# نشرة اخبار ......



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*لأن الأخبار تتلاحق ..... وجدت أنه يلزم عمل هذا الموضوع ..... كل مشاركة عبارة عن خبر .... أنه توثيق للتاريخ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*انباء عن نية بعض الدول الخليجية عن طرد عدد السفراء المصريين والبعثات بعدما أكتشفوا تورطهم في عمليات مخابراتية لأسقاط الأنظمة الخليجية وتدبير انقلابات علي الحكام العرب
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

* البنوك المصرية ستعلن الأفلاس قريبا جدا وأنباء عن عجزها عن سداد الفوايد للمودعين وحالات سحب للمودعين كارثية من البنوك الحكومية وكسر ودائع وعجز البنوك عن ارجاع الودايع للمودعين
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجنيه سينهار خلال أيام قليلة وسيصل لمستوي خطير وزيادة في جميع الاسعار تصل للضعف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام المستقيل المتراجع يعين اليوم محامي عام استئناف طنطا من مجموعه (قضاه من اجل مصر) المواليه للاخوان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*رداً علي باسم يوسف بتعديه علي الشيوخ قرر الأخوان المسلمون بعمل برنامج شبيه للتعدى على القساوسة والرهبان .. 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*صحفى ألمانى مختص بالشئون العربية : مرسى في زيارة سرية لألمانيا لأجراء جراحة خطيرة في المخ قد تكون الأخيرة في حياته في الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر الحالى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة تعلن تعليق العمل والاعتصام الكامل ردا على تراجع النائب العام عن استقالته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*حذرت صحيفة "دي فيلت" الالمانية واسعة الانتشار، من أن تنظيم القاعدة يسعى بقوة لتحويل مصر إلى إمارة اسلامية وقاعدة جديدة ينقل ميليشياته إليها، وذلك من خلال علاقته القوية مع الجماعات الجهادية الموجودة بالداخل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*العريان: لا يوجد مايمنع انشاء مخيمات للفلسطينيين فى سيناء, و المادة 57 من الدستور تكفل ذلك*


----------



## Koptisch (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن المصدر لو مايضايقش حضرتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Koptisch قال:


> ممكن المصدر لو مايضايقش حضرتك



*معظمها من مواقع على الفيس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوات الآمن تنتشر في محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم وحول حديقة الخالدين .




​.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*دخول القائد ابراهيم للصلاه بالبطاقه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوطن: ضبط 62 صاروخ مضاد للطائرات و28 دانة مدفع و25 قذيفة هاون في مخزني خردة بالسلام *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعقد الجمعية التاسيسية للدستور مؤتمراً صحفياً اليوم الساعة ٢ ظهراً بمجلس الشوري*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*الداخلية : سنتصدى لأى أعمال تعوق الاستفتاء على الدستور *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهتاف في محيط القائد إبراهيم: هي لله.. هي لله.. في سبيل الله كنّا .. لبّيك يا إسلام.. بالرّوح بالدّم نفديك يا إسلام.. الشّعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحلاوي في خطبة الجمعة بمسجد القائد ابراهيم: من حاصروا مسجد القائد ابراهيم الأسبوع الماضي إرهابيون*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المحلاوي في خطبة الجمعة بمسجد القائد ابراهيم: من حاصروا مسجد القائد ابراهيم الأسبوع الماضي إرهابيون*


* طيب الحمد لله انهم مش 
مسحييييييييييييييييييييين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*عـــاجـــل وخــطيــر.. شحنة بها  ٤٢ كونتينر  بها أسلحة وذخائر مرسلة إلى  الشاطر ! 
2012-12-21 12:54:08 






 

خاص الأقباط متحدون
 
	قال عقيد أركان حرب متقاعد "صبرى ياسين"، في بيان صدر عنه اليوم، إن شحنة   واردة من قطر, على متن إحدى سفن الشحن التابعة لإحدى الشركات القطرية،  ونوع  محتويات الشحنة المدون ببوليصة الشحن, هو (6800 طن) من الخردة بداخل   (حاويات)، اسم مُرسل الشحنة (مازن جاسم الكواري)، ويعمل في مجال (التجارة   والتصدير )، واسم ميناء التصدير (ميناء الدوحة – قطر)، واسم المرسل إليه   (محمد خيرت سعد عبد اللطيف الشاطر)، وعنوانه كما مدون ببوليصة الشحن (شارع   رقم 10 – فيلا رقم 5 – المقطم – القاهرة)، تاريخ الشحن كما مدون بالبوليصة   (12/12/2012 )، عدد الشاحنات التي استطيع إحصاؤوها كان 42 شاحنة، ويبدوا  أن  جميعها بحالة التزوير. هذا علمًا بأن الشاطر لم يحضر إلى الميناء،  ولكنه  أوفد وكيلاً ومندوبًا عنه؛ لاستلام الشحنة يدعى (جمال الدين جابر  عبد  اللطيف)، وكان بصحبته أكثر من 50 فردًا، من البودي جاردات.
 
 



*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 ديسمبر 2012)

صديقى واستاذى/ صوت صارخ
لا تقلق ربنا موجود ولن يترك شعبه يهلك ابدا
علينا ان نكون واثقين فى قدرة الرب ومتفائلين لان الياس يدمرنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات في محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم والأمن يفرض كردوناً أمنياً ويرد بقنابل الدخان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*اصابات عديدة من الاشتباكات العنيفة فى القائد ابراهيم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2012)

سمع صوت طلقات رصاص من طريق كورنيش الإسكندرية أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم، وأسرع المتظاهرون إلى مكان سماع طلقات الرصاص، حيث تم إصابة أحد المتظاهرين من التيارات المدنية، وقامت سيارة الإسعاف بنقل 13 حالة أصيبت.


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]J1viRjJfumg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصدق صدقتهم !!

14:03:28        





 
عاجل: بلطجية البرادعي وصباحي يقذفون المتظاهرين بالحجارة أمام القائد إبراهيم

قام عشرات من البلطجية ينتمون إلى جبهة التيار الشعبى وحزب الدستور وحملة حمدين صباحى بالإسكندرية بقذف المتظاهرين من التيار الإسلامى خلال المليونية التي عقدها التيارات الإسلامية أمام مسجدالقائد إبراهيم 


    صفحه الحرية والعدالة​**


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*هتاف "الله أكبر" يعلو فى ساحة القائد إبراهيم عقب سقوط المطر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*الشيخ المحلاوى فى خطبة الجمعة بـ "القائد إبراهيم": من قال إن المسجد بعيد عن السياسة فهو لا يعرف دين الله.. وتركنا المعتدين الأسبوع الماضى حماية للبلد وليس عجزاً منا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور..وصول مدرعات الجيش إلى السويس واستنفار أمني بـ «القناة» 
2012-12-21 14:02:16    1 





 

شهدت محافظة السويس، اليوم الجمعة، وصول قوات التأمين التابعة للجيش   الثالث الميداني إلى المحافظة، لدعم الشرطة المدنية لتأمين اللجان   الانتخابية التي سيتم الاستفتاء بها على مسودة الدستور، غدا السبت، خلال   المرحلة الثانية للاستفتاء.  	   	وقامت قيادات قوات التأمين التابعة للجيش  وعدد كبير من المدرعات بالتواجد  بالقرب من مبنى محافظة السويس وفي محيط  مديرية أمن السويس، وتستعد القوات  التابعة للتواجد أمام جميع المراكز  الانتخابية بأحياء السويس المختلفة.  	   	وأكد اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن  السويس، أن قوات الجيش والشرطة تقوم  حاليا بتأمين جميع المنشآت  بالمحافظة، وستقوم بتأمين جميع اللجان  الانتخابية الخاصة بالاستفتاء وهناك  تنسيق كامل بين قوات الجيش والشرطة  بالسويس.  	   	وأشار رفعت إلى، أن  قوات الشرطة والجيش تتعاون حاليا في تأمين المجرى  الملاحي لقناة السويس  ونفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي وأيضا مبنى المحافظة وغيرها من  المنشآت وتوجد  متابعة مستمرة من قيادات مديرية أمن السويس لعمليات  التأمين.  	   	   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": إصابة 13 في اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين في مليونية "الدفاع عن العلماء" بالإسكندرية حتى الآن*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صحفى ألمانى مختص بالشئون العربية : مرسى في زيارة سرية لألمانيا لأجراء جراحة خطيرة في المخ قد تكون الأخيرة في حياته في الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر الحالى*


انا مش بفرح فى حد 


بس ربنا يسمع وتكون الاخيره ويريح البشريه منه 

ومن عشيرته ويرحم مصر 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*
المحلاوى من على منبر مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالأسكندرية يُؤكد أنه لم يدعو للتصويت بنعم فى الجمعة الماضية ويصف من قال ذلك بأنهم كاذبون محرضون !!!
طب و بالنسبة للفيديو ده يا شيخ محلاوى هتكذبه برضه ؟؟؟


[YOUTUBE]GgOLLwLg-lE&fb_source=message[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*باسم يوسف:
 ﻟﻮ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺇﺗﻘﺴﻤﺖ ﻟﺪﻭﻟﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺩﻳﻨﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻧﻴﻪ ﻟﻴﺒﺮﺍﻟﻴﺔ ؛ 90 % ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﻫﻴﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻨﻴﺔ ﻭ ﻫﻴﺮﻭﺡ ﻳﻌﻴﺶ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﺮﺍﻟﻴﺔ*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرات من مختلف مناطق الأسكندرية فى طريقها الان إلى مسجد القائد إبراهيم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*ساويرس: الإخوان لم يعطوني الفرصة للخروج بمصر من أزمتها الاقتصادية *


[YOUTUBE]eM4LpRQQOvg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*إصابة أحد أفراد قوات الأمن خلال الاشتباكات في محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية *


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ارتفع عدد  المصابين في اشتباكات محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية إلى  22 مصابا،  تراوحت إصاباتهم بين جروح وكسور واختناقات، وتم نقلهم إلى  مستشفى رأس  التين العام بسيارات الإٍسعاف، وفقا لما صرح به الدكتور محمد  الشرقاوي،  وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية.  	وقال شهود عيان إن الاشتباكات شهدت إطلاق  رصاص حي، على كورنيش الإسكندرية  أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم، لإرهاب  المتظاهرين وإجبارهم على الفرار وعدم  الاشتباك مع الإسلاميين المشاركين في  جمعة "حماية المساجد والعلماء"​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدير أمن الإسكندريّة: حوالي 11 إصابة نتيجة تبادل إلقاء الحجارة تمّ نقلها للمستشفى​*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*كتب محمد الدرديري 
شن ائمة مساجد بالغردقة خلال خطبة الجمعه هجوما شديدا علي القنوات الفضائية والصحف الداعية للتصويت بـ" لا " للدستور.

ففي مسجد الشبان المسلمين بالدهار اتهم خطيب المسجد القنوات الفضائية  والصحف والفيس بوك بانها ممولة من الماسونية العالمية بهدف تقسيم مصر وانها  تروج الاكاذيب وتدعو الي الخروج علي الحاكم الشرعي.

فيما شهد مسجد عمر بن عبد العزير بمنطقة ابو العباس بالغردقة مشاجرة بين  عدد من المصلين بسبب مطالبة امام المسجد للمصلين بالتوجه الي صناديق  الاستفتاء والتصويت بنعم.

واعترض عدد من المصلين علي دعوة خطيب الجمعه مما اضطر الامام الي انهاء  الخطبة واقامة الصلاة بدون الدعاء بعد اخراج طرفي المشاجرة بعيدا عن المسجد  لتهدئة المصلين.

فيما قام عدد من فريق محامون ضد الفساد بالغردقه عقب صلاة الجمعة بتوزيع مئات المنشورات التي تدعو للتصويت بنعم علي الدستور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*هتاف المتأسلمين باسكندريه الآن:  خيبر خيبر يا يهود..جيش محمد سوف يعود!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتبر عبد الرحمن يعقوب، خطيب مسجد الحمد بالتجمع الخامس، والذي أدى فيه مرسي صلاة الجمعة، أن منح الألقاب مثل «سمو وفخامة ومعالي» للرؤساء أمر جيد ولا يناقض الإسلام في شيء، لأن الرسول قال إن علينا أن نخاطب الناس بالألقاب المستحبة إليهم، وأن المنظمات الدولية تُقر مثل تلك الألقاب، حسب قوله، وأوضح أن بعض المصلين الذين استنكروا عليه كلمة فخامة الرئيس في خطبة سابقة «ليسوا من الدين في شىء»، حسب قوله.*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

* عاجل: 
 متحدّث باسم حزب الدّستور:
 لا علاقة لنا بالاشتباكات في محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندريّة
 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*إجتماعات في المساجد للإستفتاء بنعم للدستور بالمنيا*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*هاجم   عدد من الأئمة والخطباء اليوم خلال خطبة الجمعة بعدد من مساجد بنى سويف   جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، ووصفوها بالمتآمرة على البلاد، مؤكدين أن الكنسية   تقول وتحشد للتصويت بـ"لا" ونحن نقول ونوجه لـ"نعم" فالكنسية دور عبادة   والمساجد دور عبادة ومن يرد أن يحاسب فليحاسب الجميع. *​* 
وقال   الشيخ صبيح عبيد، إمام وخطيب مسجد النور بشرق النيل "جهة الإنقاذ تحاول  من  خلال الإعلام المأجور، أن تكمم أفواه الأئمة على المساجد وتحاول أن  تسكتهم  وتحصر دورهم فى الكلام عن نواقض الوضوء، فى الوقت الذى لايستطيعون  فيه  توجيه أى نقد للكنسية التى تقول وتحرض وتحشد أنصارها لرفض الدستور لأن  ذلك  يأتى وفق هواهم". ​ 
وقال   الشيخ أيمن علام، خطيب مسجد الرحمة، بمركز الفشن إن غدًا السبب هو يوم   فاصل فى تاريخ مصر إما أن تبنى الدولة مؤسساتها وتستقر، وإما أن تدخل فى   نفق مظلم لاندرى متى نخرج منه، مشيرًا أن دور الأئمة والعلماء فى الدعوة   للاستقرار وبناء الدولة ولم الشمل لن يأتى إلا بإقرار دستور للبلاد يحقق   المصلحة العليا ويُرسى قواعد الدولة المدنية الحديثة". ​ 
فيما   قال الشيخ محمود عبدالواحد، وكيل حزب النور بمركز "ببا" أن أهل الباطل   يحشدون لرأيهم ولم يتركوا شارعا أوحارة أو ميدان إلا واستغلوه، كما أن   الكنائس قامت بحشد وتوزيع المنشورات والملصقات وافتعلوا المشاكل مع أنصار   التيارات الإسلامية، وقاموا بتحرير المحاضر بالشرطة زورًا وعدوانا، بتلفيق   التهم للآخر".​*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

أنصار المحلاوي يعتلون المسجد لرشق المعارضين بالمولوتوف



              		الجمعة, 21 ديسمبر 2012 14:27     







                     الإسكندرية - إبراهيم زيتون:     
 	 	قامت مجموعات من التيار الإسلامية، باعتلاء سطح مسجد  القائد إبراهيم؛  لإلقاء الزجاجات الحارقة على المتظاهرين؛ مما اجبرهم على  الدوران والاتجاه  إلى شارع الكورنيش.
     	فيما قامت قوات الأمن المركزى، بإلقاء القنابل  المسيلة للدموع على متظاهري  القوى المدنية، الذين قاموا بالرد بالشماريخ،  وينذر بوقوع وتصاعد  المصادمات بين القوى المتأسلمة، وقوات الأمن من جهة،  وبين القوى الليبرالية  المعارضة من جهة اخرى؛  مما أسفر على وقوع أعداد  كبيرة من المصابين.
	  يذكر أن الشيخ المحلاوي، قام فى سياق خطبة الجمعة بإهانة، وسب رموز جبهة الانقاذ، وعلى رأسهم حمدين، وموسى، والبرادعي.


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*مناوشات فى مسجد بدر بالإسماعليه بسبب خطبة الجمعة التى نادت بالتصويت بـ نعم ......*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

تعقد   الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور مناظرة على الهواء مباشرة بعد قليل بين أعضاء   الجمعية التأسيسية وأعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى وهم :عمرو موسى، وحمدين   صباحى ومحمد البرادعي، والسيد البدوى وتم تخصيص أماكن لهم فى المقعد   الأمامى داخل قاعة مجلس الشورى التى تشهد المناظرة. ​ 
 ومن المنتظر أن يدير المناظرة الإعلامى خالد صلاح.​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

زادت  أعداد المصابين في اشتباكات محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية إلى 37  مصابا، تم نقل 33 منهم إلى مستشفى رأس التين العام، وأربعة مصابين إلى  المستشفى الرئيسي الجامعي "الميري". ومن بين الإصابات واحدة بطلق خرطوش في  الساق، وذلك وفقا لما صرح به لـ"الوطن" وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية،  الدكتور محمد الشرقاوي. وقال الشرقاوي إن الإصابات كلها بسبب رشق الحجارة  والاختناقات، وبينها إصابة شخص واحد بخرطوش فيساقه، وتم نقله إلى غرفة  العمليات، مشيرا إلى أن وزارة الصحة زادت أعدادا الإسعاف الموجودة بمحيط  المسجد إلى 13 سيارة، بعد تزايد أعداد المصابين.


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي وحازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل​  
   	  		 		   			 								الإسكندرية - أميرة عوض: 			 	  	   		  		 الجمعة , 21 ديسمبر 2012 14:24 		     
 	خاطب الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي، في كلمته على المنصة عقب صلاة  الجمعة،  المتظاهرين بأنهم يفتدون دينهم بأرواحهم ولا يفتدون شيخًا قارب  على الرحيل  قائلًا:" جميع إخوانك في كل مكان عرضوا على الحضور للمشاركة في  المؤتمر  اليوم ولكني رجوتهم ألا يحضروا".
 	واعتذر "المحلاوي" عن حضور حازم أبو إسماعيل، قائلاً:"  رجوته ألا يحضر حتى  أحافظ على دمائكم ولو كان الثمن استشهادي في سبيل الله  راجيًا من  المتظاهرين أن يحسنوا التصرف".
	وحمل المتظاهرون لافتات تقول:"هي لله هي لله، ربي نصيرنا إن شاء الله،   يارب العالمين مش للمنصب ولا للجاه، بالروح بالدم نفديك يا إسلام، يا   محلاوي ياحبيب".
	بهذه الهتافات احتشد الآلاف من الإسلاميين أمام منصة مسجد القائد إبراهيم في مليونية الدفاع عن العلماء والمساجد.
	وهاجمت المنصة قوات الأمن المحيطة بالمسجد قائلة:"لو قامت الشرطة بدورها   الجمعة الماضية ومنعت محاصرة المسجد 15 ساعة ما حضرنا اليوم".
	على صعيد آخر، شهد محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم حاليًا تأمينات مشددة بسبب   الإجراءات الأمنية التي اتخذتها مديرية أمن الإسكندرية والتي استعانت بعدد   كبير من قوات الأمن المركزي التي تراصت حول محيط المسجد وشوارعه وقامت  بوضع  حواجز مرورية لمنع دخول السيارات
	كما قام الإسلاميون بتفتيش كل من يحاول الدخول أمام ساحة المسجد  وإثبات   هويته كما قاموا بمنع دخول أحد إلى حديقة الخالدين المواجهة للمسجد والتي   أعتيد أن تبدأ الاشتباكات منها.
	كما ارتفعت الأعلام البيضاء عليها لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، إلا العلماء والمساجد.
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*انباء عن مسيره لمنزل محمد البرادعى الان *


----------



## DODY2010 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

يسقط يسقط محمد مرسي
يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد
الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام
مرسي يا استبن هنرجع السجن
افرح يا مبارك مرسي هيبقي جارك
ارحل ارحل ارحل
مسرحية مسرحية العصابة هي هي
انا مش كافر انا مش ملحد ايوه بنهتف ضد المرشد
محمد مرسي عليه الدور
خيرت شاطر حله حوش مشروع نهضة ده طلع فنكوش
عيش حرية اسقاط الاخوانجية
يادي الخيبة و يادي العار الاخوان عاملين ثوار
احلق ذنك بين عارك تلقي وشك وش مبارك


----------



## DODY2010 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ظابط امن مركزي اسمه هيثم هيبة محاصر الثوار ومش عاوز يطلعهم من الكردون وبيقول أوامر


----------



## DODY2010 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

القاهرة اليوم‎
ميليشيات تقتحم مقر حزب الوفد بالسويس


----------



## DODY2010 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

عربية ميكروباص رقمها 5417 مليانة سلاح وسيوف فيها ملتحين
وتم تبليغ الأمن بها


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*|الاشتباكات بشارع شامبليون بالاسكندرية مستمرة، وسيارات الشرطة تحاول تفرقة المعارضين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

* عاجل : بيان من وزارة الداخلية حول احداث القائد ابراهيم :
 
 سبق   للوزارة أن حذرت فى بيانها السابق من تداعيات الدعوات للتظاهرات بمدينة   الإسكندرية اليوم الجمعة 21 الجارى فى تلك المرحلة ، وحملت المسئولية   للداعين والمنظمين لتلك التظاهرات . 
 وفى   ضوء ما يشهده الآن محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بمدينة الإسكندرية من أحداث   أسفرت عن العديد من الإصابات بين المواطنين ورجال الشرطة الذين شكلوا  درعاً  بشرياً   للفصل بين الطرفين حفاظاً على سلامتهم .. فقد أصدر السيد وزير الداخلية   توجيهاته للقيادات الأمنية الميدانية التعامل والتصدى لمثيرى الشغب بكل حسم   وقوة وضبطهم وإتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيالهم .
	وتحذر وزارة الداخلية من مغبة تصاعد تلك التداعيات .. وتهيب بكافة الأطراف   المتواجده بنطاق الأحداث الإحتكام لصوت العقل حفاظاً على سلامة المواطنين   وتماسك النسيج الوطنى .




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئاسة الجمهورية : مرسي اعتمد 90 اسم من الشخصيات العامة ليعينهم في مجلس الشورى !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*في  ظاهرة هي  الأولى من نوعها منذ اندلاع ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير بعام  2011، ظهر  الباعة الجائلين داخل محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم رافعين أعلام  "جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين" وعرضها للبيع للمتواجدين بالمحيط، بدلاً من  بيعهم لأعلام  مصر منذ سنتين كاملتين منذ ثورة يناير، وكأنهم واكبوا  الأحداث تزامناً مع  حكم الإخوان وتواجدهم بالسلطة، فضلاً عن بيعهم لعلم  دون عليه "لا إله إلا  الله" باللون الأخضر والأسود والأبيض.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمد حسنين هيكل: عجز الموازنة ارتفع من تريليون جنيه إلى تريليون و300 مليار جنيه خلال سنتين, أى بزيادة 30% *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * عاجل : بيان من وزارة الداخلية حول احداث القائد ابراهيم :
> 
> سبق   للوزارة أن حذرت فى بيانها السابق من تداعيات الدعوات للتظاهرات بمدينة   الإسكندرية اليوم الجمعة 21 الجارى فى تلك المرحلة ، وحملت المسئولية   للداعين والمنظمين لتلك التظاهرات .
> وفى   ضوء ما يشهده الآن محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بمدينة الإسكندرية من أحداث   أسفرت عن العديد من الإصابات بين المواطنين ورجال الشرطة الذين شكلوا  درعاً  بشرياً   للفصل بين الطرفين حفاظاً على سلامتهم .. فقد أصدر السيد وزير الداخلية   توجيهاته للقيادات الأمنية الميدانية التعامل والتصدى لمثيرى الشغب بكل حسم   وقوة وضبطهم وإتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيالهم .
> ...



*ماذا عن ما يحدث أمام الدستوريه ومدينه الانتاج والنيابه ........؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*تحطيم كاميرات قناة صوت الشعب قبل لحظات من بدء مناظرة الدستور

اليوم السابع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*القبض على الناشط السياسى السكندرى محمد توفيق عضو الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر .. وهو الآن بمديرية الأمن بسموحة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميليشيات تقتحم مقر حزب الوفد بالسويس *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحكم بإخلاء سبيل أقباط أبو قرقاص الـ 12 المحكوم عليهم بالمؤبد فى أحداث فتنة أبو قرقاص وذلك بعد قبول التظلم ومن المتوقع الإفراج عنهم فى يوم الأحد وإعادة المحاكمة أمام دائرة أخرى*


----------



## DODY2010 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

عااااجل
اعلن جبهة الإنقاذ الثوري المستقلة فى الاسكندرية
عن الآتي
1-تاسف الجبهة عن عشرات الاصيبات وتتراوح بين 60 الى 70 اصابة التى حدثة لشباب ونحن الان نسجل الاصيبات وجارى علجهم
2- نحذر الدخلية من ممرسات العنف المفرط التى قامت بية لثوار من ضرب كنابل وطلقات صوت لحماية مؤيد مرسى
3- ناسف كل الاسف بعض القوى السياسية لعدم المشاركة فى فعلية اليوم برغم اننا كنا دائما نحرص على مشاركتنا فى فعلية ميدان التحرير تضمننا معهم قلب رجل واحد ولكن موقف اليوم منهم يجعلنا نعيد الحسبات من جديد ياخسارة
اما بعد
يا شباب نحن لم ولن نتخلى عنكم نريكم ان تصمدو وتدخلو ميدان القائد ابراهيم وتكرشو الكلاب من هناك ونقول لامن المركزى ليس لنا مشكلة معكم لا تجعلو المشكلة معكم انتم اما الان جرى ارسل المدد لكم لاننا لاسف اعتمدنا على قوى سياسة تخرج بى المسيرات ولكن خزلونا ولم ياتو حتا مشيت الناس اللى كانم متجمعون للمشاركة ولكن الان نجهز شباب الاسكندرية لتحرك اثبت مكانك وحاول دخول ميدان القائد ابراهيم ونحن معاكم باذن اللة
اللة الوطن الشعب
تحيا مصر
شيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل من وزارة المالية بخصوص زياده الاسعار
*​*2012-12-21 15:40:55*​*
4




  قال ممتاز السعيد وزير المالية، ان معظم التعديلات  الضريبية ضرورية  وركزت علي تغيير أساليب المحاسبة الضريبية وتبسيط  الإجراءات وحل مشكلات  التطبيق العملي لقوانين الضرائب خلال السنوات  الماضية، مشيرا إلى أن عددا  محدودا من السلع والخدمات سوف تزيد الضرائب  عليها.   وكشف الوزير عن أن  معظم هذه التعديلات والتيسيرات، جاءت استجابة  لاقتراحات منظمات الأعمال  المختلفة، فالمنظفات المنزلية تم زيادة فئة ضريبة  المبيعات عليها لتتساوى  مع سعر الضريبة المفروضة بالفعل على مدخلاتها  الصناعية، وأضاف: "تشاورنا  مع شعبة الأسمنت والحديد قبل رفع الضريبة  عليهما، ونفس الأمر بالنسبة  لضرائب المحمول، والتي سترتفع من 15% إلى 18%  فقط".   وأوضح الوزير أن  الزيادة في ضريبة السجائر تبلغ 75 قرشا للعلبة  للإنتاج المحلي، و125 قرشا  للإنتاج المستورد من الخارج، مشيرا إلى أنه قد  يتم تخفيض هذه القيمة كي  تتساوى بالإنتاج المحلي، حتى لا يحدث تمييز  للمنتجات المصرية، يخالف قواعد  منظمة التجارة العالمية.   وأشار الوزير إلى  أن كثير من السلع الأساسية  لم تشهد أي زيادة في ضرائب المبيعات المفروضة  عليها منذ عام 1991، وهو  تاريخ فرض ضريبة المبيعات رغم أن هذه السلع شهدت  زيادات متتالية في  أسعارها منذ هذا التاريخ.   وبالنسبة لتعديلات ضريبة  الدمغة على  الإعلانات، أشار الوزير إلى أن كل ما حدث هو وضع شرائح للضريبة  تيسيرا على  مجتمع الأعمال، نافيا وجود أي زيادة في أسعار ضرائب الكهرباء أو  المياه  أو غاز المنازل، مضيفا أنه سيتم الإعلان خلال 3 أشهر عن أسس خضوع  المنشآت  الصناعية والسياحية للضريبة.   وحول فرض ضريبة بقيمة 25 جنيها على  كل خط  تليفون محمول جديد تسدد مرة واحدة فقط، قال هاني قدري مساعد أول وزير   المالية، إن هذه الضريبة لها شق مجتمعي من خلال العمل على مواجهة ظاهرة   شراء أكثر من خط تليفوني، يستخدم بعضها لفترات قصيرة للغاية ثم يهمل،   ويتكرر الأمر بصورة متكررة.




* ​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

​ 





 				تحطيم كاميرات قناة قبل لحظات من بدء مناظرة الدستور 
​ 

تحطيم كاميرات قناة قبل لحظات من بدء مناظرة الدستور
​2012-12-21 15:42:06​
21




تحطيم كاميرات قناة صوت الشعب قبل لحظات من بدء مناظرة الدستور​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمد حسنين هيكل على سى بى سى: هذا الأسبوع سيكون فاصلا فى تاريخ مصر, إما الوصل إلى حل, أو الدخول فى طريق مجهول*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*زادت أعداد المصابين في اشتباكات محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية إلى 37 مصابا، تم نقل 33 منهم إلى مستشفى رأس التين العام، وأربعة مصابين إلى المستشفى الرئيسي الجامعي "الميري". ومن بين الإصابات واحدة بطلق خرطوش في الساق، وذلك وفقا لما صرح به لـ"الوطن" وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية، الدكتور محمد الشرقاوي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*محسوب: الاستفتاءعلى الدستور من أعمال السيادة ولا يجوز الطعن عليه *


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

كردون أمنى لفض اشتباكات الإسكندرية 




 



 كردون أمنى لفض اشتباكات الإسكندرية​ 
 
   		 		   			 								متابعة - رنا يسري: 			 	   		منذ 17 دقيقة 3 ثانية  		 
  	أقامت قوات الأمن المركزي حاجزًا أمنيًا، بين المتظاهرين  من أنصار الشيخ  حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل والمتظاهرين المُعارضين للتيار  الإسلامي وللرئيس  "محمد مرسي"، ذلك بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهم بمحافظة  الإسكندرية.
  	جاء ذلك بعدما أندلعت اشتباكات بين أنصار أبو إسماعيل  ومعارضين للرئيس  "محمد مرسي"، بمليونية "الدفاع عن العلماء والمسلمين"،  على خلفية حصار مسجد  القائد إبراهيم الجمعة الماضية، والتي أصيب فيها نحو  خمسة أشخاص.
 ​



​*​*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

كتب - محمد الصعيدي وأحمد حمدي ومحمود فايد: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 33 دقيقة 55 ثانية  		     
 	هاجم المصلون عقب صلاة الجمعة بمسجد عمر مكرم, المرشد  العام لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين, د.محمد بديع, متهما إياه بأنه سبب الفوضى  التى تمر  البلاد  بسبب تدخله فى شئون الدولة من أجل جماعته وفرض نفوذها.
 	وهتف المصلون أثناء خروجهم من المسجد: "يسقط يسقط حكم  المرشد... يسقط يسقط  حكم المرشد... يسقط يسقط دستور المرشد...لا لا لدستور  المرشد... بيع بيع  الثورة يابديع" و"يامبارك نام وإتهنا... هيكمل مشوارك  أحفاد البنا".
	فى السياق ذاته علق المعتصمون فى ميدان التحرير عددا من اللافتات المناهضة   لجماعة الإخوان منها: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد...يسقط يسقط الاستبن....   والشعب يريد إسقاط الاستبن".
	فى السياق ذاته تسود حالة من الهدوء فى أرجاء الميدان وسط عزوف تام عن المشاركة فى تظاهرات رفض الدستور.


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السويس - عبدالله ضيف: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 42 دقيقة 33 ثانية  		     
 	اقتحم شخصان ملثمان يرتديان ملابس سوداء أشبه بفرق  العمليات الانتحارية  حوالى السادسة من صباح باكر اليوم الجمعة مقر حزب  الوفد بالسويس وهم يحملون  جراكن فى أيديهم بغرض اشعال النيران فى مقر حزب  الوفد وقاما بتحطيم باب  الحزب الداخلى بعد دخولهما من باب العقار.
 	تنبه الجيران المقيمون فى الأدوار العليا على صوت تحطم  باب مقر حزب الوفد  بالسويس، وباستطلاعهم الأمر من منور سلالم العقار  اكتشفوا الجناة الملثمان  فقاموا بالاستغاثة، إلا أن الجناة فرا هاربين إلى  ناصية الشارع الموجود فيه  مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والذى  يقع على بعد حوالى 500 متر من مقر لجنة  الوفد العامة بالسويس.
	وانتقلت الشرطة إلى موقع الجريمة وقام رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة السويس بمعاينة   آثار اقتحام باب مقر لجنة الوفد العامة بالسويس وسماع أقوال الشهود،  وأمرت  الشرطة بتعيين حراسة على مقر حزب الوفد بالسويس على مدار اليوم  تحسبا  لمعاودة الجناة جريمتهما.
	من جانبه قام مدحت النورى، نائب رئيس لجنة الوفد العامة بالسويس، بتحرير   محضر بالجريمة فى قسم شرطة السويس وأكد أن مقر الحزب صار مستهدفا من آخرين   لمحاولة إيقاف مسيرة دوره الوطنى فى معارضة دستور جماعة الإخوان الجائر   بالإضافة إلى قيام لجنة الإنقاذ الوطنى بالسويس التى تضم جميع أحزاب   المعارضة بالسويس باتخاذه مقرا لهم.
	وكانت مسيرة من أعضاء حزب الوفد وأحزاب المعارضة بالسويس قد تعرضت أثناء   توجهها إلى مقر حزب الوفد بالسويس قبل منتصف ليل مساء أمس الخميس من ميدان   الأربعين بعد انتهاء فعاليات مؤتمر سياسي أقامته أحزاب المعارضة وجبهة   الإنقاذ الوطنى بالسويس ضد دستور الإخوان الجائر، لهجوم أشخاص ملتحين عليهم   بالضرب بالأسلحة البيضاء والشوم لفض مسيرتهم وفروا هاربين بعد تمكنهم من   إصابة 4 من أعضاء حزب الوفد وجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى وتم نقلهم لمستشفى  السويس  العام.


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل : بيان من وزارة الداخلية حول احداث القائد ابراهيم :

سبق   للوزارة أن حذرت فى بيانها السابق من تداعيات الدعوات للتظاهرات بمدينة   الإسكندرية اليوم الجمعة 21 الجارى فى تلك المرحلة ، وحملت المسئولية   للداعين والمنظمين لتلك التظاهرات . 
وفى   ضوء ما يشهده الآن محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بمدينة الإسكندرية من أحداث   أسفرت عن العديد من الإصابات بين المواطنين ورجال الشرطة الذين شكلوا  درعاً  بشرياً   للفصل بين الطرفين حفاظاً على سلامتهم .. فقد أصدر السيد وزير الداخلية   توجيهاته للقيادات الأمنية الميدانية التعامل والتصدى لمثيرى الشغب بكل حسم   وقوة وضبطهم وإتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيالهم .
	وتحذر وزارة الداخلية من مغبة تصاعد تلك التداعيات .. وتهيب بكافة الأطراف   المتواجده بنطاق الأحداث الإحتكام لصوت العقل حفاظاً على سلامة المواطنين   وتماسك النسيج الوطنى .


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

"الدستور" ينفى مشاركته بأحداث الإسكندرية  				 		




 




                                   اشتباكات القائد إبراهيم​ 

    	  		 		   			 								كتبت - رنا يسري: 			 	  	   		  		 الجمعة , 21 ديسمبر 2012 15:23 		     
  	نوه حزب "الدستور" برئاسة الدكتور محمد البرادعي، أن  أعضاءه بمحافظة  الإسكندرية، لا يشاركون في الأحداث التي تشهدها المحافظة  من اشتباكات بين  مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس "محمد مرسي".
  	وأعلن حزب "الدستور" بعد ظهر اليوم الجمعة عبر صفحته  الرسمية على موقع  "فيس بوك" أن الحزب بالإسكندرية لم يدعُ لأي مظاهرات  اليوم عند القائد  إبراهيم، وسبق أن أصدر بيانًا يوم الأربعاء للمطالبة  بإبعاد المساجد من  الداخل ومن الخارج عن دائرة الصراع السياسي".
 	جاء ذلك في غضون اندلاع اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام مسجد   القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، على خلفية حصار المسجد يوم الجمعة الماضي.
 	ومن جانبه، حمل ياسر الهواري، المتحدث بإسم حزب الدستور، الشيخ حازم صلاح   أبو إسماعيل مسؤلية ما يحدث من اشتباكات أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم   بالإسكندرية.
 	وقال الهواري، في مداخلة هاتفية مع فضائية "الجزيرة مباشر مصر"، : "أنا   بحمِّل مسؤلية الاشتباكات التي تحدث لحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل".
 ​​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
*  	سادت حالة من الهدوء التام بمسجد مصطفي محمود بالمهندسين  بالجيزة، ومحيطه،  عقب وأثناء صلاة الجمعة اليوم، ولم يشهد المسجد أي  فعاليات سياسية من تلك  التي اعتاد أن ينظمها الشباب- الثوار- المعارضون  للرئيس محمد مرسي عقب صلاة  الجمعة.
  	ولم يتطرق خطيب المسجد، فى خطبة الجمعة، إلي أي أمور  سياسية، لكنه تمنى  ودعا للم شمل جميع المصريين، وتحدث عن كيفية حسن الظن  بالله، وضرورة العمل  مع ترك النتائج على الله.
 	وعقب الصلاة قام بعض شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتوزيع منشورات تدعو   للموافقة على الدستور والتوصيت بنعم، خاصة أن حي المهندسين- بالجيزة- الذي   يقع به المسجد، سيكون ضمن المرحلة الثانية من الاستفتاء على الدستور التي   تتم غداً السبت.
 	وأجاب الإخوان في منشورهم الذي وزعوه بعنوان "أنت تسأل والدستور يجيب"،   على بعض الأسئلة الشائعة لدي المعترضين على الدستور، وزعموا أن الدستور لم   يصيغه تيار الإسلام السياسي بمفرده، ولم تهمين عليه جماعة الإخوان. مشيرين   إلى أن الدستور كذلك يضمن كافة الحقوق للمواطنين.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*كتائب الرئيس محمد مرسى الجناح العسكرى للدفاع عن الشريعة والشرعية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*البنوك تسحب من أرصدتها في الخارج لمواجهة نقص الدولار بالسوق المحلية

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/1327516

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيكل: لو اعتمد مرسى نتيجة الاستفتاء سيخطو بمصر إلى مصير نازى 

http://almogaz.com/news/politics/2012/12/20/638809

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشاجرة بين المصلين بالغردقة بعد دعوة الإمام للتصويت بـ "نعم".. *


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*التاسيسيه الان تحاور نفسها*​


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*الان علي التلفزيون المصري مناظره بين الاخوان ودستورهم*
* ومعارضيين الدستور اللي محضرش منهم ولا واحد*
* فمدير المناظره اضطر لعمل المناظره*
* بين *
*الاخوان* 
*و*
*كتاب*
* فى يده*​


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*ظهرت مقاعد رموز جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى*
* الدكتور محمد البرادعى*
* والدكتور السيد البدوى*
* وحمدين صباحى*
* وعمرو موسى*
* والتى تم تخصيصها لهم داخل مجلس الشورى*
* لحضور المناظرة التى دعت إليها الجمعية التأسيسية*
* خاوية إلا من أسمائهم فقط*​ 
*




*​ 
*



*​


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقعت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين شباب القوى المدنية، وعدد من أنصار الشيخ أحمد المحلاوى، أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية، أثناء توجه أنصار الشيخ بمسيرة إلى سيدى جابر، بناء على تعليمات وصلتهم من المحلاوى.
فيما كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى من تواجدها أمام ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم، وذلك عقب اقتحام المئات من أنصار الشيخ المحلاوى ساحة الميدان.*


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*العقيده الامنيه فى مصر*
* والتى كانت وماتزال تستفز المواطنيين هى الشخصنه *
*بمعنى ان الامن يحمى شخص له حيثيه معينه عندهم*
*  فى  مقابل  ان تضحى فى سبيله بالاف الاشخاص الاخرين*​


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*أصيب عدد من جنود الأمن المركزى المكلفة بتأمين ساحة القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، بحالات اختناق جراء إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع، بينما أصيب آخرون بتراشق الحجارة.*
*يأتى ذلك، فى نفس الوقت الذى تستمر فيه الاشتباكات بين القوى المدنية وشباب التيار الإسلامى أمام ساحة القائد إبراهيم، حيث يتبادل الطرفان إلقاء الحجارة على بعضهما وتلقى قوات الأمن المركزى الغاز المسيل للدموع باستمرار، *​




































































































































































​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرق اتوبيس تابع للإخوان في منطقة الأزاريطة منذ قليــل*









​
· ​


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*إضرام النيران فى سيارة تابعة للإخوان بجوار "القائد إبراهيم" بالإسكندرية*​ 
  الجمعة، 21 ديسمبر  2012 - 17:11
*



*
*جانب من حريق السيارة*​*الإسكندرية - جاكلين منير ورامى نوار وهناء أبو العز*
*قام عدد من المتظاهرين بإضرام النيران فى سيارة تابعة لعددمن أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين كانت تقف فى نهاية الشارع المؤدى إلى مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية عصر اليوم الجمعة، وذلك بعد أن احتدت المناوشات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى المحتشدة لمحاصرة وتأمين ساحة المسجد من كافة الاتجاهات ومنع دخول المتظاهرين من التيارات المدنية إلى داخل ساحة المسجد مرة أخرى.*
*وقامت قوات الأمن بطردهم وتوجهوا إلى طريق الكورنيش وأغلقوا الشوارع الجانبية لضمان عدم عودتهم مرة أخرى إلى الميدان وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى غضب واستياء بين صفوف المتظاهرين الثوار وتوجد محاولات متكررة منهم لاقتحام الحواجز الأمنية والاشتباك مع جنود الأمن المركزى للعودة مرة أخرى إلى داخل ساحة الميدان.*


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااااااجل جدا جدا *



* اشتباكات فى محيط مكتبة الاسكندرية وسط غياب أمنى تام *










​
​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

''الجبهة السلفية'' تتهم التيار الشعبي بالوقوف وراء اشتباكات القائد إبراهيم​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | الآلاف في مسيرة "أولتراس أهلاوي": "متلومناش.. لو حق اخواتنا مجاش"​بلا نيلة ولا حد فيهم بيعمل حاجة قالوا كده برده يوم الاتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | المتظاهرون يضرمون النار في أوتوبيس ويحطمون سيارة مطافي في محيط​#*القائد_إبراهيم*​


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارتفع أعداد المصابين باشتباكات محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم إلى 40 إصابة وفقا لما صرح به الدكتور محمد الشرقاوي، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية.**ونفى الشرقاوي ما تردد حول وجود حالة وفاة بين المصابين بالاشتباكات ، مشيرا إلي أن سيارات الإسعاف مازالت تقوم بنقل المصابين إلي مستشفى رأس التين والرئيسي الجامعي.*


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | ممدوح إسماعيل: ما يحدث أمام ​*القائد إبراهيم* ليس اشتباكات بل اعتداء على المتظاهرين​اشتباكات الأسكندرية تصل الأزريطة والقبض على شخص يطلق النار على المتظاهرين​​بوابة الحرية والعدالة | إخوان الإسكندرية: الداخلية تواطأت ضد مليونية "الدفاع عن العلماء والمساجد"​​​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

اشتباكات داخل مسجد بالإسماعيلية بسبب اتهام الخطيب الليبراليين بـ "الكفرة والملحدين"​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

اشتباكات بآلات حادة.. وقوات الأمن المركزي تحاول منع متظاهرين من اقتحام المستشفى الأميري​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​​ااجل :::

تجدد الاشتباكات في محيط مسجد القائد ابراهيم ، والشيخ المحلاوي يدعو أنصاره للمغادرة حقنا للدماء​​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتوبيسات الخرفان !!! ولاد حلال ويستهالو كل خير*











​
​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

البلتاجي :: ده حالة الطواريء فقط هتكون 7 أيام ومش هتزيد بأي حال من الاحوال عن 6 اشهر ، فيعني كل الضمانات موجودة​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل l الاسكندرية l صورة اخري للاتوبيسات التي تم حرقها التابعة للأخوان و السلفيين الان*



*عاشت اسكندرية حرة مستقلة*













​
​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

​*الوطن | المتظاهرون يشعلون النار في أوتوبيس آخر وسيارة بمحيط *
*القائد إبراهيم*​​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:متظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام المستشفى الميرى بالاسكندرية..والشرطة تستخدم القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد صلاح بيدير المناظرة بنجاح باهر بصراحة
 الرجل بيدي ٣ دقايق للي حاطين الدستور و ٣ دقايق زيهم بالظبط للي حاطين الدستور برضو *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسل الجزيرة مباشر :: تم حرق اتوبيسات تخص حزب الحرية والعدالة ، وانسحاب للتيار الاسلامي والثوار يهتفون حررنا الاسكندرية وطردنا البلطجية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*اولاد ابو اسماعيل يستنجدون بالشرطة لحمايتهم*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

أكد مصدر بالمقر البابوى أن الكنيسة تحث المواطنين على المشاركة فى  الاستفتاء على الدستور فى المرحلة الثانية وان التصويت حق مشروع لكل  المواطنين وان الكنيسة تؤكد على بيانها الذى أصدرته من قبل فى الاستفتاء  على المرحلة الاولى وتعيد التأكيد عليه فى المرحلة الثانية غدا السبت .    يذكر ان الكنيسة الارثوذكسية قد أصدرت بيانا الاسبوع الماضى، تهيب فيه  بالمصريين جميعا بالمشاركة فى عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور، وأكدت على حق  كل مصري في أن يقول رأيه بحرية ومسؤولية دون حجر من أحد.   وأكد البابا  تواضروس الثاني في البيان، أن الكنيسة تصلي من أجل سلامة مصر، وأن يمنح  الله الحكمة لكل مسؤول فيها، وأن يعم الأمان في كل ربوعها.


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

الإسكندرية – إبراهيم زيتون وحسن أبوشقرة:
 يشهد شارع كورنيش الإسكندرية فى محيط ساحة مسجد القائد  إبراهيم اشتباكات عنيفة وكر وفر بين الأمن المركزي ومؤيدي الشيخ المحلاوي  الذين يستخدمون القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وكسر الرخام من جهة، وبين القوى  المدنية التى تقوم بالرد عليهم بالشماريخ والحجارة من جهة أخرى.
 حيث تحول ميدان محطة الرمل بوسط المدينة إلى حرب شعواء عقب  صلاة الجمعة مباشرة بين أنصار التيارات الإسلامية ومن المؤيدين لسياسة  الإخوان وبين شباب القوى الوطنية والثورية بالمدينة، بعد قيام الشيخ  المحلاوي إمام وخطيب مسجد القائد إبراهيم بإشعال نار الفتنة بين الطرفين  وإلقاء خطبة حادة وثورية.
 قال المحلاوي خلال الخطبة "إن ما حدث من اعتداء على المسجد خلال الجمعة  الماضية لن يحدث مرة أخرى، لأن للمسجد أناس ورب تحميه"، مضيفًا أن ما حدث  لم يحدث من قبل حتى في عهد الكفار.
 واتهم المحلاوي وسائل الإعلام والصحف بإشعال نار الفتنة بين الجماهير  وطوائف الشعب المختلفة بما يقولونه وينشرونه من افتراءات كاذبة من شأنها  إشعال نار الفتنة بين الناس ووصفهم بالكذابين، وأشار المحلاوي إلى قيام أحد  مرشحي الرئاسة السابقين.
 وكان وزير للخارجية من قبل قال "إن الشيوخ قاموا بتدنيس المساجد"، ونفى  المحلاوي قيامه بتأييد مرسي خلال خطبته السابقة وعاود الحديث بأنه حتى ولو  قال ذلك فهو لم يخطئ، وأضاف المحلاوي بأن النصرانية ليست ديانة بل هي جنس  بشري وسيدنا المسيح (عليه السلام) دينه الإسلام. 
 وقبل الصلاة ومنذ الصباح الباكر تحول ميدان محطة الرمل ومسجد القائد  إبراهيم، إلى ثكنة عسكرية قامت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية بنشر العشرات من  سيارات الأمن المركزي والسيارات المفخخة.
 وقامت بنشر المئات من الجنود والضباط في محاولة منها للسيطرة على الموقف،  ولكن أتت الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن وحضر المئات من الشباب الثوار قبل  الصلاة مباشرة، وحاولوا الدخول للصلاة من خارج المسجد ولكن قوات الأمن رفضت  دخولهم خوفًا من الاحتكاكات التي قد تحدث، وبالفعل عقب الانتهاء من الخطبة  مباشرة "قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد" حول ساحة المسجد.
 وقام الشباب الثوار بإطلاق هتافات معادية للإخوان ومرسي وطالبوا مرسي ودولة  الإخوان بالرحيل ونددوا بقيام أنصار التيارات الدينية بهتافات معادية  تجاههم.
 وعلى الجانب الآخر قام أنصار أبو إسماعيل بإطلاق هتافات معادية ومحفزة  للثوار الذين تزايدت أعدادهم خارج المسجد في الشوارع المحيطة به، وحاول بعض  أنصار التيارات الدينية تعليق لافتات مؤيدة لمرسي والإخوان وبعدها اشتعلت  المعركة بين الطرفين بالحجارة والأسلحة النارية والشماريخ.
 وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن إصابة العشرات بجروح، وقامت سيارات الإسعاف بنقلهم إلى المستشفى الأميري الجامعي القريبة من مسرح الأحداث.
 

​






 الدستور 
قوات الإمن تفصل بين المتظاهرين بالقائد إبراهيم​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*مذيعة الجزيرة : يا شيخ محلاوي الفيديو بتاع حضرتك موجود على اليويتوب انك النهاردة في الخطبة قولت ان الدستور دة من افضل دساتير العالم 
المحلاوي : لا دة مش في الخطبة دة كان دردشة 
المذيعة : بس الفيديو موجود و انت على المنبر النهاردة يا فضيلة الشيخ 
المحلاوي : الو الو اصل الشبكة عندي فيها مشكلة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول مسيرة من شباب الالتراس متحركة من كرموز و الهتاف "شيلوو مرسى "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعضاء بالنيابة: لا بديل عن استقالة النائب العام..والتواصل معه مستحيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*حسن البرنس :: هناك جهات ترتبط برأس المال الحرام والنظام القديم هي ما تسعى لتخريب الاسكندريةوداخل شوارع مصر 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﺑﻰ يرسل خطاب تحذيري ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺼــﺮ

ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺎﺏ ﻳﺘﻀﻤﻦ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻓﻚ ﺣﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺭﻗﻢ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺳﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺀ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺘﺨﺬ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﻭﺑﻰ ﻓﺮﺽ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻻﻧﺘﻬﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺀ ﻭﺿﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﺴﻰ ﺑﺘﺮﻫﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺴﻜﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﻭﺑﻰ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺗﺪﺧﻼ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻗﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻓﺮﺽ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﻬﻠﺔ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻓﻚ ﺣﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﻭﺑﻰ ﻧﻈﺮﺓ ﻣﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺼﺮ ....

 ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺗﺴﺘﻌﺪ 60 ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺩﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﺘﻀﺎﻣﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﻀﺎﻣﻨﺎ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ ﻭﺗﻀﺎﻣﻦ ﺿﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﻤﻰ ﺑﺎﺭﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼــﺮ ...

 ﻭﻧﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻤﺴﺎ ﻳﺠﺮﻯ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻣﺸﺘﺮﻙ ﺑﺸﺎﻥ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﻣﻬﻠﺔ ﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻣﺤﺪﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﺗﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﻣﻊ ﻭﺗﻘﻠﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺗﻔﺮﺽ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺑﻞ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﻛﺒﻴــﺮﺓ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم حرق جميع اتوبيسات حازمون وعددها ثمان اتوبيسات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*شباب الاسكندريه يتوجهون بمسيره من ميدان سعد زغلول الى القائد ابراهيم هاتفين "اسكندرانيه بجد , رجاله على اى حد" و تجدد الاشتبكات مع حازمون بمحيط كليه الطب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوات الأمن تحاول منع المتظاهرين من اقتحام المستشفى الميرى بالإسكندرية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*انباء عن وفاة أول حالة في الاسكندرية نتيجة اشتباكات اليوم ، نقلا عن الجزيرة مباشر مصر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*"مصر بلادنا اسلامية مش يهودية ولا بوذية" هتافات الاخوان بالفيوم لتأييد الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*متحدث باسم حازمون : 
اتوبيساتنا فى الجنة واتوبيساتهم فى النار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور حسن البرنس القيادى الإخوانى، ونائب محافظ الأسكندرية، فى تصريح لفضائية "الجزيرة مباشر مصر" أن أنصار النظام السابق، يقفون وراء الإشتباكات التى نشاهدها الأن فى محيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم.

وأوضح البرنس، أن مجهولين أعتدوا على المصلين أثناء إنصرافهم بعد صلاة الجمعة بمسجد القائد إبراهيم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*إصابة 52 مواطن و12 مجند واحتراق5 سيارات شرطة والقبض على 14 خلال أحداث الإسكندرية *


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

قال صبحي صالح، أحد قيادات جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين إن ما يحدث من اشتباكات أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية  "الهدف منه هو إرباك المشهد السياسي ومحاولة إنتاج أحداث شبيهة بأحداث  الاتحادية من خلال ترويع المتظاهرين واستهدافهم بالقتل والإصابة، ومن ثم  التأثير على سير عملية الاستفتاء غدًا".

وأضاف صالح في تصريحات لوكالة الاناضول  "الرسالة الموجهة من الطرف الآخر  تسعى إلى استفزازنا ووضعنا بين خيارين إما أن تسود البلطجة كما حدث الجمعة  الماضي من اعتداء على أحمد المحلاوي، إمام وخطيب مسجد القائد إبراهيم،  وحصار المسجد أوان  يرتبك المشهد السياسي ويستغل ذلك إعلاميًّا من قبل  وسائل الإعلام الممولة من الموالين للنظام السابق ضد مؤيدي الشرعية".


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااااجل سلفي يفضح الاخوان وخيانتهم للسلفيين في الاسكندرية !!!!!!  





*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*دمياط الاخوان والسلفين يوزعون اموال علي الناس بمقر كفالة اليتيم كفر الشناوي مركز فارسكور بدمياط الان ويتم توزيع منشورات معها للنعم للدستور للتصويت بنعم علي الدستور*


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود سعد ساخرا :الحرية والعدالة اتهم البرادعي وصباحي بأنهم وراء اشتباكات الإسكندرية، والتأسيسية دعتهم للحوار.. ازاي تعزموا بلطجية​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس محمد مرسي يخرج مسرعا عقب انتهاء صلاة الجمعة، بينما يلحقه حراسه «حفاة»، بسبب قيام مصلون بترديد هتافات ضد الدستور في نهاية الصلاة، مسجد الحمد بالتجمع الخامس، القاهرة الجديدة، 21 ديسمبر 2012.*









 هى الشوزات اتسرقت منهم ولا ايه؟

​
​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*جانب من اشتباكات الإسكندرية اليوم*

*يستاهل ايه اللي ودا هناك مش ده برضك كان ردكم علي شباب وبنات الثورة يا اخواااااااااااااااان ايام الثوره*











​
​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد حسين يعقوب: الدستور بعيد عن شرع الله لكن اذهبوا للصناديق وصوتوا بـ«نعم»​


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية : لقد فتحنا المجال عند قصرالاتحادية*​* أمام المتظاهرين عندما تأكدنا من سلميتهم تماما*​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوطن | «أوباما»: لن نتمسك بالطغاة فى الشرق الأوسط



قال الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما، إن بلاده لن تعود لسياساتها القديمة فى الشرق الأوسط، عندما كانت تتمسك بحفنة من الطغاة وتبرم معهم الصفقات، وتدير ظهرها حتى لا نرى قمعهم لشعوبهم، وأضاف فى تصريحات لمجلة «تايم» الأمريكية: «هذا النموذج سيـتآكل بالضرورة مع الوقت، إن الوضع الانتقالى فى مصر صعب، وأنا حذر فى تفاؤلى بانتقال دول شمال أفريقيا إلى نظم أكثر ديمقراطية وانفتاحاً»، مشيراًً إلى أن اكتشاف المزيد من الغاز الطبيعى والنفط داخل أمريكا سيعطى واشنطن الحرية بعيداً عن ضغوط حاجتها للطاقة فى التعامل مع الشرق الأوسط فى المستقبل.

وقالت صحيفة «فاينانشيال تايمز»، إن واشنطن بنت آمالاً كبيرة على محمد مرسى الرئيس المصرى بعد نجاحه فى وقف الحرب فى غزة، وأضافت الصحيفة أن هذه الخطوات كانت تعنى أن واشنطن عثرت على زعيم إسلامى معتدل قادر على الحفاظ على اتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل، والتصدى للنفوذ الإيرانى فى المنطقة، تستطيع واشنطن عقد صفقات معه، وتابعت الصحيفة: «لكن هذا التفاؤل لم يستمر إلا أياماً قليلة، فقرارات مرسى، وتصرفاته الغريبة جددت مخاوف واشنطن من انزلاق مصر بشكل تدريجى لديكتاتورية إسلامية».

ونشرت صحيفة «واشنطن بوست» تقريراً عن حملة الإسلاميين لتخويف المسيحيين، وإرهابهم أثناء الجولة الأولى من الاستفتاء فى محافظة أسيوط، وقالت: «قبل حوالى أسبوع، تجمع الإسلاميون فى مدينة أسيوط بأعداد كثيفة متعمدين السير فى المناطق ذات الكثافة السكانية المسيحية مرددين هتافات (إسلامية إسلامية.. رغم أنف العلمانية)، وأن العديد من الملتحين كانوا يمتطون خيولاً ويلوحون بالسيوف فى مشهد يذكّر بفتح المسلمين الأوائل لمصر قبل قرون». وأضافت الصحيفة أن الإسلاميين نجحوا فى ترهيب المسيحيين، ما أدى إلى انخفاض عدد المسحيين الذين أدلوا بصوتهم فى الاستفتاء فى أسيوط.

وتعليقاً على التقارير المتضاربة عن صحة «مرسى» كتب موقع «إسرائيل ناشيونال نيوز»، أن مصر لديها تاريخ طويل فى التشويش على حقيقة الحالة الصحية لقادتها

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاهالى يحرقون مقر للحريه والعداله فى الرصافه بالاسكندريه 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*سامح سيف اليزل على الحياة اليوم :
 هناك غضب داخل القوات المسلحة من تصريحات المرشد حول جنود مصر .
 هناك حملة من قيادات دينية لتغيير قيادات الجيش المصرى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*قائمة باسم 60 عضو معيين في الشورى 
فمن الشخصيات الحزبية: عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة
صبحى صالح وجمال حشمت أمير بسام وأشرف بدر الدين القياديون بحزب الحرية والعدالة، 
عمرو خالد رئيس حزب مصر
رامي لكح رئيس حزب مصرنا
أبو العلا ماضي رئيس حزب الوسط،
يونس مخيون وسيد مصطفى عضوا الهيئة العليا بحزب النور ونادر بكار المتحدث الرسمي باسم النور
نصر عبد السلام رئيس حزب البناء والتنمية الذراع السياسية للجماعة الإسلامية
صفوت عبد الغنى ومحمد الصغير عضوا البناء والتنمية
عادل عفيفي رئيس حزب الأصالة
مجدي أحمد حسين، حزب العمل
عمرو حلمي عن حزب الحضارة
فضية سالم حزب الإصلاح والتنمية فى سيناء
محمد محيي الدين من حزب غد الثورة
عبد الرحمن هريدي، ومحمد أسامة حمدي التيار المصرى
عبد المنعم التونسى محمد محي الدين من غد الثورة
محمد عبد اللطيف أمين حزب الوسط
إيمان قنديل وعصام شبل من حزب الوسط
عبد القادر فخري وفضية سالم من حزب الإصلاح والتنمية بشمال سيناء.

ومن الشخصيات العامة وأساتذة القانون:
د.جمال جبريل عضو التأسيسية
رمضان بطيخ أستاذ القانون بجامعة عين شمس
حسين حنفي رئيس قسم القانون الدولي بجامعة المنوفية
منى مكرم عبيد أستاذة العلوم السياسية بالجامعة الأمريكية
طلعت رميح الكاتب السياسي
ماجد الحلو أستاذ القانون الدستوري بجامعة الإسكندرية
د.فريد حمادة نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر فرع البنات
د.محمد كمال إمام أستاذ الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإسكندرية
د.عبد الحكيم الشرقاوي أستاذ الشريعة والقانون بجامعة طنطا
د. بكر زكى عوض عميد كلية أصول الدين
نيللي فام
الفنان محمد صبحى
حامد أبو طالب
عادلي ناشد،
ممثل عن مصابي الثورة إكرامي سعد.

ومن الشخصيات النقابية: 
ممدوح الولي نقيب الصحفيين
خيري عبد الدايم نقيب الأطباء
محمد عبد الجواد نقيب الصيادلة
أحمد الحلواني نقيب المعلمين
ماجد خلوصي نقيب المهندسين.

ويمثل العمال بالشورى جبالي محمد جبالي النائب الأول لرئيس اتحاد عمال مصر.

ومن الشخصيات الممثلة للكنائس المصرية: 
صبري راغب، وممدوح رمزي، وجمال أسعد عبد الملاك، والأب رفيق جريش المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، والمستشار منصف نجيب سليمان عضو لجنة الصياغة ومحامى الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بالتأسيسية، ويني غبريال، وممدوح رمزي المحامي القبطي، وسامح فوزى و وسوزي عدلي ناشد من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، ورفعت فكري وفريدي البياضي من الكنيسة الإنجيلية.

ومن علماء الأزهر: 
حسن الشافعي رئيس المكتب الفني لشيخ الأزهر، ود.نصر فريد واصل المفتي السابق، ود.محمد محمد مهنا مستشار شيخ الأزهر، وعبد الدايم نصير مستشار شيخ الأزهر لشؤون التعليم، ود.القصبى زلط نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر السابق، ومحمد عبد الصمد مهنا مستشار شيخ الأزهر، والفقيه الأزهري حسين حامد حسان.

ومن العسكريين: 
اللواء عادل المرسى رئيس القضاء العسكرى السابق، والذي أكد في تصريح خاص أنه لم يتم إبلاغه حتى الآن من أي جهة رسمية.

بينما اعتذر عن المنصب 7 أعضاء
هم محمد سليم العوا المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، ود.ثروت بدوي، ود.أيمن نور، ووائل قنديل، ود.أحمد كمال أبو المجد، ود.منار الشوربجي، ورئيس مجلس إدارة "الشروق" إبراهيم المعلم*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

إن  إسرائيل استفادت من الاضطراب الذي عصف بالعالم  العربي على صعيد تعزيز  وضعها الأمني الداخلي، رغم أن إبرام اتفاقيات سلام  بين إسرائيل وجيرانها  الإسلاميين الجدد بات أكثر صعوبة من ذي قبل.  	وأوضحت الصحيفة، في سياق  تقرير، أن الخطر الذي كان يمكن لإسرائيل أن تخشى  جانبه من جيوش الدول  العربية المرابضة في الجوار بات «مستبعدًا» على الأقل  في ظل الظروف التي  تشهدها تلك الدول في الوقت الراهن.  	وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن ما سمته  التصعيد الذي تعمدته حركة  المقاومة  الإسلامية «حماس» إزاء عملية «عمود  السحاب» التي نفذها الجيش الإسرائيلي  الشهر الماضي، كان مبنيا على اعتقاد  الحركة بأنها ستحصل على دعم من جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين التي تقود الحكومة  المصرية حاليا، وهو الرجاء الذي خيبته  الجماعة من ناحيتها عندما أعلنت  أنها لن تسمح لحماس بجر مصر لخوض حرب ضد  إسرائيل من شأنها تكبيد الأولى  تبعات اقتصادية وعسكرية هائلة لا تسعى إليها  بالطبع.​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتبر عمرو حمزاوي الناشط السياسي وعضو مجلس الشعب  المنحل أن الدستور  الجديد وضع لفصيل واحد من الشعب المصري ليمنحه السيطرة  تحت غطاء ديني في  إشارة منه الى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
 	وقال حمزاوي ـ خلال مؤتمر شعبي عقدته القوى الثورية مساء  اليوم الجمعة  بميدان الممر في مدينة الإسماعيلية تحت شعار (لا للدستور) ـ  إن الدستور  الجديد معيب ومشوه ويقودنا لنتائج خاطئة وفقا لنظرية المقدمات  الخاطئة تؤدي  إلى نتائج خاطئة ..داعيا كافة مواطني الإسماعيلية للتصويت ضد  الدستور  الجديد وألا ينساق الناخبون وراء من وصفهم ب"المتاجرين بالدين  تحت دعاوى  الاستقرار ومنح صكوك الغفران لمن يصوت بنعم".
 	واعتبر أن الدستور يصنع دولة دينية جديدة عقب منحه للأزهر  الشريف الحق في  التحكم بمناحي الحياة في الدولة وفرض سلطات دينية وهو  الحصان الذي يدخل منه  الفصيل الجديد للسيطرة علي الدولة تحت غطاء ديني  مستغلا المواطنين  البسطاء.
 	واستعرض حمزاوي عيوب الدستور الجديد .. مؤكدا أنه (أي  الدستور) يمنح حق  العلاج لغير القادرين فقط .. في حين كان الدستور القديم  يمنح حميع  المواطنين الحق في العلاج دون النظر لمستواهم المادي ..مضيفا  أنه لايمنح  كافة فئات الشعب حقوقهم المادية وربط الأجور بالانتاج وليس  بالأسعار كما هو  معمول به في مختلف دول العالم الحر .
 	ونظم عشرات النشطاء السياسيين والقوى الثورية بالإقليم  مسيرة احتجاجية عقب  المؤتمر طافت عددا من الشوارع الرئيسية بالمدينة  منددين بالدستور الجديد  ومرددين شعارات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان ومرشدها  العام محمد بديع والرئيس  محمد مرسي .


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

توزيع أموال من أجل التصويت بنعم في دمياط          
         كشفت مشادة كلامية بين ناشط سياسي بدمياط وعدد من العاملين في    جمعية "كفالة اليتيم" بكفر الشناوى بمركز فارسكور، عن توزيع رشاوى مالية    للتصويت بـ"نعم" للدستور، حيث اشتبك الناشط أحمد العجمي مع العاملين بكفالة    اليتيم بعدما علم توزيعهم مبالغ مالية مع منشورات تدعو للتصويت لتأييد    الدستور.





توزيع أموال من أجل التصويت بنعم في دمياط
وقال العجمي "علمت بقيام العاملين بكفالة اليتيم بتوزيع   رشاوى للتصوين  بنعم في الاستفتاء، وذهبت للمقر للتحقق من صحة الخبر، فوجدت   العاملين  يوزعون مبالغ (الشهرية) على الأرامل قبل موعدها، لدعوتهم   للتصويت بنعم في  منشورات توزع مع الأموال، فطلبت من شقيقى تصوير طوابير   النساء أمام مقر  الجمعية، وتحدثت مع السلفي المسؤول عن توزيع الأموال ومعه   عضوين بجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين بالقرية نفسها، وعندما لاحظوا أن شقيقى   يصور الموقف،  حاولوا منعه". 
وتابع العجمي "بعدما واجهت من يوزع الأموال بما أكدته   الأرامل  بدعوتهم للتصويت بنعم، رفع في وجهي الأوراق النقدية وقال لي صور   براحتك،  كلهم بكرا هيقولوا نعم غصب عنكم"


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

وصلت الآن  تعزيزات أمنية مكثفة وناقلات جنود ومدرعتان تابعتان لقوات الأمن المركزي  لتفرض سياجا أمنيا على  مبنى وزارة الداخلية مقر مساعد أول وزير الداخلية  لشرق الدلتا المجاور لقسم شرطة باب شرقي وذلك بعد تعرض المبنيين المتجاورين  لتعدي من قبل مشاركين بمسيرة للقوى الإسلامية مساء اليوم مرت بجوارهما  وقام عدد من أفرادها بقذفهما بالطوب والحجارة.

وكانت مسيرة للقوى الإسلامية  قد انطلقت من منطقة محطة الرمل قبل ساعتين  إلى منطقة الشاطبي مرورا بمنطقة  باب شرقي حيث مرت المسيرة بجوار مبنى  مساعد أول الوزير وردد الإسلاميون  هتافات قالوا فيها:التطهير التطهير من  الوزير للخفير ,الشعب يريد تطهير الشرطة

من جهة أخرى أكد مصدر أمني عدم وقوع إصابات أو تلفيات بمبنى  مقر مساعد أول  وزير الداخلية لشئون شرق الدلتا أو قسم شرطة باب شرقي مشيرا إلى أن   إجراءات تأمين المبنيين تحسبا لتجدد الاحتكاكات مع المتظاهرين


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

سخر نشطاء التواصل  الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" من تصريح مسؤول من حركة حازمون عن  السبب وراء عدم  مشاركة الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل فى مظاهرات الاسكندرية  التى دعى  انصاره للمشاركة فيها اليوم بأن "شاحن تليفونه اتسرق" .  	   	وانتشرت  العديد من التعليقات الساخرة على هذه التصريحات منها " بعد سرقة  شاحن  نوكيا من الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل، المئات من انصاره يتوجهون  لحصار  مقر سفارة فنلندا" و " هما مش متأكدين الموبايل نوكيا بلاك بيري او  أي فون  عشان كده قسموا نفسهم تلات مجموعات ورايحين ع سفارات فنلندا وكندا   وامريكا" و " وانا اللي كنت فاكرك شاحن هاتو الكهارب ع الناحية التانيه   ناحية عمووووري" و تحيه من القلب للشيخ شاحن صلاح ابو اسماعيل " و " بعد   سرقة شاحن ابو اسماعيل تم تغيير الشعرا من سنحيا كراما .... لــ سنشحن   هواتف"و"الاقبال النهاردة على شاحن ابو اسماعيل تاريخى يا فندم" و "لو لقيت   شاحن ابو اسماعيل اتصل على رقم الحارة المزنوقة 56734 "وأنا سعيد انك   أتصلت بالرقم ده" .  	   	معللين هذا التصرف ان الشيخ حازم يتهرب من مؤيديه  ولن يقف بجانبهم فى  المليونيات التى يدعو لها بل يعاملهم كأدوات لارهاب  معارضيه .


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعضاء النيابة العامة يصدرون بيان بمظاهرة حاشدة يوم الاحد الى مكتب النائب العام
*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ايمن موسي               
                   انتهي نادي القضاة برئاسة المستشار أحمد   الزند منذ قليل من اجتماعه المغلق عقب  إلغاء المؤتمر  الصحفي الذي كان   مخصصا له اليوم دون الإعلان عن تفاصيل الاجتماع الكاملة  باستثناء تصريح   مقتضب أكد علي أن النادي لن يترك أبناءه من أعضاء النيابة العامة وحيدين في   الساحة أو مواجهة النائب العام والجماعة التي يحتمي بها الان .

  ووفقا لمصادر قضائية من المتوقع أن يتم الاستجابة لمطالب أعضاء النيابة   العامة التي تمثلت في دعوة باقي أعضاء السلطة القضائية من القضاة ورؤساء   المحاكم للانضمام إليهم في مسيرتهم الحاشدة يوم الأحد القادم .

 وطالب أحد رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف بمحكمة  استئناف طنطا المستشار طلعت عبد   الله أن يعلن عن قراره الشخصي وليس  القرارات التي تملي عليه سواء قرار   تعيينه أو قراره الأخير الذي طلب فيه  العدول عن تقديم استقالته من منصبه   واستمراره فيه.​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

نشر:                           21/12/2012 11:26 م                          – تحديث                           21/12/2012 11:29 م                      
قال الكاتب الكبير علاء الاسوانى  عبر تغريده  على حسابه الخاص على موقع  «تويتر»: «الاخوان يعتبرون مصلحة  الجماعة هي  مصلحة مصر، ويظنون انهم  بدستورهم الباطل سيجعلون المصريين  اتباعا مطيعين».
واضاف قائلاً «مصر لن تخضع ابدا، كما تخضعون للمرشد».
وقال الاسوانى فى تغريده اخرى له «الاستفتاء مزور في  المرحلة الاولى،  وهو  قبل ذلك باطل يجرى على دستور باطل انتجته لجنة  تاسيسية باطلة بحكم   القانون، لن تفرضوا على مصر دستورالمرشد»


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

نشوى فاروق كشف اللواء   عبد الموجود لطفي، مدير أمن الإسكندرية، عن تمكن  مباحث الإسكندرية من ضبط   12 من مثيري الشغب  خلال الاشتباكات بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم، حتى مساء   اليوم الجمعة، مشيرًا  أن الإصابات وصلت نحو 50 مواطنًا، و12 مجندًا  بالأمن  المركزي.

وأكد لطفي في تصريح لـ«الشروق»: "احتراق أتوبيسين تابعين   لوزارة  الداخلية، وإتلاف سيارتي إطفاء، بالإضافة إلى سيارة مملوكة لأحد    المواطنين."

وأوضح لطفي، أن: "أجهزة الأمن ما زالت تبذل أقصى الجهود للسيطرة على الموقف وضبط العناصر المثيرة للشغب وتقديمها للنيابة".


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

نظمت  القوى السياسية الليبرالية  بالإسماعيلية، مساء اليوم الجمعة، مؤتمرا  جماهيريا في ساحة نادي الشجرة،  حضره أعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني بالقاهرة،  وذلك لحث أبناء المحافظة  للتصويت بـ"لا" في ورقة الاقتراع الخاصة بمسودة  الدستور. 
  قالت كريمة الحفناوي، إن "الإخوان المسلمين" صنعوا دستورا  لأنفسهم  ولمصالحهم الشخصية، وهو لا يعطي الحقوق للمرأة والطفل والبسطاء من  عامة  الناس. 
  وأوضحت أن الدستور القديم ألزم الدولة بالرعاية الصحية  لجميع المواطنين،  في الوقت الذي أغفلت مسودة الدستور الجديد هذه الميزة،  ووصفته -على حد  قولها- أنه ملطخ بالدماء في قصر الاتحادية، وأشلاء أطفالنا  في أسيوط. 
  وأكد جورج إسحاق الناشط السياسي، أن الدستور الجديد باطل،  وسيدخل مصر  للنفق المظلم ونحن الذين نطالب بتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية، وليس  الإخوان  المسلمين الذين يدعون ذلك. 
  وتابع: أن شعب مصر العظيم لن يسمح بتمرير دستور الإخوان  الباطل الذي  يشوبه العوار، لأن الهيئة التأسيسية التي وضعته مشبوهه، لافتا  النظر إلى أن  محاولات إرهاب المعارضين مستمرة من جانبهم. 
  واختتم جورج إسحاق، كلامه الحماسي بهتاف "تحيا مصر.. تحيا مصر"، و"يسقط الاستبداد والديكتاتورية". 
  وقال الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي، إنه لابد من قراءة الدستور  جيدا، والتركيز  على بعض مواده التي تحمل تجاوزات ممنهجة في مجال الصحة  والشريعة وحرية  التظاهر والإعلام. 
  وأضاف أننا أمام دستور يصنع دولة دينية ويخاطب فصيل  بمفرده، ومن هنا  تكمن الخطورة التي يجب التصدي لها بقوة والخروج للإدلاء  بكلمة "لا" له، حتى  يستريح ضمير كل مصري شريف.  ​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)

سيف اليزل: أرفض وصف المرشد للجنود المصريين بأنهم مطيعون



 استنكر اللواء سامح سيف اليزل -الخبير الاستراتيجي- ما قاله   الدكتور  محمد بديع -المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين- في كلمته   الأسبوعية أمس  (الخميس)، والتي اتهم فيها قيادات الجيش السابقين بالفساد،   مؤكدا على أن  الهدف من تلك التصريحات هو كسر هيبة الدولة وهدم المؤسسة   العسكرية.

 وقال  سيف اليزل في لقاء لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم" على قناة "الحياة"   الفضائية، إن  الحملة الممنهجة التي تتعرض لها القوات المسلحة أدت إلى   استياء وغضب شديد  داخل المؤسسة العسكرية بسبب تعرض قاداتها للانتقاد،   وأضاف متسائلا: "ما  الغرض من تشويه القوات المسلحة أمام الرأي العام   العالمي والمصري؟ مع العلم  أن القوات المسلحة لا تضم أي قيادات من الإخوان   المسلمون ولا تنتمي لأي  فئة؛ لأنهم وسطيين ومؤمنين بحب الوطن".

 وأتبع: "بعض الشخصيات  الدينية تريد إحداث تغيرات شاملة داخل القوات   المسلحة لصالح اتجاه معين،  والتغيرات التي تريدها القيادات لا تصلح داخل   هذه المؤسسة، وكذلك القوات  المسلحة لا توجد لديها النية للعمل في المجال   السياسي مرة أخرى والدخول إلى  الحياة السياسية في المستقبل القريب".

 وطالب سيف اليزل الدكتور  بديع بتوضيح تصريحاته قائلا: "أرفض وصف المرشد   للجنود المصريين بأنهم  مطيعون، وكذلك انتقاده للقيادات السابقة التي وصفها   بالفساد لأنها مشينة  ومهينة".
​


----------



## DODY2010 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رسالة مفتوحة الي حازمون العائدون من إسكندرية

 أولا حمد الله علي السلامة

 أديك يا عم فهمت الفولة وظهرت حقيقة الناس دي معاك

 حازم طلع جبان ابن مرة ساعة الجد مش هاتلاقيه
 والإخوان إستخدموك مخلب قط قدام غضب الشعب
 والاوتوبيس اللي كنت ضامن يرجعك بيتك إتحرق
 والشعب مش طايقك وممكن يعملك كمين في أي حتة وهايكشفك

 في الأخر لقيت نفسك في بلد غريبة ومافيش معاك مليم يروحك
 أنت ماشي في سكة غلط.....
أخرتها لقيت وراك أوتوبيس محروق وقدامك عيال شمحطجية عاوزين يقتلوك

 إلحق نفسك وإرجع من السكة الوحشة دي
 لا حازم هاينفعك ولا الإخوان

 هاتقولي شهادة في سبيل الله أقولك ياريتها في سبيل الله

هاتقولي شهادة في سبيل الله أقولك ياريتها في سبيل الله
 لو كانت في سبيل الله سابوك لوحدك ليه؟؟
 دي في سبيل المرشد!
هل المرشد يستاهل انك تموت علشانه؟؟؟؟

 مافكرتش في أهلك لو كانوا الإسكندرانية قتلوك؟
 مافكرتش في نفسك لو كل دول خانوك؟
 هاترجع إزاي؟ حتواجه الإسكندرانية إزاي؟
 منظرك إية دلوقت وانت راجع مهزوم ومطرود ومتهان؟

 تسمح تقولي ليه عملوا فيك كدة قبل نهاية الاستفتاء بيوم؟
 في سبيل الله ولا في سبيل مصلحتهم؟
إرجع من السكة الوحشة دي... إلحق نفسك


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*محكمة النقض قبلت النقض المقدم من الرئيس السابق محمد مبارك ووزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العدلى وستعاد المحاكمة فى دائرة اخرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل - النقض تؤيد برأة علاء و جمال مبارك في قضية قتل المتظاهرين *


----------



## بايبل333 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*براءة..؟
عقوبال مبارك 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-SNPVLz_QGI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل - النقض تؤيد برأة علاء و جمال مبارك في قضية قتل المتظاهرين *


*البراءة لكل من جمال وعلاء وحسين سالم*
*يخص فقط أهدار المال العام والتربح *
*وهى التهمة الأصلية التى كانت موجهة لهم *​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *براءة..؟*​
> *عقوبال مبارك *​


*دى مذكرة نيابة النقض*
*المحكمة لم تصدر قرارها بعد ولم تنعقد جلستها*
*موعدها الأثنين المقبل*
*وهى*
*إما قبول مذكرة نيابة النقض*
*أو رفضها وأعادة محاكمة جميع المتهمين *
*أو أقرار الحكم كما جاء ورفض الطعن بالنقض*
*لكن غالباً سيتم قبول النقض واعادة المحاكمة *​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

أكد الدكتور حسن نافعة، أستاذ العلوم  السياسية، أنه على الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية الشروع فورا فى إجراء  مصالحة مجتمعية حقيقية وجادة قبل أن يقرر أى خطوة تالية .

وأكد "نافعة" عبر تغريدة بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" أن المصالحة أولا  وقبل كل شىء وفق برنامج واضح لإدارة مشتركة لما تبقى من المرحلة  الانتقالية ، مشيرا الى أن إذا كان النظام لا يزال يعتقد أنه يعبر عن  أغلبية الشعب وبوسعه صياغة مؤسسات مصر الجديدة دون مشاركة نصف المجتمع الذى  صوت بــ"لا" فهو يرتكب خطأ قاتلا ".

وقال نافعة: "لا" لدستور يزيد من انقسام المجتمع المصري.. مصر لا تحتمل هذا الدستور الذى يريدون فرضه عليها .


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شهدت دائرة الحوامدية تجاوزات عديدة فى  الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد، وقام مؤيدو الدستور بتعليق لافتة  كبيرة أمام مدخل مركز الشيخ عتمان بالحوامدية مكتوب عليها: "لا إله إلا  الله قرية الشيخ عتمان تؤيد تطبيق شرع الله"، لتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت  بنعم.

كما قام سائقو التوك توك بتعليق لافتات مكتوب عليها: "نعم لدستور ويقومون بالتجول أمام اللجان".


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

سادت  حالة من الفوضى والخوف بين المواطنين بقرية الماي التابعة لمركز شبين   بمحافظة المنوفية أمام إحدى اللجان في المرحلة الثانية من الاستفتاء على   الدستور، إثر اشتعال النيران في أسطوانة بوتاجاز كبيرة الحجم في مطعم أمام   اللجنة الانتخابية بالقرية. وعلى الفور انتقلت قوات الدفاع المدني والحريق   إلى مكان الحادث، حيث قام الأهالي بمحاولات الإطفاء من خلال وضع الرمال   والمياه على الأسطوانة، التي اشتعلت بسبب وجود شرخ كبير في جدارها، وتجري   حاليا محاولات من السائقين لإطفائها من خلال أسطوانات الحريق بالسيارات. الوطن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة تطلب تحريات الأمن الوطنى عن علاقة حارس الشاطر بالرئيس مرسى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكوى لـ"حقوق الإنسان" تتهم الإخوان بتوزيع فياجرا فى لجان بالبحيرة** للتصويت *
*بـ " نعم " ..!!!*
*:999:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النيابة تطلب تحريات الأمن الوطنى عن علاقة حارس الشاطر بالرئيس مرسى*


*كما طلبت النيابة تحريات الأمن الوطنى عن علاقة المتهم بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، *​*بعدما تبين وصول رسالة من شقيق المتهم بلال نصها *​*"لا تذكر فى النيابة الإخوان – السلاح – الشاطر"، *​*كما طلبت النيابة تحريات الأمن الوطنى عن علاقة المتهم بالرئيس مرسى، بعدما تم التقاط صور وقت كان ضمن أفراد حراسة الرئيس، أثناء جولاته الانتخابية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي يعين صفوت عبد الغني قائد الجناح العسكري لتنظيم الجهاد و المتهم في اغتيال الدكتور رفعت المحجوب" عام 1994عضوا بمجلس الشورى*


----------



## oesi no (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل: "الرئاسة": استقالة المستشار محمود مكي نائب رئيس الجمهورية
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهجوم علي المستشار الزند رئيس نادي القضاة واصابته في الوجة اصر الهجوم عليه من 10 اشخاص. وقد اطلق الحرس بعض طلقات الرصاص في الهواء وتم القبض علي 3 من المعتدين*


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*





*


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد  برنامج  الحياة اليوم على قناة الحياة، أنه تم نقل المستشار أحمد الزند،  رئيس نادي  القضاة، إلى مستشفي مصر الدولي عقب تعرضه للهجوم والاعتداء  أثناء خروجه من  نادي القضاة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعين محمد مؤمن - صاحب محلات السندوتشات - عضو فى مجلس الشورى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*فلاحو الفيوم يحاولون اقتحام الجمعية الزراعية للمطالبة بحصولهم على السماد ..
 بعد ان وعدوهم بالتصويت (( بنعم )) مقابل السماد ذهبوا ولم يجدوا شى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*5 مسلحين يسطون على سيارة البريد بنجع حمادى قبل لحظات ويستولون  على مليون جنيه ..

البورصة تخسر 2.9 مليار جنيه متأثرة بتخفيض التصنيف الائتماني لـمصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*يتم الان اخلاء سبيل الـ 12 قبطى المتهمين فى احداث قرية ابوقرقاص البلد وجارى اخلاء سبيلهم من مديرية امن القاهرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*السجن من سنه الي ثلاثه سنوات لكل من يسب الرئيس والجماعه علي صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي وسننفذ القانون حتي لو علي ١٢ مليون مواطن 
تصريح من قيادئ إخوانى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام عدد من الفتيات والسيدات اليوم امام مجمع التحرير بقص خصال من شعرهن كتعبير عن رفضهم لمشروع الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*اسكندريه تجهز للتصعيد الجمعه المقبله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*اغلاق كوبرى 6 اكتوبر من الجهتين من قبل عناصر شبابية رافضة للدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفع سعر النظافة على وصل الكهرباء من 6 إلى 9 جنيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرق اتوبيس تابع للإخوان في منطقة الأزاريطة - الاسكندرية - اليوم " الثلاثاء



​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المهندس هانى محمود، وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، إنه تقدم باستقالته لرئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور هشام قنديل،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*يسرى حماد: استقالة 150 من قيادات حزب النور فى 23 محافظة*


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هنأ الدكتور محمد البلتاجي ، أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة،  الشعب    المصري على الدستور الجديد قائلاً: "والله ﻻ أقولها بمفهوم الفوز في سياق    المغالبة والمنافسة السياسية، ولكن اقولها من كل قلبي لكل مصري، أقولها    كواحد ممن شاركوا في إنجاز هذه الوثيقة ويعرف ما فيها من خير للوطن    والمواطنين.

 وأكد البلتاجي أن  مسودة الدستور كانت جهد بشري لم تخلو من الأخطاء ولكنها   تمثل نقلة متميزة  تستحق البناء عليها، متمنيًا على المخالفين أن يعيدوا   قراءتها وأن نسعى  جميعا لتنفيذ ما فيها من خير للوطن ومؤكد اننا سنغير   منها ما تثبت اﻷيام  أنه بحاجة للتغيير.

 وطالب بالنظر لواجبات المستقبل وأﻻ نبدد  أوقاتنا في جدليات الماضي،   ومعالجة مشاكلنا اﻻقتصادية وأحوال فقرائنا  اﻻجتماعية ومشكلاتنا الأمنية   وخدماتنا المحلية. مضيفًا "تعالوا لنبني  مؤسسات الوطن على قواعد حضارية   جديدة نظمها الدستور الجديد."


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*   	 كشف الاعلامى وائل الابراشى فى حلقة برنامج " العاشرة  مساء" الاسباب التى  تمنع تولى المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام  لجماعة الاخوان  المسلمين رئاسة الحكومة خلفا للدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس  الحكومة الحالى.

   	وقال  الابراشى: الشاطر ليس فى حاجة لتولى الحكومة لانه  يدير الدولة  باكملها من الخلف وبالتالى فهو لايريد ان يكون دوبليرا مثل  هشام قنديل.

   	واشار الابراشى الى ان رئيس الحكومة هو الدوبلير الذى  يتلقى الصفعات  ويتهمه الناس بالفشل ويتلقى الاهامات وسخط الجماهير..  والمهندس خيرت الشاطر  لايمكن له ان يقوم بدور الدوبلير لافتا الى ان  الدكتور هشام قنديل حيشيل  مسئولية الفشل الاقتصادى وحيمشى وحييجى حد  مكانه.

   	وقال الابراشى: البطل الحقيقى فى القرارات وسياسة نظام  الرئيس مرسي هو  خيرت الشاطر لانه ليس هناك عاقلا يعتقد ان يتولى الشاطر  رئاسة الحكومة لانه  يحكم الدولة ويديرها من الخلف وبالتالى هو ليس فى حاجة  الى رئاسة الحكومة.

   	وكشف الابراشى ان جماعة الاخوان تقود حربا الان ضد وزير  الداخلية اللواء  احمد جمال الدين لانه رفض ان يكون وزير داخلية الاخوان  وانحاذ للشارع ورفض  ان يتورط فى جرائم الاخوان ضد الشعب وبالتالى فان مخطط  التضحية باللواء  احمد جمال من منصبه​


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*  أكد عمرو موسي- رئيس حزب المؤتمر وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ، أن لابد من تشكيل    حكومة طوارئ بقيادة الرئيس الشرعى المنتخب الدكتور محمد مرسي وبمساندة من    القوى السياسية وهى التي تحدد موعد الإنتخابات البرلمانية .


 وقال موسي، في تصريحات لبرنامج مصر الجديدة الذى يعرض بقناة الحياة 2    :"يجب أن يتم اتخاذ قرارات تراعي ظروف الناس ولا تثيرهم ضد الحكومة".


 وتابع :" حكومة الطوارئ يجب أن تمثل كل القوي السياسية وتستمر لمدة عام واحد حتي نجتاز هذه الأزمة".


 وأوضح :"  الأزمة الاقتصادية أزمة كبري قد تؤدي إلي إفلاس البلد ويجب ان تتحد القوي السياسية ونشكل حكومة طوارئ".


 وأضاف :" أقترح لحل الازمة الاقتصادية تشكيل حكومة طوارئ برئاسة الدكتور    مرسي نفسه وتمثل هذه الحكومة كل الفصائل السياسية بهدف إنهاء جميع المشاكل    وحالة الصدام والإنقسام".​


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             وزير الإتصالات يعلن عن إستقالته من حكومة قنديل عبر «تويتر» *







                                                      هانى محمود - وزير الاتصالات                          

                                                                            - محمد منسى                                              
                                              نشر:                         25/12/2012 11:47 م                          – تحديث                         25/12/2012 11:48 م                      
                                              وزير الإتصالات يستقيل من منصبه من أجل مصر !
 أعلن وزير الإتصالات المهندي هانى محمود، وزير الإتصالات وتكنولوجيا  المعلومات، بحكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، إستقالته عبر حسابه الخاص على  «تويتر».
 وقال وزير الإتصالات أنه بعد ٣٠ سنة من العمل بالشركات العالمية، لم  يستطيع التأقلم مع ثقافة العمل الحكومي وخاصة في ظل ظروف البلاد الحالية،  موجهاً الشكر لقنديل لتفهمه أسباب إستقالته.
 وأضاف هانى محمود أنه لم يندم على قبوله الوزارة، مؤكداً أنه نال شرف  المحاولى من أجل مصر، مضيفاً «وسأستمر في خدمة البلاد ولكن من خارج الإطار  الحكومي».
 وأشار إلى أنه قدم استقالته منذ أكثر من شهر وسيستمر بالعمل لحين اختيار الوزير الجديد.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*| للمرة الثانية خلال 12 ساعة بلطجة واعتداء بالاسلحة البيضاء والنارية على مستشفى بالسويس 

 متابعة: طارق ابو عدس

 قبل مرور 12 ساعة من الاعتداء على مستشفى الحميات بالسويس وتحطيم عنبر  وسرقة محتويات طبية والاعتداء على ممرضى المستشفى حدث اعتداء اخر بمركز طبي  للعاملين بالبترول

 حيث قام  اهالى احد المرضى بالاشتباك مع عامل الكافتيريا بالمستشفى  واستدعى كل طرف  منهم اشخاص يحملون الاسلحة النارية والبيضاء وتشاجروا داخل المستشفى وامام  المرضى الذين كانوا متواجدين في ذلك الوقت مما اصاب الجميع بالهلع واسفر عن  تلفيات عديدة بالمستشفي 

 حضر مدير امن السويس بعد الحادث ليتفقد الموقف وفتح التحقيق اللازم

*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*غدا وقفة احتجاجية أمام مجلس الشورى تطالب بحله

ينظم عدد من المتظاهرين غدا وقفة احتجاجية فى العاشرة صباحا أمام مجلس الشورى اعتراضا على المجلس الجديد وانعقاده بعد تعيين 90 عضوا جديدا*


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

المسلحة  عبر صفحتها الرسمية على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي "فيسبوك تهنئة للكنائس  الكاثوليكية والأسقفية بعيد الميلاد  المجيد. وقالت الصفحة: تتقدم القوات  المسلحة بأصدق التهانى وأطيب الأمانى  إلى المواطنين المصريين من أبناء  الكنائس الكاثوليكية والأسقفية بعيد  الميلاد المجيد ، إعاده الله عليهم  بالخير والسعادة ، وعلى مصرنا الحبيبة  بالسلام والمحبة والإخاء والوحدة .​


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

بكى الدكتور أحمد كريمة، أستاذ الشريعة  بجامعة  الأزهر، على  الهواء أثناء لقائه ببرنامج "جملة مفيدة"، على قناة  "mbc مصر"  مع الإعلامية  منى الشاذلي، ولم يستطع التماسك أمام سباب الشيوخ  مستعينا  بقول الرسول(  صلى الله عليه وسلم): "إنها ستكون سنون خداعات..  يخون فيها  الأمين ويؤتمن  فيها الخائن.. ويكذب فيها الصادق.. ويصدق فيها  الكاذب..  وينطق فيها  الرويبضة.. قالوا وما الرويبضة يا رسول الله؟ قال:  الرجل  التافه يتكلم فى  أمر العامة ". وأضاف هذا ينطبق على شيوخ اليوم. 

 واستطرد كريمة باكياً "حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل وأفوض أمري   إلى الله  إن الله بصير بالعباد"، وببكاء أشد قال: "لن أقول غير هذا ضاع   إسلامنا  سمعته ومكانته ضاعت تحت أقدام النخاسة الفكرية والتعصب المذهبي   فإلى الله  نشكو".
​


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

قال الدكتور عزازي على عزازي  عضو جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطني، أن  الرغبة في التعويق والتعطيل ليست موجودة في  المشهد  الحالي، مشيرا إلى أن  الالتباس يأتي بسبب هجوم طرف على الآخر،  قائلاً:  "أول ما بصحى أول حاجه  ببحث عنها هو أنا مشتوم بأيه النهاردة".

  وأوضح في تصريحا ت لبرنامج "90  دقيقة" على فضائية   "المحور"، أنه أحد قيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة أتهم  المعارضة في تصريحات   له بأنها معطلة للانجازات التي لا تتحقق.. وأتهمها أخر  ب الحقد والحسد بعد   نتيجة الاستفتاء.

  وأضاف: "انا مؤمن بوجود مشروع  النهضة.. وأنهم تدارسوه من   منتصف التسعينات.. ورغم أنني أختلف مع المشروع  لكني لا أسفهه ولا اعترف   بعدم وجوده".

  وأشار عزازي أن الثقة تم هدمها  سلمه سلمه من بعد وعود   الرئيس .. حيث وعد الشعب بعدم خروج الدستور إلا  بتوافق ولم يحدث.. وعد   الشعب بعدم استخدام التشريع إلا في أضيق الحدود وهو  أيضا ما لم يحدث.

  وأكد على مشاركة جبهة الإنقاذ في الحوار الذي سوف يعقد غدا والمتعلق بقانون ممارسة الحقوق السياسية وقانون الانتخابات.

  وأنتقد الاتهامات الموجهة لجبهة  الإنقاذ باحتواء "الفلول"   مشيراً إلى أن الوزارة وقائمة الـ 90 لأعضاء  الشورى المعينين شملت عدد  من  رجال مبارك وأعضاء المكتب السياسي بما يتنافى  حتى مع الدستور.. لكن  جبهة  الإنقاذ وان كان شارك  بها من عملوا في الدولة  مسبقا لكنه لم يشارك  في  فساد وليس متهما بدم.  ​


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

قال  المستشار عبدالرحمن بهلول، عضو اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، إن اللجنة  ستقوم  بمراجعة محضر النتيجة بعيداً عن البيان الذي تسلمه الصحفيون بأرقام   النتائج، بعد الخطأ الذي اكتشفته «المصري اليوم» بشأن 90 صوتاً. 		 			وقلل  «بهلول» من الخطأ معتبراً أن «90 صوتاً أمر بسيط مقارنة بـ17 مليون  ناخب  أدلوا بأصواتهم»، وأكد أن اللجنة راجعت النتيجة أكثر من 10 مرات،  وتابع:  «ربما يكون السبب أحد الموظفين». 		 			جدير بالذكر أن الأرقام الموجودة في  بيان اللجنة، هي نفسها التي أعلنها  المستشار سمير أبوالمعاطي، أثناء  المؤتمر الصحفي، فيما قال مصدر مسؤول عن  موقع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات،  إنه سيتم مراجعة جميع الأرقام قبل إعلانها  على موقع اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات. 		 			من جانبها، اكتشفت «المصري اليوم» أن الخطأ سببه ناتج من  جمع محافظة  «كفر الشيخ»، حيث أظهر ناتج جمع الأصوات الصحيحة والباطلة 557  ألفًا و546  صوتاً، بينما أعلنت اللجنة أن الناتج 557 ألفًا و456 صوتاً  بفارق 90 صوتاً.​


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

أعلن  اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو رفضه نتيجة الاستفتاء وأكد فى بيانه اليوم على  مسيرته  النضالية لاسقاط الدستور ولتحقيق أهداف الثورة المتمثلة فى عيش حرية   عدالة إجتماعية. 	 		وقال الاتحاد فى بيانه ،إنتهت المرحلة الثانية من  الاستفتاء على الدستور  الباطل ، وشهدت مرحلتى الاستفتاء انتهاكات صارخة  وتجاوزات لا تعد ولا تحصى  بدءاً بعدم وجود اشراف قضائى كامل وانتهاءاً  بتسويد البطاقات والتصويت  الجماعى مروراً بمنع الاقباط من التصويت وبالرغم  من كل هذا التزويرعالى  النطاق و إحجام غالبية المصريين ،ثلثى من لهم حق  التصويت ،عن المشاركة فى  هذه المسرحية الهزلية الا ان ما يقارب 40 % وذلك  وفق الارقام التى يعلنها  تيار الاسلام السياسى لم توافق على هذا الدستور  الباطل المشوه ، ان الارقام  تتكلم لتفضح عدم شرعية هذا الدستور الذى كتبه  فصيل واحد اقصى كافة  التيارات السياسية ليسهل له السيطرة على كافة مفاصل  الدولة المصرية. 	 		وأضاف البيان ،وقد ثبت بالدليل العملى وفق اعتراف احد  قيادات التيار  السلفى صحة ما حذر منه اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو ان هذا الدستور  يحتوى على مواد  كارثية تقوض الحقوق والحريات وهو ما قاله نصاً احد مشايخ  التيار السلفى  ليفضح كذب وتدليس اغلب قيادات الجمعية التأسيسة الباطلة  والذين اكدوا ان  هذا الدستور من اعظم دساتير العالم ،واننا من الان وقبل  اعلان النتائج اى  كانت نؤكد رفضنا هذا الدستور الباطل المشوه ونعلن عن  استكمال مسيرتنا  النضالية لإسقاط هذا الدستور و لتحقيق اهداف الثورة  المجيدة المتمثلة فى  عيش حرية عدالة إجتماعية.


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*  قرار عاجل من إتحاد شباب ماسبيرو *
* 2012-12-26 00:22:40 
*​* 



 
أعلن اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو  رفضه نتيجة الاستفتاء وأكد فى بيانه اليوم  على  مسيرته النضالية لاسقاط  الدستور ولتحقيق أهداف الثورة المتمثلة فى عيش  حرية  عدالة إجتماعية. 	 		 وقال الاتحاد فى بيانه ،إنتهت المرحلة الثانية  من الاستفتاء على الدستور   الباطل ، وشهدت مرحلتى الاستفتاء انتهاكات صارخة  وتجاوزات لا تعد ولا تحصى   بدءاً بعدم وجود اشراف قضائى كامل وانتهاءاً  بتسويد البطاقات والتصويت   الجماعى مروراً بمنع الاقباط من التصويت وبالرغم  من كل هذا التزويرعالى   النطاق و إحجام غالبية المصريين ،ثلثى من لهم حق  التصويت ،عن المشاركة فى   هذه المسرحية الهزلية الا ان ما يقارب 40 % وذلك  وفق الارقام التى يعلنها   تيار الاسلام السياسى لم توافق على هذا الدستور  الباطل المشوه ، ان  الارقام  تتكلم لتفضح عدم شرعية هذا الدستور الذى كتبه  فصيل واحد اقصى  كافة  التيارات السياسية ليسهل له السيطرة على كافة مفاصل  الدولة المصرية.  	 		وأضاف البيان ،وقد ثبت بالدليل العملى وفق اعتراف احد  قيادات التيار   السلفى صحة ما حذر منه اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو ان هذا الدستور  يحتوى على مواد   كارثية تقوض الحقوق والحريات وهو ما قاله نصاً احد مشايخ  التيار السلفى   ليفضح كذب وتدليس اغلب قيادات الجمعية التأسيسة الباطلة  والذين اكدوا ان   هذا الدستور من اعظم دساتير العالم ،واننا من الان وقبل  اعلان النتائج اى   كانت نؤكد رفضنا هذا الدستور الباطل المشوه ونعلن عن  استكمال مسيرتنا   النضالية لإسقاط هذا الدستور و لتحقيق اهداف الثورة  المجيدة المتمثلة فى   عيش حرية عدالة إجتماعية.
 
 



*​


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

حافظ كفر الشيخ  يعين إخواني وسلفي ومحباً للإخوان رؤساء ثلاثة مدن

  					   					26-12-2012 - 12:24 AM  					  				







 قرر المهندس سعد الحسيني محافظ كفر الشيخ تعيين ثلاثة رؤساء مدن جدد بدلاً ممن تم استبعادهم.
فقد تم تعيين اللواء أحمد بركات” من محبي الإخوان المسلمين ”   رئيسا  لمركز ومدينة الحامول والدكتور محمد مصطفي خليفة” ,نائب أمين حزب   النور  “أستاذ بمعهد البحوث بسخا , رئيسا لمركز ومدينة سيدي سالم , وأسامه   الحسيني  ” وكيلاً بالتربية والتعليم ” رئيسا لمركز ومدينة مطوبس ”  أخواني  “.


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ينظم  عدد من  المتظاهرين غدا وقفة احتجاجية  فى العاشرة صباحا أمام مجلس الشورى  اعتراضا  على المجلس الجديد وانعقاده  بعد تعيين 90 عضوا جديدا من قبل الرئيس  محمد  مرسى تطالب بحله وعدم  انعقاده. 

ويرفع المتظاهرون خلال الوقفة الاحتجاجية عدة لافتات منها مجلس الشورى باطل.


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

القاهرة - أ ش أ  تقدمت 150 شخصية من قيادة حزب النور تمثل 23 محافظة على مستوى الجمهورية، باستقالاتهم من الحزب عقب اجتماع عقدوه مساء أمس الثلاثاء.


وقال محمد نور- المتحدث السابق باسم الحزب إننا "قررنا   الاستقالة من  الحزب بهدوء، مع تمنيات بالتوفيق للباقين، وقررنا تشكيل كيان   سياسي جديد  سيعلن عنه قريباً".


وأضاف نور، أن أسباب الاستقالة تمثلت في وجود رؤية سياسية   مغايرة لسياسة  الحزب التي اتبعها خلال الفترة السابقة .. مشيراً إلى أن   "النور" لم يستطع  أن يقفز فوق الخلافات الموجودة، ويلبي الأحلام والطموحات   التي كانت  تنتظرها جماهيره، وأنه في جميع الأمور لم يكن هناك موقف سياسي   معين وواضح  للحزب.


وأشار إلى أن رئيس الحزب- الدكتور عماد عبد الغفور، لم يتقدم باستقالته حتى الآن، موضحاً أنه ما زال يقوم بدراسة الموقف.


وبشأن ما إذا كان الانفصال سيكون أيضاً عن الدعوة السلفية   -التي يُعد  حزب النور الذراع السياسية لها- قال "نور" إن "الموجودين   بالحزب والمنشقين  عنه هم جميعاً أبناء المنهج السلفي، إلا أن الحديث يدور   حول رؤية مغايرة في  السياسة والإدارة ليس إلا".


وعن ارتباط الحزب الجديد بالشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل   -الذي يقوم بدوره  بتأسيس حزب- قال المتحدث السابق باسم الحزب، إن "الحزب   لديه فكرة ومشروع  يتسع للقيادات المخلصة في البلاد، ومن بينهم بالطبع   الشيخ حازم".


وفيما يتعلق بغير السلفيين، أكد أن الحزب يُرحب بالجميع   طالما آمنوا  بمرجعية الشريعة الإسلامية .. مؤكداً أن البلد تحتاج إلى كل   من يستطيع  خدمتها بدون خلافات سياسية.


يُذكر أن المستقلين، كانوا يتولون أنشطة مختلفة داخل الحزب، ومنهم أعضاء مجلس شعب سابقين وحاليين بمجلس شورى.


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)

قالت الكاتبة الصحفية فريدة الشوباشى ان  هذا الدستور   باطل ويجب اسقاطه  بكل الطرق السلمية  ، كما اسقط مبارك  ،   مضيفة  انه من   غير المعقول ان يقر 10 مليون مصوت  دستورا لدولة تحتوى على   اكثر من 90   مليون مواطن  ، فهذا لم يحدث من قبل فى اى مكان بالعالم .

  	وأكدت الشوباشي فى تصريحات  صحفية  ان العالم كله شهد   التزوير الذى حدث   خلال عملية الاستفتاء ،  فكيف تمر كل هذه الانتهاكات   دون ان تؤثر على  نتيجة الاستفتاء  .

  	كما عبرت الشوباشى عن حزنها على  هذا الدستور  ، مؤكدة انه يجب ان نسعى جميعا  لنقر دستورا يليق بمصر .

  	وعلقت الشوباشى على الفيديو المتداول  للشيخ ياسر برهامى   عضو الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور قائلة :” لو اردنا ان نحلل ونعرض  نواقص   الدستور   ، فما كنا سنستطيع  مثلما فعل الشيخ ياسر برهامى  عندما شرح    وعرض  الاتفاقات والموائمات التى  تمت بينهم وبين باقى اعضاء الجمعية   التأسيسية  للدستور .

  	 .  63.8% يذكر ان اللجنة العليا للأشراف على الاستفتاء قد اعلنت مساء اليوم نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور وكانت بالموافقة بنسبة​


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

وجه الكاتب والسيناريست بلال فضل،  تهنئة للرئيس محمد مرسي، متهكمًا فيها   على اختياره ضمن قائمة أسوأ رؤساء  العالم، قائلاً: "مبروك للرئيس الإخواني   محمد مرسي وصوله إلى العالمية  واختياره في قائمة أسوأ رؤساء العالم، التي   وضعتها مجلة فورين بوليسي  الأمريكية الشهيرة".


  وأضاف فضل، عبر حسابه الشخصي بموقع (تويتر) للتدوين القصير، "طبعًا لو    كانت نفس المجلة قالت كلمتين حلوين عن مرسي كان زمان الإخوان مشيرينها في    كل حتة وتكبيير.. دلوقتي هيقولك مجلة صهيونية عفنة".


 وتحدث  عن أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأنصار الرئيس مرسي، قائلاً:   "برضه  هيقولك الأمريكان بيحاربوا الرئيس المؤمن، مع إن لما التايم حطته   على  الغلاف وقالت أهم رجل في الشرق الأوسط كانت أمريكا حلوة وعظيمة​


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

أول بيان من «جماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر» بشمال سيناء

2012-12-26 08:31:15


​





بيان الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر 
​ 
كتب – محمد سامي:
أصدرت جماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بشمال سيناء، أول بيان لها، موجه إلي تجار «المخدرات»، وتجار السجاير في المحافظة.

وحذرت  الجماعة، بأنه في حالة استمرار بيع المواد المخدرة والسجائر، ستقوم الجماعة  بتطبيق الشرع، على من يقو ببيع ذلك، حتى يتم التخلص منهم جميعا – علي حد  وصفهمً.


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

«الوطن» تنشر صورة جديدة.. «مرسى» يصلى فى حماية حارس خيرت الشاطر

«أمن القاهرة» ترفض تحويل بلاغ يتهم حارس الشاطر بقتل المتظاهرين للنيابة كتب : سامى عبدالراضى 
طباعة 4







 حارس الشاطر خلف مرسي فى احد المساجد 
حصلت «الوطن»  على صورة جديدة تجمع بين الرئيس محمد مرسى والشاب خليل العقيد المعروف  إعلاميا بـ«حارس خيرت الشاطر» والمحبوس على ذمة قضية سلاح نارى، وقالت  مصادر لـ«الوطن» إن الصورة التقطت فى نهاية شهر يونيو الماضى داخل مسجد  عمرو بن العاص فى مصر القديمة. 
وفى سياق متصل  قالت مصادر قضائية قريبة من النائب العام إن مديرية أمن القاهرة لم تحرك  المحضر الذى حرره موظف بالمعاش يدعى محمود على محمود عبدالحميد 65 سنة من  الشرقية. 
وقال رئيس  نيابة عابدين: «المحضر لم يصلنا بعد ولا نعلم عنه شيئا»، وتبين أن المحضر  تلقاه مأمور قسم شرطة عابدين يوم 20 ديسمبر الجارى وحمل رقم 4929 إدارى  واتهم حارس خيرت الشاطر بالاعتداء على المتظاهرين فى أحداث شارع محمد محمود  وشرح فى المحضر أنه شاهد متهمين يطلقون النار من أعلى الجامعة الأمريكية  تجاه المتظاهرين والشرطة وأنه توجه إليهم وفوجئ بشاب يمنعه من الوصول إليهم  وهدده بالقتل وكان يحمل سلاحا. 
وأفاد المحضر  أن مقدم البلاغ شاهد الشاب فى محطة مترو السادات بعد يومين من واقعة تهديده  بالقتل وحاول الإمساك به ولكنه تمكن من الهرب ووجه له عبارات سب وقذف،  وقال مقدم البلاغ إنه شاهد الأسبوع الماضى صورا لشاب وصفته وسائل الإعلام  بأنه حارس خيرت الشاطر وتأكد أنه نفس الشخص الذى هدده بالقتل فى أحداث محمد  محمود وكان يحمى مجموعة تطلق الرصاص على المتظاهرين.


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اخلاء سبيل انس الفقى فى قضية الكسب غير المشروع بضمان محل اقامته


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مفاجأة.. والد أحد المتهمين بالاعتداء على "الزند" لواء شرطة.. والثاني ناشط في حملة "صباحي" الرئاسية​شهدت  محكمة جنوب القاهرة أولى جلسات تجديد حبس المتهمين بالاعتداء على المستشار  أحمد الزند رئيس نادي القضاة، حيث تجمع العشرات من أعضاء حركة حازمون و6  أبريل للتضامن مع المتهمين. وفرضت قوات الأمن كردونا أمنيا حول قاعة  المحكمة أثناء نظر قاضي التحقيق جلسة التجديد التي بدأت داخل غرفة المشورة.

وقال اللواء متولي محمود، ضابط شرطة بمصلحة الأحوال المدنية، والد المتهم  محمود، الطالب بالفرقة الأولى بكلية التجارة، إن نجله ليس عضوا في أي حزب  سياسي وأنه من الشباب الذين نزلوا إلى ميدان التحرير منذ 25 يناير، مشيرا  إلى أن نجله كان يشاهد مؤتمر نادي القضاة أثناء تواجده في مقهى بوسط البلد،  وعقب انتهاء المؤتمر، ذهب هو وزملاؤه للتعبير عن رفضهم لما يحدث بشكل سلمي  في وقفة احتجاجية أمام دار القضاء، لكن أعضاء النيابة وحرس النادي ألقوا  القبض عليهم بعد تهديدهم وتم احتجازهم داخل النادي والاعتداء عليهم بالضرب  المبرح.

وأضاف اللواء متولي، أن المتهمين مع نجله في القضية هما صديقيه، وتعرف عليهما أثناء مشاركته في فعاليات ميدان التحرير.

وظهر عبد الرحمن عز، ومعه العشرات من أعضاء حركة حازمون، وهتفوا ضد الزند أثناء تجديد الحبس.

وقالت نيفين عيسى عبدالرحمن زيد، شقيقة عبدالرحمن، المتهم الثاني بالقضية،  إن شقيقها كان ضمن الثوار الحقيقين الذين خرجوا في 25 يناير، وأن مصلحته  الحفاظ على الاستقرار في مصر، وكان يحتج ضد القرارات التى تعيق مسار الثورة  وآخرها هجمة القضاة على النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبدالله من أجل إعادة  المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود الذي يمثل النظام السابق مرة أخرى، وأوضحت أن  شقيقها تم اختطافه وآخرين اثتاء اشتراكه في وقفة احتجاجية سلمية أمام نادي  القضاة.

وأضافت نيفين أن شقيقها عبد الرحمن ليس منتميا لأي تيار أو فصيل سياسي أو  ديني، وأنه وقت انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية كان أول المؤيدين للدكتور  البرادعي وبعد إعلانه عدم خوضه انتخابات الرئاسة، انضم لحملة حمدين صباحي  وكان المسؤول الرئيسي عن الحملة في منطقة زهراء المعادي، لكن ما منعه من  استخراج توكيل له جنسيته الفلسطينية، حيث أنه مولود لأب فلسطيني وانتقل  للقاهرة بعد سنة من مولده، ولم يراه بعدها، ولم يسافر لأي مكان خارج مصر،  وأنه حاصل على وثيقة سفر اللاجئين الفلسطينيين مستخرجة من وزارة الداخلية.


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

قررت محكمة جنايات القاهرة برئاسة المستشار عبد المنعم عبد الستار إخلاء  سبيل أنس الفقى وزير الاعلام الاسبق بضمان محل إقامته بعد قبول التظلم  المقدم منه على أمر الحبس .. بعد صدور قرار محكمة النقض بإعادة محاكمته فى  قضية " بث المباريات " التى تسببت فى إهدار المال العام بإتحاد الاذاعة  والتلفزيون وقضى عليه فيها بالسجن المشدد 7 سنوات ..  

حضر الفقى للمحكمة داخل سيارة إسعاف قادما من المستشفي نظرا لسوء حالته  الصحية منذ فترة طويلة داخل السجن ومعاناته من مرض القلب ودخل الفقى إلى  فقص الإتهام مرتديًا ملابس السجن الزرقاء وفى يده اليمنى " كلنة " أداة حقن  المحاليل الطبية فى الأوردة ..

عقدت الجلسة داخل غرفة المداولة وطلب المحامى عبد الرؤوف المهدى من هيئة  المحكمة إخلاء سبيل المتهم لأسباب لعدة قانونية وأخرى إنسانية،  حيث أن  الفقى محبوس على ذمة قضية منح شارة بث المباريات بالمجان للقنوات المصرية  دون القنوات الأجنبية منذ 24 فبراير من العام الماضى لمدة 22 شهر، وهو ما  يخالف نص المادة 143 من قانون العقوبات التى تقضى بعدم جواز حبس المتهم  احتياطيا على ذمة القضية الجنائية لمدة تزيد عن 18 شهر وأوضح المحامى أنه  بإلغاء محكمة النقض لحكم أول درجة بالسجن وإعادة محاكمة المتهم، يصبح بذلك  محبوس احتياطيا وينطبق عليه نص المادة المذكورة بما يوجب الإفراج عنه ..

وعن السبب الإنسانى لطلب إخلاء السبيل قال المهدى إن حالة انس الفقى حرجة  وأن قلبه توقف فجأة خلال تواجده فى مستشفى المنيل الجامعى لمدة ثانية ونصف،  وأن طبيب المستشفى التابعة لجامعة القاهرة رفض إعادة انس الفقى إلى مستشفى  السجن واستدعى طبيب مصلحة السجون وشرح له الحالة وقال له نصا "لو مات أنا  مش مسؤل عنه"، وأخبر طبيب مستشفى المنيل زميله أنه يسمح بخروج المريض فى  حالة واحدة فقط هى أن يوقع طبيب السجن  إقرار بنقل المريض على مسؤليته، وهو  ما رفضه الأخير ليتم الإبقاء على الفقى داخل المستشفى حتى الآن فى قسم  الحالات الحرجة المهددة ..

وقال الدفاع للقاضى: باسم القانون وبحق الإنسان أطالب هيئتكم الموقرة  بإخلاء سبيل المتهم، وطلب الدفاع إذنا من المحكمة بتقديم صورة رسمية من  أوراق القضية التى سجن الفقى بسببها لو  أرادت المحكمة أنها فى حاجة  للإطلاع عليها، وشرح المحامى بإيجاز وقائع القضية قائلا انها للأسف قضية  إهدار مال عام لم يتربح الفقى منها مليما واحدا أو يضع من ورائها جنيها فى  جيبه ولكن جريمته انه انحاز للفضائيات المصرية ومطالب الشعب المحب للكرة  ومنح شارة بث المباريات للقنوات المصرية دون الأجنبية بالمجان، فى حين أن  وزير الإعلام اللاحق للفقى منح شارة البث بالمجان للقنوات المصرية  والاجنبية حتى يشاهد الناس محاكمة مبارك ..

يذكر أن محكمة النقض برئاسة المستشار أحمد جمال الدين، قضت بقبول الطعن  المقدم من المتهمين أنس الفقى وأسامة الشيخ، فى القضية اتهامهما بإهدار  المال العام فى اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون، وألغت النقض حكم أول درجة  بالسجن المشدد 7 سنوات على وزير الإعلام السابق أنس الفقى، و5 سنوات على  رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون السابق أسامة الشيخ، وقضت بإعادة المحاكمة  امام دائرة جديدة ..

وتتمثل وقائع قضية بث المباريات فى اتهام النيابة العامة لوزير الإعلام  السابق أنس الفقى، بأنه خلال شهر يوليو عام 2009 أضر بصفته موظفًا عامًا  عمدًا بأموال مصالح الجهة التى يعمل بها، وأنه قرر إعفاء القنوات الفضائية  المصرية الخاصة من سداد قيمة إشارة البث لمباريات كرة القدم للموسم الرياضى  2009، 2010 و2011 بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون التى تقضى بأن تشكل إيرادات  الإذاعة والتليفزيون من المواد الناتجة من نشاط قطاعاته ومن خدماته، قاصدا  من ذلك التسبب فى خسارة أموال اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون، وتفويت أرباحا  محققة له بقيمة هذا الإعفاء البالغ مقداره 12 مليون جنيه مصرى .


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللى يعرف يحوش دولارات ده لو فيه فى البلد ميفرطش فيها 
الدولار قريبا ب 10 جنيه ههههههههه
*​


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

الرئاسة: كلمة مرسي اليوم في السادسة مساء
	أكدت الصفحة الرسمية للرئاسة المصرية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" أن كلمة الرئيس محمد مرسي اليوم ستكون في السادسة مساء.

	وكتب "أدمن" الصفحة: "يتوجه السيد الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي بكلمة إلى   الأمة، وذلك في تمام السادسة مساء اليوم، بمناسبة إنفاذ الدستور المصري".


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

رفض المستشار ماهر البحيرى، رئيس المحكمة  الدستورية العليا، الموافقة على  طلب المستشارة تهانى الجبالى، نائبة  المحكمة، استمرارها فى العمل  بالمحكمة، بدلا من المستشار سيد مرعى نائب  المحكمة الدستورية المعار خارج  البلاد لمدة 5 سنوات.

  	وبذلك القرار تكون الجبالى غير عضو بالمحكمة وستعود لعملها بالمحاماة.​


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

قال مصدر قضائى رفيع  المستوى، إن النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله،  باقٍ فى منصبه، ولن  يستجيب لمناشدة نادى القضاة والمجلس الأعلى للقضاء  اليوم، بعودته لمنصة  القضاء مرة أخرى وتركه منصبه. 	 		وأضاف المصدر أن المستشار طلعت عبدالله  لم يتأثر بهذا الأمر وأنه قام  بمباشرة عمله واتخاذ قرار بشأن بلاغات تم  تقديمها إليه اليوم.


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

علم  "اليوم  السابع" أن حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس الوزراء، تقدمت  باستقالتها  اليوم، الأربعاء، إلى الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، وأن  خطاب الرئيس  إلى الشعب المصرى اليوم، ربما يشير إلى استقالة الحكومة،  وتكليفها بتسيير  الأعمال، فيما قال مصدر مطلع، إن الدكتور هشام قنديل توجه  إلى قصر الرئاسة  منذ قليل للقاء الرئيس مرسى.

 يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى نفى فيه، اللواء أحمد زكى عابدين، وزير التنمية   المحلية، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، علمه بهذه التسريبات، مؤكداً أن   اجتماع مجلس الوزراء اليوم لم يتطرق إلى هذا الأمر، وأن المجلس ناقش أجندته   كالعادة دون تغييرات، مطالباً فى ذات الوقت بانتظار خطاب الرئيس فى   السادسة من مساء اليوم.

 بينما قال الدكتور محمد محسوب، وزير الدولة للشئون القانونية والمجالس   النيابية، فى وقت سابق اليوم، إنه يجب على الحكومة أن تقدم استقالتها إلى   الرئيس ويبقى القرار فى يد الرئيس إما أن يقبل أو يرفض.

 من جهته، قال علاء الحديدى، المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء، إن ما يتردد عن   استقالة الحكومة أو حدوث تغييرات جوهرية بها هو مجرد "شائعات"، مؤكداً أنه   لا يوجد مثل هذه الأمور.

 وأشار الحديدى، فى تصريح له اليوم، الأربعاء، إلى أن المهندس هانى محمود،   وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، أعلن عن استقالته بالأمس، إلا أنه   مستمر فى عمله حتى إيجاد البديل.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*خطاب الرئيس ليس فيه جديد سوى التعديل الوزارى المرتقب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*مانشيت اليوم السابع غدا :٢٠٠ فندق فى الاقصر للبيع*


----------



## چاكس (26 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مانشيت اليوم السابع غدا :200 فندق فى الاقصر للبيع*



^_^ لو الاسعار حنينة .. انا شارى :yahoo:
شكرا على الخبر


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

أكد الصحفي  منصور كامل - محرر شؤون مجلس الوزراء بجريدة «المصري اليوم» -  أنه سيتم  تعديل ما يقارب من 6 حقائب وزارية، لن يكون من بينها الوزارات  السيادية.   	   	   	وقال خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج «الحياة اليوم» الذي يُعرض على  قناة  "الحياة 1" إن التعديل يشمل الوزارات الخدمية وستكون على رأس تلك  الحقائب  وزارة الاتصالات بعد استقالة المهندس هانى محمود وزير الاتصالات  ووزارة  المالية للحالة الصحية لممتاز السعيد.


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

قال الدكتور علي جمعة، مفتي الجمهورية،   الأربعاء، إن  تهنئة المسلمين، للأخوة المسيحيين، في أعيادهم تعمل على   إشاعة مشاعر  التآخي، والوحدة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد، وهو ما يتسم به   المجتمع المصرى  على مر العصور.
  وقال مفتى الجمهورية، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصرى اليوم»:    «يجب علينا  جميعا كأبناء وطن واحد أن يهنئ بعضنا بعضًا في مناسباتنا،   وأعيادنا، وأن  ننشر الحب والسلام فيما بيننا، لأننا اليوم وفي ظل الظروف   الراهنة بحاجة  إلى إشاعة مشاعر التآخي والتلاحم والوحدة الوطنية، ونبذ   الشقاق، والخلاف،  حتى نترك للأجيال القادمة، بناءً حضاريًّا إنسانيًّا   أساسه الإيمان،  وعماده العدل، وقوته المحبة بين أبناء الوطن».
  ودعا مفتى الجمهورية المسلمين والمسيحيين على حد سواء، إلى   ضرورة تحويل  هذه المشاعر الطيبة إلى اتحاد للجهود والرؤى، والبحث عن   المشترك من أجل  مصلحة مصر، مشيرا إلى أن «الأنبياء عليهم السلام تركوا لنا   قيمًا وقواعد  راقية في التعاملات الإنسانية، وغيرها تنفع في كل زمان  ومكان،  وما علينا  إلا التحلي والتمسك بها».
  وأكد المفتى أنه أرسل برقيات تهنئة إلى قداسة البابا  تواضروس  الثاني،  بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، والقس صفوت  البياضى  رئيس  الطائفة الإنجيلية, وسفير الفاتيكان بالقاهرة, والأنبا  أنطونيوس نجيب   بطريرك الأقباط الكاثوليك فى مصر, والمطران منير حنا، رئيس  الطائفة   الأسقفية في مصر والشرق الأوسط, وجميع رؤساء الطوائف والإخوة  المسيحيين في   داخل البلاد وخارجها بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد، متمنيًا أن  تكون  الأعياد  فرصة جديدة لنشر الحب والسلام على الأرض، وتأكيدا لصلات  الترابط  والأخوة  بين المصريين والشعوب جميعًا.
  وشدد على ن ولادة الأنبياء  إشراقات للسلام وأمان  للإنسانية  ورسالة  سعادة وهداية للبشرية جميعًا، وأن ميلاد السيد المسيح‏  عليه السلام‏  كان  ومازال وسيظل ميلاد خير وسلام ورحمة، ليس فقط لإخواننا  المسيحيين، بل   وللمسلمين وسائر البشر أجمعين فى جميع الأزمان.
  كانت الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، أصدرت فتوي بعدم  جواز  تهئنة  المسيحيين بأعياد الميلاد، وأصدرت بيانا قالت فيه: إن «الأصـل  في   الأعيـاد الدينية أنهـا من خصوصيات كل ملّةٍ ونحلةٍ، فكل أهل ديانة  شرعت   لهم أعياد وأيام لم تشرع لغيرهم، فلا تحل المشاركة ولا التهنئة في  هذه   المناسبات الدينية التي هي من أخص ما تتمايز به الشرائع باتفاق».
​


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​   علاء الأسواني على تويتر الان و تعليق قوى على خطاب الرئيس
 2012-12-26 21:44:55     






خطاب   مرسي اليوم نسخة مكررة من خطابات مبارك الانفصال عن الواقع والشعارات   الفارغة ومحاولة تجميل التزوير والديكتاتورية .هل يصدق مرسي ما يقوله​ ​


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*
 أكدت  المستشارة تهانى الجبالى، نائب رئيس المحكمة  الدستورية العليا، أنها لن  تتقدم بأى طلب إلى المحكمة الدستورية فيما يخص  إنهاء عملها بالمحكمة، وأنها  ستلجأ إلى القضاء للحصول على حقوقها بعد  إقرار الدستور الجديد الذى يقصيها  من المحكمة نظراً لحداثة التحاقها  بالمحكمة. 



 وأوضحت الجبالى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن ما يحدث لمصر أمر   مذرٍ، مشيرة إلى أنها ستلجأ للقضاء وستعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا خلال أيام لشرح   تفاصيل إقصائها وكيف سيتم إعادتها للمحكمة.  ​


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

​ 





                 دعوى قضائية ضد مرسي 



أقام  عمرو عبدالهادى القيادى بحزب غد  الثورة عضو الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور،  دعوى قضائية الاربعاء أمام محكمة  القضاء الإدارى ضد كل من رئيس الجمهورية  الدكتور محمد مرسى والدكتور أحمد  فهمى، رئيس مجلس الشورى، والدكتور محمد  محسوب، وزير المجالس النيابية  بصفاتهم، لتعيين 5 من أعضاء الحزب الوطنى  المنحل ضمن تعيينات مجلس الشورى.  وقال عبدالهادى إن قرار التعيين جاء  مخالفاً لصحيح الدستور الذى تم إقراره  الثلاثاء ، فى مادته رقم 232 من باب  الأحكام الانتقالية، التى تنص على  «تمنع قيادات الحزب الوطنى المنحل من  ممارسة العمل السياسى والترشح  للانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية لمدة عشر  سنوات من تاريخ العمل بالدستور».​ وطالب  نبيل دعبس، رئيس حزب مصر الحديثة، فى  بيان له الرئيس باستبعاد أبوالعلا  ماضى، رئيس حزب الوسط، الذى عهد إليه  الرئيس باختيار أعضاء مجلس الشورى  الذين تم تعيينهم مؤخراً- بحسب دعبس - من  أى لجان وطنية مماثلة لأنه لم  يقدر المسؤولية الوطنية الملقاة على عاتقه،  واستبعد ضميره الوطنى وغلب  عليه مصالحه ومصالح حزبه، وأطلق لنفسه العنان فى  اختيار البعض وحجب البعض،  ولم يتم اختيار أحد من أعضاء حزبه.
​


----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد ماذا كتب البرادعى على تويتر الان 




  شاهد ماذا كتب البرادعى على تويتر الان
 2012-12-26 21:28:07     

مخالفة الدستور في بعض مواده مثل حرية الرأي والعقيدة للقواعد الآمرة في القانون الدولي
    "jus cogens" تجعله باطلًا مهما أستفتي عليه مخالفة الدستور في ​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*
* نتهت المحكمة من إعادة تنظيم تشكيلها الجديد، وفقا لما قرره  الدستور الجديد للبلاد، والذي نص في مادته 233 من الفصل الخاص بالأحكام  الانتقالية، على أن تؤلف هيئة المحكمة الدستورية العليا عند بدء العمل  بالدستور من رئيسها وأقدم 10 من أعضائها، وأن يعود الأعضاء الباقون إلى  أماكن عملهم التي كانوا يشغلونها قبل تعيينهم في المحكمة.
 وتقرر عودة كل من المستشارين: الدكتور حمدان فهمى، ومحمود محمد غنيم، ورجب  عبد الحكيم سليم، وحاتم بجاتو، ”  أحدث نواب لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية ” –  إلى هيئة المفوضين بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا، بدرجة رئيس لهيئة المفوضين،  وذلك باعتبار أنه هيئة مفوضي المحكمة الدستورية كانت هي الجهة الأخيرة  لعملهم قبل دخولهم ضمن تشكيل هيئة المحكمة الدستورية كنواب لرئيسها وفقا  لأقدميتهم.
 كما تقرر أيضا عودة المستشار بولس فهمى إلى محكمة الاستئناف بدرجة رئيس  بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة، والمستشار الدكتور حسن البداروى إلى محكمة النقض،  ليشغل درجة نائبا لرئيسها، باعتبار انهما عملا بهاتين الجهتين القضائيتين  قبل دخولهما ضمن تشكيل المحكمة الدستورية.
 ويتضمن التشكيل النهائي للمحكمة الدستورية، بموجب الدستور الجديد للبلاد،  كلا من : المستشار ماهر البحيري رئيسا للمحكمة.. والمستشارون عدلي منصور  النائب الأول لرئيس المحكمة، وأنور رشاد العاصي، وعبد الوهاب عبد الرازق  حسن، والدكتور حنفي الجبالي، ومحمد عبد العزيز الشناوي، وماهر سامي، والسيد  حشيش، ومحمد خيري النجار، وسعيد مرعي، والدكتور عادل عمر شريف  نواب رئيس  المحكمة.​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

تصريحات  خطيرة من تهانى الجبالى والكشف عن مفاجاءت 




تهاني الجبالي: لم أتقدم بطلب للبقاء في الدستورية…والسلطة التنفيذية أصبحت تتحكم في القضاء

قالت المستشارة تهاني الجبالي نائب المحكمة الدستورية العليا إن المشهد  الحالي هو عدوان على القضاء وأكدت أن ما نشر في الصحف حول تقدمها بطلب  لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية للبقاء في المحكمة الدستورية هو كلام مختلق ولا  يمت للحقيقة بصلة .
وأكدت أن ما حدث ليس موجها لشخصهاولكنه موجها ضد 7 من اعضاء المحكمة الدستورية .
وأكدت الجبالي لأونا أن النص الانتقالي لم يوضع في أي دستور آخر بهذا الشكل  مؤكدة أنه لا يوجد دستور ينص على الإبقاء على رئيس الجمهورية بعد إقرار  الدستور الجديد ، وكذلك إعطاء سلطة التشريع لمجلس الشورى .
وشددت الجبالي على أن الأمر كله أصبح في يد السلطة التنفيذية حتى القضاء .

وكالة اونا ​


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلطات المطار تبدأ تطبيق حظر السفر بأكثر من 10آلاف دولار*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*أغلق ضباط قسم شرطة مصر القديمة أبواب القسم، صباح اليوم، اعتراضاً على عدم  تحرير مأمور القسم محضراً ضد محام تعدى بالسب على رائد مرور يدعى محمد  حجازى وفرد الأمن الذى كان بصحبته، بعدما كسر المحامى إشارة آثر النبى بمصر  القديمة، أثناء قيادته لسيارته، وحاول مأمور القسم العميد أيمن الصعيدى حل  المشكلة ودياً بين المحامى والضابط، وأدخل المحامى مكتبه وأخرج ضابط  المرور.
* *
    أثار ذلك استياء عدد من ضباط القسم، ونشبت مشادة كلامية بين المحامى  والضباط، قام على إثرها الضباط بغلق أبواب القسم، وحضر منذ قليل وفد من  نقابة المحامين إلى ديوان القسم للعمل على حل المشكلة.
* *
    اليوم السابع   *​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

قالت ناديه هنرى،  مرشحة الكنيسة الإنجيلية للتعيين بمجلس الشورى لـ"اليوم  السابع"، إنها  قبيل تقديم الاعتذار عن التعيين فى مجلس الشورى، تحدثت إلى  الدكتور صفوت  البياضى رئيس الكنيسة الإنجيلية، لسؤاله هل تقدم الاعتذار له  شخصيا أم  لمجلس الشورى، فقال لها إنها مرشحة الكنيسة ولكن قبولها أو عدم  قبولها  للمنصب أمر يرجع لها بشكل شخصى وتقديم الاعتذار لمجلس الشورى.

 	وأضافت هنرى، أنها أرسلت نص اعتذارها إلى الدكتور أحمد فهمى رئيس مجلس الشورى.
 	ونص خطاب الاعتذار كان كالآتى:

 	"السيد الدكتور أحمد فهمى، رئيس مجلس الشورى
 	تحية طيبة وبعد..

 	لقد تشرفت ووافقت على عضوية مجلس الشورى بالتعيين فى إطار صيغة توافقية
 	أكدت أن الثلث المعين سيكون من القوى المدنية بالكامل، الأمر الذى يحقق التوازن
 	المطلوب فى عضوية المجلس، وبما أن هذا لم يتحقق، لذا أرجو تقبل اعتذارى عن   عدم قبول التعيين فى مجلسكم الموقر، وفقكم الله فى العمل لصالح بلدنا   الحبيب مصر.
 	وتفضلوا بقبول فائق التحية والاحترام".
​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

تداول نشطاء  علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيديو منسوب للشيخ حازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل بدي  فيه غاضبا جدا أثناء حديثه مع بعض ضباط وأفراد الشرطة . وترجع  قصة  الفيديو ليوم إحراق مقر حزب الوفد حيث توجهت قوة من الشرطة إلي مقر  الحملة  الخاصة للشيخ حازم وطلبت من بعض المتواجدين هناك بطاقات تحقيق  الشخصية  فأعطوها لهم , وبعد التحقق منها طلبوا منهم أن يستقلوا معهم البوكس  لكي  يتم اتهامهم بإحراق مقر الوفد وهو الامر الذي رفضه الشباب واتصل أحدهم   بالشيخ حازم الذي جاء الي المقر مسرعا وقال لضباط الشرطة المتواجدين : انا   كنت عند وزير الداخلية بتاعكم من كام يوم وقولتله انت متواطئ انت وبتاع   الامن الوطني. وأضاف أبو إسماعيل : شرطة إيه ؟ دي لازم تتجلد .. ونزل يبني   علي صفحتي خلي مصر كلها تتجمع وتيجي هنا دلوقت . وأردف : سايبين الشيخ   المحلاوي 24 ساعة وهو عنده 90 سنة . وقال : أنا مش عايز أثور أكتر من كدة ,   هاتوا بطاقات الشباب ,, فورا واولا وبعدين نتكلم .. ولكن عمري ما هتكلم   وشاب بطاقته معاكم ابداا​


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

* بلال فضل لمرسي: «إذا لم تستحِ فاخطب ما شئت»
*


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*عدم قبول دعوي التحريض على الفاحشة المقامة ضد إلهام شاهين*


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارتفاع مؤشرات البورصة.. ورأس المال يربح نحو 4.7 مليار جنيه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*سحبت  قوات الحرس الجمهورى صباح اليوم الخميس، الدبابات والمدرعات، من محيط قصر  الاتحادية، حيث كانت تضع 6 دبابات بشارع الميرغنى و3 مدرعات بشارع الأهرام،  تم وضعها على خلفية الاشتباكات التى دارت فى محيط القصر، كما قلت أعداد  عساكر الحرس والأمن المركزى الذين يتمركزون أمام البوابة 3 والبوابة 4.

يذكر أن كثيرا من معتصمى الاتحادية نقلو اعتصامهم إلى التحرير، وبعضهم فض  اعتصامه نهائيا، حيث وصلت عدد الخيام أمام الاتحادية إلى 12 خيمة فقط.*
*




*​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

فضائح الشاطر وزوجته السورية ( ميساء الخليج )


 فضائح الشاطر وزوجته السورية ( ميساء الخليج )

 الشاطر يغترف من خزائن المصريين الخاوية ويستثمر المليارات فى قطر
 الشاطر : يهدى زوجته مصنعا للعطور والكيماويات فى الدوحة .. ويطلق عليه ( ميساء الخليج )
 الشاطر : يهدى للسنيورة ( بنتهاوس ) بأبراج اللؤلؤة / بورتو ارابيا بالدوحة ثمنه 9,500,000 مليون ريال قطرى
 الشاطر : يحصل على الجنسية القطرية فى مارس 2011 ويحمل جواز سفر قطرى برقم ( 00991302 )
 كتكوتة الشاطر وشقيقها يتسكعان فى شوارع الدوحة بسيارة ( ماكلارن ) ثمنها 820000 دولار
 ( واليكم المفاجأة الكبرى لصاحب مشروع النهضة )
 الشاطر يساهم فى رفع مستوى الرفاهية للشباب القطرى والأسيوى ( 270 مهندس  وموظف وفنى وعامل سيعملون فى مصنع السنيورة عند افتتاحه فى اغسطس 2013  !!!!!!!!! ( ليس من بينهم سوى 5 من المصريين المنتمين لجماعة الغربان ) 

 

​​
​
 صفحة مش عايزين مرسي رئيس


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Amr Hamzawy ‏@HamzawyAmr
عن شيزوفرنيا تجار الدين بجماعات وتيارات الإسلام السياسي

​





Amr Hamzawy ‏@HamzawyAmr
1) بعضهم يحرم تهنئة الأقباط في الأعياد، بينما آخرون يدعون لحوار وطني ولمليونيات الأحضان والورود

​





Amr Hamzawy ‏@HamzawyAmr
2) بعضهم يتحدث عن ديمقراطية وتعددية، بينما آخرون يقاضون مبدعين انضمت لقائمتهم مؤخرا رسامة الكاريكتير دعاء العدل

​





Amr Hamzawy ‏@HamzawyAmr
3)   بعضهم يتحدث عن الإعلام النزيه والموضوعي، بينما وسائل إعلامهم كجريدة   الشعب الجديد تنشر الافتراءات والأكاذيب في حملة تشويه منظمة للمعارضين

​





Amr Hamzawy ‏@HamzawyAmr
وبالمناسبة بدأت الإجراءات القانونية لمقاضاة جريدة الشعب الجديد عن نشرها أكاذيب كاملة بشأني وشأن زوجتي وأسرتي وخوضها في عرضي

​





Amr Hamzawy ‏@HamzawyAmr
وسؤالي   لهؤلاء جميعا، هل لهذا علاقة بالدين أو بالأخلاق أو بالصدق أو بالمهنية  أو  بالديمقراطية أو بالحوار الوطني؟ متى تستنيرين يا مصر؟​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شنَّ الكاتب الصحفي علاء الأسواني، هجومًا عنيفًا على جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين قائلا: "الإخوان يتنافسون على رفع حذاء محمد بديع.. ده براحتكوا..  بس مصر مش هترفع حذاء أحد.. والثورة مستمرة وهتفرض أهدافها سواء وافقتم أو  رفضتم". وقال "الأسواني" خلال لقائه في برنامج "على مسئوليتي" بقناة  "الجزيرة مباشر مصر"، إن الرئيس محمد مرسي "ديكتاتور" ولا يمكن وصفه  بالرئيس "الشرعي" بعد ما وضع نفسه فوق القانون عبر إصداره للإعلان  الدستوري، بجانب عمل دستور جديد بـ"الغصب عن مصر". وأضاف الأسواني: أن  الدستور المصري باطل حيث إن من وافق على الدستور يمثل 10 ملايين من أصل 90  مليون مصري، كما أن من أدلى بأصواتهم في الاستفتاء يمثلون 1/5 المصريين  الذين لهم حق التصويت. وأشار الأسواني إلى أن مجلس الشورى لا يمكن أن يكون  سلطة تشريعية، حيث إن الشعب عند انتخابه للمجلس لم يكن على أساس أن يكون  سلطة تشريعية، وأن من انتخبه لا يمثل سوى 7% من المصريين.​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

كريكاتير يعبر عن حالة كل مصرى 







​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

فشل د. طارق وفيق، وزير الإسكان والقائم بأعمال وزير النقل فى تقديم مرشحين للدكتور هشام قنديل رئيسالوزراء لاختيار وزير للنقل .

وقالت مصادر بمجلس الوزراء ان وفيق فشل فى اقناع بعض الشخصيات من اساتذة   هندسة النقل والمرور بجامعات القاهرة وعين شمس وقناة السويس وان بعضهم وصف   هذه الحقيبة بانها وزارة الموت .

واضافت المصادر انه من المقرر ان يرشح قنديل بنفسه اكثر من شخصية لتولى   وزارة النقل ليضعها امام الدكتور محمد مرسى ليختار من بينها وذلك خلال   التعديل الوزارى المزمع اجراؤه خلال ايام.

من المعروف ان منصب وزير النقل خلا فى نوفمبر الماضى بعد تقديم د. رشاد   المتينى استقالته على خلفية حادث قطار اسيوط والتى راح ضحيتها 53 طفلا.


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             المصرية للإتصالات: جاهزين لتقديم خدمات المحمول للجمهور أبريل القادم*






                                                      المصرية للاتصالات                         

                                                                            - أحمد البرماوى                                              
                                              نشر:                         27/12/2012 1:24 م                          – تحديث                         27/12/2012 1:25 م                      
                                              أكد المهندس محمد النواوي الرئيس التفيذي  للشركة المصرية للاتصالات أن شركته قادره علئ تقديم خدمات المحمول للجمهور  خلال الربع الثاني من العام اللقادم والذي يبدأ في أبريل 2013 ، موضحا أن  الشركة لديها المؤهلات والكوادر التي تمكنها من أن تكون مشغل للمحمول  بالإضافه للثابت والإنترنت لتصبح الشركة مشغل متكامل .
 وأضاف النواوي خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده بالشركة المصرية للاتصالات للتعقيب  علي الرخصة التي منحها الجهاز القومي للشركة المصرية حتى تتمكن من تقديم  خدمات المحمول بدون ترددات .


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارتفاع ملحوظ فى اسعار السجائر تدريجى زيادة من واحد جنيه ل 2 جنيه 
 واضافة 9 جنيهات بدل 5 للنظافة على فواتير الكهرباء رسميا من الامس 
 ارتفاع فى اسعار الخضروات والفاكهة والسلع الحيوية بقيمة 2%*


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*         	عاجل | تايم دراما تمنع توفيق عكاشه من الظهور وتطرده من القناه !!
*







	فى تطور سريع وعقب إذاعة حلقتين فقط من  برنامج "مصر اليوم"، الذى يقدمه توفيق عكاشة عبر شاشتها، اعتذرت مجموعة  قنوات "تايم" لمشاهيديها من شعب مصر والوطن العربي على ماتم إذاعته من  حلقات عكاشة على قناتها "تايم دراما"، وذلك لأسباب عدة أشارت إليها القناة  فى بيان لها صباح اليوم الخميس.



	حيث أوضحت إدارة القناة، أنه وبعد أن رفضت جميع القنوات المصرية أن يظهر  على شاشتها حضر من اسمته بـ "المدعو توفيق عكاشة" إلى إدارة القناة وطلب  منها أن يقدم برنامجه "مصر اليوم" بشكل مختلف عما كان يقدمه على قناته  المغمورة الفراعين – بحسب البيان-، وشدد على أن حلقاته التى سيقدمها سوف  تكون للم الشمل المصري، ولن تدعو إلى الفتنة بين طوائف الشعب المصري، وأقر  بأنه لن يهاجم ثوار مصر الشرفاء ومن ضحوا بأرواحهم ودمائهم من أجل مصر.



	ومن هذا المنطق وافقت إدارة القناة على التعاقد معه، وأصرت على أن يذكر فى  تعاقده أنه المسئول عن كل مايقال فى البرنامج دون أدنى مسئولية من القناة  على محتوى حلقاته، إلا أنه وبعد عرض أول حلقاته فوجئت إدارة القناة بأنه  خرج عن المتفق عليه، وتم تحذيره بأنه يجب بأن يلتزم بما اتفقوا عليه وأقر  بذلك، ولكن بعد تقديمه للحلقة الثانية رأت إدارة القناة بأنه مُصر على  إثارة الفتنة بين جميع طوائف الشعب، وحرصًا منها على أمن البلد وعدم  استحلال دماء المصريين ومنعًا للفتنة قامت إدارة القناة بإلغاء تعاقدها مع  عكاشة، وأن تدفع القناة الشرط الجزائي لكل شركات الإعلانات التى تعاقدت  معها لعرضها أثناء برنامجه.



	على الجانب الآخر كان فريق العمل ببرنامج "مصر اليوم" قد استبق بيان  "تايم" ببيان آخر أكد فيه إيقاف بث البرنامج على قناة "تايم دراما" نظرًا  لما وصفه بمخالفة شروط الاتفاق.



	وأضاف فريق العمل: إن البرنامج توقف على القناة المذكورة، حفاظًا على  المهنية واحترام المشاهد وعدم استغلال الشعبية الجارفة للبرنامج ومقدمه في  ابتزاز المشاهدين وإرهاقهم بسيل كبير من الإعلانات ووسائل الدعاية، خاصة  وأن إدارة القناة أخلت باتفاقها فيما يتعلق بخريطة الإعلانات ومواعيد  إذاعتها قبل وأثناء الحلقات.



	وتابع فريق عمل البرنامج -في بيانه- أنه كان متفقًا على أن يسبق الحلقة  إعلانات لا تزيد عن نصف الساعة وأثناء إذاعة الحلقة نصف الساعة مقسمة على  فاصلين بمعدل ربع الساعة للفاصل الأول ومثله للفاصل الثاني.



	ولكن أثناء إذاعة الحلقة الثانية لم تلتزم القناة بهذا الاتفاق حيث أذاعت  كم كبير من الإعلانات قبل الحلقة أذاعت 55 دقيقة إعلانية في الفاصل الأول  ثم 55 دقيقة أخرى في الفاصل الثاني، بجانب 40 دقيقة إعلانات في الفاصل  الثالث، كما أنهم قاموا بقطع حديث مقدم البرنامج وسط الحلقة لإذاعة إعلانات  دون الرجوع إليه بما يخل بسير الحديث ويتسبب في تشتيت المشاهد وفك ترابط  الحلقة والإخلال بموضوعتها الهامة.



	وبحسب البيان أعلن فريق العمل أنه قرر إيقاف إذاعة البرنامج لدى قناة تايم  دراما التزامًا بالمهنية واحترامًا للكثير من الاتصالات التي تلقاها فريق  العمل والتي اشتكت من طول فترة الإعلانات وعدم القدرة على الاستفادة من  البرنامج وتشتيتهم، ومن المنتظر أن يعلن فريق عمل البرنامج قريبًا عن  المحطة البديلة التي سيتم من خلالها بث برنامج مصر اليوم.​


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

* الجنايات تؤيد قرار «الكسب» بالتحفظ على اموال جرانة واسرته
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*الموندو الإسبانية: مصر فى طريقها للتحول إلى إيران أخرى

قالت صحيفة الموندو الإسبانية فى مقال نشرته اليوم على موقعها الإلكترونى، إن فى الوقت الذى تشهد مصر حاليا اضطرابات أكثر من أى وقت مضى فإنها بحاجة إلى مساعدات مالية دولية يجب أن تكون مصحوبة بشروط واضحة لقواعد الديمقراطية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*أيدت محكمة جنايات القاهرة، فى جلستها عصر اليوم الخميس، قرار إخلاء سبيل أنس الفقى وزير الإعلام الأسبق،*


----------



## AdmanTios (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*مأساة عقل*

*الشرطة الدينية السعودية تحبط محاولة 41 مسيحياً الإحتفال بعيد الميلاد 
2012-12-27






الرياض- (يو بي اي): أحبطت هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، الشرطة الدينية السعودية، في الجوف شمال غرب المملكة، تخطيط 41 مسيحياً للاحتفال بمناسبة عيد الميلاد، أعد له وافد من جنسية آسيوية.
وقال المتحدث الرسمي لفرع الهيئة في الجوف، رزق المشفي، في بيان له وزع ليلة الأربعاء، إن الهيئة داهمت مسكنا لوافد آسيوي استقبل41 رجلاً وسيدة من مواطنيه، إلى جانب سعودي ومصري خططوا للاحتفال بـ(الكريسماس).

وأوضح المشفي أن المقبوض عليهم بعضهم أزواج وزملاء عمل حضروا بهدف الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد، مشيرا إلى أن جميع المقبوض عليهم حولوا إلى جهات الاختصاص، لافتا إلى أن صاحب السكن والسعودي والمصري كانا في حالة سكر شديدة.

وكان مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعودية الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ، قال إن الدعوة للاحتفال بأعياد الزواج والميلاد دعوى باطلة.

وكان عضو هيئة كبار العلماء في السعودية الشيخ محمد العثيمين أفتى بان تهنئة الكفار بعيد "الكريسماس" أو غيره من أعيادهم الدينية "حرام بالاتفاق".

http://www.alquds.co.uk/index.asp?fname=latest%5Cdata%5C2012-12-27-07-55-48.htm&fb*


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

تلقى النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم  بلاغاً من حمدي الفخراني، عضو  مجلس الشعب المنحل ضد الدكتور محمد مرسي  رئيس الجمهورية، بصفته الرئيس  السابق لحزب الحرية والعدالة، والدكتور محمد  سعد الكتاتني رئيس الحزب  الحالي، بتهمة تجنيد أفراد من الحزب للتجسس عليه  ورصد تحركاته الشخصية.

 	حيث كشف البلاغ الذى يحمل رقم 5686 لسنة 2012، أنه فوجئ  منذ 5 أشهر بشخص  قام بزيارته في منزله وأبلغه بأنه لواء سابق بالجيش يدعى  محمد نجا، وأخبره  بأنه مكلف من قِبل المجلس العسكري وقتها بحمايته بصفته  شخصية عامة، وطالبه  بمعرفة تحركاته أول بأول.

 	وأضاف خلال بلاغه أنه فوجئ بذات الشخص الذي زاره من قبل،  يظهر مع الدكتور  محمد مرسي في عدة مرات خلال الأزمة الأخيرة، الأمر الذي  دفعه لتقديم  البلاغ، مطالبًا بضرورة اتخاذ الإجراءات الجنائية حيال  الواقعة.​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

كتبت- رشا حمدي:  			 	  	   		  		 الخميس , 27 ديسمبر 2012 14:39 		     
 	أكد د."محمد بديع" المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  أن البعض تمني  وراهن علي نشوب حرب بين أطياف الشعب المصري الواحد المتحد،  ولكن الشعب  العظيم خيب آمالهم وبدد ظنونهم، ولقن العالم درسًا باستفتاء  مضي في سلم  وسلمية، ونزاهة وشفافية، لم تعرفها مصر من قبل، وبنسبة تفوق  جميع استفتاءات  دساتير العالم.
 	وطالب المرشد العام للإخوان- في رسالة له أصدرها اليوم  الخميس-  الجميع  بنسيان ما مضى، بعد أن أخذنا منه دروسًا وعبرًا ننتفع بها  في بناء  مستقبلنا، مشيرا إلي أن الأحداث المؤسفة التي شهدتها مصر مؤخرا  لعبت فيها  أيدٍ في الداخل والخارج لا تريد لمصر أن تقوم لها قائمة، أو أن  تكون لها  سيادة على أرضها.
	وقال المرشد العام إن هناك أموالاً طائلة سرقت من أقوات هذا الشعب أعيد   ضخها لتشعل الفتنة والحرب بين أبناء الأمة، ولكن الله أطفأها.
	وناشد "بديع" الجميع على أن ينسوا خلافاتهم، وأن يبتعدوا عن تصفية   الحسابات، ومحاولة الانتصار للنفس، والعمل بجد على نزع فتيل معارك   الاستنزاف المتبادلة؛ لأن ذلك يضر ولا ينفع، ويفرِّق ولا يجمع، ويبدد   الجهود والطاقات فيما لا طائل من ورائه.​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مفاجاه لن تتخيلها شاهد من هو مروج اشاعه اختطاف وقتل مرسى ولكم التعلق...!؟!







​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

دعا الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلي نسيان الماضى بعد إقرار الدستور الجديد  والاكتفاء بأخذ العب للإستفاده منه فى المستقبل ، مشيرا إلي أن مصر شهدت  العديد من المؤامرات لمحاولة منعها من النهوض أو أن تقوم لها قائمة ، وأن  تكون لها سيادة على أرضها، أو أن ينتفع أبناؤها بخيرها مؤكدا أن أموالا  طائلة سرقت من أقوات هذا الشعب أعيد ضخها لتشعل الفتنة والحرب بين أبناء  الأمة، ولكن الله أطفأها.
وأضاف المرشد خلال رسالته الأسبوعية اليوم الخميس والتى جاءت تحت عنوان ”  لأمة تنهض وتبنى مستقبلها ” إن من أخطر العوامل المعوقة للأمة هى اختلاف  الدعوات ، واختلاط الصيحات ، وتعدد المناهج ، وتباين الخطط والطرائق، وكثرة  المتصدين للتزعم والقيادة، وكل ذلك يفرق الجهود ويشتت القوى، ويتعذر معه  الوصول إلى الغايات .
وأكد المرشد أن القضاء على الخطر الذى تواجهه مصر يتوقف على نسيان الماضى  والتعاون لبناء الأمة والأمل الواسع والإيمان والإرادة والتضحية وأن يكون  بناء الأخلاق مقدم على بناء الاقتصاد والعمل المستمر والتواصل مؤكدا على  السعي لاجتثاث بقايا جذور الفساد ، وتجاهد لبناء صرح الأمة ببناء المؤسسات  مشيرا إلي أن ذلك لن يتحقق إلا بالإتحاد ونبذ والاستقطاب الطائفي، وتقديم  المصلحة العامة على المصالح الشخصية محذرا من تخريب سفينة الوطن لأن الضرر  سينزل بالجميع .


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

قام المئات من أهالى النهضة والدويقة، المتظاهرين أمام  ديوان محافظة القاهرة بتقسيم أنفسهم لمجموعات لغلق أبواب المحافظة ومنع  دخول أو خروج أى مواطن اعتراضا على عدم تسكينهم والتعاقد معهم على الشقق  الجديدة، مهددين باقتحام المحافظة بعد أن فاض بهم الكيل من كثرة الوعود.
ودخل الدكتور أسامة كمال محافظ القاهرة، من الباب الخلفى بعد عودته من جولة تفقدية للمنطقة الغربية.
ويذكر أن قام  الأهالى بقطع الطريق أمام ديوان محافظة القاهرة، وافترشت  السيدات والرجال كبار السن الطريق، مانعين عبور أى سيارات من الطريق  الرئيسى، مهددين باقتحام ديوان المحافظة فى حالة عدم الاستجابة لمطالبهم  بتسليمهم وحدات سكنية، فيما حدثت مناوشات ومشادات كلامية بين أفراد الأمن  المكلفين بحراسة المبنى والأهالى المحتجين، بسبب عدم ظهور أى مسئول للحوار  معهم أو التعرف على متطلباتهم.


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

محسوب يقدم استقالته لمرسي.. و"بوابة الأهرام" تنشر نصها
             بوابة الأهرام 


27-12-2012 | 15:11 









1460














محمد محسوب​
             قال  عصام سلطان، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، إن الدكتور محمد محسوب، وزير الشئون  القانونية والمجالس النيابية والقيادي بالحزب، قد تقدم باستقالته صباح  اليوم الخميس إلى الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية. 

وجاء نص الاستقالة، الذي نشره سلطان عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك" كالتالي: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السيد الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد مرسى 
رئيس الجمهورية  
تحية طيبة وبعد، 
إيماء إلى تكليفكم للسيد الأستاذ الدكتور/ هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، بإجراء التعديلات اللازمة على تشكيل الحكومة القائمة. 

ولمّا كان الشعب المصري قد أعلن موافقته على دستوره بعد فترة من  التفاعل الاجتماعي والسياسي كلّفته دماء ودموعا؛ وهو ما يقتضي أن يكون  إقرار الشعب لدستوره إعلانا بالبدء في مرحلة جديدة تختلف فيها السياسات  والآليات عما سبق؛ بحيث يشعر المواطنون بأن تغييرا جذريا وإيجابيا قد لحق  بنية النظام السياسي وطريقة الأداء الحكومي. 

وإذ توصلت لنتيجة قاطعة مؤداها أن كثيرا من السياسات والاجتهادات  تتناقض مع قناعاتي الشخصية، بل ولا أراها معبرة عن طموحات شعبنا بعد ثورة  هائلة طاهرة دفع لأجل نجاحها الغالي والنفيس. 
ويأتي من ضمن هذه السياسات ، على سبيل المثال، ملف استرداد الأموال  المنهوبة والذي كنت قد تقدمت بتصور كامل له منذ ما يزيد على ثلاثة أشهر،  غير إن الوضع بقي على ما هو عليه؛ بحيث ظل الملف كاملا بيد ذات اللجنة  القضائية المشكلة بقرار المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، والتي لم تؤدِ لأي  إنجاز حقيقي منذ إسناد هذا الملف لها، وهو ما يضيّع حقوق الدولة المصرية  ويمسّ هيبتها أمام الدول التي تلقت أموال الفساد الهاربة منها ، فضلا عن  مصداقيتها التي تتراجع أمام مواطنيها. 

وبالتالي فإنني ، سيادة الرئيس، أنتهز هذه اللحظة، وهي لحظة تغيير،  ولحظة احتفال بموافقة الشعب على دستوره، والذي كنت من أقل المشاركين في  صياغته وترجمة غايات شعبنا في عباراته قدر ما استطعت؛ لأتقدم لسيادتكم  باستقالتي راغبا في العودة لكتائب المصريين المستعدة دائما لخدمة شعبها  ورضا ربها؛ راجيا من الله لكم وللسيد رئيس الحكومة كل التوفيق والسداد في  إدارة هذه المرحلة. 

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام والتقدير..؛ 
حرر في 27/12/2012 أ.د. محمد محسوب


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## بايبل333 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

وستظل فى نظرى انسان محترم يا دكتور محمد محسوب لمواضيع كثيرة 
يكفى انك انت الوحيد الذى اعرفك انك وزير فى مصر​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ انفراد: مستندات تحاليل الرئيس الطبية قبل العملية الجراحية التى سيجريها بعد أيام


12/26/2012   6:38 PM​

محمد الباز

■  مرسى أجرى 5  تحاليل طبية يوم 1 نوفمبر الماضى هى وظائف كبد وكلى وصورة  دهون ونزف وسرعة  ترسيب وهيموجلوبين سكر ■ الرئيس أجرى تحليل دلالات أورام..  ووظيفته كشف  انتشار ورم موجود من عدمه.. أو التأكد من تحول ورم حميد إلى  خبيث

أين اختفى الرئيس محمد مرسى؟

سؤال  مؤكد أنك  سمعته خلال الأيام الماضية كثيرة، فمنذ أحداث الاتحادية التى سقط  أبناء  مصر فيها شهداء أمام بوابة القصر الرئاسى، ومرسى قليل الظهور،  لقاءات  عابرة مع مسئولين ومفكرين وكتاب فى سياق ما يسمى بالحوار الوطنى،  بيانات  باهتة تصدر عن المؤسسة الرئاسية، التى تركت مرشد الإخوان المسلمين  ونائبه  خيرت الشاطر يتحدثان عن وفى كل شىء، وكأن البلد ليس فيها رئيسا على   الإطلاق.

لا  يمكن نستهين  بالطبع بما تردده بعض المصادر القريبة من دوائر صنع القرار، أن  مكتب  الإرشاد وصل إلى قناعة بأن الرئيس محمد مرسى لا يمكن أن يتولى شئون  البلاد  وحده، وأنه لا يستطيع بمفرده أن يتصدى لقوى المعارضة، لذلك كان  طبيعيا أن  يظهر محمد بديع من ناحية وخيرت الشاطر من ناحية أخرى، فى رسالة  واضحة أن  الرئيس ليس بمفرده، وأنهما شريكان فى الحكم، وبعد أن ظل هذا  الكلام يتردد  طويلا دون أن يكون عليه أى دليل، أصبح حقيقة واقعة لا يمكن  لأحد أن ينكرها  أو يتنكر لها.

لكن  هل السبب  السياسى وحده كاف لإقناعنا أن الرئيس محمد مرسى قلل ظهوره، الرجل  حتى  امتنع عن الهواية الوحيدة التى يعيش ويتعيش عليها، وهى القيام خطيبا  بعد  كل صلاة جمعة يؤديها، ولم يكن يردعه عن ذلك شىء؟

الحقيقة أن السبب السياسى ليس وحده، فهناك ما هو أكثر.

فى  نهايات نوفمبر  الماضى كانت قد تسربت أخبار أن الرئيس مرسى يستعد للسفر إلى  ألمانيا  لإجراء عملية جراحية تتعلق بالعمليات الجراحية السابقة التى أجراها  فى  الماضى، وحددت التسريبات يوم 2 ديسمبر كموعد للسفر، لكن يبدو أن  الأحداث  التى شهدتها مصر منذ إعلان مرسى الإعلان الدستورى الديكتاتورى فى  21  نوفمبر حالت بين أن يتحرك الرجل أو يترك البلاد، لأن هذا كان سيثير  الشكوك  فى الحالة الصحية للرئيس محمد مرسى.

الآن  هناك أخبار  مؤكدة أن الرئيس محمد مرسى سيجرى عملية جراحية يوم 25 ديسمبر  الحالى، أى  بعد أيام قليلة، ومن المفروض أن يسافر إلى الخارج تحديدا إلى  ألمانيا، لكن  هل يمكن أن يسافر الرئيس هذه المرة أم يؤجل السفر لأن الأحداث  متعاقبة  ومشتعلة بأكثر مما يتوقع أحد.

لدينا  هنا دليل  بالمستندات أن الرئيس محمد مرسى يستعد لإجراء عملية جراحية، قد  لايكون  لدينا موعدها، وقد يكون مكانها ليس ألمانيا بالمناسبة، لكن المؤكد  أنها  سيجرى العملية، خاصة أنه أجرى تحاليل طبية، أكدت لنا مصادر طبية  متخصصة أن  هذه التحاليل لا يقوم بها إلا من سيقدم على إجراء جراحة، وأنها  ليست  فحوصات طبية عادية.

صورة  التحاليل  الطبية التى لدينا أجراها محمد مرسى فى 1 نوفمبر الماضى، وصادرة  باسمه  السيد الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، وهى تحاليل لا تكشف خللا  معينا  لكنها تشير إلى الحالة الصحية العامة.

التحاليل  التى  أجراها الرئيس تتضمن تحليل وظائف كبد وكلى وصورة دهون، ومن التحليل  يتبين  أن الدهون الثلاثية عالية، وذلك نتيجة ارتفاع السكر فى الغالب،  التحليل  الثانى هو تحليل نزف، والنتيجة فيه طبيعية، التحليل الثالث تحليل  دلالات  أورام، ولا يجرى هذا التحليل إلا فى حالتين أن يكون لدى الإنسان ورم   بالفعل ويريد التأكد هل انتشر فى مكان آخر أم لا، أو يكون هناك ورم حميد   بالفعل ويريد أن يتأكد هل تحول إلى ورم خبيث أم لا؟

التحليل  الرابع  الذى أجراه مرسى كان هيموجلوبين سكر، ويظهر التحليل أن سكر الرئيس  غير  منضبط، فنسبته 9 بالمائة، بينما النسبة الطبيعية لا تتجاوز 6 بالمائة  بأى  حال من الأحوال، أما التحليل الخامس فهو تحليل سرعة ترسيب فى الدم  والنسبة  فيه عالية عن المعتاد.

ما  الذى يجعلنا  نشير إلى هذه التحاليل تؤكد استعداد الرئيس لإجراء عملية  جراحية، ألا يمكن  أن تكون مجرد تحاليل عادية، فحوصات دورية قام بها الرئيس  للاطمئنان على  حالته الصحية العامة؟

لو  كانت هذه  الفحوصات الطبية عادية لاكتفى مرسى بتحاليل الهيموجلوبين وصورة  الدهون  ووظائف الكبد والكلى، لكنه أجرى تحليل سرعة ترسيب ودلالات نزيف،  وهذه لا  يمكن أن يجريها إلا إذا كان يستعد لعملية جراحية، ثم أن تحليل  دلالات  الأورام يمكن أن يضعنا أيدينا على العملية التى يمكن أن يجريها  الرئيس،  خاصة أن هناك سوابق له فى إجراء عمليات تتعلق بأورام فى المخ، وهو  ما  اعترف به ولم ينكره بالمناسبة.

لقد  كانت هناك  ملاحظات دقيقة لمن تابعوا حالة الرئيس الصحية من المتخصصين، بل  إن  المشاهدة السطحية عكست أن الرئيس مرسى يعانى، وتحديدا بعد ظهوره فى  الحوار  التليفزيونى الذى حاول فيه أن يستر عورة إعلانه الدستورى بحديثه عن   دوافعه ومبرراته.

الرئيس  فعليا  يعانى من التهاب العصب السابع، وتحديدا من الناحية الشمال، وهو  مايجعله  فمه يميل إلى اليمين قليلا والعين مغلقة إلى حد ما، والتهاب العصب  السابع  يأتى فى الغالب من ضغط المخ.

كل  ما نملكه أن  ندعو للرئيس محمد مرسى بالشفاء، لكن بعيدا عن الدعوات.. هل  يمكن أن يعلن  الرئيس محمد مرسى وبشفافية كاملة، عن حقيقة إجرائه للعملية من  عدمه، وعن  هذه التحاليل الطبية التى نتأكد فى صحتها ودقتها، أم يتركنا  للصدفة نكتشف  أن رئيس البلاد المنتخب الديمقراطى سافر من أجل إجراء عملية  جراحية لا  نعرف عنها شيئا.

ظهور  قيادات جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين ليس لأسباب سياسية فقط، ولكنهم يعلمون أن  الرئيس مريض،  يسدون الفراغ الذى يتركه وراءه، وهو فراغ على الأقل فى الخطب  التى لا  تنقطع، لكننا وببساطة شديدة نعود بهذا الوضع إلى أواخر عصر مبارك،  إلى تلك  السنوات التى كان فيها مبارك مريضا لا يستطيع أن يقوم بمهام عمله   الرئاسى، ويتولى قيادة مصر ابنه جمال، فهل يفعلها المرشد والشاطر الآن،   مرسى مريض وهما يحلان محله.

إننا  حقا لا نريد  للرئيس الشر، نريد فقط أن نعرف.. ونريد منه فقط أن يعترف بأنه  مريض ويحتاج  العلاج.. فالمرض ليس عيبا، لكن إخفاءه هو العيب.. أليس كذلك  يا سيادة  الرئيس.






















​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ  الوطنى ترفض خطاب "مرسى"  وتؤكد: كالعادة جاء مخيبا للآمال.. وحيد عبد  المجيد: الرئيس يتحدث عن حوار  "علشان نروح نتصور فيه وخلاص".. "المغازى":  المواطن البسيط تأكد أن خطاباته  لن تأتى بجديد

  الخميس، 27 ديسمبر  2012 - 15:11
                             مر لجبهة الإنقاذ                         
كتب أمين صالح -- اليوم السابع

أثار خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى أمس الأربعاء، حفيظة عدد من  القوى  السياسية التى أعلنت عدم رضاها عن الخطاب، وقالت: إنه كالعادة جاء  مخيبا  للآمال، مشيرة إلى أن مرسى تجاهل الحديث عن ثلاث مشاكل رئيسية، وهى  أزمته  مع القوى السياسية، والأزمة القضائية، والمشكلة الاقتصادية. 

الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد عضو جبهة الإنقاذ، قال لـ"اليوم السابع": إن   الجبهة لن توافق على دعوة الرئيس "مرسى"، خلال خطابه، للحوار إلا بعد أن   يتم تحديد أطراف الحوار مسبقا، وكذلك أجندة وجدول أعمال الحوار، مضيفاً:   ولا يعنى هنروح ونقعد نتصور مع بعض وخلاص دون أن نعرف ليه الحوار.

وأضاف "عبد المجيد" أنه لا يجوز أن نجلس مع الرئيس ثم بعدها يتم تعيين عدد   منا رشوة فى أى مجلس نيابى، أو منصب، فمثلا لدينا جدول أعمال واضح للحوار،   على رأسه السلطة القضائية والتعدى عليها والعصف بها يوما بعد آخر،   متسائلاً: إلى متى سيظل هذا؟".

وقال عبد المجيد: إن المأزق الاقتصادى الحالى للدولة لابد وأن يدرج فى   الحوار، فإذا كان لا يعرف كيف يدير الأمور الاقتصادية، فمن الممكن أن نقدم   له النصيحة، ومن الممكن أن نتشاور، مضيفًا أن الإعلان عن تعديلات وزارية  فى  حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل فـ"هذه حكومته وهذا أمر يخصه".

وقال الدكتور عبد الله المغازى المتحدث باسم حزب الوفد، إن خطاب الرئيس   مرسى لم يأت بجديد، وكنا نأمل أن يشرح لنا رؤيته الاقتصادية، مشيرا إلى أن   المواطن المصرى لم يعد يهتم بخطابات "مرسى" فهو يعلم أنها لن تأتى بجديد. 

وأضاف "المغازى"، أن الخطاب جاء مخيبا للآمال، وليس به أى رؤية للمستقبل،   ولا للمشاكل التى يعانى منها الشعب المصرى، متسائلا: ما الجديد مثلا فى   دعوة القوى الوطنية للحوار وهى أعلنت مرارا وتكرارا أنها لن تتحاور إلا إذا   كان هناك جدول أعمال واضح للحوار، وأن تعلم مسبقا من هم أطرافه؟.

ولفت "المغازى" إلى أن الرئيس مرسى تجاهل ثلاث قضايا رئيسية فى حواره،   الأولى هى مشكلته مع القوى السياسية، والثانية أزمة السلطة القضائية التى   تتصاعد يوما بعد الآخر، بعد أن أعلن النائب العام طلعت عبد الله إبراهيم   رفضه للاستقالة، أما القضية الثالثة فتتمثل فى المشكلة الاقتصادية التى   تعانى منها مصر، والخوف من تفاقمها وانهيار الدولة، مؤكدا على أن عناد   "مرسى" جاء مخيبا للآمال كالعادة فى خطاباته. 

وقال الدكتور أيمن أبو العلا عضو الهيئة العليا للحزب المصرى الديمقراطى:   إن خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى بالأمس، لم يكن لكل المصريين، فقد هنأ نفسه   وجماعته بالدستور الجديد، وأشار إلى أنه يعبر عن روح ثورة 25 يناير، بالرغم   من أن الدستور لم يراع الحقوق والحريات، وفيه سلطات لا زالت مطلقة لرئيس   الجمهورية.

وانتقد "أبو العلا" حديث "مرسى" عن تعديلات وزارية، وبقاء حكومة قنديل حتى   انتخابات البرلمان قائلا: إننا نعيد نفس تجربة المرحلة الانتقالية، ومن   الواضح أنها لن تنتهى بهذا الشكل، فكيف لحكومة أن تعمل وهى تعلم أن مصيرها   سينتهى خلال شهرين؟، مشددا على أن الرئيس كان عليه أن يبادر بتغيير   الحكومة، وتشكيل حكومة طوارىء لانتشال مصر من الأزمة الحالية. 

وأكد "أبو العلا" أن جبهة الإنقاذ ستخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة   بقائمة موحدة، وستنافس بكل قوة لحصد أكبر عدد من المقاعد، مشيرا إلى أن   جماعة الإخوان لن تستطيع أن تصل إلى نفس المقاعد التى حازت عليها خلال   الدورة الماضية، بعد تراجع شعبيتها خلال الآونة الأخيرة.  
 
​


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

أعربت  الإعلامية جيهان منصور عن استيائها من الفتاوى التي تحرم تهنئة الأقباط  بأعيادهم، وقالت عبر حسابها على موقع «تويتر»: "إذا كان لديك زوجة قبطية،  هل حرام أن تهنئها في عيدها، لكن حلال تتزوجها وتنجب منها أطفال". كانت  فتوى من الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، قضت بتحريم تهنئة الأقباط  بأعيادهم، مما أثار استياء الكثيرين.


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

أفادت  أنباء أن 10 وزراء سيخرجون خلال التشكيل الوزاري الجديد، والذي كان  الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، قد أعلن عنه أمس الأربعاء في خطابه،  وأنه سيتم بالتشاور بينه وبين رئيس الوزراء هشام قنديل.

الوزراء  المتوقع خروجهم من التشكيل الجديد هم: المستشار أحمد مكي وزير العدل،  ومحمد أبوزيد وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، وأسامة صالح وزير الاستثمار،  ومحمود سعد بلبع وزير الكهرباء، وصلاح عبد المؤمن وزير الزراعة، وهاني  محمود وزير الاتصالات، ومصطفى مسعد وزير التعليم العالي، وحاتم صالح وزير  الصناعة والتجارة الخارجية، ومحمد محسوب وزير الشئون القانونية والمجالس  النيابية الذي أعلن استقالته قبل قليل.

وذكرت  مصادر أن وزير الإعلام صلاح عبد المقصود سيخرج أيضا من التشكيل الوزاري  الجديد، بعد الموافقة على الدستور الجديد والذي نص على وجود هيئة للإعلام  الوطني بديلة لوزارة الإعلام.


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

انفراد وزير الداخلية يرفض اوامر مرسي بالقبض على حمدين والبرادعى 
[*]2012-12-27 16:16:18​ 
[*]\ 
[*]احتدم الأمر بين الجبهتين.. وصل إلى طريق مسدود.. أدرك   وزير الداخلية أخيرا "اللواء أحمد جمال" ما لم يدركه غيره من الوزراء   السابقين الذين تولوا الداخلية سواء قبل الثورة أو بعدها، رغم أنه كاد أن   ينجرف ويكرر نفس أخطاء سابقيه، أدرك "أحمد جمال" أن النظام لن ينفعه إذا   انحاز له على حساب الحق، على حساب الشعب.. على حساب أرواح المصريين   وأجسادهم.   فى اجتماع ضم وزير الداخلية ومساعديه مساء الاثنين الماضى..   قال الوزير إن الرئاسة طلبت منه أن يقبض على أطراف المؤامرة "حمدين صباحى   والدكتور محمد البرادعى وعمرو موسى" بتهمة التخطيط لخطف الرئيس محمد مرسى،   وكذلك القبض على بعض النشطاء المعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير والاتحادية ومنهم   الناشطة "نوارة نجم"، لكنه رفض ذلك لأنه وقتها ستكون الداخلية رضخت  لرغبات  الرئيس مرسى.. وهذا سوف يترتب عليه تحركات انتقامية من النشطاء  السياسيين  والمواطنين الذين لاينتمون إلى الإخوان المسلمين والتيارات  الإسلامية بشكل  عام.. وستنهار الداخلية بعدها وسيزج بنا فى السجون.   أحد  مساعدى الوزير  كانت لديه خطة عرضها فى الاجتماع وهى إرضاء الطرفين على حد  قوله، بأن يتم  القبض بالفعل على بعض من تريدهم الرئاسة وليس كلهم وبعدها  بأيام يتم  الإفراج عنهم، حتى لايغضب مرسى من الوزير، وفى نفس الوقت عند  الإفراج عنهم  تكون الداخلية انحازت للشعب، ولكن الوزير الذى يعى تماما  خطورة ذلك رفض هذا  المقترح وقال إن الداخلية الآن عليها أن تحافظ على  تماسكها أمام الجميع  بمن فيهم مرسى والإخوان المسلمون، وإذا فعلنا ذلك  سيظهر أن الوزارة تتخبط  هى الأخرى والإفراج عنهم لن يرضى الرئاسة أيضا..  والحل الوحيد هو رفض القبض  عليهم، إلا إذا كانت هناك أدلة وأمر من النيابة  العامة بالقبض عليهم، وهنا  فإن الداخلية ولأنها جهة تنفيذية عليها تنفيذ  الأمر ووقتها لن يكون الغضب  موجها للداخلية.. وإنما للجهة التى أصدرت  أوامر القبض عليهم، وفى نفس الوقت  فإن المسئولين بالوزارة يريدون مسك  العصا من المنتصف وأن أهم شىء عندهم هو  الحفاظ على عدم اقتحام أى جهة  أمنية والحفاظ على مظهر الداخلية.   قالت  لنا قيادة أمنية إن القبض على  "حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل" فى غاية السهولة وإن  الداخلية ترصد تحركاته كلها..  ولكن انطلاقا من نفس المبدأ فإنها لن تقبض  عليه إلا إذا أمرت النيابة  العامة بذلك، وأن الوزير يعلم تماما أن  أبوإسماعيل يحركه "محمد بديع"  المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأنه  يأخذ تكليفات منه هو شخصيا  وأن الأمن الوطنى يرصد ذلك منذ عدة شهور.   وفى  تقرير لجهاز الأمن الوطنى  جاء فيه أن "حازم أبو إسماعيل" قابل المرشد العام  الشهر الماضى وظل مجتمعا  معه لمدة ساعتين ونصف، وأن "أبو إسماعيل" حسب  تقرير الأمن الوطنى خرج بعد  هذا الاجتماع وهو مستمد قوة وجرأة بشكل كبير من  المرشد، ونقل ذلك لجميع  أتباعه.   وقال مصدر آخر فى الأمن الوطنى أن يوم  إعلان جماعة أبو إسماعيل  اقتحام قسم الدقى كان "أبوإسماعيل" يتحرك بمسيرة  يتوجه بها للقسم.. وصلته  رسالة من الأمن ومن الإخوان المسلمين أيضا، بأن  الداخلية ستلقى القبض عليه  بأمر اعتقال.. وأن الوزير سيفعل ذلك بنفسه حتى  لا يتحمل أحد غيره نتائج  ذلك وهو ما جعل أبوإسماعيل يتراجع فور علمه بأن  الداخلية ستعتقله، وهو  مايدل على أن الشرطة تستطيع إخماد ما يحدث من  انتهاكات واعتداءات.. ولكنها  لاتريد التحرك فى هذا الاتجاه لتمسكها بالموقف  المحايد الذى تتبعه.   فى  نفس الوقت فإن موقف الداخلية يتحفظ عليه  الجميع.. لأن الوطن فى وقت يصعب  فيه الوقوف على الحياد من الداخلية، وعلى  الداخلية بالفعل أن تنحاز  انحيازًا كاملا للشعب ولن يفيدها أن تمسك بالعصا  من المنتصف طوال الوقت،  فإن النظام يريد منها التبعية التامة، والشعب يريد  منها أن تقدم له ما  يجعله يعفو ويتناسى ما سبق، فعلى حد قول أحد القيادات  المهمة فى الوزارة  "أن النظام يريد داخلية حبيب العادلي" وهو الوقت الذى من  الصعوبة أن تستمر  فيه الوزارة على الحياد، فإن قوات الشرطة معتادة بالفعل  على المواجهات  التى يكون فيها تبادل إطلاق الرصاص سيد الموقف مثل مواجهات  تجار  المخدرات.. فكيف تعجز عن مواجهة أولاد أبو إسماعيل عند اقتحام حزب  الوفد.    كانت الداخلية قد طلبت من قبل تزويدها بأسلحة متطورة حتى تستطيع  مواجهة  العناصر الإرهابية فى سيناء بعد الهجوم الأخير على الكمين.. فهى  ليست  المرة الأولى التى تطلب فيها ذلك، ولكنه ليس مبررا لعدم قدرتها على  مواجهة  أولاد أبو إسماعيل ليلة اقتحام حزب الوفد.. فهى نفس الداخلية التى  تواجه  متظاهرى التحرير عندما يريدون التقدم نحو أى من المنشآت هناك مثل  مجلس  الوزراء ومجلس الشورى، وتمنعهم عن ذلك بالغاز المسيل وطلقات الخرطوش   والجدران العازلة.   فى تقرير آخر للأمن الوطنى جاء فيه أن هناك مساعى   وتحركات من جانب بعض السلفيين يريدون فيها فتح حوار مع الليبراليين وجبهة   الإنقاذ وأنهم يتراجعون عن موقفهم الداعم للإخوان ولكن ببطء، وفى نفس الوقت   يخشون رد فعل الاخوان إذا حدث واتحد السلفيون مع جبهة الإنقاذ.. ورغم ذلك   فإن هناك محاولات واتصالات تمت خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين وعقب موقعة   الاتحادية بين بعض القيادات السلفية وبعض الليبراليين والمدنيين وأن   الجماعات السلفية تواجه انقساما بالفعل.. لأن منهم من يؤمن بأن الإخوان   يستخدمونهم وسوف يتخلصون منهم بعد ذلك، وعليهم من الآن أن ينفصلوا عنهم   وعمل شراكة مع غيرهم، ومنهم من يخشى رد فعل الإخوان ولا يريدون التحرك ضدهم   اتقاء لشرهم، إلا إذا بدأ الإخوان العمل ضد السلفيين بشكل واضح رغم أنهم   أيضا لا يثقون فيهم. ويقول ضباط الأمن الوطنى إن السلفيين يوفون دائما   بعهودهم وإذا حدث وعاهدوا القوى المدنية على شىء فلن يخذلوهم وأنه قد يكون   هناك مفاجآت الأيام المقبلة بسبب تحركات السلفيين تجاه القوى المدنية.


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

قال  صفوت حجازى، عضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والاصلاح، إن فتوى عدم جواز تهنئة  غير المسلمين فى أعيادهم ليست حديثة ولكنها صادرة منذ أكثر من عام تقريبا  والإعلام هو من أثرها الان.

أوضح  حجازى ان هناك فتوى تقول أن من الممكن تهنئة غير المسلمين بأعيادهم وفتوى  أخرى تنص على عدم جواز تهنئة غير المسلمين بأعيادهم، فليس هناك أى فتوى  ملزمة للأفراد.

وقام حجازى بتوجيه التهنئة لجميع المصريين على الهواء بحلول العام الجديد، مؤكدا أن المسلمين والأقباط شركاء فى الوطن.


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدكتور محمد محسوب استقال نتيجة عدم تكليفه بتشكيل الحكومة المقبلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يرفض طلب النيابة باستدعاء خيرت الشاطر لاستجوابه عن الحارس الخاص به الذي اتضح للنيابة العام انه عضو في خلية ارهابية تابعه لحركة حماس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*فقدت الشبكة القومية للكهرباء ما يقرب من 2800 ميجاوات من قدرتها التى تصل الى 26 الف ميجاوات نتيجة نقص الغاز المورد للمحطات مما أدى إلى انقطاع التيار الكهربائى فى بعض مناطق القاهرة الكبرى بجانب 5 محافظات هى المنوفية والدقهلية والوادى الجديد وشمال وجنوب سيناء*


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فقدت الشبكة القومية للكهرباء ما يقرب من 2800 ميجاوات من قدرتها التى تصل الى 26 الف ميجاوات نتيجة نقص الغاز المورد للمحطات مما أدى إلى انقطاع التيار الكهربائى فى بعض مناطق القاهرة الكبرى بجانب 5 محافظات هى المنوفية والدقهلية والوادى الجديد وشمال وجنوب سيناء*


بيتنا كان من ضمنهم
امبارح ساعه والنهاردة ساعه


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بيتنا كان من ضمنهم
> امبارح ساعه والنهاردة ساعه



*وبيتنا كمان .... حوالى ساعة وجه الساعة اربعه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدء انتشار قوات الأمن بشكل مكثف عند مستشفى المعادي العسكري استعداداً لاستقبال السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك الذي سيتلقى العلاج هناك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتصموا التحرير يقولون أنهم مستمرون بالميدان حتى إسقاط الدستور، وقالوا أنهم لن يسمحوا للإخوان بالدخول *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت ناديه هنرى، مرشحة الكنيسة الإنجيلية للتعيين بمجلس الشورى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنها قبيل تقديم الاعتذار عن التعيين فى مجلس الشورى، تحدثت إلى الدكتور صفوت البياضى رئيس الكنيسة الإنجيلية، لسؤاله هل تقدم الاعتذار له شخصيا أم لمجلس الشورى، فقال لها إنها مرشحة الكنيسة ولكن قبولها أو عدم قبولها للمنصب أمر يرجع لها بشكل شخصى وتقديم الاعتذار لمجلس الشورى.

وأضافت هنرى، أنها أرسلت نص اعتذارها إلى الدكتور أحمد فهمى رئيس مجلس الشورى.
 ونص خطاب الاعتذار كان كالآتى: 

"السيد الدكتور أحمد فهمى، رئيس مجلس الشورى
 تحية طيبة وبعد..

لقد تشرفت ووافقت على عضوية مجلس الشورى بالتعيين فى إطار صيغة توافقية
 أكدت أن الثلث المعين سيكون من القوى المدنية بالكامل، الأمر الذى يحقق التوازن
 المطلوب فى عضوية المجلس، وبما أن هذا لم يتحقق، لذا أرجو تقبل اعتذارى عن عدم قبول التعيين فى مجلسكم الموقر، وفقكم الله فى العمل لصالح بلدنا الحبيب مصر.
وتفضلوا بقبول فائق التحية والاحترام".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بدء انتشار قوات الأمن بشكل مكثف عند مستشفى المعادي العسكري استعداداً لاستقبال السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك الذي سيتلقى العلاج هناك*



*ربنا يتمم شفاه ويحافظ عليه ويبعد عنه كل ارهابى من جماعة الاخوان المجرمين ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*حملة "صباحى": المتهم الثانى فى قضية "الزند" لم يكن عضواً فى الحملة

أكد المكتب الإعلامى لحمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى المصرى، والمرشح الرئاسى السابق، على عدم صحة ما أثير حول عضوية أحد المتهمين فى الاعتداء على رئيس نادى القضاة المستشار أحمد الزند، فى حملة حمدين صباحى للرئاسة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يحيل بلاغات ضد البرادعى وموسى وصباحى إلى قاضى التحقيق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس يدعو "محسوب" للتشاور معه حول استقالته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*إخلاء سبيل المتهمين بإطلاق النار على معتصمي التحرير بكفالة 500 جنيه
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*الشيخ حازم صلاح متحدثًا عن الداخلية: دول ما تربوش كفاية.. دول حثالة.. أنا اللي ما قولتوش قبل كده هقوله دلوقت.. أنا لسه قايل لأحمد جمال في مكتبه انت متواطئ انت وبتاع الأمن الوطني.. ده خائن هو واللي معاه
وتابع قائلًا لأحد أتباعه: نزلي يابني على كل الصفحات.. أنا عايز الناس كلها من مصر تيجي هنا دلوقت.. مصر كلها تيجي هنا دلوقتي.



[YOUTUBE]9U3VmjpShYM[/YOUTUBE]​
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*رغم الحالة المتردية للأقتصاد المصرى, مرسي يأمر بشراء برامج من مايكروسفوت بربع مليار جنية .

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*أول رسالة أسبوعيّة له عقب تمرير الدستور، قال المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد بديع، إن الواجب على الأمة "نسيان خلافاتها والتصالح فيما بينها"، واتهم "أيادٍ داخلية وخارجية"، لم يسمّها، بالتورط فيما وقع من أحداث مؤسفة مؤخراً، مطالباً "من يعملون لتقدم الأمة ألا يلتفتوا للضجيج الإعلامي الكاذب"، معتبراً أن نسبة الموافقة على مشروع الدستور، "فاقت جميع استفتاءات دساتير العالم".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحمد مكي في تصريحات اليوم للاهرام: نعم .. عينت كل اولادي في القضاء حتي يعينوني علي تطهيره ويعينوني علي مقاومة مشروع التوريث :yahoo:*


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أحمد مكي في تصريحات اليوم للاهرام: نعم .. عينت كل اولادي في القضاء حتي يعينوني علي تطهيره ويعينوني علي مقاومة مشروع التوريث :yahoo:*


اصله تعيينهم ده مش فساد ده جبنة بقوطة 
lol


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*
* أكد  الناشط السياسي جورج إسحاق أن استقالة محسوب وزير  الشئون القانونية  والنيابية هي محاولة متأخرة منه لتنظيف سمعته التى تلوثت  بدستور مشوه.
 وأضاف "إسحاق" فى تصريحاته لـ "البديل" أن الاستقالة إن  دلت  على شيء فهى تدل على الأزمة الفعلية بمؤسسة الرئاسة، مشيرا إلى إن  محمود  مكى، نائب الرئيس، قد فتح باب الاستقالات، مؤكدًا أن محسوبًا لن  يكون  الأخير.​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

علم "صدى البلد" من مصادر مطلعة بأن السبب الرئيسي وراء استقالة الدكتور محمد محسوب وزير الشئون القانونية، هو عدم تكليفه بتشكيل الحكومة المقبلة، وليس ملف الأموال المنهوبة كما قال في نص استقالته.

وأضافت المصادر لـ "صدى البلد" أن محسوب كان قد تم وعده بتشكيل الحكومة المقبلة وقدم استقالته اليوم عقبخطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي أمس وأكد خلاله أنه يجري مشاورات مع رئيس الحكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل لإجراء تعديل وزاري.

يذكر أن الدكتور محسوب عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الوسط، كما أن نص استقالته نشره عصام سلطان، نائب رئيسحزب الوسط.

وأصدر حزب الوسط أمس بيانا أكد فيه أن خبر قنديل بتشكيل الحكومة القادمة "صدمة كبيرة"، حيث أن تكليف قنديل كان محل إعتراض من حزب الوسط من اليوم الأول لكونه شخصا غير مسيسا، ولا يصلح لادارة هذه المرحلة.

وأضاف بيان الحزب أن الأيام أثبتت الأيام صدق توقع الوسط حيث فشل الدكتور قنديل وحكومته فشلا ذريعا في حل أي مشكلة سياسية أو اقتصادية أو خدمية، بل غاب رئيس الحكومة نفسه عن الأحداث الخطيرة التي مرت بها مصر طوال الفترة الماضية وكان متفرجا على أحداث خطيرة هزت مصر كلها.


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*التكفير والهجرة تدعو المواطنين بكفر الشيخ للصلاة بالقوة.. والأهالي يعتدون بالضرب على أحد أعضائها*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التكفير والهجرة تدعو المواطنين بكفر الشيخ للصلاة بالقوة.. والأهالي يعتدون بالضرب على أحد أعضائها*


*ربٌ يُساقُ إليه العِباد بالعصا*​*حتى يذوقوا عُسيلات حورهِ*​*أهموا عن جنتك قد أعرضوا*​*أم قوم بالنفاق أردتهم سُجدا ؟!*​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد فضيحة شبكة رصد الاخوانية !!!! 			 			          		







كتبت شبكة رصد على موقعها شاهين يهنيء البابا باعياد القيامة وطبعا نحن في اعياد الميلاد
والسؤال هنا هل هذا خطأ مقصود ام لا  
 
​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شواطئ الجهاديين.. سياحة بما لا يخالف شرع الله












12/27/2012 - 23:58


«لا  نحرم ما أحلّ الله».. بهذه الكلمات بدأ أبوإسلام  المصرى حديثه معنا،  تعليقاً على الصور التى التقطت لبعض أعضاء السلفية  الجهادية، وعلى رأسهم  الشيخ السيد أبوخضرة، زعيم الجهاديين فى الإسكندرية،  أثناء إقامتهم لمعسكر  ترفيهى على شواطئ جزيرة «نيلسون» فى أبوقير. وتساءل  المصرى: «ألم يكن النبى  (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يخصص وقتاً للهو الحلال فى  ظل خوضه للجهاد ضد  «الكفار»؟ ألم يسابق السيدة عائشة بالخيل فتسبقه مرة  ويسبقها مرة، ثم  يضاحكها؟». 
 وأضاف أبوإسلام «فى رحلاتنا نسبّح الله ونذكره، فيزيد حبنا  فى الله،  ونؤذّن فنقيم الصلاة، ونجتهد حتى لا ننسى الله حتى ونحن نلهو  ونلعب»، وتابع  «اجتهدنا لنجد شاطئاً خالياً من مظاهر العرى والفجور، التى  تغضب الله عز  وجل»، مطالباً بأن تكون هناك شواطئ تخضع للضوابط الشرعية. 
 وقال الشيخ الجهادى «نحلم بأن نرى مظاهر الإسلام وشريعته  فى كل مكان فى  مصر، وسنجاهد حتى نطهر مصر المسلمة من دنس السياحة العاهرة،  التى لا تراعى  طبيعة هذا المجتمع المسلم، الذى يحلم بأن يحكم بشرع الله».  وطالب أبوإسلام  بأن تخصص فى مصر شواطئ إسلامية، لأن من حق المتدينين أن  يروّحوا عن أنفسهم  دون أن يرتكبوا ذنوباً، وأن يتعرضوا لفتنة النساء أو  فتنة الرجال. وأضاف:  «تسبب الجاهلون والجاحدون لدين الله فى تشويه صورتنا،  ويصوروننا كذئاب لا  همّ لها إلا القتل والتكفير، وللأسف صدّقت أغلبية  مجتمعنا هذا الانطباع  الكاذب».​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الدكتور يحي الجمل الفقيه الدستوري​أعرب الدكتور يحي الجمل الفقيه الدستوري، عن قلقه على أمن سيناء وعلى أمن كل مواطن مصري في الفترة الراهنة.​
وقال الجمل، في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "القاهرة اليوم" على "أوربت"، "لم أر مواطنا في مصر إلا ويعاني حالة اكتئاب".
وعن أهم القرارات  الجيدة في عام  2012، أضاف الجمل "أهم حدث هي الانتخابات الرئاسية، لكن لا  يوجد قرار  جيد، خطابات مرسي أحيانا يكون بها الطيبة وسماحة الإسلام الحنيف،  لكن اسمع  كلامك أصدقك أشوف أمورك أستعجب".
وناشد الجمل،  رئيس الجمهورية  بأن "يكون رئيسا لكل المصريين وليس رئيسا للإخوان المسلمين  فقط"، مؤكدا أن  الجماعة "أصبحت عبئا على الرئيس".
واختتم الجمل  مهاتفته قائلا  "أرجوا من الله ألا يكون عام 2013 عاما للحل وليس للاحتقان  كسابقه، وأن  يكون عاما للانفراجة، وادعو الشعب للتوجه للقوى المدنية  لاختيار أعضاء  البرلمان الجديد".


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*









*


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
  	رد محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، الخميس، على الفتوى التى  أصدرت  بشأن تحريم تهنئة الأقباط فى أعيادهم، برسالة وجهها الى جماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين والسلفيين وحركة "حازمون" قائلاً فيها: " بحب المسيحين "

  	وأضاف "أبو حامد"، فى تغريدو له عبر حسابه الشخصى بموقع التدوينات  القصيرة  "تويتر": "إلى الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين وحازمون، بقول لكم بحب   المسيحيين والله بحب المسيحيين، والمصحف بحب المسيحيين، محمد أبو حامد  بيحب  المسيحيين".

  	وكانت الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح  أصدرت فتوى، الأربعاء، بعدم جواز   تهنئة المسيحيين بأعياد الميلاد، فيما رد مفتي الجمهورية بأن تهنئة   المسيحيين بأعيادهم تنشر التآخي والوحدة بين أبناء الوطن.*


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*تواجد عدد كبير من الأقباط بميدان التحرير بصحبة القمص روفائيل يوحنا، راعي كنيسة العذراء بالمنيا، وذلك عقب خروجهم من كنيسة قصر الدوبارة.*

* ودارت حلقات نقاشية بين الأقباط والمعتصمين تحدثوا فيها عن روح التوحد والتسامح بين المصريين ونبذ أعمالالعنف الممنهج للفرقة بين المصريين.*

* كما تحدثوا عن خطورة تولى خيرت الشاطر رئاسة الوزراء وتخوفهم من تواجد الإخوان المسلمين في الحكم أكثر من ذلك، كما انتقدوا فتوى تحريم الأقباط بأعياد الميلاد.*

* وقال القمص روفائيل: "إن كان مينا وحد القطرين فمرسي جاء ليفرقهما".*​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر برهامى : سنطبق الحدود على



 الاغنياء وليس الجوعى .. ولو تجاوز النصارى فى رفض الشرعية سنقاطعهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس الباكستانى:
 الدستور سيكون بسياسة الوفاق الوطنى .. ولن نسمح بتكرار النموذج المصرى فى بلادنا.......!!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضبط أكبر قاعدة صواريخ مضادة للطائرات فى الاسماعيلية
*

[YOUTUBE]gUDPdd-xyMA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اقالة   وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالاسكندرية د٠ محسن عبدالعزيز من منصبه  بسبب  رفضه طلبات واسطه للاخوان المسلمين٠ هذه فضيحة في وجه النظام


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاصم عبد الماجد قيادي الجماعة الاسلامية: هنحرق بطاطبن الخير اذا حد وزعها في الصعيد!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ملثمون يهاجمون محطه كهرباء بسيناء وسرقه كابلات تقدر ثمنها بـ 900 الف جنيه مصرى


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

هدد عاصم عبد  الماجد، القيادي بالجامعة الاسلامية، بحرق "المليون بطانية"  وهي الحملة  التي يقودها الإعلامي عمرو أديب، لجمع مليون بطانية لفقراء  الصعيد، مؤكدا  أن الحملة تهدف لتدخل دولة الإمارات في شئون مصر.​  	ووصف عبد الماجد الإمارات بمركز التآمر كما وصف هدف الحملة بالخبيث،  مضيفا  عبر مداخلة هاتفية له علي قناة "الحافظ" أن قري الصعيد الفقيرة ليست  بحاجة  الي عطف من دولة الإمارات ودعمها للحملة بـ 2مليون دولار، وأن  الأولي أن  تقوم بتأديب قائد شرطتها ضاحي خلفان الذي تجرأ علي الرئيس مرسي  أكثر من  مرة.
	وأكد عبد الماجد أنه كان يتمني أن تتدخل مؤسسة الرئاسة بحل أزمات الصعيد،   وأوضح أن بعضا من مستشاري الرئيس مرسي يهدفون إلي الوقيعة بين مؤيدي   ومعارضي الرئيس مرسي.


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

وثيقة لمكتب الإرشاد تكشف عن خطط للسيطرة على وزارة الخارجية 




 



​ ​ 
   		 		   			 								الاسكندرية – أميرة عوض 			 	   		 الجمعة , 28 ديسمبر 2012 22:45 		 
 	حصلت الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر على صورة   من وثيقة من مصدر خاص عن  منسوبة لمكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، تكشف   عن جلسة عقدت في 7 ديسمبر  الماضي وتحوي بنودا في غاية الخطورة.
 	البند الأول المطلوب مناقشته وإقراره بصفة عاجلة:

  	أولاً مناقشة المشروعات الاستراتيجية الكبرى   المقدمة من دولة قطر الشقيقة  والبدء فورًا لوضع خطط العمل المناسبة ورصد   الأموال اللازمة للترويج  الإعلامي لها محليًا ودوليًا لتهيئة الرأي العام   للقبول بها .
 	ثانياً مناقشة خطط العمل الخاصة بحشد الشارع السياسي والإسلامي للتوافق حول الدستور
 	ثالثاً ضرورة البحث وإيجاد السبل ووضع الخطط المناسبة   لتهميش دور السلفيين  وعرقلة المد الواضح لهم في الشارع الإسلامي نظراً لما   يشكلونه من خطورة قد  تزداد حدتها في المستقبل القريب ويصعب معها الحلول.
 	رابعاً دراسة ووضع الخطط اللازمة لمواجهة مواقع التواصل   الإجتماعي فيس بوك  وتويتر نظراً لما تشكله من خطورة بالغة والبحث عن سبل   لحجب هذه المواقع  بصفة مؤقتة حتى استقرار الأوضاع في البلاد.
 	خامساً مناقشة فكرة توسيع اللجان الإلكترونية بعد أن أتت   بثمارها الجيدة  ونجحت نجاحاً مبهراً والعمل على رصد المزيد من الأموال   لتعظيم دورها في هذه  المرحلة.
 	سادساً مناقشة تحويل كافة المهام السيادية لوزارة الخارجية إلي عهدة السيد الدكتور عصام حداد.
 	سابعاً مناقشة المقترح والخطة المقدمة من السيد الأستاذ   الدكتور محمود  غزلان الخاصة بتطهير جهاز الإعلام من فلول النظام السابق   والإطاحة تدريجياً  بجميع القنوات الفضائية الخاصة.
 	وجاء البند الثاني المشروعات المطرحة للمناقشة والدراسة :

  	أولاً مناقشة إلغاء بعض النشاطات السرية والعمل في العلن بعد أن تعاظم دور الجماعة وتفردت بالسلطة.
 	ثانياً مناقشة مقترح تحويل ملف التطوير ليبقى تحت مسئولية الأستاذ إبراهيم منير الأمين العام للتنظيم الدولي.
 	ثالثاً مناقشة مذكرة التساهم مع مجموعة سنتامين والخاصة بالشراكة بمشروع منجم السكري
 	رابعاً مناقشة تطوير جهاز الإعلام للجماعة ورصد كافة الأموال اللازمة لذلك.




​
​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

خيرت الشاطر          
         علمت «الوطن» أن المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد  العام لجماعة   الإخوان المسلمين، وقيادات بمكتب الإرشاد، التقوا مساء أمس  الأول، قيادات   بالدعوة السلفية، منهم الدكتور جلال المرة، أمين عام حزب  النور، لبحث   الاتحاد فى مواجهة جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى فى الانتخابات  المقبلة، والتشريعات   الجديدة التى سيناقشها مجلس الشورى، والتعديل الوزارى  المرتقب. 
وكشفت مصادر عن أن الاجتماع ناقش الأجندة التشريعية  للإسلاميين فى  مجلس  الشورى، وما ذهبت إليه جبهة الإنقاذ من تشكيل قائمة  انتخابية موحدة فى   انتخابات البرلمان المقبل، وخطورة ذلك على الأغلبية  البرلمانية التى تسعى   الجماعة للحصول عليها، والتنسيق السياسى مع المعسكر  الإسلامى فى مواجهة   الرافضين لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى. 
وقال الدكتور يونس مخيون، عضو مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية:  «إن  لقاءهم  بمكتب الإرشاد دورىٌّ، ويأتى استمراراً لحلقة التواصل بين  الجانبين  منذ  بداية الدعوة للاستفتاء على الدستور»، وأضاف: «اللقاء شمل  بحث التنسيق   بين الجماعة والدعوة لما بعد الدستور، والتعديل الوزارى،  والتنسيق فى   الانتخابات المقبلة، ومشاريع القوانين المقدمة لمجلس الشورى».  
وقال الدكتور حسام شندى، نائب مسئول المكتب الإدارى لإخوان  الجيزة:   «الجماعة تدرك جيدا أن السلفيين ليسوا مدرسة واحدة، وتحاول قدر  الإمكان   الوصول لكل نقاط الاتفاق مع التيار السلفى»، وأضاف: «كل التفاصيل  السياسية   توضع فوق الترابيزة أمام التيار السلفى لمناقشتها، قبل تنفيذها».  
وأشار إلى أن الجماعة تتناقش مع كل مدارس التيار السلفى  وتبحث  مطالبهم،  فى محاولة للوصول لاتفاق قدر الإمكان، وشدد على أن التيار  السلفى  له حجمه  الكبير فى الشارع ولا تستطيع الجماعة تجاهله بأى شكل من  الأشكال.


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

العشرات يقطعون الطريق الدولي بالعريش للإفراج عن متهم




 أحمد ابو دراع 

ذكر شهود عيان أن العشرات من البدو قاموا    بقطع طريق  «العريش – رفح»، مساء الجمعة، أمام متحف العريش، للمطالبة   بالإفراج عن شخص  مقبوض عليه لدى الشرطة.
وقام المحتجون بإشعال النيران في إطارات السيارات ومنعوا    السيارات العابرة من المرور به من الاتجاهين، مما أدى إلى تكدس مئات    السيارات في ظل عدم تدخل المسؤولين حتى الآن لإعادة فتح الطريق.


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد   الأنبا باخوميوس، مطران البحيرة وقائم مقام البابا السابق، على ضرورة   توحيد صفوف الشعب المصرى بجميع فئاته من أجل الخروج بمصر من أزمتها التى   تمر بها، مشدداً على أهمية دور الأحزاب السياسية فى تحقيق الاستقرار   والوحدة الوطنية بالبلاد.
 
 وأضاف   باخوميوس خلال استقباله وفدا من قيادات حزب التجمع بالبحيرة لتهنئته  بمرور  41 عاما على رسامته أسقفا للبحيرة، أن الكنيسة القبطية حريصة على  الحوار  مع كافة أطياف المجتمع لتوضيح موقفها من جميع القضايا الوطنية،  مشيرا إلى  أن موقفها بالانسحاب من اللجنة التأسيسية كان لصالح مصر، وليس  بغرض أهداف  فئوية للأقباط، وهو متعلق فى الأساس بالحريات العامة وحقوق  الإنسان وليس  فقط بسبب المادة الخاصة بتفسير الشريعة الإسلامية كما يدعى  البعض.
 
 من   جانبه، أعرب حمدى عبد العزيز، أمين حزب التجمع بالبحيرة عن تقدير القوى   السياسية للدور الذى يلعبه الأنبا باخوميوس فى ترسيخ قيم الوحدة الوطنية فى   مصر، مشيرا إلى نجاحه فى إدارة الكنيسة بعد وفاة البابا شنودة.*


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*اذا   كانت هناك عدة بلاغات تتهم صباحي والبرادعي بمحاولة قلب نظام الحكم ,   فهناك مئات البلاغات تتهم مرسي والشاطر ورموز الجماعة بقتل الثوار !
*


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

قال الكاتب والروائي علاء الأسواني إن  إهانة المعارضة  وإحالة الدكتور محمد  البرادعي والمرشح الرئاسي السابق  حمدين صباحي، للنائب  العام عار على  الرئيس محمد  مرسي، متسائلًا: "هل  سيحقق النائب العام مع  خيرت الشاطر لو  اتهمناه جدلا بالخيانة العظمى؟".
 	وأضاف الأسواني مساء اليوم عبر برنامج "آخر النهار" أن  الحوار مع الرئيس   مجرد احتفال دون قواعد أو قوة ملزمة وأنه يقول الشىء  ونقيضه ولا يفي  بوعوده  على الإطلاق، لافتا أن الرئيس الشرعي لا يحكم  بالدبابات.
	وعن جماعة الإخوان، أكد الأسواني أن مكتب الإرشاد هو مَن يحكم مصر وليس    الرئيس وقيادات الاخوان الحالية من أعضاء التنظيم الخاص، فضلاً  أن الاخوان    لم يناضلوا يومًا من أجل الديمقراطية، لكن من ،جل السلطة.
	ودعا جماعة الإخوان إلى الكشف عن مصادر تمويلها.


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

سادت  حالة من الهدوء التام خلال الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم  "الجمعة"  بميدان  التحرير، فيما واصل العشرات اعتصامهم لليوم الـ38 على  التوالي،  اعتراضا  على مشروع الدستور الجديد والمطالبة بإسقاطه وإسقاط  الحكومة، كما  قاموا  بتعليق لافتات في مداخل ومخارج الميدان مكتوبا عليها "  دستور باطل   واستفتاء باطل" و" الشعب عزل الرئيس" و" والشعب حل الجماعة".
 		كما تواجد عدد من  الأقباط بحضور القمص روفائيل، راعى كنيسة العذراء مريم   بالمنيا، أثناء  خروجهم من كنيسة قصر الدوبارة وتفقدهم ميدان التحرير  ودارات  حلقات نقاشية  بينهم وبين المعتصمين، أعلن خلالها القمص روفائيل  تضامنه مع  المعتصمين،  مؤكداً أن في هذه المرحلة الحرجة لابد من الوحدة  والتسامح  للعبور من  الأزمة الراهنة التي نعيش فيها الآن، وحذر روفائيل من  تولى خيرت  الشاطر  رئاسة الوزراء، مشدداً على انها في حالة حدوثها ستكون  كارثة،  مطالباً  الرئيس محمد مرسي، بأن يعمل لصالح جموع الشعب وليس لصالح  فصيل  بعينه .
 		وعلى الصعيد  الميداني، تم فتح جميع مداخل ومخارج الميدان ماعدا شارع   عبدالمنعم رياض  وإزالة الحواجز الحديدية والأسلاك الشائكة وانتظمت حركة   المرور في جميع  الاتجاهات، كما انتشر الباعة الجائلون منذ الصباح الباكر   لترويج بضاعتهم  وتلبية خدمة المعتصمين والوافدين على ميدان التحرير .


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد ماذا فعل مسيحى عندما كان يصلون ثلاثة من المسلمين تحت الامطار









​


----------



## بايبل333 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> شاهد ماذا فعل مسيحى عندما كان يصلون ثلاثة من المسلمين تحت الامطار
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله .؟
اومال لية لم يقبض على هولاء الذين كانوا يصلون .؟
مش هذه محاولة صلاة .؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت الناشطة السياسية جميلة إسماعيل، عضو مؤسس بحزب الدستور، عن مشاركة القوى الثورية والحركات السياسية فى إحياء الذكرى الثانية لضحايا كنيسة القديسين فى تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء الاثنين المقبل بالإسكندرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهد ميدان التحرير حالة من الذعر فجر اليوم السبت، إثر إطلاق عدد من المجهولين طلقات الخرطوش فى الهواء، مستغلين انقطاع التيار الكهربائى فى جميع أنحاء الميدان بالكامل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*أطلق مهاجمو ميدان التحرير، طلقات الخرطوش أمام قسم شرطة قصر النيل، صباح اليوم السبت، احتجاجاً على قيام قوات الأمن بإلقاء القبض على اثنين منهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يدفع بقواته ومصفحة لمطاردة مهاجمى التحرير

دفعت قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة بمحيط مجلس الوزراء بالعشرات من قواتها ومصفحة إلى بداية شارع قصر العينى من ناحية شارع سعد زغلول؛*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*منظمة حقوقية للمعاقين: الدستور الحالى لا يمثلنا ونرفضه

أعلنت حملة "مواطن حر" التى تأتى بالتنسيق بين حملة "كرامتنا" ومؤسسة صم مصر، وعدد من المعاقين من المشاركين فى الرقابة الشعبية على الاستفتاء رفضها الدستور المصرى الحالى وعملية الاستفتاء عليه، مطالبة بتمكين المعاقين من حقوقهم كمواطنين مصريين، وتمثيلهم بشكل جيد فى مواد الدستور،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد عدد كبير من معتصمى ميدان التحرير على عدم وجود أى دعوات لانطلاق مسيرات إلى مقر مجلس الشعب القريب من الميدان خلال إلقائها الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية خطابا فى مجلس الشورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*رسامون يحيون عيد ميلاد الشهيد "جيكا" بجرافيتى فى محمد محمود

بادر عدد من رسامى الثورة، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم السبت، برسم جرافيتى للشهيد جابر صلاح الشهير بـ"جيكا".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

البنك المركزي " يحرج " الرئيس مرسي في أقل من ساعتين من إنتهاء خطابه ويصدر بيان صحفي ننشر محتواه يؤكد فيه ان احتياطات مصر من النقد الأجنبي بلغت الحد الأدنى والحرج



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

تكثيف التواجد الأمني أمام الكنائس والاديرة بأسيوط


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

زعيم حزب النهضة يدعو لجلد مدونة تونسية


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*علق أحمد خيرى المتحدث باسم حزب "المصريين الأحرار" الرئيس مرسى خلال خطابه الآن لمجلس الشورى بأنه من الواضح أنه يتحدث عن الاقتصاد اليابانى والدستور الألمانى وأمام الكونجرس الأمريكى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتصمو "الاتحادية" يطردون مندسين اعتدوا بالضرب على صحفيين

اعتدى منذ قليل عدد من المندسين بين المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية عصر اليوم، السبت، على الإعلاميين والصحفيين أثناء أدائهم مهام عملهم فى تغطية أخبار الاعتصام. وهو ما دعا عددا من المعتصمين إلى الاشتباك معهم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*مفاجأة .. الإخوان والوسط يرشحان رئيس حكومة بديلا لــ"قنديل" من الخارج

 	فجر المهندس"طارق الملط" عضو مجلس الشورى عن حزب  الوسط مفاجأة عندما أكد  أن هناك مباحثات ولقاءات تجرى بين حزبه وحزب  الحرية والعدالة وأحزاب أخرى,  تم الإتفاق فيها على رئيس حكومة جديد  للبلاد, مشيرا إلى انه تم اختيار  شخصية مصرية اقتصادية من خارج مصر وسيتم  ترشيحها إلى الرئيس قريبا بديلا  للدكتور"هشام قنديل".
* * 	وأكد "الملط"في تصريحات خاصة لشبكة "رصد"   الإخبارية أن هناك شخصية مصرية ترأس منصب اقتصادي مرموق بإحدى الدول   الأجنبية, وسيكون لها دور كبير في البلاد, رافضا الكشف عنها لحين الاتفاق   عليها نهائيا وعرضها على الرئيس مرسي .
* * 	وأضاف "الملط" أن الشخصية التي تم الاتفاق عليها بعيدة  عن الدكتور "محمد  العريان" الذي كان مرشحا لتولي منصب رئاسة الحكومة بعد  تولي الرئيس مرسي  منصبه, والذي عينه أوباما مؤخراً رئيسًا لمجلس الرئيس  للتنمية العالمية.
* * 	وفي سياق متصل  أوضح "الملط" أن خطاب الرئيس مرسي اليوم  بالمجلس حماسي ولا  يتناسب مع حكومته الحالية التي يرأسها الدكتور "هشام  قنديل",مشيرا إلى أن  هذه الحكومة ضعيفة لا تستطيع إنقاذ البلاد ولابد من  تغييرها.
* *رصد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مفاجأة .. الإخوان والوسط يرشحان رئيس حكومة بديلا لــ"قنديل" من الخارج
> 
> فجر المهندس"طارق الملط" عضو مجلس الشورى عن حزب  الوسط مفاجأة عندما أكد  أن هناك مباحثات ولقاءات تجرى بين حزبه وحزب  الحرية والعدالة وأحزاب أخرى,  تم الإتفاق فيها على رئيس حكومة جديد  للبلاد, مشيرا إلى انه تم اختيار  شخصية مصرية اقتصادية من خارج مصر وسيتم  ترشيحها إلى الرئيس قريبا بديلا  للدكتور"هشام قنديل".
> * * 	وأكد "الملط"في تصريحات خاصة لشبكة "رصد"   الإخبارية أن هناك شخصية مصرية ترأس منصب اقتصادي مرموق بإحدى الدول   الأجنبية, وسيكون لها دور كبير في البلاد, رافضا الكشف عنها لحين الاتفاق   عليها نهائيا وعرضها على الرئيس مرسي .
> ...



*يبقى الدكتور محمد العريان .....لكنه رفض هذا المنصب من ايام لاشتراطه حرية اختيار وزراءه وهذا ما رفضه المرسى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال مصدر مطلع بمجلس الوزراء، إن الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، سيعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً، صباح غد الأحد، وربما يعلن فيه شكل التعديل الوزارى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمع العشرات من حركة شباب 6 أبريل وعدد من المعتصمين بميدان التحرير لإحياء ذكرى ميلاد جابر صلاح الشهير بـ"جيكا" الذى استشهد فى أحداث إحياء الذكرى الأولى لأحداث محمد محمود*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد السيد النجار : "بموجب الضرائب الجديدة يحصل المواطن المصري على الغاز بسعر أعلى مما يحصله عليه الإسرائيلي والأردني والإسباني"


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

تعليق اعجبنى عن اخطاء المرسى فى خطابه (التصنيف الائتماني يا ريس مش الانتمائي ! انت معملتش بروفه ولا ايه ؟ وايه الاستزراع الزراعي دا ؟! دا زي الاستسياح السياحي)


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> تعليق اعجبنى عن اخطاء المرسى فى خطابه (التصنيف الائتماني يا ريس مش الانتمائي ! انت معملتش بروفه ولا ايه ؟ وايه الاستزراع الزراعي دا ؟! دا زي الاستسياح السياحي)



*اييييييه ده بجد هو قال كده ؟؟ هههههههه
الله يكسفك يا مووورثى زى ما انت دايمااا كاسفنا قدام كل الدول المتحدثه باللغه العربيه  :11azy:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اييييييه ده بجد هو قال كده ؟؟ هههههههه
> الله يكسفك يا مووورثى زى ما انت دايمااا كاسفنا قدام كل الدول المتحدثه باللغه العربيه  :11azy:*



[YOUTUBE]GouQq7E3Y0Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

منع 26 من رموز النظام السابق من السفر والتحفظ على أموالهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت مصادر خاصة بمستشفى المعادي العسكري أن الرئيس السابق والمحكوم عليه بالسجن حسني مبارك قد دخل في غيبوبة شبه تامة منذ صباح اليوم السبت*


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى يصدر قراراً بعودة عدد من مستشارى الدستورية للعمل بـ"المفوضين"*

* 	أصدر الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية قرارا جمهوريا رقم 449 لسنة 2012 بشأن المحكمة الدستورية العليا جاء فيه:*
* 	بعد الاطلاع على الدستور، وعلى قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر   بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 المعدل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 48 لسنة 2011، وبناء   على ما عرضه رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا*

* 	تقرر يعود إلى العمل بهيئة المفوضين بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا فى الوظيفة المبينة قرين اسمه كل من :*
* 	السيد المستشار / رجب عبدالحكيم سليم .. رئيسا لهيئة المفوضين*
* 	السيد المستشارالدكتور / حمدان حسن فهمى .. رئيسا بهيئة المفوضين*
* 	السيد المستشار / محمود محمد على غنيم .. رئيسا بهيئة المفوضين*
* 	السيد المستشار / حاتم حمد عبدالله بجاتو .. رئيسا بهيئة المفوضين*
* 	وتحدد أقدميتهم فى وظائفهم على النحو التى كانت عليها قبل تعيينهم أعضاء بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا*

* 	ونصت المادة الثانية من القرار بنشر القرار فى الجريدة الرسمية، مزيلا بتاريخ 27 ديسمبر 2012.*


* 




*​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

وصف محمد أبو حامد،  عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي الذى  ألقاه بمجلس الشورى،  السبت، أنه استمرار لسياسة فرض الأمر الواقع وإطلاق  الشعارات والتحدث عن  إنجازات وهمية، وإنكار كامل لجميع الكوارث التي  يعانيها الشعب. 	 		وقال  أبو حامد في تغريده له عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «تويتر» إن  الرئيس  تعامل مع الأزمة الاقتصادية بسطحية، واستخدم شعارات دينية لا علاقة  لها  بوضع رؤية لحل الأزمة، ونحن مقدمون على كارثة اقتصادية. 	 		وأكد أبوحامد  أن دعوة مرسي القوى السياسية للحوار مع استمرار اتهام  المعارضين بقلب نظام  الحكم وعدم إجراء إصلاحات سياسية هو «استخفاف بعقول  المصريين». 	 		وأشار  أبو حامد إلى أن حديث الرئيس عن السياحة غير دقيق مستشهداً بمعدلات   الإشغال الحالية و التي لا تتعدى 10 % في ذروة الموسم السياحي، متسائلاً:   «من أين أتى مرسي بالأرقام و المعلومات التي ذكرها في الخطاب؟».​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الرئيس محمد مرسي  
  -القمص "صليب متى ساويرس": نطالب  بالحرية والعدالة!
  -القمص "سرجيوس سرجيوس": عايزين  مصر ترجع تاني لجمالها!
  -الدكتور "يوحنا قلتة": كل  الديكتاتوريات بدأت بخطابات وشعارات!
  -الدكتور "أندريه ذكي": مستريحٌ  لما جاءَ بخطاب الرئيس!


  تحقيق: محمد  زيان
  رحَّب رجال الدين المسيحي بخطاب الرئيس "محمد مرسي"،  واعتبروه النموذج الذي  يسعى الجميع لإقراره، لا أن يكون مجرد كلمات ألقيت  في مناسبة، مؤكدين أن على الجميع  الوحدة والتوحد، محذرين من مخاطر التقسيم  والانشقاقات ومن الوعود التي لا تترجم إلى  حقائق على أرض الواقع؛ لأن هذا  يضر بمؤسسة الرئاسة نفسها، خاصة أن الجميع يسعون  لتحقيق المباديء التي  قامت من أجلها ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير، وأكدوا جميعًا  أنه لا يُسعد  أي مواطن أن يحل الخراب والإفلاس بمصر.

  المساواة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  وفي معرض تعليقه على خطاب "مرسي"، قال القمص "صليب متى  ساويرس"، راعي كنيسة  مارجرجس الجيوشي بشبرا: " نأمل أن يتم تفعيل المساوة  بين المصريين حتى نجني ثمار  الثورة، وهو ما يجب أن نتعاون من أجل تحقيقه.  وأكد أنه يتفق مع دعوة الرئيس للعمل  والإنتاج؛ حتى لا تنحدر الدولة  المصرية إلى هوية الإفلاس! وقال جميعُنا يطالب  بـ"الحرية والعدالة"!


  الوحدة والحوار
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  أما القمص "سيرجيوس سيرجيوس"، وكيل بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذوكس، فيقول:

  "مَن لا يحب التصالح والوحدة، وأن نكون فكرًا واحدًا؟!  نرجو أن ترجع مصر  لطبيعتها الجميلة التي اعتاد الجميع عليها، فنحن نتمنى  كل الخير لمصر، وألا يحدث  فيها أي انهيار اقتصادي، ونتمنى أن يكون الجميع  على قلب رجل واحد"!

  جدية التطبيق
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  أما الدكتور "يوحنا قلتة"، نائب بطريرك الاقباط الكاثوليك،  فأشار إلى أن  الأمور التي ذكرها "مرسي" رائعة، وأن مصر تستحق هذه  المباديء السريعة"،  وأضاف:

  "لكن أن يُعلن "الريّس" رغبته في تحقيق هذا، فهذا يتوقف  على جدية الحكومة،  والنواب، لا بالنوايا، ونوَّه لضرورة أن يشعر الناس  بأنهم سواسية كما نادت الأديان  والأخلاق والحضارات، قائلاً إن كل  الديكتاتوريات بدأت بخطابات وشعارات!

  مستريح
  أما الدكتور "أندريه ذكي"، نائب رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية، فأشار إلى أن تصريحات  الرئيس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "مرسي" مهمة ودقيقة في هذه المرحلة من تاريخ مصر، موكدًا على أنه يدعوا   كل القوى المدنية لحوار حقيقي مع الدولة من أجل اقتصاد مصر وسلامتها،  واصفًا ما ورد  في خطاب الرئيس بأنه بنود مهمة في لحظة مهمة، وقد حان الوقت  لنطرح خلافاتنا جانبًا،  وقال إنه مستريحٌ لكل البنود التي وردت بخطاب  الرئيس!
​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 كشف   ممدوح  رمزى، عضو مجلس الشورى، لـ"اليوم السابع"، عن لقاء سيتم مساء   الثلاثاء  المقبل بين النواب الأقباط المعينين بمجلس الشورى مع رجل الأعمال   رامى لكح،  لتحديد مشروعات القوانين التى سيتقدمون بها لجلسة الشورى   الأربعاء المقبل.

  وأكد رمزى، أن على رأس تلك المشروعات، مشروع قانون دور العبادة الموحد،    ومشروع قانون انتخابات مجلسى الشعب والشورى، وتحديد آليات تشكيلهم وطريقة    الانتخابات، سواء بالقوائم الفردية أو النسبية، مضيفا أن جلسة الثلاثاء    المقبل ستكون للمناقشة للاتفاق على ما سيتم طرحه*


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

كشف  مصدر كنسى  مطلع لـ"اليوم  السابع"، أن الكنائس المصرية الثلاثة  الكاثوليكية  والإنجيلية  والأرثوذكسية سوف تجتمع عقب عيد الميلاد المجيد  يوم 7 يناير  المقبل، لوضع  تصورها النهائى للمواد الخلافية التى تعترض  عليها بالدستور.

 وأضاف المصدر، أن المذكرة التى قدمتها الكنائس لمؤسسة الرئاسة حول    اعتراضاتها على بعض مواد الدستور، هى تصور مبدئى للكنائس لم يتم الاتفاق    عليه بشكل نهائى، نظرا لضيق الوقت ومطالبة مؤسسة الرئاسة بتنقيح المواد    وتسليمها فى موعد محدد.

 وأكد المصدر، أنه عقب الاجتماع بين الكنائس سوف يصدر مشروع نهائى بالمواد، يضم كافة المواد وتعديلاتها والاقتراحات المطلوب إدراجها.​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

بابا الفاتيكان يدعو شباب المسيحيين إلى الوحدة
 			  		 			 				 					حيا البابا بنديكت السادس عشر، بابا الفاتيكان،  حوالي 40 ألف من الشباب المسيحيين المجتمعين في روما، السبت، ودعاهم إلى  الوحدة. 				 					وطالب البابا في صلاة جماعية بكاتدرائية القديس بطرس،  الشباب المسيحي بتشجيع الوحدة بين المسيحيين بالتوافق مع مجتمعاتهم. 				 	 				وأكد البابا على أن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ما تزال تبحث عن طرق للمصالحة  بين جميع المذاهب المسيحية. 				 					ووجه البابا تحية خاصة إلى أتباع  المذهب البروتستانتي والمذهب الأرثوذكسي بين الحضور. 				 					وشارك في  ملتقى الشباب المسيحي الذي يستمر ستة أيام بجمعية «تايزي»  بالعاصمة  الإيطالية، روما، عدة آلاف من الشباب الكاثوليكي والبروتستانتي. 				 					 ويصلي المجتمعون سويا تحت شعار «طريق الحج والثقة»، ويتبادلون النقاش حول  القضايا الاجتماعية والسياسية.​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

كشف مصدر مقرب من البابا تواضروس، ان بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة    المرقسية هدد الرئيس محمد مرسى باستقاله ممثلي الكنيسه القبطيه من  مجلس    الشورى، اذا لم يتم الاستجابه للتعديلات التي قدمها ممثلو الكنائس    للمستشار  محمود مكي نائب رئيس الجمهورية في جلسات الحوار الوطني.  وبحسب    المصدر، فقد تقدم البابا بمذكره لنائب الرئيس في 10 ورقات عبر فيها  عن    رفضه للشريعه الاسلاميه، حيث طالب بالغاء الماده المفسره للشريعه تماماً     بدعوي انها كارثيه وضد المواطنه. وكان الرئيس محمد مرسي قد اصدر قرارًا     السبت قبل الماضي بتعيين تسعين عضوًا بمجلس الشوري لاستكمال عضويته، من     بينهم 12 قبطيًا يشملون 8 اعضاء من مرشحي الكنائس المصريه الثلاث، وقد     تقدمت ناديه هنري، مرشحه الكنيسة الإنجيلية باستقالتها. وتقدمت الكنائس     الثلاثه بسته مطالب لتعديلاتها علي الدستور؛ ابرزها حذف الماده 219 والتي     تنص علي ان "مبادئ الشريعة الاسلامية تشمل ادلتها الكليه وقواعدها   الاصوليه   والفقهيه ومصادرها المعتبره في مذاهب السنه والجماعه".  كما   طالبت بحذف  العبارات التاليه من الماده "4" الخاصه بالازهر ".. ويتولي    نشر الدعوه  الاسلاميه، وعلوم الدين واللغه العربيه في مصر والعالم)، علي   ان  يتم  استبدلها بـ "ويتولي نشر وتطوير العلوم والمعارف الاسلاميه   والدفاع عن   وسطيه الاسلام وسماحته في مختلف بلاد العالم". وكذلك طالبت   بحذف النص "..   ويؤخذ راي هيئة كبار العلماء بالازهر الشريف في الشئون   المتعلقه بالشريعه   الاسلاميه"، وتعديلها الي ".. ويؤخذ راي هيئه كبار   العلماء بالازهر الشريف   في الشان الاسلامي".  وتضمنت مطالب الكنائس   ايضًا، حذف الفقره الثانيه من  الماده (81) والتي تنص  علي ".. وتمارس هذه   الحقوق والحريات بما لا يتعارض  مع الاحكام والمبادئ  الوارده في باب   الدوله والمجتمع بهذا الدستور". علاوه  علي  حذف الماده  (227) والتي تنص   علي كل منصب، يعين له الدستور او  القانون مده ولايه محدده،  غير قابله   للتجديد او قابله لمره واحده، يحتسب  بدء هذه الولايه من تاريخ  شغل   المنصب. وتنتهي هذه الولايه في كل الاحوال  متي بلغ صاحبها السن المقرره    قانونًا لتقاعد شاغلها.  الي جانب حذف الماده  230، والتي تنص علي " يتولي   مجلس الشوري القائم  بتشكيله الحالي سلطه  التشريع كامله حتي انعقاد مجلس   النواب الجديد، وتنتقل  اليه السلطه  التشريعيه كامله لحين انتخاب مجلس   الشوري الجديد وذلك خلال سته  اشهر من  تاريخ انعقاد مجلس النواب.  فضلا عن   الماده 233, التي تنص علي " يستمر  العمل بنظام الاداره المحليه  القائم   الي ان يتم تطبيق النظام المنصوص عليه  في الدستور بالتدريج خلال عشر    سنوات من تاريخ العمل به، وتعديل مواد  الصحافه بما يحذر العقوبات السالبه    للحريه علي جرائم النشر".  واخيراً  اضافه نص يحظر انشاء احزاب علي اساس   ديني . 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*كريمة الحفناوى: الطوفان قادم فى 25 يناير من أجل إسقاط حكم المرشد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*عصام العريان رئيسا للكتلة البرلمانية للإخوان بمجلس الشورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*العريان: الكتاتنى سيعرض على قنديل ترشيحات الإخوان للتعديلات الوزارية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*إصابة شخص بميدان التحرير أثناء مشاجرة بين الباعة الجائلين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*"شباب الثورة" يطالب بتعيين الشاطر وصباحى والبرادعى مساعدين للرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس تشريعية الشورى: نستعد لإصدار قوانين تنظيم الإضراب والتظاهر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*اجتماع وزيرى الداخلية والرياضة لمناقشة عودة الدورى العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأقباط المعينون بـ"الشورى" يتقدمون الأربعاء بمشروع دور العبادة الموحد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التحالف الشعبى": لم ننسحب من جبهة الانقاذ ومستمرون معها فى النضال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزيرا الداخلية والرياضة يتفقان على عودة الدورى أول فبراير المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*مايكل منير: الشعب لن يعترف بأى قوانين يصدرها "الشورى" تحد الحريات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*أشعل مجهولون النيران بالجدار الخرسانى المتواجد بشارع الشيخ ريحان والجدار المتواجد بشارع القصر العينى بالاستعانة بإطارات سيارات وبنزين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتصمو التحرير يفضون اعتصامهم بسبب انتشار البلطجية بالميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*أيمن نور: إعادة تكليف "قنديل" لرئاسة الوزراء لا يدعو للتفاؤل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم.."النيابة" تجتمع بنادى القضاة لبحث أزمة النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*جنح عابدين تنظر أولى جلسات الدعوى المطالبة بعزل رئيس الجمهورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل يعقد اليوم مؤتمرا صحفيا لعرض ملامح التشكيل الوزارى الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*العريان: اختيارى رئيسًا للكتلة البرلمانية للإخوان بالشورى تكليف ثقيل*


----------



## grges monir (30 ديسمبر 2012)

عجبنى تعليق عن خطاب مرسى
بيقولك مرسى كان بيتكلم عن الاقتصاد اليابانى امام الكونجرس الامريكى  للشعب المصرى هههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*استنفار أمنى بمترو "السادات" بعد تلقى تهديدات باقتحام المحطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الجهاد" يؤجل مليونية تطهير القضاء بعد عودة المحاكم للعمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس الوزراء يعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً بعد قليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*جيروزاليم بوست: مصر تسعى لإقامة علاقات وثيقة مع حزب الله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: لن نستطيع تحقيق توافق 100% ..وما يهمنا هو الحوار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: الوضع الاقتصادى صعب.. ولا حديث عن إفلاس مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتحدث باسم الجيش: حظر تملك الأراضى الحدودية لا علاقة له بالفلسطينيين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: الاضطرابات السياسية أدت لوقف المفاوضات مع النقد الدولى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قامت قوات الحرس الجمهورى، صباح اليوم الأحد، بإزالة الحواجز الحديدية والمرورية بشارعى السلحدار واللوكندة، المؤديين لمحيط الاتحادية، بعد فترة إغلاق دامت 23 يوماً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: سقف التوقعات مرتفع.. "وأنا كرب أسرة مضطر للاقتراض"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: استكمال مفاوضات النقد الدولى يناير المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: قرض النقد لا يغطى العجز..و"الصكوك الإسلامية" يعرض على الشورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت وكالة أنباء الأناضول، إن الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس الوزراء، انتهى من تعديل وزارى يطيح بـ8 من وزراء حكومته الحالية، بحسب مصدر مسئول فى مجلس الوزراء،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: قوى سياسية لعبت بالنار فى الأحداث الأخيرة وطلبت حماية الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: الإعلان عن موعد انتخابات مجلس النواب بعد شهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر: الإبقاء على وزيرى المالية والداخلية.. وحلف اليمين غداً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: لا نية لزيادة أسعار السلع الأساسية أو الوقود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس الوزراء: لسنا حكومة "جباية".. لكننا نسعى للعدالة الاجتماعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*"يهود مصر" بباريس يشكرون "العريان" على دعوته لعودتهم لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحكمة الدستورية تنظر دعاوى حل التأسيسية والشورى 13 يناير و3 فبراير*


----------



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2012)

أكدت مصادر كنسية ، أن البابا تواضروس  الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية، لفت انتباه الرئيس محمد  مرسى، إلى التعديلات التى قدمتها  الكنيسة فى مذكرة، تسلمها المستشار  محمود مكى نائب رئيس الجمهورية، خلال  جلسات الحوار الوطنى، لافتا أن  البابا قال للرئيس: إن لم تكن هناك تعديلات  لتلك المواد سوف تسحب الكنيسة  أعضاءها المعينين بالشورى، اعتراضا على عدم  التوافق. وعبرت الكنائس عن  رفضها لبعض المواد الخلافية وأبرزهم المادة 219  والتى تنص على أن "مبادئ  الشريعة الإسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها  الأصولية والفقهية،  ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة. وأوضح  أنه، بعد استقالة  نادية هنرى العضوة القبطية من مجلس الشورى، قدمت الكنيسة  طلب بتعديل  المواد (219، 81، 227، 230، 233)، كما طالبت بنص يحظر إنشاء  أحزاب على  أساس دينى. كما ضمت المذكرة تعديل المادة الرابعة الخاصة بالأزهر  الشريف  فى نص: "ويتولى نشر الدعوة الإسلامية، وعلوم الدين واللغة العربية  فى مصر  والعالم"، على أن يتم استبدالها بـ"ويتولى نشر وتطوير العلوم  والمعارف  الإسلامية، والدفاع عن وسطية الإسلام وسماحته فى مختلف البلاد".​ بوابة الفجر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*منظمة السياحة العالمية تستبعد مصر من الدول السياحية لعام 2013 *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التجمع " يعلن مشاركته فى مليونية 25 يناير لتصحيح مسار الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الأزهر" يوافق على "الصكوك الإسلامية" وجلسة طارئة لرفعه للرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*"بديع" يوجه رسالة لـ"الإخوان" غداً لتحديد دورهم فى "صناعة النهضة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*عطل فنى يجبر طائرة الشاطر المتجهة لليبيا على العودة لمطار القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*مكرم محمد أحمد يطالب "الصحفيين" بمقاطعة أخبار أبو إسماعيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأنبا باخوميوس يجرى اتصالات بكهنة كنيسة مصراتة لمتابعة حادث التفجير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*البابا ينتدب كهنة لصلاة قداس الميلاد فى كنائس قبطية بـ7 دول*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2012)

سعر شراء البنوك للدولار من البنك المركزى طبقا لنظام المزاد 6.49 جنيه

تكبيرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقفة لـ" شباب ماسبيرو" أمام "القضاء العالى" لإحياء ذكرى "القديسين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلقت مسيرة تضم عددا من المعتصمين بميدان التحرير إلى مقر اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون ماسبيرو للتنديد بحكم الرئيس مرسى، والمطالبة بحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والتنديد بالهجوم على الإعلام من قبل التيارات الإسلامية السياسية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2012)

العريفي يفتي بإغتصاب السوريات فوق ١٤ سنه


[YOUTUBE]l_hsGakidh4[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*خصم 3 أيام من راتب موظف بالفرع الرئيسى ببنك التنمية والائتمان الزراعى بمدينة الفيوم،بسبب السخرية من مرسى والإخوان المسلمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسراب الجراد تظهر بالبحر الأحمر وفرق المكافحة تستعد للقضاء عليها

رصدت فرق المكافحة التابعة لمديرية الزراعة وقاعدة الجراد اليوم الأحد، ظهور سرب جراد بطول 150 هكتار جنوب رأس حدربة بالشلاتي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفى مجلس الوزراء فى بيان له اليوم الأحد، منذ قليل، أن يكون المجلس قد ناقش أية مشروعات قوانين لتنظيم المظاهرات فى اجتماعاته، مشيراً إلى أن ما يتم تداوله حول هذا الموضوع هى أنباء مجهولة المصدر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت كريمة الحفناوى، الأمين العام للحزب الاشتراكى المصرى وعضو الجبهة الوطنية لنساء مصر، إن الجبهة تعد لمشاركة نسائية متميزة فى مظاهرات 25 يناير القادم من أجل تحقيق مطالب الثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور حمدى حسن القيادى الإخوانى، أنه من حق اليهود المصريين فى فلسطين المحتلة الحصول على ممتلكاتهم التى تركوها فى مصر قبل هجرتهم لإسرائيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*وضع المعتصمون أمام قصر الاتحادية أسلاكا شائكة لجميع الطرق المؤدية إلى الخيام، ورفعوا لافتات على كل مدخل "ممنوع دخول الإخوان"، "حاكموا قيادات الجماعة على قتل الثوار المعتصمين السلميين"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*"القومى لحقوق الإنسان" يقبل استقالات "شكر" و"جريس" و"حرارة" وآخرين

قرر المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، فى اجتماعه الأخير لعام 2012، والذى عقد اليوم الأحد، قبول استقالة الأعضاء الثمانية الممثلين للقوى المدنية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل و مؤكد : قطاع الأخبار: مبارك يحتضر في «المعادي العسكري»*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*ديلي ميل: العثور على تمثال "لشخص مسيحي" في موقع مقدس باليمن

*​* 12/30/2012   11:51 AM​







ترجمة – منار مجدي


عثر   علماء الآثار على ما يعتقد أنه أنقاض إمبراطور مسيحي مدفون في مرتفعات   اليمن. يطرح هذا الاكتشاف نظريات تشير إلى وجود كنيسة مسيحية في مكة في تلك   الآونة حيث عثر على تمثال منحوت لشخصية مسيحية في ظفر التي تبعد حوالي  581  ميل عن جنوب المدينة المقدسة والذي يعتقد أنه نحت في عهد النبي محمد  صلى  الله عليه وسلم. كان عالم الآثار باول يال من هايدلبرج، ألمانيا قد  عثر على  تمثال يعود لـ 530 عام قبل الميلاد لرجل يبلغ طوله 5 أقدام و 7  بوصات  يرتدي مجموعة من المجوهرات. وقد خلص عالم الآثار الألماني بعد  التنقيب في  هذه المواقع إلى أن مدينة ظفر التي تغطي 772.000 ميل مربع كانت  مركزاً  لاتحاد القبائل العربية وكانت تمارس نفوذها على طول الطريق إلى  مكة. يقف  هذا التمثال عاري القدمين وهو مثال نموذجي للقديسين القبطيين  ويحمل في يديه  اليسرى حزمة من الأغصان كرمز للسلام. 

وأضاف   بأن التاج الذي يرتديه مماثل لذلك الذي كان يرتديه الحكام المسيحيين في   أثيوبيا القديمة. دفعت كل هذه الملاحظات يال إلى اعتقاد أنه ينتمي سليل   الفاتحين الذين أتوا من أفريقيا إلى المنطقة في عام 525 قبل الميلاد لنشر   المسيحية. وقد أتوا بقيادة الملك أكسوم عبر البحر الأحمر للإستيلاء على   أجزاء كبيرة من السعودية. كانت مدينة ظفر تضم جالية كبيرة من السكان اليهود   وكذلك المسيحيين والعرب. وقد أشارت ديلي ميل إلى وجود دلائل تاريخية في   شكل "نقش صخور" توضح الغارات التي كانت تشن على القبائل العربية المتحدية   بالقرب من مكة في عام 552 قبل الميلاد والذي يعتقد بعض من المؤرخين   الغربيين أنه العام الذي ولد فيه الرسول محمد ص. وقد فسرت النقوش التي نحتت   على الصخور إلى أنها قبيلة "قريش" التي ينتمي إليها الرسول صلي الله عليه   وسلم والتي قاتلت في بعض الأحيان من أجل المسيحية.     


 الفجر
​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*إلغاء السجن المشدد 10 سنوات لعز وعسل بقضية "تراخيص الحديد"
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*القضاء الإدارى بالأسكندرية يرفض استشكال وزير الداخلية و يقضى بأحقية الضباط الملتحين بالعودة إلى عملهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2012)

هآرتس الإسرائيلية تصف مرسى بأخ لإسرائيل


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب المحامى خالد أبو بكر وزير الداخلية، بالتحقيق الفورى مع الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، على خلفية تصريحاته فى أحد الفيديوهات، والتى يتهم فيها الوزير بالتواطؤ،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*إدخال 1036 طن مواد بناء إلى غزة عبر معبر رفح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة يجدد تضامنه مع أعضاء النيابة العامة ويستنكر تهديدهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتهم الشيخ أحمد عبد الله الشهير بأبو إسلام، صاحب قناة الأمة الإسلامية، المذيع باسم يوسف وصاحب العقار الموجود فيه مكتب القناة بمحاولة حرقه،*


----------



## grges monir (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اتهم الشيخ أحمد عبد الله الشهير بأبو إسلام، صاحب قناة الأمة الإسلامية، المذيع باسم يوسف وصاحب العقار الموجود فيه مكتب القناة بمحاولة حرقه،*



مصدقك انة باسم يعرف يعمل كدة
مريض بجد ربنا يشفية


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*بى بى سى: تدنى سعر صرف الجنيه المصرى امام الدولار لمستوى قياسى ....

صديق لى له حساب بالدولار فى بنك باركليز .... ذهب لسحب مبلغ منه فلم يستجيب البنك وطلب منه ان يصرف ما يريده لكن بالمصرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

وزير الاعلام بمنع التلفزيون الرسمى للدولة من الاحتفال بالعام الجديد ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

حزب الحرية والعدالة يرشح "الشحات" وزيرا للمالية ...

تحية لهذه الرؤية الأخوانية الثاقبة ..... اسما على مسمى


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

إصابة هيلارى كلينتون بجلطة دموية بالمخ


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

نشر الأهرام هذا الخبر فى 18/10/2012
إحباط محاولة تهريب ١٣ طردا تحوى مستندات ووثائق عن أملاك اليهود فى مصر
http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/Inner.aspx?NewsContentID=263195

وادلى العريان يقر فى تصريح فى 28/12/2012 أن من حق اليهود أن يستردوا أملاكهم في مصر

[YOUTUBE]89gfur_hKt4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بى بى سى: تدنى سعر صرف الجنيه المصرى امام الدولار لمستوى قياسى ....*
> 
> *صديق لى له حساب بالدولار فى بنك باركليز .... ذهب لسحب مبلغ منه فلم يستجيب البنك وطلب منه ان يصرف ما يريده لكن بالمصرى*


*الدولار مخصص للأستيراد فقط وبموجب ( أعتماد مستندى )*
*نفس ما حدث بالكربون أواخرعام 2002*
*عندما قفز الدولار من 3.42 قرش الى خمسة جنيهات ثم الى ستة - ثم أختفى *
*بعد قرار تعويم الجنيه المصرى *​*ولمدارة الأزمة وحلها من على دماغ الحكومة  ​**وقتها أتهموا شركات الصرافة باللعب فى الدولار وتم أعتقال عدد كبير جداً من أصحاب تلك الشركات*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*للمره الثانية خسر البرلمانى الإخوانى وزعيم الأغلبية السابق بمجلس الشورى، على فتح الباب، ترشيحه لمنصب الأمين العام للبرلمان العربى، وذلك بعد أن كان خسر الشهر الماضى ترشحه لمنصب الرئيس *


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل من أبوقرقاص على براءة  المسيحيين
 2012-12-31 17:40:51     






حاصرت  قوات الأمن المركزى الوقفة الاحتجاجية التى نظمتها التيارات  الإسلامية  أمام مسجد الفتح بشارع الجمهورية بمدينة الفكرية بمركز أبوقرقاص،  احتجاجاً  على إخلاء سبيل جميع المتهمين المسيحين فى حادث فتنة أبوقرقاص.  	كان قد  تقدم دفاع 12 متهم قبطى بتظلم لمحكمة جنايات المنيا التى تنظر  جلساتها فى  بنى سويف نظراً لدواعٍ أمنية، وتم قبوله وإخراج جميع المتهمين،  الأمر الذى  آثار غضب التيارات الإسلامية بالمركز.


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

أصدر   حزب الإصلاح والتنمية بيانا أدان فيه الاعتداء الغادر على كنيسة مصراته   الليبية التابعة للكنيسة المصرية والذى تسبب فى وفات شخصين وإصابة ثالث.
	وصرح محمد أنور السادات رئيس الحزب ورئيس لجنة حقوق الإنسان بمجلس الشعب   المنحل أن الحادث يعيد للاذهان ذكرى الاعتداء على كنيسة القدسيين كما طالب   السلطات الليبية بسرعة القبض على الجناة وتقديمهم للعدالة ،وقد أرسل   السادات تعازيه لقداسة البابا تواضروس والقس تيموثاوس راعى الكنيسة القبطية   الأرثوذكسية المصرية بليبيا.


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدولار وصل لـ 6.75 فى السوق السودا *


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

نظم المئات من المنتمين للدعوة السلفية  بأبو قرقاص وحزب  البناء والتنمية بقيادة "محمد طلعت" - النائب السلفي  السابق- وقفة احتجاجية  أمام مسجد الفتح مساء اليوم احتجاجًا على براءة  المتهمين في مقتل ثلاثة  مسلمين في أحداث أبو قرقاص العام الماضي. ووزعت  المسيرة منشورات تطالب  بسرعة القصاص لقتلة المتهمين، وسحب الأسلحة من  الأديرة والكنائس.
وقال العميد "محمد عبد العظيم" - رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي  قطاع جنوب المنيا  - إنه تم تكثيف التواجد الأمني على الكنائس والأديرة  ومنازل الأقباط خاصة  قرية أبو قرقاص.
يذكر أن قرية أبو قرقاص البلد مشاجرة بين مسلمي ومسيحي القرية بسبب مطب   صناعي أقامه "علاء رشدي" - المحامي- أدت إلى وقوع اشتباكات بينهما أسفرت عن   مقتل ثلاثة مسلمين وتحطيم بعض المنازل.
وقضت محكمة جنايات المنيا التي تقعد جلستها ببني سويف بالحبس لمدد تتراوح من 15 لـ 10 سنوات على 12 متهم قبطي.
وتقدم دفاع المتهمين بتظلم لمحكمة الجنايات وتم قبوله والإفراج عن جميع المتهمين. الأمر الذي أثار غضب الإسلاميين بالمنيا.
من جانبه قال العميد "محمد عبد العظيم" - رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي جنوب   المنيا - إنه تم تكثيف التواجد الأمني بالقرية والكنائس تحسبًا لحدوث   اشتباكات أو اتلاف للمتلكات.
​


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

فاجأ  البابا تواضروس  الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،   المصلين بقداس رأس  السنة الميلادية بكنيسة القديسين بزيارته ومشاركته في   تطييب الجثامين  الخاصة بشهداء الكنيسة في أحداث التفجيرات التي يحتفل   بذكراها الثانية  اليوم.  	ورافق البابا عدد من الآباء الكهنة وأعضاء المجمع  المقدس  بالإسكندرية،  وعلى رأسهم القمص رويس مرقص وكيل البطريرك  بالإسكندرية  والقمامصة مقار فوي  وإبرآم، من الآباء الكهنة ورعاة كنيسة  القديسين.  	 وبدأ المشاركون في إقامة القداس بترديد الترانيم والدعوات  للبابا تواضروس   الثاني، بالإضافة إلى محاولة الترحيب به، بعد أن جاب محيط  قاعة الصلاة   مرتين لتطييب جثامين شهداء كنيسة القديسين.  	وخرج البابا من  قاعة الصلاة،  فيما أشار المشاركون في إقامة الصلاة إلى  ترجيح أنه خرج  لزيارة والدته  المريضة بكنيسة مارمرقس الملاصقة للكنيسة،  خاصة وأنه تردد  على زيارتها  عدة مرات منذ وصوله للقرعة الهيكيلية وترسيمه  بابا الإسكندرية  بطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

العشرات يهتفون "مسلم ومسيحى إيد واحدة" أمام منصة كنيسة القديسين


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

منظمة إتحاد المحامين تطالب بإنتخابات رئاسية بالتوازي مع البرلمانية
القاهرة ....................... 30 ديسمبر 2012​
في ظل الأوضاع المتردية وبعد إستفتاء الدستور والذي شككت  المعارضة في  نتيجته، ثم خطاب محمد مرسي الذي دعا فيه إلى الحوار، وعدم قبول  المعارضة  الحقيقية لهذا للحوار، وقبول المتحولين اللذين يأكلون على كل  الموائد  للحوار فتارة هم معارضة وتارة راضون بحكم الإخوان ونحن لا نقصد  الجميع بكل  تأكيد !
لذلك​فإن منظمة إتحاد المحامين للدراسات القانونية والديمقراطية، تتقدم بمبادرة للمعارضة وللرئيس إن كان حقاً رئيساً للمصريين، ومبادرتنا تتمثل في :
-         أن تقام إنتخابات رئاسية بالتوازي مع إنتخابات  البرلمان، وهذا  يتطلب موقف شجاع من محمد مرسي يقوم فيه بطرح الثقة عن نفسه،  ويطالب  بإنتخابات رئاسية قادمة تعلن نتيجتها مع نتيجة إنتخابات البرلمان.
ولمبادرتنا أسباب تتلخص في الآتي :
1-   أن البلاد يحكمها الآن دستور جديد تم الإستفتاء عليه.
2-   أن الرئيس قد زادت صلاحيات في مواضع بالدستور الجديد وهو ما يتطلب إنتخابات رئاسية جديدة.
3-   أن الشعب الآن لم يعد يثق في مؤسسة الرئاسة بسبب أخطاء  الرئيس  وتبعيته لجماعة الإخوان، ومن ثم فإن الرئيس قد فقد الجانب  الإجتماعي من  شرعيته وهي جزأ لن يعود إلا بإنتخابات رئاسية جديدة، وبعد أن  يطرح الرئيس  الثقة عن نفسه.
·       هذا وتنادي منظمة إتحاد  المحامين كافة  صفوف المعارضة إلى الإصرار على المطالبة بإنتخابات رئاسية،  وأن لا يفرح  بعضهم بالهرولة إلى الرئيس بحجة الحوار الوطني ! فلا حوار يجب  قبل  إنتخابات رئاسية جديدة.

وعلى الله قصد السبيل​المــدير العام

شادي طلعت​


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

لافتات مناهضة للإخوان باحتفالات رأس السنة أمام قصر الدوبارة

الإثنين، 31 ديسمبر 2012 - 23:26






احتفالات قصر الدوبارة​
كتب محمد السيد - تصوير محمود حفناوى
 


 رفع عدد من   المشاركين فى احتفالات عيد رأس السنة الجديد "الكريسماس" المتواجدين أما   كنيسة قصر الدوبارة بميدان التحرير العديد من اللافتات المناهضة لجماعة   الإخوان المسلمين منها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، "قواتنا فى وحدتنا"، "حافظ   على وطنك"، "حقوق أخواتنا المسحيين قبل حقوقنا فى هذا الوطن"، "لا للإعلام   الدكتاتورى لدستور المرشد"، فى حين رفع بعض من المشاركين العديد من أعلام   مصر.

 



​


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

وضع المعتصمون بقصر الاتحادية مكبرات صوت  ورددوا عدداً من الأغانى  الثورية لإحياء ذكرى شهداء الاتحادية ولتهنئة  الأخوة الأقباط بعيد الميلاد  وبداية عام جديد. 

على جانب آخر، عززت قوات الأمن من تواجدها أمام القصر ومداخله.


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2013)

*أصدر  الشيخ حافظ سلامة، قائد المقاومة الشعبية في السويس في حرب 73، بيانًا،  تساءل من خلاله باسم من يتحدث الدكتور عصام العريان- القيادي بجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، ومن فوضه لكي يقوم بدعوة اليهود للعودة لمصر؟، مؤكدًا أن  الشعب المصري يتبرأ من أقواله، موضحًا أن التغيرات الوزارية التي يقوم بها  رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي وحكومته دليل على التخبط.*
* وقال الشيخ حافظ سلامة، "منذ  اندلاع ثورة 25 يناير المباركة تم تشكيل 7 وزارات، بدءًا من الفريق أحمد  شفيق وتلاه من ميدان التحرير الدكتور عصام شرف وزارتين، والدكتور كمال  الجنزوري وزارتين، والدكتور هشام قنديل، وفي هذه الفترة الوجيزة من حياة  مصر لم نر منهم جميعاً أي خطوة لما يعانيه الشعب المصري في جميع مرافق  حياته، اللهم وجوه جديدة وحقائب توزيع للمحسوبيات والانتماءات والشعب يئن  فهو في وادٍ وأصحاب القرار في وادٍ آخر، هل كل هذه التغيرات شاهدها أو كان  طرفاً فيها الدكتور محمد مرسي؟".*
* وأضاف في بيانه: "إنها والله  لمهزلة لم يتحقق من خلالهم ولا أي هدف من أهداف 25 يناير، وإني أقولها بكل  صراحة وأمانة، مصر في أمّس الحاجة إلى وزارة ثورية، ينتخب أعضاؤها من أمهر  المتخصصين في كل مجال من مجالات الوزارة التي يرشح لها بعيداً عن أخونة  الدولة ولا تيار من التيارات؛ لأن مصر ملكاً لجميع مواطنيها".*
* وأكد حافظ سلامة، قائلاً: "كفانا  لعب بالنيران، فإن جميع الوزارات السابقة تمت لا باختيار الوزير المناسب في  الوزارة المناسبة له، إنما كانت لشغل الوزارة لمحسوب من المحسوبيات أو  لتيار معين.. فساءت حال البلاد والعباد ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي  العظيم".*
* وأضاف، "إن الثورة قامت وأطاحت  بنظام استبد أكثر من ستين عاماً، ضحينا من أجلها بفلذات أكبادنا لا لأن  نورثها من طاغية إلى أيدي لا تحسن الاختيار، لنسمع من حين لآخر بالتغييرات  الوزارية وهذا إن دل إنما يدل على التخبطات في الاختيارات، ولقد قلت مراراً  وتكراراً إن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه، ولقد شاهدت ثورات كثيرة تبعها إنشاء  حكومات ثورية لا مكتبية".*​


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2013)

*
*نشر موقع CNN تصحيحًا لجريدة هآرتس الآسرائيلي تحت عنوان "محمد مرسي مجرد الباغية لإسرائيل - مجرد تصحيح"!!!​​​
 حيث  قالت الــ CNN "آسفون يا مرسي، لقد تكشفت الحقيقة". وأضافت "إن مصر كبيرة  جدا عليك يا مرسي، والمصريون في منتهى الصعوبة عليك، الإخوان يسحبونك  للأسفل..... سنة جديدة سعيدة يا مرسي، 2013 ستكون بالنسبة لك كابوسًا".​​​

  المشهد​​​


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2013)

*علمت  “الخليج”  أن السلطات الأمنية  في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ألقت القبض  على  خلية تضم أكثر من عشرة  أشخاص من قيادة تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين المصري  على  أرض الدولة .*

* ونقلت  “الخليج” عن مصدر  مطلع أن التحريات  والمتابعة لفترات تجاوزت السنوات  لقيادات وعناصر التنظيم  أكدت قيامهم  بإدارة تنظيم على أرض الدولة يتمتع  بهيكلة تنظيمية ومنهجية  عمل منظمة،  وكان أعضاؤه يعقدون اجتماعات سرية في  مختلف مناطق الدولة في ما  يطلق عليه  تنظيمياً “المكاتب الإدارية”، ويقومون  بتجنيد أبناء الجالية  المصرية في  الإمارات للانضمام إلى صفوف التنظيم، كما  أنهم أسسوا شركات  وواجهات تدعم  التنظيم على أرض الدولة، وجمعوا أموالاً  طائلة وحولوها إلى  التنظيم الأم  في مصر بطرق غير مشروعة، كما كشفت المتابعة  تورط قيادات  وعناصر التنظيم  في عمليات جمع معلومات سرية حول أسرار الدفاع  عن الدولة . *

* من  ناحية أخرى، أكد المصدر  وجود علاقات وثيقة بين  تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين  المصري وقيادات التنظيم  السري في الإمارات  المنظورة قضيته في نيابة أمن  الدولة، حيث كان هناك  تنسيق مستمر بين  الطرفين، ولقاءات سرية، ونقل للرسائل  والمعلومات بين  تنظيم الإخوان  المسلمين في مصر وقيادة التنظيم السري، وقدم  تنظيم الإخوان  المسلمين  المصري في الإمارات العديد من الدورات والمحاضرات  لأعضاء التنظيم  السري  حول الانتخابات وطرق تغيير أنظمة الحكم في الدول  العربية .*

* وتوقع  المصدر أن تكشف  التحقيقات في القضية  معلومات خطيرة عن المؤامرات التي كانت  تحاك ضد الأمن  الوطني لدولة  الإمارات العربية المتحدة، كما توقع أن تشمل  قائمة التحقيقات  مئات  العناصر المرتبطة بالشبكة الإخوانية، وقال إن بعض هذه  العناصر قد  أدرجت  بالفعل في قائمة الممنوعين من السفر خارج الدولة تمهيداً  لاستدعائها   للتحقيق . * ​


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2013)

كتب : عبدالمنعم جمال     
  	 	أعلنت قوى ثورية عن اعتصامها أمام المحكمة الدستورية،  لحماية جلسة حكم حل  مجلس الشورى والجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور، وأكدوا  على أنهم لن يسمحوا  بتكرار ما حدث من منع أعضاء الدستورية من حضور الجلسات  للنطق بالحكم .
      	ومن المقرر أن تنظر المحكمه الدستورية في قضية الحكم بحل الشورى والتأسيسية الثلاثاء 15 يناير الحالي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

برهامي ينتقد تهنئة المفتي والأزهر للأقباط..


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

الدعوة للخروج ضد الاخوان فى 25 يناير 2013

[YOUTUBE]ulvFKMWSwck&feature[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

وزير الدفاع: القوات المسلحة لن تسمح بالمساس بأمن وسلامة قناة السويس


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

الششتاوي: القنوات الخاصة والحكومية ستخضع للمجلس الوطني للإعلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

القبض على 3 فلسطينيين حاولوا التسلل لكنيسة القديسة دميانة بالجيزة


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

مسيرة من دوران شبرا للمطالبة بإعادة التحقيقات في تفجيرات كنيسة القديسين


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

ثوار المحلة يستقبلون القرضاوي بحرق لافتاته


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

اصيب 65 موظف بحالة تسمم فى العبور .


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

بلطجية يكسرون محطة مترو حلوان ويمنعون خروج القطارات منها


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

رفض مجمع لبحوث الإسلامية مشروع قانون الصكوك الإسلامية السيادية


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

بعد ترشيح حزب الحرية والعدالة "الشحات" وزيرا للمالية, علماء سعوديون يقودون حملة «ادفع دولار» لدعم الاقتصاد المصري


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

اشتباكات بين عبدالرحمن عز وحازمون من جهة مع شباب الثوره من جهه اخري امام مستشفي احمد ماهر


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2013)

المستشار محمد عبد القادر محافظ الغربية واللواء مصطفى بدر السكرتير العام المساعد، يقبلان يد الشيخ السيد عسكر عضو مجلس الشعب السابق عن حزب الحريه والعداله، فور دخوله مسجد القادوس


----------



## بايبل333 (2 يناير 2013)

> بعد ترشيح حزب الحرية والعدالة "الشحات" وزيرا للمالية, علماء سعوديون يقودون حملة «ادفع دولار» لدعم الاقتصاد المصري


داة القدر هيقبى وحش كدة 
ربنا اكيد بيختبرنا بالناس دولت 
رحمتك يارب


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)

كريم شعبان


زعم  العقيد عمر عفيفي أن القيادي الإخوان عصام العريان والمهندس خيرت الشاطر  ومحمود غزلان واللواء عباس مخيمر قد دبروا لسرقة المخطوطات من دار  المخطوطات المصرية وتهريبها لاسرائيل لتمليكهم جزء من سيناء وقناة السويس  كتعويضات عينية .

وأضاف  عفيفي خلال تدوينة له أن ما قاله العريان من عودة اليهود لمصر لم يكن  اعتباطا او اجتهاد شخصي منه بل هو مدبر بالحرف ووفق جدول زمني تم الاتفاق  عليه في واشنطن بين الموساد وبين عباس مخيمر ( رئيس لجنة الأمن القومي  بمجلس الشعب المنحل ) وتحديدا في فندق الفور سيزون بجورج تاون بواشنطن ايام  21، 22، 23 يونيو 2012 وكان الوسيط والشاهد هو محمد طلعت السادات وبحضور  فضية سالم عضوة بمجلس الشعب ( ممثلة عن اهل سيناء ) وهاني نور الدين (ممثلا  عن الجماعة الاسلامية والتيار السلفي) وحنا جرجس (ممثلا عن الاقباط) ،  مشيراً والصفقة تمت لبيع جزء من مصر لاسرائيل مقابل تولية الاخوان السلطه  حتي يتمكنوا من تنفيذ وعدهم والضغط علي الادارة الامريكية لاتمام وضمان  تنفيذ الصفقة .

وكان  سرقة المخطوطات هي جزء من تلك الصفقة لحصول اليهود المصريين علي تعويضات  عن املاكهم بمصر عبارة عن اصول واراضي بسيناء وعلي ضفاف قناة السويس  وبالبنوك والمصارف وبعض المصانع الحيوية بعد لجوء اليهود للتحكيم الدولي  وتقديم مستندات الملكية التي تم سرقتها من دار المخطوطات ، وتقديمها كدليل  ملكية ووقتها تعجز مصر رد التعويضات نقدا فيتم استيفائها عينا .

وتابع  على حد تعبيره وقام بتدبير سرقة المخطوطات كل من العريان والشاطر وغزلان  وبتخطيط رجل المخابرات السابق عباس مخيمر ، مؤكداً وشهاده لله والحق ان احد  المنتمين لجماعة الاخوان رفض الاشتراك في تلك المؤامرة القذرة وهو "محسن  راضي" بل انه اعتذر عن زيارة واشنطن والمشاركة في بيع مصر ، وايضا حريق  المجمع العلمي كان بتدبير لسرقة مخطوطات وادلة ملكية اليهود في مصر.


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## بايبل333 (2 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الموضوع داة بيفكر بفليم السفارة فى العمارة 
هو لية المرشد لا يذهب ويقدم نفسة شهيداً.؟
الاجابة تكون :نحن هنا نرسل المؤمنين الى السماء


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> الموضوع داة بيفكر بفليم السفارة فى العمارة
> هو لية المرشد لا يذهب ويقدم نفسة شهيداً.؟
> الاجابة تكون :نحن هنا نرسل المؤمنين الى السماء



طيب وليه كمان صفوت حجازى مش بيروح 

مش هو قال شهداء بالملايين

هما بيضحوا بغيرهم بس وهما بيخافوا على نفسهم فى الجحور بيستخبوا 
​


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)

قال    العقيد "عمر عفيفي"، في رسالةٍ وجهها للمصريين، أمس، الإثنين، إنه   رسميًّا  تم إيجار "صالة ٤" بمطار القاهرة الدولي، التابعة لمحطة الوصول   رقم ١،  بمبنى المطار القديم (صالة خاصة بكبار رجال الأعمال والطائرات   الخاصة)!    وقال أيضًا إن عقد الإيجار تم توقيعه بين الشركة القابضة   للمطارات لصالح  "خيرت الشاطر"، كغطاء عن المؤجرين الحقيقيين، وهم الشركة   القطرية،  والملياردير الأمريكي اليهودي الديانة "ديفيد بوندرمان"!   وقال   "عفيفي" إن  خطورة هذه الصفقة الشديدة، أن الصالة "رقم ٤" هي الصالة   المخصصة لكبار  رجال الأعمال، وهبوط وإقلاع الطائرات الخاصة دون تفتيش، قد   يجعل أمن مصر  "سداح مداح" لإسرائيل!   فيما أشرف على إتمام تلك الصفقة   المشبوهة المهندس  الإخواني "ممدوح إبراهيم"، رئيس مجلس إدارة ميناء   القاهرة الجوي، والذي تم  تعيينه مؤخرًا في ١٧ أكتوبر ٢٠١٢ بدلا من المهندس   "مجدي بدر"!   جديرٌ  بالذكر أن نجل "خيرت الشاطر" قام باستقبال   الملياردير اليهودي، يوم  الثلاثاء ٦ نوفمبر، بـ"صالة ٤"؛ وذلك لمعاينة   الصالة قبل تأجيرها له!


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*نشبت ظهر اليوم الأربعاء، اشتباكات بين طلاب مدينة العبد الجامعية ببور فؤاد المنتمين لأولتراس أهلاوى، وأولتراس المصرى، بسبب تبادل الشعارات المسيئة بين جماهير الناديين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*مشادات كلامية بين الأمن والمارة بسبب إغلاق محيط مجلس الوزراء 

نشبت مشادات كلامية بين قوات الأمن المركزى المكلفة بتأمين مقر مجلس الوزراء، وبين عدد من المارة فى شارع قصر العينى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*هدد سائقو مترو الأنفاق بإيقاف خطوط المترو الثلاثة احتجاجا على أداء شرطة النقل والمواصلات، وفشلها فى توفير الحماية لهم أثناء اعتداءات الباعة الجائلين بمحطة حلوان عليهم مساء أمس الثلاثاء، والتى أدت إلى إصابة اثنين من زملائهم بإصابات *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*وزير الخارجية يطلع البابا تواضروس الثانى على الوضع بالنسبة لحادث مصراتة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*تقدم 6 محامين بكفر الزيات ببلاغ ضد الرئيس محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية والدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء، موجهين الاتهام لهما بسوء الإدارة وعدم القدرة على تسيير أمور البلاد، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*الفايننشيال تايمز: القرض الدولى يواجه تعقيدا مع رغبة الإسلاميين تأمين أكبر قدر من مقاعد البرلمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*تجديد حبس حارس الشاطر 15 يوماً.. والخضيرى محامياً عنه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*قرر المستشار عمرو فوزى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات وسط القاهرة، حبس المتهمين بإطلاق النار على عدد من متظاهرى التحرير ومحاولة قتل الناشط السياسى مهند سمير 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*"التموين": مخزون القمح يكفى حتى يونيو المقبل والسكر حتى نهاية مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*ترأس الأنبا باخوميوس صباح اليوم الأربعاء، القداس الجنائزى الذى أقيم على أحد ضحايا تفجيرات الكنيسة التى وقعت بمدينة مصراتة بليبيا؛ ويدعى أشرف سامى حيث أقيمت الصلوات بمسقط رأسه بكنيسة العذراء بقرية أبيس 4 غرب الإسكندرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*"إنقاذ الثورة" يطالب بإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن العريان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*كلفت نيابة الاستئناف نيابة شمال الجيزة بالتحقيق فى البلاغ المقدم من الناشط السياسى محمود عبد الرحمن، والذى يتهم من خلاله عبد الحليم قنديل رئيس تحرير جريدة صوت الأمة بسب وقذف رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى، والمحال للاستئناف بتكليف من النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبدالله برقم صادر 5447 لسنة 2012.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*صحة بورسعيد: لا توجد إصابات فى اشتباكات طلاب "الألتراس"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*أفراد الشرطة بالشرقية يغلقون المديرية بالجنازير للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*أكد مصدر طبى مطلع بمستشفى أحمد ماهر التعليمى، أن مهند سمير، الذى أطلق عليه النار صباح الاثنين الماضى، استرد وعيه بالكامل، وتم رفعه من على جهاز التنفس الصناعى، إلا أنه مازال فى غرفة العناية المركزة.

 وكان مهند قد أطلق عليه طلق نارى خرطوش من مسافة قريبة، واستقر فى جذع المخ، مسببا كسورا فى عظام الوجه وقاع الجمجمة، وأدت إلى دخوله فى غيبوبة من الدرجة الثالثة، إلا أنه استعاد وعيه اليوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*حطم أعضاء اللجان الشعبية المتواجدة بميدان التحرير سيارة شرطة أثناء دخولها للميدان عبر شارع محمد محمود، حيث قاموا بإلقاء الحجارة عليها، ما أدى إلى تحطيم زجاج السيارة من الخلف.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

حريق بكنيسة مارجرجس بحدائق القبة وجار البحث عن اسباب الحادث


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

قام ألتراس النادي المصري باقتحام مدينة العبد الجامعية من ناحية كلية تجارة، واستطاعت الوصول إلى طلاب المنتمين للنادي الأهلي داخل المدينة، ويقوم بعض الطلاب بالقفز من النوافذ هرباً من ألتراس المصري. وتدور اشتباكات عنيفة داخل أرض ملعب المدينة الجامعية بالأسلحة البيضاء في ظل غياب قوات الأمن التي كانت قد انسحبت منذ فترة بعد قيامهم بالإفراج عن اثنين من ألتراس المصري كان قد تم احتجازهم داخل المدينة .

المصدر : الوطن


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> قام ألتراس النادي المصري باقتحام مدينة العبد الجامعية من ناحية كلية تجارة، واستطاعت الوصول إلى طلاب المنتمين للنادي الأهلي داخل المدينة، ويقوم بعض الطلاب بالقفز من النوافذ هرباً من ألتراس المصري. وتدور اشتباكات عنيفة داخل أرض ملعب المدينة الجامعية بالأسلحة البيضاء في ظل غياب قوات الأمن التي كانت قد انسحبت منذ فترة بعد قيامهم بالإفراج عن اثنين من ألتراس المصري كان قد تم احتجازهم داخل المدينة .
> 
> المصدر : الوطن


*إصابة 17 فى اشتباكات بين ألتراس المصرى وطلاب المدينة الجامعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

*كثفت اللجان الشعبية من تواجدها على مداخل ميدان التحرير مساء اليوم الأربعاء، خوفاً من تعرض الميدان لأى هجوم متوقع، على غرار ما حدث فجر الاثنين الماضى، وإصابة الناشط السياسى مهند سمير بطلقة خرطوش.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

العريان يهنئ الأقباط بـ"عيد الميلاد" فى كلمة بالشورى


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

عثرت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة، على 3 فرد خرطوش، وطبنجة وبندقية آلية، و96 طلقة، و3 قذائف «آر بي جي»، ومدفع هاون يُحمل على الكتف، داخل سيارة «فيات 128» تواجدت أمام مستشفى أحمد ماهر


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

أهالى أسوان يقطعون طريق المراسي بعد وفاة مواطن داخل مركز شرطة


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *إصابة 17 فى اشتباكات بين ألتراس المصرى وطلاب المدينة الجامعية*



ارتفع عدد المصابين في الاشتباكات الدائرة في محيط جامعة بورسعيد بمقر مدينة بئر العبد الجامعية الى 55 مصابا بينهم عميد شرطة و3 مجندين.

وتم نقل كل من العميد ياسر حسن سالم والمجند ين ابراهيم محمد عبد العال ،وابراهيم علي ابراهيم ، ورضا ابراهيم محمود - مجدين بالامن المركزي ببورسعيد – الى مستشفى بورفؤاد العام.

ولا زالت الاشتباكات مستمرة بالتراشق بالرخام وقطع الزجاج الموجود بأعلى مبنى المدينة الجامعية والذي اعتلاه طلاب الجامعة المنتمين الى التراس الأهلي.

يذكر أن جميع المصابين من المجندين والضباط والمواطنين من أبناء بورسعيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

نظرا للأحداث المؤسفة التى حدثت بمدينة الطلاب الجامعية (مدينة العبد) بجامعة بورسعيد فقد تقرر تعليق جميع أنواع الامتحانات بالجامعة اعتبارا من الغد الخميس الموافق 3 يناير 2013 وحتى إشعار آخر، ونناشد جميع السادة أعضاء هيئة التدريس والعاملين وأبناءنا الطلاب متابعة موقع الجامعة بصورة يومية لأى جديد، وفى حالة إستئناف أعمال الامتحانات فسوف يتم اجرائها طبقا لترتيب المقررات بجداول الامتحانات المعلنة مسبقا بالكليات


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

تم تحويل بمبلغ 4 مليون دولار من الشاطر الى احمد مرسى, التحويل تم من بنك قطر الأسلامى الدولى الى حساب ابن المورسى ببنك الراجحى بالمدينة المنورة 



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

وصول قوات خاصة الى المدينة الجامعية ببورفؤاد و اخلائها بالكامل و إحضار اتوبيسات لتوصيل الطلبة الى اسماعيلية ودمياط 
و تأجيل الامتحانات حتى إشعار آخر


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

مسلحون يختطفون سيارة مرور أبو رديس بجنوب سيناء تحت تهديد السلاح.. والشرطة تطلق نيرانا كثيفة خلال مطاردة الجناة


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

مصدر أمني مسئول بوزارة الداخلية: الوزارة لم تتلق طلباً للوزارة لاعتمادهم كجهة مسؤولة عن التطبيق الفعلي للشريعة الإسلامية


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2013)

أعضاء النيابة يقررون تعليق عملهم كليا بجميع نيابات الجمهورية من 8 لـ 10 يناير


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)

تحسن الحالة الصحية للناشط مهند سمير.. وطبيبه: نجا من الموت بأعجوبة
	   	 		 			قال الدكتور محمود سعد، الطبيب المعالج لحالة الناشط مهند سمير  بمسشتفى  أحمد ماهر التعليمي، الأربعاء، إن حالته تحسنت بشكل ملحوظ، وتم  رفعه صباح  الأربعاء من على جهاز التنفس الصناعي، وذلك بعد إفاقته من  الغيبوبة التي  دخل فيها فور تعرضه لإطلاق النار بميدان التحرير. 		 			  	 	 			وأضاف «سعد»، في تصريحات لـ«المصري اليوم»، أن «مهند نجا من الموت   بأعجوبة، والقادم سيكون أفضل بالنسبة إليه»، مشيرًا إلى أن «وجهه مازال به   ورم شديد نتيجة آثار طلقات الخرطوش التي استقرت بداخله». 		 			  		 			 وحول التوصيف الطبي لحالته، قال الطبيب: «توجد بلية من آثار طلقات  الخرطوش  داخل جذع المخ وأخرى في المخ، ومجموعة ثالثة حول الفقرات العنقية»،  لكنه  عاد ليؤكد أن حالته الصحية مستقرة وسيمتثل للشفاء قريبًا. 		 			  		 			 وأشار إلى أن «(مهند) قام بتحريك أجزاء من جسده كالقدمين واليدين،   بالإضافة إلى قيامه بفتح عينيه»، منوها بأن «مهند» حينما دخل المستشفى كان   يعاني من بطء في النبض وتوقف القلب حتى أجريت له عمليات الإنعاش اللازمة   للقلب. 		 			  		 			وقالت تحريات المباحث إن 4 مجهولين شرعوا في قتل  الناشط مهند سمير، عضو  بحركة 6 أبريل، أثناء تواجده بميدان التحرير، في  وقت مبكر من صباح الإثنين،  وأضافت التحقيقات أن المتهمين كانوا يستقلون  سيارة حمراء اللون، وقام  أحدهم بإطلاق عيار ناري من فرد خرطوش كان بحوزته  تجاه المجني عليه عن قرب،  محدثًا إصابته في الوجه وفروا جميعا هاربين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*دعا محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، الشعب المصرى للمشاركة فى تظاهرات 25 يناير قائلا "أرفض التسليم لمنطق الأمر الواقع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*عبد الله بدر لـ إلهام شاهين: أنت مسلمة وبنت بلد وكنت أنصحك فى الله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية" تنفى تلقيها طلبا لتأسيس هيئة الأمر بالمعروف لتطبيق الشريعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*تعليق امتحانات جامعة بورسعيد بسبب أحداث الألتراس

قرر رئيس جامعة بورسعيد الدكتور عماد عبد الجليل تعليق الامتحانات بالجامعة لأجل غير مسمى، وحتى تهدأ الأوضاع بالمدينة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*وصلت إلى مطار القاهرة الدولى مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، شحنة بداخلها 200 مليون دولار أمريكى لصالح البنك الأهلى المصرى على متن طائرة الخطوط السويسرية القادمة من مدينة زيورخ بدولة سويسرا بعد تزايد الإقبال على الدولار فى السوق المصرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*"ألتراس أهلاوى دمياط" يقطع شارع التحرير احتجاجًا على أحداث بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*قال والد أحمد حسين عيد، طالب كلية الهندسة بالسويس، والذى لقى مصرعه على يد 3 ملتحين فى نهاية يونيه الماضى، إنه سيقاضى هشام العشرى مؤسس هيئة الأمر بالمعروف بمصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*أكملت إسرائيل اليوم الأربعاء، الجزء الأساسى من سياج من الأسلاك الشائكة على طول حدودها مع مصر وهو حاجز تهدف به إلى منع تسلل المهاجرين بشكل غير مشروع والإسلاميين المتشددين من سيناء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*أكدت هبة عبد القادر، والدة مهند سمير، أن صحته فى تحسن مستمر حيث تم إزالة جهاز التنفس عنه، وأصبح مدركا تماما واستطاع التعرف على كل من حوله لكنه ينسى تماما كل تفاصيل واقعة ضربه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*صباحى:البرلمان القادم غير إخوانى وأؤيد الإشراف الدولى على الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*61 مصابا فى اشتباكات أولتراس المصرى وطلاب المدينة الجامعية ببورفؤاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*أصيب أحد المعتصمين بميدان التحرير، بنزيف شديد وذلك بعد أن طعنه مجهول أمام مدخل الميدان من جهة شارع محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*أكد يسرى عبد الرازق، محامى الفنانة إلهام شاهين، رفضه التام لمبادرة الصلح مع عبد الله بدر، مؤكدا أنه ماض فى طريقه القانونى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*"تقصى الحقائق": قيادات عسكرية كشفت معلومات جديدة حول قتل المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*للعام الثانى على التوالى، حصل موقع اليوم السابع على جائزة مجلة دير جيست الناطقة باللغة الإنجليزية، كأفضل موقع إخبارى عن عام 2012، فى الاستفتاء السنوى الذى تقيمه المجلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*"مؤسس الأمر بالمعروف": أطالب أن تتولى الشرطة تطبيق النهى عن المنكر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*أحمد فوزى: "الإنقاذ الوطنى" ستخوض كل المعارك ولن تترك البلد للإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*متحدثة أمريكية: ندعم توصل مصر وصندوق النقد لاتفاق بشأن القرض*


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2013)

قال  المرشد العام لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد بديع أن النظام السابق  مسئول عن ما وصلت اليه البلاد من تدني اقتصادي و انتشار للفساد فى كافة  ارجاء الدولة، مؤكدا على ثقل المهمة على المصريين في الفترة الحالية.​​
​
وتابع  خلال تغريدة له صباح اليوم  داعياً جموع المصريين إلى التعاون من أجل  النهوض بالبلاد، وخاصة على الجانب الاقتصادي، موضحاً ان الله سبحانه وتعالى  أمر الناس بالمحافظة على المال، ووجوب الاهتمام به.​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)

أعلن النائب البرلمانى السابق محمد أبو حامد، عن خوضه للانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة على مقعد الفردى فئات دائرة قصر النيل.


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*بكار للفايننشيال تايمز: الإخوان لهم دور كبير فى انشقاقات حزب النور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*الأسوشيتدبرس: التحقيق مع باسم يوسف علامة على أن مرسى ليس ديمقراطياً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*تسود حالة من الاستنفار الأمنى من قبل اللجان الشعبية بميدان التحرير، منذ صباح اليوم الخميس، بعد الاعتداء على أحد المعتصمين، وهو محمد المصرى، والذى تم الاعتداء عليه من قبل مجهولين، مساء أمس الأربعاء.*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)

الداخلية: «الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر» لم تطلب أي مساعدة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)

*«صحيفة»: زيارة «سليمانى» للقاهرة تثير غضب وزير الداخلية*

قالت مصادر أمنية أن قاسم سليماني قائد فرقة القدس التابعة للجيش الثوري الإيراني زار القاهرة لمدة أربعة أيام في نهاية شهر ديسمبر الماضي.

أفادت صحيفة يديعوت أحرونوت الإسرائيلية أن سليماني إلتقى بعصام الحداد مساعد الرئيس محمد مرسي للشئون الدولية، وناقشا معًا طرق للسيطرة على القوات الأمنية في مصر.

وقالت الصحيفة أن مسئولين بارزين من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قاموا بتنظيم هذا الاجتماع مما أثار غضب وزارة الداخلية المصري.


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)

*كريمة الحفناوى: «المرأة والشباب» على رأس قوائم «الجبهة» لانتخابات النواب*

قالت كريمة الحفناوى الأمين العام للحزب الإشتراكى المصرى وعضو الجبهة الوطنية لنساء مصر أنه سيتم الإتفاق على آليات التعامل مع الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة مع جميع الأحزاب المشاركة فى جبهة الإنقاذ، وفقاً  للجنة الإنتخابات التى تعنى بوضع آليات اختيار الشخصيات والقوائم التى ستخوض بها الجبهة الإنتخابات القادمة.

واضافت أن أليات مواجهة تيار الإسلام السياسى ستكون فى وحدتنا وقوتنا وترشيح شخصيات قوية والدخول بقوائم موحدة.

واشارت الحفناوى أنه تم الإتفاق مع جميع النساء بجميع الأحزاب على تشكيل لجنة بإسم "لجنة تنسيق العمل الجماهيرى لنساء مصر" للعمل  كيد واحدة والإتفاق على أى عمل ميدانى خاص بالنساء ومطالب الثورة مشيرة إلى أن اللجنة ستقوم بالتنسيق مع جبهة الإنقاذ على آليات الإنتخابات.


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)

*عمرو موسى: قانون الانتخابات يخدم قوى «الاسلام السياسى» *


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)

*إنقاذ 125 سائح بعد «شحوط» فندقين عائمين بالأقصر*


أدى انخفاض منسوب المياه بشكل كبير في تفريعات النيل بين الأقصر وأسوان إلى إلغاء الرحلات فجر اليوم بعد  شحوط فندقي "مريم وترثيب" وعلى متنهم 125 سائح من مختلف الجنسيات، وعلق الفندقين في الوحل فى منطقة الجبلين جنوب الأقصر.

تقدم السياح بشكاوى إلى سفاراتهم بالقاهرة التي خاطبت الداخلية لاتخاذ الإجراءات الفورية حيال سحب الفنادق إلى الشاطئ والذي تم من جانب احد الفنادق العائمة، وتم إنزال السياح بمدينة إسنا بجنوب الأقصر تمهيدا لترحيلهم عبر الحافلات إلى مدينه الأقصر ظهر اليوم.


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2013)

إخلاء سبيل الفلسطنيين المتسللين لكنيسة 6 أكتوبر لتأخر تحريات الأمن الوطنى


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2013)

البابا تواضروس: الرئيس رمز للبلاد ولا يصح الإساءة  له


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2013)

الاكونومست: الإسلاميون يفقدون شعبيتهم بصورة سريعة.. وأخطاء مرسى ستؤثر على نتيجة الانتخابات البرلمانية


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2013)

فوكس الأمريكية: المحافظون يطالبون أوباما بوقف تسليح مصر خوفاً من ديكتاتورية الإخوان


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (3 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحشيش عامل عمايلة فى مصر عشرة على عشرة 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*عميد تجارة عين شمس يعتدى بالضرب "بالبوكس" على صحفية "اليوم السابع"
اعتدى الدكتور طارق حماد عميد كلية التجارة جامعة عين شمس، ومدير مكتبه على الزميلة رحمة رمضان الصحفية بجريدة "اليوم السابع"، أثناء تغطيتها لمظاهرة الطلاب بالكلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*وزير التعليم العالى يتجه لبورسعيد لمتابعة أزمة "المدينة الجامعية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*أمين عام جماعة الإخوان: "تقصى الحقائق" لم تتهمنا بقتل المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة تنفى صلتها بحوادث الدهس والهروب خلال أحداث ثورة يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*أكد عبد المنعم عبد المقصود محامى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن تصريحات الدكتور أسامة ياسين وزير الشباب حول الفرقة 95 التى كشفت التسريبات، أن تقرير لجنة تقصى الحقائق الذى تم تقديمه لرئيس الجمهورية أمس لا يدين الإخوان من قريب أو من بعيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*مصادر: مرسى وقنديل يبحثان آخر تطورات التعديل الوزارى اليوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2013)

البابا تواضروس فى لقاءه بالعصار: للكنيسة دور وطنى فى المرحلة المقبلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*"أمن الدولة" تحقق فى اتهام الإخوان بتلقى 10 مليارات من أمريكا 
ومحامى الإخوان يتوعد مقدمى البلاغ  *


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2013)

تزايدت  الضغوط على البيت  الأبيض لمنع وصول صفقة الأسلحة المكونة من 20 مقاتلة من  طراز «إف 16» و200  دبابة أبرامز، من واشنطن إلى مصر، المقرر وصول الدفعة  الأولى منها فى 22  يناير الجارى، وقدم مركز «القانون والعدالة» الأمريكى،  التماساً لإدارة  الرئيس باراك أوباما، موقعاً من 150 ألف شخص، لوقف الصفقة.
وجاء فى نص الالتماس: «إقامة  ديكتاتورية دينية مسلحة بأسلحة أمريكية هى  تهديد مميت لإسرائيل وأمريكا»،  وطالب المركز بوقف التمويل الأمريكى لمصر  حتى إثبات أن هذه المساعدات  ستستخدم لصالح الأمن القومى للولايات المتحدة  وإسرائيل». ونقلت شبكة «فوكس  نيوز» الإخبارية الأمريكية، أمس، عن المدير  التنفيذى للمركز، جوردن  سيكولو، قوله: «الالتماس سيعزز المعارضة المتزايدة  للصفقة فى واشنطن،  والتخلى عن الاتفاق لن يعيب شرف أمريكا، وذلك بالنظر  للنظام الجديد فى  القاهرة، حيث إن الأمور ليست مستقرة، والحكومة التى وقّعت  على الصفقة فى  السجن الآن».
وأوضحت «الشبكة» أن الصفقة  هى جزء من حزمة المساعدات الخارجية  الأمريكية، مشيرة إلى أن هناك أصواتاً  معارضة كثيرة تطالب «أوباما» بوقف  الصفقة، بسبب الإشارات المتناقضة التى  ترسلها حكومة مصر الجديدة، التى  تقودها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*حافظ سلامة: عصام العريان "لطخ" سمعة الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2013)

*الحياة اللندنية: "يهود مصر بإسرائيل" تطالب العريان بضمانات لعودتهم*


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2013)

تهم   الناشط السياسي، محمد المصري، الذي تم الاعتداء عليه أمس، في ميدان   التحرير، كلا من حركة حازمون، ومحمد سعادة، عضو الحركة، والناشط عبد الرحمن   عز، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بالتعدي عليه ومحاولة اغتياله. 
 وقال المصري، لـ"الوطن"، إنه  تلقى عدة تهديدات أخرى بعد الاعتداء علية،  مؤكدا أنه حرر محضر بالواقعة  برقم 56 أحوال قسم الدرب الأحمر، اتهم فيه  الحارس الشخصي لحازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل، وعبد الرحمن عز، وجماعة الإخوان  وحازمون بمحاوله اغتياله، مشيرا  إلى أنه كان مهدد من أكثر من جهة، خاصة أنه  أحد الشهود العيان علي محاولة  اغتيال الناشط السياسي مهند سمير. 
 فيما لجأ "عبودي"، الناشط  السياسي المهدد من قبل أنصار عبد الرحمن عز  أيضا، إلى تحطيم وإلغاء خط  التليفون الخاص به، بعد أن تلقى عدة تهديدات من  قبل أعضاء حازمون يتوعدون  له، مضيفا "نشروا رقمي علي تويتر، وجاتلي تهديدات  كتير من ناس معرفهاش،  كلهم بيشتموا، ومنهم ناس سبت الدين علشان الاعتداء  على عبد الرحمن عز،  واحد منهم قالي انت تستاهل الموت احسنلك وواحد قالي  انتوا كفره." 
 يذكر أنه تم الاعتداء أمس على الناشط السياسي محمد المصري في ميدان التحرير من قبل مجهولين وإصابته إصابه قطعية بالصدر والبطن.
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2013)

محمد أبو حامد في  تعليقه على ما يسمى بـ"إئتلاف الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر"؛ قال   الدكتور "محمد أبو حامد" أن الحديث عن تخريف بعض الجماعات الدينية سواء   مجموعات الأمر بالمعروف أوغيرها يعطيها أهمية غير مبررة هوءلاء يتعامل معهم   بقوة القانون. وأضاف – في تغريدة على حسابه الشخصي بموقع التدوين القصير  "تويتر" أن ظهور  هيئات و جماعات الأمر بالمعروف هي الترجمة العملية لبعض  نصوص الدستور  الباطل التي تكلمت عن دور المجتمع في حفظ القيم .   وأكَّد  "أبو حامد" أنه سوف تظهر العواقب العملية السلبية لنصوص هذا الدستور   الباطل تبعًا لذلك المعركة الحقيقية هي ملاحقة الدستور و رفض التعامل معه   كأمر واقع .   وأوضح أن السماح للمجموعات المتطرفة التي تدعي أن لها دور في  فرض تطبيق ما  يسمونه شريعة هو هدم للسلم و الأمن الإجتماعي يتحمل  مسئوليته مرسي و  جماعته.   وأضاف إنه يجب على المجتمع أن يدرك أن هذه  الجماعات الدينية في معظمها  جماعات متطرفة لا علاقة لها بحقيقة الدين  ومعظمهم يحتاج إعادة تأهيل لفهم  الدين، مضيفًا: يجب على الأزهر الشريف أن  يكشف حقيقة هذه الجماعات الدينية  المتطرفة و يبين موقف الإسلام من أفكارهم  قبل أن تهدم المجتمع .   وعلى الجانب الآخ ؛ دعى "أبو حامد" إلى النزول  بمظاهرات يوم 25 يناير  القادم، قائلاً : أرفض التسليم لمنطق الأمر الواقع  الذي يريد النظام فرضه  على الشعب،وأدعوا للمشاركة في تظاهرات 25 يناير  لإسقاط دستور التطرف الذي  يقنن الإرهاب.   وأكد إنه ألتقى أمس إلتقيت  بالأستاذ "حمد دومه"بناء على طلبه، رغبة في شرح  وجهة نظره في المواقف التي  إتخذتها و لم يقبلها الثوار .   مؤكدًا إنه في جميع مواقفه السياسية التي  إتخذها لم يكن يقصد أبدًا في أي  منها التحرك ضد الثورة أومبادئها .
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2013)

استقبل  البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،  مساء  اليوم الخميس، بمقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية العباسية، وفدًا من قادة  القوات  المسلحة برئاسة اللواء محمد العصار مساعد وزير الدفاع، أوفده الفريق  أول  عبد الفتاح السيسي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة للتهنئة بعيد الميلاد.  	 قال اللواء محمد العصار، مساعد وزير الدفاع -  في تصريح له عقب اللقاء   بمقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية - جئنا اليوم، لنقل تحيات وتهنئة   الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع   والإنتاج الحربي، والفريق صدقي صبحي رئيس الأركان، وتهنئة كل أفراد القوات   المسلحة بعيد الميلاد المجيد.  	وأضاف اللواء العصار، نتمنى لبلادنا الخير  والسلام وأن يكون العام الجديد  عامًا سعيدًا لنا جميعًا.  	وقد ضم وفد  قيادات القوات المسلحة الذي رأسه اللواء العصار، كلاً من  اللواء أحمد أبو  الدهب رئيس هيئة التنظيم والإدارة بالقوات المسلحة،  واللواء توحيد توفيق  قائد المنطقة المركزية العسكرية.


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2013)

قال  البابا تواضروس الثانى أن علاقتنا بالرئيس محمد مرسى يسودها الاحترام   المتبادل، وهو رمز للبلاد ولا يجب الإساءة له بأى حال من الأحوال، مهما   اختلفت عليه الناس ولا يصح أن تأخذ الكنيسة موقفا منه. جاء ذلك خلال لقاء   البابا مع وفد المركز العربى للبحوث والدراسات الذى انتهى منذ قليل، وضم كل   من السيد ياسين وسليمان شفيق وعبد الرحيم على. وتطرق اللقاء لحوار فكرى  عن  فكر الكنيسة الاستراتيجى فى المرحلة المقبلة ورؤيتها للعدالة  الاجتماعية  والسلام والعولمة والعالم الجديد والدور الوطنى للكنيسة  وتفاعلها مع  المجتمع.​


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2013)

*
* دعا الدكتور محمد بديع، مرشد الإخوان  عناصر الجماعة للاستعداد للتضحية  والاستشهاد فى سبيل إقامة «المشروع  الإسلامى» فيما تم وصفه بأنه استعداد  لأحداث متوقعة فى الذكرى الثانية  لثورة 25 يناير. وقال بديع تحت عنوان:  «رسالتى إلى الإخوان»، نشرتها صحيفة  حزب الحرية والعدالة التابع للجماعة  أمس: «عزيزٌ علينا أن يُصاب أحد من  إخواننا وفلذات أكبادنا بأى أذى أو ضرر،  فضلاً عن أن يصاب أو يُسْتَشهد،  ونتمنى أن نفديه بأرواحنا لو استطعنا إلى  ذلك سبيلاً؛ لكنها إرادة الله  النافذة باختيار شهداء وإصابة مصابين فى  ابتلاء ربانى، لمواجهة تهديدات  ثورتنا المباركة وحماية الإرادة الشعبية،  والواجب يحتم علينا اتخاذ قرارات  حاسمة مبنية على معلومات أكيدة ومتواترة،  نشعر معها بأن خطراً حقيقياً  يهدد بلدنا وأهلنا، وإننى على ثقة بأنكم  تدركون ذلك ومستعدون للفداء  والتضحية من أجل نهضة بلادكم، نحن نتقرب إلى  الله تعالى بكل أعمالنا  ونخشاه فى كل حين قدر استطاعتنا، وأصحاب الدعوات  يُضحون من أجل دينهم  وأوطانهم وأهليهم، ويجدون فى التضحية، والجزاء عند  الله على قدر العمل  والجهد والعناء والتضحية، ولنتذكر هتاف المرشد الأول  رحمه الله: (الجهاد  سبيلنا)، والجهاد هو بذل أقصى الجهد فى مجالات الدعوة  والخدمة الاجتماعية  والإصلاح والسعى لتحقيق المشروع الإسلامى». وأضاف: «بعض  المتربصين الذين  لا يريدون خيراً لمصر وشعبها وأمتنا، يريدون إدخالنا فى  مرحلة فراغ سياسى  ومتاهة فكرية؛ لإطالة أمد المرحلة الانتقالية، وإفشال  التحول الديمقراطى،  وإهدار الإرادة الشعبية»، وتابع: «نُشْهِد الله عز وجل  أننا فى إدارتنا  للأحداث الحالية، وما سبقها وما سيتلوها نقدم الصالح العام  على الخاص،  ونسعى للتوافق بين الجميع لما فيه خير مصر وشعبها، بل وأمتنا  كلها، ولا  نسعى لمصلحة خاصة، وإنما للحفاظ على مكتسبات الأمة بما نراه من  وسائل  وإجراءات مناسبة». وتعليقاً على ما قاله بديع، قال الدكتور عمار على  حسن،  الخبير فى الحركات الإسلامية: إن الرسالة خطيرة، تحمل أكثر من رسالة   ومعنى، منها محاولة رأب الصدع داخل الجماعة، عقب قتل «الإخوان» للمتظاهرين   فى أحداث قصر الاتحادية، أو الاستعداد لمظاهرات «25 يناير» فى الذكرى   الثانية للثورة، ومن المؤكد أن قيادات الجماعة ستخرج الأيام المقبلة لتقول   إن لديها معلومات عن أعمال تخريبية، وانقلاب على الحكم، وهو نفس ما كان   يقوله المجلس العسكرى، ووزارة الداخلية، كلما تصاعد الموقف والغضب الشعبى.​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يناير 2013)

تدور معركة فى إحدى قرى البلينا محافظة سوهاج بالأسلحة النارية, الحصيلة حتى الآن ثلاث قتلى

[YOUTUBE]W-DBjrZ2ZkY[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

قاد  الشيخ مظهر شاهين إمام وخطيب مسجد عمر مكرم عقب أداة صلاة الجمعة، مسيرة  توجهت إلى كنسية الدوبارة لتهنئة الأقباط بعيد الميلاد المجيد وأعياد رأس  السنة.

 كان عدد من السياسيين والشخصيات العامة قد تواجدوا عقب صلاة الجمعة اليوم  فى كنسية الدوبارة لتهنئة المسيحيين بعيد الميلاد المجيد، وعلى رأسهم  الإعلامية بثنية كامل والمستشار زكريا عبد العزيز والكاتب الصحفى عبد  الحليم قنديل والكاتب علاء الأسوانى.​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

اول صورة ليوسف الحسينى وابو الغار وابو حامد اثناء الاحتفال ب عيد الميلاد المجيد من داخل الكنيسه
 2013-01-04 14:13:30 

 



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*قال محمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، إن الحشد لـ 25 يناير واجب وطنى لإسقاط النظام الديكتاتورى القائم، والذى فقد شرعيته فعليا، مشيرا إلى أن النظام الحالى لا يدين بالولاء لمصر،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*يهودى مصرى بإسرائيل: لسنا مجانين حتى نستجيب لدعوة عصام العريان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*مقتل جندى فى ظروف غامضة بسيناء.. والتحقيق يؤكد إطلاقه النار على نفسه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*القبض على المتهمين فى مذبحة مدرسة الزينية بالأقصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*ضبط مخزن صواريخ أمريكية مضادة للطائرات بالعريش قبل تهريبها إلى غزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*بلاغ يتهم مرسى بإهدار المال العام باستخدام 65 سيارة فى موكب الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*حافظ سلامة: لابد من وقفة صارمة أمام دعوى العريان لليهود بالعودة لمصر

قال الشيخ حافظ سلامة زعيم المقاومة الشعبية بالسويس، إن الدكتور عصام العريان نائب حزب الحرية والعدالة وزعيم الكتلة البرلمانية، تناسى أن اليهود الذى دعاهم للعودة إلى مصر هم قاتلو شهداء سيناء فى 1973.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*خطيب مسجد التوحيد يصف المعارضة بـ"المفسدين" ويحذر من اتباعهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*الزمر: تحالف الجماعة الإسلامية مع أبو إسماعيل مازال فى مرحلة التفاوض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*كذب سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين، رئيس اتحاد المحامين العرب، ما أعلنته وزارة العدل أمس الخميس، بأن جميع مبالغ أتعاب المحاماة التى تم تحصيلها بمعرفة المحاكم تم توريدها مباشرة إلى صندوق النقابة العامة للمحامين بالقاهرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يناير 2013)

إسرائيل بدأت تتحرك للحصول على تعويضات يهود مصر


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*سادت حالة من الهدوء أمام ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية بعد غياب الشيخ أحمد المحلاوى للمرة الثانية على التوالى بعد سخونة الأوضاع فى القائد إبراهيم لعدة أسابيع بعد اشتباكات دموية بين الإسلاميين والقوى السياسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*شكل عدد من المسلمين، لجانا شعبية أمام كنيسة الدوبارة الكائنة بميدان التحرير، حيث قاموا بتفتيش المتوافدين على الكنيسة والكشف عن هوياتهم أثناء الدخول إلى الكنسية للاحتفال بعيد الميلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*الأسوانى: من يحرم تهنئة الأقباط بأعيادهم جاهل ولا يعرف معنى الوطنية

قال الكاتب والروائى الدكتور علاء الأسوانى، أثناء تواجده فى مقر كنسية الدوبارة، إن تلك الكنيسة استخدمها ثوار مصر أثناء ثورة الـ25 من يناير، ولجأوا إليها أثناء ملاحقتهم من قبل قوات الأمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يناير 2013)

أشرف السعد على قناة المستقلة منذ قليل: مبارك أودع بالبنك المركزى تريليون و 270 مليون جنيه مصرى  ... ومرسى وعصابته يشحتون من أمير قطر نص مليار ويفاوضون البنك الدولى من أجل 4 مليار .. وقال أن مبارك رجل شريف أحب مصر وضحى بنفسه من أجلها


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*"التعليم": الأسئلة السياسية ممنوعة وسنعاقب واضع امتحان شبرا الخيمة

قال الدكتور رضا مسعد رئيس قطاع التعليم العام، إن الوزارة منعت منذ العام قبل الماضى تضمين كافة الامتحانات سواء بالنقل أو الشهادات العامة أية أسئلة ذات طابع سياسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة من "الصحفيين" إلى النائب العام للتأكيد على حرية الصحافة

بدأت فعاليات الخروج بمسيرة من أمام مقر نقابة الصحفيين إلى مكتب النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله، للمطالبة بالقصاص العادل لقتلة الشهداء والتأكيد على حرية الصحافة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*الداعية فوزى السعيد: الليبراليون والعلمانيون كفار مخلدون فى النار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يناير 2013)

الفجر: مطار القاهرة يستقبل جثمان شاب مصرى لقى مصرعه جراء التعذيب فى سجون ليبيا


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يناير 2013)

السفيرة المصرية في قبرص تصفع شرطية على وجهها


[YOUTUBE]RllG9mi7zNQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

العريان   كالعادة يزعم أن تصريح اليهود رأي شخصي لا يمثل الجماعة! منذ متى وإخواني   له رأي مستقل دون موافقة المرشد؟ كفى سياسة جس النبض. كشفناكم.​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

*  	   	أكد الرئيس محمد مرسي، أن  التعديل الوزراي بالحكومة يواكب الاحتياجات  الملحة للإصلاح الاقتصادي.  	 وكتب عبر حسابه الخاص على "تويتر": "كان لزاما علينا إجراء التعديلات   المطلوبة بالحكومة الجارية بما يواكب الحاجات الملحة للإصلاح الاقتصادي   ورعاية مصالح الشعب".

انا بصراحه مش عارفه اى شعب اللى بتكلم عليه
*


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

*طالبت جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطني بالإسماعيلية من مجلس النواب والرئيس محمد مرسي  رفع  الحصانة عن الدكتور عصام العريان عضو المجلس و القيادي بجماعة الأخوان   المسلمين بسبب تصريحاته التي طالب فيها يهود مصر الذين طردهم الرئيس   الراحل جمال عبد الناصر بالعودة مرة أخرى.  	   	وقال الدكتور عدنان زيادة  القيادي بالجبهة أن الجبهة اصدرت أمس بيان أكدت  غيه على قداسية الأراضي  المصرية والا يكون اي جزء من أراضي مصر طرفا في اي  مفاوضات تتم مع دول  عربية أو أجنبية فيما يتعلق بالقضية الفلسطينية.  	   	ودعا البيان الى  محاكمة العريان بتهمة تهديد الامن القومي بمصر واثارة  القلاقل والبلبة بين  افراد الشعب.  	   	كما طالب البيان بعرض العريان على طبيب أمراض نفسية  نظرا لما لأهمية  مناصبه القيادية باعتباره زعيم الأغلبية بمجلس النواب و  مستشار رئيس  الجمهورية وقيادي بجماعة الأخوان المسلمين.  	   	وناشد  البيان جميع وسائل الاعلام مقاطعة العريان مقاطعة تامة وعدم  استضافته في  اي لقاءات أو حوارات.  	   	وناشد البيان أيضا الرئيس محمد مرسي كبح جماح  أعضاء جماعة الاخوان  المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة فيما يتعلق بالتصريحات  واخضاعهم للمحاسبة  نظرا لخطورة هذه التصريحات على الوضع بالبلاد.
 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2013)

*ألقت قوات حرس الحدود بمنطقة رفح الحدودية القبض على مراسل صحفى، بعد تصويره منطقة عسكرية محظور بها التصوير، حيث قام المراسل بتصوير المعدات والمركبات الموجودة بتلك المنطقة*


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

*أكد جمال صابر المتحدث باسم حركة  "حازمون"، أن ما ذكره المتحدث باسم حزب  النور نادر بكار لصحيفة "وول  ستريت" الأمريكية، عن أن حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل  المرشح الرئاسي المستبعد لا  يتمتع بالشعبية الكافية وشخصية راديكالية،  "كلام ليس له أي أساس من  الصحة"، ووصفه بأنه "يعيش في كوكب آخر" على حد  قوله.  	   	وأضاف صابر أن  أبوإسماعيل جمع أكثر من 160 ألف توقيع، بينهم 30 ألف توقيع  من "النصارى"  بما يؤكد شعبيته، وتابع "إن وصف بكار لقيادات حزب الوطن  الجديد بأنهم  جماعة هامشية، ستثبُت صحته من عدمها خلال الأيام القادمة".  	   	ووجه جمال  صابر رسالة لبكار قائلاً: "أنصحك بألا تروج لتصريحات ضد إخوانك  من نفس  الاتجاه السياسي، لأن التيار الإسلامي يجب أن يتمتع بفكر واتجاه  واحد، ولا  يصح أن يعيب أحد على آخر"، مؤكداً ضرورة تكاتف الأحزاب الإسلامية  لصالح  بعضها البعض.

الغربيه بيكدبوا الكدبه ويصدقوا نفسهم 
*


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

*يا إلهي ع الكبسة يا عريان!| يهود مصر لللعريان: لن نعود لمن لا يحترم الأقليات واهتم بمشاكلك*


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

*
أكدت حركة   صامدون، أن يوم 25 يناير المقبل، سيكون ثورة جديدة على وزارة الداخلية،   بعدما ثبت تواطؤ وزيرها الحالي، اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، ضد الدولة   ومؤسساتها، على حد قولها.
وأضاف حازم   خاطر، المتحدث باسم الحركة، في تصريحات لـ "البديل" أن الحركة حصلت على   معلومات تُفيد فساد الوزير الحالي، وسيتم تقديمها في بلاغ رسمي للنائب   العام، المستشار طلعت إبراهيم، لافتًا إلى أن الحركة ستقوم بعمل فعاليات   كبيرة ومؤثرة الفترة المقبلة، مطالبة بتطهير كافة مؤسسات الدولة وعلى رأسها   القضاء والداخلية.
وأعرب خاطر عن   أمنيته بالتعاون مع كافة القوى السياسية لتحقيق مطلب التطهير في 25 يناير   المقبل، مشددًا على أن الحركة لن تتعاون مع الفلول.

البديل*


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

*
 	فجر عدد جريدة الوفد الصادر غدًا السبت، قضية نهب أراضي  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين ورجال "حبيب العادلى" وزير الداخلية الأسبق بعنوان  "جرائم الإخوان  ورجال العادلي في نهب أراضي الدولة". كما تنشر الجريدة  عددًا من الموضوعات  الهامة بعناوين: - 10 شروط من جبهة الإنقاذ لسلامة  الانتخابات البرلمانية.  - تحذير.. اللهو الخفي قادر على التلاعب بتقرير  قتل الثوار. - توابع زلزال  الجنيه.. شركاء البترول الأجانب يطلبون الأرباح  بالعملة. - فشل الحداد في  إنقاذ الخلية الإخوانية المعتقلة بالإمارات. -  العدل وزارة حرب ضد استقلال  السلطة القضائية. - بلاغ يتهم مرسي بإهدار  المال العام. - مناورة إخوانية..  مشروع قانون الانتخابات عناد مرسي.*​* 




​ 



​*


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

*تستضيف الاعلامية مني الشاذلي في برنامج ''جملة مفيدة'' علي فضائية أم  بي  سي مصر، البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية  غداً السبت.​ وأضاف بيان للقناة  صدر اليوم الجمعة، ان  البابا تواضروس سوف يوجه رسائل المحبة إلي أبناء  الشعب المصري، للحديث عن  احتفالات أعياد الميلاد والعديد من الملفات  الساخنة التي كانت اخرها تفجير  الكنسية المصرية في ليبيا.​
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*"أبو عيطة" يطالب "الآداب" و"المجارى" بإقصاء دعاة التكفير عن المنابر هههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الصحفى المقبوض عليه برفح يعمل بجريدة متوقفة عن الصدور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*وزارة الآثار تنفى سرقة قصر قازدوغلى بميدان سيمون بوليفار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*العربى يزور بابا الإسكندرية اليوم لتهنئته بعيد الميلاد

أعلنت الجامعة العربية، أن الأمين العام للجامعة الدكتور نبيل العربى سيقوم بزيارة صباح اليوم السبت إلى الكاتدرائية بالعباسية للقاء الأنباً تواضروس بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*هاكرز يخترق حساب "العريان" على تويتر.. ويناقش قضية عودة اليهود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية: القاهرة مرحلة أولى فى خطة المراقبة بالكاميرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*أبو حامد ينظم حملة للحشد ليوم 25 يناير تحت شعار "إسقاط النظام" 

أعلن محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، عن تنظيم حملة الحشد ليوم 25 يناير 2013، قائلاً، إن الحشد لـ 25 يناير واجب وطنى لإسقاط نظام فاشى فقد شرعيته بأفعاله الباطلة التى أجهض بها أحلام الثورة وأسقط بها دولة القانون والدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*"التيار الشعبى": لن نحتفل بذكرى ثورة يناير لأنها لم تنجح حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*كشف الدكتور محمود فتوح رئيس اللجنة النقابية للصيادلة عن تصدير السلطات المصرية إلى غزة أدوية تعانى الصيدليات المصرية من نقصها.

 وأضاف فتوح خلال مداخلة هاتفية على قناة on tv""لأول مرة فى مصر نلاحظ اختفاء عائلات كاملة من الأدوية، وأن تاريخ هذه المشكلة بدأ بعد الثورة، ولكنها بدأت تنحدر نسبيا إلى أن جاء الرئيس محمد مرسى ومشاكل الدستور وجبهة الإنقاذ، مما أدى إلى انخفاض نسبة التصنيف الائتمانى لمصر، وبالتالى لم تستطع الشركات استيراد الخامات من الخارج، بالإضافة إلى ازدياد سعر الدولار، مما دفع الشركات إلى منع إنتاج الأدوية.

 وأَضاف فتوح، أنه توجد أدوية منع وجودها لأقل من 6شهور، وبعد زيادة أسعارها بدأت تتواجد بالسوق، وأن العملية عملية مصالح ولا يهمهم مصلحة المواطن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*دعت حركة "كفاية" بالإسكندرية جموع الشعب المصرى إلى المشاركة فى مليونية الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير تحت شعار "عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية كرامة إنسانية"، موضحه أن الحشد يوم 25 هو بداية للنهاية، نهاية كل الصمت والرضا والخنوع لما يحدث فى بلادنا وبداية لصفحة جديدة من الإيجابية والمطالبة بالحقوق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*خبير إستراتيجى: تملك غير المصريين لأراضى بسيناء عبث بالأمن القومى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*صفوت البياضى: ناقشنا مع البابا تواضروس إنشاء مجلس الكنائس المصرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2013)

*صحيفة مونيتور: الحاجة فى مصر باتت ملحة لتبنى تدابير تقشفية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2013)

ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻠﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻱ "ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺗﺎ " ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺷﻔﻴﻖ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻲ ﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻄﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻲ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻋﺎﻡ 2050


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2013)

البناء والتنمية يدعو لسحب نوبل من البرادعي:scenic:


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2013)

اخلاء سبيل اسامة الشيخ بكفالة 50 الف جنية


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2013)

> البناء والتنمية يدعو لسحب نوبل من البرادعي:scenic:


اتحداهم ان كانوا عارفين يعنى اى جائزة نوبل .؟
ولية وضعها العالم الفريد نوبل .؟
فعلا اكثر شىء بيستفزنى ان بيحكمنا بقر


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2013)

> ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻠﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻱ "ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺗﺎ " ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺷﻔﻴﻖ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻲ ﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻄﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻲ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻋﺎﻡ 2050


الاتحاد الاخوانى السلفى يختار الدكتور مرسى لقيادة مصر لكى يرجعها عصر الجاهلية


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2013)

الشيخ عبدالله التميمي إمام مسجد السلفيين في مدينة حمص السوريه في حوار مباشر على الهواء على القناة التلفزيونيه الإسرائيليه الثانيه يشيد فيه بدولة إسرائيل وينفي بشدة أي عداوه معها واصفا بأنها لم تكن ولن تكون عدوة السلفيين وأنهم يقاتلون حنبا إلى جنب في معركة واحده تجاه نفس الأهداف ولم ينس فضيلة الشيخ إعلان عداوته الشديده لحزب الله زاعما أنهم رصدوا جائزة لقتله عله ينال وسام الشرف من الإسرائيليين

[YOUTUBE]iTWeR4F6IPQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2013)

ﻋﻀﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﻭﻣﻦ اعضاء تأسيسية ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﻋﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻡ ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻧﺎﺩﺕ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﺒﺮﻫﺎ ... ﺗﺰﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺯﻭﺟﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﺒﺮﻫﺎ .


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2013)

زلزال بقوة 7,7 امام السواحل الأمريكية .....


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2013)

الارصاد : تحذير من طقس سيء جدآ يسود مصر ابتداء من اليوم. العاصفة القادمة ستشهد رياح عاتية تبلغ سرعتها 80 Km في الساعة في البحر المتوسط, درجة الحرارة العظمي في القاهرة ستكون 12 درجة مئوية, سيصل ارتفاع الامواج فى البحر الأبيض والاحمر لـ  4 امتار وتحذير الصيادين بعدم الصيد في البحرين خلال العاصفة, العاصفة ستشمل كافة محافظات الجمهورية وخصوصآ محافظات الشمال والصعيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2013)

أشعل مجهولون النيران في سيارة شرطة تابعة لمديرية أمن القاهرة، أثناء تأمينها لفعاليات مهرجان ''الفن ميدان''، وألقوا الحجارة على بعض سيارات الأمن المركزي بجوارهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Le3mxMK7wJc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (5 يناير 2013)

قال محسن عبد الفتاح المتحدث  الإعلامي للاتحاد العام لأفراد هيئة الشرطة ،  نيتهم الدخول في اعتصام  مفتوح أمام مقر ديوان وزارة الداخلية، بداية من  اليوم السبت، احتجاجًا على  تكليف اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير للداخلية خلفًا  للواء أحمد جمال الدين.   	   	وقال محسن عبد الفتاح، إنه جار الإعداد لاعتصام أمام مقر وزارة  الداخلية،  وإضراب عام على مستوي مديريات الأمن بكافة المحافظات بالتنسيق  مع الائتلاف  العام لأفراد الشرطة تنديدًا بمغادرة اللواء أحمد جمال الدين  لمنصبه.  	   	وأضاف محسن أن أفراد الشرطة غاضبون من تغيير اللواء أحمد  جمال الدين وزير  الداخلية السابق، بالرغم من مجهوداته والطفرة التي يشهد  بها الجميع بداخل  الوزارة، ودوره في عودة رجل الشرطة مرة أخري للشارع  المصري، والحملات  المستمرة لضبط الخارجين عن القانون، والانضباط الأمني  الملحوظ في الفترة  الأخيرة.  	   	وتابع المتحدث الإعلامي لأفراد الشرطة  أن الداخلية ليست طرفًا في نزاع  سياسيًا، وأفراد الشرطة يرفضون أن يصبح  منصب وزير الداخلية مرهونًا بلعبة  سياسية.


----------



## candy shop (6 يناير 2013)

قال  أبو العز الحريرى، المرشح السابق بانتخابات الرئاسة، إن التعديل الوزارى  بشكله الحالى لن يختلف شيئا عما سبق، وأداء الوزارة الحالية لن يختلف عن  سابقتها حيث إن السياسات ثابتة ولم تتغير. 

وأضاف: ولو غيرت الوزارة بأكملها فهى "فاشلة فاشلة فاشلة"، مشيرا إلى أن  الوزارة الحالية أو بعد تعديلها لن تأتى بالخير فأحمد نظيف وعاطف عبيد كانا  من الشخصيات السياسية المخضرمة ولكن وزارتهما فشلت نظرا لاتباعهما  السياسات الخاطئة. 

وطالب "الحريرى" بتغيير السياسات وليس الأشخاص، قائلا "السياسة العامة  المتبعة من الرئيس محمد مرسى لم تقدم أى شىء، فليس هناك برنامج أو مشروع  للنهضة وليس لهم مشروع أو تصور حقيقى لإعادة توزيع الإيرادات العامة  والناتج القومى".


----------



## candy shop (6 يناير 2013)

أكد النائب السابق محمد أبوحامد أنه سيعلق أي عمل انتخابي و يتفرغ للحشد ليوم 25 يناير لأنه أصبح معركة مصير للوطن.
وأضاف أبوحامد في تدوينة له  علي تويتر أنه يتفق مع جميع الانتقادات التي وجهها باسم يوسف للمعارضة في  حلقة برنامجة أمس ، وأنه يتمنى أن تنشأ نخبة جديدة عقب 25 يناير تكون قادرة  على قيادة القوى الوطنية.​ الوفد الاليكترونية​


----------



## candy shop (6 يناير 2013)

علم "اليوم السابع" أن الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسى   السابق  يستعد بقوة بالتعاون والتنسيق مع أحزاب سياسية وحركات وطنية لإعداد   قوائم  بمرشحى تابعين له لخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة.

وأكدت مصادر أن الفريق شفيق أعطى تعليماته لأتباعه بخوض الانتخابات    البرلمانية المقبلة على 100 أو 150 مقعداً فى جميع المحافظات على مقاعد    القوائم الحزبية أو المرشحين على المقاعد الفردية. 

وأشارت المصادر إلى أن هناك تنسيق بين أنصار شفيق وبعض الأحزاب ليكونوا على رأس قائمتها بالإضافة إلى قوائم الحركة الوطنية المصرية.


----------



## candy shop (6 يناير 2013)

كشفت مصادر بمجلس الوزراء أن الوزراء الجدد سيؤدون اليمين الدستورية أمام الرئيس محمد مرسى في قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي غد الاحد . 

ويجتمع الدكتور قنديل الوزراء الجدد الآن بمقر مجلس الوزراء، قبل إعلان أسماء النهائية للتعديل الجديد 

الوزراء الجدد هم: 

خالد فهمي عبد العال وزيرًا للبيئة 

حاتم عبد اللطيف وزيرًا للنقل (عن حزب الحرية والعدالة) 

وائل المعداوي وزيرًا للطيران المدني 

محمد علي بشر وزيرًا للتنمية المحلية (عن حزب الحرية والعدالة) 

أحمد إمام وزيرًا للكهرباء 

عاطف حلمي وزيرًا للاتصالات 

عمر سالم وزيرًا للشؤون القانونية والبرلمانية 

محمد إبراهيم (رئيس مصلحة السجون) وزيرًا للداخلية 

المرسي سيد حجازي وزيرًا للمالية 

باسم كامل محمد عودة وزيرًا للتموين (عن حزب الحرية والعدالة) 


وكان الغموض قد ساد الشارع المصري حول مصير التغيير الوزاري طوال  الأيام   الماضية ، دون قيام مؤسسة الرئاسة بالكشف عن الأسباب الحقيقة لتأخير    الاعلان عن أسماء الوزراء الجدد. 
واستمرت التعديلات الوزارية التي تقدم بها الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس  مجلس   الوزراء إلي الرئيس محمد مرسي داخل ثلاجة مؤسسة الرئاسة لما يقارب  الأسبوع   ، وسط حالة من التخبط داخل مؤسستي الرئاسة ومجلس الوزراء وخروج  أنباء   متضاربة حول موعد الأعلان عنها. 
وأكدت المصادر أن قنديل قدم قائمة ترشيحاته بالوزراء الجدد  إلي الرئيس منتصف الأسبوع الماضي  .


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2013)

*وصف د.عزازى على عزازى القيادى بالتيار الشعبى وجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، التعديلات الوزارية الجديدة بأنها "مزيد من التخبط والارتباك والأخونة والانهيار، حكومة بلا مشروع وبلا رؤية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2013)

*البابا: الفتوى بتحريم المعايدة على الأقباط جرح كبير لنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2013)

*محمود سعد: الإخوان سيطروا على مفاصل الدولة بـ8 وزارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور أحمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن الرئيس محمد مرسى فشل فى احتواء المعارضة ويصر على إضاعة كل الفرص لجمع القوى والأطياف السياسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2013)

*أكد الدكتور أحمد الشيخ، شقيق المهندس أسامة الشيخ، رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون السابق، والحاصل على حكم اليوم بإخلاء سبيله، بأنه سيتم الإفراج عنه اليوم نتيجة لتأخر الإعلان عن الحكم أمس، مشيرا أنه يعتبر إخلاء سبيله أمس،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2013)

*طارق الخولى: التعديل الوزارى استكمال لمخطط تمكين "الإخوان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2013)

*ضباط الشرطة: الإطاحة بوزير الداخلية لرفضه الدفاع عن مقرات الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2013)

*بعث الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ببرقية تهنئة إلى قداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، بمناسبة الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يناير 2013)

ارتفع سعر صرف الدولار بالبنوك، اليوم الأحد، ليسجل 649 قرشًا فى سعر بيع البنوك مقارنة بتعاملات يوم الخميس والتى كانت سجلت 645 قرشًا، فى حين رفعت بعض شركات الصرافة السعر ليتراوح بين 650 و655 قرشًا، وفى السوق السوداء وصل السعر إلى 662 قرشًا، وفقًا لمسئول مصرفى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع".


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يناير 2013)

«قنديل» يكلف وزير الزراعة بحضور قداس عيد الميلاد 

مش قادر ينسى انه كان موظف بوزارة الرى


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يناير 2013)

الشوري يمنع الأعلاميين من حضور مناقشه قضيه خليه الأمارات الأخوانيه


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يناير 2013)

اسكندرية غرقت النهارده





​


----------



## candy shop (6 يناير 2013)

عبدالمنعم حلاوة                
                  جدد الرئيس محمد مرسي تعهده بتعزيز   الديمقراطية في مصر، وحماية الأقليات، وعدم التمييز ضد الأقباط الذين   يعيشون في مصر.

 وقال الرئيس مرسي في حوار لشبكة سي إن إن الإخبارية يذاع غدا الاثنين،   "أتعهد بالحفاظ على حرية التعبير وتعزيز الديمقراطية، وكذلك حماية الأقباط   وتوفير الأمن والحرية لهم."

وقالت الشبكة الإخبارية الأمريكية أن الرئيس مرسي جدد تعهده في الحوار الذي   أجراه معه المذيع الشهير "وولف بليتزر" أمام المصريين والعالم اجمع أنه  لن  يكون هناك قمع في مصر  وسيكون هناك ديمقراطية ينعم بها الجميع المسلمون   والأقباط.

وأشارت الشبكة أن الرئيس مرسي عاش في أمريكا فترة ودرس في جامعة ساوث   كارولينا، ويعرف جيدا الديمقراطية الأمريكية ويجب أن يسعى لتطبيقها في مصر.

وأشارت الشبكة إلى أن مخاوف الأقباط في مصر تزايدت الفترة الماضية مع وصول   الإسلاميين إلى الحكم، حيث تزايد الخطاب المعادي لهم من جانب بعض الشيوخ   بصورة أثارت قلقهم.


----------



## candy shop (6 يناير 2013)

*بالصور.."باخوميوس"حرصنا على الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد رغم حزننا على احداث كنيسة ليبيا

*​1/7/2013   12:38 AM​​*




*​*
احمد الشمارقة


قال الانبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة وقائم مقام البابا السابق انه رغم حزننا الشديد على الاحداث المؤسفة التى وقعت فى كنيسة مصراته بدولة ليبيا الا اننا نحتفل بعيد الميلاد المجيد رغم هذة الاحزان .

جاء ذلك خلال إحتفالات الكنيسة بعيد الميلاد المجيد مساء اليوم بمطرانية البحيرة بمدينة دمنهور بحضور اللواء"محمد حبيب"مدير امن البحيرة واللواء "جمال الغمرى "سكرتير عام المحافظة نيابة عن محافظ البحيرة لوفاة شقيقة وعدد من القيادات التنفيذية وممثلى الاحزاب وشباب الحركات السياسية .

وكان "باخوميوس "  قد بدء كلمته بالترحيب بالقيادات المدنية والدينية والحزبية مشيراً ان  الوقت الحالى احوج الى تقبل الاخر فنحن لا نسعى الى الشهرة او السلطة ولكن  نريد خدمة دينناً مشدداً على بضرورة الاهتمام بالفقراء والجوعى والمحاتجين  لانه جزءاً من رسالتنا التى تؤكد على ضرورة تحقيق العدل.

واوضح"مطران البحيرة "اننا اثرنا على انفسنا وحرصنا على الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد رغم الاحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها كنيسة ليبيا لنعبر عن فرحتنا بالعيد وبتولى البابا"تواضروس"مسئولية الكنيسة ودعا بالتوفيق الى الرئيس"محمد مرسى"فيما هو فى صالح للشعب المصرى .













































*


----------



## candy shop (6 يناير 2013)

*"أبوحامد" يقبل يد "البابا" للمرة الثانية: له قدسية مثل شيخ الأزهر ورئيس الجمهورية*
* 	   	أصر النائب البرلماني السابق محمد أبوحامد على تقبيل يد البابا  تواضروس  الثاني، للمرة الثانية، بعد واقعة تقبيل يده عقب فوزه بالمنصب  البابوي.  	وقال أبوحامد، لـ"الوطن" إنه لا يهتم بالانتقادات التي توجه له،  وهو مقتنع  أن شخصية البابا لها قدسية مثل شيخ الأزهر ورئيس الجمهورية.  	 يذكر أن أغلب الشخصيات العامة التي حضرت قداس عيد الميلاد بالكاتدرائية،   غادرت الكنيسة بعدما أنهى البابا تواضروس الثاني عظته.*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يناير 2013)

حريق هائل بـعدد من المحلات بحارة اليهود


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*عادل حمودة: "أبو إسماعيل والمحلاوى والاتحادية" سبب إقالة وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*اليوم.. وقفة لضباط المطار لرفض تصريحات أبو إسماعيل عن الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*أكد المحامى د. فيصل العتيبى، رئيس هيئة الدفاع الكويتية عن الرئيس المصرى السابق حسنى مبارك، أن هناك أدلة جديدة ستؤكد براءة مبارك من تهمة قتل الثوار،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*إطلاق عيار نارى فى الهواء بميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*ممدوح حمزة لوزير الداخلية الجديد: ستلقى مصير العادلى إذا "طاوعت الإخوان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*عمرو أديب يهنئ الأقباط بالعيد ويدعوهم إلى عدم مغادرة مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*ياسر على: الرئيس قبل استقالة العريان من الهيئة الاستشارية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*إجراءات مشددة بالمطار لتأمين وصول 150 مليون دولار قادمة من سويسرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*أعاد المعتصمون فى ميدان التحرير ترتيب الخيام المنصوبة بصينية الميدان مساء اليوم الأحد، وذلك لنفى ما يشيعه البعض عن أن المتواجدين فى ميدان التحرير ليسوا إلا باعة جائلين، وللحفاظ على الشكل الحضارى للاعتصام، ولإعادة النظام مرة أخرى للميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل أسامة الشيخ من قسم بولاق أبو العلا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*وافقت لجنة شئون الأحزاب السياسية اليوم الأحد، على تأسيس حزب الحركة الوطنية رسميا، الذى أسسه الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح السابق لانتخابات الرئاسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*البرادعى مهنئاً الأقباط بعيد الميلاد: سيظل الدين لله والوطن للجميع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*فخرى عبد النور: جبهة الإنقاذ ليس لها مطالب من الإدارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*أطلق شباب القوى والحركات الثورية المتواجدة بجبهة الإنقاذ دعوة لنزول جموع الشعب المصرى للاحتشاد أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا يومى 14 و15 يناير الجارى، وذلك لحماية المحكمة وقضاتها من مليشيات جماعة الإخوان التى حاصرت المحكمة من قبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*"الأموال العامة" تجدد حبس "الشريف" 15 يوماً بتهمة إهدار المال العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*عبّر البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الأقباط، عن حزنه إزاء الدعوة إلى تحريم المعايدة على المسيحيين، داعياً إلى الرد عليها، وعدم التعامل مع المروجين لها، محملاً المجتمع ككل مسؤولية المخاوف التى يشعر بها أقباط مصر.*


----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2013)

*
	قاطع ممثلي الأحزاب والتيارات والحركات الإسلامية قداس العيد بكافة مدن    وقري محافظة بني سويف ولم يحضر ممثل واحد لهم أيا من القداسات في كافة    كنائس المحافظة وبخاصة ممثلي حزب الحرية والعدالة بينما شارك المستشار ماهر    بيبرس محافظ بني سويف واللواء احمد شعراوي مدير الأمن والمحاسب شريف    الجمسي السكرتير العام للمحافظة والعميد احمد زكي رافت السكرتير المساعد    والقيادات التنفيذية وممثلين لأحزاب الوفد والمصريين الأحرار ومصر التقدمي    والدستور وحركة 6 ابريل والتجمع في قداس العيد بمطرانتي بني سويف وببا  حيث   قدموا التهنئة للأنبا غبريال أسقف بني سويف والأنبا اسطفانوس أسقف  ببا   والفشن وسمسطا بينما
 
*


----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2013)

*المتحدث العسكري: الجيش يحبط محاولة لتفجير كنيسة رفح بسيناء  	معتز سليمان 
	   	أعلن، العقيد أحمد محمد علي، المتحدث العسكري للقوات المسلحة، عن تمكن   قوات الجيش بسيناء، من إحباط محاولة تفجير كنيسة رفح.   	   	وقال  المتحدث، عبر الصفحة الرسمية له على الفيس بوك: "تمكنت قوات الجيش من  ضبط  سيارتان «تويوتا دبل كابينة – دايو لانوس سماوى اللون وبدون لوحات»  بخلف  حى الصفا بين كنيسة رفح وأحد الوحدات العسكرية تحت الإنشاء".  	   	وأضاف،  "فى تمام الساعة الواحدة من صباح اليوم، تمكنت عناصر القوات  المسلحة  العاملة فى سيناء من إحباط محاولة لتفجير كنيسة رفح، وذلك بعد نجاح  ثلاث  دوريات تابعة للقوات المسلحة من ضبط سيارتين".  	   	وأوضح أن إحدى  السيارتين تمكنت من الهرب، وتم ضبط الأخرى وبها مجموعة من  العناصر الملثمة  و"4 أجولة من مادة تى أن تى – 2 سلاح آلى – 2 خزنة – 50  طلقة – 5 مفجر  كهربى – قاذف آر ب جى – دانة أر ب جى"، مشيرا الى أن عناصر  من القوات  المسلحة تمشيط المنطقة بحثا عن العربة الأخرى.
 
 





 
	السيارة وأمامها المظبوطات
 
*


----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2013)

*[





*


----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2013)

*
قرر أعضاء النيابة العامة بشكل مفاجئ إرجاء تعليق العمل كليا لأجل غير مسمى، والذي كان مقررا له اليوم.
وقال أحمد عبد   الفتاح عضو النيابة العامة، إن الإرجاء سببه الحفاظ على مصالح المواطنين،   وليس معنى إرجائه عدم اللجوء إلى تلك الخطوة التصعيدية، ولكن التأجيل لفترة   مؤقتة لإعطاء النائب العام فرصة لترك منصبه.
ونفى عبد الفتاح   ما يتردد بأن هذا القرار نتيجة تعرض أعضاء النيابة لضغوط من قبل التفتيش   القضائي، مكتفيا بقوله: "سنعلن تفاصيل وأسباب قرار التأجيل في بيان سنصدره   بعد قليل"

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يناير 2013)

العثور علي لودى وصوفى نجلتي " توفيق باشا أندراوس " مقتولتين بقصر والدهما بالأقصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يناير 2013)

لبنان تغلق المدارس والجامعات لمدة يومان بسبب الطقس السيئ الذى ضرب لبنان واسفر عن مقتل اثنين من المواطنين


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)

اكد محمد أبو حامد , النائب السابق بمجلس الشعب ومؤسس حزب حياة المصريين , عن الإحتياج حتاج قانون يجرم التمييزالديني ويجرم كل من يخطئ في حق أي ديانة أخرى .
 قائلا " أن  الخلافات الحالية مجرد خلافات عارضة  , وفكرة قيام الأحزاب على أسس دينية  يؤدي الى تفكيك المجتمع  , والمشاكل السياسية اذا أصبحت دينية يتحول الخلاف  الى صراع واذا استمر الوضع يتحول الى إقتتال ..والبعض يحاول جر الجميع الى  أرضهم الباطلة .

 وأضاف  أنه يجب  معالجة الخطاب الديني الذي يتسم بالوهابية أو السلفية ويقوم بحشد الناس ضد  قيم المسامحة والمساواة التي ندعو لها  , ويجب أن نتخلص من المعتقدات  الخاطئة داخل المجتمع كي نخطو للأمام .


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)

خالد عبدلله , ووجدى غنيم , وعبدلله بدر (( محتالون )) وأعرف بلاوى سوداء عنهم !!!
وما يفعله ابو اسماعيل ( بلطجة )
ودماء الشهداء جميعا فى رقبة مرسى امام الله حتى ولو كانوا اخوانا
وجماعه الاخوان المسلمين .. متطرفون ومتخلفون ويعتقدون ان جماعتهم أكبر من مصر !!
وان الوطن وثن ..والعلم صنم .. والسلام الجمهورى شرك بالله !!
وتعقيبا منه على موضه شيوخ الفضائيات الان وما يفعلونه على قناة الحافظ والناس من سب واهانه واساءه للأسلام والمسلمين ؟؟
اولا انا افخر ان طول عمرى لم ادخل قناة فضائيه من هؤلاء مثل ( الناس او الحافظ ) !!
حيث ان هؤلاء المشايخ لهم طريقه منفرة
لا تمت الى الدين او الاخلاق او الى الانسانية او السلفية بصله !!

فليس من ديننا السب او الشتم وهذه جرائم يحاسب عليها الشرع والقانون , فلقد  نهانا الله عز وجل عن سب ( اللات والعزى ) وسب الاصنام والالهة الباطنة ,  قائلا (( لا تسبوا الذين تدعون من دين الله ))
صدق الله العظيم / فعلى سبيل المثال الشيخ وجدى غنيم الذى تحدث عن هدم  الاهرامات , هو رجل متخلف , ولديه افكار غريبة ودى مصيبة سودا !!

وهجوم / عبدلله بدر على فنانة ومحاربتها دليل على انه يشاهدها ويشاهد افلامها


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)

قالت مصادر مطلعة بوزارة التنمية المحلية، أن حركة  المحافظين الجديدة ستشمل  تعيين 8 محافظين جدد، بينهم محافظو القاهرة  الكبرى «القاهرة والجيزة  والقليوبية»، وأن التغييرات ستشمل محافظات قنا،  والشرقية، والمنوفية،  وأسوان، والوادى الجديد.

وقالت المصادر إن الحركة ستعلن عقب انتهاء الأجهزة الرقابية من إعداد   تقاريرها لعرضها على القيادة السياسية لاختيار الأمثل، موضحة أن التغييرات   ستكون محدودة، وتشمل نقل عدد من المحافظين من محافظاتهم إلى محافظات أخرى.

وأضافت المصادر  أن الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج   الحربي، سينفرد بترشيح المحافظين بالنسبة للمحافظات الحدودية، ومنح الدكتور   محمد على بشر، وزير التنمية المحلية، جميع الصلاحيات والاختصاصات في  حركات  المحافظين بعد المقبلة، وحركة تغييرات رؤساء الأحياء والمدن  والوحدات  المحلية، مشيرة إلى أن المحافظين الجدد سيأتي بعضهم من حزب النور  السلفي  بعد تعذر اختيار أحد من الحزب في التغيير الوزاري الأخير، فضلا عن  عدد من  الأعضاء المنتمين لحزب الحرية والعدالة التابع لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين،  ويشغلون حالياً مناصب سكرتيرى عموم فى المحافظات.


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)

*بيان رقم 1 بشان مظاهرات 25 يناير 2013
*



*



* 


 
 
​


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)

*]   	قالت السلطات  الروسية إن قوات الأمن الروسية في إقليم شمال القوقاز  المضطرب قتلت،  الاثنين، ثلاثة متشددين اشتبه بتخطيطهم لشن هجمات على كنائس  أثناء  احتفالات المسيحيين الأرثوذكس الروس بعيد الميلاد.  	وقالت اللجنة الوطنية  لمكافحة الإرهاب في بيان إن قوات الأمن حاولت وقف  سيارة فان في إقليم  «كاباردينو- بالكاريا»، الأحد، ولكن من بداخلها أطلقوا  النار وقتلوا في  المعركة التي تلت ذلك والتي اشتعلت النار خلالها في  السيارة.  	وأضافت أنه  عثر بداخل السيارة على متفجرات وأسلحة نارية وذخيرة وأن الرجال  الذين  قتلوا كانوا يخططون لشن هجمات على كنائس أثناء قداس الاحتفال بعيد  الميلاد  عند المسيحيين الأرثوذكس والذي يوافق، الإثنين.  	ولم يقدم البيان أدلة  تدعم هذا الاشتباه ولم يتسن التأكد من صحة هذه الرواية.  	ويتكرر وقوع  تبادل مميت لإطلاق النار بين الشرطة ومن يشتبه بأنهم متشددون  عند نقاط  التفتيش على الطرق في منطقة شمال القوقاز بروسيا وهي سلسلة أقاليم  تشهدا  تمردا إسلاميا تعود أسبابه إلى حربين انفصاليين في الشيشان.  	وأغلب سكان  إقليم «كاباردينو- بالكاريا» من المسلمين ولكن به أقلية مسيحية كبيرة*


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)

*رئيس «جنايات شبرا»: حقوق الأقباط مهدرة.. ولا مساواة بينهم وبين المسلمين
	   	كريم البكرى 
	   	قال المستشار خالد الشباسي، رئيس محكمة جنايات شبرا، إن الأقباط  «يعانون  من التهميش فى كافة المجالات، وحقوقهم مهدرة في مصر؛ فلا يوجد  رئيس جامعة  قبطى أو عميد كلية قبطي، كما أن عدد المحافظين والوزراء لا  يتخطى الثلاثة،  وعدد المعينين بمجلسي الشعب والشورى فى أقصى نسبة لم يصل  إلى 2%».  	   	ورفض الشباسي، فى حواره لبرنامج «الشعب يريد»، الذى يُعرض  على قناة  «التحرير»، أمس الاثنين، تصنيف المصريين على أساس ديني، مطالبا  بإعادة  المساواة الغائبة بين كل المصريين في الحقوق وفي الظهور على الساحة   السياسية.

	وأكد الشباسي أن نسبة التيار الإسلامي ستتضائل، مضيفا: «الدستور تم   اعتماده من 10% من الشعب المصري، و63% ممن ذهبوا إلى الاستفتاء»، داعيا   للالتفاف حول فكرة المواطنة، معتبرا القضاء حِصن الشارع المصرى وضمانته من   الفتنة والفُرقة والتشتت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

وزارة الصحة وافقت على زيادة أسعار 572 دواء، الثلاثاء، بينها 30 صنفا تابعا للقطاع الحكومي، و542 صنفا تابعا لشركات القطاع الخاص


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

العريان ::: مؤسسة الرئاسة (( قليلة )) الحيلة ، والرئيس مرسي يحكم فقط من خلال وزرائه وليس سلطاته. والجماعة غير قادرة على محاربة الفساد !!


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

علي قطب, خبير الارصاد الجوية : ستستمر موجة عدم الاستقرار غدااااا ، وستكون رعدية في سيناء والشرقية والدقهلية وكفر الشيخ، والتأثير سيكون سيء على الطرق الزراعية


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

مورسى على تويتر: لو لم اكن اعلم ان 99% من هذا الشعب يحبنى لتركت الحكم الان



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

7 فبراير أولي جلسات محاكمة حازم أبو إسماعين بتهمة سب وقذف وزارة الداخلية


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2013)

*ألقى مجهولون زجاجات مولوتوف على مبنى الجامعة الأمريكية، من ناحية قصر العينى، كما يقوم المعتصمون فى الميدان بمطاردة المجهولين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2013)

*أغلق سائقو سيارات السرفيس والتوك توك شارع الهرم أمام شارع العريش، وذلك بعد اشتباكات مشتركة بين أصحاب التوك توك وأصحاب السرفيس وخلاف على أولوية المرور*


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> مورسى على تويتر: لو لم اكن اعلم ان 99% من هذا الشعب يحبنى لتركت الحكم الان
> 
> 
> 
> ​




طب ازاى ده مغيب ولا ايه 

المفروض يمشى حالا يادوب هما عشيرته مش اكتر 
​


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)

حالة من الفوضى تسيطر على ميدان  التحرير، بعدما حاول عدد من المجهولين  إشعال النيران فى عدد من خيام  المعتصمين، عن طريق زجاجات المولتوف، وفروا  هاربين، في الوقت الذي ألقى  فيه مجهولون زجاجات المولتوف على مبنى الجامعة  الأمريكية من ناحية شارع  الشيخ ريحان​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

بلطجية يُغلقون شارع الهرم و يحطمون 15 سيارة


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

اشعل مجهولون النار بمقر جامعة الدول العربية بميدان التحرير وتقوم قوات الاطفاء الآن بمحاولة احتواء الحريق.


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> اشعل مجهولون النار بمقر جامعة الدول العربية بميدان التحرير وتقوم قوات الاطفاء الآن بمحاولة احتواء الحريق.



*اقتحم ملثمون يستقلون دراجات نارية، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، ميدان التحرير من ناحية قصر النيل، متجهين إلى مبنى جامعة الدول العربية، وألقوا عددا من زجاجات المولوتوف على مبنى الجامعة من الأمام، مما تسبب فى احتراق جزء من الجدار الأمامى.

 وتوجه عدد من المعتصمين للتصدى لهم فى الحال، ولكنهم فروا هاربين من ناحية شارع عمر مكرم.. على الفور تم إبلاغ شرطة النجدة بالواقعة، وعلى الفور حضرت سيارة مطافئ وإسعاف وغاز طبيعى تأميناً لسلامة المبنى من أى تسرب غاز به، وانتقل الرائد محمد الشاعر، رئيس مباحث قسم قصر النيل، لعمل المعاينة اللازمة، وتحرير محضر بالواقعة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

*محمد علي بشر عضو مكتب الإرشاد ووزير التنمية المحلية.  اتهم بتوظيف الأموال لصالح جماعة الإخوان والاشتراك بمشروعات غسيل أموال وعينه رئيس الجمهورية وزيرا للتنمية المحلية. 

الجدير بالذكر أن نيابة أمن الدولة العليا بالتجمع الخامس قررت يوم الاثنين الموافق 15/1/ 2007 حبسه بتهمة هو وعدد من رجال أعمال الإخوان منهم "خيرت الشاطر" نائب مكتب الإرشاد وتمت أدانته بالفعل والحكم بحبسه 3 سنوات إلى أن خرج من السجن بعد استكمال المدة في 15 يناير من عام 2010..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2013)

*الألتراس ينظمون وقفات احتجاجية لحشد المواطنين يوم حكم مذبحة بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

حريق هائل بسوق الجملة بالمنصورة


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

الجبال: الرئيس لديه رغبة في ادخال القضاء بيت الطاعة


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2013)

*كما نظرت  محكمة  القضاء الإداري الدعوي القضائية التي تطالب باصدار حكم قضائي بإلزام  رئيس  مجلس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية  	   	 بتقديم مشروع قانون يخضع الأديرة   والكنائس للجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات  وأحقية وزارة الداخلية في تفتيش   الكنائس والأديرة في أي وقت شأنها شأن  المساجد والزوايا, ونظرا لعدم حضور   أحد أمام المحكمة من المدعين, قررت  المحكمة تعليق اتخاذ القرار لحين حضور   المدعي وإعلانه بذلك.
	وقالت الدعوي التي أقامها أحد المحامين: إن المادة(40) من الدستور المصري    نصت علي أن المواطنين لدي القانون سواء, وهم مستاوون في الحقوق والواجبات    العامة لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو    العقيدة, وبالتالي فإنه يجب ان تخضع اموال الكنائس والأديرة للجهاز  المركزي   مثلها مثل المساجد.  	*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*شلل بالخط الأول للمترو بعد تعطل قطارين وانفصال الكهرباء بمحطة المرج 

شهد الخط الأول لمترو الأنفاق، شللا على طوله من حلوان إلى المرج، نتيجة تعطل قطارين أحداهما بين محطتى عين شمس والمطرية ويحمل رقم 2 وكان متوجها إلى حلوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*"الإخوان و"المالية" يناقشان اليوم "الصكوك الإسلامية" بجامعة القاهرة*


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2013)

*



فاطمة ناعوت F.Naoot ‏@FatimaNaoot
**النوبة تنفصل عن #مصر بعد سينا يا #مرسي.مصر تقطع أواصرها بسببك يا #مرشد.مصر أفلست يا #شاطر. جلبتم لنا الخراب والفلس والشتت يا خونة. منكم لله.*​*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*ضباط شرطة المطار يتبرعون بالدم لمستشفى سرطان الأطفال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*تنظم حركة شباب 6 إبريل بالإسكندرية اليوم الأربعاء، حفل تأبين لإحياء ذكرى الأربعين يوم على استشهاد جابر صلاح "جيكا" أمام حى المنتزه بمنطقة سيدى بشر، فى تمام الساعة 5.30.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*الأمطار وعجز البالوعات عن تصريفها يعيقان حركة المرور بالقاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*ضبط شخصين بحوزتهما 150 طلقة نارية و5 خزائن لسلاح آلى بمدينة بدر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*توقف قطارات قبلى لاعتصام أفراد الشرطة على القضبان بنجع حمادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*أمر المستشار وائل الشيمى قاضى التحقيق المنتدب من وزارة العدل تأجيل التحقيق مع المتهمين بالاعتداء على المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة لجلسة الأحد 13 يناير لاستكمال التحقيقات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*"الكهرباء": عطل فنى وراء انقطاع التيار بالخط الأول لمترو الأنفاق 

نفت وزارة الكهرباء والطاقة، علاقتها بانقطاع التيار الكهربائى الذى شهده الخط الأول لمترو الأنفاق، موضحة أن العطل فنى ولا دخل للوزارة أو محطاتها فيه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*السكك الحديدية: استئناف حركة قطارات قبلى بعد فض اعتصام أفراد الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*أهالى الإسكندرية يوقفون خط قطارات أبو قير لدخول الأمطار منازلهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام يضم 20 عضو نيابة لفريق التحقيق فى تقرير تقصى الحقائق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*غلق 3 موانئ بالسويس بعد ارتفاع الأمواج وزيادة سرعة الرياح*


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2013)

تقدم  الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية، ببلاغ ضد جمال فهمي، وكيل نقابة   الصحفيين، وكانت نيابة استئناف القاهرة قد طلبت الاستعلام عن جمال فهمي في   النقابة ومقر اقامته بناءا على مذكرة من الادارة المركزية القانونية   للرئاسة وذلك بسبب تصريحات فهمى أن مقتل الحسينى أبو ضيف لكشفه أن زوج أخت   الرئيس تم الافراج عنه ضمن قرارات العفو الرئاسى وكان محكوم عليه فى قضية   رشوة .

	قال  فهمى، إن مقاضاة الرئيس مرسى لى لن ترهبه، وأنه يعبر عن وجهة نظره فى   جميع قراراته وممارسات الإخوان،وأضاف فى تصريحات صحفية  اليوم الأربعاء  أن  النيابة خاطبت النقابة للاستفسار عن جهة عمله ومحل إقامته، بعد تلقيها   بلاغا من الإدارة المركزية للشئون القانونية برئاسة الجمهورية، يتهمه   بإهانة مرسى عبر تعليقه على قراراته وخطاباته.

	وأعرب عن دهشته من الفراغ الذى يعيشه مرسى حتى يجد وقتا كافيا لملاحقة   المعارضين لسياسته ومنتقديه، بسيل البلاغات الذى وجه ضد جموع الكتاب   والصحفيين، مؤكداً أنه شرف له أن يقاضيه الرئيس شخصياً.


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2013)

*
علقت "BBC" هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية على زيارة رئيس وزراء قطر الشيخ حمد بن جاسم بن جبر آل ثاني إلى مصر، بأنها زيارة الإنقاذ المالي حيث تعاني القاهرة من أزمة اقتصادية طاحنة.

 وأشارت هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية إلى أن قطر قدمت لمصر حوالي 2.1 مليار  دولار أمريكي في شكل قروض، بالإضافة إلى منحة مالية تبلغ قيمتها حوالي 483  مليون دولار أخرى، والتي تأتي في إطار المساعي الحثيثة من أجل التحكم في  أزمة العملة المصرية التي تواجه خطر الانهيار.

 وكان رئيس وزراء قطر قد أعلن عن مضاعفة الدعم المالي لمصر عقب لقائه مع رئيس الوزراء المصري هشام قنديل.

 وتعاني مصر حاليًا تهديدات مالية واقتصادية كبيرة خلال الفترة الماضية،  خاصة بعد أن سجل الجنية أدنى مستوى له أمام الدولار خلال 8 أعوام، وأصدر  البنك المركزي المصري تحذيرًا من أن وضع الاحتياطي النقدي بلغ مستويات  خطيرة للغاية.

 وحتى الآن فقط بلغت المساعدات المالية القطرية لمصر حوالي 2.5 مليار دولار.

 ووفقًا للبيانات الرسمية فإن الاحتياطي النقدي المصري كان 36 مليار دولار  قبل قيام ثورة 25 يناير في 2011، لكن الآن لم يتبق لمصر سوى 15 مليار دولار  فقط، وهو المبلغ الذي يكفي تغطية واردات البلاد من السلع الأساسية ثلاثة  أشهر فقط.

 وقد أدت المخاوف إلى سباق محموم في مصر لشراء العملة الصعبة، حيث يبحث  المصريون الذين يستوردون غالبيتهم احتياجاتهم من الخارج عن الدولار لشرائه  بأي ثمن.


​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل أنس الفقى بكفالة 5 آلاف جنيه على ذمة قضية الكسب غير المشروع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2013)

جريدة الاهرام تختار موزة زوجة حمد امير قطر سيدة العالم العربي


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية تطالب الحكومة بعودة الضباط الملتحين إلى عملهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*فتحت اللجان الشعبية، المكلفة بحماية المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، جميع مداخل الميدان أمام السيارات بعد تكدس عشرات السيارات أمام مداخل الميدان، نتيجة هطول الأمطار الغزيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: أنس الفقى محبوس على ذمة قضية "كسب" ولن يخلى سبيله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*تقدمت اليوم المنظمة العربية للإصلاح الجنائى، ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، بالنيابة عن الضابطين محمد عصام الدين كامل مهدى، ومحمد سامح محمد الحسينى محمد، ضد الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح السابق لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، يتهمانه فيه بالسب والقذف فى حقهما وحق وزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*وزير الخارجية الإيرانى يصل القاهرة ويلتقى مرسى غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*تعرضت دار سكن السفيرة المصرية ببروكسل فاطمة عتمان لاعتداء من قبل مجهولين صباح اليوم، الأربعاء، من خلال قذف زجاج النوافذ الخارجية بالحجارة وإشعال النيران بالمبنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

* لقوله: الرئاسة قليلة الحيلة..محمود سعد ساخرًا: أتقدم ببلاغ ضد "العريان" بتهمة إهانة الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*أعضاء "الحرية والعدالة" يختارون غداً أمين عام الحزب بديلاً للكتاتنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2013)

*أكد الدكتور على قطب، مدير عام التحاليل والتنبؤات بهيئة الأرصاد الجوية، على أن درجة الحرارة فجراً ستصل إلى 5 درجات مئوية، بينما ستصل العظمى غداً إلى 12 درجة مئوية والصغرى 4 درجات مئوية، كما تنخفض سرعة الرياح لتكون معتدلة على السواحل الشمالية الغربية المصرية.

 وأضاف قطب أن من المتوقع أن تنخفض الأمطار غرب مصر، وتكون غزيرة على القاهرة وسيناء والعريش والوجه البحرى، مشيراً إلى أن الحكومات فى العالم لا تستطيع أن تواجه الكوارث الطبيعية على الإطلاق وأن الحكومة المصرية تستطيع تدارك الأخطاء بنسبة 50% فقط.

 وأشار إلى أن سيسمح لحركة الملاحة البحرية فى العودة مرة أخرى غرب مصر، بينما لا يسمح فى شرقها، حيث يظل البحر مضطرب على السواحل الشمالية الشرقية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*قال د. يحيى الجمل، نائب رئيس الوزراء السابق، إن هناك مواد بالدستور تتيح صناعة الدولة الدينية ولا يوجد أسوء من الدولة البوليسية سوى الدولة الدينية، قائلا:" من سيملك أن يعترض على من سيتحدث باسم الله".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*الأسوانى: المصريون تهدر كرامتهم بالخارج والرئاسة تنتفض لـ 11 إخوانيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*عضو بالإنقاذ: الأولوية للمرأة والأقباط والشباب بقوائم الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*المغازى: شباب الثورة يطالب بكاميرا فى اللجان الانتخابية وإشراف دولى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*اليوم.. رابع جلسات محاكمة عصام سلطان بتهمة سب "شفيق"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*أصيب 4 فرنسيات وسائق مصرى فى انقلاب أتوبيس سياحى بطريق سانت كاترين على بعد 5كيلو من مطار سانت كاترين بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية والثلوج التى تملأ المدينة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*الشرطة تنجح فى فتح ميدان التحرير بعد التفاوض مع الثوار

انتظمت حركة المرور بميدان التحرير بشكل كامل، صباح اليوم الخميس، نتيجة فتح جميع مداخل الميدان ونزول قوات الشرطة لأول مرة إلى الميدان، منذ أكثر من شهرين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*"التيار الشعبى":سنعتصم أمام "الدستورية" لحماية قضاتها من ميلشيات الإخوان

أكد التيار الشعبى المصرى، مشاركته فى الدعوة الموجهة من شباب القوى والحركات الثورية والوطنية، للاحتشاد أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا يومى 14 و15 يناير الجارى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*شهدت حركة قطارات الوجهين القبلى والبحرى ارتباكا شديدا نتيجة تعطل أعداد كبيرة من أجهزة السيمافورات "الإشارات الكهربية" على طول الخطوط، بفعل الأمطار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*تعطل الإشارات الكهربائية بالمرج يربك حركة الخط الأول للمترو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*وصل الرئيس الفلسطينى، محمود عباس أبو مازن، إلى مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، لزيارة البابا تواضروس الثانى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*أنباء حول اعتذار الرئيس عن المشاركة فى احتفالات الثورة التونسية

صرح مصدر رئاسى، أنه من المتوقع أن يعتذر الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية عن زيارة تونس، والتى كان مقررا لها 14 يناير المقبل تزامنا مع احتفالات ذكرى الثورة التونسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*وزير خارجية إيران يصل "الاتحادية" وسط هتافات مناهضة لمرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*قال الأنبا كيرلس، أسقف نجع حمادى، إنه عرض على اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية الجديد، أزمة اختطاف الأقباط بنجع حمادى، مشيرا إلى أن وزير الداخلية وعده ببحث الأزمة والتعاون فى حلها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*تفقد اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة، واللواء حسن البرديسى مدير مرور القاهرة ظهر اليوم الخميس، الحالة الأمنية والمرورية داخل ميدان التحرير، بعد فتح الميدان صباح اليوم امام مرور السيارات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*النيابة تبدأ تفريغ سيديهات قتل المتظاهرين وتستدعى المتورطين فى الأحداث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*نشب حريق عصر اليوم فى مبنى الحزب الوطنى القديم الكائن على كورنيش النيل، بسبب إشعال مجهولين النار فى الدور الأول بالمتحف فى قطع من الأخشاب المتهالكة الموجودة بداخل المتحف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*"مالية الشورى" تجتمع بوزير المالية السبت لعرض مشروع الصكوك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*الهدوء يحيط بقصر الاتحادية وسط سيولة مرورية وتواجد 18 خيمة اعتصام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*أهالى بورسعيد يوقفون حركة القطارات للمطالبة بوحدات سكنية

اقتحم أكثر من 100 شخص من أهالى بورسعيد محطة سكة حديد بورسعيد، مانعين الموظفين بالمحطة من مواصلة أعمالهم، ومعترضين حركة القطارات بالمحطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام يحيل اتهام مرسى بالتعدى على السلطة القضائية لـ"العدل"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

مجهولون يعتدون على المحامي رجائي عطية أمام محكمة شمال القاهرة وإصابته بجرح قطعي أسفل العين


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*تظاهر عدد من أهالة منطقة الوراق أمام مقر وزارة النقل بمدينة نصر، للمطالبة بتشغيل "معدية"، موجهين انتقادات لمسئولى هيئة النقل النهرى بالفساد والتلاعب، مهددين بقطع الطريق أمام الوزارة فى حالة عدم الاستجابة لمطالبهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

تمكنت أجهزة الأمن من ضبط مدفعين و15 قذيفة آر بى جى و12 قذيفة TNT و1700 طلقة حارقة خارقة و84 طلقة خاصة ببنادق آلية داخل سيارتين بمطروح.


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*سلامة: مرسى قال فى 2005 "أحـل الله البيع وحرم الربا" ونسيها فى 2013

شن الشيخ حافظ سلامة أحد أبطال المقاومة الشعبية بالسويس هجوما على محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية لتصريحه فى عام 2005 وهو نائب بمجلس الشعب "أحـل الله البيع وحرم الربا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*أكد مصدر بغرفة عمليات نادى القضاة، المتابعة لعملية جمع التوقيعات من أعضاء النيابة العامة لرفض استمرار المستشار طلعت عبد الله فى منصب النائب العام، أن التوقيعات وصلت حتى الآن إلى نحو 2800 توقيع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*اللجان الشعبية تعاود غلق التحرير وتكدس مرورى بالميدان*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2013)

> تمكنت أجهزة  الأمن من ضبط مدفعين و15 قذيفة آر بى جى و12 قذيفة TNT و1700 طلقة حارقة  خارقة و84 طلقة خاصة ببنادق آلية داخل سيارتين بمطروح.



يا خبر ابيض .؟
TNT مرة واحدة .؟
داة محرم دولياً أن يكون موجود فى دولة ولا حتى الجيش يكون معع الناس .؟
الناس متعرفش السلاح داة بيعمل اى .؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*"الرئاسة" تعقد مؤتمرًا صحفيًا مساء اليوم حول الأوضاع الاقتصادية

صرح ياسر على المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية بأنه سيعقد فى الساعة 7.30 من مساء اليوم مؤتمر صحفى يتعلق بالجانب الاقتصادى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

وزير البترول : إحتياطى البوتاجاز يكفى 13 يوم والسولار 10 أيام فقط


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

متظاهرو بورسعيد يوقفون حركة القطارات .. ويوجهون رسالة ساخرة للإخوان كفاية نهضة عايزين فساد


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

يونس مخيون الرئيس الجديد لحزب النور: نسعي لتحرير المرأة الغربية من الرق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> يونس مخيون الرئيس الجديد لحزب النور: نسعي لتحرير المرأة الغربية من الرق



*الله عليك يا قاسم يا امين 
طب عايز اروح اجمع الكام دينار بتوعي من السوق 
واروح اشتريلي كام واحده قبل ما تجاره الرق تتلغي من بلاد الفرنجه 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*دعا وزير الخارجية الإيرانى، على أكبر صالحى، البابا تواضروس الثانى، لزيارة إيران، وقال صالحى، عقب لقائه بالبابا، تشرفت بلقاء البابا تواضروس واستفدت الكثير منه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

اقتحام مستشفي العجوزة والتعدي على الأطباء.. والأمن يحاول السيطرة بعد مقتل شابين في مشاجرة


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

المتحدث الرسمى: هشام رامز محافظ للبنك المركزى من 3 فبراير 2013


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2013)

*رئاسة الجمهورية تعلن رسميًّا اتفاق فتح وحماس على تفعيل مبادرة المصالحة المصرية
* *
	 		أعلنت رئاسة الجمهورية بشكل رسمي، اليوم الخميس، عن توصل حركتي فتحي  وحماس في ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس الأربعاء إلى تفعيل اتفاق المصالحة  الفلسطينية، الذي تم توقيعه بين الفصائل الفلسطينية برعاية مصرية في 4 من  مايو 2011، والبدء الفوري في إجراءات تنفيذ بنود الاتفاق.
* *
		أعلن ذلك الدكتور ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، خلال  المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده عصر اليوم الخميس بقصر الاتحادية، وأشار إلى أن  قيادات حركتي فتح وحماس، عقدوا اجتماعات أمس بالقاهرة برعاية مصرية، لتفعيل  اتفاق المصالحة بين الفصائل الفلسطينية، وذلك في أعقاب لقاء كل من الرئيس  الفلسطيني محمود عباس أبو مازن، ورئيس المكتب السياسي لحركة حماس خالد مشعل  مع الرئيس محمد مرسي أمس.
* *
		وأكد أن مصر تواصل جهودها لدعم المصالحة الفلسطينية وتوحيد الصف الفلسطيني.لا
* *




**

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
* *قرار رسمى من رئاسة الجمهورية مع فتح وحماس 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

مرسي يقبل استقاله محافظ البنك المركزي فاروق العقده


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2013)

*
        سكرتير  "البابا تواضروس": البابا سيترأس قداسًا كل أحد بالكاتدرائية المرقسية  بالعباسية! خاص الأقباط متحدون أكد القمص "مكاري حبيب"، سكرتير قداسة  البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، أن  البابا تواضروس سوف يترأس قداسًا كل يوم أحد بالكاتدرائية المرقسية  بالعباسية، بمشاركة أحد الأساقفة، في سابقة جديدة من نوعها بالكاتدرائية،  وسيُعقد القداس الأول الأحد المقبل. وأضاف "القمص مكاري"، أن البابا سيعقد  عظته الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية المرقسية يوم الأربعاء الأخير في نهاية شهر  يناير الجاري الموافق لعيد الأنبا أنطونيوس. وأشار "مكاري" أيضًا إلى أن  "البابا تواضروس" سيقوم يوم 10 مارس المقبل برسامة كهنة جدد، و13 مارس  برسامة 3 أساقفة جدد، و17 مارس سوف يقوم بإحياء الذكرى السنوية الأولى  لرحيل البابا شنودة الثالث.
*


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2013)

*"الدستور" تنفرد بأول صورة للاعتداء على رجائي عطية
 


  		الخميس, 10 يناير 2013 18:55     




 
رجائي عطية 


         كتب: محمد عبدالستار     
 	تعرض رجائى عطية- المحامى- للاعتداء من قبل عدد من المدعين بالحق المدنى بإحدى القضايا بمحكمة جناية شمال القاهرة بالعباسية.
 	وأصيب عطية بكدمات فى وجهه؛ نتيجة الاعتداء، وذلك نقلاً عن شبكة عاجل الإخبارية.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*زيادة خيام المعتصمين بـ "التحرير" وحلقات نقاشية حول 25 يناير القادم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*محافظ البنك المركزى الجديد: سأستكمل ما بدأه "العقدة"

قال هشام رامز، محافظ البنك المركزى الجديد خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الآن: "أتمنى أن أكون محل ثقة الرئيس فى هذه المرحلة الهامة من اقتصاد مصر،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*أعلن صابر عبد الصادق عضو الهيئة العليا فوز حسين إبراهيم بمنصب الأمين العام لحزب الحرية والعدالة بـ 39 صوت، بينما حصل حلمى الجزار على 21 صوتا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*تعرض الدكتور خالد علم الدين، مستشار الرئاسة لشئون البيئة، لحادث تصادم سيارته و6 سيارات أخرى فى طريق محرم بك بالإسكندرية بسبب الأمطار وسوء الأحوال الجوية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*أصيب، مساء اليوم الخميس، ضابط شرطة و3 جنود من قوات الأمن المركزى بعد انقلاب سيارة تابعة للأمن المركزى، فى طريق سفاجا - قنا، وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى سفاجا العام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*قالت د.كريمة الحفناوى، الأمين العام للحزب الاشتراكى المصرى، إن التحالف الديمقراطى الثورى الذى يضم القوى والأحزاب اليسارية المصرية، قرر النزول يوم 25 يناير لميادين التحرير، من أجل المطالبة بتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*الجيش الإسرائيلى يغلق طريقا موازيا للسياج الحدودى مع مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*نفى الإعلامى يوسف الحسينى، المذيع بقناة أون تى فى، ما تردد من إشاعات عن إصابته فى حادث سير بمدينة 6 أكتوبر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*أكد الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى، أن الاعتداء الذى وقع اليوم الخميس، على المحامى رجائى عطية، وإصابته أثناء خروجه من محكمة شمال، هو فضيحة جديدة للنظام الذى ترك أصحاب الرأى عرضة للإهانة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*الأنبا باخوميوس يسافر إلى ليبيا لتفقد كنيسة مصراتة خلال أيام

قال معوض حبيب، سكرتير الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة والخمس مدن الغربية وشمال أفريقيا لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الأنبا باخوميوس سيغادر القاهرة متجها إلى ليبيا خلال أيام، عقب تحسن الطقس والظروف الجوية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*انتهت محافظة الجيزة من سحب مياه الأمطار من مطالع ومنازل كوبرى فيصل والجيزة المعدنى و6 أكتوبر والدقى و15 مايو وكذلك نفق الهرم وعباس والجلاء و15 مايو وإمبابة ووادى النيل، وذلك بالتنسيق مع الصرف الصحى والأحياء، حيث تم تشغيل مواتير الأنفاق لسحب المياه و ذلك لتيسير حركة المرور بالشوارع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*المتهمون بالاعتداء على رجائى عطية يتقدمون له بالاعتذار

أعتذر عدد من المواطنين المتهمين بالاعتداء على المحامى رجائى عطية بالسب والقذف والضرب أثناء نظر إحدى القضايا التى كان عطية يترافع فيها بمحكمة شمال القاهرة بالعباسية، حيث أسفر الاعتداء عليه عن جرح قطعى فى وجهه أسفل الحاجب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى بالقاهرة: نجل أشرف السعد سلم نفسه لنيابة المعادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*زيادة أعداد الخيام أمام قصر الاتحادية رغم سوء الأحوال الجوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*"أطباء التحرير": غرق شوارع الإسكندرية وسيناء بسبب الأمطار كارثة صحية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*صحيفة نيويورك بوست ألامريكية: دعوة مرسى بالإفراج عن عمر عبد الرحمن تدليل للإرهاب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*"ألتراس أهلاوى" يوزع بيانا بمدينة نصر للاحتشاد أمام أكاديمية الشرطة أثناء الحكم فى قضية مذبحة بورسعيد يوم 26 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يتهمون ضابطى شرطة بالاعتداء على محلات السياحة

ناشد عدد من المعتصمين المتواجدين بميدان التحرير، صباح اليوم الجمعة وزارتى العدل والداخلية بالتدخل لوقف اعتداء ضباط شرطة على محلات السياحة المتواجدة بمحيط الميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن والمعتصمين بالاتحادية بعد مشادة كلامية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى يزيل الجدار العازل بالاتحادية بعد نشوب اشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*شباب يتوافدون على الاتحادية لدعم المعتصمين والأمن يزيل الحواجز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

* الأمن يوقف إزالة جدار الاتحادية ويغادر بعد توافد المعتصمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*اليوم.. وقفة ضد المحاكمات العسكرية أمام المنطقة الشمالية بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى بالاتحادية: لا توجد نية لفض الاعتصام وشائعات لإثارة الذعر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*الهدوء يخيم على الاتحادية عقب توقف الأمن عن إزالة الجدار الخرسانى

خيم الهدوء مرة أخرى على محيط قصر الاتحادية، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، عقب مغادرة قوات الحرس الجمهورى ورجال الشرطة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2013)

ضاحى خلفان على حسابه الشخصى فى تغريدة على موقع تويتر: تحذير: قد يلجأ تنظيم الإخوان إلى تزوير عملات خليجية، سيناريو متوقع في ظل المآزق المالية والإفلاسات المحتملة


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2013)

رؤساء الجهاز المصرفى يؤكدون قدرة هشام رامز على استمرار استقرار البنك المركزي


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2013)

*تفاوض  أحد قيادات الأمن عصر اليوم الجمعة، أمام قصر الاتحادية مع المعتصمين  للسماح بفتح الطريق من ناحية نادى هليوبوليس، حيث تواجد خيامهم وهو  الاقتراح الذى رفضه المعتصمون.*

* ويذكر أنه حدث اشتباكات فجر اليوم بسبب إزالة قوات الأمن المركزى بقايا  الجدار الخرسانى من ناحية نادى هليوبوليس وحدث على خلفيته إصابة بعض  المعتصمين.*
​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت  هبة ياسين المتحدث باسم التيار الشعبى، تقديم حمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار،  اقتراحا بخوض جبهة الإنقاذ الانتخابات البرلمانية فى قائمتين، واحدة تضم  أحزاب الوفد والمصريين الأحرار والمصرى الديمقراطى، وأخرى تضم التيار  الشعبى والتحالف الشعبى والكرامة والناصرى، هو اقتراح مرحب به داخل جبهة  الإنقاذ، ولكن يتم الآن التشاور داخل الجبهة لوضع ودراسة آليات تنفيذه  وكيفية تحقيقها، وبحث أفضل الطرق لخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية فى تحالف  موحد.*

* واستبعدت ياسين فى تصريحات صحفية بأن يكون خوض جبهة الإنقاذ للانتخابات  البرلمانية فى قائمتين منفصلتين فيه إضعاف لموقف الجبهة فى الانتخابات،  مؤكدة أن أعضاء الجبهة سينسقون فيما بينهم أثناء سير العملية الانتخابية،  وسيكون هناك ترتيب وإعداد جيد فيما بين جميع أحزاب الجبهة.*​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2013)

*
قال الدكتور طارق الزمر، المتحدث الرسمي للجماعة الإسلامية،  إن الجماعة وحزبها «البناء والتنمية» يدرسان المشاركة يوم 25 يناير  المقبل، للاحتفال بما تم إنجازه من دستور ورئيس منتخب، مستبعدًا أن تكون  هذه الاحتفالات في ميدان التحرير، «حتى لا نعطي الفرصة لصدام بين أطراف  الثورة المختلفة»، على حد قوله. وأضاف «الزمر»، في تصريح خاص لـ«المصري  اليوم»: «هناك أماكن عديدة مطروحة ستتم دراستها، سواء عند قصر الاتحادية أو  أمام جامعة القاهرة»، مؤكدًا أن «الاحتفالات ستكون على مستوى الجمهورية  وليست في القاهرة فقط». وتابع: «سنرفع شعارات أثناء الاحتفال منها بناء  نظام سياسي يعبر عن الثورة، وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية، والمصالحة الوطنية  وإقامة حوار موسع بين كل أطراف الثورة المصرية»، مشددًا على أهمية التعاون  من أجل تحقيق الأهداف المشتركة مع جميع القوى السياسية، وأهمها «وجوب تطبيق  الشريعة الإسلامية كمبدأ أساسى في استقرار الشعوب, وتحقيق العدالة  الاجتماعية والحياة الكريمة».*


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2013)

أكد  السفير يوسف أحمد الشرقاوى مساعد وزير الخارجية خلال حديثه للجنة الشئون  العربية بمجلس الشورى أن مصر مفتوحة للجميع ولديها 42 ألف لاجئ على الأراضى  المصرية من كافة الشعوب خصوصا الشعوب العربية سواء من السوريين والليبيين  والفلسطينيين . كما لفت النظر إلى أهمية التعاون القضائى بين مصر وليبيا  لتسليم اللاجئين الليبيين، موضحا أنه تم الاقتراح على الجانب الليبى أن يتم  تعيين مستشار قضائى فى السفارة الليبية فى مصر لحل مثل هذه القضايا،.
حول مشكلة العمالة هناك أوضح أنه تم الحديث مع السفير الليبى بعد استدعائه،  مشيرا إلى أن قضية العمالة الليببية من الموضوعات الصعبة خاصة مع عدم  الاستقرار الأمنى الموجود فى ليبيا، وترحيل بعض المصريين الذى قيل إنهم  دخلوا بتأشيرات مزورة، وقد تم الاتفاق مع الجانب الليبى على حل هذه المشكلة  وأكد أنه تم تطبيق بدء المعاملة بالمثل على الليبيين الموجودين فى مصر،  وذلك بحسب القوانين الدولية.
وتذكر مساعد الوزير الحادث الارهابى الذى تعرضت له الكنيسة المصرية بمصراته  وأسفر عن ضحايا ومصابين بأنه تم استدعاء للسفير الليبى، وتم إدانة هذا  الاعتداء والمطالبة بالتحقيق فيه دون ان ينوه الى وسائل مراقبة سير  التحقيقات عن الحادثة
وأكد على أهمية التركيز على الجوانب العملية سواء الاقتصادية أو  التكنولوجية فى استثمار العلاقات مع دول المغرب العربى للنهوض والاستفادة  من علاقاتنا بهذه الدول، موضحا أن هذه الموضوعات ستكون على رأس أولويات  رئيس الجمهورية خلال زيارته لبعض دول المغرب العربى.


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*"6 إبريل": نزولنا يوم 25 يناير ليس انقلابا على الشرعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*رفض الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، إلقاء كلمة عقب صلاة الجمعة بمسجد الفاروق بالتجمع الخامس مطالبا الشيخ ناجح عبد الغنى خطيب الجمعة باستكمال خطبته التى تناولت آداب الحوار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*أعلن معتصمو الاتحادية ظهر اليوم، عن سقوط مصابين من بينهم على خلفية الاشتباكات التى نشبت بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمعتصمين مساء أمس، بسبب إزالة باقى الجدار الإسمنتى بشارع المرغنى من ناحية خيم المعتصمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*اللجان الشعبية تغلق مداخل التحرير.. وانتشار الباعة الجائلين بالميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*دعا الدكتور شريف دوس، رئيس هيئة الأقباط العامة، والدكتور نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان، لأول مؤتمر عالمى بالقاهرة لتمثيل الأقباط فى البرلمان المقبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*ألتراس المصرى يطالب بنقل النطق بالحكم فى أحداث الاستاد إلى بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2013)

يتم الآن التحضير لعرض "إفضحوهم - مصر مش عزبة أبوهم - خدعونا فقالوا " فى دوران شبرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2013)

صابة 4 مجندين على الحدود الاسرائيلية أثناء تأمين خط الغاز واختفاء أحد الجنود المصابين


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2013)

صحيفة لبنانية: مرسي أوفد مبعوثا رئاسيا للبنان لشراء ملابس له بـ 110 ألف دولار

 التفاصيل
http://almogaz.com/news/politics/2013/01/11/666636


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*قال دكتور ياسر البرهامى، نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية، "لابد أن يكون عندنا من يدعو للخير والمعروف وينهى عن المنكر كما قال الله تبارك وتعالى"، مؤكدا أن الكلمة أصبحت مؤثرة حاليا فى المجتمع وأن كل مجتمع يوجد فيه من يدافع ويحارب، موضحا لابد أن يكون هناك أمور واضحة فى المعاملة دخل المجتمع.*


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2013)

*
 	انتقد ضاحي خلفان، قائد شرطة دبي، تعاطف المصريين مع من  وصفهم بـ  "إخوانجية الإمارات"، مشيرًا عبر حسابه الخاص على موقع "تويتر"،  إلى أن  الإخوان المسلمين في الخليج جبهة للمرشد ليس إلا".

 	وأضاف عبر تدوينة أخرى: "في 2004 سربت جمعية الإصلاح في  رأس الخيمة أموالا  إلى أشخاص متورطين في أعمال عنف في مصر.. وفي عام 2009  اتهم إماراتيون من  الإخوان بتمويل جماعات إخوانجية مصرية تقوم بأعمال  إرهابية".

 	وانهى خلفان حديثه، قائلاً: "إخوانجية الإمارات عمرهم ما كان همهم أمن مصر أبدا.. أستغرب من أي مصري يتعاطف معهم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور كمال الهلباوى، أمين عام منتدى الوحدة الإسلامية، مساء اليوم الجمعة، إن المنشقين عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين يؤسسون الآن جمعية الإحياء والتجديد الدعوية.*


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2013)

تلقى منذ أيام  الدكتور بدر ذكى عوض، عميد كلية أصول  الدين بالأزهر، تهديدات من جماعة أطلقت على نفسها "طلاب السلفية بالأزهر" ،  والتى طالبته وباقى الأستاذة بالاستتابة والعودة إلى الدين الإسلامى؛  باعتبارهم كفارا.
 	وقد أكد الدكتور أحمد كريمة، أستاذ الشريعة الإسلامية،  اليوم الجمعة، أن التهديدات التى وجهها عدد من المنتسبين للتيار السلفى،  إلى أساتذة جامعة الأزهر؛ لن تخيفهم أو تبعدهم عن قضيتهم الأساسية؛ وهى نشر  وتعليم مفاهيم الدين الإسلامى الصحيح.
  	وأوضح كريمة فى تصريحات صحفية، أن هناك من يعمل على نشر  الفكر الوهابى المتشدد بمصر، وأن الأزهر وعلماءه هم الجهة الوحيدة التى  تستطيع أن تواجههم، لذلك يحاولون إرهابهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2013)

*خبر دايماً بتنسوه 
باقي ربع ساعه علي برنامج البرنامج 
للبرنس باسم يوسف*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2013)

برهامى : لابد أن يكون عندنا من يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2013)

متظاهرون يتوافدون على «الاتحادية» بعد شائعات عن فض الاعتصام
			  		 			توافد عدد من المتظاهرين على محيط القصر الجمهوري، مساء الجمعة،  للتضامن  مع المعتصمين المتواجدين في المنطقة منذ ما يزيد على 35 يوماً،  بعد تردد  شائعات عن قيام قوات الحرس الجمهوري، بفض الاعتصام بالقوة. 		 		 	وسادت حالة من الذعر بين المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية، بسبب اصطدام   سيارتين، أمام مقر الاعتصام، بجوار البوابة رقم 4، المواجهة لمسجد عمر بن   عبد العزيز. 		 			وقال أحد المعتصمين إنهم «فوجئوا بقائدي السيارتين  يشتبكان أمام خيام  الاعتصام، وأن قوات الأمن تدخلت لفض المشاجرة»، وأشار  إلى أن المعتصمين  بدأوا في التجهيز، لفعاليات الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25  يناير. 		 			وكان عدد من المتظاهرين الرافضين للإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره  الرئيس  محمد مرسي، في 21 نوفمبر الماضي، الذي حصن به قراراته من الطعن،  واستبعد  فيه النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد من منصبه، قرروا الاعتصام  حتى يتراجع  عن ذلك القرار، واستمر الاعتصام بعد إجراء الاستفتاء على  الدستور،  للمطالبة بإسقاطه.


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*رفضت الدائرة السابعة بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار حسونة توفيق نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، وقف بث برنامج "البرنامج" الذى يقدمه باسم يوسف، وسحب تراخيص وإغلاق قناة الـ"سى بى سى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*حالة مهند سمير الصحية تمنع النيابة من الاستماع لأقواله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*"الدفاع" ترفض السماح للمتخلفين عن أداء "العسكرية" بالترشح لـ"النواب"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*اعتصم عدد من أهالى سوهاج على مزلقان "السوهاجية" بين محطتى سكة حديد سوهاج و"بلسفورة"، معترضين حركة قطارات الوجه القبلى، احتجاجا على إلغاء هذا المزلقان، مانعين حركة القطارات بين القاهرة وأسوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*ضبط سيارة ثانية بنفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى وعلى متنها ربع طن متفجرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين أعضاء اللجان الشعبية وسائقى التاكسى بميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*"شورى الأخوان" يناقش مشروع نهضة مصر والاحتفال بثورة 25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*انتظام حركة قطارات الوجه القبلى بعد فض أهالى سوهاج وقفتهم الاحتجاجية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*النيابة العامة تنفى تعرض النائب العام لمحاولة اغتيال*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2013)

انتحار رئيس محكمة شمال القاهرة بفيلته بمدينة نصر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2013)

*بدأت، منذ قليل، نيابة الأموال العامة التحقيق مع الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك بمستشفى المعادى فى واقعة اتهامه بالحصول على هدايا من مؤسسة الأهرام دون وجه حق.:mus13:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*مصدر بـ"الصحة": مهند سمير يغادر "العناية المركزة" بعد تحسن حالته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*توقف قطارات قبلى بعد اشتباكات بين الشرطة وعائلة بأسوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: مقتل 4 وإصابة 6 مجندين فى انفجار لغم بالمنطقة الغربية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2013)

نتياهو: الرئيس مورسى مذكور فى التوراه :999::999::999:


----------



## BITAR (12 يناير 2013)

*أطلق مجهولون عدة أعيرة خرطوش، منذ قليل، فى الهواء، بمحيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى، وألقوا عدة زجاجات مولوتوف، مما أدى إلى اشتعال النيران فى 3 خيام، الأمر الذى أصاب العشرات من المعتصمين بحالة من الذعر..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2013)

اشتعال 10 خيام حتى الآن حول الأتحادية .....وهناك اشتباكات واصابات


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*قال فاروق العقدة محافظ البنك المركزى السابق، إن البعثة الفنية لصندوق النقد الدولى ستصل القاهرة خلال أسبوعين، وذلك لاستكمال المفاوضات مع الحكومة المصرية بشأن طلب الأخيرة الحصول على قرض 4.8 مليار دولار، لسد العجز فى الموازنة العامة للدولة.*


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> انتحار رئيس محكمة شمال القاهرة بفيلته بمدينة نصر


ياريتة كان القاضى الحيوان بتاع قضية التزوير


----------



## V mary (12 يناير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ياريتة كان القاضى الحيوان بتاع قضية التزوير



متقلقش ياعم جرجس إحنا اللي بيجي علينا مبيكسبش 
وبكرة أفكرك


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*وصل إلى القاهرة مساء اليوم، محمد فارس المزروعى، مساعد وزير خارجية الإمارات للشئون الأمنية والعسكرية فى زيارة لمصر تستغرق يومين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*محمد صبحي: تجار الدين يذبحون الإسلام وعلى الرئيس أن يدافع عن دينه

أكد الفنان محمد صبحى، أن حصار مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى أثبت أنه لا توجد دولة، مشيرًا إلى أننا لم نسمع من رئيس المصريين أنه يرفض هذه الأفعال.*


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2013)

*
اتهم أهالى ضحايا المركب " زمزم"  التى  إبتلعهم البحر أثناء رحلة صيد، خلال حديثهم فى برنامج " العاشرة  مساء"  حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل بالكذب والنفاق، حيث قال والد أحد الضحايا  أن  الحكومة بتكذب علينا.
  	وقالت والدة إحدى الضحايا، إن" إبنها ويدعى أحمد خرج ليحصل على رزقه لم   يعود لنا حتى الآن، رغم انه لديه ولدان مرضى والحسنة اللى كنا بناخدها من   البحر راحت".
 	وقالت الأم  لـ كاميرا برنامج " العاشرة مساء"، الاخوان طلبوا منا ننتخب  الرئيس،  وإنتخبناه وعندما غرق أولادنا فى البحر لم يتحرك وتركهم يغرقون،  لافتة إلى  "أنه فى أى انتخابات الاخوان بيضحكوا علينا وهما كلهم ملهمش  لازمة".
 	وقالت أم احمد وهى تبكى " فين الحكومة اللى بتتكلم فى الصبح وبالليل عن المواطنين".
  	وقال بن شقيق أحد الضحايا، إن الحكومة تكذب علينا لأن نائب محافظ   الاسكندرية قال أن هناك طائرة هليكوبتر تبحث عن الضحايا و"كلام كله كذب فى   كذب".
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*وزارة الكهرباء: انقطاع الكهرباء عن بعض الشوارع ليس له علاقة بخطة ترشيد الاستهلاك

قال الدكتور أكثم أبو العلا المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الكهرباء فى مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "هنا العاصمة" الذى تقدمه الإعلامية لميس الحديدى عبر فضائية السى بى سى حول انقطاع الكهرباء فى بعض المناطق وعلاقته بخطه توفير الكهرباء من خلال ترشيد إنارة الشوارع قائلاً إن الأنوار المطفأة فى الشوارع تدخل ضمن اختصاصات المحافظة وليس الوزارة متسائلاً حول عمليات الصيانة،*


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2013)

أكد الناشط السياسي الدكتور ممدوح حمزة أن الرئيس مرسي  وجماعته مرعوبين من  25 يناير القادم لأنهم ناجحين علي "الحركرك وبالتزوير"  -على حد وصفه.
    	وأشار إلى أن الثوار سيحافظون على سلمية الثورة يوم 25 يناير، والتصعيد حتى يستجيب الرئيس لمطالبهم.
  	ونصح حمزة في مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "القاهرة اليوم" علي قناة "أوربت"،   الإعلامي عمرو أديب بضرورة استدعاء ثوار القائد ابراهيم بالإسكندرية حتي   يلقنوا من يريد الاعتصام أمام مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي يوم 25 يناير القادم   خوفا من قيام بعض القنوات بإذاعة بيانات قيام ثورة جديدة أو ما شابة  مؤكداً  أن ثوار الاسكندرية لهم سوابق في تأديب هؤلاء


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> انتحار رئيس محكمة شمال القاهرة بفيلته بمدينة نصر



*النيابة تستدعى زوجة المستشار "المنتحر" وأبنائه لسماع أقوالهم حول الواقعة*


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2013)

هاجم محمد أبوحامد، عضو مجلس الشعب   السابق، جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، بعد الاعتداء على معتصمي قصر الاتحادية   من قبل مجهولين، مساء  السبت، قائلًا: «إلى جماعة الإخوان، لن يرهبنا   محاولتكم الفاشلة لتخويف  الشعب قبل 25 يناير، باعتداء الميليشيات المجرمة   على المعتصمين ثورتنا  مستمرة ضدكم».
 وأضاف «أبو حامد»، في حسابه الشخصي على «تويتر»،  مساء   السبت: «إلى الإخوان، لن يزيدنا اعتداء ميليشياتكم على المعتصمين إلا    إصرار على الثورة ضدكم، أنتم جماعة فاشية لابد أن تحاكم».
 وتابع: «إلى الإخوان، مستمرون ضدكم إلى أن يزول وبائكم اللعين عن مصر وشعبها».
 وتوافد عشرات المتظاهرين على محيط قصر الاتحادية بعد أن   هاجم  مجهولون المعتصمين المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسي المتواجدين أمام   القصر،  وأحرقوا الخيام بعد أن ألقوا عليها زجاجات المولوتوف، وأطلقوا   النار على  المعتصمين.
 وأغلق المعتصمون شارع «الميرغني» من الاتجاهين، بعد أن   اختفى  المهاجمون، فيما اكتفت قوات الأمن المركزي بالتمركز أمام بوابات قصر    الاتحادية، بالتزامن مع وصول سيارتين للإسعاف لنقل المصابين وسيارات    الحماية المدنية لإطفاء الخيام المشتعلة.
 وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن إصابة أحد ضباط الشرطة بطلق ناري، والعشرات بين المعتصمين والمجهولين.


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2013)

وجه المعتصمون أمام الاتحادية الاتهامات لكل من عبد الرحمن عز وأحمد المغير لتحريض البلطجية للهجوم عليهم اليوم. 

من جانبه، قال أحد المعتصمين -والشهير بموتة والمسؤول عن   الاعتصام-  إن المسؤول عن الهجوم الذي تم شنه عليهم اليوم هو عبد الرحمن عز   وأحمد  المغير. 

وأكد أنه -كأحد الشهود العيان على الحادث- تعرف على أحد   البلطجية،  مضيفا أن هذا الشاب كان ملازما للمعتصمين وأنه تواجد في أحداث   كثيرة بميدان  التحرير، مؤكدا أنه لا يعرف الأسباب التي دفعته إلى الهجوم   عليهم.


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2013)

*انتظمت حركة القطارات مرة أخرى بأسوان وعادت إلى طبيعتها، بعد توقف دام لحوالى 3 ساعات، نتيجة مطاردة الشرطة لعدد من الأشخاص المسلحين بالقرب من بلوك مزلقان (2) عند مدخل مدينة أسوان بمنطقة الأعقاب.*


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2013)

*





*


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2013)

سؤال بامتحانات بني سويف عن: الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام يتسبب في إحالة مدرسة مسيحية للتحقيق وشطب العبارة
 
	تسبب سؤال في امتحان مادة التربية الفنية لنصف العام بمدرسة افوة   الإعدادية المشتركة بادراه الواسطي للصف الثاني الإعدادي يطلب من الطلاب   رسم علم مصر بطول 15× 20 بداخلة الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام وضعته مدرسة مادة   التربية الفنية وتدعي ماجدة فوزي إبراهيم وهي مسيحية الديانة في توقف   الامتحان لمدة اعتراضا علي السؤال من جانب البعض وأزمة حادة وخاصة أن مدرسة   التربية الفنية المسيحية مما اعتبره البعض تحريض من المدرسة ضد النظام   وتسبب السؤال في إحالة المدرسة إلي التحقيق بمعرفة الشئون القانونية   بالإدارة وتم شطب عبارة الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام لإكمال الامتحان الاكتفاء   برسم علم مصر كما جاء سؤال ثاني بنفس الامتحان يقول تعد ثورة 25 يناير من   أعظم الثورات السلمية حيث خرج الشعب المصري حاملين اللافتات يريدون الحرية   والعدالة الاجتماعية وإسقاط النظام عبر عن هذا المشهد
 
	سؤال بامتحانات بني سويف عن: الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام يتسبب في إحالة مدرسة مسيحية للتحقيق وشطب العبارة


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2013)

الحرية والعدالة  يرفض كوتة الأقباط.. صبحى صالح: أمر مرفوض.. وأبو الفتوح:  "هما هينزلوا  عافية على كل القوائم ولا هيعملوا قوائم لوحدهم".. وعبد  الفتاح: لا وجه  للمقارنة بين كوتة للمرأة وأخرى للمسيحيين
	   	قال صابر أبو الفتوح القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين: الدستور المصرى   الجديد يمنع التمييز ويعمل بمبدأ المواطنة كحق أصيل لكل المصريين، بغض   النظر عن العقيدة، وتساءل أبو الفتوح، فى تصريح لـ "اليوم السابع" لماذا   يريد الأقباط أن يتميزوا عن باقى أفراد الشعب، ولو أخذنا بهذا المبدأ سوف   نجد من يطالب بهذا التمييز هو الآخر، مثل الصعايدة والفلاحين والمرأة.

	وقال أبو الفتوح، فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع" "هما هينزلوا عافية على كل   القوائم ولا هيعملوا قوائم لوحدهم والشعب يجبر على انتخابهم" كما حذر أبو   الفتوح من تدخل الكنيسة فى الشأن السياسى، معتبرا أن ذلك سوف يثير عددا   كبيرا من المشاكل فى الفترة القادمة على حد قوله.

	وأضاف صبحى صالح، عضو مجلس الشورى، والقيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، أن   مبدأ تحديد كوتة لأحد بعينه فى البرلمان، من الممكن أن يؤدى إلى مطالبة   العديد بكوتة خاصة لهم، مثل أصحاب الإعاقة، مما يؤدى إلى تقطع فصائل   المجتمع من أجل أحقية التمثيل فى البرلمان.

	وأشار صبحى إلى رفضه التام لفكرة وجود كوتة للأقباط فى البرلمان المقبل،   كما طالب الأقباط بعدم التفكير بهذه الطريقة، مشيرا إلى أن العمل السياسى   يستهدف إثبات الجدارة والقدرة على تحمل المسئولية والتواجد بقوة داخل   الشارع، وأنه يتوجب عليهم الانخراط فى الحياة السياسية حتى يكون لهم وجود   حقيقى.

	ودلل صبحى على ذلك، بـميلاد حنا، الذى أصبح رئيسا للجنة الإسكان بنقابة   المهندسين، ورفيق حبيب، القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة،".كمثالين يجب أن   يحتذى الأقباط بهم.

	وأشار على عبد الفتاح القيادى الإخوانى، إلى أنه لا يوجد وجه للمقارنة بين   كوتة المرأة، ومطالبة الأقباط بتحديد كوتة مميزة لهم، فالمرأة عندما يتم   تحديد كوتة مميزة لها فى البرلمان، ووضعها على رأس القوائم الانتخابية،  فقد  تم إرجاع ذلك بسبب ما حدث لها من تهميش دورها فى العمل السياسى طيلة  فترات  الحكم السابق، والأخذ فى الاعتبار بضرورة تمثيلها فى البرلمان دون  أن يكون  فى ذلك أى تحديد لعقيدتها سواء مسلمة أو مسيحية.

	وأضاف عبد الفتاح أن تحديد كوتة للأقباط يعتبر تمييز غير مقبول فهم ممثلين   بالفعل فى قوائم الأحزاب كافة التى لا تفرق بين المواطنين بحسب ديانتهم.


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2013)

بعد   أن رفض يونس مخيون رئيس حزب النور حضور برنامج "البلد اليوم" مع  الإعلامية  رولا خرسا على قناة "صدى البلد" بحجة أنه لا يجلس مع امرأة أعطت  الإعلامية  رولا خرسا درسا لمخيون قائلة له عبر شاشة "صدى البلد": "كيف  تسعى لحكم مصر  وترفض الجلوس مع امرأة بحجة أنها عورة؟ متسائلة: هل نحن  عورة؟! وهل هذا  يعقل؟! وهل تريدنا أن نجلس في الحرملك أو السلاملك؟".
وضربت  خرسا مثلا من حياة عمر بن الخطاب حين تكلم في المهور ووقفت له  امرأة  مسلمة وقالت له "ليس لك هذا يا أمير المؤمنين وتلت له قول الله تعالى  ونظر  عمر إليها وقال أصابت امرأة وأخطأ عمر.
واستطردت  رولا في حديثها قائلة: هذا هو الإسلام، ولم يرفض عمر أن يتكلم  معها وجها  لوجه، مضيفة أن كثيرا من أحاديث الرسول رواها نساء، وماذا سيفعل  في نساء  مصر هؤلاء بعد الصعود لسدة الحكم وماذا سيكون وضع المرأة المصرية؟
ومضت  قائلة: لو كان هناك أمينة للمرأة في حزب النور فلتأت وتقابلنا رغم  أن  تصريحات الحزب كانت تقول إنهم مع المرأة ومع السياحة والأقباط، ولكن  يبدو  أن هناك تناقضا بين الأقوال والأفعال، ولابد من احترام المرأة وعليهم  أن  يقتدوا بالرسول، مضيفة: "في هذا الزمان الكثيرون يقولون ولا يفعلون   والكثير من الوعود لا يتم تنفيذها".

​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2013)

*شيماء  رشيد فجر عصام البطاوي، محامي وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي، مفاجأة  عندما قال إن هناك أدلة جديدة في القضية الخاصة بموكله، تدين جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين. وصرح البطاوي لـ"الشروق": بأن الحكم الصادر اليوم بقبول طعن  مبارك والعادلي على حبسهما في قضية قتل المتظاهرين، جاء تأكيدا لما تقدمت  به هيئة الدفاع عن المتهمين، كما أكد البطاوي أن إعادة المحاكمة ستشهد  مفاجئات جديدة لم يتم الكشف عنها تثبت براة العادلي، وأن هناك متورطين  تسببوا في قتل الثوار، وأدله جديدة تدين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
*


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2013)

*قبول طعن حبيب العادلى وحسنى مبارك  على الحكم المؤبد 
قبول طعن النيابه العامه  على حبيب العادلى و6 من مساعديه وجمال وعلاء وحسنى مبارك وحسين سالم على احكام البراءة واعادة المحاكمة 
*​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2013)

عثر حارس أمن  بشركة بشبرا الخيمة على حمامة من نوع الـ"زاجل" معلق فى قدميها رسالة، وفى  القدم الأخرى ميكروفيلم تم التحفظ على الحمامة والمضبوطات وتم إرسالها الى  المعمل الجنائى لفحص الرسالة وتفريغ الميكروفيلم وتحرير محضر بالواقعة رقم  302 إدارى قسم ثانى شبرا وتولت النيابة التحقيق.

تلقى اللواء محمود يسرى مدير الأمن، اخطار من اللواء محمد القصيرى مدير  المباحث، بتلقى العميد بلال لبيب مأمور قسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة، بلاغا من  صابر احمد إبراهيم 35 سنه حارس، امن بعثوره على حمامه زاجل معلق بقدميها  رسالة وفى الأخرى ميكروفيلم.

انتقل على الفور العميد أسامه عايش رئيس المباحث والعقيد جمال الدغيدى رئيس  فرع البحث الجنائى، وتوصلت التحريات الى أن حارس الأمن إثناء وقوفه فى  عمله بمصنع "مكار " عثر على الحمامة مصابة فى قدمها، وأثناء قيامه بالإمساك  بها عثر فى القدم الاولى على رساله مكتوب عليه " إسلام ايجبت"، وفى القدم  الأخرى عثر على ميكروفيلم، تم اخطار الجهات الأمنية المختلفة لاتخاذ شئونها  وتولت النيابة التحقيق.


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> عثر حارس أمن  بشركة بشبرا الخيمة على حمامة من نوع الـ"زاجل" معلق فى قدميها رسالة، وفى  القدم الأخرى ميكروفيلم تم التحفظ على الحمامة والمضبوطات وتم إرسالها الى  المعمل الجنائى لفحص الرسالة وتفريغ الميكروفيلم وتحرير محضر بالواقعة رقم  302 إدارى قسم ثانى شبرا وتولت النيابة التحقيق.
> 
> تلقى اللواء محمود يسرى مدير الأمن، اخطار من اللواء محمد القصيرى مدير  المباحث، بتلقى العميد بلال لبيب مأمور قسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة، بلاغا من  صابر احمد إبراهيم 35 سنه حارس، امن بعثوره على حمامه زاجل معلق بقدميها  رسالة وفى الأخرى ميكروفيلم.
> 
> انتقل على الفور العميد أسامه عايش رئيس المباحث والعقيد جمال الدغيدى رئيس  فرع البحث الجنائى، وتوصلت التحريات الى أن حارس الأمن إثناء وقوفه فى  عمله بمصنع "مكار " عثر على الحمامة مصابة فى قدمها، وأثناء قيامه بالإمساك  بها عثر فى القدم الاولى على رساله مكتوب عليه " إسلام ايجبت"، وفى القدم  الأخرى عثر على ميكروفيلم، تم اخطار الجهات الأمنية المختلفة لاتخاذ شئونها  وتولت النيابة التحقيق.


يخرب بيت كدة
 العالم دى عاشية فى فيلم وا اسلاماةولا اية هههههه


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2013)

تقدم  حامد صديق، المحامى، ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار طلعت عبدالله ضد البابا  تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، يتهمه فيه  بالدعوة لحشد الأقباط بالتنسيق مع المعارضة للتظاهر يوم 25يناير الجارى  والعمل على زعزعة استقرار البلاد وقلب نظام الحكم بطرق غير شرعية.
وتضمن  البلاغ فى حيثياته أن الكنيسة تعمل فى الوقت الحالى على تحقيق المخطط  الصهيوأمريكى بشأن إفشال الدولة ونشر الفوضى وبث الفتنة بين الشعب الواحد  وذلك من خلال ما تمتلكه من تأثير روحى وسياسى واقتصادى على جموع الأقباط.
الفجر


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2013)

نشرت الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة  الداخلية على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك"، صورة المتهمين فى حادث  الاعتداء على  متظاهرى قصر الاتحادية مساء أمس السبت، بعد أن تمكنت مباحث  القاهرة من  القبض على المتهمين الأربعة.

	كانت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة وقطاع مصلحة الأمن العام وقوات   الدفاع المدنى قد انتقلت أمس السبت إلى موقع الأحداث وتوصلت من خلال   المعلومات والتحريات إلى نشوب مشاجرة صباح ذات اليوم بين المتهم الرئيسى   عنتر وعدد من المعتصمين إثر قيامه بمحاولة تصوير خيام الاعتصام، مما أثار   حفيظتهم.

	وقد قام المتهم المذكور بالاستعانة بعدد من ذويه وجيرانه والعودة مرة أخرى   مساء ذات اليوم فى حوالى الساعة السابعة والنصف وقاموا بإلقاء زجاجات   المولوتوف وإطلاق الخرطوش على المعتصمين، مما أسفر عن اشتعال النيران فى   عدد 4 خيام ووقوع عدد من الإصابات بين المعتصمين.

	وقد قامت قوات الأمن المركزى بالتدخل لفض الاشتباك وملاحقة المتهمين،   الذين بادروا بالتعدى على قوات الشرطة بإطلاق الخرطوش، مما أسفر عن إصابة   ملازم أول إبراهيم عبدالله برش خرطوش بالوجه والعين اليمنى، كما أصيب عدد 6   مجندين برش خرطوش بمناطق مختلفة بالجسم.







	الاهــرام


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2013)

مفاجاه من مجلس شورى جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وشاهد قام بختيار من ضمن المتحدثين الإعلاميين باسم الجماعة التعليق لكم 






مجلس شورى جماعة الاخوان المسلمين فى اجتماعه يختار م. جهاد الحداد من ضمن المتحدثين الإعلاميين باسم الجماعة
جهاد الحداد اللى هو:
- إبن الدكتور عصام الحداد مساعد الرئيس للعلاقات الخارجية و العضو المعين فى مكتب الارشاد سابقا . (شريك خيرت الشاطر)
- ابن اخو م. مدحت الحداد مسؤول المكتب الادارى لإخوان الاسكندرية .
- زوج بسمة بنت الدكتور محمود أبو زيد عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
- زوج اخت فاطمة ابو زيد ممثلة المرأة فى الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور .
- زوج خالته محمد ابراهيم و اللى تم تصعيده عضو مكتب ارشاد .

جهاد مكنش ليه دور فى الجماعة ولا كان عضو فى الجماعة الا بعد الثورة لما  مسكوه مسئول العلاقات الخارجية بمشروع النهضة ايام الدعاية الانتخابية ..  النهضة ارادة عيلة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> عثر حارس أمن بشركة بشبرا الخيمة على حمامة من نوع الـ"زاجل" معلق فى قدميها رسالة، وفى القدم الأخرى ميكروفيلم تم التحفظ على الحمامة والمضبوطات وتم إرسالها الى المعمل الجنائى لفحص الرسالة وتفريغ الميكروفيلم وتحرير محضر بالواقعة رقم 302 إدارى قسم ثانى شبرا وتولت النيابة التحقيق.
> 
> تلقى اللواء محمود يسرى مدير الأمن، اخطار من اللواء محمد القصيرى مدير المباحث، بتلقى العميد بلال لبيب مأمور قسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة، بلاغا من صابر احمد إبراهيم 35 سنه حارس، امن بعثوره على حمامه زاجل معلق بقدميها رسالة وفى الأخرى ميكروفيلم.
> 
> انتقل على الفور العميد أسامه عايش رئيس المباحث والعقيد جمال الدغيدى رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى، وتوصلت التحريات الى أن حارس الأمن إثناء وقوفه فى عمله بمصنع "مكار " عثر على الحمامة مصابة فى قدمها، وأثناء قيامه بالإمساك بها عثر فى القدم الاولى على رساله مكتوب عليه " إسلام ايجبت"، وفى القدم الأخرى عثر على ميكروفيلم، تم اخطار الجهات الأمنية المختلفة لاتخاذ شئونها وتولت النيابة التحقيق.


 

*الحل اننا نطير الحمامه ونراقبها نشوف هتروح فين ونروح نقبض علي صاحب العشة زي ما عمل فريد شوقي في رصيف نمره خمسه* 


*هذا وقد قررت المخابرات المصرية تزويد ضباطها بالبنادق الرش رمسيس تحسبا لأي استخدام للحمام من اي اجهزة معادية* 


*وفى الاخر هيطلع المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الدخلية يقول  ميكروفيلم بتاع كارتون ...هههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يناير 2013)

*بلاغ ضد مرسي بتهمة إهانة منصب رئيس الجمهورية

تقدم كل من محمود سالم، ولؤي عمران، الناشطان السياسيان، والمحامي إسلام خليفة وياسمين محفوظ ببلاغ رقم 136 للنائب يتهمون فيه رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي، بإهانة منصب رئيس الجمهورية؛ نظرا لبعض الأفعال والأقوال الخادشة للحياء والتي من شأنها الإخلال من شأن رئيس الدولة.وجاء نص البلاغ على النحو التالي:
السيد المستشار ـ النائب العام ..
تحية طيبة وبعد:
إنه في ظل دستور يعد من مكتسبات الثورة أيدته الأغلبية الجامحة من جموع الشعب المصري، فأصبح وثيقة ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير التي وقفت وراءها القوات المسلحة إلى أن أنجبت أول رئيس مدني منتخب والذي أصدر قانون حماية الثورة ممن يحاول العبث بتلك المكتسبات و الرموز.
نلتمس من سيادتكم إجراء التحقيق الجنائي في الآتي:
أولا: الفعل الفاضح العلني:‏
إنه فى يوم الخميس الموافق 27 سبتمبر 2012 عرض مقطع فيديو ـ مرفق بالبلاغ ـ للرئيس محمد مرسي يلمس أجزاء حساسة من جسده خلال لقائه برئيسة الوزراء الأسترالية جوليا جيلارد، وقد نصت المادة 278 من قانون العقوبات‏ على أنه "كل من فعل علانية فعلا فاضحا مخلا بالحياء يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز ثلاثمائة جنيه"، وحيث إنه بقيام السيد الرئيس بذلك السلوك المتضمن عمل مادي أو حركة أو إشارة من شأنها خدش حياء الغير يكون قد توافر الركن المادي للجريمة.
كما أن الفعل الفاضح العلني يتطلب بالإضافة إلى توافر الفعل الفاضح المخل بالحياء توافر عنصري العلانية والقصد الجنائي يكفي قانونا لتوافر القصد الجنائي في جريمة الفعل الفاضح المخل بالحياء أن يكون المتهم عالما بأن فعلته من شأنها أن تخدش الحياء أما عن شرط العلانية فقد أوتي بالفعل أثناء لقاء رسمي تناقلته وكالات الأنباء المحلية والعالمية وصفحات التواصل الاجتماعي، وحيث أنه لا عبرة بالباعث على الجريمة وأن ما تم عرضه في ذلك المقطع يتنافى مع ما للمجتمع المصري من عادات وتقاليد لذلك نلتمس من سيادتكم سرعة اتخاذ اللازم قانونا.
ثانيا: إهانة رئيس الجمهورية وذلك من خلال بعض الأفعال والأقوال والتي من شأنها الإخلال من شأن رئيس الدولة، حيث صدر عن السيد الرئيس أقوال، علق عليها مذيع القناة الأسترالية العاشرة، قائلاً: "إنه يبدو وكأنه يحاول أن يثبت نفسه في اللقاء"، على حد قول المذيع، حيث استخدم السيد الرئيس عبارات فى خطابات رئاسية تحمل دلالات جنسية مثل قوله: "يروحوا في حارة مزنوقة علشان يعملوا حاجة غلط" مما يتنافى مع تعاليم ديننا الحنيف ويؤثر سلبا على احترام رئيس الجمهورية.
كما أنه أدلى لصحف عالمية وللتلفزيون المصري بتصريحات تمس الرئيس نفسه، تجلى ذلك فيما أعقبها من تعليقات ساخرة بعضها مسيئ على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي وفي مقالات ورسوم كاريكاتير مرفق بعضها بالبلاغ .
وأشار البلاغ إلى إلى أن تصرفات رئيس الجمهورية أصبحت مثار سخرية الرأي العام و هو ما أقرته ضمنيا مؤسسة الرئاسة في بلاغاتها المقدمة ضد اشخاص تتهمهم بالمساس برئيس الجمهورية لقيامهم بعرض مقاطع فيديو من خطابات الرئيس نفسه أو استعراض تصريحاته، وحيث ان إهانة الرئيس كما عرفها الفقه القانوني هي: كل فعل أو لفظ أو معنى يتضمن المساس بالكرامة أو الشعور أو الإخلال من شأن رئيس الدولة، وقد نصت المادة 179 من قانون العقوبات على أنه‏ يعاقب بالحبس كل من أهان رئيس الجمهورية بواسطة إحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها.
لذلك، حيث إن الأفعال السابق ذكرها يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات وتخالف نص الدستور حيث نصت المادة 11 من الدستور على أن "ترعى الدولة الأخلاق والآداب والنظام العام والمستوى الرفيع للتربية والقيم الدينية والوطنية والحقائق العلمية والثقافة العربية والتراث التاريخي والحضاري للشعب وذلك وفقا لما يحدده القانون"، حيث تعد إهانة رئيس الجمهورية من الجرائم التي تختص بها نيابة حماية الثورة حيث تقع ضمن الجرائم المنصوص عليها بالباب الرابع عشر من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات ونصت المادة الرابعة للقانون رقم 96 /2012 أنه "تختص نيابة حماية الثورة أو من يندبه النائب العام أو أعضاء النيابة العامة بالتحقيقات في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى من القانون وكذلك الجرائم التالية: الباب السابع والثاني عشر والثالث عشر والرابع عشر من الكتاب الثاني".
لذلك نتقدم لسيادتكم بهذا البلاغ، لطلب:
1- ضم البلاغات المقدمة من مؤسسة الرئاسة ليتم نظرها كوحدة واحدة مع هذا البلاغ.
2- فتح تحقيق عاجل مع السيد:محمد مرسي، والذي يشغل منصب رئيس الجمهورية لارتكابه الفعل الفاضح العلني وإهانة رئيس الجمهورية، لعقابه طبقا للمواد المذكورة، مع رجاء إفادتنا بما تم في هذا البلاغ، باعتبار مقدمي البلاغ أصحاب صفة ومصلحة كمواطنين مصريين يبغون حماية الثورة و يخشون أن تهان رموز الوطن.
وتفضلوا بقبول وافر التقدير والاحترام.


*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية تكشف هوية المتورطين فى الاعتداء على معتصمي «الاتحادية» *





​





كشف اللواء أسامة إسماعيل، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الداخلية إن أجهزة الأمن توصلت الى الجناة الحقيقيين المسئولين عن أحداث الاتحادية بالأمس.. حيث تبين ان جنائيا مسجلا فى قضايا مخدرات يدعى عنتر وبن شقيقته المدعو عمر أ 0 ع 0 أ ، سبق اتهامه فى القضية رقم 12882/2010 سرقة مصر الجديدة، ومعهما المدعو رجب ع 0 م سبق اتهامه فى 6 قضايا جنائية مخدرات، وسلاح بدون ترخيص، وسلاح أبيض، و3 قضايا سرقة آخرهم القضية رقم 18372/2003 وراء الأحداث بسبب محاولة المتهم الرئيسي تصوير إحدى الخيام بموبايله الخاص مما اثأر حفيظة المعتصمين فحدثت الاشتباكات.

كثفت أجهزة الأمن جهودها حيث تمكنت عقب جمع المعلومات، وإجراء التحريات ومناقشة المتهمين المضبوطين من ضبط كل من المدعو عنتر ب0 د المتهم الرئيسى، سبق إتهامه فى 3 قضايا منهم القضية رقم 10/86 جناية مخدرات القضية رقم 21960/2004 سرقة وسائل نقل" مصر الجديدة ، والقضية رقم 17888/2006 وتسول "مصر الجديدة، والمدعو محمد " أ م "

كانت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة وضباط قطاع مصلحة الأمن العام قد توصلت من خلال المعلومات والتحريات إلى نشوب مشاجرة يوم الواقعة بين المتهم الرئيسى عنتر " ب0 د ، وعدد من المعتصمين على أثر قيامه بمحاولة تصوير خيام الاعتصام مما أثار حفيظتهم.

وقام المتهم عنتر بالإستعانة بعدد من ذويه وجيرانه والعودة مرة أخرى مساءا ذات اليوم فى الساعة السابعة والنصف وقاموا بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف وإطلاق الأعيرة الخرطوش على المعتصمين مما أسفر عن إشتعال النيران فى 4 خيام ووقوع عدد من الإصابات بين المعتصمين.

وقامت قوات الأمن المركزى بالتدخل فوراً لفض الإشتباك وملاحقة المتهمين الذين بادروا بالتعدى على قوات الشرطة بإطلاق الأعيرة الخرطوش.

ونتج عن الإحداث إصابة الملازم أول إبراهيم عبدالله برش خرطوش بالوجه والعين اليمنى و6 مجندين برش خرطوش بمناطق مختلفة بالجسم، وتمكنت قوات الدفاع المدنى من السيطرة على الحريق وإخماده وتم نقل المصابين من المواطنين المعتصمين وقوات الشرطة للمستشفى لتلقى العلاج اللازم، وتكثف الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها لضبط باقى المتهمين والأسلحة المستخدمة فى الحادث


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يناير 2013)

*عاجل عمرو الليثى لا يقبل اعتذار عبدالله بدر ويرفع قضية سب وقذف عليه*



أقام الإعلامي عمرو الليثي، جنحة مباشرة أمام محكمة جنح الزاوية الحمراء ضد الشيخ عبد الله بدر، لاتهامه بسبه وقذفه في برنامج تلفيزيوني على قناة الحافظ الفضائية.
وأشار الليثي، في دعواه، إلى أن عبد الله بدر وجه أبشع الألفاظ إليه بصفته مستشار سابق برئاسة الجمهورية، وقال "حد يقول إن عمرو الليثي يبقى مستشار للرئيس"، كما ردد ألفاظ أخرى اعتبرها الليثي سبًا وقذفًا في حقه وخوضًا في عرضه، من خلال برنامج "في ميزان القرآن والسنة" الذي يقدمه الدكتور عاطف عبد الرشيد صاحب القناة.
كانت محكمة القضاء الإداري قضت بوقف بث البرنامج لمدة 30 يومًا، ومنع عبد الرشيد وبدر، من الظهور في أي وسيلة إعلامية أخرى لمدة مماثلة، لقيام القناة بسب الفنانة إلهام شاهين وإهانتها في برنامج "في الميزان" على نفس القناة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2013)

تقدم حامد صديق المحامى والباحث بالمركز القومى للبحوث ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، ضد البابا تواضروس الثانى، بطريرك الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، يتهمه فيه بحشد الأقباط بأنحاء الجمهورية للتظاهر يوم 25 يناير المقبل فى الذكر الثانية للثورة بهدف قلب نظام الحكم القائم.


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2013)

فريد الديب : سيتم الافراج عن مبارك خلال ايام لحين محاكمتة من جديد بعد نقض الحكم الصادر فى حقة وبعد التصالح مع نيابة الاموال العامة فى قضية جريدة الاهرام


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2013)

الناصريون ينظمون مؤتمر الحزب الموحد في ذكرى ميلاد عبد الناصر بحضور قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2013)

تأييد حكم حبس اخو الوهابى الشيخ محمد حسان, حرامى المعونة


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2013)

جميل سعيد محامى اللواء احمد رمزى : فى أتصال هاتفى على قناة الحياة...حالة لا يضار الطاعن بطعنة يطبق على الرئيس مبارك وحبيب العادلى وذلك لقبول المحكمة طعن الرئيس مبارك وحبيب العادلى في قضية قتل المتظاهرين..بمعنى أنه قانونياً ورسمياً بعد قبول الطعن لا يجوز في أعادة المحاكمة أن يحصل الرئيس مبارك على نفس الحكم السابق في قتل المتظاهرين وهو المؤبد أو فما فوقه فيكون الحكم أقل من الحكم الصادر أو البراءة ..!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2013)

العثور على أول جثة لضحايا طاقم المركب زمزم الغارقة بمطروح


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2013)

في   تغريدة شعرية جديد للشاعر "أحمد فؤاد نجم" قال في قصيدته موجهًا كلامه   للشعب المصري:    يا اجهل شعوب الارض اخترت ليه طرطور ارجوز فى ايد مرشده   شايل لقب دكتور من يوم مامسك الحكم مقطوعه ميه ونور قالو فى ايده الخير ولو   منه برده يغور ارجوز بلدنا اتكشف وعرفنا ايه مخبيه ممنوع عليه الكلام اصل   الكلام مش ليه والكلمة كلمة جماعه ومرشده ممليه ومهما قال الغلط وراه  جماعه  تحميه يا اغرب شعوب الارض منكم خلاص مليت بعتو التاريخ والارض عشان  أزازة  زيت يا بيعين العرض بكره تبيعو البيت بكره الغريب يتحكم وهتبقو خدم  البيت  كنت كبير يا وطن لكن خلاص وطيت دخلت نعشك يا وطن وبكفنك اتغطيت    وفي  تعليقه على إعادة محاكمة "مبارك"؛ قال "نجم": من سمح بالخروج الامن  للعسكر  أمثال "طنطاوي" . لن أتوقع منه عقوبة للنظام السابق بل أتوقع منه  مصالحة  النظام الفاسد.


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2013)

التيار الثوري بالإسكندرية يهدد بالتوجه لمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي لتلقين "أبو إسماعيل" درساً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> جميل سعيد محامى اللواء احمد رمزى : فى أتصال هاتفى على قناة الحياة...حالة لا يضار الطاعن بطعنة يطبق على الرئيس مبارك وحبيب العادلى وذلك لقبول المحكمة طعن الرئيس مبارك وحبيب العادلى في قضية قتل المتظاهرين..بمعنى أنه قانونياً ورسمياً بعد قبول الطعن *لا يجوز في أعادة المحاكمة أن يحصل الرئيس مبارك على نفس* *الحكم السابق* في قتل المتظاهرين وهو المؤبد أو فما فوقه فيكون *الحكم أقل من الحكم الصادر أو البراءة* ..!!


*نعم ؟؟؟*
*لا يجوز أن يحصل على حكم أشد مما سبق الفصل فيه *
*يعنى ممكن مؤبد ( تانى ) (أو)  براءة*
*(أو) أى حكم آخر تراه الهيئة الجديدة ولا يزيد على المؤبد *​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2013)

كشفت صحيفة التليجراف البريطانية أن ألاف المسيحيين قد هاجروا من مصر منذ تولي الإخوان المسلمين الحكم خوفا من تعرضهم للاضطهاد وبسبب حالة عدم اليقين التي تسيطر على البلاد.

ونقلت الصحيفة عن العديد من رعاة الكنائس القبطية في الولايات المتحدة زيادة أعداد المسيحيين الذين وصلوا مؤخرا من مصر، وفي مصر كان هناك تأكيدات من جانب قساوسة ورعاة كنائس بزيادة أعداد المسيحيين الذين غادروا البلاد منذ وصول الرئيس محمد مرسي للحكم.

ونقلت الصحيفة عن الأب "مينا عادل" راعي كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، تأكيده على أن غالبية المسيحيين يشعرون بالخوف في مصر.

وقال "عدد ليس بقليل غادر مصر إلى الولايات المتحدة وكندا واستراليا، وهناك العشرات من العائلات المسيحية يحاولون الخروج من مصر الآن من هذه الكنيسة فقط."

وأضاف الأب مينا "السلفيون يقابلون الفتيات المسيحيات في الشارع ويأمرونهم بارتداء الحجاب، وأحيانا يعتدون عليهن بالضرب إذا رفضن."

وشددت الصحيفة على أن كنيسة القديسين لعبت دورا كبيرا في الثورة المصرية، حيث تم تفجيرها إبان الاستعدادللاحتفال بأعياد الميلاد في عام 2010، وتسببت في مقتل 23 مسيحي، وكان أسوأ هجوم إرهابي تتعرض له مصر خلال سنوات، وفجر الغضب تجاه النظام مما ساعد في إشعال الثورة.

واستمر هذا الدور بعد الثورة أيضا، حتى حصل الإخوان المسلمين على الأغلبية في البرلمان وبعد ذلك فاز الرئيسمحمد مرسي بالرئاسة فتغير الموقف تماما وبدأ الأقباط يشعرون بالخوف، وزاد القلق بصعود السلفيين المتشددين، ليشكلوا المعارضة الرئيسية للإخوان، وهو ما يعني أن مصر وقعت في 
يد الإسلاميين.


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2013)

قال الشيخ حافظ سلامة، قائد المقاومة   الشعبية بالسويس، إنه فوجيء بما نشر على شبكة التواصل الاجتماعي الفيس بوك   بتاريخ 13/1/2013 إن البركات حلت على الدكتور أحمد مرسى نجل الرئيس محمد   مرسى وتلقى تحويلات مصرفية بعد تولى أبيه حكم البلاد فى مصر.​ وأضاف سلامة في تصريحات نشرها موقع "صدى  البلد" أن تفاصيل هذه  التحويلات بدأت من البنك المركزى المصرى 900000 دولار  أمريكى برقم تحويل  059.255/8912177900 بتاريخ 24/7/2012 ثم مبلغ 900000  دولار أمريكى برقم  تحويل 059.255/1258993057 بتاريخ 11/9/2012 ثم مبلغ  700000 دولار أمريكى  برقم تحويل 059.255/2894442012 بتاريخ 5/11/2012 ثم  تحويل من شركة صرافة  يمنيه ( شركة الصيفى للصرافة ) بمبلغ 1.700.000 دولار  أمريكى بتاريخ  12/8/2012 برقم 059.255/9883193643 ومبلغ 2.500.000 دولار  أمريكى  7/11/2012 برقم 059.255/3111905638 .​ وأضاف  سلامة: "نريد أن نسأل سيادة الرئيس  فى سر هذه البركات من التحويلات إلى  الدكتور أحمد محمد مرسى فهل هناك عند  الرئيس ما يكذب أو يصدق هذه  الاتهامات التى حلت بالبركات على نجل الرئيس  منذ توليه السلطة إلى الآن".  وتابع: "من حق الشعب أن يسأل ومن واجب الرئيس  أن يجيب حتى يطمئن الشعب أين  تذهب الدولارات ؟!".​
المشهد​


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2013)

دعا البرلمانى السابق محمد أبوحامد جموع الشعب المصرى للنزول يوم 25 يناير الجارى للثورةضد النظام الحاكم، لافتا إلى أن "إسقاط رئيس الجمهورية واجب وطني". 

وقال أبوحامد، فى رسالة له عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك": "هننزل علشان المطالبةبمحاسبة كل من تجرأ على دماء الشعـــب المصــري واعتـدوا علـــى الثـوار السلميين، ومحاسبةالنظام على اعتدائـه علــى الدستوروالقانون والحريات". 

وشدد فى رسالته على ضرورة "تنفيذ قرار حل الجماعة المحظورة وتسليم أموالها وأصولها لخزانة الدولة ومنعمكتب إرشادها وقياداتها من ممارسة العمل السياسي باسم الجماعة المحظورة".


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*بدأ عدد من المشاركين فى المسيرة التى دعا إليها التيار الشعبى إلى مقر المحكمة الدستورية، مساء اليوم الاثنين، فى التجمع بميدان الحرية بالمعادى، استعدادا للانطلاق بالمسيرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*محامى مبارك: فريق دفاع "إماراتى سعودى" ينضم للدفاع عن الرئيس السابق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*رفض وزير الأوقاف، الدكتور طلعت عفيفى، إجراء لقاء مع التلفيزيون المصرى، لعدم ارتداء المذيعة الحجاب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*نظم عدد من أعضاء الجبهة الوطنية لنساء مصر، وقفة احتجاجية عصر اليوم الاثنين أمام مجلس الشورى، وذلك للاحتجاج على قانون الانتخابات الذى تم مناقشته بالشورى وينص على أنه يتضمن كل قائمة مرشحة واحدة على الأقل من النساء ويكون ترتبيها فى النصف الأول من القائمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*نفى الدكتور أحمد البرعى الأمين العام لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى والمتحدث الرسمى، ما تردد عن وجود أى انشقاقات أو تصدع فى صفوف جبهة الإنقاذ.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*أكد حسن الغندور أحد مؤيدى الرئيس السابق، أنه سيقيم ومعه جميع أنصار مبارك احتفالية كبيرة، الخميس المقبل بميدان مصطفى محمود بمناسبة قبول محكمة النقض الطعن المقدم من مبارك على حكم حبسه بالسجن المؤبد واعادة محاكمته من جديد.*


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2013)

مصر تخسر 4-2 من ساحل العاج  وديا


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*زيادة الخيام أمام الاتحادية وسلاسل بشرية للأمن لتأمين المعتصمين 

أقام عدد من المعارضين لقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى مساء اليوم ، عددا من الخيام بدلا من التى تم حرقها مساء أول أمس، ووصل إجمالى الخيام أمام القصر إلى 20 خيمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*
انتهى اجتماع مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى المصرى، مساء اليوم الاثنين، المنعقد بمركز إعداد القادة بالعجوزة، والذى ناقش أهم التجهيزات للمشاركة فى فعاليات الذكرى الثانية للثورة يوم 25 يناير 2013، بالإضافة إلى طرح آخر الاستعدادات لخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة، على قوائم جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى.

 وكان أبرز ما خرج به اجتماع مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى، هو الاتفاق على خروج القوى المدنية بـ5 مسيرات يوم 25 يناير من شبرا، ومسجد الفتح، وإمبابة، ومسجد مصطفى محمود، والسيدة زينب، تنطلق إلى ميدان التحرير ومجلس الشورى، ودار القضاء، للتعبير عن رفضهم لدولة الإخوان، والدستور الجديد، والمطالبة بإقامة دولة القانون، وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

* 

كشفت مصادر إسلامية لـ"اليوم السابع" أن المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، سيجتمع نهاية الأسبوع الحالى بقيادات التيارات الإسلامية فى مقر الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح لوضع خطة لكيفية الاستعداد لمواجهة مظاهرات ذكرى 25 يناير.

 وقالت المصادر الذى رفضت ذكر اسمها:" هناك اتجاهات نحو تنظيم مليونيات بميدان رابعة العدوية وبالمحافظات، لافتة إلى أنه فى حالة وجود صدام واشتباكات بين القوى الإسلامية والقوى الأخرى سيتم اقتصار التظاهرات على المحافظات، من أجل حقن دماء المصريين".
 وأضافت المصادر : " أن المهندس خيرت الشاطر هو الذى يشرف بنفسه على ملف استعدادات الإسلاميين لتظاهرات 25 يناير.

 وكانت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، دعت الشعب المصرى للنزول يوم 25 يناير القادم، للحفاظ على مكاسب الثورة، داعية شباب الثورة للحفاظ على سلمية التظاهر، ومحذرة من أى اعتداء على المتظاهرين السلميين.

 وأكد الدكتور محمد البرادعى، رئيس حزب الدستور والمنسق العام لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن الهدف الرئيسى من الدعوة للنزول يوم 25 يناير هو تحقيق أهداف الثورة وليس للاحتفال بثورة لم تحقق مطالبها بعد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*نصب المتظاهرون المتواجدون أمام مقر المحكمة الدستورية العليا خيمتين على الرصيف المواجه للمحكمة بكورنيش النيل، استعدادا للمبيت أمام المحكمة، التى ستنظر دعوى حل مجلس الشورى غدا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2013)

إعدام 7000 طائر بالأقصر بعد ظهور مرض أنفلوانزا الطيور


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*ردد المتظاهرون المتواجدون أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا هتافات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، منها "أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد، يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2013)

*ردد عدد من المتظاهرين أمام المحكمة هتافات ضد قوات الأمن المركزى على دقات الطبول وعلق عدد منهم لافتات مكتوب عليها "حاصروكم ليرهبوكم ونحن هنا لنحميكم" وكتبوها باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية، ولافتة أخرى مكتوب عليها "الشعب يريد أحكام الدستورية"، ولافتة باللغة الإنجليزية مكتوب عليها "شباب الثورة يحمون محاكمهم".*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 يناير 2013)

*عاجل إصابة معلمة و11 تلميذا فى تصادم أتوبيس بسيارة أمن مركزى بمدينة نصر







* *أصيبت مدرسة ومشرفة و11 تلميذا بالمدرسة الألمانية بالقاهرة الجديدة، إثر اصطدام أتوبيس المدرسة بسيارة أمن مركزى بمنطقة مدينة نصر فى طريقها للقاهرة الجديدة، تم نقل المصابين لمستشفى كليوباترا، وحرر محضر برقم 1113 إدارى أول مدينة نصر، وتولت النيابة التحقيق .

بدأت تفاصيل الواقعة، بتلقى قسم شرطة مدينة نصر بلاغاً بوقوع حادث تصادم بين أتوبيس مدرسة وسيارة تابعة لقطاع الأمن المركزى.

انتقل على الفور رجال المباحث وسيارات الإسعاف إلى مكان الواقعة، وتبين من التحريات أن سائق سيارة الأمن المركزى فوجئ بتوقف مفاجئ لأتوبيس المدرسة، مما أدى إلى اصطدامه بها وإصابة "أمنة.م" و"سارة.أ" "ورشدى.ج" سائق الأتوبيس و10 تلاميذ آخرين، كما أصيب سائق سيارة الأمن المركزى.




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2013)

مرسى" يغادر مستشفى المعادى العسكرى وسط هتافات "ارحل ارحل"


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2013)

عصام العريان : ضحايا القطار من أعز شباب الإخوان !


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2013)

صفوت حجازى على قناة 25 : حادث البدرشين لا يستحق هذا الاهتمام الإعلامى


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2013)

الحكم علي الجيزاوي في السعودية بالسجن ٥سنوات و٣٠٠جلده !!


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2013)

حجز دعوتى حل مجلس الشورة واللجنة التأسيسية لجلسة 3 فبراير للنطق بالحكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2013)

الحكم علي الجيزاوي في السعودية بالسجن ٥سنوات و٣٠٠جلده


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2013)

*بلال فضل :

 تهريب اسلحة ....... هو مرسي هيقف لكو على الحدود !!

 جنود يموتوا في سيناء ....... هو مرسى هيقف يحرسهم !!

 حادث قطار ............هو مرسى اللى كان سايقه !!

 الكهرباء بتقطع ...... هو مرسي اللى بيقطعها !!

 المرور تعبان ......... هو مرسي هينظم لكو المرور!!

 الأسعار بتغلي ..... هو مرسي اللى هيراقب الاسعار!!

 الزباله ماليه الشوارع ... هو مرسى كان عامل نظافه !!


 آه يا عالم يا ظالمه الراجل ماله ده يدوب حتت رئيس جمهوريه ماله هو بقى؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2013)

*لجأت قوات الأمن بالإسكندرية إلى استخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفرقة المحتجين أمام محطة مصر بالإسكندرية، عقب إصابة 3 من مجندى الأمن المركزى بإصابات مختلفة خلال الاشتباكات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2013)

*رويترز: أمريكا تدين تصريحات لمرسى فى 2010 اعتبرت معاداة للسامية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2013)

*إعلان اسم البطريرك الجديد للأقباط الكاثوليك الخميس المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2013)

*اعتصم منذ قليل العشرات النشطاء المتظاهرين على القضبان فى محطة مصر معترضين حركة القطارات للمطالبة بالقصاص لشهداء الأمن المركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2013)

*عودة حركة القطارات بمحطة مصر بعد إقناع المتظاهرين بفتح الطريق*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> عصام العريان : ضحايا القطار من أعز شباب الإخوان !



الكلام ده بجد ولا نكته


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2013)

*قررت لجنة الإغاثة الإنسانية بنقابة أطباء مصر صرف مبلغ 250 ألف جنيه لضحايا حادث قطار البدرشين، الذى وقع صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 15 يناير ، بواقع 5 آلاف جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2013)

*تظاهر العشرات داخل محطة سكة حديد مصر، وقاموا بالهتاف "مرسى بيه يامرسى بيه دم المصرى بكام جنيه "*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2013)

*قال النائب مصطفى صبرى عضو مجلس الشورى، إنه كان أولى بالرئيس مرسى أن يأمر بنقل المصابين بالطائرات حتى يتم إسعافهم سريعاً، بدلا من أن يأتى إليهم بطائرة.*


----------



## candy shop (15 يناير 2013)

*شن الإعلامي عمرو أديب، هجوما شديدا على رئيس الوزراء الدكتور هشام قنديل، مطالبا إياه بالاستقالة على خلفية حادث قطار البدرشين. *

* وقال أديب في برنامجه "القاهرة اليوم" على "أوربت"، " يأ أخي حس بقى، واستقل، حس شوية وامشي، كفاية ايه الابتسامة اللي على وشك دي". *

* وأضاف "خلي عندك دم انت وروح  قدم استقالتك، التاريخ هيقطعك، مش انت بس  اللي مسؤو.ل المسؤول اللي  عيِّنك وشايفك بتفشل يوم بعد يوم وسايبك". *

* وواصل أديب هجومه على قنديل  بقوله "انت ليه قاعد؟ أملة؟ بتفكر ازاي؟  هتشيل الليلة كلها، وبعد كدة  يجيبوا غندور من عندهم يركب الحكاية بعد ما  تروق، أنا مش عايز رئيس وزراء  يتبرع بالدم، أنا عاوز رئيس وزراء عنده دم".*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين والركاب فى محطة مصر

 الثلاثاء، 15 يناير 2013 - 22:43





محطة مصر​كتب رضا حبيشى*​* 

 وقعت  اشتباكات  عنيفة بين المتظاهرين المعتصمين على القضبان فى محطة مصر  برمسيس، والركاب  جراء استمرار توقف القطارات المتوجهة للوجهين القبلى  والبحرى.

  وشهد الاشتباكات عمليات كر وفر بين المتظاهرين والركاب، وتبادل الرشق   بالحجارة وسط غياب لأى من المسئولين، الذى غابوا تماما عن المكان ولا   يتواجد أى منهم فى رئاسة الهيئة بمحطة مصر لإدارة الأزمة.
























* 
​


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

* 






*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*انهار عقار مكون من 12 طابقاً، منذ قليل، بمنطقة معمورة البلد شرق الإسكندرية، وانتقلت قيادات مديرية أمن الإسكندرية وإدارة الحماية المدنية التى تواصل جهودها لإخراج الضحايا من تحت الأنقاض.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد الشرقاوى وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية إن عدد ضحايا عقار المعمورة البلد وصل إلى قتيلين و7 مصابين مع استمرار محاولات البحث تحت الأنقاض عن ضحايا،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*الحكومة تجتمع بكامل هيئتها اليوم.. ووزير النقل يعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*ارتفعت أعداد خيام المعتصمين بميدان التحرير، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، إلى 92 خيمة وذلك بعد انضمام عدد من معتصمى الدستورية ضمن الاستعداد  ليوم 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*شهد محيط المحكمة الدستورية العليا بمنطقة المعادى، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، حالة من الهدوء التام بعد أن قرر المعتصمون نقل اعتصامهم لميدان التحرير للحشد فى احتفالات إحياء الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير وللمطالبة بإسقاط النظام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*"جيكا جروب" تعيد رسم جرافيتى للشهداء بالتحرير استعدادا لـ25 يناير

رسم عدد من أعضاء "جيكا جروب" فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، العديد من الجرافيتى لصور الشهداء على جدران الجامعة الأمريكية بميدان التحرير،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*رئيس نقابة السكك الحديدية لليوم السابع: 50% من القطارات تحتاج تغييرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*"التعليم" تعزز المدارس بأفراد أمن تفاديا للشغب بامتحانات الإعدادية

أصدرت وزارة التربية والتعليم، تعليمات بتعزيز المدارس بأفراد الأمن، وذلك لتفادى أحداث الشغب مثل التى وقعت فى الفيوم، وأسيوط وبنى سويف أثناء تأدية الامتحانات،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*تنظم جبهة "الشباب الليبرالى" المؤتمر التأسيسى الأول لها اليوم الأربعاء، بمقر نقابة الصحفيين، للإعلان عن تأسيس أول منظمة سياسية مستقلة تهدف إلى دعم الفكر الليبرالى فى مصر من خلال الشباب وتصحيح المفاهيم المغلوطة عن الفكر الليبرالى، التى تروج لها التيارات اليمينية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*غدا تسمية بطريرك الأقباط الكاثوليك وأبرز المرشحين "وليم وأبو الخير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد ضحايا عقار الإسكندرية المنهار إلى 4 قتلى و6 مصابين وتواصل إدارة الحماية المدنية جهودها لإخراج العشرات من الضحايا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*أكد محافظ الإسكندرية المستشار محمد عباس عطا أن عقار الإسكندرية المنهار فجر اليوم "الأربعاء" والمكون من 8 طوابق بمنطقة المعمورة تم تشييده بدون ترخيص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*علق محمد أبو حامد النائب السابق بالبرلمان المنحل ومؤسس حزب حياة المصريين، على انهيار عقار بمحافظة الإسكندرية، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، قائلا"ربنا يستر ويفضل حد من الشعب".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*ماكين يلتقى البرادعى وأبوالغار وحمزاوى والغزالى لمناقشة الوضع الراهن

انتهى منذ قليل اجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى مع السيناتور جون ماكين رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشيوخ الأمريكى بأحد الفنادق الشهيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*جون ماكين يطالب بحوار بين الرئاسة والحرية والعدالة والمعارضة

أعرب السيناتور الأمريكى، جون ماكين، رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشيوخ الأمريكى عن قلقه إزاء العملية الديمقراطية فى مصر،*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

​ 





                 خطير من التيارات الإسلامية ومدينه الانتاج الاعلامى 


فى ذكري الثورة..التيارات الإسلامية تتظاهر أمام القنوات الفضائية بالإنتاج الإعلامي

​1/16/2013   10:11 AM​​
قررت مجموعة من التيارات الإسلامى التظاهر أمام مقرات القنوات الفضائية فى ذكري الثورة المصرية يوم 25 يناير المقبل.
من جانبها أوضحت  وكالة أنباء "الأناضول" التركية أن تيارات وأحزاب سياسية مثل حركة حازمون  قررت إحياء ذكرى الثورة "سلميًا" أمام مدينة الانتاج الإعلامى بحى السادس  من أكتوبر جنوب القاهرة، والذى يضم مقرات أغلب القنوات الفضائية.

من جانبه صرح سيد  مصطفى، المنسق العام لحركة "أمتنا" السلفية، أن اختيار التظاهر أمام مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامى هدفه "البعد عن الاحتكاك بمتظاهرى التحرير الذين أعلنوا  إحياء الذكرى الثانية للثورة بالميدان وسط القاهرة" ، مؤكداً أن التظاهرة  لن تتسبب فى منع أى إعلامى من أداء عمله ذلك اليوم ، موضحاً عدم وجود نية  للاعتصام أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى.


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*تمكنت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، صباح اليوم، الأربعاء، برئاسة اللواء ناصر العبد من القبض على مالكى العقار المنكوب وهما "صبرى شوقى سعيد" و"أحمد السجان"*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

*
سيتقدم  اليوم الاربعاء رمضان الاقصرى المنسق العام لجبهة الإنقاذ المصري ببلاغ  الى النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله ضد كلا م من الدكتور محمد مرسى  العياط – رئيس الجمهورية و الدكتور هشام قنديل – رئيس الوزراء و الدكتور  حاتم عبد اللطيف – وزير النقل و رئيس الهيئة العامة لسكك حديد مصر يتهمهم  من خلاله بالتقصير و الاهمال مطالبا بتقديمهم لمحاكمة جنائية بسبب حادث  قطار البدرشين الذى وقع فى امس .
و  قد افاد البلاغ ان القطار اصطدم بقطار بضائع البدرشين الذي راح ضحيتها 19  شخصا وأصيب 121 آخرين وبذلك يكون إجمالي عدد ضحايا القطارات في عهد مرسى 79  قتيلا و 228 مصابا .

جدير  بالذكر أن خطوط السكة الحديدة هي الأقدم والأكبر في منطقة الشرق الأوسط  حيث تمتد نحو 5000 كم حسب تقديرات هيئة السكك الحديدية المصرية ويعمل في  الهيئة نحو 86000 شخص وتعتبر القطارات الوسيلة الرئيسية بين المحافظات  ويستخدمها الملايين يوميا فهذه المسئولية تقع على المشكو في حقه الأول  بصفته رئيسا للبلاد والمسئول الأول عن أرواح المصريين و المشكو في حقه  الثاني بصفته رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء فلم يقوم بمحاسبة المقصرين وعدم الاهتمام  بالمزلقانات وتجديد القطارات والعربات فالمسئولية تقع عليه بصفته رئيس  الوزراء كما نحمل وزير النقل الإهمال والتسيب وعدم الاهتمام وعدم المراعاة  وسيلة من وسائل النقل العام التي تخدم ملايين من المواطنين المصريين.
*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

​ 



*خطير من الفيوم الإسلاميون يهدمون جمعية مسيحية* 

* 
قام آلاف من  الإسلاميين بقرية "فانوس" التابعة لمركز "طامية" بالفيوم، بالتحمع أمام  جمعية مسيحية مساحتها 100م، تحت الإنشاء، تابعة لكنيسة "مارجرجس" بالفيوم،  وقاموا بهدمها، وتسوية المبنى بالأرض، وذلك بعد إشاعة تحويل المبنى إلى  كنيسة، التي على إثرها خرج مسلمو القرية وسط هتافات وتكبيرات ونداءات في  مكبرات الصوت بمساجد القرية "الله وأكبر.. انصروا الإسلام.. المسيحيين  بيبنوا كنيسة.. وانصروا عزة الإسلام"؛و لتجميع مسلمي القرى المجاورة أيضًا!  جديرٌ بالذكر أن الجمغية تم البناء بها منذ شهرين، بعد أن أخذت مطرانية  الفيوم كافة التراخيص والموافقات ببنائها كدار مناسبات، على أن يُخصص الدور  الثاني للخدمات وحضانة للأطفال.*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 يناير 2013)

*رئيس نقابة السكك الحديدية: 50% من عربات القطارات تحتاج للتغيير

*​*




عبد الفتاح فكرى رئيس نقابة العاملين بالسكك الحديدية​كتب أشرف عزوز
أكد عبد الفتاح فكرى، رئيس نقابة العاملين بالسكك الحديد، أن 50% من عربات القطارات بالسكك الحديد تحتاج إلى التغيير، وذلك لأن عمرها الافتراضى قارب على الانتهاء، مشيرا إلى أن منظومة السكك الحديدية متهالكة، ولديها نقص فى قطع الغيار، وذلك على الرغم من وجود 8 شركات أنشأهم وزير النقل الأسبق محمد لطفى منصور .

وقال فكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" إن السبب وراء نقص قطع الغيار يرجع إلى ضعف الإمكانات المادية والعجز بين واردات الهيئة ومصروفاتها، حيث إن حجم الواردات يصل لـ900 مليون جنيه سنويا فى الوقت الذى تبلغ فيه الأجور والرواتب 2 مليار جنيه سنويا.

وأوضح أن الهيئة تقوم بعمل صيانة للعربات الموجودة منذ أكثر من 40 عاما، وذلك فى حدود الإمكانات المتاحة، موضحا أنها تتمتع بكم هائل من الخبرات والعناصر البشرية التى تتمتع بخبرات عالية. 




*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

*انتهى  منذ قليل اجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى مع السيناتور جون ماكين رئيس لجنة  العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشيوخ الأمريكى بأحد الفنادق الشهيرة، والذى حضره  كل من الدكتور محمد البرادعى والدكتور محمد أبو الغار وعمرو حمزاوى وأسامة  الغزالى حرب.

وتناول اللقاء الحديث حول أهم القضايا على الساحة السياسية المصرية منها  موقف جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى من الانتخابات البرلمانية، كما تطرق الحديث حول  الدستور والمواد التى يرغب أعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ فى تعديلها إلى جانب الحوار  الوطنى مع مؤسسة الرئاسة.

وقال الدكتور محمد أبو الغار على هامش الاجتماع إنهم تحدثوا فى القضايا  العامة وموقفهم من الانتخابات المرهون مشاركتهم فيها بضمان النزاهة  والشفافية ورفضهم للدستور الحالى بأنه يعصف بحقوق المواطنين واشتراطهم  للمشاركة فى الحوار الوطنى بوجود أجندة واضحة وجدول أعمال محدد وإعلانها  على الشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: السيسى أعطى توجيهاته لتكثيف البحث عن ضحايا عقار الإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*أنهى الدكتور محمد البرادعى، رئيس حزب الدستور والقيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، لقاءه بجون ماكين رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشيوخ الأمريكى، ولم يدلِ البرادعى بأية تصريحات صحفية بعد اللقاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*شهدت حركة قطارات الوجهين القبلى والبحرى ارتباكا شديدا على كافة الخطوط، رغم انتهاء اعتصام النشطاء على القضبان بمحطة مصر للمطالبة بالقصاص لشهداء قطار البدرشين منتصف ليل أمس، بعد اشتباكات بالحجارة مع بعض الركاب والعاملين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*علمت "اليوم السابع" أن سامح مكرم عبيد أمين تنظيم حزب الدستور سيتقدم باستقالته بعد تصاعد حدة الاحتجاجات فى صفوف شباب حزب الدستور بعد وفاة شعراوى عبد الباقى شعراوى، عضو مؤسس بحزب الدستور، وأمين الحزب بـ6 أكتوبر فى ساعة متأخرة من الثلاثاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*صحة الإسكندرية: ارتفاع ضحايا عقار المعمورة المنهار إلى 5 أشخاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*أعلن شباب القضاة والنيابة العامة عن تشكيل لجنة لإدارة ملف أزمة النائب العام، وموقفهم الرافض لاستمراره فى المنصب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*أكد المستشار عبد الستار إمام، رئيس نادى قضاة المنوفية، أن وفدا من نادى قضاة مصر وأندية قضاة الأقاليم، سيلتقى مجلس القضاء الأعلى، فى الواحدة ظهر اليوم الأربعاء، لبحث مستجدات وتطورات أزمة النائب العام، المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*اﺳﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻰ فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، ﻭﻓﺪا ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻚ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻰ ﻗﺎﺩﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻨﻴﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ لاﺳﺘﻜﻤﺎﻝ إجراءات والمباحثات الخاصه بإجراءات ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺽ*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2013)

*أبشرووااا ...الدولار وصل الى 6.75 جنيه - وأختفى فى ظروف غامضة* 
*واللى يسأل وأية يعنى ؟ - نقوله يعنى أن كااافة الأسعار هتزيد بنسبة لا تقل عن 11%*


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2013)

*عاجل| إحالة حارس خيرت الشاطر إلى الجنايات بتهمة حيازة السلاح*

                                           كتب : هيثم البرعي                  منذ 20 دقيقة             
                      طباعة                                                                                                              2 







                     خليل أسامة خليل حارس خيرت الشاطر          
         أحالت محكمة جنح القاهرة الجديدة برئاسة المستشار "شريف نافع"،  المتهم "أسامة خليل محمد" وشهرته "عمرو العقيد"، والمعروف إعلاميًا بحارس  خيرت الشاطر، إلى محكمة الجنايات، وذلك على خلفية اتهامه بحيازة سلاح ناري  وذخائر بدون ترخيص.


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*تزايدت خيام معتصمى ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الأربعاء، عقب عدم إصدار المحكمة الدستورية العليا قراراً بحل مجلس الشورى، حيث تزايدت أعداد الخيام الموجودة بوسط صينية ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*صحة الجيزة: تسليم جثامين ضحايا قطار البدرشين لأهاليهم.. و15 إصابة بالمستشفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*وصل منذ قليل، آلستر بورت وزير الدولة البريطانى لشئون الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا، إلى مقر مشيخة الأزهر للقاء الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر الشريف، بمقرِّ مشيخة الأزهر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*البرنس: العقار المنهار صدر له 7 قرارات إزالة والسكان رفضوا تنفيذها*


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2013)

*والسيناتور الأمريكى لن يزور "الإرشاد" اليوم.. *

*الإخوان: لا حرج على "جبهة الإنقاذ" من لقائها ماكين *

*  الأربعاء، 16 يناير  2013 - 12:24*

*





                             شعار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين* 
*كتب محمد إسماعيل*
*

* 
*قال ياسر محرز، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن  جدول أعمال الاجتماع الأسبوعى لمكتب الإرشاد، اليوم الأربعاء، لا يتضمن  استقبال أية زيارة من السيناتور الامريكى جون ماكين الذى يزور مصر خلال هذه  الأيام، واصفا المعلومات حول لقاء ماكين بالإخوان بالشائعات.

وأكد محرز، على عدم وجود حرج فى لقاء ماكين بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، وقال  "مصر الآن تعيش فى حالة من الحرية، ولا يمكن أن نتهم القوى السياسية  بالخيانة لمجرد أنها التقت بسياسى أمريكى يسعى للتعرف على الأوضاع فى مصر".


ننتقل الى جريدة الوطن 
**الرئيس يلتقي "ماكين" بالاتحادية عصر اليوم*

                                           كتب : سارة نور الدين                  الأربعاء 16-01-2013 12:15             
                      طباعة                                                                                                              2 






                     الرئيس محمد مرسي          
         يلتقي الرئيس محمد مرسي، عصر اليوم، الأربعاء، السيناتور جون  ماكين، رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بالكونجرس الأمريكي والمرشح السابق  لرئاسة الولايات المتحدة، بقصر الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة. 
وأكدت مصادر رئاسية، أن السيناتور الذي التقى عددا من رموز جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطني، أبرزهم الدكتور محمد البرادعي، والدكتور أسامة الغزالي  حرب، في وقت سابق من اليوم، يناقش مع الرئيس عددا من القضايا السياسية  المحلية والإقليمية. 
وأضافت المصادر أن اللقاء يستعرض كذلك العلاقات المصرية الأمريكية، مشيرة إلى أن الحالة الاقتصادية تشغل صدارة المباحثات الثنائية. 
من الجدير بالذكر أن "ماكين" كان قد دعا حكومة بلاده، إلى استخدام  المعونة التي تقدمها لمصر كوسيلة ضغط على "مرسي" للتخلي عن بعض قراراته،  خاصة الإعلان الدستوري، معتبرا أن المشهد الحالي في مصر قد يفضي إلى إقامة  دولة إسلامية أو العودة مرة أخرى إلى الحكم العسكري.



*هو مش هيقابل مكتب الارشاد 
*
*هيقابل عبد المرشد *

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

* حملة الماجستير يقطعون شارع قصر العينى ومجلس الوزراء للمطالبة بالتعيين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*مدير الحماية المدنية: استخرجنا 14جثة و8 مصابين من أسفل عقار الإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*وزارة التعليم تعيد بث القنوات التعليمية الليلة وحتى نهاية الامتحانات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*يوسف البدرى يقيم دعوى قضائية لغلق جميع القنوات الفضائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*"الهندسية بالإسكندرية" تقرر إخلاء عقارين مجاورين لـ"المعمورة" المنهار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة -الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين - إن الحزب لا يزال يدرس مسألة نزوله إلى الشارع يوم 25 يناير، فى ذكرى الثورة من عدمه، ولم يحدد موقفه بشأن ذلك الصدد بعد.*


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يوسف البدرى يقيم دعوى قضائية لغلق جميع القنوات الفضائية*


عبيط دة يعنى ولا اية ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قال الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة -الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين - إن الحزب لا يزال يدرس مسألة نزوله إلى الشارع يوم 25 يناير، فى ذكرى الثورة من عدمه، ولم يحدد موقفه بشأن ذلك الصدد بعد.*


صعب مش ينزلوا
بس عكهم كتير قوى ودة اللى مخوفهم ومخليهم مترددين


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*استخراج 2 أحياء من تحت أنقاض عقار المعمورة المنهار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*العليا للانتخابات تسمح للمنظمات الدولية بمراقبة انتخابات مجلس النواب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*صحة الإسكندرية: ارتفاع ضحايا العقار المنهار إلى 16 قتيلاً و9 مصابين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يطالب بإقالة الحكومة ومحاكمة المسئولين عن كارثة "البدرشين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

بدأ منذ قليل اجتماع مجلس القضاء الأعلى، اليوم الأربعاء، مع وفد من نادى قضاة مصر وأندية قضاة الأقاليم، لبحث *مستجدات وتطورات أزمة النائب العام،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*أغلق حملة الماجستير والدكتوراه اليوم الباب الخلفى لمجلس الوزراء بشارع حسين حجازى ورددوا الهتافات ضد الحكومة بسبب تجاهل مطالبهم بالتعيين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*غادر السيناتور جون ماكين، رئيس لجنة الخدمات العسكرية بمجلس الشيوخ الأمريكى، والوفد المرافق له، قصر الاتحادية، عقب لقائه الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*بدء مؤتمر صحفى بـ"الوزراء" حول حادثى قطار البدرشين وعقار الإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*مصرع 2 وإصابة 9 فى انهيار عمارة سكنية بمركز بلقاس بالدقهلية*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كده كتييييييييييييير يا موووورسى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*النقل: نحتاج 470 مليون جنيه فورية لقطع الغيار وصيانة القطارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*وزير الإسكان: 318 ألف عقار بدون ترخيص.. وأسطول السكة الحديد يحتاج "ثورة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*أعلن مجلس الوزراء، فى مؤتمر صحفى عقد اليوم، عن موافقته على اعتماد مشروع قانون الصكوك الإسلامية،*


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلن مجلس الوزراء، فى مؤتمر صحفى عقد اليوم، عن موافقته على اعتماد مشروع قانون الصكوك الإسلامية،*


ازاى يعنى 
مش الازهر رفضه 
:bomb:


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2013)

*#عاجل مصر#مصرع شاب تحت عجلات مترو «الملك الصالح» يتسبب في تعطيله 15 دقيقة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلن مجلس الوزراء، فى مؤتمر صحفى عقد اليوم، عن موافقته على اعتماد مشروع قانون الصكوك الإسلامية،*


 
!!!!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*قرر العشرات من حاملى الماجستير والدكتوراه، نقل مقر اعتصامهم إلى أمام منزل الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء الكائن بميدان المساحة بالدقى، بعد تجاهل الحكومة لمطالبهم بالتعيين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*رفض الصحفيون المكلفون بتغطية الجولة المفاجأة التى يقوم بها حاليا دكتور محمد مصطفى حامد وزير الصحة لمستشفى الحوامدية، بسبب سوء معاملتهم من قبل الوزارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية بين أفراد اللجان الشعبية بميدان التحرير، وأحد سائقى الميكروباص، مساء اليوم، وتطورت إلى حد الاشتباكات، بسبب إصرار سائق الميكروباص على الدخول إلى ميدان التحرير عبر شارع باب اللوق، وهو ما قابله أفراد اللجان الشعبية بالرفض التام.*


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2013)

*اصطدام قطار بـ"تاكسى" أمام مزلقان أرض اللواء.. ووفاة أسرة كاملة*

                           الأربعاء، 16 يناير  2013 - 18:58





                             صورة أرشيفية                         
  محمد الجالى


 
شهد مزلقان "أرض اللواء" بحى العجوزة بمحافظة الجيزة، حادثة  مروعة، حيث اصطدم قطار بسيارة "تاكسى" رقم 3285 (ب ر) شاهين من مزلقان أرض  اللواء، وسار به حتى ميدان لبنان.

وقال شهود عيان إن التاكسى به أسرة كاملة لقت حتفها.. وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل.. 

محدش يشتم


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

وقوع 279 حالة تسمم بمصنع ملابس بالعبور، والتحليلات تثبت تسمم وجبات العمال بالبكتريا


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

مقتل 11 بسبب إنقلاب سيارة على طريق أسيوط- القاهرة الغربي


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

وفاة ربة منزل وإصابة 9 آخرون فى إنهيار عقار ببلقاس دقهلية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يناير 2013)

هو فيه إيه!!!! ايه كل ده!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

قال مصدر مسئول بهيئة السكك الحديدية إنه أثناء رحلة القطار رقم 79 متوجهاً إلى "محطة مصر" بالقاهرة، فوجئ سائقه بسيارة تقتحم مزلقان أرض اللواء رغم إغلاقه، لافتا إلى أن المزلقان كان مغلقاً بسلسلة حديدية.


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

شب حريق محدود بمبنى السفارة الإسرائيلية بالجيزة، وتمكن رجال الحماية المدنية من السيطرة عليه قبل امتداده لباقى المبنى.


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

وصلت منذ قليل 10 سيارات إسعاف وسيارتين إطفاء لمزلقان أرض اللواء، مكان حادث تصادم قطار بسيارة تاكسى، والذى أدى إلى مصرع طفلة ورجلين كانا يستقلان التاكسى، وفر سائق التاكسى هارباً. 

ويقوم الأهالى بالمنطقة بجمع أشلاء جثث الضحايا، ومازالت جهود الأهالى ورجال الإسعاف تتوالى للبحث عن القتلى جراء الحادث.

الواقعة بدأت بمرور سيارة تاكسى بمزلقان أرض اللواء، وتصادف مرور القطار بالقرب من المزلقان، ولم تصدر أية صفارات تحذيرية من عامل المزلقان، فاصطدم بالتاكسى وجره مسافة 2 كيلو للأمام.


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

أكد الرئيس محمد مرسى، أن تصريحاته حول "الصهيونية"، تم اجتزاؤها وخرجت عن سياقها، حيث كانت تعليقاً على الهجوم الإسرائيلى على قطاع غزة فى 2010.
وقال الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية إن الرئيس محمد مرسى أوضح فى لقائه بوفد الكونجرس اليوم أن التصريحات المنسوبة إليه "أذيعت مجتزأة من سياق تعليقه على العدوان الإسرائيلى على الفلسطينيين فى قطاع غزة"، وشدد على "ضرورة وضع التصريحات فى السياق الذى قيلت فيه".


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

تلميذ بالسنة أولى إعدادي يغتصب زميلته


----------



## بايبل333 (16 يناير 2013)

*2013 دخلت برجلها اليمين 
بركاتك يا مرسى
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*هو فى ايه !!
رحمتك يا ررررب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

الشورى يلغي شرط أن يكون المرشح للبرلمان لأبوين مصريين


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو فى ايه !!
> رحمتك يا ررررب *



الضربات العشر تتكرر ...... ورقم عشرة رمزى ....


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*والد الطفلة ضحية قطار أرض اللواء يغشى عليه والإسعاف تنقله للمستشفى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*الأهالى يواصلون البحث عن أشلاء ضحايا "أرض اللواء" على أضواء الموبايل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*حملة الماجستير والدكتوراه يعلنون اعتصامهم أمام منزل رئيس الوزراء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

حريق بعمارة عمر افندى بشارع احمد عرابى بالمهندسين حالا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أبشرووااا ...الدولار وصل الى 6.75 جنيه - وأختفى فى ظروف غامضة*


*أنا آآآسف*
*وصل الى سبعة جنيهات*
*أبشروا بزيادة حبتين*
*أرتفاع الأسعار سيتجاوز الـ 14%*
*أبشروا بزيادة ثلاث حبات ( قبل كل وجبة )*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*مدير الحماية المدنية: بلاغ حريق "النساجون الشرقيون" بالهرم "كاذب"

نفى اللواء عبد العزيز توفيق، مدير الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية، أن تكون غرفة النجدة بالجيزة تلقت بلاغا بنشوب حريق بمعرض النساجون الشرقيون الكائن فى شارع الهرم.*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

ايه يا جماعه كل يوم مصيبه شكل 
من يوم ما مرسى مسك الحكم والكوارث حلت على مصر فاضل ايه تانى 
امشى بقى وارحمنا دمرت البلد حرام والله حرام
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2013)

* ظـهرت الـحـقيقة أخـيراُ 
 سـائق قـطار الـبدرشـين الـذي راح ضـحيته خـيرة مـصر وجـنودها الـبواسل 
 نـصرانـي أسـمه ( صـمـوئـيل جـرجس ) 
 وسـائق قـطار أسـيوط كان أسمـه  ( بـشري يـونان ) 
 نـصراني أيضاُ
 كـفي للـكـنيسة تـأمر عـلي مـصـر وشـعبها 
 يـريدون احـراج الدكتور محمد مرسي فـي ادارته لـشئون الـبلاد 

أقـسم بالله لـن نـصمت عـلي مـا تـفعلونه 
 تـخـطفون بـنات الـمسلـمين 
 تـسجنون الـفتيات 
 تـحرقـون الـكنائس وتـتهمون الـمسلمـين 
 تـسبون رسـول الله فـي احـاديـثكم 
 تـرفـضون شـرع الله 
 تتأمرون عـلي الاسـلام 
 وأخـيرُ تـقتلون 


 رابـط الـخبر 

http://www.elmokhalestv.com/index/details/id/52429

 أبـو نـضال الـشهبي

*




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2013)

*وكذلك قطار كفر الدوار كان سائقه نصرانى هل هذا محض الصدفه ان القطارات التى يسوقها نصارى يحصللها كده ام انها اوامر من الكنيسه.*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

مشاجرة رهيبة فى منتصف الشارع المتواجد به قسم شرطة الزاوية الحمراء ...... مشاجرة بالاسلحة النارية تم ضرب اكثر من 30 طلقة خرطوش ... و وابل حالا من الرصاص الحى


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*5سيارات إطفاء للسيطرة على حريق بشقتين فى أحمد عرابى بالمهندسين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*5سيارات إطفاء للسيطرة على حريق بشقتين فى أحمد عرابى بالمهندسين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

الدعوة السلفية تعلن أنها لن تشارك في أي فعالية خاصة بيوم 25 يناير القادم


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*الجيزة: إنهاء تصاريح دفن جثامين حادث قطار أرض اللواء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*أهالى أرض اللواء يهددون بالاعتصام على القضبان لتكرار حوادث القطارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد قتلى عقار الإسكندرية المنهار إلى 25 حالة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

جريدة البشاير الكويتية : الكويت ضبطت شبكة دعارة يقودها الإخوان المسلمون

http://www.elbashayer.com/news-238534.html


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

بعد اقل من 48 من حادث قطار البدرشين.. انفصال عربة قطار بأسيوط والعناية الإلهية تنقذ الركاب من الموت


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

إندلاع حريق هائل في أحد مزارع قرية الخمسين بكفر الشيخ ومصرع 2 فلاحين


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

جون ماكين، إن رئيس الوزراء المصري هشام قنديل شخص مدهش رغم التحديات الكبيرة التي يواجهها في موقعه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> جريدة البشاير الكويتية : الكويت ضبطت شبكة دعارة يقودها الإخوان المسلمون
> 
> http://www.elbashayer.com/news-238534.htmlhttp://www.elbashayer.com/news-238534.htmlhttp://www.elbashayer.com/news-238534.htmlhttp://www.elbashayer.com/news-238534.html


*دى عقود جواز مسيار وجواز متعة*
*اى بما لايُخالف شرع الله *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*مدير أمن الجيزة لليوم السابع: لن نفض تجمهر أهالى أرض اللواء بالقوة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*قامت الجامعة الأمريكية مساء اليوم الأربعاء، بوضع حواجز حديدية بطول سور الجامعة وحتى نهايته، لتأمينها من أى أعمال شغب أو عنف قد تحدث أثناء إحياء ذكرى 25 يناير القادم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*توقفت حركة القطارات فى محطة مصر برمسيس، متأثرة باستمرار أهالى منطقة أرض اللواء فى رفض استئناف حركة القطارات ورفع آثار تصادم قطار الركاب رقم 79 بالسيارة التى اقتحمت المزلقان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*"الاشتراكيين الثوريين" تدعو عمال السكة الحديد للإضراب وإقالة قنديل

دعت حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين عمال السكك الحديدية، الذين يستخدمهم النظام ككبش فداء عند كل كارثة، إلى الإضراب عن العمل انتصاراً لحق الشهداء وحق الركاب فى وسيلة مواصلات آمنة، وتضامناً مع زميلهم المعتقل، ومن أجل تطهير حقيقى للهيئة من الفاسدين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*وزير الإعلام: النظام لن يسقط بمظاهرات 100 ألف ولافتات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*وقع حادث تصادم بمنطقة المقطم، منذ قليل مساء اليوم الأربعاء، بأن اصطدم "لودر" بمينى باص بالقرب من قسم شرطة المقطم، وهو ما أدى إلى مصرع شخصين وإصابة آخرين، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

تعرض المرشد العاااااااااااااااام لازمة قلبية ....وفى مستشفى المعادى الان


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع ضحايا حادث عقار الإسكندرية لـ 28 قتيلاً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

اشتعال النيران داخل محطة بنزين أمام دريم بارك بأكتوبر، وانتقال قوات الدفاع المدني إلى مكان الحريق


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> تعرض المرشد العاااااااااااااااام لازمة قلبية ....وفى مستشفى المعادى الان



*حتى المرشد مسلمش منك يا مووووورسى :t19:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

_*نفى المستشار الإعلامى للدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وليد شلبى، ما تردد من أخبار تفيد بأن الدكتور بديع قد أصيب بأزمة قلبية*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*نظم عدد من الناشطين السياسيين وشباب الثورة مسيرة جابت أرجاء ميدان التحرير وذلك فى إطار الاستعدادات لتظاهرات 25 يناير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

قناة cbc فى خبر عن إصابة 11 تلميذا بالمدرسة الألمانية في القاهرة الجديدة، إثر اصطدام أتوبيس المدرسة بسيارة ميكروباص تابعة للشرطة بحي مدينة


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

*
** 




​*​

تدوينة العريان المحذوفة ​ 
                                                                          كتب ـ محمد سعد وأحمد الجندي:                                              الخميس , 17 يناير 2013 00:15              
      لجأ الدكتور عصام العريان، الجراح ونائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، إلى   عملية جراحية بسيطة للهروب من نبأ تعرض الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام   لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، لأزمة قلبية، بإزالة الخبر واستبداله بأدعية   دينية عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقعي التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" و "فيس بوك"،   بعد أن أحدث الخبر بلبلة كبيرة بالوسط السياسي.
      وأعلن العريان فى وقت متأخر من مساء أمس الأربعاء تعرض "المرشد العام"   لأزمة قلبية، ونقله لمستشفى المعادى العسكري، مطالبًا جموع المصريين   بالدعاء له بالشفاء العاجل.
      ولم يكتفى العريان بحذف تدوينة إصابة "بديع" بأزمة قلبية فحسب، بل حذف   كافة تدوينات الأربعاء الموافق 16 يناير من على صفحتيه الرسميتين على   "تويتر" و "فيس بوك".
      كان العريان قد غرد في وقت سابق من مساء أمس، مؤكدًا صحة نظرية المؤامرة   علي مصر في 13-13-2013حسبما أشارت تصريحات سابقة للإعلامي توفيق عكاشة،   زاعمًا أن المؤامرة بدأت في 13-1-2013عقب الحوادث التي شهدتها مصر الخاصة   بالسكك الحديدية في الأيام الاخيرة.​
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - العريان يهرب من إعلان أزمة بديع القلبية​


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

*

*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

أعلنت   الدعوة  السلفية بالإسكندرية عدم مشاركتها في أي فاعلية خاصة في 25 يناير،   مشددة  على أن «ظروف البلاد لا تحتمل لا احتفالات ولا مظاهرات». 

وناشدت الدعوة، في بيان لها، مساء الأربعاء، القوى السياسية التي تنوى    إقامة أي فعاليات أن يحافظ كل منهم على السلمية، وأن «يحافظ كل فرد على    أرواح زملائه قبل نفسه، وأن يحافظ على أرواح مخالفيه قبل مؤيديه». 

وأهابت بالجميع ممن كان ينوي أن يتظاهر يوم الخامس والعشرين من يناير،  أو   أن يحتفل أن يتركوا هذا وذاك ويبحثوا عن عمل جاد يواسون به أسرة شهيد أو    يعالجون به جريحًا أو يقدمون به مقترحا للخروج من الأزمة الحالية. 

وفي السياق ذاته، تقدمت الدعوة السلفية بخالص العزاء إلى الشعب المصرى    عامة، وأهالي ضحايا قطار البدرشين، داعية لكل المصابين أن يشفيهم الله. 

وتابعت: «ورغم إدراكنا أن السكك الحديدية هي جزء من الميراث الثقيل  لدولة   الطغيان، إلا أن هذا لا يمنع من أن نطلب من القيادة التنفيذية ممثلة  في   رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس الوزراء، ووزير النقل، سرعة وضع تدابيرعاجلة تمنع    تكرار تلك الحوادث التي أدمت قلوب المصريين واحدا تلو الآخر».


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

* 






*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

*شاهد كام كارثة اليوم .. يارب ارحمنا





     - إنهيار عمارة 12 دور فى المعمورة فى اسكندرية ( 25 قتيل و 10 مصابين حتى الآن ) !​*​
*     2- انهيار عقار فى مركز بلقاس بمحافظة الدقهلية ( 2 قتيل و 9 مصابين ) !​*
*     3- قتل تاجر ملابس على يد ضباط المباحث فى قسم الوراق !​*
*     4- مقتل 2 واصابة 1 بسبب المترو ( خط المرج -حلوان)!​*
*     5- توقف قطارات الضواحى فى محطة مصر بعد إكتشاف عطل فى قطار بورسعيد !​*
*     6- مصرع شاب تحت عجلات مترو الملك الصالح​*
*     7- إنقلاب سيارة نقل تحمل 2 كونتينير زنة 50 طن و ذلك بعد حوالي 50 متر من منزل كوبري قليوب بإتجاه القاهرة​*
*     8-اصطدام قطار بـ"تاكسى" أمام مزلقان أرض اللواء ووفاة أسرة كاملة​*
*     9-مصرع شخص وإصابه أخر فى انقلاب سياره ملاكى على الطريق السريع"​*
*     10-ﻣﻘﺘﻞ 11 ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺇﻧﻘﻼﺏ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﺳﻴﻮﻁ- ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﻲ​*
*     11-حريق هائل في معرض النساجون الشرقيون في أول شارع الهرم اسفر عن وفاة 4 عمال​*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

قال الداعية  الإسلامي الشيخ صفوت حجازي أنه حزين لحالة الإعلام المصري في  الفترة  الحالية خاصة وأن الإعلام ينقل أخبارا كاذبة ويتداولها الإعلاميين  بشكل  مكثف.

	جاء ذلك تعليقا منه -على ما تردد في بعض وسائل الإعلام اليوم الاربعاء 16   يناير-أنه قال إن "حادث قطار البدرشين حادث عادي ولا يستحق كل هذا   الاهتمام".

	ووجه- أثناء مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "آخر النهار" على فضائية "النهار"   للإعلامي محمود سعد- كلامه لمحمود سعد قائلا "ه يجب أن تظل صحفيا كبيرا كما   هو وتلتزم بالمهنية ولا تنقل أخبارا كاذبة ".
	مما دفع "محمود سعد" للرد عليه قائلا "وأنت هتربيني" فأجابه حجازي بقوله: "مفيش حد كبير على التربية يا محمود".


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

* 






*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

نظم عدد من الناشطين السياسيين وشباب الثورة مسيرة جابت أرجاء ميدان التحرير وذلك فى إطار الاستعدادات لتظاهرات 25 يناير. 

وخرج العشرات من أعضاء حركة الثورة المصرية الثانية فى مسيرة مساء  اليوم   الأربعاء، جابت ميدان التحرير ثم توجهت إلى مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون    ماسبيرو، وميدان طلعت حرب، رددوا خلالها هتافات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان    المسلمين والرئيس محمد مرسى.


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)

أعلن    البنك المركزى، الأربعاء، أن إجمالى الاستثمارات الأجنبية التى خرجت من    مصر خلال الـ6 أشهر الأخيرة بلغ 4.92 مليار دولار، فيما حذر تقرير صادر عن    البنك الدولى من أن تأخير أو وقف المساعدات لمصر سيؤدى إلى صعوبات خطيرة   فى  ميزان المدفوعات نظراً لانخفاض مستوى الاحتياطات النقدية. 

وذكر تقرير لـ«المركزى» استمرار خروج الاستثمارات الأجنبية من البلاد    بنسبة 23٪، خلال الربع الأول من العام المالى الجارى، مشيراً إلى تراجع    صافى الاستثمارات الأجنبية المباشرة، خلال الربع الأول من العام بنحو    94.1٪، بمقدار 1.752 مليار دولار. 

وأوضح التقرير أن إجمالى الاستثمارات التى دخلت البلاد، خلال الربع  الأول   من العام الجارى، بلغ 2.255 مليار دولار مقابل خروج 2.14 مليار،  كاشفاً  عن  أن استثمارات الاتحاد الأوروبى تصدرت قائمة الاستثمارات الوافدة،  خلال   الربع الأول من العام الجارى، إلا أنها تراجعت بشكل ملحوظ مقارنة  بالربع   السابق له، بنحو 3.068 مليار دولار، بما يعادل 72.2٪ مسجلة 1.761  مليار   دولار مقابل 4.245 مليار. 

وحذر تقرير صادر عن البنك الدولى من أن تأخر أو وقف المساعدات لمصر  سيؤدى   إلى صعوبات خطيرة فى ميزان المدفوعات، نظراً لانخفاض مستوى  الاحتياطات   النقدية. 

وذكر التقرير، الصادر الأربعاء، أن الناتج الصناعى بمصر استمر فى    الانخفاض، خلال النصف الثانى من العام الماضى، بنسبة 17.9٪ خلال ربع العام    المنتهى فى أكتوبر الماضى، مقارنة بالربع السابق، إضافة إلى انخفاض    الصادرات المصرية خلال الأشهر الثلاثة السابقة 

المصدر : المصرى اليوم


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*البرنس ردا على إحدى أهالى المتوفين: "سبقوكى للجنة.. ما كلها موتة"!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*قطار يدهس حمارا تحت عجلاته بمزلقان أرض اللواء ويفرق المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*دخل عدد من حملة الماجستير والدكتوراه، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح يوم الخميس، فى اعتصام مفتوح أمام منزل الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء بمنطقة الدقى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*شهد مزلقان أرض اللواء بمحافظة الجيزة، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح الخميس، كثافة فى حركة القطارات بعد سماح الأهالى بعودة الحركة مرة أخرى بعد الحادث الذى أسفر عن مقتل أربعة أشخاص،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو حملة الدكتوراه أمام منزل قنديل يعلنون الإضراب عن الطعام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*وزع عدد من أعضاء حركة جنود الثورة، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الخميس، بياناً على المارة بميدان التحرير تحت عنوان "تنظيم ثوار مصر"، لمطالبة الشعب المصرى بتنظيم صفوفه والحشد بجميع الميادين يوم 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*الهدوء يخيم على التحرير.. والمعتصمون يشعلون النار للتدفئة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*العرابى: ماكين التقى بالمسئولين والمعارضة لتحديد مصير المعونة

قال السفير محمد العرابى، وزير الخارجية الأسبق، إن زيارة جون ماكين لمصر كانت استكشافية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*"الحسينى": حكومة هشام قنديل "حانوتية" ومسئولة عن كل دم يسيل 

علق الإعلامى يوسف الحسينى، على حادثة قطار أرض اللواء، وذلك خلال برنامج "مباشر من العاصمة"، قائًلا،" إن حكومة مصر "الحانوتية" كما أسماها لا زالت تتبع أسلوب "التطنيش" فى ظل الدماء والضحايا التى نصحو عليها يوميًا على حد تعبيره.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*علمت «اليوم السابع» أن الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح الرئاسى السابق ورئيس الوزراء الأسبق، ربما يتجه لمغادرة الإمارات العربية المتحدة إلى العاصمة البريطانية لندن،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*أمرت نيابة حوادث جنوب الجيزة، برئاسة المستشار أسامة حنفى، بالتحفظ على قطار البدرشين المنكوب بمكانه لحين انتهاء اللجنة الفنية المنتدبة من قبل النيابة من إجراء المعاينة والفحص، حيث قامت قوة من مركز البدرشين بإشراف المقدم محمد غالب رئيس المباحث بالتحفظ على القطار كاملا، فضلا عن العربة التى أصابتها الكارثة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*النيابة تستدعى سائق قطار أرض اللواء.. ومصدر أمنى: السائق سيسلم نفسه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*دهس القطار المتجه من المنصورة إلى المنزلة، اليوم، ربة منزل أثناء عبورها مزلقان شريط السكة الحديد بمنقطة سندوب بمحافظة الدقهلية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*مصرع 10 وإصابة 8 بينهم ضابطان فى مداهمة للعناصر الخطرة بأسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*قال هشام رامز محافظ البنك المركزى الجديد، فى حوار مع صحيفة الفاينانشيال تايمز البريطانية، إن مصر تجاوزت الجانب الأصعب من الأزمة المالية، مؤكدا أن الجنيه فى طريقه نحو الاستقرار على خارطة سوق العملات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*أكدت النيابة العامة بجنوب الجيزة الكلية بإشراف المستشار أحمد البحراوى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة الكلية، أن ضحايا حادث قطار البدرشين الحربى 18 قتيلا فقط، وليس 19 كما صرحت وزارة الصحة، وبينهم جثة مجهولة لم يتم التعرف عليها حتى الآن وأشلاء آدمية لجثة مقطعة، فأمرت النيابة بإحالتها من المستشفى إلى المشرحة لأخذ عينة(((DNA منها للكشف عن هويتها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*قرر المستشار محمد صلاح عبد المجيد، رئيس نيابة شرق الإسكندرية، حبس المتهمين مالكى العقار المنكوب بالمعمورة البلد، والذى أسفر عن مصرع 25 شخصا وإصابة 11 آخرين، 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*حزب الوفد يطالب الرئيس مرسى بإقالة حكومة قنديل فوراً*


----------



## V mary (17 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حزب الوفد يطالب الرئيس مرسى بإقالة حكومة قنديل فوراً*



يارب يامسهل


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2013)

-*
كتب: جرجس بشرى قال الناشط الحقوقي رأفت بسطا في تصريحات  خاصة لـــ"الأقباط متحدون": أن محافظة أسيوط سوف تعلن غضبها وستخرج في  مسيرات سلمية يوم 25 يناير المقبل، وذلك للتنديد بسياسات جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين والرئيس محمد مرسي تجاه الشعب المصري. مؤكدًا أن عدد كبير من  التيارات والأحزاب والقوى الثورية والحركات سوف تشارك في هذه المسيرات.  لافتاً أن من مطالب الثوار في هذه المسيرات إسقاط الدستور الحالي الذي تم  إقراره مؤخرًا. مؤكدًا على إن شرارة الثورة انطلقت عقب حادث قطار البدرشين  المنكوب الذي راح ضحيته 19 شهيدًا مصريًا وأكثر من مائة مصاب. مشيرًأ إلى  إنه تجمع أمس قرابة 10000 مواطن بمحطة السكة الحديدية بأسيوط معربين عن  استيائهم من الحادث وطالبوا بمحاسبة المسئولين المتسببين فيه وتقديمهم  لمحاكمة عاجلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*مراقب الحركة: اتصلت بالسائق وأمرته بإيقاف قطار البدرشين لوجود شرارة به*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*علم اليوم السابع أن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، أصدر قرارا بترشيح المستشار محمود مكى، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، فى منصب سفير مصر لدى الفاتيكان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*طالبت النقابة المستقلة للعاملين بهيئة السكك الحديدية بإقالة المهندس حسين زكريا الفضالى رئيس الهيئة، بسبب دماء المصريين التى سالت على القضبان، ومحاكمته على حادث قطار البدرشين الذى أودى بحياة 19 مجندا و120 مصابا، مطالبين الحكومة بوقف وحقن دماء المصريين التى تسيل بسبب إهمال وفساد المسئولين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*النيابة العامة تبدأ التصعيد فى أزمة النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*سلم المستشار أحمد البحراوى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة الكلية، اللجنة الفنية المشكلة من أساتذة كلية الهندسة المكلفة بفحص حادث قطار البدرشين، الشريط الخاص بالقطار المنكوب والمسجل عليه السرعة المحددة التى كان يسير عليها القطار، والمحرز بمعرفة النيابة العامة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*"شباب القضاة والنيابة": سنواصل كفاحنا ضد عدم شرعية بقاء النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*فتحت قوات الأمن المركزى الطريق أمام منزل الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء، بالقوة، بعد أن قطعه متظاهرون من حملة الماجستير والدكتوراه، للمطالبة بتعيينهم فى الجهاز الإدارى للدولة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*تدهورت الحالة الصحية لربة المنزل التى دهسهما قطار المنصورة ـ النزلة، أثناء عبورها لمزلقان السكة الحديد صباح اليوم الخميس، وتم نقلها داخل غرفة العناية المركزة بمستشفى طوارئ المنصورة تحت الملاحظة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*يتوقع خبراء الأرصاد الجوية أن يسود غدا الجمعة طقس شتوى معتدل شمالا دافئ جنوبا نهارا شديد البرودة ليلا على كافة الأنحاء، وتقل الرؤية فى الشبورة المائية الكثيفة صباحا على الوحه البحرى والقاهرة ومدن القناة وشمال الصعيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*الخارجية تستعد لإرسال أوراق ترشيح المستشار مكى سفيرا للفاتيكان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

أولتراس أهلاوى يواصل الحشد لمليونية الغد بميدان التحرير


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

أحمد شفيق يستعد لنقل اقامته الي لندن


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

حريق هائل يدمر 6 محلات تجارية بشارع الصاغة في قنا.. ومصرع أحد التجار


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2013)

*قطار بالشرقية يدهس سيدة وخرفان وتوقف الحركة ببلبيس*

                           الخميس، 17 يناير  2013 - 17:57






                             أرشيفية                         
 الشرقية – إيمان مهنا وفتحية الديب


 
تعطلت حركة القطارات منذ قليل بمحافظة الشرقية، بعد أن تجمهر  أهالى قرية سلمنت مركز بلبيس وقطعوا الطريق، من ناحية القرية، بعدما دهس  القطار سيدة وعدد من الخرفان، أثناء مرور الفتاة من مكان غير مصرح للمشاة.

انتقل المهندس عزت بدوى نائب محافظ الشرقية، وعبد الرحمن دببة رئيس مدنية  بلبيس والقيادات التنفيذية بالمحافظة إلى القرية، للتفاوض مع الأهالى لفتح  الطريق.

41


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*شهد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة،‏ وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، البيان العملى لإجراء الوقاية من أسلحة التدمير الشامل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*بدأ منذ قليل، اجتماع شباب الثورة بحضور ممثلين من حزب الوفد وجبهة الإنقاذ وحزب الدستور والمصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى والمصريين الأحرار، من أجل التنسيق لمليونية 25 يناير، بحزب الوفد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*عادت الحركة المرورية إلى الطريق الدولى ببلطيم بعد قطعه من قبل أهالى إحدى القرى بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربائى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*رفض مجلس الشورى، فى جلسته المسائية اليوم، برئاسة الدكتور أحمد فهمى رئيس المجلس، مقترح النائبة منى مكرم عبيد بالرقابة الدولية على الانتخابات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

تعين المستشار محمود مكى نائب الرئيس .... سفيراً لمصر بالفاتيكان


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*توجه منذ قليل، المئات من شباب ألتراس المصرى إلى سجن بورسعيد العمومى، للمطالبة بعدم ترحيل المتهمين فى مذبحة بورسعيد. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*انسحاب "النور" من جلسات الشورى بعد رفض تعديل قانون الانتخابات

شهدت الجلسة العامة لمجلس الشورى، فى جلستها المسائية، أزمة كبيرة، خاصة بعد رفض الأغلبية تحت قبة المجلس مناقشة الاقتراحات التى تقدم بها أعضاء مجلس الشورى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

الامر بالمعروف تقتحم جامعة الأزهر وتمنع دخول مرتديات البنطلونات والحجاب الاسبانيش


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*مصرع وإصابة 6 فى حادث تصادم سيارتين بأسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*أمر المستشار محمد ذكرى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شمال الجيزة الكلية بتشكيل لجنة خماسية من وزارة النقل والمواصلات لفحص قطار أرض اللواء الذى أطاح بتاكسى وقتل 4 أشخاص ومعاينة آثار الحادث وحطام التاكسى لبيان سبب وقوع الحادث وفحص إشارات التنبيه، ومدى صلاحيتها،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحر الأحمر من جهودها لضبط شخصين قاما بسرقة مليون جنيه من شخص، أثناء خروجه من شركة صرافة بالغردقة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

انقلاب اتوبيس لنقل العاملين بالشركة الاستثمارية للانتاج والتصنيع بالعاشر من رمضان (اتوبيس رقم 9173 ق ر و ) ونتج عن الانقلاب اصابة 30 عامل منهم 10 حالات فى حالة حرجة


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

عضو بجبهة الإنقاذ: مجلس الشورى يفتح الباب لترشح حماس في مجلس النواب


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*الخارجية: قرار ترشيح مكى للفاتيكان صحيح ولم يصل لسن التقاعد

نفت مصادر دبلوماسية، ما تردد فى عدد من مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، عن بطلان قرار ترشيح المستشار محمود مكى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

انقلاب اتوبيس في مجري النيل


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2013)

*أكد  الشيخ حافظ سلامة، قائد المقاومة الشعبية بالسويس، عبر بيان له اليوم،  أنه  فوجئ بنيابة الأموال العامة العليا تقوم بتسويات مع بعض المستثمرين  ممن  وصفهم سلامة بـ"حيتان الصحراء" على الأراضي الصحراوية المنهوبة، التى   استولوا عليها بالاغتصاب أو بعقود للزراعة والتصرف فيها بتحويلها من   الزراعة إلى المباني، حسب وصفه.   وأضاف البيان، أن الأراضي كما يقول  اللواء مهندس عمر محمد الشوادفى مدير  المركز الوطني لتخطيط استخدامات  أراضى الدولة، -والحديث لسلامة- "بلغت  مساحتها 22 مليون فدان ضاعت بوضع  اليد والحيتان اشتروا الفدان بـ200 جنيه  وباعو بـ8 ملايين جنيه للفدان".    وتابع: إن الفدان حسب قول مدير المركز الوطني لتخطيط استخدامات أراضى   الدولة، تم شراؤه بـ200 جنيه ويباع بـ 8 ملايين جنيه، ومن بينها الأرض   المقام عليها "المدرسة الفرنسية" بالطريق الصحراوي الإسماعيلية– القاهرة،   كما أن هناك صفقة تمت مع الشركة المصرية- الكويتية التى تعاقدت على 26 ألف   فدان بالعياط بقيمة الفدان الواحد 200.   وأكد سلامة، أن طالب الرقابة  الإدارية بالسويس التحقيق في إهداء محافظ  سابق، للسويس إلى "لواء" 60  فدانا منذ 10 سنوات لإقامة مزرعة سمكية، ولم  تنتج أي أسماك، بل يساوم  لتحويلها إلى إلى أرض مبانٍ، حسب قوله.   وأوضح حافظ سلامة، أن المستشار  مصطفى حسين المحامى العام الأول للنيابة  الأموال العامة العليا، قال إنه  استرد خلال 24 يوما فقط من "الحيتان"، حسب  وصف سلامة- 850 مليونا و 279  ألف جنيه لصالح الدولة*


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2013)

*    وصف  السيناتور الأمريكي جون ماكين، الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء بأنه  شخص  مدهش رغم التحديات الكبيرة التي يواجهها في موقعه.  وأضاف ''ماكين''، خلال  تغريدات له علي حسابه الشخصي بموقع ''تويتر"، بعد  لقائه هشام قنديل في  مقر مجلس الوزراء، حيث طالبه رئيس الوزراء بحث الإدارة  الأمريكية على دعم  مصر خلال مرحلة التحول الديمقراطي التي تشهدها في الوقت  الحالي، ومنحها  حزم المساعدات التي أعلن عنها الرئيس باراك أوباما*


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2013)

*احمد فؤاد نجم ينفعل على تويتر الان بعد دعوة الكتاتنى لجبهه الانقاظ للانضمام اليهم
    2013-01-17 21:42:28        






*​*الكتاتني بيقولك تفدمنا بطلب لجبهة الانقاذ الوطني لانضمام اليها؟ الاخوان عايزين ينضمو لجبهة الانقاذ انا مصدوم من الغباء*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*الزمر لـ"متظاهرى 25 يناير": استحلفكم بالله ابتعدوا عن العنف والدم 
شوفوا مييييين اللى بيتكلم ههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*توقفت حركة قطارات الوجه القبلى من الاتجاهين، نتيجة اعتصام سائقى القطارات بالمنيا على القضبان، احتجاجًا على تجديد حبس زميلهم مجدى صموئيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*أكد المهندس باسل عادل، رئيس حزب النيل – تحت التأسيس، أن المجموعة المؤسسة للحزب، قررت الانضمام لصفوف حزب الدستور برئاسة الدكتور محمد البرادعى، وعدم استكمال إجراءات تأسيس حزب جديد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*قال السفير الفرنسى فى القاهرة اليوم، الخميس، إن بلاده مستعدة لعلاج المصابين، الذين هم بحالة حرجة فى حادثى قطار البدرشين وانهيار بناية الإسكندرية، فى فرنسا إذا أرادت مصر ذلك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*بكار: انسحاب النور من الشورى لإصرار الإخوان على عدم مناقشة المقترحات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*6 إبريل تعلن مشاركتها فى مسيرات الألتراس للقصاص لشهداء بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*السائقون يتركون القطارات ويدخلون فى إضراب لحين الإفراج عن زميلهم

ترك السائقون القطارات على شريط السكة الحديد فى محطة المنيا، لتفادى الاحتكاك بالركاب الغاضبين من إيقاف الحركة.*


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2013)

"التوانسة" يطاردون الإخوان في كل  مكان ويعتقلون رجالهم ويُطلقون نساءهم!!

   الخميس ١٧ يناير ٢٠١٣ - ٤٢: ٠١ م  +01:00 CET 




راشد الغنوشي، رئيس حزب  النهضة التونسي 
 خاص الأقباط متحدون
 تحت شعار "عاشت تونس حرة مستقلة"، تداول، الآن، مستخدمو موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، بكثرة، خبرًا عن تونس، جاء به:
 "الرجالة التوانسة يعتقلون رجال الإخوان في كل مكان، ويطلقون نساءهم"، وسط  تعليقات كثيرة متمنية أن تلحق مصر  بتونس!


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

بوابة الصباح الاخبارية : قطر تتعهد بشراء سندات بمليار دولار من الصكوك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*طالب سائقو القطارات المعتصمون على القضبان بالمنيا بالإفراج عن زميلهم مجدى صمويل المحبوس اليوم احتياطيا فى حادث قطار البدرشين، متهمين المسئولين بجعلهم كبش فداء لأخطائهم وإهمالهم، مطالبين بإقالة رئيس الهيئة حسين زكريا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

هزة ارضية بكل انحاء مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

انتهاء العمليات العسكرية في جنوب الجزائر.. ومقتل ثلاثة مسلحين مصريين


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

مراسل أون تي في بالإسماعيلية: خروج قطار عن القضبان بمركز التل الكبير


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

المخابرات الفرنسية : نحذر مصر من أحداث الجزائر والجماعات المتطرفة على إتصال دائم ببعضها البعض


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*علق سائقو القطارات إضرابهم بعد وعد اللواء أحمد سليمان مدير أمن المنيا بالإفراج عن زميلهم مجدى صمويل المحبوس فى حادث البدرشين يوم الاثنين المقبل،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*عودة حركة القطارات بعد إنهاء مشكلة عربة قطار التل الكبير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*انتظام حركة قطارات "القاهرة - المنصورة" بعد وعود بإصلاح المزلقان*


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)

*خطير وشاهد كيف يحيي «الحرية والعدالة» ذكرى 25 يناير  


 




استكملت الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية  والعدالة برئاسة محمد سعد  الكتاتني، رئيس الحزب اليوم الخميس، اجتماعها  العادي لمناقشة استراتيجيات  الحزب، خلال الفترة المقبلة.​*​*

ووافقت الهيئة العليا  للحزب على المشاركة في حملة "مصر يا أم ولادك أهم"،  مع جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين إحياء لذكرى 25 يناير، التي تتضمن تنظيم قوافل  طبية في مختلفة  التخصصات في كل محافظات مصر، وتجميل وصيانة ألف مدرسة  حكومية وإطلاق حملة  البيع بسعر الجملة بالتنسيق مع المحلات الكبرى  والمجمعات الاستهلاكية  وإنشاء أسواق خيرية.​

وأقرت الهيئة خلال  اجتماعها اليوم عددًا من القرارات الخاصة بجدول أعمال  الاجتماع، ومنها  الانتهاء من ملف تحديد أسماء المرشحين لمجلس النواب في  أسرع وقت ممكن،  واستكمال بناء الحزب لما يؤهله من قيام بدوره في المرحلة  القادمة، إضافة  إلى الانتهاء من استكمال الأجندة التشريعية بخاصة ما يمس  الطبقات الكادحة  والفقيرة، وطرح رؤية اقتصادية للتعامل مع أزمات الاقتصاد  المصري.​

*


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)

*أكدت  المصادر الأمنية في العاصمة الكويتية ، ماتم تسريبه أمس الي  المواقع  والصفحات الإلكترونية ، أن السلطات ، إعتقلت في ساعة متأخرة من  مساء  الإثنين الماضي علي شبكة دعارة يقودها أعضاء في جمعية الإصلاح التابعة   للإخوان المسلمون . وأن هذه الشبكة أدخلت مئات من الفتيات السوريات ،   وقدمتهن للتجار والموظفين بعقود زواج مسيار وعقود زواج متعة . وإن هذه   الشبكة تستغل عملها في تمويل أعمال أخري غير مشروعة ، منها الإتجار في   المخدرات وتهريب العملات والسلع الممنوعة الي إيران وحماس . 
وقالت المصادر : إن التحقيقات الأولية ، كشفت عن فضائح وأعمال غير أخلاقية يرتكبها أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في الكويت . 



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*أعلن حزب المصريين الأحرار عن نجاحه فى ضم السياسية المخضرمة والبرلمانية السابقة مارجريت عازر إلى صفوفه، بعد استقالتها من حزب الوفد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*قالت مدير عام صندوق النقد الدولى كريستين لاجارد إن الصندوق يجرى حاليا مفاوضات متقدمة مع مصر، وسوف يبدأ المفاوضات مع تونس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الدفاع المدنى من إعادة حركة السكك الحديدية للانتظام مرة أخرى صباح اليوم، عقب خروج أحد القطارات عن مساره بمحطة التل الكبير الليلة الماضية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

_*ارتفاع أعداد خيام معتصمى التحرير لـ 105 خيام قبل مسيرات الألتراس*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*أكد عدد من مصابى ثورة 25 يناير، أنهم سيشاركون فى مظاهرات 25 يناير القادم، ولكنهم اختلفوا فى الهدف من المشاركة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*اللافتات السوداء تخيم على ميدان التحرير قبل مسيرات الألتراس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*وجه محمود عفيفى، المتحدث الرسمى لحركة 6 إبريل، رسالة إلى الشباب المصرى، بدعم تحركات مسيرات الألتراس،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*مراقب الحركة: اتصلت بسائق البدرشين لإيقاف القطار بعد اكتشاف شرارة بالعربة الأخيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*مصدر: الجيش سيؤمن الداخلية وسفارتى أمريكية والسعودية فى 25يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*ممثل الإنجيلية: الكنائس ستنسحب من الحوار الوطنى لو مجرد تجميل للسلطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام: سأخلى سبيل "مبارك" إذا كان له حق قانونى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*الحكومة تقرر توزيع رغيف الخبز من خلال بطاقات ذكية و3 لكل مواطن

قال الدكتور باسم عودة وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، إن يوم الأحد المقبل سيتم اكتمال منظومة الخبز بمحافظة بورسعيد، للحفاظ على السعر المدعم للرغيف 5 قروش، مشيراً إلى أنه تم إعداد بطاقات ذكية لكل أسرة طلبت الاشتراك فى منظومة الخبز الجديدة، كما سيتم تحرير سعر القمح،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*مرشد الإخوان: مصر فوق الجماعات والأحزاب والهيئات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*قيادى بالإنقاذ: نتمنى أن يكون هناك قائد للموجة الثانية من الثورة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الحكومة تقرر توزيع رغيف الخبز من خلال بطاقات ذكية و3 لكل مواطن*


 *أجمل خبر - بطاقة (ملدنة) وبطاقة (مفقعة) حسب رغبة المواطن*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يناير 2013)

*أصدر الرئيس محمد مرسى قرارًا جمهوريًا بتعيين المستشار محمود مكى، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، *
*سفيراً لمصر لدى دولة الفاتيكان،*​

*:t4:*​​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)

*فرضت  الأجهزة الأمنية بقرية المراشدة التابعة لمركز الوقف كردون أمنى حول كنيسة  الشهيد فام بقرية المرشدة لمنع الاحتكاك بين المواطنين وكهنة وخدم الكنيسة  بعد محاولة الاهالى اقتحام الكنيسة. جاء ذلك بعد أن وجه أهالى المنطقة  المحيطة بالكنيسة استعاثة إلى مديرية أمن قنا خوفا من تجدد الاشتباكات بين  الطرفين وأقتحام منازل الاقباط بالقرية كما يهدد بعض المعتصمين والتجمهرين  بالقرب من الكنيسة . ومن جانبه طالب زيدان القنائى ، منسق ائتلاف معدومى  الدخل بمركز الوقف الامن بالتدخل وباسرع مايمكن لتفويت الفرصه على اى طرف  له يد فى اشعال الموقف وعلى الامن ان يتعامل وبحزم وان يقدم الاطراف  المتسببه فى اشتعال تلك الازمات الى القضاء لتطبيق القانون وبحزم على  الكافه

هو احنا عايشين فين بالظبط حد يفهمنى 
 *


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)

نشرت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم الجمعة كردون أمنى حولي قرية المراشدة التابعة لمركز الوقف بقنا ، بعد إغتصاب طفلة.
  	وقامت بفرض كردون حولي كنيسة المراشدة لمنع أى اشتباكات أخري بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بالقرية.
  	وقد تقدم والد طفلة تبلغ من العمر 6 سنوات ببلاغ لمركز شرطة الوقف يتهم   "نادر. ع"، 60 عاما، بالتعدى جنسيا على طفلته، وهو ما دفع أهالى قرية   المراشدة إلى محاصرة الكنيسة وإحراق 4 محال بقالة وخردوات ومحمول وأجهزة   كهربائية من ضمنها محل الشخص المتحرش وعدد من الدراجات النارية.

  	ولم تسفر الاشتباكات عن وقوع أى إصابات بين الطرفين، وتحفظت قوات الأمن على الشخص المتحرش وتمكنت من الفصل بين الطرفين.


----------



## چاكس (18 يناير 2013)

*الأمن الاردني يعتقل منظّر التيار السلفي الجهادي*

*أفاد قيادي بارز في التيار السلفي الجهادي الاردني ان اجهزة الأمن في المملكة الاردنية اعتقلت مساء يوم 17 يناير/كانون الثاني منظّر التيار السلفي الجهادي في البلاد عبد شحادة الملقب بـ"أبي محمد الطحاوي".

وقال القيادي محمد الشلبي الملقّب بـ"أبي سياف" إن الأجهزة الأمنية الأردنية ألقت القبض على منظّر التيّار السلفي الجهادي في الأردن عبد شحادة الملقب بـ"أبي محمد الطحاوي" مساء أمس الخميس في مدينة إربد .

وأشار إلى أنه تم اعتقال شخص آخر يدعى أيمن سعد الدين كان برفقة شحادة، موضحا أن الطحاوي مطلوب لمحكمة أمن الدولة على خلفية أحداث العنف التي رافقت مظاهرة نظّمها التيار في 16 ابريل/نيسان من العام الماضي في مدينة الزرقاء (شمال شرق العاصمة) وأدّت إلى إصابة 91 من رجال الأمن.

وكانت الأجهزة الأمنية الأردنية قد أعتقلت أخيراً القيادي البارز في التيار السلفي الجهادي سعد الحنيطي، وشخصاً آخر على خلفية أحداث الزرقاء أيضاً.

المصدر: القدس العربي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]si9TKXiaccc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2013)

مختطفو الرهائن بالجزائر يعرضون مبادلة الرهائن الأمريكان بعمر عبد الرحمن


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2013)

محاولة فاشلة لاغتيال وزير الرياضة والشباب بلبنان


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2013)

تم احراق 5 صيدليات وثلاث منازل بقرية المراشدة  وتم إلغاء صلاة الغطاس بالقرية


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*"وزير التموين" يخطر "البترول" بنقص السولار فى محطات الوقود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*نتانياهو: الوضع فى مصر وسوريا لا يقلل من احتمال قيام حرب تقليدية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*ضبط الأمن فجر اليوم الجمعة، مخزنا سريا للمتفجرات فى منطقة "العجرة" على الحدود مع إسرائيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*أنقذت العناية الإلهية عشرات الركاب، بعد اندلاع حريق بالعربة قبل الأخيرة بالقطار رقم 944 (الزقازيق / القاهرة)، قبل وصوله كوبرى ترعة الإسماعيلية دائرة قسم أول شبرا الخيمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*مظهر شاهين يسأل "مرسى": هل هناك شخصيات خفية تدير الحكم غيرك؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*تسببت مشاجرة بين شخصين بسبب التحرش بالفتيات، داخل القطار رقم 975 فى توقفه لعدة دقائق داخل محطة مركز مطاى بالمنيا، اليوم الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو "الاتحادية" ينصبون 10 خيام جديدة استعداداً لـ25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*مجهولون يحاولون الاعتداء على المستشار الخضيرى أمام القائد إبراهيم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*خطيب مسجد بالمنيا: "لو الأمر بيدى لاعتقلت كل من يسىء للرئيس"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2013)

*البابا تواضروس الثانى - بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية - يفاجأ كاتدرائية الاسكندرية للاقباط الارثوذكس، صباح الجمعة بالزيارة فى وقت مبكر عن الموعد له لترأس قداس عيد الغطاس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*طالب المشاركون فى الوقفة التضامنية مع مالى أمام السفارة الفرنسية بالقاهرة، بفتح باب الجهاد لنصرة مسلمى "مالى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة لألتراس المصرى تطالب بنقل المتهمين لبورسعيد


خرج المئات من شباب ألتراس جرين إيجلز ومصراوى وسوبر جرين ببورسعيد، فى مسيرة احتجاجية، عقب صلاة الجمعة، طافت شوارع بورسعيد واستقرت إلى وقفة أمام مقر النادى المصرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*شهد ميدان التحرير، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، توافد المئات من المتظاهرين للمشاركة فى المليونية التى دعت إليها رابطة مشجعى ألتراس أهلاوى، وعدد من الحركات الثورية فى مقدمتهم التيار الشعبى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*دعا عدد من معتصمى الاتحادية حركة "كتاله" النوبية للانضمام إلى اعتصام الاتحادية، وذلك بعد حادث الاختطاف الذى تعرض له أحد القيادات، وهو ما رحبت به "كتاله"، وأعلنت عن انضمامها لمعتصمى الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*استدعت أجهزة الأمن سائقا وصاحب لودر تسببا فى تعطيل موكب الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية اليوم الجمعة، أثناء ذهابه لتأدية صلاة الجمعة بالتجمع الخامس، وجارى التحقيق معهما.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*تجرى الآن مفاوضات بين مدير أمن الجيزة وعدد من المشاركين فى الوقفة الاحتجاجية أمام السفارة الفرنسية، لنقل الوقفة إلى أمام المبنى مباشرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*جدد عدد من رسامى الجرافيتى، الرسوم الموجودة على أسوار الجامعة الأمريكية بشارع محمد محمود، وذلك استعدادا لاستقبال الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير المجيدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*قال خطيب مسجد بدر بالشيخ زايد بمحافظة الإسماعيلية، اليوم أثناء خطبة الجمعة، إن حادث قطار البدرشين اختبار من الله سبحانه وتعالى، ويجب علينا الرجوع إلى الله وليس للرئيس أى دخل فى هذا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*تجمع المئات من أعضاء رابطة مشجعى الألتراس أهلاوى عصر اليوم الجمعة، بميدان رمسيس استعداداً للخروج بمسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2013)

عبد الله عبد الحميد داعية سلفي بالسويس: على نصارى مصر دفع الجزية.. والداعون للوحدة الوطنية كفار


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*انطلقت منذ قليل،الى التحرير مسيرة ألتراس أهلاوى من دوران شبرا متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير، للمطالبة بالقصاص لشهداء بورسعيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو الاتحادية يخرجون فى مسيرة للتحرير تضامنا مع الألتراس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة الألتراس من السيدة للتحرير بهتاف "مكملين ليوم الدين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*وصول مسيرة ألتراس باب الشعرية للتحرير.. والمنصة تذيع أغانى وطنية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة لآلاف الألتراس من رمسيس للتحرير تطالب بالقصاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*حركات ثورية سياسية تنضم لمسيرة الألتراس من دوران شبرا لـ"التحرير" مثل "حركة 6 إبريل" و"كلنا مينا دانيال" *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة ألتراس السيدة زينب تصل التحرير للمشاركة فى مليونية القصاص*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2013)

سلفيين يتجمهرون امام منزل اسرة قبطية ويعتدون على افرادها بحجة اختطاف مسلمة, متحولة عن المسيحية ومتزوجة مسلم ولها 5 ابناء, المسلمة ابنة الأسرة القبطية


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2013)

كر وفر بين أهالي المراشدة والشرطة.. وتحطيم سيارة شرطة وأمن مركزي بقنا


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)

* 







*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*أهالى شهداء استاد بورسعيد: لن نرضى سوى بالإعدام لقتلة أبنائنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*علم "اليوم السابع" بوفاة مصاب من ضحايا حادث قطار البدرشين منذ قليل، والموجود فى مستشفى المعادى، إثر توقف القلب عقب فترة من تدهور حالته الصحية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*وجه الشيخ محمد الظواهرى شقيق زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، رسالة إلى دولة فرنسا، خلال كلمته التى ألقاها أمام السفارة الفرنسية قائلا: "نحن نحب الموت كما تحبون الحياة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*ألتراس كفر الشيخ يتوجه للتحرير للمشاركة بمليونية "القصاص للشهداء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*الألتراس للحكومة من التحرير: "لو كان ابنك الضحية ماكنتش بعت القضية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*صرح مصدر أمنى بمدينة العريش أنه تم ضبط شخص فلسطينى بحوزته بطاقة رقم قومى مصرى لتسهيل دخوله بطريقه غير شرعية إلى البلاد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*أهالى شهداء بورسعيد يحذرون الأمن من التعرض لهم يوم 26 يناير

هدد عدد من أهالى شهداء بورسعيد بأنهم سيدمرون كل شىء إن لم يتم القصاص للشهداء فى المحاكمة يوم 26 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*"الوفد" يدعو الشعب وشباب الحزب للمشاركة فى مليونية 25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*أكد الدكتور محمود السقا عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد، اتفاق أعضاء الهيئة العليا للحزب خلال اجتماعهم الذى عقد منذ قليل على تمسك الوفد بالاستمرار فى تحالف مع جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*البدوى: سنشارك فى الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة ضمن قوائم "الإنقاذ"*


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)

تغيرت ملامح الميدان بعد وقت الغروب وذلك قد أكتشف المشاركين بالميدان بأن   أعمده الأضاءة لم تعمل الابمحيط الميدان ولكن ساد الظلام بعمر مكرم ومحمد   محمود وشارع القصر العيني
	مما أدي الي انسحاب كثير من كاميرات القنوات الفضائية ولك بسبب ضعف الاضاءة بالمنصة ومحيط الميدان

	كما نوه شباب الالتراس بأن محاكمة المتهمين ببورسعيد قد يوافق ذكري حريق   القاهرة 26 يناير 1952 وقد دعي الالتراس بألتزام السلمية والمطالبة بالقصاص   لحق الشهداء


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*مدير أمن قنا: استطعنا احتواء الاشتباكات بمساعدة شيوخ "المراشدة"

صرح اللواء صلاح مزيد، مدير أمن قنا، أن إجمالى عدد المقبوض عليهم فى أحداث كنيسة "الشهيد أبو فام الجندى" هم 7 أشخاص فقط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*عرض شباب الألتراس بميدان التحرير مساء اليوم، الجمعة، فيلما تسجيليا لأحداث بورسعيد والذى تناول لقطات أرشيفية لشباب الألتراس فى المدرجات قبل مجزرة بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*أنقذت العناية الإلهية ركاب القطار رقم 164 المتوجه من الإسكندرية إلى أسوان، بعدما كاد ينقلب نتيجة وجود عارض بعجلات إحدى عرباته. *


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)

​ 



*الأولتراس يتوعدون الداخلية ويهددون* 
​ 

*الأولتراس يتوعدون الداخلية ويهددون بإشعال الأحداث
 


  		الجمعة, 18 يناير 2013 20:20     




 


 	هدد أولتراس أهلاوي، الذي  يشارك الآن بمليونية القصاص للتذكير بشهداء  مذبحة بور سعيد  أمن الداخلية   في حالة محاولته التعدي عليهم يوم 25 يناير  القادم.
 	وقال الأولتراس، إنه  يستطيع أن يحول البلد إلى فوضى، ولن يتنازل عن أخذ  حقوق الشهداء ولو حتى  بالدم، قائلين رسالة للداخلية: "هنعلمكم الأدب".
	يُذكر أنه قد خرجت 3 مسيرات اليوم للأولتراس من السيدة زينب ودوران شبرا   ورمسيس، والنادي الأهلي، واتجهوا لميدان التحرير؛ للمطالبة بالقصاص لشهداء   بورسعيد، والتهديد بالتصعيد.
*​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)

*
* قاد  أحد أهالي شهداء أولتراس أهلاوي جموع الحاضرين في  ميدان التحرير من أعضاء  المجموعة، في ترديد عدد من الهتافات المدوية مثل  "سنة بنقول قصاص بالِسلم،  جمعة كمان هتشوفوا الدم"، و"القصاص جاي أكيد، يا  بحكم القاضي يا بحكم  الأيد". 
 كما اشتعل الميدان بأضواء الألعاب النارية والشماريخ.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2013)

*عشرات الباعة الجائلين يتظاهرون أمام محطة مترو حلوان وسط انتشار أمنى

 تجمهر الآن بمحيط محطة مترو حلوان العشرات من الباعة الجائلين، وذلك لمطالبة الدكتور أسامة كمال محافظ القاهرة بحقوقهم المتمثلة فى حسن معاملة الدولة من قبل رجال الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*" داتا شو" فى التحرير لعرض فيديوهات ضد الإخوان

قام الشباب المتواجدون بمتحف الثورة بالتحرير، بعرض داتا شو، لبعض ما قامت به جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*اليوم. "جرين ايجلز" ينظم وقفة للرد على مسيرات "أولتراس أهلاوى"


دعت حركة "جرين ايجلز" التابعة لرابطة مشجعى النادى المصرى البورسعيدى، لوقفة احتجاجية اليوم السبت الساعة السابعة مساء أمام المقصورة الرئيسية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*"أولتراس" يطالب الشعب بالتجمع أمام أكاديمية الشرطة يوم 26 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*قنديل لـ"الكتاتنى": حزبكم "نحس" ومنذ استلامكم الحكم نتعرض لكوارث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*حملة الماجستير والدكتوراه يعودون للاعتصام أمام منزل "قنديل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أعلن الدكتور أيمن نور، رئيس حزب "غد الثورة"، عدم مشاركة الحزب فى الحوار الوطنى والمقرر استئنافه يوم الاثنين المقبل بين مؤسسة الرئاسة وعدد من القوى والأحزاب السياسية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير: التصعيد سيبدأ 26 يناير أمام جميع الوزارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*حملة الماجستير والدكتوراه يعلنون التصعيد والدخول فى إضراب عن الطعام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*تشديد أمنى أمام محطة مترو حلوان تحسبا لعودة الباعة الجائلين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*تمكنت الخدمات الأمنية بقسم شرطة محطة سكك حديد الجيزة من ضبط كرتونة بداخلها 10 شرائط ذخيرة حية، بها 1040 طلقة جرينوف، و15 شريط ذخيرة فارغة كانت بحوزة أحد الأشخاص، حيث ترك المضبوطات وفر هارباً.

 تفاصيل الواقعة بدأت أثناء قيام القوة الأمنية المعينة بقسم شرطة محطة سكك حديد الجيزة، بمتابعة الحالة الأمنية برصيف المحطة، وأثناء الاشتباه بـ"محمد ع.ر" وإيقافه وبحوزته كرتونة متوسطة الحجم، حيث فر هارباً تاركاً الكرتونة، وبفحصها تبين أنها تحتوى على 10 شرائط ذخيرة حية خاصة برشاش جرينوف و1040 طلقة.

 و15 شريط ذخيرة فارغة من ذات العيار، تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية، وجارى تكثيف التحريات لضبط المتهم الهارب، وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*"الجنايات" توقف الدعوى ضد متهمى أحداث محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*حبس فلسطينيين دخلا البلاد بطرق غير شرعية وزورا بطاقات للرقم القومى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تبدأ التحقيق فى تلقى جماعة الإخوان تمويلات أمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أسوشيتدبرس: اشتباكات المراشدة تكشف الاعتداءات المتزايدة على الأقباط بعد مبارك
قالت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس، إن الجماعات المتشددة فى مصر باتت تتمتع بمزيد من الحرية للاعتداء على الكنائس وتخريب ممتلكات الأقباط، منذ رحيل نظام الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*قال حمدين صباحى زعيم التيار الشعبى والقيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، إن الرئيس محمد مرسى غير مؤهل للقيادة مصر، وثبت ذلك من خلال قراراته التى اتخذها طوال الفترة الماضية،*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا آآآسف*
> *وصل الى سبعة جنيهات*
> *أبشروا بزيادة حبتين*
> *أرتفاع الأسعار سيتجاوز الـ 14%*
> ...



*المصرى اليوم / 19/1/2013*​*رصد تقرير صادر عن اتحاد الغرف التجارية، أمس الأول، ارتفاع أسعار ٢٠ سلعة غذائية ودوائية، بنسبة تراوحت بين ٥ و٢٠٪، وتوقع موجة جديدة من الغلاء تشمل سلعاً أساسية مثل الدقيق والسكر والأرز والمكرونة والزيوت*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2013)

*المصرى اليوم / 19/1/2013*​

*فى سياق مواز واصلت أسعار صرف الدولار بالجنيه ارتفاعها وسجل سعر ٧.٢٠ جنيه فى السوق السوداء، و٦.٦٢ جنيه فى البنوك*​
*(( كدابين** الدولار وصل مساء أمس الى 7.65 – زغرطتى ياللى مش غرمانة )) *​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يناير 2013)

اليورو بقة بكام عندكم؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2013)

*واصلت أزمة الوقود اشتعالها، أمس بسبب نقص السولار وبنزينى ٨٠ و٩٠ ، فيما أعلن مصدر مسؤول عن ارتفاع نسبة العجز فى المواد البترولية وخاصة السولار لـ٤٠%.* *وأوضحت المصادر لـ«المصرى اليوم»، أن الأزمة سببها الرئيسى نقص السيولة المالية، *​*وصعوبة** توفير العملة الصعبة*​*30:30:30: *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> اليورو بقة بكام عندكم؟


*مش موجود أصلاً يادكتور*
*لا هو ولا الدولار:smile02*
*بس هسألك - عيونى*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يناير 2013)

> *مش موجود أصلاً يادكتور*
> *لا هو ولا الدولار:smile02*
> *بس هسألك - عيونى*​


*لا انا مش عايز  يا عبود لو انت عايزين ممكن نتاجر فى العملة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا انا مش عايز يا عبود لو انت عايزين ممكن نتاجر فى العملة *


*يادكتور حضرتك مش واخد بالك*
*حتى لو أنت حولت لى بالدولار أو اليورو مش هقدر أصرفهم من البنك بالدولار*
*هيعطينى بما يقابلهم بالمصرى بسعره هو*
*والفرق بين سعر البنك والسوق السودة حوالى 1.5 جنيه ونص :smile01*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يناير 2013)

*هى الحكاية بقت مهببة اوى كدا

هى البنوك فلست ولا لسه؟ 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*"قنديل": الرئيس مرسى يلقى كلمة للشعب المصرى يوم 24 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*قنديل: شددنا على الداخلية بحماية المتظاهرين لتمر ذكرى 25 يناير بسلام
قال الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إن جميع المحافظات ستحتفل رسميًا بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير بالموسيقى العسكرية، وستوفر وزارة التموين الشوادر لبيع المواد المخفضة للمواطنين،!! وهناك توجهات وتعليمات مشددة للداخلية بحماية المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*إسلاميون ينظمون وقفة احتفالية أمام الإنتاج الإعلامى فى ذكرى الثورة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هى الحكاية بقت مهببة اوى كدا
> 
> هى البنوك فلست ولا لسه؟
> *



*اراد صديق سحب مبلغ من حسابه الدولارى من بك باركليز ..... ورفض البنك لعدم وجود دولارات .....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*وقفة احتجاجية لـ"بيور نت" للمطالبة بحجب المواقع الإباحية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*"وزير الكهرباء": 10% انخفاض فى استهلاك الكهرباء بعد قرار رفع الأسعار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*"الدفاع عن القضاء" تؤكد: النائب العام تقدم باستقالته دون إكراه!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*النور: محاولة تمرير قوانين لخدمة فصيل واحد اعتداء على إرادة الشعب*


----------



## بايبل333 (19 يناير 2013)

مش عندئنا الاخوان المسلمون .؟
حرامية ونصابين وعيال سجون وشوارعية والخ .....
وعايزين اقتصاد مصر يقبى اقتصاد زى اليابان ولا الصين .؟
وقال اى عمك قطونيل مفيش بلد بتعلن افلاسها 
المؤسسات بتعلن افلاسها 
المصانع.......
الخ 
والحقيقة ان احنا مش بنعلن الافلاس احنا بنعلن الخراب على مصر 
يا خرااااااااااااااااااابى


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

أسوشيتدبرس: اشتباكات المراشدة تكشف الاعتداءات المتزايدة على الأقباط بعد مبارك


----------



## بايبل333 (19 يناير 2013)

> *"قنديل": الرئيس مرسى يلقى كلمة للشعب المصرى يوم 24 يناير*


اموت واعرف ان الناس دى عندها دم كيف .؟
لو راجل تروح التحرير وتقول كلمتك وانت هتشوف هناك وشك هيقبى اى


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2013)

عضو مجلس الشورى عن حزب النور بأسوان بعد صلاة الجمعه بيوزع المنشور دة على المساجد .. شوف فيها ايه


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2013)

تبدأ   نيابة أمن الدولة العليا برئاسة المستشار هشام القرموطى المحامى العام   الأول، الاستماع لأقوال محمد علي عبد الوهاب وياسر محمد سيد، المحاميين فى   البلاغ المقدم منهما في اتهام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتلقى تمويلات   أجنبية. ​

واستدعت   النيابة مقدمى البلاغ اليوم السبت، وقال المحاميان إنهما سيتقدمان   بـ"فيديوهات" للرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما والمرشح الرئاسى السابق ميت   رومنى و بعض البرامج الأمريكية غير مترجمة تدعم وجهة نظرهما عن الموضوع   وبعض أقوال الصحف العالمية وموضوع جريدة الوطن مع سعد الدين إبراهيم، بجانب   حافظة مستندات بها 6 قضايا عسكرية من سنة 95 - 96 - 2001 و غيرها  باتهامات  لقيادات بالجماعة عن غسيل أموال و تم الحكم ب 7 سنوات و 5 على  بعضهم لهذا  الشأن ولتكوين مليشيات عسكرية و إدارة جماعة محظورة. ​

يذكر   أن النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله تلقى بلاغ يزعم منح الإدارة   الأمريكية متمثلة في الرئيس باراك أوباما جماعة الإخوان قانونا ما يقرب من   10 مليارات جنيه بغير وجه حق، وعلى خلاف للقانون. وأكدا أن هذا الأمر  تأكيد  لإعلان ميت رومني، المرشح الجمهوري للرئاسة الأمريكية لعام 2012،  تحديه  لأوباما بأن إدارته دعمت الإخوان في مصر بما يقرب من مليار ونصف  المليار  دولار، وأحاله إلى نيابة أمن الدولة للتحقيق.​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2013)

*أكد دفاع زهير جرانه وزير السياحة الأسبق، أن الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك وأعوانه الفاسدين، قدموا زهير جرانه وزير السياحة الأسبق، قربانا للثورة لتهدئة أجواء الثورة فى بدايتها.*​*هههههههههههههه*​*ياراااااااجل ؟ ... بجد ؟؟؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2013)

*أقام حامد صديق الباحث بالمركز القومى للبحوث دعوى قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة، وصف فيها أحداث مالى بالحملة الصليبية الجديدة على الإسلام، مطالبا بإلزام الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لحماية الأمن القومى المصرى والدعوى للجهاد ضد زحف الحملة الصليبية الجديدة*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2013)

*وزير الكهرباء** (المهندس أحمد إمام ) : *​*نحن أقل الوزارات فسادا** وأتحدى من يثبت عكس ذلك:ura1::ura1:*​*أذكى أخواته بصراحة *​*:smile01*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*هتافات ضد الرئيس والمرشد عقب حكم قضية محمد محمود
حاله من الغضب العارم والهياج شهدتها قاعة محاكمة المتهمين فى أحداث محمد محمود المنعقدة فى أكاديمية الشرطة، بعد النطق بالحكم بوقف سير الإجراءات فى الدعوى الجنائية بناء على قرار العفو الصادر من رئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية غدا "الأحد"، أن يسود طقس شتوى معتدل شمالا مائل للدفء على شمال الصعيد دافئ على جنوب الصعيد نهارا شديد البرودة ليلا على كافة الأنحاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*قال المهندس أحمد إمام وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، إن انفجار الوحدة الأولى لمحطة كهرباء التبيين حالة نادرة لم يشهدها القطاع من قبل وأن الانفجار لم يستغرق أكثر من 42 ثانية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*"الجبهة السلفية" تعلن عن نزولها ميدان التحرير احتفالا بذكرى الثورة!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*شباب الثورة يكشفون ترتيبات الاحتفال بـ25 يناير فى نقابة الصحفيين غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أكد الرئيس محمد مرسى، عدم إيمانه بمسمى الدولة الدينية، مشددا على عدم سعيه لتحويل مصر إلى دولة دينية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أمين عام اتحاد العمال لـ"الحكومة": أحذركم من ثورة جياع ومظلومين

أرسل عبد الفتاح خطاب الأمين العام لاتحاد العمال رسالة شديدة اللهجة للحكومة والمسئولين، قائلا: "إن رصيد العمال من الصبر قد نفد، وأن الثورة القادمة هى ثورة جياع ومظلومين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أهالى شهداء السويس يقطعون الطريق أمام "الاتحادية" ويهتفون "ارحل"

قطع العشرات من أسر أهالى شهداء السويس طريق شارع الأهرام، أمام البوابة 3، الخاصة بديوان المظالم لقصر الاتحادية، احتجاجاً على المحاكمات غير العادلة لقتلة الشهداء،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*عزز حرس السفارة الأمريكية من إجراءات التأمين بالسفارة، وذلك استعدادا لتظاهرات يوم 25 يناير المقبل، حيث تم وضع أسلاك شائكة بطول سور السفارة من جميع الجهات، وتشديد إجراءات التأمين وزيادة أعداد سيارات الأمن المركزى، وانتشار النقاط الأمنية فى شارع لاظوغلى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*وصول مسيرة من الإسكندرية للمشاركة فى وقفة أهالى النوبة عند "الوزراء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أهالى النوبة يتظاهرون أمام مجلس الشورى ويرفضون لقاء قنديل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام جنايات الإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*قام العشرات من أسر أهالى شهداء السويس بافتراش الأرض بشارع الأهرام، أمام البوابة 3 الخاصة بديوان المظالم، بعد قطع الطريق، وهو ما أربك حركة سير المرور،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أعلن حزب المصريين اﻷحرار وحركة 6 إبريل والتيار الشعبى عن تضامنهم الكامل مع مطالب أهالى النوبة المتظاهرون أمام مجلس الشورى، عن طريق إرسال وفد من الحزب ووفد آخر من 6 إبريل للمشاركة فى الوقفة الاحتجاجية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*المحامى العام لسائقى القطارات:زميلكم اعترف بتجاوزه السرعة بالبدرشين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*وزير المالية: الاحتياطى النقدى يبلغ 15.5 مليار دولار.. ويكفى شهوراً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*مقتل جميع الرهائن الأجانب السبعة فى الهجوم النهائى للجيش الجزائرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*مرسى لصحيفة ألمانية: مصر تحترم اتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بمحافظة الشرقية، اليوم السبت، من السيطرة على حريق هائل شب بمزرعة مانجو بقرية أشكر التابعة لمركز فاقوس، وتحرر عن الواقعة المحضر رقم 434 إدارى مركز فاقوس لسنة 2013 وتولت النيابة التحقيق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*نيابة الجيزة تبدأ التحقيق فى اتهام "إبراهيم عيسى" بازدراء الأديان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*مصرع مدرستين وموظف فى سقوط سيارة من أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر بمدينة نصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*مفاجأة.. سقوط قطع حديدية من جسم قطار البدرشين قبل الحادث بـ 300 متر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*"تقصى الحقائق" يؤكد: فتاة "المراشدة" لم تتعرض لاعتداء جنسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة لـ"6 إبريل" تضامناً مع أهالى النوبة بشارع القصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*سائقو القطارات يلتقون زمليهم المحبوس ويؤكدون سوء حالته النفسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*قام العشرات من أهالى شهداء السويس، بفتح طريق شارع الأهرام أمام قصر الاتحادية، وذلك بعد إغلاقه لمدة نصف ساعة، مما تسبب فى إحداث حالة من الارتباك فى حركه سير المرور بمحيط القصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أيدت محكمة جنح قصر النيل، برئاسة المستشار هشام فاروق، اليوم السبت، الحكم الصادر بحبس السيد البدوى، رئيس حزب الوفد 3 سنوات، لإصداره شيكات بدون رصيد لصالح اتحاد الكرة المصرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*قال الأب رفيق جريش، رئيس المكتب الإعلامى للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، إن البابا بنديكتوس السادس عشر بابا الفاتيكان، قام بمباركة اختيار الأقباط الكاثوليك فى مصر، للأنبا إبراهيم أسحاق مطران المنيا بطريركا جديدا وقام بإرسل "مباركة" اختيار الأنبا إبراهيم إسحق مطران المنيا بطريركا للأقباط الكاثوليك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*إصابة 12 طفلا فى حادث انقلاب سيارة بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*بتر ساقى عجوز إثر سقوطها أسفل عجلات قطار بمحطة دمنهور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*دعا المهندس حسين زكريا رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية سائقى القطارات إلى الاجتماع معه غدا الأحد برئاسة الهيئة، للاستماع إلى مشاكلهم وأسباب غضبهم ومطالبتهم بإقالته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

الصحف القطرية تعلن تسليم قناة السويس لقطر للاستثمار فيها واقامة منطقة صناعية قطرية بتكلفة 5 مليار دولار


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

وفاة الفنان وحيد سيف عن عمر يناهز 79 عاما


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

لقى 4 اشخاص مصرعهم واصيب 15 اخرون فى حادثى تصادم بطريق شبين الكوم السادات بينهم 10 عمال بمصنع بالسادات اثر انقلاب سيارتهم الأجرة


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

الآلاف يتظاهرون فى شوارع بورسعيد مطالبين باستقلال المحافظة بسبب ميدان التحرير


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

إبريل والكرامة امام منزل  قنديل للتضامن مع حملة الماجستير


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

المجلس العسكري المعارض يؤكد انشقاق طيار وقصفه مواقع لقوات الأسد في ريف دمشق


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أمر أسامة حنفى، رئيس نيابة حوادث جنوب الجيزة بإشراف المستشار أحمد البحراوى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات الجيزة، بتحريز الجهاز المتضمن للاتصالات، التى تمت بين السائق وعامل برج البدرشين والمزلقان، لبيان ما إذا كان تم إخطار السائق بانفصال العربة الأخيرة عن القطار عقب دخوله إلى محطة البدرشين أو قبله.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*غداً.. لجنة قطار البدرشين تبدأ العمل ومساعد سائق القطار يسلم نفسه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*تحطيم مدرعة للأمن خلال تجدد الاشتباكات أمام جنايات الإسكندرية

تجددت الاشتباكات منذ قليل للمرة الرابعة أمام محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية، بعد صدور شائعة تؤكد براءة المتهمين من قتل متظاهرى الإسكندرية، حيث رشق البعض قوات الأمن المركزى بالحجارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل المتهمين فى أحداث "كنيسة أبو فام" بضمان محل إقامتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*قام عدد من معتصمى الاتحادية بقطع طريق شارع المرغنى، احتجاجا على تراجع دوريات الأمن المركزى عن حمايتهم منذ يومين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أهالى يهاجمون مقر حى بولاق الدكرور ويعتدون على موظفى الأمن 
 ا 
قام عدد من الأهالى المتضررين من حملة إشغالات وإزالة مبان مخالفة نفذها حى بولاق الدكرور لرفع الإشغالات والباعة الجائلين بشوارع الحى، بمهاجمة مقر حى بولاق الدكرور بطريق المساكن أول شارع فيصل،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية بين المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية وبين أفراد الأمن المسئولين عن تأمين القصر وذلك بسبب وضع العاملين بنادى هليوبوليس الأتوبيسات الخاصة بهم أمام خيام المعتصمين، وذلك بعد أن تدخل الأمن لمحاولة إقناع المتظاهرين بوقوف الأتوبيسات أمام الخيام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*انسحاب نائب غد الثورة بالشورى لرفض المنصة منحه حق الرد

قال الدكتور محمد محيى، عضو مجلس الشورى عن حزب غد الثورة، أن انسحابه من الجلسة المسائية للمجلس يأتى لرفض المنصة منحه حق الرد فيما أثاره بعض الأعضاء حول الدستور بأنه لا يعطى المرأة تمييزاً إيجابياً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*الشورى يرفض تمييز المرأة ويلغى النص بوضعها فى النصف الأول بالقائمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*انسحب الدكتور فريدى البياضى، ممثل الكنيسة الإنجيلية بمجلس الشورى، من جلسة اليوم بمجلس الشورى، احتجاجا على رفض رئيس المجلس إعطائه الكلمة لمناقشة مادة التمييز الإيجابى للمرأة بعد رفضها فى جلسة اليوم رغم التصويت عليها بالموافقة فى الجلسات الماضية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*جمال فهمى: مشروع الصكوك الإسلامية هدفه بيع ثروات الوطن على الأرصفة

قال الكاتب الصحفى جمال فهمى وكيل أول نقابة الصحفيين إن تدشين جبهة "الدفاع عن الأزهر الشريف" شىء يحتاجه الوطن بأكمله وكنائس مصر الوطنية التى تمثل روح الوطن، قائلاً إن من يظن أن بمقدوره أن يسرق ويشوه هذه الروح فهذا دليل جهلهم".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة حاشدة لأهالى بورسعيد احتجاجا على نقل متهمى المذبحة إلى القاهرة

اشتعلت مدينة بورسعيد مساء اليوم، احتجاجا على ما أسموه إهانات ألتراس أهلاوى لأهالى بورسعيد فقد خرج الآلاف فى مسيرة حاشدة بشوارع المدينة احتجاجاً على نقل المتهمين من سجن بورسعيد.*


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2013)

*وقعت مشادات كلامية  بين أهالي شهداء ثورة 25 يناير وقوات الأمن المسؤولة  عن تأمين قصر  الاتحادية الرئاسي، مساء السبت، بسبب عدم سماح قوات الأمن لهم  بدخول القصر  لمقابلة الرئيس محمد مرسي، أو أحد مستشاريه، بعد انتظارهم عدة  ساعات أمام  القصر دون أن يلتقوا أي مسؤول، على حد قولهم.             كان أهالي  الشهداء نظموا وقفة أمام «الاتحادية»، للمطالبة بمقابلة الرئيس والقصاص  العاجل الذي وعدهم به .             
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2013)

قال المستشار حسن ياسين، المتحدث باسم  النيابة العامة، إن  النائب العام أمر، السبت، بفتح التحقيق في البلاغ  المقدم من عمرو حجازي،  المحامي، ضد الإعلامي إبراهيم عيسى، رئيس تحرير  جريدة التحرير، ومقدم  برنامج «هنا القاهرة» على قناة «القاهرة والناس»،  والذي يتهمه فيه بازدراء  الإسلام، والاستهزاء بالقرأن الكريم، وبالأذان،  وبأحكام الشريعة.
 وأشار المتحدث باسم النيابة العامة إلى أن المستشار طلعت  عبد  الله، النائب العام، كلف المحامي العام الأول لنيابة جنوب الجيزة  بالتحقيق،  وأحال له البلاغ.
 ونوه بأن النائب العام قرر استدعاء رئيس تحرير جريدة  الوفد،  محمد مصطفى شردي، وصحفى بالجريدة بسبب نشر خبر عن استدعاء النيابة  للمشير  محمد حسين طنطاوي، وزير الدفاع السابق، للتحقيق حول الاتصال بهيئة  محكمة  «مجزرة بورسعيد»، والتدخل لديها لإصدار حكم بالبراءة في القضية.


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2013)

وقعت   اشتباكات عنيفة بين عائلة المحامي ناصر الحافي عضو مكتب الارشاد وعضو  مجلس  الشعب السابق عن جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وعائلة «شاملة» بالقليوبية  واسفرت  الاشتباكات التي استخدمت فيها الاسلحة النارية عن مصرع 8 اشخاص،  كما قام  الاهالي بقطع طريق القناطر الخيرية.


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

يوجد الأن بمسجد الأيمان الشهير بقرية الزهايرة فى المنصورة (الزهايرة دى معقل للاخوان بالمنصورة) 100 شاب فلسطينى مقيمين بالمسجد من الصبح اقامة كاملة


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

اهالى المنصوره يقتحمون احد المساجد التى كان يحتمى بها فلسطينين ويقبضون على اتباع من افراد حماس


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

رويترز : القوات الجزائرية تقتل 3 مصريين من الخاطفين خلال عملية تحرير الرهائن !


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

اشتعال النيران بقسم ثان شبرا الخيمة بعد مقتل شاب على يد ضابط


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

كمال الهلباوى يفضح جهل وغباء هشام قنديل ويقول له: طز في عقليتك العفنة


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

اليوم السابع | حريق هائل يلتهم 6 منازل بالدقهلية وإصابة العشرات بحروق واختناقات


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

قام المقدم عز بقسم ثان شبرا الخيمة أثناء مطاردته لمجرم عند محطة قهوة شرف باطلاق عيار نارى فى الهواء، فأصابت شاب كان يشاهد الأحداث من البلكونة، ولقى مصرعه على الفور, وعليه تجمع الاهالى واشعلوا النار بالقسم


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

المصرى اليوم: تجديد استراحة رئاسة الجمهورية بالمطار بميزانية مفتوحة.. والستائر بـ 140 ألف جنيه


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

المخابرات المصرية تعترض رسميا علي قانون حرية تبادل المعلومات المقدم من وزير العدل احمد مكي موضحة ان هذا القانون سيقدم معلومات تخص الأمن القومي المصري لدول بعينها علي طبق من ذهب !!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

نقل قيد «أوراسكوم» إلى بورصة نيويورك يُفقد المؤشر الرئيسى 28% من وزنه


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

إعلان تأسيس الجبهة الوطنية للدفاع عن الأزهر


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

هجوم نهائي للجيش الجزائري ومقتل كل المسلحين و7 رهائن


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*نصب عدد من المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية، شاشة عرض، أمام بوابة 4 لعرض عدد من المشاهد التى تدين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*منظمة حقوقية: دعاوى إهانة الرئيس فى عهد مرسى 4 أضعاف عصر مبارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*الأهالى يقطعون مزلقان أرض اللواء للمطالبة بتحسينه ويهتفون ضد مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أهالى القناطر يقطعون الطريق بسبب مصرع 4 على يد مسلحين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*بورسعيد تتأجج بالمظاهرات لرفض نقل متهمى الإستاد للقاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*صباحى لـ"آخر النهار": "لا لأخونة الدولة" شعارنا فى 25 يناير القادم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*انتشار شائعة عن وفاة "البرادعى".. وإسراء عبد الفتاح تنفى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*إصابة مجند أمن بطلق نارى فى محيط قسم شبرا الخيمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*"عاشور" يتهم الإخوان بالتخطيط للسيطرة على نقابة المحامين

تصاعدت الأزمة القائمة بين نقيب المحامين، سامح عاشور، وأعضاء مجلس النقابة العامة للمحامين المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والتى اشتعلت مؤخرا بشأن مشروع العلاج وأزمة أتعاب المحاماة مع وزارة العدل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*مساعد الرئيس: الإمارات لديها توجس من الثورة والإخوان ونحن نتفهم ذلك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الكرامة": الحكومة تتآمر على مدخرات المصريين بـ"الصكوك الإسلامية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

* "الغزالى": الإخوان أخذوا فرصتهم والشعب قادر على التقييم يوم 25 يناير 

أكد الدكتور أسامة الغزالى حرب، رئيس حزب الجبهة، أن الرئيس مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين هم من يتحملون ما تشهده مصر من كوارث متكررة، لأنهم هم من فى السلطة الآن، وعليهم أن يتحملوا مسئوليتهم السياسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*أصيب ضابط شرطة بقسم ثان شبرا الخيمة فى يده أثناء تدافع الأهالى أمام القسم وتم نقله إلى المستشفى لتلقى العلاج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو "الاتحادية": تلقينا تهديدات على الهواتف والفيس بوك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*المتهمون المحجوزون بقسم شبرا الخيمة يثيرون الشغب ويحاولون الهرب

يشهد قسم شرطة شبرا الخيمة حاليا، حالة من الهياج التى انتابت المتهمين المحبوسين داخل حجز القسم، عقب سماعهم إطلاق النيران خارج القسم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الأمن بقسم ثانى شبرا من السيطرة على حريق اندلع بأحد السيارات الملاكى المرابطة أمام القسم قبل امتداد الحريق لباقى السيارات المجاورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*انقلاب سيارتين فى حادث تصادم بالمحلة والعثور على خزينتى آلى بداخل حقيبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يطلق الأعيرة النارية لتفرقة المتظاهرين أمام قسم شبرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*مدرعات تطوق قسم شبرا الخيمة.. وإطلاق نار فى الهواء لتفرقة المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*الأمن ينفى تورطه فى مقتل شاب شبرا خلال مطاردة مسجل خطر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*يقوم عدد من المجهولين الآن بإلقاء قنابل المولوتوف على قسم شرطة ثان شبرا وذلك من أعلى المنازل المجاورة له، ومن قبل الأهالى المتجمهرة أمامه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: إصابة مجند بقسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة بسبب إطلاق نار داخل القسم*


----------



## SALVATION (19 يناير 2013)

سمعت ان عدد الوفياة امام القسم 3 معقول؟؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*إصابة 10 بينهم 2 فى حالة خطرة فى أحداث قسم شبرا الخيمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يطلق الرصاص لتفريق المتظاهرين أمام قسم شبرا الخيمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*مدير أمن القليوبية: إعادة فتح طريق القناطر- شبرا بعد قطعه

أكد اللواء محمود يسرى، مدير أمن القليوبية لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه تم فتح طريق القناطر شبرا الخيمة وكذالك الطريق الدائرى من ناحية باسوس بالقناطر الخيرية أمام السيارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*اتهم أعضاء 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية ضباط الشرطة بنقطة أرض اللواء بإطلاق النار عليهم أثناء تنظيمهم لوقفة احتجاجية ضد حوادث القطارات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*وفاة أحد المارة أمام قسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة، أثناء تبادل إطلاق النار بين المتجمهرين أمام القسم ورجال الأمن*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

*  	لقي اليوم الأحد  مصرع ثلاثة مواطنين خلال الاشتباكات في أحداث شبرا الخيمة  .  	وكان  الثلاثة يساعدون قوات الأمن في حماية القسم، وذلك خلال تبادل إطلاق  النار  بين قوات الشرطة والمحتجين حول القسم.  	وبدأت الأحداث عندما قام أفراد  حملة أمنية أثناء محاولتهم القبض على بعض  مهربي المخدرات بمنطقة – قهوة  شرف-، بإطلاق الرصاص بشكل عشوائي، مما أدى  إلى وفاة أحد المواطنين، بعدها  تجمهر الأهالي وحاولوا اقتحام القسم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*"مرسى" يقلع بطائرة الرئاسة للسعودية فى الساعة الرابعة عصر اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يفض تجمهر شبرا بقنابل مسيلة والأهالى يلجأون للأراضى الزراعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*تجمهر أمام مديرية أمن الجيزة للاحتجاج ضد مباحث العجوزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*ترددت أنباء عن زيارة اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، إلى مقر قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة وتدخله بصورة مباشرة لتهدئة الأهالى المتجمهرين هناك والسيطرة على الموقف.*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

تعلن 5 كنائس مصرية،
  الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية والإنجيلية والأسقفية والروم الأرثوذكس،   اتحادها  رسمياً عبر كيان «مجلس الكنائس المصرية»، يوم 18 فبراير المقبل،   وتوحيد  العمل المسكونى بين الكنائس والتنسيق فى   ((((المـــــــــواقــــــــــف الوطنــــيـــــة ))))والعمل المسيحى،   ويترأس الدورة الأولى للمجلس البابا تواضروس الثانى، بطريرك الكنيسة   الأرثوذكسية.

 في اسم يسوع تتوحد كل كنايس المسكونة في جميع البلاد ..
 ++ أميــــــــــــــــــــن ++


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

قال عدد من شباب المعتصمين أمام قصر  الاتحادية والمعارضين لقرارات  الرئيس محمد مرسى، إنهم تلقوا رسائل تهديدية  وصلتهم مساء اليوم السبت،  وذلك بعد أن قاموا بعرض مساوئ جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين على شاشة عرض على  بوابة رقم4 المطلة على شارع الميرغنى.

وعلى جانب آخر، عززت قوات الأمن المركزى من قواتها أمام بوابة 3 لديوان المظالم وبوابة 4 وبوابة 5.

وقال أحمد مهدى، أحد المعتصمين لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنهم تلقوا تهديدات على   صفحاتهم الخاصة على الفيس بوك والتليفونات المحمولة مثل الرسائل السابقة   التى حدثت بعدها أحداث الاتحادية التى أسفرت عن حرق معظم الخيام الموجودة   وإصابة عدد من المتظاهرين.


اليوم السابع​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

يعقد الدكتور حاتم عبد اللطيف، وزير  النقل، اليوم الأحد مؤتمرا  صحفيا للإعلان عن طرح محطة حاويات جديدة بميناء  شرق بورسعيد، ضمن مشروع  تطوير وتنمية إقليم قناة السويس، بهدف كسر احتكار  شركة قناة السويس  للحاويات التى يملك غالبية أسهمها مستثمرون أجانب  للميناء.


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

اصطدم  قطار يقوم بنقل قصب السكر بمركز أبو قرقاص بسيارة أجرة أمام مزلقان  قرية  الروضة بملوي، مما أدي لإصابة 3 أشخاص من بينهم طالب. 	 		كان اللواء أحمد  سليمان- مدير أمن المنيا- قد تلقى إخطارًا  من العميد  محمد عبد العظيم  رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي جنوب، بوقوع تصادم بين قطار وسيارة  أجرة بقياده  شعبان صلاح عبد الحميد 45 سنه مقيم  ببندر ملوي. 	 		وتبين أن، قطار القصب  الخاص بشركة السكر بأبو قرقاص، قد اصطدم بسيارة عند  مزلقان قرية الروضة  بمركز ملوي، مما أدى لإصابة سائق السيارة وكل من محمد  إمام محمود 18 سنه  طالب وطلعت حسن مؤمن 45 سنة. 	 		وعلي الفور، انتقل المقدم اشرف حسني رئيس  مباحث  شرطة السكة الحديد
		إلي مكان الحادث، لإجراء المعاينة وفتح تحقيق مع سائق القطار.

		الدستور


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

مش عايزين مرسي رئيس​ 
 
​
​





​ 
 بدا تطبيق الخبر ببطاقه التموين في بورسعيد وطوابير طويله والناس بتلعن وتسب للاخوان والغلابه بيقولو هناكل ايه الله يلعنك يا مرسي



 الفرد 3 ارغفه في اليوم وان عدي اليوم راحو عليك ولو عاوز زياده الرغيف ب 35 قرش

 نهضه نهضه يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس


----------



## SALVATION (20 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> تعلن 5 كنائس مصرية،
> 
> الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية والإنجيلية والأسقفية والروم الأرثوذكس،   اتحادها  رسمياً عبر كيان «مجلس الكنائس المصرية»، يوم 18 فبراير المقبل،   وتوحيد  العمل المسكونى بين الكنائس والتنسيق فى   ((((المـــــــــواقــــــــــف الوطنــــيـــــة ))))والعمل المسيحى،   ويترأس الدورة الأولى للمجلس البابا تواضروس الثانى، بطريرك الكنيسة   الأرثوذكسية.
> 
> ...



امين
شكلها قربت اوى يا امى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أفادت تقارير إخبارية من قطاع غزة بأن فلسطينيا لقى حتفه الليلة الماضية، وفقد آخران فى انهيار أحد الأنفاق بمدينة رفح جنوب قطاع غزة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية: تأمين جميع الأقسام تحسبا للاقتحام فى 25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*قام سائق تاكسى يقيم بمنطقة قهوة شرف شارع 15 مايو بإبلاغ قسم شرطة ثانى شبرا الخيمة، عن حيازته لأربع درجات نارية تم سرقتهم من مخزن المضبوطات قسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة، وذلك بعد فرار الأشخاص الذين قاموا بسرقتهم أثناء ملاحقة قوات الشرطة لهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*حاول مجموعة من الأشخاص سرقة خزانة الصرافة المتواجدة أمام حى شرق شبرا الخيمة المتواجد بمحيط قسم ثان، ومن جانبهم قام رجال المباحث بالتصدى لهم وإبطال مخططهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*الحفناوى: جماعة الإخوان طلبت من مرسى إغلاق قضية "محمد محمود"

قالت الدكتورة كريمة الحفناوى، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن قرار العفو الرئاسى للمتهمين فى أحداث بورسعيد ضيع دماء الشهداء، وأضاع معها حقوق أمهاتهم فى القصاص من القتلة، مشيرة إلى أن المتهمين تساووا مع أعضاء المجلس العسكرى الذين تم العفو عنهم وخروجهم بشكل أمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*حذر محمد أبو حامد، النائب السابق بالبرلمان المنحل ومؤسس حزب حياة المصريين، شباب الثورة من افتعال أى أحداث عنف قبل يوم 25 يناير لإلهاء الرأى العام وإجهاض التظاهرات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*استعانت قوات الأمن بحاجز خرسانى أمام قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة بارتفاع 5 أمتار منعاً لمحاولات الاقتحام المتكررة*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يناير 2013)

ارتفاع عدد ضحايا قسم شبرا أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن عدد الوفيات الناتجة عن أحداث قسم شرطة ثان شبرا الخيمة والتى وقعت مساء أمس ارتفع إلى 3 وفيات تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى معهد ناصر، بالإضافة إلى 3 مصابين وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفيات معهد ناص


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*الصحة: 4 قتلى و12 مصابا فى أحداث قسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*قالت حكومة ظل الثورة فى بيان لها اليوم الأحد، إنها تحشد المواطنين للنزول قى 25 يناير القادم، لإعلان رفض المسار السياسى الانقلابى على الثورة، ورفض ما أثمر من نتائج والإعلان عن استمرار المسار الثورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*سطو مسلح على مكتب بريد كفر الدوار ومقتل فرد شرطة وسرقة مليونى جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور حاتم عبد اللطيف، وزير النقل، إنه لا يجزم بوجود مؤامرة تقف وراء حوادث القطارات أو بوجود أيادى تتعمد إحداثها، لافتا إلى أنه وضع خطة لتطوير السكة الحديد سيتم تنفيذه خلال شهرين أو ثلاثة على الأكثر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*16 حزبا وحركة تدعو للتظاهر يوم 25 يناير تحت شعار لا لدولة الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*توقف مترو حلوان بسبب اعتصام عاملين من خارج الشركة على القضبان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*نظم العشرات من الضباط الملتحين ظهر اليوم الأحد، وقفة احتجاجية أمام وزارة الداخلية للمطالبة بتنفيذ حكم مجلس الدولة الذى يقضى بإعادة الضباط الملتحين إلى أعمالهم، والسماح لهم بالعمل دون حلق ذقنهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*صرح اللواء عادل رفعت مدير أمن السويس، بأن خطة تأمين محافظة السويس الخاصة بمظاهرات يوم 25 يناير تم الانتهاء منها، وأنها ستكون مكونة من ثلاث مراحل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*حاصر منذ قليل، عدد من أهالى إيتاى البارود بمحافظة البحيرة وزير الصحة عقب افتتاحه لمستشفى الطوارئ بالمنطقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أعلن 16 حزباً وحركة سياسية، خطة التظاهر يوم 25 يناير، ومسيرات يوم 25 يناير الجارى فى الذكرى الثانية للثورة، رافضين الدعوة للاحتفال، موضحين أن مصر وصلت إلى الفقر والغلاء والانفلات الأمنى وسوء الإدارة، فى عهد الإخوان وحكمهم.

 وأوضح المشاركون فى المؤتمر الصحفى للقوى الثورية والسياسية بمقر نقابة الصحفيين، ظهر اليوم الأحد، بخروجهم بـ4 مسيرات يوم 25 يناير، تنطلق الأولى من دوران شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير، والثانية من إمبابة إلى مسجد مصطفى محمود، وصولاً لميدان التحرير، والثالثة من ميدان رمسيس إلى دار التحرير وصولاً للتحرير، والأخيرة من المعادى إلى التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*فى تصاعد جديد لأزمة عمال شركة "الجبالى فروت" بمنطقة وادى الملاك بمحافظة الشرقية، والمضربين عن العمل للمطالبة بزيادة الأجور، شهد المصنع حادثا مؤسفاً، صباح اليوم، الأحد، حيث صدمت سيارة اثنين من العاملين أمام البوابة أثناء تجمع العمال بعد رفض الإدارة فتح الأبواب لدخولهم الشركة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*حافظ سلامة: لدينا 25 مليار دولار ومرسى يصر على قرض النقد الدولى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أكد محمد المرشدى رئيس غرفة الصناعات النسيجية، أن 40% من مصانع النسيج متوقفة عن العمل جزئيا فى الوقت الحالى، مضيفا فى حديثه لوزير القوى العاملة خالد الأزهرى " أبشرك بشرة خير بتوقف 40% من المصانع عن العمل بشكل جزئى".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*تحويل قطارات المترو من السيدة زينب ودار السلام وتكدس الركاب

شهدت أرصفة محطات الخط الأول لمترو الأنفاق تكدس آلاف الركاب نتيجة توقف الحركة جراء اعتصام عمال أحد المصانع على القطبان بين محطتى دار السلام والزهراء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*اجتماع لممثلى الكنائس المشاركين بـ"الحوار الوطنى" لبحث الانسحاب

كشفت الدكتورة سوزى عدلى ناشد، ممثل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بالحوار الوطنى، عن اجتماع سيتم اليوم، بالكوربة بين ممثلى الكنائس لدراسة الأوضاع المتعلقة داخل الحوار الوطنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*قال المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى للقوات المسلحة العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على، إن الادعاء الذى يقول إن القوات المسلحة طردت أهالى جزيرة القرصاية غير صحيح*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2013)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



تحويل قطارات المترو من السيدة زينب ودار السلام وتكدس الركاب

 شهدت أرصفة محطات الخط الأول لمترو الأنفاق تكدس آلاف الركاب نتيجة توقف الحركة جراء اعتصام عمال أحد المصانع على القطبان بين محطتى دار السلام والزهراء

أنقر للتوسيع...


*
*  تكدس قطارات المترو من السيدة زينب ودار السلام شاهد السبب*
*2013-01-20 12:45:55* 

*




* 
*  شهدت أرصفة محطات الخط الأول لمترو الأنفاق تكدس آلاف الركاب نتيجة توقف  الحركة جراء اعتصام عمال أحد المصانع على القطبان بين محطتى دار السلام  والزهراء.
* *
    وقال المهندس عبد الله فوزى رئيس شركة المترو لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الشركة  لجأت إلى تحويل مسار القطارات من محطة السيدة زينب لتعود مرة أخرى إلى  المرج، ومن محطة دار السلام لتعود مرة أخرى إلى حلوان فى محاولة لتصريف  الركاب المتكدسين على الأرصفة.
* *
    وأضاف فوزى أن الحركة متوقفة تماماً فى المسافة بين السيدة زينب حتى دار  السلام نتيجة اعتصام عمال المصنع الذى لا علاقة له بشركة المترو، لافتاً  إلى أن حركة القطارات القادمة من المرج تنتهى فى السيدة زينب وكذلك حركة  القطارات القادمة من حلوان تنتهى فى دار السلام.
* *



*​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*يتوقع خبراء الأرصاد الجوية أن تشهد درجات الحرارة غداً ارتفاعاً كبيراً، لتكون أعلى من معدلاتها الطبيعية لهذا الوقت من السنة، ليسود طقس دافئ شمالا حتى القاهرة وشمال الصعيد مائل للحرارة جنوب الصعيد نهارا بارد فى أول الليل شديد البرودة فى آخره على كافة الأنحاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*ألقى رجال المباحث بمديرية أمن القاهرة، القبض على فلسطينى متهم بالشروع فى قتل أفراد كمين بشمال سيناء فى المنطقة المحيطة بقسم شرطة قصر النيل، حرر محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2013)

*يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية غدا "الأثنين" إرتفاع في درجات الحرارة  لتكون أعلى من معدلاتها الطبيعية لهذا الوقت من السنة ليسود طقس دافىء  شمالا حتى القاهرة وشمال الصعيد، مائل للحرارة جنوب الصعيد نهارا، بارد في  أول الليل، شديد البرودة في أخره علي كافة الانحاء.  	   	وتقل الرؤية في الشبورة المائية صباحا والشوائب العالقة على الوجه البحري  والقاهرة ومدن القناة وشمال الصعيد نهارا.**

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
* *توقعات خبراء الارصاد عن الطقس غدا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أكد مصدر ملاحى بمطار القاهرة الجوى، أن طائرة هولندية طلبت من برج المراقبة بميناء القاهرة الهبوط الإضطرارى، لإنقاذ حياة مريضة بعد إصابتها بوعكة صحية مفاجئة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*لقى شاب مصرعه إثر سقوطه تحت عجلات القطار القادم من القاهرة تجاه الإسكندرية بمنطقة عزبة الشيخ بدائرة قسم شرطة الرمل ثان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*عودة حركة الخط الأول للمترو بعد توقف ساعة عقب فض اعتصام العاملين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*دعوى قضائية لوقف قرار الرئيس بإنشاء مدينة قطر الصناعية بالسويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*العاملون بمحاجر كفر الشيخ يغلقون باب المحافظة ويهتفون ضد "الحسينى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*تعزيزات أمنية قبل استكمال محاكمة الضباط المتهمين بقتل الثوار بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*يجتمع عدد من الأحزاب والقوى السياسية المعارضة بالفيوم، فى الساعة السادسة من مساء اليوم الأحد، بمقر الاعتصامات والمظاهرات الشهير بميدان السواقى وسط المدينة، وذلك من أجل مناقشة الاستعداد لتظاهرات ذكرى 25 يناير المقبل، وعما إذا كانوا سيعتصمون بالميدان من عدمه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*انقسامات فى ذكرى الثورة.. الجماعة الإسلامية تنظم فعاليات احتفالاً بـ25 يناير.. والجهاديون و"حازمون" يحتفلون أمام "الإنتاج الإعلامى".. و"الجبهة السلفية" تعلن عن نزولها ميدان التحرير.. والسلفيون يمتنعون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية: نجرى مفاوضات مع هيئة محكمة بورسعيد لعدم نقل المتهمين للقاهرة تجنباً لاشتباكات أسرهم مع الأولتراس.. ومستعدون لتأمين تظاهرات 25 يناير وسنواجه الشغب بكل حزم.. وطلبنا دعم الحكومة لتسليح القوات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2013)

*عاجل ارتفاع اسعار كروت الشحن من اليوم









 على كل شركات المحمول " موبينيل ـ فودافون ـ اتصالات "ليصبح*​*جملة الكارت 100 جنية 112.50 جنيها
شحن 5 جنيهات بــــ  6.50 جنيها
فئة 10 جنيهات بـــــ11.50
فئة 25 جنيها بـــــــ28.25
فئة 50 جنيها بــــــ56.25
ويامجايبك  يانهضة ادينا كمان ادي*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2013)

*عادت  حركة  قطارات الخط الأول لمترو الأنفاق بعد توقف نحو ساعة، نتيجة اعتصام  عمال أحد  المصانع على القضبان بين محطتى دار السلام، والزهراء، حيث بدأت  حركة  القطارات فى الانتظام بشكل تدريجى من الاتجاهين.




* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*عمال "المراجل البخارية" يحاولون اقتحام مجلس الوزراء لمقابلة "قنديل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية تطورت إلى حد الاشتباك بالأيدى بين الضباط الملتحين وقوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين وزارة الداخلية، بعد أن قام الضباط بمحاولة نصب الخيام على رصيف الوزارة للمطالبة بالعودة للعمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*شادى الغزالى: قد نلجأ للاعتصام يوم 25 يناير وفقا لقرار المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*غدا.. شباب القوى المدنية يعقدون اجتماعا بالوفد للاستعداد لـ25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*قال محسن راضى عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن الاستجابة لدعوات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بالتظاهر ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين خلال الاحتفال بالذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، ستكون "ضعيفة"، لأنها دعوات "مفرغة" المضمون وتحمل شعارات لا أصل لها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*حزب الجبهة يطالب بإسقاط الحكومة خلال مشاركته فى مظاهرات 25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*القاهرة تفتح حدائقها للزائرين مجانًا بمناسبة المولد وذكرى الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*خالد على يطالب الدول الأوروبية بإسقاط ديون مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو الاتحادية يستعدون لتصوير أغنية لحشد 25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى أن منفذ طابا البرى استقبل اليوم 585 سائحا إسرائيليا قادمين من إيلات الإسرائيلية إلى منتجعات طابا وشرم الشيخ، لقضاء إجازتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*نجحت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة البحيرة فى استعادة الأموال التى سرقت من سيارة بريد كفر الدوار، وتم ضبط أحد المتهمين، فيما هرب الآخر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*بدء الاجتماع المغلق لقادة جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى لمناقشة بعض من الملفات

بدأ الاجتماع المغلق لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بعد وصول أعضاء الجبهة، اليوم الأحد، وأبرزهم الدكتور أحمد البرعى والدكتور محمد أبو الغار، وعبد الغفار شكر، ومنير فخرى عبد النور، وفؤاد بدراوى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*تعطل مترو الأنفاق القادم من محطة المنيب متجها إلى شبرا الخط الثانى، بين محطتى البحوث – الدقى، منذ 15 دقيقة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*مكتب وزير الزراعة يغلق أبوابه خوفا من اقتحام منتفعى استصلاح البحيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*سلمت نسرين ر ع طالبة جامعية متهمة بارتكاب الفعل الفاضح مع النائب السابق على ونيس بطوخ والمحكوم عليها بالسجن 3 شهور نفسها إلى مركز شرطة طوخ منذ قليل لتنفيذ الحكم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*حاول مواطن شنق نفسه على البوابات الحديدية لمجلس الوزراء ، بشارع قصر العينى، ظهر اليوم الأحد، مرددا "أنا عايز أموت مش لاقى آكل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*حررت أسرة الشاب المتوفى ويدعى محروس محمد محروس، محضرا بقسم ثان شبرا الخيمة تتهم قوات الأمن بقتل نجلهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*نظم العشرات من أصحاب سيارات النقل الثقيل بدمياط وقفة احتجاجية اليوم الأحد، أمام بوابة ميناء دمياط وأعلنوا توقفهم عن العمل، مطالبين بزيادة الأجرة المعروف باسم (الناولون).*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أرجأت وزارة الزراعة ممثلة فى الهيئة العامة للثروة السمكية، تطوير بحيرة المنزلة وتنظيم حملة أمنية مكثفة، لإزالة التعديات الواقعة عليها، والتى بلغت 30 ألف فدان، نتيجة التعدى عليها بالتعاون مع وزارة الداخلية بعد احتفالات ثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*تكدس المواطنين بمحطات المترو.. والشرطة تحاول تهدئتهم

شهد خط مترو حلوان المرج، تكدسا هائلا من المواطنين بسبب تعطل أحد القطارات بمحطة الشهداء، ورغم عودة الحركة منذ قليل إلا أن أغلب المحطات على خط "المرج – حلوان" شهدت مشادات من جانب المواطنين داخل عربات المترو.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*قالت صحيفة لاراثون الإسبانية، إن الفتنة الطائفية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين زادت بشكل كبير فى ظل حكم الإخوان المسلمين، وهو ما يثير القلق والمخاوف على مستقبل تحقيق الديمقراطية فى مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*"الخارجية" تحذر المصريين من عصابات تزوير أختام وتأشيرات تايلاند*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*قال أحمد عارف المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن الجماعة ستنظم مؤتمراً صحفياً يوم الثلاثاء، لتدشين الحملة الخدمية للجماعة بمناسبة ثورة 25 يناير والتى تحمل عنوان "مصر يام ولادك أهم".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*ارتفاع ضحايا أحداث قسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة لـ 5 وفيات وإصابة 8 آخرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أعلن أنور عصمت السادات، رئيس حزب الإصلاح والتنمية، اليوم الأحد، انسحابه من عضوية لجنة الوساطة بالحوار الوطنى، وتعليق مشاركة حزبه فى أى حوارات وطنية قادمة، على خلفية ما خرج به قانون الانتخابات الجديد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*تعقد جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى اجتماعا مغلقا بحزب المصريين الأحرار اليوم الأحد، لبحث ترتيبات الاحتشاد فى الميادين والشوارع فى الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، استكمالا للدعوة التى أطلقتها الجبهة منذ أيام لاستكمال أهداف الثورة وحماية دولة المؤسسات، وبحث الموقف من قانون الانتخابات الذى أقره مجلس الشورى، وأرسله إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*عمال "إيديال" يتظاهرون أمام "القضاء العالى" ضد بيع أسهم الشركة

نظم ظهر اليوم الأحد، العشرات من عمال شركة إيديال وقفة احتجاجية أمام مكتب النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، بمبنى دار القضاء العالى، للمطالبة بوقف بيع أسهم وأصول الشركة وعودة جميع العمال والموظفين والمهندسين الذين تمت إحالتهم للمعاش للعمل مرة أخرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*قرر اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، منح جميع نزلاء السجون زيارة استثنائية واحدة بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير ومواكبتها مع الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة، ولا تحتسب من ضمن الزيارات المقررة للنزلاء، وذلك خلال الفترة من 26 يناير الجارى وحتى 25 من شهر فبراير المقبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

_*أصدر معتصمو الاتحادية منذ قليل، بيانا مفصلا يوضحون فيه المطالب التى سينادون بها فى 25 يناير القادم ومنها إسقاط النظام، وتحذير الشرطة والأجهزة الأمنية من التدخل وإحباط ثورتهم.*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*تنتقل بعد قليل نيابة حوادث جنوب الجيزة الكلية برئاسة أسامة حنفى رئيس نيابة الحوادث، وبإشراف المستشار أحمد البحراوى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة الكلية إلى موقع حادث قطار البدرشين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أمن البحيرة يتوصل لهوية المتهم الثانى بالسطو المسلح على سيارة البريد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*بدأ المستشار ثروت حماد القاضى المنتدب من محكمة استئناف القاهرة، الاستماع لأقوال الإعلامى نور الدين عبد الحافظ، مقدم برنامج الشارع السياسى بقناة مصر 25، فى البلاغ المقدم من المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى قضاة مصر، الذى اتهمه فيه بإهانة القضاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*المئات يتظاهرون أمام "اريسكو" للصناعات المعدنية للمطالبة بصرف الرواتب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*تسريب مادة الدراسات الاجتماعية بمدرسة بالشرقية مقبل 50 جنيه للنسخة

اضطرت مديرية التربية والتعليم بالشرقية للاستعانة بالنسخة الاحتياطية لامتحان مادة الدراسات الاجتماعية للشهادة الإعدادية بدل من النسخة الأصلية قبل إجراء الامتحانات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*واصل العاملون بمشروع فوسفات مصر بالوادى الجديد إضرابهم عن العمل لليوم التاسع على التوالى، وذلك للمطالبة بإقالة مجلس الإدارة وتوحيد اللائحة المالية والإدارية للعاملين بالشركة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أصدر ثوار الإسكندرية صباح اليوم، بياناً أكدوا فيه أن القوى الثورية بالإسكندرية اتفقت على أن يكون 25 يناير 2013 هو يوم بعث الثورة من جديد، واستمرار التصعيد لتحقيق ما تمناه كل المصريين عام 2011 المتمثلة فى "عيش.. حرية.. كرامة إنسانية.. عدالة اجتماعية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*وقفة احتجاجية للعاملين والمفصولين من شركات البترول بالعريش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*نظم صباح اليوم الأحد، العشرات من أهالى قرية ديمشلت التابعة لمركز دكرنس، وقفة احتجاجية أمام مديرية أمن الدقهلية بمشاركة عدد من الرياضيين احتجاجا على القبض على أحمد الجندى "مدرب كارتيه" والمتهم فى قضية الإتجار بالسلاح، والذى ألقى القبض عليه منذ أسبوع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*استنكرت حركة تغيير بالإسكندرية، أداء قوات الشرطة المصرية فى التعامل مع المتظاهرين السلميين بالأمس أمام محكمة المنشية، حيث وقعت اشتباكات عنيفة بالأمس بين قوات الأمن وأهالى الشهداء وعدد من ممثلى الحركات الثورية و الحزبية بالإسكندرية أثناء نظر قضية قتل الثوار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*اشتعال أزمة الوقود ببنى سويف.. و"جركن" السولار بـ40 جنيها*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

عاجل: العشرات من طلاب التراس الاهلي  يغلقون ابواب جامعة  حلوان وآخرون يتجمعون أمام ابواب جامعة القاهرة،  للمطالبة بالقصاص العادل  لضحايا مجزرة بورسعيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أضرب العشرات من السائقين والمحصلين وجميع العاملين بجمعية نقل الركاب بمحافظة كفر الشيخ صباح اليوم، ومنعوا خروج السيارات منه، للمطالبة بالتثبيت، واعتراضاً على سوء المعاملة من قبل الإدارة والتهديد الدائم بالفصل من العمل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*نظم أكثر من 100 إمام من أعضاء رابطة الأئمة بالأقصر مسيرة بالزى الرسمى، توجهت نحو مبنى ديوان محافظة الأقصر، وذلك احتجاجاً على ما سموه بمحاولات "أخونة" المديرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*إنشاء أول تحالف إسلامى مسيحى بأسوان للتنسيق فى الأزمات*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

قال  المخرج خالد  يوسف، إن الثورة مازالت مستمرة، وبالتالي لامجال للاحتفال  لحين الانتهاء من  تحقيق أهدافها، خاصة أن ما يحدث على أرض الواقع هو  انقضاض على كل أهدافها.
وأضاف يوسف، في   حوار مع الإعلامي حسام الدين حسين، في برنامج "مباشر من العاصمة" على قناة   "أون تي في": "إن النظام الذي وصل للحكم والقابع على كرسي العرش كافر بكل   أهداف الثورة، لا يؤمن بالحرية ولا يؤمن بالديمقراطية أو العدالة   الاجتماعية، وهذا ليس تجنيًا عليهم. لكن الفصيل القائم على السمع والطاعة   لا يعترف بالديمقراطية ولا الإيمان بالرأي والرأي الآخر، ولا يتحملون أي   نقد. يريدون إسكات كافة الألسنة وبالتالي فإنه لم يتحقق هدف الحرية، وهذا   النظام لايعرف الفقير أو الجائع إلا عندما يكون ناخبًا ويسعى لجعل الفقير   كما هو قابل لفكرة الحسنة، وبالتالي أيضا لم يحقق هدف العدالة الاجتماعية.
وتابع: "إن   النزول يوم 25 يناير من أجل استكمال أهداف الثورة، خاصة أنه لا يمكن أن   تكتمل تلك الأهداف في ظل دستور تم فرضه علينا دون توافق وطني ولا يعبر عن   ثوابت الهوية المصرية، كما أن هذا النظام أصبح مشكوك في شرعيته وارتكب من   الجرائم جعل شرعيته تسقط. وأضاف "من حق الشعوب عندما يقوم النظام بجرائم   مثل ما حدث في الاتحادية وانتهاك للدستور والقانون أن يطالب بإسقاط النظام،   وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.
وقال يوسف، إن   الرئيس مرسي حتى الآن يعمل من أجل تمكين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في كافة   مناصب الدولة والسيطرة على البلاد، منذ بدأ دعوته لعودة البرلمان الذي تم   حله، والإعلان الدستوري والمشادات التي تحدث بينه وبين كل من القضاء   والإعلام. وتابع "إن من حق الإخوان أن ينسبوا كافة الأزمات التي يواجهها   المجتمع الآن إلى النظام السابق نظام مبارك لأنهم حتى الآم وفي الـ6 أشهر   لم يتم تحقيق أي إنجاز في قطاعات الدولة المختلفة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*تظاهر أهالى قرية بالمحلة احتجاجا على عدم وجود الصرف الصحى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت سلطة الطيران المدنى وشركة مصر للطيران حالة الطوارئ، استعدادا لأكبر تفتيش أمريكى على أداء قطاعات الطيران المدنى المصرى تقوم به إدارة الطيران الفيدرالى الأمريكى "اف ايه ايه" الأسبوع القادم ولمدة أربعة أيام.*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

*من إتحاد"المشاغبين"و"الكتلة السوداء"إلى"الإخوان": سنريكم لعنة الأشباح فى كل مكان يوم 25 يناير

*​1/20/2013   1:59 PM​​*




*​*
مينا صلاح ـ حسام حمدى



أعلنت   مجموعة البلاك بلوك "الكتلة السوداء" التنسيق و الاتحاد و الانصهار التام   وسط كتيبة المشاغبين تحت راية واحدة من اجل الوطن لتعلن اتحادهم جميعا  تحت  إسم "الأشباح "، قائلة  "سنريكم لعنه الاشباح فى كل مكان".

وأكدت البلاك بلوك أن توحيد جهودهم جاء ضمن مواجهة ظلم و فساد حكومة الإخوان، و من معهم من التيار اليمينى المتطرف.

وأضافت   مجموعة البلاك بلوك فى بيان نشر عبر صفحتهم الرسمية على شبكة التواصل   الاجتماعى فيسبوك، "لقد أمهلناكم فرصة لتحقيق القصاص و العدل و رفع الظلم   عن كاهل المصريين و لكنكم ضربتم بطلباتنا عرض الحائط، وتمسكتم بعقولكم   المريضة المجنونة بالسلطة و تحدثتم عن أننا مُمولون و مغيبون ولدينا أجندات   لحرق البلاد و إحداث الفوضى".

وتساءل   البيان "تريدون الإحتفال بالثورة .. عن أى ثورة تتحدثون؟! .. و أين هى   طلبات الثورة التى حققتموها لتحتفلو؟! أين القصاص لدماء شهدائنا؟؟ أين   العدل و المساواة أين دولة القانون اين و اين و اين".

وتوعدت   الكتلة السوداء الاخوان قائلة "انتم تريدون الاحتفال لن نحرمكم من   الاحتفال و لكن احذرو سيكون الاحتفال على طريقتنا الخاصة"، لافتين انها   ستكون عبارة عن "شعلة من نار يمسكها الذئاب ويختبئون منها الخرفان"، حسبما   ورد فى بيانهم.

وحذر البيان من تجاهل السلطة فى عودة القصاص مهددين بإثارة الفوضي في ربوع البلاد .

وناشد   البيان الجميع "للبدء فى العد التنازلى للاستعداد للخراب والدمار على من   هم لا يعرفون معني الحكم، وأوضح المشاغبون أن الشغب سيبدأ ضدد حكومة  الفساد  وجماعة الإخوان المتأسلمون"، وحذر البيان كل من هم لهم مصالح على  حساب هذا  الوطن ودماء شهداء الثورة قائيلين "فاليكن لهم تناول طعم اللهب  الاكبر  الذي يسكن في قلوبنا طيلة هذه الايام ومنذ فترة سنتين لا يتغير  فيهم اي شئ  غير من حكم ظالم وقتل لمثله"، حسبما ورد فى البيان.

وأوضح المشاغبين "انها ثورتنا لاجل حريتنا ولاجل شهدائنا الكرام فاليبداء الاحتفال يوم عيد الثورة المجيدة

فاليحيا شهدئنا الكرام وواجب الشكر لهم هم من علمونا ما معني الحرية".












*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت 36 حزبا وحركة سياسية عن مشاركتها فى مظاهرات ومسيرات 25 يناير المقبل، للمطالبة بإسقاط المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*تعطل قطار مترو بين محطتى عبد الناصر وعرابى والركاب يسيرون على القضبان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أشعل طلاب الألتراس الشماريخ داخل جامعة القاهرة فى المسيرة التى نظموها، وانطلقت من أمام قاعة الامتحانات وتطوف أنحاء الجامعة ووسط محاولات من قبل أفراد الأمن بالجامعة لمنعهم من إشعال الشماريخ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*خرج منذ قليل الدكتور محمد مصطفى حامد، وزير الصحة من مستشفى إيتاى البارود بصعوبة بالغة، بعد حصار المئات من الأهالى بالبحيرة للمستشفى، بعد افتتاحه مركز الطوارئ الجديد بها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*قال المستشار عمر الشريف مساعد وزير العدل لشؤون التشريع، إنه من المرجح أن تقضى المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية قانون الانتخابات الجديد، بعد أن أرسله لها مجلس الشورى اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أعلن مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الأحد، أن الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس الوزراء، سوف يشارك فى مؤتمر "دافوس" الاقتصادى بسويسرا، خلال الفترة من 23 إلى 26 من يناير الجارى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*نجاة راكب بعد سقوطه على قضبان مترو العتبة.. وتوقف الحركة 15 دقيقة*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2013)

*رسميا : أنسحاب عائلة ساويرس بالكامل بأستثماراتها من الاقتصاد المصرى .. وهذه عنيفة فى الاستثمار والبورصة ..
**حالة  من الترقب حول أجواء الاستثمارات في مصر وحقيقة الوضع الاقتصادي، الذي  يواجه تحديات صعبة، عقب إعلان شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة، عن نقل كامل  أسهمها من البورصة المصرية وبورصة لندن إلى بورصة نيويورك، وتحويل مصر من  مقر رئيسي إلى مقر لإدارة عملياتها في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.*

*واللافت  أن قرار الشركة التي يرأس مجلس إدارتها ناصف ساويرس، تضمن أن المقر الرئيس  للشركة سيكون في  هولندا، كما أنه يأتي عقب إجراءات من جانب واحدة من أكبر  العائلات المصرية الناجحة في الاستثمارات الداخلية والخارجية، في مجالات  مختلفة، ومنها قرار سميح ساويرس ـ استثماراته تتركز في قطاع الفنادق ـ في  نقل جميع أعماله إلى سويسرا، وأن يكون استثماره في مصر من خلال إحدى  الشركات التابعة للشركة الأم في سويسرا.

 وكذلك  اتمام نجيب ساويرس، بيع شركة "أوراسكوم تيليكوم" التي تعمل في مجال  الاتصالات إلى شركة "فيمبلكوم" الروسية، مع احتفاظه ببعض الأصول الضئيلة  بعد تأسيسه شركة أوراسكوم للاتصالات والإعلام، ثم بيع قناة "أون تي في".

وبرر  عدد من الخبراء إجراءات عائلة ساويرس بما لها من استثمارات كبيرة في  الخارج، خاصة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، فيما يرى البعض الآخر أن تحرك  استثمارات العائلة، يُشير إلى حجم التحديات والصعوبات التي تواجه الوضع  الاقتصادي المصري، وعدم الاستقرار الذي تشهده البلاد في كافة المجالات، وأن  مصر لم تعد جاذبة للاستثمارات.

واعتبروا  خطاب الرئيس مرسي، خلال احتفالات 6 أكتوبر 2012 ، خاصة حديثه عن تهرب  ضريبي لشركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء، مثيرا للقلق، مما دفع مسؤوليها إلى البحث عن  الخرج من السوق المصريةـ بعيدا عن غموض استراتيجية وخطط الحكومة المصرية  الحالية للخرج من الوضع الراهن.  
هذا ويشهد*
* سوق  المال حالة من القلق في ظل عدم توافر السيولة، خاصة مع اقتراب الذكرى  الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، فيما يبدي عدد من رجال المال والأعمال تشككا إزاء  توجهات وسياسات الرئيس محمد مرسي المنتمي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حول سير  البلاد في اتجاه "الأخونة" وإخضاع مؤسسات الدولة لسيطرة قيادات الجماعة*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2013)

*عاجل  ..السفيرة الامريكية "ان باترسون": اقسمت امام حائط المبكي علي قيام دولة  اسرائيل الكبري في 2013 و يقبلوا ارجل اليهود ..و حرب مصر و اسرائيل هذا  العام الاخيرة لقيام دولة اسرائيل الكبري

**تصريح خطير للسفيرة باترسون: سيعود اليهود الى مصر فى 2013 و سيتوسل الينا المصريون ان نستعبدهم و ننقذهم من الفقر و المجاعة*
*فى  حوار لها مع احد المواقع الاسرائيلية منذ ايام صرحت السفيرة الامريكية  بالقاهرة ان باترسون ان عودة اليهود من الشتات ومن كافة بلدان العالم الى  ارض الموعد من النيل الى الفرات صار وشيكا و انه سيتم خلال العام 2013 و  اعلنت بفخر انها لعبت دورا محوريا و خطيرا حقق لشعب الله المختار النبؤات  التى قيلت عنه بصورة تعتبر اعجازية كما اعلنت ان المصريين لن يمانعوا فى  عودة اليهود بل سيتوسلون اليهم لكى يعودوا الى مصر و ينتشلونهم من الفقر و  المجاعة بعد اعلان افلاس مصر الموشك و المتوقع خلال نفس العام*
*و  عند سؤالها عن الحرب العسكرية اكدت ان اسرائيل قد تحملت الكثير من  الاستفزازت و الاعتداءات و التهديدات و ان الصبر لن يطول و ان عام 2013 هو  العام الاربعين لذكرى نكسة اكتوبر 1973 و انه فى حال اضطرت اسرائيل الى  المواجهة العسكرية فانها لن تتردد و انها ستكون الحرب الاخيرة هرماجدون  التى ستشارك فيها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية و بريطانيا و الناتو و كافة  الدول المحبة للسلام لاجل اعادة الحقوق الى اصحابها و ان اليهود لن يسمحوا  بتكرار الهولوكوست ضدهم فى المنطقة بما ان العرب و المسلمين طبيعتهم عنيفة و  يميلون الى الهمجية و الارهاب و يغارون من اليهود لانهم اكثر تحضرا و  تقدما و ثراءا منهم و لهذا فان الصراع سيكون لاجل البقاء و سيكون البقاء  للاقوى بالطبع*
*و  عن تجربتها فى مصر اكدت انها سعيدة انها جاءت الى مصر لتكمل ما بداته  شقيقتها الكبرى السفيرة السابقة مارجريت سكوبى و ان الاسماء لا تعنى شيئا  طالما ان الهدف واحد و الاخلاص موجود و كشفت انها قد اقسمت عند حائط المبكى  ان ترد لليهود حقهم و تنتقم لهم على تشتيتهم فى دول العالم و ان الاهل و  الاقارب سيعودون سويا الى مصر و الدول العربية لتكتمل العائلات و يلتقى  الاقارب بعضهم البعض و يلتم الشمل بعد مئات السنوات من المعاناة و اعربت  انها استطاعت بطرقها الخاصة ترويض الرئيس المصرى محمد مرسى و ان كل شىء فى  قصر الاتحادية تحت السيطرة التامة و بسؤالها عما يتردد عن استعمالها  كاميرات التنويم المغناطيسى فى التاثير على الرئيس المصرى و اخرين اعلنت  بكل ثقة: من لديه دليل على ذلك فليقدمه و انه لو كان لدى اى جهة فى مصر اى  دليل على تلك الخرافات لقدموه و لم ينتظروا شهورا لتقديمه و اعلنت باترسون  ان الحرب خدعة و انه فى الحرب كل الطرق مسموحة و انه ان كان العرب و  المصريين قد تناسوا جنودنا الذين قتلوهم و ارسوهم بوحشية و همجية فى حروبنا  معهم فاننا لا ننسى الثأر ابدا و لو بعد حين*
*و  عن مثلها الاعلى اكدت انها امراة صلبة و حديدية مثل مارجريت ثاتشر و  هيلارى كلينتون و جلالة الملكة اليزابيث الثانية و ان النساء فعلن لليهود  ما لم تستطع الحروب العسكرية تحقيقه عبر عشرات السنوات و اكدت انها صارت  تمتلك الوثائق التى تثبت ملكية اليهود للمشاريع المصرية التى اسسوها ثم  طردهم عبد الناصر بكل وحشية من مصر و صادر املاكهم و ان الوثائق اثبتت ان  ما يملكه اليهود فى مصر يجعلهم يعودون اسيادا و يثبت انهم الملاك الاصليين  لمصر و ليس كما زور الفراعنة التاريخ حيث ان اليهود بالفعل هم بناة  الاهرامات مثلما اثبتت تحليلات الحامض النووى ان الملك توت عنخ امون كان  يهوديا و هذا يؤكد ملكية اليهود للاثار الموجودة فى مصر لانهم ماتوا اثناء  تشييدها و لكن المصريون و العرب اعتادوا السرقة مثلما سرقوا قناة السويس  التى اممها عبد الناصر مثلما قامت ثورة يوليو 1952 خصيصا لتاميم و سرقة  املاك اليهود و ان التعويضات التى سيدفعها المصريين ستجعلهم يفلسون و  يعجزون عن دفع اقساط قروض البنك الدولى و ان البنك المركزى صار مفلسا و صار  المصريون لا يملكون فعليا اى شىء فى مصر و سيكون عليهم اثبات العكس فاما  القبول بالعبودية لاسيادهم اليهود شعب الله المختار او الخروج من مصر للبحث  عن وطن بديل ربما فى الصحراء الغربية و ان مجلس الامن بالطبع سيدعم الحق و  حق شعب الله المختار فى ارض الموعد من النيل الى الفرات و مقابل عودة  اللاجئين الفلسطينيين الى غزة و سيناء و الضفة و الاردن و سيكون القرار  اجباريا و فى حال رفض المصريين و العرب فسيتم اعلان الحرب العسكرية عليهم*
*و  عن احوال المصريين بعد الثورة تؤكد باترسون ان المصريين لا يستحمون و لا  يتوقفون عن الصراع بعضهم البعض على عكس طبيعة اليهود الودودون المحبون  لبعضهم و فى ابتسامة ماكرة اعلنت ان هيكل سليمان سيتم العثور عليه و تشيدده  من جديد قبل نهاية هذا العام و قبل ان يفيق العرب من صراعاتهم و ان كل  الخير لليهود طالما ان النساء يحكمن العالم*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2013)

* الخبرنيوز تنشر مسيرات  يوم  25 يناير   وحشد الحركات الثورية


**علنت  عدد من الحركات الثورية والشبابية خريطة التظاهر يوم 25 يناير المقبل في  الذكرى الثانية للثورة، حيث أعلنت عن خروج مسيرات صوب ميدان التحرير تخرج  من خمس مساجد بالقاهرة والجيزة، عقب صلاة الجمعة من أمام مساجد الفتح  برمسيس والفتح بالمعادي والخازندار بشبرا ومصطفى محمود بالمهندسين ومسجد  السيدة زينب، ومسجد الأزهر.*

*وأعلنت  كل من حركات اتحاد شباب الثورة والحركة المصرية من أجل التغيير كفاية وحزب  6 ابريل «تحت التأسيس» وشباب من أجل العدالة والحرية والمصري الحر والجبهة  الحرة للتغيير السلمي وتحالف القوى الثورية وحركة شباب الثورة العربية أن  المطالب الرئيسة التي يرفعها الثوار ذلك اليوم يأتي على رأسها هي إسقاط  النظام و تحقيق القصاص لشهداء الثورة واعادة المحاكمات وتطهير وزارة  الداخلية و إقالة حكومة هشام قنديل إضافة إلى إقالة النائب العام وتعديل  المواد الخلافية داخل الدستور وتوقف الاهمال داخل السلطة التنفيذية الذي  يتسبب في سقوط دماء كل يوم وتنفيذ حد ادني واقصي للأجور ووجود رقابة علي  الاسعار.*

*وعن  المسيرات في المظاهرات خارج القاهرة أكد هيثم الخطيب المتحدث الرسمي باسم  اتحاد شباب الثورة أن المسيرات سوف تتجه صوب دوواوين المحافظات وسيتم  الإعلان عنها قريبا، مشيرا إلى أن الاتحاد قرر عمل غرفة عمليات للمسيرات  التي ستخرج صوب ميدان التحرير لمتابعة فعاليات اليوم لحظة بلحظة.*

*من  جانبه أعلن حزب شباب 6 ابريل عن توزيعه مليون منشوراً في كل محافظات مصر،  وهذا ما أكده طارق الخولي وكيل مؤسسي الحزب في تصريحات للتحرير قائلا  «الحزب قام بنشر ما يقرب من مليون منشور في القاهرة والمحافظات تحت شعار  «مسلمين ونازلين يوم 25 وانزل يوم 25 خد حقك ... النظام لم يسقط بعد ».*

*كما قام أعضاء الحزب برسم جداريات للدعوة ليوم 25 على جدران الميادين والشوراع الرئيسية فى المحافظات.*

*من  جانبه أكد محمد عبد العزيز منسق الشباب بالحركة المصرية من أجل التغيير«  كفاية» علي أن تظاهرات 25 يناير سترفع صور الشهداء الذين كانوا السبب  الرئيسي في رحيل نظام مبارك وستكون بدون شعارات أو اعلام حزبية مثل يناير*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2013)

*حافظ سلامة : راحت فين الفلوس يامرسى .. وعمال تفرض الضرائب وتغلى الاسعار

**سؤال كبير ومهم جدا وجهه الشيخ حافظ سلامة لمحمد مرسى أمس قال فيه*​*شعب مصر المخلص حول إلينا بالعملات الصعبة التى تدعون فلس مصر من أجلها  تحويلات 19 مليار و550 مليون دولار" .*

*بخلاف  إيرادات هيئة قناة السويس حوالى 6 مليار و500 مليون دولار أى أن لدينا  سنوياً فقط من مصدرين حوالى 25 مليار دولار أى حوالى 150 مليار جنيه مصرى  يا مرسى أين ذهبت ؟؟؟!!! *
* "لقد  سبق أن ناشدت المصريين الشرفاء خارج مصر بأن ينقذوا مصر من بنك النقد  الدولى والممارسات التى يجريها المسئولون بمصر كما يدعون لإنقاذ مصر مما  تعانيه من أزمة اقتصاديه كادوا يرهنون بعض المؤسسات الرئيسية الحيوية وخاصة  قناة السويس التى تدر علينا حوالي 6 مليار دولار سنوياً ولقد اثبت كثيرون  من هؤلاء المخلصون لوطنهم استجابة سريعة فقد بلغت قيمة تحويلاتهم فى العام  الماضى 19 مليار و550 مليون دولار أى بزيادة عن معدل تحويلاتهم 4 مليار  و731 مليون دولار كما ثبت انه فى خلال الستة أشهر الماضية قاموا بتحويل  مبلغ 9 مليار و100 مليون دولار أى بزيادة مليار و100 مليون دولار عن نفس  الفترة عام 2011 وفى شهر ديسمبر الماضي حولوا مليار و 40 مليون دولار عن  معدل ما كانوا يحولونه من قبل" .*

*وأكمل  :"وأقول للرئيس مرسى وحكومته بارك الله لأبنائي وإخواني من المصريين  بالخارج الذين اثبتوا ولاءهم لأمهم مصر وإذا كانوا هم بالخارج لم ينسوا مصر  وإذا كان بنك النكد الدولى سيقرضنا فى شهر مايو 2013 مليار و 600 مليون  دولار بشروطه الربوية القاسية وبما يفرض علينا من زيادات فى الضرائب  وارتفاع أسعار المواد البترولية والمواد الغذائية 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2013)

*على  غرار  اصلاح الاسكندرية : البابا يصدر قرار بأغلاق مكتب  " زوجة " مدير  ديوان سابق  .. ومطالبات للبابا بأبعاد عبده لمكانه فى ورش..

** أمر  البابا تواضروس الانى بأغلاق مكتب بالدور الثنى للمقر  البابوى "  والذى  يخص  السيدة "س " زوجة مدير  ديوان سابق  يدعى " م . ع "  والذى حاول  وزوجته " التزلف للبابا الحالى بالوجود فى دير الانبا بيشوى   بعد أختياره  ومكوثوهم هناك لمدة اسبوع كامل , وفوجئوا بالبابا يتخذ قرارا بمنع أى سيدات  أو بنات فى مقراته حتى لو كانوا طباخات أو عاملات وتحت أى سبب أو ذريعة أن  كانت . *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*توقف قطارات قبلى نتيجة اعتصام أهالى أسيوط للمطالبة بإزالة مدرسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*الأب رفيق جريش: ممثلو الأقباط بالحوار الوطنى قرروا تعليق مشاركتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*اندلاع النيران فى قطار "القاهرة ـ سوهاج" قبل دخوله محطة بنى مزار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*وقفة لعشرات الضباط الأكاديميين أمام الداخلية للمطالبة بتعديل رواتبهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*جامعة القاهرة تؤجل امتحانات "رابعة حقوق" لمدة ساعة بعد تعطل المترو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*نشبت مشاجرة عنيفة، منذ قليل، بين عدد من السائقين، بسبب الخلاف على أولوية المرور بميدان الجيزة، وتبادلوا التراشق بالحجارة وزجاجات المياه الغازية وأطلقوا الأعيرة النارية، وتمكن ضباط الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة من فض المشاجرة وضبط المتهمين وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*اندلع حريق، منذ قليل، بأشجار حديقة الحيوان بالجيزة، وانتقلت سيارات الإطفاء إلى المكان، ويواصل رجال الحماية المدنية جهودهم للسيطرة عليه وإخماده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*قيادات الإنقاذ تغادر اجتماع الاستعداد لـ25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*رفع جلسة المتهمين بقتل متظاهرى الإسكندرية بعد مناوشات مع المحامين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*مرسى يغادر القاهرة متجها إلى الرياض للمشاركة فى قمتها الاقتصادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*جنايات الإسكندرية تحيل قضية قتل المتظاهرين إلى محكمة الاستئناف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق قطار القاهرة ـ سوهاج قبل امتداده لباقى العربات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت حركة شباب اليسار بالإسكندرية المشاركة فى مظاهرات 25 يناير بالقائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، تحت شعار "ثورة على الإخوان"، وذلك للمطالبة بإسقاط الدستور الظالم الذى لا يعبر عن مصالح ومطالب الشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*وقفة احتجاجية لـ"المعلمين مفصولين" وأخرى لـ"بائعى الأنابيب" بسيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أكد اللواء محمد كمال مدير أمن الشرقية فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن مديرية الأمن وضعت خطة أمنية متكاملة لتأمين جميع المراكز والأقسام الشرطة الأماكن الحكومية، وجميع مقار الأحزاب دون حزب بعينه يوم 25 يناير القادم، لأن الأمن ملك لجميع المواطنين دون فصيل بعينه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*"فض المنازعات بالسويس": نحدد موقفنا من مظاهرات 25 يناير خلال ساعات

قال الشيخ فكرى الطوميلى رئيس لجنة فض المنازعات وعضو ائتلاف القبائل العربية بالسويس، إنهم لم يصدروا أى بيان بشكل رسمى حول مشاركتهم من عدمه فى مظاهرات 25 يناير موضحا لـ"اليوم السابع" أن هناك انقساما ما بين مؤيد ومعارض للتظاهر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

* وقفة للعاملين بكهرباء الريف بقنا احتجاجا على وقف العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*مشاجرة بالأسلحة النارية بين عائلتين بالمنيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أصدر اليوم الأحد، عدد من القوى الثورية بدمياط ضمت "6 إبريل، والجبهة الثورية، والاشتراكيين الثوريين" بيانا يؤكد على خروجهم للتظاهر واستكمال أهداف الثورة يوم 25 يناير، ويحملون جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تبعية أى أحداث عنف قد يتعرضون لها فى هذا اليوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام يخاطب نيابات شرق القاهرة لوقفها حبس "عكاشة" 6 أشهر

كشف مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى أن النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، أرسل خطاباً للمستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام لنيابيات شرق القاهرة، للاستعلام عن القرار الصادر من نيابة شرق القاهرة بوقف تنفيذ حكم محكمة جنح مستأنف مدينة نصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*جنايات الإسكندرية تتنحى عن قضية قتل المتظاهرين وتحيلها إلى الاستئناف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أعلن الاتحاد العام للحركات المصرية دعمه الكامل للمطالب المشروعة لألتراس الأهلى بالقصاص من القتلة الحقيقيين لشهداء مذبحة بورسعيد، بكل الوسائل السلمية، مؤكدين أنهم لن يقبلوا الأحكام المهزوزة الضعيفة التى ستتسبب فى كارثة حقيقية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*انهيار منزل وإصابة اثنين بسبب انفجار أنبوبة غاز بالدقهلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*عاشور: "الإنقاذ" ستشارك فى 25 يناير تحت شعار "إسقاط حكم الإخوان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*حريق أشجار حديقة الحيوان يمتد لمغلق خشب مخزن طعام الحيوانات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*خريجو التعليم المفتوح يعتصمون بـ"المحامين" لعدم تنفيذ قرار قيدهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*مدير أمن بورسعيد: "الداخلية" وافقت على عدم نقل متهمى "المصرى" إلى أكاديمية الشرطة 

أكد اللواء محسن راضى، مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن بورسعيد، أن اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، وافق على عدم نقل المتهمين فى أحداث النادى المصرى من سجن بورسعيد العمومى إلى أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس بالقاهرة الذين من المنتظر النطق بالحكم عليهم يوم 26 يناير الحالى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية تنحيها عن نظر قضية مقتل المتظاهرين أثناء الثورة، بسبب تحول قاعة المحكمة إلى حالة من الفوضى والهتافات المناوئة للقضاء والداخلية وحكم الإخوان، حيث قررت إحالتها إلى محكمة استئناف الإسكندرية.*


----------



## DODY2010 (20 يناير 2013)

ﺣﺼﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺣﺮﻳﻖ ﻑ ﻋﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻻ‌ﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺠﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻴﺎ
ﺣﺮﻳﻖ ﻑ ﻣﺨﺰﻥ ﻛﺘﺐ ﺑﺎﻣﺒﺎﺑﻪ ﺗﺎﺑﻊ ﻟﻠﺘﺮﺑﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻢ
ﺣﺮﻳﻖ ﻑ ﺣﺪﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﺍﻥ ﺃﺳﻔﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺤﻄﻴﻢ ﺑﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺣﻒ
ﺗﻨﺤﻰ ﻗﺎﺿﻰ ﻣﺤﻜﻤﻪ ﺍﻻ‌ﺳﻜﻨﺪﺭﻳﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻄﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻜﻢ
ﺍﺭﺗﻔﺎﻉ ﺍﺳﻌﺎﺭ ﻛﺮﻭﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺤﻦ ﻭﺍﻻ‌ﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎﺋﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺪ
ﻧﻘﺺ ﺗﺎﻡ ﻑ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻻ‌ﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻨﺰﻳﻦ
يسقط كل  ########الاخوان

ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻫﻮ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻳﻪ ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*حذر طلاب الألتراس بجامعة القاهرة من الفوضى فى حال عدم القصاص لإخوانهم الذين استشهدوا فى أحداث بورسعيد، ورددوا شعار "يا حكومة متلوميناش.. لو حق إخواتنا مجاش"، ورفعوا لافتة "القصاص أو الفوضى".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أصيب شخص فى مشاجرة بين الباعة الجائلين والمعتصمين بميدان التحرير عصر اليوم ، بعد أن طرد أفراد اللجان الشعبية عددا من الباعة من الميدان، إثر اشتباك بائع مع معتصم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*نظم العشرات من المعتصمين المفصولين من جامعة طنطا، وقفة احتجاجية ظهر اليوم أمام مبنى الإدارة العامة لجامعة طنطا، مرددين هتافات للمطالبة برحيل رئيس الجامعة والعودة للعمل مرة أخرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*متظاهرو الإسكندرية يشعلون النيران فى سيارة شرطة أمام "الجنايات"

يشهد محيط محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية حالياً، عمليات كر وفر من قبل المتظاهرين من أهالى الشهداء والنشطاء السياسيين، وقوات الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*التحقيقات: قطار البدرشين يسع 1056 راكبا والعدد تخطى 2800 مجند*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر، مشاركتها فى مظاهرات 25 يناير تحت شعار "ثورة ومن أول السطر" مستنكرة مشاركة جماعة الإخوان للاحتفال على جثث الشهداء  ، وأكمل عليهم العسكر، وزاد عددهم بفعل مليشيات الإخوان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يحبط محاولة اقتحام مدرسة إعدادية بأسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*حريق محدود فى مبنى كلية هندسة بالقرب من حديقة الحيوانات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أكد خالد داود المتحدث الإعلامى لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى قررت المشاركة فى 25 يناير المقبل تحت شعار "عيس حرية كرامة إنسانية" للمطالبة بإسقاط الدستور المشوه واسترداد الثورة، مشيرا إلى أن مطلب الجبهة الأساسى سيكون إسقاط حكم الأخوان لأنهم يحكمون الوطن بمبدأ فصيل واحد يعمل على إنتاج نظام سلطوى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*اعترض المواطن " عبد المجيد .ن .م "، طريق الدكتور باسم عودة وزير التموين، والمهندس سعد الحسينى محافظ كفر الشيخ أثناء خروجهما من مطحن الشريف بمدينة بلطيم، قائلا " إن أحد المسئولين تعدى عليه بمجلس مدينة بلطيم وعلى والده، وأنه يريد حقه".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*واصل، اليوم المئات من أهالى قرية نزلة عبد اللاه التابعة للوحدة المحلية لقرية الحوطا بديروط، قطعهم طريق أسيوط القاهرة الزراعى وقضبان السكك الحديدية وقاموا بإشعال النيران على السكة الحديد وإغلاق المزلقان أمام القرية احتجاجاً على عدم توافر اسطوانات البوتاجاز.*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2013)

*هو فيه ايه؟

مش كفاية دا فى حريق بمعدل كل ساعة 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو فيه ايه؟
> 
> مش كفاية دا فى حريق بمعدل كل ساعة
> *



*انا حقيقى بكلم نفسى 
مش عارفه ايه اللى بيحصل فى البلد
دى حاجه مش طبيعيه ابداااااااااا كمية كوارث محصلتش فى التاريخ .!!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو فيه ايه؟
> 
> مش كفاية دا فى حريق بمعدل كل ساعة
> *




حريق هائل فى مخزن كتب بإمبابة يسفر عن تفحم 14 ألف كتاب


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

تعرض أحد قطارات الخط الأول بمترو الأنفاق إلى اعتداء من عدد من عمال إحدى الشركات بسبب تأخر صرف رواتبهم، وقطع العمال خط المترو بين محطتي دار السلام والزهراء


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

اسكندرية الان وحرب شوارع بين اهالي الشهداء والامن


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

حبيب العادلي يسدد مليون و80 ألف جنيه للتصالح في هدايا الأهرام


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

المهندس عاصم عبد الماجدالمتحدث باسم الجماعة الاسلامية: من يظن أنه سيقوم بثورة على الشرعية و الرئيس , سيضطرنا إلى القيام بثورة إسلامية
*
مش فاهم ..... ثورة منقبة يعنى ..؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

تونس الان: حرق مركز الحرس الجمهوري


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

مرسى يغور متجها إلى الرياض للمشاركة فى قمتها الاقتصادية


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

ممثلو الأقباط بالحوار الوطنى قرروا تعليق مشاركتهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

حريق حديقة الحيوان يزداد قوة ويمتد للأشجار.. وقوات الحماية تحاول السيطرة عليه بـ 8 سيارات إطفاء


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

امتداد الاشتباكات من محيط جنايات الإسكندرية إلى ميدان سعد زغلول


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

القوات المسلحة المصرية ترفض اقامة اي مشروعات قطرية على قناة السويس


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

إستمرار الإشتباكات في الاسكندرية والأمن يداهم المقاهي المتواجده علي طريق كورنيش البحر بمنطقة المنشية للبحث عن المتظاهرين بعد احتراق سيارة شرطة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو فيه ايه؟*
> 
> *مش كفاية دا فى حريق بمعدل كل ساعة *





صوت صارخ قال:


> حريق هائل فى مخزن كتب بإمبابة يسفر عن تفحم 14 ألف كتاب





صوت صارخ قال:


> حريق حديقة الحيوان يزداد قوة ويمتد للأشجار.. وقوات الحماية تحاول السيطرة عليه بـ 8 سيارات إطفاء


*لأ بقى ...*
*دة حضرتك مستقصده إكمن الراجل متغرب يعنى هتعمل فيه كدة ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

الأوراق المطلوبة لاستخراج بطاقة الخبز
1- صورة بطاقة الرقم القومي للزوج.
2- صورة بطاقة الرقم القومي للزوجة.
3- صور شهادات الميلاد الإليكترونية للأولاد


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

قال مصدر حكومي، طلب عدم نشر اسمه، لـ"الشروق"، إن الوديعة القطرية التي أعلن عنها رئيس الوزراء وزير خارجية قطر حمد بن جاسم الثاني، مؤخرا، لم تصل إلى البنك المركزي المصري حتى الآن، مشيرا إلى أن الحكومة القطرية اتفقت مع نظيرتها المصرية على إيداعها في البنك القطري الوطني باسم البنك المركزي المصري، على أن يحظر التصرف فيها لحين شراء قطر لأذون وسندات خزانة مصرية.

كما رهنت الحكومة القطرية الوديعة، بشرائها للصكوك الإسلامية التي تعتزم مصر إصدارها خلال الفترة المقبلة، "وهذا ما دفع الحكومة المصرية إلى التسريع في إقرار قانون الصكوك، لمنح قطر صكوك كجزء من الوديعة التي تم الإعلان عنها مؤخرا"، بحسب ما أضاف المسؤول


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

عودة شلل الأطفال ...... العثور على فيرس المرض فى الصرف الصحى بالقاهرة والقليوبية


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

مصادر: كبار العلماء تدعو لاختيار المفتى الجديد الأسبوع المقبل


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

الاشتباكات تتجدد بين الأمن ومتظاهرى الإسكندرية وتمتد للقائد إبراهيم


----------



## بايبل333 (20 يناير 2013)

> *أعلن  مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الأحد، أن الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس الوزراء، سوف  يشارك فى مؤتمر "دافوس" الاقتصادى بسويسرا، خلال الفترة من 23 إلى 26 من يناير الجارى.*


هو المفروض فى مصر ساعة لم يتم تعيين رئيس الوزراء يتم تعيين شخص للبحث علية


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

للمره الثانيه الازهر يرفض مشروع الصكوك


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

الداخلية ترفض ترحيل متهمي مجزرة بورسعيد للقاهرة.. ومكى يوافق على إعلانهم بالحكم غيابيًا


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

قبطى يتبرع بـ 50 ألف جنية لإنشاء قناة للأزهر


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

انفجار في محل طفايات حريق يتسبب في انهيار عقار وتصدع 4 اخري بالدقهلية


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

المصرى اليوم: القبض على فلسطينيين بتهمة التخطيط لارتكاب عمليات إرهابية


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ بقى ...*
> *دة حضرتك مستقصده إكمن الراجل متغرب يعنى هتعمل فيه كدة ؟*​



اندلاع النيران فى قطار "القاهرة ـ سوهاج" قبل دخوله محطة بنى مزار


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

ساويرس يرفض منصب محافظ القاهرة فى عهد مرسى .


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

دعوة لأغلاق الموبيلات يوم الثلاثاء 22/1 احتجاجا على رفع اسعار الكروت 15%


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

قطع الكهرباء عن محطة الرمل بالأسكندرية والمنشية بالكامل


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*القبض على 70 متظاهرا على خلفية اشتباكات الإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*أهالى باسوس يعاودون قطع الطريق الدائرى اعتراضاً على الانفلات الأمنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*مشاجرة بالمولوتوف والأسلحة البيضاء بين عائلتين بالإسماعلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*مصورو الصحف يتهمون حرس حديقة الحيوان بالتعدى عليهم ومنعهم من العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*بدأ شباب ائتلاف 25 يناير بالأقصر اعتصامهم مساء اليوم وقاموا بنصب الخيام داخل ساحة أبو الحجاج أمام معبد الأقصر بالتزامن مع اعتصام ميدان التحرير مطالبين بإقالة حكومة هشام قنديل وإعادة كتابة الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*المحامى العام لنيابات شمال الشرقية يجتمع بمديرى النيابات لفض الإضراب*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

رفض الفريق مهاب مميش رئيس هيئة قناة السويس، اقامـــة اى مشــروعات  قطرية  فى قناة السويس والتى عرضت الحكومة القطرية إقامتها على جانبي  المجرى  الملاحي لقناة السويس وشرق التفريعة، حيث بلغ وزير الدفاع بذلك،  قائلا:  نرفــض ذلك جملة وتفصيلا، والموسسة العسكرية ردت على الرئاسة بخطاب  هام أكد  على أن قناة السويس منشاة سيادية مصري والقوات المسلحة ترفض  تماما اى شى  بخصوص هذا الكلام الذى يتحدث عنه البعض اذا كان صحيح.

  	ووفقا لصفحة "الأقباط اليوم"، فأن هذا الامر أشعل الخلافات بين القوات   المسلحــة ومؤسسة الرئاسة، وأن وزارة الدفاع رفضت رفض قاطع اقامة اى   مشروعات لاى دولة سواء قطرية او غيرها بقناة السويــس وان القوات المسلحة   توكد رفضها الشديد لذلك الامــــر .

  	وبعث الفريق مهاب مميش بخطاب الى رئاسة الجمهورية، أكد فيه ان قناة  السويس  مصرية كاملـة ولا يمكن ان يقام عليها اى مشروعات تخص الدولة لان  ذلك يضر  بالامن القومى االمصرى ويضر بالسيادة المصرية ويضر بمنشات سيادية  ولاهمية  قناة السويس.

  	وذكرت مصادر عسكرية، أن الجيش فى وضع حرج الأن بسبب هذا الامر، وهناك من   يحاول تشويه صورة الجيش امام الشعب ولكن القوات المسلحة ترفض هذا الامر   بتاتـا وترفض اقامة اى مشروعات على قناة السويس لانه يهدد الامن القومى،   متوقعين اقامة لقاء بين الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسى ورئيس قناة السويس والرئيس   محمد مرسى بعد عودته من السعودية لمناقشة هذا الأمر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*وقفة أمام منزل عائلة مرسى بالشرقية تنديداً بحوادث القطارات*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

أضرم المحتجون بالإسكندرية النيران في سيارة شرطة ثالثة، وذلك عقب إضرام النيران في سيارة نجدة أخرى تابعة للأمن المركزي. 
 وتستمر الاشتباكات حتى الآن ومعارك الكر والفر بين المحتجين وقوات  الأمن،  على خلفية تنحي المحكمة عن نظر قضية الضباط قتلة المتظاهرين، ما  أغضب  الأهالي. 

 أخبار متعلقة 


  متظاهرون في المنشية يشعلون النيران بسيارة شرطة 


  إحالة الدعوى في مقتل متظاهري الإسكندرية للاستئناف لاعتذار المحكمة  


  استمرار حرب الشوارع بالإسكندرية.. ووصول الاشتباكات إلى محيط "القائد إبراهيم" 


 المحتجون يضرمون النيران في سيارة شرطة ثانية بالإسكندرية 

  إصابة مصور "الوطن" بالأسكندرية أثناء تغطية الاشتباكات


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

هاجمت قوات من الشرطة منازل نشطاء بالاسكندرية من حركة " الاشتراكيون   الثوريون " مساء اليوم، إلا أنها فشلت فى القبض عليهم لعدم تواجدهم بها.​ 	وقال نشطاء إن القوات داهمت منازل " مصطفي صقر وعادل محمود ومحمد مراد ورضوى عادل ".


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

*اقتحمت مجموعة من المجهولين منذ قليل مبنى محكمة المنشية بالإسكندرية، عقب انسحاب قوات الشرطة بالكامل من أمام المبنى، وأشعلوا النيران بملفات القضايا، وأكد شهود عيان لـ"اليوم السابع" أن المقتحمين كانوا يحملون أسلحة، ويطلقون الرصاص الحى فى الهواء*​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)

الفجر تكشف حقيقة دهس المتظاهرين بالمدرعات فى الإسكندرية

1/20/2013   11:03 PM​





​
  	 نقلت بعض المواقع الإلكترونية والصحف عن  وكالة رويترز أن مدرعة شرطة قد  دهست المتظاهرين فى الإسكندرية على خلفية  الأحداث الجارية حالياً بين  المتظاهرين والداخلية.
  	 الحقيقة ان وكالة رويترز قد وصلت لها بعض  لقطات فيديو نشرتها عبر موقع  اليوتيوب لاستهداف الشرطة للمُحتجين وذلك من  مجموعة من مدرعات التابعة  للشرطة وذلك من أجل تفريق المظاهرات.
  	  وقالت وكالة رويترز نصاً : "المدرعة  كادت تدهس مُحتجا فيما يعيد  للأذهان مطاردة الشرطة للمتظاهرين خلال  الانتفاضة"، وذلك ينفى أن تكون  المدرعة قد دهست بالفعل ولكنها كانت تحاول  تفريق المتظاهرين.
  	 وبالفعل لقطات الفيديو لم تنقل أى دهس  للمتظاهرين، وكان قد وقعت  اشتباكات عديدة بين المتظاهرين والشرطة وتزايدت  الاصابات من الجانبين.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

بديع: منصب المرشد أعلى من مستويات الرئيس فى المسئولية


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*توقفت  مسيرة ألتراس أهلاوى المنطلقة من ميدان السيدة زينب، بشارع محمد محمود بالقرب من وزارة الداخلية، مرددين أغانى مجموعات اﻷلتراس المعادية لوزارة الداخلية وضباطها، ومنها اﻷغنية الشهيرة "يا غراب ومعشش جوا بيتنا".

 كما ردد المتظاهرون الهتافات المعادية لحبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية اﻷسبق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*قال د. كمال الهلباوى، القيادى السابق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن هناك انقسام حاد فى المجتمع تعد الجماعة سببه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*قررت جامعة عين شمس رفع حالة الطوارئ، استعداداً ليوم 25 يناير القادم وإلغاء الإجازات لأفراد الأمن المدنى وتكثيف وجودهم على البوابات الرئيسية تحسباً لحدوث أى اشتباكات كما حدث فى الأحداث السابقة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*أعلن الحزب الاشتراكى المصرى عن مشاركته فى مظاهرات 25 يناير القادم، بمسيرة للقوى الاشتراكية تنطلق من السيدة زينب إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: أخشى 26 يناير أكثر من25.. ولن ننقل متهمى بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*إخماد حريق اندلع بالدور الأول بالمحكمة البحرية بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*هبوط اضطرارى لطائرتين بمطار القاهرة لسوء الأحوال الجوية "ببرج العرب" الأولى لطائرة مصر للطيران القادمة من جدة،*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)

سلفيون يعتدون على فتيات من 6 أبريل بالاسكندرية


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)

مصرع 17 وإصابة 13 إثر انقلاب أوتوبيس في حادث تصادم بطريق أسيوط القاهرة الشرقي


اصطباحة نحس على الصبح


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*"التموين": حملات على موزعى بطاقات شحن المحمول لضمان عدم رفع بالأسعار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*وجه سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، دعوة إلى جموع المحامين للخروج فى مسيرة تنطلق من أمام النقابة العامة للمحامين يوم الجمعة المقبل، للمشاركة فى مظاهرات إحياء ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*بالصور..تحذيرات من «كارثة» بالسويس.. قضبان مزلقان المثلث غير مثبتة بالأرض
*​*2013-01-21 11:28:50*​*






سيد نون حذر  مواطنون وسياسيون بالسويس، من حدوث كارثة بمنطقة مزلقان المثلث بالسويس،  بسبب انكسار مسامير القضبان، وخروج عدد كبير منها من مكانة، مما يهدد في أي  لحظة أثناء مرور القطارات بحدوث تهديد مباشر. وأكد محمد عبد الناصر، أمين  حزب حراس الثورة بالسويس، قائلاً: "قام اليوم المواطنون والعاملون بالمنطقة  الصناعية بالاستغاثة بعد اكتشافهم، حدوث كسور في مسامير القضبان، مؤكدين  أنهم قاموا بالاتصال بمسئولي هيئة السكة الحديد بالسويس، ولكن لم يتحرك أحد  حد الآن". وطالب عبد الناصر بضرورة قيام المسئولين في السويس، بتحمل  مسئولياتهم والتحرك فورا من أجل إصلاح هذا المزلقان الذي يقع بالقرب من  مناطق سكنية، وأيضا مناطق حيوية، ويستمر تواجد المواطنين في محيطها  باستمرار طوال اليوم. وكان اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن السويس، قد قام  بتسليم التقرير الخاص بالمزلقانات، والذي يبلغ عددها 35 مزلقانا، والذي  يهدف لتطوير مزلقانات السكك الحديدية بالمحافظة، وكيفية القيام بعمليات  التأمين وحماية المزلقانات. وكشف مسئول بمحافظة السويس، عن قيام المحافظ  سمير عجلان، بأرسال خطابات إلى هيئة السكك الحديدية، وقام بالاتصال بوزير  النقل مطالبا بضرورة القيام بتطوير مزلقانات محافظة السويس، لحماية  المواطنين من التعرض لتهديدات المزلقانات. وأشار المسئول بالمحافظة إلى أن  سمير عجلان محافظ السويس، قام باتخاذ جميع الإجراءات لتأمين مزلقانات السكك  الحديدية بالسويس، وخاصة بمنطقة المثلث، وتم الدفع بحراسات لتأمين  المزلقانات بالتنسيق مع مديرية أمن السويس، كما تم وضع لوحات إرشادية واضحة  للتنبيه، لحين قيام هيئة السكة الحديد باستكمال الإصلاحات بمزلقانات السكك  الحديدية بالسويس.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يناير 2013)

*إنقاذ الثورة: مرسى فقد الشرعية ويجب محاكمته*


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

*كشفت  مصادر مطلعة لـ«الوطن» عن تفاصيل خطة تعتمدها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  للسيطرة على وزارة الداخلية و«أخونتها» بالتنسيق مع تيارات إسلامية أخرى،  فى غضون 5 سنوات، اعتماداً على قدرتهم على حشد الأغلبية فى المجالس  النيابية، خاصة مجلس الشورى الحالى، لتمرير عدد من القوانين التى لن يكون  بوسع «الداخلية» سوى الامتثال لها وتنفيذها. وقالت المصادر إن محاور «أخونة  الداخلية» تعتمد على نسف الهيكل الحالى للوزارة بالكامل، من خلال إلغاء  كلية الشرطة، وقطاعات الأمن المركزى والأحوال المدنية، والحماية المدنية،  وتعيين وزير داخلية مدنى، تحت رئاسة «رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس مجلس الشورى».  وتقضى الخطة، وشيكة التنفيذ، حسب المصادر، فى مرحلتها الأولى، بتشكيل هيئة  عليا تحت اسم «الهيئة العليا لتطوير الأداء الأمنى» قريباً، سيتولى رئيس  الجمهورية رئاستها، ويكون رئيس مجلس الشورى نائباً له ووزير العدل نائباً  ثانياً، فضلاً عن عضوية وزير الداخلية و2 من قيادات الوزارة الحاليين و2 من  القيادات السابقين، كما تضم فى عضويتها قيادات بالأحزاب الإسلامية من  أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى وأساتذة بكليات الحقوق. المرحلة الثانية، وفق  المصادر، تتمثل فى إلغاء أكاديمية الشرطة نهائياً وإنشاء كليات إقليمية فى  المحافظات، بواقع 20 كلية على الأقل مع إلغاء المناهج الحالية وطرق  واشتراطات القبول، ومن المقرر أيضاً إلغاء فترة الدراسة المقررة بـ4 سنوات  دراسية و3 ميلادية إلى فترة واحدة، يحددها القانون لاحقاً، ولن تتجاوز 9  أشهر على الأكثر، مع حذف المواد القانونية من المناهج والاكتفاء بعلوم  الشرطة على ألا تقبل كليات الشرطة خريجى الثانوية العامة، وقصر المقبولين  على خريجى كليات الحقوق، بعد الخضوع لكشف طبى وتقديم صحيفة جنائية خالية من  الأحكام وهو ما يعنى إلغاء كشف الهيئة، مع إلغاء نظام «فترة التدريب  الأساسية» المقدرة بـ45 يوماً وإلغاء نظام الإقامة الدائمة إلى نظامى  «المبيت» أى قضاء الطلاب فترة النهار فقط فى الكلية والعودة لمنازلهم ليلاً  أو «الإقامة فى المدن الجامعية». المرحلة الثالثة، فى الخطة التى كشفتها  المصادر، تقضى بإلغاء نظام التراتب الوظيفى الحالى، وفصل العمل بين الجنائى  والسياسى والنظامى، وهو ما يعنى تعديل الهيكل الإدارى للوزارة بشكل جذرى.  وأوضحت المصادر أن تلك الخطة بدأ تنفيذها بالفعل بعد إقرار قوانين ترقية  الأفراد والأمناء الحاصلين على ليسانس الحقوق لكادر الضباط، وهو ما سيؤدى  لدخول فئات فى عصب الوزارة من غير المؤهلين لذلك.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*حريق بقاطرة بحرية بجوار ميناء الأتكة بالسويس أثناء عمليات الصيانة بها،..و4 سيارات إطفاء للسيطرة عليها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)

*حريق بقاطرة بحرية بالسويس ..والدفاع المدنى يحاول السيطرة

*
*



*​
*إندلع حريق اليوم الإثنين بقاطرة بحرية بجوار ميناء الأتكة بمحافظة السويس أثناء عمليات الصيانة .*

*وعلى الفور تلقت غرفة العمليات للدفاع المدنى إخطاراً من مسئولى الميناء بارتفاع السنة اللهب من القاطرة بشكل كبير ، دون وقوع إصابات.*
*سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً..*
*



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*أصاب مجهولون أمين شرطة بطلق نارى فى القدم، أثناء وقوفه بكمين بمركز أبو تيج فى أسيوط.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*سيطر رجال الحماية المدنية على حريق محدود شب بمخزن كتب بكلية الآداب بجامعة القاهرة صباح اليوم، وجارى إجراء التحريات للتوصل لاسباب اندلاعه.*


----------



## بايبل333 (21 يناير 2013)

*متخفوش يا جماعة مرسى بيحرق مصر على نار هادئة كل الحكاية بس *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية بين قوات الأمن وصحفيى الجرائد الحزبية المعتصمين أمام مجلس الشورى، ظهر اليوم، الاثنين، بعد منع عدد منهم الدخول إلى مقر اعتصامهم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*مصرع عامل وإصابة 5 آخرين اثر انفجار ديناميت في محجر بالمنيا*


*





مصرع عامل وإصابة 5 آخرين اثر انفجار ديناميت في محجر بالمنيا* 


*     قي عامل بمحاجر المنيا مصرعه وأصيب 5 آخرون اثر انفجار ألغام وديناميت أثناء قيامهم بأعدادها وتجهيزها للتفجير.*

*
    تلقي العميد بدر عمر مأمور مركز شرطة سمالوط بلاغا من المستشفي العام  بوصول كلا من حاتم مصطفي ابو السباع وشهرته محمد مصطفي رياض 17 سنه عامل  مصاب بحروق باليد اليمني , محمد ماهر محمد شحاتة 32 سنه عامل مصاب ببتر  باليد اليمني وكسر بالذراع الأيسر وحروق بالوجه وجروح قطعيه متعددة بالقدم  اليسرى وتقرر تحويله للمستشفي الجامعي , وجيه رجب صغير 32 سنه عامل مصاب  ببتر بأصبع الابهام باليد اليمني وكسر بالذراع الأيمن , مصطفي ابراهيم سيد  17 سنه عامل مصاب بحروق بالقدم اليمني , محمود سيد محمود 22 سنه عامل مصاب  بغيبوبة تامة ونزيف داخلي بالبطن , ووصول نادر شوقي حسين علي 36 سنه عامل  ألي مستشفي الراعي الصالح جثه هامدة "مقيمون جميعا بسمالوط البلد"*

*     وبالانتقال وسؤال كلا من جمال رجب صغير 27 سنه عامل ومقيم بابعادية  الشريعي " شقيق المصاب الثالث" , رفعت شوقي حسين 45 سنه عامل ومقيم بقرية  العوايسه " شقيق المتوفي" قررا حدوث اصابة العمال ووفاة الأخير أثناء عملهم  بمحجر ملك علي عبد الحميد الكيال علي اثر انفجار الألغام والديناميت أثناء  قيامهم بإعدادها وتجهيزها للعمل بالمحجر.*



*     حرر محضر برقم 587 لسنة 2013 أداري مركز شرطة سمالوط وكلفت أدارة البحث  الجنائي بالتحري حول ظروف وملابسات الواقعة وأخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق.*




*

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*عاجل: نيابة الاسكندرية تقرر حبس 20 بتهمة التعدى على رجال الشرطة والتحريض على الانقلاب على الشريعة الدستورية*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*مد أجل طلب رد قاضى أبو إسلام فى تهمة حرق الإنجيل لـ 26 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*جنايات القاهرة ترفض طعن أنس الفقى وتقرر حبسه فى قضية كسب غير مشروع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*تجددت منذ قليل المظاهرات أمام مجمع محاكم الإسكندرية، بعد قيام مجهولين بمحاولة دخول المحكمة بالقوة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*نيابة الإسكندرية: حبس 9 من المتهمين باقتحام المحكمة وضبط 10 آخرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*الخارجية تنفى ترشيح عصام العريان سفيرا لمصر لدى تركيا

نفى السفير أحمد فؤاد البديوى مساعد وزير الخارجية ومدير إدارة السلك الدبلوماسى والقنصلى، تلقى الوزارة ترشيحا من رئاسة الجمهورية أو تعليمات تفيد بترشيح الدكتور عصام العريان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*تعدى عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية، على وكيل النائب العام بالإسكندرية، أحمد درويش، بالضرب، وتم نقله بسيارة إسعاف إلى المستشفى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*أهالى الدويقة والنهضة ينصبون خيامهم أمام محافظة القاهرة

قرر ما يقرب من 20 أسرة من أهالى الدويقة والنهضة الاعتصام والمبيت أمام ديوان محافظة القاهرة، للمطالبة بسرعة تسليمهم الوحدات السكنية الخاصة بهم.*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)

انقلاب أتوبيس يقل 40 طالبا بمدرسة كوم دميس الثانوية في ترعة النور


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*حبس 7 أشخاص من المتهمين فى أحداث قسم شبرا الخيمة 4 أيام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*جابر نصار: هناك مخاوف جدية من سيطرة المتشددين على الأزهر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية: ننتظر رد هيئة محكمة أحداث بورسعيد حول نقل المتهمين من محبسهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*الضباط الملتحون يفضون اعتصامهم أمام "الداخلية" بعد وعود ببحث مطالبهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*أطلق عدد من شباب مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، حملة لمقاطعة شركات المحمول لمدة 30 يومًا، تحت مسمى "علمهم الأدب"، وذلك اعتراضًا على قرار غلاء أسعار كروت الشحن، مطالبين الجميع بمقاطعة شركات المحمول للتراجع عن هذا القرار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*العاملون بالمقاولون العرب بشبرا يضربون عن العمل للمطالبة بزيادة الرواتب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*أنقذت العناية الإلهية اليوم الاثنين، منطقة ميدان البندر من كارثة نتيجة نشوب حريق بتوك توك أثناء قيامه بالتموين ببنزين 80 داخل المحطة بعد أن شب ماس كهربى بالتوك توك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*النيابة: حريق حديقة الحيوان شب فى أخشاب قديمة موجوده منذ 10 سنوات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*أمر المستشار وائل الشيمى، قاضى التحقيقات، بتأجيل التحقيقات مع المتهمين فى واقعة الاعتداء على المستشار "الزند" بعد تغيب الدفاع الحاضر عن الزند وشهود الإثبات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*قرر الأطباء المشرفون على حالة محمد سرحان ضابط الشرطة بقسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة، بتر أصبعين من يده، وجاء ذلك بعد سقوط الحاجز الحديدى على يده، أثناء تدافع الأهالى احتجاجا على مقتل شاب على يد ضابط شرطة.

 عززت قوات الأمن تواجدها فى محيط القسم، بتطويق عدد من المدرعات لمبناه، منعاً محاولات الاقتحام المتكررة، وأطلق أفراد الأمن عدة أعيرة نارية فى الهواء، فى محاولة لفض التجمهر أمام القسم، كما تم إطلاق العديد من قنابل الغاز، واستمرت حالة الكر والفر بين الجانبين.*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)

عاجل..اشتعال النيران في عربة قطار بمحطة طنطا










الغربية - شريف عبد الغني 
أنقذت العناية الإلهية، ركاب القطار القادم من بورسعيد والمتجه إلى الإسكندرية، بعد اشتعال النيران بعربة التكييف الخاصة بالقطار، داخل محطة سكك حديد طنطا.
حيث تلقى اللواء حاتم عثمان -مدير أمن الغربية- إخطارًا من العميد خالد العرنوسي -مدير المباحث الجنائية- بنشوب حريق بعربة قطار رقم 750 القادم من بورسعيد إلى الإسكندرية، على رصيف محطة طنطا، فانتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية، وتم السيطرة على الحريق قبل أن يمتد لباقي العربات.
حيث أكدت التحريات المبدئية، نشوب حريق بعربة التكييف ا بالقطار ويرجح، أن يكون بسبب ماس كهربائي، فتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة العامة التي تولت التحقيقات.​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)

عاجل .. حريق كبير بمجمع محاكم الجيزة​








أشرف لاشين 
نشب منذ دقائق حريق في مجمع محاكم الجيزة "محكمة الجيزة الابتدائية " بالدور الارضي ولم ترد أي تقارير عن وقوع إصابات أو خسائر حتى كتابة هذه السطور.. وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقا.


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)

بلاغ للنائب العام يكشف وجود ميليشيات لحماس بالمنصورة


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

رجال الحماية يواصلون جهودهم للسيطرة على حريق بمحكمة الجيزة

اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*رصد تقرير صادر عن مؤتمر عمال مصر الديمقراطى، عدد الشركات والمصانع التى أغلقت فى أعقاب ثورة 25 يناير، حيث إن المؤشرات الحقيقية والأولية تشير إلى تجاوزها 4500 مصنع فى 74 منطقة صناعية منتشرة فى جميع المحافظات المصرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*انتهاء التحقيقات فى قضية "خلية مدينة نصر" وإعلان النتائج خلال أيام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*وزير النقل يشكل لجنة للتحقيق فى أسباب اختفاء 11 مليون دولار*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)

اندلاع حريق كبير في عمارة مطعم آخر ساعة بطلعت حرب وهلع بين المواطنين


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو يعلن مشاركته فى مظاهرات 25 يناير*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يناير 2013)

*هى الحرايق لسه شغالة عندكم
*


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

الله يرحمك يا مصر  

كنتى غاليه عندى اوى 

ربنا ياخد اللى كان السبب فى دمار مصر الغاليه
​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

كتب: إسراء الشرباصى وصفت المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية   ،واقعة هدم مبنى جمعية العجايبي القبطية الأرثوذكسية تحت الإنشاء ،بمحافظة   الفيوم، الثلاثاء الماضى ، بجرس إنذار للمسئولين بالدولة للتحرك العاجل   لوضع حد لمسلسل الاعتداءات على مواطنين أقباط وممتلكاتهم"حد وصفها".     واعربت المبادرة المصرية  في بيان صادر عنها اليوم الاثنين عن انزعاجها من   تعامل مؤسسات الدولة مع قيام مجموعة من الأهالي بهدم المبنى القبطى بحجة   خشية المعتدين من تحولها لكنيسة. 
ومن جانبه قال إسحق إبراهيم، مسئول ملف حرية الدين والمعتقد   في المبادرة المصرية: "كعادتها، تقاعست الشرطة عن حماية الأرواح   والممتلكات، وحضرت إلى موقع الاعتداءات بعد الانتهاء من هدم المبنى   بالكامل، كما أنها لم تلق القبض على المتهمين الذين كان يفترض بعمدة القرية   -المُعين من وزارة الداخلية- التعرف عليهم، وهو الذي وقعت الاعتداءات في   حضوره."


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

إصابة 20 مجند بعد إنقلاب سيارة عسكرية علي طريق بورسعيد الإسماعلية وما زالت عربات الإسعاف تنقل الجنود لمستشفي بورسعيد العام لوجود حالات حرجة بينهم . و تردد ان عدد المصابين يتأرجح من 11 الي عشرون مصابا قالت مصادر أمنية أنهم كانوا في طريقهم الي الإسماعيلية .


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

الصحة: وفاة 12 مواطناً وإصابة 13 في حادث تصادم بأسيوط


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هى الحرايق لسه شغالة عندكم
> *



عاجل..اشتعال النيران في عربة قطار بمحطة طنطا


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

العاهل السعودى يغيب عن افتتاح القمة الاقتصادية بالرياض بسبب حالته الصحية

بركاتك يا مرسى


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الحادث الذى وقع اليوم على طريق بحر البقر جنوب محافظة بورسعيد أسفر عن إصابة 3 مجندين، لافتا إلى أن ما أشيع عن إصابة 11 من أبناء القوات المسلحة غير صحيح.*


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

هاجم  أحمد دومة  الناشط السياسي تصريح الدكتور هشام قنديل، قائلا إن رئيس  الوزراء "يعتقد أن  القوة هي الحل الأمثل للتعامل مع المظاهرات"، مشيرا إلى  أنه كان يجب أن  يتعلم النظام الحالي الدرس جيدا من ثورة 25 يناير التي  حاول النظام السابق  القضاء عليها بالقوة وانتهت برحيله عن الحكم.
وأضاف فى تصريح   لـ"الوطن"، أنه يتمنى أن لا تحدث مصدامات بين الشعب والشرطة مرة أخرى،   وحمّل الدولة نتيجة أي صدامات قد تقع بعد التصريح الذي أدلي به رئيس   الوزراء.
وفى رأي دومة أن غياب القصاص هو الذي يدخل البلاد في نفق مظلم، "يجب محاسبة القتلة والأخذ بحقوق الشهداء لكي ننعم باستقرار حقيقي".
يذكر أن هشام   قنديل، رئيس الوزراء، صرح صباح اليوم بأنه سيضرب بيد من حديد وسيواجه بكل   قوة وحزم، وأنه لن يرضى أي شخص أو تيار أو فئة تريد الرجوع بمصر مرة أخرى   إلى المربع رقم صفر.


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

البورصة تخسر 3 مليارات جنيه ومؤشرها يتراجع 0.77% عند إغلاق تعاملات اليوم


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*استعدادات مكثفة بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية لتظاهرات ألتراس و6 إبريل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> العاهل السعودى يغيب عن افتتاح القمة الاقتصادية بالرياض بسبب حالته الصحية
> 
> بركاتك يا مرسى



*يلهووووى الله يكسفك يا موررررسى :11azy:*


----------



## بايبل333 (21 يناير 2013)

المفروض العنوان يتغيير من نشرة الاخبار الى نشرة الحوادث


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

مرسي: نسعي للحصول علي مساعدة الأشقاء العرب للوقوف بجانب اقتصادنا
اوباما: نسعى للبحث عن مصادر الطاقة المتجددة من اجل اقتصادنا .


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

حريق بقاطرة بحرية بالسويس ..والدفاع المدنى يحاول السيطرة


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

إحباط محاولة اقتحام مركز شرطة الزقازيق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*  عاجل انقلاب مدرعة تابعة للجيش و انباء عن وجود ضحايا !!*
*2013-01-21 20:04:58* 

*




**
أصيب أكثر من 12 مجندًا بكسور وجروح قطعية في أنحاء متفرقة من الجسد، إثر  انقلاب مدرعة تابعة للجيش على طريق بحر البقر في بورسعيد.      كانت المدرعة تقل 21 مجندًا، وصدمتها سيارة ملاكي، بسبب السرعة الزائدة  لقائدها، فانحرفت عن الطريق وانقلبت، وأصيب 12 مجندًا ثلاثة منهم في حالة  خطرة، فتم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفى بورسعيد العسكري.             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> إحباط محاولة اقتحام مركز شرطة الزقازيق


*والسبب ان القسم رفض زياره لمسجون " مريض "
لانها مش في مواعيد الزياره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*عقوبات الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد الأوربي على طهران دفعتها لتحويل مسار سفن نفطها إلى دول جنوب شرق آسيا*
*شهدت أعداد السفن الإيرانية المارة بقناة السويس تراجعا خلال العام  الماضي 2012 بنسبة 50% لتصل إلى 7 سفن فقط، مقابل 14 سفينة في 2011.*
*وقالت إحصائية الملاحة السنوية لقناة السويس، والتي صدرت أمس، إن إجمالي  حمولات السفن الإيرانية المارة قناه السويس بلغت 201 الف طن بانخفاض 29%  عن حمولات السفن المارة خلال العام السابق له والتي بلغت 283 الف طن.*
*وأرجع سمير معوض خبير النقل البحري في مصر تناقص أعداد وحمولات السفن  الإيرانية المارة بقناة السويس لاتباع طهران سياسة اقتصادية جديدة بتوجيه  النصيب الأكبر من صادراتها ووارداتها السلعية والنفطية مع الدول الأخرى  إلى دول جنوب شرق آسيا والصين.*
*وقال معوض «إيران وجهت صادراتها من النفط ومشتقاته إلى دول جنوب شرق  آسيا في الفترة الأخيرة، خاصة بعد فرض الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ودول  الاتحاد الأوروبي عقوبات على طهران تفرض الحظر على صادراتها من النفط  كعقوبة لها لتعزيز قدرات برنامجها النووي».*
* وقال محمود رزق نائب مدير إدارة التخطيط والبحوث بقناة السويس إن كثيرا  من الدول تستخدم سفن ترفع أعلام دول أخرى مثل بنما وليبريا وغيرها من  الدول التي تمنح تخفيضات كبيرة على استخدامها، وهو أمر متعارف عليه في  اقتصاديات النقل البحري عالميا.*
*وتعتبر أهم صادرات إيران المارة عبر قناة السويس البترول والمعادن  المصنوعة ،فيما تعتبر أهم وارداتها المارة الكيماويات والحبوب والخامات  والمعادن والأسمدة.*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

واصل الجنيه المصرى تراجعه اليوم أمام الدولار الأمريكى، على الرغم من عدم طرح البنك المركزى لعطاء دولارى جديد للبنوك المحلية، حيث أظهر تقرير البنك المركزى المصرى، الصادر اليوم الاثنين، أن متوسط سعر صرف الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى بلغ 6.6117 جنيه للشراء و6.6504 جنيه للبيع، مقارنة بـ6.5785 جنيه للشراء و6.6337 جنيه للبيع، سجله أمس الأحد.


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

الامن يلقى القبض على 12 من حملة الدكتوراه والماجستير بعد فض اعتصامهم بالقوه امام منزل هشام قنديل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

احمد فؤاد نجم يسخر من الرئيس مرسي و ما حدث للسعوديه بعد زيارته لها على تويتر الان
    2013-01-21 20:26:06       1 

​مرسى يزور السعوديه ،، الكهرباء تقطع لأول مره، ويحدث حريق هائل فى مصنع الزيوت بالرياض "نقلا عن العربيه" !! عشان تصدقونا​  	   	تويتر

شراره وشه نحس


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

شهد ميدان التحرير، اليوم  الاثنين، وقوع مشادات كلامية واشتباكات بين  مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس محمد  مرسي، قبل 3 أيام من حلول الذكرى الثانية لثورة  الـ25 من يناير.  	   	في  الوقت نفسه، واصل النشطاء القائمون على "متحف الثورة" الذي يتوسّط  صينية  الميدان، في عرض أعمالهم الفنية ولافتاتهم التي تطالب بالقصاص  للشهداء  ومواصلة الثورة لحين تحقيق أهدافها، بالإضافة إلى شاشة عرض يتم  تشغيلها في  السابعة من مساء كل يوم، بهدف توعية المواطنين بأهمية المشاركة  في  تظاهرات يوم 25 يناير المقبل.  	   	وانتشرت بالميدان لافتات مكتوبا عليها:  "الصكوك الإسلاميّة خصخصة بدقن  وجلابية"، "يا إخوان جبتونا ورا هنرجعكم  تاني لطره"، و"بعد الدم مفيش حوار  المرشد قتل الثوار".  	   	كما انتشرت  بالميدان صور للشهداء كخالد سعيد وجيكا وسيّد بلال ومينا  دانيال والشيخ  عماد عفّت


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

حريق هائل يلتهم مصنع الزيوت بالرياض


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

أيمن هاتفيآ على قناة مصر 25 : الحكومة كريمة مع الشعب .. المواطن المصرى يمحتاج يوميآ لـ 3 جنية ليعيش حياة كريمة 

فين حسين ؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

ياسر برهامي : المواظبة على قول "صباح الخير" و"صباح النور" أمر غير مشروع !


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*أكد محمد سيف الدولة مستشار الرئيس الأسبق، أن إسرائيل ترى فى سيناء، أنها ستكون مشروع أفغانستان أخرى على أرض مصر، فهى أكثر منطقة يتم الضغط حولها فى ملف العلاقات الأمريكية الإسرائيلية بمصر، وهى الموضوع الرئيسى على جدول أعمال قوى العالم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*فريد إسماعيل ينفى دعوة الإخوان للتظاهر يوم الأربعاء المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*ألتراس مصراوى يتوجه للسجن العمومى لعدم ترحيل متهمى مذبحة بورسعيد*


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

سخريه الفيسبوك بعد انقطاع الكهرباء في السعوديه لأول مره بعد زياره مرسى لها !!!
2013-01-21 21:34:52


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

انجازات النهضه ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ========
 - عملة الصين تتجاوز الجنيه المصري لاول مرة في التاريخ

 - انتهاء اﻻحتياطى اﻻستراتيجى من السوﻻر والحكومه تواجه اﻻزمه بطريقه اليوم بيومه

 - حريق بمحطة بنزين " الكمونى " بالمحلة الكبرى

 - حريق غرفه احراز محكمه جنايات الجيزه

 - حريق بقاطره نفط بالسويس

 - حريق بكليه اداب جامعه القاهره

 - انقلاب اتوبيس طلاب بكفر الشيخ واصابه 40 طالب وطالبه

 - انقلاب سياره للقوات المسلحه ببورسعيد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*"اليوم السابع": مفاجأة.. مبارك زار مصابى قطار البدرشين فى المستشفى
كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا ريس ..ربنا يحميك ويخفف احزانك ..كل المصريين عرفوااا قيمتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام يتقدم بمذكرة لإعادة المرافعة فى قضية مذبحة بورسعيد!!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"اليوم السابع": مفاجأة.. مبارك زار مصابى قطار البدرشين فى المستشفى*
> *كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا ريس ..ربنا يحميك ويخفف احزانك ..كل المصريين عرفوااا قيمتك*


*لو الخبر صحيح *
*يبقى اللى سمح له كمان بالخروج من الغرفة هو كمان كبيررر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*ألتراس مصراوى يحاصر سجن بورسعيد لمنع ترحيل المتهمين للقاهرة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النائب العام يتقدم بمذكرة لإعادة المرافعة فى قضية مذبحة بورسعيد!!!*


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
*يبقى كان فيه أحكام براءة طالعة *​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"اليوم السابع": مفاجأة.. مبارك زار مصابى قطار البدرشين فى المستشفى
> كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا ريس ..ربنا يحميك ويخفف احزانك ..كل المصريين عرفوااا قيمتك*



ولا يوم من ايامك يا مبارك 

ليت الايام السابقه تعود يوما 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

*أكد المستشار حنا وديع،*​

*فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إن لجنة تقصى الحقائق توصلت فى تقريرها إلى وجود أدلة جديدة و4 متهمين هاربين تورطوا فى تلك الأحداث *
*ولم يرد اسمهم ضمن قرار الإحالة،*​​​


*وقال المستشار جمال عثمان، رئيس لجنة تقصى الحقائق، *
*إن الأدلة الجديدة اشتملت على تورط 4 متهمين جدد تم التسجيل لهم وهم يقومون بالتحريض على قتل الألتراس.*​​

*((** والتسجيلات دى كانت فين من سنة ونص )) ؟؟*​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أكد المستشار حنا وديع،*​
> 
> *فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إن لجنة تقصى الحقائق توصلت فى تقريرها إلى وجود أدلة جديدة و4 متهمين هاربين تورطوا فى تلك الأحداث *
> *ولم يرد اسمهم ضمن قرار الإحالة،*​​​
> ...


*امممممم انا مش مصدقه الكلام ده 
يمكن الوضع المتأزم التراس هنا والتراس هناك وكل واحد متمسك بطلباته ومهدد بكوارث خلاهم يقولوا كده كنوع من المماطله لكسب الوقت ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *امممممم انا مش مصدقه الكلام ده *
> *يمكن الوضع المتأزم التراس هنا والتراس هناك وكل واحد متمسك بطلباته ومهدد بكوارث خلاهم يقولوا كده كنوع من المماطله لكسب الوقت ..*


*هيبان لما يقدم المذكرة وغصب عنه لازم يكشف الأسماء*
*ويطلع لهم أمر ضبط وأحضار*
*مش طق حنك هى والسلام *
*وممكن القاضى يرفض طلبه من الأساس ساعتها هيبقى شكله وحش أوى *​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

قام عشرات من معتصمى ميدان التحرير بمحاولات لهدم الجدار الخرسانى بشارع   القصر العينى أمام المجمع العلمى، الذى أقيم خلال اشتباكات الذكرى الأولى   لأحداث شارع محمد محمود.​  	وعندما بدأوا فى هدم الجدار، أطلقت قوات الأمن أعيرة من رصاص الصوت   لتفريقهم، إلا أنهم المعتصمين ردوا بقذف الحجارة، فابتعدت القوات عن الجدار   وأوقفت إطلاق رصاص الصوت.. وكثفت تواجدها أمام مجلسي الوزراء والشورىن  وتم  الدفع بسيارتين مصفحتين تحسبا لوقوع اشتباكات مع قوات الأمن.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

*أكد مهدى عاكف، المرشد السابق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الداعين لإشعال الأحداث فى ذكرى 25 يناير القادم ليسوا مصريين، ولا يريدون أن يكونوا مصريين على الإطلاق.*​*(( شايفين مين اللى بيتكلم عن مصر ؟؟ ))*​*حقيقى اللى أختشوا ماتوا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أكد مهدى عاكف، المرشد السابق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الداعين لإشعال الأحداث فى ذكرى 25 يناير القادم ليسوا مصريين، ولا يريدون أن يكونوا مصريين على الإطلاق.*
> *(( شايفين مين اللى بيتكلم عن مصر ؟؟ ))*
> *حقيقى اللى أختشوا ماتوا *​



*طيب ان كان نااااااااسى أحنا نفكررررررررررره :smil8:*


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

بالصور |  نشطاء : بركاتك ياشرارة .. ونداء للسعودية : والنبى ما أنتم مرجعينه


1/21/2013   10:58 PM​







   	تداول النشطاء تداعيات وأحداث زيارة الرئيس مرسى للسعودية لحضور القمة الاقتصادية العربية.

   	ونقل النشطاء غياب العاهل السعودي الملك عبدالله بن عبد  العزيز، عن القمة  الاقتصادية الثالثة التي فتحت أعمالها مساء الإثنين، في  الرياض "نتيجة وضعه  الصحي" العاهل السعودى يغيب عن افتتاح القمة  الاقتصادية بالرياض بسبب  حالته الصحية، وانفجار في انابيب المياه التي تمد  جنوب الرياض بالمياة.

   	وقال النشطاء أن السوق السعودية تعمق خسائرها وتصل اليوم  الى أدنى مستوى  لها منذ عام، ولأول مرة منذ سنوات طويلة تنقطع الكهرباء  فى الرياض.


   	وعلق النشطاء قائلين:"بركاتك ياشرارة، تعليق السعوديين  على زيارة مرسي  لبلدهم : للبيت ربٌ يحميه، مرسي هو الوحيد في الحرم بيطوف  الباقيين بيدعوا  ربنا يستر".

   	وتابع النشطاء التعليقات قائلين:"ابرهه وصل السعوديه ..  على بال ما يرجع  مصر حيكون جاب درفها..وكل ده مع اول يوم زياره  لمرسى..والنبى ماانتم  مرجعينه.
































 الفجر
​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*أكد الناشط السياسى أحمد دومة، أنه سيشارك فى مظاهرات يوم 25 يناير القادم من أجل إسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسى ومحاكمته، موضحا أن كافة أهداف ثورة 25 يناير لم تتحقق حتى الآن، فشعار ثورة يناير كان "عيش.. حرية.. عدالة اجتماعية" ولم يتحقق أى شىء متعلق بهذا الشعار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*كتب عدد من المتظاهرين عدداً من الشعارات على سور البوابة 4 لقصر الاتحادية، للتنديد بحكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فيما قامت قوات الأمن بمنع باقى المتظاهرين من كتابة شعارات أخرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*نيابة شرق إسكندرية تحجز المتهمين فى اشتباكات محكمة الجنايات للصباح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*احتراق ثلاثة منازل وتبادل إطلاق الرصاص فى مشاجرة بالعريش

تسببت أحداث المواجهات بين عائلتين فى العريش فى احتراق ثلاثة منازل، وقال شهود عيان إن الهدوء يخيم على شارع أسيوط والمناطق المجاورة له، والتى شهدت اندلاع أحداث العنف التى أودت بحياة شاب واحتراق ناقلة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

*



وعلق النشطاء قائلين:"بركاتك ياشرارة، تعليق السعوديين على زيارة مرسي لبلدهم : للبيت ربٌ يحميه، مرسي هو الوحيد في الحرم بيطوف 
الباقيين بيدعوا ربنا يستر".
وتابع النشطاء التعليقات قائلين:"ابرهه وصل السعوديه ..


أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شعب مالوش حل*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*يحاول رجال الحماية المدنية بالشرقية السيطرة على حريق نشب منذ قليل من مساء اليوم الاثنين بمخزن خشب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*بلاغ ضد وزير الاتصالات لرفع أسعار كروت المحمول بكفر الشيخ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*نشبت اشتباكات عنيفة بين الباعة الجائلين بشارع الشواربى وعدد من الباعة الجائلين بوسط البلد، بسبب رفض أصحاب المحالات تواجد الباعة الجائلين أمام المحلات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*سادت حالة من الذعر بشارع طلعت حرب بوسط البلد، بعد نشوب مشاجرة منذ قليل بالأسلحة النارية، تبادل فيها باعة جائلون إطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش دون حدوث إصابات وذلك للخلاف بينهم على أولوية أماكن البيع،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*شهد ميدان التحرير مساء أمس الاثنين، عدة حلقات نقاشية بين المعتصمين وبعض المواطنين، حيث جرى النقاش بينهم حول الأوضاع التى شهدتها مصر فى الفترة الأخيرة من أحداث سياسية واقتصادية.*


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

دعا النائب السابق بمجلس الشعب المنحل محمد أبو حامد، المصريين  للنزول يوم  الجمعة 25 من يناير لإسقاط ما أسماه بجماعة الأفاقين، وذلك فى  سياق رده  على تغريدة لحزب الحرية العدالة يدعون خلالها المصريين لثورة  البناء  والمشاركة فى مليونية الخير. قال أبو حامد على حسابه على تويتر:"  قصدك  ثورتكم ثورة كذب وخداع ونصب على الشعب وتجارة بالدين وتخريب في البلد  -  انزل يوم الجمعة لإسقاط حكم جماعة الأفاقين". وفى السياق نفسه، انتقد  أبو  حامد منح دولة قطر امتيازات للاستثمار عبر مشروعات على قناة السويس،  متهما  الإخوان بأنهم لا يراعون حرمة مقدسات الوطن، قائلا:"من هموم  المصريين أن  يحكمها عملاء لا يعرفون حرمة مقدسات الوطن فيعطوا امتيازات  لقطر في قناة  السويس باسم التطوير".​ بوابة الوفد​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*رئيس جهاز تنظيم الاتصالات: اشحنوا على الطاير لمواجهة ارتفاع الأسعار!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*6 عقارات مهددة بالانهيار بعد حريق مخزن الأخشاب بالشرقية

حرر العشرات من أهالى منطقة الصيادين دائرة قسم ثانى الزقازيق بالشرقية، محضرا بقسم ثان لإثبات حالة، وذلك لخوفهم من انهيار 6 عقارات مجاورة لمخزن أخشاب التهمته النيران مساء الاثنين، أثناء محاولة إخماد الحريق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*مركز حقوقى يحمل مرسى وقنديل أزمة ارتفاع الأسعار ويحذر من ثورة الجياع

 أكد مصطفى القصيف رئيس مركز وطن لحقوق الإنسان، أن المركز أصدر بياناً حمل فيه الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية والدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء مسئولية ارتفاع الأسعار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين مجهولين وباعة جائلين بالشواربى وطلعت حرب

تجددت، منذ قليل، الاشتباكات التى وقعت مساء الأحد، بين مجهولين والباعة الجائلين بشارعى طلعت حرب والشواربى، مما أدى إلى تحطيم المحلات التجارية المتواجدة بالشارع،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*شب منذ قليل حريق هائل داخل ثلاث مخازن بلاستيك بشارع بنك "اتينه" بميدان الجيزة، وامتد الحريق إلى الشقق وأسطح العقار السكنى المتواجد به المخازن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*  مرسى يصل القاهرة بعد مشاركته القمة الاقتصادية فى الرياض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*انتقل فريق من مباحث قسم قصر النيل، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، لشارع الشواربى المتفرع من ميدان طلعت حرب لإجراء معاينة للمحلات التى تم تحطيمها أثناء الاشتباكات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*سيطرت قوات الحماية المدنية على حريق شب بالعقار رقم 57 شارع بنك أثينا المتفرع من شارع أحمد ماهر بميدان الجيزة، وتبين أن العقار الذى شب به الحريق مكون من 5 طوابق،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*سقوط سيارة من أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر يتسبب فى اختناق وشلل مرورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*الصوفيون ينظمون موكب المولد النبوى الخميس ويؤكدون: الاحتفال "حلال"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*أعلن الاتحاد العام لأفراد الشرطة بالقاهرة والاتحادات الفرعية بالمحافظات عن العمل ساعات إضافية تطوعا وبدون مقابل أيام 24 و25 و26 من الشهر الجارى، إيمانا منهم بالدور الوطنى لرجال الشرطة المصرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*وزير الاتصالات يجتمع برؤساء شركات المحمول لبحث أزمة كروت الشحن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*بالجهود الذاتية.. حزب الدستور يقيم حاجزا حديديا لمزلقان أرض اللواء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*تنظم جامعة عين شمس، اليوم الثلاثاء، مؤتمراً حول الصكوك الإسلامية لمناقشة إيجابيات ومحاذير هذا المشروع، وذلك بالتعاون مع المصرف المتحد برئاسة الدكتور محمد عشماوى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*طقس اليوم.. شتوى دافئ فى القاهرة والعظمى 23 درجة

يتوقع خبراء الأرصاد الجوية، أن يسود اليوم طقس شتوى دافئ شمالا، حتى القاهرة وشمال الصعيد مائل للحرارة جنوب الصعيد، نهارا بارد ليلاً، وشديد البرودة فى آخر الليل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*قطع المياه 14 ساعة ببعض مناطق عين شمس صباح اليوم

أعلنت شركة مياه الشرب بالقاهرة الكبرى عن قطع المياه عن مناطق عين شمس"أحمد عصمت ومتفرعاته – شارع إبراهيم عبد الرازق ومتفرعاته – جنينه الشريف – ميدان الألف مسكن ومتفرعاته – شارع التقوى ومتفرعاته – شارع العشرين ومتفرعاته)،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*تحرك دولى لوقف تصدير فيروس شلل الأطفال بعد اكتشاف عينة إيجابية بمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*الجندى: لا مانع من حصر أعداد المسلمين والمسيحيين فى تعداد 2016

كشف اللواء أبو بكر الجندى رئيس الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء، عن استعداد الجهاز لإجراء حصر لأعداد المسلمين والمسيحيين فى مصر*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يناير 2013)

*أبو حامد يحذر من محاولات إسقاط الداخلية مؤكدًا: إسقاطها يصب لصالح ميليشيات الجماعة وحماس والقاعدة *


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يناير 2013)

*أحمد فؤاد نجم : لو الإسلام بالدقن كان بابا نويل بقى شيخ الأزهر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*نيابة الإسكندرية تحقق مع 10 تجار باعوا كروت الشحن بأعلى من سعرها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*أكد الدكتور على عبد الرحمن، محافظ الجيزة، أن جميع المصابين فى حادث قطار البدرشين، الذى وقع الأسبوع الماضى، قد خرجوا جميعاً من المستشفيات التابعة للمحافظة، بعد تلقيهم العلاج اللازم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*انضم لاجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى مع السيدات بمركز إعداد القادة، كل من حمدين صباحى زعيم التيار الشعبى، وتهانى الجبالى نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية السابق،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*توافد على مركز إعداد القادة بالعجوزة، صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، عدد من السيدات من مختلف الأطياف السياسية والأعمار السنية، تمهيدا لبدء الاجتماع مع جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*تهانى الجبالى فى اجتماع بـ"الإنقاذ": تهميش المرأة خيانة للوطن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*أحمد البرعى: لن نعود من مظاهرات 25 يناير قبل إسقاط الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*قام عدد من متظاهرى ميدان التحرير، ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، بتعليق علم مصر طوله أكثر من 10 أمتار، على سور الجامعة الأمريكية، فى إطار الاستعدادات لتظاهرات 25 يناير القادم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*"السيسى": القوات المسلحة ستظل صاحبة الدور الأول فى حماية الشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*جدد علاء الحديدى المتحدث الرسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء، التأكيد على عدم صحة التصريحات التى نسبتها بعض وسائل الإعلام إلى الدكتور/ هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء حول "الضرب بيد من حديد يوم 25 يناير".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*الزمر: لا تحالف مع الإخوان وممارساتهم السلبية ستقلل حصتهم بالبرلمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*تهانى الجبالى: قوى الإسلام السياسى تتحدث ظلما وعدوانا عن المرأة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام يتهم شركات المحمول الثلاث بإثارة الفوضى فى البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*حمايةالمستهلك يحيل موبينيل للنيابة بتهمة إمداد المواطنين بمعلومات مضللة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*تأجيل دعوى تطالب بإحالة عبد المجيد والزند للتحقيق لـ 2 إبريل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*ظهرت اليوم الثلاثاء، ولأول مرة، كشافة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقدته الجماعة اليوم الثلاثاء،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو الاتحادية يقطعون الطريق ويدعون الشعب للاعتصام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*الأنبا بولا يستعين بالأطباء لتعديل "الأحوال الشخصية" للأقباط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*"الإخوان" تتعهد بعلاج مليون مريض وترميم 2000 مدرسة فى ذكرى الثورة

أكد الدكتور مصطفى الغنيمى عضو مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والمنسق العام لحملة "مصر يا أم ولادك أهم"، أن الجماعة تدشن اليوم الثلاثاء، مبادرة "معا نبنى مصر"، وتدعو جميع المصريين وبينهم رجال الأعمال والمؤسسات الأهلية والوطنية، لتتبوأ مكانها فى ما وصفه بـ"الملحمة الرائعة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*كتابات لنشطاء على جدران "الداخلية" تطالب بالقصاص للشهداء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*أكد الدكتور عبد الجليل مصطفى رئيس لجنة الانتخابات بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن النساء والشباب والأقباط سيكونون فى مقدمة المعايير التى سيتم اختيار قوائم الجبهة بناء عليها، إلى جانب الكفاءة وليس الاعتبارات الحزبية والخبرة السياسية والبرلمانية السابقة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو الاتحادية يوزعون بيانا بعنوان "ساعة التوقف" بعد قطعهم للطريق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*تنظم لجنة الحسينى أبو ضيف للدفاع عن مهنة الصحافة، احتفالية لإحياء ذكرى الأربعين لرحيل الصحفى والناشط السياسى الشهيد الحسينى أبو ضيف الذى استشهد فى أحداث الاتحادية، غدا الأربعاء، بنقابة الصحفيين، فى تمام الساعة الخامسة مساءً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*فوجئ أهالى الدويقة المعتصمين أمام محافظة القاهرة للمطالبة بسرعة تسليمهم الوحدات السكنية الخاصة بهم، بطائرتين مروحيتين تحلقان فوق مبنى المحافظة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*"الصحة" تطلق حملة تطعيم بالقاهرة الكبرى ضد "شلل الأطفال" فبراير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، برئاسة المستشار سمير أبو المعاطى، قبول اعتذار المستشار زغلول البلشى عن رئاسة الأمانة العامة للجنة العليا رسميا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*استنفار أمنى بمحيط "الاتحادية بعد قطع المعتصمين طريق الميرغنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*أهالى النهضة يقطعون الطريق أمام محافظة القاهرة للمطالبة بوحدات سكنية


قطع أكثر من 20 أسرة من أهالى النهضة، التابعين لحى السلام، الطريق أمام ديوان محافظة القاهرة، عصر اليوم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*أمين عام الإخوان: يمكن التصالح فى حالات الفساد بشرط تعويض الشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*نشطاء يحاولون هدم الجدار الخرسانى بشارع قصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*"التعليم": المدارس بمحيط التحرير والاتحادية فى حماية الداخلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

أصدر الرئيس محمد مرسي قرارا جمهوريا باعتبار شهداء ومصابي احداث مباراة النادي الاهلي والمصري البورسعيدي ضمن شهداء ومصابي الثورة. صرح بذلك خالد بدوي، الأمين العام للمجلس القومي لرعاية أسر الشهداء والمصابين، في مؤتمر صحفي برئاسة الجمهورية


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

كلف الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع رجال المخابرات العامة والحربية والشرطة العسكرية باعلان حاله الطوارئ ونشر فرق خاصه من الصاعقه في الاماكن الحيوية* ويهدد اي جهة مهما كانت صفتها بنزول الجيش *والوقوف مع شرعية الشعب في حالة نزول اي عناصر مسلحة ويؤكد ان الجيش موجود ويرصد بحذر ما يخطط ضد مصر من الداخل والخارج وينتظر كلمة الشعب لان الجيش مع اراده الشعب


----------



## چاكس (22 يناير 2013)

*فى تصريح رسمى من وزارة الأعلام المصرية قرر وزير الأعلام المصرى صلاح عبد المقصود إلغاء عدد من القنوات الفضائية المصرية على رأسها قناتا نايل سينما ونايل كوميدى التابعين لشبكة قنوات نايل سات وذلك بعد أيام من قراره بألغاء القنوات التعليمية التابعة ايضأ لباقة قنوات النايل سات المملوكة للوزارة
وعن سبب الغاء هذه القنوات أكد وزير الأعلام صلاح عبد المقصود إن هناك مبالغ ضخمة تضخ من أجل استمرار تلك القنوات التى يتم ألغائها تباعآ 
وأن ليس هناك فائدة من ورائها لاسيما أن الأموال التي تصرف عليها لا تتوازى مطلقاً مع حجم ما يأتيها من أموال
وان هناك احتمالية لأغلاق المزيد من القنوات لنفس السبب وذلك تدريجيآ


وزير حمار
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2013)

*حريق مبنى النجدة ب6 اكتوبر وسرقة السيارات والاسلحة*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

العشرات يقتحمون نجدة مطروح بالجرينوف ويستولون على سيارات الشرطة


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

عاصم عبد الماجد, متحدث الجماعة الإسلامية على قناة الحافظ, يهدد بشكل علنى الأقباط بالإبادة إن نزلوا يوم 25 لإسقاط حكم الإخوان مستشهداً بما آل إليه مصير مسيحيى العراق مدعيا أن الكنيسة تقود ذلك و تُدعمه


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

ارتفاع أعداد المصابين في أحداث قسم شرطة مطروح إلى 46 مصابا من الشرطة والمدنيين


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

سددت عائلة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك قيمة الهدايا التى حصل عليها كل من الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك وزوجته سوزان ثابت وابنيه جمال وعلاء


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

حازم اسماعيل: شعار «يسقط حكم المرشد» تهريج ومن ينادون به متخلفين


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*أعلن عمال شركة بتروتريد وصيانكوا وبتوجازكو مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، عن اعتصام مفتوح أمام مقر شركة إنبى، للمطالبة بعودة العمال المفصولين والحصول على نفس الامتيازات، التى يحصل عليها البعض.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*الأمن يخرج محافظ الأقصر فى حراسة أمنية والمعلمون يهتفون ضده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*دعا حمدين صباحى على حسابه الشخصى بتويتر، جموع المصريين للنزول يوم 25 يناير، لاستكمال مسيرة الثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*تكدس آلاف الركاب بمحطة مصر بعد توقف الحركة بين القاهرة والإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

ارتفاع أعداد المصابين إلى 50 في اشتباكات الأهالي مع الشرطة بمطروح


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

مسلحين بشمال سيناء يطلقون النيران بشكل عشوائي علي الاهالي


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*قام المئات من أهالى مدينة حلايب فى جنوب البحر الأحمر بقطع طريق الشلاتين الدولى، اعتراضا على مقتل أحدهم يدعى هاشم عيسى، 45 سنة، على يد أحد الضباط بكمين أبو رماد، عن طريق الخطأ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

مسلحون يهاجمون الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات بمطروح


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

الاعتداء على السيارة التي كانت تقل عصام سلطان ومحمد محسوب وحاتم عزام في دمياط وسط هتافات يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد مما ادى الى الغاء مؤتمر حزب الوسط


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> الاعتداء على السيارة التي كانت تقل عصام سلطان ومحمد محسوب وحاتم عزام في دمياط وسط هتافات يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد مما ادى الى الغاء مؤتمر حزب الوسط



*الخبر ده فرحنى شكلى بقيت شريره :08:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*نظم عدد من سكان حى الزمالك وقفة احتجاجية تحت شعار "كاذبون باسم الدين" بشارع 26 يوليو، رافعين لافتات "يسقط حكم المرشد.. يسقط حكم الإخوان الكاذبون".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*مجلس الوزراء: لم يتم بحث إجازة السبت المقبل حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*رئيس حزب الأنصار: الداعون لقيام ثورة فى 25 يناير "ناس فاضية وممولون"

وصف الشيخ جمال صابر، رئيس حزب "الأنصار"، الداعين لإحياء ذكرى 25 يناير خلال الأيام القادمة، بأنهم "ناس فاضية وعايزين يعملوا احتفالات والشعب مش فاضى للكلام ده"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

اهالى حدائق القبة يحاولون اقتحام قسم الشرطة للمطالبة بنقل رئيس المباحث


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

مسيرة أخوان كاذبون في شارع شبرا تتقدم الي مقر الحرية و العدالة تهتف بسقوط حكم مرسي و الأخوان


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

فوز نتنياهو برئاسة وزراء اسرائيل لمرة ثانية


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2013)

بيان من حزب الوسط بشأن مؤتمر دمياط . 
 
 منذ   قليل وفي بداية إقامة مؤتمر عن المولد النبوي الشريف بدمياط وبحضور  قيادات  حزب الوسط ومنهم د/ محمد محسوب وزير الدولة للشئون القانونية  والبرلمانية  السابق، أ/ عصام سلطان نائب رئيس حزب الوسط ، د/ حسين زايد  عضو مجلس الشورى  ، د/ رشيد عوض عضو المكتب السياسى للحزب ونائب بورسعيد  السابق، وبإستضافة  الشيخ مظهر شاهين إمام وخطيب مسجد عمر مكرم ، فوجئ  أهالى دمياط بالمشهد الآتى:

	أولاً: قيام عدد كبير من مدرعات وتشكيلات الأمن المركزى بإغلاق كل الطرق   المؤدية إلى المؤتمر بأعداد كبيرة من الجنود والضباط وبصورة مستفزة وملفته   للنظر، وتم منع المواطنين من الوصول الى المؤتمر بإستثناء اعضاء الحزب   الوطنى المعروفين لدى أهالى دمياط جميعا ومعهم مجموعات منظمة من البلطجية   من خارج محافظة دمياط.

	ثانياُ: بعد وصول الميكروباص الذى يقل المشاركين فى المؤتمر المذكورة   أسماؤهم سلفاً ، قام مدير الأمن بنفسه بوضع سيارة أمام الميكروباص وأخرى   خلفه على صورة كماشه لحصار سيارة ضيوف المؤتمر ، ثم قام بنفسه بفتح باب   الميكروباص موجهاً كلامه لعصام سلطان قائلاَ : بلاش المؤتمر يا استاذ عصام ،   وفى نفس التوقيت إلتفت إلى الخلف وقال لكل البلطجية الواقفين: عصام سلطان   فى الميكروباص ده ، فإذا بتشكيلات الأمن المركزى يفسحون الطريق لمجموعات   البلطجية ليتوجهوا الى الميكروباص ويقوموا بتحطيمه وكسر زجاجه دون اي تدخل   من مدير الأمن ، بل إن علامات السعاده كانت ترتسم على وجهه.

	هذا بلاغ للنائب العام للتدخل الفورى الآن ولوزير الداخلية ولرئيس   الجمهورية لوقف مدير الأمن فورا عن عمله ، وإجراء تحقيق فورى وعاجل فى هذه   الجرائم ومحاسبة المجرمين.


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2013)

الحكومة تخصص لـ «الإخوان» سلعاً بأسعار مخفضة لتوزيعها على المواطنين

«الوطن» ترصد تسليم 15 سيارة لـ«إخوان الجيزة».. وتوصيل الخبز لمنازل حلوان بأجر رمزىكتب : وائل سعد ومحمد الأبنودى ورجب المرشدى وعمرو حامدمنذ 23 دقيقة
طباعة45







صورة ضوئية للمنشورات التى يوزعها الإخوان بخصوص الخبز​
بدأت وزارة   التموين تنفيذ خطة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لتوزيع الزيت والسكر والسلع   الغذائية على المواطنين بمحافظة الجيزة بأسعار أقل من المجمعات   الاستهلاكية، بحضور عدد كبير من أعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة، استعداداً   لانتخابات مجلس النواب المقبلة، وتحسين صورة الإخوان فى الشارع. وخصص   الدكتور باسم عودة، وزير التموين، أمس الأول، 15 سيارة سلع تموينية متنقلة،   تسلمها أعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة بالجيزة لتوزيعها على المواطنين بأسعار   منخفضة بنسبة 10%. ورصدت «الوطن» اصطفاف الـ15 سيارة بشارع البحر الأعظم   أثناء تسليمها لأعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة وتراوحت حمولة السيارة بين 1٫56   و5 أطنان. وأكدت مصادر أن الفكرة كان «عودة» قد اقترحها قبل توليه  الوزارة  أثناء رئاسته لائتلاف اللجان الشعبية بالجيزة. وقال الدكتور باسم  عودة،  وزير التموين، لـ«الوطن»: إن السلع التى جرى طرحها هى سلع أساسية  يحتاجها  المواطن وهى عبارة عن «سكر وشاى وأرز ومكرونة ولحم سودانى وسمن  وصلصة»،  موضحاً أنها مقدمة للمواطنين وليست لخدمة حزب أو جماعة، فيما برر  أحمد  عرابى، أحد أعضاء الحزب، إشرافهم على توزيع السلع كنوع من الرقابة  والإشراف  فقط. فى سياق متصل، التقى الشيخ المحمدى عبدالمقصود، عضو الهيئة   البرلمانية للحزب، المرشح المنتظر لانتخابات مجلس النواب، ممثلى الجمعيات   الخيرية «الإخوانية» بالمعصرة وحدائق حلوان بهدف توصيل الخبز للمنازل  مقابل  أجر رمزى، وطالب المواطنين بالتقدم بطلب للاشتراك بالمساجد أو مقار   الجمعيات.


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2013)

قال الناشط الحقوقي عزت إبراهيم عزت"مدير فرع مركز الكلمة لحقوق  الإنسان  بالمنيا" في حديث خاص لـــــــ"الأقباط متحدون " أن أقباط قرية  أمشول  التابعة لمركز ديروط بـ" أسيوط "يستغيثون" الآن بعد قيام مسلمين  متشددين  من عائلة " الخلايصة" بتحطيم وتكسير منازل وممتلكات لأقباط بالقرية   اعتراضًا ، على أخذ الأقباط في القرية حصتهم من الخبز المدعم من المخبز،   بحجة أن الأقباط يقومون بعمل الخبز في منازلهم.  

أوضح إبراهيم أن عدد من مسلمي القرية يسيرون الآن في الشوارع ويحطمون   منازل وصيدليات مملوكة لأقباط بالقرية، مؤكدا أنه حتى الآن تم تكسير زجاج   صيدلية مار مينا ومحل بقاله مملوك لقبطي يدعي "مينا سامي" ومجدي عزيز ،   وطالب إبراهيم أجهزة الأمن بسرعة التدخل لإنقاذ أقباط القرية قبل وقوع   مجزرة محملا الحكومة المصرية أي استهداف لأقباط القرية .


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2013)

وقعت  مواجهات عنيفة بين اهالى بمدينة الفشن وقوات الامن الموجودة امام  مجمع  محاكم بنى سويف عقب قيام الاهالى باقتحام مجمع محاكم بنى سويف والقاء   الطوب والحجارة على المبنى وتحطيمه بعد صدور حكم قضائى فى مساء اليوم بحبس 5   من اهالى مدينة الفشن 10 سنوات فى مشاجرة وقعت بينهم وبين اهالى  الفابريقة  بمركز الفشن والاعتداء على مقدم شرطة بالضرب اثناء المواجهات  مند 4 شهور .  تصدت قوات الامن للاهالى بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع على  من حطموا  المحكمة فى محاولة لتفريق الاهالى الدين تجمهروا والقوا الطوب  والحجارة  وحطموا المبنى وسيارتين شرطة تابعتين لمديرية امن بنى سويف ونجحت  الاجهزة  الامنية فى فرض السيطرة على شارع مستشفى الرمد الموجود بمجمع  محاكم بنى  سويف وقام الاهالى


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2013)

* ظهرت   اليوم الثلاثاء، ولأول مرة، كشافة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وذلك خلال   المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقدته الجماعة اليوم الثلاثاء، لتدشين الحملة الخدمية   للجماعة بمناسبة ثورة 25 يناير، والتى تحمل عنوان "مصر يا أم ولادك أهم"،   وبدت أعمار أعضاء الكشافة "صغيرة"، وقاموا بأداء بعض الاستعراضات مرددين   شعار: "قوة عزيمة إيمان الكشافة فى كل مكان".

ومن  المقرر أن يتم الإعلان  خلال المؤتمر عن أهداف الحملة وترتيباتها وخريطتها  الجغرافية، كما سيتم  إطلاق موقع إلكترونى لمتابعة فعاليات الحملة.
































*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*  أعلنت مديرية الصحة بمحافظة مطروح، أن حصيلة الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين الأهالى وقوات الأمن، أمس الثلاثاء، وصلت إلى 71 حالة منهم 37 من قوات الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*أبو الفتوح لـ"مرسى": أين المؤامرة التى صدر من أجلها الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن القوات الجوية المصرية سوف تتسلم خلال ساعات 4 طائرات "إف 16" ضمن صفقة تشمل 12 طائرة مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*أهالى عقار "أبو قرن" المنهار يدخلون فى اعتصام أمام الحى لتوفير مساكن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*عضو بالإنقاذ: الاعتصام بالتحرير والاتحادية بداية تصعيد ضد الإسلاميين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*"الوسط" يطالب بوقف مدير أمن دمياط بعد الاعتداء على محسوب وسلطان*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*

قام الناشط اسلام لطفي "أحد أفراد جماعة الإخوان –قبل أن يتركهم- وابن الثورة" بتكذيب ماقاله الدكتور عصام العريانعن دعم الجماعة له أثناء نزوله ثورة 25 يناير .

حيث قام "العريان" بالتباهي أمام الجميع على صفحته الشخصية على الفيس بوك بدور مكتب الإرشاد والجماعة في دعم الثورة واستشهد في حديثه بنزول الناشط اسلام لطفي إلى الميدان يوم 25 يناير بدعم من الجماعة .

فقام الناشط "اسلام لطفي" بالرد على كلامه نافيا دعم الجماعة له ولزملاءه وأكد أنه نزل فرديا وطالب الجماعة بالنزول ولكنهم رفضوا ذلك .

ويذكر أن "لطفي" ترك جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بعد الثورة بعد أن رأى أفعالهم على حد قوله .





*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*مجهولون يحاولون إشعال النار فى مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بإكتوابر

*​*1/23/2013 11:13 AM​*​*



​
قام  صباح اليوم الإربعاء مجموعة من الشباب بمحاولة إشعال النيران بمقر حزب  الحرية والعدالة بأكتوبر ، حيث قاموا بإلقاء 2 زجاجة مولوتوف مشتعلة الأمر  الذى أدى إلى احتراق اللافتة الخاصة بالحزب. 

تم  إخطار المقدم أحمد نجم الدين، رئيس مباحث قسم أول أكتوبر، من الخدمة  المعينة على مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة الكائن الطابق الأول عمارة 95 بدائرة  القسم، بقيام 4 أشخاص مجهولين بإلقاء 2 زجاجة مولوتوف مشتعلة على المقر،  ولاحقهم أحد أفراد الأمن، إلا أنهم فروا هاربين. 

وانتقل  العميد مجدى عبدالعال، رئيس قطاع أكتوبر، والعقيد حسام فوزى مفتش المباحث،  إلى مكان الواقعة، وتبين من الفحص والمعاينة، وجود آثار دخان وحرق  اللافته، وعثر على 2 زجاجة مولوتوف، ولا توجد ثمة تلفيات أو إصابات. 
*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*قال  وحيد عبد  المجيد عضو المكتب السياسى لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن الاعتصام  يوم 25 يناير  هو قرار ميدان التحرير، ولا مجال للحديث عنه قبل الحدث نفسه  وهو  المظاهرات.

وأضاف عبد المجيد فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن هناك اتفاقا على مطالب   ثورة 25 يناير بين كل أعضاء الجبهة، وهو ما تم ذكره فى بيان سابق شارك فيه   المكتب السياسى، أما الحدث نفسه وتنظيمه من الناحية العملية فسيكون  للشباب.

وأكد عضو المكتب السياسى لجبهة الإنقاذ، أن المطلب الفورى والذى تطالب به   جبهة الإنقاذ هو المطلب الخاص بضمانات نزاهة العملية الانتخابية وشفافيتها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*"عضو بالإنقاذ": مظاهرات 25 يناير لن تبقى على دستور يدفن الثورة
انتقد الدكتور أيمن أبو العلا عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، دعوات بعض المنتمين للتيار الإسلامى بإعلان ثورة إسلامية فى مقابل مظاهرات 25 يناير، مؤكدا أن هذه الدعوات من شأنها التصعيد لوقوع حرب أهلية قد تودى بالأخضر واليابس فى مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*6 إبريل: مطالب 25 يناير إقالة الحكومة والنائب العام وتعديل الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*رئيس الأركان يوجه التحية للمشير طنطاوى والفريق عنان فى ذكرى الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*ترام يخرج عن القضبان بالإسكندرية وإعادته لمساره دون إصابات

خرج ترام عن القضبان بمحافظة الإسكندرية، اليوم، الأربعاء، أثناء قيامه بعمل التحويلة اللازمة حتى لا يصطدم بالترام القادم فى الاتجاه المقابل له، ولم تقع إصابات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*مجلس الوزراء يبدأ اجتماعه لبحث الاستعداد لـ25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*"الوفد" يشارك فى مظاهرات 25 يناير بمسيرة من الدقى للتحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*فوكس نيوز: طائرات "إف 16" فى طريقها لمصر رغم انتقادات الكونجرس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*أكدت حركة 6 إبريل، عدم اعتزامها التوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى، فى ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، مشيرة إلى أن الاعتصام بميدان التحرير، سيكون متروكاً للثوار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

* "الألتراس" يخرج فى مسيرة من البورصة لمترو سعد زغلول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*شباب الألتراس يقطعون حركة مترو "سعد زغلول"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

* الألتراس يتحرك من محطة "سعد زغلول" لـ"السادات" سيراً على القضبان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*تواجد مكثف لقوات الأمن المركزى بمحيط مجلسى الوزراء والشورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*"الألتراس" يحاصرون مجمع التحرير.. واشتباكات مع ركاب مترو السادات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الإخوان: ليس لدينا اتجاه للتظاهر فى ذكرى الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*تحويل قطارات المترو من "السيدة زينب" و"السادات" بعد اعتصام الألتراس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة الألتراس تقطع الحركة بكوبرى 6 أكتوبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*بدء المؤتمر الصحفى لأحزاب الاستقلال للإعلان عن مطالب 25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*حمزاوى لمرسى: الديمقراطية لن تحصنك من مطالب انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*وصل الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى قصر الاتحادية، منذ قليل، فى موكب حراسة ضم أكثر من 20 سيارة، وقامت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط القصر بقطع الطريق لحين مرور موكب الرئيس، ما أدى إلى حالة من الغضب لدى المواطنين، وخرج العديد منهم من سياراتهم لاستطلاع الأمر، فيما ردد عدد من المعتصمين هتافات مناهضة للرئيس أثناء مروره.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*مشادات بين سائقى السيارات والألتراس أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*النائب العام يحيل بلاغًا يتهم مرسى وقنديل بالمسئولية عن حادث قطار البدرشين للتحقيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*"القضاة" يدين صمت الجهات المسئولة تجاه الاعتداء على المحاكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*أهالى الشهداء يتظاهرون أمام "القضاء العالى" للمطالبة بالقصاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*شهد مطار القاهرة الدولى، اليوم الأربعاء، هبوطا اضطراريا لرحلتين، الأولى تابعة لخطوط طيران "المصرية العالمية" القادمة من جدة، والثانية تابعة لشركة مصر للطيران المتجهة من مطار القاهرة إلى برج العرب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*الألتراس يفتح الطريق أمام حركة السير على كوبري أكتوبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*أعلن معتصمو الاتحادية تنظيمهم مسيرة بالسيارات تطوف حول القصر الرئاسى فى تمام الخامسة مساء اليوم، وذلك للتنديد بممارسات جماعة الإخوان والرئيس مرسى، والاستعداد لذكرى الثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*الألتراس يحمون سيارة شرطة ويضعون عليها ملصق "القصاص أو الفوضى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*رسم عدد من شباب الألتراس جرافيتى لشهداء مذبحة بورسعيد اليوم الأربعاء، بشارع محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*قال أحد قيادات ألتراس أهلاوى، إن ما جرى اليوم "قرصة ودن"، وانتظروا المزيد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*أصدرت حركة شباب 6 إبريل فرنسا، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بيانا تدعو فيه كافة القوى الوطنية والثورية فى فرنسا وعموم المصريين فى الخارج للمشاركة بمظاهرة يوم الخامس والعشرين من يناير الجارى، لدعم الثوار فى مصر وفرض إرادة الشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*يغادر مطار القاهرة الدولى مساء اليوم الأربعاء، عمرو موسى المرشح الرئاسى السابق برفقة قرينته على متن الخطوط المصرية المتجهة إلى زيورخ، قبل يومين من الاحتفالية الثانية لثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*قامت مجموعة من فنانى الجرافيتى بـ"جيكا جروب" بتجديد رسوم الجرافيتى بميدان التحرير وشارع محمد محمود على سور الجامعة اﻷمريكية استعداداً لمظاهرات 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*تعطل القطار رقم 971 لمدة ساعة، اليوم، بعد اشتعال النيران فى عجلات إحدى عرباته أثناء قدومه إلى محطة السكة الحديد بمركز الفشن، جنوب بنى سويف، حيث قام المواطنون بإطفاء الحريق قبل امتداده إلى داخل عربات القطار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*تفحم أتوبيس نقل عام محمل بالركاب دون إصابات بالسيدة عائشة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*افترش أحد المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية، الأرض أمام مدخل بوابة 4، عصر اليوم، ومنع سيارة محمد محسوب، وزير الدولة للشئون البرلمانية السابق، والقيادى بحزب الوسط، من الدخول إلى القصر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

صول 200 أفغانى للتدريب داخل أكاديمية الشرطة دون وجود أى صفة رسمية تربطهم بالجيش او الداخلية مجرد منحة بأمر رئاسى للتدريب على فنون القتال ومهارات المقاومة


----------



## V mary (23 يناير 2013)

*​*


صوت صارخ قال:


> صول 200 أفغانى للتدريب داخل أكاديمية الشرطة دون وجود أى صفة رسمية تربطهم بالجيش او الداخلية مجرد منحة بأمر رئاسى للتدريب على فنون القتال ومهارات المقاومة



*الله الله الله 
وهم الافغان محتاجين تدريب دول امريكا مظبطاهم علي اعلي مستوي 
أكيد دول جاين يشوفوا شغلهم علي طول​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

مركز المعلومات بماسبيرو يحجب مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، فيس بوك و تويتر ويوتيوب عن العاملين داخله


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*نظم عدد من المعتصمين والمتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، وقفة احتجاجية فى وسط الميدان، للمطالبة برحيل مرسى وإسقاط حكم الإخوان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*توافد المئات من شباب الألتراس إلى دار القضاء مرددين هتافات "يا سيادة النائب العام أم الشهيد مش عارفة تنام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*عصام سلطان يتقدم ببلاغ رسمى للنائب العام بعد محاولة الاعتداء عليه بـ"دمياط"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*شن نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان، هجوما حادا على المهندس عاصم عبد الماجد، عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية، وذلك بسبب تهديده للأقباط المشاركين بتظاهرات 25 يناير، على إحدى القنوات الفضائية المعروف انتماؤها للتيار السلفى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

ضبط 2 بينهما فلسطيني وبحوزتهما سلاح آلي بالاسماعيلية


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*نظم عشرات الصحفيين، وقفة صامتة، بالشموع على سلالم نقابة الصحفيين، مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، لإحياء ذكرى الأربعين، للحسينى أبو ضيف،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*"أبو حامد" لـ "الألتراس": أسقطوا الإخوان تحصلون على العدل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو الاتحادية يقطعون طريق الميرغنى ويهتفون بسقوط حكم المرشد

أغلق معتصمو الاتحادية منذ قليل، شارع الميرغنى بالحواجز المرورية، مما أدى إلى إرباك الحركة المرورية ودفع السيارات لتغيير الاتجاهات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*"بارابرافا زملكاوى" يصل التحرير لدعم مطالب "ألتراس أهلاوى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة من "الصحفيين" لـ"شامبليون" فى ذكرى أربعين "الحسينى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة بالتحرير تهتف: "أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور أحمد عارف، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إن مكتب إرشاد الجماعة قرر فى اجتماعه اليوم عدم المشاركة فى أى تظاهرات بميدان التحرير، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*حاصر شباب ألتراس أهلاوى الشرقية، محطة قطار الزقازيق، مما تسبب فى توقف حركة القطارات وإشعال إطارات السيارات على قضبان القطار للمطالبة بالقصاص العادل للشهداء.*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*الألتراس شرارة ثورة ضد الإخوان..شاهد الملف*



*   		الأربعاء, 23 يناير 2013 18:37     *
* 




 *



*  	شهدت أغلب ميادين مصر  حالة من الغليان فجرها شباب الألتراس الذين أشعلوا  شرارة الثورة ضد عدة  أوضاع اجتماعية واقتصادية وسياسية رأوا أن وراءها  جماعة الإخوان التي  تسيطر على كافة مفاصل الدولة وتنفرد بتقرير مصير  البلاد.*
*  	وقد بدأت الأحداث  الساخنة بالوقوف أمام مترو الأنفاق بعدة محطات وكذلك  إشعال الإطارات فوق  كوبري 6 أكتوبر وغيرها من الوقائع التي تشير إلى أن  شيئاً ما يتم التجهيز  له تحت السطح، خصوصاً مع حلول الذكرى الثانية لثورة  25 يناير وحلول موعد  النطق بالحكم ضد متهمي مجزرة بورسعيد.*
* 	والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هل تمر هذه الأحداث كمرور الكرام أم أنها   ستشعل ثورة تصحيح جديدة ضد جماعة سياسة "الأخونة" هذه المرة.. هذا ما تجيب   عنه الساعات القليلة القادمة التي يرصدها لكم موقع الدستور الإليكتروني   لحظة بلحظة.. فتابعونا.*
* 



*
* "الدستور" ينشر خريطة تجمع الأولتراس لحشد يوم المحاكمة*
* 



*
* 6 أبريل: 25 يناير موجة ثورية جديدة وليس للاحتفال*
* 



*
* "أولتراس الأهلي" للرئاسة: انتظروا المزيد من الغضب*
* 



*
* عاجل.. أولتراس أهلاوي يعلن اعتصامه بالتحرير*
* 



*
* تأمين محيط الداخلية بالأسلاك الشائكة استعدادًا للأولتراس*
* 



*
* "أبو حامد" للأولتراس: إسقاط الإخوان يوصلنا للعدل*
* 



*
* بالصور..الألتراس يشل حركة المرور بالقاهرة والجيزة*
* 



*
*  					   الأولتراس يفض تظاهرة اليوم.. ويؤكد:"دي قرصة ودن"*
* 



*
* عودةالمرورلطبيعته بـ"أكتوبر"والألتراس يتجه لمكان مجهول*
* 



*
* خيري يطالب الأولتراس بالحفاظ على سلميتهم*
* 



*
* عاجل..الأولتراس يشعلون النيران أعلي كوبري أكتوبر*
* 



*
* انتظام حركة المترو والأولتراس يقررون قطع كوبري أكتوبر*
* 



*
* بالفيديو..6أبريل:مرسي يساوم الأولتراس لتأجيل القضية*
* 



*
* البورصة تنفي اتلاف أولتراس أهلاوي شبكة الاتصالات*
* 



*
* "بلاك ماسك" و"بلاك بلوك" يعلنون ساعة الصفر ضد الإخوان*
* 



*
* عاجل.. الابيض يتجه الى اهلاوى لمواجهة قوات فض الشغب*
* 



*
* الأولتراس: نحاصر البورصة للضغط على الحكومة للقصاص لشهداء بورسعيد*
* 



*
* ألتراس أهلاوي يحاصر قسم مدينة نصر بعد احتجاز أحد أعضاؤه*
* 



*
* تراجع جماعي لمؤشرات البورصة نتيجة حصار الأولتراس*
* 



*
* عمران:تجمهرالأولتراس أمام البورصة سلمي ولن يعطل التداول*​


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*"إرشاد الإخوان" يقرر عدم التظاهر بالتحرير فى 25 يناير
           قال الدكتور أحمد عارف، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  إن  مكتب إرشاد الجماعة قرر فى اجتماعه اليوم عدم المشاركة فى أى تظاهرات   بميدان التحرير فى ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، الذى سيوافق بعد غد، الجمعة.

    وأكد عارف، أن الجماعة ترى أن جغرافيا ميدان التحرير ليست حكرًا على أحد،   نظرا لأن الميدان هو رمز الثورة لكن على الرغم من ذلك فإن الجماعة قررت  عدم  النزول إلى الميدان، وستركز جهودها فى المقابل للنزول إلى المواطن فى  إطار  حملة معا نبنى مصر.

هما فعلا مش هينزلوا لكن هينزلوا الطرف التالت
*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*كتب – عبد العزيز فتحي     *
*  	أغلق شباب الألتراس كل  الطرق المؤدية لمديرية أمن الفيوم، في رسالة واضحة  منهم إلى الجهات  الأمنية والسلطة القضائية، عن ما قد يحدث في حالة تأجيل  المحاكمات الخاصة  بقاتلي أفراد الألتراس خلال مذبحة بورسعيد التي راح  ضحيتها أكثر من 74  مشجعًا خلال مباراة الأهلي والمصري البورسعيدي، ببطولة  الدوري العام  الموسم الماضي.*
*  	فيما تم استدعاء قوات  الأمن المركزي لحماية مديرية الأمن من أي هجوم قد  يحدث من أفراد الألتراس ،  خاصة بعد واقعة تعديهم اليوم على محطات المترو  بالقاهرة، خاصة محطتي  السادات وسعد زغلول وتعطيل حركة المترو، بالإضافة إلى  قطع طريق كوبري قصر  النيل.*​


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*بالمستندات | رسالة سرية من رئيس وزراء قطر "تقلب" الفيسبوك.. ونشطاء: "وثيقة بيع البلد من الإخوان"

 






*
*
   انتشرت صورة على موقع التواصل الإجتماعي لرسالة من دولة قطر مكتوب في رأس   الموضوع "سري وعاجل جدا". وقد قام بعض النشطاء بنشرها تحت عنوان "وثيقة  بيع  البلد من الإخوان لدولة قطر", ولاقت هذه الرسالة إستنكارا شديدا من  جميع  رواد الفيسبوك من النشطاء والمواطنين البسطاء. والرسالة كلامها غير  مفهوم  ولكن فيما معناه أن مصر أرسلت رسالة لرئيس مجلس الوزراء القطري كان  ردها  هذه الرسالة السرية. وقد ذكرت الرسالة ان رئيس الوزراء قد قام بتشكيل   فريقين من الجانب القطري, الأول معني بمشاريع شرق التفريعة, والآخر خاص   بمشاريع شركة الديار القطرية للإستثمار العقاري.*​* 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

أشتباكات بين الاخوان والمسيرة المتجهة إلى مكتب الارشاد بالمنيل


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

انسحاب الكنائس المصرية الثلاث من الحوار الوطنى الذى كان برعاية مؤسسة الرئاسة لعدم جديته ويصدر غدا بيان مشترك من الكنائس لإيضاح الأسباب


----------



## V mary (23 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> انسحاب الكنائس المصرية الثلاث من الحوار الوطنى الذى كان برعاية مؤسسة الرئاسة لعدم جديته ويصدر غدا بيان مشترك من الكنائس لإيضاح الأسباب



*أحسن هو الكلام معاهم عديم الجدوي اصلا ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

الاخوان المسلمون يفضون بالقوة اعتصام اولتراس اهلاوي عند محطة قطار الزقازيق ويقومون باعمال بلطجة وارهاب للمواطنين هناك


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

غلق شارع ابوقير من قبل المتظاهرين والتراس ديفلــز


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

الاالتراس تحاصر مقر الاخوان المسلمين بالمنيل


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

الالتراس يوقفون حركة القطارات بالزقايق


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

قطع طريق "دسوق - بسيون" بكفر الشيخ احتجاجا على نظام الكوبونات


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

مسيرة لألتراس أهلاوى على سكة حديد أسوان


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

حزب مصر يجمد مشاركته بجلسات الحوار الوطنى


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

الفريق شفيق يعلن لأول مره عن أسماء الأربعة أشخاص الذين صدر ضدهم حكم بالمنع للسفر علي خلفية تورطهم في تزوير المطابع الأميرية ليلة إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية وهم : 
خيرت الشاطر  - عصام العريان - صفوت حجازي - عصام سلطان


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*وجه الفريق أحمد شفيق نصيحة لقيادات الإخوان فى حواره لقناة القاهرة والناس ، قائلا إن يوم الحساب قريب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الحرس الجمهورى مسئول عن حماية النظام وأوامره من الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*قال أحمد شفيق المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية ، إن فيلم محاكمة المسئولين على سقوط الشهداء سيتكرر مرة أخرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو "الاتحادية" ينظمون مسيرة بالسيارات للتنديد بالإخوان ومرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*هتافات بذكرى "أبو ضيف": "لا إخوان ولا مسلمين باعوا الدولة وباعوا الدين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*شفيق للإخوان: من أنتم؟.. والثورة على الجماعة قادمة لا محالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*شفيق لـ"الإخوان": "تعلموا منى السياسة.. مصر لن تكون إيران"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*نظم العشرات من أعضاء تحالف شباب الثورة، وقفة احتجاجية بميدان الكيت كات، مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، للمطالبة بالقصاص للشهداء، مرددين هتافات "مبنحتفلشى المرشد لازم يمشى"،"عيش.. حرية.. عدالة اجتماعية.. مطالبنا ثورية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*تظاهر العشرات من شباب وأهالى منطقة المنيل والروضة أمام مبنى مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين السابق ومقر حزب الحرية والعدالة الحالى بالمنيل، والذى يضم مقر جريدة الحرية والعدالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*قال سالم أبو ضيف، شقيق الشهيد الحسينى أبو ضيف، إن الإخوان شوهوا الدين الإسلامى وأساءوا إليه، مستنكرا تصريحات محمود مكى نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق عندما قال "إن البقاء للأقوى".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

غدا وقفة أمام مقر «الجماعة» بالمقطم .. لعرض حملة «إخوان كاذبون باسم الدين


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*قال حسن ياسين، المتحدث الرسمى للنيابة العامة، اليوم الأربعاء، إن النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله على استعداد لمقابلة وفد من رابطة مشجعى النادى الأهلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*كشف الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس حزب مصر القوية، اقترح اسمه واسم الراحل عمر سليمان كـ"شرفاء" لرئاسة الحكومة قبل تنحى الرئيس السابق بيوم واحد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

المنعم ابو الفتوح عبر تويتر :عيش- حرية- كرامة انسانية- عدالة اجتماعية ..ثورتنا مستمرة إلى أن تتحقق مطالبنا.. نلتقي جميعا يوم الجمعة بمسيرة مصرالقوية من مسجد الاستقامة


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2013)

ناشد ضباط شرطة بورسعيد أهالى المدينة الباسلة فى بيان لهم نشروه اليوم الأربعاء، على الصفحة الخاصة بهم بموقع التواصل الإجتماعى "فيسبوك" بعدم انسياق أبناء المحافظة وراء الشائعات والمخططات، التى تهدف إلى إسقاط مؤسسة الشرطة.

وأكدوا فى نص بيانهم، أنهم لم ولن يشتبكوا مع أى فصيل سياسي أو حزب أو أى من ينتمون لأى حركات ثورية، مؤكدين أنهم سيكونون على الحياد "لأننا منكم ونحن جميعاً ننتمى للشعب".

وأوضحوا فى بيانهم بأنهم سيضربون بيد من حديد على كل من يحاول إشعال الفتنة بين الشعب والشرطة، وكل من يحاول التخريب أو افتعال أي أعمال بلطجة تجاه المتظاهرين يومي  ٢٥و٢٦ يناير المقبلين.


----------



## V mary (23 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ناشد ضباط شرطة بورسعيد أهالى المدينة الباسلة فى بيان لهم نشروه اليوم الأربعاء، على الصفحة الخاصة بهم بموقع التواصل الإجتماعى "فيسبوك" بعدم انسياق أبناء المحافظة وراء الشائعات والمخططات، التى تهدف إلى إسقاط مؤسسة الشرطة.
> 
> وأكدوا فى نص بيانهم، أنهم لم ولن يشتبكوا مع أى فصيل سياسي أو حزب أو أى من ينتمون لأى حركات ثورية، مؤكدين أنهم سيكونون على الحياد "لأننا منكم ونحن جميعاً ننتمى للشعب".
> 
> وأوضحوا فى بيانهم بأنهم سيضربون بيد من حديد على كل من يحاول إشعال الفتنة بين الشعب والشرطة، وكل من يحاول التخريب أو افتعال أي أعمال بلطجة تجاه المتظاهرين يومي  25و26 يناير المقبلين.



فعلا نفسي الناس تعرف ان الاحزاب ال......، من  هدفها إسقاط الشرطة علشان يحل محلها ملشياتهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*شدد الناشط السياسى علاء عبد الفتاح، على ضرورة التركيز على إسقاط السلطة التنفيذية متمثلة فى الحكومات، كبداية فى طريق إسقاط حكم الإخوان، خاصة أن تلك الحكومات يتم تسييسها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*شفيق: على الداعين لمظاهرات 25 يناير المطالبة بانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*القوى الثورية تقيم غرفة عمليات بـ"التيار الشعبى" لتلقى شكاوى 25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*يتجمع الآن بشارع بورسعيد بمنطقة حدائق القبة مجموعة من أهالى مجموعة من المسجلين خطر ألقى رجال الشرطة القبض عليهم منذ أيام، ومتهمين بإحراز مخدرات وأسلحة نارية، وهددوا باقتحام قسم شرطة الحدائق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*حبس قيادى سلفى 45 يوماًَ بتهمة إحراز أسلحة بيضاء فى القليوبية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*عبد الحكيم عبد الناصر: أؤيد إسقاط دولة الإخوان فى 25 يناير

قال عبد الحكيم جمال عبد الناصر: "أنا مع إسقاط دولة الإخوان وإذا كان مرسى مصمما أنه إخوان سيسقط معهم ولو أصبح رئيسا للجمهورية ولكل المصريين يبقى براءة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*صرح أحمد إمام، عضو المكتب السياسى لحزب مصر القوية، أن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس حزب مصر القوية سيقود مسيرة الحزب المقرر تنظيمها أمام مسجد الاستقامة بعد صلاة الجمعة فى الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناي*ر


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*الإخوان: سنحمى مقارنا ولن يجرؤ أحد على مهاجمتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الدستور": من الصعب إقصاء الإخوان إلا بالكثير من الدم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*وقعت اشتباكات بالأيدى وتراشق بالحجارة مساء اليوم الأربعاء، بين 350 مجندا بمعسكر الأمن المركزى بطور سيناء، وعدد من أمناء الشرطة القدامى احتجاجاً على المعاملة السيئة للمجندين المستجدين، مما أسفر عن وقوع 12 مصاباً، وتم نقلهم لمستشفى الطور العام، وأكد الدكتور عامر مصلحى مدير متشفى الطور، أن المجندين ادعوا أنهم "ضربوا" لكن ليس بهم إصابات وجروح.

 وتوجه اللواء محمود الحفناوى مدير أمن جنوب سيناء اللواء أحمد فوزى سكرتير عام المحافظة، واستمع لشكوى المجندين، وقرر إحالة بعض الضباط وأمناء الشرطة لمجلس تأديب.*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*






*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*
حذّر أولتراس أهلاوي على صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" من فوضى قادمة.
وكتب أدمن الصفحة "اللي حصل النهاردة ولا هو فوضى ولا قرصة ودن.. اللي حصل يعرفكم أن الفوضى قادمة".

*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*             محمد الغزاوي          *​*            نفى اللواء محسن راضي مدير أمن بورسعيد تصريحات وائل الابراشي  ببرنامج العاشرة مساء بشأن طلب ترحيل المتهمين في قضية مجزرة الاستاد من  سجن بورسعيد إلى مقر المحاكمة بالتجمع الخامس.

وأكد مدير الأمن على انه لم يصله أي اخطارات او تعليمات بترحيل المتهمين   من سجن بورسعيد وان جميع المكاتبات الواردة من الوزارة تطالب بابقاء   المتهمين بمحبسهم ، مطالبا الاعلام بتحري الدقة والتأكد من الخبر قبل   اذاعته أو نشره لأنهم لا يعون جيدا ما تسببه الاخبار المغلوطة بالشارع   المصري والبورسعيدي خاصة.

وكان العشرات من اهالي المتهمين تجمعوا منذ قليل امام سجن بورسعيد العمومي  بعد تصريحات الإبراشي المغلوطة التي أحدثت قلقاً وتوتراً بالشارع  البورسعيدي.

*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*




أكد كارم   رضوان، عضو مكتب الإرشاد ومسئول المكتب الإدارى بجماعة الإخوان بالقاهرة،   أن مقر الحزب فى القاهرة لم يحدث عليه أى هجوم سوى قيام مجموعة من الشباب   والشابات المنتمين للألتراس و6 أبريل وحزب الدستور بمحاولة التهجم على مقر   الحزب بالمنيل، ولكن كانت هناك عناصر من الأمن المركزى وشباب الجماعة   والحزب بالمقر ومنعت حدوث أى هجوم عليه.

وقال رضوان، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن أسلوب حرق المقار، والتهجم   عليها ليس له علاقة بالمعارضة، وإنما يندرج تحت إطار البلطجة، مشددا على   أنه "لن يجرؤ أحد على مهاجمة مقارنا على مستوى الجمهورية أيا كانت"، مشيرا   إلى أن الجماعة والحزب لديها مجموعاتها لحماية المقار.

وطالب رضوان، وزارة الداخلية بضرورة أن تحمى مقار الجماعة والحزب من   الاعتداءات التى قد تحدث لها فى الأيام القادمة، مشددا "لو تجرأ أحد وقام   بمهاجمة أى مقر للإخوان أو الحزب فشباب الجماعة والحزب سيتدخلون على الفور   لحماية جميع المقار بأنفسهم".

وكشف كارم، أن مقار الجماعة والحزب على مستوى الجمهورية يوجد بها أعضاء   الجماعة وشبابها لحمايتها من أى اعتداءات خلال الفترة القادمة، لافتا إلى   أن الجماعة حتى الآن تلتزم بالسلمية التامة مع الجميع، ولكن إن حدث هجوم   عليها من أى طرف سيتم الرد عليه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*نيابة بلبيس تناشد شباب الألتراس بالإدلاء بأقوالهم بشأن إطلاق النيران عليهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*أنقذت العناية الإلهية سكان عقار بمنطقة أرض اللواء التابعة لحى العجوزة من كارثة محققة، حيث تعرض لعدة شروخ نتيجة حفر قطعة أرض بجانبه، إلا أنه لم ينهار بالكامل،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*أكد أحمد سبيع، المستشار الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، على أنه حدث حريق محدود بمقر الموقع الإلكترونى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الكائن بمنطقة التوفيقية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أنقذت العناية الإلهية سكان عقار بمنطقة أرض اللواء التابعة لحى العجوزة من كارثة محققة، حيث تعرض لعدة شروخ نتيجة حفر قطعة أرض بجانبه، إلا أنه لم ينهار بالكامل،*



*انهيار منزل من ثلاث طوابق بأرض اللواء دون خسائر بالأرواح حتى الآن

انهار عقار يتكون من ثلاثة طوابق بجوار مسجد "حجاج" بمنطقة أرض اللواء، فى الدقائق الأولى من صباح اليوم، ولم يسفر عن وقوع أى مصابين أو خسائر فى الأرواح حتى الآن. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نيابة بلبيس تناشد شباب الألتراس بالإدلاء بأقوالهم بشأن إطلاق النيران عليهم*



*تمكن، منذ قليل، رجال البحث بفرع الجنوب بالشرقية من القبض على تاجر قام بإطلاق أعيرة على العشرات من شباب الألتراس أثنا قيامهم بتنظيم وقفة صامتة بميدان باتا للقصاص لشهداء مذبحة بورسعيد.*


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2013)

*
 	كشف  أبو العز الحريري، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، عن ظهور عدد من  شباب  الكشافة الإخوانية وسط الأحداث التي تمر بها مصر في الفترة الحالية،  مؤكدا  أن هذا أمرغير جيد. 
  	ولفت الحريرى، عبر حسابه الرسمى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى"فيس بوك" إلى   أن شباب كشافة الأخوان يتم تدريبها وإعدادها كأداة تستخدم لتولى مهام   وأعمال "حزب الحرية والعدالة".
  	ورفض الحريري "زي الكشافة" الذي يرتدونه أثناء تواجده في الشارع المصري   مما يثير القلق والرعب لدى المواطنين، ومن المفترض عدم تدخل الكشافة   بالأوضاع السياسية والشئون السياسية، مضيفاً أن تشكيل وتكوين مجموعة من   شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين يعنى تكوين "ميلشيات إخوانية".​*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

يتوجه   الرئيس  محمد مرسي صباح غد الخميس إلى الإسماعيلية لتفقد مبنى المحاكاة   بهيئة  قناة السويس، والاطلاع على خطط تطوير القناة وسير عمليات التطوير في   ضوء  توجيهات الرئيس الأخيرة للفريق مهاب مميش، رئيس هيئة قناة السويس. 

كما يحضر الرئيس في السابعة مساء غد بقاعة مؤتمرات الأزهر بمدينة نصر للاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف.


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*وزير الثقافة: الرئاسة المسئولة عن عدم دعوة الكُتاب لمعرض الكتاب

أكد د. محمد صابر عرب، وزير الثقافة، أن الوزارة لم تشارك فى اختيار الشخصيات الحاضرة لمعرض الكتاب، وأن مؤسسة الرئاسة وحدها هى المسئولة عما حدث لأنها هى التى اختارت الحاضرين والمشاركين فى المعرض.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*الخارجية تحتفل بالذكرى الثانية للثورة بإضاءة المبنى بكلمة 25 يناير

أضاءت وزارة الخارجية المصرية، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الخميس، مبنى الديوان العام للوزارة المتواجد بمنطقة كورنيش النيل بكلمة "ثورة 25 يناير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*مرسى يلقى كلمة الليلة.. والقرضاوى يخطب الجمعة بالأزهر

يوجه الرئيس محمد مرسى كلمة إلى الأمة عن ثورة 25 يناير عشية الاحتفال بها فى احتفالات المولد النبوى، الذى تقيمه وزارة الأوقاف بقاعة مؤتمرات الأزهر بمدينة نصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*حزب الجبهة: الإخوان يبحثون عن صدام بين الجيش والشعب بالضبطية

انتقد المهندس عمرو على، أمين إعلام حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية، تصريحات القيادى الإخوانى جمال حشمت التى طالب فيها بتفعيل الضبطية القضائية لضباط القوات المسلحة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*اشتباكات بالمولوتوف والقنابل المسيلة بين الأمن ومعتصمى التحرير

 نشبت اشتباكات فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الخميس بين عدد من المعتصمين المتواجدين بميدان التحرير وبين قوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف الجدار العازل الكائن بشارع القصر العينى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يحتشدون فى القصر العينى واستمرار الاشتباك مع الأمن

احتشد عدد من المعتصمين من المتواجدين بميدان التحرير فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الخميس بشارع القصر العينى، مرددين العديد من الهتافات منها: "هنجيب حقهم يانموت زيهم"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*انهيار سور السكة الحديد بمنطقة العشش بالدقى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير: الباعة الجائلون ومجهولون وراء الاشتباكات مع الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*استعدادات أمنية مكثفة لاستقبال الرئيس بالإسماعيلية اليوم

تواصل قوات الأمن والأجهزة السيادية بمحافظة الإسماعيلية، استعداداتها لاستقبال الرئيس محمد مرسى اليوم، حيث تم تزيين الشوارع المحيطة بمنى محاكاة هيئة قناة السويس بالشيخ زايد وهو مقر الزيارة لتدشين وحدتين بحريتين بالمجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"مصر القوية" يعلن انسحابه من الحوار الوطنى.. ويؤكد: يفتقد قيمته الحقيقية

أعلن الدكتور محمد الشهاوى عضو المكتب السياسى لحزب مصر القوية، أن الحزب انسحب من الحوار الوطنى و لن يشارك به لأنه أصبح ليس له فائدة، خاصة بعد تصريحات قيادات جماعة الأخوان المسلمين والتى تبلور أنه ليس له فائدة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*قال باسل عادل عضو لجنة تيسير الأعمال بحزب الدستور، ما زلنا فى الحلبة، وسنستمر إذا لم ينته ٢٥ يناير بالضربة القاضية للإخوان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور سيف عبد الفتاح، أستاذ العلوم السياسية المستشار السياسى السابق لمرسى:" الرئاسة يدها مرتعشة فى اتخاذ القرارات" *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*قام عدد من أعضاء القوى الثورية والحركات السياسية المتواجدين بميدان التحرير، فجر اليوم الخميس، بإقامة منصة تحت شعار "الوحدة الوطنية" على الرصيف الموازى لشارع محمد محمود استعداداً لإحياء الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*الوفد: مطالبة الإخوان بتفعيل الضبطية دليل على خوفهم من الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*أعلن ألتراس أهلاوى، أن التجمع لجلسة النطق فى قضية أحداث مجزرة بورسعيد سيكون فى تمام الساعة الثامنة أمام بوابة 8 فى أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*مستشار الرئيس لـ"الإخوان": نعترض فى حزب النور على نهج "الاستحواذ"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"فرسان الثورة" يشارك فى 25 يناير بـ8 مسيرات

قال شفيق أبو النصر رئيس لجنة الإعلام بحركة فرسان الثورة لـ"اليوم السابع" إن الحركة تقوم بالتعاون مع التيار الشعبى وباقى القوى الثورية المتواجدة بالاتحادية لتنظيم مسيرات استعدادا للخروج صباح الـ 25 من يناير من أماكنها المحددة متجهة إلى الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*الألتراس يقيم منصة بالتحرير استعدادا لـ"25 و26 يناير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"الدستور" يدعو للنزول 25 يناير لإسقاط الدستور ويؤكد: الثورة انتكست*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*كشف عبد المنعم عبد المقصود محامى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن الجماعة ستلاحق كل من حاول الاعتداء أو اعتدى على ممتلكاتها ومقراتها قانونيا،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يلتقى بسفراء بريطانيا وفرنسا وأيرلندا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"الأموال العامة" تدرس طلب حسين سالم التصالح مع الحكومة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*مصدر دبلوماسى: لا قرار نهائى بشأن استضافة مصر لمحادثات إيران*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يناير 2013)

*شن الشيخ حافظ سلامة،** أحد أبطال المقاومة الشعبية بالسويس، هجوما على حكومة هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء بسبب الزيادة المستمرة فى أسعار المواد الغذائية بسبب سياسة هذه الحكومة الفاشلة، *
*وقال "والله لقد حيرتمونا وكنتم على رأس المصائب التى حلت بالبلاد والعباد"،*​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*





*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*ألقت  قوات  الأمن المركزى ظهر اليوم الخميس، عدداً من القنابل المسيلة للدموع  والحجارة  على العشرات من المتظاهرين، عقب محاولتهم إزالة الجدار الخراسانى  بشارع  القصر العينى، قبيل الاحتفال بالذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير.

كان العشرات من المتظاهرين قد حاولوا إسقاط الكتلة الخراسانية بشارع القصر   العينى أمام المجمع العلمى عبر سلاسل حديدية ضخمة، حيث ربطوها بالكتلة،   وقبل أن ينجح المتظاهرون فى إسقاطها أطلقت قوات الأمن المتواجدة أمام مجلس   الشورى 3 قنابل مسيلة للدموع، كما تبادلت مع المتظاهرين إلقاء الحجارة   لمنعهم من إزالة الجدار.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

متظاهرو التحرير يحاولون إزالة الجدار الخراسانى بـ"قصر العينى"

الخميس، 24 يناير 2013 - 13:45





متظاهرو التحرير​​كتب هانى الحوتى وإسلام سعيد
يحاول  الآن عدد من المتواجدين بميدان التحرير ظهر اليوم الخميس، إزالة الجدار  الخراسانى بشارع القصر العينى أمام المجمع العلمى، وذلك قبل ساعات من بدء  الاحتفال بالذكرى الثانية بثورة 25 يناير.

واستخدم المتظاهرون سلسلة حديدية ضخمة لإسقاط الكتل الجدار الضخمة وسط هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"ثورتنا ثورة شباب".

وعلى جانب آخر تمركزت سيارتان مصفحتان وعدد من أفراد الأمن المركزى خلف الجدار أمام باب مجلس الشورى.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يناير 2013)

*واختتم "سلامة" بيانه بأن المواطنين المخلصين المغتربين حولوا لنا 19.5 مليار دولار فى العام الماضى، *
*وإيراد دخلنا من قناة السويس كان 6.5 مليار، أى 25 مليار دولار من مصدرين فقط، *​

*"فأين ذهبت هذه الدولارات إذا لم توفر لنا المواد الغذائية والضرورية للشعب ؟!".*​​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*
 	استنكر الكاتب الصحفي، علاء الأسواني، الاستخدام السيء للقرآن الكريم من   قبل الإخوان المسلمين، مستشهدا في ذلك بما قام به الإخوان في التحرير  عندما  كان يهتف المعتصمين بـ"يسقط حكم العسكر"، فيقوم الإخوان برفع صوت  القرآن  ليساعد على إخفاء أصوات المعارضين. وأضاف الأسواني، خلال لقائه  ببرنامج  "جملة مفيدة" على قناة "mbc مصر"، "أنا ضد الاحتفال بالثورة، أين  هي  الثورة؟، نحن لم نقم بشيء سوى أننا خلعنا رئيس". وأكد الأسواني أن  إسقاط  الدستور هو المطلب الأساسي للثورة، ثم يتبعه استقلال القضاء  والعدالة  الاجتماعية، مضيفا "أنا متفائل بالثورة".*​* الوطن​*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*
أقام المعتصمون من جماهير بورسعيد وأولتراس المصري وأهالى المتهمين فى أحداث الإستاد منصة كبيرة بمحيط سجن بورسعيد العمومي لإحياء مراسم استقلال بورسعيد - على حد قولهم - عقب صلاة جمعة الغد. 

وأصدرت مجموعات أولتراس المصري بيانهم الاول ظهر اليوم اكدوا خلاله ان بورسعيد 1956 التى قدمتالشهداء لايجوز لها قتل الابناء مؤكدين انهم يقفوا قلبا وقالبا من اجل الحرية للاحفاد.

ووجه الاولتراس المصراوي خلال البيان رسالة للاولتراس الاهلاوي معلنين ان الفرد من ابناء المدينة الحرة بألف من الأولتراس الاحمر وانه لن يساوى التاريخ فى يوم من الايام بين الفريقين لان بورسعيد بلد الشهداءوالفداء.

وحذر الأولتراس المصراوي فى بيانهم انهم لن يقبلوا ان يكونوا كبش فداء   وانهم سيقاتلون  ومن اجلهم سيموتون وانه يجب ان لايستهين احد بابناء   المدينة التى دفعت ضريبة الدم لمصر.

ورفع الأولتراس المصراوي شعارا من خلال اللافتات و الكتابة على الحوائط كتب عليه "لوظلمتم حد هنموتكو بجد"



*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

نظمت حركة "عايز أقول إني بحبك" المسيحية -ظهر اليوم  الخميس- وقفة لتهنئة إخوانهم المسلمين أمام مسجد الأزهر الشريف، بمناسبة  المولد النبوي الشريف.
تستهدف الوقفة، التأكيد على المحبة وأن الشعب بمختلف طوائفه نسيج واحد ووطن  واحد، ورفعوا لافتات ضد تقسيم الشعب، ولا فرق بين مسلم ومسيحي.


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"الصحة" تستعد لـ"25 يناير" بـ1950 سيارة إسعاف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*فى سابقة هى الأولى من نوعها، أرسل اتحاد أقباط ألمانيا التابع لأقباط المهجر برقيتين تهنئة لكل من شيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، ومفتى الجمهورية الدكتور على جمعة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*طارق الزمر: الدعوة لاستعمال العنف إهانة لثورة 25 يناير* 
*شوفوااا مين اللى بيتكلم عن العنف ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*خرطوم مياه يثير أزمة بمحطة مترو السادات.. والمياه تصل لصالة الركاب

أثار خرطوم مياه أزمة فى محطة مترو أنور السادات، بعدما تركه أحد المواطنين مفتوحاً أمام مدخل محطة المترو، أمام مجمع التحرير، ما أدى إلى تغطية المدخل بالمياه ووصولها إلى بدايات صالة الركاب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*قال الدكتور فريد إسماعيل عضو المكتب التنفيذى لحزب الحرية والعدالة فى تعليقه على الدعوات التى تطالب بحرق مقرات الحزب: "لن يجرؤ أحد أن يمد يده على مقرات الحرية والعدالة والإخوان غدا،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية تقيم كشك حراسة أمام مكتب الإرشاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*غطت حوائط محطة مترو أنور السادات العبارات التى سجلها ألتراس أهلاوى، والتى تدعو للقصاص لشهداء بورسعيد، ومنها "القصاص أو الدم، موعدنا 26/1، القصاص أو الفوضى، احذروا الفوضى، الدم بالدم، أهلاوى ثورجى، يسقط حكم الخرفان".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*ألتراس أهلاوى:التجمع بعد غد أمام "أهلى الجزيرة" لحضور النطق بالحكم

 أعلنت رابطة مشجعى النادى الأهلى "ألتراس أهلاوى" فى بيان لها اليوم الخميس، عن تغيير مكان التجمع المنتظر لأعضاء الرابطة المقرر صباح بعد غد السبت،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى من إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع لإجبار العشرات من المتظاهرين فى شارع قصر العينى، على التراجع والكف عن إلقاء الحجارة وزجاجات الملوتوف الحارقة على قوات الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*أعلن الدكتور محمد محمود طبيب المستشفى الميدانى، المتواجدة بصينية الميدان، عن تلقيه 7 حالات إصابة باختناق جراء إلقاء قوات الأمن المركزى قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*شباب الألتراس ينظمون مسيرة من "الأهلى" لأكاديمية الشرطة بعد غد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*أكد المهندس عبد الله فوزى رئيس الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو، أنه لم يتلق أى تعليمات بإغلاق أى محطات خلال مظاهرات الغد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*طالب الدكتور محمد البرادعى، رئيس حزب الدستور والقيادى بجبهة اﻹنقاذ الوطنى، الشعب المصرى بكافة طوائفه بالمشاركة فى تظاهرات 25 يناير فى ميدان التحرير وكل مكان فى مصر،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*مدير أمن الجيزة يوصى الدعاة بعدم التحدث فى السياسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*بديع: النهضة الإسلامية بدأت.. ورسالتنا رد الإنسانية إلى ربها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*صحيفة أمريكية تؤكد سعى إسرائيل لتجنيد العشرات من بدو سيناء لمراقبة الحدود مع مصر 

كشفت صحيفة "وورلد تريبيون" الأمريكية فى تقرير خطير لها نقلته صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" الإسرائيلية أن الجيش الإسرائيلى يخشى من غياب القدرة والرغبة لدى النظام المصرى الجديد فى تأمين الحدود المصرية مع إسرائيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*تنطلق غداً الجمعة مسيرة من أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية، لطلاب جامعة عين شمس عقب صلاة الجمعة، وتتجه لميدان التحرير مباشرة، وتضم طلاب حركة "أحرار عين شمس، والتيار الشعبى بجامعة عين شمس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*تجولت الحملة الشعبية لدعم مطالب التغيير "لازم" بشوارع الإسكندرية، فى ساعات مبكرة من صباح اليوم، علق خلالها أعضاء الحملة ملصقات ورقية، ورسمًا جرافيتيًا يحث المواطنين على المشاركة فى تظاهرات الغد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*تستعد مديرية أمن القاهرة لتأمين احتفالات المصريين بالذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير، حيث أصدر اللواء أسامة الصغير مساعد أول وزير الداخلية مدير أمن القاهرة، تعليماته لرجال الشرطة بالمديرية، بضرورة التواجد بفاعلية فى الشوارع وعدم الاحتكاك نهائياً بالمواطنين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*وصل منذ قليل جيمس وات السفير البريطانى إلى المقر البابوى بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، لزيارة البابا تواضروس الثانى وتهنئته بأعياد الميلاد، وتأتى الزيارة فى إطار ودى للبابا تواضروس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*انهار جزء من سور يفصل بين قضبان السكك الحديدية وبين شارع همفرست بمنطقة الدقى، مما أسفر عن نفوق حصانين تصادف توقفهما فى المكان دون وقوع خسائر بشرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*إخلاء منزل من السكان بالمنيا بسبب تصدعه نتيحه هبوط أرضى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"التحالف الشعبى" يشارك فى مسيرة كنيسة العذراء غدا بقيادة خالد على*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*أشعل عدد من المتظاهرين بشارع القصر العينى ظهر اليوم الخميس، النيران فى علم أخضر يحمل شعار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام، وسط ترديد الهتافات المناهضة للجماعة وللرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*غداً.. مسيرتان لطلاب الجامعات من "القاهرة والنور" لـ"التحرير"

يشارك طلاب الجامعات فى ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير غداً الجمعة من خلال مسيرتين الأولى من أمام مسجد النور، لتضم طلاب جامعة عين شمس، والثانية من أمام جامعة القاهرة لميدان التحرير.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى بشارع قصر العينى ومحيط "الوزراء والشورى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"الزراعة" تدرس إغلاق حديقة الحيوان غدا كإجراء احترازى لتأمينها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*أبو عيطة: جبهة الإنقاذ تشكل مجلسا رئاسيا.. وصباحى مرشح لرئاسته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"القابضة للمياه" تعلن الطوارئ لمواجهة مشاكل المياه خلال مظاهرات الغد

قال العميد محيى الصيرفى، المتحدث باسم الشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى، إن الشركة أعلنت حالة الطوارئ وشددت على استمرار العمل على مدار 24 ساعة، خوفا من حدوث أى انفجار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*الداخلية تناشد المتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى الالتزام بالسلمية وعدم التعرض للقوات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"أطباء التحرير" تشارك فى 25 يناير وتعلن دعمها الكامل لـ"الألتراس"


أعلنت جمعية أطباء التحرير، مشاركتها فى فاعليات إحياء ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، غدا الجمعة، بهدف استكمال الثورة وتصحيح مسارها الذى انحرف عن طريقه المنشود، على حد وصفها، حيث من المقرر أن تصاحب فرقها الطبية المسيرات المزمع تنظيمها بالقاهرة الكبرى لتأمين المتظاهرين طبيا، على أن تتجمع الفرق فور وصولها للميدان عن مسجد عمر مكرم كمستشفى ميدانى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

_*قامت مديرية أمن الغربية برفع درجة الاستعدادات القصوى لتأمين المنشآت الحيوية والبنوك والمصالح الحكومية والكنائس غدا، فى ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير حيث قامت مديرية الأمن بين القوات والضباط وقوات الأمن المركزى.*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*أصيب مأمور قسم شرطة قصر النيل وعميد بالأمن المركزى ومفتش مباحث قطاع غرب القاهرة ومجندين بطلقات خرطوش، وذلك أثناء محاولة عدد من المتظاهرين عبور الجدار الخرسانى بشارع القصر العينى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*طلبت نيابة أول أكتوبر، برئاسة المستشار عمرو مخلوف، تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة محاولة مجهولين إحراق مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة فرع مدينة السادس من أكتوبر، بعدما ألقوا زجاجات مولوتوف على المقر، وفروا هاربين قبل القبض عليهم، كما أمرت بندب الأدلة الجنائية لمعاينة المكان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*أكد اللواء عبد الفتاح حرب، مدير مصلحة الموانئ، اليوم الخميس، أنه تم تكثيف الإجراءات الأمنية بجميع منافذ الجمهورية، تحسباً لتطور الأحداث أثناء الاحتفال بالذكرى الثانية لثورة ٢٥ يناير، ومنع أى محاولة اختراق للمنافذ المصرية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*توقف الاشتباكات بمحيط قصر العينى وسط هتاف ضد وزارة الداخلية


توقفت الاشتباكات بشكل نهائى فى شارع القصر العينى، بعد أن قام عدد من الشباب بعمل مبادرة قام من خلالها بإعادة المحتجين إلى خلف الجدار الخراسانى الموجود بشارع القصر العينى،*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*أصيب  مأمور قسم شرطة قصر النيل وعميد بالأمن المركزى ومفتش مباحث قطاع غرب  القاهرة ومجندين بطلقات خرطوش، وذلك أثناء محاولة عدد من المتظاهرين عبور  الجدار الخرسانى بشارع القصر العينى. 

وأكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة أن العميد هانى جرجس مأمور قسم شرطة  قصر النيل توجه بصحبة العميد أحمد خيرى مفتش مباحث قطاع غرب القاهرة وعميد  بالأمن المركزى مكلف بتأمين محيط وزارة الداخلية ومجندين بالأمن المركزى  بطلقات خرطوش فى الوجه أطلقها أحد البلطجية عليهم أثناء محاولتهم تهدئة  الأوضاع والتحاور مع المتظاهرين لإعادتهم لميدان التحرير، وتم نقل المصابين  لمستشفى الشرطة لتلقى العلاج.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*أكد  محمود فكرى عضو ألتراس أهلاوى أن شباب الألتراس لن يشاركوا بشكل رسمى فى  مظاهرات غداً بميدان التحرير، لافتاً إلى أن من يرغب فى المشاركة بشكل فردى  لن يمنعه أحد من أعضاء الجروب.

وأوضح فكرى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن مظاهرة الألتراس ستكون يوم 26 يناير أمام  النادى الأهلى وستتجه إلى أكاديمية الشرطة، حيث مقر محاكمة المتهمين فى  مذبحة بورسعيد، موضحاً أن أعضاء الألتراس لم ينزلوا بشكل رسمى فى ذكرى  الثورة إلا بعد إعلان الصفحة الرسمية لهم على شبكة التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس  بوك" عن مكان التجمع فى حالة المشاركة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*تمكنت كاميرا “اليوم السابع″ من التقاط مشاهد فيديو لمجهول يطلق الخرطوش، خلال الاشتباكات التى اندلعت ظهر اليوم فى محيط ميدان التحرير، بين الأمن والمتظاهرين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*"الحركات القبطية" تعلن مشاركتها بمسيرات الغد وتدعو المصريين للنزول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2013)

*قوات الجيش تستعد لبناء جدار خراسانى فى شارع قصر العينى

وصلت إلى محيط شارع قصر العينى أوانش تابعة للقوات المسلحة وسيارات محملة بكتل خراسانية عصر اليوم الخميس،*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*أكد  محمود فكرى عضو ألتراس أهلاوى أن شباب الألتراس لن يشاركوا بشكل رسمى فى  مظاهرات غداً بميدان التحرير، لافتاً إلى أن من يرغب فى المشاركة بشكل فردى  لن يمنعه أحد من أعضاء الجروب.

وأوضح فكرى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن مظاهرة الألتراس ستكون يوم 26 يناير أمام  النادى الأهلى وستتجه إلى أكاديمية الشرطة، حيث مقر محاكمة المتهمين فى  مذبحة بورسعيد، موضحاً أن أعضاء الألتراس لم ينزلوا بشكل رسمى فى ذكرى  الثورة إلا بعد إعلان الصفحة الرسمية لهم على شبكة التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس  بوك" عن مكان التجمع فى حالة المشاركة.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*
تحرك المئات من شباب مجموعة " بلاك بلوك "، الذين احتشدوا مساء اليوم بميدان طلعت حرب، فى مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير.

وأعلن شباب " بلاك بلوك " اعتزامهم التصعيد عقب وصولهم ميدان التحرير، دون إفصاح عن مزيد من التفاصيل.

يذكر أن مجموعة بلاك بلوك تضم أعضاء ألتراس أهلاوى، والتى تطالب بالقصاص لدماء شهداء مذبحة بورسعيد.  
*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*كشف  إسلام لطفى،  وكيل مؤسسى حزب التيار المصرى، أحد شباب جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين المفصولين،  لـ"الوطن" عن حقيقة جروب "كلمة حق" المغلق الذي أسسه  شباب من الإخوان على  موقع التواصل الإجتماعى "فيس بوك" لحث بعضهم على  المشاركة فى ثورة 25  يناير.
وقال لطفى:"إن   هذا الجروب اسسه محمد عباس قبل 25 يناير، بشكل مغلق من أجل حث شباب الجماعة   على المشاركة يوم 25 يناير، وأتصل بمحمد القصاص وسامح البرقى، بإعتبارهما   أعضاء فى اللجنة الإعلامية لقسم الطلاب الذى كنت أتولى مسؤوليته فى   الجماعة، وعرض القصاص علينا الأمر فقلت له خليه يعمل هذا الجروب، وإذا حدث   تحقيق داخل الجماعة حوله فسوف أتحمل أنا مسؤوليته".
وأضاف:"إن هذا   الجروب كان يستخدم فى التنسيق بين شباب الإخوان الذين رغبوا فى المشاركة   يوم 25 يناير ثم فى الأيام التالية للثورة قبل قطع الانترنت".*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*التقى  البابا  تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،  اليوم، كلا من  نيكولا جالية سفير فرنسا بالقاهرة وإيسولد مويلان سفيرة  أيرلندا وأرتشيلف  ديزوليا تشفيلى سفير جورجيا، بالمقر البابوى  بالكاتدرائية المرقسية  بالعباسية فى زيارة ودية لتهنئته بجلوسه على الكرسى  البابوى وأعياد  الميلاد.

وقالت إيسولد مويلان سفيرة أيرلندا، إن اللقاء تطرق إلى التمنيات الطيبة   للكنيسة القبطية والأمان والخير لمصر وأن تؤول الأحوال للهدوء والخير   والسلام.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*علقت  صفحة "أنا  آسف ياريس"، أكبر الصفحات المؤيدة للرئيس السابق مبارك، على  الصورة  المتداولة على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، للرئيس محمد  مرسي مسرعا  من المسجد متجها صوب سيارته دون ارتداء حذاؤه.
كتب "الأدمن":   "في سابقة هي الأولى في تاريخ مصر، "مرسي" يفر هاربا من توافد المتظاهرين   عليه، وهتافاتهم ضده عقب الانتهاء من الصلاة في أحد مساجد القاهرة".
وأكمل في إشارة   منه إلى "مرسي": "قال يوما ما أنه سيذهب للصلاة بدون حراسة، ولكنه كذب وذهب   بمئات الحراس، ولكن إرادة الله أخرجته في حراسة من معه حافي القدمين  خائفا  من شعبه".*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*قام  العشرات  من أعضاء مجموعة أطلقت على نفسها مسمى "بلاك بلوك" أى الكتلة  السوداء،  مسيرة من ميدان طلعت حرب حتى ميدان التحرير، وذلك قبل ساعات من  بدء  الاحتفال بالذكرى الثانية للثورة، مؤكدين مشاركتهم فى إحياء ذكرى  الثورة  الثانية من أجل الدفاع عن المعتصمين بالميدان حال تعرضهم لأى  تهديدات.

وارتدى المشاركون بالمسيرة أقنعة سوداء وتى شيرتات مكتوبا عليها "هنكمل   ثورتنا"، كما رددوا العديد من الهتافات على دقات الطبول تطالب بإسقاط   النظام والقصاص لدم الشهداء.

يذكر أن عددا كبيرا من المشاركين فى المسيرة رفض الحديث لوسائل الإعلام،   فيما أكد عدد من المعتصمين بالميدان، أن المجموعة المسماة بالكتلة السوداء   سيكونون بديلا للجان الشعبية لمواجهة قوات الأمن فى حال تعرضها للمعتصمين.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*
قال اللواء أسامة إسماعيل،المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الداخية، إن الوزارة وضعت خطة لتأمين المواطنين في مظاهرات الغد.
وأكد ياسين، في مداخلة هاتفية له مع قناة أون تى فى، في برنامج مباشر مع   العاصمة، على أن الوزارة لن تستخدم القوة تجاه المتظاهرين وتعمل على ضبط   النفس، وتابع أن الوزارة تطالب من المواطنين ضبط النفس وعدم الاحتكاك مع   قوات الأمن في احتفالات الثورة، والاحتفاظ بسلمية المظاهرات.
*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*     عاجل بدء توافد أعضاء حازمون أمام بوابه مدينة الانتاج الإعلامي*​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

* أعلن  الحزب الإسلامي أنه قرر مشاركة القوى الوطنية والإسلامية الاحتفال  بـ25  يناير، امام مدينة الإفساد الإعلامي (الإنتاج الإعلامي سابقا) هذا على  حد  وصفهم، متهمين الإعلام بأنه سبب الأزمات والكوارث التي تعيشها البلاد   حاليا.​ وجاء نص البيان، أنه من واقع إيمانه  بثورة 25 يناير وحفاظا عليها  ولاستمرارها حتي إتمام كافة المطالب الثورية  التي خرج الشعب من أجلها، وهي  إسقاط النظام الفاسد، فإننا نرى أن العدو  الأول للثورة والطابور الخامس هو  الإعلام الفاسد الذي يسعى بجهد حثيث  لتقسيم الأمة بين إسلامي ومدني ووطني  وعميل، كل ذلك من أجل إسقاط مصر،  تمهيدا للقضاء عليها ويقف وراء ذلك فلول  النظام من رجال الإعلام الذين  أنشئوا تلك القنوات، وكذلك الإعلاميين الذين  كانوا أبواقا للنظام الهالك،  واليوم أصبحوا ثوار الإعلام.​ وأكد الحزب  الإسلامي، أننا بمشاركة القوى الوطنية والإسلامية الاحتفال  بذكرى 25 يناير  الثانية، أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي حتى تصل رسالتنا  لهؤلاء "البغاة"،  وأن الثورة ليست منكم ببعيد، وأنها قادرة على بتركم،  وحماية للثورة من  شروركم فقد مل وكره الشعب من ترككم تخربون في البلاد  بطولها وعرضها دون  رقيب أو حسيب، وأننا نحذر كل من سول له الشيطان أنه قادر  على إسقاط  الشرعية سوف يمر مرور الكرام، إننا نعلن وبكل وضوح أنه حالة  إسقاط الشرعية  فإن الثورة الإسلامية قادمة لا محالة، فلا يظن أحدكم من  المنضمين لحزب  الشيطان أن النصر لكم ألا أن حزب الله هم المفلحون.​ الوطن​*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*تظاهر  عدد من  شباب 6 إبريل أمام مديرية أمن الجيزة، وقفتهم الاحتجاجية أمام  المبنى، يأتى  هذا قبل 24 ساعة من انطلاق مظاهرات الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25  يناير التى  أطاحت بنظام الرئيس المخلوع. 

هذا فى الوقت الذى شهد فيه محيط منزل الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس   الوزراء تواجد أمنى مكثف لقوات أمن الجيزة، خوفاً من حدوث أية مناوشات من   شباب الألتراس، الذى تتواجد أعداد قليلة منه بين مديرية أمن الجيزة ومنزل   رئيس الوزراء.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*عززت  قوات  الأمن من تواجدها أمام مجلس الشورى وشارع قصر العينى وذلك بعد هجوم  عدد من  مجموعة البلاك بلوك على الأمن المتواجد وإلقاء الشماريخ عليهم،  وأطلقت قوات  الأمن المتواجدة هناك عددا من الأعيرة النارية لتفريق  المتظاهرين.

فيما يواصل المتظاهرون ترديد الهتافات المناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين   وحكم الرئيس مرسى، ويواصل عدد منهم إنشاء المنصة الخاصة بشباب المتظاهرين.*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

*  	قام الان مجموعة من المتظاهرين بالقاء قنابل ملتوف داخل مقر مجلس الشوري ،   وقاموا باشعال النار فى المقر ،  ويحاولون الان تكسير باقى الحواجز   الخراسانية ، مستخدمين اعمدة النور فى ظل هدوء كامل من الأمن .*​* 	وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً..*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يناير 2013)

*ياريت نفتح موضوع مخصص للثورة  لان واضح ان الاخبار بدأت والاحداث هتبقى موحوحة 
*


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)

تغيب الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، عن حضور حفل وزارة  الأوقاف بالمولد  النبوي الشريف، والذي أقيم بمقر قاعة  مؤتمرات الأزهر  بمدينة نصر، بحضور  الرئيس محمد مرسي ووزير الأوقاف الدكتور طلعت عفيفي.
    	وألقى الكلمة نيابة عن شيخ الأزهر، الشيخ عبدالفتاح بركة عضو هيئة كبار العلماء.
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يناير 2013)

البلتاجى يطالب الرئيس مرسي بإعلان حالة الطوارئ
طالب الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، القيادى بجماعة الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة، الرئيس محمد مرسي، بإعلان حالة الطوارئ المؤقتة فى البلاد، بسبب الاحداث التى تشهدها مصر فى الفترة الحالية. وأكد البلتاجى، موجهاً خطابه لرئيس الجمهورية، و وزيري الدفاع والداخلية، وذلك في تدوينة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، على ضرورة إعلان حالة الطوارئ المؤقتة والمحددة الأسباب والزمان والمكان؛ لوقف أحداث العنف التى تشهدها البلاد منذ 25 يناير الجاري، مشيراً إلى أن حماية ارواح المواطنين هى مهمة الرئيس ووزيرا الدفاع و الداخلية. الوطن


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يناير 2013)

قطع مجهولون الطريق أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل فى الاتجاهين، ووقفوا فى مقدمة الكوبرى وأجبروا السيارات والأوتوبيسات على تغير مسارها إلى كوبرى أكتوبر، وسمحوا للمارة الذين يسيرون على أقدامهم بالسير فقط.​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يناير 2013)

*اليوم.. "الشورى" يقر تعيين هشام رامز محافظا للبنك المركزى*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يناير 2013)

اعتدى مجهولون على مقر حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بالإسماعيلية، حيث حطموا اللافتة الموجودة على المقر والباب، وأحدثوا تلفيات داخل المقر. وقال عبد الله زيدان عضو حركة "حازمون" بالإسماعيلية إنه لم يتم سرقة أي شيء من داخل المقر؛ لأنهم أخلوا المقر بالكامل من جميع المحتويات. وأضاف أن مجهولين قاموا بإطلاق طلقات خرطوش على المقر، وكذلك الطوب والحجارة؛ مما أسفر عن إصابة أحد أعضاء الحركة، وهو محمد حليم بجرح بالرأس، وتلقى العلاج بمستشفى الإسماعيلية العام.


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)

قال النائب العام لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة  يوم الأحد إن 94 مواطنا  اُحيلوا للمحاكمة بتهمة السعي للاستيلاء على  السلطة في البلاد.​ ونقلت وكالة أنباء  الإمارات عن بيان للنائب العام قوله إن المشتبه بهم  دعوا في العلن الى  الالتزام بالدين الإسلامي بينما كانوا يتآمرون سرا  للاستيلاء على الدولة.​ وقالت الوكالة "كانت أهدافهم غير المعلنة الوصول إلى الاستيلاء على الحكم في الدولة ومناهضة المباديء الأساسية التي يقوم عليها."​ وأضافت "خططوا لذلك خفية في اجتماعات سرية عقدوها في منازلهم ومزارعهم   وأماكن اخرى حاولوا إخفائها وإخفاء ما يدبرونه خلالها عن أعين السلطات   المختصة."​ كانت صحيفة الخليج الخاصة ذكرت أن  السلطات في الإمارات اعتقلت العام  الماضي حوالي 60 شخصا ينتمي الكثير منهم  لجماعة الإصلاح الإسلامية التي  يشتبه في ان لها صلات بتنظيم الاخوان  المسلمين المحظور في البلاد.​ وقالت الصحيفة  في سبتمبر ايلول إن الإسلاميين المعتقلين اعترفوا بتشكيل  تنظيم سري مع  جناح مسلح بهدف الاستيلاء على السلطة وتأسيس دولة إسلامية في  الإمارات  العربية المتحدة.​ ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2013)

*وصول مبعوث من رئاسة الجمهورية لضريح الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وسحب مقتنيات الضريح من اوسمة ونياشين بحجة ملكية الرئاسة لتلك المقتنيات، وأخبر الموظفين القائمين على رعاية الضريح بأن الرئاسة قد رفعت يدها عن رعاية الضريح وتأمينه، و أن الرئاسة غير مسئولة عن أى أحداث تقع بالضريح*


----------



## V mary (27 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وصول مبعوث من رئاسة الجمهورية لضريح الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وسحب مقتنيات الضريح من اوسمة ونياشين بحجة ملكية الرئاسة لتلك المقتنيات، وأخبر الموظفين القائمين على رعاية الضريح بأن الرئاسة قد رفعت يدها عن رعاية الضريح وتأمينه، و أن الرئاسة غير مسئولة عن أى أحداث تقع بالضريح*



*اية العبط دة​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وصول مبعوث من رئاسة الجمهورية لضريح الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وسحب مقتنيات الضريح من اوسمة ونياشين بحجة ملكية الرئاسة لتلك المقتنيات، وأخبر الموظفين القائمين على رعاية الضريح بأن الرئاسة قد رفعت يدها عن رعاية الضريح وتأمينه، و أن الرئاسة غير مسئولة عن أى أحداث تقع بالضريح*



*متوقع تماما لانه عدوهم الازلي و كان كاشفهم علي حقيقتهم*

*حسبي الله فيهم و نعمي الوكيل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *متوقع تماما لانه عدوهم الازلي و كان كاشفهم علي حقيقتهم*
> 
> *حسبي الله فيهم و نعمي الوكيل*​



*هو ده مستوى الأخوان .... وكل يوم يظهروا غباوتهم أكثر فأكثر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وصول مبعوث من رئاسة الجمهورية لضريح الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وسحب مقتنيات الضريح من اوسمة ونياشين بحجة ملكية الرئاسة لتلك المقتنيات، وأخبر الموظفين القائمين على رعاية الضريح بأن الرئاسة قد رفعت يدها عن رعاية الضريح وتأمينه، و أن الرئاسة غير مسئولة عن أى أحداث تقع بالضريح*


*إعملوا اللى تعملوه - أياً كان - وأياً ما فعل عبد الناصر*
*سيظل ضوفره برقابيكم جميعاً *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*حريق يدمر مصنع كيما أرت بأكتوبر | الدستور الأصل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*شطب دعوى إسقاط الجنسية الأمريكية عن أبناء الرئيس لعدم حضور مقيميها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*إتحاد الكرة :: تأجيل الدوري الي أجل غير مسمي لدواعي أمنية*


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إتحاد الكرة :: تأجيل الدوري الي أجل غير مسمي لدواعي أمنية*


الدورى المصرى مات اكلينكيا
من الممكن حاليا شطبة من الفيفا اذا تاخر نشاطة اكثر من كدة


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*قطع طريق الاسكندرية القاهرة الزراعي عند بركة السبع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*رئيس مترو الأنفاق :اقتحام محطة ثكنات المعادى من قبل المتظاهرين وتوقف الحركة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إعملوا اللى تعملوه - أياً كان - وأياً ما فعل عبد الناصر*
> *سيظل ضوفره برقابيكم جميعاً *​



*فائدة تغيير البامبرز: الرئاسة تتراجع عن سحب مكتب ضريح عبدالناصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]psFUl0mCeY8#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

مسخرة رئاسية


[YOUTUBE]vCPt_frwvzI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*1 جنيه مصري = 0.1505 دولار أمريكي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

الشورى يوافق على تشكيل لجنة لتحليل أداء القنوات الفضائية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2013)

*وافق الدكتور أحمد فهمى، رئيس مجلس الشورى، فى جلسه اليوم الاثنين، على تشكيل لجنة يرأسها النائب محمد عبد اللطيف، لبحث محتوى ما تقدمه القنوات الفضائية.*​*جاء ذلك بناء على المقترح الذى تقدم به النائب محمد عبد اللطيف عن حزب الوسط على مجلس الشورى، بتشكيل لجنة من شيوخ الإعلام، لبحث المعايير التى تعمل بها وسائل الإعلام الآن، ومعرفة أى منها يقوم بدوره، ومن يدعو إلى أعمال إرهابية.*​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2013)

​*على مايبدو ان ادكتور أحمد فهمى لايزال متأثراً بحادث نيللى على الطائرة المصرية *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"القابضة": زيادة تعريفة المياه على المصانع والفيلات والمحال التجارية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"المحامين" تتضامن مع مدن القناة الأربعاء والخميس وتدافع عن المعتقلين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*محامى مبارك يتنازل عن دعوى الإفراج الصحى عنه.. والحكم 26 مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*تأجيل محاكمة صفوت الشريف فى قضية كسب غير مشروع لـ25 فبراير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"واشنطن بوست" تنتقد إصرار واشنطن على إرسال طائرات إف 16 لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"النور" يقترح ترشيح "الأعلى للقضاء" 3 قضاة يختار مرسى أحدهم نائباً عاماً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*الجامعة الأمريكية تقرر استمرار غلق مبنى التحرير ووقف النشاط بـ"الفلكى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*حرس الحدود تضبط 7 صواريخ و11 خزنة رشاش بمخزن سرى فى السلوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"الإنقاذ" تقرر توسيع القيادة العليا لتضم ممثلين للمرأة والشباب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*بلاغ يطالب بالتحقيق فى منع محامى دعوى إسقاط الجنسية عن نجلى الرئيس من الحضور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*تحقيقات موسعة لكشف غموض العثور على جثة مجند على القضبان ببولاق الدكرور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*بلاغ كاذب بوجود قنبلة يثير الذعر بمحكمة كوم حمادة بالبحيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*محافظ السويس: مخزون الطعام الاستراتيجى بالمحافظة يكفى لـ 8 أيام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*عودة طوابير السيارات أمام محطات الوقود ببنى سويف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*لليوم الرابع.. غلق مديرية تعليم الشرقية بالجنازير بعد إضراب الإداريين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*مسئول بالسويس: خسائر الاشتباكات وصلت لـ30 مليون جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*اعتصام موظفى الوحدة المحلية بـ"رأس غارب" للمطالبة بإقالة رئيس المدينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*قرر المستشار ثروت حماد، قاضى التحقيقات المنتدب من وزير العدل، إخلاء سبيل الناشط علاء عبد الفتاح، نجل الحقوقى سيف الإسلام عبد الفتاح، مؤقتاً من سراى التحقيقات، لحين استكمالها الأسبوع المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*عصام سلطان: لم أخطر بموعد قضية شفيق.. وحبسى مخالف للقانون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*تجمهر العشرات من المواطنين على محطة كوبرى الليمون "خط الشرق بمحطة مصر"، منذ قليل، اعتراضا منهم على تأخر القطارات أكثر من ساعة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*"القضاء الإدارى" تقضى بعدم قبول دعوى حل "الدستورية العليا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*حرس الحدود يحبط محاولة للتنقيب عن الذهب فى المنطقة الجنوبية 

تمكنت عناصر حرس حدود، المنطقة الجنوبية العسكرية، من ضبط 4 عربات تويوتا هاى لوكس، وعليها عدد 162 فردا سودانى الجنسية بحيازتهم 18 جهاز كشف عن المعادن وبندقية آلية عيار 7.62×39 و5230 وعدد 2 خزنة أثناء قيامهم بالبحث والتنقيب عن خام الذهب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*استدعاء مصطفى النجار غداً فى قضية إهانة القضاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*القضاء الإدارى يقضى بعدم اختصاصه بإلغاء قرار المشير بحل مجلس الشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*غرق فندق عائم بأسوان وإجلاء ركابه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*صرح الدكتور ياسر على، المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، سيسافر غدا إلى ألمانيا فى زيارة سريعة تستغرق يوما واحدا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*شفيق يقدم التعازى لشعب مصر فى ضحايا الاحتجاجات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*وزير اقتصاد ألمانيا يربط استثمارات بلاده فى مصر بدعم حقوق الإنسان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*حرس الحدود يضبط 47 بندقية آلية و38 خزنة على الحدود الغربية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت شاهيناز الدسوقى مديرة مديرية التربية والتعليم بالقاهرة، عن أنه بالمرور على المدارس الكائنة بمحيط ميدان التحرير، تم اكتشاف محاولة لسرقة محتويات مدرسة القربية الإعدادية بنين، بشارع محمد محمود وبعض التلفيات، حيث تم بعثرة محتويات المكتبة بالكامل بها، مع فقد أجهزة الكومبيوتر الخاصة بالمدرسة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*القبض على 3 طلاب من البلاك بلوك بالدقى تنفيذا لقرار النائب العام

اليوم السابع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*اليوم السابع‎

أبوحامد: جبهة الإنقاذ لا تمثل الشارع الغاضب و لا تمثل سوى نفسها و التراجع أمام تهديدات الإسلاميين وبلطجة الإخوان لن تزيدهم إلا تمادي في البلطجة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*المصريون بألمانيا يستقبلون مرسي بمظاهرة حاشدة امام البرلمان الالماني بـ"برلين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قررت أسرة الراحل جمال البنا تشييع جثمانه عصر اليوم الأربعاء، وذلك من مسجد على بن أبى طالب بجوار مستشفى الزراعيين بالدقى، حيث تؤدى عليه صلاة الجنازة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*جنايات القاهرة تؤيد منع عز من التصرف بأمواله وتسمح لأسرته بالتصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قضت محكمة جنايات شبين الكوم بالمنوفية، صباح اليوم، الأربعاء، بمعاقبة 7 متهمين بالمؤبد والسجن المشدد 15 عاما لـ12 آخرين قاموا بإشعال النيران فى قسم شرطة السادات بمحافظة المنوفية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*القبض على 11 متهماً جديداً لمحاولتهم إحراق مبنى محافظة الشرقية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*العثور على جثة قتيل ثالث بميدان عبدالمنعم رياض مصابًا بطلق خرطوش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*القوى السياسية ببورسعيد ترفض استقبال تقصى حقائق الشورى"
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قام ظهر اليوم الأربعاء، عدد من البلطجية باقتحام مبنى المحكمة القديم بحى فيصل، واستولوا عليه، وقاموا بتسكين أنفسهم كل منهم بوحدة سكنية، حيث يتكون المبنى من 5 أدوار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*وزير المالية: مفاوضات مصر مع صندوق النقد لم تتأثر بالعنف فى الشارع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*نيابة جنوب الجيزة تجدد حبس سائق قطار البدرشين 15 يوما*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*براءة المتهم بإطلاق النيران على الناشط السياسى مهند سمير بميدان التحرير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*الجالية المصرية بألمانيا ترفض لقاء المرسي وتتظاهر أمام السفارة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*مقتطفات من مؤتمر صحفي في وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية مع فيكتوريا نولاند:

نحن ندين بشدة أعمال العنف الأخيرة التي وقعت في مختلف المدن المصرية. ونقدم تعازينا لأسر الذين قتلوا والذين أصيبوا. نحن نننظر من جميع المصريين التعبير عن أنفسهم بشكل سلمي ومن جميع القادة المصريين العمل بفاعلية لمنع المزيد من العنف. الشعب المصري يريد أن يرى الثورة والتغيير الذي حاربوا من أجل تحقيقه ينجح بطريقة سلمية وديمقراطية وهذا ما نريد ان نراه جميعا. نحن مثل الشعب المصري نتطلع إلى الحكومة المصرية لمحاكمة المسؤولين عن سقوط القتلي والجرحي - واحترام حقوق جميع المصريين في محاكمة عادلة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*الإخوان رداً على مبادرة البرادعى: ندعم الحوار وندرس كافة المبادرات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*محافظ السويس يعقد مؤتمر صحفي بشأت تطورات الاوضاع بالمحافظة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*إلغاء زيارة وفد لجنة الشئون العربية بالشورى لبورسعيد والسويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*قيادات الجبهة يتوافدون على "الوفد" لبدء اجتماعهم مع "النور"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*الان بث مباشر على الاون تى فى من برلين لنقل مراسم استقبال مرسى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*"العفو الدولية" تتظاهر ضد مرسى فى برلين بتماثيل نفرتيتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*أمر النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله بالتحفظ على أموال وكافة ممتلكات فؤاد سلطان ومنير فخرى عبد النور وزيرى السياحة السابقين، ووضعهما على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر وترقب الوصول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

* قرر عدد من موظفى ديوان عام وزارة الشرقية والعاملين بمشروع فصل الإنتاج عن التوزيع بالمحافظة، الاعتصام أمام وزارة المالية، احتجاجا على رفض الوزارة تنفيذ تثبيتهم بناء على موافقة الجهاز المركزى للتنظيم والإدارة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أمر النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله بالتحفظ على أموال وكافة ممتلكات فؤاد سلطان ومنير فخرى عبد النور وزيرى السياحة السابقين، ووضعهما على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر وترقب الوصول*


*دة علشان شاليهات شاطئ عايدة اللى كان مأجرها حبيب العادلى ونظيف*
*من حوالى عشر سنين تقريباً*
*يعنى قبل ما منير ياخد الأعدادية*
:new6:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*وفاة رابع مواطن في إشتباكات بين الإمن والمتظاهرين في شارع قصر النيل منذ قليل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

اسره الرئيس تصل طابا علي *طائره خاصه *للقيام بجوله سياحيه


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*خبراء الطقس يتوقعون سقوط أمطار على القاهرة والوجه البحرى مساء اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*وصول "العريان" ونائب مرشد الإخوان لتشييع جثمان جمال البنا بالدقى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

مرسى:على النظام السورى *ألا يتشبث بالسلطة حقنا للدم *السوريين


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*الجالية المصرية بألمانيا تدعو للتظاهر غدًا احتجاجًا على زيارة مرسى لبرلين

اجتمعت الجالية المصرية فى ألمانيا احتجاجا على زيارة الرئيس المصرى محمد مرسى لبرلين، كما دعت إلى تنظيم مظاهرات غدا الخميس للتعبير عن غضبهم للمجتمعات الدولية من انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان والاستبداد والتعصب التى تحدث فى مصر فى الوقت الحالى فى الوقت الذى يقوم فيه مرسى بزيارة لبرلين، مشيرة إلى أن المسيرة ستبدأ فى الساعة الخامسة والربع مساء فى مدينة دوسلدورف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> مرسى:على النظام السورى *ألا يتشبث بالسلطة حقنا للدم *السوريين



:t19::t19::t19:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*مش فوتوشوب يا مسلمين ......ده طبقا لشرع الله



​http://enough14.org/2013/01/29/berlin-kundgebung-gegen-mursi-besuch-tahrir-suez-portsaid/*


----------



## V mary (30 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> مرسى:على النظام السورى *ألا يتشبث بالسلطة حقنا للدم *السوريين



*والله 
دة علي اساس ان الشعب بتاعنا بينزل عصير مش دم 
ما شاء الله 
هو حالف يشلنا  كلنا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

V mary قال:


> *والله
> دة علي اساس ان الشعب بتاعنا بينزل عصير مش دم
> ما شاء الله
> هو حالف يشلنا  كلنا​*



*ده الغباء بغباوة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مش فوتوشوب يا مسلمين ......ده طبقا لشرع الله
> 
> 
> 
> ​http://enough14.org/2013/01/29/berlin-kundgebung-gegen-mursi-besuch-tahrir-suez-portsaid/*



*فييييينك يا ام احمد :fun_lol:​*


----------



## V mary (30 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مش فوتوشوب يا مسلمين ......ده طبقا لشرع الله
> 
> 
> 
> ​http://enough14.org/2013/01/29/berlin-kundgebung-gegen-mursi-besuch-tahrir-suez-portsaid/*



*كانوا بيقولوا كلمة سررررررررررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*للمرة الثانية.. مجهولون يقتحمون مدرسة بالسويس ويسرقون محتوياتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*بدء اجتماع "قنديل" ووزير الداخلية بضباط الأمن المركزى*


----------



## V mary (30 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بدء اجتماع "قنديل" ووزير الداخلية بضباط الأمن المركزى*



*نفسي يستجدعوا ومايسمعوش كلامة 
ويعملوا زي الجيش حبيب الشعب​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*نيويورك تايمز: الدولة المصرية فى طريقها إلى الانهيار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فييييينك يا ام احمد :fun_lol:​*



*راحت هيلتون طابا على طائرة خاصة ..... تتهوى *


----------



## V mary (30 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نيويورك تايمز: الدولة المصرية فى طريقها إلى الانهيار*



*مش دة اللي هي عايزة 
مضايقة لية مالبركة في اوباما وهيلاري وباترسون 
جابوا ضرفها​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*البدوى عقب اجتماع الإنقاذ والنور: متفقون على ضرورة تعديل الدستور *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل مصطفى النجار ومحامين فى تحقيقات إهانة السلطة القضائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*تقدم صلاح جابر والد الشهيد جابر صلاح الشهير بـ"جيكا"، بخطاب إلى المجلس الدولى لحقوق الإنسان، يطالب فيه بتشكيل لجنة تحقيق دولية محايدة للتحقيق فى مقتل ابنه جابر صلاح (جيكا) يوم *20/11/2012


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*دعت الجالية المصرية بمدريد، على صفحتها الرسمية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، إلى تنظيم وقفة أمام السفارة المصرية بمدريد، قائلة، "يا شباب مصر الكرام المقيمين فى مدريد وضواحيها، نظراً للظروف التى تمر بها البلاد، أدعوكم لتنظيم وقفة أمام السفارة، لنعبر عن مشاعرنا تجاه الوطن، والتنديد بسياسة الرئيس محمد مرسى فى مصر".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*قطع شارع الهرم الآن من الإتجاهين أمام محافظة الجيزة من البلاك بلوك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*أعلنت الإذاعة الداخلية لمحطة مصر برمسيس عن توقف جميع القطارات المتوجهة إلى وجه قبلي بسبب وجود تظاهرات بمنطقة أرض اللواء، وذلك حرصا على حياة المواطنين.

الدستور الاصلى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قطع شارع الهرم الآن من الإتجاهين أمام محافظة الجيزة من البلاك بلوك *





[YOUTUBE]vbR82HQb2WQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

*وزير العدل: قانون التظاهر الجديد يسمح للشرطة باستخدام القوة ضد المخربين*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وزير العدل: قانون التظاهر الجديد يسمح للشرطة باستخدام القوة ضد المخربين*


*أستنى يا أستاذى لأن القانون اللى نازل أما يهلك من الضحك*
*أو فيه كااااارثة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

*عبدالنور: وزير العدل أكد "استدعائى بقضية الفيللات كشاهد وليس متهما"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

عصام العريان في اتصال هاتفي لقناة الحافظ : نحن با ستطاعتنا اخراج 5 مليون اخواني* يفتكوا بهؤلاء البلطجية *الذين يدعون انهم من الثوار ولكننا *نتظر ساعة الصفر التي تحددها الجماعة *وذلك حرصا منا علي تطبيق الشريعة التي يرفضها هؤلاء البلطجية الممولين من الخارج *والذين يدعمهم الاعلام الداعر اعلام المسيح الدجال *وختم قولة باسلامية اسلامية ووصف المعارضين بانهم شرذمة ولا يمثلوا كيان الامة


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

العريان: التأييد الواسع للإسلاميين جاء نتيجة العمل الجاد وسط الناس وتحقيقهم أحلام البسطاء


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

السلطات السعودية تضع عالم أزهري مصري رهن الإقامة الجبرية منذ عامين دون إبداء أسباب


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*الجنايات تقضى ببراءة جميع المتهمين بقتل المتظاهرين بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*جنايات الجيزة تخلى سبيل يوسف والى فى قضية أرض البياضية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

دير شبيجل الألمانية: مرسي فشل فى خفض ديون مصر.. وحصل على نصائح لادارة البلاد


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

نبيه الوحش: البابا تواضروس يقود البلاك بلوك بنفسه


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

دعوى قضائية لمنع عرض المسلسلات التركية في مصر لمخالفتها للشريعة, وعلي رأسها حريم السلطان!


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> نبيه الوحش: البابا تواضروس يقود البلاك بلوك بنفسه



*شوف يا نبيه يا جحش طووووووووول عمرى شايفاااك رمز للتخلف
دلوووقتى بس عرفت انى ظلمت التخلف ولازم اعتذرله :a82:*


----------



## چاكس (31 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> نبيه الوحش: البابا تواضروس يقود البلاك بلوك بنفسه



مين نبيه الوحش ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> مين نبيه الوحش ؟



*يُحكى عنه أنه محامى واحياناً سياسى متأسلم بس الاكييييييييد أنه مبيفهمش *


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*لا انا كده لازم اشكر الجحش بجد خلانى اخد اغلى تقييمين من حبووا وجاكس *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> مين نبيه الوحش ؟​



*محامى الجماعات الأسلامية*
*أقتبس السيناريست " وحيد حامد " شخصيته فى فيلم*
*" طيور الظلام "*
*بما انك غاوى سيما يعنى *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*محللون ومشرعون أمريكيون: مرسى يتحمل مسئولية الوضع الاقتصادى المتدهور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*استقالة 150 عضوا بـ"النور" اعتراضا على لقاء قيادات الحزب بـ"الإنقاذ"*


----------



## چاكس (31 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *محامى الجماعات الأسلامية*
> *أقتبس السيناريست " وحيد حامد " شخصيته فى فيلم*
> *" طيور الظلام "*
> *بما انك غاوى سيما يعنى *
> [/CENTER]



merci
يععععععععععع .. شفت صورته على جوجل و يا ريتنى ما شفتها .. اصلى بخاف من العفاريت و المسوخ


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

مصر تتصدر اليوم جدول أعمال اجتماع وزراء خارجية الاتحاد الأوروبى ببروكسل


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*المتحدث الإعلامى للإخوان: نرفض الحوار بشروط مسبقة وندرس جميع المبادرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*التحقيق فى اتهام "الإبراشى" وقيادة كنسية بدعم مجموعة البلاك بلوك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*أغلقت المحال التجارية الموجودة بشارع الشيخ ريحان وشارع عبد العزيز جاويش، المؤديين لوزارة الداخلية، أبوابها، وذلك أثناء مرور مسيرة من ميدان التحرير متوجهة إلى مبنى وزارة الداخلية،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

الحسينى: للرئاسة أخطاء وهناك من لا يريد على رأس السلطة *قيادة ثورية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

الإتحاد الأوروبي يطالب بوقف الدعم الإقتصادي لمصر ويرهن مساعداته بالمسار الديمقراطي ويرى أن مصر تسير عكس الاتجاه الصحيح.


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

قال محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان   المسلمين  إن ما تمر به مصر الآن هو اختلاف رؤى وأطروحات، مشيرا إلى أنه   "من صميم  خصائص المرحلة الانتقالية من الديكتاتورية إلى الديمقراطية".
وشدد بديع، في تعليق على صفحته الرسمية على "فيس بوك"   اليوم الخميس، على أن ما تمر به مصر الآن يمكن أن يكون "إثراء للحياة   السياسية إذا ما أدير بحكمة وحنكة وابتعد عن التخوين والإقصاء".
وأعرب المرشد العام للإخوان عن اعتقاده  بأن الخلافات التي   تحدث بين القوى السياسية الآن هي أمر طبيعي لأانه تعبر  "بوضوحٍ عن  التعدد  في الثقافة المصرية" على حد وصفه.


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*


8 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Alaa Abd El Fattah ‏@alaa
عندنا 6 شهداء تم التعرف عليهم في القاهرة من بداية الأحداث. و النهاردة لقينا 3 في المشرحة و فيه عشرات مختفين​

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

خالد صلاح : تم القبض على مراسل اليوم السابع وإتهامه بإنتماؤه للبلاك بلوك


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

مصدر قضائي: المحكمة السويسرية ترفض طلب مصر باسترداد الأموال المهربة


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

النيابة تودع المتهم بحيازة مخطط إسرائيلى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2013)

إصابة أحد متظاهرى محيط الإتحادية بطلق نارى بالرأس


----------



## Maran+atha (1 فبراير 2013)

سقوط اول قتيل عند قصر الاتحادية


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

السجن 3 سنوات للعادلي ومساعده وتغريمهما 2 مليون و300 الف جنيه في قضية سخرة المجندين


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

جنايات القاهرة تتنحى عن نظر قضية إهدار المال العام في قطاع الطيران المدني والمتهم فيها أحمد شفيق وقيادات بالطيران


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

المتحدث باسم «الحرية والعدالة»: تعرية مواطن وسحله وتعذيبه أمام الاتحادية أمس بها أمر إيجابي أن الداخلية لأول مرة تعتذر


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

ﺣﺮﻳﻖ ﺿﺨﻢ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼﺎﻧﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻴﺢ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻯ


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

تحريات المباحث تقول ان المواطن المسحول كان معه 18 زجاجة مولوتوف وجيركن بنزين

*فينك يا عادلى ..... تلاميذك صامدون*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

القومى للإعاقة": الشرطة أطلقت النار على معاق فى أحداث بورسعيد


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> تحريات المباحث تقول ان المواطن المسحول كان معه 18 زجاجة مولوتوف وجيركن بنزين
> 
> *فينك يا عادلى ..... تلاميذك صامدون*



*ودول كان مخبيهم في الشراب 
دة الكدب بقي للركب 
أف أف أف زهقت من التدليس​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

الشيخ محمود شعبان صبح: من يطالب بإسقاط الرئيس مهدر دمه وقتله واجب


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

النائبة السابقة عزة الجرف: الإعلام يحاول نشر الفوضى


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> النائبة السابقة عزة الجرف: الإعلام يحاول نشر الفوضى



والنبي يا ام ايمن شوفي طبخلهم اية انتي علي الغداء النهاردة 
ومتسيبهوش كتير علي النار ليشيط


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

أحزاب تيار الاستقلال: يجب إحالة مرسى للمحاكمة بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

«الداخلية» تطالب «المواطن المسحول» بقبول الاعتذار.. وتعرض عليه فرصة عمل


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mNHOvsFmFDw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

قال وزير الداخلية، اللواء محمد إبراهيم، اليوم السبت، إن *مثيري الشغب هم من قاموا بتجريد المواطن أمام قصر الاتحادية*، في فعاليات جمعة الخلاص بالأمس، نتيجة التدافع فيما بينهم *وحاول رجال الشرطة مساعدته *وقاموا بسحبه *وفهم البعض خطأ أنهم قاموا بسحله، *مشدداً على معاقبة الجنود الذين قاموا بسحبه بهذه الطريقة ناحية المدرعة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> قال وزير الداخلية، اللواء محمد إبراهيم، اليوم السبت، إن *مثيري الشغب هم من قاموا بتجريد المواطن أمام قصر الاتحادية*، في فعاليات جمعة الخلاص بالأمس، نتيجة التدافع فيما بينهم *وحاول رجال الشرطة مساعدته *وقاموا بسحبه *وفهم البعض خطأ أنهم قاموا بسحله، *مشدداً على معاقبة الجنود الذين قاموا بسحبه بهذه الطريقة ناحية المدرعة.



[YOUTUBE]B77f61lVo4s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

*جبهة الأنقاذ تعلن رفض الحوار مع الرياسة .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

*رويترز: الرئيس الإيراني أحمدي نجاد في زيارة رسمية لمصر الأسبوع المقبل ، ليصبح أول رئيس إيراني يزور القاهرة عقب الثورة الإيرانية في عام 1979*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

متظاهرون يطلقون ألعابا نارية أمام الاتحادية ويطالبون برحيل "مرسى"


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

البابا تواضروس الثاني يفتتح المؤتمر العالمي السادس عن التاريخ المسيحي والرهبنة


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

راندا بنت حمادة المسحول على ال CBC : ابويا بيكدب وخايف علشان هددوه فى مستشفى الشرطة امبارح


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2013)

*ملثمين يحاولون اقتحام قصر الاتحاديه و المتظاهرين يتصدوا لهم*


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

*
**أكد  خالد المصرى عضو المكتب السياسى للجبهة السلفية بمصر، أن الجبهة ستشارك فى  مليونية رابعة العدوية الجمعة المقبل التى دعت إليها الجماعة الإسلامية.



وقال "المصرى" فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": "نرى أنه حان الوقت للنزول  نظرا للتواجد خلال الأيام الحالية للمعارضة رغم قلة أعدادهم، مؤكدا أنه من  حق أى أحد أن يتظاهر فى أى وقت وفى أى مكان بطرق سلمية".



كانت الجماعة الإسلامية وذراعها السياسية حزب البناء والتنمية، دعت  المصريين إلى المشاركة فى المليونية التى ستنظمها يوم الجمعة القادمة 8  فبراير، أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، وذلك نظرا للظروف التى تمر بها البلاد  ومنطق التخريب والعنف الذى يسود الآن وللحفاظ على استكمال أهداف الثورة. 



وقال خالد الشريف المستشار الإعلامى لحزب البناء والتنمية، إن الجماعة  الإسلامية وقادة الحزب سيعقدون مؤتمراً صحفياً يوم الاثنين القادم بمقر حزب  البناء والتنمية بالمهندسين للإعلان عن تفاصيل وأهداف المليونية.*​


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

*طالب  صبحى صالح عضو مجلس الشورى والقيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، البرلمان  باستعجال الحكومة فى إرسال مشروعى قانون التظاهر ومنع الشغب للمجلس للبدء  فى مناقشتهم.

وأكد صالح، أن وزارة العدل انتهت من مشروع قانون البلطجة، لافتا إلى أنه  سيتم إرساله إلى مجلس الشورى خلال الأيام المقبلة، مشيرا إلى أن هذا  المشروع سيحد من الجرائم التى تشهدها مصر، موضحا أنه بموجب هذا القانون  يمكن القبض على المسجلين خطرا دون ارتكابهم أى فعل إذا تواجدوا فى محيط  الاشتباكات أو الوقفات الاحتجاجية.

وأوضح القيادى الإخوانى، أن أعمال الشغب التى تشهدها ميادين مصر الآن تحتاج  إلى تفعيل القوانين التى تستلزم التصدى لمثيرى الشغب فى مصر، وتابع:  "المجتمع المصرى يشهد الآن حالة محاكاة لنموذج قانون العقوبات، فيوجد بيننا  المجرم العادى والمجرم الخطر".

وقال صبحى صالح، إن الرئيس منذ أن تولى زمام القيادة نجح فى علاج عصب  الفساد الموجود بالدولة، من خلال إصداره مجموعة من القرارات والإعلانات  الدستورية قبل صدور الدستور، لافتا إلى أن مؤشرات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  فى تصاعد، وعلى عكس ما تذكره جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى من أننا انهزمنا، أو أن  الرئيس فقد الشرعية".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى سلفى لمرسى: لن ندافع عنك مرة أخرى لتخليك عن "ضباط اللحية"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2013)

*صبحي صالح : أداء وزارة الداخلية في منتهى الحكمة !*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2013)

*بعد سحل حماده.. مسيرة «رجالة مصر متتعراش» أمام دار القضاء العالى غدا*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

فاطمة ناعوت (Fatima Naoot)‏


  ديلي ميل: الإخوان تدفع أمولاً لبلطجية للتحرش بالسيدات والإعتداء على الرجال في التحرير لمنع المظاهرات المعارضة

  نشرت صحيفة ديلي ميل البريطانية تقريراً عن حالات التحرش الجنسي التي    تتعرض لها السيدات المشاركات في المظاهرات المناوئة للرئيس محمد مرسي ونقلت    عن ناشطات قولهن أن الحزب الحاكم في مصر يدفع أمولاً لبلطجية للتحرش    بالمتظاهرات.
  وأضافت الناشطات أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تحرض هؤلاء  البلطجية للإعتداء   بالضرب على الرجال المشاركين في المظاهرات التي عمت كافة  أرجاء  الجمهورية  .​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*وصول منير فخرى عبد النور للنيابة للتحقيق معه بإهدار المال العام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*تقريـر الطـب الشرعـى بخصـوص حالـة الشهيـد محمـد الجنـدى :-
 آثـار أسلاك علـى الرقبـه ، آثـار صعـق بالكهربـاء باللسان ، كسـور بثـلاث ضلـوع ، آثـار كـى بالنـار علـى الظهـر والبطـن ، آثـار ضـرب بآلات حـاده فـى الوجـه والبطـن والظهـر والقدميـن ..!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QmxDfBIx9kk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

الخبر الذى تم نشره من يومين على صفحة قـنـاة الـعـربية تؤكده ايضا جريدة أخبار الخليج

250 مليون دولار من قطر لحركه حماس لحمايه مرسي ومنع سقوطه. وأن المبلغ تم تحويله لخالد مشعل بأوامر من رئيس الوزراء القطري وأنباء عن دخول الآف من عناصر الحركه إلي مصر لقمع المتظاهرين.


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)

*




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الثقافة يتقدم باستقالته لمرسي احتجاجا على اعمال العنف بالبلاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*أمن الغربية يطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المشاركين في تشييع جثمان «الجندي» عضو التيار الشعبي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*عبد الرحمن البر مفتي جماعة الاخوان وعضو مكتب الارشاد احد المرشحين لمنصب المفتي !!......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*صرف منير فخرى من النيابة بعد التحقيق معه فى مخالفات "شاطىء عايدة"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*حرب شوارع بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بمدينة طنطا عقب جنازة "الجندى"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*وفاة والد الشهيد علاء عبد الهادي شهيد مجلس الوزراء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*مفاجأة.. "بى بى سى": لم نجر أى استطلاعات رأى عن جبهة الإنقاذ*


*نفت نجلاء العمرى، مدير مكتب هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "بى بى سى" بالقاهرة، ما نُشرته صحيفة الحرية والعدالة التابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، نقلا عن وكالة أنباء الشرق الوسط، حول إجراء الهيئة استطلاع رأى على مدى يومين حول مدى شعبية جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، مؤكدة أن "بى بى سى" لم تجر أى استطلاع رأى عن شعبية "جبهة الإنقاذ".

 وأضافت العمرى للإعلامى جابر القرموطى، فى برنامج "مانشيت" على قناة "أون تى فى" أنه كان هناك سؤال فى حلقة برنامج "نقطة حوار" مضمونه: "هل تعبر مطالب جبهة الإنقاذ عن غالبية الشعب المصرى؟"، لافتة إلى أن مسار الحلقة فى البرنامج يدور حول استطلاع آراء المصريين سواء عبر الاتصالات الهاتفية أو فى الشارع.

 وتابعت العمرى : "كان هناك من يعبر عن تأييده لجبهة الإنقاذ، وهناك من يؤيد الإخوان، وهناك من يرفض ده وده ويقول إحنا عايزين ناكل عيش".

 وأضافت: "فيه أكثر من نقطة مهمة جدًا، إن فكرة استطلاعات الرأى فى منتهى الخطورة، ولدينا قواعد صارمة شديدة الصعوبة لتصميم استطلاع الرأى، ونقوم بها وفقًا للمعايير العلمية، وما حدث بالبرنامج ليس استطلاعًا للرأى"، مشيرة إلى أن "بى بى سى" ليست قناة مصرية، وبالتالى من حق أى مستمع أو مشاهد أن يدلى برأيه. 

 وأشارت "العمرى" إلى أن هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية أصدرت بيانًا رسميًا لتوضيح ما حدث، مشددة بقولها: "ما حدث فى البرنامج يعبر عمن شاركوا بآرائهم فى البرنامج، وما حدث لا أريد أن يتم استخدامه لصالح طرف".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الخارجية: لا خلاف بين مصر وفرنسا حول التدخل العسكرى فى مالى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*أبو حامد: كيف نسمح بزيارة نجاد قبل اعتذاره عن تأييد قاتل السادات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*نقل المستشار الذى حقق في قضية حمادة صابر إلى بني سويف *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*مدير أمن الغربية يطلب الاستعانة بمساعدات من القوات المسلحة رسمياً لمواجهة تدهور الأحوال الأمنية بالمحافظة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2013)

*واشنطن تؤكد قلقها إزاء العنف فى مصر وتطالب بمحاسبة المسئولين عنه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2013)

*البلتاجى منذ قليل للسلفيين فى قناه 25 يناير مصر : انا بقول السلفين اللى معترضين وخاصه حزب النور وعملين حملة تشويه لمرسى علشان احمد نجاد ..انا بقولهم متنسوش ممكن نرجعكم السجن تانى

نادر بكار في مكالمه هاتفيه مع عمرو أديب منذ قليل: انا بقول للبلتاجى والاخوان لو رجعنا السجون زى مبتقول يبقى مش هنرجع لوحدنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *البلتاجى منذ قليل للسلفيين فى قناه 25 يناير مصر : انا بقول السلفين اللى معترضين وخاصه حزب النور وعملين حملة تشويه لمرسى علشان احمد نجاد ..انا بقولهم متنسوش ممكن نرجعكم السجن تانى
> 
> نادر بكار في مكالمه هاتفيه مع عمرو أديب منذ قليل: انا بقول للبلتاجى والاخوان لو رجعنا السجون زى مبتقول يبقى مش هنرجع لوحدنا*



*وقعوا فى بعض خلاص :yahoo: 
ده اسمه شغل عصابات ربنا يرحمنا ويرجعهم كلهم للسجون لانها مكانهم الطبيعى فعلا ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2013)

*محاولة الاعتداء على الرئيس أحمدي نجاد في القاهرة 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2013)

*أحمد نجادى داخل الأزهر



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2013)

*يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية أن يسود البلاد الأربعاء طقس غير مستقر، حيث تنخفض درجات الحرارة انخفاضا ملحوظا وتنشط الرياح مثيرة للرمال والاتربة على معظم الانحاء وتؤدى إلى اضطراب الملاحة البحرية وتدهور الرؤية الأفقية*


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

يعقد  بعد قليل مؤتمر صحفي للحركة الوطنية المصرية، برئاسة الدكتور سعد الدين  إبراهيم المنسق العام للحركة، يحضر اللقاء الفريق أحمد شفيق عن طريق  الفيديو كونفرانس، ويشارك فى المؤتمر نخبة من قيادات الأحزاب والحركات  السياسية، ومنظمة اتحاد المحامين للدراسات القانونية والديمقراطية. 
وسيعلن في  نهاية المؤتمر الصحفي، والذى سيعقد بفندق "سفير ـ الدقى" عن توصيات القوى  السياسية بالحركة في عدد من الأمور السياسية التي تشغل الرأي العام ومن  أهمها التالي: 
محاسبة رئيس الجمهورية عن الجرائم التي ارتكبت في عهده، أسوة بما حدث مع الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك. 
رؤية الحركة لتداعيات سحل مصري أمام قصر الرئاسة، وآثار المشهد داخلياً ودولياً، وآلية الحل والمحاسبة للجريمة الكبرى. 
إعلان موقف  الحركة من شرعية الرئيس بعد الدستور الجديد والأحداث الجارية. فضلا عن  العنصرية في التعامل مع محافظات قناة السويس، وأهالي النوبة المهمشين،  والعنف والاضهاد الذي وقع عليهم جميعا، من قبل النظام الحاكم، والرؤية  المستقبلية لهم من قبل الحركة في المرحلة القادمة.


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

*عاجل: إخلاء سبيل صفوت الشريف بضمان محل إقامته في قضية إهدار المال العام بالتليفزيون*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

*أحمدى نجاد يدعو "البرادعى" و"صباحى "و"موسى" و"نور" للقائه غدًا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

*تشريعية الشوري توافق علي 1200 جنيه حد أدني للأجور و 50 الف جنيه للحد الأقصي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

*سيدات مصر يحملن السكاكين في المسيرة النسائية ضد التحرش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

*وجه الرئيس الفلسطيني التحية إلى الرئيس المصري في افتتاح كلمته أمام القمة الإسلامية قائلاً أشكر فخامة الرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

*المعارضة التونسية تنسحب من التأسيسية وتدعو إلى إضراب عام*


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

قال سامح المصري منسق منصة ميدان   التحرير عبر مكبرات الصوت أن المتظاهرين  بميدان التحرير يرفضون الزيارة   المرتقبة للرئيس الإيراني أحمدي نجاد إلى  الميدان  مساء اليوم،وأنه غير   مرغوب به وأن المتظاهرين لن يقبلوا دخوله إلى  الميدان ، كما أعلن رفضه   لقانون التظاهر الجديد قائلا "نرفض قانون احمد  مكي بتنظيم التظاهر".
  	وفى الوقت نفسه يقوم عدد من فناني الثورة برسم رسوم  ساخرة من جماعة   الإخوان والرئيس على أرضية الميدان ومطالبة بإسقاط النظام  كما تم كتابة   "10- 2 ماسبيرو احذروا يا أخوان ..بلاك بلوك"، بينما يقوم  آخرون بتلوين   مصفحة الأمن المحترقة داخل الميدان والتي استولى عليها  المتظاهرين في أحداث   قصر النيل.​ 	فيما خرجت   مسيرة تضم العشرات من المتظاهرين إلى مستشفى احمد ماهر للتضامن  مع مصابي   الثورة الذين يطالبون بحقوقهم بعد أن وردت أنباء عن قيام قوات  الأمن   المركزي بالتعدي عليهم .


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

قال محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس  الشعب  السابق، إن فتاوى تكفير المعارضة و  استباحة دمائهم هى الخطوة الأولى   للتصفية الجسدية والاغتيالات التي سيقوم  بها النظام الحالي برئاسة   الدكتور محمد مرسي.
 	 وطالب أبو حامد اليوم الأربعاء، عبر حسابه الرسمي على  موقع  التواصل   الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، بضرورة التصدي لمن وصفهم بـ "شيوخ  السلاطين" الذين   يصدرون فتاوى تكفير المجتمع و المعارضين و يحرضون على  القتل.
	وأضاف مجلس الشعب السابق أن النظام هو من يعطي الضوء الأخضر للاغتيال    السياسي قائلا: صمت مرسي عندما قامت مليشيات الإخوان بقتل و سحل المتظاهرين    عند الاتحادية هو ضوء أخضر للاغتيال و التصفية السياسية".


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

قال  الدكتور محمد البرادعي رئيس حزب "الدستور"، إنه عندما يفتي – شيوخ -   بوجوب القتل باسم الدين دون أن يتم القبض عليهم، هنا يجب أن نقول "على  النظام ودولته السلام"، بحد وصفه.​
 وتساءل  البرادعي مساء اليوم الأربعاء، عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع  التواصل  الاجتماعي"تويتر": "كم من الجرائم ترتكب في حق الإسلام وباسمه".
وأضاف البرادعي أن الدين أصبح يُساء استخدامه من خلال "نظام صامت" وفتاوى تُعطي رُخصاً لقتل المعارضة باسم الإسلام.​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وجه الرئيس الفلسطيني التحية إلى الرئيس المصري في افتتاح كلمته أمام القمة الإسلامية قائلاً أشكر فخامة الرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك*



*ما هو الراجل لو كان لقى فخامة تانيه مكانش بخل عليكوا بيها :closedeye*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

*سيدات نادي الرحاب يضربن أخوات الحريه و العداله علقه ساخنه بعد وصفهن عرض أفلام رياضة الأيروبيك في النادي بالدعاره *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

دروع بشرية من"بلاك بلوك" لحماية مسيرة النساء من التحرش


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن التونسية تهاجم جنازة القيادى اليسارى شكرى بلعيد بقنابل الغاز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

*بي بي سي: قوات من الجيش التونسي في طريقها إلى سيدي بوزيد عقب خروج مظاهرات إثر اغتيال بلعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

*رئيس وزراء مصر يقبل يد المرشد 



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

*التقرير المبدئي لتشريح جثة الشهيد محمد الجندي ترجع سبب الوفاه الي إصابة بالرأس والظهر ونزيف داخل التجويف الصدري، وأن الشهيد لم توجد به ثمة اصابات نارية، وتم أخذ العينات اللازمة وارسالها الي المعمل تمهيدا لكتابة التقرير النهائي.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام ضد مرسى يطالبه بكشف تفاصيل "مؤامرة جبهة الإنقاذ"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2013)

*بنات "بلاك بلوك" بالأسلحة البيضاء بمسيرة رفض التحرش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2013)

*ياسر على: قمة ثلاثية بين "مرسى" و"نجاد" و"جول" لوقف نزيف الدم السورى*
*هما مجابوش ليه سيرة الدم المصرى !!!!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2013)

*«طهران» تُعلن إلغاء تأشيرات السياح والتُجّار المصريين إلى إيران




 







 أ.ف.ب 













أعلن وزير الخارجية  الإيراني، على أكبر   صالحي، الأربعاء، أن طهران ستلغي التأشيرات بالنسبة  للتجار والسائحين   القادمين من مصر إلى أراضيها.
وقال «صالحي»، في تصريحات  صحفية، على هامش القمة   الإسلامية الـ12، إنه «سيعلن عن رفع التأشيرات  بالنسبة للتجار والسائحين   القادمين من مصر إلى إيران، والعلاقات بين  البلدين شهدت تطورا إلى مستوى   رفيع بعد الثورة المصرية، وكل يوم نحن نأخذ  خطوات إلى الأمام».
وردًا على سؤال حول أهم نتائج  القمة الثلاثية بين قادة   مصر، وتركيا، وإيران، بشأن سوريا، اكتفى «صالحي»  بالقول: إن «الاجتماع   سيتواصل على مستوى وزراء الخارجية».
وحول مدى استجابة دمشق لدعوة  رئيس الائتلاف الوطني لقوى   الثورة والمعارضة السورية، معاذ الخطيب، للحوار  مع نائب الرئيس السوري،   فاروق الشرع، حول رحيل النظام، قال وزير الخارجية  الإيراني: «لقد رحبنا   بهذه التصريحات، والتقينا به في ألمانيا، وفي نهاية  المطاف فإن الحكومة   والمعارضة يجب أن تجلسا معا للتفاوض».
وأضاف قائلا: «أتصور أن الحكومة  السورية مستعدة للتفاوض   مع المعارضة، وكان هناك قمة ثلاثية لمصر وتركيا  وإيران بشأن الأزمة، ونحن   نتطلع لأن تؤدي إلى حل هذه الأزمة ونحن  متفائلون».


المصري اليوم
* 
​ 

​


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

قال مصدر بميناء رفح البري، إنه تم ادخال  88 شاحنة  تقل 2514  مترا مكعبا من الحصمة (الزلط الصغير) إلى قطاع غزة،  وذلك لتلبية  احتياجات  مشروعات إعادة الإعمار. 
كان تم إدخال 1623 شاحنة أقلت 42 ألفا و871 مترا مكعبا من الحصمة ( الزلط الصغير)، وسيتم إدخال باقي الكميات تباعا. 
يذكر أنه تم التنسيق بين السلطات المصرية والقطرية على تولي   مصر  توفير مواد البناء اللازمة لمشروعات إعادة إعمار غزة من أسمنت وزلط   وحجارة  وحصمة وغيرها، ليتم إدخالها مباشرة إلى قطاع غزة عن طريق ميناء  رفح  البري.


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2013)

ضبط أبنه خيرت الشاطر بمطار القاهرة أثناء محاولتها تهريب نصف كيلو ألماس للخارج


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

صرح الدكتور ياسر على، المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن الدكتور محمد مرسى  رئيس الجمهورية يجرى حاليا قمة ثلاثية تضم أحمدى نجاد الرئيس الإيرانى  وعبد الله جول الرئيس التركى تبحث آليات وقف نزيف الدم السورى، ووقف تدمير  البنية التحتية وتمكين الإرادة الشعبية من رؤية حلول ملموسة لوقف نزيف  الدم، فالشعب السورى يتوق للتغيير.

وفيما يتعلق بمخاوف استخدام الأسلحة الكيميائية فى سوريا، قال المتحدث  الرئاسى: "أى سلاح ضد أى شعب هو غير مقبول من المجتمع الدولى، وسيكون لذلك  تداعيات خطيرة على المشهد السورى، والقمة حذرت من أى استخدام مفرط للقوة فى  سوريا".

الله بجد 

ده فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه 

الدم فى كل انحاء مصر 

عايز بنشر الارهاب فى سوريا كمان


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

*قال   الفريق أحمد شفيق إنه لم يكن على صلة بالنظام السابق، مضيفا أنه لم يكن "   شريكاً في الحزب الوطني الذي يعتبروه المرجع المثبت على أساسه الانتماء   للنظام القديم من عدمه ".

وأضاف   فى مداخلة هاتفية من دبى مع برنامج ''الحياة اليوم''، مساء الأربعاء، أن "   هناك اتفاق كامل ما بين الإخوان المسلمين والحزب الوطني بالصوت والصورة   والتفاهمات وكل شئ لدي وبين يدي''.

ودعا "شفيق " الرئيس مرسي إلى ضرورة إجراء انتخابات رئاسية جديدة تشرف عليها الدولة، على أن تجرى بعدها انتخابات برلمانية.*


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)

*تناقل  نشطاء مواقع التواصل الأجتماعى "فيس بوك وتوتير " شهاده للمستشار  ابراهيم  بسيونى المحامى بالنقض والدستورية العليا، تتضمن أنه شاهد بنفسه  واقعة لم  ينقلها الإعلام الذى تجاهل الواقعة.**  	وقال المستشار بسيونى، أنه كان بالصدفة فى مطار القاهرة لاستقبال ابنته   الدكتورة غادة التى جاءت إلى مصر بعد ان حصلت فى الدكتوراة من لندن فى   الرضاعة الطبيعية، وأثناء وجوده فى المطار شاهد مباحث المواصلات وهى تقبض   على ابنة خيرت الشاطر أثناء محاولتها السفر إلى قطر ومعها نصف كيلو جرام من   الألماس النقى".*
*  	واضاف: "عندما عثر رجال الجمارك على الألماس فى حقيبة بنت الشاطر وحاولوا   تحرير محضر لها قالت لهم انتم موش عارفين أنا مين وأوسعتهم شتائم مقززة،   وهددتهم وأجرت اتصالا بوالدها لتخبره بما حدث وفى لحظات كانت الدنيا قد   انقلبت رأساً على عقب فى المطار حيث حضرت قيادات الداخلية وناس من رئاسة   الجمهورية".*
*  	ووفقا لما تم تناقله، أشار بسيونى الى تم فى لحظات إخراج بنت الشاطر وما   معها من ألماس وإلغاء سفرها وكأنها لم تكن فى المطار من أصله، وعندما حاول   رجل الجمارك الإعتراض تم تهديده بإغتياله فى حادث سيارة وتلفيق محضر سكر   وعربدة له.*
*  	وبعد أن عاد بسيونى لبيته أجرى اتصالاً بقيادات كبيرة فى الداخلية لكى   يبلغهم فأخبروه أنهم على علم بكل شىء وأنهم لم يعودوا قادرين على الصمت   طويلاً أمام ما يجرى من نهب لثروة اللاد وتهريبها للخارج.

*​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

أكد   المستشار  محمود أبو شوشة- المتحدث باسم وزارة العدل، أن الوزارة لاتملك   التدخُل  بعمل النيابات، وليس من دورها المطالبة بالإفراج عن البعض من عدمه،    وبالتالى لاتملك حق مطالبة النائب العام بالإفراج عن الأطفال المسجونين    وعددهم 114 طفل بالقاهرة و7 أطفال بالإسكندرية وتقل أعمارهم عن 15 عام،    مشيرًا إلى أن الوزارة هى جزء من السلطة التنفيذية ووزير العدل هو الممثل    لها وليس له علاقة بالسلطة القضائية وليس من حق أى أحد بالوزارة التدخل. 



وأكد أبوشوشة، فى تصريحات هاتفية لبرنامج «بلدنا بالمصرى» على قناة أون  تى   فى مساء اليوم الأربعاء، أن مسألة الإفراج عنهم هى من اختصاص النائب    العام ولو أن لدى البعض مشكلة فليتقدم بالشكوى فوراً للنائب العام، مؤكدًا    أنه لا يجوز حبس طفل إلا إذا تجاوز سن معينة وهى 15 عام ولو أقل من ذلك    يوضع بدار رعاية، وإن لم يلتزم النائب العام بذلك يُعد ذلك انحراف للعدالة    والسلطة.


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

ام عدد من معتصمى الاتحادية القادمين من ميدان التحرير فى الساعات الأولى  من صباح اليوم الخميس، بنصب 3 خيام بجوار مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز أمام  بوابة 4 المطلة على شارع الميرغنى.

فيما انتهى عدد من الأفراد التابعين للحرس الجمهورى من إغلاق بوابة 4 لقصر  الاتحادية بواسطة لوح ألمونيوم خلف البوابة مباشرة لإغلاق بوابة 4 نهائيا،  فى حين تسير الحركة المرورية بشكلها الطبيعى.


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*الأزهر: سنحيل صاحب فتوى قتل أعضاء "الإنقاذ" للتأديب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*بلاغ ضد "قنديل" بتهمة سب سيدات بنى سويف بتصريحات النظافة قبل الرضاعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*الشباب والرياضة بالشورى تناقش الصلح بين ألتراس الأهلى والمصرى اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*"التايمز": مرسى واجه الاحتجاجات بقسوة واضحة لا تختلف عن سلفه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر بـ"الإنقاذ الوطنى": قيادات الجبهة لن تلتقى "نجاد" فى جلسة خاصة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*"البلاك بلوك" تدعو لـ"الزحف" لقصر الاتحادية غداً 

دعت مجموعة الـ" Black Bloc Egypt" شعب مصر فى جميع المحافظات للمشاركة فى الزحف على قصر الاتحادية غدا الجمعة، وذلك لإنهاء حكم جماعة الإخوان وتحت مسمى جمعة "القصاص أو الرحيل".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

_*قررت محكمة جنايات الجيزة برئاسة المستشار المحمدى قنصوة تأجيل أولى جلسات محاكمة حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح المستبعد من انتخابات الرئاسة، بتهمة سب وقذف وزارة الداخلية لجلسة 8 أبريل المقبل، وقررت ندب لجنة من خبراء الإذاعة والتليفزيون لفحص مقطع الفيديو محل الدعوى الذى يظهر فيه.*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*"البحوث الإسلامية" يناقش فتوى إهدار دم "الإنقاذ"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*أكد عدد من المعتصميين المتواجدين أمام قصر الاتحادية ظهر اليوم الخميس، أن القيادات الأمنية أجبرتهم على إزالة الخيام التى نصبوها فجر اليوم أمام القصر، لأن لديهم أوامر بفض أى اعتصام أمام القصر، بحسب قولهم.*


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

القاهرة - أ ش أ​                          أكد اللواء هاني عبداللطيف المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الداخلية،   أن  اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزيرالداخلية، أصدر توجيهات للقيادات الأمنية   بالوزارة  بضرورة تكثيف الدوريات والمرورات الأمنية لمتابعة الحالة على   مدار 24 ساعة  بمحيط منزلي الدكتور محمد البرادعي، وحمدين صباحى باعتبارهما   من الرموز  السياسية.

وقال المتحدث الرسمى بإسم وزارة الداخلية إن وزير  الداخلية أصدر توجيهاته   لأجهزة المعلومات بالوزارة بالتعامل الجاد والفوري  لدى ورود أي معلومات   حول تلقي أي من البرادعي وصباحي لأي تهديدات حقيقية  باعتبارهما مواطنين   أولا، ومن الرموز السياسية ثانيا.

وشدد  عبداللطيف على أن وزارة الداخلية لا تألو جهدا في حماية وتأمين أي   مواطن  تلقى تهديدات سواء تعرض لحياته أو ممتلكاته، سواء كان من الرموز   السياسية  أو من المواطنيين البسطاء باعتبارها -وزارة الداخلية- ملكا   للشعب.

وتأتي  توجيهات وزير الداخلية بعد تناقل بعض المواقع الالكترونية فتوى   للشيخ  محمود شعبان بجواز إهدار دم رموز جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني لاعتراضهم على    الحاكم، مستندا فيها إلى الحديث الشريف "ومن بايع إماما فأعطاه صفقة يده    وثمرة قلبه؛ فليطعه ما استطاع، فإن جاء أحد ينازعه، فاضربوا عنق الآخر.

وأثارت  الفتوى جدلا سياسيا واسعا، برغم نفي الدكتور شعبان لها، وتوضيحه أن   فتواه  كانت للخروج عن الحاكم ومن ينازعه فى الحكم ، ما أثار بلبلة بين   الأوساط  الإسلامية.

وتزامنت هذه الفتوى مع اغتيال شكري بلعيد أمين عام حزب  الوطنيين   الديمقراطيين بتونس بعد تعرضه لإطلاق نار، عقب تحذيره مؤخرا مما  اعتبره   تحالفا بين حركة النهضة الحاكمة وشريكها في الائتلاف الحاكم حزب  المؤتمر   مع سلفيين بتشكيلهم "رابطات حماية الثورة" من أجل تصفية الشخصيات  المعارضة   في البلاد.


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

أعربت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن استنكارها لما وصفته بالدعوات التي تبيح الدم وتحرض على القتل أيا كان مصدرها.​ ونقل   بيان صدر بعد ظهر اليوم عن الدكتور محمود غزلان المتحدث الرسمى باسم   الجماعة قوله ان جماعة الاخوان المسلمين تدين أيضا استخدام العنف والبلطجة ،   وتهيب بالجميع أن يتقوا الله في الأرواح والدماء والأعراض والأموال .​ وكانت   عدة أحزاب وحركات سياسية قد دعت الى تنظيم تظاهرات غدا الجمعة فى ميدان   التحرير وفى المحافظات للمطالبة بإقالة حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل وتحقيق   مطالب جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى المعارضة.

يقتلوا القتيل ويمشوا فى جنازته​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

*خاص بالصور والفيديو| مناظرة ساخنة بين باسم يوسف وعضو الجماعة الإسلامية

*​*2/7/2013   4:17 PM*​*









[YOUTUBE]ZZQP3vScbU0[/YOUTUBE] 




*​*     تصوير طارق الجباس*​ 
    عقدت الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة بعد ظهر اليوم الخميس أولى حلقات نقاش   ''لقاءات الإعلاميين'' للفصل الدراسي الجديد ربيع 2013، تحت عنوان:   ''مناظرة حول الهجاء السياسي.. بين التأييد والتجاهل''.

    حيث تحدث في المناظرة الدكتور باسم يوسف، مقدم برنامج ''البرنامج'' على ''سي بي سي''؛ وناجح إبراهيم، أحد مؤسسي الجماعة الإسلامية.​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

كشف مصدر حكومي مرتبط بملف المفاوضات مع   صندوق النقد  الدولي، بشأن القرض المصري عن أن إدارة الصندوق، أجلت ملف   التفاوض مع  القاهرة  إلى أجل غير مسمى.
وقال المصدر في تصريح خاص لـ«المصري اليوم»، إن إدارة   الصندوق  على استعداد لمنح مصر القرض الذي طلبته، بشرط التزام الحكومة   بتنفيذ فوري  للإجراءات الإصلاحية، التي من شأنها  تقليص عجز الموازنة   وترشيد الدعم،   فضلا عن ضرورة تقديم ضمانات للصندوق بشأن حدوث توافق وقبول   مجتمعي لهذ  القرض.
وأوضح المصدر أن أخر موقف لإدارة الصندوق بهذا الشأن، هو    تأجيل الملف، مشددا على أنه لا أحد يعلم في مصر موعد قدوم أي بعثات فنية  من   الصندوق، لافتا إلى أنه لو كان أحدا في الحكومة يعلم موعدا لأعلنه علي    الفور.
وأشار إلى أن التراجع الحكومي في تطبيق الإجراءات الضريبية    والإصلاحية، والتي تهدف إلى علاج عجز الموازنة والموقف السلبي من هذا   القرض  لدي الرأي العام، دفعا ادارة الصندوق إلى التأجيل لأجل غير مسمى،   وهذا  يعني أن الصندوق  ينتظر قيام الحكومة بتنفيذ الإصلاحات ليبدأ التفاوض    مجددا.     
من جانبه، حذّر عمرو حسانين، خبير التصنيف الائتماني، من   تعرض  مصر لتخفيض جديد ووشيك لتصنيفها الائتماني، مشيرًا إلى أن خطورة ذلك   تكمن  في أن التخفيض الجديد لن يستند إلى أسباب سياسية، كما حدث في   التخفيضات  السابقة، ولكنه سيستند إلى تدهور مؤشرات الاقتصاد الكلي في   مقدمتها، تفاقم  عجز الموازنة وتدهور احتياطي النقد الأجنبي.
وقال «حسانين»: «رسميًا الاحتياطي تراجع إلى 13.6 مليار    دولار، نتيجة سداد 660 مليون قسط ديون لنادي باريس، فضلا عن الضخ الدوري    للدولار في السوق، والذي يمارسه البنك المركزي منذ اكثر من 3 أسابيع».
وأضاف أن وضع الاحتياطي النقدي أقل بكثير من الرقم المعلن،    خاصة أن نحو نصف الاحتياطي لاتملك الحكومة التصرف فيه، والمخصص لسداد    مستحقات الموردين الأجانب للمواد البترولية، والتي تبلغ نحو 7 مليارات    دولار، فضلا عن  قيمة السبائك الذهبية في الاحتياطي.


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

"الأولتراس" يشعلون الشماريخ أمام دار القضاء احتجاجا على   تعذيب المتظاهرين.. ويهتفون:"محمد جندي يا ولد دمك هيحرر بلد"




                                           الخميس 07.02.2013 - 06:42 م                 







             كتب: على محمد على          ​                  وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة تضم العشرات من أولتراس الاسمعلاوى وحملة  "حقى يا دولة" وأهالى شهداء احداث قصر الاتحادية وميدان التحرير، إلى دار  القضاء العالي للتنديد بحالات الخطف والتعذيب والتى يتعرض لها المتظاهرون  والنشطاء، من قبل وزارة الداخلية اثناء احداث الاتحادية الاخيرة.

وردد المتظاهرون عده هتافات منها : " محمد جندي يا ولد .. دمك هيحرر بلد "، " القصاص القصاص .. الداخلية بلطجية ".

كما رفع شباب  أولتراس إسمعلاوى لافته كبيرة مكتوبا عليها " عمر بتاع  جرافتى .. مش بلطجي  "، إلى جانب إطلاق الألعاب النارية فى الهواء وإطلاق  الشماريخ، امام دار القضاء. 

يذكر أن عمر احمد تم اعتقاله من قبل قوات الأمن أثناء احداث كوبري قصر  النيل وتم تعذيبه وما زال حتى الان بمستشفى الهلال بين الحياة والموت.


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*النائب العام يأمر بإحالة الشيخ محمود شعبان صاحب فتوى قتل رموز جبهة الإنقاذ وبتاع هاتولى رااااجل الى نيابة أمن الدولة العليـا*


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

* 





*


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

بدء اجتماع مغلق بين الرئيس الإيرانى محمود أحمدى نجاد،  ومجموعة  من  السياسيين المصريين أبرزهم، أيمن نور، زعيم حزب غد الثورة،  ورامى لكح،   والمستشار محمود الخضيرى، والشيخ حسن الشافعى مستشار شيخ  الأزهر، والشيخ   محمد علاء أبو العزايم شيخ الطريقة العزمية، ووفد من حزب  الوسط يضم  المهندس  أبو العلا ماضى، ومحمد محسوب وعصام سلطان، والفنان عبد  العزيز  مخيون،  والسفير أحمد الغمراوى رئيس جمعية الصداقة الإيرانية  المصرية،  ومحمود عزت  مستشار المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين. 

ومنع دخول الصحفيين والإعلاميين، باستثناء عدد من المصورين الذين التقطوا صورهم وخرجوا بعد ذلك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام دار القضاء ويوقفون حركة مترو الأنفاق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*قام العشرات من متظاهرى حركة 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية بافتراش شارع الهرم، وقطع جانبى الطريق أمام مبنى محافظة الجيزة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون أمام "الجيزة": سنعلن استقلال المحافظة​





بقت رسمي يا جدعان 
اي واحده هترسم عليا علشان موضوع الجنسيه 
احب اقولها انسي 
عياد مرتبط 
*​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

نظم العشرات من حركة "حقى يادولة" وقفة  احتجاجية بالشموع فى شارع  محمد محمود تضامنا مع مصابى الثورة وأهالى  الشهداء والتنديد بحالات  الاغتصاب والتعذيب التى يتعرض لها المتظاهرون  باحداث الاتحاديةوالتحرير.

وردد المتظاهرون عده هتافات منها : " محمد جندي يا ولد .. دمك هيحرر بلد "، " القصاص القصاص .. الداخلية بلطجية ".
وفى الجنة ياجيكا.


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

*نجحت  قوات  الأمن المتمركزة أمام ديوان عام محافظة الجيزة، فى فتح طريق شارع  الهرم  لمدة 20 دقيقة، بعد قطع العشرات من متظاهرى حركة 6 أبريل الجبهة   الديمقراطية له بافتراشهم وسط الشارع، وقطع جانبى الطريق أمام مبنى محافظة   الجيزة، للمطالبة بالقصاص لشهداء الثورة، مما أدى لحدوث مناوشات ومشادات   بين المتظاهرين وسائقى السيارات بالشارع.

لكن سرعان ما عاد المتظاهرون لقطع الطريق للمرة الثانية وسط ترديد هتافات   منها: "الداخلية بلطجية"، و"مش هنمشى هو يمشى"، و"قالوا حرية وقالوا قانون   والثوار جوه السجون".

وكان قد وصل عشرات المتظاهرين من أعضاء حركة 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية   لديوان عام محافظة الجيزة، فى مسيرة انطلقت من شارع العشرين بفيصل للمطالبة   بالقصاص لشهداء الثورة منذ اندﻻعها عام 2011 مرورا بجابر جيكا والحسينى   أبو ضيف ومحمد كريستى ومحمد الجندى، وجنود الجيش المصرى الذين استشهدوا على   الحدود بمدينة رفح المصرية.*


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

*أعلن  عشرات  المتظاهرين أمام مبنى محافظة الجيزة اعتصامهم أمام مبنى محافظة  الجيزة حتى  يتم إسقاط النظام، مؤكدين أن خيام الاعتصام فى طريقها لمقر  الاعتصام.

وكان العشرات من حركة 6 إبريل الجبهة، قد قطعوا الطريق أمام المحافظة بشارع   الهرم أمام محافظة الجيزة، من الاتجاهين مرددين عبارات ضد وزارة الداخلية   وجهاز الشرطة بسبب الأحداث الأخيرة التى تمت إدانة وزارة الداخلية فيها   بسحل المواطنين والاعتداء عليهم وتورطها فى قتل بعض النشطاء السياسيين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون حركة مترو الأنفاق بمحطة جمال عبدالناصر 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر بمجلس الوزراء: وزير الثقافة يستأنف عمله السبت المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*المعتصمون ينصبون المنصات الرئيسية بالتحرير استعدادا لجمعة رد الكرامة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مصدر بمجلس الوزراء: وزير الثقافة يستأنف عمله السبت المقبل*



*هو رجع فى كلامه .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

*   	   	حذرت سمر فرج فودة، ابنة  المفكر الراحل فرج فودة، لكل من الدكتور محمد  البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور،  وحمدين صباحى مؤسس التيارالشعبي، من الاستهانة  بفتوى إهدار دماء أعضاء  جبهة الإنقاذ.  	وقالت "فودة" في تغريدة عبر حسابها على "تويتر": " إلى  البرادعى وحمدين ..  أبى قتلوه بعد فتوى إهداردمه، لا تستهينوا بما يحدث،  وبما يقولون، فهم  مرضى، عقلهم يصورلهم أنهم يحمون الإسلام وينصرونه*


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

قال الشيخ محمود شعبان صاحب فتوي إهدار دم رموز المعارضة  إن الحل الوحيد  للأزمة الحالية بالشارع المصري وحالة الانقسام هو تطبيق  حد الحرابة حتي لا  تتحول  مصر لعراق  جديدة.
    	وأكد شعبان أن ما صرح به على قناة الحافظ حول إهدار دم قيادات جبهة   الإنقاذ هو ذكر لحديث النبى صلي الله عليه وسلم، وليست فتوي، وقد تعرض النص   لقص ولزق، مشيرًا إلى أن أصحاب القلوب المريضة هم من قاموا بتشويه  الفيديو  واجتزائه من معناه.
	وأضاف شعبان خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم" أن الرئيس محمد مرسي رجل يصلي ويعرف الله ولايمكن مقارنته بمبارك. 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو رجع فى كلامه .....؟؟؟؟*



*عادى ما هو ده من شيم الاخوان واتباعهم :love34:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*مواطن يشنق نفسه أمام محافظة أسيوط 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم السابع | الشيخ محمود شعبان ينفى لـ CNN إصداره فتوى بقتل قادة "الإنقاذ"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

اللواء شعيب صيام، قائد قوات تأمين محيط قصر الاتحادية: المواطن المسحول حمادة صابر كان يخلع ملابسه قبل أن بدء القنوات التليفزيونية تصويره .....

*الجو كان اصله حر يا باشا ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون أمام محافظة الجيزة يعلنون الاعتصام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*تهديدات بمحاصرة منزل البرادعى غدا للمطالبة برحيله عن البلاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*شب حريق بمكتب أحمد منصور وكيل نيابة العرب والضواحي والجنوب بمحكمة بورسعيد الابتدائية. والتهم الحريق جميع الملفات بما تشمله من قضايا وتحقيقات موجودة بالمكتب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*مصلحة السجون تخلى سبيل صفوت الشريف تنفيذاً لقرار محكمة الجنايات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*افتتاح قناه قبطيه تبشيريه لحمايه المتنصريين 


[YOUTUBE]LV-v4dVV-lQ[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*الجيش التونسى يعلن عن انضمامه الى الثورة ويسحب البساط من تحت المرزوقى والنهضة ويؤكد انه فى صف الشعب ولا يأتمر بالتعليمات ولن يخترقه احد
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*توفى فى الولايات المتحدة مساء أمس الأول عالم الجيولوجيا المصرى رشدى سعيد 93 عاما بعد حياة حافلة فى مجال العلوم شغل خلالها عضوية البرلمان المصرى كما ألف عدة كتب أحدها من المراجع البارزة عن نهر النيل.*


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

كتب مروان مصطفى           
قال عمر نجل الرئيس محمد مرسى: "اللهم ابتلي إسرائيل بجبهة إنقاذ كالتي في مصر وإعلام كإعلام مصر وسوستة كباسم سوستة بتاعنا".

وأضاف عمر عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" موجهًا كلامه   إلى باسم يوسف: "إلى باسم سوستة: لموتة في سبيل الله كموتة عثمان خير ألف   مرة من حياة "أبي جهل".


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> كتب مروان مصطفى
> قال عمر نجل الرئيس محمد مرسى: "اللهم ابتلي إسرائيل بجبهة إنقاذ كالتي في مصر وإعلام كإعلام مصر وسوستة كباسم سوستة بتاعنا".
> 
> وأضاف عمر عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" موجهًا كلامه   إلى باسم يوسف: "إلى باسم سوستة: لموتة في سبيل الله كموتة عثمان خير ألف   مرة من حياة "أبي جهل".



*عمر مرسي تربيه ام احمد...*

*باسم السوسته دا عنده شهادات كتيره و دكتوراه و زماله من لندن يا فاشل يالي جبت مجموع 57 في الميه ولا ناسي ! و اقدر اقول ان كلامه عن موته عثمان دا تهديد بالقتل و تكفير و لا ايه؟*

*نفسي في عنوان صفحه البتاع دا لانها مش عندي...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*القضاء الإدارى يلزم الحكومة بحظر "اليوتيوب" شهراً بسبب الفيلم المسىء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*لليوم التاسع.. استمرار توقف ميناء السخنة .. والخسائر 135 مليون جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*	"قنديل" يلتقى "التلاوى" وعدد من الناشطات لبحث مشاكل المرأة المصرية
اهااااااا اتاريه بيتكلم عن الرضاعه والاسهال سيادته بقى كتر خيره قايم بدور ماما سوزان بدال أم احمد علشان عندها تنفيض وغسيل وسى مورسيها طالب منها محشى فمش فاضيه ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لليوم التاسع.. استمرار توقف ميناء السخنة .. والخسائر 135 مليون جنيه*


*الـ 135 مليون خسارة على مين بالظبط ؟*
*على اللى له كونتينر وبيكع أرضيات وفوائد بنوك بالدولار المخفى ؟*
*وألا على اللى اتفق على سعر محدد للتوريد *
*ودلوقتى بقى زاد 15% ومُجبر يورد بالسعر اللى أتفق عليه ؟*​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

تكشف  محكمة الإسماعيلية الابتدائية غدًا "الأحد"، تفاصيل مثيرة فى قضية الهروب  الكبير لرئيس الجمهورية د. "محمد مرسى" وآخرين من ليمان وادى النطرون فى 29  يناير 2011 إبان أحداث ثورة 25يناير الشعبية.​​وقررت المحكمة فتح التحقيق فى تلك الواقعة عقب ضبط الأجهزة الأمنية لمجموعة من الهاربين فى أماكن متفرقة بمحافظة الإسماعيلية.
تعقد الجلسة برئاسة المستشار خالد محجوب وعضوية المستشارين وليد سراج الدين وخالد غزى، وسكرتارية صلاح عبد الفتاح.
فى سياق متصل، تستمع هيئة المحكمة غدا "الأحد" لأقوال مأمور سجن وادى النطرون والضباط وأفراد الشرطة المكلفين بحراسته.
وستستلم هيئة المحكمة، تقريرًا شاملًا بأحداث الهروب الكبير فى واقعة  اقتحام وفتح سجون ليمان وادى النطرون، من الإدراة العامة لمصلحة السجون  بوزارة الداخلية .
وتبين للمحكمة من تحقيقات النيابة العامة، اقتحام ملثمين يرددون لهجات  أعرابية، لليمان وادى النطرون باستخدام لودرات فى هدم السجون وفتح  الزنازين، وترهيب إدارةالسجون والمساجين بالأسلحة النارية، وإطلاق الأعيرة  النارية على المساجين لإجبارهم فى الهروب .
واتهمت النيابة الملثمين، بقتل وإصابة بعض المسجونين وأفراد الشرطة.. الأمر  الذى دعا المحكمة لفتح التحقيق بشأن الأحداث التى شهدتها عملية الهروب  الكبير .
ويعد قيام المحكمة بفتح التحقيق فى قضية الهروب الكبير من سجن وادى النطرون، الأول منذ نوعه منذ اندلاع ثورة 25 يناير .​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*البرادعى يؤدى يمين المحاماة أمام سامح عاشور لنيل عضوية النقابة*


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

بالدليل الشيخ أبو اسلام يغتصب طفلة سورية عام 2006















كتب :خليل جمعة ابراهيمبتاريخ 2006.8.3 تقدم السيد كريم عبد الرحمن عامر  عم الطفلة ريم يزين عبد الرحمن عامر الى شرطة محافظة طرطوس السورية ببلاغ  يتهم فيه كل من  الشيخ أحمد محمد محمود عبد الله مصرى الجنسية وشهرته أبو  اسلام احمد عبدالله وأنس محمد عبد الراضى سعدات وشهرته “سعدات” فلسطينى  الجنسية باغتصاب الطفلة ريم يزين عبد الرحمن عامر .

وتم الكشف الطبى على الطفلة بمشفى الباسل بتاريخ2006.8.7 والذى جاء فيه  ثبوت اغتصاب الطفلة ريم.ونترك لكم الاشارة الموجهة للعميد رئيس فرع 279.


 فهل يخرج علينا ليثبت عدم صحة هذه الاوراق او على الاقل لينفى هذا الخبر ويقنع الجميع بما يقول ام نرى هجوم اعمى من انصاره علينا



 
​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

*وصل الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور إلى مقر نقابة المحامين الآن لتقديم طلب عضويته بالنقابة.

وأدى البرادعى يمين المحاماة أمام النقيب سامح عاشور لينضم بذلك لقائمة المحامين المصريين.

وتعرض البرادعى لموقف صعب عندما تعرض له مواطن بالشارع وقال له "إنكم تريدون خراب مصر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*تقرير: مصر والسعودية والإمارات ضمن أسوأ 25 دولة بحرية الصحافة*


----------



## V mary (9 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تقرير: مصر والسعودية والإمارات ضمن أسوأ 25 دولة بحرية الصحافة*



*انا ملاحظة ان إحنا بقنا بنحتل مناصب عالمية كتير 
تحت بند أسوا 
ها نهضة دي ولا مش نهضة
مسمعش حد يقول مش شايفين إنجازات​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*تأجيل محاكمة جمال وعلاء مبارك و7 آخرين فى قضية البورصة لـ 10 مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*هجوم إيرانى على قرار "نجاد" بدخول المصريين بدون تأشيرات

واجهت إيران قرار رئيسها محمود أحمدى نجاد بإلغاء تأشيرات الدخول بالنسبة للمصريين بهجوم شديد، معتبرة أن "نجاد" تجاوز صلاحياته عندما أصدر القرار دون الرجوع إلى البرلمان الإيرانى، كما انتقدوا فردية القرار الذى لم يصدر قرار موازٍ له من الحكومة المصرية بإلغاء تأشيرات الدخول للإيرانيين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2013)

*أنباء عن تمرد عدد من أفراد الأمن المركزى بالغربية

اليوم السابع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2013)

*أهالى سيناء يقطعون طريق العريش الدولى بسبب أزمة الوقود*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2013)

*قنديل وزوجته يغادران القاهرة اليوم إلى السعودية لأداء مناسك العمرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*إحراق مكتب لحركة النهضة فى ولاية سيدى بوزيد بتونس

أحرق متظاهرون ليلة الجمعة، مقر حركة النهضة الإسلامية الحاكمة ومقر جمعية إسلامية محسوبة عليها وثلاثة مكاتب داخل مبنى المعتمدية فى مدينة سوق الجديد من ولاية سيدى بوزيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*"وزيرة التأمينات": المرأة تتعرض لعنف لم تشهده من قبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*"محامو الإخوان": قيد البرادعى بالنقابة باطل وغير قانونى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*بحضور البرادعى وموسى.. بدء اجتماع مغلق لقيادات جبهة الإنقاذ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

_*ﻭﺻﻞ مطار ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ الدولى ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ السبت، ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺎﺑﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻧﻰ "ﻣﻴﺘﺴﻮﻛﻮ ﺗﺪﻭﻧﻰ"، ﻓﻰ ﺯﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﻤﺼﺮ، ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﺳﻬﻢ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺎﺑﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ، ﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻔﺎﺕ الأﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻛﺔ بين ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺒﻴﻦ.*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تستمع لأقوال محامين فى اتهامهم "الإخوان" باقتحام السجون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*جلسة مفاوضات مسئولى ملف "ميناء السخنة" مع العمال تنتهى بالفشل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*إحالة الرقيب الإسرائيلى للمحاكمة العاجلة بتهمة التسلل لمصر*


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2013)

اول حالة وفاة امام قصر الاتحادية 
قناة الحياة الان ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*"الفقى": نحن أمام جماعة "زحفت على السلطة" ولا يوجد بها مبدع أو مفكر

أكد مصطفى الفقى، المفكر السياسى، أن الموقف الدينى فى مصر جزء من القضية الكلية، وعلى الأقباط إدراك ذلك، فمصر فى وضع لم نتوقعه أبدا، فنحن أمام جماعة زحفت على السلطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*وزير العدل يؤكد: حكومة قنديل مستمرة حتى الانتخابات البرلمانية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*أكدت حكومة ظل الثورة، فى بيان لها، اليوم السبت، أن جبهة الضمير المزمع تشكيلها بقيادات من حزب الحرية والعدالة والمتحالفين معه، والمشاركين معه فى الحوار الديكورى من أحزاب الوسط وغد الثورة وبعض الشخصيات الموالية للنظام، ما هى إلا جبهة لتجميل النظام أمام الشعب، فى وقت انقلب فيه هذا النظام على كل تعهداته قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*مساعد وزير العدل: لا دخل لـ"مكى" فى ندب نجله لقطر*


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

​ 






 				فضائح مرسي وإخوانه 
​ 

          		تعليقا على قرار حظر "يوتيوب"..          

  		  				 				  						فضل: حظر "يوتيوب" لن يمحو فضائح مرسي وإخوانه  				 		





 




                                   بلال فضل​ ​ 
   	  		 		   			 								كتبت- شيرين فرغلي: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 56 دقيقة 37 ثانية  		     
      	 	أكد الكاتب والروائي بلال فضل على أن فضائح الرئيس محمد مرسي  وجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين محفوظة على أجهزة الكمبيوتر، وأن قرار حكم محكمة  القضاء  الإداري بحظر عمل موقع يوتيوب فى مصر لمدة شهر، لن يمحو هذه  الفضائح.
    	وعلق فضل في تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر قائلًا:"  تستطيع  أن تحجب اليوتيوب لكنك لن تستطيع حجب الهاردات المليئة بفضائح  مرسي،  وإخوانه التي كانت تملأ اليوتيوب".
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*حريق محدود بمهبط الطائرات بمطار القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*كثفت وزارة الداخلية تواجدها الأمنى بمنطقة دار القضاء العالى، استعدادا للوقفة الاحتجاجية التى تقوم بها حركة "شارع واعى"، حيث يتواجد عدد من الظباط وأمناء الشرطة عل سلالام دار القضاء العالى لحمايته استعداداً للوقفة الاحتجاجية.*


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

يان مدسوس لتغطية معركة دموية ينظمها الإخوان

                                             السبت  9 فبراير 2013    5:44:17 م






  هذا بيان مدسوس لتصعيد الأزمة ، وتحويلها الي معركة دموية .. 
والبيانات المدسوسة سهلة البث وسهلة الإنتشار وسهلة الإدعاء .. 
البيان منسوب الي جماعة بلاك بلوك .. 
موجه الي الرئيس محمد مرسي . ويأخذ العنوان التالي : موعدنا معك يوم الإثنين في قصر الإتحادية .. 
مثل هذه البيانات مدسوسة ، وتسمح للسلطات إتخاذ إجراءات بالغة العنف ضد   الثوار . كما تغطي أية عمليات عنف يقودها الإخوان المسلمون ومن يجندونهم من   بلطجية وميلشيات .. 
لا تفرحوا بهذه البيانات ولا ترحبوا بها .. 

يقول البيان المدسوس كما نشرته العربية نت 

في تصعيد خطير، وجهت مجموعة "بلاك بلوك" مصر، رسالة تهديد للرئيس محمد مرسي   وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين عبر رسالة مقتضبة لها صباح اليوم السبت، أعلنت   خلالها عن اعتزامها اقتحام قصر الاتحادية إذا لم يرحل الرئيس وجماعة   الإخوان عن الحكم، على حد قولها.

وقالت الرسالة " إلى مرسي وإخوانه.. الرحيل أو الفوضى. 11 فبراير/شباط   اقتحام القصر. قضي الأمر، وموعدنا في الاتحادية الساعة 3.30 العصر"، حسبما   قالت.

وبحسب "بوابة الأهرام"، أعلنت مجموعة "الكتلة السوداء بلاك بلوك مصر" عن   تصعيدها اليوم في القاهرة عبر مسيرات لمقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم،   وغلق مجمع التحرير لمدة ساعتين من الساعة العاشرة صباحاً وحتى الثانية   عشرة ظهراً، ووقف مترو الأنفاق في الرابعة عصراً دون أن توضح أي محطة سيتم   وقف المترو فيها، معتبرة أن هذه بداية عصيان مدني على النظام، على حد   قولها.

فيما دعت إحدى مجموعات "بلاك بلوك -القاهرة" إلى تنظيم مسيرات، اليوم   السبت، تخرج من كل المساجد الرئيسية بالقاهرة باتجاه قصر الاتحادية بداية   من صلاة الظهر وحتى صلاة العصر للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام. وفق تعبيرها


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

*


آثار منشور - تم تداوله علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس   بوك) عبر الصفحة الرسمية لمحافظة الشرقية، يشرح فيه إنجازت الرئيس مرسي –   غضب أهالي محافظة الشرقية، حيث أفاد المنشور أن مرسي عمل على تنمية البلاد   والنهوض بها، وأدعى المنشور تحسين الرواتب وتحويل قناة السويس إلى مركز   تجاري عالمي، وارتفاع الاحتياطي الأجنبي وغيرها.
واتهم أهالي الشرقية المحافظ المستشار حسن النجار، بتضليل   الرأي العام، خاصة أن البلاد تشهد حالة من عدم الاستقرار؛ نتيجة سوء إدارة   الحكومة الحالية.
واستنكر المواطنون هذا الادعاء، وترديد مثل هذه العبارات على لسان   المسئولين؛ لإخفاء فشلهم، متسائلا أين هو الاحتياطي النقدي ونحن نعيش أزمة   اقتصادية، وارتفاع سعر الدولار، وكذلك أين مركز تجاري بقناة السويس إلا  إذا  كان قام بيعها لقطر كما قيل قبل ذلك.
يذكر أن المنشور تضمن حوالي 15 إنجازًا من إنجازات الرئيس وهم "تنمية سيناء   وتمليكها لأهلها وإسقاط ديون الفلاحين – تحويل قناة السويس لأكبر إقليم   تجاري عالمي – تنمية شمال غرب خليج السويس باستثمارات 1.5 مليار – ارتفاع   صافي الاحتياطي الأجنبي إلى 15.5 مليار دولار- – تخصيص 72 مليون جنيه لبناء   أسواق للباعة الجائلين -سحب 26 مليون متر مربع بخليج السويس من  المستثمرين  غير الجادين إعادة محاكمة قتلة الثوار أثناء ثورة يناير وما  بعدها- تعيين  نائب عام جديد يحقق أهداف ثورة يناير – زيادة رواتب المعلمين  100% ورفع  رواتب أساتذة الجامعات- صد العدوان على غزة وعودة هيبة مصر  الخارجية-  الرئيس يصدر قانونًا بتغليظ عقوبة مهربي السلع التموينية –  توفير 500 مليون  جنيه سنويًّا نظير إلغاء التهاني له – سامسونج تنشأ أول  مصنع في الشرق  الأوسط ببني سويف- إنهاء حكم العسكر وتحويل مصر إلى دولة  مدنية".
**







*​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

*
كتائب القسام أعدت تقريرا لتدريب المتهمين على تصنيع واستخدام المتفجرات

أنشأوا جهازا للاغتيالات بالقاهرة والإسكندرية وبورسعيد والسويس والإسماعيلية

أعدوا خطة (معركة فتح مصر) متخذين  من سيناء وجبال البحر الأحمر مقرا لها

أمر   المستشار " هشام القرموطي " ــ المحامي العام الأول لنيابة أمن الدولة   العليا احاله 26 متهما فى قضيه خليه مدينه نصر الارهابيه، إلى محكمة   الجنايات ، بينهم 9 هاربين ، عقب التحقيقات التى باشرها المستشار " محمد   وجيه " ــ رئيس نيابة أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ .

   أوضحت التحقيقات " ان ضابطان سابقان بالفوات المسلحه مفصولان من الخدمة   كانوا على رأس هذه الخلية ، وتضم الخلية عدد من  الطلبة، وخريجون من كليات   ومعاهد وحاصلون على دبلومات فنية، وموظفون "

 كما امر المحامى العام الاول بسرعة ضبط واحضار المتهمين الهاربين الــ9 وحبسهم على ذمة القضية.

ضمت    الاحراز بحسب التحقيقات  تقريرا هندسيا معدا من كتائب القسام الجناح   العسكري لحركة حماس الفلسطينية تضمن كيفية تصنيع المتفجرات، وتفجيرها عن   بعد، والمكونات التي تحتوي عليها، وتقرير آخر يتضمن استخدام مكعبات مكسبات   الطعام كأحد المواد المستخدمة في صناعة المتفجرات.

كما   تضمنت أوراق القضية وصف أحد المتهمين الرئيس محمد مرسي بانه فاسق وليس   كافرا لقيامه بدمج الديمقراطية بالشريعة الإسلامية في تطبيق حكمه، باعتبار   أن الديمقراطية أحد أشكال العلمانية التي يجرمها الدين الإسلامي ، بحسب   "الــسى دى" .

   إعترف المتهمين خلال التحقيقات التي باشرها المستشار " محمد وجيه "  رئيس   النيابة "  بوجود خطاب مرسل من أحد المتهمين إلى الدكتور أيمن الظواهري   زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، يتحدث فيه عن إنشاء فروع لتلك الجماعة الجهادية في   ليبيا ومصر، وانهم يحتاجون إلى نصرة ودعم ومساعدة أصدقائهم في نفس التنظيم   في دولة مالي .

شملت   أحراز القضية 25 جوالا بها مادة (تي إن تي) شديدة الانفجار بمخزن بمدينة   برج العرب بالاسكندرية، إضافة إلى أن خبير المفرقعات أكد أن تلك المواد   المفجرة توجد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فقط، باعتبارها مادة جديدة   حديثة الصنع.

أظهر أمر الإحالة من خلال التحقيقات "  أن خيوط القضية قد اكتلمت اعتبارا من أول أبريل 2012 وحتى 5 ديسمبر .

وأوضحت   أيضاً التحقيقات " أن المتهمين من الأول وحتى الثالث (طارق طه عبد السلام   أبو العزم الضابط السابق بالقوات المسلحة – محمد جمال أحمد عبده وعادل  عوض  شحتو علي) قاموا بتأسيس وإدارة جماعة على خلاف أحكام القانون الغرض  منها  الدعوة إلى تعطيل أحكام الدستور والقوانين، ومنع مؤسسات الدولة  والسلطات  العامة من ممارسة أعمالها، والاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية  للمواطنين،  والاضرار بالوحدة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعي ، أسسوا جماعة  جهادية تدعو  لتكفير المؤسسات والسلطات العامة والاعتداء على أفراد ومنشآت  القوات  المسلحة والشرطة والمسيحيين ودور عبادتهم وممتلكاتهم واستهداف مقار  البعثات  الدبلوماسية والسفن الأجنبية المارة بالمجرى الملاحي لقناة  السويس بغية  الاخلال بالنظام العام وتعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر،  وكان الإرهاب أحد  أهدافها.

كشفت   التحقيقات "  أن المتهم الثالث تولى قيادة الجماعة، وقام بتدريب عناصرها   ونقل التكليفات أغراض الجماعة.. بينما قام المتهمون من الرابع وحتى الخامس   والعشرين ، فقاموا بالانضمام إلى الجماعة التي أسست على خلاف أحكام  القانون  والدستور.

وأظهرت   التحقيقات "  أن المتهمين الأول والخامس والسابع والرابع عشر والثالث   والعشرين والخامس والعشرين، حازوا محررات ومطبوعات وتجسيلات ووسائل تسجيل   تتضمن ترويجا لذات أغراض الجماعة موضوع بند الاتهام الأول، حال كونها معدة   للتوزيع واطلاع الغير عليها.. كما حازوا وصنعوا مواد مفرقعة ومواد وأجهزة   تستخدم في صناعة تلك المواد، بالإضافة إلى موجات الكترونية ودوائر   كهربائية، وأجهزة تحكم عن بعد متصلة بهواتف محمولة، وأجهزة ميقاتية وكرات   معدنية دون حصول على ترخيص باستخدامها من الجهات المختصة، علاوة على 25   جوالا تتضمن مادة تي إن تي شديدة الانفجار.

وتواصلت   التحقيقات إلى " ان حيازة المتهمين لأسلحة نارية مششخنة تتمثل في بنادق   آلية وبندقية (هيرستال) وبندقية قنص، مما لا يجوز الترخيص بحيازتهما،   وقاموا باحرازها بقصد استعمالها، وثبت بانهم قاموا بحيازة الأسلحة بغير   ترخيص بقصد الإخلال بالأمن والنظام العام.. كما قاموا بتصنيع "كواتم صوت"   محلية الصنع للأسلحة النارية المحرزة بدون ترخيص.

وكشفت   التحقيقات " أن المتهمين السابع والثامن قاوما بالقوة والعنف وآخر مجهول،   موظفين عموميين فردي شرطة بمديرية أمن الغربية، لحملهما على بغير حق على   الامتناع عن عمل من أعمال وظيفتهما حال حملهما سلاحا ناريا، بأن أطلقا منه   أعيرة نارية صوب المجني عليهما محمد محمود السيد سلامه وتامر رجب سيد  محمد،  بقصد منعهما من ضبطهما وأتلفا مركبة شرطة رقم ( 7582 ر ب 11 ) .. أم   المتهم العاشر فقد استخدم القوة والعنف بقيامه بإلقاء قنبلة يدوية على   النقيب معتصم شريف محمد الضابط بقطاع الأمن الوطني والقوة المرافقة له، حال   قيامهم بتنفيذ إذن النيابة الصادر بتتفيش مقر التنظيم في مساكن الشباب   بالقاهرة الجديدة فور دلوفهم إليه. أما بالنسبة للمتهمين الثالث والعاشر   والثاني والعشرون، فقد أمدا جماعة أسست على خلاف أحكام القانون بأموال مع   علمهم بما تدعو إليه تلك الجماعة، وبوسائلها في تنفيذ ذلك، بأن قدم المتهم   الثالث للجماعة أموالا نقدية بعملات محلية وأجنبية لشراء أسلحة نارية   وذخائر ومفرقعات، ودرب عناصر الجماعة واستأجر المتهمان العاشر والثاني   والعشرون عقارات لذات الجماعة لاتخاذها كمقرات لعقد لقاءات فيها، كما حاز   المتهمان السادس والعشرون مخدر الحشيش بقصد التعاطي.

وأشارت   التحقيقات إلى  " أن المتهمين قاموا بوضع مخطط تحت اسم (معركة فتح مصر)   حيث تم ضبط محررات خطية بمساكن المتهمين وبالمقار التنظيمية، تتضمن ذلك   المخطط الذي تم تقسيمه أولا : ضرورة العمل على التوظيف العسكري لمدن   القاهرة والاسكندرية وبورسعيد والسويس والإسماعيلية، واختراق بنية الدولة   باستهداف الأقباط بقتل رموزهم، خاصة الاقتصاديين، وتفجير منشآتهم الحيوية،   ودور عبادتهم، لدفع الصراع الطائفي إلى نمقطة اللاعودة والعمل على تفتيت   القوى السياسية واستهداف االمصالح الأمريكية في مصر.
ثانيا: السيطرة على أرض سيناء بالكامل وجبال البحر الأحمر واتخاذهم كنقطة ارتكاز للعمل الجهادي، واكتساب أهلها كأنصار للجماعة
ثالثا: تهديد قناة السويس
رابعا: العمل على تدريب أفراد التنظيم على استخدام الأسلحة والمتفجرات وإنشاء جهاز خاصة لتنفيذ اعمال الاغتيالات.
خامسا: التدريب على تصنيع العبوات الناسفة وتركيب الصواريخ والقذائف والرصد وحرب العصابات.
سادسا: استهداف منطقة دوران شبرا بكافة المحال التجارية فيها المملوكة للأقباط.
سابعا: استهداف المنشآت الشرطية والعسكرية.

وقد   عثرت النيابة العامة أثناء المعاينة التصويرية لمقار تلك الخلية في مدينة   نصر والتجمع الخامس ومخزن برج العرب ومزرعة على مساحة 5 أفدنة بطريق مصر   الاسكندرية، على تلك المخططات والسلحة والمواد المفجرة بالإضافة إلى   السيارة التي يستخدمها المتهمون في تجربة إحدى القنابل بالأرض الزراعية.

*


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

قالت مجلة "ويكلي ستاندرد" الأمريكية  إن مصر تحارب  نفسها، وأصبحت جميع الفئات والطوائف ضد بعضها البعض، بصورة  تثير القلق  والخوف على مستقبل  البلاد.

وأوضحت المجلة إلى أن  الجميع يعمل ضد الآخر، وأصبحت ثقافة الضد والخلاف   هي السائدة،  فالإسلاميون يعملون ضد الليبراليين والعلمانيين، والشرطة  تستخدم ضد المحتجين والمتظاهرين، والرجال ضد النساء ويتحرشون بهن في  الشوارع، وسقط مئات القتلى والجرحى في الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير.

وكانت النتيجة الطبيعية لكل ما سبق هو تدمير الاقتصاد الوطني الذي لا يُهتم  به، والجميع  شارك في الأزمة  الحالية ولا يهتم أي فصيل بتحسين أوضاع  الاقتصاد أو إنقاذه من أزمته  الحالية، وأصبح الاحتياطي النقدي في موقف حرج  للغاية ولا  يكفي استيراد  احتياجات البلاد الإستراتيجية  من الغذاء  والوقود، سوى ثلاثة أشهر فقط.

وقد  بدأت القوى الدولية تفقد ثقتها في مصر وقدرة النظام الإسلامي الجديد  على  جمع شمل الوطن واحتواء الخلافات المتفاقمة بين  مختلف التيارات  السياسية،  وتبدلت القناعة السابقة لدى السياسيين والخبراء بأن مصر لا يمكن  أن تسقط،  وأصبح هناك شكوك قوية في عدم قدرتها على تجاوز أزمتها الحالية.

وتنتظر البلاد في الفترة القادمة موجة من العنف  الشعبي ضد النظام الحاكم،  وذلك مع اتجاهه إلى رفع الدعم  وزيادة الضرائب  للوفاء بمتطلبات صندوق  النقد الدولي الذي سيمنح مصر قرض بقيمة 4.8 مليار دولار، بالإضافة غلى  محاولة خفض عجز الموازنة، وهو ما سيشعل غضب الشارع تجاه الحكومة وستشتعل  الثورة من جديد ضد


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

*تقدم ياسر سيد أحمد  المحامي ، ببلاغ للمستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام ،  ضد كل من الدكتور  محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية ، والدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس  الوزراء ، واللواء  محمد ابراهيم وزير الداخلية ومدير أمن القاهرة اللواء  أسامة الصغير، ومدير  معسكرات قوات الأمن بالقاهرة وطرة والمعادي والجبل  الأحمر والسلام ومأمور  قسم المزرعة بطرة، والعميد هاني جرجس مأمور قسم قصر  النيل، والمقدم محمد  السيد رئيس المباحث، والمقدم عمرو عوض والرائد سمير  محمد؛  يتهمهم باعتقال  متظاهرين وتعذيبهم بدون وجه حق.  	 وأشار مقدم البلاغ أن المشكو في حقهم  ضبطوا على مواطنين اثناء وجودهم  بمحيط ميدان التحرير والاتحادية، في اعقاب  الذكرى الثانية لثورة 25 يناير  المجيدة، وإرسالهم لمعسكرات قوات الأمن  للتعذيب وهذا يعد مخالفا للقانون  والدستور.  	وطالب مقدم البلاغ بسرعة  التحقيق في واقعة تعذيب متظاهرين سلميا بميدان  التحرير والاتحادية، وسرعة  تفتيش المعسكرات المذكورة التابعة لقوات الأمن،  وعن عدد المحجوزين  بالمعسكرات.
 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*أبو حامد: سفر قنديل لأداء العمرة يكشف انعدام الإحساس بالمسئولية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أبو حامد: سفر قنديل لأداء العمرة يكشف انعدام الإحساس بالمسئولية*


*والنبى أنتوا ظالمين الراجل*​*هو مسافر علشان يقرأ قدام الكعبة سورة ( طه ) *​*{ وَٱحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي } * { يَفْقَهُواْ قَوْلِي }*​:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2013)

حريق هائل فى معبد الكرنك


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الثقافة لـ"اليوم السابع": مازالت مُصراً على الاستقالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*يناقش مجلس الشورى غدا ملف أحداث العنف التى شهدتها البلاد مؤخرا سواء التعدى على قصر الاتحادية بالمولوتف والهجوم على مبانى المحافظات وما تشهده الغربية من أحداث عنف أسفرت عن إصابة 163 شخصا من بينهم 71 من أفراد الشرطة بالإضافة إلى الهجوم على أقسام الشرطة ومديريات الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*صفوت عبد الغنى: سنقدم بلاغا ضد "أبو حامد" بتهمة قيادة "البلاك بلوك"

اتهم الدكتور صفوت عبد الغنى، القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية، وعضو مجلس الشورى المعين، محمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق بقيادة مجموعة "البلاك بلوك"، والتى صدر قرار ضبط بشأن أعضائها من قبل النائب العام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*المشرف على آثار مصر العليا: حريق "الكرنك" لم يؤثر على كنوز المعبد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*وزير العدل: ليس من المعقول أن أبيع مصر لقطر مقابل إعارة نجلى لها*
*ملحوظه بريئه
مرتب ابنه فى قطر اتحدد ب 50 الف دولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*محمود سعد: على الرئيس مشاهدة باسم يوسف حتى يُصلح من أمره*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*مجهولون يسرقون معمل كلية الهندسة بجامعة فرع الشيخ زايد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*اتحاد هندسة "عين شمس": تسجيل قضية شهيد الكلية ضد مجهول إهدار لدمه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يفرق بين عائلتين ببلطيم بعد تبادل إطلاق الأعيرة النارية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*تظاهرات بالشرقية أمام مديرية الأمن للمطالبة بالإفراج عن الناشط السياسى محمود مغاورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*صفحة محمد مرسى رئيسا: القوات المسلحة تلغى حظر دخول الملتحيين والمنتقبات أنديتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*موسى: مبادرتى ستسمح بإدخال 12 مليار دولار سنويا لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*قال الدكتور عزازى على عزازى، عضو مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى، القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن جبهة الضمير الوطنى استبن لحزب الحرية والعدالة، مثلما كان الرئيس محمد مرسى استبن، للمهندس خيرت الشاطر فى الانتخابات الرئاسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*شكلت جماعة "دعوة أهل السنة والجماعة" بالعريش، لجان شعبية مهمتها حفظ الأمن وحماية البيوت والممتلكات، أثارت عودة اللجان استغراب الأهالى مابين مؤيد ومعارض لها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*لليوم العاشر.. توقف ميناء العين السخنة وخسائر الدولة 150 مليون جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*"نيابة الثورة"تحقق فى بلاغات تتهم "الإخوان" بالتورط فى"موقعة الجمل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*واشنطن بوست: القضاء يحظر يوتيوب وتطبيق الحكم متروك لرئيس الحكومة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*وول ستريت جورنال: قرار غلق "يوتيوب" يأتى فى وقت مناسب لحكومة "مرسى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*صحفيو الصحف الحزبية يعتصمون بمكتب "الولى" بـ"الأهرام"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*الطب الشرعى: التقرير النهائى حول الجندى الأربعاء.. وما يثار تكهنات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*دعت منظمة "مبادرة السياسة الخارجية" الأمريكية الولايات المتحدة إلى ضرورة تقديم مساعدة أمنية داخلية لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*توقفت حركة قطارات الخط الثانى لمترو الأنفاق من محطة المنيب حتى ساقية مكى من الاتجاهين لمدة 15 دقيقة، نتيجة انقطاع الكهرباء عن محطة المنيب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تخلى سبيل دينا عبد الفتاح بكفالة باتهام ترويجها للبلاك بلوك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*قررت محكمة جنايات القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار صبرى حامد، قبول التظلم المقدم من المهندس أحمد الليثى، وزير الزراعة الأسبق، على قرار حبسه، وقررت إخلاء سبيله بضمان محل إقامته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*دينا عبد الفتاح ترفض دفع كفالة لإخلاء سبيلها ودفاعها يستعد للتظلم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

*رفضت الإعلامية دينا عبد الفتاح مقدمة البرامج بقناة التحرير الفضائية، دفع مبلغ 5 آلاف جنيه قيمة الكفالة التى قررتها النيابة العامة، لإخلاء سبيلها، *
*على خلفية اتهامهما بالترويج لمجموعة البلاك بلوك واستضافتهم فى إحدى حلقات البرنامج.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*دعوى لإلغاء قيد"البرادعى"بنقابة المحامين لعدم تمتعه بحسن السمعة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

*أعلن الدكتور عبد العظيم محمود رئيس لجنة التنمية البشرية بمجلس الشورى، *
*عن صدور قرار بوقف تصفية شركة النصر لصناعة السيارات،*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*مدرسون بالأزهر يحطمون باب مجمع البحوث الإسلامية اعتراضا على فصلهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعلن الدكتور عبد العظيم محمود رئيس لجنة التنمية البشرية بمجلس الشورى، *
> *عن صدور قرار بوقف تصفية شركة النصر لصناعة السيارات،*​



*وزير الإنتاج الحربى يعلن استعداد الوزارة لإعادة تشغيل "النصر للسيارات"*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

*ومن جانبه، أكد وزير الإنتاج الحربى الفريق رضا حافظ، عن استعداد الوزارة لضم الشركة لوزارته، *
*وإعادة تشغيلها تحت إشراف الوزارة، مؤكدا أنه سيرسل مذكرة لوزير الاستثمار، يعلن فيها موافقته على تشغيل الشركة، فى حالة رفع قرار التصفية عنها.

*​*
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وزير الإنتاج الحربى يعلن استعداد الوزارة لإعادة تشغيل "النصر للسيارات"*


*يارب ترجع زى زمان ونقف طابور عشان نحجز*
*الـ 128 :t33:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2013)

*حزب الكرامة: موافقة الرئيس على مبادرة حزب النور تطور إيجابى*

*عادى - ماهو واحد بيقول لا أله إلا الله*
*التانى رد : محمد رسول الله *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*الحرية والعدالة يحمل"الإنقاذ" المسئولية السياسية والجنائية عن مسيرات"التنحى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بترحيل الهولنديين المتهمين بتصوير "بترول مسطرد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام ووقفة الثلاثاء ضد أبو إسلام بسبب ازدرائه للمسيحية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بلاغ للنائب العام ووقفة الثلاثاء ضد أبو إسلام بسبب ازدرائه للمسيحية*



*قال نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان، إن عددا من النشطاء المسلمين والمسيحيين تقدموا اليوم بالبلاغ رقم 481 لسنة 2013 إلى المستشار النائب العام ضد أبو إسلام أحمد عبد الله صاحب قناة الأمة الفضائية، ويتهمة البلاغ بازدراء السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء، ولوصفه الفتيات والسيدات المسيحيات اللاتى يذهبن إلى التظاهر السلمى بالعاهرات واللاتى يريدن اغتصابهن.

 وأضاف جبرائيل فى بيان له صباح اليوم، أنهم سينظمون وقفة احتجاجية الساعة 12 ظهرا، الثلاثاء المقبل أمام مكتب النائب العام، للمطالبة بضبط وإحضار أبو إسلام.*


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2013)

*رفضت  الإعلامية دينا عبد الفتاح مقدمة البرامج بقناة التحرير الفضائية، دفع  مبلغ 5 آلاف جنيه قيمة الكفالة التى قررتها النيابة العامة، لإخلاء سبيلها،  على خلفية اتهامهما بالترويج لمجموعة البلاك بلوك واستضافتهم فى إحدى  حلقات البرنامج.

وقال الدكتور ثروت الخرباوى المحامى دفاع دينا عبد الفتاح، فى تصريحات  صحفية، إنه بصدد التقدم بتظلم على قرار النيابة العامة إخلاء سبيلها مقابل  كفالة مالية، حيث طلبوا من المحقق والنيابة العامة انتداب قاض للتحقيق فى  البلاغات والوقائع وهو ما رفضه النائب العام.

كما نظم أعضاء النقابة العامة للإعلاميين وقفة أمام دار القضاء العالى، حيث  مكتب المستشار أحمد الدكرورى الذى تولى التحقيق مع مذيعة قناة التحرير،  ورئيس تحرير برنامجها، للتضامن معهما، ورددوا هتافات ترفض قرار إخلاء  سبيلهما بكفالة 5 آلاف جنيه لكل منهما، قائلين "مش هندفع..مش هندفع..مش  هندفع..مش هندفع"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*شهود عيان للنيابة: محمد الجندى توفى نتيجة تعذيبه بمعسكر الجبل الأحمر
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تؤجل الاستماع لمحامين فى اتهامهم الإخوان باقتحام السجون للخميس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*أهالى قرية يمنعون الدراسة فى مدرستين بشمال سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. وقفة لـ"الإنقاذ" ببنى سويف اعتراضاً على تصريحات قنديل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة أمام محكمة المنشية للمطالبة بالإفراج عن متظاهرى "سيدى جابر"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بالنور: مرسى تحفظ على تشكيل حكومة ائتلاف وإقالة النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*وزير النقل يعلن انتهاء أزمة ميناء السخنة وعودته للعمل مساء اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*قافلة شعبية تغادر السويس إلى بورسعيد لمساندتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*توقف قطارات قبلى وبحرى بمحطة مصر نتيجة اعتصام عمال الورش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*تجديد حبس "منير ثابت" شهرا على ذمة قضية الكسب غير المشروع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*صبحى صالح: "مرسى موظف فى الدولة ومصر مش بلده لوحده"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر بـ"المحامين": البرادعى سدد 12 ألف جنيه لقيده بالنقابة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*تجمهر العشرات من إحدى قرى مركز أبو قرقاص أمام منزل حديث البناء بالمنيا، بعد ما تردد عن اعتزام شخص قبطى بتحويل منزله إلى كنيسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*بدء اجتماع رؤساء أندية قضاة الأقاليم لرفض التشهير والتنكيل بـ"الزند"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*سيطرت قوات المطافئ والحماية المدنية، على الحريق الذى نشب بإحدى الغرف أعلى مبنى مجمع السكك الحديد بالقرب من نفق شبرا، وذلك بعدما توافد على مقر الحريق 3 سيارات مطافئ.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*"المنظمة المصرية": حجب "يوتيوب" يهدف لعدم مشاهدة الجرائم السياسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل دينا عبد الفتاح بدفع الكفالة فى اتهام الترويج لبلاك بلوك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*وصول 6 سيارات إطفاء لمحاولة السيطرة على حريق السكة الحديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*نائب بـ"الشورى": رئيس الوزراء خالف الدستور وأهان كرامة المصريين

شن طارق الملط عضو مجلس الشورى، هجوما حادا على رئيس الوزراء وتصريحاته الأخيرة التى تحدث فيها عن اغتصاب نساء بنى سويف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: هناك شبهة جنائية وراء حريق مجمع السكك الحديدية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*طالب فريدى البياضى، عضو مجلس الشورى، فى الجلسة العامة لمجلس الشورى اليوم، بإقالة هشام قنديل، رئيس الحكومة، واللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، والتحقيق معهما على خلفية الأحداث الأخيرة أمام قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*المستشار عبد المجيد محمود ينفى صحة ما نشر حول توجهه لمكتب النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*أمن "الكهرباء" يمنع المتظاهرين من دخول مبنى الوزارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*قررت اليوم الأحد، محكمة جنح استئناف الإسماعيلية، برئاسة المستشار خالد محجوب وعضوية المستشارين وليد سراج الدين وخالد غزى، تأجيل قضية هروب المساجين من سجن وادى النطرون يوم 29 يناير 2011 أثناء الثورة إلى جلسة 3 مارس القادم واستدعاء العميد عصام القوصى.*
*طيييب وبالنوسبه لكبير الهاربين أيه موقفه من الموضوع ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*ممثل "الداخلية" لـ"الشورى": سنحمى الشرعية ولا نقبل اهتزاز منصب الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*وكيل "الشورى" لرئيس الوزراء: "د. قنديل .. لقد نفد رصيدكم"*


----------



## چاكس (10 فبراير 2013)

*نائب سلفي ( حمار بالتأكيد ) بالشورى يطالب باستخدام الداخلية للذخيرة الحية ضد المتظاهرين .. ويؤكد : نقول بلطجية يقولوا متظاهرين

نائب حرية والعدالة: الداخلية غلطانة وجبهة الإنقاذ غلطانة .. وأداء الشرطة يتحسن ويجب رفع الغطاء السياسي عن المخربين
محمود هاشم


أكد محمد رمضان نائب الحرية و العدالة بمجلس الشورى أثناء جلسة مناقشة الاتهامات الموجهة للداخلية أن هناك تحسنا فى أداء الداخلية وأن التعاطف مع القتلى و المصابين مطلوب، وهناك تجاوزات من الشرطة لأنهم ليسوا ملائكة، ولكن يجب أن يتم رفع الغطاء السياسى عن المخربين .

واستكمل " إن محاولات استنساخ الثورة عبث سياسى وهناك مبالغة اعلامية تجعلنا نقول طوال الوقت أن الداخلية غلط وجبهة الانقاذ غلط"،

 من جانبه طالب الدكتور عادل عفيفى النائب الحالي ولواء الشرطة السابق، الداخلية تسليح القوات بالذخيرة الحية حتى تتعامل مع البلطجية وتحمى المنشآت و وواصل" كلما نتحدث عن البلطجية يخرج علينا من يقول أن هؤلاء متظاهرين".

من جانبه نفى اللواء عبد الفتاح عثمان، نائب مساعد وزير الداخلية للأمن العام، مسئولية الداخلية عن قتل المتظاهرين مؤكداً أن الشهيد الناشط جابر صلاح جابر ، عضو حركة 6 أبريل، الشهير بـ"جيكا" قتل على آثر اصابته بـ"بلى زجاج"، وهو تحديث فى الأسلحة المحلية، معلقاً " أولى أن نراجع مصادر التحقيقات قبل القاء الاتهامات".

وعن واقعة الشهيد محمد الجندى، قال عثمان خلال اجتماع لجنة حقوق الانسان بمجلس الشورى اليوم الأحد لمناقشة أحداث العنف الأخيرة التى شهدتها عدد من المحافظات إن ما يتردد عن أن وزارة الداخلية قتلت "الجندى" قول بعيد عن الحقيقة، وأضاف " لقد وصل الجندى مستشفى الهلال كمصاب حادث طريق، وبالكشف الطبى عليه تبين أن لديه هبوط حاد فى الدورة الدموية، فقدان الوعى، وبالأشعة على المخ تبين أنه يعانى من ارتشاح بالمخ دخل على آثرها للعناية المركزة".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 فبراير 2013)

*افراد الشرطة *يغلقون مديرية امن كفر الشيخ وتعطيل العمل بها مطالبين باقالة وزير الداخلية لكونه وزير داخلية الاخوان


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة للتيار الشعبى أعلى قصر النيل للمطالبة بالقصاص للشهداء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى يواصل تعلية بوابات القصر بعد أنباء عن اقتحامه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*منصة التحرير تعلن إغلاق محطات المترو غدا ضمن دعوات العصيان المدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*الجبهة السلفية تتهم خطيب التحرير بالتحريض على قتل الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*وزير العدل: لن أظل فى منصبى بعد عيد الفطر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*النقض تحدد 8 مايو لنظر طعن النيابة على براءة متهمى "موقعة الجمل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: لم يصدر قرار يسمح للمنتقبات بدخول دور وأندية الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*حبس 11 متهماً فى حريق بوابة قصر الاتحادية 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة لـ"التيار الشعبى" تتوجه إلى مكتب النائب العام للمطالبة بالقصاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*سيارة تصدم أحد المشاركين بمسيرة التيار الشعبى وتهرب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*"زهران": أعضاء جبهة الضمير أغلبهم إخوان مسلمون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*غداً.. شباب الإنقاذ ينظمون 4 مسيرات لمواجهة "انفراد الإخوان بالسلطة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*نيابة الإسكندرية تحبس 31 متظاهرا بتهمة الشغب وإتلاف الممتلكات العامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*"الشورى" يوافق على قرض ومنحة أوروبية بـ60 مليون يورو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*نائب إخوانى يؤكد على ضرورة تفعيل آليات قانون مكافحة البلطجة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*13 حزباً وحركة تشارك بمسيرة لـ"التحرير" غداً فى ذكرى التنحى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*سطو مسلح على محطة غاز مصر بالطريق الصحراوى الغربى بنجع حمادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*"المسحول" يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال بالتجمع الخامس بعد اتهامه الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*حزب الجبهة يعلن مشاركته فى مليونية "التنحى".. غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بـ"النور" لـ"الحرية والعدالة": رجاء لا تشحنوا الجوَ أكثر من ذلك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بالإنقاذ: الجبهة تقرر عدم الحديث عن الانتخابات فى ظل إراقة الدماء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*انتهت قوات الحرس الجمهورى من تعلية أسوار قصر الاتحادية أمام البوابة 3 والبوابة 4 بالطوب الأحمر بعدما كثفوا من كميات الأسلاك الشائكة أمس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*"قضاة الأقاليم": هناك نية مبيتة للتشهير بالزند من قبل النيابة العامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*توقف قطارات قبلى لتبادل إطلاق النار بين الشرطة وباعة جائلين بملوى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*عصام الإسلامبولى: ممارسات النائب العام تؤكد تبعيته للرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*"CNN" تنقل مشاهد حول مدفع فوق "الاتحادية" عن "فيديو 7"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*عزازى: إذا اكتملت ضمانات انتخابات برلمانية نزيهة سيحصل الإخوان على 5%*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بـ"غد الثورة" يقاطع اجتماع الهيئة العليا رفضًا لانضمامهم لـ "جبهة الضمير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*جورج إسحاق على "تويتر": البرادعى يستطع جمع توقيعات لرفع قضايا ضد النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*عمرو أديب للإخوان المسلمين: أرجوكم إلا منصب المفتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*ملثمان يحاولان حرق مقر الحرية والعدالة ببنى سويف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*العشرات فى مسيرة لمديرية أمن السويس لرفض القبض على نشطاء سياسيين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر تحذر من أخونة منصب مفتى الجمهورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون خط السكة الحديد بمدينة بنى سويف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرتان فى ذكرى التنحى تطالبان بإسقاط النظام والقصاص والعدالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*المعتصمون يواصلون إغلاق مجمع التحرير لليوم الثانى على التوالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*تشديد أمنى بمطار القاهرة فى ذكرى تنحى مبارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*إعادة فتح نفق الأزهر للمرور فى الاتجاه القادم من ميدان الأوبرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*محمود شعبان لـ"العربية": مصر لن تنصلح إلا بتطبيق حد الحرابة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*استمرار توقف ميناء العين السخنة.. والخسائر تصل 250 مليون جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*هيئة قانونية للدفاع عن المقبوض عليهم بالغربية برئاسة نقيب المحامين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*غدًا.. المصريين الأحرار ينظم وقفة أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية ضد التحرش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*عصام العريان لـ "بى بى سى": لن نقاضى صاحب فتوى إهدار دم المعارضة *
*أومااااال هتكرموووووووه ؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*شلل مرورى بأكتوبر.. وإضراب سائقى السيرفيس عن العمل بسبب نقص السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*غياب أمنى بمحيط قصر الاتحادية بعد تعلية البوابات والسور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تطلب تحريات المباحث حول اتهام المسحول للشرطة بمحاولة اغتياله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة للفلاحين أمام "القضاء العالى" احتجاجًا على سياسات "الزراعة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*سفير إسرائيلى سابق: صراع الإسلاميين والعلمانيين فى مصر لن يهدأ قريبا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*أحمد ماهر: نفذ صبرنا ولن نقف مكتوفى الأيدى لو أغلق ملف "جيكا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*التعليم: صرف تلاميذ المدارس مبكرا خشية وقوع عنف فى ذكرى تنحى مبارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*حزب "6 إبريل" يشارك بمظاهرات تنحى مبارك لإسقاط الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة لأعضاء "6 إبريل" أمام "القضاء العالى" تطالب بالقصاص لـ"جيكا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تعزز من تواجدها بالناحية الخلفية لقصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*أحمد شفيق يقيم دعوى رد ضد قاضى التحقيق فى قضية جمعية إسكان الطيارين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مكى: لم أتدخل فى رفع الحصانة عن الزند.. ولن أقايض بلدى بإعارة لنجلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*العاملون بخط سكك حديد "منوف ـ كفر الزيات" يضربون عن الطعام*


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

*  	استنكرت حركة 6 إبريل تقرير  الداخلية بخصوص استشهاد جابر صلاح "جيكا"،  مؤكدا أن هناك تواطؤا ولن تسمح  بتجميد القضية، وستبدأ فى التصعيد ابتداء من  اليوم الاثنين الموافق 11  فبراير على أن يكون غير مسبوق.

	ومن جانبه أكد المهندس أحمد ماهر مؤسس حركة 6 إبريل، أن الحركة صبرت كثيرا   الفترة الماضية، ولكن استنفذت كل صبرها ولن نقف مكتوفى الأيدى أمام   الداخلية التى تتحدث عن مجهولين اغتالوا جيكا ببلى زجاجى أو سيارة مجهولة   اغتالت الجندى، معتبرا أن ما يحدث الآن لا يختلف إطلاقا عن تقرير لفافة   البانجوا التى اتهموها قبل الثورة بقتل خالد سعيد، ولذلك فإن الحركة ستبدأ   تصعيد غير مسبوق.

	وأكد ماهر أن الرئيس محمد مرسى يتحمل نتائج ما حدث من قتل للمتظاهرين،   وسيتحمل كل عواقب ما سيحدث من رد فعل بسبب غياب العدل والسكوت على جرائم   الداخلية واستمرار منهجها القديم.  	*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

* إحباط الهجوم المسلح لاقتحام سجن المرج

حالة من الكر والفر وإطلاق كثيف متبادل للرصاص بمحيط سجن المرج وصفارات الإنذار تدوى فى المكان  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*أيمن الصياد: الإخوان يريدون "دولة خلافة".. ولا يعتبرون ما حدث فى 25 يناير ثورة

قال أيمن الصياد المستشار السابق للرئيس محمد مرسى، إن الإخوان لديهم هدفا عاجلا وهو الوصول للسلطة بصناديق الانتخاب، وأن ذلك لا غبار عليه، ولديهم كذلك هدف آجل وهو دولة الخلافة، لإعادة رسم خريطة المنطقة، على اعتبار أنها لم تعد تصلح بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*6 إبريل يشتبكون مع سيارة نجدة.. والأمن يغلق أبواب دار القضاء العالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*موظفو "القومى لرعاية أسر الشهداء" يمهلون الحكومة 24 ساعة للاستجابة لمطالبهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*رئيس الكتلة البرلمانية للنور: نرفض تحميل الدولة مزيدًا من القروض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: ارتفاع المصابين من الشرطة فى ذكرى الثورة إلى (720) مصابا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*شباب "6 إبريل" يرشق دار القضاء العالى بأكياس بلون الدم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*فى مؤتمر اليوم.. شباب"الإنقاذ" يعلنون خطواتهم التصعيدية ضد النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*"شباب الإنقاذ" ترفض الحوار الوطنى.. وتؤكد: من يقبله خائن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*القبض على عناصر من 6 إبريل أثناء محاولتهم اقتحام دار القضاء العالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*الألمانية: حجب موقع تضمن تهديدات لـ"ميركل" صاحبه جهادى نمساوى يقيم فى مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*عبود الزمر: المشاركة فى مليونية الجماعة الإسلامية "واجب وطنى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين أمام "القضاء العالى".. وهتافات ضد "الإخوان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*"6 إبريل" تنهى احتجاجاتها أمام "القضاء العالى" وتتوجه لـ"التحرير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*المئات بالتحرير يهتفون ضد مرسى.. واستمرار إغلاق مبنى المجمع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة "6 إبريل" تتوقف أمام "البورصة".. والمتظاهرون يهتفون ضد "الإخوان"*


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2013)

شوفوا بقى الاعداد يوم الجمع للاخوان والجماعات الاسلامية هيكون ازاى
الموضوع اصبح انت معاك كام وانا معايا كام
الانقسام بقى كارثة   رهيبة حاليا


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: غدًا.. قائد الجيش الثانى ينظم حفل غداء فى مدينة بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*ألتراس الأهلى يشارك فى مسيرات بـ"حقوق عين شمس"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة 6 إبريل تصل للتحرير وسط هتافات مناهضة لحكم الرئيس والإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*الزند لـ"اليوم السابع": سأتخذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد كل من يشهر بى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تكثف تواجدها بمحطة مترو "السادات" خوفا من اقتحامها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسئول حكومى لبلومبرج: وقف تراخيص بيع الخمور فى المدن الجديدة

ذكرت وكالة "بلومبرج" الإخبارية الأمريكية، أن مسئولا حكوميا صرح بأن مصر ستوقف إصدار تراخيص بيع المشروبات الكحولية للمحلات فى بعض المناطق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*ملثمون يقطعون خط المترو بمحطة السادات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*ملثمون يطلقون الخرطوش بمحطة مترو "السادات".. وذعر بين الركاب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*انتخاب الدكتور شوقى إبراهيم عبد الكريم لمنصب المفتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة "6 إبريل" تهتف "قتلوا جيكا باسم الدين.. دول شوية سفاحين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*تحطيم عربات مترو "السادات" بعد إيقافه.. والفزع ينتاب الركاب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مظاهرات ذكرى التنحى فى الشرقية تستقر أمام منزل الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*"المترو": تحويل قطارات الخط الأول من السيدة زينب والشهداء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*يتوجه حالياً، عشرات المتظاهرين، فى مقدمتهم أعضاء "بلاك بلوك"، إلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر، لقطعه، مرددين هتافات من بينها "أرحل أرحل"، "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*الركاب يسيطرون على محطة مترو السادات عقب هروب الملثمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

_*متظاهرون يقطعون كوبري 6 أكتوبر*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام من "6 إبريل" ضد وزير الداخلية السابق بتهمة قتل "جيكا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*رفع أسوار "الاتحادية" بـ"أجولة رملية".. وتمركز الحرس أمام بوابة 5*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*ناظر مترو "السادات" يطالب بإغلاق المحطة لحماية الأرواح والمنشآت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*"الوطنية للتغيير" تعلن اختطاف أحد نشطائها.. وتحمل "مرسى" المسئولية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*عاد مساء أمس الأحد، محامى الشرقية المختطف، وبه أثار تعذيب، وتم نقله لمستشفى الأحرار، لتوقيع الكشف الطبى عليه، واتهم الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بخطفه وتعذيبه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*حريق هائل بديوان محافظة الشرقية بعد رشقه بالزجاجات الحارقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مشادات بين المتظاهرون وقائدى السيارات أعلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*"خالد البرى" أمام نيابة الثورة: حماس وراء فتح السجون أثناء ثورة يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*أمن المتحف المصرى يغلق أبوابه بالحواجز الحديدية خوفا من اقتحامه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*كاميرات مراقبة فوق أسطح بوابة قصر الاتحادية لمتابعة الوضع الأمنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*فتح كوبرى أكتوبر بعد قطعه أكثر من ساعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*احتشاد ألتراس ثورجى بـ"محمد محمود" استعداداً للتوجه إلى "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة من أمام "القائد إبراهيم" للمطالبة بـ"إسقاط النظام"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*"ألتراس ثورجى" يبدأ الزحف من "محمد محمود" لـ"الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يتجمعون أمام مسجد النور للانطلاق فى مسيرة لـ"الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*أخلت نيابة أكتوبر برئاسة المستشار عمرو مخلوف سبيل الكاتب الصحفى إبراهيم عيسى مقدم برنامج "هنا القاهرة" ، بضمان محل إقامته بعد التحقيق معه فى البلاغ المقدم ضده لاتهامه بازدراء الدين الإسلامى واستهزائه بآيات القرآن الكريم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*توافد نشطاء على ساحة الشهداء بالغربية للمشاركة بمظاهرات اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*انطلقت مسيرة حاشدة من شرق الإسكندرية أمام مزلقان فيكتوريا عصر اليوم، وذلك فى إطار إحياء ذكرى 11 فبراير 2011، والمشاركة فى "يوم الإرادة الشعبية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*غداً.. وقفة لأمناء وأفراد الأمن المركزى بالدقهلية أمام معسكرهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو كفر الشيخ يرفضون الاحتفال بيوم التنحى حتى إسقاط النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*عشرات الطلاب بجامعة الإسكندرية يهتفون ضد المرشد فى ذكرى تنحى مبارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*توقفت مسيرة "ألتراس ثورجى"، مساء اليوم الاثنين، أمام منزل جابر صلاح الشهير بـ"جيكا" عضو الألتراس، بمنطقة عابدين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو "الفتح" يستعدون للتحرك بمسيرة للتحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*العشرات أمام قصر الاتحادية وانسحاب الحرس الجمهورى من أمام بوابة **4*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة "النور" تنطلق إلى "الاتحادية" وتهتف ضد الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*شلل مرورى شرق الإسكندرية بسبب مسيرة فيكتوريا فى ذكرى "التنحى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 19 متهمًا فى أحداث اشتباكات "الاتحادية" الأخيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيره مسجد الفتح تطالب بتطهير الإعلام أمام جريدة الجمهورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة دوران شبرا تستعد للانطلاق للتحرير والشخصيات العامة تغيب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*توقف خط سكة حديد "الإسكندرية - القاهرة" لاشتعال النيران بقطار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*نواب الشورى ينتقدون عجز الداخلية عن مواجهة غلق مجمع التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*أنباء عن تمرد بمعسكر قوات الأمن المركزى بجمصة والداخلية تنفى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة "الفتح" تصل إلى دار القضاء العالى وتهتف ضد النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بضبط وإحضار صاحب فتوى إهدار دم قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*انضمام متظاهرى "ألتراس ثورجى" لمسيرة "النور" بشارع الخليفة المأمون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة "رابعة" تصل "الاتحادية".. والمتظاهرون يهتفون: يسقط حكم المرشد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة "الفتح" تصل "التحرير" وتطالب بإسقاط النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مناوشات بين المتظاهرين بمسيرة شبرا والمارة بسبب تعطيل المرور*


----------



## SALVATION (11 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النيابة تأمر بضبط وإحضار صاحب فتوى إهدار دم قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ*







​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة السيدة زينب تنطلق إلى التحرير بقيادة كمال خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*سيف عبد الفتاح على "فيس بوك": شرعية الرئيس تتآكل لعدم التزامه بوعوده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*العريان يتباهى أمام "الشورى" بأنه أول من طالب بمحاكمة وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة شبرا تتظاهر بالخبز وتهتف: "ياللى واقف عالرصيف فين حق الرغيف"

رفع المتظاهرون فى مسيرة شبرا أرغفة الخبر، وتظاهروا بها متوجهين إلى دوران شبرا ورددوا هتافات من بينها: "حق الرغيف فين"، "اواواو هنشيل محمد مرسى بتاعكم"، "يا أهالينا انضموا لينا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*قال القيادى الإخوانى السابق ثروت الخرباوى إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ستنزل عن كرسى الحكم شاءت أم أبت، مؤكدا أن إرادة الله والشعب الذى سيضحى بكل التكاليف لاسترداد مصر فوق إرادة الجماعة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يغلقون شارع الميرغنى أمام السيارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*اشتباكات أمام الاتحادية وقوات الأمن تفرق المتظاهرين بخراطيم المياه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يشعلون النيران فى بوابة 4 للاتحادية ويلقون حجارة داخل القصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*وصلت منذ قليل المسيرة المنطلقة من أمام مسجد السيدة زينب، إلى ميدان التحرير، حاملة مطالب العصيان المدنى حتى يتم إسقاط النظام ورحيل الرئيس مرسى عن الحكم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين متظاهرين والأمن أمام الاتحادية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2013)

*قال النائب أحمد الراوى، عضو المجلس عن حزب النور: *
*"لا فارق بين قرض أوربى أو سعودى كلها بفائدة"*
*ملحوظة*
*فائدة القرض السعودى الدولارى  2%*
​


----------



## SALVATION (11 فبراير 2013)

البعض لا يريد أن يساهم في التغيير فهو في انتظار الجيش أو الثوار أو الزلزال أو ألرحمه الإلهية
عمرواديب​


----------



## SALVATION (11 فبراير 2013)

لميس الحديدي: الداخلية أصدرت بيان منذ قليل عن قلة غاضبة أزالوا الاسلاك  الشائكة والقاء حجارة داخل الاتحادية مما استدعى القاء قنابل الغاز​


----------



## SALVATION (11 فبراير 2013)

في قانون التظاهر الجديد ممنوع السب والقذف في ألمظاهره فتتغير الشعارات الي يسقط يسقط فضيله المرشد ومن فضل حضرتك اترك منصبك
عمرو اديب​


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

​ الإثنين 11.02.2013                 ​ 


​ محمد علاء​                          ناشدت الإذاعة الداخلية لقصر الاتحاديةالمتظاهرين أمام القصر   بضبط النفس والتزام التظاهر السلمي بعيدا عن أي اقتحامات أو مخالفات.

وأذاعت قوات الحرس الجمهورى من خلال مكبرات الصوت قائلة: "برجاء الالتزام بسلمية الثورة".

من ناحية أخرى أطلق المتظاهرون زجاجات المولوتوف على بوابات القصر مما اضطر   قوات الأمن برش المتظاهرين بالمياه لتفريقهم ومنع الاشتباك.


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

شهدت ساحة الشهداء بطنطا نشوب اشتباكات  حامية بين قوات  الأمن المركزي  والمتظاهرين مساء اليوم الاثنين، وتجمع  المتظاهرون أمام  ديوان محافظة الغربية لإحياء ذكري تنحي مبارك الثانية  والمطالبة برحيل  الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية وسقوط حكم دولة المرشد  وجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين والتنديد بانتهاكات رجال الداخلية  واعتقالهم  للثوار.

كما أقدم المئات من شباب القوى والحركات الثورية على رشق قوات الأمن   المركزي بالطوب والحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة الأمر الذى دفع قوات   الأمن إلى إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع للتفريق جموع المتظاهرين الذين   حاولوا اقتحام مديرية أمن الغربية ومبني المحافظة.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات مناهضة للنظام ورجال الشرطة من بينها "الداخلية بلطجية"، "القصاص للدماء الشهداء".

كما طالب المتظاهرون بضرورة تطهير وزارة الداخلية من القيادات الفاسدة   ومحاسبة المتورطين فى قتل وتعذيب النشطاء  السياسيين وخاصة الشهيد "الجندي"   ابن مدينة طنطا والإفراج عن المتهمين  الذين تم ضبطهم أثناء أحداث  مليونية  "الكرامة  والرحيل" فى الجمعة الماضية.

وما  زالت معارك الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن المركزي مستمرة بمحيط ساحة   الشهداء  وشوارع النحاس والجيش فى ظل تزايد كبير فى أعداد المتظاهرين وسط   استنفار  أمني فرضته الجهات الشرطية للتأمين الممتلكات العامة والمؤسسات   الحكومية  خشية اقتحامها أثناء أحداث الشغب.


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

تعرضت مسيرة نظمتها القوى الثورية بكفر الشيخ، مساء اليوم الاثنين، لإطلاق  أعيرة نارية من قبل مجهولين فى شارع أبو سامية بغرب مدينة كفر الشيخ، دون  حدوث إصابات.

وقال نعيم المصرى مسئول العمل الجماهيرى بحزب الكرامة والتيار الشعبى:  "فوجئنا أثناء سيرنا بغرب مدينة كفر الشيخ فى منطقة شعبية بإطلاق ثلاثة  أعيرة خرطوش من قبل مجهولين يعتقد أنهم بلطجية، مما أدى لحالة من الذعر بين  المتظاهرين، وتفرقوا فى عدد من الشوارع الجانبية، ثم تجمعوا مرة ثانية  بميدان النصر القريب من ديوان المحافظة".

وأضاف: "هناك محاولات من جانب الإخوان المسلمين، لإفساد المظاهرات التى  تطالب برحيل المحافظ وإقالة حكومة قنديل وإقالة نواب رؤساء المدن التى تم  تعيينهم، والتنديد بالعنف على المتظاهرين، وتذكير الشعب بتاريخ التنحى".

على الجانب المقابل قال الدكتور صلاح الفقى رئيس المكتب الإدارى للإخوان  المسلمين بكفر الشيخ: "ليس من مصلحتنا كإخوان إشعال فتنة ونار تأكل الجميع،  ولم نعرف أساسًا أن هناك مظاهرات، فضلًا عن أن هذا ليس من أخلاق الإخوان  الذين ينتهجون السلمية طوال تاريخهم".

وأضاف: "كيف نستأجر بلطجية يطلقون النار على أبنائنا وإخوتنا لأن كفر الشيخ معظمهم أقارب".


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

أعرب أحمد دومة الناشط السياسى عن استيائه الشديد مما وصفها بـ"الاستفزازات  التى تمارسها قوات الأمن" تجاه المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية بفتح خراطيم  المياه عليهم دون سبب أو تحرك من المتظاهرين.

وأكد دومة لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط أن هذا التحرك من أجل استفزاز  المتظاهرين ودفعهم للصدام مع الشرطة، وأن المشهد الآن سيناريو مكرر بأن يتم  استفزاز المتظاهرين، ثم يتم الاشتباك والصدام مع القوات بإطلاق الغاز  المسيل للدموع، مع إطلاق الخرطوش والرصاص الحى فى وسط الاشتباكات.

وقال "إن التظاهرات كانت تردد الهتافات فقط، ولم يتم التحرك ناحية القصر،  وأن التجمع أمام القصر جاء لزيادة الأعداد فى الشارع بصورة كبيرة مع انضمام  المسيرات المتوجهة إلى القصر".

وأضاف أن الاتفاق بين المتظاهرين فى المسيرات هو الاستمرار لساعتين أو ثلاث  ساعات أمام القصر فى ترديد الهتافات بالمطالب فقط ثم الانصراف، ولكن ما  حدث من فتح خراطيم المياه يؤكد أن النية مبيتة للاشتباك والصدام".


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*شباب جبهة الإنقاذ: الوطن يُوشك على الانهيار فى ظل فشل الإدارة الحالية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بطنطا وإطلاق كثيف لقنابل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

_*وصول مسيرة "فيكتوريا" إلى المقر الصيفى لمجلس الوزراء بالإسكندرية*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة من التحرير لدعم متظاهرى الاتحادية بعد نشوب اشتباكات مع الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*نادر بكار: بدء تشكيل حكومة جديدة الأربعاء المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق مبنى محافظة الشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*مجهولون يشعلون الإطارات ويغلقون طريق ميدان الساعة بدمياط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*نظم عدد من أعضاء الألتراس الإسماعيلى الوقوى السياسية بالمحافظة اليوم مسيرة بدأت من شارع رضا وشارع المدارس وشارع المستشفى شارع السكة الحديد وانتهت بميدان الممر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*استنفار أمنى أمام منزل الرئيس بالزقازيق.. وهدوء حذر بالمنطقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*انقطاع الكهرباء طوال اليوم عن الشيخ زويد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*"الرئاسة": لا يوجد تغيير وزارى ومبادرة "النور" مدرجة على جلسة الحوار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*"أمن المنيا" يلقى القبض على طالبين بحوزتهما 4 قنابل مسيلة للدموع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*واشنطن تعرب عن رفضها لحجب موقع يوتيوب بمصر بسبب الفيلم المسىء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*هجوم مسلح على كمين شرطة بطريق "بلبيس - السلام" بالشرقية*


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

قالت مصادر فى  تصريحات خاصة لـ " الفجر " إن العودة القوية لقوات الأمن  المركزى خلال  مواجهاتها وفضها للتظاهرات مؤخرا، يعود إلى الحوافز والعطاءات  التى أقرها  الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس الوزراء، خلال لقاءاته مع قيادات  الأمن المركزى،  خاصة بعد تمدد حركات التمرد التى ضربت المعسكرات.  
  	وأوضحت المصادر أن " قنديل " قرر رفع بدل المخاطر من 30 % إلى 100 % لكل   الضباط والجنود، ورفع حافز كل لواء إدارة بالأمن المركزى إلى 5 آلاف جنيه   شهريا، وحصول مدير كل إدارة إلى 7 آلاف و500 جنيه شهريا، بالاضافة إلى منح   كل لواءات الأمن المركزى سيارة جديدة ماركة " كيا سيراتو ".
  	جدير بالذكر أن هذه السيارات كانت قد تم شرائها فى عهد الوزير السابق   اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وكانت مخصصة لمديرى الأمن والحكمدارين.
  	كما طالب قيادات الأمن المركزى خلال لقائهم بـ "قنديل" بالسماح لهم   باستخدام الخرطوش  خلال المواجهات مع المتظاهرين، إلا أنه رفض وسمح فقط   باستخدام قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع الجديدة.​


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

قامت مجموعة من أفراد  ألتراس أهلاوي  باقتحام دار القضاء، من خلال باب   محكمة النقض، وقاموا بتكسير سور السلم  المؤدي إلى دار القضاء، والقوا   بأكياس من الدهانات ذت اللون الاحمر داخل  المبني.

	وإلتقى عدد كبير منهم  بالنائب العام، حيث تقدموا ببلاغ رسمي ضد تقييد قضية مقتل "جيكا " ضد مجهول.

	و رفع بعض أفراد الألتراس لافتات تنادي بإنتظار أحر أحكام القصاص لزملاؤهم    الذين راحوا ضحية مجزرة بورسعيد، و ذلك يوم التاسع من مارس المقبل


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

دعا شباب جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى لمحاكمة شعبية للرئيس مرسى، بحضور رموز من  المحامين والقضاة المتقاعدين، على أن تجرى المحاكمة فى 1 مارس، وذلك على أن  يتم تلقى البلاغات ضد الرئيس ورموز النظام الحالى من المواطنين بمقر  الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير. 

وأضافوا فى المؤتمر الذى عقد اليوم الاثنين، أن هناك اجتماعات ولقاءات مع  ممثلى العمال والفلاحين، تبدأ من غدٍ الثلاثاء بين ممثلى الجبهة والنقابة  المستقلة للفلاحين، على أن يلتقوا مع عدد من القيادات العمالية يوم 16  الجارى، ويحضره ممثلا عن العمال كمال عباس وكمال أبوعيطة.


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

الت المتحدثة باسم الخارجية الأمريكية فيكتوريا نولاند إن الولايات المتحدة  شهدت تقارير حول الرقابة على موقع يوتيوب فى مصر، إلا أنها أشارت إلى أنه  من غير الواضح حاليا ما إذا كان هذا الحظر المفروض على الموقع على الإنترنت  يتم على مستوى مصر بالكامل أم لا.

وقالت المتحدثة خلال المؤتمر الصحفى للخارجية الأمريكية اليوم "بشكل عام،  فإننا نرفض الرقابة للرد على حديث غير مرغوب فيه، وهذا النوع من العمل  ينتهك الحقوق الشاملة للمواطنين فى ممارسة حريتهم فى التعبير وتكوين  الجمعيات والتجمع، وبدلا من ذلك نرى أن هذه الأنواع من الشواغل تتم تسويته  عن طريق الحوار".

جاء ذلك فى رد المتحدثة على سؤال بشأن ما إذا كان قرار محكمة مصرية مناسبا  بحجب موقع يوتيوب لأنه أصر على عرض الفيلم المسىء للإسلام الذى تم إنتاجه  فى الولايات المتحدة، والذى ارتبط باحتجاجات أمام السفارة الأمريكية فى  ليبيا ومصر فى سبتمبر الماضى.


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

​  	تداول عدد من النشطاء بمواقع التواصل الإجتماعى صورة , لمجموعة من  الملتحين وهو بجانب قوات الأمن المركزى وفى وجه المتظاهرين , وكتب النشطاء  على الصورة الملتقطة من البث المباشر للأحداث أن الملتحين قاموا بإطلاق  النيران على المتظاهرين .
  	ولم نتأكد من قيام الملتحين بإطلاق النيران .


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

وصلت منذ قليل مجموعة من شباب البلاك بلوك،   وهاجموا قوات الأمن بمحيط قصر  الاتحادية، باستخدام قنابل المولوتوف؛ مما   أدى إلى تراجع الشرطة، ثم بدأ  الأمن بإطلاق رصاصات صوت في الهواء لإرهاب   المتظاهرين.
     	وعلى الجانب الآخر، وقعت العديد من الإصابات ما بين   حالات اختناق وجروح  قطعية، فيما يطلب المتظاهرون بإرسال سيارات إسعاف   إضافية؛ لأن المتواجدة لا  تكفي أعداد المصابين.


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

*




*​
وضع عدد من متظاهري الدقهلية نقابًا على  تمثال سيدة الغناء العربى أم كلثوم بميدان "أم كلثوم" تعبيرًا عن غضبهم من  سيطرة الإخوان على الحكم وكنوع من التهكم على "أخونة" كل شيء فى الدولة  حتى التماثيل.

وقال رفعت جمعة أحد متظاهري الدقهلية إن الهدف من ارتداء أم كلثوم النقاب  هو التعبير عن التعدى الصارخ على الحريات وأخونة الدولة حتى الفن الذى  يتذوقه الكثيرون أصبح معرضًا للأخونة والسيطرة والكبت وكأن كوكب الشرق أم  كلثوم تردد: "لمن قام بتنقيبها وتحديدًا جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  وقالت  "أروح لمين".


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*شباب جبهة الإنقاذ يطالبون بمحاكمة شعبية لمرسى أول مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*اشتعال كابينة كهرباء فى "الميرغنى" واشتباكات بين الأمن والبلاك بلوك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو"الاتحادية" يغلقون شارع الخليفة المأمون المؤدى لميدان روكسى*


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

أغلق متظاهرو قصر الاتحادية شارع الخليفة  المأمون أمام عبور  السيارات فى الاتجاه المؤدى إلى ميدان روكسى وقاموا  بالتجمهر وتجمعوا وسط  الشارع. 

جاء ذلك عقب أن كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع   بشارع الميرغنى، مما دفع المتظاهرين بالتراجع ناحية الخليفة المأمون.\


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)

نشب حريق هائل في مدرسة الكمال الابتدائية   المشتركة المتواجدة بشارع  الميرغني، على امتداد قصر الاتحادية، نتيجة   إلقاء قنابل المولوتوف وقنابل  الغاز بداخل المدرسة؛  مما أدى إلى حدوث ماس   كهربائي في أعمدة الإنارة  المحيطة بمكان الحريق.
     	وهناك حالات كر وفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن.


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو المنوفية يقطعون طريق "شبين - القاهرة" للمطالبة بحكومة إنقاذ*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

وضع المتظاهرون بمحيط قصر الاتحادية حواجز حديدية وإطارات السيارات بمنتصف  شارع الميرغنى، كما أشعلوا النيران فى إطارات السيارات لإعاقة تقدم  المصفحات وقوات الأمن.

فى سياق متصل، عادت حركة المرور لشكلها الطبيعى فى شارع الخليفة المأمون  والتى كانت قد تعطلت فى الساعات الماضية خلال الاشتباكات بين الأمن  والمتظاهرين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مواطنون يحاولون إقناع المحتجين بفتح مجمع التحرير والمتظاهرون يرفضون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*أطفال الشوارع يرشقون الأمن بالحجارة بشارع قصر العينى والشيخ ريحان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. نظر أولى جلسات دعوى وقف إنشاء مدينة قطر الصناعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*تنظر محكمة القضاء الإدارى اليوم الثلاثاء، دعوى حظر استخدام الرصاص الحى بالتظاهرات السلمية التى أقامها عدد من المواطنين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*الجبهة السلفية: مستعدون لتقديم الشهداء لمواجهة الثورة المضادة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*رويترز: ارتفاع ديون الطاقة بمصر لـ9 مليارات دولار وإحجام للمستثمرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*"الصحة": 60 مصابا حصيلة اشتباكات أمس أمام "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*49 صحفياً يعتصمون بـ"الصحفيين" اعتراضاً على تأجيل قيدهم بالنقابة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*نيويورك تايمز: شكوك وغضب واستياء من حكم الإسلاميين فى مصر وتونس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مشادات كلامية بين المواطنين والمعتصمين أمام مجمع التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*استئناف القاهرة تحدد جلسة الغد لنظر طلب طعن زكريا عزمى لإخلاء سبيله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*تأجيل دعوى ممدوح حمزة لسحب قلادة النيل من طنطاوى وعنان لــ30 أبريل*


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مواطنون يحاولون إقناع المحتجين بفتح مجمع التحرير والمتظاهرون يرفضون*


دة اسمها بلطجة مش تظاهر قفل المجمع دة
الناس الل ليها مصالح تخلصها ازاى


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*اعتصام أفراد وأمناء الأمن المركزى بشرق الدلتا بسبب إقحامهم بالسياسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن توقف طريق الميرغنى حتى وصول موكب الرئيس للاتحادية​**هما مش كانوا وعدوا ان الكلام ده عصره انتهى خلاص !!
صادقين من يومكوا يا اخواااااااان ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: ضبط 39 شخصًا خلال اشتباكات الاتحادية ومحافظة الغربية أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*خارجية إسرائيل تطالب مصر بالإفراج عن "الرقيب" بعد حكم حبسه عامين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتصام أفراد وأمناء الأمن المركزى بشرق الدلتا بسبب إقحامهم بالسياسة*



*و​**وقفة لأفراد وأمناء الشرطة بالإسكندرية للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*المتحدث باسم النيابة: لم نصرح بأنه لا وقائع تدين "مرسى" بقتل المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتصام أفراد وأمناء الأمن المركزى بشرق الدلتا بسبب إقحامهم بالسياسة*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *و​**وقفة لأفراد وأمناء الشرطة بالإسكندرية للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية*


*و​**أفراد شرطة "البحر الأحمر" يبدأون الإضراب.. ويطالبون بعودة "جمال الدين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*صفحة "الداخلية" تنشر فيديو لشاب يطلق النار على الأمن بأحداث أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مستشفى "هيلوبوليس": 5 إصابات بطلق نارى فى اشتباكات "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*"الداخلية": عابدين مساعداً لقطاع الأمن.. وتنقلات محدودة للقيادات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*ثوار المنصورة يزيلون النقاب من على تمثال "أم كلثوم" بميدان الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتصام أفراد وأمناء الأمن المركزى بشرق الدلتا بسبب إقحامهم بالسياسة*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *و​**وقفة لأفراد وأمناء الشرطة بالإسكندرية للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *و​**أفراد شرطة "البحر الأحمر" يبدأون الإضراب.. ويطالبون بعودة "جمال الدين"*



*إضراب أمن الموانئ بالبحر الأحمر للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تنتقل لمعاينة قصر الاتحادية بعد اشتباكات أمس*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قوات الأمن توقف طريق الميرغنى حتى وصول موكب الرئيس للاتحادية​*
> *هما مش كانوا وعدوا ان الكلام ده عصره انتهى خلاص !!*


*أيوة قالوا ( عصره )*
*لكن هما قالوا ( صبحه ) وألا ( مغربه ) ؟*
*ما قالوش*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*الأب رفيق جريش: مصر ستشارك فى اختيار بابا الفاتيكان الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة قالوا ( عصره )*
> *لكن هما قالوا ( صبحه ) وألا ( مغربه ) ؟*
> *ما قالوش*
> ​



*اهاااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااا للتوضيح مسيووو عبووود :a82:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*3 منظمات حقوقية تطالب "الأوروبى" بربط مساعداته لمصر بـ"حقوق الإنسان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مجهولون يهاجمون فندق شبرد ويحطمون واجهاته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

ا*نقطاع التيار الكهربائى يتسبب فى توقف العمل فى صالة المواسم بالمطار*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2013)

*أزال ثوار المنصورة النقاب من على تمثال أم كلثوم بميدان الثورة، بعد أن قام البعض بتغطيته خلال المظاهرات، مساء أمس الاثنين، تعبيراً عن تهكمهم من "أخونة الدولة". *​​*فيما خشى آخرون أن تكون محاولة وضع النقاب على التمثال بداية لتحجيم الفن، واستهداف تراث كبار الفنانين، على رأسهم أم كلثوم.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*"التيار الشعبى" يدين التحقيق مع 8 إعلاميين بماسبيرو لمشاركتهم فى وقفة احتجاجية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتصام أفراد وأمناء الأمن المركزى بشرق الدلتا بسبب إقحامهم بالسياسة*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *و​**وقفة لأفراد وأمناء الشرطة بالإسكندرية للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *و​**أفراد شرطة "البحر الأحمر" يبدأون الإضراب.. ويطالبون بعودة "جمال الدين"*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *إضراب أمن الموانئ بالبحر الأحمر للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية*



*أفراد الشرطة بالمنوفية يواصلون إضرابهم.. ويرفعون لافتات "لا للأخونة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر قضائية: النيابة تستعجل تقارير الأجهزة الأمنية حول "بلاك بلوك"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة العامة تستمع غداً لأقوال صاحب فتوى قتل قيادات "جبهة الإنقاذ"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*حزب النور يعلن اللجوء للدستورية العليا لوقف قرض الاتحاد الأوروبى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2013)

*قالت مصادر قضائية إن الداعية الإسلامى الشيخ محمود شعبان، الدكتور بجامعة الأزهر، سوف يحضر غداً فى تمام الساعة العاشرة، *
*للمثول أمام جهات التحقيق للإدلاء بأقواله فى اتهامه، بالتحريض على قتل قيادات المعارضة المصرية عن طريق فتوى دينية بإهدار دم أعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى.
*​*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتصام أفراد وأمناء الأمن المركزى بشرق الدلتا بسبب إقحامهم بالسياسة*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *و​**وقفة لأفراد وأمناء الشرطة بالإسكندرية للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *و​**أفراد شرطة "البحر الأحمر" يبدأون الإضراب.. ويطالبون بعودة "جمال الدين"*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *إضراب أمن الموانئ بالبحر الأحمر للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *أفراد الشرطة بالمنوفية يواصلون إضرابهم.. ويرفعون لافتات "لا للأخونة"*


*
أفراد الشرطة المعتصمين بالشرقية يهددون بالتصعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*"النور" يؤكد تمسكه بوعود الرئيس حول الحكومة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حزب النور يعلن اللجوء للدستورية العليا لوقف قرض الاتحاد الأوروبى*


*ياريت كمان يجيبوا الشيخ / حسان ومعاه فلوس المعونة اللى لمها *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مصر ترفض طلب تل أبيب الإفراج عن "الرقيب" الإسرائيلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياريت كمان يجيبوا الشيخ / حسان ومعاه فلوس المعونة اللى لمها *​



*يا خبرررررررر انت لسه فاكر
زمانه عمل بيهم شوبينج *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مسئول بـ"شبرد": ضبطنا 4 من الملثمين أثناء محاولة اقتحام الفندق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*إحالة دعوى إلغاء إقالة عبد المجيد وتعيين طلعت عبد الله لـ"المفوضين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*محلل لفايننشيال تايمز: فشل البر فى الوصول لمنصب المفتى يؤكد رغبة الأزهر فى الاستقلال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*سائقو السرفيس بأسيوط يقطعون الطريق بعد قرار المحافظ بمنع تموين سياراتهم بالمدينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر قضائى: إضراب أمناء الشرطة أثر على سير العدالة بعد غياب المتهمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*انسحاب عاملى "شبرد" لداخل الفندق عقب تصديهم لمحاولة اقتحامه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*أفراد شرطة النقل والمواصلات يتضامنون مع زملائهم فى باقى المحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*عشرات الملثمين وأطفال الشوارع يعاودن الهجوم على فندق شبرد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*"البناء والتنمية": مليونية "معا ضد العنف" ليست مجاملة لأحد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مدير أمن الدقهلية يلتقى المضربين بقطاع الأمن المركزى لشرق الدلتا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*وكيل ثقافة الشورى ينفى وجود قانون لمعاقبة الشرطة لتصديهم المظاهرات*


----------



## oesi no (12 فبراير 2013)

احمد فؤاد نجم على تويتر 
 زود حراسك ... على فى اسوارك .. لو نفعوك كانوا نفعوا مبارك


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*ملثمون يهاجمون مبنى وزارة الصناعة بعد الاعتداء على "شبرد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة لأفراد الشرطة بإدفو للمطالبة بزيادة التسليح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> احمد فؤاد نجم على تويتر
> زود حراسك ... على فى اسوارك .. لو نفعوك كانوا نفعوا مبارك



*سد ثغرات بوابة 4 بـ"الاتحادية" بالطوب الأحمر بعد تظاهرات أمس*
*سمعوا كلامه اهو *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*"الطب الشرعى" تستنكر تصريحات "مكى" حول أسباب وفاة "الجندى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*"المصرى لحقوق المرأة" يطالب "الشورى" بـ"اعتذار رسمى" بعد موقفه من "التحرش"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*طلب جديد للنائب العام برفع الحصانة القضائية عن"الزند" بتهمة تعذيب 3 شباب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*إحالة 20 من ضباط وجنود الأمن المركزى فى أحداث ذكرى الثورة للطب الشرعى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*الداخلية ترد على وقفات الأفراد والأمناء: لم نجرم تظاهر رجال الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*"القضاء الإدارى" تحيل دعوى إغلاق محال الخمور والرقص إلى دائرة أخرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*غدا.. "الإخوان" تعلن موقفها النهائى من مليونية جامعة القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: وفد من الجيش الثالث يتفاوض مع عمال "السخنة" لحل الأزمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*منصة التحرير تبث الأغانى الثورية.. واستمرار الدورة الكروية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تنفى تصريحات وزير العدل بشأن تقرير الطب الشرعى لـ"الجندى"*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

*استدعى الدكتور محمد مرسى،  رئيس الجمهورية، اليوم الثلاثاء وزيرى البترول  والكهرباء لإيجاد حل للأزمة  بين القطاعين بسبب عجز وزارة البترول عن توفير  كميات السولار اللازم  لتشغيل محطات الكهرباء بعد توقف ضخ الغاز لمحطات  الدورة المركبة والمحطات  الغازية منذ عشرة أيام وأدى إلى تطبيق جدول تخفيف  الأحمال على معظم أنحاء  الجمهورية لأول مرة خلال أشهر الشتاء.

	وقال مصدر مسئول بإحدى شركات إنتاج الكهرباء، إن ما تمر به محطات إنتاج   الكهرباء يعد حالة خطيرة بسبب نقص ضخ الغاز إلى وحدات التوليد ويمكن أن   تتحول لو استمرت حتى دخول أشهر الصيف بالحالة الكارثية على الشبكة القومية   لكهرباء مصر بل وتهدد بإظلام كامل للجمهورية.

	وأضاف المصدر أن المتاح من قدرات فى الشبكة القومية اليوم الثلاثاء 19   ألفا و500 ميجا فى حين أن الأحمال المتوقعة للاستهلاك مساء الثلاثاء لن تقل   عن 22 ميجاوات بفارق نحو 2500 ميجاوات سيتم إلزام شركات توزيع الكهرباء   بقطع التيار عن نسبة 10% من مناطق الجمهورية وتمت مخاطبة مراكز التحكم   لتخفيف 500 ميجا عن القاهرة الكبرى, و200 ميجا عن الاسكندرية, و500 ميجا عن   وسط الدلتا, و300 ميجا عن غرب الدلتا, و350 ميجا عن إقليم قناة السويس   وسيناء, و250ميجا عن وسط الصعيد, و250 ميجا عن مصر العليا.

	وشدد المصدر على أن نسبة العجز فى إنتاج الكهرباء بسبب ضعف ضخ الغاز   مستمرة منذ نحو 10 أيام, بعد تدنى قوة الغاز الواصل للمحطات لأقل من 20   بار, وعدم وجود سولار فى مخازن الوقود بالمحطات مما أدى لتوقف الكريمات   2و3, والكريمات الشمسية, وجنوب القاهرة, والسادس من أكتوبر, والشباب   الجديدة .

	من جانبه، أوضح مصدر مسئول بإحدى شركات توزيع الكهرباء أن أزمة قطع التيار   حادة رغم مرورها بدون غضب شعبى لاعتماد الشركات على تخفيف الأحمال لفترات   لا تزيد على نصف الساعة عن كل منطقة فى ساعات الذروة ابتداء من الخامسة   مساءً وحتى التاسعة.

	وقال إن المواطنين لا يشعرون بالأزمة بصورة كبيرة ومع دخول الصيف ستتحول إلى أزمة حادة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*الهيئة البرلمانية لـ"النور": قرض الاتحاد الأوربى به شبهة "ربا" واضحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يحرر محافظ الأقصر بعد احتجازه ساعة ونصف داخل سيارته*


----------



## oesi no (12 فبراير 2013)

*احمد فؤاد نجم على تويتر
 ===============
 ﺍﻗﺘﻞ ﺷﻜﺮﻱ . ﺍﻗﺘﻞ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ . ﻋﺬﺏ ﺟﻨﺪﻱ . ﺍﺳﺤﻞ ﺻﺎﺑﺮ
 ﺍﻣﻼ‌ ﺍﻻ‌ﺭﺽ ﻛﻼ‌ﺏ ﻭﻋﺴﺎﻛﺮ . ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺪﺑﺢ ﻫﻲ ﺑﺘﻄﺮﺡ
 ﺑﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﺋﺮ . ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺛﺎﺋﺮ*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

*استدعى الدكتور محمد مرسى،  رئيس الجمهورية، اليوم الثلاثاء وزيرى البترول  والكهرباء لإيجاد حل للأزمة  بين القطاعين بسبب عجز وزارة البترول عن توفير  كميات السولار اللازم  لتشغيل محطات الكهرباء بعد توقف ضخ الغاز لمحطات  الدورة المركبة والمحطات  الغازية منذ عشرة أيام وأدى إلى تطبيق جدول تخفيف  الأحمال على معظم أنحاء  الجمهورية لأول مرة خلال أشهر الشتاء.

	وقال مصدر مسئول بإحدى شركات إنتاج الكهرباء، إن ما تمر به محطات إنتاج   الكهرباء يعد حالة خطيرة بسبب نقص ضخ الغاز إلى وحدات التوليد ويمكن أن   تتحول لو استمرت حتى دخول أشهر الصيف بالحالة الكارثية على الشبكة القومية   لكهرباء مصر بل وتهدد بإظلام كامل للجمهورية.

	وأضاف المصدر أن المتاح من قدرات فى الشبكة القومية اليوم الثلاثاء 19   ألفا و500 ميجا فى حين أن الأحمال المتوقعة للاستهلاك مساء الثلاثاء لن تقل   عن 22 ميجاوات بفارق نحو 2500 ميجاوات سيتم إلزام شركات توزيع الكهرباء   بقطع التيار عن نسبة 10% من مناطق الجمهورية وتمت مخاطبة مراكز التحكم   لتخفيف 500 ميجا عن القاهرة الكبرى, و200 ميجا عن الاسكندرية, و500 ميجا عن   وسط الدلتا, و300 ميجا عن غرب الدلتا, و350 ميجا عن إقليم قناة السويس   وسيناء, و250ميجا عن وسط الصعيد, و250 ميجا عن مصر العليا.

	وشدد المصدر على أن نسبة العجز فى إنتاج الكهرباء بسبب ضعف ضخ الغاز   مستمرة منذ نحو 10 أيام, بعد تدنى قوة الغاز الواصل للمحطات لأقل من 20   بار, وعدم وجود سولار فى مخازن الوقود بالمحطات مما أدى لتوقف الكريمات   2و3, والكريمات الشمسية, وجنوب القاهرة, والسادس من أكتوبر, والشباب   الجديدة .

	من جانبه، أوضح مصدر مسئول بإحدى شركات توزيع الكهرباء أن أزمة قطع التيار   حادة رغم مرورها بدون غضب شعبى لاعتماد الشركات على تخفيف الأحمال لفترات   لا تزيد على نصف الساعة عن كل منطقة فى ساعات الذروة ابتداء من الخامسة   مساءً وحتى التاسعة.

	وقال إن المواطنين لا يشعرون بالأزمة بصورة كبيرة ومع دخول الصيف ستتحول إلى أزمة حادة*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

نظام الحكم والسياسات والأحداث تكاد تكون واحدة
  			مصر وتونس بعد الثورة.. وجهان لعملة الإخوان!!


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

السويس - عبدالله ضيف 			 	  	   		  		 الثلاثاء , 12 فبراير 2013 19:27 		     
      	 	قام عدد من الأهالى والمواطنين بالسويس مساء اليوم بإغلاق أول  طريق السويس القاهرة الصحراوى؛ احتجاجًا على الانفلات الأمنى بالسويس.
    	وكانت محافظة السويس قد شهدت أمس مصرع شخصين برصاص قطاع الطرق اثناء   محاولة سرقتهما بالاكراه، أحدهما طالب والاخر موظف يقطن بضواحى السويس عند   اول طريق السويس لقاهرة الصحراوى أمام قرية الزهراء.
	وقام مشيعو جنازة الموظف بعد دفنه بمقابر المحافظة بأول طريق السويس   القاهرة بقطع طريق "السويس –القاهرة" احتجاجا على تنامى حالة الانفلات   الامنى.
	وانتقل مسئولو الجهات المعنية للمحتجين وحاولوا اقناعهم بإعادة فتح
	الطريق فى الوقت الذى سلك فيه معظم قائدى السيارات بعض الطرق الصحراوية الفرعية لتفادى مكان قطع الطريق.


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

وقفة "ضد التحرش" من أمام "الشورى": لا ننتظر منكم حماية يا مغتصبي الشعب بالكامل                          
                 كتب : ندى سامي






                     صورة ارشيفية          ​         تزايد   أعداد المشاركين بالوقفة الاحتجاجية لمناهضة التحرش،  بميدان طلعت حرب،   حيث طافت المسيرة الشوارع الجانبية للميدان، وتعالت  الهتافات على أنغام   قرع الطبول "صوت المرأة ماهوش عورة.. صوت المرأة هو  الثورة"، و"يا مصرية   ارفعي راسك.. انتي أشرف م اللي داسك". 

كما رفع المشاركون شعارات مناهضة لمجلس الشورى؛ ردًا على   تصريحاته  بشأن المتحرشات، مكتوب عليها "نحن لا ننتظر منكم الحماية يا قتلة   ومُغتصبي  الشعب بالكامل"، بالإضافة إلى لافتات لإدانة للشيخ "أبو  إسلام"،  لوصفه  المتحرشات بـ"العاهرات".


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*خالد يوسف: الإخوان أرسلوا مندسين لإلقاء المولوتوف فى تظاهراتنا*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

* 





*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

*   	فجر أمين الشرطة  منصور أبو جبل، المنسق العام لاتحاد أفراد الشرطة  بالشرقية، مفاجأة من  العيار الثقيل عندما أكد أن وزارة الداخلية تستعين  بعدد من البلطجية  لإرهاب المواطنين.
 
	أضاف - في مداخلة هاتفية مع الاعلامية ريم ماجد بقناة أون تي مساء اليوم   الثلاثاء - أن رجال المباحث وجهاز الأمن الوطني مازالا يستعينان بالبلطجية   في مواجهة المتظاهرين، خلال أحداث الاشتباكات التي شهدتها العديد من   المحافظات في الأيام الماضية.
 
	جاء ذلك ردًا علي بعض المشاهد التي أظهرت ملثمين بين صفوف الأمن يواجهون المتظاهرين.
 
	وأكد أبو جبل أنه شاهد عيان علي ما حدث، وأنه فوض أمره إلى الله إذا أصابه أي مكروه نتيجة إظهار شهادته أمام الرأي العام.
 
	وتعقيبًا علي الوقفات الاحتجاجية لأفراد الشرطة اليوم أشار أمين الشرطة   إلى أنهم طالبوا بتطهير وزارة الداخلية من الصف الأول والثاني من القيادات   التي عملت مع اللواء حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية الأسبق.
 
*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

* 




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*رئيس مجمع التحرير: المجمع يفتح أبوابه اعتباراً من الغد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*قال الإعلامى عمرو أديب، مقدم برنامج"القاهرة اليوم"، على قناة "أوربت" إن الإخوان المسلمين ينظرون إلى المصريين إلى قسمين إما إخوانا أو لا شىء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*أكد الدكتور أسامة الغزالى حرب، رئيس حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية، أن "الحكم الإخوانى أسوأ من حكم مبارك، لذا لابد من موجة ثورية ضدهم".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*استمرار قطع السكة الحديد بسوهاج والمتظاهرون يهتفون ضد المحافظ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*أمناء بقسم شرطة التل الكبير بالإسماعيلية يضربون عن العمل*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

*




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*الطب الشرعى: سبب وفاة الشهيد محمد الجندى اصطدامه بسيارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*قال ناجى العريان، نائب رئيس غرفة المنشآت الفندقية، إن الاعتداء على فندق "شبرد" اليوم، أمر غريب وليس مفهوماً، مشيراً إلى أن تحطيم الفنادق بدأ بما حدث فى انتركونتنتال الأسبوع المنصرم، وما أعقبه الآن فى "شبرد" يدل أن هناك مخططا ممنهجا للقضاء على السياحة، على حد قوله.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*وزارة الثقافة: "عرب" يتراجع عن استقالته*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

فجر أمين الشرطة منصور أبو جبل، المنسق العام  لاتحاد أفراد   الشرطة بالشرقية، مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل عندما أكد أن وزارة  الداخلية   تستعين بعدد من البلطجية لإرهاب المواطنين. 


أضاف - في مداخلة هاتفية  مع الاعلامية ريم ماجد بقناة أون  تي مساء اليوم  الثلاثاء - أن رجال  المباحث وجهاز الأمن الوطني مازالا  يستعينان بالبلطجية  في مواجهة  المتظاهرين، خلال أحداث الاشتباكات التي  شهدتها العديد من  المحافظات في  الأيام الماضية. 
جاء ذلك ردًا علي بعض المشاهد التي أظهرت ملثمين بين صفوف الأمن يواجهون المتظاهرين. 


وأكد أبو جبل أنه شاهد عيان علي ما حدث، وأنه فوض أمره إلى الله إذا أصابه أي مكروه نتيجة إظهار شهادته أمام الرأي العام. 


وتعقيبًا علي الوقفات  الاحتجاجية لأفراد الشرطة اليوم أشار  أمين الشرطة  إلى أنهم طالبوا بتطهير  وزارة الداخلية من الصف الأول  والثاني من القيادات  التي عملت مع اللواء  حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية  الأسبق.


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

* 




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*الزند: سأكشف من يتآمرون ضدى.. والنيابة أصبحت جزءا من مؤامرة الإخوان*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

*  وقفة احتجاجية بالقرب من السفارة المصرية .. شاهد المكان و اهم الاسباب *
* 2013-02-13 01:39:53 
*​* 



 
وقفة احتجاجية بالقرب من السفارة المصرية بباريس لرفض ظاهرة التحرش
	   	   	نظم عدد من أبناء الجالية المصرية بفرنسا مساء أمس الثلاثاء وقفة  إحتجاجية  على مقربة من مقر السفارة المصرية بباريس رفضا لظاهرة التحرش فى  مصر.  	وتجمع عدد من النساء والرجال من أبناء مصر والمتضامنين لإعلان رفضهم   واستيائهم من التحرش والاغتصاب واستهداف النساء فى مصر بعد تكرار تلك   الوقائع فىعدد من المناطق على مستوى الجمهورية خاصة خلال التجمعات   والمظاهرات.  	وردد هؤلاء هتافات ورفعوا لافتات تدعو إلى ضرورة حماية  المرأة من ظاهرتى  التحرش والاغتصاب بعد انتشارها وتؤكد على حقوق النساء  وانه لا يمكن لأي شيء  أن يمنع المرأة المصرية من المطالبة بحقوقها  والمشاركة السياسية  والاجتماعية في الحياة العامة.  	وتأتى الوقفة  الاحتجاجية فى باريس بعد دعوات على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  «فيسبوك»  للتضامن مع نساء مصر ورفض التحرش والاعتداءات الجنسية بكل أشكالها   وبالتزامن مع وقفات أخرى لرفض التحرش والاغتصاب واستهداف النساء فى عدة   محافظات على مستوى مصر وأمام السفارات المصرية والقنصليات في العديد من   العواصم العالمية والعربية.*


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

اتهم   المخرج  خالد يوسف القيادى فى التيار الشعبى، جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بأنهم  قاموا  بإرسال مندسين بين المتظاهرين السلميين، بهدف تخريب التظاهرة  وتشويه   صورة الثوار السلميين أمام الرأى العام، قائلاً: "لا أستبعد أبدا  أن يكون   هناك مندسون من قبل الإخوان يلقون المولتوف على الداخلية". 

وأضاف خالد يوسف، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامى خالد صلاح فى برنامج    "آخر النهار" على قناة النهار، أن الذى يمارس العنف إما بلطجى أو مندس له    مصلحة فى ذلك العنف، موضحاً أن الإخوان المسلمين هم الوحيدون الذين لهم    مصلحة فى أن تتحول المظاهرات السلمية لعنف لتشويه صورة الثوار أمام الشعب. 

وأشار إلى أن الذى بدأ العنف هم ميلشيات الإخوان حينما قاموا بقتل وسحل وتعذيب الثوار عند قصر الاتحادية.


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*قال المهندس باسل عادل، عضو لجنة تيسير أعمال حزب الدستور والقيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، إن تقرير الطب الشرعى عن أسباب وفاة محمد الجندى، محل شك من كل معارضى النظام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*قال حسين سالم، رجل الأعمال الهارب، فى أسبانيا، إنه غير مدين لأى بنك فى مصر، موضحا أنه لن يعود أبداً مهما كانت الأسباب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*محامى حسين سالم: النيابة وافقت على التصالح وسنعطى الدولة نصف الأملاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*الشيخ محمود شعبان: سأتوجه للنيابة اليوم ولم يصلنى إخطار منها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

ا*لفاينانشال تايمز: تخفيض "موديز" تصنيف مصر يقلص فرص قرض النقد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*الاجتماع الأول لمجلس كنائس مصر 18 فبراير للتنسيق فى القضايا الروحية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*بكرى للعربية: المشير طنطاوى هو من رشح الفريق السيسى لوزارة الدفاع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*مسلحون يسرقون سيارة محافظ البنك المركزى ويقتلون فرد الحراسة ببولاق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*تشيع اليوم جنازة مقدم برنامج "يا تليفزيون يا" رمسيس زخاوى، بكنسية قصر الدوبارة خلف مجمع التحرير، وتتلقى الأسرة العزاء يومى الخميس والجمعة بالكنيسة الإنجيلية بمدينة نصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*هشام رامز: الاعتداء على سيارتى كان بهدف السرقة وليس الاغتيال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*315 مليون جنيه خسائر لتوقف "السخنة" وإغلاق مكاتب الخطوط الملاحية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تبدأ التحقيق مع صاحب فتوى إهدار دم قيادات "الإنقاذ"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*لليوم الرابع.. معتصمو الميدان يواصلون إغلاق مجمع التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*ﻭﺻﻞ مطار القاهرة الدولى فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﻮسى المرشح الرئاسى السابق وﺍلأﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ لجامعة الدول العربية والسيد البدوى على متن طائرة مصر للطيران القادمة من الكويت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*أكد سفير الكويت لدى مصر الدكتور رشيد الحمد، أن بلاده عازمة على دعم القاهرة اقتصاديا، وفى كافة المجالات، لافتا إلى أن التعاون العلمى بين مصر ودولته أحد أشكال التعاون، بالإضافة إلى دعم الكويت لمصر فى مجالات السكك الحديدية ومشروعات أخرى ستظهر قريبا على أرض الواقع، حرصا من بلاده على دفع القاهرة للأمام خاصة بعد ثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*كثفت قوات الجيش الثالث الميدانى تواجدها بشكل ملحوظ وتشديد الرقابة صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بمحيط ديوان عام المحافظة وأمام محكمة السويس، وذلك تحسباً لتنظيم أى مظاهرات أو وقفات احتجاجية بالقرب من مجمع المحاكم للمطالبة، بالإفراج على ناصر الشرقاوى أحد المتهمين بقضية قتل المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

و*ورلد تريبيون: أمريكا تتعهد بالإسراع فى تسليم 20 طائرة "إف-16" إلى مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*مشادات أمام مجمع التحرير بعد رفض المعتصمين فتح أبوابه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*محمود شعبان ينفى إصداره فتوى تبيح إهدار دم قيادات "الإنقاذ"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*مسلحون يقتحمون محطة بنزين قرب بيت مرسى بالتجمع ويسرقون سيارة ممثلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة المطالبين بضرورة فتح مجمع التحرير تصل "ماسبيرو"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*موقع "ذا رول كول" ألامريكى: أعضاء بمجلس الشيوخ من كلا الحزبين الجمهورى والديمقراطى،يريدون إعادة هيكلة المساعدات لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يستقبل سفير السعودية بالمقر البابوي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*حى مصر الجديدة ينتهى من إزالة الجرافيتى والكلمات المسيئة على جدران "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*السفير السعودى يطرح على "البابا" مبادرة خادم الحرمين لحوار الأديان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*مطار الغردقة: إضراب الأمن أدى لتكدس الركاب.. ولم تلغ أى رحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*طالب عبد الرحيم على، الخبير فى شئون الجماعات الإسلامية باعتذار الشعب للجيش المصرى الذى تم الزج به فى الكثير من الأحداث، مثل أحداث محمد محمود وماسبيرو عندما طالب المتظاهرون بإسقاط حكم العسكر، والآن يطالبون الجيش بالعودة للميدان مرة أخرى وقصر الاتحادية؛ لحماية المتظاهرين، وأضاف على: "هذا لن يحدث إلا إذا شعر الجيش بأنه استرد مكانته لدى الشعب المصرى".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*قام منذ قليل حى مصر الجديدة "البلدية" بإزالة العبارات المسيئة للرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، من على جدران قصر الاتحادية اليوم الأربعاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة احتجاجية لأمناء وأفراد الشرطة بمحافظة شمال سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*"الوزراء" يناقش الملف الأمنى والمفاوضات مع صندوق النقد الدولى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*محكمة النقض تعيد محاكمة العادلى ونظيف فى قضية اللوحات المعدنية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: نتوقع مشاركة ضخمة فى مليونية "معا ضد العنف"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*ضباط وأمناء شرطة يتوافدون على "زينهم" أثناء تسليم جثة زميلهم*
*توافد العشرات من أمناء الشرطة والضباط أمام مشرحة زينهم، منذ قليل، أثناء تسليم جثة زميلهم أمين الشرطة رأفت السيد، 34 سنة، والذى استشهد مساء أمس، خلال محاولة سطو مسلح على سيارة محافظ البنك المركزى.*


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

*   	قال  أحمدالقطان، السفير السعودي فى مصر، عقب لقائه مع البابا تواضروس  الثاني  بابا الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اليوم الأربعاء: إنه تعرف عن كثب على  ثقافة هذا  الرجل القدير "الذى أتمنى له التوفيق فى مهمته".
 
	وأضاف "وقد دعوته للمشاركة فى حوار الأديان فى المقر الذى أسسه الملك   عبدالله السعود، فالحوار وحده هو القادر على التقارب بين أصحاب الديانات".
 
	وردا على سؤال لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، حول إمكانية بناء كنيسة فى السعودية،   قال السفير أحمد القطان ، إن جميع المسلمين يؤمنون بما أنزل الله على   الرسول وكتبه وررسالاته، وأردف قائلا: لكن كما لا يجوز بناء مساجد فى   الفاتيكان لا يجوز بناء كنائس فى السعودية.
 
	وحول قضية المساجين المصريين فى السعودية ووضعهم قال السفير: إن الجالية   المصرية تبلغ 2 مليون، والمساجين عددهم ألف فقط، وهو رقم قليل لا يقارن.
 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*فريدوم هاوس تضع النظام المصرى ضمن أنظمة الاستبداد حول العالم*


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

أكد مصدر أمني مسئول، أن "إطلاق النيران على سيارة محافظ البنك المركزي    وسرقتها، الذي أسفر عن استشهاد أمين شرطة من قوة الحراسات المكلفة بتأمين    المحافظ، حادث جنائي وليست له أي أبعاد سياسية".

  وأوضح المصدر الأمني، في تصريح خاص لـ«وكالة الأنباء الشرق الأوسط»، صباح    اليوم الأربعاء، أن "التحريات الأولية تؤكد أن الجناة استهدفوا سرقة    السيارة فقط دون علمهم بكونها خاصةبمحافظ البنك المركزي من عدمه".

 يذكر أنه استشهد صباح اليوم الأربعاء، أمين شرطة يدعى رأفت السيد نبيل، من    قوة الحراسات والمكلف بحراسة مدير البنك المركزي هشام رامز، إثر تبادل    لإطلاق النيران مع ثلاثة مسلحين ملثمين أثناء قيامهم بسرقة سيارة محافظ    البنك المركزي أثناء مرورها أعلى محور صفط اللبن ببولاق الدكرور بالجيزة.


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

قررت محكمة استئناف القاهرة إخلاء سبيل زكريا عزمي بضمان محل إقامته


والباقيه تـأتى 

واحد واحد


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

*
قال   عصام البطاوى المحامى عن  وزير الداخلية الاسبق حبيب العادلى المتهم  فى   قضية الالواح المعدنية : ان جميع الاتهامات التى يحاكم بها العادلى ،هى   جرائم مدسوسة من قبل .النظام الحالى للانتقام من "اللواء حبيب العادلى "

واضاف   ان ما يحدث الان هو عملية تصفية حسابات بين النظام الحالى بقيادة جماعة   الاخوان المسلمين ،وبين النظام السابق برئاسة الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك .

واشار"   البطاوى "الى ان قضية اللوحات المعدنية من المرجح ان يتم قبول النقض فيها   ،مؤكدا ان هذا الحكم لم يكن يجب ان يصدر من البداية بهذة الصورة.

وارجع   الحالة السيئة التى تمر بها البلاد ،والتفككك الاسرى، واثارة الفتن فى   جميع ارجاء  الدولة الى انعدام القوة الامنية المتمثلة فى ،وزارة الداخلية   بعد ترك العادلى لمنصبة .

واكد   البطاوى ان "حبيب العادلى "راضى بعيشتة "عاى حد قولة ،وانة لم يطلب اى شى   خاص لنفسة ،حتى ان الزيارات الرسمية لم يطالب بزيادتها ،او توفير مكان  افضل  من المتاح حاليا .
*


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

تنظيم ضباط الشرطة الأحرار  .. يحذر من كارثة قادمة بسبب تسليح قوات الأمن بالبنادق الألية أمام الاتحادية.. وأخونة الداخلية


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

*
طالب محمد أبوحامد عضو مجلس الشعب المُحل، المخابرات العامة بأن تعلن للشعب المصري عن حقيقة من يحكمه.
وكتب، عبر تغريدة   له عبر حسابه الخاص على "تويتر"، "يجب على المخابرات العامة أن تعلن  للشعب  المصري حقيقة من يحكم مصر، إن الشعب من حقه أن يعرف هل هناك حكومة  من  قيادات الإخوان فوق الحكومة".
وأضاف "يجب أن   يعلم كل إخواني وسلفي أن مرسي لم يأتِ إلا تنفيذا للإرادة الأمريكية فهل   أيدته أمريكا ليطبق الإسلام ويقيم الشرعية كما يزعم وتتوهمون؟".
كما أكد على وجود   محاولات من قبل قيادات الإخوان لتوريط الجيش مرة أخرى في مواجهة الشعب  لخف  الضغط عن الجماعة وابتزاز الجيش إن وجد ضغط شعبي عليه، على حد قوله.
واختتم قائلا "إحنا بنتعامل مع تنظيم إرهابي معه سلطة دولة ويجب أن نكون في منتهى الحذر لأن كل شيء في عرفهم ضد الشعب مباح".

*


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

مجهولون يشعلون النار فى سيارة شيخ الطريقة العزمية بكفر الشيخ


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

قال  محمد أبو حامد، رئيس حزب حياة المصريين تحت التأسيس:   إن جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، هم الشر المطلق، ويمثلون الطرف الثالث المسئول   عن الأحداث  الدموية التي جرت في مصر، ولا اعترف بوجود النظام الحالي.
وأضاف أبو حامد في لقائه على قناة "صدى البلد"، "موسى   وصباحي والبرادعي  شخصيات وطنية لكن لا يجمعهم شيء واحد للمنافسة عليه،   والتيارات الدينية  يجمعها ايدولوجية خاطئة".


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*"التيار الشعبى": سنطعن على تقرير الطب الشرعى حول وفاة "الجندى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تستدعى واضعى تقرير الطب الشرعى حول الجندى لغموض أسباب الوفاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*تجمع العشرات من أهالى وأصدقاء الشهيد رأفت السيد أمين الشرطة، الذى لقى مصرعه عند التصدى لمحاولة سرقة سيارة محافظ البنك المركزى أمس الثلاثاء، أمام مشرحة زينهم لاستلام جثته وإتمام الإجراءات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*نيابة الاستئناف تخلى سبيل الشيخ محمود شعبان بكفالة 5 آلاف جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*"الوطنية للتغيير" تطالب بمحاكمة الرئيس ووزير الداخلية بتهمة ارتكاب جرائم ضد الإنسانية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*الخارجية تتلقى رسميًا موافقة الفاتيكان على ترشيح محمود مكى سفيرًا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*أسرة الشيخ "عمر عبد الرحمن" تعلن مشاركتها بمليونية الجماعة الإسلامية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نيابة الاستئناف تخلى سبيل الشيخ محمود شعبان بكفالة 5 آلاف جنيه*


*إلبس يا سيدنا الشيخ*
*هاتوااا لى كفاااااااااااااالة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*"الإخوان" تعلن مشاركتها "رمزيا" فى مليونية الجماعة الإسلامية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*تأييد قرار إخلاء سبيل 19 متهماً فى أحداث الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*38 حركة وائتلافا شبابيا تدعو إلى جمعة "كش ملك" أمام قصر القبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*"وزير العدل": مشروع حق التظاهر يتضمن عقاب المخرب والمتحرش والممول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*يسرى حماد: أحد الأحزاب الإسلامية الكبرى يعمل مع الثورة المضادة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*ممثلو الكنائس يصلون الكاتدرائية للصلاة من أجل وحدة الكنائس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*وزير العدل يعترف: الإخوان جماعة غير مقننة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*"مكى" معلقا على إعارة نجله لقطر: نعيش فى مجتمع ملىء بسوء الظن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية تنتهى من ترتيبات مليونية "الجامعة" وتنفى تأجيلها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الداخلية خلال اجتماع الحكومة: زيادة عدد الأكمنة لتوفير الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين قبيلتى العرب والهوارة بسوهاج بـ"الجرينوف"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*مصر تغلق أنفاقًا على حدود غزة بضخ مياه الصرف الصحى داخلها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*طارق الزمر: ما نُشر حول موافقتى على القرض الأوروبى "كذب"*


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طارق الزمر: ما نُشر حول موافقتى على القرض الأوروبى "كذب"*


وانت مين اصلا  عشان توافق ولا ترفض 
شىء مقرف بجد


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*الدعوة السلفية بالسويس توزع فتوى للعثيمين تحرم الاحتفال بالفلانتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*نظم ما يقترب من 80 مواطنا من أصحاب المحلات بخليج نعمة بمدينة شرم الشيخ محافظة، جنب سيناء وقفة احتجاجية مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، تسببت فى شلل بحركة السياحة بخليج نعمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*البابا تواضروس: الكنائس المصرية تتحد فى "مجلس كنائس مصر" الاثنين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*وزير التموين: إجمالى القمح المتوفر يكفى لـ107 أيام والسكر لـ52 يوما*


----------



## V mary (13 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وزير التموين: إجمالى القمح المتوفر يكفى لـ107 أيام والسكر لـ52 يوما*



*نزغرط يعني ياعم الحاج ولا نعمل اية 
منك لله​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*حريق محدود فى عربة قطار بأسيوط نتيجة عطل بالتكييف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*الأموال العامة تخلى سبيل زكريا عزمى بعد سداده قيمة هدايا "الأهرام"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*مظهر شاهين يعزى الكنيسة فى وفاة الفنان رمسيس

قدم الداعية الإسلامى الشيخ مظهر شاهين، تعازيه إلى الدكتور صفوت البياضى، رئيس الكنيسة اﻹنجيلية، والدكتور سامح موريس، راعى كنيسة قصر الدوبارة، وإلى كل اﻹخوة المسيحيين بصفة عامة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*قال المستشار أحمد مكى، وزير العدل، إنه لم يعلق على خبر وفاة محمد الجندى، ولكنه أذاع خبرا حول تقرير وفاة الجندى، وكان مصدر الخبر وزير الداخلية وأهلية المجنى عليه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*عمرو موسى: مصر تحتاج لـ100 مليار دولار منها 12 مليارا على الفور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*الانفلات الأمنى ينعش سوق الكلاب بالسيدة عائشة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*تقدمت أمانى رفعت حمزة، مخرج أول بالقناة السادسة بالتليفزيون المصرى، ومقيمة بميت غمر بمحافظة الدقهلية، اليوم الأربعاء، ببلاغ بقسم شرطة ميت غمر ضد عضو بحزب الحرية والعدالة وشخصين لقيامهم بالتعدى عليها بالسب والقذف والضرب وأخذ كاميراتها أثناء قيامهم بتصوير واقعة تجمهر أمام القسم وتحرر المحضر رقم 1575 لسنة 2013 جنح ميت غمر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*السيطرة على مشاجرة بالأسلحة والمولوتوف بين البائعين بالأزهر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة، أن الطفل عمر صلاح عباس بائع البطاطا المتواجد بميدان التحرير لقى مصرعه على يد "مجند" يدعى "عمرو" أثناء المزاح!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*جيران مركز الإدمان للنيابة: نسمع صراخًا واستغاثة كل يوم من النزلاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 8 متهمين وحبس 13 فى أحداث الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*والدة أمين الشرطة الشهيد تنتقد عدم حضور مسئولين من البنك أثناء استلام جثته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*استمرار تعطيل الحركة المرورية والقطارات من معلمى أبو حماد بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*استقالة 55 عضواً من غد الثورة بالإسماعيلية لانضمام "نور" لـ"الضمير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*تعيين نجل مرسي في «القابضة للمطارات والملاحة» رغم عدم الإعلان عن وظائف بها*


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم   السابع" تلتقى الرجل الذى تنبأ بسقوط مبارك.. وحذر أوباما وملك  السعودية..  "نصر الدين" يتوقع سقوط الإخوان.. ويزعم: الرئيس مرسى سيرحل  قبل نهاية  مدته بطريقة الحسين بن على أو عثمان بن عفان

الأربعاء، 13 فبراير 2013 - 21:53

*
*




جانب من الحوار​*​*
**كتب عبد الحليم سالم



نصر الدين سيد   أحمد هادئ هو اسم الرجل الذى فاقت قدراته قدرات كل أجهزة مخابرات العالم   فهو كما يروى تنبأ بسقوط مبارك على النحو الذى جرت به الأحداث وقدم لنا   الدليل على ذلك، وهو الرجل الذى حذر أوباما من أحداث مؤسفة ستشهدها   أمريكا.. وهو الرجل الذى يدعى أن بحور الدم ستغطى السعودية وهو الرجل الذى   يؤكد سقوط حكم الإخوان لمصر قبل انتهاء حكم مرسى.

هو شاب فى العقد الثالث من العمر يعمل فى مجال العطارة بإحدى قرى محافظة   الإسماعيلية، قال لـ«اليوم السابع» إن نهاية حكم الإخوان ستكون بأحد   نموذجين إما نموذج انتهاء حكم الحسن بن على بن أبى طالب أو انتهاء حقبة حكم   عثمان بن عفان رضى الله عنهما والظروف هى التى ستحدد أياً من  السيناريوهين  سيتحقق قبل نهاية فترة حكم مرسى. 

وأوضح نصر الدين أن فى النموذج الأول تنازل الحسن ابن على عن السلطة رغم   امتلاكه الأغلبية التى بايعته إلى معاوية بعدما رأوا فيه حنكة سياسية تصلح   لقيادة الأمة فتنازل له بهدوء عن الحكم وفى الثانى تكالب راغبى الحكم على   الخليفة عثمان بن عفان وقتلوه.

وعن ملابسات نبوءته بما حدث لـ«المخلوع» ومحاولاته الفاشلة فى تنبيهه قال   «نصر الدين» إنه طلب - قبل اندلاع ثورة يناير بنحو عامين - مقابلة مبارك   مرارا وتكرارا دون جدوى كما فشل فى الالتقاء بزوجته «سوزان» ما دفعه إلى   إرسال عدة «فاكسات» إلى الرئاسة كان آخرها بتاريخ 14 إبريل 2010 وجاء فى   بعض فقراته - «لقد أرسلت لكم من قبل لمقابلتكم لأمر هام جدا - كما أوضحت فى   الفاكسات السابقة التى لم أفصح فيها عن بعض أشياء نظرا لأهميتها وما  سيحدث  قبل انتخابات الرئاسة القادمة وبعد انتخابات مجلس الشعب التى تمت  ولن أفصح  عن كل ما لدى إلا بلقاء معكم يا سيادة الرئيس».

وأضاف نصر – الذى يقول إن ما يصدر منه هو نوع من الرؤيا والنبوءات وقال:   عندما التقانى بعض المسؤولين فى قصر عابدين قالوا لى «سواء ما رأيته صحيحا   أو كاذبا فلن تقابل الرئيس ولن نستطيع إبلاغه له مباشرة» مشيرا إلى أنه  بعد  الثورة أرسل للرئيس مبارك فاكسا قال له فيه «اعلم أن الوقت صعب ولكنى   حاولت مقابلتك دون جدوى وحدث ما كنت أخشاه» مؤكدا حدوث كثير مما توقعه   بالفعل. ويتذكر نصر: أرسلت رسالة إلى مبارك فى أغسطس 2010 كشفت خلالها عن   علامة فى جسده ووقتها قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد وفوجئت بعدد من قوات الحرس   الجمهورى 

تداهم منزلى فى القرية واقتادتنى وسلمتنى إلى فرع جهاز أمن الدولة فى القنطرة. 
وعندما أخبرت ضباط أمن الدولة بما رأيته من رؤى تؤكد المستقبل المظلم لأسرة   الرئيس قالوا لى إنهم لن يستطيعوا إخباره بها فطلبت منهم مقابلته لأقولها   له بنفسى لكنهم رفضوا وأخلوا سبيلى وبعدها اندلعت الثورة وانتهت أسرة   مبارك. 

وأشار نصر إلى أن ضابطا من الحرس الجمهورى وضابط أمن الدولة الذين ألقوا   القبض على وحققوا معى مازالا على اتصال بى بعدما حدث ما توقعته ولم يتخيل   أحد ومنهم أحمد منسى أمين الفلاحين بالحزب الوطنى الذى قال لى عندما طلبت   منه مساعدتى فى لقاء جمال مبارك أو الرئيس «اذهب إلى الأمانة العامة للحزب   بالقاهرة».

وقال نصر: أرسلت إلى قائد الجيش الثانى رسالة فى 22 نوفمبر 2011 أطلب فيها   السماح لى بمقابلته فى أسرع وقت لأسباب شديدة الخطورة وأوضحت له أن الوقت   القادم سيدفع فيه المجلس العسكرى وقيادات الجيش ثمنا باهظا كما أخبرته   بأننى أرسلت من قبل للرئيس مبارك وأخبرته بما سيحدث له ولم يصدقنى أحد كما   طلبت من قائد الجيش الثانى استدعاء ضابط أمن الدولة بالقنطرة للتأكد مما   قلته وحدث بالفعل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*نشطاء على تويتر: العثور على جثة ناشط سياسى فى صندوق قمامة بالمحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*إعادة زكريا عزمى لـ"طرة" لحين التحقيق فى مخالفات جمعيتين خيريتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)

*قنديل لـ"منى الشاذلى": المتحدث باسم الرئاسة أخبرنى أن الحكومة باقية*


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

*فى أكبر حركة طلابية  تشهدها بورسعيد أعلن عدد من  طلاب مدارس المدينة  القيام بعصيان مدنى  والإضراب العام يوم الأحد القادم فى أول يوم دراسى  للفصل الدراسي الثانى،  واتفق الطلاب أن يكون التجمع أمام المدارس الساعة  السابعة، ثم تنطلق  المسيرات من كل مدرسة وتتوجه إلى ميدان الشهداء  (المسلة)؛ للتجمع هناك  والانضمام لشباب الألتراس؛ وذلك للإعلان عن احتجاجهم  على ممارسات النظام  الحاكم وشرطته تجاه أهالى بورسعيد، وقتلهم الأبرياء  برصاص الغدر، مطالبين  بحق شهداء بورسعيد ومحاكمة القتلة.*


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

بالفيديو..مساعد وزير الداخلية: نستطيع تطهير "التحرير" في   24 ساعة ..  ولاوجود للثوار بالميدان ..والسلاح في خيام الأحزاب




                                           الأربعاء 13.02.2013                  

             كتب يوسف سامح         ​
جزم اللواء سيد شفيق مساعد وزير الداخلية أن من فى التحرير   الآن  ليسوا بثوار متسائلاً هل يصح أن يتم تعطيل مصالح الناس وإغلاق ميدان    التحرير طوال هذه الفترة و أن يمنع الجمهور من دخول مجمع التحرير وتعطل    مصالح الناس متسائلاً ما علاقة هذا بالسياسة والثورة؟!.

وطالب شفيق  فى حواره مع الإعلامى خيرى رمضان فى برنامج ممكن على قناة سى   بى سى أن ترفع  القوى السياسية الغطاء السياسى عن الموجودين الآن فى   التحرير لأنهم يعطون  بوجودهم شرعية لأعمال العنف ، مشيراً إلى أن المطالب   السياسية للقوى  الحزبية والسياسية يتحقق بالحوار.

وأضاف أن الشرطة فى إمكانها خلال  24 ساعة القبض علي العناصر المجرمة و   أنهاء حالة الفوضى السائدة فى ميدان  التحرير ولكن ما يمنعنا هو وجود   متظاهرين وخيام مكتوب عليها أسماء لأحزاب  وبعضاها مع الآسف فيها سلاح يدخل   عن طريق موتسيكلات ومن ثم عندما ادخل  الميدان والقوى السياسية موجودة   سناهجم بأننا ضد الثورة ولذلك أطلب من  القوى السياسية ترك التحرير من أجل   التعامل مع العناصر الخارجة عن القانون.

وأشار  مساعد وزير الداخلية أن الوزارة تتعرض الى حملات تشويه موضحاً أن   عقيدة  الشرطة تغيرت وبدأنا نعتقد اعتقادا جازماً أن مصلحتنا مع المواطن   وليس مع  النظام فنحن على مسافة واحدة لكل القوى السياسية بالأضافة إلى   أننا مع  شرعية من اختاره الناس ومن يعارض الرئيس يعارضه وفق الطرق   السلمية.

 وتساءل سيد شفيق هل مطلوب ألا نقوم بدورنا فى حماية قصر الاتحادية؟ مؤكداً    أن وزارة الداخلية لن تتلون بفصيل سياسى و أكرر اننا نقف على مسافة  واحدة   من الجميع ونعمل من أجل مصر لأننا جهاز وطنى.

[YOUTUBE]e-T8CR4UieQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

صورة ارشيفية           
أعلنت  مجموعة أولتراس أهلاوي عبر صفحتها الشخصية على موقع   التواصل الاجتماعي "  فيس بوك "، الدعوة لمسيرة؛ للتنديد بالمجلس العسكري   بصفته مسؤول سياسياً  عن مقتل شهداء مجزرة بورسعيد. 
وجاء نص البيان كالتالي.. 
"خلال سنة ونصف كان المجلس العسكري مسؤول بشكل مباشر عن   مقتل شهداء  الثورة.. في ماسبيرو، ومحمد محمود، ومجلس الوزراء، وبورسعيد،   والعباسية..  الشيخ عماد عفت، وكاريكا، والدكتور علاء، وشهداء مجزرة   بورسعيد وغيرهم كتير  لسا دمهم في رقبة المجلس العسكري.. النهاردة محدش   بيتكلم عن الجرائم دي،  وكل اللي حصل لهم تكريم.. وكأن مسؤوليتهم عن دم   الشهداء لم تكن.. مش هننسى  اللي قتل أو دبر لمقتل شهيد من شهداء الثورة..   مش هننسى المجلس العسكري  المسؤول سياسيا بشكل مباشر عن مجزرة بورسعيد..   أكدنا من قبل أن نزولنا  هيكون لحقوق الشهداء.. بنأكد تضامنا مع الدعوة،   وإن شاء الله يوم الجمعة  القادم جميع أعضاء جروب أولتراس أهلاوي هنتجمع   أمام مسجد الفتح الساعة 4  عصرا".


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

تعزيزات أمنية أمام قسم بولاق بعد اشتباكات بين ضباط ومحاميي الـ"بلاك بلوك"





انتشرت قوات الأمن خارج قسم بولاق أبو العلا، بعد اشتباكات داخل القسم بين الضباط ومحامين. 
وقال المحامي رامي سيد عطا أنه كان حاضرا عن المتهم "أحمد  ديفيتو"،  المتهم بالانتماء لتنظيم "بلاك بلوك"، ضمن عدد من المحامين  لمتهمين في نفس  القضية، إلا أنه فوجئ بمعاملة سيئة من بعض ضباط القسم،  الذين حاولوا طردهم. 
ويقول رامي أن أحد الضباط سبهم بألفاظ مشينة، مما نتج عنه  اشتباكات  بين المحامين والضباط. ويؤكد رامي أن الشرطة احتجزت مايزيد عن 20  محاميا  داخل القسم، وهددتهم بإجبارهم على الإمضاء على محاضر تدينهم. 
وتوافد العشرات من المحامين إلى القسم للدفاع عن زملائهم، في حين تحاول الشرطة منعهم من الدخول.


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)

غادر   مطار  القاهرة الدولي، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، الدكتور السيد البدوي رئيس  حزب   الوفد وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني متجها إلي الإمارات العربية المتحدة  على   متن طائرة مصر للطيران المتجهة إلي دبي، كما غادر مطار القاهرة الخبير    الأمني والاستراتيجي اللواء سامح سيف اليزل متجها أيضا إلى دبي على نفس    الطائرة للاجتماع مع شفيق بشأن الاحداث الجارية 

المصدر : بوابة 25 يناير


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

تقدم   أعضاء  ائتلاف شباب الثورة بمدينة كفر الزيات ببلاغات جماعية للنيابة   العامة،  الأربعاء، يتهمون فيها أجهزة الأمن بإلقاء القبض على نحو 50 ناشطا   سياسيا  من منزلهم، فجر الأربعاء، على خلفية أحداث الشغب التي شهدها محيط   مركز  شرطة كفر الزيات مؤخرا. 

وأكد محمد بدر، القيادي بالتيار الشعبي، أن المباحث داهمت منازل 9  بمدينة   كفر الزيات، فجر الأربعاء، وتم إلقاء القبض على عدد كبير من أعضاء   التيار،  ونشطاء سياسيين آخرين، فيما قال المستشار عبدالرحمن حافظ، المحامي   العام  لنيابات طنطا الكلية، لـ«المصري اليوم» إن «عدد المقبوض عليهم 6   أشخاص  جميعهم من مدينة كفر الزيات، وتحقق النيابة حاليا معهم في الاتهامات   التي  وجهتها لهم الشرطة»، مؤكدا أنهم «يلقون معاملة حسنة».


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

قالت  الكتلة السوداء " على صفحته الرسمية بـ"الفيس بوك"، فى بيان لها،   معادنا يوم الخميس والجمعة 14 و 15 فبراير عند كل المحافظات والمبانى   الحكومية فى مصر "عشان" نقول كلمة الحق فى وجه منافق.

  	وأضافت "الكتلة السوداء" :  فى كل المحافظات نعلن حالة الاستعداد التام   للانطلاق لاسترجاع الحقوق والحرية من جديد، مؤكدين ساعة الصفر أقرب من  عينك  ليك .

  	واختتمت "الكتلة السوداء" قائلين: "ليعلم الكل إننا عمرنا ما خفنا من  جيش  بدبدبات وطيارات وجنود بسلاح حى، فامش هنخاف من شوية بلطجية مركبين  دفن  وماسكين أطهر كتاب على وجه الأرض بحجة السياسة".


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

أكد مصدر مسئول بوزارة الكهرباء والطاقة، أنه سيتم قطع التيار الكهربائى  بمعظم مناطق القاهرة الكبرى مساء اليوم الخميس، وذلك بسبب توقف 2400  ميجاوات، بما يعادل 8 وحدات نتيجة عدم ضخ السولار لهم.

وأضاف المصدر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن السبب الرئيسى هو توقف  حقل الغاز فى "البرلس" تماماً، وهو ما تسبب فى هذا الانقطاع لتخفيف الأحمال  بدء من الساعة 6 المغرب وحتى الساعة 9 مساء.

وأوضح المصدر أن الوحدات التى سيتم توقيفها هى وحدتان بمحطة كهرباء  الكريمات ووحدتان بمحطة 6 أكتوبر وواحدة فى جنوب القاهرة و3 وحدات بمحطة  الشباب.


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

أكد عصام خيرى المتحدث الرسمى للجماعة الإسلامية وأمين الإعلام بحزب البناء  والتنمية، أنه تم الاستعداد لمليونية "معاً ضد العنف" والمقرر لها غدا  الجمعة أمام جامعة القاهرة، بعدد من الحافلات والأتوبيسات بلغ عددها لأكثر  من 190 حافلة مابين أتوبيس وميكروباص وسيارات خاصة على مستوى المحافظة.

وأضاف أن الحزب بعمل جولات دعائية وتوزيع ملصقات وبيانات توضح أهداف  المليونية والمتمثلة فى نبذ العنف واحترام الشرعية وأحقية التظاهر السلمى،  بعيداً عن التخريب والاعتداءات سعيا لدفع عجلة الاستقرار والتنمية.

 وأضاف أن الدعوة قد وجهت لكل فصائل وشرائح المجتمع بكل طوائفه الرافضة لأعمال العنف وتعطيل المصالح الحكومية والمنشآت العامة.
يذكر أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة قد أعلنت أنها ستشارك  مشاركة رمزية فى هذه المليونية، بينما أعلن حزب النور عدم المشارك.


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*





قال الدكتور   أشرف ثابت وكيل مجلس الشعب السابق والقيادى بحزب النور: "لم يقترح الحزب   اسم الدكتور كمال الجنزورى لتولى رئاسة مجلس الوزراء، خلفا للدكتور هشام   قنديل رئيس الحكومة".

وأكد "ثابت" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن حزب النور اقتراح تشكيل حكومة ائتلاف وطنى فقط ولم يقترح أسماء محددة".

وكانت أنباء قد ترددت عن أن حزب النور اقتراح اسم كمال الجنزورى لتولى رئاسة الوزراء.

فى سياق منفصل، قال "ثابت" إن حزب النور لم يقم بما يسمى قوائم مبدئية لخوض   الانتخابات البرلمانية، لافتا إلى أن المجمعات الانتخابية للحزب تعمل  خلال  الأيام الحالية بخصوص القوائم الانتخابية".

وكان حزب النور واصل العمل فى المجمعات الانتخابية بمحافظتى السويس   وبورسعيد بعد توقف بسب الأحداث التى شاهدتها المحافظتين، للتقدم للترشح   لخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية على قوائم الحزب.

وقال سامح السنباطى، عضو المجمع الانتخابى المركزى لحزب النور إن المجمعات   الانتخابية بجميع المحافظات تعمل بشكل منتظم لتلقى طلبات الترشح لخوض   الانتخابات البرلمانية، مشيرا إلى أن الهدف من هذه المجمعات اختيار أفضل   المرشحين الذين سيمثلون الحزب فى مجلس النواب القادم، مشيرا إلى أن من يرغب   فى الترشح على قوائم الحزب يقوم بسحب مظاريف الترشح من الأمانة العامة   للحزب بالمحافظة، ثم يقوم بملء المظروف وإحضار الأوراق المطلوبة وتقديمها   لأمانة الحزب.*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

كتب محمد عبد المجيد               
                  كثفت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة الجيزة من   تواجدها أمام ديوان محافظة الجيزة حيث دفعت ب25 سيارة أمن مركزى  و3 مدرعات   وتوجهت قيادات الأمن بأشراف اللواء كمال الدالى مدير الإدارة  العامة   لمباحث الجيزة لحماية الديوان من الاقتحام وذلك بعد أن أعلن أعضاء  جماعة   البلاك بلوك الى مقر المحافظة فى السادسة من مساء اليوم .

وتسببت الإجراءات الأمنية المكثفة بحالة من الشلل المرورى بشارع الهرم .


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

مدمرتان حربيتان إسرائيليتان تعبران قناة السويس وترفعان العلم الإسرائيلي للمرة الأولى منذ سنوات


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*




 أعلن نشطاء سياسيون بالإسكندرية، على موقعا التواصل الاجتماعي، «فيس  بوك  وتويتر»، عن وفاة حسن شعبان «34 عام»، أحد المقبوض عليهم في أحداث قسم   سيدي جابر، التي وقعت الأسبوع الماضي، خلال فعاليات «جمعة الكرامة» في سجن   برج العرب غرب الإسكندرية.​ وأكدت  الناشطة السياسية، ماهينور المصري، عبر حسابها على «فيس بوك»، أن  "شعبان  كان يعاني من مرض السكر والقلب، ورفضت إدارة السجن نقله للمستشفى،  كما  تأخرت الأدوية في الوصول إليه بسبب الضباط".​ ومن جانبه، أكد مصدر أمني بقطاع السجون بالإسكندرية، في تصريحات   لـ«الشروق»، اليوم الخميس، صحة خبر الوفاة، مشيرا إلى، "انتداب أطباء من   مصلحة الطب الشرعي لإجراء المعاينة ظاهريا"، موضحا أن "طبيب السجن أكد أن   الوفاة «طبيعية» ونتيجة هبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية".​ وعكف النشطاء السياسيون، على الحشد والتوجه لنيابة برج العرب، وانتظار   نتائج الطب الشرعي، الذي توجه فريق منه إلى معاينة الجثة بالسجن، كما  دعوا  إلى الحشد للمشاركة في وقفة تحت شعار «طول ما الدم المصري رخيص..  يسقط أي  رئيس»، لتشييع جنازة شعبان من أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم، ظهر يوم  غد  الجمعة، تزامنا مع جنازة الطفل عمر صلاح «13 سنة ــ بائع البطاطا»،  مختتمين  «حسن مات.. الدور على مين؟».​
*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

تجمع العشرات من حركة أبناء الثورة أمام مبنى محافظة الجيزة، وقاموا بعمل  شاشات عرض كبيرة وعرض لصور بعض الشهداء مثل جيكا ومحمد الجندى وبعض الأشخاص  الذين سحلوا مثل حمادة وفتاة التحرير وطالبوا بالقصاص للشهداء ومحاسبة من  قام بإهدار كرامة المصريين مرددين هتافات منها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد ويسقط  يسقط النظام" ورفعوا لافتات منها "لا لإرهاب الإخوان".

ومن جانبها، قامت قوات الشرطة بتكثيف تواجدها أمام مبنى المحافظة لتأمينه  خشية حدوث أى اشتباكات أو محاولات لاقتحام المبنى، يذكر أن بعض الصفحات  التابعة للبلاك بلوك قد أعلنت سابقا عن احتلال مبنى المحافظة غدا الجمعة  وإعلان استقلال محافظة الجيزة.


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

أعلنت إدارة حديقة الحيوان بالجيزة، التابعة للهيئة العامة للخدمات  البيطرية بوزارة الزراعة، حالة الطوارئ استعداداً لمظاهرات الجمعة التى  تشارك فيها الأحزاب والتيارات الإسلامية.


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

بدأ، منذ قليل، الاجتماع المغلق بين قيادات حزب النور، الذراع السياسية  للدعوة السلفية، مع قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، وذلك بمقر حزب الوفد لعقد  الجلسة الثانية بين حزب النور وجبهة الإنقاذ، لبحث تفعيل مبادرة وقف العنف،  التى طرحها حزب النور مؤخرا.

يشارك فى الاجتماع المغلق كل من الدكتور يونس مخيون، رئيس حزب النور،  والمهندس جلال المرة الأمين العام لحزب النور، والسيد مصطفى خليفة، نائب  رئيس حزب النور، والمهندس أشرف ثابت مساعد رئيس حزب النور للتخطيط  والمتابعة، ويمثل جبهة الإنقاذ كل من الدكتور السيد البدوى، رئيس حزب  الوفد، وعبد الغفار شكر، رئيس حزب التحالف الشعبى، والدكتور أحمد البرعى  وفؤاد بدراوى، سكرتير عام حزب الوفد.


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

دخل عشرات من أمناء  وأفراد الشرطه بمديرية أمن  كفرالشيخ،  اليوم الخميس في  إضراب مفتوح عن  العمل؛ احتجاجًا على تخفيض  حوافزهم، التي  كان  وزير  الداخليه قد قررها  لهم، إلى النصف.​ وتجمع   الأمناء في وقفه احتجاجيه أمام مكتب نائب مدير الأمن، فضلا عن   غلق مبنى   المديرية بالأقفال، لعدة ساعات، مطالبين بإقالة وزير الداخلية،   وتوفير   العلاج اللازم لهم والرعاية الاجتماعية.​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

أعلنت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى عن عقدها عدة مؤتمرات جماهيرية غدا الجمعة، فى  مدن السويس وبورسعيد والمحلة وذلك فى إطار سعى الجبهة للتواصل مع الجماهير  مع مختلف المحافظات وشرح خططها فى المرحلة المقبلة.

ومن المقرر أن يشارك فى المؤتمر الجماهيرى ببورسعيد أحمد البرعى وجورج إسحق  وعمرو حمزاوى وسامح عاشور وخالد داود، ويشارك فى مؤتمر السويس كمال أبو  عيطة وجميلة إسماعيل وناصر أمين وليلى أميرى وبسنت فهمى ونجوى دياب.

كما يشارك فى مؤتمر مدينة المحلة الكبرى، مصطفى الجندى وكمال عباس وبثينة كامل وكريمة الحفناوى.


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*علقت  الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت، على قيام الرئيس محمد مرسي بتعيين ابنه بمرتب  شهري  يقدر بـ 38 ألف جنيه شهريا ، مؤكدة أنه بالرغم من مساوئ نظام الرئيس   السابق مبارك ، إلا أنه كان يراعي مشاعر الشعب  ويجامل رجاله بالسر.** وقالت ناعوت، في تغريدة لها، على تويتر "مبارك كان يجامل رجاله بالسر كي   لا يجرح مشاعرنا، مرسي يعين ابنه بـ ٣٨ ألف جنيه شهريا، علنا على عينك يا   تاجر واللي مش عاجبه يتفلق أو يعمل ثورة".​*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*   	   	نظم، اليوم، المئات من شباب  حركة 6 أبريل فعالية جديدة في إطار التصعيد  السلمي للمطالبة بالقصاص  للشهيد جابر "جيكا"، أطلقوا عليها اسم "الاحتفال  بالفلانتين مع الداخلية  على بالطريقة الأبريلية".  	وذكرت الحركة، في بيان لها، أنه تجمع المئات من  أعضاء 6 أبريل بمحافظتي  القاهرة والجيزة بشكل مفاجىء وبتوقيت معد مسبقا  فيما بين أعضاء الحركة،  أمام البوابة الرئيسية لوزارة الداخلية بشارع  الشيخ ريحان، قادمين من شارع  منصور وشارع شريف في نفس التوقيت ليصطفوا  أمام الباب الرئيسي لوزارة  الداخلية، ما أصاب قيادات الداخلية وقوات  التأمين بالارتباك الشديد بسبب  المفاجأة.  	وبدأ المئات من شباب 6 أبريل  في الهتاف للمطالبة بالقصاص ومحاكمة الضابط  القاتل، كما تم إغلاق شارع  منصور وشارع شريف عليهم وحصارهم أمام البوابة  الرئيسية للوزارة بشارع  الشيخ ريحان.  	وقدم المهندس أحمد ماهر، مؤسس حركة 6 أبريل، هدايا  الفلانتين لقيادات  الداخلية عبارة عن برواز به حبل مشنقة ملفول في لفة  هدايا الفلانتاين، ما  أثار غضب الضباط والقيادات بشكل كبير، في نفس الوقت  الذي قام به بعض أعضاء  الحركة بذبح عدد من الدجاج أمام البوابة الرئيسية.   	وأشار اليبان إلى أنه بعد فترة من الهتاف ضد الداخلية والهتافات المطالبة   بالقصاص توجه أعضاء الحركة في مسيرة لمنزل الشهيد جابر "جيكا" لزيارة  والدي  جابر في عيد الحب.  	   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*قال شريف البحيري، شاهد  الإثبات في قضية  الشهيد محمد الجندي، إن جهة تابعة لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين عرضت عليه 100  ألف جنيه لتغيير أقوله في القضية.

	وأكد البحيري، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "مانشيت"، على فضائية "أون تي   في"، أنه تم تهديده بالقتل، إذا لم يغير أقواله، مضيفًا أنه أبلغ النيابة   بتلك التهديدات.

	وقال البحيري، "لن أغير شهادتي أبدا، وأنا معايا ربنا".

	وكان البحيري، أكد خلال التحقيقات، أن الشهيد محمد الجندي، عضو التيار الشعبي، تعرض للتعذيب في أحد مقرات الأمن المركزي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 فبراير 2013)

*زوجة وزير الداخلية هي الطبيبة الخاصة للمرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين, شقيقته متزوجة من شقيق الدكتور عصام الحداد مساعد رئيس الجمهورية ومسئول العلاقات الخارجية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 فبراير 2013)

*لأول مره منذ 30 عام تمر مدمره اسرائيليه من قناه السويس وهي رافعه للعلم الاسرائيلي ..
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 فبراير 2013)

*شاهد الإثبات في قضية الجندي: الإخوان عرضوا عليّ رشوة 100 الف جنيه لتغيير أقوالي وهددوني بالقتل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 فبراير 2013)

*وفاة معتقل ببرج العرب جراء إهمال طبي *


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2013)

*تم اليوم إغتيال عميد الأدب العربي الدكتور طه حسين  *
*باقتلاع رأسه من النصب التذكاري الهرمي الذي يزين ميدانه بكورنيش مدينة المنيا .*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*ثلاثة حركات ثورية تستنكر حبس الناشط حمادة المصرى *


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*وحيد عبد المجيد: سنتصدى لحجب وزارة الاتصالات لـ" يوتيوب " *


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2013)

*منسق الحرية والعدالة: سندشن تمثالا لـ"مرسى" أمام القرية بالشرقية*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*ميرفت التلاوى: لو كان لدينا دولة قوية لأغلقت القنوات الدينية*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الإنقاذ: إقالة الحكومة سيكون بادرة ثقة تدفعنا للحوار*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *منسق الحرية والعدالة: سندشن تمثالا لـ"مرسى" أمام القرية بالشرقية*



يعنى يكسروا تمثال عميد الادب العربى 

وييعملوا تمثال لعميد الكدب المصرى 

الله يرحمك يا مصر بحبك يامصر 

ربنا يستر على اللى جاى 
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

*أستاذ المخ الذي فحص الشهيد الجندي بالمستشفى: استحالة ان تكون إصابته بسبب حادث سيارة.. واتحدى الطب الشرعي​*
*​*​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

نفى الدكتور أحمد جابر الحاج -أمين الإعلام بحزب الحرية   والعدالة  بالشرقية- صحة ما نشرته بعض وسائل الإعلام عن إقامة تمثال للرئيس   محمد مرسي  في مدخل قريته "العدوة".

 وأضاف جابر-في تصريح له أمس (الخميس)- أن  ما يجري الآن هو  تجميل القرية  وإقامة بوابة لمدخلها كما جرى بمعظم القرى  المجاورة، وذلك  وفقا لما ورد  بموقع أخبار مصر.

 ودعا أمين الإعلام بحزب الحرية والعدالة بالشرقية وسائل الإعلام مجددا إلى تحري الدقة والالتزام بالمهنية فيما تنشر من أخبار.​


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

*  	بالصور.." آه يا ناصر فينك فينك الإخوان بينا وبينك".. هتاف آلاف المتظاهرين بالإسكندرية
	   	رفع الآلاف من المتظاهرين المشاركين في مسيرة انطلقت منذ قليل من أمام   مسجد القائد إبراهيم، صورًا للزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر، مرددين  هتافات:  "آه يا ناصر فينك فينك الإخوان بينا وبينك".

	وقال محمود جابر، أحد المتظاهرين، إن مسيرتهم ستجوب عددا من المناطق   الشعبية، مؤكدًا على أن مطالبهم هي تطهير جهاز الشرطة ووقف العنف المتبع   منهم ضد المتظاهرين والنشطاء السياسيين ووقف التعذيب والاعتقال الذي بدأ   يتفشى بشكل غير مسبوق وتسبب في سقوط عدد من الشهداء آخرهم حسن شعبان ضحية   سجن "برج العرب" ومن قبله الشهيد كريستي ومحمد الجندي وغيرهم.

	وردد المتظاهرون هتافات قالوا فيها: "يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم"، "الشرطة والإخوان راجعين زي زمان".  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

, 15 فبراير 2013 13:50              
               وجه "محمد أبو حامد"، -عضو مجلس الشعب السابق-، رسالة إلى الجماعة   الإسلامية، يقول فيها: "إلى الجماعة الإسلامية..  لم تدخلوا السجن دفاعا  عن  الحرية أو الكرامة المصرية، وإنما دخلتم السجن لجرائم ارتكبتموها من  تكفير  و قتل للمجتمع"
        وأضاف اليوم الجمعة -عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي   "تويتر"- : "مهما فعلتم من - غسيل سمعة - لن تستطيعوا أن تغيروا التاريخ   ولن ينسى الشعب حقيقتكم أو الجرائم التي ارتكبتموها، فالذي نشر العنف في   المجتمع وروج له هو الجماعات المُتطرفة التي كفرت المجتمع والمعارضة وحرضت   على قتلهم وحاصرت المحاكم.
    وتابع: "إلى الجماعة الإسلامية.. إن الترويج للظلم والدفاع عن الظالم ونشر   الأكاذيب وتضليل الناس من فوق المنابر لهو أكبر الكبائر وهو الفساد الحق،   إعلموا أن شعارات الهجوم على أمريكا لن تغير أنكم ورئيسكم لم تظهروا ولم   تملكوا السلطة إلا بالصفقة والإرادة الأمريكية، أنتم ورئيسكم الأداة التي   تستخدمها أمريكا لتحقيق مصالحها وخططها في المنطقة، لن ينخدع الشعب بوصفكم   لكل معارض أنه فلول بعد أن ظهر أمام الشعب كله كذبكم ومتاجرتكم بكل مقدس   سواء الدين أوالثورة أوالوطن.
    واستطرد واصفا الجماعة الإسلامية بـ "بلطجية مرسي": "إلى الجماعة   الإسلامية.. تهديد الصغير بحلم الحليم لن يخيف الشعب أوالثوار أو يجعلكم   تلعبون دور بلطجية مرسي لفرض شرعيته التي سقطت بأفعاله، إن كانت أمريكا   أردت أن تنظف الأرض من جماعات التطرف وتجمعهم في بلدنا فلن نسمح لكم أن   تقتلوا أحلام المصريين بتطرفكم".
    كما وجه ابو حامد رسالة إلى الرئيس المصري الدكتور محمد مرسي، بقوله: "إلى   مرسي.. لا تظن أن تهديد الشعب بالجماعات الإرهابية سوف يعيد لك الشرعية  أو  يخيف الشعب الثائر كما أن لكم عقيدة باطلة نحن لنا عقيدة حقيقية.
    وأتم أبو حامد تغريداته بعبارة: "والله مهما فعلتم لن نكون مصر كإيران ولن تقتلوا فينا الأحلام".
​​


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

وسط دعوات العديد من القوى السياسية والثورية للتظاهر  اليوم أمام قصر  القبة ، قامت قوات الأمن بتعزيز تواجدها أمام القصر من  خلال وضع متاريس  إضافية ، أمام بوابة القصر الرئييسية بميدان الحدائق ،  وقاموا برفع أحد  الحواجز المرورية المتواجدة وراء بوابة القصر.

	وفى الوقت نفسه ، قام عدد من المجندين بوضع كاميرا للتصوير أعلى بوابة   القصر لمراقبة الأحداث الجارية أمام بوابة القصر ، كما إعتلى الأسوار بعض   المجندين الملثمين لوضع الكاميرا.​


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2013)

*جمعة رفض العنف : *
*الهتاف *
*بالروح بالدم نفديك يا اسلام ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2013)

*عاجل انشقاق حمدين صباحى عن جبهة الإنقاذ
*​*2013-02-15 18:06:48*​*





علمت الاقباط متحدون من مصدر مقرب من حمدين صباحى إنه قرر   الانشقاق والتيار الشعبى عن جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بعد اندلاع الخلاف بين   صباحى وباقى قيادات الجبهة عن الهدف من حراكهم المعارض بين المطالبة بإسقاط   مرسى أو التوجه الإصلاحى الذى تطالب به الجبهة. وأكد المصدر على أن صباحى   قرر التمسك بمطلب الإسقاط فى حين أن الجبهة تبنت المطالب الإصلاحية.

الاقباط متحدون*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*مليونية نبذ العنف اليوم ......



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*القبض على مدرس ملتحي يصور الطالبات عاريات داخل منزله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يلقون مولوتوف داخل قصر القبة والأمن يرد بخراطيم المياه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*سماع دوى أعيرة نارية بقصر القبة.. ومتظاهرون: الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام قسم سيدى جابر بالإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*تواصل عمليات الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين والشرطة أمام مدينة المحلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*بلاغ لـ"القضاء الأعلى" يتهم النائب العام بالضغط لحبس النشطاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*زملاء عمر صلاح يشاركون بعربات "بطاطا وترمس" فى مسيرة تنديد بمقتله




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*أنباء عن مصرع شخص صدمته سيارة أثناء محاولته الهرب من اشتباكات المحلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*"البلاك بلوك" يقطعون الطريق الرئيسى أمام مبنى محافظة البحيرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*محرر شبكة رصد ليديعوت احرنوت: اطفال الشوارع لا دين لهم وهم الطرف الثالث*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

*تلقي اللواء محسن  الجندي «مدير امن سوهاج» بلاغاً من العاملين بمحطة سكة   حديد سوهاج يفيد  بعثورهم علي جثة «محمد» بمنطقة ورش السكة الحديد.وتبين من  التحريات ان  الجثه بها اثار طعنات متفرقه بالصدر, وتم التعرف  علي الجثه من  خلال  التليفون الخاص به نظراً لانهم لم يجدوا اي مستندات تدل  علي  هويتهجدير  بالذكر ان «محمد» يعمل مندوب مبيعات بشركة ادويه وعضو مؤسس بمصر   القوية  امانة اسيوط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*حرب شوارع بين الأمن المركزي والمتظاهرين بطنطا وإطلاق قنابل غاز لتفريق المتظاهرين 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*أمن "قصر القبة" يطلق الخرطوش على المتظاهرين
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*مدير مستشفى المحلة: وفاة متظاهر صدمته سيارة خلال الاشتباكات*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

*  	   	قال الدكتور محمد سلطان، رئيس  هيئة الإسعاف، إن إجمالي الإصابات  في  القاهرة والمحافظات، في مليونيتى  «كش ملك» و«معًا ضد العنف»، الجمعة، بلغت  16 حالة.  	   	وأضاف «سلطان»،  في تصريحات لـ«المصري اليوم» إن الاشتباكات في محيط قصر  القبة، أسفرت عن  وقوع 5 إصابات ما بين طلقات خرطوش، وجروح وكدمات وسحجات،  بينما أصيب شخص  باختناق نتيجة الزحام في مليونية «معاً ضد الغنف» في محيط  جامعة القاهرة.   	   	وأشار رئيس هيئة الإسعاف إلى أن هناك 8 حالات إصابة في الغربية،  بينهم 6  حالات في «السنطة»، إحداها في حالة خطيرة بسبب إصابته بطعنة بسلاح  أبيض في  الصدر والبطن، وحالتين في المحلة تنوعتا ما بين الجروح والكدمات  والسحجات.  	   	وأشار إلى أن هناك اثنين من المصابين في الاشتباكات بين  الأمن والمتظاهرين  بمحافظة بني سويف، موضحا أنه حتى الآن لم يتلق بلاغات  بوجود إصابات في  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*وصول متظاهرين مصابين بحالة سيئة للمستشفى العام بالمحلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن أمام قصر القبة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*محاولة لاقتحام قسم ثان المحلة بعد وفاة متظاهر صدمته سيارة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*أمن الإسكندرية يشن عمليات قبض عشوائى على متظاهرى سيدى جابر*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

نوارة: الأولتراس لم يعتدوا علي.. وأختلفنا على الهتاف ضد المرشد والرئيس


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

"فتيات البلاك بلوك" .. تخلّين عن "أنوثتهم" بانضماهم للحركة  

​
​​




​


عندما شاهدنا دم الثوار يروي الشوارع  ماتت قلوبنا

الإخوان المسلمين هم المسئولون الحقيقيون عن تدمير البلد

منذ أن رأينا الموت بأعيننا سقطت من قاموسنا كلمت أنوثة

مرسى لو فكر أن يكون ضد الإخوان سيغتالوه


نجوى مصطفى  - عبد الرحمن عباس

 		عندما ظهرت مجموعات البلاك بلوك في الشارع المصري تم  نبذهم من قطاع كبير  من الشعب و تم نعتهم بأنهم مجموعة من المخربين و  البلطجية الذين إندسوا  لتشوية الثورة السلمية ، و لكن كان من الغريب أن  تكتشف أن مجموعة البلاك  بلوك هذه ليس جميع أعضائها من الشباب فقط و لكن  يوجد بينهم عدد كبير من  الفتيات ، و كانت المفأجاة عندما شاهدنا هؤلاء  الفتيات ووجدناهم فتيات في  مطلع العشرينيات و شديدي الأنوثة  و جميعهم من  طلبة و خريجي الجامعات  العريقة و من أسر كبيرة ، فما كان لنا إلا أن نتحدث  مع بعضهن  لنتعرف كيف  لفتيات مثلهمن ينضممن لمجموعة مثل البلاك بلوك التي  عرفت بإستخدامها للعنف .



 		تقول " ن  " : أنا واحدة من كثيرمن الفتيات الذين  إنضممن للثورة ف في يوم  25 يناير  و2011   ، رأيت دم أصدقائي و زملاء  الميدان يروري الشوارع ،  فمنذ هذا الوقت و أنا لا أرهب أي شئ في الدنيا  و   مات قلبي  عاهدت نفسي  على أن أتي بحق كل من قدم حياته من أجل أن هذه  البلد .

 		و أستكملت قائلة :   للأسف الشديد ثورة يناير لم تكن  سلمية كما يدعي  البعض ، و الدليل على ذلك الشهداء الذين سقطوا ، و مبارك  ما كان ليسقط لولا  أحداث الشغب التي حدثت في يوم جمعة الغضب  و وقوع أحداث  موقعة الجمل التي  كانت بمثابة " القشة التي قسمت ظهر البعير " ، و بعد   إسقاط مبارك لم يتم  إنجاز أي شي إلا و كان قبله أحداث شغب و عنف و مثال  على ذلك تحديد موعد  إنتخابات الرئاسة بعد المماطلة من المجلس العسكري لم  تتم إلا بعد أحداث  العنف التي حدثت في محمد محمود و التي جلس بها مرسي على  كرسي الحكم في مصر،  فاللأسف لا يتم شئ إلا بعد الضغط بأعمال عنف و شغب.

 		و في سياق متصل تتقول " ج " : منذ أن رأينا الموت  بأعيننا  سقطت من  قاموسنا كلمت أنوثة ، فلم يعد هناك شئ أسمه أنوثة طالما  أن الثورة لم تتحقق  أهدافها ، و طالما أن القصاص لم يأتئ فالثورة مستمرة ،  فأنا كنت أشارك في  جميع أحداث الإشتباكات السابقة في الصفوف الأولى ، و  أصيبت في أحداث محمد  محمود " بخرطوش " و لكن هذا لم يؤثر على في أي شئ و  سأستمر حتى أن يتحقق  الحلم الذي حلمنا به في 25 يناير ، و الأيام السابقة  أن لا شئ يتحقق إلا  بالعنف و الضغط .

 		و تقول " د " : أنا ثورية وأتشرف بإنضمامى لجماعة  البلاك بلوك ، و نحن   موجودين فى الميدان وفى كل مسيرات المتظاهرين ،  لحماية الثورة و الثوار  هناك الكثير من الفتيات مثلى فى كل محافظات مصر،  ولكن العدد محدود نظراً  لما يمكن أن تعانيه الفتاة من مشاكل إذا تم القبض  عليها، وكثير من الأهالى  لا يعلمون شيئا عن انضمامنا لـ”البلاك بلوك".



 		و أضافت : القائمين على حكم البلاد هم من بدأوا بالعنف و نحن ما إلا رد فعل ،

 		الإخوان المسلمون هم المسئولون الحقيقيون عن تدمير  البلد، ولن تستطيع أى  حكومة أن تقف أمامهم ولا حتى الرئيس مرسى لو فكر أن  يكون ضدهم سيغتالوه ،   فلابد أن  يكون هناك من  يوقفهم عند حدهم، فتيات  مصر أرجل 100 مرة من أي  رجل باع القضية و يأس من تحقيق أهداف الثورة  .



 		نحن  رصدنا ظاهرة كان لابد من التوقف أمامها ، و نحن لسنا مع أو ضد أحد و لكن فقط ننقل الواقع​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يلاحق المتظاهرين أعلى كوبرى القبة وسط قنابل الغاز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الإسكندرية يقطعون طريق الكورنيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*قائمة الاستقلال» تكتسح قائمه الآخوان المسلمين فى انتخابات نقابه البيطريين بالقاهرة والجيزة وحصولها على جميع المقاعد وسقوط مبرح للاخوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*العثور على جثة الناشط «محمد حسن» مقتولاً بسوهاج *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يحرقون مدرعة أمن مركزي أمام قصر القبة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*إصابة عماد محمد عضو بحزب الدستور بخرطوش فى الظهر بمحيط قصرالقبة ونقله الى مستشفى منشية البكرى.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*اختفاء رأس تمثال طه حسين بالمنيا ..والجماعة الاسلامية: حادث سرقة وليس له بعد سياسي
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*انباء عن القبض على عضو بالحرية والعدالة يقود سيارة شرطة ويطارد الثوار وعند الامساك بة اتضح انه من مليشيات الاخوان ومعة كرنية الحرية والعدالة, تم تسليم الكرنية الى مراسل القاهرة والناس وستنشر اليوم على القاهرة والناس اليوم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*مجهول يطلق طلقات فى الهواء بالسويس على أعضاء "الإنقاذ"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*مدير بلاتنيوم: انتهاء أزمة ميناء السخنة وتوقيع العقود خلال ساعات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الإسكندرية يقطعون طريق الكورنيش*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

أكد محمد عبد السلام مشرف إسعاف بالقاهرة عن سقوط 7  إصابات جراء المظاهرات  التى شهدها محيط قصر القبة منذ قليل وقد تم نقل  المصابين والجرحى الى  مستشفيات الزيتون ومنشية البكرى .​ وفى السياق ذاته اكد ان معظم الاصابات تتمثل فى  إصابات بطلقات الخرطوش   بالاضافة لوجود عدد من الاصابات والتى تمثلت  فى وجود جروح قطعية وكسور .​ وقد نوه إلى وجود حالة خطرة إثر إلقاء قنبلة غاز أصابتها بالرقبة  وتم نقلها لمستشفى الزيتون​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2013)

*شباب الإخوان يؤمِّنون منزل خيرت الشاطر والجماعة تنفى محاولة الاعتداء*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

*
 جورنالجي الثورة
 منذ 11 دقيقة
 مدرعه الشرطه بتجرى ورانا جنب القصر فى اتنين اتضربوا بخرطوش قدرنا نرجع  المدرعه بالحجاره والملتوف الغريب انو المدرعه سقط منها كارنيه لاحد اعضاء  الحريه والعداله ودى صوره الكارنيه

...See More

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2013)

*حريق فى إحدى الحدائق المواجهة لقصر القبة.. واستمرار الاشتباكات*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

*كثفت قوات الأمن من إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين  بعد محاولاتهم التجمع أعلى كوبرى القبة.

وانتشرت سيارات الإسعاف بكثافة فى محيط قصر القبة  بعد إصابة عدد كبير من المتظاهرين بحالات إغماء نتيجة استنشاق الغاز.*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

وقعت  اشتباكات عنيفة بين عدد من مثيرى  الشغب،  والأهالى بمنطقة حدائق القبة، بعد  أن قام مثيرو الشغب بتحطيم مقهى   بالمنطقة، وبعض المحال التجارية المجاورة  للمقهى فى محيط قصر القبة. 

وقد تصدى الأهالى لمجموعة من الملثمين، الذين ألقوا زجاجات المولوتوف    الحارقة فى الشوارع، مما أدى إلى إصابة الأهالى بحالة من الفزع والرعب خشية    وقوع حرائق بالمنطقة. 

كما قام أصحاب المحال التجارية بغلق أبوابها جراء الاشتباكات المستمرة بالمنطقة.


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

محمد بصل                                                                                              كشفت   مصادر داخل القصر الرئاسى عن أن  "الرئيس محمد مرسى سيدعو للانتخابات   التشريعية ويقرر موعد دعوة الناخبين  للاقتراع، خلال الأسبوع الحالى فى   موعد أقصاه الجمعة المقبل 22 فبراير، على  أقصى تقدير، التزامًا منه بنص   الدستور الذى يعطيه 60 يومًا فقط بعد إقراره  للبدء فى إجراءات   الانتخابات".

وأوضحت المصادر أنه "لا توجد أى نية لدى الرئيس فى تأجيل   دعوة الناخبين  للاقتراع، وأنه سيتم خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة اجتماع   بين الرئيس وأعضاء  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات والجهات المعاونة كالقوات   المسلحة ووزارة  الداخلية، لاستطلاع رأيهم بشأن المدد المقترحة لفترة فتح   باب الترشح".

وأضافت المصادر أنه "بموجب نص قانون مباشرة الحقوق   السياسية فإن قرار  دعوة الناخبين للاقتراع يجب أن يسبق موعد الانتخابات   بشهر على الأقل، مما  يمنح الرئيس سلطة توسيع فترة التحضير للانتخابات،   بحيث ستنطلق الانتخابات  فعليًا أواخر شهر أبريل أو مطلع شهر مايو   المقبلين".

وأشارت أيضا إلى أن "قرار إجراء الانتخابات على ثلاث مراحل   أو زيادتها  أو تقليلها سيكون خاضعًا لدراسة اللجنة العليا للانتخابات،   وهى التى ستقرر  ذلك بنفسها فى ضوء الأعداد المتوافرة من القضاة"، مرجحة أن   "تجرى  الانتخابات بذات الكيفية التى أجريت بها انتخابات مجلس الشعب   الماضية، على 3  مراحل ولمدة شهرين".

ولفتت المصادر النظر إلى أنه "من المتوقع أن يثور جدل حول   المواعيد  المقررة للانتخابات مما قد يؤدى لضغطها وتبكيرها قدر الإمكان،   نظرًا لأنها  المرة الأولى فى تاريخ مصر التى ستتزامن فيها مواعيد   الانتخابات التشريعية  مع مواعيد امتحانات الثانوية العامة المقررة يونيو   المقبل وعلى مدار شهر،  بحيث يصبح بدء الانتخابات فى نهاية أبريل أمرًا   ملحًا تحت ضغط مواعيد  الامتحانات، أما الخطة البديلة فهى أن يتم التنسيق   مع وزارة التربية  والتعليم على اتباع نفس الإجراءات التى حدثت خلال   انتخابات الرئاسة  الماضية، بإخلاء أيام الاقتراع من الامتحان".

وفى سياق إجراءات إصدار قانون الانتخابات، علمت «الشروق»   أن المحكمة  الدستورية العليا برئاسة المستشار ماهر البحيرى ستصدر قرارها   الملزم بشأن  تعديلات القانون خلال الأسبوع الجارى.

 وذكرت مصادر مطلعة أن "المحكمة ستصدر قرارها بشأن المواد   التى عرضت  عليها فقط، وأنه إذا أراد مجلس الشورى إدخال تعديلات جديدة على   القانون فى  ضوء مبادرة الإخوان بإعادة النصين والخاصين بالتمييز  الإيجابى  للمرأة فى  القوائم، وحظر تغيير الصفة الحزبية للنائب، فسوف يعنى  هذا إرسال  التعديلين  مرة أخرى للمحكمة".


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

لقي شخص مصرعه وأصيب آخر في أحداث التظاهرات التي شهدتها مدينة المحلة اليوم الجمعة. 

قال مدير أمن الغربية، إن الحادث وقع في أثناء قيام المجني عليه  والمصاب   بأعمال الشغب وتكسير السيارات، فجاءت سيارة مسرعة وصدمتهما خوفا من    بطشهما. 

وأوضح أنه تم نقلهما إلى المستشفى العام بالمحلة، وتجري المباحث  تحرياتها   لضبط السيارة التي أرشد عنها الشهود الثلاثة، وهي سيارة ملاكي  ماركة   "لانسر"، نافيا ما تردد عن أن السيارة تابعة لقوات الشرطة.


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

أصيب  اثنين من مجندى الشرطة بقوة تأمين الطرق والمنافذ،   إثر قيام مجهولين  بإطلاق الرصاص بشكل عشوائى على أفراد الكمين بطريق   القاهرة– أسيوط  الصحراوى. تم نقل المجندين إلى المستشفى لتلقى العلاج. 
 
كان الملازم أول عمرو حامد، من قوة تأمين الطرق والمنافذ، والقوة  المرافقة   له قد اشتبهوا فى دراجة بخارية تقف على يمين الطريق ويستقلها  شخصان،  وعند  الاقتراب منهما قاما بإطلاق الرصاص بشكل عشوائى، ولاذا بالفرار  فى   الصحراء. 
 
وقد أسفر الحادث عن إصابة المجندين عبد السلام عبد القادر، وربيعة محمد    عبد الفتاح،  بطلقات رصاص فى اليد والقدم، وتم نقلهما للمستشفى لتلقى    العلاج، وتكثف أجهزة الأمن من جهودها لضبط المتهمين.


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

هدأت حدة الاشتباكات فى محيط قصر القبة  بين المتظاهرين  الذين  شاركوا فى فعاليات جمعة "كش ملك" وقوات الأمن، وذلك  بعد انخفاض  أعداد  المتظاهرين. 
 
كانت قوات الأمن انتشرت أمام البوابة الرئيسية لقصر القبة وأعلى كوبرى    القبة بعد تفريق المتظاهرين بإلقاء قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع. 
 
كما لوحظ تواجد عدد من المجهولون بالشوارع الجانبية فى محيط القصر يعدون زجاجات مولوتوف باستخدام بنزين بعض الدراجات البخارية.


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة من "التحرير" لـ"محكمة الجلاء" للمطالبة بالإفراج عن أحد النشطاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*خيرت الشاطر يتهم مجهولاً بمحاولة إشعال النيران بمكتبه بمدينة نصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*محمد البلتاجى وعصام سلطان يلتقيان النائب العام بمكتبه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*ياسر على: الإعلان عن أسماء متحدثين إعلاميين للرئاسة اليوم أو غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*سائقو النقل الثقيل بـ"الحوامدية" يشتكون لوزير التموين نقص السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*الرئاسة تهنئ ياسر على باختياره رئيسا لمركز معلومات مجلس الوزراء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*وصل الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، فى تمام الساعة 10 من صباح اليوم السبت، قصر القبة فى موكب ضخم مكون من عدد كبير من السيارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*"سكاى نيوز": تعيين ابنة "السيسى" بالمطار.. ومصدر عسكرى ينفى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*القضاء الإدارى يغلق "التت" ويلزم النايل سات بفتح الفراعين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*نشطاء يدعون لتنظيم مسيرة "القصاص والتصعيد" لمكتب النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*باسم عودة: أسطوانات البوتاجاز تباع فى الريف بـ10جنيهات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*خطاب من خامنئى و17 من مستشاريه إلى الرئيس مرسى: استوحوا ولاية الفقيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*قائد عسكرى سابق بسيناء: قرار نهائى بالتخلص من الأنفاق مع غزة

يواصل الجيش المصرى فى سيناء حملته الأمنية لإغلاق وتدمير أنفاق التهريب الحدودية بين سيناء وقطاع غزة، والتى تسيطر عليها حركة حماس الفلسطينية، عبر إغراقها بمياه الصرف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*نعى حزب مصر القوية وفاة محمد حسن العضو مؤسس بالحزب فى أسيوط، والذى قُتل على يد مجهولين بسوهاج، حيث وجدت جثته فى إحدى عربات القطار.*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نعى حزب مصر القوية وفاة محمد حسن العضو مؤسس بالحزب فى أسيوط، والذى قُتل على يد مجهولين بسوهاج، حيث وجدت جثته فى إحدى عربات القطار.*


عاش فى اسيوط  
ومات فى سوهاج 
اكيد ادفن فى المنيا


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 7 متهمين فى أحداث "سيمون بوليفار" بكفالة ألف جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*مئات المتظاهرين يصلون محكمة الجلاء للتضامن مع "حمادة المصرى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*الاستماع لأقوال محام يتهم حمدين وعبد المجيد والزند بالانقلاب على النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*مؤسسة حرية الفكر والتعبير تطعن على حكم غلق موقع اليوتيوب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*المتحدث باسم "الداخلية": ضبط 62 متهما وإصابة 16 شرطيا بأحداث أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*أعادت سلطات ميناء سفاجا البحرى، صباح اليوم، السبت، فتح الميناء أمام حركة الملاحة، بعد توقف استمر يوما كاملا، بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية، توقفت على أثره الحركة الملاحية مع ميناء ضبا السعودى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام للتحقيق فى تعيين 25% بمجلس الدولة من الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*"شباب الثورة" يدين الاعتداء على كنيسة بـ"الفيوم".. وينظم مسيرة من شبرا غداً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*بدء لقاء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى مع القيادات العمالية بحضور البرعى وداود*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

المبادره الشعبية بالمنيا يدعو مرسى للرد على اتهامات الفساد وتقارير أخونة الدولة

 اصدر حزب المبادرة الشعبية بالمنيا بيانا طالب فيه الرئيس   محمد مرسى  بالرد على ما نشرته أحدى الصحف المستقلة من ملف أوضحت فيه  أخونة  الدولة  المصرية ومؤسسات السلطة التنفيذية فى ثمانية شهور منذ توليه  رئاسة   الجمهورية ودعاه أيضا للرد على ما نشرته صحيفة مستقلة أخرى لمحاضر   اجتماعات  للهيئات القيادية بجماعة لإخوان المسلمين ذكرت فيه أسماء أفراد   بتقارير  مرفوعة لمرشد الجماعة من لجنة الخطة التابعة لجماعة الإخوان   المسلمين، توضح  نية الجماعة تعيين 750 ألف موظف من التابعين لها   والمتعاطفين معها خلال 3  سنوات بجهاز الشرطة، والنيابة العامة، ومجالس   الدولة.
 أكد الدكتور مينا ثابت مؤسس الحزب أن الرئيس عندما قبل   تعيين نجله  بوزارة الطيران المدنى بناء على اعلان داخلى لابناء العاملين   بالوزارة لم  يسمع به أبناء الشعب الذين منهم عشرات الآلآف أحق من نجله   بالتعيين وأكفأ  منه وكذلك عندما سد أذنه عن قبول الانتقادات الموجهة له   ولأفراد أسرته  بخصوص هذا الأمر وغير ذلك من أمور كان يجب عليه الرد فيها   حفاظا على  الشفافية مثل ما يتعلق بشراءه ملابس بأكثر من مئة ألف دولار من   لبنان  وأرقام تحويلات مليونية لنجله الأكبر أعلنها الشيخ حافظ سلامه  ورحلة  الأسرة  الأخيرة لطابا بطائرة خاصة هو أمر يدعو للعجب والاستهجان  بحسب  البيان.


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

*






*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

بالصور.. سيدات لقنديل بتقولك الاغتصاب داه عند أمك 
    2013-02-16 13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




40        





     سيدات بني سويف : لقنديل  : بني سويف بتقولك الاغتصاب داه عند أمك بني سويف  : جرجس وهيب شاركت  سيدات وفتيات بني سويف من مختلف الأعمار والفئات في  انتفاضة السويفة خلال  مظاهرات جمعة “كشك ملك" احتجاجًا علي تصريحات الدكتور  هشام قنديل والتي  أساء فيها لنساء بني سويف ووصفهن بعدم الاهتمام بالنظافة  الشخصية، ما  يتسبب في إصابة الأطفال بالإسهال وتعرض النساء للاغتصاب نتيجة  لقضاء  حاجتهن بالمزارع حيث شن المتظاهرين هجوم عنيف ضد رئيس الوزراء ،حيث  رفع  السيدات والمشاركات في المظاهرة لافتة كبيرة كتب عليها انزلوا من  بيوتكم  قنديل عري بناتكم نساء بني سويف خط احمر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الإخوان": الشعب اختار "مرسى" ورجالته.. والأخونة حقنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة لنشطاء 6 أبريل تنطلق لـ"القضاء العالى" للمطالبة بالقصاص للشهداء*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

*وكتب   "ساويرس" بحسابه الشخصى على "تويتر": " أخشى أن الضرر والدمار الناتج عن   طريقة وأسلوب إدارة البلاد منذ الثورة حتى الآن  أن لا يمكن إصلاحه ".
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تنظم مليونية حاشدة تحت شعار "عايز اشتغل" أول مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بتسجيل مكالمات مكتب الشاطر بعد تهديد مجهول بحرق مكتبه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة "التحرير" تصل لـ"القضاء العالى" للمطالبة بالقصاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*المتضامنون مع "حمادة المصرى" يتظاهرون أمام مكتب النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يحاصرون مكتب النائب العام للإفراج عن متهمي أحداث العنف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: عمليات هدم الأنفاق فى شمال سيناء مستمرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون شارعى رمسيس و26 يوليو أمام دار القضاء العالى*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

الإخواني المنشق: مرسي لا ناقة له ولا جمل في الحكم.. ومن يدير الأمور هو خيرت الشاطر ومجموعة محدودة جداً
 عدم تغيير قنديل حالة عناد من الشاطر وعصابته لأنه علي قد أيدهم وتارك الملف الاقتصادي لخيرت باشا كيفما يشاء
 ابو خليل: أفضل للرئيس مرسي أن يتقي الله في نفسه وفي مصر ويقدم استقالته ويرفض دور الكومبارس





‫علي خالد‬

    قال القيادي الإخواني المنشق هيثم أبو خليل ورئيس مركز ضحايا لحقوق   الإنسان بالإسكندرية إن حوار مرسي الذي طالب فيه الشاطر بصلاحيات فرد عليه «   اسكت إحنا صارفين عليك600 مليون جنيه».. صحيح تماماً.
 وأوضح هيثم ابو خليل إن «الحقيقة الدامغة  - طبقا لقوله على حسابه على   فيسبوك - لمن يريد أن يعرف من يحكم مصر تتلخص في الآتي إن الدكتور محمد   مرسي ليس طرطوراً ..ولا خيال مآتة وعيب نقول كده لكنه بمعني محتشم رئيس   واجهة ومن يدير مصر هو خيرت الشاطر ومجموعة معه محدودة جداً »
 وأضاف أبو خليل «الرئيس والله علي ما أقول شهيد ينتظر التعليمات للأسف   تماماً كما تقول المعارضة الخربانة المتخلفة أللي عندنا .. ومجموعة الشاطر   سعيدة جداً بما تفعله المعارضة وشغل التخريب في الشارع لأن هذا يبرر بل   ويشرعن لها نظرية المؤامرة التي تحكم بها جمهور الإخوان بل مصر كلها »   مؤكدا أن المجموعة الحاكمة « تركت عمداً بعض الصبية يشعلون ناراً هنا   وهناك.. وعندما جاء المؤتمر الإسلامي ودخلنا في الجد في حضور وفود 30 دولة   إسلامية بقادتها لم يستطيع أحد أن يلقي طوبة واحدة ... فالاستقرار لدي   عصابة الشاطر يستدعي أوقات وأوقات »  
 وأوضح ابو خليل إن « حوار الشاطر مع مرسي الذي طالب بصلاحيات فرد عليه الشاطر ..أسكت إحنا صارفين عليك600 مليون جنيه صحيح تماماً».
 وأقسم أبو خليل بالله العظيم «أن الرئيس مرسي لا ناقة ولا جمل في حكم  مصر  وأن من يدير مصر هو الشاطر وعصابته» ...واضاف إن « أمريكا سعيدة للغاية   بهذه المهزلة حتي يتم تحطيم صورة الإسلاميين تماماً علي صخرة الطيش والعبث   في إدارة الأوطان وتقريب أهل الثقة القريبين من العصابة وإبعاد أهل   الكفاءة والمتميزين»
 وواصل أبو خليل تغريداته قائلا إن « موضوع عدم تغيير هشام قنديل هي حالة   عناد من الشاطر وعصابته فقنديل علي قد أيدهم وتارك الملف الاقتصادي لخيرت   باشا يعك فيه كيفما يشاء وكأنها عزبة والده رحمه الله»
 وأشار أبو خليل إن ما اسماه  عصابة الشاطر.. عبارة عن مجموعة غالبيتها  من  أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد قليلي الفهم عديمي الذكاء متجمدي الفكر والحركة   يسبحون بحمد الشاطر ويرون فيه عبقرية ما حصلتش وهذا يعطي للشاطر ميزة هائلة   وهي أن يعزف منفرداً والبهوات مندهشين بالأداء إللي ما حصلش !!!!
 وأكد في نهاية تغريداته «لا تستبشروا مع هذه المجموعة ...فلن يصنعوا   حضارة ...(كانوا صنعوها داخل الجماعة ) ولن تجدوا فيهم أملاً ...!!»
 وأنهى أبو خليل كلامه داعيا الرئيس مرسي لتقديم استقالته وقال « أفضل   للرئيس مرسي أن يفعلها ويتقي الله في نفسه وفي مصر ويقلب الطاولة ويقدم   إستقالته ويرفض دور الكومبارس .... فهو من سيحمل خطايا هذه العصابة»


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والباعة الجائلين بشارع رمسيس حيث تبادل الطرفان التراشق بالزجاج والحجارة، مما أدى إلى وقوع إصابات.*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

* أكد  كارم رضوان القيادي في جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن "أخونة" الدولة حق  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأنهم يطالبون بذلك دوماً، بعدما اختار الشعب  المصري الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيسا للجمهورية، وهو أحد أفراد الجماعة.

وتابع موضحاً:  "أخونة الدولة أصبحت "فوبيا" لدى البعض، أين هي الأخونة، نحن نطالب بأخونة  الدولة، لأنها حقنا، لأن الشعب اختار الرئيس مع رجاله وفريقه وجماعته في  انتخابات الصندوق".

وانتقد "رضوان"  تصريحات "برهامي" حول دور الجماعة في تحجيم دور الدعوة السلفية، بحسب ما  أوردت "اليوم السابع"، قائلا: "أخشى أن تكون القرارات التي تتخذها الدعوة  السلفية هي السبب في تحجيم دورها وإحداث انقسام داخلها، ولا شأن لنا بذلك،  نحن حريصون على مصلحة مصر". 

وأوضح أن جماعة الإخوان تأمل أن يقوى دور الدعوة السلفية وغيرها من التيارات، لافتا إلى أن قرار حزب "النور" في لقاء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني أحدث انقساما بين صفوف شبابها نظرا لرفضهم هذا القرار*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*دعوتان  قضائيتان لإلغاء قرار تعيين نجل الرئيس بوزارة الطيران المدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تبدأ التحقيق مع 30 متهما فى أحداث قصر القبة*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

نشر نشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، أن أحمد عبد  العاطي  المتحدث الإعلامي للرئاسة الجديد، يعتبر أحد كوادر التنظيم الدولي  للإخوان  المسلمين، ومسئول تنظيم طلاب الإخوان العالمي، وكشفوا أنه صدر ضده  حكم  عسكري بالسجن خمس سنوات عام
     	2007 في القضية الشهيرة "ميليشيات جامعة الأزهر"، وكان وقت الثورة  هارب  خارج البلاد وبالتحديد في تركيا، حيث كان مطلوب في قضية تجسس، فضلاً  عن  كونه الأمين العام السابق لـ "الاتحاد الإسلامي العالمي للمنظمات  الطلابية"  قبل أن يصبح أحد حاملي مفاتيح ملف النقابات، والمدهش أنه شريك  خيرت الشاطر  - نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين- في شركة "حياة"  للأدوية  التي تم غلقها بحكم قانوني للاشتباه في أعمالها، وهو المنسق  العام للحملة  الانتخابية لخيرت الشاطر ومن بعده محمد مرسي.


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*كر وفر فى محيط "القضاء العالى".. وغلق المحال التجارية والشهر العقارى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*فتح شارع رمسيس.. واشتباكات المتظاهرين والباعة تنتقل لـ"26 يوليو"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*تأجيل التحقيق فى بلاغ يتهم البرادعى وحمدين وموسى بقلب نظام الحكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*الرئيس يستقبل أيمن نور فى لقاء منفرد*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

*أعلن  محمود قابيل «لواء صاعقة سابق» انه يؤسس مع مجموعة من  ضباط القوات  المسلحه «متقاعدين ومجندين» لحزب وكيان سياسى للتصدى للأخوان  وميليشياتهم.

ودعا قابيل شعب مصر إلى النزول وعدم الاستسلام لحاله الاحباط الحالية التى   خلقتها ميليشيات الاخوان الالكترونية ويؤكدون ان جيش مصر يتبع مصر فقط لا   غير

واضاف ان الجيش فى انتظار يوم مثل يوم 25 يناير حتى يستطيع النزول على   ارضيه شعبيه وهذا هو السبب الذى جعل الاخوان يحشدون ميليشياتهم بصورة غير   رسميه وفى صوره «طرف ثالث» لان الميليشيات لو نزلت بصورة رسمية مثل احداث   الاتحاديه ولكن بشكل موسع سوف ينزل الجيش فورا للقضاء عليهم لانه يحمى   شرعيه الشعب .

ووجه قابيل رسالة الي شعب مصر وقال فيها نحن معكم ولكم ولكن نحتاج الى   ارضيه شعبية انزلوا الى الشوارع والميادين وانقذوا مصر ومستقبلكم

واضاف بعض الحاضرين من القوى السياسيه ان كمان شهر ونص لن يجد المصريين   رواتبهم ولا معاشاتهم فى البنوك بسبب نقص الاحتياطى وانهيار الاقتصاد   والسياحه والوضع الكارثى الذى يتفاقكم يوم بعد يوم !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*توقف الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والباعة فى 26 يوليو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*بلاغات ضد الشيخ أبو إسلام لاتهامه بوصف نساء مصر بالعاريات*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الرئيس يستقبل أيمن نور فى لقاء منفرد*



ايمن نور ده كلب السلطه 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*تأجيل تجديد حبس الناشط حمادة المصرى للغد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يتوجهون لدار القضاء العالى للاشتباك مع الباعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*استقالة 60 عضوا بـ"6 إبريل"وتقديم مبادرة لإدارة الحركة بمجلس رئاسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*اللجان الشعبية تلقى القبض على 5 حاولوا اقتحام دار القضاء العالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*مصرع قاتل ضابط بنى سويف فى جنازته تحت أقدام الشرطة

"القصاص القصاص دم بدم رصاص برصاص" بهذه الكلمات هتف ضباط وأمناء وأفراد الشرطة ببنى سويف حاملين أسلحتهم أمام مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*رئيس نيابة الحدائق يعاين الأضرار والتلفيات التى لحقت بقصر القبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*ضباط لـ"وزير الداخلية": الشرطة تحتضر فافعل شيئا إرضاءً لله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

*الجالية المصرية بأمريكا تنظم وقفة أمام البيت الأبيض للتضامن مع حمادة المصرى*


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مصرع قاتل ضابط بنى سويف فى جنازته تحت أقدام الشرطة
> 
> "القصاص القصاص دم بدم رصاص برصاص" بهذه الكلمات هتف ضباط وأمناء وأفراد الشرطة ببنى سويف حاملين أسلحتهم أمام مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز.*


انتى وصلتلك اخبارنا بسرعة كدة
بس فية اقاويل بتقول انة ممتش دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انتى وصلتلك اخبارنا بسرعة كدة
> بس فية اقاويل بتقول انة ممتش دونا



*قريتها على قناه فضائيه انه مات مش عارف بقى انت المفروض تكون ادرى مننا انت مكنتش معاهم ولا ايه وهما بيموتوه :t33:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 فبراير 2013)

*حكم نهائى بغلق ( قناة الحافظ )*

*وغلق قناه التت 
*
*وعوده قناه الفراعين 
" اهلا بالعوكش "
*​


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

* 





*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 فبراير 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الجبهة السلفية: عبد الله بدر عميل لأمن الدولة 
*

*|الدستور الأصلي*
​


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

قرر  المستشار عبد الرحمن حافظ المحامى العام لنيابات غرب   طنطا اليوم السبت حبس  المتهمين الـ 15 فى احداث الشغب التى شهدتها مدينة   طنطا الجمعة من محاولات  التعدى على قوات الامن وعلى مديرية امن الغربية   ومبنى محافظة الغربية 15  يوما على ذمة التحقيقات. كما قرر المستشار عبدالرحمن حافظ إيداع 6 من المتهمين مؤسسة الاحداث لصغر سنهم.​


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

عــااااااجل تحذير من البلاك بلوك 

​ نحذر و بشده من التواجد داخل او بمحيط الاماكن التاليه فى خلال الايام لقليله القادمه :

	التوحيد والنور
	سوبر ماركت سعودى
	سوبر ماركت اولاد رجب
	سوبر ماركت المحمل
	سوبر ماركت فتح الله بعمارات العبور
	سوبر ماركت مترو
	سوبر ماركت خير زمان
	سوبر ماركت رضوان وأدم تقاطع فيصل مع المريوطية
	منتجات حلوانى اخوان الغذائية
	منتجات الحسن والحسين الغذائية
	الشافعى للسندوتشات سلفى
	محلات مؤمن للسندويتشات

	اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2013)

*بورسعيد تعلن العصيان المدنى الشامل بدءا من غدا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يرشقون قسم ثان المحلة بالمولوتوف ويقطعون طريق سمنود*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2013)

*اختطاف عضو مجلس الشعب السابق عبد الحليم هلال وعضو جماعه الاخوان المسلمين واربعه من المرافقين له بقريه الراهبين التابعه لمركز سمنود على طريق المحلة المنصورة*


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قريتها على قناه فضائيه انه مات مش عارف بقى انت المفروض تكون ادرى مننا انت مكنتش معاهم ولا ايه وهما بيموتوه :t33:*


لسة عايش
عمرة  بقى كدة 
اهلة خدوة من المستشفى العام  تحت تهديد السلاح وخدوا عربية اسعاف عنوة برضة ونزلوا بية عندكم هههه القاهرة يعنى  
شوفتوا 
اخبار حصرية للمنتدى اهو  قبل اى حد


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الجبهة السلفية: عبد الله بدر عميل لأمن الدولة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2013)

*ابو الفتوح يغادر الحوار الوطنى ويقول انه بلا جدوى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]N4l2m3no9hI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو المحلة يستولون على سيارة أمن مركزي بميدان الشون *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2013)

*الشرطة تطلق الغاز لفض اشتباكات بين الأمن ومتظاهرين أمام قسم ثان المحلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2013)

*حرق قسم ثان المحلة وحرق مدرعه ثانية الان وهروب بعض المجندين من المتظاهرين*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

*صورة | منشورات مناهضة للإخوان فى دمياط

*​*2/16/2013   11:48 PM​*​*



*​*
 ابتهال الدبسي 


 	إنتشر منشور مناهض للإخوان بمحافظة دمياط ، حيث وُزع منه المئات على المارة فى الشوارع .
  	المنشور يحمل عدد من الكلمات منها " إخوان جوعونا  وبالكبون هيأكلونا ،   ولقطر باعونا وفى الإتحادية موتونا ، وفى التحرير  بيغتالونا وبإسم الدين   بيكفرونا​ 	وقد لاقى   المنشور إعجاب عدد كبير جدا من الرافضين لحكم الإخوان المسلمين  والذين   أكدوا على أن هذه الكلمات البسيطة التى يحملها المنشور جاءت لتعبر  عن سمة   الحياة فى عهد الإخوان المسلمين .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*مصابون الجيش الحر بسوريا يتلقون العلاج فى مستشفيات تل أبيب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*العصيان المدنى بدأ فى بورسعيد من الساعة السابعة من صباح اليوم وقوات الامن تنسحبت *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*مغادرة العاملين فى سنترال بورسعيد العمومي بعد وصول المسيرة إلي السنترال ودعوا إلي إخلاء المبني وتم الأستجابة لإخلاء المبني بالكامل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يجبرون جميع المصالح الحكومية ببور سعيد علي الإغلاق, تم إخلاء السنترال العمومي وهيئة الميناء وهيئه قضايا الدولة من العاملين بها بعد تهديد المتظاهرين بإقتحام المنشآت الحكومية واتجهت مسيرة قبل قليل الي منطقة الاستثمار "مجمع مصانع" لغلقها هي الاخرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*قتيلة وخمسة مصابين في انهيار عقار بالإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*توقف حركة الميكروباصات ببورسعيد استجابة لدعوة العصيان المدني *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*موظفين هيئه ميناء بور سعيد غادرو المبني إستجابة لدعوات العصيان المدني *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. وقفة احتجاجية أمام مكتب النائب العام ضد الشيخ أبو إسلام 
*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*استلم  محمد يوسف وكيل أول نيابة القاهرة الجديدة، استعلام وزارة الداخلية عن  سيارة الشرطة التى اتهمها حمادة صابر بمحاولة اغتياله أثناء سيره بسيارة  بالتجمع الخامس، بعدما أدلى حمادة بأوصافها أمام النيابة، وقال إنها كانت  تحمل أرقام 12 ب-1633، ويستقلها مجموعة من أفراد الشرطة، حيث أشار تقرير  الداخلية أنه لا يوجد سيارة بالأوصاف ولا تلك الأرقام ضمن سيارات الشرطة.

وأكد حمادة صابر أمام النيابة، أنه توجه إلى المحكمة للإدلاء بأقواله فى  القضية الخاصة به أمام قاضى التحقيق والذى اتهم فيها أفراد وضباط الأمن  بضربه وسحله وتجريده من ملابسه أمام قصر الاتحادية، وعقب انصرافه استقل  سيارة ملاكى مع أقاربه، وأثناء سيرهم بمنطقة الميراج بالتجمع الخامس طاردته  سيارة شرطة على الطريق وفى منطقة المراج، فوجئ بسيارة شرطة تلقى عليهم  سيخا حديديا، مما أدى إلى تهشيم الزجاج الأمامى وهربت وكان قصدهم بذلك قتلى  ومحاولة إرهابى للعدول عن أقوالى أمام قاضى التحقيق التى تتهمهم بسحلى  وتعذيبى.

انتقل محمد يوسف وكيل النائب العام بسكرتارية حسام خطاب إلى مكان الواقعة،  وتبين من المعاينة وجود تهشم بالزجاج الأمامى للسيارة الملاكى التى كانت  يستقلها حمادة صابر وشقيقه وزوجته، حيث اتهم المسحول وزارة الداخلية  بمحاولة اغتياله بسبب عدوله عن أقواله فى القضية رقم 1600 لسنة 2013 جنح  مصر الجديدة والتى يتهم فيها الشرطة بسحله وتعذيبه.*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

قمه الاستفزار  


*قال  الشيخ محمد نظمى الأثرى، الداعية الإسلامى، إن الإسلاميين دعاة حوار وألفة  ومحبة، والعلمانيون دعاة عنف ومولوتوف، مؤكدا أن العلمانيين يسعون إلى عدم  استقرار البلاد.

وأضاف الداعية الإسلام فى بيان رسمى له حصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه فى  الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، قائلا:" اشهد يا شعب مصر أننا  "الإسلاميون" متحضرون وهم "العلمانيون" متخلفون، مشيرا إلى أنهم قالوا: "لا  للعنف" وصنعوا لها مليونية".

وأكد البيان على أن الإسلاميين قاموا بتنظيف مكان المليونية التى تم تنظيمها بمحيط جامعة القاهرة بعد انتهاء فعاليتها.

وتابع نظمى، نحن الإسلاميون سلميون نعرف قدر الدماء وتحترمها، ولكن  العلمانيين همج لا يعرفون قدر الدماء ولا يحترمونها، والمرأة عندنا محترمة  عزيزة مصانة وعند العلمانيين سلعة مغتصبة للمتعة، على حد قول البيان الذى  أصدره الأثرى مؤخرا.

واختتم نظمى بيانه قائلا:" اشهد يا شعب مصر إننا الإسلاميون لن نبدأ  المنافقين بقتال ولكنهم أن بدأونا فلن نرحم منهم أحداً، وقد أعذر من أنذر  يا بنى علمان، أقول ذلك مشيرا إلى أن ثقافة العلمانية لاسيما متطرفيها من  التيار الشعبى والأحزاب اليسارية والشيوعية ستلجأ إلى القتال الصريح بعدما  فشلت كل ألاعيبهم لاسيما فشل البرادعى فى استعداء الغرب على مصر، فاستعدوا  يا معاشر المسلمين لوأد هؤلاء العملاء الخونة"، على حد قوله.*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*اعتصم  عدد من  ألتراس النادى المصرى على شريط السكة الحديد على مزلقان الاستثمار   ببورسعيد، معترضين حركة القطارات بين القاهرة بورسعيد من الاتجاهين،   مصطحبين معهم عدداً من الموتوسيكلات.*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

انتقد أبو العز الحريرى المرشح الرئاسى السابق ما قامت به وزارة الداخلية  بفض إضراب عمال شركة توريد العمالة بالعنف والاعتداء عليهم، مما أدى إلى  إصابة 150 عاملا ودخول أربع 4 عمال إلى العناية المركزية، وطالب بفتح تحقيق  فورى مع من أصدر هذا القرار المخالف للقانون والدستور.

وحذر الحريرى الحكومة من غضبة العمال فى مصر لأنهم قادرون على إسقاط أى  نظام لا يدافع عن حقوق العمال، معلنا عن تضامنه الكامل مع العمال فى  المطالبه بحقوقهم، وعلى الحكومة التفاوض مع العمال فورا والإفراج عن كل من  ألقى القبض عليهم.

وأكد الحريرى أن حق الإضراب السلمى يكفله القانون والدستور والاعتداء على  المضربين واستمرار سياسة القبض على العمال وبخاصة النقابات المستقلة،  وتحرير محاضر كما حدث فى شركة إسكندرية لتداول الحاويات يؤكد أن هذا النظام  يعمل ضد مصالح العمال.


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*النائب يحيل بلاغ تعيين ابن الرئيس مرسى لنيابة "الأموال العامة" للتحقيق *


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*منع موظفى الطيران من دخول الوزارة تحسبا لمظاهرات ضد تعيين نجل مرسى*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*اقتحم المئات من ألتراس مصراوى منذ قليل منطقة الاستثمار ببورسعيد، وقاموا بطرد العمال وإغلاق المصانع.

وأطلق أعضاء الألتراس الشماريخ على عدد من المصانع، مما دفع أصحابها إلى   الإسراع بإغلاقها، الأمر أدى إلى توقف الإنتاج بالمنطقة وأدى إلى حالة من   التوتر.*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*"التموين": ضبط مليون و86 ألف لتر سولار وبنزين مهرب خلال 24 ساعة*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*أزمة بين "السياحة" ونواب"الشورى" بسبب الخلاف على تبعية هيئة الحج والعمرة*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*"قنديل" يتابع تداعيات انهيار عقار الإسكندرية ويطلب تقريرا عاجلا*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

انتقد أبو العز الحريرى المرشح الرئاسى السابق ما قامت به وزارة الداخلية  بفض إضراب عمال شركة توريد العمالة بالعنف والاعتداء عليهم، مما أدى إلى  إصابة 150 عاملا ودخول أربع 4 عمال إلى العناية المركزية، وطالب بفتح تحقيق  فورى مع من أصدر هذا القرار المخالف للقانون والدستور.

وحذر الحريرى الحكومة من غضبة العمال فى مصر لأنهم قادرون على إسقاط أى  نظام لا يدافع عن حقوق العمال، معلنا عن تضامنه الكامل مع العمال فى  المطالبه بحقوقهم، وعلى الحكومة التفاوض مع العمال فورا والإفراج عن كل من  ألقى القبض عليهم.

وأكد الحريرى أن حق الإضراب السلمى يكفله القانون والدستور والاعتداء على  المضربين واستمرار سياسة القبض على العمال وبخاصة النقابات المستقلة،  وتحرير محاضر كما حدث فى شركة إسكندرية لتداول الحاويات يؤكد أن هذا النظام  يعمل ضد مصالح العمال.


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*صحيفة تكشف كواليس تعيين عبد المجيد محمود مستشارا لمجلس الأمة الكويتى *


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*حاتم عزام: "الضمير" تعين متحدثا لها بديلا لـ"وائل قنديل" بعد اعتذاره*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

أكد المهندس حاتم صالح، وزير الصناعة والتجارة الخارجية، أن الحكومة  الحالية حققت إنجازات كثيرة على الأرض، ستقوم بتسليمها للحكومة القادمة وهى  مرفوعة الرأس.

وأضاف فى كلمته اليوم بورشة عمل "التدريب من أجل التشغيل"، أن الحكومة  ستعلن قريبا عن حل أزمات 117 مصنعا متعثرا خلال الفترة الماضية من أصل 487  مصنعا منذ قيام ثورة 25 يناير.

من جانبه أوضح الدكتور أشرف العربى وزير التخطيط والتعاون الدولى أنه على  الرغم من تدهور الحالة الاقتصادية فى مصر إلا أننا قادرون على تحقيق معدل  نمو يصل لـ7% خلال الـ10 سنوات المقبلة.


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*المتحدث باسم "القضاة": أداء النيابة العامة شبه مسيس ولدينا تحفظ عليه*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر بالكهرباء: سنضطر لقطع التيار بمعظم المحافظات بسبب نقص الغاز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*المئات من أطباء التكليف يغلقون أبواب وزارة الصحة ويعلنون الاعتصام بعد تراجع الوزارة في قرارتها بصرف حافز "المحافظات الحدودية"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*عضو بالشورى يتهم المجلس العسكري بتهريب أموال المصريين إلى الخارج
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*عاملو الصحة بالمنوفية يقطعون طريق قويسنا شبين عدم إستجابة وكيل وزارة الصحة لمطالبهم التى تظاهروا من اجلها منذ أسبوع وهى التثبيت ورفع الأجر حيث ان معظمهم يتقاضى 180 جنيه كراتب شهرى ...... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*التلفزيون الألمانى بصدد لقاء رابطة ضحايا الإختطاف والإختفاء القسرى ضمن ملف وثائقي عن الأقباط *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*ببورسعيد حتى الان 

توقف حركة القطارات القاهرة بورسعيد، بعد قطع مزلقان السكة الحديد

اخلاء مبنى هيئة موانئ بورسعيد من الموظفين بعد التهديد باقتحامه

اضراب من طلاب المدارس

غلق بعض الشوارع بالميكروباصات والعربات الملاكى

انتشار للجيش بشوارع بورسعيد

سيارة شرطة تصدم احد المتظاهرين وتكسيرها من قبل الاهالى

تجمع للمتظاهرين امام مبنى المحافظة واشتباكات مع قوة الجيش المتواجدة هناك ..*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

بالصور.. مسيرات ومظاهرات «العصيان المدني» في بورسعيد
    2013-02-17 13
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





33        





أغلق الآلاف من  طلاب المدارس وأعضاء بروابط «ألتراس المصري» وأسر ضحايا  أحداث سجن بورسعيد  وأسر المتهمين، مبنى محافظة بورسعيد، بعد أن أخرجوا  الموظفين من مبنى  المحافظة، كما توجه المحتجون إلى مبنى هيئة ميناء بورسعيد  وأجبروا  الموظفين على الخروج منه وإغلاقه، بعد دعوات لـ«العصيان المدني»  في  المحافظة، احتجاجًا على الإجراءات المتبعة من الحكومة تجاه المحافظة عقب   الحكم في قضية «مجزرة بورسعيد»، والاشتباكات التي جرت أمام سجن بورسعيد،   الشهر 
الماضى


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*روسيا اليوم ::::: اقاله الفريق السيسي خلال ساعات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*محتجون يغلقون مجلس مدينة دسوق ومبنى الضرائب العامه ومديرية تموين دسوق بمحافظة كفرالشيخ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو بورسعيد يجبرون رئيس هيئة الميناء علي إخلاء المبنى من العاملين ويدعون لعصيان مدني*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*وصلت مطار القاهرة الدولى، صباح اليوم الأحد طائرة خاصة قادمة من تل أبيب وعلى متنها عدد من المسئولين إسرائيليين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*السيسى يصدق على فتح مركز إغاثة عاجلة لمنطقة العقار المنهار فى محرم بك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*نزول مدرعات للجيش لتأمين العصيان المدني ببورسعيد وسط هتافات لتأييد الجيش ضد الاخوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*نجل محمد مرسي يتخلي عن وظيفة القابضة للمطارات *


----------



## چاكس (17 فبراير 2013)

السيطرة على حريق شب في مصنع للبلاستيك بشبرا الخيمة


----------



## چاكس (17 فبراير 2013)

احتجاج العشرات بسموحة للمطالبة بالإفراج عن محتجزى اعتصام شركة الأسمنت


----------



## چاكس (17 فبراير 2013)

الحكم على 11 متهماً بالسجن 15 عاماً بتهمة الاعتداء على مأمور قسم بولاق


----------



## چاكس (17 فبراير 2013)

حبس 6 متهمين في أحداث المحلة 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*"صباحي" يتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد "أبوإسلام" بتهمة ازدراء الأديان
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*اختيار المستشارة تهاني الجبالي والفقية الدستوري الدولي ابراهيم درويش للمشاركة في تأسيسية دستور ليبيا الجديد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*ألتراس أهلاوي يقتحمون نادي الصيد الرياضي.. ويعتدون على لاعبي بورسعيد بالسلاح الأبيض*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*رقية السادات تطعن على قرار تعيين قاتل والدها بالقومى لحقوق الإنسان
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الشباب الإخوانى يستخدم منشأته ووزارته لصالح الإخوان فى الإنتخابات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*تعليمات مشددة من وزير الإعلام بالتعتيم الكامل على أحداث بورسعيد خوفا من انتقال عدوى العصيان المدنى لباقى المحافظات ..
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تقاطع الانتخابات.. وتدعو لتنظيم مليونية «عايز اشتغل» أول مارس
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*النائب العام يأمر بضبط وإحضار «أبو إسلام» على خلفية اتهامه بازدراء المسيحية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

*شباب التراس اهلاوي قام بالاعتداء علي اوتوبيس يقل لاعبي الرباط البورسعيدي، اثناء قدومهم الي نادي الصيد، مما اسفر عن اصابه 3 لاعبين وتحطيم الاوتوبيس.*


----------



## V mary (17 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تعليمات مشددة من وزير الإعلام بالتعتيم الكامل على أحداث بورسعيد خوفا من انتقال عدوى العصيان المدنى لباقى المحافظات ..
> *



*دة علي اساس ان فيه حد بيفتح قنوات الوزارة 
ما كل سنة وهم طيبين ​*


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2013)

*انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة من دوران شبرا في إتجاهها إلى مكتب النائب العام، وتأتي هذه المسيرة للتنديد بحرق كنيسة ماري جرجس بالفيوم، ويشارك العشرات في هذه المسيرة للتنديد بحرق وهدم الكنائس.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

*أصدر الدكتور هشام قنديل - رئيس مجلس الوزراء - قرارًا رقم 124 بتعيين  "ممدوح السيد عمر" رئيسًا لمصلحة الضرائب المصرية لمدة عام، وذلك اعتبارًا  من اليوم.
    يذكر أن ممدوح عمر من أبناء المصلحة وتدرج في عدة مناصب مفتشًا، ثم مدير  فحص، وبعد ذلك رئيس مأموريتي حلوان وعابدين، ثم مدير عام للبحوث، ورئيس  الإدارة المركزية للبحوث (ضرائب على المبيعات)، حيث كان له دورًا فعالاً في  تعديلات قانون الضريبة على المبيعات، والتي ساهمت في ارتفاع حصيلة الضرائب  بشكل عام، حتى كلفه وزير المالية السابق "ممتاز السعيد" بأعمال رئيس مصلحة  الضرائب في سبتمبر الماضي، خلفًا لأحمد رفعت.
* *
    الدستور  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

*أنباء.. مرسى قرر إقالة خالد علم الدين مستشاره لشئون البيئة

    أكدت مصادر أن الرئيس محمد مرسى قرر إقالة الدكتور خالد علم الدين مستشاره  لشئون البيئة، بعد تقارير رقابية عن محاولته استغلال منصبه.







​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

*بالصور | مسيرة الاقباط من دوران شبرا *​​
​
​*2/17/2013   7:53 PM​*​*



*​* تصوير : آدم سعيد *

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

*خطير جدا: انقلاب داخل قصر الرئاسة والجماعة تحاصر مرسي
 الاحد 17 فبراير 2013 9:52:35 ص

 الكلام خطير ، وهو أشبه بالانقلاب على الرئيس مرسي من قبل جماعته .
 ولا ندري هل الجماعة أحست بتوجه "مرسي" للانقلاب عليها فبادرت هى بمحاصرته ووضعه رهن الاقامة الجبرية .

 هذا ما قاله الدكتور سيف عبد الفتاح المستشار السابق للرئيس محمد مرسي فى تدوينه له على الفيسبوك .

 قال مستشار الرئيس بالنص :

 هناك تداخلاً بين الرئيس ومؤسسة الرئاسة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  فالمسافة بين «الإخوان» والرئيس تلاشت لدرجة وجود الجماعة بالقصر الجمهوري،  الأمر الذي جعل مرسي محاصرًا من جماعته كما هو محاصر من المعارضة.

 وحل المشكلة في يد الرئيس مرسي وليس في يد جماعة الإخوان، علي الرئيس أن  يحذر قيادات الإخوان من التصريح باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، فالجماعة تتصرف  كأنها قبيلة وتوزع المناصب كمكافأت، وليس على أساس الكفاءات*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]T-9Vgd-p6Ks[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

عاجل ، إستقالة مستشار الرئيسمرسي للشئون السياسية بسام الزرقا القيادي في حزب النور​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

* أنهى العشرات من الشباب القبطى والحركات القبطية ونشطاء سياسيين وقفتهم أمام دار القضاء العالي.
	وأكد المشاركون أنهم سيحشدون مليونية يوم الجمعة القادم، بمسيرة من دوران   شبرا إلى مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون "ماسبيرو" إذا لم يتم الاستجابة إلى   مطالبهم بحماية الكنائس ومحاسبة الجناة الذين اعتدوا على كنيسة ماري جرجس   بالفيوم.​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

*أنباء عن تولي أيمن نور رئاسة مجلس الوزراء خلفًا لـقنديل

                                      17 فبراير                     2013                     |                                                                                                      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                         أنباء عن تولي أيمن نور رئاسة مجلس الوزراء خلفًا لـقنديل                     

قال   مصدر داخل حزب غد الثورة إن الدكتور أيمن نور زعيم الحزب مرشح لتولى  رئاسة الوزراء فى التغييرات المتوقع أجراؤها خلال الأسابيع القادمة، وأضاف  المصدر الذى رفض ذكر اسمه أن “نور” فى الفترة السابقة كان مقربا للرئيس  مرسي ويتواصل معه هاتفيا بشكل مستمر.
 كان  الرئيس مرسي قد أجرى لقاءً مع الدكتور أيمن نور مساء أمس داخل  قصرالقبة للنقاش حول فعالية الحوارالوطني وطرح جدول أعمال الجلسة القادمة  التى من المفترض أجراؤها الأسبوع الجاري.​*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

خرج   الآلاف من  أهالي شهداء وجرحى أحداث محيط سجن بورسعيد، وأهالي المتهمين،   وروابط  ألتراس النادي المصري، في مسيرة من ميدان الشهداء المواجهة لديوان   عام  المحافظة، حيث طاف المتظاهرون شوارع 23 يوليو والجمهورية وسعد زغلول    مرددين شعارات تطالب بالقصاص للشهداء والجرحى وإقالة وزير الداخلية، مؤكدين    استمرار العصيان المدني الذي تم إعلانه، الأحد، حتى تحقيق المطالب. 

وطالب المتظاهرون أيضا بإقالة مدير أمن بورسعيد، وانتداب قاض مستقل     لمباشرة التحقيقات في وقائع القتل والإصابة بالرصاص الحي، ومساواة الضحايا    بشهداء ومصابي ثورة يناير. 

وكان الآلاف من طلاب وطالبات المدارس الثانوية والإعدادية وروابط    الألتراس، بدأوا، في السابعة من صباح الأحد، التظاهر والدعوة لعصيان مدني    شاركت فيه كافة المدارس بالمراحل الثلاث، والعاملون في ديوان المحافظة    والمديريات وهيئة ميناء بورسعيد وغالبية المحال التجارية.


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)

*
كذبت سحر  محمد، القائم باعمال مدير ادارة الاحصاء بالشركة المصرية للمطارات، وزير  الطيران المدنى حيث فجرت مفاجأة بقولها ان الشركة القابضة لللمطارات كانت  تضع لافتة كبيرة منذ فترة بانه لا توجد وظائف خالية وهى شركة لاتربح ولا  نعرف كيف التحق نجل الرئيس مرسي عمر بالشركة مشيرة الى انه يجب التحقيق مع  وزير الطيران فى الفضيحة.

وقالت سحر فى  حوارها مع الاعلامى وائل الابراشى فى برنامج " العاشرة مساء" ان الثورة  قامت من اجل العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية مشيرة الى ان قيادات الشركة  القابضة للمطارت خالفت القانون لاكتفائها باجراء اختبارات الكمبيوتر  واللغة الانجليزية فقط وهو مخالف لمن يلتحق للعمل بالشركة القابضة  للمطارات.

وكشفت سحر ان  قيادات الشركة لم ترى ابن الرئيس مرسي حيث كان يقل سيارة جيب وسط حراسة  مشددة ودخل مكتب رئيس الشركة وهرج منها مقبولا فى وظيفته.
*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

العميد السابق  لكلية الإعلام جامعة القاهرة، إن الرئيس  مرسي يخسر حاليًا بسبب شعور الناس  بأنه ليس المسيطر على الأمور من حوله.

وأضاف، أن أي رئيس هو منتج قابل للتطوير إذا أراد هو ذلك،  مشيرًا، في   تصريحات لبرنامج «آخر النهار» على قناة النهار الفضائية، مساء  الأحد، إلى   أن استهلاك المواطن المصري للسياسة أصبح مشابهًا لاستهلاكه  للصابونة.


وأضاف أنه، لا يوجد أحد ممن حكموا مصر أدرك قيمة وأهمية الرأي العام.


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

قطع أهالى حى النصر وأهالى قرية سمعان بمركز كفر صقر   بالشرقية  الطريق العام وشريط السكة الحديد احتجاجا على اختفاء سيدة،   وقاموا بتعطيل  الحركة المرورية ووضع الحواجز الحديدية بعرض الطريق العام   "كفر صقر –  المنصورة".

وكان قد تلقى اللواء محمد كمال مدير أمن الشرقية إخطارا من شرطة النجدة بقيام أهالى قرية سمعان بقطع الطريق العام. 

وأكد الأهالى، أن كفر صقر تشهد حالة من الانفلات الأمنى الشديد خلال الأشهر    الماضية، حيث تم سرقة قاعة أفراح تابعة لعائلة، وأكد و7 مكاتب محامين فى    أسبوع واحد والقاعة مجاورة لاستراحة مأمور مركز كفر صقر


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

نشر:                          18/2/2013  1:49 ص                          – تحديث                           18/2/2013 1:49 ص                      
أكد الدكتور عبد الستار المليجي،   عضو جماعة  الاخوان المسلمين السابق، أن جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بشكلها   الدعوي انتهت،  وبقيت الجماعة السياسية التى تسعى للوصول الى السلطة وتولى   مقاليد الحكم.
واضاف المليجي، خلال لقائه بالاعلامي يوسف الحسيني، على   قناة ONtv، أن  محمد مرسي ليس الرئيس الفعلي للبلاد، وانما المتحدث باسم   الرئاسة، وينقل  توصيات مكتب الارشاد وجماعة الاخوان المسلمين فقط، على حد   تعبيره، قائلاً  «لو كانت شخصية الرئيس مرسي قوية، لما كان رُشح لرئاسة   الجمهورية».
وتابع «الرئيس مرسي ستتم محاسبته قانونيًا، بالرغم من انه غير مسئول عما وصلت اليه البلاد، لانه لايستطيع اتخاذ قرار».
وقال المليجي «المهندس خيرت الشاطر، شخص لايهمه الدين ولا   الدنيا ولا  السياسة، وكل ما يفكر فيه هو الفلوس فقط، ولم يستطع ان يحقق  اى  نجاحات  شخصية بشكل منفرد».
واضاف «سيد قطب ليس فقيها، وانما اديبا، بدليل انه لم يسم   كتابه تفسير  القران، وانما فى ظلال القرآن، وله حق الاجتهاد، طالما انه   يكتب فى الادب،  وعلى الشباب الا ياخذوا كلامه على محمل الفقه».
واستنكر المليجي اهتمام وسائل الاعلام بقضية تعيين نجل   الرئيس بالشركة  القابضة للمطارات، قائلاً «هناك ما هو اسوأ من قضية تعيين   نجل الرئيس، مثل  حدودنا الشرقية، والجنود المختطفين»، مضيفاً « هناك   جماعات تحاول شراء  القرار السياسي فى مصر، مستطرداً «امير قطر بييجي جايب   لهم شنطة مليانة  فلوس عيني عينك».
واختتم المليجي قائلاً ان الاخوان دفعت بشبابها للدفاع عن   قصر  الاتحادية، مُحذرا الشباب من الانضمام الى الجماعة، لانها لم تعد   دينية  دعوية.


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

ملثم يحاول إلقاء قنبلة مولوتوف على قوات الشرطة أمام سور قصر العيني


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*أعلنت  مجموعات "بلاك بلوك" النشيطة على فيسبوك والهوليجانز انضمامها للدعوات  التي تم تداولها أمس على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي للبدء في التصعيد تمهيدًا  للعصيان المدنى الذى بدأته بورسعيد أمس.

ودعت "بلاك بلوك" الجميع عبر صفحاتها على فيسبوك للنزول في مسيرات، تبدأ من  الثالثة والنصف عصر اليوم الإثنين؛ لمحاصرة أهداف متفرقة، موضحةأن خريطة  المسيرات ستضم كل المحافظات دعما لبورسعيد، مشيرة إلى أنه في القاهرة  ستنطلق المسيرات من مسجد الاستقامة إلى محافظة الجيزة، بالإضافة إلى مسيرة  من مسجد الفتح إلى محافظة القاهرة، و3 مسيرات من ميدان التحرير تنطلق إلى  مقر اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون، ومقر دار القضاء العالى، ومقر البورصة  المصرية.

وفى الإسكندرية أعلنت "بلاك بلوك" عن الاحتشاد بميدان القائد إبراهيم فى  الساعة الرابعة عصرًا ثم التحرك بمسيرات فى اتجاه المحافظة، وكبريات  الشركات المصرية فى الإسكندرية التى تعمل بنظام الورديات، وبالنسبة لباقي  المحافظات أعلنت الـ"بلاك بلوك" مشاركتها في مسيرات تتوجه إلى مباني  المحافظات تنطلق من الميادين الرئيسية بتلك المحافظات.
*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*
فى تصعيد جديد  للعصيان المدني لليوم الثانى على التوالى بمحافظة بورسعيد، منع ألتراس  "جرين إيجلز" دخول السيارات المغتربة اليوم إلى داخل المدينة، وتم إغلاق  مداخل بورسعيد من جانب المتظاهرين، كما منعوا دخول أوتوبيسات نقل العمال  لإجبار مصانع الاستثمار على العصيان ومنعها عن العمل.
وتجمعت أعداد  كبيرة من عمال مصانع الاستثمار وهتفوا بحق الشهيد، كما رددوا "الشعب يريد  إسقاط النظام"، ويقف العمال أمام مبنى الاستثمار الآن، رافضين الدخول، فيما  تواجد أفراد القوات المسلحة بشكل لحماية المنشآت.
ويشارك الآن  عمال ترسانة بورسعيد فى العصيان، حيث يحاصرون البوابة الرئيسية؛ لمنع دخول  أو خروج أى شخص، كما لوحظ شلل تام بمدارس بورسعيد وغياب شبه كامل للطلبة،  وقد بدت الفصول خاوية.
كان "جرين  إيجلز" قد دعا جميع أبناء بورسعيد إلى المشاركة فى العصيان المدنى اليوم  الاثنين؛ حتى تتحقق المطالب وتعود حقوق الشهداء، وكتبوا على الموقع  الاجتماعي الـ "فيس بوك" يحمسون الجميع، ويحرضونهم على النزول للشارع بلا  خوف من أجل تحقيق مطالبهم، متهمين الداخلية بالبلطجة وتلفيق التهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*أنباء غير مؤكدة عن وفاة والدة بشار الأسد بمستشفى بهلول فى إمارة دبى

تناقلت مواقع إلكترونية ومعارضون سوريون أنباء عن وفاة أنيسة مخلوف، والدة رئيس النظام السورى بشار الأسد فى أحد مستشفيات دبى اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. توقيع اتفاق تأسيس مجلس كنائس مصر فى المقر البابوى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*ملثمون يستقلون سيارات الدفع الرباعى ويغلقون طريق العريش وسط سيناء*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*يتم  توقيع اتفاق تأسيس مجلس كنائس مصر ونظامه الأساسى فى المقر البابوى  بالعباسية بحضور رؤساء الكنائس الأعضاء فى المجلس، وعلى رأسهم بابا  الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية تواضروس الثانى، ويستهدف المجلس  التنسيق بين الكنائس، والقيام بأنشطة تسهم فى دعم الحضور المسيحى، وإصدار  وثائق رأى مشترك لدعم الحوار الإسلامى المسيحى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*4 ملثمين يطلقون النار على عضو بالشورى لسرقة سيارته فى القليوبية*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*علاء أبو العزايم للعربية: الإخوان تاريخهم دموى ولا يعترفون بأخطائهم*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*الأقباط يؤدون الصلوات فى كنيسة «سرسنا» بعد حرق قبتها*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*عربت  الأحزاب السياسية بالفيوم عن أسفها لحادث الاعتداء على الكنيسة القبطية ب "  سرسنا" . الجدير بالذكر أنه تبين أن السبب وراء الأزمة هو اعتراض الأسرة  المسلمة المجاورة للكنيسة على أصوات الصلوات والقداسات بالكنيسة وأنهم  يشكون من تعرضهم من الإزعاج بسببها ،حيث وصل المحكمون في جلسة عرفية بين  أقباط وشيخ البلد وكبار من العائلات المسلمين بالقرية وفى وجود مأمور مركز  شرطة طامية أن تقوم الكنيسة ببناء حائط من داخل مساحة الكنيسة بسمك حوالي  20 سم مع تبطينه لامتصاص الصوت، وأن يتم تبليط سطح الكنيسة المجاور للأسرة  المسلمة بالبلاط لتقليل الصوت الصادر عن الكنيسة*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. تقصى حقائق مجلس الشورى تزور شركة مصر إيران بالسويس*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*عودة احتجاجات النقل العام.. اعتصام عمال شمال القاهرة بجراج المظلات*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*أبو الغار: البرادعى عاتب الكتاتنى بسبب هجوم الإخوان عليه*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. اجتماع بين وزيرى المالية والتعليم ونقيب المعلمين لبحث أزمة الكادر*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: النور قدم للرئيس ملف "الأخونة" ضم 13 ألف وظيفة أخذتها الجماعة*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*تراشق بالحجارة فى الشيخ ريحان.. واستمرار إغلاق مداخل الميدان*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*مجهولون يشعلون النار فى سيارة رئاسة الجمهورية بقليوب*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*وزير العدل ينتدب قاضى تحقيقات فى أحداث السبت الدامى ببورسعيد *


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*
نشر  الجيش الثاني الميداني، مدرعاته، بشارع محمد علي المؤدي إلى مبنى محافظة  بورسعيد، حيث تنتشر قوات الشرطة العسكرية داخل الشارع إلى جانب عشرات  المدرعات.
وتحول  الشارع إلى ثكنة عسكرية، حيث يحتوي على دشم ومدرعات عسكرية؛ لمواجهة  الآلاف الذين يستعدون للتظاهر في ثاني أيام العصيان المدني بالمحافظة.*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*
أكد رئيس هيئة الأركان المصرية الفريق صدقي صبحي أن الجيش المصري سيتجنب التدخل في السياسة لكنه يمكن أن يقوم بدور إذا تعقدت الأمور.
وقال صبحي لوكالة "رويترز" إن الجيش يتوقع أن تحل الأحزاب السياسية المتنافسة في مصر نزاعاتها بالحوار .
وأشار صبحي  الذي يحضر مؤتمرا للدفاع في العاصمة الإماراتية إن الجيش لن يدعم أي حزب  سياسي، موضحا أن رجال الجيش ليسوا سياسيين ولا يريدون المشاركة في الشأن  السياسي، لأنهم عانوا كثيرا بسبب ذلك في الشهور الستة الماضية، لكن الجيش  يمكن ان يساعد أحيانا في هذه المشكلة ويمكن أن يلعب هذا الدور إذا تعقد  الموقف كما قال.
وأشار صبحي،  في حديث نقلته وكالات مصرية، إلى أن ما يحدث حاليا في مصرهو أمر طبيعي  ومعروف يعقب جميع الثورات والتحولات الكبرى التي تتعرض لها الدول، وأنه على  الجميع تفهم ذلك، والتعامل معه بصبر وحكمة.*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*علم الدين لـ"اليوم السابع": بسام الزرقا سيستقيل اليوم من الرئاسة*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

لليوم الثانى على التوالى، تظاهر عدد من العاملين فى أجهزة التعمير  والتدريب بعدد من المحافظات أمام وزارة الإسكان صباح اليوم، وذلك للمطالبة  بزيادة نسبة الجهود إلى 400% ومساواتهم بالعاملين بهيئة المجتمعات  العمرانية، فضلا عن تعيين أبنائهم وتفعيل بند تعيين أبناء العاملين.

ورفض المتظاهرون، التفاوض مع أى قيادة داخل الوزارة سواء رئيس الجهاز  المركزى للتعمير أو مدير مكتب الوزير، مطالبين الوزير الدكتور طارق وفيق  بالنزول إليهم والتحاور معهم لمناقشة مطالبهم.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها "يا وزير الإخوان فين العدالة والمساواة"،"مش هنمشى هو يمشى".


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

ذكرت صحيفة "هاآرتس" الإسرائيلية، أن الخطوات التى اتخذتها قوات الأمن  المصرية مؤخرا لتفجير وسد أنفاق التهريب، على طول الحدود المصرية مع قطاع  غزة، ويصل عددها لأكثر من 225 نفقا، أغضب بشدة المسئولين بحركة حماس فى  غزة، حيث أعرب عدد من قادة الحركة عن أملهم فى توقف عملية سد الأنفاق حتى  لا تتأثر العلاقات التى شهدت تحسنا بعد أيام من تعيين محمد مرسى رئيسا  للبلاد.

وأوضحت "هاآرتس" أنه وفقا لمسئولى حماس فأنه تم سد حوالى 150 إلى 200 نفق  منذ تولى "مرسى" الرئاسة، خاصة عقب الهجوم الذى استهدف جنود حرس الحدود  المصريين فى سيناء.

وقالت "هاآرتس"، خلال تقرير لملحقها الاقتصادى "ذا ماركر"، إن مصر دمرت منذ  شهر أغسطس الماضى عشرات الأنفاق بعد العملية الإرهابية التى أدت لاستشهاد  16 جنديا مصريا بالقرب من الحدود مع غزة.

وأوضحت الصحيفة العبرية، أن من بين الأنفاق التى تم سدها نفق لنقل أنابيب  البوتاجاز للقطاع مر عبره 30٪ من البضائع إلى قطاع غزة، مشيرة إلى أن مراسل  وكالة "رويترز" للأنباء شهد بنفسه عملية سد واحد من الأنفاق التى تستخدم  لنقل الأسمنت والحصى لغزة، من خلال غمرها بالمياه والخرسانة من قبل قوات  الأمن المصرية.


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

قال الداعية السعودى محمد العريفى، إن مصر لقمة كبيرة جدًا على إيران،  مؤكدا أنه يصعب على إيران وأمثالها أن تتحكم فى سياسة مصر أو تعبث بعقيدة  أهلها.

وأضاف العريفى، فى تغريدات على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، أنه لا  يمكن أن يدخل المصريون فى مذهب الشيعة الرافضة، المتضمن تنقص القرآن،  وتكفير الصحابة، وتحريف الإسلام، وقذف عرض النبى، فإيمان المصريين يعصمهم".


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*"الزند" لـ"القضاة": تهاوننا فى الدفاع عن القضاء لن يغفره لنا التاريخ*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

قام عدد من أطفال الشوارع بخلع شبابيك " ملحق المجمع العلمى" صباح اليوم  الاثنين، وقاموا بإشعال النيران بتلك الشبابيك بشارع الشيخ ريحان، مما أدى  إلى تصاعد أعمدة الدخان فى نفس الشارع، واستخدموا القطع الحديدية لخلع  شبابيك "ملحق المجمع"، ومنعوا كاميرات التصوير من التقاط الصور لهم أثناء  القيام بذلك.

فيما تدخل عدد من المعتصمين، وقاموا بطردهم من شارع الشيخ ريحان وبجوار "المجمع العلمى


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*الأسوشيتدبرس: مصرى بين الأربعة المعتقلين فى ليبيا بتهمة التبشير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"هاآرتس": تفجير مصر لأنفاق التهريب أغضب مسئولى "حماس" فى غزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*إسرائيل تعرض قطعًا ذهبية فرعونية مسروقة بمتحف بالقدس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*قامت هيئة دفاع أسرة محمد الجندى أمس الأحد، بتقديم طعن إلى نيابة قصر النيل على تقرير الطب الشرعى الخاص بالشهيد محمد الجندى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، للشيخ أبو إسلام صاحب قناة الأمة الفضائية "نعم الإسلام الذى تدعوا إليه أنت يختلف عن الإسلام الذى أؤمن به أنا، ولو كان الإسلام هو ما تدعوا إليه أنت ما دخلت أنا فيه".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*قوة من الجيش تتفاوض لفتح طريق "العريش- وسط سيناء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*البرعى: "الكتاتنى" لم يطلب من "البرادعى" استبعاد "صباحى" من الإنقاذ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*الداخلية: تسليح أفراد الشرطة لمواجهات العناصر الإجرامية فقط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*بعد قليل.. "النور" يعقد مؤتمراً للرد على إقالة "علم الدين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*الدستورية تقرر عدم دستورية نصوص قانون الانتخابات وترسله للشورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*دفاع متهمى خلية مدينة نصر يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا خلال ساعات لكشف حقيقة الاتهامات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*غياب الأمن من أمام "الطيران" بعد تخلى ابن الرئيس عن الوظيفة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*اعتصام النائب حسين زايد بالشورى اعتراضا على عدم حل مشكلة بورسعيد*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*"الأطباء": الداخلية تحقق مع الضابط الذى أساء معاملة طبيب بنى سويف *


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*جبريل: "الشورى" يعيد تقسيم دوائر الانتخابات بعد تقرير الدستورية*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*خالد علم الدين يطالب مرسى باعتذار رسمى بسبب تصريحات الرئاسة*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*مستشار الرئيس: الرئاسة لم تصدر أى بيانات اعتذار لعلم الدين*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*وفد اقتصادى مصرى يزور إيران الأسبوع الجارى*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تستدعى يوسف زيدان للتحقيق معه فى "اللاهوت العربى"*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*"بكار": الرئاسة ستصدر بيان اعتذار لـ"علم الدين"*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*وزير خارجية إيران: مصر تعلن نتائج المحادثات الثلاثية حول سوريا اليوم*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*خالد علم الدين "باكيا" لـ"مرسى": كنت أعمل لوجه الله*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*مستشار الرئيس: الرئاسة لم تصدر أى بيانات اعتذار لعلم الدين*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*"التعليم": 3 من مدارس ببورسعيد فقط استجابت للعصيان المدنى*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*أبو الغار: قرار "الدستورية" بعدم شرعية قانون الانتخابات أمر متوقع*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*عمال الترسانة بقناة السويس يعلنون العصيان المدنى*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*مستشار الرئيس : الاتهامات كانت موجه لفريق عمل " علم الدين"*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*وزيرة التأمينات: تشريع جديد حول جرائم المخدرات يعرض على "الوزراء"*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2013)

*قالت دعاء رشاد زوجة الرائد محمد الجوهرى، المختطف بسيناء،*
*إن* *الرئيس محمد مرسى عندما قابلها وصفها ببناته اللاتى لو حدث لهن هذا الأمر *
*لخيرهن بين الصبر حتى يجدن أزواجهن أو الحصول على حقوقهن الشرعية التى تعنى التفريق "الطلاق".*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"بكار": جاب الله وعدنى بإصدار الرئاسة اعتذار لـ"علم الدين".. ثم أنكر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة العامة تطالب "أمن الدولة" بالتحقيق مع البرادعى وصباحى وموسى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2013)

*وأكدت أن زوجها وزملاءه مختطفون فى غزة، ويتم التكتم على مكانهم الحقيقى *
*بغرض استخدامهم فى عملية تبادل إرهابيين بينهم وبين الدولة المصرية، وأن صبرها كل هذه المدة ليس بغرض أخذ حقوقها الشرعية، *
*ولكن بغرض عودة أزواجها.
*​*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*حزب 6 إبريل يهدد بغلق "القناة" لحين إقالة "قنديل" والقصاص للشهداء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*رئيس عمال السياحة لـ"الأزهرى": لدينا قدرة على الحشد والتظاهر بالآلاف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*عاملون مؤقتون بـ"القضاء العالى" يعتصمون أمام "استئناف القاهرة"*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2013)

*قال نادر بكار، المتحدث باسم حزب النور، *
*"للأسف لقد وعدنا فؤاد جاب الله، مستشار الرئيس، بإصدار بيان للاعتذار، لكنه نفى أنه تواصل معى"، *
*وأريد أن أقول إنه تواصل مع الدكتور أشرف ثابت".*
*( يكذبون كما يتنفسون تماماً )
*​*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*علم الدين ينهى مؤتمر "النور" دون الرد على الأسئلة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2013)

*قال المستشار فؤاد جاد الله مستشار رئيس الجمهورية للشئون القانونية:*
*"إننا لم ندن علم الدين والاتهامات كانت موجهة لفريق عمله"*
:heat::heat::heat::heat:​


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*كد  مسئول  المركز الإعلامى الأمنى بوزارة الداخلية، أنه بالنسبة لما أُثير  حول تسليح  أفراد وأمناء الشرطة، فإن هذا التسليح يستخدم فقط خلال  المواجهات مع  العناصر والبؤر الإجرامية الخطرة، ووفقاً للحالات، التى  يحددها القانون. 

أما بالنسبة للمظاهرات والمسيرات السلمية التى يشهدها الشارع المصرى، يتم   تأمينها وفق خطة واضحة محددة وثابتة تهدف لأمن وسلامة تلك الفعاليات،   وتكثيف الدوريات الأمنية تحقيقاً لأمن المواطن، وتأمين ممتلكاته والمنشآت   الهامة والحيوية، مشيرا إلى أن تسليح القوات لا يتم سوى بالغاز المسيل   للدموع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الإسكان يغلقون أبواب الوزارة لمنع خروج الوزير*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*قرر  الدكتور بسام الزرقا القيادي بحزب النور انه استقالة من منصه كمساعد  للرئيس وذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفي المنعقد بفندق مرديان الهرم للرد على  تصريحات مؤسسة الرئاسة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*نائب إخوانى ببورسعيد: مرسى سيضم ضحايا السبت الدامى لشهداء الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يمنع الصحفيين من التحدث مع معتصمى "الصحة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*الوفد: بطلان قانون الانتخابات يثبت مخالفة الإخوان لدستور وضعوه 

قال عبد الله المغازى، المتحدث باسم حزب الوفد، إن قرار المحكمة الدستورية بعدم شرعية قانون الانتخابات البرلمانية، جاء بسبب مخالفته للمادة 113 من الدستور الحالى، مؤكدا أن هذا الحكم يعتبر من مكاسب جبهة الإنقاذ، حيث ثبت صحة وجهة نظرها، والتى طالبت أكثر من مرة بمراعاة تقسيم الدوائر الانتخابية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*طارق الزمر: إقالة "علم الدين" تؤكد على الارتباك بمؤسسة الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"بكار":إذا كانت الرئاسة تأخذ بالشبهات فعليها إقالة وزير الطيران وياسر على*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*وكالة فلسطينية: وفد أمنى مصرى سيتوجه لإسرائيل قريبًا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*تذيع المنصة الرئيسية فى ميدان التحرير، الأغانى الوطنية والثورية، وتجمع العشرات من المعتصمين بجوار المنصة، ورقصوا على أصوات الأغانى الوطنية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*مصطفى الفقى: الإخوان وصلوا للسلطة بأصوات الفقراء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*كشف الدكتور فريد إسماعيل، عضو المكتب التنفيذى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، والقيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن الحزب سيجرى اتصالات مع حزب النور لمحاولة إنهاء الأزمة الدائرة الآن بينهما.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*ميرفت التلاوى: الإقصاء والتهميش الاجتماعى أهم صور انعدام العدالة الاجتماعية فى مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*السفير الإسرائيلى يصل القاهرة مساء اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*أصيب أربعة جنود مصريين من قطاع الأمن المركزى بشمال سيناء، اليوم الاثنين، وذلك فى حادث حافلة تابعة للشرطة، كانوا يستقلونها على الشريط الحدودى مع إسرائيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر رئاسى: التحقيقات استوجبت إصدار الرئيس قرارا بإقالة "علم الدين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يدين الاعتداء على كنيسة الفيوم وهدم الأضرحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: التحقيق فى مقتل الطفل بائع البطاطا يتم بشفافية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*ألتراس المصرى وأهالى وأسر الشهداء ببورسعيد يعتصمون بميدان المسلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"الكهرباء": تصريحات علم الدين عن التسرب بوحدة التشعيع غير صحيحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يطالب القوى المدنية بالابتعاد عن صراع الإسلاميين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*طلاب ومدرسو معهد تكنولوجيا الطيران يمنعون العميد من الدخول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*البناء والتنمية يطالب الرئاسة بإعلان أسباب إقالة "علم الدين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*إعادة محاكمة ضابط أمن الدولة المتهم بقتل سيد بلال 17 مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"مكى" ينتدب قاضياً للتحقيق فى الأحداث التى شهدتها بورسعيد مؤخراً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*ألتراس الأهلى يدعو للتظاهر تزامنا مع جلسة النطق بالحكم بقضية بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*يديعوت: الوفد الإسرائيلى الذى زار القاهرة ناقش الأوضاع فى سيناء*


----------



## Strident (18 فبراير 2013)

هو ممنوع الهزار في الموضوع ده صح؟ اصل التهريج بياكلني بصراحة 



* امسحي المشاركة دي يا دونا عادي انا باغلس بس


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هو ممنوع الهزار في الموضوع ده صح؟ اصل التهريج بياكلني بصراحة
> 
> 
> 
> * امسحي المشاركة دي يا دونا عادي انا باغلس بس



*لا هزر براحتك يا جونى 
كل حاجه بتحصل فى البلد دلوقتى  هى تهريج فى تهريج فعلا :closedeye*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*وفد النيابة يتوجه لأسبانيا للتصالح مع حسين سالم مقابل 20 مليار جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*حمزاوى: البعض يتهافت على شرب شاى بالياسمين مع السلطة على جثة سمعتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*صبحى صالح: سندرس ملاحظات "الدستورية" على قانون الانتخابات فور وصولها*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*دبلوماسى إيرانى ينفى صحة ما تردد بشأن رسالة من خامنئى للرئيس مرسى*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*القابضة للصناعات الهندسية تقرر استمرار تعليق تصفية "النصر للسيارات"*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*نفى  مصدر أمنى  مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، صحة ما نشره أحد المواقع الإخبارية على  شبكة  الإنترنت حول لقاء جمع بين اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية  والمهندس  خيرت الشاطر نائب مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين يوم الجمعة  الماضية، والذى  تناول مناقشة الأوضاع الأمنية بمختلف المحافظات.

وأكد المصدر الأمنى أن ما نشر فى هذا الصدد عارٍ تماما من الصحة ومخالف   للحقيقة جملة وتفصيلاً، نافياً وجود أية تدخلات فى سياسات الوزارة وأدائها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*وصول نجل إسماعيل هنية للقاهرة.. ووفد حماس المرحل من بلغاريا يصل غزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار" ببورسعيد: ندعو الجميع للعصيان لتحقيق مطالب الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*إضراب العاملين بهيئة الكبارى يتسبب فى تعطل مرور عبارتين بنجع حمادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*لقى شخصان مصرعهما فى مدينة رفح المصرية عصر اليوم الاثنين، إثر انفجار جسم غريب حولهما فى الحال إلى أشلاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم السابع ينفرد غدا بتفاصيل كتاب ياسر على حول احتجاز طنطاوى وعنان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*الأطباء المعتصمون أمام "الصحة" يحررون بلاغا رسميا بإضرابهم عن الطعام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يتصدى لمحاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة دسوق بكفر الشيخ*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

مصادر: مرسي لا يمكنه إقالة السيسي سوى بالتراضي.. والقوات المسلحة لا تقبل التلاعب بقادتها*
*


----------



## Strident (18 فبراير 2013)

هم هيشتغلونا؟! ما هم مطبخينها كلها مع بعض (طنطاوي وعنان والسيسي والإخوان)


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*عشرات من الباعة الجائلين يحاصرون قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"الجبهة الديمقراطية": على الرئيس إقالة الحكومة بعد رفض قانون الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*عضو بـ"الشورى": الدستور يلزم الرئيس بالدعوة للانتخابات قبل 22 فبراير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*أهالى بنى سويف يقطعون الطريق لمطالبة قنديل باعتذار رسمى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*منسق اتحاد ماسبيرو: مشادات بين أقباط ومسلمين لبناء سور كنيسة بطهطا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*النجار: كيف نطمئن لمؤسسة مستشاروها يطلبون الوساطة لمقابلة الرئيس؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بالنور: الإخوان لا يعرفون إلا منطق القوة ويحاربون من يخالفهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*مظاهرة تضامنية مع "حمادة المصرى" أمام "القضاء العالى".. غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*المسلمانى: تصريحات ياسر على حول احتجاز طنطاوى وعنان غير مسئولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الإخوان": لا يحق للرئيس أو أى سلطة تأجيل الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو المحلة يقطعون الطريق ويشعلون إطارات السيارات بميدان الشون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"البناء والتنمية": الخلاف بين الإخوان والسلفيين يضر المشروع الإسلامى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*خالد صلاح: نمتلك وثائق انفراد "اليوم السابع" بكتاب متحدث الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*عصام العريان: ملتزمون بحكم "الدستورية".. والانتخابات فى موعدها*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

قال الدكتور شوقى السيد، الفقيه الدستورى، إن مجلس الشورى سيقوم بالالتفاف  على قانون الانتخابات، خصوصاً بعدما ردت المحكمة الدستورية القانون للمجلس  من أجل تعديل ما به من عوار.

وأضاف الفقيه الدستورى خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الصحفى خالد صلاح خلال  برنامجه "آخر النهار" على قناة النهار، أن تصريحات أعضاء مجلس الشورى حول  النقاط التى حددتها المحكمة الدستورية والتى بها عوار فى القانون، تؤكد لى  أنهم لن يلتزموا بتعديل هذا العوار بل أنهم سيلتفون عليه من أجل تمريره.


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

وصلت مطار القاهرة الدولى مساء اليوم الاثنين، الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوى،  مساعد رئيس الجمهورية للشئون السياسية، على متن طائرة الخطوط النمساوية  قادمة من فينا بعد زيارة سريعة لدولة "كوسوفو" التى لم تعترف بها مصر رسميا  حتى الآن.
وكانت "الشرقاوى" قد غادرت أرض الوطن إلى كوسوفو لحضور احتفالاتها بالعيد  الوطنى، وأعلنت فى مؤتمر صحفى مع رئيس الوزراء الكوسوفى أن مصر فى طريقها  للاعتراف بكوسوفو.


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*"ملثمون" يغلقون شارعا رئيسيا بوسط مدينة العريش*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

أصدرت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات برئاسة المستشار سمير أبو المعاطى، قرارا  بمد فترة قيد المصريين فى الخارج بقاعدة بيانات الناخبين، حتى 4 مارس  المقبل، أو صدور قرار بدعوة الناخبين لانتخابات مجلس النواب، أيهما أقرب.

ويأتى القرار لإتاحة الفرصة أمام أكبر عدد ممكن من المصريين المقيمين فى  الخارج لتسجيل أسمائهم فى قاعدة البيانات خلال الفترة المقررة.

وكان قد سبق للجنة العليا للانتخابات أن حددت الفترة من 8 يناير وحتى اليوم  18 فبراير الجارى موعدا لقيد المصريين فى الخارج بقاعدة بيانات الناخبين.


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*الرئاسة تؤكد ثقتها فى وزير الدفاع وتقديرها للقوات المسلحة*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

د المهندس جلال مرة، أمين عام حزب النور، أن الحزب لن ينشغل عن قضيته  الأساسية وهى إخراج الوطن من الأزمة الراهنة ومن النفق المظلم الذى أحاط به  من كل جانب، مشيرا إلى أن هذه أجندة حزب النور فى السر والعلن، ولن نتنازل  أبدا عن محاولتنا للوصول إلى حل لتلك الأزمة.

وأشار إلى أن الحزب يعمل على إعلاء مصلحة الوطن على كل المصالح ولن ننشغل إلا بذلك.

وأوضح المهندس جلال مرة، أن الحزب يفتح ذراعيه لكل القوى السياسية لتحقيق آمال الشعب المصرى.


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*مساعد الرئيس: مصر لن تتسامح مع تدفق الأسلحة المهربة من غزة*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

*"البرادعى" يعرض تفاصيل لقائه بـ"الكتاتنى" على قيادات "الإنقاذ".. غداً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2013)

*أبونا رافائيل آفا مينا رفض قبول الدعوة لسيامته اسقفا, وكان قداسة البابا قد طلب مقابلة أبونا رافائيل لعرض سيامته أسقفا على مصر القديمة, لكن أبونا جدد طلبه البقاء فى ديره راهبا. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Z4F8rB2DCWU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2013)

*المحله تدعوا للعصيان المدني غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الإعلام: لم يتم منع البرادعى وصباحى من دخول ماسبيرو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

* قال الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد، عضو اللجنة السياسية بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، الحديث عن عدم إمكانية تأجيل الانتخابات خداع لسلق القانون*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2013)

*مدرعتان أمن مركزي تطاردان توك توك فى اشتباكات المحلة امس




*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*صعد المئات من المتظاهرين بالمحلة من احتجاجاتهم، وأشعلوا النيران فى إطارات السيارات على قضبان السكة الحديد بميدان الشون، وأوقفوا حركة القطارات "طنطا – المنصورة" والعكس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*ياسر على ينسحب من برنامج معتز الدمرداش بسبب الزواج العرفى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*مشعل: مصر تجرى اتصالات لإنهاء معاناة الأسرى الفلسطينيين فى إسرائيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2013)

*انفجار فى ميدان الشونة واطلاق الخرطوش على المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*جورجيت قلينى من هولندا: الإنقاذ والتيار الشعبى ليس لهما تأثير بالشارع*


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جورجيت قلينى من هولندا: الإنقاذ والتيار الشعبى ليس لهما تأثير بالشارع*


كلام صح جداااااااااا
من يعتقد ان المعارضة الموجودةفى الشارع حاليا سببها هذة الاحزاب المعارضة فهو واهم
انها تلقائية من نفسها


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2013)

*خالد علم الدين لـ«الشرق الأوسط»:الإخوان يغرقون حاولنا إنقاذهم ورفضوا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يزيل الحواجز من ناحية قصر النيل.. والمعتصمون يمنعون السيارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يزيل الحواجز بالتحرير لتسير المرور.. ومعتصمون يعيدونها من جديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2013)

*مظهر شاهين: جماعة الإخوان بها أشخاص تدور حولهم الشبهات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2013)

*ألترس أهلاوى: هدفنا رياضى ولتذهب الأحزاب والجماعات الحاكمة للجحيم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: استبعاد طبيب شرّح جثة "الجندى" من لجنة إعادة كتابة التقرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2013)

*إحباط محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة أول الغردقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2013)

*خالد صلاح: ياسر على لا يقول الحقيقة.. وسنكشف التفاصيل بعدد الأربعاء *


----------



## Strident (19 فبراير 2013)

مقال اكتر من رائع لعلاء الأسواني....أنصح الكل بقرايته...انا لسه ماخلصتوش بس هو حكاية:

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/1481836


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*تواجدحشد لقوات الامن المركزي على كوبري قصر النيل استعداداً لاقتحام ميدان التحرير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*عمال ترسانة بورسعيد يتظاهرون لليوم الثاني تأييدا لدعوة العصيان المدني *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*نادر بكار على قناة (C.N.N) : الفرقه 95 من داخل الاخوان وهى من دبرت ونفذت حرق الاقسام وهم من قادوا موقعة الجمل مع العلم ان اكثر من ثلثي المجموعه بلطجية ومدربون علي كيفية إلقاء الملتوف وكيفية صنعه*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

*رفع   المتظاهرون بمسيرات بورسعيد الحاشدة لافتة مكتوب عليها "رجوع المنطقة  الحرة  دلوقتى رشوة رخيصة للدم"، وذلك بعد قرار مجلس الشورى اليوم  الثلاثاء،  بإعادة المنطقة الحرة ببورسعيد.

كانت مسيرات حاشدة قد انطلقت من قلعة الاستثمار، قلب المنطقة الحرة   ببورسعيد، والتى تضم أكثر من 29 مصنعاً للملابس الجاهزة لمؤازرة أهالى وأسر   شهداء ضحايا السبت الدامى بمحيط سجن بورسعيد العمومى وقسم شرطة العرب   والشرق، وبمشاركة ألتراس المصرى والجموع الغفيرة من شعب بورسعيد، الذين   هتفوا "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام.. وارحل يعنى امشى.. ومش عايزينك يامرسى".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*إغلاق مجلس مدينة دسوق للمطالبة بإقالة نائب المحافظ*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

*
قرر الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس  الجمهورية، تقديم مشروع قانون لمجلس الشورى بإعادة تشغيل المنطقة الحرة  ببورسعيد، وتخصيص أربعمائة مليون جنيه سنويا من عوائد قناة السويس لتنمية  محافظات القناة الثلاث، وخلق فرص عمل جديدة للشباب.

وقالت الرئاسة فى بيان لها، إن تلك الحزمة من الإجراءات والقرارات لمدن  القناة، تشكل مقدمة لتطوير قطاعات جغرافية أخرى، لا تقل أهمية مثل سيناء  والصعيد ومطروح والنوبة.

وأعربت الرئاسة فى بيانها، عن أملها فى أن تتحمل جميع القوى الوطنية  الحكومية ومنظمات المجتمع المدنى وقطاع الأعمال، وعموم المواطنين،  مسئوليتهم فى دعم منظومة التنمية الشاملة فى محافظات القناة.*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

أشعل  أطفال الشوارع المتواجدون بمدخل  شارع الشيخ ريحان بمحيط التحرير بعض  إطارات السيارات وألقوا منها كرات لهب  على  قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة  بالمكان والتى لم ترد عليهم حتى الآن .

من جهة أخرى  يسود الهدوء ميدان التحرير والمناطق المحيطة به والمنصة الرئيسية تهتف ضد حكم الدكتور محمد مرسى وحكم الإخوان .*
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*أهالى قرية بالشرقية يطبقون حد الحرابة ويذبحون شابين اختطفا طفلا وقتلاه*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

كتبت - أمنية إبراهيم:منذ 1 ساعة 9 دقيقة
تمكنت قوات  الأمن من القبض على  المسلحين الذين حاولوا السطوعلى سيارة رئيس البنك  المركزي هشام رامز،  والذي نتج عنه استشهاد أمين شرطة من الحراسات الخاصة.
تم   الكشف عن هوية المتهمين، وتبين أن المتهمين هم:"هانى.ف، وشقيقه رجب،   ورجب.و، وأحمد.ع"، وجار ضبط كل من رفعت.ط، المتهم بقتل أمين الشرطة، والبحث   عن باقي المتهمين، وهم: أسامة.ت، وياسر.ع، وأحمد.ح."
وضبط  بحوزة  المتهمين سلاحان آليان و2 طبنجة و3 فرد خرطوش و4 آلاف طلقة، و5  ساعات، ولاب  توب وكمية من الأسلحة و31 ألف جنيه، و19 موبايل، وبعض  المسرقات الأخرى.




























​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*طمان الرئيس محمد مرسى رجال الاعمال، واكد لهم ان مشاكل مصرالامنية تنحصر فقط فى مساحة 3 كيلو متر من اصل مليون كيلو، مضيفا انه سيعمل خلال الايام القادمة على استعادة الامن بكامل طاقته وقوته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*أحمد فؤاد نجم على تويتر: حد يعرف فيكو دين كل اتباعه لصوص أو قوادين ف المعاصي مولودين ف الكراسي مأبدين ع الشرف .. متمردين ع الوطن .. متنمردين بالخيانة .. موحدين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تطالب بتعين نائب عام جديد وتحمل مرسي مسؤولية قتل الثوار*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

*         رانيا العسال      تقارير بأسماء وعناوين المتسببين في أحداث بور سعيد الأخيرة وآخر عن زيارة أبو حامد لبيروت ولقاء جعجع 
     بعد تعرض افراد جماعة الاخوان المسلمين للقتل والاصابة فى أحداث  تظاهرات  الاتحادية الاولى، شكلت جماعة الاخوان جهاز ميليشيات مسلحة تحت  عنوان "  جهاز الطلاب فى الجماعة "يديرة محمد إبراهيم - عضو مكتب الارشاد،  ويشرف  عليه خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد ، وفريد السيد ، وعبد الغنى حلمى  بالقاهرة؟،  وأيمن عبد الغنى ، وأحمد علد العاطى بالاسكندرية.** الجهاز السرى للجماعة يعمل بعدة إتجاهات، فهناك جماعات تقوم بجمع   المعلومات عن القوى السياسية والنشطاء الثوريين، وارسال صورهم الى مكتب   الارشاد، وهناك مجموعات تعمل على الاختراق والانضمام لصفوف مناهضى الاخوان،   ومعرفة نشاطهم الالكترونى، وهناك مجموعات صغيرة مغلقة تنفذ مهام خاصة  بناء  على مايرد لهم من معلومات عن طريق جهاز الطلاب الذى يشرف عليه  الاعضاء  ايمن عبد الغنى واحمد عبد العاطى بالاسكندرية.​ الجهاز يشرف علي عمل لجنة الخطة بالجماعة ، والتى تضم "خالد عيد" ،   وبرئاسة محى حامد، ومن أهم التقارير الذى رفعها الجهاز السرى للجماعة ،   ومكتب الارشاد.​ أنه فى يوم 8 فبراير 2013،  قام أحمد غبد الغنى مسئول الجماعة السرى  بالاسكندرية بارسال قائمة ما أطلق  عليهم البلطجية ، وقام سيارات وعناوين  رجال أعمال وكتب إشارة داخل  التقرير بضرورة إتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة تجاههم  وبأقصى سرعة.​ وفى 9 نوفمبر ارسل تقريرا بصورة الناشط محمد أبو حامد " وجاء بها أنه  قام  بالسفر إلى بيروت وقابل "سمير جعجع" بهدف تكوين ميليشيات مسلحة من   المعارضين للاخوان، بالاضافة الى تسفيره بعض الشبابا للتدريب فى لبنان .​ وفى 10 نوفمبر قام مكتب الارشاد برفع توصيه الى مكتب الرئاسه يطالب فيه بضرورة إقالة محافظ بورسعيد لتهدئة الاوضاع.​ وفى 11 نوفمبر ارسل الجهاز وثيقة لمكتب ارشاد نصها كتالى:- ضرورة  العمل  على تفكيك كتل وبؤر البلطجة "المعارضين" للاخوان والمنتشرين فى كافة  انحاء  الجمهورية بكل قوة وينغبى علينا أن نعمل تحديدها ، وتحديد المفاتيح   الرئيسيه لها، وإرسال رسائل اما لتهديدها او تحييدها.​ وفى 12 نوفمبر ارسل الجهاز تقرير لمكتب الارشاد يفيد عدم ثقتتهم فى  جهاز  الشرطة لانه - حسب النص- يحمل عقيدة مضادة لهم وبه سلبيات كثيرة  مؤكدين  إنهم لن يتوقفوا عن محاربتها وإعادة هيكلتها.​ وفى 13 نوفمبر ارسل سامى فرج ، وعبد الغنى حلمي اعضاء الجهاز السرى   للجماعة تقريرا فى منتهى الخطورة يكشف أسماء المسئولين عن أحداث بورسعيد   التى نشبت عقب الحكم على المتهمين فى قضية مقتل مشجعى الاهلى فى القضية   المعروفة إعلاميا بـ "مجزرة بورسعيد"، وهم عبوده السحراوى وتربطه علاقة   بحزب الله فى لبنان، ومحمد حسن هلهول، والعربى الجداوى، و أكرم الشاعر،   وسامح الجداوى ، وأكد التقرير أنهم المسئولين عن تشكيل مسلح فى بورسعيد،   ويقيمون تحديد فى شقة 3 عمارة 20 فى المنطقة الثالثة ببورسعيد.​ وفى اخر تقرير رفعه الجهاز السرى للجماعة لمكتب الارشاد قرر أن يجتمع  60  فرد من كل محافظة من الاخوان وذلك مساء كل خميس يسبق الاعلان عن اى  مليونية  فى مسجد الفتح بمدينة نصر وذلك إنتظارا لما تسفر عنه أحداث اليوم  التالى  والاولوية القصوى لهذا الاجتماع حماية قصر الاتحادية فى حالة  إقتحامة.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*زوجة الناشط حمادة المصري: زوجي مضرب عن الطعام ومصاب منذ الخميس الماضي.. ولم يعالج حتى الآن *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*البورصة تفقد 4 مليارات جنيه عند الإغلاق وسط هبوط جماعي لمؤشراتها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*السادات: خلاف النور والإخوان «تكتيك انتخابي»*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ce41xUSdncQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

تدعوكم القوة  الثورية "الجبهة الحرة للتغيير  السلمى – تحالف القوى الثورية – ثورة الغضب  الثانية – شباب حزب الدستور –  المركز القومى للجان الشعبية – حركة شباب  كوبرى القبة – 6 أبريل لبجبهة  الديمقراطية - الحركة الشعبية لاستقلال الازهر" وآخرون، لحضور "المؤتمر الصحفى" الخاص بإعلان فاعلياتها وجمعة "إسقاط النظام" 
وذلك يوم الاربعاء الموافق 20 فبراير 2013 بنقابة الصحفيين "الدور الأرضى" الساعة 1.00 ظهرًا


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

وصل وفد عسكرى أمريكى إلى القاهرة مساء اليوم الثلاثاء  فى زيارة  لمصر تستغرق عدة أيام يجرى خلالها مباحثات مع عدد من المسؤولين  المعنيين  حول العلاقات بين البلدين فى مجالات الدفاع، إضافة إلى تناول عدد  من  القضايا ذات الاهتمام المشترك .

وقد وصل الوفد العسكرى الامريكى الذى يضم 17 عضوا إلى مطار القاهرة قادما من العاصمة الاردنية عمان.


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

*قام  أهالى بور  فؤاد بمحافظة بورسعيد، منذ قليل، بإشعال النار فى إطارات  السيارات وبعض  جذوع الأشجار، وقطعوا طريق شرق تفريعة بورسعيد، ومنعوا توجه  العاملين إلى  شركة قناة السويس للحاويات بقطع الطريق المؤدى إلى شرق  التفريعة والميناء  المحورى المركزى وسيناء، تضامناً مع أسر شهداء بورسعيد.

ورفض المتظاهرون عدم مرور الشاحنات المتجهة لميناء شرق بورسعيد والقرى المجاورة، بالإضافة إلى السيارات المتجهة لشمال سيناء.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2013)

*بريطانيا : تحركات في الجيش المصري تمهيدا لإنقلاب عسكري*

*2/19/2013   5:52 PM*​​*



*​* 	تقديرات إستخبارية دولية في العاصمة البريطانية لندن تقولإن كل المؤشرات  والمعطيات تؤكد قرب عودة السلطة في مصر الى عهدة الجيش المصري الذي ظل  محتفظا بالسلطة منذ عام 1952 وحتى عام 2011 حين أطاحت ثورة شعبية عارمة  بالرئيس المصري السابق حسني مبارك، إذ ترصد التقديرات الإستخبارية الدولية  وجود تحركات ومساع داخل المؤسسة العسكرية المصرية لتنفيذ إنقلاب عسكري يطيح  بالنظام الحاكم حاليا، ويبعد الأخوان المسلمون عن السلطة، وهو تحرك لا  يقابله أي تخوف، إذ ترى دوائر صنع القرار حول العالم أن السلطة بيد الجيش  المصري هو أمر يعيد الإستقرار والهدوء الى مصر، والمفتقد منذ ثورة يناير  قبل عامين، كما أن دول عالمية سوف تعترف بسلطة الجيش إذا كانت موقتة،  تمهيدا لتعيين جنرال متقاعد رئيسا لمصر، ويحظى بدعم المؤسسة العسكرية كما  حصل بعد ثورة يوليو 1952 مع الرؤساء المصريين على التوالي: جمال عبدالناصر،  أنور السادات، محمد حسني مبارك، إذ جاؤوا من المؤسسة العسكرية المصرية،  وحظيوا طيلة فترات حكمهم بدعم كامل من المؤسسة العسكرية.*​


----------



## Strident (19 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بريطانيا : تحركات في الجيش المصري تمهيدا لإنقلاب عسكري*
> 
> *2/19/2013   5:52 PM*​​*
> 
> ...


ممكن المصدر؟

انا شخصياً ما اراهنش على ده....واظن انها اشاعة...

الاستبدال ماشي smoothly والاخوان محافظين على نفس النظام بالظبط، مع تغيير الوجوه وصبغة اسﻻمية شوية....فماظنش حد هيحاول يغير حاجة....


----------



## Strident (19 فبراير 2013)

وجهة نظر قريبة من الموضوع: 

http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/130671


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ممكن المصدر؟
> 
> انا شخصياً ما اراهنش على ده....واظن انها اشاعة...
> 
> الاستبدال ماشي smoothly والاخوان محافظين على نفس النظام بالظبط، مع تغيير الوجوه وصبغة اسﻻمية شوية....فماظنش حد هيحاول يغير حاجة....


http://www.elfagr.org/Detail.aspx?nwsId=286973&secid=1&vid=2#.USPMZPJWrcu


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2013)

*يتجمهر الآن مجموعة من المسلمين المُتشددين بالغردقة في ميادين" السقالة والعروسة واكا والدهار" وشوارع الشيراتون السياحي والمدارس ومنطقة المارينا السياحية. حيث قام هؤلاء المُتشددين بإشعال إطارات السيارات والخشاب بتلك الطرق لمنع سير المرور وأيضا محاصرة كنائس الغردقة والاحتكاك بالأقباط مهددين إياهم بالقصاص. الجدير بالذكر أن هناك شاب يدعى علاء صالح حمود قد لقي مصرعه عندما تدخل لفض مشاجرة بين مالك بار سياحي ومستأجر البار القبطي لعدم سداد المستأجر للإيجار منذ فترة وعدم إخلاء البار وتسليمه لمالكه.*


----------



## Strident (19 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> http://www.elfagr.org/Detail.aspx?nwsId=286973&secid=1&vid=2#.USPMZPJWrcu



زي ما توقعت....هو الخبر اللي كنت قريته قبل كده.....ومبهم بصراحة مافهوش مثلاً مين اللي عمل التقديرات دي او جاية منين.....او مصادرها ايه وجابت منين ان فيه تحركات....

عن نفسي  مش داخل دماغي بصراحة


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*اصحاب مصانع الطوب فى البدرشين يقطعون الطريق الزراعى والسكة الحديد بسبب ازمة السولار والهتاف ضد المرشد ومرسى*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

وضعت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني التي تقود المعارضة بمصر يوم  الثلاثاء شروطا  للحوار مع الرئيس الإسلامي محمد مرسي وقالت إنها لن تخوض  الانتخابات  البرلمانية التي من المقرر ان تجرى خلال شهور دون ضمانات  لنزاهة الاقتراع.

  	وقالت في بيان تلاه في مؤتمر صحفي العضو القيادي في الجبهة سامح عاشور  وهو  نقيب المحامين في مصر إن من شروطها لتلبية دعوة الحوار التي وجهها  الرئيس  المصري "اتخاذ إجراءات جادة للقصاص من قتلة الشهداء في جميع أنحاء   الجمهورية وندب قضاة تحقيق محايدين لجميع الجرائم.


  	"تشكيل حكومة محايدة تحمل شروط الثقة من جميع الأطراف في كفاءتها وحيادها وفي تحمل مسؤوليتها لتحقيق مطالب الجماهير."

  	وقتل نحو 850 متظاهرا خلال الانتفاضة التي أسقطت الرئيس السابق حسني  مبارك  عام 2011 كما قتل نحو 150 متظاهرا في احتجاجات تلت إسقاطه احدثها  هذا  الشهر.

  	واستاء مصريون كثيرون إزاء أحكام صدرت تباعا من محاكم الجنايات في  القاهرة  ومحافظات أخرى ببراءة رجال شرطة اتهموا بقتل المتظاهرين خلال  الانتفاضة  التي استمرت 18 يوما.

  	وعوقب مبارك ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلي بالسجن المؤبد لإدانتهما بتهم   تتصل بقتل المتظاهرين لكن محكمة النقض ألغت الحكم في يناير كانون الثاني   وقررت إعادة محاكمتهما.

  	ويقول مصريون كثيرون إن مرسي وحكومته التي يرأسها هشام قنديل أخفقوا في   تحقيق أهداف الانتفاضة التي جسدها شعار "عيش (خبز).. حرية.. عدالة   اجتماعية.. كرامة إنسانية".

  	ويقول منتقدون إن المصريين يعيشون أوضاعا سياسية أسوأ من الأوضاع التي وقفت وراء اندلاع الانتفاضة.

  	واشترطت جبهة الإنقاذ التي ينسق أعمالها المدير العام السابق للوكالة   الدولية للطاقة الذرية محمد البرادعي تشكيل "لجنة قانونية محايدة لمراجعة   الدستور وطرح التعديلات على الاستفتاء الشعبي."

  	واشترطت "اختيار نائب عام جديد يتفق مع قواعد استقلال القضاء ونصوص الدستور."

  	وصاغت الدستور جمعية تأسيسية غلب عليها الإسلاميون وانسحب منها  ليبراليون  ويساريون ومسيحيون. وانتقدت المعارضة مسارعة مرسي بإجراء  الاستفتاء عليه في  ديسمبر كانون الأول قبل مناقشة عامة واسعة لمواده.  وتقول الحكومة وجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين التي تقودها إن صياغة الدستور  والاستفتاء عليه بسرعة كانا  ضرورة لتحقيق الاستقرار والانطلاق نحو تحقيق  أهداف الانتفاضة.

  	لكن المعارضة تقول إن الجماعة تسعى للاستئثار بالسلطة وإنها تحاول من  خلال  الدستور الذي جعل لرجال الدين دورا في التشريع ان ترسي نظاما سياسيا  لا  يضمن تداول السلطة.

  	وكان مرسي أصدر إعلانا دستوريا في نوفمبر تشرين الثاني منحه سلطة إقالة   النائب العام المعين في عهد مبارك المستشار عبد المجيد محمود وتعيين  النائب  العام الحالي المستشار طلعت عبد الله.

  	وانتقدت المعارضة الإعلان الدستوري قائلة إنه يصنع من مرسي فرعونا جديدا.

  	وقالت المعارضة وعشرات المنظمات التي تراقب حقوق الإنسان إن مخالفات  واسعة  شابت الاستفتاء الدستوري تطلبت إبطال نتائجه لكن الحكومة قالت إن   المخالفات لا تؤثر على النتيجة.

  	وقال بيان جبهة الإنقاذ "لا انتخابات قبل تحقيق مطالب الأمة وترسيخ ضمانات انتخابات نزيهة ومراقبة دولية وشعبية لها."

  	وأضاف أن الجبهة تحمل مرسي وجماعة الإخوان "مسؤولية التدهور الذي يلحق   بالبلاد اقتصاديا واجتماعيا في ظل تدخل غير مسؤول للجماعة في كافة مفاصل   الدولة."

  	واجتمع البرادعي قبل يومين مع محمد سعد الكتاتني رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة  الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين للاتفاق على بدء الحوار  الوطني  لكن بيان الجبهة يشير فيما يبدو إلى فشل المناقشات بينهما.

  	وتطالب جماعة الإخوان جبهة الإنقاذ بالتوقف عن الدعوة للمظاهرات التي  تحول  بعضها للعنف في الأسابيع الماضية لكن الجبهة تقول إنها تدعو لسلمية   الاحتجاجات.

  	وتكونت جبهة الإنقاذ في نوفمبر تشرين الثاني بعد يومين من الإعلان   الدستوري الذي أصدره مرسي. وقال قادة في الجبهة اجتمعوا مع مرسي في السابق   إن المناقشة معه لا تفضي إلى قرارات تنفيذية.

  	ومنذ سقوط مبارك تشهد مصر اضطرابا سياسيا وتراجعا اقتصاديا وانفلاتا أمنيا يشكو منه مصريون كثيرون.


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*ياسر برهامي: ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﺘﻐﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﺳﻼﻡ ﻟﻤﺼﺎﻟﺤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻜﻮﺍ ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺍﺳﻼﻣﻰ*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

*في نبأ عاجل لها، أنه تم تدب المستشار عبدالعزيز شاهين؛ للتحقيق في أحداث بورسعيد الأخيرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*رئيس وزراء تونس حمادى الجبالى يعلن استقالته*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

نظم العشرات من مجموعة البلاك بلوك مساء اليوم الثلاثاء   عرضا شبه عسكريا  بميدان التحرير،حيث قاموا بتنظيم بعضهم الى صفوف متساوية   وجابوا الميدان من  خلال تحركهم فى خطوات منتظمة فيما يشبه العروض  العسكرية  للقوات  المسلحة،وردد المجموعة أثناء سيرهم كلمات تشجيعية  مثل"أحسن  رجالة"و"أجمد  كمان"وأصوات مثل أصوات فرق الصاعقة أثناء  تدريباتها.
  	كما حملوا أعلام ملونه بلونين اسود وأحمر تعبر عن  شعارهم،مرتدين الأقنعة   والتيشرتات السوداء،وانضم إليهم بعض الشباب  المعتصمين لزيادة حماسهم   وتشجيعهم،ومنعوا كاميرات التصوير من التقاط صور  لهم أثناء العرض.
  	وعلى الجانب الاخر وقعت اشتباكات محدودة بين الباعة  الجائلين بالميدان   بالأسلحة البيضاء ولكن تدخلت اللجان الشعبية وقامت بفض  الاشتباكات.


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*التيار الشعبى يعلن عن دعمه للعصيان المدنى وعدم مشاركته بالانتخابات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*تم عرض كافيار بمعرض بالرياض بسعر مليون ريال للكيلو ....... 

يوجد دليفرى .... 

مين هايحجز معايا ......

*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)

*
علمت  شبكة أخبار  المصري “ش.أ.م” أن صبري نخنوخ المتهم بالبلطجة في الإسكندرية  وحيازة سلاح  بدون ترخيص، قد هدد بفضح قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعلى  رأسهم  الدكتور محمد البلتاجي وحسن البرنس سكرتير عام محافظة الإسكندرية  الحالي،  مشيراً إلى أنه لديه معلومات موثقة عن قيام – البلتاجي والبرنس-  بشراء  سلاح من تجار معروفين بالإسكندرية أثناء أحداث الثورة بدء من يوم 28  يناير  وحتى منتصف مارس 2011.​

وأضاف المصدر أن نخنوخ  أعلن ذلك من خلال رسالة بعث بها مع أحد المحاميين  إلى قيادات جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، وقام في الوقت نفسه بتقديم طلب إلى  النيابة العامة  لإعادة سماع أقواله نظرا لوروود معلومات جديدة فى القضية.​

وأشارت المصادر إلى أن  نخنوخ طالب في  رسالته لقيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالتحديد إلى  المهندس خيرت الشاطر  نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن يتم  تسوية القضايا المسجون  على خلفيتها مقابل سكوته والاحتفاظ بالمعلومات  الموثقة التي لديه حول شراء  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لكميات كبيرة من  الأسلحة أبان بداية أحداث ثورة  يناير 2011، وغيرها من المعلومات التي لم  يفصح عنها ووصفها بالخطيرة، مشيرا  إلى أنه في حالة عدم الرد عليه من قبل  مكتب الإرشاد سوف يدلي بهذه  المعلومات إلى النيابة العامة والى وسائل  الإعلام.​
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*حسين عبد الغنى: مدن القناة ستقود قاطرة الثورة لإسقاط الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*"أبو حامد": تغيير الحكومة مع بقاء "مرسى" لن يعالج الأزمات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر قضائى: وصول 8 تقارير من الطب الشرعى وعرض المتهمين بقتل المتظاهرين غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*محامى شفيق: قرار إحالة الفريق للجنايات "منعدم" و"غير قانونى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*رئيس مصلحة الطب الشرعى الأسبق: تصريح العدل حول وفاة الجندى "خطأ"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*شفيق: الإخوان يتجسسون على بناتى وأسرتى منذ فترة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*مشايخ مطروح يستقيلون بعد فشل اجتماعهم بقادة الجيش


تعرض اجتماع قيادات الجيش بالمنطقة الغربية العسكرية مع عمد ومشايخ محافظة مطروح بحضور المحافظ، للفشل، والذى عقد بمقر المخابرات الحربية بوسط مدينة مرسى مطروح، لبحث سبل التعاون بين الجانبين والعمل على حل المشاكل وتخفيف الأعباء عن المواطنين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*قوات تأمين الجيش الثانى تفتح طريق شرق بورسعيد بعد قطعه لساعات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*عمرو حمزاوى: على المعارضة التحرك دولياً لإنقاذ البلاد اقتصادياً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*القوى السياسية بالإسماعيلية تبدأ اليوم تفعيل العصيان المدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بحزب النور: لن نتحالف مع الحرية والعدالة بالانتخابات القادمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك" تدعو الموظفين والنشطاء للعصيان المدنى بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الإنقاذ": الإبقاء على الحكومة يهدف إلى تزييف الانتخابات*


----------



## grges monir (20 فبراير 2013)

اللى بيحصل فى مصر حاليا على الساحة السياسية غباء سياسى من الطرفين
مجموعة من الاراء الفوضوية ليس ليها قيمة تذكر فى التغير المرجو


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*أعلن تحالف إنقاذ الثورة، عن بدء الدعوة للعصيان المدنى العام يومى الجمعة والسبت القادمين بخروج مسيرات بأوانى الطهى الفارغة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*عمال مصانع الطوب يعتصمون على القضبان بالبحيرة بسبب رفع أسعار المازوت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*رئيس المحكمة يتنحى عن نظرطعون الداخلية على أحقية الضباط بإطلاق اللحى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*توقف قطار القاهرة الإسكندرية بكفر الزيات لقطع مجهولين السكة الحديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*البرادعى على "تويتر": النظام فقد شرعيته.. والشعب لن يقف صامتا*


----------



## grges monir (20 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلن تحالف إنقاذ الثورة، عن بدء الدعوة للعصيان المدنى العام يومى الجمعة والسبت القادمين بخروج مسيرات بأوانى الطهى الفارغة *


عليا النعمة المغارضة  دى ماليها قيمة تذكر
الناس بتتحرك تلقائيا لوحدها
اللى حدث فى بورسعيد سببة  المعارضة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الشارع ينتفض تلقائيا وهذا افضل كثيرا من هذة  المعارضة الرخوة


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*ممثلو القوى السياسية يلتقون أهالى المرج للترتيب لجمعة رغيف العيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*الشيخ حسان يتمسك باستقالته من "شورى العلماء" و "الهيئة الشرعية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*أصحاب مصانع الطوب بالدقهلية يقطعون طريق (المنصورة - القاهرة)*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*توقف العمل بـ"قناة السويس للحاويات" ببورسعيد بعد قطع متظاهرين الطريق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية تستنكر حرمان المستثنى من أداء الخدمة العسكرية من الترشح للنواب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*ألتراس المصرى يعلنون إيقاف العمل بالمصالح الحكومية واستمرار العصيان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: رفعنا الإشغالات بالتحرير دون التعرض للمعتصمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*عاطل يحاول الاعتداء على محافظ بنى سويف بـ"سنجة" فى الشارع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*رويترز: استقالة رئيس السلع التموينية وتعينه مستشاراً لوزير التموين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*"قنديل": الصكوك الإسلامية ليست بديلة عن التمويل العادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*مصرع 8 أشخاص ببلاعة صرف بالقليوبية والأهالى يشعلون النار بمحطة الصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*"التموين": رصيد القمح يكفى "101 يوم".. و132 ألف طن أرز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*المحكمة الإدارية العليا ترفض إحالة الضباط الملتحين للاحتياط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بـ"النور": "الرئاسة معندهاش حاجة تقولها عن علم الدين ولو عندها مكنتش لفت ودارت"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*صفوت عبد الغنى: الجماعة الإسلامية تلعب دور الوساطة بين النور والرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*فريد واصل: قانون الصكوك عرض على مجمع البحوث.. ونراه متوافقاً والشريعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الجماعة الإسلامية": الرئيس أكد لـ"الزمر" وجود معلومات تدين "علم الدين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*24 حزباً وحركة سياسية تعلن تنظيم مليونية "محاكمة النظام" الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*محامى المتهمين فى خلية مدينة نصر: لا توجد قائمة للاغتيالات السياسية فى القضية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*البدوى: مرسى عرض على مرتين تولى منصبا مهما بـ"الرئاسة" ورفضت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*"المحاميات المصريات" تطالب بمحاكمة "أبو إسلام" أمام النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

* مدرسو الأزهر المعتصمون أمام المشيخة يقطعون طريق الأوتوستراد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة لطلاب "علوم عين شمس" لانقطاع المياه بالمعامل وإصابة بعضهم بحروق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

3*مسيرات لـ"القضاء العالى" فى مليونية "محاكمة النظام"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*"قنديل": نعتز بشعب بورسعيد النضالى ونطالبهم بالعودة للعمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*"ثابت": ما أطلعتنا عليه الرئاسة حول إدانة علم الدين لا يرتقى للشبهات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*وكيل الشورى: سيحاربنا الله لو وافقنا على القروض الربوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*قاضى المعارضات يقرر إخلاء سبيل المتهمين فى أحداث شغب طنطا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*تقرير اللجنة الفنية يدين مساعد سائق قطار البدرشين والكمسرى وعمال الصيانة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*توقف قطارات قبلى بعد تجمهر أهالى المنيا.. واستمرار توقف وجه بحرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*صفحة المتحدث باسم الرئاسة تستبدل صورة ياسر على بـ"شعار الجمهورية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*الرئاسة تعتمد عمر عامر يوسف وإيهاب مصطفى فهمى متحدثين باسمها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*ممدوح حمزة يدعو للتظاهر الجمعة أمام "الاتحادية" لرفض أخونة الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: "الطب الشرعى" تلقت خطاباً باستخراج جثة الجندى لإعادة تشريحها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*شعبة المخابز تهدد بـ"العصيان" أول مارس حال عدم الحصول على مستحقاتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*تيار الاستقلال يعلن رفضه للحوار الوطنى مع الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*"القوى العاملة": شلل تام بمنشآت بورسعيد عدا الصحة والحماية المدنية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*عبد المنعم الشحات: جميع القروض المعروضة على مصر "ربوية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*"إرشاد الإخوان" يدرس إطلاق مشروع جديد لتوزيع الخبز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*حملة الماجستير والدكتوراه يتظاهرون أمام "الحرية والعدالة" بوسط البلد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*أعلنت حركة "ثورة الغضب الثانية" خطة للتصعيد، للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام، والبدء فى تطبيق خطة للعصيان المدنى بداية من 24 فبراير المقبل.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*خبير قانونى دولى : إجراء ضبط و إحضار أحمد شفيق لا يتم الرد عليه لان لا توجد اتفاقات بين مصر و الإمارات ...
*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)

أكد محمد ابو حامد-رئيس حزب حياة المصريين- ان العصيان المدني الشامل هو الحل لأسقاط النظام.   	وقال عبر تدوينة على صفحته الرسمية على تويتر:"العصيان المدني الشامل هو    الحل العصيان نجح في المحافظات عشان بيقوده الشعب بعيدا عن النخب أما    القاهرة ما زالت مبتلاه بالنخب السياسية إللي بتتفلسف و خلاص لازم الشعب    يبادر و هو إللي هيقود الكل".*
*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)

توقفت   حركة القطارات اليوم بفاقوس فى  الشرقية  بعد أن اصطدم القطار بسياره  ملاكى  ودهسها مما نتج عنه مصرع  وإصابة 4  أشخاص، الأمر الذى أثار غضب  الأهالى  فتجمهروا  فى مكان الحادث  متهمين  المسئولين بالتقصير، مما أدى  إلى تعطل  مصالحهم نتيجة غلق الطريق  وتوقف  حركة القطارات بالمحافظة.
 وأكد مصدر مسئول بمحطة الزقازيق أن القطار رقم 120 القادم   من فاقوس   والمتجه للصالحية دهس سيارة ملاكى 14857 ملاكى إسماعيلية ونتج   عنها وفاة   شخص وإصابة ثلاثة آخرين تم نقلهم لمستشفى فاقوس العام.
 وأفاد المصدر أنه تم الدفع بجرار لنقل السيارة و فتح طريق السكك الحديد لتسير حركة القطارات.


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)

مجموعة البلاك بلوك هى مجموعة ظهرت فى  الاحتفال فى بثورة 25  يناير 2013 حيث ظهرت هذه المجموعة فى ميدان التحرير  وعدد من المظاهرات بل  حدث عدد من اعمال التخريب باسم هذه المجموعة وقد  كانت هذه المجموعة لغز  كبير جدا حيث دفع الفضول الكثير من المصريين فى  البحث حول حقيقة البلاك  بلوك وايضا ما هى الجهة التى تمول البلاك بلوك .  واليوم اتخذت هذه المجموعة  قرار غريب جدا ومفاجئ للغاية وملخص هذا القرار  هو انها ستوقف النشاط تماما  فى هذه الفترة.






لماذا تم ايقاف نشاط البلاك بلوك فى مصر


اليوم اصدرت هذه المجموعة بيان على الصفحة الرسمية لهم تقوم فيه ان الحركة   قررت ايقاف كل انشطة المجموعة فى مصر فى هذه الفترة لانها وجدت انه لا  يوجد  تفاعل مع الحركة من المصريين وايضا لتصحيح مسار الحركة وايضا تم  ايقاف  النشاط لان هناك الكثير من الذين يقومو بالتحريض على جرائم ثم يقومو   بالصاقها بالبلاك بلوك وهو ما اعطى صورة سيئة جدا لهذه المجموعة عند   المصريين. وقد اوضح البيان ان هذا التوقف سيكون مؤقت وسيكون هناك عودة   جديدة لهذه المجموعة مرة اخرى.


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*بور سعيد اليوم 
شيلوا مرسي وهاتوا خنزيرر ... يمكن يبقي عنده ضمير 
من اسوان لاسكندرية .... مصر يا مرسي مهيش تكية 
اوعي يا مرسي تعيش الدور ... دا انت يا مرسي رئيس طرطور *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*عامر يعلن إغلاق جميع مصانع فرج اللـه اعتراضًا على الاحتجاجات العمالية.. ويوجه رسالة للرئيس مرسي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*التموين: رصيد القمح يكفي 101 يوم.. والسكر شهرين.. والزيت حتى أبريل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*رفع اهل بورسعيد علي طول الممر الملاحى للقناة ببور سعيد بالونات مكتوب عليها نداء استغاثه s.o.s وهي اختصار لكلمه SAVE OUR SOULS - انقذونا! لتراها كل السفن العابره من كل دول العالم*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*حظرت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية إصدار الفتاوى من غير دار الإفتاء وحظرت كذلك استخدام منابر المساجد لتحقيق أهداف سياسية أو حزبية ولم تُجِز خلط الدين بالسياسة

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*والدة محمد زيدان لاعب كرة القدم تعلن إضرابها عن الطعام بالشورى دعمًا لمطالب بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*الشورى يمرر قرضا سعودياً حلّله الإخوان وحرّمه «النور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة تنطلق من كليوباترا تدعو إلى العصيان المدنى بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الإسكان بعد انهيار العقارات: الوضع فى إسكندرية قد يؤدى لكارثة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*ألقى البابا تواضروس الثانى فى عظته الأسبوعية، مساء اليوم، أولى نكاته بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، والتى جاءت تحت عنوان "الاستقامة مع النفس"، وقال البابا، إن من زرع الاستقامة فى ضمير الإنسان عليه أن يحذر الشخصية المنقسمة إلى وجهين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*1200 حالة اعتقال شهدتها مصر فى أقل من شهر بينهم 400 طفل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*مرسى يلتقى المتحدثين الرسميين الجديدين*


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ألقى البابا تواضروس الثانى فى عظته الأسبوعية، مساء اليوم، أولى نكاته بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، والتى جاءت تحت عنوان "الاستقامة مع النفس"، وقال البابا، إن من زرع الاستقامة فى ضمير الإنسان عليه أن يحذر الشخصية المنقسمة إلى وجهين.*



مش فاهم....؟!


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*بأمر الداخلية.. قناة التحرير توقف برنامج "دينا عبدالفتاح" *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*المصرى اليوم:مصادر: عمومية القضاة تتجه لمقاضاة مرسي أمام المحاكم الدولية
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*حريق بنفق أحمد بدوى بشبرا بجوار محطة مصر وتوقف حركة القطارات*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)

* أكد  أشرف عباس، أحد أعضاء حملة وطن بلا تعذيب، أن عدد حالات الاعتقالات التى  وقعت خلال الفترة من 24 يناير وحتى 20 فبراير، تعدت 1200 حالة من بينها 459  حالة بالقاهرة بجانب 350 حالة بالإسكندرية منهم 400 طفل بجانب 70 حالاة  وفاة بينها 5 غير معلومين. 

جاء  ذلك خلال المؤتمر الذى عقد مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، فى نقابة الصحفيين،  والذى تم خلاله عرض شهادات لعدد من الذين تم اعتقالهم مؤخراً، وتعرضوا  لتعذيب بدنى وجنسى داخل أماكن احتجاز غير رسمية.

وشارك  فى المؤتمر عدد من أسر شهداء 25 يناير ومصابيها، الذين كان أبرزهم والدة  الشهيد خالد سعيد وشقيقته والتى ألقت كلمتها فى المؤتمر وهى باكية داعية  لنصر مصر، وعلى من تسبب فى مقتل ابنها الشاب وعلى كل شباب مصر قائلة: "حسبى  الله ونعم الوكيل فى اللى بيعمل كدا فى ولادنا".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*السلطات الليبية تسمح بدخول الشاحنات المصرية لأراضيها دون تأشيرة*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)

*يعرض  الليلة “يسري فودة”من خلال برنامجه “آخر كلام” تحقيقا استقصائيا حول قانون  الاتصالات وتجسس الحكومة على المواطنين، وطريقة عمل وزارة الاتصالات في  الوقت الحالي، وعيوب قانون الاتصالات رقم 10 الصادر عام 2003، وقانونية  اقتياد المواطنين للمحاكمة بناءً على أدلة حصلت عليها الحكومة من خلال  التجسس على مواطنيها، وما هي القواعد القانونية المطلوب تواجدها في الدستور  الحالي بخصوص قانون الاتصالات.​ويستضيف  البرنامج المهندس “علي شعث” أحد مؤسسي “أضِف” وأحد مؤسسي الجمعية المصرية  للمصادر الحرة Open Egypt الداعيتان لاستخدام تكنولوجيا مفتوحة المصدر،  ونشر استخدامها في الحكومة والمجتمع المصري، إلى جانب الدعوة إلى حرية  الإنترنت والحصول على المعلومات ودعم المعرفة الحُرة. 
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى بحزب النور: "الشورى" لا يملك سلطة الموافقة على القروض*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)

* تمكّن    البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية من فض    التظاهرة التي نظمها العشرات أمام المقر البابوي ضد ما أشيع عن تصريحات    سياسية صادرة عنه بشأن العصيان المدني.   وقال البابا أثناء خروجه لإلقاء    عظته الأسبوعية "90%من التصريحات هذه لم تصدر عني". ما دفع المتظاهرين  إلى   فض وقفتهم. يذكر أن المتظاهرون قد رفعوا لافتات " لا لأخونة  الكنيسة"، و   "مرسي ليس وليّ أمر"، ونعم لإصلاحاتك الكنسية ونرفض انزلاقك  بالسياسة ،   أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله، نعم لفصل الدين عن  الدولة".*


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> * تمكّن    البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية من فض    التظاهرة التي نظمها العشرات أمام المقر البابوي ضد ما أشيع عن تصريحات    سياسية صادرة عنه بشأن العصيان المدني.   وقال البابا أثناء خروجه لإلقاء    عظته الأسبوعية "90%من التصريحات هذه لم تصدر عني". ما دفع المتظاهرين  إلى   فض وقفتهم. يذكر أن المتظاهرون قد رفعوا لافتات " لا لأخونة  الكنيسة"، و   "مرسي ليس وليّ أمر"، ونعم لإصلاحاتك الكنسية ونرفض انزلاقك  بالسياسة ،   أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله، نعم لفصل الدين عن  الدولة".*



بصراحة اللافتات 100% 

واتمنى البابا فعلاً مايكونش قال الكلام ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مش فاهم....؟!



*ألقى أولى نكاته..
البابا يؤكد فى عظة اليوم على خدمة مجلس كنائس مصر للوطن*


*ألقى البابا تواضروس الثانى فى عظته الأسبوعية، مساء اليوم، أولى نكاته بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، والتى جاءت تحت عنوان "الاستقامة مع النفس"، وقال البابا، إن من زرع الاستقامة فى ضمير الإنسان عليه أن يحذر الشخصية المنقسمة إلى وجهين، وضرب مثالا بنكتة طفل ظل يلف ويدور حول" الكنبة" التى تجلس عليها ضيفة لوالدته وعندما سألته عن السبب قال لها: "ماما بتقول عليكى أنتى بوشين".

 وأضاف البابا تواضروس الثانى، قمنا بعمل مجلس كنائس مصر واخترنا الأمين العام من القمص بيشوى حلمى راعى كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس فى شبرا، والمجلس يعمل على ثلاثة مراحل وهى المحبة ما بيننا كأعضاء والخدمة للشعب، والعمل لخير مصر وجهود التنمية والاجتماعية فى الوطن، وهو مجلس بعيد عن السياسة اتفقنا لتكون السنة الأولى للصلاة، من أجل هذا العمل ليكون له دور روحى ملموس والعمل المشترك بين هذه الكنائس.

 وتحدث البابا، فى عظته عن "الاستقامة مع النفس"، قائلا: الإنسان الروحى عندما يثبت فى الطريق الروحى يجب أن يتميز بثلاث صفات أولها الاستقامة مع النفس والأمانة مع الله والسلامة مع الناس، وعندما يريد إنسان معرفة طريقة صحيح أم لا عليه ملاحظة هذة النقاط الثلاثة.

 وأضاف البابا، خلال عظته الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية المرقسية، أريد أن أتأمل معكم عن "الاستقامة مع النفس"، وفى كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية نحمل فى اسم كنيستنا الاستقامة الكنيسة المستقيمة الرأى والفكر والسلوك والعقيدة، وأيمانها وعقيدتها ولاهوتها نقى لم ينحرف.

 أول علامة للاستقامة أن يحيا الإنسان دون تطرف وبعض الناس تتطرف بالكلام مثل المبالغة، أو يتطرف الإنسان فى الأصوام والصلوات أو قراءاته فى الكتاب المقدس أو حكمه، قد يكون قاسيا على نفسه أو الآخرين، وقد يتطرف فى إدانه الآخرين ويصير هو الحكم وكأنه يأخذ موضع الديان العادل فى الحكم على الناس.

 وتابع البابا، قال الفلاسفة قديما: "تكلم حتى أراك"، ومن أسباب عدم وجود الاستقامة هى الكبرياء، فيصير الإنسان "جاهلا" أى الشخص الذى يسىء استخدام وقته وعمره، الخطأ يصدر من الإحساس بالذات والكبرياء، فهى كبرى الخطايا، ويعمل فى الإنسان دون أن يشعر، وقد يرسل الله "قارعات" للإنسان ليخرج من الكبرياء مثل المرض.

 واستطرد البابا، من التحديات ضد الاستقامة هى الرياء، فالشخص المرائى داخله غير مستقيم وخارجه يتظاهر بالاستقامة، لذا فتش فى قلبك لئلا يكون فيه شىء من التطرف والرياء والكبرياء يجعلك بعيدا عن الاستقامة، عطفا على خطايا التملق عندما تتملق إنسانا فأنت لا ترتدى الاستقامة والآخر الذى يسمعك يفسد فهى خطايا المديح الكاذب، فهذه جميعا تتحدى استقامة قلب الإنسان.

 وأوضح البابا، أن فترات الأصوام فى الكنيسة تعمل على استقامة الإنسان، وللحفاظ على الاستقامة يجب الحفاظ والاهتمام بالأشياء الصغيرة مثل الوقت ونظرة العين وكلمة تقولها، فدقائق تضيع فى الحياة بلا معنى فيجب ألا ترى أى برنامج أو مشاهدة.

 واستشهد البابا بانتشار المسيحية فى مصر عن طريق مار مرقص الرسول الذى لم يكن معه سوى صليب وعصاة وإيمان ودخلها بلا خطة، ولكنه اهتم بالأشياء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*أكد المهندس محمد عبد العزيز، عضو مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى، أن التيار يدعم فكرة العصيان المدنى على مستوى الجمهورية فى ظل السياسات الخاطئة، التى يتبعها النظام الحالى، لافتا إلى تحركات أعضاء التيار فى مدن القناة والمحافظات، التى أعلنت العصيان.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر:  «عمومية القضاة» تتجه لمقاضاة مرسي أمام المحاكم الدولية *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*قيادى إخوانى: ربوية القروض تعددت فيها الآراء ويجب تغليب المصلحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى يزيل أجزاء من الأسلاك الشائكة أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق نفق أحمد بدوى.. وانتظام القطارات بمحطة مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*ليبيا تمنع دخول الشاحنات المصرية وتلزمها بتفريغ حمولاتها على الحدود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*طالب الكاتب والروائى يوسف زيدان، بمعالجة الرئيس مرسى نفسياً، مشيراً أن الرئيس انتقل من الزنزانة إلى قصر الرئاسة، وهذا الانتقال يسبب اضطرابا نفسيا شديدا نرى انعكاسه فى أدائه فى الحكم الآن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*يوسف زيدان لـ"آخر النهار": القانون عدو الإخوان الأول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*قضاة يلتقون بالزند ويقترحون تدويل قضيتهم ضد أخونه القضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*الداخلية: "أخرجونا من المؤامرات السياسية.. أنتم من اختار النظام"

علق هانى عبد اللطيف، المتحدث الرسمى بوزارة الداخلية، على الأحداث الجارية، قائلاً،" أنتم من اخترتم النظام الحالى، والنظام وراه ناس، ولو انسحبنا من الأمن سيحدث حرب أهلية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*قام المعتصمون المتواجدون بميدان التحرير، فجر اليوم الخميس، بتسليم ميكروباص الشرطة الذى تم الاستيلاء عليه أثناء تجول عدد من الجنود به فى أحد الشوارع الجانبية لشارع محمد محمود لشراء بعض المأكولات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*قال الداعية السلفى الشيخ أبو إسلام صاحب قناة الأمة، إن الثورة المصرية انتخبت الدكتور محمد مرسى، ومن يخرج على الدكتور مرسى أحكامنا الشرعية قالت أنه يُقتل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. مدير مرور القاهرة يفاوض شباب الثورة لفتح ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*ممدوح حمزة: مصر ستتحول لإيران جديد حال "أخونة" الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*استمر عرض شهادات الذين تم اعتقالهم مؤخرا، وتعرضوا لتعذيب بدنى وجنسى فى مؤتمر وطن بلا تعذيب، الذى عقد مساء الأربعاء بنقابة الصحفيين، والذى شارك فيه عدد من ضحايا التعذيب داخل السجون، بشرح شهادتهم وكيفية إلقاء القبض عليهم دون إذن من النيابة وتعذيبهم داخل السجون، كما شارك فى المؤتمر محامى الشهيدين خالد سعيد وسيد بلال.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*أسوان تحتفل دولياً بتعامد الشمس على وجه رمسيس بمعبد أبو سمبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*كشف الحقوقى عمرو إمام المحامى بمركز هشام مبارك عن وجود 250 طفلا، تم القبض عليهم وتعذيبهم من قبل الشرطة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*زكريا عزمى يقدم طلب تصالح لنيابة الأموال ويتنازل عن كابينة بالمنتزه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*أصحاب مصانع الطوب يعتصمون أمام "الوزراء" تنديداً برفع سعر المازوت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*قرية البضائع تشحن 17 مليون دولار أمريكى من البنك الأهلى إلى البحرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*أعلنت صفحة ألتراس أهلاوى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" عدم حضورها لمباراة ذهاب السوبر الأفريقى المقرر لها السبت المقبل بين الأهلى وليوبار الكونغولى والتى ستقام بإستاد برج العرب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*شهد ميدان التحرير فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، الخميس، حالة من الكر والفر بين المعتصمين وعدد من المجهولين يستقلون دراجات بخارية بعد قيامهم بإطلاق عدد من الطلقات النارية فى الهواء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*طالبت المنصة الرئيسية المتواجدة على الرصيف الموازى لشارع محمد محمود، بميدان التحرير فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الخميس المعتصمين بتكثيف تواجدهم على جميع مداخل الميدان استعدادا لأى محاولات أخرى من قبل المجهولين.*


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)

«أسوشييتيد برس»: صبر الجيش ينفد من مرسي و«الإخوان».. واحتمالات تدخله «واردة»

قالت  وكالة «أسوشييتيد برس» الأمريكية إن الجيش المصري  «القوي» أعطى إشارات تدل  على «نفاد صبره» المتزايد من الرئيس الإسلامي  محمد مرسي وجماعته، الإخوان  المسلمين، مشيرة إلى أنه ينتقد بشكل غير مباشر  سياساتهم ويطلق تهديدات  مقنعة بشأن استعادته السلطة مرة أخرى، بحسب  الوكالة.
 وأضافت أن التوتر يزيد من الشكوك حول احتمال تدخل الجيش مرة  أخرى كما حدث  في 2011، عندما جاء الجنرالات بدلا من الحاكم المستبد، مبارك،  بعد أن  أطاحت به تظاهرات شعبية مناهضة للنظام استمرت 18 يومًا.
 وأكدت «أسوشييتيد برس» أن هذا التوتر يأتي في وقت يئس فيه  كثير من  المصريين بسبب الطريق السياسي المسدود الذي وصلت إليه الأمور بين  الرئيس  مرسي والإخوان المسلمين من جهة، وبين المعارضة التي يغلب عليها  العلمانيون  والليبراليون من جهة أخرى، إذ تأتي هذه الحرب بين المعسكرين على  حساب  الاقتصاد المتردي والحالة الأمنية.
 ونقلت عن ميشيل حنا، خبير مصر في «مؤسسة القرن» ومقرها  نيويورك، قوله إن  «الجيش لن يسمح في النهاية أن يكون الاستقرار القومي أو  امتيازاته  المؤسسية ضحية تهديد انهيار النسيج الاجتماعي لمصر أو الحرب  الأهلية».
 وأضاف أن الجيش «ليس أيديلوجيا ولا يسعى لزعزعة استقرار الحكم  المدني،  لكنه أيضا ليس جيشًا يمكنه الجلوس بعيدًا بينم تصل البلد لقمة  الغليان في  مسارها نحو الصراعات الأهلية».
 وأشارت «أسوشيتيد برس» إلى أن الخلاف الأخير بدأ عندما انتشرت  شائعات  بشأن تخطيط مرسي لاستبدال وزير الدفاع عبد الفتاح السيسي لإصراره  على  إخضاع الجيش للحكومة التي يسيطر عليها الإخوان المسلمين، وقالت إنه  ربما  أثار السيسي غضب مرسي الشهر الماضي عندما أشار إلى استعداد الجيش  للتدخل  وتحذيره من انهيار الدولة إذا لم يتم التوصل إلى حل للأزمة  السياسية، وفي  تصريح مثير فبراير الجاري، نقل عن السيسي قوله إنه «لن يسمح  أبدًا أن  تسيطر الإخوان المسلمين أو أي جماعة أخرى على الجيش»، مشددًا على  الهوية  القومية للجيش.
 وأوضحت أن الشائعات حول إقالة السيسي تم اعتبارها بالون  اختبار من  الإخوان المسلمين لمعرفة رد فعل الجيش والرأي العام. ورغم أن  الجيش لم يرد  رسميًا، إلا أن التعليقات المنشورة دون ذكر أسماء لمصادر  عسكرية هددت بأن  أي محاولة للإطاحة بقادة الجيش ستكون «انتحار للحكومة»،  كما تحدثت عن  وجود غضب كبير داخل القوات المسلحة.
 ولفتت أن الجيش أيضًا «أذل مرسي علنًا عندما رفض قادة الجيش  فرض حظر  التجول ليلا على مدن القناة الشهر الماضي، وفي تحد واضح للرئيس،  أعلن قادة  الجيش أنهم لن يستخدموا القوة ضد المدنيين في المدن الثلاث  للقناة»،  بينما تحدى المواطنون مرسي بوضوح عندما نظموا تظاهرات ليلية في  ساعات  الحظر التي فرضها عليهم ولعبوا كرة القدم في الشوارع.
 وقالت إن تعليقات رئيس الأركان صدقي صبحي كانت قوية عندما قال  إن الجيش  لا يتدخل في شؤون البلاد لكن في حال تم الاحتياج إليه، فسيكون في  الشوارع  في ثانية واحدة، وهي التصريحات التي قالها في الإمارات التي تتهم  الإخوان  المسلمين في مصر بالتدخل في شؤونها واعتقلت مؤخرًا 11 من قادتها  هناك  بتهمة الانتماء لتنظيم سياسي.
 وأوضحت أن مرسي وجماعته أوضحوا أنهم لا يريدون أن يلعب الجيش  أي دور  سياسي، لكن ذلك لم يمنع السيسي من أن يوجه الدعوة إلى المعارضة  ومؤيدي  مرسي الإسلاميين على الغداء بشكل غير رسمي لنزع فتيل الأزمة بسبب   الإعلانات الدستورية التي أصدرها مرسي في نوفمبر، ولكن تحت ضغط الجماعة،   سحب السيسي دعوته قبل ساعات من بدء اللقاء.
 وقالت «أسوشيتيد برس» إن مرسي ومؤيديه الإسلاميين فوتوا فرصة  كبيرة  للسيطرة على سلطة الجيش، وهو ما كان سيعرضهم لمواجهة كبيرة مع  الجنرالات،  لكن الدستور الجديد الذي وضعه الإسلاميون رسخ استقلالية الجيش  شبه الكاملة  وحافظ على مصالحه الاقتصادية بعيدًا عن أي رقابة، على العكس  مما أراده  معظم المشاركين في ثورة 2011.
 ورأت أن المناخ السياسي المشحون والاقتصاد المنهار يمكن أن  يجعلا سيطرة  الجيش مرحب بها في بعض المناطق في مصر أو على الأقل شر لابد  منه لإنقاذ  البلاد، لكن من الممكن ألا يكون الجيش نفسه مستعدًا لأن يدخل  نفسه مباشرة  مرة أخرى في السياسة أو الحكم، فقد تلوثت هيبته كثيرًا بسبب  طريقة حكمه في  الفترة التي أعقبت تنحي مبارك، والانتقادات التي وجهت له  لارتكاب  انتهاكات في حقوق الإنسان ومحاكمة أكثر من 12 ألف من المدنيين  عسكريًا.
 واختتمت بالقول إنه مع تاريخ كهذا، تظهر تساؤلات خطيرة بشأن  ما إذا كان  تدخل الجيش قادرًا حتى على حل أي من مشكلات مصر في وقت قصير بما  يكفي  لإرضاء شعب يغلي من الغضب بسبب الفوضى والصعوبات التي واجهها في  العامين  الماضيين.
 هذا المحتوى من «المصري اليوم»..


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)

*...See More

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*"السادات" يدعو الرئيس إلى إجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*أصحاب المحال بـ"قصر العينى" يطالبون بإزالة الجدار الخرسانى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*أمن شركة فرج الله يمنع دخول العمال تنفيذاً لقرار فرج عامر بغلقها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*لليوم الرابع.. طلاب "هندسة الطيران" يمنعون العميد من دخول المعهد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*6 إبريل: لن نشارك بتظاهرات غد وندعم مطالبهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*كمسرى قطار البدرشين للنيابة: القطار كان زائد عن العدد.. وفنى الصيانة: لم يكن هناك أى عطل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*وحيد عبد المجيد: جبهة الإنقاذ لن تشارك فى مظاهرات الجمعة بشكل رسمى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*وزير النقل ينجح فى الخروج من ورش أبو زعبل عبر باب خلفى بعد احتجازه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*قطع طريق مصر أسوان السريع والسكة الحديد بسبب نقص السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*توقف محطة كهرباء الشباب بالإسماعيلية بسبب نقص الغاز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*"النيابة العامة" تخاطب "الإنتربول" و"الإمارات" رسمياً لتسليم "شفيق"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*قطع طريق "الصالحية – الحسينية" بالشرقية اعتراضاً على الانفلات الأمنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة من ميدان التحرير لـ"الصحفيين" للمطالبة بالإفراج عن "حمادة المصرى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*"الفايننشيال تايمز": خفض مشتريات القاهرة من القمح بسبب ارتفاع الدولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*توافد طلاب الاشتراكيين الثوريين، والعشرات من طلاب المدارس وطلاب جبهة الشباب الليبرالى، ظهر اليوم الخميس، إلى جامعة القاهرة، لإحياء ذكرى يوم الطالب العالمى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*حسام عيسى للقضاة: لا تسمحوا لسلطة العبث الإجرامى أن تسجن أبناءنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*"الإندبندنت": مستوى غير مسبوق من العنف المؤسسى فى تعذيب الأطفال بمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*نظم العشرات من العاملين بمديرية المساحة بمحافظة الجيزة، ظهر اليوم الخميس، اعتصاما عن العمل، وذلك للمطالبة بمساواتهم بزملائهم العاملين بالهيئة العامة للمساحة فى الحوافز والمكافآت، وتثبيت العمالة المؤقتة، كما طالبوا بزيادة مكافأة نهاية الخدمة التى لا تتعدى 4 آلاف جنيه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى سورى: ضبط سيارة مفخخة قبل تفجيرها فى دمشق

قال مصدر أمنى سورى، إن الانفجار الذى وقع، اليوم الخميس، بمنطقة المزرعة فى دمشق نجم عن تفجير سيارة مفخخة يقودها انتحارى، وأحدث حفرة قطرها يقارب مترا ونصف المتر، وعقب التفجير تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من ضبط سيارة مفخخة أخرى كانت معدة للتفجير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى سورى: ضبط سيارة مفخخة قبل تفجيرها فى دمشق

قال مصدر أمنى سورى، إن الانفجار الذى وقع، اليوم الخميس، بمنطقة المزرعة فى دمشق نجم عن تفجير سيارة مفخخة يقودها انتحارى، وأحدث حفرة قطرها يقارب مترا ونصف المتر، وعقب التفجير تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من ضبط سيارة مفخخة أخرى كانت معدة للتفجير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*قرر منذ قليل المستشار أيمن أبو شليب رئيس محكمة جنح مستأنف قسم دمنهور، إخلاء سبيل كل من الناشط السياسى أسامة الرفاعى، عضو حزب الدستور، وعادل أبو جاموس بضمان محل إقامتهما، واللذان تم اتهامهما بإثارة الشغب والشروع فى اقتحام مبنى محافظة البحيرة بمدينة دمنهور خلال مظاهرات يوم الجمعة الماضى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*وزير النقل يصل محطة مصر قادما من أبو زعبل بعد احتجازه من قبل العاملين*


----------



## چاكس (21 فبراير 2013)

*3 جنيهات ارتفاعًا للكابوريا.. بسوق العبور






سجلت أسعار الجملة للأسماك بسوق العبور اليوم الخميس، تباينا ملحوظا فى بعض الأصناف، حيث ارتفع "بلطى 1" إلى 11 جنيها مقابل10.5 جنيهات، واستقر"بلطى2" عند 9 جنيهات، "الفيليه البلطى" عند 58 جنيها. 

واستقر "بلطى 3" عند 7 جنيهات، ومكرونة مجمدة عند 6 جنيهات، و"بلطى أسوانى" عند 16 جنيها، والبورى "1" عند 28 جنيها، والبورى "2" عند 20 جنيها، و"موسى"عند 30 جنيها، قشر البياض عند 26 جنيها، السبيط عند 50 جنيها، القراميط عند 18 جنيها.

بينما ارتفع سعر الكابوريا إلى 25 جنيها، مقابل 22 جنيها.

أزأز كابوريا*


----------



## چاكس (21 فبراير 2013)

*البورصة تعزز مكاسبها الصباحية وتربح 840 مليون جنيه.. اليوم






عززت البورصة المصرية بنهاية تعاملاتها اليوم الخميس، آخر جلسات الأسبوع، من مكاسبها، وصعدت مؤشراتها للمنطقة الخضراء، بدعم من مشتريات الأجانب، فيما اتجهت تعاملات المستثمرين المصريين والعرب نحو البيع، وارتفع رأس المال السوقى للبورصة بنحو 840 مليون جنيه.

وأغلق المؤشر العام للبورصة المصرية "EGX 30" مرتفعاً بنسبة 0.25 % وأنهى تعاملات الأسبوع عند مستوى 5627 نقطة، بعدما هوى خلال الدقائق الأولى من الجلسة لمستوى 5600 نقطة، مقابل مستوى 5612 نقطة بداية الجلسة. 

كما ارتفع مؤشر الأسهم الصغيرة والمتوسطة "EGX 70" بنسبة 0.15 % وارتفع لمستوى 576 نقطة، كما صعد مؤشر "EGX 100"، الأوسع نطاقا، بنسبة 0.21 ، وقفز لمستوى 807 نقطة.*


----------



## چاكس (21 فبراير 2013)

*25 قرشاً تراجعاً لليوسفى بسوق العبور اليوم






حققت أسعار جملة الفاكهة، بسوق العبور تباينا ملحوظا، اليوم الخميس، حيث استقر البرتقال البلدى عند 1.4 جنيه، البرتقال السكرى عند 1.5 جنيه، البرتقال أبوسرة عند 2.5 جنيه، الموز المغربى عند 4 جنيهات، وموز بيكو عند 4 جنيهات، وموز بلدى عند 3 جنيهات، الفراولة عند 4.5 جنيهات مقابل، الجوافة عند 3.3 جنيهات، والرمان عند 4.5 جنيهات. 

وانخفض سعر اليوسفى إلى 3.25 جنيهات مقابل 3.5 جنيهات.*


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)

منظمات  حقوق الإنسان تفتح النار على مؤسسة الرئاسة.. 20 منظمة تطالب بإعادة تشكيل  "القومى لحقوق الإنسان".. وتشكيل لجنة لتعديل الدستور.. وتؤكد: انتهاكات  حقوق الإنسان فى عهد مرسى أسوأ من عهد مبارك



الموقـعـون
مركز القاهرة لدراسات حقوق الإنسان
البرنامج العربى لنشطاء حقوق الإنسان
الجمعية المصرية للنهوض بالمشاركة المجتمعية
دار الخدمات النقابية والعمالية
المجموعة المتحدة، محامون ومستشارون قانونيون
مجموعة المساعدة القانونية لحقوق الإنسان
مركز الأرض لحقوق الإنسان
المركز المصرى لحقوق المرأة
مركز أندلس لدراسات التسامح ومناهضة العنف
مركز حابى للحقوق البيئية
مركز دعم وسائل الاتصال الملائم من أجل التنمية (أكت)
المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان
مؤسسة المرأة الجديدة
المؤسسة المصرية للنهوض بأوضاع الطفولة
مؤسسة حرية الفكر والتعبير
نظرة للدراسات النسوية
مركز قضايا المرأة المصرية
المنظمة العربية للإصلاح الجنائى
المركز المصرى للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية
مصريون ضد التمييز الدينى


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)

*
*

*الآن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


يسقط قاتل الثوار ‏@FatimaNaoot
 جريدة الأهالى – زوجة نجل “أبو إسلام” تعترف لـ«الأهالي»​

*
*يسقط قاتل الثوار ‏@FatimaNaoot
والوثيقة الأخرى التي تتهم أبا إسلام من مباحث سورية باغتصاب طفلة سورية ورفع اسم الطفلة ووضع اسمي لخفة ظله وظرفه الشديدpic.twitter.com/1xTxBshWK6​






يسقط قاتل الثوار ‏@FatimaNaoot
الوثيقة التي أغضبت أبا إسلام، غضب مني مع إنها تملأ سماء الانترنت وعرضه وقرأها الجميع قبل أن أقرأها أنا. pic.twitter.com/wwwJQzVssl​ 





*


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)

رفض أهالي بورسعيد قرار الدكتور محمد مرسي بتخصيص نحو  400 مليون جنيه للمحافظة وعودة المنطقة الحرة للعمل مرة أخرى, موجهين رسالة  للدكتور محمد مرسي نصها: إحنا عندنا كرامة ومش كلاب.
كما أعلن عمال هيئة قناة السويس بمدينة بورسعيد العصيان المدني والتوقف عن  العمل، جاء ذلك خلال مسيرة قام بها العمال من مقر الهيئة إلى ديوان عام  المحافظة.
وطالب العمال بفتح تحقيق فوري في مذبحة بورسعيد، وتقديم الجناة الحقيقيون  من الداخلية للعدالة، رافضين في الوقت ذاته قرار الدكتور محمد مرسي بتخصيص  400 مليون جنيه للمحافظة وعودة المنطقة الحرة للعمل مرة أخرى.
وأكدوا، على أن أهالي المدينة لا يطالبون بأموال، ولكن يطالبون بالقصاص  العادل لقتلة الشهداء وعدم تقديم أهالي بورسعيد كبش فداء لحل هذه الأزمة،  واعتبار قتلى بورسعيد شهداء.
وشدد العمال، على أن العمل في هيئة قناة السويس مستمر، وأن هناك مطالب للأهالي مشروعة ولكن لن يتم تعطيل العمل.
يذكر، أن العصيان المدني مستمر فى بورسعيد لليوم الخامس على التوالي، ويعد  انضمام عمال هيئة قناة السويس للعصيان المدني هو أبرز الأحداث التي وقعت  منذ إعلان العصيان بداية الأسبوع الجاري.


----------



## چاكس (21 فبراير 2013)

*تجديد حبس المتهم باختطاف فتاة من أمام قصر الاتحادية

قرر المستشار "رامى عبد الهادى" قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنح مصر الجديدة تجديد حبس "أدهم محمد" 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيق؛ لاتهامه بمحاولة اختطاف فتاة من أمام قصر الاتحادية تحت تهديد السلاح، وإخلاء سبيل "أمجد صلاح" المتهم الآخر.

كانت تحقيقات "ياسر ربيع" وكيل أول النيابة قد كشفت أن المتهمين حاولا اختطاف طالبة تدعى "فاطمة" 16 سنة، بواسطة دراجة بخارية، فاستنجدت الفتاة بالأمن المركزى المحيط بقصر الاتحادية، والذى نجح فى إلقاء القبض عليهما وإحالتهما للنيابة.

واعترف المتهمان أمام النيابة بارتكابهما الواقعة، كما أقرا بأنهما اشتركا فى التعدى على قوات الأمن المركزى واتلاف قصر الاتحادية، بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف والحجارة على قوات الأمن المركزى فى جمعة الخلاص.*


----------



## چاكس (21 فبراير 2013)

*تمكنت الإدارة العامة لمباحث القليوبية من القبض على عاطلين بحوزتهما 100 ألف قرص مخدر قبل ترويجه على عملائهما، وحرر محضر بالواقعة.

كانت معلومات قد وردت إلى الإدارة العامة لمباحث القليوبية بقيام " محمد. ح" (34 سنة – عاطل)، و"محمد .ف" (35 سنة – عاطل)، بالاتجار فى الأقراص المخدرة.. وأكدت التحريات صحة المعلومات وأضافت أن المتهمين يستخدمان سيارة خاصة فى ترويج بضاعتهما فى منطقة قليوب.. وبعد اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية تمكن رجال المباحث من إلقاء القبض عليهما، وعثر بحوزتهما على 100 ألف قرص مخدر.. وتحرر المحضر اللازم بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق.*


----------



## چاكس (21 فبراير 2013)

*ألقت الإدارة العامة لمباحث الغربية القبض على عاطلين بحوزتهما 250 كيلو بانجو، قبل ترويجه على عملائهما، وحرر محضر بالواقعة.

كانت تحريات رجال مباحث الغربية قد أكدت قيام " تامر. م" (عاطل – 33 سنة)، و"محمود. ط" (25 سنة – عاطل)، بالاتجار فى المواد المخدرة خصوصا البانجو، وبعد استئذان النيابة العامة تمكن رجال المباحث من إلقاء القبض على المتهمين وعثر بحوزتهما على 250 كيلو بانجو، اعترفا بحيازته بقصد الاتجار.. وجارى العرض على النيابة.*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2013)

*مفاجأة..  "الدستورية" ترفض تعديلات "الشورى" على قانون الانتخابات.. التعديلات سمحت  للمتخلفين عن التجنيد بسبب الجرائم الترشح.. ووسعت قاعدة تطبيق العزل..  والطعن بالبطلان والحل ينتظر المجلس القادم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*وزير النقل يصل محطة مصر قادما من أبو زعبل بعد احتجازه من قبل العاملين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*ثوار الشرقية يلقون أكياساً بلون الدم على منزل مرسى بالزقازيق*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

*العربية : عاجل : اقالة حكومة هشام قنديل وانباء عن تعيين عصام سلطان رئيس لحكومة انقاذ وطنى 
*





***************
*هو الخبر ده حقيقي ولا ثري دي ؟*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*ابن نوال للجيش: اذا فكرتم بالانقلاب فسيكون مصيركم كمصير الجيش النظامي السورى
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ابن نوال للجيش: اذا فكرتم بالانقلاب فسيكون مصيركم كمصير الجيش النظامي السورى
> *



*حلوه ابن نوال دى ههههههههه
مبقاش كمان الا ابن الامريكانيه جاى يهددنا :smil8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*"قنديل" يحيل قانون عودة بورسعيد منطقة حرة إلى "الشورى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*وصول مسيرة "التحرير" لـ"الصحفيين" للمطالبة بالإفراج عن المصرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*"شباب الثورة": لن نشارك فى تظاهرات الغد لغضب الشارع من المليونيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*الإخوان: مرشد الجماعة لا يتدخل فى شئون الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*أطفال الشوارع يرشقون قوات الأمن بالحجارة فى "يوسف الجندى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة لطلاب "معهد الطيران" من أمام "التعليم العالى" لـ"الشورى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة لطلاب المدارس الفرنسية إلى "كوبرى عباس" فى يوم الطالب العالمي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*"بديع": مؤسسات الدولة تتعرض للحرق بالمولوتوف من مأجورين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*سلاسل العصيان المدنى تحاصر ديوان محافظة المنوفية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*جمال زهران: نظام "مرسى" فقد شرعيته والشعب يرفض الفئة الخاطفة للثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تعزز تواجدها أمام منزل الرئيس بالزقازيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تمنع مسيرة طلاب معهد الطيران من الوصول لـ"الشورى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*عمال "فرج الله" يرفضون الاعتداء عليهم.. ويؤكدون: لسنا بلطجية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة احتجاجية بعزبة النخل والخصوص تحت شعار "إلا رغيف العيش" غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*تجديد حبس المتهمين بقتل المتظاهرين بالسويس 15 يوما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: الرئيس مرسى سيدعو الأسبوع القادم الشعب للانتخابات البرلمانية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*اتفاق بين "الداخلية" والثوار على فتح ميدان التحرير غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*انسحاب نواب الأقباط بالشورى لرفض تقسيم الكتلة التصويتية لمسيحيى شبرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*"الأصالة": إدارة معبد "أبو سمبل" رفضت إقامة حملة "ما هو الإسلام"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*نظم العشرات من الشباب مساء، اليوم الخميس، دورة كرة قدم فى أرض فضاء خلف مقر المركز العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم، تحت شعار "المجد للشهداء".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)

*ضبط كأس أمم إفريقيا المسروق أثناء محاولة تهريبه على متن طائرة قطرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*وزير التعليم الغى ماده الموسيقى فى المدارس الحكومية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

*طوارئ في الغردقة بعد ظهور تجمعات للجراد الأفريقي في طريق «سفاجا – قنا»      ظهرت تجمعات جديدة من الجراد الأفريقي، مساء الخميس، على طريق «سفاجا-  قنا».      وكان مركز العمليات والطوارئ بديوان عام محافظة البحر الأحمر تلقى إخطاراً  من قاعدة الجراد بالغردقة، يفيد بظهور تجمعات جديدة من الجراد بالكيلو 85  في الطريق، وتم إخطار الجهات المختصة فوراً لاتخاذ إجراءات اللازمة، ودفع  وحدات من فرق المكافحة وسيارات المقاومة التابعة لوزارة الزراعة، وقاعدة  الجراد وفرق المقاومة.      وشددت محافظة البحر الأحمر من إجراءات التنسيق مع الجهات المسؤولة عن  المقاومة، لمنع تسرب الجراد إلى المدينة، وتكليف وحدات الرصد لعمل مسح شامل  للطريق، للبحث عن أي تجمعات جديدة لسرعة مقاومتها، ضمن الإجراءات  الاحترازية لمقاومة الجراد.             
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*المصري اليوم: الداخلية تستورد ١٤٠ ألف قنبلة غاز من أمريكا قيمتها ١٧ مليون جنيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر بالرئاسة لرويترز: مرسى سيدعو لانتخابات برلمانية تبدأ فى إبريل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*انسحاب نواب الأقباط بالشورى لرفض تقسيم الكتلة التصويتية لمسيحيى شبرا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*مفاجأة.. كأس أفريقيا خرجت مع مندوب من الكاف وبعلم مسئولى الاتحاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*مرسى يجتمع مع السيسى ويؤكد ثقته فى ضباط الجيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*اقتحام قسم شرطة منية النصر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى يجتمع مع السيسى ويؤكد ثقته فى ضباط الجيش*


 
*الخبر غلط يا استاذنا " الصيغه الاصليه "
مرسي يتمحلس للسيسي ويؤكد كل اللي بيتقال ده اوشعات يا كبير :smi411:
*​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)

*رويترز: الرئيس المصري سيدعو إلى انتخابات برلمانية أول إبريل المقبل*


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)

*تواصل  محافظة  بورسعيد العصيان المدنى لليوم الرابع على التوالى، بعد انضمام  فئات كثيرة  للدعوة، ومنهم موظفى الديوان العام ببورسعيد، الذين استجابوا  لأعضاء  الألتراس المصرى وأهالى ضحايا شهداء السبت الدامى بمحيط سجن  بورسعيد  العمومى وقسم شرطة العرب والشرق، وخرجوا من مكاتبهم وتوقفوا عن  العمل  استمراراً لدعوات العصيان المدنى.

كما استجاب موظفى محكمة بورسعيد الابتدائية للعصيان، وأغلقوا النيابات   بالمحكمة للمشاركة فى المسيرات التى تطالب بالحقوق الشرعية لأسر الضحايا   والمصابين.

وتجمع المئات من أعضاء الألتراس أمام مبنى الديوان العام يهتفون بنزول   العاملين وسقوط حكم المرشد، وبالفعل غادر العاملون مكاتبهم وانضم بعضهم   للمسيرات والاعتصام أمام ميدان الشهداء، فيما غادر آخرون محيط ميدان الشهيد   عبد المنعم رياض واتجه آخرون إلى مبنى السنترال الرئيسى ببورسعيد وسط   إصرار من المتظاهرين بنزول الموظفين اللذين امتثلوا لمشاركتهم المسيرات   التى انطلقت من الميادين والشوارع الرئيسية.

وهتف المتظاهرون مرددين،" وحياة دمك يا شهيد ثورة ثانى من جديد"،" وأنا مش   كافر ولا ملحد أنا بهتف ضد المرشد"،" وابعت هات قناصة لسه فى صدرى مكان   للرصاصة"،" قالوا صوت المرأة عورة صوت المرأة ثورة..ثورة".
















































































































*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

الأهرام: تعيين الدكتور عاطف عبد الرشيد رئيس قناة الحافظ عضوا في المجلس الأعلى لشئون الإسلامية في لجنة الإعلام بصفته أحد الخبراء في هذا المجال


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> الأهرام: تعيين الدكتور عاطف عبد الرشيد رئيس قناة الحافظ *عضوا في المجلس الأعلى لشئون الإسلامية *في لجنة الإعلام *بصفته أحد الخبراء في هذا المجال*



[YOUTUBE]3qK4gAg0Xm0&feature[/YOUTUBE]​​​​​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]3qK4gAg0Xm0&feature[/YOUTUBE]​



*مهي دي الخبره يا استاذنا 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*الحرية والعدالة يلزم الشباب بالالتحاق بالحزب مقابل الحصول علي وظيفة





*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*مرسى يجرى اتصالات مع قيادات سياسية وحزبية بشأن الانتخابات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*وزير اقتصاد حماس: من يقوم بغمر الأنفاق بين مصر وغزة بالمياه ضباط لهم مصالح معينة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*سمير صبرى المحامى: تلقيت خطابًا من عبير لوقف إجراءات دعوى إثبات زواجها من ياسر على*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*المستشار القانونى للرئيس: انتخابات مجلس النواب تبدأ 28 أبريل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*المخابز فى طريقها للعصيان المدنى و تمنح الحكومة مهلة اسبوع للإستجابة لمطالبهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*التليجراف: أسلوب تعامل الولايات المتحدة مع نظام مرسى تغير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الإخوان: نؤيد الجيش فى وقوفه ضد أى محاولة لتسييسه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*بكار: أزمات مصر بسبب افتقاد الحكومات لعلم الإدارة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*استمرار إغلاق شركة وميناء سوميد بالسويس لليوم السادس عشر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*د. خالد عبدالجليل رئيس قطاع الانتاج الثقافي بوزارة الثقافة وأستاذ المعهد العالي للسينما انضم لحزب الحرية والعدالة 2013 وكان عضو لجنة سياسات جمال مبارك 2009.*


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)

*




** 
​*


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)

استنكر الناشط القبطى “شريف رمزى”مؤسس حركة أقباط بلاقيود   إصدار رئيس  الجمهورية قرارًا جمهوريًا يتضمن دعوة المصريين للانتخاب يومي   السبت والأحد  27 و 28 أبريل والإعادة للمرحلة الأولى يومي السبت والأحد 4  و  5 مايو ،  لما تشهده هذه الأيام من مناسبات دينية ينتظرها المسيحيين  على  مدار العام.
وأضاف “رمزى” على صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيسبوك   أن مرسي قرر  أن تكون أيام السبت والأحد 27 و 28 إبريل بداية المرحلة   الأولى من  الانتخاب، علمًا بأن هذه الأيام تشهد أعياد المسيحيين ويُفترض   إن يكون يوم  الأحد هو مناسبة “أحد السعف” وهو إجازة رسمية لدى الأقباط .
وأضاف رمزي أن مرسي لم يكتفي بهذا بل قرر أن تكون الإعادة يومى السبت والأحد 4 و5 مايو هو موعد عيد الأقباط ويعد أهم مناسبة لديهم


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

وذكرت الصحيفة، أنه بعد عملية تحرى ومتابعة دقيقة، ألقى رجال الأمن القبض   على ثلاثة مصريين يعتقد بأنهم ضمن خلية "إخوانية" تحاول زعزعة الأمن فى   البلاد بعدما ضبط بحوزتهم أكثر من 30 منشورا تحمل عبارات عن عملية سرية   تقرر تقديم موعدها 14 ساعة وتتضمن تهديداً لصاحب السمو أمير البلاد وقد   بدأت التحقيقات معهم فور وصولهم مبنى الجهاز. 

ووردت معلومات سرية لرجال أمن الدولة فى العاصمة عن وجود مصرى يحمل منشورات   خطيرة تمس أمن البلاد وتتضمن تهديداً أمير البلاد، فتمت مراقبته بشكل   دقيق، حيث أوقف ظهر أمس بالقرب من مبنى تجارى مقابل ديوان الخدمة المدنية   فى الشويخ، وتبين أنه مصرى ويعمل سائقا وبتفتيش سيارته عثر على بعض   المنشورات ولدى سؤاله عن البقية، قال إنه ألقاها فى إحدى الحاويات بعد   إحساسه بأنه مراقب، وبالاستفسار عن سبب حمله هذه المنشورات التى تتحدث عن   عملية سرية سيتم تنفيذها قبل موعدها بـ14 ساعة، انهار وأبلغ عن اثنين لهما   علاقة بهذه المنشورات فأرسل فريق لإحضارهما وآخر لجلب الكمية الملقاة فى   الحاوية ولدى وصول الآخرين. 

وتبين من التحقيقات الأولية أن المتهم الأول يعمل مسئولا بإحدى الشركات   والآخر سائق وجرى إحالة الثلاثة إلى الإدارة العامة، وخلال التحقيقات معهم   فى البداية التزموا الصمت، وبعد تكثيف الأسئلة لهم بدأ كل منهم يلقى   الاتهامات باتجاه الآخر، كما أشارت التحقيقات إلى أن هناك اعتقادا بوجود   علاقة بين الثلاثة ومنشوراتهم بخلية "إخوانية" فى الكويت وحتى مساء أمس   كانت التحقيقات مستمرة معهم. ​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

قام    مجهولون  ، اليوم الخميس، بسرقة أجزاء من معدات كوبرى قصر النيل، ، وذلك    في ثالث حادث سرقة لأجزاء من الكوبري منذ ثورة 25 يناير.  
وشرق اللصوص  أجزاء "أثرية" إضافة إلى المعدات الميكانيكية التي كانت    تستخدم في فتح وغلق الكوبري ، وتتكون من سكاكين توصيل الكهرباء وتشغيل    محركاته، إضافة إلى سرقة  لوحات الدوائر الكهربائية  
كما قاموا  بتفكيك جزء من محرك خاص بفتح الكوبري إلا أنهم فشلوا في سرقته بسبب ثقل وزنه. 
وهذا الحادث هو الثالث من نوعه منذ الثورة و كانت أولها محاولة لكسر   رقبة   أحد أسود قصر النيل، والمرة الثانية تمت سرقة مفاتيح التشغيل  
 كما يشار الى أن جميع  المسروقات تعتبر  أثرية حيث تعود  تاريخ إنشاء الكوبرى قبل مائتى عام


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*عااجل .... من الاتحادية الان
*​*
المتظاهرون ينصبون منصة بشارع الميرغنى.. ويضعون مكبرات صوت بالاتحادية​*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*توافد المتظاهرين على القائد إبراهيم للمشاركة فى جمعة "محاكمة النظام"*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*الكنيسة تطالب الرئيس بتغيير موعد الانتخابات لتواكبها مع أعيادها*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*البناء والتنمية يعلن خوضه الانتخابات بتحالف إسلامى لمواجهة الفلول*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*تواجد أمنى مكثف بمحيط دار القضاء قبل مسيرات مليونية "محاكمة النظام"*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*حمزاوى على تويتر: انتخابات فى ظل أخونة المؤسسات تحول المعارضة لديكور*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*حسين عبد الغنى: أواجه حملة تشويه من الجماعة ..ولم أنسحب من "الإنقاذ"*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*"أبو الغار":عدم مشاركة المعارضة فى الانتخابات سيضعف موقفها فى الشارع*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية، من السيطرة على حريق هائل بمصنع نستله للمياه  المعدنية الذى يقع على مساحة 14 فدانا بالقليوبية، بمنطقة جمجرة ببنها وقد  تمت السيطرة على الحريق بعد أن أتت النيران على مخازن المصنع بالكامل ولا  توجد خسائر بالأرواح.

تلقى اللواء محمود يسرى مدير الأمن إخطارا بالحريق فجر اليوم، انتقل على  الفور اللواء محمد القصيرى مدير المباحث والعقيد وائل نبيل مفتش المباحث  وسيارات الإطفاء، حيث وصل عدد سيارات الإطفاء إلى 100 سيارة بعد أن تمت  الاستعانة بـ31 سيارة من الجيش للسيطرة على الحريق ولم يحدد حتى الآن سبب  الحريق ولا توجد أى خسائر فى الأرواح وقدرات الخسائر المبدئية بـ40 مليون  جنيه.


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. 3 مسيرات لـ"القضاء العالى" فى مليونية "محاكمة النظام"*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. عمومية طارئة لنادى القضاة لبحث أزمة "النائب العام"*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*ثلاثة آلاف سائح يدخلون المعبد الكبير بأبوسمبل لمشاهدة تعامد الشمس*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*عمرو موسى ينتقد موعد الانتخابات ويؤكد: لا يتناسب مع مصلحة المصريين*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*الكنيسة تطالب الرئيس بتغيير موعد الانتخابات لتواكبها مع أعيادها*​* 
اليوم السابع



	الأحد 28أبريل حد الزعف،السبت4مايو سبت النور،الأحد5مايو عيد القيامة هل يعلم #الرئيس#مرسي ان هناك مسيحيين في #مصر​	  تويتر 


بالنيابة   عن الأقباط أشكر الرئيس على اختباره أحد الشعانين و عيد الفصح لإجراء   الانتخابات الباطلة..فلقد أعطانا إمارة أخرى للتهميش و المقاطعة​ 
	نجيب ساويرس*


----------



## چاكس (22 فبراير 2013)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية حادة بين اللجان الشعبية وعدد من الملتحين أمام مسجد عمر مكرم، بعد الاشتباه فى تبعيتهم لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وهو الأمر الذى تطور بعد ذلك إلى اشتباكات بالأيدى بين الطرفين، وإجبارهم على الخروج من الميدان.

وأكدت اللجان الشعبية أنهم لن يسمحوا لأى شخص منتمٍ لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أو السلفيين بالدخول بينهم، أو التواجد داخل ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## چاكس (22 فبراير 2013)

تمكن ضباط مباحث أبو حماد، اليوم الجمعة، من ضبط عاطل وبحوزته كمية من الهيروين.

تلقى اللواء محمد كمال، مدير أمن الشرقية، إخطارا من رئيس مباحث أبو حماد الرائد محمد لاشين يفيد بتمكنه من ضبط عيد رمضان، 28 سنة عاطل، ومقيم بوادى الملاك وبحوزته 6 جرامات من الهيروين معدة للبيع، وبمواجهته أقر بحيازتها بقصد الاتجار. 

تحرر محضر بالواقعة وجار العرض على النيابة العامة.


----------



## چاكس (22 فبراير 2013)

*يعقد مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة مصر برئاسة المستشار أحمد الزند جمعية عمومية طارئة فى الساعة الخامسة من مساء اليوم الجمعة، بمقر دار القضاء العالى بوسط القاهرة، وذلك لمناقشة الاعتداءات المتكررة على القضاة ودور المحاكم وإقالة النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبدالله، ودراسة موقف القضاة من المشاركة فى الإشراف على الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة.

ووقع انقسام حاد بين رؤساء أندية قضاة الأقاليم حول استجابتهم لموعد عقد الجمعية العمومية الطارئة، وذلك لعدم علمهم بموعدها إلا عبر وسائل الإعلام والفاكسات التى وصلتهم لدعوتهم لحضور العمومية.

وقال المستشار عبدالله فتحى إنهم سيناقشون موقف القضاة من المشاركة فى الإشراف على الانتخابات البرلمانية، هذا بالإضافة إلى مناقشة أزمة التشهير بالمستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، وما تردد عن رفع الحصانة عنه نظرا لمواقفه المناضلة فى الدفاع عن القضاء واستقلاليته، وأيضا موقف القضاة من اللجوء للقضاء الدولى للحفاظ على استقلال القضاء المصرى.
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون ينصبون منصة بشارع الميرغنى.. ويضعون مكبرات صوت بالاتحادية*
*][FONT=Arial ! important]اليوم السابع*​​[/FONT]


----------



## چاكس (22 فبراير 2013)

*ينظم أبناء محافظة شمال سيناء وعدد من القيادات الحزبية والسياسية، غدًا السبت، مؤتمرًا جماهيريًّا، لمناقشة قرار الرئيس بتخصيص 400 مليون جنيه لمدن القناة الثلاث(السويس- الإسماعيلية- بورسعيد) دون محافظتى شمال وجنوب سيناء.

وقال حاتم البلك، المتحدث باسم جبهة الإنقاذ بشمال سيناء، إن قرار الرئيس سبب حالة من الغضب الشديد لدى أبناء سيناء.. حيث قرر الرئيس تخصيص 400 مليون جنيه من دخل قناة السويس السنوى إلى مدن القناة الثلاث دون أن يشملهم القرار.. حيث إن قناة السويس بأكملها تقع فى شبه جزيرة سيناء وقد تم حفرها وعلى عاتق الكثير من أبناء سيناء وذلك قبل ظهور مدن القناة الثلاث التى ظهرت بعد شق وحفر القناة.

واعتبر البلك أن الرئيس يسير على خطى مبارك فى تهميش أبناء سيناء حيث من الأولى تخصيص مبالغ من دخل القناة لتعمير سيناء التى تقع فيها قناة السويس والتى تسببت فى فصل سيناء عن الوطن الأم مصر والذى يعانيه أبناء سيناء منذ حفر قناة السويس فى التهميش الكامل لأبناء سيناء.

تابع البلك: إذا كان مرسى قد منح مدن القناة الثلاث الغاضبة منه تلك الأموال فنحن نستطيع تنظيم احتجاجات وتظاهرات من أجل نيل حقوقنا المشروعة.*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة حاشدة من القائد إبراهيم تدعو للعصيان المدنى بالإسكندرية*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*خطيب "الفتح" يدعو المصريين لترك الاعتصامات والاتجاه للعمل *


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*عبد الغفار شكر: المشاركة بالانتخابات جريمة فى حق مصر*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*الآلاف فى ساحة الشهداء ببورسعيد يطالبون الرئيس بالاعتذار*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*نائب المنيا بـ"الشورى": مجلس الشعب القادم مهدد بالحل*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى يستطلع موقف المعتصمين من أعلى قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو دار القضاء العالى يهتفون: "الشعب يريد الجيش من جديد"*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

طالب الدكتور وسام عبد الوارث، رئيس ائتلاف صوت الحكمة، الدكتور محمد مرسى  رئيس الجمهورية بالاهتمام بفقراء مصر أكثر من السياسة، مشيرا إلى أن الله  سيسأله عن كل مواطن.

ووجه "عبد الوارث" رسالة لرئيس الجمهورية، عبر تغريدة له على "تويتر"، قال  فيها: "رجاء تذكر أن الجوعى من المصريين سيسألك الله عنهم، ولن يسألك عن  الصراع السياسى، أو عن تمكين الجماعة من الدولة".


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

وافقت وزارة الدفاع على السماح للشاحنات وسيارات النقل الثقيل المحملة  بالبضائع المتكدسة أعلى هضبة السلوم، من العودة إلى داخل الأراضى المصرية  من خلال طريق الجيش، وذلك للشاحنات الراغبة بالعودة بحمولاتها بعد تعذر  دخولها ليبيا.

كما أعلنت مديرية أمن مطروح فى بيان لها، أنه تم إخطار إدارة شرطة منفذ  السلوم البرى من ضابط الاتصال التابع للقوات المسلحة بصدور تصديق من وزارة  الدفاع بالسماح لمن يرغب من سائقى الشاحنات المتواجدة للبلاد مرة أخرى عبر  طريق القوات المسلحة، نظرا لتكدس السيارات والشاحنات أعلى الهضبة وكذا  خطورة نزول الشاحنات ذات النقل الثقيل أعلى الهضبة.


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

نظم التيار الشعبى بشبين الكوم مظاهرة حاشدة، شارك فيها المئات من أبناء  المحافظة فى جمعة "محاكمة النظام"، انطلقت المظاهرة من أمام مسجد العباسى،  أكبر مساجد مدينة شبين الكوم، وذلك عقب صلاة الجمعة مباشرة وجابت أنحاء  المدينة.

ورددوا هتافات تدعو لإسقاط النظام منها، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، "عبد  الناصر قالها زمان الإخوان ملهومش أمان"، رافعين لافتات أيضاً تدل على  إسقاط النظام، ولافتات بها صورة عبد الناصر لرفض أخونة الدولة.


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة "القائد إبراهيم" تتجه للمنطقة الشمالية العسكرية بالإسكندرية*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الصحة يوقع مذكرة إعلان نوايا للتعاون الصحى مع ألمانيا*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

وقفت حركة المرور بدوران شبرا، بسبب التظاهرات أمام الدوران فى جمعة إسقاط  النظام، وقامت شرطة المرور بتغيير مسار السيارات أمام محطة مترو روض الفرج،  لتعود السيارات والأتوبيسات، مرة أخرى للخلف لعدم التمكن من الدخول لشارع  شبرا


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*المئات بميدان التحرير يهتفون: "السلفية والإخوان قتلوا إخواتنا فى كل مكان"*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*آلاف المتظاهرين يعقدون محاكمة شعبية لـ"مرسى" و"الإخوان" فى بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*حماس تطعن في نزاهه ضباط القوات المسلحة المصرية ولواء الجيش: اتهامات حماس عمل احمق غير مقدر نتائجه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*صفوت حجازي : اللي مش عاجبه الاخوان يسيب البلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*نشوب مشادات بين المتظاهرين والسائقين بشبرا عقب إغلاق الثوار الطريق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*الجراد يغزو مدن البحر الأحمر



 *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*سيارة تصدم أحد متظاهري دوران شبرا.. والأهالي يشعلون النار في صناديق القمامة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو شبرا ينصبون أول خيمة للاعتصام بعد اقتحام مؤيدي مرسي لوقفتهم 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*كفر الشيخ تعلن العصيان المدنى وتقفل جميع انحاء مداخل المحافظه وتغلق الطرق
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*مكبرات الصوت بالمحلة تعلن بداية العصيان المدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*مسلّحون مجهولون يهاجمون المتظاهرين بميدان سيدى جابر بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الإسكندرية يقطعون طريق "سيدى جابر"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون شارع الميرغنى ويعاودن الكتابة على جدران "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*استمرار الاحتجاجات بـ"شبرا".. ومتظاهرات يفترشن شارع خلوصى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*عاملون بسكك حديد أسيوط يضربون عن العمل ويقطعون طريق القطارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*مؤيدون للقوات المسلحة يتظاهرون أمام "المنصة" بمدينة نصر دعما للجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*.عمال الطوب يشعلون الأشجار بطريق الصف ـ حلوان لمنع مرور السيارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يحاولون تحطيم سيارة أمن مركزى أمام دار القضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تدعو للعصيان ورفض الأخونة فى ميدان "الأربعين" بالسويس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*د. اٍسلام خالد :مايؤلمنى حقا هو موقف الكنيسه المصريه التى قررت ان تحول كنيسه قصر الدوباره الى غرفه عمليات يحتمى فيها المخربون وصناع المولوتوف *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*معتصموا شبرا يقررون عرض برنامج "باسم يوسف" علي شاشة عرض كبيرة ويدعون أهالي شبرا لمشاركتهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*التيار الشعبى بالمنوفية يحرق دمية لمرسى أمام ديوان المحافظة*


----------



## V mary (22 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *د. اٍسلام خالد :مايؤلمنى حقا هو موقف الكنيسه المصريه التى قررت ان تحول كنيسه قصر الدوباره الى غرفه عمليات يحتمى فيها المخربون وصناع المولوتوف *



*ياريت ياريت اليومين دول بالذات وخصوصا بعد قرار الانتخابات اللي في العيد تبطلوا كلام عن الأسف 
لحسن الواحد ماسك لسانة بالعافية 
وبلا يؤسفكم بلا بتاع 
وربنا كبير وكبير قوي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*الرئاسة تقترح الاحتفال بأحد السعف يوم الجمعه !!

الخبر ده بجد مش هزار علي فكرة*


----------



## V mary (22 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرئاسة تقترح الاحتفال بأحد السعف يوم الجمعه !!
> 
> الخبر ده بجد مش هزار علي فكرة*



*امسكوني لحسن والله هصوت والم التياهيين اللي في البلد 
يارب انا مشفتش كدة  بيسموة حد السعف 
دة بيفكرني بسؤال كم عدد الفرسان الثلاثة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*حرق مقر حزب ايمن نور, غد الثورة بوسط البلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*احمد الزند يطرد مراسل قناة الجزيرة من مؤتمر نادى القضاة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وأصحاب المحال بشارع 26 يوليو*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*الوايت نايتس يقطع شارع الميرغنى*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*أيمن نور: ملثمون اقتحموا مقر الحزب وحرقوا قاعة البرلمان الموازى*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*نشطاء يوزعون منشورا يعلنون فيه العصيان بشبرا*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يشعلون النيران فى بعض نوافذ القصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهروا شبرا يغلقون مداخلها ويرفعون لافته: جمهورية شمال القاهرة ترحب بالزائرين ويبدأون نصب الخيام استعداداً للإعتصام *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*الزند: النائب العام ووزير العدل أعضاء بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والغرياني مرشد الإخوان القادم*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

المخابرات الإسرائيلية تعمل لصالح الإخوان وتزعم أن رئيس الأركان زار الإمارات لحل القضية الإخوانية​ فيما   يمثل محاولة من  المخابرات الإسرائيلية لتبييض وجه الإخوان والقول أن   الجيش يعمل لصالحهم،  زعم موقع "ديبكا" الإسرائيلى أن الفريق "صدقي صبحي"   رئيس الأركان المصرى  زار هذا الأسبوع إمارة أبوظبي، وكان السبب الرسمي   للزيارة هو حضور معرض  عسكري، لكن السبب الحقيقي الذي ذكرته مصادر الموقع   كان محاولة مصرية لوقف  الحرب الشعواء التي يديرها حكام الإمارة ضد الإخوان   المسلمين، إلا انه فشل.
وأضاف الموقع أنهم في القاهرة يشتبهون في أن المملكة السعودية والإمارات تقفان وراء الحملات التي يتم تدبيرها ضد الإخوان المسلمين.
يُذكر أنه ستبدأ قريبا في  الإمارات محاكمة 94 معتقلاً،   معظمهم مصريين، بتهمة الانضمام لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين التي تخّطط   للاستيلاء على السلطة في الإمارات.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرئاسة تقترح الاحتفال بأحد السعف يوم الجمعه !!
> 
> الخبر ده بجد مش هزار علي فكرة*


*ده بعد ما يصلو الجمعه يوم التلات 
هو انا ممكن اشتم ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*اول عصيان مدنى فى تاريخ القاهرة, اعتصام شبرا, سيدات يعتصمن في وسط الطريق





*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*شرطة شعبية في بورسعيد تحت شعار الشعب في خدمة الشعب ...





*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهر يحاول إشعال النار في نفسه في ميدان التحرير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين والشرطة بالمنصورة بعد قطع طريق المحافظة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرئاسة تقترح الاحتفال بأحد السعف يوم الجمعه !!
> 
> الخبر ده بجد مش هزار علي فكرة*



*ماشى بس على شرط هما كمان يصلوا الجمعه يوم الحد :a82:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ماشى بس على شرط هما كمان يصلوا الجمعه يوم الحد :a82:*



*مش ممكن طبعا ..... لكن ممكن يصلوا الجمعة فى الكنائس ....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مش ممكن طبعا ..... لكن ممكن يصلوا الجمعة فى الكنائس ....*



*بعد الشرررررررررررررر
كفايه عليهم الشوارع اللى بيسدوها بمنتهى الاستفزاز فى رياء ما بعده رياء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*أنباء عن تعديل موعد انتخابات البرلمان بسبب أعياد الأقباط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*القبض على 10 أشخاص فى تظاهرات المحلة بحوزتهم بنزين وسلاح أبيض*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zFYvD0SDVpw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يشعلون النيران فى بعض نوافذ القصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*الامارات تطرد العريفى وتؤكد انه اجراء ضمن اجراءات ملاحقة الاخوان المسلمين وخاصة بعد هجومه على امير الكويت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*إحباط محاولة اقتحام مديرية أمن الغربية وحرب شوارع بمدينة طنطا*


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2013)

*




*​


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

علقت  الدكتورة جورجيت قليني، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، على الموعد المعلن    لإجراء انتخابات مجلس النواب، والذي يتزامن مع أعياد الأقباط في مصر،    بقولها إذا كان الرئيس مرسي ومؤسسة الرئاسة لا يعلمون مواعيد أعياد أقباط    مصر، فذلك يثبت أن "الأقباط مش في باله من الأساس" على حد تعبيرها. 

وتابعت قليني "وإذا كان الرئيس ومؤسسته على علم بتلك المواعيد، ورغم ذلك لم    يهتموا باختيار مواعيد أخرى مناسبة، فالمصيبة أكبر". وأضافت "علامات    استفهام كثيرة حول المواعيد التي أعلنها الرئيس لإجراء الانتخابات".


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

*بالفيديو والصور | مليونية الاتحادية " الجيش خط أحمر "

*
*2/23/2013   1:38 AM​*
*



*

*  سارة سعودى -  إسلام حجازى  - محمد مدين​ شهدت مليونية اليوم "محاكمة النظام"بمحيط قصر الاتحادية توافد للعشرات  من   المتظاهرين المشاركين فى فاعلييات تلك المليونية والتى تدعو الى عدم   اخونة  المؤسسة العسكرية والتنديد بحكم الرئيس "محمد مرسى ".​ فى الوقت ذاته توافد العشرات من المتظاهرين فى مسيرات كانت من منها  مسيرة   الضباط المتقاعدين وقد إعتلوا المنصة الرئيسية ورددوا  العديد من   الشعارات  التى تمس الناحية الأمنية للجيش ومنها " لا لدخول المتطرفين أو   السياسين  إلى الكليات العسكرية", "لا لرجوع الضباط المستبعدين من الجيش   لأسباب تطرف  أو سياسة","لا لأخونة قيادات الجيش المصرى".​ فيما قام بعض المتظاهرين بكتابة العديد من الشعارات والعبارات المسيئة للنظام الحاكم على جدران قصر الأتحادية.​ *[YOUTUBE]N4ben_5KzaQ[/YOUTUBE]​



*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

*"منصة الاتحادية" تعلن العصيان المدني بدءا من الأحد.. وتهدد بإغلاق "أماكن حيوية"      



 *
* 

أعلن متظاهرو الاتحادية من منصتهم الرئيسية أمام القصر، العصيان المدنى،    بدءا من الأحد، والنزول فى مسيرات في الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرًا لإغلاق دار    القضاء العالى، ومحافظة القاهرة، وقطع طريق صلاح سالم وكوبرى السادس من    أكتوبر. 

وعلق المتظاهرون لافتةً كبيرةً على البوابة رقم 4 للقصر الجمهورى مكتوباً    عليها "القبض على مرسى إذا لم يدعُ إلى انتخابات رئاسية جديدة، ويحل جماعة    الإخوان المسلمين، ويضع دستوراً جديداً لكل المصريين". *​


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

قام عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين   بدوران شبرا فى الساعات الأولى  من صباح يوم السبت، بإشعال النيران فى   إطارات السيارات التى قاموا  باصطحابها ووضعوها فى منتصف الطريق أمام   السيارات والمارة، وهو الأمر الذى  أدى إلى ارتباك فى حركة المرور ووقوع   بعض المشادات الكلامية بين قائدى  السيارات والمتظاهرين.

وفى السياق نفسه، وضع المتظاهرون عددا من كتل الحجارة ورمال فى بداية شارع خلوصى لإغلاق


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو بورسعيد يغلقون منفذ النصر الجمركى استمرار للعصيان المدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: جيش الاحتلال الإسرائيلى يطلق النار على مهربين بالحدود المصرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*"البيئة": الرقابة الإدارية لم ترسل خطابات بمخالفات لـ"علم الدين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*البرادعى على "تويتر" يطالب بمقاطعة انتخابات مجلس النواب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*المعتصمون يواصلون إغلاق كافة المداخل المؤدية إلى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: الرئاسة تدرس تعديل موعد انتخابات البرلمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو بورسعيد يغلقون منفذ النصر الجمركى استمرار للعصيان المدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*نقل موقع الـ "سى أن إن"، عن موقع "فيديو 7" تهديد عدد من السيدات بخلع ملابسهن بالتحرير لإجبار الرئيس مرسى على الرحيل،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*هشام قنديل: ما يحدث ببورسعيد شىء محزن للغاية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*قاضى المحاكمة الشعبية ببورسعيد يصدر حكما بإعدام مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*حزب "شفيق" يقرر مقاطعة انتخابات مجلس النواب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*تأجيل محاكمة "العريان" بتهمة سب وقذف "جيهان منصور" لـ23 مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*إصابة 5 بقنبلة غاز بينهم شاب حالته غير مستقرة خلال أحداث المحلة أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*"بكار": علم الدين متمسك بمقاضاة "الرئاسة".. ومستمرون فى نقد "مرسى"*


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

قال ثروت الخرباوي،المحامي والقيادي   الإخواني المنشق،أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تدير البلاد بنفس منطق وسياسة   النظام السابق،مشيرا إلي أن هناك خطة داخل الجماعة لإستفزاز القوي السياسية   لخوض الإنتخابات البرلمانية وإلهاء الشعب .

وأضاف الخرباوي ل"صدي البلد" أن الإخوان يستخدمون نفس خطة الحزب الوطني   لإدارة العملية الإنتخابية التي تم إستخدامها عام 2010 للسيطرة علي   البرلمان المقبل من خلال تقديم الرشاوي السياسية للأحزاب والقوي السياسية   المختلفة.

وأوضح القيادي الإخواني المنشق أن الإنتخابات هدفها تحويل الصراع من بين   الشعب والجماعة لوجهة أخري حتي يتمكنوا من السيطرة علي كل مفاصل الدولة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*تعديل موعد الأنتخابات لتبدأ المرحلة الأولى فى 22/4

المقاطعة هى الحل ....... لكم مصركم .... ولنا مصرنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*تجمعات الجراد تصل إلى مدينة رأس غارب شمال البحر الأحمر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*"تجنيد المنصورة" تحُيل 3 شباب للنيابة العسكرية لرفضهم حلق لحاهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*"العريان": دعوات مقاطعة الانتخابات لن يستجيب لها الشعب المصرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*مسئول أمريكى: "كيرى" سيحمل رسالة شديدة اللهجة ضد حكومة مرسى بزيارته لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*توقف الاستديو التحليلى لقناة صوت الشعب بسبب تخصيص الأمانة العامة لمجلس الشورى الغرفة المخصصة للاستديو إلى المهندس عبد الله بدران رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب النور لتكون مقرا للهيئة البرلمانية للنور.*


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"العريان": دعوات مقاطعة الانتخابات لن يستجيب لها الشعب المصرى*



وهى المقاطعة هتجيب نتيجة مع ناس ديقة التزوير؟؟؟​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*حبس ابو اسلام اربعة ايام على ذمة التحقيق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*غلق جميع مداخل ومخارج بورسعيد في سابع أيام العصيان.. وسد منفذ الرسوة الجمركي ومنع سيارات الشحن من العبور
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر قضائي : العليا للانتخابات طالبت المالية بتوفير مليار جنيه ميزانية العملية الانتخابية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*نظم عدد من أطفال الشوارع، وقفة احتجاجية، مساء اليوم السبت، للمطالبة بحقوقهم المجتمعية من تعليم وصحة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*نشب منذ قليل حريق بـ 3عمارات بشارع هدى شعراوى بوسط المدينة ولم تتمكن رجال الإطفاء من السيطرة على الحريق حتى الآن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*حاكم ولاية واشنطن : تسريبات في خزانات أرضية بمفاعل نووي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GTneCnUj6z8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


*فرصة لأطباء الباطنة تخصص ضغط وسكر وجلطة *​


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

*   	   	نجيب جبرائيل: أبو إسلام ''هتك'' عرض الثورة..ومازلنا نتلقى تهديدات  	قال   نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الانسان ، ومقدم البلاغ  ضد  ''ابواسلام'' ، أن قرار النيابة صائب، لانه لم يخطئ فى حق الديانة   المسيحية وحدها وانما اخطئ فى حق الدين الإسلامي الذى يحترم كل الاديان   السماوية بشكل عام والدين المسيحي بشكل خاص، مضيفا: '' هذا الرجل هتك عرض   الثورة المصرية وأخطئ فى حقها عندما وصف النساء التى نزلت الى ميدان   التحرير بالعاهرات والساقطات'' - على حد قوله.​  	 وأكد جبرائيل فى تصريح خاص لـ ''مصراوى'' مساء السبت،  أن هناك غضبة لدى   أنصار ابو اسلام بعد صدور قرار حبسه ولكن يجب على الجميع احترام القرار،   فهناك أكثر من شخص قبطى تم حبسهم لازدراء الدين الإسلامي واحترمنا القرار   لانه قانونى وعلى المخطئ ان ينال جزاءه .  	وأشار إلى أنه مازال يتلقى  تهديدات خاصة بعد قرار حبس ابو اسلام، وأن  القرار رادع للجميع وليس ابو  اسلام وحده.  	يذكر أن كمال مختار وكيل أول النيابة بالمكتب الفني للنائب  العام قد أمر  بحبس الداعية السلفي أحمد عبد الله الملقب بـ ''أبو إسلام''،  لمدة 4 أيام  على ذمة التحقيق، في ختام جلسة التحقيق التي تمت معه اليوم  لاتهامه بازدراء  الأديان.  	ونسبت النيابة إلى أبو ''إسلام'' 3 اتهامات  بازدراء الأديان، وإذاعة  بيانات تضر بالسلم الاجتماعي، واستغلال الدين في  إثارة الفتنة الطائفية  وقامت النيابة بمواجهة ''أبو إسلام'' بعدد من مقاطع  الفيديو المصورة التي  تتضمن أحاديث لها صلة بموضوع الاتهام.  	   	*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*المصري اليوم : الجراااااااااادعلى ابواب القاهرة فى خلال 48 ساعة..
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*المستشار فؤاد جاد الله مستشار الرئيس مرسي للشئون القانونية: لقد حدث الأمر سهوا! وان الرئاسة نظرت إلى الأعياد المعروفة فقط وهى أعياد: العمال، شم النسيم، تحرير سيناء 

سلامتها ام حسن*


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

انطلقت الآن مسيرة تضم العشرات من دوران شبرا، متجهين إلى حي شمال شبرا؛ لإعلان العصيان المدني.
ردد  المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"عصيان عصيان"، حاملين لافتات  "أنا عندي شعرة ساعة بلاك وساعة بلوك" و "البلاك بلوك أبطال مش إرهابيين يا  تجار الدين".


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*"كفاية" تطالب بمقاطعة الانتخابات ودعم العصيان المدنى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*أخصائية نفسية تخلع ملابسها بمبنى الركاب بمطار القاهرة وسط ذهول الجميع*


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

*
كشف  موقع "وورلد نت ديلي"   الأمريكي أن  الإخوان استعانوا بأعضاء من حركة حماس أرسلت خلال الأسابيع الماضية لتدريب أعضائها على الأعمال المسلحة، وذلك لمساندة النظام في البقاء حال استمرت المظاهرات المطالبة بإسقاطه.

وأضاف  الموقع أن  مكتبه في تل أبيب حصل على معلومات مؤكدة حول وجود قادة عسكريين في كتائب "عز الدين القسام" الجناح العسكري لحركة حماس، داخل مصر الآن.
ووفقا للخطة الموضوعة فقد   نفذت الإخوان خطة انتشار في القاهرة والعديد من المدن الكبرى وتستعد  للنزول  إلى الشارع إذا ما ازدادت الأمور سوءا وأوشك نظام الرئيس مرسي على  السقوط.

وأكد  الموقع أن الجيش المصري استطاع التصدي لجزء من هذا المخطط، وقام باعتقال عدد كبير من كتائب القسام في شبه جزيرة سيناء خلال الفترة الماضية، لكن هناك مجموعات نجحت في اختراقها والدخول إلى المدن المصرية   ويقوم الجيش بمتابعتهم الآن.وتأتي هذه المعلومات والتحليلات الأمريكية في   ظل ارتفاع المخاوف من حدوث صدام مستقبلي بين الجماعة والشعب المصري   بسبب تزايد حدة الاحتجاجات تجاه الرئيس محمد مرسي وممارسات الجماعة،   وانتشار الدعوات للعصيان المدني وعودة الجيش إلى الحكم مرة أخرى .
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*تجددت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بميدان الشون بمدينة المحلة بعد قيام المتظاهرين بإشعال النيران*


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أخصائية نفسية تخلع ملابسها بمبنى الركاب بمطار القاهرة وسط ذهول الجميع*



ممممممم؟ غريبة دي......وحصل لها ايه بعدها؟ قتلوها؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1dsitNnNmxM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*مستشار مرسى: لا يمكن إعتبار قتلى بورسعيد شهداء.. فبعضهم سوابق ومجرمين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*القوات المسلحة تحبط محاولة لتهريب مواد بترولية إلى قطاع غزة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*انصار ابو اسلام يهددون باقتحام دار القضاء وحرقه ان لم يتم الافراج عن ابو اسلام وينوون الاعتصام امام دار القضاء *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*المخابرات العامة المصرية ترسل تقريراً الى الفريق السيسي حول شحنة الغاز الجديد التي وافقت عليها الرئاسة تؤكد فيه أن الغاز الجديد محرم دوليًا ويضر بالأمن القومي وهو منحة مجانية من اسرائيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

*محمود شعبان يصف حزب النور السلفى بالنفاق والفجور
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يمنعون 60 طالبا بأكاديمية الشرطة ببورسعيد من السفر للقاهرة*


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

يان أقباط من أجل مصر بشأن العصيان المدنى   القاهرة فى 22/2/2013
   نؤيد العصيان المدنى ضد الإحتلال الإخوانى ونرفع شعار (عزل مرسى هو الحل)..
   ونرفض أى حوار أو تفاوض مع هذه السلطة المستبدة ونطالب بمقاطعة الإنتخابات القادمة.
   وإذا كان يسقط من أولادنا شهداء فهذا وضع طبيعى وهذا حق الثورة علينا وعلى هذا الجيل.
   ولكن أن يخطفوا الشباب وينكلوا بهم وينتهكوا عرضهم ويقتلونهم ويلقون بهم فى قارعة الطريق .. فهذا يجعل بيننا وبينهم ثأراً لا ينتهى.
   إننا نعتبر أنفسنا فى مرحلة كفاح مستمر ضد قوى الطغيان والإستبداد.
   إن العصيان المدنى أمر مشروع كالمظاهرات والإعتصامات   ونحن لسنا أقل من شعب مدينة بورسعيد الباسلة , علينا الإستمرار فى نضالنا   حتى نصل إلى غايتنا.
   إن مصر أم الدنيا لا تستحق منا أن نتركها ليحكمها هؤلاء الفاشلون.
   إنهم مستمرون فى تنفيذ مخططهم على حساب هذا الشعب   الكريم وإذا كان علينا فنحن نتحمل من أجل بلادنا كل الصعاب .. ولكننا نرفض   أى إستغلال للشعب المصرى.
إن عظمة مصر من عظمة أبنائها المخلصين​ هانى الجزيرى​ المتحدث الرسمى لحركة أقباط من أجل مصر​


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

*ا*شباكات بين الشرطة وأهالي متهم بمدينة الرياض بكفر الشيخ .. وإطلاق غاز مسيل لتفريقهم*

*


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

مصدر عسكري: الجيش يدمر 200 نفقًا في رفح.. وعملية الغمر بالمياه تؤتي نتائجه*ا
*


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

قال الدكتور إسلام أحمد  عبدالله نجل الشيخ أبو إسلام  المتهم في قضية  ازدراء الأديان:" إن الكنيسة  هي التي تقف وراء الاتهامات  الموجهة لوالده  كونه قائد مقاومة التنصير".
  	وأضاف إسلام في تصريح خاص لبوابة الوفد أن التهمة  الأساسية الموجهة  لوالده  هي إسلام 1800 فتاة على يديه في آخر 700 يوم،  وأن القضية تأتي في  سياق  تصفيه حسابات بينه وبين الكنيسة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*عازر: مبدأ المواطنة غير موجود والقائمون على النظام لا يرون المسيحيين

قالت مارجريت عازر عضو جبهة الإنقاذ ونائب رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، إن المسيحيين غير راضين رغم التعديلات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*"مخيون" لـ"الرئيس": إما الاعتذار لـ"علم الدين" أو تحويل الأمر للقضاء

طالب الدكتور يونس مخيون، رئيس حزب النور "السلفى"، الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بالكشف عن حقيقة الادعاءات التى تم على إثرها إقالة الدكتور خالد علم الدين مستشار رئيس الجمهورية السابق لشئون البيئة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*وفاة صبى بقرية الصعايدة بالأقصر بسبب إضراب الأطباء ونقص السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*الداخلية: استوردنا قنابل غاز بـ2.5مليون دولار لحماية منشآت بمليارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*رئيس مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط سابقا: نرفض مقاطعة الانتخابات*


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)

*
اعلن العشرات  من المتظاهرين بالمحلة الكبرى، صباح اليوم الأحد، الدخول فى عصيان مدنى،  احتجاجا على تعامل قوات الأمن مع المسيرات السلمية – بحسب قولهم -.
وقطع  المتظاهرون شريط السكة الحديد من أمام منطقة البوابة الأولي، ومنعوا  القطارات من المرور بطريق (طنطا – دمياط)، وأضرموا النيران فى إطارات  الكاوتشوك، محاولين إجبار العاملين بشركة "الغزل والنسيج" المتجهين للوردية  الاولى، على الانضمام للعصيان وحالياً تسعى قوات الأمن التى انتقلت لموقع  الاحتجاجات، لإقناع المتظاهرين بإعادة فتح الطريق، والتعبير بسلمية عن  مطالبهم.
*


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)

*بالفيديو ..بلطجى يعترف بأن شيخاً دفع له امول للتحرش واغتصاب الفتيات فى التحرير*
* 2013-02-24 10:45:16*

* 




*
* صرح احد معتصمى التحرير فى برنامج العاشرة مساءً مع الاعلامى «وائل  الابراشى» بأنة تم القبض على احد البلطجية وتم تسجيل معة «صوت وصورة»  واعترف انه تم دفع اموال له مقابل التحرش وتشوية صورة الميدان واثارة  المشاكل . وأضاف ان من قام بالدفع له هو احد الشيوخ المعروفين .. واكد ان  من يتم القبض عليه يتم التعامل معة بمنتهى اللطف..حتى لا يقال انه تم الضغط  عليه حتى يعترف. *

[YOUTUBE]pphU-Tnm4h0#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)

*تنظم  عدد من  الحركات والائتلافات المناصرة للجيش المصرى، مليونية غد الاثنين،  أمام  النصب التذكارى للجندى المجهول بمدينة نصر والمعروف بـ"المنصة"، لدعم   القوات المسلحة فى مواجهة محاولات الأخونة التى تتعرض لها كافة مؤسسات   الدولة، ودعم رموز وقيادات القوات المسلحة، بعدما ترددت الكثير من الشائعات   حول إقالتهم خلال الفترة الماضية.

ومن المنتظر أن يشارك فى المليونية العديد من الحركات مثل الأغلبية الصامتة   والعسكريين المتقاعدين، وعدد من الفصائل والقوى السياسية الداعمة للجيش   المصرى.*


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## SALVATION (24 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> قال الدكتور إسلام أحمد  عبدالله نجل الشيخ أبو إسلام  المتهم في قضية  ازدراء الأديان:" إن الكنيسة  هي التي تقف وراء الاتهامات  الموجهة لوالده  كونه قائد مقاومة التنصير".
> وأضاف إسلام في تصريح خاص لبوابة الوفد أن التهمة  الأساسية الموجهة  لوالده  هي إسلام 1800 فتاة على يديه في آخر 700 يوم،  وأن القضية تأتي في  سياق  تصفيه حسابات بينه وبين الكنيسة.


1800 بنت مفيهمش رجالة ؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## grges monir (24 فبراير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> 1800 بنت مفيهمش رجالة ؟؟؟؟
> ​


طالع لابوة مش بيبص فى التحرير غير على البنات هههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (24 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> قال الدكتور إسلام أحمد  عبدالله نجل الشيخ أبو إسلام  المتهم في قضية  ازدراء الأديان:" إن الكنيسة  هي التي تقف وراء الاتهامات  الموجهة لوالده  كونه قائد مقاومة التنصير".
> وأضاف إسلام في تصريح خاص لبوابة الوفد أن التهمة  الأساسية الموجهة  لوالده  هي إسلام 1800 فتاة على يديه في آخر 700 يوم،  وأن القضية تأتي في  سياق  تصفيه حسابات بينه وبين الكنيسة.


ما يقارب ثلاث فتيات يومياً هههههههههه
طيب ممكن اسالك سؤال يا ابن الشيخ 
اخواتى معاكم ....؟:2:


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رئيس مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط سابقا: نرفض مقاطعة الانتخابات*



*حرف النون فى "نرفض" تدليل على من ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*واصل منسوب مياه نهر النيل انخفاضه أمام السد العالى للأسبوع الثالث على التوالى، حيث بلغ اليوم الأحد، 174 مترا و11 سنتيمترا بفارق سنتيمترين عن منسوب أمس السبت.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*الكنائس: مقاطعة الانتخابات أو المشاركة فيها متروك للأقباط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*الكتاتنى: تغيير الحكومة يضر بالاستثمار ولا يصب فى صالح الاقتصاد*


----------



## V mary (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *واصل منسوب مياه نهر النيل انخفاضه أمام السد العالى للأسبوع الثالث على التوالى، حيث بلغ اليوم الأحد، 174 مترا و11 سنتيمترا بفارق سنتيمترين عن منسوب أمس السبت.*



*اية النحس دة 
انا مش عارفة جاي منين 
ياخواتي 
جراد ونهر بينقص وحوداث وشكلنا داخليين علي مجاعة علشان الاحتياطي اللي بيشطب 
اية كم النحس دة تفتكروا جاي منين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*"السلفية الجهادية" تقاطع الانتخابات لتحفظها على الحياة السياسية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*نائب إخوانى يشتبك مع نواب بورسعيد بسبب اعتصامهم داخل "الشورى"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*عزازى: التيار قرر مقاطعة الانتخابات.. والإنقاذ تسير فى ذات الاتجاه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*"مصر القوية" يعلن مشاركته فى الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*عودة الحركة لمترو السادات بعد قطعها لمدة 15 دقيقة من قبل ملثمين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*عااااجل:
 المتظاهرين ينزلون إلى محطة مترو السادات و يغلقون شبابيك ابيع التذاكر و يدفعون الناس لركوب المترو مجانا، والشرطه تنسحب.

 و يلقي ذلك ترحيبا واسعا من الناس.....

 شوفتوا العصيان حلو ازاى )))))))*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*مظاهرة أمام محافظة الجيزة للدعوة لعصيان مدنى وسط تشديد أمنى*

*الأحد، 24 فبراير 2013 - 18:08*






صورة ارشيفية​​*كتب علام عبد الغفار*



*توجه عدد من  أعضاء حركات الشبابية والثورية إلى محافظة الجيزة منذ قليل لتنظيم مظاهرة  تدعو للعصيان المدنى وإسقاط نظام الرئيس محمد مرسى، وذلك ضمن دعوة عدد  الحركات والأحزاب الثورية للعصيان المدنى اليوم. 

وعلى جانب آخر، شهد مبنى محافظة الجيزة تواجدا مكثفا لقوات الأمن التى أحاطت بأسوار المبنى لحمايته من أى محاولات للاقتحام. 

ووصل قرابة 40 شابا من أعضاء هذه الحركات، مرددين هتافات: "هما اثنين  مالهومش أمان العسكر والإخوان"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، وذلك فى انتظار  باقى زملائهم المشاركين معهم فى الدعوة للعصيان. 

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل..*










​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*مرسى يدعوا للحوار غداً   ..

مين جى معايا ومعاه  ..... بلغة ..... أى صرمة ..... أى جزمة قديمة ؟؟؟؟؟


اتفرجوا على المسخرة الرئاسية على اون تى فى مباشر بعد نصف ساعة 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*شركه سامسونج الكوريه قررت وقف العمل في بناء مصنعها بمصر (الذى تم البدء فيه فى أيام مبارك) لتردي الحاله الأمنيه والاقتصاديه في مصر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*جمعية المستثمريين ببورسعيد تمهل مرسي ثلاثة أيام لحل الأزمه وإلا سيغلقون المصانع غلق تام ونهائي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*حزب الاخوان يجتمع سرا فى مقرة ب بورسعيد ويمنح اسرة كل شهيد 2000 جنية, ثمن سكاتهم ودية قتلاهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

سيحل الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية ضيفاً علي الإعلامي عمرو الليثى بعد قليل في حوار شامل سيدعو فيه جميع القوي السياسية إلي جلسة حوار وطني غداً تناقش ضمانات العملية الانتخابية بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية ويؤكد حرصه علي شفافية الانتخابات.

 سيتناول الحوار العديد من النقاط الهامة وهي :
رئيس الجمهورية : سأحافظ و أدعم بكل قوة القوات المسلحة لتستمر في أداء دورها الرائد في حماية الوطن .

 المخابرات العامة. جهاز وطني يؤدون بكفاءة و إخلاص يقومون بدورهم في حفظ وتأمين مصر داخلياً وخارجياً.

أنا من طين هذه الأرض .. وانتمي لشعبها الكادح .. وأسعي لتحقيق الرفاهية لهم، عيني وقلبي على مشاكلهم .

رفع الحد الأدني لضريبة الدخل من 9000 جنيه إلي 12000 جنيه سنوياً و يستفيد منه مليونين ونصف أسرة بتكلفة 3 مليار جنيه .

تطوير 68 منطقة عشوائية بقيمة 600 مليون جنيه .

الرئيس يؤكد جدية الدولة في سرعة إعادة بور سعيد كمنطقة حرة ومجلس الشوري تسلم المشروع .

الرئيس يؤكد تخصيص قضاة تحقيق للتحقيق في حوادث القتل التي شهدتها بورسعيد والسويس وإعلان نتائجها علي الرأي العام .

 75 ألف جنيه هي جملة المبالغ التي خصصت لأهالي شهداء بورسعيد .

الأوضاع الأقتصادية صعبة.

المظاهرات والأعتصامات وأن كانت مشروعة في مناخ الحرية لكنها تضر بالاقتصاد ولا تمكننا من تحقيق التقدم الاقتصادي .

سأقوم بزيارة بورسعيد قريباً .

أطالب الإعلاميين بوضع ميثاق شرف إعلامي للحفاظ علي الوطن .

يجب علي الأعلام أن يطهر نفسه بنفسه.

ماذا نكسب إذا خسرت مصر .

أحترم النقد البناءً ولا يضيق صدري به أبداً .

سأقف بالمرصاد أمام الثورة المضاده بكل قوة و حزم .

سعيد بتضحيتي بنفسي *وعرضي *من أجل مصر .

أخص التحية للمصريين في الخارج علي مساهمتهم وترجمتهم العملية لحب مصر وتحية لحملتهم لزيادة تحويلات المصريين بالخارج .

العلاقة مع الاخوة الاقباط يربطها الحب و المواطنة


*حسين فين ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حسين فين ....؟؟؟؟*


* حسين نزلتله اللوز خلاص :new6:
*​


----------



## V mary (24 فبراير 2013)

*زيادة تحويلات المصريين بالخارج 
يالهوي ي ي ي ي 
اشوفها 
دة الناس بتبوس ايد ورجل البنوك علشان تحول فلوسها للخارج 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
دة أكيد باقي الضربات العشرة جاين في السكة​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*ايدي بتاكلني 

احصائيه سريعه كده 

الموضوع ده عمره 66 يوم 
واتعمل فيه 3342 مشاركه 
شارك بيهم 23 عضو 

دونا نبيل  1746
صوت صارخ 659
كاندي شوب 607
كوبتك ليون 61
عبود عبده عبود 58
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*الأخوان: المجلس العسكرى هو من دبر مذبحة رفح .....

[YOUTUBE]5JD75GieHNg[/YOUTUBE]


*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*صرح المتحدث الرسمى بإسم رئاسة مجلس الوزراء بأن ما يتردد فى وسائل الإعلام وبعض المواقع الإلكترونية عن العصيان المدنى عار تماماً من الصحة، وأن الذى يحدث فعلياً أن بعض الأفراد يحاولون إجبار الموظفين ببعض المصالح الحكومية وخاصة دواوين بعض المحافظات – مثل محافظة الدقهلية - على الخروج ويعتدون عليهم فى حالة عدم الإستجابة لهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*لوطن 

حسن مالك: طرحت مبادرة التصالح مع رجال مبارك لأن مصر تحتاج "كل أولادها"*


----------



## V mary (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صرح المتحدث الرسمى بإسم رئاسة مجلس الوزراء بأن ما يتردد فى وسائل الإعلام وبعض المواقع الإلكترونية عن العصيان المدنى عار تماماً من الصحة، وأن الذى يحدث فعلياً أن بعض الأفراد يحاولون إجبار الموظفين ببعض المصالح الحكومية وخاصة دواوين بعض المحافظات – مثل محافظة الدقهلية - على الخروج ويعتدون عليهم فى حالة عدم الإستجابة لهم*



*طبعا كالعادة 
ترررررررم 
دة فوتوشوب​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*العثور على جثة الناشط محمد الشافعي بمشرحة زينهم متوفي بطلقتين بعداختفاؤه منذ نزوله الاتحادية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*حزب التجمع يعلن مقاطعة الأنتخابات البرلمانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*ابو إسماعيل: من ينصرف عني ينصرف عن الإسلام .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*الدقهلية تدخل خط العصيان المدني والمئات يحاصرون المحافظة وقطع الطرق الرئيسية فى المنصورة وباقي مدن المحافظة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*حماس تسرق ماكينة الرقم القومى لشمال سيناء وتستخرج بطاقات رقم قومى لأتباعها على أنهم مصريين


[YOUTUBE]iDrJCHTqSTA[/YOUTUBE]


​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*طارق الزمر: يستحيل تزوير الانتخابات.. ولا مجال للطعن على القانون الجديد
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون شارع الهرم للدعوة إلى عصيان مدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*عصام العريان أمام "الشورى": بريطانيا تعانى اقتصاديا مثل مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*إصابة هشام طلعت بأزمة قلبية ونقله للعناية المركزة بمستشفى السلام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*حزب النور يعقد مؤتمر صحفى غداً للإعلان عن موقفه من الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*"الدستور" يعلن مقاطعة الانتخابات.. ويؤكد: لن نعترف بشرعية البرلمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون الطريق أمام مبنى محافظة الدقهلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*منى الشاذلى ووائل ابراشى ودينا عبدالفتاح ورولا خرسا ...... لم يقدموا برامجهم اليوم ..... ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*الطب الشرعى: الشافعى مصاب بطلق خرطوش بالرأس أدى إلى وفاته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*"الدستور" يعلن مقاطعة الانتخابات.. ويؤكد: لن نعترف بشرعية البرلمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*قال الإعلامى عمرو أديب مقدم برنامج "القاهرة اليوم" على قناة "اليوم"، إنه يرغب فى لقاء الرئيس محمد مرسى لإجراء حوار معه، كما تمنى أديب أن يعمل بالرئاسة لمدة أسبوع فقط!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*استمرار قطع شارع الهرم والمتظاهرون يشعلون النار فى إطارات السيارات

أشعل العشرات من المتظاهرين النيران فى 6 إطارات سيارات وسط شارع الهرم بالقرب من مبنى محافظة الجيزة فى الاتجاه القادم من الجيزة إلى الرماية، داعين لإسقاط نظام الرئيس مرسى والدعوة إلى العصيان المدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: الرئاسة حصلت على نسخة من قاعدة بيانات الرقم القومى*


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)

تزامناً مع تأخر موعد حوار الرئيس محمد  مرسي، مع الإعلامي  عمرو  الليثي، اللقاء المنتظر منذ أكثر من 4 ساعات، كتب  أحمد المغير،  المعروف  برجل الشاطر، عبر حسابه الخاص على "فيس بوك":  "مهزلة والله  العظيم". 

فيما انهالت تعليقات الأصدقاء على عبارته، فكتب حذيفة سالم "انجز يا ريس"، فيما قال حازم عبدالحميد "نهضة البلد".







أحمد المغير
وبطريقة ساخرة، قال عبدالرحمن محمد رسالة من الرئيس محمد   مرسي للشعب  قائلاً: "روحوا ناموا أنا كنت بشوف غلاوتي عندكم"، كما علق   أحمد سلطان  "مستني رنة الشاطر أو رنة المرشد الراجل ملتزم برنات"، وقال   أبوحمزة  "عرتونا الله يسامحكم".


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)

دعت عدد من الحركات والائتلافات المناصرة للجيش المصرى،    لتنظيم مليونية  غد الإثنين، أمام النصب التذكارى للجندى المجهول بمدينة   نصر والمعروف  بـ"المنصة"، وأعلنوا أن أهداف الدعوة لدعم القوات المسلحة  فى  مواجهة  محاولات الأخونة التى تتعرض لها مؤسسات الدولة، حسب تعبيرهم.

 	كما تهدف المظاهرة لدعم رموز وقيادات القوات المسلحة، بعدما ترددت الكثير من الشائعات حول إقالتهم خلال الفترة الماضية.

 	يشارك فى المليونية العديد من الحركات مثل الأغلبية   الصامتة والعسكريين  المتقاعدين، وعدد من الفصائل والقوى السياسية الداعمة   للجيش المصرى.

 	ورفض مصدر عسكرى التعليق على الدعوة، مؤكدا أن الجيش المصرى بعيد عن السياسية ولا يحب العودة لها.


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تحقق فى واقعة دهس عضو بـ"الشورى" لموظف فى شارع قصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*فتح معتصمو ميدان التحرير مبنى مجمع التحرير الحكومى، منذ صباح اليوم الاثنين، أمام المواطنين بعد أن تم إغلاقه أمس، الأحد، فى إطار الخطوات التصعيدية للعصيان المدنى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*البرادعى يحذر من "الفوضى" حال إجراء الانتخابات التشريعية فى إبريل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*تنظم عدد من الحركات والائتلافات المناصرة للجيش المصرى، مليونية اليوم الاثنين، أمام النصب التذكارى للجندى المجهول بمدينة نصر والمعروف بـ"المنصة"، لدعم القوات المسلحة فى مواجهة محاولات الأخونة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*مرسى: مصر فى حاجة لقرض صندوق النقد وفائدته مصاريف إدارية وليست ربا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات أمام محافظة الدقهليه بين انصار مرسى والمتظاهرين دون أى تدخل أمنى
(بث مباشر على قناة السى بى سى )*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*أمين "النور" بدمياط: لن نرضى بالمركز الثانى فى انتخابات "النواب"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*عمال الإنشاءات يغلقون محطة كهرباء السخنة للمطالبة بالتعيين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*إصابة العشرات فى اشتباكات الإخوان والمتظاهرين بديوان محافظة الدقهلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*"أبو الغار": ملتزمون بقرار جبهة الإنقاذ ونرفض القرارات الفردية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*الألتراس يغلق المنطقة الحرة ببورسعيد.. والجيش يؤمن منطقة الاستثمار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*أعلن عمال وأصحاب مصانع الطوب الطفلى، قطع خط السكة الحديد بقرية أبو رجوان البحرى وكفر الرفاعى وأبو نكلة بالبدرشين اليوم الاثنين، عقب صلاة الظهر وذلك احتجاجا على رفع أسعار المازوت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*أكد الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أن هناك العديد من التحديات التى تواجه المرحلة الحالية، قائلا: "الصورة ليست وردية كما يتخيل البعض".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*ألتراس المصرى يتوجه لديوان المحافظة لمطالبة الموظفين بالمشاركة فى العصيان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل حمادة المصرى بكفالة 2000 جنيه بقضية قسم بولاق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*"هيومن رايتس ووتش" لـ"مرسى ومكى": قانون التظاهر يزيد من عنف الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*شهد اعتصام مدرسى الأزهر المفصولين اليوم الاثنين، أمام مشيخة الأزهر حالات إغماء حيث أصيب والد أحد المعتصمين بالاغماء من شدة الزحام وتم نقله إلى المستشفى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*محيط ديوان محافظة الدقهلية يتحول لساحة حرب بين الإخوان والمتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*أسرة وأصدقاء حمادة المصرى يهتفون ضد مرسى بعد قرار إخلاء سبيله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*مخابز القاهرة تستعد للإضراب الجمعة للمطالبة بزيادة تكلفة إنتاج الخبز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: الكنائس متفقة على عدم المشاركة فى حوار الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*النور يعلن مشاركته فى الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. البابا تواضروس يترأس أولى قداسات صوم "نينوى" بالكاتدرائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*بدء توافد المشاركين فى مليونية "دعم الجيش" بـ"المنصة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*قال أحمد السيد النجار، مستشار وزير المالية، إن الإقرار النهائى لقانون الصكوك الذى تعده الحكومة سيتم الأربعاء المقبل خلال اجتماع مجلس الوزراء، تمهيداً لإحالته إلى مجلس الشورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون الطريق أمام ديوان "الدقهلية" بعد اشتباكهم مع الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*بلال فضل: "الشعب ينتظر ظهور مرسى عشان يتريق عليه"

أكد الكاتب والسيناريست بلال فضل، أن مضمون حوار رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى، نمطى ولم يخرج عن الكلمات "الماسخة"، التى وردت بالأغانى، التى سبقت حواره.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*قال حسام فودة أمين عام شباب حزب المصريين الأحرار، إن شباب جبهة الإنقاذ ستضع اللمسات الأخيرة لجمعة "أنا عايز أشتغل"، والتى ستكون تحت اسم مليونية "العدالة الاجتماعية " بعدما دعت لها جبهة الإنقاذ والنقابات العمالية خلال الساعات المقبلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*"ياسر على": أصبحت صامتا وليس متحدثا باسم الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*أسوشيتدبرس: الانتخابات البرلمانية تزيد الاضطرابات وتدفع البلاد للانهيار الاقتصادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*سائقو المحلة يقطعون الطريق أمام مجلس المدينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*"عاشور": حوار مرسى "استفزازى" ويؤكد أنه يسير للخلف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*أهالى المعصرة يغلقون مدرسة بعد إنشاء محطة تقوية محمول أمامها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*قررت مصلحة الطب الشرعى بزينهم إجراء تحليل الـ D.N.A على جثة الشهيد محمد الشافعى، وذلك بعد تشكك أسرته فى أن الجثة لا تخص نجلهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*مظاهرة للألتراس بجامعة القاهرة للمطالبة بالقصاص من الشرطة 9 مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*لليوم الثانى.. تظاهر العاملين بأجهزة التعمير جنوب وشمال الصعيد أمام "الإسكان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*عمال مصانع الطوب يقطعون طريق "شبين الكوم – بركة السبع"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*محام شفيق: قضية أرض الطيارين هدفها الانتقام السياسى وواثق من البراءة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*مارجريت عازر تتولى مهام السكرتير العام لحزب المصريين الأحرار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*شلل مرورى على "الصحراوى" بسبب تصادم سيارة محملة بالبرتقال بملاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل مسيلة للدموع لوقف اشتباكات المتظاهرين والإخوان

أطلقت قوات الأمن بالمنصورة، قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، بعد سماع دوى طلقات خرطوش، فى محيط مبنى محافظة الدقهلية، فى الاشتباكات الدائرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*ضبط بطل واقعة إنزال العلم الإسرائيلى من السفارة بسبب تعاطيه المخدرات*
*بطل من أبطال الثوره *


----------



## SALVATION (25 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ضبط بطل واقعة إنزال العلم الإسرائيلى من السفارة بسبب تعاطيه المخدرات*
> *بطل من أبطال الثوره *



الشعب ده غريب اوى
يعمل كل حاجة غلط ويجى عند لحم الخنزير واسرئيل ويقولك حرام هههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*وصف محمود عفيفى الناشط السياسى والقيادى السابق بحركة 6 أبريل، حوار الرئيس مرسى مع الإعلامى عمرو الليثى، بأنه "ضحك على الدقون"، ومحاولة لتضليل الرأى العام عبر ترديد شعارات فضفاضة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يرقصون "هارليم شايك" أمام مقر الإخوان بالمقطم الخميس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

* أيمن نور تعليقاً على أزمة مصر الاقتصادية: "دى حكومة فاشلة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة للمصريين الأحرار و17 حركة نسائية بـ"المنصة" لرفض أخونة الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*تراشق بالحجارة بين قوات الأمن وأطفال الشوارع فى شارع يوسف الجندى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*تجددت منذ قليل اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، حيث ألقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع بكثافة على المتظاهرين بمنطقة ميدان الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*تمكنت شرطة مترو محطة السادات، من طرد الباعة الجائلين المنتشرين داخل المحطة، بعد أن احتل الباعة الجائلون جميع مداخل محطة مترو السادات، وأدى طرد الباعة إلى مشادات كلامية بينهم وشرطة المترو وحدوث حالة من التزاحم على بوابات المترو بسبب المشادات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*عشرات الصحفيين أمام النقابة للمطالبة بالقصاص من قتلة "أبو ضيف"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو المنصة يقطعون الطريق.. ويهتفون "واحد اتنين جيش مصر فين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*العسكريون المتقاعدون يشاركون بوقفة أمام النصب التذكارى لتأييد الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*شارك الفنان عمرو مصطفى مساء اليوم الاثنين، فى الوقفة التى نظمها المئات من مؤيدى الجيش أمام النصب التذكارى، للتأكيد على رفض أخونة الجيش.*


----------



## Strident (25 فبراير 2013)

عايزين نعمل موضوع كده يكون فيه تحليل اكتر للأخبار....

يعني لما نحط المظاهرات المؤيدة للجيش....ومعاها من يومين لما مجلس الشورى (يا ترى مين مسيطر عليه؟ برافو هم دول  )
يقرروا رفع معاشات الجيش....

اﻻقي ان ده متفق مع وجهة نظر السفير الاسرائيلي السابق اللي كتبها في جيروزالم بوست Jerusalem Post...جريدة كبيرة اوي ف اسرائيل:

ان الاخوان حاسين ان الجيش مش هيقف جنبهم لو شرعية النظام وقعت....والاخوان والمعارضة الاتنين عايزين الجيش في صفهم....وكل واحد فيهم بيغازل الجيش (مجلس الشورى والمعاشات - ومن الناحية التانية المظاهرات المؤيدة)


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة من أمام محكمة الحقانية إلى مكتبة الإسكندرية للدعوة لعصيان مدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*"الإفتاء" ترسل أوراق قضية مذبحة بورسعيد لـ"الجنايات" خلال 48 ساعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو "المنصة" يعلنون عن تنظيم مليونية الجمعة القادمة لتأييد الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*وصل مطار القاهرة الدولى مساء اليوم الاثنين، السفير الإسرائيلى بالقاهرة يعقوب أميتاى، على متن طائرة الخطوط الأردنية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*أبو العز الحريرى: الإخوان يخططون لهدم الجيش وتحويله إلى مليشيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*كر وفر فى المنصورة وأنباء عن وفاة طفلين بسبب قنبلة غاز وألقت قوات الأمن بالمنصورة القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين بميدان الثورة، من بينهم محمد عبد الغنى منسق تحالف ثوار من أجل الحرية، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

*الرياسة تدعو لحوار علنى على الهواء غدا الساعة الخامسة والنصف ...... نهارا أم فجرا لم تذكر الرياسة  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*إصابة هشام طلعت مصطفى بأزمة قلبية حادة ونقله لإجراء جراحة عاجلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

*حصار سلفي لكنيسة أبومقار شبرا الخيمة وتهديدات لوقف البناء وقسم الشرطة عارف وساكت *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

* 
اقتحم عدد من أهالى الوارق مكتب وزير النقل بالدور الثانى بمقر الوزارة، مساء اليوم الاثنين، بعدما تمكنوا من اقتحام المقر بمدينة نصر، متهمين مسئولين بهيئة النقل النهرى بالفساد والتلاعب فى إجراءات المزايدة التى كانت أجرتها الوزارة لتشغيل عبّارة بجزيرة الوارق ثم عادت وألغتها.

 وفشلت قوات الأمن فى السيطرة على الأهالى الغاضبين الذين كان يقترب عددهم من الـ50 شخصا، والذين تمكنوا من اقتحام مقر الوزارة ومكتب الوزير نفسه، موجهين اتهامات للمسئولين بالفساد، ومتهمين الوزير الدكتور حاتم عبد اللطيف وزير النقل بتجاهل مشكلتهم، مهددين بالتصعيد فى حالة عدم تدخل وزير النقل لحل مشكلتهم وعدم محاسبة المسئولين.

 وتمكن الأمن من إخراجهم من مكتب الوزير، بعدما قاموا بدفع باب المكتب الكائن بالدور الثانى بالوزارة، واستطاع الأمن تهدئتهم وإقناعهم بالخروج من المكتب.

 وحاول "اليوم السابع" الحصول على رد وزير النقل حول أسباب تصاعد غضب الأهالى بهذا الشكل، وقيامهم باقتحام مكتبه، وكيفية تعامله مع مشكلتهم، إلا أنه لم يجب على هاتفه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

*سيارة جيش تطوف بورسعيد لإذاعة الأغاني الوطنية وسط فرحة الأهالي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*خبير عسكرى: قيادات الجيش الحالية لا ترغب فى السلطة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

*صفحه اسقفيه الشباب تصلي من اجل شفاء ابو اسلام



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق فى كنيسة بمدينة الغردقة وقوات الإطفاء تنجح فى إخماده 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*الكنائس الثلاث تعتذر عن المشاركة فى حوار الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*"الزراعة": البلاد تتعرض لهجمات شرسة من أسرب الجراد الصحراوى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*عبدالمجيد: دعوة "مرسى" للحوار تفترض أن المصريين سذّج ولن نلغى عقولنا*


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرات مكثفة للدعوة للعصيان المدني بالإسماعيلية** متظاهري الإسماعيلية
دعا عدد من القوي السياسيه  والشعبيه بالإسماعيلية الي مسيرات ووقفات  احتجاجيه تبدأ من مساء الغد  للدعوة للعصيان المدني لإسقاط النظام سوف تنطلق  المسيرة من كوبري البلاجات  ومحمد علي في الساعة 7 مساءا و يوم الإربعاء 27  فبراير في الساعة 12 ظهرا  ينظم سلاسل بشرية وقفة أمام مجمع المحاكم وبرج  الجوهرة وفي 7 مساء تنطلق  مسيرة من ميدان عثمان احمد عثمان بالشيخ زايد  ويوم الخميس 27 فبراير في  الساعة 3 عصرا ينظمون وقفة امام بوابة الإستثمار  وفي الساعة 8 مساء تنطلق  مسيرة بالسيارات من أمام الملاعب المفتوحة  بالأستاد.
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى بكورنيش النيل.. وأنباء عن الاستعداد لفض اعتصام التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يطرقون "الأعمدة" لإثارة الحماس خوفا من فض الاعتصام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يشعلون النيران فى إطارات السيارات للتصدى لفض الاعتصام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يزيل كتلا خرسانية من ميدان التحرير والمعتصمون يردون بالمولوتوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*أعطى اللواء حسن السوهاجى أحد القيادات الأمنية المشرفة على إزالة الكتل الحواجز الأمنية المتواجدة على جميع مداخل الميدان تعليماته للقوات بعدم المساس بخيام المعتصمين أو إزالتها، مشيرا إلى أن مهمتهم هى إعادة فتح الطريق أمام السيارات وعودة حركة المرور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على عدد من مثيرى الشغب بميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يحطمون سيارة للشرطة فى مواجهات فض الاعتصام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*حركة المرور تعود لميدان التحرير بعد نجاح عملية فض الاعتصام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تغادر ميدان التحرير بعد فتح الطريق ومعتصمو التحرير يلاحقون سيارات الشرطة بالميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*مصرع 19 فى سقوط بالون طائر يحمل 20 سائحاً من ارتفاع 300 متر بالأقصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يغلقون مجمع التحرير اعتراضًا على فض اعتصامهم بالقوة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*قطع السكك الحديدية بـ"العياط" بسبب تأخر القطارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يغلقون الميدان جزئيا بالدروع البشرية والكاوتش المحترق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*فتح مجمع التحرير بعد مشادات بين المتظاهرين والموظفين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*اليوم.. الحكم فى دعوى إلغاء اتفاقية كامب ديفيد*


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)

*




يسقط قاتل الثوار ‏@FatimaNaoot*​*كالعادة  يا مرسي تتسبب في حروب أهلية وتدعو لتمزيق الشعب نفسه. بعد كلامك غير  المسؤول في حوارك خرج مطبلوك الملتحون ليضربوا المعتصمين بالفيوم.​*


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)

جورجيت  قلينى: على الرئيس أن يثبت جماهيريته بانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.. مصر يحكمها  المرشد.. وخبرة «الإخوان» المسلمين فى إدارة البلد تكاد تكون منعدمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*أحمد فريد يستقيل من "الشرعية للحقوق".. ويؤكد: الهيئة تميل للإخوان

أعلن الشيخ أحمد فريد، عضو مجلس أمناء الدعوة السلفية، استقالته من الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، مؤكدا أن الهيئة الشرعية جهة غير محايدة لعدة أسباب، أبرزها أنها لم تنصف الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*الأموال العامة تستمع لصاحب بلاغ التحقيق فى تعيين ابن الرئيس بالمطار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*غلق ميدان التحرير مجدداً.. و"المجمع" يعود إلى العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*العاملون بأمن بالمطار يتظاهرون للمطالبة بمنحهم الدرجات الوظيفية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*أحمد ماهر: "6 إبريل" لن تشارك بحوار الرئيس لعدم الجدية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*نائب رئيس "الوفد": فض اعتصام التحرير بالقوة يعنى مزيدا من الدماء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: إحباط تهريب 19 صاروخا شمال منفذ السلوم البرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*59 شخصية عامة وسياسية تعلن مقاطعتها للانتخابات البرلمانية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون النيران على المدرسين المتظاهرين بنجع حمادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*مسئول طبى: قوات الأمن تعتقل طبيبًا من مستشفى السويس العام

قال الدكتور تامر البوهى، أمين صندوق نقابة الأطباء بالسويس، إن النقابة تلقت بلاغا عاجلا منذ قليل بقيام قوات أمن من شمال سيناء باعتقال الدكتور محمد المشتهرى طبيب جراحة من داخل مستشفى السويس العام، موضحا لـ"اليوم السابع" أن المستشفى استقبل اثنين من قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء مصابين بطلق نارى وآخر بجروح.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*مسئول طبى: قوات الأمن تعتقل طبيبًا من مستشفى السويس العام

قال الدكتور تامر البوهى، أمين صندوق نقابة الأطباء بالسويس، إن النقابة تلقت بلاغا عاجلا منذ قليل بقيام قوات أمن من شمال سيناء باعتقال الدكتور محمد المشتهرى طبيب جراحة من داخل مستشفى السويس العام، موضحا لـ"اليوم السابع" أن المستشفى استقبل اثنين من قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء مصابين بطلق نارى وآخر بجروح.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*"الإنقاذ" تستبدل موعد مليونية "عايز اشتغل" بمظاهرات 15 مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*"القضاء الإدارى" تؤجل دعوى عزل الرئيس لجلسة 21 مايو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*واشنطن: لم نطلب إزالة بيانات المنشأ فى منتجات مكافحة الشغب المباعة لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*سفارة أمريكيا تؤكد عدم وجود ضحايا أمريكيين بحادث منطاد الأقصر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سفارة أمريكيا تؤكد عدم وجود ضحايا أمريكيين بحادث منطاد الأقصر*


*أتعدوا مننا على طريقة*
*( جميع الحجاج بخير )*
:t31:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2013)

*أدان الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، الحادث الفظيع التى شهدته محافظة الأقصر وراح ضحيته 19 سائحا، *
*مبديا انزعاجه من وقوع مثل هذه الحوادث الغريبة على المجتمع المصرى،*
*حد يقول للراجل دة يعنى ( أدانة )*
*هل يدين القضاء والقدر والا نظامه أية بالظبط ؟؟؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مبديا انزعاجه من وقوع مثل هذه الحوادث الغريبة على المجتمع المصرى،*
> ​​



*على أعتبار ان المفروض الناس تموت فى حوادث قطارات ومزلقانات وميكروباصات*
*أية المناطيد دى بقى ؟؟؟*​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)

*[COLOR=black !important]




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*مجهولون يقتحمون محطة مترو السادات للإمساك بأمين شرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*دعوى قضائية للسماح للمجندين وضباط الاحتياط بالجيش بإطلاق لحاهم*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 فبراير 2013)

*جبهه الانقاد قررت مقاطعة الانتخابات

امال اللى هينزل هيختار ياما الاخوان يا السلفيين  
*


----------



## V mary (26 فبراير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *جبهه الانقاد قررت مقاطعة الانتخابات
> 
> امال اللى هينزل هيختار ياما الاخوان يا السلفيين
> *



*لا هما يبقوا يختاروا بعض 
براحتهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة للضباط الملتحين أمام الداخلية للمطالبة بتنفيذ حكم عودتهم للعمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*أدانت المستشارة تهانى الجبالى اعتداء قوات اﻷمن، التابعة لوزارة الداخلية، على الاعتصام السلمى بميدان التحرير، فجر اليوم، مؤكدة أن الاعتصام السلمى حق من الحقوق الدستورية مثل التظاهر السلمى والعصيان المدنى السلمى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*أكد مصدر مسئول بوزارة الكهرباء والطاقة، أن مدير محطة كهرباء خليج السويس التى تعمل بقدرة 650 ميجاوات، هدد صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بغلق المحطة، بسبب احتجاز عمال المحطة منذ أول أمس داخلها وعدم السماح لهم بالخروج وتغيير الوردية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*نفى الناشط السياسى أحمد دومة، أنه لا صحة لنبأ القبض عليه، وأنه حتى الآن تم التوصل إلى 10 مقبوض عليهم بالجمالية و10 آخرين بالدرب الأحمر و5 فى الظاهر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*زوجة الجيزاوى: المحكمة ترفض استلام مذكرة استئنافه على حكم حبسه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*"الحرية والعدالة": مليونية دعم الجيش تتناقض مع أهداف الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*الأسوشيتدبرس: حوار مرسى أظهر سياسة التصلب والافتقار للخطط

قالت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس إن الحديث التليفزيونى المسجل الذى أدلى به الرئيس محمد مرسى، هذا الأسبوع، يبدو أنه يهدف لتلميع صورة الرئيس الإسلامى، وسط اضطرابات واسعة النطاق قبل الانتخابات البرلمانية التى تبدأ فى أبريل، لكن الحوار أظهر الديناميكية التى اتسمت بها سياسات مصر طوال الاضطرابات السياسية التى هزت البلاد منذ شهور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*"المصرية لحقوق الإنسان" تطالب بالإفراج عن معتصمى التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*عزازى: "الإخوان" حكموا بأصوات الثورة والآن يقمعون المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*قال حسام مؤنس عضو مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى، والمتحدث الرسمى باسمه، إن التيار الشعبى ضد فض أى اعتصام سلمى بالقوة، موضحاً أن فض اعتصام ميدان التحرير من قبل وزارة الداخلية بالقوة ليس حلا ويزيد غضب المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*"القضاء الأعلى" يبدأ إجراءات رفع الحصانة عن المستشار "الزند"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

* بكرى: "الإخوان" تحاول تقسيم مصر وتشويه صورة "الجيش"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*"الصحة" تؤكد وفاة 18 فى حادث المنطاد.. و3 مصابين بـ"الأقصر الدولى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*قالت صحيفة "الديلى تليجراف" إن حادث سقوط منطاد هواء فى الأقصر، صباح الثلاثاء، ما أسفر عن مقتل 19 سائحا، هو الأحدث فى سلسلة طويلة من الانتكاسات لصناعة السياحة المتعثرة فى مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*قطع السكك الحديدية بـ"دير مواس" اعتراضاً على نقص القطارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*محافظ الأقصر: الرئيس يتابع حادث "المنطاد" وتمكنا من إنقاذ 3*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية تطورت لحد الاشتباكات بالأيدى، بين قوات الأمن المتمركزة فى محيط وزارة الداخلية وبين عدد من المواطنين الذين حاولوا الدخول إلى وقفة الضباط الملتحين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير: من يقبل دعوة الرئاسة للحوار "خائن للثورة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*أهالى الوراق يقتحمون "النقل النهرى" ويتهمون المسئولين بالفساد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2013)

*وفاة الحالة رقم 20 في حادث البالون بمستشفي الأقصر الدولي *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*"زعزوع" يتوعد بتوقيع أقصى عقوبة على المتسبب فى حادث بالون الأقصر

أعرب هشام زعزوع، وزير السياحة، عن حزنه الشديد للحادث المؤسف الذى راح ضحيته 18 سائحا، إثر سقوط منطاد سياحى تابع لشركة سكاى كروز، اليوم الثلاثاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*"شباب الإنقاذ" يقررون تدشين حملة "أنا عايز اشتغل" 15 مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*الغرف السياحية: وقف تشغيل مناطيد الهواء بالأقصر حتى انتهاء التحقيقات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*شباب "الدستور" يسلمون "الدفاع" مذكرة لكشف تحقيقات مقتل جنود رفح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*التحقيقات الأولية تكشف قطع أنبوب الهيليوم فى منطاد الأقصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*نشبت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين من عمال شركة الغازات البترولية "بترو جاس" والعاملين بالشركة القابضة للغازات البترولية أمام مقر الشركة بأول عباس بمدينة نصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*الضباط الملتحون يبدوأن فى نصب خيامهم أمام مقر "الداخلية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*عمال "بتروجاس" يحتجزون مسئولى "القابضة للخدمات البترولية" بمقر الشركة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*غرفة السياحة بالأقصر: الشركة المنظمة للرحلة المنكوبة لديها مخالفات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

* "الألتراس" يتظاهرون أمام قسم ثان المحلة للمطالبة بالإفراج عن المعتقلين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*القضاء الإدارى يلزم الرئيس والحكومة بغلق وهدم أنفاق غزة غير الشرعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*ثعابين ضخمة تهاجم محكمة شمال القاهرة*
*شهدت غرفة "قلم الحفظ" بمحكمة شمال القاهرة واقعة مثيرة، حيث ظهر ثعبان فجأة فى الغرفة وأصيب الموظفون بالرعب، مما دعا رئيس محكمة شمال القاهرة الابتدائية، إلى استدعاء أصحاب الطريقة الرفاعية للبحث عن ثعبان كوبرا بداخلها، إلا أن المفاجأة كانت العثور على 11 ثعبانا من الحجم الكبير.

 مما تسبب فى حالة من الذعر والرعب بين موظفى المحكمة.
 وأكد أصحاب الطريقة الرفاعية أن هناك المزيد من الثعابين بالغرفة، ولم يتمكن من استخراج باقي الثعابين لكثرة عددهم مما اضطر رئيس المحكمة إلى غلق الحجرة.
 وخاطب رئيس المحكمة وزارة الصحة لتولي مهمة العثور على باقي الثعابين، إلا أن مسئولي الوزارة رفضوا تنفيذ طلبه بحجة عدم اختصاصهم لاستخراج الثعابين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2013)

*تعليق اللواء سامح سيف اليزل على الاتهام الذي وجهه القيادى الاخوانى على عبد الفتاح إلى المجلس العسكري السابق و المشير حسين طنطاوى بأنهم هم الذين دبروا مجزرة جنود رفح للاطاحة بالرئيس محمد مرسى
 """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
 تسائل سامح سيف اليزل لماذا لم تكشف مؤسسة الرئاسة عن اسماء الجناة والمتورطين فى مذبحة جنود رفح حتى الآن رغم إعلان ياسر على المتحدث باسم الرئاسة سابقا أمام وسائل الإعلام أكثر من مرة انه تم التوصل إلى أسماء الجناة وقال في إحدى تصريحاته أن الكشف عن الجناة سيكون خلال 48 ساعة ومرت حتى الآن شهور ولم يتم الكشف عن اسم واحد ..؟ .
 وطالب اليزل مؤسسة الرئاسة إعطاء الضوء الاخضر للكشف عن الجناة لأن القضية تمس شرف كل جندى ومواطن مصري.
 وأضاف أن لديه معلومات مؤكدة أن الطب الشرعي وجهات التحقيقات قد توصلت إلى أسماء مرتكبي المذبحة وكذلك أسماء من ورائهم وهم من خارج مصر فلمصلحة من إذن التباطؤ في إعلان الحقيقة !! .. لافتا إلى أن هناك صورا لأحذية مرتكبي المذبحة موضحا عليها أنه تم تصنيعها داخل فلسطين وذلك بخلاف شهود العيان الذين أكدوا أن من قاموا بتلك الجريمة ليسوا مصريين .
 وأشار الخبير العسكري أن اتهام المجلس العسكري بارتكاب المجزرة يأتي لخدمة الحملة الممنهجة لتشويه صورة القوات المسلحة فى أعين الرأي العام خاصة بعدما لوحظ فى الفترة الاخيرة حجم التقارب الكبير بين الرأي العام والقوات المسلحة والاحترام المتزايد لدور الجيش تجاه الوطن والمواطنين
http://akhbarelyom.org.eg/news137315_1.aspx
 (عندما يصرح اللواء اليزل ذو التاريخ و الخبرة العريقة فى القوات المسلحة و المخابرات بمثل تلك المعلومات المؤكدة فهى بمثابة رسالة من الجيش و المخابرات تحمل حقائق يجب أن يعرفها الشعب)*


----------



## Strident (26 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تعليق اللواء سامح سيف اليزل على الاتهام الذي وجهه القيادى الاخوانى على عبد الفتاح إلى المجلس العسكري السابق و المشير حسين طنطاوى بأنهم هم الذين دبروا مجزرة جنود رفح للاطاحة بالرئيس محمد مرسى
> """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
> تسائل سامح سيف اليزل لماذا لم تكشف مؤسسة الرئاسة عن اسماء الجناة والمتورطين فى مذبحة جنود رفح حتى الآن رغم إعلان ياسر على المتحدث باسم الرئاسة سابقا أمام وسائل الإعلام أكثر من مرة انه تم التوصل إلى أسماء الجناة وقال في إحدى تصريحاته أن الكشف عن الجناة سيكون خلال 48 ساعة ومرت حتى الآن شهور ولم يتم الكشف عن اسم واحد ..؟ .
> وطالب اليزل مؤسسة الرئاسة إعطاء الضوء الاخضر للكشف عن الجناة لأن القضية تمس شرف كل جندى ومواطن مصري.
> ...



بصراحة سيف اليزل ده انا باشك ف مصداقيته جداً ... كان ليه مرات كده تحسي فاضل له شوية ويتكلم عن مؤامرات عاملها علينا سكان المريخ ^_^

ده ما ينفيش ان اكبر احتمال عندي هو ان الجماعات الإسلامية في سيناء هي اللي ارتكبت المجزرة دي (وإسرائيل ادتهم على دماغهم على فكرة  )


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)

*قال  الرئيس مرسى، إنه بحكم موقعى أرى ما لا يراه البعض الآخر من المستشارين،  وإخرج بقراراتى بناء على هذه الرؤية بعد الاستماع إلى جميع الآراء ووجهات  النظر.

جاء ذلك خلال جلسة الحوار الوطنى، مضيفا: الوضع الأمنى مطمئن تماما ولا يوجد فيه أى مشكلة.*


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)

*




​​*


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)

*شن اللواء أحمد صالح الإدكاوي، سكرتير عام محافظة الإسكندرية، هجوماً   حاداً علي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة، بعد نقله إلي   محافظة الدقهلية.​ 
وأضاف " الإدكاوي"، في تصريحات خاصة  لـشبكة الاعلام العربية "محيط"، أن  حزب الحرية والعدالة يريد تكميم أفواه  صوت المعارضة الحقيقية في محافظة  الإسكندرية، لذلك "إتفقوا" علي رحيلي عن  المحافظة إلي الدقهلية.​ وأشار  إلي أن الدكتور حسن البرنس بلا صلاحيات وإنما يعمل كنائب تحت إشراف   المحافظ المستشار محمد عطا عباس، كما أن البرنس لا يحق له التدخل في شئون   المحافظة - علي حد قوله.​ وأكد  على أن بعض الشخصيات كانت تأخذ نتيجة عمله وجهده وتنسبه إلي نفسها،   قائلا:"المهم أن تتحرك في عملك وتكون هناك نتيجة، ولا تذهب في كل مكان بغرض   الشو الإعلامي والتصوير".​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2013)

*وصول أسراب الجراد إلى جنوب الأقصر
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cNjhaEf_-MQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## V mary (26 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وصول أسراب الجراد إلى جنوب الأقصر
> *



*دي مابقتش مصر المحروسة 
دي بقت مصر المنحوسة 
انا حزينة أوي علي بلدي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2013)

*شاهد عيان الان لـ يؤكد على معركة كبيرة بين اقباط ومسلمين وضرب نار وخرطوش بشارع 30 العصافرة بالاسكندرية ويوجد وفيات واصابات من الطرفين وابتدت المعركة بين المدعو رومانى صاحب محل رخام وعائله مسلمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2013)

*اقتحام مقر التيار الشعبى المصرى بالمنصورة الآن واعتقالات عشوائية للمتظاهرين والإخوان يعتدون للمرة الثانية على التوالى على سيدات المنصورة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2013)

*مشادات بين الكتاتنى ومخيون وباكينام.. والتليفزيون يكتم الصوت ويقطع البث عن جلسة الحوار الوطنى
*


----------



## Strident (26 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مشادات بين الكتاتنى ومخيون وباكينام.. والتليفزيون يكتم الصوت ويقطع البث عن جلسة الحوار الوطنى
> *



هو الخبر ده ساركازم ولا بجد؟ 
هيشتغلونا؟ تمثيلية ماسخة اوي يعني


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر بالرئاسة للجزيرة: أوباما يوجه لمرسى دعوة لزيارة واشنطن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2013)

*تدور الآن اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين الداعين للعصيان المدنى والمطالبين بسقوط حكم الرئيس محمد مرسى وقوات الأمن بجوار مبنى محافظه الدقهليه ومحيط ميدان الثورة وشارع قنان السويس ومديريه الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*الأصالة: نرفض الإشراف الدولى على الانتخابات.. ونقبل بالمراقبة فقط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*المعداوى: نسمح لدول الضحايا حضور التحقيقات فى المنطاد المحترق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*السلمى: الجيش تعهد بعدم التدخل إلا مع الانفلات أو ثورة جديدة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*حزب التحرير المصرى يعلن مقاطعته للانتخابات وتأييده للعصيان المدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*عمال حى مصر الجديدة يزيلون رسوم الجرافتى من على جدران الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*"التيار الشعبى" يؤكد اعتقال أحد أعضائه ومحاصرة مقره بـ"المنصورة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*هدوء بمحيط الاتحادية وتراجع قوات الأمن لداخل القصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*الداخلية تمنع صحفى "اليوم السابع" من تغطية اعتصام الضباط الملتحين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*قال هانى الشاكرى، المتحدث باسم الضباط الملتحين، الذين بدءوا اعتصاما مفتوحا أمس الثلاثاء، بمقر وزارة الداخلية، إن وزارة الداخلية ما زالت تعمل بنفس عقليتها القديمة وبنفس المنطق عن طريق التعامل مع الحق بمنظورها هى، وليس بكونه حقا فى ذاته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*الضباط الملتحون يقضون أول أيام اعتصامهم أمام الداخلية وسط 4خيام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*هبوط اضطرارى لطائرة ناس إير القادمة من جدة بسبب انخفاض مستوى الرؤية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*استمرار إغلاق محطة كهرباء "العين السخنة" و"الفرنسية" لليوم الثالث

يواصل عمال شركات الإنشاء بمحطة كهرباء العين السخنة، إغلاق المحطة لليوم الثالث، بالإضافة إلى منع العمل بمحطة كهرباء الفرنسية المجاورة للمحطة التى يعملون بها، للمطالبة بالتعيين وتوفير أماكن عمل لهم داخل المحطة التى يعملون فيها منذ شهور طويلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*قالت شبكة "فوكس نيوز" الإخبارية الأمريكية، نقلا عن مسئولين، إن الأسلحة التى ساعدت المتمردين فى ليبيا فى الإطاحة بالعقيد معمر القذافى يتم بيعها فى مزادات سرية فى سيناء التى ينعدم فيها القانون،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*إغلاق مكتب التوثيق ببورسعيد لمنع تحرير توكيل السيسى بإدارة البلاد*


*أغلقت قوات الجيش الميدانى، مكتب توثيق الشهر العقارى، لعدم تمكين أهالى بورسعيد الراغبين فى تحرير توكيلات لإسناد إدارة شئون البلاد للفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى بصفته وزيراً للدفاع.

 وقال المطالبون بتوكيل السيسى، إن هذا جاء بعد تجاهل الرئيس محمد مرسى، وفشله فى تحقيق مطالب أسر الشهداء والمصابين فى بورسعيد، على حد قولهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*نفى المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة، ما تردد حول رفع الحصانة القضائية عنه، على أثر ورود اتهامات بحقه فى قضية الاستيلاء على أراضى مملوكة للدولة، التى يعتبرها حملة تشويه ممنهجة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*البرادعى: لن نخدع الشعب بالمشاركة فى ديمقراطية مزيفة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*أشعل معتصمو ميدان التحرير النيران فى خيام الباعة الجائلين، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، من اتجاه مدخل ميدان عبد المنعم رياض، بعد اكتشافهم تورط عدد من الباعة فى عمليات تسليم المعتصمين للشرطة عند دخولهم الميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*براءة 14 وحبس 12 من المتهمين بالاعتداء على أرض الجيش بالقرصاية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*رفعت السعيد: يا مرسى ارحل قبل أن ترحل بالقوة فالناس لك كارهون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*القبض على متهمين بحوزتهما 60 صاروخا شديد الانفجار بالشيخ زايد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*"النور" يواصل حصر أخونة الدولة بالمحافظات لإعداد تقرير للرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*"الزند" يطلب صورة من التحقيقات فى اتهامه بالاستيلاء على أرض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*موظفو "الصحة" يحتجزون مساعد الوزير داخل مكتبه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*الضباط الملتحون يعتصمون أمام "الداخلية" ومسيرة لقصر عابدين "الجمعة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الطيران يؤكد على ظهور نتيجة التحقيق بحادث منطاد الأقصر قريبا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*الشرطة تفاوض أصحاب مصانع الرخام على إنهاء قطع طريق الأوتوستراد بالمعادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: إحالة طبيب عبد الرحمن عز لـ "التأديب" لنشره صور الاعتداء*


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2013)

*كارثه بجد عارف الصوره دى ايه شاهد ولكم التعليق 








*​*الصورة دى ...........مش من سوريا ولااسرائيل
ده مواطن مصرى مسن .............وده ظابط مصرى متاخون
هكذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عادت الداخلية اوسوء من زمن مبارك  !!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام يطالب بالتحقيق مع "مرسى" فى واقعة "طفل المولوتوف"*


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2013)

6 إبريل الجبهة تعلن مقاطعتها للانتخابات البرلمانية ترشحاً وتصويتاً


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*"الحكومة" توافق على قانون "الصكوك" وتحيله لـ"الشورى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*توافد المتظاهرين على ميدان الثورة بالمنصورة بعد اشتباكات أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*صحف أمريكية: مقاطعة الانتخابات يزيد احتمالات عدم الاستقرار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*"المفوضين" توصى بعدم قبول دعوى توقيع الكشف الطبى على مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

* ثابت لـ"الإنقاذ": مقاطعتكم ستسير مركب الإخوان دون رقيب أو معارض

وجه المهندس أشرف ثابت نائب رئيس حزب النور السلفى، النصيحة لقيادات جبهة الإنقاذ بالعدول عن قرار مقاطعة الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*لليوم السابع على التوالى طلاب الطيران يتظاهرون أمام "الوزراء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة احتجاجية لعمال وأصحاب مصانع الطوب أمام "الوزراء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*"الخارجية": قنصليتنا فى جدة تؤكد قبول الاستئناف المُقدم من "الجيزاوى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*شركات اتصالات إسرائيلية تخترق "سيناء" للحصول على معلومات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*الطب الشرعى: توزيع جثث الـ19 سائحا ضحية المنطاد على 3 مستشفيات بالقاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*"6 أبريل الجبهة" تدعو لعصيان مدنى يوم 6 أبريل المقبل لوقف الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*استمرار غلق مكتب الشهر العقارى لمنع تحرير توكيلات للسيسى ببورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*الإخوان يتنافسون على جميع المقاعد بانتخابات طلاب القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*البناء والتنمية: يطالب رئيس الوزراء بالتدخل لعودة الضباط الملتحين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*تظاهر عمال "حلوان للنسيج" أمام "المالية" للمطالبة بصرف رواتبهم*


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2013)

*منع طالبة من التقاط صور تذكارية مع زملائها بسبب عدم ارتدائها الحجاب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*"السلفية" تدعو للاحتشاد الجمعة أمام قصر عابدين لدعم الضباط الملتحين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*عضو الجبهة: مطالبة أمريكا لـ"الإنقاذ" بالمشاركة فى الانتخابات مرفوضة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر بالكهرباء:الجيش يتجه لفض اعتصام "السخنة" ومصدر عسكرى ينفى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*تعطل قطار متوجه من القاهرة إلى المنوفية بسبب عطل فنى فى الجرارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*فرق مكافحة الجراد تتمكن من السيطرة على بعض التجمعات بالبحر الأحمر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر بالطب الشرعى: ظهور نتيجة تحليل الـDNA الخاصة بـ"الشافعى" غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: التحقيقات أكدت أن طيار منطاد الأقصر أول من اشتعلت به النيران*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*القنصل البريطانى فى مصر يزور موقع سقوط المنطاد بالأقصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*"برهامى" يستقيل من "الهيئة الشرعية".. ويطالب "الشاطر" برفع يده عنها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*ناشط سيناوى يكشف مخطط توطين الفلسطينيين شرق العريش*


*أكد الناشط السياسى محمد المنيعى، أن مشروع المجرى الملاحى الجديد المقرر حفره من طابا فى الجنوب وحتى البحر المتوسط فى شمال سيناء، سيتسبب فى فصل مناطق شرق العريش والتى تشمل الشيخ زويد ورفح عن الوطن.

 وأكد المنيعى أن هذا المشروع هو مخطط لتوطين الفلسطينيين فى هذه المناطق، لتكون وطنا بديلا لهم، وذلك حتى يتم إلغاء قرار العودة إلى فلسطين.

 جاء ذلك خلال مشاركته فى خيمة الاعتصام بالشيخ زويد.*


----------



## چاكس (27 فبراير 2013)

*أعلنت الصفحة الرسمية للفريق أحمد شفيق، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، عن لقاء سوف يجريه الفريق، "ليوم، على قناة "العربية"، في تمام الساعة السادسة مساء، يطالب فيها بانتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية في وقت واحد تحت رقابة دولية.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *منع طالبة من التقاط صور تذكارية مع زملائها بسبب عدم ارتدائها الحجاب*





*تعرضت الطالبة هبة محمد المتفوقة علميا ورياضيا لإغتيال معنوى على يد مديرة مدرسة أسماء بنت أبى بكر الإعدادية بالعامرية - الاسكندرية - والتى يفترض فيها الأمانة على بناتنا لأنها أم لأطفال فى مثل سن هبة حيث منعتها وحرمتها بعد إستلام شهادة التقدير لتفوقها فى رياضة الكاراتية من التصوير مثل باقى زميلاتها بحجة أنها غير محجبة .. فمن يعيد البسمة لوجه تلك الزهرة ويمسح الإهانة التى لحقت بهبة وأسرتها السكندرية بعد الإغتيال المعنوى الذى تعرضت له على يد المربية الفاضلة*


----------



## grges monir (27 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تعرضت الطالبة هبة محمد المتفوقة علميا ورياضيا لإغتيال معنوى على يد مديرة مدرسة أسماء بنت أبى بكر الإعدادية بالعامرية - الاسكندرية - والتى يفترض فيها الأمانة على بناتنا لأنها أم لأطفال فى مثل سن هبة حيث منعتها وحرمتها بعد إستلام شهادة التقدير لتفوقها فى رياضة الكاراتية من التصوير مثل باقى زميلاتها بحجة أنها غير محجبة .. فمن يعيد البسمة لوجه تلك الزهرة ويمسح الإهانة التى لحقت بهبة وأسرتها السكندرية بعد الإغتيال المعنوى الذى تعرضت له على يد المربية الفاضلة*


مش عارف اقول ابة بصراحة
اشكال  لاتمت لمعنى التربية او العلم بشىء


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*عــاجل إلغاء قرار مبارك بتفويض المحافظين فى إقامة وهدم الكنائس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*اعترف قاتل الاقباط الاربع وحارسهم المسلم بارتكاب الواقعة  بأنه قام به انتقاما من المجني عليهم بسبب تعديهم عليه بالسب والاهانة  وطرده من الغرفة التي ينام بداخلها ليلا بالرغم من سوء الأحوال الجوية  وأضاف انه قد عقد العزم علي الانتقام منهم فقام باطلاق الأعيرة النارية  عليهم من سلاح كان بحوزته ثم قام باخفاء السلاح وابلاغ الشرطة بالحادث  وتحرير محضر بالواقعة وباعترافه وتم اخطار النيابة لمباشرة التحقيق كانت  الاجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن الاسكندرية قد تمكنت من الكشف عن هوية المرتكب  الحقيقي لواقعة مقتل 5 أشخاص بينهم 4 أقباط داخل قطعة أرض بمنطقة برج  العرب وتبين أن مرتكب الواقعة هو طه موسي عبد القادر 22 سنة حارس الأرض  الذي قام بالابلاغ عن الواقعة وإختلاق رواية غير حقيقية عن قيام مجهولين  بالنزول من سيارة ميكروباص واطلاق الرصاص على الضحايا كان اللواء عبد  الموجود لطفى مدير امن الاسكندرية قد تلقى اخطارا من العميد شريف عبد  الحميد رئيس مباحث الاسكندرية بالعثور على خمس اشخاص مقتولين بقطعة أرض  فضاء كائنة بنجع السلام بدائرة القسم وعلى الفور انتقل ضباط ادارة البحث  الجنائي لمكان البلاغ وتبين أن قطعة الأرض مساحتها 6 أفدنة محاطة بأشجار  النخيل وبداخلها حجرة مساحتها 60 مترا ووجد بداخلها جثة كل من شنوده عياد  سوريال صليب 29 سنة مقاول وشقيقيه سامي 28 سنة مقاول وبشاى 23 سنة مقاول  ملاك قطعة الأرض من أهالي مركز المراغة بمحافظة سوهاج ومقيمين بدائرة قسم  الدخلية وصديقهم عادل فايز ملاك 31 سنة موظف بشركة كهرباء الاسكندرية مقيم  بدائرة قسم شرطة أول العامرية ومحمود أحمد حسين 20 سنة حارس الأرض  وبمناظرتهم تبين اصابتهم بأعيرة نارية بمختلف أنحاء الجسم*​


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*الاتحاد الاوربى سوف ندعم مصر بـ 1.2 مليار دولار
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*نظم مئات العمال التابعين لإحدى شركات الغاز، وقفة احتجاجية أمام قسم شرطة أول مدينة نصر بسبب القبض على 12 من زملائهم أثناء تظاهرهم أمام الشركة القابضة للغاز بمدينة نصر بسبب تسريحهم،*


----------



## V mary (27 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الاتحاد الاوربى سوف ندعم مصر بـ 1.2 مليار دولار
> *​



*كتر خيرهم 
محنا بقينا في وضع لا نحسد علية 
بقينا شحاتين درجة اولي ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*تجمهر أصحاب المحال بمنطقة الزمالك بعد اشتباكات مع شباب مجهولين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*أعلنت اللجنة المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة حزب التجمع، فوز سيد عبد العال أمين عام حزب التجمع، برئاسة الحزب خلفاً للدكتور رفعت السعيد*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الاتحاد الاوربى سوف ندعم مصر بـ 1.2 مليار دولار
> *​



*فى حفل غذاء أقيم امس برعاية سفير الأتحاد الأوربى فى مصر وكافة سفراء الدول الأوربية وبعض النخبة المصرية كان ملخص كلمة سفير الأتحاد الأوربى أن قارة أوربا فى ورطة ..... ونجاتها يكمن فى شمال افريقيا ..... وشمال افريقيا فى ورطة ايضا..... ونجاته تكمن فى مصر ..... لذا فالأتحاد الأوربى يريد أعانة مصر بغاية الجدية .... لكنه يواجه مشكلة ....... أين هى القيادة التى ممكن أن تكون أمينة على مصر ....؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 فبراير 2013)

*الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي, مساعد رئيس الجمهورية, هي إبنة اللواء رشاد حسن الشرقاوي نائب مدير مباحث أمن الدولة الأسبق 

رشاد الشرقاوي تم إحالته للمعاش من قبل اللواء حسن الألفي وزير الداخلية الأسبق بسبب تواطؤه مع أعضاء جماعة الأخوان المسلمين الذين كانوا يتم إعتقالهم وكان يقوم بإخلاء سبيلهم 

أخر مجموعه كان قد أخلي سبيلها اللواء رشاد الشرقاوي عدد ممن اشترك في تفجيرات سياح الأقصر التي تم إقالة اللواء حسن الألفي بسببها 

منقول*


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2013)

وصل إلى مطار القاهرة مساء الأربعاء، وفد من حركة المقاومة الإسلامية حماس  برئاسة الدكتور غازى حمد، رئيس سلطة المعابر والحدود فى غزة، قادما من  الدوحة بعد زيارة لقطر استغرقت عدة أيام.

 وأكد مصدر أن الوفد ضم أربعة أفراد وأنهى إجراءات وصوله على الطائرة  القطرية من الدوحة ومن المقرر أن يتوجه إلى منفذ رفح البرى لدخول القطاع  بعد أن التقى الوفد خلال زيارته لقطر مع عدد من المسئولين لبحث آخر تطورات  الأوضاع فى غزة وسبل المساعدات التى يمكن أن تقدمها قطر للقطاع.


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2013)

عـــــاجل وشاهد ما الذى حدث فى شعبيه  الرئيس مرسى العياط وانحدار رهيب جدااا لها وشاهد شعبيه جبهه الانقاذ  الوطنى وما الذى حدث فيها من مركز بصيره الان على الهواء


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*استبدال الإطارات الخلفية لطائرة قادمة من أبو ظبى فور هبوطها بسبب تلفها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*أكد سمير سليم عضو السكرتارية المركزية للحزب الاشتراكى المصرى، محاولة قوات الأمن المركزى اقتحام مقر الحزب بالمنصورة، للقبض على المتظاهرين الذين لجأوا إلى مقر الحزب الاشتراكى المصرى، والتيار الشعبى المصرى، الكائنين فى نفس العقار، وذلك أثناء المواجهات بين المتظاهرين والأمن.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 فبراير 2013)

*ألتراس الأهلي يعتدي على متظاهري العصيان المدني بالزمالك
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 فبراير 2013)

*البرادعى على تويتر منذ قليل: تقوم الجبهة حاليا بوضع خطة عمل لتفعيل المقاطعة وتقديم البدائل.
لن نخدع الشعب بالمشاركة في ديمقراطية مزيفة أيًا كانت الضغوط الداخلية والخارجية*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي, مساعد رئيس الجمهورية, هي إبنة اللواء رشاد حسن الشرقاوي نائب مدير مباحث أمن الدولة الأسبق
> 
> رشاد الشرقاوي تم إحالته للمعاش من قبل اللواء حسن الألفي وزير الداخلية الأسبق بسبب تواطؤه مع أعضاء جماعة الأخوان المسلمين الذين كانوا يتم إعتقالهم وكان يقوم بإخلاء سبيلهم
> 
> ...



حالياً المستشار مرتضى منصور بياكد هذا الكلام مع برنامج فى الميدان الساعة 9/51 على قناة التحرير ......


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*أمهلت الجماعة السلفية بمركز الواسطى قيادات الكنيسة بالمركز 3 أيام، لإعادة فتاة مسلمة مختفية، قيل إنها تنصرت، وقامت الكنيسة بإخفائها، وذلك بعد عثور أسرتها على كتب تعاليم المسيحية فى حجرتها، فضلا عن ورقة بخط يدها تحمل توقيع "مريم" كاسم جديد لها، فضلا عن صلتها القوية بإحدى زميلاتها المسيحيات.*
*(خبر غير مؤكد)*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفه بين المتظاهرين وقوات الامن فى المنصوره تدور حالياااا ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*









مؤمن ‏@momen0o*​*نبارك  لاخوتنا السلف في ليبيا اعتقال كل النصرانيين الكفرة من اصل مصري والذين  كانوا يبشرون بدينهم في ديار الاسلام واتمنى ان نقضي عليهم في مصر.*​*

​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*شاهد عيان: لافته كتب عليها كلنا بورسعيد سبب اشتباكات الزمالك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*"شفيق" يدعو لانتخابات برلمانية ورئاسية تحت إشراف "الأمم المتحدة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*أهالى الواسطى يقطعون السكة الحديد اعتراضا على تأخر القطارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*مرتضى منصور لـ"الضباط الملتحين": أين كانت لحاكم قبل الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*وصول عدد من أهالى ضحايا المنطاد إلى مطار القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*السفير الإسرائيلى يغادر القاهرة إلى تل أبيب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*مندوبون عن ذوى سجناء تفجيرات طابا ضمن وفد أبناء سيناء للقاء الرئيس*


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2013)

عقاب إخواني لمرضي كفر الشيخ بعد ثورتهم علي المرشد 

قيادي بالجماعة يستولي علي بنك الدم ويفرض إتاوات علي المرضي


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*تواجد أمنى مكثف بمعهد ناصر لتأمين زيارة وزيرى الداخلية والصحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*السيسى: نعاهد الله والشعب بوضع الأمن القومى فوق كل اعتبار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يكلف المجمع المقدس بإعداد مشروع لوائح موحدة للكنائس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*"التموين ": مخزون السولار للمخابز يكفى 10 أيام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*"الأسوشيتدبرس": تجاهل "مرسى" لمأساة المنطاد يظهر لا مبالاته بالسياحة

أشارت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس إلى غضب العاملين فى قطاع السياحة بمحافظة الأقصر بسبب صمت الرئيس الإسلامى محمد مرسى حيال حادث المنطاد، الذى أودى بحياة 19 سائحا، مما يمثل نكسة جديدة لصناعة السياحة الراكدة منذ الثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*"الوفد": الجبهة لن تتراجع عن قرارها بمقاطعة الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*برهامى ينفى تحريمه الجهاد فى سوريا.. ويؤكد: القتال ضد الأسد فرض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*الأموال العامة تبدأ إلغاء قرارات منع رموز نظام مبارك من التصرف بأموالهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*حاول عبد الناصر حجازى عبد العال، الانتحار أمام مجلس الوزراء، للمطالبة بصرف معاش له، حيث إنه من مصابى الثورة، حيث صعد إلى الطابق الثالث من مجلس الوزراء، وحاول إلقاء نفسه.*


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2013)

*




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*برهامى ينفى تحريمه الجهاد فى سوريا.. ويؤكد: القتال ضد الأسد فرض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام للتحقيق فى طلب دولة خليجية تأجير الآثار المصرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*"صباحى": المنصورة جعلت مقرنا رمزًا للنضال والثورة ستنتصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*أمناء الشرطة يغلقون مركز البدرشين ويعلقون عملهم بسبب تعدى شخص عليهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*دعا الشيخ محمد الظواهرى، القيادى بالسلفية الجهادية وشقيق زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، المصريين للسعى إلى تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية، للفوز بالسعادة فى الدنيا والآخرة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*نائبة بورسعيد تفض اعتصامها بـ"الشورى" وتحذر من كارثة فى 9 مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*وفد أمريكى يصل قرية البضائع تمهيدا لوصول السفيرة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*نادر بكار: "النور" يتضامن غدًا مع الضباط الملتحين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*أكدت النيابة الإدارية بالإسكندرية أن الإضراب عن العمل فى المرافق العامة جريمة تأديبية، لافتة إلى "أنه لا يجوز للموظفين العموميين الإضراب عن العمل حتى لو كانت هناك إجراءات غير مشروعة اتخذتها الإدارة ضد الموظف، لأن سبيل مقاومتها لا يكون بالإضراب وإنما بالالتجاء إلى القضاء الإدارى".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*أكد حسن أحمد، رئيس نقابة المعلمين المستقلة، إنه تم الإفراج عنه اليوم، وعن ابنه وبعض من الذين تم القبض عليهم معه، لعدم ثبوت أى تهمة ضدهم، مشيرا إلى أنه فوجئ بسحل وتعذيب ابنه "أحمد حسن" هو وغيره من المعتصمين أثناء تظاهرهم السلمى أمام ديوان عام محافظة الفيوم، اعتراضا على أخونة المحافظة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يمنع مسيرة "البيطريين" من الوصول لـ"الوزراء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*قضت محكمة جنح عابدين برئاسة المستشار هانى الليثى وأمانة سر مصطفى محمود، إحالة الدعوى التى تتهم الإعلامى إبراهيم عيسى مقدم برنامج "هنا القاهرة" بتهمة ازدراء الأديان إلى النيابة العامة لعدم الاختصاص نظر الدعوى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*قوات الأمن تسمح لـ"البيطريين" بالتظاهر أمام "الوزراء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*بدء التصويت لاختيار نواب رئيس "التجمع" والأمانة العامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام يطالب "مرسى" و"قنديل" بحلق لحيتهما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*السعيد: يعيد التصويت على انتخابات الأمين العام بعد اعتراض الأعضاء

نشبت مشادات كلامية، ظهر اليوم، الخميس، بين أعضاء المؤتمر العام السابع لحزب التجمع، فى يومه الثانى، وذلك لاعتراض عدد من الأعضاء على بدأ التصويت داخل اللجان قبل عقد الجلسة الافتتاحية لليوم الثانى للمؤتمر العام للحزب، والتى من المقرر أن يتم التصويت فيها لاختيار الأمين العام، وأعضاء المكتب السياسى، والأمانات النوعية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*الإفراج عن 122 سجيناً بالعفو الرئاسى بمناسبة ذكرى الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*المسعفون للنيابة: نقلنا الشافعى لمستشفى الهلال مصابا بـ3 طلقات فى الرأس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

* "الفضالى" يحرر أول توكيل رسمى بالشهر العقارى لتفويض "السيسى" لإدارة البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر قضائى:الزند تسلم نص التحقيقات فى اتهامه بالاستيلاء على 180فدانا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*وقفة للصحفيين ومسيرة للنائب العام بسبب التباطؤ فى قضية "أبوضيف"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*حسن فياض يفوز بأمانة الحريات بـ"التجمع" بعد تنازل منافسه له*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*التيار الشعبى: الأمن و"الإخوان" يمنعان إسعاف مصابينا بالدقهلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*أكد اللواء أحمد عبدالله محافظ بورسعيد أنه لم يتم حتى الآن تحديد موعد لزيارة الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى المحافظة، قائلا "إن الرئاسة لم تبلغه بموعد الزيارة التى أعلن عنها الرئيس مرسى مؤخرا".*


----------



## چاكس (28 فبراير 2013)

*بعد مرور يوم واحد على وقوع حادث مصرع طفل أسفل قضبان مترو دار السلام، لقى طفل آخر مصرعه فى نفس مكان الحادث بعدما انزلقت قدماه أسفل المترو مما أدى إلى تمزيق جسده إلى أشلاء، فتحرر محضر بالواقعة وصرحت النيابة بدفن جثة الطفل بعدما أكد التقرير الطبى أن الوفاة لا تشوبها أى شبهة جنائية. 

البداية كانت بورود بلاغ إلى قسم شرطة دار السلام يفيد بأنه أثناء قدوم قطار المترو إلى محطة دار السلام انزلقت قدم طفل يبلغ من العمر 11 سنة أسفل عربة القطار أثناء محاولته فتح باب القطار عقب إغلاقه محاولا الركوب، حيث سقط من أعلى الرصيف مما أدى إلى دهسه تحت عجلات عربة المترو، فاستغاث الركاب بسائق المترو الذى توقف بينما نقل الركاب المجنى عليه إلى المستشفى ليصل إليها جثة هامدة عقب تمزق أشلائه. 
استمعت النيابة إلى أقوال أهلية المتوفى وبعض شهود العيان على الواقعة، الذين أيدوا صحة الواقعة ولم يحملوا سائق المترو أى مسئولية عن الحادث. 

كانت محطة مترو دار السلام قد شهدت أول أمس واقعة مشابهة عندما لقى طفل يبلغ 13 عاما مصرعه أثناء محاولته استقلال المترو متجها إلى منزله عقب خروجه من المدرسة، وكشفت التحقيقات عن عدم تحمل سائق القطار أى مسئولية حول الحادث. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع

*


----------



## چاكس (28 فبراير 2013)

*إعتذر الدكتور محمد البرادعى - رئيس حزب الدستور - والسيد حمدين صباحى - مؤسس التيار الشعبى عن لقاء وزير الخارجية الامريكيه جون كيرى , والذي جاء مصر بغرض إقناع المعارضة المصرية بالمشاركة في الإنتخابات القادمة.*


----------



## چاكس (28 فبراير 2013)

*أوقف المئات من شباب مدينة القنطرة شرق اليوم، حركة المعديات بقناة السويس، خاصة معديات الأفراد العاملة بين مدينتى القنطرة شرق والقنطرة غرب احتجاجا على فض اعتصامهم بالقوة من قبل قوات الأمن بالقنطرة شرق. 

ومنع المحتجون المعديات ورشقوا العابرين بالحجارة وتجرى أجهزة الأمن مفاوضات لإعادة تشغيلها حاليا، وطالب الشباب بسرعة توفير وظائف لهم والتحقيق فى واقعة إطلاق النار عليهم من قبل الأمن خلال الاعتصام داخل محطة المياه المؤدية إلى سيناء. 

نشبت مشاجرات بين العابرين للمعديات والمحتجين مما أدى إلى توقفها تماما وتكدس الآلاف على ضفتى القناة ووصلت قيادات أمنية للتفاوض معهم. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*الحكومة المصرية تطلب رسميا من الاتحاد الأوروبى مراقبة الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*أهالى قرية سنهور يقطعون طريق (دسوق – القاهرة) ويعترضون قطارًا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*انتظام العمل بـ"موانئ بورسعيد" بعد إقناع الألتراس بفتح الطريق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*سلاسل بشرية بميدان الشون بالمحلة تضامناً مع العصيان المدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*أهالى كوم أمبو يحتشدون أمام كنيسة مارجرجس والأمن يفرض كردونا حولها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*الجراد وصل مزارع سوهاج الجبلية.. و"الزراعة" تحاربه خارج الحدود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*السفير التركى يغادر مكتب الإرشاد.. وسط توافد راقصى "هارلم شايك"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*أقام المتظاهرون أمام مكتب الإرشاد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم، حفلة رقص شعبى على أنغام الـ"دى جى"، وذلك بالاشتراك مع أهالى المنطقة المحيطة بالمقر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يطارد المتجمهرين أمام كنيسة مارى جرجس بكوم أمبو لإبعادهم عنها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*مؤسس "اﻷمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر": نرفض الديمقراطية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن المركزى ينتشر حول منازل الأقباط بكوم أمبو لتأمينها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*أخلى رجال الشرطة كوم أمبو محطة سكك الحديد الخاصة بالمدينة، وذلك عقب سقوط عدة قنابل مسيلة للدموع عليه، وأصيب العشرات من الركاب بحالات إغماء نتيجة انتشار الغاز بكثافة فى الهواء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

* صحفيون يحرقون صور "مرسى" و"الشاطر" لعدم القصاص لـ"أبو ضيف"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*انتهاء الوقفة الاحتجاجية أمام مقر الإرشاد بعد أداء رقصات هارلم شايك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*خطباء المساجد حول كنيسة مارى جرجس يناشدون متظاهرى كوم أمبو المغادرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2013)

*"صباحى" يرفض لقاء "كيرى" احتجاجاً على تدخل أمريكا فى قرار المقاطعة*


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2013)

أقام  المتظاهرون  أمام مكتب الإرشاد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم،  حفلة رقص شعبى  على أنغام الـ"دى جى"، وذلك بالاشتراك مع أهالى المنطقة  المحيطة بالمقر،  فيما قام البعض باستخدام الصاعق الكهربائى، أثناء الرقص  واستخدام الطبول.



وأكد المشاركون فى الحفل على استمرار إقامة حفلهم أمام المقر حتى الساعات   الأولى من صباح الجمعة، وهتف الشباب أثناء الرقص "ارحل.. ارحل يا مرسى"   فيما قاموا بترديد الأغانى الشعبية.



من ناحية أخرى قام عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالوقوف أمام سور المقر منعاً لاقتحامه، واستمر التواجد الأمنى المكثف.







































































































​


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2013)

بركات النحس الرئاسي:عشرة ملايين جرادة فى الطريق


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2013)

*
تجمع عدد من  ضباط الشرقية أمام منزل الرئيس مرسى، مهددين بسحب الخدمات الأمينة من أمام  المنزل تضامنا مع الملازم أول "أحمد حمدى" أحد ضباط المكلفين بحراسة منزل  الرئيس بالزقازيق.

وكانت شبت مشادة كلامية بين الضابط وعبد الله نجل الرئيس مرسى، بسبب تأخر الضابط فى فتح الحاجز الحديدى له.

وذكر شهود عيان، أن ابن الرئيس وبخ الضابط، وقال له "أنا هوريك.. وهقعدكم كلكم فى بيوتكم أنتو تفتكروا نفسكم مين !!!!!".*


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2013)

*أعلن الدكتور محمد البرادعى، رئيس حزب الدستور، عبر الصفحة الرسمية له، على الفيس بوك،​اعتذاره  هو وحمدين صباحي، مؤسس التيار الشعبى عن لقاء وزير الخارجية الأمريكية جون  كيرى, والذي جاء مصر بغرض إقناع المعارضة المصرية بالمشاركة في الانتخابات  القادمة.​*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*عاد  الى القاهرة مساء اليوم الخميس المستشار سعيد مرعي نائب رئيس  المحكمةالدستورية العليا قادما من البحرين بعد ان أنهى إجراءات إعارته هناك  لتسلم مهام منصبه وبذلك يكتمل تشكيل المحمكة الدستورية العليا وفقا  للدستور الجديد برئيس وعشرة أعضاء.*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*أعلن  اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، عن وقفة احتجاجية أمام المكتب الإعلامى للأمم المتحدة  بالقاهرة مساء الأحد المقبل، تنديداً بالاعتداء على كنيسة كوم أمبو،  بأسوان وكنيسة بنى سويف وشبرا.

ووصف الاتحاد فى بيان له مساء الخميس، هذه الحوادث بالاضطهاد الممنهج ضد  الأقباط، مشيرا إلى تقاعس الدولة ممثلة فى وزارة الخارجية عن حماية  المواطنين الأقباط فى ليبيا والذى انتهكت حقوقهم ووجهت إليهم اتهامات زائفة  لا تنم إلا عن تعصب دينى وفكرى أعمى وأصم.

وندد الاتحاد، بتكرار أحداث العنف والتعدى التى تهدف تقطيع الجسد المصرى  إلى أشلاء، ووضح ذلك جلياً فى الأحداث التى وقعت أخيرا فى كنيسة الفيوم  وكنيسة بنى سويف وشبرا الخيمة ومؤخراً كنيسة كوم أمبو بأسوان.

وأكد البيان، أن تلك الأحداث تعد انتهاكاً لدولة القانون ولحقوق وحريات  الإنسان، الأمر الذى تتحمل معه الدوله المسئولية كاملة تجاه هذه الأحداث.

وأعلن الاتحاد، عن تبنى كافة وسائل التصعيد لوقف هذه الأعمال الإجرامية  بالطرق القانونية وغيرها، حيث إنه لم يعد الأقباط كماضيهم ولم يسمحوا مرة  أخرى بأن يكون وسيلة لتمرير سياسات سيئة وتجاوزات أسوأ من الدولة.

اليوم السابع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*أكدت مصادر مطلعة بمصلحة الطب الشرعى، أنه تم الانتهاء من تشريح الـ6 جثث الذين لقوا مصرعهم فجر اليوم فى حريق عقار بباب الشعرية، والذى تبين منه أن جميع حالات الوفاة نتيجة حروق بكامل الجسد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*كبار مدينة كوم أمبو يمهلون الشرطة حتى صلاة الجمعة غداً لإعادة المدرسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*برهامى: الضباط الملتحون مظلومون.. وعلى الرئيس إنصافهم وإعادتهم للعمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

* شهد ميدان الثورة بالمنصورة، حالة من الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، بعد إلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف على مديرية الأمن القديمة ومبنى محافظة الدقهلية، وأشعلوا النيران فى إطارات الكاوتش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*بكار: سنشارك فى الانتخابات حتى لا يسيطر الإخوان على الدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*صباحى: أمريكا مطمئنة لمصالحها فى المنطقة فى ظل وجود الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*إصابة 5 بينهم أمين شرطة فى أحداث كوم أمبو الطائفية بأسوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*ضباط يتجمعون أمام منزل مرسى بالشرقية لمشادة بين نجله وطاقم التأمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*إدخال 47 شاحنة مواد بناء إلى قطاع غزة عبر ميناء رفح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*دعت القوى الثورية بالشرقية للتظاهر اليوم، عقب صلاة الجمعة، أمام منزل الرئيس مرسى للتضامن مع الضابط الذى تعرض للإهانات من نجل الرئيس الأصغر "عبد الله"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*اليوم... وقفة احتجاجية للعسكريين المتقاعدين أمام النصب التذكارى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*ضباط الأمن المركزى ينضمون للمعترضين على إهانة ابن الرئيس لزميلهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*الأحد.. اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو ينظم وقفة ضد الاضطهاد الممنهج للأقباط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"برهامى": العلاقة بين "النور" والإخوان تغيرت بعد وصول "مرسى" للحكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*مكبرات الصوت لمسجد كوم أمبو تحذر من اقتحام الكنيسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*تحت شعار "أين وزارة الداخلية من احترام وتنفيذ الأحكام القضائية"، يواصل الضباط الملتحين اعتصامهم لليوم الرابع على التوالى، على رصيف وزارة الداخلية، للمطالبة بإصدار قرار من الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية يسمح بإطلاق اللحية داخل الوزارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*اليوم.. مخابز البحر الأحمر تبدأ تطبيق منظومة الخبز الجديدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"الدعوة السلفية" تطالب خطباء المساجد بالتحذير من المد الشيعى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*شركة "المنطاد المنكوب" تعوض أسر الضحايا بـ8 ملايين و400 ألف جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*الباعة الجائلون يبدأون التوافد على "المنصة" قبل مليونية "دعم الجيش"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*المرشد العام للإخوان (الكاذبون) :نحن جامعو حسنات ولسنا جامعى أصوات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يضبط قنبلة طيران إسرائيلية زنة 120 كيلو شرق مدينة العريش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"وورلد تربيون": الجيش يصدر ثانى تحذير لنظام "مرسى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*بكرى والجبالى وعكاشة يصلون المنصة للمشاركة بمليونية لا لأخونة الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*تفقد اللواء أسامة الصغير، مدير أمن القاهرة، صباح اليوم الجمعة، محيط النصب الجندى المجهول بمدينة نصر، فى إطار تفقد الحالة الأمنية قبيل ساعات من مليوينة دعم الجيش. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*محيط الاتحادية يخلو من الأمن والمتظاهرين فى مليونية "لا لأخونة الجيش"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*مؤيدو الضباط الملتحين: "يلا يا ريس اغضب ثور واحمى سنة الرسول"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*وحيد عبد المجيد: قيادات "الإنقاذ " تتجه لرفض لقاء جون كيرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*صحفيون يتهمون الرئيس وقيادات إخوانية باغتيال الحسينى أبو ضيف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*هجوم مسلح بقذائف آر بي جي على مصنعي أسمنت الجيش وسيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*خطيب المنصة يتهم "حماس" بمحاولة إشعال الأوضاع فى مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*مظهر شاهين يطالب وزير الأوقاف بالاستقالة من الهيئة الشرعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*خطيب "الضباط الملتحين" لمرسى: أرس دولة العدل فأنت رئيس لكل المصريين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة من القائد إبراهيم لـ"محلى إسكندرية" ودعوات لمقاطعة الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"العسكريين المتقاعدين" يقيمون منصة للمشاركة بمليونية دعم الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*تعزيزات أمنية أمام منزل الرئيس مرسى بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*المشاركون بمليونية "دعم الجيش" يرددون الأغانى الثورية أمام المنصة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*قال عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر والقيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن الجبهة لم تقرر مقاطعة انتخابات مجلس النواب القادمة، بسبب رفضها الانتخابات من الأساس، لكنها تطالب بتأجيلها، نظراً لأن أوضاع البلاد بشكل عام لا تسمح بإجراء انتخابات فى الوقت الراهن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*صحفيون يحاصرون ممدوح الولى.. وتشابك بالأيدى بين أعضاء "العمومية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة لـ"المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية" للمطالبة بعودة الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*مشادات بين المتضامنين مع الضباط الملتحين وعدد من المارة بعابدين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"6 إبريل": لم نتلق دعوة للقاء "كيرى".. ونرفض التدخل الأجنبى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*اتهم الشيخ محمد عبد الله نصر، منسق جبهة أزهريون مع الدولة المدنية، جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالتخطيط لبيع آثار مصر إلى قطر، وذلك بعد تحقيق انفرد به "اليوم السابع" حول الواقعة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة من "الفتح" لـ"عابدين" لدعم الضباط الملتحين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"الولى" يتمكن من الصعود لمكتبه بعد محاولة منعه من جانب صحفيين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يتجمعون حول المنصة ويهتفون ضد الرئيس والإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يشارك فى مسيرات اليوم لوضع "الزهور" على الجندى المجهول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو المحلة يحرقون شعار الإخوان المسلمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*المصلون يقاطعون "صفوت حجازى" فى خطبة الجمعة لتحدثه عن السياسة وأكد شهود عيان ممن كانوا يؤدون صلاة الجمعة بمسجد عماد راغب بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر، بأن أجهزة المباحث سيطرت على الأوضاع داخل المسجد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*عدم اكتمال النصاب القانونى لـ"عمومية الصحفيين" وتأجيلها لـ"15 مارس"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*ليبيا توجه تهمة التبشير ودخول أراضيها بدون تأشيرة لنحو 50 مسيحيا مصريا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرون بالإسماعيلية يغلقون محطة السكة الحديد ساعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*عدم اكتمال النصاب القانونى لـ"عمومية الصحفيين" وتأجيلها لـ"15 مارس"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة من التحرير إلى دار القضاء للمطالبة بالإفراج عن المعتقلين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*حملة جمع توقيعات لمطالبة الرئيس بعودة الضباط المحلتين لأعمالهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأيدى بـ"الصحفيين" ومنع " الولى" من الخروج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*بدء اقتراع اختيار الأمين العام الجديد لحزب الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة خلفاً للبلتاجى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"التعليم" تشكل لجنة للتحقيق فى حرمان التلميذة غير المحجبة من التكريم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأيدى بين "الإخوان" والمستقلين فى عمومية المهندسين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو المنصورة يقطعون الشارع أمام المحافظة تنديدا بحكم المرشد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*الرئيس يوافق على حضور احتفالية يوم المهندس بالنقابة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأيدى بين مؤيدى الضباط الملتحين وناشطين بميدان الأربعين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*لافتات بـ"التحرير" للدفاع عن خطيب الميدان فى مواجهة انتقادات الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*ابنة خيرت الشاطر: تركت العمل السياسى وأتفرغ للدعوة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الصحفيين بسبب "الولى" وإصابة مرشح للعضوية بغيبوبة سكر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*بيان مجهول يوزع فى العريش يصف النظام بـ"الطاغوت"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*إغلاق طريق النصر أثناء مليونية "لا لأخونة الجيش" وتزايد عدد المشاركين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"الولى" يغادر "الصحفيين" وأنصاره يهتفون: "عاش النقيب"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"بكرى" يقود مسيرة تضم المئات للمشاركة فى مليونية "لا لأخونة الجيش"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*حملة توقيعات بالفيوم لتفويض "السيسى" لإدارة شئون البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*للمرة الثانية عشرة.. أهالى قرية بالشرقية يطبقون حد الحرابة على بلطجى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"شباب الثورة" يعلن الاعتصام أمام "المنصة" لحين إسقاط حكم الإخوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## V mary (1 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



*سوري بس دي بقي بيعمل كاكا 
والواحد قرف خالص​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*حزب الحرية والعدالة يوزع منشورات فى شبرا عن توزيعه للخبز فى المنازل بسعر عشرة قروش للرغيف + سبعة جنيهات شهريا .....

وسلملى على دعم حكومة هشام قنديل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*"أبو إسلام" يصل لقصر عابدين للتضامن مع الضباط الملتحين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*إعادة بين خالد حنفى والسمرى على منصب أمين الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*خبر قديممممممممممممممممممم

[YOUTUBE]enKtwZr9xJg[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*"أبو إسلام" يصل لقصر عابدين للتضامن مع الضباط الملتحين*


----------



## V mary (1 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *"أبو إسلام" يصل لقصر عابدين للتضامن مع الضباط الملتحين*



*يازين ماختاروا للتضامن معاهم 
بس هم مش مكسوفين من نفسهم 
بقي بدل مايعتصموا ضد سياستهم الزبالة مع الناس والشعب وتخاذلهم في اداء واجبهم تجاة امن وامن الموطنين 
وتجاة الرشاوي اللي بيخدهوها سواء كان افراد او ظباط عني عنيك 
بيعتصموا علشان يربوا دقنهم 
لا فعلا افرح يا شعب بالظباط هم كل اللي هيغرواة في نفسهم دقنهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*شاهندة مقلد تطالب الجيش بحماية الشعب من مليشيات الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*معارضو ممدوح الولى يعتدون عليه فى شارع رمسيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش يفاوض المحتجين بـ"كهرباء" العين السخنة بالسويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*خالد حنفى أمينا عاما للحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة بـ181 صوتا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمحتجين أمام كنيسة مارى جرجس بكوم أمبو*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*بكرى يتهم شورى الإخوان بالوقوف وراء مقتل شهداء رفح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خالد حنفى أمينا عاما للحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة بـ181 صوتا*



*خالد حنفى: سنعيد رسم صورة "الحرية والعدالة" فى الشارع

هايخلوها بالألوان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*بوعزيزى جديد بالمرج يشعل النار فى نفسة لإزالة الشرطة بضاعته *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*شلل مرورى بشارع النصر.. و"الجبالى" تغادر دون إلقاء كلمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gk_f-GiTJ2E&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2013)

*تسلم ايدك يا سيد المعلمين
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*بالقانون.. مبارك خارج السجن 12 إبريل القادم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*خلى الحكومة تشوف .....

[YOUTUBE]H8AwSVLikks[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*وحتتبنى الكنيسة يا إبليس ...... وسنضعك تحت النعال


[YOUTUBE]WfKhJ0t1k-w[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 مارس 2013)

*   						8 مارس بدء العصيان المدنى بالمحلة *









                                   ارشيفية​ 
   	  		 		   			 								الغربية – رضوى خضر: 			 	  	   		  		 الجمعة , 01 مارس 2013 19:26 		     
      	 	نظمت القوى الثورية والسياسية مسيرة حاشدة بعد صلاة الجمعة، انطلقت من  مسجد عبد الحى خليل واتجهت إلى ميدان الشون بالمحلة الكبرى، للمطالبة  بإسقاط حكم المرشد، ورفض هيمنة فصيل واحد على مفاصل الدولة.
    	كما أعلنت القوى الثورية بالمحلة عن بدء عصيان مدنى عام يوم 8 مارس  المقبل، يشمل جميع المصالح الحكومية والمصانع والشركات العامة والخاصة،  للمطالبة برحيل النظام وإسقاطه ومحاكمته على قتل الشهداء الذين سقطوا  ابتداءً من 25 يناير 2013 وحتى الآن .

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - 8 مارس بدء العصيان المدنى بالمحلة 
​


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بكار: سنشارك فى الانتخابات حتى لا يسيطر الإخوان على الدولة*


 عندة حق صراحة
هههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*أنتشار فيديو للبالون المحترق وهو على وشك الغرق فى النيل سنة 2011


[YOUTUBE]HSxaFXZq4f8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*كمال خليل: لابد من نشر فكرة العصيان المدنى للتخلص من الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*حمدى الفخرانى يطالب "الجيش" بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*منسق تيار الاستقلال: سنقاضى "مرسى" دوليا إذا أصر على الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة تجوب محيط "المنصة" بعلم مصر للتنديد بـ"أخونة الجيش"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*الأجهزة الأمنية تحبط محاولة اقتحام مديرية أمن الغربية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*حرب شوارع بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى طنطا وحالات اختناق بين الأهالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو المحلة يشعلون النيران بالإطارات ويرشقون القطارات بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *خلى الحكومة تشوف .....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]H8AwSVLikks[/YOUTUBE]*​



*الفيديو ده صعب وبكانى حقيقى 
ياااا رب اتدخل واكشف للعالم كله الحقيقه 
دم ولادك بيصرخ اليك ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*المارة يحتمون بالمساجد المحيطة بالأحداث فى كوم أمبو هربا من الغاز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*انباء غير مؤكدة عن خروج الوفد من جبهه الانقاذ الوطني ومشاركته في الانتخابات *


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات ونيران داخل كنيسة كوم امبو 

استغاث عدد من الشباب  المعتصمين داخل كنيسة مارجرجس بكوم امبو بموقع وطنى الاليكترونى لتدهور  الوضع الامنى حول الكنيسة وتكاثر زجاجات المولتوف التى القيت على الكنيسة  ودخلت اليها بالفعل وقد انقطع الاتصال بالشباب الذين انهمكوا فى اطفاء  النار وسط​*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*





*
*مجهول يطلق عيار خرطوش ويصيب ضابط و 3 مجندين بالمنصورة*​*
الدقهلية :- رامي القناوي ونيفين عبدالغني



قام شخص بالاقتراب من القوة الأمنية المحيطة بديوان عام محافظة الدقهلية من  جهة البنك الأهلي المصري أثناء الاشتباكات الدائرة الآن بين الأمن  والمتظاهرين، وقام بإخراج فرد خرطوش، وأطلقه على القوة الأمنية الموجودة  أمام المحافظة وفر هاربًا.
وقد أدى ذلك إلى إصابة ضابط من قوات مكافحة الشغب وثلاثة مجندين، وتم نقلهم  إلى مستشفى المنصورة الدولي، ومازلت الاشتباكات مستمرة حتى الآن.


















*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات ونيران داخل كنيسة كوم امبو الان واستغاثات !!!!
*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*   	   	أقدم العشرات من المجهولين  على حرق بعض محتويات مخزن للسلع الغذائية  التابعة لحزب الحرية والعدالة  وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمنطقة منشية مبارك  التابعة لمركز المحلة الكبرى،  ما تسبب عن احتراق نافذة المخزن وبعض السلع  إلا أن أفراد وقيادات من  الجماعة والأهالي تمكنوا من السيطرة على الحريق.  	وتقدم قيادات حزب الحرية  والعدالة ببلاغ رسمي بقسم مركز المحلة يتهم فيه  مجموعات البلاك بلوك  الملثمة بارتكاب الواقعة، وكلفت إدارة البحث الجنائي  بالتحري ظروف  وملابسات الواقعة وأخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق.  	   	*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*البحث  عن ٥٠٠ حمساوى .. وصلوا القاهرة لتنفيذ عمليات إرهابية 			 			 			 		  		                   		
*
*



*​ البحث  عن ٥٠٠ حمساوى .. وصلوا القاهرة لتنفيذ عمليات إرهابية​ قالت   مصادر أمنية أن وزارة  الداخلية أنها تلقت تكليفات من جهات سيادية بضرورة   تتبع قرابة ٥٠٠ فلسطينى  ينتمون إلى حركة حماس، دخلوا البلاد بطرق غير   شرعية فى الفترة من ١٤ حتى  ٢٤ فبراير الماضى، مشيرة إلى أن بينهم ٣ يشتبه   فى انتمائهم لجماعات  إرهابية، ودخلوا البلاد للاشتراك مع آخرين فى ارتكاب   عمليات تخريبية.
  وأضافت  المصادر للمصري  اليوم إن تحريات الوزارة أسفرت   عن أن المطلوبين تجمعوا فى منطقة الأزبكية،  واستأجروا شققاً مفروشة،   وبعضهم أقام فى فنادق من الدرجة الثالثة بنفس  المنطقة.
 وقالت أن مأمور قسم  الأزبكية تلقى كشفاً بأسماء المطلوبين   للبحث عنهم وضبطهم والتأكد من  هوياتهم، وانتقلت قوات من الأمن إلى بعض   الفنادق لضبطهم وتبين أنهم غادروها  منذ يومين، واستعانت أجهزة الأمن ببعض   سماسرة العقارات بهدف التوصل إليهم.  وأشارت إلى أن القائمة ضمت قرابة ٥٠٠   شخص بينهم حامد إسحاق البردويل،  وزياد قاسم عبدالحميد، وحسن محمد  البيلى،  وياسر حسن أحمد الحلاق، وفايز  أحمد التوم، وفوزى محمد هاشم  الشريف، وخليل  محمد مؤمن المغربى، الذى أفادت  التحريات بأنه قيادى فى  حركة حماس.
 وأفادت المصادر بأن المطلوبين يقودهم شخصان من مدينة العريش، وغيروا أماكن إقامتهم بعد علمهم بأن الأمن يراقبهم.
 وأكدت المصادر أن فريقاً  من جهاز الأمن الوطنى، بالتنسيق   مع مديرية أمن القاهرة، داهموا ١٢ شقة،  أرشد عنها عدد من السماسرة، ولم   يعثروا على أشخاص، إلا أنهم وجدوا ٤ قطع  سلاح فى شقتين، كما عثروا على   جوازات سفر لشخصين فلسطينيين، وتبين أن  أحدهما سبق ضبطه فى خلية إرهابية   داخل لبنان، وتوصلت أجهزة الأمن إلى عدد  من شهود العيان فى الفنادق التى   نزل بها المطلوبون، وقالوا فى محضر  التحريات إن الفلسطينيين كانوا يخرجون   فى أوقات متأخرة. وأنهم غادروا  الفندق ليلة أمس الأول، وكان يبدو عليهم   الارتباك لدرجة أن أحدهم ترك قرابة  ٣٠٠ دولار لدى الفندق.


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

مئات الآلاف من الحرس الثوري يستعدون لغزو القاهرة بحجة زيارة مقامات آل البيت 			 			 			 		  		                   		





​ مئات الآلاف من الحرس الثوري يستعدون لغزو القاهرة بحجة زيارة مقامات آل البيت​ حذرت   المنظمة السنية  الأحوازية السلطات المصرية من خطورة الاتفاقيات السياحية   التي وقعتها  اخيراً مع ايران مؤكدة ان مئات الآلاف من عناصر الحرس  الثوري  والباسيج يتم  تجهيزهم من قبل السلطات الايرانية لغزو مصر تحت مظلة   الزيارات السياحية.
 وقالت المنظمة في بيان  أصدرته أمس ان الاتفاقيات الثنائية   الأخيرة بين طهران والقاهرة تصب في صالح  المشروع الأمني والعقائدي   الايراني بالمنطقة وتمثل قبلة الحياة لنظام بشار  الأسد، مشيرة الى ان   ايران منذ زمن بعيد كانت تبحث عن أي ثغرة لاختراق  مصر.
 وانتقدت المنظمة توقيت  زيارة وزير السياحة المصري لطهران   موضحة ان ايران تعكف الآن على التفاوض مع  الدول الغربية وأمريكا بشأن   مشروعها النووي ودورها في المنطقة، وجاءت هذه  الزيارة لتشكل دعماً سياسياً   للموقف الايراني.
 وأضافت «إيران ستستغل وجود  مراقد بعض آل البيت في القاهرة   من أجل وضع قدم لها في الاراضي المصرية  بهدف التدخل في الشؤون السياسية   والتجارية مستغلة الاوضاع الاقتصادية  الصعبة التي يمر بها الشعب المصري».   مشيرة الى ان عناصر حزب الله اللبناني  سيدخلون القاهرة عن طريق طهران.
 واختتمت المنظمة السنية  الاحوازية بيانها قائلة كان اولى   بالقيادة المصرية مطالبة ايران بعودة  عناصر حزب الله التي تم تهريبها من   السجون المصرية في أعقاب ثورة 25  يناير».


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*صحيفة أسبانية: أبو  إسماعيل يناهض الوجود الامريكي بمصر                    قالت جريدة  ABC  Internacionalالأسبانية  في تقرير لها أن حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل السلفي  المثير للجدل قد عاد  للسياسة من جديد , وأسس حزبا جديدا " الراية" للترشح  للانتخابات وقالت  الصحيفة إنه يريد إلغاء اتفاقية السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل  , وأنه يريد اقامة  دولة إسلام ويفرض فيها الحجاب على المرأة , وأنه يضرب  المثال بـ إيران في  تخلصها من " التبعية الأمريكية " .             وأكدت  أيه بي سي الأسبانية أن أبو إسماعيل واعظ مؤثر، ويتبعه مجموعة من  المؤمنين  الذين لهم ولاء له ، والمعروف في مصر باسم  حازمون ، وأكدت أنهم  نزلوا  أكثر من مرة إلى الشوارع في مظاهرات ، وادعت أن المظاهرات ليست دائما   سلمية             وقالت الجريدة بأن رجل الدين السلفي أبو إسماعيل قد تحول  إلى معارضة بناءة  أي أنها ستدعم الرئيس مرسي وحكومته , ولكن سيتدخل  للإصلاح عند الضرورة   ,وأضاف أننا اليوم في حالة حرب مع المتآمرين الذين  يتلاعبون بشباب مصر وأن  أبو إسماعيل قد غير اسم جبهة الانقاذ لـ تدمير  الجبهة الوطنية , وقالت أن  أبو إسماعيل معروف بخطاباته النارية المناهضة  للولايات المتحدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*إصابة العشرات بينهم 7بخرطوش فى اشتباكات الأمن والمتظاهرين بالمنصورة*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

اتحاد المنظمات القبطية يتهم اوباما بقتل شهداء مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*انهيار عقار من 3 طوابق بالإسكندرية دون إصابات*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

* اعلن   منذ قليل على المنصة المقامة بميدان الشهداء المقابل لديوان عام محافظة   بورسعيد تكليف الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع رئيس لجمهورية بورسعيد   عقب دخول مسيره قادمه من مسجد الرحمة بحى الشرق بمحافظة بورسعيد الى  ميدان  الشهداء



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات شديدة بالمنصورة واطلاق غاز بكثافة وخرطوش واصابات كتيرة واعتقالات عشوائية للتيار الشعبى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*الدستور: ضرب رصاص حي داخل مقر التيار فى المنصورة واجبار المصابين واعضاء التيار على القفذ من النوافذ علما بان المقر فى الدور الثالث*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*أمن المنصورة يقطع الكهرباء عن مقر التيار الشعبى وسط الكر والفر*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

وورلد تربيون: الجيش المصري يحذِّر الرئيس للمرة الثانية


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

تتواصل  الاشتباكات بين قوات الشرطة وعشرات من الشبان المسلمين الذين يحاولون  اقتحام كنيسة مارى جرجس بمنطقة المحطة وسط مدينة كوم امبو بمحافظة أسوان،  مساء اليوم الجمعة بسبب اختفاء معلمة مسلمة.​   	ونفت عائلة المعلمة المختفية، علاقتها بأحداث العنف الجارية فى محيط   الكنيسة، وتجمع أفراد العائلة داخل ديوان العائلة، مؤكدين أنهم لم يوجهوا   اتهاما للكنيسة بالتورط في اختفاء ابنتهم كما يروج البعض.​   	وأوضح أفراد العائلة، أنهم تظاهروا مساء أمس الخميس احتجاجا على ما وصفه   علاء تونى شقيق المعلمة المختفية "بتقاعس الشرطة في التوصل لمكان اختفاء   شقيقته"، وأنهم تلقوا وعودا من الشرطة بكشف غموض الواقعة قريبا وأنهوا   تظاهراتهم.​  	وكشف شقيق  المعلمة المختفية، أنهم عثروا في غرفة شقيقته على ترانيم وكتب  خاصة  بالديانة المسيحية، وقاموا بتسليمها للشرطة للتحقيق في صلة تلك  المطبوعات  بواقعة اختفاء شقيقته، نافيا وجود أي من أفراد العائلة في محيط  الكنيسة.​  	وألقت الشرطة القبض على 12 شخصا من "المتورطين" في الأحداث، كما ارتفع عدد المصابين من الشرطة والمواطنين إلى 27 شخصا.​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*
حرر أحمد  عمران، رئيس اللجان الشعبية بالسويس، محضرًا تحت رقم 758 / 2013 إدارى قسم  الأربعين بقيام مجهولين يستقلون سيارة زرقاء تشبه سيارات الشرطة باختطاف "  ن. ف" 36 عامًا، أحد الأعضاء القيادية باللجان الشعبية، وذلك أثناء تواجده  بمنطقة مزلقان المثلث، حيث قام 7 أشخاص يرتدون ملابس ملكى ويعون أسلحة  بجوارهم مثل ضباط الشرطة وأخذوه بالقوة ووضعوه بالسيارة، ولكن مواطنين  تدخلوا عندما شكوا فى الأمر وتمكن من الفرار.

من جانبه،  قال عمران لـ" اليوم السابع" إنهم تواصلوا مع قوات الأمن وقيادتها وعدد من  مسئولى المديرية بالإضافة إلى جهاد سيادية وأكدوا جميعا أنهم لا يعلمون  شيئا عن هذه الواقعة أو السيارة التى تشبه سيارات الشرطة الزرقاء، وأنهم  يبحثون ويتحرون عن الواقعة خاصة أنها الأولى من نوعها، وهى أن يتقمص  مجهولون دور ضباط شرطة ويحاولون اختطاف 
أشخاص من الشوارع.*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*لقي أحد المتظاهرين بمدينة المنصورة مصرعه تحت عجلات إحدى المدرعات التي قامت بدهس دماغه كما روي أحد شهود العيان.

وكانت الواقعة قد حدثت بشارع قناة السويس بالدقهلية.
*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*كشف  مصدر داخل رئاسة الجمهورية - طلب عدم ذكر اسمه - ان الرئيس محمد مرسي قدم  عروض بمقاعد وزارية لعدد من احزاب جبهة الانقاذ مقابل قبولهم المشاركة في  الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة . 
وأشار  المصدر في تصريحات خاصة لـ"البديل " أن العروض تضمنت 4حقائب وزارية لحزب  الوفد ، 3 حقائب للمصري الديموقراطي ، 6حقائب لحزب النور الي جانب 3 مناصب  وزارية للاقباط علي خلفية أتفاق مع عضو مجلس الشوري رامي لكح .
وتضمن العرض - حسب المصدر - وقف هجوم قيادات الجبهة علي شخص الرئيس .
يذكر أن "  البديل " انفردت أمس بنشر تفاصيل لقاء جمع بين مندوب خاص للرئاسة والدكتور  السيد البدوي رئيس حزب الوفد رغم معارضة منير فخري عبد النور عضو الهيئة  العليا وفؤاد بدراوي سكرتير عام الحزب عرض الرئيس واصرارهم علي عدم  المشاركة في الانتخابات المقبلة .*


----------



## Strident (1 مارس 2013)

الفيديو ده PRICELESSS لا يقدر بثمن...
[YOUTUBE]0vlpcfUIOUs#![/YOUTUBE]



قال الداعية الإسلامى وجدى غنيم، إنه حزين جدا من الذى يحدث من السلفيين والإخوان، لأن ما يحدث يجب أن يكون له وقفة بعيدة عن الانتخابات القادمة، مضيفا أن هناك ثوابت إسلامية ويجب أن لا نضيع ديننا لصالح أى شىء آخر. 

وانتقد "غنيم" خلال فيديو نشر على موقع "يوتيوب" سعى الإخوان وراء السلطة متجاهلين مبادئ دينهم قائلا لهم "أنتم أسئتم إلى الإسلام".

واتهم "غنيم" الإخوان بعقد صفقة مع المجلس العسكرى لتوصيلهم إلى حكم البلاد، مضيفا أن المجلس قام هو الآخر بوضع البلاد فى وضع حرج بعدما تولى حكمها خلال الفترة الانتقالية ما بين الثورة وتسليم السلطة إلى الرئيس الحالى.

وحذر غنيم الجبهة السلفية من إتباع منهج الإخوان فى سعيهم إلى السلطة وممارستهم فى السياسة، ودعاهم لإتباع منهج الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم- دون غيره. 

وأضاف غنيم أن السلفيين الآن أصبحوا يسيئون بدورهم إلى السلفية والإسلام بعد أن تخلوا عن مبادئ الإسلام، ودخلوا السياسة، قائلا "الديمقراطية كفر وأنتم أيدتُموها"، بالإضافة إلى تأييدهم بعض رموز المعارضة ومنهم عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح أو محاولة التفاوض مع جبهة الإنقاذ من خلال مبادرات الحوار الوطنى للخروج بالبلاد من الأزمة الحالية، مشيرا أن قيادات "الإنقاذ" هم من يحثون الشباب على إلقاء المولوتوف.

وانتقد غنيم خروج بعض أعضاء الجماعة السلفية للحديث باسمها، مؤكدا أن البعض يخرج للحديث باسم الجماعة من أجل الشهرة، مطالبًا إياهم بالتريث فى الإدلاء بالتصريحات.

اليوم السابع


http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=963880&SecID=12


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*وصلت  منذ قليل 4 سيارات أمن مركزى تابعة لمديرية أمن قنا إلى مركز كوم أمبو  للسيطرة على حالات الكر والفر والمناوشات بين الأمن والمحتجين فى محيط  كنيسة مارى جرجس بأسوان. 
*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*
قطعت قوات  الأمن التيار الكهربائى عن مقر التيار الشعبى بالمنصورة، بعد اختباء عدد من  المتظاهرين بداخله خوفا من القنابل المسيلة للدموع التى ألقتها قوات الأمن  لتفريقهم.

وألقت قوات الأمن المركزى وابل من الغاز المسيل للدموع بشكل مكثف، وسط حالات الكر والفر بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بالمنصورة.
*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*




​​*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*



​​*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*طبيبة بمستشفى المنصورة الميدانى: 3 وفيات أحدهم تم دهسه من قبل مدرعة

قالت الطبيبة دعاء زكريا، إحدى طبيبات مستشفى المنصورة الميدانى، إن عدد  الوفيات وصل حتى الآن إلى 3 حالات أحدهم لقى حتفه إثر دهسه أسفل عجلات  مدرعة شرطة.

يشار إلى أن شوارع المنصورة تشهد حاليا اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى أماكن متفرقة.*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)

*
ارتفعت حدت  الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بعدما ترددت أنباء عن ارتفاع أعداد  المتوفيين إلى ثلاثة، وقام المتظاهرون برشق الأمن بالحجارة وسط ترديد  هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم".

من جانبها، قامت قوات الأمن بالرد على المتظاهرين بقنابل الغاز والخرطوش،  وسط حالة من الكر والفر، مما أدى إلى تراجع قوات الأمن إلى ميدان الثورة  بالمنصورة.
*


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

*  	تحاول قوات الأمن اقتحام مقر التيار الشعبى بالدقهلية وتعطى المتواجدين بداخله مهلة للخروج.
*


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

انقطع منذ قليل التيار الكهربائى عن مديرية أمن الدقهلية القديمة، وذلك إثر محاولات المتظاهرين اقتحامها وتصدى الأمن لهم.

وكانت قوات الأمن قد تصدت للعديد من المتظاهرين الذين حاولوا اقتحام    المديرية بإلقاء زجاجات مولوتوف على مبنى المديرية، إلا أن النيران لم    تتمكن سوى من الأشجار المحيطة بالمبنى فقط.


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

دعى عدد من النشطاء إلى الإحتشاد  اليوم السبت فى الساعة   الثالثة مساء بميدان طلعت حرب للرد على المجازر  التى تقوم بها قوات  الامن  , ومليشيات الإخوان المسلمين فى مدينة المنصورة .
 	 وقد قام المتظاهرين بقطع كهرباء مديرية أمن الدقهلية .


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

أكد الناشط السياسى أحمد دومة أن ما يحدث فى محافظة المنصورة من قتل وسحل  واعتداء على المتظاهرين السلميين جريمة تستوجب محاكمة الرئيس محمد مرسى.

وقال دومة، فى تدوينة عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"،"  التعتيم الإعلامى الممنهج والجرائم التى ترتكبها الدولة وميليشيات الإخوان  فى المنصورة، تستوجب محاكمة مرسى بارتكاب جرائم ضدّ الإنسانيّة".


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

أكد حافظ الشاعر، المتحدث باسم التيار الشعبى بالدقهلية، على وجود حصار تام  لمقر التيار الشعبى بالمنصورة من قبل قوات الأمن وبعض البلطجية الذين  يقومون بإطلاق الخرطوش على المقر.

وأضاف الشاعر فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن محاصرة المقر من أجل هدم  المستشفى الميدانى، مشيرا إلى أن قوات الأمن تعتقد أنه فى حالة هدم  المستشفى ستستطيع فض المتظاهرين.

وأشار الشاعر إلى أنه لو استمرت الأحداث بنفس السخونة سنقوم بتحويل مقر  التيار الشعبى لغرفة عمليات لإدارة المعارك، مؤكدا على أن قوات الأمن  تستعين بالبلطجية من كفر البضماس الواقعة فى الجهة المقابلة لشارع السويس  لفض المتظاهرين


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

تعقد جبهة الإنقاذ اجتماعا مغلقا اليوم السبت لوضع تصورها النهائى من حملة  المقاطعة الإيجابية والإستراتيجية البديلة لدعوة الناخبين للامتناع عن  المشاركة رفضا لقواعد العملية السياسة الغير العادلة وعدم إعطائها الشرعية.

وقال محمد سامى القيادى بالجبهة ورئيس حزب الكرامة إن اجتماع اليوم سيناقش  الصيغة النهائية للتصور النهائى للمقاطعة، وإمكانية تفعيلها، مشيرا إلى أن  لقاء جون كيرى للجبهة سيكون من بين جدول أعمال الاجتماع، مشيرا أنه يميل  للاعتذار عنه رفضا للتدخل الأجنبى، موضحا أنهم حينما التقوا بجون ماكين لم  يكن الوقت محتقنا، كما يحدث الآن.


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*أكد محمد السروجى، المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن الوزارة سترسل، اليوم السبت، لجنة متابعة للتحقيق فى واقعة حرمان تلميذة بمدرسة أسماء بنت أبى بكر بالعامرية بالإسكندرية من التكريم لعدم ارتدائها الحجاب، مشيرا إلى أن الوزارة ستعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا صباح بمقر المدرسة تكشف فيه نتائج التحقيق فى تلك الواقعة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*تداول نشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" أنباء عن إصابة محمد رفعت رئيس حزب الوفاق القومى فى الاشتباكات التى دارت بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بالمنصورة، حيث أشار بعض النشطاء أنه يتلقى العلاج حاليا بالمستشفى الميدانى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*الغزالى حرب: انتشار الفوضى يجعل عودة الجيش للشارع "واجب وطنى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*التيار الشعبى:الإخوان يرفضون إدخال أدوية للمستشفى الميدانى بالمنصورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*الدستور ينعى شهداء المنصورة ويحمل مرسى ووزير الداخلية مسئولية الأحداث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*أكدت الدكتورة دعاء زكريا، الطبيبة بالمستشفى الميدانى بالمنصورة، أن الإصابات التى وردت إليهم تعددت بين قطع فى الرأس، وأن هناك عشرات الحالات المصابة باختناق وتشنجات نتيجة إلقاء قنابل الغاز عليهم وصفته بأنه غير طبيعى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*قيادى بالإنقاذ: على مرسى الاستجابة للشارع أو إجراء انتخابات رئاسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*تجمع العشرات من أهالى الشهيد بمستشفى المنصورة الدولى، رافضين استلام الجثمان إلا فى حضور وكيل نيابة المنصورة وتوقيع الكشف الطبى لبيان أسباب الوفاة وكتابة التقرير الطبى عن الحالة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*أبو الفتوح: إدارة الإخوان لشئون البلاد كارثية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*أمين"الدستور"بالدقهلية: على شعب المنصورة التصدى لظلم داخلية الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*"التيار الشعبى" بالدقهلية: ندرس تحويل المقر لغرفة لإدارة المعارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*أحمد دومة: أحداث المنصورة تستوجب محاكمة مرسى بجرائم ضد الإنسانيّة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*التيار الشعبى: أنباء عن سقوط 4 شهداء بالمنصورة أحدهم مفصول الرأس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*أمين التحالف الشعبى بالدقهلية: مدرعة دهست طفل عمره 15 عاما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*الصحة: لم نبلغ بحالات وفاة فى المنصورة و24 مصابا حصيلة الاشتباكات!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*الدستور: المدرعات تلاحق المتظاهرين بالمنصورة وأنباء عن إصابات جديدة*


----------



## Strident (2 مارس 2013)

للمرة العشرمية....

فرصة اخرى لو فيه حد بيفهم في المعارضة ويكون مش رومانسي ويتاجر بالدم شوية...يطيح بالإخوان للأبد...

مطلوب بيسمارك جديد!


- (الثورة دي فيها شيء لله)


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *لقي أحد المتظاهرين بمدينة المنصورة مصرعه تحت عجلات إحدى المدرعات التي قامت بدهس دماغه كما روي أحد شهود العيان.
> 
> وكانت الواقعة قد حدثت بشارع قناة السويس بالدقهلية.
> *



[YOUTUBE]q6Vhk1VWa7s[/YOUTUBE]​​​​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

أعلنت مجموعة "بلاك بلوك" عن توجهها إلى  المنصورة للدفاع  عن المتظاهرين  السلميين هناك، والثأر للشهداء، الذين  سقطوا فى الاشتباكات  التى وقعت فى  الساعات الاولى من صباح اليوم، السبت.

 	وقالت المجموعة فى بيان مشترك مع مجموعة الهوليجانز، نُشر   عبر صفحتهم على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك، "سنتوجه للمنصورة ليس   لعصيان مدني بل  لحماية دم سال وانتقام لجثث سحلت علي الأرض، إننا نعدكم أن   تروا منا عيننا  الآخري وحتي الآن لم نرد لكم هذا و لكنكم أنتم من   أجبرتونا، سترون منا شباب  يعشق الموت، سترون منا شباب يذهب إلي الموت كما   تهرولون أنتم إلي الحياة،  نحن الشهادة عندنا شئ مقدس..انتظرونا قريبًا   سترون فوضتنا كيف ستكون".

 	كما أعلنت مجموعات البلاك بلوك مشاركتها فى التظاهرات   والدعوات للتصعيد  التى تمت الدعوة لها اليوم بالقاهرة والاسكندرية، والتى   تبدأ من صباح اليوم  بغلق الكبارى والطرق الرئيسية .


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

*كتب- محمد عبد المحسن:** أكد نادر العريان، عضو المكتب التنفيذي للتيار الشعبي بالدقهلية، أن سبب   تفاقم حالة الهياج التي اجتاحت المنصورة، هي الاعتداء على النساء في   التظاهرات السلمية،  من قبل أفراد تم الكشف عن هويتهم، وتأكد انتمائهم إلى   جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين".​ وأعرب العريان،  في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "صباحك يا مصر" على قناة  "دريم1"، عن استياءه من  إنكار جهاز الأمن معرفته بهذا الحادث للتستر على  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.​ كما أشار إلى استخدام الشرطة لقنابل غاز محظورة دوليا ولا تستخدم إلا في   حالة الحرب، مؤكدا على التعامل غير الآدمي مع المتظاهرين، وغير المتظاهرين   من المدنيين الأبرياء.​ ​*


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

أطلق أحد أفراد الشرطة ببورسعيد النار على أحد المواطنين    المشاركين فى مسيرة لألتراس جرين إيجليز، انطلقت صباح اليوم بشارع محمد    على، فى حين دهست سيارة شرطة 5 آخرين بالمسيرة.


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

لا أهلا ولا سهلا بزيارة وزير  الخارجية الأمريكي جون كيري   لمصر .. أتمنى أن ترفض كل قوى المعارضة لقاءه  حتى تعلم أمريكا أن  المصريين  قادرون على حل مشاكلهم بأنفسهم. أما إذا كان  كيري يريد لقاء  الريس، فهذه  مسألة تخص الرياسة..
 كما أتمنى أن ترفض  قيادات الكنيسة لقاءه فالكنيسة ليست جهة سياسية ولا   يجب توريطها في ذلك بل  على العكس يجب أن يعلم السيد كيري أن الكنيسة ضد   التدخل الأمريكي في الشأن  المصري.. أرفع القبعة تحية لكل من يرفض مقابلة   جون كيري لتصل لأمريكا  الرسالة" كفى لعبا بمقدرات الشعوب"


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*قتيل المنصورة ..... الذى دهسته مدرعة الشرطة المصرية



*​


----------



## Strident (2 مارس 2013)

^

السؤال مش كده......السؤال: العبيد هيفوقوا امتى؟   (الناس بتزعل من كلمة عبيد.....لكن شعوب تانية غير الشعب المصري....مع اول مواطن تضربه الحكومة كانوا قلبوها كلها)


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*أكد محافظ الأقصر، عزت سعد، فى تصريحات له، أن رحلات منطاد البالون السياحى من المنتظر أن تستأنف فى غضون شهر، بعد الانتهاء من التحقيقات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*تشديدات أمنية أمام ديوان محافظة الدقهلية تحسبا لتجدد الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*عرض الإعلامى باسم يوسف، خلال برنامجه "البرنامج" الذى يقدمه على قناة "سى بى سى"، أمس، فيديو أثناء الحملة الانتخابية للدكتور محمد مرسى قبيل الانتخابات الرئاسية التى فاز بها.

 ويظهر، من خلال مقطع الفيديو، الدكتور "محمد بديع"، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، يهمس فى أذن الدكتور مرسى، للحديث عن القصاص، ويقول له بصوت منخفض "القصاص"، ولكن الرئيس مرسى لم يسمعه، فقال المرشد مرة أخرى له "القصاص".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*"القومى لحقوق الإنسان" يشكل لجنة تقصى حقائق فى أحداث المنصورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*"التغيير السلمى": زيارة كيرى لمصر دعم لـ"الإخوان" واستقواء بالخارج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*الطب الشرعى: تسليم 19 جثة لضحايا حادث المنطاد لبلادهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*الصحة: وفاة شخص وإصابة 24 آخرين حصيلة اشتباكات المنصورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*"الداخلية": فرقنا متظاهرى المنصورة بالغاز وضبطنا 28 من مثيرى الشغب

أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية أن مدينة المنصورة بمحافظة الدقهلية، شهدت مساء أمس تجمع 400 شخص أمام ديوان عام المحافظة، وقاموا بقطع طريق الجيش المؤدى إلى إستاد المنصورة الرياضى وإلقاء الحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف على مبنى ديوان المحافظة، مرددين بعض الهتافات ضد توجهات الحكومة الحالية، وأسفرت تلك الأحداث عن حريق محدود بالمجلس المحلى الكائن بالطابق الأول بمبنى المحافظة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*بائع متجول للنيابة: "ولعت فى نفسى عشان الشرطة مش عايزانى أكل عيش"

استمع محمد سيد، وكيل أول نيابة المرج، إلى أقوال "حسين.م" (28 سنة) البائع المتجول الذى أشعل النار فى نفسه، بسبب إزالة شرطة المرافق لبضاعته،*


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

مقتل سائح صينى ونجاة13 آخرين فى حادث مرورى بأبو سمبل


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

محتجون يشعلون النار بمبنى «نجدة بورسعيد» احتجاجًا على «دهس سيارة شرطة لمتظاهرين»


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

الداخلية تعترف بقتل متظاهر بالمنصورة


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

خبير إستراتيجي: الجيش لن يترك مصر تدخل مرحلة الحرب الأهلية


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*سرقة ماكينة الرقم القومى بسيناء تكشف أسرار تدفق عناصر حماس إلى مصر.. 
مصادر: الماكينة تم تهريبها بعد الثورة إلى غزة واستخدمتها حماس فى استخراج بطاقات تحمل أرقام وأسماء أشخاص مصريين*


----------



## Strident (2 مارس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> خبير إستراتيجي: الجيش لن يترك مصر تدخل مرحلة الحرب الأهلية



اوعي يكون سامح سيف اليزل يا ماما كاندي


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NKE_nVFj8Pc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*
جارى ردم مجرى نهر النيل امام مدينة الواسطى بمحافظة بنى سويف

الغريبة أن رئيس الحكومة كان وزير ري .... وقبلها كان مدير مكتب وزير الرى السابق له
[YOUTUBE]GxKfERtUvWI[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: مثيرو الشغب اقتحموا مديرية أمن الدقهلية بعد تحطيم أسوارها.. ونسعى للسيطرة على الموقف*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2013)

*التجمع الخامس - القاهره
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*شيخ "هاتولي راجل" يرفع الحذاء في وجه باحث أثناء مناقشة تطبيق الحدود على الاقباط في برنامج أجرأ الكلام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*انقطاع الكهرباء عن منطقة الاشتباكات بالمنصورة.. والأمن يحاول محاصرة المتظاهرين
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*التيار الشعبي بالدقهلية: الشرطة تهاجم مقر المستشفى الميداني وكأنه ساحة معركة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*تشديدات أمنية داخل وخارج "الخارجية" انتظاراً لوصول جون كيرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*تجددت، منذ قليل، المناوشات بين قوات الأمن وعشرات المحتجين أمام كنيسة مارى جرجس بمدينة كوم أمبو.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*تزايد حالات الإغماء بين المتظاهرين بالمنصورة*


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اوعي يكون سامح سيف اليزل يا ماما كاندي



بصراحه مش عارفه بس الخبر نزل من اسمه 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يحطم مقر للتيار الشعبى بالدقهلية يستخدم كمستشفى ميدانى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات دموية ..بين الاخوان وبين الثوار فى الاسكندرية في كوم الدكه *


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن أمام منزل مرسي بالشرقية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*الجيش الحر يشنق فلسطينيين بمخيم اليرموك لأتهامهم بالتعامل مع النظام السورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2013)

*جون كيرى يصل لمقر الخارجية متأخرا للقاء محمد كامل عمرو*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*البلاك بلوك يحرقون سيارة مملوكة للتوحيد والنور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*البناء والتنمية: صباحي مهووس بالكرسي ومسؤول عن أحداث المنصورة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*حرق محلات التوحيد والنور في باب اللوق
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*ويكيليكس: واشنطن أطاحت بالبرادعي من رئاسة الطاقة الذرية لانتقاده الحكومات العربية واهتمامه بقضايا الشرق الأوسط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*أمن أسوان توصلنا لخيوط لمكان اختفاء مدرسة كوم أمبو*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يقطعون طريق الكورنيش أمام فندق سميراميس *


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

*
حاتم الجهمي نفى مصدر عسكري مسئول بالقوات المسلحة، ما تردد عبر بعض المواقع الإخبارية ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، برفض الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربي، مقابلة الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئيس حزب الدستور.

وأضاف المصدر في تصريحات خاصة لـ«بوابة الشروق»، اليوم السبت، أن البرادعي لم يطلب مقابلة السيسي من الأساس، لافتا إلى أن نشر هذه الأخبار المغلوطة، يأتي في إطار حملة من الشائعات الممنهجة للإساءة للقوات المسلحة.

وأوضح المصدر، أن المؤسسة العسكرية تكن كل الاحترام والتقدير لكافة القوي السياسية، لدورها الوطني تجاه بلدها، مؤكداً أن القوات المسلحة تقف على مسافة واحدة، بين جميع القوى السياسية.


​*


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

*اللواء محمود الحفناوى مدير أمن جنوب سيناء
جنوب سيناء - فايزة مرسال*
*




*
*أكد اللواء محمود الحفناوى مدير أمن جنوب سيناء، أنه تم القبض على فتاة "فتنة" أسوان سحر التونى بشرم الشيخ، نتيجة أن هناك بلاغا مقدم باختفائها وتم عرضها على نيابة شرم الشيخ.
وأضاف الحفناوى، أن الفتاة مقيمة فى شرم الشيخ منذ 4 أيام بمنطقة الروسيات مع صديق اسمه (ش ع ) من الزاوية الحمراء ومرتبطة به عرفيا، وتم إحالتها إلى النيابة. 
وفى نفس السياق تجمع العشرات من أهالى مدينة كوم أمبو بشمال أسوان من المسلمين وتجمهروا منذ يومين أمام الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بالمنطقة احتجاجًا منهم على اختطاف فتاة مسلمة منذ فترة من قبل عدد من الأقباط -حسب قولهم-. 
وقاموا على الفور بقطع الطريق الزراعى أسوان القاهرة ووضعوا الحواجز الحديدية لمنع السيارات من المرور واشتعل الموقف.

وصارت الإشاعات كالنار فى الهشيم بينما أكد الأهالى أن الفتاة كانت تسير مع زميلتها المسيحية أمام الكنيسة، ومنذ ذلك الحين لم تخرج من الكنيسة وعند سؤال الفتاة المسيحية عن الفتاة المختطفة أنكرت أن يكون حدث شئ من هذا.

*


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

*أرسل حزب المصريين الاحرار رسالة استغاثة عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك منذ قليل لطلب امدادت ادوية وشاش وقطن وخيوط طبية ومطهرات ومضادات حيوية وشاش للمستشفي الميداني الموجود بمقر الحزب.*
*جدير بالذكر ان الحزب فتح مستشفي ميداني بمقره بعد اقتحام الشرطة للمستشفيات الميدانية الموجودة بمقرات التحالف الشعبي والتيار الشعبي بشارع قناة السويس والاعتداء علي من فيها واحتجاز العشرات من المتواجدين بكلا المقرين. 
*


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2013)

صباحي: الثورة مستمرة.. وما يحدث في المنصورة جريمة مكتملة الأركان​


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

حالات كر وفر بالمنصورة.. والمتظاهرون يتهمون الشرطة بإطلاق الخرطوش عليهم​


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

«الدستور»: قتل المتظاهرين يتم بدعم من الرئيس


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

*قال المخرج السينمائي خالد يوسف، إن النظام الحالي يؤكد يوما بعد يوم أنه ساقط لا محال، مشيرًا إلى أنه من المستحيل إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية، في ظل هذا الوضع الدامي. 
وأضاف يوسف، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "الصورة الكاملة"، على فضائية "أون تي في"، أنه إذا أُجريت الانتخابات، قبل هدوء الأمور في المحافظات، التي انتقل إليها قطار العصيان المدني، ستحدث مجازر بين أبناء الشعب؛ بسبب فوران دم الشباب، الذي فقد أصدقائه وأقاربه في الاشتباكات. *
*ووجه عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني رسالة إلى الرئيس محمد مرسي، مشيرًا إلى أن الرئيس لا يعلم بأي شئ مما يحدث في الشارع، ويغض بصره عن احتجاجات الناس في الشوارع، وتابع، "أشعر أن مرسي يعيش في "الهونولولو"، وليس في الاتحادية".*


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

*رفض عدد كبير من النشطاء على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى "فيس بوك" الدعوة التى تقدم بها الإتحاد المصرى لكرة القدم فى إجتماعه الأخير للرئيس محمد مرسى بحضور مباراة زيمبابوى فى الشهر الجارى فى إطار التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل .*

*وسخر البعض من بعض المفارقات السياسية التى صادفت وجود الرئيس فى الفترة الأخيرة وما يصفه معارضو الرئيس بـ"النحس" الملازم لوجوده فى أى مكان .*

*وجاءت التعليقات الساخرة حول تلك الدعوة "ولا يوم من ايامك يا مبارك كنت بتحضر تجيب لينا الكأس" .. "بلاش تحضر احسن عاوزين نوصل المونديال" .*


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)

المحكمة الدستورية العليا تقرر عدم قبول دعوى حل الجمعية التأسيسية


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)

عاجل.. أولى جلسات إعادة محاكمة مبارك والعادلى فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين 13 أبريل


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)

معسكرات الأمن المركزى تعلن «العصيان» فى الدقهلية والإسكندرية


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)

زيادات جديدة لأسعار الحديد والأسمنت |    الدستور الأصلي


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)

القبض على 13 متهماً فى أحداث كنيسة “كوم أمبو” بأسوان |   الدستور الأصلي


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)

«أولتراس أهلاوي» يحاصر البنك المركزي ويمنع الموظفين من الدخول


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)

*العثور على فتاة "فتنة أسوان" والتحقيق معها فى نيابة شرم الشيخ *

                           الأحد، 3 مارس  2013 - 00:56






                             اللواء محمود الحفناوى مدير أمن جنوب سيناء                         
 جنوب سيناء - فايزة مرسال


 
أكد اللواء محمود الحفناوى مدير أمن جنوب سيناء، أنه تم القبض على  فتاة "فتنة" أسوان سحر التونى بشرم الشيخ، نتيجة أن هناك بلاغا مقدم  باختفائها وتم عرضها على نيابة شرم الشيخ.
وأضاف الحفناوى، أن الفتاة مقيمة فى شرم الشيخ منذ 4 أيام بمنطقة الروسيات  مع صديق اسمه (ش ع ) من الزاوية الحمراء ومرتبطة به عرفيا، وتم إحالتها إلى  النيابة. 
وفى نفس السياق تجمع العشرات من أهالى مدينة كوم أمبو بشمال أسوان من  المسلمين وتجمهروا منذ يومين أمام الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بالمنطقة احتجاجًا  منهم على اختطاف فتاة مسلمة منذ فترة من قبل عدد من الأقباط -حسب قولهم-. 
وقاموا على الفور بقطع الطريق الزراعى أسوان القاهرة ووضعوا الحواجز الحديدية لمنع السيارات من المرور واشتعل الموقف.

وصارت الإشاعات كالنار فى الهشيم بينما أكد الأهالى أن الفتاة كانت تسير مع  زميلتها المسيحية أمام الكنيسة، ومنذ ذلك الحين لم تخرج من الكنيسة وعند  سؤال الفتاة المسيحية عن الفتاة المختطفة أنكرت أن يكون حدث شئ من هذا.


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

*[COLOR=black !important]



*


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

*فاطمة ناعوت وتعليقا على فتاة كوم امبو التى بسببها اتهمت الكنيسة بأختطافها على تويتر الان* 




*فاطمة ناعوت وتعليقا على فتاة كوم امبو التى بسببها اتهمت الكنيسة بأختطافها على تويتر الان*​ 








*



*​


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

أغلق المعتصمون بميدان التحرير، جميع المداخل المؤدية إلى الميدان، وذلك بعد أن استطاعوا طرد قوات الأمن من الميدان، كما أشعل المعتصمون النيران في إطارات السيارات، من ناحية المدخل المؤدي لكوبري قصر النيل، وناحية طلعت حرب، لمنع عبور السيارات إلى الميدان.
وكانت قوات الأمن، اقتحمت الميدان صباح اليوم، وافتتحت جميع مداخله، وهدمت جميع الخيام، وبعد ساعات قليلة من فتح الميدان، وقعت اشتباكات بين الأمن والمعتصمين، بسبب قيام الداخلية بالقبض على عدد من المعتصمين.
وقامت قوات الأمن، بإطلاق عدة طلقات خرطوش وصوت في الهواء، لتفريق المعتصمين ومنع وصولهم إلى وزارة الداخلية، وذلك أثناء مطاردتهم لقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود.


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

*قامت سيارة بيضاء تحمل مجهولين بالدخول إلي ميدان التحرير ودهس أحد المتظاهرين.

وحاول المتظاهرون القبض علي من بداخلها إلا أنهم تمكنوا من الهروب من ناحية ميدان سيمون بوليفار وتم نقل المصاب إلي سيارة إسعاف بجوار الميدان.

وأغلق المتظاهرون أبواب الميدان مرة أخري ومنعوا مرور السيارات من جديد إلي داخل الميدان.
*


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

*أعلن الدكتور خالد الخطيب رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة بوزارة الصحة والسكان عن إصابة 189 شخصا بكسور واختناقات جراء الاشتباكات التى وقعت ظهر اليوم الأحد أمام مبنى مديرية الأمن بمحافظة بورسعيد**، مؤكدا على عدم وقوع وفيات حتى الآن.

وقال الخطيب فى تصريحات صحفيه له اليوم الاحد إنه تم نقل 30 مصابا إلى مستشفى المبرة للتأمين الصحى ونقل 19 آخرين للمستشفى العسكرى، و102 لمستشفى بورسعيد العام ، إضافة إلى نقل 38 لمستشفى التضامن ، وذلك لتلقىالعلاج والرعاية الطبية حتى تتحسن حالتهم.*


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

*الأحد, 03 مارس 2013 17:22





كتبت - أحلام حسنين وجهاد جاد المولى



وصل منذ قليل مجموعة البلاك بلوك المقنعين ويرتدون الملابس السوداء إلى ميدان التحرير حاملين الأسلحة البيضاء والمولوتوف، ويسيرون في اتجاه ماسبيرو، ورفضوا الإعلان عن خط سير المسيرة، ولكنهم أكدوا على أنها ستكون مفاجأة تبهر الجميع.
يذكر حدوث اشتباكات اليوم بين قوات الأمن والمعتصمين بمديدان التحرير عقب قياد الأمن بالقبض على بعضهم أثناء محاولة فتح مداخل الميدان.

*​


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

*أكد البرلماني السابق محمد أبوحامد أن ما تمر به البلاد من مخاطر نتيجة لاختيار شعب تم الضحك عليه باسم الدين فسلمنا نفسنا لعدو لا يختلف عن اليهود.

وقال أبو حامد عبر تغريدة له بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" لا تلوموا المحكمة الدستورية العليا ولوموا أنفسكم.. من دعا للمشاركة في الاستفتاء دون وجود أى ضمانات لوقف التزوير أو الحشد لرفض الدستور".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2013)

*الداخليه تطلق قنابل الغاز عن عمد على افراد الجيش المصري برغم عدم وجوده في مجال الثوار وسقوط العديد من الجنود نتيجه الاختناق والاغماءات
*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2013)

*الإفراج عن ٢٠ قبطيا من المحتجزين في ليبيا *


----------



## V mary (3 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الداخليه تطلق قنابل الغاز عن عمد على افراد الجيش المصري برغم عدم وجوده في مجال الثوار وسقوط العديد من الجنود نتيجه الاختناق والاغماءات
> *
> 
> 
> ​



*واضح كدة انهم حافظين مش فاهمين 
او دي شرطة اللي بالي بالكم اللي ملبسها لبس الشرطة 
اصل باردواااا طول عمر الشرطة مابتحبش الاخوان أشمعنا دل وقت​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2013)

*استولى الثوار في ميدان التحرير على سيارة التوحيد والنور وقاموا بتوزيع البضائع التي بها علي الغلابة والباعة الجائلين في الميدان



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2013)

*ثوار ليبيا يحتجزون 450 رهينة مصرية وأهالي السلوم يردون بقطع الإمدادات
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2013)

*في تصريحات خاصة للمصري اليوم عن أن سعر البنزين 80 سيصل بعد رفع الدعم عنه إلى 3.74 جنيه مقارنة بـ 90 قرشًا، كما سيرتفع سعر البنزين 90 إلى 5.71 جنيه مقارنة بـ 1.75 جنيه قبل رفع الدعم عنه، كما سيصل سعر البنزين 92 إلى 6.05 جنيه مقارنة بـ 185 قرشًا للتر في الوقت الحالي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Y_oYbypOoig[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## V mary (3 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *في تصريحات خاصة للمصري اليوم عن أن سعر البنزين 80 سيصل بعد رفع الدعم عنه إلى 3.74 جنيه مقارنة بـ 90 قرشًا، كما سيرتفع سعر البنزين 90 إلى 5.71 جنيه مقارنة بـ 1.75 جنيه قبل رفع الدعم عنه، كما سيصل سعر البنزين 92 إلى 6.05 جنيه مقارنة بـ 185 قرشًا للتر في الوقت الحالي*



*لا يشفولنا حل غير البنزين بقي 
نمشي بالبطاطس نمشي بعصير الطماطم 
علشان الأسعار دي خزعبيلاية علي الاخر​*


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

السوﻻر اخباره ايه؟

عشان عايز اعرف رد فعل السواقين بقى وكده ويا ترى هينتخبوا الاخوان تاني في الانتخابات دي؟

اتوقع الشعب هيقول لسه ماكتفيتش هات كمان


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

حاولت سيارة "بوكس" تابعة للشرطة دهس عدد من المتظاهرين، خلال مسيرة في شارع محمود بسيوني بميدان التحرير، عقب نزول المسيرة من أعلى كوبري أكتوبر.​

*
وفرت السيارة هاربة باتجاه شارع رمسيس، واتجه عدد من المتظاهرين لمحلاقتها، فضلًا عن قيامهم بتحطيم عدد من السيارات "الملاكي" الموجود أمام المتحف المصري؛ بسبب تعرض خمسة منهم للإصابة جراء محاولة الدهس​​​*


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

*قال مصدر مسؤول بمركز الإعلام الأمنى بوزارة الداخلية، مساء الأحد، إن مجموعة من الأشخاص اعترضوا إحدى سيارات الترحيلات، التابعة لقسم شرطة المقطم، من مجمع نيابات الجلاء، وعلى متنها عدد من الجنود، و3 متهمين، عقب انتهاء عرضهم على النيابة العامة».
وأضاف المصدر أنه «أثناء صعود السيارة كوبري أكتوبر من ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض، اعتدى أفراد المجموعة على الحراسة، وقاموا بتهريب المتهمين، وقادوا السيارة إلى ميدان التحرير، وأشعلوا بها النيران».
وناشدت وزارة الداخلية، في بيان، القوى السياسة ومعتصمي ميدان التحرير الحفاظ على سلمية مظاهراتهم، وتجنب اللجوء إلى أعمال العنف حرصا على سلامة الأملاك العامة والخاصة*


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

*الإسماعيلية - جمال حراجى*



*شهدت محافظة الاسماعيلية اليوم الأحد، تحرير أول توكيل رسمى خاص من المواطنين للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السياسى وزير الدفاع بصفته، حيث حرر تامر الجندى المنسق العام للمجلس المصرى الدولى لحقوق الإنسان والمقيم فى بالشيخ زايد محافظة الاسماعيلية أول توكيل رسمى خاص بالمحافظة للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى (بصفته) وزير للدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، لتفويضه فى اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لإدارة شئون البلاد التى من شأنها حماية أمن البلاد وأمن شعبها واقتصادها حتى تخرج من كبوتها والإعداد لدستور جديد يمثل كافة الأطياف ويصبغه فقهاء القانون برئاسة (رئيس المحكمة الدستورية)، وتولى الجيش مهمة المرحلة الانتقالية حتى استقرار الأوضاع وعلاج أخطاء المرحلة الماضية، وأن له الحق فى التوقيع نيابة عن محرر التوكيل أمام جميع الجهات فى هذا الشأن، وحرر التوكيل برقم 1268/الحرف ج/لسنة 2013 بمكتب مجمع المحاكم بالاسماعيلية.

ومن جانبه، أكد تامر الجندى منسق ائتلاف ثوار 25 يناير الإسماعيلية وأول صاحب توكيل بالإسماعيلية أن النظام الحالى يدير البلاد بفشل ذريع، أنه وباقى أعضاء الائتلاف ونقابة المتعطلين عن العمل قاموا بتوزيع 15 ألف نموذج للتوكيل على المارة بالميادين والشوارع الرئيسية المؤدية لمكاتب الشهر العقارى بمدينة الإسماعيلية ومراكزها، وتم إرسال نسخ لمنسقى بورسعيد والسويس والذين توافد منهم العشرات اليوم والمتوقع توافد عدد كبير من الاهالى خلال الايام القادمة على مكاتب الشهر العقارى بمدن القناة ومراكزها.

وأشار الجندى إلى أنه أقدم على ذلك بسبب الأحوال السيئة التى وصلت إليها شئون البلاد وعدم احترام آدمية المواطن المصرى وإهدار حقوقه والتهاون فى القصاص فى إراقة دماء شهداء الوطن، وخاصة شهداء رفح خير جنود الأرض، وعدم تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية وانهيار معايير الحرية بشكل غير مسبوق، فضلا عن عدم التزام الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بوعوده التى وعد بها.

وأضاف "أن مكاتب الشهر العقارى بالإسماعيلية رفضت أمس تحرير التوكيل لاهالى الاسماعيلية لعدم ورود تعليمات بذلك فهدد ائتلاف 25 يناير الإسماعيلية بإقامة شهر عقارى بديل لجمع توقيعات المواطنين، حيث تمت مخاطبته من 28 فبراير السابق من قبل مدير المكتب الفنى لوزير العدل الذى أكد أنه لا مانع من توكيل المواطنين للجيش لإدارة شئون البلاد ولكن لم تصل إشارة إلى مكاتب الإسماعيلية إلا اليوم، فتم تحرير التوكيلات على الفور بعد استئذان وكيل مصلحة الشهر العقارى بالفرع الرئيسى بشارع السكة الحديد وتماطل جميع موظفى التوثيق بمكاتب الإسماعيلية لاختلاف وجهة النظر الشخصية والانتماءات الفكرية عدا اثنان فقط من الموظفين تنحوا عن الأفكار الشخصية ونفذوا التعليمات القانونية بعد العلم بتلقى نشرة تفيد بأنه لا مانع من ذلك.






*


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2013)

صرح مسئول المركز الإعلامى الأمنى بوزارة الداخلية بأن مجموعة من الأشخاص المسلحين بالأسلحة البيضاء والشوم
تجمعوا مساء اليوم
الأحد وقاموا بمهاجمة الخدمات المعينة لتنظيم حركة المرور بمحاور ميدان التحرير، والذى تمكنت قوات الأمن من فتحه صباح اليوم استجابة لرغبات المواطنين، وهو ما لاقى استحسانهم.
وأوضح مسئول المركز الإعلامى الأمنى بوزارة الداخلية فى بيان صادر عن الوزارة أن الهجوم أسفر عن إصابة ضابط وعدد من المجندين، بالإضافة الى تمكن المذكورين من غلق منافذ الميدان أمام حركة السيارات.
وأضاف أن وزارة الداخلية أصدرت تعليماتها بسحب الخدمات المرورية من الميدان؛ وذلك تجنبا لتصعيد أحداث العنف وأعمال المواجهة فى ظل ما يشهده الشارع من حالة الاحتقان السياسي الذى تحاول أجهزة الشرطة أن تنأى بنفسها عن الدخول فى حساباته.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2013)

*وصل أعداد المصابين فى الأحداث الدامية، التى تشهدها مدينة بورسعيد اليوم الأحد، إلى 361 حالة إصابة، منها 261 حالة اختناق من استنشاق دخان الغاز المسيل للدموع، الذي يطلقه رجال الأمن المركزى، لتفريق المحتجين على خلفية نقل 39 من المتهمين فى أحداث استاد بورسعيد إلى أحد السجون غير المعلومة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*حطم مجهولون أتوبيس نقل عام اليوم الاثنين، أثناء محاولته السير أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل وحطموا النوافذ مما أدى إلى إصابة عدد من ركاب الأتوبيس نتيجة رشق المجهولين الحجارة على الركاب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*شيع أهالى بورسعيد جنازة كل من الطالبين السيد على السيد (17 سنة) وعبد الرحمن السيد العربى (16 سنة)،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*الجراد يغادر مصر ويهاجم المستوطنات الحدودية فى إسرائيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*قال النقيب محمد السيد ممثل للضباط الملتحين، إن أزمتهم الآن باتت بينهم وبين رئيس الجمهورية كرئيس للسلطة التنفيذية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: نتعهد بتأمين أهالى بورسعيد مهما كانت التضحيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*قال الدكتور عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر والقيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، إن سياسة منع رجال الأعمال المصريين من السفر، تشكل رسالة بالغة السلبية للاستثمار العالمى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*باسل عادل: التعامل مع عائلة ساويرس بانتقام عار على النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*أهالى شهيد المنصورة يقطعون طريق شربين احتجاجًا على تقرير الطب الشرعى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرون يهاجمون مديرية أمن بورسعيد ويشعلون النار بالمبنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*الداخلية: مجهولون أطلقوا النار على الشرطة والجيش فى بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*التليفزيون الإسرائيلى: القاهرة متأكدة من تهديد حماس لأمن مصر القومى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*"ألتراس ثورجى" ينطلقون فى مسيرة من التحرير لطلعت حرب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*مارجريت عازر: منع عائلة ساويرس من السفر "مكايدة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*تواصل إلقاء مولوتوف على مديرية أمن بورسعيد.. والنار تمتد لأجزاء أخرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*تفحم سيارة شرطة أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر وإصابة 3 مجندين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*غيرت مسيرة رابطة ألتراس ثورجى طريقها منذ قليل، حيث توجه المشاركون فيها إلى ماسبيرو بدلاً من دار القضاء *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2013)

*هاردسود ومنيل 
كبير اطباء الطب الشرعي 
بيقول ان حادث منطاد الاقصر 
فيه شبهه جنائيه

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2013)

*مجهولون يقطعون كوبرى 6 أكتوبر أمام مرور السيارات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*البورصة تخسر اليوم 7 مليار جنيه بفضل قرار بوسطجى الرياسة "النائب العام"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون النار على قوة أمنية برفح خلال هدم الأنفاق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل مجندين صدموا المتظاهرين بسيارة شرطة فى وسط البلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*حرية وعدالة المنصورة: نتواصل مع 6 أبريل والأحزاب والتيارات لتهدئة الأمور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*كر وفر بين قوات الأمن ومحتجين فى محيط فندقى شيبرد وسميراميس بالتحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يختار رئيس دير الأنبا بولا سكرتيرا لشئون الرهبنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*إطلاق كثيف لقنابل الغاز بمحيط مديرية الأمن القديمة بالمنصورة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*أبو حامد يقترح تشكيل مجلس رئاسى انتقالى يضم السيسى والبرادعى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*طلاب الدستور والمصريين الأحرار يكتسحون الانتخابات بجامعة طنطا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*أحمد خيرى: الشاطر قال لرجال أعمال "بيعوا أعمالكم لنا..أو شاركونا"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*قنديل للتلفزيون العراقى: 80% من وزراء الحكومة لا ينتمون للإخوان
*
*أهبل يقود دولة فاشية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*الجراد يهاجم قرى شباب الخريجين بالسويس والزراعة تواجهه بالمبيدات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*الجراد يصل العريش وأجهزة الحكومة تعجز عن مواجهته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## V mary (4 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قنديل للتلفزيون العراقى: 80% من وزراء الحكومة لا ينتمون للإخوان
> *
> *أهبل يقود دولة فاشية *



*ناسا باردواااا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*وزارة الزراعة: القضاء على 27522 جرادة 

الخبر صحيح مش تهريج ... ده بيان وزارة الزراعة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*فوربس: ناصف ساويرس أغنى رجل فى مصر بـ 44 مليار جنيه*


----------



## V mary (4 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فوربس: ناصف ساويرس أغنى رجل فى مصر بـ 44 مليار جنيه*



*ماتحسد اهو يا أستاذي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

السيسى: ترقبوا غضب القوات المسلحة قريباً

*الفريق السيسى: هناك مؤامرة تحاك ضد القوات المسلحة لكى تتورط فى القتال فى بورسعيد ولدينا معلومات مؤكدة ان هناك عناصر غير مصرية متواجدة داخل صفوف الداخلية، ولن نسمح باراقة الدماء المصرية ... وترقبوا غضب القوات المسلحة عند المساس بأمن مصر 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

V mary قال:


> *ماتحسد اهو يا أستاذي​*



*متخفيش على الـ سويرس ...... الدولة المصرية اقل من أن تصارعهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*رصدت «المصرى اليوم» أعمال التجهيزات والتشطيبات في فيلا «السلام» التي تقع أمام بوابة 5 لقصر الاتحادية الرئاسي بشارع عبدالقادر مهنا المتفرع من شارع إبراهيم اللقاني وذلك استعداداً لاستقبال الرئيس محمد مرسى وعائلته للإقامة فيها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*مصرع وإصابة 14 فى اشتباكات بين العرب والهوارة بسوهاج*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2013)

*دا عنده امل انه قاعد لسه شوية
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2013)

*عااااااااااااااااااجل قووووووووي / نتائج جامعة بنها /

 الإخوان ::::::: لم ينجح أحد

عين شمس خسروا

طنطا خسروا

المنوفية خسروا 

اسكندرية خسروا

اسيوط خسروا 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*الدستور الأصلي : الآن في بورسعيد .. قوات الجيش تلقي القبض علي بعض أفراد الشرطة الآن *


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> السيسى: ترقبوا غضب القوات المسلحة قريباً
> 
> *الفريق السيسى: هناك مؤامرة تحاك ضد القوات المسلحة لكى تتورط فى القتال فى بورسعيد ولدينا معلومات مؤكدة ان هناك عناصر غير مصرية متواجدة داخل صفوف الداخلية، ولن نسمح باراقة الدماء المصرية ... وترقبوا غضب القوات المسلحة عند المساس بأمن مصر
> *



برضو ولا اي اندهاشة....


----------



## V mary (4 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الدستور الأصلي : الآن في بورسعيد .. قوات الجيش تلقي القبض علي بعض أفراد الشرطة الآن *



*انهي شرطة بالظبط 
بتاعة حماس ولا بتاعت مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا ينتقم منك يالي في بالي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*كمال خليل على on tv الان :

رئيس جهاز الامن الوطنى عضو فى جماعه الاخوان المسلمين
 رئيس قطاع الامن المركزى عضو فى جماعه الاخوان المسلمين*


----------



## V mary (4 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كمال خليل على on tv الان :
> 
> رئيس جهاز الامن الوطنى عضو فى جماعه الاخوان المسلمين
> رئيس قطاع الامن المركزى عضو فى جماعه الاخوان المسلمين*



*لازم نفقع زغروطة ةةةةةةةة
احتفالا بالأخبار الجميلة دي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*الخميس.. مرسى يبحث مع رئيس وزراء ليبيا تأمين الحدود المشتركة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرون يشعلون النار فى شجرة بكورنيش النيل واحتراق مركب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*قيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ: مرسى يخشى من نزول الجيش للشارع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*الجزيرة مباشر: الرئاسة والدفاع يدرسان سيطرة الجيش كليًا على بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*تزوير الانتخابات يبدأ بقاعدة البيانات.. وثائق تؤكد: 9 ملايين اسم مكرر فى بيانات الناخبين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: ندرس سحب قوات الشرطة من بورسعيد بالتنسيق مع الرئاسة*


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)

تزايد حدة الاشتاباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الامن بشارع كورنيش النيل


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)

«الإخوان» تخسر 90% من مقاعد اتحاد طلاب جامعة طنطا


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)

أعلنت وزارة الصحة عن ارتفاع أعداد المصابين في الاشتباكات التي شاهدتها بورسعيد بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين إلى 206 بينهم 22 بطلقات الخرطوش.
وقال الدكتور حلمي العفني وكيل وزارة الصحة ببورسعيد أن هناك الإصابات كلها جاءت نتيجة الاختناق من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، باستثناء 22 إصابة بطلقات الخرطوش و3 بجروح مختلفة.
وأضاف العفني أنه تم تحويل أحد المصابين بطلق ناري في رأسه من مستشفى بورسعيد العام إلى المستشفى الجامعي نظراً لسوء حالته الصحية​


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)

*ملثمون يقتحمون مطاعم "مؤمن" و"بيتزا كنج "بدمنهور
قام ملثمون بمدينة دمنهور يطلقون على أنفسهم حركة"مشاغبون" باقتحام أحد فروع سلسلة مطاعم "مؤمن" و"بيتزا كنج " بوسط المدينة مساء الاثنين وحطموا واجهته بالحجارة ولاذوا بالفرار.

وأعلنت الحركة فى بيان لها مساء الاثنين عن استهداف المنشآت الخاصة بجماعة الإخوان كما دعت المواطنين إلى مقاطعة كافة الأنشطة الاقتصادية للجماعة.** 

واختتمت الحركة بيانها بالعبارة الآتية رسالة إلى الإخوان المتأسلمين "لن تشتروا بأموالنا سلاحا تقتلوا به شعب مصر". *


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)

كثفت اللجان الشعيبة بميدان التحرير تواجدها فى مداخل ومخارج الميدان وقام المعتصمون بإشعال النيران فى شارع طلعت حرب وقام الآخرون بالدخول الى خيامهم لتسود حالة من الهدوء ميدان التحرير.

وفى سياق متصل انتظمت حركة السيارات فى محيط الميدان ولا وجود للباعة الجائلين فى الميدان كما غابت الحركة المرورية تماما .


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*الكسب غير المشروع: منع إسماعيل الشاعر من التصرف فى أمواله وممتلكاته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"أبو حامد" يقترح تشكيل مجلس رئاسى انتقالى يضم "السيسى" و"البرادعى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*مصرع وإصابة 14 فى اشتباكات بين العرب والهوارة بسوهاج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*مدير أمن بورسعيد: لن نترك مهمتنا فى المحافظة ونقدر مساعدة الجيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*قال الإعلامى عمرو أديب مقدم برنامج "القاهرة اليوم" على قناة "اليوم" إن ما يحدث فى بورسعيد وتعرض مدرعة تابعة للجيش للاحتراق، بمثابة حرب أهلية بكل المقاييس ومأساة حقيقة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*النيابة العسكرية تفرج عن 11 شابا وعضوا بألتراس أهلاوى فى السويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*قال الكاتب الصحفى خالد صلاح، رئيس تحرير جريدة اليوم السابع، إن إدارة الإعلام لدى الإخوان فاشلة، موضحاً أن الإخوان لا يريدون أن يفكروا ولا يريدون أن يفعلوا، وإن فعلوا فإنهم يفكرون خطأ وحينما يكذبون لا يريدون أن يكشفهم الإعلام، متعللين بالحفاظ على الاستقرار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*عروسان يحتفلان بزفافهما وسط اشتباكات بالمنصورة ويهتفون ضد الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*الداعية سعد الهلالى: لا يجوز للحاكم تطبيق شرع الله ودوره الحكم فقط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أبو حامد: سنطلق حملة لجمع توكيلات مجلس رئاسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*طالب الدكتور يسرى حماد نائب رئيس حزب الوطن السلفى، بتأجيل الانتخابات البرلمانية حتى تستقر الأوضاع وذلك على خلفية الاضطرابات الأمنية وسقوط ضحايا فى بعض المحافظات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*اليوم."التيار الشعبى" ينظم سلاسل بشرية بـ8 محافظات لدعم المنصورة وبورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*دعا ضباط وأمناء الشرطة بمعسكر قوات الأمن المركزى بمنطقة المجزر بالمنصورة إلى تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية اليوم الثلاثاء، والدخول فى اعتصام مفتوح وذلك للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*نشب حريق منذ قليل بمنى أمن الدولة ومبنى الأمن الوطنى حالياً، بشارع 23 يوليو بمحافظة بورسعيد، وذلك بعد أن انفجرت سيارتان بجراج المبنى حسبما ذكر شهود عيان،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*البدرى فرغلى: رئيس الجمهورية يعاقب بورسعيد لأنها لم تنتخبه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*رئيس الكرامة: تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى تنقذ مصر من العنف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*صباحى: فوز طلاب التيار الشعبى على الإخوان يؤكد أن الثورة ستنتصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*بعد شهر من سحله.. حمادة صابر: لازلت مصرا على اتهامى للشرطة

 قال حمادة صابر المعروف إعلاميا بـ"مسحول الاتحادية"، أنه لا زال يتلقى علاجه حتى الآن لإصابته بخرطوش فى قدمه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*الضباط الملتحون يواصلون اعتصامهم لليوم الثامن على رصيف الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أعلن اتحاد الشباب التقدمى، عن دخوله فى حالة عصيان سياسى، وأنه ضد أى مشاركة سياسية مع من وصفوهم بالعصابة التى استولت على السلطة، مطالباً جميع الأحزاب والقوى السياسية بعدم المشاركة فى أى حكومة قادمة، وأن تستمر فى موقفها الباسل والوطنى وهو عدم المشاركة فى البرلمان،*


----------



## V mary (5 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *دعا ضباط وأمناء الشرطة بمعسكر قوات الأمن المركزى بمنطقة المجزر بالمنصورة إلى تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية اليوم الثلاثاء، والدخول فى اعتصام مفتوح وذلك للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية.*



*انا حاسة ان الشعب في وادي والحكومة في وادي تاني خالص​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*390 شاحنة بضائع تستعد لعبور "كرم أبو سالم" إلى قطاع غزة*


----------



## V mary (5 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *390 شاحنة بضائع تستعد لعبور "كرم أبو سالم" إلى قطاع غزة*



*والله انا حاسة ان اللي كسبت من ثورتنا واتحققت فيها اهداف ثوراتنا اللي بيقولوا عليها هي غزة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*انتقد عضو بمجلس النواب الأمريكى قرار الولايات المتحدة تقديم مساعدات مالية لمصر بقيمة 250 مليون دولار فى الوقت الذى تواجه فيه الولايات المتحدة أزمة بسبب تخفيض الميزانية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*هدوء بكورنيش النيل بعد اشتباكات أمس.. والأمن يتمركز بمحيط السفارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*قنديل: وجهنا الدعوة لوفد صندوق النقد ونقترب من الحصول على القرض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*حبس 8 أشخاص فى أحداث اشتباكات بقصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*قضت محكمة جنايات القاهرة بسجن الضابط محمود الشناوى، الشهير بـ "قناص" العيون 3 سنوات،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*النيابة العامة تفتح تحقيقات موسعة فى أحداث بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*هدوء حذر بمحيط مديرية أمن بورسعيد.. والجيش يلتزم بتأمين ديوان المحافظة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*سائقو الميكروباص يقطعون طريق الكورنيش بالإسكندرية بسبب نقص السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*8 سيارات أمن مركزى تغادر محيط مديرية أمن بورسعيد إلى خارج المدينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"الألمانية": مصر توجه ضربات متتالية لأنفاق التهريب مع غزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أمن دمياط ينفى محاكمة المقبوض عليهم من بورسعيد بالمحافظة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"السادات" يطالب السيسى بالدعوة لحوار عاجل لاحتواء الأزمة الحالية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أعلن التيار الشعبى مشاركته اليوم، فى تشييع جثمان الشهيد محمد الشافعى، حيث تقرر أن تقام صلاة الجنازة عقب صلاة الظهر بمسجد عمر مكرم، على أن تشيع الجنازة بعدها لمدينة كفر سعد بمحافظة دمياط.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى مدخل كوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*تظاهر العشرات أمام وزارة النقل ضد تصعيد "قناوى" رئيسًا لشركة النظافة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*زملاء الضابط شهيد البلطجة يقطعون صلاح سالم والجثمان يصل مسجد الشرطة!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*يعقد حزبا الوسط والحضارة مؤتمرًا صحفيًا، غداً الأربعاء، بأحد فنادق القاهرة، لإعلان الاندماج بين الحزبين، وإطلاق ما يسمى بـ"التيار الوسطى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*رئيس "المترو" يؤكد تعطل الخط الثانى 20 دقيقة
تراجع المهندس عبد الله فوزى، رئيس الشركة المصرى لإدارة وتشغيل المترو فى تصريحاته السابقة التى نفى فيها تعطل قطارات أى من الخطوط الثلاثة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*اندلع فجر اليوم حريق بجراج مبنى الأمن الوطنى "أمن الدولة سابقا" التهم 6 سيارات ملاكى وبوكس و2 دراجة بخارية وحجرة لمسجد بجوار بوابة الجراج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*كر وفر بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين على طريق كورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أسراب الجراد تحط بكثافة فى جنوب الشيخ زويد ورفح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*حسن البشبيشى: "مصر القوية" يعلن مشاركته رسمياً فى انتخابات البرلمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الإنقاذ": الوفد والديمقراطى والمؤتمر سيقاطعون الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*توقعات بهجوم أسراب جديدة من الجراد خلال ساعات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*مصدر: وزير الداخلية لن يحضر جنازة "أبو العز" خوفًا من غضب الضباط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*النائب العام يأمر باستجواب المتهمين فى أحداث التحرير وقصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"محيى الدين" للمحكمة: دعوة الرئيس لإجراء الانتخابات "باطلة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*تجمع العشرات من أهالى الشهيد محمد الشافعى أمام مشرحة زينهم لاستلام جثته، فيما أكد أحد الأطباء الشرعيين المسئولين فى المشرحة، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه تم الانتهاء من الإجراءات اللازمة لدفن الشافعى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*اتهام أستاذ "إخوانى" بالتلاعب فى فرز أصوات انتخابات تجارة عين شمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*بدء مراسم الجنازة العسكرية للضابط الشهيد فى غياب وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين مصريين وأمن مستشفى سعودى بعد مقتل مصرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2013)

*انفجار هائل بمقر جماعة الاخوان المسلمين ببنى مزار واشتعال النيران فيه وقوات الامن تتوجه الى موقع الحادث *


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2013)

*إطلاق ناااار فى قلب وزارة الداخلية الآن ... امام مكتب وزير الدخليه ووصول سيارات اسعاف تحت المبنى *


----------



## V mary (5 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إطلاق ناااار فى قلب وزارة الداخلية الآن ... امام مكتب وزير الدخليه ووصول سيارات اسعاف تحت المبنى *



*أكيد مابين شرطة حماس والشرطة المصرية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*تجمع عشرات أمام "عمر مكرم" فى انتظار جثمان "الشافعى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار": ما يفعله النظام بعائلة ساويرس "جباية فجة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أبوالفتوح: سننسحب فوراً من الانتخابات حال عدم توفر ضمانات نزاهتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"الزراعة" تستعين بالقوات المسلحة لتحديد مواقع هجوم الجراد على مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*صحة الجيزة: ظهور ميكروب شلل أطفال باكستانى فى إمبابة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"التجمع": يعلن إصابة 3 من أعضائه فى أحداث "المنصورة" أحدهم فقد عينه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"البدوى": النظام ينتظر حريق القاهرة.. وإجراء الانتخابات أمر صعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*إحالة دعوى تطالب بالكشف عن مصادر تمويل حملة مرسى لهيئة المفوضين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*عاشور: خوض أحزاب بالجبهة للانتخابات شائعات ولا تراجع عن المقاطعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أول توكيل لـ"البرادعى" بالدقهلية لإدارة شئون البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*دعوى قضائية أمام مجلس الدولة لتولى المجلس العسكرى إدارة شئون البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*زملاء الشهيد أبو العز: محمود عريس السماء قُتل قبل زفافه بأسبوعين 


انتهت مراسم تشييع الجنازة العسكرية، الضابط الشهيد محمود أبو العز، بحضور العشرات من زملائه وأفراد الشرطة، فى غياب كل القيادات الأمنية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*الرقابة المالية تحذر "الشورى" من استغلال قانون الصكوك فى غسيل الأموال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*سكاى نيوز:الجيش يطلق النار فى الهواء لإبعاد متظاهرين عن محافظة بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أبو العز الحريرى يقيم دعوى قضائية لإبطال قانون انتخابات "النواب"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يطلق الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أجرت الصفحة الرسمية لبوابة الحرية والعدالة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" استطلاعا حول أداء الشرطة فى الفترة الأخيرة فجاءت النتيجة "ضعيف" فى المركز الأول، فيما احتل التقييم "جيد" المركز الثانى، ثم "ممتاز" فى المركز الثالث والتى جاء التصويت لها بشكل شبه منعدم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*بكاء وعويل أثناء استلام أسرة "الشافعى" جثته من مشرحة زينهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"لكح" يطالب "مرسى" بإعلان الطوارئ والأحكام العرفية لإنقاذ الدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"الداخلية" تنفى ما تردد حول إطلاق النيران داخل أروقة الوزارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*ذكر موقع "نيوز 1" الإخبارى الإسرائيلى أن مناطق عديدة داخل إسرائيل تشهد ارتفاعا حادا فى تلوث الهواء، منذ الأحد الماضى، بفعل الرياح والعواصف الرملية والغبار من مصر المحملة بتلوث الهواء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*إطلاق كثيف لقنابل الغاز لتفريق المتظاهرين بمحيط مديرية أمن بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*زملاء الشهيد أبو العز يغلقون قسم مصر القديمة ويضربون عن العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*نجيب ساويرس على "تويتر": أشكر الشعب المصرى على تضامنه مع عائلتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*وصول جثمان الشافعى لشارع محمد محمود.. وأداء الصلاة عليها بعمر مكرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"الطب الشرعى" تغلق أبوابها خوفاً من اقتحام المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*لأول مرة.. أهالى البحيرة يحررون توكيلات لتفويض الجيش بإدارة البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*الشهر العقارى بطوخ يرفض تحرير توكيلات المواطنين لـ"السيسى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*نقلت كاميرا "فيديو7"، صفع ضابط لمتظاهر خلال اشتباكات قصر النيل ظهر اليوم، وذلك بعد القبض عليه، كما تم التعدى على  مصطفى يحيى، محرر "فيديو7" خلال التصوير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة تمكنت من تحديد أماكن اختباء المتهمين بقتل الملازم أول محمود أبو العز، مؤكداً أنه سيتم ضبطهم خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

* الدكتور أحمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ : قرار الإنقاذ بـ"المقاطعة" نهائى ومشاورات للاندماج فى حزب واحد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*الخميس.. "الحرية والعدالة" يعلن قوائمه النهائية لمرشحيه بـ"النواب"*


----------



## V mary (5 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الخميس.. "الحرية والعدالة" يعلن قوائمه النهائية لمرشحيه بـ"النواب"*



*هيلعب مع نفسة هههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*نشبت اشتباكات بين المشاركين فى تشييع جنازة محمد الشافعى وقوات الأمن، عقب توجههم فى مسيرة حاشدة باتجاه وميدان سيمون بوليفار، بعد رشقهم للأمن بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*استقالة رئيس الطب الشرعى.. ومصادر: "العدل" حرمته من مستحقاته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*إضراب معسكرات الأمن المركزى بالدقهلية عن العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*وحيد عبد المجيد: السلطة هى المصدر الأول للعنف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*انتقلت المواجهات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين من ميدان سيمون بوليفار إلى طريق كورنيش النيل، حيث تمركزت قوات الأمن عند نهاية سور السفارة البريطانيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*العريان: الانتخابات ستتم رغم البلطجة السياسية.. ولا عزاء للفاشلين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*مجهولون يحطمون واجهات فندق سميراميس الزجاجية بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*حريق هائل بمحطة بنزين بالدقهلية وإصابة 15 شخصًا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*6 إبريل تتجه بمسيرة لمقر الأمن الوطنى بمدينة نصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*استنفار أمنى بالصف.. ومتظاهرون يهددون باقتحام الحرية والعدالة

شهدت مدينة الصف، منذ قليل، استنفارا أمنيا، بعدما تجمهر العشرات من الشباب والمنتمين للأحزاب السياسية للتنديد بالإخوان المسلمين، ومن المقرر أن تجوب هذه المسيرات الشوارع والميادين الرئيسية بداية من أمام نادى المعلمين وتستقر أمام حزب الحرية والعدالة بالصف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*الألتراس يحاصر منزل وزير الداخلية الأسبق محمد إبراهيم بالدقى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"غد الثورة" يجدد مطلبه بإقالة حكومة قنديل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*شباب ألتراس يطلقون الشماريخ أمام منزل وزير الداخلية الأسبق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أعضاء 6 أبريل يقذفون "الأمن الوطنى" بالبيض بعد وصولهم إليه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*الرئاسة تنفى ما تردد حول تأمين الجيش لمدينة بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*إصابة ضابط و6 مجندين فى هجوم الألتراس على منزل وزير الداخلية الأسبق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*ناصف ساويرس يناشد عمال "أوراسكوم" الالتزام بضبط النفس فى مسيرة الغد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*انصراف الألتراس من أمام منزل وزير الداخلية الأسبق بالدقى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرون بالدقهلية يقذفون مقرا لـ"الإخوان" بأكياس الدم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *العريان: الانتخابات ستتم رغم البلطجة السياسية.. ولا عزاء للفاشلين*



*لم اكن اتصور ان هناك شخص حقير بحجم حقارة هذا الرجل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2013)

*ايقاف الكاتب الصحفى احمد رجب عن الكتابة فى جريدة الأخبار ...
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2013)

*خسارة نجل نائب مرشد الإخوان فى انتخابات هندسة عين شمس أمام المستقلين .... نجح الطلاب المستقلون والقوى السياسية بكلية الهندسة فى الاستحواذ على 95% من عدد مقاعد الاتحاد بالكلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2013)

*أكد مجدى حمدان القيادى بحزب الجبهة الديمقراطية، وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، بأن ما يحدث مع آل ساويرس من منع سفر وفرض ضرائب بأثر رجعى هو نوع من الإتاوة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*تقدمت قوات الأمن مرة أخرى تجاه كوبرى قصر النيل مما أدى لتراجع المتظاهرين إلى منتصف الكوبرى، وذلك بعد أن أطلق الأمن وابلا من قنابل الغاز تجاههم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2013)

*سقوط كوبري أجا الواقع على طريق المنصوره - القاهره الزراعي *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: لم نكلف بمهام أمنية فى بورسعيد وتواجدنا بها استثنائى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*تراجع الأمن لمحيط السفارة الأمريكية والمتظاهرون يلقون الحجارة عليهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*الجيش يطلق النار فى الهواء لفض الاشتباكات أمام مديرية أمن بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*شهد شارع مصطفى النحاس حالة من الهدوء بعدما تردد من إشاعات عن توجه عدد من شباب الألتراس إلى منزل وزير الداخلية الحالى محمد إبراهيم بمدينة نصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*نفى مصدر أمنى مسئول بقطاع الأمن المركزى، بمدينة بلبيس بمحافظة الشرقية، لـ" اليوم السابع"، ما تردد بشأن تضامن ضباط وجنود قطاع الأمن المركزى بقطاع بلبيس مع ضباط وجنود الأمن المركزى بالمنصورة وجمصة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*علم "اليوم السابع" أن دار الإفتاء المصرية ستسلم أوراق قضية مذبحة بورسعيد يوم الخميس الموافق 7 مارس الجارى .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*حريق بإدارة مركبات مديرية أمن بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*قالت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط (أ.ش.أ) أنّ السفير حسام عيسى القنصل العام فى الرياض صرّح أن المواطن المصرى محمد رمضان حافظ الذى لقى مصرعه بمحافظة وادى الدواسر بالسعودية تعرض لإطلاق النار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*كثفت قوات الأمن من إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع على المتظاهرين، وهو ما تسبب فى تراجعهم إلى كوبرى قصر النيل، وتقوم بإزالة حواجز الأخشاب والإطارات المحروقة التى وضعت من قبل المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*"بديع" من المطار: على الشعب المصرى التحلى بالصبر وأبشرهم بالخير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أمين اتحاد طلاب بورسعيد: لن نعود للمدارس قبل القصاص لزملائنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن عدد المصابين فى الاشتباكات الدائرة حاليا فى محافظة بور سعيد بلغ حتى الآن 161 تم نقلهم لمحافظة بور سعيد العام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*نظم المئات من المتظاهرين بالمنصورة مسيرة بقيادة خالد على الناشط السياسى، وطافت المسيرة بميدان الثورة وشارع قناة السويس وسط ترديد هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2013)

*ضابط لـ"الإبراشى": الجنود رفضوا استخدام السلاح ضد متظاهرى المنصورة

قال الرائد أحمد حماد، أحد ضباط الأمن المركزى المحتجين بالمنصورة، إنه ليس أفراد وأمناء الشرطة فقط هم المحتجين على قيادات مديرية أمن الدقهلية.*


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)

«ألتراس أهلاوي»: ندعو الجميع للمشاركة في مظاهرات أمام جامعة القاهرة غدًا


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)

تجمهر المئات من  ضباط الأمن  المركزي، من  قطاع منطقة القناة وسيناء بالإسماعيلية، مساء  الثلاثاء،  واحتجزوا اللواء  ماجد نوح، مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن  المركزي، داخل  المعسكر، ورفضوا  العمل في الخدمات الأمنية بمحافظة  بورسعيد، لرفض «سياسة  الرئيس محمد  مرسي، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين».
وطالب الضباط بإقالة اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، بسبب ما وصفوه بـ«تنفيذ سياسة جماعة الإخوان والرئيس مرسي»، بحسب قولهم.
وقال عدد من الضباط المحتجين  إنهم «لن يسمحوا بتكرار  أخطاء النظام  السابق، في دفع الشرطة للمواجهة مع  الشعب»، وطالبوا بـ«سحب  كافة الخدمات  الأمنية في بورسعيد من الشرطة،  وتسليمها للجيش».
وحاول اللواء محمد عيد، مدير أمن الاسماعيلية، إقناع الضباط المحتجين بالحوار دون جدوى، وأعلن الضباط دخولهم في إضراب عن العمل.


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

هدد الدكتور يونس مخيون، رئيس  حزب النور  السلفي، بنشر  الملف الذي يمتلكه الحزب ويدل على أخونة الدولة  لفضح حزب  الحرية والعدالة،  قائلاً: ''أقول للحرية والعدالة إذا استمر هذا  النهج  فسوف أضطر إلى نشر  هذا الملف في الإعلام تفصيليا''.
وأضاف  مخيون، عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل   الاجتماعي ''فيس بوك''، اليوم  الثلاثاء، ''الأستاذ ياسر عبد الرافع، عضو   مجلس الشعب السابق عن حزب الحرية  والعدالة نفي عملية أخونة الدولة التي   طرحتها أمام الرئيس وذلك على إحدى  القنوات الفضائية وذكر محافظة البحيرة   مثالا على ذلك، وأقول للأستاذ ياسر،  لماذا لم تذكر ماحدث في وزارة الأوقاف   بالبحيرة؟!''.
وتابع رئيس حزب  النور: ''محافظ البحيرة لا ينتمي لحزب   الحرية والعدالة ونحن نقف كحزب النور  بمحافظة البحيرة لعملية الأخونة   بالمرصاد فلا داعي لإخفاء الحقائق التي  يلمسها ويشاهدها عموم الشعب   المصري''.


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

عبدالله السناوي 
أثار بكاء رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس، خلال لقاء   أجراه ببرنامج  "العاشرة مساء"، عندما تذكر مصر، تعاطف الكاتب الصحفي   عبدالله السناوي،  فكتب عبر حسابه الخاص على موقع التدوينات القصيرة   "تويتر"، تغريدة قال  فيها: "نجيب ساويرس مثل أعلى للنجاح أمام الشباب   القبطي، وانهياره العاطفي  أمام الكاميرات رسالة مؤلمة أنه لم يعد لهم مكان   في بلدهم".


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*نقل "وزراء الخارجية العرب" لفندق بجوار المطار لدواعٍ أمنية

قررت الجامعة العربية وقبل ساعات من اجتماع وزراء الخارجية العرب إلى نقل اجتماع مجلسها الـ139 من مقر الجامعة العربية إلى فندق "فيرمونت المطار" وذلك بعد تجدد الاشتباكات فى محيط ميدان التحرير وكورنيش النيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*ليبيا تطلب فتح الحدود يومين فقط والأمن المصرى يعترض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*حزبا "الوسط" و"الحضارة" يعلنان اندماجهما اليوم فى "التيار الوسطى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*أنباء عن تحرك تجمعات غفيرة للألتراس إلى مديريات الأمن فجراً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*عضو بالتيار الشعبى يطالب "مرسى" بالاعتراف بفشله فى إدارة الأزمة 


حمل حامد جبر، القيادى بحزب الكرامة، عضو مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى المصرى، الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، مسئولية أعمال العنف ودماء الشباب التى تسيل فى عدد من المحافظات على رأسها بورسعيد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى من قوات الأمن المتواجدة فى منطقة كورنيش النيل فجر اليوم الأربعاء، على إصابة 18 من أفراد الأمن المركزى، وذلك بعد قيام عدد من المتظاهرين بإطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش على قوات الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*"الزراعة": الجراد يخترق الحدود الجنوبية.. وفرق من الجيش لصد الهجوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*اليوم.."الإرشاد" يناقش أحداث العنف ببورسعيد والمنصورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*رئيس مجلس عمد ومشايخ مطروح: لقاء مرسى "شو إعلامى"

اعتذر العمدة أحمد طرام، رئيس مجلس عمد ومشايخ مطروح، عن المشاركة ضمن وفد محافظة مطروح لتلبية الدعوة للقاء الرئيس محمد مرسى الذى عقد بقصر الاتحادية أمس الثلاثاء،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*يلتقى فضيلة الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر اليوم مع الفوج الأول من وعاظ الأزهر والقساوسة المشاركين بالدورة التدريبية الأولى فى إطار أنشطة بيت العائلة المصرية للعمل على ترشيد الخطاب الدينى والتركيز على القيم العليا فى الإسلام والمسيحية وتفعيلها فى خطب المساجد ووعظ الكنائس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*العشرات يقطعون شارع البحر ورشق قسم أول المحلة بالحجارة والمولوتوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*لقى محمد حامد فاروق (27 سنة) مصرعه فى محيط مديرية أمن بورسعيد، بعد سقوط قنبلة غاز مسيل للدموع على رأسه، خلال الاشتباكات الضارية بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى، فتم نقله لمستشفى بورسعيد العام لإجراء الإسعافات الأولية التى بادرت بتحويله إلى مستشفى الجامعة بالزقازيق.

 بينما أصيب 4 آخرون بمحيط مديرية أمن بورسعيد، إثر طلقات خرطوش سكنت فى الوجه وكافة أنحاء الجسم، أثناء رشق مجندين الأمن المركزى بالحجارة بمحيط مديرية الأمن، ويتم علاجهم بطوارئ مستشفى بورسعيد العام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*لقى محمد حامد فاروق (27 سنة) مصرعه فى محيط مديرية أمن بورسعيد، بعد سقوط قنبلة غاز مسيل للدموع على رأسه، خلال الاشتباكات الضارية بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى، فتم نقله لمستشفى بورسعيد العام لإجراء الإسعافات الأولية التى بادرت بتحويله إلى مستشفى الجامعة بالزقازيق.

 بينما أصيب 4 آخرون بمحيط مديرية أمن بورسعيد، إثر طلقات خرطوش سكنت فى الوجه وكافة أنحاء الجسم، أثناء رشق مجندين الأمن المركزى بالحجارة بمحيط مديرية الأمن، ويتم علاجهم بطوارئ مستشفى بورسعيد العام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*قوات الجيش تمنع التجول فى محيط مديرية أمن بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*بدء تجمع الألتراس أمام جامعة القاهرة للقصاص لشهداء مذبحة بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*مصدر قضائى: قصر حضور الحكم فى جلسة مجزرة بورسعيد على المحامين فقط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*قطع "القاهرة-الإسكندرية" الزراعى احتجاجا على نقص السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*إضراب أصحاب المخابز فى "تلا".. والقوات المسلحة توزع الخبز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*الصحة: 471 مصاباً بالقاهرة وبورسعيد ولا وفيات حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*مجموعة "ألتراس ثورجى" تهدد بخطف ضباط الشرطة للإفراج عن معتقليهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الرئيس هو المسئول عن قرار حظر التجوال.. ولم نفرضه فى بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*أصحاب المخابز يعتصمون على القضبان فى تلا ويوقفون القطارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو "الإسكان" يقتحمون الوزارة اعتراضا على تجاهل الوزير لمطالبهم*


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

*قام  متظاهرو  ألتراس أهلاوى الآن، بإضرام النيران فى سيارة شرطة تابعة لمديرية  أمن  الجيزة، أثناء وقوفها أمام مقر المديرية، كما قاموا بإطلاق الألعاب  النارية  والشماريخ على مقر المديرية.

فى سياق متصل، تصاعدت حدة الهتافات من جانب المتظاهرين ضد قوات الأمن،   ورددوا هتافات منها "لسه مخلصتش القضية لسه كلابك يا داخلية"، رافعين   لافتات "9 مارس يوم الحساب".*


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

*علم "صدى البلد" أن الدكتور إحسان كميل جورجى، رئيس مصلحة الطب الشرعى، رفض انتداب نجلة النائب العام في المصلحة.

وكان "جورجي" قد أعلن رفضه للوساطة والمحسوبية، وأنه رفض انتداب بنت مسئول  كبير في المصلحة، وأنه فوجي برفض طلبه عقب ذلك مباشرة بالعلاج على نفقة  الدولة في الخارج عقب إصابته بأزمة قلبية أصابته.

وأشار "جورجى" إلى أنه تقدم بطلب لوزير العدل من أجل الحصول على إجازة  للسفر لإجراء عملية جراحية فى الخارج ولكن تم رفض الطلب ولم يتوقف الأمر  عند هذا الحد بل إن التظلم الذى تقدم به على القرار الذى صدر بحرمانه من  مكافأة نهاية الخدمة على أثر محاسبته على سرقة سيارة الدكتورة ماجدة النائب  الأول لكبير الأطباء الشرعيين رفض ما ولد إليه إحساس بأن هناك تعسفًا يتم  تجاهه من قبل وزارة العدل وجاء شعوره بعدما أكد أنه لن يسمح لأحد فى الدولة  أن يتدخل فى شئون إعداد تقارير مصلحة الطب الشرعى.

وأوضح جورجى أنه يرفض الوساطة والمحسوبية لذلك بعد صدور قرار إلغاء  الانتداب فى المصلحة وفوجئ بقدوم بنت مسئول كبير فى البلد للعمل فى المصلحة  فرفض وبعد هذا الرفض فوجئ بفاكس رسمى يصله يتم فيه رفض التظلم الذى تقدم  به شكلاً وموضوعاً وكذلك رفض إجازته الاعتيادية.

أكد الدكتور إحسان كميل جورجى، رئيس مصلحة الطب الشرعى، أنه إلى الآن لم  يتقدم باستقالته من المصلحة، مشيرًا إلى أنه اليوم شعر بالإحباط لذلك فكر  فى الاستقالة من منصبه، وعندما علم زملاؤه انهالت عليه المكالمات الهاتفية  لإثنائه عن قراره لذلك لم يتقدم بالاستقالة إلى الآن.

وأضاف جورجى أن حالته الصحية مجهدة منذ أكتوبر الماضى، وقد تم احتجازه فى  أحد مستشفيات الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وتم تركيب دعامات له من أجل توسيع  الشريان التاجيه له.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*اعترض ملثمون منذ قليل سيارة تابعة للتموين يستقلها 3 مفتشين أثناء توجههم لتفقد المخابز بالصف، واستولى المتهمون على السيارة تحت تهديد البنادق الآلية، وجارٍ تحرير محضر بالواقعة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*والد شهيدة إسكندرية يقدم خطاب رشوة من الداخلية بـ350 ألف جنيه للتنازل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*رصدت فرق مكافحة الجراد بالبحر الأحمر، اليوم الأربعاء، تجمعات من الجراد الصحراوى بمنطقة الشلاتين أبو رماد عند الكيلو 65، وتقوم حاليا بأعمال المكافحة المستمرة للقضاء على هذه التجمعات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة ألتراس أهلاوى تتحرك من أمام جامعة القاهرة إلى الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*معاون نيابة بسوهاج يحرر ثانى توكيل لـ"السيسى" لإدارة البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*سفارة مصر بالكويت ترفض تحرير توكيلات لـ"السيسى" لإدارة البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*جامعة القاهرة تغلق أبوابها الرئيسية بسبب تظاهر "الألتراس"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*خبير أمنى: أصبحنا أمام توقعات بتكرار مشهد 28 يناير وانسحاب الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*علقت صحيفة "كريستيان ساينى مونيتور" الأمريكية على الغضب الشعبى والاضطرابات التى تشهدها بعض مدن قناة السويس والدلتا فى مصر، وقالت إنه يمثل مشكلة لمصر ورئيسها محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى ببورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*قال مصدر بمديرية أمن الجيزة إن العشرات من ألتراس الأهلى تجمهروا أمام مديرية أمن الجيزة، وأشعلوا النار بسيارتين إحداهما سيارة شرطة والأخرى سيارة ملاكى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو الألتراس تراجعوا للتظاهر أمام جامعة القاهرة وغياب كامل للأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*الجيش الثانى الميدانى يدفع بتشكيلات إضافية لتأمين محيط محافظة بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*رسميا.. عصام سلطان يعلن اندماج "الوسط" و"الحضارة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*رسمياًً.. إعلان تحالف "العمل" و"الراية" غداًَ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: انصراف 600 من ألتراس الأهلى من أمام "أمن الجيزة" بعد إطلاقهم الشماريخ*


----------



## oesi no (6 مارس 2013)

شر "اليوم السابع" عدداً من الأخبار المهمة على مدار الساعات الماضية، وفيما يلى موجز لأهم أخبار الساعة الواحدة ظهرا..

جامعة القاهرة تغلق أبوابها الرئيسية بسبب تظاهر "الألتراس"

سفارة مصر بالكويت ترفض تحرير توكيلات لـ"السيسى" لإدارة البلاد

فريد إسماعيل: قوائم الحرية والعدالة ستضم رموزا مستقلة من خارج الإخوان

قنديل: العراق وافق على دفع 60 مليون دولار معاشات العمالة المصرية

جنايات الجيزة تقضى بالسجن 37 سنة لأحمد عز فى قضية أسهم "الدخيلة"

معاون نيابة بسوهاج يحرر ثانى توكيل لـ"السيسى" لإدارة البلاد بالمحافظة

6 إبريل: سنضغط من أجل تطهير الداخلية ونرفض عودة الدولة البوليسية

مفاجأة.. التقرير الثانى للطب الشرعى يؤكد تعرض الشهيد الجندى للتعذيب

مدير أمن السويس: لم يُطلب منا إرسال قوات إلى بورسعيد

وفد «الاتحاد الأوروبى» يصل القاهرة لبحث مراقبة انتخابات «النواب»

ملثمون يستولون على سيارة تابعة لـ"التموين" تحت تهديد السلاح

مجموعة "ألتراس ثورجى" تهدد بخطف ضباط الشرطة للإفراج عن معتقليهم

أصحاب المخابز بتلا يضربون عن العمل احتجاجاً على تطبيق منظومة الخبز الجديدة

صراخ وعويل لأهالى شهداء الإسكندرية عند عرض فيديوهات قتل ثوار 25 يناير

هدوء حذر فى طريق كورنيش النيل

مصدر عسكرى: الرئيس هو المسئول عن قرار حظر التجوال.. ولم نفرضه فى بورسعيد

وزير الداخلية ينيب مساعده لحضور الاحتفال بيوم المجند وتكريم المتميزين

فى  واقعة محاولة اقتحام منزل وزير الداخلية الأسبق.. النيابة تفرغ كاميرات  البنك الموجود بالعمارة لضبط المتهمين.. والمعاينة: المتظاهرون قاموا  بتحطيم واجهة البنك والعمارة وماركت شهير


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

رفع المتظاهرون من عمال شركات أوراسكوم المتضامنون مع  المهندس نجيب ساويرس  نعش رمزي مكتوب عليه "البقاء لله في استثمار مصر"،  كما رفعوا لافتات مكتوب  عليه "سيبوا رموز الأعمال يا موقعين الاستثمار".
     	حيث ندد المتظاهرون العاملون بشركة أوراسكوم للإنشاءات بسياسة الرئيس  محمد  مرسي التي تهدف إلى تهديد المستثمرين، وتعطيل فرص الاستثمار في مصر،  عبر  إغراقهم في الديون، وأكد العاملون بالشركة أن سر الأزمة التي تتعرض  لها  شركاتهم هو سعي كل من خيرت الشاطر وحسن مالك القياديين بجماعة الإخوان   السيطرة والهيمنة على رؤوس الأموال في مصر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*أسوشيتدبرس: اللجوء إلى الجيش للسيطرة على بورسعيد يعكس انهيار سيطرة الحكومة هناك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*أشعل المتظاهرون النيران فى سيارة بميدان التحرير، ظهر اليوم الأربعاء، وهو ما أدى إلى تصاعد الأدخنة بسماء الميدان، فى نفس الوقت الذى يحاول فيه عدد آخر من المتظاهرين إطفاء النيران لعدم تأكدهم من تبعيتها للشرطة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*ممدوح حمزة: ما يحدث لعائلة ساويرس رسالة لرجال الأعمال ''غير الإخوان''*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*حصل طلاب الإخوان فى إنتخابات جامعة بنها على 10مقاعد من إجمالى900مقعد وحصد طلاب التيارالشعبى والتيارات السياسية باقى المقاعد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام السفارة البريطانية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*الإذاعة الإسرائيلية: الأمن المصرى يستعد لحملة جديدة لهدم أنفاق التهريب مع غزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*استمرار قطع طريق القاهرة ـ الإسكندرية بسبب السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*والدة الجندى: ربنا أظهر الحق ومنك لله يا اللى قتلت ابنى

"حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا وزير الداخلية، ربنا ظهر الحق إن ابنى مات من التعذيب، الإخوان موتوا ابنى عشان كان معارض ليهم".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*استمرار المواجهات بين الأمن والملثمين بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*ساويرس: قلت للمجلس العسكري حرام تسلموا البلد للإخوان*


----------



## grges monir (6 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ساويرس: قلت للمجلس العسكري حرام تسلموا البلد للإخوان*


ماحدث قد حدث استاذى
السؤال  الاهم
ماذا بعد


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*التقرير الثانى للطب الشرعى يؤكد تعرض الشهيد الجندى للتعذيب .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*تعيين الدكتورة ماجدة القرضاوي رئيس للطب الشرعي بدلاً من الدكتور كميل جورجي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*صرح مرسى إنه طلب من الأمم المتحدة الإشراف على الانتخابات في مصر .. وباتصال احدى القنوات للتأكد كان الرد: مصر لم تتقدم بأى طلب للإشراف على أى انتخابات
​*[YOUTUBE]-ERL0kddM3g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*القضاء الأدارى يقرر وقف الأنتخابات البرلمانية *


----------



## V mary (6 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تعيين الدكتورة ماجدة القرضاوي رئيس للطب الشرعي بدلاً من الدكتور كميل جورجي*



*طبعا ما اللي يكشفهم لازم يشيلوة 
ويجيبوا الاوفياء ليهم 
دول طلعوا افكةة من اللي قبلهم 
عيني عينك 
واحنا نخبط دمغنا في الحائط  واتخن حيط كمان​*


----------



## V mary (6 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *القضاء الأدارى يقرر وقف الأنتخابات البرلمانية *



*هنستناة يطلع يطخ تطخ بصوابعة بليل 
ويقول انا محدش يقدر يمنعني وانا قرارتي محصنة واعلان دستولي تاني 
ورجليكم فوق رقبتكم هعمل اللي ..............قالولي علية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*أفراد وأمناء والمجندين بقوات الأمن المركزى بمنطقة المجزر بالمنصورة يحطمون مكتب مديرة إدارة قوات الأمن المركزى وأشعلوا النار فيه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*المالية تطالب ماسبيرو ببيع الأصول غير المُستغلة مثل الأراضي أو الاقتراض من البنوك لتوفير الأجور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*اللجنة الثلاثية للطب الشرعى: التعذيب والضرب المبرح سبب وفاة الناشط محمد الجندى.. وليس حادث سياره*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KgTSzHnSr1o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*نقل مدير أمن بور سعيد لمصلحة السجون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بالعصى بين طلاب الأسر بحقوق عين شمس بسبب الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*الإخوان: وفود عربية وأجنبية تزور "الإرشاد" يومياً للتواصل مع الجماعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*أثارت مدرعة شرطية غضب المتظاهرين أثناء محاولتها التواجد بميدان الشهداء ببور سعيد بمحيط مديرية الأمن وسط المئات من المتظاهرين الذين امتثلوا لتعليمات قوات التأمين لحقن الدماء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*وزير التموين: رصيد القمح يكفى 93 يوماً والسكر 79 يوماً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*ممدوح رمزى معترضاًً على "الصكوك": "لن نكون تنابلة السلطان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*شنت قوات الأمن المركزى هجمات متفرقة على المتظاهرين المتجمهرين فى محيط مديرية أمن بورسعيد، مع إلقاء قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع لإجبارهم على التراجع إلى خلف ميدان المسلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*فتح طريق صلاح سالم بعد قطعه من أهالى مصر القديمة حزناً على الضابط الشهيد

احتوى شقيق الشهيد محمود أبو العز، غضب أهالى منطقة مصر القديمة وأقنعهم بفتح طريق صلاح سالم بعد قطعه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون طريق شارع البحر بالمحلة احتجاجاً على مقتل 4 أشخاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*البرادعى لطلاب الجامعات: أداؤكم فى الانتخابات يملأنى بالأمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*أنباء عن موافقة "الإرشاد" على خوض "الكتاتنى" انتخابات "النواب"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يعتقل عدداً من المتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل. واحتجاز مجند بالميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*7 سيارات أمن مركزى ومدرعة وحراسات خاصة لتأمين مقر "الإرشاد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*قال عصام شيحة عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ، إن قرار وقف الانتخابات البرلمانية هدية من السماء للقوى السياسية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*قال أحمد فوزى، القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن حكم المحكمة بوقف الانتخابات يبلور صحة وجهة نظر جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى التى أكدت أهمية عودة قانون الانتخابات للمحكمة الدستورية مرة أخرى قبل التصديق عليه من قبل رئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*أصدر اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، قراراً منذ قليل بترقية اللواء سيد جاد الحق حكمدار بورسعيد، ليتولى منصب مدير أمن بورسعيد، خلفا ًللواء محسن راضى مدير الأمن، والذى تم نقله للعمل بالوزارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*صاحب دعوى وقف الانتخابات: الحكم سيعطى فرصة لالتقاط الأنفاس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*إضراب ضباط وأفراد الأمن المركري فى قطاعي العريش بدء من 8 مساء إعلان التمرد علي وزير الداخلية والمطالبة بإقالته وعدم خروج جميع الخدمات والمأموريات بدء من هذا الميعاد تضامنا مع الإسماعيلية والدقهلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*الرئاسة المصرية تقرر الطعن على الحكم الإداري الصادر بشأن وقف الانتخابات البرلمانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*رفعت السعيد: حكم القضاء الإدارى بوقف الانتخابات رادع للإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*مدير أمن بورسعيد الجديد: المتهمون لن يحضروا جلسة السبت القادم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*"غزلان" لـ"النور": كلامكم عن "الأخونة" فرية كبيرة.. ونتحداكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*حبس 30 متهماً وتسليم حدثين لأهليتهما فى اشتباكات قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بـ"آداب الإسكندرية" بين طلاب حزب الدستور ومصر القوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*الإخوان: ننتظر قرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات حول حكم وقفها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*"الفضالى": اللجنة العليا للانتخابات لن تستطيع وقف تنفيذ الحكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يطلق القنابل لتفريق المتظاهرين بالمحلة وإصابة العشرات باختناق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*حمدى قنديل: وقف الانتخابات درس لـ"الشورى" كى يكف عن سلق القوانين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*جابر نصار بعد وقف الانتخابات: السلطة لا تلتزم حتى بدستور وضعته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*"العمل" و"الراية" و"الإصلاح" تؤجل إعلان تحالفها الانتخابى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*البرادعى: العبث بالدستور وقانون الانتخابات من سمات الدولة الفاشية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*غادر القاهرة، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، السفير الإسرائيلى بمصر، يعقوب أميتاى، متوجها إلى تل أبيب لقضاء إجازته الأسبوعية المعتادة فى إسرائيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*حجز 34 متهما جديدا فى أحداث اشتباكات كوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*طالب إيهاب رمزى، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، الأمم المتحدة خلال مناقشة تقرير الحريات الدينية، المنعقد بجينيف حاليا، بتشريع قانون عقوبات لتجريم تهجير الأقباط.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع كورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*علمت "اليوم السابع" أن هناك اجتماعا سريا سيعقد مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، بعد قليل، بين عدد من الأحزاب السياسية ذات المرجعية الإسلامية بمقر الجماعة الإسلامية بمحافظة الجيزة للاتفاق على تحالف انتخابى لخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*إسرائيل تحذر مواطنيها من زيارة سيناء خلال عطلة "الفصح"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*العريان: حكم القضاء الإدارى يجعل "الدستورية" تقوم بوظيفة تشريعية ليست من اختصاصها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*المتظاهرون يشعلون النيران فى إطارات السيارات بشارع كورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بالمحلة والمتظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام قسم ثان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*النائب العام يصدر قراراً بالقبض على عناصر"بلاك بلوك" تم تحديد هويتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*اﺳﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻰ، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، ﻭﻓﺪا ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻ‌ﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍلأ‌ﻭﺭوﺑﻰ ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻫﻴﻠﺠﺎ ﺷﻤﻴﺪ "ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺑﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭجى ﺑﺎﻻ‌ﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍلأ‌ﻭﺭﻭبى، فى ﺯﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﻴﻦ.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرتين من القائد إبراهيم تضامنًا مع العصيان المدنى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*العريان:::: الانتخابات فى موعدها، والقضاء الأدارى أعطى للدستورية وظيفة تشريعية ليست من اختصاصها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*تراجع قوات الأمن لمحيط السفارة الأمريكية وزيادة أعداد المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*"الإنقاذ" تطالب الرئاسة باحترام القضاء وعدم محاصرة "الدستورية"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]647ictusJK8&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*حرق مقر الاخوان المسلمين بالمحلة الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*المتحدث الرئاسى ينفى تصريح مستشار الرئيس بالطعن على حكم الانتخابات!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*استمرار تصاعد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بالمحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*قال قائد شرطة دبى بدولة الإمارات الفريق ضاحى خلفان، إنه "تلقى 2500 اتصال هاتفى بتهديدات من الإخوان بعد تسلم محمد مرسى رئاسة مصر"، مضيفا "لدى كشف بأرقام الهواتف التى جاءت منها التهديدات من مصر وأستطيع نشرها".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*البلتاجى لـ"الإعلاميين": اكذبوا ما شئتم فلن تحجبوا ضوء الحقيقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*شباب الثورة يغلقون حزب الحرية والعدالة بالسويس بعد افتتاحه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*قامت مديرية أمن الغربية بإرسال تعزيزات أمنية مكثفة ضمت 7 تشكيلات ومدرعة إضافية، انضمت إلى القوات المتواجدة أمام قسم ثان المحلة بعد تصاعد الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*الصحة: 157 مصاباً ببورسعيد بينهم إصابات بالخرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*قال سيد عبد العال رئيس حزب التجمع، إن قرار محكمة القضاء الإدارى بوقف الانتخابات البرلمانية، وإحالة القانون الخاص بها إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا، يؤكد أن القضاء المصرى ما زال يعمل بنزاهة وشفافية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

* غدا.. وقفة لضباط شرطة أمام "أمن الإسكندرية" لرفضهم السفر لبورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*أفراد الأمن المركزى بالمنصورة يشعلون النار بسجن معسكرهم*


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

صائد الفراشات ‏@ahmeddouma​
 بلطجيّة  الداخليّة حشدوا مجموعة من المأجورين بمساعدة أفراد من عصابة الإخوان  للاعتداء على وقفتنا ..... أوصلنا.الرسالة وانصرفنا بسلام مع الوعد بالعودة  مرارا حتى يتوقف القتل ويحاكم القاتل.. ​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*تجددت الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى محيط كورنيش النيل، كما قام المتظاهرون بقطع كوبرى قصر النيل الطريق فى الاتجاهين، وتجددت حالات الكر والفر بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية.*


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

جورج إسحاق ‏@George_Isaac0​
 ثوار مصر الذين هتفوا ضد العسكر واسقطوه بدمائهم ، قادرين علي اسقاطه مرة اخري مع حكم الاخوان​​
​


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

عقدت جماعة الاخوان المسلمين اليوم   اجتماعا مغلقا بمقر مكتب الارشاد  بالمقطم لمناقشة الاوضاع الراهنة فى   البلاد واحداث العنف الدائرة فى محافظة  بورسعيد والدقهلية.

  وتمركزت قوات الأمن فى محيط مكتب الارشاد لتأمينه من أى أعمال عنف قد تحدث خاصة بعد أن قام مجموعة من الشباب بالرقص أمامه من قبل.

 ويذكر أن قوات الامن كثفت من تواجدها امام مكتب الارشاد وغادر المرشد العام للإخوان بعد انتهاء الاجتماع مباشرة


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

أكد الفقية الدستوري د. شوقي السيد أن  الرئاسة ليست طرفا في النزاع ولاتستطيع الطعن علي حكم وقف الانتخابات  الصادر اليوم من محكمة القضاء الإداري، موضحا أن حق الطعن من حق اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات صاحبة الاختصاص وهيئة قضايا الدولة.
وأضاف السيد في تصريح لـ"بوابة الوفد" أن مستشاري الرئاسة القانونيين عليهم  أن يتواروا خجلا لإصرارهم علي إصدار قانون انتخابات معيب يكلف الدولة  ملايين باهظة سيكون مصيرة البطلان.
وناشد اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أن تتروي وتدرس حيثيات الحكم، وإلا يسيروا  خلف من ينتهج البلطجة و الاستقواء، مشيرا إلى أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  لوعلموا بالحكم اليوم لقاموا بمنع المحكمة من الانعقاد لأن هذه عادتهم.


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

قال الإعلامى عمرو أديب، مقدم برنامج  "القاهرة اليوم" على  قناة  "اليوم"، إن الرئيس محمد مرسى عندما يكتب  مذكراته سيتذكر أن يوم 6  مارس  2013 سيكون أسود يوم ولن يرى مثيلا له، بعد  قرار المحكمة الإدارية  ببطلان  إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية التى دعا  إليها، بل هو أسوأ من أيام   الاتحادية. 

وأضاف "أديب"، أن هذا اليوم أثبت خطأ الرئيس الشديد فى الاستعجال بالدعوة    إلى إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية دون تفكير، داعياً الرئيس لإقالة بمن    نصحوه باتخاذ هذا القرار، بل من الأولى أن تتقدم الحكومة استقالتها جميعاً.     

وأكد "أديب" أن مستشارى الرئيس ينصحونه دون علم أو وعى، والدليل الأخطاء الفادحة التى يسقط فيها الرئيس منذ إعلانه الدستورى.  

وقال "أديب"، إن اليوم سيذكر الرئيس أيضاً مقتل 5 شهداء من عائلة واحدة    بالمنصورة برصاص قوات الشرطة، وإطلاق الخراطيش على مشيعى جثامين الشهداء.


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*فى مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، تتقدم الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب الوسط المكونة من 16 عضوا بمجلس الشورى غدا بمشروع قانون جديد لانتخابات مجلس النواب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*أكد طارق الخولى، الناشط السياسى ووكيل مؤسسى حزب ٦ أبريل تحت التأسيس، أن حكم المحكمة الإدارية بوقف الانتخابات البرلمانية هو حكم تاريخى وخرج فى وقته ليوقف قانون الانتخابات الذى فصل على مقاس جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*مدير أمن الغربية ينفى قيام قوات الشرطة بقتل 4 أشخاص من أسرة واحدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*هشام قنديل: سنقوم بكافة الإجراءات لدعم الشرطة فى أداء واجبها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*الأرصاد تحذر من اضطراب الملاحة البحرية فى البحر المتوسط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*أكد عصام سلطان نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، أن الأثر السياسى لتنفيذ حكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى هو الإبقاء على الوضع الحالى، كما هو عليه، مضيفا:"أنه فى حالة تنفيذ الحكم سوف نكون بصدد رئيس ينتمى لتيار ومجلس ينتمى لنفس التيار.*


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

*احتراق مدرعة وكشك للشرطة وتصاعد حدة المواجهات بين الأمن ومتظاهرين في المحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*قررت هيئة مكتب النقابة العامة للمهن التعليمية برئاسة الدكتور أحمد الحلوانى نقيب المعلمين تأجيل احتفالات "يوم المعلم المصرى" والتى كان مقرر لها يوم 9 مارس الجارى، بسبب اضطراب الحالة الأمنية للبلاد فى ذلك اليوم الذى يشهد الجلسة الثانية لمحاكمة المتهمين فى القضية المعروفة إعلامياً بـ" مذبحة استاد بورسعيد".*


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

*




​​**
*​


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

*أعلن جروب ألتراس أهلاوى علي صفحته على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى «فيس بوك» عن خطة السبت المقبل 9 مارس، للقصاص من وزارة الداخلية.
ورفع الألتراس  شعار «يانجيب حقهم.. يا نموت زيهم»، مؤكدين علي الانتقام من الداخلية  قائلين: «يوم ٩ مارس لو مجاش القصاص منكم وقتها هتتمنوا تعرفوا تهربوا.. بس  وقتها هتشوفوا اللي مستحيل في يوم تتخيلوه».
ولم يكتف  الألتراس بذلك، بل وصفوا جميع المتهمين من الداخلية واهالي بورسعيد  بـ«الكلاب» وناشد الجروب كل اعضائه بضرورة التواجد في تمام الساعة الثامنه  صباحاً يوم السبت 9 مارس امام نادي الاهلي بالجزيرة.
*


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2013)

Mohamed Abu Hamed ‏@MohamedAbuHamed​
 عيني يا بلدي يا عيني عليكي و #الإخوان بتحطم فيكي / يسقط#مرسي قاتل الشعب​​


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2013)

*حذر  العقيد عمر عفيفى أهالى بورسعيد من " مليشيات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين " ,  حيث أكد على أن المليشيات فى طريقها لبورسعيد تحت قيادة خيرت الشاطر والدكتور محمد البلتاجي .*
*وقد  كتب عفيفى عبر صفحته الخاصة بموقع التواصل الإجتماعى فيس بوك " ميلشيات  الاخوان وحماس في طريقها لبورسعيد الان في ملابس ومدرعات شرطة تحت قيادة الشاطر والبلتاجي "*

*  وأضاف : عاجل وهام - تعزيزات كبيرة من ميلشيات الاخوان ترتدي ملابس الشرطة  في طريقها لبورسعيد بعد رفض ضباط الامن المركزي في كل القطاعات بالذهاب  لبورسعيد وارجو مجاهدي وثوار بورسعيد سرعة اغراق شوارع بورسعيد بزيوت  السيارات المستعملة وخاصة مداخل المدينة وخلط الزيت المستعمل بالبنزين كل  20 لتر زيت مستعمل يضاف له 4 لتر بنزين " .*

​


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2013)

صائد الفراشات             ‏@ahmeddouma                              
                             ملعونٌ هذا الغباء الذي جعل بعض المخابيل  يعتبرون "البورسعيديّة" أعداء ..... ونسوا أن السُلطة هي عدونا جميعاً .


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*دخول 430 شاحنة بضائع عبر "كرم أبو سالم" لغزة اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*قطع العشرات من المحتجين طريق كورنيش النيل، أمام فندق سميراميس من الاتجاهين، صباح اليوم الخميس، عقب انسحاب قوات الأمن إلى محيط السفارة الأمريكية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*بلاغ ضد إحسان كميل بتهمة التزوير فى التقرير الطبى الخاص بالجندى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*وقفة احتجاجية للضباط الملتحين أمام مدينة الإنتاج للمطالبة بلقاء مرسى*


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2013)

*



عمر عفيفي ‏@omarafifi3 
محمد ابراهيم الي مزبلة التاريخ بعد اطلاق ضباط النار علي مكتبه بوزارة الداخلية في محاولة للتهدئة وامتصاص غضب. 


**
*

*عمر عفيفي ‏@omarafifi3
لو اراد الالتراس القصاص الحقيقي ممن قتلهم ببورسعيد فعليهم القبض علي ١- العميد علاء محمود وهو يعمل بالادارة... http://fb.me/25Xi2Eg6p ​فتح

*
*7 س
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


عمر عفيفي ‏@omarafifi3
خطير - الشاطر يحاصر اهالي بورسعيد ويمنع وصول اغذية او وقود او دواء لتجويعهم وتركيعهم علي طريقة كفار قريش ميلشيات...​ *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*"بكار": قدمنا ملف "أخونة الدولة" للرئيس بناء على طلبه وننتظر الرد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*خالد الجندى: الجهاد ضد أعداء الداخل المنافقين واجب*


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2013)

*
تساءل  ضاحي خلفان، قائد شرطة دبي، عن عدد القتلى الذين وقعوا منذ تولي جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين للحكم في مصر، ووجه خلفان عددًا من الرسائل للإخوان عبر  حسابه الخاص على "تويتر"، فكتب قائلا: "أيها الإخوان اتقوا الله لقد أزهقتم  أرواحا برئية وراجعوا أفعالكم وقتلكم للأرواح من أجل غايتكم للوصول إلى  الكرسي، واذكروا يوم العرض على الواحد القهار فقد قتلتم الأنفس البريئة من  أجل عرض الحياة الدنيا".
وأضاف  خلفان: "أيها الإخوان تذكروا يوم تساقون فيه إلى الله وأمامكم جرائم القتل  وفي رقابكم وأيديكم دم الأبرياء الذين يموتون الآن فهم في رقابكم، فلا  تغرنكم الحياة الزائفة".
وتابع: "والله إنكم لمسؤولون أمام الله عن زهق الأرواح، ولقد تورطتم في جرائم قتل لا تغتفر خافوا الله فالحياة فانية".

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*اعتصام تشكيلات الأمن المركزى المسئولة عن تأمين منزل "مرسى" بالشرقية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*النائب العام يشكل لجنة للتحقيق فى ملف ضرائب أوراسكوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*تجدد المناوشات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين على طريق كورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*قيادى بحزب النور: الطعن على حكم وقف الانتخابات "خطأ فادح"*


----------



## grges monir (7 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قيادى بحزب النور: الطعن على حكم وقف الانتخابات "خطأ فادح"*


على فكرة التاجيل دة فى صالحهم


----------



## grges monir (7 مارس 2013)

*كشف  مصدر مسئول بصندوق النقد الدولى "عدم رضا" الصندوق عن برنامج الإصلاح  الاقتصادى والاجتماعى الذى تقدمت به مصر الأسبوع الماضى لإدارة الصندوق،  للحصول على قرض قيمته 4.8 مليار دولار.

وقال المصدر- الذى طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم  السابع"-، إن البرنامج المصرى لا يحقق ما طلبه الصندوق من أن يكون قادرا  على تقليل معدلات عجز الموازنة والدين العام بشكل مرحلى، مع تحقيق معدلات  نمو إيجابية مرتفعة، واصفا إياه "بالضعيف"، ولفت إلى أن هذا البرنامج لم  يتحقق عليه توافق من كافة أطراف المجتمع.

وألمح المصدر إلى صعوبة إتمام مفاوضات القرض إذا استمر البرنامج بنفس بنوده  الضعيفة– على حد تعبيره– مؤكدا عدم تحديد أى موعد لقدوم بعثة الصندوق  لمصر، بعكس ما أكده مسئولو الحكومة المصرية، هذا فى الوقت الذى أبلغت فيه  إدارة الصندوق الحكومة عدم رضاها عن البرنامج الاقتصادى، مؤكدة أنه ضعيف،  ولا يحقق الاستقرار المالى، كما أن الحكومة لم تأخذ أى خطوات لبدء التنفيذ.

يذكر أن حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل انتهت من إقرار برنامج معدل للإصلاح  الاقتصادى والاجتماعى يتضمن 7 محاور تهدف لتخفيض عجز الموازنة والدين  العام، مع زيادة معدلات النمو وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية، تم تقديمه لصندوق  النقد الدولى لدراسته، وتحديد موعد لإرسال بعثة فنية إلى مصر لبدء  المفاوضات من جديد حول قرض تبلغ قيمته 4.7 مليار جنيه، ويتضمن تعديلات  ضريبية جديدة تم تقديمها لمجلس الشورى، إلا أنها لم يتم البدء بمناقشتها  حتى الآن.

وكان قد صرح عدد من مسئولى الحكومة المصرية عن توجيه الدعوة الرسمية  للصندوق لزيارة مصر، كما أكد وزير المالية الدكتور مرسى حجازى أنه يأمل أن  يكون موعد الزيارة وبدء المفاوضات خلال 10 أيام، تنتهى خلال أسبوع آخر،  وقال فى تصريحات له الأسبوع الماضى، إنه من الممكن إتمام اتفاقية القرض  خلال أسبوعين قبيل إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية، مضيفا أنه لا يتصور أن  يرفض صندوق النقد منح مصر القرض، خاصة أن لمصر الحق فى الحصول على القرض  لأن لها حصة فى الصندوق.

هذا فى الوقت الذى أعلن فيه أيضا صندوق النقد الدولى قبل أيام أنه يدرس  البرنامج الاقتصادى المعدل الذى أعدته الحكومة المصرية، وأنه لم يتم تحديد  موعد بعد لاستئناف المحادثات بشأن برنامج الحصول على قرض لصالح مصر بقيمة  4.8 مليار دولار.

ووضعت الحكومة سيناريوهات مخيفة لما قد تؤول إليه الأوضاع فى البلاد فى  حالة عدم تطبيق برنامج الإصلاح الاقتصادى الذى تسعى من خلاله للحصول على  قرض صندوق النقد، وقالت إن الفجوة التمويلية التى ستحتاج إليها الحكومة  ستصل خلال العام المالى الجارى حتى يونيو إلى 14.5 مليار دولار، وسترتفع  إلى 22.1 مليار دولار خلال العام المالى المقبل 2013-2014.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*علمت "اليوم السابع" من مصادر مطلعة، أن القوات المسلحة لن تشارك فى وقائع تأمين استكمال محاكمة مجزرة بورسعيد، وسوف تتولى وزارة الداخلية أعمال التأمين بشكل كامل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*الداخلية تقدم مستندات قيد أبناء الرئيس بأمريكا والمحكمة تلزم الخارجية بالاستعلام

قدمت اليوم الخميس، هيئة قضايا الدولة ممثلة عن وزارة الداخلية 5 مستندات مدون عليها "سرى للغاية" تفيد قيد أبناء الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، وميلادهم فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*رصد تجمعات جديدة للجراد الصحراوى بمنطقة الشيخ سالم بمرسى علم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*قوات الأمن بالإسماعيلية تواصل رفضها تأمين مأموريات فض الشغب ببورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*عادت الطائرة المصرية المتجهة إلى كازابلانكا، والتى على متنها عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر، إلى ممر مطار القاهرة الدولى، نتيجة لحدوث عطل فنى يمنعها من استكمال الرحلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرون يقتحمون المنطقة العامة للاستثمار ببورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*"القضاة" يؤجل مناقشة الإشراف على الانتخابات بعد الحكم بوقفها*


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2013)

*علم  "اليوم  السابع" أن النائب العام، المستشار طلعت عبد الله، أمر ببدء  التحقيق فى  الملف المحال من وزارة المالية بخصوص ضرائب أوراسكوم، والتى  كان قد صدر  قرار بسببها بوضع أنسى ساويرس وناصف ساويرس على قوائم الترقب.

وكان وزير المالية، المرسى حجازى، أرسل مذكرة للنيابة العامة والتى بدأت التحقيق فعليا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*"العليا للانتخابات" توقف إجراءات الانتخابات وعدم فتح باب الترشح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*قالت صحيفة "ورلد تربيون" الأمريكية إن مصر سعت للحصول على مساعدات عسكرية إضافية من الولايات المتحدة، ونقلت الصحيفة عن مسئولين قولهم إن نظام الرئيس محمد مرسى قدم طلباً لزيادة كبيرة فى المساعدات العسكرية الأمريكية العام القادم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*ضباط وأفراد الشرطة بالغربية يعتصمون أمام المديرية للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*النيابة ترسل الطلقات المستخرجة من الشافعى وملابسه للطب الشرعى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*توافد الضباط للمشاركة فى وقفة الإنتاج الإعلامى للمطالبة بمقابلة مرسى*


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2013)

مصدر بالطب الشرعي : إقالة"جورجي" بسبب ضغوط الإخوان..وحانوتى

​3/7/2013   12:28 PM​ 
  	صرح مصدر مسئول بمصلحة الطب الشرعى أن استقالة الدكتور إحسان كميل  جورجى،  رئيس مصلحة الطب الشرعى من منصبه، جاءت نتيجة ضغوط تعرض لها خلال  الفترة  الماضية من قيادات إخوانية.

  	وأضاف المصدر فى تصريحات للوطن أن الإقالة جاءت بسبب تعدد أحاديثه للصحف   والفضائيات، وكشفه تدخل الإخوان فى مشرحة زينهم، وطلبهم عمل إصلاحات  وزيادة  أعداد ثلاجات حفظ الجثث، ومعارضته لهذه الإصلاحات، إلى جانب  مطالبته  بزيادة رواتب العاملين بالمصلحة.

  	وأشار المصدر الذى رفض ذكر اسمه أن حدة التوتر والخلاف وصلت إلى أقصى   درجاتها، عندما أصدر جورجى قراراً بنقل نجل حانوتى المشرحة، الذى يعمل كفنى   تشريح، إلى مشرحة بنى سويف، وذلك لاتهامه بابتزاز أهالى المتوفين، وتحصيل   مبالغ مالية منهم، بدعوى أنها  رسوم للمصلحة.

  	وإستكمل المصدر أنه نقله إلى مشرحة بنى سويف، وظل بها عدة أشهر، إلا أنه   أثناء سفره إلى أمريكا لإجراء جراحة قلب مفتوح، أصدرت الدكتورة ماجدة  هلال  قراراً بعودة نجل الحانوتى إلى مشرحة زينهم، حيث إن والده تربطه بهم  علاقة  صداقة كونه حانوتى المشرحة لأكثر من 15 عاما.

  	وتابع : عند عودة جورجى من أمريكا دخل إليه أحد أهالى الضحايا بشكوى من   طلب فنى التشريح مبلغ 100 جنيه منه مقابل الحصول على رقم محضر، وهنا علم   الدكتور إحسان بعودته أثناء فترة مرضه، وأصدر قرارا بنقله مرة أخرى لبنى   سويف، لكنه فوجئ الأسبوع الماضى بأحد قيادات تنظيم الإخوان فى مكتبه، يتحدث   إليه بشأن عودة فنى التشريح.


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*ضباط قسم قصر النيل يغلقون القسم ويطالبون بإقالة وزير الداخلية وعدم الزج بهم فى أحداث ميدان التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*القوات المسلحة تعلن عدم تأمينها لجلسة النطق بالحكم فى قضية مذبحة بور سعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل عريف الشرطة المتهم بدهس شهيد المنصورة بكفالة 5 آلاف جنيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*إضراب جنود الأمن المركزى بالمنوفية للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية - صدى البلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*تواصل الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2013)

*انضم  مجموعة من الطلاب المسيحيين إلى مسيرة كلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس ضد  الدكتور "هشام ه" الذى سب رسول الله صلى الله وسلم على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى الفيس بوك، ورفع الطلاب المسيحيون لافتات ضد سب الرسول مثل  "مسيحيى متضامن معاكم.. لا للإساءة للإسلام". 

وردد الطلاب شعارات "يا مسيحى ضم علينا كل رسول دا غالى علينا.. قولناها فى  ثورة يناير التعصب كله خسائر.. مسلم ومسيحى إيد واحدة.. وسب المرسلين  ممنوع.. ذى الفقر وذى الجوع". 

وتوقفت المسيرة أمام مكتب عميد الكلية، مطالبين بتحويل الدكتور إلى  التحقيق، مرددين "التحقيق معه واجب وطرده شىء واجب واللى يشتم نبينا أوعى  يدرس تانى لينا". *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*ضباط الأمن المركزى يرفضون تأمين مبنى مديرية أمن الغربية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*إضراب الأمن المركزى بشمال سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

تجدد *الاشتباكات فى بورسعيد فى محيط مديرية ألامن ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*الباعة الجائلون ينظمون سلاسل بشرية بشارع رمسيس لتوحد القوى السياسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*ذكرت قناة الجزيرة مباشر نقلا عن مصادر أمنية، أن ملثمين اختطفوا اثنين من السياح الأجانب برأس سدر بجنوب سيناء للمطالبة بالإفراج عن سجناء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*منظمة العفو: مصر تخون ثورتها بقانونى التظاهر والمجتمع المدنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*مصدر بجهاز الكسب: سويسرا غير جادة فى رد أموال مصر المهربة لديها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*نجيب جبرائيل يطالب رئيس الوزراء الليبى بالإفراج عن الأقباط المحتجزين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*عضو بالدعوة السلفية لـ"غزلان": أخونة الدولة ليست كذبة واسأل الرئاسة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*اختطاف مدير شركة "موبيل أكسون" الأمريكية وزوجته برأس سدر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*ضباط المباحث ينضمون لإضراب الأمن المركزى بالعريش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*تكليف المكتب الفنى بالتحقيق فى البلاغات المقدمة ضد باسم يوسف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*محلل أمريكى: مرسى لم يظهر نمط القيادة الذى كانت تأمله واشنطن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*توقع الدكتور صلاح عبد المؤمن وزير الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضى، هجوم أسراب الجراد على القاهرة يوم الأحد المقبل، وذلك نتيجة انخفاضات جوية تم رصدها وتجمع أسراب الجراد فى اتجاه العاصمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الرئاسة: ندرس الخطوة المقبلة بشأن الانتخابات البرلمانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*وزير البترول: رئيس "أكسون موبيل" بخير ويكمل رحلته حاليا لرأس سدر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*275 توكيلا لـ"السيسى" بالسويس لإدارة شئون البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وزير البترول: رئيس "أكسون موبيل" بخير ويكمل رحلته حاليا لرأس سدر*



*الداخلية: شيوخ قبائل سيناء شاركوا الشرطة فى تحرير سائحين عقب اختطافهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*كر وفر بين الأمن والمتظاهرين على كورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*ابشرواااااااااااااااا وزير الزراعة: هجوم الجراد على القاهرة الأحد المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*الباعة الجائلون يتظاهرون أمام "القضاء العالى" للتنديد بتعسف الحكومة ضدهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*إغلاق كامل لمطار بنغازى بليبيا بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]unJlwaHSI3k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*الإفتاء توقع على طلب محكمة ملف بورسعيد بـ"يعاد لعدم الاطلاع"*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مارس 2013)

*ايه اخر خبر دا مش فاهمه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الإفتاء توقع على طلب محكمة ملف بورسعيد بـ"يعاد لعدم الاطلاع"*



*عل حد فهمي 
دا لو افترضنا ان انا بفهم رغم اني اشك :new6:

ان المفتي رفض البت في حكم الاعدام في قضيه الالتراس 
والله اعلي واعلي 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مارس 2013)

*حد فاهم حاجة يفهمنا
*


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2013)

*انضم  مجموعة من الطلاب المسيحيين إلى مسيرة كلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس ضد  الدكتور "هشام ه" الذى سب رسول الله صلى الله وسلم على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى الفيس بوك، ورفع الطلاب المسيحيون لافتات ضد سب الرسول مثل  "مسيحيى متضامن معاكم.. لا للإساءة للإسلام". 

وردد الطلاب شعارات "يا مسيحى ضم علينا كل رسول دا غالى علينا.. قولناها فى  ثورة يناير التعصب كله خسائر.. مسلم ومسيحى إيد واحدة.. وسب المرسلين  ممنوع.. ذى الفقر وذى الجوع". 

وتوقفت المسيرة أمام مكتب عميد الكلية، مطالبين بتحويل الدكتور إلى  التحقيق، مرددين "التحقيق معه واجب وطرده شىء واجب واللى يشتم نبينا أوعى  يدرس تانى لينا". *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*د ابراهيم نجم المتحدث الرسمي باسم دار الإفتاء يؤكد أن الدار لا تملك أصلا أن ترفض تسليم أوراق أي قضية تم أحالتها إليها بموجب المادة رقم 381 معدل من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية وأن الدكتور شوقي علام مفتي الجمهورية قد تسلم مهام منصبه يوم الاثنين الماضي الموافق الرابع من مارس أي أقل من 72 ساعة مضيفا أنه أنطلاقا من حرص فضيلته الشديد على ضمان تحقق العدالة القضائية ووفاءا بدماء الشهداء الأبرار فإن فضيلته لم يسعفه الوقت لدراسة القضية بشكل واف وبصورة يطمئن إليها لكي يرفع تقريره إلى المحكمة الموقرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*المتحدث الرسمى لائتلاف أفراد الشرطة: لا بديل عن رحيل الوزير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*ضباط قسم الأزبكية يغلقون القسم احتجاجاً على وزير الداخلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: 7 أقسام أغلقت أبوابها بالقاهرة للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*ضباط قسم السيدة زينب يغلقون القسم للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*ضباط قسم مدينة نصر أول يغلقون القسم للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: انسحاب جميع الخدمات الأمنية من شوارع الإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*"الفاو": خطورة متوقعة على مصر والأردن وإسرائيل بسبب أسراب الجراد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*مساعد وزير العدل: الوزارة تعد مشروع قانون بإنشاء شركات حراسة خاصة

ميلشيات الأخوان جاهزة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*إصابة طالبين بجروح خطيرة فى اشتباكات عنيفة بالأسلحة بجامعة عين شمس*


----------



## V mary (7 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مساعد وزير العدل: الوزارة تعد مشروع قانون بإنشاء شركات حراسة خاصة
> 
> ميلشيات الأخوان جاهزة *



*النهاردة شركات حراسة 
والداخلية تريح 
وبعدين شركات دفاع عن الحدود واتفقيات دفاع مشترك مع دول 
الجيش يريح 
وبعدين نطلع هيئة كدة بتاعت تشريع زي مكتب الخميني 
القضاء يريح 
كل واحد بقي من دول بيتدي يدور علي شغل​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*غدا ......

الذكرى الثانية لشهداء المقطم 
٨ مارس ٢٠١١*



​


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

شغل مرتزقة بقى وكده؟

Mercenaries


او ميليشيات وتمويلها من الحكومة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ايه اخر خبر دا مش فاهمه*


*فيما يبدو أن دكتور " على جمعة " المفتى السابق*
*لم يشأ أن يُنهى فترة خدمته بتوقيع أحكام إعدام مجمع*
*فأجل نظره لخلفه*
*والذى جاء خلفه لم يُسعفه الوقت لدراسة ملفات القضية*
*والقضية محدد لها نظر جلسة السبت القادم*
*لذلك يجب أعادتها الى المحكمة بهذه التأشيرة حتى ينطق القاضى*
*بأجل جديد*
*ومن ثم تُعاد مرة أخرى الى فضيلة المفتى*
*يعنى جسلة السبت القادم ( حسب الخبر )*
*سيتم تأجيل النطق بالحكم فيها مرة أخرى *
*ولا حل آخر*​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*ضبط 4 أفدنة مزروعة بنبات الأفيون ومدفع جرينوف و40 طلقة متنوعة لأسلحة مختلفة و12 قذيفة أربى جى و3000 طلقة جرينوف وبندقية آلية ورشاش إسرائيلى وبندقيتين خرطوش فى مزرعة مملوكة لـ "مصطفى ك " الذى سبق اتهامه فى 28 قضية متنوعة، ومحكوم عليه بـ 2 مؤبد و3 سنوات سجن ولم يتم ضبطه وتم تحرير محضر بالمضبوطات*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مارس 2013)

*طيب وبالنسبة لباقى المتهمين الىل مخدوش اصلا احكام دول ايه مصيرهم؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب وبالنسبة لباقى المتهمين الىل مخدوش اصلا احكام دول ايه مصيرهم؟*


*كله هيتأجل ...ماينفعش ينطق بجزء أحكام لآزم الشيلة كلها على بعضيها*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*انسحاب القوات المتمركزة أمام المؤسسات الحكومية بالإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*وزير الداخلية يحضر اجتماع المحافظين برئاسة "قنديل" وينفى استقالته*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى، انسحاب جميع الخدمات الأمنية من شوارع الإسكندرية، عصر اليوم الخميس، *
*كما انسحبت قوات الشرطة المُكلفة بتأمين مديرية الأمن من أمام مبنى المديرية، *
*وانسحبت القوات أيضاً المُكلفة بتأمين أقسام الشرطة، لحين الاستجابة لمطالب الضباط.*


----------



## SALVATION (7 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أكد مصدر أمنى، انسحاب جميع الخدمات الأمنية من شوارع الإسكندرية، عصر اليوم الخميس، *
> *كما انسحبت قوات الشرطة المُكلفة بتأمين مديرية الأمن من أمام مبنى المديرية، *
> *وانسحبت القوات أيضاً المُكلفة بتأمين أقسام الشرطة، لحين الاستجابة لمطالب الضباط.*



عايز اقول ان الضباط فى اسكندرية مش طيقين الاخوان ولا السلفيين اساسا لانهم حشرين منخرهم فى كل حاجة ويدخلوا مكاتب الضباط بكل جرائه وبجاحة ويقعدوه قدمهم على المكاتب كأنهم هم اللى حامين الشرطة والضباط مش واخدين على كده ابدااا .​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: أكثر من 30 قسم شرطة يغلقون أبوابهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*وقفة بالشموع بميدان الثورة فى الدقهلية لإحياء ذكرى شهيد المنصورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*مسئول أمريكى يعلن القبض على المتحدث باسم بن لادن وصهره بالأردن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*العاملون بـ"سميراميس" يستغيثون بالقوات المسلحة للخروج من الفندق*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2013)

*أنسحاب الكمين الرئيسى الثابت بتقاطع مكرم عبيد ومصطفى النحاس*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2013)

*أعلن مصدر أمن رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية أن رجال الشرطة أغلقوا أكثر من 30 قسم شرطة أمام المواطنين على مدار اليوم ، احتجاجا على السياسية التى يتبعها اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية فى إدارة الوزارة.
( هو احنا عندنا ريس يا جماعة ) ؟؟
*​*
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

*يعني هننزل الشارع تاني ؟

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*اغلاق قسم شرطة قصر النيل
 اضراب قطاع امن مركزى الاسماعلية
 اضراب قطاع امن مركزى المنصورة
 اضراب ضباط وافرد الشرطة امام مديرية امن الاقصر
 اضراب ضباط وافراد مركز شرطة بني مزار يغلقون مبني المركز و قطاع الشمال سيناء
 اضراب ضباط الشرطة وافراد المنيا
 اضراب ضباط الشرطة امام مديرية امن الغربية .
 بدء توافد عشرات الضباط علي نادي الشرطة بالزقازيق
 جمع الضباط امام مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي بوابة رقم 4

حتى الان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

*وقسم الدقي عديت عليه الساعه 5
كان كل الطقم بتاعه واقف قدام الباب
*​


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعلن مصدر أمن رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية أن رجال الشرطة أغلقوا أكثر من 30 قسم شرطة أمام المواطنين على مدار اليوم ، احتجاجا على السياسية التى يتبعها اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية فى إدارة الوزارة.
> ( هو احنا عندنا ريس يا جماعة ) ؟؟
> *​*
> *



ده بدل ما تفرح وتزقطط؟


وظباط اسكندرية اخبارهم ايه؟


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

للمرة ال15 التعليق ده اللي كان واحد صاحبي قاله من كام شهر...يطلع تاني:

الثورة دي فيها حاجة لله!


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*طبيب بمستشفى بورسعيد: 3 إصابات بالرصاص الحى وإحداهما بالمخ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*رسمياً.. "العليا للانتخابات" توقف قرارها بفتح باب الترشح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*الأسوانى: هل يدفع الشاطر الضرائب طبقا للقانون الذى يطبق على ساويرس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو قصر النيل يقطعون طريق الكورنيش والأمن يتقدم لفتح الطريق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*يشهد قسم ثان المحلة، مشاجرات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، أدت إلى قيام قوات الأمن بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم، بعد قيام المتظاهرين بإلقاء القسم بالحجارة ومحاولة اقتحامه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*حمدى قنديل:عصيان الشرطة هو الأهم ونتائجه قد تفوق التوقعات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ده بدل ما تفرح وتزقطط؟
> 
> 
> وظباط اسكندرية اخبارهم ايه؟




*ضباط الإسكندرية يهددون بإخلاء مواقعهم السبت المقبل إذا لم تتم إقالة وزير الداخلية
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*قررت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا برئاسة المستشار هشام القرموطى، المحامى العام الأول للنيابة، حفظ التحقيقات مع المتهم بالانتماء للبلاك بلوك وتنفيذ مخطط إسرائيلى وإيداعه مستشفى الأمراض النفسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*مصرع شخصين وإصابة 11 إثر سقوط سيارة أجره من أعلى كوبرى قليوب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*أمرت نيابة قصر النيل محافظة القاهرة برئاسة المستشار سمير حسن بحبس 27 متهماً وتسليم 6 لذويهم لاتهامهم فى أحداث اشتباكات كورنيش النيل.*


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ضباط الإسكندرية يهددون بإخلاء مواقعهم السبت المقبل إذا لم تتم إقالة وزير الداخلية
> *



طب كويس كنت خايف يكسفونا 

اصل ايام الاعلان الدستوري كانوا بيقولوا للمتظاهرين (كان ليا اصحاب في المظاهرات) خشوا احرقوا مقرات الاخوان خلصونا


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*طبيب بمستشفى بورسعيد: 3 إصابات بالرصاص الحى وإحداهما بالمخ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*نظم مساء اليوم، الخميس، ضباط الشرطة بأسوان، وقفة احتجاجية تضامنا مع مطالب زملائهم فى باقى محافظات الجمهورية، حيث نظموا وقفة رمزية داخل نادى الشرطة النهرى بمدينة أسوان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*البدرى فرغلى: بورسعيد تتعرض لمحاولة إبادة واسعة ضحيتها 40 شهيدا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*استشهاد شخصين الان في بورسعيد . أحدهما مصاب بطلق نارى بالرأس مما أدى الى خروج نسيج المخ من رأسه 
المصدر حركة شايفنكم على قناة النهار فى مكالمه مع محمود سعد وأكد ذلك الدكتور المسئول عن أستقبال الحالات بمستشفى بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو الشرقية يقطعون الطريق للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*"تغيير" بالإسكندرية: المتظاهرون سلميون ولا يوجد عنف رغم انسحاب الأمن*


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

فعلاً الثورة دي فيها شيء لله! كل ما نقول خلصت حد م الاخوان يعمل حاجة غبية! وكل ما نقول الشعب ضيع 100 فرصة عشان يفهم....نلاقي الفرصة 101

ام الشعب ده هيتعلم امتى بقى؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*مستأجرو بازارات الكرنك بالأقصر يهددون بغلق آثار المنطقة أمام السياح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: "عابدين" يدخل قائمة الأقسام المغلقة عقب صلاة الجمعة غداً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*الأمن المركزى يجبر المتظاهرين على التراجع لكوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*ضباط قسم مدينة نصر ثان يغلقون أبوابه ويطالبون بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*أكد د. محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن إجمالى حالات الإصابة التى وقعت اليوم، بالاشتباكات الدائرة بمحافظة بورسعيد، بلغت 59 بينهم 3 إصابات بطلقات نارية حية، ضمنهم حالة حرجة، تم نقلها لمستشفى الإسماعيلية الجامعى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*مدرعات الشرطة تطلق الرصاص الحى بشوارع بورسعيد لتفريق المتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الداخلية والثوار بميدان الشون وضرب خرطوش على الثوار *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*أفراد قسم شرطة شرق بورسعيد يغلقون القسم للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*انفجار سيارة وقود بوسط مدينة سيوة اثناء توجهها الى محطة التعاون بقلب مدينة سيوة، ولم تعرف بعد اسباب الانفجار.*


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2013)

حرص محمد مرسى  رئيس الجمهورية على الحديث مع شخصية مصرفية من الطراز الأول  وأحد كبار  المسئولين بالدولة وذلك للتدخل لحل أزمة الضرائب مع كل من أنسي  وناصف  ساويرس للتفاوض معهم لحل أزمة شركاتهم مع مصلحة الضرائب والتى تفجرت  فى  الفترة الأخيرة . 
  	وكان النائب العام قد أصدر قرارًا الاثنين الماضى بمنع كل من ناصف  ساويرس،  رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة، ووالده أنسى من السفر، على خلفية  اتهامهما  بالتهرب من دفع ضريبة قيمتها 14 مليار جنيه عن صفقة بيع شركة
 	"لافارج" للأسمنت في عام 2007 .
  	وتسبب القرار فى إزعاج رجال الأعمال بالدولة وانهيار للبورصة ووضع مؤسسة   الرئاسة فى حرج واضح ونظم موظفو شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء، مسيرة سلمية، أمس   الأول الأربعاء، بدأت من أمام أبراج النيل سيتى إلى مكتب النائب العام،   للتعبير عن رفض القرار .
  	المثير فى الأمر أن الشخصية المرموقة أكدت لمرسى أن الملف بالكامل من   إختصاصات وزير المالية إلا أن مرسى رفض الأمر وطالب بحل الأمر بشكل ودى   لرفع الحرج عن مؤسسة الرئاسة ومحاولة لاستقطاب رجال الأعمال من جديد .​  	وقد علمت بوابة "الفجر" أنه بعد اتصال تليفوني بين الشخصية المصرفية   المرموقة والسيد نصيف سويرس ان  آل ساويرس مستعدون لدفع 5 مليار جنيه   لمساعدة الاقتصاد المصري وليس للتصالح وهو الأمر الذى سيتم عرضه على مائدة   المفاوضات خلال الساعات القادمة للوصول لحل جذرى لتلك الأزمة .


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2013)

*عاجل.. الجيش يتسلم تأمين المناطق الحيوية ببورسعيد بعد اتفاق المحافظ مع قيادات شعبية

جتمع منذ قليل محافظ بورسعيد اللواء أحمد عبدالله، ومساعد وزير الداخلية  لشئون القنال بقيادات شعبية في محافظة بورسعيد في محاولة لنزع فتيل الأزمة  المشتعلة في الشارع البورسعيدي.

وتم الإتفاق بين المحافظ و القيادات الشعبية علي أن يتم سحب جميع قوات  الشرطة والأمن المركزي من محيط مديرية الأمن ومحافظة بورسعيد وميدان  المسلة، وتأمين الجيش لهذه المناطق بدءًا من الساعة الثالثة فجرًا، وذلك من  أجل وقف نزيف الدماء وفض الإشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين.

وقد لاقي الإتفاق قبول الطرفين وجاري تطبيقه، خاصة بعد سقوط شهيد جديد في  أحداث العنف مساء الخميس أمام مديرية الأمن، وهو «كريم عطعوط» الذي توفي  اثر اصابته بطلق ناري في الرأس.*


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2013)

كشفت مصادر من داخل مدينة بورسعيد عن حقيقة الصدام الأخير   بين رجال الشرطة والجيش والذى تفجر خلال مظاهرات المواطنين بالمدينة   الباسلة فى الأيام الأخيرة .

 	وأكد مصدر لبوابة "الفجر" أن هناك أفراد يرتدوا زى الشرطة   ويقوموا بالهجوم  والإعتداء على المتظاهين وعلى الجيش إلا أن لكنتهم فى   الحديث تؤكد أنهم  عرب وليسوا مصريين .

 	وكشفت تسريبات من المخابرات الحربية أن بعض المندسين فى   المدينة الباسلة ينتمون لكتائب حماس والقسام وتوقف الجيش عن الاعتداء   والهجوم عليهم خاصة وأنهم مدربين على أعلى مستوى ويحاولوا بشتى الطرق دس   الوقيعة بين الجيش والشرطة .

 	المؤسف فى الأمر أن بعض اعضاء مجلس الشعب السابقين مرحبين   بالأمر ويسهلوا وجودهم داخل المتظاهرين لمجرد كسب أرضية فى الشارع   البورسعيدى والمتاجرة بدم الشهداء من أجل كرسى البرلمان .


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط يغلقون قسم شرطة القاهرة الجديدة أول للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*تنظم قوات الشرطة العسكرية التابعة لقيادة الجيش الثانى الميدانى ببورسعيد حركة المرور فى شارع محمد على الممتد إلى الديوان العام للمحافظة ومديرية الأمن التى تشهد الاشتباكات الدامية بين المتظاهرين وجنود الأمن المركزى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*أطباء التحرير: حالة وفاة و200 مصاب بالمستشفى الميدانى فى التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*صيادون يمنيون يحتجزون سفينة صيد مصرية

قامت السلطات الأمنية اليمنية، مساء اليوم، بقطر وسحب سفينة الصيد المصرية والتى تحمل اسم "النجمة الذهبية" وعلى متنها مجموعة البحارة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط قسم الزاوية الحمراء ينضمون للإضراب ويطالبون بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*انسحاب قوات تأمين منزل مرسى وانضمامهم لإضراب القاهرة الجديدة أول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: 10 أقسام شاركت فى تظاهرات ضد وزير الداخلية بالقاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*نشطاء ينظمون عرض "أخوان كاذبون" بدمنهور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*اتهم مختار العشرى رئيس اللجنة القانونية بحزب الحرية والعدالة محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالتعدى السافر على السلطة التنفيذية والسلطة التشريعية على خلفية الحكم الذى أصدرته بوقف إجراء انتخابات مجلس الشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*الأهالى يستغيثون بالشرطة بعد إشعال النيران بجوار قسم أول المحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*الضباط الملتحون يواصلون اعتصامهم أمام الداخلية تزامنا مع غلق الأقسام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*حزب الجبهة: المحكمة أوقفت هرولة الإسلاميين للاستحواذ على البرلمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مفيد فوزى: ليس من الإنصاف مسح إنجازات مبارك بـ"أستيكة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*"العريان":الرسول قدوتنا والجهاد سبيلنا والموت أسمى أمانينا!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ألتراس المصرى يستعين بهتافات المدرجات والليزر فى الاشتباك مع الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*قام مدير أمن الجيزة اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى بزيارة مفاجئة إلى قسم إمبابة فى محاولة منه لفض الاعتصام بالقسم والوقوف على مطالب أفراد الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*غداً.."جنح المطرية" تستمع لأقوال عصام سلطان لاتهامه بسب "شفيق"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط الشرطة يغلقون مبنى مديرية الأمن بالأقصر للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط الشرطة يغلقون مبنى مديرية الأمن بالأقصر للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*اليوم.. وقفة لـ"لازم" بميدان فيكتور للدعوة للعصيان بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*قال الدكتور سعد مكى مدير مستشفى المحلة العام إن عدد المصابين فى الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى محيط قسم ثانى المحلة بلغ حتى الآن 6 أشخاص، من بينهم أمين ومجند شرطة بالأمن المركزى مشيرا إلى أن الإصابات تنوعت مابين جروح قطعية فى الرأس نتيجة قذف الحجارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*تبادل إطلاق نيران بين الشرطة ومهربين على حدود مصر الشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*سكرتير الرئيس: الأيام القادمة تحمل أخباراً سارة بشأن قرض النقد لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*السفارة الأمريكية تحذر رعاياها فى مصر من مظاهرات الجمعة والسبت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*السلطات اليمنية بـ"الحديدة" تعتقل 80 شخصاً لاحتجازهم سفينة مصرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط "إمبابة" يضربون عن العمل ويغلقون القسم ومدير الأمن يتدخل لفتحه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*سقوط 25 مصاباً فى اشتباكات المحلة بالأمس.. وصباح هادئ بالمدينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*اليوم.. وصول جثمان قتيل الشرطة بالسعودية لمطار القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*دعوات للتظاهر أمام مديرية أمن بورسعيد عقب صلاة الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط وأفراد الشرطة بالزيتون يغلقون القسم ويطالبون بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط قسم ثان القاهرة الجديدة يغلقون أبواب القسم ويطالبون بالتسليح*


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2013)

لسة كان مندوب شركة بيبسى بينزل بضاعة عندى
قاللى من 10 فى الشهر الا سعار هتزيد 25% من الدولة مش منهم وعلى كتير من السلع مش الحاجة الساقعة بس
عمار يا مشروع النهضة


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*رويترز: مقتل شاب فى اشتباكات بين الشرطة ومتظاهرين ببورسعيد مساء الخميس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*تقرر فتح المتاحف والمزارات العسكرية لاستقبال الجماهير مجاناً، اعتباراً من غد السبت 9 مارس ولمدة أسبوع، فى إطار احتفالات القوات المسلحة بيوم الشهيد والمحارب القديم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*الداخلية تعلن اغلاق مديرية امن بورسعيد لاجل غير مسمى
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*انسحاب قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين منزل هشام قنديل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو القائد إبراهيم يحطمون سيارة شرطة ويستولون عليها
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لسة كان مندوب شركة بيبسى بينزل بضاعة عندى
> قاللى من 10 فى الشهر الا سعار هتزيد 25% من الدولة مش منهم وعلى كتير من السلع مش الحاجة الساقعة بس
> عمار يا مشروع النهضة



*انا كمان 
من اول فبراير 
وانا ببيع الديتول بزياده 18 %
والمبيدات زياده 35 % " لان السولار من مكوناتها 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*إغلاق جميع الأقسام والمراكز الشرطية بمحافظة المنيا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*المتظاهرون يطردون محافظ بورسعيد خلال لقائهم بقائد الجيش الثانى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن و"محتجين" بطريق كورنيش النيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*إنذار شديد اللهجة من البلاك بلوك: انتظروا الغضب الشعبى بالمحلة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط قسم شرطة كرموز يغلقون أبوابه احتجاجاً على سياسات وزير الداخلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط قسم ثان السلام يغلقون القسم ويطالبون بالتسليح وإقالة الوزير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*الإخوان: ترشحنا على 50 % فى انتخابات الطلاب وحصلنا على 54%

تكبيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو المجلس المحلى بالإسكندرية يعلقون لافتة على بابه: مغلق بأمر الثوار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط الإسكندرية يمهلون وزير الداخلية 48 ساعة لتقديم استقالته.. ويحتجون على أوامر بتوجههم لبورسعيد
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بميدان الشون بعد محاولة اقتحام قسم ثانى المحلة*


----------



## V mary (8 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تجدد الاشتباكات بميدان الشون بعد محاولة اقتحام قسم ثانى المحلة*



*انا نفسي يبقي عندنا عقل شوية 
دل وقت الظباط نفسهم مش عايزين الوزير اللي بيدي أوامر بالضرب في الناس 
إحنا بنضرب فيهم لية 
في الوقت اللي حماس دخلت ناس منهم تضرب فينا 
في الوقت نفسة اللي بيتدرب فية مجموعة من الاخوان في غزة علي اعلي مستوي علي ايد حماس 
لحماية الشخصيات المهمة منهم 
في الوقت نفسة اللي هيطلعوا قانون شركات الحراسة الخاصة بين قوسين مليشيات الاخوان 
بيقي المفروض إحنا نسهلهم العملية ونضرب في الشرطة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*"وزير الأوقاف" يرحب بـ"الضباط الملتحين" ويؤيد مطالبهم وقضيتهم*


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 مارس 2013)

صفحة ممتازة


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*بي بي سي: وزير الداخلية المصري يقيل قائد قطاع الأمن المركزي بسبب إضرابات الشرطة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*الأمن المركزي ينسحب من أمام مبنى المجلس المحلي لمحافظة الأسكندرية ،ويرفض الدخول في صدامات مع المتظاهريـن المطالبين برحيل مرسي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*المستشفى الميدانى بالتحرير يعلن عن نقص حاد فى المستلزمات الطبية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*أفراد وأمناء الشرطة بقنا يضربون عن العمل ويغلقون الأقسام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

* متظاهرون يرفعون "النعوش" اعتراضا على الأوضاع بكفر الشيخ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*"عالم جديد": دماء "الجندى" فى رقبة الرئيس وعليه إقالة وزير العدل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*الصحة: مقتل مواطن وإصابة 155 آخرين فى تظاهرات بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو الصف يحاصرون مقر "الحرية والعدالة" ويحتشدون أمام مركز الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*المتظاهرون ينزلون علم مديرية أمن بورسعيد لإعلان نهاية سيطرة الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*"أمن الأقصر" يفض اعتصام وإضراب أفراد الحماية المدنية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: نحمى أهالى بورسعيد بأرواحنا ولن نكون بديلا عن الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*إصابة متظاهر بخرطوش على طريق الكورنيش ونقله للمستشفى الميدانى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*فض طلاب الجامعة البريطانية فى مصر اعتصامهم صباح اليوم الجمعة، بعد أن تقدم الدكتور أحمد حمزة رئيس الجامعة باستقالته وقبول استقالة أمين عام الجامعة سامى مهران، بالإضافة إلى حصول الطلاب على تعهد رسمى من الجامعة مكتوب بعدم ملاحقة أى طالب شارك فى الاعتصام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*انضمام ألتراس الاتحاد للمتظاهرين أمام مجلس محلى محافظة الإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بكورنيش النيل.. وإصابة 13 بخرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*أسر الشهداء والمصابين يقتحمون بوابة 5 لقصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

* أسر الشهداء يرفضون التحدث مع مستشار الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*انخفاض حاد للتواجد الأمنى فى محيط مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*إضراب ضباط قسم الشرابية للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*حاول عدد من المتظاهرين اقتحام المجلس المحلى بمحافظة الإسكندرية (المقر المؤقت لمحافظة الإسكندرية) من الباب الخلفى، حيث انضم منذ قليل "الجرين ماجيك" ألتراس اتحاداوى للمتظاهرين أمام المجلس الشعبى المحلى، وهتف المتظاهرون: "إرحل إرحل مش عاوزينك".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة نسائية من التحرير لـ"القضاء العالى" للمطالبة بحقوق المرأة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*المتظاهرون يحتجزون مجند أمن مركزى داخل ميدان التحرير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

*وثيقة: إيران تعرض قنابل غاز «سى آر» السام كهبة للداخلية لقمع معارضى مرسى
إليكم نص الوثيقة 




*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة حاشدة ترفع علماً مكتوباً عليه بورسعيد احتفالاً بانسحاب الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بميدان الشون فى المحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مصرع وإصابة 14 فى حادث انقلاب "ميكروباص" من أعلى كوبرى قليوب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*وقفة لضباط وأمناء قسم المعادى للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير دون تعطيل العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*سائح "إنجليزى" يصفع شرطيا على وجهه لعجزه عن فهمه بالأقصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*إطلاق غاز وخرطوش لتفريق المتظاهرين.. وشلل مروى على كوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*تعيين اللواء أشرف عبد الله مساعدا لوزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن المركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مظاهرة للقوى السياسية بالبحيرة تطالب بإقالة وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

* "بلاك بلوك" يحاصرون مبنى مديرية أمن الغربية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*بيان لضباط الشرقية: تعنت قيادات الداخلية ضد مطالبنا سيضطرنا للتصعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*الآلاف ببورسعيد يشاركون فى تشييع شهيد جديد توفى فجر اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*نظم المئات من أهالى قرية أنشاص الرمل بمركز بلبيس بمحافظة الشرقية، وقفة أمام مدرسة الصاعقة بأنشاص الرمل، والتى تبعد عنهم بحوالى 2 كيلو، للتعبير عن دعمهم للجيش المصرى وتفويضه فى إدارة البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*وقفة احتجاجية لأفراد شرطة أمام قسم الدقى للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*أمناء وأفراد شرطة يغلقون قسم أول أسيوط احتجاجا على تجاهل مطالبهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*بدء الجلسة المغلقة بين "الزمر" وقيادات أمنية بمقر "البناء والتنمية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط وأفراد قسم ثان سوهاج ينظمون وقفة احتجاجية لإقالة وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*الجبهة السلفية: تيار الإسلام الثورى لن يصمت أمام محاولة إسقاط الدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تطرد أسر مصابى الثورة بعد اقتحامهم لبوابة قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*تراشق بالحجارة بين متظاهرين ومدنيين بصفوف اﻷمن بشارع الكورنيش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*أهالى بورسعيد والجيش "إيد واحدة" فى إزالة آثار اشتباكات مديرية الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو المنصورة يعتلون بوابة استراحة المحافظ بالدقهلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة طلعت حرب النسائية تصل دار القضاء العالى بمشاركة خليل وبسمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يكثف إطلاق قنابل الغاز والخرطوش بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*الدفع بـ10 مدرعات لتأمين ميدان الشون وسط إلقاء عشوائى لقنابل الغاز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ضباط قسم شرطة ثان المنتزه يغلقون أبوابه احتجاجاً على سياسات الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*شلل مرورى بـ"قصر النيل".. والمتظاهرون يشعلون النار لتفادى الغاز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*إصابة 7 متظاهرين أحدهم بطلق خرطوش بالعين فى اشتباكات المحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*طوارئ بصحة السويس استعدادا للنطق بالحكم فى قضية مذبحة بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*مفتش الأمن العام بالغربية يهرب من متظاهرى المحلة على موتوسيكل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*"بكار": قدمنا ملف "أخونة الدولة" للرئيس بناء على طلبه وننتظر الرد*


----------



## V mary (8 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *"بكار": قدمنا ملف "أخونة الدولة" للرئيس بناء على طلبه وننتظر الرد*



*أكيد الاجابة تونس​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*طلقات الخرطوش واصوات القنابل المسيلة للدموع تدوى الآن بأنحاء سموحة بالاسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن أمام مديرية أمن الإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*غداً.. القوى الثورية تنضم لتظاهرات أفراد وأمناء الشرطة بكفر الشيخ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*دعوات على الفيس وتويتر حالا للزحف الى مقر الاخوان بالمقطم والتواجد هناك الساعه 9 اليوم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مدرعات اﻷمن تلاحق المتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل وتطلق الخرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*عبد الرحمن يوسف لشباب "مصر القوية": مرسى سيسقط وعليكم تقديم البديل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية تطالب بهيكلة جهاز الأمن الوطنى وتطهير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*منصة التحرير تطالب بدعم متظاهرى الكورنيش وعدم التعرض لـ "الإسعاف"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: إصابة ضابط و3 مجندين بخرطوش فى اشتباكات كورنيش النيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*حبس سائح إنجليزى 4 أيام لصفعه شرطيًّا بالأقصر وإحالته لمحاكمة عاجلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*مدير الأمن المركزى الجديد يجتمع بالقيادات ويطالبهم بطمأنة الضباط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*ارتفاع الإصابات باشتباكات ميدان الشون بالمحلة إلى 17 بينهم 6 مجندين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*أبو حامد للجماعة الإسلامية: كيف يتولى إرهابيون مسئولية الشرطة؟!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الإخوان": إضراب الشرطة فرصة للبتر وإصلاح الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*قوات اﻷمن تطلق الغاز على المتظاهرين بـ"سيمون بوليفار"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*"الأصالة": إضراب رجال الشرطة انحياز لبقايا النظام السابق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*ارتفعت حالات الإصابات فى الاشتباكات التى تشهدها مدينة المحلة حاليا إلى 24 مصابا بينهم اللواء حسام الدين محمد خليفة مساعد مدير أمن الغربية،*


----------



## چاكس (8 مارس 2013)

*أعلن المستشار رجب أبو زهرة رئيس اللجنة المشرفة على انتخابات نادى قضاة الإسكندرية فوز المستشار عبد العزيز أبو عيانة رئيس المحكمة الاقتصادية، بمقعد رئيس النادى، وعلى مقاعد رؤساء المحاكم والقضاة فاز كل من المستشارين محمد عبد القوى وأحمد مهابة، وعلى مقاعد النيابة العامة فاز كل من المستشارين هشام بهلول ووليد مسعود ومحمد فايد. 


وكان أعضاء نادى قضاة الإسكندرية قد توافدوا اليوم الجمعة للتصويت لاختيار مجلس إدارة النادى الجديد بعد انتهاء مدة المجلس السابق برئاسة المستشار محمد عزت عجوة، بعد تأجيل استمر عدة مرات بسبب أزمة الإعلان الدستورى. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*بلاك بلوك يقذفون الشرطة فى الشيخ ريحان بالمولوتوف والأمن يرد بالغاز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*مستشار الرئيس يتوقع "لوكالة أجنبية" تأجيل الحكم فى قضية بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تكثف إطلاق الخرطوش والغاز على متظاهرى كورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*بيان للداخلية: كل رجال الشرطة عازمون على مواصلة التضحيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*إضراب الأمن المركزى بسوهاج تضامنا مع القطاعات بالمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2013)

*إعلان تحالف "العمل" و"الراية" و"الإصلاح" فى مؤتمر صحفى غداً*


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2013)

أُصيب اللواء حسام خليفة مساعد مدير أمن الغربية  بكسر في ذراعه الأيسر،  إثر الاشتباكات الدائرة الآن في محيط قسم ثان  المحلة بين متظاهرين وقوات  الأمن.
     	كما ارتفعت أعدد المصابين إلى 33 حالة من بينهم 20 من قوات الأمن .


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2013)

ترددت انباء عن أن كريم عادل وأحمد إدريس، من قيادات الأولتراس، في اجتماع الآن مع خيرت الشاطر في مكتبه بشارع مكرم عبيد​ 	وكان كريم قد ذهب بمفرده لمقابلة محمد فؤاد جاد الله لمقابلة مستشار الرئيس أول أمس في الاتحادية.


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2013)

*عـــاجــل...اشتباكات بين الإخوان والمتظاهرين حول مقر الحرية والعدالة بطنطا وإشعال النيران بالمقر*


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2013)

الإخوان تطالب الرئاسة بالتحقيق فى اتهامات النور بـ "الأخونة"


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*
تقدمت قوات  اﻷمن المركزى بشارع كورنيش النيل لتتمركز أمام فندقى شيبرد وسميراميس،  وكثفت من إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، مما أدى إلى إخلاء شارع  الكورنيش تماما من المتظاهرين.
*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*قام  عدد من شباب جماعة الأولتراس بحرق مقر جريدة الوطن  عن طريق إلقاء  الشماريخ, وذلك على خلفية الخبر الذى إنتشر منذ أمس بلقاء أعضاء وقيادات  الحركة بالمهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين . *

*والجدير بالذكر ان اليوم سوف يتم إستكمال محاكمة مجزرة بورسعيد . 
*​


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*اشتعال النيران فى أنبوب غاز طبيعى بالكورنيش

	أشعل مجهولون بشارع كورنيش النيل بالقرب من ميدان التحرير النيران بأنبوب   للغاز الطبيعى أمام فندق شيبرد، مما أدى لاشتعال النيران باﻷشجار المقابلة   للفندق*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*
 	طالب الكاتب الصحفى عبد الحليم   قنديل من القوات المسلحة أن تلتزم بالدور الأمنى , قائلاً أن المجلس   العسكري هو من أورط الشعب فى الحاكم الحالى , ومطالبه أيضاً بسحق أى   مليشيات تعتقد إنها قادرة على فرض قبضتها على الوطن . ​    	وقد كتب قنديل  عبر صفحته الشخصية بموقع التواصل الإجتماعى تويتر "  الشعب  المصري بتاريخه  وعراقته قادر علي " سحق " أي ميليشيا _ ولو مسلّحة _   تعتقد في ذاتها أنها  قادرة علي فرض قبضتها البلطجية علي الوطن . " ​    	وأضاف " علي الجيش أن يلتزم بدوره الأمني , فلا نريد ولا نطلب حكم  المجلس   العسكري , لأن المجلس العسكري هو من أورثنا هذه " المصيبة " التي  تحكمنا   الآن .  " ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"الصحة": 18 إصابة جراء الاشتباكات أمس فى 4 محافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*توقع النائب رامى لكح، عضو مجلس الشورى، مد أجل النطق بالحكم فى قضية مذبحة بورسعيد، شهرين أو 3 شهور على الأقل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*البناء والتنمية: إغلاق الضباط أقسام الشرطة خيانة وتخلى عن المسئولية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*انتقل عدد من القيادات الأمنية التابعة لقسم الدقى إلى مبنى جريدة الوطن بشارع مصدق لمعاينة المبنى من الحريق الذى شب فيه بعد قيام مجهولين باقتحام المبنى وإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف عليه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*كايرو دار: الإخوان يخسرون جميع مقاعد مجلس اتحاد جامعة بنها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أقامت قوات الجيش جدارا عازلا بنهاية شارع منصور المؤدى إلى وزارة الداخلية من ناحية مجلس الشعب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"مخيون" لـ"مرسى": استجيب لمبادرة حزب النور قبل أن تغرق بنا السفينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الشرطة المصرية: استنفار أمنى بالأكاديمية ترقبا لمحاكمة مجزرة بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*شباب التيارات الإسلامية بالقاهرة ينظمون لجانا شعبية لحفظ الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*قيادى بالتيار الشعبى: الجيش الدرع الوحيد الموثوق فيه لحماية الشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*البدرى فرغلى: من المؤكد عدم صدور حكم الإعدام اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*توافد مجموعات من "الألتراس" على النادى الأهلى انتظارا لحكم المجزرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*انضمام أسر الشهداء لـ"الألتراس" أمام مقر النادى الأهلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"العريان": المغرضون حاولوا صنع ثورة "فوتو شوب" لكنهم فشلوا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الالتراس الاهلاوى يهدد بأقتحام الداخليه فى حال صدور أحكام غير مرضيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أمناء الشرطة يغلقون قسم أول وثانى طنطا ويمنعون دخول مأمورى المركز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الألتراس يطوق مقر الأهلى.. وأعضاؤه يهتفون: "الداخلية دورها جاى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مشادات بين اهالى شهداء الالتراس وقوات الامن بسبب منعهم من حضور جلسة النطق بالحكم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*اختفاء الأمن خارج أسوار أكاديمية الشرطة.. والهدوء يسود محيطها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*الحكم بالاعدام على 21 متهم فى احداث بور سعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*الحكم بالمؤبد على 5 متهمين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*معاقبة اللواء عصام سمك مدير أمن بورسعيد الأسبق بالسجن 15 عام ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*منشور مجهول المصدر يُوزع الان ببور سعيد يحرض على الاخوان والثأر من الداخليه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*توتر واحتجاج على الاحكام الصادره فى الشارع البورسعيدى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*فرحة عارمة لجماهير النادى الأهلى فور النطق بالحكم فى أحداث بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*انقسام فى "ألتراس أهلاوى" بعد الحكم فى قضية بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*اصدرت محكمة جنايات بور سعيد المنعقدة فى اكاديمية الشرطة فى قضية مذبحة بورسعيد 
1- على 21 من المتهمين بالاعدام شنقا 
2- معاقبة 5 بالسجن المؤبد 25 سنة 
3- معاقبة 6 بالسجن المشدد 15 سنة 
4- معاقبة 3 متهمين بالسجن 10 سنوات 
5- معاقبة 4 بالسجن 15 سنة 
6- حصل 7 من قيادات الداخلية على احكام بالبرائة منهم اللواء محسن شتا مدير أمن النادى المصرى 
7- حصل 2 من القيادات على السجن 15 سنة ومنهم اللواء عصام سمك مدير أمن بورسعيد السابق .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*ألتراس أهلاوى السويس يغادرون إلى مقر النادى بالقاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*اختفاء الأمن من أمام "الاتحادية".. وسيولة مرورية بالشوارع الجانبية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مبنى وزارة الصناعة يتحصن بـ"شبابيك حديدية" تحسبا لهجمات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الألتراس يشعلون الشماريخ أمام النادى الأهلى احتفالا بالحكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*النيابة تطعن على براءة 28 متهما بمجزرة بور سعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أهالى بورسعيد: حكم الجنايات أولى.. وآمالنا معلقة بالنقض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*ألتراس المصرى ينظم مظاهرات احتجاجية أمام مقصورة النادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*قيادات "ألتراس أهلاوى" تجتمع لاتخاذ القرار النهائى بشأن الحكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*بعد إعدام 21 وبراءة 28..بورسعيد تستقبل حكم المذبحة بردود فعل متابينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*إضراب أمناء وأفراد قسمى أول وثان طنطا وإغلاقهما بالجنازير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*تباين ردود أفعال أسر شهداء "مجزرة بورسعيد" حول الحكم على قيادات الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*والدة شهيد السويس بمذبحة الإستاد: أتمنى تنفيذ إعدام المتهمين علنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: المنطقة المركزية تؤمن "الوزراء" ومجلسى الشعب والشورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*القضاء الإدارى يقضى بقبول استشكال "الاتصالات" ويوقف حكم غلق "يوتيوب"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة فى بورسعيد للمطالبة برحيل مرسى احتجاجا على حكم المذبحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*تشديدات أمنية بـ"القضاء العالى" لتأمين المحاكم ومكتب النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*المئات من الألتراس يحتشدون أول كوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*استمرار إضراب أفراد الأمن المركزى بالغربية عن العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الأرصاد: ارتفاع تدريجى فى درجات الحرارة بدءاً من الأحد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أهالى متهمين بمذبحة بورسعيد يعلنون العصيان المدنى احتجاجا على الحكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*تأجيل دعوى وقف برنامج باسم يوسف وإغلاق قناة cbc لـ23 مارس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*سكة حديد بورسعيد: توقف حركة القطارات خوفاً من وقوع أعمال عنف*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

عاجل| أهالي بورسعيد يتوجهون للميناء لغلق قناة السويس


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*النيابة تعاين حريق جريدة الوطن.. وتفرغ كاميرات المراقبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*ضباط الإسكندرية يواصلون غلق الأقسام.. الأمن المركزى يحمى المحكمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"التعليم": لا تأجيل للامتحانات ببورسعيد واستقرار الدراسة بالمحافظات*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*دعا  الشيخ محمود عبد الحميد، مسئول الدعوة السلفية بالإسكندرية، جموع  المصريين، وعلى رأسهم أهالى بورسعيد، للالتزام بالسلمية والسكينة والهدوء،  وإقامة الحوار بين جميع الأطراف، سواء حاكم أو محكوم، للخروج من الأزمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أهالى المتهمين بالمذبحة يغلقون مرفق معديتى بورسعيد وبور فؤاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مصدر: إحالة متهمين جدد فى مذبحة بورسعيد للجنايات فور انتهاء التحقيقات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*العاملون بقسم شرطة التجمع الخامس يمتنعون عن تأمين خط سير الرئيس*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*عقب إنتهاء جلسة النطق بالحكم على المتهمين فى مذبحة بورسعيد ,التقى رئيس المحكمة المستشار صبحى عبد المجيد عدد من الصحفيين والاعلاميين لحثهم على تحرى الدقة والحيادية فى تغطية الحكم ,مؤكدا على ثقته فى الاعلاميين والصحفيين 

كما أكدت محكمة جنايات الاسماعيلية برئاسة  المستشار صبحي عبد المجيد قاضي محاكمة المتهمين في مذبحة بورسعيد ان  المادة 381 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية تلزم المحكمة بالحكم علي المتهمين  إذا لم يرد رأى المفتيخلال  10 ايام من احاله المتهمين اليه، كما أكدت هيئة المحكمة على أنها لا تتأثر  بالاراء القانونية وأنها على قناعة كاملة برأيها القانونى .*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

قال مصدر قضائي بمكتب النائب العام، أن  أحكام  الإعدام الواردة  في قضية بورسعيد لن تقر إلا بعد عرضها على محكمة  النقض،  وفقا للقانون، الذي  ينص علي أن أحكام الإعدام في قضايا الجنايات  تعرض بعد  صدورها على محكمة  النقض، وأشار إلى أن النيابة سوف تقدم مذكرة  للنقض بشأن  المتهمين الـ21،  المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام، طبقا لصحيح القانون،  وستنتظر  قرار النقض بشأن  المتهمين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

* مصدر رئاسى: إقالة قائد قوات الأمن المركزى جزء من إصلاح الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أفراد وأمناء الشرطة بكفرالشيخ يغلقون أبواب مديرية الأمن*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

أدان أحمد دومة "الناشط السياسي" الحكم الصادر ضد متهمين مجزرة بورسعيد منذ  قليل, حيث اعتبر الحكم بمثابة تقسيم لمصر، وفصل بورسعيد عنها, تضحية  بالشعب لصالح السلطة.
جاء ذلك عبر تغريدة لدومة عبر حسابه الخاص بتويتر، حيث قال: " حكمت المحكمة  بانفصال بورسعيد، وتقسيم مصر، وبراءة السلطة وإدانة الوطن".
يذكر، أنه قضت محكمة استئناف الإسماعيلية المنعقدة في أكاديمية الشرطة  بتأييد الحكم بالإعدام على 21 متهمًا في مذبحة بورسعيد، بعد أن أحيلت  أوراقهم في الجلسة الماضية إلى فضيلة المفتي, و قضت المحكمة ببراءة 29  متهمًا، وتراوحت باقي الأحكام ما بين السجن المؤبد لـ5 متهمين، والسجن  المشدد 15 سنة لـ6 متهمين، والسجن المشدد 10 سنوات لـ3 متهمين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*انخفض أعداد أولتراس الأهلى أمام مقر ناديهم، ظهر اليوم السب، بعد انقسامهم بين مؤيد ومعارض، بعد النطق بالحكم فى قضية مجزرة بورسعيد.*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

مسيرة فى بورسعيد للمطالبة برحيل مرسى احتجاجا على حكم المذبحة


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*انخفض  أعداد أولتراس الأهلى أمام مقر ناديهم، ظهر اليوم السب، بعد انقسامهم بين  مؤيد ومعارض، بعد النطق بالحكم فى قضية مجزرة بورسعيد.

فيما يحتشد المئات داخل مقر نادى النيل، مفترشين أرض النادى، فى انتظار  نتائج اجتماع قيادات الأولتراس لتحديد الموقف النهائى من الحكم.
*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور والقيادى  بجبهة  الإنقاذ، إننا فى انتظار حيثيات الحكم لنعرف "العقل المدبر" لمذبحة  بورسعيد  حتى نفهم حقيقة ما يدور فى مصر.

وأضاف البرادعى عبر تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر: "نرجو ألا يكون اللهو الخفى الذى يطاردنا منذ عامين".


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*أولتراس أهلاوي يقطعون الطريق أعلى كوبري ''قصر النيل''*


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2013)

* اولتراس اهلاوى يتحرك تجاه كوبرى 6 اكتوبر
*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*
اقتحم شباب رابطة ألتراس أهلاوى نادى الشرطة الاجتماعى الكائن بجوار اتحاد الكرة فى شارع الجبلايةبالجزيرة، اعتراضا على الأحكام الصادرة بشأن مجزرة استاد بورسعيد.

وأشعل شباب الألتراس النيران داخل النادى الإجتماعى وحطموا الكراسي الموجودة فيه.
*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

بالفيديو عااااااجل جدا الان حريق نادي الشرطة بالكامل الان


[YOUTUBE]imRudPxIp98[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

تأجيل دعوى وقف بث قناة "أبو إسلام" لـ 23 مارس*
*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*بدأ  أفراد  شرطة قسم العمرانية اليوم السبت، إضرابا عن العمل وأغلقوا أبواب  القسم  لمطالبتهم بالتصدى لأخونة وزارة الداخلية، وعدم الزج بهم فى مواجهة  الشعب،  بالإضافة إلى مطالبتهم بالتسليح لمواجهة الاعتداءات التى يتعرضون  لها.

وأفاد مصدر أمنى بقسم العمرانية، أن العمل توقف بديوان القسم، وجارى   التفاوض مع أفراد الشرطة المضربين لفتح الأبواب مرة أخرى، وبدء تحرير   المحاضر، وإنهاء المصالح للمواطنين الذين يترددون على قسم العمرانية.


يذكر أن عددا من أقسام شرطة الجيزة قد أضربت عن العمل أمس، منها إمبابة والدقى وبولاق الدكرور والشيخ زايد وأول أكتوبر.
*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*
أصيبت والدة شهيد بجرح قطعى  فى يدها، إثر نشوب مشادات بينها وبين قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين أكاديمية  الشرطة من الداخل، حيث أصرت والدة الشهيد على الدخول إلى جلسة النطق بالحكم  فى القضية، ولكنها لم تتمكن من دخول القاعة، وأثناء حملها صورة ابنها،  نشبت مشادات بينها وبين أفراد الأمن، ما أدى إلى سقوط البرواز الخشبى لصورة  ابنها الشهيد على يديها ليتسبب بجرح قطعى، حيث أعلنت توجهها لتحرير محضر  بالواقعة.


وكانت والدة الشهيد قد أصيبت بحالة عصبية عقب منعها من دخول قاعة المحكمة،  حتى صدر الحكم، وحاولت التوجه مرة أخرى إلى داخل القاعة بعد النطق به،  ولكنها لم تتمكن أيضاً لتحدث المشادة التى أصيبت على إثرها. 

























*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

قام عدد من أعضاء رابطة ألتراس أهلاوى بإشعال النيران  بنادي الشرطة بجوار  برج القاهرة بالجزيرة احتجاجًا على الحكم الصادر  ببراءة 28 بقضية مجزرة  بورسعيد.
    	وشهد المبنى تصاعد الأدخنة بكثافة.


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

بدأ عدد من  أعضاء رابطة ألتراس أهلاوى في مغادرة مقر النادى الأهلى بالجزيرة، عقب  الجلوس مع أسر الشهداء داخل النادى معربين عن رضائهم بالحكم.
ووقعت حالات اختناق بين أعضاء الألتراس أمام الأهلى جراء التزاحم والتدافع وتقوم سيارات الإسعاف بنقل المصابين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*طائرة شرطة جوية تحلق أعلى مقر النادى الأهلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الطيور المهاجرة تتسبب فى إغلاق أحد ممرات مطار القاهرة لمدة ساعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*نائب بورسعيد بـ"الشورى": حكم المذبحة ضد ضباط الشرطة جاء هزيلا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو بورسعيد يقتحمون سور الميناء السياحى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*وزير الداخلية يتفقد قوات وسط البلد..ويؤكد: لن نترك مصر رهينة للبلطجية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*رويترز: محتجون أوقفوا عبارات قناة السويس فى محاولة لإيقاف الملاحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"القابضة للشرب": الجيزة ستعانى من ضعف المياه من 6 مساء حتى 6 صباحا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"شرطة المنيا" تصعد احتجاجاتها وتؤكد: سنحمى المواطنين حتى آخر نفس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*النيران تصل الى غرفة تحكم الكهرباء بنادى الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*ألتراس أهلاوى يقتحم الجبلاية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*بوارج القوات البحرية تسيطر على رصيف ميناء بورسعيد السياحى*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

عاجل الامن المركزى يقطعون الطريق للمطالبة برحيل وزير الداخلية


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

عاجل متظاهرو بورسعيد يقتحمون سور الميناء السياحى


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

يشهد محيط وزارة الداخلية، تواجد أمني مكثف من قبل قوات  الأمن، حيث تتواجد العديد من السيارات المصفحة لقوات الأمن المركزى التى  التفت خلف الأشواك الشائكة التى وضعتها قوات الأمن على المداخل المؤدية  للوزارة.
كما أغلقت قوات الأمن جميع المداخل المؤدية للوزارة أمام مرور السيارات  باستخدام الأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية وسط حالة من الترقب الحذر  تحسبًا لقدوم أولتراس أهلاوى للوزارة، تنفيذًا لوعيده للانتقام من  الداخلية.


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

توجهت مسيرة من رابطة لاولتراس الي نادي الشرطة لاقتحامه  عقب صدور الحكم في مجزرة بورسعيد , وقامت الشرطة بمواجهتهم بوابل الغاز  المسيل للدموع , وحرق الكاوتشات , مما ادي الي تراجعهم بهتافات " الفوضي  بدأت".
كما رددوا هتافات ضد كل من وزير الداخلية وبورسعيد , والنظام , والرئيس محمد مرسي.


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*وقعت  اشتباكات  بين مجموعة "أولتراس الأهلي" وقوات الأمن، أمام برج القاهرة  بشارع البرج،  بعدما قامت المجموعة بإشعال النيران في نادي الشرطة النهري،  واتجهوا ناحية  برج القاهرة.*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*امتنع الضباط العاملون بقسم أول التجمع الخامس، عن تأمين خط سير الرئيس محمد مرسى، بحسب ما أكده مصدر أمنى لـ"اليوم السابع".

	ويواصل أمناء وأفراد وضابط الشرطة بالقسم، إضرابهم عن العمل لليوم الثالث   على التوالى، مطالبين بإقالة وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم.

	وقال مصدر أمنى لـ"اليوم السابع": "محاولات المقدم محمد عاكف رئيس المباحث   بإثنائهم عن الإضراب لم تجد نفعا، والقسم منوط به تأمين خط سير الدكتور   محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية وهو ما لا يتم حيث لم تتحرك أى مركبة من القسم،   وهو ما يرجح إسناد هذه المهمة للجيش".*


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2013)

الالتراس يقتحموا اتحاد الكرة ويشعلون الشماريخ ... قناة العربية


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2013)

*عاجل : تم سرقة محتويات اتحاد الكرة والكؤوس وسرقة اوراق رئيس اتحاد الكرة

 المصدر : قناة الاهلى*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*اندلع  حريق هائل فى مقر اتحاد الكرة، بعدما تمكن المئات من جماهير "ألتراس  أهلاوى"، من اقتحام الجبلاية، كما قاموا بتحطيم ماكينة البنك المتواجدة  أمام مقر اتحاد الكرة*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*
أكد مصدر عسكري مسئول، أنه  سيتم الدفع اليوم "السبت"، بعناصر من قوات المنطقة المركزية العسكرية  للتواجد في محيط مجلس الوزراء ومجلسي الشعب والشورى، دون انسحاب لقوات الشرطة الموجودة هناك.

وأوضح أن عناصر الجيش سوف تساعد فقط في عملية التأمين مع رجال الداخلية، مضيفاً أن نزول قوات الجيش لا يهدف للتعرض لأي مظاهرات سلمية أو للانحياز لطرف دون الآخر.

وأضاف أن هذا لا يعني نزول الجيش في شوارع القاهرة والقيام بمهام جهاز الشرطة.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*السكك الحديدية توقف حركة القطارات من وإلى بورسعيد لدواع أمنية*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

قامت مجموعة كبيرة من الألتراس الأهلاوى بقطع محطة مترو  الانفاق "أنور  السادات" منذ قليل، في أعقاب الخطوات التصعيدية التى اتخذها  الألتراس ردا  على
    	أحكام "مذبحة بورسعيد".


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*أصدرت حركة شباب 6 أبريل بالإسكندرية بياناً دعت فيه إلى إضراب وعصيان شامل بالإسكندرية يوم غد الأحد 10 مارس.

وأكدت الحركة فى بيان لها على استمرار الثورة، ودعت فيه جموع الشعب السكندرى بالمشاركة فى العصيان المدنى الشامل.*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*[




*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

قامت الشرطه العسكريه بحمله على منطقة عزبة أبو عوف ، وتم القاء القبض على مسلحين والتحفظ عليهم بمقر الشرطه العسكريه


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*أرسلت  الصفحة  الرسمية للمتحدث العسكري، عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"،  تحية  لشهداء الوطن في ذكرى يوم الشهيد، قالت فيها "تحية عطرة وأسمى معاني   العرفان لشهداء الوطن، أغلى ما أنجبت مصر.. لهم من مصر وقواتها المسلحة كل   الشكر والتقدير".*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

شب   حريق في إدارة قوات الامن بمحافظة بورسعيد، على خلفية الاحتجاجات التي   تشهدها المحافظة بعد الحكم على 21 متهما في قضية "مجزرة بورسعيد"​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*القضاء الأدارى يقضى بوقف تنفيذ حكم حجب اليوتيوب*


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو بورسعيد يضرمون النيران فى إطارات سيارات بمرسى المعديات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مميش: الملاحة بقناة السويس "آمنة".. ونناشد الأهالى بالمشاركة فى الحماية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*وزير العدل: حكم مجزرة بورسعيد ليس نهاية مطاف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الأطباء الشرعيون يهددون بالإضراب بعد تجاهل "العدل" لمطالبهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

* وصلت إلى مقر اتحاد الكرة بالزمالك سيارتا إطفاء، للسيطرة على الحريق الذى شب به منذ قليل، فيما يستمر تصاعد الأدخنة وألسنة النيران بكثافة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*إغلاق 12 قسم شرطة بالإسكندرية للمطالبة بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية بسيناء: رفع الطوارئ بعد تلقى معلومات عن اعتزام جهاديين مهاجمة منشآت شرطية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مبنى اتحاد الكره تفحم بالكامل وقد ينهار فى اى لحظه *


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*قال  المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل، إن ما يحدث بالشارع المصرى من أعمال شغب  وعنف بكل الميادين هو "وليد الجهل"، ومحاولة لتخريب الدولة التى استطاعت أن  تنهض بعد ثورة 25 يناير.

وأضاف مكى على هامش المؤتمر الدولى، الذى تنظمه وزارة العدل على مدار يومين  لمناقشة قانون تداول المعلومات: "لو عرف الجميع حقيقة الواقع الذى نعيشه  وأحسنا الظن ببعضنا البعض لما وقعت تلك الأحداث".

وعلق وزير العدل على أحكام الإعدام والبراءات الصادر فى مجزرة بورسعيد،  قائلاً: إنها ليست نهاية المطاف، وأن هناك حلقة ثانية من المحاكمة أمام  محكمة النقض.. نطالب الألتراس باحترام حكم القضاء واتخاذ الطرق القانونية  للاعتراض عليه من خلال الطعن أمام محكمة النقض وعدم السير وراء العنف  والشغب.

واعتبر وزير العدل، أن ما يحدث للشرطة المصرية من اعتداء والضغط عليها  للانسحاب من مقار عملهم، وإضرابهم عن العمل، انهياراً للدولة، وفتح مساحة  لأعمال العنف والبلطجة.
*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*أكد اللواء أسامة إسماعيل مساعد وزير الداخلية لمنطقة سيناء أن جميع الخدمات الأمنية بمحافظتى شمال وجنوب سيناء انتظمت صباح اليوم عدا قطاع الأمن المركزى بمدينة العريش، الذين رفضوا النزول الى 15 خدمة فجر اليوم وتم الاستعانة بخدمات من قوات الأمن بمديرية أمن شمال سيناء ورجال القوات المسلحة لتغطية تلك الخدمات.

وأضاف اللواء إسماعيل  فى تصريحات خاصة لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط اليوم  السبت  أنه تم رفع حالة الطوارئ عقب تلقى أجهزة الأمن لمعلومات حول اعتزام  مجموعات جهادية القيام بأعمال عدائية والهجوم على بعض المنشآت الشرطية  بمحافظتى شمال وجنوب سيناء.

وأكد مساعد وزير الداخلية  لمنطقة سيناء أن قوات الشرطة تواصل جهودها بالتنسيق مع شيوخ وعواقل  القبائل السيناوية الشرفاء لتحقيق الأمن والاستقرار فى الشارع السيناوى*


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2013)

*الدورى اتلغى 
الله يخربيتك يازمالك 
عمرك ما كنت فالح فى دورى وكمل للاخر 
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*حكومة ظل الثورة: من قتل شباب الألتراس حر طليق.. والحكم سيفجر غضب الجميع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*إغلاق الشوارع المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية.. واستنفار أمنى بمحيط الوزارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*النيابة تحقق مع 12 متهمًا فى اشتباكات محيط سفارة أمريكا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: "البحرية" تدفع بلنشات سريعة لتأمين الملاحة بقناة السويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*نقل 4 مصابين من أمام اتحاد الكرة.. والصحة: لم نتمكن من دخول موقع الحريق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*استعدادات أمنية مشددة بمحيط وزارة الداخلية تحسباً لهجوم الألتراس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*النائب العام يشكل فريقى تحقيق فى حريقى "اتحاد الكرة" و"نادى الشرطة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*كشف المستشار هشام جنينة رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات، أنه تم الاتفاق مع الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، على أن يتم وضع قانون جديد للجهاز على أن يتم وضع الأنشطة التجارية للقوات المسحة تحت رقابة الجهاز المالية.!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*ضباط الشرطة الملتحون ينظمون وقفة احتجاجية أمام دار الإفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الجيش يدفع بمروحيتين للمشاركة فى إطفاء حرائق "الجزيرة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*قاضى المعارضات يخلى سيبل7 متهمين فى اشتباكات كورنيش النيل*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*تساءلت  صفحة "أنا آسف ياريس" أكبر الصفحات المؤيدة للرئيس السابق مبارك، على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، عن معاقبة الرئيس محمد مرسي ومحاكمته لشباب  الأولتراس على التعدي الذي وقع من جانبهم على نادي الشرطة بصفته من  الممتلكات والمنشآت العامة التي تخص الدولة، مثلما أمر، الشرطة بالتعامل مع  من تعدى على الأقسام والمنشآت العامة في محافظة بورسعيد أو في السويس

*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

عاجل اتحاد الكرة يقرر وقف النشاط الكروى بجميع الأقسام لأجل غير مسمى


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*أصدر مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى  برئاسة حسن حمدى بياناً عقب اجتماعه الذى  عُقد صباح اليوم، السبت، لمتابعة  الحكم النهائى الصادر من محكمة الجنايات  بحق المتهمين الذين ارتكبوا  مذبحة شهداء النادى الأهلى.

	وجاء نص البيان كالتالى:

	مجلس إدارة الاهلى وهو يتطلع بمسئولياته الكاملة تابع المجلس باهتمام شديد   حكم محكمة الجنايات الصادر صباح السبت الموافق 9/3/2013 بحق المتهمين   الذين ارتكبوا جريمة قتل 72 شاباً من أبناء الأهلى.

	وفقاً للموقع الرسمى للأهلى، فقد جاء الحكم بالقصاص لشهداء الأهلى   الأبرياء والمجلس وهو يثق تماماً فى قضاء مصر العادل يؤيد المجلس حرص   النيابة العامة على الطعن فى الشق الجنائى على مواقف المتهمين الذين قضى   ببراءتهم فى القضية .

	واستمرار المجلس فى مساندة أسر الشهداء للنهاية حتى يتحقق القصاص الكامل   لأبناء النادى الأهلى، وختاماً يؤكد مجلس الإدارة على التزامه بعدم التفريط   فى حقوق الأهلى وجماهيره.
*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*قامت أعداد كبيرة  من أهالى المتهمين والمحكوم عليهم بالإعدام بإقتحام المجرى الملاحى والصعود  على لنشات بقناة السويس وتحاول  القوات البحريه سيطرتها على المجرى  الملاحى بالقناة بعد إشعال النيران فى اطارات السيارات الخاصه  بمرفق  المعديات .  *​


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*  	أكدت قيادات "أولتراس أهلاوي"  أنهم يعرفون جيدا أين حقهم، وسيحصلون عليه  بأيديهم، وطالبوا جميع أعضاء  المجموعة بالرحيل في الوقت الحالي من أمام  النادي الأهلي، مؤكدين أنهم  سيذهبون لوزارة الداخلية في الوقت الذي  يريدونه، لكنهم لن يسقطوا فريسة  لاستفزازات الداخلية، من أجل الذهاب لمقر  الوزارة.  	وطالب القيادات جميع  أفراد المجموعة أن يستعدوا لمزيد من التصعيد في  الفترة المقبلة، لأن ما  حدث مجرد بداية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*طوارئ أمنية بمحيط مجلس الوزراء.. و"قنديل" يلتقى سفير جنوب السودان*
*مُغييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*ألتراس أهلاوى: بعد الأحكام الهزيلة.. لا تلومونا على ما سيحدث اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*طوارئ بـ"القضاء العالى" بعد تجمع "ألتراس أهلاوى" أمام المبنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الإفراج عن 4 متهمين من ألتراس المصرى بعد الحكم ببراءتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*توافد ألتراس أهلاوى على محيط وزارة الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة لألتراس أهلاوى والبلاك بلوك للتنديد بأحكام "مجزرة بورسعيد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*قوات الجيش تؤمن سجن "وادى النطرون" بعد الحكم فى أحداث بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مصطفى النجار لـ"مرسى": كلما تأخرت فى اتخاذ القرارات زادت التكلفة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أعلنت اليوم السبت كل من أحزاب "الفضيلة والشعب والإصلاح والعمل الجديد وحزب الراية والحزب الإسلامى والأصالة"، تحالفاً سياسياً لمواجهة الفلول وتحقيق مكتسبات الثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أبو إسماعيل : لن نسمح بعودة حكم العسكر  وسنواجه محاولات إعادة "العسكرى" للحكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الجيش والشرطة يكثفان من تواجدهما حول القناة بالسويس خوفا من المظاهرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*نائب مدير أمن القاهرة يتفقد محيط "الداخلية" بعد توافد "الألتراس"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"الحركة الوطنية": سلمنا الجيش 19 ألف تفويض لإدارة شئون البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*ألتراس المصرى يغادرون مرفق المعديات ويعودون لميدان المسلة ببورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الجبهة السلفية تتهم قيادات الداخلية بافتعال إضراب الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*ضباط مصر القديمة يغلقون أبواب القسم لليوم الرابع منذ استشهاد زميلهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الأمن المركزى يطلق الغاز والخرطوش لتفريق المتظاهرين بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مدير أمن القاهرة يعاين مقر نادى ضباط الشرطة "المحترق" بالجزيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق فى بلاغ يطالب بالكشف عن حقيقة وفاة عمر سليمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"ائتلاف مصر فوق الجميع" يعلن توثيق أول توكيل لـ"السيسى" بالقاهرة*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*
قال حازم صلاح  أبو إسماعيل رئيس حزب الراية– تحت التأسيس- إن عقلية المصريين اختلفت  تماما عما كانت عليه أثناء ثورة يناير 2011، مؤكدا على عدم استشعار  الكثيرين بالرضا عن سياسات النظام الحاكم حاليا. 

ودعا أبو إسماعيل، فى مؤتمر للإعلان عن تحالف سياسى بين 7 أحزاب إسلامية،  هى "الفضيلة والشعب والإصلاح والعمل الجديد وحزب الراية والحزب الإسلامى  والأصالة"، لمواجهة الفلول وتحقيق مكتسبات الثورة، جميع المواطنين  للاستعداد للنزول للدفاع عن الوطن وقتما تم دعوتهم لذلك، قائلا: "نحن لن  نسمح لأنفسنا بالجلوس فى البيوت طراطير فى انتظار مجئ قوى من الخارج للدفاع  عن بلادنا".

وأضاف رئيس حزب الراية – تحت التأسيس: فوجئنا بمرحلة فراغ بعد قرار تأجيل  الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة التى جاءت لتؤكد أن الدستور غير متوافق  عليه، متابعا: نحن الآن بين ناس يسعون لإحراق الوطن بالتعاون مع جهات  خارجية، ولكن سنسعى للتصدى من يريد إحراق الوطن.

وقال أبو إسماعيل: لن نسمح للإخوان بالهيمنة على مؤسسات الدولة، ونسعى  لتمكين الشعب من تملك مؤسسات الدولة، ونحن ضد الطرفين ولن نقف مكتوفى  الأيدى أمام ما يفعله النظام بالقوى المعارضة، ولن نسمح لأى لقوى الخارجية  بتغيير سياسيات الوطن.

وأكد أبو إسماعيل أن عودة الجيش خط نار ملتهب بالنسبة لنا، مضيفا سنتواجد شعبيا لمن يريدون حرق الوطن وعودة الجيش إلى سلطة الحكم.*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

الوايت نايتس يحذر من إلغاء الدورى ويؤكد: ما فعله أولتراس الأهلي شغب وتخريب


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*
*​*أعلنت الجماعة الإسلامية بأسيوط اعتزامها تولي مهام حفظ الأمن بدلًا من الشرطة التى أعلنت إضرابها.وقالت   فى بيان عاجل أصدرته منذ قليل:" إن الجماعة الإسلامية بأسيوط تعلن توليها   الكامل لمسئولية الأمن بمحافظة أسيوط إثر قيام المئات من أفراد وأمناء   الشرطة بالمحافظة إضرابهم عن العمل، وغلق المراكز والأقسام بالجنازير   والسلاسل".
وأعلنت الجماعة الإسلامية من داخل مقرها بالجمعية الشرعية بوسط مدينة أسيوط   أنه إذا لم يرجع الأمن إلى ممارسة عمله، والقيام بواجبه الشرعى  والقانونى؛  فإن الجماعة الإسلامية ستتولى مهام الأمن حتى تكون فى قضاء  حوائج الناس،  كما سيتم الإعلان عن استخدام مقر الجمعية الشرعية بأسيوط  كمديرية أمن جديدة  للمحافظة.
ومن جانبه، قال الشيخ طارق بدير مسئول الجماعة الإسلامية بأسيوط:" إن   الجماعة الإسلامية لن تسمح لمن أسماهم بالقلة العبث والتحالف مع البلطجية "   فى تخليهم عن الأمن وإفساح المجال للسرقة والبلطجة".
وأشار بدير إلى أن الجماعة قامت بحصر أسماء المتطوعين من أفرادها، وتسجيل   أسمائهم وأرقام هواتفهم على أن يتم تدريبهم على تدريبات أولوية لإدارة شئون   الأمن، وتسيير دوريات أمنية أن ظل الأمن مختلا فى البلاد.*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*
في تصريح غريب ومفاجيء قال مصدر قضائي رفيع المستوى، مؤكدا أن حكم محكمة جنايات بورسعيد الصادر اليوم بحق المتهمين، يعتبر باطلاً لأن ملف القضية لايزال في حوزة دار الإفتاء ولم يتم تسليمه إلى هيئة المحكمة.

وقد قال المصدر اليوم السبت، موضحا أن محكمة استئناف الإسماعلية التابعة لها محكمة جنايات بورسعيد، قد أوفدت مندوبين لاستلام ملف القضية مساء أمس الجمعة، للمحكمة ورفض المفتي الدكتور شوقي علام، تسليم ملف القضية بداعي عدم الانتهاء من دارسة القضية حتى الآن.

وأكد المصدر، أن  هذا الاجراء ينسف القضية من الأساس لأنه لا يجوز لقاضٍ أن يقضي دون أن تكون  أوراق القضية برمتها في حيازته، مؤكدًا أن الأوراق لاتزال إلى تلك اللحظة  في حيازة دار الإفتاء .*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

تجدد الاشتباكات بكورنيش النيل.. والأمن يلقي القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

وردت أنباء منذ قليل إلى مقر حزب الوفد بأن مجهولون سيقتحمون الحزب، مما   أثار القلق بين أعضائه، حيث أسرعوا بنقل سيارتهم خارج المقر.
     	في الوقت نفسه شهد محيط المقر أيضا تواجد أمني مكثف تحسبا لأي هجوم.


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

حطم عدد من المجهولين مطعم مؤمن بمنطقة باب اللوق، حيث  ألقوا  الحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف على واجهة المحل مما تسبب فى إتلافه  واحتراق  أجزاء منه. 

من جانبهم، انتقل مسئولو المحل إلى قسم شرطة باب اللوق لتحرير محضر بالواقعة، لعمل المعاينة المبدئية، وحصر الخسائر والتلفيات.


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*قام  اللواء أركان حرب أسامة عسكر، قائد الجيش الثالث الميدانى، ومسئولون  وقيادات مديرية أمن السويس، بتفقد المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس ونقاط  التأمين والتفتيش للتأكد من سير العملية والتحرك بالقناة، فضلا عن متابعة  انتشار القوات وتمركزه.

من جانبه قال مصدر أمنى لـ "اليوم السابع" إن قوات الأمن بالتنسيق مع قوات  الجيش منتشرة بطول المجرى الملاحى جنوب وشمال السويس من منطقة العين السخنة  حتى حدود محافظة الإسماعيلية، وهناك خط ساخن واتصالات بشكل مستمر مع نقاط  التأمين فى حال حدوث أى تحركات أو اقتراب أى مجموعات وتجمعات من هذه  المنطقة الحيوية بالإضافة إلى نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى الرابط بين السويس  ومحافظتى شمال وجنوب سيناء.
*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

بالصور.. جنود يقفزون من طوابق نادي الشرطة بعد إشعال ألتراس أهلاوي النار فيه


                                                        السبت 09.03.2013 - 03:43 م                 








                                       كتب محمود مطاوع




















































     – / 10

معلومات



                   ألقى موظفو نادي الشرطة بأنفسهم فور اندلاع الحريق في نادي الشرطة بالجزيرة من قبل أعضاء رابطة ألتراس أهلاوي.

حيث فوجئ الجنود بهجوم أعضاء ألتراس أهلاوي على مقر النادي وإلقائهم زجاجات  المولوتوف عليهم، مما أدى إلى نشوب حريق في جميع طوابق النادي، وذلك  تنديدا بالأحكام التي صدرت بحق المتهمين في مجزرة بورسعيد.

وحاولت قوات الدفاع المدني السيطرة على الحريق بمساعدة عدد من العاملين بالنادي.  
 
​


----------



## V mary (9 مارس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> بالصور.. جنود يقفزون من طوابق نادي الشرطة بعد إشعال ألتراس أهلاوي النار فيه
> 
> 
> السبت 09.03.2013 - 03:43 م
> ...


*ياتري دول التراس فعلا ولا رجالة الناس التانية 
ولا دي بقت اخلاق التراس فعلا الله اعلم ​*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

ميليشيات الإخوان تحمى "مرسى"..بعد إنسحاب الداخلية من تأمين منزله بالقاهرة


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*علمت  شبكة أخبار المصرى “ش أ م” من مصادر مطلعة ان المجلس الأعلى للقوات  المسلحة إجتمع منذ قليل لمناقشة الأوضاع الراهنة فى البلاد، وقد أيد غالبية  أعضاء المجلس نزول قوات الجيش لتأمين الشوارع والمنشأت الحيوية لحين وضوح  الرؤية، واستكشاف موقف الرئاسة تجاه الأوضاع الراهنة.*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة اسعاف مصر سقوط حالة وفاة أمام السفارة البريطانية فى محيط كوبرىقصر النيل نتيجة الاختناق بالغاز المسيل للدموع.

ونفى سلطان ان تكون الحالة توفيت نتيجة طلق نارى أو خرطوش مشيرا الى ان الحالات التى تم نقلها لمستشفىالقصر العينى كانت نتيجة اختناقات بالغاز المسيل للدموع.

واكد سلطان استقرار حالات المصابين جراء حريق نادى الشرطة بالجزيرة، لافتا إلى أنه تم نقل 5 حالات فقط للمستشفيات بينما تم إسعاف 9 حالات فقط فى مكان الحادث.
*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*أعلنت منذ قليل، المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير، عن سقوط شهيد فى اشتباكات كورنيش النيل، مصابًا بحالة اختناق بمستشفى أحمد ماهر، ويدعى محمد جمال خليفة 27 عامًا، منطقة بولاق الدكرور.

 كما أعلنت المنصة عن وقوع اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بالسويس، بعد تأجيل جلسة النطق بالحكم على المتهمين بقتل المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الأناضول: الألتراس يمهل النائب العام حتى السابعة لإعادة محاكمة بـ"مجزرة الإستاد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الداخلية تحذر: سنتخذ إجراءات حاسمة ضد المعتدين على الممتلكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مستشار مفتى الجمهورية: لا تعليق على حكم المحكمة بقضية مجزرة بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*المتظاهرون يهاجمون "سميراميس" بعد سقوط شهيد بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*رئيسة الطب الشرعى للنيابة: "الجندى" توفى نتيجة الضرب المبرح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"الصحة" تؤكد وفاة متظاهر وإصابة 9 فى اشتباكات "قصر النيل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*نشوب حريق محدود بمدرسة قصر الدوبارة بمحيط ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*منصة التحرير: قتيل كورنيش النيل يبلغ من العمر 12 عاما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مدير أمن الإسكندرية يزور أقسام الشرطة المغلقة.. والضباط يرفضون التفاوض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الرئاسة: مؤسسة الرئاسة ليست بصدد التعليق على أحكام القضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الكتاتنى بالإسكندرية: ما حققناه حتى الآن ليس بالقليل!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*اقتحام فندق سمير أميس في كورنيش النيل بالقاهرة وتحطيم بعض محتوياته*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

​   خالد النبوي: حتى يتعلم صغار المجرمين الذين تم تأجيرهم ألا يكونوا أدوات لأحد مهما كان حجمه في الحكم
جمال عيد: أعضاء لجنة تقصي قدموا بلاغ للنائب العام حول أدلة وأسماء جدد في قضية مذبحة بورسعيد
يسري فودة: لا تحرقوا كل الجسور فأمامكم جسر لن تتمكنوا منه وعندها ستبحثون عن جسر وراءكم و إلا بقيتم في العراء
نواره: اللي اتصوروا بيتفرجوا خدوا براءة .. وهبة رءوف:  قد يغفل القانون عن  من ساهم بالتخطيط أو التحريض والله ليس بغافل


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*رئيسة الطب الشرعى للنيابة: " محمد الجندى" توفى نتيجة الضرب المبرح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مستشار الرئيس: الإضراب يشمل 15 قسم شرطة فقط ومعظم المطالب "فئوية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى:الجيش لم يتسلم مبنى الداخليةولا توجد أى إجراءات استثنائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يكثف إطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين بكوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"الوسط": نضع علامات استفهام حول تمسك الرئاسة بحكومة قنديل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مصادر طبية لـ"رويترز": مقتل 2 فى اشتباكات كورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*نفى الدكتور أيمن على مستشار الرئيس لشئون المصريين بالخارج، ما تردد عن استقالة اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مستشار الرئيس: انتشار لجان شعبية لا يعنى عدم قيام الداخلية بمهامها☻!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*باكينام الشرقاوى: لا يوجد شلل بالداخلية والضباط يعملون فى ظروف صعبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*رئيس ائتلاف ضباط الشرطة لـ"ألتراس": صبرنا نفد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أمين اتحاد طلاب بورسعيد لـ"كايرو دار": حكم المذبحة "مُسيّس"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*حطم عدد من الملثمين، مطعم "القزاز" بشارع صبرى أبو علم المؤدى إلى ميدان طلعت حرب بوسط القاهرة، قبل أن يتوجهوا إلى منطقة باب اللوق حيث سمع دوى طلقات نارية لم يتبين مصدرها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*كاميرا "فيديو7" ترصد سحل متظاهر على يد الأمن بكورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع حصيلة اشتباكات قصر النيل لحالتى وفاة و28 مصابا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مجهولون يقطعون كوبرى أكتوبر ومشادات بينهم وقائدى السيارات وشلل مرورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمود العلايلى السكرتير العام المساعد لحزب المصريين الأحرار، إن الشرعية الدستورية والقانونية للرئيس محمد مرسى سقطت، بنزول الجيش لتأمين بعض الأماكن الحساسة فى محافظة بورسعيد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أطفال الشوارع يشعلون النار فى الأشجار بجوار فندق سميراميس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مستشار الرئيس: انتشار لجان شعبية لا يعنى عدم قيام الداخلية بمهامها☻!!!!!!!!!!*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *باكينام الشرقاوى: لا يوجد شلل بالداخلية والضباط يعملون فى ظروف صعبة*



*نفهم من كده أن الأمور جيدة .... لكن وحشة ...... ملعون ذلك اليوم الذى ادار فيه هؤلاء البشر مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"النور": سنشكل لجاناً شعبية حال انسحاب الشرطة من أمام الأقسام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﻟﻤﺮﺳﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ (فجرا)*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"حمزاوى": الدهس والحرق والتخريب أصبحت مشاهد اعتيادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة من ميدان التحرير لـ"محمد محمود" تردد أغانى الألتراس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*وفاة طفل عمره 7 سنوات بطلق ناري في الرأس خلال اشتباكات كورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﻟﻤﺮﺳﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ (فجرا)*



:t19::t19::t19:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*"المصرى الديمقراطى" يقاطع الانتخابات ويطالب بإقالة وزير الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*كر وفر بشارع كورنيش النيل والأمن يلقى القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*قالت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير، إن قوات الأمن بقسم قصر النيل تتحفظ على الطبيب أحمد شهير وهو أحد الأطباء الذين يقومون بتقديم علاج المصابين بالمستشفى الميدانى بالتحرير.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*محاولات لحرق مول البستان بوسط القاهرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*اعتصام "الدستور" و"القوى الثورية" و"الحرة للتغيير" بميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*لافتات فى دمياط تطالب الجيش بإدارة شئون البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*دخل عدد من ضباط مركز الفتح بأسيوط فى إضراب عن العمل مساء اليوم، وقاموا بإغلاق المركز بالسلاسل، والأقفال الحديدية للمطالبة بإقالة اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية الحالى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 17 صدرت بحقهم أحكام براءة اليوم فى قضية بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أغلق أفراد وأمناء الشرطة بعمليات النجدة بمحافظة المنيا، الأبواب ورفضت سيارات الدورية الخروج إلى الشارع تضامنا مع زملائهم المطالبين برحيل وزير الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*الجراد يهاجم العين السخنة وعيون موسى بالسويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أسراب الجراد تجدد مهاجمتها لوادى النقرة بأسوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مصدر رئاسى: "مرسى" لن يوجه خطابا للأمة اليوم​**احمدك ياااااا رررررررب  ♪♫♪*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مصدر رئاسى: "مرسى" لن يوجه خطابا للأمة اليوم​**احمدك ياااااا رررررررب  ♪♫♪*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

*   	   	أشعل مجهولون النيران للمرة  الثانية داخل المتحف الأثري بجوار كنيسة قصر  الدوبارة بميدان سيمون  بوليفار المتاخم لميدان التحرير، في الوقت نفسه  لازالت الاشتباكات دائرة  بكورنيش النيل بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن.  	ويحاول عدد من المتظاهرين  إخماد الحريق، على الرغم من الاشتباكات الدائرة  بينهم وبين قوات الأمن  المركزي، وسط غياب تام لقوات الدفاع المدني لإطفاء  الحريق*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

هاربون من «الإعدام» في «المجزرة»: سنسلم أنفسنا «جثث هامدة».. وحسبنا الله في «مرسي»


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

* اليوم السابع | مصدر رئاسى: "مرسى" لن يوجه خطابا للأمة اليوم



  افراح و ابتهاج في الشوارع المصريه بهذا الخبر و التحضير لمليونيه انكتبلنا عمر جديد  ... 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

*ن.تايمز:الانقلاب العسكرى الحل الأمثل لإنقاذ مصرمن الفوضى*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*منصة التحرير تعلن خطف فتاة أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل أثناء الكر والفر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"الزند" يقدم مذكرة لـ"القضاء الأعلى" للرد على الاتهامات الموجهة ضده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*علق ضباط وأفراد الشرطة بقسم ثان المحلة بمحافظة الغربية لافتة كبير على باب القسم أكدت استمرارهم فى الإضراب عن العمل لحين رحيل وزير الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*المتظاهرون يلقون القبض على شخص يساعد قوات الأمن فى القبض عليهم بطريق كورنيش النيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مصدر رئاسى: "مرسى" لن يوجه خطابا للأمة اليوم​**احمدك ياااااا رررررررب  ♪♫♪*



*المرشد مش فاضى ...... *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بميدان سيمون بوليفار*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل:
  إحراق متحف كنيسة قصر الدوبارة وإنسحاب قوات الأمن من تأمين المتحف المصرى.*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*انسحاب نقطة تأمين المتحف المصري *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

* أكدت مصادر طبية بمصلحة  الطب الشرعى  أن مشرحة زينهم إستقبلت جثامين 3   متوفين خلال إشتباكات محيط  كورنيش كوبرى قصر النيل حتى الوقت الراهن، وهم   الشهيد الأول مهند حسن  محمود ويبلغ من العمر “36″عاما ويعمل عاملا بعد أن   عثر على جثمانه مقتولا  غرقا فى النيل عبر شرطة المسطحات المائية، أثناء   الإشتباكات التى وقعت  بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بمحيط كورنيش النيل   وكوبرى قصر النيل.​ وتم نقل جثمانه مساء  أمس”الجمعة” إلى مشرحة زينهم لتشريحه و لبيان  الحالة  الإصابية فى المجنى  عليه، بينما المتوفى الثانى يدعى فضل الله  ابراهيم عبد  القادر 36 عاما،  والذى توفي نتيجة الاختناق جراء إستنشاقه  الغاز المسيل  للدموع بمحيط كوبري  قصر النيل، والشهيد الثالث يدعى خالد  مصطفي كامل ويبلغ  من العمر 17 عاما  من السويس واصيب برصاصتين بالرأس في  محيط كوبري قصر النيل  في تمام الساعة  الرابعة عصر اليوم “السبت.
	“
	وأضافت المصادر فى تصريحات خاصة، أن المشرحة رفضت إستقبال أحد الجثامين فى    البداية نظرا لعدم وجود إجراءات إستلام للاوراق فى تلك القضايا، منوها  أن   تلك القضايا الحساسة يتطلب وجود إذن إستلام من قبل نيابة قصر النيل   لإثبات  وجود الجثمان فى المشرحة.​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*مظاهرة أمام قسم ثانى الزقازيق للمطالبة بالإفراج عن عضوين بالألتراس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أسراب الجراد تهاجم القنطرة غرب والزراعة تتصدى بالمبيدات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو المنصورة يقطعون شارع الجيش ويشعلون النار بإطارات السيارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*أنهت نيابة الإسماعيلية إجراءات الإفراج عن 21 متهما فى قضية أحداث "استاد بورسعيد" مساء السبت، بعدما قضت محكمة الجنايات صباح السبت ببراءتهم من قتل 72 من مشجعى النادى الأهلى فى فبراير من العام الماضى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*♪الرئاسة ♪تنفى ♪رسميا ♪توجيه ♪الرئيس ♪خطابا ♪للشعب ♪الليلة♪​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*عمال مشرحة زينهم يستغيثون بالشرطة بعد تجمهر أهالى شهيدى الكورنيش*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل.

 النائب العام يأمر بإعتقال 126 قيادة بألتراس أهلاوى

 النائب العام، قد وافق منذ قليل على مذكرة جهاز الأمن الوطنى المقدمة إليه  اليوم بإعتقال 126 شاب من قيادات ألتراس أهلاوى وذلك بحسب المذكرة – لثبوت  تورطهم فى التحريض على إرتكاب أعمال العنف ضد المنشآت الحيوية وحرق اتحاد  الكرة ونادى الجزيرة *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"أبو حامد" فى رسالة للجيش: تحّملوا مسؤوليتكم الوطنية وأنقذوا مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرون يحطمون واجهة سميراميس وقوات الأمن تتمركز أمام شبرد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*"كايرو دار": تعليق الدراسة ببورسعيد لحين عقد اجتماع بالجهات المسئولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2013)

*عضو باتحاد الكرة: اقتحام مبنى الاتحاد مدبر وشخص هدد بتفجيره بقنبلة يدوية*


----------



## بايبل333 (9 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *♪الرئاسة ♪تنفى ♪رسميا ♪توجيه ♪الرئيس ♪خطابا ♪للشعب ♪الليلة♪​*


أحلى خبر


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*الطب الشرعى : مشرحة زينهم استقبلت 3 قتلى من إشتباكات محيط قصر النيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

*اشتعال النيران بمبنى بسيمون بوليفار وتحطيم كشافات الإنارة بسميراميس*


----------



## fredyyy (9 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *♪الرئاسة ♪تنفى ♪رسميا ♪توجيه ♪الرئيس ♪خطابا ♪للشعب ♪الليلة♪​*


 
*ياسلام عليكي يا دونا *

*كان هيدِّي المشرفين شهرين منحة *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.
* 
*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2013)

قام عشرات من المتظاهرين المستقلين بقطع  طريق الجيش  "  كورنيش الإسكندرية سابقاً " ، بمنطقة محطة الرمل، اليوم  السبت، عقب  إنطلاق  مسيرة احتجاجية من أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم للتنديد  لسياسات  الدكتور محمد مرسي .

  	وقام المتظاهرون بإشعل النيران بعدد من الإطارات   ووضعوها بنهر الطريق، مما تسبب في منع مرور السيارات من السير، مما تم قام  اصحاب السيارات بتغيير اتجاهها لطرق فرعية، مما نجم عنه تعطيل لحركة  المرور.


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

مساعد الرئيس: "مرسي" جاء عبر انتخابات شفافة ونزيهة.. ومن يُطالب بإسقاطه يُريد الدخول في حائط مسدود


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

مجلس الوزراء: سنتعامل بحسم مع المتعدين على المنشآت.. ودولة القانون كفيلة بإعادة الحقوق لأصحابها


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

نيويورك تايمز: الانقلاب العسكري الحل الوحيد لإنقاذ مصر


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2013)

* مرتضى منصور  يتهم مرسي بقتل المتظاهرين.. ويؤكد: بورسعيد فى كارثة ..ومصر منقسمة وتحترق*


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2013)

*تحذير خطير من عمرو اديب عن رجال الشرطة الان على تويتر





تأكدوا  أولا من هويه أي شخص يرتدي ملابس الشرطة ويطلب منك أي شيء فقد انتشر بعضهم  في الشوارع يسرقون الناس ويرهبونهم وهم حرامية ومسجلين خطر​     تويتر  ​*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*
شهدت   مدرسة كفر سالم النحال التابعة للإدارة التعليمية بمركز السنطة قيام مدرس   بالمدرسة بتوجيه الطلاب للانضمام إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لكونها هي   الجماعة التي تحكم مصر الأن وعليهم الإنضمام لها.

اعترض   الطالب وليد عبد اللطيف أحمد مسعود الطالب بالصف الأول الثانوي التجاري   على قيام المدرس يدعى سامح صبحي جاد الله المدرس بالمدرسة وطلب منه عدم   الحديث عن السياسة داخل الفصل مما دفع المدرس إلى توجيه 4 لكمات بالوجه   للطالب أمام زملائه وأصاب الطالب بكدمات في الوجه.

توجه   الطالب ووالده لتحرير محضر بالواقعة تحت رقم 9 أحوال نقطة شرطة شبرا قاص   وقيام ولي أمر الطالب بتقديم مذكرة لجمال مرعي مدير عام الإدارة التعليمية   ضد المدرس للمطالبة بنقله والتحقيق معه بالواقعة وعدم بقائه في المدرسة.
*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

محمد غنيم يطالب "الإنقاذ" بالنزول للشارع لترجمة مشاعر الثائرين


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*علقت  صحيفة "لوس أنجلوس تايمز" الأمريكية على المظاهرات والأحداث التى شهدتها  مصر، أمس، ولاسيما فى مدينتى القاهرة وبورسعيد، وقالت إن هذه المظاهرات  تمثل أحدث تصعيد فى أشهر من الاضطراب والعصيان المدنى الذى يستهدف إسقاط  حكومة الرئيس محمد مرسى المحاصرة. وجاء الغضب فى ظل فراغ أمنى سببه إضراب  للشرطة على الصعيد الوطنى.

ووصفت الصحيفة أن قضية بورسعيد كانت دراما موازية للاضطراب السياسى الأكبر  فى البلاد، وتحدثت عن حكم القاضى أمس ضد 21 متهما بالإعدام والسجن المشدد  لآخرين من بينهما مدير الأمن السابق وعقيد شرطة.

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن عنف الألتراس ولد نظريات المؤامرة والإحساس بالظلم.  حيث بدا أن حكم القضاء أمس هدفه إرضاء كل من ألتراس الأهلى والمصرى، إلا  أنه بدلا من ذلك أثار استياء وشكوكًا جديدة.. حيث يعتقد الألتراس أن الشغب  كان مدبرا من قبل قوات الأمن انتقاما من دورهم فى ثورة 25 يناير التى أطاحت  بحسنى مبارك.

وتحدثت الصحيفة عن الانقسام فى الألتراس إزاء الحكم، الذى بدا واضحا فى رد  فعلهم، فقيادة الجماعة أصدرت بيانا أوليا قالت فيه إن الحكم عادل، إلا أن  المئات من الألتراس هاجموا بعد ذلك نادى الشرطة وألقوا عليه زجاجات  المولوتوف الحارقة.

ثم جاء بيان لاحق على صفحة الألتراس على فيس بوك قوله إن تبرئة "كلاب"  الشرطة مؤشر واضح على أن المحاكمة كانت صورية وأن المسئولين الذين طالبوا  بضرورة إدانتهم تم تبرئتهم. وقالوا إن ما حدث فى القاهرة اليوم هو مجرد  البداية.
*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

الأمن يطارد المحتجين فى ميدان سيمون بوليفار


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

صور المخلوع تغزو شوارع بلبيس.*
*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

بعد قليل.. اجتماع مغلق للهيئة العليا للوفد برئاسة البدوى*
*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*
				استنكر سعد الشاطر نجل المهندس خيرت الشاطر الهجوم الحاد الذى تشنه   المعارضة على رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى ، لافتاً إلى أنه يبذل   قصارى جهده للنهوض بمصر .** ووجه نجل الشاطر رسالة للمعارضة فى تغريدة له عبر موقع التواصل   الاجتماعي "تويتر" : " ايم وتلاقيه كاتب من على السرير في بيتهم "الرئيس   اللى نايم في بيتهم" .. الرئيس لا ينام ياسادة، أنتم النائمون!! ".

يخربيت ظرفك ​*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

الشروق: الحرية والعدالة يبحث منح شركات الأمن الخاصة الضبطية  القضائية.. وحافظ أبو سعدة: الدستور يمنع تشكيل ميليشيات


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

لليوم الثانى..استنفار أمنى بالمجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

"الغريانى": يجب على قيادات الدولة أن تعى الحقوق والواجبات بالدستور


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

ينظم عدد من النشطاء والقوى الثورية، مسيرة من ميدان  التحرير إلى  مكتب النائب، وذلك احتجاجاً على استمرار حبس الناشط السياسى  أحمد نور، الذى  ألقى القبض عليه من ميدان التحرير، وتم توجيه تهمة حيازة  سلاح له. 
ومن المقرر أن تخرج المسيرة من ميدان التحرير فى تمام الرابعة من عصر اليوم.


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

وزير الداخلية: لا دخل لنا بالسياسة والمتظاهر السلمى لا يحمل السلاح*
*
كداب كدب يا ساتر *
*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*قال مصدر أمنى بسيناء إن أجهزة الأمن عثرت صباح اليوم الأحد، على أجزاء من صاروخ سقط بشكل مفاجئ فى منطقة صحراوية غرب مدينة نخل.


وأضاف المصدر أن المعاينة الأولية لأجزاء الصاروخ توضح أنه إسرائيلى الصنع،  وأحدث عند سقوطه حفرة يصل عمقها إلى 2 متر، ويرجح أن جماعات مسلحة مجهولة  هى من أطلقت الصاروخ بغرض أحداث إرباك للأمن المصرى فى سيناء .
*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

15حركة إسلامية تؤجل مليونية "لا للتطبيع مع إيران" رأفة بـ"مرسى"


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*التحقيق في بلاغ يتهم الشيخ عبد الله بدر بإهانة القضاء على الفضائيات*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*   	مصدر بالرئاسة: مرسي يوجه قريبا دعوة جديدة للحوار للخروج من الأزمة الحالية

انا مش عارفه ماله ده مغيب ولا ايه 
*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

وجه المهند




س عاصم عبدالماجد عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة  الإسلامية، دعوة إلى  أهالي القاهرة  للتجمع في مساجد القاهرة غداً في صلاة  المغرب، لتشكيل لجان  شعبية لحماية المنشآت والتصدي لأعمال البلطجة على أن  يتوجه المواطنون بعد  صلاة العشاء إلى المناطق المختلفة ليقوموا بدورهم في  حماية المنشآت والتصدي  لأعمال البلطجة.


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*انفجر اليوم صاروخ من مخلقات الحروب  العربية / الإسرائيلية بمنطقة صحراوية  بمدينة نحل بالقطاع الأوسط من سيناء  دون وقوع أي إصابات ، فيما نقت مصادر  أمنية ما تردد عن أن مسلحين بسيناء  أطلقوا الصاروخ على سبيل التجربة بعد  يوم من الإعلان عن اعتزام مجموعات  جهادية القيام بأعمال عدائية والهجوم على  بعض المنشآت الشرطية بمحافظتي  شمال وجنوب سيناء».  	   	وقال شهود العيان أن الصاروخ انفجر قرب قرية (  النتيلة) قرب ةصدر الحيطان  بالقطاع الاوسط من واحدث حفرة بعمق مترين  وعرضها متر ونصف بعد ان احدث صوت  انفجار كبير.  	   	وقالت مصادر أمنية  أنها تلقت معلومات من السكان المحليين بعض انفجار  الصاروخ وان قوة أمنية  توجهت الآن الى المنطقة لفحص بقايا الصاروخ.  	   	وكانت مصادر أمنية قد  أعلنت أن أجهزة الأمن بسيناء تلقت معلومات حول  اعتزام مجموعات جهادية  القيام بأعمال عدائية، والهجوم على بعض المنشآت  الشرطية بمحافظتي شمال  وجنوب سيناء».  	   	وكشفت المصادر عن أن قوات الجيش العاملة بالتعاون مع  قوات الشرطة في تطهير  سيناء تمكنت من توقيف 8 عناصر تابعين لجماعات  جهادية، من بينهم اثنان من  تنظيم القاعدة وهما من قطاع غزة ودخلا إلى  سيناء عبر الأنفاق في أعقاب ثورة  25 يناير.*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

وقعت مشادة كلامية بين وزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم واحدى الاعلاميات أثناء المؤتمر المنعقد لمناقشة أخر التطورات الأمنية .

  	حيث احتد النقاش بينهم  بعد مطالبة الصحفية للوزير بضرورة تأمينهم  للمنشآت  التي تعرضت للحرق مثل اتحاد الكرة و نادي الشرطة، من جانبه أكد  الوزير على  أن الوزارة ليست مطالبة بحماية كل المنشآت ، وبعدها قرر  الإنسحاب تاركاً  المؤتمر.


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

إحسان كميل جورجى
كتب وليد عبد السلام
قال الدكتور أيمن فودة رئيس  قطاع الطب الشرعى بوزارة العدل الأسبق فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن  الدكتور إحسان كميل جورجى، كبير الأطباء الشرعيين باق فى منصبة ولم يتقدم  باستقالته إلى وزير العدل.

وأكد فودة أن الدكتور إحسان كميل جورجى حصل على إجازة لمدة 3 شهور من مصلحة  الطب الشرعى للسفر إلى الولايات المتحدة لإجراء عملية قلب مفتوح على أن  تتولى الدكتورة ماجدة هلال القرضاوى رئيس المصلحة مهام منصب لحين عودته.


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*هدد تقادم الخطيب، القيادي  بالجمعية  الوطنية للتغيير، بنشر أوامر التسليح الداخلية لقوات الأمن  المركزي،  بالوثائق، ردًا على ما جاء في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده اللواء  محمد  إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، اليوم الأحد.

	وقال الخطيب، على حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي “تويتر”: “وزير الداخلية طالع يدافع عن ضباطه.”
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*رئيس الطب الشرعى: إحسان كميل جورجى باق فى منصبة ولم يستقيل*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن ومحتجين على طريق كورنيش النيل


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*قال  مدحت الحداد منسق ائتلاف العسكريين المتقاعدين، إنهم قوة كبيرة، وأن  انضمامهم لتيار الاستقلال من أجل استقلال مصر، التى لن يستطيع أى فصيل  السيطرة على شعبها.

وقال أحد مؤسسى الائتلاف فى مؤتمر تيار الاستقلال المنعقد الآن بمقر جمعية  الشبان المسلمين، إن الإخوان المسلمين يخشون القوات المسلحة، ولا يمكنهم  أخونتها كما أخونوا الشرطة، مطالبا وزير الدفاع وأفراد القوات المسلحة  بتحقيق مطالب الشعب بأن يستردوا ثورتهم التى سرقت من رئيس صمت عن المذابح  التى تعد وصمة عار فى جبين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

ودعا أعضاء الائتلاف لتنظيم تظاهرة أمام المنصة يوم الجمعة القادم.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*خبير عسكرى: أبو إسماعيل يزايد على الجيش ويعاديه بعد علقة العباسية*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*كشفت مصادر بوزارة المالية ان قيادات بالضرائب العقارية اجتمعت بقيادات شركة أوارسكوم لبحث ملفات الضرائب.

وأوضحت المصادر ان شركة اوراسكوم تقدمت بوثائق جديدة تؤكد انها سددت جزءا  كبيرا من الضرائب ، وان ذه الوثائق ستكون نقطة هامة على طريق الحل
*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*تزايدت  حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين في محيط السفارة  الأمريكيةوفندقسميراميس و قامت قوات الأمن بالهجوم على المتظاهرين من ناحية  ميدان سيمون بوليفار والدخول من مدرسة قصر الدوبارة المهجورة إلى كورنيش  النيل وتم عمل (كماشة) على المتظاهرين والقبض على عدد كبير منهم .

من ناحية أخرى تقدمت مصفحات الأمن باتجاه كوبري قصر النيل وميدان التحرير  وكثفوا من إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع لإبعاد المتظاهرين مما اضطرهم  إلى الهروب إلى داخل ميدان التحرير .​*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*
الإسكندرية- أ ش أ قام المئات من أمناء وضباط  الشرطة بالإسكندرية بقطع خطوط السكك الحديدية بمحطة قطار سيدي جابر  بالإسكندرية، اليوم الأحد، وذلك اعتراضًا على إصابة اثنين من أمناء الشرطة،  خلال الأحداث التي وقعت أمام مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، أمس.

وطالب الضباط المحتجون بوضع سياسيات واضحة للوزارة، رافضين  استخدام النظام الحاكم لهم لفض التظاهرات كبديل عن الحل السياسي، مؤكدين أن  دور الشرطة هو حماية المواطنين وتأمين المنشآت المهمة وليس لها دور سياسي،  لخدمة نظام أو فصيل معين.

ومن جانبه قال المهندس نصر عبد العزيز، مدير عام الصيانة  والهندسة بقطاع سكة حديد الإسكندرية: "إن ضباط وأفراد الشرطة قاموا بإيقاف  حركة القطارات بالإسكندرية وتعطيل القطارين رقم 912 و914 المتجهين إلى  القاهرة، وكذلك إيقاف رحلات قطار أبى قير لأكثر من ساعة قبل قيامهم بفض  تجمهرهم على السكة الحديد، وإعادة تسيير حركة القطارات".

*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*
 	قام المتواجدون على منصة  التحرير، بتحذير المتظاهرين المتواجدين عند كوبري  قصر النيل، بمحيط  السفارة البريطانية وفندق سميراميس، من الكماشة التي  تطلقها وزارة  الداخلية للقبض عليهم.
 	وأشارت المنصة، إلى أن  نظام الرئيس محمد مرسي، فعل بالمتظاهرين ما لم  يفعله نظام مبارك البائد،  والمجلس العسكري، وأكدوا أن المتظاهرين لن يرضوا  بالخنوع مرة أخرى، كما  أنهم لم يخلعوا عصابة مبارك، لكي تأتي عصابة بديع  والبلتاجي، هاتفين "حلوا  عن دماغنا يا دولة العواجيز".
*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

هجوم مسلح علي وحدة مرور برقاش بالجيزة واشتعال النيران بها والاعتداء علي الموظفين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

*عاجل..إسرائيل تناشد محمد مرسى بالسماح للطائرات الإسرائيلية بإبادة الجراد من داخل سيناء

*​*3/10/2013 5:40 PM​*​*



​الحسين محمد



كشف  موقع والا الإخبارى الإسرائيلى صباح اليوم أن" شموليك ريفمان" رئيس المجلس  الإقليمى لمنطقة النقب, قد أرسل رسالة شخصية للرئيس محمد مرسى طالبه فيها  بالسماح بطائرات رش المبيدات الإسرائيلية بالتحليق فوق سيناء لإبادة أسراب  الجراد قبل دخولها إلى إسرائيل .
وكشف الموقع أن الرسالة التى صيغت باللغة العربية قد تم توصيلها إلى الرئيس محمد مرسى عبر السفارة المصرية فى تل أبيب .
وأوضح  التقرير أنه قد صدر بيان من المجلس الإقليمى جاء فيه أن رئيس المجلس قد  ناشد أيضاً رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى بنيامين نتنياهو من أجل التدخل لدعم  التعاون بين البلدين فى هذا الشأن ..








* ​


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*"مجزرة" بور سعيد.. تورط البلتاجى وحجازى والشاطر والشاعر تقاضى 8 مليون جنية*






*نشرت صفحة مصراوى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك" الاتى: 

قدم حسام السويفي الناشط السياسى ، بلاغ إلي النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبدالله ، إتهم فيه كلاً من المهندس ( خيرت الشاطر ) النائب الأول للمرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين ، والدكتور ( أكرم الشاعر ) ، والدكتور ( محمد البلتاجى ) القيادين بالجماعة والنائبين السابقين بمجلس الشعب ، والدكتور ( صفوت حجازى ) الداعية الإسلامى ورئيس مجلس أمناء الثورة ، بالتورط فى التحريض على إرتكاب مجزرة ستاد بورسعيد ، والتي وقعت فى أول فبراير من العام الماضى ، وراح ضحيتها أكثر من 70 شاباً من مشجعي النادي الأهلى ، إضافة إلى عشرات المصابين بإصابات خطيرة . 
وأرفق السويفى مع بلاغه ، رسالة خطية من الشاب الأخوانى ( سعيد عبد السلام محمود قنديل ) ، الذى كان يعمل لدى خيرت الشاطر ، ومن ضمن طاقم حراسته الخاصة ، إلى شقيقته سوسن وكشف فيها تفاصيل تورط قيادات الإخوان وحجازى فى مجزرة الإستاد 

الـــــــــــــــــــجــــــــــــــــــــــزء الـــــــــتــــــاااااااانـــــــى ((2)) 
وكان نص الرسالة كالتالى ..... 
وفيما يلى نص الرسالة : 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أختى سوسن : انا بخير يا أختى وعاوزك تطمنى علي وتخلى بالك من أمك وأخواتك ، والله يا أختى انا مظلوم ومنهم لله محمد بلتاجى وصفوت حجازى ، هما إللى قتلوا بتوع بور سعيد ، وظباط الأمن المركزى خدوا 8 مليون جنيه من المهندس خيرت الشاطر ، ولبسوا العساكر فانلات كورة وأكرم الشاعر وأبنه وقريبهم الظابط ، هما إللى ظبطو كل حاجه ووالله يا اختى انا ( كلمة غير مفهومة ) ناحية الفلوس خالص ( كلمتان غير مفهومتان ) اخوكى كويس ومنه لله صفوت حجازى هو اللى ظلمنى وربنا يا اختى هيظهر الحق قريب خالص ولو جرالى اى حاجة عاوزك تروحى المديرية وتاخدى معاك ولاد عمك محيي وجمال وتبلغى عن كل حاجة وانا بحاول اشوف طريقة علشان اهرب وعاوزكو تدعولى ومش ( كلمة غير مفهومة ) على امك واخواتك . 


الــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــــــــــــــزء الـــــــــثـــــــــــاااالـــــث ((3)) 

فى هذا السياق قال السويفى إن هذا الشاب البالغ من العمر 36 عاماً ، كان متوجداً اثناء الأجتماع الرباعى بين محمدالبلتاجى وصفوت حجازى وأكرم الشاعر بمقر جماعة الاخوان ، قبل حدوث المجزرة بيومين فقط ، والذى تم فيه تسليم الشاعر لمبلغ الـ 8 مليون جنيه ( كاش ) ، لتوصيلهم إلى بعض القيادات الأمنية ببور سعيد ، ( الأمن المركزى بالتحديد واحد كبار ضباط البحث الجنائى بمديرية امن بور سعيد ) ، وتلقينهم التعليمات النهائية لتنفيذ خطة المجزرة ، وهذا الشاب ايضا كان من ضمن 3 اخرين من شباب الجماعة ممن قاموا بعملية ( عد النقود ) ، بواسطة ماكينات العد الاوتوماتيكية ، والتى يمتلك الأخوان 4 ماكينات منها بمقرهم الرئيسى بالمقطم ، وكان مكلفاً ( برص رزم النقود بداخل الشنط ) ، وفى فجر يوم 3 فبراير 2012 فوجئت شقيقته الكبرى ( سوسن ) بعدد كبير من بلطجية الشاطر ، وهم يقتحمون منزلهم الكائن بمنطقة ( منشية ناصر ) ، ويلقون القبض على شقيقها الأصغر ( سعيد ) ، ومنذ ذلك اليوم وحتى الأن مازال الشاب مختفياً ، ولا أحد يعرف مكانه سوى أحد أصدقاءه من شباب الجماعة . 


الــــــــــــجــــــزء الــــــرابــــــــــــع ((4)) 
وكشف البلاغ عن عدة وقائع من بينها : 
أولاً : الشاب المختطف المدعو : سعيد عبد السلام محمود قنديل – 36 عاما – عضو بجماعة الإخوان ، ويعمل لدى الشاطر منذ عام 1998 . 
ثانياً : الشاب مصدر الوثيقة والصديق الصدوق للمدعو سعيد ، حاصل على مؤهل متوسط ، وكان عضوا بجماعة الإخوان ، وتركها منذ سنوات ، يقطن فى أحدى المراكز القريبة من القاهرة ، وكان يقيم بصفه دائمة لدى صديقه سعيد بمنشية ناصر ، وقد حكى لنا عن ظروف وأسباب اختفاء صديقه وقال : الدكتور صفوت حجازى نقل كذباً إلى الشاطر بأن ( سعيد ) قام بأختلاس مبلغ 100 الف جنيه ، أثناء عملية العد وقال له بأن الدكتور أكرم قد أبلغه بذلك فور وصوله إلى بور سعيد ، وأدعى ايضا للشاطر ، بأنه قام بمعاتبة ( سعيد ) وتوجيه اللوم له لقيامه بسرقة النقود ، وقال للشاطر بالحرف الواحد : الواد ده أصبح خطر علينا جميعاً ، لقد قام بتهديدى بفضح خطة المجزرة فى حالة إبلاغك بأمر السرقة ، وأدعى ايضا بأن ( سعيد ) صرخ فى وجهه وقال ( اللى هيقطع عيشى هقطع رقبته ) 


ده الجـــــزء الاخـــيـــر ((5)) من مسلسل مذبحة بورسعيد ياريت الناس تبقى فهمت المخطط ماشى الزاى ومين السبب 
وقال السويفى : 
عندما سألنا المصدر عن قصة الرسالة التى خطها سعيد ، وسلمها له لتوصيلها الى شقيقته سوسن ؟ وعن الأسباب التى منعت شقيقته وأسرته عن إبلاغ السلطات بخطف الإخوان لشقيقهم ؟ قال : انا الوحيد الذى يعلم بالمكان الموجود به صديقى سعيد ( والجماعة تعرف ذلك جيداً ) ، وتسمح لى بزيارته كل شهر ، وأثناء زيارتى له فى عيد الأضحى ، أفصح لى بأن الإخوان عرضوا عليه تأشيرة إلى قطر والعمل هناك ، ولكنه رفض ذلك ، وانه يشعر بأن الإخوان سوف يتخلصوا منه بالقتل وطلب منى توصيل هذة الرسالة لشقيقته سوسن ، واما عن الأسباب التى تمنع شقيقته من ابلاغ السلطات فقال : الشاطر وبلطجية الجماعة هددوهم بالقتل وأعطوهم مبالغ طائلة للسكوت ، ووعدوهم بأطلاق سراح سعيد ، بعد أنتهاء القضية والحكم على المتهمين*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*
شهد  برنامج "الحياة الآن" على قناة "الحياة1"، انسحاب علاء أبو النصر الأمين  العام لحزب البناء والتنمية، الذراع السياسية للجماعة الإسلامية من الحلقة  على الهواء مباشرة.
وكان  أحد المتصلين يدعى "رجب" من الإسكندرية، وجه العديد من الاتهامات للجماعة  الإسلامية وللحزب، بسبب ما يحدث بالشارع المصري في الوقت الحالي، وهو ما  جعل أبو النصر، يقاطعه على الفور قائلا: "يبدو أن فريق الإعداد معرفش يحفظك  الكلام بشكل جيد"، وعلى الفور قاطعته المذيعة ياسمين سعيد، قائلة: "نحن لا  نسمح بذلك أو أن تقول ذلك على البرنامج، فالأسئلة على الهواء مباشرة،  والمشاهدون يجرون اتصالاتهم على الهواء مباشرة، وشكراً للقاء حضرتك".
وفي  الوقت الذي كانت تنهي فيه ياسمين الفقرة للخروج لفاصل إعلاني، جمّع أبو  النصر أوراقه، وأخذ هاتفه المحمول، وألقى "المايك" على الكرسي، خارجا من  الاستديو على الهواء مباشرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*مقتل قبطى محتجز فى ليبيا نتيجة التعذيب*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

*ترددت أنباء عن تكليف الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية للدكتور هشام قنديل  رئيس الوزراء بتغير وزارى يضم عدد من الوزارات خلال الأيام القادمة من  بينهم وزارتى الداخلية والاستثمار .
* *
    وياتى هذا التغير فى ظل اشتعال الأوضاع فى المحافظات بالاضافة الى عدم القدرة على التمرد والاضرابات المتتالية وزراة الداخلية .
* *
    وكانت مصادر رئاسية قد اكدت للفجر ان وزير الداخلية قد وضع استقالته تحت  تصرف الرئيس اثر تفاقم الازمة بوزارة الداخلية على الرغم من النفى الرسمى  لذلك .
* *
    الفجر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*الفايننشال تايمز: صندوق النقد الدولي يرفض منح مصر قرض 4.8 مليار دولار ويعلق المفاوضات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الفايننشال تايمز: صندوق النقد الدولي يرفض منح مصر قرض 4.8 مليار دولار ويعلق المفاوضات*




*هههههههههههههههههههههه
فكروني بمثل صعيدي 
هي قصه حقيقه حصلت في سوهاج 
عيله بسيطه كان عندهم عجل 
العجل حط دماغه في جره " بلاص "

قالو نكسر البلاص 
فا استخسروه 
فا قطعوا راس العجل 
ولما حبوا يخرجو راسه 
كسرو الجره 


كسر رقبتك يا مرسي انت والشاطر وبديعه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

*من ساعه 
قريت خبر معتاد وهو انباء عن وفاه مبارك 

دلوقتي في خبر 

**عاااااااااااااااااااجل
 تحليق كثيف لطائرات هليوكوبتر عسكرية فى محيط مستشفى المعادى*


*خير ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]b4EgrKAcvHY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*تعزيزات عسكريه من القوات الخاصه والجيش الثالث ومروحيات عسكريه تصل الى سيناء ورفع حاله الطوارئ فى سيناء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*احمد المسلمانى : لجنة استرداد الاموال المهربة انفقت 60 مليون يورو بدل سفر بما يعادل نص مليار جنية ومستردتش ربع جنية مخروم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*مرسى يدرس مع وزير الاتصالات إستراتيجية تكنولوجيا المعلومات إلى 2017*

:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:


----------



## V mary (10 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى يدرس مع وزير الاتصالات إستراتيجية تكنولوجيا المعلومات إلى 2017*
> 
> :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:



*تفتكروا في حد هيعش ل 2017
طب ربنا يخليكوا شوفولنا الاول 2013​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*مصدر بـ"الوزراء": لا نية لإجراء تعديلات وزارية فى الوقت الحالى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## V mary (10 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مصدر بـ"الوزراء": لا نية لإجراء تعديلات وزارية فى الوقت الحالى*



*ياجماعة محدش ياخد علي كلامهم 
خالص 
دة المواضيع كلها راحت منهم بالسلامة
اما اصحاب القرار مش عارفين ياخدوا قرار​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*أحمد دومة: النائب عام أعطى المواطنين حق في القبض على المجرمين ...يللا ع الاتحادية نجيب مرسي من قفاه ونسلمه
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*"الشورى" يناقش غداً قانونى الانتخابات ومباشرة الحقوق السياسية*

:scenic::scenic::scenic::scenic::scenic::scenic:


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*أبو إسلام: أمي كانت تتذوق بول أبي لتعرف نسبة السكر *

:beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee:


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*أول فتوى في عهد المفتي الجديد.. تمثيل الصلاة في الدراما «إثم واستهتار بالدين»
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*هدوء حذر أمام مكتب الإرشاد بعد محاولة الاعتداء على المقر بالمقطم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

*مصدر رئاسى: الرئاسة متمسكة بقنديل والحل البديل حكومة برئاسة مرسى .....

وماله ..... أهبل مكان العبيط *


----------



## fredyyy (10 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أبو إسلام: أمي كانت تتذوق بول أبي لتعرف نسبة السكر *
> 
> :beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee:


 
*يا مُأرِف ... يا مُأرِف ... يا مُأرِف ... يا مُأرِف *

*I feel sick *

.


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

شهد شارع المستشفى بالإسماعيلية التابع لقسم شرطة ثان،   مشاجرة  ساخنة منذ قليل بين عدد من البلطجية استخدمت فيها زجاجات المولوتوف    والأسلحة الخرطوش وأغلقت المحلات أبوابها. 

 وانتقلت قوات الشرطة ومباحث ثان الإسماعيلية إلى مكان  المشاجرة فى محاولة   للسيطرة على الموقف إلا أن المتشاجرين أغلقوا الشوارع  الجانبية الأمر الذى   صعب دخول قوات الشرطة لفض المشاجرة ومن المنتظر أن  تكون هناك إصابات وجارٍ   التعامل مع الموقف.


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

* 




 
**
​*​


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)

*وقال  خيرى عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى "تويتر" قرار النائب  العام بحق الضبطية للمواطنين جريمة مكتملة الأركان و فتنة تقود لمزيد من  التفكك الاجتماعي. 
*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*يعقد  مركز ابن خلدون وجريدة المشاهير القبطية، مؤتمرا بعنوان "أثر الرأسمالية  الوطنية...آل سويرس نموذجا"، صباح اليوم الاثنين بأحد الفنادق الكبرى،  بحضور عمرو موسى، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، وسعد الدين إبراهيم رئيس مركز ابن  خلدون والمفكر السياسى مصطفى الفقى، وناجى وليم رئيس تحرير جريدة المشاهير  القبطية، ومحمود العلايلى القيادى بحزب المصريين الأحرار وممثلا عن جبهة  الإنقاذ، والكاتب الصحفى سعد هجرس، وناجى هيكل نائب رئيس تحرير مجلة  الإذاعة والتليفزيون، والنائب السابق محمد أبو حامد.

وقال ناجى وليم، رئيس تحرير جريدة المشاهير القبطية لـ" اليوم السابع"، إن  المؤتمر سيناقش دور أسرة ساويرس فى دعم الاقتصاد المصرى، وكيف قدمت صورة  رائعة للوطنية المصرية وكانت من أكبر العائلات الممولة للضرائب فى مصر،  عطفا على أنها كانت من الأسر الراعية لمجالات عدة مثل الثقافة والأدب  والفنون، ونظمت "منحة ساويرس" للطلاب المتفوقين للدراسة فى أكبر جامعات فى  العالم ودعموا المهرجانات الثقافية والفنية ومساعدة ضحايا العبارة.
*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*
قام صباح  اليوم الإثنين، أمناء وأفراد الأمن بقسم شرطة الطالبية بالجيزة، بالإضراب  عن العمل، وإغلاق القسم تضامنًا مع إضرابات واعتصامات ضباط وأفراد الشرطة  على مستوى الجمهورية. 

وقال هاشم حماد (أمين شرطة بقسم الطالبية): نطالب بعدم أخونة وزارة  الداخلية، وإقالة الوزير، وإبعاد جهاز الشرطة عن الصدام مع الشعب وعدم  دخوله في الحياة السياسية. 

كما طالب حماد، بتسليح الضباط والأمناء، بما يتناسب مع الظروف الحالية التي تمر بها البلاد. 

حضر اللواء خليل حرب، رئيس قطاع الهرم، والعميد جمعة توفيق، مفتش مباحث غرب الجيزة، ويجري التفاوض معهم لفتح قسم الشرطة.*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*أبوحامد: أتمنى استخدام الضبطية القضائية للقبض على بديع والشاطر وعزت*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*
قطع سائقو  "الميكروباص" طريق الوراق ناحية قسم شرطة الوراق فى الاتجاهين، وكذلك قاموا  بقطع كوبرى الساحل على فترات متقطعة بسبب أزمة السولار، وأضرب صباح اليوم  الإثنين السائقين فى موقف الحى العاشر اعتراضًا على عدم توافر السولار. 
كما تمكنت الإدارة العامة للمرور بفتح طريق أحمد حلمى، عقب إغلاقه من قبل السائقين لفترة كبيرة. 
*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

وزير الداخلية: «لو عايزين تُسقطوا الشرطة اعتبرونا انكسرنا واتصرفوا مع بعض»


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

طالبت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير ظهر اليوم  الاثنين،  المتظاهرين بإغلاق مداخل الميدان ومنع دخول وخروج السيارات إلى  الميدان،  وفور سماع إذاعة المنصة بإغلاق الميدان قام المتظاهرون بإغلاق  مداخل  الميدان عن طريق اللجان الشعبية.*
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

*محتجون ينزلون علم ليبيا من أعلى سفارتها بالقاهرة.. ويحطمون واجهتها اعتراضًا على مقتل مصرى متهم بالتبشير
* *
             قام المحتجون على مقتل المواطن المصري المسيحي، المتهم بقضية التبشير في  ليبيا، بإنزال العلم الليبي من على السفارة الليبية بالقاهرة، وتحطيم واجهة  مبنى السفارة، وحرق العلم الليبي.
* *



*​


----------



## V mary (11 مارس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> وزير الداخلية: «لو عايزين تُسقطوا الشرطة اعتبرونا انكسرنا واتصرفوا مع بعض»



*حمش حمش يعني​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

* روسيا تصنع تمثال للرئيس مبارك و تضعه بأكبر ميادين موسكو تكريمآ لتاريخه



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

* عااااااااااااجل

 الاعتداء على المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين " محمد بديـع " داخل مطعم بمول سيتي ستارز في مدينة نصر
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

*القبض على أبو اسماعيل و عبود الذمر بتهمة تهديد الأمن العام

*​*3/11/2013   10:16 PM​*​*



*​*محمد على 


تناقل نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعى انباء تفيد  بقيام قوات الشرطة بالقبض  على الشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل مؤسس حزب الراية  وعبود الذمر قيادى بالجماعة  الاسلامية بتهمة تهديد الامن العام .​ والجدير بالذكر ان الشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل قد اثار جدلا واسعا بعد قيامة   باصدار بيان والذى قال فيه إن بمقدوره فرض الأمن في الشارع المصري من خلال   عمل جماعته بدلًا من الشرطة .​*​


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

5 د
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CBC Egypt ‏@CBC_EGY
أبوالفتوح:لا ديمقراطية بدون تداول سلطة..ولا سلطة بدون أحزاب قوية #behodoo2​التفاصيل 







CBC Egypt ‏@CBC_EGY
أبوالفتوح:الاداء ببعض أطراف المعارضة يتم على جثة الوطن..والمعارضة من أجل تصفية الحسابات مع جماعة الاخوان ستكون على حساب مصر​


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*كشف  مصدر عسكري عن بدء اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد تصريحات الشيخ حازم صلاح  أبو إسماعيل ضد الجيش، مشيرا أنه سيجرى استدعاء كل من حازم أبوإسماعيل  وطارق الزمر للتحقيق أمام النيابة العسكرية، بعد رفع تقارير وافية  بتصريحاتهما المسيئة للجيش، إلى الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي القائد العام  وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي. ​*
 *وقال المصدر أن الجيش لن يسمح بتجاوزات ممن يسعى للشو الإعلامي ليبدو بطلاً على حساب القوات المسلحة.​*​*وأضاف  المصدر، فى تصريحات صحفية لـ"الصباح"، قائلا:"صبرنا نفد على البعض، ولن  ننساق وراء أي استفزازات، لكي ترد القوات المسلحة بالطريقة الخطأ، لكننا لن  نسمح بأي إهانة، والكل يعرف أننا قادرون على رد أي تهديد، وأحداث العباسية  أكبر دليل"، محذراً من محاولة افتعال المشاكل مع القوات المسلحة.
​*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*روى  كريم، صاحب واقعة الهتاف ضد الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، في "سيتي ستارز"، قصة المشادة الكلامية التي حدثت بينه  وبديع أثناء جلوسه مع أسرته لتناول الغذاء في إحدى المطاعم بالمول. وقال  كريم إنه عند دخول المرشد إلى المطعم بدأ يرحب ويسلم بالعاملين بالمكان،  وعندما اقتربت منه ظن أنني أسلم عليه فقلت له: "المطعم اللي إنت واقف فيه  أمريكاني، وأردت أن أنقل له صورة أنك تؤيد منتجاتهم". وأضاف كريم، خلال  مداخلة هاتفية، ببرنامج "العاشرة مساء"، على قناة "دريم 2"، "قلت له مش  هتفضلوا في الحكم وأيامكم معدودة، ما دفع المرشد للرد قائلا أنا ربنا  مكلفني مردش على أمثالك، فقلت له أنتم مش هتفضلوا في الكرسي كتير نهايتكم  هتبقى على أيدينا، ثم نظر لي وابتسم بطريقة ساخرة أثناء نزوله على السلم،  وكررت: المرة دي مش هنرجعكم السجون، إحنا هنوديك لحبل المشنقة". وتابع  "أردت أن أصل له رسالة، والمشادة كانت كلامية فقط لأنني اختلف معه سياسيا  ولا يمكن أن اعتدي عليه لأنه في مقام والدي، وهذه المشادة لم تتعدى الـ 30  ثانية، وعندما وجه لي بعض الأشخاص رسالة وقالوا لا يصح أن تتعدى على المرشد  فهو شخصية عامة، فقلت له "هو بالنسبة لي دكتور جامعة لا أكثر ولا أقل".

*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*أعلن  107 من مصابى أحداث جمعة الغضب، وماسبيرو ومجلس الوزراء، إقامتهم دعوى  قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى لإسقاط الجنسية عنهم، استعداداً للسفر  إلى ألمانيا، لاستكمال علاجهم على نفقة الحكومة الألمانية، بعدما تخلى  الرئيس محمد مرسى عن وعوده بعلاج حالات العجز الكلى فى الخارج، فيما طالب  والد مصاب بأحداث مجلس الوزراء، الحكومة الإسرائيلية بالموافقة على سفر  نجله للعلاج بها بعدما ساءت حالته الصحية فى مستشفى قصر العينى الفرنساوى. 
وقال عماد  عفيفى، أحد مصابى الثورة فى أحداث جمعة الغضب، لـ«الوطن»، إنه و106 من  المصابين فى جمعة الغضب، وأحداث ماسبيرو، ومحمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء، حركوا  دعوى قضائية أمام القضاء الإدارى لإسقاط الجنسية المصرية، بعدما أتموا  الاتفاق مع جمعية حقوقية تعمل مع الحكومة الألمانية على رعاية وعلاج كامل  لمصابى الثورة بأحد مستشفيات مدينة برلين، بدءاً من 22 أبريل المقبل، وأكد  أن دعوى إسقاط الجنسية المصرية جاءت بعدما تحولت مصر إلى «دويلة إخوانية»  وليست بلدا لكل المصريين، قائلاً: «البلد دى ميتزعلش عليها.. كنا هنموت  عشانها ودلوقتى هى بتموتنا بالبطىء». *


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*قام  المتظاهرون الاقباط بإسقاط لافتة السفارة الليبية وعلم ليبيا من إحدى  البوابات الجانبية للسفارة وقاموا بإحراقه، ثم قاموا برفع العلم المصري على  سور السفارة، وعلى البوابة الرئيسة للسفارة بشارع الصالح نجم الدين وضعوا  علم مصري كبير على البوابة.
وهتفوا ” بعد  الدم مفيش شرعية.. تسقط تسقط السلطة الليبية – أقفل ع الحرية الباب.. مرشد  عار ورئيس كداب – أقفل ع الحرية النور.. مرشد عار ورئيس طرطور- أقتل واحد  أقتل ميه.. تسقط السلطة الليبية – مطلب واحد غير مفيش.. قفل سفارة وطرد  سفير- فين العالم يجي يشوف.. قتل القبطي على المكشوف – قالوا دولة  وجماهيرية.. طلعوا شوية بلطجية – خرفان ليبيا وخرفان مصر.. بكره وبعده هيجي  النصر- سيبوا الورد يفتح سيبوا.. حق أخوتنا احنا نجيبه ” .
وذلك إحتجاجًا منهم على مقتل مصرى قبطى من قبل السلطات الليبية وكان متهم بتهمة التبشير.
*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*استمر  سائقو الميكربوصات فى قطع شارع شبرا احتجاجًا على عدم توافر السولار  بمحطات البنزين ما أدى إلى إجبار السيارات للسير بالشوارع الجانبية من  دوران شبرا متوجها إلى نفق شبرا والقللى.

يذكر أن سائقو الميكروباصات بمنطقة شبرا قاموا بقطع شارع شبرا منذ الساعة 4 عصرًا حتى الآن .*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*





قال الإعلامى  عمرو أديب مقدم برنامج "القاهرة اليوم" على قناة "اليوم"، إن الاعتداء على  مرشد جماعة الإخوان محمد بديع، يؤكد أن رجال الجماعة لا تستطيع التواجد وسط  المواطنين، وأنهم أصبحوا مكروهين من قبل الشعب المصرى.

وأضاف "أديب" أن رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسى لا يستطيع هو الآخر أن يتواجد  بين المواطنين بدون حراسة، والغريب أنه جاء إلى الحكم بمحض إرادة المواطنين  عبر انتخابات نزيهة. 

وأشار "أديب" إلى أن الرئيسين الوحيدين اللذين كانا فى أمان أثناء تواجدهما  بين الجمهور هما الرئيسين جمال عبد الناصر وأنور السادات، متسائلا لماذا  يصلى مرسى وسط جموع من حراسته. *


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2013)

*الاقباط يرفعون الصليب على سفارة ليبيا في مصر*
*احتجاجًا على تعذيب الامن الليبي للاقباط بتهمة التبشير *
*ومقتل احدهم من شدة التعذيب*​


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

*المنظمات القبطية بأوروبا : ما حدث مع عائلة ساويرس سيُرد بلطمة علي وجه مكتب الإرشاد

*​*
​*


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

*"القضاء الإدارى" تؤجل دعاوى حل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لآخر الجلسة*


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

مجهولون يمطرون مكتب رئيس مباحث العياط بوابل من الرصاص


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

*اندلع حريق فى  مصنع لتصنيع السفن بجنوب الجيزة، وانتقلت سيارات الإطفاء إلى مكان الحريق  فى محاولة للسيطرة على النيران.. *


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

علم "صدى البلد" من مصادر مقربة أن  الدكتور عماد عبد الغفور مساعد رئيس  الجمهورية ورئيس حزب الوطن اقترح  تشكيل "لجنة شعبية" للرقابة على  الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة بالتنسيق  مع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.

وأضاف المصادر أن اللجنة يمكن أن تتشكل من 10 آلاف شخص، وسيصدر لها تصاريح   للرقابة "الشعبية" على الانتخابات، وستضم أفرادا من جبهة الانقاذ وكافة   الأحراب السياسية. وأضافت المصادر أنه سيتم طرح هذه الفكرة على لجان الحوار   الوطني، وذلك ضمن مبادرة اقتصادية وسياسية شاملة.

وقالت المصادر إن الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية وافق على الاقتراح.


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

عاجل الشرطة الإسلامية تظهر فى أسيوط وملتحون يرتدون جلابيب ينتشرون بشوارع اسيوط


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

*
أكدت   رئاسة الجمهورية أن مهمة ضبط وحفظ الأمن هي مسئولية الدولة وأن وزارة   الداخلية هي الجهة المنوط بها الاضطلاع بتلك المسئولية مع تأكيد حرص الدولة   على توفير الدعم اللازم لها .
وأثارت قضية ضبطية المواطنين جدل واسع فى الأوساط الإعلامية والحقوقية ، وهو ما نفاه النائب العام .
جاء ذلك في تصريح الثلاثاء للمستشار إيهاب فهمي المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة   الجمهورية والذي أوضح فيه ان الظروف الدقيقة التي تمر بها مصر تتطلب تضافر   كافة الجهود من أجل استعادة الثقة بين المواطنين ومؤسسة الشرطة بما  يمكنها  من أداء مهامها بدلا من تقويض دورها والعبث بمقدرات الدولة وأمنها  وذلك  إعلاء واحتراما لسيادة دولة القانون.*


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

*
صرح المخرج  رفيق رسمي، أنه من العار على دولة الإخوان إلغاء مؤتمر" دعم عائلة ساويرس"،  والذي كان سيقام فى جمعية الشبان المسلمين اليوم الثلاثاء.
وأشار رسمي،  أن عائلة ساويرس لها دور وطني متميز فى دعم الاقتصاد المصري وتنمية المجتمع  بمشروعات خيرية، وكذلك ثقافيه وفنيه، كما قاموا بترميم العديد من الجوامع  ودور العبادة, موضحًا أن التقصير الأمني فى تأمين المؤتمر وحمايته من  المليشيات المسلحة الخارجة عن القانون هو تورط واضح بالمشاركة فى دعم تلك  المليشيات، لإخراص أي صوت يدعم أي معارضة لفضح مخططات الأخونة في تصفيه  خصومها وهو عمل شائن يلطخ تاريخهم بالمزيد من الجرائم.
الدستور*


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

عاجل.. وزير العدل يهرب من الجراج بعد الاعتداء عليه في محكمة "السنطة"


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

*ظهور حركة مجهولة على الفيس بوك بالأقصر تسعى للقبض على جماعة الأخوان*


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

الرئاسة: "مرسي" يجدد دعوته للحوار الوطنى


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

الجماعة الإسلامية بأسيوط تنفي طرد رجال الشرطة المكلفين بحراسة أحد البنوك


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

نشطاء لاحقوا المرشد..والإخوان رفعوا شعار"عاد لينتقم"..
  			على طريقة إمسك مواطن.. الضبطية القضائية تهدد بحرب أهلية


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

6 أبريل: الجماعة الإسلامية تعيد تشكيل جناحها العسكرى بمباركة "مرسى"


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 مارس 2013)

*اصحاب العقول فى راحة *

*طفل فى الثامنة يتزوج ستينية 'متزوجة' كى يرضى أجداده*


تزوج طفل فى الثامنة من العمر بجنوب أفريقيا بامرأة ستينية متزوجة ولديها 5 أولاد كى يرضى أجداده على حسب ما نشرته صحيفة "زى صن" البريطانية.

وأفادت الصحيفة أن سانيلى ماسيليلا (8 سنوات) تزوج هيلين شابانغو (61 سنة) وهى أم لـ5 أولاد ولديها زوج فى حفل أقيم بحضور حوالى 100 شخص.

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن "الزوجين" تبادلا الخواتم والقبل فى الحفل بمدينة تشاوانى وقد زعم الطفل أن أجداده أمروه بالإقدام على هذه الخطوة.

وأنفقت عائلة هذا الطفل حوالى 3 آلاف دولار على الزفاف لكنها أوضحت أنه مجرد طقس دينى والزواج غير ملزم إذ لم يتم توقيع أية أوراق قانونية.

وقال الطفل،" أبلغت أمى أننى أريد الزواج وأنا سعيد لأننى تزوجت هيلين وعندما أكبر سأتزوج امرأة من عمرى".

فيما ذكرت والدة الطفل البالغة من العمر 46 سنة "طلب جد سانيلى منه أن يتزوج قبل وفاته واختار هيلين لأنه يحبها".

وأضافت،" أنها بهذه الخطوة أسعدنا الأجداد منعاً لمشاكل كبيرة داخل العائلة".


























http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=976724&SecID=89


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

أهالى رملة بولاق يغلقون طريق الكورنيش للمطالبة بإقالة نائب محافظ القاهرة


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

*عاجل: المجلس الأعلى للشرطة يُعيد ضابط ملتحي إلى ديوان عام الوزراة بعد حكم الإدارية العليا
*


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

حبس 8 متهمين 4 أيام حاولوا اقتحام المقر الرئيسي للاخوان بالمقطم


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2013)

*فى أول ظهور علنى لها.. جابت لجان شعبية من الجماعات الإسلامية شوارع أسيوط حاملة الأعلام والرايات الخاصة بالجماعة.*
*وقال طارق بدير- المسئول عن الجماعة فى أسيوط- إن الجماعة مازالت تعمل على تشكيل لجان شعبية وتقسيمها على أحياء المحافظة لتأمين البلاد، ووزعت بيانا تطالب من يريد الانضمام إلى اللجان تسجيل اسمائهم.*
*وأكد اللواء أبو قاسم أبو ضيف - مدير أمن أسيوط- أن الأجهزة الأمنية فى المحافظة ليست فى حاجة إلى معاونة من أحد لفرض السيطرة الأمنية وإنها ترفض أى وجود غير شرعى فى شوارع المحافظة، نافيا الأخبار التى تردد باختفاء رجال الشرطة .*
*وشدد مدير أمن أسيوط على اتخاذ إجراءات رادعة ضد أى شخص يتدخل فى عمل الشرطة بالمحافظة.*
*وأكد محمد مصطفى- المتحدث باسم ائتلاف أمناء الشرطة بأسيوط- أن إحدى لجان الجماعة الإسلامية طالبت من أحد أمناء الشرطة ترك موقعه فى حراسة أحد البنوك لتقوم بمهمته ولما اسماه "الشرطة الشعبية"، ومشيرا إلى أن أحد اعضائها قال له "إنتم تتخاذلون وسوف نتخذ دوركم".*​


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *عاجل: المجلس الأعلى للشرطة يُعيد ضابط ملتحي إلى ديوان عام الوزراة بعد حكم الإدارية العليا*


*يا ترى رتبته كام زبيبة *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*

*​


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2013)

*الخارجية : إطلاق سراح المصريين المسيحيين المقبوض عليهم فى ليبيا*​ 
*الثلاثاء، 12 مارس 2013 - 15:25*





المصريين المقبوض عليهم​*أ ش أ* 

*أعلن علي العشيرى مساعد وزير الخارجية للشئون القنصلية أنه تم إطلاق سراح الـمصريين المسيحيين الذين الذين كانوا مقبوضا عليهم داخل ليبيا بالكامل وعددهم 55 مصريا ، وعاد منهم 35 إلى أرض الوطن في حين استمر 20 منهم في عملهم ببني غازى، موضحا أن المتهمين الأربعة فى قضية التبشير لايزالون قيد التحقيق .. *
*مشددا على أن المتهم برىء حتي تثبت إدانته .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*مكى: وزير الداخلية طلب منى إعلان أن وفاة الجندى سببها حادث سيارة!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*"الوسط" يطالب باستقالة "قنديل" ويطرح 3 أسماء بديلة على الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*أحد مصابى الثورة يحتج بالطرق على عمود أمام "الوزراء" للمطالبة بإعانة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*العثور على ناشط "التيار الشعبى" بكفر الزيات فى حالة إغماء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*كر وفر بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بـ"قصر النيل".. وتبادل الرشق بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يكثف إطلاق الغاز ويجبر المتظاهرين على التراجع لميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يتراجع أمام المتظاهرين إلى محيط "سميراميس"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*النيابة:تعيين نجل الرئيس بـ"المطارات"وفقا لإجراءات صحيحة ودون محاباة*


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

*تلقى   النائب العام المستشار طلعت ابراهيم عبدالله أول بلاغ رسمي عن الضبطية   القضائية التي مُنحت للمواطنيين حمل رقم 738 لسنة 2013 ؛ وتقدمت به سماح   محمد إبراهيم مذيعة بالتليفزيون المصري ضد الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل وشخص   مجهول تطالب بالقبض عليهم لاستيقافها في الشارع من قبل "مجهول" والاعتراض   على ملابسها. وجاء بالبلاغ أنه أثناء عودتها من مقر عملها باتحاد الإذاعة   والتليفزيون في طريقها للمنزل بكورنيش المعادي استوقفها أحد الأشخاص ملتحٍ   ويرتدي جلباباً أبيض قصير وضربها بعصا أعلى كتفها قائلًا لها "إيه اللي   انتي لابساه ده". وأضاف البلاغ أنه حينما اعترضت على تدخله في شئونها   الخاصة نهرها قائلاً "واضح إن معندكيش خبر بقرار النائب العام بمنح الضبطية   القضائية لكافة المواطنين، وانتي بلباسك هذا تحرضين الشباب على الفسق   والفجور وارتكاب الفعل الفاضح بالطريق العام". *


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## چاكس (12 مارس 2013)

*حبس الشاهد الوحيد على مقتل «جيكا» 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات

ONA 

أمرت نيابة الخليفه بحبس أحمد سمير محمد عبد المغني عضو حزب الدستور 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، وذلك على خلفية اتهامه بالشروع في محاولة احراق مقر مكتب الارشاد بالمقطم وحيازة «مولتوف»، كما تم حبس كل من حسام ياسر، وعلاء مجدي 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات بنفس الاتهامات. 

كما أمرت النيابه بإخلاء سبيل 5 متهمين أخرين في نفس القضية، وكانت مجموعه ترتدي زي مدني قامت بالقبض على 8 شباب في محيط مكتب الارشاد مساء الاحد الماضي، وقاموا بتسليمهم لقسم شرطة المقطم.*


----------



## چاكس (12 مارس 2013)

*ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على 10 أشخاص في محيط كوبري قصر النيل بعد تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين. 

حيث تقدمت مدرعات قوات الأمن اعلى الكوبري و اطلقت قنابل مسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين بعد القاء المتظاهرين الحجارة والمولوتوف على القوات، مما ادى الي تراجع المتظاهرين الي بداية ميدان التحرير. 





المصدر صدي البلد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*أهالى مثلث ماسبيرو ينصبون 3خيام أمام "التليفزيون" استعداداً للاعتصام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*تجمهر سائقى الأجرة أمام إدارة مرور "الزقازيق" للمطالبة بالسولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين طلاب الإخوان والتيارات المدنية بجامعة المنصورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*أهالى ماسبيرو يهددون بغلق شارع الجلاء و26 يوليو بعد 3 ساعات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*26 مارس.. الحكم فى دعاوى إلغاء قرار عزل عبد المجيد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*سائقو الميكروباص يقطعون شارع عباس العقاد احتجاجًا على نقص السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*تعطل قطار (الإسكندرية- القاهرة) بسبب تغيير عربتين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *فى أول ظهور علنى لها.. جابت لجان شعبية من الجماعات الإسلامية شوارع أسيوط حاملة الأعلام والرايات الخاصة بالجماعة.*
> *وقال طارق بدير- المسئول عن الجماعة فى أسيوط- إن الجماعة مازالت تعمل على تشكيل لجان شعبية وتقسيمها على أحياء المحافظة لتأمين البلاد، ووزعت بيانا تطالب من يريد الانضمام إلى اللجان تسجيل اسمائهم.*
> *وأكد اللواء أبو قاسم أبو ضيف - مدير أمن أسيوط- أن الأجهزة الأمنية فى المحافظة ليست فى حاجة إلى معاونة من أحد لفرض السيطرة الأمنية وإنها ترفض أى وجود غير شرعى فى شوارع المحافظة، نافيا الأخبار التى تردد باختفاء رجال الشرطة .*
> *وشدد مدير أمن أسيوط على اتخاذ إجراءات رادعة ضد أى شخص يتدخل فى عمل الشرطة بالمحافظة.*
> *وأكد محمد مصطفى- المتحدث باسم ائتلاف أمناء الشرطة بأسيوط- أن إحدى لجان الجماعة الإسلامية طالبت من أحد أمناء الشرطة ترك موقعه فى حراسة أحد البنوك لتقوم بمهمته ولما اسماه "الشرطة الشعبية"، ومشيرا إلى أن أحد اعضائها قال له "إنتم تتخاذلون وسوف نتخذ دوركم".*​





​


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​




من حوالى شهر سافرت الى سوهاج وجدت فى مدخل المحافظة شباب من السلفيين بينظموا المرور 
قلت ساعتها يا ترى اى الحكاية .؟
عرفت دلوقتى


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*مكى: وزير الداخلية طلب منى إعلان أن وفاة الجندى سببها حادث سيارة

على فكرة .... مكى ده يبقى وزير للعدل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*حدثت اشتباكات بين أهالى منطقه باكوس مع مجموعه من الاخوان والسلفييين بعد محاوله الاخوان والسلفيين بعمل لجنه شعبيه عند مزلقان قطر باكوس مما أثار غضب اهالى المنطقه ومطارده الاخوان والسلفيين بالاسلحه البيضاء وعلى الفورهربوا بعد الاعتداء عليهم من الاهالى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*أيمن نور: قطر أكثر حرصا علي مصر.. وانتقادها يرجع إلي الغيرة من دورها الكبير في المنطقة

المتمصرين ليسوا مصريين .......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*بيان منسوب للأمر بالمعروف بالسويس يتوعد بعقاب من يخالف شرع الله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*انقلاب سيارة أمام فندق سميراميس بعد قذفها بالحجارة من المتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*"القضاء" ينهى ندب قاضى رفض الاعتراف بالنائب العام بمحكمة شمال القاهرة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*لأول مرة فى التاريخ ..... يحضر بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس سيامة بطريرك الأقباط الكاثوليك فى الكنيسة الكاثولكية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*مرسي يزور سوهاج غدًا ويعيد افتتاح مصنع مكرونة افتتحه مبارك من 5 سنوات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*أبو سعدة: تصريحات وزير العدل تثبت تزوير تقرير مقتل "الجندى"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*الراقصة جوليا  تنوي هى وعدد من زميلاتها تنظيم مسيرة ببدل الرقص أمام الأتحادية للمطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*النيابة تلغي قرار وقف عقوبة سجن توفيق عكاشة و تأمر بالقبض عليه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*بدو يهاجمون شركة سوميد بالسويس وإصابة 4 عمال*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*حركات إسلامية تدشن عددا من اللجان الشعبية وتعلن تنظيم كيان ما يسمى جهاز الشرطة المدنية فى بعض المحافظات بالتعاون مع الجماعة الإسلامية وجماعة الإخوان...*


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

نجل الرئيس: النيابة العامة أجازت تعيينى.. وفضيحة ساويرس بقت بجلاجل.. وربنا ينتقم من سحرة فرعون








03/12/2013 - 10:23


نشر  عمر محمد مرسي، نجل الرئيس محمد مرسي، على حسابه الشخصي على موقع  التواصل  الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"، اليوم الثلاثاء، أن النيابة العامة أجازت له  التعيين  بالشركة القابضة للمطارات، وأن إجراءات تعيينه سليمة. 
 وسخر "عمر" من وسائل الإعلام المصرية، بقوله: "الإعلام بتاعنا يقول بصوت   واحد، وأنا عاملة نفسي نايمة، على الرغم من اختلاقهم لقضية رأي عام بخصوص   عقد عملي المؤقت واستغراقهم في الكذب والافتراء"، على حد قوله. 
 وتابع: "نجيب ساويرس سارق من قوت الغلابة ١٦ مليار جنيه، يقوم رجال   إعلامه بالتكتم على فضيحته اللي بقت بجلاجل، وتلاقي تعيسة الحديدي بتاعت   حملة جمال رئيس، تدافع عنه لا وتصفه بحامى مدنية الدولة المصرية، وتلاقي   المنافق موظف الـon tv اللي نجيب مشربوا شاي بالياسمين لحد ما بقي بكرش ومن   هم علي شاكلتهم يتكتمون عليه تعرف أن ديل الكلب عمره مبيتعدل أبدا"، على   حد قول نجل الرئيس. 
 وأنهى كلامه بالقول: "بجد شوية خرفان، ربنا ينتقم من سحرة فرعون اللي   مضيعين البلد، وجزاؤهم آت في الدنيا وفي الآخرة.. لهم عذاب أليم بإذن   الله".

نفسى اعرف بيتكلم بصفته ايه 
بيتكلم على اسياده مين اللى واكل البلد


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*الحريرى: وزير الداخلية متستر على جريمة ويجب محاكمته فى قضية "الجندى"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*مصر تتراجع إلى المركز 85 فى الأمن بعد باكستان وتشاد واليمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*مصدر رئاسي: الرئاسة مستعدة لإقالة قنديل وتكليف العقدة بتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ مقابل هدنة سياسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*"بنات"جامعة الأزهر يقطعون طريق رابعة العدوية أمام المدينة الجامعية*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مارس 2013)

تزايد أعداد "متظاهرى أوراسكوم" بالكورنيش.. وقوات الأمن تكثف تواجدها


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*إسرائيل تضع منظومة الدفاع الجوي "القبة الحديدية" فى وجه سيناء

قرر رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي بنيامين نتنياهو وضع منظومة الدفاع الجوي "القبة الحديدية" فى مطار "بن جوريون" خوفاً من هجوم صاروخي على الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما خلال زيارته المقبلة إلى إسرائيل. 

وأضاف موقع "ديبكا" الإسرائيلى أن واضعي برنامج الزيارة، لم يجدوا مفرا من نقل المنظومة بأكملها إلى المطار، للدفاع عن الرئيس الأمريكي في مواجهة أي هجوم إرهابي محتمل من القاعدة في سيناء أو سوريا. 

وأشار الموقع أن المخابراتية الأمريكية، رجحت عدم تورط حزب الله أو إيران أو الرئيس السوري في أي أمر بتفجير مطار "بن جوريون"، إلا أنه لا يوجد مسؤول واحد في المنظومة الأمريكية أو الإسرائيلية على استعداد لتحمل المسؤولية الكاملة عن أي واقعة قد تحدث في حالة عدم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة، خاصة في المنطقة التي تزيد مساحتها عن 62 ألف كم في سيناء. 


نقلا عن الفجر*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مارس 2013)

بالفيديو | طررد قناة الجزيرة من مظاهرات عمال اوراسكوم لقولها انهم مأجورين 

[YOUTUBE]IpI6i1kTE28&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2013)

أبوحامد: طعن مرسي على وقف الانتخابات يؤكد إصراره على ''أخونة'' البرلمان


----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2013)

*صرحت  تهاني الجبالي، نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا السابق، أن الطعن الذي  قدمته مؤسسة الرئاسة على قرار القضاء الإداري بوقف انتخابات مجلس الشعب،  هو استمرار لمسلس الرجوع والعدول عن القرارات التي تصدرها الرئاسة، خاصة أن  الرئاسة كانت قد أعلنت عقب صدور حكم القضاء الإداري أنها لن تقدم طعن على  الحكم احتراما لأحكام القضاء. 
وأكدت الجبالي أن الطعن على الحكم كان متوقعا من الرئاسة،  وأضافت أن القضية كلها الآن أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا وهي التي ستفصل  في قضية قبول الطعن وإعادة نظر قضية وقف الانتخابات، أو رفض الطعن، وبذلك  يستمر الحكم بوقف انتخابات مجلس الشعب، وأكدت أن قرار تقديم طعن على الحكم  هو محاولة جديدة من الإخوان للسيطرة على كافة مناصب الدولة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مارس 2013)

* الجيش المصرى يدمر 15 مقطوره محمله بالسولار اثناء تهريبها الى حركه حماس بقطاع غزه"
 ياللا بالشفا ان شاء الله

*




​


----------



## V mary (13 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * الجيش المصرى يدمر 15 مقطوره محمله بالسولار اثناء تهريبها الى حركه حماس بقطاع غزه"
> ياللا بالشفا ان شاء الله
> 
> *
> ...



*نفسي يشوفوا اللي بيدفعوا بستماتة دول الحاجات دي 
حرام والله
 يعني سواقين الميكروباصات الوالقفة دي عندهم بيوت وعيال 
دة احنا الشعب والله احنا الشعب​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*اتفاق كرادلة الفاتيكان على البابا الجديد منذ ثوانى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*مصنع المكرونة الذى سيفتتحه مرسى ......

[YOUTUBE]pjM15cb4yak[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*موقع إسرائيلي يحذر من احتمال هجوم إرهابي من سيناء خلال زيارة أوباما
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*ديون مصر ترتفع لأعلى مستوى فى تاريخها وتسجل 1.6 تريليون جنيه

1600000000000 جنيه ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*اندماج أحزاب الوفد والمصريين الأحرار والدستور والمصرى الديمقراطى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اندماج أحزاب الوفد والمصريين الأحرار والدستور والمصرى الديمقراطى*




* كويس اووووووووي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اتفاق كرادلة الفاتيكان على البابا الجديد منذ ثوانى*




* مين ؟؟
*​


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fYI-ye4idYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مين ؟؟
> *​



*لم يتم الإعلان عنه حتى الآن*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*






ابتعد البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية عن الحديث في أي أمور سياسية في عظته الأسبوعية التي ألقاها مساء اليوم "الأربعاء" بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية. 

وتناول البابا تواضروس الثاني أهمية طقس "الصوم الكبير" الذي بدأه الأقباط يوم الاثنين الماضي والذي يستمر إلى عيد القيامة المجيد، وقدم عدة وصايا روحية للمسيحيين لكيفية تنفيذ الصوم بشكله الصحيح. 

حضر العظة مئات الأقباط وعدد من كبار الأساقفة في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية من بينهم الأنبا أرميا الأسقف العام والأنبا بطرس الأسقف العام والأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب والقمس أنجيليوس إسحق سكرتير البابا تواضروس الثاني. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*سقوط 3 عمارات بشارع التل بالوراق وانقطاع الكهرباء عن المنطقة وسط تواجد ضئيل من هيئات الانقاذ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*مظاهرة للجرين إيجلز ببورسعيد للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس وإقالة المحافظ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*البابا فرنسيس ..... هو البطريرك الجديد للكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*تقرير الطب الشرعي 
لا كسور 
والمخ سليم 
والوفاة بسبب الغاز 





*​


----------



## Strident (13 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *البابا فرنسيس ..... هو البطريرك الجديد للكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية *



تصحيح بسيط:

وهو بالتالي بابا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الجامعة بكل طقوسها (الاقباط الكاثوليك...الأرمن الكاثوليك..اليونان الكاثوليك... إلخ)


مبروك للجميع

HABEMUS PAPAM

(لدينا بابا) - We have a pope


----------



## Strident (13 مارس 2013)

البابا فرانسيس الأول، البابا ال266 للكنيسة الكاثوليكية...

هو الكاردينال خورخي ماريو بيرجويّو   Jorge Mario Bergoglio

عُرف بتطويره وتحديثه للكنيسة الكاثوليكية في الأرجنتين...

بعد انتخابه ليكون أول بابا في التاريخ من الأمريكتين، كتب تويتة:

"سعيد بكوني باباكم الجديد، فرانسيس"


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*العريان يطالب بابا الفاتيكان الجديد بإعادة توحيد جبهة المؤمنين ......

الشخص ده بيعتبر نفسه من المؤمنين
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *العريان يطالب بابا الفاتيكان الجديد بإعادة توحيد جبهة المؤمنين ......
> 
> الشخص ده بيعتبر نفسه من المؤمنين
> *



*لووووووووووووووووووووووول و هو ماله الاخ ؟ هو كاثوليكي من ورانا ولا ايه؟*

*هو يهودي ولا كاثوليكي* *و لا ايه بالظبط*


*و بعدين مش هما بيعتبروا المسيحيين كفار مشركين يبقي منين بيعتبروهم كفار و منين يقول اعاده توحيد جبهة المؤمنين*

*علي كل حال متشكرين يا سيدي....شكر الله سعيك*

*اه....نسيت*:fun_oops:

*مبروك للكنيسه الكاثوليكيه راعيها الجديد*

*و شكرا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*الطلاب الاحرار فى تونس يكتسحون طلاب الاخوان (النهضة) فى الجامعات التونسية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام يتهم قيادات حماس بالتورط فى حادث رفح *


----------



## Strident (13 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *العريان يطالب بابا الفاتيكان الجديد بإعادة توحيد جبهة المؤمنين ......
> 
> الشخص ده بيعتبر نفسه من المؤمنين
> *



**** انا اتعاون مع الملحد ضده ارحم! الملحد ممكن اعرف اعيش معاه انما ......


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

*وزير التموين: 350 مخبزًا فى القاهرة تنضم غدًا لمنظومة الخبز الجديدة*


----------



## candy shop (14 مارس 2013)

أعلنت  حركة «بلاك بلوك» بالشرقية أنها سوف تنظم مسيرة إلى مبنى المحافظة  بالزقازيق، في محاولة أخيرة منها لتفعيل العصيان المدني احتجاجاً على  سياسات الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية.​وذكرت  «بلاك بلوك» في تغريده على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك» بأن الأمر قد  حسم بالنسبة لها، بعد أن اتخذت قرارها النهائي بالنزول في مسيرة إلى مبنى  المحافظة للمطالبة بتفعيل العصيان المدني.​وكثفت  مديرية أمن الشرقية من تواجدها أمام مبني محافظة الشرقية تحسباً لنزول  "البلاك بلوك"، حيث دفعت مديرية أمن الشرقية بعدد 2 سيارة مطافي وتشكيلات  أمن مركزي، وقامت بوضع الحواجز الحديدية في جميع الجهات والطرق المؤدية إلي  مبني المحافظة لتأمين المبني واستمرار العمل به.

محيط


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2013)

*أكدت الرئاسة المصرية، فى بيان لها، أن الانتخابات التشريعية ستؤجل إلى حين إعداد قانون جديد للانتخابات*


----------



## candy shop (14 مارس 2013)

*تعقد  الجماعة الإسلامية وحزب البناء والتنمية مؤتمراً صحفياً ظهر اليوم،  الخميس، وذلك لعرض وجهة نظرهما فى المشهد السياسى الراهن والوضع الأمنى  وحكومة هشام قنديل، وكذلك قضية اللجان الشعبية.

يعقد المؤتمر بالمقر الرئيسى لحزب البناء والتنمية بالمهندسين بالجيزة.*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*الاعتداء على وزير المرافق باشتباكات بين الاخوان وأهالي بني سويف

اندلعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين متظاهرين واعضاء من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بقرية اهناسيا الخضراء التابعة لمركز بنى سويف اثناء افتتاح الوزير عبدالقوى خليفة وزير مرافق المياه والصرف الصحى لمحطة صرف صحى داخل القرية مع المستشار ماهر بيبرس محافظ بنى سويف مما اضطر الوزير والمحافظ للهروب من القرية عقب قص شريط افتتاح المحطة بعد اصابة الوزير بطوبه فى الصدر واصابة اخرى سيارة الوزير. 

وكان الاهالى قد رفعوا لافتات تندد بحكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء وهتفوا اثناء دخول الوزير والمحافظ مرددين "بنى سويف رجالة مش اخوان بريالة", "ارحلى يا حكومة", مما دعا عدد من شباب الاخوان الى الاشتباك معهم فى حضور الوزير ووقعت اشباكات بالطوب والحجارة بينهما مما ادى الى خروج الوزير والمحافظ من المحطة والاسراع الى سيارتهما ومغادرة القرية وسط اشباكات بين المتظاهرين والاخوان 

نقلا عن الدستور*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2013)

*قالت وزارة الخارجية أنه وقع اعتداء على الكنيسة المصرية ببنغازى فى ليبيا، لافتة أن راعى الكنيسة بخير..

**



** 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2013)

*مرسى يوجه رسالة لأهالى بورسعيد بعد قليل​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2013)

*إحراق كنيسة الاقباط - بنى غازى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2013)

*سطو مسلح على سيارة نقل اموال بالشرقية وقتل حارسها وسرقة 3 مليون جنيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2013)

*اللواء محمود خلف: رسالة السيسى واضحة.. وتكوين ميليشيات خط أحمر بالنسبة للقوات المسلحة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2013)

*رئيس تحرير «الأهرام العربي»: مستعد للمسائلة.. وسأقدم منفذي مجزرة رفح لـ«العدل الدولية»
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2013)

*وزير التموين يرفع قيمة الرغيف إلى 25 قرشًا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2013)

*محمد مرسى ...... القى رسالة ...... بلهاء *


[YOUTUBE]VHDq9o2VQzU[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## candy shop (14 مارس 2013)

Mohamed Abu Hamed ‏@MohamedAbuHamed​
 #مصر يجب على أجهزة الأمن المصرية و الجيش المصري أن يتخذوا الإجراءات اللازمة لتأمين الأقباط و الكنائس المصرية بليبيا​​


----------



## candy shop (14 مارس 2013)

*اندلع    حريق داخل أحد المصانع بمجموعة شركات فرج الله بمنطقة برج العرب غرب    الإسكندرية نتيجة لحدوث ماس كهربائي بغرفة الكهرباء بالمصنع قبل أن تتكمن    قوات الحماية المدنية من السيطرة عليه.*​


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو المنصة يغلقون شارع النصر أمام السيارات بالحواجز الحديدية  	   	أغلق   عدد من المشاركين فى مليونية "الفرصة الأخيرة" ظهر اليوم الجمعة، طريق   شارع النصر بالحواجز الحديدية أمام النصب التذكارى للجندى المجهول،   فى إطار استعداداتهم لفعاليات المليونية التى دعا إليها عدد من القوى   السياسية لتأييد الجيش لإدارة البلاد فى حين إجراء انتخابات رئاسية   وبرلمانية جديدة. 
*


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

*الدعوة السلفية: وثيقة الأمم المتحدة حول العنف ضد المرأة "فاسدة"*


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

أوضحت مصادر مطلعة أن رئيس المكتب السياسى لحركة حماس  خالد مشعل ، قد طلب  من الدكتور محمد مرسي التوسط للقاء عدد من قيادات  الجيش المصري وعلى راسهم  وزير الدفاع ، ورئيس الاركان  بهدف احتواء غضب  الجيش المصرى تجاه حركة  حماس.


  	وأضاف المصدر فى تصريحات صحفية أن مرسي أكد رفض قيادات الجيش اللقاء  أكثر  من مرة، ونقل عن قيادات الجيش قولهم "إن حماس متورطة فى سفك دماء  العديد من  الجنود والضباط ليس فى حادث رفح فقط ولكن فى حوادث متعددة قبله،  وأياديهم  ملوثة بدماء المصريين من جنود وضباط مصر الشرفاء بقصد ودون أن  يخرجوا  باعتذار واضح فى كل مرة".


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2013)

يوم الجمعة فى مصر
اصبح يوم سخيف للغاية


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

*المتظاهرون يتجمعون بميدان طلعت حرب.. ويهتفون: "لا لدولة الميلشيات"
تجمع العشرات من المتظاهرين في ميدان طلعت حرب استعداداً لتظاهرة "لا لدولة  المليشيات"، والتي دعت إليها عدد من الحركات الثورية للمطالبة بإقالة  النائب العام، ولرفض منح الضبطية القضائية للمواطنين. وردد المتظاهرون عددا  من الهتافات ضد النظام وجماعة الإخوان، منها "يسقط حكم المرشد" و"أنا مش  كافر أنا مش ملحد".
*


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

جورج اسحاق: خطاب مرسى باهت ولا يهتم بمطالب اهالى بورسعيد


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

*هاجم عدد من الملتحين سائقي موقف السيدة عائشة بالقاهرة، بسبب إضرابهم عن العمل، ما أسفر عن إصابة عدد من السائقين بكدمات وجروح.

	البداية كانت بتلقي مأمور قسم شرطة الخليفة بلاغا من الأهالي يفيد بهجوم   ملتحين يحملون أسلحة بيضاء على السائقين المعتصمين داخل الموقف والمضربين   عن العمل لاعتراضهم على عدم توافر البنزين والسولار في محطات الوقود   بالمنطقة وتسببوا في إصابة عدد كبير منهم بجروح متفرقة ومختلفة.

	وأكد الأهالي أنهم من الإسلاميين لترديدهم بعض الكلمات والألفاظ   والتكبيرات لحظة الهجوم وأثناء ضرب السائقين وتفريق جموعهم، منها "الله   أكبر"، و"النصر من عند الله"، و"الإسلام سينتصر".

	انتقل ضباط مباحث قسم الخليفة إلى موقف السيدة عائشة، وفر المتهمون   هاربين، وتبين إصابة عدد من السائقين نتيجة مهاجمتهم بالأسلحة البيضاء. وتم   تحرير محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق، ويكثف رجال المباحث   بالقسم جهودهم لضبط المتهمين.
*


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

مصدر قضائي : إحالة أبو إسلام للجنايات خلال ساعات وتقرير الداخلية حول الفيديوهات يثبت إدانته ومحاولته إثارة الفتنة


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

*انضمت  مسيرة تضم العشرات ينظمها العسكريون المتقاعدون، قادمة من مسجد آل رشدان  بمدينة نصر؛ للمشاركة في التظاهرات المتواجدة أمام المنصة.
‎توافد المتظاهرين علي المنصة في جمعة الفرصة الأخيرة



وردد المتظاهرون أثناء قدومهم إلى المنصة هتافات منها، ''يسقط يسقط الإخوان''، ''سينا أرض الأحرار''، ''سينا أرض الأبطال''.

ورفع المتظاهرون لافتة تقدمت المسيرة تحمل نموذج من توكيل رسمي عام للفريق  أول عبد الفتاح السيسي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة لإدارة شئون البلاد،  وتوسط اللافتة صورة للسيسي.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

*الكاتب الصحفي ضياء رشوان نقيبا للصحفيييييييييييييين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

*أبو إسماعيل: قرار تأجيل الانتخابات "مصيبة" وهناك مؤامرة لعودة الجيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

*البرلمان الأوروبى: مشاكل الأقباط والمرأة وراء تجميد المساعدات لمصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

*قيادى جهادى: هيبة الدولة تسقط بإهانة الرئيس.. ويجب حمايته من المعارضة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية تستنكر استهداف مصريين فى ليبيا بسبب الدين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

*البرلمان الأوروبي يحرم مصر من 5 مليارات يورو مساعدات اقتصادية بسبب تراجع الديمقراطية واستمرار القمع*


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

وصف  الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، زعيم حزب الراية والمرشح الرئاسى  السابق،  تأجيل محكمة القضاء الإدارى للانتخابات بـ"مصيبة"، مضيفاً:  "المصيبة فى  سياق تأجيل الانتخابات البرلمانية، أنها مؤامرة واضحة، حيث  بعد قرار  التأجيل ظهرت إضرابات فى أقسام الشرطة فى عدد من المحافظات،  وبدأت المؤامرة  تقوى بعد مطالبة البعض بنزول الجيش، وظهر توفيق عكاشة من  جديد فى مظاهرات  تأييد الجيش حتى يطالبوا بعودة الجيش".

وأضاف أبو إسماعيل، خلال المؤتمر الجماهيرى الأول لتحالف "الأمة"، أننا كنا   مقبلين على انتخابات برلمانية وكنا نسعى من خلالها أن تعود المؤسسات   التشريعية والبرلمانية بما يسمح لنا بتعديل الدستور، مشيراً إلى أن تحالف   الأمة عقد عدة جلسات مع المرشحين لانتخابات مجلس النواب فى الفترة الماضية   قبل قرار التأجيل.


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

*غرد  الشاعر الكبير احمد فؤاد نجم معلقاً  على خطاب رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد  مرسي بالأمس موجهاً حديثه لمحافظة  بورسعيد. حيث قال نجم خلال تغريدته  اليوم : عزيزى مرسي ، كلامك ميتفمهش ،  صوتك ميتسمعش، صورتك متتشفش، غبائك  ميتوصفش، برودك ميحتملش*


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكاتب الصحفي ضياء رشوان نقيبا للصحفيييييييييييييين *


ضربة قاصمة للاخوان
ودليل على مدى  فقد الثقة فيهم
بعد ظهور زيفهم واستخدامهم للشعارات الدنينة بدون معنى


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2013)

*لقي رجل الأعمال والمرشح السابق لمجلس  الشوري مدحت السني مساء اليوم  مصرعه مصاباً بطلقات نارية خلال مشاجرة بين  عائلتين بشارع صلاح سالم بمدينة  بني سويف بسبب خلافات بين الأسرتين وتحرر  محضر بالواقعة وتواصل المباحث جهودها للقبض علي القاتل والمشاركين في  المشاجرة.

كان اللواء إبراهيم هديب مدير أمن بني سويف تلقي إخطارا من العميد محمد  أبوزيد مأمور قسم  شرطة  بني سويف بإبلاغ مدير المستشفي العام الدكتور حمدي  مصطفي بوصول مدحت  السني 44 عاما مصابا بطلقتين احداهما في البطن والاخري  في الفخذ  ،وتوفي  فور وصوله قسم الإستقبال والطواريء.

تبين  من تحريات الرائد مازن سعيد رئيس مباحث القسم أن خلافاً نشب بين  ابناء  المجني عليه ، وأبناء "عصام حواوشي" ( صاحب محل مأكولات) وشقيقه  كامل  حواوشي، وأثناء معاتبة الطرفين لبعضهما تطورت المشادات الكلامية الي  مشاجرة   إستخدمت خلالها الأسلحة النارية والخرطوش وإصيب المجني عليه  بطلقتين في  البطن والفخذ.

وتم نقله الي مستشفي بني سويف العام في محاولة  لإنقاذه لكنه لفظ أنفاسه  الأخيرة عقب وصوله، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت  النيابة لمباشرة التحقيقات
*****************
شارع صلاح سالم  فى بنى سويف عندنا يعتبر من شوارع المدينة الكبرى والرئيسية
لما يحصل فية كدة  
يبقى نقول للامن  منورررررررررررررر واللة
*


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

*بالصور.. شعب دمياط يطالب بنزول الجيش فى جمعة الفرصة الأخيرة

*​*3/16/2013   12:25 AM​*​*




*​ ابتهال الدبسي 


 		إحتشد مساء اليوم عدد من أبناء  محافظة دمياط  بميدان البوسته فى جمعة الفرصة الأخيرة، وقد إتسمت وقفتهم  بالسلمية مؤيدين  المجلس العسكرى وحملوا أعلام مصر والعديد من اللافتات  المؤيدة للمجلس  العسكرى كتبوا عليها " مسيرتنا سلمية متقبلش الأذية الجيش  حبيب الشعب " ، " خليك جرئ الجيش المصرى جاى فى الطريق " ، "مصر تنادى  شعبها للإتحاد مع جيشها ".​   		كما حملوا العديد من اللافتات المنددة بحكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  كتبوا عليها يا مستنى الإخوان تصلح مصر يا مستنى شاكيرا تصلى العصر"، وقد  ضمت الوقفة عدد من أبناء البصارطة والعنانية الذين نزلوا لمطالبة الجيش  المصرى بإنقاذ الشعب من حكم الإخوان.​   		وشهدت الوقفة تواجداً كبيراً لعنصرى المرأة والطفل ممن شاركوا فى  فعاليات  هذا اليوم، وقد دامت الوقفة لعدة ساعات رددوا خلالها العديد من  الهتافات  المنددة بحكم الإخوان المسلمين والمطالبة بسقوط جماعتهم وحزبهم  وحكمهم .​


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

رصدت جريدة التحرير النتائج النهائية لانتخابات نقابة  الصحفيين  قبل  اعلانها بدقائق وجاءت النتائج كالتالي  فوز ضياء رشوان  بمنصب النقيب،  وبالنسبة للاعضاء جاءت كالتالي:

كارم محمود 909صوت،  علاء ثابت859 صوت، اسامة دوواد 823 صوت، جمال عبد الرحيم774 صوت، حنان فكري 757 صوت،خالد البلشي 747 صوت.


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

"القوى الثورية"تعلن اجتماعها الدائم لوضع الخطة الإستراتيجية


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)

وزير الداخلية يقرر تزويد ضباط الشرطة بأسلحة هجومية وملابس واقية للرصاص استجابة لمطالبهم


----------



## Strident (16 مارس 2013)

في عين كل تكفيري:

البابا تاوضروس في رسالة رائعة للبابا فرانسيس

"...نتطلع سوياً للعمل من أجل مجد المسيح في *كنيسته المقدسة* ...."

يعني كنيسة واحدة


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*المخابز تهدد بإضراب شامل بسبب أزمة السولار وبنود الحكومة 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*بالتزامن مع زيارة الرئيس.. ضخ 200 طن من المواد البترولية لسوهاج *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*براءة جرانة والمغربى والحاذق فى قضيتى أراضى الغردقة والعين السخنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة الألتراس تعطل الحركة المرورية أعلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*قطع طريق العريش – رفح للمطالبة بالإفراج عن سجناء*


----------



## Strident (16 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *براءة جرانة والمغربى والحاذق فى قضيتى أراضى الغردقة والعين السخنة*



كده تقدر تعرف ان كل الناس من النظام القديم، اللي بعض الناس هنا بتدافع عنهم وتترحم على ايامهم، باعونا للإخوان في صفقة تضمن لهم نفادهم بجلدهم....


وسلم لي على كل واحد بيقول وﻻ يوم من ايام مبارك ولسه عنده امل البلد ترجع كما كانت


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> كده تقدر تعرف ان كل الناس من النظام القديم، اللي بعض الناس هنا بتدافع عنهم وتترحم على ايامهم، باعونا للإخوان في صفقة تضمن لهم نفادهم بجلدهم....
> 
> وسلم لي على كل واحد بيقول وﻻ يوم من ايام مبارك ولسه عنده امل البلد ترجع كما كانت



*مشكلتك يا جون انك بتعتبر رأيك ليس رأى .... بل حكم ... ومن يخالفه فهو يخالفك ...... أنها كلها مجرد اراء يا جون تقبل الخطأ والصواب
المحكمة لها أوراق ومستندات ...... وايام مبارك .... الفساد كان متستف ورقيا صح ..... فلا نلوم القضاء, رغم يقينى بفساده, بل نلوم الأخلاقيات التى جعلت الحلال حرام والحرام حلال طالما أن المستندات سليمة .... لقد اخمدنا صوت الله داخلنا ..... لذا فالعقاب قد حان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*وقفة احتجاجية لأهالى سوهاج على كوبرى أخميم للمطالبة برحيل "مرسى"*


----------



## Strident (16 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مشكلتك يا جون انك بتعتبر رأيك ليس رأى .... بل حكم ... ومن يخالفه فهو يخالفك ...... أنها كلها مجرد اراء يا جون تقبل الخطأ والصواب
> المحكمة لها أوراق ومستندات ...... وايام مبارك .... الفساد كان متستف ورقيا صح ..... فلا نلوم القضاء, رغم يقينى بفساده, بل نلوم الأخلاقيات التى جعلت الحلال حرام والحرام حلال طالما أن المستندات سليمة .... لقد اخمدنا صوت الله داخلنا ..... لذا فالعقاب قد حان *



طيب انا هاعتذر عن الرد رغم اني مستمتع بالكﻻم مع حضرتك عشان بس الموضوع ما يبوظش...

بس خليني اقول:

هو العقاب قد حان بس مش عشان اخمدنا صوت الله....هو حان عشان فضلنا نأجل دفع ثمن الحرية كتييييير....فهندفع وبالفوايد.....كل جيل يصمت ويسكت وﻻ يعترض، والدين يتزايد من جيل لآخر، والفوائد تضاعف...


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*تقدم  السيد حامد المحامي، ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله، طالب فيه  باستدعاء الصحفي أشرف بدر رئيس تحرير مجلة الأهرام العربي لسماع أقواله  بشأن ما نشره في العدد الأخير من مجلة الأهرام العربي، وما صرح به للعديد  من وسائل الإعلام المصرية بتورط أعضاء من حركة "حماس" في تنفيذ حادث رفح في  شهر رمضان الماضي، وأسفر عن استشهاد 16مجندا مصريا. 
وقال حامد لـ"الوطن" إنه طالب النائب العام بالحصول على  المستندات التي قال بدر، إنه يمتلكها وتؤكد صحة كلامه، وحمل البلاغ رقم 764  لسنة 2013، وذكر أنه بتاريخ 13، و14 مارس الجارى أطلق أشرف بدر، تصريحات  في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، منها جريدة الأهرام العربى، وبعض القنوات  الفضائية منها برنامج مانشيت على فضائية (ON TV)، زعم فيها أنه يمتلك  مستندات ومعلومات تكشف المتورطين في حادث مقتل الجنود المصريين على الحدود  في شهر أغسطس من العام الماضي.*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*عاجل.. وصول مسيرة من ألتراس أهلاوي إلى دار القضاء العالي.
 
	يذكر أن الألتراس قد دعا إلى الاحتشاد، صباح اليوم السبت، أمام مكتب    النائب العام بدار القضاء العالي، احتجاجًا على القبض على 39 من أعضاء    الجروب، في الأحداث الأخيرة بالمنوفية.*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

طلب للمخابرات العامة للتحقيق مع الفلسطنيين المقبوض عليهم بالمطار فى تفجيرات  القديسين


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*ألقت  مباحث قسم شرطة قصر النيل القبض على ٤ بلطجية بمنطقة الكورنيش، وبحيازتهم  زجاجات المولوتوف، وأسطوانة بوتاجاز "صغيرة" أثناء تواجدهم بالقرب من فندق  سميراميس. 

تمكن العميد هانى جرجس، مأمور قسم شرطة قصر النيل، بمساعدة القوات  المتواجدة، من إلقاء القبض على ٤ أشخاص أثناء محاولتهم الاقتراب من فندق  سميراميس، وبتفتيشهم عثر بحيازتهم على زجاجات المولوتوف وأسطوانة بوتاجاز  صغيرة الحجم حاول أحدهم إشعالها، وإلقائها أمام مدخل الفندق.*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

بالصورة شاهد ماذا فعل صاحب سوبر ماركت يكره الاخوان !!!
   2013-03-16 12:03:19    



 




​


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

النائب العام يستنجد بالأمن عقب وصول الألتراس لدار القضاء .. ويخرج من الباب الخلفي


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

قام العشرات من أهالي سوهاج بتنظيم وقفة احتجاجية على مدخل كوبري أخميم؛ احتجاجاً على زيارة الرئيس محمد مرسي للمحافظة.
     	شارك فى الوقفة ممثلين عن حركة 6 أبريل وأولتراس أهلاوى بسوهاج وبعض شباب حزب الدستور والكرامة والحركة الثورية بسوهاج .
  	طالب المحتجون برحيل الرئيس، كما طالبوا بحق الشهداء، ورددوا
	الهتافات التى تندد بالنظام،  والتى تطالب بالقصاص للشهداء، وانحياز الرئيس لفصيل بعينه دون باقي طوائف الشعب.
  	وأثناء محاولة عبور المتظاهرين للجانب الشرقى للكوبري،  حيث مبنى المحافظة  الذى يعقد فيه الرئيس مرسي الاجتماع الوزاري المصغر،  قامت قوات الأمن  والحرس الجمهورى بمنعهم من العبور ، وفرض كردون أمنى  لإعاقة تقدمهم؛ مما  أدى لبعض المناوشات والاشتباكات اللفظية بين الطرفين.


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*عاجل اشتباكات بين الشرطة ومتظاهرين ضد زيارة الرئيس بسوهاج.. وسقوط إصابات بجروح واختناقات*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*شهد  إستاد سوهاج قيام عدد كبير من المواطنين، باقتحام البوابة الجانبية الخاصة  بالدخول فى محاولة منهم لحضور المؤتمر الجماهيرى الذى مقرر عقده اليوم  السبت، بالرئيس محمد مرسى عقب علمهم بالسماح لأعضاء الحزب الوطنى بالتواجد  بالصفوف الأولى للمؤتمر، كما هتف الحاضرون "يا مرسى فينك فينك الفلول بيننا  وبينك".*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 مارس 2013)

لقاهرة - أ ش أ
أصدرت جنايات الجيزة اليوم "السبت" حكمها ببراءة زهير جرانه وزير السياحة الأسبق وأحمد المغربي ورجل الأعمال الإماراتي الهارب هشام الحاذق ورئيس الجهاز التنفيذي لهيئة التنمية السياحية خالد محمد مخلوف في قضيتي اتهامهم بالتربح والإضرارالعمدي بالمال العام والاستيلاء وتسهيل الاستيلاء على أراضي الدولة.
وكانت النيابة العامة قد أسندت في القضية الأولى إلى زهير جرانه تهمة تسهيل الاستيلاء على 5 ملايين متر مربع لصالح هشام الحاذق بمنطقة العين السخنة.
وأوضحت النيابة في قرارالاتهام أن جرانه قام بتخصيص أرض مساحتها 5 ملايين متر مربع في مدينة العين السخنة لصالح شركة النعيم التي يمتلكها الحاذق, بسعر دولار واحد للمتر بالأمر المباشر, بالمخالفة للقواعد المنصوص عليها قانونا والتي توجب تخصيص الأراضي بموجب مزايدات لأعلى سعر.. حيث بلغ سعر بيع المثل في ذات التوقيت (عام 2007) 10 دولارات للمتر الواحد, الأمر الذي كان من شأنه إهدار المال العام وتربيح الحاذق بالمخالفة للقانون.
كما تضمنت القضية الثانية اتهام أحمد المغربي وزهير جرانه وخالد مخلوف, بالتربح والإضرار العمدي بالمال العام والاستيلاء على أراضي الدولة بالغردقة.
وكانت تحقيقات النيابة العامة قد أكدت أنه خلال الفترة من 2005 حتى أبريل 2010 قام المتهم الأول (المغربي) بصفته وزير السياحة الأسبق (قبل توليه منصب وزير الإسكان) بالحصول لغيره دون وجه حق على ربح من عمل أعمال وظيفته بأن وافق بصفته على تخصيص قطعة أرض مملوكة لجهة عمله مساحتها 208 آلاف متر مربع لشركة "رويال" للاستثمار والتنمية السياحية وقت أن كان المتهم الثاني (جرانه) يرأس مجلس إدارة الشركة ويسهم فيها بنسبة 5ر42%
وذلك على خلاف القواعد المقررة لأحكام المواد 12 و13 من قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء بشأن القواعد المنظمة لاستغلال وإدارة الأراضي المخصصة للهيئة.
وكشفت التحقيقات النقاب عن قيام الوزير المغربي (بصفته وزير السياحة الأسبق) بتخصيص قطعة أرض مملوكة لهيئة التنمية السياحية الخاضعة لإشرافه لأحدى شركات المشروعات السياحية بمدينة الغردقة التي يسهم فيها زهير جرانه بسعر دولار واحد للمتر, بما يقل عن سعر السوق بفارق 6 دولارات للمتر بإجمالي 4ر1 مليون دولار.
وأشارت النيابة إلى أن عملية البيع جرت دون اتباع الإجراءات المقررة التي توجب على الوزير الإحالة إلى لجنة متخصصة لتقدير سعر السوق للأرض قبل التخصيص.
وأضافت أن وزير السياحة السابق زهير جرانه حال توليه منصب وزير السياحة عقب ذلك, وخالد مخلوف رئيس الجهاز التنفيذي للهيئة, امتنعا عن اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية نحو إلغاء هذا التخصيص رغم مخالفة الشركة للشروط بغرض استمرار انتفاع الشركة بالأرض والحيلولة دون سحبها منها لمساهمة الوزير السابق جرانه فيها.


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*



​​**
​*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 مارس 2013)

بإكتساح نظيف إختيار    الدكتور ضياء رشوان  الصحفي الوطنى المستنير  نقيباً للصحفيين  فى  رسالة  واضحة من جموع الشعب المصرى  إلى  عصابات [الراديكالية المنُـتحلة للدين]  أن النهاية باتت وشيكة 
د.ضياء رشوان  بن الصعيد   الاشهر  ذو الاراء الليبرالية البراغماتية التقدمية ... إشتهر من خلال دراساته الوطنية المشرفة فى مركز الاهرام  للدراسات الاستراتيجية
كل صفوف الشعب المصري الطيب بمختلف اطيافه  سعدت بهذا النجاح واعتبرته نجاحا لكفاح ابناءشعب مصر الثائرين الاحرار كلهم .


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

هاجم عدد من شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بسوهاج،مسيرة لطلبة الجامعة وبعض القوى السياسية مناهضة للرئيس محمد مرسي  أثناء زيارته للمحافظة وأصيب اثنان من المتظاهرين وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفي  سوهاج الجامعي.


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

قامت مجموعات  من شباب البلاك بلوك  بمهاجمه مديريه امن الغربيه وانضم لهم عشرات الشباب  فى مدينه طنطا وسط  هتافات ضد الدخليه والاخوان وقاموا بضرب الامن المركزى  بالحجارة ورد عليهم  الامن بالغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريقهم و تم القبض على 5  منهم واصابه عسكرى  امن مركزى وقال شاهد عيان انه لم يحدث هجوم غشيم من  الداخليه مثل كل مرة  وانه لولا ان الامن فرقهم كانوا سوف يتعدى الامر  القذف بالحجارة وقال اخر  ايه ذنب العسكرى اللى اتفتحت دماغه ده وقال اخر  مهو لازم حد يسمع الناس دى  عاوزه ايه وقال ان الريس مرسى لازم يشوف حل  وميسبشى دماغه للمرشد وجماعه  الاخوان المسلمين واخير ان انسحاب البلاك  بلوك من القاهرة الكبرى وانتشاره  فى المحافظات هربا من تكثف الامن  والتحريات هل هو خطه منسقه ام هروب  والسلام​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*أصحاب المخابز يقتحمون وزارة التموين ويعتصمون داخلها لحين إقالة الوزير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*استقالة عضو بالإخوان من نقابة المهندسين بدعوى ديكتاتورية القرار بالنقابة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*مرسى يترأس مجلس وزراء مصغر لمناقشة أفاق التنمية بالصعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*سفارة ليبيا بالقاهرة تعلق العمل بجميع أقسامها بسبب اعتصام الأقباط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*الأزهر يغيب عن اجتماع الصكوك بالشورى بسبب الدعوة غير المناسبة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*مرسي يلغي اجتماعًا بجامعة سوهاج بسبب تظاهرات الطلاب وأعضاء هيئة التدريس الرافضين لزيارته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مارس 2013)

*وفد أمنى من حركة "حماس" يلتقى "بديع" بـ"المقطم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مارس 2013)

*مصدر كنسى: تم التنكيل بكاهن كنيسة "بنى غازى" وحلق ذقنه وشاربه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مارس 2013)

*نشطاء سياسيون ومجموعات "هارلم شيك" تتجمع أمام "الإرشاد" بالمقطم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مارس 2013)

*"الجراد" يهاجم ثلاث مزارع بقرية الحصرى فى نجع حمادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مارس 2013)

*وفاة الحالة 47 فى أحداث اشتباكات محيط مديرية أمن بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مارس 2013)

*حرس"الشاطر" يعتدي بالضرب علي المتظاهرين والصحفيين أمام "الإرشاد"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*حرس مكتب الارشاد يعتدي بالضرب على الناشط السياسي أحمد دومة ويكسر في انفه وجرح في رأسه ويعتدي على نشطاء اخرين .. ويحتجز 3 نشطاء اخرون*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مارس 2013)

*شبكة_مباشر //عــــاجل... هجوم ميليشيات مسلحة على وقفة الاولتراس "مذبحة دار القضاء
 "
 ... 
 عــــاجل... هجوم مليشيات مسلحة على وقفة الاولتراس "مذبحة دار القضاء"
 قام ملثمون ملتحون بالهجوم بالاسلحة البيضاء والخرطوش على وقفة الاولتراس  امام دار القضاء وانباء عن وقوع اصابات قد توصل الى حالات وفاه. 

  حيث إنطلقت مسيرة تضم الألاف من أعضاء رابطة ألتراس "ديفيلز" متجهة لمكتب  النائب العام بوسط البلد للمطالبة بالإفراج عن 38 معتقل فى أحداث العنف فى  شبين الكوم بالمنوفية*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

هتاف سوهاج فى استقبال مرسى: زغرطى يا بهية ..... رئيسنا عباسية

[YOUTUBE]YNM_-6Jzexc[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

"هنية" فى اتصال بـ"البدوى": فلسطين ستبقى درعاً واقياً لـ"أمن مصر"

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*الزراعة: بلاغات بأسراب جراد بـ "حلايب" و"السخنة" و"مصر الإسماعيلية"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*"الزراعة": قضينا على 70 سرباً من الجراد.. وأسراب جديدة تغزو خلال ساعات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*قالت مجلة "فورن بوليسي" الأمريكية إن الرئيس باراك أوباما يرى الرئيس محمد مرسي مفتقدا للقدرة والحنكة لإدارة مصر ويعتقد أنه الرجل الخطأ في الوقت الحالي، لكنه يكافؤه لالتزامه بمصالح أمريكا مثل مبارك تماما*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*أحراق سيارة شرطة امام مقر الأخوان بالمقطم الآن*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

قامت  قوات الأمن المركزى بإطلاق القنابل  المسيلة للدموع والحجارة بالاشتراك مع  شباب الإخوان المدعمين بالأسلحة  البيضاء والشوم على المتظاهرين المتواجدين  بمحيط مقر مكتب الإرشاد لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين. 



فيما أشعل المتظاهرون النيران فى إطارات السيارات وهو ما تسبب فى غلق الطرق المحيطة بمكتب الإرشاد.


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*  	معركة بالأسلحة النارية تسفر عن سقوط قتيل و6 مصابين بالإسكندرية
 
	شهد شارع المماليك بمنطقة كرموز بالإسكندرية، اليوم السبت، مشاجرة نشبت   بين عائلتين تقطنان الشارع المشار اليه بسبب خلافات متعلقة بالجيرة لقي   خلالها شخص مصرعه وأصيب 6 بطلقات خرطوش قبل أن تتمكن الأجهزة الأمنية من   فضها والسيطرة عليها. كان قسم شرطة كرموز قد تلقى عدة استغاثات من أهالي   شارع المماليك بدائرة القسم تفييد وقوع مشاجرة دامية بين عائلتين بالشارع   المشار إليه ووجود مصابين. انتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية إلى مكان البلاغ وتمكنت   من السيطرة على الموقف وفض المشاجرة وبالتحريات تبين أن المشاجرة قد وقعت   بين: حسين محمود قطب، وعبد المحسن محمود إمبابي، وإبراهيم السيد أحمد،   ومحمد جابر محمد، ةوعمر جابر محمد، ومحمود محمد قطب، و10 أشخاص آخرين،   وبين: إسلام محمد أبو الوفا، وبلال عزت أبو الوفا، وفتحية بدير محمد، وطه   إبراهيم عبد الحميد وجابر إبراهيم عبد القادر، شقيقه " محمد " تبادل   الطرفان خلالها إطلاق أعيرة نارية وإلقاء زجاجات حارقة مما تسبب فى ترويع   المواطنين وإصابتهم بالذعر. وأسفرت المشاجرة عن مصرع شخص يدعي السيد ثابت   زهران 31" عامًا" عامل تصادف مروره وقت المشاجرة و إصابة من الأول الي   السادس من أفراد الطرف الأول برش خرطوش وجروح بمختلف أنحاء الجسم فيما   تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنيه من ضبط طرفي المشاجرة فيما تمكن 3 أشخاص من الطرف   الأول من الفرار وتحرر المحضر اللازم وأخطرت النيابه المختصة لبدءالتحقيق   في الواقعه فيما قررت تعيين الخدمات الأمنية بالمنطقة لملاحظة الحالة   الأمنية.*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*لفتاة التي تعرضت للاعتداء من شباب الإخوان: كل ما فعلته أنني كنت أكتب اسم «جيكا» وأدافع عن «دومة»
 
 مرفت: شباب الإخوان خرجوا علينا بالشوم والزجاج والسكاكين وشتمونا قائلين "يا ولاد دين كذة.. ويا مرة يا بنت كذة"  	 		  	 		قالت مرفت موسى الفتاة المعتدى عليها  اليوم أنها اتجهت إلى مقر  مكتب الإرشاد اليوم لرسم جرافيتي لتوثيق الثورة،  وأنها ومعها مجموعة من  النشطاء قاموا بكنس الشارع، ورسموا على الأرض، وأن  كل ما فعلته أنها كانت  تكتب اسم "الشهيد "جيكا". 	 		  	 		وأضافت في مداخلة هاتفية للبرنامج الذي   تقدمه الإعلامية لميس الحديدي على قناة "سي بي سي"، منذ قليل "واحد طلع  من  مقر الإرشاد شال تراب وحطه على الرسمة.. وقال: معندناش حاجة اسمها حرية   تعبير.. وشتمونا قائلين: يا ولاد دين كذة.. ويا مرة يا بنت كذة". 	 		  	 وأكدت أن شباب الإخوان خرجوا لهم بالطوب  والسكاكين والزجاج.. وسبوهم  ب"أقذر" الألفاظ، وتجمعوا حول الناشط أحمد دومة  لضربه، وأنها حاولت الدفاع  عنه، وجذبت أحد المعتدين عليه من ملابسه،  فصفعها صفعة قوية طرحتها أرضاً،  وتابعت "لم أكن أتخيل ما حدث خاصة وأن يده  أدي".*


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

تقدمت منذ قليل  سيارة مدرعة، تابعة لقوات الأمن المركزى، تجاه  المتظاهرين، المتواجدين  بشارع 9 المؤدى لمكتب الإرشاد، مما أدى إلى تراجع  المتظاهرين إلى الخلف  بطول الشارع، وسط هتافات المتظاهرين بإسقاط حكم  المرشد.

 وأطلقت قوات الأمن، القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وطلقات الخرطوش، وأثناء إطلاق   قوات الأمن للقنابل بكثرة، سقطت إحدى القنابل فى شرفة، أحد المنازل مما   أدى  إلى إصابة أحد زوار  المطاعم والمحلات بالاختناق والهروب إلى شارع 9   الرئيسى. 

​


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)

*
 	إعترضت مجموعة مشاغبين  الإسكندرية  الإعتداءعلى المتظاهرين أمام المقر الرئيسى لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين  بالمقطم من قبل  أنصار الجماعة  ، مما قررت المجموعة بالرد  القاسى على هذا  الإعتداء الجمعة المقبلة بحرق جميع مقرات جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين بالإسكندرية .

 	حيث من المقرر بحسب الدعوة  التى أطلقتها صفحة المجموعة على شبكة التواصل  الإجتماعى الفيس بوك ان يتم  تنظيم مسيرة حاشدة من امام ساحة مسجد القائد  إبراهيم عقب صلاة جمعة 22  مارس كى تتمركز صوب كل مقر لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين ليقومون بحرقة بحسب  الدعوة المنتشرة على صفحات الشبكة العنكبوتية 

 	شددت مجموعة مشاغبين  الإسكندرية  على عدم تواجد أى من نشطاء الإسكندرين الذين يطالبون بالسلمية  خلال تلك  المسيرة وكذالك عدم رفع الأعلام الحزبية والحركية من التيارات  السياسية  المشاركة فى تلك المسيرة .
*


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2013)

مصادر: «الأعلى للقضاء» لن يرفع الحصانة عن الزند.. واكتفى بطلب مذكرة إيضاحية


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2013)

إيناس حامد تصاعدت   حدة الاشتباكات بين شباب  الإخوان المسلمين وقوات الأمن من ناحية،   والمتظاهرين أمام مقر الجماعة  بالمقطم من ناحية أخرى، في ساعة مبكرة من   فجر اليوم الأحد.

وقامت قوات الشرطة بإغلاق الطرق المؤدية إلى مقر الجماعة،   وفرضت طوقًا  أمنيًا حول المبنى، كما دفعت بتعزيزات أمنية من سيارات الأمن   المركزي  وسيارات الإطفاء تحسبًا لوقوع أية هجمات أخرى.

وأفاد شهود العيان، أن قوات الأمن قامت بإلقاء القبض على   عدد من  المتظاهرين ضد سياسة الرئيس محمد مرسي والإخوان المسلمين، أمام مقر   الجماعة  بالمقطم.


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*وفاة مجند في انقـلاب سيارة شرطة من قوة تأمين زيارة “مرسي” لسوهاج *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*اندلاع حريق بمركز طلعت حرب التجارى فى الأربع أدوار العليا منه.....وجارى التعامل معه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*رفض طعن الرئاسة ومجلس الشورى على حكم وقف الانتخابات وإعادة القانون للمحكمة الدستورية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*"البلاك بلوك" تعلن توجها لمكتب الإرشاد الجمعة القادم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*المتظاهرون يتجمعون أمام مكتب "الإرشاد" بالمقطم للتنديد بأحداث أمس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*تعليق العمل بمديرية التربية والتعليم من اليوم بالفيوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*قام المئات من أهالي قرية «محلة زياد» التابعة لمركز سمنود بمحافظة الغربية، الأحد، بسحل شابين وقتلهما، بعد ضبطهما أثناء اختطافهما طفلين بالقرية داخل أحد مركبات «التوك توك»، ثم قام الأهالي بتعليق المجني عليهما بموقف سيارات القرية بواسطة حبال، حتى لقيا مصرعهما*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*الزراعة: الجراد يعود لمحاصرة مدينة نصر والتجمع الخامس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*سيارة مجهولة تدهس إحدى طالبات الأزهر المعتصمات أمام المدينة الجامعية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*البابا تواضروس والسفير الليبى يتفقان على تأمين الكنائس والكهنة والأقباط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*القبض على الصحفي محمد اسماعيل باليوم السابع امام مكتب الارشاد وحملة اعتقالات موسعة بمحيط المقر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*شباب الإخوان يتوافدون على مقر "الإرشاد" من الباب الخلفى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يطلق الغاز لتفريق المتظاهرين من أمام مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرون يشعلون النيران بالقرب من مقر الإخوان بالمقطم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*شباب الإخوان يزيلون عبارة "الخرفان" من على جدار "الإرشاد"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة "طلعت حرب" تصل مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين أمام "الإرشاد" وتوافد مسيرات جديدة إلى المقر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*النيابة العامة تتحفظ على أموال "الشربتلى" و"السويدى" *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*شهود عيان: الأمن يلقى القبض على متظاهرين بمحيط "الإرشاد"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*"البلتاجى" ينعى شهداء "حماس".. ويؤكد: لن ينجح الإعلام فى تشويههم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*"الجيش الثالث": تغيير ملابس القوات المسلحة بعد ضبط أقمشة خاصة بالجيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تهاجم المتظاهرين بعنف أمام مكتب الإرشاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

*اعتقال شقيق مينا دانيال أمام مقر الاخوان بالمقطم.. وإصابة صحفي بالخرطوش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LZ_AzQXNedw[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]t5zZgUczywQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2013)

*طالبت  مجموعة من حركات الكتلة السوداء جموع المصريين الإحتشاد والتجمع أمام مكتب  الإرشاد الجمعة القادمة تحت عنوان : اليوم الأسود على جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين.

وأضافت الحركات أن  الثوار لن يصمتوا كثيرا على انتهاك حرمة السيدات وضرب الرجال ، مؤكدة  خلال  تغريدة لهم "الجمعة الجاية هتكون فاصلة في حياة الشعب المصري.. هنعلمهم  الأدب.. هنوريهم يوم أسود عليهم وعلى مرسي وعلى ومرشد الضلال بتاعهم.. ومن  هنا لحد يوم الجمعة في مظاهرات كل يوم عند مكتب الإرشاد".*


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2013)

مفاجأة.. 82% من المصريين يريدون عودة "الجيش"


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2013)

*بشائر الزيارة .. زلزال يضرب خمس مدن بباكستان ومسلحون ينسفون مدرستان غرباً

*​*3/18/2013   10:14 AM​*​*




*​*
ضرب اليوم الإثنين  زلزال بقوة 5.4 درجات بمقياس ريختر عدة مناطق شمال باكستان ، فى الوقت الذى  يزور فيه الرئيس محمد مرسي باكستان لعقد مجموعة من الإتفاقيات الإقتصادية.

وأفادت مصادر  بالأرصاد الباكستانية بأن الزلزال ضرب كلا من منطقة "سوات" و"شترال"  و"بونير" و"شانغلا" و"غازار" ، موضحة  مركز الهزة كان في جبال "هندوكش" في  عمق 204 كيلومتر.

 فيما أقدم مسلحون مجهولون على نَسْف مدرستين حكوميتين للتعليم الابتدائى في شمال غرب باكستان، صباح الإثنين.

وقالت مصادر رسمية  باكستانية إن مسلحين مجهولين، زرعوا مواد ناسفة في مدرستين واقعتين في  منطقة «صافي» بمقاطعة «مهمند» القبلية شمال غرب البلاد، وفجروها صباح  الإثنين، مما أدى إلى تضرر جزئي لبنايتيهما.
الفجر

*بركاتك يا شيخ مرسى


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2013)

قال "محمد أبو حامد"، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، إن تواجد  الشرطة أمام مقر  مكتب الارشاد لحمايته بعد الاشتباكات العنيفة التي حدثت  أمامه مؤخرا، يُعد  أمرا "غير قانوني"، حيث إن مكتب الإرشاد "كيان مخالف  للقوانين"، بحد قوله.
     	وأضاف "أبو حامد" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "بوابة الوفد": "وجود الشرطة  للدفاع  عن مقر مكتب الإرشاد مخالف لكل القوانين والاعراف، لأنه دفاع عن  كيان غير  قانونى، فالأجدر على الشرطة أن تقوم بإغلاق المقر والمنظومة  برمتها".
 	وعن تواجد ضباط ملتحين أمام مقر مكتب الارشاد، قال أبو حامد: "ميليشيات   الاخوان كانت تتواجد دائما بجانب الشرطة والحكومة للتصدى للمواطنين فى   الاحداث مثل أحداث - الاتحادية - وهذا ماحدث مؤخرا أيضا فى أحداث العنف   والاعتداء على الصحفيين والنشطاء السياسيين أمام مقر الارشاد بالمقطم".
 	واستكمل تصريحاته: "هناك سيناريوهات متعددة لوجود الضباط الملتحين   الملثمين بالمقطم، فقد يكون اتفاق بين الرئيس محمد مرسى ووزير الداخلية   لعودة الضباط الملتحين - سرا -  دون إعلان ذلك للرأى العام حتى لا تحدث   ثورة بين الضباط داخل وزارة الداخلية".
​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2013)

أمر المستشار النائب العام طلعت عبدالله بسرعة ضبط وإحضار حراس مقر مكتب    الإرشاد لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم لعرضهم على الصحفيين الذين    تعرضوا للاعتداء بالضرب أمام مكتب الإرش
 وطالب النائب العام بضبط واحضار الحرس المعتدين على المتظاهرين أمام مقر    مكتب الإرشاد، مشيرة إلى أن نيابة المقطم هي من تباشر التحقيق في الواقعة    وخاطبت الشرطة لورود تحريات المباحث لها عن المتهمين بالواقعة ولم تصل    تحريات المباحث حتى الآن.
 وهم: صهيب محمد إمام ومصطفى السعداوى وأحمد أبو رية، وذلك لاتهامهم بالتعدي بالضرب على 6 صحفيين أمام مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم.


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2013)

سمع اهالى الشيخ زويد ورفح دوى  انفجار شديد رجح الأنحاء القريبة من منطقة  الشريط الحدودي يرجح .قادم من  اتجاه منطقة الأنفاق أو ناتج عن انفجار جسم  من بقايا الأسلحة التي خلفتها  الحروب


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2013)

​ 
   	  		 		   			 								بوابة الوفد - متابعات 			 	  	   		  		 الأثنين , 18 مارس 2013 16:28 		     
      	 	تمكنت مباحث مركز شرطة ميت سلسيل بمديرية أمن الدقهلية من ضبط 700  قطعة  ملابس وزي عسكري داخل 5 أجوالة بحوزة مواطن، كان يستقل بمدينة ميت  سلسيل،  وبسؤاله ادعى أنه يقوم بتصنيعها لصالح المصانع.
    	تبين أن المتهم فتحى . ف. أ  50 سنة محاسب بأحد مصانع الملابس، وأكدت   التحريات أن المتهم عضو بإحدى الجماعات التى تنتمى للإسلام السياسى، تمَّ   تحرير المحضر رقم 986 لسنة 2013 جنح ميت سلسليل، وأحيل المتهم للنيابة   للتحقيق.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - ضبط 700 زى عسكرى مع عضو جماعة​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2013)

​ 






 				هاااااااام عن النيابة العامة بخصوص أوضاع المحتجزين والكنيسة المحروقة والمصرى المقتول فى ليبيا 

النيابة العامة تغادر إلى ليبيا لبحث أوضاع المحتجزين والكنيسة المحروقة والمصرى المقتول                                  


                                           الإثنين 18.03.2013                 






اوضاع المصريين فى ليبيا                 

             محمد عبدالله         ​                   صرح المستشار مصطفى دويدار المتحدث الرسمى باسم النيابة العامة   بأن المستشار حسن ياسين النائب العام المساعد ورئيس المكتب الفنى للنائب   العام المستشار طلعت عبدالله غادر اليوم إلى ليبيا يرافقه وفد على أعلى   مستوى من النيابة العامة للاطلاع على تحقيقات النيابة بشأن المصريين   المحتجزين في ليبيا وكذلك الكنيسة التى حرقت والمواطن المصرى الذى قتل فى   الأحداث التى شهدتها ليبيا.


----------



## Strident (18 مارس 2013)

هي مش تهييس اوي.....مرسي لبس اللبس ده فعلاً

انا هامووووووووووووووووت م الضحك مش قادر......انا افتكرتها فوتوشوب الأول


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

تقدم الدكتور سمير صبري المحامي ببلاغ إلى المستشار طلعت عبدالله النائب العام ضد كل من: محمد مرسي والمستشار حسام الغرياني والدكتور المرسي السيد حجازي وزير المالية, لقيامهم بمنح عائلات الأسرى الفلسطينيين 33 مليون دولار المنشورة بالصحف, فى الوقت الذى تعانى فيه البلاد من أزمة اقتصادية . وأضاف "صبري" فى بلاغه أنه جاء بالخبر المنشور أن هناك وثيقة موقعة من "الغرياني" موجهة إلى "مرسي" يقول فيها بمناسبة قرب زيارة أهالي أسرى الفلسطينيين للقاهرة والمقرر لها الثلاثاء الموافق 26 فبراير وتنفيذا لتوجيهات فخامتكم بصرف منحة لأهالي جميع الأسرى الفلسطينيين بواقع 5000 دولار لكل أسرة لذلك نحيط فخامتكم علما بأننا في حاجة لدعم إضافي بقيمة 915000 دولار حيث تبين لنا من واقع الكشوف التي وردت إلينا أن أعداد الأسرى هو 4672 أسيرا وأسيرة وطفلة وليس 4489 . وتفضل وزير المالية شيكا بمبلغ 22.445.000 دولار بناء على تقديراتنا السابقة لذلك نأمل من فخامتكم إصدار أمركم الكريم لاستكمال قيمة المنحة وذلك في الوقت الذي تعاني فيه البلاد من أزمة اقتصادية طاحنة. وأشار "صبري" فى بلاغه الى أن هذا المسلك يشكل أركان جرائم إهدار المال العام المعاقب عليها بالمادة 116 مكرر ، 116 مكرر أ ، والمادة 118 ، 118 مكرر ، 118 مكرر أ ، 119 ، 119 مكرر من قانون العقوبات, مطالبا بالتحقيق فى هذه الواقعة وتقديم المتسببين فيها للمحاكمة الجنائية. 


 ايجى برس


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

أحال النائب العام، المستشار طلعت عبدالله إبراهيم، كلاً من مرتضى منصور "المحامي"، والدكتور سيف عبدالفتاح، المستشار السابق للرئيس محمدمرسي، إلى المحاكمة الجنائية بتهمة تبادل السب والقذف أمام شاشات التليفزيون خلال برنامج حواري على فضائية "دريم". 

وقال المستشار مصطفى دويدار، المتحدث الرسمي للنيابة، إن التحقيقات التي تجريها نيابات جنوب الجيزة، انتهت بإحالة كل من منصور وعبدالفتاح للمحاكمة، ورغم أن قضايا السب والقذف تحال إلى محكمة الجنح إلا أن المتهمين، أحيلا إلى الجنايات لكون عبدالفتاح موظفا عاما حال التحقيق في الدعوى حيث كان وقتها يشغل منصب مستشار الرئيس. 

جدير بالذكر أن التحقيقات، بدأت بعد تقدم كل من منصور وعبدالفتاح، ببلاغ للنيابة، يتهم الآخر بالسب والقذف أثناء وجود مرتضى منصور ضيفا علي برنامج تليفوني بقناة "دريم"، واتصال عبدالفتاح بالبرنامج للرد على بعض ما ورد فيه فتبادل الطرفان الحديث والسباب وانتهت التحقيقات إلى إحالتهما لمحكمة الجنايات. 

نقلا عن الوطن


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2013)

*أنباء عن استقالة وزير الدولة لشئون مجلسى الشعب والشورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يبحث عن عكاشة بشقته بمدينة نصر ومزرعة وفيلا بالشرقية والدقهلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*وزير الطيران: ندرس وقف بيع الخمور في الأسواق الحرة وغلق مطار القاهرة ليلا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*حصل الدكتور مجدي يعقوب علي لقب اسطوره الطب في العالم وانه من اهم خمس شخصيات أثرت في تاريخ الطب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2013)

*قنديل يوافق على استقالة وزير الشئون البرلمانية وحقيبة الوزارة تضاف للعدل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2013)

*مرسى يختتم زيارته لإسلام آباد ويتوجه إلى نيودلهى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الاقمشه التي ضبطت قبل تهريبها الي حماس كانت من اجل صنع 5000 بدلة عسكرية وشرطية بمختلف الرتب كي يرتديها عملاء وخونة حماس كي يعودوا بها الي سيناء ويتم اظهار الامر علي ان الجيش المصري حدث به انشقاق وتكون بداية لظهور جيش بديل يحارب الجيش المصري مثل فكرة الجيش الحر في سوريا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*اللواء عصمت مراد، مدير الكلية الحربية: الكلية قبلت طلابا ينتمون لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين منهم ابن شقيق مرسى في دفعة هذا العام، وليس للكلية علاقة بالإنتماءات الأسرية طالما أن الطالب المتقدم للإلتحاق بالكلية مستواه البدني ممتاز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*قنديل يوافق على استقالة وزير الشئون البرلمانية والوزارة تضاف للعدل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*مشاجرة بالأسلحة النارية فى شارع شبرا ومقتل شاب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*استقالة خالد صلاح من المجلس الأعلى للصحافة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*شهود عيان: سماع دوى انفجارين فى شمال سيناء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*وصول وزير خارجية فلسطين قادما من رام الله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*سفير مصر بالعراق: بغداد لن تمنح القاهرة وديعة بـ 4 مليارات دولار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*حريق هائل يدمر سوق الشلاتين التجاري بالكامل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

*مصدر: سقوط صاروخ إسرائيلى قبالة غزة وسماع دوى الانفجار فى سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*الصحة تعلن مقتل 3 باشتباكات شبرا.. ورئيس الإسعاف: لم ننقل مصابين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*استمرار غلق ميناء بورتوفيق.. والجيش يستدعى قوات إضافية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*ليبيا ترفض السماح للبنوك المصرية بالعمل على أراضيها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*بعد قليل.. مؤتمر لوزير الأوقاف للرد على تساؤلات حول أخونة الوزارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*وكيل "القضاة": "الزند" سيعقد اجتماعا طارئا للنادى خلال ساعات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*هدوء أمام مكتب الإرشاد.. وشباب الإخوان يزيلون العبارات المسيئة للجماعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*بعد مغادرة مرسي لـ "إسلام أباد".. الرئيس الباكستاني: "لن نسمح بتطبيق النموذج المصرى"
هم يضحك وهم يبكى هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)

أعلنت الشرطة  الهندية اليوم الثلاثاء أن 37 راكبًا على الأقل لقوا حتفهم، وأصيب 14 آخرون  إثر سقوط حافلة في نهر فى ولاية ماهاراشترا بغرب الهند.

 وقد وقع الحادث فى  منطقة راتناجيرى بالولاية عندما فقد السائق السيطرة على الحافلة أثناء سيره  فوق جسر، مما تسبب فى سقوط الحافلة فى نهر جاجبودى.

 وكانت الحافلة تقل ركابا من جاو متجهين إلى مومباى .

 وقال مسئول بإدارة  شرطة راتناجيرى رفض الإفصاح عن هويته "إن مواطنا روسيا كان ضمن المصابين،  ويمكن أن يكون هناك سائحون أجانب ومحليون بين القتلى والمصابين".

 وأضاف أنه تم نقل المصابين وبينهم السائق للمستشفى، ومازالت عمليات الإنقاذ مستمرة.


 الجدير بالذكر ان  رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي قد زار الهند اليوم الثلاثاء ، حيث كان  فى استقباله رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الخارجية.
 الفجر 


 مقتل 37 شخصا إثر سقوط حافلة فى نهر بالهند

 الثلاثاء، 19 مارس 2013 - 08:43

هو فى نحس اكتر من كده شراره نشر الدعوه فى كل بلد يروحها وهما بيدفعوا التمن

بركاااااااااااااااااات يا مووووووووووووووورسى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على "قذاف الدم" فى الزمالك بأمر من الإنتربول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*شباب الثورة يتظاهرون أمام مجلس الدولة أثناء نظر إحالة طنطاوى وعنان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة لـ"المصورين الصحفيين" تتجه للداخلية اعتراضا على أحداث المقطم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*رئيس لجنة الإسكان بمجلس الشورى لـ"قنديل": "لا يشرفنا لقاؤكم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*وصول مؤيدى مبارك لـ"المعادى العسكرى" للاحتفال بذكرى تحرير "طابا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*أكدت عبير سعدى، وكيل نقابة الصحفيين، أن النقابة لن تقف مكتوفة الأيدى فى ظل الانتهاكات التى يتعرض لها المصورون والمحررون فى المحافظات المختلفة، أثناء تغطية الأحداث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*النائب العام يغادر مكتبه بالتزامن مع تظاهر أنصار عكاشة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو المخابز يقتحمون وزارة التموين.. وكردون أمنى حول مكتب الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*بيان عاجل بـ"الشورى" لمطالبة وزير الإعلام بغلق قناة "العترة" لنشرها الفكر الشيعى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*التعليم تحدد امتحانات الثانوية العامة من 8 حتى 29 يونيو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

* قوات الأمن تمنع وصول مسيرة مصورى الصحف لـ"الداخلية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*فريد الديب يزور مبارك بالمستشفى العسكرى لتهنئته بذكرى تحرير طابا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*ضبط 3 طبنجات وبندقية خرطوش بمنزل "قذاف الدم" فى الزمالك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*بعد مرور أسبوع على الحادث.. كندا تستنكر حرق الكنيسة القبطية بليبيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*نشرت صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية مقالا للكاتبة أميرة نويرا، أستاذ الأدب الإنجليزى بجامعة الإسكندرية، تعلق فيه على موقف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من وثيقة الأمم المتحدة لإدانة العنف ضد المرأة. وتقول نويرا إن الإخوان أظهروا ازدراءهم للنساء مصر، واعتبرت أن رفضهم لوثيقة الأمم المتحدة قد فضح كرههم الصارخ للنساء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*مشادات بين المارة ومؤيدى "مبارك" أمام المستشفى العسكرى بالمعادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*أنصار مبارك يؤدون التحية العسكرية بـ"المزمار" أمام "المعادى العسكرى"*


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)

*الجيش يلقي القبض على عضو بالحرية والعدالة أثناء قيامه بسطو مسلح على أحد المحلات ببورسعيد
*


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)

*
- فى تمام الساعة الرابعة من صباح اليوم وأثناء مرور دورية تأمين البنوك  بشارع الجمهورية بمدينة بورسعيد ... تلاحظ قيام عدد من الأفراد بمحاولة  السطو على إحدى المحال الخاصة ببيع الأجهزة الكهربائية بجوار [البنك الأهلى  سوسيتيه جنرال] حيث قاموا بإطلاق النيران بمجرد رؤيتهم لعناصر القوات  المسلحة... وقد أسفرت المواجهات بين الجانبين عن ضبط عدد [3] فرد من  العناصر الخارجة عن القانون بعد إصابة عدد [2] منهم وبحوزتهم أسلحة بيضاء  وطلقات خرطوش بالإضافة إلى السيارة المستخدمة فى عمليات السطو وترويع  الأمنين.
- تم إحالة المتهمين والمضبوطات إلى النيابة العامة وبالتحرى عنهم تبين  انهم من المسجلين خطر وقد سبق إتهامهم فى عدد [20] قضية سطو سابقة .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

*ظهور قطرات دم وزيت من صورة قداسة البابا شنودة فى منزل فى منفلوط عند عم رفعت رشدى 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

*مانشيت | جريدة الدستور : ميليشيات الجماعة تتلقى تدريبات فى معسكرات الامن المركزي بوادي النطرون والجبل الاحمر وسيناء والداخلية تدعي انهم تابعون لجهة سيادية وترفض الافصاح عن هويتهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

*شبرا : انباء عن تبادل اطلاق نار فى شارع طوسون الآن
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*تيار الاستقلال يطالب باستفتاء شعبى على استمرار مرسى فى الحكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]p_s_ZtPx1LY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مارس 2013)

*ﺷﺒﺮﺍ : ﺍﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺒﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻃﻼﻕ ﻧﺎﺭ ﻓﻰ ﺷﺎﺭﻉ ﻃﻮﺳﻮﻥ ﺍﻵﻥ
 ﺷﻬﻮﺩ ﻋﻴﺎﻥ:
 ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺩﻟﻮﻗﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺒﺮﺍ :
 ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺍﺗﻘﺘﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻳﺪ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺻﺎﺑﺮ ﺭﺟﻌﻮﺍ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻭ
 ﻭﺍﻗﻔﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺷﺎﺭﻉ ﻃﻮﺳﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺷﺎﺭﻉ ﺷﺒﺮﺍ ﻭ ﺑﻴﻀﺮﺑﻮﺍ*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تيار الاستقلال يطالب باستفتاء شعبى على استمرار مرسى فى الحكم*



ممكن انضم للاستقلال الشعبى  طلع بيفهم  
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

*ﺇﻃﻼﻕ ﺭﺻﺎﺹ ﻋﺸﻮﺍﺋﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺤﻴﻂ ﻗﺴﻢ ﺷﺮﻃﺔ ﺭﻭﺽ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺝ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺒﺮﺍ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eG27qx6Q6B8&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات في منطقة شبرا ..ومئات المسلحون يقطعون الشوارع *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

*



​

حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل:  ليس لنا اى صلة مباشرة بالشيخ جمال صابر 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

*قام أشرف بدر رئيس تحرير جريدة الأهرام العربى، بإيداع المستندات الموجودة لدى المجلة، والتى تكشف أسماء المتورطين فى قتل الجنود المصريين فى رفح، والتى انفردت المجلة بنشرها فى عددها الأخير، للمدعى العسكرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

*هجوم بالحجارة على كنيسة الواسطى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

*انفجار في احد الفنادق يهز عاصمه نيودلهي و5 قتلى حتي الان .*


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)

*
كشف مصدر عسكري عن كواليس مرافقة الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، للرئيس محمد مرسي خلال زيارته إلى باكستان، مؤكدا أن الهدف هو توطيد أواصر التعاون العسكري بين البلدين في ظل القيادة الجديدة للقوات المسلحة.

وأضاف المصدر أن السيسي   حريص بعد تقلده منصبه الجديد كوزير للدفاع على الانفتاح على جميع الدول   الصديقة والشقيقة والتعرف على وزراء الدفاع بتلك الدول لتوطيد أواصر   التعاون وتبادل الخبرات بين البلدين، خاصة في المجال العسكري، مضيفا إن   زيارة "السيسي" للهند أيضا مع الرئيس مرسي تأتي للتأكيد على التعاون العسكري مع الهند فى جميع المجالات العسكرية.

من جهته، أكد اللواء حسن الزيات، الخبير العسكرى والاستراتيجى، إن مرافقة الفريق السيسى للرئيس محمد مرسى، لباكستان والهند، لإجراء مصالحات وبروتوكولات عسكرية معهم، حيث توجد علاقات عسكرية من وقت سابق بين مصر   وتلك الدول، مشيرا إلى أن وزير الدفاع لا يزور أى دولة إلا إذا كان هناك   توتر فى العلاقات العسكرية معها أو لإنشاء علاقات جديدة أو مصالحة.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*صحيفة إسرائيلية: تل أبيب تستغنى عن الغاز المصرى وتبرم صفقة مع أمريكا

ذكرت صحيفة "يسرائيل هيوم" أن مسئولين إسرائيليين فى مجال الطاقة أكدوا أنهم بصدد توقيع صفقة غاز طبيعى مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، تكون بديلة عن الغاز الطبيعى المصرى، على أن يبدأ الضخ منتصف إبريل القادم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

* سكان «المقطم» يجمعون توكيلات لنقل مقر إرشاد الإخوان للضرر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*ممدوح إسماعيل يقترح على مرسى تشكيل حكومة جديدة برئاسة محمود مكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*قال العقيد أحمد شوقى المتحدث باسم الضباط الملتحين إن تجربتهم إذا فشلت فلن ينجح شرع الله، مؤكدا أنه إن لم يتمكنوا من هزم العصابة التى لا تريد تطبيق شرع الله فلن ينتصر الشرع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*موقع إسرائيلى: وفد أمنى مصرى زار تل أبيب منذ أيام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*قال الكاتب الروائى يوسف زيدان شعرت بالخجل من أخطاء خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى أمس بباكستان، عندما كان يتقلد الدكتوراه الفخرية من أحد جامعاتها،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قال الكاتب الروائى يوسف زيدان شعرت بالخجل من أخطاء خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى أمس بباكستان، عندما كان يتقلد الدكتوراه الفخرية من أحد جامعاتها،*



*مين فخريه دي يا خالتي ؟
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قال الكاتب الروائى يوسف زيدان شعرت بالخجل من أخطاء خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى أمس بباكستان، عندما كان يتقلد الدكتوراه الفخرية من أحد جامعاتها،*



*قال الكاتب الروائى يوسف زيدان شعرت بالخجل من أخطاء خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى أمس بباكستان، عندما كان يتقلد الدكتوراه الفخرية من أحد جامعاتها، وأريد تصحيح المعلومات التى وردت بالخطاب، موضحاً أن من كتب هذا الخطاب للرئيس شخص خائب من الجماعة.

 وأضاف زيدان خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "مانشيت"، على قناة "أون تى فى"، أن ابن خلدون ليس له علاقة بعلم الاجتماع بالإضافة إلى أن ابن الهيثم لا علاقة له بالتشريح، وذلك على عكس ما ذكر ه الرئيس أثناء الخطاب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*انهيار عقار مكون من 13 طابقًا بالمحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*اليوم.. وقفة احتجاجية أمام "الأوقاف" وبالمحافظات ضد أخونة الوزارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: نجحنا فى إزالة 41 ألف لغم بالمنطقة الغربية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*الضباط الملتحون ينظمون مليونية الجمعة القادمة أمام قصر عابدين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*شهدت مدينة القنطرة شرق غرب سيناء مساء أمس اشتباكات بالأسلحة الآلية بين عائلتين الأولى تنتمى إلى العرب والثانية للصعايدة للمنافسة على تهريب الوقود والسيطرة على المحطات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*اليوم.. مكتب الإرشاد يناقش "أحداث المقطم" فى اجتماع مغلق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*وصل إلى القاهرة اليوم، الأربعاء، وفد دبلوماسى إسرائيلى برئاسة أميرة دوتان مديرة إدارة الشرق الأوسط بالخارجية الإسرائيلية قادمة من تل أبيب فى زيارة قصيرة لمصر تستغرق عدة ساعات.*


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2013)

* أدان الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو إسماعيل، رئيس حزب الراية، ما حدث أمس لمنسق حركة  حازمون، الشيخ جمال صابر وإلقاء القبض عليه معصوما للعنين بمنطقة شبرا.    وحمل أبو إسماعيل، رئيس الجمهورية مسئولية ماحدث، واصفه بالعار الذى لحق  بحكمه، إذا ثبت صحة الصورة المنشورة لجمال صابر وهو معصوم العينين موثق  اليدين خلف ظهره. وأضاف أبو إسماعيل فى تدوينة له عبر صفحته الرسيمة بموقع  التواصل الإجتماعى "فيس بوك" ،.."سأظل خصما لك سراً وعلنا حتى أرى كيف هي  انتفاضتك لتحاسب المسئول عن عودة هذه الرسالة الواضحة لإذلال أبناء الشعب  لتُنشر بين الناس من الجديد، فإما أن عهدك يأباها ويُسمّي من اقترفها باسمه  ويوقفه عن العمل ويحيله إلى التحقيق وإما أن عهدك كله صار موصوما بهذا  العار وسيكون لنا منه الموقف الذي ينبغي من كل عهد لا يأبى المظالم".*

*  الفجر*​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2013)

*
اشترطت سويسرا  تعيين نائب عام جديد ليس له صلة بجماعة الاخوان بدلاً من  النائب العام الحالى طلعت عبد الله وذلك كشرط رئيسى للتأكد من استقلالية  القضاء قبل الدخول فى أى إجراءات لإعادة الأموال المجمدة للنظام السابق ،  و  كذلك طلبت سويسرا عدم تدخل الحكومة الحالية أو الرئاسة في شئوت القضاء .
*


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2013)

ملك الاردن لمرسى: لا يجب ان اضغط رأسى فى الارض لكى تظهر زبيبة الصلاه


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى أمام وزارة التموين لمنع أى محاولات لاقتحامها من أصحاب المخابز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*استمرار إغلاق "التحرير" ومشادات كلامية بين الباعة أمام المجمع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*وزير التموين: القمح يكفى حتى يونيه والسكر 75 يوما والزيت 3 أشهر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*الأسوشيتدبرس: تأسيس الجماعة الإسلامية جماعات لحفظ الأمن يهدد بعنف دموى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*الداخلية تنفى تلقى "الإخوان" تدريبات قتالية فى معسكرات الأمن المركزى*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

طالبت دعوى قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة بطرد السفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة " آن با ترسون " لتدخلها فى السياسة المصرية وتصريحاتها المكرسة للانقسام الداخلى . 

واختصمت الدعوى المقامة من طارق محمود المحامى والتى حملت رقم 34665 لسنة 67 قضائية كلا من الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير الخارجية بصفتهم والسفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة . 

و قالت الدعوى إن مصر مرت بعد ثورة يناير بعدد من التطورات السياسبة ودأبت بعض الدول العربية الأجنبية على التدخل بشكل سافر فى السياسة الداخلية المصرية كما بدات السفيرة الأمريكية بالإدلاء بتصريحاتها بشكل سبب تكريسا لحالة الانقسام الداخلى وزاد الأمر عن طريق تقديم الدعم المالى والسياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات السلفية . 

وأضافت الدعوى أن تحرك السفيرة الأمريكية استهدف بناء " جبهات متنافرة " خاصة أن باترسون ، بحسب صحيفة الدعوى ، متخصصة فى حسب تصنيفها المخابراتى بالتعامل مع فصائل الإسلام السياسى . 

ومارست السفيرة المطلوب طردها ضغوطا على أحزاب المعارضة فى شهرى مارس وفبراير للمشاركة فى الإنتخابات حتى بعد صدور حكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى بوقف الانتخابات ولا زالت باترسون تدعو إلى اجراء الانتخابات . 

واعتبرت الدعوى أن استمرار وجود السفيرة الأمريكية خطر على الأمن القومى المصرى بما يستوجب معه طردها من الأراضى المصرية بعد عزما على تنفيذ استراتيجية بلادها واثارة الفتنة بمصر. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2013)

*إلغاء أمر منع 23 رجل أعمال من التصرف في أموالهم في قضية البورصة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إلغاء أمر منع 23 رجل أعمال من التصرف في أموالهم في قضية البورصة*




*النائب العام شكله وووووووووووووووحش
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*مصدر أمنى ينفى محاولة تهريب جمال صابر.. ويؤكد: موجود فى مكان آمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*كريمة الحفناوى لـ"مرسى": مصر الثورة تقول لكم "برة برة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*إغلاق 7 مدارس بأسوان حتى نهاية الأسبوع بسبب اشتباكات بين عائلتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*"الحرية والعدالة" يرفض إهانة "جمال صابر" ويطالب الشرطة بالاعتذار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 30 متهماً فى اشتباكات مظاهرة "رد القلم" بالمقطم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

14* مايو المقبل.. أولى جلسات نظر دعوى حل الأمن المركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*وصول "محمد إسماعيل" الصحفى باليوم السابع الى الطب الشرعى لبيان ما به من إصابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*الدعاة ينصبون الخيام ويغلقون أبواب "الأوقاف" لإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*عشرات السائقين يقطعون طريق "القاهرة الفيوم" اعتراضاً على نقص السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يطالب مرسى بالكشف عن تفاصيل لقاءات مشعل بالقاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*النيابة تتسلم الأسلحة والذخائر التى عثر عليها بحوزة قذاف الدم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*عرض المستشار أحمد مكى، وزير العدل، خلال الاجتماع الوزارى، اليوم الأربعاء، إعفاءه من منصبه، احتجاجاً على ما يجرى من مظاهرات ضد أحكام القضاء، وحصار المحاكم والنيابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عرض المستشار أحمد مكى، وزير العدل، خلال الاجتماع الوزارى، اليوم الأربعاء، إعفاءه من منصبه، احتجاجاً على ما يجرى من مظاهرات ضد أحكام القضاء، وحصار المحاكم والنيابات*



*وزير العدل: الإعلام يحرض على حصار المحاكم والتنديد بأحكام القضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*رئيس"المستقلة للدعاة": "الأوقاف" تتأخون ولابد من حمايتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*ليبيا ترحل 126 مصريا بدعوى إصابتهم بالكبد الوبائى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*تحت شعار "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة"، تحدَّت القوات المسلحة ارتفاع الأسعار بتوفير السلع الغذائية للمواطنين، اليوم الأربعاء، بمنطقة وسط البلد بأسعار مخفَّضة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*وفاة الشهيد 48 بأحداث بورسعيد فى الدقهلية متأثراً بطلق نارى فى الصدر

 لفظ الشهيد صلاح محمد عبد العظيم الجميعى (18 سنة) أنفاسه الأخيرة داخل مستشفى المنصورة الجامعى متأثراً بإصابته فى أحداث بورسعيد الأخيرة، ليرتفع عدد الشهداء بورسعيد الذين سقطوا جراء الأحداث الأخيرة إلى 48.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*الصالة الرئاسية بمطار القاهرة تستعد لاستقبال "مرسى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*رئيس مجلس الدولة الأسبق: حكم حل "الجماعة" الصادر فى 92 واجب النفاذ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*محامى "الإخوان": تقرير "المفوضين" يهيئ أجواء العنف قبل حصار "الإرشاد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الوزراء: لا نية لتعديل أو تغيير فى الحكومة بالوقت الراهن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*مسيرة من محمد محمود لمنزل "جيكا" لتهنئة والدته بـ"عيد الأم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*وحيد عبد المجيد: طلب وزير العدل الإعفاء من منصبه "متأخر"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*"رشوان": "الصحفيين" سيرد على بيان الإخوان الليلة

أكد الدكتور ضياء رشوان، نقيب الصحفيين، أنه سيتم مناقشة بيان الإخوان المسلمين فى الاجتماع الأول لمجلس النقابة فى السادسة مساء اليوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الوزراء: المجلس أصر على تراجع وزير العدل عن طلب إعفائه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*شباب القضاة لـ"مكى":استقلال القضاء أهدر فى عهدك وطلب الاستقالة تأخر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: نشر صورة جمال صابر صدمتنا.. ونطالب الداخلية بتوضيح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*مرسى يصل مطار القاهرة قادماً من الهند​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية يطالب بزيادة التسليح ويعلن عودة ضابط بـ"لحيته"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*الغزالى حرب للأئمة المعتصمين: لا تسمحوا للإخوان باختطاف الأزهر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: وثيقة العنف ضد المرأة تفتح الباب للعلاقات المحرمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*حولت مصلحة الطب الشرعى محمد إسماعيل، الصحفى بجريدة اليوم السابع، الذى تم الاعتداء عليه من قبل قوات الأمن الأحد الماضى، أثناء تغطيته الأحداث التى شهدها محيط مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم منذ السبت الماضى لاستشارى طب شرعى .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*مصدر بالجماعة يفجر مفاجأة: الإخوان تحولت لجمعية أهلية منذ أيام*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مارس 2013)

> *مصدر بالجماعة يفجر مفاجأة: الإخوان تحولت لجمعية أهلية منذ أيام*


*وبالنسبة للمرشد هيبقى رئيس جمعية يعنى نهتف يسقط يسقط حكم ايه بالظبط ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وبالنسبة للمرشد هيبقى رئيس جمعية يعنى نهتف يسقط يسقط حكم ايه بالظبط ؟؟*



*ولسسسسه
أنباء عن رد الاعتبار للشاطر بقرار جمهورى والرئاسة ترفض التعليق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2013)

*القضاء الأسبانى يرفض تسليم حسين سالم للسلطات المصرية للمرة الثانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2013)

*أنباء عن رد الاعتبار للشاطر بقرار جمهورى والرئاسة ترفض التعليق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2013)

*



وصمتت الخراف ........​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2013)

*جهادى سابق: تصرفات الداخلية مع جمال صابر تنذر بأعمال اغتيالات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2013)

*الليلة ....... عشية عيد ابونا بيشوى كامل .......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2013)

*وزير المالية يجتمع مع أوراسكوم حاليًا وسط أنباء عن التصالح النهائى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*مرسى ورئيس وزراء الهند يعربان عن قلقهما من الوضع الأمنى بسوريا*
*طيب وبالنوسبه حضرتك للشقيقه مصر ووضعها الامنى مفيش اى قلق خالص مالص عند سيادتك ولا ايه النوظام !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*رغدة تتهم شباب الإخوان بمحاولة اغتيالها بسبب تضامنها مع بشار الأسد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*صباحى والأسوانى ووالدة خالد سعيد يشهدون حفل زفاف أحمد دومة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*قال عبد المنعم عبد المقصود، محامى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن الدكتور محمد مهدى عاكف مرشد الجماعة السابق، هو مدير للجماعة بعد توفيق أوضاعها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*"العدل": "مكى" مستمر فى منصبه حتى اختيار بديل له فى الوزارة الجديدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*رئيس المخابرات الليبية يصل القاهرة لمتابعة قضية قذاف الدم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*محامى قذاف الدم: هناك صفقة مصرية ليبية لتسليم موكلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

* أسرة قتيل "العسال" تتوعد جمال صابر: مش هانسيب حقنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*اليوم.. مؤتمر بالمصريين الأحرار بشبرا لكشف وقائع احتجاز أقباط بليبيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*رويترز:الثورة المصرية فشلت فى تحقيق إصلاح الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*عودة حركة القطارات والسيارات بسوهاج بعد إعادة الفتاة المتغيبة لأهلها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*مصرع مواطن مصرى جديد بطعنات لصوص فى السعودية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*قال أحمد الفضالى رئيس حزب السلام الديمقراطى ومنسق تيار الاستقلال أن الحكم الذى سيصدر فى دعوى حل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين يوم الثلاثاء القادم هو الحل وإغلاق مقرات الجماعة كحكم واجب النفاذ.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*الشيخ مرجان الجوهرى تعليقا على دكتوراه مرسى: الفلسفة حرام شرعا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*"الوفد": التشاؤم يعم مصر وحال البلاد من سىء لأسوأ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*"الإخوان" تعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا اليوم للرد على أحداث مكتب الإرشاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*عبد المقصود: اضطررنا لإشهار الجماعة لمزيد من الحيطة والحذر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*تموين القاهرة: انضمام 181 مخبزا للمنظومة الجديدة بالمنطقة الجنوبية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*شلل مرورى بشوارع القاهرة بسبب نقص السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*"جلوبال بوست": العبث بالخبز المدعم أكثر الإجراءات مجازفة سياسية بمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*البرعى: سأرفع دعوى قضائية لإثبات خطأ إجراءات إشهار "الإخوان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*طالب حزب الحركة الوطنية المصرية، باستقالة نجوى خليل وزيرة التأمينات والشئون الاجتماعية، على خلفية إشهار جمعية الإخوان المسلمين كجمعية مركزية تحت رقم 644 لسنة 2013، وذلك بالمخالفة لقانون الجمعيات الأهلية رقم 84 لسنة 2002 ولائحته التنفيذية التى تحظر على الجمعيات ممارسة أى نشاط سياسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*عمرو موسى: لابد من عودة رجال الأعمال الوطنيين مثل رشيد وساويرس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*"ائتلاف أسر الشهداء": مصابو الثورة يطلبون حق اللجوء السياسى لألمانيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*انسحاب الصحفيين من مؤتمر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*قررت نيابة شماله القاهرة الكلية بإشراف المستشار وائل حسين، المحامى العام الأول للنيابات، حجز 4 متهمين جدد على ذمة التحريات، وذلك على خلفية الاشتباكات الدامية التى وقعت بمنطقة شبرا الاثنين الماضى، والتى أسفرت عن وفاة 3 مواطنين وإصابة 19 آخرين وتحطيم 130 محلا وإتلاف 70 سيارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*وصف الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد، أستاذ القانون، وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إعلان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين توفيق أوضاعها وإشهارها طبقا لقانون الجمعيات الأهلية الحالى، بأنها نوع من "الطبخة" التى لم تتضح معالمها بعد، مشيرا إلى أن هناك العديد من الأخطاء القانونية تشوب عملية إشهار جمعية الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*ليبيون يتظاهرون أمام "النائب العام" للتنديد بتسليم "قذاف الدم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*ضبط فلسطينى بحوزته 16طلقة آلى وفيديو لتدريبات حماس بزى الجيش المصرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*عضو بـ"الإنقاذ": ما سبب زيارة "مشعل" لجمعية الإخوان "الأهلية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*ثلاث لجان بـ"التعليم" تحقق فى واقعة قص شعر تلاميذ "ابن خلدون"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*إسراء عبد الفتاح للمشاركين فى جمعة رد الكرامة: غداً التجمع الساعة 2 بميدان النافورة بالمقطم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*التعاون الدولى: إجراءات تسليم "قذاف الدم" لا علاقة لها بأزمة المتهمين بـ"التبشير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*أهالى سوهاج يوقفون قطارات قبلى مجددا احتجاجا على الانفلات الأمنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

* التلاوى: يجب سحب كارت الدين من "الإخوان" لأنهم يشوهونه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*"أنا آسف يا ريس" تهنئ سوزان مبارك بعيد الأم

تقدمت إدارة صفحة أنا أسف يا ريس على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" بمناسبة الاحتفال السنوى بعيد الأم بالشكر لسوزان مبارك.
وقالت الصفحة: "بالنيابة عن كل أعضاء الصفحة وبالنيابة عن أولادك وأحفادك وفى ذكرى عيد الأم لا نجد سوى الشكر والتقدير لكل ما بذلتيه من مجهود وعناء".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * أسرة قتيل "العسال" تتوعد جمال صابر: مش هانسيب حقنا*



*ده حكم الشريعة الإسلامية ..... اللى بيطالب بيها البلطجى جمال صابر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

*حريق هائل فى كنيسة ماريو حنا ببولاق الدكرور
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 مارس 2013)

قذاف الدم فى رسالة لمرسى: ما يحدث معى أمر كيدى لغرض سياسى بحت


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

*



سقوط كوبري بركة السبع ................الجديد​*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2013)

*مين قذاف الدم دا كمان
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مين قذاف الدم دا كمان
> *



*أحمد قذاف الدم  ده يبقى ابن عم معمر القذافى ومن الشخصيات الامنيه الكبيره فى ليبيا وكان  منسق العلاقات الليبية المصرية  ويُقال انه كان هربان بملايين كتيره مش فاكره كام وكان عايش فى مصر لحد ما تمت الصفقه والرئاسه قررت تسلمه لليبيا بحجة ان الانتربول طالبه رغم انه أمه مصريه 
دى تقريباا كل معلوماتى عنه ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أحمد قذاف الدم  ده يبقى ابن عم معمر القذافى ومن الشخصيات الامنيه الكبيره فى ليبيا وكان  منسق العلاقات الليبية المصرية  ويُقال انه كان هربان بملايين كتيره مش فاكره كام وكان عايش فى مصر لحد ما تمت الصفقه والرئاسه قررت تسلمه لليبيا بحجة ان الانتربول طالبه رغم انه أمه مصريه
> دى تقريباا كل معلوماتى عنه ..*



*لم يطلب الأنتربول قذاف الدم لأنه لم يصدر بحقه ىحكم جنائى ..... الغباء الرئاسى بيستغبى المصريين  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OXZTdefZ50o&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لم يطلب الأنتربول قذاف الدم لأنه لم يصدر بحقه ىحكم جنائى ..... الغباء الرئاسى بيستغبى المصريين  *



*الحقيقه يا استاذى ان اللى قال الكلام ده علاء حسانين  عضو مجلس الشعب السابق لانه صديق قذاف الدم من 15 سنه وكان موجود معاه اثناء القبض عليه وقال ان الشرطه المصريه كان مصاحبها شخص واحد من الانتربول 
سمعته بيقول كده على قناة الاون تى فى او السى بى سى مش متذكره بالظبط .. *


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2013)

احمد قذاف الدم مطلوب من الانتربول الدولى بسبب حمله لجواز سفر مزور (تلفيق ) وكمان بسبب انه كما يقال استولى على شركة ليبيه على طريق الاسماعيليه ودة اللى نفاه احمد قذاف الدم تماما 
والشرطة المصريه حطت التاتش بتاعها وقالت انه اعتدى على ظابط شرطة 
الراجل ده طالب باللجوء السياسي لمصر ايام المجلس العسكرى ولم يرد عليه 
بس عينوله حراسه من الشرطة علشان ميتمش اغتياله 
وهو منسق العلاقات المصريه الليبيه من 35 سنه حسب ما يقال 
وانه تمت صفقة بين المجحوم خيرت الشاطر والسلطات الليبيه بتسليم احمد قذاف الدم و3 اخرى من رموز نظام القذافى الموجودين فى مصر مقابل 2 مليار دولار 
ودى الصفقة الىل اكدتها احد المجلات  بشدة ومنعرفش صحة الكلام من عدمه


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*ذكرت صحيفة "معاريف" الإسرائيلية أن مواطناً مصرياً طلب العلاج فى إسرائيل لأخيه المصاب فى ثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> سقوط كوبري بركة السبع ................الجديد​*



*قال حسام فوده، المستشار السابق لوزير النقل، إن سوء الصيانة والتلاعب بمواصفات الإنشاء وراء انهيار كوبرى بركة السبع بالمنوفية فجر اليوم، الخميس، والذى لم يمر على إنشائه أكثر من 4 سنوات بتكلفة 42 مليون جنيه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*قذاف الدم فى رسالة لمرسى: ما يحدث معى أمر كيدى لغرض سياسى بحت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*أهالى المطرية بالدقهلية يهاجمون مقر "الحرية والعدالة" ومركز الشرطة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*مدينة ومركز نبروة المنصورة فيها حرب شوارع من الفجر بسبب خناقة على البنزين اتقتل فيها 2 واصابة 9 ومن بينهم مأمور المركز
 المصري الحر*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قال حسام فوده، المستشار السابق لوزير النقل، إن سوء الصيانة والتلاعب بمواصفات الإنشاء وراء انهيار كوبرى بركة السبع بالمنوفية فجر اليوم، الخميس، والذى لم يمر على إنشائه أكثر من 4 سنوات بتكلفة 42 مليون جنيه.*



*الكبارى يتم تنفيذها تحت اشراف وزارة النقل وبواسطة شركات القطاع العام ..... يعنى السارق والمسروق هو الحكومة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

*بلطجية يحرقون مغلق أخشاب مملوك لقبطي بملوي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

*سلفيين يتجمهرون لمنع بناء كنيسة السيدة العذراء بأبو العباس بالمنيا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكبارى يتم تنفيذها تحت اشراف وزارة النقل وبواسطة شركات القطاع العام ..... يعنى السارق والمسروق هو الحكومة*



*ايه !!
 كوبري بركه السبع وقع 
دنا فضلت رايح جاي علي الطريق 
وكنت بخرم من وسط الزراعات علشان كانو قافلين الطريق بسببه 
وكان في معدات ضخمه 

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق بكنيسة ماريوحنا في بولاق الدكرور بعد أتى على دورين من الكنيسة وامتد لعقار مجاور 

أصابع الاتهام طبعا تشير الى المتهم المعتاد ..... الماااااااس الكهربائي !


*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*تجمع العديد من شباب الإخوان المسلمين مساء اليوم الخميس، أمام مقر المركز العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم، وذلك استعداد لمليونية "رد الكرامة" غدا الجمعة، والتى دعا إليها عدد من القوى الثورية والسياسية، ردا على ما حدث أمام مكتب الإرشاد فى مقتبل الأسبوع الجارى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*شباب جبهة الإنقاذ يعلنون مشاركتهم فى تظاهرات "الإرشاد" غدًا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تجمع العديد من شباب الإخوان المسلمين مساء اليوم الخميس، أمام مقر المركز العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم، وذلك استعداد لمليونية "رد الكرامة" غدا الجمعة، والتى دعا إليها عدد من القوى الثورية والسياسية، ردا على ما حدث أمام مكتب الإرشاد فى مقتبل الأسبوع الجارى.*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

*موديز تخفض تصنيفها لمصر بسبب الأوضاع السياسية غير المستقرة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

*صفوت حجازى فى غزة: بيادة الجندى الحمساوى برقبة أى جيش على وجه الأرض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يتجمعون أمام «الإرشاد» لحمايته من «رد الكرامة»*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

*والد قتيل شبرا: مجموعة من الأشخاص الملتحين يرتدون ملابس نصف ركبة ينتمون لجماعة حازمون عرضوا مليون جنية مقابل التنازل عن قتل ابنى ....... 

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*شباب الإخوان يغلقون نوافذ مبنى مكتب الإرشاد بـ"اللحام"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*الأمن المركزى: لا نؤمن "الإرشاد" والقوات موجودة لفض الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*أسر شهداء السويس لـ"مرسى": إما القصاص أو الرحيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)

*أبو العز الحريرى: سيتم محاصرة مقر الإخوان غير الشرعى غداً*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2013)

*تجمع  العديد من شباب الإخوان المسلمين مساء اليوم الخميس، أمام مقر المركز  العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم، وذلك استعداد لمليونية "رد  الكرامة" غدا الجمعة، والتى دعا إليها عدد من القوى الثورية والسياسية، ردا  على ما حدث أمام مكتب الإرشاد فى مقتبل الأسبوع الجارى.*


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2013)

*
 




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*أصحاب المحال بالمقطم يغلقون المحلات بالخشب خوفا من" جمعة الكرامة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*حازمون يؤدون تمارين رياضية ويهتفون "صاعقة "أمام الإرشاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*قال المستشار أحمد الفضالى منسق تيار الاستقلال ورئيس حزب السلام الديمقراطى إن هناك حشودا من شباب الإخوان تستعد لمحاصرة شباب الثورة فى المقطم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يطالب الحكومة بالتدخل للإفراج عن المحتجزين بليبيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حازمون يؤدون تمارين رياضية ويهتفون "صاعقة "أمام الإرشاد*



*قال مصطفى قمر، القيادى ب"حازمون"، إن أعضاء الحركة سيقفون على الحياد بين القوى المدنية والإخوان، خلال تظاهرات اليوم أمام مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم.:smil12:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*دفعت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة بمجموعات خلف أسوار المركز العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*اليوم.. 5 مسيرات للقوى الثورية تتوجه لـ"الإرشاد" بجمعة "رد الكرامة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*منصة لـ"طلاب الشريعة" أمام قصر عابدين للمشاركة بمليونية "لن نيأس" تضامنا مع الضباط الملتحين..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*مرشد الإخوان: لن نفرط فى مقراتنا وأنفسنا وممتلكاتنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*خيري رمضان جاب الصوره دي
 عربات نقل تحمل حجارة وكسر رخام تقوم بتفريغها امام مقر الاخوان تحت اشراف شباب الاخوان والقيادات.وللعلم دة الباب الخلفى للمقر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*عاصفة ترابية تجتاح القاهرة الكبرى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*سواقين الميكروباصات المقطم من رمسيس مش عاوزين يأخدو أجره وعملينها ببلاش وفي منهم ناس بتنده إرشاد إرشاد وفي ناس تانيه خرفان خرفان
 ده شكله يوم جامد من أوله*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*



* 
 *حيوان غريب "يعقر" 9" اطفال ويثير الذعر بالوراق
* *
    شهدت جزيرة الوراق أمس حالة من الذعر بسبب* ‬هجوم عشرات من الحيوانات  الغريبة المسعورة علي الأطفال وقيامها بعقرهم في مناطق متفرقة من الجسم  ووصل عدد الأطفال الذين اصيبوا إلي *٩ ‬اصابات متفاوتة في الوجه والعين  والكتف*.
* *
    المصدر : الاخبار*​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*إغلاق 4 موانئ بالسويس وبوغازى الإسكندرية لسوء الأحوال الجوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*منصة "الشهداء" ببورسعيد تستعد لاستقبال مرتضى منصور وتوفيق عكاشة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*توافد الضباط الملتحين أمام قصر عابدين للمطالبة بعودتهم للعمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*لافتات جديدة فى التحرير استعدادا لجمعة "رد الكرامة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*انتقد الدكتور عبد الله شحاتة، المستشار الاقتصادى لوزير المالية، التهديدات الصادرة عن الاتحاد الأوروبى بوقف المساعدات الخارجية لمصر، وربطها بإجراء "إصلاحات" سياسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*جلوبال بوست: رفع رسوم السفن فى القناة قد يمثل ضربة خطيرة لاقتصاد مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*الأرصاد: رياح مثيرة للرمال تصل لحد العواصف الترابية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*شباب ٦ ابريل تلقي البرسيم امام منزل مرسي بالتجمع الخامس
 ماااااااااااااااااااااااء ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

* عشان لو حصل ضرب قناص تكونوا عارفين مين اللي بيضرب ! 



*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*إسماعيل هنية : مستعدون لكشف مرتكبي حادث رفح*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*عـــــــــــــــــاجل : اشتباكات واصابات فى المقطم الان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

* 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*BBC : حماس تهدد بضرب السد العالى ان تم الهجوم على مقرات الاخوان فى مصر.
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*عصـام العريان على قناة مصر25 : لو لم يتدخل الجيش لحمايتنا سوف نستدعى جيشنا و نحاصر الحدود المصرية و لن يهنأ مصرى واحد فى منـزلة.*
​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*كد الدكتور محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية أن عدد المصابين فى الاشتباكات الدائرة بمحيط مقر الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم بلغ حتى الآن 27 مصابا.
وأضاف لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه تم نقل 6 مصابين لمستشفيات التأمين الصحى مدينة نصر، البنك الأهلى، المقطم التخصصى كما تم إسعاف 21 مصابا عن سيارات الإسعاف المتمركزة بموقع الاشتباكات وعددها 30 سيارة تم توزيعها بميدان النافورة وأمام نادى الشرق للتأمين وشارعى 9 و10 كما تم نقل مصاب بمحافظة الشرقية لمستشفى الزقازيق العام ليصل عدد المصابين 28 مصاب كما نفى وجود أى وفيات حتى الآن.*


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*مدرعة شرطة بالمحلة تردد عبر مكبر الصوت*
*"جئنا لحماية الشعب"*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*أبو بركة : *

*لن نسمح بحرق مقرات الإخوان وسنتعامل مع المقتحمين كمجرمين*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*شهود عيان : *

*الإخوان يطلقون الخرطوش على المتظاهرين بمحيط "النافورة"*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*عاجل : إصابة مرشح الرئاسة خالد علي بإصابة شديدة في الكتف
 وهو الآن بالمستشفى*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*الدكتور هانى من المستشفى الميدانى بالمقطم فوق باركليز على  قناة اون تى فى يعلن أنهم فى حاجه لاطباء *


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو شارع 9 يتوجهون لميدان النافورة لمساندة المصابين*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*شركات الانترنت على تويتر :حدث عطل فني بأحد كابلات الانترنت البحرية الدولية, مما قد يؤثر على كفائة خدمة الانترنت​ الدستور الاصلي

والسرعه عندي سيئه جدا​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*صورة  خالد علي الأن وهو في المستشفي اثناء اجراء الأشعة علي كتفه للدخول الي  غرغة العمليات لأجراء عملية رد للكتف . بعد اصابته فى المقطم اثناء دفاعه  عن احد المتظاهرين   
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*عاااااااااااااجل
 انباء غير مؤكدة عن اجتماع المجلس الاعلي للقوات المسلحة دون مرسي الان  لبحث الموقف المتأزم والاحتقان وبعض تهديدات حماس والاخوان بتحويل مصر الي  سوريا واحراق كل اخضر ويابس في حالة اقتحام المقر الرئيسي للاخوان  بالمقطم.!!؟*
​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*البلتاجى على حسابه تويتر :*
*أذا اقتحم المتظاهرين مكتب الارشاد *
*سنحول مصر الى سوريا فى أقل من 24ساعه*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*الإخوان يسيطرون على جبل المقطم*

*وملثمون يبادلونهم الخرطوش*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*شباب الإخوان يرشقون المتظاهرين بالحجارة من داخل مسجد "الحمد" *​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*البلتاجى يقوم بحذف التغريدة *
*التى*
* تهدد بحرب اهلية رد على مظاهرات المقطم*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*أحرق المتظاهرون 3 أتوبيسات للإخوان في محيط ميدان النافورة *
*وذلك ردا على اعتداءات الإخوان على المتظاهرين بالمقطم.*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*قيام العشرات من المتظاهرين بمهاجمة *
*مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بالمحلة الكبرى *
*وإحراقه بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف والحجارة على مقر الحزب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*ضباط  أمن المنطقة المركزية رفضوا طلب المقدم أحمد بتسليم خزن سلاح الضباط  الشخصي وسحب إبرة ضرب النار من جنود الحراسات على الأبراج والأسوار، فحدثت  مشادة كلامية تطورت لاشتباك بالأيدي بين ضابط الحرس الجمهوري وأحد ضباط أمن  المنطقة المركزية، فقام على إثرها ضباط أمن المنطقة المركزية باحتجاز ضابط  الحرس الجمهوري في غرفة التليفون لتهدئته وجردوه من سلاحه الشخصي والسيطرة  عليه، بعدما أصيب بحالة هياج وشتائم في ضباط أمن المنطقة المركزية.
 المصري الحر*
​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*هتافات الاخوان اليوم*
*"والله زمان وبعودة .. ليلة ابوكو سودة"..*
*" هنعلمكم الادب .. هي دي بداية الغضب"..*
*"حرية وعدالة .. المرسي وراه رجالة".*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية يعلن أن عدد المصابين فى الاشتباكات*
* بمحيط مقر جماعة الإخوان بالمقطم، ارتفع حتى الآن إلى 71 حالة*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*أكد كارم رضوان عضو مجلس شورى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين*
* وعضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة*
* أن الجماعة **لن تدفع بمزيد من شبابها إلى المقطم*
* منعا لإراقة المزيد من الدماء*
* وعدم تطور الأحداث أكثر من ذلك !!!!*
*وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

* 
خالد علي المحامي و المرشح السابق للرئاسه يحمي احد انصار الاخوان بعد الاعتداء عليه

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*الصحة: 28 مصابا حصيلة تظاهرات «المقطم» والشرقية.. ولا وفيات حتى الآن - #التحرير*
​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*وصلوا 71 مصاب *​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن المرابطة فى محيط مكتب إرشاد *
*جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قنابل الغاز بهدف تفرقة المتظاهرين *
*من محيط المكتب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*عاااااااااااااااجل

 الأسكندرية : حرق مقر الأخوان المسلمين فى مصطفى كامل*
​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*كردون أمنى بمحيط مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بالروضة بعد التعدى عليه*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*قام عدد من متظاهرى الإسكندرية بالصعود *
*إلى مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بمنطقة فلمنج*
* واستخراج بعض محتوياته وإلقائها فى الطريق*
* وذلك أثناء تحركهم فى مسيرة ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*​


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

#رصد|#مصر| #المقطم الآن .. 100 إصابة في صفوف الاخوان محاصرين داخل مسجد الحمد بالقرب من مكتب الارشاد


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

#رصد|#مصر| مراسلنا |يحدث الآن .. #الاسكندرية : إطلاق طلقات خرطوش وقنابل مولتوف من قبل المتظاهرين على #الإخوان


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

خالد حنفي امين حزب الحرية والعدالة:هناك انتخابات بعد اقل من شهرين وهي التي ستدل على راي الشارع في حكم الاخوان


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

لإرهابية ف ناعوت ‏@FatimaNaoot 51s
بيننا وبين إسرائيل معاهدة تضمن عدم هجومها علينا، لكن للأسف ليس بيننا وبين حماس معاهدة تحمينا منهم. من يحمينا من حماس بعد الله؟


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

#رصد|#مصر| د. أحمد عارف المتحدث الاعلامي باسم #الإخوان لقناة النهار :

- ما يحدث الآن اجرام بما تحويه الكلمة


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

شاب من جماعة الاخوان


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

مقر الحرية والعدالة فلمنج الاسكندرية
بيشوى لحمة باين


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

ده واحد من الاخوان بيقولوا انه اتروق


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

حرق مقر الاخوان في العصافرة بجانب كرنفال على شريط القطار قرب شارع التلاجه الاسكندريه


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

متظاهرون يحاصرون عقار يتواجد به عناصر مسلحة تطلق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

اسم يوسف B+ Bassem Youssef
انباء عن احتماليه قطع خدمه الأنترنت فى الساعات القليله القادمه..!


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

عااااااااااااااجل 
بالأسلحة النارية والبيضاء..الإخوان يحاولون «تحرير» أفرادهم المحتجزين بمسجد المقطم.. والمتظاهرون يتصدون لهم


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

صورة للمواجهات الآن بين الثوار و #الإخوان بـ #المقطم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> اسم يوسف B+ Bassem Youssef
> انباء عن احتماليه قطع خدمه الأنترنت فى الساعات القليله القادمه..!



* هي مشكله في الكبل البحري 
والسرعه عندي تيت اوي :smil8:
*​


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

عاااااااااااجل كاااااااارثه شييييييييييييييير
متصله على قناه البلد
فيه عربيات مكروباصات تحمل اخوان جايه فى الطريق 
ورائت بعينى عربيات الاسعاف فاضبه تقف وتحمل اخوان ومسلحين 

مش قولنا لكم دول بتوع وزاره الداخليه اللى هيدعموا الاخوان


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هي مشكله في الكبل البحري
> والسرعه عندي تيت اوي :smil8:
> *​



انا السرعة عندى نصف تيت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)




----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

ده عشان خاطرك يا مرفت


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

العريان تعليقا على أحداث "الإرشاد": رحل 3 ملوك و4 رؤساء وبقي اﻹخوان دعوة ربانية.. وما يحدث ﻻ يزعجنى


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

عاااااااااااااجل طنطا تشتعل

معارك طاحنه بين الإخوان والمتظاهرين الان


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

#رصد|#مصر| ممدوح اسماعيل للرئيس: دماء المصريين في رقبتك


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

من الاخوان


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

رفعت السعيد : الاخوان يصارعون صراع حياه أو موت لانهم يعرفون ما سيحدث لهم بعد سقوط حكم المرشد .. وورد لي الان أن الاخوان يقومون بتخزين الاسلحة في المساجد .


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

لنائب العام عامل نفسه من بنها بالنسبه لاحمد المغير مع انه فى كل الاحداث اللى فيها ( دم ) متواجد .. ومتصور كمان !!


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

صفوت حجازى :
الاقتراب من مكتب الارشاد كالاعتداء على البيت الحرام


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

200 واحد من الاخوان المسلمين محاصرين فى مسجد بلال بن رباح بالمقطم ..
ويتصلون بقيادات الجماعة بمبنى الارشاد ولا يردون عليهم ... ويشتكون سوء ادارة الجماعة للوضع الحالى لهم ...


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

ده الاخ اللى اتحرق النهارده بسبب انه كان ماسك مولتوف ومعرفش يرميه .. فولع فى نفسه ..! هو حاليا من ضمن المحاصرين فى المسجد اللى المتظاهرين محاصرينه فى المقطم


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

الدستور | الأمن يكثف هجومه على المتظاهرين ويقذف المنازل بالغاز


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

ليوم السابع
عاصم بكرى: مسلحون إخوان اقتحموا منزلى طالبين الحماية من المتظاهرين

تمكن المتظاهرون أمام فيلا 8 بالمقطم من تحرير الإعلامى عاصم بكرى مالك العقار، بعد اقتحام ما يقرب من 10 مسلحين تابعين لجماعة اﻹخوان المسلمين للعقار للاحتماء به من المتظاهرين.


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

عاااااااااااااااااااجل...مصر:

إستقالة أحد قيادات الإخوان بمدينة (طوخ) محافظة القليوبية ...

قدم (مصطفى الهباء) استقالته من حزب الحريه والعداله بطوخ وصرح الهباء ان اسباب استقالته اعتراضا على الأحداث الأخيرة وإعتراضا منه على وهميه مشروع النهضه المزعوم وقيام بعض اعضاء الحريه والعداله بالضغوط على الاجهزه التنفيذيه لتعين اقاربهم واضاف ان لديه مستندات وملفات تدين قيادات من الاخوان المسلمين بمحافظه القليوبيه وتقدمهم الى المحاكمه.


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

حرق مقر الحرية والعدالة بشارع «شكرى القوتلى» بالمحلة
تعبت من رفع الصور


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

امرى لله


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

مدرعة أمن مركزي تطارد المتظاهرين بشارع 9 بالمقطم بالغاز والخرطوش


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

آثار الحكيم تصف جماعة الإخوان بـ “الإرهابية” والرئيس بـ “الفاشى


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2013)

*احمد عارف، احد المتحدثين بإسم الاخوان على قناة النهار منذ دقيقتين يحاول تأجيج الفتنة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين ويدعى ان المتظاهرين يستعينون بسكان المقطم ( معظمهم مسيحيين) للهجوم علي الإخوان فى المساجد
قصر الأتحادية كله سكان مسيحيون 60% البلتاجى
مسجد القائد ابراهيم 80% منهم مسيحيون خيرت الشاطر
المقطم معظمه مسيحيون
يبدوا ان شعب مصر 80% مسيحيين فى المظاهرات
3% مسيحيون عند بناء كنائس وتعيين فى وظائف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2013)

*خبر غير مؤكد: الظواهري عاد من باكستان علي متن طائرة الرئاسة برفقة مرسي في صفقة مع جهاز استخباراتي دولي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Uylp8kBkJqk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2013)

عاجل| بوابات بشرية لـ"الإخوان" حول أماكن احتجاز المتظاهرين وتعذيبهم
قام أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين بسحل وتعذيب عدد من المتظاهرين بجوار مسجد بلال بن رباح، حيث ألقت الإخوان القبض على عدد منهم أثناء الاشتباكات بشارع 9، وتم نقلهم إلى المساحة الرملية الموجودة بجوار المسجد، واحتجازهم والاعتداء عليهم.
وتم نقل البعض منهم على الدراجات البخارية إلى تلك المساحة، المحتجز بها المتظاهرين، والبعض الآخر تم سحله إلى مكان الاحتجاز، فيما تنزف الدماء بكل مكان بجسدهم ووجوههم، في واقعة تشبه إلى حد كبير واقعة الاعتداء على المتظاهرين أمام "الاتحادية".
ويشكل الإخوان عددا من الدروع البشرية في الطريق إلى المسجد، يقودها مسؤولو المناطق الشعبية، ومحاولة التحقق من شخصية أي شخص يشتبهون فيه أو يرتابون منه، لدرجة تصل التحقق من شخصية بعضهم البعض، وتتمركز تلك الدروع البشرية في أول شارع مؤدي لمسجد بلال بن رباح، وعلى بعد أمتار دروع أخرى؛ ويوجد عدد كبير من الأعضاء الذين يتناوبون للاعتداء على المتظاهرين.


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو المنصورة يشعلون النار بمقر الحرية والعدالة بشارع الجلاء*


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2013)

*



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2013)

*فوز التيار المدنى بمقعد نقيب صيادلة جنوب الصعيد ومرشح الإخوان الأخير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يحرر الإخوان المحتجزين فى مسجد الحمد ويترك متظاهرين محتجزين بمسجد ابن رباح

هى المساجد وظيفتها ايه اليومين دول ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2013)

*عشرات المسلحين يطلقون النار فى الهواء بشوارع العريش.. وسط غياب تام للشرطة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2013)

*شركات الانترنت على تويتر :حدث عطل فني بأحد كابلات الانترنت البحرية الدولية, مما قد يؤثر على كفائة خدمة الانترنت*


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*الصحة : ارتفاع أعداد المصابين بالمقطم لـ207 ولا وفيات*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*الإخوان" و"الداخلية"*
*يعتدون على ثاني محرر لـ"الوطن"*
*وتم نقله إلى المستشفى في حالة إعياء*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*ملثمون مسلحون يحرقون فاترينات وأكشاك لبيع السجائر بالعريش*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*هاجمت 6 مدرعات تابعة لقوات اﻷمن المركزى المتظاهرون أمام فيلا الإعلامى عاصم بكرى بقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، كما تمكنت قوات الأمن من تحرير 10 مسلحين تابعين لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين بعد محاصرتهم داخل الفيلا، لما يقرب من 7 ساعات متواصلة.
وهلل المحتجزون مكبرين "الله أكبر.. الله أكبر"، ساجدين لله شكرا قبل أن يصعدوا لسيارات اﻷمن المركزى ووصفوا القوات بـ "اﻷبطال".*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*القوات المسلحة تخصص أتوبيسات لنقل ركاب قطار العياط المتوقف*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*"التيارالمدنى" يكتسح انتخابات الصيادلة بـ10مقاعد مقابل 2 للإخوان*​


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)




----------



## BITAR (23 مارس 2013)

*لقى اثنان مصرعهما، وأصيب 7 آخرون، ممن ينتمون لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بدمياط، فى حادث تصادم، أثناء عودتهم صباح اليوم السبت من المقطم، إثر  تصادم السيارة التى كانوا يستقلونها بشجرة فى طريقهم إلى دمياط بمفارق  سرابيوم طريق الإسماعيلية القاهرة الصحراوى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2013)

*فرنسا تكرم نجيب ساويرس وتسليمه وسام جوقة الشرف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2013)

*إحالة شقيق مؤسس لازم حازم للجنايات بتهمة تعاطي المخدرات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2013)

*الحاخام الإسرائيلى نير بن أرتسى: توقعوا سقوط مصر قريباً!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2013)

*عبد الرحمن عز: حرق مدينة الإعلام عمل ثوري..

صفحات إسلامية: سنقتحم مدينة الفساد يوم الأحد 24/3 *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2013)

*جنود الأمن المركزى بالبحيرة يقطعون الطريق احتجاجاً على مقتل زميلهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2013)

*تجديد حبس جمال صابر ونجليه فى قضية أحداث شبرا 15 يوما*


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فرنسا تكرم نجيب ساويرس وتسليمه وسام جوقة الشرف*



دى ناس بتفهم وبتعرف تقدر 

مش  مرسى اللى عايز يرجع مصر للجاهليه 

​


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2013)

*عفيفى: "السيسى" رفض العودة مع "مرسى" بسبب الظواهرى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

الحيوان اللي اسمه ابو اسلام 
مع توني خليفه علي القاهره والناس
وبيتكلم باسلوب زباله عن السيد المسيح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

حييييييييييييييوان واسمه ابو اسلام 
كلامه نصه هبل والباقي استهبال


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2013)

​نحس مرسي وصل للمنطقة المركزية : حريق وشهداء

السبت  23 مارس 2013    6:25:09 م






 نشرت صفحة الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي خبرا مؤسفا عن حريق في المنطقة المركزية العسكرية ، ووفاة جنديين .. 
 
بالمناسبة الرئيس محمد مرسي كان في زيارة المنطقة المركزية أمس . 
 
حريق هائل بمزارع قيادة وحدات الصاعقة بالمنطقة المركزية العسكرية بأنشاص يسفر عن تفحم جنديين وإصابة العديد من الأفراد .
 
ندعو الله عز وجل أن يتغمد الفقيدين بكامل رحمتة ونحسبهم على الله شهداء   ولا نزكى على الله أحداً وأن يرزق ذويهم المن والصبر والسلوان وأن يطفىء   نار البعد والآمة فلى قلوبهم .
كما نسألة أن يتم شفاء المصابين وأن يعودوا سالمين لصفوف القوات المسلحة .   ​ 

بركاتك يا شيخ موووووووووووورسى​


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2013)

*قائمة الإعلاميين المهددين تضم محمود سعد والحسيني وخيري وريم ماجد والشاذلي والإبراشي والقرموطي​​
صعدت الصفحات الإسلامية دعوتها لمحاصرة مدينة الانتاج الإعلامي, وهدد  إسلاميون عبر صفحاتهم علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وتويتر, بمنع إعلاميين,  حددوهم بالاسم, من الدخول لمدينة الانتاج.​​

وجاء على رأس القائمة التي تناقلها الإسلاميون على مواقع التواصل, محمود  سعد ويوسف الحسيني وخيري رمضان وعمرو أديب ولميس الحديدي ووائل الابراشي  وريم ماجد ومني الشاذلي وجابر القرموطي ويسري فودة.​​

وقال عمر سالم, أحد الإسلاميين الذي أعلنوا عن مشاركتهم في محاصرة مدينة  الانتاج, علي حسابه علي تويتر «علي المرفق أسمائهم من صهاينة الإعلام عدم  الذهاب لمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي سيحدث معهم تحرش جماعي يصل لحدود بعيدة  نساء ورجال".​​

من جهته, قال الناشط الإسلامي عبد الرحمن عز إنه ينصح الإعلاميين بترك مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي لمدة أسبوع حقنا للدماء.​​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الحيوان اللي اسمه ابو اسلام
> مع توني خليفه علي القاهره والناس
> وبيتكلم باسلوب زباله عن السيد المسيح



*ربنا يتصرف معاه يا رب يا يهديه يا يبعد اذاه عننا*

*ربنا هيدافع عن نفسه و مش محتاجنا*

*علي فكره دا جاهل حتي في اسلامه لان سب المسيح و العذراء في الاسلام...هما بيقولوا حرام لكن الي بسمعه شئ تاني*

*الرب ينور بصيرته*

*سلام*​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك كايرو": نعلن مسئوليتنا عن اقتحام "الحرية والعدالة ".. ولم نعتد على الفتيات*​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

*أنصار أبو إسماعيل يسبون الداخلية بأقذع الألفاظ*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

*أمر المستشار طلعت عبد الله، النائب العام، بتسليم كل من محمد علي إبراهيم منصور القذافي وعلي محمد الأمينماريا، القائم بأعمال السفير الليبي سابقا، إلى الإنتربول المصري، تمهيدا لتسليمهما إلى السلطات القضائية الليبية.

وجاء قرار النائب العام في ضوء اكتمال  الشروط القانونية اللازمة لتسليم المتهمين الليبيين المذكورين، واللذين كان  صدر قرار باحتجازهما على خلفية طلب السلطات الليبية بتسليمهما، لاتهامهما  بارتكاب جرائم فساد مالي، وكذلك عقب توقيع مذكرة تفاهم بين مصر وليبيا في هذا الشأن.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*الرئيس محمد مرسى على تويتر :إن المحاوﻻت التى تستهدف إظهار الدولة بمظهر الدولة الضعيفة هي محاوﻻت فاشلة وأجهزة الدولة تتعافى وتستطيع ردع أي متجاوز للقانون

إذا ما اضطررت لاتخاذ ما يلزم لحماية هذا الوطن سأفعل وأخشى أن أكون على وشك أن أفعل ذلك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى يحطمون كاميرات عدد من الفضائيات *


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرئيس محمد مرسى على تويتر :إن المحاوﻻت التى تستهدف إظهار الدولة بمظهر الدولة الضعيفة هي محاوﻻت فاشلة وأجهزة الدولة تتعافى وتستطيع ردع أي متجاوز للقانون
> 
> إذا ما اضطررت لاتخاذ ما يلزم لحماية هذا الوطن سأفعل وأخشى أن أكون على وشك أن أفعل ذلك*



ده كلامه ولا كلام بابا بديع ههههههههه
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*اصابة اﻷعلامي يسري فودة اصابة بالغة اثر انقلاب سيارتة على طريق راس غارب بالبحر الاحمر*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

«العريان» يوجه تهديداً مباشراً للإعلام  أنا محضر مفاجأة لرئيس مجلس إدارة «الوطن» والـ «cbc»


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

*
توعد الرئيس محمد مرسي، كل من يتجاوز القانون ويفسد أمن مصر، وقال: "لن أسمح لأحد بتجاوز القانون سواء كان مؤيدا أو معارضا".
وبأسلوب حاد، قال   الرئيس خلال مؤتمر مبادرة دعم حقوق المرأة المصرية، ليس استكبارا ولا   إعلانا لحرب على أحد، "لكن اللى هايحط صوابعه داخل مصر هقطعه"، مضيفاً "أنا   شايف صباعين تلاتة بيتمدوا جوة من توافه لاقيمة لهم فى هذا العالم"،  وتابع  قائلاً: حسبوا أن المال يمكن أن يصنع رجالاً.*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

أنباء.. أنصار ابوإسماعيل يخططون لمهاجمة مقر "الوطن" الليلة


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

*   	 		قام العشرات من أعضاء تنظيم  الجهاد بأداء حركات قتالية استعراضية أمام  بوابة رقم «4» بمدينة الإنتاج  الإعلامي، وسط محاولات متكررة لإقتحام  البوابة. 	 		ومن جهة أخري قسم  اعضاء الحركات الإسلامية أنفسهم إلي 11 مجموعة لمحاصرة  جميع مداخل ومخارج  مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، واغلقوا مدخل فندق موفمبيق ظنا  منهم بأن  الإعلاميون يدخلون عن طريقه.*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

عاجل اول صورة للاعلامى يسرى فودة فى المستشفى بعد انقلاب سياراتة
     2013-03-24 19:26:28    





​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

​هدد  الرئيس محمد مرسى بقطع أيدى كل من يحاول العبث بمصر، قائلا:" اللى هيحط  صباعه داخل مصر هقطعه، وأنا شايف صباعين تلاتة بيتمدوا جوة من توافه لا  قيمة لهم في هذا العالم، حسبوا أن المال يمكن أن يصنع رجالا".​​واستنكر  مرسى، خلال كلمته في مؤتمر مبادرة لدعم حقوق وحريات المرأة المصرية الذى  عقده اليوم - الأحد - بمقر الرئاسة، محاولات تخويف عدد من رجال الأعمال  للشعب المصرى من إفلاس البلاد وثورة الجياع، مؤكدًا أن مصر لن تفلس أبدًا.
وهدد مرسى رجال الأعمال من اتخاذ إجراءات حازمة معهم من أجل مصلحة البلاد.

الوفد
​​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

علق  محمد أبو  حامد، نائب مجلس الشعب السابق، على كلمة الرئيس مرسي التي  ألقاها في مؤتمر  إطلاق مبادرة حقوق وحريات المرأة، في تغريده له،
على تويتر "إذا   أردت القبض على من تورط في العنف، فلتبدأ بنفسك و بديع و الشاطر و أبو   إسماعيل فأنتم من أسقطتم القانون و علمتم الشباب العنف".


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*ليبيا تودع 2 مليار دولار بالبنك المركزى لدعم الاقتصاد المصرى *


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

قام متظاهرو مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى بالاعتداء على أنصار الإعلامى "توفيق عكاشة" الذين توافدوا على المدينة؛ لحمايتها من الاقتحام.
    	واستخدم المتظاهرون الشوم والحجارة في ضرب أنصار عكاشة؛ هو الأمر الذي جعلهم يُغادرون محيط مدينة الإنتاج.


----------



## V mary (24 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليبيا تودع 2 مليار دولار بالبنك المركزى لدعم الاقتصاد المصرى *



*دعم الافتصاد المصري باردوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

*




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

*عاجل وزير العدل يصرح على المحور :

 "الافراج عن مبارك 14 ابريل القادم ، ما لم يكن مطلوبا علي ذمة قضايا اخري.......*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرأمام مدينة الإنتاج:من النهارده اللى هيتكلم هنفصل دماغه عن جسمه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*إشتباكات بين طلاب القوى المدنية والإخوان بجامعة الإسكندرية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*الشيخ مرسى: أنا شايف صباعين تلاتة بيتمدوا جوة من توافه لاقيمة لهم فى هذا العالم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشيخ مرسى: أنا شايف صباعين تلاتة بيتمدوا جوة من توافه لاقيمة لهم فى هذا العالم*



* تسلم ايده اللي لف السيجاره 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*أصدر الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، قرارًا برقم «184» لسنة 2013، بزيادة التعريفة الجمركية على بعض السلع المستوردة من الخارج، منها الجمبري والكابوريا والمكسرات والكافيار والسبيط والألعاب النارية واللبان والقوارب والنظارات الشمسية. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jCyi0xhm-iA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2013)

*مصادر طبية بمستشفى الجونة : "فودة" يعانى من اشتباه ما بعد الارتجاج*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MDM40P6_DEQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2013)

*النفاق الاصلى
الإعلامية آمال فهمى 
تطالب الرئيس محمد مرسى بمحاسبة الإعلاميين المحرضين
على اساس 
ان برنامج على الناصيه كان بيبث 
من الشارع وليس من المنازل
اكيد
النفاق بيجيب نفاق
وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*النيابة تخلى سبيل المتهم بمحاولة تصدير 10 آلاف قطعة ملابس عسكرية إلى ليبيا*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

*بدأت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين عدد من  المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة أمام بوابة 2  لمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، إثر قيام  المتظاهرين بإلقاء طوب على أفراد  الشرطة، مما دفع قوات الأمن لإطلاق وابل  من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع.*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

*
سمح أمن مدينة   الإنتاج الإعلامي للشيخ خالد عبدالله بالدخول إلى مقر عمله بقناة الناس،   وذلك بعد ضغط المتظاهرين وهتافهم من أجل دخوله: "خالد عبد الله لازم يدخل".

*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2013)

مصدر أمنى: «الداخلية» لديها أمر باعتقال من يحاول اقتحام «الإنتاج الإعلامى»


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

* مدينــه الإنتـاج *الإعلامــى* الآن :/


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

*أنباء عن مقتل "الأسد" بطلق نارى على يد الحـــارس الشخصي لـــه”الإيراني” وصمت دمشق يؤكد الخبر*
​


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2013)

فشلت محاولات التفاوض معهم لفض الاعتصام.. المتظاهرون أمام مدينة الإنتاج يهتفون ضد الداخلية فى حضور الوزير


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2013)

إغلاق قناة الاخوان على «اليوتيوب» بسبب تعديها على حقوق مستخدمى الموقع


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*انهيار قصر "الملك فاروق" بقرية الفاروقية  الكائن بقرية المنشية الجديدة التابعة لمركز بلبيس بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*اعتدى أحد المتظاهرين المعتصمين أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى ظهر اليوم الاثنين، على  أحمد صبحى صحفى بجريدة "التحرير"، بالضرب، كما قام بتمزيق الأوراق التى بحوزة الصحفى، وإلقائها فى وجهه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*تأجيل أولى جلسات أبو إسلام لاتهامه بازدراء الإديان لـ15 إبريل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*أمين الحرية والعدالة بسوهاج: قرار رئاسى وشيك بمنع 67 شخصاً من السفر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*للمرة الثانية فى أسبوعين.. مياه المجارى تغرق ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*حبس "البدوى" شهرا وكفالة 200 جنيه لإصداره شيكات بدون رصيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*التليفزيون الإسرائيلى: الإفراج عن حسنى مبارك بات قريبا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*"الإخوان" تعلن "النفير العام" لمساندة قرارات رئاسية منتظرة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*شلل مرورى أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر بسبب قطع سائقى التاكسى للطريق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*"البلاك بلوك" تحذر مليشيات "الإخوان" من اختراق حسابات النشطاء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2013)

*عـــــــــــــــاجـــــــــــــــــــل::
 ==================
 النيابه تستدعي كلا من:
 ---------------------------
 نواره نجم
 بثينه كامل
 حازم عبد العظيم
 خالد علي
 احمد دومه
 مالك عزمي
 تقادم الخطيب
 علاء عبد الفتاح
 خالد تليمه
 الدكتور محمود العلايلى القيادى بحزب المصريين الأحرار وجبهة الانقاذ
 - الدكتور محمد ابو الغار ...
 وزياد العليمي ((( بتهمة التحريض على إشتباكات المقطم)))*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2013)

* طلبت  رئيسة وزراء استراليا، جوليا جيلارد، المتعصبين بالشريعة الإسلامية التي  لا تتوافق مع التقاليد الغربية مغادرة الأراضي الاسترالية.

 أنت متعصب للشريعة الإسلامية، لماذا لا تسكن في السعودية؟ او ايران؟ ولماذا غادرت دولتك الإسلامية أصلاً؟

 تتركون دولاً باركها الله بنعمة الإسلام، إلى دولٍ اخزاها الله بالكفر، من أجل:
  حرية، عدل، ترف، ضمان صحي، حماية إجتماعية، مساواة امام القانون، فرض عمل،  مستقبل للأطفال، حرية التعبير، او ربما من أجل التعصب الإسلامي! لأن ذلك  في ارض الإسلام بحاجة إلى ولاء حزبي وموافقة حكومية، بينما في استراليا  فحرية التعبير أفضل واسطة.
 --------------------------------------

 لديها كل الحق ان كان تطبيق الشريعة ويوفر العدل والمساوة وكل حقوق  المواطنين فاذهبوا الى دول تطبيق الشريعة بدلا من تخريب دول متقدمة  وتحويلها الى دول دينية

*




​


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2013)

كشفت المحكمة الإدارية العليا مفاجأة خطيرة في قضية الطعن على حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري بوقف اجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية.اكدت دائرة الطعون الانتخابية بالمحكمة عدم حصول هيئة قضايا الدولة على موافقة رئيس الجمهورية على تقديم الطعن.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2013)

*عاجل : نجاة المئات من ركاب قطار 1009 الفيوم – اسكندرية بعد اتقلاب الجرار
* *
	المصدر : الدستور الاصلى  **

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
* *عاجل اتقلاب جرار قطار يوجد به المئات من ركاب قطار 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

*الإذاعة الإسرائيلية: أجهزة الأمن المصرية اعتقلت فى سيناء 25 من عناصر حركة حماس وتنظيم القاعدة، حاولوا التسلل إلى صعيد مصر ودلتا النيل.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

*انباء عن قرارات رئاسية باغلاق فضائيات واعتقال نشطاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأسلحة البيضاء والخرطوش بين طلاب الإخوان والقوى المعارضة بجامعة الإسكندرية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عـــــــــــــــاجـــــــــــــــــــل::
> ==================
> النيابه تستدعي كلا من:
> ---------------------------
> ...





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

*ابن محمد مورسى: حرق مدينة ابليس عمل ثورى ووطنى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

*مصادر: بلاغ الإخوان استهدف 64 شخصية عامة بينهم البرادعى ونوارة وتليمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

*مصدر عسكري مصري يكشف مخطط لميليشيات مسلحة للانقلاب على الجيش والدولة لفرض سيطرة إسلامية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

*طالب أشرف قبر منسق حركة شعب بالشرقية، في بلاغ رسمي قيد برقم 2620 إداري لسنة 2013 بمركز شرطة بلبيس، بتوقيع الكشف الطبي عن القوى العقلية للدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

*مرسى يطير إلى الدوحة للمشاركة بالقمة العربية

ههههههههههههههههههههههه مقضيها فسح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*إنهاء التظاهر أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى بعد انخفاض الأعداد*


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2013)

صوره بشعه لسياره يسري فوده بعد الحادث
     2013-03-25 22:33:34    








 



​


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مارس 2013)

*تعيين الدكتور محمد البرادعى  مستشارا للطاقة النووية لرئيس دولة  الإمارات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*اعتقال النائب السابق حمدي الفخراني بتهمة التخريب
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*إصابة 40 طالب في اشتباكات بين معتصمي جامعة مصر الدولية والأمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى يطير إلى الدوحة للمشاركة بالقمة العربية
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه مقضيها فسح*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*تم ذبحً الاستاذ ضياء السبع المدرس في مدارس بنغازى دون أن يُيسرق منه شيء, ضياء السبع مسيحي مصري الجنسية. انها جريمة بشعة ارتكبت في حق انسان عاش ليربي اجيال واجيال منذ أوائل السبعينات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

*





مصادر: «الشاطر» يسعى لـ«جبهة إسلامية» لدعم إجراءات استثنائية ضد المعارضين














03/26/2013 - 18:55


كشفت  مصادر مطلعة داخل الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح عقد اجتماعين  طارئين،  لتوحيد التيار الإسلامى خلف أى قرارات يمكن أن تصدرها مؤسسة  الرئاسة ضد  القوى السياسية المعارضة، والمحرضة على أحداث العنف بالمقطم،  بالتنسيق مع  تحركات «الإخوان» بالمحافظات لدعم قرارات الرئيس مرسي.
 وقال مصدر مطلع داخل الجماعة إن اجتماع المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب  المرشد  العام للجماعة، بالهيئة الشرعية جاء لبحث عدة نقاط منها توسيط  الهيئة  لعقد مصالحة بين الإخوان والسلفيين، وتوحيد صفوف التيارات الإسلامية  خلف  قرارات مرسي المحتمل صدورها فى الوقت القريب، والتصدى لجميع تحركات   المعارضة للرد على تلك القرارات.
 وقال سعيد عبدالعظيم، نائب رئيس الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، إن   الهيئة ناقشت فى اجتماعها الاثنين  جميع الآليات التى يمكن تفعيلها لدعم   قرارات رئاسية حاسمة تتناسب مع الأحداث العصيبة التى ستجر البلاد إلى حرب   أهلية، مشددا على حتمية اتخاذ الرئيس إجراءات استثنائية لإيقاف حالة العنف   والفوضى وإجهاض جميع المؤامرات التى يتم تدبيرها للانقلاب على الشرعية   والخطة الواضحة لاقتحام المساجد وحالة العبث من قبل جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى ـ   على حد قوله.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*أدت سوء الأحوال الجوية و العواصف الترابية و أنعدام الرؤية التى أجتاحت موانى البحر الأحمر إلى أغلاق 6 موانى بشرق البلاد حيث أكدت غرفة الطوارئ بالهيئة إلى خطورة أبحار جميع أنواع السفن *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

*





                                                    عاجل..بالمستندات.. التقرير الطبي ليسري سلامة يؤكد وفاته مسمومًا* 

*أوضح التقرير الطبي الصادر من مستشفى  المركز الطبي بسموحة  سبب وفاة الدكتور محمد يسري سلامة، المتحدث السابق  باسم حزب النور والعضو المؤسس بحزب الدستور*

*وأكد الدكتور عمرو أمين، مدير المستشفى، أن الوفاة جاءت بسبب "صدمة تسممية حادة وفشل في التنفس وهبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية".*

*وكان الدكتور محمد يسري سلامة المتحدث  الرسمي السابق باسم حزب النور، وعضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الدستور قد توفي  صباح يوم الأحد الماضي بعد أيام من رقوده يصارع المرض في المستشفى.*

*صور متعلقة*​ ​ *



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*البورصة تخسر 5.4 مليار جنيه.. ومؤشرها يتراجع لأدنى مستوى في ثلاثة أشهر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bM-XzSWYau0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*عزمى مجاهد: حماس هى التى أحرقت اتحاد الكرة .. وأنا جاهز للاغتيال*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*صحيفة بلوش الباكستانية: الرئيس محمد مرسي التقى بشكل سري فى إسلام اباد مع زعيم تنظيم القاعدة أيمن الظواهرى، بترتيب خاص مع عناصر من المخابرات الباكستانية، بهدف إعادة أيمن الظواهرى إلى مصر والتخلص من عبء تنقله بين الأراضى الباكستانية والأفغانية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صحيفة بلوش الباكستانية: الرئيس محمد مرسي التقى بشكل سري فى إسلام اباد مع زعيم تنظيم القاعدة أيمن الظواهرى، بترتيب خاص مع عناصر من المخابرات الباكستانية، بهدف إعادة أيمن الظواهرى إلى مصر والتخلص من عبء تنقله بين الأراضى الباكستانية والأفغانية.*



*الطيور على اشكالها تقع :ranting:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*مرسى: الاقتصاد المصرى حقق معدلات نمو مرتفعة فى آخر عامين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*الجبهة الثورية: انقطاع أخبار حمدى الفخرانى بعد القبض عليه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*مرسى: لن نسمح للأصابع الخارجية أن تعبث بأمن مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*الاهرام: علقة ساخنة لعضو حزب ذى مرجعية إسلامية بعد ضبطه بوضع مخل مع سيدة داخل الزراعات بقرية فى الدقهلية بما لم يخالف شرع الله*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى: لن نسمح للأصابع الخارجية أن تعبث بأمن مصر*



*اصابع تاني 
زمان باسم يوسف بيشكره علي الرزق اللي بيبعتهوله ده 
بس الشعب كله بيشكرله علي هبله 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*رئيس "حزب أبو إسماعيل" يهدد بتشكيل جماعة تصفي المعارضة بصواريخ "هاون"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

*مرسي يتراجع عن إغلاق قناتي" cbc و دريم 2 و تحديد إقامة حمدين و البرادعي

*​*3/26/2013   8:45 PM​*​*



*​*  	علمت "الفجر" من مصادرها أن الرئيس محمد مرسى كان قد صدق على قرارات  تتمثل فى  اغلاق قناتي سي بي سي و دريم 2 و تحديد إقامة حمدين و البرادعي  العضوين البارزين بجبهة الإنقاذ .
  	 وكشف مصدر مطلع ان مستشارى مرسى نصحوه بعدم انخاذ القرار تجنبا لحدوث مصادمات مع المعارضة
  	وطالبوه بالرجوع عن هذه القرارات قبيل سفره للدوحة للمشاركة فى فعاليات القمة العربية التى تنعقد بدولة قطر
  	من ناحية أخرى نصحه مستشاريه بألا يكون ديكتاتور



الفجر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2013)

*مصدر قضائى: التحقيقات مع حمدى الفخرانى لم تبدأ بعد*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


>



مائة مائة يا رجالة القضاء بالرغم ان فيكم مجموعة زبالة بس ساعات كدة بحبكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> مائة مائة يا رجالة القضاء بالرغم ان فيكم مجموعة زبالة بس ساعات كدة بحبكم



*الخبر غير صحيح ..... الأدارية العليا حكمت بعدم الأختصاص واحالت الدعوى للأستئناف*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الخبر غير صحيح ..... الأدارية العليا حكمت بعدم الأختصاص واحالت الدعوى للأستئناف*


مهو انا قلت فيكم مجموعة زبالة يا قضاء فوق يا استاذى :big36:


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*تعليق الدراسة بجامعة مصر الدولية بعد اشتباكت عنيفة بين الأمن والطلاب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2013)

*أكد مصدر مسئول بوزارة الكهرباء والطاقة فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن غرفة التحكم الإقليمى أظهرت أن هناك 7 آلاف ميجاوت من الكهرباء تم فقدانها على مدار اليومين الماضين بسبب نقص الغاز الذى يتم ضخه لمحطات توليد الكهرباء.

 وأوضح المصدر أن الشبكة الرئيسية فقدت أمس 3500 ميجاوات بحسب ما أظهرته غرفة التحكم، موضحاً أن تقرير اليوم سيظهر صباح الغد ولكن بسب التوقعات أن هناك 3500 ميجاوات تم فقدهم اليوم بسبب نقص الغاز.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على 27 من مثيرى الشغب بميدان التحرير

دفعت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بعدد من أفرادها مرتدين الزى المدنى لملاحقة الصبية الصغار بشارع التحرير المؤدى إلى ميدان باب اللوق وذلك بعد قيامهم باعتراض سيارات المارة وقذفها بالحجارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*"الغزالى حرب": استدعاء النشطاء بداية تنفيذ مسلسل الثورة الإيرانية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*قوات الأمن تفتح ميدان التحرير بالقوة وتزيل بعض خيام المعتصمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*20 حركة وحزبا ينظمون مؤتمراً صحفياً اليوم بعنوان "إسقاط الفاشية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*"كلنا جابر جيكا" تدعو للحشد يوم 6 إبريل القادم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*مثول حمدى الفخرانى أمام مكتب النائب العام فى الثامنة صباحا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*مرسى يغادر الدوحة متوجها إلى جنوب أفريقيا للمشاركة فى قمة بريكس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*قال اللواء سامح سيف اليزل، الخبير الاستراتيجى، إن المعلومات التى صرح بها رئيس حزب الوسط حول إنشاء المخابرات لجهاز يضم 300 ألف بلطجى، الهدف منها تفكيك جهاز المخابرات وإعادة هيكلته وتغيير قياداته، مشيراً إلى أن هذه المعلومات غير صحيحة إطلاقاً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*بلاغ للمدعى العام العسكرى يتهم "مرسى" و"ماضى" بالإساءة للمخابرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*مناوشات بين الصبية الصغار وقوات الأمن بشارع التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*يستعرض الدكتور باسم عودة، وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية اليوم الأربعاء، بمجلس الوزراء، تقريرا عن مخزون السلع التموينية المدعمة التى يتم صرفها لأصحاب البطاقات التموينية، وكذلك مخزون القمح المستخدم فى إنتاج الخبز البلدى المدعم، إضافة إلى التعاقدات مع بعض الدول لاستيراد كميات أضافية من الأقماح.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مثول حمدى الفخرانى أمام مكتب النائب العام فى الثامنة صباحا*



*النائب المخلوع ......... البلد بقت هستريا ...... *


----------



## بايبل333 (27 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النائب المخلوع ......... البلد بقت هستريا ...... *


معلش استاذى قول لى 
النائب اتخلع ولا لسه .؟
أصل لسة جاى من الشغل ومش عارف حاجة 
اى حكاية خلع النائب؟.


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2013)

*إبراهيم درويش: العزل والسجن عقوبة مرسي لو لم ينفذ حكم إعادة النائب العام*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *إبراهيم درويش: العزل والسجن عقوبة مرسي لو لم ينفذ حكم إعادة النائب العام*


مين ابراهيم درويش ...؟


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2013)

*بيبيع سبح
*


----------



## fredyyy (27 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *بيبيع سبح*


 

*أيوه بياع سِبح *

*بس بدل ما بيسبِّح .... بيقول *

*قِني شر المعارضين ... قِني شر المعارضين ... قِني شر المعارضين *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## بايبل333 (27 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *بيبيع سبح
> *


لا يا راجل .؟
طيب ما تشغلنا معاة 
بياع سبح احسن من بياع كلام


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> مين ابراهيم درويش ...؟



*ابراهيم درويش الفقيه الدستورى هو
 أستاذ القانون الدستوري ورئيس حزب الحركة الوطنية المصرية *


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 مارس 2013)

* ابراهيم درويش الفقيه الدستورى هو أحد أبرز الفقهاء الدستوريين شارك في وضع دستور‏1971 واستعانت به العديد من الدول العربية وآخرها الجمهورية الليبية في كتابة دستورها‏,‏ كما شارك في إضافة تعديلات لبعض دساتير الدول الأوروبيةومنها ألمانيا وتركيا لما له من خبرة في مجال القانون الدستوري‏.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*القوات البحرية تحبط محاولة جديدة لقطع كابل إنترنت بالبحر المتوسط وتقبض على 3 متهمين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*قال المستشار مصطفى دويدار المتحدث الرسمي باسم النيابة العامة أن الحكم الصادر من دائرة رجال القضاء بعودة النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود حكم غير قابل للتنفيذ ولا سند له لأنه غير نهائي وان القرار اشترط لكي يكون الحكم نهائي لابد أن يتم الطعن عليه خلال 40 يوما من صدوره طالما ان الحكم قابل للنقض.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2013)

*ملاحظة فقط علشان انا كنت بتفرج من شوية على اون تى فى لايف وكانت المذيعة مستضيفة عضو فى النيابة العامة وقال ان هذا المسمى دويدار هو ضمن قضاء من اجل مصر 

نقطة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*محمد موووووورسى: اللى يقول مصر وقعت اقولة وقعت ركبك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*الحرّية والعدالة: الشعب حصّن منصب النائب العام بموافقته على الدستور الجديد*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2013)

*يا بابا دول اغبياء ومتخلفين ولما يقروا حيثيات الحكم هيعرفوا انهم مشغلين ميكانيكية مش محامين

الاعلان الدستورى قال ان مدة النائب العام 4 سنين ..... دا نص الاعلان الدستورى

طلعت عبد الله معين بقرار جمهورى مش بموجب اعلان دستورى

الحكم تطرق للقرار الجمهورى والغاه مش للاعلان الدستورى

يبقى الملغى هو قرار رئيس الجمهورية

والمحصن فى الدستور هو اثار الاعلان الدستورى ان مدة النائب العام 4 سنين 


يعنى بالرغم من انكم شوية حرامية ونصابين معرفتوش تنصبوا كويس لانكم فشلة وبصمجية 


اول مرة نسمع عن واحد بيعين فى الدولة بموجب دستور 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*أكدت رئاسة الجمهورية فى بيان لها مساء اليوم، انتظارها لحيثيات حكم محكمة استئناف القاهرة الصادر فى جلسة اليوم الأربعاء، والمتعلق بالنائب العام، لتتخذ فى ضوئه الإجراءات المناسبة وفقــا للقانــون والدستــور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى ينشر صور المتهمين بقطع كابل الإنترنت والمضبوطات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين محامين وضباط شرطة بقسم مدينة نصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*الزند: شيوخ القضاة يجتمعون الآن لبحث التعامل مع حكم النائب العام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*النور: الاقتصاد والأمن فى غاية السوء.. وطبيعة المرحلة تقتضى التوافق *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*رويترز: هجوم إلكترونى وراء تباطؤ سرعة الإنترنت على مستوى العالم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*الفخرانى يسدد 50 ألف جنيه كفالة لإخلاء سبيله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*نقابة الصحفيين تقرر عدم التعامل مع النائب العام أو المثول أمامه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*رئيس وزراء ليبيا: ندرس تقديم دعم مالى لمصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2013)

*الكتاتنى يلتقى السفيرة الأمريكية والسفير البريطانى *


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2013)

*




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2013)

*مقتل أحد عناصر القسام الجناح العسكري لحركة حماس وإصابة 3 آخرين في انهيار نفق شرقي مدينة غزة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2013)

*مدير إحدى شركات الإنترنت: الخدمة ستعود بأكملها خلال 5 ساعات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2013)

*حركة «أقباط من أجل مصر» تعلن إنضمامها رسمياً لجبهة الانقاذ الوطنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*النائب العام يتغيب عن مكتبه بعد الحكم ببطلان قرار تعيينه*


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2013)

*
**



Alaa Al-Aswany ‏@alaaaswany14 دقيقة
اثناء تقديم د.علاء الأسواني لبرنامج    على مسئوليتي بقناة الجزيرة تم قطع الإرسال عنه وهو يستعرض شهادات الضحايا    الذين تم تعذيبهم بأيدي الاخوان​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*مجهولون يحرقون مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بمدينة بدر بالبحيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*بلاغ ضد مرسى يطالبه بعدم تسليم "قذاف الدم" لدوره فى مساعدة مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*الباعة يشهرون الأسلحة للشرطة بمدينة نصر.. والقوات ترد بقنابل الغاز*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2013)

*أبو إسماعيل: إذا قفز الجيش على الشرعية سنقدم شهداء لمنعه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*ألتراس الإسماعيلى يقطع شارع مديرية الأمن اعتراضا على نقل مباراة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*الفخرانى لآخر النهار: قبض على بطريقة مهينة وأحلت للجنايات دون أدلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*قال أشرف السعد، رجل الأعمال الهارب فى بريطانيا، إن النظام الحاكم بمصر، والذى يرفع شعار الإسلام هو الحل خالف الإسلام بتسليم الليبيين مقابل حفنة من الدولارات،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*مجهولون يحطمون المحلات بميدان التحرير بالعصى والشوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*أمناء وأفراد شرطة المترو يضربون عن العمل لزيادة الحوافز والتسليح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*حبس 41 متهما 15 يوما فى أحداث فض اعتصام ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرون يغلقون ميدان التحرير بعد انسحاب أصحاب المحال التجارية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرو "التحرير" ينصبون الخيام مرة أخرى بعد حرقها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2013)

*




“داخلية مرسى تقتل طفل عمره 7 سنوات بميدان التحرير.. والمتظاهرون يضعون بقايا مخه علي المنصة​ [FONT=Arial ! important]تويتر​​​​*​​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والإخوان المسلمين بالخرطوش والأسلحة البيضاء بسيدى جابر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2013)

*أمن الشرقية يطلق الغاز المسيل لتفريق المتظاهرين أمام مقر الإخوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2013)

*انفجار هائل بسيارة تانك محملة ب 35 طن سولار بطريق مصر الاسكندرية الصحراوي باتجاه النوبارية مما تسبب فى مصرع 3 أشخاص وٌصابة 7 اخرين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2013)

*الفيليبينيون يجلدون انفسهم فى ذكرى جمعة الالام وسط رفض كنسى 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2013)

*خطيب سيناء يكفر مرسى لانه يسمح ببناء الكنائس على أرض المسلمين
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2013)

*ﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﻗﻨﺪﻳﻞ: ﻭﻓﺮﻧﺎ 500 ﺃﻟﻒ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﻗﻨﺪﻳﻞ: ﻭﻓﺮﻧﺎ 500 ﺃﻟﻒ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا الحكومة لا تحاول ان تخفض البطالة ولكن الحكومة هى من ترفع من شان العواطل


----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2013)

*
**



العقيد/ عمر عفيفي

منذ ‏17‏ دقيقة
​*
 *عاجل  ـ الجماعة بالأشتراك مع بعض قضاة من أجل مصر يخططون لحرق أرشيف القضايا  ومخازن المضبوطات بالقضاء العالي ونيابات أمن الدولة وبعض المحاكم  والنيابات ، لذلك نحمل الفريق السيسي شخصيا تأمين الارشيفات واوراق القضايا  ومخازن المضبوطات قبل حرقها من تلك الجماعة لطمس الادلة والأوراق 
سكرتير نيابة عرضو عليه حرق الارشيف مقابل ١٠٠ الف جنيه وتصوير الحادثة علي انه ماس كهربي قبل رحيل طلعت عبد الله 
وكذلك نحذر السادة رؤساء المحاكم ورؤساء النيابات من المؤامرة الحقيرة 
الجمعة ٢٩ مارس ٢٠١٣
الساعة ١١ مساءا
نرجوا التكرم بالنشر لاحباط المخطط الحقير​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2013)

*أغتيال العالم والمخترع السورى سمير على رقية على يد الجيش الحر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بضبط واحضار باسم يوسف بتهمة اهانة الرئيس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2013)

*مواطن يطالب وزير الزراعة بتنفيذ مشروع قومي لزراعة الحشيش في مصر لانه يحقق 10 مليارات يورو كل شهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2013)

*النائب العام" يصل "مكتبه" ويمارس مهامه*


----------



## fredyyy (30 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النائب العام" يصل "مكتبه" ويمارس مهامه*


 
*ما عرفناش رأي الأخ عبود في تصرف النائب *

*وما هو قانونية تصرفة  *

.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مواطن يطالب وزير الزراعة بتنفيذ مشروع قومي لزراعة الحشيش في مصر لانه يحقق 10 مليارات يورو كل شهرين*




* وكتاب الله المجيد ؟!!!!
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (30 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مواطن يطالب وزير الزراعة بتنفيذ مشروع قومي لزراعة الحشيش في مصر لانه يحقق 10 مليارات يورو كل شهرين*


هو الحشيشي بتاع البهائم ولا الحشيش اللى بيشربوه حزب الحرية وجماعة الاخوان .؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> هو الحشيشي بتاع البهائم ولا الحشيش اللى بيشربوه حزب الحرية وجماعة الاخوان .؟



*اعتقد انه حشيش البهايم ........ *


----------



## بايبل333 (30 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اعتقد انه حشيش البهايم ........ *


هههههههههههههههههههههه
اومال الحشيش اللى بيتشرب مع الهيرويين وخلافه هيجيب كم .؟


----------



## fredyyy (30 مارس 2013)

*«التحرير» *
*تنشر الحيثيات الكاملة لحكم بطلان تعيين نائب عام مرسى*​ 
- محمد عبد الجليل 
نشر: 30/3/2013 6:53 م – تحديث 30/3/2013 7:58 م 

حصلت التحرير على حيثيات الحكم الصادر من محكمة استئناف القاهرة والذى يقضى 
*بانعدام قرار مرسى* بإقالة المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام، وتعيين طلعت عبد الله بدلا منه، مما يعنى أن *قرار رئيس الجمهورية بإقالة عبد المجيد محمود باطل.*
وأشارت المحكمة في حيثيات حكمها الصادر إلى أنه* طبقًا للقانون،* فإن *النائب العام* بموجب الحصانة القضائية المقررة له قانونًا، ولرجال القضاء والنيابة العامة، *يستمر بمنصبه* إلى أن يتقاعد ببلوغه السن القانونية، *ولا يجوز نقله للعمل بالقضاء* أثناء مدة خدمته *إلا* بناء على طلبه.
ولفتت المحكمة في حيثياتها، إلى أن المستشار عبد المجيد محمود شغل منصب النائب العام منذ عام 2006 ولم يقدم طلبًا بإبداء رغبته في العودة للعمل بالقضاء حتى صدور القرار الجمهوري بتعيين المستشار طلعت عبد الله نائبًا عامًا بدلًا منه، 
حيث استند القرار الجمهوري إلى الإعلان الدستوري الصادر بتاريخ 21 نوفمبر الماضي، بشأن طريق تعيين النائب العام وتحديد مدة ولايته.
وانتهت في حيثيات حكمها إلى أنها استجابت لطلبات المستشار عبد المجيد محمود *بإلغاء قرار تعيين النائب العام الجديد المستشار طلعت عبد الله،* واعتباره كأن لم يكن، مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أخصها عودة المستشار عبد المجيد محمود لعمله كنائب عام.

وأكدت المحكمة في حيثيات حكمها على أن هذا النص القانوني (بتعيين نائب عام جديد) *لا يمكن الاعتداد به كنص قانوني،* إذ لم يتم أخذ رأي مجلس القضاء الأعلى بشأنه، 

عملًا بنص المادة 77 مكرر 2 من قانون السلطة القضائية الساري، والذي *مازال ساريًا* طبقًا لنص للمادة 222 من الدستور الجديد، ومن ثم فإن هذا النص يكون بهذه المثابة، مفتقدا تكييفه القانوني كنص دستوري أو قانوني، ولا ينال من ذلك ورود هذا النص بصياغة مغايرة بالدستور الجديد.


وتنفرد التحرير بنشر الحيثيات الكاملة للحكم فى عددها الصادر غداً الأحد.

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2013)

*إخلاء برج إيفل بباريس إثر إنذار بوجود قنبلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2013)

*ناشط بـ"المهندسين": مرسى لا يستحق التكريم ويده ملوثة بالدماء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2013)

*مرسى يطير إلى السودان الخميس القادم*


----------



## fredyyy (30 مارس 2013)

*وزير العدل لـمعتز الدمرداش: *

*الرئيس أخطأ بإقالة عبد المجيد محمود*








وزير العدل لـمعتز الدمرداش: الرئيس أخطأ بإقالة عبد المجيد محمود















03/31/2013 - 00:41



قال *وزير العدل،* المستشار أحمد مكى، إن الرئيس محمد *مرسى أخطأ* عندما *أقصى النائب العام السابق،* المستشار عبد المجيد محمود.

وأضاف وزير العدل، فى مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامى معتز الدمرداش، فى برنامج مصر الجديدة على الحياة 2، أنه *وقف مع قرار الرئيس مرسى رغم الخطأ* لأن مرسى "حسن النية"، على حد وصفه.

وأضاف:" قلت له أنت غلطت *ومعرفتش أعمل أيه* وأن الإعلام عايز يشمت فى وأستقيل عن منصبى ويكتبوا عناوين زى الطين".

ورد عليه الإعلامى جمال عنايت والمحامى الدولى خالد أبو بكر، أن حسن النية ربما يأتى بكوارث *وعليك أن تستقيل من منصبك،* ورد الوزير: "*مش هشمتكم ولا هامشى من منصبى".
*
وقال مكى إن الرئيس *أخطأ* فى *صحيح القانون* *ولم أملك تغيير أو تصحيح الخطأ،* وشرح: "أنا مش إخوان والانضمام لجماعة الإخوان شرف".

وشرح مكى أن المجتمع الآن مقسم بين مخطئين بـ"حسن النية" مثل الرئيس مرسى ومفسدين يريدون خراب البلد.​




.


----------



## SALVATION (31 مارس 2013)

وصول باسم يوسف دار القضاء العالى للتحقيق معه 
 مرتديا السلطانيه



​


----------



## SALVATION (31 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (31 مارس 2013)

اهتمام دولي بالتحقيق مع باسم.. و"المصرية للتغيير" بأمريكا تهدد بالتصعيد "إن لم يرتدع مرسي" ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*النائب العام: انت متهم باهانة الرئيس
باسم يوسف: اناااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟
النائب العام: ايوة انت طبعا .. رد على سؤالي ما قولك فيما نسب اليك باهانة رئيس الجمهورية
باسم يوسف: هو انا اقدر اجي جنب الاستاذ الدكتور محمد بديع؟!!
النائب العام مبتسما: رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي يا باسم
باسم يوسف: يا رااااااااااااااجل والله ما حد قالي !!
النائب العام عابسا: انت جاي التحقيق ولا جاي تهرج
باسم يوسف: لا الحقيقة انا جاي اهرج*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*اختطاف طفل وإطلاق نيران على كنيسة الأنبا بولا بشبرا الخيمة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*حريق هائل يقضى على مسجد ضريح "الشيخ فؤاد" بالمنوفية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*الشيخ ابو اسلام: الإحتفال بيوم اليتيم حرام*


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشيخ ابو اسلام: الإحتفال بيوم اليتيم حرام*



​

*حرام عليك انت تعيش مع البشر شوف صحراء عيش فيها ياعم  الحج . مالك انت ومال البشر  حرام عليك دة يتيم  ولازم العالم كله يفتكر اليوم 
 حتى فرحة اليتيم عايز  تشليها  ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*انقلاب اتوبيس سياحى الان على طريق الاسكندرية القاهرة الصحراوى واصابة 13 سائحا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*استقبال المهندسين لرئيس مصر امس ...... حاجة تشرف

[YOUTUBE]MQCeimDR8zM[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2013)

*شركات الإنترنت تضع فلاتر على شبكاتها لحجب المواقع الإباحية*

*
أضافت شركات الإنترنت، فلاتر على شبكاتها لحجب المحتويات المخالفة للقانون بتكلفة 3.67 مليون دولار، والحكومة المصرية تنتظر أى أحكام قضائية ضد روابط محددة لتحجبها.

 قال الدكتور شريف هاشم، نائب رئيس المرفق القومى لتنظيم الاتصالات فى مصر، أنها باتت جاهزة لحجب المواقع الإباحية وإن الآلية الفنية لحجب هذه المواقع جاهزة للعمل منذ بداية شهر يناير الماضى. 

 ونظم العشرات من الشباب السلفى، أمس السبت، حملة شبابية أمام دار القضاء العالى بوسط العاصمة المصرية "القاهرة" أطلقوا عليها ''الخطة الشبابية لحجب المواقع الإباحية'' للمطالبة بحجبها من الإنترنت بمصر.*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2013)

*ونفتكروا يا شركة الاتصالات الشباب المصرى لو عايز يتفرج على سكس هيغلب معاه الفلاتر 

والله لو حطتله مصافى مش فلاتر وعايز يتفرج هيفتح برضة المواقع

المصرى معروف بجبروته 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2013)

*رئيس استئناف طنطا: أى قرار يصدره طلعت إبراهيم باطل

قال المستشار أحمد الفقى رئيس محكمة استئناف طنطا، إن حكم محكمة الاستئناف بعدم أحقية المستشار طلعت عبد الله بالبقاء فى منصب النائب العام حكم تاريخى، مؤكدا أن قانون السلطة القضائية ينص على ضرورة أخذ رأى المجلس اﻷعلى للقضاء فى اختيار النائب العام *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

*

*
*عاااااجل| 2 مليون جنية فديه لعودة الطفل المسيحي المختطف أمام كنيسة بشبرا الخيمة
* *
 قال القس "بولا"، كاهن كنيسة الأنبا بولا بمنطقة ام بيومي بشبرا الخيمة، في تصريحات  لت"الأقباط متحدون"، أن عدد 4 مجهولين ملثمين يركيون سيارة قاموا بخطف  الطفل "ابانوب أشرف "-13 عام" من أمام باب الكنيسة الساعة التاسعة صباحا،  بعد أن أطلقوا عدة أعيرة ناريه من رشاش أثناء خروج القداس وسط حالة من  الذعر انتابت المصلين فى الكنيسة.وحدثت حالة من الهرج والمرج بالمنطقة خوفا  من الاهالى على أبنائهم.
 وأضاف كاهن الكنيسة أنهم قاموا بغلق أبواب  الكنيسة فورا حتى لا يكون هناك ضحايا مشيرا إلى أن الكنيسة قدمت بلاغ  للشرطة وحضرت قوات الشرطة متسائلا عن سر خطف الطفل من أمام الكنيسة في يوم  الأحد وأثناء القداس
 وقال القس بولا، أن الخاطفين يعلمون الطفل جيدا  لأنه من أسرة ميسورة الحال وطلبوا فدية، من والده عبر اتصال هاتفي مقدراها 2  مليون جنية.*

​


----------



## Strident (31 مارس 2013)

قال إسحق تشوفا، رئيس إحدى الشركات العاملة فى حقل تمار الإسرائيلى للغاز الطبيعى اليوم، الأحد، إن الحقل الواقع قبالة ساحل البحر المتوسط بدأ بالفعل فى ضخ الغاز الطبيعى إلى الإسرائيليين ليكون بديلا عن الغاز المصرى. 

ونقلت صحيفة "معاريف" الإسرائيلية عن "تشوفا" أن تل أبيب أصبحت اليوم تمثل أكبر احتياطى للغاز الطبيعى، وستكون من مصدرى الغاز فى نهاية عام 2019، موضحا أن الحقل سيوفر لإسرائيل 10 مليارات شيكل فى العام، حيث إن طاقة إنتاجه تصل إلى 10 تريليونات قدم مكعب. 
وأكد "تشوفا"، أنه لن تكون هناك حاجة إلى الغاز المصرى الذى يتم الآن مقاضاة القاهرة طبقا للعقد المبرم بين القاهرة وتل أبيب، بعد أن توقفت مصر عن تصديره منذ عام تقريباً جراء قيام عناصر إرهابية فى سيناء بإحراق أنابيب الغاز، على حد زعمه. 

اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2013)

*الخرطوم: زيارة الرئيس مرسى للسودان "تاريخية"*
*على الله بس الزياره تعدى على خير ومتندموش على الدعوه :new6:*


----------



## Strident (31 مارس 2013)

الفيديوهات دي (يوسف زيدان مع عمرو اديب) جامدة جداً....انا شفت الاولاني كيفني بصراحة....
ولسه هاشوف التاني والتالت...

انصح الكل بالفرجة بصراحة!

http://www.alqaheraalyoum.net/videos/playvideo.php?vid=543323cf1

http://www.alqaheraalyoum.net/videos/playvideo.php?vid=69578897d

http://www.alqaheraalyoum.net/videos/playvideo.php?vid=6fc7656b1


----------



## بايبل333 (31 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الخرطوم: زيارة الرئيس مرسى للسودان "تاريخية"*
> *على الله بس الزياره تعدى على خير ومتندموش على الدعوه :new6:*


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
كله الا النيل يا مرسى 
الصيف داخل علينا
الله يخليك لينا لا تروح هناك


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2013)

*"الشورى" يلغى حظر "استخدام الشعارات الدينية" من قانون الانتخابات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"الشورى" يلغى حظر "استخدام الشعارات الدينية" من قانون الانتخابات*



* اهلا بعوده 
" الاسلام هو الحل "
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2013)

*الإخوان: الحكومة ستكشر عن أنيابها إذا لم تدخل المخابز فى المنظومة الجديدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2013)

*عبدالمجيد محمود يحصل على صيغة تنفيذ بطلان تعيين النائب العام الحالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2013)

*محامى باسم يوسف: "البرنامج" مستمر.. ووقفه ليس من سلطة النيابة العامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2013)

*الأسوانى: باسم يوسف أقوى من النظام ولن يخشى محاكم تفتيش الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2013)

*ترددت أنباء عن إحالة رئاسة الجمهورية لمشروع قانون الصكوك لهيئة كبار العلماء بالأزهر الشريف.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

*قالت الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوى، مساعد رئيس الجمهورية للشئون السياسية،  إن مؤسسة الرئاسة تعتزم قطع الكهرباء 4 ساعات يوميا عن قصر الاتحادية  بداية من الغد ” توفيرا للطاقة “.*
*وكتب عبر حسابها الشخصى الجديد على تويتر ” فيما عدا المكتب الرئاسى  وبعض الدوائر الهامة بقصر الإتحادية، نبدأ من الغد قطع التيار الكهربائى  لمدة 4 ساعات يومياً توفيراً للطاقة”.*
*ومن ناحية أخرى، أشارت “باكينام” فى تغريدة ثانية إلى أنها ” رفضتُ  اليوم عرضاً كريماً من فخامة الرئيس بترشيحى كوزيرة للتعاون الدولى ضمن  التعديلات الوزارية المُزمع إعلانها مطلع الأسبوع القادم “.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قالت الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوى، مساعد رئيس الجمهورية للشئون السياسية،  إن مؤسسة الرئاسة تعتزم قطع الكهرباء 4 ساعات يوميا عن قصر الاتحادية  بداية من الغد ” توفيرا للطاقة “.*
> *وكتب عبر حسابها الشخصى الجديد على تويتر ” فيما عدا المكتب الرئاسى  وبعض الدوائر الهامة بقصر الإتحادية، نبدأ من الغد قطع التيار الكهربائى  لمدة 4 ساعات يومياً توفيراً للطاقة”.*
> *ومن ناحية أخرى، أشارت “باكينام” فى تغريدة ثانية إلى أنها ” رفضتُ  اليوم عرضاً كريماً من فخامة الرئيس بترشيحى كوزيرة للتعاون الدولى ضمن  التعديلات الوزارية المُزمع إعلانها مطلع الأسبوع القادم “.*​



*مش مشكلة لو قطعوها عنه الـ 24 ساعة .......او حتى يغلقوه ....... طالما مقر المقطم شغال*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عبدالمجيد محمود يحصل على صيغة تنفيذ بطلان تعيين النائب العام الحالى*


*دخلنا فى الجد ...نتفرج بقى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*ضرب نار علي الصحرواي الآن ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*الألمانية: حماس تطلب وساطة مرسى لإنهاء الأزمة مع الجيش المصرى*


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2013)

*أناا سألت مرسي ممكن يشتغل ايه لو مكانش رئيس 
 بصراحة انا اتفشخت ضحك من كل التعليقات وهنزل هنا بافضل التعليقات 
 ...............................................

 عادل فاروق - يربط دماغه بمنديل محلاوى .. ويلف وسطه بحبل غسيل على  الجلابيه .. وفى رقبته شوية شخاليل .. ويجرى فى البلد حافى ... الشغله  ........... عبيط القريه ..............

 Mohamed ELshakra مدير جمعية زراعية يوزع حصص العلف, ده اخره

 Osama Elgarhy ممكن نشتريله غنمتين يحلب فيهم

 Mona Hosny : ybe3 manga 

 Mona Kamel خروف فى جماعة الاخوان المسلمين يقول مااااااااااااااااء وبس

 Ahmed Mido المفروض مايشتغلش ده يقعد والدوله تتكفل بيه كالمجانين

 Waell Mohamed Shafiea أنا شايف إنه يشتغل نفسه أحسن بدل ما 
 الشعب بيشتغله

 Louai Hunedy حكواتي..

 DrAli Zeen بياع خضار في حارة مزنوقة

 Karim Hegazy ممكن يشتغل فى كافى شوب محترم جدا , بس يمسك قسم المعسل و الاهتمام بالشيشة و الفحم و التكريس .

 Roba Mostafa بتاع كفته ..بما انه غاوي صوابع

 Sanaa Ali منادى فى السحور فى رمضان شهر وبس منستحملش اكتر من كدة

 Ayman Ashour Ayman واللهى اهانه لأى مهنه يشتغل فيها

 Ahmed Almasry منولوجيست ...ستاند أب كوميدي 

 Medhat Essa اللى زى مرسى مش هيعرف يرجع بنى آدم تانى .. ده خلاص منتهى الصلاحية

 Eslam Shawky دنجل بتاع ميكي ماوس

 Mohamed Abo Saef انا مالقتش حاجة فى بالى بس مؤيد فكرة سواق توك توك

 Ramy Samir بلياتشو فى سيرك

 Shemy Dody هو ممكن يشتغل شغلانتين شغلانته الاساسيه تاجر حشيش والشغلانه  التانيه خرداواتى وبيأدن فى المسجد علشان يعمل تمويه على موضوع الحشيش  ههههههههههههههههه.

 Møhâmëd Hëlâl مدرس مساعد لأي معيد بأي كليه غير الهندسه

 Møhâmëd Hëlâl يشتغل صوابع زينب


 كفايه كده :*

*D*

منقووووول​


----------



## fredyyy (1 أبريل 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> *ممكن يشتغل ايه *
> ​


 
*لا لا لا *

*أقولك أنا ... يعمل إيه *

*نوفر له شوية غاز ... وشوية كحول *

*ويحاول يثبت أنهم ما ينفعش يبقواااااااا  mix *

*ونقوله بطـَّل تبقى drank ... علشان تعمل ... Driver* *لمصر *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2013)

*قررت وزارة البترول زيادة سعر اسطوانة البوتاجاز المنزلية زنه 12.5 كيلوا جرام رسمياا من 4 جنيهات إلى 8 جنيهات ،اعتبارا من اليوم الاثنين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2013)

*قال القمص سرجيوس سرجيوس وكيل البطريركية لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، سوف يترأس صلاة القداس بالكنيسة المعلقة بمصر القديمة صباح الغد الثلاثاء .*


----------



## بايبل333 (1 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اهلا بعوده
> " الاسلام هو الحل "
> *​


*لكل منحل *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*مارجريت عازر: هل يقبل الإخوان برفع شعار "المسيحية هى الحل"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*عصام الإسلامبولى: إلغاء حظر "الشعارات الدينية" مخالفة صارخة للدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الوفد: إلغاء حظر الشعارات الدينية سيدخل مصر فى فتنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*اسرائيل تفتح باب الهجرة للأقباط المصريين ......... مين هايقدم معايا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*خبر غير مؤكد: لقوات المسلحة المصريه تدفع بطائرات حربيه لانزال جوى لقوات الصاعقة المصرية بقريةالخروبة واشتباكات مع عناصر فلسطنية وتكتيم اعلامى كامل على ما يحدث الان فى سيناء وقصف جوى على معسكر للجماعات المسلحة بالقرب من جبل الحلال وقوات الجيش تستدعى جميع قواتها ومدرعاتها الان وسط ذغر من الاهالى بقرية الخروبة الان وقصف عنيف بالمدفعية الان على قرى الجماعات المسلحة برفح والشيح زويد الان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2013)

*أصدر المهندس أحمد إمام وزير الكهرباء  قراراً عاجلاً بتغيير رؤساء شركات الكهرباء وتعيين كلا من المهندس حسين  الفار رئيسا لشركة جنوب الدلتا للكهرباء والمهندس عبد العزيز ابو راية  رئيسا لشركة كهرباء غرب الدلتا والمهندس محمود النقيب رئيسا لوسط الدلتا  والمهندس محمد السيد رئيسا لشركة كهرباء القنال والمهندس محمد الشيخ رئيسا  لشركة انتاج الكهرباء بالقاهرة.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*واشنطن تعرب عن قلقها بعد التحقيق مع "باسم يوسف"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*غلق 4 موانئ بالسويس بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*الوفد يخفض تمثيله فى جبهة الإنقاذ اعتراضاً على سوء إدارتها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2013)

*




القبض على خلية اخوانية داخل القوات المسلحة
	المتهمون اعترفو بتجنيد ضباط من الرتب الصغيرة وفشلوا مع الكبار
المخابرات العامة تفسد مخطط إلحاق عناصر حماس بالجيش ببطاقات مزورة
	مدير المخابرات الحربية يرفض لقاء الشاطر وبديع يلجأ لمرسى
	تمكن جهاز المخابرات الحربية فى 11 مارس الجارى القبض على 137 عنصرا  اخوانيا من الجماعة داخل الجيش واعترفوا بأن الجماعة سعت منذ 25 يناير الى  زيادة المنتمين لها داخل الجيش من خلال تجنيد ضباط من الرتب الصغيرة.
	وقالت صفحة احنا فداكى يا مصر على فيس بوك أن الجماعة حاولت استقطاب عدد  من اللواءات واغرتهم بمناصب رفيعة بالجيش حال صعودهم الى الحكم إلا انهم  رفضوا رفضا قطعيا.
	الشاطر هو من تولى هذا الملف بنفسه وحاول عدة مرات ان ينشىء كيانا اخوانيا داخل القوات المسلحة لبسط سيطرته على الجيش ن
	تبين ايضا من اعترافات المتهمين ان الاخوان كانت تسعى الى ادخال عناصر من  حماس الى صفوف الجيش المصرى من خلال تزوير البطاقات الشخصية إلا انها  تراجعت فى اللحظات الاخيرة بعد ما اخبرت المخابرات العامة وسائل الاعلام  بسرقة ماكينة البطاقات الشخصية من محافظة العريش ،،
	وتاكيد لمتابعه الاحداث بدقه فإن حزب الحرية والعدالة ضم نحو 1500 حمساوى الى عضويته فى الفترة الاخيرة ،
	وذكر احد عناصرالخلية فى التحقيقات أن الجماعة تستهدف الوقيعة بين الشعب  والجيش من خلال قيام عناصر حركة حماس والمليشيات المدربة من الجماعة  بارتداء الزى العسكرى والتجول فى مدن القناة الثلاثة والتعامل مع المواطنين  المصريين بعنف كى يظهر الجيش امام الرأى العام بصورة سيئة ،،
	وتفيد المعلومات ان الشاطر حاول مقابلة اللواء حجازى مدير المخابرات  الحربية ولكنه رفض رفض تام وقام برفع تقرير بالامر للفريق عبد الفتاح  السيسى وقيادات الجيش ،،
	وعلى اثر ذلك عقد الشاطر اجتماع مع بديع والبلتاجى والعريان والكتاتنى  ليناقشو رفض مقابلة مدير المخابرات للشاطر فنصحوه بأن يلجأ لمرسى من خلال  عقد اجتماع مع قيادات الجيش ليقوم مرسى بجس نبض كل قيادة على حدة وبالفعل  تم الاجتماع ونقل مرسى ما سمعه من قيادات الجيش لبديع والشاطر والتى لم  يطمئن لها الشاطر فلجأ الى اللواء خالد ثروت مدير الامن الوطنى صديقه وشرح  له ما حدث من مدير المخابرات الحربية فرد ثروت للشاطر وقاله ان الجيش لن  يصعد ضده الآن لرغبته فى تهدئه الاجواء من اجل المصلحة الوطنية ،
	كما لجأ الشاطر إلى كارت اخر هو حازم ابو اسماعيل وكلفه بأن يقوم حازمون  باثارة الشغب وافتعال المشاكل عن طريق تهديد وسائل الاعلام من جانب او  تهديد رموز القوى المدنية من جانب اخر بغرض اشغال الجيش وتشتيته وبالفعل  قامت حازمون بإثارة الفوضى ،،
	وكما ادخل الشاطر حركة حماس على خط الازمة ،، غير أن الجيش تعامل مع الحدث  بذكاء كبير وتمكنت المخابرات الحربية من القبض على العديد من عناصر حركة  حماس التى نزلت الى مصر بعلم مرسى لإثارة الفوضى كما قامت المخابرت العامه  بوقف ارسال التقارير الى الرئاسه وتشديد الاجراءات والمراقبه والمتابعة على  كافه مكاتب والشخصيات الارهابية فى مصر* 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش يستعد للنزول إلى الشارع فى حالة تدهور الأوضاع الأمنية








*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2013)

* تعيين زوج ابنة "مرسي" سكرتير أول للرئيس ورئيساً لديوان رئاسة الجمهورية!!*



http://almasrynetwork.com/?p=78640
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2013)

عمرو  أديب : دي مش كذبة إبريل ، هتشوف العجب في فاتورة المياة والكهرباء الشهر  دا ولازم نسمع نصيحة رئيس الوزراء ان كلنا نقعد في أوضة واحدة.​ 





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*الشيخ محمد حسان: شاهدت الرسول يجري في الشارع فسألته بتجري ليه ومين حضرتك؟ فقال له أنا النبي محمد باجري علشان رايح ألحق خطبة الشيخ محمد حسان

مش نكتة ......*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشيخ محمد حسان: شاهدت الرسول يجري في الشارع فسألته بتجري ليه ومين حضرتك؟ فقال له أنا النبي محمد باجري علشان رايح ألحق خطبة الشيخ محمد حسان
> 
> مش نكتة ......*



* دا انا هبكي من الورع والايمان :new6:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * دا انا هبكي من الورع والايمان :new6:
> *​



[YOUTUBE]Db7CjZ3kwyk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*"الصحة": 228 طالباً بجامعة الأزهر مصابون بنزلات معوية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2013)

*





*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2013)

*سرقة كوبرى المشاه الواصل بين سوق التوابل وخان الخليلى ليل امس .. 

دى مش نكته ...... ها هى صورة للكوبرى ولم يتبقى منه إلا السلالم





*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع حالات الإصابة بالتسمم الغذائى بالأزهر إلى 479 حالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*طلاب الأزهر يقطعون طريق النصر ويطالبون بإقالة رئيس الجامعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*احتجاجات بأسيوط وطنطا توقف حركة القطارات بشكل كامل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*أصحاب المستودعات يقتحمون "التموين" اعتراضا على ارتفاع البوتاجاز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرة من طلاب الأزهر لـ"المشيخة" تنديداً بحادث التسمم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*وزير الصحة يزور مصابى الأزهر.. ومسئول: ميكروب "استاف" وراء الإصابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*العاملون بمطار القاهرة يعتصمون للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الطيران*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*طلاب الأزهر يقتحمون المشيخة وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد فؤاد جاد الله، المستشار القانونى لرئيس الجمهورية، إن النائب العام الحالى المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله سيظل باق فى منصبه، لحين صدور حكم قضائى نهائى يقضى ببطلان تعيينه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*انسحبت قوات الأمن المركزى المكلفة بتأمين مشيخة الأزهر بعد اقتحام الآلاف من طلاب الأزهر المشيخة، معلنين اعتصامهم حتى إقالة رئيس الجامعة مرددين هتافات منها "سلمية سلمية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*أعلن أحمد عبد الرحمن حسين رئيس اتحاد طلاب جامعة الأزهر عن دخوله فى اعتصام مفتوح لحين إقالة رئيس الجامعة الدكتور أسامة العبد، ويأتى هذا بعد إقالة كل من مدير المدن الجامعية ومسئول التغذي*ة.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قال الدكتور محمد فؤاد جاد الله، المستشار القانونى لرئيس الجمهورية، إن النائب العام الحالى المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله سيظل باق فى منصبه، لحين صدور حكم قضائى نهائى يقضى ببطلان تعيينه.*


*اللى هو أزاى يعنى ؟!!!*
*الراجل دة حوالين منه ناس قاصدة تغرقه أو ناس بتستهبل *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اللى هو أزاى يعنى ؟!!!*
> *الراجل دة حوالين منه ناس قاصدة تغرقه أو ناس بتستهبل *​


*
وانا اللى افتكرتنى مش فاهمه 
طلعوا هما اللى مش فاهمين :yahoo:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*وصول تعزيزات أمنية لمشيخة الأزهر لاستعادة السيطرة عليها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*الأمن يتراجع إلى خلف "المشيخة" تفادياً للاحتكاك مع طلاب الأزهر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*شباب الخريجين يقطعون شارع قصر العينى أمام وزارة التموين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*موجة ارتفاعات متوقعة للأسعار بمصر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وانا اللى افتكرتنى مش فاهمه *
> *طلعوا هما اللى مش فاهمين :yahoo:*


*الطعن بالنقض لا يوقف التنفيذ ...إلا لو كانوا أخترعوا لمرسى قانون جديد *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الطعن بالنقض لا يوقف التنفيذ ...إلا لو كانوا أخترعوا لمرسى قانون جديد *​



*وفيها ايه يعنى ان كان مورررسى نفسه اختراع جديد علينا :new2:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وفيها ايه يعنى ان كان مورررسى نفسه اختراع جديد علينا :new2:*


*لو جت على مرسى تهون ...أهو مش فاهم أو بيشتغلوه *
*الرك على ( حامى القانون ) ( محامى الشعب ) النائب الحالى المستشار طلعت*
*ما هى حجته فى عدم التنفيذ ؟*
*ان ماكانش هو اللى يطبق القانون ....بقت بظرميت *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو جت على مرسى تهون ...أهو مش فاهم أو بيشتغلوه *
> *الرك على ( حامى القانون ) ( محامى الشعب ) النائب الحالى المستشار طلعت*
> *ما هى حجته فى عدم التنفيذ ؟*
> *ان ماكانش هو اللى يطبق القانون ....بقت بظرميت *​


*طيب وهو الراجل قصر فى ايه بس يا عبود
هو فعلا محامى الشعب الاخوانى وقايم بدوره على احسن ما يكون 
مش عارفه انا لو حبوااا دخلت دلوقتى وطلبت منك ترجمه لكلمة بظرميت هتعمل ايه :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*طلاب الأزهر يتقدمون ببلاغات للنائب العام تحمل "الطيب" مسئولية التسمم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*فشل لقاء "الطيب" بطلاب الأزهر.. وهتافات تطالب برحيل "العبد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*متظاهرون يقطعون شريط السكة الحديد "بولاق إمبابة" ويوقفون قطارات قبلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*صحفيو "الدستور" يقطعون شارع بالدقى احتجاجا على عدم تنفيذ مطالبهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*مصادر: أسلحة الشرطة المصرية المهربة إلى غزة تعود لسيناء بعد تعديلها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*هيئة الاستثمار توجه إنذاراً بالإغلاق لقناة سى بى سى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*أكد المستشار حسن ياسين، النائب العام المساعد رئيس المكتب الفنى، أن الحكم الصادر من دائرة طلبات رجال القضاء بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة المتعلق بمنصب النائب العام ابتدائى قابل للطعن !!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*تحليق طائرات فوق محيط جامعة الأزهر لاستطلاع الحالة الأمنية فى المنطقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*توقع مسئولون بقطاعات وزارة الكهرباء، وصول نسبة العجز فى الكهرباء، 7 آلاف ميجاوات بداية الصيف المقبل. وقالت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع": ما لم يرشد المواطنون استهلاكهم من الكهرباء هذا الصيف، سيكون أسوأ من الفصل السابق"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*أعلن الدكتور خالد الخطيب رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة بوزارة الصحة والسكان، ارتفاع عدد حالات الإصابة بين طلاب المدينة الجامعية بجامعة الأزهر إلى 583 حالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرات لطلاب جامعة الأزهر فرع أسيوط تضامنًا مع زملائهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*اعتصام مفتوح لطلاب الأزهر وانصراف الطالبات بعد صلاة المغرب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*أحزاب تهدد بالانسحاب من جلسة "الشورى" بسبب السماح بالشعارات الدينية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*"شباب الثورة" تتهم الإخوان بتسميم طلاب الأزهر لإقالة الطيب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*شلل مرورى بشوارع مدينة نصر بسبب قطع طلاب الأزهر للطرق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*"استقلال الأزهر": الإخوان يريدون تحجيم الطيب ويستغلون أحداث التسمم سياسيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*ارتباك وخلل مرورى بمحيط جامعة الأزهر بسبب الاحتجاجات الطلابية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*علاء عبد الفتاح: تسألون الطيب عن "الطبيخ" وتبرئون مرسى من التعذيب!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*وزير الكهرباء يمنع مسئولى الوزارة من الحديث عن تخفيف الأحمال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*الشورى يوافق على إلغاءحظر استخدام الشعارات الدينية والرافضون ينسحبون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: أصوات انفجارات المعادى نشاط تدريبى للهيئة الهندسية*


----------



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2013)

*




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2013)

*إسرائيل تعرض تصدير الغاز إلى مصر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إسرائيل تعرض تصدير الغاز إلى مصر*



*وكتاب الله المجيد !!!
امال هما استوردوه من باب دعم الاقتصاد المصري ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2013)

*طلبة الأزهر الأخوان لم يتناولوا الوجبة المسممة ........ ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وكتاب الله المجيد !!!
> امال هما استوردوه من باب دعم الاقتصاد المصري ؟
> *​



*انهم منتجين الان .......*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طلبة الأزهر الأخوان لم يتناولوا الوجبة المسممة ........ ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



* المؤمن دايماً مصاب 
دوا بقي متصابوش :smil12:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*عاجل من الرئاسة ردا على السفارة الامريكية و باسم يوسف

 وجهت رئاسة الجمهورية، عبر حسابها على موقع التدوينات القصيرة، «تويتر»،  الثلاثاء، رسالة للحساب الرسمي للسفارة الأمريكية في القاهرة، جاء فيها:  «من غير الملائم لهيئة دبلوماسية المشاركة في ترويج دعاية سياسية سلبية»،  وذلك عقب نشر السفارة الأمريكية، فى وقت سابق، مقطع فيديو لحلقة الإعلامي  الأمريكي الساخر، جون ستيورات، مقدم برنامج «ذا دايلي شو»، عن الرئيس محمد مرسي، تضامنًا مع باسم يوسف، مُقدم برنامج «البرنامج» على قناة «سي بي سي».

 وانتقد «ستيورات»، مرسي قائلا: «الرئيس الذي تعاني بلاده من 30% بطالة،  وتحرش جنسي غير مسبوق وتضاعف معدل التضخم مرتين، ترك كل ذلك ليلاحق الساخر  باسم يوسف».

 وخاطب المذيع الأمريكي، مرسي: «إذا كانت السخرية من  قبعة الرئيس ولغته الإنجليزية جريمة فهذه كانت مهمتي لمدة 8 سنوات»، وتابع:  «أنا لا أفهم هذا يا رجل، أنت رئيس مصر، الوريث لأعظم حضارة عرفها التاريخ  المكتوب، أناسك اخترعوا الحضارة والورق واللغة المكتوبة، وبنوا الأهرامات،  ما الذي أنت قلق منه، من فنان كوميدي».
 ووجّه حساب الرئاسة على تويتر، التدوينة، لحساب باسم يوسف، ولبرنامج جون ستيورات، وحساب السفارة الأمريكية.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*الرئاسة باعته طلب للجامعه الامريكية تطلب منهم مدرس لغة انجليزية للتدريس لمرسي واعطاءه قرص مكثف في الانجليزي !! *





*ها بقي هتشل لوحدي ولا حد ناوي معايا ؟*
*ال كان في ناسا ال *
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 أبريل 2013)

يا  عيااااااد   ....يا ..
لماذا تترك    الباب الذهبي  [     تعليقك لو سمحت  ] وتعلق  تعليقاتك الجميلة  فى باب نشرة الاخبار 
ده إضطهاد لينا
عايزينك هناك 
فمن فضلك إثرى بابـــــــــــــــنـــــا من فضلك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> يا  عيااااااد   ....يا ..
> لماذا تترك    الباب الذهبي  [     تعليقك لو سمحت  ] وتعلق  تعليقاتك الجميلة  فى باب نشرة الاخبار
> ده إضطهاد لينا
> عايزينك هناك
> فمن فضلك إثرى بابـــــــــــــــنـــــا من فضلك



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ده اطراء انا مش قده 
ربنا يكرمك يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*عـاجل الأمن الوطني يحذر "الرئاسة" من كـااااارثة
*​ *





أكد مصدر بالأمن الوطني لشبكة “ش.أ.م”  انه تم تحذير رئاسة الجمهورية من تداول نشطاء مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى  للحشد يوم 6 ابريل والذي أطلق عليه “يوم الغضب” ينذر بكارثة حقيقية شبيهه  بثورة 25 يناير.​ ​ ​ 

وأضاف المصدر.. أن رئاسة الجمهورية  طالبت وزارة الداخلية بتكثيف البحث والتحري والاستعداد لفاعليات اليوم  بتكثيف التواجد الأمني في الميادين العامة داخل القاهرة وخارجها، مع  التوجيه برفع درجة الاستعداد القصوى داخل معسكرات الأمن المركزي وأجهزة  البحث والتحري لرصد كافة تحركات المعارضة ودعوات التجمهر ورسم خريطة مفصله  بدقه لأماكن التجمع المقررة لتعامل الأمن المركزي معها وتوزيع القوات بناء  عليها.​ ​ ​ *​
  المصدر: http://om-el-noor.blogspot.com/2013/04/blog-post_7852.html#ixzz2PLGHb7Fz
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*السفيرة الامريكية بالقاهرة  مصر ملك لليهود..واسرائيل ستحتلها 2013 الجاري* *2013-04-02 23:32:08* 

*




* 
  [COLOR=black !important] *قالت السفيرة الامريكية ان باتروسون فى  القاهرة : "ان ارض مصر ملك لليهود لانها فى الاساس ارضها ..واليهود طٌردوا  من مصر بعد ان شيدوا الاهرامات.. وبعد تحليل الحمض النووى لتوت عنخ امون  وجدوا انه من اصل يهودي".             واضافت السفيرة نقلا عن معاريف  الاسرائيلية  : " ان اسرائيل مهددة من العرب البرابرة.. ولا بد ان تحصل على  ارضها مصر"..وان الفقر والمجاعة سيضرب مصر العام الجاري 2013..ووقتها  سيأتي اليهود لاستعباد المصريين واطعامهم من المجاعة والفقر".
* *



*​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*"الطيب" يصدر قراراً بإقالة مدير عام المدن الجامعية بالأزهر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*
تحذير مخابراتى  الجيش سينزل إذا لم يمنع مرسي انهيار مصر

 
     April 02 2013 23:34:52





                                بعد تسمم طلاب الأزهر.. رأس «المشير» ثمنها أرواح 16 جندى ورأس «الطيب» ثمنها تسمم 350 طالب             مع تصاعد احتجاجات طلاب جامعة الأزهر بسبب  سقوط المئات من زملائهم ضحايا تسمم غذائى بالمدينة الجامعية انتقلت  الاحتجاحات بسرعه من أمام جامعة الأزهر والمدينة الجامعية التى وقعت فيها  حادثة التسمم الى مشيخة الأزهر ليكتمل الهدف المخطط لعملية التسمم الطلابى  بمحاصرة شيخ الأزهر وعلماء المجمع الاسلامي فى محاكاة لإرهاب أتباع  الجماعات الدينية لمؤسسات الدولة بمحاصرتها والتهديد باقتحامها .      فى نفس التوقيت يصل محمد مرسي فى «زيارة  سينيمائية» لمستشفى التأمين الطلابى لزيارة الطلاب المصابين وهم بالمئات  لكنه يزور عددًا ويقوم بالتصوير معهم ثم يصدر توجيهاته وتعليماته برعاية  المصابين وتوفير الخدمات الطبية اللازمة لهم.      وذكر بيان رئاسي أن مرسي قام بزيارة مفاجئة  إلي مستشفى مدينة نصر، للاطمئنان علي أبنائه طلبة جامعة الأزهر الذين  أُصيبوا بتسمم غذائي إثرَ تناولهم بعض الوجبات الغذائية بالمدينة الجامعية  حيث زار الطابق الرابع ويوجد به 23 مصاب، واستفسر من الطلبة المُصابين عن  مستوى الرعاية الصحية التي يتلقونها، وتوافر الخدمات العلاجية بالمستشفى،  مُؤكداً أنه يُتابع شخصياً الحالة الصحية لجميع الطلبة المُصابين، وأنه وجه  بالاهتمام بكافة الحالات المُصابة في جميع المُستشفيات وتقديم الخدمات  الطبية اللازمة حتى يتماثلوا للشفاء، والعودة إلي دراستهم.      ورغم أن الرئاسة أكدت أن الزيارة جاءت دون  تريب مسبق وبشكل مفاجىء إلا أن رئيس هيئة التأمين الصحى الدكتور عبد الرحمن  السقا كان في استقبال مرسي لدى وصوله المستشفى، والذي أوضح بدوره أن أغلب  الحالات المُصابة قد تماثلت للشفاء وسُمح لها بالخروج، وأن الحالات  المُتبقية مُستقرة، ويتوقع خروجها مساء الثلاثاء.      اللافت أن حادث التسمم ضرب مئات الطلاب  وليس العشرات ما دعى للتشكك ماذا كان المقصود حادث جلل وفضيحه كبيره تفتح  الطريق سهلًا للإطاحه برؤؤس يريدها النظام وقال مصدر خاص للتحرير أن هناك  خطأ وهميًا يربط بين سيناريو حادث التسمم الغذائى فى المدينة الجامعية  لطلاب الأزهر وما حدث بعده من حشد خارج المدينة وأمام ادارة الجامعة ثم  محاصرة الطلاب الغاضبين لمقر مشيخة الأزهر فى اليوم التالى واقتحامها بفعل  عناصر اخوانية، توجه حشود الطلبه المتأثرين بفداحة الحادث وسقوط زملائهم  رغم عدم وفاة أى مصاب من المئات، وأضافت المصادر أن المعلومات الأولية تشير  لمؤامرة تستهدف الأزهر وشيخه منوهة إلى أن حادث التسمم وقع بهذا الشكل بعد  ساعات من إعلان الرئاسة لاحالة قانون الصكوك الاسلامية الى هيئة علماء  الازهر لتمريره.      مرسي أحال القانون للازهر الشريف بعدما  أقره مجلس الشورى فى مارس الماضى، وأحالته للتصديق عليه مخالفًا الدستور  حيث تنص المادة الرابعة من الدستور الجديد صراحة على ضرورة أخذ هيئة كبار  العلماء في الأزهر الشريف في كافة الشئون المتعلقة بالشريعة الإسلامية، لكن  تجاهل الشورى للأزهر ومخالفته للدستور استفز مؤسسة الأزهر الشريف بشدة  وانتقد الأزهر عدم عرض الأمر عليه، وأعلن أنه سيدرس القانون ويعلن رأيه حتى  رغم احالته إليه رسميا، ما وضع الرئاسة فى موقف محرج اذا ما وافقت الشورى  على اسقاط الدستور ولم يستطع مرسي التصديق على القانون فأحاله للأزهر،  ولكنه على ما يبدو أحاله بعد أن دبرت عمليه تنتهى بمحاصرة الأزهر على طريقة  القانون أمامكم والحصار خلفكم إما تمرير القانون وإما الاقالة.      المصادر السيادية أشارت الى تشابه سيناريو  اقالة المشير حسين طنطاوى وقادة المجلس العسكرى بعد توجيه ضربة غادرة وذبح  16 جندى من رجال الجيش داخل وحداتهم وسيناريو توجيه ضربة مشابهة للأزهر  الشريف ورئيسه وعلماؤه بإسقاط أكثر من ثلاثمائة مصاب من طلاب الأزهر غدراً  أيضا وداخل وحداتهم أيضًا، عفوًا داخل مدينتهم الجامعية، ويبقى إقالة  الدكتور أحمد الطيب وفريقه ثمنًا لرفضهم قانون الصكوك مرتين سابقًا أو  تمرير القانون .      الغريب أن اللواء حسين كمال مساعد اللواء  عمر سليمان رحمه الله والمعروف بالرجل خلف سليمان حذر صباح الثلاثاء من  تدهور الوضع الداخلى وسقوط البلاد فى دائرة الفتن والمؤامرات، وحذر فى  تصريحات لإحدى الفضائيات من أن الرئاسة يجب أن تتجنب نزول الجيش مرة ثانية.      كمال الذى رافق مدير المخابرات الراحل عمر  سليمان أشار إلى مخطط لتفكيك جهاز المخابرات المصرى رابطًا بين تصريحات أبو  العلا ماضى التى نسبها للرئيس عن تنظيم بلطجية انشأته المخابرات، وبين  اعلان الإخوان ترشيحهم للبلتاجى مديرًا للمخابرات، ووصفها بأنها «مهاترات»  و«كلام رخيص» يهدف للنيل من سمعة الجهاز، وأضاف: «لم ولن يستطيع أحد أن  ينال من جهاز المخابرات والقوات المسلحة، والشعب هو القادر على التغيير  وليس أي فصيل أو فئة»، محذراً من خطورة تولي شخص غير ذي خبرة رئاسة جهاز  المخابرات.      وحذر «كمال» مرسي من احتمال اندلاع ثورة  جياع قد تقضي على الأخضر واليابس، وطالبه بسرعة اتخاذ قرارات تُجنب البلاد  نزول الجيش للشارع، قائلًا: «لو شعرت القوات المسلحة أن مصر مهددة  بالانهيار، لن تتردد في النزول للشارع».  
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الأمن سيطر على اشتباكات استاد الدفاع الجوى ولا إصابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*رئيس جامعة الأزهر: لدينا 24 ألف طالب ونطعمهم بمليون جنيه سنويا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*أعلن وزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى، فى مؤتمر صحفى اليوم الثلاثاء، أن لدى الرئيس باراك أوباما والإدارة الأمريكية "قلقا فعليا حيال المسار الذى تسلكه مصر"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*القوى الثورية تنظم وقفة احتجاجية غداً لرفض قرض صندوق النقد الدولي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2013)

*اتحاد الصفحات الثورية على "فيس بوك" يدعو لإسقاط النظام فى 6 إبريل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2013)

*حماس تتوعد إسرائيل بالرد على خرقها لاتفاق التهدئة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2013)

*أمرت نيابة ثان مدينة نصر ، بإخلاء سبيل كل أخصائيى التغذية بالمدينة الجامعية بالأزهر ، وكذلك الطبيب البيطرى ، المسئول عن الكشف على اللحوم قبل الطهى، كما قررت إخلاء سبيل مندوب مؤسسة مصر التجارية، الموردة لمواد الغذاء للمطابخ بالمدن الجامعية بدون ضمان.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2013)

*قال اللواء سعد الدين أمين سكرتير عام محافظة البحر الأحمر، إن مجلس الوزراء خاطب المحافظة بأن هناك زيارة متوقعة لرئيس الجمهورية، وطالب مجلس الوزراء باقتراح مشروعات جديدة من الممكن أن يفتتحها الرئيس خلال الزيارة.*​* :yaka::yaka::yaka:*​*وأضاف أمين فى تصريحات صحفية أن المحافظة أرسلت ردا على مجلس الوزراء بعدد المشروعات التى من الممكن افتتاحها أو وضع حجر الأساس لها منها افتتاح توسعات مطار الغردقة وتسليم الوحدات السكنية وإعطاء إشارة البدء لتشغيل محطة مياه التحلية ووضع حجر الأساس جامعة البحر الأحمر.*​​*:t33::t33::t33::t33:*​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أبريل 2013)

*شيخ الازهر أحمد الطيب يقيل مدير المدن الجامعية.*


----------



## V mary (3 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أمرت نيابة ثان مدينة نصر ، بإخلاء سبيل كل أخصائيى التغذية بالمدينة الجامعية بالأزهر ، وكذلك الطبيب البيطرى ، المسئول عن الكشف على اللحوم قبل الطهى، كما قررت إخلاء سبيل مندوب مؤسسة مصر التجارية، الموردة لمواد الغذاء للمطابخ بالمدن الجامعية بدون ضمان.*​



?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أبريل 2013)

*محكمة القضاء الادارى تصدر حكما بإيقاف تنفيذ تسليم قذاف الدم للسلطات الليبية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2013)

*"التموين": رصيد القمح يكفى 81 يومًا والأرز حتى آخر إبريل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"التموين": رصيد القمح يكفى 81 يومًا والأرز حتى آخر إبريل*



* حلو دول نعمل منهم بليله ورز بلبن 
ولما يخلصوا ناخد من محصول المزرعه السعيد اللي بنزرع فيه بقلنا قرن ده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2013)

*صرح  القس انجيلوس اسحق سكرتيرقداسة البابا تواضروس الثاني أن ما حدث من اعتداء  علي بعض الصحفيين والمتوافدين لحضور احتفالية كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون ناتج  عن الإزدحام الشديد وتدافع المتواجدين لرؤية قداسة البابا اكد انجيليوس   أن اللجنة التنظيمية قامت بتنظيم الأمور علي قدر استطاعتها ولكن زيادة  الاعداد المتواجدة التي فاقت طاقة استيعاب المكان بمراحل  ادت الي حدوث بعض  السلبيات في التنظيم . اشار سكرتير البابا الى  ان هناك مايزيد عن 15 الف  شخص حضروا الي الكنيسة بالاضافة الي الاعداد التي كانت خارج  الكنيسة...مشيرا الي ان الكنيسة ترفض الاعتداء علي اي شخص اياً كانت صفته  واضاف ان الكنيسة تتقدم بالإعتذار للكل لما حدث من بعض السلبيات في التنظيم  وأن القمص بطرس جيد والأباء الكهنة بكنيسة العذراء بالزيتون يتقدمون  بالإعتذار للإخوة الصحفيين ولجميع الذين حضروا*


 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل من سكرتير البابا للصحفيين 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2013)

*عاجل :: جيش كوريا الشمالية: تلقينا موافقة نهائية على شن هجوم نووي على الولايات المتحدة*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2013)

*قالت وكالة الأنباء الكورية الشمالية الرسمية إن كوريا الشمالية "تبلغ رسميا" الولايات المتحدة إنها "صدقت" على ضربة ضد أمريكا قد تشمل "ضربة نووية متنوعة".*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أبريل 2013)

*الفريق شفيق على قناة التحرير: القوات البحرية المصرية تقبض على سفينة إيرانية محملة بالسلاح للأخوان المسلمين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2013)

*تمكن رجال الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة، من السيطرة على الحريق الذى شب بالطابق الثالث مقر نيابات محكمة جنوب القاهرة بباب الخلق، بعد اشتعال النيران فى جميع محتويات الدور بالكامل. 

 ويذكر أنه قد وصلت 30 سيارة مطافئ إلى مقر المحكمة صباح اليوم الخميس، بغرض إخماد الحريق، قبل أن يمتد لباقى الطوابق الأخرى، وذلك دون خسائر بشرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2013)

*تجدد منذ قليل الحريق الذى شب بالطابق الثالث فى مقر نيابات محكمة جنوب القاهرة بباب الخلق، واستعانت الحماية المدنية بـ4 سيارات إطفاء إضافية وصلت للمكان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تجدد منذ قليل الحريق الذى شب بالطابق الثالث فى مقر نيابات محكمة جنوب القاهرة بباب الخلق، واستعانت الحماية المدنية بـ4 سيارات إطفاء إضافية وصلت للمكان.*



* احتراق ملفات نيابة الأموال وقضايا التحرير فى حريق محكمة جنوب القاهرة...
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2013)

*سقوط رجل "مطافئ" من السلم أثناء السيطرة على حريق محكمة باب الخلق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*ضبط سفينة تهريب أسلحة بجنوب سيناء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*أحمد ماهر: 6 إبريل سيكون بداية لموجة ثورية جديدة وليس احتفالا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة القليوبية فجر اليوم الخميس من إعاده الطفل أبانوب أشرف الخواجة إلى أهله بعد خطفة من أمام كنيسة الانبا بول بشبرا الخيمة*.


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة القليوبية فجر اليوم الخميس من إعاده الطفل أبانوب أشرف الخواجة إلى أهله بعد خطفة من أمام كنيسة الانبا بول بشبرا الخيمة*.


*
بسم الصليب خبر جميل اووووووى بجد ربنا يفرح قلبك يا استاذى زى ما فرحتنا
نشكرك يا يسوووووع :94:*


----------



## V mary (4 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة القليوبية فجر اليوم الخميس من إعاده الطفل أبانوب أشرف الخواجة إلى أهله بعد خطفة من أمام كنيسة الانبا بول بشبرا الخيمة*.



*نشكرررر ربنا خبر حلو اوي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*بدون تعليق .......*​


----------



## V mary (4 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بدون تعليق .......*​



*عربي دة 
ولا اية 
بيخفف الاحمال لمدة ساعة يومية عن كل المناطق بالتناوب
ولكن هو مش بيقطع الكهرباء عن الناس مرتين في اليوم 
سبحان الله
انشاء الله لما يقطع عندي زي كل يوم هقول فوتوشوب 
الراجل قال بيخفف الاحمال من غير مايقطع الكهرباء 
voooooooo​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> *عربي دة
> ولا اية
> بيخفف الاحمال لمدة ساعة يومية عن كل المناطق بالتناوب
> ولكن هو مش بيقطع الكهرباء عن الناس مرتين في اليوم
> ...



*انها المناخوليا الحكومية ..... اخدت العدوى من المناخوليا الرئاسية  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*تضارب تصريحات المسئولين حول مصير الملفات المحترقة بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة، اليوم 
أكدت وزارة العدل، وجود ملفات بديلة للقضايا البارزة والهامة للرأى العام
ونفت النيابة العامة ذلك
http://videoyoum7.com/?p=95892*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*تواجد كاميرات قناة الجزيرة قبل وقوع حريق محكمة جنوب القاهرة وتنقله مباشرة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تواجد كاميرات قناة الجزيرة قبل وقوع حريق محكمة جنوب القاهرة وتنقله مباشرة.*


*ههههههههههههههه ...سبحان الله *​*وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذٰلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ*​:ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*أعلن البنك المركزى المصرى، اليوم الخميس، أن حجم أرصدة الاحتياطى من النقد الأجنبى فقدت نحو 75 مليون دولار من أرصدتها فى نهاية مارس الماضى، بعد أن انخفضت بنحو 105 ملايين دولار، بنهاية شهر فبراير 2013، ليسجل الاحتياطى حاليًا 13.424 مليار دولار، من أرصدة بلغت 13.5 مليار دولار، بنهاية فبراير الماضى، ويغطى أقل من 3 أشهر من الواردات السلعية للبلاد.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*الدولار وصل ٩ جنيه في السوق السوداء *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*بعد حريق محكمة باب الخلق.. الأهالي يهتفون بعودة مبارك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أبريل 2013)

*دكتور مرسى طار الى الخرطوم وهيصلى الجمعة هناك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*حريق هائل بـ45 منزلاً بقرية فاوزولى بمدينة ساقلتة فى سوهاج*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*قال المستشار هشام جنينة، رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات، إن الدستور الجديد ألحق تبعية الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات إلى الرئاسة، بعد أن كان إلى مجلس الشعب، وأعطى الاستقلالية التامه للجهاز، 

هى كل حاجة فى مصر بقت هى وعكسها مع بعض*


----------



## V mary (4 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قال المستشار هشام جنينة، رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات، إن الدستور الجديد ألحق تبعية الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات إلى الرئاسة، بعد أن كان إلى مجلس الشعب، وأعطى الاستقلالية التامه للجهاز،
> 
> هى كل حاجة فى مصر بقت هى وعكسها مع بعض*



*استقلالية بس تابعة للرياسة 
هو اية حكاية العربي النهاردة 
النور مبيقطعش بس بنخفف الأحمال​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*آشتون تزور مصر السبت المقبل وتلتقى الرئيس مرسى وقيادات جبهة الإنقاذ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

ضبط سفينتين اوكرانيتين محملتان بالاسلحة فى سفاجا واحتجاز 13 متهما


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*ابو بركه: من حق المسيحى ان يستخدم شعار الاسلام هو الحل !! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ابو بركه: من حق المسيحى ان يستخدم شعار الاسلام هو الحل !! *



*اخيراااااااااا المسيحى هياخد حقه ف البلد دى :ura1:*


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ابو بركه: من حق المسيحى ان يستخدم شعار الاسلام هو الحل !! *


قلت سابقاً 
انى مع مقولة الاسلام هو الحل ......لكل منحل


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2013)

​ *بالفيديو / شفيق يفضح مرسي والإخوان: أنا الرئيس الشرعى والانتخابات مزورة .. ويجب على الجيش إعلان من قتل جنودنا فى سيناء*​ *قال الفريق أحمد شفيق رئيس  الوزراء الاسبق والمرشح الرئاسى السابق، أنه الرئيس الفعلى للبلاد وان  نتيجة الانتخابات تم تزويرها، مضيفًا أنه يمتلك المستندات التى تؤكد تزوير  الإنتخابات السابقة، مؤكدًا انه وسيعمل فى الفترة القادمة على ” تدويل ” .*
*واضاف الفريق شفيق فى  مداخلة هاتفية له على فضائية ” التحرير ” مع الإعلامي أحمد موسى أن جماعة  الاخوان المسلمين قاموا بتزوير قاعدة البيانات وان هذه القضية التى ستقضى  على النظام الحالى، مضيفًا ان الإخوان سيكون حِسابهم “عسير ” على ذالك  التزوير، مؤكدًا ، أنه تلقى مكالمة من إحدى قادات المجلس العسكرى أبلغه  فيها بفوزه بإنتخابات الرئاسة بنسبة 50.7 %.*
*وأشار إلى أنه تعمد أن  يصرح برضاءه عن نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية وعن فوز  مرسى بالرئاسة، موضحًا  ان ذالك  لحكمة إنقاذ مِصر من أعمال العنف التى كان ينوى الإخوان القيام  بها، مشيراً إلى إدانته لترويع الناخبين وتصريحات المرشد العام للإخوان،  بأن ” الدماء ستملىء الميادين فى حالة فوزه ” .*
*ولفت شفيق إلى أن وزير  العدل المستشار أحمد مكي، بسحب الـ40 بلاغًا، التى تقدم بها أنصاره من أمام  النائب العام وعلى رأسها بلاغ تزوير الانتخابات، مشيرًا إلى أن وزير العدل  قام بتعليق هذه البلاغات لكي لا يمثل المجرمون الحقيقيون المتواجدون الآن  في الحكم أمام القضاء، على حد قوله.*
*وشدد شفيق انه حين أجريت  الانتخابات لم يكن ينتمى لاى حزب ولم يتلقى اى تمويلا من الخارج كما تلقى  الاخوان المسلمين من قطر وحققت شعبية اكثر منهم ، مؤكدا ان هذا النظام  الحالى لن يدوم كثيرا ..وفيما يخص القضيا المتهم فيها قال شفيق انه برئ من  كل القضايا التى توجه اليه ولن يدخل السجت أبدًا .*
*وعلق شفيق على تصريحات ابو  الفتوح  انه لا بد من انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة ” ان ابو الفتوح متلون على كل  الاتجاهات ، مضيفا انه فى البداية كان يساند مرسى والان يعارضه .*
*و فيما يخص الهجوم على الاعلام اكد شفيق ان الاعلام باق وسيظل وانهم سيرحولون وسيبقى الاعلام الشريف.*
*وطالب شفيق القوات المسلحة  بالاشراف على التحقيقات والتحريات لمعرفة من قتل جنودنا فى رفح ، مؤكدا  انه لم يلتقى البرادعى عند وجوده فى الامارات نهائيا ولم يتصل به نهائيا .*
*وفى النهاية اكد شفيق  أنه لن يخاف من العودة إلى مصر وأنه سيعود لمصر في الوقت المناسب، سواء اذا كان مرسى فى الرئاسة ام لا .*


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7yMO97j5R8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2013)

4 أبريل 2013 2:48 ص

بالفيديو/ رئيس الطب الشرعى يفجر مفاجأت مدوية: 70% من الشهداء فى عهد مرسي قتلوا بطريقة واحدة​ قال الدكتور إحسان كميل  جورجى الرئيس السابق لمصلحة الطب الشرعى أنه لاحظ أن معظم الشباب الذين  استشهدوا فى مظاهرات بعد تولى محمد مرسي الحكم قد قتلوا جميعا بشكل واحد،  وتقريبا جميعهم فى أعمار واحدة وهو أمر لم يحدث من قبل
وقال جورجى أنه طلب إعفاءه  من منصبه قبل عام، مشددا على أنه لم يستقل ولن يستقيل ورفع قضية ضد قرار  استبعاده من الخدمة، مؤكدا انه سيعود للقاهرة فور تحسن صحته حيث يعالج فى  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-kMcQrxZo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2013)

4 أبريل 2013 2:38 م
-
التعليقات




 فضيحة جديدة/ انتداب قاضي بمحكمة الأسرة للتحقيق في تزوير انتخابات الرئاسة.. اللهم لا اعتراض!​ فى مفاجأة من العيار  الثقيل قرر المستشار سمير أبو المعاطي، رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة،  الخميس، انتداب المستشار منصور علي موسى، رئيس دائرة الاستئناف بمحكمة  الأسرة، للتحقيق في بلاغات تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية، والمقدمة من الفريق  أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسي الخاسر.
وتقدم الدكتور شوقي السيد،  محامي الفريق أحمد شفيق، بمذكرة رسمية، منتصف مارس، إلى رئيس محكمة  استئناف القاهرة، يطالب فيها بانتداب قاضي تحقيق في بلاغات تزوير  الانتخابات الرئاسية.
وقال محامي الفريق أحمد  شفيق إنه فوجئ مؤخرًا باعتذار المستشار أسامة قنديل، قاضي التحقيق المنتدب  للتحقيق في الواقعة فجأة بعد 3 أشهر من التحقيق فيها، وقيام وزير العدل  بإرسال خطاب «سرا» برقم (70) إلى رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة في فبراير  الماضي يطلب انتداب قاض آخر، إضافة إلى أن رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة لم  يندب قاضيا للتحقيق.
وأضاف في مذكرته أن القضية  تواجه مصيرًا مجهولاً ومريبًا وغامضًا، مشيرًا إلى أنه من حق الرأي العام  أن يعرف لماذا بقيت القضية في الأدراج حتى الآن، إضافة إلى إعلان سبب  اعتذار القاضي أسامة قنديل عن عدم الاستمرار في التحقيقات بعد مضي 3 أشهر.
وقال إن التحقيقات صدر  فيها قرار من النيابة العامة في سبتمبر الماضي باستكمال التحريات النهائية،  وإرفاق المحاضر، وندب خبراء وزارة العدل وتحديد مأموريتهم بحصر أوراق  الاقتراع التي تم تسويدها مقدمًا لصالح أي من المرشحين في انتخابات  الإعادة، وما صدر بعدها من ندب قاضي تحقيق، بناء على طلب النائب العام  السابق في نوفمبر الماضي، ثم طلب وزير العدل بندب قاضي تحقيق، حيث تم ندب  المستشار أسامة قنديل لمباشرة التحقيقات، إلا أنه اعتذر عن عدم استكمالها،  ولم تنته التحقيقات فيها.
وأوضح أن التحقيقات لم  تنته بعد، ولم تتخذ أي إجراءات فيها رغم مضي 9 شهور عليها، لمعرفة الفاعلين  والشركاء والممولين في أخطر جرائم العصر، حسب قوله، كما لم يتخذ أي إجراء  ضد مرتكبي جرائم التزوير في الانتخابات، حتى لا يفلت أحد من الاتهام  والعقاب مهما كان موقعه أو منصبه.
وأكد أن قرار النائب العام  السابق بضم التحريات وندب خبراء لحصر أوراق الاقتراع المسودة بالمطابع وضم  محاضر التزوير لم ينفذ، كما أن الخبراء لم يباشروا مأموريتهم بعد، وأن  تحريات الأجهزة الأمنية والرقابية لم تُضم إلى أوراق القضية.


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2013)

*الله ينور عليك يا شرارة ولعت السودان *​
*هجوم صاروخى يستهدف قطارين سودانيين جنوب دارفور *

                           الخميس، *4 أبريل*  2013 - 20:07





                             صورة أرشيفية                         
 الخرطوم (د.ب.أ)


 
استهدفت مجموعة مسلحة بجنوب دارفور قطارين تابعين لسكك حديد السودان بمنطقة تور طعان شرق نيالا على بعد 60 كيلومترا من المدينة.

ونقلت صحيفة "الانتباهة السودانية" على موقعها الإلكترونى اليوم الخميس عن  شهود عيان قولهم إن مجموعة مسلحة تتكون من حوالى 40 مسلحا قامت باعتراض  القطارين بـ"ستة" عربات مسلحة ودمرت ماكينات القطارين بواسطة قذائف "آر.  بى. جى".

وأوضح الشهود أن القوة المهاجمة تفاجأت بعد مهاجمتها للقطارين بفراغهما من  حمولتهما من الوقود والسكر والسلع التجارية الأخرى بعد إفراغهما فى محطة  نيالا.


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> كله الا النيل يا مرسى
> ...


:budo:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *هجوم صاروخى يستهدف قطارين سودانيين جنوب دارفور *


*الرئيس مرسى من السودان*
*: سنعمل جاهدين لإنهاء أزمة دارفور*
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*حبس مدير عام مدينة الأزهر الجامعية 4 أيام فى واقعة تسمم الطلاب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*الرئيس مرسى يدعو رجال الأعمال المصريين لتوجيه استثماراتهم للسودان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*مسئول إسرائيلى: السفينة المضبوطة تابعة لإيران وكانت متجهة لسيناء*


----------



## V mary (4 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرئيس مرسى يدعو رجال الأعمال المصريين لتوجيه استثماراتهم للسودان *



*]دة بعد ما يفلسوا طبعا 
ههههههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أبريل 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، مصر الآن تمر بمرحلة مخاض بنائها مرة أخرى بعد ثورتها المجيدة.*
*رئيس جمهورية دة والا " داية "*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2013)

*قال عمرو عبد العزيز المراسل بقطاع الأخبار، إن مذيعين قطاع الإخبار قد دخلوا فى اعتصام مفتوح أمام مكتب وزير الإعلام بمبنى التليفزيون بماسبيرو،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2013)

*شهد ميدان الشون مساء اليوم وقفة لحركة 6 أبريل مساء اليوم بالشموع واللمبة الجاز للتنديد بفشل الحكومة فى حل أزمة السولار والبنزين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2013)

*وكيل تشريعية الشورى: الأحزاب الدينية ستكتسح الانتخابات القادمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2013)

*"التيار الشعبى" يعلن مشاركته فى أحداث 6 أبريل بمسيرة من السيدة زينب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*وفاة الفنانة ......... صباح *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أبريل 2013)

*" البانجو السودانى ...بانجو "*​*أخطأ الرئيس السودانى، عمر البشير، مساء أمس، فى ذكر اسم الرئيس محمد مرسى، خلال افتتاحه لفعاليات مجلس الأعمال المصرى السودانى فى العاصمة السودانية، الخرطوم، بقوله: «نرحب بالرئيس محمد حسنى»*​*هو بصراحة مايجبش على ريس أبداً *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*الشرطة الإسرائيلية تفرض قيودا على دخول المصلين للأقٌصى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*السفارة الأمريكية تحذر رعاياها بمصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*حاملة الطائرات الأمريكية «كيرساج» تعبر قناة السويس *


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*هجوم على سجن في طرابلس وتهريب جميع السجناء

نفس السيناريو*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*كوريا الشمالية تطلب من روسيا الاستعداد لإجلاء العاملين بسفارتها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*خطيب مسجد بكفر الشيخ: الدعاء عند أضرحة المساجد كُفر صريح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*امتحان عربى بالإسكندرية يصف جبهة الإنقاذ باللصوص والفاسدين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*الجبهة الشعبية تأخذ أولى خطواتها لمحاكمة مرسى دولياً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*إسلاميون ينظمون وقفة احتجاجية أمام منزل القائم بالأعمال الإيرانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*متظاهرون يقتحمون منزل السفير الإيرانى احتجاجا على نشر التشيع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*ضبط فلسطينى بالحراسات الخاصة بجيش رام الله بعد قتله سائقاً بالعجوزة

سبب الجريمة: كشفت التحريات، أن القاتل كان قد اتفق مع القتيل على معاشرة زوجته مقابل مبلغ مالى، إلا أنهما اختلفا مما دفعه لقتله

ولا تعليق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*إشعال النيران بمقر الإخوان بـسموحة واشتباكات مع المتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*كوريا الشمالية تنصب صاروخا ثانيا على ساحلها الشرقي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون النار على رئيس "غد الثورة" بالإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*أهالى إمبابة يقطعون شريط السكة الحديد للمطالبة بإنشاء كوبرى مشاة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*متظاهرو منزل السفير الإيرانى: "صبحى يا صالح الدين مفهوش مصالح"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*للمرة الثانية.. محاولة لاقتحام منزل القائم بالأعمال الإيرانى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*مرسى: إنشاء منطقة صناعية على مساحة 2 مليون متر مربع بالخرطوم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*"أنا آسف يا ريس" تواصل حملتها لنشر صور "مبارك" بشوارع مصر*


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أبريل 2013)

> *مرسى: إنشاء منطقة صناعية على مساحة 2 مليون متر مربع بالخرطوم *



ههههههههههههههههههههه
هو البنى ادم دا عايز كورس فى الانجليزى بس .؟.
دا عايز شيخ الازهر يدرس له العربى كمان 
رئيس راسب فى اللغتيين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2013)

*  أعلنت شركة مياه الشرب بالقاهرة الكبرى إنقطاع المياه في مناطق "النزهة  الجديدة – زهرة المدينة – امل ثانى – معسكرات الأمن المركزى – الموسيقات  العسكرية بجسر السويس – منطقة الهايكستب بالكامل".   وذلك اعتبارًا من  الساعة الثامنة صباح يوم السبت الموافق 2013/4/6 وحتى الساعة العاشرة من  نفس اليوم ، نظرًا لقيام القوات المسلحة بإنشاء خطوط مياه جديدة بمنطقة  الهايكستب.   هذا وقد قامت الشركة بتدبير سيارات لتوزيع مياه صالحة للشرب  مجانًا ، وفى حالة طلبها يرجى الاتصال بالخط الساخن "125″.






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2013)

*خريطه تظاهرات «يوم الغضب» غدًا​**2013-04-05 21:00:34​​​*
*



 أعلنت القوى الثورية المشاركة فى احتجاجات يوم الغضب، غدًا السبت، عن  خريطة فاعلياتها بالذكرى السادسة لإضراب 6 إبريل 2008، والذى شهد تأسيس  حركة شباب 6 إبريل التى أعلنت بدورها فى مؤتمر أمس الخميس، أنه سيكون يومًا  احتجاجيًا غاضبًا، وليس احتفالاً بسبب فشل الرئيس مرسي فى إدارة البلاد.    وقال خالد المصرى، مدير المكتب الإعلامى لحركة 6 إبريل التى أسسها أحمد  ماهر، إن القوى الثورية والسياسية توحدت فى فاعليات الغد بسبب سوء الأحوال  السياسية والاقتصادية وغياب العدالة الاجتماعية، معلنة إطلاق موجة ثورية  جديدة توحد الصف الثوري خلف مطلب واحد "إسقاط النظام".   وأوضح أن القوى  الثورية اتفقت على تحريك 4 مسيرات رئيسية الأولى من دوران شبرا، والثانية  من إمبابة، والثالثة من السيدة زينب، والرابعة من ميدان مصطفى محمود وذلك  فى الرابعة من عصر غدًا، لافتًا إلى أن مسيرتى دوران شبرا وميدان مصطفى  محمود قد تتوجهان لدار القضاء مقر النائب العام، فيما ستتجه باقى المسيرات  لمنطقة وسط البلد دون أن يحدد بدقة وجهتها.   وأشار إلى أن المحافظات ستشهد  مسيرات ودعوات للاحتشاد بالميادين العامة وأن الحركة ستشارك فى تلك  الفعاليات فى محافظات الإسكندرية والغربية وبورسعيد والمنيا، وغيرها.   أكد  أن الاحتجاج أمام مكتب النائب العام للإعلان عن رفضهم التام لاعتقال  النشطاء السياسيين ومحاكمة الإعلاميين وأخونة الدولة، والتضامن مع  المعتقلين السياسيين.   ونفى هيثم الشواف، منسق تحالف القوى الثورية، ما  ردده البعض حول اعتزام المسيرات التوجه لمقر الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم،  مؤكدًا أن وجهة المسيرات ستتركز فى منطقة وسط البلد وأن القوى الثورية لن  تعلن عن وجهتها حتى انطلاق المسيرات، مشددًا على التزام الجميع بالسلمية  وأقصى درجات ضبط النفس، مناشدًا النظام بعدم دفعهم للاشتباك سواء مع أنصاره  أو قوات داخليته.   ولفت الشواف إلى أن الحركات الطلابية بالجامعات قامت  بالتنسيق مع القوى الثورية لتنظيم مسيرة طلابية حاشدة غدًا تنطلق من أمام  جامعة القاهرة.   فيما كشف أحمد بسيونى، المتحدث الإعلامى لحركة 6 إبريل  (الجبهة الديمقراطية)، عن اعتزام الحركة تنظيم فعاليات مفاجئة تبدأ من  العاشرة من صباح غدٍ السبت لتوجية رسائل محددة للنظام السابق والحالى،  حسبما قال.   ولفت إلى أن تلك الفعاليات ستمتد حتى الواحدة ظهرًا وبعدها  سيتوجه أعضاء الحركة إلى المحلة الكبرى معقل إضراب 6 إبريل 2008 حيث سيتم  تنظيم "محاكاة" لهذا الإضراب يعقبها مؤتمر شعبي تعلن فيه الحركة عن رؤيتها  للمرحلة القادمة ومطالب القوى الثورية.   توحدت القوى الثورية فى مطالبها  حول "إسقاط النظام" بالإضافة إلى إقاله الحكومة واستبدالها بحكومة تكنوقراط  من كل الأطياف تلتزم بخطة طريق لإنقاذ الاقتصاد ورفع المعاناة عن الفقراء،  واستبعاد النائب العام وتعيين نائب عام جديد من المجلس الأعلي للقضاء،  والإفراج عن كل سجناء الرأي والتظاهرات السلمية، وأخيرًا إعادة الهيكلة  والتنظيم والانضباط لوزارة الداخلية وتطهيرها من رموز الفساد والعمل علي  ترسيخ العقيدة الأمنية السليمة في حماية الوطن والمواطنين وتنفيذ القانون.





​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2013)

*مفاجأة الرئيس مرسى ينقلب على جماعة الاخوان ويأمر بتنفيذ حكم بطلان تعيين المستشار طلعت عبدالله

*
*




   اليوم, 16:41   




*
* 
*​*    فجر الرئيس المصرى محمد مرسى   مفاجأة جديدة وقعت يوم أمس من خلال مكالمة  هاتفية بينه والدكتور محمد بديع   المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين حسب  ما ذكره مصدر قيادي بالجماعة ،   حيث تحدث الرئيس مع المرشد بلغة حادة وطلب  منه عدم تدخل مكتب الإرشاد في   قرار الطعن علي حكم بطلان النائب العام,  وقانوني الصكوك, والانتخابات..   وعدم فرض شخصيات معينة قي فريقه الاستشاري  الجديد .

وأضاف نفس المصدر أن الرئيس سيسحب جميع الدعاوي المرفوعة علي المتظاهرين    وتجميد بروتوكول التعاون السياحي مع إيران بالاضافة الى إقالة حكومة هشام    قنديل في محاولة منه لامتصاص الغضب الشعبي ومفاجأة أخرى من العيار الثقيل    هي تنفيذ حكم بطلان تعيين المستشار طلعت عبدالله .

وأشار نفس المصدر الى أن مكتب الإرشاد يبحث الآن اتخاذ قرارات حاسمة مع    الرئيس بتنظيم مليونية لمحاصرة قصر الاتحادية والمطالبة بخلع الرئيس

**************

خبر غير مؤكسد ولكنه مختزل
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*مرسى يهدى حلايب وشلاتين للسودان ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*أعلن موسى محمد أحمد، مساعد رئيس الجمهورية السوداني، أن الرئيس محمد مرسي قدم وعدا قاطعاً لنظيره السوداني عمر البشير خلال جلسة المباحثات بينهما بإعادة مثلث حلايب إلى حاله قبل العام 1995م.

ونقل موقع الجزيرة نت عن مساعد الرئيس السوداني قوله للصحفيين: إن مرسي وعد بإزالة الاحتقان وتذليل كل العقبات في هذا المثلث.


​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2013)

*عـاجل المجلس العسكري يؤكد نزوله الشارع “يوم الغضب”

   منذ 11 دقايق 

?






  كتب – محمد الشيمى:
علمت  شبكة أخبار المصري“ش.أ.م” من مصدر عسكري، أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي  وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي دعا اليوم إلى اجتماع طارئ للمجلس العسكري  لبحث الموقف حول تردد الإنباء عن الحشد يوم 6 ابريل والمطلق عليه “يوم  الغضب”، لإمكانية تأمين المؤسسات الحيوية بجميع ميادين الحشد تحسباً لوقوع  أي اشتباكات.
وأضاف المصدر أن المجلس العسكري قد اتخذ قرارا بمراقبة  الأوضاع عن قرب، وعدم المشاركة في الأحداث وعدم النزول إلى الشارع إلا في  حالة تفاقم الأوضاع وإذا استدعى الأمر لذلك.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى يهدى حلايب وشلاتين للسودان ......*



[YOUTUBE]lz9dI1XdfHI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EI-hllOOpFM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2013)

*القضاء الإدارى ترفض دعوى الإخوان لوقف برنامج باسم يوسف*


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)

*إحباط محاولة أهالى الخصوص للإنتقام من أقباط بالمدينة

*​​​*السبت, 06/04/2013 - 9:29ص
الكاتب: 
نور المهدى








أحبطت مباحث أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية برئاسة اللواء محمود يسرى مدير الأمن محاولة قام بها عدد من الأهالى المسلمين بالخصوص للانتقام من أحد الأشخاص المسيحيين ويدعى "فاروق .ع" لحرق المنزل لاتهامه بقتل طالب مسلم يدعى "محمد محمود" – 18 سنة – والذى لقى مصرعه فى المعركة التى نشبت بين "المسلمين" و"المسيحيين" هناك فيما قامت قوات الشرطة بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع في محاولة لتفريق المواطنين.
كان العقيد محسن ذكي، مأمور قسم شرطة الخصوص، قد تلقي بلاغا من الأهالي بنشوب مشاجرة بالأسلحة الآلية بين "سمير .أ" – مسيحي الديانة - و"أحمد . م"، في منطقة أرض الشركة وتبادلا خلالها إطلاق الأعيرة النارية بطريقة عشوائية، مما أسفر عن مقتل شخصين من المسلمين وإصابة عدد آخر من الطرفين، وانتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية بقيادة اللواء محمود يسري مدير أمن القليوبية والعقيد أحمد الشافعي رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي بالخصوص والمقدم شريف شوقي رئيس مباحث القسم لمكان المشاجرة.​*​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*مهدى عاكف: ليست هناك مشكلة أن تكون حلايب مصرية أو سودانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*إدارة البورصة تغلق بوابتها الرئيسية بعد تجمع شباب 6 إبريل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*مدير أمن القليوبية ينفى ما أشيع من قيام مسيحي برسم الصليب على المعهد الأزهري بالخصوص *


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2013)

قرر قاضي المعارضات تجديد حبس جمال صابر ونجليه 15 يوما في قضية أحداث شبرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*فلسطينى يطالب بضم سيناء إلى فلسطين
*


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2013)

*قرر المستشار أحمد مصلحى، قاضى المعارضات ورئيس محكمة جنح مستأنف  الأميرية، تجديد حبس جمال صابر القيادى السلفى، منسق حملة "لازم حازم"،  ونجليه أحمد وعبد الرحمن، 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات على خلفية أحداث  اشتباكات شبرا، والتى أسفرت عن وفاة 3 مواطنين وإصابة 19 آخرين، وتحطيم 130  محلا، وإتلاف 70 سيارة.*
*    دفع عبد الرزاق إبراهيم رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن المتهمين بشيوع الاتهام  وتضارب أقوال الشهود وعدم وجود أحراز مع المتهم . مؤكدا أن صابر ألقي القبض  عليه أثناء خروجه من المسجد ولم يكن بحوزته سلاح نارى وقتها مثلما أثبت فى  محضر الضبط. في حين قام زكريا عبد البديع "خال" أحمد وعبد الرحمن "نجلى  صابر"، بتسليمهما الى مديرية أمن القاهرة بنفسه وتم تحرير محضر بذلك أيضا.
    كما دفع عبد الرازق بكيدية الاتهام وتلفيقه وطلب من المحكمة الاستماع إلى  شهود النفى وبناء عليه تمسك الدفاع بإخلاء سبيل المتهمين نظرا لكيدية  الاتهام وتلفيقه .
    وأكد دفاع "صابر"، أن موكله شخصية عامة ولا يليق أن يتم القبض عليه بهذا  الشكل المهين - على حد وصفه، مشيراً إلى كونه منسق إحدى حملات مرشحى  الرئاسة، كما أنه محام، ولا يجوز القبض عليه إلا بإذن من نقابة المحامين  وبحضور عضو من النيابة العامة. وطالب دفاع المتهمين بإخلاء سبيل موكليه  استناداً لبطلان قرار القبض والتفتيش الصادر ضد موكله كونه محاميا  بالاستئناف.
* *    كانت النيابة بإشراف المستشار وائل حسين، قد وجهت للمتهمين عدة اتهامات  هى، القتل العمد والشروع والتجمهر ومقاومة السلطات وحيازة سلاح نارى وإتلاف  الممتلكات العامة والخاصة، وأصدرت قرارها على ذمة التحقيقات.*​


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*مهدى عاكف : لا أري مشكلة في حصول السودان علي حلايب والاخوان لا يعتبرون أن هناك حدود بين الدول الإسلامية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2013)

*في تصريح مفاجيء .. قال د. عبد الله  المغازي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم حزب الوفد، أن الدكتور محمد البرادعي رئيس  حزب الدستور، يفكر جديًّا في الانضمام لحزب الوفد أو المصريين الأحرار، بعد  اعتزامه الاستقالة من "الدستور".*​ *وذلك بسبب الأزمات الكثيرة التي يمر  بها، وأن الخيار الأقرب إليه هو "الوفد"، وهذا أمر طبيعي ووارد جدًّا، ونحن  ندرك جيدًا قيمة "البرادعي"، ولذلك سنسند له منصبًا مهمًا ورفيعًا داخل  الحزب، خاصة أن والده ومعظم عائلته وفديون.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2013)

*كاااااااااااااااااااااارثة   :
 ============
 من مصادر موثوقة 

 زيارة مرسي الى السودان من اجل التفاوض لبيع حلايب 

 من اجل الخروج من الازمة الاقتصادية التي وصلت لعدم وجود النقد 

 لدفع رواتب الموظفين في الدولة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2013)

*دخل  الرئيس محمد مرسي   موسوعة جينز  للأرقام القياسية وحقق أول إنجاز يحسب له،  باعتباره أكثر  رئيس  ألقى خطبا  فى التاريخ، خلال أربعة أشهر تولى فيها حكم  مصر.. بينما  لم يسجل  للرئيس  إنجازات حقيقية على أرض الواقع وفشل فشلا  ذريعا فى  القضايا الخمس  التى  تعهد بحلها خلال المائة يوم الأولى من حكمه.
وبحسب   إحصائية أعدتها  وكالة "الأناضول" للأنباء، ألقى  الرئيس المصري منذ  إعلان  فوزه في 24 يونيو  وحتى 30 أكتوبر الجاري، 16  حديثًا في مناسبات  دينية  ومساجد، و10 خطابات  خارج مصر، و10 في مناسبات  عسكرية، و6 أخرى في  مناسبات  متعددة، و5 أحاديث  عامة موجّهة للشعب المصري،  و5 في لقاءات مع  القوى  السياسية المصرية و4  أحاديث صحفية، بمتوسط يقترب من  كلمة كل  يومين.
وفيما يلي عرض تفصيلي لهذه الخطب والكلمات:
أولاً: 16 حديثًا وخطابًا في مناسبات دينية ومساجد.
3   أحاديث في مناسبات  مختلفة، الأولى كانت حديث احتفالية  ليلة القدر في 12   أغسطس ، وأخرى بمناسبة  نهاية شهر رمضان ألقاها 16 أغسطس ،  والأخيرة  كانت  في احتفالية يوم الدعاة  24 أكتوبر.
وكان   للمساجد النصيب  الأكبر من كلمات مرسي حيث ألقى بها  13 خطبة أغلبها عقب   صلاة الجمعة في  مساجد مختلفة بمصر، منها 4 كانت في شهر  يوليو ، و6 في شهر   أغسطس ، واثنتين  في شهر سبتمبر/أيلول، وواحدة في شهر  أكتوبر.
ثانيًا: 10 خطابات خارج مصر                     
في   شهر سبتمبر ، ألقى  الرئيس المصري خطابًا في مؤتمر صحفي  مع رئيس  المفوضية  الأوروبية جوزيه  مانويل باروزو في بروكسل يوم 13 من  الشهر،  أتبعه بآخر  في اليوم التالي أمام  الجالية المصرية بإيطاليا، ثم  تلاه  ثالث أمام  الجمعية العامة للأمم  المتحدة بنيويورك يوم 26، ورابع مع   ممثلين للجالية  المصرية في الولايات  المتحدة يوم 27، وخامس وأخير في آخر   أيام ذلك الشهر  أمام مؤتمر حزب العدالة  والتنمية الحاكم في العاصمة   التركية أنقرة.*​ *
أما   في شهري يوليو/ وأغسطس  ، فتنوعت الخطابات الخارجية  بين خطاب أمام   الجالية المصرية في السعودية  يوم 12 يوليو ، وواحد أمام  القمة الأفريقية   في إثيوبيا يوم 15 من نفس  الشهر، وخطاب في مؤتمر منظمة  التعاون الإسلامي   بمكة المكرمة يوم 14 أغسطس ،  وآخر خلال لقائه بالجالية  المصرية في   العاصمة الصينية بكين يوم 29 أغسطس ،  وأخيرًا خطاب أمام مؤتمر  دول عدم   الانحياز بطهران في 30 أغسطس. 
ثالثا: 10 أحاديث في مناسبات عسكرية
40%   من هذه الأحاديث في  شهر يوليو الماضي بمناسبة حفلات  تخرج الدفعات   الجديدة للكليات  العسكرية(الدفاع الجوي في 4 يوليو ، والكلية  الفنية   العسكرية والمعهد الفني  للقوات المسلحة معا في 9 يوليو ، فضلا عن  كلية   الشرطة 14 من الشهر نفسه،  وأخيرًا حفل تخريج دفعة من الكلية الحربية  في   17 يوليو).
 بينما جاءت النسبة الأكبر  لأحاديث   مرسي في مناسبات  عسكرية خلال شهر أكتوبر، حيث تحدث خلال زيارته  للفرقة   السادسة المدرعة  بمنطقة الجيش الثاني الميداني بالإسماعيلية 10  أكتوبر ،   ثم في اليوم  التالي مع أفراد من الجيش الثاني بمحافظة الإسماعيلية  على   قناة السويس،  ومع قادة وأفراد من الجيش الثالث الميداني يوم 15 على  ضفاف   قناة السويس  أيضا.
كما تحدث خلال حضوره    مشروعًا بالذخيرة الحية في الجيش  الثاني الميداني بسيناء يوم 18 أكتوبر    وخلال احتفالات القوات البحرية  بعيدها يوم 21 من ذلك الشهر.
ولم يشهد شهر سبتمبر أي حديث لمرسي في مناسبة عسكرية، بينما تحدث إلى ضباط الجيش الثاني الميداني بالإسماعيلية في 4 من شهر أغسطس.
رابعا: 6 خطابات في مناسبات متعددة
بدأت   هذه الخطابات بكلمة  استهلالية في مؤتمر صحفي مشترك  مع الرئيس التونسي   محمد المنصف المرزوقي يوم  13 يوليو ، ثم أخرى في ذكرى  ثورة 23 يوليو   1952، وكذلك خطاب في 6 أغسطس  بخصوص الهجوم على جنود مصريين  في رفح قبلها   بيوم، تلاه آخر في اجتماع وزراء  الخارجية العرب بجامعة الدول  العربية  يوم  5 سبتمبر ، ثم خطاب موجّه  للمصريين عبر التليفزيون المحلي  الرسمي  بخصوص  الفيلم المسيء للرسول محمد  خاتم الأنبياء يوم 13 سبتمبر ،  وحديث  آخر في  ذكرى حرب 6 أكتوبر 1973 بين  مصر وإسرائيل، ألقاه في استاد   القاهرة وقدم  فيه كشف حساب عن المائة يوم  الأولى من حكمه.
خامسا: 5 أحاديث عامة موجّهة للشعب المصري
كان   أولها هو أول أحاديثه  للمصريين كرئيس على الإطلاق يوم  إعلان نتيجة   انتخابات الرئاسة رسميا في 24  يونيو ، أعقبه خلال فترة قصيرة  حديث أثناء   احتفال قيادات الجيش بتنصيبه،  وكذلك 3 أحاديث بمناسبة تأديته  للقسم في   ميدان التحرير ثم أمام المحكمة  الدستورية وفي جامعة القاهرة.
سادسا: 5 أحاديث مع القوى السياسية المصرية
عقد   مرسي عدة لقاءات موسعة  مع ممثلين لقوى وتيارات سياسية  واجتماعية، ألقى   خلالها 6 كلمات، حيث التقى  عددًا من الفنانين في 7  سبتمبر ، ووجّه كلمة   للفلاحين في عيدهم يوم 11  سبتمبر.
كما التقى   أبناء سيناء،  ووجّه لهم خطابًا يخص مشكلاتهم  يوم 5 أكتوبر ، وألقى كلمة   في احتفالية  نقابة المحامين المئوية في 11 من  نفس الشهر، كما تحدث إلى   عدد من ممثلي  القوى السياسية والأحزاب المصرية في  24 أكتوبر.
سابعا: 4 أحاديث صحفية
جاء   أول لقاءات الرئيس  المصري الصحفية مع وكالة أنباء  رويترز في 27 أغسطس ،   ثم كان الثاني على  شاشة التليفزيون المصري الرسمي في  22 سبتمبر ،  والثالث  مع صحيفة النيويورك  تايمز الأمريكية في 23 سبتمبر  قبل رحلته إلى   الولايات المتحدة، وحديث رابع  لفضائية الحياة المصرية  الخاصة يوم 26   سبتمبر من نيويورك.







​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2013)

*الضرب والاشتباكات اشتغلت عند دار القضاء العالى*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الضرب والاشتباكات اشتغلت عند دار القضاء العالى*
> ​



*انا لسه راجعه من هناك
بصراحه المنظر مخيف
ربنا يعديها على خير ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2013)

*أهالى "رملة بولاق" ينظمون مسيرة لماسبيرو غدا تحت شعار "لا للتهجير"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2013)

رفعت اسرائيل درجة تأهبها إلى المستوى  الأقصى عشية الهجوم الموعود غداً الأحد من قبل مجموعة من قراصنة الإنترنت ،  كانوا قد هددوا قبل أسابيع بـ "محو إسرائيل" عن الشبكة العنكبوتية. وحددت  المجموعة، التي تنتمي إلى منظمة "أنونيماس" الشهيرة، السابع من نيسان  الجاري موعداً لـ"هجوم الهاكرز الأكبر في تاريخ الإنترنت"، مطلقة عليه اسم  "OpIsrael". وذكرت المجموعة أن الهجوم يأتي رداً على "الإرهاب الذي تمارسه  إسرائيل ضد الفلسطينيين العزل". وأعلنت المجموعة أنها أعدت "لوائح تصفية"  سوف تستهدفها بهجومها المزمع. وتتضمن هذه اللوائح أكثر من 1000 موقع  إسرائيلي على الشبكة تتبع لشركات كبرى وجامعات ووزارات وهيئات حكومية  ورسمية ومصارف وغيرها من كبريات المواقع الإسرائيلية.


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أبريل 2013)

*مراسل الميادين قبل قليل : انهيار كامل للمواقع الإسرائيلية كلها ، وإسرائيل ترد عبر قراصنة عشوائياً .*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*نيابة الواسطى تقرر حبس 3 مسيحيين 4 أيام لاتهامهم بالتحريض على خطف فتاة وتنصيرها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية وزجاجات المولوتوف بين عائلتين بالمطرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*"البرادعى" يلتقى كاترين أشتون بمقر الاتحاد الأوروبى بالقاهرة.. غدًا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2013)

*سائقو قطارات الإسكندرية يعتصمون على شريط السكة الحديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2013)

*سائقو القطارات يعلنون الإضراب العام ويوقفون حركة السكك الحديد بالكامل*


----------



## grges monir (7 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سائقو القطارات يعلنون الإضراب العام ويوقفون حركة السكك الحديد بالكامل*


مش بسافر انا غير بالقطر
اعمل اية بقى دلوقت هههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*السكك الحديدية تدعو الركاب لاسترداد قيمة التذاكر بعد إضراب السائقين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*أهالى شهداء الخصوص: قالوا علينا بلطجية.. إحنااصحاب الأرض دية*


----------



## WooDyy (7 أبريل 2013)

اطلاق غاز و طوب على جنازة شهداء الخصوص


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

*الغاز المسيل للدموع يتسرب بكثافة إلى داخل الكاتدرائية
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

*وصول عربات الإسعاف إلى الكاتدرائية لنقل  المصابين
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

استغاثة عاجلة من ابو حامد  : محتاجين مستلزمات إسعاف و أطباء داخل الكاتدرائية فيه إصابات كتير  خرطوش​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

*عاجل حرب شوارع أمام الكاتدرائية


وتيرة الاشتباكات بين الأقباط ومجهولين أمام مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية  بالعباسية، وسط حالة من الكر والفر من الجانبين، فيما سمع دوي إطلاق نار بالقرب من  محطة الوقود المجاورة للكاتدرائية.
وقد أسفرت الاشتباكات عن سقوط ما يقرب من 10  إصابات جراء إلقاء الحجارة، وعدد من الإصابات نتيجة الاختناقات بالقنابل المسيلة  للدموع التي أطلقتها الشرطة في محاولة لتفريق الأقباط.

*


----------



## WooDyy (7 أبريل 2013)

اللى يغيظ ان فى كام عربيه زفت شرطه واقفين كانهم ديكور مش اكتر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2013)

يا رب  ------ يا رب مد يدك يا رب


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

*الداخلية: إتلاف مشيعي الكاتدرائية سيارات  الأهالي هو ما أدى لحدوث إشتباكات**
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

*عاجل أول حالة وفاة في الاشتباكات أمام الكاتدرائية 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2013)

كتب عز النوبى ومايكل فارس


 
وصلت منذ قليل مدرعتان تابعتان لقوات الأمن المركزى وسيارة إسعاف إلى مبنى الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، لفض الاشتباكات بين الأقباط ومجهولين فى محيط الكاتدرائية والتى انتقلت إلى شارع جانبى متفرع من رمسيس، والتى أسفرت عن احتراق 3 سيارات.

من جانبها قامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على الأقباط والمسلمين لتفريقهم، فيما استمر المجهولون بإلقاء الحجارة على الكاتدرائية من خلف المدرعات، أدى لسقوط العديد من حالات الإغماء نتيجة "الغاز"، وجارى إسعافها.


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

*قوات الأمن تدفع بـ"السيارات المدرعة" لملاحقة  متظاهرو الكاتدرائية

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2013)

كتب محمد قاسم - تصوير حسين طلال


 
حاول عدد من الأهالى المسلمين بالخصوص الهجوم على منزل أحد الأشخاص المسيحيين ويدعى "فاروق .ع" لحرق المنزل لاتهامه بقتل طالب مسلم يدعى "محمد محمود" – 18 سنة – والذى لقى مصرعه فى المعركة التى نشبت بين "المسلمين" و"المسيحيين" هناك فيما قامت قوات الشرطة بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع في محاولة لتفريق المواطنين. 

كان العقيد محسن ذكي، مأمور قسم شرطة الخصوص، قد تلقي بلاغا من الأهالي بنشوب مشاجرة بالأسلحة الآلية بين "سمير .أ" – مسيحي الديانة - و"أحمد . م"، في منطقة أرض الشركة وتبادلا خلالها إطلاق الأعيرة النارية بطريقة عشوائية، مما أسفر عن مقتل شخصين من المسلمين وإصابة عدد آخر من الطرفين، وانتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية بقيادة اللواء محمود يسري مدير أمن القليوبية والعقيد أحمد الشافعي رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي بالخصوص والمقدم شريف شوقي رئيس مباحث القسم لمكان المشاجرة.

وألقت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية القبض علي 6 أشخاص من طرفي المشاجرة التي نشبت بين عائلة مسلمة وأخري مسيحية بالأسلحة الآلية في منطقة أرض الشركة بمدينة الخصوص والتي أدت إلي مقتل شخصين من المسلمين وإصابة 4 آخرين، وذلك أثناء تبادل إطلاق الرصاص بين الطرفين.

يذكر أن مصدرا أمنيا بمديرية أمن القليوبية أكد لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه بالتحريات المبدئية وبسؤال عدد من الأهالي في منطقة الخصوص تبين أن المشاجرة التي نشبت بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بدأت بقيام شاب مسيحي برسم "الصليب" علي جدران مسجد موجود أسفل أحد المعاهد الدينية بالمنطقة مما أثار حفيظة عدد من المسلمين الذين شاهدوه وتبادل الطرفان إطلاق الرصاص بأسلحة آلية.


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

إصابة 25 شخصًا حتى الآن في الاشتباكات الدائرة بمحيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية  بالعباسية


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

*الأمن يفصل بين المتظاهرين أمام الكاتدرائية  ويدفع بسيارتين مطافئ
*​*فصلت قوات الأمن المركزى، المتمركزة أمام كنسية  الكاتدرائية بالعباسية بين المتظاهرين أمام الكنسية وأهالى المنطقة وأصحاب المحال  التجارية، والأقباط الموجودان داخل مقر الكنسية عن طريق فرض كردون أمنى فى بداية  الشارع المقابل للكنسية للفصل بين المتظاهرين.

كما دفعت قوات الحماية  المدينة بدفع سيارتين مطافى لموقع الاشتباكات أمام الكنسية للسيطرة على حريق نشب فى  إحدى السيارات المتمركزة أمام الكنسية.

*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

تهديد الكنيسة علي قناة الحافظ قبل مذبحة الخصوص شيوخ يطلبون من البابا تواضروس أن  يعود هو والمسيحيين إلى الكنائس شيوخ التطرف يهددوا المسيحيين ثم يجري التنفيذ  بأحداث قاتلة .


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

*إصابة محرر «بوابة الشروق» بطلق خرطوش في رقبته خلال اعتداءات «الكاتدرائية»*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*هزة أرضية بسيطة تضرب محافظة البحر الأحمر*


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

ياااااااااارب


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2013)

​ ​ ​ 
*البيان الاول من الكنيسة بعد الاعتداء على المقر البابوى*
* 








​*​*​*
*​*
* [FONT=Arial !important]البيان الاول من الكنيسة بعد الاعتداء على المقر البابوى​​​​[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial !important][FONT=Arial !important][FONT=Arial !important]​​​​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial !important][FONT=Arial !important][FONT=Arial !important] اصدرت الكنيسة منذ قليل البيان الاول الخاص بالاعتداء المستمر للكاتدرائية  المرقسية بالعباسية و الموقع من نيافة الانبا موسى اسقف عام الشباب و جاء  فيه ان قداسة البابا يتابع مع الاباء الاساقفة و الاباء الكهنة سكرتارية  قداسته الاحداث، و ان قداسة البابا فى اتصال مستمر الان بالسادة المسئولين و  بخاصة السيد وزير الداخلية.​​​​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial !important][FONT=Arial !important][FONT=Arial !important]​​​​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial !important][FONT=Arial !important][FONT=Arial !important] مايكل فيكتور​​​​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]*


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2013)

بعد اشتباكات الكاتدرائية.. مكتب الارشاد يعطى اوامره بنزول شباب "الإخوان " لحماية مقرات الجماعة


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2013)

*شب  حريق في أحد المباني الموجودة داخل مقر الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، الأحد، عقب  إلقاء زجاجات مولوتوف عليه من قبل مجهولين. وتوجهت قوات الحماية المدنية  إلى مقر الكاتدرائية لمحاولة إخماد الحريق. تجددت الاشتباكات بالحجارة  والزجاجات الفارغة مع استمرار سماع دوي إطلاق نار بين المشاركين في جنازة  ضحايا «أقباط الخصوص» ومجهولين بمحيط كاتدرائية العباسية، عقب توقفها لفترة  قصيرة بعد تدخل قوات الأمن وإطلاق قنابل الغاز للفصل بين الطرفين. وكانت  جنازة ضحايا «أقباط الخصوص» قد شهدت اشتباكات بالحجارة بين عدد من  المشاركين في الجنازة ومجهولين بالشوارع القريبة من الكاتدرائية، ما أسفر  عن تحطم عدد من السيارات، وسماع دوي إطلاق نار. وحاول عدد من النشطاء  المشاركين في الجنازة من بينهم علاء عبد الفتاح وشادي الغزالي حرب وعدد من  اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو التهدئة، إرجاع الأقباط إلى الكنيسة، ولكن هذه  المحاولات باءت بالفشل.*


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2013)

*كاتدرائية الاقباط الارثوذكس تحت حصار البلطجية والشرطة*


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2013)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2013)

*[FONT=Arial ! important][FONT=Arial ! important][FONT=Arial ! important]مجلس كنائس مصر يعلن أن دور العبادة خط أحمر

أدان مجلس كنائس مصر الاعتداء على الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية وأعلن فى  بيان له أن الاعتداء على دور العبادة خط أحمر ويطالب أجهزة الدولة بالتدخل  العاجل
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## WooDyy (7 أبريل 2013)

مش لما يبقى فى دوله يبقى فى اجهزه ليها


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*أكد الدكتور حاتم عبد اللطيف، وزير النقل، أن لديهم خطة بديلة لمواجهة إضراب سائقى القطارات فى حال استمراره.

فيه سواقين تكتك بالهبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين مجهولين والمتواجدين فوق الكاتدرائية بالعباسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*الأمن يكثف من إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتواجدين بالكاتدرائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*قام أهالى المنطقة المحيطة بالكاتدرائية صباح اليوم الاثنين، بعمل لجان شعبية ووضع حواجز حديدية فى الشوارع المحيطة بالكنيسة، وعلى جانب آخر يقوم الأهالى بتسيير الحركة المرورية من خلال توجيه السيارات إلى اتجاه الشوارع الجانبية للكنيسة، وإبعادهم عن منطقة الاشتباكات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*اعترض 4 أشخاص مجهولين أحد الأتوبيسات المارة بمحيط الكاتدرائية، وكسروا الزجاج الأمامى والجانبى له*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*سائقو القطارات يواصلون إضرابهم.. ويتحدون تهديدات المسئولين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*"الأوروبى": نتابع أحداث الكاتدرائية بقلق.. وعلى الأمن التدخل للسيطرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*"أقباط من أجل مصر" تطالب بـ"طرد الاحتلال الإخوانى".. وعزل الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*شباب الوايلى يفاوض المحتجين أمام الكنيسة وتوقف جزئى للاشتباكات*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أبريل 2013)

*أعرب الاتحاد الأوروبى عن  قلقه البالغ إزاء أحداث العنف التى وقعت أمس الأحد، أمام الكاتدرائية المرقسية بحى  العباسية بالقاهرة.
*


----------



## candy shop (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2013)

هذة مقدمة فقط لما هو اتى ف ظل نظام فاشل ارهابى اسلامى


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2013)

علق الفريق أحمد شفيق، رئيس وزراء مصر الأسبق، على الاشتباكات التي وقعت اليوم في محيط كاتدرائية العباسية، بقوله إنها "ليست أزمة طائفية فقط، لكن الوعاء قد امتلأ وفاض، والنفوس معبأة والشعب غير راضٍ ولم يعد لديه استعداد لتقبل أي خطأ".
وأشار شفيق في مداخلة هاتفية مع قناة "العربية" إن "حالة التوتر وعدم الارتياح السائدة في المجتمع هي سبب تلك الأزمات التي ستستمر حتى زوال هذا النظام الحاكم"، حسب قوله.
وأكد أحمد شفيق، أنه لم يندهش من الحكم ببراءته في قضية اتهامه وآخرين بالاستيلاء على المال العام في قطاع الطيران المدني، لأنه يعلم ماذا جنت يداه، بحسب تعبيره.
وأشاد بالقضاء المصري ونزاهته، وأضاف أن قضاء مصر قدر له أن يقود المسيرة ويكون القاطرة التي تجر شعب مصر لتحقيق الديمقراطية، مؤكدا أن "القضاء المسيّس يظهر فقط في حالة التحقيقات الملتوية، لكن المحاكم لم ولن تخترق وسيظل القضاء هو مصدر العدالة".
وشدد شفيق على أن عودته إلى القاهرة غير مرهونة بالقضايا المرفوعة ضده فقط، مؤكدا في الوقت نفسه أنه سيعود إلى مصر ليعمل في السياسة و"قد أعذر من أنذر"، متابعا "لدي تصورات واضحة لمواجهة هذه المجموعات" على حد قوله. وأضاف "النظام الفاسد فقط هو من يردد مطلب الانتخابات المبكرة"، مطالبا بدستور جديد "ليس على النهج المعطوب" بحسب تعبيره.


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أبريل 2013)

*خروج جثمان محروس  من المشرحة



*​*
 خرج جثمان "محروس حنا إبراهيم" أول قتيل سقط في  اشتباكات الكتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية أمس من مشرحة زينهم وذلك بعد أن تم نقل  جثمانه فجرًا من مستشفى الدمرداش.​
 ومن المنتظر أن يتم تشييع جثمان "محروس حنا" من  كتدرائية 6 أكتوبر على أن يتم دفنه بمقابر مدينة أكتوبر.
وأكد تقرير الطب الشرعى  أن محروس حنا أصيب بإصابات نارية بالرأس والعنق مما أدى إلى حدوث تهتكات متعددة  بالأوعية الدموية الرئيسية على جانبى العنق والوجه والقصبة الهوائية والمريء ونزيف  دموى.
من جانبها، أعربت إحدى أقارب قتيل أحداث العباسية أثناء تواجدها بالمشرحة  عن استيائها، قائلة: "ابننا مات فطيس ومحدش جه وراه".
فيما قال "محمد فوزى"  -صديق الضحية-: إن شقيق محروس الأكبر اتصل به وأخبره بأن محروس أصيب بطلق نارى  ولكنهم عندما وصلوا لمستشفى الدمرداش كان قد فارق الحياة، وأشار إلى أن محروس كان  حسن الخلق ومتدينا جدا لدرجة أنه أراد أن يترهبن ولكن أهله منعوه.
وأضاف: "إنه  كان يجهز منزله ليتزوج في أكتوبر القادم"، وأوضح أن محروس ذهب أمس للكاتدرائية  للمشاركة في تشييع ضحايا الخصوص، محملاً الحكومة مسئولية  قتله.​​  











​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أبريل 2013)

*أبو اسماعيل: يجب إخضاع القضاء والأزهر والشرطة  لسلطة وزارة العدل

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع حصيلة "الكاتدرائية" إلى قتيلين و89 مصاباً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*"الخصوص" تجهز لخروج مسيرة تضامنية للتأكيد على تلاحم قطبى الأمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*"الأموال العامة" تحفظ التحقيقات فى بلاغ ضد نقيب المحامين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*الداخلية: إصابة 8 ضباط وفردى شرطة ومجند فى أحداث الكاتدرائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*إغلاق موانئ بورتوفيق والأدبية والعين السخنة والزيتيات بسبب العاصفة الترابية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الإنقاذ": السلطة أحرقت البلد بالفتنة الطائفية لتدارى فشلها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*عزازى: النظام القاتل هو "الصباع الذى يلعب" أمام الكاتدرائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

_*سائقو القطارات: لن نفض الإضراب قبل إقالة رئيس السكة الحديد*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين المواطنين وسائقى السيارات بالبحيرة لزيادة الأجرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*"وول ستريت جورنال": التوترات الطائفية بمصر تتجه نحو مزيد من التفاقم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*رئيس الوزراء يطالب الداخلية بضبط الجناة فى أحداث الكاتدرائية*
*هتشلنا حرام عليك !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

الزمر: الفلول والفاشلون فى الانتخابات وراء أحداث "الكاتدرائية"!!!!!!!!
*يا رب ارحمنا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*السيسى يجتمع بقادة وضباط الشرطة العسكرية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*قال مصدر أمنى مسئول بمديرية أمن القاهرة إنه حتى الآن لم يتم القبض على أى من المتهمين فى أحداث الكاتدرائية بالعباسية.*


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2013)

نيويورك تايمز تتساءل عن تعهد الرئيس بحماية الأقباط.. وتشير إلى تهكم المعتدين على الرموز المسيحية​
*
*


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2013)

لليوم الثانى على التوالى..توقف القطارات يشل المحافظات..
السائقون: نرفض تهديدات الوزير ولا نخشى الإحالة إلى النيابة  :	 
 الإضراب فى المنيا وأسيوط وكفر الشيخ والقليوبية والإسكندرية والغربية​
*اليوم السابع | الاثنين	 ٨	 ابريل ٢٠١٣ - ١٨: ٠١ م	 +02:00	 CEST	 *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*مصدر بالنيابة: "الداخلية" أكدت تعرضها للضرب بالرصاص أمام الكاتدرائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*الاستعداد لمسيرات بالخصوص للتنديد بالأحداث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*حمزاوى يدعو مرسى لسرعة التوجه للكاتدرائية والاعتذار للأقباط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*"القومى لحقوق الإنسان": أماكن العبادة "خط أحمر".. وأحدث الكاتدرائية غير مبررة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن جميع المصابين فى أحداث الكاتدرائية خرجوا من المستشفيات بعد تلقيهم العلاج وتحسن حالتهم، باستثناء 22 مصابا فقط مازالوا يتلقون العلاج بمستشفيات دار الشفاء وعين شمس التخصصى والقبطى والزهراء الجامعى والشرطة بمدينة نصر والعذراء بالزيتون، وتراوحت الإصابات بين طلقات نارية وخرطوش وجروح مختلفة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*مصدر كنسى: البابا باقٍ فى دير الأنبا بيشوى لحين هدوء الأحداث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*السكة الحديد توفر أتوبيسات لـ"قبلى وبحرى" لحين إنهاء الإضراب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*مصادر بـ"المطار": سفير إسرائيل يتخلف عن العودة من تل أبيب للأسبوع الثالث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*"القوى الثورية" يعلن مشاركته فى مسيرة الفتح للكاتدرائية غداً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2013)

*السي اي ايه : المعامل التي يمتلكها الاخوان المسلمين لتصنيع الهيروين والكوكايين علي الاراضي الافغانية اصبحت الخطر الداهم الذي يهدد صحة الامريكيين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*أساقفة يجرون اتصالات لإخلاء "الكاتدرائية" من الشباب القبطى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*رئيس الشورى يحذر من أعمال عنف أمام ماسبيرو غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*أبو الفتوح يتصل بـ"الأنبا موسى" للعزاء.. ويدين تقاعس "الداخلية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*البطريركية الأرثوذوكسية: البابا يتلقى العزاء فى الشهداء يوم الخميس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*الكنيسة القبطية فى بريطانيا تطالب حكومة قنديل بحماية أرواح المصريين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

* المشير لرويتز :

 قدمت استقالى من منصب مستشار الرئيس فى حال عرضة على وجبرت على عدم اعلان  ذلك ..... وسوف افجر مفجاة قريبا اطيح بمرسى من رئاسة الجمهورية .
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*مناوشات بين أقباط وعمال محطة وقود مجاورة للكاتدرائية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

*السلفيون يتوعدون الأقباط علناً ويعترفون بمسئوليتهم عن الأحداث
            السلفيون يتوعدون الأقباط علناً ويعترفون بمسئوليتهم عن الأحداث
    اصدر ما يسمى ائتلاف شباب السلفيين بياناً على صفحته الخاصة بموقع  التواصل" فيس بوك" هدد خلاله الأقباط قائلين " كم مرة حذرناكم ؟ كم مرة  ناشدناكم البقاء في منازلكم والاستمتاع بمشاهدة باسم سوسته وتفريغ مشاعركم  السلبية تجاه الإسلام والمسلمين والمشروع الاسلامى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  والسلفيين عبر مشاهدته يتراقص كالقرود؟ كم مرة خاطبناكم وطالبناكم بجمع  صبيانكم الذين يقال لهم "البلاك بلوك" من الشوارع ونهيهم عن الفوضى  والتخريب ؟ اذا فلما البكاء اليوم ؟ ولم الدهشة؟ وعلام .... مؤكدين على ان  القادم اكبر وأعظم شأناً فرجاء لا تضطرونا إليه وانصرفوا إلى كنائسكم  وارفعوا صلبانكم الخشبية داخلها لا خارجها كما تريدون وانهي البيان بالدعاء  قائلاً غفر الله لكم وهداكم , والله لا نريد بكم سوء بقدر ما تريدون بنا .

    الاقباط متحدون  


​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]   	عززت أجهزة الأمن بأسيوط التواجد الأمني أمام مبنى المحافظة ومديرية الأمن  ومراكز وأقسام الشرطة والميادين العامة، بسبب أحداث الفتنة الطائفية  بمنطقة الخصوص ودعوات التظاهر من ائتلاف شباب الأقباط بمحافظة أسيوط  بالتنسيق مع القوى الثورية.
	وقال مصدر أمني رفيع، إن التعزيزات الأمنية التي تتخذها المديرية إجراءات أمنية بسبب الأجواء التي تشهدها البلاد.
	وقال إن تواجد قوات الأمن بالميادين تحسبا لحدوث اشتباكات وخلافات بين المتظاهرين وأعضاء التيارات الإسلامية بالمحافظة.
	وأشار المصدر الذي رفض ذكر اسمه، إلى أن التيارات الإسلامية بالمحافظة ترفض خروج تظاهرات طائفية في أسيوط.
	كان شباب ائتلاف "عري حكومتك" وأعضاء 6 أبريل وعدد من القوى الثورية  بالمحافظة، أعلنوا على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي التظاهر بميدان الحمامة  بمدينة أسيوط، احتجاجا على تكرار أحداث الفتنة الطائفية بمحافظات الجمهورية  والتي ينتج عنها مقتل الكثير من الأقباط.

	الشروق
​




​[/COLOR]


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*ضبط 37 قذيفة مضادة للطائرات بمنطقة صحراوية بوسط سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*فشل وفد من قيادات الأحزاب المدنية ضم الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، وسمير مرقص وكريمة الحفناوى، فى دخول الكاتدرائية لتقديم واجب العزاء، وذلك بعد غلق أبوابها خوفاً من تجدد الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*نظم اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو وقفة احتجاجية أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية، عصر اليوم، اعتراضا على قتل أقباط الخصوص بالقليوبية والتى راح ضحيتها خمسة شهداء، وعلى الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*الأمن يُغلق الطريق أمام الكاتدرائية من الاتجاهين لمنع تجدد الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*الداخلية: ارتفاع أعداد المصابين من رجال الشرطة لـ25 بينهم 9 بخرطوش*


----------



## بايبل333 (8 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أكد الدكتور حاتم عبد اللطيف، وزير النقل، أن لديهم خطة بديلة لمواجهة إضراب سائقى القطارات فى حال استمراره.
> 
> فيه سواقين تكتك بالهبل*


*انهاردة ماشى على الطريق السريع وواحد بيقولى السكة انهاردة 
محدش قال توت واحدة بس 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*ضبط مخزن أسلحة بشمال سيناء بينها قنابل لـ"كتائب القسام"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*قال القمص، متياس نصر، كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء بعزبة النخل، لا نستطيع منع الشباب القبطى من التظاهرات أو الهتافات، سواء كانت ضد مرسى أو أى رأس فى الدولة، طالما أن تلك التظاهرات يقودها الدافع الوطنى وبدون استخدام ألفاظ مشينة؛*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*قوى سياسية تدعو الشعب لمسيرة وحدة الصف المصرى غداً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2013)

*سلطان: من الطبيعى نشوب اشتباكات عقب رسم مسيحى صورة تغضب المسلمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*أكد عصام سلطان، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، أنه لم يكن طرفا فى القضية الخاصة بالفريق أحمد شفيق، والتى صدر فيها حكم من محكمة جنايات القاهرة أمس الأحد، بتبرئته من اتهامات بالفساد بقطاع الطيران، لافتا فى الوقت نفسه إلى أن البلاغ الذى تقدم به ضد الفريق شفيق تم التحقيق فيه، وأحيل للمحكمة الجنائية، ومنظور الآن أمام القضاء.

 ورفض "سلطان"، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، التعليق على الحكم الصادر ببراءة شفيق، مؤكدا أنه لم يطلع على أوراق الحكم، ولم يعلم أية تفاصيل خاصة بشأنه.

 وحول تصريحات الفريق شفيق بشأن عودته للبلاد مرة أخرى وممارسة السياسة، أوضح "سلطان: أن "شفيق" من حقه كمواطن مصرى أن يعود مرة أخرى للبلاد وممارسة السياسة.*
*يا رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*حذر الشيخ وجدى غنيم، من غياب الدولة، فى ظل هذه الأحداث، مشيرا إلى خطورة الوضع إذا تم تسليح المساجد كالكنائس، على حد قوله.*
*وده من ايه ..!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*على السلمى يدعو الجيش للتدخل ومنع انهيار مؤسسات الدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

*مناوشات بين متظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام مديرية أمن أسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2013)

* 

ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة، القبض على شابين، مساء اليوم الاثنين، بمنطقة العباسية وبحوزتهما عدد من القنابل المصنوعة من المواد الأسمنتية والمكونة من البارود والمسامير، وعدد من الزجاجات الفارغة التى تستخدم فى إعداد قنابل المولوتوف، وجار اقتيادهما لقسم شرطة الوايلى واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية تجاههما.

 البداية كانت أثناء تفقد الخدمات الأمنية المعينة فى منطقة العباسية الحالة الأمنية بالمنطقة قرب كاتدرائية العباسية، تم ضبط كل من "إسلام حسن محمد عبد الحليم"، 17 سنة عاطل ومقيم منشية ناصر، و"أحمد فؤاد سيد محمد"، 21 سنة سائق، ومقيم الدرب الأحمر، وعثر بحوزتهما على 4 قنابل "مونة" والمكونة من الباردو والمسامير، بالإضافة لصندوق بلاستيك به 26 زجاجة فارغة ممن تستخدم فى إعداد قنابل المولوتوف.

 وعلى الفور تم اقتياد المتهمين إلى قسم شرطة الوايلى، وجار اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية تجاههما، وأكد مصدر أمنى مسئول أنه جار فحص موقف المتهمين للوقوف على مدى علاقتهما بالأحداث التى وقعت بمحيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، وأن الأجهزة الأمنية تكثف جهودها لضبط المتورطين فى تلك الأحداث.*


----------



## WooDyy (8 أبريل 2013)

شغلوا القاهره و الناس +2


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*كشف اللواء سامح سيف اليزل، مدير مركز الجمهورية للدراسات الإستراتيجية، أن الطب الشرعى المصرى تعرف على هويات خمسة جثث من منفذى حادث رفح، مشيراً إلى أنهم 4 فلسطينيين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*أبو الفتوح: لو عادت الانتخابات سأختار مرسى.. ولا يصح مقارنته بشفيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*أعلن حزب الدستور بدمياط، تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية فى السادسة والنصف مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، أمام "كنيسة العذراء" بميدان سرور، وذلك للمطالبة بمعاقبة المتسبب فى الأحداث التى شهدتها قرية الخصوص والكاتدرائية بالعباسية.*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أبو الفتوح: لو عادت الانتخابات سأختار مرسى.. ولا يصح مقارنته بشفيق*



*اتلم تنتون على تنتن ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*البابا تواضروس: الأقباط فى انتظار قرارات حازمة ومرضية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*زعمت مصادر سياسية إسرائيلية لموقع "واللا" الإخبارى الإسرائيلى أن تل أبيب تلقت اتصالات من مسئولين مصريين، عقب التصعيد الأخير فى قطاع غزة، أكدوا من خلاله وقوف جماعات "سلفية" صغيرة فى القطاع خلف عمليات إطلاق الصواريخ الأخيرة على إسرائيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*أعربت الدكتورة كريمة الحفناوى، الأمين العام للحزب الاشتراكى المصرى، عن رفضها لقرار الحكومة بتشكيل لجنة لتعديل 15 مادة من الدستور، مؤكدة أن هذا الدستور باطل، وحل الأزمة هو استمرار الثورة لإسقاط الإخوان المسلمين وحكمهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*أنتشار الإسلام فى شوارع مصر


[YOUTUBE]Enk2l9l0j3Q[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*مرسى ينعى شهيدى حادث التموين بالبحيرة ......

ده مستواه ..... محدش يزعل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*حبس حارس خيرت الشاطر سنة مع الرأفة بتهمة حيازة سلاح دون ترخيص*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*ويكيليكس يكشف وثائق تؤكد امتلاك إسرائيل سلاحاً نووياً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*الأمير متعب: والدى الملك عبد الله بات يطيل السجود والدعاء ولما سألته لمن كل هذا الدعاء  قال إنى أدعو لمصر وعليك أن تدعو أيضا لها.. نحن نحب مصر وأهل مصر

المجموعة القابضة لبنك إتش إس بى سى: السعودية تدخر مليار دولار أسبوعيًا ومصر تبحث عما تبقى من القمح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*حازم ابو اسماعيل: احنا مكناش بندبح عشان ناكل احنا كنا بنذبح عشان نتمرن على الدبح *


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*رئيس الوزراء يسافر قطر بعد ختام زيارته لـ"كنيا"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*البابا تواضروس: الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية تعبر عن نفسها والأشخاص الطالبين للحماية الدولية يعبرون عن أنفسهم، والكنيسة لاتطلب حماية من أحد إلا الله.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*فجرت محكمة جنايات دمنهور الدائرة الرابعة، مفاجأة كبرى، حيث قررت المحكمة برئاسة المستشار مختار إبراهيم شلبى رئيس المحكمة، بإخلاء سبيل مدرس الكمياء بمدرسة فؤاد عويس الثانوية للبنات "محمود أ س" المتهم بهتك عرض عدد من الطالبات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبس حارس خيرت الشاطر سنة مع الرأفة بتهمة حيازة سلاح دون ترخيص*


*سنه !!
يا بلاش ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*كندا تعرب عن قلقها من أحداث العنف أمام الكاتدرائية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

وصول 140 ألف قنبلة غاز مسيلة للدموع لميناء الأدبية بالسويس


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*انسحاب الأقباط من "الشورى" اعتراضًا على إغلاق المناقشة بـ"الخصوص"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*إنقاذ 25 سائحاً من الغرق بعد اصطدام مركبهم بشعاب مرجانية فى سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*ممثل الخارجية أمام الشورى: الإفراج عن متهمى التبشير فى ليبيا قريبا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انسحاب الأقباط من "الشورى" اعتراضًا على إغلاق المناقشة بـ"الخصوص"*



*نائب قبطى أمام "الشورى": القانون يطبق ضد المسيحيين.. و"فهمى" يأمر بحذفها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*طالب عدد من نواب مجلس الشورى اليوم، بضرورة استدعاء كل من د. هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم لمساءلتهم حول أسباب حدوث العنف ضد الرموز الدينية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*نواب النور يمتنعون عن التصويت على اتفاقية البنك الإسلامى ويتمسكون برفض القروض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*وقعت بعض المشادات بين المحامين المتظاهرين أمام مقر نقابتهم العامة بشارع رمسيس وبعض المارة، وذلك بعد اعتراض بعض المارة على هتافات المحامين ضد الرئيس محمد مرسى والإخوان المسلمين، وتدخل بعض العقلاء وتم احتواء الموقف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*قال مصدر كنسى إن أيمن على وباكينام الشرقاوى مساعدى الرئيس سيلتقيان اليوم الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس والأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب والقمص أنجيلوس سكرتير البابا تواضروس لبحث أزمة الكاتدرائية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*قال القمص سرجيوس، وكيل عام بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكسية، إن شكل مصر أصبح سيئًا، عندما يشاهد العالم رمز الأقباط على مستوى العالم، ومقر البابا الذى يرأس جميع الأقباط فى دول العالم وهو يعتدى عليه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*عاد النواب الاقباط المنسحبين من الجلسه العامة للشورى مره اخري، بعد نجاح نواب الحريه والعدالة والنور فى تهدئتهم، ومطالبتهم بالعوده مره اخري للجلسه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*وصل منذ قليل خبراء المعمل الجنائى إلى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، لمعاينة موقع الاشتباكات بين شباب الكاتدرائية وبعض المجهولين، مما أسفر عن مصرع شخصين وإصابة العشرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*"المحامين": حريق محكمة جنوب القاهرة جنائى وتتحمل مسئوليته الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*جمال حشمت يطالب بنزول الجيش واستخدام الضبطية القضائية لجمع السلاح

قال النائب الدكتور جمال حشمت إن المادة الثانية من الدستور تتكلم أن السيادة للشعب يمارسها ويحميها، ونحن نعتبر أن الوحدة الوطنية ركيزة، وقال إن الفتنة الطائفية حلم كثيرين وأنا أبشرهم بأنها لن تحدث فى مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*قال الإعلامى الساخر باسم يوسف، عبر تغريدة له على "تويتر" إن هناك تحقيقا جديدا قدم ضدى يتهمنى بإهانة الإسلام، ونشر الإلحاد وإهانة باكستان.*


----------



## Strident (9 أبريل 2013)

عشان الناس اللي كل شوية بتنسى (او تتناسى) عمايل الجيش واللي من الجيش (السيسي طنطاوي شفيق مبارك) ومعلقة عليه امل...

[YOUTUBE]GLbsoXoUwpM[/YOUTUBE]

كان فيه فيديو تاني ظابط بيقول فيه ان الجيش مع شرعية الرئيس لو افتكرته هاجيبهولكم هنا...


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*مظهر شاهين: وزير الأوقاف أوقفنى عن العمل وانتدب إخوانيا بديلا لى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*نائب بـ"النور" تعليقاً على أحداث الكاتدرائية:آن الأوان لرحيل الحكومة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*توافد المتظاهرين أمام مسجد الفتح للمشاركة بمسيرة وحدة الصف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*تم اختيار الدكتور بطرس غالى، الأمين العام الأسبق للأمم المتحدة، رئيساً لمنتدى المائدة المستديرة العالمى، والذى يعد أكبر منظمة غير حكومية، وتتخذ من بودايست عاصمة المجر مقراً لها، وذلك خلفا لرئيس المجر الذى كان يتولى رئاستها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*مصادر إخوانية: "العقيد" ليس حارس "الشاطر" وعلى الإعلام تحرى الدقة

نفت مصادر بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن يكون خليل أسامة العقيد، المتهم بحيازة سلاح بدون ترخيص حارسا للمهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،*
*هههههههههههههه وهو المتوقع منكواااا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*تزايد عدد المتظاهرين المتجمعين أمام مسجد الفتح للمشاركة فى المسيرة التى دعا إليها عدد من القوى والحركات والأحزاب السياسية والمتجهة للكاتدرائية، مرددين هتافات: "مسلم ومسيحى أيد واحدة"،ومشادات مع الباعه الجائلين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*حبس " قذاف الدم " 4 ايام لاتهامه بالشروع فى قتل ضابطين اثناء القبض عليه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين أمام "الفتح".. ومشادات مع الباعة الجائلين

  الثلاثاء، 9 أبريل  2013 








                             صورة أرشيفية  
كتب مصطفى عبد التواب ورامى سعيد​ 



 
تزايد  عدد المتظاهرين المتجمعين أمام مسجد الفتح للمشاركة  فى  المسيرة التى دعا  إليها عدد من القوى والحركات والأحزاب السياسية  والمتجهة  للكاتدرائية،  مرددين هتافات: "مسلم ومسيحى أيد واحدة"، و"يالى  ساكت ساكت  ليه بعد  الفتنة عاوز أيه"، و"كدابين كدابين ضحكوا علينا باسم  الدين".
 
كما رفع المتظاهرون لافتات مكتوب عليها: "مسلم ومسيحى أيد واحدة"، و"ميادين    التحرير تكلف رئيس المحكمة الدستورية بإدارة شئون البلاد"، و"يسقط   الشاويش  والدرويش".
 
ونشبت مشادات كلامية بين الباعة الجائلين بمحيط مسجد الفتح برمسيس    والمتظاهرين المتجمعين أمام المسجد استعدادا للمشاركة فى مسيرة للكاتدرائية    بالعباسية،  ومنها إلى قصر الاتحادية.






*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*البابا تواضروس الثانى يلغى عظة غد الأربعاء وتأجيل استقبال المعزيين فى أحداث الخصوص والكاتدرائية والذى أعلن عنه بعد غد الخميس.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> عشان الناس اللي كل شوية بتنسى (او تتناسى) عمايل الجيش واللي من الجيش (السيسي طنطاوي شفيق مبارك) ومعلقة عليه امل...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GLbsoXoUwpM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> كان فيه فيديو تاني ظابط بيقول فيه ان الجيش مع شرعية الرئيس لو افتكرته هاجيبهولكم هنا...



*الفيديو ملعوب فيه من قبل الاخوان..... انت لسه فى قطر ....؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*تشهد قرية الشيخ سلام التابعة لمركز فرشوط بقنا ظاهرة غريبة من نوعها.. حيث تشتعل النيران فى المنازل بدون اى اسباب او مقدمات.. خاصة بعد ان اشتعلت النيران اول امس فى جوالى 22 منزلاً.. وامس على 7 منازل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*مؤسسة الرئاسة, تحديدا عصام الحداد, اصدرت بيانا بالأنجليزية للوكالات الأجنبية تتهم فيه الأقباط بأنهم سبب ما حدث بالكاتدرائية .. ولم تنشره بالعربية .. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*كشفت المعاينه التى أجرتها نيابة الوايلى برئاسة محمد غالب مدير النيابة، وبإشراف المستشار أحمد البقلى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات غرب القاهرة، عن وجود كسر فى باب الغرفة الخاصة باجتماعات البابا مع المواطنين داخل مبنى الكاتدرائية، وتحطم 4 كاميرات للمراقبة حول المقر البابوى.

كما أظهرت المعاينة وجود آثار لقنابل مسيلة للدموع على سطح المقر البابوى، وكذلك وجود آثار حروق نتيجة قذف المقر بزجاجات المولوتوف المشتعلة من خارج الكنيسة على الأسفلت داخل مقر الكنيسة، وزجاجات مولوتوف داخل الكنيسة من ناحية الباب الرئيسى بشارع رمسيس والأبواب الجانبية بشارع لطفى السيد والدمرداش.

وتقوم النيابة العامة الآن باستجواب بعض الشهود، الذين يقطنون فى محيط الكاتدرائية.*


----------



## V mary (9 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مؤسسة الرئاسة, تحديدا عصام الحداد, اصدرت بيانا بالأنجليزية للوكالات الأجنبية تتهم فيه الأقباط بأنهم سبب ما حدث بالكاتدرائية .. ولم تنشره بالعربية .. *



*لا هما مش محتاجين ترجمة 
ولابيان بالانجليزي 
هو العالم كلة شافة مباشر صوت وصورة 
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*تفريغ تريلات سولار فى خزانات أرضية بالحرفيين ....... فين الدولة ؟؟؟؟؟



​*


----------



## V mary (9 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> تفريغ تريلات سولار فى خزانات أرضية بالحرفيين ....... فين الدولة
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*بتربي المسيحين علشان يتخرسوا ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*عمر عفيفي ...اللواء عباس مخيمر بديلاً لــ عبدالفتاح السيسي*



*




*
*الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع*

*أبريل920136:05:32 مـجمادى أول291434*

*منذ: 16 دقائق, 46 ثانية*
* اللواء عباس مخيمر وزير الدفاع القادم تحت التجهيز وربما الرئيس  التوافقي بين الجيش والاخوان والذي تجهزة أمريكا في السر وتحافظ عليه –  تفاصيل الخطة الجهنمية الأخوانية لتدمير الجيش وعزلة شعبيا ثم خلعة رسميا  ووقتها لن يكون له مدافع او نصير*
*اكدت لكم الاحداث أنني لست محللا سياسيا أو أعلاميا يبحث عن سبق اوة  شهرة بل ضابط مباحث محترف ، أعرف كيف أصل للمعلومة من عقر دار الأخوان ،  وأعرف كيف أتأكد منها من خلال مصادر مختلفة ولا أكتب كلمة واحدة ألا بعد  التأكد منها بنسبة تزيد عن 70% حتي لا أفقد مصداقيتي معكم ..*
*والهدف الرئيسي لي ليس ان يقول الناس شوفتو عمر عفيفي قال فأنا لن أعمل  في المستقبل حاوي أو قارئ فنجان او منجم بل الهدف الأول أحباط مخططات تحاك  للوطن وأكون أسعد الناس عندما يتم الغائها او تاجيلها اكثر بكثير من  استمرار الخونة في تنفيذها ، وأؤكد لكم انه تم الغاء الكثير من المخططات  والمؤامرات بعد كشفنا لها ون ما تم من مؤامرات كان لضرورة تنفيذها مهما  كانت الفضايح لأنها أمور مصيرية للجماعة تتعلق ببقائها مثل حرقهم لمحكمة  جنوب القاهرة لتدمير المستندات ورغم كشفنا عنها بخمسة ايام كاملة*
*كما أرجوكم أخذ معظم المعلومات علي أنها تحتمل الصدق بنسبة أكثر من 70%  فقط ما عدا الأخبار التي أعيد نشرها ويتم تأكيدها بنسبة 100% وهي المعلومات  التي تصلني وأطلب سماعها بأذني أو أراها بعيني من خلال تسجيل مصادرنا لها  أو تصويرها وبعدما تصلني فعلا وتكون في حوزتي وتحت يدي .*
*وما أقوله الأن هو من قبيل المعلومات التي تصل درجة صدقها أكثر من 75%  فقط ولكن تتفق مع العقل والمنطق وبتطبيقها علي تاريخ الأخوان ترتفع نسبة  مصداقيتها*
*الأخوان يورطون السيسي وبعض قيادات الجيش حاليا في خلق حالة من فقدان  الثقة بين الشعب وقيادات الجيش وخاصة الفريق السيسي ليظهر علي انه موالي  تماما للأخوان أو عضو متخفي للجماعة وبالتالي يزيد درجة الكراهية الشعبية  له ويتم حسابه علي جانب الأخوان في عين ومشاعر المصريين
وعندما تستشعر الجماعة أنخفاض شعبية السيسي ومصداقيته يتم خلعة رسميا وعزلة  وفرض الحراسة عليه وتحديد اقامته وقطع الأتصال به مع العالم الخارجي ،  ووقتها لن يكون له نصير شعبي ولن يجد مواطن يخرج للدفاع عنه او مناصرتة بل  الكل سيقول أحسن ما هو الأخوان بيصفو بعض ، في سيناريو أقرب لما حدث مع  طنطاوي الذي لم يجد شخص واحد يدافع عنه بعدما فقد كل تعاطف معه حتي من أشد  مؤيدية بل كلهم كانوا فارحين فيه*
*والسؤال المهم الذي يفرض نفسه
أين اللواء السابق / عباس مخيمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
عباس مخيمر الذي كان لواء بالمخابرات الحربية وبعد خروجه علي المعاش ظهر  علي حقيقته انه كان عضو نائم بالجماعة داخل القوات المسلحة واستطاع ان يخفي  نفسه عن أعين المخابرات حتي وصل لوكيل ادارة لمخابرات الحربية ، بل وبكل  وضوح اعلن انه عضو بالجماعة وشغل رئيس لجنة الامن والدفاع القومي بمجلس  الشعب وكان الموقع علي الاتفاق النهائي لاتمام الصفقة الامريكية الاخوانية  في واشنطن ( السلطة مقابل مفاتيح القدس وحل القضية بشكل صوري ) وهذا  الأتفاق الأمريكي الأخواني يعد هو خارطة الطريق بين الامريكان والأخوان  ويسير بمنتهي السرعة حاليا .*
*عباس مخيمر الذي كان ملئ السمع وجميع وسائل الأعلام منذ تولي مرسي  للسلطة مختفي تماما ولم يظهر مرة واحدة وهناك اشاعات قوية انه هو من يدير  الامن حاليا ويتولي جهاز مخابرات الرئاسة ويتم تجهيزة ليكون وزير الدفاع  الاخواني القادم*
*ويظل عباس مخيمر هو الرجل الأقوي حتي الأن وان كان يختفي حاليا عن  الأضواْء فهذا بأوامر عليا من مركز القيادة بواشنطن لانه ربما يكون الرئيس  القادم ويتم أبعادة عن أي صراعات حاليا حتي لا يتعرض له الأعلام ويكون وجه  غير مستهلك ويكون طرف مرضي للجيش باعتبارة ابن الجيش ومرضي للأخوان  باعتبارة أخواني*
*الأيام القليلة بيننا وسترون أن ما أكتبة ليس تكهنات أو لأي سبب فأنا لا  أعرف عباس مخيمر ولم أقابلة في حياتي ولكن ما نكتبة معلومات من نن عين  وعقر مراكز اتخاذ القرار داخليا وخارجيا

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*انضمام "الاشتراكيين الثوريين" و"كفاية" لمسيرة "الفتح"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*"السيسى" يصل "الاتحادية".. وتعزيزات أمنية بمحيط القصر

*
*الثلاثاء، 9 أبريل 2013
*​*




الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع​كتب محمد الديب​

وصل منذ قليل، الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع،  لقصر الاتحادية، حيث دخل من البوابة 4 المطلة على شارع الميرغنى وسط حراسة  مشددة.

وعززت قوات الأمن المركزى من تواجدها أمام بوابة 1 و2 لقصر الاتحادية المطل  على شارع الميرغنى، ودفعت بـ 12 سيارة أمن مركزى و4 سيارات لمكافحة الشغب  وسيارتين لنقل الضباط، فيما تواجدت قوات الأمن أمام البوابة 5 لدخول وخروج  موكب الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.

على جانب آخر، افترش عدد من الباعة الجائلين أمام بوابة 4 المطلة على شارع الميرغنى بجوار مسجد عمرو بن عبد العزيز.




* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*اجتماع طارئ للمجلس الملى بعد قليل لبحث أزمة "الكاتدرائية"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> عشان الناس اللي كل شوية بتنسى (او تتناسى) عمايل الجيش واللي من الجيش (السيسي طنطاوي شفيق مبارك) ومعلقة عليه امل...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GLbsoXoUwpM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> كان فيه فيديو تاني ظابط بيقول فيه ان الجيش مع شرعية الرئيس لو افتكرته هاجيبهولكم هنا...



*الفيديو قبل أن تعبث به الأيادى القذرة وتنشره جهات مشبوهة*


[YOUTUBE]QUT8cE4LMrk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Strident (9 أبريل 2013)

ده ساعة بحالها...ممكن طيب توضيح فين الغلط؟ لاني ماظنش ان اللي فوق ملعوب فيه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأيدى بين متظاهرى مسيرة الفتح وسائق أوتوبيس*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*رصد| #مصر| عاجل..اشتباكات عنيفة بين متظاهري مسيرة رمسيس و المارة*
​


----------



## V mary (9 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رصد| #مصر| عاجل..اشتباكات عنيفة بين متظاهري مسيرة رمسيس و المارة*
> ​



*ياعم هم مش عايزين ايد واحدة 
هو بالعافية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رصد| #مصر| عاجل..اشتباكات عنيفة بين متظاهري مسيرة رمسيس و المارة*
> ​


*شبكة رصد الاخوانيه لازم تقول كده علشان تخوف الناس ومتخليش حد ينزل
كل اللى حصل خناقه مع سواق اتوبيس وخلصت من بدرى والمسيره مكمله 
ولفت نظرى واحده ست كبيره ماشيه بالعافيه ومحجبه ومتقدمه المسيره 
حاجه تفرح القلب بجد ..ربنا يعوضهااا
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*أمر محمد عثمان وكيل أول نيابة القاهرة الجديدة بإخلاء سبيل الصحفية الهولندية المتهمة بالتجسس على مصر من سرايا النيابة لعدم وجود أى دليل ضدها، كما اتهم السفير الهولندى بالقاهرة أمام النيابة وزارة الداخلية بإهانة الصحفية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*قيادى بـ"المصرى الديمقراطى": الجماعة تغذى الفتنة للتغطية على فشلها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*مصدر كنسى :الأنبا باخميوس رفض مقابلة مساعدى الرئيس بالكاتدرائية*

4/9/2013  
​​




​
  	رفض مساعدو رئيس الجمهورية الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوى، والدكتور أيمن  على،  والدكتور عماد عبد الغفور، التعقيب على أحداث الخصوص والكاتدرائية  عقب  خروجهم من الاجتماع، الذى انتهى منذ قليل، واستمر ساعة ونصف  بالكاتدرائية  المرقسية بالعباسية مع أعضاء المجمع المقدس.
  	وقال القمص سرجيوس سرجيوس، عقب انتهاء اللقاء، إنه تم الاتفاق على تفعيل   دولة القانون، مشيرا إلى أن مندوبى الرئاسة أنكروا ما نسب للرئاسة حول  بيان  أصدره الدكتور عصام الحداد، مساعد رئيس الجمهورية للعلاقات الخارجية  والتعاون الدولى، يتهم الأقباط بالاعتداء على الممتلكات العامة وإثارة  الشغب.​ 	من جهة أخرى، أكد مصدر كنسى إن الأنبا باخوميوس رفض حضور الاجتماع.


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*عضو اخوانى فى مجلس الشورى: ان رفع الاقباط للصليب فى جنازة الخصوص مستفز ......
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرة "الفتح" تصل "الكاتدرائية".. وهتافات تطالب بـ"إسقاط النظام"*


----------



## V mary (9 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عضو اخوانى فى مجلس الشورى: ان رفع الاقباط للصليب فى جنازة الخصوص مستفز ......
> *



*هارررررر اسود علي الشللللل​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عضو اخوانى فى مجلس الشورى: ان رفع الاقباط للصليب فى جنازة الخصوص مستفز ......
> *



* وحياه امك ....
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*ممثلو الرئاسة ينكرون بيان "الحداد" ويرفضون التعقيب على أحداث الفتنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*زوجه احد الضباط المختطفين تسأل : أين المجند الـ 17 الذى نجا من مذبحه رفح الذى راح ضحيتها 16 جندى مصرى وأين اختفى بعد تحفظ السلطات المصريه عليه بعد المذبحه مباشره ولا احد يعرف مكانه حتى الان *


----------



## بايبل333 (9 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عضو اخوانى فى مجلس الشورى: ان رفع الاقباط للصليب فى جنازة الخصوص مستفز ......
> *


هو مستفز ايضاً للشيطان وغير هذا هو يعترف ان من غلبه يسوع على الصليب
تعال الكنيسة عندئنا وتشوف الشيطايين بتقول أى


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*فرنسا تدعو لضبط النفس والهدوء فى مصر عقب الأحداث الأخيرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*تحرك متظاهرو الكاتدرائية المرقيسية بالعباسية فى مسيرات متتالية نحو قصر الأتحادية بعدما توقفت المسيرات ما يقرب من ساعة أمام الكاتدرائية، تنديدا بأحداث الأعتداء على الاقباط أمام كنيسة الخصوص, وتتعالى هتافات المشاركين فى المسيرات بهتافات: "على القصر رايحين شهداء بالملايين" ...... "ايد واحدة فى كل مكان الصليب مع الهلال". *


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عضو اخوانى فى مجلس الشورى: ان رفع الاقباط للصليب فى جنازة الخصوص مستفز ......
> *



*يوم ما يرتفع الصليب بسماء مكة رح تنبسط أكتر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*واشنطن ( ههههههههههههههههههه) تحث الحكومة على سرعة تنفيذ وعد الرئيس بحماية الكاتدرائية

آه يا اولاد الـ .........*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*بيان للرئاسة: الكنيسة رمز مصرى لا يمكن المساس به

ههههههههههههههههههههه العبيط بيلعب ماتش هبل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*"المجلس الملّى" يحمل الدكتور مرسى وحكومته أحداث العنف بالكاتدرائية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*وزير الأوقاف يقرر وقف الشيخ مظهر شاهين عن العمل
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*نالت جماعة ابو اسماعيل علقة وتم احتجازهم داخل جامعة المنصورة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*نائب الرئيس السودانى يكذّب الرئاسة المصرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*سائق أتوبيس نقل عام يدهس عدد من المشاركين في مسيرة مسجد الفتح المتجهة إلى الكاتدرائية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*الطب الشرعي يُفجر المفاجأة : الإخوان المُسلمين هم السبب فى "مجزرة بورسعيد"*

*أسامة عواد*

4/4/2013   8:05 PM​​


 

*فجر الدكتور إحسان جورجي كبير الاطباء الشرعيين مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل ، حيث أكد أنه لم يتم تشريح جثث ضحايا مجزرة إستاد بورسعيد .*

*وقال جورجي فى تصريحات تليفزيونية أن من نصح بعدم تشريح الجثث هو الجاني الأصلي ، لأنه يريد إخفاء الجناه الحقيقيين .*

*وأتم كبير الأطباء الشرعيين تصريحاته بأن مذبحة بورسيعد حدثت بعد مواجهة بين شباب الأخوان المسلمين وألتراس أهلاوي .*


 * محمد مسعود يكتب : بلاغ للنائب العام يتهم الإخوان بقتل «ألتراس أهلاوى» فى بورسعيد*

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

*

 - On Al-Khusous and Cathedral Events -

 During the past few days, Egypt has witnessed an unfortunate series of
 accidents triggered by the clashes that took place between Muslim and Christian Egyptians in al-Khusous, Qaliobeyya on Friday, April, 5, 2013. During those incidents, one citizen was killed and a number of others were injured. An argument over graffiti comprised of Christian symbols on the wall of an Azhar building in al-Khusous escalated
 resulting in the killing of a Muslim Egyptian followed by the killing of five Christian Egyptians. Security forces contained the situation and deployed forces throughout the city to prevent further clashes while judicial authorities opened an investigation into the incident and arrests were made against suspects.

 On Sunday April 7, events further escalated during the funeral procession of the Christian Egyptians killed when angry mourners vandalized cars lined up on Ramsis street. This led to stones throwing and firing of fire-*****ers by people in the neighbourhood of the Cathedral. The situation further escalated into guns and pellet guns being fired, according to the neighborhood's security official. Camera lens also captured individuals carrying live weapons, Molotov cocktails, and rocks to the roof of the cathedral as well as inside and outside of it which prompted police to intervene and disperse the clashes with tear gas. The individuals seen to be firing firearms have been vehemently disavowed by the mourners. Investigations are still being conducted to reveal the identity of those involved in this incident.

 The Ministry of Interior immediately intensified its presence in the area to prevent the recurrence of clashes and the Prosecutor-general called for a quick and thorough investigation into the incident and the referral of the victim's body for forensic autopsy to determine the cause of death. Security forces also intensified their presence in the area surrounding the cathedral in Ramsis Street, where about 12
 central security cars, and four armored vehicles and a fire truck were present near the main gate of the cathedral and security forces closed all roads leading to it. 25 police officers were injured during the clashes. The minister of interior affairs also visited the Cathedral site in the evening to make sure that the situation remained under
 control.

 The Egyptian presidency has been following these unfortunate events with great concern and has instructed all authorities concerned to exert their utmost efforts to contain the situation and protect the lives and property of citizens. President Morsy also called for an immediate investigation into the incidents to hold those who are found
 to be involved accountable, emphasizing that the results of
 investigations be publicized as soon as they come out. The presidency also urged all citizens to avoid sectarian calls that divide the nation. In a telephone conversation with Pope Tawadros II, the President conveyed that he considered the assault on the cathedral, an assault on him personally.

 The Ministry of Interior has been committed to the President's instructions of self-restraint in dealing with the violent acts and in considering the balance between the citizens’ right to peaceful expression of opinion and the right of all citizens to safety and security. The Egyptian state is seeking to overcome these phenomena that are alien to the Egyptian people through a number of legislative and security procedures that will address the different aspects of the problem.

 In this context, the Egyptian presidency would like to affirm its full rejection of violence in all its forms, and under any pretext and affirms that all Egyptians are citizens who should enjoy all rights and are equal before the law. The presidency further stresses that it will not allow any attempts to divide the nation, incite sedition, or drive a wedge among Egyptians under any pretense and that it is doing all it can to realize the sovereignty of law and hold the assailants accountable.*
*ده البيان المشبوه  لرئاسة الجمهورية  من عصام الحداد مساعد الرئيس للعلاقات الخارجية والتعاون الدولى  ..جماعة كاذبة ومضللة من اصغر لاكبر واحد*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 أبريل 2013)

من فضل سيادتك حطيللنا الرابط اللى كتب عليه الكلام ده ومحتاجين ناس تكتب انجليش بطلاقة لو سمحتم


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*قررت الجمعية القبطية الإيطالية بميلانو (عضو أتحاد المنظمات القبطية باوروبا) وبالتنسيق مع الأتحاد القيام بمظاهرة في مدينة ميلانو بميدان ربوبليكا يوم الاربعاء 10/04 2013 من الساعه الثالثه ظهرا الى السادسه (15:00 الى 18:00)
 piazza repubblica- anglo via parini.
(المكان يبعد عن السفارة الأمريكية مسافة حوالي 100 متر تقريبا) 
هذه المظاهرة استنكارا للتأييد الأمريكى المشين للأرهابيين فى مصر وفضح الدور الأمريكى فى تعضيد جماعة الأخوان المتطرفة والحكومة الأخوانية الأجرامية ومسئولية الادراة الامريكية مسئولية مباشرة عن الدماء المصرية المسفوكة المسالة على أرض مصر الطاهرة .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*حازم أبو إسماعيل: سياسة الإخوان الحالية "هتضيعنا"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2013)

*"وزير الثقافة" القطرى يستقبل هشام قنديل بمطار الدوحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2013)

*رئيس وزراء قطر فى مؤتمر مع قنديل: سندات جديدة لمصر بـ3 مليارات دولار*
*أعلن الشيخ حمد بن جاسم الثانى رئيس وزراء قطر عن إضافة سندات لمصر ودعم بقيمة 3 مليارات دولار دون أى مقابل من الحكومة القطرية، قائلاً: "لن نطلب أى شىء من الحكومة المصرية وهو من منطلق أخوى".

 وأضاف خلال المؤتمر الصحفى مع الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أن قطر ستدخل فى مزاد علنى فيما يتعلق باستثمار بأراضى قناة السويس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2013)

*جبرائيل: سنقدم بلاغًا للنائب العام بأدلة تورط الداخلية فى أحداث الكاتدرائية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2013)

*قال رئيس مجلس الوزراء، الدكتور هشام قنديل أن هناك تعطشا من جانب السائحين الإيرانيين لزيارة مصر، *
*وهى سياحة برامج مثل العمرة،*​

*مين دة ياجدعاااان ؟؟؟؟؟*​​

*جاى منين دة بالظبط ؟؟*​​

*عمرة للقاهرة ؟؟*​​

*اللى هى ازاى يعنى ؟؟*​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*ضبط 4 فلسطينيين بحوزتهم متفجرات وخرائط لأكمنة الشرطة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*أبو الفتوح يهتف بجامعة المنيا: يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد.. ويدعو لانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*عكاشة يفجر مفاجأة .. حازم أبو إسماعيل   *

[YOUTUBE]EwXTK-AnqDM#![/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*عمر عفيفي ...اللواء عباس مخيمر بديلاً لــ عبدالفتاح السيسي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*علم "اليوم السابع"، أن رئاسة الجمهورية ستعقد مساء اليوم، مؤتمراً صحفياً لم تحدد السبب من وراء انعقاده حتى الآن.
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *علم "اليوم السابع"، أن رئاسة الجمهورية ستعقد مساء اليوم، مؤتمراً صحفياً لم تحدد السبب من وراء انعقاده حتى الآن.
> *
> ​



*اقالة السيسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]925HWsSzVYM[/YOUTUBE]​
*من نتائج زيارة هشام قنديل لدويلة قطر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*الرئاسة: المؤتمر الصحفى لتوضيح بعض الأمور للرأى العام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*يسرى حماد:هتاف الأقباط "إحنا أصحاب الأرض" أمام الكاتدرائية.. مقزز

هههههههههههههههههههه امال الوهابيين يا .........*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*ارتفاع أعداد الحرائق بفرشوط بقنا إلى 32 بعد إحتراق 4 منازل جديدة دون اسباب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارثة ...... العثور على لحم خنزير فى منتجات غذائية إسلامية بالسويد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*عفو رئاسى عن حارس خيرت الشاطر
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارثة ...... العثور على لحم خنزير فى منتجات غذائية إسلامية بالسويد *



*تعليق على الخبر



			مسلم مصرى يعيش بالسويد

بواسطة: أكــــرم 
بتاريخ: الأربعاء، 10 أبريل 2013 - 18:28 

انا عايش بالسويد من 5 سنوات واول ما جيت السويد اشتريت اللحم من محلات يملكها عرب علشان فيها لحم يقال انه حلال بعد اول تجربه عند طبخ اللحم يطلع ريحه وحشه
والله اللحم رميته للكلاب ما قدرت اكله ومن يومها وانا اشترى لحوم تأتى من دول اروبيه مسيحيه صحيح لم تذبح على الطريقه الاسلاميه بس لحوم اهل الكتاب حلال وكذالك لا أكل اللحوم السويديه لان الدوله اصبح معظمها علمانيين ولا تجوز ذبائحهم
بالسويد القانون يعطى صلاحيه للحوم 5 ايام فقط بعد ذالك يتم اعدامها
لكن المحلات التى تدعى انها تبيع لحوم حلال اللحوم عندهم تفسد ويبعوها للناس
للاسف غير المسلمين تعاملون بضمير اكثر من مسلمين كثيرون لا عندهم ضمير ولا دين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*مرسى يسحب جميع البلاغات المقدمة من الرئاسة ضد الإعلاميين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*إيهاب فهمى: الرئاسة تحترم المؤسسة العسكرية ولا صحة لوجود خلاف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*اتحادات طلاب 13 جامعة تطالب بلجنة من "العدل" تشرف على انتخاباتها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*رئيس وزراء قطر يعترف بتأجير قناة السويس
*[YOUTUBE]925HWsSzVYM#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*عاجل: بعد اجتماع الرئيس مرسي ووزير البترول.. إقالة رئيس شركة مصر للبترول ونائب العمليات بهيئة البترول بسبب أزمة السولار*​*




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاجل: بعد اجتماع الرئيس مرسي ووزير البترول.. إقالة رئيس شركة مصر للبترول ونائب العمليات بهيئة البترول بسبب أزمة السولار*​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​



*تااااااااااااااااااااانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*المستشار إيهاب فهمى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية: الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، سوف يتلقى أسئلة الجمهور على حسابه الخاص بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" ابتداء من التاسعة والنصف مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، على أن يقوم بالإجابة على الأسئلة تباعا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]40opX2d69Gg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*فجر العميد سليمان عبد الرازق،الضابط بمصلحة السجون، مفاجأة ،وأكد أن  خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، تدخل لدى مصلحة  السجون وأدرج اسم حارسه الشخصي*
*ضمن قوائم المفرج عنهم بعفو من رئيس الجمهورية. وكانت إدارة الترحيلات  بمديرية أمن القاهرة قد سلمت خليل أسامة العقيد، الحارس الشخصي للشاطر إلى  سجن طرة لتنفيذ حكم العقوبة بالسجن لمدة عام، والذي أصدرته اليوم محكمة  جنايات شمال القاهرة، لاتهامه بحيازة سلاح ناري وذخيرة بدون ترخيص عقب  إلقاء الأجهزه الأمنية بالقاهرة القبض عليه.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*أبنائي الشباب يسعدني ويشرفني تلقي أسئلتكم اليوم من الساعة التاسعة وحتى الساعة التاسعة والنصف وإليكم آلية طرح السؤال*​ *   تويتر

محمد مرسي
*******
فكرني بعمر قطامش " حلمنتيشي"
*​


----------



## BITAR (10 أبريل 2013)

*ايهاب فهمى : مصر سنية وهتظل سنية
هل يقصد سنيه من السنه
ام
سنيه ام مرسى
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

*انتقل الى الأمجاد السماوية منذ ساعة تقريبا الشهيد هلال صابر هلال لينضم لأخوته شهداء الخصوص متاثرا بحروق بنسبة 85 % من جسده *


----------



## BITAR (10 أبريل 2013)

*تعثر المفاوضات مع الجنزورى لرئاسة الحكومة
*​


----------



## BITAR (10 أبريل 2013)

*منع الشاعر ومحافظ المنيا السابق احمد ضياء الدين 
و14 ظابط  و 17 اخرون من السفر
*​


----------



## BITAR (10 أبريل 2013)

*"الأوقاف":*

* لا علاقة لـ"الإرشاد" *


*باستبعاد مظهر شاهين من "عمر مكرم"*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*
                       انفراد : عفو رئاسي عن مبارك خلال ساعات

                                             الاربعاء  10 ابريل 2013    2:39:43 م






  هناك دلائل قوية بأن قرار العفو عن مبارك قد تم اتخاذه بالفعل ، ولا يتبقى  سوى صدوره بشكل رسمي . العفو يسقط كل التهم التي وجهت لمبارك . فالرئيس  مرسي بعد عامين من الثورة ، وجد أن مبارك ما زال له أنصار كثر في الشارع .  وأن مثل هذا القرار سوف يبرد الأجواء بشكل سريع ، وسيكون هو المدخل الصريح  الواضح نحو مصالحة وطنية حقيقية.

القرار قد يصدر خلال ساعات على الأكثر ، ولا ينتظر سوى الاتفاق على سيناريو إخراجه فقط ، ليتم تمريره جماهيريا .

 يبقى أن نعلم أن من أشار بهذه الخطوة على الرئيس مرسي ، رأى أنها سوف تضرب  مجموعة من العصافير في وقت واحد . فكما ذكرنا أنها هي السبيل الوحيد  لإقامة سلام اجتماعي حقيقي بين المصريين ، فإنها أيضا ستكون القاضية لجبهة  الإنقاذ ، أو على الأقل ستضعف شعبيتهم إلى أدنى مستوى ، وسترفع من شعبية  الرئيس مرسي بشكل سريع جدا ، بعد أن يضمن تعاطف كتلة كبيرة من الشعب ممن  كانوا يسمون بالفلول أو جزء منهم لا بأس به . 

ثم إنها ستكون رسالة طمأنة للمستثمرين المحليين والعرب والأجانب كي يعودوا  باستثماراتهم ، من خلال توصيل رسالة واضحة إليهم بأن مصر مستقرة ، بها رئيس  قوي وحكومة تسيطر على الأمور بشكل كبير . وسيضمن إلى حد بعيد عودة الدعم  الخليجي لمصر.

أما عن توقيت مثل هذا القرار فهو أكثر من رائع . فالإبقاء على مبارك محبوسا  بعد أن يكون قد قضى الحد الأقصى لمدة الحبس الاحتياطي في 13 أبريل القادم ،  سيكون فيه تعدي كبير على صحيح القانون والدستور، وسيظهر الدولة أكثر وأكثر  بأنها لا تحترم القانون و أنها لا تعير أحكام القضاء أية بال .

 أما استباق هذا اليوم بقرار العفو ، فسيبدو وكأن الرئيس مرسي قد عفا عن  الرئيس مبارك بمبادرة شخصية منه ، مراعيا بذلك البعد الإنساني . خاصة أن  الرئيس مبارك أصبح طاعنا في السن وتخطى عامه السادس والثمانين ، والذي  يتوجب بشأنه الإفراج عنه ، حتى ولو كان مدانا . هناك نقطة أخرى هامة جدا ،  أنه يجب الإسراع بالقرار قبل رحيل مبارك عن الدنيا لسرعة جني ثماره وعدم  فقدان الفرصة .

 أما إعادة المحاكمة بشأن قتل المتظاهرين فسيكون الكلام حول أن مبارك لا  زال بريئا وليس مدانا في شيء بحكم محكمة النقض . وهو ما سوف يسهل تمرير  قرار العفو جماهيريا

أما عن إخراج هذه المسألة إلى الرأي العام فستستند على مسألة وجوب احترام  القضاء وتنفيذ أحكامه . أيضا تاريخ حسني مبارك كبطل من أبطال حرب أكتوبر ،  الذين كان لهم إنجاز واضح في تحقيق الانتصار الوحيد لنا في التاريخ الحديث  كله .

 وأن عصره لم يكن خاليا تماما من الإنجازات ، ولم تكن الصورة كلها سواد .  وسيقال أنه كان هناك أخطاء وإهدار لثروات البلد ، لكن ذلك لا يلغي الدور  الوطني لمبارك وما قام به لخدمة الوطن . 

ولزيادة حبكة المسألة ، سيكون الإفراج مقرونا بعدم ممارسة الرئيس السابق  لأي دور سياسي في المستقبل . دور سياسي إيه ؟ . الرجل يستعد لمغادرة الدنيا  ولن يكون له أي دور بالمرة.

العملية كلها تدور حول أين تكون المصلحة ! . فالإخوان هم أكثر من يكره  مبارك ولا يطيقون حتى سماع اسمه . لكن قرار العفو عن مبارك اتخذ بالفعل ،  بدليل ما ذكره المستشار أحمد مكي وزير العدل أنه قد يتم عمل استفتاء للشعب  حوله .

 أيضا ما قاله مستشار مقرب إلى جماعة الإخوان في جريدة الأهرام بأن قرار  العفو لا يحتاج إلى استفتاءات ، بل بقرار منفرد من الرئيس مرسي .

 وسيسوق لهذه القضية مجموعة من المشايخ والإعلاميين الذين لهم شعبية واسعة ،  ويؤيدون مثل هذا القرار مثل الشيخ محمد حسان وعمرو أديب وغيرهم .

المهم أن الرئيس قد حسم المسألة بقرار العفو عن مبارك . وسيكون يوم إعلانه يوما مدويا عاصفا بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معان.   





​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *منع الشاعر ومحافظ المنيا السابق احمد ضياء الدين
> و14 ظابط  و 17 اخرون من السفر
> *​


ولو اننى متأكد  تماما ان  شيئا لن يتغير  وبعد نوبة استجمام  بسيطة  فى بورتو طرة  سيعودون معززين مكرمين [ طلقاء  طلقاء  طلقاء] 
لكن لابأس من تهدئة الرأى العام  وخصوصا (الاقلية) القبطية  
الذين   يحملون لاحمد ضياء الدين محافظ المنيا {سيد الانطاع }  ( صاحب مذابح ومجازر ومهازل ابوفانا  الشهيرة )-: 
 حنيناً  ... وشجون     !!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انتقل الى الأمجاد السماوية منذ ساعة تقريبا الشهيد هلال صابر هلال لينضم لأخوته شهداء الخصوص متاثرا بحروق بنسبة 85 % من جسده *





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*بدأ منذ قليل، صباح اليوم، الخميس، توافد العشرات من طلاب الحركات السياسية وحركة شباب ٦ أبريل على شارع محمد محمود، تمهيداً للتوجه فى مسيرة إلى وزارة التربية والتعليم للتظاهر أمامها احتجاجا على فصل ٥ طلاب بمدرسة السعيدية ينتمون لـ٦ أبريل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*تيار الاستقلال يعقد مؤتمرا لدعم الأزهر والكنيسة بحضور شخصيات عامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*دعا الشيخ محمد عبد الله نصر، منسق جبهة أزهريون مع الدولة المدنية، والمعروف إعلامياً بخطيب ميدان التحرير للاحتشاد فى الميدان بعد غد الجمعة فى مليونية "الدم المصرى" للتنديد بأحداث الخصوص والكاتدرائية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*قال اللواء نبيل رياض، مدير أمن الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، إن الاشتباكات التى حدثت منذ أيام "مدبرة"، معلنا عن شرائط سيتم كشفها فى الوقت الحالى توضح الأشخاص الذين شاركوا فى هذا الأحداث المؤسفة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*أبناء الجالية المصرية بمسقط تندد بأحداث الكاتدرائية*


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2013)

*عاجل «مبارك» لنيابة أمن الدولة «اكتبوا اللى إنتم عايزينه.. خلاص الشعب فهم وعرف»*


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2013)

*



*​

*الشروق*
*قال القمص مكارى حبيب سكرتير البابا الشخصى، إن البابا تواضروس بطريرك الاقباط الارثوذكس، لن يستمر طويلا فى اعتكافه مشيرا إلى أن الاعتكاف سينهى قريبا وسيعود للكاتدرائية».*


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*دعت حركة شباب ٦ أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية 
إلى 
صلاة الجمعة أمام ﻛﻨﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺬﺭﺍﺀ ﻣﺮﻳﻢ بشارع ﺍﻟﻮﺣﺪة ﺑإﻣﺒﺎﺑة.*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*وجدى غنيم: استفزوا قطر ففتحت خزائنها لمصر نشكر الفلول على تعاونهم
احد الردود على الشيخ التافة
مش مكسوف من نفسك يا شحات وبجح شوف ايه المقابل للقطريين لدعم استمرار امثالك في نطق التفاهات*
*اليوم السابع *


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*قامت قوات الأمن، بتطويق محيط دار القضاء العالى وبالتحديد محكمة النقض،  بعدد من أفراد الأمن المركزي، استعدادًا لتظاهرات من المقرر أن تنظمها عدد  من القوى الثورية الإسلامية، وعلى رأسها ثوار مسلمين وحركة أحرار للتنديد  بالاعتداء على أعضاء حركة أحرار بجامعة المنصورة، أثناء التظاهرات التى  نظمتها الحركة للمطالبة بعزل رئيس الجامعة على خلفية مقتل الطالبة جهاد  موسى.*


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*«مبارك» لنيابة أمن الدولة: *


*«اكتبوا اللى إنتم عايزينه.. خلاص الشعب فهم وعرف»*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*ينظم العشرات أمام وزارة العدل، وقفة احتجاجية للمطالبة بتغيير قانون  الأحوال الشخصية الخاص برؤية الأطفال وحضانتهم، الذي صدر في عهد الرئيس  السابق مبارك.*http://5.153.12.164-static.reverse....عشرات-أمام-العدل-لتغيير-قانون-الأحوال-الشخصية​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*«الاستئناف» تحدد جلسة 27 أبريل للفصل فى طلب الحصول على الصيغة التنفيذية لحكم بطلان تعيين «طلعت».. و«عبدالمجيد» يطلب تقصير المدة*


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*أشرف السعد: *


*"طظ في الثورة"*


*ومرسي يحتاج "حسن شحاتة" لتشكيل الحكومة *​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*لم يصرف مرتبه من 5 شهور
عامل بشركة مساهمة البحيرة يحاول الانتحار حرقاً*

*ويصرخ:*

* «سيبونى أموت.. مش قادر أرفع عينى فى البيت»*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*بوابات إلكترونية لتأمين مؤتمر الصلح بعد أحداث الخصوص*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*العريان :
يستعرض أسباب سقوط نظام مبارك
 ونشطاء:
 "عقبالكم لما تحصلوه" *​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*سيطرت حالة من الخوف والفزع على أهالي مدينة قنا، بعد قيام ملثمين بإلقاء  زجاجات المولوتوف المشتعلة على عدد من المحلات التجارية ومحلات الفاكهة  بوسط المدينة، بطريقة عشوائية ولاذوا بالفرار.*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*انسحبت منذ قليل التشكيلات الأمنية المحيطة بدار القضاء و محكمة النقض مع  بدء توافد متظاهري الحركات الثورية الإسلامية، و على رأسهم أنصار الجبهة  السلفية.*

* 	بينما  تمركزت أمام البوابة الرئيسية للدار القضاء 5 سيارات أمن مركزي تحسبًا لأي محاولات لاقتحام دار القضاء.*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*ساد الهدوء التام منطقة الخصوص ، وذلك تزامنا مع انعقاد جلسة الصلح  العرفية بين جميع الأطراف بحضور محافظ القليوبية ، ومدير الأمن ، وراعى  كنيسة مارى جرجس ، وعدد من القساوسة ، ومشايخ الازهر بمقر مجمع مدارس  الخلفاء الراشدين بالقرية.*
*     	وعادت الحياة الى طبيعتها ، خاصة في شارع كنيسة مارجرجس الذى شهد أحداث  العنف الاخيرة، وفتحت الكنيسة أبوابها أمام زوارها من الأقباط بشكل جزئى ،  وتم إعادة حركة الطريق لسير السيارات بعد إغلاقه لمدة 4 أيام متواصلة*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*أكدت إدارة صفحة "أنا أسف يا ريس" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي الفيس بوك،  أن لديهم معلومات من مصادر موثوق منها، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى الآن يرفض  نقل الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك من مستشفى المعادى العسكري إلى مقر أول جلسة  في قضية قتل المتظاهرين يوم 13 أبريل القادم بعد قبول الطعن بأكاديمية  الشرطة بطائرة خاصة، ويريد أن ينقل الرئيس مبارك بسيارات قوات الأمن  العادية.*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*تقدم الدكتور داكر عبد اللاه محمد بدعوى قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري  مجلس الدولة، للمطالبة بإصدار حكم قضائي بإلزام وزير التجارة والصناعة بوقف  نشاط مجلس الأعمال المصري القطري لمخالفته القانون. *​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*تجمع العشرات صباح اليوم أمام الباب الرئيسي لكلية هندسة بجامعة القاهرة؛  للمطالبة بالإفراج عن الطلاب المحبوسين فى أحداث جامعة المنصورة، وهم عمرو  ربيع وأحمد لطفى ومصطفى سيد.*

* 	كما ندد المتظاهرون بإدارة الجامعة، وأمنها، متهمين إياهم بالتورط فى  إرسال بلطجية للهجوم على المعتصمين من طلاب الجامعة يوم الثلاثاء أمام مبنى  الإدارة  بجامعة المنصورة، لإجبارهم على فض التظاهرات,
	عقب الاشتباكات التى نشبت بين طلاب الجامعة وأعضاء حركة أحرار المؤيدة  لحازم أبو إسماعيل، والتي حاصر المئات من أعضائها مبنى إدارة الجامعة  للمطالبة بإقالة رئيسها، بعد حادث مصرع إحدى الطالبات دهساً بسيارة أحد  أعضاء هيئة التدريس.*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*قال الرئيس محمد مرسي إنه من دلائل عيد العلم أن الدولة المصرية الآن  تعترف لكل ذي فضل بفضله، مضيفا "أنتم أهل الفضل والعطاء وهبتم مصر أغلى  ثمارها وهي نتاج فكركم ومنحتومها رأس المال الحقيقي وهو العلم والمعرفة". *
*وتابع الرئيس، في كلمته خلال احتفالية عيد العلم، "لابد من إعلاء  قيمة العلم والعلماء والبحث العليم والنهضة القائمة على أسس ونقل  التكنولوجيا والإنتاج والصناعة". *
*وأضاف "نحن نمر بمرحلة تحول في القوة وهي قوة العلم والمعرفة". *
*وأكمل الرئيس حديثه "عيدكم اليوم عيد العلم يحمل معاني كثيرة  ودلالات عميقة تمتد من عمق المجد في الحضارة المصرية والعربية، فلعيدكم  معاني ودلالات ترتبط بتاريخنا ومستقلبنا كي نفتح لهم أبواب الأمل التى يعني  القدرة والعلم لأنه أهم السبل". *
*وأضاف "عيدكم يأتي في مناخ أكثر من الحرية والإبداع التي أتاحتها  الثورة تلك الثورة التي كسرت القيود التي تحاصر الفكر وأطلقت قوى المصريين  في الإبداع والحركة نحو المستقبل وأسست التحرر من أسر التأخر والتخلف الذي  فرض على مصر لسنوات طويلة".
رجاء بلاش شتيمه كفايه عليه باسم يوسف
*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*للمرة الثالثة قررت السلطات الليبية  تجدد حبس 14 صياداً لمدة أسبوع*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*نجح رجال مباحث مركز شرطة جرجا فى ضبط شخصين وبحوزتهما بندقية آلية وطبنجة.*

* 	تمكنت وحدة مباحث مركز شرطة جرجا من ضبط عبادى . م . س 32 سنة، مزارع،  ومقيم دائرة المركز – وبحوزته بندقية آلية عيار 7,62×39 , ومرسى. أ . م "  28 سنة، عامل - وبحوزته طبنجة.
	وبمواجهة المتهمين، أقروا بحيازتهما الأسلحة المضبوطة بقصد الدفاع , وتم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال تلك الواقعة .*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*أعلنت الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر بالإسكندرية، عن عقد المؤتمر  الصحفى الأول لإعلان اتخاذ إجراءات محاكمة الرئيس محمد مرسى جنائيًا أمام  المحكمة الأفريقية لمسئوليته المباشرة عن قتل الشهداء، وذلك يوم الأحد  القادم، بمركز ابن خلدون بالمقطم.*

* وقال محمد  خير الله مؤسسي الجبهة لـ "الدستور الإلكتروني": إنه سيتم  الاعلان خلال المؤتمر عن الأدلة التي تثبت تورط محمد مرسي والإخوان في مقتل  الثوار والتى يتم تقديمها إلى المحكمة الافريقية ومقرها لاجوس، وذلك بحضور  المستشار القانونى للجبهة وأقارب وأهالى الشهداء.*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*رداً على تصريحاته بأن العنف السياسى ارتبط بـ"صباحى"..*

*"التيار الشعبى" لـ"أبو إسماعيل": أنت آخر من يتكلم عن العنف*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*متظاهرو "العدل" يحاولون اقتحام الوزارة والأمن يجبرهم على التراجع *​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*توجه أهالى قرية الناصرية التابعة للمركز إلى كمين زاوية الجدامى بمغاغة على  الطريق الصحراوى الشرقى وأشعلوا فيه النار، ثم قاموا بقطع الطريق الصحراوى  الشرقى، احتجاجاً على مقتل أحد أبناء القرية أثناء مطاردته بعد محاولته  الهرب من القوة المتواجدة بالكمين.*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرة جامعة القاهرة تصل إلى "القضاء العالى" للمشاركة فى وقفة "أحرار"*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*رفض المتظاهرون المنتمون للحركات الإسلامية ترديد هتافات ضد جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين أثناء وقفتهم أمام دار القضاء العالى، للمطالبة بالإفراج عن شباب  حركة أحرار المقبوض عليهم فى أحداث جامعة المنصورة.*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*متظاهرو "العدل" يحاولون اقتحام الوزارة والأمن يجبرهم على التراجع *​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*انصراف متظاهرى 6 إبريل من أمام "التعليم" بعد قرار الوزير بعودة المفصولين*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*عشرات البلاغات بالمحافظات تطالب بندب قاضى تحقيق فى الواقعة*

*وكيل "القضاة": بلاغنا ضد "عاكف" يتهمه بتكدير الأمن العام والإساءة*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*4 من "أحرار" المنصورة يرفضون التحقيق بحجة بطلان منصب النائب العام*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*قدم ضباط شرطة مطار برج العرب الدولى استقالات جماعية لهم لوزير الداخلية،  اعتراضاَ على ما قام به أفراد شرطة المطار من الاعتداء عليهم وطردهم أمس   من المطار، وإعلان قيامهم بإدارة المطار وحدهم، وذلك بعد تجديد حبس زميلهم  أمين شرطة  محمد عبد التواب لاتهامه فى الأحداث السابقة، وكذا نتيجة رفضهم  للحركة الداخلية الصادرة أمس.*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*سادت حالة من الغضب والغليان لدي العاملين والمراسلين بقطاع الأخبار  المصري ضد زميلهم حاتم صالح مراسل القطاع لدي مجلس الوزارء, وذلك بسبب  قيامه بتمجيد وتعظيم شأن دولة قطر أثناء تغطيته فعاليات زيارة دكتور هشام  قنديل, رئيس الوزارء, لدولة قطر ولقائه بولي العهد القطري ونظيره القطري.*
*     	وقال صالح، في التقرير الذي أعده وتم عرضه أمام زملائه بالقطاع، مشيرا فيه  إلى "أن دولة قطر صغيرة الحجم ولكنها كبيرة المقام", الأمر الذي أثار  العاملين بقطاع التليفزيون ودفعهم للهجوم على زملائهم, وقاموا بحذفه من  التقرير نهائيا*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*قال مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية أثناء جلسة الشورى اليوم الخميس, التى تعقد  اجتماعا لمناقشة أحداث الخصوص والكاتدرائية  ، أنه تم القبض على عدد من  المتورطين فى أحداث الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية من الأقباط والمسلمين  علي حد سواء وتكثف أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة بالتعاون مع مباحث الوزارة والأمن  العام، جهودها لضبط باقى المتهمين المتورطين فى تلك الأحداث.*

* 	وأوضح المصدر، أنه تم القبض على عدد من الأشخاص الذين رصدتهم عدسات  كاميرات المراقبة بالكاتدرائية، وصورتهم عدسات وكاميرات الفضائيات وبحوزتهم  أسلحة نارية كانوا يطلقون منها الرصاص أثناء الأحداث.
	وأشار إلى أن معظم المتهمين المقبوض عليهم يقيمون بمناطق السيدة زينب وشبرا الخيمة حسب تسجيل بياناتهم ببطاقاتهم الشخصية.
	ومن ناحية أخرى يجرى رجال البحث الجنائى تحقيقاتهم مع المتهمين لكشف سبب ارتكابهم لتلك الواقعة، وما إذا كان وراءهم محرضون أم لا. *​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*عقد المجلس الاستشاري القبطي مؤتمرًا صحفيًا لرصد أحداث الكاتدرائية  بعنوان "محاصرة الأقباط"، استنكر المجلس القبطي قيام الشرطة بتظاهرها بأنها  تحمي المتظاهرين لكنها في حقيقة الأمر انحازوا للمتواجدين أمام الكنيسة  الكاتدرائية بحجة أن من في الداخل يلقون الحجارة.*
* 	كما علق المجلس علي بيان الدكتور عصام الحداد المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة  الجمهورية أن البيان ربط بين النظام والداخلية بسهولة شديدة ولم يكونوا في  حاجة للتبرير أن الرئاسة والداخلية يد واحدة.*
* 	تم عرض المجلس عدد من الفيديوهات التي توضح هجوم مجهولين علي المقر  الباباوي وسط حراسة الشرطة إلي جانب قيام بعض المدنيين بتوجيه رجال الشرطة  بالضرب علي المتظاهرين عليهم.*


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*أعضاء "أحرار" أمام "القضاء" يهاجمون "الإخوان"*

* ويرددون أغانى "الشريعة"*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*تحولت الوقفة الاحتجاجية التي ينظمها القوى والحركات الإسلامية على رأسها  الجبهة السلفية وسلفيون ثوريون وحركة أحرار, أمام دار القضاء العالي  والمطالبة بالإفراج عن طلاب المنصورة الذين تم إلقاء القبض عليهم على خلفية  أحداث الشغب والاشتباكات التي شاهدتها جامعة المنصور, إلي تظاهرات مناهضة  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والرئيس محمد مرسي بعد أن انحسب عدد من المتظاهرين  المتضامنين مع الإخوان .*

* 	حيث اتهم المتظاهرين جماعة الإخوان بالتخلي عن الثوار، وإعلاء مصالح  الجماعة علي مصالح الوطن، والتحالف مع قوات الأمن ضد الثوار والبعد عن  المشروع الإسلامي.
	وردد المتظاهرون هتافات " يا صبحي يا صالح الدين مفهوش مصالح ", "ياخوان  يامسلمين اغضبوا مرة علشان الدين ", ياخوان يامسلمين بعتوا الثورة وبعتوا  الدين".*​ 




http://dostor.org/الأخبار/قلب-مصر/177939-متظاهرون-ياخوان-يامسلمين-بعتوا-الثورة-وبعتوا-الدين


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*انهال عبد الله بدر، الداعية الإسلامى، على الإعلاميين المصريين، بموجة من الهجوم الحاد، وصلت لحد وصفهم بـ "الإعلام القذر المُنحل".*
*وشن عبد الله بدر، فى فيديو تداوله نشطاء على موقع "يوتيوب" هجومًا حادًا  على الإعلامى باسم يوسف، مقدم برنامج "البرنامج"، قائلا: "باسم يوسف هذا  السفيه، كل ما يفعله سفه وجهل وقلة أدب لما يتطاول على الناس".*
*كما هاجم "بدر"، القضاء المصرى، بسبب عدم غلقه فضائية "سى بى سى" فى نفس  الوقت الذى حكم فيه بغلق فضائية "الحافظ"، قائلا: "أقسم بالله أنا لو بحكم  مصر لكنت عدمت القضاة، لأنهم بلا ضمير، فمن يحكم بتلك الأحكام يكون بلا  ضمير، أنا مش عارف الناس دى هتقف بين إيدين ربنا ازاى؟!".*
*ولم يسلم الرئيس محمد مرسى، من هجوم بدر، حيث اتهمه بأنه "أضاع البلد"،  قائلا: "الدكتور مرسى سامحه الله – ضيعنا – دنيا ودين، فكل فاسق فى البلد  يعمل ما يحلو له والإسلامى فقط هو من يُحاسب على أفعاله".*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]J-Gs71A7Tgo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*يعقد تيار الاستقلال مؤتمرا صحفيا بمقر جمعية الشبان المسلمين لدعم الأزهر  الشريف والكنيسة الوطنية بحضور مصطفى بكرى وتهانى الجبالى وأحمد عمر هاشم  والأنبا بسنتى *
* ونخبة من كبار الكتاب والمثقفين والسياسيين والفنانين والرموز الوطنية والشخصيات العامة.*
*  وأوضح التيار فى بيان له اليوم، أن المؤتمر الذى سيعقد فى الثانية عصر غدا  الجمعة يشارك فيه أيضا حمدى الفخرانى والشيخ مظهر شاهين ونجيب جبرائيل  والقمص صليب متى ساويرس، وبحضور وفود شعبية من عدد من محافظات الجمهورية  وائتلاف العسكريون المتقاعدون ونخبة من المفكرين والكتاب والفنانين  والمثقفين لوقف الاعتداء على الأزهر الشريف والكنيسة الوطنية والتصدى لكافة  محاولات أخونة الأزهر أو إثارة الفتنة الطائفية.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*ترددت أنباء عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك وتويتر"، عن تعرض الفريق شفيق اليوم لحادث مرورى، أثناء خروجه من دوار اللولو بالإمارات، منذ قليل، إثر تصادم سيارته بسيارة سائق هندى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ترددت أنباء عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك وتويتر"، عن تعرض الفريق شفيق اليوم لحادث مرورى، أثناء خروجه من دوار اللولو بالإمارات، منذ قليل، إثر تصادم سيارته بسيارة سائق هندى.*



*وكيل "شفيق" بالانتخابات الرئاسية ينفى تعرضه لحادث تصادم بالإمارات*


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*مصادر كنسية: ليبيا تفرج عن أقباط احتجزتهم بتهمة التبشير*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*قال مصدر امني بشمال سيناء اليوم انه تم اختطاف ضابط مجري من العاملين بقوات حفظ السلام الدولية بشمال سيناء*
* اضاف انه خلال مرور سيارة للقوات قادمة من القاهرة  علي الطريق الدولي  القنطرة شرق العريش استوقفها مسلحون  عند قرية بالوظة بعد قطع الطريق  وانزلوا منها الضابط وهربوا إلي مكان مجهول للمطالبة بالإفراج عن سجين مدان  في قضية مخدرات*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*"هيكل": 
الإخوان خرجوا من كهف بعد 80 عاما لعالم لا يعرفون لغته*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*"أ.ش.أ": ضبط أحد المتهمين الرئيسيين فى أحداث الكاتدرائية*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرة "أحرار" تصل "الفتح" 
بهتاف
"يا رئيس الجمهورية اعتبرنا كاتدرائية"
على اساس ان رئيس الجمهوريه 
منع الاعتداء الخاشم على رمز الاقباط
ام
 ماذا تقصدون يا بربر وهمج 
*​


----------



## V mary (11 أبريل 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *مسيرة "أحرار" تصل "الفتح"
> بهتاف
> "يا رئيس الجمهورية اعتبرنا كاتدرائية"
> على اساس ان رئيس الجمهوريه
> ...


*امين يارب 
استجب لهم واعتبرهم كاتدرئية 
واعبرهم من الخصوص كمان 
واعبرهم الشهيد هلال 
متكسفهومش بقي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*تقوم كشافة الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، بعمليات تنظيف شاملة مساء اليوم الخميس، من آثار الاعتداء الذى لحق بها، عقب انتهاء معاينات النيابة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*قالت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" إن اجتماع الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، مع قادة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، مفاجئ، وجاء بناء على طلب الرئيس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*"هيئة كبار العلماء" برئاسة الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر، توافق على "الصكوك" مع تعديل بعض النصوص!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*الرئيس يوافق على ترقية قادة الأفرع الرئيسية بالجيش إلى رتبة الفريق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*نشطاء بـ"٦ أبريل" يضربون عن الطعام للإفراج عن معتقلى الحركة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل: "إن رد فعل الدولة تجاه أحداث الكاتدرائية سيئ جداً"، مشيرًا إلى وجود توجس من قبل الأقباط تجاه الإخوان بعد الوصول للسلطة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*وصول المحامين الكويتيين المتطوعين للدفاع عن مبارك إلى القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*قطع الطريق الدولى "العريش رفح" بسب أزمة الوقود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل إن هناك محاولات لحل أزمة النائب العام ولو بعودة عبد المجيد يوما واحدا على أقل تقدير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*هيكل: الرئيس سيعلن أحكام عرفية بعد 4 شهور وسيضع البلد فى ورطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*رئيس قطاع شمال القاهرة: لم نضبط أحدًا حتى الآن فى أحداث الكاتدرائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*مسئول بـ"الطيران" ينفى عودة رحلات "البالّون" بالأقصر غدًا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*التليفزيون المصرى يذيع جلسة إعادة محاكمة مبارك على الهواء مباشرة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

عاجل ..  : وزارة الأوقاف تعمم منشورا بعدم التعامل مع الكنيسة الإنجلية
في جميع المحافظات​ *اليوم السابع   * 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عاجل ..  : وزارة الأوقاف تعمم منشورا بعدم التعامل مع الكنيسة الإنجلية
> في جميع المحافظات​ *اليوم السابع   *
> ​



* الشيخ مظهر شاهين دلوقتي مع محمود سعد علي التليفون 
اكد الخبر 
وقال ان دي بدايه حرب اهليه وتفرقه عنصريه 
وقال ان كنسيه قصر الدوباره شاركت في الثوره وبالتالي شاركت في جعل مرسي رئيس جمهوريه 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*يزور الدكتور عماد عبد الغفور مساعد رئيس الجمهورية للتواصل المجتمعى ورئيس حزب الوطن مدينة بورسعيد غدا ويلقى خطبة الجمعة فى مسجد الحاج سيد متولى باستاد بورسعيد فى النادى المصرى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*الأمن يمنع نشطاء من نصب خيام أمام بوابة 4 لقصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*مصادر: اجتماع مرسى مع "العسكرى" لتخفيف الاحتقان بين الجيش والرئاسة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

*جريدة النبأ تشعل الفتنة الطائفية




*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*مفاجأة.. بعثة صندوق النقد تطلب لقاء حمدين صباحى السبت المقبل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*مجهولون يهاجمون سيارة شرطة بالتحرير والسائق يستنجد بالمعتصمين*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفاجأة.. بعثة صندوق النقد تطلب لقاء حمدين صباحى السبت المقبل*


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هيمضوه ( ضامن ) على وصل أمانة *
:ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

*تقرير الطب الشرعى يؤكد وفاة "صابر" ضحية الخصوص بحروق فى جسده*
http://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=2492437975726755973



*ذكر  مصدر طبى، أن مشرحة زينهم قد انتهت من تشريح جثة المدعو "هلال صابر هلال"  ضحية حادث كنيسة مارى جرجس بالخصوص، على خلفية اشتباكات بين عائلتين مسلمين  ومسيحيين بالأسلحة النارية، والذى تبين منه إصابة المجنى عليه بحروق بنسبة  70% فى الجسد.​​ *
*

​​ واشار  المصدر الى أن المشرحة قد استلمت الجثة منذ قليل بعد فترة علاجه داخل  مستشفى الحلمية للقوات المسلحة منذ الحادث، وكشف التقرير النهائى للتشريح  أنه أصيب بحروق نارية بنسبة 70% فى عموم الجسد، مما نتج عنه توقف المراكز  الحيوية بالجسد عن العمل ثم هبوط حاد بالدورتين الدموية والنفسية انتهت  بالوفاة.​​ 

​*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*الأوقاف: حظر التعامل مع "الإنجيلية" للأفراد فقط وليس المؤسسات  *​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*صباحى: سألبى دعوة بعثه "النقد الدولى" لمقابلتى السبت المقبل*​


----------



## V mary (11 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هيمضوه ( ضامن ) على وصل أمانة *
> :ura1::ura1::ura1:​



*لا هيمضوة علي سند أذني ابيض 
وشيكات ضمان 
ويتسجل قايمة في البنك المركزي 
ههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*قرر  مرسى خلال اجتماعه مع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، اليوم،
 ترقية 
قادة الأفرع الرئيسية الثلاثة بالقوات المسلحة إلى رتبة فريق.

امسك راشى 
*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*قال الدكتور جمال زهران "أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة قناة السويس" اليوم  الخميس: إن قيام الرئيس محمد مرسي بترقية ثلاثة من قادة الأفرع إلى رتبة  فريق يؤكد ما يتم تداوله خلال الفترة الماضية من أن هناك صدامًا حقيقيًا  بين مؤسسة الرئاسة والمؤسسة العسكرية،*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*جددت العشرات من طالبات مدينة رعاية الطالبات ببولاق الدكرور مظاهرتهن  التي كن قد بدأنها بالأمس، بعد أن اكتشفوا وجود لحوم مسممة، والتي كان  مسئولي إدارة التغذية يعدمونها بالحريق داخل المدينة.*

* 	وتتظاهر الطالبات برفع السرافيس "التي يتناولون فيها الطعام" مرددين  هتافات منها "إلحقونا مش هيسمونا ، ياللي ساكته ساكته ليه بعد السم هيحصل  إيه ".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

* هيكل: اقترحت أن يذهب مرسي للكاتدرائية.. فقال لي مستشاره: "يا نهار أسود.. يروح يزور الكنيسة؟"
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

*  مفاجأة يفجرها الفريق شفيق على قناه القاهره و الناس الان*​ *




*
*قال  الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح السابق  لرئاسة الجمهورية إنه فوجئ بتعيين قاضي  التحقيق معه مساعدا لوزير العدل  لشئون ديوان عام الوزراة ، وأشار إلى أن  قاضي التحقيق في القضايا الأخرى  المقدمة ضده عليه عشرات البلاغات وساحته  ليست نظيفة.       وأضاف شفيق «أنا كنت واثق أني ناجح ،  والرجل ما بيتكونش  في يوم وليلة ، وتاريخي وخدمتي وملفاتي تحتم علي أن أقول  كلمة وألتزم بها  ، وأنا قولت أني لن أعلق على النتيجة وسألتزم بها أيًا ما  كانت».        وعن أمريكا قال شفيق «أوباما أتصل بي  هاتفيًا قائلًا : تهنئتي لأنك حققت  ما يقرب من 50% من الناخبين وأنا عادة  ما أهنئ رئيسي الدولة ، ولكني أهنئك  لأنك حصلت على هذه النسبة بمفردك ،  وأتمنى أن تستمر في دورك الوطني».        وأكد شفيق في حواره عبر فضائية القاهرة  والناس مع الإعلامي أسامة كمال  «أنا كنت مسلم تمامًا للنتيجة ، وكنت أرى  أنه يجب أن يتم تكوين معارضة  قوية كنموذج الولايات المتحدة».       وعن الانتخابات الرئاسية الماضية قال  شفيق «المنافسين نشروا شائعات عن الفوضى لهزيمتي ، وهناك أطراف عملت على  هزيمتي في الانتخابات سيتم الإعلان عنها في الوقت المناسب ، بعد حكم  المحكمة في قضية التزوير».*
*



*​


----------



## V mary (11 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هيكل: اقترحت أن يذهب مرسي للكاتدرائية.. فقال لي مستشاره: "يا نهار أسود.. يروح يزور الكنيسة؟"
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*000000000يا ابو سوسو ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هيكل: اقترحت أن يذهب مرسي للكاتدرائية.. فقال لي مستشاره: "يا نهار أسود.. يروح يزور الكنيسة؟"
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*اااااااه طبعااااااااا يا نهار أسود يروح فييييين مش مستغنين احنا عن كاتدرائيتنااااا :act31:
نشكرك يا رب انه مراحش ولا عتب بفقره هناك :94:*


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*اعرب إكرام لمعي المتحدث باسم الطائفة الإنجيلية، عن دهشته حيال ما نشر على  المواقع الإخبارية من إرسال وزارة الأوقاف منشورًا إلى جميع مديريات  الأوقاف، تطالب فيه الدعاة بعدم التعامل مع الطائفة الإنجيلية، مشيرًا أن  العلاقة بين الطائفة الإنجيلية والأوقاف جيدة وليس هناك خلافات. *​


----------



## V mary (11 أبريل 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *اعرب إكرام لمعي المتحدث باسم الطائفة الإنجيلية، عن دهشته حيال ما نشر على  المواقع الإخبارية من إرسال وزارة الأوقاف منشورًا إلى جميع مديريات  الأوقاف، تطالب فيه الدعاة بعدم التعامل مع الطائفة الإنجيلية، مشيرًا أن  العلاقة بين الطائفة الإنجيلية والأوقاف جيدة وليس هناك خلافات. *​



*يبقي فوتوشوب​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

*              يكشفها عضو الأمانة العامة للجنة تقصى الحقائق للدستور
     مفاجأة:مرسى يخفى النسخة الوحيدة لتقرير تقصى أحداث الثورة




                الخميس, 11 أبريل 2013 19:26     
*​ *




                                الرئيس مرسي             
*​ *              كتبت – إيمان إبراهيم                               


*​ *   "النسخة الكاملة الوحيدة لتقرير تقصى الحقائق عن المفقودين بأحداث ثورة  25  يناير 2011 حتى 30 يونيو 2012  موجود بمؤسسة الرئاسة، والمستندات  المرفقة  لا تحوى على فيديوهات توضح أن المخابرات الحربية كانت تعذب أو  تقتل  المواطنين،*​ *   والفيديوهات المتاحة التى توضح أن هناك عددًا من رجال القوات المسلحة   قاموا بتعذيب بعض الثوار فى المتحف المصري لا تشتمل فى مجملها على أفراد   يرتدون الزى العسكرى الخاص بالقوات المسلحة، لكن تبين وجود أفراد بزى مدنى   كانوا يمارسون مهام التعذيب، النسخة النهائية لم تسرد التفاصيل الخاصة   باقتحام السجون وأقسام الشرطة".
 بهذه العبارة بدأ علي حسن علي – عضو الأمانة العامة للجنة تقصى الحقائق   ووالد الشهيد مهاب على حسن – أحد شهداء الثورة - وقال: هذه اللجنة عينها   الدكتور محمد مرسى لاستقصاء الحقائق فى أحداث العنف والقتل والتعذيب التى   شهدتها مصر مع انطلاق ثورة 25 يناير الماضية، حيث يبلغ قوامها 16 عضوًا   تولوا مهام التحقيق فى كل واقعة جرت بمصر خلال 18 شهرًا كاملة، حيث قام   بتوزيع القضايا أعضاء اللجنة "على  اللجان الفرعية"، ولكن غالبيتهم اشتركوا   فى ملف التحقيق فى أحداث ثورة 25 يناير لأنه الأكبر والأخطر والأهم – وفق   ما أكده عضو الأمانة العامة للجنة.
 علي حسن يؤكد أن هناك عددًا محدودًا من أعضاء اللجنة طالبوا بضرورة توفير   نسخة أخرى للتقرير النهائى للجنة تقصى الحقائق فى وزارة العدل أو فى مقر   الأمانة التى كانت تمارس أعمالها بإشراف مباشر من وزارة العدل، لكن عدد   الرافضين لهذا الاقتراح بلغ 11 صوتًا.. وشددوا على ضرورة الإبقاء على هذا   التقرير فى صورته النهائية فى مؤسسة الرئاسة بمكتب الدكتور محمد مرسى   شخصيًا الذى رفض بشدة هو الآخر وجود نسخة أخرى لهذا التقرير مع لجنة تقصى   الحقائق.
 ويضيف: أما عدد الأصوات التى أيدت اقتراح السماح بوجود نسخة  أخرى للتقرير   خارج المؤسسة الرئاسية فبلغ عددهم "4 أصوات فقط" بخلاف صوتى الذى لم يؤخذ   به لأنني كنت المسئول عن تقديم هذا الاقتراح.
 يتابع عضو الأمانة العامة فيقول: اللجنة ضمت شخصيات أكفاء من المستشارين   والمجتمع المدنى ومندوبين عن المخابرات العامة والأمن الوطنى والقوات   المسلحة وعضو واحد فقط ينتمى للإخوان المسلمين.
 يقول علي حسن: عملنا باللجنة غير منوط بالتحقيق لأننا لسنا جهة تحقيق، لكن   جهة تقصى حقائق من خلال شهادات شهود العيان والبلاغات والمعلومات التى  ترد  إلينا عن طريق الفيديوهات والصور المتاحة مع أسر المفقودين والمصابين   والضحايا، لكننا لم نملك الأدوات التى تتأكد من صحة هذه المعلومات سوى   الفيديوهات التى لم تكشف هى الأخرى عن هوية الأشخاص الذين قاموا بالتعذيب،   وعمل أعضاء الأمانة انحصر فى الاستعانة بهذه الفيديوهات بعد التيقن من   صحتها - قدر المستطاع - من خلال سؤال شهود العيان وجمع الأدلة ممن وقع   عليهم ضرر أحداث العنف.
 وقال: إن مندوب وزارة الداخلية حاول وضع توصيات توضح حجم الضرر الذى وقع   على رجال الشرطة إلا أن أعضاء اللجنة رفضوا ذلك، ودور باقى الجهات الممثلة   عن القوات المسلحة والأمن الوطني والمخابرات العامة والداخلية الفعلى هو   توضيح حجم الأضرار التى وقعت عليهم، مؤكدًا أن مشاهد التعذيب الواضحة   للثوار كانت بداخل المتحف وظهر بها رجال يرتدون زى القوات المسلحة وآخرون   يرتدون الزى المدنى يقومون بتعذيب الشباب.
 الجانب الأخطر من وجهة علي حسن هو عدم إدراج تقرير تقصى الحقائق عن مقتحمى   السجون والأقسام فى الثورة، وأن حجة مؤسسة الرئاسة هو استيفاء التقرير   الذى أعده مستشارون بهذا الخصوص لأنهم بدأوا عملهم عقب أحداث الاقتحام   وانتهوا منه فى منتصف أبريل عام 2011، لكن التقرير الخاص بلجنة تقصى   الحقائق كشف عنه النقاب فى 30 ديسمبر 2012.
 واختتم قائلا: هناك بعض الشخصيات الذين قاموا بتسريب أجزاء من التقرير من   خلال "ورقيات  التقرير نفسه" أو "بعض المستندات الموجودة بحوزتهم" حيث   تعاملوا معها على أساس أنها ورق يمكن بيعه لبعض الجهات الإعلامية المتابعة   لهذا الملف، وهو ما تم بالفعل مؤخرًا، مؤكدًا أنه يعلم الشخصية – عضو   اللجنة – الذى قام ببيع أجزاء من الملف رغم خطورة ذلك وقال: سأعلن ما لدى   من مستندات إذا ثبت تقاعس لجان التحقيق "نيابة الثورة" عن اتخاذ اللازم فى   محاسبة المسئولين عما وقع للمتظاهرين وقت الثورة.*​ *   تقادم الخطيب، عضو لجنة تقصى الحقائق ومسئول الصياغة النهائية للتقرير،   أكد أن رئاسة الجمهورية رفضت أن يخرج التقرير ومعلوماته ومستنداته خارج   مكتب الرئيس، بدعوة أهمية المعلومات التى يحويها التقرير، وقال إن عمل   اللجان اشتمل على أكثر من ملف منها التحقيق فى وقائع (قطع الاتصالات، موقعة   الجمل، المفقودين، ما جرى بالسويس، ما شهدته الإسكندرية) وغيرها من   الملفات.
 ودوره انحصر فى المراجعة النهائية لصياغة هذا التقرير، وقال: اطلعت على كل   ما بداخله من معلومات ورغم أننى ممن طالبوا بضرورة وجود نسخة فى الأمانة   العامة إلا أن هذا الأمر قوبل بالرفض.
 ولا أعلم إذا كانت هناك جهات أضافت أو حذفت فى التقرير النهائى للتقرير،   لعدم الاطلاع عليه، ولا أعلم إذا كان الأمن الوطنى أضاف فقرات أو حذفها   لأنه لم يُتَح لى مراجعة التقرير بعد تسليمه ولو حتى من باب الاطلاع.
 المصادر السيادية تؤكد أن ملابسات التحفظ على التقرير وعدم اطلاع أى جهة   على ما رود به من معلومات تدعو للشك والقلق، وأن الزج باسم جهاز سيادى –   مثل المخابرات الحربية – لا يمكن أن يطلق بدون دليل قاطع ومادى، كذلك فإن   ظهور الجزء الخاص بهذا الجهاز السيادى واتهام تورطه فى قتل وتعذيب الثوار   فى توقيت تتصارع فيه حرب الشائعات ضد القوات المسلحة يعكس نوايا غير حسنة،   ويدخلنا فى دوامة الصراعات – غير المفهومة – للمؤسسة العسكرية.
 مؤكدًا أن المؤسسة العسكرية حافظت على ثورة يناير وأمنت عمليات الانتخابات   البرلمانية والرئاسية، وقامت بتأمين الشوارع والميادين وقت الثورة وبعدها   لحين تسليم السلطة، ولم تتوان فى تأمين بعض المدن التى اشتعلت بها  الأحداث.
 مؤكدًا أن المستندات المسربة التى ظهرت فى صحفية الجارديان – تعنى استمرار   محاولات النيل من المؤسسة العسكرية، وهو الأمر الذى لن تسمح به القيادة   العسكرية لأن أمن مصر وحدودها والحفاظ على الشعب هو هدفها الوحيد، وأن ما   يحدث مجرد إعادة لمسلسل الوقيعة بين الجيش والشعب وهو الأمر الذى لن يحدث   أبدًا؛ ذلك لأن المصريين يدركون أن القوات المسلحة والأجهزة السيادية   التابعة لها جزء من نسيج الشعب المصري نفسه.




الدستور*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2013)

*اعتبر الإعلامي "حمدي قنديل" أن القرار الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد  مرسي أثناء اجتماعه مع المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة بترقية قادة أفرع  القوات المسلحة إلي رتبة الفريق لن يخدع الجيش في النوايا الحقيقة للإخوان  تجاهه.    *
*     وأضاف قنديل عبر حسابه الخاص علي موقع التدوينات القصيرة "تويتر": لا أظن  أن قرار الرئيس بترقية قادة أفرع القوات المسلحة إلى رتبة الفريق ستخدع  الجيش في نوايا الإخوان تجاهه"
    جدير بالذكر أن الرئيس محمد مرسي أصدر قرار أثناء اجتماعه بالمجلس الأعلي  للقوات المسلحة بترقية قادة الأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة ( الجوية -  البحرية - الدفاع الجوى)، إلى رتبة الفريق، وهم اللواء "يونس حامد المصري"  قائد القوات الجوية، واللواء "عبد المنعم ألتراس" قائد قوات الدفاع الجوي،  واللواء "أسامة الجندي" قائد القوات البحرية.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2013)

> عاجل .. : وزارة الأوقاف تعمم منشورا بعدم التعامل مع الكنيسة الإنجلية
> في جميع المحافظات
> اليوم السابع


:186fx::186fx::sha:


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الرئيس يوافق على ترقية قادة الأفرع الرئيسية بالجيش إلى رتبة الفريق*



*بكام ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بكام ......؟؟؟؟*



*الاخوان المكشوفين خايفين من قيام انقلاب عسكرى فبيقدموا ترضيه 
لكن على مين ..*


----------



## V mary (11 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بكام ......؟؟؟؟*


*بكتيرررررر آمال قطر بعتت الفلوس امبارح لية 
وهتدخل المزاد كمان 
شاي بالياسمين والقرنفل والحبهان​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*عدد التوكيلات اللى اتجمعت للسيسى لادارة شئون البلاد وصل لمليون و 55 الف واعتقد بكره فى مسيره طالعه للشهر العقارى 
انا واثقه ان ده بالنسبه للخرفاان شىء مقلق جداااا على الاقل بصوره رمزيه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*شفيق: الإخوان لا يستطيعون الإطاحة بالسيسى من وزارة الدفاع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*"الشباب القبطى" تتظاهر أمام "الأمم المتحدة بالجيزة" لاضطهاد الأقباط*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عدد التوكيلات اللى اتجمعت للسيسى لادارة شئون البلاد وصل لمليون و 55 الف واعتقد بكره فى مسيره طالعه للشهر العقارى
> انا واثقه ان ده بالنسبه للخرفاان شىء مقلق جداااا على الاقل بصوره رمزيه *




* فاضلهم شارع مدام نوال في العجوزه 
ويقفولو الاتنين مليون
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*أمن القاهرة: سننقل مبارك لمقر محاكمته بهليكوبتر لخطورة نقله براً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2013)

*الرئيس على تويتر: لن أسمح لأحد بالإساءة لقواتنا المسلحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2013)

*استقلال الأزهر: منشور الأوقاف ضد الكنيسة الإنجيلية..يحض على الكراهية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

طنطاوى لرويتز : يخرج عن صمتة ويفجر مفجأت جديدة ...

 اكد طنطاوى على ان محمد مرسى وصل الى السلطة بالتهديد .. حيث ان المشير تلقى تهديدات من الاخوان المسلمين بضرب صواريخ  على اسرائيل من سيناء وادخال مصر فى حرب مع اسرائيل لما تحتوية سيناء على  مجموعات ارهابية .... واخذ المشير يفكر فى حل حتى ينقذ البلاد من الوقوع فى  حرب وهى ما لم تستحملة البلاد فى الوقت الراهن ....
 وعن لقاءة بالسيسى  قال كلفت السيسى قبل خروجى من الرئاسة فى يوم تسليمة القيادة بأن يقوم  بعمليات لهدم الانفاق ومحاربة الارهاب فى سيناء .... وها هو ما يقوم بية  الفريق السيسى بناء على تعليمات المشير .....

 واكد المشير ان سوف يقدم بلاغ للنائب العام بالصوت والفديو للتهديدات التى تلقاها ...


​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أبريل 2013)

قولوا للمشير مهما تعمل يا حلو يابن الحلو هاتتحاكم لان جرائمك لا تسقط بالتقادم 
ولا تتتأجل الا بوجود المهاطيل الاسلامبولية فى الحكم.


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*سيتوجه الشيخ مظهر شاهين مع جموع من المصلين بمسجد عمر مكرم لكنيسة قصر الدوبارة اليوم الساعة الواحدة والنص بعد صلاة الجمعة فى تحدى لقرار وزير الأخوان فى الأوقاف *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

*شهد محيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية  صباح اليوم الجمعة حالة من التكثيف الأمنى، وانتشار لقوات الأمن بمحيط  الكاتدرائية والشوارع المحيطة به.
	وتواجدت 10 سيارات أمن مركزى بالإضافة إلى العشرات من جنود الأمن المركزى  أمام الكاتدرائية تحسبا لحدوث أى تظاهرات هناك في إطار فعاليات مليونية  "الدم المصري حرام".
	من ناحية أخرى سادت حالة من السيولة المرورية بشارع رمسيس أمام الكاتدرائية.


	الوفد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سيتوجه الشيخ مظهر شاهين مع جموع من المصلين بمسجد عمر مكرم لكنيسة قصر الدوبارة اليوم الساعة الواحدة والنص بعد صلاة الجمعة فى تحدى لقرار وزير الأخوان فى الأوقاف *



*المسيرة ستكون على الهواء فى سات سفن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*طلعت عفيفي قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية: عدم انتخاب مرسي هو تخلف عن الحهاد في سبيل الله
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*اعتقال الناشط مايكل مرقص حيث هاجمت قوة مصحوبة بسيارة امن مركزى منزله بامبابة وكسرت باب الشقة وخربوا محتوياتها وتسببوا فى ذعر لاهل البيت والقوا القبض على مايكل واصطحبوه الى مديرية امن الجيزة
 الجدير بالذكر ان مايكل مرقص كان مرافق ابو الثوار اثناء الاعتداء عليه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*محمود شعبان الشهير بـ "هاتولي راجل" يدعو لمليونية لإقالة شيخ الأزهر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*وجيه يعقوب: كنت مع شادي سامي إبن عمي داخل الكاتدرائية ... وتم اليوم القبض علي شادي الساعة 4 فجرا بتحطيم الباب وإرهاب سكان المنزل واخذوا شومة وسكين مطبخ .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*6 أبريل تجمع الهلال مع الصليب بصلاة الجمعة أمام كنيسة بإمبابة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*كوريا الشمالية تهدد بتوجيه ضربة نووية لليابان *


----------



## V mary (12 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وجيه يعقوب: كنت مع شادي سامي إبن عمي داخل الكاتدرائية ... وتم اليوم القبض علي شادي الساعة 4 فجرا بتحطيم الباب وإرهاب سكان المنزل واخذوا شومة وسكين مطبخ .....*



*كبش الفدا اشتغل 
هنحبس من هنا شوية ناس وخلاص وقدامهم هنحبس البلطجية المتاجرين 
وسيب وانا سيب
كالعادة ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

*الداخلية تعلن القبض على 9 من المتهمين فى أحداث الكاتدرائية

*
*الجمعة، 12 أبريل 2013
*​*






 جانب من اشتباكات الكاتدرائية​كتب إبراهيم أحمد​



 
أصدرت وزارة الداخلية بياناً، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، أعلنت فيه  القبض على 9 من العناصر المشاركة فى أحداث الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، مشيرة  إلى اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية قبل العناصر المضبوطة، وإحالتهم للنيابة  العامة التى تولت التحقيق، وتكثف الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها لضبط باقى العناصر  المشاركة فى تلك الأحداث.


 مسيحيييييييييييييييييييين
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

*

*
*صفوت حجازي للمصريين علي تويتر
 ===================
* *
 قطر يا سفهاء هي من يقف بجانب مصر
 وبدون قطر .. ضاعت مصر
 أعتذر لقطر عن ما فعله الأراجوز باسم يوسف وأتباعه
*

​


----------



## Strident (12 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> *كبش الفدا اشتغل
> هنحبس من هنا شوية ناس وخلاص وقدامهم هنحبس البلطجية المتاجرين
> وسيب وانا سيب
> كالعادة ​*



نفس اسلوب مبارك القذر...


كتبت كدا في الموضوع ده والناس بتنكر عشان يطلعوا مبارك بطل... خشي اتفرجي وصوتي 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230654


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

*انفجار من داخل كرتونة بمطار القاهرة بسبب مولد كهربائى
  فوجىء عدد من عمال السيور بمطار القاهرة الدولى عصر اليوم، بانفجار من  داخل كرتونة بمطار القاهرة بسبب مولد كهربائى، مما أثار ذعر العاملين حيث  أثناء قيامهم بشحن الحقائب من على الطائرة القادمة من بنى غازى، قبل وضع  الحقائب بمنطقة السيور . وتم استدعاء رجال الحماية المدنية، تم فتح  الكرتونة بمعرفة رجال الحماية المدنية، وتبين أن بداخلها مولد كهرباء، وأن  الصوت صدر نتيجة درجة الحرارة العالية، دون حدوث أى تلفيات. وباستدعاء  مالكها تبين أنه دكتور مهندس يدعى «ه.ع»، أكد خلال مناقشته مع رجال الأمن  أنه اشترى المولد، نظرًا لكون ابنه فى الثانوية العامة، وأن التيار  الكهربائى يتم فصلة باستمرار فى المنطقة التى يسكن بها، وأنه لجأ لشراء  المولد لكى يستطيع ابنه المذاكرة، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة .

التحرير  *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الداخلية تعلن القبض على 9 من المتهمين فى أحداث الكاتدرائية
> 
> *
> *الجمعة، 12 أبريل 2013
> ...



*تقارير مباحث الأخوان .......

4 من المسيحيين تم ضبطهم بينهم مسجل خطر وهم شادي يعقوب حنا، 29 عامًا، بحوزته سلاح أبيض

ريمون شحاتة

نبيل كرم موسى سبق اتهامه في عدة قضايا ومطلوب ضبطه في قضية ضرب محكوم عليه بالحبس شهرين

مايكل مرقص إبراهيم، مطلوب فى قضية ضرب محكوم عليه فيها بالحبس 3 شهور
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين متظاهرين وأنصار للإخوان في الإسكندرية
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*العريان: لن نتحاور مع أشخاص تحت مسمى جبهة الإنقاذ

هههههههههههههههههههههههه مصيبة لما يظن الصرصار انه فيل*


----------



## بايبل333 (12 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه مصيبة لما يظن الصرصار انه فيل*


والمصيبة انه بيقارن نفسه برجال لا يعرفون شىء عن المعارضة


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*النيابة لم تطعن على الحكم الصادر ضد مبارك .... وعليه فالنقض ليس لديه سلطة تغليظ الحكم .... بل نتوقع تخفيف الحكم .....*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أبريل 2013)

اللى   اعرفه فى شأن البلبوص   اللى اسمه خطاء *عصام العريان *أنه تم توجيه *الدعوة 10 مرات الى جبهة *
الانقاذ  بواسطة الرئاسة التى يديرها معبد الارشاد  وقوبلت دعوات  جماعة الاخوان المجرمون بالرفض المطلق والمقاطعة التامة - هذا ما يعرفه الرأى العام فهل هناك ما استجد جديدا


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2013)

*البابا تواضروس الثانى ينهى اعتكافه ويصل المقر البابوى الاثنين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*أكد الأنبا سوريال يونان، راعى كنيسة مارجرجس بالخصوص، ليس بالصلح تنتهى الأمور ويجب محاسبة الجناة من الطرفين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*بكرى: مرت أسابيع ولم نسمع من الرئاسة إدانة لخطاب أوباما فى القدس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى حول مستشفى القوات المسلحة بالمعادى قبل محاكمة مبارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*نفى الدكتور عماد عبد الغفور رئيس حزب الوطن ومساعد الرئيس للحوار المجتمعى، أن يكون الرئيس لديه النية فى إجراء تعديلات وزارية فى القريب العاجل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*مؤيدو مبارك يتوافدون على مصطفى محمود للتوجه إلى أكاديمية الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*مبارك يغادر "المعادى العسكرى" على متن طائرة هيلكوبتر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*وصول مبارك ونجليه والعادلى أكاديمية الشرطة لبدء ثانى جولات محاكمتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*أعادت قوات الأمن، صباح اليوم السبت، فتح طريق كورنيش المعادى، وذلك بعد إقلاع الهيلكوبتر التى أقلت الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*مبارك يظهر على سريره مبتسماً ويبدو بصحة جيدة ويلوح للحاضرين*
*انا مبسوووطه اووى حالته الصحيه والنفسيه بتبدووو افضل كتييييير عن الاول
ربنا معاك يا ريسى*


----------



## grges monir (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبارك يظهر على سريره مبتسماً ويبدو بصحة جيدة ويلوح للحاضرين*
> *انا مبسوووطه اووى حالته الصحيه والنفسيه بتبدووو افضل كتييييير عن الاول
> ربنا معاك يا ريسى*


هيئة المحكمة تنحت عن نظر القضية لاستشعار الحرج
طبعا عندهم حق هيطلع براءة يبقى الشعب كان غبى هههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هيئة المحكمة تنحت عن نظر القضية لاستشعار الحرج
> طبعا عندهم حق هيطلع براءة يبقى الشعب كان غبى هههههه


*طبعااااااا ولو انها مش محتاجه يعنى فهم 
يشفع للشعب بس انه كان ضحية مخطط كبيييييييير ونجح بفضل شوية شباب كان فرحان بنفسه وبلقبه الجديد ثااااائر ..الا هما راحوا فين دلوقتى صح !!
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*اشتباكات بين أبناء مبارك وعدد من أسر الشهداء فور تنحى المحكمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*عضو هيئة الدفاع: الحبس الاحتياطى لمبارك بقتل المتظاهرين ينتهى غداً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*تظاهر عمال مطاعم مدن جامعة القاهرة، أمام قبة الجامعة، اعتراضا على احتجاز زملائهم فى واقعة اللحوم المسممة بمدينة الرعاية، مؤكدين إضرابهم عن العمل فى مطاعم المدينة، وعدم تقديم الطعام إلى 14 ألفا من طلاب المدن الجامعية لجامعة القاهرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

* الأمن يطلق الغاز لتفريق المعتصمين أمام "جنوب الوادى للبترول" بقنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*السفيرة الأمريكية تغادر القاهرة إلى "نيويورك"*


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السفيرة الأمريكية تغادر القاهرة إلى "نيويورك"*



*لية ة ة 
اوعي يا جماعة حد فيكم يكون زعلها​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*وقفة أمام "النائب العام" بدار القضاء للإفراج عن معتقلى 6 إبريل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*أبناء مبارك: القاضى تنحى لقناعته ببراءة الرئيس السابق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*"رايتس ووتش" تطالب مرسى بنشر نتائج "تقصى الحقائق" على الرأى العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*أحمد دومة أمام مكتب النائب العام: "الداخلية هى هى.. الداخلية بلطجية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يعلنون مشاركتهم فى مسيرة رفض أخونة الأزهر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*أقباط مصر بالسويد يتظاهرون غداً مطالبين أمريكا بالتخلى عن دعم الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*النيابة العامة تطلب تقارير حالة "مبارك" الصحية من "المعادى العسكرى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*أجرت مديرية أوقاف القاهرة حركة تنقلات شملت كافة مديرى الإدارات وعددها 26 إدارة ليعمل كل منهم فى إدارة غير التى كان يعمل بها، وتم نقل 6 مدراء إدارات إلى إدارة المتابعة، والدفع ببدلاء جدد لهم فى إداراتهم انتدبتهم الوزارة بعد إجراء مقابلات مع لجنة اختيار القيادات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*النائب العام يغادر القاهرة على رأس وفد قضائى فى طريقه لقطر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*القبض على 15 متهماً جديداً فى أحداث الخصوص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*قضاة يتقدمون ببلاغ ضد عبد الله بدر ويطالبون بمحاكمته لإهانته القضاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*التقرير الهندسى حول حريق محكمة باب الخلق يوصى بإزالة الدور الثالث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*عضو بـ"الإنقاذ": تنحى قاضى محاكمة مبارك درس للنائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*أمناء وأفراد شرطة يغلقون قسم "البلينا" بسوهاج ويمتنعون عن العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*قيادى بـ"التيار الشعبى": "صباحى" سيخبر وفد "النقد الدولى" رفضه للقرض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*أصابت مسيرة حركة طلابية واحدة والمتجهة إلى وزارة التعليم العالى كوبرى الجامعة وشارع المنيل بشلل مرورى، حيث زاد عدد الطلاب لدرجة تكدس الطلاب على الكوبرى فى اتجاه الوزارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*قيادات بـ"الحرية والعدالة": تغيير وزارى وحركة محافظين مرتقبة.. ومتمسكون بـ"قنديل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*المتحدث باسم "الإخوان": نستطيع إنتاج 100 حزب من الجماعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يلتقى أسر شهداء ومصابى الخصوص.. الاثنين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الحرية والعدالة": لا حوار حول إقالة النائب العام أو "قنديل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*نجاد البرعى: التعاطف مع مبارك فشل حقيقى للإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*باسم يوسف يوقف برنامجه 3 أسابيع للراحة.. وجمهوره يتهمه بالسلبية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*بدأ، منذ قليل، لقاء حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى، ببعثة النقد الدولى خلال زيارتها لمصر، بمقر التيار الشعبى بميدان لبنان.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النائب العام يغادر القاهرة على رأس وفد قضائى فى طريقه لقطر*



* ليه يعني ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *باسم يوسف يوقف برنامجه 3 أسابيع للراحة.. وجمهوره يتهمه بالسلبية*




*بعد الأعلان عن وقف برنامجة "باسم يوسف" يعلن عن خبر هــــام آخر على تويتر الان





*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أبريل 2013)

*



ضبط أكثر من طن دواجن فاسدة بالمدينة الطلابية بجامعة الأزهر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أبريل 2013)

*أمر  أحمد عيسى، رئيس نيابة الخصوص بإشراف المستشار حاتم الزيات المحامى العام  لنيابات شمال القليوبية، بسرعة ضبط وإحضار 20 متهما آخرين فى أحداث فتنة  الخصوص، بينهم مسلمون ومسيحيون وذلك بعدما أكدت المعلومات التى جمعتها  أجهزة الأمن عن تورطهم فى الاشتباكات التى شهدتها منطقة الخصوص.

وأكد  المستشار أحمد عيسى، رئيس نيابة الخصوص، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع" أن  النيابة أمرت بحبس 15 شخصا فى التحقيقات التى أجرتها اليوم السبت، وكانت  قد قررت قبل أيام حبس 15 آخرين لتورطهم فى الأحداث، وبذلك بلغ عدد المتهمين  المحبوسين على ذمة القضية فى أحداث الخصوص حتى الآن 30 شخصا من الطرفين  "مسلمين ومسيحيين"، فيما قررت ضبط وإحضار 20 متهما آخرين.

وأشار  عيسى إلى أن التهم الموجه للمتهمين فى الأحداث هى إثارة الفتنة الطائفية  والبلطجة وحرق وسرقة الممتلكات الخاصة وإحراز أسلحة نارية وبيضاء وقنابل  مولوتوف.




*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2013)

*علم "اليوم السابع"، أن النائب العام، المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، أجرى اتصالا هاتفياً،*​*اليوم السبت، من قطر، حيث يتواجد على رأس وفد قضائى مصرى، وطلب منه إرسال تقرير عاجل خلال الـ24ساعة القادمة *​*عن حالة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك.*​*( لو الخبر دة صحيح ) يبقى*​*عيب** يا سيادة المستشار انت المفروض تكون ( خصم شريف )*​*ومبارك زيه زى أى مواطن ( محكوم ) أو على ذمة محاكمة*​*ياترى بتطمئن عن كل المحكومين وأنت فى " قطر " ؟؟؟*​*هى قضية سياسية يا سيادة المستشار أم أنها منظورة*​*أمام محكمة الجنايات ؟*​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2013)

*وصل الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك أكاديمية الشرطة لحضور جلسة نظر التظلم الذى قدمه لإخلاء سبيله على ذمة إعادة محاكمته*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أبريل 2013)

مصرع طفل وإصابة 12 فى انهيار منزل بقرية روينة بكفر الشيخ


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أبريل 2013)

*توقف حركة القطارات بسوهاج بعد مصرع بلطجى فى اشتباكات مع  الشرطة

*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أبريل 2013)

جنح مستأنف الإسماعيلية تطلب استدعاء مرسي لسؤاله عن كيفية اتصاله بالجزيرة فور هروبه من السجن


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أبريل 2013)

اليوم.. نظر محاكمة أبو إسلام لاتهامه بازدراء الأديان


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2013)

*الأفراج عن مبارك فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين بضمان محل أقامته ما لم يكن محبوسا على ذمة قضايا أخرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2013)

*الإعدام لقاتلى القس داود بطرس بولس كاهن أسيوط 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2013)

*
صحيفة الديلي نيوز البريطانية فى عددها اليوم و على صفحتها الرئيسيه :

Minister of Information sexually harasses reporter

وزير الاعلام يتحرش جنسياً بمراسلة*


----------



## grges monir (15 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأفراج عن مبارك فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين بضمان محل أقامته ما لم يكن محبوسا على ذمة قضايا أخرى*


يعنى هايطلع ولالا


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2013)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى هايطلع ولالا



*حتى الآن ..... لا *


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

*أودعت محكمة جنايات القاهرة برئاسة المستشار محمد رضا شوكت، حيثياتها الكاملة في شأن حكمها بإخلاء سبيل الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، على ذمة إعادة محاكمته في قضية قتل المتظاهرين السلميين إبان أحداث الثورة وارتكاب جرائم عدوان على المال العام.وقالت المحكمة - في حيثياتها - إنها وبعد إحاطتها بواقعات التظلم عن بصر وبصيرة، وإذ موازين القسط للفصل في موضوع التظلم، تخلص من خلال مراجعة إجراءات حبس مبارك على ذمة القضية، كما سطرت بأوامر الحبس الاحتياطي، أن استمرار حبس المتهم احتياطيا على ذمة القضية قد سقط بقوة القانون، وانحسرت عنه المشروعية قبل أن تتصل المحكمة بأمر الفصل في التظلم. 

وأضافت المحكمة أنه ثبت أن المتهم "مبارك" قد تجاوز مدة حبسه احتياطيا في كافة مراحل الدعوى، مدة السنتين المقررة كحد أقصى للحبس الاحتياطي طبقا لما نص عليه قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، والتي تنتهي بتاريخ 11 أبريل 2013.وأشارت المحكمة إلى أن ما جاء بأمر الإفراج عن المتهم بات حقا مكتسبا له، مصدره قوة القانون، ولا يعدو قرار المحكمة في هذا الصدد إلا كاشفا لهذا الحق، بما تكون معه المحكمة لا تملك في مواجهة النص القانوني القاطع إلا الانصياع له والإذعان للشرعية القانونية والدستورية.وأكدت المحكمة أن القضاء بغير ذلك يصبح عملا غير مشروع يخالف صحيح حكم القانون الدستور، وينال من قيمة العدل، ومن ثم فإن إنهاء حبس المتهم احتياطيا والإفراج عنه بات أمرا مقضيا يستند إلى صحيح الواقع بقوة القانون. 

نقلا عن الشروق*


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

*واصلت نيابة الخصوص بإشراف المستشار حاتم الزياتي، المحامي العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية، تحقيقاتها في قضية أحداث الخصوص الأخيرة؛ حيث استمع أحمد عيسى رئيس النيابة لأقوال عائلة ''اسكندر سمير اسكندر'' ونجله ''نجيب''، و''نسيم فاروق عوض''، وذلك لتورطهم في الأحداث بعد أن سلموا أنفسهم لقوات الشرطة . 

وكشفت تحقيقات النيابة أن كلا من : هاني فاروق عوض اسكندر - نجار مسلح - وشقيقه كرم مقاول المضبوطين مؤخرا، قاما بالاشتراك مع شقيقهما نسيم الذي سلم نفسه - بإطلاق أعيرة نارية بشكل عشوائي في بداية الأحداث خلال مشاجرة بين مجموعة من المسلمين ، بسبب قيام طفلين مسلمين برسم شعار النازية على جدار أحد المعاهد الأزهرية المجاور لمنزل المتهمين ثم تفجرت الأحداث . 





المصدر مصراوي*


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

*محامي قناة الحافظ : اعتذرنا لإلهام شاهين لأننا نحترمها..و الإدارية العليا تؤجل الطعن على حكم إغلاقها

أجلت الدائرة الأولى لفحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا نظر الطعن المقام من ناصر علي موسى، صاحب شركة البراهين المالكة لقناة الحافظ الفضائية، الذي طالب بإلغاء الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري بوقف بث وقطع الإرسال عن قناة الحافظ مدة ثلاثين يوما، ووقف بث برنامج في الميزان، الذي يقدمه الدكتور عاطف عبدالرشيد وعبدالله بدر إلى 3 يونيو المقبل. 
وكانت شركة البراهين تقدمت بالطعن الذي حمل رقم 8061 لسنة 59 قضائية، وأكدت أن برنامج "في الميزان" الذي يقدمه الدكتور عاطف عبدالرشيد، استضاف الشيخ عبدالله بدر الذي أساء للفنانة إلهام شاهين وفي نهاية البرنامج قال مقدم البرنامج أنه يعتذر عن أي تجاوز. 

وأضاف ناصر علي موسى، أن وقف بث قناة الحافظ 30 يوما يسبب خسائر جسيمة للقناة وأهمها وقف نشاطها في الدعوة والهداية ووقف الرسالة الدينية التي تأخذها القناة على عاتقها منذ إنشائها، لتوصيلها إلى العالم الإسلامي في كافة في مشارف الأرض ومغاربها، إضافة إلى الأضرار المادية التي تقع على القناة والعاملين بها والذي يزيد عددهم على 150 شخصا، وتصرف القناة كل يوم 50 ألف جنيه لرسوم البث، فضلا عن أجور العمال وإيجار الاستوديوهات. 

وأكد محامي إلهام شاهين، الحاصل على حكم وقف قناة الحافظ، أن القناة مازالت تعرض تجاوزات لايصح أن تعرض على شاشة فضائية يراها العالم أجمع، وأكد أن القناة تعرضت لسمعة الفنانة وأنها مازالت تسب وتقذف غيرها من الفنانات. 

فيما أكد محامي القناة أمام المحكمة أن القناة اعتذرت رسميا إلى الفنانة إلهام شاهين "لأنها تحترمها"، وأن المحامي الذي دافع عن القناة أمام محكمة القضاء الاداري التي أصدرت حكمها بغلق القناة، لم يمثل القناة وإنما كان أحد المتطوعين للدفاع عنها. 

نقلا عن الوطن*


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

*قضت محكمة جنح مدينة نصر فى جلستها المنعقدة اليوم الاثنين، برئاسة المستشار محمد البغدادى وأمانة سر حسام الدين مصطفى وبحضور أحمد سبالة وكيل النيابة، ببراءة توفيق عكاشة من تهمة إهانة الرئيس محمد مرسى لرفع الدعوى من غير ذى صفة. 

وكان المحامى رمضان عبد الباسط، قد أقام جنحة مباشرة دعوى سب وقذف ضد توفيق عكاشة يتهمه فيها بإهانة الرئيس محمد مرسى، عندما قال فى إحدى حلقات برنامجه "مصر اليوم" الذى يقدمه على قناة الفراعين "إن الرئيس مرسى غير شرعى بعدما خالف الدستور والقانون وأصدر إعلانا دستوريا باطلا"، كما قال فى حلقة أخرى "أنا حللت دمك انت كمان وأنا مش شايف غير المرشد هو اللى بيحكم"، إلا أن المحكمة قضت بعدم قبول الدعوى. 



المصدر اليوم السابع*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *فيما أكد محامي القناة أمام المحكمة أن القناة اعتذرت رسميا إلى الفنانة إلهام شاهين "لأنها تحترمها"، وأن المحامي الذي دافع عن القناة أمام محكمة القضاء الاداري التي أصدرت حكمها بغلق القناة، لم يمثل القناة وإنما كان أحد المتطوعين للدفاع عنها. *


*اللى هو كان عابر سبيل يعنى معدى من أدام المحكمة قام دخل*
*يشرب شاى مع رئيس الجلسة ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بحبس المتهم الرئيسى فى أحداث فتنة الخصوص نجيب سمير إسكندر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2013)

*نقلت  قناة الحياة عن مصادر خاصة فى خبر عاجل أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي،  القائد العام، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، سيدلى بشهادته في قضية فرم  مستندات أمن الدولة غدا، المتهم فيها اللواء حسن عبد الرحمن، مساعد وزير  الداخلية لشئون جهاز أمن الدولة سابقا، و40 من قيادات الجهاز المنحل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2013)

*أنفجاران فى مارثون فى بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة وهناك جرحى .... ا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2013)

*استبعاد قطر من مجلس التعاون الخليجى ..*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2013)

*وزير البيئة السودانى: مشروعات بيئية بحلايب بإشراف الإدارة السودانية *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2013)

*السجن المشدد 15 سنة لضابط أمن الدولة المتهم بقتل سيد بلال*


----------



## oesi no (16 أبريل 2013)

*محكمة الجنايات تحيل أوراق قتلة كاهن بأسيوط إلى مفتى الجمهورية*

                           الثلاثاء، 16 أبريل  2013 - 14:11





                            صورة أرشيفية                         
 أسيوط - هيثم البدرى


قضت محكمة جنايات أسيوط، برئاسة المستشار معوض محمد محمود، بإحالة  أوراق المتهمين خالد على بدر فرغلى، وإحسان عشم ويصا عبد المسيح، وعمر عبد  الله على يوسف حضورياً والحسينى عبد الله على يوسف غيابيًا، لفضيلة مفتى  الجمهورية لبيان الرأى الشرعى، لقيامهم بقتل قتل القس داود بطرس بولس.

فيما أبقت المحكمة الفصل فى قضية المتهم الخامس محمود عبد الله على يوسف  الهارب ومنهم بإخفاء المسروقات الذهبية، وأجلت النطق بالحكم إلى جلسة  19/5/2013.

ذلك فى الجناية رقم 2176 لسنة 2011 ثانى أسيوط والمقيدة برقم 274 لسنة 2011  جنايات كلى جنوب أسيوط فى واقعة قتل القس داود بطرس بولس مع سبق الإصرار  بعدة طعنات من سلاح أبيض ومطواة قرن غزال، فضلاً عن سرقة الأوراق المالية  والمشغولات الذهبية.


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2013)

*مصرع ضابط وإصابة شرطى في هجوم على كمين بسيناء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2013)

ارتفاع ضحايا زلزال إيران إلى 40 قتيلًا و 850 جريحًا


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2013)

*حالة وفاة "ثانية" بأنفلونزا الطيور فى الدقهلية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2013)

*صدر كتاب لوزيرة الثقافة الجزائرية خليدة مسعودي يحمل عنوان (خليدة مسعودي  جزائرية واقفة) ،يتضمن تصريحات وأراء أقل ما يقال عنها أنها صادمة فيما يخص  موقفها من التعاليم الإسلامية.
* *
فعن الصلاة ، تقول الوزيرة الجزائرية: " قررت ألا أصلي صلاة المسلمين ,  وحتى القرآن لا يوجد به ذكر للصلوات الخمس.. ولأن وضع الرأس على الأرض  يعتبر أكبر إهانة للأنسان , ولأن هذة الصلاة المجسدة للعبودية فكرة من  أبتكلر بدو السعودية النخاسين , وقد قررت أن أؤدي صلاة غير صلاة المسلمين ,  فقد طويت سجادتي ووضعتها في قفه وقررت بذالك التخلص من الاكاذيب والنفاق "
* *




كما أضافت أنها تفضل أن تستغل أموال الحج في بناء قاعات سينيمائية وتشجيع  الفن : " أنا أتاسف على الأموال التي تضيع هناك في الحج التي كان المفروض  أن تنفق على بناء قاعات سينما "
* *
للتذكير فإن هذه التصريحات صادرة عن سيدة تشغل منصبا مسؤولا في دولة إسلامية إسمها الجزائر.
* *



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2013)

*أطلاق صاروخ على مدينة إيلات من جنوب سيناء .... ومنظمات جهادية تعلن مسئوليتها ....

ولا زال فى المسرحية فصول أخرى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2013)

*عـــاااااجــــل حبس هشام قنديل سنة وعزله من منصبه*
​*

قضت محكمة جنح  الدقى، برئاسة المستشار محمد الصاوى، وسكرتارية علاء الدين ابراهين وياسر  حمدى بحبس هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء سنة وكفالة 2000 جنيه، وعزله من الوظيفة  فى قضية عمال طنطا للكتان لعدم تنفيذه حكما قضائيا. 





أوضحت  الدعوى أن الدكتور هشام قنديل قد امتنع عن تنفيذ حكم قضائى صادر من محكمة  القضاء الإدارى يقضى بعودة شركة طنطا للكتان إلى الدولة مرة أخرى، وعودة  كافة عمالها لسابق أوضاعهم قبل عملية الخصخصة، وبطلان بيع شركة طنطا لرجل  الأعمال السعودى عبد الله الكعكى.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2013)

*كشف مصدر عسكرى  أن قوات تابعة للجيش مدعومة بعدد من الدبابات دخلت إلى سيناء فى خطوة  لمحاصرة العناصر الجهادية المنتشرة بها للقضاء عليها.*

*وأضاف المصدر  أن ذلك يأتى فى ضوء بدء المخابرات الحربية للعمل منفردة فى تحقيقات مكثفة  فى مذبحة رفح التى راح ضحيتها 16 جنديا وضابط من الجيش المصرى أثناء  الإفطار فى شهر رمضان، بالمخالفة لتعليمات الرئيس محمد مرسى.*
*



*
*وأوضح  المصدر أن تحرك الجيش أحدث ثورة داخل الإخوان، التى طلبت لقاء الفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع بشكل عاجل مع قيادات من مكتب الإرشاد لبحث  الموضوع.*




*



*​


----------



## fredyyy (18 أبريل 2013)

*حد عنده فكرة فين ألاقي *

*نص كتاب إنجازات الرئيس *

*أو حد نزِّله هنا في المنتدى ... أكون شاكر *


.


----------



## بايبل333 (18 أبريل 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *حد عنده فكرة فين ألاقي *
> 
> *نص كتاب إنجازات الرئيس *
> 
> ...


مش عارف 
هو ممكن يكون حالياً فى كوكب المريخ يباع هناك :smil16:


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يستقبل السفير الليبي الجديد بالمقر البابوي *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2013)

*هجوم سلفيين على  مبنى خدمات فى شارع عبدالله رفاعى بطريق شارع الموسسة مبنى خدمات تابع  لابونا بيشوى تابع كنيسة بمحمد نجيب ويعلنوا حمايتهم بمرسى والنظام الحالى.

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2013)

*معجزة عسكرية.. الطائرة الأمريكية 'إف - 22 ' قادرة على تعطيل الصواريخ الموجه نحوها

*​*4/18/2013   10:40 PM​*​*



*​*   	فى تقدم عسكرى فريد من نوعه، قامت طائرات استراتيجية من طراز ''إف -  22''  بالتحليق فوق البحر الأبيض المتوسط وعلى علو شاهق فوق إسرائيل ولبنان   والأردن ثم عادت إلى حاملة طائرات في المتوسط.

  	ووفقا لوكالة أنباء موسكو، فأن الطائرة''إف - 22'' هى الوحيدة التي لها    إمكانيات ضرب أي هدف بعيد المدى، حيث تصله بسرعة مرتين ونصف سرعة الصوت،    ويمكنها الوصول إلى إيران وأفغانستان بسهولة والعودة.

  	وذكرت مصادر بالجيش الأمريكي أنه ليس هناك صواريخ تستطيع اللحاق بها،   لأنها تعطل كل الصواريخ التي تتجه نحوها، بالإضافة إلى أن الرادار لا   يلتقطها.

  	وأكدت أمريكا رفضها تسليم بريطانيا هذه الطائرة أو إعطائها لأي دولة في    الناتو بل الدولة الوحيدة التي ستستلمها هي إسرائيل، وسيقدم الجيش   الأمريكي  40 طائرة لإسرائيل مجانًا، ويبلغ ثمنهم 13 مليار دولار.
 

الفجر*  ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*انباء عن سقوط قتيل أمام مقر جمعية الشبان المسلمين بشارع رمسيس بخلاف عشرات الاصابات .......*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*كارثة..البلاك بلوك يستعدون لدخول القضاء العالى..ومخاوف من إشتباكات دامية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*مصطفى النجار على تويتر و ما يحدث بالكنيسه الانجيليه الان




*​ *فى   الكنيسة الإنجيلية بمدينة نصر فى حملة التبرع بالدم التى تنظمها الكنيسة   وعدد من مساجد المنطقة ..عمل مشترك من أجل مصر معا ضد الكراهية*​ *    تويتر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*
ارتفاع مصابى اشتباكات شارع رمسيس لـ 48 إصابة بين المتظاهرين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

* !!!دمك مضروب يا أبو السلاطين

*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2013)

*مرسى طلب قرض كبير من روسيا ...... رويتر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2013)

*ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮﻛﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﺜﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺒﻮﺓ ﻧﺎﺳﻔﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻮﺳﻄﻦ ﻭﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻔﻜﻴﻜﻬﺎ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2013)

*إضرام النيران فى نفق سيدى جابر على هامش اشتباكات الإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2013)

*الصحة:87 حالة إصابة جراء الاشتباكات الواقعة بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2013)

*أمريكا تخطر مصر بتورط قاعدة سيناء بالتفجيرات و المخابرات الالمانيه تؤكد ذلك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

الأمن المركزي يدفع بفرق "الكاراتيه" بشارع رمسيس.. ويعتقل عددا من المتظاهرين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

* متظاهر فى جمعه تطهير القضاه يحمل مسدس خرطووش  
*






*
*************
انا مش ناقل الصوره دي علشان افضحهم 
لانهم مفضوحين خلقه 
انا عايز اقوله يااااااااااااا غبي
ابعد الفرد عن وشك البلحه لو جلت وشك هيتفرتك *


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*عاجل قطع الكهرباء عن ميدان عبد المنعم رياض ورمسيس*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2013)

*أمريكا تُخطر مصر بشكوكها فى تورط عناصر «القاعدة» بسيناء فى تفجيرات «بوسطن»*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2013)

*رويترز: "مرسى" فشل فى الحصول على قرض أو زيادة إمداد الحبوب من روسيا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2013)

* نقلا عن شبكة مصر الاخباريه  
كشفت مصادر عسكرية مطلعة لـ"البوابة نيوز" تفاصيل الجلسة العاصفة، التي جمعت الرئيس محمد مرسي أمس الخميس مع قادة القوات المسلحة خلال اجتماعه معهم، الذي امتد حتى الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم الجمعة.
 وأكدت المصادر: أن الجلسة شهدت هجوما شديدا من قادة الجيش للرئيس مرسي بسبب تصريحاته ومواقفه الأخيرة من بعض القضايا التي أثيرت مؤخرا.
 وأوضحت المصادر أن قادة القوات المسلحة الذين حضروا اجتماع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بحضور الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي ووزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى لقنوا الدكتور محمد مرسي درسا قاسيا في مبادئ الحفاظ على تراب مصر، مستنكرين خطورة التصريحات – غير المدروسة التي أدلى بها أثناء وجوده في السودان، مؤكدين أن مثلث حلايب وشلاتين أرض مصرية، ولا يمكن المساس بها ولن يقبل أي مصري داخل القوات المسلحة أو خارجها بالمساس بها، وقالوا: مثل هذه التهم تحول أصحابها إلى المحاكم بتهم الخيانة العظمى لأنها تفريط في حدود الوطن، الذى يعتبر منطقة استراتيجية ومتميزة بالمقارنة بمواقع العالم كله.
 وقالت المصادر: إن قيادات القوات المسلحة طالبوا مرسي بضرورة تغيير تصريحاته بخصوص الوعد الخاص باستقطاع منطقة حلايب وشلاتين لصالح الجانب السوداني، مؤكدين أن مثل هذه التصريحات قد تعرض مصر في الدخول لحروب مع الدول المجاورة دون داعٍ.
 وفيما يتعلق بقناة السويس ونوايا طرح أراضيها في مشروع الصكوك قالت المصادر إن قيادات القوات المسلحة أوضحوا للدكتور مرسي أنهم لن يسمحوا بمثل هذه الأنشطة الاستثمارية على المجرى الملاحي الذى يعتبر شريانا أساسيا لحماية مصر وأمنها، مؤكدين أن أي قرارات خاطئة في منطقة قناة السويس أو شرق التفريعة يمكن أن تعرضها لفرض الحماية الدولية، لأنه مجرى ملاحي مهم بالنسبة لأمريكا وبعض الدول الأوروبية.
 وعن نشر تسريبات الوثائق التي تدين المخابرات الحربية، قالت القيادات العسكرية لمرسي: إن محاولات النيل من رجال القوات المسلحة لن تفيد ولن تؤثر سلبا في نفوس الصفوف المختلفة بالمؤسسة العسكرية، لكنها قد تعطي انطباعا عكسيا وينتج عنها نتائج وخيمة لا يحمد عقباها وعليه فعلى اللجان التي تقوم بترويج هذه الشائعات الحذر الشديد لأن غضبة رجال القوات المسلحة لن تشفع لأحد مهما كان حجمه.
 وأوضحت المصادر أن الدكتور مرسي ظل غالبية الاجتماع منصتا لكل التعليقات التي القاها قيادات الجيش في وجهه كقنبلة لهب، وأكد لهم: أنه لن يسمح بمثل هذه التجاوزات، وأنه على استعداد للخروج على المواطنين لإعلان تمسكه بأراضي مصر، وأنه سيقوم بالتصدي لمحاولات النيل من القوات المسلحة وأنه سيقوم بدراسة التصريحات قبيل الإدلاء بها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2013)

* نقلا عن شبكة مصر الاخباريه  
كشفت مصادر عسكرية مطلعة لـ"البوابة نيوز" تفاصيل الجلسة العاصفة، التي جمعت الرئيس محمد مرسي أمس الخميس مع قادة القوات المسلحة خلال اجتماعه معهم، الذي امتد حتى الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم الجمعة.
 وأكدت المصادر: أن الجلسة شهدت هجوما شديدا من قادة الجيش للرئيس مرسي بسبب تصريحاته ومواقفه الأخيرة من بعض القضايا التي أثيرت مؤخرا.
 وأوضحت المصادر أن قادة القوات المسلحة الذين حضروا اجتماع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بحضور الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي ووزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى لقنوا الدكتور محمد مرسي درسا قاسيا في مبادئ الحفاظ على تراب مصر، مستنكرين خطورة التصريحات – غير المدروسة التي أدلى بها أثناء وجوده في السودان، مؤكدين أن مثلث حلايب وشلاتين أرض مصرية، ولا يمكن المساس بها ولن يقبل أي مصري داخل القوات المسلحة أو خارجها بالمساس بها، وقالوا: مثل هذه التهم تحول أصحابها إلى المحاكم بتهم الخيانة العظمى لأنها تفريط في حدود الوطن، الذى يعتبر منطقة استراتيجية ومتميزة بالمقارنة بمواقع العالم كله.
 وقالت المصادر: إن قيادات القوات المسلحة طالبوا مرسي بضرورة تغيير تصريحاته بخصوص الوعد الخاص باستقطاع منطقة حلايب وشلاتين لصالح الجانب السوداني، مؤكدين أن مثل هذه التصريحات قد تعرض مصر في الدخول لحروب مع الدول المجاورة دون داعٍ.
 وفيما يتعلق بقناة السويس ونوايا طرح أراضيها في مشروع الصكوك قالت المصادر إن قيادات القوات المسلحة أوضحوا للدكتور مرسي أنهم لن يسمحوا بمثل هذه الأنشطة الاستثمارية على المجرى الملاحي الذى يعتبر شريانا أساسيا لحماية مصر وأمنها، مؤكدين أن أي قرارات خاطئة في منطقة قناة السويس أو شرق التفريعة يمكن أن تعرضها لفرض الحماية الدولية، لأنه مجرى ملاحي مهم بالنسبة لأمريكا وبعض الدول الأوروبية.
 وعن نشر تسريبات الوثائق التي تدين المخابرات الحربية، قالت القيادات العسكرية لمرسي: إن محاولات النيل من رجال القوات المسلحة لن تفيد ولن تؤثر سلبا في نفوس الصفوف المختلفة بالمؤسسة العسكرية، لكنها قد تعطي انطباعا عكسيا وينتج عنها نتائج وخيمة لا يحمد عقباها وعليه فعلى اللجان التي تقوم بترويج هذه الشائعات الحذر الشديد لأن غضبة رجال القوات المسلحة لن تشفع لأحد مهما كان حجمه.
 وأوضحت المصادر أن الدكتور مرسي ظل غالبية الاجتماع منصتا لكل التعليقات التي القاها قيادات الجيش في وجهه كقنبلة لهب، وأكد لهم: أنه لن يسمح بمثل هذه التجاوزات، وأنه على استعداد للخروج على المواطنين لإعلان تمسكه بأراضي مصر، وأنه سيقوم بالتصدي لمحاولات النيل من القوات المسلحة وأنه سيقوم بدراسة التصريحات قبيل الإدلاء بها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2013)

*استئناف القاهرة تقرر إخلاء سبيل مبارك*


----------



## tamav maria (20 أبريل 2013)

*04/20/2013 - 14:3
بعد قرار إخلاء سبيله.. حبس مبارك في قضية هدايا الأهرام اليوم

قال المستشار  مصطفى حسيني، المحامي العام لنيابات الأموال العامة، إن الرئيس المخلوع  مبارك سيبدأ اليوم تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس في قضية "هدايا الأهرام"، ولن يتم  إخلاء سبيله. 
جاء ذلك بعد قرار المحكمة إخلاء سبيل مبارك منذ قليل في قضية الكسب غير المشروع.*


----------



## tamav maria (20 أبريل 2013)

*






ترحيل الأسرة المسيحية المتهمة في أحداث الخصوص إلى سجن القناطر الخيرية



04/20/2013 - 14:21
رحّلت  مديرية أمن القليوبية، الأسرة المسيحية المتهمة، بقتل الشاب المسلم،  محمد  محمود، إلى سجن القناطر الخيرية، وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة، أشرف عليها  اللواء  محمود يسري، مساعد وزير الداخلية، ومدير أمن القليوبية، وقادها  اللواءان  محمد القصيري، مدير المباحث الجنائية، وهشام خطاب، مفتش الأمن  العام، وذلك  بعد قرار المحكمة، بتجديد حبسهم على ذمة القضية 15 يوما. 
 جاء ذلك تحسبا لأي اعتداءات، قد تحدث على قسم الخصوص، في ظل ورود   معلومات، برصد أجهزة الأمن لتحركات لبعض العناصر الإجرامية الوافدة، من   مناطق عزبة النخل، ومؤسسة الزكاة على منطقة الخصوص، وخوفا من مهاجمة أماكن   حجز المتهمين. 
 وكشف مصدر أمني، أنه من الصعب ترك المتهمين داخل حجز أقسام الشرطة، وأن   ترحيلهم لسجن القناطر الخيرية، يهدف إلى التأمين، وأضاف أننا لن نترك متهما   واحدا، مهما كانت الظروف، وسنقدم كل المتهمين للعدالة تحقيقا لسيادة   القانون، مشيرا إلى أن 15 متهما آخرين من المسلمين تم ترحيلهم إلى سجن   أبوزعبل لتأمينهم. 
 وتم ترحيل كل من "سمير إسكندر سعيد مرجان 52 عاما، ونجيب سمير إسكندر 30   عاما، وكرم سمير إسكندر 32 عاما، ونسيم فاروق عوض إسكندر 26 عاما". 
 كان المتهمون، سلموا أنفسهم لمديرية أمن القليوبية؛ لاستشعارهم بتضيق   الخناق عليهم، بعد صدور أمر النيابة العامة بضبطهم وإحضارهم وأمر قاضي   المعارضات بتجديد حبسهم الاحتياطى لمدة 15يوما. 
 من ناحية أخرى، تواصل نيابة الخصوص التحقيق في البلاغ، الذي تقدم به  عاطف  النمكي، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، عن الحزب الوطني المحل، بقسم شرطة   الخصوص، ضد أحد المتهمين في أحداث الخصوص، ومذيعة ومعد ومخرج برنامج "صبايا   الخير" على قناة "النهار" الفضائية، لاستضافة المتهم، وتطلب تحريات   المباحث وشرائط الفيديو المسجلة للحلقة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2013)

*تراشق بالطوب والحجارة بين العساكر والضباط فى معسكر فرق قوات الأمن بمديرية أمن المنيا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2013)

*زواج د. محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الآخوان المسلمين بالآمس من فتاة سورية فى عمر آحفادة




​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2013)

*قالت صحيفة "واشنطن بوست" الأمريكية، إن اشتباكات الأمس، في جمعة "تطهير القضاء" التي استخدم فيها مؤيدو ومعارضو الرئيس، الأسلحة النارية والعصي، تشير إلى مدى تفاقم العنف الذي نتج عن الأزمة السياسية في البلاد، وتحول كثير من ميادينها إلى ساحات معارك، ما زاد من حزن المصريين بعد تفاقم العنف وتدهور الاقتصاد بشكل مقلق تحت حكم الإخوان.
 وأشارت الصحيفة في تقريرها، إلى أن مظاهرات أمس، تحولت إلى أعمال عنف شديدة بسبب دعوات مؤيدي "مرسي" لتطهير القضاء، ويرى الإخوان أن القضاء يساند النظام السابق، ويعوق تنفيذ سياسيات الرئيس الحالي، ويخشى معارضو "مرسي" من محاولات الإخوان، في التخلص من القضاة المعتدلين فكريا ودينيا، خصوصا بعد تصريحات "مهدي عاكف" المرشد السابق للجماعة، بضرورة تطهير القضاء ووصفه بأنه "فاسد" و"مريض" في حديث أخير لإحدى الصحف الكويتية.
 وفي تقرير إخباري مصور، عنوانه "المسلمون ضد الإخوان" وصف تليفزيون "Arte" الفرنسي، الرئيس مرسي بـ "المريض الذي وصلت حالته إلى مرحلة حرجة، ويفقد كل يوم مزيدا ممن أيدوه وانتخبوه بسبب الأزمة الاقتصادية التي أضعفت البلاد، وساهم انهيار السياحة في ذلك بشكل كبير". وأشار التقرير إلى أن سياسات الإخوان جعلت بعض أئمة الأزهر الشريف -مثل حركة "أزهريون بلا حدود"- يعارضون الرئيس علنا وينتقدونه بشكل مباشر.
 وذكر "راديو كندا الدولي" في تقرير له، أن الاشتباكات بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان، والمتظاهرين تأتي في وقت تحتدم فيه الأزمة الاقتصادية في البلاد.
 وأشار التقرير، إلى أن الشرطة المصرية أصبحت غير قادرة على احتواء الاشتباكات المتكررة في الشارع المصري بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه، وأضاف أن العلاقة بين الرئيس والقضاء توترت منذ الأيام الأولى لحكم "مرسي" وأن المعركة الأخيرة بينهما ستكون تحت قبة مجلس الشورى -الذي يسيطر عليه الإخوان وحلفائهم- الذي يستعد لمناقشة التعديلات التي أدخلت على قانون السلطة القضائية، ومنها تخفيض سن التقاعد من 70 إلى 60 عاما، ونوه التقرير، أن القضاة يرون أن القانون الجديد مناورة للتخلص من قضاة معارضين للإخوان بخاصة بعد تعيين نائب عام مقرب من الإخوان.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2013)

*علمت بوابة "الفجر", أن التعديل الوزاري المرتقب, الذي سيقوم به رئيس  الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي, سيتم الإعلان عنه غدا الأحد, وسيشمل عدة  وزارات في مقدمتها وزارة العدل.
* *
	الفجر  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2013)

*حكم قضائي بأحقية الفريق شفيق في الرئاسة
* *




*​ *رام الله - دنيا الوطن
أكد  مجدى حسين رئيس حزب العمل،  أنه لديه معلومات، بصدور حكم قضائى خلال أسبوع  فى قضية تزوير الانتخابات  الرئاسية، بأحقية الفريق أحمد شفيق، فى الفوز  بمنصب الرئيس بدلا من الدكتور  مرسى، مطالبا القوى السياسية بالتكاتف  والتصدى للثورة المضادة.  وشدد  حسين، خلال تواجده بمسجد  أسد بن الفرات، مساء أمس الجمعة، على أن فكرة  المد الشيعى أكذوبة بين السنة  والشيعة، ودفعهم لمحاربة نفسهم، وتجاهل  عدوهم المتمثل فى إسرائيل، منوها  إلى أن حماس حاربت إسرائيل بصواريخ  إيرانية، وهو ما يؤكد أن إسرائيل عدوة  للجميع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2013)

*الفريق أحمد شفيق ينفى تقديمه أي بلاغات ضد باسم يوسف 
 ويقول :
 "مش احمد شفيق الى يحبس مصريين بيقوولى رأيهم فيه وانا وعدت الصحفيييين  والاعلاميين بعدم تقديم اى بلاغات ضدهم .... واتمنى كل التوفيق لباسم يوسف"*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2013)

*نقلا عن صفحات الفيس البوك
 - التعديل الوزارى يشمل 8 وزارات ابرزها :

 الاعلام والبترول والثقافة والسياحة والعـــدل والتعليم العالى والاثار

 - حركة المحافظين تشمل 12 محافظة ابرزها :

 الشرقيه والجيزه والقليوبيه والغربيه والمنوفيه والاسكندريه ودمياط وقنا واسوان وشمال سيناء

 - انباء عن اعلان التعديل الخميس القادم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## V mary (20 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



*ام ايمن وزيرة المراة 
والبلتاجي محافظ القاهرة 
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$@@@@@@@@@@&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&******************
بس  خلاص ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> *ام ايمن وزيرة المراة
> والبلتاجي محافظ القاهرة
> %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$@@@@@@@@@@&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&******************
> بس  خلاص ​*



* اللي بالاحمر دي شتيمه مشٌفره صح ؟
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2013)

*ذكرت صحيفة واشنطن بوست الأمريكية إن مبارك أصبح قريبا من الخروج من السجن نهائيا، بعد أن حصل على حكم بإخلاء سبيله للمرة الثانية.

 وجاء حكم محكمة جنح مستأنف مدينة نصر الإفراج عن حسني مبارك بعد ايام قليلة من حكم محكمة أخرى بإخلاء سبيله بد انتهاء فترة الحبس الاحتياطي على ذمة قضية المتظاهرين، والتي يحاكم فيها الآن، وذلك بعد أن قررتمحكمة الاستئناف إعادة محاكمته بعد الحكم الذي صدر ضده من قبل بالسجن مدى الحياة في 11 مايو الماضي.

 وحذرت "الواشنطن بوست" من أن إطلاق سراح مبارك في الوقت الحالي مسألة صعبة ومثيرة للجدل في مصر، لأنه سيعد دليلاً على فشل الثورة المصرية في تحقيق أهدافها ومحاسبة مسئولي النظام السابق.

 ويرى آخرون أن الإفراج عن الرئيس السابق، يأتي بسبب فشل الرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان، حيث تبين أن مرسي غير كفء لإدارة المرحلة.

 وجاء حكم إخلاء سبيل مبارك اليوم عقب الأحداث الدامية التي شهدتها القاهرة أمس بسبب الاشتباكات بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الذين خرجوا للتظاهر من اجل تطهير القضاء واعتراضا على أحكام البراءة، وبين معارضي الرئيس الذين خرجوا للاعتراض على إدارة البلاد ومحاولة الرئيس وجماعته السيطرة على القضاء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2013)

*شددت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية إجراءاتها الأمنية بكنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، بعد وصول أنباء عن وضع قنابل داخل الكنيسة.
* *
	وأكد مصدر أمنى، أنه تم التعامل مع الأمر بجدية وانتداب خبراء المفرقعات  للكشف عن تواجد أى من القنابل بالكنيسة، ووضع تعزيزات أمنية مشددة،  بالإضافة إلى فرض حظر التجوال بالمنطقة لحين تمام التأكد.
* *




*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2013)

* هى دة الناس الكفاءات  بصح .  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2013)

*أفادت مصادر مطلعة لقناة "الجزيرة"، بأن رئاسة الجمهورية نفت تعيين الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي نائبًا لرئيس الوزراء ووزيرة للتعاون الدولي، نافية الإعلان عن أي أسماء شغلوا أي حقائب وزارية.
 وكانت بعض المواقع الإخبارية تداولت أنباء عن تعيين الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي نائبًا لرئيس الوزراء ووزيرة للتعاون الدولي، ونسبت الخبر لصفحة الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي الرسمية على موقع التدوينات القصيرة "تويتر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2013)

*قالت صحيفة «بالتيمور صن» الأمريكية، السبت، إن فراغ القيادة هو الوباء الأعظم الذي تواجهه مصر الآن، معتبرة أن «الرئيس محمد مرسي، ليس لديه أي فكرة عن الحكم، وأنه يمثل المشكلة الأساسية وراء كل ما يحدث في البلاد»، بحسب الصحيفة. وأضافت الصحيفة في، تقرير كتبه أستاذ الصحافة في جامعة ستانفورد الأمريكية، جويل برينكلي، أنه «يبدو أن مرسي في حيرة، ومشلول أمام تدهور الاقتصاد»، متساءلة: «إلى متى سيستمر هذا الرجل، غير المسؤول، في إدارة أهم دولة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط»، بحسب الصحيفة. وأثار موقع «أمريكان ثينكر» الأمريكي، سؤالا عما إذا كان الرئيس الأمريكي، باراك أوباما، يغذي الصراع في مصر بشكل عمدي، قائلاً: «إن انتصار جماعة الإخوان الملسمين يعني نهاية أي أمل للعلمانيين، والأقليات، الذين كانوا يتوقون للمساواة في الحقوق ولبداية ديمقراطية حقيقية في بلادهم».

 واعتبر الموقع أن «مرسي يرى أن معارضة حكم الإخوان هو معارضة للإسلام نفسه، وأن الربيع العربي، الذي احتضنه أوباما، لم يكن أبدا عن الديمقراطية، ولكنه كان لفرض الشريعة الإسلامية بشكل صارم وقمعي على مصر»، بحسب الصحيفة. وتابع: «تخضع مصر الآن لحكم الإخوان بمساعدة حماقة وتحريض إدارة أوباما، وتزايد هيمنة الإسلاميين على البلاد ينذر بعصر مظلم جديد لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط والعالم بأسره، فالدستور الذي وضعوه يعد بمثابة خارطة طريق للدكتاتوريين والطغاة»، بحسب الموقع. وتساءل الموقع: «لماذا لا تدرك إدارة أوباما خطورة الوضع المصري المحفوف بالمخاطر؟ وهل تغمض عينيها عن عمد.. أم لأوباما أجندة غامضة؟»، بحسب الموقع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2013)

*قال المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى للقوات المسلحة: إن حادث سقوط جسم معدنى من كوبرى المشاه الجارى إنشاؤه أمام سوق العبور، والذى تقوم بتنفيذه إحدى الشركات المدنية، تحت إشراف القوات المسلحة، أسفر عن [ وفاة "4" فرد - إصابة "6" آخرين ] وهم جميعاً ركاب أحد الميكروباصات، الذى تصادف مروره أسفل الكوبرى حينه، ويجرى حالياً اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لتحويل المصابين إلى المستشفيات العسكرية .
 وأوضح المتحدث العسكرى، فى بيان صحفى، أن القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى أمر بتشكيل لجنة للتحقيق فى أسباب الحادث وتحديد المسئول ومحاسبته حالة الإهمال، كما صدق على صرف تعويضات فورية لأسر الضحايا والمصابين [ 100 ألف جنيه للوفيات – 25 ألف جنيه للمصابين].
 وأعرب المتحدث العسكرى عن تعازى القوات المسلحة وخالص المواساة لأسر الضحايا والمصابين، داعيا الله عز وجل أن يتغمد الضحايا بواسع الرحمة والمغفرة، وأن يلهم أسرهم الصبر والسلوان، وتمنياتنا القلبية للمصابين بالشفاء العاجل*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أفادت مصادر مطلعة لقناة "الجزيرة"، بأن رئاسة الجمهورية نفت تعيين الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي نائبًا لرئيس الوزراء ووزيرة للتعاون الدولي، نافية الإعلان عن أي أسماء شغلوا أي حقائب وزارية.
> وكانت بعض المواقع الإخبارية تداولت أنباء عن تعيين الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي نائبًا لرئيس الوزراء ووزيرة للتعاون الدولي، ونسبت الخبر لصفحة الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي الرسمية على موقع التدوينات القصيرة "تويتر".*


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
يعنى ايه ؟؟؟  أومال ايه القرار المتدوال صورة منه بأعلى منشورا فى الجريدة الرسمية 
نصدق مين 
اظاهر إنه (( شُبهه لنا))


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أبريل 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، إن روسيا دولة كبيرة ونحتاج لمساعدتها خلال هذه المرحلة، وموسكو جزء من المجتمع الدولى العالمى، مشيرًا إلى عدم زيارته لأمريكا حتى الآن أمر طبيعي، وهناك دول كثيرة لم يزرها إلى الآن.*​*(( لهو أنت ناوى تلف العالم على حسابنا ؟؟ ))*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]q46Qvb18ARY[/YOUTUBE]

*ردًا على تحويل إثيوبيا لمجرى النيل الأزرق, وزير الرى: وإيه المشكلة؟! 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2013)

*مرسى: أنا جزء من المؤسسة العسكرية ...... 
*
:a4::a4: :crazy_pil:crazy_pil :smil8::smil8: :warning::warning: :11azy::11azy: :t30::t30: 30:30: :heat::heat: :t9::t9: :closedeye:closedeye :99::99::smil7::smil7:


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2013)

*
أن لا يفهم الرئيس تعريف " الأقليات " المتفق عليه دوليا وأن يهون من حالة  الإحتقان الطائفي أمر مفزع. حل أي مشكلة يبدأ بشجاعة الإقرار بوجودها
---------------------------
 تعليق البرادعى على تويتر بعد لقاء مرسى على الجزيرة
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*كشف مصدر كنسى لـ" اليوم السابع"، أن هناك اتصالات ثلاثية بين الكنيسة والأزهر والرئاسة لترتيب لقاء بين البابا تواضروس الثانى، والدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر والدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، لبحث الأزمات التى وقعت مؤخرا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى يعلن ارتفاع أعداد مصابى كوبرى العبور لـ12 شخصًا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*اليوم.. البابا تواضروس يستقبل مسئولين للتعزية فى ضحايا الكاتدرائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*نفى مصدر مسئول من مكتب وزير الإعلام، صلاح عبد المقصود، لـ"اليوم السابع" أن يكون الوزير تقدم باستقالته لإعفائه من مهام الوزارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*أكد نادر مرقس، عضو المجلس الملى، أن الوضع أمن بكنيسة مكسيموس وديماديوس بمنطقة العصافرة، قبلى بالإسكندرية، وذلك عقب بلاغ للجهات الأمنية بوجود قنبلة داخل الكنيسة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*غادرت عناصر مهندسين من أفراد القوات المسلحة، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، محيط كوبرى المشاة بطريق مصر الإسماعيلية بمنطقة العبور عقب إزالة الآثار.*


----------



## tamav maria (21 أبريل 2013)

*تقرير خاص: هل تخلت واشنطن عن الإخوان؟


*
*





*​*


التحرير


فاض الكيل بأمريكا من تخبط الإخوان فى إدارة حكم البلاد وتهميشهم المعارضة والأقباط والمرأة*


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2013)

رفضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا طعن الرئاسة وأيدت  وقف انتخابات النواب


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2013)

*وزير العدل يتقدم بإستقالته*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

«الإدارية العليا» تؤيد وقف انتخابات مجلس النواب وترفض طعن الرئاسة


----------



## چاكس (21 أبريل 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بسوهاج من السيطرة علي حريق شب بمنزل وامتدت النيران إلي كنيسة ماري جرس الملاصقة للنزل ولم ينتج عن الحريق ثمة إصابات.

كان اللواء محسن الجندي مدير أمن سوهاج قد تلقي إخطاراً من اللواء المنسي الضبع نائب المدير لقطاع الشمال بنشوب حريق بمنزل في شارع الاتحاد بمدينة طما وانتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية وقوات الحماية المدينة وتمت السيطرة علي النيران وبالفحص تبين نشوب الحريق بمنزل جمال فهيم زخاري 56 سنه مدرس وامتدت النيران إلي الكنيسة الملاصقة للمنزل وانحصرت التلفيات في احتراق بعض منقولات المنزل وشباك خشبي وجدار للكنيسة.

ورجحت المعاينة أن يكون الحريق بسبب ماس كهربائي وأخطرت الأدلة الجنائية للانتقال وإجراء المعاينة وتحرر محضر بالواقعة برقم 1379 إداري المركز وجارٍ العرض علي النيابة العامة للتصرف.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

*وكيل نيابة بالمنيا يصدر قرارا بجلد مواطن 80 جلدة بعد ضبطه سكرانا*​*




*​


----------



## WooDyy (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وكيل نيابة بالمنيا يصدر قرارا بجلد مواطن 80 جلدة بعد ضبطه سكرانا*​*
> *​




المنيا دى اللى فى السعوديه ؟ :thnk0001:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

*

*
* 



*​


----------



## fredyyy (21 أبريل 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> المنيا دى اللى فى السعوديه ؟ :thnk0001:


 

*لا لا لا *

*بعد أسيوط وإنتَ ... ِمبَحـِّرْ *

*يا خبر ... ناس عندها تعطـُّ**ش للعنف * 

*بيحب يسمع كلمة آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه والناس* بتقولها ( سادزم )


.


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2013)

*طائرة هليكوبتر تصل لطره لنقل مبارك لاكاديمية الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2013)

*وصول مبارك لاكاديمية الشرطة لحضور طعن النيابة على إخلاء سبيله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2013)

*سادت حالة من الهدوء بمحيط مبنى أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس، صباح اليوم الاثنين، قبل نظر طعن النيابة العامة على قرار إخلاء سبيل الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك من قضايا الكسب غير المشروع،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2013)

*بدأت منذ قليل محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة والمنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة برئاسه المستشار محمد عامر جادو، نظر جلسة طعن النيابة العامة على قرار قاضى المعارضات بإخلاء سبيل الرئيس السابق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2013)

* 
فور بدء جلسة نظر طعن النيابة العامة على قرار إخلاء سبيل الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك، قررت المحكمة رفع الجلسة لمدة عشرة دقائق بناء على طلب الديب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2013)

*غادر البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية المقر البابوى، صباح اليوم الاثنين، المقر البابوى، متجها إلى دمنهور فى خدمة رعوية ويعود صباح الغد الثلاثاء.*


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2013)

الحمد لله 
*قبول طعن النيابة واستمرار حبس مبارك فى تحقيقات "الكسب"*

                           الإثنين، 22 أبريل  2013 - 13:07





                             الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك                         
 كتب محمد عبد الرازق - تصوير ماهر إسكندر 


 
قررت محكمه جنايات شمال القاهرة والمنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة  برئاسه المستشار محمد عامر جادو اليوم، الاثنين، قبول طعن النيابة العامة  على قرار قاضى المعارضات بإخلاء سبيل الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك من على  ذمة تحقيقات جهاز الكسب غير المشروع معه واستمرار حبس الرئيس السابق. 

كان النائب العام، المستشار طلعت عبد الله، قد أمر بالطعن على قرار إخلاء  سبيل الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك، والصادر من محكمة جنح مستأنف شمال،  على ذمة التحقيقات، فى اتهامه بالتربح فى قضية كسب غير مشروع بعد قبول  تظلمه.


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2013)

*مصرع ضابط وصول بالقوات المسلحة بسقوطهما من طائرة فى تدريبات عسكرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2013)

*خروج مطار القاهرة الدولى لأول مرة من جائزة أفضل 100 مطار فى العالم *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

*
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

عاجل.. السلطات الكندية أحبطت مخططا لاستهداف خط القطارات بين تورنتو ونيويورك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2013)

*حسين عبد القادر، القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة ومسئول الاتصال السياسى: أداء رئيس الحكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل جيد!!!!!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2013)

*رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي يحتضن وزيرة العدل فرحًا بموافقة البرلمان على إقرار قانون زواج المثليين اليوم. - تصوير: رويترز.*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي يحتضن وزيرة العدل فرحًا بموافقة البرلمان على إقرار قانون زواج المثليين اليوم. - تصوير: رويترز.*​



* ياولاد التيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت​*   :bomb:


----------



## بايبل333 (23 أبريل 2013)

يا خبر .؟
زواج الرجال مع الرجال تقصدون .؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2013)

*
الاخ خميس مذيع قناة 25 الاخوانية 
خبر سار للجميع 
هناك أنباء عن التشكيل الوزاري الجديد انني سوف أكون وزير الاعلام ف هذا التعديل.....
الحمد لله رب العالمين

​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 أبريل 2013)

* دة احنا هنضحك ضحك  رزق وجاى عندك ياباسم *​


----------



## fredyyy (23 أبريل 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *دة احنا هنضحك ضحك رزق وجاى عندك ياباسم *​


 
*صح ... صح ... صح *

*مش هنقدر نبطـَّل ضحك *

*ده مش هيبقى ضحك كل 12 ساعة *

*ده هيبقى كل ساعه أنا بضحك من دلوقتي *

*ههههههههههه *
*ههههههههههه *
*ههههههههههه *
*ههههههههههه *
*ههههههههههه *

*إلى ما لا نهاية *

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2013)

*فوز الطالب محمد بدران, المرشح المستقل, برئاسة اتحاد طلاب مصر بفارق صوتين عن مرشح الإخوان 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2013)

*حماس تعتقل رئيس الجالية المصرية بغزة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2013)

*مصدر عسكري ينفي حث الجيش لمرسي على توجيه ضربة عسكرية لأثيوبيا 





نفى مصدر عسكري مسئول، اليوم الثلاثاء، ما جاء من معلومات بدراسة بريطانية حديثة حول أن الجيش يحث مرسي على توجيه ضربة عسكرية لأثيوبيا إذا لم تهدم مشروع ''سد النهضة''، مؤكدا أن القوات المسلحة لم تطلب من مرسي أو في عهد الرئيس السابق مبارك ضرب أثيوبيا عسكريًا، خاصة أن القوات المسلحة ليست مؤسسة عدائية وتؤمن بالحوار لحل المشاكل.وقال إن هناك مخطط منظم من بعض الجهات الخارجية تريد أن تسوء العلاقة بين مصر ودول حوض النيل وعلى رأسها أثيوبيا لتعطيل أي مفاوضات مع دول حوض النيل.
وكان مركز ''ميدل ايست نيوز لاين''- ومقره لندن- قد نشر دراسة بعنوان ''أسلحة مصر في حرب المياه القادمة''، أكد فيها أن الجيش المصري يستعد لخوض حرب ضد أثيوبيا للحفاظ على حصة مصر من مياه النيل.
ونقلت الدراسة- التى نشرها موقع ''دايلي أثيوبيا'' الإخباري، عن مصادر استخباراتية غربية أن القيادة العسكرية في مصر حثت الرئيس محمد مرسي على الدخول في حرب مع أثيوبيا لإجهاض أي محاولة منها لتحويل مسار مياه النيل أو الانتقاص من حصة مصر في النهر.
وأضافت هذه المصادر أن القيادة العسكرية في مصر تشعر بأزمة قادمة مع أثيوبيا يمكنها تهديد إمدادات المياه لمصر والسودان، خاصة وأن تأمين حصة مصر من مياه النيل تعد من أهم وأكبر المشاكل الأمنية لمصر حالياً.
وتابعت المصادر، أن مرسي سعى لتشكيل تحالف عسكري مع السودان لمنع إثيوبيا من بناء سد النهضة، الذي قد يحرم مصر في حال انشائه من نحو 84 مليار متر مكعب من مياه النهر، وسيقتطع 18 مليون متر مكعب سنويا من حصة مصر من المياه.
وأوضحت المصادر، أن الجيش المصري يستعد لاحتمال صدور أوامر له بالقيام بضربات جوية ضد أثيوبيا لوقف بناء السد أو تدميره نهائياً.
وتوقعت المصادر الاستخباراتية، أن يوجه مرسى تحذيرا شديد اللهجة الى أديس أبابا لإثنائها عن استكمال بناء سد النهضة خلال الدورة المقبلة من اللجنة الفنية المصرية السودانية الاثيوبية، المقرر انعقادها في أواخر مايو المقبل.
وقالت هذه المصادر- حسب الدراسة والموقع الأثيوبي - أن الولايات المتحدة تدعم مصر في هذه الخطوة، فضلا عن أن مصر ستعتمد في هجومها على السد على الطائرات الأمريكية، التى حصلت عليها مؤخرا من واشنطن نظرا لتمتعها بخزانات وقود كبيرة تمكن المصريين من تنفيذ هجمات على السد الأثيوبي دون عوائق فنية.


مصراوي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2013)

*نادى قضاة مصر: تم التنسيق مع وكالة cnn الامريكية و tv5 الفرنسية و DW الالمانية لحضور الجمعيه العموميه يوم الاربعاء القادم و نقل الكلمات المترجمة بلغاتهم عبر شاشتهم*


----------



## بايبل333 (23 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نادى قضاة مصر: تم التنسيق مع وكالة cnn الامريكية و tv5 الفرنسية و DW الالمانية لحضور الجمعيه العموميه يوم الاربعاء القادم و نقل الكلمات المترجمة بلغاتهم عبر شاشتهم*


طيب ما تناديهم انت ابى :t17:


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> طيب ما تناديهم انت ابى :t17:



*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> طيب ما تناديهم انت ابى :t17:



ايه؟؟؟؟


----------



## بايبل333 (24 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *





+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ايه؟؟؟؟






​


يا جماعة الاستاذ صوت بيقول نادى القضاء اخذتها بهزار وقلت 
نادى القضاء انت 
بمعنى اندهى عليهم انت حد فاهم حاجة .؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ​
> يا جماعة الاستاذ صوت بيقول نادى القضاء اخذتها بهزار وقلت
> نادى القضاء انت
> بمعنى اندهى عليهم انت حد فاهم حاجة .؟



*حتى انت يا بايبل ....... ماشى ..... بس على فكرة ..... مش كل الناس اللى ممكن تهزر معاهم .... خاصة الشيوخ منهم 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2013)

*بى بى سى: مجنزرات إسرائيلية تتوغل 300 متر داخل قطاع غزة

الفصل الثانى من المسرحية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2013)

*البابا تاوضروس الثانى يزور الفاتيكان فى 10 مايو المقبل للقاء البابا فرانسيس *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2013)

*الكنيسة تدعو محمد مرسى لحضور قداس عيد القيامة..........

مليون علامة استفهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكنيسة تدعو محمد مرسى لحضور قداس عيد القيامة..........
> *



*الجبهة السلفية تطالب مرسى باستفتاء العلماء قبل حضور قداس عيد القيامة*


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكنيسة تدعو محمد مرسى لحضور قداس عيد القيامة..........
> 
> مليون علامة استفهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


اجراء طبيعى استاذى ان الكنيسة تدعو القيادة السياسية 
السياسة تتطلب نوعا ما من المرونة فى التعامل
جة مجاش مش هتفرق الفكرة ان الكنيسة يبان شكلها انها لاخلاف مع احد بصورة تدعو الى القطيعة الكاملة
احنا مش عايشين لوحدنا


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الجبهة السلفية تطالب مرسى باستفتاء العلماء قبل حضور قداس عيد القيامة*


السلفين موفقهم واضح وصريح
مشاركة الغير فى اعيادهم  لا يجوز


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اجراء طبيعى استاذى ان الكنيسة تدعو القيادة السياسية
> السياسة تتطلب نوعا ما من المرونة فى التعامل
> جة مجاش مش هتفرق الفكرة ان الكنيسة يبان شكلها انها لاخلاف مع احد بصورة تدعو الى القطيعة الكاملة
> احنا مش عايشين لوحدنا



*هذا احتفال دينى وليس ذكرى سنوية نقيمها لنتلقى فيها التهانى أو التعازى .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2013)

*الجيش الإسرائيلى يسقط طائرة بدون طيار حاولت اختراق المجال الجوى الإسرائيلى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2013)

*أعلنت بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس فى مصر، أن الكنيسة سترسل 3 دعوات رسمية فقط، لحضور قداس عيد القيامة، مخصصة لرئيس الجمهورية ورئيس مجلس الوزراء ورئيس مجلس الشورى (البرلمان).*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2013)

*تنظم صفحة "أنا آسف ياريس" -أكبر الصفحات الموالية للرئيس السابق مبارك- ، وقفة بميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين، مساء اليوم الخميس، للتضامن مع الرئيس مبارك فى ذكرى تحرير سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2013)

*وصف اللواء عبد الرافع درويش، الخبير الإستراتيجى، عيد تحرير سيناء اليوم، بأنه عيد "مر"، مضيفا: "إحساسنا الآن بأن مصر تايهة مننا، ولا أجد ما كنت أحارب من أجله وافتقاد الأمل الذى كان موجود بعد تحرير سناء".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يستقبل وزيرى السياحة والإعلام للعزاء بضحايا الخصوص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2013)

*الأنبا "قزمان" أسقف سيناء الشمالية للأقباط الأرثوذكس يصل من لندن*


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا احتفال دينى وليس ذكرى سنوية نقيمها لنتلقى فيها التهانى أو التعازى .....*


معاك استاذى انة دينى اكيد بلاشك
لكنة   يشوبة بعض الشكل السياسى وخصوصا ان دة اجراء متبع منذ فترة طويلة مع كل الانظمة السابقة سواء كنا متفقين معاها او مع خلاف


----------



## V mary (25 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكنيسة تدعو محمد مرسى لحضور قداس عيد القيامة..........
> 
> مليون علامة استفهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *



*لية كدة بس مالها التليفونات ​*


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلنت بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس فى مصر، أن الكنيسة سترسل 3 دعوات رسمية فقط، لحضور قداس عيد القيامة، مخصصة لرئيس الجمهورية ورئيس مجلس الوزراء ورئيس مجلس الشورى (البرلمان).*


اهو مرسى وقنديل معنديش معاهم  مشاكل قوى
لكن احمد فهمى دة ضايعة منة خالص فى البطييييخ ههههههه


----------



## BITAR (25 أبريل 2013)

*أكد مصدر قضائى مطلع أن المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام تقدم بالطعن  بالنقض على الحكم الصادر من دائرة 120 رجال القضاء بمحكمة الاستئناف  القاهرة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الصادر من رئيس الجمهورية بتعين النائب  العام أمام المحكمة المختصة. *
* وأكد المصدر أن النائب العام تقدم الثلاثاء الماضى أمام الدائرة المختصة بالطعن بالنقض على الحكم الصادر ببطلان تعينه نائب عاما.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *أكد مصدر قضائى مطلع أن المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام تقدم بالطعن  بالنقض على الحكم الصادر من دائرة 120 رجال القضاء بمحكمة الاستئناف  القاهرة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الصادر من رئيس الجمهورية بتعين النائب  العام أمام المحكمة المختصة. *
> * وأكد المصدر أن النائب العام تقدم الثلاثاء الماضى أمام الدائرة المختصة بالطعن بالنقض على الحكم الصادر ببطلان تعينه نائب عاما.*​



*الطعن لا يوقف تنفيذ حكم محكمة الأستئناف ...... قاعدة يعرفها الأطفال فى كى جى ون حقوق .........*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

*السفيرة الأمريكية : سيعود اليهود إلى مصر فى 2013 بعد إعلان افلاسها ..وإسرائيل ستحتلها*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

*إنهارت منذ قليل ثلاثة عقارات*

*دفعة واحدة بشارع المازني بمنطقة كرموز بالاسكندرية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

*مصادر ترجح حصول عبد المجيد على صيغة تنفيذية لعودته كنائب عام *​


----------



## BITAR (25 أبريل 2013)

*إضرام النيران ببوابة مقر الإخوان بالزقازيق*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

*لقي ثلاثة أشخاص مصرعهم وأصيب العشرات فى الاشتباكات المسلحة الدائرة الآن بسوهاج.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أبريل 2013)

*مساعي لإقالة “السيسي” وتولي “سيف الدين” الوزارة خلال أيام!*​


----------



## BITAR (26 أبريل 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الامن و المتشددين بقرية الواسطى و اخذ المتشددين يلقون بالحجارة على الكنائس من فوق اسطح المنازل و يتم الان متابعتهم من قوات الامن التى بادرت باطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع و الان يحدث كر و فر من قبل المتشددين و محاولات تخريب الان تمتد الى كنائس المنطقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*حاول عدد من عناصر "بلاك بلوك" اقتحام أسوار قصر الاتحادية وتحطيم التحصينات المبنية عند أسوار القصر، كما ألقى عدد من عناصر البلاك بلوك وألتراس ثورجى زجاجات مولوتوف والحجارة على بوابة 4 لقصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*البلاك بلوك يلقون الشماريخ والحجارة داخل "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*وصول ألتراس ثورجى وبلاك بلوك لـ"الاتحادية ".. والأمن يعزز تواجده 

وصل منذ قليل، العشرات من عناصر البلاك بلوك وألتراس ثورجى إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية أمام بوابة 4 للتنديد بحكم الرئيس مرسى ورفض أخونة الدولة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بالشرقية على "محمد حلمى مراسل شبكة" مباشر 6 إبريل و عضو الحركة، أثناء قيامه بتغطية تفريق المتظاهرين من شباب "ألترس ثورجى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*"البلاك بلوك" ينظمون وقفة داخل "محطة السادات".. وانسحاب أمن المترو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرة التحرير تصل دار القضاء بهتاف "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*وصول تعزيزات أمنية للاتحادية لمواجهة الاعتداء على القصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*ماراثون "٦ أبريل" يجوب شوارع الزمالك بالهتاف ضد المرشد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*أعلن عاصم عبد الماجد، المتحدث السابق باسم الجماعة الإسلامية استقالته من الجماعة، بسبب ما وصفه بالقيود والضوابط المفروضة عليها كباقى الأحزاب والجماعات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*مجهولون يشعلون النار فى سيارة شرطة بمحيط الاتحادية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2013)

*مصدر أمني : شيخ سلفى بحزب النور وراء أحداث “فتاة الواسطى “*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*كر وفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بمحيط "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*غدا.. افتتاح أول فندق بدون خمور بالغردقة بحضور أيمن نور وخالد سعيد 

تقام احتفالية كبرى بالغردقة، مساء غد السبت، بمناسبة افتتاح أول فندق بالغردقة بدون خمور، حيث تم تخصيص أحد طوابق الفندق للسيدات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*ماراثون "٦ إبريل" يتوجه من ميدان التحرير إلى قصر عابدين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*الأمن يطارد المتظاهرين بشارع الميرغنى لإبعادهم عن قصر الاتحادية

طاردت قوات الأمن المركزى مساء اليوم الجمعة، المتظاهرين فى شارع الميرغنى، لتبعدهم عن محيط قصر الاتحادية وأطلقت قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع على "البنزينة" المتواجدة فى منتصف شارع الخليفة المأمون.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*رئيس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية: عبد الماجد تقدم باستقالته منذ أسبوعين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين بمحيط الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*بدء مراسم تشييع ضحايا حادث الكشح بسوهاج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*قوات الأمن المركزى تنشر 6 مدرعات بمحيط قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*لاجارد: الاستقرار السياسى أهم شروط صندوق النقد لتمرير القرض لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر مساء اليوم، الجمعة، على محيط قصر الاتحادية، بتقاطع أول شارع الميرغنى مع شارع الخليفة المأمون، فيما استقرت 7 مدرعات لمكافحة الشغب أمام تقاطع الشارعين، و انخفضت أعداد المتظاهرين، بعد أن طاردتهم قوات الأمن فى جميع الشوارع المؤدية لقصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*التحقيق مع 12 متهما فى أحداث الاتحادية والنيابة تعاين القصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*هيئة الإسعاف: 20 مصابا حصيلة اشتباكات "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*"قضاة طنطا" يقرر شطب عضوية النائب العام والمتحدث باسم النيابة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*محمود شعبان: البلطجة آية من آيات الله ومرسى مقصر فى تطبيق الشرع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*مدير أمن سوهاج: أصابع الاتهام فى حادث "الكشح" تشير إلى 4 أشخاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*“البلاك بلوك” لـ” مرسى”: إن لم ترحل فاستعد للفوضى الكبرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*"القضاة": شطب النائب العام من نادى قضاة طنطا قرار يجب احترامه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*أبو سعدة: محامو الإخوان يستعدون ليكونوا قضاة بعد تمرير القانون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*وفاة طالب بالمدينة الجامعية بالأزهر.. وزملاؤه يتظاهرون لتأخر الإسعاف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*عصام سلطان: جماعات العنف ستظل موجودة.. ولن تحقق أهدافها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*طلاب الأزهر يعلنون الاعتصام أمام إدارة الجامعة بسبب وفاة أحد زملائهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*مختار نوح: "مرسى" الديكتاتور الرابع..والنيل من القضاء إسقاط للدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*"شباب الثورة " يدعو الحركات إلى التظاهر للإفراج عن "البلاك بلوك"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*اتحاد طلاب الأزهر يحمّل إدارة المدينة الجامعية مسئولية وفاة طالب الهندسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*المحامى العام لنيابات استئناف طنطا: دومة لم يمثل أمامنا حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*"البلاك بلوك" يتوافدون على شارع محمد محمود للإفراج عن زملائهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يستعد لرسامة أساقفة جدد للتعليم والأسرة والبحث العلمى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*استنفار أمنى بـ"العين السخنة" استعداداً لزيارة رئيس الوزراء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*اليوم الحكم بقضية اللوحات المعدنية المتهم فيها نظيف وغالى والعادلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*وصول 1903 سائحا إسرائيليا لمنتجعات جنوب سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*البلاك بلوك والألتراس يتجهون لمحكمة مصر الجديدة للإفراج عن المحتجزين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2013)

*تسبب  إنفجار مفاجئ بمنطقة المطرية عصر اليوم السبت , فى وفاة 3 أشخاص, وإصابة  17 وذلك بشارع خالد بن الوليد, المتفرع من شارع المطرية العمومى.وكشف  شهود عيان لـ"بوابة الوفد":"أن الإنفجار تم فى أحد المحلات تابعة لمجموعة  من الملتحين يحملون الجنسية الأردنية، حيث قاموا باستئجار هذا المحل منذ  إسبوعين .اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*أول لقاء مع البابا تاوضروس بعد أزمتى الخصوص والكاتدرائيه الساعه 9 ونص على قناة الحياه (برنامج الحياه اليوم )
لمن يهمه الامر ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*طاف طلاب جامعة القاهرة، من مختلف الحركات السياسية، والمشاركون بانتفاضة الطلاب الثانية جامعة القاهرة، وذلك لحث الطلاب بالجامعة على الاشتراك معهم فى مسيرة المتوجهة لمجلس الوزرة، والتى تطالب بإقالة وزير التعليم العالى وتحسين الأحوال الاجتماعية التعليمية بالجامعة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*اعتدى أحد طلاب كلية الحقوق بجامعة عين شمس على الموظف محمد عبد المنعم أحد أفراد الأمن المدنى بالجامعة والذى يتواجد على البوابة الرئيسة وطعنه بمطواة فى جنبه الأيسر تم نقله لمستشفى عين شمس التخصصى .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*حملة "تمرد" تدعو لمليونية أمام الاتحادية 30 يونيو لسحب الثقة من مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*انضمام طلاب هندسة شبرا لمسيرة طلاب جامعة القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*أمن عين شمس يمنع مسيرة هندسة من الدخول للحرم الجامعى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*انضمام مسيرة طلاب حلوان إلى جامعة القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*مصر تشكل لجنة سرية لكشف عمليات تجسس تتم عبر برامج اتصالات

قال مصدر مسئول بمصر، اليوم الأحد، في تصريحات للأناضول، إن هناك شبهات كبيرة لعمليات تجسس دولية تتم عبر برامج اتصالات العاملة في مصر، منها "فايبر - واتس اب - سكايب".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*مرسى لم يحسم موقفه من حضور قداس القيامة.. والرئاسة ليس لديها معلومات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*الدفاع بقضية اقتحام سجن النطرون يصر على استدعاء " مرسى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*التيار الإسلامى العام يدعو للتظاهر أمام المقر الرئيسى لـ"أمن الدولة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*طلاب عين شمس يصلون جامعة القاهرة للمشاركة فى مسيرة "الوزراء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرة طلاب الجامعات تتحرك من جامعة القاهرة إلى مجلس الوزراء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*أهالى الدويقة يقطعون طريق الكورنيش أمام ماسبيرو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*حريق محدود بجامعة عين شمس بعد انفجار كابل كهرباء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حريق محدود بجامعة عين شمس بعد انفجار كابل كهرباء*



*انفجر كابل كهرباء فى جامعة عين شمس، نشب على أثره حريقاً محدوداً، وسادت حالة من الفوضى وسط الطلاب، وتم الاتصال بغرفة عمليات الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية بالقاهرة، برئاسة اللواء هشام يوسف مدير الإدارة، لاحتواء الموقف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*النيابة تطالب "الرئاسة" بتسليمها تسجيلات أحداث اشتباكات الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*درية شرف الدين تعتذر عن حقيبة "الثقافة" فى التعديل الوزارى الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*رئيس "تنمية التجارة الداخلية": تقدمت باستقالتى اعترضا على أخونة الجهاز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*غداً.. أفراد الشرطة يبدأون التصعيد ضد "وزارة الداخلية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*بدء توافد "ألتراس ثورجى" على شارع محمد محمود بقرع الطبول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*4 مصفحات وسيارات أمن فى محيط "الوزراء" *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*الضباط الملتحون والمتظاهرون يؤدون صلاة العصر أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*بدء مظاهرة 6أبريل أمام نقابة الصحفيين للمطالبة بالإفراج عن المعتقلين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل عضو بلاك بلوك المتهم بحرق مطعم مؤمن بكفالة 100 جنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*شاهد بقضية وادى النطرون: مقتحمو أبو زعبل استخدموا طلقات إسرائيلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*وقفة بـ"الشباشب" أمام ماسبيرو لإقالة عبد المقصود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرة يوم الغضب الطلابى تسلك كورنيش النيل للوصول لمجلس الوزراء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرة يوم الغضب الطلابى تصيب الكورنيش بشلل مرورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*وائل غنيم: الإخوان يضللون الرئيس مرسى بمعلومات غير حقيقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرة الغضب الطلابى تصل مجلس الوزراء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*"ألتراس ثورجى" يصيب كوبرى أكتوبر بالشلل المرورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*اشتباكات بين أصحاب المراكب النيلية و ألتراس ثورجى أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*جامعة الأزهر توقف الأطباء المناوبين ليلة وفاة طالب الهندسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*مسيرة من شبرا تنضم لوقفة "شفت تحرش" أمام "ماسبيرو"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*"البدوى" لسفير هولندا: متمسكون بتغيير الحكومة والنائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*القبض على صهيب إمام المتهم بالاعتداء على النشطاء أمام "الإرشاد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*انتهت، منذ قليل، الاشتباكات بين أصحاب المراكب النيلية ومجموعات "ألتراس ثورجى"، بعد أن قام أصحاب المراكب بمهاجمة تظاهرات "ألتراس ثورجى"، أثناء قطعهم لكوبرى أكتوبر أعلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*"دومة" يدعو للاحتشاد أمام محكمة التجمع الخامس للتضامن مع المعتقلين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2013)

*اختيار البرادعى ضمن أفضل 10 مفكرين بالعالم*


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2013)

*شقيق "صهيب": فرقة قوات خاصة ألقت القبض على شقيقى *​


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2013)

*القبض على ضابط شرطة يتاجر فى الأسلحة فى مطروح*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2013)

*مصرع ثلاثة أثناء محاولة إنقاذ طفل سقط فى النيل بأسيوط*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2013)

*تمثيلية هابطه 
*
*"قضاة من أجل مصر" تهدد الرئيس إذا حاول سحب قانون السلطة القضائية*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_6gi8bsvmhk&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2013)

*"سلطان": *


*"الوسط"*

* لن يسحب مشروعه ولن يسمح للرئيس بالتعدى على "الشورى"*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2013)

*عادل حمودة  يكتب :السجين الهارب محمد مرسى*
*فى رقبة محمد مرسى دين لمنظمة حماس يطوق عنقه إلى حد الاختناق
و
يفرض عليه السكوت عن كل ما ترتكب فى مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2013)

*تأجيل جلسة اقتحام سجن وادى النطرون للغد والتأكيد على استدعاء الرئيس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2013)

*استقالة قدرى دميان مساعد وزير المالية من منصبه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2013)

*الدكتور عبد الشكور شعلان ممثل مصر والمجموعه العربية فى صندوق النقد الدولى:
برنامج الاصلاح الاقتصادى المصرى سيتم مراجعته من قبل خبراء الصندوق كل 3 أشهر, وقد وافق البنك المركزى على ان يكون هناك مندوب مقيم من الصندوق فى مصر ......
للتذكرة: فى أيام الخديو اسماعيل عندما زادت ديون مصر قامت أنجلترا بوضوع ما يسمى بالمندوب السامى البريطانى لضمان سداد مصر لمديونيتها.... وكان هو الحاكم الفعلى لمصر ... والخديو كان مجرد طرطور ..... يبصم خلف المندوب السامى
*


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2013)

*هتافات وقفة ماسبيرو لوزير الإعلام: *


*"فلفل شطة يا فلفل شطة.. جايين هنا ندبحله القطة" *​


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2013)

*الشحات يطالب العريان بالتوبة لتهنئته الأقباط في عيدهم *​


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2013)

*سكت دهرا وتكلم كفرا
قبيح اتعس
الشهير *

*بجمال أسعد: *
*الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تشرف على سفر الحجاج إلى القدس*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*حزب مصر القوية يهنئ الأقباط بعيد حد السعف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*الإخوان: لا نؤمن بعيد القيامة ولا يجوز حضور قداس المسيحيين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*حريق هائل بمحلات "التوحيد والنور" فى الهرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*قال حسام أبوالبخارى، المتحدث باسم التيار الإسلامى العام، إنه يبحث تنظيم ما وصفه بـ"زيارة" لمقر جهاز أمن الدولة بمدينة نصر تضم نحو 50 ألف مواطن فى الساعة الثانية فجر يوم الخميس القادم اعتراضا على الاستدعاءات التى بدأ الجهاز توجيهها لعدد من النشطاء السياسيين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حريق هائل بمحلات "التوحيد والنور" فى الهرم*



*الحماية المدنية تدفع بـ5 سيارات مطافئ لمواجهة حريق التوحيد والنور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*التيار الشعبى يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا استعدادا لـ"يوم الغضب الطلابى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*دفاع ضحايا بورسعيد يحذر من رد فعل الألتراس بإخلاء سبيل قتلة الشهداء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*إطلاق نار كثيف بين الشرطة ومجهولين فى مناطق متفرقة من أحياء بورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*كلمات قصيدة " الخروف " التي ألقتها الطفلة في حضور وزير التربية والتعليم !

 خروف العيد نطحنى وناوى يدبحنى
 بسعره الغالى جرحنى ومأمأ لى وشوّحلى

 مين انت عشان تاكل لحمى
 مين انت عشان تجيب تمنى

 بسعرى الغالى هشويك وأحطم كل غناويك
 ولا يمكن هغذيك ولا صوفى يدفيك
 ولو شفتك تبص بعين على صوفى وع القرنين
 هسنّ قرونى وبحدين ف صدرك وأنزع الكتفين

 كفايا عليك صوتى العالى.. وأنا صوتى كمان غالى
 ميسمعنيش غير الشارى يكون عنده حساب جارى

 جدير بالذكر أن نشير أن الطالبة التي ألقت القصيدة في الصف الخامس الابتدائي بمحافظة البحر الأحمر .
 وعقب انتهاء الطفلة من القصيدة أمام الوزير باغتته بقولها " حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا مرسي " ليصمت الوزير وتضعه في موقف محرج !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*وصول المتهم بالتخطيط لاغتيال مبارك لمحكمة جنايات الجيزة

وصل منذ قليل القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية مصطفى حمزة إلى محكمة جنايات جنوب الجيزة، لنظر محاكمته المتهم فيها بقلب نظام الحكم والانضمام لجماعة محظورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

_*محامى 6 إبريل: أمر ضبط وإحضار سراً لـ"أحمد ماهر" مؤسس الحركة*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*الأمن يكثف تواجده أمام مجمع محاكم القاهرة الجديدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*شلل مرورى بمحور 26 يوليو بسبب انقلاب 3 سيارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*شهود: مشاجرة بالشماريخ سببت حريق التوحيد والنور بالهرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*تنحى قاضى جنح المرج عن نظر قضية سب "سلطان" لشفيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*شلل مرورى على الأوتوستراد لانفجار ماسورة مياه بالبساتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*شلل مرورى بكورنيش المعادى إلى دار السلام لتشاجر عدد من السائقين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*6 إبريل تنفى صدور قرار بضبط وإحضار أحمد ماهر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*براءة أحمد المغربى فى قضية الاستيلاء على أرض القاهرة الجد**يدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*لليوم الثالث على التوالى شرطة المرور تنتشر بـ"ميدان التحرير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*مسئول بـ"الوزراء": رئيس البورصة تقدم باستقالته أكثر من مرة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2013)

*قرر المسنشار أحمد طلعت قاضى المعارضات ورئيس محكمة جنح مستأنف الوايلى ، اليوم إخلاء سبيل 10 متهمين تم القبض عليهم فى الأحداث، التى جرت أمام الكاتدرائية بعدما وجهت لهم النيابة تهم تهمة القتل والشروع فيه وإحداث تلفيات بالكاتدرائية وذلك بضمان محل إقامتهم ..*​​*أية الهبل دة ؟؟؟؟*​*أزاى تهمة قتل وشروع فى قتل تاخد إخلاء سبيل بضمان محل الأقامة *​*!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​*يا أما الناس بتكتب أى كلام فى أى كلام *​*يا أما النائب الخصوصى أخترع لنا قوانين جديدة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قرر المسنشار أحمد طلعت قاضى المعارضات ورئيس محكمة جنح مستأنف الوايلى ، اليوم إخلاء سبيل 10 متهمين تم القبض عليهم فى الأحداث، التى جرت أمام الكاتدرائية بعدما وجهت لهم النيابة تهم تهمة القتل والشروع فيه وإحداث تلفيات بالكاتدرائية وذلك بضمان محل إقامتهم ..*
> 
> *أية الهبل دة ؟؟؟؟*
> *أزاى تهمة قتل وشروع فى قتل تاخد إخلاء سبيل بضمان محل الأقامة *
> ...


*مفيش جديد ....... منظومة فاسدة طول عمرها ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شلل مرورى بمحور 26 يوليو بسبب انقلاب 3 سيارات*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *شلل مرورى على الأوتوستراد لانفجار ماسورة مياه بالبساتين*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *شلل مرورى بكورنيش المعادى إلى دار السلام لتشاجر عدد من السائقين*



*اليوم العالمى للشلل المرورى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2013)

*الفندق الإسلامي بالغردقة طبقا لما قاله صاحب الفندق فى برنامج العاشره مساء ...مسموح فية......
1- لبس البيكينى للسياح"بس فى الحمام بتاعهم"
2- شرب الخموربس الخمور بتاعتهم الى جايين بيها
3- مسموح للأجانب مبيت الغير متزوجين فى غرفة واحدة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## SALVATION (29 أبريل 2013)

الضرورات تبيح المحذورات يا استاز صوت صارخ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

*مصر ترفع قيمة رسوم قناة السويس بدءاً من منتصف ليل اليوم
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

*الجيش يضبط سفينة قطرية تفرغ نفايات خطيرة في البحيرات المرة .. وبعد ساعة أوامر من مكتب الإرشاد بالإفراج عن السفينة بدون تحقيق !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن الإسماعيلية بعد تبادل لإطلاق النار من ضبط سيارة ملاكي بداخلها بندقية آلية، و125 طلقة نارية، وقنبلتين يدويتين شديدتي الانفجار و15 جراما من مخدر الهيروين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)

*النائب العام يحيل بلاغا ضد مرسى والشاطر والعريان لنيابة أمن الدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)

*الوفد: معدلات البطالة فى عهد مرسى أكبر من عصر مبارك*


----------



## grges monir (1 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الوفد: معدلات البطالة فى عهد مرسى أكبر من عصر مبارك*


شوفى  دونا 
فى النقطة دى الاتنين سيئين جدا
يمكن لسة مرسى عشر شهور بس مبارك 30 سنة 
الالاف الخريجين لم يستفيدوا شىء من تعليمهم زيى كدة هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الفندق الإسلامي بالغردقة طبقا لما قاله صاحب الفندق فى برنامج العاشره مساء ...مسموح فية......*
> *1- لبس البيكينى للسياح"بس فى الحمام بتاعهم"*
> *2- شرب الخموربس الخمور بتاعتهم الى جايين بيها*
> *3- مسموح للأجانب مبيت الغير متزوجين فى غرفة واحدة *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ذُهان عقلى مصحوباً بأضطرابات نفسية عنيفة وأعراض دينية متوترة*
*فيه قرية سياحية فى الغردقة بقى لها حوالى 20 سنة *
*وصاحبها راجل محامى من الحزب الوطنى *
*وهو لايبيع الخمور فى قريته السياحية - ولا يمنعها - ولا يُعلن عن ذلك *
*فقط تنويه بسيط فى البروشور بخط صغير أن المنتجع لا يتوافر فيه خمور - بس كدة *
*لكن أن يُعلن عن نفسه أنه " قُرنى " كدة على الملأ ....يبقى مضطرب نفسياً*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2013)

*مصدر مسئول: دراسات سد النهضة "غير مكتملة" وهناك توقعات بانهياره*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2013)

حرس الحدود يكشف نفقًا لتهريب سيارات ويضبط 7 فلسطينيين معهم أجهزة اتصال


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2013)

*حريق هائل بمعرض للأجهزة الكهربائية تابع لشركة سامسونج بمدينه نصر....
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2013)

*الكنيسة تدعو 5 آلاف شخص لقداس عيد القيامة و600 من الكشافة للتنظيم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2013)

*هدوء حذر بمحيط الكورنيش بعد اشتباكات بين البلاك بلوك و الأمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*مصدر كنسى: الكنيسة لم تدع التيار السلفى أو الإخوان المسلمين لحضور حفل قداس العيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*اليوم .. " ظـهـور الــنور الـمـقـدس " .. 
" علــى الهــواء مباشــرة " مـن كنيسة القيــامــة ( القــــدس ) .. في تمام الساعة 11 صباحاً .. على قناة CTV ..
كل عام و أنتم بخير و سلام .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*أستراليا تعلق تصدير الماشية لمصر بسبب سوء معاملة الأبقار*


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2013)

*قضت محكمة جنح البدرشين برئاسة المستشار "محمود خطاب" حبس سائق القطار  والبراد والملاحظ سنتين مع الشغل، وكفالة 200 جنيه، وبراءة باقى المتهمين  فى حادث قطار البدرشين الذى راح ضحيته 18 مجند وأصيب 120 آخرون. والمتهمون  هم: "مجدى صموئيل جرجس، سائق القطار، وسيد حسين، مساعد السائق، ومحمد  متولى، البراد، وكريم روفائيل ملاحظ البرادين، ومحمد عبد الناصر، مهندس،  ومصطفى بركات، كُمسرى.*​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2013)

*هنأ العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على، الإخوة  الأقباط بعيد القيامة المجيد، قائلاً: "تتقدم القوات المسلحة بأصدق التهانى  وأرق الأمانى إلى المواطنين المسيحيين المصريين بمناسبة عيد القيامة  المجيد، إعادة الله عليهم بالخير والسعادة، وعلى مصرنا الحبيبة بالسلام  والمحبة والإخاء والوحدة، وكل عام وأنتم بخير".*​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2013)

*صاحب مخبز بالمنيب يعتدى على حملة وزير التموين.. وعودة يقرر إغلاقه*​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2013)

*الجنايات تمد أجل الحكم على جمال وعلاء وشفيق فى قضية أرض الطيارين*​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2013)

*تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية
 برسالة تهنئة لأقباط المهجر بهولندا
 بعيد القيامة المجيد، داعيا لهم بدوام العزة والرفعة.
طيب
 فين اهل بلدك الموجودين داخل القطر المصرى 
ولا 
انت عايز سمنه هولندى
*​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2013)

*توفيت اليوم السبت الدكتورة عائشة راتب وزيرة التأمينات والشئون الاجتماعية  سابقا
وأول سفيرة لمصر فى الخارج ..
عن عمر يناهز 85 عاما، وذلك إثر أزمة  صحية طارئة ألمت بها داخل منزلها بالجيزة. *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*تكتل القوى الثورية يزور البابا تواضروس لتهنئته بعيد القيامة المجيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*مستشار شيخ الأزهر يصل الكاتدرائية لتقديم التهنئة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*نجيب جبرائيل: لن يفرحنا قدوم الرئيس للكاتدرائية ولن يحزنا غيابه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*عادل إمام ووزيرة البحث العلمى وممثلو الداخلية يصلون الكاتدرائية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*ممثل الأزهر ومظهر شاهين ومحمد أبو حامد يصلون الكاتدرائية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*وزير الإسكان يصل الكاتدرائية مندوباً عن الرئيس للتهنئة بعيد القيامة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*"أبو الغار" يصل إلى مقر الكاتدرائية بالعباسية لتقديم التهنئة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*عادل إمام: فتاوى تحريم تقديم التهنئة للإخوة الأقباط "قلة أدب"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*وصول "عبد النور" و"الزند" لحضور قداس عيد القيامة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2013)

*سى بى سى:أعضاء بحركة 6 أبريل يوزعون البلالين على الأطفال أمام الكاتدرائية وحزب المصريين الاحرار يضع بالونين مكتوبا عليهما تهنئة للأقباط*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2013)

البث المباشر 
لقداس عيد القيامه المجيد 

http://www.coptstoday.com/Live/ctv.php​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*صباحى يصل المقر البابوى.. وقس يخاطبه: ربنا يحفظ مصر على إيديك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يودع الجنزورى حتى باب سيارته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*وزير الإعلام يصل الكاتدرائية لتهنئة البابا بعيد القيامة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*مصدر بالقضاة: النادى يستقبل عضو الجنائية الدولية خلال أيام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*الأوقاف المصرية تقرر وقف دروس الشيخ حازم أبوإسماعيل *


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2013)

أثار التصفيق الحار لشيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب ووزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي خلال قداس عيد القيامة أمس السبت، غضب الجماعة الإسلامية؛ حيث شن "مدحت الورداني" عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب البناء والتنمية، هجوماً حاداً علي البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، واتهم الكنيسة بالوقوف ضد التيار الإسلامي.

واتهم "الورداني" في تصريحات خاصة لـ "فيتو"، "بلاك بلوك" بأنهم ذراع الكنيسة للتخريب وإحداث الانفلات، مشيرا إلى أن كل ما قامت به الكنيسة منذ تولى الرئيس "محمد مرسى" للحكم يؤكد أن الكنيسة ضد الرئاسة والحكومة والمشروع الإسلامي.

وأضاف أن ما قامت به الكنيسة من تحية الأزهر والقضاء والسيسي "لعب سياسي"، مشيرًا إلى أن الكنيسة ترفض المشروع الإسلامي الحاكم لمصر وتظهر عداءها الشديد له.

وتابع:شباب الكنيسة بقيادة "تواضروس" وراء الشغب والعنف والفوضي العارمة التي تشهدها الساحة السياسية.


----------



## WooDyy (5 مايو 2013)

طب طظظظظظ فى التيار الاسلام


----------



## بايبل333 (5 مايو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> أثار التصفيق الحار لشيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب ووزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي خلال قداس عيد القيامة أمس السبت، غضب الجماعة الإسلامية؛ حيث شن "مدحت الورداني" عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب البناء والتنمية، هجوماً حاداً علي البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، واتهم الكنيسة بالوقوف ضد التيار الإسلامي.
> 
> واتهم "الورداني" في تصريحات خاصة لـ "فيتو"، "بلاك بلوك" بأنهم ذراع الكنيسة للتخريب وإحداث الانفلات، مشيرا إلى أن كل ما قامت به الكنيسة منذ تولى الرئيس "محمد مرسى" للحكم يؤكد أن الكنيسة ضد الرئاسة والحكومة والمشروع الإسلامي.
> 
> ...


البابا قال أى.....؟

قال ربنا خلق لك ودنينن اسمع من ودن وطنش من ودن


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*أبو إسماعيل: فلول مبارك فى الإعلام يقدسون الجيش والقضاء والأزهر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*5 أشخاص يقتحمون موكب رئيس الوزراء بأسلحة نارية أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*هجوم مسلح على أحد البارات فى العريش وقتل صاحبه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*الصحة: وفاة سيدة من سوهاج نتيجة إصابتها بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2013)

*الصحة: إصابة 363 شخصا بالتسمم الغذائى بالإسماعيلية وشمال سيناء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مايو 2013)

*"قنديل" يلقى كلمة فى التلفزيون المصرى بعد قليل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مايو 2013)

*الإعلان عن التعديل الوزارى 8 مساءً.. وحلف اليمن صباح غدٍ*


----------



## grges monir (6 مايو 2013)

قتل ثمانية أشخاص على الأقل وجرح المئات عندما صدم مهاجم انتحاري بسيارة ملغومة موكب الوفد القطري الذي جاء الى ​ الصومال للتدخل في الشأن الصومالي عند تقاطع مزدحم في العاصمة الصومالية مقديشو.وقال مسؤول أمني لوكالة رويترز إن ​ الوفد القطري الزائر الذي كان يستقل سيارات مصفحة تابعة لوزارة الداخلية لكن المسؤول لم يعط تفاصيل إضافية وتكتمت قطر ​ عن الامر ولم يعرف بعد اسماء المشاركين في الوفد ولكن مصادر صومالية ذكرت ان الوفد كان برئاسة مدير المخابرات القطرية​ 

وقال شاهد عيان يدعى علي يوسف "رأيت ثماني جثث بما في ذلك جثة امرأة، بعضها احترقت بشدة جراء النيران الناجمة عن ​ الانفجار. لقد كان منظرا بشعا".وذكر مراسل بي بي سي في الصومال، محمد إبراهيم، إن الانفجار أدى إلى جرح 10 ​ أشخاص.وأفادت تقارير بأن السيارة المصفحة التي استهدفها الهجوم تضررت بحيث تهشمت نوافذها الخلفية​ وانفجرت السيارة المفخخة قرب مركز شرطة في حي "الكيلومتر 4"، وهو حي مزدحم من مقديشو حيث يقصده سكان العاصمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الإعلان عن التعديل الوزارى 8 مساءً.. وحلف اليمن صباح غدٍ*



*تأخر وصول إثنين من المرشحين استوجب تأخير الإعلان عن التعديل الوزارى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تأخر وصول إثنين من المرشحين استوجب تأخير الإعلان عن التعديل الوزارى*



*أدى حضور أحد المرشحين إلى مقر مجلس الوزراء لمقابلة الدكتور "هشام قنديل"، رئيس المجلس، إلى تراجعه عن المغادرة للقاء المرشح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أدى حضور أحد المرشحين إلى مقر مجلس الوزراء لمقابلة الدكتور "هشام قنديل"، رئيس المجلس، إلى تراجعه عن المغادرة للقاء المرشح*



*قنديل قبل مغادرته: الإعلان عن التعديل الوزارى الثامنة والنصف صباحا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مايو 2013)

عاجل.. ننشر أسماء الوزراء التسعة الجدد.. أبرزهم سليمان للعدل وبجاتو للمجالس النيابية وفياض للمالية
أعلن السفير علاء الحديدي، المتحدث الرسمي لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء، أسماء 9 وزراء جدد الذين شملهم التعديل الوزاري الذي أعلن عنه الرئيس محمد مرسي.

وفيما يلي أسماء الوزراء الجدد:

1- المستشار أحمد محمد أحمد سليمان وزير العدل

2- المستشار حاتم حمد عبدالله بجاتو وزير الدولة لشئون المجالس النيابية

3- المهندس شريف حسن رمضان هدارة وزير البترول والثروة المعدنية

4- الدكتور أحمد عيسى أحمد وزير الدولة لشئون الآثار

5- الدكتور أحمد محمود على الجيزاوي وزير الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضي

6- الدكتور فياض عبد المنعم حسنين إبراهيم وزير المالية

7- الدكتور أحمد محمد عمرو دراج وزير التخطيط والتعاون الدولي

8- الدكتور علاء عبد العزيز السيد عبد الفتاح وزير الثقافة

9- يحيى حامد عبدالسميع حامد وزير الاستثمار.
والعهدة على الراوى


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2013)

عمرو دراج اللى خسر فى الانتخابات فى امبابة قدام عمرو الشوبكى بقى وزير 
اخوان ....... 
عجبت لك يا زمن


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

*قال الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة،*​*أن اختيار المستشار حاتم بجاتو، وزيرا للمجالس النيابية جاء لخبرته الطويلة فى فهم الدساتير والقوانين القديمة والجديدة*​*!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

*وعلق الدكتور ياسر برهامى، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، *​*على ترشيح المستشار حاتم بجاتو وزير للشئون النيابية والقانونية بأنه أمر عجيب. مؤكدا أنه لا يتفهم هذه السياسة، *​*!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

*علق الدكتور ياسر برهامى، إن الوضع السياسى فى مصر لا يبشر وأن التغيير الوزارى لا يرضى حزب النور لأننا طالبنا بمشاركة القوى السياسية فى إدارة البلاد.*​*!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2013)

7 وزراء اخوان + حاتم بجاتو
طبعا محدش جاب سيرة ال 7 اخوان 
كله قافش على بجاتو
اخوان صيع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2013)

السجن 28 عامًا لـ«نخنوخ» و3 سنوات لشريكه بقضية حيازة سلاح ومخدرات


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مايو 2013)

*مصدر قضائي يفجر مفاجأة: المؤبد قد يكون مصير 7 من الإرشاد هربوا من السجن​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مايو 2013)

*"الفاو" تضع مصر ضمن قائمة الدول المهددة بالمجاعة بسبب الجراد*


----------



## بايبل333 (9 مايو 2013)

أكد أن لديه "CD" بالواقعة.. مرتضى منصور: وزير الثقافة الجديد علاء عبد العزيز متورط في فضيحة أخلاقية
كشف  المستشار مرتضى منصور عن تورط وزير الثقافة الجديد الدكتور علاء عبد  العزيز فى فضحية مدوية – على حد قوله- تتمثل في إجراء محادثة هاتفية مع  طالبة تتضمن عبارات فاضحة. 

وقال منصور فى مقابلة مع الإعلامى أحمد موسى فى برنامجه "الشعب يريد"  على قناة التحرير إنه يمتلك " سى دى" مسجلا عليه المحادثة الهاتفية  بالكامل. 

ورفض "موسى" إذاعة المحادثة حفاظا على مشاعر المشاهدين، وعدم الإساءة لسمعة الوزير وأسرته، والطالبة.


----------



## بايبل333 (9 مايو 2013)

ولايزال اختيار الدكتور علاء عبد المنعم مثار جدل كبير إلا أن هناك من  يربطون بين ترشيحه للوزارة وبين مقالة غريبة كتبها ونشرها على موقع بوابة  جريدة الحرية والعدالة على الإنترنت وكان عنوان المقالة " المشهد السياسى  ووهم استنساخ الثورة" وفى هذا المقال هاجم الدكتور علاء عبد العزيز  المعارضة ودافع عن نظام الإخوان .. ولهذا يرى الكثيرون أنه يمثل ما يسمى  الخلايا النائمة بالجماعة وأن اختياره كان الهدف منه أخونة الوزارة واختيار  شخصيات موالية للنظام.


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2013)

*ستاندرد آند بورز تخفض تصنيف مصر الائتمانى للمرة الرابعة وبذلك تكون مصر اصبحت تتساوي مع قبرص ويفصلها عن تصنيف اليونان نقطه واحدة

 مصر على شفير الانهيار الاقتصادي وإعلان الإفلاس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مايو 2013)

*وقعت مشاجرة بين ضابط بالقوات المسلحة وبين ضابط شرطة بمنطقة الطالبية وأطلقا الأعيرة النارية واستعان ضابط الشرطة بعدد من أقاربه بينما استدعى ضابط القوات المسلحة، الشرطة العسكرية، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مايو 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يقترح 10 مايو "عيدًا للحب الأخوى" بين المسيحيين*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 مايو 2013)

بعثت وزارة الداخلية الفلسطينية برام الله الجمعة برسائل إلى جميع الدول  التي تعترف بدولة فلسطين, تفيد أن الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي رئيس الاتحاد  العالمي لعلماء المسلمين* يحمل جواز سفر فلسطيني مزورا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

*مدعى بالحق المدنى يرفع الأذان داخل قاعة محاكمة القرن *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

*تأجيل جلسة إعادة محاكمة مبارك لـ 8 يوليو لفض الأحراز واستمرار الحبس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

*الأمطار تغرق شونة قمح بكفر الدوار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2013)

*وصلت منذ قليل سيارة ترحيلات إلى سجن طره تمهيدا لنقل الناشط السياسى أحمد ماهر مؤسس حركة 6 ابريل إلى مديرية امن القاهرة تمهيدا لإنهاء إجراءات إخلاء سبيله *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 مايو 2013)

> *وصلت  منذ قليل سيارة ترحيلات إلى سجن طره تمهيدا لنقل الناشط السياسى أحمد ماهر  مؤسس حركة 6 ابريل إلى مديرية امن القاهرة تمهيدا لإنهاء إجراءات إخلاء  سبيله *


*وكان لازمتها ايه المسرحية الهزلية من الاول

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وكان لازمتها ايه المسرحية الهزلية من الاول
> 
> *



*يمكن قرصة ودن ل 6ابريل علشان ترجع حليفه زى ما كانت او رساله موجهه للمعارضه ككل
الله اعلم ..*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2013)

*عامل يطعن زوجته عقابا على إشهار إسلامها ومحاولة رؤية ابنها بأسيوط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2013)

*سكرتير البابا : البابا تواضروس يسعى لوحدة الكنيسة قبل مجيئ المسيح*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مايو 2013)

تقرير اللجنة الخماسية عن وفاة«الجندي»: السبب حادث سيارة وليس تعذيبا


انا هههههههههههههههههههههه
السواق اللي معايا هههههههههههههه
ابويا في البيت هههههههههههههههه

محمد الجندي في قبره هههههههههههه

انتو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (13 مايو 2013)

*ياريت لو حد يفتح موضوع نتابع فيه اخبار حملة تمرد 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مايو 2013)

اشتباكات دموية امام الكنيسة الارثوذكسية ببورسعيد بين اسرتين "مسلمين" مما ادى الى اختباء احدى الاسرتين داخل الكنيسة وهددوا الامن بانهم لم يتركوا الكنيسة الا بعد تسليم الامن لجثة احد القتلى الذى مات اثرى جروحه بالاشتباكات... ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2013)

*
الاعتداء على اقباط وكنيسة قرية منبال - مطاي - المنيا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مايو 2013)

*النائب العام يأمر بإخلاء سبيل دميانة عبيد عبد النور (معلمة بإحدى مدارس الأقصر)، والمتهمة بازدراء الدين الإسلامى، وذلك بكفالة مالية قدرها 20 ألف جنيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مايو 2013)

*وزير التعليم: إلغاء الشهادة الابتدائية واعتبار الصف السادس سنة نقل عادية

عزبة ملهاش صاحب ....*


----------



## V mary (14 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النائب العام يأمر بإخلاء سبيل دميانة عبيد عبد النور (معلمة بإحدى مدارس الأقصر)، والمتهمة بازدراء الدين الإسلامى، وذلك بكفالة مالية قدرها 20 ألف جنيه*



هم مش لقيين حاجة يلمه بيها فلوس ولا اية


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2013)

*الجمعية العمومية للأمم المتحدة تقر جبهة المعارضة أنها الممثل الشرعى للشعب السورى

مؤامرة لم تحدث من قبل فى التاريخ
لك الله يا سوريا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2013)

*هجوم أسراب الجراد الزاحف على مناطق مصر الحدودية بسيناء

[YOUTUBE]NzuSQ-KEH_M[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2013)

*حبس سلمي صباحي 4 ايام علي زمه التحقيق
في قصيه جلوبل اد مارت*​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2013)

أكدت مصادر مطلعة للدستور، إن جهاز المخابرات العامة قد رفع، منذ  ما يقارب  الأسبوع، تقرير مفصل لرئاسة الجمهورية يؤكد فيه نية أحد الجماعات  المنتمية  للتيارات الجهادية السلفية تنفيذ مخطط يستهدف عناصر من القوات  المسلحة  والشرطة المتواجدة فى سيناء.
     	وقالت المصادر، إن مؤسسة الرئاسة لم تتعامل مع التقرير الأمني بجدية  ولم  يصدر عنها أى تعليمات لكيفية التعامل مع هذه المعلومات، مما أدى لتردد   قيادات الأجهزة المعنية في التصدي لهذا المخطط واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة   للحيلولة دون وقوعه, وهو ما أثمر عن تنفيذ عملية اختطاف الجنود السبعة فجر   الخميس بسهولة ودون أدنى مقاومة.
 
 
 
 
 
 
الدستور
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مايو 2013)

*وفاة مريضة فى العناية المركزة بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء عن مستشفى «البحوث»
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وفاة مريضة فى العناية المركزة بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء عن مستشفى «البحوث»
> *


*حمل  حسن البرنس القيادي الإخواني ونائب محافظ الإسكندرية , في تدوينة علي  حسابه الشخصي علي موقع التواصل الإجتماعي الفيس بوك، النظام السابق مسئولية  إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي .

وقال البرنس أن القائمين علي وزارة الكهرباء أرجعوا  الإنقطاع الى نقص إمدادات الغاز الطبيعي الى محاطت التوليد وهو ما إعتبرةه  نتيجة لساسيات النظام السابق والتي ادت الي بيع الغاز الطبيعي وحرمان الشعب  المصري منه قائلا :”لن نسامح من استنزف حقول الغاز المصرية وباعه ببلاش”.

يذكر ان محافظة الاسكندرية شهدت بالامس إنقطاع التيار  الكهربائي في العديد من المناطق وهو مالاقي سخط من المواطنين بسبب تزامنها  مع إمتحانات الطلاب في المدارس والجامعات.

الفجر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مايو 2013)

*إعصار يضرب ولاية أوكلاهوما الأمريكية يخلّف 91 قتيلاً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2013)

*اليوم الاحتفال بتدشين سد النهضة الاثيوبى *


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اليوم الاحتفال بتدشين سد النهضة الاثيوبى *


هتبقى مية وكهربا
مشروع النهضة  ماشى  زيى الصاروخ هههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2013)

*فى خبر عاجل على قناة الحياه 
قاضى التحقيق يطلب رفع الحصانة عن النائب صبحى صالح القيادى الاخوانى ويأمر بضبطه وأحضاره هو وعصام سلطان لاهانتهم السلطه القضائيه....*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2013)

*" الصوفية " : سنجمع توقيعات لـ تمرُد و مولد السيدة سيكون ثورة ضد مرسي.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2013)

*
حذير هااااااااااااااااااااااام جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 فتنه جديده ....بعد ماخربت عاوزين يدخلوا الكنيسه طرف 
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل متهمي أحداث الكاتدرائية بكفالة 2000 جنيه.

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

*باريس توقف عرض دار الاوبرا الفرنسيه تضامنا مع رئيسه دار الاوبرا في مصر !! ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

*وزير الرى: سد النهضة الأثيوبى سيزيد العمر الافتراضى للسد العالى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مايو 2013)

*جنايات القاهرة تؤيد حفظ التحقيقات فى أحداث ماسبيرو​*


----------



## V mary (31 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جنايات القاهرة تؤيد حفظ التحقيقات فى أحداث ماسبيرو​*



دة من امبارح الخبر الجميل دة 
ولا تعليق سوي ربنا يتصرف


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مايو 2013)

*رويترز: 63 مصاب فى مظاهرات اليوم بتركيا والمصادمات تصل الى العاصمة أنقرة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2013)

*الكل باطل ....... الكل مستمر 

 هذا هوحكم الدستورية.... 

وعلى مصر أن تعيش فى الحرام*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2013)

*الدكتور العالم المصرى - أحمد زويل , مصاب بسرطان فى النخاع ...​*


----------



## SALVATION (3 يونيو 2013)

عااااااااجل |

سبب اطلاق النار فى جليم

من عدة شهور قتلت عائلة نجاع (اصحاب فرن نجاع بغبريال و هم من الصوامعة ) حمادة ابو عوف ابن ابو عوف جزار ( و هم من سوهاج السبع نزات )بمنطقة المساكن بشدس و اليوم اخذ ابناء ابو عوف الئأر بقتل بلال نجاع و سعيد كبدة باطلاق النار عليهم من سلاح الى بميدان جليم و الضحايا داخل سيارتهم الاوبترا و تبين وجود سلاح الى داخل السيارة و فر الجناة على متوسيكلاتهم و لم يتم القبض عليهم الى الان.!!!

.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2013)

*رئيس وزراء أثيوبيا : مجموعة من المحامين الاثيوبيين تسجل لقاء الرئيس مرسي ومن معه اليوم وتتجه به للأمم المتحدة والمحكمة الجنائية الدولية بسبب قيام الرئاسة المصرية بتحريض دول مجاورة لأثيوبيا وتأجيج الوضع الداخلي للبلد وخطة لاختراق المخابرات الاثيوبية علي الهواء مباشرة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2013)

*باقى من الزمن ساعة و تنعقد المحكمة 

 نرجو منكم جميعا الصلاة و التضرع الى الله من اجل دميانة حتى يتحنن الرب عليها و يخرج من الحبس نفسها و يبطل مشورة اخيتوفل ضد دميانة و شعب الله لانه هو صانع العجائب و الى الابد رحمته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2013)

*حجز قضية المعلمة المتهمة بازدراء الإسلام بالأقصر إلى يوم الثلاثاء للحكم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2013)

اصابه 6 اقباط
بعد اعتداء مجهولين علي احد الاحتفالات 
الدينيه في واحد من اديره اسيوط



الشروق




حد من اسيوط يطمنا 
اكيد دير المحرق


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Sb1j5shgbIc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اصابه 6 اقباط
> بعد اعتداء مجهولين علي احد الاحتفالات
> الدينيه في واحد من اديره اسيوط
> الشروق
> ...



*اشتباكات بين اقباط ومسلمين فى دير المحرق تسفر عن 7 اصابات وانباء عن تعرض راهب للسحل .. !!*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 يونيو 2013)

> اعتداء على زوار ومصليين ورهبان بالدير المحرق بمحافظة اسيوط  واصابة 7 جميعهم من الاقباط


الاخوة بتوع خير امة اخرجت للناس اللى بعثوا   رحمة للعالمين  ::: بيشاركوا  فى الاحتفالات الرهبانية القبطية بطريقتهم داخل الاديرة 
والطريف اننا ننتظر الXXXXXXXعبدالله  بدر
يعلل لنا   سبب   الهجوم الاجرامى  كما   علل لنا   الهجوم على الكاتدرائية ..
تفضل .*.تفضل  يا ابن الش.*..عب


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2013)

*بجاتو متزوج من ابنة عوض محمد عوض القيادى الاخوانى بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين .......​*


----------



## چاكس (5 يونيو 2013)

*تمكن ضباط مباحث القوصية باسيوط من ضبط احد المتهمين بالاعتداء على 8 اقباط ،مساء امس ، خلال زيارتهم لدير المحرق بالقوصية .
تعود احداث الواقعة الى تلقى اللواء ابوالقاسم ابوضيف مدير امن اسيوط اخطارا من مركز شرطة القوصية ،مساء امس ،يفيد قيام بعض البلطجية باحد المقاهى المجاورة للدير ،بالاعتداء على 8 اقباط فى محاولة للتحرش ببعض الفتيات المرافقات لهم اثناء زيارتهم لدير المحرق للمشاركة فى احتفالات الدير السنوية .
واكد اللواء حسن سيف ، مدير المباحث الجنائية بمديرية امن اسيوط انه تم فرض كردونات امنية حول منطقة دير المحرق لتأمين الدير وحماية الزائرين ، بالاضافة الى تشكيل فرق بحث عن الجناة الهاربين بعد معرفة اسمائهم من خلال شهود عيان ،وتمكنت قوات المباحث من القبض على " على سلامة رزق سيد" 50 سنة صاحب الغرزة التى حدثت بها المشاجرة ،وجارى ضبط باقى المتهمين .*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2013)

*قطر تفاجئ مصر وتشترط سداد ثمن الغاز قبل أسبوعين من شحنه
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قطر تفاجئ مصر وتشترط سداد ثمن الغاز قبل أسبوعين من شحنه
> *
> ​



*قلة أصل عادية ...... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2013)

*أتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجا

اليوم السابع | انفراد.. اجتماع سرى بين الشاطر وعمرو موسى بمنزل أيمن نور: 
*​


----------



## V mary (5 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجا
> 
> اليوم السابع | انفراد.. اجتماع سرى بين الشاطر وعمرو موسى بمنزل أيمن نور:
> *​



تمام تمام سري باردوااااا


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2013)

*مصادر: جبهة الإنقاذ تبحث إبعاد موسى بعد لقائه بالشاطر*


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2013)

*نجل الشاطر: والدى ليس له علاقة بأحداث "سيتى ستارز".. ويطالب بالدقة*

نفى حسن خيرت الشاطر ما تم تداوله بشأن علاقة المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب  المرشد بمحلات "سفنس" بسيتى ستارز، مؤكدا لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه ليس له  علاقة من قريب أو بعيد بهذه المحلات.

وقال حسن، إن بعض الإعلاميين يستخدمون المهندس خيرت كشماعة لتشويه صورته  ونسب الأخبار له، متمنيا من الصحفيين والإعلاميين أن يتقوا الله فى نشر  الأخبار والتحقق من مدى صحتها قبل النشر، مشددا على أن هناك الكثير من  الشائعات، التى تطال والده دون أن يكون له علاقة بها خلال الفترة الماضية.

وأضاف أن المهندس خيرت دائما واضح أمام الجميع، وليس لديه شيء ليخفيه عن  الناس، مستشهدا بالآية الكريمة: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ  فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين).

وكانت اندلعت مشاجرة بين عمال وموظفى مجموعة سوبر ماركت "سبينز" داخل "سيتى  ستارز" وبين أمن المبنى، وتردد أن مَن وراء هذه الأزمة هو المهندس خيرت  الشاطر.

وكان رد العمال هو الاحتجاج والإضراب عن العمل، وحينما تدخل الأمن اشتبكوا  معهم مما نتج عنه تهشيم، وتكسير جميع الوجهات الأمامية للمحلات داخل  المبنى، الأمر الذى أدى إلى إخلاء المول من الزائرين والمشترين.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2013)

*اثيوبيا تستدعي سفير مصر لاستيضاح «تهديدات» اجتماع مرسي بالقوى الوطنية
                                                                         قالت وزارة الخارجية الإثيوبية، الأربعاء، إنها استدعت السفير المصري  لدى إثيوبيا، محمد إدريس، للاستيضاح منه عن التهديدات التي وجهها إلى  إثيوبيا مشاركون في اجتماع الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي مع القوى الوطنية،  الإثنين الماضي.                                      وأصدرت الوزارة بيانا أوضحت فيه أنها طلبت من السفير المصري لديها  «ردا سريعا ورسميا من الحكومة المصرية بشأن التهديدات» التي صدرت خلال هذا  الاجتماع، بحسب البيان.
* *
                    المصرى اليوم                                                          
*​


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2013)

ملخص المقلب اللى شربه عمرو موسي 
دعوة عشا من ايمن نور لمناقشة الاوضاع الراهنه 
يروح هناك يلاقى خيرت الشاطر 
وفى نفس الوقت صحفيه من اليوم السابع تكون هناك فينتشر الخبر كما النار فى الهشيم 
ويبقى هو اهم خبر على الساحه النهاردة 
ويختفى خبر مشكله سيتى ستارز وسبنس وعدم تجديد ادارة المول لسبنس عقد الايجار  
انتظروا قريبا زاد فى سيتى ستارز 
برافو يا شاطر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يونيو 2013)

*طلبت  وزارة الخارجية الإثيوبية تفسيرا رسميا من مصر بعد تعليقات من ساسة  يقترحون هجوم مصر أو تدمير السد الذى تبنيه إثيوبيا فى منبع نهر النيل،  وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الإثيوبية دينا مفتى اليوم أن السفير  المصرى لدى إثيوبيا تم استدعاؤه لتوضيح "التعليقات العدائية". وقد صدر قرار بترحيل السفير المصرى بأثيوبيا بعد ان اصبحت نية مصر عدائية ويعتبر هذا بدأ ناقوس الحرب رسمياً. وبدأت إثيوبيا منذ أسبوع تحويل مجرى النيل الأزرق لإفساح المجال  لمنشأتها الكهرومائية التى تبلغ تكلفتها 4.2 مليار دولار، والتى يطلق عليها  سد النهضة الإثيوبى الكبير.   أديس أبابا ـ أثيوبيا (أ ب)*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2013)

*حرب  شوارع بين "البلاك بلوك" والمواطنين بشارع الوحدة بإمبابة تحول شارع  الوحدة بمنطقة إمبابة إلى حرب شوارع، جراء تبادل إطلاق النيران بين مجموعة  من شباب "البلاك بلوك" بأرض الجمعية و"أهالى المنطقة، وسط حالة من الفراغ  الأمنى والفزع بين قائدى السيارات والمارة. وتسود الآن حالة من الرعب  بين أهالى المنطقة المحيطة بشارع الوحدة، بسبب الاشتباكات الدائرة وأصوات  الرصاص والمفرقعات، حيث استخدم الطرفين البنادق الآلية والخرطوش  والمولوتوف. 

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*الشيخ محمد حسان: لا يجوز إسقاط محمد مرسي لأن له شرعية قرآنية ونبويّة

[YOUTUBE]LW0AJqI82pY[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2013)

*
     أذاعت القناة العاشرة على التلفزيون الإسرائيلى خبرا عن تعرض موكب الرئيس السورى بشار الأسد لإنفجار مما أسفر عن إلحاق إصابات فادحة بالموكب .

     وأضافت القناة أن الأسد أصيب بإصابات فادحة.
 
 
 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2013)

*أنباء عن مقتل أحمد سبايدر علي يد الجيش الحر بسوريا


             7-6-2013 | 21:10








                                       أكدت "الشبكة السورية الاخبارية" عن مقتل  أحمد سبايدر بأيدى الجيش الحر فى مدينة القصير اليوم "الجمعة" عند أخذه  لصورة تذكارية فى ساحة القصير.
    وتابعت "الشبكة" أن النظام يتحفظ على الجثة والكتمان على الخبر، مؤكده على تواجده فى مستشفى الزعيم بحمص.
    يذكر أن النظام السورى قد رقى سبايدر من رتبة عميد ركن إلى لواء.

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2013)

*المسؤول التنفيذي لـ«تجرد»: سنقبض على مؤسس «تمرد».. وسننزل المظاهرات بالمصاحف*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2013)

*حريق هائل يلتهم شركة الإسكندرية للزيوت والصابون​*


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2013)

*ارتفاع حصيلة الاشتباكات فى "دراو" بأسوان إلى 4 قتلى و11 مصابا*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2013)

*تحاول الأجهزة الأمنية بأسوان، السيطرة على مشاجرة نشبت، بعد عصر اليوم،  بين عائلتى "أبو عمار" و"أبو دقن" بمدينة دراو، ولا تزال عمليات الكر والفر  بالأسلحة النارية بين العائلتين مستمرة حتى كتابة هذه السطور.*
* على جانب آخر، سجلت مشرحة دراو سقوط 4 قتلى من الجانبين، واستقبل مستشفى أسوان الجامعى 11 مصاباً ما بين طلقات وكدمات وكسور.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2013)

*ارتفاع حرائق البحيرة إلى 50 حريقا والجيش يواصل السيطرة عليها*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2013)

*ذكرت الإذاعة السودانية اليوم السبت، أن الرئيس عمر حسن البشير أمر اليوم  السبت، بوقف ضخ النفط من جنوب السودان عبر الحدود من يوم الأحد، ولم تذكر  الإذاعة تفاصيل أخرى فى الخبر العاجل الذى أرسل لمستخدمى الهواتف المحمولة  فى السودان.*
* وكان الدولتان اتفقتا فى مارس الماضى على استئناف صادرات النفط الخام من  جنوب السودان عبر منشآت السودان النفطية بعد حل خلافات على رسوم النقل  وقضايا أخرى.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2013)

​ *قررت المحكمة الدولية طبقا  لما فعلته إثيوبيا من عدم احترام الاتفاقيات الدولية المبرمة عام 1902 و  1929 والمحددة لحقوق مصر على مجرى النيل ، ولم يقم المجتمع الدولى وعلى  رأسه الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بردع الجانب الإثيوبى.** و  حكمت بقرار ازالة للسد المعرف باسم " سد النهضة الاثيوبي " تم اتخاذ جميع  الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال كل مخالفة على حدة، وإخطار النيابة  العامة لتتولى التحقيق، وتواصل الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها فى الحملة الأمنية  الموسعة لإزالة جميعالسدود على المسطح المائى لنهر النيل.  * *حمل تنفيذ رقم 6847 لسنة 2013 إلى سفراء إثيوبيا وإسرائيل والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ضد قيام إثيوبيا ببناء سد النهضة. *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2013)

* بالصور.. عااااااااجل جدااااااااا مصرع قس في حادث مروع الان *


​ *
*​ *انتقل الى الامجاد السمائيه قدس ابونا انطونيوس كاهن كنيسه الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس ببورسعيد  اثر حادث خطير اذكرنا يا ابى امام عرش النعمه*​ * 

​ *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2013)

*اليوم السابع | شاب بالمنصورة ينتحر غرقا فى النيل مرددا: "الله يخرب بيتك يا مرسى" 

*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2013)

*مصر #النهضة #اثيوبيا #هشام_قنديل

 «قنديل» منح شركة بناء السد الإثيوبى معلومات سرية

 |جريدة الوطن|

 فى مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، كشف الدكتور هشام النشوى كبير مهندسى وزارة  الرى، عضو لجنة الهيدرولوجيا بمنظمة اليونيسكو، عن أن الدكتور هشام قنديل  رئيس الوزراء، أمدّ شركة «بلبادس» الهولندية، التى وضعت تصميم سد النهضة  الإثيوبى، بمعلومات وبيانات سرية عن إيرادات النهر والفيضان فى مصر، أثناء  توليه وزارة الرى فى عام 2011، ما ساعد الشركة، المملوكة لشخصيات يهودية،  فى إنجاز التصميم.

 وقال «النشوى» لـ «الوطن» إن «قنديل» وقع وقتها  على اتفاقية لإتاحة المعلومات، برعاية الاتحاد الأوروبى، و17 منظمة غير  حكومية، وشركة «بلبادس»، مقابل مبلغ هزيل لم يتجاوز 4٫5 مليون يورو، حصلت  بموجبه الشركة الهولندية على دراسات وملفات ومعلومات سرية، تهدد الأمن  القومى لمصر. وأكد «النشوى» أن «قنديل» أقر الاتفاقية، وأمر بإعداد اللائحة  المالية لها، دون عرضها على المجلس العسكرى، ودون توقيع رئيس الجمهورية،  أو العرض على مجلس الشعب، مشيراً إلى أنه التقى «قنديل» وأبلغه خطورة الوضع  بخصوص أزمة مياه النيل، وأنه نظم المنتدى الأفرو آسيوى لتكنولوجيا البيئة  والمياه بحضور المسئولين فى دول حوض النيل، ورجال أعمال ذوى صلة برئيس  وزراء إثيوبيا الراحل ميليس زيناوى ورئيسى السودان وجنوب السودان عمر  البشير وسلفا كير، فكان رد قنديل: «لو إنت مناسبهم مفيش فايدة»، ما يؤكد  أنه ليس لديه اهتمام بحل الأزمة حسب وصف «النشوى».

 وتابع  «النشوى»: البنك الدولى نجح فى خداع مصر، ودفعها إلى المضى قدما فى اتفاقية  «عنتيبى»، ما وضعها فى موقف صعب، ضد 11 دولة تمثل الأغلبية، لافتا إلى أن  إسرائيل استغلت معلومة إهدار مصر 13 مليار متر مكعب من حصتها فى تحريض دول  الحوض ضد مصر.

 وأوضح أن الشركة الهولندية المنفذة شركة مغمورة، ما  يثير المخاوف من انهيار السد، بقصد أو بغير قصد، لأنه «ترابى». وقال إن  التصميم القديم الذى أنجزته الشركة منذ عشر سنوات، كان بغرض توليد  الكهرباء، وفقا لسعة 14.3 مليار متر مكعب مياه، لكن السعة الحالية 74  مليارا، ما يؤكد تحويل غرضه إلى الزراعة، أو تمرير المياه عبر أنفاق وأحواض  فى مسارات أخرى إلى إسرائيل، عن طريق البحر الأحمر، وهو المشروع الذى  وضعته إسرائيل منذ 20 عاماً.

*





​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

*قال الدكتور رضا مسعد رئيس عام امتحانات الثانوية العامة، إن هناك مدرسين  أجابوا على الأسئلة الأربعة المسربة 
من امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية للثانوية  العامة، وتمت إحالتهم للشئون القانونية، 
مضيفا: "هنحاسبهم وندبحهم".

*******************
تدبحهم ؟؟!!!!
ياحلاوة التعليم ياولاد ...اذا كان دة كلام المسئول فى حكومة الأخوان
يبقى الطلبة تعمل أية بقى ؟؟
فتة ؟؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أكد المهندس محمد الظواهرى، القيادى بالسلفية الجهادية فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": *​​ *[FONT=&quot]"الذين تم دعوتهم لحضور اجتماع الرئيس كانوا محسوبين على الجهاديين، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم انتقلوا للعمل السياسى، ورضوا بالنظام الديمقراطى والعلمانى، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبذلك لا ينتمون لتيار السلفية الجهادية".[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقال "الظواهرى": "أحد مميزات السلفية الجهادية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنها لا تجيز العمل بالنظام السياسى لتطبيق شرع الله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذين تم دعوتهم لحضور اللقاء ينتمون لحزب سياسى، ولذلك فالآن هم ليسوا جهاديين، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة لهم بالجهاد، ولكنهم عملوا بالجهاد قبل دخولهم العمل السياسى".[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2013)

*"الشيخة ماجدة" تتنبأ مجدداً:"مرسي سيسلم السلطة للجيش وزلزال كبير سيضرب مصر"

*​*6/10/2013 2:38 PM​​




​
كشفت الشيخة ماجدة ، إحدى المؤيدات للرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك، إنها  شاهدت رؤية أثناء نومها أن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية , سيقوم  بتسليم إدارة شئون البلاد للقوات المسلحة يوم 30 يونيو عقب مظاهرات حاشدة  تجوب شوارع مصر.

وتابعت "ماجدة" , في تصريحات صحفية , اليوم الإثنين, أن مرسى سيستعين بحماس  وحزب الله للتصدى للمظاهرات، وسيأتون عبر الأنفاق وسيسقط عدد كبير من  الشهداء.

وأكدت الشيخة ماجدة , أن حالة الغضب التى طغت على البلاد بسبب الجفاف  وانقطاع الكهرباء والظلم الواقع على مبارك لمدة عامين، مؤكدة تنبؤها بوقوع  زلزال كبير سيهز البلاد

الفجر *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2013)

*إشتباكات وكر وفر واسلحة بيضاء وعصى بين طلاب المدينة الجامعية للأزهر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2013)

*توفي اليوم والد النقيب شريف المعداوي العشري الظابط المخطوف بسيناء حزنا علي ابنه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2013)

* ﻋﻜﺎﺷــــــــــــــــــــــــــــﻪ
 ﺍﺳﺮﺍﺋﻴﻞ ﺳﺘﺘﺤﺎﺭﺏ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻳﻮﻡ 10 ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ
 ﺍﻭﺑﺎﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﺠﺮﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻼﺣﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﻻﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﻣﻨﻔﺮﺩﺍ
 ﺍﻭﺑﺎﻣﺎ ﺳﻴﻌﻠﻦ ﺣﺮﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻕ ﺍﻻﻭﺳﻂ ﺑﺤﺠﺔ ﻣﻜﺎﻓﺤﺔ ﺍﻻﺭﻫﺎﺏ
 ﺳﻴﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺗﻮ ﻟﻀﺮﺏ ﺷﺮﻕ ﻟﻴﺒﻴﺎ ﻭ ﻏﺮﺏ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﻭ ﻣﻄﺮﻭﺡ ﺑﻄﻮﻝ ﻧﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ 12 ﻳﻮﻣﺎ
 ﻭ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﻄﺮ ﺳﺘﻀﺮﺏ ﺍﺳﺮﺍﺋﻴﻞ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﺀ ﻭ ﻏﺰﺓ ﺑﻄﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳﻂ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻭﺩﻯ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺳﺮﺍﺋﻴﻞ ﺑﺤﺠﺔ ﺿﺮﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﻔﺎﻕ
 ﻭ ﺳﺘﺘﻌﻤﺪ ﻗﺘﻞ ﺑﺪﻭ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﺑﺎﺩﺗﻬﻢ ﻭ ﺍﺑﺎﺩﺓ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺷﻌﺐ ﻏﺰﺓ
 ﻭ ﺍﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻻﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻻﺭﻫﺎﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﻭ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ 30 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ
 ﺳﺘﻀﻴﻊ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﺑﺪ
 ﻭ ﺳﻴﻨﻬﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﻗﺘﺼﺎﺩ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻭ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﺠﺎﻋﺔ ﻭ ﺟﻔﺎﻑ
 ﻭ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺍﺳﻘﺎﻁ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻭ ﺣﻤﺎﺱ ﻭ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻋﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﻄﺮ*​


----------



## zezza (11 يونيو 2013)

عكاشة قال كدة !!!
الراجل ده دماغه متكلفة اوووووووووووى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2013)

* عاجل ||إخلاء سبيل جمال وعلاء مبارك في قضية التلاعب بالبورصة بضمان محل الإقامة..!!
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2013)

*"تجرد": على الغاضبين من مرسي أن "يرحلوا إلى دولة أخرى"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2013)

*جنح الاقصر تغرمه المدرسه المتهمه بازدراء الاديان 
مائه الف جنيه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2013)

*البلتاجي خرج من المطار ومعه 6 حقائب كبيرة "دون تفتيشها"      
*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]قضت محكمة جنايات الجيزة، برئاسة المستشار مصطفى سلامة، *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ببراءة جميع المتهمين فى قضية فرم مستندات أمن الدولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التى يحاكم فيها اللواء حسن عبد الرحمن الرئيس السابق لجهاز أمن الدولة، و٤٠ ضابطًا من القيادات، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لاتهامهم بفرم وحرق وإتلاف مستندات وأرشيف أفرع الجهاز عقب أحداث ثورة 25 يناير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما قررت المحكمة إحالة الدعوى المدنية إلى المحكمة المختصة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2013)

*واصل منسوب النيل انخفاضه أمام السد العالي حيث وصل اليوم الأربعاء إلى 172.50 متر بانخفاض سنتيمتر واحد عن أمس الثلاثاء, وأوضح التقرير الذي تلقاه اليوم الدكتور محمد بهاء الدين وزير الموارد المائية والري من هيئة السد العالي أن كمية المياه المنصرفة خلف السد العالي بلغت اليوم 260 مليون متر مكعب فيما بلغت كمية المياه الواردة إلى بحيرة ناصر 213 مليون متر مكعب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2013)

*انسحاب سيارات الأمن المركزي من أمام مقر الإخوان بالمقطم .. وضباط: لن نحمي فصيلا معينا
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2013)

*دمر الاهالى بباكوس مقر الاخوان بباكوس بعد قيام الاخوان بضرب شباب تمرد فى ابو سليمان وهناك تجمعات كبيره فى ابو سليمان من الاهالى لإقتحام مقرات الاخوان بأبو سليمان -الإسكندرية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يونيو 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الرئاسه : " الرئيس مرسى قد يطرح استفتاء شعبى للشعب على اجراء انتخابات رئاسيه مبكره والامر مازال تحت الدراسه " *

​


----------



## grges monir (13 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *المتحدث باسم الرئاسه : " الرئيس مرسى قد يطرح استفتاء شعبى للشعب على اجراء انتخابات رئاسيه مبكره والامر مازال تحت الدراسه " *
> 
> ​


الشعب هيقول لالالالالالالا ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الشعب هيقول لالالالالالالا ههههههه



* مش مهم الشعب 
المهم الصندوق هيقول ايه 

ما طول عمرنا بنقول لا 
مش ناقص غير اننا نكتب جواز مرسي من الرئاسه باطل :smile01
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *المتحدث باسم الرئاسه : " الرئيس مرسى قد يطرح استفتاء شعبى للشعب على اجراء انتخابات رئاسيه مبكره والامر مازال تحت الدراسه " *
> 
> ​



*ههههههههههههههه سرقوا الصندوق .... لكن مفتاحه معايا .....*


----------



## SALVATION (13 يونيو 2013)

> وهناك تجمعات كبيره فى ابو سليمان من الاهالى لإقتحام مقرات الاخوان بأبو سليمان -الإسكندرية


الحته دى معبية اخوان وسلفيين وخصوصا شارع 20 منها الاخوانى صبحى صالح​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2013)

*البرلمان الأثيوبى يوافق على اتفاقية عنتيبى .... فى رسالة للسفهاء تقول: طز فيكم *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

*رئيس أوغندا: على الدول الأفريقية بناء السدود مثل إثيوبيا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى اليوم بعد صلاة الجمعة

[YOUTUBE]wvGjQxxFtpg[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

*ما يحدث فى تركيا هو أن ضريح أتاتورك يوجد فى نفس المكان الذى سيبنى فيه المول وطبقا للدستور التركى فإنه إذا استمرت أحتجاجات ومظاهرات وأعتصامات مده 40 يوما ضد النظام الحاكم يسقط يسقط يسقط من تلقاء نفسه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

*إثيوبيا: نأمل أن تأتى مصر لمناقشة المرحلة المقبلة لمشروع سدّ النهضة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

*البورصة المصرية تخسر 45 مليار جنيه خلال الأسبوعان الماضيان*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2013)

*الحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي: وفاة "مبارك" وإعلان النبأ رسميا صباح الأحد​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2013)

*وزير التنمية المحلية على أون تى فى: سيتم توزيع الخبز المدعم عن طريق بطاقة التموين​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي: وفاة "مبارك" وإعلان النبأ رسميا صباح الأحد​*



*آسف ياريس تنفي وفاة "مبارك" وتؤكد بصحة جيدة مستقرة
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2013)

*امير قطر يستعد لتسليم السلطة الى نجله​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2013)

*وفاة الإعلامي طارق حبيب، مساء الجمعة، عن عمر يناهر 77 عامًا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*موقع"ميج نيوز" الإسرائيلى الناطق بالروسية : تظاهرات 30 يونيو فى مصر لن تمر بسلام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

_*هبوط اضطرارى لطائرة مصرية فى أيرلندا بسبب تحذير بانفجارها*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر: الأوقاف تكتشف عناصر متطرفة بالدعاة الجدد وتبحث سبل التخلص منهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*"ضباط الشرطة": لن نكون عصا النظام فى 30 يونيه

قال الرائد محمد الطنوبى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم النادى العام لضباط الشرطة، إنهم اتفقوا وعاهدوا الله وأدركوا أنهم بعد ثورة 25 يناير لن يكونوا عصا فى يد النظام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*"تمرد" تجمع توقيعات لسحب الثقة من مرسى أمام مكتب إرشاد الإخوان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يونيو 2013)

*
 نجاح زيارة الأستاذ حمدين صباحى لأثيوبيا بخصوص سد النهضة ..

 و رئيس وزراء أثيوبيا يتراجع و يوافق على التفاوض مع مصر بخصوص السد بما يتناسب مع مصلحة البلدين احتراما لحمدين صباحى

 المصدر الأهرام المسائى .
*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*هزة أرضية بقوة 6 ريختر يشعر بها سكان الساحل الشمالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*قوى سياسية تبدأ اعتصاما بـ"الكيت كات" يوم 28 يونيو استعدادا لـ30/6*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> _*هبوط اضطرارى لطائرة مصرية فى أيرلندا بسبب تحذير بانفجارها*_



*رئيس "مصر للطيران": السلطات الأيرلندية تفحص طائرتنا بحثا عن متفجرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*أعلن العاملون بشركة الخدمات البترولية "بترو تريد" أنهم سيدخلون فى إضراب عن العمل واعتصام مفتوح أمام وزارة البترول صباح غد "الأحد"، احتجاجاً على مماطلة إدارة الشركة فى تنفيذ مطالبهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*ذكرت وكالة ريا نوفستى الروسية أنه تم نشر 300 من مشاة البحرية الأمريكية، على الحدود بين الأردن وسوريا، وستتمركز قوات المارينز على الحدود مع سوريا هذا الأسبوع من أجل تمهيد الطريق الغربى لتسليح المتمردين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار": "الإخوان" تستعين بحماس لإجهاض انتفاضة 30 يونيو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*"أبو حامد": مرسى يساند الجماعات الإرهابية فى مؤتمر لتخويف الشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*ضباط الشرطة: لن نؤمن مقرات الأحزاب ولا علاقة لنا بالسياسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى: أنصار النظام السابق يريدون إشعال الوطن وسنأخذهم بكل حسم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*محمود بدر المتحدث الرسمى باسم حملة "تمرد"
 خطاب مرسى يؤكد أنه "مرعوب" ويقترب من نهايته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*دعت الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوى، مساعد رئيس الجمهورية للشئون السياسية، إلى إعطاء الرئيس المنتخب محمد مرسى الفرصة وإلا سنظل فى شارع بلا حاكم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*قال اللواء حمدى بخيت، الخبير الاستراتيجى والعسكرى، إن الرئيس مرسى أدخل كلمة الجيش خلال كلمته بمؤتمر نصرة سوريا "لإثبات أنه الرئيس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة". 

وأضاف خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "القاهرة 360" المذاع على قناة القاهرة والناس، مرسى يريد أن يؤكد أنه القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ويطمئن الجماعة أن الجيش معه. 

وأشار "بخيت" إلى أن الجيش المصرى لا يتبع أى فصيل سياسى، لأنه جيش وطنى من الشعب، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين لا ترى سوى نفسها وأهلها وعشيرتها وهم واهمون.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*أكدت وزارة الخارجية الإثيوبية، مجدّدًا أن بناء سد النهضة على النيل الأزرق لن يُؤَجَّل أو يُوقَف تحت أى ظرف.. وأنّ لغة التخويف ستعزّز فقط من التزام الشعب الإثيوبى بهذا المشروع،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*نادر بكار: مؤتمر "نصرة سوريا" كان لنصرة النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*قال المستشار شادى البرقوقى، الرئيس بناية أمن الدولة العليا، إن المتهم بالتجسس لصالح "إسرائيل" والذى ضبط أمس السبت، بسيناء تم تجنيده من قبل الموساد "الإسرائيلية" خلال عام 2011 عن طريق المراسلات الإلكترونية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*انتشار مفاجئ للجيش والشرطة بمدن شمال سيناء.. وأكمنة حول البنوك!!
انتشرت بشكل مفاجئ قوات مشتركة من الجيش والشرطة بمدن شمال سيناء، وأقامت القوات أكمنة على الطرق الرئيسية بمداخل ومخارج المحافظة، كما انتشرت أكمنة حول مقرات المصالح الحكومية والبنوك.

وقال مصدر أمنى، إن هذا الانتشار يأتى فى إطار مواجهة أى محاولات للاقتراب من مؤسسات الدولة يوم 30 يونيو القادم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*شهود عيان ..عادت طائرات الأباتشى للتحليق مجددا مساء اليوم "الأحد"، فى سماء مناطق الشيخ زويد والعريش فى شمال سيناء.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2013)

*العريان "أخر تحديث": الدستور ليس مقدسا ولابد من تعديله *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *العريان "أخر تحديث": الدستور ليس مقدسا ولابد من تعديله *



*ههههههههههههههه
فكرني بحمله لازم حازم 
اللي بقت مش لازم اوي يعني هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2013)

*عادل اسعد محمد الخياط, محافظ الأقصر الجديد, هو أحد مسئولى مذبحة الدير البحرى سنة 1997*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2013)

*حريق هائل بشارع الألفى بوسط القاهرة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2013)

*وفد من "الإرشاد" يزور الدعوة السلفية بالإسكندرية لبحث أحداث 30 يونيو​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفه بين اعضاء الاخوان والاهالى وسط الفيوم 
حوالى 15 مُصاب بينهم مُصابين بأعيره ناريه ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اشتباكات عنيفه بين اعضاء الاخوان والاهالى وسط الفيوم
> حوالى 15 مُصاب بينهم مُصابين بأعيره ناريه ..*



*بحسب وصف مُراسل المصرى اليوم لقناة الاون تى فى أن الامر من نصف ساعه كان اشبه بحرب شوارع وكان اطلاق النار عشوائى ولا تواجد للامن بشكل كافى !!
وتم تمزيق استمارات تمرد (فاضيه) ..المحلات اُغلقت .. هناك مثصابين فى حاله حرجه ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*تجمهر للقوى الثوريه أمام مبنى محافظة دمياط اعتراضاً على المحافظ الجديد ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*سائقون يقطعون طريق "كفر الشيخ – دسوق" لنقص السولار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تجمهر للقوى الثوريه أمام مبنى محافظة دمياط اعتراضاً على المحافظ الجديد ..*



*قررت القوى الثوريه اغلاق مبنى الديوان لحين اشعار اخررررررررر..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*6 إبريل بالمنوفية: تعيين محافظ إخوانى سوف يشعل نيران لن تنطفئ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*سيطرت، منذ قليل، حالة من الرعب والترقب والحذر على مدينة الفيوم خاصة الأحياء والأماكن القريبة من حى الحواتم، بعد ما شهده الحى من اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية بين الأهالى وبعض أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المشاركين فى مسيرة دعم الشريعة وشرعية الرئيس، التى دعا إليها حزب الحرية والعدالة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*غادر اللواء عادل لبيب محافظ قنا السابق، مساء اليوم الأحد، مكتبه بديوان عام محافظة قنا، وهو فى حالة من الغضب الشديد فور علمه بإعلان حركة المحافظين، ولم يقم حتى بوادع مدير مكتبه .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*نشبت، منذ قليل، مشادات كلامية واشتباكات بالأيدى وتراشق بالحجارة بين أعضاء حركة تمرد وعدد من شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أمام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بشارع شبرا،*


----------



## grges monir (17 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سائقون يقطعون طريق "كفر الشيخ – دسوق" لنقص السولار*


عندنا ضرب نار على السولار والبنزين
فية كلام بيتقال انة نقص متعمد لقطع طرق المواصلاات على المتظاهرين للذهخاب للقاهرة يوم 30 يونيو


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> عندنا ضرب نار على السولار والبنزين
> فية كلام بيتقال انة نقص متعمد لقطع طرق المواصلاات على المتظاهرين للذهخاب للقاهرة يوم 30 يونيو


*جايز جداااااا لأنه موضوع نزول المحافظات للقاهره عاملهم رعب لأنه هيكون ضغط فوق طاقتهم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2013)

*علم اليوم السابع أن حصيلة حالات الإصابة فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والأهالى بحى الحواتم وآخرين بالمسلة أمام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة وصلوا إلى 110 مصابين معظمهم من المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان والتيارات الإسلامية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرون يغلقون محافظة الدقهلية بالجنازير لمنع دخول المحافظ الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2013)

*سجلت محطات الشبكة القومية لرصد الزلازل للمرة الثانية خلال 48 ساعة هزة أرضية بقوة 5.8 درجة على مقياس ريختر وقعت جنوب جزيرة كريت بالبحر المتوسط فى الساعة الحادية عشر و11 دقيقة و39 ثانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *علم اليوم السابع أن حصيلة حالات الإصابة فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والأهالى بحى الحواتم وآخرين بالمسلة أمام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة وصلوا إلى 110 مصابين معظمهم من المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان والتيارات الإسلامية،*



*وصول ست مصابين لمستشفى القصر العينى بالقاهرة لخطورة حالتهم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*انباء عن ارتفاع قتلي الفيوم الي ثلاثة والاهالي تتوعد الاخوان*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*الشيخ علاء ابوالعزائم, شيخ الطريقة العزمية: الشيخ محمد حسان ينحدر من سلالة يهودية 

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*أنباء عن اختطاف مشعل وهنية حتى عودة الضباط المختطفين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*تجرد تعلن رسميا جمعها 11 مليون و240 ألف توقيع لدعم الرئيس

هما ليه اسمهم "تجرد" .....؟؟؟​*


----------



## fredyyy (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تجرد تعلن رسميا جمعها 11 مليون و240 ألف توقيع لدعم الرئيس​*
> 
> 
> *هما ليه اسمهم "تجرد" .....؟؟؟*​


 
*علشان تجردوا من المشاعر والأحاسيس *

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*الفريق صدقى صبحى يامر بانتشار فرقة صواريخ ميلان المحمولة على حدود مصر الشرقية مع غزة مع اومر مباشرة بضرب اى هدف متحرك يحاول عبور الحدود بطرق غير شرعية دون الرجوع الى القيادة*


----------



## fredyyy (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الفريق صدقى صبحى يامر بانتشار فرقة صواريخ ميلان المحمولة على حدود مصر الشرقية مع غزة مع اومر مباشرة بضرب اى هدف متحرك يحاول عبور الحدود بطرق غير شرعية دون الرجوع الى القيادة*


 
*هو ده الشغل الصح *

*الرخاوة لا ُتمسك صيدا *


.


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الفريق صدقى صبحى يامر بانتشار فرقة صواريخ ميلان المحمولة على حدود مصر الشرقية مع غزة مع اومر مباشرة بضرب اى هدف متحرك يحاول عبور الحدود بطرق غير شرعية دون الرجوع الى القيادة*



* هو دة الكلام المظبوط  اية كده عرفوهم ان مصر دولة عظيمة لاتسمح بلعب الاطفال*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرون يقتحمون الديوان العام لمحافظة الفيوم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oNAfaWSqe0A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*وصول نائب مدير أمن القاهرة إلى فندق انتركونتننتال بعد محاولة اقتحامه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل مبارك في قضية الكسب غير المشروع دون ضمانات​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*حريق هائل بحديقة الاورمان بالجيزة

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*تشريعية الشورى ترفض رفع الحصانة عن صبحى صالح لتعليقه على حكم مبارك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2013)

*
         عاجل.. أنباء عن إستقالة وزير السياحة احتجاجا على محافظ الأقصر الجديد
                    تواردت أنباء شبه مؤكدة عن إستقالة وزير السياحة هشام زعزوع، احتجاجا على  محافظ الأقصر الجديد، عادل الخياط، والذى ينتمى للجماعة الإسلامية.              جدير بالذكر أن عادل الخياط، محافظ الأقصر الجديد، قال في تصريحات لوكالة  «أسوشيتد برس» إنه فخور بانتمائه إلى التيار الإسلامي، مؤكدا أن منصبه  كمحافظ للأقصر لن يتأثر بانتمائه السياسي للجماعة الإسلامية.

        التحرير      *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2013)

*
" امبارح تواضروس بيقول إن من حق المسيحيين النزول يوم ٣٠ ومكتفاش بكده بل  وصفه أنه يوم الثورة التانية اللي كنيسته مشاركتش فيها اساسا لأنها كانت  متحالفة مع مبارك واعوانه ،والنهاردة أبو حامد اللي هوا بقة المتحدث غير  الرسمي للكنيسة بيقول انها اعلنت النفير العام وانهم "لن يهزموا اليوم من  قلة"
وتابع مغير الإخوان : "بيجي واحد احمق بعد كدة ويقول دي مش حرب على الإسلام".




الموجز  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2013)

*علمت مصادر صحفية أن قادة حماس الذين دخلوا القاهرة منذ أيام  وقعوا فى الفخ وانهم تم اصطيادهم كالفئران وانهم الان رهن الاقامة الجبرية .  وانه لن يتم الافراج عنهم الا بعد يوم 30 يونيو . وانه لن يفرج عنهم ايضا  الا بعد اطلاق سراح الضباط الاربعة المخطوفين .*
*واوضحت المصادر ان الهدف من وضع هؤلاء الارهابيين رهن الاقامة  الجبرية الان ، هو منع قيامهم واعوانهم بأى اعمال عنف خلال ثورة 30 يونيو  لصالح الاخوان والنظام الحاكم .*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2013)

*المتظاهرون بالمنصورة يحرقون صور "مرسي" ويدهسونها بأقدامهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*حرق مقر الأخوان بطنطا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2013)

*تكسير جميع المحلات التابعة للإسلاميين بطنطا*


----------



## grges monir (18 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تكسير جميع المحلات التابعة للإسلاميين بطنطا*


الافعال دى بتقول ان 30 يناير لو حصل لية حشد هيكون فية مشاكل كبيرة  قوى


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*الهتاف الأن فى الاقصر " عبدالناصر اصحي يا وحش ، مصر حاكمها مرسي الجحش"

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*
اعتذار 6 دول اوروبية ورفع الأقصر من برامجها السياحية بعد تعيين محافظ من الجماعة الاسلامية 

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ : ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﺍﻧﺸﺌﺖ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺳﺮﻯ ﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ 30 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﻭ ﺍﺳﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺍﻻﺳﻼﻣﻰ ﻟﺘﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﻧﺼﺮﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﻧﺠﺤﺖ ﺳﺘﺰﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﺗﻀﻊ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﻪ ﺻﻠﻴﺐ *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*أشعال سيارة محافظ كفر الشيخ فى المحلة الكبرى وانفجارها نتيجة أنفجار قنابل مسيلة للدموع كانت بداخلها​*


----------



## grges monir (18 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ : ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﺍﻧﺸﺌﺖ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺳﺮﻯ ﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ 30 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﻭ ﺍﺳﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺍﻻﺳﻼﻣﻰ ﻟﺘﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﻧﺼﺮﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﻧﺠﺤﺖ ﺳﺘﺰﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﺗﻀﻊ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﻪ ﺻﻠﻴﺐ *​


افلاس فكرى وناس مريضة
  لا يجدون الا الدين للمتاجرة بة   فى وجة فشلهم الاحمق


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*



محافظ المنوفية محمولا على الاعناق*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*بوتين لـ cnn: مرسى طاردنى من جنوب أفريقيا الى روسيا حتى استطاع لقائى ومثل هذا النوع من الرؤساء لايعيش طويلا 
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*حرق مقر الإخوان الثانى بالغربية بعد اقتحام المتظاهرين له*​


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2013)

*مصادر «مرسى» يطلب فرض الأحكام العرفية والطوارئ قبل 30 يونيو.. شاهد ماذا كان رد الجيش...!!
*
*2013-06-19 09:44:37*
*​*

* 




مصادر: «مرسى» يطلب فرض الأحكام العرفية والطوارئ قبل 30 يونيو.. والجيش يرفض​*

* كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ«الوطن» أن عدداً من قيادات القوات المسلحة رفضوا  اقتراح الرئيس محمد مرسى، بفرض الأحكام العرفية وحالة الطوارئ، قبيل أحداث  30 يونيو، مضيفة أن «مرسى» ما زال يبحث ذلك الأمر مع عدد من مستشاريه  والمقربين منه داخل قصر الاتحادية، لمنع اندلاع المظاهرات المعارضة له،  وذلك بحجة أن هناك مَن سيسعى لتغيير مسار الأحداث بافتعال فتنة طائفية،  ولحقن الدماء وتجنب المواجهات، والحفاظ على الأمن القومى. وتابعت المصادر  أن «مرسى» حاول جس نبض القوات المسلحة فى ذلك الأمر، لكنه لاقى معارضة  شديدة، من بعض قيادات الجيش، ورفضاً لأى محاولة تجعل الجيش فى مواجهة مع  الشعب، بما يخالف عقيدته، ولفتت إلى أن هذا الموضوع سيُناقش خلال اجتماع  مرتقب مع وزيرى الدفاع والداخلية ورئيس المخابرات خلال أيام. وأوضحت  المصادر أن هناك حالة قلق داخل قصر الاتحادية، واجتماعات مستمرة، وأن  «مرسى» طلب من مستشاريه وضع حلول سريعة للأزمة، وطلب التدخل الأمريكى  للوساطة مع المعارضة والضغط عليها، لقبول الحلول السياسية المعروضة عليها،  مثل تشكيل حكومة جديدة وإقالة النائب العام، وأضافت أن الرئيس قال نصاً:  «مبارك قدم تنازلات ومع ذلك رحل ولو قدمت تنازلات سيطالبون بالمزيد، لن  أقدم تنازلات حتى لا تفهم المعارضة أننى أخاف منها». وأكدت المصادر أن  مستشارى «مرسى» عرضوا عليه حلولاً أخرى، فى مقدمتها طرح استكمال مدته  الرئاسية لاستفتاء شعبى، وقالوا له إنهم واثقون بأن الكلمة الأخيرة ستكون  له، وأنهم مطمئنون لاكتساحه ذلك الاستفتاء، وأضافت أن مرسى لم يبدِ موافقة  أو رفضاً وطلب من نائب رئيس الديوان الذى يرافقه استمرار البحث عن حلول  جديدة، دون تقديم تنازلات، لأن ذلك يعنى سقوط النظام، حسبما نقلت المصادر  عن الرئيس. ولفتت المصادر إلى الدور المتصاعد لـ«أسعد الشيخة»، نائب رئيس  ديوان رئيس الجمهورية، داخل قصر الاتحادية، خلال الفترة الأخيرة، ومرافقته  لـ«مرسى» طوال الوقت، ومشاركته فى أمور عديدة، ليست من اختصاصه، ما عرضه  لخلافات مع قائد الحرس الجمهورى، بسبب تدخل «الشيخة» فى عمل الحرس  الجمهورى، والتعامل مع القوات بشكل مباشر، وهو ما رفضه قائد الحرس، مشدداً  على أن «مرسى وحده هو مَن يصدر التعليمات للحرس».​*​
*​*
*​*
* مصدر الوطن​*


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2013)

*



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2013)

*حجازى : من يرش مرسى بالماء سنرشه بالدم ..ومن ينزل يوم 30 يونيو يتحمل مسئولية نفسه
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2013)

*رفع الأحذية ضد مرسى أمام سفارة مصر بالإمارات *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2013)

*المعارضة السلمية لولي الأمر جائزة شرعًا.. ومن يكّفرون المتظاهرين السلميين منحرفون​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2013)

*                             بالامر المباشر: الجيش يغطى فشل مرسي والحكومه فى سيناء *





                               هشام قنديل                         

                              - أميره إبراهيم                          
                         نشر:                          19/6/2013 7:58 م                          – تحديث                          19/6/2013 7:58 م                      
اجتماع ساعات لحقن جرعات الحياه  لنظام ميت من  شهور والطبيب فاشل بدرجة عاجز حتى وهو يدس السم فى العسل  مكشوف، بعد اجتماع  مجلس الوزراء المصغر خرج رئيس الوزراء الدكتور هشام  قنديل ووزير التخطيط  عمرو دراج ووزير الاستثمار يحي حامد يقودهم الناطق  الصامت للرئاسه ايهاب  فهمى فى مؤتمر صحفى ملىء بالمضحكات المبكيات، فرئيس  الوزراء يتلقى الاوراق  من موظفى الرئاسه تخبره ماذا يقول وماذا يضيف  والرجل يهز رأسه بالايجاب كل  مره، ولا عجب فالفشل يجذب مزيد من الفشل.
الحكومه اجتمعت لوضع مشروع تنمية سيناء قيد التنفيذ وحددت  ثلاثة محاور  تم الانفاق عليها محور تنموى ومحمر امنى ومحور ثقافى ودعوى  «لاحظ كلمة دعوى  فى تنميه منطقه ملتهبه يسيطر عليها الارهاب المرتدى رداء  الدين بمباركة  النظام نفسه» لكنه لا يذكر كلمة عن محمر الامن والدعوة  ويتحدث عن التنموى  وخطط الاستثمار.
واعلن قنديل ان 56% من خطة العام الماضى التى كان هو رئيس  للحكومه  خلالها لم ينفذ ولم يعلن لماذا وفى حماية الناطق الصامت للرئاسه  لا يسمح  بمناقشة رئيس الحكومه فيما يقوله حتى ولو كان «المتحدث مجنون  والمستمع  عاقل»، وخرج مجلس الوزراء بكامل هيئته ليطلب من الدكتور محمد  مرسي ويوافق  الاخير على تكليف القوات المسلحه بالامر المباشر بتنفيذ ما لم  تنفذه حكومة  قنديل فى سيناء فى العام الماضى 2012/2013 وما يجب تنفيذه فى  2013/2014.
وبينما يسهب وزير التخطيط فى توضيح القرارت التى اتخذت  يختم القرارات  بقرار قال انه أخير لكنه مهم وهو الموافقه على اعتماد  شهادات سقوط القيد  لابناء سيناء لاثبات عدم ازدواج الجنسيه، وعندما طلبت  التحرير توضيحا لهذه  الكارثه علق قنديل: «يعنى فهمتى كل اللى فات وده اللى  مطلوب له توضيح وكمان  وصفتيه بالكارثه"، ثم تجاهل الاجابه بعد ورقه من  احد موظفى الرئاسه».
قنديل ووزراءه ابدوا اندهاشا شديدا عندما لاحقتهم الاسئله  اكثر من مره  عن مغزى هذا القرار خاصة انه جاء فى اعقاب اجتماع مرسي بقادة  حماس فى  القاهره وسط رفض شعبى لاستقبالهم واضطر ان يرد وزير التخطيط بان  القرار مثل  تيسيرا على تشديد قواعد تملك الاراضى فى سيناء والذى يشترط ان  يكون مصرى  الجنسيه ولابوين مصريين وغير مزدوج الجنسيه وهذا الشرط الاخير  هو المعنى  بالقرار الاخير.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2013)

*كرت مصادر صحفية أن "أبو ظبي" ابلغت الجهات المختصة في مصر أنها لن تسلم  أبدا الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح الخاسر في الانتخابات الرئاسية الأخيرة  ،مؤكدة أن دولة الإمارات ذكرت انها لن تسلم من يحتمي بأرضها وأن الطلب  المقدم من النيابة العامة المصرية مرفوض شكلا وموضوعا.





تجدر الإشارة أن الإنتربول الدولي سلم النيابة العامة في مصر خطابا يرفض  وضع الفريق "شفيق "علي قوائم الضبط والإحضار للسلطات المصرية وذلك لأنه  توجد حالة من تصفية الحسابات مع نظام سابق وهذه التصفية تعد عملا سياسيا  وليس قانونيا .
وكانت النيابة العامة قالت إنها أرسلت طلبين بضبط وإحضار، المتهم الهارب  أحمد شفيق، الأول للإنتربول الدولي لوضع المتهم على قوائم نشراته، والثاني  يسلم للجهات المعنية بالدولة التي يقيم فيها المتهم الهارب.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]T5dtsJUV2tI&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2013)

*شفيق يعود القاهرة قبل يوم 25 يونيو الجارى 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2013)

*اشتباكات فى دسوق بين الأخوان والأهالى والحصيلة حتى الآن 25 مصاب​*


----------



## grges monir (20 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شفيق يعود القاهرة قبل يوم 25 يونيو الجارى
> *​


معتقدش


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*القس سامح موريس: أن محبة الكنيسة لمصر وشعبها تدفعها أن تصلي لخير وسلام الجميع فلا يكون عنف أو تخريب أو سفك لدماء. ولأن الكنيسة تؤمن بقوة دم يسوع المسيح الذي به فدى البشرية، تصلي أن يكون هذا الدم الطاهر حماية للجميع من أي ضرر أو أذى، فيعيش الجميع في السلام الذي يعطيه لنا المسيح بدمه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*قطع العشرات من المواطنين طريق مصر إسكندرية الصحراوى، بعد "الرست" فى اتجاه القاهرة، حيث أشعلوا النار فى إطارات السيارات،​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*العشرات يقتحمون مستشفى دسوق بعد إصابات باشتباكات المتظاهرين والإخوان​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*بدء جلسة طعن النيابة على إخلاء سبيل مبارك فى قضية الكسب​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*بيريز يرأس ندوة بمشاركة مدونين من مصر والمغرب وتونس​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل علاء وجمال ورفض طعن إخلاء سبيل الريس مبارك ً وإخلاء سبيله*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2013)

*عــــــــاجــــل .. أنباء عن وفــــاة قيادي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ” محمد البلتاجي ” !!!

*​*بتاريخ20 يونيو, 2013 







محمد البلتاجي

تداولت  الأنبــــاء تفيد بوفاة قيادي جماعة الاخوان المسلمين محمد البلتاجي اثر  الاعتداء عليه و تم نقله الى المستشفى و دخوله العناية المركزة . 
و الصحفيين و الشهود عيان تؤكد  بعد دقائق من دخوله المستشفى تسارع الدكاترة بشكل ملحوظ مما ادي الى سؤال  الممرضة عن حالة المريض الان فقالت توقفت ضربات قلبه و لا نعلم ماذا يحدث و  نحاول انقاذه 
وجـــاء ذلك أثر الاعتداء عليه و معه 13 عضوا من جماعة الاخوان بعد اشتباكات بين اهالي الفيوم و أعضاء من جماعة الاخوان في مركز اطسا

المصدر
جريدة فيس مصر​​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*حركة تمرد: تجاوزنا 15 مليون توقيع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حركة تمرد: تجاوزنا 15 مليون توقيع*​


*قريت دلوقتي انهم عدو 21 مليون 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*الكونجرس الأمريكي يرفض تسليح المعارضه السوريه ويصنف الجيش الحر علي انه مجموعة من الإرهابيين​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*بالفيديو .. أبو إسلام يرد على الموبايل على الهواء: لو  قتلت البابا كان أحسن                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

*
[YOUTUBE]ADoUvDUpbTA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*فلاديمير بوتين رئيس روسيا
* *
 أمريكا تقتل الاسلامين في أفغانستان ، وتحاصرهم في غزة، وتحاربهم في مالي ، وتناصرهم في مصر ، وتسلحهم في سوريا..!!*​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2013)

*بالفيديو كلمة الدكتور صفوت حجازى وتهديده للمتظاهرين و رسالة للبابا تواضروس فى مليونيه لا للعنف*
[YOUTUBE]zS2z44F4qv0[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

*أهالي “فوه” بكفر الشيخ يحرقون 3 محلات للإخوان بعد الإعتداء علي ناشط سياسي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

*هروب صفوت حجازى الى تركيا صباح اليوم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

*قبول الطعن المقدم من الفريق احمد شفيق للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية وتحديد جلسه عاجله يوم ٢٥- ٦-٢٠١٢ للنظر في صحة الانتخابات والتي اعلن فيها فوز محمد مرسي العياط​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

*"الكرامة" يُسلم "تمرد" أكثر من 300 ألف استمارة لسحب الثقة من الرئيس​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

*مصرع سلفى بطلق نارى فى مشاجرة بالأسلحة بسبب "خلاف سياسى" بالغربية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

*براءة أسامة الشيخ فى قضية إهدار أموال ماسبيرو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

*إشعال النيران بمقر حزب النور بعد إطلاق نار من الحزب فى الغربية*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2013)

*عمرو أديب : الوضع الآن في المحلة يتطور بشكل مزعج ، إطلاق رصاص متبادل و نزول مدرعات الشارع.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

*الارهابى عاصم عبد الماجد 
 هذا الارهابي ماذا يقول على رجل يعمل فى صمت 

 اطالب بحبس و غلق مستشفي الكافر مجدي يعقوب في اسوان عشان عندي معلومات  انة كل بنت صغيرة بيقوم باغتصابها لو متنصرتش منبقاش رجالة لو سبناه و  مقفلناش مستشفي الدعارة دي .
 ------------------
  الجراح العالمي مجدى يعقوب رجع لبلده بنى مستشفى وبيعالج الناس مجانا  وبسببه هناك آلاف الاطفال اصبح لها حياه افضل واسر كاملة اصبحت سعيده بسببه
 ام انت أيها الارهابى كم قتلت من مصرين واحزنت اسر على أولادها 
 وهنا الفرق بين مدعين الاسلام و بين المصريين مسلمين و مسيحيين يا مثير الفتنة*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]اخلاء سبيل "علاء وجمال مبارك" فى التظلم على حبسهما فى الكسب غير المشروع والنيابة تستانف*​​:new6::new6::new6:

*كل يوم ( قفا ) جديد ... كل يوم
على رأى الفنان " محمد صبحى " فى مسرحية الهمجى

أءأءآآه ..**. أءأءآآه
أوؤ يوم .. أوؤ يوم 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*
شيعة العراق يطالبون بقطع إمداد مصر بالبترول ردًا على مقتل "شحاتة"

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*أنباء عن نية مرسي تشكيل محكمة ثورية لإعدام مبارك والعادلي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*قام مجهولون مساء اليوم يحملون أسلحة بيضاء و عصى خشبية بالاعتداء على مثقفى و فنانى الاسكندرية بمسرح بيرم التونسى و ذلك فى محاولة لفض الاعتصام بالقوة .*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*مسلحون يعتدون بالضرب على سائق أتوبيس رحلات يستقله 50 شرطيا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*ميناء الإسكندرية يحبط تهريب 7 آلاف قطعة سلاح قادمة من تركيا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*الرئاسة: الشرطة لن تتخاذل عن حماية البلاد فى 30 يونيو​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​


*قال  اللواء حسين كمال المدير السابق لمكتب اللواء عمر سليمان في تصريحات صحفية  له أن المؤتمر المقرر انعقاده غدا بأحد الفنادق في مصر الجديدة والمزمع –  بحسب كمال – الكشف عن اسرار تخص الرئيس محمد  مرسي ، قد تم نقله إلى مركز  اعداد القادة بالعجوزة .*

*وأضاف كمال أن الفنادق عموما لها اسبابها الخاصة بلوائحها الداخلية تمنع انعقاد مثل هذه المؤتمرات لاعتبارات أمنية.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2013)

*عاااااااااااااااجل

 انبـــأء عن تولى الفريق السيسى منصب رئاسه الوزراء مع الاحتفاظ بمنصب وزير الدفاااااااااع
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل || ايقاف الرحلات الايرانية*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*تنظيم شيعى يهدر دم قيادات سلفية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2013)

* عاجل .. اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية بين مسلمين وأقباط بالإسكندرية *






* تشهد الآن مدينة  الإسكندرية وقوع اشتباكات عنيفة بين مسلمين وأقباط فى احدى المناطق التى  استخدم فيها المواطنين الأسلحة النارية , وقاموا بإطلاق الرصاصات التى  أثارت الهلع والخوف بين السكان .





وأكد شهود عيان وقوع اشتباكات بين عدد من الشباب المسلمين و مجموعة من  الأقباط مما تسبب فى وجود خسائر مادية فادحة نتيجة لأعمال العنف .
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*ابراهيم عيسى: معلومات مؤكدة بأن خطاب مرسى الأربعاء سيتضمن إقالة الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسى واستبداله بأحد قيادات الإخوان بالجيش لأن مكتب الإرشاد يرى أنه تجاوز حدوده ومرسى سيزعم أن السيسى جزء من المؤامرة عليه وعلى الشرعيه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*وفاة شاب وإصابة العشرات في اشتباكات بين الإخوان و أعضاء حملة تمرد بالزقازيق*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2013)

*مجهولون يشعلون النيران في منشآت بشاطئ الشاطبى المقابل لاعتصام المثقفين بالإسكندرية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*القضاء الإدارى يلزم الرئيس بكشف ملابسات حادث رفح واستعادة المختطفين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*مصادر: التيارات الإسلامية ستعلن اعتصامها برابعة العدوية ومناطق أخرى لم تعلن عنها حتى 30 يونيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*مؤتمر اللواء حسين كمال, مدير مكتب اللواء عمر سليمان, اصبح الساعه 12 بدلا من 4:30 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر عسكري: السيسي لم يعرض تصريحات الجلاء على مرسي..ومستعدون لأسوأ سيناريو*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*
القبض على 8 متهمين بقتل الشيعة الأربعة بأبو النمرس بالجيزة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*النقض تؤيد إقالة عبد المجيد محمود من منصبه وترفض وقف الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*امير قطر الجديد يسحب الجنسيه القطريه من الشيخ القرضاوى ويمهله 48 ساعة لمغادرة قطر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*استطلاع لمركز بصيرة: 62% من المصريين يرفضون إعادة انتخاب مرسى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*الجبهة الإسلامية تعلن أن محمد مرسي عيسى العياط فاقد للشرعية وليس رئيساً لمصر


[YOUTUBE]b4ENeEmQeTo[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

البث المباشر للمؤتمر الصحفى لرئيس مكتب اللواء عمر سليمان

[YOUTUBE]rbL_q1i7-Pk[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*هجوم مسلح على اعتصام الفنانين والعسكريين المتقاعدين بكورنيش الإسكندرية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*توقف جميع مصانع الأسمنت فى مصر بسبب نقص الغاز​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*رئيس النور: حادث أبو مسلم نتيجة التساهل مع المد الشيعى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*يونس مخيون: يجب تشكيل حكومة تكنوقراط وتحديد موعد انتخابات البرلمان​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*الجزيرة مباشر مصر تقطع ارسالها بعدما كشف اللواء حسين كمال عن قصة انقلاب حاكم قطر على والده​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*النور: لن نشارك فى أى فعاليات يعتصم بها التيار الإسلامى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*  عاجل.. قرار المحكمة فى قضية فوز شفيق فى الانتخابات الرئاسية  *


​ 

​ *




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*





                                                   عاجل قوات الجيش تطوق مدينة الإنتاج* 

* 	أعلن مصدر عسكرى مسئول لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، عن تولى قوات المنطقة  العسكرية المركزية أعمال تأمين مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى اعتبارا من اليوم  الثلاثاء.*
* 	وأضاف المصدر للوكالة إن قائد المنطقة المركزية العسكرية اللواء أركان حرب  توفيق عبدالسميع عقد اليوم اجتماعا أمنيا بمقر مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى  بحضور رئيس مجلس إدارة المدينة حسن حامد.*
* 	وأوضح المصدر: أنه تقرر الاستعانة بعربات مدرعة وقوات من المشاة، لتأمين  المدينة بالكامل، وذلك حفاظا على المنشأة الإعلامية الكبيرة، وأداء رسالتها  الإعلامية بكل حرية.*
* 	يذكر أن "الفجر" قد انفردت اليوم بنشر تواجد أكثر من 500 مسلح إخوانى من  شباب الجماعة بالقرب من مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، استعدادا لمحاصرة المدينة  أثناء خطاب الرئيس مرسى غدا.*
* 	وذكرت مصادر مطلعة، أن خطاب الرئيس مرسى غدا سيتضمن كلمة السر لبدء تحرك  هذه المجموعات المسلحة لمحاصرة مدينة الإنتاج والسيطرة عليها.*
* 	وقد اثار تواجد مجموعات الإخوان المسلحة، الذعر والهلع بين الأهالى،  وارسلوا استغاثات عاجلة للقوات المسلحة للتصدى للمسلحين، وحماية المنطقة  منهم.
	الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*محمود سعد: بعد توقف اذاعة برنامجة "آخر النهار" "مكتوب عليا كل ثورة أتابعها من البيت"

 6/25/2013 8:16 PM

 أ ش أ

 أعلن الاعلامي محمود سعد مقدم برنامج “آخر النهار” توقف برنامجه حتي انتهاء تظاهرات 30 يونيو المقبل.

 وأكد سعد في مداخلة هاتفية مع الاعلامي جابر القرموطي خلال برنامج  "مانشيت" علي قناة "أون تي في" أن رئيس القناة أبلغ رئيس التحرير أن هذا  التوقيت مليء بالفتنة والأفضل عدم الظهور لحين هدوء الأمور.

 فيما أوضح سعد أنه يدرس الإستمرار في القناة من عدمه بعد هذا القرار، وتابع : "مكتوب عليا كل ثورة أتابعها من البيت".

 يذكر أن محمود سعد انسحب من برنامج "البيت بيتك " الذي كان يذاع علي التليفزيون المصري أثناء ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة.

 شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - محمود سعد: بعد توقف  اذاعة برنامجة "آخر النهار" "مكتوب عليا كل ثورة أتابعها من البيت"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*البنا أعلن استقالته في مقاله بالجريدة اليوم.. وأكد: نعيش أسوأ فترة في تاريخ الصحافة المصرية*


 أعلن الكاتب الصحفي محمد حسن البنا في  مقاله  اليوم الثلاثاء استقالته من منصب رئاسة تحرير جريدة «الأخبار»  القومية وذلك  احتجاجاً على ما وصفه بأسوأ فترة تمر بها الصحافة المصرية  وذلك على إثر  تدخل بعض قيادات الإخوان في السياسة التحريرية للجريدة  ومحاولتهم فرض سياسة  خاصة على الجريدة.


 وأكد البنا في مقاله أن تقديم استقالته  جاء بعد اكتشافه أن جماعة  الإخوان هي المتسببة في كل ما تمر به البلا د  من أزمات لتدخلهم السافر في  كل ما يخص رئاسة الجمهورية، كما أكد البنا  احترامه لشخص الرئيس مرسي مع  يقينه أن الإخوان فشلوا في إدارة شئون  البلاد.
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *البنا أعلن استقالته في مقاله بالجريدة اليوم.. وأكد: نعيش أسوأ فترة في تاريخ الصحافة المصرية*
> ​



*أنه أحد كبار كوادر الأخوان هو ورئيس تحرير الأهرام ...... الأستقالة تشبه القفز من المركب عندما يتأكد أنها فى سبيلها للغرق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*القوات المسلحة في طريقها لحماية ومحاصرة مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي​
قال مصري عسكري أن قواتنا المسلح بدأت التحرك في إتجاه مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي بمدينة 6 أكتوبر، وذلك لمحاصرة مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي ومنع أي مجموعات أو تيار من الاقتراب منها، او تعطيل العملين بها عن أداء رسالتهم في الأيام المقبلة، وقال المتحدث أن الجيش لن يسمح لحازم أبو إسماعيل أو غيره بمحاصرة المدينة مرة أخري.
وكانت قناة أون تي في المصرية قد أفادت منذ قليل أن اللواء أركان حرب: توحيد توفيق قائد المنطقة المركزية العسكرية قد وصل لمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، للوقوف علي أخر التطورات هناك، بعد أن تردد معلومات من وجود ما يقرب من 500 فرد مسلح من شباب جماعة الإخوان متواجدين بالقرب من مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، استعدادا لمحاصرة المدينة أثناء خطاب “مرسي” غدا
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنه أحد كبار كوادر الأخوان هو ورئيس تحرير الأهرام ...... الأستقالة تشبه القفز من المركب عندما يتأكد أنها فى سبيلها للغرق*



ا*ستفسار رفيع وعامل دايت 
محمد حسن البنا 
ده تشابه اسماء 
ولا هو ابن اللي في بالي ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ا*ستفسار رفيع وعامل دايت
> محمد حسن البنا
> ده تشابه اسماء
> ولا هو ابن اللي في بالي ؟
> *​



*لا ..... تشابه اسماء ....​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*جريدة الوطن / وزارة النقل تصدر تعليمات للسكك الحديد بعدم صرف تذاكر للقادمين إلى القاهرة​
وزارة النقل تصدر تعليمات للسكك الحديد بعدم صرف تذاكر للقادمين إلى القاهرة

 قال مصدر مسؤول في الحكومة أنها صدرت تعليمات سرية لمحطات السكك الحديد في محافظات الصعيد بعدم صرف أو بيع تذاكر للقادمين إلى القاهرة، بدعوى أنه لا يوجد حجز في تلك القطارات.

نوّه المصدر أن التعليمات أيضا صادرة لشركات النقل العام والنقل البري الحكومي منعا لتوافد المتظاهرين خلال الأيام القادمة إلى القاهرة

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

قال عامر الوكيل رئيس تحرير نشرات  بقطاع الأخبار بالتليفزيون المصري أن  صلاح عبدالمقصود وزير الإعلام يتدخل  بشكل مباشر فى صياغة الأخبار التي تخص  مؤسسة الرئاسة أو جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين ومنها ما يقوم الوزير بصياغته  بنفسه.


 موضحا أن العاملين بالتليفزيون يقومون  بجمع توقيعات للمطالبة بعدم  التدخل في صياغة الأخبار والحفاظ على حيادية  التليفزيون والأخبار التى يتم  بثهالافتا أن الجمعة الماضية شهدت قدوم أحمد  عبدالعزيز المستشار الإعلامي  بالرئاسة لمقر التليفزيون وتواجده بشكل دائم  بمبنى التليفزيون نافيا أن  يكون قد تم تجهيز مكتب خاص له لكنه يظل دائما  بمكتب شكري أبوعميرة رئيس  اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون للإشراف على كافة  الأخبار الذي يتم بثها  والموافقة عليها قبل البث​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جريدة الوطن / وزارة النقل تصدر تعليمات للسكك الحديد بعدم صرف تذاكر للقادمين إلى القاهرة​*


* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]htExA2Ha-3Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*                 شلل مروري تام في طريق القاهرة الإسكندرية الصحراوي ..وطوابير السيارات تمتد حتي 50 كيلومترا











                                                        الثلاثاء 25.06.2013 - 09:39 م                 








                  يشهد طريق مصر إسكندرية  الصحراوي الآن حالة من الشلل  المروري التام ، حيث تمتد طوابير السيارات  إلي مايقرب من 50 كم داخل  الطريق الصحراوي بدءا من بوابات "القاهرة - الاسكندرية " ، بالإضافة إلي  حالة التكدس والشلل المروري علي طريقي المحور والطرق المؤدية لـ 6 أكتوبر  بسبب نقص البنزين والسولار في محطات الوقود.

حيث اصطفت السيارات في طوابير بطول 25 كيلو متراً على محطات الوقود  انتظاراً لأخذ حصتها من البنزين والسولار ما تسبب فى حالة من الشلل المرورى  التام وتوقف الحركة على معظم الطرق بسبب الزحام.

يذكر أن أزمة نقص الوقود قد تفاقمت ووصلت إلي ذروتها اليوم فى مناطق مختلفة بأنحاء الجمهورية.

وقد  شهدت مدينة القاهرة اليوم حالة من الاختناق فى معظم المناطق بسبب نقص   البنزين والسولار وشهدت بعض المحطات مشاجرات عنيفة بين المواطنين فى اطار   التنافس على أولوية الحصول على المواد البترولية التى أصبحت عملة نادرة فى  الأسواق.


صدى البلد* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*عبد الرحمن الأبنودى يحذر واقعة أبو النمرس ستنتقل للأقباط بموافقة رأس الدولة إن كان لها رأس *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأسلحة الآلية والبيضاء بمحطة وقود ببور فؤاد*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2013)

*



*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن المصرى اليوم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أعلنت مصادر قبلية فى شبه جزيرة سيناء عن وجود مخطط أعدته الجماعات المتشددة لـ«تقطيع أوصال سيناء»، منها اقتحام المقار الأمنية وقطع الطرق وفصل المدن عن بعضها البعض، ومحاولة خطف عدد من الضباط والجنود حال سقوط الرئيس محمد مرسى خلال مظاهرت ٣٠ يونيو المرتقبة.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن المصرى اليوم *​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكد مصدر أمنى لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط ظهور عناصر تكفيرية مسلحة بسيناء، خصوصا بقريتى المهدية والعجرا، مشيرا إلى اعتزام عناصر خارجية مسلحة التسلل للبلاد لاستغلال الفعاليات السياسية التى يشهدها الشارع المصرى حاليا فى القيام بأى عمليات عدائية[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن المصرى اليوم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المسلحين أعلنوا رفضهم مظاهرات ٣٠ يونيو، وقالت إنهم لن يسمحوا بإسقاط مرسى، لأن ذلك سيعرضهم لعملية تصفية، وعودة للنظام المخلوع، وحملات الاعتقالات العشوائية، وإن سيناء لن تنعم بالاستقرار، فى حالة سقوطه، مشيرة إلى أن الأسلحة التى يمتلكها المتشددون متطورة، وحديثة عبارة عن أسلحة آلية، ورشاشات مضادة للطائرات، وقذائف «آر. بى. جى»، 
وأنهم اشترواخلال الفترة الأخيرة أسلحة حديثة، [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن المصرى اليوم *​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولفتت المصادر إلى أن هؤلاء المسلحين لا يريدون الدخول فى صدام الآن مع قوات الأمن، لكنهم هددوا بالتحرك، 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فى حالة سقوط حكم الرئيس، والصدام مع كل من قوات الشرطة والجيش.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن المصرى اليوم *​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأفادت المصادر بأن استهداف معسكر قوات الأمن المركزى برفح، فجر الاثنين، من قبل المجموعات المسلحة، يأتى فى إطار الخطة التى تم وضعها، لاختبار رد فعل قوات الأمن، فى حالة تعرض مقارها لأى اعتداء، خاصة أن الاشتباكات بين المسلحين وقوات الأمن استمرت لأكثر من نصف ساعة، 
استخدمت فيها الأسلحة الثقيلة من الطرفين[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن المصرى اليوم *​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مصدر أمنى، رفيع المستوى / رجال الشرطة والقوات المسلحة يطاردون عناصر تكفيرية مسلحة بقريتى المهدية والعجرا بشمال سيناء، مشيرا إلى توجه بعض تلك العناصر إلى منطقة جبل الحلال، بعد تضييق الخناق عليهم.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## چاكس (26 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نقلاً عن المصرى اليوم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أعلنت مصادر قبلية فى شبه جزيرة سيناء عن وجود مخطط أعدته الجماعات المتشددة لـ«تقطيع أوصال سيناء»، منها اقتحام المقار الأمنية وقطع الطرق وفصل المدن عن بعضها البعض، ومحاولة خطف عدد من الضباط والجنود حال سقوط الرئيس محمد مرسى خلال مظاهرت ٣٠ يونيو المرتقبة.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*اعتقد هيحصل خطف و قتل كمان للكثير من الرهائن .. اللى كان عايز يتحرك كان اتحرك قبليها ، على العموم هيتم تصفية كل الهمج و الرعاع و هيروح طبعا معاهم
جزء من الابرياء .. امن مصر فوق الجميع هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

*خطاب المورررسى كان 7 وقالوا هيتأخر ساعتين بقى 9 
المعلومات دى صح ؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2013)

*الإخوان: سننزل فى مصر كلها عقب خطاب الرئيس مرسى مساء اليوم*

                           الأربعاء، 26 يونيو  2013 - 14:33





                             كارم رضوان عضو مجلس شورى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين                         
 كتب محمد حجاج


 
أكد كارم رضوان عضو مجلس شورى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن أعضاء  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين سينزلون فى مصر كلها عقب خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى  الذى من المقرر أن يلقيه على الشعب المصرى مساء اليوم.

وقال عضو مجلس شورى الإخوان فى تصريحات للصحفيين أثناء وصوله إلى مقر مكتب  الإرشاد بالمقطم، وردا على سؤال "اليوم السابع" حول نزول الإخوان المسلمين  فى مدينة نصر عقب خطاب الرئيس قائلا: "ومدينة نصر بس ليه إحنا هننزل فى مصر  كلها".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​



​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*



*
*حواجز خرسانية أمام الاتحادية                         

كتب رأفت إبراهيم


أكدت مصادر أمنية أن قوات الحرس الجمهورى وقوات الأمن،   تحركت منذ  قليل لإغلاق الشوارع المؤدية إلى قصر الاتحادية بالحواجز   الخرسانية، لتأمين  محيط القصر قبل المظاهرات التى دعت إليها المعارضة يوم   30 يونيو المقبل.

وكان اللواء أشرف عبد الله، رئيس قطاع الأمن المركزى، قد أكد منذ أيام أن    الأمن المركزى سيقوم بتأمين جميع منشآت الدولة الحيوية، مضيفاً أن قوات    الحرس الجمهورى هى من ستتولى تأمين قصر الاتحادية، وإبعاد الأمن المركزى    عنه.

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل.



*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*
بالصور.. اشتباكات عنيفة بين مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسي بالمنصورة






بالصور.. اشتباكات عنيفة بين مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسي بالمنصورة                     

وقعت  اشتباكات، الأربعاء، بين الآلاف من مؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي، من التيارات  الإسلامية، ومعارضيه من أعضاء حركة «تمرد» والتيار الشعبي والدستور  بالمنصورة.
 وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن إصابة 6 أشخاص وتحطم 3 محال و4 سيارات.


 

 

 

 

 

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*



*​​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> بالصور.. اشتباكات عنيفة بين مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسي بالمنصورة
> 
> 
> ...




*ياجماعة الصورة ماسك نبله بيضرب بيها  
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خطاب المورررسى كان 7 وقالوا هيتأخر ساعتين بقى 9
> المعلومات دى صح ؟؟*



*مرسى على "تويتر": كلمتى اليوم لجميع المصريين فى تمام التاسعة والنصف مساءً


بتوقيت القاهرة أم واشنطن ...... لم يذكر هذا​*


----------



## sparrow (26 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى على "تويتر": كلمتى اليوم لجميع المصريين فى تمام التاسعة والنصف مساءً
> 
> 
> بتوقيت القاهرة أم واشنطن ...... لم يذكر هذا​*



دلوقتي في بلدنا قالوا الساعه عشرة الا ربع عشان في ماتش


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

sparrow قال:


> دلوقتي في بلدنا قالوا الساعه عشرة الا ربع عشان في ماتش



*الشروق | مصادر بـ«الرئاسة»: تأجيل خطاب الرئيس للعاشرة إلا ربع مراعاة لمباراة مصر​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*الخطاب شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الخطاب شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
> *​



*حلوة أفلام الكرتون ....... :gun:*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 يونيو 2013)

*[][][][][]   قرارات  ديكتاتورية مفزعة 
مصر داخلة منعطف  اسود        
حلول غير تقلييدية والنظام     يعتمد على البطش بخصومه      
نسخة مكررة من (السادات)   والاعتماد على  قطاع  الانصار الدينى  الشعبوى الاسلامى ..
تخوين المعارضة واحتكار صفة الثورة  لنفسه

*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2013)

ده مغيب حد فاهم منه حاجه 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*النائب العام يحيل مبارك ونجليه لمحكمة الجنايات فى قضية قصور الرئاسة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يرحمه ويصبّر اهله ...
صوره للمواطن الذي توفاه الله امس في الاشتباكات التي وقعت في المنصوره*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*يتردد الآن أنباء عن أن النائب العام أمر بضبط واحضار توفيق عكاشة لاتهامه بتكدير السلم العام وملاحقة إعلاميين آخرين ورجال أعمال، وأنباء عن إغلاق قنوات فضائية، و إقالة مسئولين معارضين للإخوان...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*انباء غير مؤكده: إحالة 32 قاضيا متهمين بتزوير انتخابات 2005 و2010 إلي التفتيش القضائي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*صدق النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله على قرار منع رجل الأعمال محمد الأمين، من مغادرة البلاد وإدراج اسمه على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر، وذلك لاتهامه بالتهرب الضريبى بما قيمته 427 مليون جنيه قيمة بيع أسهم فى إحدى الشركات التى يشغل منصب عضو مجلس إدارتها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

* النيابة العامة تعطي حق الضبطية القضائية للمواطنين قبل 30 يونيو.. والنائب العام يرفع حالة الاستعداد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*القس أنجليوس، سكرتير البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الأسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية:  الرئاسة لم تدع البابا تواضروس لحضور خطاب الرئيس كما هو متبع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

عاجل الإطاحة بالقنوات الفضائية من مجلس المنطقة الإعلامية الحرة شاهد التفاصيل                                                                     
*أكد مصدر رفيع المستوي بمدينة الانتاج  الإعلامي ، الاطاحة بمجلس إدارة المنطقة الاعلامية الحرة ، والتي تنطلق  منها بث قنوات النايل سات ، المشكل من رئيس هيئة الاستثمار والمنطقة الحرة،  وممثل النايل سات واتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون و5 مقاعد للقنوات الفضائية  وهم " النهار ، CBC ، دريم ، المحور ، مصر ٢٥ " ، حيث يتخصص هذا المجلس  بمنح تصاريح وتراخيص إصدار القنوات أو إغلاقها.

	واعلن المصدر عن البدء في إعادة تشكيل المجلس خلال ٢٤ ساعة من تاريخ حل  المجلس ، ومتابعة اعمال كافة القنوات طبقاً لقانون مدينة الانتاج الإعلامي  المتفق علية قبل التعاقد ، بالتشكيل الجديد .

	رصد*

​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يونيو 2013)

*عاااااااااااااااااااجل

 تم القبض علي عكاشة من داخل الأستوديوا الأن ,, وقناة الفراعيين تحولت الي شاشة سوداااء .
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> *عاااااااااااااااااااجل
> 
> تم القبض علي عكاشة من داخل الأستوديوا الأن ,, وقناة الفراعيين تحولت الي شاشة سوداااء .
> *



*ولسه ..دى البدايه بس ..!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*جمال الشاعر يستقيل على الهواء من ماسبيرو بسبب وقف بث برنامجه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر عسكري للجارديان: الجيش سيتدخل لتنحية مرسي ونقل السلطة لحكومة تكنوقراط إذا نزل الملايين للشوارع مثل 25 يناير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*الإعلامي عمرو أديب, عقب إصادر أمر بضبطه وإحضاره, عبر تويتر:
لو مش عايز تسمع صوت الإعلام أو مش قادر إقفله وخلاص الإعلام جزء من شرعيتك بدون حريه أعلام ما فيش شرعية
أنا في انتظار أي شيء أي لحظه ولن نكون افضل من مصطفي أمين ومحمد حسنين هيكل
لن نخاف سنظل نقول رأينا بل علي العكس أنه توصلنا لحاله انتحارية لن نخسر فيها شيء
أليس غريبا أن ٥ أو ٦ يهزوا نظاما كاملا انتم الخائفون ولن نخاف أبدا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*المستشار القانونى للفراعين: فشل القبض على توفيق عكاشة .. ومعلومات خطيرة سبب قطع الارسال

*​*6/27/2013   10:26 PM*​*



*​* ​مريم جبل 

كشف خالد سليمان، المستشار القانونى للإعلامى توفيق  عكاشة وقناة الفراعين،  أنه لم يتم القبض عليه، مؤكدا أن ظهور توفيق عكاشة  من السادسة مساء وكشف  معلومات خطيرة عن النظام أثار حفيظة الإخوان  المسلمين.​ وقال سليمان، فى تصريح خاص لـ"الفجر"، أنه صدر أمر تعسفى بقطع الارسال عن القناة، مؤكدا أنه فشلت محاولة القبض عليه.​​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*لميس الحديدي: النائب العام يعيد فتح التحقيقات ضدي في قضية اهانة الرئيس *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*في أول رد علي "مرسي" شفيق : انتظروا عودتي في أي لحظة.. ولا أخشي السجن وأقلق من "الإهانة".. وأزعجني ذكره لاسمي بلاألقاب




 الخميس 27.06.2013 - 09:12 م​*​* 
 

كتب : محمود مكاوي​في   أول تعليق له علي خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي بقاعة المؤتمرات ، أكد الفريق   أحمد شفيق - المرشح السابق للانتخابات الرئاسية- ان أكثر ما أزعجه في خطاب   الرئيس ، هو تكرار ذكر مرسي لاسمه دون ألقاب - حسب قوله-.

 واكد الفريق أحمد شفيق انه من الممكن ان يعود إلي مصر مرة اخري ، وفي اي لحظة ، قائلا : لا أخاف من السجن ولكني قلق من "الاهانة".

 وكشف  الإعلامي أسامة كمال في تصريحات خاصة لـ "صدي البلد" عن تفاصيل حواره   المرتقب مع الفريق أحمد شفيق ، والذي من المنتظر إذاعته خلال برنامج   "القاهرة 360" علي قناة "القاهرة والناس" ، موضحا ان الفريق شفيق أكد له   انه لم يلتق المستشار علي محمد أحمد النمر - قاضي ارض الطيارين - ، موضحا   انزعاجه من الاهانة التي وجهت للقضاء.

 وقال  شفيق موجها كلامه للرئيس مرسي : " لا تتكلم في شيء لا تفهم فيه " ،  وذلك  تعقيبا علي ماقاله الرئيس عن وجود شبهة فساد في صفقات شراء الطائرات ،   وأوضح خلال الحوار أسرار عمليات شراء الطائرات خلال فترة توليه وزارة   الطيران ، يذاع الحوار الليلة "الخميس" علي قناة " القاهرة والناس" في   العاشرة والنصف.





*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2013)

*
نفى اللواء عبد الموجود لطفي، مساعد وزير الداخلية لأمن الجيزة، مساء الخميس، القبض على توفيق عكاشة، مالك قناة «الفراعين»، أثناء تقديم برنامجه في مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي.

وأضاف «لطفي»، لـ«المصري اليوم»: «لم يجر القبض على عكاشة، وواقعة قطع البث عن القناة لا علاقة للداخلية به».

كان المستشار طلعت عبد الله، النائب العام، قرر، الخميس، ضبط وإحضار توفيق عكاشة، مالك قناة الفراعين، للتحقيق في البلاغ المقدم ضده، ويتهمه بنشر أخبار كاذبة.

وقال المتحدث الرسمي للنيابة العامة، الخميس: «صدر قرار النيابة العامة بضبط وإحضار المدعو توفيق يحيي إبراهيم عكاشة، وذلك على ذمة التحقيقات التي تجرى في البلاغ المقدم ضده بشأن التصريحات التي أدلى بها، الأربعاء، بقناة الفراعين والتي حوت أخباراً مكذوبة تتعلق بالهجوم على مؤسسات حكومية و سيادية، وكذا صدور قرارات تمس القوات المسلحة، والشرطة، والمخابرات العامة مما يعد نشراً بسوء قصد عن طريق وسائل الإعلام لأخبار، وبيانات، وإشاعات كاذبة من شأنها تكدير السلم العام، وإشاعة الفزع بين الناس، وإلحاق الضرر بالمصلحة العامة».*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> كان المستشار طلعت عبد الله، النائب العام، قرر، الخميس، ضبط وإحضار توفيق عكاشة، مالك قناة الفراعين، للتحقيق في البلاغ المقدم ضده، ويتهمه بنشر أخبار كاذبة.
> *


*ضبط وإحضار لية ؟ هو متهم فى جناية ؟
بيتعمل طلب حضور الأول ( إستدعاء للتحقيق ) فإن لم يستجب
يتعمل له أمر ضبط وإحضار لو جناية 
أو تتحول الى المحكمة مباشرة لو جنحة بدون ضبط وإحضار
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*استشهاد مجند بالأمن المركزي في اقتحام سيارة لكمين بمطروح​*


----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2013)

الاخوانى المتخلف محمد العمدة يدعو على نجيب سايروس وحمدين والغزالى حرب
شىء مقزز للغاية


----------



## fredyyy (28 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الاخوانى المتخلف محمد العمدة *يدعي على* نجيب سايروس وحمدين والغزالى حرب
> شىء مقزز للغاية


 
*لازم الفاشل يدعي على الناجح نفسه يكون ناجح .... :a82: ...  :dntknw:*

*لأنه لا يعلم كيف يكون ناجحًا ... **ما أسهل الدعاء *

*لكن ما أصعب النجاح ... سهر ... تفكير ... بذل ... وإصرار يقود إلى النجاح *

*.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

ﺍﺳﺘﺸﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻫﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻳﺪ
ﻣﺴﻠﺤﻴﻦ، ﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﺈﻃﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ، ﻓﺄﺭﺩﻭﻩ ﻗﺘﻴﻼ ﻭﻓﺮﻭﺍ ﻫﺎﺭﺑﻴﻦ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل.. إنفجار يهز معسكر الأمن المركزي بـ"الأحراش".. وإصابة مجندين

*​*6/29/2013 5:29 PM​*​*



​
أصيب مجندان من قوات الأمن المركزي بالوجه والعين اليوم، بشمال سيناء إثر انفجار جسم مجهول داخل معسكر الأمن المركزي بمنطقة "الأحراش" برفح.​​وذكر مصدر أمنى، أن الانفجار تسبب في إصابة المجند فتحي الشربيني ومبروك عطية بشظايا في الوجه والعين وحالتهما حرجة. تم نقل المجندين إلى مستشفى رفح العام للعلاج.​​يذكر  أن مسلحون مجهولون قاموا باطلاق النار على العميد محمد هاني، مفتش  الداخلية بشمال سيناء، مما أسفر عن استشهاده أمام استراحته بوسط العريش.​​
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*قالت مصادر أمنية، رفيعة المستوى، عصر السبت، إن قوات حرس  رئاسة الجمهورية، تلقت تعليمات مشددة من الرئيس محمد مرسي، بمنع قوات  موكبي الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، القائد العام للقوات  المسلحة، واللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، من دخول قصر القبة الرئاسي،  ظهر السبت، بمجرد وصول الوزيرين، لحضور اجتماع مع الرئيس، لبحث الخطط  الأمنية، لتأمين المظاهرات المرتقبة، الأحد، والمطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس.*
*وأضافت «المصادر»، أن قوات تأمين الوزيرين، أبدت انزعاجها من  منعهما من مرافقة «السيسي» و«إبراهيم»، إلا أن قوات الحرس أكدت أن «دواع  أمنية وراء القرار».*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*
48 قتيلا على الاقل في فى هجوم إسلاميين على 3 قرى مسيحية بوسط نيجيريا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل| براءة أحمد عز*
*2013-06-30 13:53:37* *
* 

*



* 
*     	برّأت محكمة الجنح الاقتصادية برئاسة المستشارة حنان دحروج وأمانة سر محمد  السيد رجل الأعمال أحمد عز، أمين تنظيم الحزب الوطنى "المنحل"، وعلاء أبو  الخير، العضو المنتدب لشركة حديد الدخيلة، وسمير رءوف نعمان، مدير المبيعات  بالشركة، من تهمة احتكار الحديد.  	وكانت نيابة الأموال العامة أحالت المتهمين إلى المحاكمة بتهمة ارتكاب  ممارسات احتكارية بالمخالفة للقانون رقم 3 لسنة 2005، وذلك بإلزام موزعى  الحديد باستخدام كامل الحصة الشهرية المقررة لهم، وتوقيع الجزاء عليهم فى  حال عدم استخدام هذه الحصة، فى أول تطبيق لقانون الاحتكار فى مصر، إلا أن  المحكمة نظرت القضية على مدار الفترة الماضية وقضت ببراءة عز وباقي  المتهمين.

	المصدر : الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*توفت،  قبل قليل، الأميرة فوزية ابنة الملك فاروق، وآخر أفراد العائلة الملكية فى  مصر بمدينة الإسكندرية، نظرًا لتدهور حالتها الصحية وكبر سنها.*
​


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاجل| براءة أحمد عز*
> *2013-06-30 13:53:37*
> 
> *
> ...


لا كدة كتير قوى
انا حاسس ان القرار دة طلع عشان يقولوا نظام مرسى ملهوش مكان


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا  يرحمها*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *توفت،  قبل قليل، الأميرة فوزية ابنة الملك فاروق، وآخر أفراد العائلة الملكية فى  مصر بمدينة الإسكندرية، نظرًا لتدهور حالتها الصحية وكبر سنها.*​


 

ربنا  يرحمها  هي  وأبوها


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*وفاة أحمد رشدى وزير الداخلية الأسبق عن عمر يناهز 89 عاما

انظف وزير داخلية لمصر فى العصر الحديث​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2013)

*تم إذاعة خبر على منصة رابعة العدوية منذ قليل عن تحرك سفينتان أمريكيتان بإتجاه السواحل المصريه لمحاربة مصر .. فقام الإخوان برابعة بالتهليل والتكبير ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2013)

*نقلا عن راديو مصر الان : صرح مصدر مسئول بوزارة الدفاع ان الجيش يكاد يكون تمكن من رفح ومنطقة الشيخ زويد ويفرض سيطرته الان على اجزاء من جبل الاحلال ...وصرح المجلس و الشرطة ان ساعة الصفر ستبدأ الآن لتنفيــــذ مهــــام عــــديـــده ستعلـــن نتـــائجهـــا بعــــد ســــاعـــات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2013)

*ألقت القوات المسلحة المصرية منشورا ت من طائراتها على مناطق رفح والشيخ زويد والعريش في شمال سيناء مدون فيها :

 "أبناء سيناء الشرفاء هذه قواتكم المسلحة، اطمئن فنحن كعادتنا على بعد خطوات منك، نحميك ونحمي أهلك وممتلكاتك ونعاونك وننتظر منك أن تعاوننا . فلا تسمح لأحد لا ينتمي لهذه الارض الطيبة أن يبادلنا عنف أو قتل فلن ينجو بحياته أي معتد أثيم وسيحمل وزره معه. لا تستخدم عربات دون أرقام أو تحمل سلاحا دون ترخيص أو تتحرك ليلا دون ضرورة".*


----------



## grges monir (12 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تم إذاعة خبر على منصة رابعة العدوية منذ قليل عن تحرك سفينتان أمريكيتان بإتجاه السواحل المصريه لمحاربة مصر .. فقام الإخوان برابعة بالتهليل والتكبير ...*


ههههه امريكا بقت حلوة دلوقت
مش الشيطان الاعظم كما كانوا يقولون


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2013)

سمير غطاس: الداخلية الألمانية اتهمت النظام المصري السابق برئاسة محمد مرسي برعاية 11 تنظيماً ارهابياً في سيناء , و اليوم يطالبون باطلاق سراحه , و الداخلية الفرنسية اعلنت ان مصر في عهد مرسي كانت من الدول المصدرة للارهاب و ليست الراعية له فقط , و اليوم يضغطون من اجل اطلاق سراحه , أمريكا نفسها تضغط من أجل اطلاق مرسي , 

و في النهاية , يقول الاخوان المسلمين لأتباعهم أن مرسي عدو الغرب , و أن الجيش انقلب عليه لأن الجيش "عميل" أمريكا!

و الأغرب أن أتباعهم يصدقون , و يطلقون التكبير في رابعة العدوية عندما يعلمون أن سفينتين حربيتين أمريكيتين قد تحركتا باتجاه الساحل المصري !!


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2013)

السيسى اى محاولة تدخل عسكرى امريكى فى مصر سنمحو اسرائيل من عل الخريطة تداول نشطاء سياسين على الفيس بوك ان الفريق السيسى ارسل رساله واضحة لوزير الدفاع الامريكى بان مصر ليست العراق او سوريا او اليمن وتعلمون جيدا قدارتنا العسكرية واى محاولة الى تدخل فى مصر من اجل نظام حاكم او حماية الكيان الصهيونى سوف نمحو اسرائيل من على الخريطة خلال 4 دقائق تحية للجيش المصري
اليوم السابع​


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2013)

الاخوان يعتصمون امام الاتحادية
بيستغلوا فرصة تركنا الميادين
غلطتنا مش غلطتهم


----------



## SALVATION (13 يوليو 2013)

أعلن  المتحدث الرسمى للقوات المسلحة المصرية العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على فى بيان جديد له عن تخصيص مكافأت مجزية لكل مواطن يدلى بمعلومات تفيد فى عملية القبض على البلطجية وسوف يتم أعتبار المبلغ (شاهد ملك)  وحماية أسرته  حتى لو كان من المشاركين فى أحداث الشغب شريطة الأبلاغ عن رؤوس البلطجية وذلك حبا ورغبة من القوات المسلحة فى حماية الوطن.   وناشد البيان كل من يعرف معلومات عن البلطجية أو المحرضين التوجه الى أقرب وحدة للقوات المسلحة أو الأتصال على الأرقام التالية:  إستغاثات الجيش : 16037 – 16038 - 16039,طوارئ القوات المسلحة : 19197 – 19488 – 19614,إستغاثة القوات المسلحة بالأسكندرية : 5467894 - 5461652,إستغاثات الشرطة العسكرية : 16137 - 16138,الشرطة المصرية - 24888888 - 24884500, للتبليغ عن أي فساد إداري أو عام : 16117    
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2013)

*سيارة تطلق أعيرة نارية فى ميدان تريومف قرب الاتحادية وإصابة اثنين *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2013)

*تم القبض على خلية بمدينة نصر عن طريق القوات الخاصة للداخلية وبحوزتهم ملصقات ضد الجيش وقنابل يدوية واسلحة فنص وخرطوش واجهزة اتصالات وهم مجموعة من طلبة كلية طب الازهر وموظف بالكهرباء وصاحب محل واخرين وجارى عمل اللازم*


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

اردوغان يعتبر محمد مرسي الرئيس الحقيقي لمصر

مع نفسك عليك مش علينا 
​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

الولايات المتحدة وألمانيا تتفقان على ضرورة الافراج عن مرسي         




 
              صوت روسيا 

قالت المتحدثة باسم وزارة  الخارجية الامريكية جنيفر بساك يوم الجمعة، في مؤتمر صحفي، أن واشنطن توافق  ألمانيا الرأي، بضرورة تحرير الرئيس المصري المخلوع محمد مرسي.
 وقالت ردا على سؤال حول دعوة الجانب الألماني لإطلاق سراح مرسي "نحن متفقون (مع برلين)".
 فى وقت سابق يوم الجمعة، دعت وزارة الخارجية الألمانية، إلى الإفراج عن الرئيس السابق لمصر.
 وقال المتحدث باسم الخارجية الالمانية للصحفيين "نحن ندعو إلى وضع حد للقيود المفروضة على مرسي".
 ومن المفترض أن يكون مرسي محتجزا في بناء الحرس الجمهوري في القاهرة، حيث وقعت يوم الاثنين، اشتباكات بين أنصاره والجنود.


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2013)

*أصدرت النيابة العامة فى التحقيقات التى تجريها فى أحداث ميدان النهضة بالجيزة، وأحداث محيط مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم، والأحداث الجارية أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى وقصر الاتحادية، قراراً بالتحفظ على أموال كل من: محمد بديع المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين، وخيرت الشاطر، ومحمد عزت، ومهدى عاكف، ومحمد سعد الكتاتنى، ورشاد بيومى، وعصام العريان وصفوت حجازى ومحمد البلتاجى وعصام عبد الرحمن سلطان وعاصم عبد الماجد وحازم أبو إسماعيل وطارق الزمر ومحمد العمدة وآخرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2013)

*انفجار لغم ونجاة مدرعة للجيش على طريق الشيخ زويد برفح*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2013)

*هاجم مجهولون مسلحون، منذ قليل، دورية إسرائيلية جنوب معبر كرم أبو سالم من سيناء.

وقالت مصادر مطلعة إن المجهولين أطلقوا النيران على عدد من الجنود الإسرائيليين، ولاذوا بالفرار، ووقعت اشتباكات بين الطرفين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2013)

*مواجهات بين قوات الأمن ومسلحين فى سيناء*​


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة اخوانية فى بنى سويف تطالب بعودة مرسى


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يوليو 2013)

*الجنح تقضى بحبس أبو إسلام 3 سنوات وتغريمه 10 آلاف جنيه*​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2013)

++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يوليو 2013)

*حلق منذ قليل عدد من الطائرات العسكرية أعلى ميدان رابعة العدوية حيث اعتصام أنصار الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد: ضرب نار كثيف في شوارع الجيزة والبحر الأعظم بعد وصول مسيرة من منطقة المنيب حيث قامت ميليشيات الاخوان بإغلاق كوبرى الجيزة والمداخل المؤدية إليه من شارع فيصل والهرم .. واشتباكات عنيفة بين الميليشيات الاخوانية والاهالي فى شارع المحطة .. ولا تواجد لقوات الامن حتى الان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2013)

*أصدر المستشار عدلي محمود منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت ، اليوم الأربعاء، قرارا جمهوريا بتعيين الدكتور كمال الجنزوري مستشارا لرئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات في الشوارع الجانبيه الخاصه بعمارات رابعه العدويه بين المعتصمين و السكان لمحاوله منع السكان المعتصمين من بناء مراحيض فى الحديقه خلف مسجد عبير الإسلام و التي تقع تحت عقاراتهم مباشرة و وقوع إصابات لبعض السكان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2013)

*لقى جندى بالعريش يدعى "محمود.ح.م"، (23 سنة)، مصرعه، قبل قليل، أمام قسم ثالث العريش، إثر إصابته بطلق نارى بالرقبة فى هجوم نفذه مسلحون مجهولون قبل قليل على قسم ثالث العريش. 

وقال شهود عيان، إن القوت بالقسم ردت على المهاجمين وتحلق فى سماء العريش الآن طائرة مروحية.*


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

-  قدائف صاروخية تنطلق قرب الريسه بالعريش في سيناء
-  مشايخ سيناء يدعون الى التصدي لأي عناصر تحمل سلاح بدعوى تأييد مرسي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2013)

*مقتل رئيس النيابة الذى تولى التحقيق مع الشاطر بمنزله*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أغسطس 2013)

*وهوه  الشاطر  معاه  محمول  في  السجن  علشان **يبلغ  بأسم  رئيس  النيابه  اللي  حقق  معاه!!*

*ولا  النيابه  مخترقه !! ... ولا  الحادث  عارض !!   **ولا  الخبر مشكوك  فيه !!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *وهوه  الشاطر  معاه  محمول  في  السجن  علشان **يبلغ  بأسم  رئيس  النيابه  اللي  حقق  معاه!!*
> 
> *ولا  النيابه  مخترقه !! ... ولا  الحادث  عارض !!   **ولا  الخبر مشكوك  فيه !!*​



*صدر بيان من وزارة العدل أن الوفاة طبيعية وليست جنائية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2013)

*الرئاسة تلقى بيانا بعد قليل عن الاحداث الجارية والرئيس يلقى كلمة للشعب غدا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2013)

*أعلن أحمد المسلمانى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية أن المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية يستنكر تصريحات السيناتور الأمريكى جون ماكين، ويعتبرها تدخلا غير مقبول فى الشئون الداخلية لمصر.

وقال المسلمانى فى تصريح له مساء اليوم الثلاثاء إن جون ماكين يزيف الحقائق، وأن تصريحاته الخرقاء مرفوضة جملة وتفصيلا.*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أغسطس 2013)

*بدايه  أنتفاضه  ضد  تدخل  سافر*
*في  الشأن  المصري* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2013)

*وفاة طفلة أمام كنيسة بعين شمس برصاص مجهولين .. وشهود عيان ملتحين اطلقوا النار على الكنيسة اثناء خروج المصلين 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2013)

*أغلقت القوات المسلحة شارع يوسف عباس المؤدي إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية بالأسلاك الشائكة.

كما انتشر أفراد الجيش في جميع الشوارع المؤدية إلى الميدان، وسط حالة من الشلل المرورى التام بجميع الشوارع.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2013)

*حرق 4 منازل بمركز الواسطى وكنيسه أثر الاشتباكات بين الجماعات الإسلامية وبين الاقباط وانباء عن وجود العديد من الإصابة وقوات الأمن المركزى تسيطر على الوضع وتم إخماد الحريق وفرض كردون أمنى بالمنطقة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أغسطس 2013)

ﻭﻗﻌﺖ ﻣﺸﺎﺟﺮﺓ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﺴﺤﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﻘﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﺑﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺳﻄﻲ ﺷﻤﺎﻝ ﺑﻨﻲ ﺳﻮﻳﻒ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
ﺍﻟﺨﻼﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﻄﺐ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻨﺰﻝ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺤﻴﻴﻦ ﻧﺘﺞ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻕ 7 ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﻴﺤﻴﻴﻦ.
ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻘﻠﺖ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﻱ ﻭﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﻢ ﻓﺮﺽ ﻛﺮﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻣﻨﻲ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺼﻞ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻃﺮﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺰﺍﻉ ﻭﺗﻤﻜﻨﺖ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﻃﻔﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺧﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻭﻣﻨﻊ ﺍﻣﺘﺪﺍﺩﻫﺎ ﻟﺒﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺯﻝ .
ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﺸﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﻧﺸﺒﺖ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﺴﻴﺤﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺮﻳﺔ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺤﻴﻴﻦ
ﻣﻄﺒﺎ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﻴﺎ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﻪ ﻹﺟﺒﺎﺭ ﺳﺎﺋﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺍﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﺨﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺪﺋﺔ ﺧﻮﻓﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﻄﺪﺍﻣﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﻷﻃﻔﺎﻝ .
ﺛﻢ ﺗﺠﺪﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺷﺎﺏ ﻣﺴﻠﻢ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺐ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺩﻓﻌﻪ ﻟﺸﺘﻢ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺰﻝ
ﺑﺄﻟﻔﺎﻅ ﻧﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﺒﺎﺩﻟﻮﺍ ﻗﺬﻑ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻲ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ
ﺯﺟﺎﺟﺎﺕ ﻣﻮﻟﻮﺗﻮﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺷﺘﻌﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺑﺴﺒﻌﺔ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻳﺴﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﺴﻴﺤﻴﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺮﻳﺔ


----------



## soul & life (16 أغسطس 2013)

[/SIZ*E]قال مسؤول ومصادر أمنية في مدينة العريش عاصمة محافظة شمال سيناء المصرية إن 17 شخصاً أغلبهم من الشرطة والجيش قتلوا في هجمات لمسلحين على مدى الثماني والأربعين ساعة الماضية.

وأوضحت المصادر أن 65 شخصاً آخرين معظمهم من الشرطة والجيش أصيبوا في الهجمات التي استهدفت مواقع شرطية وعسكرية ومنشآت حكومية في العريش ومدن أخرى في المحافظة.

وجاءت الاشتباكات في شمال سيناء في أعقاب استخدام قوات الأمن المصرية القوة في فض اعتصامين لمؤيدي مرسي بالقاهرة والجيزة، مما أدى لسقوط مئات القتلى.

ونقلت وكالة رويترز عن طارق خاطر -وكيل وزارة الصحة بشمال سيناء- أن من بين القتلى اثنين من المدنيين.

وأضاف "معظم المصابين خرجوا من المستشفيات عقب تلقيهم العلاج اللازم".

وقالت المصادر الأمنية إن الهجمات أسفرت أيضاً عن حرق ثلاث سيارات ومدرعة للشرطة كما أشعلت النار في كنيسة.

وأوضح مصدر إن من بين القتلى سبعة من مجندي الجيش قتلوا في هجوم واحد أمس الخميس، وأصيب فيه أيضاً خمسة آخرون.

وأكدت المصادر الأمنية أن الجيش المصري اعتقل ثلاثة مسلحين بحوزتهم أسلحة آلية وقذائف صاروخية في شارع البحر في العريش.

وفرضت السلطات حظر تجول ليلياً في القاهرة و13 محافظة أخرى بعد فض الاعتصامين في القاهرة والجيزة، لكن مؤيدين لمرسي في العريش خرقوا حظر التجول بتنظيم مسيرة حاشدة في المدينة رددوا خلالها هتافات مناوئة لقيادة الجيش ووزارة الداخلية.

من جهة ثانية، ذكر شهود عيان أن مسلحين مجهولين أشعلوا النيران في مبنى الضرائب العامة في قلب مدينة العريش المصرية في ساعة مبكرة من صباح الجمعة، وذلك بإلقاء زجاجات حارقة داخل المبنى.

وأوضحوا أن الأهالي حاولوا إطفاء النيران والسيطرة عليها إلا أن المسلحين عادوا مرة أخرى إلى المبنى وأشعلوا النيران فيه ومنعوا الأهالي من الاقتراب من المبنى المكون من ثلاثة طوابق حتى أتت عليه النيران بالكامل.


الوطن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل مبارك وقبول استئنافه فى قضية هدايا الأهرام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*التلفزيون المصري: أصدر نائب اﻟﺤﺎﻛﻢ اﻟﻌﺴﻜﺮي قراراَ ﺑﻮﺿﻊ الرئيس السابق حسني ﻣﺒﺎرك ﻗﻴﺪ اﻻﻗﺎﻣﺔ اﻟﺠﺒﺮﻳﺔ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2013)

*القضاء الإدارى يقضى بعدم قبول دعوى غلق المواقع الإباحية على الإنترنت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2013)

*عااااجل " الواشنطن بوست |تقرير الامم المتحدة :
المعارضة السورية هي من استخدمت الكيماوي وليس بشار الاسد

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/may/6/syrian-rebels-used-sarin-nerve-gas-not-assads-regi*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*أمر المستشار عنانى عبد العزيز عنانى رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، بإحالة رئيس الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم ونوابه للنائب العام لاتهامهم بالحصول على مكافآت بلغت 8.5 مليون جنيه بدون وجه حق ومنح قيادات الأمانة العامة بمجلس الوزراء 750 ألف جنيه رغم عدم أدائهم لأى أعمال للهيئة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*بدأت قوات الأمن فى الانتشار داخل شوارع مدينة كرداسة بالجيزة، عقب وصولها مباشرة وذلك لفرض سيطرتها على مداخل ومخارج المدينة وسط تبادل إطلاق النار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*كر وفر بين الأمن والعناصر الإرهابية وسط تبادل لإطلاق النيران بكرداسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*عناصر إرهابية تعتلى أسطح مدارس وعمارات كرداسة وتطلق النار على الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*إيقاف مترو المرج بعد العثور على جسم غريب بين الحلمية وحدائق الزيتون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*حلقت عدد من الطائرات المروحية فى سماء منطقة كرداسة لعمل تغطية أمنية لقوات الأمن، عقب قيام العناصر الإرهابية بتكثيف إطلاق الأعيرة النارية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*مديرية أمن الجيزة: القوات توغلت فى كرداسة ونواجه إطلاق رصاص بكثافة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*قالت مديرية أمن الجيزة، إنها دفعت بأعداد كبيرة من ضباط العمليات الخاصة فى الصفوف الأولى لقوات الأمن التى اقتحمت مدينة كرداسة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تواصل تقدمها بكرداسة.. وإصابة مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*رئيس المترو: أوقفنا الحركة بالخط الأول للاشتباه فى وجود قنبلة بين محطتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تمشط شوارع كرداسة بحثا عن العناصر الإرهابية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*مديرية أمن الجيزة: قطعنا طريق هروب المتهمين بكرداسة إلى الجبال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تتوجه لمنازل المتهمين فى مجزرة مركز شرطة كرداسة لضبطهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأمن يطالب بإغلاق مساجد كرداسة لحين انتهاء عمليات التطهير
  طالبت قوات الأمن الأهالى بإغلاق جميع مساجد مدينة كرداسة خاصة مسجد الشاعر وعدم تمكين المتهمين والعناصر الإخوانية بالاحتماء بها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: جارٍ إبطال مفعول عبوتين ناسفتين بالمترو قبل انفجارهما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على عناصر إرهابية بكرداسة وجار ترحيلهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*أعلنت الأجهزة الأمنية عن استشهاد اللواء نبيل فراج مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة متأثرا بجراحه قبل وصوله إلى المستشفى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*المترو: الأجسام الغريبة وضعت بشكل متعمد.. والحركة مازالت متوقفة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*القبض على عدد من المتهمين والسيطرة على مبنى مركز شرطة كرداسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*عناصر إرهابية بكرداسة تطلق سراح إعلاميين بعد احتجازهم لـ3 ساعات
 قال صالح رجب مراسل الإذاعة المصرية، إنه تم احتجازه ليلة أمس ومعه ما يقرب من 20 شخصا يعملون بقنوات مختلفة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تكثف تحركاتها للبحث عن العريان وعاصم عبد الماجد بكرداسة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*القبض على محمد الزمر ومحاصرة عاصم عبد الماجد فى منزل بـ"كرداسة" *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*استئناف الخط الأول للمترو بعد ضبط عبوتين متصلتين بدائرتين كهربائيتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على 8 عناصر إخوانية أثناء مداهمة كرداسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*أكد العميد هشام فاروق رئيس شرطة المترو، أن العبوتين اللتين تم ضبطهما بعد وضعهما على شريط المترو بين محطتى حلمية الزيتون وحدائق الزيتون كان بهما بارود وغير قابلتين للانفجار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*أغلقت مدرعات الجيش وسيارات الأمن المركزى طريق ناهيا القادم من بولاق الدكرور نحو قرية ناهيا والعكس تماماً منعاً لهروب المتهمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*أكد اللواء هانى عبد اللطيف المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الداخلية، أن قوات الأمن تواصل تقدمها بكرداسة، مؤكدا أن القوات لن تتراجع إلا بعد تطهيرها من كافة البؤر الإرهابية والإجرامية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى ارتفاع أعداد العناصر الإرهابية التى تم إلقاء القبض عليها خلال تطهير منطقة كرداسة إلى 21 وبحوزتهم العديد من الأسلحة المختلفة. *


----------



## oesi no (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مصدر امنى 
اصابه 4 جنود والقبض على 22 من المشتبه فيهم ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأمن فى كرداسة يشتبك مع مسلحين حاولوا تهريب أشخاص تم ضبطهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*"الداخلية" تناشد قاطنى كرداسة عدم التواجد بمسرح العمليات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*عثرت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم، الخميس، على 10 قنابل يدوية و2 بندقية آلى وعدد من الطلقات الحية بأحد الأكشاك المقابلة لقسم كرداسة،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QjFLQNn2gPI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*ضبط المتهم بذبح مأمور كرداسة أثناء اقتحام مركز الشرطة بعد فض "رابعة"

تمكنت أجهزة المباحث من القبض على "أحمد عويس" المتهم بذبح اللواء محمد جبر مأمور مركز شرطة كرداسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*القبض على المتهم بحمل "ار بى جى" أثناء الاعتداء على قسم كرداسة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*يتم إجبار أقباط دلجا على توقيع إقرارات لتبرئة المقبوض عليهم

لن ينصلح حالنا ..... الكل قد فسد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*قال مصدر أمنى إنه تم القبض على 28 متهما فى كرداسة حتى الآن، بينهم المتهم الرئيسى، وضبط 15 بندقية آلية وآر بى جى و10 قنابل يدوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: استشهاد اللواء فراج يزيدنا إصراراً على ضبط الإرهابيين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الحكومة تخفض ساعات حظر التجول لتبدأ من 12 لـ 5 صباحا ابتداء من السبت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*حتى الآن.. القبض على 41 متهما خلال تمشيط الأمن لـ"كرداسة" *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الطب الشرعى: اللواء نبيل تم اغتياله بطبنجه 9 مم ومن مسافة تزيد عن 30 سم ........ 

كيف يتم ذلك ....... ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]QjFLQNn2gPI[/YOUTUBE]​



*أمر غير مفهوم ...... تاريخ نشر الفيديو 18 سبتمبر .... أى أمس ..... والمقذوف أطلق من على مسافة قريبة جدا ....أقل من واحد متر .... كما ذكر تقرير الطب الشرعى ....... ومع هذا لم يتم القبض على الجانى .....

توجد مسرحية قذرة كمسرحية أغتيال اللواء البطران*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل احمد عز بكفالة 100 مليون جنيه .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*محاولة للهجوم على كنيسة القديس ابانوب بالغردقة بالملوتوف تصدى لها الامن المكلف بحراسة الكنيسة والان تطوق قوات من الجيش والشرطة محيط الكنيسة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ـــــــــﺎﺟــــــــﻞ : ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ
ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻃﻌﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺑﺤﻞ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ
_____
ﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻪ ﻣﺶ ﻓﺎﻫﻤﻴﻦ ﺩﺍ ﺑﻴﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻳﻪ ، ﺩﺍ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﺻﻮﺍﺗﻪ ﻗﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﻟﻮ ﻧﺰﻝ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺷﻔﻴﻖ ﺍﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ ﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ
.. ﻭﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻳﻪ ﻱ ﻫﻴﻨﺰﻟﻮ ﻳﺨﺮﺑﻮﻫﺎ ﻱ ﻫﻴﻨﺰﻟﻮ ﻳﺒﻄﻠﻮ ﺍﺻﻮﺍﺗﻬﻢ ..
ﻓﻄﺒﻌﺎ ﻫﻮﺍ ﺩﻟﻮﻗﺘﻰ ﻋﺎﻳﺰ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻞ ﺑﺘﺎﻋﻬﻢ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺑﻴﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﻬﻢ ، ﻭﺑﺪﻝ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻧﻰ ﻳﺒﻄﻞ ﺻﻮﺗﻪ ، ﻫﻴﻨﺰﻝ ﻳﺪﻳﻪ
ﻟﺨﺎﻟﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﺑﻴﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻨﻬﻢ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻰ ﻫﻴﺮﺟﻌﻬﻢ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺗﺎﻧﻴﺔ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺑﻴﻜﻠﻤﻮ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﺓ ﻫﻴﻨﺰﻟﻮ ﻳﺪﻭ ﺻﻮﺗﻬﻢ ﻟﺤﻤﺪﻳﻦ ، ﻭﻓﻰ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺗﺎﻧﻰ ﻭﻓﺌﺔ ﺗﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻫﺘﺮﻛﺰ
ﻣﻊ ﻣﺮﺷﺢ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻯ ، ﻭﻓﺌﺔ ﺗﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻫﺘﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺣﺪ ﺗﺎﻟﺖ ﺧﺎﻟﺺ ..
ﻭﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﺗﺒﺎﻋﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺶ ﺍﺧﻮﺍﻥ ) ﺑﺲ ﺑﻴﺤﺘﺮﻣﻮﻫﻢ ( .. ﻛﺪﺍ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﺎﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺻﻮﺍﺕ ﻭﻋﺪﺩﻫﺎ ﻭﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺑﺎﻗﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
ﺍﺻﻮﺍﺗﻬﻢ ﻫﺘﻨﻘﺴﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺷﺢ
ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻻﻗﻨﻌﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻘﻮﻁ


----------



## grges monir (23 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ـــــــــﺎﺟــــــــﻞ : ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ
> ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻃﻌﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺑﺤﻞ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ
> _____
> ﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻪ ﻣﺶ ﻓﺎﻫﻤﻴﻦ ﺩﺍ ﺑﻴﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻳﻪ ، ﺩﺍ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﺻﻮﺍﺗﻪ ﻗﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﻟﻮ ﻧﺰﻝ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺷﻔﻴﻖ ﺍﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ ﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ
> ...


حمارررررررررررررررر
بيلعب على الخسرانة 
 وحت لو ايةالجماعة هتبيعة  فى اى وقت لانة  مش منها


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ـــــــــﺎﺟــــــــﻞ : ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ
> ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻃﻌﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺑﺤﻞ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ



*مَزَجَ الرَّبُّ فِي وَسَطِهَا رُوحَ غَيٍّ فَأَضَلُّوا مِصْرَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَلِهَا كَتَرَنُّحِ السَّكْرَانِ فِي قَيْئِهِ ....... اش 19 : 14*


----------



## aalyhabib (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*أصيب ضابطين ومجندين من القوات المسلحة بشظايا متفرقة إثر تفجير عبوة ناسفة في مدرعة للجيش كانت تمشط ساحل البحر الحدودي برفح.*
*واكد مصدر أمني أن الجماعات المسلحة فجرت عبوة ناسفة في مدرعة للجيش كانت تسير علي ساحل البحر برفح مابين نقطة ساحل 4 ونقطة ساحل 5 لقوات حرس الحدود المتركزة علي شاطىء البحر بمدينة رفح، وتم نقل المصابين إلى المستشفي العسكري للعلاج.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*السفير الروسى : هناك اتفاقية تعاون بين القاهرة وموسكو فى مجال الدفاع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*عمرو الشوبكي: الدستور سيمنع قيام أي حزب على أساس ديني أو طائفي*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*قال نادر بكار - مساعد رئيس حزب النور، إن حظر الأحزاب الدينية لن يمنع الإسلاميين من الانخراط في الحياة السياسية''- على حد قوله.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*«وزاره  الداخلية»  : «عملية تطهير كرداسة» أصعب مهمة في تاريخ قوات الأمن  المصريه*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس 680 من أنصار «الإخوان» فى أحداث فض اعتصام «رابعة»*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 سبتمبر 2013)

قال الدكتور سمير غطاس، رئيس منتدى دراسات الشرق الأوسط بالقاهرة، ومركز مقدس للدراسات الاستراتيجية بغزة، إن لديه معلومات مؤكدة تفيد بأن إبراهيم منير، أمين سر التنظيم الدولي للإخوان المسلمين، دعا لاجتماع عاجل للبرلمانيين الإسلاميين في دول العالم، برعاية رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان يومي 26 و27 سبتمبر الجاري، لبحث كيفية الضغط على مصر والمطالبة بتقليص التمثيل الدبلوماسي لها في عدد من بلدان العالم التي تحظى بنفوذ إخواني.​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 سبتمبر 2013)

http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/news/egypt-news/7478218/بتر-ذراع-شرطي-وإصابة-آخر-بعد-إلقاء-قن/
*بتر ذراع شرطي وإصابة آخر بعد إلقاء قنبلة عليهما أثناء فض مشاجرة بشبرا*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*إصابة 4 من قوات الأمن بالشيخ زويد إثر انفجار عبوه ناسفة بجوار مدرعة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*العثور على قنبلة بجوار قسم شرطة إمبابة وجارى إبطال مفعولها

*
*الجمعة، 27 سبتمبر 2013 - 17:41*​*






 صورة أرشيفية​كتب كريم صبحى​



 
عثرت الأجهزة الأمن بالجيزة على قنبلة بجوار سيارة للشرطة  بمنطقة قريبة من قسم شرطة إمبابة, وتم استدعاء خبراء المفرقعات لإبطال  مفعولها, وتم فرض كردون أمنى حول القسم.






​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*استشهاد ملازم الشرطة: مصطفي جاويش منذ قليل بشمال سيناء برصاص قناصة مجهولين​*


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

قام أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، بالاعتداء على سيدة مسنة وابنتيها بالدقى، بالحجارة والسباب، بعد ترديدهن هتافات مؤيدة للقوات المسلحة والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

أكد مصدر أمنى أن المتهمة "عزة عبد الجواد لطفى الزنينى"، والتى تم القبض عليها منذ قليل متهمة بإلقاء مادة حارقة على ضباط الشرطة والأفراد بكرداسة عقب استشهادهم. 

وأضاف المصدر أن الأجهزة الأمنية تواصل بالاشتراك مع قوات الأمن عمليات تمشيط الزراعات ومداهمة عدد من المنازل بكرداسة، وناهيا، وبعض القرى، واستهداف المتهمين الهاربين. 

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

شدد مطار القاهرة الدولى اليوم الجمعة، من الإجراءات الأمنية على مداخله والطرق المؤدية إليه، لمواجهة أى محاولات للتظاهر والتسلل إلى حرمه، والمساس بأمن وسلامة الركاب والمنشآت، تزامنًا مع دعوة جماعة الإخوان 
المحظورة للتظاهر.


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

شهدت محطة مترو أنفاق زهراء المعادى، بالخط الأول للمترو، اشتباكات بين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأهالى المنطقة اليوم (الجمعة).
وأدت الاشتباكات إلى تبادل إطلاق نارى بين الطرفين أمام المحطة من الخارج.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*عناصر الإخوان يتجمعون قرب قصر القبة وشارع صلاح سالم*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*عثر أهالى منطقة العباسية، التابعة لمدينة كوم أمبو، بأسوان، اليوم الجمعة، على قنبلة غاز داخل المعهد الأزهرى الابتدائى*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*تقوم الأجهزة الأمنية بإمبابة, بفحص كاميرات المراقبة الموجودة بقسم الشرطة, للتوصل لهوية واضع القنبلة التى تم العثور عليها قبل قليل بالقرب من القسم.*

*اليوم السابع*
*
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*نشبت مشادات واشتباكات بالأيدى عصر اليوم، الجمعة، بين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة وعدد من الأهالى بشارع جامعة الدول العربية بالمهندسين،*

*اليوم السابع*
*
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*غادر المئات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" محيط رابعة العدوية بطريق النصر، بعد فشلهم باستفزاز قوات الأمن والجيش التى نصبت الأسلاك الشائكة لمنعهم الوصول إلى رابعة مساء اليوم الجمعة*


*اليوم السابع*
.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*أعلن مدير تسويق شركة (إيه تى إى) السياحية فى النمسا، ديتر بامر، انطلاق رحلة الشركة الأسبوعية إلى مدينة الغردقة إيذانا بتكثيف رحلات الشركة السياحية إلى المقاصد المصرية بدءا غد السبت.*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*قال شهود عيان من أهالى مناطق جنوب الشيخ زويد، إن محاولة فاشلة وقعت عصر اليوم، لتدمير آليات أمنية أثناء سيرها على طريق الشيخ زويد الجورة*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*قال شهود عيان، إن لغما انفجر قبل قليل، على طريق الشيخ زويد الجورة فى منطقة الظهير، وسمع دوى الانفجار، وشوهد تصاعد دخان فى سماء المنطقة.*​ 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*قال اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، إن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على عدد من مثيرى الشغب فى اشتباكات منطقة العصافرة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

أعربت رئاسة الجمهورية عن أسفها لعدم إدراك رئيس تونس لحقيقة الأوضاع فى مصر، لافتة إلى أن ثورة ٣٠ يونيو إنما أراد بها الشعب المصرى استعادة ثورة ٢٥ يناير لمسارها تحقيقاً لطموحاته وتطلعاته
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أن الانفجار الذى وقع صباح اليوم فى كمين المنفذ الأمنى على كوبرى مسطرد العلوى، وتبين من خلال الفحص أن العبوة الملقاة على الكمين بدائية الصنع وأدى انفجارها إلى حدوث إصابات طفيفة باثنين من رجال الشرطة من قوة الكمين واثنين من المواطنين تصادف مرورهما.

وأضاف المصدر، فى حوالى الساعة الثالثة صباح اليوم الجمعة، حدث انفجار خلف مبنى كمين المنفذ الأمنى على كوبرى مسطرد العلوى بدائرة قسم شرطة المطرية بالقاهرة ونتج عن الإنفجار حدوث تلفيات بمبنى الكمين وسيارة خاصة بأحد ضباط الخدمة.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

قال أهالى بمنطقة الجورة إن القرية شهدت، منذ قليل، استشهاد نجل شيخ مجاهدى سيناء على خلف، إثر إصابته بطلق نارى ويدعى "حسين".

وأوضحوا أنه لقى مصرعه مصابا برصاصة طائشة عقب وقوع حادث محاولة تفجير مدرعات أمنية على طريق الشيخ زويد الجورة، وقيام القوات بإطلاق النيران التحذيرية فى المنطقة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجحت قوة من الجيش والشرطة ببنى سويف بقيادة قائد قوات تأمين بنى سويف، واللواء إبراهيم هديب مدير الأمن وقوات الأمن الوطنى فى إلقاء القبض على القيادى الجهادى "على مساعد"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

قام العشرات من أعضاء جماعة المحظورة بقرية قهبونة، التابعة لمركز الحسينية بمحافظة الشرقية, بالاعتداء على خطيب وإمام تابع لوزارة الأوقاف، وأجبروه على النزول من على المنبر بمنطقة كفر الشرفاء، مما دفع بعض الأهالى للتشاجر معهم وحدثت بينهم مناوشات خارج المسجد، ولم تكتمل الصلاة فيه، وانتقل الأهالى للصلاة فى مسجد آخر.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*خرجت مسيرة تضم العشرات من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عقب صلاة الجمعة، من مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة تجوب ميدان الجيزة، رافعين إشارات رابعة.*

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

قال الدكتور على عبد الرحمن محافظ الجيزة، إنه سيتم افتتاح ميدان نهضة مصر غدا السبت، وذلك بعد انتهاء كافة الترميمات والإصلاحات سواء فى الشوارع أو أشجار وأسوار وتماثيل الميدان، بتكلفة بلغت 25 مليون جنيه.​

وأضاف عبد الرحمن فى تصريحات لليوم السابع، أن التخطيطات المرورية الجديدة أدت إلى أحداث سيولة مرورية واضحة أمام الجامعة مع بداية العام الدراسى الجديد، حيث كانت هذه المنطقة مشهورة بالتكدس المرورى.​ 
اليوم السابع​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

دعت منظمة العفو الدولية إلى إطلاق سراح الصحفى أحمد أبو دراع فورا، وبدون شروط، مبررة ذلك بأنه يواجه محاكمة عسكرية غير عادلة – وفقا لرؤيتها - بسبب تغطيته للأحداث فى سيناء.

وأضافت المنظمة فى بيان لها اليوم (الجمعة) إنها تعتقد أن أبو دراع سيواجه جلسة محاكمته بعد غد، لأسباب غير منطقية؛ حيث إنه كان يؤدى عمله بمنتهى الأمانة.

وترى حسيبة حاج صحراوى - نائب مدير الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا بالمنظمة - أن محاكمة صحفى ومدنى فى محكمة عسكرية يمثل ضربة خطيرة لحرية الصحافة وحقوق الإنسان فى مصر، مضيفة أن هذا غير عادل، كما أن المحاكمات العسكرية فى جميع الأحوال تخالف المعايير الدولية.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*مدير أمن الجيزة: القبض على 4 أشخاص من المتورطين فى قتل ضباط كرداسه*
الجمعة، 27 سبتمبر 2013 - 19:19







العمليات الأمنية فى كرداسة

أكد اللواء كمال الدالى مدير أمن الجيزة، أن قوات الأمن تمكنت من القبض على 4 أشخاص من المتورطين فى قتل ضباط كرداسة، مؤكداً حيازة الجناة مجموعة من الأسلحة عبارة عن "آر بى جى" و2 بندقية آلية ومجموعة من القنابل.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر مسئول بالحماية المدنية بالقاهرة أن خبراء المفرقعات ورجال الحماية المدنية عثروا على عبوة ناسفة بشارع المنيل أمام محطة شل، بجوار سينما فاتن حمامة*


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*أعلن الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، تأيده لتولى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع لرئاسة الجمهورية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*
نشبت اشتباكات بين عدد من المواطنين أمام كنيسة مارجرجس بميدان هليوبوليس في مصر الجديدة ومسيرة ميدان المحكمة التي تضم إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.

وجاء ذلك بعدما ردد المشاركون في المسيرة هتافات "إسلامية إسلامية " فردد الموجودين أمام الكنيسة عليهم بأغنية "تسلم الأيادي" مما استفز إرهابيي المعزول ووقعت اشتباكات بالأيدى بينهم مما أدى إلى قيام أمن الكنيسة بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية في الهواء لإنهاء الاشتباكات*


----------



## grges monir (27 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *أعلن الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، تأيده لتولى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع لرئاسة الجمهورية.*
> 
> *اليوم السابع*​


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كراى شخصى هو حر طبعا


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*وده  الصح  ... فهذا  يعود للسيسي  شخصيا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*النيابة: حبس المتهم الرئيسى فى قتل مأمور قسم كرداسة 15 يومًا*

الجمعة، 27 سبتمبر 2013 - 22:24






مأمور مركز كرداسة العميد الشهيد محمد جبر​

أمر رئيس نيابة شمال الجيزة الكلية بحبس "أحمد رشيدة" أحد المتهمين الرئيسيين فى قتل مأمور مركز كرداسة العميد الشهيد محمد جبر 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات، وذلك على خلفية اتهامه بعدة اتهامات، منها القتل العمد والشروع فى القتل ومقاومة السلطات وإضرام النيران عمدًا فى قسم الشرطة والاستيلاء على أسلحة ميرى​ 
اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*الثورة السودانية ما بين سقوط البشير أو استمرار نظامه.. صحفى سودانى: خطابات الرئيس مستفزة وسننجح أجلا أم عاجلا.. وشعراوى: أثرها إيجابى على مصر.. وشعبان: ثورة السودان "اقتصادية اجتماعية سياسية"*
الجمعة، 27 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:42
*



*


أدت الأزمة الاقتصادية التى يعانى منها الشعب السودانى، وخاصة بعد انفصال الجنوب ونقص 75% من الموارد السودانية، إلى زيادة المعاناة الشديدة التى كان يعانى منها المواطنين قبل الانفصال، كذلك انفراد وسيطرة السلطة الإسلامية التى يعبر عنها المؤتمر الوطنى، الحاكم بقيادة البشير على كل مقاليد الحكم، إلى خروج طلاب المدارس والجامعات، ومنهم من هو أقل من ثمانى عشرة عاما فى مظاهرات، بعد ضغط شديد ولّد هذا الانفجار، للتعبير عن حقوقهم السياسية والاجتماعية التى عبر عنها ميثاق حقوق الإنسان مطالبين بإسقاط النظام.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

* أسرة "عبد الناصر" تصل ضريحه لإحياء الذكرى الـ43 على رحليه*

وصل، منذ قليل، المهندس عبد الحكيم عبد الناصر، نجل الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر، صباح اليوم

اليوم السابع​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عودة حركة القطارات جزئيا وتحركها من محطات بنها والإسكندرية وأسوان 

عادت اليوم السبت حركة القطارات جزئيا، حيث تحرك أول قطار من الإسكندرية متوجها إلى بنها، وهو القطار المميز رقم 158 الذى تحرك الساعة 7.15 صباحا.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*مصادر أمنية: رفع حظر التجوال بشكل كامل قبل عيد الأضحى*

قالت مصادر أمنية لـصحيفة «الحياة» اللندنية، إن الحكومة تدرس رفع حظر التجوال المُطبق من منتصف الليل حتى الخامسة صباحاً عدا أيام الجمع التى يسرى فيها من السابعة مساء.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*استنفار أمنى أمام مدارس "كرداسة" استعدادا لبدء العام الدراسى الجديد *

شهدت مدينة كرداسة تعزيزا للخدمات الأمنية المتواجدة أمام المدارس، حيث تكونت الفرق الأمنية من ضابط و4 أفراد أمن على الأقل أمام كل مدرسة.

اليوم  السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*اليوم.. السيسى يضع أكاليل الزهور على قبر الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر*

يزور الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى- اليوم السبت، ضريح الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر، لوضع أكاليل الزهور على قبره

اليوم  السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*"شباب الثورة" يطالب بدستور جديد والتوقف عن ترقيع دستور الإخوان*

قال محمد عبد الغنى شادى عضو تحالف شباب الثورة، "إنه يؤيد الاقتراح الذى تم فى لجنة الخمسين، بضرورة إعلان دستورى لوضع دستور جديد.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*سامى عنان: اقترحت على طنطاوى انقلابا ناعما خلال ثورة يناير* 

قال الفريق أول سامى عنان رئيس الـركان السابق، إنه اقترح على المشير طنطاوى القيام بانقلاب عسكرى ناعم أثناء ثورة يناير، للتوازن بين الحفاظ على هيبة الرئاسة وتحقيق مطالب الشعب، ويعقب هذا الانقلاب الناعم تشكيل مجلس رئاسى يقوده المشير طنطاوى. 
وأضاف فى مذكراته التى نشرتها فضائية دريم، أن الانقلاب الناعم هو أن تتوجه مجموعات من الصاعقة والمظلات والشرطة العسكرية للمرور على قوات من ميدان التحرير وماسبيرو، ويتم إعلان الانقلاب الناعم وتشكيل المجلس الرئاسى، وأضاف عنان "سألنى المشير.. حد سمع الكلام ده غيرك، أو سمعه منك ؟ .. طب بلاش الكلام ده".​

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*ضبط 4 متهمين جدد بإطلاق النيران على قسم شرطة حلوان والتبين *

نجح رجال المباحث بمديرية أمن القاهرة اليوم السبت، بمشاركة ضباط قطاع الأمن المركزى والعمليات الخاصة، فى ضبط 4 متهمين من المطلوب ضبطهم وإحضارهم فى القضية.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*"جبرائيل" يقيم دعوى فى نوفمبر أمام الجنائية الدولية ضد "أوباما"*

أكد الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان، أنه سيبحث توقيعات المنظمات الدولية على المذكرة التى سيرفعها الاتحاد إلى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية، يتهم فيها الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما بالمساعدة والاشتراك بطريقة غير مباشرة فى هدم 102 كنيسة ومنشأة قبطية وحرق أكبر الكنائس الأثرية التى تحمل تراثًا أثريًا عالميًا، وكذا التسبب فى التهجير القسرى لـ150 أسرة قبطية، ومقتل عشرات الأقباط وتشريد الآلاف وهذه جميعها جرائم ضد الإنسانية.​ 
وأوضح جبرائيل فى تصريحاتٍ له أن هذه الاتهامات جاءت استنادًا لما قام به أوباما من تمويل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة بمبلغ يتراوح بين 5 إلى 8 مليارات دولار أمريكى على خلفية أن الأقباط هم الذين أنجحوا ثورة 30 يونيو، على حد تصريحاته.​ 
وأضاف جبرائيل أنه قام بترجمة السيدهات والفيديوهات التى تثبت تلك الجرائم والمجازر إلى اللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية،​

اليوم السابع​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*غدًا..17 مدرسة بكرداسة تستقبل التلاميذ بعد تأجيل أسبوع*

قرر الدكتور على عبد الرحمن، محافظ الجيزة، تشغيل الدراسة فى 17 مدرسة من مدارس مدينة كرداسة وبنى مجدول وناهيا يوم الأحد القادم، كأول يوم دراسى للمنطقة فى العام الجديد

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*الدولار يسجل 692 قرشًا.. واليورو بـ9.3 جنيه*

*بلغ متوسط سعر صرف الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى، 6.8894 جنيه للشراء و6.9242 جنيه للبيع، وسجل اليورو الأوروبى 9.2945 جنيه للشراء و9.3422 جنيه للبيع.*
 
*وسجل الجنيه الإسترلينى 11.0417 جنيه للشراء و11.0982 جنيه للبيع، وسجل الفرنك السويسرى 7.5608 جنيه للشراء و7.6065 جنيه للبيع، وبلغ الين اليابانى "100 ين" 6.9632 جنيه للشراء و6.9991 جنيه للبيع، وسجل سعر صرف اليوان الصينى 1.1251 جنيه للشراء و1.1315 جنيه للبيع.*

*وعلى مستوى أسعار صرف العملات العربية مقابل الجنيه، بلغ سعر صرف الريال السعودى 1.8369 جنيه للشراء و1.8464 جنيه للبيع، وسجل الدينار الكويتى 24.233 جنيه للشراء و24.5279 جنيه للبيع، وسجل الدرهم الإماراتى 1.8756 جنيه للشراء و1.8852 جنيه للبيع.*

اليوم السابع
​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*غرفة المشورة تنظر تجديد حبس 140 إخوانيًا فى أحداث شغب باب الشعرية*

انتقلت، منذ قليل، غرفة المشورة بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة إلى سجن الاستئناف لنظر تجديد حبس 140 متهمًا من الإخوان،

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*"نريد رجالا للزواج".. مظاهرة نسائية فى نيجيريا*







نظمت نساء فى ولاية زامفارا شمال غرب فى نيجيريا، أمس الجمعة، مسيرة احتجاجاً على ما يقولون إنه ندرة فى الأزواج، خاصة بالنسبة للأرامل والمطلقات.

ووصلت المسيرة إلى مقر الحكومة فى جوساو، عاصمة الولاية بقيادة رئيسة جمعية زمفارا للأرامل سوايبا عيسى التى قالت، "إنها سجلت أكثر من 8 آلاف من النساء غير متزوجات يبحثن عن خاطبين".

معظم الرجال فى نيجيريا أصبحوا أقل رغبة فى الزواج بسبب ارتفاع تكاليف المعيشة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> * رفع حظر التجوال بشكل كامل قبل عيد الأضحى*


* ياريت  تكونوا  طهرتوا  المحافظات  القبليه  من  البلطجيه  قبل  ماترفعوا  الحظر ... كفايه ...  حرام ... الناس  أتعذبت  وأتشردت  هناك ... أخطاؤكم  وتقديراتكم  الأمنيه  غير  دقيقه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

أعادت مصر، اليوم السبت، فتح معبر رفح البرى مع قطاع غزة جزئيا بعد ثمانية أيام متتالية من إغلاقه. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*محمد حسنين هيكل يغادر ضريح جمال عبد الناصر فى ذكرى وفاته*

غادر الكاتب الصحفى الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، ضريح الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر.


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​

*ارتفاع عدد المضبوطين بكرداسة وناهيا إلى230 متهمًا بينهم مسجلون خطر *

*





*​*أكد مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية، أن إجمالى من تم إلقاء من من قبض عليهم حتى الآن خلال العملية الأمنية الموسعة التى تشنها قوات الأمن بكرداسة وناهيا، بلغ 230 متهما بينهم "مسجلون خطر".

وأوضح المصدر الأمنى أن قوات الأمن والعمليات الخاصة تواصل تمشيطها لمنطقتى كرداسة وناهيا لإلقاء القبض على باقى المتهمين المطلوبين.

وأن قوات الأمن تمكنت الليلة الماضية من ضبط 13 متهما بكرداسة بحوزتهم أسلحة بيضاء و150 قرصا مخدرا.

وأكد المصدر أن قوات العمليات الخاصة تمكنت من إلقاء القبض على المدعو محمد الغول (مسجل خطر)، لقيامه بالاعتداء على قوات الأمن أثناء تنفيذها للعملية الأمنية بكرداسة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*الاثنين.. لقاء يجمع رئيس الجمهورية وعقائل ومشايخ حلايب وشلاتين*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:04 *
*يعقد رئيس الجمهورية المستشار عدلى منصور، لقاء بمشايخ قبائل حلايب وشلاتين بمثلث يوم الاثنين المقبل لمناقشة مشاكلهم ومحاولة حلها، ويرافقهم اللقاء اللواء أحمد عبد الله، محافظ البحر الأحمر.* 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*استشهاد مجند برصاص إرهابى بمدينة الشيخ زويد*

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:58 
*قال مسئولون أمنيون، إن إرهابياً قتل مجنداً كان يقف على سطح مبنى حكومى فى مدينة الشيخ زويد فى سيناء* 


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*حبس مدرس بالجيزة 15 يوما لاتهامه فى أحداث بين السرايات*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:58 *
*أمر المستشار ياسر التلاوى، المحامى العام الاول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة، بحبس مدرس بمديرية الأوقاف بالجيزة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*تأجيل محاكمة عز بقضية التهرب الضريبى لـ19 أكتوبر للإطلاع*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:56 *
*قررت محكمة جنح مستأنف التهرب الضريبى، برئاسة المستشار محمد تامر عاطف، وعضوية أمين عبد الحافظ وخالد عودة وسكرتارية محمد صبحى، تأجيل محاكمة أحمد عز*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يحاولون اقتحام "حقوق المنصورة" لمنع لقاء عصام حجى*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:49 *
*يحاول الآن ما يقرب من 250 فردًا من جماعة الإخوان، اقتحام مبنى كلية الحقوق بجامعة المنصورة، لمحاولة منع إقامة لقاء الدكتور عصام حجى،* ​ 

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*6 سيارات إطفاء تحاول السيطرة على حريق مركب الكيت كات*

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:36 
*امتد الحريق الذى اندلع فى مركب سندريلا على كورنيش النيل بمنطقة الكيت كات إلى مركبين آخرين مجاورين للمركب، وانتقلت 6 سيارات إطفاء إلى مكان الحريق.*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*بدء المؤتمر الصحفى لمحافظ الجيزة بحضور أهالى كرداسة *

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:14 *
*بدأ، منذ قليل، المؤتمر الصحفى الذى دعا إليه الدكتور على عبد الرحمن محافظ الجيزة، مع عدد من أهالى منطقة كرداسة بالجيزة، وذلك لمناقشة مشاكلهم التى يعانون منها.*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*إيداع محافظ المنوفية السابق سجن الزقازيق بعد تجديد حبسه 15 يوما*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:34 *
*قال مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بمديرية أمن الشرقية لـ"اليوم السابع" إنه تم إيداع محافظ المنوفية السابق أحمد شعراوى بسجن الزقازيق العمومى.* 


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*ضبط 4 متشبه فيهم لتورطهم بارتكاب مذبحة كرداسة*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:30 *
*ألقت قوات الأمن بكرداسة، منذ قليل، القبض على عدد من المشتبه فيه فى إطار الحملات الأمنية وعمليات التطهير للمنطقة من البؤر الإجرامية.* 


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*نساء قرية بالشرقية يحررن طلبة المعهد الدينى من حصار الإخوان *

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:28 *
*حررت سيدات قرية السماعنة أبنائهم طلاب معهد السماعنة الابتدائى بمركز فاقوس بمحافظة الشرقية، والذى حاصره أعضاء الجماعة المحظورة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*بلاغ للنائب العام يتهم الشيخ محمد عبد المقصود بنشر الفوضى والإرهاب*

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:35 
*تقدم المحامى رزق الملا ببلاغ لدى النائب العام ضد الداعية محمد عبد المقصود لتعــــــــمده الدعــوة إلى نشــر الفوضى وأعمال الإرهاب والشغب*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*قرار جمهورى بتعديل المادة 29 من الإعلان الدستورى بعمل دستور جديد​*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*#الرئيس عدلي #منصور يصدر إعلانا دستوريا بتكليف #لجنة_الخمسين بعمل دستور جديد بدلا من تعديل المعطل*


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*

*​*النيابة تنتدب المعمل الجنائى وتنتقل لمعاينة حريق 3 مراكب بالكيت كات*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:40 *
*أمر المستشار أحمد رفعت رئيس نيابة العجوزة، والقائم بأعمال المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شمال الجيزة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*عادل لبيب: الإمارات أرسلت 2.5 مليار جنيه لتطوير 151 قرية بالمحافظات*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:08 *
*أكد اللواء عادل لبيب، وزير التنمية المحلية، أن دولة الإمارات الشقيقة، أرسلت 2.5 مليار جنيه، لتطوير 151 قرية بمحافظات مصر، ومن المقرر أن تقوم الهيئة الهندسية للقوات المسلحة بتنفيذ المشروع بالأمر المباشر.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*

*​*بوابات إلكترونية وكلاب بوليسة لتمشيط عربات قطارات الإسكندرية*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:59 *
*شهدت محطات السكة الحديد بالإسكندرية، اليوم السبت، حالة من التواجد المكثف من قوات الأمن الإسكندرية، بعد توقفها عن العمل بشكل كامل.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*قاضى التحقيقات يحدد بعد غد لتنفيذ قراره بضبط أحمد مكى ونهى الزينى*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:41*
*



*

*حدد المستشار مجدى حسين عبد الخالق، قاضى التحقيقات المنتدب من وزير العدل، جلسة بعد غد الاثنين المقبل، لتنفيذ قرار الضبط والإحضار الصادر بحق كل من المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل الأسبق والمستشارة نهى الزينى عضو النيابة الإدارية، أو الحضور من تلقاء أنفسهما لسماع شهادتهما على ذمة البلاغات المقدمة ضد 22 قضائيا بتزوير الانتخابات البرلمانية عام 2005. 

وقال مصدر قضائى إن قاضى التحقيقات أصدر قرارا بضبط وإحضار مكى والزينى لعدم حضورهما فى جلسة التحقيق التى كانت محددة لهما بعد إخطارهما بها، لمدة ثلاثة مرات، وهو ما يعطى الحق لقاضى التحقيقات بضبطهما طبقا للمادة 117 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، *

*اليوم السابع
*​*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*الخبر اتنفى 
*


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*عادل لبيب: الإمارات أرسلت 2.5 مليار جنيه لتطوير 151 قرية بالمحافظات*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:08 *
*أكد اللواء عادل لبيب، وزير التنمية المحلية، أن دولة الإمارات الشقيقة، أرسلت 2.5 مليار جنيه، لتطوير 151 قرية بمحافظات مصر، ومن المقرر أن تقوم الهيئة الهندسية للقوات المسلحة بتنفيذ المشروع بالأمر المباشر*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *تقوم الهيئة الهندسية للقوات المسلحة بتنفيذ المشروع بالأمر المباشر*


* قرار  مخالف للقانون  ... بس  يعتبر  صحيح  علشان  حراميه  المقاوليين  يهمدوا  شويه .. *
*وياريت  كل  المشاريع  تنفذها  الهيئه  الهندسيه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*الطب الشرعى: الانتهاء من 142 تقريرا نهائيا خاصا بجثث "رابعة والنهضة"*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:14 *
*أكد الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد، المتحدث باسم مصلحة الطب الشرعى، أنه تم الانتهاء من 82 تقريرا نهائيا خاصا بقتلى فض اعتصام ميدان رابعة العدوية*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفى المستشار على عوض، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية للشئون الدستورية، علمه بأى أنباء عن إصدار المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية، إعلانا دستوريا جديدا.

وقال عوض لـ"اليوم السابع" إن أى قرار يصدر من رئيس الجمهورية منوط به مؤسسة الرئاسة، مشيرا إلى أنه لم يصدر عن المتحدث الرسمى للرئاسة أى بيان فى هذا الصدد.

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى لم تصدر فيه مؤسسة الرئاسة بيانا ينفى أو يؤكد صحة هذا الخبر.

كانت مواقع وقنوات نشرت خبرا أشارت فيه إلى إصدار الرئيس المؤقت قرارا جمهوريا جديدا، يكلف فيه لجنة الخمسين بكتابة دستور جديد للبلاد بدلا من تعديل دستور 2012.*


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*الجيش يبدأ توزيع السلع الغذائية على أهالى كرداسة أمام الجمعية الشرعية*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:29 *
*فرضت القوات المسلحة كردونا، أمنيا حول مبنى الجمعية الشرعية بكرداسة استعدادا لتوزيع السلع الغذائية المقدمة بالمجان من الجيش للمواطنين من أمام المبنى، وذلك بعدما زحف المئات من الأهالى إلى المكان فور تسرب أنباء عن توزيع القوات المسلحة لسلع غذائية بالمجان.* 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير الطيران: تخفيض تذاكر الرحلات الداخلية بنسبة 50%*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:40 *
*أكد عبد العزيز فاضل وزير الطيران المدنى، منح حوافز تخفيض 50% للسياحة الداخلية، وربط المحافظات السياحية بعضها ببعض لتنشيط السياحة الداخلية.* ​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*قرار  سديد  علشان  ماينفعش  نسافر  شرم  ب  800  جنيه  *
*في  حين  تذكره  كندا  بحوالي  6000 جنيه *​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*"المصرى الديمقراطى": نسعى للتوافق مع حزب النور داخل "الخمسين"*

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:25 
أوضح الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، وعضو لجنة نظام الحكم بلجنة الخمسين، أن ممثل حزب النور"الاحتياطى" داخل لجنة نظام الحكم لا يثير مشاكل.

*اليوم السابع*

*ياسيدي  الفاضل  حد  قالك  عايزين  نتوافق  مع  الناس دي !!*
*إلي  متي  سنظل  ضعاف  مرتعشين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحيد عبد المجيد يطالب بتعديل مادة "حرية الاعتقاد" فى الدستور

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:24 
يرى الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ، ضرورة تعديل المادة 37 المتعلقة بالكرامة الإنسانية، بحيث يصبح نص المادة " الكرامة حق لكل إنسان، ولا يجوز المساس بها، وتلتزم الدولة بتوفير الضمانات، والسبل لاحترامها، وحمايتها ".​*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*العريان يواصل التحريض على العنف فى مقال بـ"الحرية والعدالة"*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:03 *
*واصل الدكتور عصام العريان، القيادى الهارب بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، التحريض على العنف فى مقال جديد حمل عنوان "مصر إلى أين؟"، نشرته بوابة "الحرية والعدالة"، دعا خلاله أعضاء التنظيم إلى ما وصفه بتقديم المزيد من التضحيات المتمثلة فى الحياة والجسد والمال والوقت والحرية من استعادة حكم المعزول.* 

*اليوم السابع*

*"مصر إلى أين؟"*
*ع  القدس  رايحيين  بالملايين  يا عريان*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​

*"أبادير": الدستور الجديد لن يهمش أحدا ولن يستنسخ دستور الإخوان*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:53*
*




*
* نجيب أبادير عضو لجنة الخمسين *

*أكد الدكتور نجيب أبادير، عضو لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، أن المنتج النهائى الذى ستحرج به لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور لن يكون دستور 2012 الإخوان ولكنه سيكون دستور مصر الثورة وبمثابة دستور جديد.

وقال "أبادير" خلال مؤتمر "دستور مصر لكل المصريين"، الذى نظمته منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان" ظهر اليوم السبت، إنه يدعو الجميع بعدم الانشغال بفكرة تعجيل الدستور حيث تقوم "الخمسين" بإدخال مواد جديد وتعديل المواد الراد تعديلها وإضافة فقرات، ليكون المنتج النهائى بمثابة دستور جديد وليس نسخا لدستور 2012.

وأضاف: "هناك مواد أضيفت لباب المقومات الأساسية مثل زيادة ميزانية التعليم واستقلال التعليم الجامعى والاقتصاد يكون معنى بالتنمية المستدامة، وسنكمل معركتنا داخل لجنة الخمسين وسيخرج دستور يعبر عن مصر فى مرحلة جديدة لا يهمش فيه أحد"، مشددا على ضرورة الضغط الشعبى على لجنة الخمسين، مطالبا الأقباط والمرأة بالضغط على اللجنة لتمثيلهم فى الدستور وعدم تجاهلهم وضغط على المؤسسات الدينية من داخلها لإقرار حقوقهم.

وأوضح "أبادير" أنه تم استحداث مادة فى الدستور الجديد لأول مرة تتحدث عن الهوية المصرية، كما أكد أن الفئات المهمشة يجب أن يتم تمثيلها فى الدستور.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*"مصر القوية" يكرر مطالبته بإعادة هيكلة "الداخلية"*

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:50





 أبو الفتوح 

جدد حزب "مصر القوية" مطالبته بإعادة هيكلة جهاز الشرطة ووزارة الداخلية، وذلك على لسان المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الحزب، والذى أدان استمرار وزارة الداخلية فى سوء معاملة المحبوسين فى السجون وأقسام الشرطة، وعدم إعطاء هؤلاء المحبوسين أدنى حقوقهم الإنسانية، مما أدى إلى وفاة أحد السجناء فى محبسه فى المنصورة لإصابته بمرض السرطان.

*اليوم السابع*

*عيب  الكلام  ده  يا أبو  الفتوح ... اللي  عنده  سرطان  ليه  يمشي  في  مظاهرات !! ... إلي  متي  سوف  تتهكمون  علي  عشيرتكم !! *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جبرائيل: سأقاطع الاستفتاء إذا لم يضع الدستور نسبة للمرأة والأقباط

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عادل لبيب: انتهاء خطة تطوير ميدان التحرير

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*بسمة موسى: نطالب "الخمسين" بكفالة حرية العقيدة وعدم التمييز بين المصريين*

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:12 
طالبت بسمة موسى، *القيادية البهائية،* لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور بوضع نصوص تكفل عدم التمييز بين المواطنين على أساس الدين والعقيدة وضمان حرية العقيدة لحصول البهائيين وكافة المهمشين فى الدستور على حقوقهم. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*"حماس" تطالب مصر بفتح معبر رفح بشكل دائم*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:37 *
*طالبت حركة المقاومة الإسلامية (حماس)، مصر بفتح معبر رفح بشكل دائم، وقالت فى بيان لها فى الذكرى الثالثة عشر لانتفاضة الأقصى عام 2000*

*اليوم السابع*

*كان  زمان ... يا حبايب  مصر .. ( إخص  عليكم .. تعملوا  كده  ف  مصر )*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​

*اللواءان شاهين والعصار يصلان إلى "الشورى" لمقابلة رئيس "الخمسين"*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 16:24*
*




 اللواء ممدوح شاهين *
​*حضر كل من اللواء ممدوح شاهين، مساعد وزير الدفاع للشئون القانونية، واللواء محمد العصار، نائب وزير الدفاع، للقاء عمرو موسى، رئيس لجنه الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، للمناقشة حول المواد المتعلقة بالمؤسسة العسكرية فى الدستور، وذلك بمقر اللجنة بمجلس الشورى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*سماع أقوال رئيس مباحث الطرق بالقليوبية فى انفجار قنبلة بكمين باسوس*
*أمرت نيابة القناطر الخيرية بإشراف المستشار محمد عبد الشافى المحامى العام لنيابات جنوب القليوبية بانتداب خبراء المعمل الجنائى "قسم المفرقعات" لمعاينة موقع تفجير قنبلة بكمين باسوس على الطريق الدائرى بين محافظتى القليوبية والجيزة،*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*ضبط 4 مطلوبين أمنياً وتدمير 3 أوكار للعناصر المسلحة بسيناء *

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 17:26 
*ضبطت قوات الجيش اليوم، خلال حملاتها المكثفة فى شمال سيناء 4 عناصر، من المطلوبين أمنيا. *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*حسين فهمى ويسرا يقودان مظاهرة لدعم الثورة أمام الأمم المتحدة*

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 17:24 
قاد الفنان حسين فهمى، والفنانة يسرا عددا من المتظاهرين المصريين، أمام مبنى الأمم المتحدة بنيويورك، بالتزامن مع إلقاء نبيل فهمى وزير الخارجية كلمة مصر أمام الجمعية العامة. 


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

* نحذر من تداول مذكرات لمسئولين عسكريين سابقين*
*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 17:57*

*قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على، المتحدث العسكرى، إن وسائل الإعلام تناولت خلال هذه الفترة معلومات وبيانات على أنها مذكرات شخصية لبعض المسئولين العسكريين السابقين، والذى يؤدى إلى إيجاد حالة من البلبلة والإثارة بشكل يمس أمن وسلامة القوات المسلحة، ويؤثر على الأمن القومى للبلاد فى ظل ظروف بالغة الدقة والحساسية.

وطالب المتحدث العسكرى بضرورة توخى الحذر والحرص من تناول هذه المعلومات دون اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة بالتنسيق مع الأجهزة المعنية بالقوات المسلحة، ارتباطاً بالمخاطر التى يمكن أن تتسبب عنها، خاصة أن جميع الدول تحرص على حذر النشر للموضوعات التى قد تمس أمنها القومى، وتحدد فترات زمنية مناسبة وقوانين منظمة لذلك تُعرض مخالفيها للمسائلة القانونية. 

وأكدت القوات المسلحة على "حق كل المواطنين والرأى العام فى معرفة الحقائق والمعلومات، إلا أن اعتبارات الأمن القومى تفرض علينا جميعاً مسئوليات نحرص عليها لعدم المساس بأمن مصر القومى"، مهيبة بكل وسائل الإعلام المختلفة التعاون معنا إعلاءً للمصلحة العليا للبلاد.*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*الخارجية: مصر تستدعى سفيرها بتونس للتشاور*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 17:54 *
*كشف مصدر مسئول بالخارجية المصرية، لمصادر إعلامية، أنه تم استدعاء السفير المصرى بتونس للتشاور*​
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*استدعاء سفير مصر من تونس لا يعنى قطع العلاقات*
*السبت** 28سبتمبر 2013 - 18:12 *
*أكدت مصادر دبلوماسية بالخارجية، أنه تم بالفعل استدعاء السفير المصرى لدى تونس للتشاور على خلفية تصريحات الرئيس التونسى المنصف المرزوقى فى الأمم المتحدة.* 


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، إن الجميع يتكلم عن أن استخدام الأسلحة الكيماوية خط أحمر.
وتساءل البرادعى، عبر تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، هل نملك الاتساق مع النفس والشجاعة الأخلاقية لتطبيق نفس المبدأ على الأسلحة النووية؟
*​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*نجحت عناصر الجيش الثانى الميدانى فى إلقاء القبض على أربعة من العناصر التكفيرية المسلحة فى شمال سيناء، خلال مداهمات لمنازلهم فى قرى جنوب الشيخ زويد.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​

*الجيش الثانى يدمر 3 أنفاق برفح ويقبض على 7 فى الإسماعيلية والشرقية*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 18:35*
*




*
*ألقت عناصر الجيش الثانى الميدانى، بالتعاون مع عناصر وزارة الداخلية مساء اليوم، القبض على 7 من العناصر المسجلين جنائيًا بنطاق محافظات الشرقية والإسماعيلية، كما تم تدمير 3 أنفاق بالقرب من خط الحدود الدولية برفح.*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بالشرقية بإشراف اللواء سامح الكيلانى مدير الأمن فى ضبط وليد عبد الرؤوف شلبى المستشار الإعلامى للمرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة، والمطلوب ضبطه فى العديد من قضايا أمن الدولة.
*
*اليوم السابع*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​

*القوى الثورية فى السودان: مقتل 116 متظاهرا برصاص الأمن خلال 6 أيام*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 18:45*
*




*​*أعلنت القوى الثورية فى السودان تأسيس "تنسيقية التغيير"، التى أكدت فى بيانها الأول أن الثورة السودانية مستمرة ولا عودة إلى الوراء، مشيرة إلى مقتل 116 متظاهرا برصاص الأمن خلال 6 أيام من الاحتجاجات على رفع الدعم عن الوقود.

ونقلت قناة "العربية" مساء اليوم السبت، عن بيان إعلان تكوين تنسيقية قوى التغيير السودانية جاء فيه: "دأبت سلطة الجبهة الإسلامية منذ انقلابها فى الثلاثين من يونيو 1989 على قهر وقمع الشعب السودانى، ولم تتورع عن إشعال الحروب وتقسيم البلاد ونهب مقدرات وثروات الشعب السودانى باسم الدين".
*​*
*
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*فؤاد علام: الظروف الأمنية تقتضى عودة الحرس الجامعى*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 18:44 *
*أدان اللواء فؤاد علام، وكيل جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة الأسبق، الوضع الأمنى فى الجامعات، خاصة بعد اشتباكات طلاب الإخوان المصريين لمنع لقاء للدكتور عصام حجى المستشار العلمى لرئيس الجمهورية، مضيفاً "عودة الحرس الجامعى للجامعات أصبح لازماً".*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفت الناشطة أسماء محفوظ ما تردد حول ترحيلها من الكويت، مؤكده أنها تلقت اتصالا هاتفيا من الأمن الوطنى الكويتى حيث تمت مطالبتها بشكل ودى بالعودة إلى مصر خاصة بعد الهجوم الذى تعرضت له مؤخرا من عدة أطراف.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*ضبط مهندس إخوانى وصديقه قبل تنفيذ عمليات إرهابية بالقاهرة الجديدة

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 19:01 
ألقت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة القبض على مهندس وصديقه بالقاهرة الجديدة عثر بحوزتهما على جهاز لاب توب​*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*أمر المستشار محمد شرف، وكيل أول نيابة القاهرة الجديدة، بحجز مهندس وصديقه لحين وصول تحريات الأمن الوطنى، عثر بحوزتهما على جهاز "لاب توب" به خرائط لمناطق حيوية بمصر ورسالة كتبها أحدهما عن اعتزامه تنفيذ عملية استشهادية.*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 19:35*
*




*
*قال وزير الخارجية، نبيل فهمى، فى كلمته أمام الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة بنيويورك التى تبث حاليا أن عزم مصر الصادق على استكمالِ تنفيذِ خريطةِ المستقبلِ يتطلبُ أَنْ نَضعَ نُصْبَ أعينِنَا الحفاظَ على الأمنِ وإنفاذ القانون، والتصدي لمُحَاولاتِ الترويعِ والترهـيبِ التى تَهْدِفُ إلى إعـاقةِ مسـار تنفيذِها "، مشيرا إلى أن "بعضُ الأنحاء في مصرَ تعرضت مؤخراً إلى هجماتٍ إرهابيةٍ يائسة وبائسة،لم تُفرٍق في ضحاياها بين رجلٍ وامرأة، شيخٍ وطفلِ، مسلمٍ وغير مسلم، من أبناءِ الوطن.

وأوضح الوزير فهمى أن هذا الإرهابٌ كَشَف عن وجههِ القبيح كونة يهدِفُ إلى تقويضِ العمليةِ الديمقراطيةِ وتدميرِ اقتصادِنا، *

*وتابع:"أؤكدُ أمامَكم بكل وضوحٍ وثقةٍ أن الشعبَ المصريَ العظيمَ الذي نجحَ في فرض إرادته قادر علي القضاءِ علي الإرهاب في إطارِ سيادة القانون ، وأَثِقُ في أَنَّ المجتمعَ الدولى بِأَسرِهِ، والذى طالما لفظ الإرهاب سيَقِفُ بحزمٍ إلى جانبِ الشعبِ المصرى فى معركتِه لدحرِ العنفِ والداعين إليه ولنْ يَتَقَبّلَ مُحاولاتِ تبريرِه أو التسامحِ معَهُ وفى ذلك الإطار أود أن أتقدم بخالص التعازي لدولة وشعب كينيا على ضحايا الحادث الإرهابي الذى تعرضت له البلاد مؤخراً ".

وأضاف " لا تَكتمِلُ رسالة الشعبِ المصرى، وفى طليعتِهِ شبابُ مصر المشارك معي في تمثيل بلدنا العريق فى إجتماعنا هذا، دون أَنْ أنقلَ إليكم أيضا، تطلعَ مصرَ إلى تعزيزِ ديمقراطيةِ العلاقاتِ الدوليةِ المعاصرة، وإلى مدِ جسورِ التعاونِ بينَ الشعبِ المصرى وكافةِ شعوب العالم على أساسِ استقلالِ القرار، والاحترامِ المُتبادل، وعدمِ التدخلِ فى الشؤونِ الداخليةِ للدول، ووفقَ سياسةٍ خارجيةٍ تقومُ على النديةِ وتكون ركيزتها رؤية مستقبلية بناءة وحضارية.

ولفت فهمى إلى أن سياسةُ مصرَ الخارجية، أصبحت تعكسُ الإرادة الشعبية ، وتُصاغُ على نحوٍ يتَسِقُ مع مصالحِها الوطنية وأمنِها القومي بعيداً عن أية اعتبارات أخرى "، وقال " لا غُـلُـوَ فى تقريرِ أَنَّنَا نُـدْرِكُ، بمسئوليةٍ تامة ارتباطَ أَمنِ مصرَ القومى بقضايا وأَمنِ أُمَتِها العربية، كما تَلْتَزِمُ مصرُ بِحُكمِ الموقعِ والتاريخِ والانتماء بمواصلةِ الدفاعِ عن مصالحِ قارتِها الأفريقية وبالتصدي لقضايا العالمِ الإسلامي ونشر قيم الاعتدال وسماحة الإسلام وتعزيز الحوار بين الأديان السماوية، وبتبني التحدياتِ التي تُواجِهُ دولَ الجنوب في عالمٍ تَخْتَلُ فيه موازينُ القوى ".
*​*
*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*عرض وزير الخارجية،نبيل فهمى، فى كلمة مصر أيضا ملامحَ رؤية مصرَ، لعددٍ من القضايا التي تحظى بأولويةٍ متقدمةٍ فى اهتماماتِ سياستِنا الخارجية، وقال " بلغَتِ المأساةُ فى سوريا حَدَ استخدامِ الأسلحةِ الكيميائية والتي نُدينُ اللجوءَ إليها، وينبعُ اهتمامُنا بالاتفاقِ الذى تَمَ التوصل إليهِ بين روسيا والولايات المتحدة من الحرصِ على ضرورةِ معالجةِ السياقِ الأوسعِ للأزمة السورية".*​

*وأضاف فهمى "بجانبِ المأساةِ الإنسانيةِ الناجمةِ عن القتالِ المُسْتَعِر، اقترَبَتْ الدولةُ السوريةُ ذاتها من حافةِ التفكك الأمرُ الذي يستلزمُ التوصلَ إلى تسويةٍ سياسيةٍ عاجلة تحققُ للسوريينَ الحريةَ والكرامةَ والديمقراطيةَ التى يَصْبُونَ إليها، وتصونُ وحدةَ كيان الدولة وهو ما نأملُ فى أَنْ يتَحقَقَ من خلالِ عقدِ مؤتمرِ جنيف الثاني وصولاً إلى إنشاءِ سلطةٍ انتقاليةٍ تضعُ حَداً للاحترابِ الأهلي وللتدخلاتِ الخارجيةِ التى طالما حذرنا من تداعياتِها ".*

*وأكد وزير الخارجية، نبيل فهمى، على أن قضيةُ فلسطينَ ستظل مصدرَ التوترِ الرئيسى فى منطقتنا، التى مازالت تُعانى من تداعياتِ استمرارِ احتلالِ إسرائيل للأراضى العربية، وتكثيفِ الأنشطةِ الاستيطانية حتى كادَ الأملُ فى إمكانيةِ تحقيقِ حلِ الدولتين يتلاشى دونَ رجعة ، موضحا انه " إزاءَ هذه الصورةِ القاتمة، فإنَّ الجهودَ التى بَذلَتْها الولاياتُ المتحدة لدعمِ استئنافِ المفاوضاتِ الفلسطينيةِ الإسرائيلية، تستحقُ مِنا الترحيب والتقدير.

واضاف فهمى "كما أَنَّ حِرصَ الطرفينِ -حتى الآن- على الالتزامِ بالانخراطِ فى عمليةٍ تفاوضيةٍ مُحددةٍ بإطارٍ زمنى، يمثلُ تطوراً هاماً ، الأمرُ الذي يدعُونا للعملِ على أَنْ تُؤَدِى المفاوضات الجارية إلى تسويةٍ نهائيةٍ لهذه المشكلةِ التى تَعُودُ جذورُها إلى القرنِ الماضى".

وأشار الوزير إلى أستمرار مصر فى دعمِ حقِ الشعبِ الفلسطينى فى تقريرِ المصير، وإقامةِ دولتهِ المستقلةِ ذاتِ السيادة، وعاصمتُها القدسُ الشرقية، على كاملِ أراضى الضفةِ الغربيةِ وغزة، وفقَ مبادرةِ السلامِ العربية، وتأسيساً على المرجعياتِ ذاتِ الصلة "، لافتا فى الوقت ذاته إلى ضرورة التأكيد على "حقيقة أن عدم الوفاء باحتياجات سكان قطاع غزة هو أمر لم يعد مقبولاً سياسياً أو أخلاقياً ، ومن ثم فإننا نطالب إسرائيل والمجتمع الدولي بتحمل مسئولياتهما بما يضمن وصول المواد الأساسية للشعب الفلسطينى فى القطاع، ونؤكد استعدادنا التعاون مع السلطة الفلسطينية وكافة الأطراف المعنية للتوصل إلى ترتيبات مناسبة لتوفير هذه الاحتياجات بطرق مشروعة وشفافة".*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*نبيل فهمى يطرح مبادرة لإخلاء الشرق الأوسط من أسلحة الدمار الشامل*

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 19:50
*قال وزير الخارجية، نبيل فهمى، أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة أن بناء شرق أوسط جديد لن يتأتى بدون ضمانِ الحقِ فى الأمنِ المتساوي، والتخلصِ من التهديداتِ التى يُمَثلُها وجودُ الأسلحةِ النوويةِ وأسلحةِ الدمارِ الشاملِ فى منطقتِنا. الأمر الذى يهدد مصداقية نظام منع الإنتشار بل ومصداقية الأمم المتحدة ذاتها.

وأعلن الوزير فهمى عن مبادرة تتلخص فى دعوة كافةَ دولِ الشرقِ الأوسطِ، وكذلك الدول الخمس دائمة العضوية بمجلس الأمن لإيداعِ خطاباتٍ رسميةٍ لدى السكرتيرِ العام للأممِ المتحدة، بتأييدِها لإعلانِ الشرقِ الأوسطِ منطقةً خاليةً من أسلحةِ الدمارِ الشامل، النوويةِ والكيميائيةِ والبيولوجية ، وقيام دولَ المنطقةِ غير الموقعةِ أو المُصادِقـةِ على أىٍ من المعاهداتِ الدوليةِ الخاصةِ بأسلحة الدمار الشامل أن تلتزم، قبلَ نهايةِ العامِ الجاري بالتوقيـعِ والتصديقِ على المعاهداتِ ذاتِ الصلةِ بشكلٍ متزامن، وأَنْ تُودِعَ هذه الدولُ ما يؤكدُ قيامَها بذلك لدى مجلسِ الأمن ، كما دعا فهمى السكرتيرَ العامَ للأممِ المتحدة، لتنسيقِ اتخاذِ كافةِ هذهِ الخطوات بشكلٍ متزامن، كشرطٍ أساسىٍ لنجاحِها وهوَ ما يَعنى تحديداً:

اولا..انضمامَ إسرائيلَ إلى معاهدةِ منعِ الانتشارِ النووى كدولةٍ غيرِ نووية... وتصديقَها على اتفاقية الأسلحةِ الكيميائية... وتوقيعَها وتصديقَها على اتفاقية الأسلحةِ البيولوجية.

ثانيا.. تصديقَ سوريا على اتفاقية الأسلحةِ البيولوجية... واستكمالَ الخطواتِ التى تعهدَت بها بشأنِ اتفاقية الأسلحةِ الكيميائية.

ثالثا.. تصديقُ مصرَ على معاهدةِ اتفاقية الأسلحة البيولوجية... والتوقيعُ والتصديقُ على اتفاقية الأسلحةِ الكيمائية، وذلك مقابل استكمال كافة دول الشرق الأوسط إجراءات الانضمام للمعاهدات الدولية لحظر أسلحة الدمار الشامل والمعاهدات والترتيبات المتصلة بها.

رابعا: مواصلةُ الجهودِ الدوليةِ لضمان سرعةِ انعقاد المؤتمر المؤجل عام 2012 لإخلاءِ الشرقِ الأوسطِ من أسلحةِ الدمارِ الشامل... ليتم عقده قبل نهاية هذا العام... وكحدٍ أقصى في ربيع عام 2014. ولتحقيق هذا الهدف، فانه يتعين مضاعفة الجهد من السكرتير العام، والدول الثلاث المودعة لديها معاهدة منع الانتشار والميسر...لعقد هذا المؤتمر.*

*اليوم السابع*

​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*

*​*الإخوان يعتدون على مدير مراسلى الإذاعة هو وأسرته فى كورنيش المعادى*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 19:59 *
*تعرض منصر رحمى مدير المندوبين والمراسلين لأخبار الإذاعة بالتلفزيون المصرى، للضرب ومحاولة الاعتداء عليه هو وأسرته بكورنيش النيل بالمعادى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*طلاب المحظورة يتظاهرون بجامعة القاهرة لألغاء اللائحة الداخلية*

السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 19:54 
*ينظم طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة بجامعة القاهرة، وقفة احتجاجية غدًا الأحد.*​
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*"كمل جميلك" تجمع 150 ألف استمارة لترشيح السيسى رئيسا من الشرقية*

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*الديلى تليجراف*
*رئيس أساقفة كانتربرى: القادة المسلمين فى بريطانيا يشعرون بالفزع حيال تزايد الهجمات على المسيحيين فى أنحاء العالم المسلم.*

أكد رئيس أساقفة كانتربرى الأب جاستين يلبى، شعور القادة الدينيين المسلمين فى بريطانيا، بالفزع إزاء الهجمات التى استهدفت المسيحيين فى أنحاء الشرق الأوسط والعالم المسلم. محذرا من تزايد تلك الهجمات على المسيحيين بسبب عقيدتهم.

ونقلت صحيفة الديلى تليجراف تصريحات يلبى لراديو "بى.بى.سى4"، متحدثا عن تفجير كنيسة "كل القديسين" فى باكستان، الذى أسفر عن مقتل 85 شخص وإصابة أكثر من 200 آخرين، والعديد من الهجمات التى تستهدف المسيحيين فى بلدان أخرى.

وقال الأسقف البريطانى أن الجماعات المسيحية الموجودة منذ أيام بولس الرسول فى مصر وسوريا تواجه تهديدا. مشيرا إلى أن الصراعات الدينية، فى كثير من الأحيان، تنبع من غيرها من المظالم الاجتماعية والتاريخية، لكن هذا لا يمكن أن يفسر العديد من الهجمات الأخيرة على المسيحيين.

وأكد أن الكنيسة البريطانية أعربت عن مخاوفها الشديدة أمام وزير الخارجية ويليام هيج، حيال سلامة المسيحيين فى الخارج ودعت الحكومات الأخرى للتحرك من أجل حمايتهم. داعيا إلى الصلاة من أجل المسيحيين الذين يشنون هجماتهم، مثلما فعل السيد المسيح.
​


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*المصريون بنيويورك يحيون وفد الخارجية عقب خروجه من الأمم المتحدة*
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*

*

*صوت انفجار ضخم أمام الكنيسة اللاتينية والبنك الأهلي بالسويس*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 20:41 *
*شهدت المنطقة المحيطة والشارع الفاصل بين الكنيسة اللاتينية وبنك الاهلى بشارع براديس بالسويس*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*إطلاق كثيف لأعيرة نارية بالقرب من مركز شرطة كرداسة*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 21:42 *
*شهدت مدينة كرداسة، منذ قليل، إطلاقا كثيفا لأعيرة نارية بالقرب من مركز شرطة كرداسة المحترق ومسجد الشاعر.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

قال الدكتور كمال الهلباوى، القيادى السابق بجماعة الإخوان، إن اجتماع الحركات الإسلامية بباكستان بحضور التنظيم الدولى للإخوان ليس الأول من نوعه، نظراً لوجود مجلس للتنسيق بين الحركات الإسلامية بمختلف دول العالم يجتمع بشكل مستمر، لمناقشة القضايا السياسية والتربوية​

وتابع : "إن تكتل الإخوان بمصر مع التنظيم الدولى والعناصر الجهادية والتكفيرية سيعمل على شل الحياة فى مصر من خلال بعض العمليات الإرهابية". 
وطالب الهلباوى الجيش والشرطة أن يأخذا فى اعتبارهما ذلك الاجتماع، ويدركا تبعاته ويحكما قبضتهما لحفظ الأمن فى البلاد مهما تطلب ذلك من تضحيات.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير التعليم العالى: الدستورية ستفصل فى قضية جامعة زويل والنيل*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

استشهد جندى برصاص قناصة أثناء وجوده فى محل خدمته، بوسط سيناء، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*طرد طاقم قناة الجزيرة من مظاهرة الجالية المصرية فى نيويورك*

*السبت، 28 سبتمبر 2013 - 22:36 *
*انتهت منذ قليل مظاهرة الجالية المصرية أمام مقر الأمم المتحدة بنيويورك، والتى شارك فيها مئات المصريين المؤيدين لثورة ٣٠ يونيو.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*"السكة الحديد": خسائر الهيئة من توقف القطارات بلغت 190 مليون جنيه*​

*اليوم السابع*​

*إلي اللقاء في يوم جديد وأخبار جديده .. تصبحون علي خير*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*وصول 37 شاحنة مواد بناء إلى قطاع غزة *
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 00:04 
عبرت 37 شاحنة مواد بناء الحدود المصرية فى طريها إلى قطاع غزة مساء أمس السبت عبر معبر رفح البرى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأبنودى: الشعب أحب السيسى لأنه سمع فيه صدى كلمات عبد الناصر*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 00:21 
قال الشاعر الكبير عبد الرحمن الأبنودى إن الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر كان آخر رئيس نراه فى عربات مكشوفة ويمشى وسط ملايين الناس بلا مبالغة، ووسط "الجلاليب" والعمال

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*تشديدات أمنية بـ"خاتم المرسلين" بالعمرانية بعد أنباء عن وجود قنبلة*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 01:07 
أكد شهود عيان أن قوات أمنية مكثفة مدعومة بسيارات مصفحة، انتشرت بشارع خاتم المرسلين بمنطقة العمرانية بالجيزة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*استمرار ملاحقة العناصر الإرهابية بكرداسة لليوم الحادى عشر*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 06:12 
تواصل قوات الأمن لليوم الحادى عشر على التوالى، عمليات تطهير كرداسة، بحثاً عن البؤر الإجرامية، وملاحقة المتورطين فى اقتحام مركز شرطة كرداسة، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى بشوارع القاهرة وأعلى الطريق الدائرى* 
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 08:42 
شهدت شوارع العاصمة الرئيسية حالة من الشلل صباح اليوم، كما اصطف عدد كبير من المواطنين على الطرق الرئيسية؛ لعدم وجود وسائل مواصلات.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*مدارس كرداسة تستقبل التلاميذ تحت حراسة الجيش والشرطة*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 09:43 
زحف العشرات من تلاميذ المدارس فى أول يوم دراسى بمدينة كرداسة إلى مدارسهم وسط تشديدات أمنية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى أعلى دائرى المريوطية بسبب تعطل سيارة نقل وانقلاب ملاكى*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 10:21 
تسببت سيارة نقل ثقيل "مقطورة" فى تعطل الحركة المرورية أعلى الدائرى مريوطية هرم،

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير الإسكان يغادر ميدان النهضة عقب إعادة افتتاحه *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*حملة أمنية مكثفة لإعادة الانضباط بمترو الأنفاق*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 10:32
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*تكدس وازدحام على البوابات الإلكترونية لجامعة عين شمس *

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 10:38 
شهدت البوابات الإلكترونية الرئيسية بجامعة عين شمس تكدسا وازدحاما من قبل الطلاب، فى ظل التشديدات الأمنية من جانب أفراد أمن الجامعة. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*التنمية المحلية: رفع 114 ألف طن قمامة و104 آلاف متر مخلفات بالمحافظات*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1272596&SecID=65&IssueID=168 
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 11:15

*بدأت منذ قليل محكمة جنايات الجيزة برئاسة المستشار أحمد ماجد فؤاد، نظر قرار التحفظ على أموال وممتلكات  الدكتور هشام قنديل*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*هتافات مؤيدة للجيش فى أول أيام الدراسة بجامعة حلوان*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 11:32 
استقبلت اليوم جامعة حلوان الطلاب من مختلف الكليات، وذلك بعد قرار تأجيل الدراسة لمدة أسبوع لأعمال الصيانة والترميمات،
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*حكم نهائى من "الإدارية العليا" ببطلان خصخصة شركة النيل لحلج الأقطان*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 11:32  
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*مدير أمن القاهرة يتفقد الخدمات الأمنية ويزور مدارس المعادى*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 11:36 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" يتظاهرون بجامعة القاهرة للمطالبة بتسكين المغتربين* 
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 11:46 
تظاهر طلاب جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" بجامعة القاهرة، للمطالبة للإفراج عن الطلاب المقبوض عليهم،

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*إغلاق المكتبة المركزية بجامعة القاهرة بعد تظاهرات طلاب "المحظورة"*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 11:53 
أغلق أمن المكتبة المركزية بجامعة القاهرة أبوابها الرئيسية بعد تظاهر طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة أمام المكتبة.
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*وقفة للطلاب غير المقبولين بقسم اللغة الإنجليزية بآداب عين شمس*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 11:58 
تجمع الطلاب غير المقبولين بقسم اللغة الإنجليزية بكلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس، أمام مكتب رئيس الجامعة، احتجاجا على عدم قبولهم بالقسم، وذلك أمام قصر الزعفران داخل الحرم الجامعى. 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*"أمن الدولة" تواصل تحقيقاتها فى قتل مجندى سيناء وقضايا "عنف الإخوان"* 
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 11:59 
تواصل اليوم نيابة أمن الدولة العليا برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى، استكمال التحقيق مع المتهمين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*للمرة الثالثة.. تجديد حبس صبحى صالح 15 يوماً بتهمة التحريض على العنف*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 12:05 
أمر قاضى معارضات جنح الإسكندرية بتجديد حبس صبحى صالح، القيادى الإخوانى، 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات بعد اتهامه بالتحريض على العنف.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*التموين: طرحنا منتجات الخضر والفواكه بالأسواق لمواجهة ارتفاع الأسعار*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 

أكد الدكتور محمد أبوشادى، وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، أن طرح منتجات الخضروات والفواكه من خلال سيارات وزارة الزراعة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" بجامعة القاهرة يتظاهرون بارتداء أقنعة "فانديتا"*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 12:21 
ارتدى مجموعة من طلاب الإخوان بجامعة القاهرة فى تظاهرتهم اليوم الأحد، أقنعة فانديتا.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*خريجو الدبلومات يتظاهرون أمام "الأعلى للجامعات" للمطالبة بدخول "هندسة" *

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 12:22 
تظاهر خريجو الدبلومات الفنية، اليوم الأحد أمام المجلس الأعلى للجامعات، لرفض قرار المجلس الخاص بزيادة نسبة تمثيلهم لدخول كلية الهندسة إلى 12%.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس 84 إخوانيًا 15 يومًا فى أحداث 30 أغسطس بالإسكندرية*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*"الزراعة" تحدد أسعار "قائم" الخراف بـ34 جنيهًا للكيلو و26 للأبقار*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*بابا الفاتيكان يستقبل مفتى الجمهورية غداً ممثلاً لشيخ الأزهر*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 12:39 
أكد أحمد رأفت، القائم بأعمال سفارة مصر لدى الفاتيكان، أن زيارة فضيلة مفتى الديار المصرية الدكتور شوقى عبد الكريم إلى روما

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*إحالة 6 مسئولين بوزارة المالية للمحاكمة بتهمة إهدار الـمال العــام*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*القبض على قياديين من الإخوان بالفيوم بتهمة التحريض على العنف*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 12:42 
ألقت أجهزة الأمن بالفيوم القبض على اثنين من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة بالفيوم لاتهامهما بالتحريض على العنف.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*لليوم الرابع.. عمليات نظافة وتشجير وتجميل لميدان التحرير*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*حرس الحدود يحبط محاولة هجرة غير شرعية لـ260 شخصًا بينهم 150 سوريًا*​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*طلاب يواجهون إخوان جامعة القاهرة بصور السيسى والأمن يفصل بالحواجز*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*بدء تظاهر العمال المفصولين أمام "القوى العاملة" للمطالبة بعودتهم للعمل*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 12:55
بدأت منذ قليل الوقفة الاحتجاجية التى نظمها العمال المفصولون، أمام وزارة القوى العاملة والهجرة، والتى دعت لها حملة "عايزين نرجع نشتغل" للمطالبة بعودتهم للعمل.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*"الداخلية" تدفع بتشكيل أمن مركزى للتعليم العالى بسبب تظاهرات الطلاب*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:19 
حاول عدد من طلاب الجامعات الدخول إلى البوابة الرئيسية لوزارة التعليم العالى ظهر اليوم الأحد، للمطالبة بفتح باب التحويلات من الكليات الحكومية إلى الخاصة​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بالمولوتوف بين طلاب الإخوان والمستقلين بجامعة عين شمس*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:10 
اشتبك طلاب الإخوان مع بعض الطلاب المستقلين خلال مسيرة لطلاب "المحظورة" داخل الحرم الجامعى بجامعة عين شمس

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس قيادات"المحظورة" بالاسكندرية 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات*
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأمن يسمح لمسيرة طلاب "المحظورة" من مسجد النور بدخول "عين شمس"*​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترحيل المتهمين المقبوض عليهم بكرداسة إلى سجن وادى النطرون*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*جامعة عين شمس تغلق أبوابها بسبب اشتباكات طلاب الإخوان والمستقلين*

أغلقت جامعة عين شمس أبوابها، وذلك بعد اشتباكات بين طلاب الإخوان والمستقلين، وتبادل الطلاب إلقاء الطوب والزجاج والشماريخ من أسوار الجامعة، حيث يلقى طلاب الإخوان الطوب والشماريخ من الخارج، ويرد عليهم الطلاب المستقلون من الداخل. 

ويحاول طلاب الإخوان اقتحام البوابات، ويتصدى لهم أمن الجامعة وسط حالة من الخوف والذعر من الطلاب المحتجزين داخل الجامعة، محاولين الاحتماء بالمبانى الداخلية بالجامعة.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*تصاعد حدة الاشتباكات بين الإخوان والطلاب المستقلين بجامعة الزقازيق*​

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:39
*




*​

تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات، منذ قليل، بين طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة والطلاب المستقلين, على خلفية قيام طلاب الإخوان بتنظيم مسيرة أمام كلية هندسة، فاعترضهم بعض الطلاب المستقلين، 
حيث دارت بينهم اشتباكات عنيفة تم استخدام المولوتوف والشوم فيها، مما أسفر عن وقوع إصابات لم يتم حصرها حتى الآن.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*حبس 15 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان 15يوما فى أحداث بقنا*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:44 
قررت النيابة الكلية بقنا اليوم حبس 15 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات وإخلاء سبيل 5 آخرين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*مسيرة لطلاب هندسة المطرية احتجاجا على الضبطية القضائية*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:52 
واصل طلاب هندسة المطرية وقفتهم الاحتجاجية أمام مبنى الكلية، بعد أداء صلاة الظهر، مطالبين بإلغاء الضبطية القضائية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الخمسين: الاستفتاء على الدستور خلال 15 يوما من تسليم المسودة للرئاسة*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 13*:*45
قال محمد سلماوى، المتحدث باسم لجنة الخمسين، إن الاستفتاء على الدستور سيكون خلال 15 يوما من تاريخ تسليم المسودة النهائية للرئاسة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الإخوان وطلاب "القاهرة" بسبب تعدى "الجماعة" على الجيش*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:41 
نشبت اشتباكات بين طلاب الإخوان أمام كلية الآداب بجامعة القاهرة والطلاب المستقلين بالجامعة، بسبب كتابة العبارات المهنية للجيش والشرطة، على مبانى الجامعة.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*لجنة الصياغة ترفض استبدال "غير المسلمين" بـ"المسيحيين واليهود"* 
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:00 
قالت مصادر بلجنة الخمسين، إن لجنة الصياغة أعادت النص السابق للمادة الثالثة من الدستور، وأبقت على النص الخاص باحتكام المسيحيين واليهود لشرائعهم. 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الطلاب يرفعون صور السيسى فى مواجهة الإخوان بجامعة حلوان*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - *14:11*
*



*​
*البابا تواضروس *
 
يغادر، مطار القاهرة الدولى، عصر اليوم الأحد، البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، ووفد مشارك معه، متجها إلى إيطاليا.

ومن المقرر أن ينهى البابا تواضروس إجراءات سفره على متن الطائرة المصرية المتجة إلى روما.
​
*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*أصوات إطلاق نار قوية بوسط مدينة العريش*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:09 
قال أهالى وشهود عيان من وسط مدينة العريش، إنه تسمع الآن أصوات إطلاق نار من أسلحة ثقيلة،

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصادر: حصر ألف جمعية تابعة للإخوان.. وتسليم تقرير*
* لـ"البرعى" الأربعاء*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:07
*



*
أحمد البرعى وزير التضامن الاجتماعى 

لفت مصدر قانونى، إلى قيام الشئون القانونية بوزارة التضامن الاجتماعى، بحصر الجمعيات التابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وإعداد تقرير حولها وتسليمه للدكتور أحمد البرعى وزير التضامن الاجتماعى يوم الأربعاء القادم، لبدء إجراءات مصادرة أموال وممتلكات ومقرات الإخوان تنفيذ حكم محكمة القضاء المستعجل بحظر نشاطها.

وأكد المصدر أن عدد الجمعيات التابعة للإخوان يصل إلى ما يقرب من 1000 جمعية من بينهم عدد كبير من الجمعيات الصغيرة المنتشرة بالأقاليم والتى تضم عدد كبير من الإخوان ولهم نشاطات موسعة فى المحافظات. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*القاهرة: إجراءات مشددة نحو نظافة العاصمة وتوقيع غرامات على المخالفين*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*شباب الثورة السودانية بمصر تجدد التظاهر اليوم أمام سفارتها بالقاهرة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*وقفة للجالية السودانية أمام سفارتهم للمطالبة بإسقاط نظام "البشير"*​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. منفذ طابا البرى يستقبل 235 سائحًا إسرائيليًا*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*حملة أمنية موسعة بمناطق غرب وجنوب بئر العبد*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:38 
قال شهود عيان، إن قوات أمنية قامت، اليوم، بحملة أمنية موسعة بعدة مناطق غرب وجنوب بئر العبد خلالها تمت أعمال مداهمات وتمشيط بحثا عن عناصر مسلحة .

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على "السودانى" المتهم فى حرق كنيسة وقسم كرداسة* 
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 14:43 
تمكنت قوات الأمن، منذ قليل، من ضبط عماد حسن وشهرته "السودانى"، والمتهم فى إضرام النيران بمركز شرطة كرداسة والكنيسة.

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تنسحب من محيط المتحف المصرى.. و"الداخلية" تتولى التأمين*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*"العربية للتصنيع" تسلم السكك الحديدية أول عربة من الخط الثالث للمترو*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:43
*




*
* أول عربة للخط الثالث *

احتفلت الهيئة العربية للتصنيع، بتسليم أول وحدة من القطار الأول (القطار وحدتين – الوحدة أربعة عربات) لهيئة السكك الحديدية، فى إطار التعاقد المبرم بين الهيئة ووزارة النقل للتصنيع المحلى لقطارات مكيفة للعمل على الخط الثالث لمترو أنفاق القاهرة الكبرى، وذلك تمهيدا لإجراء الاختبارات النهائية وبدء فترة التشغيل التجريبى.
​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*ضبط قيادى بـ"المحظورة" لاتهامه بالتحريض على تخريب منشآت ببنى سويف* 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس 17 من"المحظورة" 15يوما بالغربية*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الجمعية العمومية لمحكمة استئناف شمال القاهرة توقف 75 قاضيا عن العمل*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: ليبرمان يصف إيران بـ"الكاذبة".. ونتانياهو يستعد للهجوم على برنامجها النووى بالأمم المتحدة.. وخبير إسرائيلى: مكالمة أوباما لروحانى زادت من إصرار إسرائيل للهجوم على طهران*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: *
*مخاوف إسرائيلية حادة من صفقة أمريكية- إيرانية حول ملفها النووى.. أوغلو يعلن تحسن الاتصالات بين تركيا وإسرائيل.. الولايات المتحدة تحذر مواطنيها خلال سفرهم للخارج بعد حادث "نيروبى"*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: الولايات المتحدة تهدئ مخاوف إسرائيل من تقارب أمريكى إيرانى.. مقاتلات إسرائيلية تمشط أجواء تل أبيب بسبب سرب طيور.. إسقاط اقتراح الدول العربية ضد مشروع النووى الإسرائيلى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*سودانيون يطالبون مصر بالتدخل لوقف قمع المظاهرات فى بلادهم*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:26 
توجه عدد من النشطاء السياسيين السودانيين، ظهر اليوم "الأحد"، إلى وزارة الخارجية، لابراز ما يحدث من جهة الحكومة السودانية، تجاه المتظاهرين السلميين العزل، من قمع واستخدام مفرط للقوة، لتفريق المحتجين السلميين. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

واصل الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى رئيس الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين التحريض على مصر، زاعما أن فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة شهدا العديد من الانتهاكات مطالبا السلطات السودانية أن تستمع للشعب. 
وتابع القرضاوى " بأننا لا نريد لإخواننا فى السودان أن يقعوا فى أخطاء مثل تلك التى وقع فيها آخرون.


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق عبر تغريده "تويتر" ان هناك حملة فاشية ممنهجة من "مصادر سيادية" واعلام "مستقل" ضد الاصرار علي إعلاء قيمة الحياة الانسانية وحتمية التوافق الوطني. 
​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

قال الفنان الكبير حسن يوسف، إن الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى رئيس الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين، توفاه الله منذ فترة، موضّحًا أن القرضاوى الذى هاجم الجيش ليس هو الشخص الذى يعرفه وكان يسافر له فى بعض الدول العربية لحضور بعض دروسه.
وأضاف يوسف خلال حواره مع الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى عبر قناة دريم2، "إسرائيل قادرة على فعل أى شىء، وأزعم أنها وضعت له شريحة فى رأسه واستطاعت أن تغير من سلوكه الذى كان معروفا به

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تغلق الشوارع المحيطة بمنطقة إصابة مجند وفتاة وسط العريش*
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 17:21 
سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر منطقة وسط مدينة العريش، بعد معركة بين مسلحين وقوات الأمن المرابطة حول مقر سنترال العريش، خلالها تم تبادل إطلاق النيران. 
​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

قال مصدر أمنى بالعريش، إن أجهزة الأمن ألقت القبض على أحد المتهمين بإضرام النار فى كنيسة مار جرجس بالعريش، بالتزامن مع أحداث 30 يونيو الماضى. 


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

تعقد حملة " كمل جميلك "، مؤتمرا صحفيا، ظهر غدا الاثنين، بإحدى الفنادق الكبرى بالدقى، للإعلان عن اندماجها مع حملة "اختار رئيسك، وستعلن عن جمع توقيعات 5 ملايين و500 ألف توقيع مؤيد لترشيح السيسى رئيسا.


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

تجدد الاشتباكات بين طلاب مدرسة السعيدية المنتمين للجماعة المحظورة، والطلاب المستقلين من نفس المدرسة، أمام الباب الرئيسى لجامعة القاهرة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*"آشتون" تزور مصر بعد غد الثلاثاء وتلتقى "منصور" و"السيسى"*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 17:43 
تصل كاترين آشتون الممثل الأعلى للسياسة الخارجية والأمنية بالاتحاد الأوروبى،القاهرة مساء بعد غد الثلاثاء فى زيارة لمصر تختتمها الخميس المقبل هى الثالثة من نوعها منذ الثلاثين من يونيو.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*رئيس شركة المترو: الإخوان وراء تكدس محطة الشهداء لإثارة الفوضى*​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *رئيس شركة المترو: الإخوان وراء تكدس محطة الشهداء لإثارة الفوضى*​
> 
> *اليوم السابع*​​​



*كلا يا رئيس الشركة ...... السبب هو غلق محطة السادات .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الجالية المصرية برام الله: حماس تمنع المصريين من العودة إلى القاهرة​*


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

وصول سفير مصر بتونس إلى القاهرة بعد استدعائه للتشاور

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*أبو حامد لـ البرادعى: كل يوم يمر يؤكد أنك المتآمر الأخطر على هذا الوطن* 
الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 18:55

هاجم النائب البرلمانى السابق محمد أبو حامد، البرادعى، قائلاً: "كل يوم يمر يؤكد أنك المتآمر الأخطر على هذا الوطن، أنت تعمل ضد مصر وشعبها ويبدو أنك شيطان الثورة الذى خدعنا جميعًا".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

دعا النائب البرلمانى السابق، مصطفى بكرى، الدكتور محمد البرادعى، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، إلى الكف عن التآمر والتحريض، على حد تعبيره.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*الإخوان تدعوا لرفع شعار رابعة بجبل عرفات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*بالصور.. موقع أمريكى فرنسى يعقد مزادا لبيع 5 آلاف قطعة أثرية مصرية*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 20:46
*




*​

كشفت المهندس سامى القاضى، المتحدث الرسمى لمجلس الجالية المصرية بهولندا، عن فضيحة يقودها الموقع الأمريكى الفرنسى ببيع آثارنا المصرية بشكل رسمى فى أكبر مزاد عالمى عبر الإنترنت.​ 
وأضاف القاضى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن عدد الآثار المعروضة حتى الآن تصل إلى أكثر من 5000 قطعة معروضة للبيع، وهى قطع نادرة وخرجت أثناء الثورة.​ 
وأشار القاضى إلى أن الآثار المباعة تقدر بأكثر من 100 مليار دولار، طبقا للإحصائيات التى قام به المركز البحثى التابع لمجلس الجالية المصرية بهولندا، والذى رصد الكثير من المفاجآت التى سيتم الكشف عنها فى سلسلة من جديدة حول هذه الآثار التى خرجت خلال العام الماضى خلال تولى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

​ 

​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*جمارك برج العرب تضبط 40 فص ألماظ و10 كيلو ذهب مع راكب مصرى*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 20:57 
تمكنت سلطات الجمارك بمطار برج العرب الدولى من ضبط راكب مصرى حاول تهريب كمية كبيرة من المشغولات الذهبية والألماس النادر، لدى عودته من دبى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*محامى شفيق: الفريق يعود أواخر أكتوبر لمصر عقب الحكم بأرض الطيارين*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 18:20 
أعلن الدكتور شوقى السيد محامى الفريق أحمد شفيق رئيس حزب الحركة الوطنية، أن المرشح الرئاسى السابق سيعود لمصر أواخر أكتوبر القادم عقب الحكم فى قضية الطيارين فى التاسع عشر من نفس الشهر.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*وكيل المخابرات السابق: أعلم جهات عرضت دعم الحكومة بـ50 مليار دولار*

*الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 22:18*

*



*

*اللواء ثروت جودة *

كشف اللواء ثروت جودة، وكيل جهاز المخابرات العامة السابق عن، أن هناك جهات صديقة لحزب "المصريون" تحت التأسيس، وافقت على قرض الحكومة المصرية بمبلغ 25 مليار دولار تستثمر على مدى 25 عامًا بنسبة فائدة لا تتعدى 1,6، مؤكدًا أنه فى حال موافقة الحكومة يمكن مضاعفة المبلغ لـ50 مليار دولار بنفس الفائدة.

ولم يفصح "جودة" خلال حواره ببرنامج "90 دقيقة" المذاع عبر قناة المحور، عن هذه الجهات خشية أن يتعرضوا لضغط من الإدارة الأمريكية، لافتًا إلى أن هذا العرض وصله منذ ساعات ولم يعرض على الحكومة والجهات المعنية حتى الآن، مشددًا على أن هذا القرض ليس من قبيل الشو الإعلامى، وهو مستعد للمحاسبة امام الشعب المصرى حال عدم إتمام ذلك بعد موافقة الحكومة، لافتًا إلى أن تحويل المبلغ سيتم بشكل فورى وعقب موافقة الحكومة المصرية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعيين "عبدالمجيد محمود" مشرفا عاما للمكتب الفنى لمحاكم استئناف القاهرة*

الأحد، 29 سبتمبر 2013 - 21:25 
انتهت الجمعية العمومية لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب , من إعادة تشكيل المكتب الفنى لمحكمة الاستئناف.

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح :  لن أترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*نور فرحات يفضل وجود منصب نائب الرئيس فى الدستور الجديد*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح :  لن أترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية*
> 
> *اليوم السابع*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه الجمله دى سمعتها فين قبل كده ...... فين ...؟؟؟ فين ...؟؟​*


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير التعليم العالى: الإخوان يعتمدون على الطلاب لإثارة الفوضى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*أنا  فاكر  سمعتها  في  المقطم  من  سنتين  ونص*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*أبو الفتوح : لستُ مع عودة "مرسى" للحكم وعلى الإخوان التوقف عن العنف*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*أبو الفتوح  :   دعوة "السيسى" للترشح للرئاسة خطر على المؤسسة العسكرية*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*استشهاد 4 مجندين فى هجوم إرهابى لمسلحين بالعريش*
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 09:23 
أفادت مصادر أمنية وطبية بالعريش بأن 3 جنود استشهدوا فى هجوم مسلح نفذه مجهولون على قسم ثالث العريش،
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. نظر دعوى استرداد أموال مبارك ورموز نظامه*
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 08:42
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى فى "العياط" لإعادة الانضباط لشوارعها بعد مشاجرة الأمس* 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 08:27  
شهدت مدينة العياط فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الاثنين، انتشارا مكثفا وتعزيزات أمنية من جانب الداخلية والقوات المسلحة
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*الداخلية :  ضبط 52 متهماً بالتعدى على أقسام الشرطة فى 6محافظات*
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 08:18 
أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية أن الأجهزة  بالوزارة ألقت القبض على 52 متهماً، من المتورطين فى وقائع الاعتداء على المقار الشرطية، والمنشآت العامة والخاصة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير السياحة: هناك محاولات لإقناع فرنسا برفع حظر السفر إلى مصر* 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 05:13 
قال هشام زعزوع، وزير السياحة، إن ألمانيا رفعت حظر السفر إلى مصر رغم خلافها السياسى معنا، لافتا إلى وجود محاولات مع فرنسا لاتخاذ نفس النهج. 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*"جامعة عين شمس": اشتباكات الإخوان مع الطلبة كان مُخطط لها*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 05:09 
قال الدكتور إبراهيم مجدى، المتحدث باسم جامعة عين شمس، إن الأمن منع دخول الطلاب إلى الحرم الجامعى،​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير الأوقاف: تطبيق الأذان الموحد طبقاً للدراسة الميدانية*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 03:57 
قال الدكتور محمد مختار جمعة وزير الأوقاف، إنه قرر تشكيل لجنة فنية وعلمية لدراسة تطبيق مبدأ الأذان الموحد، مؤكداً أن القرار قيد الدراسة وسيتم اتخاذه طبقاً للدراسة الميدانية. ​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*نادى القضاة:سنؤدى واجبنا الوطنى بالإشراف على استفتاء الدستور الجديد*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*"6 إبريل الجبهة": ترشيح السيسى سيضر بالجيش والعملية السياسية* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*القبض على شخصين يشتبه فى إطلاقهما النار على مدرعة بالعريش* 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 02:16 
ألقت أجهزة الأمن بشمال سيناء، القبض على شخصين مشتبه فيهما بإطلاق النار على مدرعة بوسط مدينة العريش*.*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليوم  ..  نظر دعوى استرداد أموال مبارك ورموز نظامه*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى بشوارع القاهرة والجيزة بسبب تكدس السيارات على الطرقات* 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 09:4*5*
شهدت شوارع وميادين القاهرة والجيزة، صباح اليوم الاثنين، حالة من الشلل المرورى التام، حيث تكدست السيارات فى الأماكن الحيوية التى ظهرت بها كثافات مرورية عالية.

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*إطلاق نار على أحد المطلوبين أمنيا فى الشيخ زويد * 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 09:02 
قال أهالى بمدينة الشيخ زويد إن أحد أبرز الجنائيين المطلوبين أمنيا فى مناطق الشيخ زويد ويدعى "إبراهيم. ا. س قتل أثناء تواجده فى مقهى شعبى شرق مدينة الشيخ زويد​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*هجوم مسلح على قسم ثالث العريش وسماع أصوات إطلاق نار *

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 08:59 
هاجم إرهابيون قبل قليل قسم ثالث العريش غرب المدينة وقال أهالى وشهود عيان إن أصوات إطلاق نار تسمع بقوة فى محيط المنطقة

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*نشطاء يتداولون صورة لصاحب فيديو "سيناء إمارة إسلامية" بعد القبض عليه* 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 03:47 
تداول نشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، صورة لشخص، يدعى أشرف البيك، صاحب الفيديو الشهير.​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصرع شاب صدمه المترو أثناء محاولته عبور القضبان بـ"طرة البلد"* 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 09:48 
لقى منذ قليل شاب فى أواخر العقد الثانى من عمره مصرعه إثر حادث تصادم حيث صدمته عربة المترو بمحطة طرة البلد.

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*مباحث تنفيذ الأحكام تنجح فى تنفيذ 10 آلاف و523 حكما قضائيا خلال 24 ساعة*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأمن العام يضبط  375  قطعة سلاح و 4  تشكيلات عصابية و 18   سيارة مسروقة*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

* ضبط 7 بلطجية بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية وبيضاء ببنى سويف*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*القبض على "ناجى صقر" أبرز قيادات "المحظورة" بالشرقية*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*الطب الشرعى يسلم النيابة 99 تقريرا نهائيا خاصا بقتلى رابعة والنهضة وحلوان*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​*مصدر أمنى  : عمليات أمنية لتطهير العياط والصف وإطفيح قريبا *

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 10:39 
أفاد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة، بأن هناك نية لاقتحام مدن العياط والصف وإطفيح وتطهيرها من البؤر الإجرامية على غرار مدينة كرداسة. 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

أعضاء المحظورة يتوافدون على "مشيخة الأزهر" للتظاهر
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*إصابة شرطيين فى هجمات إرهابية جديدة بالعريش*
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 10:29
أفاد مصدر أمنى بأن شرطيين أصيبا، قبل قليل، إثر استهدافهما من مسلحين مجهولين
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليوم .. "المحافظ" يقرر مواعيد سير سيارات النقل الثقيل بالقاهرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*الحكومة تتفاوض مع البنك الدولى لتمويل مشروعات كثيفة العمالة*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*علي  موعد  في  الخامسه  أو  دونها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*محاولة أغتيال الأنبا مكاريوس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*"الجنح" تؤيد حبس هشام قنديل وترفض استئنافه *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*نظام الحكم تقر بقاء الشورى.. وخلاف حول نسبة المعينين

يا ثورة ما تمت !!!!!​*


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*النيابة :  التحريات تثبت تورط بديع و13 إخوانيا فى حرق محافظة الجيزة* 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 16:37


​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير خارجية البحرين أمام "الأمم المتحدة"  :  نساند مصر لتحقيق مطالب شعبها* 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:53

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*الحكومة: فرض تسعيرة جبرية حال عدم التزام التجار بالاسترشادية*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 17:05
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*وكيل "المحامين": قرار شطب "البرادعى" و"نور" يجب عرضه على المجلس*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:35 
أكد مجدى سخى، وكيل نقابة المحامين، أن قرار لجنة تنقية الجداول بشطب قيد وعضوية الدكتور محمد البرادعى والدكتور أيمن نور، لن ينفذ حتى يتم عرضه على مجلس النقابة العامة والنقيب.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*مساعد وزير الدفاع الأمريكى يصل القاهرة ويبحث "المساعدات العسكرية" * 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:02 
وصل إلى القاهرة اليوم الاثنين، ديريك تشوليت، مساعد وزير الدفاع الأمريكى لشئون الأمن الدولى، قادما على رأس وفد عسكرى من واشنطن عن طريق ألمانيا فى زيارة لمصر، تستغرق يومين، فى إطار جولة بالمنطقة تقوده غدا الثلاثاء إلى الأردن. 

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*إرهابيون يطلقون قذيفة صاروخية تجاه كمين بالعريش*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:01 
أطلق مسلحون إرهابيون قذيفة صاروخية على كمين المحاجر جنوب مدينة العريش، وأحدث إطلاق القذيفة دوى انفجار هائل، وشوهدت سيارات إسعاف تهرع للمكان
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*"المقومات" تنص على الضرائب التصاعدية فى الدستور وترفض مقترح "غنيم"*

قالت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن لجنة المقومات الأساسية، المنبثقة عن لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، استقرت على تضمين الدستور نصا للضرائب التصاعدية، داخل المادة (22) من مسودة العشرة، دون تعديل آخر فى فحواها، غير آخذة بما ورد فى مقترح الدكتور محمد غنيم حول المادة.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تتوجه للعياط للسيطرة على الأوضاع الأمنية*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 17:12 
أفاد مصدر أمنى، أن قوات أمن تحركت فى طريقها إلى مدينة العياط للسيطرة على الأوضاع بالمنطقة بعد الأحداث الدامية التى شهدتها العياط .

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*تظاهرة لألتراس الزمالك بدوران شبرا للمطالبة بالقصاص لزميلهم*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 17:11 
خرجت، منذ قليل، مظاهرة حاشدة تضم المئات من ألتراس نادى الزمالك "ألتراس وايت نايت" فى دوران شبرا، للمطالبة بالقصاص لحق زميلهم عمرو حسين

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*وزير العدل يعلن مقاضاته "جنينة" .. ويؤكد ينتقم للإطاحة بزملائه*
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 15:24 
أعلن المستشار عزت خميس، مساعد أول وزير العدل، أن المستشار عادل عبد الحميد، سيتقدم خلال أيام ببلاغ إلى النائب العام ضد المستشار هشام جنينة رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*ممثل الكنيسة ينسحب من اجتماع لجنة المقومات بـ"الخمسين"*​ 
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 -14:53 





​


الأنبا بولا عضو لجنة المقومات الأساسية ​ 
انسحب الأنبا بولا عضو لجنة المقومات الأساسية للدولة والمنبثقة عن لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور من اجتماع اللجنة اليوم، والذى استهدف الاستماع إلى اقتراحات حزب النور فى التعديلات الدستورية، وذلك اعتراضاً على منحه فرصة دقيقة واحدة للرد على ممثل حزب النور الذى استغرق حديثه فترة طويلة.​ 
وقالت مصادر، إن بولا توجه بشكوى إلى عمرو موسى رئيس لجنة الخمسين وممثل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، منتقداً عدم إعطائه فرصة للرد.​ 
وكان النقاش داخل اللجنة محتد بسبب النقاش الدائر حول مواد الهوية والمادة المتعلقة باحتكام غير المسلمين لشرائعهم، وأن هناك تمسك من قبل ممثلى النور بأن يكون للمسلمين والمسيحيين فقط.​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأمن يضبط "زعيم كرداسة" ويواصل التمشيط بحثا عن إرهابيين* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*أهالى العياط يدعون للعصيان المدنى احتجاجًا على الانفلات الأمنى*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​*مصدر قضائى: المحكمة ستخطر"أمن الجيزة" بضبط "قنديل" لتنفيذ قرار حبسه*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 12:43 
قال مصدر قضائى بمحكمة مستأنف جنح الدقى، إن المحكمة ستقوم بإخطار مديرية أمن الجيزة​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*"أمن الجيزة" : ننتظر إخطارنا بتأييد حبس "قنديل" لضبطه وتنفيذ الحكم*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*محافظ القاهرة : ستتم مضاعفة أسطول النقل العام خلال الـ7 أشهر المقبلة*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*طلاب تجارة القاهرة يغلقون باب الكلية الرئيسى للمطالبة برحيل العميد*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*"المحامين" تسقط عضوية أيمن نور من جداول النقابة*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*12* *مجموعة قتالية تشارك فى السيطرة على الأوضاع بالعياط *
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 18:15 
أكد مصدر أمنى بأن 12 مجموعة قتالية ومدرعات أمن مركزى وقوات من مديرية أمن الجيزة وفريق من العمليات الخاصة سوف يشاركون فى عملية تطهير العياط


​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتهت لجنة نظام الحكم، المنبثقة عن لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، من (16) مادة بفصل الأحكام المشتركة السلطة التشريعية"، حيث أجرت تعديلات طفيفة متعلقة باستبدال مصطلح "الشورى" بـ"الشيوخ"*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*تظاهر العشرات من عناصر الإخوان فى نقابة المهندسين أمام مقر النقابة العامة بشارع رمسيس، اعتراضا على تمثيل المهندس أسامة شوقى، نقيب القاهرة لهم، فى لجنة تعديل الدستور.*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يشوهون سور مشيخة الأزهر بعبارات مسيئة للجيش*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى : "مرسى" طالب "السيسى" بإرسال قوات لتدريب "السورى الحر"*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​

*سليمان شفيق: الاعتداء على أسقف المنيا وأبو قرقاص محاولة اغتيال صريحة*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 13:35





 الأنبا مكاريوس أسقف المنيا وأبو قرقاص 

قال سليمان شفيق، الكاتب الصحفى، فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن استهداف سيارة الأنبا مكاريوس أسقف المنيا وأبو قرقاص بالرصاص من قبل مجهولين صباح اليوم الاثنين، هو محاولة اغتيال صريحة، 
مشيرا إلى أن محاولة الاغتيال حدثت أثناء تقديم الأنبا مكاريوس واجب العزاء فى أحد أقباط قرية سروة، حيث أطلق مجهولون النار على مبنى الكنيسة المتواجد فيه لمدة نصف ساعة، الأمر الذى أدى للاتصال بالمسئولين لمحاولة احتواء الموقف، 
وتدخل العقلاء من القرية، واستطاعوا تهريب الأنبا مكاريوس خارج القرية للذهاب مرة أخرى إلى المنيا.

 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى  :  السيسى هو الأكثر حرصا على وطن مزقته المؤامرات*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​*المصريين الأحرار: تصدير الخطاب المتناقض مع صحيح الدين "كارثة كبرى"*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 10:57 
قال شهاب وجيه، المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار، إن حزبه يؤمن بأن من "الكوارث الكبرى" فى مصر، انتشار خطاب دينى يتناقض مع صحيح الدين، موضحا أن الزوايا قد سيطر عليها بعض ما يسمون بالدعاة
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*قالت صحيفة لاراثون الإسبانية، إن زيارة الممثلة العليا للسياسة الخارجية فى الاتحاد الأوروبى كاثرين آشتون إلى القاهرة غدا الثلاثاء لمصر والتى تعتبر الثالثة من نوعها منذ 30 يونيو.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تمكنت مباحث السويس بالاشتراك مع جهاز الأمن الوطني، الإثنين، من ضبط المستشار العلمي للرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسي، وتمت إحالته إلى النيابة العامة، التي تولت التحقيق.

وضبطت مباحث السويس، ناصر صابر عبد الرحمن خليل، 48 عامًا، أستاذ دكتور في معهد علوم البحار، المستشار العلمي لمرسي.

وأشارت تحريات المباحث والأمن الوطني إلى أن المستشار العلمي لمرسي متهم بالتحريض على العنف والاشتراك في تظاهرات أدت لأحداث عنف، عقب فض اعتصامي ميدان رابعة العدوية والنهضة.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*جهود مكثفة لمعرفة مكان تواجد "قنديل" للقبض عليه تنفيذاً لقرار حبسه*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 20:04
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​*بابا الفاتيكان: أصلّى من أجل مصر ليعم الاستقرار*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 19:43 
استقبل البابا " فرانسيس الأول"، بابا الفاتيكان، اليوم الاثنين، فضيلة مفتى الديار المصرية الدكتور شوقى عبد الكريم علام
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​*إخوانى بأمريكا يهاجم أقباط مصر.. ويصفهم بـ"كارهى الإسلام"*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 18:45 
شن محمد الإبيارى، أحد المسئولين بإدارة الأمن الوطنى الأمريكية، هجوما على أقباط مصر، ووصفهم بأنهم متطرفون ويغذون مشاعر الكراهية ضد الإسلام.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​

*القبض على مسئول المكتب الإدارى للإخوان بالمنيا*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 18:59
أكد مصدر أمنى، أن الأجهزة الأمنية بالتنسيق مع الأمن الوطنى، تمكنت منذ قليل من إلقاء القبض على على عمران، مسئول المكتب الإدارى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، ونائب الشعب السابق، والمطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره أمام النيابة بسبب الأحداث الأخيرة التى شهدتها المحافظة.

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*أحرز حازم إمام الهدف الثانى للمنتخب، خلال ودية أوغندا المقامة حالياً باستاد الدفاع الجوى، فى إطار إعداد الفراعنة لمباراة الذهاب أمام غانا، المقرر لها 15 أكتوبر فى المرحلة النهائية المؤهلة للمونديال.*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*"الفراعنة" يحسم موقعة أوغندا بهدفين نظيفين*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

كشفت مصادر مطلعة عن كواليس زيارة كاثرين آشتون، المفوض الأعلى للشئون الخارجية للاتحاد الأوربي، للقاهرة غدًا الثلاثاء، متوقعين أن ينتج عنها تقدمًا كبيرًا في المفاوضات بين قيادات الإخوان وحكومة الببلاوى، لإنجاز المصالحة الوطنية، مشيرين الى أن الدكتور محمد علي بشر، المفوض من الجماعة، والدكتور عمرو دراج، المفوض من حزب الحرية والعدالة، سيبلغون آشتون خلال لقائهم بها قبولهم بمبادرة الاتحاد الأوروبي لتحقيق المصالحة الوطنية.​
وأوضحت المصادر أن بشر ودراج سيطالبان آشتون بإجراءات لبناء الثقة من الجانبين، والمتمثلة في وقف ما وصفوه بحملات المداهمة من الأمن واعتقال أعضاء الجماعة، والإفراج عن عدد من المقبوض عليهم، على أن تبادر الجماعة من جانبها بوقف المظاهرات.​
يذكر أن مبادرة الاتحاد الأوروبي تضم 6 نقاط منها، منها اعتراف الإخوان بخريطة الطريق، ووقف المظاهرات من جانب الجماعة وإدانتها بشكل كامل للعمليات الإرهابية التي تحدث في سيناء، والإفراج عن المقبوض عليهم في قضايا ليس لها سند مادي، ورفع الحراسة عن أموال الجماعة المجمدة، وتوفير محاكمة عادلة للمتهمين في قضايا الدم، ومشاركة الجماعة في الإعداد للانتقال بالبلاد من المرحلة الحالية للمستقبل الديمقراطي دون إقصاء لأحد.​فى حين، أشارت المصادر أن بشر سبق أن تحفظ على اعتراف جماعة الإخوان بخريطة الطريق، تحسبًا من ثورة بين القواعد التنظيمية للإخوان، منوهين أن بشر أصبح على قناعة بأنه عليه أن يأخذ بنصيحة تجرع السم من أجل الحفاظ على دماء الإخوان.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*إتحاد ماسبيرو ينعى وفاة " شيبوب " المظلوم فى أحداث الكشح*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

أمن الجيزة يدفع بمجموعة قتالية وتشكيلات أمن مركزي للسيطرة على العياط

قال مصدر أمني بمباحث الجيزة، الإثنين، إنه تم الدفع بمجموعات قتالية وتشكيلات من الأمن المركزي مدعومة بعربات مصفحة، لاستعادة السيطرة الأمنية بمركز العياط عقب الاشتباكات المسلحة التي وقعت أمس الأحد. 

ترجع تفاصيل الواقعة بتلقي نائب مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة، إخطارًا من  نائب مأمور قسم العياط، بنشوب معركة بالأسلحة الآلية بمنطقة العياط. وكشفت تحريات  مفتش مباحث جنوب الجيزة، أن المشاجرة نشبت بسبب فرض مجموعة من البلطجية إتاوات على أصحاب المحال التجارية والباعة وسائقي الميكروباص، 
إلا أن أحد أصحاب المحل التجارية رفضوا دفع الإتاوات تارة أخرى. 
ووقعت بينهم مشادات كلامية تطورت إلى مشاجرة تبادلوا خلالها إطلاق الرصاص قرابة الساعتين، ما نتج عنه مقتل 3 أشخاص وإصابة 15 آخرين علاوة على تدمير واحتراق 20 محلاً تجارياً ومنزلاً، وتم فرض كردون أمني لمنع تجدد الاشتباكات، وتحرر محضرًا بالواقعة، وأخطرت النيابة لتباشر التحقيق.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

مفاجأة ..... قتلى الهجوم الكيماوي فى سوريا ينهضون من الموت   وهم  يضحكون​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*800  قطعة أثرية للبيع.. وموقع   ebay   «  لو مصر عايزاها تشتريها  »*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

نشرت الصحيفة الأمريكية “NEWYORK TIMES” عبر موقعها الإلكتروني مقالًا يظهر كيف يمكن أن تتحول 5 دول إلى 14 دولة صغيرة، مما أثار الجدل حول توقيت نشر هذه الخريطة، والذي جاء متزامنا مع العديد من التحولات السياسة
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*حزبا "الجبهة الديمقراطية" و"المصريين الأحرار" يعلنان اندماجهما رسميًا*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تمشط منازل بالعياط للقبض على المشتبه بهم*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 21:41

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*ضبط شقيق حمادة أبو شيتة .... ومصدر أمنى يؤكد مشاركته فى خطف الجنود السبعة*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*تونسي ينشر صورته وهو "يدوس" على القرآن*


​




​​​وكالات:الأثنين , 30 سيبتمبر 2013 21:49
​
انفجرت مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي بصورة الشاب التونسي، الذي يُصور نفسه وهو يدوس على المصحف الشريف وينشرها على الانترنت دون مبالاة.

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> مفاجأة ..... قتلى الهجوم الكيماوي فى سوريا ينهضون من الموت   وهم  يضحكون​



ده اللي هو ازاي


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياريت  الأداره  تدقق  في  السماح  بنشر  أو  عدم  النشر  للخبر  السابق   *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ده اللي هو ازاي


 
 يعني الموضوع  كان   تمثيليه  لحين  الأنتهاء  من التصوير


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*رئيس "السجون" الأسبق: عهد مرسى ممتلئ بتجاوزات "الإخوان"*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 22:12

 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تجددت الاشتباكات في قرية السرو بأبو قرقاص في المنيا منذ قليل، عندما تجمع العشرات من أهالي القرية أمام منزل "سمير لمعي هابيل"، وأطلقوا أعيرة نارية؛ بسبب قيامه بإقامة شعائر دينية مسيحية داخل منزله بدون تراخيص.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

استنفار أمني شهدته مديرية أمن أسوان إثر تلقيها بلاغا بالاشتباه في وجود متفجرات بسيارة بالطريق الزراعي (أسوان- القاهرة) بمنطقة الكاجوج بمدينة كوم أمبو، اليوم الإثنين.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*المسلمانى: الخطوة الأولى للمصالحة مع الإخوان اعترافهم بثورة 30 يونيو*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 22:27 
قال أحمد المسلمانى، المستشار الإعلامى للرئيس المؤقت عدلى منصور، إن الخطوة الأولى لتحقيق المصالحة مع الإخوان هى اعترافهم بثوة 30 يونيو، والحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية.

​
*الخطوه الأولي .. الأخوان هما يطلبوا المصالحه .. وبلاش تتحايلوا علي حد .. ولا هما كاسرين عينكم*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*الصحف البريطانية : *

*روبرت فيسك : الجيش الحر تفاوض سرا مع مسئولين بنظام الأسد..*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*أتهم عصام سلطان - نائب رئيس حزب الوسط - الشرطة بالاستيلاء على أمواله أثناء القبض عليه.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

قال الدكتور محمد مختار جمعة وزير الأوقاف، إنه من حق كل مُصَلى لصلاة الجمعة، أن يجد مكاناً للصلاة، مشدداً بأن الصلاة يجب أن تكون داخل المسجد الجامع، وأن هناك مئات من المساجد لا يُصلى بها إلا النصف، لافتاً إلى أنه يقصد من قرار منع الصلاة فى المساجد الأقل من الـ80 متراً انضمام المصلين داخل الزوايا للذهاب للصلاة داخل المسجد الجامع.

ونصت على أن قضية الـ80 متراً متسقة مع الشرع، محققاً لمقاصد الشريعة، لأن أقل من ذلك يفرق كلمة المسلمين، مؤكداً أن مذهب الشافعية يطالب بوجود 40 من الناس فى المكان والإنصات والتهوية الجيدة كشروط لصلاة الجمعة.

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

المطربه شذى تتعرض لمضايقات من ضابط شرطة في أحد الكمائن.. وتطالب بتأهيل نفسي للضباط 

الإثنين 30.09.2013 - 10:50 م
*صدى البلد*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​*قوات الأمن تنشر أكمنة على مداخل ومخارج العياط *

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 22:59
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*«السناوي»: «السيسي» لن يترشح للرئاسة لأنه يريد الحافظ علي دور المنقذ*
09/30/2013 - 23:13

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​*قوات الأمن تطارد مهربى بضائع فى رفح بسيناء*

الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 22:52
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​
* "إبراهيم عيسى" يطالب بمحاكمة "الببلاوي"*


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*القبض على أحد المتهمين بالتعدى على قسم بئر العبد بسيناء*
الإثنين، 30 سبتمبر 2013 - 22:53 
قال مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء إن قوات الأمن ألقت مساء اليوم القبض على أحد أبرز قيادات جماعة الإخوان المنحلة فى منطقة بئر العبد بشمال سيناء.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*"إبراهيم عيسى" يطالب بمحاكمة "الببلاوي*
طالب الكاتب الصحفى إبراهيم عيسى بمحاكمة الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء لعدم تنفيذه حكم محكمة الأمور المستعجلة بحظر نشاط جماعة الإخوان.
VETO

 


​

​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمني بقطاع الأمن المركزي، لـ "فيتو" أن قوات الأمن تطارد بعض عناصر الإخوان المطلوبين ممن تمكنوا من الهرب فور وصول القوات إلى منطقة جزيرة العطث وتعمل القوات حاليا على مطاردتهم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*أجبر «أحمد عنطازا» – محفظ قرآن وعضو بالجماعة الإسلامية، ويعمل بالمعهد الأزهري بشارع مجلس مدينة ادفو بأسوان، الطلاب أثناء حصة التحفيظ على الهتاف «ارحل يا سيسي».* 





​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*السكة الحديد: تشغيل القطارات بالقاهرة والجيزة مرتبط بموافقة الأمن*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:47
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*الجيش يمشط شوارع العياط لملاحقة العناصر الإجرامية.. وتغيب الطلاب*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:47 
سادت حالة من الهدوء بمدينة العياط فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، فى ظل وجود عناصر من قوات الجيش والعمليات الخاصة التى تتمركز على مداخل ومخارج المدنية
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*القبض على فلسطينيين متورطين فى قتل مجندين بالعريش خلال هجمات أمس*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:42
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*اليوم.. نظر دعوى وقف تسليم رموز القذافى للنظام الليبى*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:02
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*شلل مرورى بشوارع القاهرة والجيزة وتكدس الركاب بمحطات المترو*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:58 
أصيب عدد من الشوارع الرئيسية بالقاهرة والجيزة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بحالة من الشلل التام بعد تكدس العديد من السيارات بالشوارع الرئيسية وأعلى كوبرى أكتوبر​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*"المصرية للمطارات" :  الغردقة استقبلت ألف سائح ألمانى خلال الساعات الماضية*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:43
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*قوات الأمن بسيناء تطلق نيران تحذيرية تحسّبًا لهجماتٍ إرهابية*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:31 
قال شهود عيان، إنه تم سماع دوى إطلاق نار كثيف من عدة مواقع أمنية ونقاط ارتكاز للقوات وحواجز وأكمنة للجيش والشرطة بمدن العريش ورفح والشيخ زويد
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*نائب مأمور قسم العياط :  سنطهر المدينة كما فعلنا فى "كرداسة" و"دلجا"*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تشديدات أمنية بمداخل ومخارج "العياط" وتفتيش للمارة والسيارات*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:43 
تشهد مدينة العياط حالة من التشديدات الأمنية على مداخل ومخارج المدينة، بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة، حيث انتشرت قوات الأمن فى الشوارع الرئيسية
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*شهود عيان: قوات العمليات الخاصة داهمت منازل لمسجلين خطر بالعياط*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*القبض على المتهم الرئيسى بقتل مأمور قسم كرداسة*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:39 
تمكنت قوات العمليات الخاصة من القبض على "محمد ناى" المتهم بقتل مأمور كرداسة اللواء محمد جبر، وعثر بحوزته على حافظة الهاتف محمول الخاصة بالمأمور وبعض متعلقات أفراد الأمن المركزى التابعة للقسم
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*طلاب الإخوان يقطعون الطريق أمام جامعة القاهرة*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:37 
قطع طلاب الإخوان المسلمين بالجامعات المختلفة المتظاهرون بميدان النهضة، الطريق، أمام جامعة القاهرة، ما أصاب أصحاب السيارات بالتذمر الشديد.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*انتقال اشتباكات طلاب "المحظورة" ومستقلين خارج أسوار جامعة المنصورة *

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:24 
انتقلت الاشتباكات بين طلاب جماعة الإخوان والطلاب المعارضين لهم خارج أسوار جامعة المنصورة أمام بوابة البارون
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق فى تحريض "البلتاجى" على العنف قبل ضبطه بيوم*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:01 
قرر النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، إحالة البلاغ المقدم من المحامى أحمد إمام، ضد الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*الببلاوى" يبحث مع "مميش" إجراءات البدء فى مشروع تنمية قناة السويس*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:00 
عقد الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، اجتماعاً بمقر هيئة الاستثمار، بحضور كل من الفريق مهاب مميش، رئيس هيئة قناة السويس والمهندس إبراهيم الدميرى
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أنباء عن تأجيل الدراسة بجامعة الأزهر إلى ما بعد "الأضحى" *

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:57 
طالب منسق الحركة الطلابية لطلاب حزب الدستور بجامعة الأزهر مطيع ياسين، إدارة جامعة الأزهر بتوضيح موقفها من بدء الدراسة، بعد ورود أنباء عن نية الجامعة لتأجيل الدراسة .
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*الإبقاء على المستشارين عادل السعيد وسمير جرجس بمكتب النائب العام*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:36 
أبقى النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات على عدد من محامى العموم أعضاء المكتب الفنى فى مناصبهم القديمة، بالرغم من حركة التنقلات الداخلية فى النيابة العامة​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*قرار جمهورى بترخيص إقامة كنيسة للأقباط الأرثوذكس بمدينة 6 أكتوبر*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:33 
أصدر الرئيس المؤقت المستشار عدلى منصور، قراراً جمهورياً بترخيص إقامة كنيسة للأقباط الأرثوذكس بمنطقة هرم سيتى بمدينة 6 أكتوبربمحافظة الجيزة
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*ضبط اثنين من المتهمين فى "أحداث العياط" وملاحقة باقى المطلوبين*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:16 
أفاد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة، بأنه تم القبض على اثنين من المتورطين فى أحداث العنف التى شهدتها منطقة العياط.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أمن الفيوم يضبط 5 عناصر إخوانية من المتهمين باقتحام مقرات الشرطة*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:10 
أعلنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة الفيوم عن القبض على 5 ممن وصفتهم بالعناصر الإخوانية شديدة الخطورة والمتهمين باقتحام وحرق المقرات الشرطية بالمحافظة
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*خلاف بين "العشرة" و"الصياغة" حول إبقاء نسبة 50% عمال وفلاحين*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:44
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تجديد حبس المتهمين بقتل وسحل شيعة أبو مسلَّم 45 يوما بالجيزة *

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:39 
قرر قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنوب الجيزة صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، تجديد حبس المتهمين الستة المتهمين بقتل وسحل الشيعة الأربعة بزاوية أبو مسلّم بالجيزة.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*نادى القضاة: نرفض مطالبة "جنينة" بخضوع "النادى" لرقابة "المركزى للمحاسبات"*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:21 
أكد نادى قضاة مصر مجدداً رفضه لما أعلنه رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات المستشار هشام جنينىة، عن إخضاع أموال نادى القضاة لرقابة الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات.​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*حريات "الخمسين" تستحدث مادة للرياضة بالدستور *

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:21​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*   أحتجاز 30 ناشطا تظاهروا أمام محكمة الإسكندرية للعرض على النيابة*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:08 
احتجزت قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة، أمام محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية لتأمين جلسة خالد سعيد، 30 ناشطا سياسيا، تواجدوا أمام المحكمة​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*فض مسيرة للإخوان المسلمين بالمنوفية بالقوة بسبب الهتاف ضد الجيش*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:05 
فض أهالى مدينة شبين الكوم بمحافظة المنوفية، مسيرة نظمها العشرات من جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، احتجاجا على حل الجماعة.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تزاحم مئات الطلاب على المدينة بجامعة القاهرة لبدء التسكين*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:55 
تزاحم المئات من طلاب جامعة القاهرة على مكتب تسجيل الأسماء واستخراج الكارنيهات، وذلك لتسجيل أسمائهم للإقامة بالمدن الجامعية، 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*شلل مرورى بطريق الأوتوستراد عقب تصادم 5 سيارات ولا وجود لإصابات*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:44 
سادت حالة من الشلل المرورى التام طريق الأوتوستراد باتجاه حلوان، إثر حادث تصادم بين 5 سيارات، وهو تسبب فى إعاقة حركة المرور


​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*إصابة 3 جنود بعد انفجار عبوة ناسفة بشمال سيناء *

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:33 
صرح مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء بأن 3 جنود أصيبوا إثر الانفجار الذى وقع صباح اليوم بمنطقة الشلاق على طريق الشيخ زويد.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*ثلاث طائرات شرطة تحلق فوق ميدان النهضة بسبب تظاهرات طلاب "المحظورة"*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:38 
تحلق الآن ثلاث طائرات هليوكوبتر تابعة لقوات الشرطة فى سماء ميدان النهضة، وذلك بعد تظاهرات طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، الذين قابلوها بهتافات ضد الأمن والجيش.​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*طائرات عسكرية تحلق فى سماء ميدان التحرير احتفالا بنصر أكتوبر*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:32 
حلقت منذ قليل طائرات عسكرية فى سماء ميدان التحرير، حيث حلقت طائرتان أعلى الميدان، فى إطار احتفالات القوات المسلحة بذكرى انتصارات نصر 6 أكتوبر.​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أمن جامعة القاهرة يخلى ساحة كلية التجارة ويقبض على شابين*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:06 
يخلى الآن الأمن الإدارى بجامعة القاهرة ساحة كلية التجارة والتى شهدت الاشتباكات بين طلاب الإخوان الذين تظاهروا والمستقلين.

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأعلى للصحافة" يقرر إعادة جمال عبد الرحيم لرئاسة تحرير"الجمهورية"* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أمن جامعة القاهرة يخلى ساحة كلية التجارة ويقبض على شابين*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:06 
يخلى الآن الأمن الإدارى بجامعة القاهرة ساحة كلية التجارة والتى شهدت الاشتباكات بين طلاب الإخوان الذين تظاهروا والمستقلين
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*النيابة تأمر بضبط 25 طالباً جامعياً بالزقازيق بينهم ابن عم "مرسى" *

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:12 
أمرت نيابة قسم ثان الزقازيق، عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، بإشراف المستشار أحمد دعبس المحامى العام لنيابات جنوب الشرقية برئاسة محمد عبد الودود، بضبط وإحضار 25 طالباً جامعياً
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلن القس بولس حليم، المتحدث الرسمي باسم الكنيسة القبطية، أن كاثرين أشتون، الممثل الأعلى للسياسات والأمن بالاتحاد الأوروبي، ستقوم بزيارة البابا تواضروس الثاني، بطريرك الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، مساء غد الأربعاء، بعد عظته الأسبوعية بالمقر البابوي بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، كما سيستقبل البابا أيضًا الدكتور بطرس بطرس غالي، الأمين العام الأسبق للأمم المتحدة والرئيس الشرفي للمجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان، في لقاء منفصل. 

الوطن
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملك السعودية يحذر من رفع علامة رابعه بالحج ويهدد*​



*




​*


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الجيش المصري بدأ بالأمس وبصورة سرية شن هجمات على مراكز للإرهابيين بمنطقة جبل الحلال الموجوده بجبل الحلال
واضاف الموقع أن الجيش المصري كان ممتنعا عن الاقتراب من هذه المنطقة والتي يطلق عليها افسلاميين اسم "طورا بورا" وهي المعقل الأخير لأسامة بن لادن في أفغانستان والذي أدار منه المعركة ضد القوات الأمريكية
وأشار الموقع ان الطبيعة الجغرافية لجبل الحلال تشبه إلى حد كبير منطقة طورا بورا حيث يقع جيل الحلال وسط سلسلة من الجبال مما يخلق حولهم نوع من المتاهة تؤدى إلى عدد من المغارات جزء منها مرتبط بأنفاق طبيعية مما يعطي الإرهابيين نوعا من حرية الحركة من مكان لمكان وبسرعة وظايضا بعيد عن الهجمات الجوية التي يشنها الجيش المصري​

الموجز​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصرع "إخوانيين" في حادث تصادم بالفيوم كانا في طريقهما لمسيرة مؤيدة لـ"مرسي"*

​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ القاهرة  :  الإخلاء الجبرى ليس حلا لمشكلة الباعة الجائلين.. وأعد الجميع بإنفراجة خلال 3 أسابيع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

تنشر جريدة الوفد في عددها الصادر غدًا الأربعاء العديد من التقارير الإخبارية والموضوعات الهامة أبرزها، تقرير عن تجديد الاشتباكات في العياط، تحت عنوان  "الاشتباكات تتجدد في العياط.. والأمن ينتظر ساعة الصفر".

كما يتضمن العدد موضوعات منها:

مفاجأة جنينة :  تقرير عن مخالفات الرئاسة في عهد مرسى.. قريبا
​
"الخمسين" :  الدستور يحظر استخدام دور العبادة في السياسة والدعاية الانتخابية

حكمدار الجيزة :  لن نغادر المدينة قبل تطهيرها من بؤر الإرهاب

بلاغ جديد يتهم القرضاوى بإثارة الفتن
​
طلاب "المحظورة" يحاولون احتلال "النهضة"

الغضب ينتقل إلى جامعات السودان​
الوفد
​
 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض علي 3 عمال ينتمون لـ"الإخوان" بأحداث جامعة القاهرة وبحوزتهم عصي كهربائية *​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*قوات الأمن تقتحم منزل المتهمة بالتمثيل بجثة نائب مأمور كرداسة*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:35 
اقتحمت قوات الأمن منذ قليل، منزل سامية شنن المتهمة بالتمثيل بجثة نائب مأمور قسم كرداسة، العقيد عامر عبد المقصود، عقب استشهاده.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط إخوانى بحوزته 17 إيصال حوالات أرسلها للخارج للإنفاق على مسيرات*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:21

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*هجوم بالنيران على قوة أمنية أثناء سيرها شرق العريش*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:15
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*حبس 3 متهمين جدد بأحداث كرداسة 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:51
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*سفير سويسرا الجديد بالقاهرة :  مهمتى مساعدة مصر لاستعادة أموالها المهربة *

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:33 
قال السفير السويسرى الجديد فى القاهرة ماركوس ليثنر، إن بين مهامه الجديدة فى مصر العمل على مساعدة السلطات المصرية، لاستعادة أموالها المهربة بصورة غير شرعية للبنوك السويسرية. 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*الشيخ "أحمد شفيق".. أنت مخلص وشريف ومش "فلول" ياسيادة الفريق






*

*الموجز*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*نور فرحات يطالب بالقبض على "آشتون" بتهمة الاتصال بجماعة إرهابية*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:16
​​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*وقفة لطلاب "هندسة القاهرة" للمطالبة بالإفراج عن زملائهم*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:55​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*إسلام الكتاتنى: الرئاسة أكدت لنا أنه لا تسامح مع المجرمين بحق الوطن*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:05 
قال إسلام الكتاتنى، أحد شباب الإخوان المنشقين وصاحب مبادرة "فكر وراجع"،: "إن الرئاسة أكدت خلال لقائنا معها، اليوم، أنه لا تسامح مع المجرمين فى حق الوطن، وأنه لا مصالحة على الدماء".​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*يحيى الجمل يقود تيار الاستقلال فى لقاء عمرو موسى.. غدًا*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:23
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسلحون يطلقون النار على حافلات «نقل جنود» بشمال سيناء دون إصابات*
الثلاثاء 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 7:03 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل ... الإخوان يقتحمون طلعت حرب على بعد امتار من "التحرير" ... والأمن يعلن الاستنفار
*​*
*10/1/2013 7:23 PM
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على عناصر من الإخوان بـ"التحرير"*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:08 
وصلت إلى ميدان التحرير منذ قليل مدرعات تابعة للأمن المركزى ومصفحات


​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*الأمن المركزى يصل "التحرير" لفض الاشتباكات بين الإخوان والأهالى*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:00 
وصلت قوات الأمن المركزى منذ قليل، إلى ميدان التحرير، وذلك لفض الاشتباكات الدائرة هناك الآن

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*اشتباكات بين الإخوان وأهالي وسط البلد بميدان التحرير*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:48 
نشبت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين شباب الإخوان اللذين دخلوا ميدان التحرير وبين أهالي وسط البلد

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*المحتجزون فى مظاهرات جامعة القاهرة يتهمون مُعلما أزهريا بتحريضهم*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*عناصر إخوانية تدخل "التحرير" وتزايد الأمن بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:40 
رصد "اليوم السابع" وجود تجمعات صغيرة لعناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة بوسط صينية (ميدان التحرير). 

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على عناصر من الإخوان بـ"التحرير"*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: *
*مصريون وأردنيون يتظاهرون أمام البيت الأبيض خلال لقاء نتنياهو وأوباما*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجهولون يكتبون شعار "الله أكبر" على النصب التذكارى للجيش الإسرائيلى..*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*برهامى لعضوه "بالخمسين" :  جعل مناهج التعليم لا تنتمى إلى عقيدة.. مرفوض*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:20 
قال الشيخ ياسر برهامى، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، إن مطالبة البعض بجعل مناهج التعليم حيادية لا تنتمى إلى عقيدة معينة بزعم، أن الجرعة الدينية فى المناهج الحالية تؤدى إلى التطرف أمر غير محتمل بالمرة.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*نشطاء يتداولون صورة لعناصر من الإخوان يؤدون صلاة العشاء بميدان التحرير*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:20

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*بكار: "النور" ليس حزبا دينياً وفقاً لقواميس السياسة العالمية*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:18
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*ساويرس: لا يمكن إصدار دستور يهمل حق المصريين بالخارج*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:55 
انتقد رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس، تهميش المصريين المقيمين بالخارج فى وضع الدستور الجديد.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*الأمن يسيطر علي "التحرير".. ومصدر: القوات لم تطلق الغاز*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:29 
سيطرت قوات المركزي منذ قليل علي ميدان التحرير ، وفر شباب الجماعة بعد تزايد حدة الاشتباكات مع أهالي وسط البلد، وتتمركز قوات الأمن في ساحة "المجمع" بالقرب من شارع محمد محمود
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*حجازى: المادة الثانية دخيلة على الدستور وتسمح بتأسيس الأحزاب على أساس دينى*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:46 
قال الشاعر الكبير أحمد عبد المعطى حجازى، إن المادة الثانية فى الدستور دخيلة على الدساتير المصرية برمتها.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمم المتحدة : 35 ألف مريض إيدز فى اليمن*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:35​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*هشام زعزوع  :  15 دولة رفعت الحظر عن السياحة بمصر*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:27 
قال الدكتور هشام زعزوع، وزير السياحة، إن أكثر من 15 دولة رفعت الحظر عن السياحة فى مصر، عقب انضمام النمسا والمجر وسلوفينيا للدول التى رفعت الحظر
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*هدوء بالتحرير بعد محاولة عناصر الإخوان اقتحامه*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:24 
تسود حاليًا حالة من الهدوء الحذر بعد أن قامت قوات الأمن بفض تجمع عناصر من جماعة الإخوان المحظورة بميدان التحرير، وبعد اشتباكات بينهم وبين الأهالى بالميدان.

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*

*​*حصاد المحافظات.. *

*ضبط سيارة محملة بكميات كبيرة من المتفجرات بشمال سيناء.. وحبس اثنين من مقتحمى مركز شرطة "طامية" بالفيوم 15 يومًا.. وافتتاح المستشفى الميدانى بمقر قيادة الجيش الثانى بالإسماعيلية*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:09


​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*"نتنياهو" خلال كلمته أمام جمعية الأمم المتحدة: صواريخ إيران ستستهدف الولايات المتحدة مستقبلاً.. وأطالب بفرض عقوبات جديدة على طهران*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​


*حجازى: تواصلت مع قيادات الإخوان للمشاركة بخارطة الطريق ولكنهم رفضوا*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 22:14
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*"النجار": هل من حق القضاة الاعتراض على خضوع ناديهم للرقابة؟*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 22:00 
تساءل الدكتور مصطفى النجار، النائب البرلمانى السابق، عن رفض القضاة لخضوع النادى للمراقبة من قبل الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات.​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​*التيار الشعبى: يجب تطبيق العدالة الانتقالية على من أجرم فى حق الشعب*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:47 
شارك اليوم وفد من شباب التيار الشعبى فى لجنة الاستماع السياسية بلجنة تعديل الدستور بمشاركة عدد من شباب الأحزاب والقوى السياسية،
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*"القضاة": لن نسمح لـ"المركزى للمحاسبات" بالرقابة على النادى*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:34

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الإنقاذ": سنقدم مشروع نظام انتخابى يجمع بين مميزات الفردى والقائمة*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 -22:13

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​ 
*الطب الشرعى: تأخر تسليم التقارير النهائية لـ"رابعة" إدارى*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 22:15 
أكد الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد، المتحدث باسم مصلحة الطب الشرعى، أن تأخر تسليم تقرير الطب الشرعى النهائى لأحداث فض اعتصام ميدان رابعة للنيابة، هو تأخر إدارى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*الفرنسية: واشنطن منحت مصر مساعدات عسكرية بقيمة 584 مليون دولار*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:11 
أعلنت الولايات المتحدة الثلاثاء، أنها منحت مصر دفعة أخيرة بقيمة 584 مليون دولار كمساعدات عسكرية من أصل مبلغ إجمالى سنوى من 1,3 مليار دولار


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*زعزوع : الإجراءات الأمنية و"السلفيون" سبب انعدام السياحة الإيرانية*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:25 
قال الدكتور هشام زعزوع ،وزير السياحة، إن الإجراءات الأمنية التى تجرى على السائحين الإيرانين جعلتهم لا يرغبون دخول مصر على الإطلاق

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*هشام زعزوع : أنا ضد سياسات أردوغان ولكنى لا أخلط السياحة بالسياسة*
الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:11 
قال الدكتور هشام زعزوع، وزير السياحة، إن هناك رجال أعمال أتراك يمتلكون شركات سياحية فى روسيا​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*وكيل الإعلام بـ"القضاة": ليس من حق "المركزى للمحاسبات" مراقبة النادى*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:18 
قال المستشار محمد عبد الهادى وكيل لجنة الإعلام بنادى القضاة، إن رئيس الحكومة لا يملك ولا رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات، أن يصدروا قرارا بمراقبة نادى القضاة، لأن النادى لا يتبع الحكومة ولا يخضع للإشراف الحكومى

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*كمال أبو عيطة :  الحد الأدنى للقطاع الحكومى يشمل الحوافز والأساسى*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:49

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*مشايخ الضبعة: ثقتنا فى القوات المسلحة سبب تسليم الأراضى *

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:12​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير السياحة: 5 ملايين جنيه لمساعدة أصحاب "الحناطير" بالأقصر وأسوان*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:48 
قال الدكتور هشام زعزوع، وزير السياحة، إن هناك ثلاث ملايين جنيه، قدمتها الوزارة كمعونة لأصحاب "الحناطير" السياحية المرخصة بمحافظتى الأقصر والأسوان

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على نقيب العلميين الإخوانى بالمنوفية بتهمة التحريض على العنف*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:02
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الهلباوى : العالم كله كان يعلم أن مصر ستتغير فى 30 يونيو إلا الإخوان*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:01

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن الدولة تحقق مع 65 قيادياً بالإخوان بتهمة تشكيل جماعة مسلحة*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:07





​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*مصادر : مصر تتجه لمقاطعة اجتماعات صندوق النقد الدولى*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:41 
علم "اليوم السابع" أن الحكومة المصرية قد تقرر مقاطعة اجتماعات صندوق النقد والبنك الدولى، والمقرر انعقادها بالعاصمة الأمريكية واشنطن

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*شباب الثورة :  دعوة الإخوان للتظاهر فى 6 أكتوبر "انتحار سياسى"*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:24



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*مساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق: زيارة آشتون تدخلا فى الشأن الداخلى لمصر *

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*هشام زعزوع  :  أنا صنايعى سياحة ولست وزيرا وبدأت حياتى حامل حقائب*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:28 
قال الدكتور هشام زعزوع ،وزير السياحة، إنه "صنايعى" سياحة وليس وزيراً لها وعمل بالقطاع منذ 35 سنة، كاشفاً أنه كان حامل حقائب فى بداية عمله بقطاع السياحة
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*المصرية لحقوق الإنسان: نرفض استخدام العنف مع المتظاهرين السلميين بالسودان*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:14
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*سفير قبرص: حكومة وشعب قبرص يقفون وراء مصر فى هذه الأوقات الصعبة* 

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أبو الثوار يطالب الـ50 بحرمان رموز النظامين السابقين من الترشح للرئاسة*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*شباب الإنقاذ  :  مظاهرات الإخوان تتكرر قبل زيارة أى مسئول أجنبى لمصر *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *شباب الإنقاذ : مظاهرات الإخوان تتكرر قبل زيارة أى مسئول أجنبى لمصر *​



دي ملاحظه دقيقه وصحيحه والحل  سهل​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التموين : التسعيرة الجبرية تحقق الربح العادى ولا تستغل البسطاء*


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*سيولة مرورية بشوارع القاهرة مع انتهاء حظر التجوال*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:27

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تكثيف أمنى بميدان النهضة بعد إحباط محاولات تسلل الإخوان*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:29

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*"6 إبريل" :  زيارة آشتون لا محل لها من الإعراب ولن تغير خارطة الطريق*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحف الأمريكية  : روسيا تسعى إلى ملء الفراغ فى الشرق الأوسط.. *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحف الأمريكية *
*السماح للإخوان بالبقاء فى الساحة السياسية يضطرهم لمواجهة أخطائهم ومحاسبتهم شعبيا*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحف البريطانية: *
*أردوغان يعود إلى الحماس الإصلاحى لسنواته الأولى فى الحكم.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*غدا..وزير التضامن يعلن تفاصيل استرداد أموال التأمينات من "المالية"*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:49
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*ضبط دسوقى أبو صبيحة المتسبب فى أحداث عنف قرية شلشلمون بالشرقية*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:49
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*​قيادى بالوفد: الحزب يرفض "كوتة" المرأة فى الانتخابات البرلمانية*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:24
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*قيادى بالإنقاذ  :  الجبهة اتفقت على ضرورة إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية أولا *

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*شلل مرورى بشوارع القاهرة والجيزة وتكدس الركاب بالمترو*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:04 
شهدت شوارع وميادين القاهرة والجيزة، صباح اليوم الاربعاء اختناقات مرورية بسبب تكدس العديد من السيارات فى الأماكن الحيوية​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أحمد دومة: لا تصالح مع الإخوان "المجرمين" قبل القصاص منهم*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:41
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*"صحافة القاهرة": نادى القضاة: رئيس "جهاز المحاسبات" بدأ رحلة الانتقام .. *

*"الصحة" : 2000 جنيه راتب الطبيب حديث التخرج بداية من يناير .. *

*لا زيادة فى أسعار البنزين والسولار*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 




​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*"صحافة القاهرة" *
*الإخوان يستعدون لإفساد الحج بشعارات رابعة.. *

*وأبو الفتوح ترشح "السيسى" للرئاسة يعنى أنه قاد انقلابا.. *

*الحكومة :  خطة عاجلة لمواجهة ارتفاع الأسعار بالأسواق*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*"صحافة القاهرة":*

* وزير المالية : إحنا حكومة قلبها جامد وميفرقش معانا معونة أمريكا .. *

*وزير الداخلية : الإرهاب فى كرداسة "مات".. وتم ضبط 99% من المطلوبين .. *

* الحكومة تؤجل "كروت الوقود" لقطع الطريق على "الإخوان"*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*مقرب من البرادعى :  محبط نفسيا وسيعود لمصر نهاية الشهر القادم*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:15 
قال أحد المقربين من الدكتور محمد البرادعى، لصحيفة «الشرق الأوسط» اللندنية إن الرجل الذى استقال من منصبه منتصف أغسطس الماضى محبط نفسيا، ولن يترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة. 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الوقت  غير  مناسب  للعوده .. **لقد  أحبطنا  جميعا .. بأستثناء  فئه  ضاله*

*روح .. الله  يسامحك*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*جنوب السودان يخفض تقديره لإنتاج النفط إلى 190 ألف برميل*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:55

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أوكرانيا تتوقع انخفاض صادرات الحبوب فى أكتوبر وترسل قمحا إلى سوريا*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:46
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

أوكرانيا  رغم  خفض  صادرات  الحبوب .. تتعاون  مع  سوريا

وبعض  العرب  يتسابقون  في  تدميرها .. يا  للعجب​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*7ر44 مليار دولار صادرات كوريا الجنوبية   الشهر الماضى *

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:50
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*مهلة عام لتوفيق أوضاع المصانع التى لم تستوف إجراءاتها بعد ثورة يناير*

الثلاثاء، 1 أكتوبر 2013 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

«الإخوان» تدعو لاحتلال الميادين والتظاهر ضد الجيش والنظام فى ذكرى انتصارات حرب أكتوبر

اللجان الإلكترونية تبدأ حملة لتشويه القوات المسلحة.. و«النور» يهاجم التنظيم
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*مفاجأة.. قضايا الدولة تستعد للطعن على «حظر الإخوان»*

نائب رئيس هيئة قضايا الدولة والمتحدث باسمها، المستشار سامح سيد محمد، أعلن أن المكتب الفنى لرئيس هيئة قضايا الدولة يبحث الطعن على الحكم الصادر من محكمة الأمور المستعجلة بالقاهرة بحظر نشاط الإخوان المسلمين والتحفظ على جميع ممتلكاتهم، مشيرا إلى أن الهيئة لم تتخذ قرارا، حتى الآن، إذا ما كانت ستطعن على الحكم أم لا.

التحرير
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*رصد مجموعات زرع المتفجرات لتدمير «فرحة أكتوبر»
*​*
*كشفت مصادر سيادية لـ«الوطن» عن أن حركة حماس دعمت جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس وحركة السلفية الجهادية بالسلاح وبالمال، ودربت العناصر الإرهابية فى معسكرات داخل غزة على يد كتائب القسام، وأن الجماعات الجهادية شكلت 5 مجموعات من 50 فرداً لزرع الألغام والمتفجرات المصنعة فى غزة بعدد من الأماكن المختلفة، بمشاركة حمساويين، قبيل احتفالات أكتوبر. 
وقالت المصادر: إن تقارير سيادية رصدت أن القناصة التى تستهدف جنود وضباط القوات المسلحة فى سيناء هى عناصر فلسطينية من كتائب القسام، مؤكدة قرب موجة تصعيد ضد القوات المسلحة خلال احتفالات ذكرى نصر أكتوبر، لافتا إلى وضع خطط أمنية لمواجهة التصعيد المحتمل فى العمليات الإرهابية. 
وأضافت: التنظيم الدولى للإخوان سلم محمود عزت، عضو مكتب الإرشاد الهارب، أكثر من 10 ملايين دولار لتمويل العمليات الإرهابية والكتائب المسلحة فى فلسطين وسيناء.​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:45
*





*
حصلت «اليوم السابع» على أقوال الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام السابق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة وذلك بعد الانتهاء من التحقيق معه أمس الأول بسجن طرة على خلفية اتهامه بالتحريض على حرق محافظة الجيزة وذلك بعد ورود تحريات الأمن الوطنى، حيث كشفت التحقيقات عن مفاجآت ..  أكد بديع أن الذى شهدته البلاد يوم 30 يونيو كان إرادة شعبية قام الشعب بحقه فى التعبير عن الرأى ولكن ما حدث من الجيش يوم 3 يوليو وقيامه بعزل الرئيس محمد مرسى كان انقلابا عسكريا دمويا، وأشار بديع إلى أن «الشعب تحمل طغيان وتعذيب مبارك 30 سنة و«مقدرش يستنى مرسى 4 سنوات» وأكد بديع أن تحريات الأمن الوطنى ملفقة وليس لها أساس من الصحة وكرر أمام النيابة أن الدكتور محمد مرسى الرئيس المعزول مازال الرئيس الشرعى للبلاد وأن الله سينصرهم على الانقلابيين.

وأضاف «بديع» أنه مازال المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان ولا صحة لما تردد عن تعيين محمود عزت مرشداً خلفاً له وأنه تم انتخابه عام 2009 ولم يترك منصبه حتى الآن، وبدأ بديع بالإجابة على أسئلة النيابة عن كيفية انضمامه إلى الجماعة بقوله إنه انضم للجماعة منذ عام 1928 وأشار المرشد إلى أن ممارسات الجماعة على مدى إنشائها لا تتضمن أى دعوة للإرهاب أو العنف، والدليل على ذلك أنه تم إحراق أكثر من عشرين مقراً للجماعة فى عدة محافظات أثناء تولى الرئيس المعزول مرسى.

وبسؤال النيابة عن الاجتماع الذى عقده المرشد مع قيادات الإخوان بتاريخ 14 أغسطس الماضى بغرفة ملحقة بمسجد رابعة العدوية رد بديع بأنه لم يذهب إلى ميدان رابعة فى هذا اليوم وأن اليوم الوحيد الذى تواجد به بالاعتصام هو اليوم الذى صعد فيه على منصة رابعة وخطب فى المتظاهرين ولا يذكر تاريخه واستكمل أنه فيما بعد استأجر شقة بشارع الطيران بمدينة نصر والتى ألقى القبض عليه فيها ومكث بها فترة ولم يكن برفقته سوى شخص يقوم بخدمته فقط وأضاف المرشد أنه بتاريخ 7 يوليو عقب عزل مرسى اجتمع بقيادات مكتب الإرشاد ومجلس شورى الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة واتفقوا جميعا على الخروج فى مسيرات سلمية تندد بالانقلاب العسكرى «على حد زعمه».

وعندما واجهته النيابة بأعمال العنف التى ارتكبتها مسيرات جماعة الإخوان خاصة التى خرجت من شارع الهرم متجهة إلى ميدان النهضة مروراً بمحافظة الجيزة حيث قاموا بحرق ديوان المحافظة واقتحامه والاستيلاء على محتوياته قال بديع «احنا جماعة مشروعة لا تميل إلى العنف».

وأن من قام بذلك هم بلطجية وزارة الداخلية الذين استأجرتهم قيادات الوزارة للقيام بأعمال عنف والزج بالإخوان كمجرمين مؤكداً أن الداخلية تعرف من قام بحرق البلاد.

وواجة مدير النيابة، بديع بتحريات الأمن الوطنى التى أكدت «أنه اجتمع بعدد كبير من قيادات الجماعة بالمحافظات ومن بينهم قيادات الإخوان بالجيزة بتاريخ 11 أغسطس الماضى قبل فض اعتصام رابعة والنهضة بـ 3 أيام فى غرفة ملحقة بمسجد رابعة العدوية وكلف القيادات خلال الاجتماع على جميع الأعمال العدائية التى ستقوم بها الجماعة فى حالة فض الاعتصام وعدم تلبية مطالبهم بعودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وتضمن المخطط أن تخرج مسيرات ومظاهرات فى مختلف أنحاء المحافظات للتنديد بما أسموه بـ (الانقلاب العسكرى) واستغلال تلك المسيرات فى إثارة الشغب والاشتباك مع المواطنين المعارضين لهم والتعدى على أقسام الشرطة والكنائس والمنشآت الحكومية وخاصة دواوين المحافظات وتحديداً ديوان محافظة الجيزة فالتزمت القيادات بتوصيل الخطة الموضوعة إلى أعضائها وشرعت فى تنفيذها ببدء المسيرات وإثارة الشغب من خلالها.

وفى يوم 15 أغسطس الماضى وعقب فض اعتصام رابعة والنهضة وتنفيذاً لتكليف المرشد اتصلت 8 قيادات إخوانية بالجيزة بـ 3 من أبرز القيادات بمنطقة العياط وطالبتهم بإمدادهم بالعناصر المخصصة لإثارة الشغب، فضلاً عن عدد من أعضاء الجماعة للمشاركة فى المسيرة وبالفعل خرجت مسيرة ضخمة توجهت إلى مبنى محافظة الجيزة بشارع الهرم وخلال ساعتين تم اقتحامها وحرق المبنى والاستيلاء على محتوياته.

*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

نفى الدكتور المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس مجلس الوزراء، ما تردد عن نية الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، إجراء تعديل وزارى عقب عيد الأضحى لوزراء التخطيط والبحث العلمى وعدد آخر من الوزراء، مؤكدا أن هذا الأمر عار تماما من الصحة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الفريق عنان فى «اجتماع سرى» : مصر تحتاج رئيساً عسكرياً و «السيسى» لن يترشح*

*




*


كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن الفريق سامى عنان، رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة السابق، واصل اجتماعاته مع بعض السياسيين خلال الأيام الماضية، آخرها اجتماعه مع 5 من نواب مجلس الشعب السابقين من توجهات مختلفة فى برلمان 2012، أمس الأول، بمقر مكتب جديد له ببرج كبير بمنطقة الدقى بجوار سفارة سنغافورة، وهم: ياسر القاضى، عادل القلا، طارق سباق، يوسف البدرى، ومحمد شبانة. 
وأن «عنان» أكد خلال الاجتماع ضرورة أن يكون الرئيس المقبل لمصر من أصحاب الخلفية العسكرية من أجل استعادة هيبة الدولة، نظراً للمخاطر والتحديات التى تمر بها البلاد فى المرحلة الحالية، معرباً عن اعتقاده بأن الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع، لن يترشح للرئاسة. 
​
وأكد «عنان» أن ما نُشر خلال الأيام الماضية ليس مذكرات ولكنها شهادة للتاريخ حول أحداث ثورة 25 يناير وما تلاها ودور المجلس العسكرى وأنها لا تحمل أسراراً عسكرية بل توضح الحقائق للرد على الاتهامات التى لحقت بالمجلس العسكرى خلال الفترة الانتقالية، خاصة الأكاذيب الإخوانية. ​
وأوضح «عنان» أنه والمشير حسين طنطاوى، وزير الدفاع السابق، قد رضخا لقرار إقالتهما حتى لا يتسببا فى أزمة بالبلاد، رغم أنه كان من السهل عقد اجتماع للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ورفضه، كاشفاً أنهما أبلغا «مرسى» بأن الإعلان الدستورى يمنعه من إصدار مثل هذه القرارات، لكن المستشار محمود مكى، الذى كان قد أدى اليمين الدستورية كنائب لرئيس الجمهورية، قد تدخل فى الحوار وأكد أنه يستطيع ضبط الوضع الجديد من الناحية القانونية.. 

وأشار «عنان» إلى أن إقالة القيادات العسكرية عادة تتم بطريقة مفاجئة وغريبة، كما تم مع المشير أبوغزالة من قبل. 

ورغم أن «عنان» لم يعلن خلال الاجتماع قراره بالترشح للرئاسة لكنه وعد بتنظيم أول مؤتمر جماهيرى بموطنه الأصلى بالدقهلية بالتنسيق مع النائب السابق محمد شبانة.. 
كما أكد رئيس أركان الجيش السابق أن «آل عنان» يقدر عددهم فى مصر بـ8 ملايين.​

*الوطن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الأمن يخوض معركة تأديب البلطجية فى العياط بـ 25 مدرعة و12 مجموعة قتالية
مقتل بلطجى يفجر مواجهات عنيفة.. وقوات الجيش والشرطة تطارد الهاربين فى النيل
الوطن​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*إسرائيل تقيم قاعدة لـ «التجسس الإلكترونى» على الحدود المصرية

مصدر عسكرى :  لن نسمح بإقامة مشروع يضر الأمن القومى.. ولدينا أجهزة تمنع أى اختراق
*
*الوطن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل ... خلافات الجمهوريين والديمقراطيين تحبط مشروعاً لتمويل الأنشطة الحكومية.. و«كاميرون» يحذر من عواقب وخيمة على الاقتصاد العالمى*

اضطر البيت الأبيض، أمس، إلى إصدار قرار بإغلاق وكالات حكومية، للمرة الأولى منذ 17 عاماً، ووضع 800 ألف موظف فى إجازة إجبارية دون أجر، بعد فشل الكونجرس فى تجاوز خلافات الجمهوريين والديمقراطيين ورفض مجلس الشيوخ التصديق على مشروع قانون تمويل الأنشطة الحكومية، قبل الموعد النهائى لإقراره منتصف ليلة أمس الأول. 

واتهم الرئيس باراك أوباما الجمهوريين بتعطيل الحكومة، وقال فى تغريدة على «تويتر» إن «مجموعة من الجمهوريين فى مجلس النواب فرضوا تعطيلاً حكومياً حول أوباما كير - مشروع الرعاية الصحية الذى تقدم به - بدلاً من إقرار ميزانية حقيقية». وكان أوباما اتهم الجمهوريين بـ«احتجاز أمريكا رهينة لمطالبهم السياسية المتطرفة»، فيما رد خصومه باتهام الديمقراطيين بـ«الغطرسة». 
​
وأصدر أوباما قراراً جديداً يضمن صرف رواتب العسكريين فى مواعيدها مهما حدث، لحين انتهاء الأزمة، فيما تضمن قرار الغلق إلزام كل الوكالات الفيدرالية من وزارة الدفاع إلى وكالة حماية البيئة بخفض أعداد موظفيها فوراً للحد الأدنى، ما يصل أحياناً إلى 5%، واستثناء الأمن القومى والخدمات الأساسية. 
​
وأعلنت الخارجية الأمريكية، أن الأقسام القنصلية ستواصل منح التأشيرات للأجانب فى المرحلة الأولى. وقالت جين بساكى، المتحدثة باسم الوزارة إن «نشاطات الخارجية والوكالة الفيدرالية للمساعدة الدولية، ستستمر بشكل محدود لفترة وجيزة، بعد الإقفال الحكومى». 
وقالت تقارير إعلامية أمريكية إن تكلفة إغلاق مماثل جرى أواخر عام 1995 ومطلع 1996، بلغت نحو 1.4 مليار دولار، فيما لن تتأثر مستحقات أعضاء الكونجرس، وقالت النائبة الديمقراطية تولسى غابارد، معلقة: «أمرٌ مخزٍ، فالأشخاص الوحيدون الذين سيتلقون رواتبهم هم أعضاء الكونجرس، هذا استهتار». 

وحذر رئيس الوزراء البريطانى ديفيد كاميرون، أمس، من أن تعطيل الحكومة الفيدرالية الأمريكية، قد يهدد الاقتصاد العالمى الهش. وفى السياق ذاته، ارتفع أسعار الذهب بشكل طفيف، بعد القرار الأمريكى، فى المعاملات الفورية إلى 1332.80 دولار للأوقية، بينما صعدت الفضة إلى 21.76 دولار للأوقية. 

*الوطن* 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الأربعاء 02/أكتوبر/2013 - 11:09 ص 






 رفيق حبيب  
"سائرًا على درب اليهوديات، خائن جديد للسيد المسيح.. مثل يهودا الأسخريوطي الذي أسلم معلمه لكهنة اليهود من أجل موته" هكذا يصف معظم المسيحيين " رفيق حبيب " نجل الرئيس الأسبق للطائفة الإنجيلية في مصر، والذي أصبح قائم مقام رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة - الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان التي تكفر المسيحيين وتعتبرهم أقل شأنًا منهم - قبل أن تتراجع قيادات الجماعة عن تكليفه بمهام المنصب، ما يبرهن على استخدامهم رفيق كورقة يناورون بها الدولة.
هو النجل الأكبر للدكتور صموئيل حبيب رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية السابق، والذي عرف بالرجل الخدمي، الذي تبنى العمل التنموي والخدمي للإنسان دون تفريق أو تمييز، بين مسلم أو مسيحي، وكان وقتها قسًا جديدًا، مما سبب له العديد من المشكلات مع قيادات الطائفة وقتها، حتى قاموا بإقصائه قسريًا، رافضين إدارة العمل الخدمي والتنموي من داخل أسوار الكنيسة، وسط بكائه وحزنه الشديد، ما دفع "صموئيل حبيب" لإشهار الهيئة القبطية الإنجيلية للخدمات الاجتماعية عام 1960.

ونظرًا لقيام والده بتنظيم ندوات حوارية يحضرها شيوخ ودعاة وقساوسة وكل التيارات، دخل في صداقة مع أحد أعضاء حزب العمل ذي الميل الإسلامي، وشارك فيه كعضو قبل أن يجمد الحزب.

كما استغلت جماعة الإخوان "رفيق" في تجميل صورتها بالشارع المصري عقب ثورة 25 يناير، حتى تولى منصب نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، وظل مروجا داعما لانتخاب "محمد مرسي"، والذي عينه فيما بعد مستشارا له.
​
وعقب ثورة 30 يونيو والإطاحة بالجماعة من سدة الحكم، ثبت "رفيق" على دفاعه المستميت عن الإخوان، من خلال كتاباته وترويجه بأن ما حدث هو انقلاب عسكري، إلى جانب ما يردد بالأوساط القبطية أنه الأب الروحي الداعم لحركة "مسيحيون ضد الانقلاب " بمعاونة نيفين ملك - عضو جبهة الضمير - ورامي جان، حسبما يقال.
​
وكشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"فيتو" أن ما دفع رفيق حبيب للانخراط في طريق الإخوان هو ما حدث لوالده من قيادات الكنيسة الإنجيلية وإقصائهم له قسرًا، نظرًا لخدماته المجتمعية، ويمكن أن تكون تلك هي العثرة التي جعلت رفيق مواليًا للجماعة.

المصادر أكدت أن مواقف رفيق الموالية للإخوان تسببت في تقديمه للتحقيق داخل الكنيسة الإنجيلية المشيخية بالمنيا، كونه عضوًا بها في ذات الوقت إلا أنه لم يمثل للتحقيق، فتم شطب اسمه من العضوية، ويتردد أن الكنيسة الإنجيلية بمصر الجديدة قبلته عضوا فيها.

وأفادت مصادر بأن رفيق حبيب، يشغل منصب إدارة العلاقات العامة والاتصال " tit “ بالهيئة الإنجيلية منذ فترة كبيرة تكريما لوالده مؤسسها، كما يتردد أن رفيق حبيب لا يشارك في الصلوات بأى من الكنائس الإنجيلية منذ فترة بعيدة.

وهناك حالة من الغضب لدى المسيحيين تجاه رفيق حبيب، وصلت إلى حد المطالبة بملاحقته قضائيًا نظرًا لانتمائه لجماعة إرهابية.

فيتـــــــــــو​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

أزال سلاح المهندسين الجدار الخرسانى، الكائن على أول شارع عبد القادر حمزة وميدان سيمون بوليفار وهو الشارع المؤدى لمبنى السفارة الأمريكية.

ولوحظ نقل الكتل الخرسانية ووضعها بالقرب من سور السفارة الأمريكية لمنع الوصول إلى السفارة الأمريكية، وترتب على هذا حدوث سيولة مرورية بين ميدان سيمون بوليفار وبين شارع قصر العينى، وتصبح حركة السيارات أسرع كما سهل ذلك الوصول لميدان التحرير.

*اليوم السابع* ​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الترابي  : بقاء البشير يهدد السودان بحرب أهلية
*الأربعاء, 02 أكتوير 2013 10:34

حذر رئيس حزب المؤتمر الشعبي المعارض حسن الترابي، الأربعاء، من اندلاع حرب أهلية إذا استمرت الأزمة السياسية في السودان، داعيا الرئيس عمر البشير إلى الرحيل من السلطة.
وقال الترابي : إننا "نأمل بأن يمضي النظام بسلام من نفسه قبل أن يضطر الناس إلى حمل السلاح وتستعر في البلاد حرب أهلية".

ودعا الترابي أحزاب المعارضة إلى الاستعداد لفترة انتقالية بعد إسقاط النظام، تبدأ بدستور انتقالي يضع أسسا ديمقراطية قبل كتابة دستور دائم للبلاد.
*الدستور
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الوفد - خطة إخوانية لإشاعة الفوضى بالكويت* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم السابع

أمر بضبط صلاح عبد المقصود وزير إعلام الإخوان بسبب سيارات بث رابعة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال جوزيف ملاك محامى كنيسة القديسين *
انه تقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام، ضد وزارة الداخلية، بتهمة إخفاء معلومات وتحريات خاصة بواقعة تتعلق بالأمن القومى المصرى، مما يضر بالصالح العام، ويعطل من سير العدالة، مما أعطى الفرصة للمتهمين من الهرب وارتكاب جرائم إرهابية أخرى.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*تساءل " هانى رمسيس " – محامى و عضو إتحاد ماسبيرو – وقال هل من الشرف أن يصدر قرار من رئيس الجمهورية قرار ببناء كنيسة ؟ .* 

وقال : قرار جمهورى لبناء كنيسة و تسألنى لماذا وصل الإخوان للحكم -من يريد بناء جامع أو زاوية يبنى ولا احد يصدر له نداء وليس قرار 
و تابع " رمسيس " : ارحمونا مره أخرى عندما تبنى كنيسة يصدر خبر فى عهد مبارك فى عهد مرسى وللأسف فى عهد "عدلى منصور " .

*الأقباط متحدون*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*قررت نيابة شبين الكوم الكلية حبس 9 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"*، *بينهم فاطمة سعيد موسى، أمينة المرأة بحزب الحرية والعدالة بالمنوفية بأشمون،* وأربعة فتيات بالمرحلة الثانوية والجامعية 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات. 
قوات الأمن ألقت القبض عليهم عقب وقوع اشتباكات بالحجارة مع الأهالي أمام محطة سكة حديد بوهة شطانوف
*الوطن* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكدت الإعلامية بثينة كامل، اليوم الأربعاء، أن قرار ضبط صلاح عبد المقصود وزير الإعلام السابق "الإخواني" أمر طال انتظاره.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*"القاعدة" ترسل رسالة تهديد إلى أردوغان* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

* العقيد أحمد محمد علي لا زال في منصبة* 
ويمارس عمله بشكل مباشر ، ولا صحة علي الإطلاق لما تردد علي تلك المواقع من أنباء ، مشدداً علي وسائل الإعلام تحري الدقة في المعلومات .​
*النهار*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*قوات الأمن تحكم قبضتها على منطقة "الجزيرة" بالعياط وضبط 5 مطلوبين*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:34
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور " على السمان " *
*أننى كنت دائماً أحلم بأن يأتى اليوم الذى ننجح فيه فى خلق لوبى مصرى أو عربى*
 تماماً كما نجح اليهود فى أوروبا وأمريكا أن يخلقوا أقوى لوبى يخدم المصالح الإسرائيلية، وأراد الله أن أرى حلمى يتحقق من خلال شخصية عالية المستوى متمثلة فى د. ماجد رياض الأمريكى.. المصرى.. القبطى الذى يعيش فى نيويورك وقد تعرفت عليه من خلال قداسة البابا الراحل شنودة الثالث وهو محامى وخبير قانونى، قام بإنشاء المؤسسة المجتمعية المصرية الأمريكية التى تهتم بدعم التعاون الأمريكى المصرى والدفاع عن قضايا السلام وحقوق الإنسان.
 أن الدكتور " ماجد رياض أرسل رسالتين للرئيس الأمريكى " أوباما " ، و رسالتين إلى عضوى الكونجرس جون ماكين ، و ليندسى . 
وقد قال " ماجد رياض " فى  رسائل مباشرة بعث بها الدكتور ماجد رياض كمواطن أمريكى إلى الرئيس أوباما، وكانت الرسالة الأولى فى 8 يوليو الماضى عبر فيها عن رفضه لانحياز الجانب الأمريكى للإخوان بعد إقالة محمد مرسى دون أن يأخذ فى الاعتبار الإرادة الشعبية لملايين المصريين: " أطلب منك كمواطن أمريكى أن تعترف أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إرهابية بما يتناقض مع المبادئ التى قام عليها مجتمعنا الأمريكى فى احترام حقوق الإنسان وحقوق المواطنة والمساواة بين الأديان ". 
وأضاف الدكتور ماجد رياض أنه كأمريكى من أصل مصرى يذكر الرئيس الأمريكى بكثير من المواقف وقفت فيها مصر بجانب أمريكا، كما أن الشعب المصرى تعود أن يحب الشعب الأمريكى.
* " اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​* 24 شاهدا فى "أدلة الثبوت" ضد نجلى جمال صابر*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:19 
حصل "اليوم السابع" على أقوال 24 شاهدا، فى قائمة أدلة ثبوت اتهمات القتل والتخريب والترويع المتهم فيها نجلا جمال صابر، منسق حركة حازمون بأحداث روض الفرج التى وقعت فى مارس الماضى.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال عمرو موسى، رئيس لجنة الخمسين، عقب لقائه بكاثرين آشتون،* رئيس مفوضية الاتحاد الأوروبى للشئون السياسية والأمنية، إن الاتحاد الأوروبى مهتم بما يجرى حاليا من خطوات لخارطة الطريق، ومن بينها الأخذ فى الاعتبار لجنة الدستور.

وقال عقب لقائه بآشتون، إن هناك تطورا فى الموقف الأوروبى تجاه النظرة للوضع فى مصر، وأوضح أن آشتون أبدت رغبة الاتحاد الأوروبى فى المعاونة، ومساعدة مصر وتفهم لاحتياجاتها. 
​
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تواصل التحقيق فى واقعة الاستيلاء على سيارات البث*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:14 
تواصل نيابة الأموال العامة بنيابة شرق القاهرة واقعة اتهام وزير الإعلام السابق صلاح عبد المقصود، بتسهيل استيلاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على سيارات البث الفضائى التابعة لاتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*تشديدات أمنية بجامعة عين شمس تحسبا لتظاهر طلاب "المحظورة"*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:07 
تشهد البوابات الرئيسة لجامعة عين شمس تواجدا مكثفا من قبل أفراد الأمن الإدارى والخاص بالجامعة، وذلك بعد تردد أنباء عن قدوم مسيرة لطلاب الإخوان. وأغلق أفراد الأمن البوابات الرئيسة بشكل جزئى

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*شركات السياحة الروسية تبدأ بإرسال أفواج سياحية اليوم*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:53​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*عوده  بعد  فاصل ...  في  الرابعه *
*تحياتي*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*انتظام الخط الأول للمترو بعد سحب القطار المعطل من "سرايا القبة" *

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:23
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بدء التحقيق مع 6 إخوان متهمين بإثارة الشغب فى اشتباكات التحرير
الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:25​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*ضبط عادل مكرم القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المحظورة*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:28
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تأجيل محاكمة نجلى منسق "حازمون" لجلسة 24 نوفمبر لإعلام الشهود*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:39
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*وصول 36 إخوانيًا للمحكمة للاستئناف على حبسهم فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:07
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*جهاز الكسب يطالب بفحص الذمة المالية للبرادعى ومرسى والكتاتنى وقنديل*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:14
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*بدء نظر استئناف 36 إخوانياً على قرار حبسهم فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:21
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*محمد سلماوى: آشتون أعربت عن ارتياحها بخطوات مصر نحو خارطة المستقبل*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:34
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*مشايخ سيناء يطالبون "الخمسين" بالتأكيد على مبدأ المواطنة فى الدستور*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:45
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلماوى: لا صحة لتهديد أعضاء فى اللجنة بالانسحاب بسبب "نصوص الجيش"*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:49 
نفى محمد سلماوى المتحدث الرسمى للجنة الخمسين، ما نشر حول تهديد مسعد أبو الفجر والدكتور محمد أبو الغار بالانسحاب.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*براءة 11 من المتهمين بحرق مقرات الإخوان بالدقهلية وإهانة الرئيس*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:54


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*النيابة تباشر التحقيق مع محمد الغزلانى المتهم بالتخطيط لمذبحة كرداسة*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:12
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*سلماوى: بقاء "الشورى" لم يحسم والرأى النهائى للجنة العامة*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:15
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*مصطفى بكرى  :  توافق داخل "الإنقاذ" على إجراءات انتخابات الرئاسة أولا*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:11

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أحدث فتاوى الشيخ عبد المقصود: لا يجوز مشاهدة وسائل الإعلام*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:46

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*محمد أبو حامد يطالب بضربات أمنية ضد الإخوان قبل 6 أكتوبر*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:25 
قال البرلمانى السابق محمد أبو حامد، عبر تغريدة : "يجب عمل ضربات أمنية نوعية ضد الإخوان، خاصة لمسئولى المحافظات والمراكز والجامعات، قبل ٦ أكتوبر لإجهاض محاولات الجماعة الإرهابية إفساد اليوم".


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى :  زيارة آشتون لكسر عزلة الإخوان وضمان مشاركتهم بالانتخابات*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:58 
علق مصطفى بكرى، الكاتب الصحفى، أن لقاء كاثرين آشتون بوزير الخارجية، نبيل فهمى كان واضحا، قائلا:" أن مصر ترفض أى تدخل وما طرحته "آشتون" من التوافق الوطنى
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*"مصر الحرية" يدين التعامل الأمنى مع النشطاء فى محاكمة قتلة خالد سعيد*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:31 
أدان حزب مصر الحرية ما وصفه بالتعامل العنيف من قبل قوات الشرطة مع الوقفة الاحتجاجية التى تزامنت مع جلسة إعادة محاكمة قاتلى الشهيد خالد سعيد بالأمس
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*دعوى قضائية لبطلان قرار الأوقاف بمنع صلاة الجمعة فى الزوايا*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:41 
أقام حسن غفير المحامى دعوى قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة طالب فيها ببطلان وإلغاء قرار وزير الأوقاف الصادر بمنع صلاة الجمعة بالزوايا التى تبلغ مساحتها أقل من 80 متر​*هل هذا  أصرار  علي  تعطيل  المرور وتباهي  بالتدين  أم  هو أستكمال  لمسلسل  جهل  !!* ​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تأجيل الدراسة بجامعة الأزهر إلى 19 أكتوبر الجارى*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:01 
أكد مصدر مطلع بجامعة الأزهر أن مجلس الجامعة المنعقد الآن قرر تأجيل بدء الدراسة بالجامعة إلى يوم 19 أكتوبر.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط متهم أطلق الرصاص على مركز شرطة البدرشين وحاول اقتحامه*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:49 
تمكنت أجهزة المباحث بالجيزة، من القبض على متهم أطلق الرصاص على مركز شرطة البدرشين وحاول اقتحامه.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: *
تل أبيب تزعم  :  خطوات الجيش المصرى القادمة ستكون ضد "حماس" ومنظمات غزة.. 

إسرائيل تنوى تحويل "بئر السبع" لتكون عاصمة "الهاكرز"​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*البيئة: سحب كثيفة تغطى سماء القاهرة والدقهلية مساء اليوم *

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:10 
أكد تقرير صادر اليوم الأربعاء، عن الإدارة المركزية للأزمات والكوارث البيئية بوزارة البيئة، أنه تظهر سحب دخانية فى سماء القاهرة الكبرى ناتجة عن المصادر المحلية، ويلاحظ اختفاء السحب الركامية، مما يدل على بداية أزمة تلوث قد تستمر لفترة 16 ساعة من السابعة مساء الليلة وحتى صباح اليوم، وتلاحظ تجاوز التركيزات بمحطات رصد (المعادى – مطار القاهرة- المهندسين- القللى) لمدة تراوحت بين ساعة و9 ساعات.​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخارجية: استعادة مجموعة من الآثار الفرعونية المهربة إلى لندن*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:08 
صرح المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الخارجية بأن السفارة المصرية والقنصلية المصرية العامة فى لندن نجحتا بعد جهود طويلة فى استعادة مجموعة من الآثار.​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أمن القاهرة: تعزيز الحراسة الأمنية حول السفارتين الأمريكية والفرنسية*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:57 
أمر اللواء أسامة الصغير، مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن القاهرة، قوات الأمن المركزى بضرورة تكثيف التواجد الأمنى حول السفارتين الأمريكية والفرنسية لتأمينهما.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*النيابة تنتقل لنظر تجديد حبس 159 متهما فى أحداث كرداسة*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تنتقل لمعاينة "كرداسة".. وتحقق مع 24 متهما جديدا مساء اليوم*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:17 
أمر المستشار تامر الحديدى، رئيس نيابة كرداسة ومركز إمبابة, بسرعة انتقال المعمل الجنائى لمعاينة الأحداث التى وقعت أثناء اقتحام قسم شرطة كرداسة، وسحل وقتل عدد من ضباط القسم.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*رفض استئناف 36 إخوانيًا على قرار حبسهم فى أحداث السفارة الأمريكية *

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:02 
عدلت محكمة جنايات القاهرة المنعقدة بالتجمع الخامس، برئاسة المستشار مكرم عواد, عن تأجيل نظر الاستئناف المقدم من 36 متهما على قرار تجديد حبسهم للمرة الثانية لمدة 15 يوما.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*تشكيل لجنة وزارية برئاسة وزير العدل لإدارة أموال "الإخوان"*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:18 
شكل مجلس الوزراء, لجنة وزارية برئاسة وزير العدل وعضوية وزارات الداخلية والمالية والتضامن, وممثلين عن البنك المركزى وجهاز الأمن القومى وهيئة الرقابة المالية والهيئة العامة للاستثمار, لإدارة أموال جماعة الإخوان المحظورة.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*قانون جديد يعاقب من يهين العلم أو لا يقف أثناء السلام الوطنى*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:19 
وافق مجلس الوزراء ، اليوم الأربعاء، على مشروع قرار رئيس الجمهورية بقانون بشأن العلم المصري والسلام الوطني، وأبرز ما تضمنه المشروع النص على أن إهانة العلم المصري.​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تحرك مدرعات الجيش باتجاه "التحرير" لمساندة قوات "الداخلية"*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:22 
تحركت منذ قليل مدرعات الجيش المنتشرة أمام المتحف المصرى بميدان عبد المنعم رياض باتجاه ميدان التحرير للوقوف على مداخله​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 12 إخونيا و6 مسجلين متهمين باقتحام مركز شرطة العياط*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:37 
ألقت أجهزة المباحث بالجيزة القبض على 18 متهما بالعياط، وذلك خلال حملات أمنية استمرت على مدار 48 ساعة لملاحقة البؤر الإجرامية والعناصر الخطرة.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*"الحكومة" تستعرض إجراءات مواجهة ارتفاع الأسعار والأوضاع الاقتصادية*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:45 
استعرض مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الأربعاء، تطورات الأوضاع الاقتصادية والتى شهدت منحىً إيجابياً خلال الفترة الماضية، متمثلاً فى السيطرة على سوق الصرف الأجنبى
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*خالد يوسف: المطالبة بالنص على كوتة للمرأة إهانة لها*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:14 
اعتبر خالد يوسف، عضو لجنة الخمسين، أن المطالبة بالنص على كوتة للمرأة هو إهانة لها، مطالبًا بأن يكون هناك تمثيل عادل للمرأة بنسبة 50% فى المجالس النيابية، لأنها فى المجتمع ممثلة بـ50%.​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلن المستشار محمد عزت عجوة، محافظ كفر الشيخ،* أنه سيتم إنشاء عدد 50 ألف وحدة سكنية بدائرة المحافظة بمعرفة القوات المسلحة المصرية، بدعم وتمويل من دولة الإمارات العربية الشقيقة، وتبلغ مساحة الوحدة السكنية 75 مترا​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*عودة الاتصالات بشمال سيناء بعد انقطاعها 13 ساعة*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:16 
عادت الاتصالات لشمال سيناء للعمل قبل قليل، بعد انقطاع تواصل لمدة 13 ساعة ابتداءً من الساعة السادسة صباحًا وحتى السادسة مساءً

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تعاون بين أوبل وبيجو لتطوير حافلات صغيرة فى إسبانيا*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:02 
أعلنت كل من شركة بيجو ستروين الفرنسية وأوبل الألمانية للسيارات، الثلاثاء، اعتزامهما التعاون لتطوير حافلات صغيرة (مينى فان) فى مصنع شركة جنرال موتورز بمدينة سرقسطة الإسبانية.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب مدرسة محمد نجيب للغات فى خطر
**2013-10-02 18:38:49 





*
مازال مسلسل الإهمال مستمرا من قبل القيادات التنفيذية بمدن ومراكز محافظة الغربية، حيث يعانى أولياء أمور طلاب مدرسة محمد نجيب للغات الكائنة بشارع الجلاء بمدينة طنطا، من وجود “بالوعة” مكشوفة أمام مبنى المدرسة. 

قالت السيدة “أميرة السيد أحمد ” من أولياء الأمورفى استغاثة أرسلتها للبديل، إن طلاب المدرسة فى خطر ومعرضون لكارثة يوميا بسبب وجود تلك ” البلوعة ” المكشوفة منذ أسبوعين، وأكدت أنها حاولت الاستغاثة بإدارة المدرسة للتدخل وعمل اللازم، إلا أن الإدارة رفضت التدخل بحجة أن المدرسة ليس لها دخل فى ذلك. 

*البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضحايا حادث سياره نقل في حي الأشجار

*مصرع 10 أفراد بينهم 8 أطفال من مدرسة هرم سيتي الابتدائية ، بعدما دهست سيارة نقل سيارتهم الملاكي

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*قرار عاجل الان ... بخصوص جماعة الاخوان*

مجلس  الوزراء  يشكل  لجنه لأداره  أعمال  الجماعه  تنفيذا  لحكم  حظر  التنظيم
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اختطف ملثمون بالمنيا طبيبًا أثناء عودته من عيادته الخاصة بمركز أبو قرقاص وطلبوا دفع مبلغ نصف مليون جنيه فدية لإطلاق سراحه ليصل بذلك عدد الأقباط المخطوفين خلال 24 ساعة فقط 3 مواطنين وجميعهم أطباء.

*الوطن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

أمر النائب العام بفتح التحقيق في البلاغ المقدم من مرتضى منصور, ضد كل من الدكتورة وزيرة الإعلام, و رئيس إتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون, و مدير عام إذاعة راديو مصر,ورئيس قطاع الأخبار بإذاعة راديو مصر, يتهمهم فيه بإذاعة أخبار كاذبة وغير سليمة, بإذاعة أخبار عنه بأنه ذكر أسرار عن وزارة الدفاع والمخابرات العامة وإصطناع وثائق أمن الدولة مما يهدد الأمن القومي للبلاد, حيث كلف نيابة وسط القاهرة بالتحقيق.
مرتضى ذكر في بلاغه أن المشكو في حقهم وجهوا إليه تهمة إهانة القضاء وسب حكومة قطر, مما يؤدي إلى توتر العلاقات بين البلدين.​

الفجر​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المعزول" أمام الجنائية الدولية قريباً*

أكد مصدر قضائي رفيع المستوي أن عدداً من الجهات بينها اللجنة الدائمة للدفاع عن القضاة وعدد من القانونيين وفقهاء القانون الدولي يعكفون حالياً علي اعداد ملف لتوثيق كافة المخالفات والجرائم التي ارتكبها الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي والتي لا يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات المصري ويعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات الدولي لإحالته للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية تمهيداً لمحاكمة مرسي أمامها قريباً.​

*الوفــــــــد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*شيخ الأزهر لـ«آشتون» :  *نرفض أي تدخل أجنبي لتحجيم إرادة الشعوب

*المصــــري اليـــــــوم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*أبو تريكة يكشف المستور فى سجون "تجار الدين"*

قال أبو تريكة لـ"أنا لم أدافع عن مرسى يوما من الأيام، وليس لى أى علاقة بابن عمى محمد أبو تريكة، ولم أقابله منذ عام 2004 وبالتالى أنا أقول شهادة أحاسب أمام الله عليها فى أن المجلس العسكرى برئاسة المشير طنطاوى، والفريق سامى عنان، رئيس أركان الجيش المصرى أفرجوا عن قيادات الجماعة الإسلامية وأتباعهم وذلك بالتنسيق مع الشيخ طارق الزمر، وعبود الزمر، قائلا: "الآلاف خرجوا من السجون فى عهد العسكرى بالتنسيق مع طارق وعبود الزمر".

*"بوابة الوفد"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*بالصور..غواصة تطفوعن طريق الخطأ بأحد شوارع ميلان وتحطمه.. *

*ومحاولات لرجال الإنقاذ لنجدة طاقمها قبل انفجارها*

استيقظ سكان مدينة ميلان الإيطالية على حادث مفجع حيث فوجئوا بطفو إحدى الغواصات فى أحد الشوارع محطمة الطريق وأحد السيارات المتواجده بالصدفه فى الشارع.

وعلى الفور حضرت فرق الإنقاذ لمحاولة إخراج طاقم الغواصة خوفا من تعرضهم لمكروه حيث أن الحطام كان سيؤثر على جسم الغواصة الذى كان يمكن أن يؤدى إلى تفجيرها.

*تابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*



*
*



*​*
*
*تابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*المشاهدون لعملية الإنقاذ فوجئوا بعد مرور بعض الوقت أن ما حدث لا يزيد عن دعاية لإحدى شركات تكنولوجياالمعلومات حيث أن جسم الغواصة الظاهر ما هو إلا هيكل مزيف لها والحطام تم وضعه عليها وأن فرق الإنقاذ ما هم إلا العاملين بتلك الشركة تحت شعار " مهمتنا حماية معلومات *
*الشخصية على الإنترنت"
*​
*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*واشنطن ستضطر للتفكير مجدداً فى إمكانية أستخدام القوة فى سوريا*
10/2/2013 6:30 PM
 
قال رئيس هيئة الأركان الأمريكية المشتركة، الجنرال راى أوديرنو، إن الولايات المتحدة ستضطر للتفكير مجددا فى إمكانية استخدام القوة فى سوريا إذا لم يمتثل الرئيس بشار الأسد لقرار الأمم المتحدة، الذى يدعو للتخلص من الأسلحة الكيماوية السورية.
*بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*رئيس "المصريين الأحرار" يؤكد دعم الاتحاد الأوروبى لثورة 30 يونيو *

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:33 
انتهى منذ قليل لقاء أحمد سعيد أمين جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بكاترين آشتون، فى فندق كونراد​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*ممثل "الجيش" بـ"الخمسين" ينتقد مطالب إلغاء محاكمة المدنيين عسكريا*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:50 
انتقد اللواء مجدى بركات، ممثل القوات المسلحة بلجنة الخمسين، مطالبات بعض أعضاء اللجنة بمنع محاكمة المدنين أمام القضاء العسكرى

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*الأمن يتمكن من فتح طريق الإسكندرية الزراعى ويضبط عددا من المتورطين*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:51 
تمكن رجال مباحث كفر الدوار، برئاسة المقدم محمد حمادى رئيس المباحث وإشراف اللواء محمد حبيب مدير أمن البحيرة, من فتح الطريق الزراعى "القاهرة- الإسكندرية

اليوم  السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخارجية تجدد رفضها لأى عمل عسكرى ضد سوريا *

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*أشتون تتجول فى "خان الخليلى" وسط هتافات تأييد الفريق السيسى*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط "مهمات عسكرية" وشرطية بحوزة ترزى بالعريش*
الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:44 
 قوات الشرطة ضبطت اليوم الأربعاء، مهمات عسكرية وشرطية، بإحدى الشقق السكنية بمدينة العريش.
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الكسب" :  براءة ذمة "لميس الحديدى"* 
الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:45 
أصدر المستشار إبراهيم الهنيدى، رئيس جهاز الكسب غير المشروع، قرارا اليوم الأربعاء، بأنه لا وجه لإقامة دعوى جنائية بالنسبة للإعلامية لميس الحديدى

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*عضو بـ"الخمسين" يطالب بعدم تغيير المواطن لديانته إلا بعد "سن الرشد"*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:20 
طالب الدكتور وسيم السيسى، عضو لجنة الخمسين الاحتياط، بالأ يكون تغيير الديانة قبل بعد 21 سنة أى بعد اكتمال سن الرشد، قائلا،" هذا يغلق باب الشر".

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

تمكن رجال مباحث كفر الدوار، من فتح الطريق الزراعى "القاهرة- الإسكندرية", بعد أن قام عددا أهالى مدينة كفر الدوار بقطعه احتجاجاً على غياب فتاة.
الأهالى  منعوا مرور السيارات , ووضعوا الحجارة وإشعال النيران فى إطارات الكاوتشوك، وذلك لمطالبة الشرطة بإعادة الفتاه إلى أسرتها، وانتقل رجال الأمن وتبين من الفحص أن الفتاه متواجدة عند أحد أقاربها بالقاهرة.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*منظمة العفو الدولية ترصد انتهاكات حقوقية وجنسية بتركيا*
الاربعاء, 02/10/2013 - 7:12م

*الموجز*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*خطف 5 أقباط بالمنيا .... ومطالبة أقاربهم بفدية 3 مليون جنيه*

*الأقباط  متحدون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل ... صدر قرار جمهوري بتجريم أهانه العلم المصري والسلام الوطني*

*بوابـــــه  الــوفــــــــــــد*​

*القرار موجه لفصائل السلف الطالح ... Good Shot*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *جهاز الكسب يطالب بفحص الذمة المالية للبرادعى ومرسى والكتاتنى وقنديل*
> 
> الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:14​


لن  يتم فحص الذمه  الماليه  للبرادعي  ​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

قالت مصادر سياسية سودانية اليوم الأربعاء، إن الهيئة القيادية في "الحزب الاتحادي الديمقراطي الأصل"، أكبر حليف للحزب الحاكم في السودان، قررت فض الشراكة مع حزب الرئيس السوداني، عمر البشير، والانسحاب من الحكومة
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل ... هجوم مسلح علي مدرعة للجيش بسيناء
*​*
*  2013-10-02 21:28:55  
*الدستور  الأصلي*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان يهربون إلى الشوارع الجانبية بعد قدوم الأمن إلى محيط "القائد إبراهيم"*

*الـــــوطـــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

نشبت مساء اليوم اشتباكات عنيفة بالأسلحة النارية بين متظاهرين إخوان وأهالي السويس مما أسفر عن مصرع شخص وإصابه 8 آخرين , بعدما قطع الإخوان الطريق، وحطموا زجاج السيارات والمحلات التجاري، فتصدى لهم  أهالي السويس

الوفد​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الأربعاء 02/أكتوبر/2013 - 10:47 
قال القس بولس حليم، المتحدث الرسمي للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية: 
إن لقاء البابا تواضروس الثاني بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بـ"كاترين آشتون" مسئولة السياسة الخارجية بالاتحاد الأوربي كان به تقارب بوجهات النظر.

وقال البابا لـ"آشتون": إن مصر ينتظرها مستقبل مشرق، وعلى الاتحاد الأوربي دعمها. مضيفًا أن الطرفين اتفقوا على ضرورة دعم مصر اقتصاديا في المجال التعليمى، مشيرًا إلى جانب الكنيسة القبطية بأوربا.

وطالب البابا مسئولة السياسة الخارجية بالاتحاد الأوربي بضرورة تصحيح بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة عن مصر، والتي ظهرت في أعقاب ثورة 30 يونيو.

وشارك في اللقاء الذي أقيم بالمقر الباباوي بالكاتدرائية في العباسية، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، القس بولس حليم، المتحدث الرسمي للكنيسة، والقس إمونيوس عادل والقس إنجيلوس إسحاق، سكرتيرا البابا.


















​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

قام العشرات من مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بمحافظة السويس مسيرة جابت عدد من الشوارع بحي الأربعين بالمحافظة ، مرددين هتافات رافضة لما اسموه بالانقلاب ، مؤكدين عودتهم مرة أخرى لميدان رابعة في 6 أكتوبر

الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

قال هشام رامز، محافظ البنك المركزى، خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "ممكن" مع الإعلامي خيري رمضان على قناة "سي بي سي"، إن سعر صرف الجنيه المصري مستقر في الوقت الحالي أمام العملات الأخرى.

​
*قناة "سي بي سي"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

هدد تنظيم القاعدة في سوريا والعراق وبلاد الشام رئيس وزراء تركيا بأنه على أتم استعداد أن يقوم بالعديد من العمليات والهجمات الإنتحارية في تركيا لتنظيفها من كفارها – على حد قولهم- ما لم تكف تركيا عن مساندة الجيش السوري الحر في سوريا وتقوم بإعادة فتح الحدود التركية مع سوريا ولاسيما باب الهوى وباب السلامة.
​

*دنيا الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المعزول"  كرم مرتكب مذبحة كرداسة فى يوم المعلم
*​*
*
*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​*الإخوان تتحدى الشعب وتدعو لمسيرات من المساجد للتحرير فى 6 أكتوبر*

الأربعاء، 2 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:08 
فى استمرار لتحدى إرادة الشعب المصرى، دعا تنظيم الإخوان المحظور للزحف لميدان التحرير يوم الأحد 6 أكتوبر

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

لقاء  جديد  في  غد  جديد ...​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*"كمل جميلك" تجمع 6 ملايين توقيع لدعم "السيسى رئيسا" وتستهدف الجمالية*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:06

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*إصابة 3 مجندين إثر هجوم مسلح على منفذ الجميل الجمركى ببورسعيد *

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:44 
أصيب ثلاثة مجندين، بعد إطلاق ملثمين يستقلون دراجة بخارية، النار عليهم، أثناء تأدية خدمتهم بمنفذ الجميل الجمركى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*محمود بدر يطالب الرئيس بالإفراج عن المعتقلين بقضية دار القضاء العالى*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:21 
طالب محمود بدر مؤسس حملة تمرد، المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية بالإفراج عن عدد كبير من المعتقلين، تم اعتقالهم أثناء حكم الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى​ 
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*أقباط المهجر يلتقون البرلمان الأوروبى لإدراج الإخوان كجماعة إرهابية*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:09 
يعقد اليوم، الخميس أكبر لقاء لأقباط المهجر داخل البرلمان الأوروبى ببروكسل، حيث يدخل عدد من قيادات أقباط المهجر أكبر جلسة استماع فى البرلمان مع العديد من البرلمانيين الأوروبيين من عدة دول أوروبية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*سمير فياض: إلغاء "الكوتة" بالبرلمان يضع البلد رهينة فى أيدى الأغنياء*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:14 
طالب الدكتور سمير فياض، نائب رئيس حزب التجمع، بعدم إلغاء نسبة الـ50% للعمال والفلاحين فجأة، ولكن على الأقل يجب مد العمل بها لدورة برلمانية قادمة.

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*المصريين الأحرار :  من لا يحترم النشيد الوطنى لا يستحق العيش فى مصر *

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:21 
أشاد د. محمود العلايلى عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب المصريين الأحرار، القانون الصادر من "رئيس الجمهورية"، الذى يعاقب بموجبه من  لايحترم  النشيد  الوطني

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*عميد  حقوق  القاهرة :  الدساتير محصنة  بطبيعتها  ولا تسقط  إلا  بثورة*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:24

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*إخوانى منشق يطالب السياسيين بمشروع قومى يقاوم جماعة الإخوان *

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:28
قال عبدالجليل الشرنوبى الإخوانى المنشق ورئيس تحرير موقع "إخوان أون لاين" الأسبق، إن الحل الأمنى والحوار السياسى لن يمكنه حل الجماعة والتخلص من شرورها، مطالبا الساسة بضرورة توفير مشروع قومى من أجل حل جماعة الإخوان.
* 
اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​*العثور على عبوة ناسفة أمام سنترال سفنكس بالمهندسين وإبطال مفعولها*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:40 

عثر خبراء المفرقعات والحماية المدنية بالجيزة على عبوة ناسفة على شكل لغم دبابات، أمام سنترال سفنكس بجوار البنك المركزى بشارع أحمد عرابى صباح اليوم. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تكدس السيارات بشوارع القاهرة والجيزة وازدحام مترو "الشهداء" بالركاب*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:39 
شهدت شوارع وميادين محافظتى القاهرة والجيزة صباح اليوم الخميس، حالة من الاختناق والشلل المرورى والازدحام الشديد على المحاور الرئيسية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*"صحافة القاهرة"*
 الحكومة تغير الكود السرى للمنتجات البترولية بعد تحذيرات الجيش.."الخمسين" تكتب دستورا جديدا.. تقرير الطب الشرعى "فراج" شهيد الواجب تلقى الرصاصة من سلاح 9 ملم من مسافة 20 مترا​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم السابع*​

◄مهدى: تحويل 10 مدارس بالإسكندرية للعمل بالطاقة الشمسية
◄عنان يجرى اتصالات مع قيادات بـ"الإنقاذ" لدعمه فى انتخابات الرئاسة
◄آشتون: لم أصف يومًا ما حدث فى مصر بالانقلاب
◄"الكسب" يفتش عن تضخم ثروات مرسى والكتاتنى والبلتاجى​ 
*الأهرام*​ 
◄ حظر التجوال يخفض معدلات تلوث الهواء 70%
◄ منحة كورية لتطوير شبكات التوزيع الكهربائى
◄ إنذار شديد اللهجة للإرهابيين بسيناء
◄ حصر ممتلكات الإخوان وإدارتها​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

علم *"اليوم السابع"* أن المجلس الاستشارى الأعلى لجمعيات حماية المستهلك سيعقد اجتماعا اليوم الخميس، بمقر وزارة التموين والتجارة الداخلية مع ممثلى تجار الخضروات والفواكه لتحديد الأسعار الاسترشادية الجديدة بداية من الأسبوع المقبل، إضافة إلى أنه ستتم مناقشة المشاكل التى تعوق منظومة بيع السلع بالأسعار المحددة​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على 5 إخوان لتحريض طلاب "القاهرة" على قطع طريقى ثروت والنهضة*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:15 
ألقت قوات الأمن بقسم الجيزة القبض على 5 من تنظيم الإخوان المحظور أثناء تحريضهم طلاب جامعة القاهرة على قطع الطريق

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​*وكالة تجسس أمريكية اختبرت قدرتها على تعقب أماكن الهواتف المحمولة*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:53
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتفاع حصيلة قتلى عواصف المكسيك لـ160 قتيلا*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:23 
ذكرت سلطات تنسيق الطوارئ مساء الأربعاء أن عدد الأشخاص الذين لقوا حتفهم جراء العواصف والفيضانات الأخيرة التى ضربت المكسيك، ارتفع إلى 157 شخصا. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​*تسرب جديد لمياه ملوثة من محطة فوكوشيما النووية اليابانية*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:09 
ذكرت تقارير إخبارية أن مياها ملوثة بدرجة عالية تسربت من خزان بمحطة فوكوشيما النووية اليابانية المدمرة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*عودة خدمات الاتصالات بعد انقطاع ساعتين بالعريش*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:23 
عادت للعمل قبل قليل خدمات الاتصالات والانترنت بشمال سيناء، بعد انقطاع لمدة ساعتين بدأ الساعة السابعة وانتهى فى تمام التاسعة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*شبح «الإفلاس» يطارد أمريكا

«الوطن » ترصد زلزال الأزمة الاقتصادية فى الولايات المتحدة.. *​


----------



## grges monir (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الاخبار كلها عتمة كدة لية


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*"برهامى": عبدالناصر "ظالم".. وبكار لم يمدحه والإعلام حرَّف كلامه*
صرَّح "ياسر برهامى" نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية: بأن "نادر بكار" لم يمدح الرئيس الراحل وإنما قال إن الذكرى لها طابع خاص هذا العام.
كما أكد أن الاحتفال بالذكرى السنوية لرحيل أي شخص ليس من الإسلام، مضيفًا أنه لا يمكن أن نسعد بإعادة تجربة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر، الذي كان "ظالمًا"، وبسببه أنشأت الأفكار التكفيرية، حسب قوله.
*بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الاخبار كلها عتمة كدة لية


أصل  الشتا  دخل  علينا  ... ومصر  بدأت  تغير  جلدها 
أشكر  متابعتك​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

صدقني  مقدر  ملحوظتك* .. *وبأحاول  أجيب  حاجات  من  هنا  وهناك  ... بس  ماباليد  حيله .. مصر  بتدفع  ضريبه .. لازم  منها  ​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*معلمو الإخوان يمنعون الطلاب من دخول مدرسة بالمنصورة*
*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد الناشط السياسي والحقوقى جورج إسحاق،* أن الرئيس الأمريكى أوباما يواجه مشكلة كبيرة جدًا فى الولايات المتحدة، فهو متهم بأنه يتجسس على شعبه عن طريق وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي ولأنه دعم "الإخوان" بمبالغ مالية ضخمة، مشيرًا إلى أنه اضطر بعد عودة الكونجرس من إجازته ، أن يحسم الأمر ويخضع لإرادة الشعب المصرى ويغير موقفه

*فيــــــــــــــتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتهاء العمليات العسكرية في سيناء*
أكد اللواء أحمد وصفى، قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى، أن القوات المسلحة كان بإمكانها أن تقضى على الإرهاب فى سيناء فى غضون 6 ساعات، لكن مراعاة بعض الجوانب الإنسانية وعدم إصابة أبرياء كان السبب فى طول وقت العملية الأمنية هناك. 

وكشف «وصفى» فى حواره *لـ«الوطن»* عن أن العملية الرئيسية فى سيناء انتهت، وأن العمليات الحالية تتركز على التطهير والتمشيط، لافتاً إلى أن سيناء ستعود قريباً إلى أحضان مصر خالية ونظيفة من الإرهاب، ​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى تام بشارع الهرم بسبب مظاهرات الإخوان*​

​أصيب شارع الهرم صباح اليوم بالشلل التام نتيحة لتظاهر مجموعة من جماعة الإخوان وذلك تنفيذًا لخطة الجماعة لوقف الحركة بشوارع الجيزة.​ 
*البلد*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عثر مواطن بمركز أشمون، صباح اليوم الخميس، على جسم غريب على أعلى سلم الفاصل بين رصيفى شريط السكة الحديد بمحطة أشمون

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما أن الولايات المتحدة لن تتمكن من سداد ديونها اعتبارا من 17 أكتوبر الجاري في حال لم يعط الكونجرس موافقته على رفع سقف الدين. *​

وقال  إنه "منذ بدء رئاستي، بذلت جهدًا كبيرًا من أجل العمل مع الجمهوريين وخففت من تصريحاتي، حتى أن البعض قال إني هادئ جدا". 

وأضاف: "بالتأكيد، أنا ساخط لأن هذه الأزمة غير ضرورية على الإطلاق".. مؤكدا أنه لن يتفاوض مع خصومه الجمهوريين على رفع سقف الدين وهو أمر ضروري بالنسبة لوزارة الخزانة قبل 17 أكتوبر الجاري". 

وأوضح أنه في حال لم يعط الكونجرس موافقته على رفع سقف الدين فإن الولايات المتحدة لن تتمكن من سداد ديونها اعتبارا من هذا التاريخ وسيكون وضعا غير مسبوق.​​​ 
*دنيا الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

تحالفت  مع  الشياطين ... وتحالف  الشياطين  ضدك
هناك  مصالح  لدوله  عظمي .. نعم .. لكنك  تجاهلت  بروتوكول  الأمبراطوريات.
أنت  وبوش .. تستحقون  نوبل  في  علم  الغباء  السياسي ... ​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*فى واقعة مؤسفة شهدتها محافظة جنوب سيناء* صباح اليوم تعرضت سيارة ربع نقل تابعة لحملة ديوان عام المحفظة لعملية سطو مسلح من قبل ملثمين.
​
*التحرير*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

أصدر المستشار عدلى منصور، الرئيس المؤقت، قراراً ينص على السماح لبناء كنيسة على مساحة 300 متر مربع بمنطقة هرم سيتى بمدينة 6 أكتوبر من ضمن المساحة 1000 متر مربع المخصصة من شركة أوراسكوم

*اليوم السابع *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تمشط 6 أكتوبر بحثاً عن صلاح عبد المقصود*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:17​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*مظهر شاهين: التحرير ملك للثوار الأحرار ومحرم على الخونة والإرهابيين*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:13 
قال مظهر شاهين، إمام مسجد عمر مكرم، إن ميدان التحرير ملك للثوار الأحرار الذين يضحون من أجل الوطن،
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين السودانيين بالقاهرة للمطالبة برحيل البشير*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:00 
تزايد أعداد المشاركين فى الوقفة الاحتجاجية من الجالية السودانية بالقاهرة، أمام مقر السفارة السودانية.
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*مباحث الجيزة : 6 مسلحين وراء وضع قنابل بشركة للغاز فى كرداسة*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:51 
كشفت أجهزة المباحث بالجيزة بأن 6 اشخاص وراء وضع قنابل داخل شركة للغار بمدينة كرداسة شمال الجيزة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلن المهندس أشرف زكى رئيس الشركة المصرية للغازات الطبيعية (جاسكو) عن حدوث عمل تخريبى* بغرفة الاتصالات الخاصة بغرفة غاز المريوطية على خط غاز (طناش/ دهشور) نتيجة عبوة ناسفة ، ونظراً إلى أن غرفة المريوطية مدفونة تحت الأرض فلم تتعرض للإصابة المباشرة ولكن تم تدمير غرفة الاتصالات الملحقة بها، ويتم حالياً إمداد المستهلكين بالغاز على الخط بشكل طبيعى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التضامن": الحكومة تبحث صرف علاوة استثنائية للمعاشات بنسبة 5%*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:58 
أكد الدكتور أحمد البرعى وزير التضامن الاجتماعى، أنه يتم التنسيق حاليا مع وزارة المالية بشأن صرف علاوة استثنائية للمعاشات بقيمة 5%​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب حلوان المتظاهرون يفترشون الأرض أمام الجامعة للمطالبة بالتسكين*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:30 
افترش الطلاب المتظاهرون بجامعة حلون، أمام الباب الرئيسى للرئاسة الجامعة، مهددين بالاعتصام، إن لم تستجب الإدارة لمطالبهم
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الببلاوى يفوض وزير الإسكان بإصدار قوانين ولوائح قطاع المرافق*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:27
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*سفير تونس بالقاهرة يستأنف عمله اليوم بعد شهرين من استدعائه للتشاور*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء نظر استئناف المتهمين بقتل شيعة "أبو مسلم" على قرار حبسهم*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:20 
بدأ قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنوب الجيزة نظر الاستئناف المقدم من المتهمين الستة بقتل وسحل أربعة من الشيعة من بينهم القيادى الشيعى "حسن شحاتة" بزاوية أبو مسلم بالجيزة على قرار حبسهم 45 يوما على ذمة التحقيق
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب جامعة حلوان يتظاهرون بالطبول أمام المبنى الرئيس للجامعة*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:12 
اتجه طلاب المدن الجامعية بجامعة حلوان المتظاهرين إلى الباب الرئيسى لرئاسة الجامعة بالطبول والتصفيق، مطالبين بتسكين طلاب الجيزة والقليوبية والطلاب الراسبين فى السنوات الماضية.
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*سامح عاشور: مصر إسلامية قبل كتابة المادة 219 فى الدستور*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:09 
قال سامح عاشور، مقرر لجنة الحوار والتواصل المجتمعى بلجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، إنه يؤيد إلغاء المادة الثالثة من الدستور التى تنص على أنه يحق للمسيحيين واليهود الاحتكام لشرائعهم.
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*عبد الفتاح عساكر: الإخوان فرقوا الأمة لأحزاب متصارعة فى سبيل الحكم*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:38 
ناشد الكاتب والمفكر الإسلامى، الدكتور عبد الفتاح عساكر، كل المصريين وكل من يعملون بالإعلام بعدم إباع كلمة "الإخوان" بكلمة "المسلمين"، مؤكداً أن الإخوان قموا بتشتيت المجتمع، وتقسيمه إلى أحزاب متصارعة فى سبيل الحكم، وليس فى سبيل نصرة دين الله، كما يزعمون. 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*اهتمام كبير من الإعلام الأمريكى بزيارة آشتون لمصر*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 
اهتمت إذاعة صوت أمريكا بزيارة الممثل الأعلى للسياسة الخارجية والأمنية للاتحاد الأوروبى كاثرين آشتون لمصر
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*عضو بيت العائلة المصرية: من يرفض الحوار يرفض الإنسانية*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:42 
أكد الدكتور إكرام لمعى، عضو بيت العائلة المصرية، أن لغة وزارة الأوقاف الآن هى لغة حوار.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

التقت كاترين آشتون، الممثل الأعلى للسياسة الخارجية والأمنية بالاتحاد الأوربى، ظهر اليوم الخميس، الرئيس المصرى المؤقت عدلى منصور، بمقر قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى،

وقبل لقائها عدلى منصور، التقت آشتون بوزير الدفاع المصرى عبد الفتاح السيسى، بمقر وزارة الدفاع بالقاهرة، ولم يكن اللقاء متاحاً لوسائل الإعلام

ومن المنتظر أن تتوجه آشتون للقاء نائب رئيس الوزراء للشؤون الاقتصادية، زياد بهاء الدين، حيث قال مصدر بمجلس الوزراء أن بهاء الدين سيلقتى آشتون بدلا من رئيس الوزراء، حازم الببلاوى، 

ولم تدلِ آشتون بأى تصريحات منذ وصولها إلى القاهرة، مساء أمس الأول، الثلاثاء، وبعد لقائها، بعدد من المسئولين المصريين فى مقدمتهم، كل من وزير الخارجية، نبيل فهمى، ورئيس لجنة تعديل الدستور، عمرو موسى، وشيخ الأزهر أحمد الطيب، والبابا تواضروس، 

وممثلين عن أحزاب سياسية منها المصريين الأحرار والنور السلفى، وقيادات من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تعزز من تواجدها خلال تظاهرات الجالية السودانية بالقاهرة*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:27 
عززت قوات الأمن المركزى من تواجدها أمام السفارة السودانية بالدقى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء جلسة محاكمة 5 إخوان بتهمة تعذيب مواطن وبتر أصبعه فى "رابعة"*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بطرس غالى يدعو لتوضيح صورة مصر بالخارج عبر المنتديات والمؤتمرات الدولية*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:40 
أكد الدكتور بطرس بطرس غالى الرئيس الشرفى للمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان والأمين العام الأسبق للأمم المتحدة على أهمية انفتاح مصر مع المجتمع الدولى بمنظماته الحكومية وغير الحكومية .
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الهوارى": تزامن زيارة آشتون ودعوات الإخوان للعنف تثير علامات استفهام*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:35 
قال الكاتب الصحفى دندراوى الهوارى، مدير تحرير جريدة "اليوم السابع"، إن إرادة الشعب المصرى وارتفاع صوت الجماهير فى الداخل عن الخارج سبب رئيسى فى تراجع فى مواقف كاثرين آشتون تجاه ما حدث فى مصر.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير النقل يعلن بدء دراسة إنشاء الجسر البرى مع السعودية*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:52 
أعلن الدكتور إبراهيم الدميرى وزير النقل، عن بدء دراسة مشروع الجسر البرى بين مصر والسعودية تزامنا مع احتفالات 6 أكتوبر،
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الاتصالات: رخصة المحمول الرابعة ستخرج بشكل يدعو للاحترام* 
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:32 
قال وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، المهندس عاطف حلمى، إن الوزارة والجهاز القومى لتنظيم الاتصالات يبذلان مجهودا ضخما حتى تخرج رخصة الاتصالات الجديدة بشكل يدعو إلى احترام العالم الخارجى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*انخفاض عائدات قناة السويس إلى 4.4 مليون دولار*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:49 
انخفضت عائدات قناة السويس، خلال شهر يونيو 2013، إلى 404.6 مليون دولار، منخفضة بحوالى 2.7% عن مستواها خلال الشهر المناظر من العام السابق
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*العربى :  صرف 690.4 مليون جنيه متأخرات لمقاولين وموردين لدى الحكومة*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:15 
وافق الدكتور أشرف العربى، وزير التخطيط ورئيس مجلس إدارة بنك الاستثمار القومى، على اعتماد وصرف مبلغ 690.4 مليون جنيه
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الاتصالات: لا نسمح بالفساد.. وأزمة وزير العدل قيد تحقيق النيابة*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:59 
قال المهندس عاطف حلمى، وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، إنه لن يعقب على الأزمة الخاصة بين وزير العدل ورئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*12 مليون جنيه زيادة فى الخسارة المستهدفة بشركة "راكتا" الحكومية*
، التابعة للشركة القابضة للصناعات الكيماوية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*شركات الحديد تثبت سعر الطن لشهر أكتوبر عند 4950 جنيهاً للطن*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:37 
أعلنت شركة "حديد المصريين"، المملوكة لرجل الأعمال أحمد أبو هشيمة، عن استقرار أسعار الحديد خلال شهر أكتوبر، وسط انخفاض ملحوظ فى حركة التشييد والبناء
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء تطبيق سداد قيمة مخالفات المرور بالقاهرة والجيزة عبر مكاتب البريد*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 
وقال الدكتور أشرف جمال الدين، رئيس هيئة البريد، إنه يتم الاستفادة من هذه الخدمة الجديدة فوراً عند زيارة أى مواطن للموقع الإلكترونى لوزارة التنمية الإدارية وتسجيل الاستعلام عن مخالفات المرور وإدخال بيانات رقم السيارة‬‫ واسم صاحبها، ويتم كتابتها فى استمارة على الكمبيوتر لتظهر له شهادة المخالفات‬‫.
وأضاف أنه يأتى بعد ذلك دور هيئة البريد فى استخراج الشهادة وتوصيلها للعميل بناءً على العنوان الذى يختاره مقابل 10 جنيهات وتحصيلها منه إذا أراد مقابل 5 جنيهات‬‫ فقط
تم التنفيذ بشكل مبدئى، على أن يتم تعميم تنفيذ المشروع فى كافة المحافظات قريباً
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزارة المالية تطرح 6.5 مليار جنيه أذون خزانة اليوم*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:00 
يطرح البنك المركزى المصرى، اليوم الخميس، نيابة عن وزارة المالية، أذون خزانة بقيمة إجمالية تقدر بـ6.5 مليار جنيه، وتبلغ قيمة الطرح الأول لأذون خزانة لأجل 182 يومًا.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*56% من المصريين يرفضون منع صلاة الجمعة فى الزوايا*
فيما يتعلق بقرار منع إقامة صلاة الجمعة فى الزوايا الصغيرة، فقد وافق عليه 32% فقط من المصريين فى مقابل 56% رفضوا القرار و12% أجابوا بأنهم لا يعرفون
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*فاصل  ونواصل  .. في  الثالثه  والنصف  إنشاء  الله*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*قائد الجيش الثالث يتفقد شوارع السويس بعد اشتباكات أمس*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التموين: توافر مقررات السلع التموينية لشهر أكتوبر الحالى*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:59 
أكد وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية د.محمد أبو شادى توافر مقررات السلع التموينية الخاصة بشهر أكتوبر الجارى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*لجنة نظام الحكم بـ"الخمسين" تستأنف مناقشة باب السلطة القضائية*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*عسكريون متقاعدون يطالبون بنص دستورى للكشف الطبى على الرئيس*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*سائقو "التكاتك" يعرضون مطالبهم على"حريات الخمسين" اليوم* 
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013  
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*حسام عيسى يهدد بالاستقالة فى حال استمرار "الشورى" فى الدستور الجديد*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*آشتون فى لقائها بنائب رئيس الوزراء: المساعدات الأوروبية لمصر مستمرة*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:50 
أكدت كاثرين آشتون، رئيسة المفوضية الأوروبية للشئون السياسية والأمنية، خلال لقائها اليوم الخميس، مع الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين، نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء على استمرار المساعدات الأوروبية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأيدى بين الإخوان واليساريين فى عمومية الأطباء*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*أبو مازن: الجيش المصرى العظيم قاد شعبه نحو عبور تاريخى جديد*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*اندلاع حريق بالمبنى الإدارى بهيئة الطيران المدنى بمطار الغردقة*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 -

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*آشتون تبدى للسيسى تفهمًا أكبر للمسئولية الأوروبية حيال مصر*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحمد زويل يهنئ السيسى والقوات المسلحة بذكرى انتصار أكتوبر*
الخميس، 3أكتوبر 2013 - 15:07 
أرسل الدكتور أحمد زويل رئيس مجلس أمناء مدينة زويل للعلوم، من الولايات المتحدة، حيث يقضى فترة النقاهة، برقية تهنئة إلى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*العمال المفصولون يتظاهرون أمام مكتب النائب العام للمطالبة بعودتهم*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:20 
تظاهر العشرات من العمال المفصولين من العمل بالعديد من الشركات أمام دار القضاء العالى، تنديدا بقرار فصلهم وعدم تنفيذ الأحكام التى أصدرها قضاء مجلس الدولة بإعادة النشاط للشركات التى تم غلقها قبل وبعد ثورة 25 يناير.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس حسن البرنس 15 يوما خلفية قضايا التحريض على العنف*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء فرز الأصوات فى انتخابات عميد "طب عين شمس"*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس أركان الجيش المصري يلتقي قائد القوات البرية الأمريكية*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:32 
التقي الفريق صدقى صبحى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة بالفريق جيمس تيرى قائد القوات البرية التابعة للقيادة المركزية الامريكية والوفد المرافق له الذى يزور مصر حاليا .
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الدستور" يوافق بشكل مبدئى على الاندماج مع "المصرى الديمقراطى"*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:15

كشف الدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى عن اجتماع مغلق عقده مع عدد من قيادات حزب الدستور أول أمس
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بطرس غالى: مؤتمر دولى حول المسيحية فى العالم العربى بمشاركة الكنيسة المصرية*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 
 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى : السيسى واجه الكثير ليعيد مصر للمصريين*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 -

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس القيادى الإخوانى "المحمدى" 15 يومًا بالإسكندرية* 
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:40 
أمر قاضى معارضات شرق الإسكندرية بتجديد حبس المحمدى سيد أحمد، القيادى الإخوانى وعضو مجلس الشعب السابق عن حزب الحرية والعدالة، 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*سفير مصر لدى السعودية: الترحيل الفورى لمن يمارس السياسة خلال أداء الحج*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبس 6 من "المحظورة" 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق فى إثارة الشغب بالتحرير*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*سفير بريطانيا يؤكد أهمية إطلاق كايرو بوست ليفهم الخارج حقيقة الأحداث*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*آشتون: لم أتواصل مع البرادعى مؤخرا و"الأوروبى" يحترم إرادة المصريين*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجنايات تؤيد منع بطرس غالى وإبراهيم نافع من التصرف فى أموالهما*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:22 
قضت محكمة جنايات القاهرة، المنعقدة بالتجمع الخامس، برئاسة المستشار محمد القياتى القشيرى، بتأييد طلب النيابة العامة بالتحفظ على أموال وممتلكات وزير المالية الأسبق يوسف بطرس غالى "هارب".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأموال العامة" تطلب تحريات أجهزة الرقابة بشأن اتهام "مرسى" بالفساد*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 -

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*النور: طالبنا "آشتون" بتقديم الدعم لاستعادة الأموال المهربة للخارج*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المحظورة" تدعو للتظاهر ضد الجيش بواشنطن بالتزامن مع ذكرى "أكتوبر"*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*التموين: الخيار بـ4 جنيهات والطماطم بـ1.5 والكوسة بـ3.5* 
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:09 
أعلن الدكتور محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، اليوم الخميس، أنه تم وضع الأسعار الاسترشادية وهى ملزمة للتجارة لمدة أسبوع.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*غداً.. السفارة الأمريكية تطلق النظام الجديد للحصول على التأشيرة*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:56 
أعلنت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة أنها ستطلق اعتباراً من غد الجمعة، فى 4 أكتوبر نظاماً ميسراً جديدأً لطلب التأشيرة لتبسيط عملية طلب التأشيرة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*المجنى عليه يبرئ المتهمين الخمسة من تعذيبه وقطع أصبعه في اعتصام "رابعة"*​ 
نفى المتهم فى مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل الاتهامات عن المتهمين الخمسة الذين تجرى محاكمتهم، قائلا أنهم لم يحتجزوه أو يعذبوه، لكنهم أنقذوه من الذين كانوا يقومون بتعذيبه​ 
*صدي البلــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*منح  الرئيس  عدلي  منصور  الفريق  محمد فوزي  قلاده  الجمهوريه  *

*ووسام  النجمه  العسكريه  تقديرا  لجهوده *

*CBC  Egypt*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*آشتون أكدت لمنصور استمرار المساعدات الأوروبية لمصر.. *

*وأن الجميع بات يدرك أنه لاعودة للوراء*

*الاهرام*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الرئاسة :  أى تهديد للأمن القومى لمصر سيواجه برد فعل حاسم*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتفاع طلبات إعانة البطالة فى أمريكا لكن سوق العمل يواصل التعافي*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:41

ارتفع عدد الأمريكيين المتقدمين بطلبات جديدة للحصول على إعانة البطالة الحكومية الأسبوع الماضى، لكنه ظل عند مستويات ما قبل فترة الركود.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحكومة تصدر 5 ملايين كارت ذكى خلال 6 أسابيع* ​ 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*مركز المعلومات : تراجع حاد فى مؤشر الطلب على العمالة المصرية *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*أوباما : "هوس الجمهوريين" السبب الرئيسى فى إغلاق المؤسسات الحكومية*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:06

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*البرلمان التركى يمدد تفويض الحكومة بإرسال قوات إلى سوريا*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:00 
صوت البرلمان التركى، اليوم الخميس لصالح تمديد تفويض يسمح بإرسال قوات إلى سوريا، عند الضرورة لمدة عام آخر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*روسيا تنقل دبلوماسيى سفارتها فى ليبيا إلى تونس بـشكل مؤقت*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:50

أعلنت الخارجية الروسية أنها اتخذت قرارا بنقل دبلوماسيى سفارتها فى ليبيبا إلى تونس بشكل مؤقت، لتأمين التواصل مع الجانب الليبى.

وأشارت الخارجية الروسية، إلى أن وزير الخارجية الليبى أكد للجانب الروسى أن القيادة الليبية ستفعل ما بوسعها لتأمين الممتلكات المنقولة وغير المنقولة للسفارة الروسية فى طرابلس.

وأعلن المتحدث باسم الخارجية الروسية ، أن الدبلوماسيين الروس سيعودون إلى روسيا غدا على متن رحلة خاصة لطائرة تابعة لوزارة الحالات الطارئة الروسية، *جاء ذلك فى أعقاب الهجوم الذى شنه مسلحون ليلة أمس على مقر السفارة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*دبلوماسية أمريكية تلمح إلى إمكانية تخفيف محدود فى عقوبات إيران*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 -

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخزانة الأمريكية تحذر من تخلف واشنطن عن سداد ديونها وتتوقع "كارثة"*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:05 

حذرت وزارة الخزانة الأمريكية الخميس، من تخلف الولايات المتحدة عن سداد ديونها، ما يؤدى إلى سابقة أو كارثة محتملة مع انعكاس تداعيات قد تكون أكثر خطورة من الأزمة المالية فى 2008. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*نتانياهو يدعو الدول العربية للتعاون مع إسرائيل ضد النووى الإيرانى*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:57 
دعا رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى بنيامين نتانياهو، لأول مرة، الدول العربية لإقامة علاقات تعاون مع إسرائيل لمواجهة النووى الإيرانى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*التحقيق فى بلاغ يتهم الشيخ محمد عبد المقصود بإثارة الفوضى*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:52

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: *

*ديان اقترح إجراء تجربة ذرية خلال "حرب أكتوبر" لردع مصر.. *

*ونتانياهو يدعو الدول العربية للتعاون مع إسرائيل ضد النووى الإيرانى.. *

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:31

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحف الأمريكية :*
مسئولون أمريكيون : الـCIA يوسع من جهود سرية لتدريب المعارضة السورية المعتدلة.. 
الإغلاق الحكومى فى أمريكا يضعها فى خطر أمنى .. 
توقف العمل داخل الإدارات الحكومية يكبد الاقتصاد تكلفة باهظة

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*سياسى مغربى : رئيس حكومتنا رجل عاجز وتابع لمرشد "إخوان مصر"* 
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:43
قال حميد شباط الأمين العام لحزب الاستقلال، ثانى أكبر الأحزاب المغربية، إن رئيس الحكومة عبد الإله بنكيران رجل عاجز، وغير قادر على تنزيل الدستور المغربى الذى أقر سنة 2011، لأنه تابع للمرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين بمصر

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدأ مفتشو الأمم المتحدة المكلفون، الإشراف على عملية نزع الأسلحة الكيميائية السورية* 
بـ"تأمين سلامة" المواقع التى سيعملون فيها، بحسب ما ذكر بيان صادر عن منظمة حظر الأسلحة الكيميائية، والأمم المتحدة حصلت عليه وكالة فرانس برس 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*قائد الجيش الثالث :  ضبطنا35 طنا من نبات البانجو خلال 3 أشهر* 
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:06 
قال اللواء أركان حرب أسامة عسكر، قائد الجيش الثالث الميدانى، إن الاضطرابات التى مرت بها محافظة جنوب سيناء، والتى صاحبها الخلل الأمنى ساعدت على انتشار زراعة المواد المخدرة

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*"النور" : لن نشارك فى مظاهرات 6 أكتوبر ونرفض "الحشد والحشد المضاد"*

الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:39

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

قالت مصادر أمنية في الشرطة إن *عبوة ناسفة انفجرت في طريق مدرعة للشرطة* أثناء عمليات التمشيط التي تقوم بها قوات الأمن لملاحقة العناصر المسلحة.

العبوة انفجرت عقب مرور المدرعة ولم يسفر الإنفجار عن وقوع إصابات في الأرواح.

*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلنت قناة "الفراعين"، ومالكها توفيق عكاشة،* بأنها ستباشر بثها يوم الجمعة المقبل، وقدمت اعتذارًا رسميًا عن أي ألفاظ جارحة وردت في أحد برامجها.

*شاشه  الفراعين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبس 4 متهمين جدد في أحداث كرداسة 15 يوما علي ذمة التحقيقات*​
*الدستور الأصلي*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل :  إصابة شرطي في إطلاق للنار خارج مبنى الكونغرس الأميركي*

*رويترز*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألقت قوات الأمن، منذ قليل، القبض على 3 من أخطر العناصر التكفيرية بسيناء، وذلك في عدة أكمنة بالعريش.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

نجح الجيش الثاني المصري تحت قيادة اللواء أحمد وصفى، في القضاء على جزء كبير من العناصر السلفية المسلحة بوسط سيناء بمنطقة جبل الحلال، ووادى العمر، وبالتالي تمكن الجيش من كسر تنظيم القاعدة في سيناء.​ 
*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

قال معاون بمجلس الشيوخ وضابط بشرطة الكونجرس الأمريكي إن مبنى الكونجرس أغلق 
اليوم الخميس بعد إطلاق أعيرة نارية خارجه وهو ما أدى إلى إصابة العديد 
من الأشخاص بينهم ضابط شرطة


*رويترز*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*الناجي من مذبحة قسم كرداسة يروي تفاصيل الحادث*
 
*




*
الخميس , 03 اكتوبر 2013 20:55

روي صبحى فوزى أمين الشرطة بمباحث قسم شرطة كرداسة لبوابة الوفد كواليس يوم المذبحة المروعة واقتحام القسم بعد ان كتبت له العناية الألهية النجاة.
قال صبحى " يوم فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية والنهضة فى تمام الساعة 7 صباحا تجمهر الأهالى أمام القسم وقاموا بالنداء من خلال مكبرات الصوت المحمولة على السيارات والتوك توك وفى المساجد فى كل من قرية كرداسة و ناهيا وبنى مجدول وكفر حكيم أن الشرطة قتلت أولادهم أمام قسم كرداسة .

لافتا إلي أنها هى عملية خداع قام بها الرأس المدبر لعملية اقتحام القسم وتنفيذ المذبحة محمد ناصر غزلان وعبد السلام بشندي عضو مجلس الشعب عن الإخوان وكان الهدف منه حشد الأهالى لتنفيذ الخطة.

فى ذلك الوقت يقول صبحى أحد الاشخاص من القرية اتصل بى وقال لى أن هناك ثلاث سيارات يستقلها ملثمون ويحملون السلاح تقف عند الطريق السياحى ثم توجهوا إلى منزل خالد إمبابى هو أحد العناصر الإرهابية وقام باصطحاب شخصين ملثمين يحملون "أربى جيه" وتم قطع الاتصال بينى وبينه.

ويضيف صبحى وقته علمت أنها النهاية وسريعا توجهت إلى اللواء محمد جبر وأخبرته بما حدث وعلى الفور قام اللواء بالاتصال بمديرية الأمن لطلب تعزيزات أمنية وهو يبكى ولكن دون جدوى وتوجه المثلمون إلى مدرسة أمام قسم الشرطة ودخلوا من الباب الخلفى وقاموا بإطلاق قذائف الأرباجي على القسم .

ويضيف صبحى قائلاً: وقت إطلاق النار قام كل من فى القسم بالهروب من البوابة الخلفية للقسم ولكن رجالة محمد غزلان قامت بمحاصرة القسم واقتحامه ثم قاموا بأخذ الضباط وتجريدهم من ملابسهم حتى يظهروا و كأنهم مساجين وقاموا بقتل كل من يحاول الهرب وأول من استشهد هو جندي نظامي حاول الهرب ولكن أمسكوا به وذبحوه وقاموا بلفه فى لحافٍ وإلقائه فى النار ثم أسرعت مع أحد الجنود إلى حقل زراعي للاختباء ولكن الأهالى هجموا علينا داخل حقل الذرة وقاموا بقتل الجنديين ولكنى كنت أرتدي زى مدني لأنى أعمل بالمباحث وقمت بالاختباء وسط الناس حتى تمكنت من الهروب بعيد عن القسم إلى شقتى فى كرداسة مستغلاً خلو الشوارع من المواطنين الذين تجمهرو أمام القسم.

واستكمل حديثه "عندما وصلت شقتى انهمرت بالبكاء الشديد من هول المشهد الرهيب وقتها لم أكن أتخيل أنى فى مصر وظللت فى شقتى ثلاثة أيام لن أستطيع فتح الباب ولو لحظة.

ويقول صبحى والدموع تسيل من عيونه والله العظيم لم أستطع أن آتي بالطعام لأطفالى الذين ظلوا لمدة ثلاثة أيام فى رعب وخوف , ويضيف أنا عندى ولد وبنت هما عبدالرحمن 6سنوات ومريم 7سنوات وكنت أحاول أن لا أبكى أمامهم ولكن عندما يسألنى عبد الرحمن" يابابا محمد مرسى جى يقتلنا هو ورجالته كنت أخذه هو وأخته فى حضني وأبكى وأردد الشهادة".
حتى أنى رددت الشهادة أكثر من ألف مرة فى ثلاث ليالٍ وقتها زوجتى انهارت تماما وغابت عن الوعى.

وبعد ثلاث أيام من المذبحة أتى شخص من أهل القرية صديق لى وقالى "ياصبحى أنت لازم تهرب" ولكن هناك حصار فرضته الجماعة الإرهابية على القرية قال لي سأقوم بتهريبك وبعد العشاء أتى ذلك الشخص بسيارة واصطحبنى أنا وأسرتى وأرسل بعض أقاربه لتأمين الطريق حتى تمكنت من الهرب وكان يتابعنى بالتليفون حتى وصلت ميدان الرماية بالجيزة .

إلى أن وصلت مسقط رأسي فى قرية الناصرية بالفيوم وقضيت أسبوعا لا أستطيع التحدث مع أحد أو الخروج من المنزل ثم بدأت أسترد عافيتى وقمت بالاتصال بزملائى كلهم وقررنا الذهاب إلى مديرية الأمن وقابلنا اللواء كمال الدالي الذى أقسم لنا أنه مش هيسيب حق الضباط والجنود اللى ماتوا ثم قدم لنا العزاء فى زميلنا.

يوم الاقتحام

يقول صبحى قبل الاقتحام بيومين توجهنا إلى العمليات الخاصة واستمعنا الى تعليمات القادة وارتدينا لبس العمليات الخاصة ووقى الرصاص وفى صباح يوم الخميس قمنا بأداء صلاة الفجر وقراءة الفاتحة والنطق بالشهادة.

ويضيف صبحى كنا فى خوف شديد ورعب بصراحة لكن أصرارنا على الأخذ بالثأر من الإرهاب الذى لايعرف معنى الرحمة فى قتل الضباط وسحلهم وإطلاق الرصاص عليهم بعد موتهم كان دافعا لدينا للانتقام .

وصمت صبحى قليلا ثم أكمل حديثه لبوابة الوفد التزمت الصمت طوال الطريق لا أستطيع الكلام حتى وصلنا إلى أحد مداخل القرية التى قام الجيش بتتطويقها وأحكام السيطر عليها.

ثم توغلنا داخل القرية حتى قوبلنا بوابل من الرصاص وتم الاشتباك وقمنا بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء حتى تمكن من الاقتحام وكان أول من وقع فى قبضتي هو شخص يدعى يوسف الجندى وهو منتمي لجماعة التكفير والهجرة وعندها أردنا الفتك به لكن كانت هناك تعليمات بعدم المساس بأى شخص.

ويقول صبحى وقتها ذهب الخوف واكملنا المشوار الذى لم ينتهِ حتى اليوم إلا بالقبض على كل العناصر الهاربة التى اشتركت فى المذبحة التى ترفضها كل الأديان السماوية وحسبنا الله ونعم وكيل فى اللى تاجروا بالدين وضللوا الناس .

*الـوفـد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​*الشرطة الأميركية تعلن إلقاء القبض على مطلق النار خارج مبنى الكونغرس بواشنطن





​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*"CNN"* 
*امرأة وراء حادث إطلاق النار بالقرب من الكونجرس*
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:37 
قالت مصادر مقربة من الشرطة الأمريكية لشبكة "سى إن إن"، إن المشتبه به فى حادث إطلاق النار بالكونجرس هى سيدة، وأضافت أنها حاولت فى البداية اقتحام الحواجز الأمنية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*القوات المسلحة والشرطة يؤمنان مداخل ومخارج القاهرة بالأكمنة والنقاط*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:06 
بدأت القوات المسلحة وقوات الشرطة فى فرض تشديدات أمنية على مداخل القاهرة عن طريق الأكمنة ونقاط التفتيش على جميع سيارات المارة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم .. شرم الشيخ تستقبل أول رحلة من الدنمارك بعد رفع حظر السفر*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:54 
تصل اليوم إلى شرم الشيخ أول رحلة طيران من الدنمارك، بعد رفع حظر السفر إلى مصر. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أستاذ دراسات عبرية:* 

إسرائيل تتهم أمريكا بالتورط فى دعم الإرهاب 
وأشار أن تل أبيب تتهم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بتوريطها فى دعم الإرهاب من خلال دعمها لجماعة الإخوان، 
مؤكدا على أن هذه الاتهامات تترد بقوة بين واشنطن وتل أبيب.

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*منى عبيد للأمريكان فى ميرلاند : تخافون "السيسى" لأنه يذكركم بـ"ناصر"*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:29 
قالت الدكتورة منى مكرم عبيد، أستاذ العلوم السياسية والبرلمانية السابقة، إن الولايات المتحدة خائفة من الفريق "السيسى" لأنه يذكرها بـ"جمال عبد الناصر"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس جامعة القاهرة: أرفض عودة الحرس الجامعى والمنظومة الأمنية تتطور*

أعلن الدكتور جابر نصار، رئيس جامعة القاهرة، رفضه التام لعودة الحرس الجامعى، مضيفًا أن المنظومة الأمنية تتطور وبدأت تجيد التعامل مع الطلاب، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق: أوربا لن تدعمنا بدون استكمال خارطة الطريق*

قال السفير حسن هريدى، مساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق، إن الاتحاد الأوربى لن يقدم أى مساعدات مالية لمصر إلا بعد استكمال خارطة الطريق، مضيفاً، " علينا الاعتماد على أنفسنا فى إعادة بناء الاقتصاد المصرى، ولا ننتظر أى مساعدات خارجية ".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*عبد الله السناوى: آشتون خيبت أمل الإخوان فى الحصول على دعم أوربا*

وصف الكاتب الصحفى عبد الله السناوى، زيارة ممثلة السياسة الخارجية بالاتحاد الأوربى "كاثرين آشتون " بأنها استكشافية للأوضاع السياسية فى مصر.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*جول: مصر الدولة العربية الأهم وعلاقتنا بها تكفى للتغلب على الخلافات *

قال الرئيس التركى، عبدالله جول، إن مصر هى الدولة الأهم فى العالم العربى وتجربتها الديمقراطية بدأت بأمل كبير
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*فوز الدكتور أحمد عماد أستاذ العظام بمنصب عميد طب "عين شمس"*
 
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:07 
أعلنت اللجنة المشرفة على انتخابات عمادة كلية الطب بجامعة عين شمس، فوز الدكتور أحمد عماد الدين راضى أستاذ العظام
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*76.35% من القراء يؤيدون حبس من لا يحترم النشيد الوطنى والعلم*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:29 
أجمع الغالبية العظمى من قراء "اليوم السابع" على تأييد قانون حبس أى مواطن لا يقوم باحترام النشيد الوطنى أو العلم المصرى فى مكان عام، حيث حصل التأييد على نسبة 76.35% 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*البيئة: مصر تعانى من ترسيب نسب عالية من "الزئبق" بنهر النيل والسواحل*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:37 
أكدت الدكتورة فاطمة أبو الشوك، الرئيس التنفيذى لجهاز شئون البيئة، أن مصر تعانى من ترسيب نسب عالية من "الزئبق" فى نهر النيل

*اليوم السابع*
​
*الزئبق واحد من العناصر الكيميائية شديدة الخطورة على الصحة*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*شركة "Bel Avia" الناقل الرسمى لبيلاروسيا تقرر استئناف رحلاتها إلى مصر*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:37 
فى مؤشر جديد لنجاح جهود وزارة السياحة قررت شركةBel Avia الناقل الرسمى لدولة بيلاروسيا، استئناف تسيير رحلاتها إلى مصر من العاصمة البيلاروسية، منسك، بدءا من يوم 18 أكتوبر إلى الغردقة ومن يوم 20 أكتوبر إلى شرم الشيخ.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*حمدى بخيت : الجيش قضى على 70% من العناصر الإرهابية بسيناء*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:29 
أكد اللواء حمدى بخيت الخبير الاستراتيجى والعسكرى، أن العناصر الإرهابية الموجودة بسيناء مكونة من جماعة الجهاد الإسلامى، وعناصر من كتائب عز الدين القسام، والجهاد السلفى، وأكناف بيت المقدس وتنظيم القاعدة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. السفارة الأمريكية تطلق نظاما جديدا لطلب تأشيرات واشنطن*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:32 
تطلق السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة اليوم الجمعة.. نظاماً ميسرًا جديدًا لطلب تأشيرات السفر إلى واشنطن

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشهاد مجند برصاص إرهابيين والجيش يغلق القاهرة إسماعيلية الصحراوى* 
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:16

أطلق إرهابيون الرصاص على مجند تابع للقوات المسلحة، كان يستقل آلية عسكرية، ما أدى إلى استشهاده فى منطقة المنايف على طريق الإسماعيلية القاهرة الصحراوى عند الكيلو 105.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يواصل تطهير العياط من البؤر الإجرامية لليوم الخامس على التوالى*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:15 
تواصل قوات الأمن اليوم الجمعة، لليوم الخامس على التوالى عمليات تطهير العياط من العناصر الإجرامية، وملاحقة البؤر الإجرامية الخطرة والبلطجية

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*القوات المسلحة والشرطة يؤمنان مداخل ومخارج القاهرة بالأكمنة والنقاط*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:06 
بدأت القوات المسلحة وقوات الشرطة فى فرض تشديدات أمنية على مداخل القاهرة عن طريق الأكمنة ونقاط التفتيش على جميع سيارات المارة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مدير أمن بنى سويف: سنواجه خروج المسيرات عن السلمية بكل حزم * 
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:51 
قال اللواء إبراهيم هديب مدير أمن بنى سويف إن منظمى المسيرات طالما التزموا بالسلمية لن يحدث أى تدخل من القوات معهم، أما فى حالة الخروج عليها ومحاولة القيام بأعمال تخريبية للمنشآت أو وترويع المواطنين والاشتباك معهم فسوف نواجه ذلك بكل حسم وقوة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الوليد بن طلال ووزير الزراعة يبحثان موضوع أرض توشكى * 
الخميس، 3 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:20 
بحث الملياردير السعودى الأمير الوليد بن طلال، مع وزير الزراعة المصرى أيمن فريد أبو حديد، الذى يزور المملكة حاليًا، موضوع استصلاح أراضى توشكى "جنوب مصر"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*نبيل العربى: الحل فى سوريا يجب أن يكون سياسياً* 
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:16 

دعا الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية نبيل العربى المعارضة السورية إلى التوصل إلى موقف موحد والمشاركة فى مؤتمر "جنيف 2".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على 50 إخوانيا مطلوب ضبطهم وإحضارهم لارتكابهم أعمال عنف * 
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:27

 *اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مهندس يتهم "الجزيرة" بتمثيل مشهد مفبرك لاعتداء شرطة على مواطن بالهرم* 
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:36

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن العام" يضبط 321 قطعة سلاح وينفذ 18 ألف حكم قضائى فى 24ساعة*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:44
 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*"صحافة القاهرة": *
"التنمية الإدارية" تعيد توزيع الناخبين للجان الأقرب من مساكنهم.. 
رفض استئناف المتهمين بقتل وسحل شيعة "أبو مسلم" واستمرار حبسهم.. 
الحكومة تنسف المشروع الإخوانى لقناة السويس 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش الثالث يكثف عمليات التأمين بقناة السويس ونفق "أحمد حمدى"*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:00

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*عودة الاتصالات لشمال سيناء بعد انقطاعها 4 ساعات*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:54

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*محكمة سودانية تحكم على متظاهرين بـ"الجلد" والسجن بتهمة الإزعاج العام*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:59
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

تراجعت صادرات مصر من الغاز الطبيعى ومشتقاته، خلال شهر يونيوالماضى من العام الجارى بما نسبته 55% ، لتصل قيمتها إلى 76مليون دولار مقابل 169 مليون دولار خلال الشهر ذاته من 2012، لتنخفض بنحو 93 مليون دولار وفقا لمركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء. 

*مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار لمجلس الوزراء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*انخفضت أسعار النفط الخام أوائل التعامل فى آسيا، اليوم الجمعة، وذلك تحت ضغط استمرار المخاوف بشأن توقف الكثير من أنشطة الحكومة الأمريكية؛ بسبب خلاف الميزانية على الطلب من أكبر دولة فى استهلاك النفط فى العالم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

فشل واشنطن في سداد ديونها سيؤدي إلى أزمة مالية عالمية بينما أكدت وزارة الخزانة الأمريكية أن تداعيات ذلك قد تكون أكثر خطورة من الأزمة المالية في 2008.
 
الدستور
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*"القرضاوى" يواصل تحريضه ضد الجيش و"يُعاير" مصر بهزيمتها فى 3 حروب* 
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 -

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يغلق منافذ طريق "مصرـ إسكندرية" بالقليوبية تحسبًا لمظاهرات "المحظورة"*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:13 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اللواء إبراهيم قائد قوات حرس الحدود :*

دمرنا 1055 نفقا برفح منذ يناير 2011.. ضبطنا 195 صاروخا و3 ملايين طلقة.. قواتنا مزودة بأحدث الأسلحة على طول 6 آلاف كيلومتر

وأوضح أن قوات حرس الحدود تمكنت منذ يناير 2011 وحتى الآن من ضبط 195 صاروخا وكمية من الذخيرة والمتفجرات بإجمالي 3 ملايين طلقة مختلفة الأنواع و240 ألف كيلو جرام من المخدرات ما بين حشيش وأفيون وبانجو وهيروين بخلاف 70 مليون قرص مخدر قيمتها الإجمالية نحو نصف مليار جنيه.

و خلال الفترة نفسها تم ضبط خمسة آلاف فرد متسلل في هجرة غير شرعية و5500 من وسائل معدات التهريب ما بين عربات ودراجات بخارية وعائمات ولوادر، بخلاف ضبط 800 جهاز تنقيب عن الذهب بما يوازي 20 مليون جنيه تقريبا، وبضائع غير خالصة الرسوم الجمركية تقدر قيمتها بمبلغ مليار جنيه.​ 
*فيتــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*بقعة سولار متواجدة بنهر النيل جنوب هاويس اسنا*

بطول 1 كم وعرض 700 متر نتيجة تسرب سولار من خزان الوقود الخاص بالمركب «نيفي كريستينا» التابع لشركة ترافكو نيل كروزإلى النهر، والتلوث متجه ناحية قناطر أسنا​ 
*التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة مسجد "الريان" بالمعادى للمطالبة بعودة "المعزول"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

تجمع المئات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، وأعضاء تنظيم الإخوان، أمام مسجد المراغي بحلوان، بعد أدائهم صلاة الجمعة داخل المسجد، استعدادا للانطلاق بالمسيرة التي تتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلن المتظاهرون أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادى، التوجه الى ميدان التحرير عبر مترو الملك الصالح، للالتقاء بمسيرة مسجد عمرو بن العاص، التى خرجت عقب انتهاء صلاة الجمعة.
وهتف المشاركون "الله اكبر ، الله اكبر"، وسط هتافات ضد الفريق السيسي، ووزير الداخلية"

* بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

حثت السفارة الأمريكية مواطنيها في مصر بضرورة توخي الحذر عند التخطيط للسفر وتجنب استخدام مترو الأنفاق بسبب الاحتجاجات الدورية بالقرب من محطات المترو، في ضوء إمكانية حدوث مظاهرات كبيرة خلال عطلة نهاية الأسبوع ( الأحد المقبل).


*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

خرجت منذ قليل، مسيرات مؤيدة للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع، من مسجد الخازندار بشبرا، رافعين أعلام مصر وصور للفريق.​
كما خرجت مسيرات من أمام المسجد مؤيدة للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، مرددين هتافات "يسقط الانقلابيين"، مما ترتب عليه وقوع اشتباكات بالأيديتم احتوائها وتجوب المسيرتان الآن أرجاء شبرا.

*الدستور*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نظم عدد من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بعد صلاة الجمعه، مسيرة حاشدة من مسجد التوحيد، التابع للجمعية الشرعية بالمطرية.
المسيرة جابت عدد من شوارع المنطقة، مرددين هتافات «حى حى.. 6 أكتوبر جاى»، و«6 أكتوبر يوم النصر.. 6 أكتوبر آخر يوم». ووقعت مشادات كلامية وأكملت المسيرة طريقها لميدان المطرية للإلتقاء مع مسيرة أخرى، قادمة من المسلة، على أن يتم التجمع أمام مسجد الأنوار المحمدية بميدان المطرية.​​*التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

مسيرة  نظمها أنصار المعزول من أمام مسجد الصباح عقب صلاة الجمعة للمطالبة بعودة الشرعية، مما تسبب في إصابة الحركة المرورية في شارع الهرم بشلل تام.

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

طرد مؤيدو الفريق السيسي، إحدى المنتقبات اللاتي حاولت الاشتباك مع قوات الجيش , واتهموها بأنها تنتمي لجماعة الإخوان. وتدخل متظاهرون قبل الاعتداء عليها من قبل النساء.

*الدستور** 
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*فاصل  وعوده  خلال  نصف  ساعه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

التقت مسيرة خرجت من منطقة العمرانية بعد صلاة الجمعة تضم المئات، بمسيرة أخرى قادمة من مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة.
ووصل عدد المشاركين فى المسيرة إلى الآلاف من المتظاهرين، وهم يسلكون شارع الهرم غير محددين مكان انتهاء المسيرة. وردد المتظاهرون هتافات 
"دينى وبعشقه لو كل الدنيا ضده لازم أنصره، ياللى بتسأل رابعة فين جوا القلب وجوا العين، 6 أكتوبر جيم أوفر، يا سيسى صح النوم 6 أكتوبر آخر يوم".​

*الدســـــتور*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*إرهابيو "المعزول" يوزعون منشورات على أهالى العمرانية*

الجمعة 04/أكتوبر/2013 - 01:59 م 







وزع إرهابيو الرئيس المعزول ، المحتشدين بشوارع مدينة العمرانية بمحافظة الجيزة، اليوم الجمعة، منشوارت على الأهالي تحرضهم على القوات المسلحة وتدعوهم للحشد يوم 6 أكتوبر تزامنا مع احتفالية النصر.

تضمن المنشور الدعوة للحشد في الميادين الكبرى وعدم الخروج منها حتى رحيل النظام الحالي وعودة الجيش لثكناته، كما هاجم الفريق السيسي وزير الدفاع.

*فيتــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ارتفاع أسعار الذهب جنيهًا لكل عيار

واصلت أسعار الذهب ارتفاعها بالبورصات العالمية بقيمة 1 دولار، اليوم، الجمعة، وسجل 
*العيار 21 مبلغ 256 جنيهًا، والعيار 24 مبلغ 291 جنيهًا، والعيار 18 مبلغ 219 جنيهًا، والعيار 14 مبلغ 171 جنيهًا.
*
*البديل* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالي جسر السويس يستقبلون إرهابيي "المعزول" بصور "السيسي"*

​
الجمعة 04/أكتوبر/2013 - 01:59 م 
استقبل أهالي جسر السويس مسيرة الرئيس المعزول ، بصور للفريق السيسي، حيث رفع الأهالي الصور من شرفات منازلهم.

كانت مسيرة تضم المئات من إرهابيي المعزول وصلت، منذ قليل، إلى شارع جسر السويس قادمة من أمام مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون.

*فيتــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل مروري في شارع جسر السويس بسبب مسيرات أنصار المعزول*​

*الــــوطــن*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة لمؤيدي مرسي بالسويس*
انطلقت مسيرة تضم 400 من جماعة الإخوان ومؤيدي الرئيس المعزول، من ساحة مسجد حمزة بن عبد المطلب بمدينة الصباح، في اتجاه ميدان الترعة ومنه لميدان الشهداء بحي الأربعين.
ورفع المتظاهرون صورا للطالب الذي لقي مصرعه في اشتباكات مساء الأربعاء الماضي، وتعالت هتافاتهم المناهضة للجيش والداخلية، والمطالبة بالقصاص لشهدائهم.
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالي شبرا يتصدون لهتافات الإخوان ضد الجيش والشرطة.. واشتباكات في محيط مدرسة الراعي الصالح*

وقعت اشتباكات بين أهالي منطقة دوران شبرا وأنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمون الذين حاولوا الخروج في مسيرة من مسجد الخازندار بعد صلاة الجمعة.

*الاهرام* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

فشل أنصار الرئيس المعزول فى حشد أنصارهم للخروج فى المسيرة التى أعلنوا عنها من *مسجد النور بالعباسية،* بعد خلو ساحة المسجد من مؤيدى المعزول وسط وجود سيارة شرطة بها عدد من أفراد الأمن لحماية المسجد والأهالى حال حدوث أي أحداث شغب.

*الـوطــن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد الدكتور مصطفى حجازى، المستشار السياسى لرئيس الجمهورية،* أنه لم يتقدم باستقالته* من منصبه كمستشار لرئيس الجمهورية.

*اليوم السابع *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمرد "غزة" تعلن عقد مؤتمر لفضح علاقة حماس بالإخوان
*الجمعة, 04 أكتوير 2013 14:27

صرحت منصة الوقفة الاحتجاجية لحملة تمرد على الظلم بغزة، بأنها ستقوم بعقد مؤتمر صحفي قريبًا لفضح العلاقة بين حماس وتعاونها مع الإخوان، مؤكدين أن الوقفة ليست من أجل فلسطين فقط ولكنها من أجل سيناء التي أصبحت وكرًا للإرهاب.

وقال نائب المنسق للحملة : إن الوقفة لها هدفان هما إزالة الشرخ الذي خلفه الإخوان بعلاقتهم بحماس، واستنهاض الشارع المصري والفلسطيني في مصر للصراخ ضد غزة، معترضًا على تسليم قطاع غزة من قبل قوات حماس إلى كتائب القسام.​
من جانبهم، قام المشاركون في الوقفة بهتافات للقوات المسلحة وترديد الأغاني الوطنية مثل "تسلم الأيادي" ورفع العلم الفلسطيني بجانب المصري، رافعين شعار "مصر وفلسطين ايد واحدة".

*الدستور*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة تضم الآلاف من أنصار الرئيس المعزول إلى شارع مصدق بالدقى، للتوجه الى ميدان التحرير.*
*
*
*ويقوم المشاركون  بالدخول فى الشوارع الجانبية للهروب من قوات الأمن التى تغلق كافة الشوارع الرئيسية المؤدية الى ميدان التحرير، مؤكدين على ضرورة دخول الميدان قبل 6 أكتوبر.*​
* بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

وقعت اشتباكات بين مسيرة لأنصار المعزول وبين أهالي منطقة المنيل، وقاموا بتبادل إطلاق الرصاص والخرطوش.​​*الوطن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

تسببت مسيرة تضم الآلاف من أنصار االمعزول، في تعطيل الحركة المرورية في مدينة نصر. 

وحمل المتظاهرون اللافتات الصفراء للتنديد بفض اعتصام رابعة العدوية. 

وأكد بعض المتظاهرين أنهم في طريقهم لدخول ميدان رابعة العدوية، وأن هناك مسيرات أخرى ستتجه إلى ميدان التحرير.

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

استشهد صف ضابط ومجند بالقوات المسلحة واصيب مجندان آخران في هجوم مسلح علي سيارة تابعة للقوات المسلحة بطريق مصر - الاسماعيلية.
وقال مصدر عسكري إن سيارتين ماركة فيرنا يستقلهما ٨ ملثمين اعترضوا سيارة الجيش واطلقوا الأعيرة النارية من بنادق آلية ادت إلي استشهاد اثنين صف ضابط وأصابه مجندين آخرين ولاذوا بالفرار.
 قوات الجيش الثاني تمكنت من القبض علي اثنين من المشتركين في الهجوم المسلح علي سيارة الجيش بطريق الاسماعيلية،

وأشار المصدر إلي أن قوات الجيش والشرطة اعلنتا حالة الاستنفارالأمني بعد الهجوم المسلح علي سيارة الجيش

*التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسئول أمريكى: أوباما تآمر على مصر والسيسى كشف مؤامرته وأطاح بالإخوان
*الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:58
​
*



*​​
ذكرت صحيفة "وورلد تربيون" الأمريكية، أن الولايات المتحدة خططت لزعزعة استقرار الأنظمة فى دولتين على الأقل من الدول العربية، على مدى العامين الماضيين، حيث أكد رئيس هيئة الأركان الأمريكية المشتركة الأسبق الجنرال المتقاعد هيو شيلتون أن إدارة الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما تعمل على زعزعة استقرار الأنظمة فى كل من مصر والبحرين.

ونقلت الصحيفة، على موقعها الإلكترونى اليوم، الجمعة، عن شيلتون الذى خدم فى عهد كل من الرئيسين الأمريكيين بيل كلينتون وجورج دبليو بوش قوله، إن مصر نجحت فى إيقاف الحملة التى قام بها أوباما لزعزعة الاستقرار فى البلاد خلال عام 2013، لافتا إلى أن وزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، رئيس جهاز المخابرات السابق، تمكن من كشف المؤامرة الأمريكية لدعم الإخوان الذين وصلوا إلى سدة الحكم وسط اضطرابات لم يسبق لها مثيل، وهو الأمر الذى أدى للإطاحة بالرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى فى 3 يوليو الماضى.

وأضاف أنه إذا لم يتم الإطاحة بمرسى بمساعدة الجيش لكانت مصر قد تحولت إلى سوريا أخرى وتم تدمير الجيش المصرى بالكامل، فى إشارة منه إلى أن ثورة 30 يونيو قد أوقفت هذه المؤامرة وحافظت على مصر وجيشها من الدمار.

وأوضح شيلتون، الذى لم يكشف عن مصادر معلوماته، أن الحلفاء العرب قد ابتعدوا عن واشنطن وشكلوا تحالفا بين مصر والسعودية والإمارات ضد الإخوان، وإننى أتوقع أن مصر فى طريقها إلى الهدوء، وأن الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى قد وضع نهاية لمشروع الشرق الأوسط الجديد.

وعلى الصعيد ذاته، قال شيلتون، إن أجهزة الاستخبارات الأمريكية قادت حملة ضد البحرين، التى أرهقتها "الثورات الشيعية، وأن أمريكا ظنت أن البحرين ستكون لقمة سائغة ومن شأنها أن تكون بمثابة المفتاح الذى يؤدى إلى انهيار نظام مجلس التعاون الخليجى بما يسمح لشركات النفط العملاقة السيطرة على النفط فى الخليج".

وأضاف العسكرى الأمريكى السابق، أن العاهل البحرينى الملك حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة أحبط المؤامرة فى عام 2011، موضحا أن حمد وافق على قرار مجلس التعاون الخليجى الذى صدر برعاية المملكة العربية السعودية بإرسال آلاف من الجنود إلى البحرين للمساعدة فى قمع التمرد الشيعى، المدعومين من إيران.

وتابع شيلتون، الذى التقى العاهل البحرينى خلال مهمته فى الأسطول الخامس الأمريكى الذى يقع مقره بالعاصمة البحرينية المنامة، قائلا، إن المؤامرة أضرت بعلاقة الإدارة الأمريكية بالبحرين، وكذلك بالمملكة العربية السعودية المجاورة لها، حيث أدى ذلك إلى القضاء على الثقة التى توليها الرياض لواشنطن بعد أن وجدت أن الأخيرة ساعدت الشيعة فى البحرين.
*

*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*انضمام مسيرتى جماعة الإخوان بمدينة نصر 
*الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:18
انضم أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المشاركون فى المسيرة التى انطلقت من أمام مسجد الإيمان بمدينة نصر، إلى مسيرة مسجد السلام، فى شارع عباس العقاد​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

استقلت  مسيرة عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، المنطلقة من أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادى، محطة مترو الأنفاق "المعادى"، متجهين إلى محطة "الملك الصالح" وذلك للانضمام لمسيرة أخرى فى انتظارهم بالمنيل.

فيما تنتظر حتى الآن مسيرة عناصر الإخوان بالمنيل، مسيرة المعادى للانضمام لها والتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسيرات عين شمس تتجه إلى روكسي.. وتراجع قوات أمن القسم منعا للاشتباكات .. **الــوطـــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

وقعت اشتباكات بين مسيرة لأنصار المعزول وبين أهالي منطقة المنيل، وقاموا بتبادل إطلاق الرصاص والخرطوش. 

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*إصابة نقيبي شرطة و5 أفراد خلال ضبط متهمين باقتحام قسم شرطة مغاغة*
*والقبض على أربعة إخوان منهم*

*




*

أصيب نقيبا شرطة، و5 أفراد بجروح وسحجات وكدمات أثناء قيامهم بضبط بعض المتهمين باقتحام وحرق مركز شرطة مغاغة بالمنيا إثر وقوع اشتباكات بين الأمن وأقارب المتهمين أثناء ضبطهم بقرية قفادة، تم خلالها إلقاء الطوب والزجاجات الفارغة، فيما تمكن رجال الشرطة من القبض على 4 منهم.

الوطن​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين إرهابيي "المعزول" وأهالي الملك الصالح*
الجمعة 04/أكتوبر/2013 - 03:24 م 






نشبت اشتباكات عنيفة بين إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول وأهالي منطقة الملك الصالح، منذ قليل، واستخدم فيها الطرفان زجاجات المياه الغازية والحجارة.
إرهابيي المعزول استقلوا مترو الأنفاق من حلوان والمعادى ونزلوا بمحطة الملك الصالح انتظارًا لباقى المسيرات للتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير.

*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

دوي إطلاق نار بميدان الدقى منذ قليل، أثناء توجه مسيرة أنصار الرئيس المعزول الى ميدان التحرير، و تدخلت قوات الجيش بعدد من المدرعات وأغلقت كافة الطرق المؤدية الى ميدان التحرير.

* بوابة الفجر *​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

قام أنصار الرئيس المعزول  بتوجيه السباب لحزب الوفد وقياداته أثناء مرور المسيرة من أمام مقر الحزب بالدقي.
وحرص مؤيدو مرسي على استخدام أصابع أيديهم في إشارات بذيئة لأمن حزب الوفد والصحفيين الذين كانوا يقومون بتصوير المسيرة.

*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لجأت قوات الجيش بمحيط قسم شرطة الدقي عصر اليوم لإطلاق طلقات تحذيرية بعد اقتراب مسيرة إخوانية من قسم الشرطة مرددين هتافات مناهضة للجيش والداخلية، مما أدى إلى تفرق المسيرة بالشوارع الجانبية وإصابة سكان المنطقة بالزعر.
و يحاول المتظاهرون من مؤيدي الإخوان مواجهة قوات الجيش بالحجارة والاقتراب من قسم الشرطة إلا أن مدرعات الجيش تواجه محاولاتهم بإطلاق الطلقات التحذيرية في محاولة لإبعادهم.
​

*الوفد - 
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

حاول إرهابيو الرئيس المعزول ، منذ قليل، اقتحام ميدان التحرير من ناحية المتحف المصري من ميدان عبد المنعم رياض.
وتصدت قوات الأمن المكلفة بحماية الميدان لهم، وأطلقت قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع عليهم لتفريقهم.
 مسيرات  الرئيس المعزول توجهت إلى ميدان التحرير لاقتحامه والاعتصام فيه حتى يوم السادس من أكتوبر.

*فيتـــــــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول مسيرات الأخوان إلي ميدان رابعه العدويه ومحيط وزاره الدفاع منذ قليل مع تراجع لقوات الأمن*​

*وكاله أونا*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نجحت قوات الأمن المركزى وقوات العمليات الخاصة فى إجبار مسيرة الإخوان المسلمين على التراجع إلى منطقة المنيل ومستشفى قصر العينى القديم، كما قامت قوات الأمن بإغلاق الكوبرى الذى يربط بين طريق الكورنيش ومستشفى قصر العينى، وتمركزت القوات بكثافة أعلى الكوبرى.

كما دفعت وزارة بعدد من سيارات الأمن المركزى والمصفحات لهذه المنطقة، تحسباً لعودة مسيرات الإخوان مرة أخرى.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *وصول مسيرات الأخوان إلي ميدان رابعه العدويه ومحيط وزاره الدفاع منذ قليل مع تراجع لقوات الأمن*​
> 
> 
> *وكاله أونا*​


*تم  تكذيب  الخبر  بواسطه  اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

منعت قوات الأمن ورجال القوات المسلحة عناصر الإخوان من التقدم إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية بشارع النصر. 

وأغلقت قوات الأمن الطريق بالمتاريس والأسلاك الشائكة، حيث تمركزت مدرعتان للجيش ومدرعتان للقوات الخاصة، وعدد كبير من مجندى الأمن المركزى والقوات المسلحة خلف الأسلاك الشائكة، فيما استمرت عناصر الإخوان فى هتافاتهم المعادية للجيش والداخلية.
​
*اليوم السابع* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انضم عدد من أهالى منطقة المنيل إلى قوات الأمن فى الاشتباكات الدائرة الآن بمحيط مستشفى قصر الفرنساوى وقصر العينى بين عناصر من جماعة الإخوان المحظورة وبين الأمن المركزى، على خلفية محاولة دخول الإخوان إلى ميدان التحرير.. كما دفعت قوات الجيش بمدرعتين لمحيط الاشتباكات لمساندة قوات الشرطة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

إغلاق "التحرير" و"الاتحادية" حتى الرابعة من عصر غد ... آلاف الإخوان يتوجهون إلى "رابعة" واشتباكات في مدن مصرية

*دنيا  الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحف الأمريكية:* 
الاحتجاج جزء من استراتيجية الإخوان للبقاء.. الجماعة تستخدم مطالبها للحفاظ على ضغط الشارع كوسيلة فى أى مفاوضات..

*أسوشيتدبرس*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*
ذكرت وكالة رويترز فى خبر عاجل سقوط اول قتيل في اشتباكات وسط القاهرة عصر اليوم*
 الجمعة , 04 اكتوبر 2013 16:25 
*الوفد *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

أكدت مصادر بجامعة مصر الدولية أن نجل الرئيس المعزول عبد الله محمد مرسي تقدم بطلب إلى إدارة الجامعة، لقبوله مرة أخرى بكلية إدارة الأعمال بعد سحب ملفه منها فور عزل والده بقرار شعبى.​

وأوضح المصدر " لفيتو " أن إدارة الكلية وعدت نجل المعزول بالنظر في العدد المحدد بالكلية للعام الجديد وقبوله في حالة السماح بزيادة الأعداد داخلها.​ 
الجدير بالذكر أن الجامعة خصصت غرفة خاصة لنجل الرئيس المعزول أثناء فترة حكم والده.
*فيتو*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

وقعت اشتباكات بين مواطنين وأعضاء من جماعة الإخوان بمنطقة العصافرة على خلفية مسيرات حركتها الجماعة عقب صلاة جمعة اليوم، وامتدت الاشتباكات إلى عدد من الشوارع الجانبية.​
وتراشق الطرفان بالحجارة واستخدما طلقات الخرطوش في تجدد للاشتباكات للأسبوع الثاني، لتتلازم مع محاولات جماعة الإخوان تسيير مسيرات وتواجهها حالة من النبذ والاحتقان من المواطنين المناهضين للجماعة.

*الدستور*​​​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحفلة الاسبوعية على الاخوان .... ربنا ما يقطعلهم عادة

كل اسبوع ينزلوا يتضربوا ويروحوا يكتبوا على الفيس تم كسر الانقلاب 

والاسبوع الجاى نكسره كمان مرة

مرة اسبوع وفاء ومرة اسبوع عماد ومرة اسبوع عماد مرة كمان 

الاسبوع الجاى اسبوع عيلاء الثورة 
*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد "نبيل نعيم" زعيم تنظيم الجهاد السابق أن التنظيم الدولي لتنظيم الإخوان العالمي قرر التواصل علنا مع المخابرات الأمريكية، لدعم أبو الفتوح ماليا كمرشحا للانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة.

*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الحفلة الاسبوعية على الاخوان .... ربنا ما يقطعلهم عادة*
> 
> *كل اسبوع ينزلوا يتضربوا ويروحوا يكتبوا على الفيس تم كسر الانقلاب *


فعلا  ربنا  مايقطع  لهم  عاده ... ده  مزاج  بيضرب  وياخد  فلوس​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى يغلق شارع الميرغنى بـ8 آليات عسكرية والأسلاك الشائكة*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:46 
أغلقت قوات الحرس الجمهورى محيط قصر اﻻتحادية مساء اليوم الجمعة، من ناحية شارع المرغنى، ودفعت بثمانية آليات لغلق الشارع يتقدمها عدد من الأسلاك الشائكة

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يمنع دخول الإخوان لميدان "التحرير" من جهة "عبد المنعم رياض"*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:52​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالى يقطعون طريق "بلبيس – القاهرة الزراعى" بسبب قطع الكهرباء*

*الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:57 *

قطع العشرات من أهالى قرية التابعة لمركز بلبيس بمحافظة الشرقية، منذ قليل، الطريق الرئيسى "بلبيس – القاهرة الزراعى"، لتضررهم من انقطاع التيار الكهربائى منذ أكثر من يومين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعضاء "المحظورة" يعتدون على طفلين هتفا لـ"للجيش" بالدقى*
*الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:02 *

قام أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"، عصر اليوم الجمعة، بالاعتداء على طفلين مؤيدين للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى بشارع محيى الدين أبو العز بالدقى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإفراج عن 9 ألتراس وانسحاب زملائهم المحتجين أمام قسم الوايلى*​

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:07 
أنهى عدد من أعضاء شباب ألتراس أهلاوى وقفتهم الاحتجاجية أمام قسم شرطة الوايلى، للمطالبة بالإفراج عن أصدقائهم​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*تراجع متظاهرى الإخوان عن شارع قصر العينى وتمركزهم بـ"فم الخليج"*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:08 
تراجع المتظاهرون من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن شارع قصر العينى، بعد إطلاق قوات الأمن المتمركزة فى الشارع، الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء وقنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يخلى "المنيل" من الإخوان.. وعودة المرور بـ"قصر العينى"*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:10 
تمكنت قوات الأمن من إخلاء منطقة المنيل ومحيط مستشفى قصر الفرنساوى والعينى عصر اليوم الجمعة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأهالى يتجمعون أمام مقر جامعة الدول بـ"التحرير" لدعم الجيش*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:12

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الحرية والعدالة "يعلن القبض على متحدثه الإعلامى أحمد سبيع*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:17 
أعلن حزب الحرية والعدالة على صفحة الحزب بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك وعلى موقع إخوان أونلين 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط عدد كبير من عناصر "المحظورة" بوسط البلد*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:20 
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة، أن رجال الأمن المكلفين بتأمين ميدان التحرير، ألقوا القبض على عدد كبير من الإخوان أثناء محاولتهم الدخول إلى ميدان التحرير للاعتصام به.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تجبر مسيرة "المحظورة" العودة إلى "جامعة الدول"*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:21 
عاد مؤيدو جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" إلى شارع جامعة الدول العربية مرة أخرى بعد محاولة فاشلة لدخول ميدان التحرير من جهة شارع السد العالى المؤدى إلى شارع الجلاء والتحرير، بعد تدخل قوات الجيش وإطلاق العديد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع وطلقات نارية تحذيرية لتفريق المسيرة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بالحجارة بين أهالى الخليفة المأمون ومسيرة "المحظورة"*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:29 
نشبت منذ قليل، اشتباكات بين أهالى شارع الخليفة المأمون، ومسيرة لعناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالى الوراق ينهون وقفة تأييد الجيش بتوقيع استمارات "السيسى رئيسى"*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:38 
أنهى، منذ قليل، عدد من أهالى منطقة الوراق وقفتهم المؤيدة للجيش والشرطة، بتوقيع استمارات حملة "السيسى رئيسى"، والتى تطالب الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى بالترشح فى انتخابات الرئاسة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مؤيدو "المحظورة" ينهون تظاهراتهم بـ"جامعة الدول"*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:51 
أنهى مؤيدو جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" تظاهراتهم بشارع جامعة الدول العربية بالمهندسين، بعد افتعالهم العديد من الأزمات مع الأهالى والتسبب فى أزمة مرورية بشوارع المهندسين والدقى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ شمال سيناء يقرر تأجيل الدراسة الى 19 أكتوبر*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:58

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الإسعاف": قتيل و14 مصابا حصيلة اشتباكات اليوم بالقاهرة والمحافظات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*السيد النجار: من العار ترك مياديننا للإرهابيين يشوهون يوم الوفاء للشهداء* 
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:46 
قال الدكتور أحمد النجار، رئيس وحدة الدراسات الاقتصادية بمركز الأهرام الإستراتيجى: "لدينا أرواح عظيمة نحتفل بذكراها.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مساعد وزير الداخليه لقطاع الامن العام للحياه اليوم
 4 حالات وفيات فى اسيوط فى مظاهرات الاخوان *


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *"الإسعاف": قتيل و14 مصابا حصيلة اشتباكات اليوم بالقاهرة والمحافظات*​


*أذن  الحصيله  للقاهره فقط  وكتبت  بالموقع  بالخطأ*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الطيران المدنى: الحركة الجوية بمطار القاهرة منتظمة ولم تتأثر بالمظاهرات*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:02

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة العسكرية تحقق مع المعتدين على سيارة جيش بالإسماعيلية*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:09 
تواصل النيابة العسكرية تحقيقاتها مع المتورطين فى الاعتداء على سيارة الجيش، صباح اليوم الجمعة، عند الكيلو 105، والذى أسفر عن استشهاد كل من هشام طه أبوالعز 21 سنة، مجند بسلاح المدفعية والمساعد.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الهلباوى: قطاع كبير من الشعب يقف ضد الإخوان وليس الجيش والشرطة فقط*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:28 
يرى كمال الهلباوى، القيادى السابق بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن قطاعا كبيرا من الشعب المصرى للمرة الأولى فى تاريخ الإخوان يقف ضدهم، وليس الجيش أو الشرطة فقط.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يحبط محاولة لتفجير آليات أمنية بالعريش*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:29 
فشلت مساء اليوم الجمعة، محاولة تفجير آليات أمنية أثناء سيرها على الطرق بالعريش، وقال مصدر أمنى .

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين أعضاء "المحظورة" وأهالى رشيد بالبحيرة*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:02 
اندلعت مناوشات بين عناصر من جماعة الإخوان المحظورة وأهالى مدينة رشيد بالبحيرة، عقب مسيرة للإخوان بحى زغلول بوسط المدينة.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*"صحة السويس": إصابة سائق بـ"براشوت نارى" فى اشتباكات الإخوان*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:58 
قال الدكتور رضا زغلول مدير إدارة الطوارئ بالسويس إن الاشتباكات العنيفة الذى شهدها ميدان الأربعين منذ قليل أدت إلى إصابة سائق يدعى "غريب بسونى عبد الفتاح" 30 سنة بـ"براشوت نارى" فى قدمه اليسرى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن السويس يسيطر على ميدان الأربعين ويطارد أعضاء "المحظورة"*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:48 
وصلت قوات الشرطة منذ قليل، إلى ميدان الأربعين بالسويس، وفرضت طوقا وكردونا أمنيا مكثفا حول منطقة الاشتباكات بين الأهالى والإخوان.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بأسلحة نارية بين "الإخوان" وأهالي ميدان الأربعين بالسويس*
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:15 
شهد ميدان الأربعين بالسويس منذ قليل حرب شارع بين مسيرة لتنظيم الإخوان المحظور وعدد من الأهالي، حيث هاجم الإخوان المحلات والمقاهي بشكل هستيري وسط كر وفر بين البائعين الجائلين فى الميدان​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ الوادى الجديد: لجنة من الجيش تعاين 4 مواقع لإنشاء 4000 وحدة سكنية*

*الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:13 *

قال اللواء محمود خليفة محافظ الوادى الجديد، إن المحافظة تستقل خلال أيام لجنة متخصصة من القوات المسلحة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*شهدت قرية العجميين، التابعة لمركز أبشواى بمحافظة الفيوم، منذ قليل، اشتباكات وقعت بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة .*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

قال اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، إن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على 10 من أنصار الجماعة "المحظورة"، أثناء قيامهم بلصق منشورات على حوائط الشوارع ضد الجيش، وجارى فحصهم الآن.​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشادات بمسجد بكفر الشيخ رفضا لإمامة شيخ إخوانى المصلين*

شهد المسجد الكبير بقرية برج مغيزل تشابك بالأيدى عقب صلاة الجمعة، مما أصاب البعض فى وجهه بخدوش بسبب اعتراض عدد من المصلين على إمامة شيخ إخوانى لهم فى الصلاة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*حزب الدستور: إصابة خالد داوود بطعنتين بالمطواه*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:54 
أفاد حزب الدستور بوقوع اعتداء مساء اليوم على خالد داوود المتحدث باسم الحزب، وكذلك باسم جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الأهالى تحتفل بطرد الإخوان من ميدان التحرير بالألعاب النارية
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:34 

أطلق عدد من المواطنين الألعاب النارية بميدان عبد المنعم رياض، بعد أن تمكنوا من منع عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من الوصول إلى ميدان التحرير.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*بكرى: الفشل الدولى للإخوان وراء عنفهم فى مسيرات اليوم*
*الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:35 *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هكذا نظم العشرات من طلاب الإخوان بجامعة بنى سويف في  يوم  الثلاثاء  الموافق  1 أكتوبر 2013 مظاهرة بالأكفان والجنازير، أمام المبنى الإداري للجامعة، مؤكدين استعدادهم للشهادة، ما لم يتم الإفراج عن معتقلي الجماعة المحظورة."
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"
"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: حظر دخول "التحرير" لمدة 3 أيام


*​* الجمعة 04/أكتوبر/2013 - 01:30 م​ 




     ميدان التحرير - صوره ارشيفيه                          ريمون ناجي                  
                         أكد مصدر أمني مسئول من قوة تأمين  ميدان  التحرير، اليوم الجمعة، أنه سيتم حظر دخول الميدان لمدة ثلاثة أيام  إلا  للمقيمين به من السكان، تبدأ المدة من اليوم وحتى الأحد المقبل.

أضاف أن هناك تعلميات تحظر التصوير أو تواجد الصحفيين داخل الميدان إلا لتغطية الاحتفالات.


*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

قال خالد داوود المتحدث باسم حزب الدستور عقب واقعة الاعتداء عليه لـ"بوابة الأهرام" إنه كان يقود سيارته عند قصر العيني متوجها للمقطم، وفي أثناء ذلك اعترضت طريقه مظاهرة، قام مشاركون فيها بتكسير سيارته أمام كوبري أبوالريش، وأخرجوه منها وقاموا بطعنه بالمطواة وقطعوا له شرايين يده.

وأضاف داوود بصوت منهك أن بعض المتظاهرين ضربوه في كل أنحاء جسده وتم نقله إلى مستشفي أبو الريش لأنها الأقرب للحادث.

*الاهرام
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

دعا يوسف القرضاوي، رئيس الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين، جميع المصريين للخروج على مدار الأيام القادمة، والمشاركة في الاحتفال بذكرى “نصر 6 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول”، وإعلان تأييدهم للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي والمطالبة بعودته

*دنيا الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

﻿واصلت مياه البحر المتوسط لفظ جثث الغرقى الأفارقة الذين تصاعدت مع مرور الوقت أعداد القتلى في صفوفهم، فيما تواصلت، محاولات البحث عن ناجين مع تضاؤل فرص ذلك.

وإذا صحّت المعلومات التي أدلى بها ناجون بأن عدد ركاب القارب كان يزيد على 500 شخص، فإن الكارثة تبدو أوسع وأكثر إيلاماً إذْ يُتوقع أن يبلغ عدد الغرقى حوالى 300. وكانت فرق الإنقاذ تمكّنت حتى فجر الجمعة من انتشال 127 جثة، إحداها لسيّدة حامل إضافة إلى طفل وطفلة، فيما نجا 155 مهاجراً، يحملون جنسيات إريترية وصوماليّة

*دنيا الوطن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​هدد الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد تركيا بدفع الثمن غاليا، قائلا "ستدفع ثمنا غاليا لدعمها مقاتلي المعارضة السورية الساعين للاطاحة به"، متهما أنقرة بإيواء "إرهابيين" على طول حدودها وتوقع أنهم سينقلبون عليها قريبا.

وفي مقابلة مع قناة (هالك تي.في) التلفزيونية التركية، قال الأسد "إن رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب اردوغان متعصب وإن تركيا تسمح للارهابيين بعبور الحدود ومهاجمة الجيش السوري والمدنيين".

* دنيا الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الآن .. الصحة: 4 حالات وفاة و40 حالة إصابة بالقاهرة والمحافظات*​ 
قال الدكتور أحمد الخطيب، رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية العاجلة والحرجة لوزارة الصحة، لـ"اليوم السابع" إن حصيلة الاشتباكات التى صاحبت تظاهرات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" اليوم فى محافظات متفرقة بلغت حتى الآن 4 حالات وفاة و40 حالة إصابة.​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

سخر وزير الدفاع الإيراني حسين ضحكان ، من التهديدات الإسرائيلية بشن حرب ضد بلاده ، قائلا :
" إن إسرائيل أضعف من أن تجرؤ على مثل هذه الخطوة".

*قناة "برس تي في"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نفى اللواء أبو القاسم أبو ضيف- مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن أسيوط- ما تناقلته بعض وسائل الإعلام منذ قليل حول مصرع 4 أشخاص فى اشتباكات جرت بين قوات الشرطة ومتظاهرين تابعين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين اليوم (الجمعة) بأسيوط

*اليوم  السابع*​ 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نظم العشرات من أنصار الجماعة "المحظورة" تظاهرة بشارع شكرى القوتلى بالمحلة الكبرى مساء اليوم "الجمعة"، رافعين شعار رابعة واللافتات المناهضة للجيش والشرطة، مما دفع أهالى المنطقة للخروج لتطويقهم والتصدى لهم، مما دفع أنصار "المحظورة" إلى الانصراف بالشوارع المحيطة خشية بطش الأهالى بهم.

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:39
*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انفجرت، منذ قليل، صباح اليوم ، ماسورة مياه بشارع ولى العهد بجوار مبنى جهاز المخابرات العامة بين منطقة الأميرية وحدائق القبة.

أدّى اندفاع المياه إلى غرق قطاعات واسعة من الشارع ودخلت المياه لعددٍ من المنازل والمدارس وورش صناعية محيطة بها

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزارة الأوقاف تحدد زمن خطبة الجمعة (15 دقيقة)*
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:46 
حَدَّدَت وزارة الأوقاف فى قرارٍ لها مدة خطبة الجمعة لتصبح 15 دقيقة، ولا تتجاوز العشرين دقيقة بأى حال للخطبتين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الراجل ده قراراته ثوريه .. وبيعمل علي محو شيوخ الفته المتخلفين 
وقراراته دي هاتأاثر في الشيوخ الكبار المتعصبين ... أمثال اللي بالي بالكم 
الراجل فاهم بيعمل إيه كويس قوي !!!

منتظر  منه  قرار  واحد .. خفض  أصوات  الميكروفونات  المزعجه 
لأن  المسافه  بين  كل  زاويه  وأخري  بقت  200  متر.
وعمر  الصوت  العالي  ما  هايشجع  الناس  ع  الصلاه 
قدر  ما  يزعج  أهل  المنزل ..    ​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيزة: إزالة العبارات المسيئة وغرامة 10 آلاف جنيه للمخالفين*

*السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:17 *

قرر الدكتور على عبد الرحمن، محافظ الجيزة، استمرار خطة مواجهة العبارات المسيئة على الجدران والمبانى الحكومية والخاصة، وتركيب كاميرات مراقبة بالأماكن الحيوية لضبط أية محاولات لتشويه المظهر العام وتغريم من يتم ضبطه مبلغ 10 آلاف 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يشارك الرئيس والسيسى والطيب فى زيارة قبر "السادات"*

الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:57 
أعلن القمص بولس حليم المتحدث الرسمى باسم الكنيسة أن البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية،

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*وحيد حامد: الإخوان عادوا من حرب 48 دون قتال بناء على تعليمات البنا*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:24 
أكد الكاتب والسيناريست وحيد حامد أن نشأة الإرهاب فى مصر مرتبط بجماعة الإخوان منذ تأسيسها، كاشفاً عن أن جماعة الإخوان ذهبت إلى إسرائيل فى 1948 لكى تحارب إسرائيل إلا أن الشيخ فرغلى الذى كان يقودهم طلب منهم التوقف عن القتال.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

قال اللواء مختار قنديل، الخبير الاستراتيجى والعسكرى، إن تصريحات رئيس هيئة الأركان الأمريكية المشتركة الأسبق، الجنرال المتقاعد "هيو شيلتون"، حول تآمر إدارة أوباما على مصر، يؤكد ما كنا نتحدث عنه بوجود مؤامرة أمريكية، لدعم الإخوان للقضاء على الجيش المصرى.

وأضاف ، أن المؤامرة، استهدفت الجيش المصرى كونه الجيش العربى الوحيد المتماسك فى المنطقة، لافتاً إلى أن وصول الإخوان للحكم بالانتخابات كانت فرصة ذهبية لأمريكا لتنفيذ مخططاتها بالسيطرة على الشرق الأوسط، من خلال مصر.

وأشار إلى أن الفريق  " السيسى"، تمكن من قراءة المخطط الاستعمارى لأمريكا، وأفشل مخططاتها ، عن طريق حماية المصريين يوم 30 يونيو، وعزل الرئيس السابق.

وتابع : "إن المؤامرات مستمرة ضد مصر كونها دولة محورية، وأمريكا متخيلة أنها تستطيع السيطرة عليها عن طريق الإخوان، ولكنها لا تعرف أن مصر دولة لا يمكن السيطرة عليها من قبل أى مستعمر".

وأكد أن تماسك الجيش والشعب والشرطة، هو العقبة الوحيدة أمام المخططات الأمريكية.

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على متهمين جديدين فى اقتحام قسم كرداسة وبحوزتهما آر بى جى*
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:05 

أفاد مصدر أمنى، بأن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على متهمين جديدين فى اقتحام قسم كرداسة وبحوزتهما طلقات آر بى جى،التفاصيل..
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. نظر طعن مبارك ونظيف على تغريمهما لقطع الاتصالات خلال الثوره*

*السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 -*

*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. الحكم فى إعادة بث قنوات "الناس" و"الحافظ" و"الخليجية"*

تنظر اليوم السبت دائرة الاستثمار بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار حسونة توفيق نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة للحكم فى الدعوى القضائية المطالبة بإعادة بث قنوات "الناس"، و"الحافظ"، و"الخليجية" للحكم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*سيولة مرورية بشوارع وميادين القاهرة والجيزة فى أول أيام الأسبوع *

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:19 
انتظمت حركة المرور فى شوارع وميادين محافظتى القاهرة، والجيزة، صباح اليوم السبت، فى أول أيام الأسبوع بطريق صلاح سالم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يواصل تطهير العياط من البؤر الإجرامية لليوم السادس على التوالى* 
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:29 
تواصل قوات الأمن اليوم، السبت، لليوم السادس على التوالى، عمليات تطهير العياط من العناصر الإجرامية، وملاحقة البؤر الإجرامية الخطرة والبلطجية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن القليوبية يداهم وكر إرهابيين ومصرع2 وضبط 4بحوزتهم 4قنابل وأسلحة*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:45 
داهمت الأجهزة الأمنية بالقليوبية، صباح اليوم السبت، وكر اتخذه 6عناصر إرهابية مخبأ لهم، وتم ضبط بحوزتهم 4 قنابل و3 بنادق آلية وطبنجة بمنطقة شبين 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

تهديدات تطلقها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأنصارها، *لمواطنى قرى محافظة المنيا لمنعهم من النزول* غدا للاحتفال بانتصارات أكتوبر، ودعوتهم لحشد مسيرات بالقرى ضد الجيش والشرطة، إلا أن الأهالى فى مختلف القرى أعلنوا التمرد على الإخوان، وقرروا النزول فى مظاهرات تأييدًا للجيش واحتفالاً بنصر أكتوبر.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

جبهة 30 يونيو بأبو قرقاص  أعلنت  المشاركة فى الاحتفالات بانتصارات أكتوبر، حيث سيكون التجمع فى ميدان الشريف عقب صلاة العصر، وسوف تجوب المسيرة شوارع: بورسعيد- المروة- النيل- فكرى باشا- الجمهورية- الاتحاد- منهرى الشرقى (المصرف)- الطريق الزراعى العمومى باتجاه صيدناوى- صيدناوى باتجاه المستشفى – وتنتهى المسيرة بميدان الشريف.
*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

أجهزة سيادية حذرت الفريق  السيسى من المشاركة فى جنازة اللواء نبيل فراج مساعد وزير أمن الجيزة إثر استشهاده فى كرداسة.

وعلمت *«اليوم السابع»* أن الفريق  السيسى حضر الجنازة رغم تلقى أكثر من 10 تحذيرات من أجهزة سيادية تطالبه بعدم حضور الجنازة، ورفض الاستجابة لهذه التحذيرات، مؤكداً صعوبة مشاهدة منظر جنازة لرجل ضحى بنفسه من أجل الوطن من خلال شاشات التليفزيون دون أن يشارك فيها بنفسه.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*أسفر خطأ فى نظام الكمبيوتر الخاص ببنك "كورب ساوث" بولاية ميسيسيبى الأمريكية عن دخول تريليونات من الدولارات فى أرصدة بعض العملاء*.

ووصف أحد عملاء البنك الذى وجد رصيده بلغ أكثر من أربعة تريلوينات دولار، عندما سأل عن حسابه بالهاتف ذات صباح، شعوره فى هذه اللحظة بـ"المرعب"، وقال إنه شىء لا يحدث كل يوم. وأضاف، فى تصريحات  "أنه شعور جميل حتى يزول".

وقالت عميلة البنك آالى وير، "عندما وجدت رصيدى فى البنك وصل أربعين تريليون دولار ساورنى الأمل لثانية واحدة حتى أدركت الأمر".

وفى تعليق على هذه الأصفار العديدة التى تم إضافتها قال راندى بروشفيلد مدير العلاقات العامة بالبنك، إن *الأرقام غير المعقولة التى وجدها العملاء كانت نتيجة لخطأ فى نظام الكمبيوتر* لم يستمر طويلا". 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحكومة السورية ترفع سعر لتر البنزين بنسبة 20%* 
رفعت الحكومة السورية سعر لتر البنزين بنسبة 20 بالمائة، ليصل إلى 100 ليرة، 
هذه الزيادة هى الثالثة التى تطرأ على سعر البنزين الرسمى فى سوريا، حيث كانت الحكومة رفعت فى مارس الماضى سعر لتر البنزين 10 ليرات من 55 ليرة إلى 65 ليرة، ثم عادت لرفعها فى مايو الماضى ليبلغ سعر اللتر 80 ليرة

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى أعلى محور الجيزة بعد انقلاب سيارة نقل محملة بالطوب *

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:19

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدأت أعمال إنشاء جدار عازل بارتفاع مترين ونصب أسلاك شائكة فوقه على الخط الذى يفصل بين الحدود التركية والسورية* لمنع عمليات التهريب والمحافظة على أمن الحدود ومنع مرور السوريين من المناطق المزروعة بالألغام بين البلدين.
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اعتبر وزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى أن الأزمة المالية التى تتخبط فيها واشنطن قد تضعف الولايات المتحدة فى العالم.
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*بلاغ ضد "القرضاوى" لتحريضه ضد الجيش*
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:04 
تقدم د٠سمير صبرى المحامى ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد يوسف القرضاوى، وذلك بسبب تصريحاته ضد القوات المسلحة المصرية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 10 بنادق آلية وقنابل و2 "آر بى جى" بحوزة مطلوب أمنى بالجيزة*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:35
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" يتظاهرون أمام مشيخة الأزهر تزامنا مع زيارة "تواضروس"*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:40
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

علقت صحيفة «نيويورك تايمز» الأمريكية على مقاطع الفيديو المسربة للفريق  السيسى، وزير الدفاع، التى سُجلت قبل الإطاحة بالرئيس المعزول ، قائلة إن الفريق  السيسى اتسم بخفة الدم وحس الدعابة والثقة بالنفس، حين أوضح لبعض الضباط أن عليهم أن يتكيفوا مع الواقع الجديد والرقابة المفروضة عليهم، سواء من الشعب أو من البرلمان، كما أن عليهم أن يتحلوا بالصبر حتى يستطيعوا كسب ود حلفاء لهم فى مختلف وسائل الإعلام، خاصة أن بناء مثل هذا التحالف سيأخذ وقتاً وجهداً كى يصلوا لمرحلة معينة.  
كما أوضحت الصحيفة أن «السيسى» بدا وكأنه يشارك ضباطه الشعور ببعض الإحباط، من عدم وجود خطوط حمراء لحماية المؤسسة العسكرية. 

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الداخلية": 5 قتلى و39 مصاباً وضبط 45 إخوانياً بأحداث أمس*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:59
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

قال مصدر أمنى إن المتهم "فرج الفار" الذى تم القبض عليه وبحوزته ترسانة أسلحة بمنشأة القناطر أحد المتورطين فى مذبحة كرداسة، التى راح ضحيتها 11 ضابطا وفرد أمن.​

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:55 
تجمع عدد كبير من المواطنين بميدان سيمون بوليفار ظهر اليوم، السبت، وذلك بعد منعهم من الدخول إلى مجمع التحرير، حيث تغلق قوات الجيش جميع المداخل المؤدية للميدان بالحواجز الحديدية والحواجز الشائكة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*رفعت السعيد : ليس غريبا أن يعكر حلفاء"الصهاينة" صفو احتفالات أكتوبر*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:2
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*حافظ أبو سعدة: دعوات الإخوان للتظاهر غدًا هى ترجمة لتحريض القرضاوى*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:39 
أعلن حافظ أبو سعدة، رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان أن أعضاء المنظمة من المحامين والباحثين القانونيين فى مختلف أنحاء الجمهورية سيشاركون غدا فى الاحتفالات بنصر أكتوبر العظيم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*خالد صلاح يكتب" كلمة واحدة ": التكفير والثورة*

لاألوم هؤلاء الذين يتراشقون بالمصطلحات السياسية، ويتبادلون الاتهامات القانونية أو التعبوية من الطرفين (التيار الدينى والتيار المدنى)، لكننى *ألوم هؤلاء الإسلاميين الذين يتظاهرون بالاعتدال والسماحة، فيما لا تقلقهم مصطلحات التكفير* التى تسترد عافيتها من جديد، وتوجه كالبرق إلى خصوم السلطة، دون أن يطرف جفن لهذه السلطة، ودون أن يخرج رجل من رجالاتها غيور على هذا الدين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*إطلاق سراح سودانى من سجن جوانتانامو*
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:23 
قالت شبكة الشروق السودانية، اليوم السبت إن القاضى الأمريكى الفيدرالى رويس لامبيرث، أصدر أمس "الجمعة" قرارا بإطلاق سراح السودانى إبراهيم إدريس.​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسئول روسى: المرتزقة فى سوريا يشكلون تهديدا لمنطقة القوقاز *

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:07 
قال رئيس إدارة مكافحة المخدرات الروسية، إن المرتزقة الذين يقاتلون فى سوريا يشكلون تهديدا لمنطقة شمال القوقاز الروسية وربما ينشئون شبكة طرق لتهريب المخدرات الأفغانية عبر المنطقة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

قررت هيئة الدفاع عن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء السابق، الطعن أمام محكمة النقض برئاسة المستشار حامد عبد الله، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، على الحكم الصادر بحبسه سنة مع الشغل وعزله من وظيفته وإلزامه بدفع 5 آلاف جنيه للعاملين بشركة طنطا للكتان، لامتناعه عن تنفيذ حكم صادر لصالحهم بإلغاء خصخصة الشركة طنطا وإعادتهم لعملهم.
​
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*حسن نافعة: البرادعى "الهارب من المسئولية" ليس من حقه التحدث عن الوطن*

*السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:27*
اعتبر الدكتور حسن نافعة, أستاذ العلوم السياسية جامعة القاهرة، أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، أبعد ما يكون عن شجاعة المواجهة، وأنه دائم الهروب فى كل الأوقات، متهما إياه بالسعى لتحقيق مصالحه الشخصية على حساب الوطن. 

وأضاف "نافعة" فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن "الهارب من المسئولية لا يحق له التعليق عما يدور فى الوطن"، وذلك رداً على تغريدة للبرادعى على "تويتر"، يتحدث فيها عن المصالحة.

وواصل "البرادعى يحاول التغطية على جريمته بهروبه من منصبه وقت أن كان الوطن يحتاج إليه، حيث كانت المعركة على أشدها مع العناصر الإرهابية".

وأشار نافعة إلى أنه مع المصالحة المشروطة، والتى تنبذ العنف وتقف على أطر معروفة، حيث لا يمكن الاعتبار فيها أن فصيل بأكلمه إرهابى أو أن جماعة بكاملها إرهابية.

*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*دبابير قاتلة تودى بحياة 41 شخصا وتصيب 1600 آخرين فى الصين*
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:37
أكدت السلطات المحلية، أن نوعا نادرا من الدبابير القاتلة أودت بحياة 41 شخصا وإصابة 1600 آخرين بوسط الصين.

وذكرت الحكومة الإقليمية بإقليم لاشانكسى فى بيان لها أن القتلى والمصابين أصيبوا من هجمات من تلك الحشرات القاتلة وأن المئات يعانون من الصدمة والفشل الكلوى بعد أن لدغتهم الدبابير التى يصل طول الواحد منها 6 ملليمترات تقوم بحقن الجسم بسم قوى.

يذكر أن الدبابير الصينية العملاقة تعد أكبر دبابير فى العالم حيث يصل طولها تقريبا بوصتين واتساع جناحيها ثلاث بوصات.

*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*واشنطن بوست: أزمة الإغلاق تهدد "القروض العقارية" فى الولايات المتحدة*
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:12
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأجهزة الالكترونية تسبب الصمم وضعف البصر لدى الأطفال*
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*احتمالية رجوع "أورام الثدى"خلال الخمس سنوات الأولى من الجراحة*

*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*عقاقير خفض ضغط الدم تساعد فى علاج السرطان* 
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*البدانة تساهم فى الإصابة بسرطان البنكرياس* 
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكمل غذائى جديد للوقاية من اضطراب النظر *
الجمعة، 4 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:12 
طرح مؤخرا فى الصيدليات الفرنسية أحدث عقار طبى، وهو مكمل غذائى أطلق عليه اسم "ليرو – بروفولان"، يعمل على الوقاية من اضطراب النظر ويحافظ على العيون ويجعلها فى أحسن صورة. 
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الوجبات السريعة تزيد من نسبة الكوليسترول فى الدم*
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*المتحدث باسم "تمرد": اتفاق الإخوان مع الشيوعيين "مسخرة"*
انتقد حسن شاهين، المتحدث باسم حركة تمرد، اتفاق الإخوان والشيوعيين قائلا، عبر تدوينة له على الـ"فيس بوك"، "لما الشيوعيين يتفقوا مع الجماعات الإسلامية والإخوان شوفتوا مسخرة أكتر من كده".
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان يتحدون إرادة الشعب : سندخل التحرير فى الرابعة عصر غد*

*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1282867&SecID=319&IssueID=168 
*قال أحمد زكى بدر، وزير التربية والتعليم السابق، إن عودة الحرس الجامعى هو الحل لضبط الأمن بالجامعات،* بدلا من الأمن الجامعى، مضيفا أن ما يحدث الآن فوضى لا يستطيع أفراد الأمن الجامعى الحالى غير المدرب التصدى لها.

*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*فاصل  قصير وعوده في الرابعه  إنشاء  الله.*
*مرحبا  بأيه  ملاحظات *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصرع4إرهابيين فى هجوم على كمين للجيش بطريق الإسماعيلية والقبض على6* 
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:06 
لقى 4 من العناصر الإرهابية مصرعهم فى تبادل لإطلاق النار مع عناصر التأمين التابعة للقوات المسلحة، عند كمين أمنى بمنطقة تقاطع وصلة سرابيوم مع طريق القاهرة الإسماعيلية الصحراوى.

*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تستكمل التحقيق مع نجل صلاح سلطان و3 آخرين*
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:47 
تستكمل نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى، التحقيق مع كل من محمد صلاح سلطان، نجل القيادى الإخوانى صلاح سلطان.
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية : بوابات تفتيش بمداخل التحرير غدا وخبراء كشف عن المفرقعات*
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يفتح ميدان التحرير أمام المتظاهرين وسط تشديدات أمنية مكثفة*
سمحت منذ قليل قوات الأمن المتواجدة من الجيش والشرطة بالمتحف المصرى بدخول المواطنين الراغبين فى المشاركة باحتفالية القوات المسلحة
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*طاهر أبو زيد يطالب لجنة الخمسين بإنشاء محكمة للمنازعات الرياضية*
 
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*قرار جمهورى بتعيين نضال القاسم نائباً لمحافظ البنك المركزى* 
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:53 
أصدر الرئيس عدلى منصور، قراراً جمهورياً بتعيين نضال القاسم محمد عصر نائباً لمحافظ البنك المركزى لمدة الولاية المتبقية
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن "عين شمس": تعليمات واضحة للأفراد بمنع أى شخص من دخول الجامعة غدا*
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:42 
قال سيد على مدير جهاز الأمن الإدراى بجامعة عين شمس، إن هناك تعليمات واضحة لأفراد الأمن باليقظة التامة لتأمين الحرم الجامعى خلال الأحداث التى تشهدها البلاد غداً
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*مروحيات عسكرية تحلق أعلى "رابعة" وضبط عشرات حاولوا دخول الميدان*

*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*مواطنون يحملون علم مصر طوله 50 مترا بـ"عبد المنعم رياض"*

*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الفرق الموسيقية تعزف السلام الوطنى بـ"التحرير" احتفالاً بنصر أكتوبر*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:18 
بدأت الفرق الموسيقية بميدان التحرير منذ قليل، فى إحياء احتفالات حرب أكتوبر من خلال عزف السلام الوطنى، وسط فرحة عارمة من المواطنين والمتواجدين بالميدان.
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*مواطنون يقيمون مسرحًا أمام "ماسبيرو" استعدادًا لاحتفالات الغد* *

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الباييس .. مجلة إسبانية:* ​

استمرار الإخوان المسلمين فى المظاهرات بدأ يستفز الجيش المصرى.. والجماعة عقبة فى طريق تحقيق الديمقراطية فى مصر.. والجيش والشرطة والشعب يرغبون فى التخلص من الجماعة بأقرب وقت. ​ 
انتقدت أستاذة الدراسات العربية والإسلامية فى جامعة مدريد المستقلة لوز جوميز جارسيا الاشتباكات التى جرت فى مصر بين قوات الأمن والجيش ومتظاهرين من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، معتبرة أن ما حدث يعتبر عودة للوراء من حالة الاستقرار التى تسعى إليها مصر.​ 
وأشارت جارسيا فى مقال لها بصحيفة الباييس الأسبانية إلى أن الإخوان المسلمين على الرغم من اعتقال قياداتهم إلا أنهم لايزالوا منظمين ولكنهم يثبتوا دائما أنهم إرهابيين يمارسون أعمال عنف وقمع ولذلك فكان لابد من قرار حظرهم فى مصر حتى تستقر الأوضاع، ولذلك فإن الجيش والشرطة والشعب يرغبون فى التخلص من الجماعة.​ 
وأوضحت المحللة السياسية الإسبانية أن الإخوان المسلمين العقبة الوحيدة التى تقف أمام مصر لتستمر فى طريق الديمقراطية والاستقرار كما أنها تثمثل ضغطا كبيرا على قوات الأمن والجيش المصرى الذين فاض بهم من هذه الجماعة وكيفية التخلص منها، خاصة وأن الإخوان المسلمين يصممون على السير فى طريقها والاستمرار فى استفزاز الجيش حتى استخدمت الشرطة المصرية الرصاص الحى وقنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع لتفريق متظاهرين من الجماعة، وأطلق أفراد الشرطة كمية كبيرة من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع على عدة مئات من المتظاهرين الإسلاميين الذين كانوا يرددون "الله أكبر". ​ 
كما أطلقت الشرطة الرصاص الحى فى الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين، ويحاول أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدخول إلى ميدان التحرير من أكثر من منفذ استجابة لدعوة "التحالف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية ورفض الانقلاب" المؤيد للإخوان المسلمين والرئيس المعزول مرسى، للتظاهر فى ميدان التحرير من الجمعة إلى الأحد.​ 
ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن الاشتباكات التى جرت أمس الجمعة بعدما نظم أنصار مرسى مسيرة فى حى المنيل، وأن مسيرة لأعضاء الإخوان المسلمين جاءت من ميدان الجيزة التوجه صوب ميدان التحرير، حيث استوقفها الأهالى بحى المنيل وتبادل الطرفان الرشق بالحجارة، أدت المواجهات إلى إغلاق المحال التجارية، وأسفرت عن تحطم زجاج بعض السيارات. ​ 
وقال شهود عيان إن متظاهرى الإخوان المسلمين أطلقوا أعيرة نارية تجاه المواطنين واستخدموا طلقات الخرطوش، إلا أنه لم يتبين بعد وقوع إصابات.​ 
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*المالية تعتزم طرح أذون وسندات بـ5.206 مليار جنيه خلال الربع الثانى من العام*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:15 
تعتزم وزارة المالية طرح أذون خزانة آجال 91 و182 و273 و364 يوما وسندات آجال 3 و5 و7 و10 سنوات وصفرية الكوبون "18 شهرا" بقيمة إجمالية 5,206 مليار جنيه خلال الربع الثانى (أكتوبر- ديسمبر) من العام المالى الحالى 2013/ 2014.
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*آداب الإسكندرية تستجيب للطلاب وتفتح باب التحويل بين الأقسام الداخلية *

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:46 
قررت إدارة كلية الآداب جامعة الإسكندرية فتح باب التحويل بين الأقسام الداخلية للكلية لمدة 10 أيام بداية من الاثنين المقبل وحتى 17 أكتوبر الجارى، مع خفض التنسيق للأقسام التى لا تشترط معايير معينة للالتحاق بها.
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الصناعة: قريبا افتتاح مصنع إنتاج الفايبر جلاس بـ200 مليون دولار* 
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:15 
أعلن منير فخرى عبدالنور وزير التجارة والصناعة عن قرب انتهاء إنشاء وافتتاح مصنع جديد لإنتاج الفايبر جلاس، باستثمارات صينية تبلغ 200 مليون دولار، خلال المرحلة الأولى من إنشائه.
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس كرايسلر :  سعداء بشراكتنا مع أبو غالى*
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:02 
قال ماتشى راتينسكى، الرئيس التنفيذى لشركة كرايسلر مصر، فى تصريحات هامشية على جانب المؤتمر الصحفى الخاص بافتتاح مركز أبوغالى موتورز، إننا جميعنا فخورون وسعداء لافتتاح هذا الصرح العظيم.
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*"مستثمرى سوهاج": 1200 جنيه حداً أدنى يفوق طاقة أصحاب المصانع*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد المضبوطين بـ"رابعة" لـ15 بينهم 5 فتيات*

السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:54 
ارتفع عدد المقبوض عليهم فى أحداث رابعة العدوية اليوم، إلى 15 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" منذ قليل، أثناء مطاردتهم لمنع المسيرة الطلابية من الدخول إلى الميدان
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يتمركز أعلى مبانى "التحرير" وهليكوبتر تحلق فى سماء الميدان*
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:51 
تمركزت قوات الأمن أعلى أسطح المبانى المحيطة بميدان التحرير، ومنها مجمع التحرير من أجل رصد التحركات داخل الميدان
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*إلغاء مباراة الأهلى والقطن الكاميرونى بسبب الأمطار *
السبت، 5 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:58 
تقرر إلغاء مباراة الأهلى والقطن الكاميرونى بسبب الأمطار ​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*السبت , 05 اكتوبر 2013 17:35* 
​
أصيب 5 ضباط مباحث و4 شرطيين سريين منذ قليل إثر تعرضهم لانفجار قنبلة يدوية ألقاها عليهم أحد الإرهابيين التابعين لتنظيم القاعدة، وذلك أثناء محاولتهم القبض عليه وآخر، وكانت بحوزتهم قنابل يدوية.

أعلنت مديرية أمن مطروح أن قوة بمديرية أمن مطروح تمكنت من القبض على عضوين بتنظيم القاعدة، أحدهما من محافظة القاهرة  حدائق القبة والثاني من عزبة الشيخ عطيوة بمطروح . 

وخلال مطاردتهما على طريق مطروح - الإسكندرية قاما بإلقاء قنبلة يدوية على قوات الأمن مما تسبب في إصابة 3 ضباط من قطاع الأمن الوطني وضابطين من المباحث الجنائية و4 فرد شرطة سري. 
وتمكنت القوات من إلقاء القبض عليهما وبحوزتهما كمية من القنابل.

*الـــــوفــد*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنصار المعزول يحاولون اقتحام رابعة العدوية *
السبت , 05 اكتوبر 2013 17:12
سادت حالة من الكر والفر بين انصار الرئيس المعزول ، وبين قوات الامن المركزى المتمركزة فى محيط رابعة العدوية، حيث اطلقت قوات الامن القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين فى الشوارع الجانبية، ومنعهم من اقتحام الميدان .
وكانت حركة "شباب ضد الانقلاب" وانصار الرئيس المعزول قد حاولو ا الدخول الى ميدان رابعة العدوية كنوع من فعاليات التظاهر غدا فى 6 اكتوبر، إلا أن قوات الامن تصدت لهم وحتى الان لم تسفر الاشتباكات عن وقوع اصابات بين الطرفين.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

نظم عناصر الإخوان، عصراليوم، مسيرة بمدينة طنطا، تنديدا بما أسموه "الانقلاب العسكري"، والمطالبة بعودة الشرعية. 

رفع المشاركون في المسيرة، إشارات رابعة، وصور الشهداء، ولافتات منددة بالمجازر التى ارتكبها ما أسموه بالانقلابيين ، مرددين هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، "الداخلية.. بلطجية"، "الجيش المصري بتاعنا.. السيسي مش بتاعنا". 

طالب المتظاهرون بمحاكمة السيسي، متهمين إياه بالوقوف وراء العصابات المسلحة ودعمها لإثارة الفوضى بالبلاد. 

*الــوطــــن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*كلمة المتحدث العسكري: *
*لقب "الضابط الحليوة" مشاعر شعبية.. ولم أرغب في دخول الكلية الحربيه*
أن هناك العديد من التشابهات والاختلافات بين حرب أكتوبر وبين مايحدث الآن، مدللًا على ذلك بأن التشابه الحقيقي يتجلى في أننا بالفعل فى حرب، أما الاختلافات فهي الموقف الدولي وشكل الموقف الإقليمي والترابط بين مجموعة الدول العربية.​ 
وأضاف المتحدث العسكري، في لقاء حصري بأولى حلقات برنامج "لقاء السبت" على راديو FM 9090، أن الإرهابيين هدفهم تفريغ سيناء للبدء عن إعلان دولة خلافة إسلامية، على حد قولهم.
وردًا على تساؤل حول كيفية مواجهة الإرهاب، قال المتحدث العسكري، إن "أهل سيناء لهم مكانة في قلوب واهتمامات الشعب المصري، حيث إن أهل سيناء هم حائط منيع، لذا فإن علاقتنا بأهالي سيناء مهم جدا، وتابع: "إظفر طفل من سيناء يساوي عندنا كتير، ونحن نضحي عشانهم".
وتابع إن "الفريق السيسي قال إننا لن نستمر فى استراتيجية رد الفعل، وسنتحول لاستراتيحة الفعل، ومنذ بداية شهر سبتمبر بدأنا مداهمة البؤر الإرهابية في أماكنها، مضيفًا، "إننا لم نخرج من سيناء إلا بالقضاء على كل إرهابي يهدد الأمن القومي المصري". تعاملوا معي في الولايات المتحدة كإرهابي.. لكنني أجبرتهم على الإنصات لي.
وأضاف "نحن قطعنا شوطا كبيرا خلال الأسابيع القليلة الماضية، وأثرنا فى قدراتهم بشكل كبير جدا، والفترة السابقة تم استغلالها في تجميع معلومات بالتعاون مع الشرطة المدنية، هناك حالة في سيناء مختلفة بعد ثورة يناير، وبالتالي ليس لدينا معلومات عن طبيعة العناصر والتحركات، وبالتالي استغلينا الوقت في تجميع المعلومات عن أبرز العناصر وأماكنها وتحركاتها، ثم بدأنا في مداهمة البؤر الإرهابية".
وأشار إلى أن الغرب "يتحدث بنوع من الفخر بالديمقراطية في إسرائيل، ولم نرَ وزير دفاع مدني في إسرائيل، فلماذا يتم مطالبة مصر بذلك؟، مؤكدًا أنه لن يقود المؤسسة العسكرية إلا مَن تربى في كنف القوات المسلحة، مشددًا على عدم الاستخفاف بالمؤسسة العسكرية ودورها لأن مصر "دولة مستهدفة". 
وأكد، أنه لا صحة لوجود أي مفاوضات أو حوارات بين المؤسسة العسكرية وأعضاء ينتمون للنظام السابق، وفكرة الإفراج عن المسجونين على ذمة قضايا، "هذا أمر لن تتدخل فيه القوات المسلحة، فالقضاء هو الوحيد الذي له الحق في الإفراج عنهم أو غير ذلك"،وأن الحديث عن هذا الأمر إهانة وتشكيك في مصداقية القوات المسلحة".
وتابع "عقب 28 يناير 2011 تعرضت مؤسسة الشرطة إلى خلافات وتراجعت قوتها الأمنية، وتأثرت وحدث انهيار للنظام الأمني"، وأضاف أن "الحالة الإقليمية وانهيار النظام على الساحة الليبية وخروج أسلحة كبيرة جدًا للجيش الليبي تستخدم الآن في ثورات الربيع العربي، جعلت من الصعب التصدي لـ1000 كيلو متر، حدود مصرية مع ليبيا ". 
وأضاف : "نقف إلى جانب الشرطة لمنع دخول أسلحة في الفترة المقبلة، وهناك مبادرات لتقديم السلاح حتى تعود مصر أكبر دولة بها أمان واستقرار".
وكشف المتحدث العسكري، أنه لم يكن يرغب في دخول الكلية الحربية، مشيرًا إلى أنه تم اختياره لكلية الفنون الجميلة، عقب مرحلة الثانوية العامة، لكنه دخل الكلية الحربية، تلبية لرغبة والدته، التي "كانت أمنيتها أن أصبح ضابطا".
وعلق العقيد "أحمد" على لقب "الضابط الحليوة"، قائلًا "إن هذا اللقب مشاعر شعبية، والشعب المصري جاء الوقت كي يفرح بشبابه، وبالإمكانيات والقدرات الموجودة داخل المؤسسة العسكرية"، مشيرًا إلى أنه أحد آلاف الضباط الذين تشرف بهم مصر.
وأكد أنه ليس لديه أي مؤهلات إعلامية، لكنه كـ"مقاتل" إذا طلب منه أداء عمل، فإنه يتحتم عليه أن يقوم به على أكمل وجه، مشيرًا إلى أن الفريق السيسي، رأى أن يتم دمج الشباب في العمل العام، مؤكدًا أن ما شعر به من قبول شعبي، كان دافعًا له كي يكون عند حسن ظن الشعب المصري.
وكان متواجدًا خلال أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر بالولايات المتحدة، وباعتباره ضابطًا مصريا ينتمي للإسلام، تم التعامل معه على أنه إرهابي، مشيرًا إلى أن الجميع كان يدير ظهره إليه لرفضهم وجوده، لكنه استطاع بثقافته أن يجبرهم على الإنصات إليه.
وطالب المتحدث العسكري، الشعب المصري، بضرورة توخي الحذر عند الحصول على المعلومة فالشعب المصري دائمًا "مستعجل على المعلومة
وأضاف ، أن "المؤسسة العسكرية المصرية تؤهل أبناءها بشكل متميز، ولقد حظيَّت بالانخراط في هذه المؤسسة، حيث إنني تفوقت في بريطانيا وكنت من الأوائل وتأهلت لمنصب أركان الحرب، قائلاً إن الاجتهاد مهم والمؤسسة ورعايتها لأبنائها شجعني على ذلك". 
ووجّه المتحدث رسالة للشباب، قائلًا: "في بداية حياتك لابد وأن يكون لديك هدف واضح، حيث إن أي واقع في الحياة بدأ بحلم،
وبالتالي لابد وأن يكون لدى كل شاب هدف واضح".
وفي رسالته للشعب المصري، قال "علي": "بالنيابة عن كل فرد في القوات المسلحة المصرية أقول للمصريين نحن نعتز بانتمائنا بجيش مصر العظيم، لأنه جيش أعظم شعب في الدنيا، وعندما كنا نرى كل طفل وسيدة كنا نعتز بانتمائنا لهذه المؤسسة". 
لا نتفاوض مع النظام السابق.. والحديث عن ذلك "إهانة للقوات المسلحة" 
وختم العقيد أركان حرب، لقاءه قائلاً: "احتفلوا بأكتوبر ومصر في مستقبل أفضل، ولكل فرد نحن مصريون وهذه دولتنا، وأقول للمصريين تنفسوا هواء أكتوبر بعد 40 عامًا ، مضيفًا: "مصر أكثر أمنًا واستقرارًا، ونحن وأبناؤنا معه لتحقيق هذا الهدف".
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*منصور يعلن تدشين مشروعي تنمية قناة السويس ومحطة الضبعة النووية*
السبت, 05 أكتوير 2013 18:21
أعلن الرئيس عدلي منصور، عن بدء تدشين أولى الخطوات لمشروعين قوميين عملاقين، أولهما البدء في إنشاء محطات نووية للاستخدامات السلمية للطاقة، وستكون الضبعة أول مواقع الدراسة، وهذا المشروع من شأنه أن يحقق للأجيال القادمة أهم متطلبات التنمية المطلوبة، في ظل ما نواجهه من تحديات الطاقة".
وأضاف خلال كلمة وجهها للشعب المصري بمناسبة احتفالات أكتوبر، عن البدء في أولى خطوات مشروع تنمية منطقة قناة السويس، وضمان حقوق المصريين في مشروعات تنميتهم من خلال إنشاء شركات مساهمات وطنية تطرح في الاكتتاب العام.​

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*متظاهرون: "مافيش احتفال ودم الشهداء مابردش"*
السبت, 05 أكتوير 2013 18:26
نظم عدد من المتظاهرين سلسلة بشرية أعلى كوبري قصر النيل، رافعين صور الشهداء منذ ثورة 25 يناير حتى الآن.
وأكد أحد المتظاهرين، أن هدف الوقفة هو تذكير الشعب بدم الشهداء الذي ضاع هباء ولم يأتِ حقهم حتى الآن،
وقال أحد المشاركين في الوقفة: "مافيش احتفال ودم الشهداء لسه مابردش".
وبالتزامن مع تلك الوقفة احتفل مواطنون بميدان التحرير بنصر أكتوبر المجيد وسط تكثيف أمني من قوات الجيش والشرطة.
*الدســتـور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*هددت لوائح الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم كاف، الأهلي بالاستبعاد من دوري أبطال إفريقيا أو إعلان انسحابه* حال عدم موافقته على إعادة مباراته مع القطن الكاميروني كاملة بعد قرار حكم المباراة الزامبي سيكازو جاني برفض استكمالها بسبب الأمطار الغزيرة في ملعب المباراة.
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

قضت محكمة جنايات شبرا الخيمة *بمعاقبة 5 طلاب منتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمعهد الفني الصناعي بشبرا الخيمة بالسجن 5 سنوات مع الشغل والنفاذ* لاتهامهم بالتعدي بالضرب على المواطنين وتحطيم محلاتهم التجارية بالأسلحة والعصي خلال مظاهرة نظمتها الجماعة في شبرا الخيمة لتأييد الرئيس المعزول .

*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

شهدت مدينة العريش قبل قليل محاولة للهجوم على نقطة تمركز أمنى خاصة 
بحراسة استراحة للمحافظة على ىساحل مدينة العريش .
وقال مصدر أمنى،* لـ"اليوم السابع"،* إن مسلحين أطلقوا النار على القوة التى ردت عليهم، فيما قامت قوة أمنية أخرى بملاحقة المهاجمين، فى الوقت الذى أطلقت فيه كافة القوات المرتكزة على ساحل البحر المتوسط نيرانها التحذيرية فى الهواء.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انكر احمد سبيع المتحدث الاعلامي لحزب الحرية و العدالة ، امام نيابة م الجديدة ، تحريضه علي احداث اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري التي راح ضحيتها 54 شخص. و شدد علي ان حزب الحرية و العدالة لم يدع الي التوجه الي دار الحرس الجمهوري والاشتباك مع قوات الجيش.
ومن اتجهوا الي الحرس الجمهوري هم افراد الشعب الرافضين الانقلاب العسكري و المطالبين بعودة محمد مرسي
*الفجــــــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*مقهى يقسّم الزبائن بين "مرسى" و"السيسى" *
*أحد المقاهى بمدينة 6 أكتوبر تقوم بتقسيم الزبائن إلى مؤيد للرئيس المعزول ومؤيد للفريق السيسي.*
يقوم صاحب المقهى بعرض شاشتى لقنوات الجزيرة تكون الشاشة الثابتة دومًا هى قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر والشاشة الثانية الجزيرة الرياضية وبعد إصرار الزبائن على مشاهدة قناة الحياة وتهديدهم لصاحب المقهى بمغادرة المكان استجاب لهم صاحب المقهى ولكنه قام بعمل حواجز بالكراسى بين الشاشتين.​

عند دخولك إلى المقهى تستقبلك لافتتين الأولى توجهك إلى قناة الجزيرة والثانية إلى قناة الحياة.
مالك المقهى إخوانيًا إلا أن الأكثرية من المواطنين يتجاهلون قناة الجزيرة وينسجمون لشاشة قناة الحياة.​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

قال القمص بولس حليم المتحدث باسم الكنيسة الارثوذكسية في بيان له اليوم ان *أجراس الكنائس الارثوذكسية ستدق غداً الاحد في الثانية وخمس دقائق ظهراً* ضمن فاعليات احتفالات الشعب المصري بمرور 40 سنة على انتصارات حرب اكتوبر. وكان البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الاسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية قد شارك صباح اليوم في وضع أكاليل الزهور على النصب التذكاري للجندي المجهول في إطار احتفالات انتصارات أكتوبر.​

*الوفــد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

حشدت تجمعات تنظيم الإخوان بالخارج للتظاهر غدا، ووقفات تأييد أعلنت عنها الجاليات المصرية حول العالم أمام السفارات المصرية وملحقيات الدفاع؛ في محاولة منهم لإفساد الاحتفاليات بذكرى النصر.
*في لندن* يستعينون بالباكستانيين والسوريين من أجل الاشتباك مع مظاهرة تأييد الجيش
*وفي فرنسا* يطردون الفرقة الموسيقية من المركز الثقافي
وقال منسق حركة «تمرد» في أوروبا، أنه تعرض لتهديدات بالقتل من قادة تنظيم الإخوان *في سويسرا،* كما علم أنهم سينظمون مظاهرة ضد الاحتفال بذكرى أكتوبر، حيث يستغلون احتياج بعض الشباب الذي جاء مؤخرا للعمل بالخارج وإغرائهم بالمشاركة في المظاهرات مقابل مبالغ تصل إلى 1000 فرنك سويسري ووجبات وبنزين للسيارة ورحلات حج وعمرة
*الجورنال*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية: خطة شاملة لتأمين الميادين والمنشآت خلال احتفالات أكتوبر..*
*والوزير:التعامل بالرصاص الحى لمواجهة أى اعتداء*






​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*منصة التحرير تبدأ فاعليات الاحتفال بنصر أكتوبر*​ 
*



*​

*ميدان التحرير*
السبت , 05 اكتوبر 2013 20:03
بدأت منصة التحرير فاعليات الاحتفال بانتصارات أكتوبر ومرور أربعين عاما على تحرير سيناء والانتصار على العدو الصهيوني.
ويشارك في هذا الأحتفال عدد من الوزراء وعلى رأسهم وزير الشباب خالد عبد العزيز، 
كما شاركت فرقة المزمار البلدي وعزفت أغنية مصر حبيبتي يا بلدي يا أم الدنيا، وسط فرحة عارمة من الموجودين.
وحمل المواطنين بالميدان أعلام مصر وصور للفريق أول السيسي، وقدموا التحية له، ولجهود القوات المسلحة للتصدي للعدو الغاشم الذي أراد استئصال جزءًا من مصر.​

*الوفد*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكونجرس يوافق على مشروع قانون لسداد مستحقات موظفي الحكومة المتضررين من الإغلاق* 
10/5/2013 9:17 PM
وافق مجلس النواب الأمريكي اليوم السبت، بالإجماع على مشروع قانون يعيد لمئات الآلاف من الموظفين الاتحاديين مستحقاتهم المالية التي حرموا منها بسبب توقف بعض مؤسسات الحكومة الأمريكية. 
وسيتم سداد المستحقات المالية لـ 800 ألف موظف حكومي تم منحهم إجازات غير مدفوعة الأجر بسبب الإغلاق الحكومي بأثر رجعي، بحسب مشروع القانون الذي تم تمريره بواقع 407 أصوات بالموافقة أمام عدم رفض أي عضو، في أول مؤشر على الاتفاق بين الديمقراطيين والجمهوريين.​

*الفجــــــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

دعا الدكتور محمد عبدالمقصود، الداعية السلفي الهارب، جموع الشعب المصري إلى النزول للميادين، غدا الأحد في ذكرى انتصار السادس من أكتوبر.
وحذر عبدالمقصود، الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع من سفك الدماء في الشهر الحرام، قائلاً :" أدعو الشعب المصري لدخول ميدان التحرير"، وتلا قول الله "ادخلوا عليهم الباب فإذا دخلتموه فإنكم غالبون" "والله سبحانه هو من يقدر موعد النصر وفق ما يشاء هو لا ما نشاء نحن، فعلينا الجهاد في سبيل الله وانتظار النصر حتى يأتي به الله".
*الــوفــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المحتفلين بانتصار أكتوبر في التحرير
*​*
*السبت 05/أكتوبر/2013 - 09:25 م
*




*​*
*
تتزايد أعداد المواطنين المشاركين، مساء اليوم، في الاحتفالات التي أقامتها وزارة الشباب بانتصار أكتوبر في ميدان التحرير.
​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

تمكنت وحدة مباحث طهطا بسوهاج من* ضبط 8 من إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول عقب صلاة العشاء* من أهالي مدينة طهطا أمام مسجد الفتح دائرة مركز طهطا وقيامهم بتحريض المواطنين على التعدي على مؤسسات الدولة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

قال "مكرم محمد أحمد " نقيب الصحفيين الأسبق أن جماعة الإخوان المحظورة انتحرت منذ زمن، وأن الأفعال الإجرامية التي تقوم بها أفعال صبيانية متهورة تؤدي إلى مزيد من الكراهية لهذه الجماعة.​

أجبر أهالي مدينة دكرنس بمحافظة الدقهلية إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي على فض مسيرة لهم بقرية ميت مجاهد التابعة لمركز دكرنس أثناء محاولتهم الحشد لإفساد فرحة المصريين في الاحتفال بذكرى حرب أكتوبر، مرددين هتافات معادية للقوات المسلحة والشرطة

أكد مصدر قضائى بالنيابة العامة أن التحقيقات الأولية التي باشرتها النيابة العامة في قضية الخلية الإرهابية التي تم ضبطها مؤخرا بمدينة "الخطاطبة" التابعة لمحافظة المنوفية، كشفت أن أعضاء الخلية هم من المتهمين بارتكاب وقائع العنف والقتل والتخريب واقتحام مركز شرطة كرداسة، وكونوا تنظيما إرهابيا يضم 18 شخصا اعتنقوا أفكارا تكفيرية، قوامها تكفير الحاكم ومعاونيه من الشرطة والقوات المسلحة والخروج عليهم وقتالهم.
​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*يكشف رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس خلال حواره الليلة لبرنامج العاشرة مساءً الذى يقدمه الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى والمذاع عبر فضائية دريم2 مساء *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

باسم يوسف يعاود الظهور على «سي بي سي» منتصف الشهر الجاري
عوده الإعلامى الساخر باسم يوسف، مقدم برنامج «البرنامج»، منتصف الشهر الجاري على فضائية «سي بي سي»، وذلك حسبما أعلنت القناة في خطتها البرامجية الجديدة.
*الدستـــور*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

أوضحت مصادر أنه صدرت تعليمات من الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع لقائد الجيش الميداني الثاني لواء أركان حرب أحمد وصفي بضرورة تطهير جميع المناطق الجبلية لمنع تسلل هذه العناصر الإرهابية إلى عدد من المحافظات الأخرى ويجب تضيق الخناق عليهم خاصة مع معلومات تفيد بوجود عناصر من تنظيم القاعدة بسيناء نظرًا لطبيعة المناطق الجبلية التي يتأقلم عليها الإرهابيون.

تابعت المصادر، أنه عقب وصول هذه التعليمات دفعت قوات الجيش الميداني الثاني بمزيد من القوات للبدء محاصرة هذه المناطق الجبلية وتطهيرها خوفًا من تسلل عناصر إرهابية لعدد من محافظات وأن هناك غرفة عمليات متنقلة لرصد كل التقارير وإبلاغ القيادة بجميع التطورات أولاً بأول.

*البوابه  نيــوز*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

أنهى شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، السلسلة البشرية التى نظموها، مساء اليوم السبت، بشارع جامعة الدول العربية، مع تقاطع شارع شهاب، بحى المهندسين، للمطالبة بعودة محمد مرسى.

ورد المارة على وقفة شباب الإخوان بترديد اسم الفريق السيسى، ودون حدوث أى مشادات وعادت حركة المرور إلى طبيعتها فور انتهاء الوقفة.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*مع وعد بلقاء غدا  في  العاشره  صباحا .. إنشاء  الله*
*تصبحون  علي  خير .. وتصبحي  يامصر  علي  ألف  حب*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. تظاهرة احتفالية للمصريين بنصر أكتوبر فى واشنطن*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:13 
دعت الجالية المصرية فى واشنطن للتظاهر، ظهر اليوم الأحد، احتفالاً بذكرى نصر أكتوبر، وتأييدًا لثورة ٣٠ يونيه.
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يؤمن ماسبيرو وانتظام حركة المرور بطريق الكورنيش*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:16 
كثفت قوات الجيش من تواجدها بمحيط مبنى ماسبيرو وبطريق كورنيش النيل، حيث انتشرت سيارات الشرطة العسكرية

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يدفع بـ6 مدرعات لتأمين مبنى دار القضاء العالى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:11 
دفعت قوات الجيش بـ6مدرعات وعددا كبيرا من الجنود لتأمين مبنى دار القضاء العالى قبل بدء احتفالات أكتوبر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يبطل مفعول قنبلة يدوية بالمنطقة الصناعية بالعاشر من رمضان*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:11 
عثرت أجهزة الأمن بمدينة العاشر من رمضان بمحافظة الشرقية، اليوم، على قنبلة يدوية بالقرب من منطقة الصناعية، بدائرة قسم أول العاشر
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*استمرار غلق ميادين التحرير والاتحادية ورابعة أمام حركة المرور*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:48 
أغلقت الإدارة العامة للمرور اليوم الأحد، ميدان التحرير ومحيط قصر الاتحادية ورابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر أمام حركة المرور

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس "المترو": انتظام الحركة بالخطوط الثلاثة *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:36 
أكد المهندس عبد الله فوزى، رئيس الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو، انتظام الخطوط الثلاثة لمترو الأنفاق، مع وجود تكدس محدود فى بعض المحطات، وبالأخص محطة الشهداء

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء تجمع مواطنين على كوبرى قصر النيل للاحتفال بنصر أكتوبر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:33 
تواصل قوات الجيش إغلاق ميدان التحرير بالحواجز الحديدية والأسلاك الشائكة منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخارجية الكندية: إطلاق سراح اثنين من مواطنينا فى مصر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:22 
قالت وزارة الخارجية الكندية فى وقت متأخر أمس السبت، إن السلطات المصرية أطلقت سراح اثنين من المواطنين الكنديين. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتشار واسع لقوات الجيش بمداخل ومخارج القاهرة *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:15 
عززت قوات الجيش من انتشارها بمداخل ومخارج القاهرة الكبرى، ونفذت القوات المسلحة خطة انتشار واسعة النطاق،التفاصيل

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. الكنائس تدق أجراسها احتفالا بانتصارات أكتوبر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:27 
أعلن البابا تواضروس الثانى عن قيام الكنائس المصرية، فى كافة أنحاء الكرازة المرقصية، بدق أجراسها اليوم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن العام" يضبط 387 قطعة سلاح وينفذ 18738 حكما قضائيا*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:20







واصل قطاع مصلحة الأمن العام بوزارة الداخلية، برئاسة اللواء سيد شفيق، مساعد وزير الداخلية بالتنسيق مع مديريات الأمن وقوات الأمن المركزى، حملاته التفتيشية الموسعة، لإحكام السيطرة الأمنية وبث الشعور بالأمن فى نفوس المواطنين.

وأسفرت جهود الحملات، التى شنت تنفيذاً لتوجيهات محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية على مدى 24 ساعة، عن ضبط 75 قطعة سلاح نارى عبارة عن 6 بندقية آلية، ورشاش و4 بنادق و3 بنادق غير مششخنة و10 طبنجات و51 فرد محلى الصنع، و4 خزن رشاش، و254 طلقة نارية مختلفة الأعيرة، كما تم ضبط 5 قطع سلاح نارى من الأسلحة المستولى عليها من المواقع الشرطية، و281 قطعة سلاح أبيض، و4 سجناء هاربين و210 قضايا مخدرات، و82463 قرصا مخدرا.

كما تم استهداف 11 بؤرة إجرامية بمناطق (المنزلة، المطرية، الجمالية) بمديرية أمن الدقهلية، و(الشيخة شفا) بالفيوم, و(قرية أبو النجاح) بالشرقية, و(المستقبل) بالإسماعيلية، و(الحواتكة, الشامية, المطبعة) بأسيوط بعدة حملات أمنية ضبط خلالها بندقية آلية، و4 فرد محلى الصنع، و13 طلقلة نارية مختلفة الأعيرة، و5 قطع سلاح أبيض، وكمية من مخدر البانجو وزنت (22,05 كيلو جرام)، وتم تنفيذ عدد (75) حكما قضائيا.

وتم ضبط 9 تشكيلات عصابية ضمت 30 متهما ارتكبوا 18 حادث سرقة متنوعة، و15 متهما لقيامهم بارتكاب أعمال البلطجة وحوادث السرقات بالإكراه وبحوزتهم 17 قطعة سلاح أبيض، وفى مجال تنفيذ الأحكام تم تنفيذ 18738 حكما قضائيا متنوعا، وفى مجال ضبط السيارات المُبلغ بسرقتها، تم ضبط 23 سيارة مُبلغ بسرقتها، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال كل واقعة على حدة، وجار استمرار الحملات الأمنية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"القوى الثورية" : الإخوان لن يستطيعوا الاندساس وسط جماهير التحرير*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الكرامة": على الجماهير الثبات بالميادين لو استخدمت الجماعة العنف*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:35 
أكد أمين إسكندر القيادى بحزب الكرامة، أن أعضاء المحظورة يسعون للصدام مع الشعب اليوم فى احتفالات ذكرى نصر أكتوبر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الإخوان" تضع قائمة بمسيرات مفاجئة تنطلق من عدة مساجد ظهراً*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 
كشفت مصادر بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن الجماعة وضعت قائمة بعدد من المساجد التى ستخرج منها المسيرات التى تنظمها الجماعة اليوم الأحد

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإسكان:المحافظات بدأت تطبيق قرار منع توصيل المرافق للمبانى المخالفة*

أكد الدكتور حسن علام أنه جار تعديل قانون البناء، بحيث يكون قادر على إلغاء هذه الظاهرة بشكل نهائى، ولا يسمح باستثناء أى مخالف مهما كان حجمه.

وأشار إلى أن هناك بعض المحافظين، بدأوا فى تطبيق قرار مجلس الوزراء، بمنع توصيل المرافق للمبانى المخالفة، لافتا إلى أن وزير الإسكان أكد أنه سيتم إزالة المخالفات حفاظا على الرقعة الزراعية، وخاصة أن مصر فقدت حوالى 36 ألف فدان من أجود أراضيها فى الفترة الماضية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش سيطلق النار فورا على أى معتد على قواته بالميادين*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تواصل ملاحقة العناصر الإرهابية بكرداسة* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 
تواصل قوات الأمن اليوم (الأحد) عمليات تطهير كرداسة، بحثاً عن العناصر المختبئة فى البؤر الإجرامية، وملاحقة المتورطين فى اقتحام مركز شرطة كرداسة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عمليات خاصة" ونشر تشكيلات بمحيط السجون لتأمينها خلال* *الاحتفالات*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:29 
أكد مصدر أمنى بقطاع مصلحة السجون، أنه تم نشر تشكيلات أمنية وقوات من العمليات الخاصة، بالاشتراك مع رجال القوات المسلحة فى محيط السجون بالبلاد، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن الدولة تحبس عضوا بـ"القسام" و4 بتهمة قتل ضباط قسم كرداسة *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:28 
أمرت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا بحبس عضو من كتائب القسام و4 آخرين 15 يوما لاتهامهم باقتحام وقتل ضباط قسم كرداسة. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة "الشباب" من أمام نادى القاهرة للاحتفال بنصر أكتوبر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:21 
انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة وزارة الشباب للاحتفال بأعياد انتصارات أكتوبر من أمام نادى القاهرة الرياضى، فى طريقها إلى ماسبيرو.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى فى محيط جامعة عين شمس والأمن الإدارى يتولى تأمين الحرم*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:17 
يشهد محيط جامعة عين شمس بشارع الخليفة المأمون تواجدا أمنيا كثيفا من قبل قوات الجيش، وذلك لتأمين المداخل الرئيسية المؤدية لمحيط وزارة الدفاع

*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*منصة التحرير تبدأ احتفالها بذكرى أكتوبر بتوجيه التحية للسيسى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:13 
بدأت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير، اليوم الأحد، فعاليات احتفالات نصر أكتوبر من خلال توجيه تحيه للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى

*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*سيولة مرورية بميادين وشوارع الجيزة وانتشار ضباط المرور*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:58 
أكد مصدر أمنى بالإدارة العامة لمرور الجيزة، أن الحالة المرورية بميادين وشوارع المحافظة هادئة ولا توجد أى كثافات مرورية نتيجة حصول المواطنين إجازة للاحتفال بنصر أكتوبر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*توافد عناصر"المحظورة" أمام مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:47 
بدأ عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة فى التوافد، صباح اليوم الأحد، أمام مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر، استعداداً للانطلاق فى مسيرات متجهة لميدان التحرير

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*بلاغ بوجود قنبلة بـ"قصر العينى" يثير الذعر بين المواطنين*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:43 
أثارت حقيبة سوداء اللون، ملقاة بجوار جريدة روزاليوسف بمنطقة "قصر العينى"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى بمحيط "الدفاع" قبل الاحتفال بذكرى أكتوبر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:42 
شهد محيط وزارة الدفاع، صباح اليوم الأحد، تكثيفاً أمنياً، حيث تمركزت 3 مدرعات، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*طائرات حربية تحلق فى سماء ميدان التحرير احتفالا بنصر أكتوبر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:26 
حلقت منذ قليل مقاتلات إف 16 فى سماء القاهرة الكبرى، فى إطار العروض التى تقدمها القوات الجوية للاحتفال بالعيد الأربعين لانتصارات أكتوبر المجيدة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يغلق الشوارع المؤدية للاتحادية قبل ساعات من احتفالية أكتوبر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:24 
أغلقت قوات الحرس الجمهورى محيط قصر الاتحادية والشوارع المؤدية إليه من صباح يوم الأحد.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر "المحظورة" يلصقون إشارات "رابعة" على جدران مسجد السلام*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:52 
قام منذ قليل عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، بلصق عدد من الصور الصفراء المدون عليها أربع أصابع فى إشارة إلى "رابعة العدوية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*بوابات إلكترونية وشرطة نسائية بمحيط "طلعت حرب" تحسبا لوجود مندسين*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشهاد شرطى إثر هجوم إرهابى على قسم شرطة بشمال سيناء *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:57 
استشهد، صباح اليوم الأحد، بالعريش أمين شرطة، فى هجوم إرهابى على قسم شرطة ثالث العريش بمحافظة شمال سيناء.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*بوابة روز اليوسف : أجهزة الأمن أحبطت محاولة لتفجير جراج المؤسسة ومحطة لتموين الغاز بتقاطع شارعي قصر العيني وأمين سامي..وجارى تمشيط المنطقة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*قيادى إخوانى: تعليمات بـالاعتصام بالنهضة وسفنكس حال عدم دخول التحرير*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:14 
أكد قيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، أنه تم اختيار ميدانى النهضة وسفنكس، كمكان للاعتصام فى حال استحالة دخول ميدان التحرير.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تشديدات أمنية بـ"رابعة العدوية" واستمرار إغلاقه أمام حركة السيارات*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:15 
يشهد ميدان رابعة العدوية حالة من الهدوء النسبى مع استمرار إغلاقه أمام حركة السيارات. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مواطنون يوزعون الزهور على جنود وزارة الدفاع *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:16 
قام عدد من المواطنين بتوزيع الزهور على قوات الجيش المتواجدة بمحيط وزارة الدفاع بكوبرى القبة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الدستور": داوود يتألم "نفسيًّا" بعد اعتداء الإخوان عليه*

الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:34 
أكد الدكتور حسام عبد الغفار الأمين العام لحزب الدستور، أن المتحدث الإعلامى للحزب يتألم نفسيًّا أكثر من تألمه جسديًّا بعد اعتداء أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

أحبطت قوات الأمن المتمركزة على مدخل ميدان التحرير من ناحية كوبرى قصر النيل محاولة إخوانية للتسلل إلى ميدان التحرير وإثارة الفوضى بالميدان وذلك بضبطها لأحد العناصر في أثناء دخول الميدان اليوم الأحد ويرتدى "تي شرت" رابعة تحت ملابسه بالإضافة إلى عدد من إشارات رابعة داخل حقيبته.
أتى ذلك في أثناء عملية التفتيش الذاتى التى يقوم بها رجال الأمن للمواطنين في أثناء دخولهم الميدان
 
*الوفـــد *
الأحد , 06 اكتوبر 2013 12:16 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم السابع*​

شهدت محطات السكة الحديد تواجداً أمنياً مكثفاً، بالأخص الرئيسية منها، وأحاطت محطة مصر بالقاهرة قوات الشرطة التى طوقتها من الخارج، وسط استنفار أمنى تحسباً لمواجهة المظاهرات التى دعت إليها جماعة الإخوان تزامناً مع احتفالات أكتوبر.​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى إن الرئيس الأسبق حسنى مبارك سيظل قيد الإقامة الجبرية، وأن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى ليس معتقلًا ولكنه محبوس طبقًا للقانون وليس لإجراءات استثنائية.
وأكد أن سرية محبس "مرسي" ليست إجراءً تعسفيًا ولكن لسلامته وحمايته.
وأضاف أن الدولة حريصة على إنهاء المرحلة الانتقالية فى مواعيدها المقررة، رافضًا إطلاق وصف الأيدى المرتعشة على وزارته ، معتبرًا أن فض اعتصامى ميدانى رابعة العدوية والنهضة خير شاهد على ذلك .
*صحيفة "عكاظ" السعودية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

نجحت أجهزة الأمن في إحباط محاولة تفجير الجراج الخاص بمؤسسة روز اليوسف، ومحطة لتموين الغاز بتقاطع شارعي قصر العيني وأمين سامي.​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*




*​
*مسيرة تجوب ميدان التحرير وتهتف ضد الإخوان فى احتفالات أكتوبر*

الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:00
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

استشهد، صباح اليوم الأحد، بالعريش أمين شرطة، فى هجوم إرهابى على قسم شرطة ثالث العريش بمحافظة شمال سيناء.

وقال مصدر أمنى، إن مسلحين يستقلون سيارة خاصة أطلقوا النار على أمين شرطة "حمدى عبد العزيز" أمام قسم شرطة ثالث العريش وفروا هاربين، وتوفى على الفور فى مستشفى العريش العسكرى.

*

* ​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

أجبرت طائرتان حربيتان تركيتان من طراز (إف – 16) أقلعتا من قاعدة (مرزيفون) بغربى تركيا، طائرة تابعة للسلاح الجوى السورى الرجوع داخل الحدود التركية السورية على إثر اقتراب الطائرة السورية من الأجواء التركية.
 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:17
*صحيفة (حرييت)*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

قام عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة المشاركين في مسيرة مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون بوضع أكياس بلاستيكية وإشارات رابعة الصفراء على أرقام السيارات الخاصة بهم خوفا من سهولة تتبعها من قبل قوات الشرطة. 

*فيتــــــــــــــو*
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

تجمع المئات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول، أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادي، رافعين أعلام "رابعة" والأعلام المصرية وصورة الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي، منددين بما أسموه "الانقلاب العسكري"، ولم يعلنوا عن اتجاه المسيرة حتى الآن.
​*الــوطــن *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنصار "المحظورة" يصلون شارع السودان ويشعلون الشماريخ*

الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:15 
وصل قبل قليل عدد من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" المنطلقين فى مسيرة من مسجدى المحروسة والرضوان بشارع أحمد عرابى بالمهندسين إلى شارع السودان

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنصار المحظورة يحاولون اقتحام نقطة شرطة دلجا بالمنيا والأمن يتصدى لهم*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:12 
أكد شهود عيان من أهالى قرية دلجا أن أنصار الجماعة المحظورة نظمت مسيره عقب صلاة الظهر متجهة إلى نقطة الشرطة 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على عناصر بـ"المحظورة" حاولوا التظاهر أمام "القائد إبراهيم" *

الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:12 
قامت القوات الأمنية بإحكام عملية التأمين بمحيط مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، اليوم الأحد، بعد محاولة عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تحرك مسيرة "المحظورة" من ميدان الجيزة إلى الهرم‎*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:03 
تحركت مسيرة لعناصر الجماعة المحظورة من ميدان الجيزة منذ دقائق باتجاه شارع الهرم بالجيزة حاملين شعارات رابعة العدوية، مرددين هتافات ضد الجيش والشرطة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المهندسين" تستقبل أنصار المحظورة بأغنية "تسلم الأيادى" والزغاريد*

الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:59 
استقبل قاطنو شارع أحمد عرابى بالمهندسين ظهر اليوم الأحد، تجمعات عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة بأغنية تسلم الأيادى والزغاريد وصور الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى احتفالا بمرور ٤٠ عاما على ذكرى انتصار حرب أكتوبر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المحظورة" تسب الجيش وترفع الأحذية أمام صور عبد الناصر بالمهندسين*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:53 
بدأ قبل قليل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" مسيرتهم من مسجدى المحروسة والرضوان بشارع أحمد عرابى بالمهندسين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالى دوران شبرا يرفعون صور "السيسى" و"السادات" احتفالا بـ"أكتوبر"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:52 
شهد دوران شبرا تجمع الأهالى المؤيدين للقوات المسلحة، وقاموا برفع الأعلام وصور الفريق أول السيسى والزعيم الراحل محمد أنور السادات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجمع "المحظورة" أمام "الريان" بالمعادى استعدادا للانطلاق لـ"التحرير"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:43 
تجمع عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادى، عقب صلاة الظهر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*‏أهالى "العجوزة" يبدأون احتفالات أكتوبر بالمشاركة بتجميل ميدان سفنكس*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:39 
بدأ صباح اليوم، الأحد، حى العجوزة بالاحتفال بذكرى مرور ٤٠ عاما على انتصار حرب ٦ أكتوبر بتزيين ميدان سفنكس بأعلام مصر .

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الفنون الشعبية" تعزف السلام الوطنى من أعلى منصة "التحرير"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:22 
بدأت فرقة البيت الفنى للفنون الشعبية من وزارة الثقافة، فى عزف مقطوعات وطنية أعلى المنصة بميدان التحرير

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر "المحظورة" يحاولون اقتحام نقطة شرطة دلجا بالمنيا* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:29 
أكد شهود عيان أن عناصر المحظورة بقرية دلجا بالنيا نظمت مسيره عقب صلاة الظهر متجهة إلى نقطة الشرطة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*فقرات استعراضية وكورال غنائى على أنغام الموسيقى بحديقة الأزهر* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:30 
قامت إدارة الزيتون التعليمية بالقاهرة بتقديم مجموعة من الفتيات، لعمل فقرة استعراضية ورقصة شعبية على أنغام الموسيقى المصاحبة لعرض الفقرة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول مسيرة من الشرقية لدار القضاء للاحتفال بذكرى انتصارات أكتوبر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:34 
وصلت منذ قليل، مسيرة تضم العشرات من أهالى محافظة الشرقية إلى دار القضاء العالى للاحتفال بذكرى انتصارات حرب أكتوبر وتأيد للجيش وللفريق السيسى. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة "المحظورة" من جسر السويس فى اتجاه حى عين شمس*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:35 
احتشد عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، ظهر اليوم الأحد، عند تقاطع شارع أحمد عصمت مع جسر السويس، ثم انطلقوا بمسيرة باتجاه حى عين شمس، وذلك للالتحام بمسيرة أخرى داخل هذا الحى، رافعين شعارات رابعة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*القضاء الأعلى يوافق على انتداب 15 قاضيا للجنة العليا للانتخابات*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:38 
وافق مجلس القضاء الأعلى برئاسة المستشار حامد عبد الله على طلب المستشار عادل عبد الحميد وزير العدل بانتداب 15 قاضيا.


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة "المحظورة" من "الريان" بالمعادى لـ"الملك الصالح"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:47 
انطلقت منذ قليل، مسيرة عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، بعد تجمعهم، من أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادى، معلنين توجههم إلى محطة مترو أنفاق المعادى ونزولهم محطة الملك الصالح.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تحقق مع شخص حاول دخول التحرير خافيا "تيشرتات رابعة"* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:54 
تباشر نيابة قصر النيل برئاسة المستشار سمير حسن التحقيق مع شخص حاول دخول الميدان، ويخفى داخل ملابسه، "تيشرتات" تحمل إشارة "رابعة"، بعد اندساسه وسط المواطنين المتواجدين بالميدان للاحتفال بالذكرى الأربعين لنصر السادس من أكتوبر.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعد فشلهم فى الحشد.. "الإخوان" يتحركون فى مجموعات متفرقة إلى "رمسيس"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:58 
تحرك منذ قليل العشرات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمجموعات متفرقة من أمام مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر فى طريقهم إلى ميدان رمسيس، بعدما فشلوا فى حشد المتظاهرين بمدينة نصر.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تنتقل للتحقيق مع 22 إخوانيا حاولوا دخول رابعة*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:00 
انتقل منذ قليل فريق من النيابة العامة إلى قسم شرطة أول مدينة نصر للتحقيق مع 22 متهما من المنتمين للمحظورة منهم 10 سيدات حاولوا الدخول إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة لـ"المحظورة" من أمام عمرو بن العاص إلى "التحرير"* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:02 
انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة من أمام مسجد عمرو بن العاص بمصر القديمة متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير ، رافعة شعارات" رابعة".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتباك مرورى بـ"صلاح سالم" بسبب مسيرة "المحظورة" * 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:03 
تسببت مسيرة جماعة الإخوان التى انطلقت من مسجد الرحمن الرحيم بطريق صلاح سالم التى يشارك فيها المئات من الإخوان فى ارتباك مرورى. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*توافد سكان مصر الجديدة على "الاتحادية" للاحتفال بذكرى أكتوبر *

الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:03 
توافد عدد من سكان مصر الجديدة على محيط قصر اﻻتحادية، ظهر اليوم الأحد، للاحتفال بذكرى السادس من أكتوبر المجيد.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى بمحطات الكهرباء تحسباً لمظاهرات "المحظورة"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:23 
شهدت محطات توليد الكهرباء، فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية، تكثيفاً أمنياً من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة، تحسباً لحدوث أى أعمال شغب تستهدف محطات التوليد لتؤدى إلى قطع التيار على المواطنين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعضاء ‏"المحظورة" يحاولون اقتحام مكتبة بشارع شهاب بالمهندسين*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:23 
وصل قبل قليل أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" المنطلقين فى مسيرة من مسجدى المحروسة والرضوان بشارع أحمد عرابى إلى شارع سوريا بالمهندسين، رافعين أعلاما صفراء لعلامة رابعة العدوية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مؤذن "النور" بالعباسية يكبر احتفالا فى توقيت عبور الجيش المصرى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:25 
قام مؤذن مسجد النور فى العباسية، بالتكبير وذلك فى الساعة الثانية وخمس دقائق، والذى هو وقت عبور قوات الجيش المصرى إلى سيناء واسترجاع الأراضى المصرية من الكيان الصهيونى1973.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*رجال المرور يرفعون السيارات المخالفة والمتهالكة بمحيط "التحرير"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:31 
قام رجال الإدارة العامة للمرور برفع السيارات المخالفة المتواجدة فى الشوارع المحيطة بميدان التحرير، صباح اليوم الأحد، وذلك لتفويت الفرصة على الخارجين على القانون .​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الرى: اقتراح أديس أبابا بمشاركة مصر فى بناء سد النهضة "مبشر"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:47
*




*
*الدكتور محمد عبد المطلب وزير الموارد المائية والرى* 
فى أول رد فعل على تصريحات رئيس الوزراء الإثيوبى، أكد الدكتور محمد عبد المطلب، وزير الموارد المائية والرى، أن هذه التصريحات إيجابية، لكننا ننتظر أن يتم تطبيقها بشكل عملى على أرض الواقع، من خلال عدة إجراءات محددة، أهمها تنفيذ توصيات اللجنة الثلاثية الدولية بكل دقة، والاتفاق على سنوات ملء خزان السد، وأسلوب تشغيله وإدارته.​

وأضاف عبد المطلب، فى تصريحات صحفية اليوم، أنه فى حالة تحقق تلك الخطوات فإن مصر على استعداد للمشاركة فى تشغيل وإدارة السد، وأيضا المساهمة فى بنائه بما نملكه من خبرات فنية فى مجال بناء السدود والخزانا
وشدد عبد المطلب على أن تلك النقاط التنفيذية ليست فى صالح مصر وحدها لكنها فى صالح مصر والسودان وإثيوبيا، كدول لها علاقة مباشرة بسد النهضة تتأثر به وتؤثر عليه، موضحا أن مصر ترحب بوضع كل الإمكانيات الفنية للخبراء المصريين فى مجال السدود لتكون فى خدمة عملية شعوب الحوض.

من ناحية أخرى، أكد مصدر مسئول بملف مياه النيل ترحيب مصر بتصريحات رئيس الوزراء الإثيوبى "ديسالين" بشأن مشاركة مصر والسودان، والمساهمة فى إنشاء سد النهضة، والتى قد يراها البعض تمثل نقطة تحول فى الموقف الإثيوبى، لافتا إلى أنها خطوة مبشرة نحو تغيير المواقف، وأن مصر فى ظل هذه التصريحات على استعداد تام للمناقشة مع الجانب الإثيوبى حول قواعد تشغيل السد التى تشمل فترات الملء وقواعده بما لا يؤثر على الوارد لمصر من مياه النيل من الهضبة الإثيوبية.

وأضاف المصدر، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ*"اليوم السابع"،* أن المناقشات مع الجانب الإثيوبى تتضمن أيضا التعرف على أساليب إدارة الجانب الإثيوبى للسد على مدار العام، وآليات المساهمة فى إنشاء السد وفقا للمعايير التى سوف يتم الاتفاق عليها.

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسيرة لـ"المحظورة" تصل ميدان المطرية وسط تكبيرات العيد*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:50 
وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة لأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة لميدان المطرية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلطات المطار تغلق المجال الجوى بسبب عروض الطائرات العسكرية* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:53 
قامت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولى اليوم الأحد بإغلاق المجال الجوى، وأوقفت إقلاع أو هبوط رحلات الطيران بسبب عروض القوات الجوية بمناسبة احتفالات أكتوبر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بالحجارة والشوم بين أنصار المحظورة والأهالى بـ"المهندسين"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:57 
وقعت اشتباكات بالحجارة منذ قليل بين أنصار جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" وقاطنى شارع شهاب بالمهندسين عقب قيام الإخوان بترديد عبارات مسيئة للجيش

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز على عناصر "المحظورة" بمحيط "الفورسيزون"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:00 
أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع، على مسيرة عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة القادمة من الملك الصالح، أمام فندق الفورسيزون

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على 3 عضوات بالمحظورة أمام دار القضاء العالى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:00 
ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية المتمركزة أمام دار القضاء القبض على 3 سيدات يشتبه فى انتمائهن للجماعة المحظورة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسيرة "المحظورة" بالجيزة تتجه لشارع السودان ومواطنة ترفع صورة السيسى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:03 
صعدت مسيرة جماعة الإخوان المحظورة كوبرى الجيزة، فى اتجاهها إلى شارع السودان بعد أن جابت العديد من الشوارع القريبة من الميدان وشارع الهرم. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر "المحظورة" يقطعون شارع التحرير بالدقى ويرفعون إشارات "رابعة"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:07 
خرجت مسيرة لعناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، من شارع مصدق بالدقى فى اتجاه ميدان التحرير، وقطع الإخوان شارع التحرير أسفل كوبرى الدقى رافعين شعارات رابعة العدوية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين أهالى الدقى والإخوان بالخرطوش والحجارة*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:25 
وقعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين أهالى منطقة الدقى وعناصر الاخوان بسبب كتابة الاخوان عبارات مسيئة للجيش على الجدران

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأهالى يجبرون مسيرة إخوانية للتوجه إلى "رمسيس" بدلا من "التحرير"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:26 
أجبر أهالى منطقة التحرير مسيرة لأعضاء المحظورة من مسجد "الرحمن الرحيم"، إلى تغيير وجهتها من ناحية ميدان التحرير إلى ميدان رمسيس

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على العشرات من "المحظورة" بطريق كورنيش النيل*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:31 
ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى ورجال المباحث القبض على العشرات من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأهالى و"المحظورة" أمام محطة مترو كلية الزراعة *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:32 
وقعت اشتباكات عنيفة منذ قليل، بين ركاب المترو بمحطة كلية الزراعة وعدد من عناصر الإخوان المحظورة أثناء تنظيمهم مسيرة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*منصة "هليوبوليس" تعلن عن بدء احتفالات ذكرى انتصار أكتوبر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:32 
بدأ منذ قليل تشغيل المنصة المتواجدة أمام نادى هليوبوليس للاحتفال بذكرى السادس من أكتوبر المجيد، وتشغيل عدد من الأغانى الوطنية والثورية
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*لافتات بالإسكندرية تطالب السيسى بخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:34 
قام عدد من أهالى منطقة محطة الرمل بتعليق لافتات تطالب الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى بخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، تحت مسمى "بأمر الشعب".​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*طائرات الجيش تلقى هدايا تذكارية على المواطنين فى الميادين*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:38 
بدأت، منذ قليل، طائرات القوات المسلحة فى إلقاء الهدايا التذكارية وأعلام مصر على المواطنين المتواجدين فى ميادين مصر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تفض تظاهرة للمحظورة بشارع رمسيس* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:41 
بدأت قوات الأمن بفض تظاهرة لأعضاء "الإخوان المسلمين" المحظورة بشارع رمسيس من أمام مسجد الفتح وتقوم قوات الجيش بتأمين الميدان لمنع حدوث الاشتباكات
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تفرق مسيرة الإخوان بالدقى بإطلاق قنابل غاز*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:41 
فرقت قوات الأمن مسيرة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمنطقة الدقى، بعد أن قامت بإطلاق عدد كبير من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على 14 من عناصر "المحظورة" بعد تفريقهم من أمام مسجد سيدى بشر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:41 
طاردت قوات أمن الإسكندرية مرة أخرى عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، وقامت بتفريقهم من أمام مسجد سيدى بشر، فيما ألقت القبض على 14 آخرين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالى بنى مزار يلقون المياه على مسيرة لـ"المحظورة" بالمنيا *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:42 
أعلن محمد الحمبولى، أمين حزب حراس الثورة انطلاق مسيرة مؤيدة للجيش فى ذكرى الاحتفالات بنصر أكتوبر عقب صلاة العصر تجوب الشوارع وتنتهى أمام مدرسة الزهراء حيث المنصة المعدة للاحتفالات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعضاء "المحظورة" يؤدون صلاة العصر بشارع رمسيس *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:44 
أدى أنصار عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة صلاة العصر بشارع رمسيس مما تسبب فى إرباك الحالة المرورية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز بشارع رمسيس لمنع الإخوان من الوصول للتحرير*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:45 
أطلقت قوات الأمن تطلق طلقات تحذيرية وقنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع على عناصر الجماعة المحظورة المتجمعين بشارع رمسيس.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تواصل مطاردة عناصر "المحظورة" بالسيدة زينب*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:46 
استمرت قوات الأمن المركزى فى مطاردة عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، بمحيط منطقة السيدة زينب. ​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 20 إخوانياً وبحوزتهم قنابل حاولوا وضعها بمحطة مترو كلية الزراعة *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:48​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعزيزات أمنية تصل شارع "رمسيس" وسط تبادل إطلاق كثيف للنيران*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:49 
وصلت، منذ قليل، سيارة إسعاف ومدرعتان من القوات الخاصة وتعزيزات أمنية لشارع رمسيس للسيطرة على الاشتباكات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر الإخوان برمسيس يصلون ميدان عبد المنعم رياض* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:51 
وصل عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، عبر شارع رمسيس، إلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض، فى محاولة منهم دخول ميدان التحرير، من ناحية المتحف المصرى، وتحركت مدرعتين تابعتين لقوات الأمن المركزى للتصدى لهم فورا.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على ١٣ من عناصر "المحظورة" بـشارع "التحرير"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:51 
ألقت قوات الشرطة والجيش عصر اليوم الأحد، القبض على ١٣ من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يفرق مسيرة "الاستقامة" و"خاتم المرسلين" بالغاز المسيل للدموع* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:52 
قامت قوات الأمن بتفريق المتظاهرين بمنطقة الدقى لمسيرة مسجدى الاستقامة وخاتم المرسلين القادمة من منطقة فيصل عن طريق القنابل المسلية للدموع

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالى الدقى يجبرون عناصر "المحظورة" على التراجع إلى شارع "مصدق"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:53 
تراجع عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ‏"المحظورة" عصر اليوم الأحد، إلى شارع مصدق بالدقى بعد نشوب اشتباكات مع الأهالى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على عدد من عناصر المحظورة إثر اعتدائهم على أهالى الدقى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:56 
ألقت أجهزة الأمن القبض على عدد من عناصر المحظورة بمساعدة الأهالى بمنطقة الدقى أثناء مشاركتهم

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالى شبرا يشكلون لجانا شعبية أمام قسم الساحل*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:59 
قامت إدارة مترو الأنفاق بغلق عدد من المحطات الموجودة فى شارع شبرا، ومنها المحطة الموجودة أمام شارع خلوصى، والتى تجمع عندها أهالى شبرا المؤيدين للقوات المسلحة، بالإضافة إلى المحطة الموجودة أمام قهوة الصحافة فى دوران شبرا.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعضاء "المحظورة" تهاجم الجيش بالخرطوش والألعاب النارية بالدقى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:10 
واصل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عصر اليوم الأحد الهجوم على قوات الجيش والأمن المركزى بالأسلحة الخرطوش والألعاب النارية بميدان الدقى بشارع التحرير.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر المحظورة يشعلون النار فى إطارات السيارات بشارع رمسيس *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:10 
قام عناصر جماعه الإخوان المتظاهرين بشارع رمسيس بإشعال إطارات السيارات فى وسط الشارع لمواجه قوات الأمن

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الإخوان"يتجمعون أمام مترو"البحوث"ويشعلون النيران فى إطارات السيارات*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:10 
تجمع عدد من عناصر الإخوان أمام محطة مترو البحوث، وقاموا بالتحرك مرة أخرى باتجاه منطقة الدقى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تحرك 3 سيارات أمن مركزى لفض اشتباكات رمسيس*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:13 
تحركت 3 سيارات أمن مركزى ومدرعتان من عبد المنعم رياض متجهين إلى فض الاشتباك فى ميدان رمسيس. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الصحة": حالة وفاة و11 مصابًا بالقاهرة والمحافظات خلال اشتباكات اليوم*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:13 
أكد الدكتور خالد الخطيب، رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية العاجلة والحرجة بوزارة الصحة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن حصيلة الاشتباكات المتفرقة الدائرة بمناطق متفرقة بالقاهرة .​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر المحظورة يطلقون الأعيرة النارية على الأمن والأهالى برمسيس*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:14 
قام عناصر المحظورة المتواجدون بشارع رمسيس بإطلاق أعيرة خرطوش على قوات الأمن وأهالى وسط البلد،التفاصيل

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يفرق مسيرة للإخوان بشارع "الثلاثينى" بالإسماعيلية*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:21 
فرقت قوات الشرطة التابعة لقسم ثان الإسماعيلية مسيرة لأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة عصر الأحد بشارع الثلاثينى، بطلقات تحذيرية وقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يدفع بتعزيزات إضافية للسيطرة على اشتباكات "رمسيس"* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:27 
دفعت الأجهزة الأمنية بتشكيلين أمن مركزى ومصفحتين لمنع أعضاء "المحظورة" من التقدم إلى ميدان التحرير.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يفرق مسيرة لـ"المحظورة" بالكورنيش حاولت دخول "التحرير"*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:32 
قامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع على مسيرة الإخوان المحظورة كانت متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير من ناحية شارع الكورنيش

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق شارع الخليفة المأمون بـ4 دبابات* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:35 
أغلق رجال القوات المسلحة، منذ قليل، شارع الخليفة المأمون من اتجاه العباسية باستخدام 4 دبابات، وذلك لتأمين المنشآت.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر"المحظورة"يعتدون على سيدة اعترضت على تعطيلهم المرور بحدائق القبة*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:36 
اعتدى عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، أثناء مرورهم بميدان حدائق القبة، على بعض السيارات، وقاموا بتحطيم زجاج سيارة لسيدة اعترضت على تعطيلهم الحركة المرورية بالميدان.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*جهاز الأسعاف على قناة أون تى فى: 15 قتيل و 83 مصاب حصيلة الأشتباكات بين الأخوان والأهالى حتى الآن​*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول مسيرة لـ"المحظورة" إلى ميدان المطرية* ​

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مواطن يرفع البيادة فى وجه الإخوان المقبوض عليهم بطريق كورنيش النيل*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:37 
رفع أحد المواطنين البيادة فى وجه عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة المقبوض عليها فى شارع كورنيش النيل من قبل قوات الأمن المركزى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على 20 من عناصر "المحظورة" بمحيط قصر العينى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:40 
ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى، القبض على قرابة 20 شخصًا من عناصر الإخوان المحظورة، بمحيط قصر العينى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*طوارئ لتأمين 23 طردًا مشعًا قادمة من تركي*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:44 
اتخذت سلطات قرية البضائع بمطار القاهرة اليوم الأحد، إجراءات مشددة لتأمين تفريغ ونقل 23 طردًا مشعًا قادمة من تركيا لصالح شركة "سيمتوتريد"، لاستخدامها فى علاج الأورام بعدد من المستشفيات والمراكز الطبية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعضاء المحظورة يطلقون الرصاص على أهالى الأزبكية*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:47 
تبادل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان وأهالى الأزبكية بتراشق الحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة أسفل كوبرى الجلاء، بالقرب من قسم الأزبكية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألتراس أهلاوى يمنع الإخوان من الوصول إلى التحرير*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:47 
انضم العشرات من ألتراس أهلاوى لصفوف أهالى وسط البلد وقوات الأمن، لمنع عناصر "المحظورة" من الوصول لميدان التحرير.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 17 من عناصر "المحظورة" بحوزتهم مولوتوف وشماريخ بالدقى* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:49 
أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، أن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على 17 من عناصر "المحظورة" فى الاشتباكات التى دارت بينهم ورجال الأمن بالدقى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 43 من "المحظورة" فى اشتباكات محيط ميدان التحرير*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:51 
أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، أن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على 43 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" فى الاشتباكات.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*٨‏ مروحيات أباتشى تحلق بسماء ميدان "الدقى" لمتابعة الاشتباكات*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:53 
عززت قوات الجيش مساء اليوم الأحد، من تواجدها بميدان الدقى بـ٨ مروحيات من طراز أباتشى لمتابعة الاشتباكات بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*منصة العباسية تبدأ الاحتفال بذكرى أكتوبر بأغنية "تسلم الأيادى"*

الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:55 
بدأت منصة ميدان العباسية الاحتفال بذكرى نصر أكتوبر بأغنية "تسلم الأيادى".

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*منصة العباسية تبدأ الاحتفال بذكرى أكتوبر بأغنية "تسلم الأيادى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:55 
بدأت منصة ميدان العباسية الاحتفال بذكرى نصر أكتوبر بأغنية "تسلم الأيادى".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الشرطة تطلق قنابل الغاز لتفريق مسيرة لـ"المحظورة" بسوهاج *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:55 
تشهد مدينة طما الآن اشتباكات بين عدد من أعضاء الجماعة الإسلامية وجماعة الإخوان من ناحية وقوات الشرطة من ناحية أخرى أثناء مسيرة تم تنظيمها اليوم بشوارع المدينة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعضاء "المحظورة" يحرقون سيارتى أمن مركزى بالمنيل* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:57 
قام أنصار المحظورة بإشعال النيران فى سيارتى أمن مركزى بمحيط منيل الروضة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالى الدقى يحتجزون أتوبيسًا لـ"المحظورة" وبه كميات من البطاطين* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:10 
تمكن عدد من الأهالى بمنطقة الدقى من احتجاز أتوبيس تابع لجماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" وبه كميات كبير من البطاطين ومعدات جاهزة للاعتصام

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن والأهالى يطردون عناصر "المحظورة" من ميدان رمسيس* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:13 
تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية والأهالى، من طرد عناصر "المحظورة" من محيط ميدان رمسيس وإجبارهم على التراجع باتجاه غمرة والشوارع الجانبية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*توقف المرور بالشوارع والميادين بالقاهرة والجيزة بسبب الاشتباكات* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:14 
توقف الحركة المرورية فى عدد من شوارع القاهرة والجيزة بسبب الاشتباكات التى تدور فى عدة مناطق بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" وقوات الأمن لتفريق تظاهراتهم والتى تهدف لاحتلال ميدان التحرير والاعتصام فيه.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن القاهرة: ضبط 166من عناصر "المحظورة" فى اشتباكات محيط "التحرير"* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:35 
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة، أن قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين محيط ميدان التحرير تمكنت من ضبط 166 من عناصر "المحظورة" خلال الاشتباكات التى دارت بينهم وقوات الأمن فى الشوارع الجانبية المؤدية إلى ميدان التحرير. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان يطلقون الخرطوش فى "رمسيس" وقوات الأمن ترد بقنابل الغاز*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:38 
شهد شارع رمسيس اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن وعناصر الجماعة المحظورة لمنع وصولهم إلى ميدان التحرير، والاحتكاك بالمتظاهرين المتواجدين بالميدان للاحتفال بالذكرى الأربعين لانتصارات حرب أكتوبر​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الصحة" :  15 حالة وفاة و83 مصاباً فى اشتباكات اليوم بجميع المحافظات*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر "المحظورة" يحطمون الواجهات الزجاجية لمركز البحوث بالدقى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:49 
تراجعت مسيرة عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، إلى نهاية شارع التحرير بالدقى، وبقى عدد قليل منهم أمام محطة مترو البحوث

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر الإخوان ينصرفون من شارع شهاب باتجاه ميدان لبنان* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:49 
توجهت مسيرة جماعة الإخوان المحظورة من شارع شهاب بالمهندسين إلى شارع السودان، وذلك بعد مطاردة قوات الأمن لهم، وتوجهت بعد ذلك مسيرة الإخوان إلى ميدان لبنان

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*13 طائرة عسكرية تحلق فى السماء بمحيط "الدفاع" *
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:56 
حلقت منذ قليل طائرات عسكرية بسماء وزارة الدفاع بكوبرى القبة بلغت 13 طائرة، تحسبًا من قدوم مسيرة الإخوان المحظورة بعد غلق قوات الأمن محيط الوزارة بالأسلاك الشائكة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*طائرة عسكرية تحلق قرب المواطنين بالإسماعيلية وتلقى عليهم أعلام مصر*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:57 
قامت طائرة عسكرية، مساء اليوم الأحد، بالطيران على مقربة من المواطنين أمام مبنى محافظة الإسماعيلية الجديد

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس الجهاز التنفيذى لبعثة الحج: 6 حالات وفاة بين الحجاج المصريين* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:06 
أعلن اللواء مصطفى بدير مساعد وزير الداخلية للشئون الإدارية والرئيس التنفيذى لبعثة حج القرعة ارتفاع حالات الوفيات بين صفوف الحجاج إلى6 حالات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*بيان لـ"الحرية والعدالة" يتجاهل عنف "الإخوان" ويستقوى بالغرب* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:07 
أصدر حزب الحرية والعدالة بيانا تجاهل فيه عنف مسيرات جماعة الإخوان المحظورة فى رمسيس والدقى تجاه الأمن والأهالى، مستقويا بالغرب.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*هدودء أمام "القضاءالعالى" وتوافد المواطنين على ميدان التحرير للاحتفال* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:07 
يشهد محيط دار القضاء العلى هدوء، وتوافد عدد من المواطنين على ميدان التحرير قادمين من شارع رمسيس ومنطقة وسط البلد للاحتفال بالذكرى 40 لانتصارات أكتوبر.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر "الإخوان" يلقون زجاجات المولوتوف على قوات الأمن برمسيس*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:23 
تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بين عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة وقوات الأمن، بعد أن قام أعضاء الإخوان بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية: ضبط 290 إخوانيا خلال أحداث اليوم بينهم محرزو "قنابل"* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:27 
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة أن رجال الشرطة تمكنوا من ضبط حوالى 290 من أعضاء "المحظورة"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق أعيرة تحذيرية بشارع رمسيس لإجبار الإخوان على التراجع* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:34 
وصلت، منذ قليل، مدرعة شرطة استقرت أعلى كوبرى غمرة، وأطلقت عددا من الطلقات التحذيرية فى الهواء لإجبار عناصر جماعة الإخوان المتواجدين بشارع رمسيس على التراجع

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحماية المدنية تواصل إخماد حريق الملك الصالح وعودة المرور للكورنيش*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:39 
تواصل سيارات الحماية المدنية إخماد النيران المشتعلة بالقرب من كوبرى الملك الصالح.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تفتح الطرق المؤدية لمنطقة الدقى والأوبرا*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:50 
قامت قوات الأمن المتمركزة بشارع التحرير، بمنطقة الدقى، بفتح الطريق أمام السيارات، المتجهة إلى الأوبرا.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يواصلون احتفالاتهم على أنغام "تسلم الأيادى"* 
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:47 
اشتعلت الأجواء الاحتفالية بميدان التحرير، مساء اليوم الأحد، بانتصارات أكتوبر المجيدة، بمشاركة آلاف المصريين، الذين أطلقوا الألعاب النارية تعبيرًا عن فرحتهم بالاحتفال بانتصار الجيش المصرى العظيم، على الكيان الصهيونى فى حرب أكتوبر1973.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*علاء صادق عبر تويتر الان*
 
*اليوم مات الانقلاب العسكرى رسميا فى مصر*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

حطمت قوات الأمن سيارة ملاكي كانت تقودها سيدة منتقبة في شارع التحرير بالدقي، حاولت صدم عدد من العساكر المتواجدين لتأمين الشارع بالقرب من ميدان الدقي.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*  الأخوان  تعتدي  بالضرب  علي  بثينه  كامل  بالدقي*
*طبقا  لما  دونته  علي  تويتر  منذ  قليل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

أصيب 8 أشخاص بجروح وكدمات وطلقات خرطوش في أماكن متفرقة بالجسم، بعد الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين أنصار الرئيس المعزول وعدد من أهالي الإسماعيلية، مساء اليوم الأحد، وألقت قوات الأمن القبض علي 15 من أنصار الرئيس المعزول. 

وتجمع نحو 500 شخص من المؤيدين للشرطة بميدان شمبليون، وأقاموا احتفالية رددوا فيها الأغاني الوطنية، ونظموا مسيرة جابت الشوارع واستقروا عند ديوان عام المحافظة.

وتحاول القوات المسلحة تفريق المتظاهرين تحسبا لوقوع ضحايا بين الجانبين، في تصاعد للأحداث، كما تمكنت القوات المسلحة من تفريق المتظاهرين بشارع الثلاثيني أثناء تنظيم مسيرة لهم. 

*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

نشبت، منذ قليل، اشتباكات بين إرهابيي المعزول محمد مرسي وقوات الأمن بميدان الجيزة، وقامت قوات الشرطة بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع، ويرد عليهم إرهابيو المعزول بالخرطوش. 

​
*فيتـــو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزارة الصحة: عدد قتلى الأشتباكات اليوم حتى الآن 28 قتيل و94 مصاب​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *علاء صادق عبر تويتر الان*
> 
> *اليوم مات الانقلاب العسكرى رسميا فى مصر*
> 
> ​



*واضح أن البامبرز اللى عنده قد نفذ .....:act23:​*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

قام أنصار تنظيم الإخوان منذ قليل برشق أتوبيس نقل عام بالحجارة من أسفل كوبري أكتوبر 
مما أسفر عن تحطيم جميع نوافذ الأتوبيس، وإثارة حالة من الفزع والرعب بين الركاب،
وأضطر الركاب إلى مغادرة الاتوبيس في منتصف كوبري الدقي، وقامت الشرطة
بتنظيم نزول ركاب الاتوبيس من فوق كوبري أكتوبر.
 
الأحد , 06 اكتوبر 2013 18:53 

*الـوفـــــــــد*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحة : "الإخوان" يعيقون وصول سيارات الإسعاف إلى الدقي لنقل المصابين*​

*فيتــــــــو*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

وصل منذ قليل الرئيس عدلي منصور، والفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي
 إلى استاد الدفاع الجوي لحضور احتفالات أكتوبر.
​

*الــوطـــــــن*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماذا قالت جولدا مائير المرأة الحديدية وأقوى نساء إسرائيل عن حرب أكتوبر وخطة الخداع التى نجحت فى إخفاء ساعة الصفر؟* 

تقول رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل فى مذكراتها عن نصر أكتوبر أنها سمعت صفارات الإنذار من مكتبها فى تل أبيب ولم تصدق وصرخت.. لقد اندلعت الحرب.​ 
فى الصفحة 297 من مذكراتها تقول :" من بين جميع الأحداث التى عالجتها فى كتابى هذا لم أجد صعوبة فى الكتابة التى عالجتها، قدر الكتابة عن حرب أكتوبر سنة 1973 حرب يوم كيبور, لكنها حدثت، وهى لا تعنينى هنا كموقعة عسكرية لأننى أترك ذلك للمختصين، لكنها تشكل (مصيبة كبرى) أو هاجسًا عشته وسيبقى دائمًا فى فكرى ولم أعد نفس الشخصية التى كانت قبل حرب الغفران أبدًا.​ 
ثم تقول: "العالم بأسره وخاصة أعداء إسرائيل قد عرفوا أن الظروف التى دعت إلى مقتل 3500 جندى إسرائيلي لن نسمح بتكرارها مرة أخرى."​ 
وعن المعلومات التى توفرت لرئيسة الوزراء تقول منذ مايو 1973تلقيت معلومات عن تعزيزات القوات المصرية والسورية على الحدود وظن رجال مخابراتنا أن الحرب لن تندلع أبدًا.. ما يهمنى أننى أنا التى كنت أصدر القرارات فى حالات الحرب والسلم لم أستطع إصدار ذلك القرار الوحيد.​ 
وتذكر مائير أن مدير الموساد فى ذلك الوقت لوكادار ودايان وحاييم بارليف "صاحب المانع المائى على القناة "، ووزيرا الاقتصاد والصناعة كانوا جميعًا غير واثقين من نشوب حرب وقرروا فى اجتماع الوزارة الطارئ أنه لن تنشب حرب، رغم أنهم لم يكونوا من الجنود العاديين بل كانوا جميعهم من أصحاب الرؤى والخبرات العليا وحاربوا فى العديد من الحروب.​ 
توقعنا جميعا أن تبدأ حرب فى مساء 6 أكتوبر لكن عندما اجتمعت الوزارة بحضور 5 وزراء تم عرض الوضع، وفيه قرار التعبئة الاحتياطى وقرارى بعدم بدء الهجوم من جهتنا، لم يقدم أى شخص اعتراضًا, وبينما نحن كذلك اندفع سكرتيرى الحربى إلينا حاملًا أخبار الحرب، لقد بدأت الحرب وقد سمعت صفارات الإنذار فى تل أبيب، لقد بدأت الحرب بالفعل. ​

تاريخ النشر : 2013-10-06 
*رام الله - دنيا الوطن*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

قالت مصادر مطلعة إن من وصفتهم بـ«المنشقين عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين» عقدوا اجتماعا سريا لمناقشة الانضمام إلى حزب مصر القوية، برئاسة الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، أو تأسيس حزب جديد بديل عن الحرية والعدالة، التابع للجماعة.

وأضافت، التى طلبت عدم نشر أسمائها، أن الاجتماع شارك فيه الدكتور كمال الهلباوى، ومختار نوح، المحامى، وعمرو عمارة، منسق تحالف «إخوان منشقين»، والدكتور عبدالستار المليجى، القيادى الإخوانى السابق، وسامح عيد، عضو الجماعة السابق، خبير شؤون الحركات الإسلامية، ومحمود حبشى، وأحمد الشيمى، ومحمود عبدالله، وحمادة القماش، المنشقون عن الجماعة، بالإضافة إلى نبيل نعيم، مؤسس تنظيم الجهاد.

وقال عمرو عمارة إن اجتماع أعضاء الجماعة المنشقين كان بهدف دراسة الموقف السياسى، والتشاور حول مستقبل الجماعة والحزب، مشيرا إلى أن هناك عدة اقتراحات لمستقبل المنشقين عن الجماعة، منها الانضمام إلى حزب مصر القوية، أو بدء اتخاذ إجراءات عاجلة لتأسيس حزب شباب من أجل مصر. وأوضح «عمارة» أن المنشقين عن الجماعة يدرسون حاليا مستقبلها بعد صدور حكم قضائى بحظر أنشطتها.

* «المصري اليوم»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*راغب  علامه  الي  الشعب  المصري  عبر  تويتر*

*"تحيه  إلي  الشعب  المصري  الحبيب  وإلي  القوات  المسلحه  في  ذكري  نصر  أكتوبر *

* ربنـــــــا  يحمــــــــــي  مصــــــــــــر "*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شهدت مدينة العدوة التابعة لمحافظة المنيا اشتباكات بالحجارة وسُمع دوي إطلاق أعيرة نارية بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والأهالي من أبناء المدينة عقب انطلاق مسيرتين إحداهما لدعم «الإخوان» والثانية للاحتفال بانتصارات حرب أكتوبر.​

*«المصري اليوم»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

قالت الإعلامية بثينة كامل أنها تعرضت للاعتداء من قبل الإخوان أثناء مرورها أمام مسيرة للإخوان في أحد الشوارع الجانبية بمنطقة الدقي حيث *قاموا بتحطيم سيارتها، وضربها وتوجيه الشتائم لها.*​​وتابعت: "الإخوان لا يرون سوى أنفسهم ويعاملون المختلفين معهم على أنهم "كفرة"، مضيفة أن الشعب المصري سوف يتصدى لهولاء الصهاينة وسيقوم بتطهير مصر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وكما انتصرنا عبر التاريخ سوف ننتصر عليهم وننبذهم خارج مصر.​​
* الفــــــــجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

حضر المشير حسين طنطاوي وزير الدفاع السابق، احتفالات القوات المسلحة بنصر أكتوبر، في المقصورة الرئيسية لاستاد الدفاع الجوي، بجانب الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع الحالي. 
ويرتدي المشير زيا مدنيا، كما يتواجد عدد من قادة القوات المسلحة والشخصيات العامة ورئيس الجمهورية.
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور خالد الخطيب رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية العاجلة والحرجة بوزارة الصحة والسكان، إن أعداد القتلى والجرحى خلال اشتباكات اليوم "الأحد" فى فاعليات السادس من أكتوبر، ارتفعت حيث وصل أعداد القتلى إلى 34 شخصا والمصابين إلى 209 شخصا. 

وأضاف الخطيب فى تصريحات خاصة لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، أن القتلى الأربعة والثلاثين منهم 15 قتيلا بالقاهرة و15 أيضا بمحافظة الجيزة.. مشيرا إلى أن محافظة بنى سويف شهدت ثلاثة قتلى، وقتيلا واحدا بمحافظة المنيا.

*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*سامى عنان يتغيب عن احتفالات الجيش بيوم النصر وحضور طنطاوى والجنزورى*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:58 
تغيب الفريق سامى عنان رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة السابق، عن احتفالية الجيش بالذكرى الأربعين لانتصارات السادس من أكتوبر

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحة:ارتفاع حصيلة الاشتباكات إلى 38 وفاة و229 مصابا بجميع المحافظات*
الأحد، 6 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:58 
أكد الدكتور أحمد النصارى، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن حصيلة الاشتباكات ارتفعت إلى 38 حالة وفاة و229 مصابا بجميع المحافظات

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*نانسى عجرم تغنى "خدوا بالكو دى مصر" فى احتفالية الجيش بالنصر*

*الرئيس والسيسى وطنطاوى وجيهان السادات يحضرون احتفال الجيش بالنصر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*شرطة واشنطن تفض اشتباكات بين الجالية المصرية وعناصر الإخوان*

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

​*شفيق: دين القوات المسلحة فى رقبة الشعب مستمر ليوم الدين*

قدم الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، التهنئة للشعب المصرى بمرور الذكرى الأربعين على نصر أكتوبر العظيم، قائلا: "دين القوات المسلحة اللى فى رقبة الشعب هو دين محبة وإخلاص ومستمر إلى يوم الدين".

*« اليوم السابع »*​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحة: 44 قتيلاً و246 مصابًا فى اشتباكات اليوم على مستوى المحافظات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

رصدت مجلة "نيوستيتس مان" البريطانية، ظهورا لدولة قطر على ساحة الثورة السودانية، عبر دعم مالى تقدمه إلى الرئيس السودانى عمر البشير.

ولفتت -فى تقرير على موقعها الإلكترونى- إلى ما تردد عن وعود قطرية بتحويل مليار جنيه إسترلينى إلى البنك المركزى السودانى، دعما للاحتياطى الحكومى، ولإحداث استقرار فى أسعار الصرف، وكبح سقوط قيمة الجنيه السودانى
 
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان بواشنطن رفعت لافته تطالب أوباما بالتدخل فى مصر*

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية : 423 مقبوضًا عليه حصيلة اشتباكات كل المحافظات*


*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 9 تكفيريين وربع طن متفجرات وأسلحة ومعدات مختلفة فى سيناء*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:02 
حملة الجيش فى كل من منطقتى رفح والشيخ زويد بمحافظة شمال سيناء يوم الأحد، 
أسفرت عن ضبط تسعة من العناصر التكفيرية المطلوبة أمنيا.​

*« اليوم السابع »*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحة : 53 قتيلا و271 مصابا فى اشتباكات اليوم على مستوى المحافظات*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:45

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحذروا *
*"الإخوان" تضع خطة جديدة لشل البلاد الثلاثاء.. واقتحام التحرير الجمعة*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:46 
كشفت مصادر بالأحزاب المتحالفة مع جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة"، أنهم قرروا استمرار تظاهراتهم فى الشوارع خلال الأسبوع الجارى

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*قائد كمين الرماية : تبادلنا إطلاق النار مع مجهولين استهدفونا من فيلا*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:36 
أكد قائد كمين منطقة الرماية، صباح اليوم الاثنين، أن أفراد الحراسة بالكمين تبادلوا إطلاق الأعيرة النارية بكثافة مع مجهولين إثر قيامهم بإطلاق النيران بكثافة على أفراد الكمين بميدان الرماية من فيلا قريبة من الميدان. 

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*نقيب معلمى المطرية: اليوم آخر موعد لتلقى مقترحات المعلمين بالدستور * 
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:17

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"السناوى": السيسى سيكون رئيس مصر القادم لأن الشعب يحبه ويثق به *
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:43 
قال الكاتب الصحفى عبد الله السناوى إنه يقول وبكل الثقة وبحس سياسيى، إن رئيس الجمهورية القادم سكون الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى لأن الشعب يحبه ويثق به.
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الرى: مصر على استعداد للمشاركة فى بناء سد النهضة*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:34 
أكد الدكتور محمد عبد المطلب وزير الموارد المائية والرى، أن مصر على استعداد للمشاركة فى تشغيل وإدارة سد النهضة الأثيوبى

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.."تعاونيات البناء" تجرى قرعة علنية على 200 وحدة سكنية بأكتوبر*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:47

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التنظيم والإدارة" :  نعد قائمة لكبار موظفى الدولة لمراقبة أجورهم*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:17 
كشفت مصادر مطلعة بالجهاز المركزى للتنظيم والإدارة, عن إعداد الجهاز لقاعدة بيانات ضخمة لكبار موظفى الدولة، والتى تضم الوزراء ومساعديهم والهيئات الدبلوماسية ورؤساء الجامعات والمستشارين والقضاة, للإشراف والرقابة على ما يتقاضونه من أجور وبدلات وحوافز.

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.."الخمسين" تستمع لمقترحات علماء "القومى للبحوث" حول الدستور*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:00 
تستمع لجنة "الخمسين" لتعديل الدستور، إلى لجنة علمية من الأساتذة والباحثين بالمركز القومى للبحوث، لتقدم اقتراحاتهم فيما يتعلق بالبحث العلمى فى الدستور الجديد خلال اجتماع مع اللجنة بمجلس الشورى اليوم الاثنين.

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 13إخوانيا بينهم أئمة مساجد لاتهامهم بمحاولة تفجير "مترو الزراعة"*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:20

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

تامر القاضى، المتحدث باسم اتحاد شباب الثورة وعضو المكتب السياسى لتكتل القوى الثورية،
*الجماعة المحظورة حصلت على تقدير امتياز فى مادة "عدم الوطنية".*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013-07:59 
*« اليوم السابع »*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

تبدأ النيابة الإدارية بالمنصورة، اليوم الإثنين، التحقيق مع موظفة بالنيابة لقيامها بعقر ( عض ) زميلها من ذراعه أثناء العمل وذلك اعتراضًا منها على تأييده لثورة 30 يونيو التي أطاحت بحكم الإخوان.

*فيــــتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

قال السيسي، في حوار : 
*"عدت بعد أدائي اليمين إلى مكتب وزير الدفاع وسلمت على المشير، واحتضننى وقبّلنى مهنئًا"، وأضاف "قلت له: "يا فندم لو عاوزنى أمشي، هامشي فورًا".. لكنه قال لى: "لا.. إنت عارف قدرك عندي ومدى اعتزازي بك".*

*الفـجـــــــر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشهاد 5 من رجال الجيش برصاص إرهابيين بطريق الصالحية الجديدة*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:20

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*نيابة أمن الدولة العليا تبدأ التحقيق مع عضوين بتنظيم القاعدة*

الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:25 
بدأت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا اليوم الاثنين، التحقيق مع عضوين بتنظيم القاعدة اللذين ألقى القبض عليهما من قبل جهاز الأمن الوطنى بمحافظة مطروح

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: ضابطان و3 مجندين ضحايا الهجوم الإرهابى بطريق القصاصين *
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:29 
قالت مصادر أمنية وطبية بالإسماعيلية إن ضابطين وثلاثة مجندين قتلوا فى هجوم مسلح استهدف دورية عسكرية على طريق 36 الحربى بالقرب من مدينة أبوصوير بالإسماعيلية.

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*انفجار بالقرب من مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء بمدينة الطور*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:45

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضرب مركز الأرسال للأقمار الصناعية بقذائف الأر بي جى​*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

لأ  كده  الموضوع  محتاج  تصعيد  أكثر  من  جهه  الحكومه
وإلا ..  التصعيد  من  جهتهم  هايكون  أعمق .. وأيوه  فيه  الأعمق​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشفت مصادر طبية بجنوب سيناء، منذ قليل، أن عدد المصابين فى الحادث الإرهابى الذى وقع بجنوب سيناء، عبر تفخيخ سيارة بفناء مديرية الأمن، وصل إلى 55 مصاباً وشهيدين، هما محمد موسى عثمان رجب وفتحى محمد صابر فتح الله*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*سيارة مفخخة انفجرت داخل فناء مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء* بمدينة الطور،
مما أسفر عن *استشهاد وإصابة العشرات من ضباط وأفراد الشرطة*.
وقالت المصادر، إن إرهابيين لغموا إحدى السيارات قبل دخولها مبنى المديرية، 
لتنفجر بمجرد دخولها فناء المبنى​

*« اليوم السابع »*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأسوشيتدبرس":*
* مفاوضات كندية مع مصر لسفر الكنديين المفرج عنهما*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:11

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*تشديدات أمنية بمحيط مديرية أمن الجيزة بعد انفجار جنوب سيناء* 
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:27 
شددت قوات أمن الجيزة، من تواجدها بمحيط مديرية الأمن بعد حادث انفجار 
سيارة مفخخة بمحيط مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء ووقع ضحايا صباح اليوم الاثنين
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبس 9 من عناصر الإخوان 15 يوما ضبطوا بمظاهرات أمام قسم الدقى*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التموين": طرح سلع غذائية ولحوم بتخفيضات 25% استعداد لـ"الأضحى"*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:52 
أعلن محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، أنه تم طرح سلع غذائية ولحوم ودواجن إضافية بأسعار منخفضة عن الأسوق بنسبة تتراوح من 15% إلى 25%

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحكومة تعلن إجازة عيد الأضحى من 14 وحتى 18 أكتوبر * 
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:55

*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تحقق مع 8 متهمين حاولوا اقتحام قسم عابدين*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:55
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحكومة تنقل اجتماعاتها للتجمع الخامس لدواعٍ أمنية*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:59
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

القمر الصناعى الذى أطلق عليه 2 قذيفة آر بى جى فجر اليوم الاثنين من قبل مجهولين، 
مسئول عن تمرير المكالمات الدولية. 
وكشفت معاينة النيابة لمقر القمر الصناعى بالمعادى، أن القمر تم إحداث فتحة به يصل قطرها حوالى "متر" ولكنه لم يتم الإيقاع بجسم القمر، مما يشير إلى أن القذائف تم إطلاقها من مسافة كبيرة. 
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رفعت أجهزة الأمن بجنوب سيناء حالة التأهب وأعلنت الاستنفار بكافة المدن، كما أغلقت القوات مداخل ومخارج المحافظة، وكثفت من إجراءات التفتيش فى شرم الشيخ وطابا ونويبع.
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:01 
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشهاد مجند سادس فى الهجوم الإرهابى بالصالحية*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:15 
أكدت مصادر أمنية وطبية، منذ قليل، استشهاد مجند سادس فى الهجوم الإرهابى على سيارة للجيش صباح اليوم بطريق القصاصين الصالحية بالإسماعيلية
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*تشديدات أمنية وانتشار رجال الحماية المدنية أمام مقر الأقمار الصناعية * 
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:52 
انتشر عدد كبير من رجال الأمن فى محيط مقر الأقمار الصناعية بالمعادى، وذلك عقب إطلاق مجهولين قذيفة "آر بى جى" على المقر.
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الداخلية": استشهاد 3 شرطيين وإصابة 48 فى انفجار جنوب سيناء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكدس مرورى بكوبرى الجامعة بسبب مسيرة لأنصار المحظورة بالجيزة*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:56 
تسببت مسيرة تابعة لأنصار الجماعة المحظورة منذ قليل فى وقوع تكدس مرورى بالقرب من كوبرى الجامعة بالجيزة.
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*شهود: مهاجمو الأقمار الصناعية تبادلوا إطلاق النار مع الأمن قبل هروبهم*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:57 
أكد شهود عيان بمحيط مقر الأقمار الصناعية بالمعادى، أن المجهولين الذين نفذوا حادث إطلاق قذيفة "آر بى جى" على المقر تبادلوا إطلاق النيران مع قوات الأمن.
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 15 من مثيرى الشغب فى أحداث دلجا بالمنيا*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:58 
تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالمنيا من ضبط 15 شخصا من المنتمين للجماعة المحظورة بتهمة إثارة الشغب فى الأحداث التى شهدتها قرية دلجا مساء أمس
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الخدمات البيطرية": حملات على أسواق اللحوم والدواجن استعدادا للعيد*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:49
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتفاع مخزون القمح الإستراتيجى بميناء الإسكندرية إلى مليون طن*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:05
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*فتح معبر رفح من غد الثلاثاء إلى الأحد المقبل عدا الجمعة*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:11 
بأنه تقرر فتح معبر رفح البرى فى الاتجاهين لعبور الحالات الإنسانية بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك اعتبارا من غد الثلاثاء وحتى يوم الأحد المقبل عدا الجمعة.
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"أمن الدولة" تواصل التحقيق مع عضو "القسام" و4آخرين فى مجزرة كرداسة*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:20 
تستكمل اليوم، نيابة أمن الدولة العليا التحقيق مع كل من "سهيل محمد فراج" فلسطينى الجنسية، أحد أعضاء كتائب القسام و"مصطفى محمد حمزاوى، محمد سعيد فراج، وشحاتة مصطفى وأحمد محمد"، المتهمين باقتحام وقتل ضباط قسم كرداسة. 
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*اتجاه بلجنة نظام الحكم لإلغاء ندب القضاة إلا لجهات عملهم* 
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:31
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*مروحيات عسكرية تمشط زراعات الصالحية للبحث عن مهاجمى سيارة الجيش*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:33 
شددت قوات من الجيش الثانى الميدانى من إجراءات تأمين طريق 36 الحربى، بعد استشهاد ستة عسكريين، بينهم ضابط، فى هجوم مسلح صباح اليوم
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن المركزى يغلق مداخل ومخارج ميدان النهضة بسبب مظاهرة للإخوان*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:57
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الجيزة" ترفع 100 طن من مخلفات أعمال تخريب مظاهرات المحظورة*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:59 
قامت محافظة الجيزة صباح اليوم الاثنين، برفع المخلفات الناتجة عن أعمال التخريب التى قام بها أنصار الرئيس المعزول أمس، والتى نتج عنها إحداث عدد من التلفيات والمخلفات بمناطق شارع التحرير وميدان الدقى والشوارع المتفرعة منه وشارع السودان. 
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رفعت آلاف البرقيات والعشرات من الاتصالات الهاتفية أمس الروح المعنوية للرئيس الاسبق حسني مبارك في مناسبة الاحتفالات بالذكرى الاربعين لانتصارات اكتوبر في الوقت الذي طالب فيه مبارك الاطباء المعالجين له في مقر اقامته الجبرية بمستشفى المعادي العسكرية بان يكون له (يوم مفتوح) يتلقى فيه الاتصالات وهو ما اثلج صدره خاصة اتصال احد القادة العسكريين السابقين الذي قال له "كل سنة وانت طيب يا بطل" وهو الامر الذي اضحك مبارك كثيرا.

وكشفت مصادر ان مبارك قرأ أمس اكثر من 300 كارت تهنئة وصلته مع باقات ورود تلقاها من رموز سياسية وعسكرية.

وقالت ان مبارك قد سرح كثيرا في ذكرياته مع المعركة وقد ارتسمت على وجهه ابتسامة وعلامات الرضا ولكنه كان يردد ربنا موجود، وهو يتذكر اصدقاءه في القوات الجوية خاصة الفريق احمد شفيق رئيس حكومة مصر الاسبق.

وقال شهود عيان أن طلب مبارك بـ"اوبن داي" كان يقصد به أن يشاهد التلفزيون طوال اليوم متعهدا بعدم الانفعال، وارمقت عيناه وهو يرى بعض القادة العسكريين ضيوف القنوات الفضائية من القدامى والذين شاركوا في عرض اكتوبر عندما كانوا يتحدثون عن دوره في المعركة او يتذكرون استشهاد ضباط وافراد في القوات الجوية زاملهم.

وتلقى مبارك مكالمة هاتفية مع نجليه علاء وجمال هنآه بهذه الذكرى، ولم ينس الفريق الطبي المعالج وطاقم التمريض ان يهنئوه وايضا مسؤولون عسكريون من داخل المستشفى.

وكان التخفيف الاكبر من مشاعر الشعور بالحزن لبعض الوقت نتيجة غضب الشعب منه في اخر فترة حكمه جاء من شريكة حياته سوزان صالح ثابت التي قضت اليوم معه بالكامل واحضرت هي وزوجتا نجليه واحفاده واسرة الجمال في جناحه بالمستشفى تورته صغيرة وقدموا له التهنئة.

وعلى النقيض تماما، وفي المكان السري الذي يقبع فيه المعزول مرسي تذكر بحسرة الاحتفال الذي نظمه يوم 6 اكتوبر العام الماضي ودعا فيه قتلة الرئيس الراحل انور السادات وفي مقدمتهم عبود وطارق الزمر وعاصم عبدالماجد والاسلاميين السياسيين من العناصر الارهابية الى الاحتفال. 

*بوابـــة الفـجــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

بدأت نيابات القاهرة والجيزة اليوم الاثنين، التحقيق مع 423 من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة المتهمين الذين تم ضبطهم أمس الأحد فى تظاهرات 6 أكتوبر، وترحيلهم إلى سجن طرة.
*« اليوم السابع »*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

قام الدكتور " نجيب جبرائيل " رئيس منظمة الإتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان بتحرير محضر أتهم فيه جماعة الإخوان بالإعتداء على صيدلية نجله " مايكل نجيب جبرائيل " و تحطيم و اجهتها . 
الدكتور نجيب له مواقف عديدة من الإخوان المسلمين .​

*الأقــباط متحـــــدون*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*نجحت الدبلوماسية المصرية بشقيها المائي والسياسي؛ في تحقيق انفراجة نحو احتواء وحل أزمة سد النهضة الأثيوبي* بعد اعتراف رئيس وزراء أثيوبيا أمس، بضرورة أن يتحول سد النهضة إلى مشروع ثلاثي أثيوبي مصري سوداني، يحقق الخير للدول الثلاث ، بدلاً من أن يكون مصدرًا للنزاع والحروب المائية.
ورحبت مصر على لسان وزير الموارد المائية والري، بتلك التصريحات الإيجابية التي تمثل خطوة للإمام في مجال إدارة الموارد المائية بين دول حوض النيل.
ويرى الخبراء، أن موقف أثيوبيا يمثل عودة إلى الصواب، والامتثال للمعايير الدولية في التعامل مع المجاري المائية .
ودعت مصر، إلى ضرورة أن تترجم أثيوبيا موقفها الجديد من خلال الالتزام بتنفيذ توصيات اللجنة الثلاثية الدولية بخصوص سد النهضة، وأيضًا الاتفاق على آلية ملء السد وأسلوب إدارته وتشغيله.
واتفق الخبراء الدوليون مع وجهة النظر المصرية، في أن التزام أثيوبيا بالمعايير والإجراءات الدولية في بناء السدود يصب في مصلحة أثيوبيا أولاً، قبل مصر والسودان لأن أي خلل في هذه المعايير سوف يلحق أضرار فادحة بالأراضي الأثيوبية التي يقع فيها السد قبل أن تمتد الأخطار إلى دولتي المصب.
وأعرب وزير الموارد المائية، عن ترحيب مصر بوضع كل الإمكانيات الفنية للخبراء المصرييين فى مجال السدود لتكون فى خدمة عملية شعوب حوض النيل.
وأكد عبد المطلب، أنه على الرغم من الظروف التى تعانى منها مصر فانها حريصة على دعم جهود التنمية في دول حوض النيل، حيث أقامت مؤخرًا عددًا من المشروعات التنموية في تنزانيا وجنوب السودان وتسعى الى توطيد العلاقات مع أثيوبيا.
*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*فاصل  ثم  نواصل  خلال  ساعه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

تجرد موظف بشركة مياه البحيرة ينتمى إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من مشاعره الإنسانية والوطنية، حيث قام بتعذيب زوجته أم طفلته الوحيدة وحبسها ليومين متتاليين *لتشغيلها أغنية "تسلم الأيادى" ورفضها تعليق صورة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى داخل غرفة نومها، مشيرة إلى أنه حاول شنقها* لولا أن تدخل جيرانها وتم نقلها إلى المستشفى العام بكفر الدوار.
*"صــدى البلــد"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*شارع رمسيس يتحول إلى "ساحة حرب" ..و"الإخوان" يحطمون محطة بنزين "موبيل"
الـوطـــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

شهدت احتفالات ميدان تحرير المنصورة أمام النصب التذكاري لقبر الجندي المجهول بشارع قناة السويس لوحه تعبيرية اعتراضية علي تنظيم الإخوان. ​

اللوحة حملت عنوان* "الزعيم السيسي والأربعين حرامي"* وحملت صور لجميع قيادات الإخوان ومناصريهم ،علاوة علي القنوات الفضائية المساندة لهم والرؤساء المؤيدين لهم "أوباما، و أردوغان".​ 
صاحب فكرة الصورة يدعى محمد من قرية ميت مزاح بمركز المنصورة ومهنته "فكهاني"​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*سكاي نيوز: الأمن يغلق ميدان النهضة بسبب مظاهرة لـ الإخوان*
 
10/07/2013 - 17:56
*الـــــوطـن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*قرر وزير التعليم الدكتور محمود أبو النصر تأجيل الدراسة فى محافظة شمال سيناء*
* لما بعد عيد الأضحى لدواع أمنية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد أبو حامد النائب البرلماني السابق أن عملية مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء الهدف منها التأثير على عودة السياحة بعد نشر أخبار عن استقبال أفواج سياحية.
 
وتابع أبو حامد "للمرة المائة *أعيدوا رجال أمن الدولة الذين لديهم خبرة بملف الإرهاب إلى العمل حتى يمكن وقف هذه العمليات الإرهابية* التي يمارسها العدو الإخواني".
*تغريدة أبوحامد عبر تويتر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الطعام الاخطر فى العالم .... البطاطس المقلية*







 90%من انواع البطاطس المقلية والمقرمشات المختلفة تحتوى على نسب عالية جدا من الصوديوم (الملح) و الدهون المشبعة بالاضافة للمواد الحافظة والنكهات الصناعية و الالوان الصناعية
والدراسات الغذائية الحديثة توصلت إلى أن تناول ما يعادل كيس يوميًا من البطاطس المقلية يمكن أن يسبب الإصابة بأمراض القلب و السرطان بنسبة تزيد عن 50% لذا فكرى قبل شراءه لاطفالك.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

أبدى وزير الرياضة، اندهاشه الشديد من موقف مجالس إدارات بعض الأندية الرافض لائحة الأندية التى أصدرتها وزارة الرياضة مؤخراً ومنها مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى، مؤكداً على عدم أحقية هذه الأندية فى الاعتراض أو الرفض لأى قرار تتخذه الوزارة باعتبارها مجالس ليست ذا صفة؛ بعد انتهاء مدتها القانونية.​

صرح أبو زيد لـ*"اليوم السابع"* بأن الوزارة قررت استمرار إدارة هذه المجالس حتى شهر ديسمبر المقبل، كمجالس تسيير أعمال إلى حين عقد الجمعية العمومية لكل نادٍ واختيار مجالس الإدارة الجديدة.​ 
قال أبو زيد إن الدولة تتخذ كافة التشريعات والقوانين وليس من حق أحد الموافقة أو الاعتراض عليها، مؤكداً أن من يعترض على قرارات الوزارة يعد اعتراضاً على هيبة الدولة ذاتها.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"قضايا الدولة" تعلن عدم الطعن على حكم حل وحظر جماعة الإخوان*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:43 
قررت هيئة قضايا الدولة برئاسة المستشار عزت عودة عدم الطعن على الحكم الصادر من محكمة القاهرة للأمور المستعجلة بحل وحظر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وجمعيتهم
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأهالى يطلقون النار على شركة للمحظورة بالدقى*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:46 
شهد شارع التحرير بالدقى إطلاق أعيرة نارية منذ قليل، مما أسفر عن إصابة جزار بطلق خرطوش وتم نقله إلى المستشفى لتلقى العلاج

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"نظام الحكم" توافق على إلغاء ندب القضاة إلا لجهة عملهم*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:51

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين طلاب "المحظورة" والباعة الجائلين بالمنصورة وسقوط مصابين*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:51

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*هيئة مفوضى الدولة بالإدارية العليا توصى بحل حزب الحرية والعدالة*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:00

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر قضائي : مصر تخاطب"الإنتربول"لتعقب محمود عزت نائب مرشد الإخوان*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:28
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاهل السعودية يؤكد لـ"عدلى منصور" وقوف بلاده ضد كل من يحاول المساس بمصر *
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*بطرس غالى : الإعلام الأوروبى ينقل أحداث مصر بطريقة ملتوية*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:55

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*بالصور..الأمن يكثف من تواجده بمحيط المتحف المصرى*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:17​

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*


















​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

تنتشر، مساء اليوم الاثنين، بميدان سيمون بوليفار القريب من ميدان التحرير، أمام السفارة الأمريكية، قوات الأمن المركزى بمدرعاتها ومصفحاتها التابعة للداخلية.
هذا الإجراء أمنياً بعد الاحتفالات التى شهدها ميدان التحرير أمس، وبعد محاولات المحظورة بقيامها بأعمال العنف على كوبرى قصر النيل.


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*"البدوى" يؤيد إنشاء "الشيوخ" وإلغاء نسبة العمال والفلاحين*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:07

*"اليــوم السـابـع"
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس "المترو": حريق قطار غمرة بسبب مشكلة بالدوائر الكهربائية*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:18

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الفضالى: موسى أكد بقاء موافقة الجيش على اختيار وزير الدفاع بالدستور*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:06
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحة: 55 حالة وفاة و391 مصابا حصيلة اشتباكات الأمس*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية السابق يُطالب بتشديد عقوبة الإرهاب للإعدام شنقاً*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:05 
طالب اللواء حسام لاشين، مساعد وزير الداخلية السابق، بضرورة تشديد العقوبات على عناصر جماعة الإخوان مرتكبى العمليات الإرهابية، بعد ثورة 30 يونيو وفض اعتصام رابعة العدوية إلى الإعدام شنقا.
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

الحل  مثالي  والصين  حاربت  المخدرات  بقانون الأعدام
يبقي  الأرهاب  وتحطيم  الدوله .. يجب محاربته  بالأعدام
أحنا  لغايه  دلوقتي .. بنطبق  حقوق  أنسان 
وده مش  هاينفع  مع  النوعيه  دي .. والدليل  زياده  التحدي  للدوله
ومحاوله  كسرها وحرقها ​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التعليم : قد نلجأ لتأميم مدارس الإخوان أو تحويلها للتوجيه المالى*

 الجماعة تمتلك 60 مدرسة بمختلف محافظات الجمهورية تتنوع ملكيتها ما بين الأفراد المنتمين للتنظيم وبيت مال الجماعة.

الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:17
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

التأميم .. ممكن يخوف  المستثمر
لكن  الأداره أو وضعها  تحت  الحراسه ..  قد  يكون  حل  مثالي  ​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

نقص الحديد فى الجسم يؤدى إلى تساقط الشعر
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:04

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ممارسة الرياضة والتغذية المناسبة تحمى من خطر الإصابة بالسرطان 
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:18

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*التناول المفرط للمسكنات والمضادات الحيوية يؤدى إلى تليف الكبد*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:03​

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*النوم الطويل يؤدى للإصابة بأمراض القلب والسكرى والسمنة*
الإثنين، 7 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:12

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

نلتقي  في الثامنه صباحا  ...  بأذن  المسيح
تصبحوا  علي  كل  خير  وحب​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إن الحكومة شكلت لجاناً من الداخلية والتنمية المحلية والبنك المركزى وممثل القوات المسلحة لتنفيذ حكم حظر جماعة الإخوان.*
 
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*بلاغ للنائب العام من وزير العدل ضد هشام جنينة يتهمه بالسب والقذف*​

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: لابد من إيجاد حل للعنف داخل الجامعات.. ولو بإغلاقها*
قال وزير الداخلية، لا يصح استخدام شوم ومولوتوف داخل الجامعات، ولابد من حلها حتى لو تم إغلاقها، مضيفًا: "لابد أن يكون هناك طريقة لحل هذا الوضع.. تعليم إيه ده؟".

وعن قانون التظاهر كشف وزير الداخلية أن هناك مشروع قانون تم تقديمه لمجلس الوزراء، واطلع عليه المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، وسيتم طرحه قريبًا لأنه هو الذى سيمنع الفوضى فى الشارع.

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبس 108 إخوانيين على خلفية اشتباكات أمس برمسيس 15 يوما*

أمرت نيابة الأزبكية، برئاسة المستشار محمد حنة، بحبس 108 متهمين من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*إصابة مجندين إثر هجوم مسلح على منفذ الجميل الجمركى ببورسعيد*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:33

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: الأمن نجح فى تحديد أسماء المتهمين بمحاولة اغتيالى *

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:29
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التجمع الصيدلى" يطالب وزيرة الصحة كشف حقيقة عدم فاعلية بعض الأدوية*

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:21
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*تناول الجزر والبرتقال يمنع انسداد عضلة القلب *
 
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:19
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر: 4 ملثمين بدراجات بخارية أطلقوا النار على كمين بورسعيد*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:26​ 
أكد مصدر أمنى أن شهود عيان أكدوا أن أربعة ملثمين يستقلون درجات بخارية، هاجموا الكمين الشرطى بشادوف منفذ الجميل الجمركى ببورسعيد 
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التعليم: قناة فضائية لتدريس مواد تعليمية لمواجهة "الدروس الخصوصية"*
 
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:29
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*وفاة المجند المصاب فى الهجوم المسلح على منفذ الجميل ببورسعيد*

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:44
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*ناجح إبراهيم :  يجب وقف كل المظاهرات حتى المؤيدة لـ"30 يونيو"لنبنى مصر*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:02
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التغيير السلمى" تطالب "أبو المجد" بطرح مبادرة تصالح مع الإخوان على الشعب*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:07

أكد عصام الشريف منسق الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى، أن محاولة الدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد لقيادة وساطة بين الدولة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، محاولة جليلة إذا كان الهدف منها وحدة الوطن

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*

*​

*"الصحفيين" تحيى ذكرى مينا دانيال وشهداء ماسبيرو.. اليوم* 
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:03 ​

تنظم اللجنة الثقافية بنقابة الصحفيين، لقاءً لإحياء ذكرى مينا دانيال وشهداء ماسبيرو، فى تمام الساعة السادسة من مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، بالقاعة الكبرى للنقابة.​ 
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*"أمن الجيزة" يعثر على قنبلة يدوية أمام شركة مقاولات بالدقى*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:19 

عثرت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن الجيزة على قنبلة يدوية داخل لوحة إعلانية أمام شركة مقاولات شهيرة بالدقى، وتبين أنها غير صالحة للانفجار

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:10







قال الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، إنه لم يلتق الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى بعد 3 يوليو، وإن آخر لقاء بينهما قبل بيان الجيش كان قبلها بيوم، موضحا أنه حتى آخر توقيت كان يعمل على تجاوز الأزمة.

وأضاف فى حوارمع جريدة المصرى اليوم "فى يوم ٢٣ يونيو، قلنا نعطى فرصة بمبادرة وضعناها تتضمن المطالب التى يجمع عليها الناس، وكان سقفها الأعلى هو الاستفتاء على الرئيس، وكنا نتمنى أن يستجيب لها ويعرض نفسه على الاستفتاء، فلو وافق الشعب على بقائه كانت المعارضة قد سكتت".

وتابع "قبل أن أصدر بيان مهلة الأيام السبعة، أطلعته على تفاصيله، وكنت ألتقى معه على طول، وهو لم يغضب من البيان وإنما كان متحفظاً على رد الفعل، ولكن عند مهلة الـ٤٨ ساعة يوم أول يوليو أبدى استياءه وغضبه، وقلت له: أمامنا ٤٨ ساعة نحل المسألة، لأن الناس نزلت يوم ٣٠ يونيه بأعداد ضخمة جداً، وأنا كنت معه وقت إعلان هذه المهلة فى أول يوليو".

وواصل "أذكر أن الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى اتصل بى وطلب أن يلتقى بى هو وخيرت الشاطر، وفعلاً التقيت بهما يوم الثلاثاء ٢٥ يونيه، واستمعت إليهما، وبلا مبالغة استمر خيرت الشاطر يتحدث لمدة ٤٥ دقيقة، ويتوعد بأعمال إرهابية وموجة عنف وقتل من جانب جماعات إسلامية لا يستطيع هو ولا جماعة الإخوان السيطرة عليها، موجودة فى سيناء وفى الوادى، وبعضها لا يعرفه، جاءت من دول عربية، ثم أخذ الشاطر يشير بأصبعه وكأنه يطلق «زناد بندقية».

واستطرد "الحقيقة أن كلامه استفزنى بشكل غير مسبوق فى حياتى، لأنه كان يعبر عن شكل من أشكال الاستعلاء والتجبر فى الأرض. وانفجرت فيه قائلاً: «أنتم عايزين إيه، أنتم خربتم البلد، وأسأتم للدين، وقلت: «هو يعنى يا تقبلوا كده يا نموتكوا.. أنتم عايزين يا تحكمونا يا تموتونا!»، وبعدها صمت، ولم يتكلم، وأظنه أدرك رد الفعل من جانبنا".

واستكمل السيسى "قال لى الدكتور الكتاتنى: ما الحل؟ فقلت: أن تحلوا مشاكلكم مع القضاء والكنيسة والأزهر والإعلام والقوى السياسية والرأى العام".

وأوضح "السيسى" أن جميع مؤشرات التقارير الرسمية، خاصة من مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار الذى كان يرأسه أحد المنتمين للإخوان فى ذلك الوقت، وكذلك التقارير غير الرسمية، أعطت دلالات على تفوق حركة «تمرد» على حركة «تجرد» بما يتراوح ما بين ٣ أضعاف على المستوى الرسمى، و١٥ ضعفاً على المستوى غير الرسمى، وأنه وفقاً لذلك ولعدد الوثائق التى حصدتها «تمرد» فإن التوقعات لنسب المشاركة منها فى تظاهرات (٣٠ يونيه) أشارت لاحتمالات نزول ما بين ٤ إلى ٦ ملايين، والواقع كان مفاجأة كما شاهدناه بعد ذلك، والذى بلغ فى أقل تقديراته (١٤) مليوناً وفى أعلى تقديراته (٣٣) مليوناً.

ولفت إلى أنه وفقاً لما تقدم فإن جميع التوقعات أشارت إلى كثافة التظاهر واتجاه المتظاهرين للاعتصام حتى تلبية النظام مطالب المتظاهرين، فى نفس الوقت كان هناك تعنت من جانب النظام وعدم استبعاد لجوء مؤيديه للصدام مع المتظاهرين، وأن خير شاهد ما شهدناه فى تظاهرات يومى ٢١ و٢٨ يونيه فى رابعة العدوية من تهديدات، مؤكدا أنه لم أتكلم مع ممثلى "تمرد" إلا عندما تم استدعاءهم يوم ٣ يوليو.

وذكر السيسى أنه قبل أن يصدر بيان مهلة الأيام السبعة، أطلع "مرسى" على تفاصيله، وكان يلتقيه دائما، وهو لم يغضب من البيان وإنما كان متحفظاً على رد الفعل، ولكن عند مهلة الـ٤٨ ساعة يوم أول يوليو أبدى استياءه وغضبه، وأردف"قلت له أمامنا ٤٨ ساعة نحل المسألة، لأن الناس نزلت يوم ٣٠ يونيه بأعداد ضخمة جداً، وأنا كنت معه وقت إعلان هذه المهلة فى أول يوليو".

واستكمل "أما قرار فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة، فقد حرصت فيه الدولة، أولاً على إتاحة المجال أمام الاحتواء والتهدئة عبر المعالجة السياسية، ثانياً مراعاة اعتبارات شهر رمضان الكريم ثم عيد الفطر المبارك، ثالثاً إعطاء الوقت الكافى للدراسة والتخطيط لتجنب الخسائر فى الطرفين بعد التأكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك من وجود أسلحة داخل الاعتصامين، وبعد نحو ٤٨ يوماً وليس ٤٨ ساعة، وبعد العديد من الإنذارات، قامت الأجهزة الأمنية بتنفيذ القرار القضائى لفض الاعتصامات وفقاً للمعايير الدولية، وجاءت الخسائر فى الطرفين نتيجة استخدام السلاح من داخل الاعتصامات، وبالنسبة للنتائج وأرقام الضحايا، تتعدد حولها التقارير، وهناك فوارق كبيرة بين التقارير الرسمية وما تسعى مصادر أخرى للترويج له.. 
والأفضل الانتظار لنتائج تقصى الحقائق والتحقيق فى تلك الأحداث، لتبرز الحقائق أمام الجميع".

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن العام": ضبط 251 قطعة سلاح و10 عناصر تكفيرية خلال 24 ساعة*

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:21​
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية فى ضبط 27 متهما من المتورطين فى الاعتداء على المقار الشرطية والتحريض على العنف بمختلف المحافظات، وذلك استمراراً لمواصلة الجهود الأمنية فى ملاحقة وضبط العناصر الصادر بشأنها قرارات بالضبط والإحضار من قبل النيابة العامة، أو الجهات القضائية.

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتظام الحركة المرورية بالتحرير وتواجد أمنى مكثف بـ"عبد المنعم رياض"*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:56 
يشهد ميدان التحرير حالة من الهدوء التام صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، كما تنتظم الحركة المرورية فى جميع الاتجاهات ماعدا كوبرى قصر النيل والذى شهد تكدسا فى السيارات

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على شقيق "محمد العمدة" بتهمة التحريض على أعمال عنف بأسوان*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:57 
نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بأسوان، فجر اليوم، الثلاثاء، من ضبط شقيق البرلمانى السابق "محمد العمدة" بتهمة التحريض

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملحق الدفاع بواشنطن: التواصل بين أمريكا ومصر على أعلى مستوى*

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:18
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الإسكان: افتتاح مشروعات جديدة بتمويل إماراتى قريبا*

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:26
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبس 155 متهما من عناصر المحظورة 4 أيام فى أحداث شغب التحرير*

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:46
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*جمارك المطار تضبط 26 سيفًا بحوزة راكب عائد من الدوحة*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:50 

ضبطت سلطات جمارك مطار القاهرة الدولى فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، راكبا مصريا عائدا من الدوحة بحوزته 26 سيفا مخبأة داخل حقائبه.

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى أعلى دائرى المريوطية إثر انقلاب سيارة نقل محملة بالحجارة*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:04 
انقلبت صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، سيارة نقل محملة بالحجارة أعلى الطريق الدائرى من وصلة المريوطية للمنيب، مما تسبب فى توقف الحركة المرورية بالكامل أعلى الطريق

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*تهانى الجبالى : المصريون كسروا ظهر مشروع أمريكا وأسقطوا حكم عملائهم*

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:04
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*قيادى بحركة فتح: أثنى على كل مصرى ساهم بإسقاط الإخوان*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:24 
أثنى عزام الأحمد عضو اللجنة المركزية لحركة فتح على كل مصرى ساهم فى إسقاط حكم الإخوان المسلمين وإخراجهم من السلطة، لأن مصر كانت فى الطريق نحو "الظلام".

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم ..النظر فى 6 دعاوى لبطلان تشكيل لجنة الخمسين*

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:35
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*الهدف من سيناء تحويلها لـ"تورا بورا" أفغانستان*​ 
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*"تكتل القوى الثورية "يرفض دعوة "أبو المجد" للمصالحة مع الإخوان *
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:50

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

يا أبو  المجد  حرام  عليك .. لو  أرتحت ... ها تريح​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*غضب جزائرى بسبب مشروع قانون يحظر قراءة أى إصدار أجنبى دون إذن مسبق* 

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1287565&SecID=94&IssueID=168​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمسية شعرية لجماعة النيل الأدبية بقصر ثقافة الجيزة* 
تقيم جماعة النيل الأدبية أمسية شعرية، فى الرابعة عصر الخميس المقبل، بقصر ثقافة الجيزة، بحضور عدد كبير من الشعراء، والأدباء.

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخميس.. ندوة حول نصر أبو زيد ونقد الخطاب الدينى بمكتبة مصر*

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*خالد يوسف ينفى توقيعه لحملة "دستور جديد"*
نفى المخرج خالد يوسف، عضو لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، صحة ما نشر بشأن توقيعه لحملة "لا لدستور الإخوان لا للتعديل .. دستور جديد".

*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*سر غياب سامى عنان عن حفل القوات المسلحة بانتصارات أكتوبر.. *​ 
*




*​

قالت مصادر مطلعة لــ"اليوم السابع" إن سر اختفاء الفريق سامى عنان رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة السابق عن حفل الجيش بمناسبة الذكرى الأربعين لانتصارات أكتوبر، يرجع إلى عدم توجيه الدعوة له من قبل القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة، أو من خلال إدارة الشئون المعنوية ومكتب المتحدث العسكرى، مؤكدا أن الفريق عنان كان موقعه الطبيعى فى تلك الحفلة فى الصفوف الأولى إلى جوار المشير حسين طنطاوى وزير الدفاع السابق، إلا أن المؤسسة العسكرية، قصدت عدم توجيه الدعوة كى توضح للرأى العام أن الفريق عنان شخص غير مرغوب فيه. ​ 
وأوضحت المصادر أن عدم دعوة الفريق سامى عنان للحفل تأكيد من القوات المسلحة على عدم موافقتها على سامى عنان كمرشح للرئاسة خلال الفترة المقبلة، إلى جانب رفضها، ما قام به الفريق خلال الفترة الماضية، من نشر مذكراته فى وسائل الإعلام والصحف المختلفة، دون موافقة المخابرات الحربية، أو العودة للقيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة، التى عبرت عن استيائها من نشر مذكرات عنان، من خلال بيان رسمى للمتحدث العسكرى العقيد أحمد على أكد خلاله أن من ينشر أخبارا تتعلق بمذكرات للعسكريين دون الحصول على موافقة القوات المسلحة يعرض نفسه للمساءلة القانونية. ​ 
وأكدت المصادر أن المؤسسة العسكرية وجهت الدعوة للمشير طنطاوى كنوع من رد الجميل لدوره خلال المرحلة الانتقالية، التى تحمل خلالها مشكلات لا حصر لها، إلى جانب مشاركته فى كافة الحروب التى خاضتها مصر خلال الفترة الماضية، منذ عام 1956، وحتى انتصارات أكتوبر 1973، حيث كان مقاتلا ميدانيا، عبر مع قواته قناة السويس، فى أروع ملحمة تاريخية عرفها الشعب المصرى. ​

وكشفت المصادر أن القوات المسلحة قصدت عدم دعوة الفريق عنان لتؤكد للشعب المصرى أنها لن تدفع بأى من رجالها سواء السابقين أو الحاليين إلى الترشح فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية القادمة، حتى لا يستغل البعض اسم القوات المسلحة، ويزج بها داخل صراعات سياسية أو حزبية ضيقة تتعارض مع الدور الأساسى للقوات المسلحة، وهو أنها ملك لجميع أبناء الشعب المصرى دون تمييز، أو تحيز. ​ 
وبينّت المصادر أن محاولات الفريق سامى عنان خلال الفترة الماضية، السعى إلى السلطة، قللت من قدره لدى المؤسسة العسكرية، مؤكدا أن الفريق غادر البلاد إلى فرنسا قبل 30 يونيو بنحو أسبوعين، للهروب من الصراعات المحتملة بين القوات المسلحة والرئاسة، وعندما تيقن من نجاح الثورة، عاد من باريس ليعلن أنه استقال من منصبه كمستشار لرئيس الجمهورية، وظهر بشكل مفاجئ على كافة القنوات الفضائية والصحف، ليثمن موقف الجيش وانحيازه إلى الشعب، فى محاولة لاستغلال إنجازات المؤسسة العسكرية، لمعركته الانتخابية التى كان يعد لها منذ فترة.​​ 
وأكدت المصادر أن الفريق عنان تلقى خلال الفترة الماضية تحذيرات شديدة اللهجة من القوات المسلحة من أجل عدم نشر أى معلومات أو مذكرات تخص الفترة الانتقالية، التى تولت فيها المؤسسة العسكرية أمر البلاد، قبل عرضها على إدارة المخابرات الحربية والاستطلاع لتنقيحها، وحذف أى معلومات أو بيانات تتعارض مع منظومة الأمن القومى المصرى، حيث إن الفريق عنان كان يتولى مسئولية رئاسة أركان حرب الجيش المصرى، ويعرف كل كبيرة وصغيرة داخل القوات المسلحة، من حيث الإمكانيات والتسليح والكفاءة الفنية والقتالية، والاستعداد والجاهزية على مستوى التشكيلات التعبوية البرية والأفرع الرئيسية.​ 
*"اليــوم السـابـع"*​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*سكاي نيوز عربية: إنزال قوارب مطاطية عسكرية مصرية في ساحل مدينة رفح المصرية وسط تحليق للمروحيات​*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

سادت حالة من الذعر والارتباك المروري بمنطقة المنيب صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، إثر بلاغ عن وجود جسم غريب يشتبه أن يكون قنبلة بجوار نقطة الشرطة العسكرية بميدان المنيب، حيث انتقلت قوات الأمن وخبراء المفرقعات وتبين أن البلاغ كاذب.​ 
الثلاثاء 08/أكتوبر/2013 - 08:35 ص 
*فـــــيتـو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

أوضح السيسي، أن لديه 4 أبناء (3 أولاد وبنت)، ولديه 4 أحفاد أكبرهم طفلة عمرها 4 سنوات، مضيفاً أن "أسرته بعد بيان 3 يوليو عرفوا أن هذا هو بداية الهم".​

*فيتــــــو*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الفريق أول السيسي، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، إن تأخر قرار فض اعتصامي إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي ، يرجع لحرص الدولة على إتاحة المجال أمام الاحتواء والتهدئة عبر المعالجة السياسية، ومراعاة لاعتبارات شهر رمضان الكريم ثم عيد الفطر.​ 
وأضاف السيسي، أن تأخر القرار يرجع أيضاً لإعطاء الوقت الكافي للدراسة والتخطيط لتجنب الخسائر من الطرفين بعد التأكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك من وجود أسلحة داخل الاعتصامين.​ 
وتابع: "بعد نحو 48 يوماً وليس 48 ساعة، وبعد العديد من الإنذارات، قامت الأجهزة الأمنية بتنفيذ القرار القضائي بفض الاعتصامين وفقاً للمعايير الدولية، وجاءت الخسائر من الطرفين نتيجة استخدام السلاح من داخل الاعتصامين".​ 
*فيـتـــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

تنظر محكمة جنح مستأنف الأقصر، اليوم، الاستئناف المقدم من المعلمة دميانة عبيد عبدالنور، المتهمة بازدراء الإسلام، والإساءة للرسول "ص" على الحكم الصادر ضدها بتغريمها 100 ألف جنيه. 
كانت محكمة جنح الأقصر، برئاسة المستشار محمد الطماوي، قضت في يونيو الماضي، بتغريم المعلمة دميانة، المتهمة بازدراء الإسلام، مبلغ 100 ألف جنيه، كما قررت المحكمة إحالة الدعوى المدنية للمحكمة المختصة. 
كانت أولى جلسات الاستئناف في 3 سبتمبر الماضي، وقررت المحكمة تأجيل الجلسة إلى اليوم. 

*الـوطـــن* ​*ربنا  معاكي  يادميانه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد الدكتور ياسر برهامي، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، أنهم لم يشاركوا الشعب في احتفاله بانتصارات اكتوبر، لأن المشاركة في احتفالات النصر التي يتم فيها الرقص والغناء من نساء بالغات غاية في التبرج، معصية لله تعالى الذي حث المسلمين على عدم التبرج تبرج الجاهلية الأولى.
وأكد عبر موقع صوت السلف، أن الاحتفالات بنصرٍ مَنَّ الله به تكون بالعمل بطاعة الله وتطبيق شرعه على الفرد والأمة، وشدد على أننا لم ننتصر بقوتنا، بل برحمة الله.
وأضاف: "ألم تروا كيف شكر "موسى" -عليه السلام- نصر الله له على فرعون وجنده؟! كان ذلك بطاعة صيام يوم "عاشوراء" الذي لا نزال نحتفل به بنفس الطريقة

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بدأت مؤشرات البورصة تعاملاتها الصباحية على تراجع جماعى، باستثناء ارتفاع محدود لمؤشر الشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة، وسط عمليات بيع من قبل المستثمرين الأجانب وعمليات شراء من قبل المصريين والعرب.

* اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*خطف الأقباط يتصاعد بالمنيا: *
مسلحون يحتجزون «10» فى أسبوع واحد مقابل فدية «مليونية»
ملثمون خطفوا مندوب مبيعات وباعوه بـ«دلجا» بـ20 ألف جنيه..
 مجهولون خطفوا طبيبين بسمالوط وطلبوا مليونى جنيه..
 و«ديفيد» حرّره والده بـ100 ألف ​*
تصاعدت جرائم خطف الأقباط بالمنيا، حيث تم خطف 10 مواطنين، بينهم 5 أطباء، خلال أقل من أسبوع، فى الوقت الذى ترفض مصادر أمنية وصفها بأنها تحولت إلى «ظاهرة»، 

كان مدير أمن المنيا، تلقى إخطاراً بقيام مجهولين، بخطف أشرف بولس عزيز، طبيب بشرى، ومقيم بمدينة بنى مزار، أثناء عودته من عيادته الخاصة، بقرية الخواجة، وأن الجناة طلبوا من أسرته مليون جنيه لإطلاق سراحه، 

كما تلقى بلاغاً آخر باختطاف طبيب يدعى ماجد ولسن، مقيم بقرية نزلة أسمنت، التابعة لمركز أبوقرقاص، جنوب المنيا، أثناء عودته من عيادته مستقلاً سيارته الخاصة، تحت تهديد السلاح، وطلب مختطفوه نصف مليون جنيه، لإطلاق سراحه، 

كما تلقى مدير الأمن، بلاغا آخر، بأن ملثمين، خطفوا مندوب مبيعات، يدعى نبيل فايق بشرى، 40 سنة، ومقيم بقرية الطيبة، التابعة لمركز سمالوط، أثناء وجوده بمدينة ملوى، ثم اصطحبوه لمنطقة تونا الجبل، وباعوه لعصابة أخرى بقرية دلجا، مقابل 20 ألف جنيه، وطلب خاطفوه الجدد 200 ألف جنيه لتحريره، قبل أن يتم تخفيضها إلى 80 ألف جنيه، وتم إطلاق سراحه بعد دفع الفدية. 
​

و خطف مجهولون صاحب صيدلية، يدعى برسوم سمير القس، مقيم بقرية الطيبة بسمالوط، عندما هاجم الجناة الصيدلية، واصطحبوه لمكان مجهول، ثم اتصلوا بأسرته، وطلبوا دفع مليون جنيه، وبعد التفاوض معهم تم تخفيض المبلغ إلى 150 ألف جنيه، ولم يتم تحريره حتى كتابة هذه السطور، 

وفى نفس الليلة.. تم خطف صيدلى يدعى هانى سيدهم، من مدينة المنيا، وتم تحريره بعد دفع مبلغ 300 ألف جنيه، جمعها زملاؤه الصيادلة، وبحسب أحد أقاربه.. فإن المجنى عليه، تعرض للتعذيب خلال فترة احتجازه بمنطقة مجهولة، يُرجح أن تكون بإحدى قرى الظهير الصحراوى، وتم تحريره بعد دفع الفدية. 

كما خطف مجهولون، رفعت حنا، 65 سنة، شيخ بلد، عند استقلاله سيارة ربع نقل محملة بمواد بناء، تحت تهديد السلاح،

 كما تم خطف صبحى حبيب أندراوس، 49 سنة، موظف ومقيم بقرية الروضة، أثناء عودته من العمل. ​
وتعرض الدكتور نادى عزيز، إخصائى أمراض صدرية، لمحاولة خطف فاشلة، فبعد أن أغلق عيادته الخاصة،  بسمالوط، ولدى توجهه لصيدلية مجاورة، حضر رجل مسن، وطلب منه توقيع الكشف الطبى ، وفور دخوله العيادة، فوجئ بـ 4 ملثمين حاولوا الإجهاز عليه، فاستنجد الطبيب بجيرانه فطعنه أحد الجناة بسكين، وفروا هاربين مستقلين سيارة جيب شيروكى سوداء اللون بدون لوحات معدنية، ومكث بالمستشفى 5 أيام، وبعد خروجه، حرر محضراً بالواقعة.​
 
وكان مأمور مركز شرطة مطاى قد تلقى بلاغاً من ميلاد مرقص كامل، 30 سنة، مندوب مبيعات، بشركة أدوية يفيد بأنه أثناء سيرة بالسيارة  بطريق المحيط التابع لدائرة المركز، وبرفقته زوجته،  وإيهاب شكرى،وزوجته ، 26 سنة، فوجئوا فى طريق عودتهم من زيارة دير الأنبا صموئيل، بمدخل قرية منشأة منبال، بـ 3 مسلحين يستقلون دراجة نارية، قاموا باستيقاف السيارة عقب قيامهم بإطلاق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء، والاستيلاء عليها، واختطاف كل: من ماجد ميلاد  8 سنوات، وشقيقته سارة، 6 سنوات، ومينا إيهاب ، 6 سنوات، واتصلوا هاتفياً بعاطف لويس، وطلبوا فدية قدرها 500 ألف جنيه، نظير إطلاق سراح الأطفال، وعلى الفور، تم تشكيل فريق بحث لكشف غموض الواقعة، وتبين أن وراءها كلاً من: فضل.ش، 34 سنة، عاطل، وشقيقه فريد، 31 سنة، عاطل، وتم ضبطهما وبحوزتهما بندقية آلية، و6 طلقات، والسيارة والأطفال المختطفين بداخلها، وبمواجهتها أقرا بارتكابهما للواقعة بالاشتراك مع المتهم الهارب عصام «ج.إ» 30 سنة، فلاح. 

وكان الطفل ديفيد، آخر ضحايا عمليات الخطف المنظمة، التى تستهدف أقباط المنيا، حيث تلقى العميد حاتم حمدى، مأمور مركز شرطة المنيا بلاغاً، من عماد ظريف، 44 سنة، مقاول، يفيد بقيام مجهولين بخطف نجله ديفيد، 9 سنوات، وكشفت التحريات عن أن المجنى عليه، تم اختطافه، أثناء وجوده بالقرب من منزله المجاور للترعة الدماريسية المغطاة، وأن مجهولين يستقلون دراجة بخارية، ارتكبوا الواقعة، وفروا هاربين، وتم تحرير الطفل بعد دفع فدية قيمتها 100 ألف جنيه. 
​
​من ناحيته.. يرفض اللواء أسامه متولى، مدير أمن المنيا، الاعتراف بأن جرائم الخطف بالمحافظة، أصبحت ظاهرة، كما يشاع، مشدداً على أنها جرائم فردية، وأضاف أن أجهزة البحث الجنائى ترصد هذه الوقائع عن كثب، وفى كل مرة، يتم التوصل للمتهمين وإلقاء القبض عليهم فى وقت قياسى. 

وطالب شاكر، سلطات الأمن، بالتحرك السريع واتخاذ جميع الإجراءات اللازمة، للتصدى لهذه العصابات، وإلقاء القبض على أفرادها، وحصرهم خاصة بمراكز سمالوط وملوى ودير مواس، واستهداف البؤر التى تتخذ من الظهير الصحراوى مأوى لها
​
الوطن​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبس إخواني متهم بالتعدي على مجند بشارع قصر العيني 15 يوما*

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*توفيق عكاشة الى لميس الحديدى _ يامتر ونص , يامراة الاصلع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

ذكرت صحيفة NEWYORK TIMES الأمريكية – عبر موقعها الإلكتروني – أن الاشتباكات الفتاكة بين الحكومة المصرية وخصومها من الإسلاميين- أمس الإثنين – مع توسيع الهجمات ضد أهداف حكومية، يدل على فشل السلطات في تأمين الشوارع ورفض كلا الجانبين للتراجع

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

يفحص المستشار هشام بركات، النائب العام، البلاغ الذي تقدم به عمرو عمارة، مؤسس تحالف شباب الإخوان، ضد كل من عمرو دراج، ومحمد على بشر، القياديين بحزب الحرية والعدالة، يتهمهما فيه بالتحريض على أعمال العنف والتخريب التي شهدتها البلاد منذ 30 يونيو وحتى احتفالية 6 أكتوبر.

*فيتــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*فاصل  حتي  الثالثه  ثم  أواصل  بأذن  الله*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحة: إرتفاع حصيلة قتلى اشتباكات 6 أكتوبر إلى 57 قتيلا و391 مصابا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجلس الوزراء: شطب جمعية الأخوان المسلمين من قائمة الجمعيات الآهلية وحصر جميع ممتلكاتها​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*حرب شوارع بين أعضاء المحظورة وطلاب جامعة الزقازيق وإطلاق أعيرة نارية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المصرى اليوم" تستكمل الحلقة الثانية من حوار "السيسى"
*​*
*الثلاثاء, 08/10/2013 - 10:38ص​
أوضح السيسي، أنه التقى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي قبل خطابه في مركز المؤتمرات يوم الأربعاء 26 يونيو الماضي، وجلس معه من الحادية عشرة ظهراً إلى الواحدة بعد الظهر من نفس يوم إلقاء الخطاب، مضيفاً "مرسي قال لي: الدكتور الكتاتني سيأتي وكل اللي إنت بتقوله هنعمله".

وأشار السيسي، إلى "وجود حلول كثيرة جدا ولو كان الرئيس المعزول أوجد صيغة تصالحية مع الناس كان من الممكن أن تكون مخرجاً مقبولاً"، 

وتابع: "حضرت الخطاب لأنه كان يطلب مني أن أساهم في حل مسائل متأزمة ولا أقول لا. أما الابتسامة التي ظهرت على وجهي وهو يلقي الخطاب هي ابتسامة اندهاش لأن الكتاتني قال لي قبل دخول القاعة: "كل اللي أنت قولته هنعمله النهاردة" وفوجئت بأن الكلام كله على عكس ما تم الاتفاق عليه مع الرئيس والكتاتني باستثناء الاعتذار الذي ذكره في بداية الخطاب".
وواصل: "ابتسمت بسبب الخضوع لأوامر مكتب الإرشاد دون مراعاة مصالح الدولة والاعتماد على مستشارين اعتادوا إيقاع الرئيس في أخطاء وإعداد خطاب له لا يرقى لمقام الرئاسة ويدفع الرئيس ليقف أمام القضاء وهو ما شاهدناه في الأيام التالية"، وتابع: "قلت لنفسي وأنا أسمع الخطاب: "خلاص هما كده بيهددوا الشعب".

ولفت إلي أن جميع مؤشرات التقارير الرسمية قبل 30 يونيو، خاصة من مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار الذي كان برئاسة أحد المنتمين للإخوان "ياسر علي"، وكذلك التقارير غير الرسمية، أعطت دلالات على تفوق حركة "تمرد" على حركة "تجرد" بما يتراوح ما بين 3 أضعاف على المستوى الرسمي، و15 ضعفاً على المستوى غير الرسمي.​وأضاف السيسي، "وفقاً لذلك ولعدد الوثائق التي حصدتها تمرد، فإن التوقعات لنسب المشاركة منها في التظاهرات (30 يونيو) أشارت لاحتمالات نزول ما بين 4 إلي 6 ملايين"، وتابع: "الواقع كان مفاجأة كما شاهدناه بعد ذلك، والذي بلغ في أقل تقديراته 14 مليونياً، وفي أعلى تقديراته 33 مليوناً".​وواصل: "وفقاً لما تقدم فإن جميع التوقعات أشارت إلي كثافة التظاهر واتجاه المتظاهرين للاعتصام حتى تلبية النظام مطالب المتظاهرين، وفي نفس الوقت كان هناك تعنت واضح من جانب النظام وعدم استبعاد لجوء مؤيديه للصدام مع المتظاهرين"، 

وتابع: "لعل خير شاهد ما شهدناه في تظاهرات يومي 21 و28 يونيو الماضي في رابعة العدوية من تهديدات"، مؤكداً أنه لم يلتق حركة "تمرد" أو يلتقي معهم إلا عندما استدعاهم الجيش يوم 3 يوليو.

وحول مهلة الـ7 أيام التي منحها الجيش للتوافق وإنهاء الأزمة، قال: "نحن في يوم 23 يونيو الماضي، قلنا نعطي فرصة بمبادرة وضعناها تتضمن المطالب التي يجمع عليها الناس، وكان سقفها الأعلى هو الاستفتاء على الرئيس، وكنا نتمنى أن يستجيب لها ويعرض نفسه للاستفتاء فلو وافق الشعب على بقائه كانت المعارضة قد سكتت".​وحول رد فعل الرئيس المعزول على المهلة، أوضح أن "قبل أن أصدر بيان مهلة الأيام السبعة، أطلعته على تفاصيله وكنت التقي مع على طول، وهو لم يغضب من البيان وإنما كان متحفظاً على رد الفعل، ولكن عند مهلة الـ48 ساعة يوم أول يوليو الماضي أبدى استياءه وغضبه، وقلت له: "أمامنا 48 ساعة نحل المسألة، لأن الناس نزلت يوم 30 يونيو بأعداد ضخمة جداً، وأنا كنت معه وقت إعلان هذه المهلة في 2يوليو"، لافتاً إلى أنه لم يلتق مرسي بعد 3 يوليو.​وأشار إلي أن القوات المسلحة حرصت على حضور المؤسسات الدينية كالأزهر والكنيسة قبل إذاعة بيان عزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي لأنهما مسئولان عن المجتمع، مشيراً إلي أن الجيش دعا الدكتور محمد البرادعي وممثلي المرأة وشباب "تمرد"، وحزب النور والقضاء وكذلك حزب الحرية والعدالة لكنه لم يرد على الدعوة.​وأوضح أن البيان جاء معبراً عن المطالب الشعبية التي طالبت بانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة تحت إشراف حكومة محايدة، بعد فترة انتقالية محدودة يتم خلالها تعديل الدستور وتلبية الاحتياجات الاقتصادية والأمنية للشعب، لافتاً إلي أن المشهد الجامع عكس بوضوح تحالف القوى الوطنية لتنفيذ الإرادة الشعبية.​وأشار الفريق السيسي إلي أنه ذهب إلي والدته بعد قراءة البيان، وقال: "والدتي في حالة سنية لا تسمح لها بأن تقرأ الأحداث، وأنا مرتبط بها ارتباطاً شديداً، وهي سيدة مصرية أصيلة جدا بكل معنى الأصالة وربتني على الاعتماد على الله والرضا بالقدر، وتابع: "والدتي دعت لي قائلة: "ربنا يحميك من كل شر".​وقال الفريق السيسي: إن "التيار الإسلامي تعامل مع المصريين على أنه الحق وهم الباطل، وأنه المؤمن وهم الكافرون".

وأضاف "أنا أقول للتيار الإسلامي: حاسب وأنت تتعامل مع المصريين، لقد تعاملت معهم على أنك الحق وهم الباطل، أنك الناجي وهم الهالكون، أنت المؤمن وهم الكافرون"، مشيراً إلي أن "هناك استعلاء بالإيمان من قبل التيار الإسلامي".
​
وأشار إلي أن الشعب المصري خرج في يوم 30 يونيو لأنه خاف على وسطيته مستقبله ولم يشعر أن البلد بلده، لافتاً إلي أن ذلك هو محرك 30 يونيو.
​
وأوضح أنه أمضى يوم 30 يونيو الماضي في متابعة الأوضاع على الأرض وتقويم التقديرات التي سبق التوصل إليها، والاستعدادات للتدخل والتأمين وحمياة المواطنين والممتلكات العامة، إذا ما حاول أي طرف الإخلال بالأمن وتهديد المواطنين والمنشآت.
وأشار إلي أن ما حدث في 30 يونيو الماضي كان هائلاً، لافتاً إلى أن ذلك وضع القوات المسلحة أمام مسئوليتها التاريخية إنفاذاً للإراداة الشعبية.
​
وأوضح أن "النزول في 30 يونيو كان هجرة من الواقع الموجود إلي حالة الدولة المصرية المأمولة، إلي الواقع الجديد المنشود، الناس نزلت تقول: "لا نحن لن نعيش بهذه الصورة"، وكان الهجرة من واقع خافوا منه إلي واقع يأملون فيه".​وحول تأجيل بيان القوات المسلحة عقب انتهاء مهلة الـ7 أيام وتجديدها أول يوليو إلي 48 ساعة، قال: "أنا كنت شايف مخاطر شديدة جداً، والبلد وصلت لمرحلة خطيرة وكنت أقول لو كان هناك مخرج يبقى أفضل".
​
وكشف أن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي قال له أول يوليو، إن عدد المتظاهرين المعارضين 120 ألفاً، وتابع: "قلت له سأحضر لك سيديهات لمشاهد مصورة من الطائرة".
​
وأشار إلي أنه أبلغ الرئيس المعزول بمهلة الـ48 ساعة قبل اجتماع جمع بينهما حيث قرأ له بيان المهلة.
​
وأكد أنه توقع لجوء التيار الديني للعنف والإرهاب بعد عزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، وقال: "بالدراسة والعلم والمعرفة والفهم لابد أن تدرك أن البناء الفكري للتيار الديني يلجأ إلي العنف، لأنه يرى أنه على حق، لذا يجب التصعيد".​وأضاف السيسي، أن الأفق الفكري لدى التيار الديني يختلف عن الآخرين، وتابع: "كنت أتوقع صداماً محتملاً، وكنا نرى أناساً يحملون قنابل وأسلحة ويرتكبون جرائم تفجير، ونمسك بعناصر مسلحة كل يوم".
​
وأوضح أنه خطاب الشعب يوم 24 يوليو الماضي ودعاه للنزول يوم الجمعة التالي لتفويضه ومعه الجيش والشرطة لمواجهة العنف والإرهاب المحتمل، مضيفاً "لولا الدفعة المعنوية التي أخذتها الشرطة من نزول الجماهير لتغير الوضع.. المصالحة بين الشرطة والشعب كانت معجزة إلهية".​وحول قلقه من احتمال عدم نزول الجماهير وقتها قال: "لم يساورني الشك للحظة واحدة.. كنت متأكداً من نزول الشعب.. دي حاجة بيني وبين الشعب المصري أشعر بأن بيني وبينهم عشم وخواطر، ده حاجة هما يحسوها وأنا أحسها".​وأشار إلي أن دعوته للشعب للنزول يوم الجمعة 26 يوليو الماضي، لم تكن بهدف تفويضه لمواجهة العنف والإرهاب المحتمل فقط، وإنما للتأكيد أمام العالم على الإراداة الشعبية في التغيير، بعد ارتفاع الأصوات التي كانت تشكك في هذه الإرادة، وتسعى للحشد الخارجي ضدها تحت ذرائع الادعاء بالانقلاب العسكري.​وأضاف السيسي، "لقد وضعت ثقتي في الشعب المصري الذي لم يخذلني، انطلاقاً من قناعة الجميع بأن التغيير يتم تحقيقه بإرداة الشعب في تحقيق طموحاته وآماله بأهداف ثورته"، وتابع: "الاستجابة الشعبية للدعوة ألقت على أكتافي وزملائي مزيداً من المسئولية لتحقيق آمال وأحلام هذا الشعب الكريم الذي منحنا ثقته والتي سنحاسب عليها أمام الله".​وحول أعداد متظاهري التفويض قال: "بكل أمانة، كنت أريد أكثر من ذلك حتي أنني كنت أقول لبعض من حولي "مش ده العدد اللي كنت منتظره ينزل الشارع"، وتابع: "أنا أنشد دوماً أقصى درجات المثالية لكني كنت سعيداً بالمشهد جداً وأمضيت ليلتي في سعادة حتى حدثت واقعة المنصة وطريق الأوتوستراد".​وكشف أن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي كان متواجداً في دار الحرس الجمهوري عندما حاول إرهابيو جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" اقتحامها فيما عرف إعلامياً بـ"أحداث الحرس الجمهوري"، مشيراً إلي نقله لمكان آخر في نفس اليوم.
​
وأوضح السيسي، أنه "كان هناك تخطيطاً مسبقاً لاقتحام منشأة عسكرية باستخدام القوة، وهو الأمر الذي وضع القوات في وضع دفاع عن النفس، وضرورة الرد بشكل فوري وسريع وهو ما أكدته التقارير الواردة عن الحادث".
​
وواصل: "أريد أن أقول إنه كانت هناك مجموعات منهم تطلق النار وهي غير مدربة مما تسبب في حالة من الفوضى وخسائر غير مبررة"، وتابع: "ليس معقولاً أن يأتي أناس إلي المكان الموجود فيه رئيس الجمهورية السابق وهو منطقة عسكرية وتحاول أن تقتحمه وتضرب ناراً".
​
وقال الفريق السيسي، إن تأخر قرار فض اعتصامي إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بـ"رابعة" و"النهضة"، يرجع لحرص الدولة على إتاحة المجال أمام الاحتواء والتهدئة عبر المعالجة السياسية، ومراعاة لاعتبارات شهر رمضان الكريم ثم عيد الفطر.
وأضاف السيسي،أن تأخر القرار يرجع أيضاً لإعطاء الوقت الكافي للدراسة والتخطيط لتجنب الخسائر من الطرفين بعد التأكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك من وجود أسلحة داخل الاعتصامين.

وتابع: "بعد نحو 48 يوماً وليس 48 ساعة، وبعد العديد من الإنذارات، قامت الأجهزة الأمنية بتنفيذ القرار القضائي بفض الاعتصامين وفقاً للمعايير الدولية، وجاءت الخسائر من الطرفين نتيجة استخدام السلاح من داخل الاعتصامين".

وتحدث  وزير الدفاع ، عن بعض تفاصيل حياته الشخصية في الحلقة الثانية من حواره، وقال: "والدتي سيدة مصرية أصيلة بكل معانى الأصالة، وأنا مرتبط بها ارتباطاً شديدًا، وربتني على الاعتماد على الله والرضا بالقدر"

وأوضح السيسي، أن لديه 4 أبناء (3 أولاد وبنت)، ولديه 4 أحفاد أكبرهم طفلة عمرها 4 سنوات، مضيفاً أن "أسرته بعد بيان 3 يوليو عرفوا أن هذا هو بداية الهم

*المــوجـــز*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 

أكد مصدر أمنى بالإدارة العامة لمرور القاهرة أنه تم فتح ميدان روكسى عقب قطعه من قبل مجموعة من السائقين عقب مشادات بينهم وبين أحد رجال المرور بالميدان.
وأضاف المصدر أن رجال الشرطة بقسم مصر الجديدة حضروا إلى الميدان وتفاوضوا مع السائقين لفتح الطريق وتم فتحه أمام حركة السير مجدداً. 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول 33 ألف طن سولار من الإمارات لميناء الإسكندرية
*الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:54​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

كشف طارق عبد الفتاح مذيع بقناة النيل الثقافية، أن استوديوهات المقطم التابعة للقناة لا توجد بها وحدات حراسات خاصة من الشرطة لتأمينها سواء من الداخل أو الخارج من أي هجوم إرهابي محتمل.

أضاف عبد الفتاح أنه تقدم بـ 3 مذكرات إلى كل من الدكتورة درية شرف الدين وزيرة إلاعلام، وعصام الأمير رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون واللواء محسن الشهاوي رئيس قطاع الأمن، للمطالبة بتوفير حراسة مسلحة من الشرطة خارج وداخل الاستوديو. 

*"فـيتـــو"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلنت حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، عن تنظيم وقفة صامتة بالشموع والملابس السوداء، غدا أمام مبنى اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون فى الذكرى السنوية الثانية لمذبحة ماسبيرو.

وأكدت الحركة، خلال مؤتمرها الصحفى اليوم، أن الوضع الأمنى فى البلاد لا يسمح بفعالية أكبر من ذلك، مطالبة بضرورة وضع قوانين لتفعيل العدالة الانتقالية، ووجود قوانين ونصوص دستورية صريحة تجرم التمييز الدينى.

كما حذرت الحركة عناصر الإخوان من استغلال الوقفة لتحقيق أى أغراض سياسية. ​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصل أحمد على، لاعب الإسماعيلى، إلى نادى الزمالك للتوقيع على عقود الانضمام للنادى الأبيض، وبصحبته بلال نظير وكيل أعماله. الجدير بالذكر أن اليوم هو آخر موعد لفترة القيد.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

تجمع العشرات من طلاب المعاهد الفنية وأولياء أمورهم أمام وزارة التعليم العالى وقاموا بالالتفاف حول وزير التعليم العالى د.حسام عيسى فور وصوله للوزارة مطالبينه بقبول طلب تحويل ابنائهم.

وقام أحد الطلاب بالتعدى على الوزير بالضرب وعلى إثرة قام الحارس الخاص بالوزير بالتدخل لتهدئة الموقف في الوقت الذي وعد فيه الوزير الطلاب والأهالى بقبول الالتماس وفتح باب التنسيق مرة أخرى.

*الـوفـــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلنت جماعة تطلق على نفسها *"كتائب الفرقان"* عن مسئوليتها الكامله عن تفجير محطة الاقمار الصناعية بالمعادى امس الاثنين ، حيث يظهر فى الفيديو التى حصلت عليه مجموعة من الجماعة وهى تعمل عمليات رصد للمنطقة قبل استهدافها.

*اليوم السابع* 
​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

قرر المستشار تامر الفرجانى المحامى العام تجديد حبس كلا من نجل حسن مالك "عمر" ، وابن خيرت الشاطر وسعد الحسينى 15 يوم.​
*الفـجــــــــر* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

حالة من الفوضى بمدرسة صدفا الثانوية التجارية المشتركة واشتباكات لفظية وتهديدات وتوعد من مدرسة منتقبة لمدرس سلفى لاعتراضه على استبدال الأغانى الوطنية والنشيد المدرسى بأغنية "تسلم الأيادى"، وسيطرت المدرسة على الصحافة المدرسية وبثها لأخبار وتقارير تمتدح فيها الفريق السيسى 

توجه المدرس السلفى  للمدرسة المنتقبة باللوم وقال لها إن هناك منشورات من الوزارة تمنع ذلك وترفض تدخل المدارس بالسياسية ونبهها أنها ليست مدرسة صحافة إنما هي أخصائية اجتماعية وما تفعله يتنافى مع دورها.

وفورا هددت المدرسة المنتقبة المدرس السلفى بأمن الدولة  وباتهامه بعدائه للفريق السيسى ومحاباة للإخوان وتدخل عدد من المدرسين في الاشتباكات؛ مما أحدث حالة من الانشقاق والفوضى بين الطلاب والمدرسين.

*فـيتـــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

عاقبت محكمة جنح العجوزة  سلمى صباحي ابنة حمدين صباحي مؤسس التيار الشعبي، غيابيا بالسجن ثلاثة أعوام مع الشغل، وتغريمها ألف جنيه، في قضية النصب.
وكانت النيابة أمرت من قبل بضم 6 بلاغات بالنصب ضد سلمى صباحي في قضيه التسوق الشبكي.
​*الـوطــــن*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*غدا.. إحياء ذكرى مذبحة ماسبيرو في دير القديس سمعان بالمقطم 





*

أعلن اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، المشاركة في إحياء ذكرى مذبحة ماسبيرو من خلال أمسية صلاة بدير القديس سمعان الخراز بالمقطم، غدا من الساعة السادسة وحتى التاسعة مساء. 

وأوضح الاتحاد في بيان ، أن اقتصار إحياء الذكرى على الصلاة في إطار تجنب محاولات الجماعات الإرهابية، تصدير ثورة 30 يونيو على إنها انقلابا على الشرعية، وتأكيدا أن الشعب القبطي يقف مع الإرادة الشعبية التي أسقطت الفاشية الإخوانية. 

واستنكر الاتحاد في بيانه، عدم معاقبة مرتكبي المذبحة الأليمة، وتم تكريم حمدي بدين، كرجل دولة ويعمل كملحق عسكري في الصين، واللواء الدماطي يخدم في الجيش المصري، وحصول الفريق سامي عنان على الخروج الآمن، وحضور المشير طنطاوي احتفالات أكتوبر.

وأشار البيان إلى أن عددا من الشخصيات العامة وبعض أبطال حرب أكتوبر سيشاركون في الأمسية، ودعا الأقباط والنشطاء والحركات الثورية للمشاركة في إحياء ذكرى مذبحة ماسبيرو.

*الـوطــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*بشكل رسمى ، دخل ارتداء الحجاب في تركيا اليوم الثلاثاء رسميا يومه الأول في المؤسسات الحكومية* بعد نشر قرار رفع الحظر بالجريدة الرسمية صباح اليوم بعد تعديل المادة الخامسة من القانون الخاص بالملبس للموظفين العاملين في مؤسسات الدولة والصادر من مجلس الوزراء عام 1982 في أعقاب الانقلاب العسكري في عام 1980.
وذكرت صحيفة أن التعديل القانوني أجري وفقا للحزمة الديمقراطية التي أعلنها رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان والمتعلقة بحرية النساء في ارتداء غطاء الرأس (الحجاب) في القطاع العام باستثناء العاملين في مؤسسات الأمن والجيش والقضاء.

*المـوجـــز *​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين أمن جامعة القاهرة وطلاب الإخوان 
*
*الـوطـــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

أرجأت محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية اليوم الثلاثاء، نظر قضية منع رجل الأعمال حسين سالم وزوجته وأبنائه وأحفاده من التصرف فى ممتلكاتهم السائلة والعقارية إلى جلسة يوم 11 ديسمبر لترجمة الإعلان الموجه إلى محل إقامته بأسبانيا.

وأصدر النائب العام القرار فى القضية : منع التصرف نائب عام، الذى شمل منعه من التصرف فى أمواله، وزوجته نظيمة عبد الحميد، ونجليه خالد وماجدة، وأحفاده.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

ألقى أمن جامعة الزقازيق القبض على ثلاثة طلاب ممن تسببوا فى إثارة الشغب والاشتباكات داخل الحرم الجامعى اليوم
وأضاف المصدر أنه سيتم تسليم الطلاب الثلاثة إلى الشرطة تمهيدا لعرضهم على النيابة العامة لبدء التحقيق معهم.

*كايرو دار*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*راعي كنيسة دلجا : المسيحيين خايفيين يرجعوا بيوتهم*

*الأقباط متحدون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل رئيس الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان، أن قرار شطب جمعية الإخوان المسلمين من سجل الجمعيات الأهلية المعتمدة جاء متأخرا بعض الشئ وكان يجب شطبها لأنها خالفت القواعد العامة وقانون الجمعيات الأهلية واستخدمت العنف والإرهاب.

* الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

أمر شريف توفيق رئيس نيابة الدقى بالاستعلام عن أرقام الهواتف التى قامت بإرسال تهديدات لرئيس محكمة جنح مستأنف الدقى، المستشار الذى أصدر حكم حبس هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء السابق، بقتله هو وعائلته.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*التمييز من جديد : **أمن المنيا يضحى بالمسيحيين *

*الأقباط متحدون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

يتصور البعض اننا نسينا هذه الدماء التي سالت من اجل حريتها في وطن اجدادها .لا لم ولن ننسي لان هذه الدماء هي من تحرر مصر الان وستحررها من كل ديكتاتور يحاول ان يقمع او يفتن هذا الشعب. اثق تماما في عدالة السماء ويقيني ان باقي من تورطوا في المذبحه سيكونوا امام العداله يدفعون ثمن هذه الدماء.

*الأقباط متحدون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الفريق رضا حافظ وزير الإنتاج الحربى، إنه لا توجد أى دولة فى العالم يمكنها أن تمنع مصر من إنتاج الأسلحة والذخائر التى تحتاجها القوات المسلحة

* اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى بعد انفجار ماسورة مياه فى تقاطع "مكرم عبيد ومصطفى النحاس"*

أكد الدكتور مجدى شريف رئيس غرفة العمليات بمحافظة القاهرة، أن رجال الحماية المدنية والأجهزة التنفيذية بالمحافظة تقوم بإصلاح ماسورة المياه التى أنفجرت فى تقاطع شارعى مكرم عبيد مع مصطفى النحاس، والتى أدت إلى إصابة الشارع بشلل مرورى تام.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

مصادر بـ«لجنة الـ50» :  الجيش يصر بقوة على مادة محاكمة المدنيين عسكريا
*«المصري اليوم»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

عقب ظهور الفريق  السيسى  فى إحتفالات أكتوبر ، نشر عدد من النشطاء صورة للفريق وحوله عدد من الفنانات عقب إنتهاء الإحتفالات فى إستاد الدفاع الجوى ، وعلق النشطاء بسخرية على الصورة قائلين "السيسى مُحطم قلوب الـعـــذاري" بعد أن التفت الفنانات حوله لإلتقاط الصور بجانبه تعبيرا عن إعجابهم بالفريق

*المـوجــز*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

دعت الصين مساء اليوم الثلاثاء كافة الأطراف في مصر إلى حوار سياسي، وذلك عقب الاشتباكات التي اندلعت مؤخرا، والتي تزامنت مع احتفالات الذكرى السنوية الأربعين لنصر السادس من أكتوبر، ما أسفر عن سقوط عشرات القتلى.

*الـدســتور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

كشف مصدر مسئول عن وثيقة تؤكد تجسس وعمالة كلا من عصام العريان القيادى الهارب بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين , وأبو العلا ماضى رئيس حزب الوسط والمحامى عصام سلطان نائب رئيس الحزب المؤيد لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة , وذلك لصالح مخابرات دولة خليجية,تمثلت فى قيامهما برفع تفارير منتظمة لمندوبي مخابرات الدولة الخليجية, واحتوت التقارير على مجريات الأحداث في مصر والإجراءات المطلوبة لمواجهتها.

*الـفـــــــجـر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الدكتور القس سامح موريس , راعي كنيسة قصر الدوبارة الإنجيلية :" تصحيحاً لما قلت في برنامج "من حقك تفهم" عن طبيعة المسيح وعلاقة هذا بموته وقيامته وبعدها قدمت أعتذاراً عن ما قلته".

و تابع القس سامح , عبر تدوينة له بموقع التواصل الإجتماعي فيس بوك "أود اليوم بعد القراءة والتأمل والإستماع للدارسين المتخصصين أن أعبر عن ما أؤمن به والذي يتفق كثيراً مع ما قدمته في مدرسة المسيح في فصل المسيح والذي تحدثت فيه عن الكلمة الأبن قبل التجسد وتجسده".

وأضاف :"ولقد وجدت ان أروع تعبيرعن هذا هو ماكتبه قداسة البابا المتنيح الأنبا شنودة الثالث في كتابه "طبيعة المسيح" صفحة 31 وتحت عنوان الاتفاقية المشتركة مع الكاثوليك والتي أكتشفت أنها تعبر عن عقيدة الكنيسة الأنجيلية أيضاً.

وتابع :" الاتفاقية المشتركة مع الكاثوليك (نؤمن أن ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، الكلمة (اللوجوس) المتجسد، هو كامل في لاهوته، وكامل في ناسوته. وأنه جعل ناسوته واحداً مع لاهوته، بغير إختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير. وأن لاهوته لم ينفصل عن ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين).​*الـفـــــــجـر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

مصابو جنوب سيناء يكشفون تفاصيل تفجير مبنى مديرية الأمن.. سيارة دفع رباعي مفخخة وراء الانفجار.. شخص بزي عميد كان يقود المركبة.. والانفجار أحدث فجوة كبيرة بالأرض

*فـيـــــــــــتـو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتائب الفرقان تعلن عن تبنيها لعملية مهاجمة محطة الأقمار الصناعية بالمعادى ....
صح النوم يا مخابرات

[YOUTUBE]1XhYAU9xyd4[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلن مسئول رفيع بوزارة الداخلية التونسية أن عدد التونسيات اللواتي مارسن ما يسمى "جهاد النكاح" في سوريا مع إسلاميين يقاتلون قوات النظام السوري، "محدود" ولا يتعدى 15 تونسية في حين قدرت جمعية غير حكومية هذا العدد بـ"المئات".​
وصرح المسئول : "هنّ 15 تونسية على أقصى تقدير سافرن إلى سوريا بقناعة تقديم خدمات اجتماعية للمقاتلين (تمريض الجرحى والطبخ وغسل ثياب المقاتلين) وهناك تم استغلال بعضهن جنسيا تحت مسمى جهاد النكاح".​
وتابع نقلا عن التونسيات العائدات من سوريا أن هناك "مسلمات من دول الشيشان وألمانيا وفرنسا ومصر والعراق والمغرب العربي" مارسن جهاد النكاح مع المقاتلين.

*فـيتــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

انفجرت اليوم عبوة ناسفة في طريق مدرعة بالشيخ زويد مساء اليوم أثناء عمليات تمشيط لملاحقة العناصر المسلحة بمحافظة شمال سيناء أثناء محاولة تهريب أجهزة لاسلكي إلي مدينة العريش.

وقال مصدر أمني إنه تم ضبط نحو 250 جهازا لاسلكيا داخل سيارة بكمين الميدان علي الطريق الدولي(العريش/القنطرة شرق)..بمدخل العريش الغربي.

*صـــــدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

تراجع منسوب مياه نهر النيل أمام السد العالي، اليوم، بمقدار سم مكعب واحد، حيث بلغ 175.77 متر مكعب في مقابل 78. 175متر مكعب أمس.


*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تحيي ذكرى ضحايا ماسبيرو.*

يرأس الأنبا رفائيل، سكرتير المجمع المقدس بالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، صباح يوم الجمعة المقبل، القداس الجنائزي الذي يقام في ذكري ضحايا اشتباكات ماسبيرو.

وقال القمص بولس حليم، المتحدث الرسمي باسم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية: إن القداس سيقام بكنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل بالسادس من أكتوبر، ويشارك فيها الأنبا دوماديوس، أسقف 6 أكتوبر وأوسيم.

وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي باسم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، أن الكنيسة ستقيم في ظهر اليوم ذاته احتفالية خاصة إحياء لذكرى الضحايا.

*الشروق*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*صحيفة تركية: مصر ترفض طلبا من أنقرة للقاء داود أوغلو مع المعزول

إذا لم تستحى ..... فاطلب ما شئت يا أوغ....*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

كشفت مصادر مطلعة داخل حملة أبو الفتوح وحزب مصر القوية، أن حسن مالك، رجل الأعمال الإخواني، سدد ديون الحملة الرئاسية للمرشح السابق عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، والتي كانت تقدر بـ 2 مليون جنيه تقريبا، وكانت تلك المديونيات لبعض أعضاء الحزب وبعض العمال وبعض شركات الدعاية والإعلان.​وأوضحت المصادر أن ما تردد بشأن أن أبو الفتوح ومالك تجمعهما صلة قرابة صحيح ومعروف لأن ذلك يحدث كثيرا في العائلات الكبيرة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مؤكدا على أن أبو الفتوح جمعته عدة لقاءات مع حسن مالك داخل الحزب في الفترة الأخيرة دون إبداء أسباب لتلك الاجتماعات واللقاءات من قبل أبو الفتوح.​وأشارت المصادر، إلى أنه كانت لديهم معلومات تفيد بان حسن مالك، رجل الأعمال الإخواني كان يدعم أبو الفتوح وحملته ماديا من خلال شركة "سلسلبيل" الخاصة ببرمجيات الكمبيوتر، التابعة لخيرت الشاطر وحسن مالك.​
* بوابة الفجر*​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون النار على موكب رئيس الوزارء الأردنى *​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:50 
تعهد العاهل الأردنى الملك عبد الله الثانى، اليوم الثلاثاء بتقديم الدعم للحكومة المؤقتة، فى مصر خلال محادثات مع الرئيس المؤقت عدلى منصور

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*فشل محاولة لتدمير مدرعة بالشيخ زويد* 
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:43 
فشلت اليوم محاولة لتدمير مدرعة بمنطقة الشيخ زويد أثناء سيرها بشوارع جانبية بالمدينة، وقال شهود عيان إن مجهولين أطلقوا قذيفة صاروخية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*إسرائيل تحتج على تعيين إيران فى لجنة الأمم المتحدة لنزع السلاح*

الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:27 
قدمت إسرائيل شكوى رسمية إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كى مون، بسبب اختيار إيران مقررًا للجنة الجمعية العامة بشأن نزع السلاح والأمن الدولى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*داود أوغلو ينفى دعم تركيا لجماعات مرتبطة بالقاعدة فى سوريا* 
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:14 

جاءت تصريحات داود أوغلو فى مؤتمر صحفى، عقده مع نظيره الدنماركى "فيللى سوفندال"، فى أنقرة اليوم الثلاثاء 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*هيجل يعين مبعوثا خاصا لإتمام عمليات إغلاق "جوانتانامو"* 
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:59 

أصدر وزير الدفاع الأمريكى، تشاك هيجل، اليوم الثلاثاء، قرارا بتعيين بول لويس كمبعوث خاص للانتهاء من أعمال إغلاق معتقل جوانتنامو.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*"وورلد تريبيون": تركيا تدفع بطائرات F 16 إلى الحدود مع سوريا* 
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:37 
ذكرت صحيفة (وورلد تريبيون) الأمريكية، أن تركيا تدفع بأعداد من الطائرات الحربية تجاه الحدود مع سوريا فى خطوة يمكن وصفها بالاستعداد لحرب جوية ضد سلاح الجو السورى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*مطالب بزيادة أسعار السجائر 50 قرشاً لتمويل الحكومة*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:02 

طالب المستشار وجدى قتلة، أحد المساهمين فى رأسمال الشركة الشرقية للدخان "إيسترن كومبانى"، مصنع السجائر الوحيد فى مصر، بضرورة زيادة أسعار السجائر المنتجة بالشركة 50 قرشاً يتم توزيعها مناصفة بين الحكومة كضرائب والمساهمين جميعهم
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*ليبيا تطالب الحكومة الأمريكية بتسليمها المواطن الليبى المختطف *
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:30 

طالب المؤتمر الوطنى العام (البرلمان) الليبى فى بيان أصدره اليوم الثلاثاء الحكومة الأمريكية بضرورة تسليم المواطن الليبى المختطف " نزيه الرقيعى " الملقب بأبو أنس الليبى فورًا.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بطريرك موسكو: نواصل جمع التبرعات من أجل الشعب السورى
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:51 

أكد بطريرك موسكو وعموم روسيا "كيريل"، أن كنيسته ستواصل جمع التبرعات لمساعدة السوريين، لافتاً إلى أن الصراع العسكرى فى سوريا تحول إلى مأساة بالنسبة لجميع السوريين
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*عباس يخاطب الداخلية لتأمين الزمالك بعد اقتحام الألتراس ليلاً*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:26 

قام ممدوح عباس، رئيس نادى الزمالك، بمخاطبة وزارة الداخلية بشكل رسمى، من أجل توفير الحماية الأمنية لمقر النادى فى الأيام المقبلة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*عبد العال: نحترم الزمالك والكأس له حسابات خاصة*
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:13 

أكد رضا عبد العال المدير الفنى لفريق طنطا، أن فريقه على استعداد كامل لمواجهة الزمالك فى دور الـ16 لكاس مصر والمقرر لها منتصف هذا الشهر الجارى. 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدولار ينخفض أمام الجنيه ويسجل 691 قرشًا* 
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:28 

أنخفض الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى، اليوم الثلاثاء، حيث بلغ متوسط سعر صرف الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*البنك المركزى: إجازة البنوك 4 أيام بمناسبة عيد الأضحى* 
الثلاثاء، 8 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:43 

قرر البنك المركزى المصرى، تعطيل العمل بالبنوك العاملة فى السوق المحلية، وعددها 40 مصرفًا، من يوم الاثنين الموافق، 14 أكتوبر وتنتهى يوم الخميس 17 أكتوبر الجارى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:37 
شهدت شوارع وميادين القاهرة والجيزة، صباح اليوم الأربعاء اختناقات مرورية بسبب تكدس العديد من السيارات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

قال مسئول أمريكى، أن الولايات المتحدة تميل إلى حجب معظم المساعدات العسكرية الأمريكية لمصر باستثناء المساعدات المخصصة لتعزيز مكافحة الإرهاب والأمن فى شبه جزيرة سيناء وأولويات أخرى من هذا القبيل.

وأن الرئيس أوباما لم يتخذ قراراً بشأن هذه المسألة التى حيرت المسئولين الأمريكيين مع محاولتهم إيجاد توازن بين رغبة فى أن ينظر إلى واشنطن على أنها تشجع الديمقراطية والحقوق، والرغبة فى الحفاظ على التعاون مع الجيش المصرى.

وبعد عزل مرسى قالت إدارة أوباما، إنها ستعلق نحو 585 مليون دولار من المساعدات العسكرية لمصر إلى أن يتم إجراء مراجعة للسياسة.

وقال المسئول الأمريكى، إن إدارة أوباما تميل الآن نحو مواصلة حجب معظم تلك المساعدات باستثناء ما ذكر. والولايات المتحدة تميل نحو مواصلة بعض المساعدات الاقتصادية لمصر، وبشكل أساسى الأموال التى تذهب للجماعات غير الحكومية.

ومن المرجح إعلان قرار بشأن المساعدات بحلول نهاية الأسبوع على الرغم من إشارته إلى تأجيل إصدار إعلان أكثر من مرة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*البيت الأبيض: لن نقطع المعونة عن مصر*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

قال شريف طه المتحدث الإعلامى باسم حزب النور، 
أن تصريحات الدكتور ياسر برهامى لا تعبر عن رأى الحزب الذى يمتلك قنوات إعلامية.​ 
الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:53 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*6أبريل تنعى شهداء ماسبيرو.. وتطالب الحكومة بمحاكمة المسئولين*

نعت حركة شباب 6 أبريل شهداء مذبحة ماسبيرو فى ذكراها الثانية، مطالبة بمحاكمة المسئولين عن كل المجازر التى جرت على أرض مصر منذ يناير 2011.

الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:32 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*"هيئة المجتمعات العمرانية": الانتهاء من 64 وحدة سكنية لمصابى الثورة *

أكد المهندس مجدى فرحات، نائب رئيس هيئة المجتمعات العمرانية، أنه تم الانتهاء من تنفيذ عدد 64 وحدة سكنية خاصة بمصابى الثورة أصحاب العجز الكلى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير المالية: خصصنا 22.3 مليار جنيه لتحسين البنية الأساسية*

قال الدكتور أحمد جلال وزير المالية، إن الوزارة خصصت 22.3 مليار جنيه لتحسين البنية الأساسية لتشجيع القطاع الخاص على الاستثمار، مضيفاً: نعمل على تحقيق فرصة للحكومة القادمة لبناء الوطن

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير المالية: الحد الأدنى للأجور سينفذ من يناير المقبل*

قال الدكتور أحمد جلال، وزير المالية، إن الدولة وضعت حدًا أدنى للأجور، لأن هذا ما تملكه حاليًا، لافتًا إلى أن تنفيذه سيبدأ من يناير المقبل، ويتم دراسته الآن فى القطاع الخاص.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

قال طاهر أبو زيد، وزير الرياضة، إن التهديدات التى تقوم بها "غانا" بتقديم شكوى لـ"الفيفا" هدفها "تشتيت" تركيز لاعبى المنتخب الوطنى، مضيفًا، الفريق الغانى يريد الحرب النفسية فقط للتأثير على اللاعبين.
وأشار وزير الرياضة إلى أن وفد "الفيفا" أشاد بالأمن فى مصر وصلاحيات الملاعب التى ستقام المباريات عليها، مؤكدًا أنه لا مشكلة فى أراضى ملاعب دولة غانا بالنسبة للاعبى المنتخب المصرى نظرًا لتعودهم على الأجواء الصعبة فى قارة أفريقيا

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياسر رزق لـ خالد صلاح: السيسى لم يغلق باب الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*سعد الدين إبراهيم: طرحت مبادرة للإخوان للحوار ونبذ العنف فرفضوا بشدة*

أكد الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم ، أنه طرح مبادرة للصلح مع جماعة الإخوان ونبذ العنف وإعادة الحوار.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياتري بتبادر علي أيه !*
*علي صلح !! رجل الشارع يعرف أن الغلطان هوه اللي يحاول الصلح.*
*علي تحاور !! يعني سيادتك هاتصدق كدابين.*
*علي نبذ العنف !! ما أنت عارف أن ده في دمهم*​

*ياريت أنت وأبو المجد ومعاكم القرضاوي .. ترتاحو وتريحونا من **غفلتكم دي.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن العام": ضبط 268 قطعة سلاح وتنفيذ 19470 حكما قضائيا فى 24 ساعة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى رئيس حزب مصر الحرية على ضرورة البحث الجاد عن سبل الخروج من الأزمة الراهنة والتى تتفاقم يوميا، مستنكرا الخروج المتكرر لتظاهرات وتجمعات الإخوان وبعض جماعات اليمين الدينى الأخرى عن شرط سلمية التجمع.


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*توقف العمل فى "غزل المحلة" احتجاجا على تأخر صرف شهر ونصف من الأرباح*
توجه أكثر من 5 آلا ف عامل أمام مبنى الإدارة، مطالبين بصرف شهر ونصف من الأرباح والمقرر صرفه فى عيد الفطر الماضى، إلا أن الشركة رفضت صرف القيمة حتى الآن

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*جابر نصار يقترح إجراء انتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية فى توقيت واحد *


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

استنكر عماد حمدى المتحدث الإعلامى باسم التيار الشعبى، الرسالة التى نشرها الدكتور ياسر برهامى نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية ضد مؤسسات الدولة واصفا إياها بأنها تحريضية وبدون أى أدلة.

وأضاف حمدى أن الادعاء بأن لجنة الخمسين تحارب الشريعة الإسلامية "أحمق"، وبعيد تماما عن الواقع، مشيرا إلى أن جميع أعضاء لجنة تعديل الدستور اتفقوا على بقاء المادة الثانية التى تنص أن الإسلام دين الدولة وأن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع متسائلا: "من أين يأتى العداء للشريعة والجميع اتفق على أن تكون مصدر التشريع؟!".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*"6 أبريل الجبهة": تحريض برهامى ضد الدولة يكشف عدم اعترافه بـ 30 يونيو*

أكد مصطفى الحجرى المتحدث باسم حركة شباب 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية، على أن الرسالة التحريضية التى وجهها الدكتور ياسر برهامى نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية ضد قيادات الدولة تأتى فى إطار عدم اقتناع التيار الإسلامى بأن ما حدث فى 30 يونيو كان ثورة شعبية. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*مظهر شاهين: برهامى يضغط على الحكومة لتمرير مطالب النور *

علق الشيخ مظهر شاهين إمام مسجد عمر مكرم، على الرسالة التحريضية التى نشرها الدكتور ياسر برهامى نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية ضد قيادات الدولة قائلا: "برهامى كمن ترك الجانى ويلوم المجنى عليه دون أن يوجه له خطابا أو إدانة".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

قال وزير الآثار المصرى الدكتور محمد إبراهيم، إنه تلقى خطابا من الخارجية المصرية، يفيد بأن الخارجية الإسرائيلية قامت على الفور بإبلاغ هيئة الآثار الإسرائيلية بشأن وقف بيع القطع المعروضة بإحدى قاعات مزادات مدينة القدس، وأن الحكومة الإسرائيلية قامت بشراء تلك الآثار من تجار قاموا بشرائها، وأنها ستسلم تلك القطع للحكومة المصرية بشرط عودة السفير المصرى لممارسة مهامه بعد استدعائه من الجانب المصرى.


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الفقيه الدستورى عصام الإسلامبولى، 
إنه لم يتم دمج قانونى مكافحة الإرهاب والحريات معاً، وأن القوانين باقية ولا تسقط بسبب الثورات لكن الدساتير هى التى تسقط.
وأضاف "الإسلامبولى" عبر شاشة العربية، مساء الثلاثاء، أن المحكمة الدستورية وضعت بعض المعايير يجب مراعاتها حال وضع القوانين، *وحكومة الببلاوى مرتعشة".*​

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الخبير العسكرى اللواء حمدى بخيت إن سعى جماعة الإخوان لإنشاء مايسمى بـ" الجيش المصرى الحر" 
لا يتعدى كونه عملية إرهاب فكرى ونفسى للشعب المصرى.

 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

قال المفكر الإسلامى الدكتور ناجح إبراهيم، إن التنظيمات أفادت الإسلام فى تربية الإنسان على حب الدعوة وما إلى ذلك، ولكنها أضرت العقل بإلغائه والبرمجة على السمع والطاعة الحديدية، والخلط بين الإسلام المعصوم والحركة الإسلامية غير المعصومة.


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت نفهم .. كيف ستحب الدعوه المبنيه علي السمع والطاعه الحديديه !! 
يادكتور أعمل معروف .. بلاش متلوف لو سمحت ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد مجدى حمدان القيادى بحزب الجبهة الديمقراطية وجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن تصريحات الدكتور محمد عبد المطلب وزير الموارد المائية بخصوص سد النهضة الأثيوبى غير مقبولة بالمرة.
وتابع حمدان لا معنى لكلام الوزير بأنه سوف تتم تحلية مياة البحر أو تنقية مياه الصرف، لأن كل تلك الحلول غير ممكنة فى الوقت الراهن، حيث هناك عجز موازنة ولا توجد موارد لذلك".

وأضاف حمدان: هذا بخلاف وقف الطمى والذى عن طريقة تزداد الرقعة الزراعية مما يعنى أن مصر ستصاب بفقر زراعى فى سنوات قليلة بعد إقامة السد"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأنبا بولا يطالب بتخصيص مقاعد فى البرلمان للمصريين بالخارج*​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

قام كل من المهندس إبراهيم محلب وزير الإسكان والدكتور إبراهيم الدميرى وزير النقل، واللواء عادل لبيب، وزير التنمية المحلية، والدكتور على عبد الرحمن، محافظ الجيزة واللواء توحيد توفيق قائد المنطقة المركزية بافتتاح محور أحمد عرابى وتشغيلة رسميا قبل الموعد المحدد لافتتاحه بأسبوع.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*"أنصار بيت المقدس" تتبنى تفجير مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء 

بيان الجماعة: *
*العملية قام بها أحد الانتحاريين.. وجاءت للرد على أحداث "رابعة" و"النهضة" و"رمسيس"
*​*
**الـوطــــــن* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشف الفريق السيسى ، عن عدد من المفاجئات فيما يخص مقتل الجنود المصريين برفح .*

فى يوم 5 أغسطس عام 2012.. وقعت مذبحة رفح الأولى.. هل توصلت التحقيقات إلى نتائج محددة فى كشف المتورطين فى هذه المذبحة البشعة ؟ وهل صحيح أن مرسى عرقل التحقيقات وطلب من القوات المسلحة عدم الاستمرار فى العملية سيناء؟

- أقدر فى البداية الاهتمام الوطنى لدى الناس، بالتعرف والإلمام بحقائق هذه المذبحة البشعة التى استهدفت أبناءنا، وهم يتأهبون للإفطار فى شهر الصيام، وسبق أن أكدت أن دم الشهداء لن يذهب أدراج الرياح، وتعهدت بالقصاص، والعملية سيناء الجارى تنفيذها على أراضى سيناء اليوم خير شاهد على العهد، إلا أننى أيضا أطلب الانتظار لحين انتهاء التحقيقات الكاملة بشأن الحادث، التى ستكشف لشعبنا عن معلومات وحقائق ذات أبعاد كثيرة وآثار متعددة تتطلب التأنى والتحسب والتدقيق
وأريد أن أقول إن بعض المتدينين متألمون، لأن الأمر يتعلق بضباط وجنود مصريين، وأنا قلت أن هناك إشكالية كبيره ، هى أننا لابد ألا نحول الخلاف السياسى إلى صراع دينى،لأن هناك بعض الناس تتصور أن الأمر صراع ضد الإسلام، وهذا ليس حقيقيا
وكثير من الناس لم يكونوا يدركون حجم المخاطر المترتبة على غياب المؤسسة الأمنية، فى التعامل مع التطرف، لأنه يجب أن نكون على علم بأن هناك تديناً عاقلاً وسطياً وأن هناك تطرفاً، ونحن نريد الممارسة الدينية الرشيدة، لأننى لا أستطيع أن أقول إن الـ90 مليوناً الموجودين فى مصر على قلب رجل واحد

هل توصلت نتائج التحقيقات فى مذبحة رفح الأولى إلى مؤشرات حول المتورطين ومدى صلة جماعة الإخوان أو حركة حماس بالمذبحة.. ومتى ستعلن نتائج التحقيقات؟
- أستطيع أن أقول إن نسبة من المتورطين فى المذبحة تم القبض عليهم ويتم التحقيق معهم، وأرجو ألا نقفز على نتائج التحقيقات، نحن لا نسىء إلى أحد ولا نبرئ أحداً فى المرحلة الحالية

كم عدد المتورطين فى المذبحة؟
- عددهم ما بين 25 و30 شخصاً، بعضهم دخل إسرائيل فى مركبة «فهد» استولوا عليها وماتوا بعد أن تم تدمير المركبة داخل الحدود الإسرائيلية، وهذا عمل طبيعى بالمناسبة، لكن العدد الأكبر كان قد هرب وتم القبض على بعضهم، وأنا لا أريد أن أختزل الأمر فى مسألة القبض عليهم وهل هم مرتبطون بجهة ما أم لا، فلابد أن يكون لدينا تصور للبناء الفكرى للتيارات المتطرفة، حتى نستطيع التعامل معها، لأن هذه القضية تحتاج منا كمجتمع وقفة

هل لنا أن نتوقع نتائج حاسمة للعملية سيناء فى القريب؟
- بالتأكيد، فقد شهدت الفترة الأخيرة تقدما كبيرا فى العملية «سيناء» بفضل شجاعة وإقدام وتضحية أبنائنا من القوات المسلحة والشرطة، وتعاونهم مع سكان سيناء الذين يثبتون كل يوم مدى وطنيتهم وتضحياتهم من أجل الوطن
إلا أننى أتوقع استمرار العمليات لفترة، ارتباطا بتعقيدات العملية، نتيجة أبعادها بحكم الطبيعة الجغرافية والتركيبة السكانية ودائرة الجريمة التى تتشابك فيها أصابع الإرهاب مع عمليات التهريب والجريمة المنظمة، وكذلك احتياجات التنمية والتوعية الدينية
نحن حققنا نتائج مرضية ، والقوات موجودة فى كل سيناء

هل نستطيع أن نقول إن هناك قدرا من السيطرة على سيناء؟
- لأ مش قدر.. هناك سيطرة.. لكن لا نستطيع أن نقول إنها كاملة، لأن هناك عناصر فى منطقة العريش بالذات تعيش فى وسط الناس، ونحن نتحسب فى التعامل معها حتى لا نؤذى أحداً من الأبرياء

*النهـــار*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة القاهرة القبض على القيادى الإخوانى عمرو زكى، "أمين لجنة القاهرة بحزب الحرية والعدالة عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل" عن دائرة حدائق القبة. وقال "إن عملية القبض على القيادى الإخوانى تمت فى منطقة التجمع الخامس بالقاهرة الجديدة".*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلنت حركة تمرد عن خوضها الانتخابات البرلمانية ، مشيرة إلى أنها تسعى للحصول على أكثرية مقاعد مجلس النواب* واستعدادها لتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة، ،وأن محمود بدر ومحمد عبدالعزيز ومى وهبة -مؤسسى الحركة- سيخوضون الانتخابات. وقال المتحدث الإعلامى لـ«تمرد»، فى مؤتمر صحفى عُقد أمس : إن خوض الحركة للانتخابات يأتى من أجل نقل الثورة من الميدان إلى البرلمان، مشيراً إلى أن الحركة تسعى لاستغلال القواعد الشعبية لها فى جميع المحافظات من أجل الحصول على أكثرية المقاعد فى البرلمان الجديد، موضحاً أن «تمرد» ستنافس على جميع المقاعد

*




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان يبحثون عن طوق نجاة فى «مبادرة أبو المجد»*
​
​*التحــــريــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*منظمة العفو الدولية : مصر فشلت في حماية الأقباط*
ذكرت صحيفة "لوبوان" الفرنسية أن منظمة العفو الدولية أعلنت اليوم الأربعاء أن قوات الأمن المصرية فشلت في حماية الأقباط الذين كانوا هدفًا لهجمات بعد القمع الدموي لأنصار الرئيس الإسلامي المعزول محمد مرسي.
وأكدت في تقريرها أن أكثر من 200 ملكية خاصة بالمسيحيين تعرضت للهجوم و43 كنيسة تضررت بشكل بالغ وأكثر من أربعة أشخاص لقوا مصرعهم.
وأوضحت حسيبة حاج صحراوي، نائبة مدير منظمة العفو الدولية لشؤون الشرق الأوسط وشمال افريقيا، أنه "من المقلق للغاية أن تستهدف الطائفة المسيحية في مصر بهجمات من أنصار محمد مرسي ردًا على الأحداث في القاهرة".
وأضافت منظمة العفو الدولية أنه "كان يجب توقع رد عنيف ضد الطائفة القبطية. ولكن فشلت قوات الأمن في تجنب الهجمات ووضع حد لأعمال العنف".
وفي كثير من الحالات، هاجم رجال مسلحون بأسلحة نارية أو عصي حديدية أو سكاكين الكنائس والمنازل، وهم يهتفون "الله أكبر" و"المسيحيون كلاب". وتم تدنيس بعض الآثار ورُسم جرافيتي على الجدران "مرسي رئيسي" أو "قتلوا إخواننا وهما بيصلوا"، وفقًا لمنظمة العفو الدولية.
وقد قُتل رجل يبلغ من العمر 60 عامًا بالرصاص في منزله في مدينة دلجا، ثم تم سحله في الشوارع بجرار زراعي، وتم تدنيس قبره بعد ذلك مرتين.
وأفاد صحفي في وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية بأن ثلاث كنائس وأحد الأديرة تعرضوا لهجوم من قبل إسلاميين في دلجا.
وتطالب منظمة العفو الدولية بفتح تحقيق محايد ومستقل حول هذه الهجمات وكذلك حول دور قوات الأمن. وتساءلت منظمة العفو الدولية: "بعض الحوادث استمرت ساعات (...) لماذا لم تكن قوات الأمن قادرة على إنهائها".​

*الفجر الاليكترونية*​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*نقل مدير مدرسة "إخواني" لتحريضه التلاميذ على المشاركة في تظاهرات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة بـ"الغربية"*

قررت فاطمة خضر، وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليمة بالغربية، نقل فرج محروس، مدير مدرسة كفر العزيزية الابتدائية، التابعة لإدارة سمنود التعليمية، إلى ديوان الإدارة وإحالته إلى الشئون القانونية للتحقيق معه فى واقعة تحريضه للمدرسين والتلاميذ للمشاركة فى تظاهرات مناهضة *للجيش* والشرطة، ورفع شعارات رابعة أثناء طابور الصباح المدرسي.

يذكر أن تصرفات مدير الامدرسة أدت إلى إلى حالة من الغضب بين أولياء أمور التلاميذ، ودفعتهم إلى التوجه إلى أبواب المدرسة ومحاوله الفتك بالمدير "الإخواني".


*صــدى البلـــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ارتفع الدولار، اليوم الأربعاء، لترحيب السوق بترشيح الرئيس الأمريكي جانيت يلين نائب رئيس مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي) لرئاسة المجلس، وهو ما بدد جانبا من عدم التيقن في ظل استمرار أزمة الميزانية

*الشــروق *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أغلقت قوات الأمن المركزى وقوات الجيش مداخل ومخارج والطرق المؤدية إلى جامعة القاهرة، وميدان النهضة استعدادا للمظاهرات التى دعت لها طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بميدان النهضة.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

قال مصدر عسكرى إنه لا صحة لما نشرته بعض الصحف والمواقع الإليكترونية عن إنفجار مبنى المخابرات الحربية برفح، لافتا الى أن ما حدث هو إنفجار فى أحد المبانى الإرداية المهجورة القريبة من مكتب المخابرات فى رفح، بعد إلقاء عبوة ناسفة عليه.

وأوضح المصدر أن المبنى لا يوجد به أى شخص ، ولم يسفر الحادث عن وقوع أى إصابات أو خسائر فى الارواح ، وتقوم عناصر الجيش الثانى الميدانى بتمشيط المنطقة المحيطة 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلنت وزارة التضامن الاجتماعى فى بيان أن الدكتور أحمد البرعى وزير التضامن أصدر قرارا صباح اليوم بحل جمعية الإخوان المسلمين بسبب المخالفات التى انتهجتها خلال الفترة الماضية، وسيعقد الوزير بعد قليل مؤتمر صحفى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تقرير قضائي صادر عن النيابة الإدارية يكشف تورط 13 مسئولا من قيادات محافظة القاهرة في بيع أراضي الدولة الخضراء الكائنة في كورنيش المعادي والمحظور التصرف فيها بسعر 1000 جنيه للمتر رغم أن قيمته السوقية تزيد عن 100 ألف جنيه.​ 
وبعرض أوراق القضية على المستشار عناني عبد العزيز رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية قرر إحالة جميع المتهمين للمحاكمة. ​ 
*فـيتــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

استهدف صباح اليوم، مسلحون مجهولون حافلة تنقل جنود امن مركزي بمنطقة الوادي الأخضر
شرق العريش دون وقوع اصابات بشرية.
وقال شهود عيان إن عبوة ناسفة انفجرت في طريق حافلة للجنود بمنطقة الوادي الاخضر شرق 
العريش ولم يسفر التفجير عن وقوع اصابات.
وقامت قوات الامن بعمل تمشيط واسع النطاق في مدينة العريش والاحياء والقري 
التابعة لها بحثا عن العناصر الارهابية.​

*البلــــد*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

إنتشر عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى خبراً يفيد بأن مذيع قناة الجزيرة أيمن عزام , هو الأخ الأصغر 
للجاسوس الإسرائيلى عزام عزام , والذى تم القبض عليه بمصر فى قضية جاسوسية .
ولكن أيمن عزام مذيع الجزيرة ليس هو الشقيق الأصغر لعزام والكلام عار تماماً من الصحة , 
وهو مواليد محافظة الدقهلية , بينما عزام عزام من اليهود الدرز.

*الفجر الاليكترونية *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

صرح مصدر أمني بإدارة العلاقات والإعلام بمديرية أمن القاهرة أن *الشركة المصرية لتوزيع الغاز ستقوم بملئ التنك الرئيسى للغاز بمادة الرائحة المميزة بمحطة تخفيض الضغط، وذلك بالمنطقة شمال هليوبوليس - النزهة الجديدة* ، وأن تلك الأعمال ستبدأ الساعة الحادية عشرمساء اليوم الأربعاء، وسينتج عنه تصاعد أبخرة لمادة الرائحة، مما قد يشعر المواطن بتسريب فى الغاز الطبيعى. أجهزة المديرية تود طمأنة المواطنين القاطنين بتلك المناطق والمناطق المحيطة إلى أن تلك العمليات تتم بشكل آمن بمعرفة الشركة المختصة.
*الـوطــن*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد الدكتور أحمد البرعى وزير التضامن الاجتماعى أنه أصدر قرارا وزايا بحل جمعية الإخوان المسلمين المقيدة بالإدارة المركزية للجمعيات والاتحادات
فيما أكدت المادة الثانية من القرار الذى حصل* "اليوم السابع"* على صورة منه أن كافة أموال جمعية الإخوان المسلمين تحت تصرف اللجنة المشكلة بقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء لحين صدور أحكام قضائية باتة.

وأضاف الوزير "أن الأموال فى حساب جمعية الإخوان المسلمين تتراوح بين 50 ألف و60 ألف جنيها".​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

هاهاها ... ياويلك  من  أبراهيم  عيسي  الليله​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الاخوان المسلمين : *
*الشعب لم يتأثر بقرار حل الجماعة وسيتتمر في الالتفاف حولها*
 
قال الدكتور إبراهيم منير، المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالخارج ، أن قرار مجلس الوزراء بشطب جمعية الإخوان المسلمين من سجل الجمعيات الأهلية صورة من صور الإقصاء المستمر الذي يمارس ضد الإخوان.
واضاف أن صدور القرار أمر تآمري بعيد عن السياسية ، وان ما يحدث في مصر بعد 30 يونيو ليس دستوريا ولا قانونيا ، مؤكدا علي ان الجماعة استمدت شرعيتها من الشعب والتفاف الشعب حولها لم يتأثر بأي قرارات.
 
*بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

عاجل : استئناف القاهرة تحدد 4 نوفمبر أولى جلسات محاكمة محمد مرسي 
و14 إخوانيا أمام الجنايات في أحداث الإتحادية ​ 
*ON T.V*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

يصل تعداد سكان العالم إلى 10 مليار نسمة مع حلول عام 2050 مقابل 7.141 مليار نسمة خلال هذا العام. 
جاء ذلك في الدراسة التي أجراها المعهد الوطني للدراسات السكانية.
وأشارت الدراسة أن عدد السكان على الكرة الأرضية سيتراوح مابين 10 مليار إلى 11 مليار نسمة نهاية هذا القرن. 
وكان العدد تعدى 6 مليار نسمه في 1999​
أن نسبة الخصوبة فى النيجر 7.6 طفل لكل امرأه وفي البوسنة 1.2 طفل لكل امرأة.​*الـوطـــن *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أمر المستشار تامر الفرجاني، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات أمن الدولة العليا، بتجديد حبس "عادل حبارة"، 
وأحمد مصلح وشقيقه "على"، *المتهمين بارتكاب مجزرة رفح الثانية وقتل 25 مجند أمن مركزى، 15 يومًا*
*على ذمة التحقيقات.*​ 
وجددت النيابة حبس كل من داود خيرت ومحمد سعيد، *مساعدى محمد الظواهرى*، بالإضافة إلى 
عدد آخر من المتهمين بالانضمام إلى تنظيم القاعدة وتشكيل جماعة مسلحة والتخطيط لتنفيذ أعمال إرهابية.​ 
*فـيتــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية :
" *اليوم ذكرى شهداء ماسبيرو الذين أحبوا الرب وكنيسته وضحوا بأنفسهم رخيصة من أجله*". و تابع الأنبا موسى عبر تغريدة *:"الرب يسندنا بصلواتهم" .*

* بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضفدع يحمل فأرًا على ظهره لإنقاذه من الغرق*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، مصطفى النجار أن توظيف الدين فى السياسة من أى طرف إهانة وازدراء للدين.

وتابع خلال تدوينة له عبر صفحته بفيس بوك :" فليصمت الشيوخ وليدركوا أن بفتاويهم وتحريضهم سالت دماء ستلعنهم وتلعن من قتل"
*
*الفجر الاليكترونية *​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

حذر رئيس الأركان الإسرائيلي بني غانتز، من إمكان اندلاع حرب في المستقبل تتعرض فيها 
الدولة العبرية لهجمات بطرق مختلفة، طبقا لما نقلته جريدة الحياة اللندنية.
وقال غانتز: "الحرب قد تبدأ بهجوم صاروخي على عمارة الموظفين في مجمع وزارة الدفاع في تل أبيب".
وقد يكون هناك هجوم إلكتروني على مواقع تزود الاحتياجات اليومية للمواطنين الإسرائيليين، 
وبأن تتوقف إشارات المرور عن العمل أو تصاب المصارف بالشلل".
وإن حزب الله الشيعي اللبناني قد يشكل خطرا كبيرا،
*الدســـــتور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تقدم صاحب شركة مقاولات ببلاغ ضد كلا من رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة المرج ومعاونه واحد الامناء , وذلك للقبض على شقيقه 
والتعدى عليه بالضرب بسب رفضه بيع شقه سكنيه فى البرج الخاص بهم بنصف الثمن​

*الفــــــــــجر*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*رويترز :  حماس لا تجد أموالًا لدفع الرواتب في غزة قبل الأضحي بعد الحملة المصرية على الأنفاق*​ 





​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*حذر إسلام الكتاتني، الإخواني المنشق ومؤسس حركة "شباب بيحب البلد دي"، من أن تعجز وزارة الأوقاف عن *
*فرض سيطرتها على ساحات صلاة عيد الأضحى وقال إنها قد لا تستطيع مواجهة الحشد الإخواني في هذه الساحات.*​ 
*صــدى البلــــد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*حققت قناة السويس اليوم الأربعاء رقما قياسيا في عدد وحمولات السفن العابرة للمجرى الملاحي ضمن قوافلها الشمالية والجنوبية.*​

*وأكدت الإحصاءات الملاحية لهيئة قناة السويس عبور 60 سفينة.*​ 
*وأوضحت أن قافلة الشمال ضمت 32 سفينة ، فيما ضمت قافلة الجنوب 28 سفينة.*​ 
*البلــد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال نجل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي ، أن والده يرفض محاكمته ولا يعترف بها وكذلك أسرته.*​ 
*جاء ذلك نقلا عن وكالة الاناضول للانباء، بعد تحديد المحكمة ليوم 4 نوفمبر القادم لعقد *
*اولى **جلسات محاكمته فى احداث قصر الاتحادية.*​

*بوابة الفجر *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*أبوحامد الحكومة ستتحمل مسئولية الدماء التى ستراق بالعيد *
استنكر أبوحامد، أداء حكومة الببلاوى مؤخرًا خاصة فى طريقة تعاملها مع إرهاب الإخوان المتعمد. وقال أبوحامد اليوم الأربعاء،: "بعد إعلان العدو الإخواني عن نيته التظاهر فى عيد الأضحى.. هل تنتظر الحكومة حتى تتكرر أحداث تظاهراتهم فى ٦ أكتوبر؟".​

وأوضح أن "إذا لم تتخذ الحكومة إجراءات حاسمة واستباقية لإجهاض تظاهرات العدو الإخوانى فإنها تتحمل 
مسئولية الجرائم التى سوف ترتكب فى هذه التظاهرات". 
*الـوفـــد*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أصدر الرئيس عدلي منصور اليوم، قرارًا جمهوريًا رقم (621 لسنة 2013) بتفويض وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي في بعض اختصاصات رئيس الجمهورية، المنصوص عليها في المواد 9، 12، 24 من القانون رقم 87 لسنة 1960 في شأن التعبئة العامة لمدة سنة اعتبارًا من أول نوفمبر 2013.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن القانون رقم 87 لسنة 1960 في شأن التعبئة العامة المُعدل بعدة قوانين آخرها القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1999، نص على أن للسيد رئيس الجمهورية أو من يفوضه الاختصاص في إصدار قرارات التكليف وكذا قرارات بكل أو بعض التدابير اللازمة للمجهود الحربي أو لمواجهة الكوارث أو الأزمات.

*فـيتـــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة أنه يجرى تحديد مكان عقد أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى وعدد من قيادات المحظورة فى قضية أحداث الاتحادية، التى تحدد لها جلسة 4 نوفمبر المقبل، موضحا أنه من المرجح أن تتم فى معهد أمناء الشرطة بطره، وذلك لزيادة حجم التأمين به. 
اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر مسؤل أن المعلومات الأولية التى كشفت عنها رجال جهاز المفرقعات بوزارة الداخلية ، *
*تشير الي أن القوة التفجيرية للعبوة الناسفة بحادث تفجير سيارة بمديرية أمن جنوب سيناء ،*
*تعادل 4 أضعاف القوة التفجيرية في السيارة التي استهدفت موكب *
*وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد ابراهيم.*
*يذكر أن سيارة مفخخة ، قد أخترقت مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء ، وانفجرت في وقت مبكر ، *
*أول أمس ، واسفرت عن استشهاد 4 واصابة أكثر من 50 شخص*
*بوابة الفجر* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*واصلت عناصر الجيش الثاني الميداني مدعومة بتشكيلات من الأمن المركزي وطائرات الأباتشي تنفيذ عمليات المداهمة *
*والتمشيط لعدد من الأوكار والبؤر الإرهابية في سيناء. تمكنت القوات من ضبط مدفع مضاد للطائرات بكامل تجهيزاته، *
*وقاذف «آر بي جي»، و11 دانة مضادة للدروع، و2 صاروخ جراد، و29 قنبلة يدوية، و2 رشاش، *
*و636 طلقة آلية ومتعدد، و11 لغم، و2 حزام ناسف، بالإضافة إلى بوصلة منشورية *
*لتحديد الاتجاهات، وعدد من الملابس العسكرية الخاصة بالسلطة الفلسطينية. *
كما تمكنت القوات أيضا من ضبط مخزن لتصنيع القنابل البدائية عثر بداخلة على عبوات من مادة «TNT» 
شديدة الانفجار، وأكياس من البلي والمسامير ودوائر كهربائية للنسف والتدمير، وأجهزة للتفجير عن بعد*.* ​

*المصرى اليوم *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

وقعت إشتباكات ظهر اليوم، بين الطلاب المؤيدين لمرسي، والمعارضين بجامعة المنصورة ،داخل
ساحة الحرم الجامعي. 
جاءت الاشتباكات على خلفية قيام أنصار مرسي بتنظيم سلسلة بشرية أمام كلية الزراعة، وحتي نهاية كلية 
الهندسة، مما نتج عنه نشوب مشادات بينهم وبين طالب من مؤيدي "الفؤيق السيسي"، 
انهال أنصار "الإخوان" عليه بالضرب.

*الـفـجـــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

كشف مصدر قضائي رفيع بالنيابة العامة, أن هناك إتصالات ثلاثية تجري حاليا بين النيابة العامة 
وبين القوات المسلحة والداخلية, تمهيدا لنقل رئيس الجمهورية المعزول الدكتور محمد مرسي
 إلى سجن "طرة", خلال الساعات القادمة, وذلك تمهيدا لمحاكمته في 4نوفمبر المقبل.

*  الـفــجـر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلماوي: الدستور بدأ يكتمل في مسودته الأولى التي تناقش بعد إجازة عيد الأضحي*

صرح المتحدث باسم لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور محمد سلماوي بأن الدستور بدأ يكتمل في مسودته الأولى غير النهائية، وقال إن لجنة الحقوق والحريات قدمت كل المواد الخاصة بها وانتهت منها وهو الباب الثالث من مسودة الدستور واللجان الأخرى ستقدم كل منها مثل هذه الوثيقة.. و بعد إجازة عيد الأضحى ستبدأ لجنة الخمسين فى مناقشة المسودة.
ولفت سلماوي - إلي أنه تم استحداث مادة في مشروع الدستور تلتزم الدولة بموجبها بإحياء الوقف الخيرى وتشجيعه، وينظم القانون الوقف واستثماره وفقا لشروط الواقف.. ومادة أخرى تنص على أن كل اعتداء على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين التي يكفلها الدستور والقانون جريمة لا تسقط بالتقادم وتكفل الدولة تعويضا عادلا.
فضلا عن مادة أخرى مستحدثة تنص على أن تكفل الدولة حق المواطن في ممارسة الرياضة هواية واحترافا ورعاية الموهوبين والأبطال الرياضيين ودعم منظومة الرياضة والحق في الثقافة بهدف توفير الخدمة الثقافية دون تمييز.
وأضاف أنه تم استحداث مادة جديدة تنص على ان تكفل الدولة حق الطفل فى التعليم المجانى من سن السادسة ويحظر تشغيل الأطفال قبل تجاوز سن التعليم الالزامى مع التزام الدولة بانشاء قضاء خاص لمحاكمة الطفل وحقه فى الحصول على غذاء صحى وكاف وملائم وتلتزم الدولة بالسيادة الوطنية.
وتابع أن اللجان استحدثت مادة أخرى تنص على الحق فى الحياة، وانه أصيل وملازم لكل إنسان ولايجوز حرمان المواطن من حياته ويكفل القانون الحق في الحياة، مشيرا إلى أن لجنة الحقوق والحريات تناقش امكانية اضافة مادة جديدة حول حظر التهجير القصرى فى بعض القطاعات من المجتمع المصري.
ديباجة الدستور:
وأكد سلماوي أهمية ديباجة الدستور وأنها ليست مقدمة مثل تلك التي في الكتب تستطيع الاستغناء عنها تماما وانما الديباجة هى روح وفلسفة الدستور، موضحا أنه تم تشكيل لجنة خاصة لاعداد الديباجة برئاسة الدكتور عبد الجليل مصطفى وتوصلت الى نص شبه نهائى يختلف عن ديباجة الدساتير السابقة وتتميز.
وقال إن هذه الديباجة تتميز بأنها نصت صراحة على أن الدستور نابع من ثورتي 25 يناير و30 يونيو وان هذا الحدث الذى شهدته مصر استدعى ان نعد دستورا جديدا يحدد رؤيتها للمستقبل والدولة التى يتطلع اليها المواطنون.
وأضاف ان الدستور نص لأول مرة على المبادىء التى قامت عليها الثورة من الحرية والديمقرطية والعدالة الاجتماعية والكرامة الانسانية وما أضافته ثورة 30 يونيو من استقلال للإرداة الوطنية ورفض الحكم الدينى.
ونوه إلي أن الدستور يسعى الى تحقيق هذه المبادىء الكبرى التى من أجلها خرج عشرات الملايين لتحقيق الأهداف المرجوة.
وجدد تاكيده بان اعضاء لجنة الخمسين يحرصون على التواجد يوميا والمشاركة بفاعلية فى كل المناقشات ولاتوجد اى انسحابات من جانب بعض الاعضاء كما يتردد.
وأكد أن أعضاء اللجنة الخمسين ووفقا للقرار الجمهورى هم المنوط بهم صياغة الدستور الجديد ويتم استطلاع آراء فئات عريضة من المجتمع بهدف الوقوف على مقترحاتهم بشان مواد الدستور ولم تستثن اى فئة من طرح رؤيتها سواء من العسكريين أو المدنيين.
لجنة نظام الحكم:
من جانبه، قال الدكتور عمرو الشوبكى، مقرر لجنة نظام الحكم إن اللجنة ستنتهى غدا من المواد الخاصة بها وتبقى فقط مجموعة من القضايا محل جدل داخل اللجنة مثل نسبة العمال والفلاحين ومواد القوات المسلحة.
وأضاف: ان اللجنة قدمت 90% من المواد المقترحة الداخلة فى مجال اختصاصها حول السلطات المختلفة وانه سيتم عرض ماتم مناقشته بشان مواد السلطة القضائية الى الهيئات القضائية.. وكشف عن وجود بعض المقترحات باستمرار نسبة العمال والفلاحين كمرحلة انتقالية.
وقال ان مجلس الشورى بشكله القديم انتهى والنقاش يدور حول تشكيل مجلس الشيوخ بشكل جديد ومختلف تماما عن مجلس الشورى وبمواصفات وصلاحيات خاصة يضم الكفاءات الموجودة في البلد.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى: موقف "السيسي" من الترشح للرئاسة لايزال غامضا*

*الفــجـــــــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال قيادي بجماعة الإخوان المحظورة: *
*إن الجماعة تدرس تشكيل فريق قانوني من الجماعة وخارجها مثل "على الغتيت"، المستشار القانوني لمجلس الوزراء، في حكومة الدكتور عصام شرف، رئيس مجلس الوزراء الأسبق، للدفاع عن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي*

*فيتـــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

وصل منذ قليل إلى مقر محكمة جنايات القاهرة بدار القضاء العالى برئاسة المستشار عاصم الجوهرى، 116 متهماً 
من المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة، للاستئناف على قرار تجديد حبسهم 45 يوماً على ذمة التحقيق
 فى اتهامهم بحيازة أسلحة وذخائر بدون ترخيص بهدف مقاومة رجال السلطة العامة *أثناء* 
فض اعتصام ميدان رابعة العدوية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلن عمرو موسى، رئيس لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، عن صدور قرار من رئيس الجمهورية، *
*باستبدال جبالى عبد الفتاح الجبالى، ممثل العمال بلجنة الخمسين، بـعبد الفتاح إبراهيم حسين،*
* ممثلاً جديداً للعمال، نظراً لأن الجبالى لم يعد رئيساً لاتحاد عمال مصر.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن تحالف شباب الإخوان الذي يضم عددا من الشباب المنشقين عن جماعة الإخوان، اليوم الأربعاء، *
*في طريقه إلى تأسيس حزب جديد تحت مسمى "شباب من أجل مصر" ليكون بديلا عن حزب الحرية والعدالة*
* الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أن هناك اتجاها كبيرا لتنصيب الدكتور كمال الهلباوي رئيسا للحزب*

*"فـيتـــو"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفى الدكتور شريف شوقى، المستشار الإعلامى لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء، ما رددته بعض المواقع على شبكة الإنترنت، وكذا بعض الإعلاميين حول انسحاب الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، من احتفال القوات المسلحة بأعياد أكتوبر مساء يوم الأحد 6 أكتوبر.
*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*«عبد الماجد»: سنلاعب «الانقلابين» ونرهقهم حتى تنهار مؤسسات الدولة
*
*المصري  اليوم*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكشفت حقائق جديدة في قضية محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية المصري، محمد إبراهيم، تتعلق بتورط فلسطينيين من حركة حماس في التخطيط لحادث الاغتيال. وكشفت تحقيقات النيابة عن معلومات أكدت تورط ثلاثة مصريين وفلسطينيين ينتميان لحركة حماس في حادث الاغتيال الذي وقع الشهر الماضي واستهدف موكب الوزير.*​ 
*العــربيـــــــة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ممثل “تمرد” يهاجم نقيب الصحفيين فى الجلسة العامة للخمسين بسبب مجلس الشوري*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ممثل النور يعترض على ذكر المواثيق الدولية في الدستور.. ويرفض الكوته *






​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*مقرر الصياغة بالخمسين: انتهينا من 150 مادة من الدستور*

قال عبد الجليل مصطفى، مقرر لجنة الصياغة بلجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور تلقينا حتى الآن ما يقرب من 150 مادة من مواد الدستور منها 30 مادة مستحدثة

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإمارات تبدأ محاكمة 14 إخوانيا مصريا و16 إماراتيا 5 نوفمبر المقبل*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى بـ"التحرير" ومحيط الميدان بسبب مسيرات "ماسبيرو"*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلسلة بشرية أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل لإحياء ذكرى مذبحة ماسبيرو*

نظم العشرات من النشطاء السياسيين سلسلة بشرية أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل، لإحياء الذكرى الثانية لمذبحة ماسبيرو، بحضور عدد كبير من شباب القوى الثورية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*السعودية تستحدث قوة خاصة بأمن الحج خشية تأثره بالنزاعات السياسية*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*هجوم إرهابى على مقر أمنى بـ"رفح" دون وقوع إصابات*
الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:38 
تعرض مقر أمنى بمدينة رفح بمحافظة شمال سيناء، قبل قليل، لإطلاق قذائف "آر بى جى"​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: سيارة مساعد قائد الجيش الثالث تعرضت لانفجار بوسط سيناء*
الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:12

قال مصدر عسكرى لــ*"اليوم السابع"*، إن سيارة مساعد قائد الجيش الثالث الميدانى تعرضت لعملية تفجير من جانب مجموعة من العناصر الإرهابية.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: سيارة مساعد قائد الجيش الثالث تعرضت لانفجار بوسط سيناء*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*شهود عيان: مجهولون يطلقون النار على مقر إذاعة شمال سيناء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*شهود عيان: مجهولون يطلقون النار على مقر إذاعة شمال سيناء*
الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:03 

قال شهود عيان إن مجهولين اعتلوا مبنى مجاور لإذاعة شمال سيناء المحلية فى حى المساعيد غرب العريش، وأطلقوا النيران على الحراسات المنتشرة حول الإذاعة.

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش والشرطة تغلق "التحرير" عقب الاشتباكات مع متظاهرى ماسبيرو*

الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:03 
أغلقت قوات الأمن من الجيش والشرطة، مداخل ميدان التحرير، وتمركزت قوات الجيش بمدرعاتها على جميع المداخل والمخارج بالميدان

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*إصابة ضابط و3 جنود فى انفجار عبوة ناسفة بوسط سيناء*

الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:55 
أصيب ضابط و3 جنود إثر انفجار عبوة ناسفة على طريق سيناء الأوسط منذ قليل، وقالت مصادر إن عبوة كانت زرعت بجانب الطريق

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز بالتحرير لتفريق المشاركين فى مسيرة ماسبيرو*
الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:47
 
أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع على مسيرة القوى الثورية التى توقفت 
فى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض وحاولت دخول الميدان.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

هي  مش كانت  مظاهره  سلميه  ولا  أيه !! 
يبقي  ليه  الغاز... ولا  أبتدا  المشوار !!
​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

"الجيش" يدفع بـ7 مدرعات بـ"التحرير" بعد مشادات مسيرة ماسبيرو والأمن
الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:33

دفعت وزارة الداخلية بثلاث مصفحات لها بميدان عبد المنعم رياض مساء اليوم الأربعاء، وذلك عقب
وصول مسيرة من أمام مبنى ماسبيرو إلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض.​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

البيت الأبيض: سنواصل العمل مع الحكومة المؤقتة فى مصر 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمير رمزى يطالب "السيسى" بعقد مصالحة بين الجيش والأقباط*

الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:36

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*أبو الغار: نرحب بالانتخابات الرئاسية قبل البرلمانية *
الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:02 

قال الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، إن تقديم الانتخابات الرئاسية على البرلمانية سيترتب عليه استقرار الأمن فى البلاد، مضيفًا أن الانتخابات البرلمانية تأخذ وقتًا وإجراءات كثيرة، وتحمل العديد من المشاكل، مؤكدًا أنه يرحب بالانتخابات الرئاسية قبل البرلمانية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

هاجم عدد من القيادات الإخوانية طرح فكرة ترشيح الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، لرئاسة الجمهورية، معتبرة أن السعى إلى ذلك بمثابة حلقة ضمن مسلسل تم تدبيره بواسطة السلطة العسكرية للانقضاض على الشرعية الديمقراطية، حسب تعبيرهم، مؤكدين وقوفهم أمام ما اعتبروه مخططا جرى الإعداد له منذ فترة.

*المصري  اليوم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> هاجم عدد من القيادات الإخوانية طرح فكرة ترشيح الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، لرئاسة الجمهورية، معتبرة أن السعى إلى ذلك بمثابة حلقة ضمن مسلسل تم تدبيره بواسطة السلطة العسكرية للانقضاض على الشرعية الديمقراطية، حسب تعبيرهم، مؤكدين وقوفهم أمام ما اعتبروه مخططا جرى الإعداد له منذ فترة.
> 
> *المصري  اليوم*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شرعية الصندوق أخبارها أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أحدث الحوار الذى اختص به الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى، النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس الوزراء، والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، *«المصرى اليوم»*، دويا هائلاً على الساحتين المحلية والعالمية. ووصفت وسائل إعلام ووكالات أنباء عالمية إجابة السيسى عن سؤال حول إمكانية ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة المقبلة، بقوله: «الوقت غير مناسب للسؤال، والله غالب على أمره»، بأنها تفتح الباب أمام احتمال خوضه السباق الرئاسى، بينما رأت بعض القوى السياسية المصرية أن القائد العام هو الأقدر على قيادة البلاد، فيما طالبت قوى أخرى بأن يظل بطلاً شعبياً.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل|| الولايات المتحدة تقرر تعليق جزء من مساعداتها العسكرية لمصر*
 

*




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعدى الامن على متظاهرين ماسبير والتحرير بالغاز واهانه وضرب طاقم قناه دريم كارثه*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تعرضت عدة مقار أمنية في سيناء لهجوم مسلح من قبل مجهولين منذ قليل، حيث هاجم إرهابيون مبنى الإذاعة بحي المساعيد بالعريش لمدة لمدة عشر دقائق، وردت قوات الجيش والشرطة على مصدر النيران دون وقوع إصابات، وكذلك تعرض معسكر الأحراش الأمني لهجوم مسلح، كما ردت قوات الجيش على مسلحين هاجموا مكتب مخابرات رفح.
وقال مصدر أمني إن جميع الهجمات كانت في وقت واحد تقريبا، لكنها لم تسفر عن إصابات أو خسائر.

*الـــوطـــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

هاجم الشيخ وجدي غنيم المؤيدين لمظاهرات 30 يونيو، قائلا: " أنتم شعب مختلف عنا.. ولكم رب آخر غيرنا فنحن ربنا الله أما أنتم فلا تعرفون من ربكم فإذهبوا لتبحثوا عنه، فأنتم عار علينا".
ووجه غنيم السباب، إلى مفتي الجمهورية السابق، الشيخ علي جمعة بسبب تصريحاته التي قال فيها للفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع "أضرب في المليان..أنت مؤيد من الرسول لتصفية الإخوان".

وقال غنيم في فيديو نشره على قناته على "اليوتيوب"، :" علي جمعة رجل سفيه ومخبول ومجنون.. ومش راجل .. وفتاويه كلها باطلة.. وهو مجرم يجب أن يحاكم بتهمة التحريض على القتل.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفى الدكتور أنطوان عادل، المتحدث باسم «اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو»، مسؤولية الاتحاد عن محاولات اقتحام ميدان التحرير من أجل إحياء ذكرى أحداث «ماسبيرو»،* التى راح ضحيتها 22 مواطنًا قبطيًا، مؤكدًا أن الاتحاد دعا لإحياء هذه الذكرى، في دير الأنبا سمعان، وأن شباب الاتحاد ملتزمون بالمكان والوقت المحددين لإحياء الذكرى.
وأكد ماركو سامي، منسق ائتلاف «مصابي ماسبيرو»، في مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج «ممكن»، الذي يذاع على فضائية «سي بي سي»، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، عدم مسؤولية الائتلاف عن محاولات الاقتحام.​ 
*الشروق*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تعرض كمين أمنى أمام اذاعة شمال سيناء بمنطقة المساعيد بالعريش لهجوم مسلح من مجهولين، دون وقوع اصابات حتى الآن .

وأكد مصدر أمنى أن مسلحين مجهولين اعتلوا أسطح بعض العمارات السكنية المواجهة لمبنى الاذاعة، وأطلقوا النار على أفراد الأمن فى الكمين الموجود أمام الاذاعة، وتقوم القوات بالرد عليهم وتبادل إطلاق النار معهم حتى الآن، ولم يتم الإبلاغ عن إصابات حتى الآن.




​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

​*محمود سعد مستنكراً تصريحات الإخوان : *
*الاخوان عايزين يهدموا الدولة عشان هما وطنيين !!

تويتر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحكمت قوات الأمن سيطرتها على مداخل ميدان التحرير ومنعت دخول عدد من المتظاهرين المشاركين في الذكرى الثانية لأحداث ماسبيرو إلى الميدان، مما أدى إلى مناوشات استخدمت فيها القوات الغاز المسيل للدموع.
وتفرق المتظاهرون في الشوارع الجانبية المحيطة بميدان التحرير وبدأ عدد منهم في الاحتشاد لدخول الميدان مصرين على إقامة محاكمة شعبية في أحداث ماسبيرو.
وترددت أنباء عن قيام قوات الأمن بالقبض على عدد من المتظاهرين.
*​*
*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمريكا: تعليق تسليم مساعدات ومعدات عسكرية لمصر لحين انتخاب حكومة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبير أمنى :  تفجير مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء تنفيذ جماعة "التوحيد والجهاد"*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

قال المفكر السياسى الدكتور مصطفى الفقى، معلقا على مدى إمكانية ترشح عمرو موسى رئيس لجنة الخمسين لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسة القادمة، إن عمرو موسى شخصية "مستميتة"، يخطط لرئاسة مجلس الشيوخ القادم عقب رئاسته للجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور.

وأكد عبر شاشة العربية أن المملكة العربية السعودية أول من وقف بجانب مصر، لأنها تعرف جيدا أنه حال وقوع مصر، لن تسلم من خطر الإخوان.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس "المترو" يؤكد انتظام حركة الخطوط الثلاثة*
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:42

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*تواصل الاختناق المرورى بشوارع القاهرة والجيزة وتكدس بمترو "الشهداء" *
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:20 
شهدت شوارع وميادين القاهرة والجيزة، صباح اليوم الخميس اختناقا مروريا بسبب تكدس العديد من السيارات فى الأماكن الحيوية التى ظهرت بها كثافات مرورية عاليه

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى: ليبيا أصبحت واحة مستباحة للمليشيات*
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:04 

أكد مصطفى بكرى، الكاتب الصحفى، أن ليبيا أصبحت واحة مستباحة تحكمها العصابات والمليشيات على حد قوله

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن العام" يضبط 277 قطعة سلاح و17 قنبلة غاز خلال 24 ساعة*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:52
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*هشام جنينة: بيان نادى القضاة "هراء" ومريض وأتمنى لمصدريه الشفاء*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:28
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*السفير المصرى بتونس: جماعة إسلامية متشددة هددت بتفجير السفارة * 
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:11 
قال أيمن جمال الدين مشرفة السفير المصرى بتونس، إنه أخبر وزارة الخارجية التونسية بمغادرته البلاد عقب خطاب الرئيس التونسى المنصف المرزوقى بتدخله فى الشأن المصرى أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*"مؤسس التيار السنى"يدعو الإخوان لتشكيل كتائب مسلحة ضد الجيش ومفوضيه*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية : اندساس إخوان فى مسيرة ماسبيرو سبب غلق التحرير*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:12 
أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، أن قوات الجيش والشرطة قامت بغلق ميدان التحرير بعد ورود معلومات لها عن وجود مندسين من جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" داخل المسيرة التى كانت فى طريقها من ماسبيرو لدخول ميدان التحرير.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*العريان يتوعد الشعب : هناك عاصفة عارمة من الطلاب والعمال قريبا جدا*
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:20


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية: ضبط 52 إخوانيا متورطين فى الاعتداء على قوات الأمن*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*مندوب مصر بالأمم المتحدة : يجب إخلاء المنطقة من أسلحة الدمار الشامل*
*لخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:12*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*شباب الثورة :  قرار "تمرد" خوض الانتخابات بجميع المقاعد يحتاج مراجعة*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*زيادة أسعار اللحوم 5 جنيهات للكيلو.. وأبرزها الضانى والبتلو* 

قال محمد شرف، عضو شعبة اللحوم بغرفة القاهرة التجارية، إن أسعار اللحوم الضانى ارتفعت بقيمة 5 جنيهات ليباع الكيلو من 75 إلى 80 جنيهًا للكيلو، بعد أن كانت تباع بحد أقصى 70 جنيهًا.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*فاصل  لمده ساعه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشهاد 4 جنود واصابة 5 فى تفجير سيارة مفخخة فى كمين الرويسة شمال سيناء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

الأجهزة الاستخباراتية نجحت، فى كشف تنظيم إرهابى دخل عن طريق ليبيا لارتكاب أعمال إرهابية، موضحاً أنه تنظيم دولى انتشر خلال الـ3 سنوات الأخيرة ببعض الدول العربية، وانضمت له عناصر من السلفية الجهادية، وتموله أجهزة مخابرات أجنبية بمبالغ باهظة.
وأكد أن الأجهزة السيادية ألقت القبض على 3 أعضاء ، 2 منهم يحملان الجنسية الليبية والثالث سورى، أثناء تسللهم الحدود الليبية، واعترفوا بأن عددهم داخل مصر 85 شخصا. 
وأن التنظيم له علاقة بالخلايا الإرهابية التى اعتقل أعضاؤها بالإمارات والبحرين، وله خلية متمركزة فى تونس، وهى المتهمة فى اغتيال شكرى بلعيد ومحمد البراهمى. 

وأن التنظيم يهدف لتشكيل خلية، كنواة لتأسيس «دولة الإسلام فى ليبيا ومصر»، ولاغتيال بعض رجال الإعلام وشخصيات رسمية، الفريق السيسى و وزير الداخلية.

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد مصدر عسكرى أن تحريات أجهزة المخابرات كشفت مخططا لجماعة «أنصار بيت المقدس»، لضرب 
المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس بأسلحة حديثة مهربة إلى سيناء عبر الأنفاق مع غزة. 
وقال إن الجماعة سعت خلال الأيام الماضية للتمركز بإحدى المناطق القريبة من المجرى الملاحى، 
وتحديداً فى حى الجناين، لتنفيذ العمليات من هناك بواسطة أسلحة وصواريخ طويلة المدى،
 لكن الأمر فشل بسبب تكاتف الأهالى مع الجيش، ورفضهم وجود أى إرهابيين وسطهم،
 حيث نفذ الجيش حملة تمشيط واسعة بالشريط الملاصق للمجرى الملاحى للقناة، 
ما دفعهم للهرب مرة أخرى لشمال سيناء، بقرية «المهدية».

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلنت الشركة المصرية القابضة للغازات الطبيعية (إيجاس) أن التفجير
الإرهابي الذى حدث فى غرفة بلوف غازالمريوطية الأسبوع الماضى أدى إلى تلفيات 
شديدة بخط الغاز مما يتطلب حتمية تغيير وصلة من الخط قطر 20 بوصة وبطول 20 مترًا

*الاهـــرام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتب القرضاوى عبر تويتر الان ولك التعليق*​

*







*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

علق خبراء عسكريون واقتصاديون عن نية الولايات المتحدة وقف جزء من المعونة العسكرية التى تقدم إلى مصر سنويا، بأن الخطوة رمزية، ولن يكون لها تأثير على الاقتصاد المصرى.
ويقول الخبير العسكرى مدير فريق الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا فى مؤسسة "فيتش": "قطع المعونة لن يكون له تأثير على مستوى الاقتصاد الكلى، لأن هذه الاعتمادات تمنح للجيش المصرى لشراء معدات عسكرية أمريكية، ومن ثم فإن هذا المال لا يدخل مباشرة إلى الاقتصاد".
وشدد على أن "ما يذهب إلى الاقتصاد المصرى قدر ضئيل للغاية، ومن ثم، فلن يكون له أى تأثير يذكر"، مضيفا: "إنها ليست سوى إشارة سياسية".

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

يناقش مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الخميس خلال اجتماع الحكومة  بمقر أكاديمية الشرطة، عددا من القضايا فى مقدمتها قانون التظاهر الذى انتهت منه وزارة العدل
كما يناقش الاجتماع اليوم موضوع حظر التجوال وما إذا كان سيتم رفعه قبل عيد الأضحى أم الاستمرار فى سريانه

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *كتب القرضاوى عبر تويتر الان ولك التعليق*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*هو بقى إمام كمان .....؟؟؟؟؟
كله بالدولار​*


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال مسئول بالإدارة الأمريكية إن وزير الدفاع الأمريكي تشاك هيجل أجرى اتصالا هاتفيا بالفريق السيسي، لبحث مسالة المساعدات الأمريكية لمصر.
*
*وأكد هيجل للسيسي أن العلاقات والمساعدات الأمريكية لمصر مستمرة، وقال «إن الولايات المتحدة ستواصل المساعدة في القضايا التي تخدم الأهداف الأمنية الحيوية للجانبين بما في ذلك مكافحة الإرهاب وانتشار الأسلحة وتأمين الحدود والأمن في سيناء».*
​
*التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو بقى إمام كمان .....؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *كله بالدولار*​



الراجل  الوطني .. البركه  .. اللي  بيتجوز  اللي  قد  أحفاده ... لازم يبقي  إمام ؟؟​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفى المتحدث باسم مكتب النائب العام الصور، اليوم الخميس، صدور أى أمر بالقبض على رئيس الوزراء على زيدان.

وأكد الصور أن"مكتب النائب العام لم يصدر أى أمر بالقبض على زيدان"، واصفاً الأنباء بأنها خلط للأوراق.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء اليوم، إن أصابع جماعة بيت المقدس موجودة فى الانفجار الذى *
*وقع بكمين الريسة اليوم والذى أسفر عن استشهاد 4 وإصابة 5 مجندين آخرين.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الكهرباء" تدرس رفع الدعم عن ٢٪ من المستهلكين*
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:50 
تدرس وزارة الكهرباء والطاقة حالياً رفع الدعم عن ٢٪ من إجمالى مستهلكى الكهرباء فى مصر، ممن يصل استخدامهم إلى ألف كيلو وات ​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعزيزات من قوات الجيش تصل كمين الريسة بعد استشهاد 5 مجندين *
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:46

وصلت منذ قليل إلى كمين الريسة، شرق العريش، قوات إضافية من الجيش، 
لمتابعة الموقف واستمرار أعمال التفتيش بالمنطقة​

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

الطب الشرعى يسلم 308 تقارير نهائية تخص جثث "رابعة والنهضة" للنيابات

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:44

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتحارى وراء استشهاد 4 مجندين وإصابة 5 آخرين بالعريش*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:40 
قالت مصادر مطلعة منذ قليل، إن تفجير كمين الريسة على الطريق الدولى العريش رفح، نجم عن قيام انتحارى بتفجير نفسه فى سيارة مليئة بالمتفجرات خلال دخول الكمين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*دبلوماسى ليبى: زيدان توقع اغتياله أو اختطافه منذ تصريحاته عن الميليشيات*

*الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:34 *

قال مصدر دبلوماسى ليبى مقرب من رئيس الوزراء، على زيدان، إن الأخير ومن حوله كانوا يتوقعون اغتياله أو اختطافه فى أى لحظة خاصة بعد التصريحات الأخيرة التى أدلى بها، وانتقد فيها وجود "ميليشيات" فى ليبيا، قائلا إن "الثوار تحولوا إلى حاملى سلاح".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 135 قطعة من التماثيل الأثرية بداخل سيارة بالمنيا *
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:05 
تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالمنيا من ضبط 135 قطعة لتماثيل حجرية وخشبية بإحدى قرى مركز ملوى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:18 
*جددت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، دعوتها للتظاهر غدا الجمعة، بميدان "التحرير".*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*توفير اللحوم بالمجمعات الاستهلاكية بالجيزة بسعر 40 جنيها للكيلو* 
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:45

استعدت مديرية التموين بالجيزة لاستقبال عيد الأضحى المبارك بتوفير السلع الهامة من لحوم ودقيق 
وأنابيب بوتاجاز ومواد غذائية متنوعة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*جهادى سابق: خطف أمريكا لـ"أبو أنس الليبى" ليست الأولى على أراض عربية*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:38 
قال نبيل نعيم، القيادى الجهادى السابق، إن عملية خطف أمريكا لـ"أبو أنس الليبى" 
ليست جديدة على الساحة العربية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية:قلق إسرائيلى حاد من تعليق المساعدات الأمريكية لمصر *
*خوفا على"كامب ديفيد"*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*"البترول": 10% زيادة فى المعروض من البنزين بالمحطات قبل أيام العيد*
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:02 

أكد المهندس طارق الملا، الرئيس التنفيذى للهيئة العامة للبترول، أنه من المقرر ضخ كميات إضافية 
من البنزين قبل عيد الأضحى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الصناعة: مرحلة ثانية لخطة تحفيز الاقتصاد أوائل 2014*
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:31 
قال وزير الصناعة والتجارة الخارجية، منير فخرى عبد النور، إن هناك مرحلة ثانية من خطة 
تحفيز الاقتصاد أوائل 2014 ستكون بنحو 22.3 مليار جنيه (3.2 مليار دولار) أو أكثر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

صرح اللواء عبد الناصر العذب رئيس أركان الجيش الثالث الميداني بأن قوات التأمين بنطاق صحراء سيناء *تمكنت من القبض على 5 عناصر إرهابية إثر تعقب الخلية المنفذة لعملية تفجير مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء* والتي استشهد فيها ثلاثة مجندين، وأصيب 62 آخرون إثر تفجير سيارة مفخخه في بداية هذا الأسبوع.

*الأهــــرام* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أمرت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، بحبس 2 من أعضاء تنظيم القاعدة المتهمين ( تحريات الأمن الوطنى كشفت اتصالهم بتنظيم القاعدة )
بالاشتراك مع عادل حبارة وآخرين فى قتل 25 مجندا والمعروفة إعلاميا بـ"مجزرة رفح الثانية" 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات التى تجريها معهم النيابة ليرتفع عدد المتهمين المحبوسين على ذمة القضية إلى 12 متهما حتى الآن.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعد انتظار 6 ساعات.. تركيا تمنع زوجة وزير التعليم اليوناني من دخول البلاد*

*دنيا الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*إحباط محاولة تفجير مقر إدارة مرور العريش بعبوة ناسفة*​*
​**صدى البلد
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*صور نادرة، بيل وهيلاري كلينتون قبل الزواج

**





*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد أسامة صالح، وزير الاستثمار، أنه سيتم صرف الدفعة الثالثة من المكافأة السنوية للعاملين بشركة "غزل المحلة" قبل حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك.*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال  مصدرمطلع،بأن مجموعة من البلطجية المسلحون " قاموا بالاتصال بشخص قبطي جرجس حنا جرجس ومقيم بمدينة ساحل سليم التابعة لمحافظة أسيوط وتهديده بدفع 20 ألف جنيه كإتاوة مالية وإلا سوف يتم الاستيلاء على قطعة أرض مملوكة له. الجدير بالذكر أن تلك الأرض تبعد عن قسم شرطة ساحل سليم بحوالي 200 متر، وعندما رفض القبطى دفع الإتاوة، قاموا بالاعتداء عليه بالضرب والاستيلاء على قطعة الأرض المملوكة *

*الأقباط  متحدون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق مفكو حلوان دون خسائر فى الأرواح *

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:54 
تمكن رجال الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة من السيطرة على الحريق الذى نشب بمصنع إسنفج فى حلوان بشركة مفكو حلوان فى الطابق الأخير

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجمارك تحبط محاولة تهريب 87 فص ألماس و20 كيلو مشغولات ذهبية*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*منظمات نسائية تطالب "الخمسين" بتخصيص ثلث مقاعد البرلمان للمرأة*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:10

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*العثور على قنبلة يدوية بمحيط قسم شرطة مرور العريش*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:48 
قال مصدر أمنى إن أجهزة الأمن بشمال سيناء، اكتشفت اليوم الخميس، وجود قنبلة يدوية بمحيط قسم شرطة المرور بالعريش، وتم إبطال مفعولها، وقامت فرق أمنية مختصة بتمشيط المنطقة بحثا عن مفرقعات أخرى. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس الوزراء الليبى يظهر على التليفزيون بعد الإفراج عنه*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:22 
ظهر رئيس الوزراء الليبى على زيدان على شاشة التليفزيون على الهواء اليوم الخميس بعد أن أفرج عنه مقاتلون سابقون كانوا قد احتجزوه بضع ساعات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*إطلاق نار بالقرب من معبر العوجة الحدودى مع إسرائيل*​

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:17 
أطلق مسلحون النار، منذ قليل، بالقرب من معبر العوجة التجارى بين مصر وإسرائيل.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*عودة الاتصالات بشمال سيناء بعد انقطاع 6 ساعات* 
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:36 

عادت خدمات الاتصالات للعمل بشمال سيناء بعد انقطاع تواصل لنحو 6 ساعات منذ الثامنة من صباح اليوم، توقفت خلالها خدمات المحمول والاتصالات الأرضية بين المحافظات والانترنت. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*إرهابيون يطلقون النار على مدرعة وأتوبيسين لنقل الجنود قرب الشيخ زويد*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:31 
أطلق مسلحون النار قبل قليل على مدرعة وأتوبيسين يقلان جنودا على طريق الشيخ زويد ورفح، وقال شهود عيان إن مسلحين أطلقوا النار على قوة مكونة من مدرعة وأتوبيسين لنقل الجنود فى منطقة الكوثر 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*عمال "غزل المحلة" يعتدون بالضرب على مفوض عام الشركة* 
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:20 

اعتدى عمال شركة غزل المحلة المضربين عن العمل بالضرب على المهندس إبراهيم بدير، المفوض العام للشركة، فى محاولة للفتك به أثناء خروجه من الشركة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*السعودية تنتج 3 طائرات بدون طيار* 
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:27 

أعلنت مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية السعودية، عن نجاحها فى ابتكار وإنتاج ثلاث طائرات 
بدون طيار تصل سرعتها إلى 120كم/ساعة، وتستطيع التحليق لمدة ثمانى ساعات.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكندية أليس مونرو.. المرأة الثالثة عشر التى تحصل على نوبل للأدب *
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:22 

أعلنت الأكاديمية السويدية الملكية للعلوم فى ستوكهولم اليوم، الخميس، فوز الروائية الكندية أليس مونرو 
بجائزة نوبل للأدب لعام 2013، وهذه هى المرة الأولى التى يحصل فيها مواطن كندى على الجائزة، 
والمرة الثالثة عشر التى تنالها امرأة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

اعتبر أبو حامد , عضو مجلس الشعب السابق ,أن "صدور قرار وقف المعونة الأمريكية بعد تحديد موعد محاكمة الرئيس المعزول مرسي يؤكد أن أوباما قلق بشأن حقائق ستظهر مع محاكمة المعزول".
وقال فى تغريده - :" إن الخائن المعزول مرسي عميل لأمريكا و محاكمته ستظهر حقائق تدين إدارة أوباما و تثبت تورطه في التدخل في الشأن الداخلي المصري"
و "عندما تضغط الإدارة الأمريكية علينا و نحن نحارب الإرهاب فإنها تؤكد أنها تدعم الإرهاب و المتطرفين".​

*الـوفـــــد*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

تنشر جريدة الوفد في عددها الصادر الجمعة العديد من التقارير الإخبارية والموضوعات الهامة أبرزها، تقرير تعليق المساعدات الأمريكية، تحت عنوان "أمريكا تنتقم .. ومصر تهدد". - كما يتضمن العدد موضوعات منها:
خمسة شهداء جدد فى حرب السيارات المفخخة-الحركات القبطية ترحب بالمصالحة مع الجيش -القرار الأمريكي إنذار كاذب وتنويع مصادر السلاح أبلغ رد - المتحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية: وزير الداخلية حضر احتفالات أكتوبر- وتوتر العلاقات بين "إبراهيم" و"السيسي" كاذبة - معركة "جنينة" والقضاة تدخل معركة السباب -"الجماعة" تواصل الانتحار وتدعو لاقتحام التحرير .. اليوم​

*الوفد*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

لقي أحد العناصر الجهادية بالشرقية، الخميس، مصرعه متأثرًا بإصابته بطلق ناري، خلال مطاردة قوات الشرطة التي كانت تحاصره لضبطه، بعد أن ألقى قنبلتين يدويتين على القوات، ما دفعها لمبادلته إطلاق الأعيرة النارية، فتوفي متأثرا بإصابته، بعد نقله للمستشفى، وعثر بحوزته على سلاح ناري «طبنجة»، و3 بطاقات شخصية بأسماء مختلفة.​ 




​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

القبض على صاحب شركة تكييفات اثناء تواجده بمكتبه بمدينة نصر، وعثر بحوزته على
 قنابل مولوتوف، و خرائط لتفجير واقتحام منشآت عسكرية وشرطية ومطواة 

*"صدى البلد"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

تمكن جهاز الأمن الوطني، بالتعاون مع مديرية الأمن ببورسعيد، من القبض على قياديين إخوانيين، 
داخل شقة بحي الضواحي، وهي مقر سري للجماعة، بها محتويات المقر السابق
للجماعة ومخططات للتظاهرات وكشوف انتخابية ببورسعيد.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أدوية جديدة لعلاج الإيدز نهائيا دون آثار جانبية
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:15

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإندبندنت: علماء بريطانيون يتوصلون لإنجاز جديد لعلاج الزهايمر*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:05

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبراء الطب : ارتفاع معدل انتشار أورام الكبد بمصر *

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:18
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجراحة التحفظية أكثر فعالية من الاستئصال الكامل لأورام الثدى* 
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:00 

هناك نسبة كبيرة من النساء فى العالم يصبن بأورام سرطانية بالثدى، ومصر من ضمن تلك الدول
 التى تتمتع بنسب كبيرة من الإصابة بسرطان الثدى، وقد يلجا بعض الأطباء إلى الاستئصال الكامل للثدى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*التشخيص المبكر لسرطان الثدى يقى مراحل العلاج الطويلة * 
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:25 
يعتبرالتشخيص المبكر للأورام السرطانية أولى خطوات العلاج، فعندما يكون الورم فى بدايته، يتم التخلص 
منة بسهولة وتتجنب المريضة المراحل الطويلة فى العلاج عند الاكتشاف المبكر للمرض 
وتكون الفرصة أكبر للشفاء التام من الورم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*دراسات علمية: ضوضاء المطار تسبب أمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية*
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:25 ​

كشفت دراسات علمية بريطانية وأمريكية، أن ضوضاء المطار تسبب الإصابة بأزمات قلبية، وأن من يعيشون بالقرب من مطار ويتعرضون لأصوات الطائرات المرتفعة ربما يواجهون خطرا متزايدا فى الإصابة بأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*المشروبات الكحولية واللحوم الحمراء تسبب مرض النقرس* 
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:16 

النقرس من الأمراض الشائعة والمنتشرة بين الناس، أكد الدكتور يحيى محمد أستاذ جراحة العظام بكلية الطب جامعة بنى سويف أن مرض النقرس يتسبب فى حدوث التهابات وآلام مزمنة فى مفاصل الجسم كالركبة والقدم مع صعوبة فى المشى والحركة وحرقة فى القدم والاحمرار والسخونة والتورم بالمفصل، 


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*أورام الرئة أكثر انتشارا عند الرجال*​

الأربعاء، 9 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:11 
أورام الرئة أحد المضاعفات الخطيرة للتدخين، وتصيب الرجال أكثر من النساء تبعا لإدمان عادة التدخين. 
قال الدكتور أحمد النورى أستاذ جراحة الصدر بطب عين شمس.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*وافق مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الخميس، على مشروع قرار رئيس الجمهورية بقانون بتنظيم الحق فى الاجتماعات العامة والمواكب والتظاهرات السلمية فى الأماكن العامة.*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

صرح مسئولو خفر السواحل اليوم الخميس، بأنه لم يعد هناك مزيد من الجثث داخل زورق المهاجرين الذى غرق قبالة جزيرة لامبيدوزا بجنوب إيطاليا الأسبوع الماضى، وأضاف المسئولون أن الغواصين سيواصلون بحثهم فى المنطقة المحيطة بالحطام.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:03 

أجرت روسيا الخميس بنجاح عملية إطلاق صاروخ توبول العابر للقارات والذى أصاب هدفه 
فى كازاخستان، حسب ما أعلنت وزارة الدفاع.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*مقتل سبعة أشخاص فى تفجيرات بباكستان*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:25 
أعلن مسئولون، أن سبعة أشخاص لقوا حتفهم جراء تفجيرات بأنحاء باكستان، اليوم الخميس، فيما وعدت 
الحكومة بإجراء محادثات سلام مع المسلحين الإسلاميين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*صحيفة أمريكية: رئيس المخابرات التركية وراء دعم الثوار السوريين*

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:13 
ذكرت صحيفة "وول ستريت جورنال" الأمريكية أن رئيس جهاز المخابرات التركية حقان فيدان يعد القوة الدافعة الحقيقية وراء جهود تركيا لدعم قوات المعارضة السورية للإطاحة بالرئيس السورى بشار الأسد.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*كاميرون يتصل هاتفيا بزيدان للإعراب عن دعمه له بعد تعرضه للخطف* 
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:04 

أكد رئيس الوزراء البريطانى ديفيد كاميرون دعمه لنظيره الليبى على زيدان، وذلك فى اتصال هاتفى معه، الخميس،
 إثر الإفراج عنه بعدما خطفه مسلحون فى طرابلس لساعات، معربًا عن استعداد لندن لمساعدة طرابلس على 
"حل المشكلات الأمنية".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على شخص دشن موقعًا على شبكة الإنترنت ضد الجيش والشرطة* 

الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:12

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

"دار أيتام الأمين"عندما تسمع الاسم لأول وهلة يتطرق إلى ذهنك أنه يحوي عدد من الاطفال الذين أجبرتهم ظروفهم وفقدانهم لزويهم إلى اللجوء لمثل ذلك المكان بديلاً عن الشارع، إلا أن حقيقة الأمر أنه محتل من عدد من أعتى العصابات ومعتادي الإجرام ليتحول المكان من مأوى للأطفال لمنفذ لبيع الأسلحة والمخدرات.
عقب انتهائك من عبور طريق المحور , تبدأ التحرك من أمام جامعة "6 أكتوبر" حتى تصل ميدان "فودا فون"تتجه يساراً , وما هى إلا خطوات و دقائق معدودة , ثم تستقبلك لافتة هنا "دار أيتام الأمين " الذى احتله عدد من المجرمين وتحول على أيديهم إلى منفذ بيع "سلاح "و"مخدرات.
" السير بالشارع الذي يوجد بة الدار والمرور من أمامه نهاراً تكون معاناة لمن يرغب أن يشترى بعض المستلزمات المنزلية والصحية من المحال المجاورة لمبنى " دار الأيتام " أما بعد غروب الشمس لا يستطيع أحد المرور من أمامه لأنه يتحول إلى "مربع رعب" حسب تعبير أحد السكان , يجتاح المنطقة بأكملها يزرع الهلع والفزع داخل السكان, يغلق أبواب بعض المحال وتكون تحت الإغلاق الجبري , يقطع بعض الطرق المؤدية إلى الشوارع الجانبية, هذا هو الحال القائم منذ سنوات وحتى الحال بمحيط مبنى "الدار" يتكون من 3 طوابق, يعتلي الأسطح عناصر مسلحة , الطابق الأرضى به عدد شبابيك متنوعة ما بين منفذ لبيع السلاح أوالمخدرات, متحصنين بأحدث الأسلحة تطلق نيرانها على كل من يفكر الاقتراب منهم لعدم فضح مستورهم, وتفتح أبوابها لمن يقف بانتظام داخل طابور شراء منتج الشباك.
​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

قال العميد حسين حمودة،خبير مكافحة الإرهاب الدولي،أن قانون التظاهر الذي اصدره مجلس الوزراء مؤخرا لن يقضي علي جرائم الإخوان والعمليات الإرهابية التي يقومون بها.

وطالب حمودة بضرورة اضافة مواد علي قانون العقوبات المصري لتشديد العقوبة علي من يرتكب جرائم ارهابية بحق الوطن.


*صدي البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

نظم عدد من أنصار الرئيس المعزول سلاسل بشرية بشارع البطل أحمد عبد العزيز بالمهندسين؛ مما تسبب في إحداث شلل مروري بطول الشارع، وحالة من الغضب بين سائقي الميكروباص والتاكسي المتواجدين بالشارع.

وردد أنصار المعزول هتافات مناهضة للقوات المسلحة والفريق السيسي ، وطالبوا بعودة المعزول إلى الحكم من جديد.


*البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد  مصطفى بكري- رئيس تحريرجريدة الأسبوع- أن وجود المستشار السياسي لرئيس الجمهورية مصطفى حجازي في التشكيل الرئاسي وتوليه العديد من الملفات الحالية يثير التساؤل لأنه من رجال الدكتور البرادعي الذي خان وطنه وتركه وأعلن في الخارج أن ما حدث انقلاب.
وأضاف بكري أن الفيديو الذي ظهر فيه مصطفى حجازي وهو يتدرب مع حركة 6 إبريل في أمريكا وصربيا يزيد علامات التساؤل والريبة تجاه حجازي، مشيرا إلى أن حجازي يستعد من الآن للترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية وهذا حقه ولكن عليه أن يخرج علينا ويبرر لنا كافة التساؤلات السابقة فهل قطع علاقاته بالبرادعي؟ ولماذا كان متواجدا مع 6 إبريل أثناء تدريبهم في أمريكا وصربيا؟
واختتم بكري تصريحاته بقوله أتمنى أن يكون الفريق السيسي رئيس مصر القادم لأنه الوحيد القادرعلى حماية هذه البلاد ضد ما يحاك لها من مؤامرات داخلية وخارجية.​
*الدستــــــور*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أكتوبر 2013)

قال اللواء أحمد رجائى عطية مؤسس فرقة 777 أن الغرب و أمريكا بدأت فى عمليات الزعزعة و التفكيك مستخدمة التنظيمات الإرهابية الدولية بعد أن فشلت أداتهم الأولى " الإخوان".
وقال إن أمريكا نقلت عمليات التفكيك المستخدمة فى العراق وهى عمليات السيارات المفخخة ومايشابها إلى مصر لزعزعة أمن و استقرار مصر، مؤكدا أنه يجب مواجهة هذا التحرك داخليا وخارجيا.
وأكد أن الوضع الداخلى لمصر يشجع على عمليات السيارات المفخخة موضحا أن حالة الطوارئ معمول بها ولكن هناك من يخترقها دون حساب من أجهزة الأمن.
وطالب عطية فى مداخلة هاتفية على فضائية "الحياة" بإعلان الأحكام العرفية لردع الخارجين عن القانون.

*الـوفـــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش الثالث يداهم مواقع إرهابية بسيناء بعد محاولة اغتيال نائب قائده*
الخميس، 10 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:51 
قال مصدر أمنى إن قوات الجيش الثالث الميدانى شنت اليوم الخميس حملة شرسة بسيناء على مواقع يشتبه أنها بداخلها عناصر إرهابية، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جنازة أحد شهداء سيناء تتحول لهتافات ضد الإخوان بالمنوفية​

الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:24
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تهانى الجبالى: الدولة لن تتصالح مع فصيل مارق عميل لأمريكا*

الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:34

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

دوى انفجار قوى يهز مدينة العريش
الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:32

سمع فى مدينة العريش قبل قليل دوى انفجار قوى هز المدينة، 
وقال الأهالى إنه سمع صوت سيارات إسعاف عقب وقوع الانفجار
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*المحظورة تدعو عناصرها للخروج فى مظاهرات بعيدا عن التحرير ورابعة*
الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:34 
أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، عن خروج مظاهرات اليوم الجمعة، وذلك ضمن الدعوات الإخوانية للخروج بتظاهرات اليوم الجمعة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر أمنية: أصوات الانفجارات بالعريش لقنابل تحذيرية تطلقها القوات*

الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:09

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 3 مشتبه بهم فى حملات أمنية بشمال سيناء*
الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:19 
قالت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء إن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على 3 عناصر من المشتبه بضلوعهم 
فى الهجمات على قوات أمنية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تطلق عدداً من الأعيرة التحذيرية بشارع مراد بالجيزة *

الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:22 

أطلق ضباط وجنود القوات المسلحة المكلفين فى كمين فى شارع مراد بالجيزة بجوار فندق الفور سيزون،

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*كمال أبو المجد** : أمتلك ورقة مصالحة بين الإسلاميين والقيادة السياسية*

الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:42 
كشف الفقيه الدستورى الدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد، أنه اجتمع مع عمرو دراج ومحمد بشر القياديين بجماعة الإخوان 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*مستند يكشف.. الحد الأقصى لأجور أساتذة جامعة القاهرة 127 ألفاً شهرياً*
الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:28 
أعلنت جامعة القاهرة الحدين الأدنى والأقصى للأجور لأعضاء هيئة التدريس 
بالجامعة ومعاونيهم والعاملين بالجامعة للعام المالى الحالى 2013/2014
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية: ضبط 34 من "المحظورة" متورطين فى أعمال عنف بالمحافظات*
الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:26 
نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية، فى ضبط 34 من المحظورة متورطين فى الاعتداء على المقار الشرطية والتحريض على العنف بمختلف المحافظات، وذلك استمراراً لمواصلة الجهود الأمنية فى ملاحقة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*"رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل" تقيم قداسا فى ذكرى ماسبيرو بحضور الأنبا روفائيل*
الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:09 
تقيم كنيسة "رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل" بالسادس من أكتوبر، قداسا لإحياء ذكرى ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

​* 85 ساحة كبرى على مستوى الجمهورية لصلاة العيد*

الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:14 
عممت وزارة الأوقاف منشورًا خاصًا بتحديد الساحات الكبرى على مستوى الجمهورية، وكان عددها 85 ساحة انفردت القاهرة الكبرى بـ47 ساحة ضمن 3465 ساحة على مستوى الجمهورية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتشار مكثف لقوات الجيش والشرطة فى القاهرة الكبرى*
الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:40 
بدأت القوات المسلحة وقوات الشرطة فى فرض تشديدات أمنية على مداخل ومخارج القاهرة الكبرى، عن طريق الأكمنة ونقاط التفتيش على جميع السيارات المارة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأوقاف تواصل ترميم مسجدى "الفتح ورابعة" والصلاة بهما بعد العيد‎* 
الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:14 
تواصل وزارة الأوقاف والشركات المختصة بعمل ترميمات وإصلاحات بمسجدى الفتح برمسيس ورابعة العدوية أعمالها،

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*كمال الهلباوى: الشعب المصرى عزل مرسى وسيعزل أى رئيس لا يحترمه*
الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:44 
أكد كمال الهلباوى القيادى المنشق عن "الإخوان" والأمين العام لمنتدى الوحدة الإسلامية وعضو لجنة الخمسين لوضع الدستور، أن عزل الرئيس أكثر صيغ الثورات اعتدالا.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التجمع": وصلتنا تقارير بمخطط إخوانى لتخريب مصر عقب صلاة العيد*
الجمعة، 11 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:14 

أعلن حزب التجمع عن، تلقيه تقارير من بعض المحافظات حول مخطط لجماعة الإخوان لتخريب مصر خلال 
عيد الأضحى ومحاولة إفساد فرحة الشعب المصرى بالعيد، عن طريق خروج مسيرات تستهدف الميادين العامة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال طارق البشبيشي، القيادي الإخواني السابق، إن تحركات الجماعة الآن في مصر يقودها التنظيم الدولي تحت إدارة من المخابرات التركية والقطرية، حسب قوله.*
وأضاف «البشبيشي» لـ«المصري اليوم» أن «التنظيم الدولي يقود تنظيم الجماعة في مصر، ويتحكم في تحركاته من خلال الإيميلات و(فيس بوك)»، و «الدكتور محمود حسين، الأمين العام للجماعة، والدكتور محمود عزت، نائب المرشد العام، والدكتور جمعة أمين 

*المصري اليوم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ألقت أجهزة الأمن بالمنيا القبض على 12 متهما صادرة بشأنهم قرارات ضبط وإحضار من النيابة العامة في وقائع التعدي على أقسام ومراكز الشرطة ودور العبادة والمنشآت العامة في أحداث الشغب يوم 14 من أغسطس الماضي عقب فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة.

*البلــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جماعة الاخوان المسلمين" المحظورة"، دعت للتظاهر اليوم الجمعة بميادين مصر بشكل عام، 
وميدان التحرير بشكل خاص، للمطالبة بعودة الرئيس المعزول.​

*البلــــد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الهلباوي: الشعب المصري سيعزل أي رئيس لا يحترمه مثل مرسي*


*فيتـــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

قال حزب التجمع خلال بيان له اليوم أن هناك تقارير من بعض المحافظات حول مخطط لجماعة 
الإخوان لتخريب مصر خلال عيد الأضحى ومحاولة إفساد فرحة الشعب المصرى بالعيد.


*الفجـــــــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

عبرت الحكومة المصرية عن استغرابها قرار واشنطن تعليق جزء من المساعدات العسكرية، ووصفته بأنه «قرار خاطئ»، 
فيما أبلغ وزير الدفاع عبدالفتاح السيسي نظيره الأميركي تشاك هاغل بأن القاهرة «لن تخضع لأي ضغوط خارجية للتأثير في قرارها». 
وفي حين أعربت إسرائيل عن قلقها من تبعات القرار، قال وزير الخارجية الأميركي جون كيري انه قرار موقت 
مرتبط بتحقق تقدم في خريطة الطريق للمرحلة الانتقالية.

*الفجـــــــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية : ضبط 34 من "المحظورة" متورطين فى أعمال عنف بالمحافظات*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

تسود حالة من الهدوء الحذر صباح اليوم الجمعة محيط مسجد الإيمان بمكرم عبيد ومحيط ميدان رابعة العدوية 
في الوقت التي فتحت فيه قوات الجيش جميع الشوارع المؤدية إلى الميدان أمام حركة السيارات .
فيما يشهد الميدان تواجدا أمنيا ملحوظا من قوات الجيش والشرطة التى أقامت عدد من الأكمنة 
على المداخل والشوارع المؤدية إلى ميدان رابعة.
​

*الوفـــــد*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*نقلت الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية عن مصادر سياسية إسرائيلية رفيعة المستوى، قولها، إن الدول الأوروبية *
*تميل إلى التجاوب مع المواقف الإيرانية، وتخفيف العقوبات المفروضة على إيران، فى حال تجاوبت*
* إيران مع شروطها، خاصة فيما يتعلق بوقف تخصيب اليورانيوم، ووضع مشروعها *
*الذرى تحت الرقابة الدولية.*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*يديعوت أحرونوت: *
*الخارجية الإسرائيلية : إيران تستطيع إنتاج قنبلة نووية خلال أسابيع

*قال نائب وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلى، زئيف ألكين، إن إيران تمتلك أجهزةً لتخصيب اليورانيوم، بمقدورها تخصيب اليورانيوم من نسبة 3% إلى درجة أن يصبح جاهزاً لاستخدامه فى قنبلة نووية خلال أسابيع معدودة.

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ذكرت صحيفة "معاريف" الإسرائيلية، *
*أن إسرائيل تحتل المرتبة الأولى على رأس قائمة الدول التى تعانى من هرب *
*العقول الأكاديمية إلى الولايات المتحدة.*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها فى محيط ميدان رمسيس , حيث تواجدت 4 مدرعات , وثلاثة سيارات 
أمن مركزى فى محيط مسجد الفتح تحسباً لأى تظاهرات من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة .​ 
وكانت الجماعة قد أعلنت بالأمس عن عدم نيتها التوجه الى ميدان التحرير , 
وسط حالة من الترقب الأمنى عقب صلاة الجمعة *.*​

*الفجـــــــر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

تقرحات اللسان تسبب لك الإزعاج خلال مضغك للطعام؟ “ 
بعض الأفكار والنصائح -
الماء والملح: اغلي كوب ماء وذوبي فيه ملعقتي ملح، قومي بغرغرته، واحرص أن تغمر به منطقة الجرح، فالملح يحارب البكتيريا ويعالج يدمل الجروح. 
العسل: بالإضافة إلى فوائد العسل التي تعود بالنفع على صحتك، فهو أيضا له تأثير إيجابي على الجروح، فتناول ملعقة صغيرة منه في كل مرة تقضم فيها لسانك.
الماء: اشرب الماء باستمرار، فبهذه الطريقة تغسل الجرح وتساهم في تطييبه.

*مجلتك*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*انخفاض أسعار الذهب بجلسة القطع اليوم

تحدد سعر الذهب في جلسة القطع الصباحية في لندن، اليوم الجمعة، عند 1285.75 دولار للأوقية، بانخفاض من 1298.50 دولار في جلسة القطع السابقة.

الشروق

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جون ماكين مواصلا هجومه : *لا نريد زمن جمال عبد الناصر فى مصر*
وواصل السيناتور ماكين هجومه المستمر على مصر، وقال إن مصر تعود إلى الأيام المظلمة للديكتاتورية 
"على حد زعمه"، 
وستواجه تمردا جديدا وإرهابا، متهما الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما بالمساهمة فى المسار المتراجع فى البلاد.​ 
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل..انفجار بالقرب من القنصلية السويدية في بنغازي*
 
وقع انفجار منذ قليل، بالقرب من القنصلية السويدية في بنغازى.
* بوابــة الفــــــجر *​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

طالب الشيخ محمد جمعة، خطيب ميدان التحرير، الحكومة بإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن العميل الخائن القرضاوي.. 
وتحريك الدعوى الجنائية؛ لتهكمه علي القوات المسلحة.
كما طالب بقطع العلاقات 
مع قطر الإخوانية عدوة الشعب المصري، علي حد وصفه.

*الدستـــــــور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*رسالة من منتقبة إلى الشهيد مينا دانيال: *

*«يا ريتنى عرفتك من زمان»*

*الـوطــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجمع العشرات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" وأنصار الرئيس المعزول ، أمام مسجد المراغي بحلوان، *
*عقب صلاة الجمعة، للمطالبة بعودته، حاملين صور المعزول مكتوبًا عليها: "نعم للشرعية".

كما حملوا شعارات رابعة ومكتوباً عليها:*
* "نعم للشرعية "، مرددين هتافات ضد للجيش والشرطة.

**البلــــــد* 
​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

وقفة للمطالبة بإعدام 11ذئب بشري اغتصبوا فتاة بالمنوفية 

الدستور ​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*وقعت مشاجرة بين أنصار الرئيس المعزول، والمصلين، عقب صلاة الجمعة، أمام مسجد الميناء في الغردقة، وذلك لتحرش أنصار العزول بالمصلين أثناء خروجهم من المسجد.. ورددوا هتافات معادية للجيش والشرطة؛ ما أثار غضب المصلين، ولم تحدث أية إصابات، بعد تدخل الأهالي وفض المشاجرة وفصل الطرفين. 

الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل مروري تام بشارع الهرم بسبب "مسيرة المحظورة" *​

*خرجت منذ قليل، مسيرة تضم المئات من أنصار المحظورة من مسجد الرحمة بالهرم رافعين لافتات "رابعة" ، وسط هتافات ضد وزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي. بينما تسببت المسيرة فى تكدس مروري*
*ومن المقرر أن تتوجه المسيرة الى ميدان الجيزة. *
*الفجر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلن وزير الدفاع الأمريكى تشاك هاجل استقالة الرجل الثاني في وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية " البنتاجون" اشتون كارتر. 
*وذكر راديو "سوا" الأمريكى أن تقارير إعلامية تحدثت في وقت سابق عن وجود مشاكل بين كارتر وهاجل.
ونقل راديو "سوا" عن هاجل في بيان أنه "وافق على الاستقالة مرغما"، مضيفا أن "آشتون كان وزيرا مساعدا استثنائيا وفيا وفعالا".
وقد أوضح كارتر في كتاب استقالته أنه اتخذ قراره في الرابع من سبتمبر الماضى وانه أرجأ الإعلان عنه بسبب "المشاكل في الميزانية"، مضيفا "حان الوقت كي ارحل". 

*فيتــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

نشبت إشتباكات منذ قليل، بين عدد من سائقى السيارات بشارع الهرم، بالجيزة، وشباب جماعة الاخوان المحظورة، والمتمركزين أمام مسجد الرحمة.​*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*هل توقظك آلام الحموضة ليلاً ؟؟ *

*عندما تستلقى يصبح ارتجاع الأحماض من المعدة إلى المرئ أسهل . و لذلك ..لتقلل الإرتجاع *
*يمكنك استخدام وسادة (مخدة) إضافية لترفع رأسك و كتفيك قليلا فتبقى الأحماض إلى أسفل بتأثير الجاذبية .

كل يوم معلومة طبية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

تمكن أهالي قرية محلة أبوعلي التابعة لمركز المحلة الكبري من التصدي لمسيرة نظمها أنصار المعزول من أعضاء 
جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أثناء خروجهم من مسجد العزب عقب صلاة الجمعة اليوم، 
وذلك فى إطار المشاركة فى فعاليات ذكري مرور 100 يوم على ما أسموه بالانقلاب العسكري 

*البلــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عصير الرمان اذا تم شرب كوب واحد يوميا منه يقوم بتفتيت الدهون *
*والمادة الشحمية المتواجدة فى منطقة البطن*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

نشر موقع "منبر الإعلام الجهادي العالمي" المتخصص في نقل أخبار الجهاديين، قائمة تضم 10 من قيادات
 الجماعات الجهادية حول العالم مصحوبة بصورهم، مؤكدا أن الولايات المتحدة تعتبر هؤلاء العشرة 
من أخطر العناصر التي تقود الإرهاب في العالم، وأنها رصدت ملايين الدولارات للقبض عليهم. 

وجاء على رأس القائمة حسب الموقع، أيمن الظواهري زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، الذي رصدت أمريكا مبلغ 25 مليون دولار
 لمن يساعد في القبض عليه، ثم ناصر الوحيشي زعيم تنظيم القاعدة في شبه الجزيرة العربية، 
وإبراهيم العسيري الذي تؤكد الولايات المتحدة أنه العقل المدبر في مجال صناعة القنابل 
لتنظيم القاعدة في الجزيرة، وأحمد عبدي جودان زعيم حركة "الشباب الإسلامي" بالصومال، 
والأخير عرضت أمريكا 7 ملايين دولار لمن يساعد في القبض عليه، ثم مختار بلمختار، 
الذي أكد الموقع أنه أحد قيادات تنظيم القاعدة في بلاد المغرب العربي، 
ورصدت الولايات المتحدة مبلغ 5 ملايين دولار للقبض عليه. 

وتضمنت القائمة اسم أبو محمد الجولاني زعيم تنظيم "جبهة النصرة" الموالي للقاعدة في سوريا، 
وأبو بكر البغدادي أمير "دولة الإسلام في العراق وسوريا"، الذي تعرض الولايات المتحدة 
مكافأة قدرها 10 ملايين دولار لمن يرشد عنه، وسراج الدين حقاني زعيم شبكة "حقاني" في أفغانستان،
 المرصود مبلغ 5 ملايين دولار من قبل أمريكا لمن يساعد في القبض عليه، إلى جانب 
أبو بكر شيخو زعيم حركة "بوكو حرام" في نيجيريا، الذي عرضت الولايات المتحدة 7 ملايين دولار لمن 
يساهم في القبض عليه، ودوكو عمروف زعيم "إمارة القوقاز"، وهي مجموعة جهادية شيشانية
 تهدف لإقامة الخلافة الإسلامية جنوب روسيا، ورصدت أمريكا مكافأة 5 ملايين دولار 
لمن يرشد عنه. 
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*هددت الجماعة الإسلامية، وذراعها السياسية حزب البناء والتنمية بأسيوط، بأن البلاد ستشهد خلال المرحلة *
*القادمة حالة من العصيان المدني، إذا لم يعد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي لسدة الحكم. 
جاء ذلك خلال البيان الذي أصدره حزب البناء والتنمية اليوم. *

*الوطــــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*وقعت اشتباكات بين عناصر الإخوان المسلمين وأنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من جهة،*
* وأهالي الشارع الحربي بمركز دمياط.
وأطلق عدد من المشاركين في مسيرة الإخوان أعيرة نارية من أسلحة محلية الصنع تجاه الأهالي، وأنباء عن وقع إصابات.
*​*
**الـوطـــــــن *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنصار المعزول يقطعون حركة المرور بشارع الهرم‏
*قامت مسيرة تضم أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بقطع حركه المرور بشارع الهرم في الاتجاه المؤدي إلى ميدان الجيزة ، وذلك عقب الانتهاء من صلاة الجمعه اليوم ، وأدت إلى شل تام لحركة المرور.

*اخبار اليوم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*انطلق قبل قليل عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" من مسجدى المحروسة والرضوان بشارع أحمد عرابى*
* فى مسيرة تجوب شوارع المهندسين، معلنين عدم توجههم إلى ميدان التحرير حقنا للدماء، *
*وتجنب الاشتباك مع قوات الأمن -على حد قولهم-.

*كما كثفت قوات الجيش والشرطة من تواجدها بميدان "سفنكس" بعد انطلاق المسيرة بشارع عرابى، 
القريب من الميدان، ‏ بـ٦ مصفحات و٨ سيارات أمن مركزى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل... "cbc": *
*اشتباكات بين "الإخوان" وأهالي سيدي بشر.. والأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز*

*الـوطــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان بالشرقية، والعشرات من الأهالي بمحيط مسجد الفتح بمدينة الزقازيق،*
* وتبادل الطرفان التراشق بالحجارة وسط حالة من الكر والفر.
*
*الــوطـــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة لعناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة إلى القصر الجمهورى بمنطقة حدائق القبة *
*قادمة من المطرية، حاملين إشارات رابعة العدوية، ومرددين هتافات مناهضة للفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع. 

وأسفرت المسيرة عن تعطل حركة المرور نتيجة غلق الطريق بالسيارات والسلاسل البشرية*
* وسط غياب أمنى تام.*
*
اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملثمون مسلحون يشاركون في مظاهرات "الإخوان" بالإسكندرية*

*الـوطـــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

صرح المواطن " حنا جرجس سوريال "، المقيم بمركز ساحل سليم بمحافظة أسيوط، 
للاقباط متحدون، ان مجموعة من الخارجين عن القانون قد قاموا بالتعدي على أرضه و هدم اسوارها، 
كما قاموا باللاستيلاءعليها بعد ان قاموا بإخراجه هو و والده، منها بالقوة و تهديدة بالقتل ما لم يترك الارض.
 و أكد جرجس انه تلقى تهديدات عديدة بداية من العاشر من سبتمبر الماضى، حيث كانت تصلة 
رسائل تهديد بتطالبه بترك قطعة الارض التى يمتلكها و التى دخلت حيذ المبانى، 
او ان يقوم بدفع مبلغ 100 لف جنية حتى يتم تركه و ارضه بسلام. ​

*الأقباط متحدون*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*انضمت مسيرة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي خرجت من مسجد "الاستقامة"،*
* إلى مسيرة "خاتم المرسلين"، في طريقهما إلى شارع فيصل. 

ونشبت مشادات كلامية عند مرور المسيرة بشارع العمرانية مع الأهالي، لكن العقلاء ندخلوا لفضها، وأكملت المسيرة طريقها. 

الـوطــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبر مؤسف من الاسكندريه*

*لقي ما لا يقل عن 7 أشخاص حتفهم، إثر غرق مركب للهجرة غير الشرعية بمنطقة العجمي غرب الإسكندرية.
*
*الـوطــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلت مسيرة مسجد المراغى بحلوان إلى محطة مترو عين حلوان متجهة إلى قصر القبة *
*لمقابلة مسيرات شمال وشرق القاهرة.*​

وأكد قيادات المسيرة سلمية التظاهر وعدم التراجع إلى الوراء أو الدخول الى الشوارع الجانبية، 
وأن التقابل سيكون الساعة الخامسة إلا ربع أمام محطة مترو الزيتون للرجوع إلى حلوان.​ 
*البـــلد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اعتدى أحد أنصار المعزول المشاركين بمسيرة مسجد المحروسة بالضرب على طفل صغير بسبب رفعه 
لإشارة النصر وترديد هتافات مؤيدة للسيسي أثناء مرورالمسيرة بشارع شهاب.

*الوفـــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجمع عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، أمام قصر القبة، واعتلى عدد منهم *
*باب القصر وقاموا بإطلاق الشماريخ.
وردد أعضاء المحظورة أمام القصر هتافات مناهضة ومحرضة ضد الجيش المصرى *
*ووزارة الداخلية، **رافعين إشارات "رابعة العدوية".

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*انطلقت مسيرة لأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" وأنصار الرئيس المعزول ، من أمام مسجد الريان*
* بالمعادى، **وانضمت إليها مسيرة مسجد "المغفرة"، وأعلن منظمو المسيرتين عن توجههم إلى محطة مترو *
*المعادى، **لبدء فعاليات تظاهراتهم أمام قصر القبة.*​

*وردد المشاركون هتافات معادية لمفتى الديار المصرية السابق الدكتور على جمعة، *
*والمستشارة تهانى الجبالى، **نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية السابق*​ 
*البلــــــد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أفاد شهود عيان بنبأ انفجار عبوات ناسفة فى مدرعات الجيش، اليوم الجمعة، *
*بمنطقة رفح، وأسفر الحادث عن إصابة أربعة جنود.*​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ثلاثة ملثمين بحيازتهم أسلحة نارية شاركوا في مسيرة مؤيدة للجماعة بسيدي بشر عقب صلاة الجمعة.
*وأضافوا أن قوات من الشرطة بصدد التعامل معهم، جاء ذلك على خلفية المظاهرات التى دعى لها تحالف دعم الشرعية التابع للجماعة المحظورة.​
*الفجـــــــر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*استعدت قوات الأمن بمطار القاهرة الدولى للتظاهرات التى دعت لها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين اليوم " الجمعة".*
وأعلن مسئولو المطار تشديد الإجراءات الأمنية على المداخل والمخارج وصالات السفر 
والوصول للتأكيد على أمن وسلامة الركاب والمنشآت استعدادا للتظاهرات.
وأشار مصدر أمنى إلى أن هناك دوريات للشرطة تمشط المطار باستمرارا للقبض على 
الخارجين عن القانون والهاربين من تنفيذ أحكام قضائية 

*البــــــــلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*اكدت مصادر طبية اصابة 5 جنود على الاقل واستشهاد مجندين فى انفجار عبوة ناسفة برفح شمالي سيناء.
*
وتردد دوي انفجارات وإطلاق نار بالمدينة الواقعة على الحدود مع قطاع غزة. 

*الـــــوفــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل 6 انفجارات تستهدف سيارات عسكرية في سيناء بمصر*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أفادت مصادر أمنية برفح عن انفجار مروع وقع، ظهر الجمعة، عند منطقة الجندي المجهول برفح إثر *
*انفجار سيارة مفخخة وسماع دوي انفجارات. وأضافت المصادر، بأن التقارير الأولية أشارت *
*إلى سقوط قتلى ومصابين من الجنود.

مصراوى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*قطع أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي المشاركين في مسيرة مسجد *
*المحروسة بالمهندسين، شارع جامعة الدول العربية من الاتجاه المؤدي إلى ميدان مصطفى محمود،*
* وأجبرواالسيارات على سلك شارع محيي الدين أبو العز، مما أثار استياءً شديدا بين المارة *
*وقائدي السيارات.
*​*
**البلــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

بما أن العسل حلو المذاق، فربما يأتي في مخيلتك أنه من الأطعمة التي تكسب جسمك سعرات حرارية زائدة، إلا أنه 
يلعب دورا حيويا في خسارة الوزن الزائد نظرا لأنه يحتوي على عناصر تجعل الجسم يستكفي 
من القيم الغذائية، كما أنه يعمل على حرق الدهون الزائدة وسد الشهية مما يجعلك 
لا تقبلين على الطعام بشراهة. 
وحتى تحققي الحمية الغذائية المقرر ذكرها لاحقا، عليك الامتناع تماما عن تناول الأطعمة الدسمة 
والدهون بشكل عام، مع الإكثار من شرب الماء قدر المستطاع لنتيجة مضمونة، 
بينما في ذات الوقت لا تبالغي في تناول كميات كبيرة من العسل حتى 
لا يؤدي لنتيجة عكسية ويزيد وزنك.

*ياهــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أطلقت القوات المكلفة بتـأمين محيط ميدان رابعة العدوية طلقات تحذيرية* 
في الهواء مع اقتراب وصول إرهابيى المعزول، ومحاولاتهم التسلل إلى 
داخل الميدان عبر الأسلاك الشائكة، بالقرب من مستشفى التأمين الصحى.

*فيتــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*4 أسباب تمنع السيسي من الترشح للرئاسة!*

*1 ـ دعم فكرة الإنقلاب العسكري..*
فلو دخل السيسي قصر الاتحادية سيقال أنه دخل "على ظهر دبابة" حتى لو انتخبه 40 مليون!
*2 ـ اهتزاز صورته كـ"زعيم".. *
الشعب المصري لن يقبل من السيسي في قصر الاتحادية ما يقبله منه في المجلس العسكري، أزمات الشارع المصري أكبر من أن تحل بوجود شخص بعينه رئيسا للبلاد، فالصورة الرائعة التي رسمها السيسي لنفسه كزعيم سرعان ما ستهتز مع مرور السنوات ليصبح في النهاية مجرد رئيس ـ ربما تنال منه ثورة ثالثة 
*3 ـ الـ8 سنوات..* 
ربما يبقى السيسي وزيرا للدفاع حتى وفاة كاتب تلك السطور، لكنه لن يبقى في قصر الاتحادية أكثر من 8 سنوات، بعدها لن يتمكن من العمل في الحياة السياسية، فلن يعود لوزارة الدفاع أو يبقى رئيسا كما بقى غيره لـ30 عاما. 
*4 ـ حكم العسكر..* 
صورة الجيش المصري الآن في أفضل صورها منذ حرب أكتوبر 1973 التي نحتفل بذكراها الـ40 في هذه الأيام، ومع كل خطأ للسيسي أو أزمة في الشارع سيعود شعار "حكم العسكر" مرة أخرى حتى لو خلع وزير الدفاع بدلته لدخول قصر الاتحادية، وهو ما سيتحمل الجيش تبعاته، وهو ما لبث أن تخلص من أخطاء قيادات المجلس العسكري السابق. 

*الفجـــــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*حرب شوارع بين أبناء دمياط والإخوان وإصابة 10 أشخاص *

*الفجــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

تجمهر العشرات من إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي أمام محطة مترو أنفاق "كوبرى القبة "، 
استعدادا لانطلاق مسيرة إلى قصر القبة الجمهورى.

*فيـــتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أغلقت قوات الجيش شوارع محيط قصر الاتحادية، عقب اقتراب مسيرة أنصار الرئيس العزول وجماعة *
*الإخوان المسلمين من القصر، في انتظار تغيير وجهتها إلى إلى قصر القبة.
*​*
**الـوطـــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*شهدت منطقة العباسية، منذ قليل، اشتباكات بالأسلحة البيضاء بين أهالي المنطقة وعدد من إرهابيى الرئيس المعزول.

وبدأت الاشتباكات بعد توزيع أحد الأشخاص منشورا مؤيدا للفريق  السيسى، في إطار حملة "كمل جميلك" الداعية لترشحه رئيسًا للجمهورية.

**فيتـــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*بودرة الأطفال أو بودرة التلك ... لهذه البودرة استخدامات كثيرة ومتعددة جدا ستفيد الأسرة جميعا ... *
*مقاومة الرائحة الكريهة للحذاء:*
*رشي قليلاً من بودرة الأطفال داخل الحذاء واتركيها به طوال الليل، وفي الصباح هزي الحذاء لتتخلصي من البودرة الزائدة وهكذا استعدي للذهاب ولن تضايقك بعد الآن أي رائحة غير مرغوبة. *
*تخلصك من النمل:*
*إذا عرفت أجزاء منزلك التي يختبئ النمل بها رشي فوقها بودرة الأطفال فلها تأثير رائع يطرد النمل تماما لأنه يكره قوامها ورائحتها، كما تفيد البودرة أيضا في بطاطين النزهات فيمكنك رش البطانية قبل الذهاب إلى أي حديقة حتى تتجنبي تسرب النمل إليها. *
*امتصاص العرق من أغطية الفراش:*
*يتعرق الكثير من الناس أثناء النوم مما يسبب بلل الأغطية، ولتجنب ذلك رشي قليلاً من بودرة الأطفال بين طبقات الفرش لأن لها القدرة على امتصاص العرق والرطوبة. *
*مقاومة رائحة الحيوانات الأليفة:*
*إذا لم يكن لديك وقت لإعطاء حيوانك الأليف حماماً قبل اصطحابه إلى أي مكان ولاحظت أن رائحته غير مرغوبة يمكنك إخفاء هذه الرائحة من خلال وضع بعض بوردة الأطفال فوق قطعة قماش ثم مسح الحيوان بها جيدا فهي تخفي أي روائح كريهة ولا تؤذي بشرته. *
*منع القفازات المطاطية من الالتصاق:*
*نعاني من التصاق قفازات المطبخ المطاطية بسبب درجات الحرارة المرتفعة داخل المطبخ مما يكلفنا الكثير على شراء المزيد منها، والحل لهذه المشكلة بسيط من خلال رش قليل من بودرة الأطفال داخل وخارج القفازات وسوف تسهل عملية ارتدائها وخلعها. *
*بعد العودة من شاطيء البحر:*
*كم مرة يعود أبناؤك أو زوجك من الشاطيء بعد قضاء يوم طويل وهو مليء بالرمال تلتصق فوق جسمه، ثم يدخل البيت ويسبب الكثير من الفوضى؟ لتقليل هذه المشكلة رشيء بعضاً من بودرة الأطفال فوق بشرتهم قبل دخول المنزل لتمتص الرطوبة والمياه من فوق أجسامهم كما ستسهل عملية التخلص من الرمال الملتصقة. *
*امتصاص البقع الدهنية من فوق الملابس:*
*قلي الطعام قد يكون مهمة خطيرة بالنسبة لملابسك على وجه الخصوص، فإذا عانيت أثناء القلي من تناثر بعض قطرات الدهون فوق ملابسك حاولي غمس البقع في بعض من بودرة الأطفال ثم افركيها جيدا وبعد ذلك تخلصي من المسحوق الزائد وكرري التجربة حتى يتم إزالة البقع. *
*إزالة العفن من الكتب:*
*إذا كان لديك بعض الكتب التي قمت بتخزينها في بيئة غير مثالية مما أحدث بها بعض العفن عليك حل هذه المشكلة كالآتي:*
*- أولا إخراجها في الهواء الجاف ليتخللها. - رشي فوقها بعضاً من بودرة الأطفال بين الصفحات. - وضع الكتب في شكل رأسي مستقيم لعدة ساعات. - برفق استخدمي فرشاة لإزالة البودرة الزائدة من فوق كل كتاب وهذا سوف يعيد للكتب مظهراً جيداً ويحافظ عليها.*
*نفض الغبار من فوق شتل الزهور:*
*يستخدم خبراء زراعة الحدائق بودرة الأطفال الطبية لنفض أي غبار ملتصق بشتل الزهور قبل زراعتها وهذا من خلال وضع ثلاثة ملاعق منها فوق حوالي 6 شتلات في حقيبة بلاستيكية ويتم غلقها ثم هزها قليلا وبرفق، مما يساعد على تقليل فرصة تكون العفن ويبقي الجذور بعيدة عن تكون الجزيئات السامة أو فئران الحقل واليرقات وغيرها من الآفات التي تفسد شتلة الزهور.*
*تثبيت المكياج:*
*تعتبر بودرة الأطفال عنصراً هاماً تحتاجين إليه ضمن مكونات مكياجك؛ حيث يتطلب المكياج مثلها عندما تكون البشرة دهنية تسبب عدم ثبات المكياج، وقبل خروجك من البيت وأنت تخشين على المكياج من أن يتأثر بعوامل الجو أو البشرة؛ فبعد وضع المكياج رشي قليل من بودرة الأطفال فوق كل من محددات العيون، كريم الأساس وحتى شفتيك وبهذا سوف يستمر المكياج في وضعه المثالي على مدار اليوم بالكامل. *
*استخدمي بودرة الأطفال كبديل لبودرة الجسم:*
*يمكن لبودرة الأطفال أن تستخدم أيضا كبودرة للجسم؛ فبعد الانتهاء من الاستحمام اغمسي إسفنجة كبيرة في بودرة الأطفال وامسحي جسمك بها بالكامل وستجدين أنها تمنح جسمك ملمساً ناعماً حريرياً سوف يسعدك. *
*استخدمي بودرة الأطفال فوق جسمك بالكامل:*
*إذا كنت تعانين من بشرة جافة، دلكي جسمك بالمرطب المفضل لك ثم اتركيه حتى يتشربه الجلد وبعد دقائق قليلة رشي بودرة الأطفال فوق الجسم كله ولن تصدقي مدى الروعة التي ستحصلين عليها من رائحة جذابة ونعومة مغرية وكأنك قطعة من الحرير بشذى الزهور.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*هل تريدين شعراً طويلاِ بفتره قصيره أليكي هذه الوصفه اعرفيها
*هل سبق وجرّبتِ خلطات من مكوّنات طبيعيّة تساعد الشعر على النمو؟ إذا لم تفعلي ذلك بعد، فأنتِ تضيّعين على نفسكِ فرصة الأحلام بالحصول على شعر طويل وجميل. إذا كنت قد ندمت لأنك حصلت على قصّة شعر قصيرة، إلجئي الى هذه الخلطة السهلة التحضير وضعيها على شعرك حتى تتخلّصي من شعورك بالذنب تجاه شعرك! 
المكونات: الطماطم، زيت الزيتون، الألوفيرا 
طريقة التحضير والإستعمال: 
قشّري حبّة من الطماطم واهرسيها جيدّاً، ثمّ أضيفي إليها 3 نقاط من زيت الزيون. لتزيدي فاعلية هذه الخلطة، أضيفي الألوفيرا إليها واخلطي جيّداً حتى تصبح سائلاً جامداً. ضعي المزيج على كامل شعرك وعلى فروة رأسك واتركيها لمدّة 15 دقيقة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنهى أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" وقفتهم بشارع جامعة الدول العربية بالمهندسين.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل..الإخوان يحطمون سيارة امن مركزي بداخلها "سجناء"..والداخلية تطلق النار بـ"العقاد"
حطم أنصار الرئيس المعزول سيارة أمن مركزي بميدان عباس العقاد منذ قليل، مما أدى الى هروب أحد الجنود خوفاً على حياته اثناء نقل مجموعة من السجناء.*
*فور مشاهدة انصار مرسي، لسيارة أمن مركزي قادمة الى الميدان تجمع عليها المئات من المتظاهرين، وقاموا بتحطيم زجاجها بالكامل، بالإضافة الى محاولة الفتك بالمجند الذى كان بداخلها، فى الوقت الذى يتواجد فيه عدد من السجناء داخل السيارة. 
من جانبها اطلقت الداخلية اعيرة نارية فى الهواء، لتفريق المتظاهرين الإخوان من أمام السيارة.
الفجــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكدت مصادر أمنية إن "قادة المؤسسة العسكرية يبحثون الآن في الردّ المناسب على تهديدات الإدارة الأمريكية". *​

*أن هناك العديد من الدول العربية التي وقفت بالمرصاد لكل محاولات قلب الطاولة على المصريين، وفي مقدمتهم السعودية، التي رهنت إتمام صفقة أسلحة بينها وفرنسا بقيمة 4.8 مليارات دولار في تعديل نظرتها الى ثورة المصريين في "30 يونيو". *​ 
*في المقابل، فانه من جهة المعسكر الشرقي، يلحظ أن الصين تراجعت عن إتمام صفقة صواريخ لتركيا كانت قد اتفقت بخصوصها في وقت سابق. *
*وفـي الوقت نفسه أعلن وزيـر الدفاع الصيني عن رغبة بلاده في دعم أوجه التعاون العسكري المشترك مـع القوات المسلحة المصرية، بالتزامن مع تصريحات للسيسي قال فيها إن اعتماد القوات المسلحة على الأسلحة متنوع، وإن أكثر ما تمتلكه المؤسسة العسكرية بمصر هو من المعسكر الشرقي، وخصوصاً في سلاح الطيران، فضلاً عن تحرير الادارة المصرية من الالتزام باتفاقية كامب ديفيد. *
*الأقباط متحدون* ​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

وردت معلومات لمدير أمن بورسعيد تفيد قيام بعض الأشخاص بنقل صناديق وأجولة من إحدى الشقق السكنية بدائرة الضواحى
الى سيارة ملاكى " بدون لوحات معدنية " يستقلها بعضهم ، انتقل على الفور ضباط مباحث قسم شرطة 
الضواحى والقوات اللازمة حيث تمكنوا من ضبط كلاً من :

عبده السيد 50 سنه مقيم دائرة المناخ السيد إبراهيم 44 سنه مقيم دائرة المناخ صبري مصطفى 46 سنه مقيم دائرة الزهور محمد إبراهيم 47 سنه مقيم دائرة العرب صلاح الدين محمد 18 سنه مقيم دائرة العرب احمد هلال 15 سنه طالب مقيم دائرة المناخ .
و بحوزتهم كمية من الملفات و الملصقات والمطبوعات و الكتب و طبعات حوائط لشعارات تحرض على العداء 
للقوات المسلحة والشرطة جميعها خاصة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة منها وعدد من الملفات 
تحوى طلبات للجهات الحكومية و المحافظة للتعيين في وظائف والحصول على شقق و قرارات 
علاج على نفقة الدولة لأعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة .​

*الفجر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*قام العشرات من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، باحتجاز سيارة لنقل الجنود بمدينة نصر محاولين تحطيمها.*
*
كما سمع دوي إطلاق أعيرة نارية خلال المسيرة المؤيدة للرئيس المعزول، دون تحديد مكان صدورها.
ورد ذلك خلال خبر عاجل على فضائية "سى بى سى".
الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

قامت قوات الجيش بنشر مدراعاتها بمنطقة جليم على طريق الكورنيش بالإسكندرية عصر اليوم الجمعة.
ومشطت القوات المنطقة أثناء محاولة مسيرة لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة المرور الوصول إلى كوبرى إستانلى للحشد هناك , وتم إلقاء القبض على عدد من المنتمين للمحظورة أثناء محاولتهم إثارة الشغب.

*الوفــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

غادر المئات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، قصر القبة، بعد التظاهر 
للمطالبة بعودة المعزول محمد مرسي
وهتف المشاركون فور المغادرة :" حسبي الله نعم الوكيل" ، يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر.

* بوابة الفجــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكدت مصادر أمنية إن "قادة المؤسسة العسكرية يبحثون الآن في الردّ المناسب على تهديدات الإدارة الأمريكية". *​

*أن هناك العديد من الدول العربية التي وقفت بالمرصاد لكل محاولات قلب الطاولة على المصريين، وفي مقدمتهم السعودية، التي رهنت إتمام صفقة أسلحة بينها وفرنسا بقيمة 4.8 مليارات دولار في تعديل نظرتها الى ثورة المصريين في "30 يونيو". *​ 
*في المقابل، فانه من جهة المعسكر الشرقي، يلحظ أن الصين تراجعت عن إتمام صفقة صواريخ لتركيا كانت قد اتفقت بخصوصها في وقت سابق. *
*وفـي الوقت نفسه أعلن وزيـر الدفاع الصيني عن رغبة بلاده في دعم أوجه التعاون العسكري المشترك مـع القوات المسلحة المصرية، بالتزامن مع تصريحات للسيسي قال فيها إن اعتماد القوات المسلحة على الأسلحة متنوع، وإن أكثر ما تمتلكه المؤسسة العسكرية بمصر هو من المعسكر الشرقي، وخصوصاً في سلاح الطيران، فضلاً عن تحرير الادارة المصرية من الالتزام باتفاقية كامب ديفيد. *
*الأقباط متحدون* ​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

قال مصدر أمني أن 12 شخصا قتل بحادث غرق مركب تقل 100 سوري خلال 
عملية هجرة غير شرعية غرب الاسكندرية.

*بوابــــة الفجــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة، أن مسيرة تابعة لأعضاء "المحظورة" قامت بالتعدى على سائق سيارة ترحيلات، كانت تسير بشارع عباس العقاد بمدينة نصر، وحطموا السيارة.
*
*وأضاف المصدر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ*"اليوم السابع"* اليوم الجمعة, أن قوة من قسم مدينة نصر أول توجهت إلى مكان تواجد السيارة لإعادتها من أيدى المتظاهرين، وتخليص قائدها عقب الاعتداء عليه.*

شاهد  الصور  بعد  مايلي
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل..إشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي "السيسي" داخل عربة مترو بالدقى*
10/11/2013 5:22 PM

*



*​

*وقعت إشتباكات منذ قليل، بين مؤيدى ومعارضي الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي داخل *
*عربة مترو بمحطة الدقى.*
​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*بكار: لن ننسحب من الـ50 وقادة الإخوان فشلوا في التكيف مع أفكار الشعب.. ونرفض استهداف الشرطة والجيش
قال نادر بكار المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفي في مصر إن الحديث عن مسألة الترشح لانتخابات*
* الرئاسة في البلاد "سابق لأوانه" ووصف ما يجري من أعمال عنف تستهدف قوات الشرطة والجيش في *
*سيناء بأنه "إرهاب".

وحذر بكار من إمكانية أن تدفع الحملة الأمنية الصارمة على جماعة الإخوان المنتمي لها الرئيس *
*المعزول وإقصاء الإسلاميين من الحياة السياسية البعض إلى اللجوء للعنف ضد الدولة.*

*الأهـــــرام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشطت قوات الأمن التابعة لوزارة الداخلية، شارع عباس العقاد بمدينة نصر، بحثاً عن أى من عناصر *
*الإخوان المحظورة، بعد محاولتهم الاستيلاء على إحدى سيارات الترحيلات التابعة لجهاز الشرطة.
*
*قوات الأمن المركزى ألقت القبض على أربعة من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، بعد محاولتهم الاستيلاء*
* على سيارة ترحيلات تابعة لقوات الأمن فى شارع عباس العقاد بمدينة نصر، والتى قام سائقها*
* بالهروب خوفاً من الاعتداء عليه، ثم وصلت عناصر من الشرطة واستطاعت إعادتها.*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور أحمد عارف، المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والمحتجز حاليا في سجن طرة، *
*في رسالة نشرتها الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة، الجمعة، إن «ساحات الميادين وزنازين *
*السجون سواء.. كلها ساحات اعتصام من أجل مصر»، معتبرا أن «الدولة العميقة»*
* في مواجهة و«ثأر» مع الثورة الآن*​ 
*المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

خاص الوفد : الجمعة , 11 اكتوبر 2013 17:32 

تنشر جريدة الوفد في عددها الصادرغدًا السبت العديد من الموضوعات الهامة على الساحة السياسية أبرزها 

"أوباما يدفع ثمن تآمره على مصر" و"السعودية تحاكم 40 حاجًا مصريًا رفعوا شعارات الإخوان".
- الإخوان يتراجعون ..وأبو المجد: أدركوا نكستهم
- أزمة داخل الإدارة الأمريكية بسبب قرار تجميد المعونة
- استقالة "كارتر"الرجل الثانى فى "البنتاجون"
- حرب إليكترونية إخوانية لتشويه السيسى والجيش
- اشتباكات بالعصي وتراشق بالحجارة في الإسكندرية والشرقية
- جمعة بلا دماء وانتشار غير مسبوق للجيش بميادين وشوارع القاهرة.​
*الـوفـــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*اقتحم العشرات من شباب جماعة الاخوان المحظورة محطة مترو المطرية بخط "المرج" مساء اليوم عقب*
*انتهاء تظاهراتهم وقامو بالدخول عنوة لعربات السيدات وهو ما رفضتة السيدات وقاموا بطردهم .*
*وقام شباب الاخوان بسب السيدات بالفاظ بذيئة عقب طردهم من العربات والتعدي على زجاج *
*العربات وتحطيم بعضه، الامر الذي دفع سيدات الاخوان المشاركين بالمسيرة *
*للدخول لعربة السيدات وهو ما رفضتة السيدات داخل العربات.*
*نجحت السيدات في طرد "الاخوان" من العربات واحدث ذلك حالة من الفزع والهلع بين السيدات *
*بسبب حالة الصراخ التي انبعثت من داخل عربات السيدات مما دفع امن المحطة للانتشار *
*بطول الرصيف لانهاء الامر.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*رجيم سريع بالماء فقط*
2013-10-11 18:13:59 


*



*

*الماء من اكثر الاشياء فائده التى تدخل معدتك فهى تفيد كل شىء بالجسم سواء كان دهون او ضغط او *
*انيميا اوسكر او اى شىء فاليكى رجيم سريع بالماء فقط وهو يعتمد اكثر على الماء *
*تعال معا نتعرف عليه*

*1- يفضل فى الصباح الباكر تناول 4 اكواب ماء على الريق قبل الافطار بنصف ساعه*

*2- تناول الوجبات الثلاثه كاملين دون انقاص وجبه ولكن باعتدال ودون الاكثار من الطعام وتقليل الدهون *

*3- البعد ثم البعد نهائيا عن العادة السيئه وهى الاكل بين الوجبات *

*4- عدم تناول اى طعام او سوائل الا بعد الوجبه بساعتين*

*5- شرب 2 كوب ماء قبل كل وجبه بنصف ساعه *

*باتباعك هذه الارشادات سوف تلاحظ انخفاض فى الوزن بدون تعب ووجه مشرق لم يذبل ,*
*ويفضل ايضا المشى يوميا نصف ساعه, ووزن على ميزان واحد مره كل اسبوع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الصحة": حالة وفاة و7 مصابين بمسيرات اليوم بجميع المحافظات*
 
*أكد الدكتور أحمد الأنصارى، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن المسيرات التى نظمها منتمون لجماعة *
*الإخوان، **اليوم الجمعة **بالمحافظات، أسفرت عن وقوع حالة وفاة واحدة، لأحد المشاركين بمسيرة *
*فاقوس **بالشرقية نتيجة **إصابته بغيبوبة مفاجئة، بجانب 7 مصابين بمحافظة دمياط.*​

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأنبا رافائيل في الذكرى السنوية لشهداء ماسبيرو: ننتظر عدالة القضاء*​*





​
قال الأنبا رافائيل، الأسقف العام وسكرتير المجمع المقدس، إن الله لا ينسى دماء أبنائه، مطالباً القضاء بتحقيق العدالة لهؤلاء الشهداء الذين سُفكت دماؤهم في أحداث ماسبيرو.​ 
وأضاف "رافائيل" في عظته خلال القداس السنوي لذكرى المذبحة "إن القتل جريمة تقع عندما يغيب العقل، والله يكره القتل، ولم ينس أن قابيل قتل هابيل، ولذا فالله لا ينسى أي ظلم يقع على الأرض".​ 
وأكد أنه إذا كان البعض يستخدم شريعة الغاب لسفك الدماء، فإن العدل يجب أن يتحقق بالقضاء وليس بالعشوائية، فالإنسان يتقدم للقضاء الذي يجب أن يكون عادلاً في أحكامه، ونحن ننتظر عدله في أخذ حقوق شهداء ماسبيرو وأي شهداء سقطوا على أرض مصر سواء مسلمين أو مسيحيين، وإذا نسي الناس هذا العدل فالله لا ينسى، ونحن نثق في عدالة السماء التي هي فوق كل شىء.​ 
البلـــــــــد​​​​*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

قوات الأمن المركزى أحبطت محاولة لمسيرة إخوانية بشارع عباس العقاد بمدينة نصر، حاولت تهريب عدد ممن ألقى 
القبض عليهم اليوم، حيث كانت سيارة ترحيلات فى طريقها لإيداع عدد من المتهمين فى إحدى 
السجون فاعترضتها المسيرة، وحاولوا تهريب المتهمين إلا أن القوات تصدت لهم.

وأن المشاركين فى المسيرة أحدثوا عدة تلفيات فى سيارة الترحيلات عندما حاولوا تهريب المتهمين، 
وتمكنت القوات من إلقاء القبض على 6 من المشاركين فى المسيرة وفر الباقى هاربين.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ألقت قوات أمن أسيوط، القبض على 4 من المتظاهرين من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان بأسيوط ، وذلك بعد أن 
طاردتهم في الشوارع الجانبية في منطقة حي غرب مدينة أسيوط، وأطلقت عليهم الغاز المسيل 
للدموع والخرطوش في الهواء، في محيط مسجد المجاهدين بحي غرب أسيوط.​ 
*الـوطــــــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأهالي يقذفون مسيرات الإخوان بالحجارة بالفيوم

اونا*

​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال راشد الغنوشى رئيس حركة النهضة التونسية إن مطالبة الرئيس التونسى منصف المرزوقى السلطات المصرية بإطلاق سراح الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى هو " أقل شى يمكن أن يطالب به تجاه رئيس شرعى تم عزله بالقوة العسكرية".*

*http://www.el-balad.com/644922#sthash.TwvCdP8W.dpuf*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

قال رئيس الحكومة الليبية المؤقتة علئ زيدان إن أسبابا سياسية وجهات سيادية كانت وراء عملية اختطافه ، مشيرا الي أن ثوار الفرناج لقنوا المسلحين درسا لا ينسي خلال عملية تحريرهم له​

*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

قالت مارجريت عازر السكرتير العام لحزب المصريين الاحرار ان انكار محمد على بشر القيادى الاخوانى لما اعلنه احمد كمال ابو المجد من مبادرة للخروج من الازمة يكشف الوجه الحقيقى والتناقض الشديد فى كلام *الاخوان *وعدم التزامهم دائما بما يقولون ويعدون به.

واشارت في تصريحات خاصة الي ان مبدا المصالحة مرفوض فى الشارع المصرى ولابد من تفعيل قواعد المحاسبة لمن تلوثت يده بالدماء ولابد ان يعترف *الاخوان* بأخطائهم ثم يعودوا ليعملوا فى الامور الدعوية وتشكيل احزاب بعيدا عن المرجعية الدينية.

*البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

"بياض البيض " يعالج تساقط الشعر ويجعله أكثر نعومة ولمعانا​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*وفاة الفنان وديع الصافي عن عمر يناهز 92 عاما*

[ الجمعة 11/أكتوبر/2013 - 08:55 م 






الفنان اللبناني وديع الصافي بيروت 
توفي الفنان اللبناني وديع الصافي عن عمر يناهز 92 عاما، وقالت مصادر مقربة من أسرته، لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، إن الصافي توفي في مستشفى بالمنصورية بضواحي بيروت.

وديع فرنـسيس الشهير بوديع الصافي (24 يوليو 1921 -) مطرب وملحّن لبناني، يعتبر من عمالقة الطرب في لبنان والعالم العربي، كان له دور رائد في ترسيخ قواعد الغناء اللبناني وفنه، وفي نشر الأغنية اللبنانية في أكثر من بلد.

أصبح مدرسة في الغناء والتلحين، ليس في لبنان فقط، بل في العالم العربي أيضًا، واقترن اسمه بلبنان، وبجباله التي لم يقارعها سوى صوته الذي صوّر شموخها وعنفوانها.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأزهر يتجه لإلغاء الدراسة بالجامعة خشية تظاهرات الطلاب*

*أونـــا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الدكتور جابر نصار، رئيس جامعة القاهرة، إن مرتبه الآن وهو رئيس لجامعة القاهرة يقل بكثير عنه عندما كان وكيلا لكلية الحقوق لشئون التعليم والطلاب، حيث إنه يتقاضى الآن 14 ألف جنيه فقط.

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على ممول مسيرات الإخوان*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

طالب جوج إسحاق عضو جبه الانقاذ الوطنى، الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى بعدم الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية 
والبقاء فى منصبة، مؤكداً أن القوات المسلحة بحاجة كبيرة إليه فى الوقت الراهن.

*الـوفـــــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*تصريح جديد من محامي المعزول مرسي*

استمرار اختطاف الرئيس المنتخب محاولة من الانقلابيين لستر فضائحهم
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجموعة العشرين تدعو واشنطن للتحرك بشكل «عاجل» لحل أزمة الموازنة والدين*​*رويترز*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*البرعي: "البرادعي" يميل إلى الحلول التي لا تحتمل المواجهة والصدام*

*فـيتـــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

إلي لقاء جديد في يوم جديد​ 
الرب معكـــــــم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط ليبيى وبحوزته قائمة اغتيالات لشخصيات مصرية بمطار القاهرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

احتل الجيش المصري المرتبة الأولى عربياً لعام 2013 من حيث القوة وفقا لموقع التصنيف الأمريكي السنوي العالمي"جلوبال فايرباور"، في حين، جاءت الولايات المتحدة في المرتبة الأولى عالميا، تليها روسيا والصين والهند وبريطانيا وفرنسا وألمانيا وكوريا الجنوبية وإيطاليا والبرازيل، وجاءت تركيا المرتبة الحادية عشرة تليها باكستان وإسرائيل بالمرتبة الثالثة عشرة، 
في حين احتلت مصر المرتبة الرابعة عشرة عالميا، تليها أندونيسيا، بينما احتلت إيران المرتبة السادسة عشرة.
واحتلت الجزائر المرتبة الثامنة والثلاثين، تليها سوريا في المرتبة التاسعة والثلاثين، ثم اليمن في المرتبة الثالثة والأربعين، والأردن في المرتبة السادسة والخمسين، تليه الإمارات في المرتبة السابعة والخمسين، ثم العراق وليبيا على التوالي. واحتلت الكويت المرتبة الثالثة والستين، وقطر المرتبة الخامسة والستين، يليها لبنان

*الـوفـــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

قامت الأجهزة الأمنية بشمال سيناء بتدمير عدد 5 أنفاق كانت تستخدم فى تهريب السلع والبضائع الى قطاع غزة .

الأنفاق الخمسة يقع بعضها فى مناطق خالية والبعض الآخر داخل منازل شبه مهجورة قريبة من الحدود الدولية .. حيث تم اخلائها وتدميرها باستخدام المعدات الفنية المتخصصة .

*الجـــريــــدة*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

وجه رئيس الجمهورية المستشار عدلى منصور دعوة عاجلة لاجتماع طارئ، اليوم السبت لرؤساء 
الهيئات القضائية لمناقشة إختصاصات الهيئات القضائية فى الدستور الجديد.

*بوابـة الفجــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

قالت الإعلامية أميمة تمام، زوجة الدبلوماسي الراحل أسامة الباز، إن هناك اتجاهًا لإجراء تعديل وزاري في حكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوى.

وعبر صفحتها الشخصية على "فيس بوك" قالت: "أنباء شبه مؤكدة عن تغيير الحكومة قريبا، وقد تشمل هذه التعديلات الوزارية حقيبة الداخلية".​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

* محمود سعد للحكومة: "شيلوا الزبالة من فاتورة الكهرباء يا حرامية"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد اللواء فاروق المقرحى مساعد وزير الداخلية السابق، أن مصر تقوم بصناعة الدبابات 
وتستورد فقط الطائرات الحديثة من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.​ 
*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*القمص مرقس عزيز في حواره مع "الفجر":*
* كيف أعود إلى مصر و قضاء*
* مصر المتأخون في الفترة الماضية حكم عليَّ بالإعدام؟!!*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلن مصدر بحزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة،*
* أن من يقود الحزب فى الفترة الحالية خلفًا للدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى، المحبوس الآن *
*على ذمة عدة قضايا، هو الدكتور عصام العريان، ولكن عبر وسيط.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*ناشط سيناوى يحذر من تزوير حماس لبطاقات الرقم القومى لتجاوز المعابر*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2013)

هيتمسك برضة هههه


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*هيلاري وبيل كلينتون في صور نادرة لهم*





​ 




​ 




​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم، رئيس مركز بن خلدون، أن السلفيون هم من أوصلوا 
الإخوان للسلطة ولم يحصلوا إلا على الفتات.وأضاف إبراهيم، خلال حواره ببرنامج
"مصر كل يوم" المذاع على قناة "المحور"،أن عدد السلفيين 
أكثر 10 مرات من الإخوان.​

*الفجـــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكدت حركة "تمرد"، أن شبكة رصد التابعة لجماعة الإخوان، تعمل لصالح أجندة صهيونية وأمريكية، *
*و"فبركت" بالأمس تسجيل عن الفريق أول "عبدالفتاح السيسى"، و"فبركت" أيضا *
*أخبار عن حسن شاهين، المتحدث باسم الحملة، وعن الحركة.
*
*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الشيخ مظهر شاهين إمام وخطيب مسجد عمر مكرم، إن مبادرة المصالحة مع الإخوان 
جاءت بترتيب معين، مشيرا إلى أن الإخوان قد اتفقوا فيما بينهم على تفعيل مبادرة 
من خلال أحد الشخصيات العامة على أن يرفضوها هم بعد ذلك، لتوجيه رسالة 
للعالم بأنهم أصحاب قضية وأنهم مستمرون.
 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أصيب منذ قليل من فجر اليوم السبت مقدم بالقوات المسلحة ورقيب أول بأعيرة نارية بالبطن والقدم اليمنى، وتم نقلهما لمستشفى القصاصين العسكرى بالإسماعيلية وأحدهما حالته سيئة للغاية.

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

تم اكتشاف كوكب يسبح وحيدا فى الفضاء بدون نجم مصاحب له عن طريق فريق دولى علماء الفلك الذين قالوا أنه أول كوكب يتم اكتشافه بدون شمس.

وقالت الصحيفة إن الكوكب البارد والمظلم يبلغ حجمه ستة أضعاف كوكب المشترى، وتشير التقديرات إلى أنه تم تكوينه منذ 12 مليون سنة فقط، مما يجعله مجرد كوكبا “رضيعا” فى المصطلحات الفلكية.
الكوكب يبعد عن الأرض بحوالى 80 سنة ضوئية، 
وقال “مايكل ليو”، الاستاذ بمعهد الفلك فى جامعة هاواى ورئيس الفريق الدولى 
“لم نرى من قبل جسما يسبح بحرية فى الفضاء يشبه هذا الكوكب، فهو لديه خصائص 
الكواكب صغيرة السن التى يتم اكتشافها حول النجوم الخرى”. 
وأضاف “كنت دائما أتساءل هل يوجد اجساما وحيدة فى الفضاء، 
اما اليوم فهى موجودة بالفعل”.

*البـديــــــل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*طائرات أباتشى مصرية تقصف منزلاً برفح.. وتدخل أجواء غزة للاستطلاع*

*صـــــدي  البلــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعرب الرئيس الصينى شى جين بينج، عن أمله فى استمرار دفع وتنمية ودعم العلاقات الثنائية *
*مع مصر فى كافة المجالات، والارتقاء بها إلى مستويات أعلى تتناسب مع مكانة وعلاقات *
*البلدين التاريخية.. مشددا على التفاعلات الوثيقة وأهمية صداقة الصين *
*التاريخية الدائمة المستقرة والمستمرة لمصر.* 

*الفجــــــــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الفيفا يمهل مصر حتى 28 أكتوبر لإقرار الأمن قبل مباراة غانا ​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصرع أحد الجهاديين أثناء زرع عبوة ناسفة على طريق الشيخ زويد*

*التحــريــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعتبر الناشط السياسي علاء عبد الفتاح، أن الثورة أخطأت حينما توقفت عن حرق أقسام *
*الشرطة -على حد قوله-، وقال في تغريدة على "تويتر": "المشكلة مش إننا سيبنا *
*ميدان التحرير بدري في يناير 2011، المشكلة إننا بطلنا حرق الأقسام بدري *
*في يناير 2011".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعتبر زعيم تنظيم القاعدة ايمن الظواهري ان الاسلاميين الذين وصلوا الى السلطة عبر *
*الانتخابات في مصر وتونس مسؤولون جزئيا عن خسائرهم السياسية **الاخيرة متهما اياهم بانهم متصالحون جدا مع خصومهم.*

*مـصــراوي*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مدارس الإخوان تترقب قرار الحكومة بمصادرة أموال الجماعة بجمع المصروفات الدراسية مبكرا

*التحـــــريــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*مدارس الإخوان تترقب قرار الحكومة بمصادرة أموال الجماعة بجمع المصروفات الدراسية مبكرا*

*التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*مفاجأة.. مخابرات أمريكا وتركيا وراء تسريب "فيديوهات" السيسي لتشويه صورته
*
*الدستــــــــور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدستـــــــور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ينظم أعضاء حركة طلاب ضد الانقلاب، وقفة احتجاجية بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس،
تنديدًا بمقتل زميلهم الطالب بلال علي، الذي لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة، داخل مستشفى التأمين الصحي بمدينة نصر، متأثرًا بإصابته بطلق ناري في الصدر، أثناء الاشتباكات 
التي حدثت بين الشرطة وأعضاء تنظيم الإخوان عصر أمس، بشارع ع. العقاد. ​

*الـوطـــــــن*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط قائمة اغتيالات ومخطط لتنفيذ عمليات انتحارية بحوزة ليبيى بالمطار* 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مصدر سيادى: 
مخطط إرهابى لتفجير مديريات الأمن وشركات بترول بالشرقية والقناة
المتورطون فى حادث تفجير مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء محاصرون من جميع الجهات

*الـوطــــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

قالت مصادر حكومية إن مجلس الوزراء والجهات الأمنية بصدد إصدار عدد من القرارات والإجراءات المهمة، 
عقب إجازة عيد الأضحى، لفرض مزيد من السيطرة الأمنية على الشارع، والتصدى لأعمال العنف
 والشغب والإرهاب، وذلك بتغليظ العقوبات على كل من يُهدد الأمن والسلم المجتمعى، 
واتخاذ إجراءات صارمة ضد أى تظاهرات غير سلمية، أو محاولة لتعطيل 
مصالح المواطنين، بجانب إجراءات خاصة بتفعيل حالة الطوارئ 
بشكل أكبر، وفقاً للقانون.

*الـوطــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أرجع الخبير الأمني خالد عكاشة كثرة استهداف «كمين الريسة» إلى أهميته الجغرافية. لوقوع منطقة «الريسة» على الحدود الشرقية للعريش عاصمة محافظة شمال سيناء، وهي آخر نقطة حدودية يسيطر عليها الأمن سيطرة قوية وحقيقية
والأقرب للنقط الملتهبة في الشيخ زويد ورفح، وهى مناطق تماس على الحدود الشرقية ويطلق عليها مناطق الانفلات الأمني، بعد أن تسلل إليها آلاف الإرهابيين بعد ثورة 25 يناير.
وقال «عكاشة» لـ «العربية نت»: إن الهدف من وراء تكرار الهجمات على الكمين هو دخول العريش واقتحامها، وكثيرًا ما استمرت المواجهات القتالية بين قوات الأمن بالكمين والإرهابيين المهاجمين لثلاث أو أربع ساعات بخسائر أمنية محدودة أو منعدمة، وبعدها يفر الإرهابيون إلى الصحراء دون دخول العريش، وهذا التفجير الإرهابي هو الوحيد الذي أسفر عن خسائر كبيرة نتيجة استخدام سيارة مفخخة يقودها انتحاري.

*الـوفـــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*قررت محافظة الجيزة فتح المجازر الحكومية خلال أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك أمام المواطنين لذبح الأضاحى مجانا دون دفع رسوم خاصة.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*قررت «اللجنة العليا للانتخابات»، برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة، تشكيل لجنة لتحديث قاعدة بيانات القضاة، وأعضاء الهيئات القضائية الذين سيتولون الإشراف على الاستفتاء. وأوضح مصدر قضائى باللجنة العليا أن مهمة اللجنة إعداد قاعدة بيانات دقيقة للقضاة وأعضاء الهيئات القضائية، لندبهم للإشراف على الاستفتاء والانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية المقبلة، واستبعاد القضاة المحالين للتحقيق، والمعروفين بـ«قضاة رابعة» وعددهم 75 قاضيا، إضافة إلى كل أعضاء حركة «قضاة من أجل مصر» المنتمين للإخوان*

*الـوطـــــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من إلقاء القبض على 8 من المنتمين للجماعة المحظورة لاتهامهم بالشغب والتحريض على العنف أثناء المسيرات.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*اقتحم المئات من عمال شركة غزل المحلة، صباح اليوم، مبنى مجلس إدارة الشركة، وأعلنوا عن استمرارهم في الإضراب عن العمل، والاعتصام والمبيت بداخله، لحين الاستجابة لمطالبهم، التي تلخصت في صرف حافز مكافأة 45 يومًا، غدا الأحد، قبل إجازة عيد الأضحي المبارك*

*الـوطـــــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

اتهم الشيخ محمد الأباصيري، الداعية السلفي زعيم تنظيم القاعدة أيمن الظواهري، بأنه رجل الاستخبارات الأول في منطقة الشرق الأوسط للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية خلفًا لأسامة بن لادن.

*فـيـتـــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شنت القوات المسلحة بالتعاون مع الشرطة، اليوم، حملة أمنية موسعة جنوب مدينة رفح بشمال سيناء، للقضاء على البؤر الإرهابية والعناصر المسلحة، بمشاركة آليات عسكرية وعشرات الضباط والجنود من الفرق الخاصة ومكافحة الإرهاب.

*فـيـتـــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحال المستشار ثروت حماد، قاضي التحقيق المنتدب من وزير العدل، محمد مهدي عاكف، المرشد السابق لجماعة الإخوان إلى محكمة الجنايات، لاتهامه بإهانة القضاة والسلطة القضائية.
*
*الـوطــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم السابع*

أعلنت وزارة التموين والتجارة الداخلية حالة الطوارئ، استعدادا لعيد الأضحى المبارك على ان يتم تشغيل المخابز على فترتين صباحا ومساءا لضمان توفير الخبز البلدى المدعم للمواطنين طوال أيام العيد مع زيادة حصص الدقيق والمخابز فى مختلف المحافظات، إضافة إلى التنسيق مع وزارة البترول بشأن ضخ كميات إضافية من الاسطوانات لتفادى حدوث أى أزمات فى البوتاجاز والمواد البترولية.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*علق نجيب جبرائيل، على تصريح منظمة العفو الدولية بأن الحكومة فشلت في حماية الأقباط بعد فض اعتصام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في رابعة العدوية والنهضة، قائلا: "لكن ليس عن عمد لأنها لم تضع في خططها حماية الأقباط".

وأضاف جبرائيل، أن "خطة الداخلية بعد فض اعتصام رابعة العدوية لم يكن من ضمنها حماية الأقباط لأن الشرطة لم تتوقع حرق الكنائس"

يذكر أن منظمة العفو الدولية أكدت أن "الحكومة فشلت في حماية الأقباط بعد فض اعتصامات جماعة الإخوانالمحظورة".*
*
البـلـــــــد*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أرسل البابا تواضروس الثاني، بطريرك الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، صباح اليوم، عدة برقيات تهنئة بعيد الأضحى المبارك إلى كل من فضيلة الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر الشريف، والمستشار عدلي منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، والدكتور حازم الببلاوي، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، والفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، النائب الأول لرئيس الوزراء، ووزير الدفاع، والدكتور شوقي علام، مفتي الديار المصرية. 

*الـــــوطـــــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*شهدت سماء السويس صباح اليوم السبت، تحليق مكثف من الطائرات الحربية بشكل ملحوظ والاتجاه نحو منطقة بور توفيق والمجرى الملاحى للقناة ونفق أحمد حمدى وسيناء. 
*
*وقال مصدر أمنى إن الأوضاع مستقرة وأن تحليق الطائرات يأتى ضمن إجراءات التأمين. *

*" اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال جمال أسعد، المفكر القبطي، "لم ننس إهمال الحكومة في حماية الكنائس من الحرق والأقباط من الاعتداءات من قبل جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، لكن الأقباط يدركون أن هذه العمليات الإرهابية لتفرقة الشعب".*

*البـلـــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

نفذت قوات *الجيش* حملة أمنية مكبرة على منطقة الشريط الحدودي برفح لملاحقة العناصر المسلحة التي فجرت عبوة ناسفة في مدرعة أمس، الجمعة، مما أسفر عن إصابة 9 من أفراد الأمن من بينهم ضابط برتبة نقيب.

وقد أسفرت الحملة عن تدمير 6 أنفاق أحدهم داخل منزل، كما تم تدمير عدد من *السيارات* تستخدم في التحرك لمراقبة قوات الأمن.

*صــدى البلـــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بدأت منذ قليل العروض الجوية التابعة للقوات المسلحة، حيث حلقت 9 طائرات عسكرية فى سماء ميدان التحرير، احتفالاً بعيد القوات الجوية، وسط هدوء تام بالميدان. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*فضيحة عصام سلطان والعريان مع قطر بالادلة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*حملة إلكترونية للمطالبة بإعدام مرسي*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

تمكنت قوات مباحث قسم شرطة دمياط الجديدة، من ضبط 18 متهمًا من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة والمتهمين بإثارة الشغب وعنف في شوارع مدينة دمياط الجديدة والاشتباك مع الأهالي وإصابة مواطنين، أمس الجمعة.

*فـيتـــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

فى حوار خاص مع نيافة الأنبا بولا –  دار الحوار حول عدة نقاط فى الدستور ووضعه و أهمها " مواد الهوية فى الدستور " حيث قال نيافته : 

نحن ننتظر التوافق على كل المواد وخاصة المواد الأربعة الأولى من الدستور، والتي تُسمّى بالهويّة الإسلامية، لكي نصوّت عليها ككتلة واحدة وليس على كل مادة منفردة دون الأخرى، 

و أضاف : الأزهر الآن يقوم بدور للتوافق مع ممثلي حزب النور السلفي بشأن هذه المواد، من خلال حوار فقهي قانوني بالاستناد إلى العلوم الإسلامية، والكنيسة ليست طرف في هذا النقاش لأن الخلاف ليس معها. 

و حول المادة " 219 " فى الدستور قال نيافته : نحن نرفض هذه المادة مع أغلب المصريين، كما نرفض حذف كلمة مبادئ والإبقاء على الشريعة الإسلامية فقط، فهذا مرفوض تماما، لآن في هذه الحالة سأعامل كالكافر ولن يقتص من قاتلي ولن تقبل شهادتي كما تنص بعض النصوص في الشريعة الإسلامية وهذا لن أقبل به، كما لن يقبله المسلم أن يطبّق عليا، كما أن هذه المادة تتضمن تشدداً، بالإضافة إلى بعض الأفكار الأقل تشدداً ولكنها كالسيف الذي أضعه بيدي للمشرّع ليستخدمه ضدي وقتما يشاء . 

أما عن المادة التى تتحدث عن الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين فقال : هذه المادة تتحدث عن الأحوال الشخصية وشئوننا الدينية، ولكن القوانين الجنائية والتي على أساسها تطبق العقوبات تتم تحت مظلة إسلامية لذلك نطمئن في ظل وجود كلمة " مبادئ " بالمادة الثانية من الدستور مع عدم وضع تفسير لها، خاصة وأن الدستور لا يكون به مواد مفسّرة لبعضها وإلا فتحنا باب التفسير لجميع المواد. 

و أضاف : لو حكّمنا العقل، سنرفض أي صبغة دينية للدستور، ولكن لو حكّمنا العاطفة، سنجد أن المادة الثانية من الدستور تعدُّ مكتسبات يصعب المساس بها وإلا تعكّر صفو الشارع المصري ولذلك نقبلها ولكن ليس عن قناعة، وأنا أفضّل القوانين المدنية، ولكني أقبل بأن تكون مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية أحد الروافد التي يأخذ بها القانون. 

و حول إستتبدال كلمة " المسيحيين و اليهود " بكلمة " غير المسلمين " قال نيافته : أنا تقدمت باقتراح يتضمن النص على كلمة " المسيحيين واليهود "، ولكن الأغلبية في لجنة المقومات الأساسية بلجنة الخمسين صوّتوا لصالح كلمة "من غير المسلمين ". ​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية، المتواجدة في كمين بمدينة بورفؤاد، مساء أمس، من إلقاء القبض على "ح.ح" الشهير
 بالوحش "25 عامًا"، ومقيم بقرية بالوظة بشمال سيناء، والذي هرب من شمال سيناء للقيام بأعمال
 إرهابية وممارسة العنف ضد المؤسسات الشرطية ببورسعيد، والمطلوب ضبطه 
وإحضاره لاتهامه بحيازة سلاح ناري.

*الـوطـــــن* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنباء عن انتقال إبراهيم عيسى لـ"أون تي في".. والشاذلي لـ"التحرير"*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*ينظر المستشار أحمد صبري يوسف محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى و14 متهمًا آخرين من قيادات *
*الإخوان فى القضية المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ«تعذيب المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية في 5 ديسمبر».*​ 
*صرح المستشار لـ "الوفد"، بأنه لم يتسلم حتي الآن ملف القضية من محكمة الاستئناف، وأنه ينتظر انتهاء *
*المحكمة من نسخ ملف القضية الذي تعدي 15 ألف ورقة، حتي يعكف علي دراستها وفحص *
*أوراقها بالكامل مع باقي اعضاء هيئة المحكمة.*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

فى واقعة غريبة من نوعها، رفض وزير الإسكان المهندس إبراهيم محلب اصطحاب الحراسة معه فى جولته لإحدى المناطق العشوائية التابعة لمنشأة ناصر، واستقل سيارة ميكروباص تابعة للوزارة، رافضًا استقلال سيارته.

وأكد وزير الإسكان أن أهالى منطقة الزرايب يعانون من عدم وجود مياه فى المنطقة منذ ثلاث سنوات، لافتا إلى أنه بمجرد إبلاغه بهذا الأمر، من خلال وزيرة البيئة، أصدر تعليمات لشركة المياه بسرعة توصيل المياه لهذه المنطقة وتوصيلها للمنازل فى أقرب وقت.

*اليوم  السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

نعت الفنانة الكبيرة صباح ، رفيق دربها وكفاحها وصديق العمر الفنان الكبير العملاق وديع الصافي الذي وافته المنية مساء أمس بعد عمر مديد مليء بالعطاء والفن والابداع والاصالة والشموخ..

“أرزة من ارزات لبنان هوت اليوم وجبال لبنان انحنت حزناً واتشحت بالسواد على رحيل هذا العملاق الكبير”.

وتقدمت الشحرورة صباح بأحر التعازي لعائلة الفنان الكبير في هذا المصاب الجلل وفي رحيل فقيد العائلة وفقيد لبنان الكبير وديع الصافي ..

وتابعت صباح :”الله يرحمك يا استاذ وديع تغمدك الله بواسع رحمته وجعل مثواك الجنة الى جانب الابرار والقديسين .. الله معك يا كبير ..سوف تبقى خالداً في قلوبنا وخالداً بفنك الاصيل وبأغانيك وبأعمالك العظيمة التي ستبقى محفورة على جدار الزمن وفي تاريخ الفن اللبناني العريق .. فلتسترح نفسك في السماء .. الراحة الدائمة اعطه يا رب ونورك الازلي فليضئ له..”

*دنيــا الـوطــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شهدت جامعة عين شمس بعض المناوشات بين "طلاب ضد الإنقلاب" وبين الطلاب المؤيدين للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع والقائد لعام للقوات المسلحة على خلفية ترديد طلاب ضد الإنقلاب لبعض الهتافات المنددة للجيش والشرطة , إلا ان تلك المناوشات تم فضها سريعاً بعد تدخل الأمن.

*الفجـــــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعرض المهندس إبراهيم محلب وزير الإسكان والمجتمعات العمرانية، وليلى إسكندر وزيرة البيئة لموقف "طريف" أثناء افتتاحهما محطة تغذية مياه الشرب بمنطقة الزرايب في منشية ناصر، بعدما أدى ضغط المياه إلى انفجار ماسورة في وجههما والوفد المرافق لهما.*

*فـيتــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*قررت محكمة جنح مدينة نصر برئاسة المستشار أحمد ثابت، حبس عبد الرحمن سيد عبد النبى سنة مع إيقاف التنفيذ بتهمة إخفاء والتستر على الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان.

فـيتــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الآداب" تنشر رجالها أمام الحدائق والمتنزهات في العيد لمنع التحرش* 

*فـيتــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

رفضت قوات الأمن المتمركزة بكرداسة وناهيا ودلجا، الإجازة خلال عيد الأضحى، لإصرارهم على الاستمرار في حملاتهم لضبط القيادات الإخوانية المطلوبة وفقا لإذن النيابة العامة، ولتأمين الأهالي تحسبًا لوقوع اشتباكات بين إرهابيى الجماعة المحظورة والأهالي بسبب رفض الأمن لهم بإقامة ساحات للصلاة غير مصرح بها من وزارة الأوقاف.

وأوضح أن القوات المتواجدة سيتم تعزيزها بقوات أخرى من العمليات الخاصة تحسبا لوقوع اشتباكات بين إرهابيى جماعة الاخوان المحظورة وقوات الأمن بسبب رفض الأمن لهم بإقامة ساحات للصلاة غير مصرح بها من وزارة الأوقاف.

*فـيتـــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*هزة أرضية تعرضت لها شوارع الجيزة بمنطقة الدقى ، تردد عالى على مقياس ريختر ،، مما أثار حالة من الرعب والزعر بين المواطنين .*
*وقد استمر الزلزال حوالى 85 ثانية.*

* الفجـــــــر* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

قال وزير الدفاع الفريق السيسي، إننا نعيش مرحلة إعادة بناء شرق أوسط جديد، يستلزم البعد عن التبعية، وبناء القوة، لأنها الضمان، لتصحيح مسار الأمة العربية ووضعها في المقدمة.
جاء ذلك في كلمة له، اليوم السبت، خلال الاحتفالية، التي نظمتها القوات المسلحة بمكتبة الإسكندرية ، تحت عنوان "ثورة من أجل مستقبل أفضل"، وألقاها نيابة عنه اللواء أركان حرب سعيد عباس، قائد المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية.
وأضاف السيسي أن الاحتفال بمرور 40 عامًا على حرب أكتوبر، يتزامن مع بداية مرحلة هامة، ويمثل نقطة تحول في التاريخ المصري، كما أن أجواء أكتوبر تتكرر بصورة ما ، في تلك المرحلة الجديدة، التى فيها إعادة بناء شرق أوسط جديد، يستلزم البعد عن التبعية، وبناء القوة، لأنها الضمان والسبيل، لتصحيح مسار الأمة العربية ووضعها في المقدمة.

*الــوفـــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جدد المستشار تامر الفرجانى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا، حبس عدد من قيادات جماعة الإخوان من بينهم جهاد الحداد، ومراد على، وصلاح سلطان، وسعد الحسينى، ونحو 25 متهما لاتهامهم بتشكيل والانضمام إلى جماعة على خلاف أحكام القانون والدستور، وإذاعة بيانات كاذبة والتحريض على تعطيل مؤسسات الدولة وإشاعة الفوضى وزعزعة الأمن والاستقرار. 
وتنتظر نيابة أمن الدولة انتهاء الجهات القضائية المختلفة من التحقيق مع قيادات المحظورة، في قضايا أخرى وعلى رأسهم محمد بديع المرشد العام للجماعة المحظورة ومحمد البلتاجى وعصام سلطان وطارق الزمر لبدء التحقيق.
ومن جهته، نفى ممدوح أحمد، محامى القيادات الإخوانية، الاتهامات المنسوبة إلى موكليه، مؤكدا أنها لا أساس لها من الصحة، مشيرا إلى أنه سيقدم التظلمات والأدلة التي تثبت براءتهم.

*فيتـــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*المؤامرة القذرة*
.. قطر وتركيا تعرضان شراء الديون الأمريكية مقابل دعم الإخوان.. وقف المعونة العسكرية بداية المخطط.. تتضمن تسخير وسائل الإعلام للهجوم على الجيش.. ووقف تصدير القمح الخطوة القادمة

وعلمت "فيتو"، أن دولتي قطر وتركيا استغلا عمق الأزمة الاقتصادية الأمريكية وساوموا بلد "تمثال الحرية" من خلال إبرام صفقة قذرة تقضى بالوقوف مع أمريكا في محنتها الاقتصادية في مقابل مساندة جماعة الإخوان المحظورة للصعود إلى السلطة مجددًا.
فالمعلومات المتاحة تشير إلى أن أمريكا تنوى وقف تصدير القمح إلى مصر نهائيًا وذلك من ناحية الشق الاقتصادى.

أما من ناحية الشق السياسي، فتنوى الإدارة الأمريكية شن هجوم على القوات المسلحة المصرية من خلال نوافذها الإعلامية، بالإضافة إلى الضغط دبلوماسيا على حكومة الببلاوى.

ولم يقف المخطط عند هذا الحد، بل يقضى بتكثيف جماعة الإخوان جهودها خلال الفترة المقبلة للضغط على النظام بالعديد من المظاهرات حتى يتسنى للمؤامرات الأمريكية أن تقوم بدورها.


*فيتــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر بوزارة الداخلية اليوم السبت، أنه تم إلغاء احتفالية العفو الرئاسى والإفراج عن المساجين، والمعتاد عقدها بمصلحة السجون أول أيام عيد الأضحى لظروف أمنية. 

وأضاف المصدر أنه سيتم الإفراج عن المسجونين فقط دون احتفاليات أو تغطيات إعلامية*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

يطرح الحزب الإسلامي، الجناح السياسي لجماعة الجهاد، مبادرة تتضمن الإفراج عن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي وإجراء استفتاء جديد على منصب رئيس الجمهورية، ووقف كل أشكال العنف مع إجراء مصالحة مجتمعية بين كافة التيارات السياسية، وإمكانية إدخال تعديلات عليها حتى يتوافق عليها الجميع.​ 
أكد ذلك محمد أبو سمرة الأمين العام للحزب، موضحًا أن الحزب يناقش خلال اجتماع له مساء اليوم السبت، أعمال القتل التي تتعرض لها القوات في الأكمنة داخل سيناء، بالإضافة إلى مناقشة المبادرات التي سبق وأن طرحها الحزب على مؤسسة الرئاسة للمصالحة وتجاوز المرحلة الراهنة
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

كشفت مصادر طبية عن أن سبب وفاة سهام الجمل القيادية بجماعة الإخوان وعضو مجلس الشعب السابق، وزوجة الدكتور محمد عبد الرحمن عضو مكتب الإرشاد، هو إصابتها بسرطان القناة المرارية منذ أكثر من 7 سنوات، 

وأنه لاصحة لما يشاع عن مصرعها متأثرة بإصابتها في الاشتباكات التي دارت في شارع الترعة بالمنصورة في شهر رمضان الماضى والتي راح ضحيتها 4 نساء.

وأكدت المصادر أن سهام كانت تتلقى علاجا لسرطان المرارة، حتى وافتها المنية عن عمر يناهز 48 عاما.

يذكر أن جماعة الإخوان المحظورة أمرت أعضاءها بنشر أخبار كاذبة عن سبب وفاة الجمل، والزعم بأنها أصيبت في اشتباكات شارع الترعة من أجل إثارة البلبلة والفوضى في مدينة المنصورة.

*فيتـــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد مصدر قضائى، صحة ما انفردت به "فيتو" من حفظ التحقيق مع الإعلامي باسم يوسف، مقدم برنامج "البرنامج" الساخر على الفضائية "سي بي سي"، في البلاغات المقدمة ضده بشأن اتهامه بازدراء الدين الإسلامى وإهانة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.

*فيتــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلن الدكتور إبراهيم الدميري، وزير النقل والمواصلات عن بدء استعدادات الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو لاستقبال عيد الأضحى المبارك من خلال إعلان حالة الطوارئ القصوى بجميع محطات المترو في الخطوط الثلاثة الأول "حلوان ـ المرج"، والثاني "شبرا الخيمة ـ المنيب" والمرحلة الأولى من الخط الثالث "العتبة ـ العباسية" بهدف تقديم خدمة متميزة للمواطنين خلال فترة العيد، والتي تلقى إقبالاً متزايداً من جمهور الركاب خاصة لمرتادي مناطق الزيارات من الحدائق والمنتزهات والمناطق الأثرية . 

*الوطـــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

قام الأمن بإغلاق شارع وادي النيل، وكافة الشوارع المؤدية لنادي الزمالك، وذلك وفقا لمراسل قناة "سي بي سي".
الجدير بالذكر أن ألتراس "وايت نايتس" المنتمى لفريق الزمالك، اتجه إلى مقر وزارة الرياضة أمام القلعة البيضاء، فى إطار فعاليات المظاهرات التى دعت إليها الرابطة؛ للقصاص لفقيدها عمرو حسين.

*الوفـــــد *​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*توصلت أحدث الأبحاث الطبية إلى أن معاناة الرجال من الكرش، قد تجعلهم أكثر عرضة بمعدل أربعة أضعاف لتراجع كفاءة وقوة الذاكرة، فقد كشفت الأبحاث النقاب عن أن الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الكرش وتراكم الدهون في منطقة البطن والخصر يعانون أيضا من انخفاض مستوى بروتين "ببارالفا" في المخ والكبد والذي يعد أحد البروتينات الهامة لتعزيز كفاءة وقوة الذاكرة بالإضافة إلى دوره في التحكم في وظيفة التعلم. 
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*هاجمت رابطة الوايت نايتس مدرعتين للأمن المركزي بشارع أحمد عرابي بالمهندسين، وألقت عليهم الزجاجات والحجارة،
مرددين هتافات معادية للداخلية، كما قاموا بقطع الطريق تماماً أمام حركة السيارات مما أدى إلى شلل مروري شامل.
كما أشاع المتظاهرون أن قوات الداخلية اعتلت أسطح مباني المهندسين لمراقبة المسيرة .*

*الدستــــــور* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

قرر قاضي المعارضات بمحكمة أجا التابعة لمحافظة الدقهلية، اليوم، تجديد حبس المدرسة المتهمة بتحريض طالبات المعهد الدينى الأزهري بالمدينة على العنف والتظاهر ضد الجيش 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

«نيويورك تايمز»: الخفض الجزئي للمعونات رسالة تحذير لمصر

نشرت صحيفة مقالا بعنوان: تحذير لجنرالات مصر تعلق فيه على قرار الرئيس الأمريكي
باراك أوباما بخفض المساعدات المقدمة لمصر وليس بوقفها بصورة كاملة.​ 
قالت الصحيفة إن القرار يعد محاولة متوازنة لحماية المصالح الأمريكية في المنطقة المضطربة، 
وفي الوقت نفسه التأكيد على دعم أوباما للديمقراطية. 
وترى الصحيفة أن قرار أمريكا يحمل رسالتين. 
الرسالة الأولى: أن العلاقة بين الدولتين تظل حاسمة لتحقيق الاستقرار في المنطقة. 
والرسالة الثانية هي أن أمريكا لا يمكنها تجاهل «قمع الجيش المصري للمعارضة 
واستخدامه للعنف وتحوله تدريجيا للاستبداد".​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد محمد بدر نقيب الفلاحين في تيار الاستقلال أن جميع أطياف الشعب المصري الإشراف يرفضون أي تدخل أمريكا قائلا: "علينا أن نتذكر جميعا مقولة جمال عبدالناصر "الأمريكان علي الجزمة"، اما الان فأنا أقول الأمريكان على ألف جزمة".

*الوفــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن شمال سيناء، بالاشتراك مع قوات الأمن المركزي والقوات المسلحة، القبض علي 5 من العناصر المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان، والمتهمين بالتحريض على أعمال العنف، وحرق واقتحام المنشآت الشرطية والعسكرية، وتمويل وحشد المظاهرات الموالية لجماعة الإخوان. ​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أكدت عزة الجرف عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة أنه لا تنازل عما اعتبرته "المسار الشرعي" بعودة الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيسًا للجمهورية والدستور المستفتى عليه في 2012، ومجلس الشورى المنتخب. 

وكتبت الجرف، في رسالتها : "إلى الإنقلابيين الفشلة ومن يرسلونهم ( حسنين هيكل - آشتون - أحمد كمال أبو المجد ) رسالتنا إليكم ولمن أرسلوكم ومن خلفكم.. لا تنازل عن المسار الشرعي كاملاً بعودة الرئيس الشرعي المنتخب الدكتور محمد مرسي وعودة الدستور المستفتى عليه وعودة مجلس الشورى المنتخب وعودة مصر إلى مسارها الديموقراطي، لا تنازل عن حق الدماء كاملة والمحاكمة الثورية لكل من أجرم ولكل من تلوثت يده بدماء الشرفاء". 

وأضافت الجرف: "لا لأنصاف الحلول بعد أكثر من 6000 شهيد، بعد أكثر من 20,000 معتقل، بعد أكثر من 19,000 مصاب، 
لا تنازل ولا تصالح ولا تراجع عن استرداد الوطن". وكان كل من الكاتب الصحفي، محمد حسنين هيكل، والدكتور أحمد كمال أبوالمجد، الفقيه القانوني والمفكر الإسلامي، طرحا مبادرتين للخروج من الأزمة السياسية الراهنة، إلا أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لم تبد أي موقفاً منهما إلى الآن.

* المصريون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بدأت الحكومة المصرية منذ عدة سنوات فى بناء الجدار العازل على الحدود المصرية مع غزة بهدف وقف اختراق الحدود المصرية عن طريق المعابر التى يصنعها الفلسطينيون برفح الفلسطينية لتصل إلى رفح المصرية وتهريب الأسلحة و المواد المخدرة و غيرها من البضائع غير المسموح بدخولها بخلاف دخول الأفراد بشكل غير شرعى.

و أثار بناء هذا الجدار العازل منذ الإعلان عنه في 2010جدلا واسعا ما بين التأييد و المعارضة، إذ أيدته بعض الأحزاب المصرية منها الوفد و التجمع و الأحرار إيمانا منها بضرورة أن تحمى مصر حدودها بالطريقة التى تراها مناسبة لتحقيق أمنها القومى، و عارضته جماعة الإخوان المحظورة وقتئذن عبر ممثليها بالبرلمان وطالبوا بضرورة عدم استخدامه و هدمه، فيما أفتى الإخواني يوسف القرضاوى الذي يعيش في قطر بحرمانية بنائه، ولكن الأزهر الشريف أصدر قرارا بأن بنائه يجوز شرعا.

و الآن وبعد التفجيرات الإرهابية فى سيناء و تورط عناصر إرهابية من قطاع غزة و حماس فى هذه التفجيرات وأنباء عن نية القوات المسلحة باستكمال بناء هذا الجدار العازل كيف سيكون الوضع؟ وهل سيزيد ذلك من حدة الهجمات الإرهابية على الجنود المصريين فى سيناء وهو ما استطعلت فيه بوابة الوفد لأرء العديد من الخبراء الأمنيين والعسكريين.

وفى هذا الصدد يقول الخبير العسكرى اللواء محمد جمال الدين مظلوم أن استكمال بناء هذا الجدار هو فكرة تأمينية فى الأساس، إذ أنها أحد وسائل إحكام السيطرة على الحدود بين مصر و قطاع غزة، و ذلك نتيجة للتفجيرات الأخيرة التى تحدث فى سيناء، و على إثر استكماله تتم إزالة المنازل العائقة لبنائه،أوهدم الأنفاق، و أيضا يتم تركيب كاميرات مراقبة لرصد المتسللين عبرة.

*الوفـــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*نعى الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء الفنان اللبناني وديع الصافى صاحب الصوت الجبلى، والذي يعد أحد أقطاب الغناء العربى، وافتقدته مصر كأحد رواد الغناء لديها وأحد أبنائها ممن أثرى صوتهم الحياة الفنية في مصر.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

توقع الدكتور أحمد بدوى رئيس محطات شبكة الزلازل بالمعهد القومى للبحوث الفلكية والجو فيزيقية، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، حدوث توابع لزلزال جزيرة كريت اليونانية، نظرا لقوة الزلزال، حيث جاء من منطقة من أشد المناطق الزلزالية، مشيرا إلى أنه لم توقع أى خسائر حتى الآن.

وكانت الشبكة قد سجلت زلزالا بقوة 6.5 فى تمام الساعة 3.10 بتوقيت القاهرة وكان موقعه جزيرة كريت، اليونانية بمنطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط، وشعر به بعض سكان جمهورية مصر العربية
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

​

تداول نشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي صورة لشاب تم ضبطه بمترو الأنفاق يرتدي ملابس نسائية، ويدخل عربات السيدات للتحرش بهن دون أي شك فيه.

*فيتـــــو*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى للقوات المسلحة ، إن عناصر القوات المسلحة والشرطة واصلت تنفيذ ضرباتها الأمنية الناجحة ضد الأوكار والبؤر الإجرامية التى تتمركز بها العناصر التكفيرية المسلحة والمهربين والمطلوبين جنائياً فى 20 قرية وعدد من المناطق الصحراوية بشمال سيناء .

وأشار إلى أنه خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية أسفرت العمليات الأمنية الناجحة لعناصر الجيش الثانى الميدانى وحرس الحدود المدعومة بغطاء جوى من الطائرات وتشكيلات من الأمن المركزى عن القبض على 76 من العناصر الإرهابية والمسلحة والخارجين عن القانون ، وضبط 2 بندقية آلية - بندقية قناصة وأخرى ضغط هواء - 11 دانة مضادة للدروع - 39 قنبلة يدوية - 3 رشاش متعدد - 2 صاروخ جراد - 6 قواذف صاروخية إلى جانب كمية كبيرة من الذخائر المتنوعة ... بالإضافة إلى 2 جهاز موتورلا مزودة بهوائى بعيد المدى - 2 شيكارة مملوءة بمادة TNT شديدة الإنفجار - 800 مفجر وعدد من دوائر النسف والتدمير .

كما أسفرت المداهمات عن ضبط 34 بيارة وقود معدة للتهريب عبر الأنفاق وحرق وتدمير 92 عشة وضبط 25 سيارة و13 موتوسيكل وجرار زراعى بدون تراخيص أو لوحات معدنية تستخدمها العناصر الإرهابية فى تنفيذ عملياتها ضد قوات الأمن بسيناء .​
*الوفــــــد*
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

نشرت شبكة «رصد» الإخبارية مقطعا صوتيا جديدا للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، والصحفي ياسر رزق، رئيس تحرير جريدة المصري اليوم.

وفي المقطع الصوتي وجه رزق للسيسي سؤالا حول ترشحه للرئاسة، وما أثير من قبل مؤسس التيار الشعبي حمدين صباحي، حول ترشحه للرئاسة.. فقال السيسي، وفقا لمقطع الفيديو: حمدين صباحي كان عندى هنا من كام يوم ولم أقل له: إننى أنوى الترشح من عدمه، ولكنى فوجئت صباح اليوم الثاني للقائنا بتصريحات حمدين أن السيسي لن يترشح للرئاسة".

وأضاف السيسي: "حمدين قال لى لو هتترشح للرئاسة سأنتخبك.. وإن لم تترشح سأكون أحد المرشحين". ​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*عمرو واكد تعليقا على ترشح السيسى للرئاسة عبر تويتر الان*
*2013-10-12 19:01:09*









​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبس 19 من "الإخوان" بدمياط الجديدة 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*بالصور ..الاخوان يستولون على اتوبيس نقل عام بـ"ميدان السواح"*​*
**



*​
قام عدد من شباب جماعة الاخوان المحظورة بالاستيلاء على اتوبيس نقل عام أثناء مروره بميدان السواح أمس. 
حيث قاموا بالصعود اعلاه حاملين رايات "رابعه" ، و قاموا بكتابة شعارات مسيئة للفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى والجيش، كما قاموا بلصق بعض الملصقات تحمل شعار رابعة ، مما أضطر السائق الى مجارتهم حتى لا يقوموا بتحطيم الاتوبيس.​*














*​*
**الفجر*​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*أطلاق النار على سيارة المخرج خالد يوسف ونجاته وسرقة السيارة​*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بدأت قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء قبل قليل إطلاق نار بكثافة بكافة مناطق ارتكازاتها بمدن العريش والشيخ زويد ورفح، فيما أكد أهالى أن أصوات الطلقات تعددت من عدة أسلحة أليه أوضحت المصادر المسئولة أنها تحذيرية بغرض التحذير من الاقتراب من نقاط تمركز القوات بكافة المحاور الأمنية.
وحلقت الليلة فى سماء العريش مروحية فيما تسود مدينة العريش حالة من الهدوء الحذر والتزم الأهالى فى مدينة الشيخ زويد وقراها منازلهم فى ظل أجواء أمنية خطرة تعيشها المحافظة.

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بدأت قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء قبل قليل إطلاق نار بكثافة بكافة مناطق ارتكازاتها بمدن العريش والشيخ زويد ورفح، فيما أكد أهالى أن أصوات الطلقات تعددت من عدة أسلحة أليه أوضحت المصادر المسئولة أنها تحذيرية بغرض التحذير من الاقتراب من نقاط تمركز القوات بكافة المحاور الأمنية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاود " عمر عفيفى " – ضابط الشرطة المقيم فى الولايات المتحدة – إلى الهجوم على الفريق أول " عبد الفتاح السيسى " – وزير الدفاع – وهدده عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى " فيس بوك " و قال " عفيفى " فنحن بمشيئة الله سنسقي السيسي من نفس الكأس الذي جرعناه لأساتذته الفشلة طنطاوي ومبارك من قبله . *

*و تابع " : وأعلم يا سيسي أنك لن تتحمل معنا ساعات قليلة وستكون بين أيدي رجالي من الشرفاء ووقتها لن ينفعك الندم وأنك الأن مكشوف لنا ولرجالنا بغباؤك العسكري الفادح ولو بدأنا الهجوم فلن يتوقف . و أضاف " عفيفى " : وأعلم أن عمر عفيفي ليس عنان ولا مراد موافي ولا صباحي ولا شفيق ولا برادعي بل أقسم بالله لأجعلك عبرة لمن يعتبر وسيري العالم والمصريين أنك فشنك ومجرد فقاعة زعلامية صنعها ساويرس والأمين ليلعبوا بها ثم يتركوها للجحيم بعد أستنفاذ المراد منك .
*
*الأقباط متحدون*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *عاود " عمر عفيفى " – ضابط الشرطة المقيم فى الولايات المتحدة – إلى الهجوم على الفريق أول " عبد الفتاح السيسى " – وزير الدفاع – وهدده عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى " فيس بوك " و قال " عفيفى " فنحن بمشيئة الله سنسقي السيسي من نفس الكأس الذي جرعناه لأساتذته الفشلة طنطاوي ومبارك من قبله . *
> 
> *و تابع " : وأعلم يا سيسي أنك لن تتحمل معنا ساعات قليلة وستكون بين أيدي رجالي من الشرفاء ووقتها لن ينفعك الندم وأنك الأن مكشوف لنا ولرجالنا بغباؤك العسكري الفادح ولو بدأنا الهجوم فلن يتوقف . و أضاف " عفيفى " : وأعلم أن عمر عفيفي ليس عنان ولا مراد موافي ولا صباحي ولا شفيق ولا برادعي بل أقسم بالله لأجعلك عبرة لمن يعتبر وسيري العالم والمصريين أنك فشنك ومجرد فقاعة زعلامية صنعها ساويرس والأمين ليلعبوا بها ثم يتركوها للجحيم بعد أستنفاذ المراد منك .
> *
> *الأقباط متحدون*​



* مَزَجَ الرَّبُّ فِي وَسَطِهَا رُوحَ غَيٍّ فَأَضَلُّوا مِصْرَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَلِهَا كَتَرَنُّحِ السَّكْرَانِ فِي قَيْئِهِ (اش 19 - 14)*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

طالب الإعلامى "عمرو أديب" بضرورة تغيير رئيس الوزراء الحالى الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، معللا ذلك بأن هدوءه يقترب من هدوء الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس الوزراء السابق، قائًلا: " البلد عايزة حد بيتحرك وشغال نار، واللى مش هيشتغل يروح أحسن، ويا ريت الببلاوى كمان يروح علشان حسه بطئ للغاية"، مضيفًا: "نحتاج لرئيس وزراء آخر غير الببلاوى يستطيع أن يحرك الوزارة، لأن الببلاوى ونصف وزارته غير صالحة".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*تدمير 20 منزلا و4 عشش و5 أنفاق تهريب برفح*

السبت، 12 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:53 
قامت الأجهزة الأمنية بشمال سيناء بتدمير 20 منزلا وعدد 4 عشش خلال الحملة الأمنية الموسعة برفح، للقضاء على البؤر الإرهابية المستخدمة فى الاعتداء على قوات الأمن.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس 116 متهما من "المحظورة" بالمنيا*

السبت، 12 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:40 
قررت النيابة الكلية لنيابات جنوب المنيا تجديد حبس 116 متهما من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، بينهم عدد من قيادات تنظيم "الإخوان" لمدة 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

لقاء  جديد  في  الصباح  
تصبحون  علي  كل  خير  ومحبه  في  أسم  المسيح
​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنباء عن سقوط طائرة صغيرة قرب مطار الأقصر *
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:57 

*قال شهود عيان اليوم، إن طائرة صغيرة سقطت بالقرب من مطار الأقصر خلال رحلة طيران من أسوان*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجهولون يحرقون سيارة قيادى بالتجمع بالسويس وصاحبها يتهم"المحظورة"*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:45 

*أحرق مجهولون فجر اليوم، سيارة أحمد السيد عبد الرسول أمين تنظيم حزب التجمع، وأثناء محاولته السيطرة على الحريق قام مجهولون بمحاولة التعدى عليه لولا تدخل المواطنين*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*هجوم مسلح على سيارات للجيش بالشيخ زويد*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:44 
قال عدد من شهود العيان، إن هجوماً مسلحاً وقع صباح اليوم، الأحد، على عدد من سيارات الجيش على الطريق الدولى العريش رفح

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق مداخل التحرير أمام حركة السيارات وتسمح للمواطنين*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:14 
أغلقت قوات الجيش مداخل ميدان التحرير، منذ صباح اليوم الأحد، أمام حركة السيارات من جميع الاتجاهات فيما تم السماح للموظفين بالدخول إلى الميدان 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

بدأت منذ قليل جولة الدكتور محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، 
والتى يتفقد خلالها عددا من مخابز القاهرة لضمان سير عملها وجودتها.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط أحد المطلوبين أمنيا وهارب من سجن أبو زعبل بشمال سيناء*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:39 

أعلنت مديرية أمن شمال سيناء اليوم فى بيان صحفى لها، أن قواتها تمكنت من 
ضبط عدد من المتهمين فى وقائع اقتحام واستهداف المنشآت الشرطية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*زحام بشوارع القاهرة والجيزة وشلل مرورى بالمحاور الرئيسية*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:56 

تشهد شوارع وميادين القاهرة والجيزة زحاماً من المواطنين صباح اليوم، 
وذلك مع توجه العمال إلى أماكن عملهم والطلاب إلى المدارس.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر أمنية: إجراءات احترازية مشددة بعد تهديدات أيمن الظواهرى*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:43
 
قالت مصادر أمنية لصحيفة «الشرق الأوسط» اللندنية إن «الجيش والشرطة" نشرا 
قوات على طول مجرى القناة البالغ نحو 160 كيلومترا.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأرصاد": اليوم طقس خريفى معتدل مائل للحرارة على وجه بحرى والقاهرة *

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:09 
يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية، أن يسود اليوم الأحد، طقس خريفى معتدل الحرارة على 
السواحل الشمالية، مائل للحرارة على الوجه البحرى والقاهرة وباقى الأنحاء نهار

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء صرف أرباح "غزل المحلة" اليوم بعد إضراب العمال*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:56 
تبدأ اليوم إجراءات صرف مستحقات عمال المحلة، بالتنسيق مع الدكتور أحمد جلال 
وزير المالية، وأسامة صالح وزير الاستثمار، وذلك قبل إجازة عيد الأضحى المبارك. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن القليوبية يواصل جهوده لضبط سارقى سيارة خالد يوسف*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:46 
تواصل الأجهزة الأمنية بالقليوبية جهودها لضبط مسلحين سرقوا 
سيارة المخرج خالد يوسف مساء أمس السبت. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*عضو بـ"الخمسين": إنشاء هيئة رقابية لتجريم التعديات على النيل من 7 وزارات*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:02 
أكد الدكتور أحمد خيرى عضو لجنة "الخمسين"، أن لجنة الحوار المجتمعى انتهت من البنود 
المتعلقة بالبيئة والزراعة والرى، وأن "الخمسين" انتهت من وضع كافة البنود المتعلقة 
بحماية الشواطئ والأنهار وتجريم التعديات على نهر النيل وأهمية التنمية المستدامة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المركزى للمحاسبات" يرفض تدخل أحد فى تعيين رئيسه*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:06 
قال حسين البيه، رئيس شعبة بالجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات، إن تعيين واختيار رئيس الجهاز هو
شأن خاص بأعضاء الجهاز وحدهم، ولا يقبل ومن غير اللائق من أى جهة كانت
أن تجعل من نفسها وصية عليهم أو أن تتدخل فى شئونهم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ذكرت مجلة التوحيد أن المقاطعين لدفع فواتير المياه والكهرباء والغاز,غافلون عن كلام الله, وأنهم يضعفون البلاد أمام الأعداء, مما حدا بمشايخ وسياسيين يؤكدون أن الإخوان خوارج هذا العصر, وأنهم يتبعون تعاليم حسن البنا أكثر مما يتبعون تعاليم القرآن.​ 
وفسرت الجبالى, افتتاحية مجلة التوحيد والتى تتحدث حول المقاطعين لدفع الفواتير ووصفتهم بأنهم غافلون عن كلام الله، بأن هذا يتسق مع مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية، والتى تذكر أن " درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المنافع".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*صباحى: "الإنقاذ" تتمسك بإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية قبل البرلمانية *
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:28 
أكد المرشح الرئاسى السابق حمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى أنه متمسك بإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية قبل البرلمانية، لافتا إلى أن معظم قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ على هذا الرأى. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش المصرى الأقوى عربياً والرابع عشر عالميا لعام 2013 *

احتل الجيش المصرى المرتبة الأولى عربياً لعام 2013 من حيث القوة وفقا لموقع التصنيف الأمريكى السنوى العالمى"جلوبال فايرباور

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*مأمور " كفر شكر": خالد يوسف لم يكن بسيارته أثناء تعرضها للسطو المسلح*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*انفجار واشتعال نيران بميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين*

أكد شهود عيان أن انفجارا قوياً وقع بميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين ، 
ما أدى إلى اشتعال النيران فى بعض الحديقة المقابلة للمسجد

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التخطيط: مؤشرات البطالة والفقر الأسوأ فى محافظات الصعيد*
 قال الدكتور أشرف العربى وزير التخطيط، إن مؤشرات البطالة والفقر والتنمية بشكل عام هى الأسوأ فى محافظات الصعيد

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

"السكك الحديدية" : 261 مليون جنيه خسائر بسبب استمرار إيقاف القطارات

كشف المهندس حسين زكريا الفضالى رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية أن خسائر الهيئة جراء استمرار إيقاف حركة القطارات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*المستشار عادل إدريس يتولى التحقيق فى تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية*

بعد اعتذرا ثلاثة قضاة عن تولى التحقيق فى قضية تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية، وافق المستشار عادل إدريس رئيس محكمة استئناف على انتدابه من قبل وزارة العدل لتولى التحقيق فى القضية الأكثر غموضا

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*عضو بـ"الصياغة" يؤكد : المسودة الأولى للدستور بعد إجازة عيد الأضحى*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:36 
أكد الدكتور كمال الهلباوى عضو لجنة الصياغة المنبثقة من لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، 
أن الحديث عن صدور مسودة للدستور قبل إجازة عيد الأضحى المبارك غير صحيح، 
خاصة وأن لجنة الصياغة لم تنته من عملها فى ظل وجود بعض المواد الخلافية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*صحيفة إماراتية: ضغوط أمريكا على مصر لإعادة المساعدات "عذر أقبح من ذنب"*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:25 
اهتمت صحيفة "الخليج" الإماراتية الصادرة اليوم بموضوع تعليق المساعدات العسكرية الأمريكية 
إلى مصر، وحديث الإدارة الأمريكية عن الديمقراطية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدعوة السلفية: المادة الثانية تعبر عن هوية مصر الإسلامية*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:14 
قالت الدعوة السلفية، إن الله أنعم على شعب مصر منذ العام العشرين من الهجرة النبوية المباركة- 
فى موقع القلب من الأمة العربية والإسلامية "قبْل أن تنشأ النظم الدستورية".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

صحيفة إسبانية : الولايات المتحدة بحاجة لمصر وقرار تعليق المساعدات مؤقت
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:04

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*شباب الإخوان المنشقين: الجماعة تجهز لـ"ثورة جياع" فى 25 يناير القادم*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:52 
أكد عمرو عمارة منسق تحالف شباب الإخوان المنشقين، أن الجماعة المسلمين المحظورة تجهز من الآن ليوم 25 يناير القادم، حيث تسعى إلى عمل ثورة جياع من خلال شل اقتصاد البلد

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*جهادى سابق لأيمن الظواهرى: أنت صنيعة أمريكية.. فتب إلى الله*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:42 
انتقد صبرة القاسمى القيادى السابق بتنظيم الجهاد، بيان أيمن الظواهرى زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، واصفا إياه بأنه صنيعة أمريكية
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*بهاء الدين شعبان: المعونة ليست لـ"وجه الله" بل لاستمرار "كامب ديفيد"*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:06 
قال المهندس أحمد بهاء الدين شعبان منسق الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، إنه من الضرورى طرح اتفاقية "كامب ديفيد" للنقاش، لأن المعونة الأمريكية ليست لوجه الله على حد وصفه، وكانوا يضمنون بها استمرار اتفاقية السلام.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية:إحباط مخطط لإحداث ارتباك مروري بوضع بقع زيتية علي الكبارى *

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:08 
أكد مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية، أن الأجهزة الأمنية أحبطت صباح اليوم الأحد، مخططا لإحداث إرتباك مرورى وزيادة الكثافات على بعض الطرق بمحافظة القاهرة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية : إحباط مخطط لإحداث ارتباك مروري بوضع بقع زيتية علي الكبارى *
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:08 

أكد مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية، أن الأجهزة الأمنية أحبطت صباح اليوم الأحد، مخططا لإحداث إرتباك مرورى وزيادة الكثافات على بعض الطرق بمحافظة القاهرة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*قتيل وثلاثة مصابين فى حادث انفجار الطائرة بالأقصر*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:06 
قال مصدر طبى بمستشفى الأقصر الدولى، إن حادث انفجار طائرة عسكرية بجوار مطار 
الأقصر الدولى اليوم، قتيل وثلاثة مصابين​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التموين: بعض التجار يقفون ضد الشعب وسأقتحم عش الدبابير*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:55 
قال محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، إن بعض التجار يقفون ضد مصالح الشعب 
ويحاربون التسعيرة التى تطرحها الوزارة 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المحظورة" تواصل مخططها لإفساد فرحة العيد وتدعو للتظاهر غدا*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:45 
دعا التحالف الوطنى الذى تتزعمه جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أنصارهم للمشاركة 
فى تظاهرات غدا فى يوم عرفة، جاء ذلك فى بيان للتحالف

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*محمد أبو الغار: زمن التصالح مع الإخوان انتهى * 
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:32 
قال الدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، أنه لم تحدث أى اتصالات بين الحزب والدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد بشأن مبادرة الأخير لحل الأزمة 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*إصابة 3 مجندين على الأقل فى الهجوم المسلح بشمال سيناء*
 أصيب عدد من المجندين فى الهجوم الذى وقع صباح اليوم، على سيارات للجيش والشرطة بالقرب من قرية أبو طويلة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

قرر قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة بزينهم، رفض استئناف النيابة العامة 
على قرار إخلاء سبيل 4 من أنصار المحظورة بكفالة مالية لاتهامهم بمحاولة 
اقتحام قسم عابدين خلال احتفالات أكتوبر، وتأييد قرار إخلاء السبيل
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

قال عدد من شهود العيان، إن هجوماً مسلحاً وقع صباح اليوم، الأحد، على 
عدد من سيارات الجيش على الطريق الدولى العريش رفح​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:18 
قرر المستشار هشام بركات النائب العام، حفظ التحقيقات فى اتهام محمد مرسى العياط الرئيس المعزول، فى واقعة اتهامه بإهدار المال العام أثناء علاجه على نفقة الدولة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*النائب العام: التحقيق فى اتهام وزيرة الصحة بالتسبب فى نقص الأدوية*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:17

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلن المركز المصرى لبحوث الرأى العام "بصيرة"، فى سلسلة الأرقام المهمة التى يصدرها 
تحت عنوان "أرقام فى حياتنا" أن *رقم المواليد فى مصر خلال عام 2012 والذى *
*بلغ 2,6 مليون مولود يعادل مجموع المواليد فى أربع دول أجنبية* مجتمعة معًا 
وهى إنجلترا وفرنسا وإيطاليا وإسبانيا. ​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*أوباما يهنئ الرئيس اللبنانى بمناسبة عيد الأضحى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتحار أمريكى داخل محبسه بقسم شرطة بالإسماعيلية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

نفى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية اللواء محمد أبو شادى ما تردد فى بعض 
وسائل الأعلام *بشأن رفع سعر رغيف الخبز المدعم من 5 إلى 10 قروش *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأرصاد" : الطقس معتدل الحرارة خلال وقفة وأيام عيد الأضحى المبارك*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضوضاء الطائرات "قد تسبب" الوفاة بأمراض القلب*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 
الدراسة عقدت صلة بين الإصابة بأمراض القلب والحياة فى المناطق التى تزداد بها ضوضاء الطائرات.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*دراسة: المدخنون يفقدون عشرة أعوام من أعمارهم*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:01 
أفادت باحثة أسترالية بأن المخاطر الصحية للتدخين أسوأ مما كنا نعتقد، لأنه يُفقد المدخنين نحو عشرة أعوام من متوسط أعمارهم،

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الرمان يقوى الأوعية الدموية ويحمى من السكتة الدماغية والأزمات القلبية*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:23 
كشفت دراسة أسبانية حديثة عن أن تناول الرمان يساهم فى إزالة الأضرار الصحية الناجمة عن تناول الوجبات السريعة الغنية بالدهون، وذلك بحسب دراسات متعددة أجريت على حيوانات التجارب
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*دراسة أمريكية :*
* "الكرش" يعرضك للإصابة بفقدان الذاكرة مستقبلاً*
السبت، 12 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:00 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*ميل أون صنداى: *
الحكومة الأمريكية ربما تفرج عن طارق السواح، آخر سجين مصرى فى جونتانامو، بسبب 
حالته الصحية، حيث أوصى العديد من مسئولى السجن بالإفراج عنه.

أن طارق السواح بات فى شكل رهيب وزاد وزنه جدا بعد 11 عاما من السجن. إذ أن السجين المصرى،
 صاحب الـ55 عاما، يعانى سمنة إذ يصل وزنه إلى أكثر من 170 كيلو جراما وقد تدهورت 
صحته نتيجة لذلك وهو ما دفع محاميه والمسئولين الأمريكيين يبحثون أمر الإفراج عنه.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*صنداى تايمز: الميليشيات المتناحرة تدفع ليبيا نحو شفا الفوضى
*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية :*
* الجيش الإسرائيلى يكتشف نفقا بطول 2.5 كم على الحدود مع غزة..*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم السابع*

*قالت مصادر بهيئة قناة السويس إن حركة الملاحة عادت لطبيعتها منذ قليل، إثر تمكن *
*قاطرات الهيئة من سحب سفينة، تعطلت وشحطت فى القناة وأدت إلى شحوط 3 سفن *
*علاوة على تعطيل مرور قافلتى الشمال والجنوب فى منطقة البلاح.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*هل يعيش مصاصو دماء حقيقيون بيننا دون أن نعرف حقيقتهم؟*
*تقدمت امرأة هندية تبلغ من العمر 22 عاما، ببلاغ إلى الشرطة، تتهم فيه زوجها بأنه اعتاد أن يشرب كوباً من دمها يومياً طوال السنوات الثلاث الماضية، حيث كان يهددها بعواقب وخيمة إذا كشفت الأمر لأي شخص.

صحيفة التايمز الهندية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*فاصل  قصير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكدس بمحطة مترو "الشهداء" والإدارة تطلب الابتعاد عن أبواب القطارات* 
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:12
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الرئاسة: منصور تسلم من الببلاوى مشروع قانون حق ‫‫التظاهر*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:18

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تبدأ التحقيق فى اتهام "مرسى" بالتخابر لجهات أجنبية*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:37


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يمنع المواطنين من الدخول لميدان التحرير*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:06

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*إصابة مجند فى انفجار عبوة ناسفة برفح ونقله لـ"العريش العسكرى"* 
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:00

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس مرسى 30 يوما وإحالة ملف التخابر لأمن الدولة* 
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:44 
قرر المستشار حاتم سمير قاضى التحقيقات تجديد حبس الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى 30 يوما 
على ذمة التحقيق معه فى قضية الهروب من سجن وادى النطرون

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتحار ضابط متقاعد بالجيش الأمريكى داخل محبسه بقسم أول الإسماعيلية*

أقدم ضابط أمريكى متقاعد على الانتحار داخل محبسه بقسم شرطة أول الإسماعيلية، 
والمحبوس على ذمة قضية خرق حظر التجول فى محافظة شمال سيناء، بعد أن قام بشنق 
نفسه داخل الحجز، تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإخطار النيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيق. 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

أنهى أمناء وأفراد شرطة قسم الجيزة، منذ قليل اعتصامهم وفتحوا أبواب القسم،
 بعد إغلاقها صباح اليوم الأحد نتيجة اعتداء ضابط على 
أمين شرطة بالضرب وصفعه على وجهه. ​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على نقيب المعلمين الإخوانى بسمنود وبحوزته منشورات ضد الجيش*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*القوات المسلحة توزع 600 ألف حصة غذائية بالمناطق الفقيرة بالمحافظات*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*"القوصى" يهاجم دعوة المحظورة للتظاهر غدا..ويؤكد:يخربون بيوتهم بأيديهم*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

"جيروزاليم بوست": "السيسى" تحدث بلهجة شديدة مع "هيجل"
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:28

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*حملة "توحد": جمعنا 12 مليون توقيع لترشيح الفريق السيسى للرئاسة* 
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:51

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*تهانى الجبالى: كمال أبو المجد حلقة فى توظيف الأدوار لتحقيق هدف أمريكا*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:51

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*صحيفة إسبانية : السيسى يجمع بين كاريزما عبد الناصر و"حنكة" السادات*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:50 
قالت صحيفة إيه بى سى الإسبانية، إن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى رجل فى غاية الذكاء جمع بين "كاريزمة" عبد الناصر وعقل وحنكة الزعيم الراحل أنور السادات، 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*إطلاق قذيفة صاروخية على مدرعة دون إصابات* 
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:28 
قال مصدر أمنى، إن مجهولين أطلقوا قذيفة صاروخية على مدرعة أثناء سيرها مساء اليوم
 على طريق مطار العريش بمحافظة شمال سيناء

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تصل مبنى الركاب بالمطار بعد اشتباكات الشرطة والألتراس*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:00 
وصل إلى محيط مبنى الركاب بمطار القاهرة الدولى مجموعات قتالية من قوات الجيش والمكلفة بتأمين المطار، 
وذلك بعد الاشتباكات التى شهدها المطار منذ قليل بين مجموعات من ألتراس أهلاوى وقوات الشرطة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدعوة السلفية: مَن يعادون الشريعة لا يمثلون شعب مصر*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:46 
أكدت الدعوة السلفية، أن مَن يعادون الشريعة فى بلادنا ومن يحاولون طمس الهوية الإسلامية، 
والتعدى على ثوابت الإسلام وفروعه وشعائره هم فى الحقيقة لا يمثلون شعب مصر
المحب لدينه، والمنتمى لأمته الإسلامية والعربية، والمتوافق مع ماضيه وحاضره
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*جندى بالمطار:طلبنا من الألتراس وقف الألعاب النارية فضربونا بالخرطوش*

الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:23
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية : مشجعو الأهلى أصابوا 11 رجل شرطة وعاملين بمطار القاهرة* 
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:35

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألتراس الأهلى يدعو للتجمع بعد الاشتباك مع الشرطة بمطار القاهرة*
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:42

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*هدم 5 أنفاق حدودية برفح* 
الأحد، 13 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:49

أعلنت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء، أن قوات الأمن قامت اليوم بتفجير 5 أنفاق حدودية تقع جميعها داخل منازل
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الدكتور سيد القمنى، الكاتب والمفكر، إن المصريين ارتكبوا خطيئة عندما أعطوا صوتهم لرئيس عصابة دولية تنتشر فى 88 دولة فى العالم، والمسمى بالرئيس محمد مرسى، مؤكداً أن الجماعة دخلت فى صدام مع كل مؤسسات الدولة مع بدء توليها مقاليد الأمور فى البلاد، وأضاف: "الديمقراطية لديهم كفر واتخذوها سلم للضحك على الشعب".

وأضاف، خلال حواره عبر فضائية "المحور" ببرنامج "90 دقيقة"، أن الشعب المصرى خرج فى ثورة 30 يونيو لاسترداد بلده، بعد أن اختطفت من قبل جماعة بلا أرض تنتشر فى أنحاء العالم من أجل أفكار تخدم مصالحهم الشخصية، مؤكدا أنهم يعمدون لتخريب البلاد بعد خروجهم من السلطة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*لقاء جديد في الغد .. بأذن الرب*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلطات المصرية تغلق معبر رفح ومنفذ العوجة بمناسبة "الأضحى"* 
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:13

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:16 
قال وزير الدفاع الأمريكى الأسبق دونالد رامسفيلد، إن العلاقة بين الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ومصر متواصلة منذ عدة عقود ومبنية على أسس ثابتة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:48 
قالت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء, أمس الأحد, أنه تم تدمير 6 منازل و29 عشة, كانت تستخدم من قبل عناصر إرهابية مسلحة، وضبط وتدمير مخزن للمفرقعات يضم كميات من مادة TNT وعدد من الألغام الأرضية مكتوب عليها كتائب عز الدين القسام.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:16 
قَدَّمَ المخرج خالد يوسف عضو لجنة الخمسين المعنية بتعديل الدستور، الشكر إلى وزير الداخلية وقياداتها والضباط على جهدهم فى القبض على المسلحين الذين سطوا على سيارته وإعادتها عقب عملية السطو ليلة أمس، معتبرًا ذلك إعادة لروح الطمأنينة والأمن للنفوس.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر قضائى:وفاة زميل المعزول المتهم بالتخابر والهروب من وادى النطرون*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:14 
أكد مصدر قضائى وفاة عبد الرحمن مصطفى محمد زميل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى فى قضيتى التخابر والهروب من سجن وادى النطرون.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الداخلية": خطة أمنية محكمة بالتعاون مع الجيش لضبط الشارع فى العيد* 
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:27 
قال اللواء هانى عبد اللطيف، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الداخلية، إن اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، وضع خطة أمنية محكمة بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة خلال أيام العيد ترتكز على اليقظة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*استدعاء أسرة المتهم زميل مرسى فى قضية التخابر لاستلام جثمانه اليوم*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:00 
قال مصدر أمنى إن عبد الرحمن مصطفى المتهم فى قضية التخابر مع الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، والذى توفى مساء أمس الأحد لا يزال جثمانه موجودا داخل المستشفى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*"مصريون ضد الإرهاب": أمريكا أدركت فشلها بعد الترحيب بتعليق المعونة*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:12
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: غلق ميدان رابعة العدوية خلال العيد لمنع الاعتصام بداخله*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:52 
أكد مصدر أمنى، أن القوات ستستمر فى غلق ميدان "رابعة العدوية" خلال أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*غلق ميدان مصطفى محمود أيام العيد مع إقامة الصلاة*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:02 
أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، أنه سيتم غلق ميدان مصطفى محمود خلال أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*أبوزيد يتوجه لـ"أكرا"لمؤازرة المنتخب أمام غانا فى تصفيات كأس العالم *
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:51 
غادر القاهرة في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الاثنين متوجها إلى العاصمة الغانية أكرا وزير الرياضة طاهر أبوزيد في زيارة إلى غانا تستغرق يومين 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

غلق ميدان النهضة خلال عيد الأضحى لمنع التظاهر داخله
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:01 
أكد مصدر أمنى أنه سيتم غلق ميدان النهضة خلال أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك، وذلك تحسباً لتظاهرات
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الوسط": لا يمكن تطبيق قانون التظاهر بسبب "السيولة الثورية"*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 

*اليوم السابع*- ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن العام" يضبط 295 قطعة سلاح ويعيد 20 سيارة مسروقة خلال 24 ساعة*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*حملات أمنية لمداهمة مطابع "المحظورة" لطبعها منشورات تحرض على العنف*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:50 
كشفت مصادر أن الأجهزة الأمنية تشن حملات موسعة قبل عيد الأضحى المبارك، تستهدف عدداً من مطابع الجماعة المحظورة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظة الجيزة تلغى ساحات صلاة العيد أمام "مصطفى محمود"*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:09 
قررت محافظة الجيزة، اقتصار صلاة عيد الأضحى المبارك داخل مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين، دون نصب ساحات خارجية مثلما يحدث كل عام
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*سيولة مرورية بشوارع القاهرة والجيزة بوقفة عيد الأضحى*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:41 
سادت حالة من السيولة المرورية اليوم الاثنين، كافة الطرق والمحاور والميادين بمحافظتى 
القاهرة والجيزة، وذلك فى طريق صلاح سالم، ومنطقة روكسى، وطريق النصر
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*"النور" يرفض "قانون التظاهر" ويصف عباراته بـ"المطاطة"*​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*المترو يدفع بـ30 قطارا إضافيا خلال أيام العيد*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:20 
أعلن المهندس عبد الله فوزى، رئيس الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو، عن 
تجهيز 30 قطارًا إضافيًا للدفع بها خلال أيام العيد فى محطات التكدس

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:53 

نشبت مشاجرة دامية وترشق بالحجارة، اليوم الاثنين، بين الأهالى وعدد من أعضاء جماعة 
الإخوان المحظورة بمركز الشهداء بمحافظة المنوفية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يغلق ميدان التحرير تحسبا لمسيرات "المحظورة"* 
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:02 
فرضت قوات الجيش المكلفة بتأمين ميدان التحرير حظر التجوال داخل الميدان، وذلك لتأمينه ضد دعوات 
جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للزحف إلى التحرير

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*البيان الإماراتية: المصريون يديرون مشاوراتهم السياسية بحكمة*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:56 
أكدت صحيفة "البيان" الإماراتية فى افتتاحيتها اليوم أن المصريين يديرون المشاورات السياسية البينية بحكمة، 
عن طريق وضع خارطة الطريق التى ستصلح ما تم تخريبه من قبل البعض الذين لا يزالون يتربصون بتلك المشاورات
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*يديعوت: تعليق المعونة الأمريكية زادت من شعبية "السيسى"*

الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*إحباط محاولة تهريب ملابس عسكرية وأجهزة لاسلكى عبر ميناء الإسكندرية*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:07 
تمكنت مباحث مكافحة المخدرات، اليوم، من إحباط محاولة تهريب عدد من الملابس العسكرية وأجهزة اللاسلكى لداخل 
البلاد عبر ميناء الإسكندرية البحرى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتفاع ضغط الدم.. القاتل الشرس*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 
يعد ارتفاع ضغط الدم من الأمراض الشائعة فى وقتنا الحالى وأكثرها خطورة، بالرغم من أنه لا يتسبب
 فى الشعور بالألم أثناء حدوثه
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اكتشاف فاعلية أحد المواد بفاكهة العنب فى علاج السرطانات
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:22​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*تبادل الأحاديث الودية بين الأهل والأصدقاء مفيد للصحة النفسية والعصبية*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*احذر.. الروائح الكريهة حيث تخفى بداخلها آلاف الميكروبات*

الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشارى: التلقيح الصناعى والمجهرى ينجح إذا كان السبب ذكرى*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:16​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمطار غزيرة تهطل على غانا قبل مواجهة الفراعنة غداً*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:19 
شهدت غانا هطولا كثيفا للأمطار صباح اليوم الاثنين، قبل مواجهة الفراعنة غداً فى 
ذهاب المرحلة النهائية المؤهلة لمونديال البرازيل 2014.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط بريطانى بحوزته ملابس شبيهة بزى الأمن المركزى بالعريش*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:22
عثر مع البريطانى على "بنطلون وجاكت أسود اللون وعدد 2 حذاء" يشتبه أن تكون من الملابس، الخاصة بقوات 
الأمن المركزى، وكذا عدد 2 موبيل ولاب توب ومبلغ مالى قدره 5000 جنيه استرلينى وعليه صور 
لذات الشخص مع أشخاص يشتبه أن يكونوا من جماعات فلسطينية "حماس".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

قال الشيخ أحمد ترك، مسئول المساجد بوزارة الأوقاف، إنه سيتم تطبيق القانون على من يصعد منابر المساجد دون التصريح الذي أصدرته وزارة الأوقاف، *مشيرا إلى أن الحكم يصل إلى السجن 3 سنوات* وفقا للقانون

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هاجم الكاتب والمفكر سيد القمني ياسر برهامي متهما إياه بأنه يحاول تشويه ما تقوم به لجنة الخمسين في صياغة الدستور.
*وقال القمني لبرهامي: "هو إنت بس اللي مؤمن".*
وأضاف خلال لقائه على قناة "المحور" : إنه *لو ترشح الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح للرئاسة لن يحصل على مليون صوت،* وسخر من المشروع الإسلامي لجماعة الإخوان، قائلا: إن أساس هذا المشروع هو النصب والاحتيال.
*فيتـــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

قال مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية، إن «الألتراس» حضروا للمطار ليس لاستقبال فريق الأهلي، وإنما للصدام
برجال الشرطة، مؤكدا أن قوات الشرطة لم تتعرض لهم إلا بعد أن اعتدوا على المجندين وحاولوا اقتحام
صالة الوصول وإلقاء الشماريخ، لذلك قامت قوات الأمن باستخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع لحماية
الركاب وأسرهم وتم التحفظ على سيارتين كان الألتراس قد وصلوا بهما إلى المطار
*فيتـــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

قالت جيهان السادات، إنها لم تتوقع سقوط الإخوان بهذه السرعة، مضيفة: "لولا تدخل الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، لإنقاذ مصر منهم لظل الإخوان فى حكم مصر سنوات طويلة".


*الـوفــــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*راشد الغنوشي رئيس حركة النهضة التونسية، *
هو من يقود التنظيم الدولى للإخوان المسلمين بعد سقوط المرشد العام للجماعة محمد بديع .​ 
*الـوفــــــــد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

قال النقيب إسلام إقبال، ضابط شرطة من مصابى الحادث الإرهابى الذى طال مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء خلال الأسبوع الماضى، 
إنه تم نقله إلى مستشفى شرم الشيخ عقب إصابته بانفجار فى العين وإصابات متفرقة فى الجسد، والتى مكث فيها قرابة
 الساعتين دون أى اهتمام أو إجراء أية فحوصات له بسبب التعمد من قبل دكتور ينتمى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر عسكرية : *
*الجيش يستعد بالصاعقة والمقاتلات الجوية والبحرية للتصدي لمخططات الارهابيين في العيد*​

أكدت مصادر عسكرية أن القوات المسلحة انتهت من وضع خطة صارمة بالتعاون مع الشرطة من اجل إحكام السيطرة الأمنية ايام عيد الأضحى وذلك بعد وصول تقارير مخابراتية للقيادت العسكرية والأمنية تفيد بوجود مخططات للقيام بعمليات ارهابية في عدد من المحافظات خلال ايام العيد تتركز اغلبها في القاهرة الكبرى والاسكندرية علاوة على محافظتي شمال وجنوب سيناء ومدن القناة.
ان الخطة تعتمد على نشر وتكثيف القوات بمحيط الميادين المختلفة مع نشر قوات من الصاعقة امام المنشآت الحيوية والسيادية.​ 
كما سيتم نشر عناصر من امن الدولة والمخابرات بشكل كبير في أماكن مختلفة علاوة على نشر المدرعات بمداخل ومخارج المدن الكبرى خاصة القاهرة والاسكندرية والطرق الرابطة بين المحافظات المختلفة وكذلك تكثيف اعداد دوريات الشرطة العسكرية خاصة في المناطق التي تتركز فيها بعض العناصر الارهابية والاجرامية.​ 
وسيكون هناك طلعات جوية لاستطلاع الاوضاع بجميع المحافظات ورصد اي تحركات او اية تجمعات من شأنها احداث فوضى للمواطنين.​ 
واضافت أن سيناء ومحافظات الاسماعيلية والشرقية وبورسعيد سوف تشهد تشديدات أمنية مكثفة وسوف يتم مواصلة ضرب البؤر الاجرامية والارهابية بها بكثافة طوال ايام العيد حتى لا يتم اعطاؤهم فرصة لتنفيذ مخططات ارهابية.​ 
وسيتم نشر ما يقرب من 300 كمين ثابت ومتحرك للسيطرة على الاوضاع في سيناء ومدن القناة وأن هذه الاكمنة سيتم نشرها على مسافات متقاربة لتضييق الخناق على العناصر الاجرامية.​ 
ولفتت المصادر أن قوات حرس الحدود اعلنت حالة الطوارئ القصوى أيضا على جميع المحاور الحدودية خاصة مع غزة لمنع تسلل اي عناصر ارهابية الى سيناء أيام العيد، وكذلك عند الحدود مع ليبيا خاصة بعد رصد اجهزة المخابرات وجود اتصالات بين مهربي الاسلحة لإدخال شحونات اسلحة متطورة ايام العيد.​ 
وأضافت المصادر ان القوات البحرية بدورها وبالتعاون مع القوات الجوية وقوات المشاه بدأت في الدفع بقوات ومعدات اضافية لتأمين المجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس حيث تم توفير اكثر من 20 مقاتلة بحرية متطورة لتمشيط المجرى الملاحي بشكل مستمر وتأمين السفن العابرة بالقناة​ 
*صــدى البلـــد*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفى وائل السيسي القنصل العام لجمهورية مصر العربية فى غانا ما أثير عن سوء معاملة الجانب الغانى للفراعنة مؤكداً التعامل الجيد من قبل مسئولى الاتحاد الغاني مع بعثة المنتخب الوطنى الموجودة حاليا فى مدينة كوماسي استعداداً لمواجهة الثلاثاء المقبل فى ذهاب الجولة الفاصلة لتصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*أصدر حزب الدستور بالبحيرة - بيانا- أدان فيه اعتداء أعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على عضو الحزب " محمود عبد العزيز سلامة " والذي نتج عنها إصابته بجروح وكدمات متفرقة فى إنحاء الجسد نتيجة استخدامهم الأسلحة البيضاء.*
*وذلك على خلفية تواجد عضو الدستور فى محيط سينما النصر الصيفى متجهًا لمنزله وتصادف مرور مسيرة للإخوان، والذين اعتدوا عليه بالضرب بالشوم والعصي.*

*الدستـــــــــــور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*أصدرت أسرة الرئيس المعزول الدكتور محمد مرسي بيانا مساء أمس أكدت فيه أن الرئيس المعزول "صامد وثابت حتى أخر أنفاسه ولن يتراجع عن شرعيته". ولن يفرط بتراجع أو تفاوض أو حلول وسط بعد الدم الذي أريق".*
*وطالبت أسرة مرسي الشعب باستمرار الثورة بجميع الميادين، مشيرة إلى أن مرسي يوجه التحية لكل عائلة قدمت شهداء أو معتقلين أو مصابين.

المحـيــــط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

* وفاة امريكى مقبوض عليه بمدينة الاسماعيلية*

 قال البيان الامريكى الصادر عن وزارة الخارجية ان الامريكى جيمس لوون تم العثور عليه مقتولا فى الحجز الذى يوجد فيه منذ 27 اغسطس الماضى بعد نقله من مدينة الشيخ زويد بشمال سيناء الى الاسماعيلية بطائرة عسكرية عقب القبض عليه بعد بدء سريان مواعيد حظر التجول والعثور بحوزته على جهاز كمبيوتر وخرائط لمنشأت هامة.

واكدت الصحف الامريكية - ان لوون جاء الى مصر فى 25 اغسطس الماضى قادما من البحرين التى تعد مركز انتقال لعملاء واشنطن الى مختلف انحاء الشرق الاوسط . واشارت قناة التلفزيون الامريكية الى ان السلطات المصرية قالت ان لوون ضابط امريكى متقاعد بينما نفى بيان وزارة الخارجية الامريكية انه ضابط سابق بدون توضيح عمله او وظيفته السابقة!!

وجاءت تعليقات الامريكيين على خبر الوفاة لتكشف عن وجود ثغرات كثيرة فى خبر وفاة لوون مثل ماذا كان يفعل فى منطقة عمليات ضد الارهاب؟ ولماذا كانت معه خرائط لمواقع استراتيجية؟ ولماذا انتحر لوون وهو حسب تاكيدات السفارة الامريكية بالقاهرة لم يكن يعانى من سوء المعاملة داخل محبسه حسبما اكد هو بنفسه للمسئول القنصلى الامريكى الذى زاره يوم 8 اكتوبر الحالى؟ لم تستبعد تعليقات الامريكيين ان يكون لوون عميلا لجهاز مخابرات مثل الموساد الاسرائيلى حاملا جواز سفر امريكى.

وسائل الاعلام الامريكية لم تنشر صورة واحدة لهذا المواطن الامريكى الذى لقى حتفه وسط ظروف شديدة الغرابة!! والمثير ايضا ان عدد محدود من وسائل الاعلام الامريكية اشارت على استحياء شديد لتصريحات مسئولين فى وزارة الداخلية المصرية كشفوا فيها ان لوون اعترف خلال التحقيقات معه انه كان متواجدا فى مدينة الشيخ زويد بسيناء بعد وصوله الى مصر لانه كان فى طريقه لعبور الحدود الى قطاع غزة للقاء اشخاص لم يعلن عن هويتهم.
كما اشارت وسائل الاعلام الامريكية الى ان لوون انتحر بعد تناول الافطار وتم العثور عليه مشنوقا فى باب دورة المياة الملحقة بمكان احتجازه منفردا – منذ القبض عليه – وتمت عملية الشنق باستخدام رباط الحذاء وحزام بنطلون لوون نفسه.

* الــوفـــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبير فى الشأن الإيراني : سقوط الإخوان فى مصر عجل بتقارب واشنطن وطهران
*​*
*
*الوكالة العربية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*قرر المستشار “حاتم سمير” اليوم، الأحد، تجديد حبس الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى 30 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات.

البـديـــل* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*هل يتدخل الجيش المصرى فى غزة لإقتلاع جذور الإرهاب الذى إمتدت فروعه إلى داخل سيناء بصورة لم تحدث من قبل ؟*
تلك الفرضية طرحها أكثر من خبير إسرائيلى من ضمنهم البروفيسور إسحاق بن جادى المستشرق والخبير فى الشأن العربى ,الذى لم يستبعد إقدام الجيش على تلك الخطوة بعد أن تبدلت الامور بسرعة البرق بالنسبة لحركة حماس وحدوث تغيير حاد فى وضعها الحالى بعد إسقاط الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى ,ومنذ ذلك الحين تحاول الحركة وفقاً للخبير الإسرائيلى ,تحسين صورتها من خلال محاولة التقرب من السلطة المصرية الجديدة ,وإصدار الاوامر لشيوخ المساجد بوقف التحريض ضد الجيش المصرى خلال خطب الجمعة أو من خلال تنظيم تظاهرات تندد
بالسيسى​

*الفجــــــــــــر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبير إقتصادي: *
*الأزمة الاقتصادية الحاليه هي بداية النهاية للأمبراطورية الأمريكية* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*حذر رئيس البنك الدولي، جيم يونغ كيم، من أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية - الآن - على بعد خمسة أيام من مرحلة "شديدة الخطورة"، بعدما فشل مسؤولوها من جديد، أمس السبت، في التوصل إلى اتفاق ينهي أزمة الموازنة الاتحادية، ويرفع سقف الدين العام.

وأعلنت وزارة الخزانة الأمريكية: أن السيولة الموجودة لديها تكفي حتى 16 أكتوبر الجاري، وبعد هذا التاريخ، أي بدءاً من 17 الجاري، لن تتمكن "الوزارة" من الوفاء بالتزامات الولايات المتحدة المالية، إذا لم يرفع سقف الدين العام*
*وإذا لم يتوصل المسؤولون الأمريكيون إلى حل قبل هذه المهلة، فإن الولايات المتحدة ستدخل مرحلة التخلف عن السداد، وهو ما سينعكس سلباً على الأسواق المالية العالمية، وسيكون المتضرر الأكبر الدول النامية.
*
*الفجـــــــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الفنان الكبير يوسف شعبان ، *
*أنه ليس ضد ترشح الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى ، لانتخابات الرئاسة القادمة ، لانه رفض بنفسه تقدمه لانتخابات لأنه يحمى البلد فى موقعة ، لذلك لا يجب ان نقاتل عليه ليصبح رئيسا ، فمنصبة أفضل من أى رئيس. مضيفا بأن بعض ممن يدعون "السيسى" للتقدم لرئاسة الجمهورية "منافقون"*​

*الفجــــــــر* ​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور ثروت الخرباوى القيادى المنشق عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن سيد قطب كان يحتقر أفكار حسن البنا مؤسس جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ويقول إنه لم يقدم أى شىء للأمة، مؤكدا أن قطب كان يريد أن يجعل من نفسه شخصية فكرية مستقلة، بعد خروجه من جلباب عباس العقاد، الذى كان يمثل له أمرا شائكا بين الحب والانتماء والاندماج داخل الجماعة، وبهذا السبب سمى سيد قطب المرشد الروحى للجماعة. *

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، أن المتهمين من ألتراس أهلاوى فى أحداث اشتباكات مطار القاهرة، تم ترحيلهم إلى معسكر من معسكرات الأمن المركزى، وذلك تمهيدا لعرضهم على النيابة العامة صباح اليوم الاثنين للتحقيق معهم.





​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

أكدت مصادر بوفاة عبد الرحمن مصطفى محمد زميل الرئيس المعزول فى قضيتى التخابر والهروب من سجن وادى النطرون.
*وقال المصدر أن المريض يعانى من سرطان البنكرياس وحالته تتطلب نقله إلى مستشفى مجهز، فتم نقلة للقصر العينى.
وأضاف المصدر أن الرئيس المعزول في حالة شديدة من البكاء بعد سماعه نبأ وفاة صديقه الذي قضى معه فترة السجن قبيل ثورة 25 يناير .

النهـــــــار*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعتدى شاب بالسب على مساعد رئيس الجمهورية السوداني، د. نافع علي نافع، وقذف الحذاء في وجهه.
*أكد شاهد عيان من مدينة الهلالية بوسط السودان لموقع "العربية.نت" كان حاضرا الاحتفال عن قرب، إن شابا في العشرينيات انفعل لدى دخول نافع إلى احتفالية أقيمت بالمدينة لتكريم قيادي في حزب المؤتمر الوطني الحاكم، يدعى أمين دفع الله.
ووصف الشاب، نافع بأنه حرامي وقاتل، ثم قذف الحذاء في وجهه، في خطوة لم يتوقعها الأخير

*الــوفــــــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*أثنت وكالة «بلومبرج» الأمريكية على أداء البورصة المصرية في الفترة الأخيرة، مشيرة إلى ارتفاع المؤشر الرئيسي لها إلى أعلى مستوى منذ الإطاحة بالرئيس الأسبق حسني مبارك في أوائل عام 2011، وسط توقعات بالاستقرار السياسي، وتحفيز النمو الاقتصادي في الفترة الأخيرة، فيما عانت الأسهم الإسرائيلية من انخفاض متتالي لمدة خمسة أيام.*
*فيتـــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس المخابرات السابق : *

*أرفض إقران اسمى بـ "سامى عنان"*

*صدى البلد* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال محمود العسقلاني رئيس جمعية "مواطنون ضد الغلاء" *
*أن تسعيرة السلع الغذائية استرشادية وليست جبرية حتى الآن.*
*وأوضح أن هناك تراجعا غير طبيعي لحجم استهلاك المصريين بنسبة تزيد عن 50%، مشيرا إلى أن جماعة الإخوان كانت تنقل الأموال من السودان للقاهرة عن طريق اللحوم بقيادة حسن مالك.*​
*الفجــــــــر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألقت قوات الأمن بالجيزة القبض على وليد الحداد، المتحدث الرسمي لحزب الحرية والعدالة ومنسق العلاقات الخارجية بالحزب، داخل منزل والدته بمنطقة كفر طهرمس*
*وضبط المذكور وبحوزته لاب توب وهاتف محمول.
فيتـــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتاب "جورج واشنطن: قصة حياة" الذى أرسله وزير الدفاع الأمريكى، تشاك هاجل، لنظيره الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى، قصة حياة جورج واشنطن، أول رئيس للولايات المتحدة، *
*والذى تولى منصب القائد العام للقوات المسلحة للجيش، أثناء حرب استقلال الولايات المتحدة، وأحد أبرز الشخصيات فى تاريخ البلاد، والذى سميت العاصمة على اسمه. *

*بوابـة الفجــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، أنه سيتم غلق ميدان مصطفى محمود خلال أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك، وسيتم السماح للمواطنين من أهالى المهندسين والعمال والموظفين فى المناطق القريبة ومحيط المسجد بأداء صلاة العيد به، وذلك تحسباً لتظاهرات من قبل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" خلال العيد

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*قالت مصادر ملاحية بقناة السويس ان تعطل جزئي وقع بالمجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس على اثر جنوح 4 سفن*
* بالمجرى الملاحي في منطقة البلاح واكدت المصادر ان حركة الملاحة تم استئنافها وان 58 سفينة *
*تعبر قناة السويس اليوم بحمولات تعدت ال3 مليون طن .*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*المنتخب يتلقى عرضاً للعب مع تنزانيا فى الأردن استعداداً لغانا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*استنكرت وزارة الشباب والرياضة الليبية مساء الأحد ، ما تعرض له المدرب المصري حسام البدري مدرب الفريق الأول بنادي أهلي طرابلس من حادثة إطلاق الرصاص عليه أثناء عودته إلى مكان إقامته بطرابلس.*
​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*وضع عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ السوداني وقائد منتخب مصر السابق أفضل تشكيلة لمنتخب مصر-من وجهة نظره- في مواجهته أمام غانا يوم الثلاثاء في تصفيات كأس العالم.
وكشف الحضري لموقع صدى البلد عن التشكيلة المثالية بطريقة لعب 4-3-2-1 من وجهة نظره الفنية على النحو التالي:

حراسة المرمى : شريف اكرامي
خط الدفاع: أحمد المحمدي يمينا ومحمد نجيب وأحمد فتحي "مساكين" وسيد معوض يسارا
الوسط المدافع: حسام عاشور ومحمد النني وحسام غالي
الوسط المهاجم: وليد سليمان ومحمد أبو تريكه
رأس الحربه: محمد صلاح

ولم يضع الحضري وائل جمعه ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية المثالية وفضل الابقاء عليه على مقاعد البدلاء. *​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*المنتخب النيجيري، بطل أفريقيا قطع ، شوطا كبيرا نحو تأهله الى نهائيات كأس العالم للمرة الخامسة على التوالي وفي تاريخه، بعدما عاد من أديس أبابا بفوز ثمين على مضيفه الإثيوبي 2-1 في ذهاب الدور الدور الفاصل من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة الى البرازيل 2014، وذلك بفضل ثنائية من إيمانويل إيمينيكي.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*الفيفا ينفى ما تردد عن اعتبار الجزائر فائزا على بوركينا فاسو* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*تفاقمت حوادث السطو على الأراضى فى محافظة أسيوط خلال الفترة الماضية بعد أزدياد نفوذ العصابات الأجرامية وأنشار الأسلحة الثقيلة بين أيديهم بصورة كبيرة فلم يجدوا أمامهم سوى الأقباط لكى يمارسون عليهم أسوأ أنواع الأبتزاز الرخيص متخذين منهم مصدرا لتمويل أنشطتهم المشبوهة حتى أنهم راحوا يفرضون عليهم أتاوات خرافية فى مقابل الخروج من أراضيهم وعدم مصادرتها , لا أحد يستطيع أن يقف ضد التيار أو يرفض الرضوخ لضغوط العصابات خشية من أن يتم تصفيته جسديا هو وأسرته كما سبق وحدث فى قرية الشامية مع أثنين من الأقباط رفضوا دفع الأتاوة فقتلتهم العصابة بدماء باردة وتكررت تلك الوقائع فى عدة قرى تابعة للمحافظة حتى صارت ظاهرة مفجعة لا يمكن السكوت عليها وقد تحولت قرية ساحل سليم الى واحدة من أشهر القرى التى تضم هذه العناصر الخطيرة نظرا لطبيعتها الجبلية الوعرة.*​*بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*شهد ميدان النهضة سيولة مرورية في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الاثنين، فيما أغلقت قواتالجيش الميدان من الجانبين بالحواجز الحديدية والأسلاك الشائكة.*
*كما عززت قوات الجيش من تواجدها بمحيط الميدان ودفعت بـ 4 مدرعات ومجموعة من المجندين لحماية الميدان تحسبًا لوقوع أي أعمال عنف من جانب عناصر الجماعة المحظورة ومحاولة اقتحامهوالاعتصام داخله.*
*كانت جماعة الإخوان المحظورة دعت عناصرها إلى تنظيم مسيرات عقب صلاة عيد الأضحى والتظاهر في جميع الميادين للتنديد بما يصفوه بالانقلاب العسكري حسب مزاعمهم.*
*فيتــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*من أراد الحور العين لا يبحث عن حور الطين.. السلفية الجهادية: جهاد المناكحة فبركة وزنا*

*دنيا الوطن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتقد الكاتب العالمي سيمور هيرش تحول موقف الكاتب الصحافي المصري محمد حسنين هيكل، ومساندته للجيش والسلطة الحالية في مصر، بما يخالف مبادئه التي كان دومًا يتحدث بها معه.*

* دنيـــا الوطـــن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر إخوانية السبب الحقيقي وراء الهجوم على مبادرة أحمد كمال أبو المجد، والتى أعلنها محمد على بشر فى بيان له مؤخراً , هو رفض التنظيم لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين " المحظورة" الدولي لها .*

*وكشفت المصادر في تصريحات صحفية ان بشر كان يرغب في الاستمرار الا ان تنظيم الاخوان الدولي هو الذي رفض اعتقاداً في ان الأيام القادمة ستشهد تحسناً في احوالهم.*

* بوابـة الفجــــر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*نيابة النزهة قررت اليوم حبس 25 من أعضاء ألتراس الأهلى لمحاولتهم اقتحام مبنى مطار القاهرة الدولى وإحداث إصابات بين أفراد الشرطة والعاملين بالمطار وإحداث حالة من الفوضى والرعب بين صفوف الركاب بمطار القاهرة الدولى أثناء استقبالهم فريق اليد الأهلى أثناء عودته مساء أمس الأحد على الطائرة المغربية القادمة من كازابلانكا بعد حصوله على المركز الثانى فى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية بعد خسارته فى المبارة لنهائية من فريق الترجى التونسى. 
**

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*قررت هيئة النقل العام إلغاء الإجازات، ورفع حالة الطوارئ داخل الهيئة استعدادًا لعيد الأضحى المبارك، وإضافة 200 أتوبيس لنقل الركاب بين شوارع وميادين القاهرة الكبرى والمنتزهات خلال أيام العيد.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*شنت قوات الجيش والشرطة، أمس، حملة عسكرية موسعة، لضرب بؤر الإرهاب فى مدن رفح والشيخ زويد والعريش وشمال سيناء، وذلك لإجهاض مخططات الإرهابيين لشن هجمات وتفجيرات خلال العيد. وقال شهود عيان إن قوات الجيش دكت بؤر الإرهاب فى مدينة رفح طوال ليلة أمس، وذلك بالتزامن مع قطع الاتصالات والإنترنت، وتمكنت طائرات الأباتشى من تدمير 8 بؤر لتجمع الإرهابيين و20 منزلاً و7 عشش وإحراق 5 سيارات و3 دراجات بخارية، يستخدمها عناصر الإرهاب فى الهجوم على الأكمنة والنقاط الأمنية. الجيش يحاصر مناطق الأنفاق.. وتحذيرات من هجمات إرهابية خلال العيد.. وشهود: المتورطون فى الهجمات فروا لغزة وأضافوا أن القوات شنت حملة مداهمات واسعة للقبض على الإرهابيين، ونصبت كميناً كبيراً فى حى الكوثر بالشيخ زويد، فيما هاجمت مدرعات ومجنزرات شمال الشيخ زويد، واقتحمت منازل تكفيريين فى ساحل البحر. وطاردت القوات مسلحين يستقلون سيارة فيرنا، بعد إطلاقهم النار على قسم شرطة الشيخ زويد*

*الوطــــــن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلت مسيرة لإرهابيى المعزول قادمة من مسجد الصباح بالهرم إلى شارع العريش بالهرم مرددين هتافات معادية للجيش والشرطة ورافعين لافتات بإشارة رابعة. 
ووقعت مناوشات بين الباعة الجائلين وسائقى التوك توك وبين المتظاهرين بشارع العريش لرفض الباعة تواجد إرهابيي المعزول بالشارع.

فيتــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال اللواء أسامة عسكر، قائد الجيش الثالث الميداني اليوم:*
* إنه تم تخصيص 4 آلاف جندي منتشرين على طول المجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس؛ لتأمينه ويساعدهم 412 صيادا، ونحن نعتبر هؤلأ الصيادين من القوات التي تقوم بتأمين المجرى. *
*وأكد عسكر، خلال قيامة بافتتاح مارينا أبو رمانة بمنطقة البحيرات المطلة على المجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس، *
*أن هناك دول أجنبية تستهدف المجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس، بغرض فرض الحماية الدولية عليه، لافتا إلى ضرورة أن يعي الجميع ضرورة حماية القناة*

*الـوطــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*فرقت قوات الأمن الإسكندرية، ظهر اليوم الاثنين، السلسلة البشرية التى نظمتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"، وذلك فى إطار فعاليات يوم عرفات.
*
*وقامت قوات الأمن بتفريق المتظاهرين من أنصار الجماعة المحظورة على كورنيش ستانلى.*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشف المهندس محمد سامى، رئيس حزب الكرامة وعضو لجنة الخمسين، عن زيارته إلى دولة سوريا الشقيقة والرئيس السورى بشار الأسد , يوم السبت الماضى, مؤكداً أن ذلك بناء على دعوة من الجانب السورى.
*
*وأضاف سامي , أنه لبى الدعوة لبحث وساطة بين الدول فى سوريا والناصرين والتهدئه فيما بينهم , مؤكداً ان الاسد قبل الوساطة لوقف ملاحقة القوميين.*

* بوابـة الفجـــر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور شريف شوقى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس مجلس الوزراء، إن مواعيد حظر التجول ستبقى بدون تعديل فى أيام العيد من الساعة الثانية عشرة مساء وحتى الخامسة من صباح اليوم التالى، ماعدا الجمعة الذى يبدأ فيه حظر التجول من الساعة السابعة مساء.
**وأشار الحظر ومواعيده هو للحفاظ على الاستقرار والأمن بالشارع وحماية المواطنين وممتلكاتهم.*
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*خوض حزب الوطن والإخوان المسلمين الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة يعد اعترافا بشرعية النظام الحالى، وهذا ما نحاول إقناع الاخوان المسلمين به لكى نوقف حمام الدماء الذى يسيل. 

بوابة الفجـــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلنت وزارة الداخلية حالة الطوارئ القصوى قبل ساعات من احتفال المصريين بعيد الأضحى المبارك بعدما انتهت قيادات الداخلية من وضع الخطة النهائية ، حيث سيتم نشر تشكيلات أمنية من الأمن المركزى وقوات الأمن العام ومدرعات جيش بمحيط الميادين الشهيرة والمساجد المعروفة لمواجهة تظاهرات "المحظورة" لإفساد فرحة المصريين.*
*فيما تكثف الخدمات الأمنية من تواجدها فى الساعات الأولى لتأمين المصلين لأداء صلاة العيد لاسيما فى المساجد الشهيرة التى تكتظ بالمصلين فى منطقة الأزهر والجمالية والرحمن الرحيم والفتح والنور بالعباسية، حيث سيتم تزويدها بكاميرات مراقبة لرصد أية أعمال شغب، كما سيتم تواجد عدد كبير من سيارات الإطفاء وقوات الحماية المدينة وخبراء المفرقعات للتعامل مع اية بلاغات، تحسبا لإعلان المحظورة تظاهرهم مما يعنى تجمعهم فى المساجد قبل انطلاقهم إلى الميادين.*
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*




*

*صورة لحجاج على جبل عرفات يشيرون بعلامة رابعة واضعين علامة رابعة التي يستخدمها أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمصر على المظلات و زجاجات المياه التي يستخدمونها .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ابنة «الشاطر» تدعو لجمع 30 مليون توقيع للمطالبة بعودة مرسي





*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا محرر المتحدون قام نيافة الأنبا بولا أسقف مدينة طنطا وتوابعها وممثل الكنيسة القبطية في لجنة الخمسين لوضع دستور مصر وعدد من القساوسة، أمس، *
*بزيارة لمسجد العارف بالله السيد البدوي بطنطا في إطار تبادل الزيارات بين المساجد والكنائس؛ للترابط والتآخي والتعاون وعدم التفرقة ودعم روح المحبة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين. *
*و نقلت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط عن الشيخ ربيع لاشين: إن نيافة الأنبا بولا هو الذي دعا لهذه الزيارة؛ حيث يحرص دائما على الترابط والوحدة الوطنية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان ينظمون وقفة بصور "مرسى" و"رابعة" أمام "الاستقامة" بالجيزة*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:06 
احتشد العشرات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، أمام مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة عقب أداء صلاة العيد رافعين صور الدكتور، محمد مرسى، وإشارات "رابعة العدوية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

قوات الجيش تغلق مداخل ومخارج ميدان "رابعة العدوية"
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:51 
شهد ميدان "رابعة العدوية" حالة من التشديدات الأمنية، فى الساعات الأولى من أول أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يغلق ميدان التحرير ويسمح للمصلين بالدخول لعمر مكرم* 
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:40 
سادت حالة من الهدوء بميدان التحرير، فى الساعات الأولى من اليوم المواكب لصلاة عيد الأضحى المبارك
 *اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*عدلى منصور والسيسى يؤديا صلاة العيد بمسجد القوات الجوية*​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

تمرد: غرفة عملياتنا للانتخابات فى حالة انعقاد دائم طوال أيام العيد
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:09 
قال محمد نبوى عضو اللجنة المركزية لحملة "تمرد"، إنهم لم يدعوا الشارع للاحتشاد لصلاة العيد فى 
التحرير والاتحادية، نظراً لما فعلته جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية يوم 6 أكتوبر
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى : كمائن على مداخل العاصمة لتأمين احتفالات العيد*
 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتشار أمنى مكثف بـ"رمسيس" لمنع التظاهر أو الاعتصام عقب صلاة العيد*
 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر بالداخلية : غلق "مصطفى محمود" ومنع إقامة ساحة لصلاة العيد به*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الحرس الجمهورى تغلق شارع "الميرغنى" وتدفع بـ4 دبابات*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبير عسكرى: توقيع صفقات عسكرية مع روسيا سيمثل رعبا كبيرا لأمريكا*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:59 
قال الخبير العسكرى اللواء جمال مظلوم، إن توقيع شراكة وصفقات عسكرية بين روسيا ومصر سيمثل رعبا كبيرا وضغطا على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وخاصة بعد قرارها بتعليق المساعدات العسكرية لمصر.
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

قالت الدكتورة ماجدة غنيم، أستاذ الاقتصاد والتنمية الريفية بجامعة عين شمس، عضو مجلس أمناء
 التيار الشعبى المصرى، إن الأزمة الاقتصادية التى تمر بها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية،
 ستؤثر على نفوذها الدولى كقوة اقتصادية وسياسية، على المستوى المتوسط والبعيد،
 ولكن لن تصل إلى مرحلة الإفلاس.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشادات بين "الإخوان" والمصلين بجامع عمرو بن العاص*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:43
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى بمصر القديمة بسبب مسيرة أعضاء "المحظورة"*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:53​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأيدى بين عناصر "المحظورة" والمصلين بسمنود عقب صلاة العيد*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:00

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يعزز قواته بمحيط ميدانى "عبد المنعم رياض" و"طلعت حرب"*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:00
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*عبد الحليم قنديل : نصوص قانون التظاهر متطابقة مع المعايير الدولية* 
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التضامن الأسبق : الجيش يحمى البلاد داخليًا وخارجيًا ولا يحكم*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:43

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمرد: ندعم قرار السيسى بعدم الترشح للرئاسة ونتمنى رئيسا مدنيا*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:00 
أيدت حركة تمرد قرار الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع بعدم الترشح إلى الرئاسة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمركز مدرعتين ومصفحتين بكوبرى المنيل تحسبًا لتظاهرات الإخوان*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:07

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*دراسة تحذر من انتشار ضغط الدم المرتفع بين الأطفال البدناء *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*دراسة بريطانية : الكارى يعالج نزلات البرد*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:44 

مع اقتراب فصل الشتاء وقوع الكثيرين فريسة لنزلات البرد المزعجة، تنصحك أحدث الأبحاث الطبية
*بأهمية الإكثار من تناول الكارى والبهارات الحارة للوقاية من هذه النزلات المؤرقة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*دراسة : ارتفاع معدلات الدخان والضباب فى الجو يضر القلب *
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:14

*دقت دراسة طبية ناقوس الخطر من ارتفاع مستويات التلوث بصورة خطيرة لتتضاعف معدلات الجزئيات الملوثة *
*والمعروفة باسم "الضباب الدخانى"، والتى تعمد على رفع مخاطر الإصابة بالنوبات القلبية ومشاكل القلب الخطيرة.*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*زيادة السمن أثناء إعداد الطعام خطر ويتسبب فى الأزمات القلبية*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:06 ​

*إضافة السمن البلدى والنباتى بنسب كثيرة إلى أنوع الطعام أخطر الخطوات التى تقوم بها* السيدات، عند إعداد الطعام، 
وكعادة مصرية تكثر العزومات والولائم فى العيد، وتحرص السيدات على زيادة نسب السمن فى الطعام 
لإعطائه مذاقا ونكهة طيبة. ​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*أخصائى أمراض جلدية : تمشيط الشعر بقوة يتلفه ويضر مسامه*
الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:11 
الشعر أبرز علامات جمال المرأة لذا لابد من الحفاظ عليه، وتمشيطه يجب أن يكون بهدوء حتى لا يصيبه أذى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصبار والفلفل الأحمر والعرقسوس لعلاج الصدفية*

الإثنين، 14 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:10
الصدفية من الأمراض الجلدية المزمنة و تظهر الإصابة على فروة الرأس والركبتين والمرفقين وأسفل الظهر والكاحل، وعلى أظافر اليدين والقدمين والصدر, وهي بقع حمراء تغطيها قشور لامعة سميكة تشبه الأصداف، ويصاحب هذه القشور حكة تزداد حدتها فى الأيام الباردة.
*وملامسة مريض الصدفية والاختلاط به لا يسبب عدوى.*
*وعصارة الصبار مفيدة للصدفية والأكزيما، وطريقته أن يخلط مع العسل ويستعمل كدهان خارجى. *
*والفلفل الأحمر الحار يعمل على تسكين الصدفية وتقليل نسبة الاحمرار والقشور.*
*والعرقسوس لعلاج الصدفية .. الطريقة أن يؤخذ مسحوق العرقسوس الناعم ويخلط مع فازلين طبى، بنسب متساوية ويدهن به مكان الاصابة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأطفال أكثر عرضة للالتهاب الكبدى الحاد نتيجة المأكولات الملوثة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشارى كبد  :  أحذر الإفراط فى تناول اللحوم الحمراء الدسمة*

*اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الابتسامة ذات الأسنان الناصعة البياض لها جاذبية وتحافظ على الفك*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*طبيب : على مرضى القلب عدم الإكثار من تناول اللحوم الحمراء *

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور خالد مصيلحى أستاذ العقاقير والنباتات الطبية بكلية الصيدلة جامعة مصر الدولية* فى وسط زحمة اللحوم يتناسى المصريون صحتهم.

وأشار إلى أن مرضى ضغط الدم والقلب والأوعية الدموية والسكر قد تتفاقم أعراض أمراضهم المزمنة *لكثرة تناولهم الدهون لدرجة لا يتحملها الجسم وأجهزته وتتراكم الدهون ويزداد ترسب الكولسترول فى الأوعية الدموية، ويرتفع ضغط الدم وقد تؤدى لحدوث تصلب شرايين وتكوين جلطات*، موضحا أن البعض يظن أن إزالة الدهون من اللحوم قبل طهيها يعتبر بمثابة الطريق الآمن لتناول اللحوم والوقاية من ضررها، ولكن واقع الأمر حتى إذا تم إزالة الدهون يقلل الآثار الضارة ولكن لن يمحيها، حيث إن اللحوم الحمراء بطبيعتها حتى لو حمراء تحتوى على نسبة من الدهون الضارة.

وأكد أن *الإكثار من تناول البروتين يرهق الكبد كثيرا ويصيبه بالخلل كما يسبب ضررا بالغا لمرضى الكب*د قد يسبب لهم الغيبوبة الكبدية بالنسبة لمرضى التليف الكبدى. 
وقدم  نصائح قد يكون لها تأثير إيجابى فى الإقلال من مخاطر تناول اللحوم:
- ضرورة إزالة كل الدهون المرئية باللحوم الحمراء قبل طهيها وضرورة تناول كميات معتدلة من اللحوم موزعة على عدة وجبات لإعطاء الفرصة للكبد وأجهزة الجسم لهضمها والتخلص من آثارها.

- إضافة عصير الليمون للشوربة بعد إزالة الدهون التى تطفو على سطحها كما يمكن إضافة الليمون للحوم المشوية مع ضرورة وضع اللحوم المشوية على البقدونس لقدرته على امتصاص نسبة من الدهون الموجودة باللحوم.

- ضرورى فى كل وجبة تناول طبق سلاطة يحتوى على نسبة عالية من الخضروات الغنية بالألياف والمواد المضادة للأكسدة فلابد أن يحتوى طبق السلاطة على كرنب وتفاح يقطع بقشره وطماطم وجرجير وبروكلى وخيار والفلفل الملون، ويتم تقليل الملح على السلاطة وتعويضه بإضافة كثير من عصير الليمون والزعتر وبعض قطع من فصوص الثوم الطازج الذى يمتاز بقدرته الهائلة فى خفض نسبة الكولسترول بالدم.

- إضافة صنف مع اللحوم يحتوى على بعض الخضروات المطهية على البخار ويضاف إليها قطرات من زيت الزيتون والليمون مثل الباذنجان والفلفل الملون والبروكلى والجزر والكوسة والخرشوف وكلها خضروات تمتاز بقدرتها على تنقية الجسم من السموم لتأثيرها المضاد للأكسدة.

- يمكن استبدال الأرز الأبيض بالأرز البنى فهويحتوي على نسبة من الألياف الخشنة التى تنظف جدار الجهاز الهضمى من تراكم أى سموم وتساعد فى هضم الطعام.

- ضرورة استبدال الخبز الأبيض بالخبز الأسمر الذى به نسبة عالية من الردة التى تعطى الإحساس بالشبع وتمنع حدوث الإمساك وسوء الهضم.

- تناول الخص والبرتقال والتفاح بين الوجبات ومحظور تناول الحلويات الشرقية بين الوجبات نظرا لاحتواءها على نسبة عالية من الدهون الضارة التى تتراكم مع دهون اللحوم، وتسبب أضرارا بالغة للجسم وأصحاب الأمراض المزمنة.

- استبدال القهوة والمشروبات الغازية بمشروبات تساعد على حرق الدهون والهضم مثل الشاى الأخضر والنعناع والبردقوش والقرفة والزنجبيل والعصائر الطازجة مثل عصير الرومان والتوت مع ملاحظة أن الزنجبيل والقرفة محظوران على الحوامل والمرضعات.

- النصائح السابقة لكى تؤتى ثمارها لابد من الحركة يوميا على الأقل نصف ساعة بممارسة رياضة المشى على أن يكون فى الهواء النقى لتزويد الجسم بالأكسيجين الضرورى لعمليات هضم وحرق الدهون مع ضرورة تناول كميات كافية من المياه النقية.

وأوصى مرضى القلب والسكر والأوعية الدموية ومرضى الكبد بمراجعة طبيبهم المعالج قبل تناول أى كمية من اللحوم وتحديد الجرعات الدوائية مع الطبيب والاتصال به عند الشعور بأى انتكاسة، أو أعراض جانبية مثل أى آلام بالصدر أو الدوخة أو سرعة ضربات القلب أو الشعور بعدم التركيز أو الدخول فى غيبوبة. 
*اليوم السابع*
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

القبض علي المتهم الأول بإطلاق آر بى جى على القمر الصناعى بالمعادى
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:06 
ألقي رجال المباحث بمديرية امن القاهرة القبض علي أحد العناصر الجهادية بالمعادي 
لإتهامه في واقعة ارتكاب حادث إطلاق "آر بي جي"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان" تلغى مسيرتها بمدينة نصر بسبب ضعف الحشود*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:15 
فشلت عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة أمام مسجد السلام بمدينة العاشر بمدينة نصر، فى حشد عناصرها، 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*خروج مساجين العفو الرئاسى دون احتفالات بسبب الحالة الأمنية* 
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:25 
لأول مرة ألغت مصلحة السجون اليوم، الثلاثاء، الاحتفالات المقررة بالعفو الرئاسى عن المساجين فى عيد الأضحى المبارك، وذلك بسبب توتر الحالة الأمنية التى تعانى منها البلاد الآن.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء التحقيق مع المتهم بإطلاق "آر بى جى" على مقر القمر الصناعى*

الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:31 
تباشر نيابة المعادى التحقيق مع المتهم فى واقعة إطلاق قذيفة "آر بى جى".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يكثف تواجده بمحيط السد العالى وخزان أسوان*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*إطلاق الألعاب النارية بمحيط قصر الاتحادية احتفالا بعيد الأضحى*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*يديعوت أحرونوت *
*نتنياهو: هناك أجزاء كبيرة فى أنحاء الوطن العربى لا تعتبر إسرائيل عد*وا

وأن هناك أمورا عديدة تكون الدول العربية وإسرائيل فى جبهة واحدة، مضيفا أنه من المتوقع أن يؤدى هذا التفاهم إلى إمكانية التوصل إلى حل بين الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*معاريف *
*"فيس بوك" تعتزم افتتاح فرع لها فى إسرائيل *
اشترت شركة "فيس بوك" الأمريكية شركة "أونافو" الإسرائيلية المتخصصة فى تكنولوجيا المعلومات وعلوم الاتصال، وتنوى الشركة افتتاح أول مكتب لها فى إسرائيل. و توقع خبراء فى الأسواق أن يتراوح حجمها ما بين 100 و200 مليون دولار.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*واشنطن تايمز:*
*عقيد أمريكى متقاعد: قطع المساعدات كشف تواطؤ إدارة أوباما مع الإخوان*

انتقد كين أولراد، عقيد أمريكى متقاعد، قرار إدارة الرئيس باراك أوباما بتعليق جزء من المساعدات العسكرية السنوية المقررة لمصر، مشيرا إلى أنه يكشف عن التعاملات السرية بين الإخوان والإدارة الأمريكية وربما حتى التواطؤ بينهما.

وتساءل أولراد فى مقال بالصحيفة عما إذا كان الجنون أو الجهل الإستراتيجى أو التعاطف الشخصى مع الإخوان المسلمين هو السبب فى هذا القرار الذى تم الإعلان عنه يوم الأربعاء الماضى. ويقول إنه أيا كانت المبررات، فإن هذا القرار المذهل يعود بالكفاءة السياسية لأمريكا جيلا إلى الوراء، كما أنه يهدد السلام فى منطقة غير مستقرة بالفعل.

وقال العقيد الأمريكى المتقاعد إن السبب الحقيقى للقرار الأمريكى لا علاقة له بدعم الإصلاحات الديمقراطية التى يبنيها المصريون بشكل جيد جدا لأنفسهم، لكن إدارة أوباما، كانت داعمة بشكل مريب إلى حد كبير للإخوان المسلمين ومتسامحة بشكل غريب مع أهداف سياستها الغريبة. وأشار إلى أن الصلة بين الإخوان وتنظيم القاعدة مفهومة جيدا، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*قطع المساعدات لن ينجح إلا فى إغضاب الجميع فى مصر

*قالت *صحيفة شيكاغو تربيون* إن قرار تعليق جزء من المساعدات الأمريكية لمصر بادرة مشوشة لن تنجح إلا فى إغضاب النظام المصرى الجديد والإخوان المسلمين، مشيرة إلى أن الجيش المصرى سينظر لتلك الخطوة، وهو محق فى ذلك، على أساس أنها توبيخ من الولايات المتحدة، فى حين أن الإسلاميين الذين يطالبون بعودة مرسى سيرونها مجرد استمرارا لدعم واشنطن للجيش، ومن ثم فإنه وقت تخسر فيه الولايات المتحدة بشكل كامل.

وترى الصحيفة أن كل شبر تتنازل عنه أمريكا دبلوماسيا فى مصر، وكل دولار تقوم بتعليقه يخلق فرصة لقائمة طويلة من الآخرين الذين سيسعون إلى نفوذ أكبر فى القاهرة، وتبدأ القائمة بروسيا وإيران والسعودية وتضم أيضا الجماعات الإرهابية التى تتجاوز الحدود.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*واشنطن بوست:
يجب اختبار التزام إيران بتخليها عن النووى قبل رفع العقوبات عنها

*دعت الصحيفة فى افتتاحيتها إلى ضرورة اختبار مدى التزام إيران بما أسمته عملية نزع أسلحتها قبل أن يتم رفع العقوبات الدولية المفروضة عليها بسبب برنامجها النووى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن العام" يضبط 312 قطعة سلاح و75 لغما ويعيد 15 سيارة مسروقة*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*إغلاق منتصف شارع الميرغنى.. وتعـزيزات أمنية فى محيط "الاتحادية"*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتشار أمنى مكثف أمام حدائق ومتنزهات العاصمة لمواجهة التحرش*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخرباوى يطالب بتطبيق الطوارئ على الإخوان.. ويؤكد: الجماعة فقدت عقلها*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*أسامة القوصى: "عصابة" الإخوان تحاول أذى المجتمع المصرى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الداخلية" : لا صحة لوجود إضراب داخل سجن "برج العرب"*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*"البناء والتنمية" : نجهز لمليونية "كشف الحساب" الجمعة المقبلة*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*هزة أرضية جديدة بقوة 6 ريختر تضرب الفلبين*

الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:32 
ضربت هزة أرضية جديدة اليوم الثلاثاء بقوة 6 درجات على مقياس ريختر الفلبين بعد ساعات من الزلزال

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسلمو إثيوبيا يؤدون صلاة عيد الأضحى وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس وزراء فرنسا يشارك فى احتفالات الأضحى ويصف الإسلام بـ"العظيم"* 
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:00 
حضر رئيس الوزراء الفرنسى جون مارك أيرولت ووزير الداخلية مانويل فالس، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، مراسم الاحتفال بعيد الأضحى المبارك بمسجد باريس الكبير
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعتقال 3 أشخاص ينتمون إلى خلية إرهابية فى فرنسا* 
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:57 
تم أمس الاثنين توقيف ثلاثة رجال يشتبه فى أنهم ينتمون إلى خلية إسلامية معروفة باسم كان-تورسى، التى اعتقل عدد من أعضائها المفترضين منذ 2012 .

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*تحقيقات نرويجية حول تورط أحد مواطنيها فى العملية الإرهابية فى نيروبى* 
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:42 
كشفت القناة الثانية النرويجية للأخبار (تى فى تو)، اليوم الثلاثاء، عن قيام السلطات النرويجية بالتحقيق فى احتمال تورط مواطن نرويجى أو أكثر فى العملية الإرهابية التى وقعت فى مركز (وست جيت) التجارى فى العاصمة الكينية نيروبى، والذى أسفر عن مقتل ما لا يقل عن 67 شخصا.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتفاع حصيلة ضحايا زلزال الفلبين إلى 73 قتيلا*
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:22 

قتل 73 شخصا على الأقل فى الزلزال القوى الذى ضرب، صباح الثلاثاء، وسط الفلبين فى إحدى المناطق السياحية فى البلاد كما أعلنت السلطات.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*دوريات أمنية مكثفة بـ"وسط البلد" لضبط المرور ومنع التحرش*


*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*كنائس ماليزية تتحدى حكم محكمة بقصر استخدام كلمة "الله" للمسلمين فقط*
تعهدت الكنائس فى الولايتين الماليزيتين بالاستمرار فى استخدام كلمة "الله"، فى خطوة تعتبر تحدياً لقرار المحكمة الماليزية، الذى صدر خلال الأسبوع الحالى، إذ أفاد أن الكلمة لا يمكن استخدامها - "الرب"- بالديانة المسيحية.
ووصف رئيس أساقفة الكنيسة الإنجيلية فى جنوب شرق آسيا داتوك بولى لابوك القرار بأنه "غير مسؤول تماما، ومهين بشكل صارخ". وقال لابوك فى بيان إن "المسيحيين فى صباح وساراواك سيواصلون عبادة "الله" حتى يوم الدينونة"، ماذا ستفعلون حيال ذلك؟"​
*اليوم السابع*

​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتفعت حصيلة ضحايا الزلزال القوى الذى ضرب وسط الفلبين فى سابق اليوم الثلاثاء، وبلغت قوته 7.2 درجة على مقياس ريختر إلى 85 قتيلا.

وذكرت شبكة "إيه بى سى نيوز" الأمريكية أن الهزة الأرضية القوية تسببت فى تدمير العديد من المبانى والطرق والجسور بالبلاد، مشيرة إلى أن العشرات قد لقوا مصرعهم فى جزيرة "بوهول" وإقليم "سيبو" وجزيرة "سيكيجور".*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

أنقذت البحرية الإيطالية نحو 300 مهاجر فى المياه بين صقلية وليبيا اليوم الثلاثاء، فيما نشرت الحكومة سفنا وطائرات بدون طيار للمساعدة فى تجنب مزيد من كوارث السفن التى أغرقت بالفعل مئات الأشخاص هذا الشهر. 
وذكر بيان للبحرية أن فرقاطة وزورق دورية أبحرا فى وقت متأخر من مساء أمس الاثنين، عندما استخدم زورقان منفصلان يحملان مهاجرين هواتف تعمل بالأقمار الصناعية فى إجراء اتصال طلبا للنجدة. وتم انتشالهما وتوجيههما إلى جزيرة لامبيدوزا الجنوبية اليوم الثلاثاء.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

أبدى أندرى أيو، لاعب وسط المنتخب الغانى، وأوليمبيك مرسيليا الفرنسى، ثقته فى قدرة منتخب بلاده على تحقيق الفوز أمام مصر، فى المباراة التى تجمعهما مساء اليوم، بمدينة "كوماسى" الغانية"، فى "ذهاب" الدور الفاصل، بالتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لمونديال 2014 بالبرازيل، فى ظل الدعم المتوقع من جانب جماهير "البلاك ستارز".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الوقت يقترب من النفاد، وبعد 48 ساعة سيتم الإعلان عن الحجم الحقيقى للمشكلة المالية الأمريكية التى يعانى منها حاليا، العالم، حيث يحبس الملايين أنفاسهم انتظارا ليوم 17 أكتوبر الحالى وهو الموعد الذى تم تحديده للاقتصاد الأمريكى، إما أن يحتفظ بكونه أكبر الاقتصاديات العالمية، أو أن ينهار وتدخل أمريكا ومختلف دول العالم أزمة اقتصادية جديدة، كما حدث فى عام 2008، هذا الموعد الذى حددته وزارة الخزانة الأمريكية موعدا لاستنفاذها تدابيرها المؤقتة، بشأن تبنى أو رفض موضوع رفع سقف الدين. ​

17 أكتوبر إما أن يسمح للاقتصاد الأمريكى بالخروج من عنق الزجاجة، أو أن تتخلى واشنطن عن السداد مسببة وضعا كارثيا للدول النامية التى ستدخل فى منحدر مالى حالى خاصة تلك الدول التى يرتبط اقتصادها ارتباطا مباشرا بالاقتصاد الأمريكى، فموضوع سقف الدين العام يعتبر مسألة دولية تمس اقتصاديات معظم الدول، ويبلغ حاليا 7,16 تريليون دولار، وهو قريب من حجم الناتج المحلى، إلا أنه لا يفى بتسديد الالتزامات المالية المترتبة على واشنطن، وبالتالى تتعرض للتخلف عن السداد إذا لم يتم رفع سقف الدين العام.

ورفع سقف الدين العام يواجه تصفية حسابات بين إدارة أوباما الديمقراطية وبين خصومه الجمهوريين وخاصة اعتراضهم على برنامج الرعاية الصحية أو ما يعرف بـ"أوباما كير" حيث وضع مجلس النواب الذى يسيطر عليه الجمهوريون الميزانية رهينة فى مقابل رفض إقرار برنامج الرعاية الصحية فى الموازنة الجديدة، حيث تعتبر هى سبب الأزمة الرئيسى، ونتيجة فشل الكونجرس فى إقرار الموازنة الجديدة توقفت جزء من نشاطات الحكومة الاتحادية. 
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*"شعبة اللحوم": ارتفاع أسعار ذبح الأضاحى 50 جنيها للخراف و100 للأبقار* 
قال محمد شرف عضو شعبة اللحوم بغرفة القاهرة التجارية، إن أسعار ذبح الأضاحى ارتفعت خلال عيد الأضحى؛ بسبب ارتفاع أسعار الأبقار والخراف، نتيجة ارتفاع معدلات السحب ونقص المعروض نسبيا

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

حدد سعر الذهب فى جلسة القطع الصباحية فى لندن، اليوم الثلاثاء، عند 1255.50 دولار للأوقية (الأونصة)، انخفاضا من 1285.50 دولار فى جلسة القطع السابقة.
وبلغ سعر الذهب عند الإغلاق السابق فى نيويورك 1272.79 دولار للأوقية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*أبو تريكة: أعد كل المصريين بنتيجة إيجابية أمام غانا*

الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:33 
هنأ الكابتن محمد أبو تريكة، صانع ألعاب النادى الأهلى ومنتخب مصر، الشعب المصرى بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*إحالة 50 تاجرا بالقاهرة إلى النيابة لعدم التزامهم بالأسعار الاسترشادية *
الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:49 
أحال قطاع الرقابة والتوزيع بوزارة التموين والتجارة الداخلية 50 تاجرًا للنيابة العامة، بسبب عدم التزامهم بالأسعار الاسترشادية للخضروات والفاكهة التى حددتها الحكومة، وذلك بمناطق شبرا والنزهة ومصر الجديدة. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*رجل مسن يبكى على قبر عبد الناصر : "اصحى يا أبو خالد"*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*إقبال ضعيف على حديقة الفسطاط.. وانتشار التحرش والمعاكسات*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*تناول لحم الضأن مشويا يقلل من أضراره*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*التدخين والكحوليات وراء سرطان البنكرياس ومرضى السكر الأكثر إصابة به*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*قبل ساعة من انطلاق مباراة منتخبى غانا ومصر فى ذهاب المرحلة النهائية للتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لمونديال البرازيل 2014،*
* شهد استاد "بابا يارا" الذى يستضيف اللقاء سقوط للأمطار بنسبة قليلة. *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الأمريكى بوب برادلى المدير الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى، طلب من الجهاز الإدارى للمنتخب 
اصطحاب أحذية المطر، تحسباً لهذا الموقف.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكرنب والقرنبيط يوقيان من الجرعات الكيميائية العلاجية العالية *

توصل فريق من العلماء الأمريكيين إلى احتواء الكرنب والقرنبيط والبروكلى على مركبات طبيعية تعمل على 
حماية مرضى السرطان من الآثار الجانبية للجرعات المرتفعة والضارة من العلاج الكيميائى والإشعاعى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهمية تناول وجبة الإفطار حتى مع عدم الإحساس بالجوع*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*القناة الثانية بالتلفزيون تذيع مباراة غانا ومصر كاملة*

الثلاثاء، 15 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:48

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*سيولة مرورية بشوارع القاهرة لمتابعة مباراة مصر وغانا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*وفاة ابوا اسماعيل عن عمر يناهز 54

 النهار
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وفاة ابوا اسماعيل عن عمر يناهز 54
> 
> النهار
> *​



*بيتهيألى يا عياد الداخليه كذبت الخبر​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بيتهيألى يا عياد الداخليه كذبت الخبر​*


*وبتقوليها في وشي :t26:
*​


----------



## soul & life (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اخيرا فرحت فيك يا عياد ونزلت خبر مش صحيح
وحياتك بقا كون دقيق فى معلوماتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*مقتل 8 من بينهم وزير العدل الباكستانى في هجوم انتحارى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشهاد 4 وإصابة 18 مجندا فى انقلاب سيارة أمن مركزى فى طريقها لدلجا
لا يزال الدم المصرى رخيص .......إلى متى يا رب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*ميليشيات ليبية تتحفظ على أكثر من 20 سائقا مصريا بالقرب من بنغازى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*تداولت الصفحة الرسمية للشهيد جابر جيكا بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك» وعدد من النشطاء خبرًا عن وفاة «أبو الثوار» بالسويس بعد صراع مع المرض. 
* *ولم يتم التأكد حتى الآن من صحة الخبر وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل.... *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*أخبار 19 أكتوبر *

*المتحدث العسكرى : سيارة مفخخة استهدفت مبنى المخابرات بالإسماعيلية*

*لأمن الوطنى يبحث عن المتورطين فى حادث مبنى المخابرات بالإسماعيلية*

*تمكن رجال المباحث ببنى سويف من إحباط محاولة تهريب 11 متهماً من البلطجية، بعد قيام نحو 10 من البلطجية بإطلاق النيران*

*العثور على سياره أخرى مفخخة قرب مبنى المخابرات بالإسماعيلية*

*جهود دبلوماسية مصرية للإفراج عن 20 مصريا مخطوفين بليبيا*

*فرضت أجهزة الأمن وقوات الجيش حاجزًا أمنيًا فى محيط مبنى المخابرات الحربية بالإسماعيلية*

*قال أحد السائقين المختطفين فى ليبيا، إنه تم احتجاز 75 سيارة نقل و6 سيارات نصف نقل، و10 مكيروباص و150 سائقا مصريا فى ليبيا.*

*عمرو موسى:*
* لجنة الصياغة بـ"الخمسين" أوشكت على الانتهاء من عملها**.*


*قيادى بالنور: الإخوان نقضوا اتفاقهم معنا وزوروا انتخابات البرلمان*


*خبير عسكرى: تفجير الإسماعيلية أحد نتائج اجتماع التنظيم الدولى للإخوان*


*مصادر بـ"السكة الحديد": الأمن مازال يعترض على عمل القطارات بالكامل*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*استمرت قوات الأمن من الجيش والشرطة فى غلق ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الأحد، بالرغم من انتهاء ساعات حظر التجوال*​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية: تنسيق مع الجيش لضبط منفذى تفجير المخابرات بالإسماعيلية*

الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فتح معبر رفح اليوم ولمدة 5 أيام*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:47
يبدأ اليوم فتح معبر رفح البرى، اعتبارا من الساعة التاسعة صباحا، ولمدة خمسة أيام​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن العام": ضبط 207 قطع سلاح وتنفيذ 3305 أحكام قضائية خلال 24 ساعة*

الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:10 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*شرطة الكهرباء تضبط 212 ألف قضية سرقة تيار خلال 3 أشهر*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:14

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*توافد طالبات الدراسات الإسلامية بالأزهر استعدادا للتظاهر* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:15 
بدأت العديد من طالبات كلية الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة فى الإعداد والتجهيز لتنظيم تظاهرة.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأحوال المدنية" تصدر 732 ألف بطاقة رقم قومى فى شهر*

نفذ قطاع مصلحة الأحوال المدنية خطة تطوير النظام، وذلك بإصدار الوثائق المميكنة باستخدام الرقم القومى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحد المختطفين بليبيا : الخاطفون طالبوا بالإفراج عن17 ليبيا مسجونين بمصر*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:18

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يواصل إغلاق مداخل التحرير.. وشلل تام بالحركة المرورية * 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:37 
تواصل قوات الجيش صباح الأحد، إغلاق مداخل ميدان التحرير بالأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية وتمركزت المدرعات بكثافة شديدة فى جميع الطرق المؤدية للميدان

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الكهرباء": إضافة 3400 ميجاوات للشبكة القومية لمواجهة صيف 2014*

الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:54 
أعلنت وزارة الكهرباء والطاقة، أنه ستتم إضافة 3400 ميجاوات للشبكة الكهربائية القومية ضمن خطة قطاع الكهرباء لمواجهة أحمال صيف 2014

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء تظاهر طلاب "المحظورة" بـ"علوم عين شمس" للإفراج عن زملائهم* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:10 
بدأ منذ قليل تظاهر طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، بجامعة عين شمس بحرم كلية العلوم، وذلك للمطالبة بالإفراج عن الطلاب المحبوسين.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن جامعة الأزهر يغلق مبنى الإدارة تحسباً لاقتحام طلاب "المحظورة"‎* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:11 
قرر أمن جامعة الأزهر إغلاق أبواب المقر الإدارى، وذلك تحسباً لحدوث أى محاولات اقتحام له، 
بعد بدء تظاهر طلاب جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء نظر استئناف أبو إسلام ونجله فى قضية ازدراء الأديان فور وصولهما* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:18 
بدأت منذ قليل محكمة جنح مستأنف مصر الجديدة بمحكمة شمال القاهرة بالعباسية، برئاسة المستشار 
تامر عاطف، نظر استئناف الداعية أحمد عبد الله الملقب بـ"أبو إسلام

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس أبو إسماعيل وماضى وآخرين 15 يوما فى أحداث بين السرايات* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:47 
أمر المستشار مدحت مكى رئيس نيابة جنوب الجيزة الكلية اليوم الأحد، بتجديد حبس5 قيادات بجماعة 
الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة المتهمين فى أحداث منطقة بين السرايات 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يجبر طلاب الإخوان على التراجع إلى داخل جامعة الأزهر* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:46 
تمكنت قوات الجيش المتواجدة فى محيط النصب التذكارى للجندى المجهول، منذ قليل، من دفع 
طلاب جماعة الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر، المتظاهرين منذ الصباح

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*تظاهر طلاب "المحظورة" أمام "ألسن عين شمس"*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:43

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*"تمرد" : الجماعة تستغل حشود الألتراس لخدمة أهدافها* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" يتظاهرون أمام تجارة القاهرة للإفراج عن المحبوسين* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:38 
تجمع طلاب الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة بجامعة القاهرة، أمام مدرج "هـ.و" بكلية التجارة، 
للمطالبة بالإفراج عن الطلاب المحبوسين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

إصابة مواطن فى الهجوم الإرهابى على حافلة جنود بشمال سيناء
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:33 
قال أهالى من مدينة الشيخ زويد، إن أحد المواطنين أصيب جراء تعرضه لرصاص متطاير أثناء 
عملية الهجوم التى نفذها إرهابيون

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*دفاع متهم بـ"أرض الطيارين" :  تحاكمون موكلى وهو من دافع عن أرض مصر *

الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 -

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء نظر محاكمة الجاسوس الأردنى بشار أبو زيد داخل غرفة المداولة * 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 -

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*تواصل الإغلاق الجزئى لطريق العريش رفح الدولى لليوم الـ11 على التوالى*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:16 
تواصل لليوم الحادى عشر على التوالى إغلاق أجزاء بطريق العريش رفح الدولى، والذى ترتكز به قوات أمنية 
ونقاط تفتيش، وهى منطقة الريسة شرق العريش، ومنطقة الخروبة بين مدينتى الشيخ زويد والعريش

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*اجتماع لمديرية أمن أجدابيا الليبية لبحث أزمة السائقين المصريين* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط راكب سورى بالمطار بحوزته 5 سبائك ذهبية قبل تهريبها إلى أسطنبول*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:14 
تمكنت السلطات الأمنية بمطار القاهرة الدولى اليوم الأحد، من ضبط راكب سورى وبحوزته
5 سبائك ذهبية قبل تهريبها إلى أسطنبول

*اليوم السابع*
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" يقطعون طريق النصر..والجيش يمنعهم من التقدم لـ"رابعة"*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:53 
قطع عدد من طلاب الأزهر، التابعين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، طريق النصر 
أمام الجامعة، بموازاة النصب التذكارى للجند المجهول بمدينة نصر.
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*كمل جميلك: "الشاطر" يدير حملة من محبسه لتشويه صورة الجيش* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:57

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التموين" تعلن انتهاء فترة الأوكازيون الصيفى وتحيل أصحاب محال للنيابة*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:19 
أعلن الدكتور محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية انتهاء فترة الأوكازيون الصيفى والذى 
بدأ منتصف شهر أغسطس الماضى واستمر شهرين. 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

"التعليم": تخفيف المناهج بشمال سيناء مراعاة لتأخير الدراسة
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:57​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*50 شركة عالمية ومحلية لتوفير 10 آلاف فرصة عمل بملتقى توظيف الشباب*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:54​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الخارجية يجدد الدعوة لإخلاء منطقة الشرق الأوسط من أسلحة الدمار الشامل*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:16 
وجه نبيل فهمى وزير الخارجية خطابات رسمية إلى كل من الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية، والسكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة، ووزراء خارجية الدول الخمس دائمة العضوية.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*صحيفة إسبانية: محاكمة مرسى حدث سياسى أكثر أهمية من مبارك* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:52 
قالت صحيفة "النويبو إيرلالد" إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة تواجه موجة من الدعوى القضائية لم يسبق لها مثيل فى تاريخها، والتى تهدد بسجن العديد من قادتها لسنوات، أو السجن مدى الحياة، فى الوقت أيضا التى تقوم فيه السلطات المدعومة من الجيش بمحاولة سحق الجماعة بشكل نهائى، وذلك بتهمة التحريض على العنف والإرهاب.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الليمون والعسل والبقدونس للتخلص من رائحة الفم الكريهة* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:05
 
هناك بعض الوصفات الطبيعية للتخلص من رائحة الفم الكريهة، ومنها غسول الفم الطبيعى بالعسل والليمون 
للتخلص من الرائحة، حيث تعصر ليمونة كاملة ويضاف عصيرها لنصف كوب من الماء الدافئ ويضاف 
إليهما ملعقة كبيرة من عسل النحل وتمزج جيدا ويغسل الفم بهذا الغسول عدة مرات فى اليوم.
مضغ البقدونس يمتص أية رائحة كريهة، وخاصة بعد الأطعمة قوية الرائحة مثل البصل والثوم، 
كذلك مضغ لبان الدكر يقوى الأسنان، ويحسن أداء اللثة ويعطر الفم واللسان.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*مغلى الشعير يمنع تكون الحصوات فى الكلى ويعمل على غسلها*

يساعد الشعير على التخلص من الأملاح ويمنع تكوين الحصوات فى الكلى، ويعمل على غسلها وتنظيفها من أى شوائب قد تتسبب لها فى الإصابة بالانسداد أو الفشل الكلوى. 

وينصح بغلى حبوب الشعير فى المياه لفترة تتراوح من 20 إلى 30 دقيقة. وشربه يوميا قبل وجبة الإفطار. 

أن شرب مشروب حبوب الشعير المغلى أفضل بكثير من تناوله مصنعا ومعبأ، حيث يكون خاليا من المواد الحافظة والنكهة، محرزا نتائج أعلى فى علاج المرضى بالكلى لأنه خام وطبيعى.  

ويضاف الزعتر أو النعناع الأخضر الطازج أو البقدونس أو الكرفس لمغلى حبوب الشعير إذا كان مذاقه غير محبب، *ولكن بعد الانتهاء تماما من غليه بعدة دقائق* ليضفى مذاقا جيدا عليه ويحمى العنصر المضاف من تطاير الفائدة منه.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فوائد "الفازلين الطبى " للبشرة مع دخول فصل الشتاء*

" الفازلين الطبى بأنواعه المختلفة،تعمل على ترطيب الجسم بشكل طبيعى وإمداده بالزيوت والدهنيات التى يحتاجها، لكى يتخلص من مشكلات عدم الترطيب والجفاف فى فصل الشتاء ". 

أهمية الفازلين مع دخول فصل الشتاء، وقبل أن يصاب الجسم بالجفاف التام والبشرة بالتشقق الكامل، ويفضل استعماله بشكل مكثف فى هذه الأيام حتى لا تعانى البشرة طوال فصل الشتاء. 

تدفئة الفازلين الطبى عن طريق وضع العلبة فى مياه دافئة وهى محكمة الغلق، وادهنى الأماكن التى تعانى فيها من التشققات والخشونة الظاهرة ولبس الملابس القطنية عليها. وضعى الفازلين على تشققات الكعبين والكوعين والركبتين وتشققات الوجه. 

احرصى على حمل عبوة من الفازلين من أى نوع فى حقيبتك وأنتى فى العمل حتى يمكنك دهن اليدين بعد غسلها بالمياه الدافئة كل فترة، وهناك بعض الأنواع من الفازلين التى تحتوى على رائحة جيدة حتى يمكنك التعطر، أيضا بها فضلا عن ترطيبها للجلد.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشارى :  مرض السكر يؤثر فى العظام لأنه يصيب الخلايا الغضروفية*
يؤثر مرض السكر فى العظام تأثيرا مباشرا مستمرا، فهو يؤثر فى الخلايا الغضروفية الموجودة.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*النساء تفضل العلاج التحفظى عن الاستئصال الكلى فى حالات الأورام السرطانية *

تبلغ نسبة سرطان الثدى 23% من كل أنواع السرطان التى تصيب السيدات، والسؤال الهام هل يجب استئصال الثدى عند اكتشاف الورم؟

يقول د. شريف نبيل أخصائى الجراحة العامة وجراحة المناظير والسمنة مستشفى مصر للطيران، قد ظهرت الجراحة التحفظية لأورام الثدى منذ عدة عقود وهى تعتمد على استئصال الورم فقط واستئصال الغدد الليمفاوية الأبطية والحفاظ على بقية الثدى ثم الخضوع لعلاج أشعاعى.​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ذكرت صحيفة الديلى تليجراف البريطانية، أن دواء جديدا يمكن أن يقى من سرطان الثدى، وصفه خبراء بأنه إنجاز عظيم بسبب قدرته على مساعدة ملايين النساء.

العلماء أكدوا أن حبوب HRT تمثل "أملا كبيرا" للنساء حول العالم، لأن العقاقير الحالية التى تتناولها النساء ممن اقتربن من سن اليأس، كثير ما تم ربطها بارتفاع خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدى.

وقال خبراء إنهم يعتقدون أن تلك الحبوب يمكنها أيضا حماية ملايين من الناجيات من سرطان الثدى، ممن فضلن، بسبب الآثار الجانبية التوقف عن تناول الدواء على المدى الطويل لمنع عودة إصابتهن بالمرض.

التجارب شملت 6 آلاف سيدة، وجدت أن الحبوب الجديدة تقلل بشكل كبير أعراض سن اليأس ومعدلات هشاشة العظام. وبالتجارب على الفئران، فإن العقار المستخدم فى الولايات المتحدة ويجرى النظر حاليا لاستخدامه فى المملكة المتحدة، منع نمو الأورام السرطانية

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصوم وسيلة جديدة لعلاج بعض الأمراض السرطانية *​

كشف البروفسور الأمريكى "فالتر - دى – لونجو" المتخصص فى دراسة الشيخوخة فى جامعة كاليفورنيا من خلال دراسته على الفئران، 
أن متابعة الصوم فى ظروف محددة "لا تأكل ولا تشرب المياه" لمدة يومين قبل جلسة الكيماوى تحميه من الآثار الجانبية للكيماوى ذلك لأن الصوم يضغط على الخلايا التى تحتوى على الورم، بحيث تصبح ضعيفة بينما الخلايا السليمة تستطيع أن تأخذ راحتها كما يؤدى الصوم إلى خفض نسبة الجلوكوز، ويحسن من المناعة.​ 
والصوم منتشر فى ألمانيا بنسبة 15% إلى 20% وأثبتت العديد من الدراسات التى أجريت لدى الغرب أن ثلثى المرضى يشعرون بتحسن بسبب الصوم.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحالة النفسية السيئة تعمل على ضعف المناعة *

تأثير التوتر والانفعال، يعرض الجسم وخاصة الجهاز المناعى للضعف والانهيار، الذى يؤدى إلى الإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض بدءًا من تكرار إصابته بفيروس الأنفلونزا عدة مرات فى الموسم الواحد، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*عسل النحل علاج فعال للأنفلونزا وطارد للبلغم *

العسل يحتوى على مضادات الأكسدة، بالإضافة إلى مضادات البكتيريا، كما يحتوى العسل على سكريات مثل الجلوكوز والفركتوز، وكذلك على معادن مختلفة مثل الماغنيسيوم، البوتاسيوم، الكالسيوم، الحديد، والفوسفات، مضيفة أن العسل يحتوى على العديد من الفيتامينات مثل فيتامين ب 1، ب 2، ب6، ب5، ب3، وفيتامين سى.

إن استخدامات العسل فى المجالات والنواحى الطبية كثيرة، فيمكن استخدامه فى المساعدة على التئام الجروح، وعلاج الحروق، وعلاج القدم السكرى، مشيرة إلى إمكانية استخدام العسل فى علاج أعراض الأنفلونزا، خاصة التهاب الحلق والمجارى الهوائية العلوية، حيث يعمل على محاربة البكتيريا وعلى زيادة نعومة الأغشية المبطنة لهذه المناطق مما يساعد على لفظ المخاط غير المرغوب فيه منها أثناء التعرض لنزلات البرد.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

مصدر: الرئاسة تنتظر رأى مجلس الدولة فى قانون التظاهر وتتجه لتأجيله

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*كر وفر بين الأمن وطلاب "المحظورة" بطريق النصر.. ووقوع حالات إغماء‎*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:46 
يشهد محيط جامعة الأزهر عند البوابة الرئيسية على طريق النصر والمنصة 
حالة من الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن وطلاب الإخوان المسلمين​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*"كمل جميلك" : جمعنا 15 مليون توقيع لترشيح "السيسى" رئيسًا للجمهورية*

الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:45

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*إضراب طلاب الجامعة الفرنسية للمطالبة بإقالة عميد كلية تجارة*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المفرقعات": استخدام400كجم "تى إن تى" لتفجير"المخابرات" بالإسماعيلية*

الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:27 
قال مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الإسماعيلية، إن تقرير إدارة المفرقعات لفحص آثار تفجير سيارة 
ملغومة أمام مبنى المخابرات الحربية أمس 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يجدد إطلاق "الغاز" داخل جامعة الأزهر لتفريق طلاب "المحظورة"*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:26 
جددت قوات الأمن هجومها على طلاب جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة"، المتظاهرين داخل 
جامعة الازهر عند بوابة النصر الرئيسية،

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعتصام طلاب "المحظورة" بعلوم حلوان للإفراج عن زملائهم المحبوسين*

الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" ينهون تظاهرهم بمبنى كلية الألسن بجامعة عين شمس*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:08 

أنهى منذ قليل طلاب الإخوان تظاهرهم داخل مبنى كلية الألسن بجامعة عين شمس، وذلك للمطالبة بالإفراج 
عن الطلاب المعتقلين والقصاص للشهداء

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" بـ"الأزهر" يحاولون اقتحام مبنى إدارة الجامعة*

الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:07

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

​ 
*الأمن يوافق على تشغيل حركة القطارات بين القاهرة والإسكندرية الثلاثاء*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*تواصل عبور مئات الفلسطينيين من معبر رفح*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:59 
تتواصل حركة عبور الفلسطينيين بين مصر وقطاع غزة من معبر رفح الذى تم تشغيله صباح اليوم.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*إنقاذ 254 مهاجراً مصرياً وسورياً قبالة سواحل صقلية*

الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:52 
أنقذ حوالى 254 مهاجراً مصرياً وسورياً، من بينهم 94 قاصراً، فجر الأحد، كانوا يبحرون على متن زورق يحمل أكثر من طاقته

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" يهشمون سيارات الموظفين وواجهة إدارة جامعة الأزهر* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية : فض اعتصام طلاب الأزهر بطريق النصر وفتح الطريق* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:42 
أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أن قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين محيط جامعة الأزهر تمكنت منذ قليل من فض اعتصام طلاب جامعة الأزهر فى طريق 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر بـ"المحظورة" تنفى اختيارها "الأخوان مكى" وسيطا مع الحكومة* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:25 
نفت مصادر بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ما تردد حول اختيار الأخوان "مكى"، المستشاران أحمد ومحمود مكى كوسيط لإيصال مطالب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلى الحكومة.
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخارجية تتواصل مع الجانب الليبى لضمان سلامة المحتجزين فى أجدابيا* 
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسؤول سعودى: الاستثمارات الأمريكية فى المملكة تقدر بـ 30 مليار ريال*​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأوبزرفر : الاغتيالات تدفع ليبيا نحو حرب أهلية بعد عامين على مقتل القذافى*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

قرر المستشار ياسر التلاوي، المحامي العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة، تجديد حبس كل من أبو العلا ماضي، رئيس حزب الوسط، وعبد المنعم عبد المقصود، المحامي، ومحمد العمدة، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، وحلمي الجزار، القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات.
وجهت النيابة للمتهمين تهم التحريض على قتل 36 من الأهالي بمنطقة بين السرايات، بينهم ضابط شرطة وإصابة أكثر من 120 آخرين، وإطلاق الرصاص على قوات الشرطة، ومقاومة السلطات والتجمهر والبلطجة في أحداث بين السرايات.

*الاهرام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*انطلقت قوات الأمن في حملة مبكرة من صباح اليوم، متجهة لقرية تابعة لواحة الداخلة للقبض *
*على القيادي الهارب عصام العريان.*

*الدستور*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" يقتحمون مبنى "القبة الرئاسى" بجامعة القاهرة*
الأحد، 20 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:46
​
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*شّن مسلحون مجهولون اليوم الأحد، هجومًا علي قافلة عسكريه كان يستقلها عدد من الجنود بالقرب من *
*مدينة الشيخ زويد،**مما أسفر عن إصاباتهم.*
*وقالت مصادر أمنيه إنه جرى نقل ثلاثة أفراد من الأمن بينهم ضابط إلى مستشفى العريش العسكرى إثر الهجوم المسلح.*
*وأوضحت أن قوات الأمن أنتشرت في المنطقه لتمشيط المداخل والممرات الرئيسيه إثر الهجوم المسلح*​

*دنيا الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شهدت الجيزة عصر اليوم شللا مروريا واختناقا بمعظم الطرق والمحاور، كما شهدت العديد من الطرق حوادث 
نتيجة التزاحم الشديد؛ مما تسبب فى زيادة حدة الأزمة المرورية بالطريق الدائري ومحور 26 يوليو.
 
*صدى البلد*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*تستطيعي أن تخسري 10 كجم في شهر واحد ..حقيقية فقط اتبعي هذه الحمية الغذائيه*
*وجبة الإفطار :*
*قطعة من التوست + بيضة مسلوقة + طبق من السلطة الخضراء أو حبة من الفاكهة*
*الغداء:*
*النشويات: 3 ملاعق كبيرة من الأرز أو المكرونة*
*البروتين: ربع دجاجة محمر أو مطهو بالبخار، أو سمكتين متوسطي الحجم، أو علبة صغيرة من التونة خاصة بأصحاب الرجيم دون زيت، أو بيضتان مسلوقتان.*
*الخضار: طبق من السلطة الخضراء الطازجة، أو طبق من الخضار المطهوه بواسطة البخار.*
*الفاكهة: بعد انتهاء وجبة الغداء بساعة يمكن تناول حبة من الفاكهة.*
*العشاء:*
*كأس من الزبادي الطبيعي أو بيضة مسلوقة، أو قطعة من التوست مع السلطة الخضراء الطازجة، أو حبتان من الفاكهة.*
*بمواظبتك على هذه الحمية الغذائية يوميا و لمدة شهر، ستحصلين على إنقاص وزنك بما يقارب 10 كيلو، لكن عليك ألا تنسي أن ممارسة الرياضة يلعب دورا كبيرا لأنها تكمل مفعول الرجيم، لذا يجب على الأقل ممارسة رياضة المشي بشكل يومي لمدة 30 دقيقة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*نجحت جهود السفارة المصرية بليبيا، اليوم الأحد، فى إنهاء أزمة احتجاز السائقين المصريين لدى عناصر *
*تابعة لبعض القبائل بمدينة أجدابيا الليبية.
*
*وقال السفير المصرى لدى ليبيا، إن السفارة نجحت بالتعاون والتواصل مع عدد من القبائل الفاعلة فى الشرق،*
*والشيخ عادل الفايدى رئيس لجنة التواصل الاجتماعى المصرية الليبية، وكذلك مع وزارة الخارجية *
*الليبية فى إنهاء أزمة احتجاز السائقين المصرية ومغادرتهم أجدابيا إلى مصر. *
​
*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*جددت اليوم الأحد نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى، حبس كل من محمد صلاح سلطان، *
*نجل القيادى الإخوانى صلاح سلطان، وسامح مصطفى عبد العليم ومحمد محمد مصطفى العادلى، وعبد الله *
*أحمد محمد إسماعيل الفخرانى 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق فى واقعة اتهامهم مع قيادات *
*الجماعة المحظورة بنشر بيانات وأخبار كاذبة، والانضمام إلى جماعة مسلحة *
*على خلاف أحكام القانون والدستور*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*علمت الدستور أن جماعة الإخوان المحظورة تسعى لنشر الفوضى في البلاد في ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود 19 نوفمبر *
*القادم ، وذلك من خلال استخدام الأولتراس والوايت نايتس وتصعيد المظاهرات في الجامعات وايضا *
*التواجد المكثف وافتعال اعمال الشغب والعنف بالقرب من استاد الدفاع الجوى .*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*طالب ثروت الخرباوي،القيادي المنشق عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حكومة الببلاوي *
*ونظام الدولة المصرية باعتقال قيادات طلاب الإخوان المسلمين في جامعة الأزهر وكل الجامعات المصرية *
*التي يمارسون فيها أعمال الشغب، إعمالاً لحالة الطوارئ التي تلغي التظاهرات تماماً لاسيما إن *
*كان هدفها هو "تقويض" الدولة، و لم تظهر لها الآن أهداف أو مطالب أخرى واضحة.

"صدى البلد"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

نفـى الدكتور شريف شوقى المستشار الاعلامى لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء صحة ما تردد حول 
اعتزام الحكومة زيادة أسعار الكهرباء أو رفع الدعم عن أية .
وأكد وزير الكهرباء والطاقة من جانبه على أن الوزارة لا تدرس حالياً أية مقترحات
 بشأن زيادة أسعار الكهرباء.​
* الفجـــــــــر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلنت وزارة الخارجية، في بيان رسمي، أن الجهود نجحت في إطلاق سراح السائقين المصريين المحتجزين *
*بالقرب من أجدابيا في ليبيا والسماح لهم بالعودة مع شاحناتهم إلى أرض الوطن، وهم الآن في طريق عودتهم.*

*الوطن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على إن إدارة المخابرات الحربية والإستطلاع نجحت فى حل ازمة 
السائقين المحتجزين فى ليبيا ، بعد إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة للتنسيق مع السلطات الليبية الشقيقة ،
 وذلك بعد تكليف من الفريق  السيسى ، بضرورة حل الازمة
 وعودة السائقين الى أرض الوطن .

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ذكر موقع "بي بي سي" البريطاني أن قوات الأمن لم تقتحم جامعة الأزهر وأنها قامت بتفريق طلاب الإخوان أثناء محاولتهم قطع الطريق والوصول إلى ميدان "رابعة العدوية" واستخدمت الغاز المسيل للدموع خارج الجامعة وليس داخلها.

وأكد أن الشرطة قامت بتفريق طلاب الإخوان بعد قيامهم بإلقاء الحجارة على قوات الشرطة التي كانت تقوم بتأمين المكان، وذلك بعد أن قاموا بقطع الطرق المؤدية للجامعة، وحاولوا إثارة الفوضى وإحداث الشغب.

وحاول عدد من الطلاب الوصول إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية للاعتصام فيه مرة أخرى، وهو ما تصدت له قوات الأمن وتصدت لمحاولات تنظيم الإخوان العودة لقطع الطرق مرة أخرى.

ويأتي تقرير بي بي سي رداًعلي قناة الجزيرة القطرية، والتي ادعت في تقرير أن الشرطة اقتحمت جامعة الأزهر ثم عادت لتنفي داخل الخبر هذا الأمر وتؤكد أن الشرطة تحاصر المقر من الخارج.

*صـــــدى البلــــــــد
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*«الحرية والعدالة» يضع «خارطة طريق» للتفاوض بشرط ألا يكون للجيش علاقة بالسياسة
*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

قال القيادى الصوفى عبدالخالق الشبراوى ان مظاهرات الإخوان اليوم بجامعة الازهر تحصيل حاصل 
وهو ما نعتبره الكارت الأخير الذى ستلعب به الجماعة لمواجهة الشعب المصرى.
واوضح الشبراوى أن التنظيم الدولى للإخوان يضخ مبالغ طائلة فى كل دول العالم من
 أجل الضغط على الرأى العام العالمى للوقوف بجانب الإخوان ولكن
الشعب المصرى يرفض هذه الجماعة واساليبها الملتوية وسوف تنتهى 
مظاهراتهم للأبد بيد الشعب المصرى .​
* الفجــــــــــر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشف اللواء محمد نور الدين، مساعد وزير الداخلية السابق، عن وجود عناصر داخل مؤسسة الرئاسة *
*و حكومة الببلاوي يقفون بالمرصاد ضد تطبيق بنود قانون الطوارئ وبينها "اعتقال" *
*العناصر المخربة ومنع التظاهرات، وكذلك يقفون ضد تطبيق قانون تنظيم*
*حق التظاهر الجديد، بزعم حق المواطن في ممارسة الحريات.*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*تسببت ضربة الجزاء التى أهدرها محمد أبو تريكة لاعب النادى الأهلى خلال مباراة الفريق*
* أمام القطن الكاميرونى فى إصابة اللاعب بحالة نفسية سيئة. *
*وعقب الضربة الاخيرة التى أهدرها لاعب القطن وإعلان الحكم فوز الاهلى بالمباراة أسرع *
*أبو تريكة باكيا الى غرفة خلع الملابس بالرغم من توجه جميع اللاعبين *
*والجهاز الفنى الى أرض الملعب للاحتفال بالتأهل الى المباراة النهائية.
*
*صـــــدى البلـــد
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضرب زلزال بقوة 4 درجات على مقياس ريختر منطقة طبرية الواقعة شمال إسرائيل اليوم الأحد.

وذكرت صحيفة "جيروزاليم بوست" الإسرائيلية على موقعها الإلكتروني، أنه لم ترد حتى الآن أي تقارير تفيد بوقوع إصابات بين السكان أو أضرار في المنشآت.

منطقة "طبرية" الشمالية ضربها زلزال أمس السبت بقوة 5ر3 درجة على مقياس ريختر وشعر به سكان المنطقة.

صــــدى البلــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*فضيحة.. وزيرة الإعلام تبيع أصول "ماسبيرو"
*
لسد العجز المالى طرح أكثر من 6 آلاف فدان للبيع بالإسكندرية والمنصورة والمنيا وطنطا والإسماعيلية وسموحة وأسوان فضيحة.. وزيرة الإعلام تبيع أصول "ماسبيرو" لسد العجز المالى 
* المصــريـــون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال ضاحي خلفان قائد عام شرطة دبي إن الثلاثين عاما القادمة سوف تجعل إسرائيل دولة بأكثرية فلسطينية.

وأضاف عبر تغريدة له على موقع "تويتر": "شريطة أن يكون الهدف الاستراتيجي لكل فلسطيني زيادة الإنجاب".
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*سعد الدين إبراهيم: سلفيون طلبوا مني التوسط لدى الولايات المتحدة للتقرب منها*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

نفى المركز الاعلامي لحزب الوطن ما نشرته أحد المواقع الإخبارية من تصريحات منسوبة لأحمد بديع عضو الهيئة العليا بحزب الوطن عن  أن  حزب الوطن سيخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية بالتحالف مع الإخوان المسلمين 

*الــوفــــــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال رئيس الوزراء التونسي علي العريض لـ"رويترز" إن بلاده هزمت "الإرهاب" ونجحت في تفكيك تنظيم*
* جماعة أنصار الشريعة الذي يعلن ولاءه لتنظيم القاعدة وأنها تلاحق الآن آخر جيوب هذه الجماعة*
* لكنه تعهد باستمرار التأهب حتى القضاء على آخر مقاتل في هذه الجماعة.
*
*صـــدى البلــــــد
*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*قدمت المذيعة المصرية نوران سلام استقالتها من قناة الجزيرة القطرية، احتجاجا على السياسة *
*التي تنتهجها القناة في تغطية الأحداث الدائرة حاليا في مصر.
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

* انا متابع خدمتك ربنا يبارك يااخى  على الاخبار الحديثة باستمرار​*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصل إلى مطار القاهرة الدولى هشام زعزوع وزير السياحة قادمًا من إيطاليا على متن الطائرة المصرية القادمة من روما بعد مباحثات أجراها مع المسئولين الإيطاليين والتى تناول فيها سبل استعادة حركة السياحة لمصر عقب انخفاض الحركة بين البلدين بعد الأحداث الأخيرة التى شهدتها مصر.
*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن الإسماعيلية يتوصل لهوية مرتكبى تفجير مبنى المخابرات
*
​
*الفجــــــــــــــر*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *انا متابع خدمتك ربنا يبارك يااخى على الاخبار الحديثة باستمرار​*


أشكرك  أخي الحبيب  يوليوس  .. ربنا  يباركك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*في خبر نزل علي الحق والضلال 
بيقول ان في اتنين ملثمين ضربوا نار علي كتيسه العذرءا اللي في الوراق 
وقتلوا اتنين ستات 
كلمت ناس اصحابي من الوراق قالولي 
ان في واحده ست اتوفت و6 شباب مصابين

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

جمع الاهالي بعد اطلاق النار علي الكنيسه واصابه 7 ووفاه سيده من كنيسه السيده العذراء الوراق
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*كلف النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات المكتب الفني برئاسة المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام* *المساعد *
*بفحص الطلب المقدم من الدكتور* جابر *نصار رئيس جامعة القاهرة للإفراج عن الطلاب المحتجزين علي*
* ذمة قضايا التظاهرات والشغب داخل الحرم الجامعي وشمل الإفراج عن أعضاء هيئات التدريس*
* المحبوسين في قضايا مماثلة وأحتوى الطلب علي إلتماس بالإفراج عن الطلاب *
*وأعضاء هيئات التدريس مقابل كفالة مالية تقوم إدارة الجامعة بسدادها .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3PvTKiIFdyo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*استمرارًا لعمليات الاختطاف وطلب فدية مالية , وخاصة للأطباء الأقباط وفى ظل انتشار الجماعات *
*المسلحة بالمنيا, قام مجهولون مسلحون مساء أمس السبت , باختطاف مدير مستشفى *
*الحميات بمركز ديرمواس بجنوب المحافظة وطلب فدية مليون جنيه بالمنيا .*

*الـــوفــــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

24 طريقة للتخلص من الكرش

*1- يجب على الرجل أن يتذكر أولا أن كبر البطن لا ينشأ فقط عن تراكم طبقات الشحوم، بل أيضا عن احتباس السوائل واحتباس الهواء، وهذا يحدث نتيجة للأكل السريع أو تناول أصناف معينة.*
*2- إذا قررت البدء بالالتزام بالقواعد، فلا تحرم نفسك فورا من الغذاء، لأن هذا من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية، فيساعد على إبطاء نشاط جهاز الحرق في الجسم مما يعرقل عملية التخلص من الشحوم، هذا بالإضافة إلى الضغط النفسي والعصبي الذي يسببه الحرمان من الغذاء، لذا ننصح بالاعتدال في الأكل.*
*3- امضغ طعامك ببطء وستجد أنك تأكل أقل، فالمضغ البطئ يعطي المعدة الفرصة للإيحاء للدماغ بأنها ممتلئة، وهذا يستغرق حوالي نصف ساعة، ولكن إذا بقيت جائعا بعد هذا الوقت، فباستطاعتك أن تأكل المزيد بشرط أن تتجنب الأصناف المسببة للسمنة.*
*4- دقق جيدا في إحساسك بالجوع قبل أن تأكل، هل هو إحساس حقيقي أم وهمي؟ اشرب الماء أولا أو تحدث مع أحد أو افعل أي شئ آخر، فإذا نسيت الأكل فمعنى ذلك أنك لم تكن حقا جائعا.*
*5- ابتعد عن تناول النشويات التي مصدرها (المكرونة والخبز الأبيض) واقتصر على الأرز والبطاطس والشعير أو المكرونة المصنوعة من دقيق الذرة.*
*6- قوي عضلات البطن بممارسة التقليص والانبساط الذي يمكن أن تقوم به أثناء المحادثة على الهاتف أو عند أداء بعض الأعمال، لو فعلت ذلك لمدة عشر دقائق يوميا فسيتحسن مظهر بطنك.*
*7- احذر أن تبدأ مشوار التخلص من الكرش بالاعتماد على الريجيم فقط دون الرياضة، حتى لا تصاب بترهل الجلد وضعف العضلات.*
*8- احرص على تناول الخضراوات الطازجة مثل البقدونس والكرفس والخيار والخس فتعطيك الإحساس بالشبع.*
*9- احرص على تناول الفاكهة ذات السعرات المنخفضة مثل الجريب فروت والشمام والتفاح، واحذر من العنب والتين والبلح.*
*10- احذر تناول الفاكهة المجففة مثل التين والقراصيا والمشمشية فسعراتها الحرارية عالية.*
*11- ابتعد عن تناول المسليات مثل اللب والسوداني والمكسرات والمياه الغازية والشكولاته.*
*12- تجنب تناول العيش الفينو ذي السعرات الحرارية المرتفعة، واستبدله بالعيش السن الغني بالردة.*
*13- إياك والأطعمة المقلية أو المحمرة، وقم بتناول المسلوق أو المشوي فنسبة الدهون فيها تقل إلى الحد الأدنى.*
*14- احذر تناول الدهون واللحوم الدسمة مثل المخ والكباب واللحم الضأن والكبدة ويفضل تناول اللحم البقري الصغير.*
*15- استبدل سكر الطعام، ببدائل السكر الموجودة في الصيدليات مثل السويت دايت والسكارين.*
*16- تجنب إهمال إحدى الوجبات الثلاثة الرئيسية فإهمال وجبة قد يدفعك إلى التهام أطعمة أكثر غير مرغوب فيها.*
*17- ابتعد عن العزومات والولائم والحفلات.*
*18- اللبن الرائب، والخميرة من الأطعمة الجيدة في فترة الريجيم، فاحرص على تناولها لتحافظ على نضارة وجهك وبريق عينيك.*
*19- عند ثبوت وزنك وعدم نزول كرشك، رغم الالتزام بالريجيم عليك بأخذ أجازة 48 ساعة من الرجيم وتناول ما طاب لك ثم عد إلى الريجيم من جديد.*
*20- لا تتناول أي عشب للتخسيس إلا بعد معرفة تركيبه، وجرعته، وأثاره ويفضل أن يكون تحت إشراف طبي.*
*21- الإبر الصينية والحلق الطبي، عوامل مساعدة في عملية التخسيس وعلاج الكرش، ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليهما فقط في عملية التخسيس.*
*22- احرص علي نزول الكرش تدريجيا، وتجنب النزول السريع فقد يؤدي إلي كثير من المضاعفات.*
*23- قلل قدر الإمكان من الأطعمة المعلبة والمحفوظة لمدة طويلة.*
*24- كذلك يجب تناول الطعام وأنت جالس لأن الأكل في وضع الوقوف يؤدي للزيادة في الأكل ويجب أن تكون الركبة قريبة من الصدر.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*استنفار أمنى بالوراق بعد استهداف كنيسة العذراء من قبل مسلحين*
 
*شددت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بمنطقة الوراق، التابعة لمحافظة الجيزة، عقب وقوع حادث، *
*استهداف حفل زفاف بكنيسة العذراء من قبل مسلحين أطلقوا النيران على المشاركين*
* فى الحفل، ما تسبب فى مقتل ربة منزل وإصابة 7 أشخاص.*
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال سمير ذكرى أحد سكان منطقة الوراق، وشاهد عيان، إن اثنين ملثمين يستقلان دراجة بخارية، أطلقا وابلا من الأعيرة النارية على أقباط كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك بالوراق، أثناء خروجهم من صلاة أكليل بالكنيسة.

وأضاف ذكرى أن الاعتداء أسفر عن مصرع سيدتين بطلق نارى فى الرقبة والأخرى بالرأس، وأوقع العديد من المصابين.
*
*اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ارهاب  اسلامى حقير


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصل عدد من سيارات الإسعاف، منذ قليل، إلى كنيسة العذراء مريم بمنطقة الوراق، لنقل المصابين في حادث الهجوم الإرهابي الذي استهدف الكنيسة، وتم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفيات إمبابة العام، والوراق، وعدد من المستشفيات القربية من منطقة الحادث.
*
*وانتشرت قوات الأمن المركزى والعمليات الخاصة في محيط الحادث، لتمشيط المنطقة، فيما فرضت قوات الأمن كردونا حول الكنيسة.
*
*فيتـــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*إنقاذ سائق قبطي حاول مسلحون سرقة سيارته تحت تهديد السلاح بالمنيا*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ارهاب اسلامى حقير


 
فعلا  أرهاب  حقير  .. وعلي  رأي صدام حسين  وهو  بيرد  علي  اللي  بيسبوه  وهو  طالع  ع  المقصله  " هايدي  الرجوله "​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يغلق شارع الكورنيش بالوراق بعد مقتل سيدة أمام كنيسة العذراء.. والشرطة تتبع الجناة
*
*صـدى البلــــــد*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*3 قتيل و 10 مصابين في حادث اطلاق النار حتي الان
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*قالت " عزة الجرف " – عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب " الحرية و العدالة " ، و الشهيرة بـ" أم أيمن " - أن قوات الأمن قد إقتحمت جامعة الأزهر و ضربت الطلبة . و أوضحت " الجرف " على موقع " تويتر " : قنابل غاز و طلقات خرطوش واعتقالات ومطاردات من بلطجية الداخلية داخل الحرم الجامعي لجامعة الأزهر !!! يسقط بابا الأزهر .. يسقط حكم العسكر "*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*حقيقى أنا لا أعرف سبب وجود أراجوزات الشرطة أمام الكنائس
إلى متى سنظل تحت حكم قيادات عفا عنها الزمن وليست على مستوى المسئولية
عدد القتلى حتى الآن 4 قتلى و10 جرحى​*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان  وحلفاؤهم يبدأون خطة الـ12 يوم مظاهرات للمطالبة بعودة «المعزول»






*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حقيقى أنا لا أعرف سبب وجود أراجوزات الشرطة أمام الكنائس​*
> *إلى متى سنظل تحت حكم قيادات عفا عنها الزمن وليست على مستوى المسئولية*
> 
> *عدد القتلى حتى الآن 4 قتلى و10 جرحى *​


وبرضه  مش  هايقدر  يحط  مدرعه  و  5  أراجوزات علي  كل  كنيسه ... وصدقني  مافي  حل  غير  بعد  مايلمهم  كلهم.
عدد  القتلي  فعلا  وصل  4  دلوقتي​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الببلاوى : نمتلك رؤية شاملة..وحققنا زيادة فى الاحتياطى النقدى ..وتحسن فى الوضع الأمنى*

*قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء إنه قضي أجازة عيد الأضحى فى شرم الشيخ لأنها أولا بلاد هادئة وثانياً وهو الأهم  عرفت من وزير الطيران أن هناك 11 طائرة بريطانيا جاءت إلى شرم الشيخ ،مضيفاً أن ذهابه إلى شرم الشيخ رسالة وإشارة إلى أن المكان لا يوجد فيه خطورة وضرورة ضخ الاستثمارات فى هذا المكان.
*​*
**وأشار إلى أن الدولة أثبتت مع الوقت أنها قادرة على السيطرة الأمنية وأن الأوضاع الأمنية تتحسن وحققت الداخلية إنجازات فى عودة قبضة الدولة على منطقة مثل كرداسة وعادت هيبة الدولة فى مواجهة الإرهاب وهناك تحول كامل فى مشاعر الناس تجاه الشرطة والآن هناك تعاطف مع الشرطة حيث يرى الشعب أن الشرطة تقوم بعمل وطنى وهذا لم يحدث على مرور عقود سابقة حيث كانت هناك دائماً علاقة شائكة بين المواطن والشرطة.

أما الجانب السياسى فخارطة الطريق تسير فى طريقها ولجنة الـ50 قطعت شوطاً كبيراً فى تعديل الدستور،أما الأوضاع الاقتصادية فالمؤشرات تتحسن يوماً بعد الآخر فى زيادة الاحتياطى النقدى ، واننا نسير بيد قوية وبقدم ثابتة فى طريق الإصلاح وما نحققه فى الأمن يساعد على الاستقرار السياسى ويحقق بذلك النمو الاقتصادى.
*​*
*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*«الإخوان» تهاجم الغرب والسلفيين: ضغطوا على مرسي لتفويض صلاحياته للبرادعي*

* «المصري اليوم»*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الثقافة: "الجوع الثقافي" يلتهم الريف والصعيد.. و85% من ميزانية الوزارة رواتب للعاملين*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعليق من ابو حامد على تويتر بعد الهجوم المسلح على كنيسه العذراء بالوراق*​
*إعتداء خسيس على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق وسقوط إثنين قتلى و عدد من المصابين يجب إتخاذ إجراءات حاسمة لوقف هذا التصعيد الإرهابي ضد الدولة والشعب*

*تويتر *​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتقل رئيس نيابة الوراق، منذ قليل إلى كنسية العذراء، لإجراء المعاينة التصويرية لمكان حادث إطلاق النار ، من جانب مجهولين يستقلان دراجة بخارية.*
*فيما أمر المستشار أحمد البقلى، المحامى العام الأول للنيابات شمال الجيزة، ببدء التحقيق فى الواقعة، وطلب تحريات المباحث العامة لضبط الجناة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الوراق* *تتحول لثكنة عسكرية عقب حادث **كنيسة العذراء*
​*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

وزير الثقافة المصرى : 
* قتل الابرياء فى كنيسة الوراق خيانة*
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أكتوبر 2013)

[مطلوب تأمين وصول متبرعين بالدم   وتأمين نقل المصابين ألى مستشفيات مؤمنه بوليسياً


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

وإلي  صباح جديد ... في يوم جديد

تصبحون  علي  ألف  خير​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مدير أمن المطار : استلمنا أجهزة متطورة للكشف عن السيارات المفخخة*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أقباط بـ"الوراق" يطالبون بتشديد الحراسات على دور العبادة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*المخابرات الليبية : الخاطفون حرروا المصريين واعتذروا بعد تفهم الوضع*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الببلاوى : إجمالى ما أتقاضاه كرئيس وزراء 31860 جنيها*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مايكل منير: المحظورة وراء حادث كنيسة الوراق ونحمل الحكومة المسئولية*

وجه الناشط القبطى، مايكل منير، رئيس حزب الحياة، أصابع الاتهام فى حادث كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، 
إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، قائلاً "ليس هناك مصلحة لأحد فى إطلاق النار على أقباط، 
وافتعال حوادث إرهابية، إلا من ينتمى للجماعة المحظورة".

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*نائب رئيس "الأزهر": لا نمنع الطلاب من التظاهر داخل الجامعة*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإنقاذ: هجوم كنيسة الوراق أثبت أن المصالحة مع الإرهابيين خيانة عظمى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*إصابة 42 مصريا بسبب انقلاب حافلة ركاب بمحافظة ضباء شمال السعودية *

أصيب 42 مصريا، بينهم ثلاثة فى حالة خطرة، إثر انقلاب حافلة تقل 52 راكبا قبل 35 كيلومترا من محافظة ضباء بشمال المملكة العربية السعودية مساء أمس الأحد
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أجهزة متطورة للكشف الرقمى على السيارات المسروقة بمطار القاهرة*

استعانت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولى مؤخرًا بجهازين متطورين للكشف الرقمى على السيارات المسروقة، 
وذلك وفق خطة أمنية تستهدف اصطياد العناصر التخريبية التى تعتمد على سرقة سيارات لاستخدامها 
فى عمليات إرهابية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*راعى كنيسة الورّاق : نطالب بتشديد الحراسة وعدم ضياع حق المتوفين*

طالب القمص داوود إبراهيم، راعى كنيسة الورّاق، بتشديد الحراسات على الكنائس، 
سواء من قِبَل قوّات الجيش، أو الشرطة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى يطالب بسرعة إصدار قانون الإرهاب عقب حادث "كنيسة العذراء"*

علق البرلمانى السابق مصطفى بكرى على الحادث الإرهابى الجديد ضد المواطنين الأبرياء فى كنيسة العذراء، 
والذى نجم عنه ثلاثة قتلى ونحو ١٨ مصابا بأنه لا يمكن أن يكون بعيدا عن تدبير وتنفيذ 
جماعة الإخوان المسلمين
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحة: 3 وفيات و18 مصاباً فى حادث "كنيسة الورّاق"*

أعلنت وزارة الصحة، أن أعداد الوفيّات فى حادث "كنيسة الورّاق" بلغ 3 قتلى، فضلاً عن وقوع 18 مصاباً فى نفس الحادث. 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*"6 أبريل الجبهة" تطالب بإقالة وزير الداخلية على خلفية أحداث الوراق*
أدان أحمد بسيونى مدير المكتب الإعلامى لحركة شباب 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية، حادث كنيسة الوراق

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*"مصريون ضد الارهاب" تطالب بسرعة اصدار قانونى التظاهر ومكافحة الارهاب*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الكهرباء" تتلقى عروضا من 23 شركة لإنشاء أول محطة شمسية بـ"أسوان"*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:10 
أكد مصدر مسئول بوزارة الكهرباء والطاقة، أن هيئة الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة بدأت اليوم فى تلقى عروض سابقة الخبرة فى المناقصة التى طرحتها لتنفيذ أول محطة شمسية لإنتاج الكهرباء بالتعاون مع القطاع الخاص فى مدينة كوم أمبو بمحافظة أسوان بقدرة 200 ميجاوات.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*"شباب ماسبيرو" تدعو لوقفة أمام "الوزراء" احتجاجا على حادث الوراق* 
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:43 
أعلنت حركة اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو, عن تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية، أمام مجلس الوزراء بقصر العينى، ظهر غد الثلاثاء

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب الثانوية العامة يعلنون عن تظاهرهم أمام التعليم العالى اليوم*

أعلن عشرات من الطلاب الحاصلين على الثانوية العامة، عن التظاهر صباح اليوم الاثنين أمام وزارة التعليم العالى، للمطالبة بإعادة فتح باب التحويلات مرة أخرى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*المواطنون يتوافدون على مستشفى الساحل للتبرع بالدم لمصابى "الوراق"*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:44 
توافدت منذ قليل أعداد غفيرة من المواطنين على مستشفى الساحل التعليمى المتواجد بها مصابى كنيسة العذراء بالوراق للتبرع بالدم. 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*سيف اليزل: الإرهاب لن يقتصر على الكنائس وسيكون ضد أهداف مدنية *

قال اللواء سامح سيف اليزل، الخبير الاستراتيجى والأمنى، إن الأحداث الإرهابية فى كنيسة الوراق سيكون له 
رد فعل سيئ على الجماعات التى تقوم بهذه الأعمال فى أوروبا وأمريكا

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*شيخ الأزهر يستنكر الاعتداء على كنيسة الوراق*

استنكر الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر الشريف، 
وأدان بشدة الحادث الإرهابى الأسود الذى استهدف كنيسة العذراء بالورَّاق

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول السائقين المصريين المحررين من الاحتجاز بليبيا للحدود المصرية*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:35 
وصل منذ قليل إلى الحدود المصرية الليبية، سائقو الشاحنات والعمالة المصرية بليبيا الذين كانت 
تحتجزهم بعض العناصر المسلحة الليبية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى بمحيط "كنيسة العذراء" بالوراق صبيحة الاعتداء الإرهابى* 
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:48

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاستماع لشهادة "الروينى" بجلسة سرية فى قضية مبارك اليوم*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:02

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: وفاة طفلة متأثرة بجراحها فى حادث كنيسة الوراق *

الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:17

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*حجز 41 من طلاب "المحظورة" فى أحداث جامعة الأزهر لحين ورود التحريات*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:27

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## grges monir (21 أكتوبر 2013)

يجب اقالة  مدير الامن ووزير الداخلية العقيم هذا


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب المحظورة يحطمون جزءا من باب مبنى جامعة الأزهر الإدارى*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:29 
قام طلاب الجماعة المحظورة المتظاهرين أمام مبنى إدارة جامعة الأزهر، بتحطيم جزء من الباب الرئيسى لمبنى 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" المتظاهرون داخل جامعة الأزهر‎ يشعلون الشماريخ*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:43 
أشعل طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرون بجامعة الأزهر الشماريخ والألعاب النارية، وقاموا بإلقاء 
عدد منها داخل المبنى الإدارى لجامعة الأزهر، ​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع ضحايا حادث كنيسة الوراق إلى 4 قتلى*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:58 
قال الدكتور خالد الخطيب، رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية العاجلة والحرجة بوزارة الصحة، 
أن عدد ضحايا حادث كنيسة الوراق ارتفع إلى أربعة قتلى​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تكثف تواجدها بمحيط التحرير تحسباً لتظاهر عناصر "المحظورة"*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:05 
واصلت قوات الجيش،اليوم الاثنين، غلق ميدان التحرير بالأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية, وسمحت القوات 
المسلحة للمواطنين بالدخول لمجمع التحرير

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تحرك مسيرة لطلاب "المحظورة" داخل جامعة الأزهر * 
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:15 
بدأ طلاب الجماعة المحظورة فى التجول بأرجاء جامعة الأزهر، مرددين هتافات ضد إدارة الجامعة وضد الشرطة والجيش.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الألمانية : القبض على 5 من المشتبه فى تورطهم بهجوم كنيسة الوراق * 
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:55 
صرحت مصادر أمنية بأن الشرطة ألقت القبض على خمسة من المشتبه بهم فى حادث إطلاق النار على 
كنيسة بمنطقة الوراق بمحافظة الجيزة الليلة الماضية، ما أسفر عن مقتل أربعة وجرح 12 آخرين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب التحويلات يختطفون موظفا من هندسة القاهرة وينقلونه للتعليم العالى *
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:38 
اختطف عدد من طلاب التحويلات موظفا من داخل كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة يدعى "سمير"، أحد الموظفين 
بمكتب التنسيق، حيث أحاطوا به وقالوا له "والله ما هنسيبك غير لو حولتولنا"، ونقلوه إلى خارج الكلية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجندو أمن مركزى أمام منصة المحكمة فى اتهام "أبو إسماعيل" بالتزوير*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:35 
شهدت محكمة جنايات القاهرة، المنعقدة بالتجمع الخامس, حراسة أمنية مشددة فى جلسة 
محاكمة حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، مؤسس حزب الراية السلفى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإسعاف: أغلب مصابى كنيسة الوراق حالتهم مستقرة *
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:30 
قال الدكتور أحمد الأنصارى، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف، إن حادث الهجوم المسلح على كنيسة العذراء بمنطقة الوراق أمس 
أسفر عن 17 مصاباً وأربع وفيات، موضحاً أن الإصابات عبارة عن طلق نارى فى أماكن متفرقة فى الجسم وحالتهم مستقرة . 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء جلسة محاكمة "أبو إسماعيل" بتهمة تزوير "إقرار جنسية والدته"* 
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:27

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*صحيفة إسبانية : أحداث جامعة الأزهر مخططة على أيدى المحظورة *
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:00

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*«الأمن الوطنى» يكشف تورط «كتائب الفرقان» و«جبهة النصرة» فى تفجيرات الإسماعيلية.. *
*مصدر أمنى: عثرنا على مخطط كامل لعمليات تشمل 14 منطقة أمنية بالقناة.. ومميش : الملاحة آمنة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال المحامى مدحت مكرم، أن ما حدث من اعتداء على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق يرجع إلى تقاعس من وزارة الداخلية عن أداء واجبها في حماية الكنائس، مشيراً إلى هروب القوة المكلفة بحماية الكنيسة، مع أول رصاصة أطلقت من أسلحة العناصر الإرهابية على المتواجدين وتركت الحراسة أماكنها. **وأضاف مكرم : " أن عدالة السماء ستعيد حقوق الشهداء وأن يشرق علي مصر صباح جديد تريحها من حكومة العواجيز الفاشلة".*

*بوابـــــة الفجــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*عززت قوات الأمن من تواجدها أمام الكنائس والأديرة بالقاهرة، والجيزة، تخوفًا من وقوع هجمات كالتي شهدتها *
*كنيسة العذراء بالوراق مساء الأحد. وأسفر الحادث عن مصرع 3 أشخاص، وإصابة 18 أخرين. وقد تواجدت مدرعات الجيش أمام كنيسة مارجرجس بشارع مراد، وسيارات الشرطة أمام كنيسة العذراء، بشارع خاتم المرسلين بالعمرانية وغيرها تعزيزات أمنية مكثفة بكنائس القاهرة*
*الأهــــــــرام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تشيع فى الثانية بعد ظهر اليوم الاثنين جنازة أربعة أشخاص لقوا مصرعهم فى حادث إطلاق نار على كنيسة *
*السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالوراق أمس الأحد.*​
*وقال القمص بولس حليم المتحدث الرسمى باسم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط إنه سيرأس *
*القداس الجنائزى، الأنبا يوأنس أسقف الخدمات والأنبا ثيؤدوسيوس أسقف الجيزة والأنبا يوحنا أسقف إمبابة والوراق.*
*




* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*واصل طلاب تنظيم الإخوان، مسيراتهم اليوم بجامعة عين شمس؛ للمطالبة بالإفراج عن الطلاب المعتقلين والقصاص للشهداء؛ حيث نظم العشرات من الطلاب، مسيرة طافت أرجاء كلية الألسن بجامعة عين شمس. *

*وردد الطلاب، العديد من الهتافات "سمي كبر.. يا سيسي الله أكبر".. "أنا رابعاوي ولوني أصفر.. يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".. "الحكاية مش إخوان الحكاية شعب اتهان"، رافعين إشارات رابعة العدوية. *

*واقتحم الطلاب، أبواب كلية الألسن ، وكتبوا العبارات المسيئة للجيش والداخلية على أسوار الكلية، مهددين باتخاذ الإجراءات التصعيدية بمختلف الجامعات بداية من الأسبوع المقبل. *

*ونظم الطلاب المؤيدون للفريق أول السيسي، مسيرة للرد على مظاهرة الإخوان مرددين هتافات "سيسي سيسي" "تسلم الأيادي تسلم ياجيش بلادي".. "الشعب خلاص دبح الإخوان في العيد". *
*الــوطـــن*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*شددت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية من إجراءات تأمين الكنائس، ودور العبادة بمختلف أنحاء المدنية، تحسبًا لحدوث أي أعمال إرهابية، تستهدف إشعال الفتنه في البلاد.
*​*
**الـوطـن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*إتهم العقيد عمر عفيفي - اللاجئ السياسي بأمريكا - من سماه شخصية ذات ميول طائفية بتمويل أحداث الوراق . *
*وقال عفيفي في تدوينة علي فيس بوك : أناشد أخوتنا المسيحيين بالضغط علي النائب العام لفتح تحقيق علني وشفاف عن حرق الكنائس والخطف وقتل للمسيحيين ومستعد للشهادة بشرط أن تكون علنية ومذاعة أمام كل المصريين لنلف حبل المشنقة حول رقاب القتلة الحقيقيين. *
*وأضاف: دلت تحريتنا والتي تمت بمعرفة نخبة من شرفاء ضباط البحث الجنائي الأكفاء أن أصابع الأتهام تشير بوضوح عن ضلوع شركات أمن خاصة يمولها رجل أعمال فاسد له تطلعات طائفية متطرفة شاذة بحرق كنائس أخوتنا الأقباط وعمليات الخطف الأخيرة ٫ *
*كما أفادت المعلومات أن أصابع الأتهام تشير لتلك الشركات في أستهداف حادث كنيسة الوراق . ونتحفظ علي العديد من القرائن التي تدين مدير فرع الشركة بمصر ورجل الأعمال الممول لتلك العمليات القذرة . *
*ونذكر أخواننا الأقباط أنه وبفضل الله تمكننا وبمساعدة طبيب مصري قبطي وطني شهير في لوس أنجلوس من أيقاف لأعتداءات علي الكنائس من قبل بعدما تم التواصل مع شخصية دينية قبطية كبري أمرت رجل الأعمال بالتوقف عن تلك الأفعال والسفر خارج البلاد وبعدها توقفت تلك الأفعال في أقل من ٢٤ ساعة .. *
*طبعا العديد من الأخوة الأقباط سيصدمون بعد هذا الكلام الصادم ولهم ١٠٠٠ حق وربما سنتلقي الكثير من الهجوم الضاري لكن ما نقوله رغم كونه صادم ومؤلم ألا أنها الحقيقة المره .. *
*ونحن نتحفظ أحتراما لرغبة الرجل المصري الوطني علي العديد من تلك الحقائق ونناشده أن يخرج لوسائل الأعلام ليصرح بها لأننا وعدناه ونحن نحترم وعودنا .. *
*ونرجوا من الأخوة الأقباط الرجوع بالذاكرة قليلا قبل مهاجمتي وأتهامي أن ينشطوا ذاكرتهم قليلا فمن أضهدكم طوال ٣٠ عاما هو حاليا من يضهدكم ويقتلكم ليتاجر بدمائكم . وأردف: من قتلكم في كنيسة القديسين وفرمكم بالدبابات أمام ماسبيرو ومن قتلكم في الكشح وسمالوط والمقطم الخ الخ لا زال يقتلكم ويتاجر بدمائكم ويرهبكم ليستخدمكم ليس لصالح الوطن ولكن لصالحه .. *
*لا أريد منكم ألا أن تصارحوا أنفسكم فقط وأذكركم أن العبد الفقير لله عمر عفيفي الذي توسعوه أتهامات وشتائم كان أكبر مدافعا عن حقوقكم وشهدائكم ولكنكم تتجاهلون ذلك وليعلم القتلة أن دم أي مصري مسلم أو مسيحي لن يتم التفريط فيه أبدا .. *
*ونتقدم بأحر التعازي لأسر من قتلتهم يد الغدر والخيانة .. ونطالب النائب العام بفتح تحقيق علني .
*
*المصـــريـون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد الدكتور سعد الزنط الخبير الإستراتيجى بان هناك اجهزة مخابرات خارجية بالتنسيق مع الجماعة وضعت مخططا جديدا للأعمال الإرهابية في مصر يتلخص في استخدام التيار الإسلامي في الأحياء الشعبية والمحافظات واستخدام العناصر الإرهابية الخارجية *
*ذات الجنسيات المختلفة لاستهداف المنشآت الحيوية والرموز العسكرية وتصعيد العمليات الإرهابية في سيناء.*​

*الدســــــتور*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ستقام صلاة الجناز على أرواح شهداء كنيسة العذراء مريم بالوراق ،في تما م الثانية ظهرًا داخل *
*الكنيسة التي لقوا أمامها حتفهم بيد الإرهاب . *
*الجدير بالذكر أن الوفيات حتى الأن نحو خمس أشخاص والإصابات نحو 17 شخص.*

*أخبــار بلــــــدنا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تقدمت القوات المسلحة، بمبادرة لسداد مديونيات ومتأخرات أقساط أصحاب ومستفيدي مشروع إحلال وتجديد سيارات الأجرة، "التاكسي الأبيض"، المتعثرين، جاء ذلك على لسان عاطف ملش، وكيل أول وزارة المالية.*​

*بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية *​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*"مفرحتش ببنتي"، بهذه الكلمات عبرت نبيلة فهمي، والدة العروس وأحد المصابين في حادث إطلاق النار على *
*كنسية العذراء **بحي الوراق، عن شعورها عقب إصابتها في الحادث وعدم استكمال فرح ابنتها.*
*وقالت على شاشة cbc، مع منى الشايب، *
*"نزلنا من البيت الساعة 8، ووصلنا الكنسية الساعة 8.30، لاقينا ضرب النار*
*علينا وكأنهم بيرشوا ملح، مفيش حد نجي من الحادثة".* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*بأيّ ذنب قُتلت؟*
*أمس فجرًا، التقيتُ في مستشفى "الساحل" بإحدى المصابات في حادثة الكنيسة، اسمها "هويدا"، مصابة بتهتك في *
*أوردة الساقين والذراعين. كانت مرتعبة على طفلتها "مريم" (12 عامًا) التي نقلوها إلى مستشفى معهد ناصر. *
*طلبت مني الأمُّ الذهابَ إلى ابنتها وطمأنتها. ووعدتها أن أفعل اليوم وأكلمها من هناك لتسمع *
*صوت ابنتها فيهدأ قلبُها الواهنُ.*
*مريم، ماتت اليوم بعدما تلقّت بالأمس 13 رصاصة في جسدها النحيل.*
*أيها الإرهابيون إخوان الشيطان، كيف ستواجهون الله حين يسألكم: "بأي ذنبٍ قُتِلت؟"*
 
*فاطمة ناعوت*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*رفض القس يسطس كامل راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالوراق، والتى شهدت اعتداء إرهابيا أمس أثناء خروج الأقباط منها، الدعوات التى أطلقتها عدد من الحركات القبطية للتظاهر ضد وزير الداخلية.*
*وقال إننا نرفض أى تظاهرات ضد وزير الداخلية بعد تلك الحادثة الإرهابية وربنا يعينه ويحافظ عليه، *
*ونحن نعلم أن الأيدى التى ارتكبت تلك الحادثة هى نفس الأيدى التى تعتدى على القوات المسلحة والشرطة ومؤسسات الدولة والتى تريد اغتصاب إرادة المصريين، وهدفهم ترويع وإرهاب الأقباط، ليجعلونا نتظاهر ضد النظام وهذا لن يحدث، **مضيفا "ربنا معلمناش التظاهر".*
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أجلت دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا اليوم، الاثنين، برئاسة المستشار الدكتور عبد الفتاح أبو الليل نائب *
*رئيس **مجلس الدولة الطعن المقدم من حامد صديق المحامى على حكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى الصادر *
*برفض دعوى تطالب بإعلان وفاة الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك *
*لجلسة 20 يناير 2014 المقبل للاطلاع.*​

*الـوفــــــد*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*انقلبت سيارة تابعة لمحافظة القاهرة من أعلى كوبرى حدائق القبة، اليوم الاثنين، وسقطت فوق سيارة أخرى ملاكى، *
*مما تسبب فى إصابة قائد السيارة الملاكى، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى.
*​*
**اليوم السابع*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*بلاغ من إدارة "تمى الإمديد" التعليمية بالدقهلية يفيد بقيام صلاح حسين عبد الوهاب، مدرس لغة عربية بمدرسة *
*عبد الرحيم خوخة الابتدائية،** بطبع شعار رابعة على جداول الحصص، وقيام سلوى الشبراوى، إدارية بذات *
*المدرسة والقائمة** بعمل أمين المكتبة، بتحريض التلاميذ أثناء دخولهم المكتبة ضد الجيش والشرطة.*
*تمت إحالة الواقعة للتحقيق بالشئون القانونية وندبهم الى ديوان الإدارة لحين انتهاء التحقيقات، *
*وإحالة مدير المدرسة للتحقيق لعدم إبلاغ الواقعة فى حينه*

*البلـــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على 4 من المشتبه بهم في احداث كنسية الوراق الذي وقع مساء امس الاحد والمقبوض عليهم جاري التحقيق معهم، وهم من منطقتي الوراق، وإمبابة .
التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعد حادث الوراق.. الداخلية ترفع درجات الاستعداد القصوى لتأمين الكنائس.. بوابات إلكترونية وكاميرات *
*مراقبة على الأبواب الخارجية.. وخبراء مفرقعات للكشف على المترددين.. وتكثيف الدوريات الثابتة والمتحركة*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أوضح اللواء فؤاد علام المسئول السابق بجهاز مباحث امن الدولة ان جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس التى أعلنت *
*مسئوليتها عن تفجير مبنى المخابرات بالاسماعيلية هى تنظيم تابع للإخوان المسلمين فى غزة من *
*خلال حركة حماس الإخوانية هناك .*​*وأفاد علام أن هذه الحركات التى تطلق على نفسها حركات جهادية كلها تابعة للإخوان وتتلقى الأموال *
*من جماعة الإخوان ومن يقول غير ذلك لايعرف شىء عن تاريخ الإخوان الأسود .*​*
بوابة الفجر​*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد مصابي الاعتداء على كنيسة الوراق إلى **18*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*السيسي يأمر بنقل الحالات الحرجة في حادث الوراق للمستشفيات العسكرية*​

*الدستـــــــــور*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*طالب محمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق *
*بضرورة عمل نصب تذكاري لشهداء الأقباط *
*الذين توفوا أمس نتيجة الهجوم علي كنيسة العذراء بالوراق حتي تخلد ذكراهم ولتعلم الأجيال *
*القادمة ما دفعه الأقباط ثمنا لحرية مصر و شعبها.*

*وقال أبو حامد في تغريدة له علي حسابه :*
*" على الشعب أن يعلم أن الأقباط دفعوا ثمنا بالدم لتحقيق الحرية للمصريين وأن الإرهاب و الخطر لا يفرق بين مسلم ومسيحي".*

*وتابع : **كما أن الموت و الخطر لا يفرق بين مسلم و مسيحي فإنه يجب إزالة أي تمييز بين المصريين *
*وتكون المواطنة العادلة هي أساس الدولة المصرية".*

*الـوفــــــد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*«النور» : حادث الاعتداء على كنيسة الوراق وقتل شركاء الوطن مخالف للشرع*​

*




*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تتهم منظمة أقباط السويد حكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوي الحالية بتدبير مجزرة الوراق ، وذلك لتحقيق مكاسب سياسية*
*علي حساب الأقباط العزل بمصر فبعد فشلها في عمل مصالحة حقيقية مع جماعة الأخوان المسلمون ،*
*وبعد فشلها باحتواء تظاهرات الإخوان العديدة بالشارع المصري ، سعت الحكومة المصرية بارتكاب*
*جريمة قتل الأقباط بحي الوراق بالجيزة ، لتبرير هجماتها الأمنية علي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين*
*، وإصدار قانوني الطوارئ والتظاهر وذلك للحد من تظاهرات الإخوان واحتواءهم . *
*وتطالب المنظمة القبطية السويدية بضرورة إقالة حكومة رئيس الوزراء المصري الدكتور *
*حازم الببلاوي ، ومحاسبة الجهات الأمنية المتقاعسة عن حماية الأقباط وعلي رأسهم *
*وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم.*
*الأقباط متحدون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*واجه النشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك عطلا فنيا، أدى إلى خلل فى عملية المشاركة وكتابة التعليقات.
وجرى العطل عندما يقوم مستخدمو موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك، بعمل أى بوست أو لايك "تظهر الرسالة التالية "The message could not be posted to this Timeline”، والرسالة تعنى أن هناك عطلا فى عملية تحديث "البوستات" فى الفيس بوك، كما ظهرت بعض المشاكل أمام مشاركة النشطاء على الفيس بوك، ومنها "الأوف لاين" وإضافة أى تعليقات.



*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أصيب طريق صلاح سالم بشلل مرورى تام إثر انقلاب سيارة نقل محملة بالطوب والحجارة وسقوط حمولتها أعلى كوبرى الجلاء.

وفور إخطار مدير مرور القاهرة أمر بالدفع برجال المرور لتيسير الحركة المرورية، وإخطار الحماية المدنية لرفع حمولة السيارة من نهر الكوبرى.*

*صــدى البلــــد*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن المركزى طلقات فى الهواء على طلاب التحويلات المتظاهرين أمام وزارة التعليم العالى، *
*وذلك بعد فشل الأمن فى إقناعهم بفتح شارع "قصر العينى"، كما ألقوا القبض على عدد من الطلاب *
*المتظاهرين الذين يطالبون بفتح باب التحويلات الورقية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشف محمد السلماوى المتحدث الرسمى باسم لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، عن انتهاء عمل اللجنة *
*من المسودة الأولى للدستور يوم 3 ديسمبر المقبل.
وأنه لا صحة للأخبارعن طلب اللجنة مد مدة عملها لتزيد عن الـ60 يومًا المحددة من قبل الإعلان الدستورى.
*
*الدســـــــتور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدأ الآن موكب شهداء كنيسة العذراء بالوراق فى التحرك من مشرحة زينهم إلى كنيسة العذراء بالوراق ، لإقامة شعائر *
*صلاة **الجنازة بحضور العديد من الأساقفة و الشخصيات العامة . و قد تحرك 4 جثامين فى موكب واحد مهيب ، **من المشرحة إلى الكنيسة، حيث رفض اهالى الشهداء أن يستلموا 3 جثامين فقط *​ 
*الأقباط متحدون* 
الاثنين 21 اكتوبر 2013 - 59: 03 م​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ القاهرة : إنشاء محطة جديدة لركاب الصعيد بحلوان بمساحة 12 فدانا*

الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:05
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*غدا.. نظر تجديد حبس 36 من عناصر "المحظورة" فى أحداث الإنتاج الإعلامى *
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:07 
تنظر نيابة أول أكتوبر، غدا الثلاثاء، تجديد حبس 36 من عناصر الجماعة المحظورة، المقبوض عليهم فى اشتباكاتهم مع قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب الثانوية يعاودون قطع شارع قصر العينى أمام "التعليم العالى" * 
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:44 
عاود طلاب التحويلات الحاصلون على الثانوية العامة، قطع طريق شارع قصر العينى، 
الذى شهد تواجدا مكثفا من قبل قوات الأمن والشرطة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلسلة بشرية لطلاب "المحظورة" بدار علوم القاهرة * 
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:41 
نظم طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة بكلية دار العلوم بجامعة القاهرة، 
سلسة بشرية أمام الكلية، للمطالبة بالإفراج عن زملائهم المحبوسين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن الدولة تحقق مع "الشاطر" و"الكتاتنى"و"الحسينى" فى قضية التخابر * 
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:26 
انتقل منذ قليل اليوم الاثنين فريق من نيابة أمن الدولة العليا بإشراف المستشار خالد ضياء المحامى العام للنيابة 
إلى محبس كل من خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام للجماعة المحظورة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء مراسم تشييع جثامين ضحايا الهجوم على كنيسة الوراق*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:27 
بدأت عصر اليوم الاثنين، مراسم تشييع جثامين 4 من الأقباط لقوا مصرعهم، جراء إطلاق نار 
على كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالوراق الليلة الماضية
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر بالسكة الحديد : قطارات الإسكندرية تعمل بطاقة 15%*
الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:59 
صرح مصدر مسئول بهيئة السكة حديد الإسكندرية، أن الإسكندرية قد شهدت اليوم إنطلاق 4 قطارات (إسكندرية- القاهرة) 
ثلاثة منها قطارات مكيفة، والباقى قطارات للدرجة الثانية المميزة بدون تكييف، وهو ما يوازى 15% 
من طاقة رحلات الإسكندرية اليومية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

نيافه الأنبا يوأنس يستهل كلمته :
دماؤكم غاليه عند الله والكنيسه .. دماء الشهداء غاليه جدا عند الله.
والكنيسه هنا تدشنت بدماء الشهداء.كنيستنا القبطيه قد تزينت بدماؤهم.
في السماء درجات كثيره من المجد. يا أم النور تشفعي لأبنك الحبيب 
أن يقضي علي الشر في بلادنا مصر​ 
CTV​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخرباوى : لا يحق لمن دافع عن الإخوان استنكار حادث كنيسة الوراق*

الإثنين، 21 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:58

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعزيز الإجراءات الأمنية حول كنائس بني سويف علي خلفية حادث الوراق الإرهابي*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

وصف الفريق حسام خير الله ما حدث بالأمس أمام كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالوراق بإنه "إجرام وقلة حياء" 
وأرجع السبب في مثل هذه الأحداث إلى الحكومة، واصفًا إياها بالمتراخية.
مشددًا بقوله: طالما لا يوجد حزم فلن تنتهي المأساة، وبأن تلك الحكومة تساهم في إغراق مصر في مستنقع 
الظلام حيث إزدياد أعمال العنف والإرهاب ومن ثم ركود السياحة والاقتصاد والاستثمار، إضافة إلى 
أن الشعب لن يتحمل المزيد من دفع الثمن ، دون تعقب حقيقي للجناة ومحاسبة للفعلة.
معربًا عن دهشته من عدم قدرة الحكومة على محاسبة الجناة والقبض عليهم في عدة حوادث مشابهة. 
قائلاً: يا حكومة الأيادي المرتعشة لا تبني الدولة. 
وأردف قائلاً: يؤسفني إن الحكومة هي اللي بتعطي سند ومبرر للطابور الخامس، من خلال عدم 
تطبيق وتفعيل القانون وبأن هناك تخاذل واضح وعدم حسم.
وتساءل خير الله قائلاً: تمويلات خارجية تضخ للجماعة لحرق الوطن وعلى الجانب الآخر توجد 
حكومة متراخية ، فماذا ستكون النتيجة؟؟ هنوصل لسكة لا نتمناها.
وأرجع الحادث إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وبأن لديها حالة عداء متنامي للوطن، ويكرهون الأقباط.. 
مضيفًا: دة مش إسلام، دول مجموعة من المجرمين.
وختامًا وجّه رسالة لأقباط مصر: مصابنا واحد، فأنتم جزء أصيل من الشعب، وإن تألم جزء 
من الجسد تألم له الجسد كله، وللحكومة: اللي مش قادر يستأذن.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ابنة الشاطر تعقيبًا على حادث الوراق: *
*الدم كله حرام.. وكارت الفتنة الطائفية تحت الطلب لدي رجال مبارك
*
*الاهرام *​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس، أنه ليس من الحكمة تظاهر الأقباط كرد فعل علي ماحدث بكنيسة العذراء مريم قائلا: 
لانريد أن ننحصر داخل مشاكلنا الخاصة، بينما مصر تخوض حربا ضد الإرهاب وهي أصعب من الحروب النظامية. 
ووصف الأنبا رافائيل في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الأهرام" في أثناء حضوره صلاة الجنازة بكنيسة العذراء، ما حدث بالحادث الإرهابي، 
مضيفا أنه ليس من الدين ولا الإنسانية ولا الرجولة والشهامة قتل أبرياء. وأكد سكرتير المجمع المقدس، أن من قام 
بحادث الوراق تيار يستعين بالقتل العشوائي لتعيش مصر في أحداث إرهابية. وطالب الأنبا رافائيل الحكومة الوجود 
بأقصي قوتهاوعزى أهالي الشهداء قائلا: ربنا موجود وعزاؤنا أنهم ماتوا ميتة مقدسة. 
فيما أشار سكرتير المجمع المقدس إلي وجود لجنة تسمي بإدارة الأزمات داخل المجمع تتواصل مع 
مختلف أجهزة الدولة وتجتمع بشكل دوري وتقدم اقتراحات للجهات المعنية لحل الأزمات. 
وقال إنه بالفعل تم الاتفاق مع الجيش بإعادة بناء الكنائس وتشكيل لجنة من وزارة الإسكان لمعاينة الكنائس علي طبيعتها. 
وتابع الأنبا رافائيل أنه لم يتم اتخاذ خطوات علي أرض الواقع حتي الآن، ويطالب الحكومة بالبدء في 
الترميم لاقتراب العيد وليؤدي المسيحيون فيها صلواتهم.
*الاهرام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

عقد مدير أمن بني سويف، اجتماعًا موسعًا مع مدير إدارة مرور بني سويف للقيام بعمل حملات موسعة
 على مستوى مراكز المحافظة لمتابعة الدراجات البخارية الموجودة في شوارع بني سويف بدون رخص
 وضبط سائقيها فى إطار الإجراءات الأمنية التى أنتشرت أمام الكنائس والأديرة بمحافظة بني سويف عقب
 الحادث الإرهابى الذى استهدف أبرياء بحي "الوراق" أمس.
 
*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ياتري  ده حلم  ولا علم .. 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*فرضت قوات الأمن كردونا حول مظاهرات الأقباط المتجمهرين أمام كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، عقب تشييع جثامين *
*ضحايا حادث أمس، ورفع الأقباط أعلام مصر والمصاحف، ورددوا هتافات "مسلم ومسيحي إيد واحدة"، *
*و"يا سيسي قول الحق هتعدمهم ولا لأ"، و"يا شهيد نام وارتاح وإحنا نكمل الكفاح"، **و"ارفع رأسك فوق أنت قبطي".*
*وتستمر التظاهرات أمام الكنيسة في الوقت الذي تم فيه قطع الطريق بسبب الأعداد المشاركة*
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*نبيل نعيم : قطر تكفلت بدعم تنظيم الإخوان بمليار ونصف.. *
*والأقباط لديهم وطنية أكثر من الجماعة
*10/21/2013 - 18:50​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*«الأنبا يوحنا»: من قتل أبناءنا في الكنيسة هو من غدر بجنودنا بسيناء في رمضان
*
*المصرى اليوم *​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*باريس تدين الاعتداء الذى أوقع 4 قتلى بكنيسة الوراق*

*اليوم  السابع* 
 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الخارجية الروسية" تدين الهجوم الإرهابى على كنيسة الوراق*

*اليوم السابع* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*واشنطن تدين الهجوم على كنيسة الوراق وتطالب القاهرة بملاحقة الجناة*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*العليمى يقترح عودة المجمعات الاستهلاكية بدلا من فرض التسعيرة الجبرية*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*انفجار أحد محولات السد العالى واندلاع حريق محدود*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:59 
*تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية والقائمون على السد العالى، من السيطرة على حريق محدود نشب فى أحد محولات السد العالى، بعد ماس كهربائى مفاجئ*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*المسلمانى : علاقتنا مع موسكو تاريخية وموقف بوتين من 30يونيو زاد شعبيته*

الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن السكة الحديد :  تشغيل 28 رحلة اليوم ما بين القاهرة والإسكندرية*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الضرائب" تضبط 111 حالة تهرب بقيمة 843 مليون جنيه* 
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:44

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. نظر 3 دعاوى قضائية تطالب بقطع العلاقات المصرية مع تركيا*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:37 
تنظر اليوم الثلاثاء الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار محمد قشطة نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، 3 دعاوى قضائية
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصرع شخص وإصابة 4 آخرين فى إطلاق نار بالعريش*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:18 
لقى شخص مصرعه، وأصيب 4 آخرون فى حادث إطلاق نار بالعريش مساء أمس الاثنين.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*"تمرد السودان" :  نسعى لإنهاء نظام "البشير" بثورة شعبية بيضاء*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*يلتقى الدكتور أحمد البرعى وزير التضامن الاجتماعى، اليوم الثلاثاء، أسر ضحايا حادث كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، **حيث سيقوم *
*الوزير **بصرف 5000 جنيه للمتوفى و1000 للمصاب وذلك عقب تقديمه واجب العزاء للضحايا فى الكنيسة.*


*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول مسيرة طلاب الإخوان لرئاسة جامعة الأزهر والأمن يغلق الأبواب*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:31 
وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة لطلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة إلى مقر رئاسة جامعة الأزهر لمواصلة تظاهرهم لليوم الرابع تزامنا مع بدء الدراسة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*لليوم الرابع .. تظاهر طالبات "المحظورة" بجامعة الأزهر*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:23 
*بدأت طالبات الإخوان بكليات البنات جامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة فى تظاهراتهم، لليوم الرابع على التوالى.*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس السكة الحديد: انتظام قطارات بحرى/ القاهرة مع بداية تشغيلها*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:16 
أكد المهندس حسين زكريا الفضالى، رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية، انتظام حركة 
قطارات الوجه البحرى/ القاهرة

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبير جنائى :  سنقبض على منفذى هجوم كنيسة الوراق خلال 72 ساعة*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:33 
قال اللواء دكتور رفعت عبد الحميد الخبير الجنائى والأمنى إن الأجهزة الأمنية تعرفت على الجناة الذين قاموا بتنفيذ حادث كنيسة الوراق، وإنه سيتم القبض عليهم خلال 72 ساعة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى حجازى معزيا ضحايا كنيسة العذراء : سنقتلع جذور العنف الأعمى*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:51 
نعى الدكتور مصطفى حجازى المستشار السياسى لرئيس الجمهورية، ضحايا كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، قائلا فى تدوينة
 على الفيس بوك:"رحم الله كل ضحايا الغدر،كلنا يعرف من قتل إخوتنا فى كنيسة الوراق".

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*بث مباشر لاحتفالات أسوان بتعامد الشمس على وجه رمسيس بأبو سمبل*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## soul & life (22 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *يلتقى الدكتور أحمد البرعى وزير التضامن الاجتماعى، اليوم الثلاثاء، أسر ضحايا حادث كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، **حيث سيقوم *
> *الوزير **بصرف 5000 جنيه للمتوفى و1000 للمصاب وذلك عقب تقديمه واجب العزاء للضحايا فى الكنيسة.*
> 
> 
> ...



1000 للمصاب ودا هيعمل بيهم ايه يجيب انتيبيوتك وشاش وقطن 
الناس دى هتجننى الف جنيه دا لو واحد عزم واحد على غدوة فى اى مكان هيدفعهم الالف جنيه دول


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشهاد جندى وإصابة سبعة آخرين فى تفجير عبوة بناقلة جنود فى رفح*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*راعى كنيسة: الحراسات الأمنية على الكنائس "خيال مآتة"*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:50 
هكذا قال القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير، أستاذ اللاهوت، وراعى كنيسة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*نشطاء يتداولون صورة للبرادعى بصحبة شخص يرفع "شعار رابعة"*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:45 
تداول نشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك وتويتر"، صورة للدكتور محمد البرادعى نائب رئيس الجمهورية 
المستقيل، وشخص يزعم النشطاء أنه رجل أعمال مصرى يعيش فى الخارج يرفع أصابعة الأربعة "شعار رابعة".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*نائب قبطى سابق : لو ضربوا جميع الكنائس سنؤدى الصلاة فى المساجد*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:36 
قال المحامى ممدوح رمزى، النائب البرلمانى السابق، إن العقلية المصرية لم تتغير حتى بعد الثورة، مؤكداً أن الشرطة 
دائماً ما تكون فى موقف رد فعل دون محاولة لإيقاف أو منع الجريمة. 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*حالة من الفزع بين ركاب المترو بـ"الشهداء" بعد أنباء عن مفرقعات * 
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:42

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "الإخوان" يطلقون الشماريخ والألعاب النارية بجامعة "الأزهر"*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:44 
بدأ طلاب الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر فى تنظيم وقفة أمام المقر الإدارى لجامعة الأزهر 
بمدينة نصر، مطلقين الشماريخ والألعاب النارية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى لاصطدام 4 سيارات أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:52 
أصيب كوبرى أكتوبر فى الاتجاهين بحالة من الشلل المرورى منذ قليل، وذلك 
لاصطدام 4 سيارات صباح اليوم الثلاثاء أمام مسجد النور.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تنتقل لنظر تجديد حبس 53 متهمًا بأحداث "الإنتاج" و"الحصرى"*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:00 
انتقل المستشار محمد الفوتى، رئيس نيابة جنوب الجيزة الكلية، اليوم الثلاثاء، لمحبس المتهمين 
لنظر تجديد حبس 36 من عناصر الجماعة المحظورة،
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *نشطاء يتداولون صورة للبرادعى بصحبة شخص يرفع "شعار رابعة"*
> الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:45
> تداول نشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك وتويتر"، صورة للدكتور محمد البرادعى نائب رئيس الجمهورية
> المستقيل، وشخص يزعم النشطاء أنه رجل أعمال مصرى يعيش فى الخارج يرفع أصابعة الأربعة "شعار رابعة".
> *اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*"أشتون" تدين الهجوم الإرهابى على كنيسة الوراق*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:07 
أدانت كاثرين أشتون الممثل الأعلى للاتحاد الأوروبى للشئون الخارجية والسياسات الأمنية ونائبة 
رئيس المفوضية الهجوم الذى استهدف كنيسة الوراق الأحد الماضى

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يحتجزون مصورًا أمام المبنى الإدارى للجامعة*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:16 
احتجز طلاب الإخوان، أحد الأفراد، وهو يحمل كاميرا ويقوم بتصويرهم فى تظاهرهم 
أمام المبنى الإدارى لجامعة الأزهر

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى: تأخير إصدار قانون التظاهر يساعد الإخوان فى تخريب مصر* 
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:0

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*يونس مخيون :  الحالة الأمنية لا تستدعى استمرار فرض حظر التجوال*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. مظاهرة أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية للتنديد بحادث كنيسة الوراق *
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:19

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحمد مكى : لن أطرح مبادرات لحل الأزمة بين الإخوان والنظام*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:17

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمرد السويس : لن نكتفى بالعزاء لضحايا كنيسة الوراق..ولابد من القصاص*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:05 
وعدت حملة تمرد بالسويس أهالى ضحايا كنيسة الوراق بالقصاص من المجرمين الذين نفذوا الحادث ومن حرضهم، 
مشيرة فى بيان لها "لن نكتفى بتقديم العزاء للمسيحيين، ولكن سنقتص من المجرمين

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخرباوى : على المنظمات الحقوقية إدراك أن الإرهاب لا حقوق له*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*مختار نوح : حادث الوراق مخطط أمريكى إخوانى للتدخل العسكرى فى مصر*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*إسراء عبد الفتاح والغزالى حرب ينضمان للمستقيلين من حزب الدستور*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:06 
أكد شادى الغزالى حرب استقالته من حزب الدستور، ضمن مجموعات استقالات على رأسها 
الدكتور هانى سرى الدين والدكتور عماد أبوغازى وجورج إسحاق والدكتور أحمد البرعي

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*دعا الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر، طلاب الجامعة إلى الهدوء والالتزام بآداب الإسلام فى طلب العلم *
*والاهتمام بالدراسة، **حتى يتمكَّنوا من الإسهام فى بناء الوطن، فبالعلم تُبنَى الأوطان وتَنهَض.*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

نشرت صفحات حزب الراية وأولاد أبو إسماعيل ، دعوة لأنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل من أجل الاحتشاد فى 
ميدان التحرير يوم 18 نوفمبر المقبل فى ذكرى رحيل الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك.

*المـوجــــز*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*جنايات بورسعيد تنظر اليوم إعادة محاكمة 11 متهمًا في "مذبحة بورسعيد" بعد تسليم أنفسهم*

*الــوطـــن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*"غطاس": سلفيون مصريون تلقوا تدريبات عسكرية على يد "القاعدة" بليبيا*


*فيـتــــــو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*فصل 3 طالبات بالأزهر وضعن مساحيق وزعمن أنها دماء أمام "الجزيرة"​*


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*باراك أوباما أوقف تزويد تركيا بصفقة تضم 10 طائرات استخبارية بدون طيار، ردًا على تسليم رئيس الوزراء *
*التركى رجب طيب أردوغان، إيران قائمة بأسماء عملاء الموساد الإيرانيين.
*
*فيتـــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*النائب العام يأمر بحبس 4 ضباط في قضية اختناق 36 إخواني داخل *
*سيارة ترحيلات " أبو زعبل "*​
​*صدى البلد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية من ضبط بريطانى الجنسية يقوم بتصوير منشآت حيوية بشبرا الخيمة بمحطةالمترو *
*وشركة الكهرباء وبعض المناطق الحيوية دون تصاريح*

*البلــــــــد*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشف الإعلامي أحمد شوبير، عن اجتماعات كانت تجمع بين خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين *
*مع مجموعة ألتراس أهلاوي**. **وقال شوبير عبر قناة "دريم": "الحقيقة أن خيرت الشاطر كان يجلس مع ألتراس*
*أهلاوي، في الوقت الذي كان وايت نايتس يجلس مع حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح الرئاسي السابق**".*​ 
*الفجــــــــــر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاد البالون الطائر للظهور مجددا فى سماء مدينة الأقصر اليوم، الثلاثاء، بعد توافد مجموعات*
*سياحية لزيارة آثار المدينة التاريخية بعد طول غياب.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين طلاب المحظورة ومستقلين داخل أصول الدين بالمنصورة*

*اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن  العام  ينجح  في  مهاجمه  أحدي  بؤر  الأرهاب  بشبين  القناطر  والقبض  علي  العشرات  *
*من  المجرمين  بما  يملكون  من  أسلحه  وقنابل  و9  سيارات  مسروقه*

*قناه  التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الطلاب المستقلون بـ"تجارة حلوان" ينظمون تظاهرة مضادة لوقفة إخوانية*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:48​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*"شباب ماسبيرو" يهتفون ضد الببلاوى أمام مجلس الوزراء*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:15 
ردد عدد من المتواجدين أمام مقر مجلس الوزراء من أعضاء اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو 
بعض الهتافات ضد الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" يتظاهرون بأقنعة "فانديتا" أمام قبة جامعة القاهرة‎* 
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:54 
وصلت المسيرة التى ينظمها طلاب الإخوان من كلية دار العلوم بجامعة القاهرة لمبنى الجامعة الرئيسى.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*ذعر فى جامعة المنصورة بعد سماع طلقات نار من جانب عناصر المحظورة*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:30
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظة الجيزة: 5 آلاف جنيه لأسر شهداء "كنيسة الوراق" و2000 للمصاب*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:16 
قرر الدكتور على عبد الرحمن محافظ الجيزة، صرف 5 آلاف جنيه لأسرة كل شهيد فى حادث 
كنيسة الوراق و2000 جنيه للمصاب من صندوق خدمات المحافظة

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*إطلاق قذائف آر بى جى على كمين "الماسورة" برفح* 
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:08 
قام مجهولون بإطلاق قذائف صاروخية من بعد على حاجز أمنى بمنطقة الماسورة 
بمدخل مدينة رفح ولم يبلغ عن وقوع إصابات نتيجة لذلك
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*كنيسة الوراق تتلقى العزاء فى ضحايا الهجوم الإرهابى مساء اليوم* 
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:51 

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*القرضاوى يستنكر الاعتداء على كنيسة الوراق ويحمل الأمن المسئوليه* 
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:41 
أدان الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى رئيس الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين، الاعتداء على كنيسة الوراق، محملا الأجهزة الأمنية مسئولية ما حدث

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسئول بالدعوة السلفية يهاجم ممثل الكنيسة بالخمسين لرفض المادة 219* 
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:31 
هاجم الشيخ شعبان درويش، نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية بالجيزة، وعضو اللجنة التأسيسية السابقة، ممثل الكنيسة بلجنة الخمسين، لموقفه الرافض للمادة 219 والمعروفة بمادة حزب النور من دستور 2012 المعطل. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*استشهاد 2 وإصابة 5 فى انفجار 3 عبوات ناسفة بأتوبيس للمجندين برفح*
*الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:18 *
كشفت مصادر عسكرية، أن مجموعة من العناصر الإرهابية استهدفت أتوبيسين 
مخصصين للإجازات الميدانية لأفراد القوات المسلحة بسيناء، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*طائرة تابعة للداخلية تحلق بشكل منخفض لتمشيط محيط وسط القاهرة* 
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:08 
حلقت منذ قليل اليوم الثلاثاء، طائرة تابعة لوزارة الداخلية فى سماء وسط القاهرة، بشكل 
منخفض لأكثر من ساعة فى عملية تمشيط محيط وسط البلد

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحمد البرعى : لم أمنع نفسى من البكاء عند رؤيتى صورة مريم ضحية الإرهاب*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*النائب العام يرفض تظلم الداخلية بالإفراج عن ضباط "ترحيلات أبو زعبل" *
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس 300 إخوانى فى اتهامهم بالتحريض على العنف بالإسكندرية*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتهاء مظاهرات طلاب "المحظورة" بجامعة القاهرة*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال وزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى، إن هناك اتفاقا على خارطة المستقبل المصرية.

وبشأن الملف الإيرانى.. شدد كيرى فى مؤتمر صحفى بالعاصمة البريطانية لندن اليوم، على أن الولايات المتحدة لن تسمح لإيران بامتلاك أسلحة نووية.

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*دي تصريحات رعاه البقر مش رجال السياسه !!*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تحديد جلسة 4 نوفمبر لضبط وإحضار مكى والزينى فى "تزوير الانتخابات" *

حدد المستشار مجدى حسين عبد الخالق قاضى التحقيقات المنتدب من وزير العدل، لتحقيق فى وقائع تزوير الانتخابات البرلمانية فى عام 2005 -2010 جلسة 4 نوفمبر المقبل

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*حزب الدستور يطالب رئيس الجمهورية بتشغيل قطارات الصعيد*
الثلاثاء، 22 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:37

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترددت أنباء بين شباب حزب الدستور عن عودة الدكتور محمد البرادعى، وكيل مؤسسى الحزب، ونائب رئيس *
*الجمهورية السابق، يوم 29 أكتوبر، وذلك بعدما غادر البلاد عقب استقالته من رئاسة الجمهورية على خلفية أحداث رابعة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*
أكدت الدكتورة مهجة غالب عميدة كلية الدراسات الإسلامية للبنات بجامعة الأزهر، أنها أصدرت قرارا، بإحالة 
طالبتين بالكلية إلى مجلس التأديب لتورطهما فى أعمال الشغب، وإثارة الفتنة وتعطيل الدراسة.​*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*أدانت النقابة العامة للمهندسين، حادث الاعتداء الإجرامى على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التضامن": زيادة العلاوة الاستثنائية إلى 10% وصرفها يناير القادم*
 
*أكد هانى مهنا المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة التضامن الاجتماعى، أنه تقرر زيادة العلاوة الاستثنائية المقررة بـ5% إلى 10% بحد أدنى 50 جنيها، على أن يتم صرفها بداية من يناير القادم.*​

*وأوضح بيان رسمى عن الوزارة اليوم، أنه من المقرر أن توقع وزارة المالية على هذا القرار بعد توفر الاعتمادات المالية الخاصة بصرف الزيادة، ومن المقرر أن يستفيد 9 ملايين مواطن من أصحاب المعاشات من هذه الزيادة*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تقدم بيت العائلة المصرية بأصدق آيات التعازى لقداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية فى ضحايا الحادث الأثيم والإرهابى الذى تعرضت له كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك بالوراق.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*السكك الحديدية : تشغيل 30% من رحلات بحرى-القاهرة وسط إقبال متوسط*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*التنسيق بين مرسى والشاطر للاتفاق على الأقوال أمام المحكمة.. *
*مرسى يطلب من هيئة الدفاع التنسيق مع الشاطر للاتفاق على نص الأقوال أمام المحكمة".*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

* "الجيش يكتشف أكبر نفق لتهريب الإرهابيين من غزة لسيناء..  *

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*مفاجأة ....  "برادلى يتهم ضياء وزكى بالتضليل والضحك على المنتخب".*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*◄ الداخلية: الكشف عن مرتكبى "جريمة الوراق" خلال ساعات
*​*
*
*اليوم السابع
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*◄ طاهر أبو زيد يحيل مخالفات نادي الزمالك للنيابة العامة
*​*
**اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*◄ 37% من المصريين راضون عن أداء حكومة حازم الببلاوى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشفت مصادر قضائية مطلعة أن التسجيلات الصوتية التى تم تفريغها لـ"عادل حبارة" قيادى التنظيم الإرهابى المكون من 30 شخصا والمتهمين بقتل 25 مجند أمن مركزى تم تسجيلها بإذن مسبق من النيابة العامة، *​ 
*وكشف المصدر أن تلك التسجيلات التى تم تسجيلها قبل وبعد تنفيذ العملية الإرهابية كشفت أن المكالمات المشفرة التى كانت تدور بين المتهمين قبل تنفيذ العملية، تتعلق بأطراف تنفيذ العملية والتخطيط لها وكيفية التنفيذ، ومن بين المكالمات التى تلقاها عادل حبارة عقب ارتكاب وتنفيذ تلك العملية "تهنئة بقتل 25 مجندا".*​
*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تظاهر العشرات من النشطاء السياسيين مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بميدان طلعت حرب بوسط القاهرة، *
*للاحتجاج على قانون التظاهر، *
*الذى من المقرر أن تقره الحكومة المصرية برئاسة الدكتور حازم الببلاوى لتنظيم عملية التظاهر والاحتجاج بمصر .*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعرضت الكنيسة الأسقفية بميدان الكوربة فى مصر الجديدة، محافظة القاهرة، **للاقتحام وسرقة أموالها.*​ 
*وقالت الكنيسة فى بيان لها ، نشرته " إنه مع بداية اليوم.. اكتشفنا أن الكنيسة تعرضت لحادث اقتحام وسرقة، *
*ونشكر الله أن الخسائر فى المال فقط، وليست فى الأرواح، ونصلى ليعوض الرب كل الخاسرين *
*وأن تظل الكنيسة سببا فى راحة النفوس".*​ 
*الــوفـــــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*المصريون مهوسون بالسيسي ويريدونه رئيسا *​
الثلاثاء , 22 اكتوبر 2013 18:44
*كتبت صحيفة "هاآرتس" العبرية أن نسبة إعجاب المصريين بالفريق أول السيسي لم تشهدها مصر منذ أيام الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر، مؤكدة أن أغلب المصريين يتمنون ترشح الفريق السيسي للرئاسة ولا يخافون من عودة الحكم العسكري.*​

*"كثيرون بمصر يريدون إظهار تأييدهم للجيش بأي طريقة ممكنة"، **وتابعت بأن لافتات التأييد للسيسي يمكن إيجادها في كل شوارع القاهرة، وبوسترات وزير الدفاع تظهر فوق البيوت والبنايات والمحال، مشيرة إلى أن رجال الأعمال يستغلون موجة الهوس بالسيسي لإعادة ترويج منتجاتهم بصورته، حيث بدأ بعض الصاغة تصنيع أقراط وسلاسل تحمل اسم الجنرال المصري "السيسي"، كما بدأت إحدى شركات الأغذية الترويج لسندويتش السيسي، وعلى الإنترنت تم تدشين موقع خاص باسم "مطرقة السيسي" الذي يجمع كل لافتات وكلمات التقدير لوزير دفاع مصر.*​

*الــوفــد*​​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الرئيس الروسى: *
*الإسلام جزء لا يتجزأ من تاريخ بلادنا.. وهناك من يحاول "صبّ الزيت على النار" لإشعال التوتر بين *
*الغرب والعالم الإسلامى.. وأدعو إلى استعادة هيبة المدرسة الإسلامية الروسية*
​
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*قررت نيابة الوراق برئاسة ياسر عبد اللطيف، تأجيل سماع شهادة 3 أمناء شرطة كانوا مكلفين بخدمة تأمين كنيسة*
* العذراء والملاك، وقت حادث إطلاق النيران على الخارجين من حفل عرس بكنيسة العذراء بالوراق، *
*مما أسفر عن وفاة 4 ضحايا وإصابة 17 آخرين بينهم 5 في حالة خطيرة، إلى جلسة الغد *
*بعد تغيبهم عن المثول أمام النيابة اليوم.
*
*البــــــلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور إبراهيم الهدهد نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر إنه تم إحالة 15 طالباً إلى التحقيقات ومجلس التأديب بعد *
*خروجهم عن الأعراف الجامعية ، مشيراً إلى أن المشاهد الحادة فى المظاهرات وارتكاب العنف*
* فى المظاهرات وإشعال النار والشماريخ منذ يوم الأحد تهدف إلى تعطيل الدراسة وإثارة الفوضى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة للفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي الأهلي أنه ينتظر رد الجهات الأمنية لتحديد الملعب الذي سوف يستضيف مباراة العودة أمام أورلاندو الجنوب أفريقي المقرر لها 9 نوفمبر الجاري في نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا .*​

*أكد سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة للفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي الأهلي أنه ينتظر رد الجهات الأمنية لتحديد الملعب *
*الذي سوف يستضيف مباراة العودة أمام أورلاندو الجنوب أفريقي المقرر لها 9 نوفمبر الجاري *
*في نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*"دير شبيجل" تدين حادث العذراء وتفتح النار على الإخوان.. الاعتداءات على المسيحيين زادت بعد عزل مرسي..*
*نهنئ الجماعة على ما حققته من كره المصريين.. ولابد من استبدال جثمان الحكومة الحالية بأخرى حية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أكتوبر 2013)

* قطع لسان اللي يقول حشيش مصر مضروب     
*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

نشر: 22/10/2013 9:01 م – 
*إستنفار عسكرى مكثف شهدته السويس اليوم من خلال إنتشار الدبابات والمدرعات العسكرية فى الميادين الرئيسية ومحاور الطرق العامة وأمام البنوك بعيدا عن تطبيق ساعات الحظر الليلى الذى يبدا فى الثانية عشرة ليلا لتعزيز التأمينات و الحذر من أستهداف منشأت عامة و أمنية .*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الكاتب الصحفي إبراهيم عيسي ، أن لا أحد يملك جميلا علي مصر ,والذي فعله السيسي في ثورة 30 يونيو *
*هو انتصار وطني حر, وهو بذلك يرد جميل مصر عليه , وليس له جميل علي مصر.*
*وأضاف "عيسي" أن السيسي بطل شعبي ولكنة لا يملك جميل علي مصر وكلمة " كمل جميلك يا سيسي " تعتبر *
*إهانة للوطن سواء الفريق السيسي قام بترشيح نفسة للرئاسة او لا ، وسيكون هناك رئيسا اخر *
*وسيقوم بفعل كل ما يفعلة السيسي.*

*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*كلام موزون بميزان دهب .. *
*وياريتنا نتعلم نفكر بعقولنا .. **مش بقلوبنا*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال أحد القيادات الشبابية بجماعة الإخوان، إنهم سيتظاهرون على قضبان السكة الحديد لتعطيل *
*حركة القطارات خلال الفترة المقبلة، مشيرا إلى أن تظاهراتهم ستكون سلمية ولن يلجأوا للعنف.*​

*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال حسين شريف، رئيس القطاع التجارى بشركة مصر للطيران للخطوط الجوية إن الشركة قررت تخفيض أسعار *
*تذاكر الطيران الدولى بنسبة 20% اعتبارًا من الأحد الماضى وحتى نهاية الشهر.
*
*اليوم  السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*أدانت السفارة الأمريكية لدى مصر بشدة الهجوم على كنيسة العذراء مريم يوم الأحد الماضى، *
*ووصفته بالعمل الإرهابى ضد المصريين الأبرياء. *

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*أرسلت شركة "افتا كراز" الأوكرانية – والتى تعتبر الشركة الوحيدة فى أوكرانيا المتخصصة فى إنتاج المدرعات الثقيلة- 50 مدرعة إلى وزارة الدفاع المصرية من نوع "AC- 12-63221".*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ البنك المركزى: *
*البطالة الرسمية فى مصر 13.3%. .وفى أمريكا 7.5% * 
قال هشام رامز محافظ البنك المركزى، إن نسبة البطالة الرسمية فى مصر 13.3% ، مطالبا بخلق فرص عمل وتشجيع الاستثمار لمواجهة البطالة

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصر للطيران تخفض أسعار التذاكر الدولية بنسبة 20% *

قال حسين شريف، رئيس القطاع التجارى بشركة مصر للطيران للخطوط الجوية إن الشركة قررت تخفيض أسعار 
تذاكر الطيران الدولى بنسبة 20% اعتبارًا من الأحد الماضى وحتى نهاية الشهر.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*المغازى: الإخوان تنفذ عمليات إرهابية لإجبار الدولة على التفاوض *

قال عبد الله المغازى عضو مجلس الشعب السابق إن جماعة الإخوان المحظورة تحاول لى ذراع الدولة 
المصرية من خلال العمليات الإرهابية التى تقوم بها، لإجبار الدولة على القبول بالمفاوضات معها، 
مشيرا إلى أن هذا الأمر غير مقبول على الإطلاق ويجب التصدى له بكل حزم. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*غدا. .وزير الآثار يفتتح "مواقع أثرية" بالوادى الجديد بعد ترميمها *
 
*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن العام" يضبط 444 قطعة سلاح وينفذ 17 ألف حكم خلال 24 ساعة*


*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجهولون يقتحمون مسجدين شرق الكويت ويحرقون المصاحف.. *

*والأوقاف تندد*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*السكة الحديد تؤكد انتظام حركة قطارات بحرى- القاهرة لليوم الثانى*
أكد المهندس حسين زكريا رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية انتظام حركة قطارات الوجه البحرى- القاهرة، لليوم الثانى على 
التوالى، بعد موافقة الجهات الأمنية على تشغيل 4 خطوط بوجه بحرى أبرزهم خط القاهرة/ الإسكندرية​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم. .محاكمة 26 متهما فى قضية خلية مدينة نصر *

تنظر، اليوم الأربعاء، محكمة جنايات أمن الدولة العليا محاكمة
 26 متهمًا فى قضية "خلية مدينة نصر".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*"النواب الأمريكى" يعقد جلسة حول سياسة أوباما تجاه مصر الثلاثاء*

تعقد لجنة الشئون الخارجية بمجلس النواب الأمريكى برئاسة اد رويس جلسة استماع الثلاثاء القادم 
حول الخطوات التالية للسياسة الأمريكية تجاه مصر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلن اللواء عادل لبيب، وزير التنمية المحلية، أن الوزارة تقوم بمتابعة موقف تشغيل مصانع تدوير المخلفات بالمحافظات المختلفة, لافتاً إلى أنه تم إنشاء 52 مصنعاً لتدوير المخلفات بتكلفة 322 مليون جنيه*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الببلاوى" يزور مصابى حادث كنيسة الوراق بالمستشفى العسكرى بالمعادى*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال اللواء عادل لبيب وزير التنمية المحلية، إن عدد شركات النظافة المصرية التى تعمل بالمحافظات يبلغ 38 شركة، *
*علاوة على 3 شركات أجنبية، ويبلغ حجم المخلفات التى تقوم الشركات بجمعها حوالى 8 ملايين طن.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر : الحكومة لا دخل لها بأى مفاوضات مع عناصر "المحظورة"*

كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن حكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوى لا دخل لها بأى مفاوضات مع عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين،

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتشار شرطة المرور بالتحرير والجيش يتمركز بميدان "عبد المنعم رياض"*​

انتشر رجال شرطة المرور فى ميدان التحرير وعبد المنعم رياض وسيمون بوليفار صباح اليوم.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسيرة لطالبات المحظورة بالأزهر تقطع الطريق والأمن يعزز تواجده* 
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:01 
تحركت منذ قليل مسيرة لطالبات جماعة الإخوان المحظورة بجامعة الأزهر نحو مقر رئاسة الجامعة،
 حيث قامت بقطع طريق بقطع شارع المخيم الدائم

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*النائب العام يقرر حبس نائب مأمور ساقلته وضابط لاقتحامهما النيابة* 
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:23 
أمر النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، بحبس نائب مأمور مركز شرطة ساقلته وضابط شرطة برتبة نقيب 
وعدد 3 أمناء شرطة من قوة المركز بسوهاج خمسة عشر يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول مسيرتين لطلاب "المحظورة" من "القاهرة" و"عين شمس" لجامعة الأزهر*
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:29 
اقتحم عدد من طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" بوابة كلية الزراعة لجامعة الأزهر فرع 
البنين بالقاهرة خلال مسيرة طلابية لهم تجوب الجامعة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*نقل محاكمة الأزهرى والعشرى بتهمة إخفاء البلتاجى إلى أكاديمية الشرطة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء محاكمة 26 متهمًا فى قضية خلية مدينة نصر* 
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:35 
بدأت، منذ قليل، اليوم الأربعاء، محكمة جنايات أمن الدولة العليا محاكمة 26 متهمًا فى قضية 
"خلية مدينة نصر"، والمتهمين بالتخطيط لارتكاب عمليات إرهابية ضد منشآت الدولة الحيوية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب المحظورة يفشلون بتعطيل الدراسة بآداب الأزهر*
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:20 
فشل طلاب الإخوان المسلمين بجامعة الأزهر فى تعطيل الدراسة بكلية تربية 
وذلك بعد استخدام الطبول للتشويش على طلاب الكلية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى .... لم نحدد هوية متهمى كنيسة الوراق *

الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:18

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر: الحكومة تتجه لتخفيف ساعات حظر التجول مع رفع الطوارئ*
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:14 
كشفت مصادر حكومية مطلعة أن الحكومة تتجه لرفع حالة الطوارئ 14 نوفمبر المقبل، 
مع الإبقاء على حظر التجوال وتخفيف ساعاته

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بهندسة حلون يبدأون وقفتهم الاحتجاجية *

الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:33

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب المحظورة يشوهون حوائط مبنى آداب عين شمس بالملصقات *

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*حسن نافعة ... ضعف النظام وعدم الاستقرار يؤثر على علاقة مصر بدول العالم*
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 -11:26

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*"أبو الغار": المصريون سيصوتون لصالح الدستور الجديد حبا فى "السيسى" *
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:19

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*موسى ... إدارة أوباما فشلت فى المنطقة.. وروسيا ليست بديلاً لأمريكا *

أكد عمرو موسى رئيس لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور والمرشح الرئاسى 
السابق أن العلاقات المصرية- الأمريكية تعيش مرحلة اضطراب

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*الشرطة التركية تعتقل 28 متظاهرا فى احتجاجات على إزالة حدائق* 
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:25

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب المحظورة يحتشدون أمام زراعة "الأزهر"*
 الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:58

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يوافق "مبدئيا" على إقامة نهائى الأهلى وأورلاندو بالدفاع الجوى*

الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:55
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*وقع ظهر اليوم هجوم مسلح بقذائف الأربي جي على مدرعات للجيش أمام مستشفى الشيخ زويد بالمدينة، وكذلك انفجر لغم أرضي، عند مرور مدرعات للجيش في طريق رفح الشيخ زويد، ولم تحدث أي إصابات في صفوف الجيش.*
*وقد صرح مصدر أمني مسئول، أن قوات الجيش قامت بالرد على المهاجمين للمدرعات أمام مستشفى الشيخ زويد، وقد فر المهاجمون، وأن الجيش يقوم بمطاردة المهاجمين في الصحراء، وتلاحقهم الآن طائرات الأباتشي فوق المنطقة.*
*كما أفاد المصدر أنه لم يقع أي إصابات في الهجوم على المدرعات، وكذلك لم يقع أي إصابات حينما انفجر لغم أرضي بالقرب من مدرعات للجيش، أثناء مرورها على طريق رفح الشيخ زويد ظهر اليوم الأربعاء.*
*وأكد المصدر أن الجيش يواصل حملتة الأمنية في قرى جنوب رفح والشيخ زويد لليوم 45 على التوالي.*​

*الدستور *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*قريباً.. إعلان الإخوان المسلمين منظمة إرهابية*

أكد الدكتور أحمد البرعى، وزير التضامن الاجتماعى، أن الحكومة تتجه لإعلان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين منظمة إرهابية خلال الفترة المقبلة، مشدداً على ضرورة تقنين أوضاع بعض الحركات السياسية مثل حركة 6 إبريل، حتى لا تتكرر مأساة الإخوان مرة أخرى. 
ونفي "البرعي" أن هناك تقصيرا من الحكومة في حماية ممثليها بالخارج من اعتداءات أعضاء الإخوان بالخارج. 

*الفجـــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال مصدر أمني بشمال سيناء، إن انقطاع شبكات الاتصالات والإنترنت عن مدن المحافظة منذ الصباح وحتى الساعة الواحدة من بعد ظهر اليوم، تزامن مع شن قوات الجيش والشرطة حملة موسعة لضرب بؤر الإرهاب بقرية المقاطعة بجنوب مدينة الشيخ زويد.*

*وأكد شهود عيان، أن مدرعات الجيش حاصرت القرية صباح اليوم، وقامت طائرتان "أباتشي" بتدمير 7 بؤر إرهابية من بين منازل وعشش يستخدمها عناصر الإرهاب كمأوى لهم، وشوهدت ألسنة اللهب والدخان ترتفع في سماء القرية.*

*وأوضح الشهود، أن القوات داهمت القرية تحت غطاء جوي مكثف، ونجحت في إلقاء القبض على 2 من العناصر الخطرة داخل أحد المنازل، وتم اقتيادهما داخل إحدى المدرعات التي كانت تحاصر القرية.*

*الـوطــــــن* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة، أن: "جماعة الإخوان، تخطط لمنع محاكمة المعزول محمد مرسي، في القضية المتهم فيها بالتخابر مع جهات خارجية، المحدد لها جلسة الرابع من نوفمبر". *

*وأضافت المصادر، في تصريحات لصحيفة المصري اليوم، الصادرة صباح الأربعاء، *
*أن: "تحالف دعم الشرعية تعتزم تنظيم مظاهرات في عدة مناطق بالقاهرة، لإرباك الجهات الأمنية، وشل حركة المرور".*
* وأشارت المصادر، إلى صدور تعليمات لمكاتب الجماعة بالمحافظات، بضرورة وصول أعضائها في القاهرة، قبل نهاية الشهر الجاري، تحسبا لإغلاق أجهزة الأمن مداخل القاهرة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*إجراءات أمنية مشددة لحماية المصالح الحكومية بالتل الكبير*
 
قام اليوم مركز ومدينة التل الكبير بإنشاء وتصميم متاريس وصدادات لحماية المصالح الحكومية من غدر الجماعات الإرهابية، واتخاذ إجراءات وقائية للكشف المبكر عن هذه العمليات الخسيسة وذلك فى إطار حماية المصالح الحكومية بالتل الكبير بعد التفجيرات التى حدثت فى مبنى المخابرات الحربية بالإسماعيلية.
جاء ذلك بناء على تعليمات محافظ الإسماعيلية والقيادات الأمنية بالمحافظة.

*




*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

قال مصدر قضائى اليوم ، إن مكتب التعاون الدولى التابع للنيابة العامة المصرية، أجرى اتصالات مع بعض فرنسا، وسويسرا، وبريطانيا، للاستعلام عن آخر التطورات التى توصلوا إليهاً بشأن مساعدة السلطات المصرية فى ملف استرداد الأموال المصرية المهربة للبنوك الخارجية من قبل رموز نظام مبارك الأسبق.

وأكد المصدرأن الحكومة المصرية تقوم بجهود كبيرة على المستوى الدبلوماسى والقضائى، للتواصل مع الدول التى أودع رموز نظام مبارك أموالهم داخل بنوكها، بهدف إقناع تلك الدول بمساعدة مصر فى استرداد أموال الشعب المهربة للخارج.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*عثر على عائلته عبر "جوجل إيرث" بعد 25 عاماً*
 
تمكن رجل هندي من العثور على عائلته اعتماداً على ذاكرته وبرنامج جوجل إيرث، وذلك بعد 25 عاماً من انفصاله عنهم عندما كان يبلغ من العمر 5 سنوات فقط.

وكان سارو بريرلي لحق بأخيه الاكبر وهو في سن الخامسة وركب القطار الذي ظن أنه على متنه، ليأخذه في رحلة بعيداً عن مسقط رأسه بأكثر من 100 كيلو متر، وبعد أن فقدت السلطات الأمل في العثور على عائلته، تم تسليمه إلى مركز للتبني لينتهي به المطاف عند عائلة في ولاية تسمانيا الأسترالية. 

وبعد 25 عاماً استعان ببرنامج جوجل إيرث من خلال استذكار بعض الأماكن التي كان يقصدها وهو صغير للوصول إلى منزله بعد طول غياب. 

وألف سارو بريرلي الذي أصبح فيما بعد رجل أعمال ناجح كتاباً عن رحلة البحث عن عائلته، ما لبث أن تحول إلى فيلم نشر على يوتيوب، وحظي بمتابعة أكثر من 800 ألف مشاهد أظهروا تعاطفهم وتأثرهم بقصته .
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسلحون يعترضون سيارة نقل أموال تحمل 9 ملايين ونصف بالعياط **وسائقها ينجح فى الإفلات بها..*
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:48
اعترض اليوم، الأربعاء، مسلحون سيارة نقل أموال تحمل 9 ملايين و500 ألف جنيه أثناء سيرها بالعياط، وأطلقوا الرصاص عليها، إلا أن سائقها تمكن من الهرب بالسيارة.




​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الإخوانى " علاء صادق " أن حادثة كنيسة العذراء بالوراق ، *

*بسبب غيرة أو " تار " أو خلاف مصالح . و أوضح على " تويتر " ، و قال " حادثة أمام كنيسة بسبب غيرة أو تار أو خلاف مصالح تحول الى كارثة والقتل العلنى لأصحاب اللحية يمر مرور الكرام " . *​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلمت محكمة استئناف القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب ملف إحالة محمد مهدى عاكف، مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الأسبق إلى المحاكمة بتهمة إهانة رجال القضاء ومحاولة الإطاحة بـ3500 قاض، المعد من قبل المستشار ثروت حماد القاضى المنتدب من وزارة العدل للتحقيق فى بلاغات القضاة.

وكان المستشار ثروت حماد قد واجه المرشد العام الأسبق لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة بالبلاغات المقدمة ضده، والمتضمنة إجرائه حوارا صحفيا، اتهم فيها القضاء المصرى بالمسيس والضعيف، وأن حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسى لجماعته سيصدر قانون السلطة القضائية، والذى يتم فيه خفض سن التقاعد للقضاة، ومن شأنه الإطاحة بـ3500 قاضى، والذين سيبلغون سن التقاعد فى حالة خفض السن.​ 
وفى إطار التحقيقات تم مواجهة عاكف بسى دى يظهر فيه صوته، وهو يوجه عبارات مشينة للقضاة والتأثير على رجاله، إلا أنه أنكر أيضا هذه التسجيلات، فتم أخذ عينة من صوته لمضاهاتها بالسى دى، وانتهت اللجنة المشكلة للفحص، لتطابق صوته مع الصوت المذكور، فتقرر إحالته إلى محكمة الجنايات بتهمة إهانة القضاء والتأثير على رجاله.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشف رئيس نيابة الوراق ياسر عبداللطيف، النقاب عن أن المسئول الإدارى بكنيسة العذراء بالوراق، قال له أنه لا توجد خدمة أمنية على الكنيسة من يوم فض اعتصام "النهضة" واحتراق قسم الوراق.

من جانبها كشفت تحقيقات النيابة أن الجنود المكلفين بحراسة الكنيسة، كانوا يوقعون فى دفاتر الحضور والانصراف بقسم الوراق، موضحاً أنهم أنهوا خدمتهم اليومية أمام الكنيسة رغم عدم تواجدهم منذ شهرين.

وعلى الفور أمرت النيابة باستدعائهم لسؤالهم، واستدعاء الضابط المسئول عن توزيع الخدمات الأمنية لسؤاله.*

*الفجــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور عبد الله النجار، أستاذ الشريعة بجامعة الأزهر، إن الطلاب الذين يتم ضبطهم بالمشاركة فى أعمال *
*عنف وتخريب داخل الجامعة أو تعطيل للدراسة، ومشاركة غير سلمية فى المظاهرات سيحالون *
*إلى مجالس تأديب عاجلة، ولن يتمكنوا من دخول الامتحانات.*​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*دارت اشتباكات بين الطلاب المنتمين لتنظيم "الإخوان" المحظور وآخرين مستقلين بجامعة الإسكندرية داخل ساحات *
*كليتي التجارة والآداب بالمجمع النظري، وتبادل الجانبان الضرب بالعصا والحجارة.*​

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*داهمت قوات الأمن بالقليوبية للمرة الثانية على التوالي قرية الجعافرة، استكمالا لحملتها الأمنية لتطهير القرية من كافة البؤر الإجرامية؛ بمشاركة قوات العمليات الخاصة والمدرعات.*​

*تمكنت الحملة الثانية من ضبط 20 فرش حشيش، و5 سيارات مسروقة، و4 متهمين جدد هاربين من أحكام ومسجلين خطر ليرتفع عدد المتهمين في الحملتين إلى 45 متهما أمرت النيابة بحبسهم.*​

*الــوطــــــن *​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن ضبطت خلال حملة لها اليوم، الأربعاء، بالشيخ زويد كميات من الأسلحة مخبأة بمخازن.*
*وكانت القوات الأمنية قد شنت حملات أمنية موسعة بمناطق الشيخ زويد بمحافظة شمال سيناء. *​



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*افتتح شاب تركي ما يقول انه أول متجر جنسي على الإنترنت للمسلمين في البلاد، والذي يبيع كل المنتجات الجنسية،*

*وقال الشاب التركي ان الموقع الإلكتروني الذي يقدم المشورة بشأن اي الممارسات تتفق مع الاسلام وايها تخالفه، *
*حقق رواجا غير مسبوق منذ اطلاقه يوم الثلاثاء الماضي، حيث زاره يوم الأحد فقط 33 الف شخص.*

*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*احالت اليوم إدارة جامعة المنصورة, الدكتور ممدوح الشناوى عميد كلية الصيدلة بالمنصورة *
*والقيادى بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين **الى مجلس تأديب بتهمة *
*تحريض الطلبة على الإحتجاجات والعنف داخل الجامعة وإثارة البلبلة وزعزعة الاستقرار .*​ 
*التحــــريـر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*في محاولة لنفي الطابع الإخواني عن مظاهرات طلاب جامعات الأزهر، أصدر طلاب الجبهة السلفية بجامعة الأزهر بيان عصر اليوم *
*أكدوا فيه دعمهم ومشاركتهم في كل فعاليات التظاهر والاحتجاج داخل الجامعة، معتبرًا أن ما يحدث بالجامعة بمثابة حراك ثوري.* 

*الاهرام*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخارجية تناشد المصريين بالخارج سرعة تسجيل أسمائهم استعداداً للاسفتاء على الدستور*

*التحــــــــــرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*وفاة "ملازم أول" بالقوات المسلحة وإصابة 8 فى إنقلاب حافلة عسكرية جنوب "البحر الأحمر"

*​*
**الفـــــــجـر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال مصدر أمني ، إن سلاح المهندسين بالقوات المسلحة، اكتشف أكبر نفق عبر الشريط الحدودي *
*مع قطاع غزة **مخصص **لتهريب السيارات فى جنوب معبر رفح البري، وتم وضع حراسة مشددة على *
*النفق، والذى سوف يتم تدميره لاحقًا.*​

*الفجــــــر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاقبت محكمة جنايات القاهرة اليوم بالتجمع الخامس محمد مصطفى محمود السيد، الشهير بـسفاح المعادي بالسجن 5 سنوات لاتهامه بالتحرش بالفتيات، والتعدي عليهن أثناء سيرهن بالشارع.*​

*صدر الحكم برئاسة المستشار عبدالشافى السيد عثمان.*​ 
*وكانت محكمة النقض قد قضت بإلغاء الحكم الصادر ضد المتهم بمعاقبته بالسجن المشدد 45 عامًا، لاتهامه بالتحرش بالفتيات، والتعدي عليهن أثناء سيرهن بالشارع والمترو.*​ 

*البلــــــد*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*تونس تنتفض ضد الإخوان*
الأربعاء 23/أكتوبر/2013 - 06:57 م
 
*





*

*مليونية شارع الحبيب بورقيبة *

*احتشد الآلاف من التونسيين اليوم، بشارع الحبيب بورقيبة وسط العاصمة التونسية، للمطالبة برحيل حكومة الإخوان التي تسببت خلال فترة حكمها في نشر الإرهاب والفوضى وتدمير الاقتصاد في البلاد.*

*وعاد هتاف "ارحل" إلى الشارع التونسي من جديد، خاصة من تعنت حركة النهضة في قبول المبادرات السياسية المطالبة باستقالة حكومة علي العريض وتشكيل حكومة ائتلاف وطني تشرف على استكمال المرحلة الانتقالية.*

*ووسط الزحف الجماهيري، انسحبت الرابطة الوطنية لحماية الثورة-ميلشيات الإخوان- من شارع الحبيب بورقيبة*

*فيتـــــــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض علي قيادي بجماعة "أكناف بيت المقدس" خلال حملة أمنية برفح*

*قالت مصادر أمنية في شمال سيناء إن قوات الأمن تمكنت من ضبط قائد إحدي مجموعات اأكناف بيت المقدس *
*أثناء حملة مداهمات علي منطقة سادوت برفح صباح اليوم.*
*وقالت المصادر إنه تم تحديد قائد مجموعة أخري بالشيخ زويد وستقوم حملة أمنية بإلقاء القبض عليه.*
 
*البلـــــــــــد*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن بالسويس ألقت القبض على مدير أوقاف منطقة عتاقة بالسويس التابعة لوزارة الأوقاف؛ *
*لاتهامه بالتحريض على العنف داخل المساجد".*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

10/23/2013 - 21:46
*قال مصدر أمني بشمال سيناء إن مجند جيش يدعى أحمد محمد أحمد (22 عاما)، أصيب مساء اليوم بطلق ناري *
*في ساقه اليمنى بطريق الخطأ، أثناء تنظيفه سلاحه خلال خدمته بمعسكر الساحة بمدينة رفح، *
*وعلى الفور تم نقله لمستشفى رفح المركزي لتلقي العلاج.*​

*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد رئيس الحكومة التونسية على العريض، تصميم الحكومة على ملاحقة الإرهاب فى بلاده.

وشدد العريض، فى مؤتمر صحفى عقده مساء اليوم الأربعاء، على ضرورة التحلى بالصبر وتحمل التضحيات فى مواجهة الإرهاب.

وأكد العريض التزام الحكومة بأداء مهامها كاملة فى الأمن والاقتصاد ومكافحة الإرهاب وضبط الحدود وحفاظ أمن المواطنين.

وقال العريض "إننا لا نرضخ لأحد بل للمصلحة العليا للوطن"، مؤكدا "ضرورة التزام كافة أطراف الحوار، بما ورد فى وثيقة الحوار الوطنى"، داعيا كل الأطراف السياسية والاجتماعية إلى "البحث عن التوافق".

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان يستعدون لمحاكمة مرسى بحملة إعلانية قيمتها 15 مليون دولار.. *
*الجماعة تبدأ حملة تشويه فى صحف وفضائيات أجنبية استعدادا لـ4 نوفمبر*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليابان تخفض تحذيرات السفر إلى مصر وتسمح لسياحها زيارة القاهرة*


*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*التفتيش القضائى يحيل وليد شرابى لمجلس التأديب وسبعة قضاة للصلاحية*​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يدمّر مخزن أسلحة ويضبط 10ملايين جنيه و4 كيلو ذهب بنفق حدودى*
الأربعاء، 23 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:41

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر الجيش الثانى الميدانى تمكنت اليوم من ضبط مخزن أسلحة كبير، يحتوى على صورايخ مدفعية، وقواذف "آر بى جى" وكميات كبيرة من الأسلحة والذخائر برفح فى شمال سيناء، بالقرب من أحد الأنفاق الحدودية.*
 
*وأوضح المصدر أن ضبطيات الجيش الثانى الميدانى اليوم شملت، إحباط تهريب عدد 4 كيلوجرامات من الذهب إلى قطاع غزة فى أحد الأنفاق الحدودية، وأموال نقدية تقدر بنحو 10 ملايين جنيه مصرى، وذلك فى إطار عمليات التمشيط والمداهمة التى يقوم بها لأوكار الجماعات التكفيرية المسلحة، وأعمال تدمير الأنفاق بالقرب من خط الحدود الدولية.*​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية :  ضبط 7 عناصر تكفيرية بطريق "الإسماعيلية - بورسعيد" الصحراوى*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخارجية تطالب المصريين بالخارج التسجيل استعداداً لاستفتاء الدستور*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "الجبهة السلفية" يطالبون بإقالة "الطيب" ورئيس جامعة الأزهر*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال القس بولس حليم، المتحدث الرسمى باسم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، إن البابا تواضروس الثانى استقبل اليوم الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت، والتى قدمت تعازيها للكنيسة القبطية فى شهداء كنيسة العذراء بالوراق.​*
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*حركة كفاية تفصل "أبو العلا ماضى" و"عصام سلطان" ورئيس حزب العمل.. *
*وتؤكد: لا مكان لمن تاجر بدماء الشهداء وخان الثورة..*

 *



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*حمل خالد داود، المتحدث الرسمي باسم حزب الدستور، وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم مسئولية استمرار الأعمال الإرهابية في مصر، وقال: "إن وزير الداخلية هو المسئول الأول لعدم حزمه في مواجهة الأعمال الإرهابية، وعدم القدرة على ضبط المتهمين في الأعمال الإرهابية".



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ البنك المركزى : صندوق النقد الدولى عامل مصر بطريقة غير لائقة*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*كد الدكتور على جمعة مفتى الديار المصرية السابق، أن أولاد قيادات جماعة الإخوان المحظورة ملاحدة *
*ولا يعرفون العيب، ولا يحبون مصر*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*البابا تواضروس لمرتكبى حادث الوراق : نصلى من أجلكم وباب التوبة مفتوح*​

*اليوم السابع*
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*ينظم أفراد وأمناء الشرطة وقفة احتجاجية اليوم الخميس، أمام وزارة الداخلية للمطالبة بحسن المعاملة.

وقال أفراد الحراسات الخاصة ، إنهم سيتضامنون مع زملائهم اليوم فى الوقفة الاحتجاجية أمام الوزارة، للمطالبة بمعاملتهم بشكل لائق وصرف مستحقاتهم المالية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*يزور السبت المقبل عدد من القيادات الجهادية السابقة مدينة العريش، لتنظيم مؤتمر جماهيرى لمساندة الجيش والشرطة، ولتوزيع هدايا قيمة على الضباط والجنود، كما سيوزعون 10 آلاف كتاب يحمل عنوان "النفير لمواجهة التكفير" على شيوخ القبائل والشباب، للتحذير من الفكر التكفيرى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*"حريات المحامين" تطالب بوضع نص بالدستور لـ"الحدين الأدنى والأقصى للأجور"*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*يقوم وفد من كبار علماء الأزهر برئاسة فضيلة الدكتور عباس شومان وكيل الأزهر، بزيارة مصابى حادث إطلاق *
*النار على كنيسة الوراق، وذلك بمستشفى المعادى ثم معهد ناصر، اليوم الخميس.*

*اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن العام" يضبط 455 قطعة سلاح وينفذ 19 ألف حكم خلال 24 ساعة*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:14 
*واصل قطاع مصلحة الأمن العام بوزارة الداخلية، برئاسة اللواء سيد شفيق مساعد وزير الداخلية، *
*بالتنسيق مع مديريات الأمن وقوات الأمن المركزى *
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*شرطة التموين تضبط 109 آلاف لتر بنزين وسولار قبل بيعها بالسوق السوداء* 
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:17 
*شن ضباط الإدارة العامة لشرطة التموين والتجارة الداخلية، بالتنسيق مع إدارات التموين بكافة مديريات الأمن، *
*حملات أمنية تفتيشية موسعة على الأسواق، لتحقيق الرقابة، وضبط المتلاعبين بأسعار السلع المدعمة*
*والتموينية، وكافة صور الغش التجارى، والسلع المدعمة قبل ترويجها فى السوق السوداء.*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مبعوث إسرائيلى يغادر القاهرة عقب زيارة استغرقت عدة ساعات* 
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:19 
غادر مطار القاهرة الدولى، صباح اليوم الخميس، مبعوث إسرائيلى متجها إلى تل أبيب على متن طائرة خاصة 
عقب زيارة لمصر استغرقت عدة ساعات

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. وفد شعبى يتوجه إلى موسكو لتوطيد العلاقات المصرية الروسية*

الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:27 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. الببلاوى يترأس اجتماعا لمناقشة قانون التظاهر وحظر التجوال*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:35 
يترأس الدكتور حازم الببلاوى اليوم، الخميس، اجتماع الحكومة بمقر هيئة الاستثمار لمناقشة عدد 
من القضايا الهامة، فى مقدمتها حظر التجوال وقانون التظاهر.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*انقلاب سيارة شرطة بالقليوبية وإصابة ضابط و٤ مجندين *
 
أصيب ضابط و٤ مجندين من قوات أمن القليوبية بعد انقلاب سيارتهم بترعة ببنها
بعد اصطدامها بسيارة طالب

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" يحاصرون مبنى رئاسة جامعة الزقازيق ويحرقون "تكييف"*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:47 
حاصر طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة مبنى رئاسة جامعة الزقازيق، وقذفوا عددا من الشماريخ، 
مما أدى لإحراق جهاز تكييف بالمبنى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*طالبات "بنات الأزهر" يواصلن تظاهراتهن لليوم السادس على التوالى*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:13 
واصلت طالبات كلية البنات بجامعة الأزهر، تظاهرتهن لليوم السادس على التوالى للإفراج عن زملائهن المحبوسين

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى : القبض على 4 إرهابيين وتدمير 35 عشة بشمال سيناء*

الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:15

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكدس مرورى أعلى الدائرى بسبب تصادم سيارتين بالهرم *
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:25 
وقع حادث تصادم بين سيارتين ملاكى صباح اليوم الخميس، أعلى الطريق الدائرى بالهرم، مما 
أسفر عن إصابة اثنين بالإضافة إلى تكدس فى حركة المرور

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*بالصور... المتحدث العسكرى : القبض على 9إرهابيين خلال مداهمات بسيناء*

الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:30​ 






​ 




​ 







*اليوم السابع*​تابع


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*تواصل حملات التمشيط الأمنى بقرى الشيخ زويد ورفح فى شمال سيناء*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:39 
تواصلت اليوم الخميس، بشمال سيناء، عمليات التمشيط الأمنى بعدد من مناطق شمال سيناء، اليوم الخميس

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*انسحاب المحظورة من أمام "رئاسة جامعة الزقازيق" بعد تخريب أجزاء منه *
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:40 
أرغم طلاب جامعة الزقازيق طلاب الجماعة المحظورة على الانسحاب من أمام مبنى رئاسة جامعة الزقازيق 
والعودة إلى كلية الهندسة، وذلك بعد أن أشعلوا النيران فى أبوابه. 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*23 نوفمبر.. محاكمة 104 من عناصر "المحظورة" فى أحداث الظاهر*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:33 
حددت محكمة استئناف القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب، جلسة 23 نوفمبر لمحاكمة 104 إخوان فى أحداث العنف بمنطقة "الظاهر" أمام الدائرة 16 جنوب القاهرة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجمع طلاب "المحظورة" بجامعة الأزهر‎ لبدء تظاهراتهم لليوم السادس*
 
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:35

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترحيل ٣٦ مصريًا من إيطاليا لإقامتهم بصورة غير شرعية*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:46 
استقبلت السلطات الأمنية بمطار القاهرة الدولى، صباح اليوم الخميس، ٣٦ مرحلا من إيطاليا لإقامتهم غير الشرعية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول مسيرة طلاب "المحظورة" إلى "رئاسة الأزهر".. والأمن يغلق الأبواب*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:47 
وصلت، منذ قليل، مسيرة طلاب جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" بجامعة الأزهر، إلى مقر رئاسة الجامعة، قادمة من كلية الزراعة.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يغلق الشوارع المؤدية للداخلية بسبب تظاهرات الحراسات الخاصة*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:55 
أغلقت قوات الأمن، جميع الطرق المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية، صباح اليوم الخميس، ونصبت عدة أكمنة وحواجز حديدية فى شوارع نوبار ومنصور

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*السفير الفرنسى بالقاهرة يعزى البابا تواضروس فى ضحايا حادث كنيسة الوراق*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:00 
استقبل البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، السفير الفرنسى لدى مصر نيقولا جالى. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*أفراد بالحراسات الخاصة يتظاهرون أمام" الداخلية" ضد فصل بعض زملائهم *​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى : الشعب التونسى أعلن الثورة على حزب النهضة "الإخوانى"* 
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:24 
قال الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى، إن الشعب التونسى أعلن الثورة على حزب النهضة "الإخوانى"، 
موضحا أن المظاهرات تعم البلاد وأن رئيس الحكومة التونسية يكرر سيناريو الرئيس السابق محمد 
مرسى فى مصر، وأنه يرفض الاستقالة إلا بعد وضع الدستور.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*نادى القضاة يدين اعتداء الشرطة على أعضاء النيابة بـ"ساقلتة" *
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:49 
قال المستشار محمد عبد الهادى وكيل لجنة الإعلام بنادى القضاة، إن الحادث الذى شهدته مدينة ساقلتة 
بمحافظة سوهاج بقيام عدد من ضباط وأفراد مركز شرطة ساقلتة باقتحام مقر نيابة ساقلتة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر المحظورة تدعو للتظاهر أمام قصر القبة عصر اليوم *
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:24 
دعا عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة "، إلى التظاهر أمام قصر القبة 
فى الرابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم الخميس ضمن فعاليات تظاهراتهم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*نعمان جمعة: من يرفض قانون "التظاهر" طابور خامس تابع لتركيا وقطر*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:36 
قال الدكتور نعمان جمعة عميد كلية الحقوق الأسبق والمرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلنت شركة "ياهو" الأمريكية العالمية أمس في بيان لها قرار إغلاق مكتبها في القاهرة مع نهاية العام الحالي، 
وذلك من أجل إعادة هيكلة وتركيز موظفيها وتحسين التعاون بين القوى العاملة لديها، 
مؤكدة أن منطقة الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا لا تزال سوقا مهمة بالنسبة لها، وأنها 
سوف تستمر في تقديم خدماتها للمستخدمين والمعلنين في المنطقة، 
بما في ذلك مصر، من خلال مكاتبها في عمان ودبي.
​

*الـوطـــــن*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*تحالف دعم "المعزول" : *
*عزلوا "مرسي" لمناصرته "فلسطين"..وأقاموا منطقة "عازلة" لحماية الصهاينة*​10/24/2013 12:50 PM​
*الـوطـــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*فصل 36 طالبة من المدينة الجامعية بجامعة أسيوط بسبب تظاهرهن للمطالبة برد المصروفات*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*وفد من قيادات حقوق الإنسان بالداخلية يزور مصابى كنيسة الوراق

اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*شنت القوات المشتركة للجيش والشرطة ببورسعيد اكبر حملة امنية برية بحرية على قريتي المناصرة والجرابعة *
*غرب **المحافظة، **لاستهداف الخارجين على القانون وحملة السلاح بالقريتين ممن يروعون امن *
*المواطنين والصادر **ضدهم **قرارات بالضبط و الاحضار من النيابة العامة.*​ 
الخميس 24.10.2013 - 12:51 م​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلن اللواء عادل لبيب، وزير التنمية المحلية، أنه سيتم خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة توقيع بروتوكول تعاون مع وزارة *
*البيئة **لشراء عدد 160 سيارة نظافة حديثة مزودة بـ(قلابات) من الهيئة العربية للتصنيع ووزارة الإنتاج الحربى* 
*بقيمة 32 مليون جنيه بهدف تدعيم أسطول النظافة فى المحافظتين، وحتى تودع *
*المحافظتان الكبيرتان، وبلا رجعة، مشاهد القبح والتلوث. *​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*شدد اللواء عادل لبيب، على ضرورة رفع تراكمات القمامة والمخلفات الموجودة أسفل الكبارى والمحاور المرورية *
*والطرق السريعة، **ومن على جانبى الطريق الدائرى أولا بأول, وضبط السيارات التى تلقى بمخلفات *
*المبانى على هذه الشرايين الحيوية، **وتوقيع أقصى عقوبة عليها.*​ 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*د. على جمعة:*
*فخور بلقب مفتى العسكر لأنه يدل على تدين الجيش.. *
*الخوارج هم الذين أطلقوا النار على الكنيسة ومن يقتلهم له أجر*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الإنتاج الحربى: القوات المسلحة تسعى لإنتاج طائرة مصرية*
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:49 
*قال الفريق رضا حافظ وزير الإنتاج الحربى، إن حلم إنتاج طائرة مصرية ليس هدف الوزارة وحدها ولكنه حلم للمصريين*
*جميعا، كاشفا أن مصانع الهيئة العربية للتصنيع هى المختصة بإنتاج الطائرات، بمعاونة الإنتاج الحربى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسئول روسى يتوقع تكرار السيناريو المصرى فى تونس*

الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*في تطور سريع للأحداث، *
*نقلت الصحيفة الأمريكية "USA TODAY" نبأً عن استدعاء السفير الأمريكي بألمانيا لاجتماع ببرلين اليوم *
*بعد ادعاءات بتنصت الولايات المتحدة على هاتف المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل.*
*وصرح المتحدث باسم ميركل ستيفن زايبرت بأن ميركل تحدثت مع أوباما مساء أمس عبر الهاتف وقالت له *
*إن ثبوت صحة هذه الادعاءات "أمر غير مقبول على الإطلاق".*

*الدستـــور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*استمرار انخفاض الدولار مقابل الجنيه المصري

انخفض اليوم، الخميس، سعر صرف الدولار الأمريكي للشراء بقيمة قرشًا واحدًا، وانخفض أيضًا الدينار الكويتي، بينما ارتفع كل من اليورو والاسترليني مقابل الجنيه المصري، بتداولات السوق الرسمية.

وقال أحمد نيازي، عضو الشعبة العامة للصرافة، بالاتحاد العام للغرف التجارية، إن الدولار سجل 6.88 جنيهات للشراء بانخفاض قرشًا واحدًا، و6.91 جنيهات للبيع بانخفاض قرشًا واحدًا أيضًا، وارتفع الاسترليني بقيمة 4 قروش ليسجل 11.11 جنيهًا للشراء و11.41 جنيهًا للبيع، وكذلك ارتفع اليورو بقيمة قرشين ليسجل 9.46 جنيهات للشراء، و9.72 جنيهات للبيع.

وعلى صعيد العملات العربية شهدت استقرارًا، وسجل الريال السعودي 1.82 جنيهًا للشراء، و1.87 جنيهًا للبيع، بينما سجل الدرهم الإماراتي 1.87 جنيهًا للشراء، و1.91جنيهًا للبيع، وبلغ الدينار البحريني 18.21 جنيهًا للشراء و18.70 جنيهًا للبيع، وسجل الريال القطري 1.88 جنيهًا للشراء، و1.93 جنيهًا للبيع، وانخفض الدينار الكويتي بقيمة 6 قروش ليسجل 24.22 جنيهًا للشراء و24.95 جنيهًا للبيع.
البـديــــل *​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الفاتيكان، اليوم الأربعاء، *
*إن البابا فرنسيس أمر أسقفا بالكنيسة الكاثوليكية الألمانية يعرف باسم «أسقف الحياة المترفة» بأن يغادر أبرشيته لفترة غير محددة، وذلك لإنفاقه نحو 31 مليون يورو (42.70 مليون دولار) على مقر إقامته.
اتخذ هذا الإجراء الذي لا يصل إلى حد الإقالة ضد الأسقف فرانز بيتر تيبارتز فان إيلست، الذي يرعى أبرشية ليمبورج، بعد يومين من اجتماعه مع البابا لبحث الفضيحة في الكنيسة الألمانية في وقت يؤكد فيه البابا على أهمية التواضع وخدمة الفقراء.*
*وكانت هذه القضية مصدر إحراج للبابا، الذي دعا إلى مزيد من التقشف في الكنيسة، وطلب من الأساقفة ألا يعيشوا "مثل الأمراء".*
*وقالت وسائل الإعلام الألمانية، مستشهدة بالوثائق الرسمية، إنه تم تزويد مقر الإقامة بحوض استحمام بتكلفة 15000 يورو، وطاولة اجتماعات بتكلفة 25 ألف يورو، وكنيسة صغيرة خاصة بتكلفة 2.9 مليون يورو.*
​
*الشــــروق​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*يتصدر المدير التنفيذي لموقع «فيسبوك» مارك زاكربرغ قائمة المديرين الأعلى أجرًا في أمريكا الشمالية التي نشرتها شركة الأبحاث «جي إم آي رايتينغز»، مع راتب ناهز 2,28 بليون دولار في 2012.
وكانت المرتبة الثانية من نصيب ريتشارد كيندر مدير مجموعة الطاقة «كيندر مورغن» مع راتب سنوي بقيمة 1,12 بليون دولار.
وفي المرتبة الثالثة، أتى ميل كارمازبن مدير الراديو الإلكترونية "سيريوس إكس إم" مع 255 مليون دولار, تلاه غريغوري مافاي الذي يتولى إدارة مجموعة «ليبرتي ميديا» مع 254 مليون دولار، فضلًا عن إدارة «ليبرتي إنتراكتيف» 136 مليون دولار، واحتل المرتبة الخامسة تيم كوك مدير «آبل» مع 144 مليون دولار.
*
*الــوفــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفى مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية ما تردد من أنباء عن انفجار سيارة شرطة بجوار مستشفى الشرطة بمدينة نصر.
*
*الــوطــــن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال البنك المركزى المصرى، اليوم الخميس، *
*إن رصيد الدين الخارجى ارتفع بنحو 8.8 مليار دولار، بمعدل 25.7%، حيث بلغ 43.2 مليار دولار، فى نهاية شهر *
*يونيو الماضى، ما يعادل نحو 298 مليار جنيه، مقارنة بـ34.4 مليار دولار فى يونيو 2012.
*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*في محاولة بائسة من قبل قيادات جماعة الإخوان لاستعادة جزء من قوتهم المفقودة، كشفت مصادر صحفية عن *
*مخطط تسعى الجماعة لتنفيذه يقوم على إنشاء شركة أمن «من الباطن» هدفها تسهيل تهريب السلاح*
* من الخارج وتأمين تظاهرات عناصر التنظيم وأهمها مظاهرات 4 نوفمبر المتزامنة مع *
*محاكمة المعزول محمد مرسي وهو المخطط الذي أعده «خيرت الشاطر نائب مرشد*
* جماعة الإخوان» من محبسه.

البـــديـــــل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجماعة تعود لعصر ما قبل الإسلام*

*سخر بعض النشطاء من إقدام جماعة الإخوان المحظورة على صناعة مأكولات على شكل شعار رابعة؛ *
*مؤكدين أن الجماعة عادت إلى عصر ما قبل الإسلام .. حيث كانت تتتم صناعة التماثيل من العجوة *
*وبعد الانتهاء من مراسم التعبد يقومون بأكلها؛ وهو ما ينطبق على حال الجماعة. *

*فيـتــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر سيادية تكشف معلومات جديدة عن مجزرة رفح الثانية.. والمتهم الرئيسى عادل حبارة تلقى اتصالا *
*من أحد منفذى الواقعة قال فيها «مبروك علينا 25 شمعة».. والتسجيلات تقود الأمن لتحديد *
*منفذى ومخططى الحادث

*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلن الدكتور محمد ابو شادي وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية اليوم الخميس أن لجنة الاسعار الاسترشادية وضعت الاسعار للخضار والفاكهة وهي ملزمة للتجار من السبت المقبل وحتي يوم الجمعة القادمة وهي خاصة بمحافظات القاهرة الكبري *
*وأنه تم ارسالها لمديريات التموين بالمحافظات للاسترشاد بها بكل محافظة حسب تكاليف النقل والتداول ومواسم الانتاج وحجم المعروض *
*وأن هناك خطين ساخنين لتلقي شكاوي المواطنين وهي  19805 و 19468*

*وقال أن الاسعار تتضمن أن يتراوح سعر كيلو الطماطم من2 جنية و75 قرش الي 3جنية و25 قرش وكيلو البطاطس من 5 جنية الي 5جنيه و75 قرش والبصل الاحمر من 2 جنية ونصف الي 3 جنيه والبصل الذهبي الاصفرمن 3جنيه الي 3 جنية و25 قرش والكوسة من2 جنية الي 2 جنية ونصف والفاصوليا من 2 جنية الي 2 جنية و75 قرش والباذنجان الرومي من جنيه ونصف الي 2جنيه والباذنجان العروس من 2جنيه الي 2جنيه ونصف والباذنجان الابيض من 2جنيه الي 2جنيه ونصف والجزر الاصفر بدون عرش من 2جنيه الي 3جنيه والخيار البلدي من جنية ونصف الي 2جنيه والخيار الصوب من 2 جنيه و25 قرش الي 3جنيهات والفلفل الرومي من 3 جنية الي 4 جنية والملوخية من جنيه واحد الي جنيه ونصف والفلفل الشطة الحامي من 2جنيه الي 2جنيه ونصف والقلقاس من 3جنيهات الي 4جنيهات والبطاطا من جنيه ونصف الي 2 جنية *​

*وأضاف أن أسعار الفاكهة تتضمن أن يتراوح سعر كيلو البرتقال أبوصرة من 2جنيه و25 قرش الي 2 جنية و75 قرش والعنب الاحمر الرومي من 3جنيهات الي 4جنيهات والجوافة من 2جنيه الي 3جنيه والبلح الزغلول من 2جنيه ونصف الي 3جنيه والبلح السماني من جنيه ونصف الي 2جنيه والموز البلدي بأنوعه من 4جنيه ونصف الي 6جنيه والرومان من 3جنيه الي 4جنيه *​ 
*وتم إخطار جميع مديريات التموين بمراقبة الاسعار وتحرير محاضر لمن يخالف هذه الاسعار*​ 
*الدستور الاصلي*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر سيادي مسئول - اليوم الخميس - انفجار سيارة مفخخة عند تجمع لأفراد القوات المسلحة بالقرب من *
*مقر جمعية الوفاء والأمل والمحاربين القدماء بمدينة نصر، وجاري حصر أي خسائر نتجت عن هذا الانفجار.

وأشار المصدر، أن شخصا كان يقود السيارة ثم تركها بالقرب من تجمع العسكريين وسارع بالجري، وانفجرت*
* السيارة بعدها بدقائق، **وجاري تتبع الشخص قائد السيارة ومطاردته*

*صـــدى البلــد*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر: التنظيم الدولي للإخوان ينتقل للخطة " ب " بالخلايا النائمة
*
*إبراهيم منير الأمين العام للتنظيم الدولي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أوفد عدد من قيادات الجماعة للتوسط لدى القوى المحسوبة علي تيار الإسلام السياسي ,وعدد من الشخصيات العامة الذين أعلنوا رفضهم لبعض ممارسات الدوله في مرحلة ما بعد 30 يونيو، لإعادة دمج أعضاء الإخوان المسلمين في الحياة السياسية مرة أخرى، بما يعرف بالخطة "ب".

وتأتي هذه الخطوة بعد فشل الخطة " أ " التي كانت تسعى لشل أجهزة الدولة واظهار مصر وكأن بها حربا أهلية بين شعب وعسكر.*

*الفجــــر الاليكترونيــــة 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*ابو شقة: إقامة مبارك الجبرية تنتهي بوقف "الطوارئ".. ويحق للمحكمة حبسه 45 يوما قابلة للتجديد*

*البلــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*اصدر المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت قرارا جمهوريا بالقانون رقم 105 لسنة 2013،*
* بفتح اعتماد اضافى بالموازنة العامة للدولة للسنة المالية 2013-2014، من المساعدات العربية *
*والمقدر بـ60 مليار و758 مليون جنيه مصرى. ونشر القرار بالجريدة الرسمية.
*
*اليوم السابع *​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحالت محكمة القضاء الإدارى الدعوى القضائية، التى أقيمت أمامها، وطالبت بإصدار حكم يلزم وزير الداخلية *
*بتوقيف أعضاء حركة تمرد، والقبض على أعضائها، إلى هيئه المفوضين لإعداد تقرير بالرأى*
*القانونى تمهيدا لإصدار حكم قضائى.*​

*الـــوفــــد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*محامي الكنيسة رمسيس  النجار:*
*تأمين كنائسنا أقوى من تأمين الكونجرس.. ونثق في الجيش والشرطة ولا نحتاج لحماية من الخارج
*​*
**البـلــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*في تحقيقات هجوم كنيسة الوراق

المجندين :  لا نملك سلاحا لحماية الكنيسة*

*الوفــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*"برهامي" :  عبارة  "دع ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله" تخالف نصوص القرآن*

*الـــوطـــن
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*رسائل «الشاطر» من طرة **: *
*انشروا الرعب فى قلوب المصريين لنجبر الحكومة على التفاوض.. نائب المرشد يضع خطة "الغسيل السياسي"*
* لإعادة الجماعة للحياة السياسية.. التنظيم الدولي ناقشها وCIA حصل على نسخة منها*

*فـيــتــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالي قرية بالمحلة يقطعون الطريق الدائري طنطا- المنصورة احتجاجا على اختفاء فتاة
*
*




*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله , منذ قليل ,*

* محمد ابراهيم البالغ من العمر 17 عام , بعد إصابته في أحداث كنيسة السيدة العزراء و الملاك ميخائيل بالوراق *

* بوابة الـفجـــر*
​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الحرية والعدالة" بالفيوم: *

*القبض على قياديين بالحزب في طامية خلال حملة أمنية*


*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*ظهور مصاصة دماء حقيقية في أمريكا*
* 





*
*ذكرت صحيفة ميرور البريطانية أن امرأة في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية تشرب الدماء منذ 30 عاماً، وتؤكد أن هذا أمراً يعطيها القوة والصحة. *
*الأمريكية جوليا كابلز (45 عاماً)، هي مصاصة دماء حقيقية، وهي تشرب شهرياً حوالي ليترين دم من أشخاص يتبرعون لها طوعاً بالدماء. *
*ولفتت إلى أن كابلز، هي أم لصبيين أحدهما في الـ11 والثاني في الـ24، وهي تشرب الدماء منذ 30 عاماً. *
*وذكرت أن أشخاصاً يتطوعون للتبرع للمرأة بالدم، وهي تستخدم سكاكين معقمة صممتها شخصياً لتقطع أماكن في أجسامهم وتشرب الدماء التي تسيل.*
*وقالت كابلز: «أنا أعلم أن لا غذاء كثير في الدماء لكن يبدو أن فيه قيمة لم تكتشف بعد».*
*وأشارت إلى أنها تشعر أنها أكثر جمالاً وصحة وطاقة عندما تشرب الدماء بشكل مستمر. وذكرت أن حبها للدماء بدأ منذ كانت شابة صغيرة، وأضافت أنها لم تبدأ شرب الدماء بشكل دائم إلا عند لقائها بزوجها السابق دونالد (49 سنة) في العام 2000.*​ 
*العربية.نت*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*علاء صادق عبر تويتر الان*









​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*حظر التجوال يبدأ الواحده صباحا حتي الخامسه فجرا*
*فيما عدا يوم الجمعه يبدأ السابعه مساءا وحتي الخامسه فجرا*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المترو": *
*مد العمل حتى الواحدة صباحا بدءا من اليوم باستثناء الجمعة
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

* أسعار الذهب ارتفعت اليوم الخميس بقيمة 3 جنيهات للجرام، ليبلغ سعر الجرام عيار 21 بـ267 جنيه، بعد أن بلغت سعر الأوقية بـ1345 دولارا.

وأضاف ، أن أسواق الذهب العالمية ارتفعت بقيمة 10 دولارات عالميا، مما أدى إلى ارتفاع الأسعار، لافتا إلى أن الأسواق تعمل بشكل طبيعى على مستوى مصانع ومحال وورش الذهب.

وأشار واصف إلى أن سعر الجرام عيار 18 بلغ 228.5 جنيه، إضافة إلى سعر الجرام عيار 24 وبلغ 315 جنيها، كما بلغ سعر الجنيه الذهب بـ2136 جنيها.
اليوم السابع* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*قرار جمهوري بتعيين علاء عبد الهادي بدلا من «المخزنجي»*
* في «لجنة الـ50»*

*المصرى اليوم* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتفعت الحالة الأمنية فى محيط وداخل سجن برج العرب لأقصى درجاتها خاصة بعد ورود معلومات لإدارة السجن بأن أهالى الإخوان المحبوسين بداخله قاموا بإطلاق شائعات تفيد تعرض ذويهم للضرب على يد جنائيين خاصة فى الزنزانة "14" عنبر "22" حسب المنشور الذى تم توزيعه بين أسر وأهالى الإخوان .*

*وعلمت "بوابة الوفد" أن الدكتور حسن البرنس القيادى الإخوانى ونائب محافظ الإسكندرية السابق لازال يوزع "ابتسامته" التى اشتهر به على أفراد السجن فى الوقت الذى اقتصر حديثه على "3" كلمات فقط يستخدمها وهى "لا أعلم" و"مفيش فايدة" و " ماشى الحال" .*

*فى المقابل انتابت حالة من "العظمة" و"الاستعلاء" القيادي الإخوانى صبحى صالح والمحبوس أيضاً ببرج العرب حيث يعامل كل من يتعامل معه بنوع من "التكبر" وأحياناً الحديث بصوت عال و"بحدة" .*​
*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر قضائي : *
* تهم بالجملة تواجه أعضاء "قضاة من أجل مصر"*

*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*علم "اليوم السابع" من مصادر مطلعة بوزارة الطيران المدنى أنه *

*تم القبض على، مجدى عبد الهادى، مستشار وزير الطيران الحالى، ورئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة القابضة للمطارات السابق، للتحقيق معه فى القضايا المنسوبة إليه، حيث يعد رجل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة بوزارة الطيران.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*وافق مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الخميس، على زيادة المعاشات بنسبة 10% اعتباراً من 1/1/2014، وبحد أدنى 50 جنيها.*

*كما أكد المجلس على أن الحكومة ملتزمة بتنمية أموال المعاشات والمحافظة عليها وصرف المعاشات فى مواعيدها المقررة.*​
* بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*قررت الخارجية اليابانية، اليوم الخميس، تخفيف درجة تحذير سفر مواطنيها إلى مصر، من الدرجة الثالثة إلى الثانية، كما قررت السماح لهم بالسفر إلى القاهرة والأقصر وأبو سمبل.

الشروق*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*ينظم مجموعة من النشطاء السياسيين، والحقوقيين، وقفة بالشموع، أمام كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالوراق فى الخامسة من مساء يوم السبت القادم.
*
*تحضر الوقفة كلا من "كريمة الحفناوى، وشاهندة مقلد، وهدى زكى" لإعلان رفضهم لما حدث من هجوم إرهابي على مقر الكنيسة أدى الى وقاة 5 مصريين ، وإصابة مايقرب من 19 شخص.
*​*
**الفجر الاليكترونية *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال مصدر عسكرى مسئول، تمكنت قوات حرس الحدود من ضبط سيارة ملاكى بمدينة رفح عثر بداخلها على كمية كبيرة من العملات النقدية المحلية والأجنبية تقدر بحوالى 5.2 مليون جنيه.
وأضاف أنه تم أيضا العثور بداخل السيارة على مشغولات ذهبية تزن خمسة كيلوجرامات، إلى جانب جهاز كمبيوتر محمول.
**
الفجر الاليكترونية *​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمكنت عناصر حرس الحدود بالمنطقة الغربية العسكرية من إحباط محاولة هجرة غير شرعية لـ52 فردا من جنسيات مختلفة جنوب مدينه السلوم.
*
*الفجر الاليكترونية*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

* تمكنت قوات حرس الحدود من ضبط جوالين متوسطى الحجم شرق مدينة مرسى مطروح وبداخلهما 8 بنادق آلية، بالإضافة إلى تمكنها من ضبط كمية هائلة من السجائر.
*
*الفجر الاليكترونية*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر المحظورة يقطعون طريق "منيا القمح- بنها " الزراعى 
*الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:13

*توقفت الحركة المرورية بطريق "منيا القمح- بنها" الزراعى، مساء اليوم الخميس، من أمام قرية شرويدة، بسبب قيام أعداد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، بتنظيم سلاسل بشرية للنساء والأطفال، حاملين لافتات رابعة، فيما أصيبت الحركة المرورية بشلل تام.
*
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*توقفت الحركة المروية تماما بمدخل مدينة ديرب نجم بسبب سلاسل بشرية لـ"المحظورة" بمدخل المدينة.*

*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجمع منذ قليل العشرات من عناصر جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة"، مساء اليوم، الخميس، أمام قصر القبة استعدادا للتظاهر أمام البوابة الرئيسية.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات معادية ومناهضة للقوات المسلحة، رافعين علامة رابعة العدوية. 
*
*اليوم السابع 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*قضت محكمة جنح العجوزة ، بمعاقبة ممدوح محمد فتحى عباس وشهرته ممدوح عباس رئيس مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك المقال بقرار من وزير الرياضة طاهر أبوزيد، بالسجن 3 سنوات لاتهامه بإصدار شيكات بدون رصيد.*
*كما قررت المحكمة تغريم عباس 1000 جنيه، و1001 جنيه أخرى كتعويض مدنى مؤقت، بالإضافة إلى أتعاب المحاماة والمصاريف.*​
*الوفد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على 8 مطلوبين من الإخوان بينهم عضو بـ"شورى الجماعة" في الفيوم*
 
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر: "المحظورة" ستعلن مكان مظاهرة الغد قبل صلاة الجمعة بنصف ساعة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*وافاة الضحية الخامسة والسادسة فى جريمة كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالوراق بوفاة الطفل فلوباتير ثلاث سنوات والشاب محمد  محمد ابراهيم 17 سنة 
والإسلام لم يعد هو الحل بل رابعة *


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

الشاب  محمد  أبراهيم  ده  أعلن  عن  وفاته  من  3 ساعات .. لكن  الطفل  فيلوباتير  .. ماعنديش  أي  خبر  ..  يارب  الخبر  مايكونش  صحيح   !!​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

حكمتك  يارب !!!!!  الناس  تتقتل  في  كنايسها  من  شويه  ....  بدون  ذنب !!  طيب  الدور  علي  مين  بكره !! لازم  يكون  فيه  حل ...


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*صرح اللواء حسن البرديسي، مدير مرور القاهرة، بأن أعمال الاصلاحات وتجديد فواصل كوبري 6 أكتوبر ستبدأ اليوم ولمدة شهرين على أن تكون الأعمال ليلًا ونهارًا من الساعة 12 منتصف ليل الخميس حتى الساعة 6 صباحًا يوم الأحد من كل أسبوع.
*
*وأشار البرديسي، في تصريحات إلى أنَّ أعمال الاصلاحات ستكون في منتصف الطريق وسوف يترك النصف الآخر للحركة المرورية بالتناوب.
وأن الشركة المنفذة للأعمال ستقوم بعملية الإصلاح والتجديد أعلى الكوبري في المسافة من أعلى ميدان الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض حتى حدود محافظة الجيزة.
*​*
**بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*بالصور..شرطة المانيا تحتجز عناصر إخوانية لاقتحامهم وزارة الخارجية*

الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:03​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*قررت النيابة العامة حبس الدكتور تحسين محمد موافى عميد كلية طب جامعة بنها 15 يوما، على ذمة التحقيقات، بتهمة التحريض على العنف وأحداث الشغب التى شهدتها محافظة الغربية وترحيله إلى سجن مركز قطور.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد الله .. الطفل فيلوباتير بخير وحالته في تحسن مستمر .. طبقا لكلام عمته في أتصال مع أحد ي الأخوات بالمنتدي


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*أصيبت تلميذة بطلق نارى أثناء لعبها أمام منزل والدها فى إحدى قرى مركز ديرمواس، وبسؤال والدها، قرر أنها أصيبت بطلق نارى لا يعلم مصدره ولم يتهم أحدًا.


*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان يحاولون إفساد حفل موسيقي للمصريين بلندن.. والجمهور يطردهم على أنغام «تسلم الأيادي»*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*القس "يسطس" ينفي وفاة الطفل "فيلوباتير" أحد مصابي حادث الوراق*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

* فاطمة ناعوت قالت ، فستان الطفلة مريم اشرف (٨ سنوات).
14 رصاصة اخترقت جسدها النحيل. *
*هذه الصغيرة فدت بجسدها الضئيل ١٣ ضحية متوقعة تلقت الرصاص بدلا منهم. وختمت رسالتها بقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد الدكتور حسام عيسى وزير التعليم العالى، أن أساتذة الإخوان يدخلون أسلحة و"مولوتوف" إلى داخل الجامعات، مضيفاً، أن التظاهرات التى يقوم بها طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة لن تؤثر على الدراسة ولن يتمكنوا من إسقاط الدولة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*يادكتور  حسام .. فيه  جريمه  بتحصل .. دخول  أسلحه  .. *
*فين  رد  فعلك  كوزير  !! مفيش  حتي  توعد  لفظي  للمجرمين !! *
*غريبه  يادنيا    *​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

​*عاجل .. من أمريكا ...  أطلاق رصاص بمقر للحرس الجمهوري*


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

​*
أمريكا ...  جريحان من  جراء إطلاق رصاص بمقر للحرس الجمهوري​​*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعتذر المستشار محمد عبده صالح نائب رئيس محكمة النقض، عن نظر دعاوى الصلاحية والتأديب المقامة ضد أعضاء حركة "قضاة من أجل مصر" "المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين" لاستشعاره الحرج، حيث إنه عضو فى تشكيل مجلسى التأديب والصلاحية الابتدائيين بقوة القانون وفقاً لأقدميته فى محكمة النقض.

يرجع ذلك إلى الخصومة القائمة بين أعضاء هذه الحركة ونادى قضاة مصر، حيث إن سيادته أحد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وأمين الصندوق.

اليوم السابع

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*صرح اللواء ثروت جودة وكيل المخابرات السابق أن زيارة الرئيس الروسى فلادمير بوتين إلى مصر منتصف الشهر القادم تعد ثورة فى الحسابات الاستراتيجية فى المنطقة وذلك لمجموعة من الأسباب على رأسها السماح للدب الروسى ببناء نقطة نفوذ جديدة فى مصر بكل ما تتمتع به من ثقل استراتيجى فى المنطقة وذلك على خلفية توتر العلاقات المصرية الأمريكية بسبب دعمها للإخوان الإرهابيين *
*كما تفتح افقا لزيادة التعاون العسكري المصرى الروسى بما يخل من نظم التسليح ليس فى مصر وحدها وإنما فى المنطقة وذلك لمكانة مصر وقوة تأثير توجهات السياسة الخارجية المصرية بما تتضمنه من بعد عسكرى على المنطقة بأسرها *
*والدليل على ذلك اعلان المملكة العربية السعودية تمويل المعدات العسكرية التى ستستوردها مصر من روسيا تعويضا عن تملص امريكا من الوفاء بالتزاماتها العسكرية تجاه مصر كما تزيد هذه الزيارة من حجم الفجوة الكبيرة التى تتسع يوميا بين مصر وعدد من الدول العربية من ناحية وبين امريكا من ناحية أخرى وتساعدعلى تقليص حجم النفوذ الأميريكى فى المنطقة.*
* بوابة الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*أبدى الدكتور حسام عيسى، وزير التعليم العالي، اعتراضه على عودة الحرس الجامعي، مؤكدا أن مظاهرات الإخوان في الجامعات تثير القلق ولكنها مرحلة مؤقتة*

*الشروق*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الغريانى والعوَّا يقودان فريق الدفاع عن «مرسى» بمساعدة لجنة من قطريين *
*وأتراك شكلها التنظيم الدولي
الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالى الوراق يؤدون صلاة الجمعة أمام الكنيسة للتأكيد على نبذ العنف
*
*اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر ملاحية : حركة الطيران طبيعية ولا صحة لتظاهر المراقبين الجويين*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*قرر المجلس الأعلى للجامعات خلال اجتماعه الذى عقد اليوم برئاسة الدكتور حسام عيسى، وزير التعليم، تعميم تجربة البوابات الإلكترونية *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التعليم : هاكر إسرائيلى حاول اختراق موقع الوزارة *
الخميس، 24 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:05 
*قال الدكتور محمود أبوالنصر، وزير التربية والتعليم، إنه اتفق مع المسئولين عن التعليم بدولة الإمارات على تطوير الموقع الإلكترونى للوزارة، وذلك عقب محاولة إسرائيل- خلال الأسبوع الماضى- اختراق الموقع*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمن الشرقية : جزء من ملابس الجيش المضبوطة بالعاشر يخص حركة حماس*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:50 
*قال مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بمديرية أمن الشرقية، إن قطع الملابس المضبوطة بمصنع فلسطينى الجنسية، بدائرة قسم أول العاشر، *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.."الدستور" ينظم عزاءً شعبياً أمام كنيسة الوراق*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:18 
أعلن الدكتور حسام عبد الغفار أمين عام حزب الدستور، عن تنظيم الحزب لعزاء شعبى، اليوم الجمعة، أمام كنيسة العذراء بالوراق،

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى على مداخل ومخارج القاهرة استعدادا لمظاهرات المحظورة*

الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 -

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*البنك الدولى يجتمع مع دول حوض النيل ويناقش تقرير خبراء سد النهضة* 
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:00

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأناضول : إصابة 9 من قوات الجيش فى حادث سير على طريق بورسعيد* 
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:09

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المحظورة" تنظم مظاهرات بالمعادى والمطرية والزيتون وشبرا والجيزة* 
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:36 
*أعلن عدد من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة تنظيم 7 مسيرات من مساجد مختلفة عقب صلاة الجمعة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*"طرق وكبارى القاهرة" تدرس إنشاء بوابات حديدية فى محيط التحرير*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:25 
أكد المهندس الزينى محمد إبراهيم، مدير مديرية الطرق والكبارى بالقاهرة، أنه تم مناقشة تركيب بوابات حديدية فى الشوارع المحيطة بميدان التحرير، بدلا من الجدار الخرسانى مع الجهات التنفيذية منها شرطة المرافق وشركة المقاولون العرب والمستشارين الهندسيين بالعاصمة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*نقل 9 جنود إلى مستشفى القنطرة إثر انقلاب سيارة جيش على طريق بورسعيد*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:25 
أكد مصدر بمركز الإسعاف الرئيسى ببورسعيد، نقل 9 جنود لمستشفى القنطرة غرب، إثر انقلاب سيارة لقوات الجيش الثانى الميدانى على طريق بورسعيد ـ الإسماعيلية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ القاهرة يطالب رؤساء الأحياء بإزالة 4338 مخالفة بناء بالعاصمة* 
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:17

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*عبدالله المغازى: إصدار قانون لـ"الإرهاب" ليس بدعة تستحدثها مصر*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:29 
أكد البرلمانى السابق، الدكتور عبد الله المغازى، اليوم الجمعة، أن إصدار قانون لـ"الإرهاب" ليس بالبدعة التى تستحدثها مصر، لأن هناك عددا كبيرا من الدول التى تمتلك قانونا للإرهاب، على الرغم من أن تعريف الإرهاب نفسه يختلف من دولة لأخرى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الطيران يعلن عن تصنيع الطائرات المدنية محليا قريبا*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:12 
*أكد وزير الطيران المدنى المهندس عبد العزيز فاضل، أن الوزارة عازمة على تصنيع الطائرات المدنية وتجميعها قريبا، لافتا إلى أن الوزارة تملك 17 طائرة يتجاوز عمرها 15 سنة، وتحتاج إلى تطوير، ويبلغ عدد أسطول مصر للطيران 81 طائرة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*استمرار غلق التحرير ومصطفى محمود تحسبا لمظاهرات المحظورة*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:12 
*أغلقت قوات الأمن ميادين التحرير ومصطفى محمود وسفنكس، رغم انتهاء موعد ساعات حظر التجوال، وذلك تحسبا لمظاهرات جماعة الإخوان المحظورة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. بدء الدراسة بمركز التعليم المفتوح جامعة القاهرة*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:15 
*يبدأ اليوم الجمعة، العام الدراسى الجديد 2013- 2014 بمركز التعليم المفتوح بجامعة القاهرة، حيث ينتظم الطلاب بكليات الحقوق والتجارة والإعلام*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى يدفع بـ8 آليات لشارع الميرغنى تحسباً لتظاهرات الإخوان*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:49 
*استمرت قوات الحرس الجمهورى فى فتح أول شارع الميرغنى، بالتقاطع مع شارع صلاح سالم ومنتصفه بجوار قصر الاتحادية، *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مدرعات الجيش تنتشر بمحيط التحرير وعبد المنعم رياض*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:57 
نشرت قوات الجيش مدرعاتها بمداخل ميدان التحرير منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، وذلك لصد أى محاولة لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة لدخول الميدان أو الاعتصام به

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر أمنية: "نيران" الشيخ زويد تحذيرية ولم تستهدف أى منشآت*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:06 
شهدت مدينة الشيخ زويد بمحافظة شمال سيناء فجر اليوم وطوال ليل أمس إطلاق القوات الأمنية نيران تحذيرية فى سماء المنطقة. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصر تفتح معبر رفح استثنائيا اليوم الجمعة أمام الحجاج الفلسطينيين *
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:11 
فتحت السلطات المصرية معبر رفح البرى الحدودى مع غزة استثنائيا اليوم، الجمعة، وهو يوم عطلة رسمية، وذلك لعبور باقى أفواج الحجاج الفلسطينيين إلى غزة عن طريق المعبر. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن المركزى ينتشر بمحيط "الفور سيزون" تحسباً لمسيرات المحظورة*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:12 
انتشرت قوات الأمن المركزى بمحيط فندق الفور سيزون بطريق كورنيش النيل، كما تواجدت 6 سيارات أمن مركزى​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على خراط يقود مظاهرة طلابية مناهضة للجيش بشارع العباسية *
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:19 
*ألقى رجال المباحث بمديرية أمن القاهرة، القبض على خراط بشركة يقود مسيرة لطلاب بشارع العباسية ويرددون عبارات مناهضة للجيش بالوايلى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مدرعات الجيش تؤمن مداخل ومخارج ميدان سفنكس بالمهندسين*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:04 
*عززت قوات الجيش تواجدها بمداخل ومخارج ميدان سفنكس بمنطقة المهندسين، بالمتاريس والأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية.*

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*تواجد أمنى بمحيط كنيسة الوراق لتأمين العزاء الشعبى عقب صلاة الجمعة*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:12 
شهد محيط كنسية العذراء بالوراق، تواجدًا مكثفًا من قبل قوات الأمن المركزى، وذلك لتأمين العزاء الشعبى الذى ينظمه حزب الدستور عقب صلاة الجمعة بمحيط الكنسية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المحظورة" تدعو لمظاهرات عقب صلاة الجمعة بشبرا الخيمة* 
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:19 
*دعت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة بشبرا الخيمة، إلى مسيرة اليوم، تنطلق عقب صلاة الجمعة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*من المقرر أن تخرج المسيرات فى القاهرة من مساجد "السلام" بمدينة نصر، و"الرحمن الرحيم"، "الفتح" برمسيس و"النور" بالعباسية و"الخلفاء الراشدين" و"عمرو بن العاص" و"الريان" بالمعادى.*
*وفى الجيزة ستنطلق المسيرات من مساجد أسد بن الفرات بالدقى والاستقامة بالجيزة والرحمة بالهرم والتوحيد بفيصل وخاتم المرسلين وخالد بن الوليد بإمبابة والمحروسة بالمهندسين، وقباء بالوراق وبعض قرى كرداسة وناهية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*نشر الموقع الرسمى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، المساجد التى ستخرج منها مسيرات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" بالقاهرة والجيزة، وهى مسجد الريان فى مصر القديمة، ومسجد السلام فى الحى العاشر بمدينة نصر، ومسجد النور المحمدى بالمطرية، والعزيز بالله بحلمية الزيتون، والمنارتين بالزاوية الحمراء، والمصطفى بشبرا الخيمة، وخاتم المرسلين بالجيزة*​

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجبهة السلفية تدعو للاحتشاد فى التحرير لإحياء ذكرى محمد محمود*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:25 
دعت الجبهة السلفية إلى النزول والاحتشاد فى ميدان التحرير الاثنين المقبل، لإحياء ذكرى محمد محمود.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان تدين أحداث كنيسة الوراق.. وتعزى أسر الضحايا*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:24 
*قالت جماعة الإخوان المسلمون، إن خبر العدوان الإرهابى على رواد كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، وهم يحضرون حفل زفاف قد نزل علينا نزول المصيبة.*

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المحظورة" تزعم: 3 من أعضائنا أصيبوا فى حادث كنيسة الوراق*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:07 
قالت جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، إن ثلاثة أشخاص من أعضاء الجماعة جاءوا لتهنئة الأقباط بالزفاف فى حادث الوراق، فأصيبوا

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*خبير أمنى: تخفيض ساعات "الحظر" دليل على اتجاه الحالة الأمنية للاستقرار* 
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:08 
*قال اللواء رفعت عبد الحميد، الخبير الأمنى، اليوم الجمعة، إن قرار الحكومة بتعديل ساعات الحظر يرجع إلى الحالة الأمنية التى تتجه إلى الاستقرار.*

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وفود من أنصار الجماعة تلتقى نائب الرئيس السابق فى جنيف لتقديم تقريرعن مصر لمفوضية حقوق الإنسان*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألقت قوات أمن أسيوط بالتعاون قوات الجيش مساء أمس الخميس القبض على 4 أشخاص من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشف الأنبا أنطونيوس عزيز، ممثل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وعضو لجنتي الصياغة والمقومات الأساسية للدولة بلجنة الخمسين لكتابة الدستور، أن عبارة "مصر دولة مدنية" لم يحسم وضعها حتى الآن في المادة الأولى للدستور، بسبب مقاومة بعض الأعضاء، الذي "يقفون ضد تقدم مصر"، على حد قوله، مضيفا أنهم يقومون بتلويث سمعة كل مصطلح يفتح الطريق لمدنية الدولة، وأكد أنه لا يرضى بأن تكون الدولة المصرية دولة دينية أو عسكرية.*​ 
*الـــوطـــــــــن*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*3 أعضاء بالكونجرس الأمريكى، طالبوا فيه وزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى برد فعل واضح من جانب الإدارة الأمريكية تجاه الهجمات المتكررة ضد الأقباط وممتلكاتهم فى مصر، وحث الحكومة المصرية على القيام بمسئولياتها فى حماية مواطنيها المسيحيين.*

*الـوطــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وافق مجلس الوزراء برئاسة الدكتور حازم الببلاوي مساء أمس على زيادة المعاشات بنسبة 10% اعتبارًا من 1/1/2014 وبحد أدنى 50 جنيها.
وأكد المجلس على أن الحكومة ملتزمة بتنمية أموال المعاشات والمحافظة عليها وصرف المعاشات في مواعيدها المقررة.

البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*صدمت سيارة مجهولة منذ قليل، مجندا من القوات المسلحة أثناء تأدية واجبه الوطني وتأمينه مبنى مديرية الأمن القديمة بالمنصورة ومكتب مساعد الوزير لمنطقة شرق الدلتا
*​*
*
*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتفع عدد شهداء قوات الأمن في سيناء منذ يوم 30 / 6 وحتى أول أمس إلى 86 شهيدا من ضباط وأمناء وأفراد ومجندين التابعين لمديرية أمن سيناء.*

*الدستور* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*إسرائيل تطالب مصر بـ 4.7 مليار دولار تعويضات عن توقف تصدير الغاز لها فى 2011.. إجراءات التحكيم الدولية تبدأ فى يناير المقبل بباريس.. وتل أبيب تتوعد بعدم التنازل عن التعويض*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*نظم العشرات من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، وقفة احتجاجية، أمام مسجد الصباحي بشارع الهرم، عقب صلاة الجمعة مباشرة، وأغلق المتظاهرون شارع الهرم من الاتجاهين.
ولوح المتظاهرون بإشارة رابعة، ورددوا هتافات .
*
*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

واصل  يوسف القرضاوي، رئيس الإتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين هجومه الشديد على مصر، وادعاء الأكاذيب والتضليل، قائلا : أن بعض الدول ابتلت فى حياتها بحكام مجرمون ووحوش مفترسة.
"رأينا هؤلاء الحكام فى مصر وسوريا والعراق وفلسطين و فى بلاد شتى يأكلون البشر"، زاعما أن حكام مصر قتلوا الآلاف بالرشاشات والدبابات والمدرعات والطائرات، وأن معتصمى رابعة والنهضة كان عزل من السلاح.
" أن الحكومة المصرية قتلت 7 ألاف اخوانى ، مضيفا خلال خطبة الجمعة بمسجد عمر بن الخطاب بالعاصمة القطرية، اليوم ، كما أن الشعب التونسي لا يريد أن تمر بلادهم على خير ولا يريدون الاستقرار لبلادهم رغم أنهم لديهم أنضج السياسيين غير المتشددين".
*
اليوم السابع *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أفادت صحيفة THE WORLD TRIBUNE الأمريكية، بأن الجيش المصري قام بضبط شحنات كبيرة من الأسلحة قادمة من ليبيا.
ومن جانبها، قالت مصادر أمنية إن الجيش اعترض عدة قوافل شاحنات محملة بالأسلحة من ليبيا كان يُستهدف توصيلها للمسلحين في سيناء.
وأضافوا أن الشاحنات كانت متجهة إلى نقط قريبة من الإسكندرية على طول ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط، ​​وكذلك إلي شبه جزيرة سيناء.
وعلقت المصادر بأن هذه الأسلحة متطورة وبينها صواريخ.
*​*
**الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدأ أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة وقفتهم الاحتجاجية أمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين بالجيزة.

وردد أعضاء المحظورة هتافات عدائية ضد قادة الجيش المصرى والقوات المسلحة والشرطة.

ورفع المتظاهرون أعلام رابعة العداوية الصفراء وعلم مصر، وقاموا بلصق شارات رابعة على جدران العقارات، وشهد محيط المسجد شلل مرورى تام بسبب مظاهرات الإخوان.
اليوم السابع *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*منعت قوات الأمن المركزى، مجموعة من أهالى الوراق من أداء صلاة الجمعة بمحيط الكنيسة، مؤكدين أن الحالة الأمنية لا تسمح بذلك.

وكان الأهالى يرغبون بأداء صلاة الجمعة بمحيط الكنيسة، للتأكيد على الوحدة الوطنية بين مسلمى ومسيحيى الوراق.

فيما قرر الأهالى بالصلاة بمسجد المجاور للكنيسة، ثم تلقى العزاء الشعبى عقب الصلاة.*
*اليوم السابع *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان يحتشدون أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادى استعداداً لبدء فعالياتهم*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 13:23

*اليوم السابع *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية بين أصحاب المحال التجارية بشارع الهرم، وإرهابيي الرئيس المعزول المشاركين في المسيرة التي انطلقت من أمام مسجد الصباح في اتجاهها إلى ميدان الجيزة.

ونشبت المشادات بعد أن كتب إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول عبارات مسيئة للقوات المسلحة والشرطة على واجهات العمارات السكنية، مما اثار حفيظة اصحاب المحال، وكادت المشادات أن تتطور إلى الاشتباك بالايدى، لولا تدخل بعض العقلاء الذين اقنعوا الإخوان بالرحيل.

فيتو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*قرر اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، إيقاف المقدم (أحمد.ق) الضابط بمباحث مديرية أمن الغربية، عن العمل بعد ثبوت انتمائه للجماعة المحظورة. *


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتبك العشرات من متظاهري جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مع بعض أهالي المعادي، عقب خروجهم من مسجد الهدى المحمدي وترديدهم هتافات مناوئة للجيش.
استخدم الطرفان الطوب والزجاجات الفارغة، ما تسبب في وقوع إصابات من الطرفين.
*
*الوطن* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل .."الإخوان" يحاولون إقتحام النادى الأهلى بمدينة نصر*


10/25/2013 1:44 PM

​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*عناصر المحظورة يشتبكون مع أصحاب المحلات خلال مسيرتهم بحلمية الزيتون* 
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:58 
وصلت مسيرة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، والتى انطلقت من أمام مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون، ميدان الحلمية​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألغى أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، مظاهرة دعوا لها من مسجد الروضة الشريفة بطلخا، بعد اعتراض الأهالي على وجودهم وظهور أعداد كبيرة من الأمن المركزي بمحيط المسجد، منعا لوقوع اشتباكات بين الأهالي.*
*حيث خرج أنصار المعزول من صلاة الجمعة بالمسجد، وما أن رفعوا إشارة رابعة، حتى تجمع أعداد كبيرة من الأهالي، فتفرقوا في الشوارع الفرعية دون أن تتدخل قوات الشرطة، التي تمركزت بالقرب من المسجد، دون حدوث أي اشتباكات أوأعمال عنف.*

*الوطن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*في مدينة المنصورة، خرج أنصار الرئيس المعزول في مسيرة لم تستغرق سوى 15 دقيقة، من شارع النخلة، وانفضوا بعدها.
*
*كما تجمع العشرات في مدينة منية النصر، عقب صلاة الجمعة، وأنهوا التجمع بعدها بوقت قصير، بعد احتجاجات الأهالي عليهم.*

*الوطن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد نبيل نعيم، مؤسس تنظيم الجهاد السابق، أنه لم يكن يتصور أن تكون جماعة الإخوان بهذا القدر من الغباء، مشيرا إلى أن الجماعة تعمل على ما أسموه بـ"المظلومية".*​ 
*الدستـــــور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*خيرت الشاطر النائب السابق لمرشد الإخوان، أبلغ أفراد الجماعة أن سقوط ألف قتيل سيساعد فى خدمة أهدافهم وقضيتهم من خلال التدخل الأجنبي.
*​*
**الدستـــــور​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*حاول أنصار الرئيس المعزول المشاركين بالمسيرة التي خرجت عقب صلاة الجمعة من مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر، إثارة استفزاز قوات الجيش المتواجدة داخل أحد أكشاك الحراسة بوحدة عسكرية بمدينة نصر.
حيث بصق العديد من المشاركين بالمسيرة في وجه الجنود، ورددوا هتافات مسيئة للجيش وللجنود، متهمين إياهم بالخيانة وقتل المعتصمين برابعة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*نظم العشرات من أهالي منطقة الوراق، مسيرة طافت شوارع المنطقة، للتنديد بالحادث الإرهابي .
كان قد أدى أهالي منطقة الوراق صلاتي الجمعة والجنازة على أرواح ضحايا الحادث، بمسجد الهدى المجاور للكنيسة.
ويتوافد الآن العديد من أهالي المنطقة أمام كنيسة العذراء، للانضمام للمسيرات المنددة بالحادث.
*
*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلت مسيرة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، والتى انطلقت من أمام مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون، ميدان الحلمية. *
*واشتبكت عناصر الجماعة المحظورة مع عدد من أصحاب المحلات بالمنطقة.*
*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يغلق ميدان رمسيس بـ"4" مدرعات تحسباً للإخوان*

*بوابة الفجر
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تطلق قنابل الغاز على مسيرة لـ"الإخوان" بالإسكندرية بعد اعتدائها على الأهالي
 
الوطن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وقعت اشتباكات منذ قليل بين العشرات من عناصر المحظورة وقوات الامن بمدينة طلخا بمحافظة الدقهلية.
*
*التحرير
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*حان وقت الحساب100 يوم على حكومة «النوم فى العسل».. *
*الاقتصاد.. الفريضة الغائبة عن الحكومة..تريليون و585 مليون جنيه إجمالى الدين العام.. وفشل فى جذب الاستثمارات.. والمبرر «الانفلات الأمنى»*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية :  ضبط منصة هاون وصواريخ جراد وقنابل fn بمزرعة متطرف بالشرقية*​*
*الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:30
​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*حطم إرهابيو الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، خلال مسيرتهم بعزبة النخل التي انطلقت من مسجد القدس عقب صلاة الجمعة زجاج السيارات المارة.

جاء ذلك بعد تأكيد سائقى هذه السيارات لهم أن عودة الرئيس المعزول إلى الحكم مرة أخرى ضرب من الخيال وحلم بعيد المنال،  *

*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وقعت منذ قليل، إشتباكات بين أنصار جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، وأهالى شارع خاتم المرسلين بالعمرانية، استخدم فيها الطرفان الخرطوش، وسمع صوت إطلاق أسلحة آلية بشكل مكثف، وسط حالة من الكر والفر.
*
*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلت  مسيرة تضم المئات من إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول إلى محيط مول "سيتى ستارز" بمدينة نصر، رافعين إشارات رابعة وصور الرئيس المعزول، ومرددين هتافات مناهضة للجيشوالشرطة

فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*علق أنصار الرئيس المعزول  "بوسترات" على جدران شارع عين شمس بحي عين شمس بالقاهرة، عليها صور الرئيس المعزول ومدون عليها "ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار".
وكتبوا بعض العبارات المناهضة للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع والقوات المسلحة والشرطة منها*

*وأغلق أصحاب المحال من الأقباط محالهم قبل وصول المظاهرات إليهم؛ تحسبا من وقوع أي اشتباكات أو اعتداءات عليهم.*
*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وقعت اشتباكات بين أهالى العمرانية ومسيرة عناصر الإخوان المحظورة، التى تحركت من مسجد خاتم المرسلين، وذلك عندما حاول عناصر الجماعة اقتحام شارع البلاستيك "الادخار" بالعمرانية القريب من شارع ترعة الزمر.
*
*وألقى أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الحجارة وأطلقوا الخرطوش على الأهالى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألقى رجال القوات المسلحة، القبض على ثلاثة مطلوبين في مسيرة لأنصار المعزول بعد مطاردة معهم، إثر إشتباكات بينهم وبين الأهالي الرافضين للإساءة للجيش المصري.*

*الوطن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الداخلية :  المتهم بتصنيع ملابس عسكرية حصل على الجنسية فى عهد مرسى*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*إحالة معلمة للتحقيق بعد تحريضها للطلاب على الهتاف ضد الشرطة والجيش بالفيوم*

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أغلقت قوات الحرس الجمهورى أول شارع الميرغنى بالتقاطع مع شارع صلاح سالم ومنتصف ذلك الشارع، وذلك بعد وصول أنباء عن قدوم مسيرة لأنصار الجماعة "المحظورة" على محيط قصر اﻻتحادية.
*
*فيما دفعت تلك القوات بـ8 آليات لغلق الشارع يتقدمها عدد من الأسلاك الشائكة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية بين عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، أثناء مرور مسيرتهم المنطلقة من أمام مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون، وعدد من أهالى المنطقة المعارضين لهم والمؤيدين لخارطة الطريق، فى شارع السبع بمصر الجديدة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنصار مرسي يؤدون صلاة "العصر" أمام الدستورية العليا..والأمن يعلن الإستنفار

*​*
**الفجـــــــــــــــر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*توافدت سيدات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي أمام مسجد الاستقامة، مصطحبات معهن أطفالهن استعدادا للمشاركة في المظاهرات التي دعا إليها "الائتلاف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية" عقب صلاة العصر بميدان الجيزة.
*​*
**فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

اشتباكات بين "الإخوان" والأهالي بالسويس

*الوطن *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*

 بدء وصول الطائرات الروسيه لتسليح الجيش المصري 

*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلت مسيرة مسجد السلام، التي نظمها أنصار الرئيس المعزول إلى منطقه النزهة بمصر الجديدة، وقرر المتظاهرون تغيير طريق سيرهم من محيط رابعة العدوية إلى قصر الاتحادية.*

*فيتو* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان يحملون أسلحة نارية بخاتم المرسلين وتجدد الاشتباكات*

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

حبس 8 من العناصر التكفيرية بدمياط 15 يومًا 
الجمعة, 25 أكتوير 2013 15:31





​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط مصري من أصل فلسطيني يدير مصنعا لتصميم الملابس العسكرية في الشرقية*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلفي يكشف استقالته عن حزب النور بكنيسة العذراء ويتقدم بالتعازي للمسيحين *






​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

​
*ضبط عاطل ونجار بحوزتهما أسلحة نارية في دمياط*
*



*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجمعة 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 4:00 م 



*

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لتفريق تظاهرة بالأسكندريه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

* 
مسيرة للإخوان تصل ” القبة ” ويعتلون أسوار القصر
وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، إلى محيط قصر القبة، عصر اليوم الجمعة، قادمة من منطقة الزاوية الحمراء *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنصار "المعزول" يقيمون منصة بميدان الشهداء بحلوان تمهيدا للاعتصام
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى النجار : *
*لو السيسى مش قادر يحمى الكنائس نحميها بدمنا و سلاحنا *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين "الإخوان" وقوات الأمن بالسويس*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*قررت نيابة إمبابة، بإشراف المستشار أحمد البقلي، المحامي العام الأول لنيابات شمال الجيزة، حبس ضابط شرطة بإدارة نجدة الجيزة وصاحب ورشة لتصليح السيارات 4 أيام لاتهامهما بالشروع في سرقة سيارات مركونة في الشارع بالاتفاق مع شركة لرفع الإشغالات.*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلت منذ قليل، رابطة شهداء الشرطة، وبعض الضباط المتقاعدين، إلى مقر كنيسة الوراق، لتقديم واجب العزاء فى الهجوم الإرهابي، الذى راح ضحيته 5 مصريين، وإصابة ما يقرب من 20.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*قاضى التحقيق يستدعى طلعت عبد الله بقضية التجسس على مكتب النائب العام*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:17





المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام السابق​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الشيخ ياسر برهامي، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، على موقع صوت السلف، إن الخطبة في المسجد ينبغي أن تكون حول آيات القرآن وأحاديث الرسول (ص)، لتوضيح أحكام الشرع، وليس الدفاع بغير علم عن تنظيم "الإخوان"، وأيضا ليس دفاع عن مواقف لسياسية لأشخاص أو جماعات بأعينهم.
*
*الوطن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنصار "المعزول" يسبون أفراد أمن المحكمة الدستورية*

*الجمعة 25/أكتوبر/2013 - 04:46 م *





*انصار المعزول امام المحكمة *​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*رسالة نصية من أبوإسماعيل لأنصاره يحثهم فيها على التظاهر*
*اعتلى أحد أعضاء حركة حازمون سيارة تحمل مكبرات صوت وفرها أنصار المعزول المتظاهرين أمام مجمع المحاكم بمصر الجديدة وأذاعت من خلال السيارة آخر أنباء حازم أبو إسماعيل المرشح الرئاسي السابق ورئيس حزب الراية السلفي.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل من العمرانية
2013-10-25 16:44:28 







"الإخوان" يحطمون "ميكروباص" بالعمرانية طلب سائقه المرور أثناء مسيرتهم*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*سيولة مرورية عقب انصراف الإخوان من محيط قصر القبة*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلت الدكتورة، "لميس جابر"، وسوسن المهدي، الداعية الاسلامية، إلى مقر كنيسة العذراء، بالوراق، لعقد ندوة تعارف، ونبذ عنف، للتعريف بسماحة الدين الاسلامى، وإزالة الخوف فى نفوس المواطنين.*​ 
* 
​*


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*قام أهالي شارع خاتم المرسلين بإقامة سلسلة بشرية أمام كنيسة العذراء بالعمرانية لحمايتها من أي اعتداءات من قبل أنصار المحظورة.
كما شكل الأهالى لجان شعبية للتأكد من هوية من يدخل للكنيسة ، وسط ترحيب الأقباط الذين اسقبلوا الأهالى بالورد.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

​*عثرت , منذ قليل , قوات من قسم المفرقعات بالجيزة من إبطال مفعول قنبلة زرعها بعض الأشخاص بالقرب من منزل اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية الأسبق فى شارع السد العالى بمنطقة الدقى .*​*وعلى الفور انتشر عدد كبير من قوات قسم شرطة المفرقعات وقسم شرطة الدقى , وقاموا بإغلاق الطريق من الإتجاهين .*​
*الفجر الاليكترونية *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان يطلقون الشماريخ والألعاب النارية بمحيط المحكمة الدستورية* 
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:56 
أطلق عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" الشماريخ والألعاب النارية، اليوم الجمعة، بمحيط المحكمة الدستورية بالمعادى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أطلق عناصر"المحظورة" الشماريخ والألعاب النارية بميدان الشهداء بحلوان، اليوم الجمعة.*
*يذكر أن المسيرة انطلقت عقب صلاة الجمعة، من مسجد المراغى، وطافت شوارع حلوان وصولا إلى ميدان الشهداء وأقاموا منصة بالميدان.*
*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*زارت المستشارة نهى خضر القائم بأعمال السفارة المصرية فى تونس، الأربعاء 23 أكتوبر، الصيادين المصريين المحتجزين فى ميناء صفاقس التونسى، بهدف الاطمئنان على أفراد الطاقم البالغ عددهم 16 فردًا، وتقديم كافة الاحتياجات لهم، وكذلك وثائق السفر اللازمة لترحيل أعضاء المركب إلى مصر.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألقت، اليوم الجمعة، أحد الأكمنة المتحركة بمنطقة السواح القبض على عدد من إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي عقب انتهاء مسيرتهم وذلك للاشتباه بهم وعدم وجود إثبات شخصية مع عدد منهم.

فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*عبور 44 سفينة المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس اليوم*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال اللواء حسن فلاح رئيس هيئة موانئ البحر الأحمر، إن ميناء الأدبية البحرى شهد حريقا ضخما فى مركب يدعى "NOOR" أثناء تواجدها بالغاطس الخارجى، موضحاً أن قوات الدفاع المدنى بالميناء سيطرت على الموقف. *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر سيادي مسئول أن اجهزة المخابرات رصدت محاولة جماعة جهادية لتهريب 4 ملايين دولار مزورة عبر الانفاق من غزة الى سيناء ليتم تداولها في كافة المحافظات بغرض الاضرار بالاقتصاد المصري.
وقال المصدر ان الدولارات مزورة بتقنية وجودة عالية من خلال ماكينة حديثة موجودة بقطاع غزة يعمل عليها اشخاص ايرانيون.
وأضاف المصدر ان مجموعة جهادية كانت تحاول ادخال الاموال عبر الانفاق ولكن تم رصدها ومطاردتها واضطروا الى ترك الاموال وفروا هاربين عبر الانفاق الى غزة مرة* اخرى

*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أفاد مصدر أمني لـ"الوطن"، بأنه قد تم إلقاء القبض على 20 من أنصار الرئيس المعزول بمدينة دمياط الجديدة بمعرفة الأهالي وقوات الشرطة؛ حيث كان بحوزتهم لافتات ومكبرات صوت و4 جراكن بنزين بعد ترديدهم هتافات تسيء لقوات الشرطة والجيش.*
*كما سلم الأهالى اثنين بعد تعديهم على الأهالي لقوات مباحث قسم أول دمياط، وبهذا يرتفع عدد المقبوض عليهم من أنصار المعزول بدمياط اليوم لـ22*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ القاهرة : التصدى لمخالفات البناء بكل حزم * 
واصلت أجهزة محافظة القاهرة والأحياء تكثيف حملاتها لإزالة مخالفات البناء، واستعادة هيبة الدولة وتطبيق القانون على المخالفين تنفيذاً لتعليمات د.جلال مصطفى سعيد محافظ القاهرة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالي مدينة المنصورة فضوا وقفة لأنصار المعزول محمد مرسي أمام مسجد التوحيد بشارع كلية الآداب، بعد أقل من 5 دقائق من تجمعهم عقب صلاة العصر”.

البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر: استبدال توربينات السد العالى الروسية بـ"أمريكية" يضعف الكفاءة*

أكدت مصادر مطلعة بمحطة كهرباء السد العالى، أن هناك خطة لتطوير المحطة منذ عهد الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك، والتى تقوم على استبدال التوربينات والمعدات الموجودة بالمحطة منذ إنشاء السد بأخرى صناعة أمريكية ستؤثر سلباً على كفاءة المحطة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على مدير نقابة الأطباء الإخوانى بدمياط *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية، مساء اليوم الجمعة، القبض على صابر إبراهيم العزاق، مدير نقابة أطباء دمياط، قرب كمين بمدخل مدينة دمياط الجديدة؛ بتهمة الانتماء لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين «المحظورة».

كما ألقت القوات القبض على سبعة آخرين من أعضاء الجماعة، بعد مسيرة  بالمدينة ذاتها، وسلمتهم إلى النيابة العامة.
*
*البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال أيمن شعبان، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب غد الثورة بالشرقية، إن ضبط أسلحة ثقيلة "قنابل، وصواريخ" بمرزعة ملك متطرف ينتمي لجماعة الجهاد التكفيرية، يؤكد أن هناك محاولات من تنظيم الإخوان والجماعات الإرهابية المساند له لتشكيل جيش إرهابي بمصر لمحاربة الجيش المصري، وإن الإخوان يجهزون فعليا لتكرار السيناريو السوري في مصر، بالإضافة إلى أن "تخزين تلك الأسلحة يعني أن هناك جهات أجنبية وعربية متورطة في عملية التمويل والتهريب، وفي انتظار لحظة الصفر لاستخدامها ضد الشعب المصري".
وطالب شعبان، الشعب المصري أن يتعاون مع الأجهزة الأمنية في رصد أي محاولات لتهريب أسلحة أو تخزينها، وتبليغ الأجهزة الأمنية.
*
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*قالت هيئة المسح الجيولوجى الأمريكية إن زلزالا بقوة 7.6 درجة وقع على بعد 231 ميلا إلى الشرق من جزيرة هونشو اليابانية اليوم الجمعة*.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمكّن أهالي مدينة السنطة بمحافظة الغربية، مساء اليوم، من فض مسيرة حاشدة نظّمها العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"، مرددين هتافات ضد الجيش والشرطة، رافعين شعارات رابعة العدوية.
وتمكن أهالي المدينة من إلقاء القبض على 8 من أفراد المحظورة .
*
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفي مدير أمن الغربية ما نشرته إحدي المواقع الإليكترونية، بشأن ضبط سيارتين تابعتين لأنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمدينة السنطة وبداخلهما أسلحة نارية "خرطوش"، ومنشورات وعلامات رابعة.
وأكد قائلا، كل ما عثر عليه داخل السيارتين كان عبارة عن عدد من الجنازير الحديدية وشفرات حادة*
*
التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*عبر مركز اتصالات تجسسى فى قاعدة "العيديد" 

احترس.. أمريكا ترصد كل مكالماتك من قطر 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى: "القرضاوى" يحقد على مصر وشعبها وصديق لليهود*
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:39 
قال البرلمانى السابق، مصطفى بكرى، إن الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، رئيس الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين شن مجدداً هجوماً مسموماً على مصر وجيشها العظيم
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأسوانى : الحكومة متراخية والسفارات لم تستطع توضيح 30 يونيو للخارج*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*حذر محمد هاني زاهر خبير مكافحة الإرهاب الدولي والجريمة النظام المصري وأجهزته من تكرار مآساة مذبحة أستاد "بور سعيد" خلال مباراة العودة بين مصر وغانا والتي من المقرر عقدها 19 نوفمبر القادم بأستاد الدفاع الجوي . وأشار" زاهر" في تصريحات لـ"بوابة الوفد" إلى أن إجراءات تأمين الملاعب الرياضية تكاد تكون معدومة ولا توجد خطة محددة للتعامل مع المواقف المفاجئة, ومثلما حدث يوم 1 فبراير 2012 حيث قام العشرات من"المشجعين"باقتحام أرض الملعب دون تدخل من قوة التأمين *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلن محمد البلتاجي، القيادي الإخواني ، رفضه لتحقيقات النيابة العامة ، بدعوى أن النيابة ليست طرفاً محايداً.
*
*كما طلب المتهم في تدوينة عبر صفحته الرسمية على "فيسبوك" من داخل محبسه، إحالة القضية المعروضة  (أحداث المنصة) وكافة القضايا الأخرى إلى قاضي تحقيق مشهود له بالنزاهة، على ألا يكون طرفاً في الأزمة السياسية، ولا أثراً من آثار الانقلاب العسكري، على حد قوله.*

*البلـــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*نشبت اشتباكات منذ قليل بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، وبين الأهالى بمدينة المنصورة، وذلك عقب خروج عدد من أعضاء الجماعة فى مظاهرة بشارع المشاية وشارع الجمهورية وقطع الطريقين المؤديين لمستشفيات جامعة المنصورة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك فى نقل الاخبار الحديثة ديما  شكرا يااخى الحبيب


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*سيولة مرورية بشوارع العاصمة بعد انتهاء حظر التجوال*

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:42 
*شهدت شوارع القاهرة صباح اليوم، السبت، حالة من السيولة المرورية فى الساعات الأولى بعد انتهاء حظر التجوال فى الخامسة فجرًا*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلماوى : الوفد الشعبى بموسكو حقق نجاحا كبيرا وبصدد لقاء الرئيس الروسى*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:25
*قال محمد سلماوى، إن الوفد الشعبى الموجود بالعاصمة الروسية موسكو، بصدد لقاء الرئيس الروسى بوتين، عقب انتهائه من سلسلة اللقاءات التى كان آخرها مقابلة لجنة وزير العلاقات الخارجية والبرلمان الروسى، ونائب وزير الخارجية مساء الأمس. *
*وأن الوفد يناقش توطيد العلاقات الثنائية بين مصر وروسيا، وأنه أحرز نجاحا كبيرا فى هذا الشأن حتى الآن. *
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الإسعاف": 4 إصابات حصيلة تظاهرات أمس بالقاهرة والجيزة..ولا وفيات*

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:02​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مدير سد النهضة : الإنشاءات وأعمال تحويل مجرى النيل تسير حسب المخطط*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:16 
أعلن المهندس "سيميجنيو بيكيلى" مدير مشروع سد النهضة الإثيوبى، أن الأعمال الرئيسية لإنشاء السد تجرى، مثلما هو مقرر لها

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*التلفزيون السورى يعلن مقتل زعيم جبهة النصرة والوكالة الرسمية تنفى *
الجمعة، 25 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:06 
أعلن التلفزيون السورى فى خبر عاجل مساء الجمعة، مقتل أبو محمد الجولانى زعيم جبهة النصرة التابعة لتنظيم القاعدة فى ريف اللاذقية، لكن وكالة الأنباء السورية الرسمية (سانا) التى أوردت النبأ أيضا سرعان ما طلبت من مشتركيها إلغاءه

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*"النهضة" التونسية: الاعتداء على مقراتنا عمل مدبّر وليس عفويًّا*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:09 
اعتبرت حركة النهضة، التى تقود الائتلاف الحاكم فى تونس، الاعتداء على مقراتها بعدة محافظات "عمل مدبّر وليس عفويًّا"، فيما اتهم قيادى بالحركة، عناصر من "جبهة الإنقاذ"، بالوقوف وراء هذه الاعتداءات.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجارديان:*
*وثيقة تكشف : أمريكا تجسست على 35 من قادة العالم*

كشفت الصحيفة، عن أن وكالة الأمن القومى الأمريكية قد راقبت محادثات هاتفية لـ35 من قادة العالم بعدما حصلت على الأرقام من مسئول فى وزارة أمريكية، وفقا لوثيقة سرية قدمها إدوارد سنودان، المحلل السابق بالمخابرات الأمريكية*.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*فاينانشيال تايمز: *
*ميركل وهولاند يطلقان مبادرة لتغيير العلاقات الاستخباراتية مع واشنطن*

ذكرت الصحيفة، أن المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل قالت إنها والرئيس الفرنسى فرانسوا هولاند سيطلقان مبادرة مشتركة لإعادة التفاوض على التعاون الاستخباراتى لبلديهما مع الولايات المتحدة، مشيرين إلى ضرورة وضع بروتوكولات جديدة فى أعقاب الكشف عن تنصت أمريكى على قادة أوروبيين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*إيه بى سى *
*المغرب تحبط 6 محاولات هجرة غير شرعية لأسبانيا*

قالت صحيفة إيه بى سى الأسبانية، أن السلطات المغربية أحبطت 6 محاولات للهجرة غير الشرعية إلى أسبانيا 
وكان آخرها  الأربعاء عندما اعتقلت 50 مهاجرا.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*فورين بوليسى:*
*قرار واشنطن بتعليق المساعدات السنوية لمصر غير جاد أو مقنع*

شككت المجلة فى إمكانية، أن يؤثر قرار الحكومة الأمريكية بتعليق جزء من المساعدات
العسكرية لمصر فى تحقيق هدفه، وقالت فى مقال للكاتب محمد الدهشان: لا أعرف 
ما الذى كانت تأمل واشنطن تحقيقه بهذه الخطوة، لكن أيا كان الهدف، فقد فشلت فيه. 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعطل موقع وكالة الأمن القومى الأمريكية وسط تكهنات بهجوم قراصنة*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:21
أصيب الموقع الإلكترونى لوكالة الأمن القومى الأميركية "إن إس إيه" مساء أمس الجمعة، بعطل جعل الدخول 
إليه متعذرا، فى حين اكتفت الوكالة التى اشتهرت خصوصا باختراق أجهزة الكومبيوتر والشبكات 
الرقمية، للقيام بعمليات تعقب وتجسس، بإعلان أنها تتحرى سبب العطل.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*نقلت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" عن رئيس معهد دراسات الأمن القومى الجنرال عاموس يدلين قوله، "فى حال لم ينجح المسار الدبلوماسى مع إيران فإن إسرائيل ليست بحاجة للولايات المتحدة عند ساعة الصفر، وباستطاعتها شن هجوم عسكرى على المنشآت النووية الإيرانية". *
*وأن الضربة العسكرية الإسرائيلية يمكنها وقف الخطة النووية الإيرانية لمدة خمس سنوات ، فى حين لو شاركت الولايات المتحدة ، فإن ذلك سيوقف الخطة الإيرانية 10 سنوات.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*معاريف : يعالون يتعهد بعد السماح لنقل أسلحة وصواريخ من سوريا لحزب الله*
*قال وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى موشيه يعالون، *
*إن إسرائيل لن تسمح بنقل صواريخ أسلحة نوعية من سوريا إلى حزب الله، مؤكداً أنه لم يتم حتى الآن نقل أى أسلحة كيميائية من قبل النظام السورى لحزب الله.*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*هاآرتس : إسرائيل فى انتظار آلاف القتلى والمصابين حال وقوع زلازل ضخمة*

أشارت تقديرات وزارة الجبهة الداخلية فى إسرائيل إلى أن 7 آلاف قتيل وعشرات آلاف المصابين قد يسقطون 
نتيجة زلزال ضخم وقوى محتمل شمال إسرائيل، كما أن حوالى 200 ألف إسرائيلى 
سيحتاجون للمساعدة فى حال وقوع الزلزال.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*




*​ 
*تعتزم الحكومه المصريه، الي تطبيق خفض تدريجي للرسوم الجمركيه علي السيارات، ذات *
*المنشا الاوروبي، والمورده الي مصر لتصل الي صفر في المائه بحلول عام 2019.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*صربيا تشيع اليوم أرملة "تيتو" آخر رمز ليوغوسلافيا الشيوعية*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:01 
 
*تشيع اليوم السبت فى بلغراد "يوفانكا بروز"، أرملة الزعيم اليوغوسلافى الراحل "يوزيب بروز تيتو"، التى توفيت عن 88 عاما بأزمة قلبية، وكانت آخر رمز ليوغوسلافيا الشيوعية المتحدة التى تفككت فى التسعينات.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألمانيا والبرازيل تعدان قرارا فى الأمم المتحدة إثر فضيحة التجسس*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:46 
أعلن دبلوماسيون أمميون، الجمعة، أن ألمانيا والبرازيل تعملان على إعداد قرار فى الأمم المتحدة
حول حماية الحريات الفردية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*باكستان تطالب فى الأمم المتحدة بوقف غارات الطائرات الأمريكية بدون طيار*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 06:46 
جددت باكستان، الجمعة، أمام الأمم المتحدة، مطالبتها الولايات المتحدة بوقف الغارات التى 
تشنها على أراضيها طائرات أمريكية بدون طيار

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## grges monir (26 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *تمكّن أهالي مدينة السنطة بمحافظة الغربية، مساء اليوم، من فض مسيرة حاشدة نظّمها العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"، مرددين هتافات ضد الجيش والشرطة، رافعين شعارات رابعة العدوية.
> وتمكن أهالي المدينة من إلقاء القبض على 8 من أفراد المحظورة .
> *
> *الوطن*​


عملوا اية عشان يمنعوهم من التظاهر؟؟؟؟
ويعنى اية قبضوا على ناس منهم
هى الناس بقت الشرطة دلوقت


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*السفارة الأمريكية بأبوجا تتابع باهتمام تطورات اختطاف بحارين أمريكيين*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:06 
أعلنت السفارة الأمريكية بالعاصمة النيجيرية أبوجا أنها تتابع عن كثب تطورات اختطاف بحارين أمريكيين 
على يد قراصنة أمام سواحل ولاية "بايلسا" بجنوب نيجيريا من على متن السفينة "سى ريتريفر" بعد 
مهاجمتها منذ يومين
اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> عملوا اية عشان يمنعوهم من التظاهر؟؟؟؟
> ويعنى اية قبضوا على ناس منهم
> هى الناس بقت الشرطة دلوقت


ممنوع التظاهر  وقت  الحظر
وتظاهرات  الأخوان عموما غير  سلميه
الشرطه  محتاجه  المسانده  ضد  التظاهرات  الغير  سلميه 
أو التظاهرات ذات  الألفاظ  ضد  الجيش  والشرطه​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*زياد بهاء الدين : الحكومة لم تجلس مع "الإخوان" للتصالح*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:29


*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*آآآآآآآآه  صحيح .... ماهو  ده  اللي  ناقص !! *
*ها تمشي  إمتي !!*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكدس الحركة المرورية أعلى دائرى المريوطية بسبب حادث تصادم*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:48
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم السابع
تحديد هوية المتهمين بإطلاق النار على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*البابا تواضروس: تكلفة بناء الكنائس المتضررة 190 مليون جنيه​*


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يرفض اقتراح قراءة الإنجيل فى الطوابير المدرسية*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*حازم الببلاوى يتوجه للقاء الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم بـ"دبى"*​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*اتفاق مصرى إماراتى على توفير احتياجات القاهرة من منتجات البترول*​ 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 55 شخصا بينهم هاربون من السجون فى حملة أمنية بشمال سيناء *

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر ينقلون تظاهرهم إلى المشيخة* 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*4 مدرعات للجيش و3 سيارات أمن مركزى لتأمين "القضاء العالى"*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل إبراهيم سليمان فى قضية اتهامه بالتعدى على أملاك الدولة* 

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:07 
أصيب نقيب شرطة و7 مجندين فى انقلاب سيارة رقم 2571 شرطة تأمين طريق طور سيناء شرم الشيخ صباح اليوم السبت

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*"العليا للانتخابات" تستكمل اجتماعاتها للتجهيزلـ "استفتاء الدستور"*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" بالأزهر يتظاهرون أمام كلية اللغة العربية بـ"الدراسة"*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*رفض دعوى اتهام البرادعى بخيانة الأمانة لعدم الاختصاص*​

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:20 ​

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الطب الشرعى: الانتهاء من التقرير النهائى لضحايا كنيسة الوراق خلال يومين*

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 -13:28

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*هبطت طائرة روسية اضطراريا بمطار القاهرة الدولى اليوم السبت بسبب عطل فنى بأحد *
*محركات الطائرة يصعب معه استكمال الرحلة إلى الغردقة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:34 
*كشفت جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس، اليوم، من خلال فيديو بثته عبر شبكة الانترنت، عن منفذ *
*عملية الهجوم على موكب وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم، بداية شهر سبتمبر الماضى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالى الجمالية يجبرون طلاب الإخوان على فض تظاهرهم أمام مشيخة الأزهر*

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:39

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور وسيم السيسى، العضو الاحتياطى عن لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، إنه تقدم باستقالته لرئيس *
*الجمهورية **المؤقت عدلى منصور منذ الأربعاء الماضى، لافتا أنه أرسل استقالته عبر وسيط لـ"عمرو موسى"*
*رئيس اللجنة، اعترضاً على تدخل لجنة الصياغة سلباً فى حذف ما توافقت عليه لجنة المقومات الأساسية، *
*التى أضافت كلمة "مدنية" لجمهورية مصر العربية فى صدر المادة الأولى بالدستور.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*14** ديسمبر.. الحكم فى قضية "فتنة الخصوص" بالقليوبية*

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:14

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*إضراب 16 صياداً مصرياً محتجزين بتونس عن الطعام*

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:22

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*وسط حالة من الهرج والارتباك الشديد رفض عدد من المحامين بالبحيرة اليوم السبت، المثول أمام محكمة استئناف الإسكندرية مأمورية دمنهور"أحوال شخصية"، احتجاجا على وجود المستشار "طلعت عبد الله" النائب العام السابق ضمن أعضاء الدائرة التى يترأسها المستشار "زكريا الجبالى".*
*وقام المحتجون بخلع أرواب المحاماة وإثبات موقفهم فى محضر الجلسة، مما دعا المستشار طلعت عبد الله إلى الانسحاب من الجلسات بشكل سريع منعا لتصاعد الأحداث.*
*وقال"محمود سلمان" أحد المحامين المحتجين "إنه من غير المقبول المثول أمام قاضى متهم بجرائم جنائية قيد التحقيقات آخرها زرع كاميرات تجسس داخل مكتب النائب العام إبان توليه لهذا المنصب، فضلا عن وجود شبهات سياسية عديدة تجاهه أبرزها مناصرته لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة.*​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*طرد الأهالى منذ قليل عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة من محيط دار القضاء العالى، وذلك عقب ترديد عناصر المحظورة هتافات ضد الجيش والشرطة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:58 
*قال مبعوث الاتحاد الأوروبى إن الوضع فى مصر أصعب وأكثر تعقيدا مما هو فى تونس، *
*موضحا أن جماعة الإخوان ترفض التوصل إلى اتفاق مع القوى المدنية.*​

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:16
*قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، عبر تغريدة له على "تويتر"، "إن دعاوى *
*كيدية عبثية أمام القضاء وتحركات من قبل عسكريين.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:54 
*دعا أنصار "المحظورة" فيما يسمى بـ"تحالف دعم الشرعية" للمشاركة فى مظاهرة الثلاثاء المقبل 29 أكتوبر، *
*للتضامن مع قضاة تم إحالتهم للصلاحية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المحظورة" تواصل التهديد: سنتظاهر أمام قنصليات وسفارات مصر 4 نوفمبر*

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:2

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*استقرت أسعار الذهب عند معدلها للأسبوع الثانى على التوالى، مسجلة*
*267 جنيها للجرام من عيار 21، *
*سعر الجرام من عيار 18 بلغ 228,85، *
*والجرام من عيار 24 أو الذهب البندقى 305,14 جنيه، *
*فيما سجل سعر الأوقية أو الأونصة 1348 دولارا*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*قالت مصادر ببرنامج "البرنامج" للإعلامي باسم يوسف إن حلقة أمس التي تناولت بالسخرية اللاذعة للإعلامى *
*توفيق عكاشة، **كانت بناء على طلب خاص من الصحفى أحمد المسلمانى الذى التقى وبعض *
*من مساعديه **بباسم يوسف **خلال الايام الماضية*


*الـوفــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعد حادث الوراق .. البابا تواضروس يجيب عن سؤال "بعد ترميم مسجد رابعة متى تبنى الكنائس؟"

10/26/2013 5:36 PM​



​علق البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية و بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية , على الإعتداء الإرهابي بالوراق يوم الأحد الماضي و الذي نتج عنه إستشهاد 5 أفراد إلى الأن منهم طفلتان و 16 حالة إصابة قائلاً :" أنه بالرغم من مأساة الموقف و بالرغم من أنه حول الفرح إلى حزن إلا أننا نؤمن أن حياتنا في يد الله الذي يهب الحياة ويحدد يوم الإنتقال".​
وأكد البابا تواضروس الثاني , في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "ما وراء الأحداث" , المُذاع على قناة الكرمة الفضائية , والذي يُقدمه الإعلامية منى رومان , أن الجميع يؤمن أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للذين يحبون الله , معزياً أهل جميع الشهداء مسيحيين ومسلمين.​
ورداً على سؤال لماذا لم تبدأ القوات المسلحة حتى الان في بناء الكنائس التي إحترقت و هدمت يوم 14 أغسطس , بالرغم من إقتراب عيد الميلاد المجيد (7 يناير) و عيد رأس السنة الميلادية (31 ديسمبر) أجاب البابا تواضروس :" أولاً يجب أن تُبنى الكنائس في ظروف هادئة وأمنة , ثانياً الكنيسة قامت بعمل لجنة سميت بلجنة الازمات وقامت تلك اللجنة تفويض مجموعة عمل يرأسها الأنبا بيمن أسقف نقادة وقوص للتنسيق مع الهيئة الهندسية للقوات المسلحة لمعاينة الكنائس التي إحترقت و تحديد إحتياجها بالتفاصيل الشديدة" , 
مضيفاً :" نتج عن تلك المعايانات بيان حمل رقماً كبيراً يقترب من 190 مليون" .​
وأكد البابا تواضروس الثاني أن الكنيسة قامت بدور شبه كامل في مساعدة الافراد التي تضررت منازلهم وممتلكاتهم , مثل مساعدة أكثر من 18 صيدلية تم تدميرها , مشيراً إلى ان العمل الهندسي يأخذ وقتاً لإختبار سلامة النتائج , موضحاً أن هناك كنائس بدا الترميم فيها بشكل فعلي .​
وتعليقاً على ترميم المساجد مثل مسجد رابعة العدوية قال البابا أن رابعة العدوية والنهضة هم ميدان ايضاً والمحافظة حريصة على تجميل الصورة من جديد , و المسجد جزء من صورة الميدان الكامل , مؤكداً أنه يثق في كلمة القوات المسلحة الجادة و التي تجلت حينما أمر الفريق اول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع بإصدار أمر بنقل مصابي الحادث لمستشفى المعادي العسكري.​
كما شكر البابا كافة المستشفيات التي نُقل إليها المصابين والتي تتبع وزارة الصحة , مشيراً إلى انهم تلقوا عناية أفضل وأجود في المستشفى العسكري والتي تعتبر من أفضل المستشفيات بمصر .​*
*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*فتح طريق "القاهرة – الإسكندرية" بعد قطعه لساعات من طلاب جامعة دمنهور*

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:44

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:26 
يشهد ميدان طلعت حرب بدء توافد عدد من النشطاء السياسيين لتنظيم وقفة 
احتجاجية للتنديد بقانون التظاهر.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*اتفاقية تعاون بين مصر والإمارات بقيمة 4.9 مليار دولار*

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:05

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*في افتكاسه جديدة من افتكاسات الجماعة المحظورة *
*تقدم حامد صديق ببلاغ إلى النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، ضد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى والمجلس العسكري يتهمهما من خلاله بالتخابر مع جهات اجنبية للاطاحة بالرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي. 

وأفاد البلاغ أن السيسى والمجلس العسكري قاما بالاتفاق والتخطيط مع جهات اجنبية ومحلية للاطاحة بنظام مرسي. 

وطالب حامد من خلال بلاغه بالتحقيق مع السيسى والمجلس العسكري، مشيرا إلى انهما ليسا فوق القانون لسؤالهما لما هو منسوب اليهما من جرائم.*
*فيتــــــــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور شريف شوقى، المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس مجلس الوزراء إن دولة الإمارات أعلنت عن إعطاء مصر 4 مليارات دولار جديدة للمساعدة فى برامجها التنموية، بالإضافة إلى المليار دولار القديمة التى كانت قد أعطتها الإمارات لمصر من قبل*
*اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجارديان*
*السعوديات يتحدين الحظر على قيادة السيارات فى أكثر حملة تنظيما فى المملكة*

* النساء السعوديات تستعدن لتحدى الحظر الذى دعت إليه وسائل الإعلام الحكومية ورجال الدين المتشددون فى المملكة العربية السعودية*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإندبندنت*
*محكمة إيرانية تحكم على مسيحيين بثمانين جلدة لتناولهم النبيذ*

ذكرت الصحيفة أن محكمة إيرانية حكمت على أربعة مسيحيين بثمانين جلدة لتناولهم النبيذ وحيازة هوائى صناعى خلال احتفال. وتأتى هذه العقوبة القاسية وسط حملة حكومية إيرانية على ما يسمى بـ"الكنائس المنزلية"، حيث يتجمع المصلون فى المنازل للصلاة وإجراء الطقوس المسيحية. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*واشنطن تايمز*
*ميول أوباما للجماعة "المحظورة" سببًا فى تجاهله لجرائمها ضد الأقباط..*​ 
إن تجاهل الرئيس الأمريكى "باراك أوباما"، ذو الميول لجماعة الإخوان ، قد يكون سببا رئيسيا فى أن جرائم قتل الأقباط وحرق كنائسهم لا تحظى بأى اهتمام أكثر من مجرد الكلام.​ 
وتحدثت الصحيفة عن حادث إطلاق النار على كنيسة العذراء فى الوراق، والذى أسفر عن مقتل خمسة أشخاص بينهم طفلتين، مشيرة إلى أن منهج أوباما يقوم إما على تجاهل تلك الهجمات المتصاعدة ضد المسيحيين فى المنطقة وإما التظاهر بإدانتها, وتتساءل مستنكرة: "إذا كان مقتل أربعة أمريكيين فى بنغازى لم يكن كافيا لشغل إنتباه الرئيس الأمريكى، فهل قتل مسيحيين مجهولين سيقلقه؟.​ 
وتقول إنه أمر فى غاية السوء, ألا يلاحظ العالم ما يجرى للمسيحيين بينما هناك أجندة جهادية تقف وراء فرق الموت التى تعتدى عليهم وعلى كنائسهم، فالاعتداءات التى تقع بشكل يومى لا يمكن أن تكون فردية, لافتة إلى أن هذه الجرائم باتت ترتكب بشكل موسع لأنه لا تداعيات لها.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*واشنطن تايمز
*
*من الأمور الأكثر بروزا هو إصرار الرئيس الأمريكى على أن يجلس أعضاء جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" فى مقاعد الصف الأول خلال خطابه الشهير فى جامعة القاهرة عام 2009. وتخلص الصحيفة بالقول إن السياسة الخارجية الفاشلة لإدارة "أوباما" دمرت تقريبا علاقات عمرها 30 عاما مع أهم حليف لواشنطن فى الشرق الأوسط.

وتشير إلى قرار الإدارة الأمريكية بتقليص المساعدات السنوية لمصر، تاركة الحليف الأقوى لها فى المنطقة مع خيار قبول ولاء أوباما لمرسى أو التحول إلى روسيا للحصول على مساعدات بديلة. فبدلا من إخماد جذوة السخط المتوهجة فى جميع أنحاء الشرق الأوسط تجاه واشنطن، فإن الرئيس الأمريكى يصب البنزين على النار لتأجيجها*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*صحيفه الموندو الأسبانيه :* 
*أعلن رئيس الحكومة الإسبانية "ماريانو راخوى" عن استدعاء بلاده للسفير الأمريكى" جيميس كوستوس" على خلفية موضوع التنصت على جهات أوروبية فى اجتماع القمة الأوروبية ببروكسيل، ولكن السفارة الأمريكية امتنعت على التعليق على هذا الأمر قائلة إن "تصريح راخوى مفهوم*".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*جريده إيه بى سى  الأيطاليه :  

أكد رئيس الحكومة الإيطالية "إنريكو ليتا" تأييد بلاده لمبادرة ألمانية- فرنسية تدعو لإجراء محادثات مع واشنطن بشأن فضيحة تجسس الاستخبارات الأميركية على قيادى دول الاتحاد الأوروبى للتوصل إلى آلية تعامل بين أجهزة الاستخبارات".
*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتب عمرو حمزاوى عبر تويتر الان*
*2013-10-26 19:10:21*


















​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش يغلق شارع محمد محمود بعد وصول مسيرة رافضة لقانون التظاهر*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:12 
*وصلت، منذ قليل، مسيرة تضم العشرات من المتظاهرين إلى شارع محمد محمود للتنديد بقانون التظاهر*
* ورفض إقراره، وقامت قوات الأمن "الجيش والشرطة *
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الببلاوى": منحة الإمارات منها مليار دولار للوقود*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:58 
قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إن الـ4.9 مليار دولار التى وقعت عليها مصر 
مع الإمارات منها مليار دولار منحة قدمتها الإمارات سابقًا ومليار أخرى للوقود​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*بكرى على موقع "فيس بوك" أن لن ننسي لكم ياأشقاؤنا وقفتكم النبيلة ودعمكم اللامحدود ,*
*معربا أن كل مواطن مصري يوجه إليكم الشكر والامتنان *
*واستطرد قائلا :- "حقا كنتم صادقين عندما قال الشيخ محمد بن زايد اننا سنقتسم لقمة العيش معا , *
*مختتما بالدعاء للراحل الشيخ زايد قائلا" بارك الله فيكم ورحم الله حكيم العرب الشيخ زايد بن سلطان.*​ 
*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*محمد سليم العوا، المستشار السابق للرئيس السابق، يرأس هيئة الدفاع عن مرسى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر: قرار نهائى باختيار معهد أمناء الشرطة لمحاكمة مرسى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر: ضبط 4 إرهابيين متورطين فى حادث كنيسة العذراء بالوراق*
السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:29
*أفادت مصادر إعلامية بأنه تم القبض على 4 من الإرهابيين المتورطين فى حادث كنيسة العذراء بالوراق.*
*وأكدت المصادر أن التحريات أشارت إلى أن الجناة قاموا بمعاينة الكنيسة 5 مرات قبل تنفيذ العملية.*
*وقال الإعلامى شريف عامر مقدم برنامج "الحياة اليوم" المذاع على قناة "الحياة" إن جهاز الأمن الوطنى يقوم الآن *
*بالتحقيق مع الجناة قبل الإعلان بشكل رسمى عن أسماء الجناة وعلاقتهم بالعمليات الإرهابية التى *
*شاهدتها البلاد فى الفترة الأخيرة.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*"النور" يهدد بـ"الانسحاب" والحشد بـ"لا" حال إلغاء المادة 219 بالدستور*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلطات الإسرائيلية تطلق اسم "رابعة العدوية" على أحد شوارع "القدس"*

السبت، 26 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:40







لافتة رابعة العدوية بالقدس المحتلة​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محمد سليم العوا، المستشار السابق للرئيس السابق، يرأس هيئة الدفاع عن مرسى*​



*المستشار  الغرياني  مع  العوا*  سوف  يترأسا  هيئه  الدفاع  عن  المعزول .. طبقا  لما  حدده أجتماع   التنظيم  في  تونس  بالأمس.​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*هدد السجناء الجنائيون فى سجن العقرب شديد الحراسة، بالإضراب عن الطعام حال استمرار مباحث السجون فى التعدى عليهم بالضرب، وفتح السجون ليلا وإهانتهم، والتضييق على زيارات أسرهم.*
*وقدم السجناء اليوم السبت، شكوى إلى المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان، مطالبين بإجراء تحقيق فورى، ومساواتهم بالسجناء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى كافة الحقوق، وخاصة فى مواعيد الزيارات والساعات المحددة لكل سجين.*
*كان سجن العقرب شهد، أمس، حالة غضب عارمة بين السجناء الجنائيين، عقب دخول الرائد محمد بسيونى، معاون مباحث السجن، العنابر ليلا بالمخالفة للوائح السجون، والاعتداء عليهم بالضرب انتقاما منهم لتقدم أسرهم بشكاوى إلى المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان عن تردي أوضاعهم المعيشية.*​






10/26/2013 - 21:12​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*أدرج الإنتربول ( منظمة الشرطة الجنائية الدولية ) اسم صاحب قناة ميلودي جمال أشرف مروان على قائمة المطلوبين لديها، وذلك بتهمة النصب والاحتيال وتحرير شيكات بدون رصيد.*
*ونشرت الصفحة صورة مروان وبياناته الشخصية باللغة الإنجليزية، جاء فيها “جمال محمد أشرف مروان من مواليد 17 أبريل 1967 (46عامًا) والجنسية مصري ومطلوب فى قضايا إصدار شيكات بدون رصيد ”.*
 
*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الرئيس اليمني السابق يتهم الإخوان بتدبير محاولة اغتياله*

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*تحت عنوان «رجل الإخوان المسلمين فى البيت الأبيض»، قالت مجلة فرونت بيدج الأمريكية إن الدعم غير المحدود من الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما وإدراته لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر لا يزال قائما، وذلك بعد ان علقت واشنطن جزءا من مساعداتها العسكرية السنوية لمصر أوائل أكتوبر الجارى.*

*الشروق*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. نظر دعوى إسقاط الجنسية عن "القرضاوى"*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. نظر استئناف "أبو إسلام" على حبسه فى ازدراء الأديان*

*اليوم السابع*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى  : القبض على 4 إرهابيين بسيناء بحوزتهم أسلحة ومتفجرات *
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:54 
*واصلت عناصر القوات المسلحة وأجهزة وزارة الداخلية تنفيذ عدد من المداهمات للبؤر الإرهابية بسيناء، وضبط العناصر الإجرامية والمسلحة فى العديد من محافظات مصر *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: القبض على 4 إرهابيين بسيناء بحوزتهم أسلحة ومتفجرات * 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:54 
*واصلت عناصر القوات المسلحة وأجهزة وزارة الداخلية تنفيذ عدد من المداهمات للبؤر الإرهابية بسيناء، وضبط العناصر الإجرامية والمسلحة فى العديد من محافظات مصر *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الببلاوى" يزور صندوق "النقد العربى" ويستأنف المباحثات مع رئيسه* 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:09 
زار الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، صباح اليوم الأحد، فى ثالث أيام زيارته لدولة الإمارات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس النقد العربى لـ"الببلاوى": مستعدون لدعم مصر متى أرادت ذلك*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:25 
التقى الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الأحد بالدكتور جاسم المناعى، رئيس صندوق النقد العربى، وطالبه رئيس الوزراء بدعم الصندوق للمشروعات الاستثمارية فى مصر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*يتظاهر عدد من طلاب الفرقة الثالثة, بالعديد من كليات جامعة الأزهر من الحاصلين على تقدير جيد, *
*أمام المبنى الإدارى لرئاسة جامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة بمدينة نصر, وذلك لعدم تسكين الجامعة لهم *
*بالمدن الجامعية, رغم حصولهم على تقدير جيد, وتسكين مراحل تعليمية أخرى بنفس التقدير.*​*
*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل بطريق القاهرة الإسماعيلية بسبب حادث تصادم وتعطل أتوبيس بالمعادى*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:53 
وقع صباح اليوم الأحد، حادث تصادم بطريق مصر الإسماعيلية عند مدخل مدينة الشروق بين 
سيارة نقل وسيارتين ملاكى مما تسبب فى شلل مرورى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ البنك المركزى: لم نقاطع صندوق النقد رغم معاملته غير اللائقة*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:57 
كشف هشام رامز، محافظ البنك المركزى المصرى، عن أسباب الأزمة التى حدثت بين مصر وصندوق النقد الدولى، مرجعا ذلك إلى خطأ إجرائى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعراب يطلقون الرصاص على مركز شرطة الصف بالجيزة*

الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:24 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بضبط وإحضار إمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين لتحريضه على العنف *
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:29 
أمر المستشار أحمد المغازى رئيس نيابة العمرانية، اليوم الأحد، بضبط وإحضار إمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*الرئيس "عدلى منصور" يلتقى "مميش" للاطمئنان على سير العمل بالقناة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*الانتهاء من تثبيت 6373 عاملا بالمكافأة الشاملة بـ"الشباب" بـ18محافظة*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:35 
قال يحيى راشد ممثل العاملين بالمكافأة الشاملة بوزارة الشباب والرياضة، إنه تم الانتهاء من إجراءات 
تثبيت نحو 6373 شابا وفتاة من العاملين بالمكافأة الشاملة.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الإسكان : لا تهاون مع أى مخالفة ولن نصمت على ضياع موارد الدولة*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:37 
أكد المهندس إبراهيم محلب، وزير الإسكان والمرافق والمجتمعات العمرانية، أنه سيصارح المجتمع والرأى العام بالموقف التنفيذى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*مستشار الرئيس للشئون الدستورية يشارك فى جلسة الخمسين المغلقة اليوم*

الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:39

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسيرة لطالبات المحظورة بجامعة الأزهر لتعطيل الدراسة*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:41 
تحركت مسيرة طلابية لطالبات الإخوان بفرع كلية البنات بجامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة منذ قليل من داخل كلية الدراسات الإسلامية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول مسيرة طلاب الألسن لبوابات عين شمس والأمن يمنعهم من دخول الحرم*

الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:00

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب طب قصر العينى يتظاهرون للإفراج عن زملائهم وتخفيض أسعار الكتب* 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:14 
نظم المئات من طلاب كلية طب قصر العينى جامعة القاهرة، وقفة احتجاجية أمام مبنى إدارة الكلية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب جامعة حلوان يرفعون صور "السيسى" أمام مسيرات الإخوان*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:15 
كثف أفراد الأمن الإدارى بجامعة حلوان تواجده فى مظاهرات الإخوان والطلاب المستقلين، لمحاولة
 تهدئة الأوضاع بين الطرفين والسيطرة على أى تطور للأوضاع

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*3 مسيرات للطالبات بجامعة الأزهر لتعطيل الدراسة‎*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:18 
يواصل طلاب الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر فى إجراءاتهم التصعيدية لتعطيل الدراسة، 
حيث يركز الطلاب على فرع البنات بالقاهرة.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب عين شمس يشعلون الشماريخ بوقفتهم أمام مكتب رئيس الجامعة*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:19 
أشعل طلاب جامعة عين شمس المتظاهرون أمام مكتب رئيس الجامعة الشماريخ بوقفتهم الاحتجاجية، 
للإفراج عن الطلاب المعتقلين بالجامعة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الخضيرى" يدافع عن "قضاة من أجل مصر" فى التحقيقات بلجنة الصلاحية* 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:50 
حضر عدد من القضاة المنتمين لتيار الاستقلال إلى مقر لجنة الصلاحية بدار القضاء العالى، وذلك 
تضامناً مع القضاة الذين تم إحالتهم إلى لجنة الصلاحية الذى يتم التحقيق معهم الآن

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*"قضاة جنوب سيناء" يشن هجوما على الإخوان بسبب البيان المسئ للقضاء*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:43 
شن المستشار أشرف ندا، رئيس نادى قضاة جنوب سيناء، والرئيس بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة، 
هجوما على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الجنايات" تؤيد قرار حبس 6 متهمين فى أحداث الكاتدرائية 45 يوما* 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:44 
قررت محكمة جنايات القاهرة، المنعقدة فى التجمع الخامس برئاسة 
المستشار نبيل محمد عبد المجيد، اليوم الأحد

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*لجنة الصلاحية تنظر دعوى إحالة وليد شرابى لـ"مجلس التأديب"* 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:40 
بدأت منذ قليل لجنة الصلاحية بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة، النظر فى قرار إحالة 
القاضى وليد شرابى لـ"مجلس التأديب"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول 52 رحلة طيران دولى إلى مطار الغردقة الدولى*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:18 
وصل إلى مطار الغردقة الدولى اليوم، ما يقرب من 124 رحلة طيران داخلى ودولى، 
بما يعادل 62 رحلة وصول، و62 أخرى سفر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصول 700 رأس ماشية و20 ألف طن كلينكر لميناء الإسكندرية*

الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:05

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر: نقل"المعزول" للإقامة الدائمة بسجن طرة مع بدء محاكمته* 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:00 
أفادت قناة "سكاى نيوز عربية" أن محاكمة الرئيس المصرى السابق محمد مرسى، وعدد من قادة جماعة 
"الإخوان المسلمين" المحظورة ستتم فى الموعد المحدد لها يوم الرابع من نوفمبر القادم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسيرة طلاب الإخوان تنضم لطلاب حقوق وأمن عين شمس يغلق الأبواب*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:58 
دخلت مسيرة لطلاب الإخوان بجامعة عين شمس, لتنضم إلى مسيرة طلاب كلية الحقوق 
داخل الحرم الجامعى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*ميناء سفاجا يستقبل شحنة من القمح الروسى حمولتها 63 ألف طن*

الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:49

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتائب القسام تعلن عن استشهاد أحد عناصرها فى انهيار نفق برفح*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:39 
أعلنت كتائب القسام الجناح العسكرى لحركة حماس عن استشهاد أحد عناصرها من 
حى تل السلطان بمدينة رفح جنوب قطاع غزة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*"العليا للانتخابات"**: 54 منظمة تشرف على "استفتاء الدستور"* 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:19 ​
*قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة، اعتماد منظمات المجتمع المدنى المحلية والدولية،*

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*خريج كلية هندسة يشنق نفسه بالجيزة لفشله فى العثور على فرصة عمل*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:03 
شنق شاب حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة، نفسه داخل مسكنه بالجيزة اليوم الأحد، 
وذلك لفشله فى العثور على فرصة عمل

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*"تاون جاس" تبدأ توصيل الغاز لـ120 ألف عميل منزلى*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:20 
قال المهندس محمد حسنين رضوان، رئيس شركة "تاون جاس"، إن الشركة بدأت خطة توصيل الغاز الطبيعى لـ120 ألف 
عميل فى منطقة امتياز القاهرة والجيزة والإسكندرية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير داخلية ألمانيا يطالب أمريكا بمعلومات كاملة حول التصنت على ميركل*​ 
يضغط وزير الداخلية الألمانى من أجل الحصول على "معلومات كاملة" من واشنطن, بشأن 
ادعاءات التجسس على هاتف المستشارة الألمانية "أنجيلا ميركل"، وغيرها من عمليات التجسس.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين طلاب المحظورة ومستقلين بكلية العلوم بجامعة حلوان * 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:53 
شهدت كلية العلوم بجامعة حلوان اشتباكات ومشادات كلامية بين طلاب الإخوان والطلاب المستقلين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*مظاهرة لطلاب الإخوان بجامعة القاهرة أمام القبة للإفراج عن زملائهم*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:42 
تظاهر العشرات من طلاب الإخوان أمام المبنى الرئيسى لجامعة القاهرة "القبة"، للمطالبة 
بالإفراج عن الطلاب المحتجزين،

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة لطلاب "المحظورة" بجامعة الأزهر لتعطيل الدراسة*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:45 
تحرك طلاب الإخوان "المحظورة" المتظاهرين أمام مقر رئاسة الجامعة فى مسيرة نحو 
كلية الزراعة بفرع البنين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشادات بين موظفات جامعة الأزهر وطلاب "المحظورة"*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:47 ​
توقفت مسيرة طلاب الإخوان "المحظورة" أمام البوابة الخلفية الخاصة بالموظفين الإداريين بجامعة الأزهر،

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "عين شمس" ينهون وقفتهم الاحتجاجية أمام مبنى رئيس الجامعة* 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:18 
أنهى طلاب جامعة عين شمس وقفتهم الاحتجاجية أمام مبنى رئيس الجامعة،
بقصر الزعفران

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*مظاهرة لطلاب الإخوان أمام "هندسة الأزهر" بعد مغادرة الأخوات للجامعة‎*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:00 
واصل طلاب الإخوان فعالياتهم بجامعة الأزهر لتعطيل الدراسة، حيث 
تظاهر طلاب البنين أمام كلية هندسة البنين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التموين: مصر تسعى لتعزيز مخزون القمح حتى نهاية مارس*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:27 
قال وزير التموين محمد أبو شادى، إن مصر تسعى لتعزيز مخزونات القمح لتغطى الطلب المحلى حتى نهاية مارس 2014.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلماوى: تم إقرار المواد بتوافق أعضاء "الخمسين" وليس التصويت*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:39 
قال الدكتور محمد سلماوى، المتحدث باسم لجنة الخمسين، إنه تم إقرار المواد 
بالتوافق العام بين أعضاء اللجنة 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*حمدى الفخرانى يدعو للحشد أمام مجلس الدولة للمطالبة بحظر أنشطة 6إبريل*

الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:40

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الداخلية" تدفع بمصفحتين لتأمين "التعليم العالى" بسبب تظاهرات الطلاب*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:48 
دفعت وزارة الداخلية بالعشرات من جنود الأمن المركزى، 
ومصفحتين بمحيط مبنى وزارة التعليم العالى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*توعد حزب "الحرية والعدالة" الذراع السياسية لتنظيم الإخوان المحظور المصريين يوم 4 نوفمبر القادم*
* الذي يوافق محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بتهمة التخابر مع جهات أجنبية.*

*الــوفـــــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكتب بريد وادى حوف تعرض لسطو مسلح منذ قليل على يد عدد من المتهمين الملثمين. *​ 
*وأكد رئيس النيابة، أنه لم يرد محضر بالواقعة حتى الآن إلى النيابة، إلا أن المعلومات الأولية للمباحث أشارت إلى تمكن المتهمين من الاستيلاء على مبلغ 168 ألف جنيه، بعد أن هددوا الموظفين بالأسلحة النارية.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال مصدر أمنى ، إن مخزن السلاح المضبوط بمزرعة الموالح بناحية جمعية العدلية مركز بلبيس، كان سيستخدم لضرب المناطق الحربية المجاورة بالمنطقة، وأيضا الأكمنة وخاصة أنه وردت معلومات قبل العثور على الأسلحة بالمزرعة بيومين بمحاولة استهداف كمين تحصيل رسوم بلبيس بطريق "بلبيس- القاهر.
*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

اعتذار الـ"سي بي سي" بسبب برنامج باسم يوسف يثير جدل خبراء الإعلام..

*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*جاء الجيش المصري في المرتبة الأولى في تصنيف الجيوش العربية والأفريقية، والرابع عشر على مستوى العالم في 2013، في التصنيف السنوي لقوى الجيوش في العالم، بحسب تصنيف دولي. *
*وقدر موقع ''جلوبا فاير باور'' الأمريكي قوة الجيش المصري بـ 468 ألف جندي و863 طائرة حربية و200 طائرة هليكوبتر وميزانية مخصصة للدفاع تقدر بحوالي 4.1 مليار دولار. *
*وبالنسبة لأفريقيا حلت جنوب أفريقيا في المرتبة الـ34 وتلتها نيجيريا في المرتبة الـ36 بعدها الجزائر في المرتبة 38. وحلت إسرائيل في المرتبة الـ13.*
*وذكر التصنيف أيضا أن مصر لديها 4487 دبابة، و9646 مدرعة في 2012، وتمتلك الأسطول المصري يشمل 8 فرطاقات إلا أنه لا يمتلك حاملة طائرات. *
*وحلت الولايات المتحدة في المرتبة الأولى في التصنيف الذي تحاشى تضمين القدرات النووية التي يتفوق فيها العديد من الدول الكبرى، وجاءت روسيا في المرتبة الثانية والصين كثالث أقوى جيش في العالم. *
*واحتلت السعودية المرتبة الثانية عربية والـ27 عالميا بـ 233 ألف جندي و977 طائرة حربية وميزانية مخصصة للدفاع تقدر بـ46.2 مليار دولار. *
*كما حلت الكويت في المركز الـ63 مع 14 ألف جندي و108 طائرات حربية وميزانية مخصصة للدفاع تقدر بحوالي 5.1 مليار دولار.*
وجاء التصنيف كالتالي:1- الولايات المتحدة2- روسيا3- الصين4- الهند5- المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)6- فرنسا7- ألمانيا8- كوريا الجنوبية9- إيطاليا10- البرازيل11- تركيا12- باكستان13- إسرائيل14- مصر15- إندونيسيا16- إيران17- اليابان18- تايوان19- كندا20- تايلاند21- المكسيك22- أوكرانيا23- أستراليا24- بولندا25- فيتنام26- السويد27- السعودية28- إثيوبيا29- كوريا الشمالية30- إسبانيا31- الفلبين32- سويسرا33- ماليزيا34- جنوب أفريقيا35- الارجنتين36- نيجيريا37- النمسا38- الجزائر39- سوريا40- فنزويلا41- كولومبيا42- النرويج43- اليمن44- الدنمارك45- فنلندا46- كينيا47- سنغافورة48- أفغانستان49- اليونان50- روما51- صربيا52- شيلي53- بلجيكا54- كرواتيا55- البرتغال56- الأردن57- الإمارات العربية58- العراق59- ليبيا60- جورجيا61- منغوليا62- باراجواي63- الكويت64- نيبال65- قطر66- لبنان67- أورجواي68- بنما​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على طلاب حاولوا قطع شارع قصر العينى*

الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:08

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلن مسؤول في وزارة الاقتصاد بحكومة حماس بقطاع غزة، اليوم، أن خسائر القطاع بسبب إغلاق الأنفاق الحدودية بين قطاع غزة ومصر، بلغت 230 مليون دولار شهريا، منذ بدء الحملة المصرية لإغلاق انفاق التهريب في يونيو الماضي.*
* مشيرًا إلى أن اقتصاد غزة كان يعتمد على الأنفاق بنسبة لا تقل عن 40% لسد الاحتياجات من مواد إنشائية وخام ومستلزمات انتاج.*

*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*بلاغ ضد باسم يوسف يتهمه بإهانة رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الدفاع
حرر سائق سكندري، بإحدى أقسام الشرطة بالإسكندرية، محضرًا ضد الإعلامي باسم يوسف، يتهمه فيه بإهانه رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت "المستشار عدلي منصور"، ووزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي "الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي". تلقى قسم شرطة أول المنتزه، بلاغًا من المدعو حسام صابر حسين محمد "40 عامًا ـ سائق" بشركة فتح الله للاستيراد، مقيم دائرة القسم، ضد الإعلامي باسم يوسف، لقيامه بتقديم مسرحية هزلية ببرنامجه "البرنامج" على قناة "سي بي سي"، تتضمن السخرية من رئيس الجمهورية المستشار عدلي منصور، ونائب رئيس الوزراء والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع، الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السياسي. *

*الوطن* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*خالد على: الدستور يكتب بالطريقة القديمة.. والحق فريضة غائبة به*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:07 
قال خالد على نائب رئيس حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، إن الحق هو الفريضة الغائبة فى الدستور المصرى الذى يتم كتابته حالياً، مؤكداً أن الدستور يتم كتابته وفق المدرسة القديمة مثل دستور 1971 ودستور 2012، وهى المدرسة التى تعتمد على وضع صياغات عامة وعبارات مقتضبة، 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان ينقلون تظاهرهم من النهضة إلى قبة جامعة القاهرة* 
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:35 
نقل طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة مظاهرتهم من ميدان النهضة إلى داخل الحرم الجامعى بجامعة القاهرة، 
بعد مسيرة جابت ميدان النهضة وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*غدا..المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان يناقش قانون التظاهر الجديد*

الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:41

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جيهان فاضل تهاجم باسم يوسف عبر تويتر الان
 2013-10-27 18:46:48 




​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*عدد من المفاجآت المثيرة والمدوّية حملتها تحقيقات وزارة الداخلية فى حادثة مذبحة قسم كرداسة. *
*من بين المعلومات الجديدة ما أُثير عن الأسباب الحقيقية حول نقل مدير أمن الجيزة الأسبق، اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى، إلى ديوان عام وزارة الداخلية، وتعيين اللواء حسين القاضى، مديرا لأمن الجيزة بدلا منه، فعلى الرغم مما أشيع وقتها أن أحداث «بين السرايات» كان السبب الوحيد وراء استبعاده، لكن حقيقة الأمر أنه كان هناك سبب أخرا وراء إقصاء اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى من منصبه *
*وهو اتفاقه مع الإخوان على الوقوف بجانبهم بكل قواته بالمديرية ضد ما يحدث مقابل -حسب التحقيقات- «تعيينه وزيرا للداخلية» فور انتهاء وفشل التظاهرات المنددة بحكم مرسى، وهذا بالفعل ما حاول لطفى فعله والدليل على ذلك رفضه إرسال أى إمدادت إلى كرداسة صباح ومساء يوم 30 يونيو، على الرغم من إبلاغه بالمعلومات التى وردت إلى المباحث بأن القسم سيتم استهدافه فى حاله نجاح التظاهرات، بالإضافة إلى رفضه إرسال أى قوات إضافية وقت أن حاول أنصار الإخوان اقتحام القسم مساء ذلك اليوم *
*إلا أنه اضطر إلى إرسال تشكيلات أمن مركزى بعدما تم الضغط عليه من قبل الإعلام، إثر إجراء العميد عامر عبد المقصود نائب المأمور، مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى، وأخبرهم أن القسم محاصَر فى ذلك الوقت. *

*ساعتها خشىَ اللواء لطفى من مساءلة وزير الداخلية له، فأرسل القوات لكنه أيضا فى نفس الوقت وجَّه لوما كبيرا إلى العميد عبد المقصود على ما فعله، الأمر الذى دفع نائب المأمور إلى ترك القسم لمدة خمسة أيام بعد أن تأكد من نية لطفى لمحاسبته على ما فعل لكنه لم يتمكن من ذلك بعد استبعاده من المديرية بأكملها، وبعدها عاد عبد المقصود إلى عمله بعد تولى حسين القاضى مدير أمن الجيزة، الذى أصدر أوامره لضباط كرداسة بمواجهة أى شخص تلمس يده سور القسم. *​

*المفاجأة الثانية فى تحقيقات «الداخلية» تشير إلى صلة القرابة بين الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوى مساعد الرئيس للشؤون السياسية، واللواء محمد الشرقاوى مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة، الذى لعب دورا غامضا فى الأحداث، من حيث إغلاق هاتفه المحمول فى وجه النقيب محمد فاروق، من ضباط القسم وأحد الضحايا، فى أثناء استنجاده به، وطلبه سرعة إمدادهم بالسلاح والذحيرة، لمواجهة الهجوم الكاسح من أنصار الإخوان، ومع تكرار الاستغاثة به طلب من الضباط التماسك فقط دون التدخل لإنقاذهم، ثم قام بإغلاق هاتفه المحمول. *​ 
*التحقيقات كشفت أيضا تقصير اللواء حسين القاضى مدير أمن الجيزة السابق، إذ قام بسحب التشكيلات والمعدات المرابضة أمام القسم قبل الاقتحام بأيام قليلة، على الرغم من تحذيرات ضباط القسم ومأموره من احتمالية تعرُّض القسم للاقتحام وأن لديهم معلومات شبه مؤكدة عن ذلك، لكن مدير الأمن استمر فى سحب القوة والمعدات، مما زاد من عدم صمود القوات يوم المذبحة. *​ 
*كما بيَّنت التحقيقات أن واقعة التعدى على القسم فى أغسطس الماضى لم تكن هى المرة الأولى وإنما سبق أن تم اقتحامه من قِبل أنصار الجماعات الجهادية والإخوان المسلمين يوم 30 يونيو الماضى، يوم خروج المظاهرات المنددة بحكم الإخوان المسلمين وليس من الغريب أن ينال مركز كرداسة النصيب الأكبر بسبب انتشار الجهاديين فى المنطقة هناك. *​ 
*التحرير*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*محمد أبوالغار: "الخمسين" ألغت جميع القواعد المقيدة لبناء الكنائس*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:23 
أقرت لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، فى جلستها الثانية المغلقة، المادة (47)، لتنص على "حرية الاعتقاد مطلقة 
وتكفل الدولة حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير البترول : دعم الإمارات للمواد البترولية سيستمر حتى نهاية العام*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:25 
قال المهندس شريف إسماعيل، وزير البترول، إن دعم الإمارات لمصر بمليار دولار للمنتجات البترولية، 
ومنها المازوت والسولار.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس 12 من أئمة "الإخوان" 15 يومًا لاتهامهم باقتحام "الأوقاف"*
الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:59 
قرر المستشار تامر سعيد، قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة الكلية، 
اليوم الأحد، تجديد حبس 12 من الأئمة بوزارة الأوقاف
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *محمد أبوالغار: "الخمسين" ألغت جميع القواعد المقيدة لبناء الكنائس*
> الأحد، 27 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:23
> أقرت لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، فى جلستها الثانية المغلقة، المادة (47)، لتنص على "حرية الاعتقاد مطلقة
> وتكفل الدولة حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية
> *اليوم السابع*​



*ودى تعليقات القراء:
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
بواسطة: mostafa 

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
2هذا من شئنه حدوث فتن
بواسطة: محمد المصرى 

الحل الامثل ان تخضع للقوانين ولكن يتم تسهيلها لكن كدا هتكون هناك معارك بناء وخطف وكدا يعنى
انا مش عاوز تعنت فى بناء الكنائس ولكن برده متبقاش متسابه على البحرى 

يلا خليهم يملوا شوارع البلد كلها كنايس وفلوسهم كتير
بواسطة: محمد 

هل هذا معقول فين أدنى معايير الامن القومى معقول تمنع صلاة الجمعة فى 55 ألف زاوية وتنشر الكنائس فى كل ربوع مصر لك الله يا وطن وهذه هى نتيجة الثورة العلمانية المسيحية الفلولية التى رعاها العسكر

معقول!
بواسطة: خليفه 

إلغاء جميع القواعد المقيدة لبناء الكنائس.
أما المساجد فلا بتم أصدار ترحيص لبنائها الا أذكان أفرب مسجد يبعد مسافه 500 متر وألا تقل مساحه المسجد عن 175 متر وألا . . .و . . .*


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال ضابط شرطة، أحد مصابى انفجار سيارة مفخخة أمام مديرية أمن جنوب سيناء، بأنه بعد نقله لمستشفى شرم الشيخ لتلقى العلاج، وبعد أن أخبر الطبيب المعالج بأنه مصاب نتيجة انفجار مديرية الأمن، فؤجئ برد الطبيب عليه: "دا بسبب اللى عملتوه فى رابعة العدوية".*​*ووجه الضابط رسالة للطيب الإخوانى قائلا: "اتقى الله واجعل عملك بعيدا عن التوجهات السياسية".*
*بوابة الفجر *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*استغلت مقدمة البرامج رولا خرسا برنامجها اليومي للرد على الإعلامي الساخر باسم يوسف الذي وصفها بالتلون في رأيها بما يحدث في مصر.

قالت رولا: "المتلون هو من يحاول تغيير رأيه لخدمة فصيل معين أو التشكيك في وجهة نظر الشعب وتقسيمهم، ومن الممكن أن يقوم بذلك من خلال فقرة أو مقالة مضحكة لمتابعيه"
وأكدت رولا أنها ترفض فقرة "جماهير"، وقالت: "لا يصح أن يتم تشبيه مصر بالمرأة اللعوب التي تعيش حياة غير شرعية مع ابن خالتها في إشارة للقوات المسلحة، وكل ذلك ليظهر باسم يوسف في دور حامي حمى الحريات، حتى لو على حساب كسر هيبة الجيش المصري".
وتابعت: "'هل يجرؤ أحد في أمريكا وبريطانيا الحديث عن ضابط أو عسكري واحد بهذه الطريقة، أو يقال على وزير الدفاع في أي دولة غربية كلمة فيها إهانة، وما الفرق بينه وبين الجماعة المحظورة التي تهاجم أفراد المؤسسة العسكرية
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*قرر الأطباء بمستشفى الصدر فى المنصورة احتجاز أول إصابة بفيروس كورونا بالدقهلية، *
*وذلك بعد أن ظهر على المريض عدد من علامات الإصابة بأعراض المرض، فى حين، تكتم المسئولين بالمستشفى عن الحالة.*

*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*فريدة الشوباشى تهاجم باسم يوسف هجوم شرس *​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد العميد أيمن حلمي - مدير إدارة الإعلام بوزارة الداخلية - أن الأجهزة الأمنية بالتنسيق مع القطاعات *
*المختلفة بالوزارة ألقت القبض على عدد من المتورطين في حادث كنيسة العذراء بالوراق.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*توقفت منذ قليل حركة القطارات على خط سكك حديد "القاهرة -المناشى " عقب خروج عربتين لأحد قطارات البضاعة عن مسارهما الطبيعى بمحطة "الخطاطبة"،* مما أدى إلى حالة من الارتباك الشديد بالمحطات الواقعة على الخط خاصة محطات محافظة البحيرة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*اندلاع حريق هائل بمصنع سيارات «لادا» بالعاشر من رمضان*
*اندلع منذ قليل حريق بمصنع "لادا" لصناعة السيارات بالمنطقة الصناعية بمدينة العاشر من رمضان. و تم الدفع ب 5 سيارات من إدارة الحماية المدنية فى محاولة للسيطرة على الحريق قبل امتداده لأماكن مجاورة.
*


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*كشف الكاتب الصحفى عادل حمودة، عن قائمة كاملة بأسماء خلايا الإخوان النائمة، في إدارات المؤسسات الحكومية بالدولة.*​ 
*وأضاف حموده: "هناك 7 مسئولين في شركة مصر للطيران وعلاء عبد المنعم داود مهندس بالمترو وحسام مصطفى حجاب مدير عام بجمارك القاهرة وعادل رزق بشركة بترول وحاتم آدم مدير في شركة الكهرباء وفايد عبد العزيز بالشباب والرياضة، والدكتور محمد بليغ بمعهد أبحاث العيون بالبحث العلمى، وعبد المنعم عبد الجواد بالإنتاج الحربى".*​ 
*وطالب حمودة، المواطنين، بعدم المشاركة في احتفالات السفارة التركية التي ستقام يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.*​ 
*ووجه رسالة للشعب المصري يقول فيها: "إنه جاء الوقت لتفعيل المقاطعة التعاون المشترك من تركيا بسبب موقفها من الشعب المصرى".*​ 
*وتوقع حمودة عدم حضور المعزول محمد مرسي لجلسة المحاكمة وأن رئيس المحكمة سيضطر للتأجيل مع تكليف المباحث بإحضاره بالقوة الجبرية. *​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*خرجت عربتا قطار خاص بنقل البضائع، عن قضبان السكة الحديد، اليوم الأحد، أثناء سير القطار بخط المناشي، *
*بالقرب من محطة الخطاطبة بمركز كوم حمادة، بالبحيرة، دون أن يسفر الحادث عن وقوع إصابات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*في تصريحات لـ"فيتو" - أن الطلاب المنتمين للجماعة المحظورة بدءوا مسيرتهم بطريقة سلمية بمرافقة الأمن الإداري لتأمينها، مشددًا على التزام أفراد الأمن بضبط النفس بناء على تعليمات الإدارة.

وتابع الباز: إن الطلبة المشاركين في المسيرة خرجوا إلى ميدان النهضة، وأثناء عودتهم إلى داخل الحرم الجامعي ألقوا "أصيص الزرع" على أفراد الأمن، مما أسفر عن إصابة ثلاثة أفراد بجروح سطحية، بينما لم يتمكن الأفراد من الرد لعدم امتلاكهم سلاح للدفاع.

وأضاف الباز: إن هناك بعض الملثمين كانوا يرافقون عناصر المحظورة أثناء الضرب بهدف اقتحام "قاعة القبة"، وهو ما لم يتمكنوا منه، موضحًا أن قطاع الأمن سيعد مذكرة للشئون القانونية بالواقعة للتحقيق فيها.
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*أصيب شارع الأزهر بشلل مرورى تام إثر هبوط أرضى وانفجار ماسورة صرف صحى فى الشارع.*​ 
*وعلى الفور تم اخطار مسئولى محافظة القاهرة وجارى إصلاح وتغيير الماسورة وإعادة رصف مكان الهبوط الارضى .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الامن بشمال سيناء من ضبط "5" لفات سلك تستخدم في تفجير العبوات الناسفة ، و"3" قنابل يدوية ، و"3" مزارع مزروعة بنبات البانجو المخدر.*
*وقال مصدر أمنى أن الحملة نجحت فى تدمير "35" بيارة وقود، وضبط "38" سيارة نقل بضائع ،و"35" دراجة بخارية تستخدم في عمليات التنقل للعناصر الجهادية ، و"4" سيارات نصف نقل وملاكي.*
*وأشار المصدرالى انة تم القبض علي "54" من العناصر التكفيرية والجنائية وذلك في الحملة الأمنية التى شنتها القوات المشتركة من الجيش والشرطة اليوم الأحدعلي قريتي البرث برفح وام شيحان فى وسط سيناء .*

* بوابة الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلنت الممثلة غادة عبد الرازق أنها بصدد مقاضاة الإعلامي الساخر باسم يوسف بسبب حلقته الأولى من الموسم الثالث من برنامج "البرنامج".*​
*قالت عبد الرازق: "مقاضاتي لباسم ليست بسبب سخريته مني، فهذا اعتدت عليه منذ فترة، ولكن لتطاوله على رموز الدولة، ووجود إيحاءات جنسية فجة لا تتناسب مع المجتمعات الشرقية، وأصابني بالاشمئزاز".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*تامر أمين يهاجم باسم يوسف بعد حلقته الأولى
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*فشل عدد من شباب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة و"حركة 18" إحدى الحركات الداعمة للجماعة، فى الحشد للتظاهر *
*بميدان التحرير وميدان طلعت حرب، مساء امس الأحد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*"استخبارات الكونجرس": على أوروبا شكرنا لأننا نحميهم بتجسسنا عليهم *

*أكد مايك روجرز رئيس لجنة الاستخبارات بمجلس النواب الأمريكى اليوم "الأحد"، أنه على الأوروبيين أن يعربوا عن شكرهم وليس غضبهم إزاء ما أسموه بتجسس الولايات المتحدة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*فشل عدد من شباب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة و"حركة 18" إحدى الحركات الداعمة للجماعة، فى الحشد للتظاهر *
*بميدان التحرير وميدان طلعت حرب، مساء امس الأحد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*فشل عدد من شباب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة و"حركة 18" إحدى الحركات الداعمة للجماعة، فى الحشد للتظاهر *
*بميدان التحرير وميدان طلعت حرب، مساء امس الأحد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*فشل عدد من شباب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة و"حركة 18" إحدى الحركات الداعمة للجماعة، فى الحشد للتظاهر *
*بميدان التحرير وميدان طلعت حرب، مساء امس الأحد*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*فشل عدد من شباب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة و"حركة 18" إحدى الحركات الداعمة للجماعة، فى الحشد للتظاهر *
*بميدان التحرير وميدان طلعت حرب، مساء امس الأحد*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*عمليات القاهرة: إصلاح ماسورة مياه "شارع الأزهر" ورصف الهبوط *
أكد الدكتور مجدى شريف، رئيس غرفة العمليات بمحافظة القاهرة، أن الأجهزة التنفيذية بالعاصمة تعمل على 
إصلاح ماسورة مياه الصرف الصحى التى انفجرت بـ158 شارع جوهر القائد الموازى لشارع الأزهر
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يضبط 9 متهمين فى حادثى كنيسة الوراق واغتيال وزير الداخلية*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:21 
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القليوبية، أن أجهزة الأمن تمكنت من القبض على 9 إرهابيين بينهم 4 تم ضبطهم داخل شقة بمدينة العبور، تبين أنهم ضمن المتهمين فى واقعة الاعتداء على كنيسة الوراق ومحاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ القاهرة : نقلنا 176 ألف طن مخلفات خارج العاصمة*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:23 
قال الدكتور جلال سعيد محافظ القاهرة، إن عدد سكان القاهرة الكبرى وصل إلى 18 مليون نسمة، مشيرًا إلى أن مشكلات 
العاصمة مماثلة لمشكلات العواصم العالمية الكبرى لكثافتها السكانية، ولكن العشوائيات والمرور والازدحام 
هى مشكلات ونتاج تراكمات 30 عاما، مؤكدًا أن الحلول ليست سحرية أو مفاجئة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*عضو بـ"الأطباء: الإخوان سيطروا على النقابة منذ 25 عاما ولم يخدموا أعضاءها*

الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:37

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*"تمرد الصيادلة": الإخوان سيطروا على النقابة بسبب سلبية أعضائها*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:40 
طالب الدكتور هانى سامح المتحدث الإعلامى باسم "تمرد الصيادلة"، بضرورة سحب الثقة من نقيب الصيادلة الحالى،
مؤكدا أن هناك 400 صيدلى طالبوا بسحب الثقة من النقيب، حتى إن قام أعضاء الإخوان بالاعتداء على بعض أعضاء النقابة. 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملثمون يهاجمون كمينا أمنيا ويقتلون ثلاثة من أفراده بالمنصورة* 
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:23 
لقى ثلاثة من قوات الأمن المتواجدين بكمين جامعة المنصورة مصرعهم، بعد قيام مسلحين ملثمين
 بمهاجمة الكمين منذ قليل، وأطلقوا النار على المتواجدين به.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*الببلاوى: بناء نظام ديمقراطى مدنى غير دينى أو عسكرى هو هدف حكومتى*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:34

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المركزى للمحاسبات" يرفض المسودة الأولية لـ"الدستور"*

الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:35

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*بالصور.. سكرتير المجمع المقدس والأنبا موسى يزورا مصابى الوراق*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:51 
زار مساء أمس الأحد، الأنبا رافائيل، سكرتير المجمع المقدس، والأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب 
بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، مصابى الحادث الإرهابى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس الوزراء: الدولة لا تنوى وقف برنامج باسم يوسف * 
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:40 
أكد الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء، أن الدولة لا تنوى وقف برنامج "البرنامج" الذى يقدمه الإعلامى 
باسم يوسف، وقال: "لا أتوقع ولا أرجو إغلاق برنامج مثل "البرنامج"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر : من يتورط فى أعمال عنف سيحول لمجلس تأديب فورى *
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:45 
*قال د. توفيق نور الدين نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر، إن من يتورط فى أعمال العنف أو يستخدم صور غير لائقة، فإنه سيتعرض لمجلس تأديب فورى قد يصل إلى حد الفصل، *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*بناء سواتر خرسانية بمطار القاهرة ضد قذائف الـ"آر بى جى"*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:27 
أعلن اللواء محمد كامل رئيس قطاع الأمن بمطار القاهرة الدولى، عن مشروع أمنى يتضمن تدشين سواتر خرسانية لتأمين
 بعض الأماكن المكشوفة، والتى يمكن استخدامها كأهداف لصواريخ الـ"آر بى جى" على الطائرات بالمهبط.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*جمال زهران: إقحام "النور" كشريك فى ثورة يونيو خطيئة سياسية كبيرة*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:42 
قال الدكتور جمال زهران أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة قناة السويس، إن إقحام التيار السلفى 
ووضعه فى المشهد السياسى بعد ثورة 30 يونيو جرما يصل إلى حد الحماقة السياسية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى: حادث المنصورة يوجب سرعة إصدار قانون الإرهاب*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:33 
قال مصطفى بكرى، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، إن استشهاد الثلاثة جنود فى المنصورة فجر اليوم

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*مدير المخابرات الحربية الروسية يصل القاهرة*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:26 
وصل مطار القاهرة الدولى، صباح اليوم الاثنين، viackeslav kondraskou مدير 
المخابرات الحربية الروسية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى بالقليوبية: ضبط 9 عناصر متهمين بالاعتداء على كنيسة الوراق* 
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:40 
أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بمديرية أمن القليوبية أن أجهزة الأمن ألقت القبض على خلية 
إرهابية مكونة من 9 أفراد

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى بمحور النصر بعد انفجار ماسورة صرف صحى*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:42 
شهد شارع الفنجرى, ومحور النصر, والخليفة المأمون, شللا مروريًا تامًا, 
إثر انفجار ماسورة للصرف الصحى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*استمرار الانقطاع الجزئى لخدمات الاتصالات والإنترنت بشمال سيناء*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:53 
*تواصل فى شمال سيناء قطع شبكات الاتصالات جزئيا، والذى وصل *
*خلال الـ24 ساعة الماضية لذروته*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجمع طلاب المحظورة بجامعة الأزهر قبل التظاهر لتعطيل الدراسة*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:58 
بدأ طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، منذ قليل، التجمع أمام المقر 
الإدارى للجامعة بمدينة نصر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات من الجيش والشرطة تداهم قرى فى رفح بحثاً عن مطلوبين*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:03 
داهمت قوات من الجيش والشرطة قرى جنوب رفح والشيخ زويد 
والعريش تحت غطاء مكثف من طائرات الأباتشى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 14 متهما بالتعدى على مراكز الشرطة والكنائس بالمنيا*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:15 
تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالمنيا من ضبط 14 متهما فى وقائع التعدى 
على مراكز الشرطة والمنشآت العامة ودور العبادة المسيحية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على 16 متهماً بالاعتداء على مراكز الشرطة والتحريض على العنف*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:18 
نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية فى القبض على 16 متهما من 
المتورطين فى الاعتداء على المقار الشرطية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال سامح عيد الخبير فى شئون الحركات الإسلامية والقيادى الإخوانى المنشق، إن جماعة الإخوان استطاعت تهريب أموال كثيرة خارج مصر قبل 30 يونيو بأيام قليلة، لأنها كانت تعلم إمكانية الإطاحة بمحمد مرسى من الرئاسة.

وأضاف عيد، فى تصريح  لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الجماعة تستخدم هذه الأموال الآن فى الجولات الخارجية التى يقوم بها أنصارها فى أوروبا لإقناع الغرب أن ما حدث فى 30 يونيو ليس بثورة، كما تستخدمها فى تمويل المليونيات التى تدعو لها يوميا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*إخوانى منشق: اختيار الجماعة محامين دوليين لـ"مرسى" هدفه تدويل القضية*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:24 
قال سامح عيد القيادى الإخوانى المنشق والخبير فى شئون الحركات الإسلامية، إن اختيار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين
المحظورة، لمحامين دوليين فى فريق الدفاع عن الدكتور محمد مرسى رغبة منها فى تدويل القضية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*جهادى سابق: على الطابور الخامس التبرؤ من دعوة المصالحة مع "الإخوان"*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*مباحث التموين تضبط 85 ألف لتر بنزين وسولار قبل بيعها بالسوق السوداء*

الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:54

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*غارة إسرائيلية على غزة بعد إطلاق قذيفتين من القطاع*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:19 
شن الجيش الإسرائيلى صباح الاثنين غارة جوية على شمال قطاع غزة إثر 
إطلاق قذيفتين من القطاع على جنوب إسرائيل

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*متطرفون يحرقون كنيسة شمال سوريا *
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:41 
أكد ناشطون سوريون اليوم، الاثنين، أن عناصر من "دولة الشام والعراق 
الإسلامية" أقدموا على إحراق كنيسة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*إسرائيل تشن حملة اعتقالات واسعة فى صفوف "حماس" بالضفة*

الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:09
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدأ طلاب الإخوان المسلمين تظاهرهم أمام المقر الإدارى لجامعة الأزهر بمحاولة اقتحام المبنى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*قطع طلاب الإخوان طريق المخيم الدائم بجامعة الأزهر، وصعدوا على أوتوبيس هيئة نقل عام، وذلك *
*وسط تجمهر**من سائقى السيارات، مما تسبب فى حالة من الشلل المرورى من الجانبين.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتب أسامة طلعت*
*					 قام طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرون بجامعة الأزهر، منذ قليل، بإمساك مواطن وسحلوه داخل محيط الجامعة.*
* فيما حاول أحد شيوخ الأزهر تخليص المواطن من أيديهم، ولكنهم رفضوا، ومازالوا متحفظين عليهم حتى الآن.*
* وقال أحد طلاب الإخوان المحظورة "إن الشخص الذى تم سحله لو طلع بلطجى سنقوم بقتله".*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*المنيا- حسن عبد الغفار*
*					 عقر كلب ضال 6 طلاب أثناء خروجهم من إحدى مدارس قرية تلة التابعة  لمركز المنيا، وتم نقلهم على الفور إلى المستشفى العام لتلقى العلاج. *
* وأكد الدكتور مدحت مصطفى بالطب الوقائى بالمنيا، أن عدد الطلاب الذين تم  عقرهم 6 طلاب من قرية واحدة، وذلك أثناء مرورهم بشوارع مختلفة بالقرية. *
* وأضاف أنه تم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة، بالتنسيق مع الطب البيطرى من أجل  التخلص من تلك الكلاب الضالة، حيث تم تحديد المنطقة التى وقعت بها الحادثة  للتعامل معها من خلال الطب البيطرى. *​


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*نورهان مطاوع*
* قال عبدالله المغازي أستاذ القانون الدستوري والبرلماني السابق، إن مصر تحارب من كل جهة بالداخل والخارج، لذلك لابد أن يدعم الشعب الجيش والشرطة بكل قوة وخاصة خلال الفترة القادمة.*
* ووجه "المغازي" خلال مدخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "صباح البلد " والذي يذاع علي  فضائية " صدي البلد " هجوما عنيفا على الدكتور محمد البرادعي، نائب رئيس  الجمهورية السابق، متهماً إياه بأن عودته لمصر تهدف لمساعدة جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين ومحاولة لتأجيل المحاكمات التي يجب إجرائها خلال الفترة المقبلة  بالإضافة إلى محاولة إجراء المصالحات.*
* الجدير بالذكر أن السفير سيد قاسم، رئيس حزب الدستور، كان قد أعلن أن الدكتور محمد البرادعي سيعود لمصر خلال الفترة المقبلة.*​*الرابط*

* هنا*​​


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*ابراهيم والسيسى يستعرضان الاوضاع الامنية فى سيناء والمحافظات فى لقائهما مع منصور*

*10/28/2013   4:47 PM​*​


 
* شيماء جلال *
​*اجتمع الرئيس عدلي منصور اليوم بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية بمصر الجديدة بكل من   الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي نائب رئيس الوزراء القائد العام للقوات  المسلحة وزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربي، واللواء محمد ابراهيم وزير الداخلية،  حيث تم استعراض الأوضاع الأمنية في البلاد، وجهود مكافحة الإرهاب بما في  ذلك الأوضاع علي الأرض في سيناء.*
*أكد الرئيس ان فرض الأمن يمثل الأولوية الرئيسية في هذه المرحلة الهامة،  ووجه بضرورة مراجعة إجراءات تأمين المنشآت الحيوية وتفعيل التواجد الأمني  بالشارع المصري ومواجهة الخارجين عن القانون والعناصر الجنائية الخطرة،  تحقيقاً للإستقرار والأمن، وبما يمهد لعودة النشاط الاقتصادي في البلاد  لمعدلاته.*
*وقد صرح السفير/ إيهاب بدوي المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية ان الرئيس  أشاد خلال الاجتماع بالتعاون والتنسيق القائم بين وزارتي الدفاع  والداخلية، وعبر عن عميق شكره وتقديره لرجال القوات المسلحة والشرطة لتأمين  الوطن مما يتهدده من أخطار، مشيداً بما تم بذله من جهود أمنية ضخمة في  الفترة الأخيرة التي شهدت إحباط العديد من الأعمال الإرهابية في القاهرة  وعدد من محافظات الدلتا والصعيد، فضلاً عن العمليات الجارية علي أرض سيناء  لتطهيرها من العناصر الإرهابية.*
*ومن ناحية أخري، انضم  الدكتور حازم الببلاوي رئيس الوزراء – فور عودته من  زيارته لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة – للإجتماع حيث قدم للرئيس تقريراً  عن نتائج الزيارة.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتب ـ أحمد عطية    * 
* أمرت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجاني، المحامي  العام الأول للنيابات، الإثنين، بحبس أعضاء الخلية الإرهابية التي تضم 12  إرهابيا بينهم 9 تم القبض عليهم داخل شقة بمدينة العبور بالقليوبية، 15  يوما على ذمة التحقيقات.*
*     وكان رئيس نيابة العبور بالقليوبية المستشار محمد يوسف، قد قرر إحالة  أعضاء الخلية الإرهابية التي قبض عليها مؤخرًا داخل إحدى الشقق السكنية في  مدينة العبور وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية ومتفجرات، لنيابة أمن الدولة للتحقيق  معهم فى الاتهامات المنسوبة إليهم.
    وأشار رئيس النيابة، إلى أن تحريات جهاز الأمن الوطني أكدت أن المتهمين  ضالعون مع آخرين في واقعة الاعتداء على كنيسة الوراق ومحاولة اغتيال وزير  الداخلية.
    كانت أجهزة أمن القليوبية، قد تمكنت من ضبط 9 إرهابيين من بينهم 4 ضمن  خلية إرهابية وتم ضبطهم داخل شقة بمدينة العبور متهمين في واقعة الاعتداء  على كنيسة الوراق ومحاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية، وهم محمد إبراهيم جمعة (22  سنة / عامل) مقيم برفح بمحافظة شمال سيناء، وسيد أحمد السيد (25 سنة /  موظف)، وعمر حمدي محمود (26 سنة / حاصل على ليسانس حقوق)، وأبو الفتوح عبد  المقصود سيد صاحب مصنع صباغة بالعبور، وذلك أثناء اختبائهم داخل مسكن  المتهم الأخير وبحوزتهم بندقيتين آليتين، طبنجتين حلوان و60 طلقة نارية  ومواد لصناعة المتفجرات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*أمر النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات اليوم الاثنين بإحالة البلاغ المقدم من الدكتورة وفاء مسعد ضد الإعلامى الساخر باسم يوسف مقدم برنامج "البرنامج"، على قناة "cbc" الفضائية، للتحقيق وكلف المحامى العام لنيابة استئناف القاهرة بالتحقيق فى اتهامه بإذاعة بيانات كاذبة من شأنها تكدير الأمن العام، وإلحاق الضرر بالمصلحة العامة، والعمل على إشاعة الفوضى فى البلاد، وإثارة الفتنة، وتهديد الأمن والسلم الاجتماعى*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان يطلقون ألعابًا نارية بـ"الأزهر" عقب فشلهم فى دخول "رابعة"‎*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:40 
*أطلق طلاب الإخوان "المحظورة" بجامعة الأزهر، عددًا من الشماريخ والألعاب النارية، لدى تظاهرتهم *
*التى ينظمونها أمام مقر رئاسة جامعة الأزهر*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*أصدر المستشار عادل إدريس قاضى التحقيقات المنتدب من وزارة العدل للتحقيق فى قضية تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية لصالح الرئيس المخلوع محمد مرسى، قرارا بحظر النشر فى قضية تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية.

وكان المستشار عادل إدريس قد انتهى من سماع أقوال الدكتور شوقى السيد، الفقيه الدستورى والمحامى السابق للفريق أحمد شفيق فى قضية تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية.

كما كان الدكتور شوقى السيد قد أعلن عن تقديمه مستندات جديدة فى القضية تؤكد تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية، مؤكداً أنها ستفجر العديد من المفاجآت التى تهدف لرد اعتبار الفريق أحمد شفيق.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يعتدون بالضرب على طاقم "النيل للأخبار"* 
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:40 
*أفاد التليفزيون المصرى بأنه تم الاعتداء على طاقم النيل للأخبار بالضرب من قبل طلاب *
*جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومنعهم من تغطية التظاهرات*.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*وقعت اشتباكات بالأيدى بين طلاب الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر وسيارات الميكروباص بشارع النصر، *
*وذلك بسبب التظاهر بالشارع.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*ذكرت مصادر أمنية ليبية، أن العشرات من المهاجرين المصريين غير الشرعيين الذين تسللوا الحدود من مصر إلى ليبيا، *
*ضلوا طريقهم وسط الصحراء الليبية، بعد أن تركهم المهربون، مشيرة إلى أنه فور علم الأجهزة الأمنية *
*الليبية تم إرسال دوريات للبحث عنهم حتى الآن*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخارجية: العثور على جثتين من المفقودين فى الصحراء الليبية*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:35 
أعلن السفير بدر عبد العاطى المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية، عن العثور على جثتين جارى التعرف عليهما، 
موضحًا أن عدد المفقودين فى الصحراء الليبية حتى الآن وصل إلى 140 شخصًا
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأمن الوطنى" يضبط 9 إخوان يعقدون اجتماعات سرية بشقة فى 6 أكتوبر*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:19 
ألقى ضباط الأمن الوطنى القبض على 9 أشخاص ينتمون لـ"المحظورة" داخل شقة 
بأكتوبر بحوزتهم منشورات ضد الجيش والشرطة وإشارات رابعة العدوية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التربية والتعليم: لم تصلنا أحكام إغلاق مدارس الإخوان حتى الآن* 
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 22:02 
قال الدكتور محمود أبو النصر، وزير التربية والتعليم، إنه لم يتسلم حكم إغلاق 
مدارس الإخوان بالمحافظات حتى الآن
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*هاآرتس*
*إسرائيل تدرس الضغط على مصر لتوقيع اتفاقية حظر "الأسلحة الكيماوية*

ذكرت صحيفة "هاآرتس" الإسرائيلية أن الحكومة الإسرائيلية تنوى الضغط على مصر من خلال حلفائها من الدول الغربية للتوقيع على 
معاهدة منع انتشار الأسلحة الكيماوية على غرار سوريا، وذلك لمنع مصر من استمرار صناعة الكيماوى وتطويره.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال المتحدث العسكرى العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على، *

*إن عناصر حرس حدود الجيش الثانى الميدانى  بمدينة رفح تمكنت من *
*ضبط فرد يرتدى زى النقاب (جيبة- بلوزة- نقاب أسود )، وبفحصه تبين أنه رجل *
*ويدعى عمر عبد المعطى سلامة بحرى، ويقوم بمراقبة وبمتابعة تحركات عناصر القوات المسلحة العاملة *
*بالمنطقة بغرض نقل تلك المعلومات إلى العناصر الإرهابية والجهات الخارجة على القانون.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*والدة أحد مصابى الوراق : ابنى حالته تحسنت ببركة "البابا شنودة"*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:50​






​ 
الطفل فلوباتير 
*قالت والدة الطفل فلوباتير أشرف، 3 سنوات، والمصاب بطلق نارى بالبطن فى حادث الوراق الإرهابى، "ابنى حالته تحسنت نسبياً ببركة من البابا شنودة، حيث قام الطبيب بنزع الخرطوم الموصل للمعدة وهذا أشبه بالمعجزة".*
*وأضافت الأم، "زارته إحدى الإعلاميات وأهدته صورة للبابا شنودة وقطعة من ملابسه، وفوجئنا بتحسن حالة فلوباتير بشكل مفاجئ".*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*محافظ القاهرة : سنحل أزمات النظافة والمرور والعشوائيات قريباً*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 04:46

أكد الدكتور جلال السعيد محافظ القاهرة، أن المحافظة يقع على عاتقها الاهتمام بكافة احتياجات المواطن من توفير وسائل الراحة لمراحل التعليم، وعلاج المواطنين، والمواصلات، وتوصيل الصرف الصحى بجميع الأحياء، موضحاً أن المحافظة تحاول جاهدة تحسين الأوضاع فى كافة هذه المجالات. 

وأضاف السعيد، فى تصريحات صحفية مساء أمس الاثنين، أن التركيز ينصب على ثلاث مواضيع وركائز هامة وهى "النظافة والازدحام المرورى والعشوائيات"، وذلك لأن تلك المواضيع يعانى منها المواطن المصرى بصورة يومية، منوهاً عن أن المحافظة قد أوجدت الكثير من الحلول لحل تلك الأزمات سوف يتم الكشف عنها خلال الفترة القادمة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الإخوان المنشق": الجماعة تخطط لإثارة الفوضى فى مباراة مصر وغانا*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:04 
قال عمرو عمارة القيادى بتحالف "شباب الإخوان المنشق"، إن الجماعة المحظورة، تخطط لإثارة الفوضى فى 
مباراة العودة بين منتخبى مصر وغانا المقررة يوم 19 نوفمبر المقبل.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*"القومى لحقوق الإنسان" يزور طرة للإطلاع على أحوال السجناء*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:57 
يزور، اليوم الثلاثاء، وفد من المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، منطقة سجون طرة، وذلك لتفقد السجن، 
والوقوف على أوضاع المساجين وأوضاع أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين داخل السجن.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*مأمور قسم ثان شبرا : أكمنة ثابتة ومتحركة لضبط قاتلى رقيب الشرطة*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:56
*قال العميد هانى إلهامى مأمور قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة، إن 3 ملثمين مسلحين فاجئوا رقيب شرطة بوابل من الرصاص *
*على **سيارته أثناء سيره بها فى اتجاه شارع 15 مايو، وأصابوه بطلقة فى الرأس، والتى أودت بحياته على الفور*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الخارجية الأمريكى يؤكد على زيارته مصر خلال الأيام المقبلة*

الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:49

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحمد عكاشة : السيسى أشد تدينا من الإخوان وأقرب للمزاج المصرى المتسامح*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:31 
قال الدكتور أحمد عكاشة أستاذ الطب النفسى، إن الفريق السيسى وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، 
"أشد تديناً من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*جامعة الأزهر : إحالة 26 طالباً إلى مجالس تأديب لمشاركتهم بالمظاهرات*

الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:41

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأسوانى : "السيسى"بطل قومى جنب مصر حربا أهلية ومن حقه الترشح للرئاسة*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:04 
قال علاء الأسوانى، الكاتب والروائى، إن اعتداء الإخوان عليه فى باريس جاء فى غير صالحهم ، مشيرًا إلى أن 
الواقعة أضرت بشكل الإخوان فى فرنسا، خاصة بعد بيان الخارجية الفرنسية التى أدانت الحادث

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور شعبان عبدالعليم، الأمين العام المساعد لحزب النور، إن دور الحزب ليس مقتصرًا على مواد الشرعية فقط،*
*ولكنه يهتم بكل مادة من مواد الدستور "كما كان يحدث فى الجمعية التأسيسية السابقة"،*
* مشيرًا إلى أن الحزب **حاول فك لغز رئيس الجمهورية بتقليل سلطاته*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التعليم العالى :  الجامعات تحتاج إلى تعلية الأسوار لمواجهة العنف*
الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:17 
*أكد الدكتور حسام عيسى، وزير التعليم العالى، أن الجامعات تحتاج لدعم مالى فيما يتعلق بتعزيز *
*الأمن المدنى وإنشاء أسوار عالية لمواجهة أعمال العنف التى تجتاحها.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأبنودى : باسم يوسف موهوب لكن حلقته الأخيرة شهدت ابتذالاً*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:25 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*لجنة الدفاع عن المعزول: مرسى لن يحضر محاكمته*

الإثنين، 28 أكتوبر 2013 - 22:48 
قال محمد الدماطى، المتحدث الإعلامى للجنة الدفاع عن الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، إن مرسى لن يحضر 
محاكمته المقرر لها 4 نوفمبر المقبل، مشيرا إلى أن مرسى لا يعترف بمحاكمته حتى الآن

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*بطرس غالى :  أمريكا تصورت أن دعمها للإسلاميين سيرحمها من الإرهاب*

الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 02:08

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الباييس *
*إسرائيل وليست الولايات المتحدة هى التى قامت بالتجسس على مسئولين أوروبيين *
*قالت كل من صحيفة الباييس الإسبانية ولوموند الفرنسية إن هناك دلائل تشير إلى أن إسرائيل وليست الولايات *
*المتحدة الأمريكية** التى قامت بالتجسس على مسئولين أوروبيين ومنهم الرؤساء الفرنسيين والمستشارة*
*الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل **والتى تثبت أن الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية تنصتوا على أكثر *
*من 70 مليون مكالمة هاتفية **ورسالة نصية شهريا.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الموندو*​ 
*كاثرين آشتون "طالبت الحكومة المصرية من قبل برفع حالة الطوارق بأقرب وقت ممكن، كما إننى طالبت بسراح المعتقلين دون تهمة"، *
*مضيفة أن "عملية الإصلاح الدستورى تمضى قدما لكن نحن نريد أن نرى حدوث ذلك على أرض الواقع، *
*ونأمل فى تلقى دعوة **لمراقبة الاستفتاء الذى سيجرى، بحيث يتم وضع الدستور إلى الأمام".*​
*ووفقا لصحيفة الموندو الإسبانية فقد أكدت آشتون على استمرار الاتحاد الأوروبى فى مواصلة الشراكة مع مصر، *
*مضيفة: "نحن **ندرك التحديات الكبيرة فى سيناء والتهديدات الناجمة عن الهجمات الإرهابية الأخيرة، *
*ولكن لابد من الوصول إلى عملية سياسية شاملة".*
 
*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*"حظر الأسلحة الكيميائية": سوريا كشفت عن 41 موقعا لتخزين الكيمياوى*
 
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:19

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*السودان يطلق المعتقلين السياسيين على ذمة احتجاجات الشهر الماضى* 
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:09 
 إطلاق سراح كافة المعتقلين السياسيين على ذمة المشاركة فى الاحتجاجات التى شهدتها البلاد الشهر الماضى إثر 
زيادة أسعار الوقود، عدا الذين يواجهون تهما جنائية تتابعها النيابة العامة والأجهزة العدلية. 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزائر تعتقل خلية تدعم جماعات متشددة
*أعلنت وكالة الأنباء الجزائرية الرسمية ، أنها اعتقلت نحو 20 شخصا متهمين *
*بدعم الجماعات المتشددة المسلحة عبر حدود البلاد مع تونس*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*عبر عدد من نواب البرلمان الأوروبى، اليوم الثلاثاء،عن دعمهم للمسار الانتقالى نحو الديمقراطية فى تونس، **واستقبل *
*رئيس الحكومة، على لعريض، مساء اليوم، بقصر الحكومة بالقصبة وفدًا عن البرلمان الأوروبى برئاسة نورمان وورنر*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*"كمل جميلك" تقدم بلاغًا ضد باسم يوسف احتجاجًا على تجاوزاته ضد الجيش*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:50 
*أعلنت حملة "كمل جميلك يا شعب "، عن تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية أمام الأستديو الذى يقدم من خلاله برنامج "البرنامج" للإعلامى "باسم يوسف"،وذلك عصر غد الأربعاء*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على 25 من المتورطين فى الاعتداء على مراكز الشرطة* 
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:17 
نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية فى القبض على (25) متهما من العناصر الصادر بشأنها قرارات بالضبط والإحضار 
من قبل النيابة العامة ومن المتورطين فى الاعتداء على المقار الشرطية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*حجز 5 طلاب فى اشتباكات" الأزهر" لحين وصول تحريات الأمن الوطنى *
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:10 
أمرت نيابة ثان مدينة نصر برئاسة المستشار حسين شديد بحجز 5 من طلاب المحظورة لحين وصول تحريات الأمن 
الوطنى عن تورطهم فى إحداث اشتباكات جامعه الأزهر أمس، و نشبت بين قوات الأمن وطلاب المحظورة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخارجية تتجه بتخفيض التمثيل الدبلوماسى فى احتفالات تركيا لنائب سفير*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:11 
تعليمات صدرت من وزارة الخارجية للسفارات المصرية بالخارج بتخفيض مستوى التمثيل الدبلوماسى 
فى احتفالات تركيا بالعيد التسعين

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*منع رجل الأعمال حسام أبوالفتوح من السفر لمديونيته للدولة بـ154مليونًا* 
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:20

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*إحالة قضية "مخزن سلاح تكفيرى العدلية" إلى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا* 
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:59

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*فض مظاهرة لـ"المحظورة" أمام محكمة "المعادى" الجزئية*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:08 
قامت، منذ قليل، قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين مظاهرات أعضاء جماعة الإخوان أمام محكمة "المعادى" الجزئية،
 بتفريق المتظاهرين وفض المظاهرة، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*"أبو المجد" يعلن تجميد مبادرة المصالحة بين الحكومة و"المحظورة"*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:09 
أعلن الدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد أستاذ القانون الدستورى بجامعة القاهرة، تجميد مبادرته للمصالحة 
بين الحكومة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يفتح طفايات الحريق لتفريق طلاب حاولوا اقتحام "التعليم العالى"*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:17 
فتح الأمن الإدارى بوزارة التعليم العالى، طفايات الحريق أمام الطلاب المتظاهرين وذلك لتفريقهم من أمام أبواب الوزارة 
بعد أن حاول بعض الطلاب دفع الأبواب لاقتحامها

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: ترسانة سلاح مزرعة بلبيس كانت معدة لاستهداف مناطق حربية*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:27 
مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الشرقية، إن مخزن السلاح المضبوط بمزرعة الموالح بناحية جمعية العدلية مركز بلبيس، 
كان من المقرر أن يستخدم لضرب المناطق الحربية المجاورة، والأكمنة بالمنطقة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجيش الثانى يقبض على 54 إرهابيا بسيناء ويدمر 12 بؤرة تابعة لهم*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:33
 
*قامت عناصر القوات المسلحة والشرطة بمداهمة وتدمير 12 بؤرة تتمركز بها العناصر الإرهابية المسلحة، وتمكنت من إلقاء القبض على 54 فرداً من العناصر التكفيرية وجد بحوزتهم حاسب إلى يحتوى على عدد من المخططات الإرهابية. *​

*كما تم ضبط 3 قنابل يدوية وكيلو جرام من مادة TNT شديدة الانفجار وضبط كميات من الذخيرة وعدد من الخزن للبنادق الآلية والطبنجات وجهاز لاسلكى ولفة سلك تستخدم فى عمليات التفجير. *​ 
*وقامت القوات بتدمير 11 سيارة و32 موتوسيكل تستخدمها العناصر الخارجة عن القانون لمهاجمة قوات الأمن، وتمكنت من تدمير 19 سيارة فنطاس وقود بإجمالى 228 طن وقود أنواع وتدمير 35 بيارة وقود بإجمالى 350 طن وقود أنواع، كما تم اكتشاف وتدمير 6 مزارع لنبات البانجو المخدر ومخزن يستخدم فى أعمال التهريب عثر بداخله على 7 أطنان من نبات البانجو المخدر.*

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

* بريطانيا : اتفاق دولى لإعادة الأموال المنهوبة من دول الربيع العربى*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:33
*قالت المتحدثة باسم الحكومة البريطانية فى الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا روزمارى ديفيس إن المنتدى العربى لاسترداد الأموال المنهوبة والذى عقد فى المغرب فى السادس والعشرين من شهر أكتوبر الجارى وحتى الثامن والعشرين من نفس الشهر، شهد أكثر من 70 لقاءً ثنائيا فى إطار أعماله.
وأشارت ديفيس اليوم الثلاثاء، إلى "اتفاق المشاركين على مسؤولية الجميع عن مساعدة الشعوب فى الدول العربية التى تمر بمرحلة انتقالية من أجل استرداد أموالهم المنهوبة".*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*المحظورة تحتجز عميد "هندسة الزقازيق" لفصله اثنين من طلاب التنظيم*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:37 
*حاصر طلاب الإخوان بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق، عميد الكلية الدكتور "حمدى شهاب" فى مكتبه، *
*وتم احتجازه ومنع خروجه إثر تجمع المئات منهم أمام باب مكتبه*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الأموال العامة" تستمع لزكى عابدين باتهام هشام قنديل بإهدار 6مليارات*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:39 
انتهت نيابة الأموال العامة من الاستماع إلى أقوال اللواء أحمد زكى عابدين وزير التنمية المحلية السابق، على سبيل 
الشهادة فى اتهام الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء السابق بإهدار 6 مليارات جنيه

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكنيسة تلغى احتفال "ذكرى تجليس البابا تواضروس" بسبب أحداث الوراق*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:58 
كشف مصدر كنسى عن أن البابا تواضروس الثانى قرر إلغاء أى احتفال فى ذكرى تجليسه 
على الكرسى البطريركى والموافق 18 نوفمبر المقبل

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*تأجيل دعوى مراجعة أسماء الصادر بحقهم عفو رئاسى فى عهد "مرسى"*

الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:04

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*إحباط هجرة غير شرعية لـ69 شخصا بينهم 3 سوريين عبر سواحل دمياط*

الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:09 
تمكنت منذ قليل مباحث دمياط بالتنسيق مع قوات حرس الحدود، من إحباط محاولة هجرية غير شرعية لعدد 69شخصا، 
من بينهم 3 سوريين والباقى من أبناء المحافظات المجاورة لدمياط.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الناجى الوحيد من المفقودين بصحراء ليبيا يتعرف على جثتين من رفاقه*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:15

أكدت السفارة المصرية بالعاصمة الليبية طرابلس والقنصلية العامة ببنغازى، أن الشخص المصرى الذى تم العثور عليه أمس بالصحراء الليبية تعرف اليوم على جثتين لابن عمه ومصرى آخر بمستشفى طبرق المركزى.

وقال القنصل المصرى العام، إن الناجى الوحيد قال إن عدد المهاجرين الذين كانوا معه فى الطريق إلى ليبيا 60 مهاجرا بين مصريين وجنسيات أخرى (سودانيون وسوريون وأفارقة)، تفرقوا فى الصحراء الليبية إلى مجموعات. 
وذكرت مصادر أمنية ليبية، أن طائرة عمودية من طراز "م 8" تابعة للجيش الوطنى الليبى أقلعت فجر اليوم من مطار بنينا ببنغازى للبحث عن المفقودين، ولم تعثر على أحد حتى الآن.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان ينقلون تظاهرهم داخل "دار علوم القاهرة" ويمنعون الصحفيين*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:23 
*نقل طلاب الإخوان "المحظورة" بجامعة القاهرة تظاهرتهم إلى داخل كلية دار العلوم، ومنعوا الصحفيين من *
*تغطية الوقفة، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة ورئيس الجامعة*.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تعاين مكتب رئيس جامعة المنوفية بعد الاعتداء عليه من المحظورة*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:28 
انتقل منذ قليل فريق من النيابة العامة بمدينة شبين الكوم، بمحافظة المنوفية إلى مقر مكتب
رئيس جامعة المنوفية الدكتور صبحى غنيم

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*نظر استئناف حبس 25 من متهمى "الألتراس" الخميس المقبل*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:35 
أكد عمرو أبو اليزيد، محامى جروب ألتراس أهلاوى والـ25 المتهمين فى أحداث المطار، 
وذلك لاتهامهم بالشغب والتعدى على قوات الأمن بمطار القاهرة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يفشل فى تحرير عميد هندسة الزقازيق المحتجز من قبل طلاب المحظورة* 
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:52 
يواصل طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة بجامعة الزقازيق، احتجاز 
عميد كلية الهندسة الدكتور حمدى شهاب
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تتصدى لمحاولة طلاب "المحظورة" إيقاف مترو حلوان*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:58 
حاول طلاب جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" إيقاف حركة قطارات مترو حلوان، وقاموا بالنزول على القضبان 
بالمحطة أمام أحد القطارات لمنع تحركه

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*البياضى : "الخمسين" تتجه للجمع بين النظامين "البرلمانى والرئاسى"*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:21
قال الدكتور صفوت البياضى عضو لجنة الخمسين، إن النظام المناسب لمصر حاليا هو النظام المختلط بين البرلمانى 
والرئاسى، معللا أن مصر ليست مستقرة سياسيا والنظام البرلمانى يقوم الأغلبية فى الحزب بتعيين رئيس الوزراء، 
ولا يكون من حق رئيس الدولة إقالة الوزارة دون الرجوع للبرلمان
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجدى يعقوب : الدستور يجب أن يعلو على الصراعات الفئوية*

الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:40 
قال الدكتور مجدى يعقوب، عضو لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، إن الدستور يجب أن يعلو عن أى صراعات فئوية، 
قائلا "هناك اتفاق بين أعضاء لجنة الخمسين على حب البلاد وضرورة النهوض بها
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*دفعت وزارة الداخلية، ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، بـ 3 سيارات أمن مركزى ومصفحتين، *
*فى ميدان طلعت حرب بوسط القاهرة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" بجامعة القاهرة يحرقون صور عبد الناصر والسادات والسيسى*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*أهالى التوفيقية يطردون عناصر "المحظورة" من محيط دار القضاء* 
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:50 
*تمكن أهالى التوفيقية من طرد عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، *
*من أمام مقر دار القضاء العالى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء صرف موظفى جامعة الأزهر من باب جانبى واستمرار تظاهرات الإخوان *
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:03 
تمكن عدد من موظفى جامعة الأزهر من كسر أحد الأقفال والجنازير التى وضعها الطلاب لدى
 تظاهرة نظموها، وحاصروا خلالها المبنى الإدارى لجامعة الأزهر.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق الغاز لتفريق مسيرة لطلاب المحظورة باتجاه الجيزة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*قررت غرفة المشورة بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة بزينهم، اليوم الثلاثاء، قبول استئناف 20 متهمًا من أعضاء المحظورة على قرار حبسهم، وأمرت بإخلاء سبيلهم بكفاله 1000 جنيه لكل منهما.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسيرة طلاب "التحويلات" تصل مبنى ماسبيرو*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:24 
وصلت مسيرة طلاب التحويلات المتظاهرين، مبنى "ماسبيرو"، وذلك بسبب تجاهل وزارة التعليم العالى
الالتماسات المقدمة من قبل الطلاب.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*أصيب 5 أشخاص اليوم الثلاثاء، من بينهم 2 ، من قوات الأمن المعينة لتأمين مبنى ديوان عام *
*محافظة بأسوان، و2 من المواطنين وفرد شرطة.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الرئيس منصور يفتتح تطوير طريق "القاهرة الإسماعيلية" الصحراوى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد* مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية أنه ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، قام 150 من عناصر جماعة الإخوان بالدخول إلى محطة مترو حدائق حلوان وترديد الهتافات وإلقاء الحجارة على عربات المترو مما أدى إلى إصابة أحد سائقى القطارات. 

وأضاف أنهم قاموا بالنزول إلى شريط السكة الحديد فى محاولة لتعطيل حركته إلا أن قوات الإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل والمواصلات تمكنت من السيطرة على الموقف، وتفريق المتجمعين وضبط 4 منهم*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تفتح ميدان النهضة.. بعد توقف الاشتباكات مع طلاب الإخوان*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار" و"تمرد" يبحثان التحالف الانتخابى *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمريكيين يتجسسون على إسرائيل ويتابعون عن كثب كل ما يحدث فيها وما يحدث وراء الكواليس، مشيرًا إلى أنه رغم أن وثائق عميل المخابرات الأمريكي "إدوارد سنودن" لم تتطرق بعد بشكل مباشر لإسرائيل، إلا أنه اتضح مؤخراً أن إسرائيل تعد أحد الأهداف المفضلة للأمريكيين.
*​*
**الوفد *​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*السبب فى ارتفاع أسعار الذهب هو زيادة أسعار الذهب العالمية، ليبلغ سعر الأوقية ١٣٥٣ دولارا، وذلك بعد ارتفاع أسعار البترول الذى أدى لارتفاع جميع أسعار المعادن الثمينة، ومنها الذهب.*​ 
*الأسواق تشهد حالة من الركود، بسبب دخول المدارس وإجازات الأعياد، وأن سعر الجرام "عيار ١٨" بلغ ٢٣٠ جنيها، كما بلغ سعر الجرام "عيار ٢٤" بـ٣٠٦.٥، وسجل سعر الجنيه الذهب ٢١٤٨ جنيها.*​

​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الكهرباء": لا توجد زيادة فى أسعار فواتير الاستهلاك*

الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:23
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*مساعد وزير الخارجية الأمريكى: حريصون على تحقيق الاستقرار فى مصر*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:13 
قالت مساعد وزير الخارجية الأمريكى لشئون الشرق الأدنى إليزابيث جونز، إن الولايات المتحدة حريصة 
على تحقيق الاستقرار فى مصر وتلبية مطالب المصريين
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال زياد بهاء الدين نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير التعاون الدولى، إن الحكومة وجماعة الإخوان المحظورة يجب *
*أن تسعيا للمصالحة لأن العملية السياسية الشاملة، وليس الحملات الأمنية هى التى يمكن أن تحقق استقرار البلاد.*​ 
*وأضاف فى مؤتمر صحفى اليوم الأمن ضرورى ومهم لمصر لكنه ليس الحل الوحيد الذى ينقلنا إلى حيث نريد، ولا بد أن *
*يكون هناك إطار سياسى لحل الأزمة، مؤكداً على أن الدولة تحتاج إلى أن تتحرك نحو إطار لاتفاق سياسى.*​ 
*وعبر بهاء الدين عن أمله فى إمكان التوصل إلى حل وسط حتى فى وجود قادة الجماعة المحظورة فى السجن.*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجمهر العشرات أمام السفارة التركية، حيث من المقرر إقامة حفل استقبال السفارة التركية الذكرى الـــ90 *
*لتأسيس الجمهورية، **وذلك للتنديد بالموقف التركى حيال ثورة 30 يونيو.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

أعلنت الجماعة الإسلامية وذراعها السياسى حزب البناء والتنمية، رفضها لاتجاه لجنة الخمسين إلى إلغاء 
المادة 219 من دستور 2012، وفقا لما أعلنه محمد سلماوى المتحدث باسم اللجنة.

الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:16 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*اتهمت مصر واشنطن بانتهاك ميثاق الأمم المتحدة فيما يتعلق باستمرار الحصار الأمريكى المفروض على كوبا منذ 53 عاما، ودعا مندوب مصر الدائم لدى الأمم المتحدة السفير معتز خليل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى ضرورة الرفع الفورى للحصار الذى تفرضه على كوبا، مؤكداً مساندة مصر الدائمة ودعمها القوى لكوبا فى سبيل رفع الحصار المفروض عليها.*​ 
*وقال السفير معتز خليل فى كلمة مصر اليوم، الثلاثاء، أمام جلسة الجمعية العامة بحضور وزير الخارجية الكوبى برونو باريلا، "إن الحصار الأمريكى ينتهك مبادئ ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، الذى دخل حيز التنفيذ فى 24 أكتوبر عام 1945"، وأكد، فى الجلسة التى عقدتها الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بشأن الحصار الأمريكى على كوبا، على وقوف القاهرة إلى جانب الشعب الكوبى فى هذا الخصوص.*​ 
*ووصف السفير معتز خليل الحصار بأنه لا يستند إلى أية قواعد قانونية،أو أسس أخلاقية،كما أنه ينتهك مبادئ القانون الدولى، وقال إن 188 دولة عضو بالجمعية العامة صوتت العام الماضى لصالح قرار يدعو إلى الرفع الفورى للحصار الأمريكى عن كوبا،مشيرا إلى الأضرار الهائلة التى يلحقها الحصار على الاقتصاد الكوبى وعلى رفاهية الشعب الكوبى.*​ 
*وأعرب عن أسفه إزاء عدم تحويل التصريحات الأمريكية السابقة بشأن الحصار إلى أفعال، مؤكداً على أن واشنطن لا يمكنها أن تتجاهل إرادة المجتمع الدولى إلى أجل غير مسمى.*

*الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:05*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال "جين وركر" رئيس اللجنة الفرعية بالكونجرس الأمريكى، إن الإسلام الراديكالى انتهى، موجها الشكر للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع للإطاحة بالإسلام الراديكالى وتغيير المنطقة بعد رحيل الإخوان، منتقدا وقف المساعدات العسكرية لمصر.

وأضاف، وركز خلال جلسة استماع حول الأوضاع المصرية،أن مستقبل مصر مهم جدا لمستقبل المنطقة، مضيفاً أننا نواجه التهديد الخاص بالديكتاتورية الإسلامية الراديكالية، والتى تؤثر علينا فى أننا لا نشعر بالأمان إذا كانت مصر لم تحقق النتائج المرجوة.

وأشار رئيس اللجنة الفرعية بالكونجرس إلى أن أمريكا تدرك أن هناك انتخابات قد أجريت أدت إلى الوصول للحكم الديكتاتورى، وتم تقويض الأهداف الديمقراطية من قبل مرسى، الذى وصل للسلطة عبر الانتخابات وكان يحاول تدمير التوجه للديمقراطية*.

الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:11
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتباك مرورى بكورنيش المعادى بسبب تظاهرة لأنصار "المحظورة"*

الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:42
تجمع العشرات من أنصار"المحظورة" بمنطقة كورنيش المعادى، للتنديد بمحاكمة المعزول محمد مرسى، الأمر الذى 
أدى لحدوث حالة من الارتباك المرورى بمنطقة الكورنيش.وردد المتظاهرون هتافات مناهضة للجيش وحكومة الببلاوى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعلنت وزارة الخارجية، أنه وفق المعلومات المتوفرة فيما يتعلق بأزمة المصريين المفقودين فى الصحراء الليبية، فإنه قامت مجموعة أخرى من المصريين بالتسلل إلى الحدود الليبية، وعددهم 12 شخصاً، أصيب 3 منهم نتيجة انفجار لغم أرضى، وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى طبرق فى حين وصل التسعة الباقون إلى مدينة أجدابيا.*​ 
*وذكر المتحدث الرسمى بأن الاتصالات التى تجريها وزارة الخارجية والسفارة المصرية فى طرابلس، لا تزال مستمرة للبحث عن المفقودين المصريين فى الصحراء الليبية، حيث تبين مما جاء على لسان الناجى الذى تم العثور عليه مساء أمس من قبل السلطات الليبية، ويدعى بشار عبد السميع عطية حسان من مواليد 1991 من محافظة المنيا، إنه تسلل بطريق غير شرعى مع مجموعة من 60 مصريا من محافظات المنيا وكفر الشيخ والإسكندرية مقابل مبلغ مالى قاموا بدفعه، وذلك عبر الأسلاك الشائكة من السلوم جنوب منفذ مساعد الليبى.*​ 
*وأفاد بأن أحد هوية المتوفيين الذين تم العثور عليهما هو ابن عمه ويدعى بدر فزاع عطية حسان، بالإضافة إلى مواطن آخر يدعى محمد مصطفى سعيد محمد.*​ 
*وأضاف المتحدث، أن المروحيات العمودية الليبية قامت بطلعة ثانية منذ العاشرة صباحاً وحتى الواحدة ظهراً، حيث تم إجراء مسح لـ450 كم مربع، للبحث عن المصريين المفقودين شملت مصادر المياه وأماكن تجمع الرعاة والاتصال بالسكان المحليين فى البوادى والبدو الرحل القاطنين فى المناطق الصحراوية، حيث لم يعثر على أى من المفقودين قائلا: إن غرفة العمليات بوزارة الخارجية تتابع التطورات على مدار الساعة بالتنسيق مع الأجهزة المصرية المعنية والسلطات الليبية.*​

الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:54​​​
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*عضو بالكونجرس: نخشى العلاقات المصرية الروسية وأمريكا تحتاج للقاهرة*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:10
قال أحمد صوان، عضو اللجنة الاستشارية للحزب الجمهورى بالكونجرس الأمريكى، إن اجتماع "الكونجرس" اليوم، فى جلسة استماع حول الأوضاع المصرية، دليل على أن الجانب الأمريكى هو من يحتاج تعديل العلاقات مع مصر.

وأضاف: نعتقد أن يكون إجراء تأجيل المساعدات عن مصر مؤقت الذى كان لإظهار القوة فى الساحة العالمية، ولن تؤثر تلك الإجراءات على الاقتصاد المصرى".

وأشار إلى أن الجانب الأمريكى يقلق من أن تقوم مصر بعلاقات مع الروس، لأن ذلك سيؤثر فى موازين القوى بالعالم والشرق الأوسط، مشيراً إلى أن الولايات المتحدة لا تريد أن تحدث تلك العلاقات، لأنها لا يمكنها الاستغناء عن العلاقة مع مصر.

وأوضح أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تريد أن تعود لعلاقاتها مع الشرق الأوسط عن طريق مصر، مشدداً على أن تقوم مصر بمعاملة أمريكا بالمثل، كما ناشد وزارة الخارجية بمتابعة كل التطورات فى العلاقات مع دول العالم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الجمارك : إحباط تهريب أدوية جنسية وألعاب نارية بقيمة 70 مليون جنيه*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:58

أشارت الجمارك أنها بناء على معلومات وردت إلى إدارة البحث الجنائى بجمرك الإسكندرية تفيد بورود إحدى الحاويات إلى ساحة الحاويات بجمرك الإسكندرية تخص إحدى الشركات واردة من دولة الصين عبارة عن 350 كرتونة أدوات منزلية بلاستيكية وبناء عليه تم استصدار أمر من النيابة المختصة بتفتيش الحاوية حيث تم تشكيل لجنة من جمارك الإسكندرية بالاشتراك مع إدارة البحث الجنائى بميناء الإسكندرية لتفتيش الحاوية والذى كشف وجود 158 كرتونة بها 15 مليون قرص أدوية جنسية متنوعة وقدرت قيمتها بقيمة 45 مليون جنيه.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*فتح منفذ رفح البرى من الجانبين اعتبارًا من 2 إلى 7 نوفمبر * 
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:50 

*قررت السلطات المصرية، فتح منفذ رفح البرى من الجانبين طبقًا للآليات المعروفة اعتبارًا من السبت الثانى من نوفمبر المقبل حتى السابع*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسيرة لأعضاء المحظورة تتجه من مصطفى النحاس إلى مكرم عبيد *
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:38 
*انطلقت مسيرة لأنصار المحظورة من شارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر، إلى شارع مكرم عبيد، فى محاولة منها للوصول إلى محيط رابعة العدوية*​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الصحة" تنفى وفاة سيدة بفيروس "كورونا".. وتؤكد: مصر خالية من المرض*
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 22:36
نفت وزارة الصحة والسكان، ما تناولته بعض وسائل الإعلام حول وفاة سيدة اليوم، متأثرة بإصابتها بفيروس "كورونا"، مشيرة إلى أن الوفاة لم تكن بسبب الإصابة بالفيروس، وإنما بفيروس الإنفلونزا الموسمية "H1N1"، وهو ما أكدته نتائج تحليل العينة التى أخذت منها.

وتوضح وزارة الصحة أن المتوفاة سيدة من المنصورة تبلغ من العمر 28 عامًا، حيث بدأ ظهور أعراض المرض عليها يوم 18 أكتوبر الجارى بعد عودتها من المملكة العربية السعودية التى كانت متواجدة بها منذ إبريل الماضى.

وأضافت الوزارة، أن المريضة تم نقلها إلى مستشفى صدر المنصورة يوم 27 أكتوبر الجارى، وهى تعانى من التهاب رئوى مزدوج، وتم احتجازها بالمستشفى وأخذ عينة منها، لتحليلها بالمعامل المركزية، *حيث جاءت العينة سلبية للإصابة بفيروس "كورونا" وإيجابية لفيروس الإنفلونزا الموسمية*.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*"جامعة الأزهر" تستنكر محاولة الطلاب اقتحام مبنى رئيسها *
الثلاثاء، 29 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:44 
*أبدت جامعة الأزهر أسفها لخروج بعض الطلاب عن سلمية المظاهرات، وإساءة استخدامها لحرية الرأى والتعبير، بعدما قام بعض الطلاب بغلق الأبواب الرئيسية والفرعية للمقر الإدارى، وأتلفوا الأبواب الخشبية وهدموا بعض الحوائط واعتدوا على ماكينة الصارف الآلى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*بكرى : "سى أى ايه" رتبت نزول الإخوان بالتحرير *
*قال مصطفى بكرى، الكاتب الصحفى ، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، إن المخابرات الامريكية "cia" طالبت جماعة الإخوان المحظورة بالنزول تدريجيا بميدان التحرير أيام ثورة 25يناير المجيدة، موضحا أن الإخوان أرادوا تدمير جهازالشرطة منذ28 يناير ، وكان الهدف من ذلك إقامة الشرطة الموازية.*
*أكد "بكرى"خلال لقائه مع برنامج"آخر النهار"عبر فضائية "النهار"مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، أن الدكتور" أحمد عبد العاطى" مدير مكتب الرئيس المعزول الإخوان ، هو من كان يتحكم بالجماعة حتى بالملابس التى كان يرتديها المعزول فى اللقاءات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*3مسيرات للإخوان تصيب "مدينة نصر ومصر الجديدة وجسر السويس" بالشلل المروري *
الثلاثاء 29.10.2013 - 10:25 م
نظم أنصار المعزول محمد مرسى مساء اليوم 3 مسيرات متفرقة بالقاهرة.. الأولى انطلقت من شارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر .
الثانية انطلقت من ميدان المحكمة بمصر الجديدة وسط هتافات مناهضة للفريق السيسى واللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية .
المسيرة الثالثة فانطلقت من منطقة الألف مسكن وتسببت تلك المسيرات الثلاث فى تعطيل الحركة المرورية .

*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الشرقية أن ضباط ادارة البحث بالتعاون مع الأمن الوطنى بالشرقية تمكنوا منذ قليل من ضبط الخفير المكلف بحماية مزرعة الجهاديين الكائنة بقرية العدلية التابعة لمدينة بلبيس بالشرقية والتى ضبط بداخلها منصة لاطلاق الصواريخ بالاضافة إلى 18 قنبلة و5 مدافع هاون و8 صواريخ مضاده للطائرات وعدد من الذخيرة .

وأكد المصدر أن الأجهزة الأمنية أثناء تمشيطها بالتعاون مع قوات الجيش تمكنت اليوم من ضبط 3 قنابل غير مفعلة بعد القبض على محروس حسن على عبده 32 سنة الخفير المكلف بحراسة المزرعة.

كانت تحريات الأمن الوطنى أكدت منذ يومين أن المتهمين جهزوا تلك المزرعة وأعدوها بالأسلحة الثقيلة لاستهداف مناطق حربية بمدينة بلبيس بالإضافة إلى استهداف كمين حصيل الرسوم بالمدينة وقتل ضباط وأفراد الشرطة المكلفين بحمايته.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*حافظ أبوسعدة: زنازين الإخوان بها ثلاجة ومروحة وشكوى لغياب التليفزيون*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:19 
قال حافظ أبو سعدة، عضو المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، إن وفدا من المجلس قد التقى عددًا من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المحظورة داخل محبسهم بسجن وملحق المزرعة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أكتوبر 2013)

القبض علي عصام العريان وترحيله لسجن طره


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى : ضبطنا العريان بعد أكثر من 100 مأمورية استهدفت القبض عليه*​الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:01

أكد مصدر أمنى، أن قوات الأمن ألقت، فجر اليوم الأربعاء، القبض على القيادى الإخوانى عصام العريان فى منزل بالتجمع الخامس، بعد خروج أكثر من 100 مأمورية استهدفته فى عدة محافظات

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتقل منذ قليل ممثل النيابة العامة إلى سجن طرة، حيث احتجاز القيادى الإخوانى عصام العريان،*
*للتحقيق معه فى واقعة اتهامه بالتحريض على أعمال عنف وقتل المتظاهرين *
*وتعطيل مؤسسات الدولة والتحريض على الأجهزة الأمنية، والانضمام إلى *
*جماعة محظورة ومسلحة على خلاف أحكام القانون والدستور*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة، أن القيادى الإخوانى عصام العريان لم يقاوم القوات التى ألقت القبض عليه، حيث كان مختبئاً منذ فترة كبيرة داخل الشقة التى عثر عليه بداخلها.*

*وأضاف المصدر أن العريان كان مختبئاً بداخل شقة مملوكة لمهندس ينتمى إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ فترة كبيرة تصل إلى شهور, ولم يخرج نهائياً خوفاً من كشف أمره.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*صور للقيادى الإخوانى عصام العريان أثناء إلقاء القبض عليه اليوم الأربعاء*.




















​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليوم.. محاكمة مدير المدينة الجامعية ومسئول التغذية بالأزهر*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى : القبض على العريان "ضربة معلم" من الدولة*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:28 
وصف البرلمانى السابق مصطفى بكرى، القبض على القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة عصام العريان، بأنه "ضربة معلم" من الدولة، وأنه لا أحد يتمكن من الهرب من يد القانون والعدالة. 
وأضاف بكرى على "فيس بوك" أن العريان حرض على القتل والإرهاب والفوضى، وأن من يستهين بالدولة ويظن أنه قادر على إسقاط الدولة نقول لهم انتظروا المزيد".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*على السلمى : حكومة "الببلاوى" عاجزة عن إدارة شئون البلاد*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 07:02 
*قال الدكتور على السلمى، نائب رئيس حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية، إن حكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوى عاجزة *
*عن إدارة شئون البلاد، مشيرا إلى أنها عجزت عن التصدى للعمليات الإرهابية التى تجرى بالبلاد، *
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*فاروق حسنى : "حسن الألفى" لجأ للسحر لإفساد علاقة الجنزورى بمبارك*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:09 
*كشف وزير الثقافة الأسبق فاروق حسنى عن أن الدولة كانت تدار وفق الصراع بين الوزراء، مشيرا إلى أن اللواء حسن الألفى وزير الداخلية الأسبق اصطدم صداما كبيرا بالدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس الحكومة الأسبق،وصل به الأمر إلى حد أنه لجأ إلى السحر والشعوذة لإفساد العلاقة بين مبارك والجنزورى. *

*وقال حسنى خلال حوار تلفزوينى لبرنامج "العاشرة مساء " الذى يقدمه الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى عبر فضائية "دريم 2" إنه فؤجئ بأن طلعت حماد أحضر أحد القساوسة لفك عمل وإبطال مفعول السحر، مضيفا أن ذلك يدل على عقلية بعض المسئولين ويكشف كيف كانت تطبخ الأمور فى كواليس السلطة. *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*محمد حامد الجمل : عندما تقوم الثورات يسقط النظام بأكمله*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:58 

*قال المستشار محمد حامد الجمل رئيس مجلس الدولة الاسبق انه من المفترض عندما تقوم الثورات يسقط *
*النظام باكمله سواء الدستور الذى يطبقة النظام او الحكومة او رئيس الجمهورية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*محمود الخضيرى : جماعة الإخوان بها "ناس كويسة جداً وناس وحشة جداً"*​ 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:51 
قال المستشار محمود الخضيرى نائب رئيس محكمة النقض السابق، إن الإخوان المسلمين ساعدوه 
فى دخول مجلس الشعب، وتابع: الجماعة بها "ناس كويسة جداً وناس وحشة جداً"، 
وأن مرشد الإخوان توقع خروج 10 آلاف متظاهر يوم 30 يونيو وسينتهى الأمر بسلام تمامًا 
كما توقعته مؤسسة الرئاسة، وقد طالبت بديع بضرورة عدم نزول الإخوان فى هذا اليوم، ولكنه رفض.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*محمود الخضيرى : محمد مرسى كان فاشلاً وارتكب أخطاءً عديدة *
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:40

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أكتوبر 2013)

> http://www.youm7.com/images/issuehtm...matyuo25/1.jpg



*ههههههههههههههههههه دا شكل يونس شلبى فى العيال كبرت*


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*ألقت قوات الأمن الوطنى بمحافظة الإسكندرية، بالتنسيق مع جهاز الأمن الوطنى بالسويس، القبض على القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين المتهم بالتحريض على العنف بمحافظة السويس الدكتور مجدى مصطفى الحلفاوى، الأستاذ بمعهد علوم البحار بالسويس، وذلك داخل إحدى الشقق السكنية بالإسكندرية كان مختبئا بداخلها.*​

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق ميدان النهضة تحسباً لمظاهرات أعضاء المحظورة*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:45

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب "المحظورة" يبدأون تظاهراتهم بجامعة الأزهر وضبط عناصر تحمل أسلحة*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:07

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط طبنجة و100 رصاصة داخل حقيبة مجهولة بمطار القاهرة*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:12 
ضبطت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولى اليوم الأربعاء, طبنجة و100 طلقة و4500 يورو
 داخل حقيبة بدون صاحب

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*هيئة المفوضين توصى بعدم قبول دعوى تطالب بتجنيد الإناث*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:14

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*يوقع الدكتور جلال السعيد، محافظ القاهرة، بروتوكول تعاون مع مؤسسة مصر الخير، لتحسين العملية التعليمية للتعليم الأساسى، بإنشاء 50 مدرسة جديدة، وذلك بحضور الدكتور على جمعة، رئيس مجلس الأمناء بالمؤسسة، فى قاعة الاجتماعات الكبرى بديوان عام محافظة القاهرة بعابدين، وبحضور عدد من قيادات المحافظة والمؤسسة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب المحظورة يحاولون اقتحام مبنى رئاسة جامعة الأزهر* 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:25 

يشهد مبنى رئاسة جامعة الأزهر محاولة عنيفة من طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، لاقتحامه

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*تركيب كاميرات مراقبة بمحطات "مترو" الشهداء والسادات والعتبة* 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:40 
*أعلن المهندس عبد الله فوزى، رئيس الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو، عن البدء فى تركيب كاميرات مراقبة فى محطات أنور السادات والشهداء والعتبة، كمرحلة أولى، حيث سيتم تعميم هذا المشروع على باقى المحطات تباعا.*

*وأضاف "فوزى" أنه من خلال هذه الكاميرات يتم متابعة المحطات، ورصد ما يحدث بها من أجل التعامل الفورى مع أى تجاوزات، أو أى أعمال تحاول استهداف الركاب أو تهديدهم، لافتا إلى أن التكلفة التقديرية للمحطات الثلاث الأولى تصل إلى حوالى 3 ملايين جنيه*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*طوارئ بمطار القاهرة لشحن 311.5 كيلو ذهب إلى كندا* 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:44​

*اتخذت سلطات قرية البضائع بمطار القاهرة الدولى، إجراءات مشددة لتأمين شحن 311,5 كجم سبائك ذهب قادمة من منجم السكرى فى طريقها إلى كندا لتنقيتها هناك، تمهيداً لبيعها بعد ذلك واقتسام ثمنها طبقاً لاتفاق الشركة مالكة المنجم والحكومة المصرية.*

*شحنة الذهب وصلت على طائرة "إير ألكان" من مرسى علم، ووضعت تحت حراسة بأرض المهبط، حيث تم شحنها داخل 17 طردا على طائرة الاتحاد المتجهة إلى كندا *

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى يحذر من صفحة على "فيس بوك" تنشر أكاذيب ضد الجيش*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:46

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب المحظورة يرشقون رئاسة جامعة الأزهر بالحجارة.. وسماع أصوات خرطوش*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:02

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يحتجزون رئيس جامعة الأزهر وموظفين بعد اقتحام المبنى* 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:20 
*اقتحم عدد من طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة مبنى إدارة الجامعة بعد تدمير جزء من جدار المبنى ، *
*وقاموا باحتجاز رئيس الجامعة وعدد من الموظفين الإداريين*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*تجار العبور يطالبون وزير التموين بالحد من ارتفاع أسعار تكلفة السلع*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:22
*طالب تجار سوق العبور، اللواء محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، خلال زيارته اليوم لسوق العبور للاطمئنان على أسعار الخضروات، والفاكهة وأسعارها، والتأكد من وصول السلعة الجيدة للمواطن البسيط، بضرورة إيجاد حل لارتفاع الأسعار، نظرًا لما يعانى منه المواطن البسيط، بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع أسعار التكلفة على التاجر، مما يؤدى إلى رفع سعر التكلفة على المواطن.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*واشنطن تايمز :  دعم أوباما للمحظورة يدفع بمصر لإحياء علاقتها مع روسيا*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:59 
*قالت صحيفة واشنطن تايمز الأمريكية، إن تحركات الرئيس الأمريكى أوباما نحو تخفيض العلاقات مع مصر، تدفع بالحكومة المصرية المؤقتة لإحياء العلاقات مع روسيا، معتبرة زيارة السفير المصرى السابق فى موسكو، هذا الأسبوع، للكرملين إشارة لواشنطن بشأن اهتمام القاهرة بالدب الروسى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*علاء الأسوانى للجارديان :  نحن فى حالة حرب والإخوان إرهابيون وفاشيون*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:12

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التغيير السلمى": "المحظورة" قد تستغل "محمد محمود" للضغط على السلطة*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:16 
*قال عصام الشريف، المنسق العام للجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى، إنه من الوارد جدًا أن تصبح ذكرى محمد محمود "فخًا" تحاول الجماعة المحظورة استغلاله، لتصدير العنف إلى الشارع، للضغط على السلطة والتفاوض معها.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحرية والعدالة : القبض على العريان لن يؤثر على نشاطنا*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:22

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*الإخوان تهاجم الدول الخليجية وتتهمها بالتسبب فى إسقاط مرسى*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:24

*زعمت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن الدول الخليجية لعبت دورًا رئيسيًا فى الإطاحة بحكمهم فى مصر، لافتة إلى أن ثورة 25 يناير 2011 كانت مثار استنكار من الدول العربية الخليجية، نتيجة للإطاحة بنظام حكم فاسد ورئيس مستبد طاغية. *

*وأضافت : "كان المتوقع أن يكون وصول الإسلاميين للسلطة محل ترحيب هذه الحكومات، باعتبارهم يعتبرون الإسلام مرجعيتهم العليا، وأنهم حماته وحماة مقدساته، وأن أخذ مصر بالوسائل العلمية الحديثة فى التقدم والنهضة وأسباب القوة فى مختلف المجالات والقضاء على الفساد والخروج من حظيرة الهيمنة الأمريكية، كل ذلك يصب فى مصلحة العالم العربى كله".*

*وتابع البيان: "الإسلاميون والمصريون عموما لم يفكروا فى تصدير الثورة خارج مصر، أو زعزعة استقرار أى نظام فى أية دولة، إلا أن هذه الحكومات ظنت أن الثورة يمكن أن تنتقل بالعدوى، أو الإيحاء، فاتخذت الموقف الخطأ، وناصبت الثورة والنظام الجديد فى مصر العداء.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التحالف الشعبى": غياب قيادات الإخوان يعرقل مبادرة الصلح "الحكومية"*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:31 
*قال عبد الغفار شكر، رئيس حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، إن مبادرة تصالح الدولة مع الإخوان، التى طرحتها الحكومة، لن تحقق أهدافها، مشيرا إلى أن قيادات الجماعة غير قادرة على اتخاذ قرار، خاصة أن أغلب أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد ومجلس شورى الجماعة هاربون أو فى السجون.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الإنقاذ": مبادرة الحكومة للمصالحة تفتح الباب لعودة الإخوان*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:28 
*وصف وحيد عبد المجيد، القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، المبادرة التى طرحها الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين، نائب رئيس الوزراء، للمصالحة مع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بأنها مبادرة عامة وموجهة لكل الأطراف، ولا نستطيع أن نسميها مبادرة صلح مع "جماعة الإخوان"، ولكنها تفتح الباب أمام عودتهم للساحة السياسية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*"مصر القوية" يستنكر سحب الميدالية الذهبية من بطل الكونغ فو*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:02 
*استنكر أحمد إمام، المتحدث باسم حزب مصر القوية، اﻹجراء التى تم اتخاذها مع البطل المصرى ﻻعب الكونغ فو محمد يوسف، من سحب لميداليته الذهبية، وشطبه من سجلات الرياضيين، ثم التحقيق معه فى المطار من جهات أمنية بسبب استخدامه شارة رابعة أثناء استلامه جائزته العالمية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*غدا.. لجنة انتخابات "الإنقاذ" تجتمع لمناقشة "النظام الانتخابى"*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:04

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الفضالى" يتهم "باسم يوسف" بتنفيذ مخطط "هدم الدولة"*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:07

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*كاتب إسرائيلى : الإخوان فى مصر يتعاملون بمنطق "ضربنى وبكى سبقنى واشتكى*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:22 
*قال الكاتب الإسرائيلى رؤوفين بركو، فى مقال له بصحيفة "يسرائيل هايوم" اليوم الأربعاء، حول الأوضاع الحالية فى مصر، إن جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" تتعامل فى مصر بمنطق المثل العربى الشهير "ضربنى وبكى سبقنى واشتكى"، فى إشارة إلى أعمال العنف التى ترتكبها عناصر الجماعة فى الشوارع المصرية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*"العبد" يجتمع بنوابه ويقرر التحفظ على مبنى إدارة جامعة الأزهر* 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:40 
عقد د. أسامة العبد، رئيس جامعة الأزهر، اجتماعا بنوابه منذ قليل، وأصدر قرارات بمنع
 الدخول والخروج من مبنى رئاسة جامعة الأزهر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*الببلاوى : سد النهضة يمكن أن يكون مصدر رخاء لدول حوض النيل*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:43​ 
*قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إن اجتماع اللجنة العليا لمياه النيل، اليوم الأربعاء، أكد على أن الاهتمام بمياه النيل هو جزء من الاهتمام بروح مصر، لافتا إلى أن الاجتماع كان تمهيدا لاجتماع اللجنة الثلاثية المقرر عقده بعد يومين بين مصر والسودان وأثيوبيا. *

*وأضاف الببلاوى فى مؤتمر صحفى بمجلس الوزراء أن مصر فى عالم كبير متداخل، وأى دولة لابد وأن تكون منفتحة على العالم، وأن الحكومة ترى أن سد النهضة يمكن أن يكون مصدر رخاء للدول المحيطة، خاصة وأن أثيوبيا ليست فقيرة فى المياه بل لديها فائض.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*تغيير مسار السيارات لحين انتهاء وقفة أمناء الشرطة بالدراسة*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:44

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخارجية : رئيس أوغندا أبدى تفهمه لما حدث فى مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:45 
*مرت شهور عدة على تعليق أنشطة مصر فى الاتحاد الأفريقى ورغم الزيارات المتعددة التى *
*قام بها الوفد الأفريقى برئاسة ألفا عمر كونارى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط منسق العلاقات بين التكفيريين وحماس وبحوزته مليون و150 ألف جنيه*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:47 
*تمكنت قوات الجيش الثاني الميداني من القبض علي منسق العلاقات بين العناصر الإرهابية التكفيرية في شمال سيناء وحركة حماس بقطاع غزة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*الطيران النمساوى يبدأ فى تسيير رحلات أسبوعية إلى الغردقة وشرم الشيخ* 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:50 
أعلنت خطوط الطيران النمساوية (أ وا) عن بدء تسيير رحلات أسبوعية مباشرة إلى 
مدينتى شرم الشيخ والغردقة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشادات واستياء شديد بين قيادات الإخوان بسجون طرة فور وصول العريان * 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:52
*نشبت مشادات كلامية وتراشق بالألفاظ بين قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"، المتواجدين بالمنطقة المركزية لسجون طرة بالمعادى منذ وصول الدكتور عصام العريان القيادى بالجماعة ونائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، إلى محبسه فجر اليوم الأربعاء، بسبب ضبطه، كما سادت حالة من الاستياء الشديد بين الجميع فور علمهم الخبر.*

*وبحسب مصدر أمنى مسئول فإن العريان تم إيداعه بسجن ليمان طرة بجوار القياديين صفوت حجازى ومحمد البلتاجى المودعين فى نفس السجن لتورطهما وآخرين فى قتل المتظاهرين أمام مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم والتحريض على العنف والمظاهرات.*

*وقال المصدر، إن إدارة السجون تسعى إلى الفصل بين قيادات الإخوان بعضهم البعض، لاسيما المتواجدون بنفس السجون من خلال تغيير أوقات التريض وأماكنها بالنسبة إليهم حرصا على عدم تقابلهم أو التقائهم خشية من أحداث فوضى والتخطيط لإدارة الجماعة والحزب من خلف الأسوار.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*إخوانى منشق : القبض على العريان جعل الجماعة تشعر بالإحباط*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:13 
*قال أحمد ربيع الغزالى القيادى الإخوانى المنشق، إن خبر القبض على الدكتور عصام العريان أثر تأثيراً كبيراً *
*فى التنظيم الإخوانى، لاسيما أن العريان أحد أبرز قيادات التنظيم التى كانت خارج السجن.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*سعد الدين إبراهيم :  أمريكا ستضغط على مصر بشكل مكثف قبل محاكمة مرسى*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:12 
*قال الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم مدير مركز ابن خلدون، إن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ستضغط بشكل *
*مكثف على **مصر قبل محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*صحيفة إسبانية: على باسم يوسف أن يعرف أن السيسى ليس مرسى*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:11 
*علقت صحيفة لاراثون الإسبانية على الحلقة الأولى من برنامج الإعلامى المصرى باسم يوسف قائلة*
* إن "جميع وسائل الإعلام فى مصر تحولت للهجوم على باسم يوسف بدعوى إهانة القوات المسلحة.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*إخوانى منشق : القبض على العريان لن يؤثر كثيراً على الجماعة* 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:07 
قال إسلام الكتاتنى القيادى الإخوانى المنشق، إن القبض على الدكتور عصام العريان القيادى البارز بالجماعة
 لن يؤثر كثيراً على التنظيم، نظراً لأن الجماعة تعتمد على الفكر المؤسسى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبس طبيب بشرى وأستاذ جامعى ضبط بحوزتهما منشورات إخوانية بالشرقية*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:08 
*أمر المستشار أحمد دعبس المحامى العام لنيابات جنوب الشرقية، اليوم بحبس قياديين بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، *
*ضبط بحوزتهما منشورات خاصة بتنظيم الإخوان، 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تدخل جامعة الأزهر لتفريق المتظاهرين وحماية المبنى* 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:12 
دخلت منذ قليل قوات الأمن مبنى جامعة الأزهر لتأمين المبنى ورئيس الجامعة ونوابه، بالإضافة 
إلى تفريق المتظاهرين من طلاب المحظورة الذين يحاصرون المبنى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى : الجيش الثانى يضبط 9 تكفيريين بالشيخ زويد والعريش*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:13

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تخطر العريان بإحالته للجنايات غيابيًا بأحداث البحر الأعظم*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:36 
*أعلن المستشار حاتم فاضل، رئيس نيابة قسم الجيزة، القيادى الإخوانى عصام العريان، بقرار إحالته إلى محكمة الجنايات*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*بلاغ من قدامى المحاربين ضد باسم يوسف لإساءته للمؤسسة العسكرية*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:39 
*تقدم الدكتور سمير صبرى المحامى المستشار القانونى للنقابة المستقلة للمتقاعدين العسكريين وقدامى المحاربين اليوم الأربعاء،*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن ينجح فى إخراج رئيس جامعة الأزهر بعد محاصرة الإخوان له*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:44 
*نجحت قوات الأمن فى تطويق مبنى جامعة الأزهر بعد دخولها من بوابتى الطب والتربية، وقاموا بإخراج رئيس الجامعة الدكتور أسامة العبد*

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتهاء مظاهرة "الطلاب المستقلين" بجامعة القاهرة*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:09 
*أنهى الطلاب المستقلون بجامعة حلوان، تظاهرهم اليوم داخل الحرم الجامعى مرددين هتافات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان،*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*الطيب يغادر المشيخة بعد إحباط محاولة طلاب المحظورة اقتحام المبنى*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:10 
غادر الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، مقر المشيخة بعد الانتهاء من أعماله

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يتصدى لمحاولة طلاب الإخوان اقتحام المشيخة والتحفظ على 11 منهم*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:14

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن يضبط أسلحة بيضاء مع المقبوض عليهم بمبنى رئاسة جامعة الأزهر*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:15

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*مدير أمن "الأزهر": القبض على 20 طالبًا وتسليم مراسل "الجزيرة" للشرطة*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:21

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*مستشار جامعة الأزهر: نستغيث بالرئيس والداخلية لوقف عنف الإخوان*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:26 
*طالب مصطفى عرجاوى، المستشار القانونى لجامعة الأزهر، *
*بضرورة وجود قوات أمن عند بوابات الجامعة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*نجاد البرعى : ما فعله طلاب الإخوان فى جامعة الأزهر "جريمة جنائية"* 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:35 
*قال المحامى الحقوقى نجاد البرعى، عضو المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان إن ما يفعله طلاب جماعة *
*الإخوان المحظورة فى جامعة الأزهر اليوم أقل ما يقال عنه إنه جريمة جنائية وأمر غير أخلاقى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*اقتحم طلاب جماعة الإخوان المبنى الإدارى لجامعة الأزهر، اليوم الأربعاء، *
*وحاصروا مكتب الدكتور أسامة العبد، رئيس الجامعة*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*مدير أمن القاهرة يتفقد جامعة الأزهر للاطمئنان على الحالة الأمنية*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:51

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التموين : زيادة أعداد منافذ المجمعات الاستهلاكية قريباً*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:54

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس جامعة الأزهر ردا على عنف الإخوان: لن يتم تعليق الدراسة أبدا *
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:00 
*أكد الدكتور أسامة العبد رئيس جامعة الأزهر أنه لن يتم تعليق الدراسة أبدا *
*بالجامعة رغم الظروف الحالية التى تشهدها.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*إحباط محاولة تفجير سيارة بالشيخ زويد*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:12 
*قالت مصادر وشهود عيان، إن قوات الأمن تمكنت من إحباط عملية تفجير سيارة مفخخة على طريق القوات الأمنية *
*أثناء عودتها على طريق الشيخ زويد، بمدخل مدينة الشيخ زويد*.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال رجل الأعمال محمد أبو العينين رئيس مجلس إدارة مجموعة شركات كليوباترا جروب، رئيس المجلس المصرى الأوروبى، إنه تعرض لاغتيال سياسى واجتماعى واقتصادى، وزورت مستندات لابتزاز أمواله واحتلال مصانعه بطريقة أو بأخرى.

وأضاف أبو العينين، على هامش اجتماع المجلس المصرى الأوروبى، بحضور السفير الروسى بمصر سيرجيكير بيتشينكو، أن "جماعة الإخوان عرضت 100 ألف جنيه على كل عامل حتى يحتجوا ويوقفوا مصانعى فى العين السخنة، والسفير الروسى على علم أنه تم حجز 10 فنيين إيطاليين بالمصانع، وألفوا لى اشتراكى بموقعة الجمل، وكانت تهمتى فى الموقعة بحسب التحقيقات أنى أرسلت لشخص 50 جنيها وعلبة كشرى، فحولونى للكسب غير المشروع، واستمرت اللجان لمدة 10 أشهر ولم تخرج بأى نتيجة".*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*شدد سيرجى كيربيتشينكو سفير روسيا بمصر، على أن جماعة الإخوان لازالت على القائمة السوداء ضمن ملفات الإرهاب العالمية فى روسيا، ونحن نثمن دور القيادة المصرية الجديدة فى محاربة الإرهاب.

جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع مجلس الأعمال المصرى الأوروبى اليوم الأربعاء رداً على سؤال للكاتب الكبير نبيل زكى، حول السر الغامض وراء زيارة الرئيس المخلوع محمد مرسى ومقابلته للرئيس الروسى فلاديمير بوتين، وهل بالفعل طلب تغيير وجهة النظر الروسية للجماعة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*السفير الروسى: 30يونيو ثورة.. وصحافتنا انخدعت بادعاءات إعلام أمريكا*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:51 
*أكد سيرجى كيربيتشينكو سفير روسيا بمصر، أن روسيا الاتحادية *
*لم تمنع أياً من مواطنيها من زيارة مصر*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*مركز المعلومات : عائدات قناة السويس ارتفعت فى أغسطس لـ455مليون دولار*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:40 
*ارتفعت عائدات قناة السويس، خلال شهر أغسطس 2013، إلى 455 مليون دولار، بحوالى 1.9% عن مستواها خلال *
*الشهر المناظر من العام السابق، وفقاً لمركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء*
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*"محلب" يتفقد أثار عنف عناصر "المحظورة" لمبنى الإدارة بجامعة الأزهر * 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:21 
*بدأ منذ قليل، المهندس إبراهيم محلب وزير الإسكان والمجتمعات العمرانية، جولة تفقدية لأثار العنف التى نتجت عن اقتحام عناصر طلاب "المحظورة" مبنى الإدارة بجامعة الأزهر وإحداث العديد من التلفيات به.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء رفع مخلفات وحطام اقتحام مبنى رئاسة جامعة الأزهر‎*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:27 
بدأ منذ قليل، عمال النظافة فى رفع المخلفات والحطام الناتج عن عملية اقتحام عناصر الإخوان 
لمبنى رئاسة جامعة الأزهر منذ صباح اليوم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*حافظ أبوسعدة :  اقتحام طلاب الإخوان لمكاتب جامعة الأزهر جريمة * 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:47 
أدان حافظ أبوسعدة، رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان، أعمال الشغب والتخريب التى 
قام بها طلاب الإخوان اليوم، فى جامعة الأزهر.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين، نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير التعاون الدولى، إن الحكومة المصرية تعى من طرفها أهمية المصالحة، *
*وإن من يرفض أو يماطل فى أى تفاهمات من شأنها تحقيق المصالحة والاستقرار للشعب المصرى حتى الآن هى قيادة الإخوان. *

*وأوضح الوزير، فى تصريحات خاصة،*
* أن الإجراءات الأمنية مع أهميتها وضرورتها فى تحقيق الأمن فى الشارع المصرى لن تكفى وحدها، *
*وإنما يجب أن يتواكب معها حل فى إطار سياسى يضع شروطا لمشاركة الأحزاب السياسية كلها دون إقصاء لأحد.*

*وأضاف الوزير أنه على جماعة الإخوان المحظورة أن تحدد هل تريد فعلا البقاء فى الساحة السياسية والاجتماعية المصرية، أم تواصل عمليات الاستنزاف المجتمعى التى تتواصل منذ 30 يونيه الماضى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*تصريح  دون  المستوي  من  أيادي  مرتعشه  في إداره  دوله  اللآدوله*
*ربنا  يستر  عليكي  يامصر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*عجوز روسى يتشاجر مع دب ضخم ويبقى على قيد الحياة*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 18:04 
تشاجر رجل بالغ من العمر 80 عاما من أهالى جمهورية قبردينو بلقاريا الروسية بشمال القوقاز، 
مع دب ضخم واجهه فى طريق جبلى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*خطة لتطوير ميدان المؤسسة وشارع عرابى بشبرا الخيمة * 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:07 
*أكد اللواء حسن ناجى، رئيس مدينة شبرا الخيمة، أن هناك خطة لتطوير ميدان المؤسسة وشارع أحمد عرابى *
*بشبرا الخيمة بشكل كامل من رصف ومرافق وإزالة تعديات وإعادة التنظيم وإعادة حركة النقل العام*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*اكتشف علماء فى معهد البحوث العلمية لطب المناعة فى مدينة نوفوسيبيرسك الروسية، مصلا ضد مرض السرطان*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*

*​
*وقفة بالشموع لأهالى ضحايا حادث الوراق بالكاتدرائية بالعباسية*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:16 
*نظم عدد من أهالى ضحايا كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالوراق، مساء اليوم، وقفة صامتة بالشموع *
*بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، للصلاة من أجل المصابين.*

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأهالى يحرقون صور باسم يوسف أمام سينما راديو*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:00 
*قام العشرات من الأهالى المشاركين بالوقفة أمام سينما راديو، اعتراضا على ما قدمه الإعلامى*
*باسم يوسف، فى الحلقة الماضية من برنامجه "البرنامج"، بإحراق صورة باسم يوسف*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياسر برهامى : ثمرة مظاهرات الإخوان كراهية الناس للمشروع الإسلامى*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:16

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*دخل البابا تواضروس الثانى الكاتدرائية ليلقى عظته الأسبوعية*
* بعد أن قام بتطيب رفاة الأنبا رويس.
*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياسر برهامى : ثمرة مظاهرات الإخوان كراهية الناس للمشروع الإسلامى*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:16​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعرضت محافظة السويس مساء اليوم الأربعاء لموجة من البرق والأمطار الرعدية فى ظاهرة لم تتعرض لها السويس من قبل فى مثل هذا التوقيت من العام.
وقال خبراء الأرصاد بأن الظاهرة تنذر بشتاء مختلف على السويس رغم جوها الصحراوى القارى .
طلب اللواء العربى السروى محافظ السويس تجهيز السيارات والمعدات ورفع حالة الطوارئ فى حالة هطول أمطار غزيرة *
*
التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

* عاجل ... وزارة الخارجية : انقاذ 9 مصريين من اجمالي 60 مفقودا بالصحراء الليبية

*​*
نشر: 30/10/2013 6:04 م – ​**التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

أكتوبر 2013 - 6:16 م 





مخبأ عصام العريان ​ 
*العقار رقم 86 في المنطقة الرابعة بالحي الأول بالتجمع الخامس هو الذي شهد الفصل الأخير من المطاردة.*
*هنا كان يختبىء القيادي بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية للجماعة، الملاحق من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية، والذي تم القاء القبض عليه في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بعد عشرات المحاولات الأمنية الفاشلة.*
*هناك صعوبة في التوصل الى مكان العقار، فالمنطقة تحت الانشاء، ولا يوجد بها سوى عدد قليل جدا من حراس العقارات. أحد هؤلاء الحراس قال: تبحثون عن المكان اللي اتقبض فيه على عصام العريان؟، ثم ارشدنا إلى الاتجاه المخالف.*
*لم يكن هناك سوى عامل يغير «كالون» الباب الرئيسي للفيللا. نفى علمه بوجود «العريان» بالعقار طيلة الفترة السابقة، ورفض الإفصاح عن أي معلومات بخصوص مالك الشقة. أضاف أن أحدا من سكان الشقق في هذه الفيللا لم يكن يعلم بوجود العريان، بدليل أنهم طلبوا منه تغيير «الكالون الرئيسي وكل كالونات الشقق».*
*حكى العامل أن قوات الامن المركزي وقوات العمليات الخاصة التابعة لوزارة الداخلية ظهرت أمام العقار فجأة، وأن عملية القبض على العريان لم تستغرق وقتا كبيرا، ولم تحدث أي محاولات للمقاومة، «لأن قوات الامن أحسنت التصرف».*
*أخيرا قال الشاهد الوحيد إن سكان العقار قد غادروا المبنى بعد إلقاء القبض على العريان، «لأنهم كلهم في حالة نفسية سيئة».*
*وظهر حارس الفيللا وقبل أي سؤال أو جواب، طلب منا مغادرة الموقع فورا، ورفض التقاط الصور، وقال إن «صحفيين كتير ظهروا هنا، لكن ممنوع أتكلم معاهم أو أسيبهم يصوروا. ما فيش معلومات أكتر من اللي بيقوله التلفزيون».*

*الشروق*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*حسام عيسى: لن أسمح للشرطة دخول الحرم الجامعى ولا لعودة "الحرس"*
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:18 
قال الدكتور حسام عيسى، وزير التعليم العالى، أرفض عودة الحرس الجامعى 
كونه مكسبا ديمقراطيا لا يمكن التراجع عنه

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياتري هاتواجه الأرهاب داخل الجامعه إزاي يا د. حسام !!*​ 
*ولا مستني تشوف قتلي جوا الحرم الجامعي *​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

​*أحمد زكى بدر :  إلغاء الحرس كان بداية التآمر على الجامعات*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*"قانونية االمحظورة": محمد مرسى سيدافع عن نفسه خلال محاكمته*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 03:35
*قال محمد السيسى عضو اللجنة القانونية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن هناك مشاكل تقابل فريق الدفاع عن *
*الرئيس المعزول **محمد مرسى، حيث إن هناك عدداً من أعضاء اللجنة مطلوبين من قبل الأمن،*
*مما قد يجعلهم لا يحضرون أولى جلسات المحاكمة.*
 
*وأضاف أن مرسى هو من سيدافع عن نفسه، خاصة أنه كان نائباً سابقاً بمجلس الشعب، **ويعلم جيداً القانون المصرى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*واشنطن بوست : إدارة أوباما تسعى لإيجاد مخرج تشريعى لاستمرار مساعدة مصر*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 01:33 
*ذكرت صحيفة واشنطن بوست، أن إدارة الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما طالبت الكونجرس بإيجاد مخرج تشريعى لاستمرار *
*المساعدات الموجهة لمصر، التى وصفتها الصحيفة فى تقريرها بالحاسمة للمصالح الأمريكية فى المنطقة. *
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط 10 من طلاب "المحظورة" خلال أحداث العنف بجامعة الزقازيق بالشرقية*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:46 
*ألقى الأمن الجامعى بجامعة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية، القبض على 10 من الطلاب المتسببين فى أحداث العنف التى شهدتها الجامعة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 18 من أعضاء "المحظورة" بالمنصورة بكفالة ألف جنيه*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:40 
قضت محكمة جنايات المنصورة بإخلاء سبيل 18 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان بينهم 6 من القيادات، بكفالة ألف جنيه

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس نادى أعضاء هيئة تدريس جامعة الأزهر يطالب بعودة الحرس الجامعى*

الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 00:22

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*منسق حركة الحسينى أبو ضيف: سنطالب بضم بديع والشاطر لمتهمى الاتحادية*

الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 23:49

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير الرى: 30 ألف حالة تعدٍ على مياه النيل خلال هذا العام * 
الأربعاء، 30 أكتوبر 2013 - 22:55 
أكد وزير الرى الدكتور محمد عبد المطلب، أن الوزارة تتعامل بكل جدية مع المخالفات المائية، التى بلغ عددها 30 ألف محضر تعدٍ على مياه النيل، خلال هذا العام فقط، مشيراً إلى أن التعديات على أراضى ومياه النيل يؤثر بالسلب على المياه فى مصر.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*منع المفتشين الدوليين من الوصول إلى موقعين للأسلحة الكيميائية فى سوريا بسبب مخاوف أمنية 

ذكرت صحيفة الديلى تليجراف أن مخاوف أمنية منعت مفتشى الأمم المتحدة من الوصول إلى اثنين من مواقع الأسلحة الكيميائية السورية التى يبلغ مجملها 23 موقعا، والمتفق على تفكيكها.
*
*قالت منظمة حظر الأسلحة الكيميائية، إنها فحصت 21 موقعا حتى 27 أكتوبر الجارى، إذ أن زيارة الموقعين الآخرين تنطوى على خطر كبير على المفتشين، بسبب استمرار الصراع العنيف داخل البلاد بين الحكومة وقوات التمرد.

وقال الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كى مون، إن سوريا تواصل تلبية الهدف مع اقتراب الموعد النهائى لتدمير معدات إنتاج الأسلحة الكيميائية لديها، والمقرر فى 1 نوفمبر المقبل. 

إن القضاء على جميع الأسلحة الكيميائية السورية سينتهى فى 30 يونيو، 2014. *
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأمن الوطنى يضبط متفجرات وأحزمة ناسفة بالمنطقة الصناعية بأكتوبر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*رئيس جامعة المنوفية يوقف 16 أستاذا ينتمون للمحظورة 3 شهور عن العمل* 
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 05:05 
*قال الدكتور صبحى غينم رئيس جامعة المنوفية، إنه سيتم إحالة16عضوا من أعضاء هيئة التدريس إلى التحقيق، *
*طبقا لنص المادة رقم (106) من قانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم (49) لسنة 197.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على متهم باقتحام قسم بئر العبد وبحوزته صور لمواقع شرطية*

الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 08:09

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*مفتى الجمهورية يستنكر اقتحام عناصر تخريبية لجامعة الأزهر والمشيخة *

الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 09:04

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزير التنمية المحلية: بدء تطوير 45 منطقة عشوائية منها 15 بالجيزة* 
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:07 
أعلن اللواء عادل لبيب وزير التنمية المحلية، أنه خلال الأسبوع القادم سيتم البدء فى تطوير 45 منطقة عشوائية منها 15 منطقة بالجيزة و30 بالقاهرة بتكلفة مليار جنيه، لافتا إلى أنه تم إسناد المشروع للقوات المسلحة وأضاف أن تكلفة تطوير كافة العشوائيات بالجمهورية تصل إلى 7 مليارات جنيه.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تواصل حملتها بشمال سيناء وتضبط عناصر إرهابية* 
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 10:30 
ضبطت الأجهزة الأمنية بشمال سيناء مجموعة من العناصر الإرهابية المسلحة المشتبه فى 
تورطهم فى الاعتداء على القوات والمنشآت الأمنية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تغلق ميدان النهضة تحسبًا لمظاهرات أعضاء المحظورة* 
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:11 
أغلقت قوات الجيش والشرطة ميدان النهضة، والشارع المؤدى إلى حديقة الحيوان، تحسباً للمظاهرات التى 
دعت لها، أمس، جماعة الإخوان المحظورة.
اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية: العنف يعيق العملية الديمقراطية فى مصر*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:12 
شددت الخارجية الأمريكية على أن العنف يعيق العملية الديمقراطية في مصر، و قالت على صفحتها الرسمية على موقع تويتر: " العنف 
يعيق العملية الديمقراطية في مصر كما يعيق قدرة المصريين على إحراز تقدم وبطبيعة الحال انتعاشهم الاقتصادي".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*نبيل فهمى :  نحترم تطلعات دول حوض النيل ونعمل لضمان أمننا المائى*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:20 
*قال الدكتور نبيل فهمى وزير الخارجية إن الإستراتيجية المصرية فى منطقة حوض النيل تمثل جانبًا من التوجه المصرى *
*الجديد نحو القارة، يضاف إليها مسألة ضمان الأمن المائى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء الجلسة الرابعة المغلقة لـ"الخمسين" وتغيب "الاحتياط"*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:47 
*بدأت منذ قليل الجلسة الرابعة المغلقة للجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور برئاسة عمرو موسى، لاستكمال المناقشة *
*والتصويت على باقى المواد الخاصة بباب الحقوق والحريات، بدءا بمناقشة مواد الصحافة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بحجز 27 من طلاب المحظورة فى اشتباكات جامعة الأزهر*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:57 
أمرت نيابة ثان مدينة نصر، برئاسة المستشار حسين شديد، اليوم الخميس، بحجز 27 من طلاب المحظورة، 
المتهمين فى أحداث اشتباكات جامعة الأزهر، التى وقعت أمس الأربعاء

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*القبض على وكيل "تربية الإسكندرية" لتحريضه على العنف*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 11:59 
ألقت مباحث الإسكندرية، برئاسة اللواء ناصر العبد، بالتنسيق مع الأمن المركزى والأمن الوطنى، القبض على 
محمود أحمد أحمد الإبيارى، 59 سنة أستاذ بكلية التربية جامعة الإسكندرية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*"المحامين" :  لم نتلق طلبات من أجانب للدفاع عن مرسى وقيادات المحظورة*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:05 
أكد خالد أبو كريشة، عضو مجلس النقابة العامة للمحامين، ومقرر لجنة الحريات، أن النقابة لم تتلق أية طلبات من
محامين غير مصريين للدفاع عن الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## soul & life (31 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *"المحامين" :  لم نتلق طلبات من أجانب للدفاع عن مرسى وقيادات المحظورة*
> الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:05
> أكد خالد أبو كريشة، عضو مجلس النقابة العامة للمحامين، ومقرر لجنة الحريات، أن النقابة لم تتلق أية طلبات من
> محامين غير مصريين للدفاع عن الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى
> *اليوم السابع*​





:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6: هو منتظر حد يتطوع ويدافع عنه


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*بلاغ ضد ابنة خيرت الشاطر لمطالبتها الكونجرس التدخل للإفراج عن والدها*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:13 
تقدم د. سمير صبرى المحامى ببلاغه الثانى لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا ضد عائشة خيرت الشاطر لمطالبتها بالتدخل الأجنبى 
والإفراج عن المحبوسين احتياطيا من جماعة الإخوان المحظورة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضبط إرهابى بالجيزة هدد بإحراق البلاد قبل محاكمة "مرسى"* 
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 12:38 
أفاد مصدر أمنى، أن ضباط الإدارة العامة للمرور بالجيزة ألقوا القبض على إرهابى يلقب بـ"أبو خالد" هدد بإحراق
البلاد والقيام بأعمال تخريبية قبل محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*طلاب تحويلات الثانوية السودانية يحاولون اقتحام أبواب "التعليم العالى"*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:05 
بدأ طلاب التحويلات بالثانوية السودانية المحتشدين أمام وزارة التعليم العالى بترديد هتاف 
"عايزين ندخل..عايزين ندخل" وطرق الأبواب بالحجارة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*مد الحكم فى اتهام 3 ضباط أمن دولة بتعذيب 5 مواطنين لـ 28 نوفمبر*

الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال موفد التليفزيون المصرى محمد علوى، إن الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية وقطاع الأمن الوطنى عثروا على 18 قنبلة F1, و6مدافع هاون ومنصة اطلاق صواريخ فى مخزن ببلبيس.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تعزم على إتخاذ قرار إحالة إمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين للمحاكمة في التحريض على العنف
*
10/31/2013 3:21 PM​​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*تلقى محمد ابوتريكة نجم الأهلى ومنتخب مصر دعوة للمشاركة فى مباراة ودية خيرية لصالح مرضى السرطان فى نيجيريا بالإضافة إلى حضور حفل غداء يحضره رئيس الدولة. يذكر ان ابوتريكة سبق وشارك فى اكثر من مباراة خيرية مع نجوم العالم مثل مباراة فريقى رونالدو وزين الدين زيدان*

*الدستور الاصلى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*طوارئ بالمطار يوم محاكمة الرئيس المعزول*
*أعلن اللواء علاء علي مدير أمن مطار القاهرة الدولي رفع درجة الاستعدادات وتكثيف الإجراءات الأمنية علي مداخل مطار القاهرة والطرق المؤدية إليه الاثنين المقبل 4 نوفمبر ، لمواجهة أي محاولات للتظاهر في محيط المطار أو التسلل إليه أثناء محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي وتزامنا مع دعوة جماعة الإخوان للتظاهر*​ 
*اونا* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكدت مصادر خاصة أن الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي قام خلال الساعات الماضية بإدعاء إصابته بمرض في القلب حتى يتجنب ترحيله إلى مقر المحاكمة يوم 4 نوفمبر المقبل.

وأوضحت المصادر أن مرسي مصاب بحالة هستيريا مع اقتراب موعد عرضه للمحاكمة، وأنه تم توفير طاقم طبي له بعد ادعائه إصابته بآلام في القلب وثبت أنه مجرد ادعاء منه.*
*مصراوى* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*امرأة تلد أثناء نومها*
*دخلت امرأة بريطانية في الخامسة والعشرين من العمر المخاض اثناء نومها، واستيقظت لترى رأس مولودها وهو يخرج من بطنها.*
*وقالت صحيفة “ميل أون صندي “اليوم الأحد إن، سارة بيرسون، استيقظت في المنزل الذي تعيش فيه بمدينة بارنسلي وابلغت زوجها غرايم سميث أنها “شعرت بشيء غريب لكنها أدركت أن طفلها، الذي اسمته لاحقاً تشارلي، كان يستعد للظهور للمرة الأولى إلى العالم”.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*حذرت دراسة طبية من أن جرى المرأة بالكعب العالى سعيا للحاق بالأوتوبيس والوقوف لوقت طويل فى وسائل النقل العام يضرب بركبتيها مدى الحياة *​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*معدل جرائم الاغتصاب ازداد في السنوات الـ 10 الأخيرة في باكستان، لا سيما في ظل انتشار معتقدات خاطئة بين بعض الرجال تفيد بأنه من الممكن علاج المصابين بنقص المناعة (الإيدز) في حال ممارسة الجنس مع عذراء.*

*وكالات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التموين" تعلن الأسعار الاسترشادية الجديدة للخضروات والفاكهة*

*الأسعار تتضمن أن يتراوح سعر كيلو الطماطم من2 جنيه ونصف إلى 3 جنيهات ونصف، وكيلو البطاطس من 4 جنيهات ونصف إلى 5 جنيهات ونصف، والبصل الأحمر من 2 جنيه ونصف إلى 3 جنيهات، والبصل الذهبى الأصفر من 2 جنيه و75 قرشا إلى 3 جنيهات و25 قرشا، والكوسة من2 جنيه إلى 2 جنيه ونصف، والفاصوليا من 2 جنيه إلى 2 جنيه ونصف، والباذنجان الرومى من جنيه إلى جنيه ونصف، والباذنجان العروس من جنيه ونصف إلى 2جنيه، والباذنجان الأبيض من جنيه ونصف إلى 2جنيه، والجزر الأصفر بدون عرش من جنيه ونصف إلى 2 جنيه، والخيار البلدى من جنيه إلى جنيه ونصف، والخيار الصوب من 2 جنيه إلى 2 جنيه ونصف، والفلفل الرومى من جنيه ونصف إلى 2 جنيه ونصف، والملوخية من جنيه واحد إلى جنيه ونصف، والفلفل الشطة الحامى من جنيه ونصف إلى 2جنيه، والقلقاس من 4جنيهات إلى 4جنيهات ونصف، والبطاطا من جنيه إلى جنيه ونصف. 

وأشار إلى أن أسعار الفاكهة تتضمن أن يتراوح سعر كيلو البرتقال أبو صرة من 2جنيه إلى 2 جنيه ونصف، والعنب الأحمر الرومى من 3جنيهات إلى 4جنيهات، والجوافة من 2جنيه و25 قرشا إلى 3جنيهات و25 قرشا، والبلح الزغلول من 3جنيهات إلى 4جنيهات، والبلح السمانى من جنيه ونصف إلى 2جنيه ونصف، والموز البلدى بأنواعه من 4جنيهات ونصف إلى 6جنيهات، والرومان من 3جنيهات إلى 4جنيهات.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من ضبط مصنع للمتفجرات والأحزمة الناسفة بالمنطقة الصناعية بـ6 أكتوبر كانت معدة للاستخدام خلال محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، الاثنين المقبل.
وتم التحفظ على 57 كيلو من المتفجرات و141 حزامًا ناسفًا، وأكثر من طن من النترات التى تستخدم فى صنع المتفجرات.

الوفد *​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

* الجيش يقبض على أمين تنظيم التكفير والهجرة بسيناء ويضبط 36 إرهابيا*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:12 
*واصلت عناصر التأمين التابعة للقوات المسلحة ضرباتها الأمنية الناجحة، لاقتلاع جذور الإرهاب من سيناء، *
*وتمكنت من القبض على المدعو "عبد الفتاح حسن حسين سالم*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*تدمير 9 بيارات و3 أنفاق برفح فى حملة أمنية بشمال سيناء*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:16 
واصلت قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء، اليوم، حملتها الأمنية الموسعة بمناطق جنوب وغرب العريش ومحيط مدينة 
الشيخ زويد، والشريط الحدودى مع قطاع غزة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*البحرية الليبية توقف مركبا مصريا على متنه شحنة من المخدرات*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:17 
تمكنت البحرية الليبية العاملة على متن الزورق "المرقب" التابع لقاعدة طبرق البحرية، من القبض على مركب مصرية داخل 
المياه الإقليمية تسمى "بركة أبوسعيد" تقل 11 شخصا بينهم خمسة ليبيين وستة مصريين، وتحمل شحنة مخدرات.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*جامعة الأزهر : الخسائر تقدر بأكثر من عشرة ملايين ولا تعليق للدراسة*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 14:59 
أكد بيان جامعة الأزهر، أن الخسائر المبدئية لأحداث الأمس تقدر بأكثر من عشرة ملايين جنيه، مشيرا 
إلى أن الدراسة لن تتعطل ولا يوجد حديث عن تعليقها
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*"بيت العائلة" يطلق حسابا بنكيا لإعادة إعمار دور العبادة* 
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:01 
أعلن الدكتور على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية الأسبق، عن مبادرة جديدة تحت رعاية بيت العائلة المصرية ورجال الأعمال،
باسم صندوق الإعمار لدور العبادة المصرية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*محمد الأمين: جمعنا 75 مليونا من 12 رجل أعمال لإعمار دور العبادة*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:12 
*قال رجل الأعمال محمد الأمين مالك قنوات cbc إنهم نجحوا فى جمع 75 مليون جنيه *
*من 12 رجل أعمال*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*فصل طالب بجامعة القاهرة شهرا لاعتدائه على "المفتى السابق"*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:38 
أصدر مجلس التأديب المنعقد بكلية التخطيط العمرانى، بجامعة القاهرة، قرارا بفصل الطالب 
محمد الشيخ، بكلية التخطيط العمرانى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*بدء التحقيق مع الطلاب المحولين لمجلس التأديب بـ"دار علوم" القاهرة*

الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 15:52

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبس 14 طالبًا فى واقعة محاولة اقتحام مبنى مشيخة الأزهر 15يومًا *
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:05 
قررت نيابة الجمالية برئاسة المستشار حاتم البنا، اليوم الخميس، حبس 14 طالبًا 15 يومًا 
فى واقعة الاعتداء على مبنى مشيخة الأزهر،
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*"التعليم": ارتفاع حالات الإصابة بالغدة النكافية لـ300 طالب*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:18 
أكد تقرير غرفة عمليات وزارة التربية والتعليم، لمتابعة سير العملية التعليمية بالمحافظات، أن عدد 
حالات الإصابة بمرض الغدة النكافية بين الطلاب ارتفع ليصل إلى 300 حالة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*"أمن الدولة" تدرس حظر النشر فى اتهام "مرسى" بالتخابر مع جهات أجنبية*

الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:47

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنباء عن ضبط القيادى الإخوانى "أبو شريفة" بمطار الأقصر*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 16:58 
أفادت مصادر ورود أنباء عن ضبط القيادى الإخوانى بمحافظة الأقصر مصطفى أبو شريفة، 
عضو مجلس الشورى السابق عن جماعة الإخوان المحظورة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترحيل 9 مصريين مهاجرين غير شرعيين ضلوا طريقهم بصحراء ليبيا للقاهرة*

الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:28


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجدى يعقوب ينفى تعرضه لوعكة صحية ويشارك فى جلسة "الخمسين"* 
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 13:09







*حضر الدكتور مجدى يعقوب جراح القلب الشهير ونائب رئيس لجنة الخمسين، إلى مقر مجلس الشورى للمشاركة فى اجتماع الجلسة المغلقة لاستئناف مناقشة مواد باب الحقوق والحريات بالدستور والتصويت عليه.*
*ونفى يعقوب فى تصريحات للمحررين البرلمانيين تعرضه لأى وعكة صحية أو دخوله المستشفى كما تردد خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية.*
*وقال يعقوب ضاحكا "انتوا عايزينى أموت ولا إيه الحمد لله أنا كويس وبخير وبشارك فى عملية كتابة الدستور".*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*حمدالله  ع  السلامه  يادكتور  مجدي  .. كنت  متوقعا  كذب الخبر  الذي  أشيع  عنك .. ولذا  لم  أنشره  .. أنتظارا  للتيقن  منه .. ولثقتي في  أن  الله  لازم  يقف  بجانبك .. لأنك  خير  من  يمثلنا  في  التحاور مع  الآخرين .. بمحبتك  وتفانيك  في  عملك  مع  عدم  توجيه  أساءات  للآخر رغم  عملقتك  في مجالك .. وليت  صغار  الأطباء  يسيرون  علي  دربك     *​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعضاء بـ المحظورة وشقيق مرسى يجمعون الأموال لإحداث الفوضى.. *
*وأم أيمن تجتمع مع أخوات الأزهر لإشعال الجامعات*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*أطلق مجهولون النار، على أمين شرطة ومواطن، على الحدود الليبية، *
*أثناء مطاردة متسللين على الجانب الليبي.*​

10/31/2013 5:26 PM​ 
*بوابة الفجر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*انخفض الدولار أمام الجنيه المصري بشكل طفيف، ليبلغ سعره 6.8892 جنيه للشراء، و6.9193 جنيه للبيع.

مصراوي*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*النيابة تعاين تلفيات جامعة المنصورة إثر اشتباكات الإخوان والمستقلين *

الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 17:39

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصادر سلفية تنفى مشاركة "الحوينى"و"حسان"و"يعقوب" بمظاهرات 4 نوفمبر*
 
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:30

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*صوت انفجار ضخم بمنطقة المزارع وإطلاق نار على قسم العريش*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:18 
قال شهود من الأهالى، إنهم سمعوا صوت انفجار ضخم قبل قليل بمنطقة المزارع 
جنوب العريش بمحافظة جنوب سيناء.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*إصابة 2 من طاقم سيارة إسعاف فى إطلاق نيران جنوب العريش*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:59 
وصل إلى مستشفى العريش العام، مصابون من طاقم سيارة إسعاف، إثر تعرضهم لإطلاق نيران 
مجهولة أثناء تحرك السيارة على طريق مطار العريش
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*"تمرد": نوافق على ما أقرته "الخمسين" بشأن مادة التظاهر*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 21:14 
أكد حسن شاهين، عضو المكتب السياسى لحركة تمرد، أن الحركة توافق على مادة التظاهر التى
خرجت عن لجنة الخمسين المعبرة عن إرادة الشعب.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*وقفة لضحايا حكم الإخوان بطلعت حرب للمطالبة بالقصاص*
الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 20:08 
*تظاهر عدد من أعضاء حركة ضحايا حكم الإخوان، مساء اليوم، الخميس بميدان طلعت حرب بوسط *
*القاهرة، للمطالبة بالقصاص للشهداء والتنديد بإهانة المؤسسة العسكرية*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*"القوى الثورية": حظر الأحزاب على أساس دينى يُعلى قيمة المواطنة*

الخميس، 31 أكتوبر 2013 - 19:37

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*ربنا  يستر  علي  أخبار  هذا  اليوم*
*وهو  قادر  أن  يمد  يده  ويفتح  القلوب  والعقول *
*ويمنحها  سلاما  من  عنده  ليملأ  به  أرجاء *
*منطقتنا  العربيه  جمعاء  وليس*
*مصرنا  الحبيبه  فقط   *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*ينشر الدستور أسعار الذهب، اليوم الجمعة 1 نوفمبر.*
 





​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

بالتزامن مع دعوات المحظورة للتظاهر..

*الجيش الثالث يعزز تواجده بمحيط قناة السويس ونفق أحمد حمدى*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:01
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*انهار اليوم جزء جديد من قصر مكرم عبيد باشا وهو الواجهة الجانبية للقصر بالكامل والذي يعد أحد أهم القصور ذات الطابع المتميز بالصعيد.
*​*
**وكان " الأهرام " قد حذر فى تقريرا نشر الجمعة الماضية من تحول القصر إلى ركام وأنقاض لتحدث الكارثة خلال أيام فقط لتسقط الواجهة الأمامية للقصر مما تسبب فى تحطم السور الحديدى نتيجة للانهيار الذي احدث هزة بميدان مديرية الأمن يأتي ذلك بعد تحذير الأهرام من تعرض القصر لمؤامرة امام أعين الدولة لهدمة بعد الامساك قبل أيام بجراكن بنزين لحرق القصر من قبل مدعين لشرائه لهدمة وبناء برج سكني مكانه .*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مخابرات قطرخصصت 30مليارا لتصعيد مظاهرات الجامعات بمصر*
 
*كشف مصدر سيادي للدستور، أنه عثر مع أحد طلبة الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر على مخطط من قبل المخابرات القطرية والتركية لتصعيد المظاهرات والعمليات الإرهابية فى الجامعات وأسامي الجامعات التى عثرت فى المخطط "الأزهر وعين شمس والقاهرة وحلوان".*

*وأضاف، أن المبلغ المرصود للمظاهرات يقدر بقيمة 30 مليار جنيه مصري من أجل تصعيد المظاهرات فى كافة محافظات مصر.*
*موضحا ، أن المخطط اشتمل على استهداف مدن شرق وغرب القناة وخاصة يوم 4 نوفمبر القادم يوم محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.*

*وتابع المصدر: إن المخطط الذي وجدته الأجهزة الأمنية يحتوى على أهم الأماكن التى ستنطلق منها مظاهرات أنصار المعزول يوم 4 نوفمبر القادم يوم محاكمة الرئيس المعزول، ومن المقرر أن تنطلق المظاهرات بدءا من الساعة 12 ظهرا من أمام كل من ميدان رمسيس وميدان الجيزة وجامعة القاهرة وجامعة الأزهر ومسجد الفتح ومسجد الاستقامة ومسجد آل رشدان ودار الأوبرا.*
*واختتم المصدر تصريحاته للدستور قائلا: إن هناك إجراءات أمنية مكثفة من أجل أن يخرج يوم محاكمة المعزول دون أي خسائر أو اضطرابات.* ​​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى سرية تامة .. باسم يوسف يغادر القاهرة إلى أبوظبي*
*
*​*
11/1/2013 10:13 AM​**الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*توقع خبراء الأرصاد الجوية أن يسود، اليوم، الجمعة، طقس لطيف على السواحل الشمالية معتدل على باقى *
*الأنحاء نهارًا بارد ليلاً، كما تقل الرؤية في الشبورة المائية الكثيفة صباحًا على السواحل الشمالية *
*ومناطق من الوجه البحرى والقاهرة ومدن القناة*.

*فيتـــــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*أغلقت قوات الجيش، صباح اليوم الجمعة، مداخل ميدان التحرير بالأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية، وتمركزت المدرعات بكثافة شديدة فى جميع الطرق المؤدية للميدان، حيث تواجدت 3 مدرعات فى شارع محمد محمود، و3 فى طلعت حرب، و4 مدرعات بمدخل الميدان من اتجاه كوبرى قصر النيل، وحوالى 7 مدرعات فى عبد المنعم رياض، 4 بميدان سيمون بوليفار.
*
*كما تواجدت 7 مدرعات تابعة للجيش، و4 مصفحات تابعة لقوات العمليات الخاصة فى نهاية كوبرى قصر النيل ومحيط مترو الأوبرا.
*
*و انتشرت قوات الأمن المركزى، وقوات العمليات الخاصة بكثافة شديدة بمحيط التحرير، وطلعت حرب، وعبد المنعم رياض، وسيمون بوليفار، جاء ذلك لمنع دخول أى متظاهرين للميدان. *


​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*«السواحل.. قرية الإرهاب بدمياط».. النقاب والجلباب القصير الزى الرسمى للأهالى.*

*لم تكن الخلية التكفيرية التي ألقت قوات الأمن بالتنسيق مع جهاز الأمن الوطني بدمياط القبض عليها منذ أيام قليلة، هي الخلية الوحيدة الموجودة بقرية السواحل بمحافظة دمياط.*

*فالقرية التي تتبع مركز كفر سعد وتحظى بموقع مترامي على أطراف دمياط، كانت منذ بداية تسعينيات القرن الماضي بؤرة لتجمع أعضاء جماعة "التكفير والهجرة"، وعدد قليل من أعضاء جماعتي "السنة المحمدية" و"دعوة الحق" السلفيتين، حتى إنها كانت تلقب بين أوساط الدمايطة بـ"قرية الإرهاب".*

*"فيتو"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*10ملثمين يطلقون النار على فندق بشارع الهرم ويفرون هاربين
*الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:52
​
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*عودة أزمة نقص أنابيب البوتاجاز بالشرقية.. وسعرها يصل لـ 25 جنيهًا*

*الشروق*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*كيري يعترف للمرة الأولى بتورط أمريكا في التجسس على حلفائها.. *
*ويؤكد: ذهبنا بعيدا جدا ولن نكرر ذلك *

*الاهرام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*أذاعت قناة النهار الفضائية، بيانًا عبر شاشتها، للاعتذار إلى المستشار مرتضى منصور، مؤكدة أنها «تنأى بنفسها عن أي إساءة قد صدرت عبر شاشتها له». *
*
وأكدت القناة، مساء أمس الخميس، أن شبكة النهار تجدد احترامها للمستشار مرتضى منصور ولكل المواطنين المصريين، *​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*حذرت السفارة الأمريكية لدى مصر رعاياها من مغبة المظاهرات المحتمل القيام بها اليوم "الجمعة"، وذلك في ضوء محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، وطالبت موظفيها بالحد من تحركاتهم في مناطق سكنهم اعتبارا من الساعة الواحدة ظهرا.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*قالت عزة الخرف، القيادية بجماعة الإخوان "المحظورة"، وعضو مجلس الشعب السابق عن حزب الحرية والعدالة، المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ"أم ايمن"، إن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، قد تتم تصفيته وهو في طريقه للمحكمة، يوم 4 نوفمبر المقبل *

*الوفــــــد *
الجمعة ١ نوفمبر ٢٠١٣ - ٢٩: ٠٨ ص​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدأت شركة (أيديسون كويست أوف شور) الأمريكية مفاوضات مع قراصنة اختطفوا بحارين أمريكيين من على متن سفينة تابعة لها قبالة السواحل النيجيرية منذ أكثر من أسبوع، بهدف دفع فدية للخاطفين وإطلاق سراح البحارين.*


*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصادر: مجموعات انتحارية إخوانية تستعد لتنفيذ عمليات تفجيرية يوم محاكمة المعزول*

*الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*موقع فرنسي : الإخوان دبروالاستخدام"كلاب" كقنابل ضد الجيش*
*يخططون لاستخدام "كلاب صغيرة" كقنابل لتفجيرها لاستهداف قوات الأمن والجيش خاصة في ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة..*
*وأشار الموقع اليوم إلى أنه تم إنقاذ ثلاثة من الجرو قبل أن يتم سكب البنزين عليهم وإشعالهم إلى جانب مواد تفجيرية أخرى يتم زرعها على أجسادهم من أجل إيقاع خسائر في قوات الأمن المصرية.*​

*موقع إخباري فرنسي "هافينجتون بوست"*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*حملات أمنية في محيط معهد الأمناء بطرة استعدادًا لمحاكمة "المعزول"*
 الجمعة 01/نوفمبر/2013 - 12:00 م  
*داهمت قوات من قطاع مباحث جنوب القاهرة، العديد من منازل شياختى طرة الحجارة، ومذبح طرة المجاورتين لمعهد تدريب أمناءالشرطة بطرة، الذي تتم فيه محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، فجر اليوم الجمعة.* 
*وشنت القوات عدة حملات أمنية موسعة لتأمين المنطقة وضبط الخارجين عن القانون وتطهيرها من الأسلحة، واستطاعت الحملة ضبط عدد من الهاربين من أحكام قضائية وتجار السلاح، وعلى رأسهم "م ط " و"س ع أ"، وبحوزتهم مجموعة أسلحة الخرطوش.*
*وقال سالم علام "من أهالي المنطقة":" إن الحملات بدأت عصر يوم الأربعاء الماضى واستمرت حتى فجر اليوم الجمعة، وتم ضبط كمية كبيرة من الأسلحة الآلية والبيضاء والتي كانت تجهزها لبيعها لأنصار الرئيس المعزول بشياخات طرة الأسمنت والحجارة وكوتسيكا البلد ومنشية المصرى وعبد الرحمن".*
*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*نظم منذ قليل عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومؤيدو الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، مسيرة مناهضة للجيش والشرطة بمدينة منيا القمح في الشرقية.
ورفع المشاركون في المسيرة شعارات رابعة، ورددوا هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" و"مرسي رئيسي، ارحل يا سيسي" و"الداخلية بلطجية".*

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*وزير الخارجية الأمريكي الأحد بالقاهرة*

*أفاد مصدر مسئول بمطار القاهرة الدولي أن وزير الخارجية الأمريكية جون كيرى ،سيصل القاهرة ظهر الأحد القادم ويغادر فن نفس اليوم بعد لقاء عدد من المسئولين. *
*أضاف المصدر انه وصل إلى القاهرة مساء الخميس، مقدمة وزير الخارجية الأمريكية، تضم وفد من الخارجية قادما من واشنطن عن طريق ألمانيا فى زيارة لمصر تستغرق عدة أيام للإعداد للزيارة وزير الخارجية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدأ أولتراس ثورجي في التوافد علي شارع محمد محمود بميدان التحرير؛ استعدادا لإحياء الذكرى الثانية لأحداث محمد محمود, *
*برفع أعلام مطبوع عليها صور الشهداء ولافتات تحمل صور الشهيد جابر صلاح الشهير بجيكا.
*
*الدستور *​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*منع منال عمر من السفر تنفيذا لرغبة زوجها* 
الجمعة 01/نوفمبر/2013 - 12:17 م 
*




*
*الدكتورة منال محمد منسي عمر *
*منعت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولى، اليوم الجمعة، الدكتورة منال عمر، طبيبة نفسية، من صحبة الوفد الشعبي *
*المتجه إلى الإمارات، **تنفيذا لحكم قضائي لصالح زوجها بمنعها من السفر، وتم إنزال*
*حقائبها من على الطائرة**وخروجها من المنطقة الجمركية.*
*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*أغلقت قوات الأمن المركزى والقوات المسلحة، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، ميدان رابعة العدوية، *
*تحسبا لتظاهرات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، فيما شددت قوات الأمن من تمركزها فى الشوارع المؤدية للميدان.*​

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*القرضاوي لـ"بطل الكونغ فو" : خسرت ميداليتك ولكن الله معك*

*"نحييك يا محمد يوسف فى قطر وبلاد الخليج وليأخذوا منك ما يأخذون فلا تبالي بهم، فالله معك والشعوب والمؤمنون معك، ولن يترك الله عملك أبدا".* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدء أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين وأنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، في التجمع أمام مسجد المراغي بحلوان، *
*استعدادا للانطلاق في مسيرة تجوب شوارع المنطقة، للاعتراض على محاكمة مرسي. *​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*تعزيزات أمنية بمحيط "الكاتدرائية" بالعباسية تحسبا لمظاهرات المحظورة*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:09 
*شهد محيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية حالة من التعزيزات الأمنية. *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*"خطيب التحرير": باسم يوسف يتبع أجندات أجنبية ويثير الفتن* 
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:08 
هاجم جمعة محمد على، خطيب التحرير برنامج باسم يوسف ووصفه بالسافر الذى قال إنه 
يريد إثارة الفتنة ودس السم فى العسل
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشاجرة فى "ديسكو" وراء إطلاق 10 ملثمين النار على فندق بشارع الهرم* 
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:16 
*ذكر مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة أن سبب إطلاق 10 ملثمين النار على أحد الفنادق بشارع الهرم، *
*صباح اليوم، **يعود إلى نشوب مشاجرة بين عاطل وموظفى الأمن بالفندق*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى يدفع بـ8 آليات بمحيط الاتحادية تحسبا لتظاهرات الإخوان*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:23 
استمرت قوات الحرس الجمهورى فى فتح أول شارع الميرغنى، بالتقاطع مع شارع صلاح سالم 
ومنتصفه بجوار قصر الاتحادية، ودفعت بـ8 آليات تابعة للجيش

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*نائب رئيس الوزراء يطير إلى نيويورك لإجراء مباحثات مع "البنك الدولى"*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 09:50 
غادر مطار القاهرة الدولى, صباح اليوم الجمعة، الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير التعاون الدولى, 
متجها إلى نيويورك فى زيارة تستهدف لقاء مسئولى البنك الدولى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*"المصرى لحقوق الإنسان": قوات الأمن لها الحق فى دخول الجامعات بدون إذن*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 05:09 
قال نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان، إن المادة "34" من قانون الإجراءات 
الجنائية يكفل لقوات الأمن حق ضبط الجُناة حال حدوث تلبس،مما يعطى الحق أيضًا للحرس
الجامعى أو قوات الأمن أن تدخل الجامعات حال حدوث تخريب بدون إذن من النيابة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى إسرائيلى : قصفنا غزة ردا على قذائف أصابت 4 جنود *
قالت وسائل إعلام إسرائيلية الجمعة، إن قصف الجيش الإسرائيلى لمنطقة بقطاع غزة 
مساء الخميس، الذى أسفر عن سقوط قتيل بالقطاع، جاء ردا على إطلاق قذائف

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال كمال الهلباوى، نائب رئيس لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، إن الإسلاميين يُكفر بعضهم البعض، وآخرون *
*يكفرون الحاكم، **وبعضهم يكفر المجتمع كله، وتابع: "لو لم يبق فى مصر سوى الإسلاميين لقاتلوا بعضهم البعض بشراسة".*
*وأضاف فى مقابلة لفضائية "الحياة"، إن الإسلاميين يفهمون الإسلام بطرق شتى، مؤكداً أن اختلافهم *
*هذا باق للأبد، فالجماعة الإسلامية تفهم الدين، بخلاف الجهاد، لذلك اغتالوا الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال كمال الهلباوى، إنه لابد أن تكون هناك أدلة واضحة لمحاكمة الرئيس المعزول، فيما يخص التهم إليه*
*ويرفض ويستهجن التهمة الموجهة لمرسى بالتخابر مع حماس.*

*وأضاف، أن التخابر يكون مع دول معادية للمشروع الإسلامى مثل اليهود والبريطانيين والأمريكان، *
*معرباً عن أمله فى أن يرى محاكمة عادلة ونموذجية للرئيس المعزول*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*قيادى بالحرية والعدالة: أعضاء كثيرون استقالوا من الحزب بعد 30 يونيه* 
قال نجيب ميخائيل عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة، إنه منذ ثورة 30 يونيه لا يوجد حزب اسمه الـ"حرية وعدالة"، 
حيث انقطعت صلته بالقيادات ولم يكن هناك اجتماعات لقيادات وأعضاء الهيئة العليا للحزب.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*واصل حاتم عزام، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، استقوائه بالخارج، طالبا إرسال محققين دوليين إلى مصر.* 

قال عزام فى تصريحات نشرها موقع الحرية والعدالة، إنهم مستمرون فى تحريك الدعاوى القانونية ضد 
مصر والحكومة، مشيرا إلى أنهم طلبوا من المسئولين الأوروبيين أن يرسلوا مراقبين ومحققين لمصر.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*برهامى: الشرعية الحقيقية للشعب والجيش..والإخوان أراقوا دماء المصريين*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:11 
أكد الشيخ ياسر برهامى نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية، أن فرص الإصلاح اليوم 
موجودة أضعاف ما كانت موجودة فى عهد الإخوان

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجمع العشرات من نساء الإخوان أمام مسجد المحروسة بعرابى* 
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:16 
*تجمع العشرات من السيدات أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، أمام مسجد جمعية المحروسة بشارع أحمد عرابى بالمهندسين، بعد الانتهاء من أداء صلاة الجمعة*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*عناصر "المحظورة" يتجمعون أمام مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون*

الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:19

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان ينطلقون من أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادى ويتوجهون لـ"قصر القبة"* 
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:20 
انطلقت مسيرة لأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، من أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادى، عقب أداء صلاة الجمعة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*عناصر "المحظورة" ينطلقون بمسيرة من أمام مسجد عمرو بن العاص*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:21 
انطلق منذ قليل عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"، من أمام مسجد عمرو بن العاص بمصر القديمة، عقب آداء صلاة الجمعة، وذلك فى ظل دعوات الجماعة لتنظيم مسيرات والخروج من عدة مساجد.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة لعناصر المحظورة من أمام مسجد المحروسة بالمهندسين*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:23 
انطلق عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، فى مسيرة من أمام مسجد جمعية المحروسة بشارع 
أحمد عرابى بالمهندسين، وذلك بعد الانتهاء من أداء صلاة الجمعة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*المحظورة تفشل فى حشد عناصرها للتظاهر من مسجد أسد بن الفرات*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:35 
فشلت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" فى حشد عناصرها لتنظيم التظاهرة التى دعت إليها، 
اليوم، من مسجد أسد بن الفرات بمحافظة الجيزة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين مسيرة "المحظورة" والأهالى بشارع طومان باى بالزيتون*
*الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:36 *
وقعت منذ قليل، اشتباكات بالأيدى بين مسيرة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"، 
المنطلقة من أمام مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين أهالى سيدى بشر وعناصر المحظورة وتبادل التراشق بالحجارة*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:42 
وقعت اشتباكات، منذ قليل، بين عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة وأهالى منطقة سيدى بشر، أ
ثناء مرور مسيرة لهم تندد بالقبض على 21 فتاة صباح أمس أثناء محاولتهن قطع الطريق
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مناوشات بين عناصر الإخوان وأهالى مصر القديمة بسبب عبارات مسيئة للجيش*

الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:53

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*دوريات أمنية بمحيط روكسى تحسبا لتظاهرات الإخوان* 
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:59 
واصل أفراد الأمن التابعون لقسم مصر الجديدة، اﻻنتشار حول محيط "روكسى"، 
تحسبا لقدوم أى من عناصر الجماعة المحظورة، واندﻻع شغب بالميدان.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*تواجد أمنى مكثف بمحيط مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:00 
كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بمحيط مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة، تحسبا للمظاهرات التى دعت إليها 
جماعة الإخوان المسلمين،اليوم، بالخروج بمسيرة من أمام المسجد.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اﻷمن يطلق قنابل الغاز ويفرق مسيرة للإخوان باﻹسكندرية* 
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:02 
قامت قوات اﻷمن بتفريق متظاهرى جماعة اﻹخوان المسلمين المحظورة باﻹسكندرية، الذين 
حاولوا الانطلاق من مسجد سيدى بشر شرق اﻹسكندرية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*القبض على 60 إخوانيا بسيدى بشر وبحوزتهم خرطوش و100 طلقة* 
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:11 
أفاد التلفزيون المصرى بنبأ عاجل، مؤكدا أن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على 60 من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*أهالى جسر السويس يرشقون مسيرة لـ"المحظورة" بالحجارة*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:12 
وقعت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين أهالى شارع جسر السويس، ومسيرة مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون، التى 
ينظمها عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*تزايد أعضاء "ألتراس ثورجى" بـ"محمد محمود" رافعين صور الشهداء*

الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:20

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*انضمام ثلاث مسيرات لعناصر المحظورة بالمعادى*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:28 
*انضمت مسيرة لعناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة التى انطلقت من أمام مسجد المعادى *
*عقب صلاة الجمعة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*عناصر "المحظورة" تتوافد على ميدان الألف مسكن بجسر السويس*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:30 
توافد منذ قليل عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، إلى ميدان الألف مسكن، حيث جاءوا فى صورة مسيرات.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*عناصر "المحظورة" يعتدون على سيارة شرطة بمدينة نصر*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:32 
خرجت مسيرة تضم عددا من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، من أمام مسجد 
الإيمان بمدينة نصر، رافعين شعارات رابعة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة الإخوان تصل مقر المخابرات الحربية بصلاح سالم*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:08 
وصلت مسيرة عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"، إلى مقر المخابرات الحربية 
بشارع الثورة المتفرع من صلاح سالم
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمن يفض اشتباكات بين الأهالى و"المحظورة" بالهانوفيل فى الإسكندرية*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:13 
تدخلت قوات أمن الإسكندرية، عصر اليوم الجمعة بمنطقة الهانوفيل غرب الإسكندرية، لفض الاشتباكات 
التى وقعت بين الأهالى وعناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة" بالإسكندرية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*غدا.. "استئناف القاهرة" تسلم تصاريح حضور "محاكمة مرسى"*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:19 
بدأ المستشار مدحت إدريس، عضو المكتب الفنى للنائب العام، فحص طلبات المحامين 
والإعلاميين لحضور جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الحرس الجمهورى" تغلق "الميرغنى" تحسبا لمسيرة الإخوان من صلاح سالم*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:23 
أغلقت قوات الحرس الجمهورى أول شارع الميرغنى بالتقاطع مع شارع صلاح بـ8 آليات للجيش، 
يتقدمها عدد من الأسلاك الشائكة، تحسبا لقدوم مسيرة الجماعة المحظورة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة لأعضاء "المحظورة" بالهرم تتوجه إلى شارع ترسا* 
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:25 
توجهت، منذ قليل، مسيرة الإخوان المسلمين التى انطلقت بعد صلاة الجمعة من أمام مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة 
وشارع الهرم إلى شارع السلام بمنطقة الهرم فى طريقها لشارع ترسا بالجيزة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*أعضاء "المحظورة" بالمعادى يستقلون مترو الأنفاق للتوجه إلى القبة*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:26 
استقل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" بالمعادى مترو الأنفاق
 من محطة ثكنات المعادى للتوجه نحو محيط قصر "القبة".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرات الإخوان تصل "الاتحادية".. والجيش يغلق منتصف الميرغنى*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:29 
وصل منذ قليل عدد من مسيرات الجماعة المحظورة، محيط قصر الاتحادية مرورا بميدان روكسى 
ومن تلك المسيرات مسيرة المطرية وألف مسكن ومسجد العزيز بالله وحدائق القبة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*أمن الجيزة :  مسيرات الإخوان محدودة واستنفار أمنى بـ"النهضة"*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:30 
قال اللواء حسام المناوى، نائب مدير أمن الجيزة، إن تظاهرات أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين محدودة، موضحا أن الأمور تسير بشكل طبيعى، إضافة إلى أن القوات الأمنية متواجدة بكثافة فى ميدان النهضة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة "المحظورة" بميدان الألف مسكن تتجه نحو قصر الاتحادية* 
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:35 
تحركت منذ قليل مسيرة أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة من ميدان الألف مسكن باتجاه قصر الاتحادية، 
متخذة من شوارع حى مصر الجديدة طريقا لها.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة "المحظورة" بميدان الألف مسكن تتجه نحو قصر الاتحادية*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:35 
تحركت منذ قليل مسيرة أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة من ميدان الألف مسكن باتجاه 
قصر الاتحادية، متخذة من شوارع حى مصر الجديدة طريقا لها.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*وصول الإخوان "قصر القبة".. والأمن يغلق ساحته بالأسلاك الشائكة*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:41 
وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة لعناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، والقادمة من مسجد 
الريان بالمعادى، إلى الشارع الموازى لقصر القبة أمام محطة المترو
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*"ألتراس ثورجى" تنطلق فى مسيرة من شارع محمد محمود إلى منزل "جيكا"*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:47 
انطلقت منذ قليل رابطة ألتراس ثورجى، فى مسيرة من شارع محمد محمود إلى منزل أسرة "جيكا" 
بمنطقة عابدين، وذلك بعد تجمعهم عقب صلاة الجمعة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*وصول مسيرة "المحظورة" بمدينة نصر إلى قصر الاتحادية*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:56 
وصلت، منذ قليل، مسيرة لعناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، المنطلقة من مسجد السلام
بالحى العاشر بمدينة نصر، إلى قصر الاتحادية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يستفزون أفراد الحرس الجمهورى أمام قصر الاتحادية*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:01 
قامت عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، المتواجدة أمام قصر الاتحادية بجوار بوابة رقم 3 المطلة 
على تقاطع إبراهيم اللقانى مع شارع الأهرام بكتابة عدد من العبارات المسيئة لقيادات الجيش والحكومة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*عاد قطار المترو المتجه إلى قصر القبة، والقادم من محطة مترو ثكنات المعادى، ادراجه الى محطة مترو حلوان، *
*بعد صعود المئات من أنصار المحظورة للقطار بهدف التوجه إلى قصر القبة للتظاهر.*​

*عشرات من أنصار المعزول اقتحموا محطة مترو ثكنات المعادي بدون قطع التذاكر، فى محاولة للوصول الى *
*قصر القبة للتظاهر للمطالبة بعودة المعزول مرسي.*​
*الفجــــر *​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*المترو  أتعلم  الكدب  من  ركابه  *​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*وزير الدفاع الأمريكي "تشاك هيجل" أعلن أن سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي سيكون أول من يمتلك ست طائرات متقدمة من أمريكا لافتة إلى أن تلك الطائرات تتميز بسرعات عالية في التحليق لمسافات بعيدة وقدرات وتقنيات فائقة. *
*أن إسرائيل ستكون أول دولة تحصل على هذا النوع من الطائرات المتطورة، والتي من المقرر أن تصل "تل ابيب" في غضون عامين. *
*أن هذه الطائرات تساعد الجيش الإسرائيلى في التعامل مع التهديدات القادمة من إيران وسوريا والتهديدات الكيميائية.

ما هي خصائص الطائرة ؟
ڤي-22 أوسبري (بالإنجليزية: V-22 Osprey) تعد أول طائرة تعمل بتقنية المراوح القابلة لتغيير الاتجاه Tilt Rotor. إذ تجمع بين القدرة على الإقلاع والهبوط العمود يمثل طائرات الهليكوبتر، وسرعة التحليق العالية، اللذان يميزان الطائرات ثابتة الجناح. وقد صممت هذه الطائرة لخدمة كل أفرع القوات المسلحة الأمريكية، وليس فقط القوات الخاصة. كما أنها أول طائرة تبني بشكل شبه كامل من المواد المركبة واللدائن، حيث يحتوي هيكلها بالكامل على 1000 رطل فقط من المعادن.

أهم مواصفات الطائرة هي :
تستطيع نقل 24 شخص او 20000 باوند من الحمولة 
مناسبة لعمليات البحث والانقاذ ويمكن استخدامها على حاملات الطائرات 
يمكن تزويدها بالوقود جوا 
نظام طيران بالسلك 
ثمن الطائرة الواحدة 120 مليون دولار 
تم استثمار 20 مليار في تطوير هذه الطائرة خلال 25 سنة فقط
قتل 30 شخص في حوادث مرتبطة باختبار هذه الطائرة 
تم نشر عدد منها في العراق واكد الطيارون الذين يستخدموها ان مدفعها الرشاش غير عملى ولا يعطي تغطية كاملة للطائرة
الطول : 62.5 قدم طول الجناح : 46.4 قدم

قطر المروحة : 38 قدم

المحركات : محرك على كل جناح

الطاقم : 3 أفراد

مقاعد الجنود : 24 مقعد

عدد حمالات الجرحى : 12 حمالة

سرعة الطواف : 275 عقدة*​*تابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

​*تابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*أهالى "ترسا" يرشقون مسيرة "المحظورة" فى الهرم بالمياه والحجارة*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:16 
رشق عدد من المواطنين القاطنين بشارع ترسا بالهرم، منذ قليل، مسيرة أعضاء 
جماعة الإخوان المحظورة بالمياه والحجارة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*"المحظورة" تقطع شريط الخط الأول بالمترو بين الملك الصالح ومارجرجس*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:18 
اقتحم العشرات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" محطة الملك الصالح بالخط الأول بمترو الأنفاق، 
وقاموا بالنزول على شريط المترو معطلين حركة القطارات من الاتجاهين
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*نشبت اشتباكات بين عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومؤيدي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، وشباب كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون، بعد أن كتب مؤيدو المعزول شعارات "مصر إسلامية" و"قادم قادم يا إسلام" و"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" على جدران الكنيسة، أثناء مرور مسيرة مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون في طريقها إلى ميدان الحلمية. 


وبدأ الأمر بمشادات بين الطرفين، تطورت إلى اشتباكات طفيفة بالأيدي ثم عنيفة، لولا تدخل بعض العقلاء من أهالي المنطقة لفض الاشتباكات وتهدئة الأمور، وهو ما نجح بالفعل، حيث أرغم الأهالي مسيرة الإخوان على مغادرة محيط الكنيسة والمضي في طريقها. *


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*وقفة تضامنية مع الجيش أمام قصر القبة تجبر "المحظورة" على المغادرة*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:21 
انصرف عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، عصر اليوم الجمعة، من محيط قصر القبة، مستقلين مترو الأنفاق

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة "المحظورة" تصل "جامعة الدول" والأمن يدفع بـ3 سيارات أمن مركزى*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:34 
تمركزت عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "المحظورة"، المشاركون فى المسيرة التى انطلقت 
من شارع أحمد عرابى بعد صلاة الجمعة، بنهاية شارع جامعة الدول العربية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بالسويس وقوات الأمن تطلق الغاز على مسيرة الإخوان*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:40 
شهدت منطقة أبو العزائم وعمر أفندى بالسويس، منذ قليل، اشتباكات بين الإخوان وقوات الأمن، حيث 
أطلقت قوات الأمن عددا من قنابل الغاز على مسيرة الإخوان التى وصلت إلى ميدان الخضر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*وصول مسيرة "المحظورة" بشبرا لـ"الاتحادية".. والأمن يعزز من تواجده*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:50 
وصلت، منذ قليل، مسيرة شبرا الخيمة إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، وقام عناصر المحظورة 
بإطلاق عدد من الألعاب النارية والشماريخ فى مقدمة المسيرة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*المترو : الشرطة تعاملت مع مقتحمى"الملك الصالح" دون إصابات*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 17:02 
قال المهندس عبد الله فوزى، رئيس شركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل مترو الأنفاق، إن مجموعة 
من المتظاهرين المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، المحظورة قانونا

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*الجيش والشرطة بالسويس يجبران "الإخوان" على إنهاء تظاهراتهم*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 17:05 
أجبرت قوات الجيش والشرطة بالسويس أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان المحظور، على إنهاء تظاهراتهم بالسويس. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر قضائي بمحكمة إستئناف القاهرة, أنه من ضمن قائمة المتهمين في قضية محاكمة الرئيس المعزول, لم يتقدم سوى طلبين فقط من ذويهم لحضور المحاكمة.*

*الطلب الأول قدم من زوجة المتهم الأول في القضية وهو أسعد محمد أحمد الشيخة – 48 سنة – نائب رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية السابق, والطلب الثاني من شقيق المتهم الثالث بالقضية – مستشار بالسكرتارية الخاصة برئاسة الجمهورية.*
*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اقتحمت سيارة، كمين أمني في شبراخيت، محاولة اختراقه؛ ما أدى إلى إصابة فردين *
*من قوة مباحث المركز، وهربت من القوة الأمنية.*


*الــوطـــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*رشق أنصار الرئيس المعزول مدرسة "الهرم الفنية التجارية بنات" بالحجارة أثناء رفع طالبات** يحضرن *
*مجموعات تقوية داخل المدرسة لعلامة النصر والهتاف للسيسي أثناء سير مسيرة مسجد الاستقامة *
*و خاتم المرسلين، مما أثار غضب المسيرة، وحاولوا دخول المدرسة للاعتداء على الفتيات*

*الدســتور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*نشبت اشتباكات عنيفة منذ قليل بين أهالي كوم الأخضر بمنطقة فيصل وبين عدد من مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول *
*محمد مرسي، **حيث تبادل الطرفين خلال الاشتباكات إطلاق "الخرطوش" والحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة.*
*وسادت حالة من الخوف والفزع، بين الأهالي المنطقة، حيث أغلقت جميع المتاجر، *
*فيما أسفرت **الاشتباكات عن تحطيم بعض السيارات وسط غياب تام لقوات الأمن.*

*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اقتحم أنصار جماعة الإخوان المحظورة, بمسيرة المعادى محطة مترو أنفاق "ثكنات المعادى",*
*وقاموا بتشويه جدرانها بالعبارات المناهضة للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وقوات الجيش والشرطة وإشارت رابعة.
واستقل أنصار الإخوان مترو الأنفاق فى طريقهم إلى قصر القبة لاستكمال فعاليات مسيرتهم هناك.*

*الــوفــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*أطلق أنصار الرئيس المعزول وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة الشماريخ والألعاب النارية بمحيط قصر الاتحادية.

كما قام أنصار المحظورة بحرق صورة الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى ووزير الداخلية.
*
*فيـــــــتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اندلعت اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية، بين جماعة الإخوان المحظورة والأهالي، بشارع فيصل.*
*وأسفرت عن وقوع إصابات للطرفين، وقام إرهابيو المحظورة بتفجير واجهات المحال التجارية في شارع فيصل.*
*سادت حالة من الزعر ويقوم الأهالي بمطاردة أنصار المعزول لتفريقهم في الشوارع الجانبية.*
*فيتــو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*انطلق أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من أمام محطة كوبرى القبة إلى القصر الجمهوري للمطالبة بتطهير القضاء ووقف محاكمة الرئيس المعزول*

*صدي  البلــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة للإخوان تقطع شارع الهرم بالجيزة*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 17:59 
تسببت مسيرة لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة قانوناً، فى قطع الطريق بشارع الهرم فى محافظة الجيزة، 
وأدت إلى تكدس السيارات بالشارع 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*تركيب 40 كاميرا مراقبة بمحيط معهد أمناء الشرطة تمهيدا لمحاكمة مرسى*

الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:0

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*غدا.. قوات الداخلية تتواجد أمام الجامعات تنفيذا لقرار الحكومة*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:03 
تبدأ، غدا السبت، قوات الداخلية فى التواجد أمام الجامعات تنفيذا لقرار الحكومة، بأحقية الشرطة 
فى حراسة الجامعات من خارج الحرم الجامعى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*إغلاق محطة مترو "سراى القبة".. وسماع دوى إطلاق نار*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:10 
توقف، منذ قليل، حركة القطارات داخل محطات المترو بمحطة كوبرى القبة، بسبب مظاهرة 
جماعة الإخوان داخل المحطة على الأرصفة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية الأسبق : "عزت" و"غزلان" متواجدان داخل مصر*

الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:30 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمن يفتح الطريق الدائرى بعد قطعه من قبل "الإخوان"*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:32 
وصلت قوات الأمن بمديرية أمن الجيزة وبصحبتهم 4 سيارات أمن مركزى، وعدد من رجال المرور
 وقاموا بفتح طريق الدائرى "مريوطية" وشارع فيصل بعدما تسببت مسيرة لجماعة 
الإخوان المحظورة ، بقطع الطريق وتكدس السيارات بالشارع.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مختار نوح: السيسى رفض مشاركة أمريكا فى تطهير سيناء*

الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:48

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*إخوانى منشق : المحظورة تخون "النور" بعد مشاركته فى الحياة السياسية*

الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:19

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*قيادى بـ"الإنقاذ" : "السلفية" لديها شعور بالوطنية أكثر من الإخوان*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 17:41 
قال الدكتور أحمد دراج القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، إن الدعوة السلفية مختلفة تماما عن جماعة الإخوان، 
مشيرا إلى أن الدعوة السلفية لديها شعور بالوطنية والانتماء بالأرض على عكس الجماعة المحظورة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*برهامى : أساس مواقفنا خبرة بالماضى وبصيرة بالواقع ومحافظة على المستقبل*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:57 
قال الدكتور ياسر برهامى، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، إن موقف الدعوة السلفية من الأحداث نابع من 
خبرة بالماضى وبصيرة بالواقع والمحافظة على المستقبل ومعرفة بالواقع وحقائقه

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الإنقاذ": نؤيد عودة الحرس الجامعى لحين استقرار الحالة الأمنية*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:17 
قال عمر الجندى، أمين سر جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن قيادات الإخوان سواء المقبوض عليهم أو من هم خارج 
أسوار السجن يريدون إشعال البلاد وإنهاكها فى صراعات داخلية ويريدون تصوير الدولة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*جون كيرى يزور مصر لبضع ساعات الأحد المقبل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*معاريف : عدد العاطلين فى إسرائيل بلغ 219 ألف شخص *
ذكرت الصحيفة أن مركز الإحصاء الإسرائيلى أصدر معطيات اليوم تبين من خلالها أن 
نسبة البطالة فى إسرائيل بلغت 6%​

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*هـــــاآرتس *
*كيرى يعتزم زيارة إسرائيل والسلطة الفلسطينية الجمعة القادمة *
قال مسؤول بوزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية، إن وزير الخارجية الأمريكية جون كيرى سيصل الأسبوع القادم إلى المنطقة 
فى زيارة يلتقى خلالها نتنياهو والرئيس الفلسطينى محمود عباس، ويبحث معهما تطورات المفاوضات 
السياسية الجارية إضافة للموضوع النووى الإيرانى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*محمد شرف : محال الجزارة متوقفة منذ3 أسابيع واستمرار ركود الأسواق*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:12 
أكد محمد شرف، عضو شعبة "القصابين" ـ اللحوم ـ بغرفة القاهرة التجارية، أن معظم محال الجزارة لم تمارس
عملها منذ عيد الأضحى ، مستمرين فى إجازات العيد والمستمرة حتى الآن 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*"حديد عز" ترفع أسعار الطن 70 جنيها فى نوفمبر ليصل للمستهلك بسعر5030 *
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:40 
أعلنت شركة حديد "عز" أسعارها لشهر نوفمبر الحالى بزيادة 70 جنيها للطن، ليبلغ سعر الطن 4870 جنيها 
تسليم أرض المصنع، وللمستهلك النهائى بـ5030 جنيها

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

> *نشبت اشتباكات  بين عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومؤيدي الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي، وشباب كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون، بعد أن كتب مؤيدو المعزول شعارات "مصر  إسلامية" و"قادم قادم يا إسلام" و"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" على جدران  الكنيسة، أثناء مرور مسيرة مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون في طريقها إلى ميدان  الحلمية. *



هو الاسلام راح فين يا جماعة .....؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> هو الاسلام راح فين يا جماعة .....؟



*مكنش إسلام ..... كان مهلبية .....​*


----------



## بايبل333 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مكنش إسلام ..... كان مهلبية .....​*




بس بينى وبينك كانت مهلبية بالقشطة مع بعض التكسيرات أسف اقصد المكسرات  كانت مقبولة:cry2:


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*cbc تقرر وقف برنامج باسم يوسف لمخالفته شروط التعاقد

أصدرت قناة "Cbc"، بيانا أعلنت فيه وقف برنامج "البرنامج" للإعلامي "باسم يوسف".

وقال خيري رمضان، أن البيان ذكر فيه "أننا فوجئنا بأن المحتوى الإعلامي للحلقة اليوم يخالف ما ورد في بياننا الصادر في 26 – 10 مما يعني إصرار منتج البرنامج ومقدمه على الاستمرار في نفس السياسة"، والتالى تم إاخاذ قرار وقف البرنامج لمخالفته شروط التعاقد 
​*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*منتهى الغبااااااااااااء
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *منتهى الغبااااااااااااء
> *



فعلا. للأسف


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وقال خيري رمضان، أن البيان ذكر فيه "أننا فوجئنا بأن المحتوى الإعلامي للحلقة اليوم يخالف ما ورد في بياننا الصادر في 26 – 10 مما يعني إصرار منتج البرنامج ومقدمه على الاستمرار في نفس السياسة"، والتالى تم إاخاذ قرار وقف البرنامج لمخالفته شروط التعاقد *​


*خيري رمضان أخطأ في صياغه الخبر ..*
*كان من الواجب عليه شرح دقيق لمعني** " مخالفه شروط التعاقد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*عناصر إخوانية تهاجم فندق يشهد احتفالا للجالية المصرية بوسط لندن* 
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 22:28 
*هاجمت عناصر تنظيم الإخوان بلندن ببريطانيا مؤتمرا يشهد احتفالا للجالية المصرية، *
*وتدخل البوليس البريطانى لحماية المشاركين من هجوم العناصر الإخوانية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الجزيرة مباشر" تبث تسجيلين صوتيين تزعم انتسابهما للفريق السيسى*
الجمعة، 1 نوفمبر 2013 - 23:19 
بثت قناة "الجزيرة مباشر مصر" تسجيلا صوتيا ادعت انتسابه للفريق السيسى، وزير الدفاع، 
كما أعلنت أنها ستبث تسجيلا آخر بعد قليل، ولم يتسن التأكد من صحة التسجيل من مصادر موثوقة. 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*جمارك مطار القاهرة تضبط بريطانيا بحوزته ملابس عسكرية "غير مصرية"*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 00:14 
*تمكنت السلطات الجمركية بمطار القاهرة الدولى من ضبط راكب بريطانى*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*أمن مطار القاهرة يؤمن شحنة نظائر مشعة لعلاج الأورام قادمة من تركيا*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 00:22 
اتخذت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولى، مساء أمس الجمعة، تدابير أمنية مشددة لتأمين 
وصول شحنة من النظائر المشعة 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى : لم ندل بأى تصريحات حول وقف "البرنامج"*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 00:40

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يلغى احتفالات دير مارجرجس بالأقصر للظروف الأمنية*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 02:30 
قرر البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إلغاء الاحتفال بموسم مارجرجس
بالرزيقات فى مدينة الأقصر هذا العام فى الفترة من 10 إلى 16 نوفمبر الحالى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكد رئيس حى المطرية، أن الأجهزة التنفيذية بالحى تواصل عملها فى إزالة عقار مكون من 14 طابقاً بشارع الحرية،*
*يدويا نظرا لضيق المكان والشارع المقام* *به العمارة، موضحا أن العقار صادر بشأنه قرارات إزالة سابقة.*
*الأزاله بسبب وجود ميل ملحوظ فى ارتفاع العقار المُخالف*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*ضبط 1296 قطعة سلاح و8 قنابل و3صواريخ قبل استخدامها فى عمليات إرهابية*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 07:41

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. محاكمة أحمد عز بتهمة التهرب من سداد 10 ملايين جنيه ضرائب*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 08:26

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*عدلى منصور : مصر استعادت عافيتها وأمن الخليج جزء من أمنها القومى*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 09:54

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*مباحث تنفيذ الأحكام تنجح فى تنفيذ 19 ألف حكم خلال 24 ساعة*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:15

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*نلتقي  في  غضون  الواحده  والنصف  ظهرا*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*وزير التعليم العالى : وجود الشرطة خارج الجامعات يضمن حماية الطلاب*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:07

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب "هندسة عين شمس" يتظاهرون ضد قرار تواجد الشرطة حول أسوار الجامعات*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:57 
*نظم عدد من طلاب كلية الهندسة بجامعة عين شمس، تظاهرات بحرم الكلية، *
*اعتراضًا على قرار الحكومة بتواجد الداخلية على أسوار الجامعة،*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*لبيب: القوات المسلحة تتولى تطوير 45منطقة عشوائية بتكلفة مليار جنيه* 
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:44 
أكد اللواء عادل لبيب، وزير التنمية المحلية، أن القوات المسلحة بدأت فى 
تنفيذ تطوير 45 منطقة عشوائية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الداخلية" تحذر "المحظورة" من اللجوء للعنف أثناء محاكمة مرسى*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:35 
*أكدت وزارة الداخلية، أن أجهزة الأمن ترصد بكل دقة وجدية الدعوات التى*
*تصدر عن عناصر تنظيم الإخوان*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*وقفة لطلاب "حاسبات عين شمس" للمطالبة بالإفراج عن الطلاب المحبوسين*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*التنمية المحلية: 40 ألف فدان مخالفات التعدى منذ ثورة 25 يناير*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يقطعون "26 يوليو ورمسيس" أثناء تظاهرهم أمام "القضاء العالى"*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:44

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*"المركزى للمحاسبات" يطالب "الخمسين" بضمان استقلاله فى الدستور*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:40

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب "حاسبات عين شمس" يتحركون بمسيرة إلى قصر الزعفران*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*وزير الرى يوقع عقدًا لحفر 30 بئرًا جوفيًا فى تنزانيا بمنحة مصرية*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:51 
*يوقع الدكتور محمد عبد المطلب وزير الموارد المائية والرى، عقد إنشاء (30) بئرًا جوفيًا فى تنزانيا*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*ذكرت صحيفة "حرييت" التركية، اليوم السبت، أن وحدات الأمن والجمارك بميناء "إسكندرون"عثرت على *
*عبوات ناسفة ومتفجرات فى إحدى الحاويات على متن سفينة قادمة من مصر، فيما اعتقلت شخصين.*
*وذكرت الصحيفة أن قوات الأمن احتجزت الحاوية المحملة بالمتفجرات، وتمت إحالة الشخصين إلى المدعى *
*العام الجمهورى لبلدة إسكندرون للتحقيق معهما، وقالت إن المحتجزين أكدا أنهما كانا سينقلان *
*هذه المتفجرات والعبوات الناسفة إلى سوريا.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*إعادة تشغيل معبر رفح بعد إغلاقه لمدة أسبوع* 
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:42 
أعيد اليوم، السبت، تشغيل معبر رفح أمام حركة العبور والعالقين من الجانبين المصرى 
والفلسطينى، وذلك بعد إغلاقه لنحو أسبوع 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تداهم وتفتش منزل نائب محافظ شمال سيناء السابق* 
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:34 
قالت مصادر مطلعة، إن قوة أمنية داهمت فجر اليوم، منزل الدكتور عادل قطامش نائب محافظ 
شمال سيناء السابق، وأحد كوادر جماعة الإخوان بالعريش

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاشتباه فى إصابة حاجة مصرية بفيروس "كورونا" بالمطار*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:24 
قامت سلطات الحجر الصحى بمطار القاهرة الدولى اليوم السبت، بنقل حاجة مصرية 
إلى مستشفى الحميات لإصابتها بأعراض فيروس كرونا

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*الجيش يفتح "التحرير" أمام حركة المرور ويتمركز أمام "قصر الدوبارة"* 
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:05 
انتظمت الحركة المرورية بميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة، صباح اليوم السبت، 
عقب انسحاب قوات الجيش من جميع مداخل الميدان

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*العثور على حقيبة بمبنى محافظة أسيوط يشتبه أن بداخلها قنبلة*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:03 
تم العثور على حقيبة أمام مبنى ديوان عام محافظة أسيوط يشتبه بداخلها 
قنبلة، وقامت قوات الأمن بمحاصرة المكان

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*استمرار عمليات الصيانة بجامعة الأزهر فى حماية مدرعات الشرطة*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:59 
استمرت عمليات الصيانة والتجديد بالمبنى الإدارى لجامعة الأزهر، حيث تم 
تسليم عمليات الترميم والصيانة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*الجيش والأمن المركزى يغلقان ميدان النهضة تحسبًا لمظاهرات للإخوان*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:46 
أغلقت قوات الجيش والأمن المركزى, المتواجدة بميدان النهضة, كل مداخل ومخارج ميدان النهضة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*مباحث تنفيذ الأحكام تنجح فى ضيط 40 ألف هارب من أحكام فى 10 أيام*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:15 
شن ضباط الإدارة العامة لمباحث تنفيذ الأحكام بالتنسيق مع قطاع مصلحة الأمن العام 
بوزارة الداخلية حملات أمنية موسعة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تأجيل محاكمة 6 من حراس المرشد لاتهامهم بحيازة أسلحة لـ 6 يناير*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:41 
أجلت محكمة جنايات القاهرة، المنعقدة فى محكمة التجمع الخامس، برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبرى يوسف
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور حسام عيسى، نائب رئيس الوزراء، إن تأخر رئيس الجامعة عن استدعاء الشرطة، فى حالة تزايد *
*أعمال العنف بالجامعات ووصولها لحد وقوع ضحايا، فإن رئيس الجامعة هو من سيتحمل المسئولية،*
*وسيصل العقاب لحد الفصل من مهام عمله وتعيين رئيس آخر.*

*وأضاف، فى مؤتمر صحفى بمجلس الوزراء، أن قرار تواجد الشرطة خارج أسوار الجامعات هو قرار مؤقت *
*لحين استقرار الأوضاع الأمنية، وأن القرار يتضمن تفتيش كافة السيارات التى تدخل الجامعات *
*ومنع دخول المواد الصلبة، وأن التفتيش يسرى على الجميع بما فى ذلك وزير التعليم العالى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس الجزار والعمدة وأبو العلا 15 يومًا فى أحداث بين السرايات*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:07 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب كلية الحاسبات ينهون تظاهرهم بجامعة عين شمس*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:08 
*أنهى طلاب كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات، بجامعة عين شمس، تظاهرتهم أمام الكلية، والتى نظموها اعتراضًا *
*على فصل عدد من زملائهم على خلفية الأحداث الأخيرة التى شهدتها الجامعة *
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدء تظاهر أعضاء تدريس الإخوان بجامعة القاهرة ضد حبس الصحفيين*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:27 
بدأ منذ قليل، تظاهر العشرات من الطلاب، والصحفيين وأعضاء هيئة التدريس بجامعة القاهرة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*نقلت صحيفة " الفجر " عن الصفحة الرسمية لمطرانية المنيا وأبو قرقاص عبر موقع التواصل الإجتماعي*
*فيس بوك أنه سوف يتم عمل ترميمات لبعض الكنائس والمدارس التي تم حرقها بعد شهر تقريبا*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*سماع دوي انفجار وإطلاق رصاص كثيف بين الشيخ زويد ورفح
*
*




*
11/02/2013 - 15:42​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنظر محكمة جنايات القاهرة، الاستئناف المقدم من 6 طلاب من مثيري الشغب داخل جامعة الأزهر*
*على قرار حبسهم لمدة 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات.*
*وتبيّن أن من بين الطلاب 14 ليسوا من طلاب الجامعة وهم "أربعة طلاب بالمعهد الأزهرى بشبرا،*
*وأربعة آخرين بالثانوية العامة، وثلاثة من جامعات خاصة، وطالب من حقوق عين شمس،*
*وطالب بالأكاديمية البحرية".*

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*أعلنت السفارة الأميركية في أنقرة السبت أن مسؤولا كبيرا في وزارة الدفاع الأميركية أجرى محادثات في تركيا*
*بعد إعلان واشنطن عن "مخاوف جدية" بشأن عزم أنقرة على شراء أنظمة صواريخ طويلة المدى من الصين.*​ 
*وكانت تركيا قد أعلنت في سبتمبر/ أيلول عن مفاوضات تجريها مع الشركة الصينية للمعدات الدقيقة *
*والتصدير والاستيراد (تشاينا بريسيجن ماشينري امبورت اكسبورت كوربوريشن) لشراء *
*أول نظام صاروخي بعيد المدى مضاد للطيران.*​ 
*وأثارت هذه الخطوة انزعاج حلفاء تركيا في حلف الأطلسي خاصة الولايات المتحدة التي فرضت عقوبات *
*على الشركة الصينية بسبب بيعها أسلحة وتكنولوجيا صاروخية لايران وسورية.*​ 
*ودافعت أنقرة عن خيار الصين مبررة قرارها حسب تصريحات صحفية لوزير الدفاع عصمت *
*يلماظ بتقديم الصين "أفضل أسعار" وموافقتها على إنتاج هذه الأسلحة بالتعاون مع تركيا.*
*وتعتزم تركيا تعزيز دفاعها ضد هجمات جوية وصاروخية وتنويع مصادرها للتجهيزات والبحث *
*عن شركاء لمشروع إنتاج مشترك للأسلحة.*​
*الفجر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*عاجل بيان من المتحدث العسكرى الان*
 2013 -11-02 16:43 
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال هشام زعزوع وزير السياحة، إن قرار انتهاء الطوارئ وحظر التجوال سيعمل على تنشيط حركة السياحة، *
*مضيفا أن بعض الدول مثل إيطاليا كان لديها تحفظات على استمرار حظر التجوال.*​ 
*وأضاف "زعزوع" خلال مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "سى بى سى" اليوم السبت، أن حركة السياحة ستعود *
*إلى معدلها الطبيعى إذا سارت الأمور بشكل طبيعى، موضحا أن نسبة الإشغال فى البحر الأحمر هذا *
*الشهر ما يقرب من 30% سيرتفع إلى 50% بعد رفع الحظر.*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر رئاسى رفيع المستوى، أن المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية سيلتقى غدا بمقر قصر *
*الاتحادية الرئاسى، بمصر الجديدة، جون كيرى، وزير الخارجية الأمريكى، مضيفا أن اللقاء سيخلو *
*تماما من التطرق للحديث عن ملف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومحاكمة الرئيس المعزول *
*موضحا أن مؤسسة الرئاسة تعتبر هذه القضايا شأنا مصريا داخليا وغير مسموح *
*مطلقا تدخل أى طرف خارجى فيه.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*السيسي يصدق على فتح طريق بورسعيد - إسماعيلية منعا لوقوع حوادث
*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعتبر الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، رئيس حزب المصري الديمقراطي، عضو «لجنة الـ50» لتعديل الدستور، *
*وقف إذاعة حلقة برنامج «البرنامج»، الذي يقدمه باسم يوسف «مؤشرًا لتراجع الحريات *
*وبداية لمنع حرية التعبير». ودعا «أبو الغار»، في تصريحات صحفية، السبت، جميع *
*وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة بـ«التوحد لمنع أي اعتداءات على حرية التعبير عن*
*الرأي قبل أن يستفحل الأمر وتعود مصر إلى عهود الديكتاتورية»*​

*المصري اليوم*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

وقعت منذ قليل معركة "بالكراسى" بين عدد من المحامين داخل النقابة الفرعية بدار القضاء العالى، إثر خلاف حدث بين 
محاميين، تطور إلى صراع بالكراسى بين أصدقاء الطرفين، نتج عنها إصابة أحد المحامين بقطع 
"بفروة الرأس والوجة"، وتم إسعافه.
وتبين أن السبب خلاف بين محاميين يعملان داخل مكتب واحد.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس 54 إخوانيا متهمين باقتحام "الإنتاج الإعلامى" وقطع الصحراوى*

السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 15:33

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*رئيس "المترو" : طوارئ بالخطوط الثلاثة.. وقادرون على مواجهة أى تجاوز*
 
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:13

*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*إصابة 7 أشخاص فى حريق بمصنع بالصالحية الجديدة *
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:27 
شب اليوم "السبت" حريق هائل بمصنع للمنظفات بمدينة الصالحية الجديدة بالشرقية، نتج عنه 
إصابة 7 أشخاص بجروح واختناقات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الوطنية للتغيير": تصريحات الببلاوى بشأن سد النهضة صدمة للرأى العام*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:06 
*طالبت الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، رئيس الوزراء الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، بضرورة توضيح التصريحات التى *
*نُسبت إليه، والتى قال فيها إن "سد النهضة يمكن أن يكون مصدر رخاء للدول المحيطة"*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*أستاذ علوم سياسية: أتوقع أن يصدر رئيس الجمهورية قانون مكافحة الإرهاب*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 17:06 
قال الدكتور طارق فهمى، أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة، إنه من المتوقع أن يصدر رئيس الجمهورية عدلى منصور 
قانون مكافحة الإرهاب، مضيفًا أنه لابد من وجود هذا القانون؛ لأن ما يحدث بالشارع هو محاولة للمساس بالأمن القومى للبلاد
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*دعوى قضائية جديدة تطالب بعودة الحرس الجامعى*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:52 
أقام اليوم السبت، طارق محمود المحامى دعوى قضائية جديدة أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة، 
طالب فيها بعودة الحرس الجامعى، التابع لوزارة الداخلية لتأمين الجامعات المصرية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإندبندنت*
*مبعوث أوباما يقر: أخطاء الغرب فى أفغانستان أطالت أمد الحرب وأسقطت الكثير من الضحايا الأفغان*
*فى مقابلة مع صحيفة الإندبندنت أقر السفير "جيميس دوبينز"، المبعوث الخاص للرئيس الأمريكي أوباما **إلى **أفغانستان،*
* أن الغرب ارتكب أخطاء فى أفغانستان أسفرت عن كثير من ضحايا مدنيين أطالت أمد الحرب الدامية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*الفايننشيال تايمز*
*لندن قد تصبح مركز غربى للسندات الإسلامية.*

*فى خطوة تهدف إلى جذب مزيد من الأموال العربية إلى بريطانيا، أعلن رئيس الوزراء البريطانى ديفيد كاميرون *
*عن خطط لتصبح لندن مركز للتمويل الإسلامى، حيث ستكون المملكة المتحدة أول بلد خارج *
*العالم الإسلامى يطرح السندات الإسلامية "الصكوك".*
*وأعلنت وزارة الخزانة البريطانية عن طرح سندات إسلامية بقيمة 200 مليون جنيه إسترلينى، العام*
*المقبل. *​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*إعلاميو وصحفيو "Cbc" يتحفظون على قرار وقف برنامج "باسم يوسف"*
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 21:27 
*أصدر إعلاميو وصحفيو قنوات "Cbc"، بياناً أعلنوا فيه تحفظهم على قرار الإدارة بوقف برنامج "البرنامج"*
*للإعلامى الساخر "باسم يوسف". *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*نائب رئيس الوزراء: الحكومة انتهت من قانون التظاهر وأرسلته للرئاسة *
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 21:19 
أكد الدكتور حسام عيسى نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير التعليم العالى، أن مجلس الوزراء انتهى من قانون 
التظاهر وأرسله إلى رئاسة الجمهورية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*إصابة 7 أشخاص فى حريق بمصنع بالصالحية الجديدة *
السبت، 2 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:27 
شب اليوم "السبت" حريق هائل بمصنع للمنظفات بمدينة الصالحية الجديدة بالشرقية، نتج عنه إصابة 7 أشخاص بجروح واختناقات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*يديعوت أحرونوت *
*توقعات إسرائيلية بعدم رد الأسد على ضرب "اللاذقية" *

*قالت الصحيفة " الإسرائيلية فى تقرير لها، مساء أمس الجمعة، إنه على الرغم من التسريبات الأمريكية التى *
*أكدت وقوف إسرائيل وراء قصف المواقع السورية فى "اللاذقية"، فإن التقديرات الإسرائيلية تشير*
*إلى أنه كما حدث فى المرات السابقة، فإن النظام السورى لن يرد على العمليات الإسرائيلية،*
*بالرغم من تصريحات سابقة بأن سوريا سترد على كل اعتداء إسرائيلى.*

*وأوضحت يديعوت، أن مصدرًا رفيع المستوى، أبلغ وكالة رويترز للأنباء أن إسرائيل لا تتوقع أى **رد سورى*
*فالأسد يقوم بنزع أسلحته الكيماوية لأن هذه هى مصلحته، وهو قادر على اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*هاآرتس*
*هاآرتس: "حرب العقول" بين حماس وإسرائيل بعد اكتشاف أنفاق على حدود غزة*

*ذكرت الصحيفة  الإسرائيلية أن "كمين النفق" على حدود غزة وإسرائيل، الذى تفجر فى وجه الجنود الإسرائيليين دشن مرحلة جديدة من "حرب العقول" بين إسرائيل و"حماس", مضيفة أن قيادة الجيش ستطلب من قيادة المنطقة الجنوبية توضيحات حول التأكد إن كان بالإمكان تجاوز الكمين فى النفق.*

*وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أنه فى السنوات التى سيطر فيها الجيش الإسرائيلى على منطقة الحزام الأمنى فى جنوب لبنان، كان الجيش الإسرائيلى يتحدث دائمًا عن حرب عقول بين منظمة حزب الله اللبنانية وإسرائيل، موضحة أن حزب الله كان يبتكر طرقًا جديدة لمهاجمة مواقع وقوافل الجيش فى منطقة الحزام الأمنى جنوبى لبنان, وعندما كان يجد الجيش حلولا عملية دفاعية وهجومية, كان الحزب يرد بتغيير وسائله وخططه.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*ارتفاع ضحايا مجزرة البداري إلى عشرة قتلى في تجدد خلافات ثأرية بين عائلتين*






​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*كتب نجيب ساويرس على تويتر الان*

2013-11-02 21:53:38

*يعنى إيه أهم...محاكمة مرسى أو منع حلقة باسم يوسف و لا " هنبنى مصر إزاى؟ و نقضى على الفقر *
*و نبقى دولة قوية تعتمد على نفسها و تصون كرامتها ؟*

*تويتر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*"تمرد" بالشرقية تعلن حل نفسها وتجميد أنشطتها*

أعلنت اللجنة المركزية لحملة "تمرد" بالشرقية، حل الحركة و تجميد أنشطتها بمحافظة الشرقية 
وأضاف أن أعضاء اللجنة المركزية لتمرد بالشرقية، قرروا أن يعود كل منهم لممارسة نشاطه السياسي بعيدا عن الحركة، 
سواء كان ذلك من خلال أحزاب ينتمون إليها أو كمستقلين، وأنهم لن يتوقفوا عن المطالبة بتحقيق كافة أهداف ثورة 30 يونيو.

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تستأنف، غدًا، محكمة جنايات الجيزة، جلسات محاكمة الناشط السياسي علاء عبدالفتاح وشقيقته منى سيف، في اتهامهما بحرق مقر الفريق أحمد شفيق الانتخابي بالدقي خلال فترة الانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*كانت المحكمة برئاسة المستشار محمد جاد عبدالباسط، قررت في جلستها الماضية، التأجيل لجلسة الغد لسماع شهود الإثبات.*
*يُذكر أن النائب العام الأسبق والمعزول بحكم قضائي المستشار طلعت عبدالله، أمر بإعادة فتح التحقيق في القضية مرة ثانية على الرغم من إعلان "شفيق" تنازله عن الدعوى.*

*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*استنكر الإعلامي المصري عمرو أديب إغلاق برنامج «البرنامج» الذي يقدمه الإعلامي الساخر باسم يوسف على *
*قناة**الـ «CBC»، مشيرا إلى أنه يرفض إغلاق أي برنامج لأنه شرب من نفس الكأس من قبل.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة طلاب التربية الرياضية بـ"الأزهر" تصل مبنى رئاسة الجامعة* 
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:14 
وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة طلاب وأعضاء التدريس كلية التربية الرياضية إلى مقر مبنى رئيس الجامعة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تكثف تواجدها بعبد المنعم رياض ومحيط المتحف المصرى* 
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:26 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*وصول وزير الخارجية الأمريكى لمطار القاهرة *
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:28 
*وصل منذ قليل وزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى، لإجراء محادثات مع السلطات المصرية بشأن العلاقات السياسية والثنائية والمساعدات*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدء نظر إعادة محاكمة يوسف والى وعاطف عبيد فى قضية "البياضية"*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:21 
بدأت منذ قليل، اليوم الأحد، محكمة جنايات الجيزة، المنعقدة بدار القضاء العالى، نظر 
ثالث جلسات إعادة محاكمة كل من الدكتور يوسف والى، وزير الزراعة الأسبق

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة لطلاب المحظورة تجوب جامعة عين شمس*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:16 
دخلت منذ قليل مسيرة تضم عددا من طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة إلى الحرم الجامعى 
بجامعة عين شمس، مرددين الهتافات المناهضة للجيش والداخلية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمن العام يضبط 149 تاجر مخدرات و234 قطعة سلاح و7 عصابات فى 24 ساعة*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:58 
استكمل قطاع مصلحة الأمن العام بوزارة الداخلية، برئاسة اللواء سيد شفيق، مساعد وزير
الداخلية بالتنسيق مع مديريات الأمن وقوات الأمن المركزى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الداخلية" تنجح فى تنفيذ 5314 حكما قضائيا خلال 24 ساعة*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:43 
شن ضباط الإدارة العامة لمباحث تنفيذ الأحكام بالتنسيق مع قطاع مصلحة 
الأمن العام بوزارة الداخلية حملات أمنية موسعة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*حكومة غزة تنفى إخلاء مواقعها على الحدود مع مصر خشية قصف الاحتلال*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:40 
*نفى مصدر أمنى بقطاع غزة ما تردد عن إخلاء قوات الأمن الوطنى لمواقعها على الحدود مع مصر، *
*خشية شن جيش الاحتلال الإسرائيلى لغارات على منطقة الأنفاق جنوب قطاع غزة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدء مسيرة لطلاب التربية الرياضية بـ"الأزهر" تأييدًا لرئيس الجامعة* 
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:25

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*حريق هائل فى مصنع بالمحلة واستدعاء سيارات إطفاء المحافظات المجاورة*

الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:22

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تغلق ميدان النهضة تحسبًا لمظاهرات أعضاء المحظورة*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:02 
أغلقت قوات الأمن ميدان النهضة، والشارع المؤدى إلى حديقة الحيوان، 
تحسباً للمظاهرات التى دعت له

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*التحقيق مع ضابط حمساوى ضبط قرب حدود مصر بحوزته سلاح آلى*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:01 
أعلنت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء، أن أجهزة الأمن تحقق مع ضابط من 
حركة حماس، ويدعى "عارف د. غ"

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*بالصور.. الجيش يدمر 8 بيارات تحوى 334 ألف لتر سولار قبل تهريبها لغزة*

الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 09:59

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمن يشن حملة مداهمات موسعة بالشيخ زويد ورفح*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 09:47 
تشهد مناطق مركزى الشيخ زويد ورفح، منذ الصباح الباكر حملة أمنية موسعة،

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكد محمد الدماطى, وكيل نقابة المحامين والمتحدث باسم هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى, أنه تم اكتمال هيئة الدفاع, التى ستحضر أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول, و15 من قيادات جماعة الإخوان.*

*وضمت القائمة كل من محمد سليم العوا رئيس هيئة الدفاع، إلى جانب منتصر الزيات، ومحمد طوسون، وأسامة الحلو، وعاطف شهاب، ونبيل عبد السلام، وفتحى تميم ، وصالح السنوسى، ومحمد المصرى، ومحمود يوسف، ومحمد الدماطى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمن ينهى خطة تأمين محاكمة مرسى.. ونقله سيكون بطائرة هليكوبتر *

الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 06:29

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*كمال الهلباوى : جون كيرى قد يطلب نقل محمد مرسى إلى أمريكا*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 05:30 
قال الدكتور كمال الهلباوى القيادى الإخوانى المنشق، إن زيارة جون كيرى لمصر قد يكون لها علاقة بمحاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، من خلال تخويف السلطة الحاكمة من الاستمرار فى إجراءات المحاكمة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*"التجمع": الإخوان سيلجأون لتفجير المنشآت العامة خلال محاكمة مرسى*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 04:00 
*قال الكاتب الصحفى نبيل زكى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب التجمع، إن الإجرات الأمنية المشددة من قبل وزارة الداخلية لتأمين محاكمة الرئيس المعزول *

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*السفير المعتدى عليه بالاتحادية :  لم أتلق طلبا رسميا للشهادة ضد مرسى* 
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 03:48
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى : مرسى سيحضر محاكمته غداً ولن يرتدى ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى * 

الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 02:14
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الإنقاذ": علنية محاكمة "مرسى" أمر يعود لتقدير القضاء*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 01:19 
قال عمر الجندى أمين سر جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن الرئيس المعزول 
يحاكم مثل أى مواطن محاكمة عادلة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإبراشى : "القرضاوى" شيخ الصهاينة ومفتى الأمريكان ويحرض ضد مصر*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 01:06 
*قال وائل الإبراشى،لا يمكن السكوت على تحريض "شيخ الصهاينة ومفتى الأمريكان *
*يوسف القرضاوى"، وعدائه لمصر خلال خطبة الجمعة من كل أسبوع.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*السيسى يأمر بفتح طريق بورسعيد الإسماعيلية أثناء توقف الملاحة بالقناة*

الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 00:30

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*التنمية المحلية : تخصيص جزء من دعم دول الخليج لإنشاء مدارس جديدة*

*أكد اللواء عادل لبيب، وزير التنمية المحلية، أنه سيتم تخصيص جزء من الدعم القادم *
*من دول الخليج -خاصة دولة الإمارات- فى إنشاء عدد من المدارس*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*حرس الحدود يحبط تسلل 109 أفراد شمال منفذ السلوم البرى*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:29 
تمكنت عناصر حرس حدود المنطقة الغربية العسكرية بجهة شمال 
منفذ السلوم البرى من ضبط 109 أفراد متسللين
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب "الإزهر" ينهون وقفتهم لتأييد رئيس الجامعة ضد العنف*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:28 
*أنهى طلاب وأعضاء تدريس جامعة الأزهر وقفة تأييد لرئيس جامعة الأزهر أسامة العبد، ضد اقتحام **مبنى الإدارة، وذلك عقب مشادات بينهم وبين طلاب الإخوان الذين حضروا ملوحين بإشارة* *رابعة*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الرئاسة تنفى ما تردد عن إقالة حكومة الببلاوى*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:20 
*نفى السفير إيهاب بدوى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، ما تردد عن إقالة حكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوى*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*وصول وزير الأوقاف‎ لمكتب رئيس جامعةالأزهر لدعمه فى القضاء على العنف*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:19 
*وصل منذ قليل الدكتور محمد مختار جمعة وزير الأوقاف، مكتب رئيس جامعة الأزهر*
* للاطمئنان **عليه بعد وقوع أحداث اقتحام مبنى رئاسة الجامعة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجمهر العشرات من سائقى الميكروباص أمام مبنى محافظة الجيزة بشارع الهرم احتجاجا على*
* المخالفات **التعسفية المبالغ في قيمتها والتي تم إضافتها من جانب أمناء الشرطة والمسئولين عن المرور حسب زعمهم.*
*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*رصاصة بتكنولوجيا الـGPS.. أحـدث سلاح للشرطة الأمريكية*
11/3/2013 10 : 55 AM

الرصاصة GPS هى رصاصة يمكن أن تتبع مكان السيارة المشتبه به، تم تصميمها لجعلها فائقة السرعة فى المطاردات التى تحـدث بين رجال الشرطة والمشتبه بهم بطريقة أكثر أمنا، فهى تمكن السلطات من تعقب المشتبه بهم دون الحاجة للمخاطرة بحـياتهم أو حياة الآخرين.
*بوابة الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*أحبطت أجهزة الأمن التركية مخططا إرهابيا من قبل أعضاء منظمة حزب التحرير الشعبي *
*الثوري **اليساري المحظور يستهدف الرئيس التركي عبدالله جول ورئيس الوزراء *
*رجب طيب**أردوغان قبل انعقاد مؤتمر أزمير الاقتصادي الخامس.*

*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*ألقت وحدة مكافحة الإرهاب التابعة لمديريات أمن أسطنبول وأنقرة وأزمير القبض على سبعة من أعضاء المنظمة الماركسية المحظورة بعد تفتيش 20 عنوانا في توقيت متزامن في تلك المدن.*​ 
*كان من ضمن المقبوض عليهم المدعو "فريد مطلو" الذي دخل تركيا بطريقة غير شرعية من اليونان وقد تلقى تدريبات عسكرية مختلفة على تفجير القنابل وهو مطلوب من قوات الأمن التركية منذ عام 2011.*​ 
*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*كيرى : العلاقات مع مصر هي أكبر من مسألة المساعدات الأمريكية*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:36 
*قال وزير الخارجية الأمريكي، جون كيري، إن العلاقات مع مصر هي *
*أكبر من **مسألة المساعدات الأمريكية*
*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب هندسة القاهرة ينهون تظاهرتهم ضد عودة الشرطة للجامعة*

الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:35

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*نبيل فهمى : مهتمون بإقامة علاقات طيبة مع "واشنطن"*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:30 
*قال نبيل فهمى، وزير الخارجية، إن وزير الخارجية الأمريكى، جون كيرى، سيلتقى بالرئيس *
*عدلى منصور والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى بعد قليل*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*كيرى : اتفقت مع وزير خارجية مصر على محاكمات عادلة وإنهاء العنف *
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:29 
*قال وزير الخارجية الأمريكي، جون كيري، إنه اتفق مع نبيل فهمى على محاكمات عادلة *
*والعمل على إنهاء توقف كل اعمال العنف فى مصر*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*"عمليات التعليم": الغدة النكافية تصل الجيزة و٢٠ حالة بأسوان*

الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:24

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*محافظ الجيزة : الدراسة مستمرة غدا ولا تهاون مع أى محاولات لتعطيلها*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:17 
*طمأن الدكتور على عبد الرحمن محافظ الجيزة أولياء الأمور بأن اليوم الدراسى غدا *
*سيمر بشكل معتاد*
*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمن يطارد طلاب الإخوان داخل جامعة الأزهر لهتافهم ضد الجيش والشرطة*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:48 
*الأمن المركزى يطارد بعض طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة بجامعة الأزهر، وذلك بعد *
*ترديدهم هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة أمام المبنى الإدارى بالجامعة*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. وزير الخارجية الأمريكى يلتقى عددا من نشطاء المجتمع المدنى*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:46 
*وزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى، سيلتقى عصر اليوم الأحد، عددا من نشطاء *
*المجتمع المدنى فى أحد فنادق مصر الجديدة*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*كشف تقرير نشر في أبوجا، اليوم الأحد، أن المخابرات الأمريكية "سي آي أيه" **تجسست على **نظيرتها **النيجيرية "إس إس إس" وأجهزة الأمن والرئاسة أيضاً. **وأشار التقرير إلى أن متعاقد وكالة **الأمن القومي الأمريكي الهارب ادوارد سنودن،**أكد أن المخابرات **الأمريكية اعترضت **المكالمات** الهاتفية الخاصة بنظيرتها النيجيرية، **وتجسست أيضاً علي **أجهزة **الكومبيوتر الخاصة بها وعلى أجهزة الأمن المختلفة.**ونوه التقرير **بأن **المخابرات الأمريكية، ربما حصلت على مستندات سرية **تخص **الحكومة **النيجيرية وتجسست على مكالمات الرئيسجودلاك**جوناثان، **وذلك في إطار**فضيحة التجسس الأمريكية **على الدول الأخرى وزعمائها.*

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*صدى البلد*
*استقرت أسعار الذهب، اليوم الأحد، مع بداية افتتاح البورصات العالمية للذهب عند انخفاضات أمس بقيمة 18 دولارا، ليستقر سعر الأوقية عند 1316 دولارا بدلا من 1334 دولارا الأسبوع الماضى.*

*وأكد رئيس شعبة المشغولات الذهبية بالغرفة التجارية ، إن انخفاض الأسعار العالمية اثر على الاسعار المحلية. حيث سجل عيار 21 مبلغ 255 جنيهًا، والعيار 24 مبلغ 292 جنيهًا، والعيار 18 مبلغ 219 جنيهًا، والعيار 14 مبلغ 173 جنيهًا.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*حطم طلاب الإخوان بجامعة القاهرة، أقفال البوابة الرئيسية للجامعة وخرجوا في مسيرة إلى خارج الجامعة.

وتجمع الطلاب أمام مسلة الجامعة للمطالبة بالإفراج عن المقبوض عليهم من زملائهم وعودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، ورفع الطلاب "بنر" كبير على البوابة الرئيسة للجامعة مكتوب عليها "خافى منا يا حكومة وجايين الليلة ناويين طلاب الجامعة بيقولوها ملعون الظابط على الأمين"، ومن جهة أخرى واصلت قوات الأمن إغلاق ميدان النهضة المحيط بالجامعة.
فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*أغلق رجال أمن جامعة القاهرة المبنى الإداري بالجامعة تحسبا لاقتحامه من قبل جماعة*
* الإخوان المسلمين بعد تظاهرهم أمام المبنى لأكثر من نصف ساعة.*

*صدى البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يشعلون الشماريخ أعلى الباب الرئيسى لجامعة القاهرة*

*




*

*أشعل طلاب الإخوان بجامعة القاهرة الشماريخ أعلى الباب الرئيسى للجامعة بعد *
*تسلقهم الباب منذ قليل، وذلك فى تظاهرهم اليوم بالجامعة.*
*فيما رفع طلاب الإخوان لافتة كبيرة الحجم أعلى الباب الرئيسى مكتوبا عليها عبارات*
*مسيئة للقوات المسلحة والشرطة.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*ظاهرة نادرة لكسوف الشمس تحدث لاول مرة منذ 574 عاما*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*أمر المستشار نبيل صليب رئيس محكمة إستئناف القاهرة, بمنح أجازة لجميع الموظفين والعاملين بمحكمة الإستئناف ودار القضاء العالي, غدا الإثنين بمناسبة أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول الدكتور محمد مرسي, في قضية قتل المتظاهرين بأحداث الإتحادية, وذلك  لأسباب أمنية, بناءا على تعليمات من جهات سيادية وأجهزة أمنية بوزارة الداخلية.

الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*أن اسم الدكتور محمد البرادعي، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، غير موجود على قوائم*
* ركاب الطائرة النمساوية أو مصر للطيران، ما ينفي أنباء وصوله القاهرة، اليوم.*

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالاشتراك مع إدارة البحث الجنائى بالجيزة من ضبط مصطفى*
* سيد محمد سيد **وشهرته أرطف الهارب والمطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره لقيامه *
*بالاشتراك فى أعمال**التخريب وترويع الأمنين واقتحام مدرسة الراهبات *
*عقب فض اعتصامى رابعة*

*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*التلفزيون المصري يتعاقد مع باسم يوسف لتقديم البرنامج*

*رئيس التلفزيون المصري قرر التعاقد مع باسم يوسف لتقديم برنامجه على القناة الاولى والفضائية المصرية . 

واوضحت المصادر ان سبب ذلك يرجع الى دحض اى شائعات تقول بان الحكومة المصرية ضد حرية الراى والتعبير ، والتاكيد على انها تناصر الاعلام بكل اشكاله .
البشاير* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*التعليم : ظهور 15 حالة إصابة جديدة بالغدة النكافية فى ثلاث محافظات*
11/3/2013 3:13 PM

*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*شقيق المعزول يزعم : مرسى لن يحضر إلى المحكمة*​ 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحكومة تعلن الثلاثاء إجازة رسمية بمناسبة بدء العام الهجري الجديد*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأحد , 03 نوفمير 2013 16:30
*
*تقرر نقل محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي للتجمع الخامس

الوفد* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*وقال الزعفراني، خلال لقائه بالاعلامي أسامة كمال في برنامج "القاهرة 360" على شاشة "القاهرة والناس"، أن السبب في عدم القبض على القيادي بالجماعة الاسلامية ورئيس حزب البناء والتنمية طارق الزمر هو اتفاق جرى بين عبود الزمر القيادي بالجماعة الاسلامية وجهات سيادية بعدم ملاحقة طارق الزمر مقابل عدم دعم الجماعة الاسلامية للإخوان في تظاهراتهم – على حسب قوله.*​
*بوابة الفجر*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال سمير صبرى أحد المحامين المدعين بالحق المدنى، إنه أخذ تصريحا من المحكمة لحضور أولى الجلسات، مؤكدا أن الجلسة الأولى سيتم تأجيلها نظرا لعدم توكيل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى لمحامين للدفاع عنه.
*
*وأضاف صبرى أنهم سيطالبون المحكمة غدا بأخذ أجل سداد رسم الدعوى المدنية، والاطلاع على جميع الأحراز، مشيرا إلى أن المحكمة ستطلب نقابة المحامين بتوكيل محام للدفاع عن مرسى فى حال رفضه توكيل أى محامٍ.*
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*كشفت مصادر عن إتجاه الامن لإغلاق المعادي من الكورنيش وحتى معهد امناء الشرطة غداً تماماً بدأ من ساعات حظر الليلة ولمدة 24 ساعة قابلة للتمديد , وذلك بمناسبة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول. وأكدت المصادر أنه سيتم إغلاق محطات المترو ما بين المعصرة حتي دار السلام.

بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*كشفت مصادر عن إتجاه الامن لإغلاق المعادي من الكورنيش وحتى معهد امناء الشرطة غداً تماماً بدأ من ساعات حظر الليلة ولمدة 24 ساعة قابلة للتمديد , وذلك بمناسبة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول. وأكدت المصادر أنه سيتم إغلاق محطات المترو ما بين المعصرة حتي دار السلام.*

*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*إطلاق أعيرة نارية أمام أحد الفنادق السياحية بالأقصر

تكثف مباحث الأقصر جهودها لإلقاء القبض على أحد المواطنين وشقيقيه أثاروا نوعًا من الشغب والفوضى بأحد الفنادق السياحية غرب الأقصر . *

*اونا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*نقل طلاب جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة قانونا" مظاهرتهم من ميدان النهضة، إلى داخل الحرم الجامعى بجامعة القاهرة، بعد مسيرة جابت الميدان وإلقاءهم حجارة على إحدى سيارات الأمن، وطالبوا بالإفراج عن زملائهم.

من جانبه أغلق الأمن الإدارى بالجامعة أبواب مبنى القبة الرئيسية والجانبية لمنع طلاب الإخوان من الدخول والتظاهر بساحة القبة من الداخل.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*قررت جامعة حلوان تعليق الدراسة غدا الاثنين، بكليات الجامعة التى تقع داخل الحرم الجامعى، وهى كليات (الآداب – التربية – الصيدلة – الحقوق – التجارة – الخدمة الاجتماعية – الحاسبات والمعلومات – العلوم – الحقوق – التمريض وكلية الهندسة بحلوان"، تحسباً للشغب بالتزامن مع محاكمة المعزول محمد مرسى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*قررت وزارة الداخلية أن يكون موعد ارتداء الزى الشتوى لأعضاء هيئة الشرطة اعتباراً من يوم السبت الموافق 16 نوفمبر الجارى بجميع مديريات الأمن والمصالح والإدارات العامة والمركزية بجميع أنحاء الجمهور*
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*قيادي سلفي يطالب بتعيين «طنطاوي» رئيسًا انتقاليًا للبلاد لمدة 3 أشهر
*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*رسميا .. "سي بي سي" تعلن وقف برنامج باسم يوسف لأجل غير مسمي *
*أعلنت شبكة "سي بي سي" رسميا وقف برنامج "البرنامج" ، الى أجل غير مسمي لحين الانتهاء من المشاكل التى حدثت بينهما وإخلال شروط العقد المتفق عليها . وأصدرت  "سي بي سي" بيان رسمي بذلك، *
*جاء فيه :- تأكيدا علي ما جاء بالبيان الصادر من مجلس الإدارة يوم السبت الموافق 26- 10 – 2013 بخصوص الحلقة الأخيرة من برنامج البرنامج وحيث اننا فوجئنا بالمحتوي الاعلامي المسلم لادارة القناة لحلقة اليوم الجمعة 1 – 11 - 2013 لبرنامج البرنامج يخالف ما ورد ببياننا الصادر بتاريخ 26 – 10 – 2013 مما يعني استمرار اصرار منتج البرنامج ومقدمه الاعلامي باسم يوسف علي عدم الالتزام بالسياسة التحريرية لقنوات السي بي سي والواردة ضمن وثائق العقد الموقع منا مع منتج البرنامج ومقدمه رغم اننا وفور اذاعة الحلقة الاخيرة قد لفتنا إنتباه منتج البرنامج ومقدمه بضرورة الالتزام بما جاء بالبيان الصادر بتاريخ 26 – 10 – 2013 يضاف الي ذلك عدم التزام منتج البرنامج بتسليم اعداد الحلقات المتفق عليها للسنة الاولي رغم استلامه لكامل المستحقات المالية لتلك السنة واصراره علي حصول مبالغ مالية اضافية كشرط لاستمرار انتاج حلقات جديدة مما يمثل اخلالا لشروط العقد الموقع بين الاطراف . وعليه قرر مجلس إدارة شبكة قنوات سي بي سي ايقاف اذاعة برنامج "البرنامج". *
*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*«النور» يعلن انتهاء أزمة المادة «219»: اتفقنا على تفسير المحكمة الدستورية
*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الداخلية": الحرص على سكان منطقة طرة سبب نقل محاكمة المعزول *

الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 23:05

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصدر: انفجار عبوة ناسفة وراء مقتل 3 إرهابيين بجنوب رفح*

الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 22:37 
قال مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء إن الأشخاص الثلاثة الذين قتلوا مساء اليوم، كان مقتلهم إثر 
انفجار عبوة ناسفة بهم كانوا يعدونها على طريق للقوات الأمنية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*تفاصيل استشهاد عريف شرطة ومجند بهجوم مسلح على كمين بالإسماعيلية*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 22:21 
استشهد عريف شرطة طاهر محمد طاهر، ومجند شرطة أحمد عبد الله السيد، 
وأصيب مجند آخر بإصابات خفيفة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*هجوم مسلح على دورية أمنية بطريق "القاهرة ـ الإسماعيلية" الصحراوى*

الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 21:52 
قالت مصادر أمنية إن مسلحين هاجموا دورية أمنية بالنقطة 105 بطريق "الإسماعيلية ـ القاهرة" الصحراوى، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: بعض الملاحظات الأمنية سبب تغيير مقر محاكمة "مرسى"*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 21:36 
أكد اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، أن الوزارة وضعت خطة أمنية لتأمين المنشآت 
والمناطق الحيوية أثناء محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصرع 3 إرهابيين وضبط فلسطينيين وتدمير 55 عشة فى حملات أمنية جنوب رفح*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 21:14 
أعلنت أجهزة الأمن بشمال سيناء مساء اليوم، أن الحملة الأمنية التى نفذتها 
قوات الأمن اليوم بقرى حدودية جنوب مدينة رفح.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*استياء بين ركاب قطار القاهرة - الإسكندرية بعد تعطله بمحطة قويسنا*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 20:35 
سيطرت حالة من الاستياء بين صفوف ركاب قطار القاهرة - الإسكندرية 
رقم 3072 بعد تعطله بمحطة قويسنا، أثناء ذهابه إلى الإسكندرية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصادر: "الخمسين" أقرت المادتين الأولى والثانية بالدستور* 
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 20:31 
أكدت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن لجنة الخمسبن لتعديل الدستور، فى اجتماعها 
مساء اليوم، برئاسة عمرو موسى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*وزير خارجية أمريكا يغادر القاهرة بعد زيارة سريعة* 
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:37 
غادر مطار القاهرة الدولى، مساء اليوم الأحد، جون كيرى وزير الخارجية الأمريكى، بعد زيارة لمصر استغرقت عدة ساعات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تحيط قصر القبة بالأسلاك الشائكة تحسبًا لمظاهرات الإخوان*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 19:09 
قامت قوات الأمن بمحاصرة قصر القبة بالأسلاك الشائكة، خاصة أمام المدخل الرئيسى للقصر، 
وذلك تحسبا لأى أعمال عنف قد تقوم بها عناصر المحظورة، أثناء محاكمة الرئيس المعزول غدًا

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*رئيس "المترو": لم ترد أى تعليمات بإيقاف محطات غدا والحركة طبيعية* 
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:30 
أكد المهندس عبد الله فوزى، رئيس الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو،
 أنه لم ترد إليه أى تعليمات أمنية بإيقاف أى محطات غدا،

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الإفتاء" تعلن رسميا : الثلاثاء المقبل.. أول أيام العام الهجرى الجديد*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:29 
استطلعَت دارُ الإفتاءِ المصريةُ هلالَ شهرِ المحرم لعام 1435هـ بعد غروب شمس يوم الأحد 
التاسعِ والعشرين من شهر ذى الحجة لعام 1434هـ الموافق الثالث من شهر نوفمبر لعام 2013م

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*النيابة تواجه "العريان" بتحريات الأمن الوطنى فى أحداث الحرس الجمهورى*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:08 
واجهت نيابة مصر الجديدة برئاسة المستشار أحمد حنفى رئيس النيابة، عصام الدين محمد حسن 
إبراهيم العريان، بتحريات قطاع الأمن الوطنى حول واقعة اشتباكات دار الحرس الجمهورى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تمنع تظاهرة 6 إبريل من المرور بميدان التحرير*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:04 
منعت قوات الأمن منذ قليل، مرور مسيرة لحركة 6 إبريل "الجبهة"، من ميدان التحرير، 
بعد أن انتقلت المسيرة من أمام مجلس الشورى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصادر قضائية: "الاستئناف" تمنع البث التلفزيونى فى محاكمة "المعزول"*
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 17:38 
أكدت مصادر قضائية أن محكمة الاستئناف برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب، قد 
قررت منع البث التلفزيونى فى محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*تأجيل محاكمة "أبو إسماعيل" بتهمة سب الداخلية لجلسة 6 يناير * 
الأحد، 3 نوفمبر 2013 - 17:26 
قررت محكمة جنايات الجيزة المنعقدة بدار القضاء العالى برئاسة المستشار محمد جاد عبد الباسط، 
اليوم الأحد، تأجيل الدعوى المقامة من ضباط شرطة ضد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*صرح الدكتور شريف شوقى، المستشار الإعلامى لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء، بأنه لا صحة مطلقاً لما يتردد من شائعات حول تعطيل العمل ببعض مرافق الدولة والمصالح الحكومية غداً الاثنين، نظرا لبدء محاكمة الرئيس السابق .*
*وأضاف أن العمل سوف يسير بشكل طبيعى، وأن موعد سريان حظر التجول لم يطرأ عليه تغيير*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*وزير القوى العاملة يجلس على الأرض ليستمع لمطالب أسر الشهداء*

*




*
*الوزير جالساً على الأرض*

*توجه كل من كمال أبو عيطة وزير القوى العاملة، وسيد أبو بيه نقيب العاملين بمجلس الوزراء إلى مقر مجلس الشهداء ومصابى الثورة، للاستماع إلى شكاوى أسر الشهداء ومصابى الثورة ومطالبهم بإقالة خالد بدوى، الأمين العام للمجلس، وجلس الوزير أبو عيطة على الأرض مع المصابين وأسر الشهداء كى يتسنى له الاستماع لهم جيداً.*

*ومن جانبه قال سيد أبو بيه، نقيب العاملين بمجلس الوزراء، فى تصريحات له، إن أسر الشهداء ومصابى الثورة طالبوا بإقالة الأمين العام للمجلس نظرا لكونه "إخوانيا" وأن مطالبهم منذ ثورة 25 يناير وحتى الآن لم تتحقق.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الداخلية : تسجيل جلسة محاكمة مرسى وإذاعة ملخص ولقطات منها* 
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 00:43 
*كشف اللواء عبد الفتاح عثمان - مساعد وزير الداخلية للإعلام، عن أن الداخلية هى من ستسجل جلسة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، وستخرج منها "ملخص ولقطات*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصادر: الإخوان تخطط لاقتحام مقر محاكمة مرسى و"القضاء العالى" اليوم*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 00:33 
*أكدت مصادر داخل جماعة الإخوان، أن المحظورة أصدرت تعليماتها للأعضاء باقتحام مقر *
*محاكمة الرئيس المعزول بأكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*مطار القاهرة يمنع سفر أسامة نجل "مرسى" دون إبداء أسباب* 
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 00:25 
*منعت سلطات الجوازات بمطار القاهرة الدولى فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الاثنين، *
*سفر أسامة نجل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى إلى العاصمة الماليزية كوالالمبور *
*على **الطائرة المصرية المتجهة إلى هناك لاستكمال دراسته*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*إجراءات أ‌منية مشددة ورفع حالة استعداد الكمائن بمحيط مطار القاهرة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 00:23 
صرح مصدر أمنى مسئول بمطار القاهرة الجوى، بأنه تم تشديد الإ‌جراءات الأ‌منية بمحيط 
المطار، ورفع حالة الا‌ستعداد القصوى فى الأكمنة المنتشرة حوله.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*خالد أبو بكر: أتمنى أن تكون النيابة العامة قدمت أدلة تدين "مرسى"*

الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 00:10

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*رئيس "جنايات القاهرة" الأسبق: مرسى لا يملك قبول أو رفض حضور محاكمته*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 00:09 
قال المستشار فريد نصر رئيس محكمة جنايات القاهرة الأسبق، إن الرئيس المعزول "مرسى"
لا يملك قبول أو رفض حضور المحاكمة من عدمه لأنه تحت تصرف القضاء.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة باستخدام الاسلحة النارية بين مؤيدى المعزول والاهالى بالمنشية بالأسكندرية​*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يجوبون شوارع العمرانية*

الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:21

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*طائرة تابعة لـ"الداخلية" تتفقد الحالة الأمنية بمحيط سجن طرة*

الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:18 
حلقت، منذ قليل، طائرة تابعة للداخلية بمحيط سجن طرة، لتفقد الحالة الأمنية، 
بالتزامن مع مظاهرات المحظورة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يحتلون مهبط الطائرات أمام مقر الإقامة الجبرية لـ"مبارك"* 
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:17 
احتل عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة"، أثناء تظاهرهم اليوم أمام 
مقر المحكمة الدستورية العليا

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*القاضى يرفع الجلسة ويصر على ارتداء مرسى زى الحبس الاحتياطى الأبيض*

الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:14

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*عناصر الإخوان يحتجون على مراسل قناة إم بى سى مصر* 
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:11 
احتجت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة قانونا، اليوم الاثنين، على تواجد 
مراسل قناة إم بى سى مصر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*عناصر الإخوان يلصقون صور "مرسى" على سور "المعادى العسكرى"*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:05 
قام عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة بتعليق ولصق صور الرئيس 
المعزول محمد مرسى، وإشارات رابعة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مطار القاهرة: حركة السفر تسير بشكل طبيعى ولا تأثر فى أعداد الركاب* 
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:03 
أكد مصدر بمطار القاهرة الدولى، أن حركة السفر بالمطار تعمل بشكل طبيعى دون أى تأثر سواء فى مواعيد 
إقلاع ووصول الطائرات، أو حتى فى حركة وصول الركاب إلى المطار من الطرق المختلفة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*إغلاق مستشفى المعادى العسكرى بعد تزايد "الإخوان" أمام "الدستورية"* 
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:00 
أغلقت مستشفى المعادى العسكرى وحديقة جزيرة المعادى التابعة للقوات المسلحة، أبوابها، بعد
 تزايد أعداد عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، أمام المحكمة الدستورية بالمعادى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة للإخوان تصل من حلوان إلى المحكمة الدستورية*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:44 
وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة إلى 
محيط مبنى المحكمة الدستورية العليا، قادمة من حلوان.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: ظهور المتهمين بالملابس البيضاء عدا "مرسى" و"أسعد الشيخة"*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:41 
أفاد مصدر أمنى، من داخل قاعة المحكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة، بأن جميع المتهمين ظهروا 
مرتدين الملابس البيضاء، عدا الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*تأجيل الدراسة بـ5 مدارس بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة تزامنًا مع محاكمة مرسى*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:34 
قالت صفية أحمد, مديرة إدارة القاهرة الجديدة، إنه تم تأجيل الدراسة فى 
المدارس القريبة من أكاديمية الشرطة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الداخلية" ترفض منح الجنسية المصرية لأسرة القيادى بحماس محمود الزهار*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:32 
رفض اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، طلبات لعائلة محمود الزهار القيادى 
بحركة حماس الفلسطينية، التجنس بالجنسية المصرية لدواعٍ أمنية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مسيرة لطلاب الإخوان بكلية الزراعة احتجاجا على محاكمة مرسى*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:23 
نظم اليوم طلاب الإخوان المحظورة قانونا بكلية الزراعة جامعة المنوفية، مسيرة داخل الكلية حاملين إشارات رابعة العدوية، احتجاجا على محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وسط هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة.
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدء تظاهرالإخوان بـ"دار علوم القاهرة"بالدفوف تزامنًا مع محاكمة مرسى*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:32 
بدأ تظاهر طلاب الإخوان "المحظورة", داخل كلية دار العلوم بجامعة القاهرة، 
بالتزامن مع محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى بأكاديمية الشرطة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يطردون طاقم قناة سكاى نيوز من أمام أكاديمية الشرطة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:39 
هاجم أفراد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة قانونا، طاقم قناة سكاى نيوز 
أمام بوابة 8 بمقر أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*هاجم أفراد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة قانونا، طاقم قناة سكاى نيوز أمام بوابة 8 بمقر أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس، وطالبوهم بعدم البث، ومتهمين إياهم بالعمالة، مما اضطر طاقم القناة بمغادرة محيط المنطقة.*
*كما ردد عناصر الإخوان هتافات مناهضة لوزارة الداخلية والجيش.*
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*«الجماعة تكشف آخر أوراقها»..*
* تظاهرات أمام «أكاديمية الشرطة» و«دار القضاء» و«الدستورية».. *
*اعتداء على مراسلة «العربية»..*
* استئجار «ندابات» لترديد شتائم ضد السيسي.. *
*تشكيلات أمنية لمواجهة التجمعات
*الإثنين 04/نوفمبر/2013 - 11:46 ص​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*قاد القيادى الإخوانى عصام العريان هتافات منددة بمحاكمته والرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وعدد من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية من داخل قفص الاتهام بقاعة المحكمة, مما أدى إلى تهديد المستشار أحمد صبرى يوسف رئيس هيئة المحكمة برفع الجلسة.
الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*التليفزيون المصري يؤكد :  مرسي رفض الزي الأبيض*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=droid_arabic_naskhregular ! important]أفادت مصادر من داخل قاعة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول ، أنه عقب إصرار المستشار أحمد صبري يوسف رئيس المحكمة على إلزامه ارتداء الزي الأبيض الخاص بالمحبوسين احتياطيا، *​
*[FONT=droid_arabic_naskhregular ! important]صرخ من داخل القفص قائلا : "أنا الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد".[/FONT]
[FONT=droid_arabic_naskhregular ! important]المحيط [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"مرسي" يقدم واجب العزاء لـ"البلتاجى" من داخل القفص*
الإثنين 04/نوفمبر/2013 - 11:33 ص 
بمجرد أن شاهد مرسي الدكتور محمد البلتاجى امتلأت عيناه بالدموع؛ ونظر إليه قائلًا: "لا تحزن ياأخى أسماء في الجنة".

*فيتو*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*واصلت عناصر إنفاذ القانون ضرباتها الأمنية لاقتلاع جذور الإرهاب والجريمة المنظمة من شمال سيناء حيث تم خلال عملية أمنية ناجحة نفذتها عناصر الجيش الثاني الميداني والشرطة *
*إزالة [ 64 ] عشة، ومصادرة [ 16 عربة أنواع مختلفة - 7 دراجة بخارية ] بدون أوراق أو لوحات معدنية، والتي تستخدمها العناصر التكفيرية والإرهابية كنقاط انطلاق لتنفيذ هجماتهم ضد عناصر الجيش والشرطة.*
*[FONT=droid_arabic_naskhregular ! important]وقال المتحدث العسكري الرسمي انه تم ضبط وإعدام كمية من بودرة بيضاء ويشتبه أنها مادة مخدره وحرق عدد [6] طن من مخدر البانجو "مجفف" و 62] مزرعة لمخدر البانجو وتدمير عدد 3 عربات فنطاس وقود بدون أوراق أو لوحات معدنية وتدمير عدد 10بيارات بإجمالي 20 طن سولار و10 أطنان بنزين .*​
*[FONT=droid_arabic_naskhregular ! important]وأشار المتحدث إلى انه قد تم القبض على فلسطينيين داخل أحد المنازل كانوا قد تسللوا عبر الأنفاق بدون أوراق  والقضاء على عدد 3 أفراد يستقلون دراجة بخارية أثناء قيامهم بذرع أحد العبوات الناسفة.*
*[FONT=droid_arabic_naskhregular ! important]كما تم ضبط عدد 15 فردا إفريقيا داخل أحد المنازل أثناء أعمال المداهمة والتفتيش بدون أوراق "هجرة غير شرعية".[/FONT]*

*المحيط*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*إحباط محاولة إرهابيي "المعزول" اقتحام محكمة المنشية
*
الإثنين 04/نوفمبر/2013 - 11:30 ص​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يعتدون على مصورتين ويطاردونهما بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:13 
اعتدى عناصر الإخوان على مصورتين من قناة أونست الفضائية، وصحفية 
بجريدة التحرير، وطاردوهما بجوار سور الأكاديمية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسى يصف "30 يونيو" بالانقلاب.. ومدعو الحق المدنى يطالبون بإعدامه*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:10 
وصف الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى, فى بداية حديثه لهيئة المحاكمة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة, 
ما حدث فى 30 يونيو بالانقلاب, مؤكدًا أنه جريمة وخيانة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسى يهتف داخل قاعة المحكمة "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:12 
الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، هتف داخل قاعة المحكمة 
"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*ضبط 10 إرهابيين وبحوزتهم متفجرات بالعريش*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:15 
قال مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء اليوم، إنه تم إلقاء القبض على 10 إرهابيين 
بالعريش اليوم خلال حملة مداهمة لمنزل فى وسط العريش

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بالحجارة بين الإخوان والأهالى بمحيط دار القضاء*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:16 
نشبت اشتباكات بالأيدى بين عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، وبين الأهالى
بمحيط دار القضاء العالى، وتراشق الطرفان بالحجارة فى شارع رمسيس
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أهالى شبرا يرفعون لافتات "شبرا ضد الإرهاب ومحظورة على الإخوان"*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:22 
شهد شارع شبرا ومحيط مسجد الخازندار، حالة من الهدوء التام مع سيولة مرورية، وحرص أغلب أصحاب المحلات على فتح المحال التجارية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*القنوات الفضائية تغادر أكاديمية الشرطة بعد اعتداء الجماعة عليها*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:23 
هاجم أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المحظورة قانونا طاقم قناة "السى.بى.سى"، وقاموا بتحطيم الكاميرات الخاصة بالبث المباشر كما قاموا بمهاجمة طاقم قناة الحياة، والاعتداء على مراسلة القناة بالأيدى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*توقف الاشتباكات بين الإخوان والأهالى بمحيط "القضاء العالى"*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:30 
توقفت منذ قليل الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، 
وبين الأهالى، بمحيط دار القضاء العالى وشارع رمسيس.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*استمرارا لسياسة الاستقواء بالخارج..
**الإخوان يضربون الصحفيين المصريين ويؤمنون صحفية أجنبية!

*الإثنين, 04 نوفمبر 2013 12:22​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز، لتفريق الاشتباكات بين أنصار المعزول والأهالي، بمنطقة محرم بك، بعد الوقفة التي نظمها الإخوان تضامناً مع الرئيس المعزول خلال محاكمته. *​ 
*وتمشط قوات الأمن الآن المنطقة، وتلقي القبض على بعض مثيري الشغب.*
*الوطــــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مفاجأة كبيرة قد تتسبب في براءة الرئيس السابق مرسي. *
*وقال مكي في مداخلة هاتفية علي قناة الجزيرة : ما سوف يحدث غدا هو إمتحان لمصر وللسلطة الحاكمة وللقضاة المشرفين علي المحاكمة لأننا لأول مرة ننظر قضية يحال فيها بين المتهم ومحاميه ويحجز في مكان غير معلوم أو ان تكون الإتهامات بشكل كبير سرية وغير معقولة . *
*وأضاف: أنا أعرف عن قصر الإتحادية مكان قيادة الحرس الجمهوري وكنا ندخل من مكان يسمي البوابة 5 هربا من الاعتصامات , ومن المفترض ان هذا مكان عسكري والحرس ليس له من مهمة إلا حماية الرئيس .. فكيف يتم إضطرار الرئيس إلي أن يستعين بغير الحرس لحمايته وأن يكون الحرس في الحقيقة - سجانوه - وأنظر لما حدث أمام الحرس الجمهوري حينما صدرت الاوامر تم قتل الناس في حين ان قصر الاتحادية كان يحاصر وفي يوم أخرج الرئيس من البوابة الخلفية بأمر من الحرس الجمهوري لأنه عاجز عن حمايته . *
*وأردف: أنا لا أعرف إذا كان الرئيس قد إستدعي أحد ام لا في احداث الاتحادية ولكن ما انا متأكد منه أنه طلب من أنصاره الذين جاءوا للإعتصام أن ينصرفوا وانا كنت شاهد علي هذا وحينها جاء لنا وزير الدفاع وقائد الحرس الجمهوري وقالوا أنهم مستعدين لتعزيز الحراسات إذا ما إنصرف أنصار الرئيس ولكني لا أستطيع أن أقول أنه شارك في دعوتهم ولكني أقول أنه شارك في صرفهم *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*رضخ الرئيس المعزول ووافق على ارتداء ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى البيضاء. اشترط مرسى عدم تصويره للموافقة على ارتداء هذه الملابس بعد ان قررت هيئة المحكمة ألزم بارتداء الزي الابيض مكبلاً بالكلابش .*

*وكشف الكاتب الصحفي مصطفي بكري في تصريحات لبرنامج القاهرة اليوم علي فضائية اوربت عن تفاصيل لحظة دخول مرسي القفص *
*موضحا انه في البداية حدثت مشادة بين القاضي و مرسي حينما نادى القاضي على محمد مرسي بالمتهم فرد مرسي بأنني الرئيس الشرعي ويجب الإعتراف بذلك *
*والقاضي قال له : أنت متهم بإرتكاب عدد من الجرائم , *
*قال له مرسي : أنا لست متهم ولا يحق أن أكون بالقفص .*
*امر القاضي بضرورة ان يلبس المعزول الزي الابيض ولو استدعي الامر ان يكون ذلك وهو مكبلا بالكلابش .*
*واضاف بكرى ان مرسي والبلتاجي والعريان حاولا الخروج بالقوة من القفص والأمن منعهم .*
*الوفد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*انتهاء الجلسة بالتأجيل ليوم 8/1/2014 لسماع الدفاع مع التصريح لطاقم الدفاع بلقاء المتهمين فى أماكن أحتجازهم​*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مصادر: إيداع مرسى "برج العرب".. ومدير السجون يشرف على تأمين الزنزانة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:44 
كشفت مصادر أمنية رفيعة المستوى بوزارة الداخلية، أن الأجهزة الأمنية بالوزارة، اتخذت 
كافة الاستعدادات فى حالة قرار هيئة محكمة جنايات القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبرى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأيدى بين طلاب الإخوان والأمن الإدارى بجامعة القاهرة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:44
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*للمرة الثانية.. رفع جلسة "محاكمة مرسى" بسبب مشادات وهتافات بالقاعة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:45 
قررت محكمة جنايات القاهرة رفع جلسة محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، 
للمرة الثانية، وذلك بعد مشادات وهتافات بالقاعة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*استمرار مغادرة "الإخوان" محيط "الدستورية" دون تحديد وجهتهم*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:46 
استمر عناصر جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة قانونا"، فى مغادرة 
محيط مبنى المحكمة الدستورية العليا بكورنيش المعادى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباك بين الإخوان والأهالى بمحيط دار القضاء*

الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 12:57 
تجددت منذ قليل، الاشتباكات بين عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين 
المحظورة، والأهالى بمحيط دار القضاء العالى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنباء عن اتجاه مسيرة "الدستورية" لأكاديمية الشرطة عن طريق الدائرى*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:00 
ترددت أنباء داخل مسيرة الإخوان، التى انطلقت منذ قليل، من أمام المحكمة الدستورية 
العليا بكورنيش المعادى، عن اتجاه المتظاهرين إلى أعلى الطريق الدائرى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*سلطات المطار تمنع عمرو دراج القيادى بالحرية والعدالة من السفر*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:01 
منعت سلطات المطار د.عمرو دراج القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة من السفر 
ظهر اليوم إلى الدوحة المقرر لها الإقلاع الساعة الثانية ظهرا
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*تأجيل محاكمة مرسى و14 قياديا بالإخوان إلى 8 يناير للاطلاع*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:02 
*قررت محكمة جنايات القاهرة برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبرى يوسف تأجيل محاكمة الرئيس السابق و14 قياديا من الإخوان لجلسة 8 يناير المقبل للاطلاع*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الخمسين"تنهى أزمة مواد الهوية والتوافق على حذف المادة "219"*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:04 
*انتهت لجنة الخمسين، فى اجتماعها المغلق مساء أمس، على إقرار أول سبع *
*مواد بباب المقومات الأساسية للدولة، والمعروفة بـ"مواد الهوية".*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسى يرفض الرد على اتهامات النيابة ويقبل رأس البلتاجى*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:05 
فاجأ الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى الحضور بجلسة محاكمته وقبّل رأس محمد البلتاجى فى قفص 
الاتهام، كما رفض مرسى الإجابة على الاتهامات الموجهة إليه من قبل النيابة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الجيش الثالث يضبط مخزن أسلحة وذخائر بالعين السخنة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:13 
تمكنت عناصر الجيش الثالث الميدانى من ضبط مخزن للأسلحة والذخائر عثر بداخله على
2 قاذف RBJ و 3 بندقية قناصة و 3 آلية وبندقية خرطوش وكميات من الذخائر الخاصة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرسى يغادر مقر محاكمته بالأكاديمية بـ"الهيلوكوبتر"*

الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:14

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الشرطة تطلق الغاز لوقف اشتباكات الإخوان والأهالى بمحيط القضاء العالى* 
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:17
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*خبراء المفرقعات يفحصون سيارة متروكة أمام بوابة 6 بأكاديمية الشرطة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:22 
تقوم قوات الحماية المدينة الآن بفحص سيارة متروكة أمام بوابة رقم 6 بأكاديمية 
الشرطة، حيث يقوم خبراء المفرقعات والكلاب البوليسية بفحصها.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الإخوان" يقطعون الطريق الدائرى بالمعادى*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:27 
*قطع عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المحظورة، المشاركون فى المسيرة *
*التى انطلقت منذ قليل من أمام المحكمة الدستورية*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الخبير الأمنى الفرنسى : المقاصد السياحية فى مصر آمنة تماما*

الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:29
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*التلفزيون المصرى: نقل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى الى برج العرب*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:31 
نقل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى الى برج العرب
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*تحطم إحدى الواجهات الزجاجية لنقابة الصحفيين بسبب اشتباكات الإخوان*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:38 
تحطمت إحدى الواجهات الزجاجية بنقابة الصحفيين، بوسط البلد، نتيجة الاشتباكات التى شهدها شارع عبد الخالق
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإخوان" يطلقون الشماريخ على الأمن بالمنصورة.. والقوات ترد بالغاز*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:48 
*تشهدت الآن منطقة شارع كلية البنات بالمنصورة، اشتباكات بين أعضاء *
*جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" والأهالى وقوات الأمن*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*نقل أسعد الشيخة إلى سجن طرة مع باقى المتهمين فى قضية "مرسى"*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:52 
*قالت مصادر أمنية، إنه تم نقل أسعد الشيخة نائب رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية السابق،*
*إلى المنطقة المركزية بسجون طرة بمنطقة المعادى جنوب القاهرة*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*العوا: "مرسى" لم يستقر على توكيل محام.. وسأتقدم بطلب للدفاع عنه* 
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:57 
*صرح الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، رئيس دفاع المتهمين فى قضية التحريض *
*على قتل المتظاهرين*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*تخصيص غرفة العناية المركزة بسجن برج العرب لاقامة الرئيس المعزول.
اكدت مصادر تصاعد احتمالات نقل مرسى الى سجن برج العرب من بين 7 سجون اختارتها سلطات الامن لنقل مرسى اليها على ذمة قضية قتل المتظاهرين فى احداث الاتحادية.
*
*© الوفد *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسماء اولاد وبنات الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسى والكليات اللتى تخرجو منها واين يعملون :*
*الابن الاول يسمى مصطفى حيث يعمل فى الرقابة الادارية*
*الابن الثانى يسمى محمود ويعمل رائد فى المخابرات الحربية*
*والابن الثالث يسمى حسن ويعمل فى واحدة من شركات البترول " مهندس بترول "*
*الابنة الاخيرة تسمى ايه وهى خريجة الكلية البحرية*

*الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*تمكنت عناصر التأمين التابعة للجيش الثانى الميدانى من إلقاء القبض على أحد الكوادر الفلسطينية النشطة الداعمة للتنظيمات الإرهابية المسلحة بسيناء يدعى / عارف ديب غانم أبو خوصة " فلسطينى الجنسية ". *

*وهو ملازم أول سابق فى حركة حماس، وعثر بحوزته على الآتي: *
*بندقية آلية مجهزة بتليسكوب لرصد الاهداف عن بعد . • عدد [5] خزنة لبندقية آلية عثر بها على [119] طلقة وطبنجة عيار "9 مم" . • عدد [2] خزنة بهم [ 15 طلقة عيار 9مم - 22 طلقة عيار 22 مم ] . • جهاز لاسلكى ونظارة ميدان . • عدد [4] تليفون محمول أنواع مختلفة و[17] شريحة تليفون محلية ودولية. • [2] كاميرا ديجيتال فيديو وفوتوغرافى . • جهاز لاب توب . • رخصة قيادة دولية ورخصة فلسطينية . *
*• سلاح أبيض وشريط ترامادول ولفافة من نبات البانجو المخدر. *

*الاثنين ٤ نوفمبر ٢٠١٣ - ٥٩: ١٢ م *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*صرح الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، بأنه جلس مع الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى وقيادات الجماعة المتهمين فى القضية لمدة 25 دقيقة عقب رفع الجلسة.*

*وقال العوا: "مرسى لم يستقر حتى الآن عما إذا كان سيوكل محاميا أم لا"، مضيفا أنه سيتقدم بطلب للنائب العام للدفاع عنه.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*طاردت قوات الأمن بكورنيش المعادي، وأسفل الطريق الدائري، عناصر الإخوان المحظورة، على خلفية قطع الطريق.
فيما غادر أنصار المعزول مرسي، مقر المحكمة الدستورية العليا، إلى كورنيش المعادى.*
* بوابة الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى، القبض على عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين*
*المحظورة، بشارع رمسيس، بعد نشوب اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن وعناصر المحظورة.*
*وتمكنت قوات الأمن المركزى، من مطاردة عناصر الإخوان فى ميدان رمسيس، وتم إخلاء *
*المنطقة بالكامل منهم، فيما بدأت الحركة المرورية تعود لطبيعتها بشارع رمسيس *
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعتدى عناصر جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة" بالضرب على أحد المحامين المدعين بالحق المدنى عن **أحد شهداء أحداث الاتحادية، أمام أكاديمية الشرطة، مما تسبب فى إصابته بجرح قطعى فى الرأس.*
*كما قاموا بتحطيم سيارته ومطاردته إلا أنه تمكن من الفرار منهم*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*عثرت الأجهزة الأمنية على جسم غريب،أمام البوابة رقم 5 بأكاديمية الشرطة *
*وتم إستدعاء خبراء المفرقعات لمعرفة عما إذا كان قنبلة لإثارة الذعر . *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*طمأن الدكتور محمد سليم، رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، عناصر جماعة الإخوان "المحظورة"، عقب خروجه من جلسة المحاكمة، بأن "مرسى" بدا بصحة جيدة، وأنه رد بشكل جيد على كافة التهم التى وجهت إليه.
*
*وأكد "العوا" أن الجلسة القادمة ستشهد تطورات ملحوظة فى المحاكمة، وأنه سيعكف على دراسة القضية.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن المركزى، قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع، على عناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، أعلى طريق الدائرى الكائن بمنطقة كورنيش النيل المعادى، لتفريقهم وعدم التقدم.*
*وصلت سيارات الأمن المركزى، وعدد كبير من القوات الخاصة، بمحيط الطريق الدائرى الكائنة بمنطقة كورنيش النيل المعادى، لتفريق الإخوان.
**فيما تحلق طائرة تابعة لوزارة الداخلية فوق سماء الطريق الدائرى.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أغلقت قوات الجيش، كافة المداخل الخاصة بسجن الغربانيات ببرج العرب. نفى مصدر أمني "للوطن" إمكانية هبوط طائرة الرئيس المعزول بالمطار العسكري ببرج العرب، مؤكدًا أن المسافة بين المطار والسجن كبيرة.
وقال:"يوجد مهبط طائرات داخل السجن، ومن المرجح أن تهبط طائرة الرئيس المعزول فيه".
وتمركزت ناقلات جند، ومدرعات، بمحيط السجن، وتشكيلات الأمن المركزي، التي حوطت مبني السجن بالكامل.
*
*الوطن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية يؤكد إيداع"مرسى"برج العرب*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:16


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكد مراسل التلفزيون المصري بمحافظة الإسكندرية، قيام قوات الأمن بإلقاء القبض على *
*رجل وسيدة، **يطلقان النار على المتظاهرين المعارضين لتنظيم الإخوان.*​

*الوطن *​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال ثروت الخرباوى أن رفض محمد مرسى الإنصياع لاوامر القضاة فى أولى جلسات محاكمتة يدل على أن هناك تعليمات وصلت له من التنظيم الدولى للإخوان بالاصرار على موقفة وعدم الاعتراف بالثورة التى قامت ضده .

واوضح الخرباوى أن التنظيم الدولى للإخوان يرى أن مرسى هو الكارت الأخير الذى سوف يلعب به ولذلك هم يسعون لإستغلالة أفضل إستغلال من خلال رفض الإجابة على أى اسئلة يوجهها له القاضى والقول أن ماحدث إنقلاب وليس ثورة .​
 بوابة الفجر​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*هبطت منذ قليل طائرة مروحية داخل سجن الغربنيات ببرج العرب غرب الإسكندرية.
*
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*قالت مصادر أمنية وطبية إن ضابطا بالقوات المسلحة نقل إلى مستشفى الجلاء العسكرى *
*مصابا بطلق نارى بالظهر، إثر تعرضه لإطلاق رصاص على نقطة أمنية *
*وكمين أمام محطة وقود بالإسماعيلية اليوم الإثنين*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*وصل الرئيس السابق ، إلى سجن برج العرب، تمهيداً لوضعه بغرفة العناية المركزة داخل مستشفى سجن برج العرب، وسط تأمينات مشددة من القوات المسلحة والشرطة. 
وأكد مصدر أمنى أن "مرسى" استمر فى الهذيان ببعض الكلمات غير المفهومة أثناء إيداعه غرفته بالسجن.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*إخوانى يستفز الشرطة : «هييجى يوم تقلعوا الأندروير»*​ 




​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*إخواني يصفع سيدة «مسنة» على وجهها بالقلم أثناء محاكمة المعزول*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*- الدستورية تخلى المبنى بعد اعتلاء عناصر المحظورة أسوارها ..*
*ومصادر: المتظاهرون تجمعوا فى رحلات أسرية لا تتعدى 5 أفراد
- أنصار المعزول رفعوا الأحذية فى وجه أهالي المعادي .. *
*واشتباكات مع قوات الأمن*
*- الإسعاف : الإصابات طفيفة .. *
*والداخلية: تصدينا لمحاولات قطع الدائري*
*حالة هستيرية أشبه بالجنون.. تلك هي التي بدا عليها أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى اليوم الإثنين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، والمتهم بقتل المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية والمحبوس احتياطيا بسحن برج العرب بالإسكندرية، ارتدي الملابس البيضاء طبقا للوائح السجن .
وكان الرئيس المعزول قد وصل منذ قليل إلى سجن برج العرب لقضاء مدة حبسه الاحتياطي على ذمة قضية قتل المتظاهرين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية هو و14 أخرون من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الإثنين, 04 نوفمبر 2013 16:05
*




سرد الكاتب الصحفي النص الكامل لحديث الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، داخل القفص أثناء جلسة محاكمته اليوم الإثنين، في أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس،.
وبعد سؤال مرسي عن توكيله للدكتور سليم العوا للدفاع عنه: "مع احترامي للمحكمة فهي غير مختصة بمحاكمة الرئيس، وهناك انقلاب عسكري يجب أن يقدم قادته للمحاكمة وفقًا للدستور، وأنا أقولها بوضوح: أنا رئيس الجمهورية.. أنا الرئيس.. أنا الرئيس، وتم احتجازي قسريًا وتم وضعي في القفص تحت سلطة انقلاب ارتكب جريمة في حق الوطن".
وهنا قاطعه رئيس المحكمة قائلا: "نحن لسنا في مرافعة، جاوبني هل تقبل أم لا؟!"، فرد مرسي: "أنت لا ينبغي أن تكون مع قادة الانقلاب"، فرد القاضي: "أنا أمثل المحكمة والقضاء".
وأوضح بكري، خلال حواره مع الإعلامي كمال ماضي في برنامج "الحياة الآن" على قناة "الحياة" منذ قليل، أن ذلك الموقف دفع المتهمين لترديد "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، فرد عدد من المحامين والصحفيين قائلين: "الإعدام لمرسي السفاح".
وأضاف عقب ذلك رفع القاضي الجلسة وتم تأجيلها ليوم 8 يناير وإيداع مرسى في سجن برج العقرب وليس طرة، وذلك بسبب الأوضاع الأمنية.
وأشار بكري إلى أن مرسي لم يقبل بتوكيل العوا إلا بعد أن سمع مرافعته ودفوعه في القضية، لافتا إلى أن هيئة الدفاع اجتمعت بمرسى على انفراد.
هذا وقد شهدت أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى و14 متهما آخرين من قيادات وأعضاء تنظيم "الإخوان المسلمين" أحداث مثيرة.
حيث تبادل المحامون من هيئة الدفاع عن المتهمين مع بعض الحاضرين للجلسة السباب والاشتباك بالأيدي أثناء الجلسة، وترديد كل طرف للشعارات المؤيدة لرأيه على نحو تسبب في رفع الجلسة بعد عشر دقائق من بدئها.
ولم يتسن لرئيس المحكمة المستشار أحمد صبري يوسف سماع أمر الإحالة من ممثلي النيابة العامة، نظرا لما شهدته الجلسة من الإخلال بنظامها على الرغم من وجود تشديد أمني مكثف من قبل القوات المسلحة والشرطة.
وكان المتهمون الثمانية قد أودعوا قفص الاتهام في تمام الساعة التاسعة ونصف صباحا، عدا الرئيس المعزول الذي أودع قفص الاتهام قبل بدء الجلسة بخمس دقائق فقط، والتي بدأت في تمام الساعة العاشرة ونصف وخمس دقائق.
وظهر المتهمون مرتدين ملابس الحبس الاحتياطي البيضاء عدا مرسي الذي ارتدى بذلة كحلية اللون وقميص أبيض.. وفور دخول المتهمين قفص الاتهام قاموا بالتلويح بأيديهم بإشارة رابعة، ورددوا هتافات معادية والمناهضة للقوات المسلحة "يسقط حكم العسكر .. احنا مش في معسكر" وتفاعل معهم بعض المتواجدين بقاعة المحكمة من هيئة الدفاع وآخرين.
وتعمد المتهمون الابتسام والضحك بصورة لافتة في مواجهة المتواجدين بقاعة المحكمة، والتي شهدت حضورا غفيرا من مندوبي الصحف ووسائل الإعلام المحلية والعالمية يتقدمهم الكاتب الصحفي البريطاني الشهير "روبرت فيسك".
وعلى الجانب الآخر، قام عدد من الحضور بترديد العبارات المناهضة لتنظيم الإخوان، ومن بينها "الشعب يريد إعدام الرئيس"، فضلا عن العبارات الأخرى التي تكيل الاتهام بالخيانة لتنظيم الإخوان.
وقال عصام العريان، القيادي بتنظيم الأخوان من داخل قفص الاتهام قبيل بدء الجلسة أنه يرفض المحاكمة برمتها، وكافة الاتهامات الواردة بقرار الاتهام، فيما تزعم محمد البلتاجي من داخل القفص ترديد الهتافات المناهضة للقوات المسلحة والمسيئة إليها وكان بقية المتهمين يرددونها وراءه، حيث قال إن قرار الإحالة باطل وصادر عن نائب عام غير ذي صفة.
وفور اعتلاء هيئة المحكمة للمنصة وقبل أن يشرع المستشار أحمد صبري يوسف في بدء إجراءات الجلسة سارع الرئيس المعزول بالتحدث بصوت عال من داخل قفص الاتهام قائلا: "أقول للجميع إن (ما يحدث الآن هو غطاء للانقلاب العسكري)"، وأحذر الجميع من تبعاته وأربأ بالقضاء المصري العظيم "أن يكون يوما غطاء للانقلاب العسكري الهدام الخائن المجرم قانونا".
وعقب المستشار صبري يوسف قائلا، إنه ستتاح الفرصة لجميع المتهمين في إبداء ما يعن لهم من كلمات وطلبات في حينه، فقبل ان يسارع المتهمون مجددا إلى مقاطعة حديث رئيس المحكمة بترديد الهتافات "يسقط حكم العسكر ، إحنا في دوله مش في معسكر".
فيما قامت المحكمة ببدء الجلسة بالقول "إن الأمر كله لله، وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا " ثم بدأت في إثبات المتهمين المحبوسين احتياطيا.
وأثناء قيام هيئة المحكمة برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبري يوسف لإثبات حضور المتهمين سارع القيادي الإخواني محمد البلتاجي بالقول "هذه مهزلة وليست محكمة"، وعقب ذلك قامت المحكمة بإثبات حضور المتهمين المحبوسين احتياطيا الماثلين بقفص الاتهام وعددهم 8 متهمين من أصل 15 متهما مقدمين للمحاكمة في قضية أحداث قصر "الاتحادية".
وقال المتهمان أسعد الشيخة وأحمد عبد العاطي إنهما يرفضان المحاكمة وذلك تحت ذريعة أن القضية أحيلت من النائب العام للانقلاب -على حد وصفهم- ثم قامت المحكمة بإثبات حضور محمد البلتاجي والذي ردد بالتأكيد على وجوده قائلا إن لديه 10 أسباب موضعية لبطلان قرار الإحالة.. مشيرا إلى أن قرار الإحالة صادر من غير ذي صفة.
ولدى النداء من جانب رئيس المحكمة على محمد مرسي أجاب قائلا: أنا الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية الشرعي، وأنا محبوس بسبب الانقلاب، ورئيس جمهورية مصر موجود فى هذا المكان قسرا وبالقوة، وهذا يمثل جريمة، إن الانقلاب جريمة، والمحكمة تتحمل المسئولية عن ذلك، كما أن النيابة ذاتها باطلة.
وأذن رئيس المحكمة لممثل النيابة العامة المستشار عبد الخالق عابد المحامي العام الأول للمكتب الفني للنائب العام بتلاوة أمر الإحالة المتضمن الاتهامات المسندة إلى المتهمين غير أن الحضور بقاعة المحكمة أحدثوا جلبة وفوضى وتبادلوا الصياح على نحو لم يستطع معه رئيس المحكمة السيطرة على الوضع بالقاعة.
فأمر برفع الجلسة وعادت هيئة المحكمة إلى غرفة المداولة بعد 10 دقائق فقط من بداية الجلسة.. فيما هتف العديد من الحضور ورددوا العبارات والكلمات والجمل المناهضة لتنظيم "الإخوان" والمتهمين بالقضية، وبعضها تطالب بإعدام المتهمين.
و طلب محمد سليم العوَّا المفكر إسلامي والمحامي المتخصص في القانون التجاري ، ان يترافع عن محمد مرسى ، وقال إنه اتى الى هنا بتكليف من حزب الحرية والعدالة لكي يترافع عن مرسى ، فقام قاضى المحكمة بسؤال مرسى هل تقبل بان يترافع عنك العوا، رد مرسى دع العوا يترافع اولا وبعدها سوف أقرر، وبالفعل بدأ سليم العوا بالترافع عن مرسى ، وقال إن احتجازه في الفترة الماضية كان باطل ، ولذلك حجزه بعد المحاكمة سيكون باطل أيضا، وقبل أن يستكمل دفاعه، سأل القاضي مرسى مرة أخرى، هل تقبل أن يترافع عنك العوا، وقتها قال موافق.. واستكمل العوا دفاعه عن مرسى .* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أعلن البنك المركزي المصري، اليوم الاثنين، عبر موقعه الإلكتروني، أنه باع نحو 38.8 مليون دولار من أصل 40 مليون دولار طرحهم للبيع للبنوك خلال عطاءه الـ 121، وبلغ أقل سعر مقبول للدولار خلال العطاء 6.8791 جنيه مقابل 6.8793 جنيه أقل سعر مقبول خلال عطاء الخميس *​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكدت مصادر قضائية, أن الرئيس المعزول, خرج من أولى جلساته, وقد أضيفت إليه تهم جديدة, وهى تهمة إهانة القضاء بعد تطاوله على قاضى المحكمة المستشار أحمد صبرى, قائلاً: أنا رئيسك الشرعى وأنت باطل, محكمتك باطلة, وقام برفع يدية فى وجه المحكمة بشعار رابعة.
**وأضافت: كما رفض حضور جلسة محاكمته مرتديًا "بدلته" الشخصية، رافضًا ارتداء ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى "الزى الأبيض"، لأن باعتقاده مازال الرئيس الشرعى للبلاد.*

*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية في القاهرة القبض على 16 من أنصار الرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسي، بينهم سيدة، لقطعهم الطريق الدائري في البساتين، واعتدائهم على قوات الشرطة، ما أسفر عن إصابة ضابط من قوات قسم البساتين، وأمين شرطة.
**الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الجيش" يفتح ميدان رابعة أمام السيارات ويزيل الحواجز الحديدية*

الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين عناصر الإخوان والأهالى بميدان رمسيس*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 
*يشهد، الآن، ميدان رمسيس اشتباكات بين الأهالى وعناصر جماعة الإخوان *
*"المحظورة"، فيما ترددت أنباء عن وقوع إصابات*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*رئيس"السكة الحديد": عودة حركة قطارات المحافظات إلى القاهرة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:46 
*أعلن المهندس حسين زكريا الفضالى رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية، عودة حركة *
*القطارات القادمة من المحافظات إلى القاهرة لطبيعتها*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأهالى يتوجهون لـ"رمسيس" بعد أنباء عن توافد "الإخوان" للميدان*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:48 
*يتوجه الآن عدد من الأهالى من محيط دار القضاء العالى، إلى ميدان رمسيس، وذلك بعد *
*تردد أنباء عن وجود تجمع لعناصر جماعة الإخوان المحظورة بالميدان*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*ضبط 53 متهما فى الاشتباكات بالقاهرة والإسكندرية*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 16:49 
*قالت وزارة الداخلية إن قوات الأمن نجحت فى التصدى لمحاولات إثارة الشغب من قِبل عناصر*
*جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، وحالت دون وقوع أية أحداث تؤثر على سير محاكمة مرسى اليوم*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأهالى يرشقون الإخوان بالحجارة أعلى "التجاريين" بشارع رمسيس*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 17:10 
*رشق، منذ قليل، عدد من الأهالى مبنى نقابة التجاريين بشارع رمسيس أعضاء *
*جماعة **الإخوان "المحظورة" بالحجارة*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مدير مباحث الإسكندرية: "مرسى" لم يدخل مستشفى سجن برج العرب*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 17:46 
*نفى اللواء ناصر العبد مدير مباحث الإسكندرية إيداع الرئيس المعزول محمد *
*مرسى فى مستشفى سجن برج العرب بمحافظة الإسكندرية*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأمن يغلق ميدان النهضة تحسباً لمحاولة عناصر الإخوان احتلاله*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:00 
*أغلقت منذ قليل قوات الأمن المتواجدة بميدان النهضة مداخل ومخارج *
*الميدان، على خلفية أحداث محاكمة مرسى،* 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الإخوان" يتظاهرون أمام السفارة المصرية بالسودان* 
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:37 
*نظم العشرات من أنصار "جماعة الإخوان" تظاهرة اليوم الاثنين، أمام مقر السفارة المصرية بجمهورية السودان، اعتراضا على محاكمة المعزول ، وانضم إلى المتظاهرين عدد من المتظاهرين السودانيين ومن جنسيات أخرى يرفعون نفس شعاراتهم.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الإخوان" ينظمون تظاهرة بالقرب من سفارة القاهرة فى باريس*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:08 
*نظم عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان، اليوم الاثنين، مظاهرة بالعاصمة الفرنسية على بعد مئات*
*الأمتار من مقر السفارة المصرية ومكتب الدفاع المصرى بباريس، وسط تواجد أمنى*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الخضيرى: الإفراج عن مرسى سيكون خطوة لتحقيق المصالحة *
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 17:49 
*قال المستشار محمود الخضيرى رئيس اللجنة الشرعية لمجلس الشعب السابق، إن ما يحدث*
*الآن فى مصر ليس من مصلحة البلاد، وسيؤثر سلبا على استقرار مصر. *
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*تحالف دعم "الإخوان" يحرض على التظاهر غداً رداً على محاكمة مرسى*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:48 
*حرض تحالف دعم جماعة الإخوان"المحظورة" على النزول غدا، الثلاثاء، للمشاركة فى *
*مظاهرات **بجميع ميادين مصر وأمام السفارات والقنصليات المصرية فى مختلف دول العالم.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*صحيفة إسبانية تتوقع الحكم بالإعدام على مرسى فى تهمة قتل المتظاهرين*

الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 14:46
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الموندو : زيارة كيرى أثبتت أن مصر لم تعد بحاجة للولايات المتحدة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:25 
*علقت صحيفة الموندو الإسبانية, على زيارة وزير الخارجية الأمريكية جون كيرى للقاهرة أمس الأحد قائلة: إنها أثبتت أن مصر لم تعد بحاجة إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى شئ, خاصة المساعدات المالية التى كانت تقدمها, وقامت بوقفها بسبب ثورة 30 يونيو .*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*البلتاجى من القفص: تم الاعتداء علىَّ وسبى بأفظع الألفاظ بعد دخولى طرة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 13:06 
*قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجى, وهو مبتسمًا من داخل قفص الاتهام، إنه تم الاعتداء عليه فى اليوم الأول لدخوله سجن طرة، وفى اليوم التالى قام أحد ضباط الأمن الوطنى بسبِّه بأبشع الألفاظ* .
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أمن إسكندرية: مرسى يجرى فحوصات طبية بمستشفى السجن قبل نقله للزنزانة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 19:23 
قال اللواء مدير أمن الإسكندرية، إن الرئيس المعزول دخل مستشفى سجن 
برج العرب لإجراء الفحوصات الطبية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*لجنة الـ50 تنتهى من إقرار 15 مادة منها الإضراب ومصابو الثورة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 19:32 
انتهت لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور من الموافقة على 15 مادة من باب 
المقومات الأساسية فى جلستها المسائية اليوم
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*النيابة العسكرية بالسلوم تقرر حبس 109 أشخاص حاولوا التسلل إلى ليبيا*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 19:43 
أمرت نيابة السلوم العسكرية ، اليوم ، بحبس 109 من المصريين والجنسيات الأخرى،
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد المقبوض عليهم من الإخوان إلى 29 باشتباكات المنصورة اليوم*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 19:44 
أعلنت مديرية أمن الدقهلية ارتفاع أعداد المقبوض عليهم إلى 29 عضواً من أعضاء الجماعة المحظورة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مقتل 3 مسلحين فى تبادل إطلاق نار مع القوات جنوب رفح*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 20:57 
قال مصدر أمنى بسيناء إن 3 مسلحين قتلوا اليوم جنوب رفح، خلال تبادل لإطلاق النار، وأصيب جندى 
خلال حملة أمنية لقوات الأمن اليوم جنوب رفح
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية بين الإخوان وأهالى "حوش عيسى" بالبحيرة*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 20:59 
اندلعت، منذ قليل، اشتباكات عنيفة بين أهالى مدينة حوش عيسى بالبحيرة، 
وعدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*وصول مسيرة لـ"أعضاء الإخوان" إلى المحكمة الدستورية*
الإثنين، 4 نوفمبر 2013 - 21:45 
وصل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، منذ قليل، إلى محيط مبنى المحكمة 
الدستورية العليا، فى مسيرة قادمة من حلوان.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكد البرلمانى السابق أبو العز الحريرى، أن المادة 219 ملفقة فى حقيقتها على الدين الإسلامى والبشرية بشكل عام، مشيرا إلى أنها لا تتناسب مع الفهم الوسطى للدين، وإزالتها يأتى فى إطار فهم السلفيين لأن تفسيرات المحكمة الدستورية لمواد الشريعة يتفق عليه الجميع لأنه يبعد عن التفسيرات المتطرفة.

وأشار الحريرى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إلى ضرورة النص على مدنية الدولة فى الدستور الجديد.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال الكاتب الصحفى، عمرو سمبل، أن تقريراً مخابراتياً دولياً كشف النقاب عن أن الزعيم الدولى، للجماعة المحظورة، هو الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي.*
*وأضاف خلال مداخلة هاتفية على قناة التحرير، أثناء عرض صورة، تضم أحمد عبدالعاطى، والقرضاوي، وراشد الغنوشة، زعيم النهضة التونسية أن الإخوان دائماً ما يخفون أعضاء التنظيم لدولى، مشيراً إلى أن أيمن على مساعد الرئيس، كان من ضمن الاعضاء.*
*بوابة الفجر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*فوجئ المحامون والإعلاميون، عند دخولهم قاعة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، بوجود المتهمين عصام العريان ومحمد البلتاجى وأحمد عبدالعاطى وجمال صابر وعلاء حمزة، داخل قفص الاتهام الملحق بالقفص الأصلى للمحكمة، وما إن شاهدوا الإعلاميين حتى بدأوا الإشارة بعلامة «رابعة»، ثم الهتاف «يسقط حكم العسكر».*

* وبدأ البلتاجى الحديث قائلاً «مرسى هو الرئيس الشرعى المنتخب، والجنرال السيسى والسفاح محمد إبراهيم هما مديرا الانقلاب العسكرى، وما حدث ليس ثورة شعبية»، فرد عليه الصحفيون بأنهم كانوا جزءًا من ثورة يناير، وقبلوا بتنحى مبارك بعد ثورة 25 يناير، فلماذا لا يقبلون بنتيجة 30 يونيو، فقال البلتاجى إنه يعترف بأن ملايين نزلت للشوارع فى مظاهرات 30 يونيو، لكن أغلب من نزلوا من أبناء الحزب الوطنى، وأضاف «لتعرفوا الحقيقة ابحثوا عن المستفيد الحالى من الوضع القائم من مكاسب 30 يونيو».
*
*وتحدث العريان بعد البلتاجى قائلاً إنه سيدلى ببيانه باللغة العربية أولاً ثم بالإنجليزية، فقال إنه يرفض المثول أمام المحكمة لأن هذه المحكمة غير شرعية بالأساس، وإنه ينأى بقضاء مصر عن التورط فى تلك المهزلة، وإنه كان ينأى برئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى أن يدعم الانقلاب العسكرى بنفسه، *

*وتحدث أحمد عبدالعاطى من داخل القفص، قائلاً «إحنا هنا من قبل الفجر، كل اللى هنا أفراد أمن ما عدا الإعلاميين الذين حضروا قبل قليل»، ورداً على أسئلة الصحفيين عن رؤيته وباقى المتهمين لمحمد مرسى، قال «أنا مشفتهوش قبل كده غير لما شفته النهاردة». وحول ما إذا كان مرسى محتجزاً فى دار الحرس الجمهورى أوضح «مرسى غادر دار الحرس الجمهورى يوم 5 يوليو بطائرة عسكرية، وهو لا يزال الرئيس».
أثناء حديث البلتاجى والعريان قاطعهما أحد الحضور، وقال «أنتم قتلة وتزيفون الحقيقة» فرد البلتاجى عليه «انت اللى مين؟؟ لو راجل عرّف نفسك، انت عميل أمن دولة.. الأمن اللى جابك» وأضاف «المخابرات الحربية هى اللى خططت لكل اللى حصل فى البلد، والسيسى هو من قتل المصريين فى 28 يناير وماسبيرو ومحمد محمود وبورسعيد ومجلس الوزراء الأولى والثانية ورابعة والنهضة، وهو اللى قتل الحسينى أبوضيف، الدم الغالى ونسبه للمصريين».*

* وتابع «مسئولو سجن طرة يمنعوننا من صلاة الجمعة ويحبسوننا انفرادياً»، موضحاً أنه تعرض لاعتداء لفظى من ضابط بالأمن الوطنى، سبه وشتمه. وبعد ذلك رفع جميع المتهمين أيديهم بعلامة «رابعة».
*​*
**الوطن*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تقود حملة للقبض على "عناصر تكفيرية" بشمال سيناء
*​*
* 11/5/2013 9:04 AM
*كثفت قوات الجيش من تواجدها بمحافظة شمال سيناء، لضبط الخارجين عن القانون، والجماعات التكفيرية.
حيث داهمت القوات، عدد من المنازل، والبؤر الإجرامية فى المناطق الجبلية، لضبط الجماعات التى تنفذ عمليات اراهابية ضد الجنود، بالأكمنة الرئيسية، والفرعية.*​
* بوابة الفجر *​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*زعمت قناة الجزيرة القطرية، نقلاً عن قائد الحرس الجمهوري، أن الرئيس المعزول ، قد تعرض لمحاولتى اغتيال.*
*وأضافت القناة فى خبر عاجل أن أحدهما كانت فى جنازة جنود رفح، والثانية كانت خلال أحداث الاتحادية، ولم تذكر القناة تفاصيل أخري.*

*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*التنظيم الدولى للجماعة يتظاهر أمام السفارات المصرية لرفض المحاكمة

مظاهرات فى فرنسا وأستراليا وتركيا للضغط على المجتمع الدولى والجاليات: السفارات متقاعسة عن مواجهتهم*
*الوطن* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال سعيد عبدالعظيم، أستاذ الطب النفسى بجامعة القاهرة، إن إحساس الهزيمة يبدو على وجه مرسى أثناء محاكمته، وكان خائفاً ومتوتراً ويحاول أن يدارى ذلك، وإنكاره فى المحكمة حيلة دفاعية يلجأ لها لكى يحتفظ بهيبته، ورفض ارتداء ملبس الحبس لكى يثبت أنه مازال الرئيس الحاكم، فمرسى لديه حالة إنكار للواقع.*
*
وتابع خلال حواره مع الإعلامية ريهام السهلى  أن مرسى يمر بأزمة نفسية ولا يريد العلاج منها، وأن الإخوان تربوا على مبدأ السمع والطاعة، وهناك تعليمات تأتى إليه، فالتربية الإخوانية تلغى العقل فيكون من غير المسموح أن تفكر ويكون لك رأى أو معلومة، فمرسى ينفذ تعليمات تأتيه ولا يتصرف من تلقاء نفسه.
الدستور *​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*أثار إصرار الرئيس المعزول على عدم ارتداء ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى «الزى الأبيض» أثناء أولى جلسات محاكمته أمس، ووقوع مناوشات كلامية بين المتهمين وهيئة المحكمة، جدلاً بين القضاة والقانونيين.
*
*قال المستشار زكريا شلش، رئيس محكمة جنايات الجيزة، إن إدارة السجن هى المسئولة عن ارتداء الرئيس المعزول ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى، مشيراً إلى أن قانون السجون ينص على ارتداء المتهمين المحبوسين احتياطياً بدلة بيضاء.
*
*وشدد «شلش» على أنه إذا وصلت المناوشات للاعتداء على أعضاء المحكمة بالسب والقذف وتعذر استمرار المحاكمة، فمن سلطة رئيس المحكمة أن يقضى فى هذه الواقعة بذات الجلسة بعد الاستماع إلى أقوال النيابة العامة وأن يحكم بالحبس لمدة 3 سنوات على كل من عطل سير إجراءات الجلسة.
*​*
**

*
11/05/2013​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*طالبت الصين استراليا بتوضيح وتفسير، على خلفية أنباء عن تورط الأخيرة في أنشطة تجسس أمريكية على الصين، داعية البعثات الدبلوماسية فى الصين على الالتزام بمعاهدة فيينا للعلاقات الدبلوماسية ومعاهدة فيينا بشأن العلاقات القنصلية، والكف عن الانشطة التي لاتتوافق مع واجباتها.*

*الثلاثاء 05.11.2013 - 07:32 ص أ ش أ *​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال المهندس محمد صلاح زايد رئيس حزب النصر الصوفي: *
*إن "جولة وزير الخارجية الامريكي جون كيري المكوكية لتسع دول في أوروبا والشرق الاوسط تعتبر تحولاً في اجندة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية، وذلك لضمان الامن الاقليمي لإسرائيل".

وأكد "زايد" فى بيان، ان الولايات المتحدة فشلت في التأثير على القيادة العسكرية والحكومة المصرية كما كان في السابق، بعد رحيل الاخوان في 30 يونيو، وتحاول الضغط على المملكة العربية السعودية لقبول عضويتها في مجلس الامن وحضور مؤتمر جنيف2 الخاص بحل الازمة السورية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*أدان وزير الداخلية الفرنسي مانويل فالس تعرض مسجدين في محافظة بيزانسون بشرقى البلاد الفرنسية الى أعمال تدنيس عنصرية. **واستنكر فالس حادثتي تدنيس المسجدين "بعبارات عنصرية ومعادية للإسلام"، مشدداً على ان تلك الأعمال "مرفوضة بشكل كامل".*
*واضاف وزير الداخلية الفرنسي ان الجمهورية لن تسمح بتلك الاستفزازات التي من شأنها أن تقوض الوحدة الوطنية.*

*الثلاثاء 05.11.2013 - 07:53 ص أ ش أ *​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*"تعليم الجيزة": 26 حالة إصابة بالغدة النكافية فى مدارس المحافظة
*​*
*الثلاثاء، 5 نوفمبر 2013 - 11:06​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*ضبط 3 عناصر إرهابية إثر إطلاقهم النار على مدرعة جنوب رفح*
الثلاثاء، 5 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:55
 *قال مصدر أمنى، إن ثلاثة إرهابيين مسلحين، يستقلون سيارة نصف نقل، أطلقوا نيران على مدرعة، أثناء مرور حملة أمنية بقرية المهدية، جنوب رفح، دون إصابتها، وحاصرت القوات الأمنية المسلحين، وتمكنت من إلقاء القبض عليهم .*
*

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*لجنة الخمسين تقرر إلغاء مجلس الشورى من الدستور*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأهلى يحرز البطولة الثامنه له لأبطال الدورى لقارة أفريقيا *​


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*توافد العشرات من النشطاء السياسيين على منزل السفير التركى بالقاهرة حسين عونى بوصطالى، خلف فندق الفورسيزون بشارع النيل مساء اليوم السبت، للاحتجاج على التدخل التركى فى شئون مصر الداخلية، والمطالبة برحيله.
وردد المشاركون فى تلك الوقفة: "يا عونى برة مصر.. اردوغان يا اردوغان يا عميل الأمريكان.. ارحل ارحل يا عونى".
ورفعوا ﻻفتات مرسوما عليها صور للرئيس التركى اردوغان ومكتوب عليها: "تسقط الخلافة التركية وعملاء الأمريكان".
من جانبها عززت قوات الأمن المركزى من تواجدها بجوار منزل السفير التركى ودفعت بـ5 سيارات لنقل الجنود ومدرعتين لمكافحة الشغب.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*ضبط المتهم الرئيسى فى واقعة اقتحام كنيسة العائلة المقدسة بملوى*​ 
*السبت، 16 نوفمبر 2013 - 18:34​*
*(أ ش أ)​*
*تمكنت وحدة مباحث مركز شرطة ملوى من ضبط شخص مطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره فى واقعة اقتحام كنيسة العائلة المقدسة وبحوزته طبنجة مُبلغ بسرقتها خلال أحداث ثورة يناير 2011.
تلقى اللواء أسامة متولى، مدير أمن المنيا إخطاراً بتمكن وحدة مباحث مركز شرطة ملوى من ضبط محمود خ . ع 33 سنة عاطل، والمطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره فى واقعة اقتحام كنيسة العائلة المقدسة بدائرة قسم شرطة ملوى.
وحال قيام القوات بمحاصرة مسكن المذكور ولدى استشعاره بالقوات قام بالقفز من أعلى سطح منزله إلى منزل مجاور ومنها إلى الشارع، إلا أنه سقط على الأرض وأصيب حيث تم السيطرة عليه وضبطه وبحوزته طبنجة عيار 9 مم بداخل خزينتها ( 10 ) طلقات من ذات العيار.
وبالكشف عن السلاح المضبوط تبين أنه مُبلغ بسرقته من مديرية أمن القاهرة خلال أحداث ثورة يناير 2011.
وبمواجهته أقر بحيازته للسلاح وعلل محاولة هروبه خشية ضبطه تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال تلك الواقعة.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*للمرة الثانية.. منع أسماء محفوظ من دخول الكويت*​


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*أحرق العشرات من المعارضين لوجود السفير التركى بالقاهرة، والمطالبين برحيله، أعلام لتركيا وأمريكا وعدد من صور الرئيس التركى أردوغان وبعد حرقهم قاموا بالدهس عليها. 
فيما قام العشرات بتشغيل عدد من الأغانى الوطنية ورفع صور للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع الحالى.
وقال عمرو جودة المسئول عن حملة بأمر الشعب لـ"اليوم السابع" قررنا نحن حملة بأمر الشعب الوقوف اليوم أمام منزل السفير التركى بالقاهرة، اعترضاً على التدخل السافر فى شئون مصرنا الحبيبة، ونرفض التدخل التركى والأمريكى السافر فى الشئون المصرية، وقررنا عدم الصمت على التدخل فى شأننا، ولهذا فنحن شباب وسيدات مصر نهيب بكافة طوائف الشعب المصرى.*​


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2013)

قالت وزارة النقل إن اقتحام أتوبيس رحلات وسيارة نقل وراء حادث قطار دهشور، وأن المزلقان كان مغلقا، إلا أن السيارة والأتوبيس لم يراعيا ذلك، مما أدى إلى وقوع الحادث أمام مزلقان 25، الواقع على خط (التبين / الواحات البحرية ).

وأضافت الوزارة فى بيان لها أنه فى تمام الساعة 12:15 صباح اليوم الاثنين، وأثناء مرور قطار مشحون طفلة قادم من أسوان إلى كم 48، وعند مزلقان 25 اقتحم أتوبيس الرحلات رقم 126 الفيوم من الجهة البحرية، وفى نفس الوقت اقتحمت سيارة نقل رقم 8597 ق س م من الجهة القبلية هذا المزلقان الكائن بكيلومتر 24.715. 

وأكدت الوزارة أن هذا المزلقان الواقع بين محطتى كم 12 وكم 48 على خط (التبين / الواحات البحرية) كان منتظما أثناء الحادث وتعمل أجراس الإنذار والأنوار وفى حراسة خفيرى المزلقان إلا أنه لعدم التزام سائقى الأتوبيس والسيارة النقل باتباع تعليمات المرور عبر المزلقان، وقع الحادث.


وأفادت الوزارة أن الدكتور إبراهيم الدميرى وزير النقل، انتقل لمعاينة الحادث ووجه بسرعة الانتهاء من صرف التعويضات الخاصة بتأمينات الهيئة، وأنه سوف يتم صرف مبلغ 20 ألف جنيه لأسرة المتوفى، وللمصابين نسبة من هذا المبلغ طبقاً لحالة الإصابة واستمراريتها.

وأوضح البيان أن الوزير طالب بسرعة إنشاء كوبرى علوى على هذا الطريق فوق خط السكة الحديد، على أن يتم الانتهاء منه قبل يونيو من العام القادم على الرغم من عدم وجود كثافة عالية لحركة القطارات على هذا الخط. 


وأشار البيان إلى أن الوزارة وهيئة السكة الحديد تتقدم بخالص التعازى لأهالى هذا الحادث وسرعة الشفاء للمصابين وتهيب بالمواطنين مراعاة قواعد وقوانين المرور المنظمة للحركة على المزلقانات، مشددة على أنها ستتعاون مع سلطات التحقيق وتسخر كافة إمكانيات الوزارة لتسهيل عملية التحقيق.

اليوم السابع


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2013)

«الصحة»: ارتفاع ضحايا حادث قطار دهشور إلى 27 قتيلًا و34 مصابًا

قال الدكتور خالد الخطيب، مدير الإدارة المركزية للرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة بوزارة الصحة، إن عدد ضحايا حادث تصادم قطار مع سيارة لنقل الركاب «ميني باص» بدهشور في محافظة الجيزة ارتفع إلى 27 قتيلا، و34 مصابا.
وأضاف في تصريحات لـ«المصري اليوم» أن عددا من المصابين حالتهم خطيرة، وتستلزم تدخلات طبية عاجلة، ولذا تم نقل بعضهم لمستشفى قصر العيني الفرنساوي، مشيرا إلى أن المصابين تم توزيعهم على مستشفيي الهرم وأم المصريين.
وأشار رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة إلى قيام وزارة الصحة برفع حالة الطوارئ للدرجة القصوى بالمستشفيات المحيطة بالمنطقة، وإمدادها بجميع الأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية، وأكياس الدم، والفرق الطبية المتحركة، مشيرا إلى أن الدكتورة مها الرباط، وزيرة الصحة، قطعت مشاركتها في مؤتمر للمجلس القومي للسكان، وتوجهت لزيارة المصابين بمستشفيي الهرم وأم المصريين.
وفيما يتعلق بجثامين المتوفين، أوضح «الخطيب» أن 6 جثامين بمشرحة مستشفى الهرم، و10 بمشرحة مستشفى 6 أكتوبر المركزي، و7 بمشرحة مستشفى أم المصريين، و4 بمشرحة مستشفى الشيخ زايد المركزي، موضحا أن 21 سيارة إسعاف تواجدت في مكان الحادث عقب وقوعه.


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2013)

استدعاء طنطاوى وعنان للشهادة فى محاكمة مبارك والتأجيل لـ14و15ديسمبر

قررت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، تأجيل إعادة المحاكمة فى القضية المعروفة إعلاميا بـ"محاكمة القرن"، المتهم فيها الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك، ونجليه جمال وعلاء ووزير داخليته اللواء حبيب العادلى و6 من مساعديه السابقين ورجل الأعمال الهارب حسين سالم بقتل المتظاهرين السلميين خلال أحداث ثورة 25 يناير والإضرار بالمال العام من خلال تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل إلى جلسة 14 ديسمبر المقبل.

اليوم السابع


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2013)

أعلن الدكتور مدحت محمد شكرى، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالفيوم أن الحصيلة الكاملة لضحايا ومصابى حادث قطار دهشور، بلغ 59، منهم 27 حالة وفاة، و33 حالة إصابة، وقال إن 25 مصاًبا دخلوا مستشفى الهرم و7 دخلوا مستشفى أم المصريين وأن 27 ضحية نُقلت جثثًا إلى مستشفى الهرم ( 5 ) جثث– مستشفى الشيخ زايد ( 4 ) جثث– مستشفى 6 أكتوبر المركزى ( 11 ) جثة – مستشفى أم المصريين ( 7 )جثث .

وكشف شكرى، عن أسماء الضحايا وهم إبراهيم ملوكا حنا 57 سنة – يوسف وفوزى سليمان 55 سنة – جرجس يواقيم سليمان 66 سنة – عادل صبحى حنا 61 سنة – سناء حنا ملوكا 54 سنة – هالة كريمن معوض 37 سنة – طفل مجهول الهوية – شخص مجهول يبلغ من العمر 50 عاما – روما ميلاد إسرائيل 70 سنة – لوسندا هانى نادى 3 سنوات – ميراى صالح يوسف 13 سنة – حنان لبيب لطف الله 55 سنة – فراس صالح يوسف – إسحق حنا كيرلس – جينا هانى نادى – راستين عماد محروس – ميرنا هانى نادى – هادية صالح يوسف – أبانوب عبد الملاك – فرحة هريس – طفل مجهول الهوية – مرفت خيرى عماد – مها يوسف فوزى – كريم معوض كريم 70 سنة – هناء كريم معوض 30 سنة – نادية يواقيم جرجس 45 سنة – مارى حنا ملوكا 25 سنة .

والمصابون هم مينا إسحق حنا 70 سنة – هانى كريم معوض 35 سنة – نجية معوض كريم 35 سنة – سعاد سامى حنين 26 سنة – سمير يواقيم جرجس 60 سنة – سامية سمير يواقيم 38 سنة – يوسف يوسف محمود 40 سنة – بيشوى سامح سليم 10 سنوات – نرمين يعقوب ملاك 18 سنة – بولا سامح سمير 3 سنوات – نوال حنا ملوكا 46 سنة – صلاح خليل معوض 43 سنة – مارينا عماد نظمى 22 سنة – فيولا فؤاد 17 سنة – بيتر إسحق حنا 13 سنة – مينا رفعت فوزى – سمير يوطين جرجس 60 سنة – ميرنا يعقوب عبد الملاك 18 سنة – ماجدة موريس 45 سنة – فؤاد نادر 55 سنة – تاردين أيمن 50 سنة – ميرنا إسحق حنا – أبانوب فؤاج نادر 5 سنوات – اسحق فوزى 61 سنة – سامية سمير يولقيم 28 سنة – كيرلس رفعت فوزى 10 سنوات – منال جرجس 42 سنة – مارتن هانى كرم 5 سنوات – فارينا عماد محروس 12 سنة – كراد يوسف 45 سنة .

تبين أن الضحايا والمصابين كانوا يحضرون حفل خطوبة لنجل خالهم نادى يواقيم وهو من أبناء الفيوم والذى خطب عروسا من القاهرة ، وعقد حفل الخطوبة بحلوان حيث تقيم أسرة العروس .


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2013)

أعلنت سلطات الأمن بمطار القاهرة الدولي الاستنفار الأمني والطوارئ وتشديد الإجراءات الأمنية على مداخل ومخارج صالات السفر والوصول ومباني المطار والطرق المؤدية إليه وتكثيف الخدمات الأمنية. وصرح اللواء علاء الدين علي مدير أمن مطار القاهرة الدولي أنه سيتم تشديد الإجراءات أيضا بالشركات المحيطة بالمطار ووزارة الطيران المدني للتأكيد على أمن وسلامة الركاب والمنشآت، ووضعها في إطار حالة الاستنفار الأمني بسبب إحياء ذكر شهداء شارع "محمد محمود" وتردد قيام بعض الجماعات التكفيرية بإثارة حالة من الفوضى بالبلاد. وأضاف أنه تم الاستعانة برجال العمليات الخاصة لتأمين الأكمنة الموجود على مدخل مطار القاهرة من جميع الاتجاهات، كما انتشرت الكمائن المرورية بالتنسيق بين الشرطة والقوات المسلحة وانتشرت مدرعات بالأماكن الحيوية بالإضافة إلي تواجدها بجوار الأكمنة وذلك لخصوصية المطار كمنشاة حيوية دولية . وأكد اللواء علاء الدين أن كل مداخل ومخارج المطار مؤمنة تماما بالتنسيق بين مختلف قوات الشرطة ، وأشار إلي استخدام أجهزة اكتشاف المفرقعات بالأكمنة لفحص السيارات قبل دخولها إلي صالات المطار وساحات انتظار السيارات ، وقال "إن هناك كمائن مرورية على كل المداخل والمخارج بخلاف التأمين الكامل للمراكز الحيوية كبرج المراقبة الجوية ومركز الملاحة والعمليات الجوية ووزارة الطيران المدني ومواقف انتظار السيارات وصالات المودعين والمستقبلين". وأضاف أنه تم الاستعانة بالكلاب البوليسية المتخصصة في الكشف عن المتفجرات للمرور الدائم على ساحات انتظار السيارات في كل مواقف السيارات بجميع المباني وصالات المودعين والمستقبلين بخلاف المسح الشامل لكل المباني والمنشآت وأرض المهبط.


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون النيران على كنيسة بالغربية وإصابة فردين شرطة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يعطلون قطارات الخطين الأول والثانى للمترو*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى خبر عاجل على قناة المحور 
لجنة الخمسين تقر حرية العقيده فى الدستور الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*انباء عن سقوط قتيل فى اشتباكات جامعة القاهره منذ قليل
طالب بكلية الهندسه يُدعى محمد رضا عبد الجواد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنباء عن القبض على علاء عبد الفتاح بالطالبية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*شهود عيان: سقوط أول حالة وفاة خلال اشتباكات الإخوان والأمن بالهرم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*"الإخوان" يشعلون النيران فى نقطة شرطة بشارع الطالبية*​


----------



## grges monir (29 نوفمبر 2013)

انا قلت الدنيا هتسخن النهاردة بسبب قانون التظاهر الغريب دة


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*مادة (235)*​*
يصدر مجلس النواب في أول دور انعقاد له بعد العمل بهذا الدستور قانوناً لتنظيم بناء وترميم الكنائس، بما يكفل حرية ممارسة المسيحيين لشعائرهم الدينية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*حريق هائل بأحد استوديوهات مدينة الإنتاج.. و"الإطفاء" تحاول السيطرة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*النور: مادة حظر الأحزاب الدينية بالدستور لن تؤثر على موقفنا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفاة الأب جيوفاني عايد والأب يوسف، مدير مدرسة الفرنسيسكان الخاصة بنجع حمادي، في حادث تصادم، أثناء عودتهم من مدينة قنا علي الطريق الصحراوي الغربي*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفاه الشاعر  احمد فؤاد نجم المناضل الوطنى المحبوب*

 * أنباء عن وفاة  الشاعر المناضل الاشتراكى الاشهر  : رائد الحركة الوطنية اليسارية والشعبية المصرية 
الاستاذ (عمنا)    *  أحمد فؤءاد نجم​ * شاعر الشعب 
:    إيقونة ثورتى   25 يناير - و30 يونيو 
ألف رحمة للفقيد الراحل ... وعزاء لجميع محبيه أقباطاً ومسلمين.
تعزياتى لنا جميعاً يا أهالينا   شعب مصر
ونسأل الله  أن يعوض *مــــصــــــر* عنه خيراً+


*المصدر​** من هنا *


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*"معاريف": المسلحون بسيناء يستخدمون أسلحة إسرائيلية ضد جيش مصر*
السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:52
أبرزت صحيفة "معاريف" الإسرائيلية العملية التى قام بها الجيش المصرى فى مدينة العريش، حيث ألقى القبض على 3 خلايا إرهابية بالشيخ زويد القريبة من قطاع غزة.

وقالت الصحيفة، إنه تم إلقاء القبض على الخلايا الإرهابية بعد تبادل لإطلاق النار استخدم خلالها المتطرفون رشاشات إسرائيلية من نوع "عوزى" الشهير، بالإضافة إلى أسلحة أخرى لم تذكرها.

وإن مدينة الشيخ زويد أصبحت وكرا للأسلحة والمخدرات التى يحاول الجيش المصرى تطهيرها.

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*إطلاق سراح فتيات "7 الصبح" من مديرية أمن الإسكندرية*
السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:42
خرجت الفتيات المنتميات لجماعة الإخوان، بعد إنهاء إجراءات خروجهن من مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، وسط 
تكبيرات من أنصار الجماعة الذين احتشدوا أمام قاعة محاكمتهن مهللين بعد النطق بالحكم.

*اليوم  السابع*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*بكار بعد تعدى شباب الإخوان على منزله :  هذه أخلاقكم.. سامحكم الله*
السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:07
اتهم نادر بكار مساعد رئيس حزب النور لشئون الإعلام، أعضاء بجماعة الإخوان وتنظيم حازمون بالتجمهر أمام مسكنه لمدة وترديد هتافات مسيئة له تتضمن ألفاظاً خارجة، بالإضافة إلى إشعال الألعاب النارية ومحاولة التعدى على منزله. 
ووجه بكار، رسالة إلى الشباب، قائلا: "سامحكم الله وهداكم لكنكم أعطيتم أبلغ رسالة على أخلاق جماعة الإخوان"
وأكد بكار، فى تصريحات *لـ"اليوم السابع"*، أنه كان يعلم بهذه الوقفة منذ أمس لكنه رفض إبلاغ أجهزة الأمن.
وأضاف: أنهم ظلوا لمدة ساعة كاملة تحت المنزل وعددهم لم يزد عن 60 شخصاً لكنى لم أفعل ذلك لأن هذا ليس أسلوبى"​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن السويس يضبط 2 من قيادات الإخوان بتهمة التحريض على الجيش*

*"اليوم السابع"*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

قال الدكتور شريف مراد، عميد كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة: "إن الكلية ليست مكانا للاعتصام وإنما مكان للدراسة".وأكد عميد هندسة القاهرة فى حديثه مع الطلاب المعتصمين، أنه لا مانع من الإضراب للطلبة إذا كانوا يريدون ذلك، وإن إدارة الكلية طلبت من الجامعة أفراد أمن إضافيين لتأمين الكلية من محاولة لأى عمليات تخريب.

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزيرا الصحة والتعليم العالى يفتتحان مستشفى عين شمس لجراحة القلب
*
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*إحصاء جديد يكشف :  *
*حكم الإخوان خفض الإنفاق على التعليم بالعام الماضى من 4.9% من ميزانية الدولة إلى 3.8%.*

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط شخصين وحرق 15 عشة ودراجتين بخاريتين فى الحملة الأمنية برفح*
السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:35
أسفرت الحملة الأمنية الموسعة جنوبى الشيخ زويد ورفح، عن ضبط شخصين، وحرق
 وتدمير15عشة ودراجتين بخاريتين للعناصر التكفيرية والإرهابية​ 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*إخوانى يعترف لنيابة الدقهلية بقتل شباب الثورة بالمنصورة* 

السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر جمركى :  المخابرات تفحص أقمشة شبيهة بزى الصاعقة ضبطت ببورسعيد* 
السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*حراسة مشددة للبابا تواضروس بسويسرا لمنع "شغب الإخوان"*
*السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 *
وضعت أجهزة الأمن السويسرية حراسة متخصصة لحراسة كبار المسئولين، لقداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى،
 بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية، أثناء زيارتة الأولى لسويسرا، والتى يقوم خلالها بزيارة رعوية لعدة أيام. 

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*أهالى طنطا يفضون مسيرة للإخوان باستخدام المياه والأحذية*

السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:45

تصدى أهالى مدينة طنطا منذ قليل لمسيرة بالمئات لأعضاء تنظيم الإخوان باستخدام
 المياه والأحذية بعد هتافهم ضد الجيش والشرطة

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*سعد الدين إبراهيم : كنت إخوانيا حتى التقيت "ناصر" وكشف لى حقيقتهم*
السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:24
وقال الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم أستاذ علم الاجتماع ومدير مركز ابن خلدون، أن أبناء قيادات الإخوان لم يضحوا بأنفسهم كما "ضحت الفتيات اللاتى القين بأنفسهن فى التهلكة من أجل مالا يستحق"

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*يونس مخيون: الإخوان خونونا لتعاملنا مع جيش حمى شعبه من ظلم القادة*
السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:30
تعجب الدكتور يونس مخيون رئيس حزب النور، من اتهام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لهم بالخيانة.

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعليقًا على محاكمته غدًا.. زوجة دومة : المحكمة لا تمتلك سندًا قانونيًا*​السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:30
نفت نورهان حفظى، زوجة الناشط أحمد دومة، دعوتها إلى أى فعاليات غدًا أثناء محاكمة دومة.
وأشارت نورهان حفظى أنها ستحضر المحاكمة غدًا، مشيرة إلى أن فريق الدفاع أكد لها أنه لا سند قانونيًا على دومة مما يعنى براءته.
*"اليوم السابع"*
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*اتحاد "الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية" يؤيد اعتصام طلاب "هندسة القاهرة"*​السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:37​أعلن اتحاد طلاب كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية تأييده الكامل للإضراب والاعتصام والمبيت داخل كلية 
الهندسة جامعة القاهرة، الذى بدأ اليوم، والذى يطالب من خلاله الطلاب بالقصاص لزميلهم الشهيد محمد رضا.​ 
*"اليوم السابع"*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*السفير السعودى : الرياض بقيادة الملك تقف مع مصر قلبا وقالبا*

السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*نيابة مدينة نصر تأمر بحجز 3 من أعضاء الإخوان بتهمة خرق قانون التظاهر*
السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:57
أمر المستشار عمرو شعبان، وكيل أول نيابة أول مدينة نصر بحجز 3 متهمين من الإخوان على ذمة تحريات المباحث..

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*"6 إبريل": لن نتظاهر أثناء محاكمة "ماهر" والتحرك سيكون بناء على الحكم*
السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:32
أكد عمرو على، منسق حركة شباب 6 إبريل، أن الحركة لم تحدد حتى الآن التظاهر تزامنًا مع 
محاكمة أحمد ماهر مؤسس الحركة ومنسقها العام والمقرر لها غدًا،

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصطفى الفقى : رفض السعودية لعضوية مجلس الأمن صفعة للأمم المتحدة*
السبت، 7 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:07
وصف مصطفى الفقى، المفكر السياسى، اعتذار السعودية عن عضوية مجلس الأمن يثير تساؤلات 
عديدة، ويعتبر صفعة لعلها تفيق القائمين على إدارة الأمم المتحدة.

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*لوس أنجلوس تايمز*​*جماعة إسلامية تتخذ 12 راهبة سورية رهائن للمطالبة بالإفراج عن 1000 من المتمردين*​ 
ذكرت الصحيفة أن إحدى حركات التمرد السورية، المسئولة عن خطف 12 راهبة من دير "مار تكلا" بقرية معلولا المسيحية 
التاريخية، طالبت بالإفراج عن 1000 من المعتقلين لدى الحكومة السورية مقابل إطلاق سراح الراهبات​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*كريستيان ساينس مونيتور*

*أوباما يقر أنه عاش مع عمه الصادر بحقه أمر ترحيل*

ذكرت الصحيفة أن البيت الأبيض أكد أن الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما كان قد عاش مع 

عمه الذى صدر بحقه قرار ترحيل خارج الولايات المتحدة، لفترة من الوقت
​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجارديان*

*إيطاليا تصدر حكما بالسجن 6 أعوام على إمام مصرى لصلته بالإرهاب*
ذكرت صحيفة الجارديان البريطانية، أن محكمة إيطالية حكمت غيابيا، على رجل دين مصرى 
متطرف معروف بـ"إمام ميلانو" بالسجن ستة أعوام فى جرائم تتعلق بالإرهاب.
وأوضحت أن المحكمة أصدرت حكمها، أمس الجمعة، على أسامة مصطفى حسن نصر الشهير بـ"أبو عمر المصرى"،​
 الذى جرى خطفه فى ميلان كجزء من برنامح الترحيل السرى الذى تديره وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية الأمريكية عام 2003​​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*وصول وزير خارجية قطر في زيارة مفاجئة للقاهرة​*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بجامعة المنصورة يعتدون على ضابط*​ 
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 -​ 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

قرر الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء، حذف كل من هشام أحمد فؤاد جنينة المعين رئيسا للجهاز المركزى ​للمحاسبات الحالى، والمستشار محمد مجدى البتيتى، محافظ بنى سويف، والمستشارين بمحكمة 
استئناف القاهرة، من تعينهما بمحاكم أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ، وذلك لاستبعادهم من 
أقدمية وسجلات القضاء والنيابة العامة.​ 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*غدًا.. أولى جلسات محاكمة بديع والعريان والبلتاجى فى "أحداث الجيزة"*

*الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 * 

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*عززت قوات الأمن المركزى، من تواجدها، ظهر اليوم الأحد، بمحيط وزارة الداخلية، وذلك عقب وصول *​*مسيرة أمناء الشرطة والضباط الحاصلين على مؤهلات عليا، المنطلقة من أمام نادى ضباط الشرطة*​* بعابدين، إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية، وذلك للمطالبة بترقيتهم.*​ 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*كشف مصدر قضائى، عن قيام الأجهزة الأمنية بمطار القاهرة بإلقاء القبض على الكاتب سمير رجب *
*رئيس تحرير جريدة الجمهورية الأسبق ورئيس تحرير جريدة 24 ساعة، أثناء عودته من *
*الخارج تنفيذا لقرار ضبطه وإحضاره الصادر من جهاز الكسب غير المشروع، مشيرا *
*إلى أنه جارى ترحيله إلى جهاز الكسب للتحقيق معه بتهمة تضخم الثروة.*
*وكان جهاز الكسب غير المشروع قد قرر منع "رجب" وأفراد أسرته من التصرف فى أمالهم*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*أشعل طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرون بجامعة القاهرة، النار فى نسخة مطبوعة للدستور الجديد، للتأكيد على*
* رفضهم لعملية الاستفتاء، مرددين هتافات ضد لجنة الخمسين، والقوات المسلحة *
*ووزارة الداخلية،أمام القبة الرئيسية للجامعة.*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*390 عاملا بـ "نفق الأزهر" يضربون عن الطعام لنقل تبعيتهم إلى هيئة الأنفاق*

الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 

*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*علق الدكتور محمد البرادعى، على اكتشاف دواء جديد لعلاج التهاب الكبد الوبائى، صدر فى الولايات المتحدة*

* الأمريكية يتكلف 80 ألف دولار، مشيرا إلى أن 170 مليون مصاب بالمرض لن يتحملوا تكلفته.* 

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*رفع جلسة محاكمة "دومة" و"ماهر" ساعة للاطلاع والمرافعة*
 
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 

*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يقطعون الطريق الزراعى أمام جامعة المنيا*

الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس جامعة القاهرة: الدراسة منتظمة والمتغيبون بالامتحانات سيرسبون*

الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق بمجمع محاكم شبرا الخيمة بالقليوبية*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:02

شب حريق فى الطابق الثانى بمجمع محاكم شبرا الخيمة، منذ قليل، والتهمت النيران بعض الأوراق،
 وعلى الفور، انتقلت قوات الدفاع المدنى وسيارات الإطفاء لمكان الحريق. 

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*تظاهرة لطلاب الإخوان أمام كلية الإعلام بجامعة القاهرة*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:11
نظّم عدد من طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بجامعة القاهرة، وقفة احتجاجية على سلالم كلية الإعلام،
 للمطالبة بالإفراج عن الطلاب المعتقلين، وتنديدا بمقتل محمد رضا، طالب كلية الهندسة.
*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*شهود عيان : انفجار ضخم يهز أرجاء مدينة الشيخ زويد*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:21
*أكد شهود عيان من أهالى مدينة الشيخ زويد، منذ قليل، أن صوت انفجار قوى وقع*
* شمال مدينة الشيخ زويد بشمال سيناء، ويرجح أن يكون انفجار لعبوة ناسفة*
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر: إحباط محاولة تفجير مقرات أمنية بمدينة الشيخ زويد*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:40
تمكنت قوات الأمن، قبل قليل، من إحباط محاولة لتفجير مقرات أمنية بمدينة 
الشيخ زويد، بواسطة سيارة محملة بالمواد المتفجرة
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر بملف النيل :  مفاوضات سد النهضة "معقدة" ومصر تطلب تطمينات أثيوبية*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:11
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامعة الأزهر تحيل 18 طالبا للتأديب لتورطهم فى أعمال عنف* 
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:23
*أحالت جامعة الأزهر 18 طالبا وطالبة إلى مجالس التأديب، اليوم، بسبب مشاركتهم فى أحداث اليوم، *
*التى شهدت عنفا وخلفت بعض الآثار بكليات الدراسات الإنسانية، والصيدلة، وكشك الأمن.*
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين قوات الشرطة وطلاب الأزهر المتظاهرين بمدينة نصر *
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:25
يشهد محيط المدينة الجامعية لطلاب جامعة الأزهر بمدينة نصر الآن،
 أعمال عنف ومواجهات واشتباكات
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الصيادلة" تهدد بالإضراب الشامل لإقرار الكادر* 
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى إن عناصر التأمين التابعة للقوات المسلحة بشمال سيناء*
* تمكنت فى تمام الساعة الرابعة من عصر اليوم الأحد الموافق 8/12/2013، من إحباط محاولة *
*انتحارية بواسطة سيارة "ميكروباص" مفخخة استهدفت أحد المعسكر بمنطقة الشيخ زويد،*
* حيث تعاملت قوات التأمين معها بالنيران قبل وصولها إلى بوابة المعسكر مما أدى*
* إلى انفجارها لاحتوائها على كمية كبيرة من المتفجرات.*​ 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*استمرار مواجهات الأمن وطلاب المدينة الجامعية بالأزهر واشتعال الأشجار*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:22
*استمرت المواجهات بين الأمن المدنى وطلاب جامعة الأزهر بالمدينة الجامعية *
*لطلاب جامعة الأزهر فى محيط باب المدينة.*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامعة الأزهر: لا صحة لفصل 700 طالب وحولنا 237 فقط لمجالس تأديب*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*من جامعة الأزهر: الطلاب أشعلوا إطارات السيارات والأشجار فى تظاهراتهما*
لأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:42
*قال اللواء مجدى عباس، مدير أمن جامعة الأزهر، إن الطلاب قاموا بإشعال*
*النيران فى إطارات السيارات.*
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*هيئة الدفاع عن مرسى  :   أسرته ستزوره هذا الأسبوع*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013

*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلماوى: الاستفتاء على الدستور الأسبوع الثانى من يناير المقبل*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:58
أكد محمد سلماوى المتحدث الرسمى باسم لجنة الخمسين، أن الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد فى الأسبوع الثانى من شهر يناير المقبل 2014.

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*انتهاء تظاهرات طلاب الأزهر بالحى السادس وفتح الطريق بعد توقف ٣ ساعات*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:35
انسحب طلاب جامعة الأزهر إلى داخل المدينة الجامعية بالحى السادس بمدينة نصر
 فى القاهرة منذ قليل، بعد ثلاث ساعات من المظاهرات
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الخارجية القطرى يقدم واجب العزاء لأسرة أحمد فؤاد نجم*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:38
قدم وزير الخارجية القطرى خالد العطية، نيابة عن أمير قطر، العزاء مساء اليوم لأسرة الشاعر الراحل أحمد فؤاد نجم،

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير خارجية قطر يغادر القاهرة بعد تقديم العزاء فى "نجم"*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:55
*غادر، منذ قليل، مطار القاهرة الدولى وزير الخارجية القطرى خالد العطية بعد زيارة *
*استغرقت عدة ساعات، قدم فيها واجب العزاء فى الشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم*
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*حبس رئيس "الأهرام" الأسبق 15 يوما لاستيلائه على أموال المؤسسة *
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 -21:16
قرر المستشار ثروت حماد قاضى التحقيقات المنتدب من رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة حبس عبد الفتاح الجبالى رئيس مجلس إدارة الأهرام الأسبق
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*رسميا.. الحزب الإسلامى يعلن مقاطعته للاستفتاء على الدستور* 

الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:35
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*النور: مواقفنا ليست متأرجحة ونتوقع الموافقة على الدستور بنسبة كبيرة *
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:43
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*"التجمع" يطالب الأزهر بعدم الاعتراف باتحاد المسلمين برئاسة القرضاوى*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:29
قال نبيل زكى، المتحدث باسم حزب التجمع فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن القرضاوى
 بات يلعب أقذر الأدوار، بعدما باع نفسه إلى الشيطان.
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*سفير الاتحاد الأوروبى:تلقينا طلبا مصريا للإشراف على استفتاء الدستور*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:03
قال جيمس موران رئيس بعثة الاتحاد الأوروبي بالقاهرة، إن الحكومة المصرية وجهت دعوة 
للاتحاد الأوروبى للإشراف على الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور.
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور صلاح جودة المستشار الاقتصادى للمفوضية الأوروبية الدولية، إن مصر تستورد*
* "استيك مطاط للفلوس" لربط حزم الأموال، وأكواب للمشروبات "مجات" *
*بحوالى 300 مليون جنيه سنويًا. *
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*بترول مصر تتسلم شحنة بوتاجاز مجانية من الإمارات*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:40
قال عمرو مصطفى، نائب رئيس الهيئة المصرية العامة للبترول، إن بلاده تسلمت شحنة
بوتاجاز "غاز الطهى" مجانية من دولة الإمارات بقيمة 40 مليون دولار
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*رسميا.. الحزب الإسلامى يعلن مقاطعته للاستفتاء على الدستور* 
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:35

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*التلفزيون المصرى
أنهيار منزل مكون من خمس طوابق بحى فيصل بالهرم​*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

أعلنت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء أن حصاد الحملات الأمنية التى شهدتها المحافظة اليوم فى إطار عمليات التمشيط والمداهمات لبؤر الإرهاب، أسفرت عن القبض على 23 مشتبها، بينهم قيادى تكفيرى وآخر من المنتمين لأنصار بيت المقدس، ضبط بحوزتهم خرائط تشير إلى مواقع أمنية وخدمية هامة، ومبالغ مالية وأسلحة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بالمدينة الجامعية بـ"القاهرة" يقطعون طريق بين السرايات*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:05
قطع منذ قليل طلاب الإخوان بالمدينة الجامعية، طريق "بين السرايات"، وذلك اعتراضًا على الأحداث الذى شهدتها جامعة الأزهر اليوم، واعتراضًا على تعامل قوات الأمن مع الطلاب

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جماعة إسلامية تتخذ 12 راهبة سورية رهائن للمطالبة بالإفراج عن 1000 من المتمردين​ 
ذكرت الصحيفة أن إحدى حركات التمرد السورية، المسئولة عن خطف 12 راهبة من دير "مار تكلا" بقرية معلولا المسيحية التاريخية، 
طالبت بالإفراج عن 1000 من المعتقلين لدى الحكومة السورية مقابل إطلاق سراح الراهبات.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

تايمز: عصابات لخطف واغتصاب وتعذيب اللاجئين فى المناطق الخارجة عن السيطرة فى مصر
 عشرات الآلاف من المهاجرين تم تهريبهم إلى صحراء سيناء فى الأعوام الخمسة الماضية، حيث جرى اغتصابهم وتعذيبهم على يد عصابات إجرامية.
 معظم الضحايا كانوا من المهاجرين الإرتريين الذين اختطفوا من مخيمات شرقى السودان، ويحتجزون فى مخازن بالقرب من الحدود مع غزة حتى تدفع أسرهم الفدية المطلوبة، وأن العصابات جمعت نحو 400 مليون جنيه إسترلينى منذ عام 2008.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الصحة" تشكل فريق عمل للتفاوض مع الشركات المنتجة لعلاج فيروسc الجديد*
الأحد، 8 ديسمبر 2013 
*أعلنت الدكتورة وزيرة الصحة والسكان، تشكيل فرقة عمل من المتخصصين بمجال الكبد لقيادة التفاوض مع الشركات المنتجة للعقاقير الجديدة، للوصول إلى سعر مناسب يمكن أن يتوافر من خلاله للمريض المصرى*
*وأضافت اليوم الأحد، أنه سيتم حساب أعداد المرضى المستحقين للعلاج والذين تنطبق عليهم الشروط الطبية لاستعمال الأدوية المذكورة، لحساب التكلفة التى ستتحملها الوزارة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*هاآرتس*​*إسرائيل تشترى "سفن صواريخ" من ألمانيا لحماية آبار الغاز بالمتوسط*

*كشفت صحيفة "هاآرتس" الإسرائيلية، أن إسرائيل تنوى شراء "سفن صواريخ" متطورة من ألمانيا، وذلك لتوفير الحماية لمنشآت الغاز الطبيعى فى مياه البحر المتوسط، موضحة أن تل أبيب خصصت للصفقة نحو مليار دولار.*
*وأشارت هاآرتس، إلى أن إسرائيل قامت بشراء 6 غواصات من طراز "دولفين" متطورة فى السابق من ألمانيا، وفى حينه وافقت ألمانيا على تحمل 33% من تكلفة الغواصات، تعبيرا عن سياستها والتزامها بأمن إسرائيل.*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تنسحب من جامعة الأزهر بعد سيطرتها على حالات الشغب*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:30
انسحبت منذ قليل، قوات الأمن من داخل حرم جامعة الأزهر، بعد سيطرتهم على حالات الشغب والاشتباكات
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى  : إصابة عدد من المجندين فى اشتباكات جامعة الأزهر*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:25​أكد مصدر أمنى الاشتباكات بين طلاب جامعة الازهر وقوات الأمن، أسفرت عن إصابة عدد من المجندين بكدمات وجروح.
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان ينسحبون من "النهضة" ويقطعون الطريق أمام الجامعة‎*​الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:19​انسحب طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرون بميدان النهضة، إلى الشارع الرئيسى أمام جامعة القاهرة 
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان ينهون تظاهراتهم بـ"عين شمس"*​الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:09​أنهى منذ قليل طلاب الإخوان تظاهراتهم التى بدأوها صباح اليوم عبر البوابات الرئيسية بجامعة عين شمس
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*قبائل مطروح تسلم للجيش26 صاروخا و350قطعة سلاح استجابة لمبادرة السيسى*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:06​

*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*وقوع حالات اختناق بسبب الغاز المسيل للدموع بين موظفات جامعة الأزهر*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:59
*أسفرت الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين طلاب الإخوان والأمن أمام جامعة الأزهر، اليوم الاثنين، عن وقوع حالات اختناق بين موظفات جامعة الأزهر، بسبب إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع.*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بالنهضة يطلقون الألعاب النارية لاستفزاز الشرطة‎*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:54
*أطلق طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرين بميدان النهضة، الألعاب النارية فى الهواء أمام قوات الداخلية*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*إثيوبيا ترفض وجود استشاريين دوليين بـ"اللجنة الثلاثية" لسد النهضة*
*الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013*

*" اليوم السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد المقبوض عليهم فى أحداث جامعة الأزهر لـ58 متهماً*​الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:44​*أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أن الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة، تمكنت من القبض *
*حتى الآن على 58 طالبا من طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بجامعة الأزهر*

*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش توقف مسيرة طالبات الأزهر قبل وصولها لـ"رابعة"*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:39
*أوقفت قوات الجيش مسيرة طالبات الأزهر المارة فى شارع الطيران بمدينة نصر *
*قبيل دخولها إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*رسمياً.. إقالة القرضاوى من هيئة كبار العلماء بإجماع أعضائها*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:37
*قررت هيئة كبار العلماء، منذ قليل، إقالة الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، من عضويتها رسمياً بإجماع كافة الأعضاء*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*حرب شوارع بـ"النصر" والأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لمواجهة شغب طلاب الإخوان* 
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:34

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرون يقطعون نفق الأزهر*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:26
قطع منذ قليل، طلاب جامعة الأزهر، المنتمون إلى جماعة الإخوان، نفق الأزهر، وذلك بعد 
إلقاء القبض على 9 منهم فى أحداث اشتباكات اليوم
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس المحكمة يعنف دفاع الإخوان عقب تشكيكه فى الدائرة ودعوتها للتنحى*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:28 

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على 9 طلاب إخوان بجامعة الأزهر بتهمة إحراق سيارات شرطة*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013​
 
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## grges monir (9 ديسمبر 2013)

مايحدث حاليا فى الازهر
دليل على سقوط وسطيتة مستقبلا


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب هندسة القاهرة ينظمون سلاسل بشرية أمام باب الكلية‎*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 

*نظم طلاب كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة سلاسل بشرية أمام باب الكلية، للمطالبة بالإفراج عن زملائهم المقبوض عليهم*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*براءة أحمد قذاف الدم من تهمة الشروع فى قتل 3 ضباط شرطة* 
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 ​

*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*النيابة تحقق فى واقعة انقلاب أتوبيس مدارس بالبساتين* 
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013  

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإمام الأكبر يمتنع عن التصويت على إقالة "القرضاوى" من"كبار العلماء"*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:45​
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش الثانى يقتل "أبو صهيب" أحد قيادات أنصار بيت المقدس بسيناء*
 الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:32

قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على، المتحدث العسكرى، إن عناصر الجيش الثانى الميدانى تمكنت، صباح اليوم الاثنين الموافق 9/12/2013، من القضاء على إبراهيم محمد فريج سلامة حمدان أبو عيطة، الشهير "بأبو صهيب"، أحد أخطر القيادات التكفيرية بشمال سيناء، وذلك بعدما تم عمل كمين على أحد الطرق المؤدية لقرية التومة جنوب الشيخ زويد، بغرض استهداف المذكور، والذى ينتمى لجماعة أنصار بيت المقدس، وسبق له الاشتراك فى الهجوم على كمائن القوات المسلحة والشرطة. 
وأوضح أن القيادى التكفيرى "أبو صهيب" سقط بعد تبادل إطلاق النيران مع قوات الجيش الثانى، خلال تحركه على دراجة بخارية وخلفه فرد آخر، مما أدى إلى مقتله، وكذلك تم إلقاء القبض على المدعو مسعد حمدان سالم المتواجد خلفه على الدراجة، وبحوزته بندقية آلية، سوف يتم عرضه على جهات التحقيق. 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*دفاع "قذاف الدم" : موكلى تعرض لصفقة ليبية إخوانية فى عهد "مرسى"*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:20

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال عاطف عبد المنجى، ممثل العمال المفصولين من الشركة العالمية للصلب، إن عدد العمال المفصولين فى*
* مصر بعد الثورة، بلغ 13 ألف عامل، وتم توجيه رسالة للاستغاثة بالدكتور مرسى، ولم يجب،*
* ومن بعده الدكتور الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، وكمال أبو عيطة، وزير القوى العاملة والهجرة.*​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على 15 من المتورطين فى أحداث جسر السويس بينهم 3 فلسطينيين*
 
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس مجلس إدارة الأهرام السابق يتقدم بطلب للتصالح فى قضايا فساد*
 الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 

تقدمت أسرة عبدالفتاح الجبالى، رئيس مجلس إدارة جريدة الأهرام السابق، بطلب إلى المستشار ثروت حماد، الرئيس بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة والمنتدب للتحقيق فى قضية فساد الأهرام الخاصة بالإعلانات، وذلك للتصالح فى القضية.

حضر المستشار القانونى لنقابة الصحفيين بصحبة أسرة الجبالى، إلى دار القضاء العالى وتقدموا بطلب سداد جزء من المبلغ، يقدر بمليون ونصف المليون، تم حبس رئيس "الأهرام" الأسبق 15 يوما لاستيلائه على أموال المؤسسة. 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*سيدة تلطم وجهها وتسب الإخوان أمام جامعة الأزهر لحرقهم سيارتها *
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بـ"الأزهر" يتجمعون أمام المدينة الجامعية لقطع الطريق*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 17:01
بدأ طلاب الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر فرع البنين فى التجمع مجدداً للخروج بمظاهرة
 من الباب الرئيسى للمدينة الجامعية.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*بابا الفاتيكان يعلن تضامنه مع حق أقباط مصر العيش فى وطنهم بسلام*
 الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:53








البابا فرانسيس بابا الفاتيكان

شارك البابا فرانسيس، بابا الفاتيكان، اليوم الاثنين، فى إحياء القداس مع بطريرك الكاثوليك 
المصريين إبراهيم اسحق سدراك  داعيا إلى بقاء المسيحيين فى الشرق ومشجعا المصريين 
الذين يواجهون ما أسماه "اختلال الأمن والعنف".

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*ممدوح حمزة : مرسى سمح بنقل بضائع تركيا من الإسكندرية لتفادى رسوم القناة*​الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:21​قال المهندس ممدوح حمزة الاستشارى والناشط السياسى، إن محمد مرسى أثناء توليه منصب 
رئيس الجمهورية أبرم اتفاقا مع تركيا للسماح بنقل بضائعها من ميناء الإسكندرية إلى السويس
 برآ متفاديا رسوم قناة السويس.
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*خرق قانون الاعتصام فى وزارة البيئة.. ثلاثة موظفين يعتصمون بالمبنى*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:45

اعتصم ثلاثة موظفين بإدارة المؤتمرات الدولية داخل وزارة البيئة وهم محمد سامى صالح وعبد السلام قرار
 وأحمد الأطفيحى بافتراش سجادات صلاة والاعتصام أمام مكتبى الدكتورة ليلى إسكندر

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بـ"الأزهر" يعتدون بالحجارة على أتوبيس مدرسة خاصة*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 17:23
اعتدى منذ قليل طلاب وطالبات الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر المتظاهرون 
أمام المدينة الجامعية، على أتوبيس مدرسة.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*صحفى أمريكى يتهم أوباما وإدارته بالكذب بشأن هجوم الكيماوى فى سوريا*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 17:07
اتهم الصحفى الأمريكى المخضرم، سيمور هيرش، رئيس بلاده باراك أوباما وإدارته بالكذب، وأنه لم يكن أمينا 
مع شعبه عندما حمل الرئيس السورى بشار الأسد مسئولية الهجوم بالغاز الكيماوى على المواطنين السوريين.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*جنوب أفريقيا تتوقع حضور "العالم" للقداس التذكارى لمانديلا*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 17:03
ذكر مسئولون، اليوم الاثنين، أن جنوب أفريقيا تستعد لاستقبال أكثر من 90 زعيما أجنبيا لحضور القداسات التذكارية التى تقام الأسبوع الحالى لأيقونة النضال الوطنى فى جنوب أفريقيا نيلسون مانديلا.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*وقفة لعناصر الإخوان بميدان الحجاز لرفض الدستور وقانون التظاهر*​ الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 18:24​نظم عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان، وقفة احتجاجية ، مساء اليوم اﻻثنين، بميدان الحجاز،
 للمطالبة بإلغاء الدستور الذى وضع من قبل الحكومة الحالية
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر: لا تأجيل للدراسة والامتحانات فى موعدها*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر  2013 - 18:11
قال الدكتور توفيق نور الدين، نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر، إن الاجتماع مع قيادات الجامعة، والنواب.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*مطار القاهرة يستقبل 8 مصريين مرحلين من السعودية*​الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:06​وصل إلى مطار القاهرة الدولى مساء اليوم الاثنين، 8 مصريين مرحلين من قِبَل السلطات الأمنية 
السعودية لمخالفتهم إجراءات الإقامة بالبلاد.
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصرع 15 فى اشتعال سيارة مواد بترولية بالغربية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصرع وإصابة 4 عسكريين فى حادث سيارة وسط سيناء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزراء الرى بالخرطوم يتوصلون لاتفاق مبدئى حول سد النهضة*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:14
توصل وزراء الرى بمصر وأثيوبيا والسودان، لاتفاق مبدئى بشأن سد النهضة 
بعد ساعات من المفاوضات الثنائية والمشتركة

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

* الجيش يفجر سيارة مفخخة حاولت اقتحام معسكر الزهور بسيناء*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:45

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

قال الدكتور أشرف لطيف تادرس رئيس قسم الفلك بمعهد البحوث الفلكية والجيوفيزيقية، إن العالم يبدأ فى متابعة المذنب لفجوى، الذى سيتواجد فى سماء مصر خلال الأسبوع الجارى فى الصباح الباكر، ولا يمكن رؤيته إلا من خلال نظارة معظمة أو تليسكوب صغير، وأن أفضل توقيت لمشاهدته فى حوالى الخامسة والنصف صباحاً على ارتفاع عشرون درجة فوق الأفق فى اتجاه الشمال الشرقى، ولكنه سيتحرك بسرعة فى الأيام التالية مقترباً كثيراً من الأفق مما يصعب رصده.

وأضاف الدكتور تادرس فى بيان للمعهد اليوم أن المذنب عبارة عن جسم صغير يسبح فى الفضاء ويعقبه ذيل طويل من الغبار والغازات‏، موضحا ان مذنب فجوى تم اكتشافه بواسطة الفلكى الأسترالى لفجوى الذى أخذ منه الاسم، وقد تم اكتشاف المذنب، حيث بلغت سرعته حوالى 600 كم فى الثانية، وبلغ لفجوى اقرب نقطة من كوكب الأرض فى 19 نوفمبر الماضى حيث كان على بعد 60 مليون كم فقط من الأرض، فى حين سيصل لفجوى إلى اقرب نقطة لحضيض الشمس فى 22 ديسمبر الجارى، على بعد 122 مليون كم منها، ويمكن رؤية لفجوى فى سماء القاهرة حتى منتصف شهر مايو 2014 تقريبا.​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*طالبات جامعة الأزهر يعاودن التظاهر داخل المدينة الجامعية*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:17

عاودت طالبات جامعة الأزهر تظاهرهن مرة أخرى، وتحركت مسيرات داخل 
المدينة الجامعية لسكنهن بمدينة نصر.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الإخوان" تتظاهر غدًا داخل الجامعات.. ومسيرات لرابعة والنهضة* 
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:09
قالت مصادر داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن مسيرات الغد التى دعت لها 
الجماعة ستتحرك عقب صلاة الظهر والعصر.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*شلل مرورى بعد اشتعال سيارة محملة بالبنزين على طريق القاهرة - إسكندرية*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 
حدثت حالة من الشلل المرورى أمام كوبرى كفر الزيات العلوى بمحافظة الغربية، على طريق 
مصر إسكندرية - الزراعى بسبب اشتعال النيران فى سيارة محملة بالبنزين بعد أن صدمتها سيارة أخرى.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*عمال الحديد والصلب :  سنتظاهر أمام مجلس الوزراء إذا تم تجاهل مطالبنا*

الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر2013
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: العثور على مدفعى هاون و98 دانة بالعريش*

الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*محامى قذاف الدم : عصام الحداد حصل على 50 مليون دولار لتسليم موكلى*
 
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:26
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*نجيب ساويرس : " لو السيسى منزلش الانتخابات هلطم على وشى "* 

الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:33

*" اليوم السابع "*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*نجيب ساويرس :  بموت أحمد فؤاد نجم فقدت أعز صديق* 

الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:49

*قال المهندس نجيب ساويرس : "أنا لا أذهب لعزاء أى شخص من باب الواجب، ولكن أذهب فى حالة شخص عزيز علىَّ مثل أحمد فؤاد نجم وبموته فقدت أعز صديق".*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*أحمد بان: زوج بنت "الشاطر" يقود تنظيم الطلاب فى التظاهر بالجامعات*
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:02

قال أحمد بان، الباحث فى شئون الحركات الإسلامية، إن زوج بنت خيرت الشاطر نائب مرشد جماعة
 الإخوان، هو من يقود تنظيم تظاهرات طلاب "الجماعة" بالجامعات على مستوى الجمهورية.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*آخر تقاليع الإخوان .. الجوادى يعلن تشكيل حكومة منفى  ..  أبو إسماعيل للداخلية*​ 
الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 

*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*حريق سيارة المواد البترولية بالغربية أدى لـ15قتيلا*​الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:37​ 
*ارتفع عدد حالات الوفيات فى حادث احتراق سيارة المواد البترولية بكفر الزيات إلى 15حالة بعد *
*اشتعال النيران بهم وتفحمهم بالكامل، وتم نقل مصابين فى حالة خطرة .*​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*"النور" يرفض فرز صناديق الاستفتاء والانتخابات فى اللجان العامة*

الإثنين، 9 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:21

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## BITAR (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*حطم عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان، مساء اليوم الاثنين، خلال مسيراتهم بمنطقة اللوران شرق الإسكندرية، سيارة شرطة، وألقوا عليها الحجارة عقب تصادف تواجدها خلال مرور مسيراتهم. *
*ومن جانبه، قال ناصر العبد مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، إن مسيرة الإخوان أحدثت عدة تلفيات كبيرة بسيارة الشرطة، مؤكداً عدم تعامل الأمن مع المتظاهرين.*
*يذكر أن عددا من عناصر الجماعة بالإسكندرية تظاهروا مساء اليوم الاثنين، فى خمس مسيرات ليلية جابت شوارع المحافظة، للتنديد بأحداث جامعة الأزهر، وخرجت المسيرات من مساجد الحديد بمنطقة خورشيد، والمروة بمنطقة سان سيتفانو، والصورى بمحطة مصر، ورابعة بمنطقة العامرية، والخامسة بمنطقة العجمى غرب الإسكندرية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*اتهمت عائشة، ابنة خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان، كلًا من شيخ الأزهر ورئيس جامعة الأزهر بالمشاركة *
*في "قتل طلاب الجامعة الذين قتلوا اليوم الاثنين". وقالت ابنة الشاطر، عبر حسابها بموقع تويتر، مساء اليوم*​ 
*" المصريون "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*توقع خبراء نوويين أنه بإنشاء وزارة الكهرباء لمحطة الضبعة النووية التي من المفترض طرح المناقصة عليها في يناير المقبل, ستوفر أكثر من 60%من إنتاج السد العالي للكهرباء,مما سيؤدي إلى القضاء علي أزمة الوقود والطاقة التي تمر بها البلاد في الفتره الراهنة.
*
*ورأى الخبراء أن المحطة النووية ستساعد على تطوير الصناعات الوطنية المحلية, وستكون بداية جيدة لإدخال التكنولوجيا المتطورة علي أرض مصر, للاستفادة منها في أغراض شتي, حيث أن الطاقة النووية يدخل فيها جميع التخصصات الهندسية.
*​*
** " الوفـــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

أكد الاعلامى ابراهيم عيسى أن هناك أسباب تدعو السيسى للترشح للرئاسة واخرى تدفعه لعدم الترشح، مؤكدا أن اولى الاسباب التى تدعوه لعدم الترشح، هو ان محاولة اغتياله لو ترشح للرئاسة أو فاز بها ستكون كبيرة، مضيفا أن وزير الدفاع يقبل أن يستشهد على الجبهة وهو بزيه العسكرى ولايقبل أن يحدث ذلك لأسباب سياسية

*" الوفـــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*سيف  اليزل : الجيش دمر 1200 نفق في سيناء ولم يتبق إلا مائة..* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*ساويرس : لا أطمح في تولي موقع قيادي .. *

*ومصر ستعيش سنوات رائعة في الفترة المقبلة..* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

* دراسة بريطانية : *

*التواصل الاجتماعي في مصر ساحة للشائعات والتحريض.. *
*ومرسي والبرادعي وشفيق فشلوا في استخدام "فيسبوك وتوتير"
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*نهر أحمر اللون يثير الذعر في سلوفاكيا*​*​






أثار نهر في سلوفاكيا الذعر بين سكان بلدة مايجافا، بعدما تحول لونه إلى احمر، ليصبح أشبه ما يكون بـ"نهر دم"، من دون أي مبررات واضحة حتى الآن. ويفسر سكان البلدة تغير لون النهر بأنها أرواح شيطانية سيطرت على البلدة. 

واستدعت السلطات السلوفاكية الشرطة للتحقيق في أسباب تغير لون النهر. لكن المتحدثة الرسمية باسم شرطة سلوفاكيا اكتفت بالإشارة إلى أن المذبح الواقع قرب النهر يقوم بتصريف مخلفاته في بركة، حيث تتم فلترة المياه، قبل إطلاقها إلى النهر​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*قضت محكمة جنح طما بمحافظة سوهاج، الاثنين، بحبس مدرس ابتدائى سنة مع الشغل، *
*لإجباره عدد من التلاميذ على أكل البرسيم عقابا لهم على عدم كتابتهم **الواجب.*

 الأثنين , 09 ديسمبر 2013 23:12

*" وكالات "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

​*أغتال مسلحون مجهولون رئيس فرع مصلحة الجوازات والجنسية بمدينة "سرت " الليبية العقيد رمضان الطروق*
* مساء /الاثنين/ جراء إطلاق النار عليه في أحد الشوارع الرئيسية وسط المدينة ولاذوا بالفرار. *

*" أ ش أ "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر قضائى : المحكمة قد تفاجئ الجميع وتقر ببطلان تشكيل لجنة الخمسين أو مسودة الدستور
رغم أن مسودة الدستور التى سلمتها لجنة الخمسين إلى رئيس الجمهورية المستشار عدلى منصور لا ينقصها كى تحصن نهائيا من رقابة القضاء سوى إعلان منصور عن توقيت تصويت الشعب عليه*

*" الدستور الاصلى " *​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*البنتاجون : "هيجل" بحث في الرياض العلاقات الدفاعية القوية مع السعودية واستقرار المنطقة*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*




*​ 
*فوز الحكم الدولي محمد فاروق فى اختبارات النخبة الإفريقية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخارجية الامريكية : *
*كيري يعود إلى المنطقة الأربعاء للتباحث مع نيتنياهو وعباس حول قضايا*
* الوضع النهائي *

​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*الذهب يرتفع 1% لتراجع الدولار ودعم مشتريات الصناديق
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*أذاع الاعلامي وائل الابراشي، مقدم برنامج "العاشرة مساءا"، جزء من مذكرات "كمال الجنزوري" رئيس مجلس الوزراء الاسبق، والتي تكشف عن تفاصيل العلاقة بينه وبين عائلة مبارك، وعلي رأسهم سوزان ثابت، زوجة الرئيس الأسبق مبارك*

*وذكر الجنزوري، فى مذكراته، تفاصيل خلافة مع الاسرة الحاكمة بعد أول مواقف صدام بينه وبين "سوزان" التي كان ردها عليه، "خلاص مش عايزة أي حد"، كما زادت حالات الارتباك مع عائلة "مبارك" بعد مواقف الصدام مع "جمال مبارك"، بعد أن رفضت أن يجلس علي يميني في إجتماع مجلس مبارك وجاء جلوسه في آخر القاعة، مما دفع "جمال" الي عدم حضور أي اجتماع لي بعد ذلك*

*الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*التنمية الإدارية : طباعة بطاقات الاستفتاء بمطابع مؤسسة سيادية*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 - ​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن الفرنسى يقبض على عدد من عناصر "الإخوان" لتظاهرهم "بدون تصريح"*
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 

*ألقت قوات الأمن الفرنسى مساء أمس الاثنين القبض على عدد من الأشخاص الذين ينتمون لتنظيم الإخوان *
*بباريس، أثناء تظاهرهم أمام مقر مكتب الدفاع المصرى بالعاصمة الفرنسية "بدون تصريح*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخارجية :  وفد رسمى برئاسة محمد فائق يمثل مصر فى جنازة مانديلا*


الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 - 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*"سيف اليزل" : أساتذة بالأزهر يحرضون الطلاب على التخريب داخل الجامعة*


الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*قالت مصادر سياحية لـ "اليوم السابع"، إنه فى حال تنفيذ مشروع ربط البحر الأحمر بالبحر الميت ستدمر البيئة المائية *
*الطبيعية بجنوب سيناء، خاصة مناطق المحميات, وتوقعت المصادر خسائر ضخمة لا تقل عن 10 مليارات جنيه*
* سنويا من هذا القطاع الحيوى والأهم فى العالم، خاصة مناطق رأس محمد وشرم الشيخ.*

*وأوضحت المصادر أن نقل المياه سيؤثر على التيارات المائية ودرجة حرارة المياه، بما يقتل الحيوانات والأسماك المائية النادرة*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كمل جميلك : أمريكا ضغطت على "تايم" لاستبعاد السيسى من سباق شخصية العام*​ 
*علق بشير حمد أمين عام حملة "كمل جميلك واختار رئيسك" على خروج الفريق السيسى من ترشيحات مجلة "تايم" الأمريكية لشخصية العام، بأن هناك ضغوطا من الإدارة الأمريكية على المجلة، من أجل عدم حصول السيسى على لقب شخصية هذا العام.*
*وأضاف "خروج الفريق السيسى من السباق هو أمر سياسى من الدرجة الأولى، ويدل على أن الإدارة الأمريكية مازالت فى موائمة مع جماعة الإخوان".*​

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعقد لجنة الشئون الخارجية بمجلس النواب بالكونجرس الأمريكى، ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، *
*جلسة استماع خاصة حول انتهاك حقوق الأقليات فى مصر*

 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*حزب النور يطلق حملة "نعم للدستور" فى المحافظات خلال أيام*

 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*القوى الثورية : حل "الحكومة" بمجرد الانتهاء من الاستفتاء على الدستور*
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*واصلت قوات الأمن إغلاقها لميدان النهضة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بعدد من المدرعات والأسلاك *
*الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية أمام حركة المرور للعديد من السيارات*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*انفجار ماسورة بطريق الأوتوستراد وتحويل الحركة للشوارع الجانبية*
 
تسبب انفجار ماسورة مياه فى طريق الأوتوستراد صباح اليوم "الثلاثاء" فى حالة من الزحام
 المرورى للعديد من السيارات القادمة من حلوان إلى ميدان الدويقة،​

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشادات بفرع بنات الأزهر بين الطالبات والموظفين وإصابة فتاة بكسور *
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلطات الليبية توقف 101 مصريا لدخولهم البلاد بطريقة غير شرعية*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعضاء"تدريس الأزهر" يستغيثون بالداخلية.. *
*والوزارة :  القوات فى الطريق*


الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*السعودية تبدأ ترحيل المخالفين لأنظمة الإقامة بالمملكة*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يتظاهرون بجامعة القاهرة اعتراضا على أحداث الأزهر*
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*انفجار ماسورة مياه يتسبب فى تكدس مرور بطلعت حرب* 

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة 2 من أمن "الأزهر" فى اشتباكات مع طلاب الإخوان *
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*القضاة يطلبون مد فترة الاستفتاء إلى ثلاثة أيام على مدار 12 ساعة*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*القضاء الإدارى يؤجل دعاوى حل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لـ18 فبراير*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة طالبة بالأزهر حاولت تسلق سور الجامعة بعد غلق الإخوان للبوابات*
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأزهر يقرر نقل صاحب فتوى عدم جواز محاكمة مرسى إلى وظيفة إدارية* 

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن فرع البنات بالأزهر: إصابة 5 طالبات إثر اشتباكات الإخوان بالجامعة*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل مهدى عاكف بقضية إهانة القضاء وتأجيل محاكمته لـ 11 فبراير*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق بمخزن خردة للسكة الحديد بالمنيا*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*لن يتم الإفراج عن مهدى عاكف لحبسه على ذمة قضايا أخرى*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يفرق اشتباكات طلاب الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر بالغاز المسيل للدموع*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*"القضاء الأعلى" يفتح باب التقدم لمعاونى النيابة دفعة 2012 أول يناير *​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لتفريق تظاهرات طلبة الإخوان بـ"الأزهر"*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*مدير أمن الأزهر: فرقنا مظاهرة لطلاب الإخوان قبل وصولها للمشيخة*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: الجيش الثانى يقتل عصام السريع ممول التكفيريين بسيناء*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*حرس الحدود يضبط 31 متسللا جنوب منفذ السلوم*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان بالأزهر يرشقون الأمن بالحجارة أمام "طب".. والقوات ترد بالغاز*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*رفض استئناف المتهم بتحطيم النصب التذكارى على أمر حبسه 15 يومًا*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 ​
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبراء الأرصاد: طقس الغد غير مستقر وانخفاض ملحوظ فى درجات الحرارة*


*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*عادل لبيب :  ندرس فصل "حلوان" وأكتوبر" وتغليظ عقوبة الرسوم المسيئة*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*السفارة الجنوب إفريقية تحيى مراسم تأبين "مانديلا" بكنيسة المعمدان*





​
جانب من حفل تأبين مانديلا
تستعد كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان بالمعادى، التى تحتضن حفل السفارة الجنوب إفريقية لتأبين زعيمها الراحل نيلسون مانديلا، لاستقبال المشاركين فى المراسم.
جدير بالذكر، أن سفارة جنوب إفريقيا بالقاهرة، قد قررت تنظيم حفل تأبين مانديلا بكنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان، ومن المقرر أن تبدأ مراسم الاحتفال للتأبين عصر اليوم.




​
























​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*ممثل تمرد ينسحب من مؤتمر مكافحة الفساد بعد مشادة مع وزير التنمية الإدارية*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*محكمة الجنح تقضى بحبس وزير الداخلية عامين وعزله لعدم تنفيذ حكم قضائى.*
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط 2 قذيفة طائرات وطلقات كاشفة وقاذفة آر بى جى فى كمين بأسوان*


الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*طالبات الإخوان بالأزهر يقطعن طريق مصطفى النحاس*


الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*مواجهات شرسة بين قوات الأمن وطلاب الإخوان بميدان "النهضة"* 

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*حرس الحدود يضبط فلسطينينا يحمل بطاقة رقم قومى مصرية ويحبط تسلل 72 *​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*القنصلية المصرية بالرياض تدعو المخالفين للحصول على تأشيرة الخروج*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*تمكنت سلطات جمارك مطار القاهرة الدولى، من ضبط 5 ساعات يد بداخلها أجهزة تجسس *
*عالية الجودة، محظور استيرادها من الخارج*


الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمرت نيابة الأزبكية برئاسة محمد حتة، بحبس صلاح سلطان 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات*
* لتحريضه على العنف فى أحداث مسجد الفتح.*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*جنايات القاهرة ترفض استئناف المتحدث باسم الحرية والعدالة على حبسه فى أحداث "الحرس"*
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على عناصر الشغب باشتباكات جامعة القاهرة*

 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الببلاوى" يصدر قرارا بتعيين وجيه مصطفى نائبًا لرئيس البورصة المصرية*
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب جامعة القاهرة يشعلون الأشجار بمواجهة الغاز المسيل للدموع*
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*عميدة صيدلة الأزهر: طالبات الإخوان مزقن ملابس أستاذة بالكلية*

 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*أهالى مدينة نصر ينضمون لقوات الأمن لفض مظاهرات الإخوان بالأزهر*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*قالت وزارة الداخلية فى بيان رسمى صادر عنها، إن ما بثته بعض القنوات التلفزيونية وتداولته بعض المواقع *​*الإخبارية بشأن حكم جنح مدينة نصر بحبس اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية عامين وعزله من*
* منصبه لامتناعه عن تنفيذ حكم قضائى غير صحيح.*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*عادل لبيب: بدء تطوير 49 منطقة عشوائية تسلمتها القوات المسلحة*

 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الأزهر يعاودون قطع "مصطفى النحاس" ويرشقون قوات الأمن بالحجارة*

 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​
*" اليوم  السابع"*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*نظم المئات من أفراد شرطة الإدارة العامة للنقل والمواصلات، اليوم الثلاثاء، وقفة احتجاجية، *
*داخل محطة مترو العتبة، للمطالبة بصرف حافز وزارة النقل المعتمد لهم من قبل وزارة الداخلية*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكمنة ثابتة ومتحركة تجوب مناطق شرق العريش*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*طالبات تلقين الزجاجات والحجارة من أعلى مبانى مدينة جامعة الأزهر*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الحكومة: الاتحاد الأوروبى سيراقب الاستفتاء على الدستور*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*مباحث الجيزة : ضبط 7 من مثيرى الشغب فى جامعة القاهرة*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*حالات إغماء فى صفوف طلاب إخوان الأزهر نتيجة استنشاق الغاز المسيل*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياسر رزق يقترب من رئاسة تحرير أخبار اليوم ومحمد عبد الهادى للأهرام*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*أحبطت قوات الأمن محاولة عدد من المتهمين الهروب من سجن الدخيلة، غرب الإسكندرية،*
* عقب إضرامهم النيران فى حجز السجن.*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*غدا.."الببلاوى" يكرم لميس الحديدى وإبراهيم قاسم لمكافحتهما الفساد*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع"*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*انفجار "ماسورة مياه" بمدينة نصر يتسبب فى تكدس حركة المرور*


الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تكثف إطلاق الغاز وطلاب "الأزهر" يردون بزجاجات المولوتوف*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع"*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*النيابة تستدعى لجنة حماية المنافسة الخاصة بمخالفات شركات المحمول* ​
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع"*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان ينهون مظاهراتهم بجامعة القاهرة بعد الاشتباك مع الأمن*​
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع"*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*حالات إغماء فى صفوف طلاب إخوان الأزهر نتيجة استنشاق الغاز المسيل*
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تنجح فى إعادة طلاب إخوان الأزهر إلى داخل المدينة الجامعية*​ 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013​*" اليوم  السابع"*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعليق الدراسة بهندسة القاهرة لمرحلتى البكالوريوس والدراسات العليا*
 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013
*" اليوم  السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*زحام مرورى بعد انقلاب سيارة بمحور 26 يوليو*​ 
*الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:48*​*" اليوم  السابع "*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامعة الأزهر: إدارة الجامعات وافقت على طلب الشرطة دخول الحرم الجامعى*

*الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:48*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*المواد البترولية :  الكروت الذكية للوقود ستصرف مجاناً للمواطنين الثلاثاء*
 10 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:33
*" اليوم السابع "*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامعة الأزهر تحيل 20 طالبا لمجلس التأديب فى أحداث شغب اليوم*

 
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر 2013 -21:45
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعلن مجلس جامعة الأزهر الطارئ الذى انعقد اليوم، أنه طلب رسميا تدخل قوات الشرطة لتأمين الكليات*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر 2013 -21:45
*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن الشرقية يحبط محاولة بلطجية اقتحام قسم شرطة الإبراهيمية*

الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر -  2013 22:45
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*نزول قوات المظلات بمحيط جامعة الأزهر لتأمينها*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكونجرس يطالب مصر بالعفو عن أمريكيين متهمين بقضية "المجتمع المدنى"* 

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 00:12
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*موسى : الدستور به ضمانات للحريات.. وامتيازات الجيش فى مصلحة الأمة*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 00:17
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزارة الصحة : 36 مصابا فى مظاهرات أمس بــ 3 محافظات*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 00:44
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*القومى للكبد: علاج جديد لـ"فيروس سى" نسبة شفائه تصل لـ95%*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 01:08

*قال الدكتور وحيد دوس، عميد المعهد القومى للكبد، عضو اللجنة القومية لمكافحة الفيروسات الكبدية، إن أبحاث فى معهد الكبد على علاج فيروس سى الجديد، استمرت لمدة 6 شهور، وأظهرت نتائج مذهلة. **وإلى أن نسبة شفاء العلاج الجديد لفيروس سى تصل لـ95%*
*وأضاف أن مكتشف العلاج مصرى الأصل من اليهود الذين هاجروا، ومشددا على أن العلاج يصلح لجميع الأعمار بعكس الإنترفيرون.* 

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب هندسة القاهرة المعتصمون يقيمون "نصب تذكارى" لشهداء الكلية*
 
 الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*شوقى السيد :   دعاوى وقف الاستفتاء عبثية ولا يوجد لها سند من القانون*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر2013
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*"كمل جميلك يا شعب" ترحب بالوساطة الإماراتية بين مصر وقطر*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 02:28

*رحبت حملة "كمل جميلك يا شعب" برئاسة موسى مصطفى موسى بالوساطة الإماراتية، *
*لتخفيف حدة التوتر فى العلاقات المصرية القطرية.*
​

*" اليوم السابع "*
أكيد  الخبر  غير  صحيح  من  حمله  كمل  جميلك  .. لأن  وزير  خارجيه  قطر جه  أدلدل من  5 أيام  لمصر  بحجه  واجب  العزاء  في " نجم "​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ميليشيات ليبية مسلحة تحتجز 100 شاحنة مصرية بغرب مساعد*​الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 02:29​*قالت تقارير إعلامية إن ميليشيات ليبية مسلحة احتجزت نحو 100 شاحنة مصرية *
*بعد دخولها الأراضى الليبية، احتجاجا على براءة أحمد قذاف الدم.*​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبير أمنى : الإرهاب بسيناء يعانى "ترنح وإغماء" بعد سيطرة الجيش*

أكد اللواء رفعت عبد الحميد الخبير الأمنى وأستاذ العلوم الجنائية، أن القوات المسلحة ​سيطرت على كل البؤر الإجرامية الموجودة داخل سيناء
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 03:19​*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارتباك مرورى بمحور 26 يوليو بسبب تصادم سيارتين*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش يلقى القبض على أبوعيطة القيادى بجماعة أنصار بيت المقدس بسيناء* 

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 10:32
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يمنعون أساتذة تجارة الأزهر من دخول الكلية*

 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:10
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*النيابة تطالب بأقصى عقوبة ضد قيادات الإخوان المتهمين فى أحداث الإرشاد*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*استقالة عميد ووكلاء كلية هندسة القاهرة.. ونصار يرجئ النظر فيها*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:18
*أعلنت جامعة القاهرة تقدم الدكتور شريف حماد عميد كلية الهندسة ووكلاء الكلية باستقالتهم إلى رئيس الجامعة*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش يواصل تأمين ميدان التحرير وسيولة مرورية بمحيطه*


الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:20
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*"هندسة القاهرة" تنهى الفصل الدراسى الأول اليوم.. والامتحانات    28 ديسمبر*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:23
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*قطع طريق مصر– أسوان السريع بـ"دراو" بسبب سرقة سيارة أجرة*
 الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:32
*تجمهر منذ قليل العشرات من الأهالى بالقرب من قرية الجعافرة بمركز*
* دراو على طريق مصر أسوان السريع.*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط 8 قطع أثرية مصرية مهربة فى برلين*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:39
قامت السفارة فى برلين بالتواصل مع السلطات الألمانية، بشأن ضبط مجموعة
 من التمائم المصرية فى برلين
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*مظاهرة لطلاب الإخوان أمام كلية تجارة القاهرة‎*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:50

نظم العشرات من طلاب الإخوان، بجامعة القاهرة، وقفة أمام كل من
كلية تجارة، وكلية دار العلوم
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*طالب يقود مسيرة فتيات الإخوان لتعطيل الدراسة بفرع البنات بـ"الأزهر"*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 12:10​بدأت طالبات الإخوان فعالياتهن بفرع البنات بجامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة، بمسيرة تجوب أرجاء
 الجامعة، للضغط على الطلاب والحشد لتعطيل الدراسة.​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الفريق أول السيسي يلتقي قائد القيادة المركزية الامريكية*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 12:13
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*سعد الكتاتنى يتزعم الهتاف ضد ثورة 30 يونيوالشعبية بقفص الاتهام*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 12:10​قاد سعد الكتاتنى قيادات الإخوان فى الهتاف ضد ثورة 30 يونيوالشعبية،​كما ردد البلتاجى هتافات ضد القضاء والنظام

*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*محافظ القاهرة :  ألف جنيه لمن يضبط بالصور أى سيارة تلقى مخلفات بالطرق*

 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 12:18
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*قادة دول مجلس التعاون الخليجى يؤكدون وقوفهم مع مصر ودعم اقتصادها*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 12:21
أكد قادة دول مجلس التعاون الخليجى وقوفهم مع مصر وشعبها ودعم اقتصادها، معربين عن ثقتهم 
فى أن مصر ستستعيد موقعها التاريخى والريادى وأهميتها المحورية للأمتين العربية والإسلامية

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*المخابرات الحربية بمطروح تنفى احتجاز شاحنات مصرية بالأراضى الليبية*​الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 12:44
قال العميد علاء أبو زيد، مدير مكتب المخابرات الحربية بمطروح، إنه لا صحة 
لاحتجاز شاحنات مصرية داخل الأراضى الليبيه
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ابتداء من الجمعة ..  الأوقاف تخضع مسجد أسد بن الفرات بالدقى لسيطرتها*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 12:47

*أكدت وزارة الأوقاف، أنها تتبع سياسة جديدة فى بسط نفوذها على جميع مساجد مصر، وبخاصة تلك *
*المساجد التى كانت تشكل منطلقًا لسيطرة جماعات متشددة على منابرها.*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسيرة تأييد للسيسى ردا على مظاهرة طالبات الإخوان بالازهر*​الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 13:12
انضم منذ قليل مجموعة من طلاب مدرسة مبارك المشتركة لعدد من أهالى مدينة نصر
 فى مسيرة لتأييد الفريق الأول عبد الفتاح السيسى
​
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*طالبات إخوان الأزهر يعتلين كلية الأسنان.. والشرطة تفرقهن بالغاز *


الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن جامعة القاهرة يضبط زجاجات مولوتوف خلف السور المواجه لـ"النهضة"*

 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 13:23
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*طالبات الأزهر يقطعن شارع يوسف عباس.. والأمن يفرقهن بالغاز*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 13:37
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يقتحم المدينة الجامعية بالأزهر ردا على رشقهم من طالبات الإخوان*​ 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013-13:44​
*" اليوم السابع "*طب  أمتي  ها  تسحلوهم  بقي !!​​​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*فرنسا تواصل التحقيق مع عناصر الإخوان بعد تظاهرهم أمام "الدفاع المصرى"*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:08​

*تواصل السلطات الفرنسية المعنية التحقيقات مع عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الذين تظاهروا مساء الاثنين الماضى، أمام مكتب الدفاع المصرى بباريس بدون تصريح.*
*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب بـ"هندسة القاهرة" :  نرفض قرار إنهاء الفصل الدراسى *

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 
*" اليوم السابع "*​
​*صحيح  .. بترفضوا .. !!  **عندكوا  حق .. لو  رجال  الدوله .. رجاله !! *
* ياخساره  عليكي  يا  مصر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*جابر نصار: إنهاء الدراسة بالكليات النظرية غدًا والامتحانات فى موعدها*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:09
*" اليوم السابع "*

صحي  النوم  ياجابر  ..  والدك  بنضارته  التخينه  كان  بيشوف  عنك  !​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرين يقطعون الطريق أمام جامعة القاهرة*


الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 -14:09​
*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*حمدى الفخرانى: مراقبة الإخوان للاستفتاء تمنحهم شرعية للحديث حول تزويره *
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:22

شن البرلمانى السابق حمدى الفخرانى هجوماً حاداً على اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بعد سماحها لمنظمات إخوانية 
بمراقبة الاستفتاء على الدستور، قائلاً "اللجنة تعد خلية إخوانية نائمة، اللجنة تعطى للجماعة 
شرعية للحديث حول تزوير الدستور بعد انتهاء الفرز".
*" اليوم السابع "*​
​*برافو  عليك  ياباشمهندس  .. بس  هل  هايفهموك !!  *​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*شوقى السيد : لا يجوز منح جمعيات الإخوان تصاريح مراقبة الاستفتاء*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 13:48 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*أساتذة "تجارة" الأزهر يلغون محاضراتهم بعد سماع طلقات الخرطوش*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 13:39

ألغى أساتذة كلية التجارة بنات بجامعة الأزهر، محاضراتهم بعد سماع 
دوى طلقات الخرطوش، وقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يرد على استفزازات طالبات الأزهر برشهم بالمياه*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 13:22
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرين يقطعون الطريق أمام جامعة القاهرة*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:09 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*سيارتا ترحيلات تنقلان طلاب الإخوان المقبوض عليهم فى أحداث جامعة الأزهر *

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:23
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية يأمر بمنح إقامة استثنائية 3 أشهر لـ170 سوريا وفلسطيني*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:26
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يتمكن من إطفاء مدرعة عقب اشتعال النار بها فى تظاهرات "الأزهر"*​ 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:35​*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان يغلقون الشارع أمام جامعة القاهرة بالحواجز الحديديه*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:47
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن الأزهر :  تمشيط أسطح المدينة الجامعية للبنات بعدما اعتلاها مجهولون*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:53
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*خالد يوسف :  استطعنا التوافق على الدستور رغم الخلافات*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:23
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*عبد الرحمن يوسف: الحرب على الإرهاب كلام فارغ.. وخالد يوسف يرد: انت شايف الشمس وبتنكرها *
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:14

*قال الشاعر عبد الرحمن يوسف، إنه لا يوجد حرب على الإرهاب وهذا كلام فارغ، ولكن كل ما يحدث من أعمال تخربيبة وإرهابية لم يتجرأ أحد حتى الآن عن إعلان نتيجة تحقيق فى تلك الحوادث.*

*ورد عليه المخرج خالد يوسف خلال مناظرتهما التى تتم الآن بالجامعة الأمريكية حول الدستور: "انت بتتكلم عن جنودنا اللى بتموت كل يوم باستخاف، يبقى انت شايف الشمس وبتنكرها، لأن عشرات الجنود بتموت كل يوم ويوجد جماعات إرهابية تعلن عن مسئوليته عن الحادث، وانت جى تقول مفيش حرب على الإرهاب".*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الغزالى حرب": المصريون سيشعرون بالاستقرار فى حال وجود رئيس قوى*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:59​
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 6 أئمة إخوان بكفالة على خلفية اقتحام مبنى وزارة الأوقاف*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:32​
*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصر تسعى لشراء 60 ألف طن من القمح الروسى فى مناقصة*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:32
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ممـدوح عمر: 80.3 مليار جنيه حصيلة الضرائب فى 6 أشهر*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 12:19
*" اليوم السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزيرا المالية والتضامن يوقعان اتفاق تسوية مديونية الخزانة للتأمينات*
 
 الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 12:11
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*برنت فوق 109 دولارات والأنظار على فرق السعر مع الخام الأمريكى*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:41
استقر برنت فوق 109 دولارات للبرميل، اليوم الأربعاء، مع تركيز المتعاملين على تقلص فرق السعر 
مع الخام الأمريكى قبيل صدور بيانات أمريكية من المتوقع أن تظهر انخفاضا فى مخزون الخام

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*عميدة "دراسات إسلامية الزقازيق" ترتدى النقاب هرباً من طالبات الإخوان*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:41
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يطوق المدينة الجامعية لطالبات الأزهر لمنع خروج "الأخوات"*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*مدمن ترامادول 5 سنين .... ينصح الشباب : "ابعد عنه أحسن لك"*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 12:04
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*أفضل وقت لتناول القهوة من 9:30 صباحا حتى 11:30 صباحا*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 09:00​
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*سماع موسيقى الجاز يسهل عملية الدورة الدموية*
الثلاثاء، 10 ديسمبر  2013 - 14:49

أشارت دراسة علمية إلى أن سماع الموسيقى له تأثير فعال على القلب.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الجارديان:
الصحيفة تختار إدوارد سنودن شخصية العام​ 
اختارت الصحيفة محلل الاستخبارات الأمريكية السابق إدوارد سنودن، كشخصية العام بعدما فضح مدى 
مراقبة المخابرات الأمريكية للإنترنت، بعدما فعل مواطنه تشيلسا ماننج الأمر نفسه العام الماضى،
 حيث اختارته الصحيفة شخصية العام​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على 10 طلاب إخوان بجامعة القاهرة لاستخدامهم مولوتوف ضد الأمن*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:03
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بجامعة 6 أكتوبر يقطعون طريق الحصرى بالإطارات المشتعلة*​الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:15
نَظَّمَ العشرات من طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فى جامعة 6 أكتوبر، مظاهرة أمام
 مسجد الحصرى،رافعين أعلام "رابعة"، ومرددين هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة

*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر: المسلحون أطلقوا سراح الخبير الأمريكي المخطوف بالبحيرة *
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:14

صرح مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى عن قيام المجهولين المسلحين بإطلاق سراح الخبير الأمريكانى الذى تم 
خطفة منذ قليل بعد الإستيلاء على كل متعلقاته ، وذلك بعد قيام الأجهزة الأمنية بغلق معظم المنافذ الحدودية .

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية يرفض عودة "الحرس".. ويؤكد: الإخوان تحاول تعطيل الدراسة*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:22

رفض وزير الداخلية، اللواء محمد إبراهيم، عودة الحرس الجامعى، مؤكداً فى الوقت نفسه 
أن جماعة الإخوان تحاول تعطيل الدراسة فى الجامعات

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرئيس يوجه كلمة للشعب السبت لإعلان موعد الاستفتاء على الدستور* 
11 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:24​ يُوجه الرئيس عدلى منصور كلمةً للشعب المصرى يوم السبت 14ديسمبر 2013، بمقر رئاسة 
الجمهورية، وذلك أمام أعضاء اللجنة التأسيسية ــ لجنة الخمسين​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*درية شرف الدين : الإخوان تحاول سحب الدولار من الأسواق لرفع الأسعار*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:37
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة مجندى أمن مركزى لسقوط قنبلة غاز فى سيارة ترحيلات بـ"النهضة"*​ 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:41
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط 9 من طلاب الإخوان بعد إتلافهم سيارة شرطة بـ"الإسكندرية"*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:53
*" اليوم السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية :  قادرون على فض تظاهرات الجامعات فى 5 دقائق*
 
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:27
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*اختتم المخرج خالد يوسف والشاعر عبد الرحمن يوسف مناظرتيهما بمركز كمال أدهم بالجامعة الأمريكية، *
*بالأحضان والقبلات، وشدّ كل منهما على يد الآخر، مؤكدين أن الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يُفسد للود قضية.*

*وقال المخرج خالد يوسف: "هذا الدستور أكثر من رائع فى ظل هذه الظروف التى تمر به البلاد، كما أن لجنة الخمسين*
* صنعت معجزة لإتمام هذا الدستور العظيم، ولو اعتبرتم أن هذا الدستور الحالى لا يعبر عن جماعة الإخوان*
* الخائنة باعتبارها كل مصر، فإنه لا يعبر عن المصريين، ولكنه يعبر عن كل المصريين إلا هذه *
*الجماعة التى تزعزع أمن الوطن".*

*فيما رد عبد الرحمن يوسف قائلا: *
*"هذا الدستور لا يعبر عن الأمة المصرية، ولكنه يعبر عن مجموعة من الشعب.. لها احترامها".*

*وأضاف أنه سيمتنع عن التصويت، قائلا: *
*"لا أستطيع التصويت على دستور جديد يعبر عن الحريات، ويوجد أكثر من 15 ألف معتقل فى السجون".*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*"شوقى السيد" يطالب العاملين بالمطابع الأميرية الكشف عن مزورى البطاقات الانتخابية*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:41
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*مكرم محمد أحمد: يجب اعتبار "الإخوان" إرهابية بعد تحالفها مع القاعدة *
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 15:34

قال مكرم محمد أحمد، نقيب الصحفيين الأسبق، إنه لا يعرف سبب عدم اتخاذ الحكومة للإجراءات التى تصف 
جماعة الإخوان بأنها جماعة إرهابية، مضيفا أن الإخوان يستهدفون إسقاط شيخ الأزهر والإساءة لمشيخة الأزهر.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ازدادت حدة الاشتباكات بين طلاب الإخوان بالمدينة الجامعية، وقوات الأمن  المتواجدة خارج أسوار المدينة الجامعية،*
* حيث يقوم طلاب الإخوان باعتلاء  أسطح مبانى المدينة الجامعية، ويقومون برشق قوات الأمن  بالحجارة، *
*ومن  جانبها تقوم قوات الأمن بالرد عليهم بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع.
و من جانبهم،*
* قام بعض جنود الأمن المركزى باعتلاء أحد أسطح المباني  المواجهة للمدينة الجامعية،*
* حتى  يتمكنوا من مواجهة شغب الإخوان داخل  المدينة الجامعية.*

*" الوفـــــــــــد "
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*خاص.. عسكري ينفخ في "فم" ضابط دخان سجائر لإنقاذه*
​
*12/11/2013   5:19 PM​​*​​
*



​*

*الفجر الاليكترونيه*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على طالب إخوانى بالأزهر بعد اختبائه بالمدينة الجامعية للبنات* ​الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 18:11​رصدت كاميرا “فيديو7 قناة اليوم السابع المصورة”، قيام الشرطة بالقبض على طالب إخوانى، 
بعد اختبائه داخل المدينة الجامعية لبنات الأزهر، اليوم، بمدينة نصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*برهامى :  مضمون المادة 219 فى الدستور الجديد أفضل منها بـ"2012"*

الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013-18:25
*" اليوم السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط 40 ألف دولار بحوزة محافظ أسيوط السابق الإخوانى بمطار سوهاج*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 18:02

تمكن رجال الجمارك بمطار سوهاج الدولى، بالاشتراك مع مباحث المطار،
من ضبط 40 ألف دولار بحوزة محافظ أسيوط

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*3 طائرات هليكوبتر لـ"تأمين" بعثة الأهلى فى المغرب*
الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 18:42






*قررت السلطات المغربية تخصيص 3 طائرات هليكوبتر لتأمين بعثة النادى الأهلى طوال تواجدها هناك للمشاركة فى فعاليات بطولة العالم للأندية، التى ستبدأ منافستها اليوم، الأربعاء، وتنتهى يوم 21 ديسمبر الجارى.*
*يذكر أن الأهلى سيبدأ مشواره بالبطولة بمواجهة جوانزو الصينى السبت، المقبل*​
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*الذهب العالمى يتراجع بعد صعود ثلاثة أيام*

  الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر  2013 - 16:16

*تراجعت أسعار الذهب العالمى، اليوم الأربعاء، بعد مكاسب على مدى ثلاثة أيام، بفعل عمليات تغطية لمراكز مدينة، بينما يتحول الانتباه مجددا صوب احتمال أن يعتمد مجلس الاحتياطى الاتحادى (البنك المركزى الأمريكى) إلى تقليص إجراءات التحفيز النقدى.*

*وتراجع السعر الفورى للذهب 0.3% إلى 1256 دولارا للأوقية، بعد أن سجل أعلى مستوى فى ثلاثة أسابيع أمس، الثلاثاء، ونزلت الفضة 0.3% إلى 20.30 دولار للأوقية، وهبط البلاتين 0.1% مسجلا 1383.25 دولار وفقد البلاديوم 0.3% ليصل إلى 732.70 دولار للأوقية.*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*درجات الحرارة اليوم 10 درجات مئوية *​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*معاونو النيابة الجدد يصلون لتأدية اليمين القانونية أمام مجلس القضاء*​ 
 الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:44
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*تحويلات مرورية بشارع السودان بسبب كوبرى أرض اللواء الجديد بالجيزة*

الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:04
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الزراعة :  لدينا خطة لتحسين أوضاع 50 ألف أسرة فى مصر*
 
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 11:04
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. رئيس قبرص يغادر القاهرة عقب زيارة استغرقت يومين*

الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 10:59 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*البدرى فرغلى منادياً أصحاب المعاشات : " نعم " للدستور و"لا " للحكومة *

الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 09:20
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير البيئة السابق :  ربط البحر الأحمر بـ"الميت" يؤثر سلبياً على مصر*
 
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 08:02
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*"سحابة سوداء" تُغطى سماء القاهرة وحالة ترقب فى الشارع المصرى *
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 07:02

*غطت سماء القاهرة صباح اليوم الخميس، سحابة سوداء كثيفة فى ترجمة لما تنبأت به الأرصاد الجوية*
* أمس بحلول طقس مائل للبرودة لم يأت مثله منذ 122 عاماً*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ناشط بأمريكا :  شرطة نيوجرسى تمنع الإخوان من الاعتداء على الأنبا بولا*
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 06:37

*قال الناشط عادل حنا من أقباط الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إن مجموعة من المنتمين للتنظيم الدولى للإخوان المسلمين بأمريكا حاولوا الاعتداء على الأنبا بولا*

*وقال "حنا" إن مئات التابعين للإخوان المسلمين بأمريكا حاولوا مهاجمة القاعة الرئيسية التى يلقى فيها الأنبا بولا المحاضرة الأولى له بولاية نيوجرسى، وكانت مخصصة لمناقشة الدستور الجديد.

وأشار إلى أن الإخوان قاموا بتحطيم البوابة الرئيسية، وحطموا مقاعد القاعة، إلا أن المباحث الفيدرالية على الفور تدخلت وتم إخراجهم من المكان*

*" اليوم السابع "*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*المصرى الديمقراطى :  تنحى القضاة عن نظر قضايا الجماعة بسبب استفزازهم*
 
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 05:08​

*" اليوم السابع "*

*ملاحظه : القاضي  يملك  أخراج  مثيري الشغب  من  القاعه ..  التنحي  هنا معناه  هروب .. والهروب  ليس  من  صفه  الأقوياء .. *
*ألا  يستحق هذا  القاضي  التنحي  من  مجلس  القضاء  كله ! *​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*جمال فهمى : الأنتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية معاً ينهى "الانتقالية"*

الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 04:49
*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الإخوان" تواصل التصعيد :  دخول الأمن للجامعات يزيدنا تمسكا بالتظاهر*​الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 04:20​أصدرت جماعة الإخوان بيانا تهاجم فيه قوات الشرطة، متهمة إياها بالتعدى 
والاعتداء على المتظاهرين من طلاب الجامعات أمس الأربعاء​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية تؤكد متابعتها عن كثب لمحاكمات قادة الإخوان*
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 03:59
*أكدت الخارجية الأمريكية متابعتها عن كثب لمحاكمة المرشد العام للإخوان، *
*محمد بديع، وقادة الجماعة الآخرين،*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الشباب التقدمى" يطالب بفصل طلاب الإخوان المثيرين للعنف من الجامعات*

الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 03:17
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير التموين: تطبيق مشروع كوبونات البوتاجاز أول فبراير المقبل*
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر  2013 - 03:02

*صرح الدكتور محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، بأنه سيتم البدء فى *
*تنفيذ مشروع كوبونات البوتاجاز أول فبراير المقبل.*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبير: نحتاج عامين لتوليد الكهرباء بالطاقة النووية*​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياسر برهامى :  بقاء مرسى بالحكم كان يمثل خطرا على"المشروع الإسلامى"*​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​ 

مبدأ  التقيه  يبيح  المراوغه  وقت  الصلح  بين  طرفين​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*المستشار الإعلامى للرئيس :  يوجد لوبى أمريكى فى مصر يعمل لصالح واشنطن*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*المسلمانى :  هندسة القاهرة مشغولة بالتظاهر وإسرائيل تطلق 3 أقمار صناعية*​ 

*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الطاقة الإثيوبى يؤكد نجاح محادثات سد النهضة مع مصر والسودان*
 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*تحذير هام غدا سيكون شتاء لما تشهد مصر منذ 122 سنه امطار غزيره .... وتبلغ سرعه الرياح 100 كيلومتر لذلك تهيب الهيئه بالمواطنيين اتخاذ كافه الاحتياطات وعدم الخروج اذا لم يكن هناك ضروره لذلك ... . . 

المصدر : الهيئه العامه للارصاد الجويه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*استمرار حبس جمال صابر, منسق حازمون فى أحداث شبرا بعد قبول استئناف النيابة*​


----------



## BITAR (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السيطره على حريق هائل
 بمعرض للدراجات البخارية ببولاق ابو العلا بالقرب وزارة الخارجية
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل : انفجار سيارة مفخخة أمام مبني الأمن المركزي بالإسماعيلية .. وأنباء عن مصابين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *السيطره على حريق هائل
> بمعرض للدراجات البخارية ببولاق ابو العلا بالقرب وزارة الخارجية
> *​



*اعرف اصحاب المعرض ده معرفه شخصيه (أل زُجمار) للاسف الدمار كلى حتى السقف وقع خساره تُقدر بالملايين ..السبب ماس كهربائى بالمخزن الخلفى وزاد من الاشتعال خزين الكاوتش الموجود ومحسوش بالحريق الا بعد امتداده للمعرض وملحقوش يتصرفوا يادوبك جريوا لبره حتى بدون موبايلاتهم وفى خلال وقت قليل كان السقف وقع وكل شىء راح ..ربنا يعوضهم *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ده ابو حوا ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ده ابو حوا ؟


*
لا دول زُجمار يا عياد مش ابو حوا ممول الاخوان ..ابو حوا اساسا هربان دلوقتى بره مصر علشان مطلوب من الامن ...*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر: استشهاد شخص فى الحادث الإرهابى بالإسماعيلية‎*
*الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:08*

قال مصدر طبى إن شخصا قتل وأصيب آخرين فى حادث انفجار 
سيارة ملغومة أمام قطاع الأمن بالإسماعيلية

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

مصادر: الاستفتاء على الدستور يومي 23 و24 ديسمبر الجاري​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> مصادر: الاستفتاء على الدستور يومي 23 و24 ديسمبر الجاري​


*مستحيل طبعا دي بدايه امتحانات الكليات
ده هبل حكومي  
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*‏سيناء‬ منذ قليل ... 






​*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضاحى خلفان : لو نصبونى مرشداً لأرسلت الإخوان للصين ليتعلموا "الشغل"*

*الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:49*

*قال الفريق ضاحى خلفان، رئيس شرطة دبى السابق، إنه على استعداد لأن يرسل الإخوان*

*المسلمين إلى **الصين، حتى* *يتعلموا "الشغل بدلاً من البطالة".*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*حبس 21 متهماً من طلاب الإخوان 15 يوما فى اشتباكات جامعة الأزهر أمس *
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:34

*أمرت نيابة ثان مدينة نصر،  بحبس 21 متهما من طلاب الإخوان 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق لاتهامهم*
* بإثارة الشغب وقطع الطريق والتعدى على أفراد الشرطة فى اشتباكات جامعة الأزهر أمس*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل :  الهجوم  علي  مبني  النيابه  العسكريه  بالعريش  .. تم  الهجوم  من  ناحيه  الشاطيء  وتم  صد  الهجوم  وتبادل  أطلاق  النار .. نتيجه  الهجوم  أستشهاد  جندي  وأصابه  16  .. منهم  6  أفراد  مدنيين* ​ 
*" قناه  القاهره  والناس "*​

​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الزند" يكرم أعضاء النيابة الجدد بعد أدائهم اليمين أمام النائب العام*

الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:49

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل : موظف  بأداره  جامعه  الأزهر  يتقدم  ببلاغ  للنائب  العام  يطالب  بالسماح  لقوات  الأمن  بدخول  الحرم  الجامعي  وأعاده  الحرس  الجامعي.  يأتي  هذا  بالمخالفه  لتعليمات  السيد  وزير  التعليم  العالي . *

*القاهره  والناس*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يفرق مسيرة للإخوان بشبين الكوم بسبب هتافات ضد الجيش والشرطة*
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:12

*فرقت اليوم قوات الأمن بمحافظة المنوفية، مسيرة نظمها العشرات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان*
* بميدان النافورة بمدينة شبين الكوم، حاملين شارات رابعة العدوي*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل ضوئية فى سماء العريش*
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:40

*أطلقت القوات الأمنية بالعريش قبل قليل قنابل صوتية ضوئية فى سماء المدينة أحدثت دوى انفجار هائل .*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*طائرة عسكرية تنقل ضابطين حالتهما خطيرة فى انفجار معسكر الإسماعيلية*
الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:32

*قال مصدر أمنى إن طائرة إسعاف عسكرية عاجلة, نقلت ضابطين أصيبا فى انفجار عبوة ناسفة بجوار*
* سور معسكر الأمن المركزى بالإسماعيلية مساء الخميس*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاصم عبد الماجد** :  الإرهاب موجود من قبل مرسى ...*
*و"النور" باع دينه*​الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:17

*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرئاسة :  قانون التصالح الضريبى جاء لتخفيف العبء عن المحاكم*

الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:14

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يفرق مسيرة للإخوان بشبين الكوم بسبب هتافات ضد الجيش والشرطة* 

الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:12

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السيد البدوى: البرادعى طعن مصر فى ظهرها..لكنه ليس خائنًا*

الخميس، 12 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:26

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*"العليا للانتخابات" :  15 ألف قاضٍ يشرفون على الاستفتاء*

الجمعة، 13 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:03​
​*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*أطباء الدمرداش لـ"أهالى المرضى" :  "حالنا زفت واضربوا دماغكم فى الحيط"*​ 
الجمعة، 13 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:33

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصحة : ارتفاع إصابات حادث انفجار معسكر الأمن بالإسماعيلية إلى 25* 

الجمعة، 13 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:54​
​*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلطة الطيران المدنى تسلم مطار شرم الشيخ رخصة التشغيل الدولية*

الجمعة، 13 ديسمبر 2013 
*" اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*حسن نافعة : الحكومة تفتقد الرؤية السياسية لعبور المرحلة الانتقالية*

الجمعة، 13 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:18

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*أبو العز الحريرى: الحكومة عاجزة وأداؤها لا يرتقى لـوكلاء الوزراء*
الجمعة، 13 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:08

*أكد أبو العز الحريرى، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، أن أداء الحكومة لا يرتقى لأداء وكلاء وزراء، *
*لافتا إلى أنهم ليس لديهم أى خطة لا للحظة الحالية أو المدى المتوسط*
*" اليوم السابع "*​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*وقعت إشتباكات  منذ قليل، في أخر شارع مكرم عبيد، مع تقاطع شارع  يوسف عباس بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين الإخوان عقب قطعهم الطريق.*​* تبادل الطرفان إطلاق الغاز ، والحجارة، وسط حالة من الكر والفر بين الطرفين، رغم سوء الأحوال الجوية.*

*" الفجر الاليكترونية "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*"عبد الماجد" يتحدى الإنتربول  ويظهر بالجزيرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*"القرضاوي" يواصل هذيانه ..."مرسي"راجع ... **وطلاب الإخوان "رجالة" لأنهم "خربوا" الأزهر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور شعبان عبد العليم الأمين العام المساعد لحزب النور إن اتهامات عاصم عبد الماجد لحزب النور *
*بأنها لا تستحق الرد عليها .

وأضاف عبد العليم فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد " ان عبد الماجد ليس جديدا عليه توجيه الاتهامات لحزب النور قائلا" نرفض الدخول فى مثل هذه المهاترات ".

عاصم عبد الماجد القيادي بالجماعة الإسلامية والهارب بقطر وصف حزب النور السلفي بـ "المجرم" و"المتآمر" بسبب مشاركتهم في 30 يونيو، وأن هذا الحزب  جزءا من الانقلاب وباعوا دينهم مقابل دنياهم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*أهالي المحلة يطاردون مسيرة إخوانية هتفت ضد الجيش*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*عززت قوات الأمن أمام قصر  القبة من تواجدها،
حيث دفعت بمدرعتين شرطة، و2 من حاملات الجنود ، بالإضافة إلي سيارة بوكس*
*حيث من المقرر أن تتوجه مسيرة إخوانية إلي قصر القبة.*​
*" بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية "* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*واصل عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين كتابة عبارات "إسلامية"  على  جدران كنيسة العذراء، للمرة الخامسة، *
*بعد طلائها من قبل القائمين على   الكنيسة.*






​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزع عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين منشورات تحرض على مقاطعة   الدستور، على سكان الزيتون، وذلك بعد خروجهم بمسيرة من مسجد العزيز بالله   بعد صلاة الجمعة اليوم.
*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*تحاول فرق الإنقاذ شفط مياه الأمطار، التى تسببت فى تعطيل حركة سير السيارات بأعلي الدائري، وعدد من الطرق الرئيسية.
*
*أغرقت المياه كوبرى 6 أكتوبر و 15 مايو، ونفق نصر الدين، وكوبرى الجامعة، بالإضافة إلى نفق الأزهر والمطار.*

*" بوابــة الفجـــــر "* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعلنت مصادر ملاحية بمطار القاهرة اليوم  الجمعة أن سوء  الأحوال الجوية التى تتعرض لها مصر حاليا تسبب فى *
*حدوث  إلغاءات فى حجز  الركاب المسافرين والقادمين بنسبة 10 ٪ حيث أعلنت سلطات  المطار حالة  الطوارىء*
* والإستعدادات المحلية لى أرض المهبط لمواجهة تداعيات  الطقس السيء  .
*​*
**وقالت المصادر : إن  الظروف الجوية أدت أيضاً لغياب  وتأخر المئات من  العاملين بسبب الظروف  الجوية وإضطر*
* العاملون فى الورديات الليلية للبقاء  ساعة كاملة بعد مواعيد  إنصرافهم الرسمية لحين وصول العمالة المتأخرة.*

* كما  مدت شركات الطيران أوقات  عمل كاونترات وزن الحقائب لإعطاء الفرصة للركاب  المتأخرين للحاق برحلاتهم* ​
* " بوابــة الفجـــــر "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*الهيئة العامة للأرصاد الجوية : القادم أسوأ*

*




*

*قالت الهيئة العامة للأرصاد، أن عواصف شديدة تضرب البلاد وأمطارا غزيرة، نتيجة منخفض*
* جوي قطبي جالبًا معه طقسا شديد البرودة.*

*وأضافت خلال بيان لها اليوم أن  حالة عدم الاستقرار في الأحوال الجوية مستمرة، حيث يستمر*
* تكاثر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة يصاحبها سقوط للأمطار على السواحل الشمالية *
*والوجه البحري والقاهرة حتى شمال الصعيد.* 

*وأشارت إلي أن الأمطار ستكون غزيرة ورعدية على السواحل الشمالية وسيناء، وتصل إلى حد *
*السيول، فيما يستمر نشاط الرياح الشمالية الغربية على أغلب الأنحاء مما يؤدي لاضطراب*
* الملاحة البحرية في البحر الأبيض المتوسط والبحر الأحمر، مع استمرار الطقس شديد*
* البرودة على جميع الأنحاء.*
* 
الفجر الاليكترونيه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*جهز عدد من أنصار الرئيس المعزول  محمد مرسي منذ قليل، زجاجات المولوتوف والألعاب النارية استعدادًا  للاشتباك مع قوات الأمن بحلوان بعدما ألقت الشرطة قنابل الغاز المسيل  للدموع. 
*
*التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية دعا أنصاره إلى التظاهر اليوم في كل الميادين والشوارع تحت مسمى "الطلاب يشعلون الثورة".
*
*فيــــــــتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*هدوء بالاتحادية والأمن يستعد بـ9 مدرعات
**



*​*
*
  13 ديسمبر 2013 14:53

*تسود حالة من الهدوء بمحيط قصر الاتحادية عصر اليوم مع انتظام كامل لحركة المرور بشارع الميرغني وإبراهيم اللقاني ومحيط ميدان روكسي.*​* وتتخذ قوات التأمين المكلفة بتأمين القصر كافة  الاستعدادت تحسبا لوصول أي مسيرات لعناصر الإخوان 
وتتمركز 4 مدرعات تابعة  للجيش بشارع الميرغنى و2 من جهة البوابة الرابعة ونادى هيليوبليس 
و2 من جهة  البوابة الخامسة ونفق العروبة ومدرعة لمكافحة الشغب وعدد من مدرعات 
الشرطة  بشارع إبراهيم اللقانى والمطل على البوابة الأولي والثانية لقصر  الاتحادية.​**
" الوفـــــد "*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفرقة مسيرة إخوانية بمنطقة برج العرب غرب الإسكندرية.
وقال مدير مباحث  الإسكندرية، إن المسيرة بعيدة عن محيط منطقة *
*سجون برج العرب،*
* وتم تفرقتها  عقب نشوب اشتباكات بينها وبين الأهالي.
*​*
**وأضاف: تم إلقاء القبض على عدد من الأشخاص جاري فحصهم الآن.
*​*
**" الـوطــــــن "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن المركزى  قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع  على المتظاهرين  الموالين لتنظيم الإخوان بشارع *
*ترعة "السيسي" بمنطقة الهرم لتفريقهم لخرقهم  قانون التظاهر.*

*وسارع المتظاهرون للهرب فى اتجاه منطقة مشعل بعد محاصرة قوات الأمن لهم  ومطارتهم*
* بمدرعات وسيارات فض الشغل  للقبض على مثيرى الشغب والمخالفين  لقانون التظاهر.*

*"  الـوفـــــد  "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*تجمع العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول، أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادي، بعد أن فضت قوات الأمن مسيرة ميدان العرب.*
*
أشعل المتظاهرون النيران أمام المسجد، وسط حالة من الكر والفر بين الطرفين في الشوارع الجانبية للمسجد.*

*" بوابة الفجر "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يلاحق الإخوان بشوارع "الطالبية" بالهرم*

*" بوابة الفجر "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*فشلت قوات الأمن في  فض مسيرة الإخوان، التي انطلقت من أمام مسجد المراغي بحلوان*
*فيما ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على أربع فتيات أثناء فض المسيرة، ووجدوا معهم إشارات رابعة.
*
*" الوطن "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*حاول أنصار جماعة الإخوان اقتحام المدينة الجامعية للأزهر،  فيما تصدت لهم *
*قوات الأمن بإطلاق قنابل الغاز الميل للدموع وخراطيم المياه.*
*
 عاجل على فضائية "إم. بي. سي مصر".*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*تحركت منذ قليل، قوات الأمن المركزى بشارع أحمد عرابى، إلى  مسيرة  عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المتمركزة أمام عمر أفندى بميدان  سفنكس.*
*
كان عدد من الإخوان تحركوا فى مسيرة من إمبابة متجهة إلى منطقة المهندسين.*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*تستكمل محكمة جنايات القاهرة، برئاسة  المستشار محمد عامر جادو، غدًا، نظر جلسات محاكمة الفريق *
*أحمد شفيق، رئيس  الوزراء الأسبق، و10 آخرين من أعضاء مجلس إدارة الجمعية التعاونية لإسكان*
*  الضباط الطيارين وأقاربهم، بتهمة الاستيلاء على المال العام والتربّح.
*​*
**" الوطن "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*وقع أول قتيل - منذ قليل - بطلق ناري نتيجة الاشتباكات التي وقعت بين المتظاهرين من شباب الإخوان وقوات الشرطة بالمحافظة.
*
*على الجانب الآخر، قال الدكتور مجدي السيد عبد الرحمن مدير  مرفق إسعاف الفيوم: إن رجال الإسعاف قاموا بنقل مصاب ويدعى أحمد محمود أحمد  18سنة الصوفي، كما تلقت غرف الإسعاف إخطارًا بوجود متوفى بمنطقة دحدورة  هدى بمدينة الفيوم نتيجة لطلق ناري في الرأس.
*
*كما أضاف أن رجال الشرطة المصابين هم: النقيب  حسام كمال الهاين مصاب نتيجة خرطوش بالكتف الأيمن 31سنة والمقدم أحمد كمال  الصاوى مصاب رش بالعين، تم نقلهما لمستشفى الشرطة بالقاهرة وجارٍ متابعة  الحالات المصابة الأخرى بالشوارع المختلفة. 

**" الدستـــــــــور "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: لا نستبعد تورط أنصار بيت المقدس بحادث الإسماعيلية*

*" الدستـــــــــور "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*الطقس السيئ يدفع ثلاث شركات طيران لإلغاء رحلاتها من وإلى القاهرة *


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*إعادة فتح الطريق الدائرى بالمنيب بعد قطعه من جانب الإخوان*​ 


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعلنت وزارة السياحة، اليوم الجمعة، أن اليابان قررت رفع حظر سفر *
*مواطنيها لبعض المناطق السياحية المصرية*.

*" الـــــوفـــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على 14 إخوانيًا بمسيرة بالمنوفية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*رفض الأهالي الموجودين بحي دحدورة هدى بمدينة الفيوم،  تسليم الجثه التي  وقعت اليوم خلال الاشتباكات بين *
*الإخوان وقوات الشرطة،  حيث أكد الأهالي  لرجال الإسعاف أن الجثة مصابة بطلق ناري في الرأس.
وتم التحفظ عليها من خلال بعض الأهالي دون أن تتمكن الإسعاف من الحصول على البيانات الخاصة به.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*نجح رجال المباحث بالبحيرة  منذ قليل  برئاسة مدير المباحث الجنائية , و إشراف مدير أمن البحيرة من القبض علي  مقدم  شرطة بإدارة الترحيلات وسكرتير بمحكمة استئناف الإسكندرية " مأمورية دمنهور"  أثناء تقاضيهم رشوة من أحد المتهمين الذي  يتم التحقيق معة حاليا بنيابة مركز دمنهور وذلك فى أحدى الكافيتريات بمدينة دمنهور ، تم التحفظ على مبلغ الرشوة وتسجيل اللقاء بالصوت والصورة بمساعدة قسم المساعدات الفنية بوزارة الداخلية ،*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*هيئة الأرصاد الجوية : غدا  سيشهد طقسا شديد البرودة على جميع  أنحاء الجمهورية. *

*وأن الصقيع سيكون على وسط سيناء ومناطق من شمال الصعيد، مشيرة أنه  سيستمر غدا تكاثر السحب *
*المنخفضة والمتوسطة يصاحبها سقوط أمطار على السواحل  الشمالية ومناطق من الوجه البحرى وسيناء، *
*وستكون الرياح أغلبها شمالية  غربية معتدلة تنشط على البحر الأحمر والبحر المتوسط، *
*مما سيؤدى إلى اضطراب  الملاحة البحرية هناك.

" الفــــــــجر "*​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*كشفت مصادر أمنية أنه أثناء مرور دورية أمنية متحركة على طريق "الإسماعيلية ـ القاهرة" الصحراوى بالقرب من مفارق طريق السويس، لاحظت وجود سيارة ملاكى متوقفة بجوار الطريق بالقرب من الكمين الأمنى على الطريق، وبتفقد السيارة عثر بداخلها على 150 كيلو من المواد شديدة الانفجار وجهاز تحكم حديث، مرتبطان بجهاز هاتف محمول ومفجر سلك كهربائى، وعلى الفور انتقلت وحدة أمنية من خبراء المتفجرات لمان السيارة وقاموا بتفكيكها. *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*التموين تحرر 2600 محضر للتجار المخالفين وضبط 150 ألف حفاضة مجهولة*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*المشير طنطاوى أدلي بشهادته فى قضية إعادة "محاكمة القرن"*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*تسليم أسلحة قبائل مطروح بالمخابرات الحربية* 

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*تشغيل ماكينات حجز آلى لصرف تذاكر القطارات*​ 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*"المفوضين" توصى برفض دعوى سحب قلادتى النيل والجمهورية من طنطاوى وعنان* 

*" اليوم  السابع "*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأرصاد: درجات الحرارة تشهد تحسنًا غدًا وتراجع فرص سقوط الأمطار*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش يضبط 10 أطنان من مادة "ABC" المتفجرة داخل مخزن للسماد برفح* ​ 
*" اليوم  السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط 29 متهما من مثيرى الشغب بدير مواس والمنيا فى اشتباكات أمس*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*دفاع مرسى: سنزوره نهاية الشهر الجارى لإقناعه بتوكيل محام للترافع عنه*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*محمود بدر: أهداف الثورة تحققت فى الدستور بنسبة تتجاوز 90%*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*تأجيل إعلان نتائج انتخابات التجديد النصفى للأطباء للغد لسوء الطقس*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*حبس 9 طلاب بتهمة التخريب وإشعال النيران فى سيارة شرطة بأكتوبر*


*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن جامعة القاهرة: لن نسمح بالاعتصام داخل الحرم الجامعى نهائيًا*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*"العليا للانتخابات":500 جنيه غرامة لكل مواطن يتغيب عن الإدلاء بصوته*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأناضول: مصرع 10 فى 4 محافظات خلال 24 ساعة جراء سوء الأحوال الجوية*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: مقتل" أبو طرطر" أحد العناصر التكفيرية الخطرة بسيناء*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*"التعليم": 2 يناير بداية امتحانات منتصف العام*

السبت، 14 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:20
أكدت الدكتورة مايسة فاضل، رئيس قطاع التعليم العام، أن الوزارة استقرت على موعد الثانى من يناير المقبل

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الأوقاف" تبسط سيطرتها على مساجد الريان بالمعادى والإيمان بمدينة نصر*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*النيابة تستأنف على إخلاء سبيل 20 إخوانيًا باشتباكات دار القضاء العالى*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*تشغيل 6 قطارات جديدة من أسوان إلى القاهرة والإسكندرية*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرئيس يستقبل وفدا من الكونجرس الأمريكى بـ"الاتحادية"*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*انهيار أنفاق على الحدود بين غزة ومصر بفعل الأمطار*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط شخصين وتدمير 8 عشش للتكفيريين فى حملة أمنية بشمال سيناء*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسئول إيرانى: الأطراف الداعمة للإرهاب فى مصر أعداء لنا أيضا*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن مطروح: احتجاز 500 سيارة مصرية بليبيا ردا على تصريحات "قذاف الدم"*

*" اليوم  السابع "*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2013)

عاجل من إسكندرية إنفجار مصنع الإسكندرية للكيماويات بالمنطقة الصناعية الثانية ببرج العرب و وجود حالات وفاة ومصابين و لم يتم حصرها حتى الآن


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأرصاد: ارتفاع تدريجى فى درجات الحرارة بداية من اليوم*​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*السفير المصرى لدى الكويت: 133ألف مواطن يحق لهم المشاركة بالاستفتاء*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*تشغيل 6 قطارات جديدة من أسوان إلى القاهرة والإسكندرية*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*شهدت سماء محافظة السويس صباح اليوم الأحد، تحليقا مكثفا وملحوظا لطائرات هليكوبتر وحربية *
*تتجه نحو منطقة بور توفيق والمجرى الملاحى للقناة وبالقرب من الديوان العام.*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*عرض استقالة "وليد شرابى" على قاضى التحقيق والمطالبة بانتفاء الدعوى ضده*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*السكة الحديد:بدء التشغيل الفعلى للماكينات الآلية لحجز تذاكر القطارات*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*مؤتمر نقابة المهندسين لمناقشة مستقبل الطاقة الشمسية فى مصر*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الإسكان يكلف شرطة التعمير بإزالة التعديات على الوحدات السكنية*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*التنمية الإدارية: "أورام قصر العينى" سيقدم خدمات "زرع النخاع الذاتى"*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الفريق سامى عنان يدلي بشهادته فى إعادة "محاكمة القرن"*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الصحة": تسهيل الإجراءات للحصول على قرارات علاج على نفقة الدولة*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجنايات تقضى ببراءة "السنى" من قتل أحد متظاهرى الزاوية الحمراء*

الأحد، 15 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:08
*قضت، اليوم الأحد، محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة ببراءة محمد إبراهيم عبد المنعم *
*الشهير بـ" محمد السنى" أمين الشرطة"*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*طالبات إخوان الأزهر يستخدمن الأبواق والمزمار للتشويش على المحاضرات*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الأوقاف: نتفاهم مع رجال الأعمال المتعدين على أراضى الهيئة*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس أبو العلا ماضى 45 يوما فى أحداث بين السرايات*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الإسكان يسحب أعمال مقاولات من شركة ويسندها للمقاولين العرب*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد رجل الأعمال سميح ساويرس أنه سيتم البدء فى تجميع رأس مال مشروع 1000 مدرسة نموذجية فى كل محافظات*
* مصر، كأول مشروع يتم بالشراكة بين القطاع الخاص والدولة والمؤسسات العالمية، *
*وتصل التكلفة الفعلية للمشروع حوالى 7 مليارات جنيه.*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*"السيسى"يشهد مشروعا تكتيكيا بالذخيرة الحية لتشكيلات المنطقة المركزية*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*شهود: إصابة طالبتين فى تبادل إطلاق نار بين إرهابيين والأمن بالشيخ زويد*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل 14طالبا بجامعة القاهرة فى أحداث الشغب بكفالة 50 ألف جنيه*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*السيسى يستقبل وفد الكونجرس.. ويناقش تعزيز التعاون بين مصر وأمريكا*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*البلتاجى من محبسه: مصلحة السجون نقلتنى إلى عنبر انفرادى بسجن العقرب*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بـ"السعدية" يتظاهرون أمام جامعة القاهرة.. ويهتفون ضد الداخلية*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الحماية المدنية تسيطر على حريق هائل بمصنع بالعبور*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفد أمريكى رفيع المستوى فى زيارة للخليج لتعظيم الدعم الاقتصادى لمصر*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفد الكونجرس يعرب للرئيس منصور عن تقديره لالتزام مصر بخارطة الطريق*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الباعة الجائلون يجبرون مظاهرة طلابية على مغادرة "طلعت حرب"*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسيرة بالدراجات النارية لإخوان دمياط.. والأمن يطاردهم فى الشوارع*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*"سكاى نيوز": غرق عشرات المنازل شرق رفح بعد فتح إسرائيل سدا مائيا*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبراء الطقس: البلاد تشهد موجات شديدة البرودة خلال فصل الشتاء*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*انتداب المعمل الجنائى لكشف أسباب حريق مخزن الوراق*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*استدعاء رئيس الرقابة الإدارية وحمدى بدين للشهادة بمحاكمة مبارك *

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*"محلب" : حصلنا على فتوى من دار الإفتاء بتوجيه الزكاة إلى الإسكان*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: مقتل "أبو ربيعة" أحد العناصر التكفيرية بالعريش*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجلس الوزراء: الأمن يستطيع تأمين الدورى والاستفتاء معًا*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*رسمياً.. نقيب الأطباء يعلن اكتساح قائمة الاستقلال انتخابات النقابة*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*قرار جمهورى بضم حمدى أبو المعاطى لعضوية "الأعلى للصحافة"*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*6 إبريل وطلاب الإخوان يتصدرون مسيرة بميدان طلعت حرب*

الأحد، 15 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:03

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: اجتماعات مكثفة مع القوات المسلحة لوضع خطة تأمين الاستفتاء*

الأحد، 15 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:08

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساعدة وزير الخارجية الأمريكى للديمقراطية تصل إلى القاهرة*

الأحد، 15 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:13

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*أصحاب عقارات منكوبة بالجيزة: نطالب بمحاسبة المتسبب فى انهيار المنزل*

الأحد، 15 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:15
قالت ناهد عبد السميع، أحد ملاك العقارات المنكوبة بالجيزة، إن عملية انهيار العقارات تمت بفعل فاعل ومدبر وجريمة مكتملة الأركان، موضحة أنه يوجد فيلا بجوار العقارات الثلاثة المنكوبة .
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*"التعليم": عرض كتاب الأخلاقيات على الكنيسة والأزهر قبل إقراراه*

الأحد، 15 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:24

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*طوارئ بالمطار لتأمين شحنة نظائر مشعة قادمة من فرنسا*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة 4 جنود فى انقلاب مدرعة بالعريش*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*طوارئ بالمطار لتأمين 2 طن مفرقعات قادمة من أمريكا *


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامعة الأزهر: استدعينا الأمن اليوم للسيطرة على تظاهرات طلاب الإخوان*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*بالصور.. الجيش يتبنى علاج طفلتين بشمال سيناء أصابتهما نيران الإرهاب*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسلحون يهربون مسجونين من سيارة ترحيلات قبل وصولها سجن برج العرب*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*المصريين الأحرار: إعلان الاندماج مع حزب الجبهة الأسبوع المقبل*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*مدير مباحث الإسكندرية: إحباط محاولة مسلحين تهريب40 مسجونا وفرار* *أثنين*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*عمرو أديب: حصلنا على ربع مليون بطانية فى أول أيام الحملة*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق شركة النصر للمنسوجات بمدينة العاشر بالشرقية*

الأحد، 15 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:55
تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بمدينة العاشر من رمضان بمحافظة الشرقية، مساء اليوم الأحد، من السيطرة على الحريق الذى نشب بشركة النصر للمنسوجات الراقية بالمنطقة الصناعية الثالثة

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن المنصورة يفض مسيرة للإخوان أمام منزل عضو اليمين بمحاكمة مرسى*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*ابنة الشاطر تزعم:مياه الأمطار اخترقت زنزانة شقيقى سعد وكأنها بلا سقف*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*طالب بجامعة الأزهر: ما يفعله طلاب الإخوان استمرار لغزو جامعات مصر*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*إسرائيل: جندى لبنانى فتح النار على دورية لنا.. وقد ننفذ عملية عسكرية*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*التيار الشعبى :  نريد انتخابات الرئاسة أولا وملتزمون بخارطة الطريق*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*رسمياً.. "الجماعة الإسلامية" تقرر مقاطعة الاستفتاء على الدستور*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*بمشاركة "غالى" و "فرج" ليرس يواصل مسلسل هزائمه فى الدورى البلجيكى*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*ممدوح عباس يتبرع بـ20 ألف بطانية لحملة عمرو أديب*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*وادى دجلة يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا للإعلان عن تفاصيل صفقة الحضرى.. *

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الزمالك يطير إلى الإمارات للمشاركة فى دورة العين الدولية.. فجرًا*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*20 عربة أمن تؤمن مران البايرن الأول فى المغرب*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*ميناء السويس والإسكندرية يستقبلان 84 ألف طن سولار وبوتاجاز *

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية تعلن الاستنفار وتلغي راحات الضباط من 20 ديسمبر الجاري استعدادا للاستفتاء*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبراء الأرصاد: طقس غدا بارد نهارا.. شديد البرودة ليلا*​ 
*يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية غدا الاثنين أن يسود طقس بارد نهارا شديد البرودة ليلا على كافة الأنحاء حيث تتكاثر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة على السواحل الشمالية والوجه البحرى وسيناء وسلاسل جبال البحر الأحمر يصاحبها سقوط الأمطار على سلاسل جبال البحر الأحمر ومناطق من شمال الصعيد. *

*وتقل الرؤية فى الشبورة المائية شمالا، كما يتكون الصقيع على وسط سيناء والرياح أغلبها شمالية غربية خفيفة إلى معتدلة تنشط على البحر الأحمر. وبالنسبة لحالة البحر المتوسط فهى معتدلة ، وارتفاع الموج فيه ما بين متر إلى مترين ، والرياح السطحية شمالية غربية. *

*أما عن حالة البحر الأحمر فهى معتدلة إلى مضطربة، وارتفاع الموج فيه ما بين مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار ، والرياح السطحية شمالية شرقية.*

* وفيما يلى بيان بدرجات الحرارة المتوقعة غدا على محافظات ومدن مصر:- *
*الصغرى العظمى القاهرة 7 15 الأسكندرية 8 17 مطروح 7 16 بورسعيد 11 16 *
*دمياط 9 17 بلطيم 9 17 الإسماعيلية 6 17 السويس 6 16 العريش 7 15 نخل 1 14 *
*طابا 2 14 الطور 9 17 مرسى علم 11 20 الغردقة 10 22 شرم الشيخ 12 23 رفح 6 15 *
*كاترين -2 5 سيوة 8 20 المنيا 6 16 الفيوم 9 16 رأس سدر 10 15 أبوسمبل 8 18 *
*وسط الدلتا 8 14 أسيوط 5 17 سوهاج 6 18 الأقصر 7 19 أسوان 8 20 شلاتين 12 22 *
*حلايب 13 20 الوادى الجديد 5 18 قنا 5 17 نويبع 10 19 السلوم 11 17*

* أما عن درجات الحرارة المتوقعة غدا على عدد من المدن والعواصم العربية والعالمية فهى كالتالى:- *
*الصغرى العظمى مكة المكرمة 17 31 المدينة 9 23 الرياض 3 11 المنامة 10 21 أبوظبى 18 22 *
*الدوحة 17 24 الكويت 8 14 دمشق -1 9 بيروت 9 13 عمان -1 9 القدس صفر 9 غزة 7 16 *
*بغداد 1 11  مسقط 19 28 صنعاء 10 28 الخرطوم 10 26 طرابلس 7 17 تونس 8 17 *
*الجزائر 9 16 الرباط 9 18 نواكشوط 16 27 *
*وفيما يلى بيان بدرجات الحرارة المتوقعة غدا على عدد من مدن وعواصم العالم:- *
*الصغرى العظمى أنقرة -7 -2 اسطنبول 3 9 اسلام اباد 9 21 نيودلهى 10 23 جاكرتا 25 30 *
*بكين -4 5 كوالامبور 23 30 طوكيو 1 10 أثينا 7 12 روما 4 14 باريس 2 10 مدريد صفر 14 *
*برلين صفر 8 لندن 8 12 مونتريال -25 -18 موسكو -20 -7 نيويورك -11 -4 واشنطن -2 صفر*​ 
*مصراوى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*خاص/ اختيار أبو الفتوح مرشداً سريا للإخوان.. *

*واتجاه لترشيحه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*اجتماع سري للإخوان بإسطنبول ضد مصر.. واستنفار أمنى داخل وزارة الداخلية..*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*أ ش أ*
 
*قدمت الصين 150 مليون يوان صيني ( الدولار يساوي 1. 6 يوان ) كمنحة إضافية لا ترد لتنفيذ مشروعات في مصر؛ بمناسبة زيارة وزير الخارجية نبيل فهمي لبكين.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*«هدنة مناخية» تمهد لـ«انقلاب جوي» جديد الأربعاء.. 
«الأرصاد»: طقس اليوم بارد نهارًا شديد البرودة ليلًا على جميع الأنحاء.. 
ارتفاع «طفيف» في درجات الحرارة
 و«موجة» بعد غد.. القاهرة 15 درجة والإسكندرية 17​
*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*أسرار استبعاد منى الشاذلي من قناة إم بي سي مصرية *​
الإثنين, 16 ديسمبر 2013 ​
*على الرغم من حالة التكتم الشديد من قبل الإعلامية منى الشاذلي وقناة إم بي سي مصرية على أسباب وخلفيات إنهاء التعاقد *
*بين الطرفين بصورة مفاجئة ، بعد تعاون امتد لقرابة اثني عشر شهرا تقاضت خلاله الإعلامية المعروفة *
*أجرا سنويا اعتبر هو الأكبر في تاريخ الإعلام المصري .*
* إلا أن المصريون تؤكد على أن الانفصال بين الطرفين كان حتميا بعد مشاجرات بعضها علني في الأشهر*
* الأخيرة بين منى وبين محمد عبد المتعال رئيس القناة ، وذلك على خلفية اتهام الأخير المتكرر لمنى *
*بالفشل في إنقاذ برنامج "جملة مفيدة" من التراجع المستمر ، وبعد انخفاض نسبة مشاهديه بصورة *
*حادة في الفترة الأخيرة ، وهو ما اعتبرته الإعلامية تحرشا بها مؤكدة على أنها أتت إلى القناة*
* نجمة كبيرة وأن أخطاء القناة وضعف حضورها في مصر هو السبب وليس منى الشاذلي ، *
*وقد تصاعد الخلاف في الأسبوع الأخير ووصل إلى حد تهديد عبد المتعال بمنع ظهور منى*
* على شاشة إم بي سي أيا كانت العواقب ، وهو التهديد الذي نفذه بالفعل بإلغاء *
*البرنامج فجأة والإعلان عن انتهاء تعاقد القناة مع منى الشاذلي . *

*وكان عبد المتعال يبحث عن حزمة إصلاحات وضخ مجموعة من البرامج الجديدة التي تساعد على تطور الأداء في*
* أم بي سي مصر ، وقام بالتعاقد مع الإعلامي المعروف شريف عامر الذي أنهى تعاقده مع قنوات الحياة *
*تمهيدا للانتقال الذي تم إلى إم بي سي مصر ، كما يبذلك عبد المتعال جهودا كبيرة من أجل إقناع *
*الإعلامي الأكثر شهرة في مصر حاليا ، باسم يوسف ، من أجل الانضمام إلى *
*القناة وتقديم برنامج جديد فيها ، ليس بالضرورة يكون هو "البرنامج" الذي سبب جدلا واسعا في الساحة المصرية مؤخرا .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*أنباء عن محاولة انقلاب عسكري في جنوب السودان*​
الإثنين 16/ديسمبر/2013 - 09:00 ص
 
*شهد مقر القيادة الرئيسية للجيش بجوبا عاصمة جنوب السودان تبادلا لإطلاق النار، وسط أنباء عن محاولة انقلاب عسكري.*
*أفادت بذلك قناة «العربية»، وقالت: *
*إن مجموعة مسلحة تحاول السيطرة على وزارة الدفاع في العاصمة جوبا جنوب السودان، وسط أنباء عن سيطرتها بالفعل*
* على المقر، فيما أفادت وكالة «الأناضول»، بانقطاع البث الإذاعي الرسمي لجنوب السودان.*
*" فــــــــــيتو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*بعد طلاقها منه.. زوجة رجل الأعمال المحبوس أحمد عز تقدم برنامجا تليفزيوني*

الاثنين ١٦ ديسمبر ٢٠١٣ 
*اكدت المهندسة عبلة سلامة، الزوجة الأولى لأحمد عز ،انها تستعد لتقديم برنامج تليفزيوني اجتماعي على *​*شاشة إحدى القنوات الفضائية التى تجرى اتفاقا معها الآن*
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعلنت مصادر ملاحية بمطار القاهرة الدولى، اليوم الاثنين، أن شركة مصر للطيران أجلت إقلاع رحلتها المتجهة*
* إلى جوبا، بسبب غلق المطار هناك، لوجود قتال وسط الحرس الرئاسى ما هدد بسلامة الركاب وحركة الطيران.
*
*وقالت المصادر، إن سلطات المطار تلقت برقية من إبراهيم الشناوى مدير محطة مصر للطيران،*
* فى جوبا، يطلب عدم السماح بإقلاع الطائرة، لحين إعادة فتح المطار، واستقرار *
*الأوضاع فى جنوب السودان.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*توجهت عدد من مدرعات الشرطة إلي جامعة الأزهر منذ قليل، قادمة من خلف نادي السكة، حيث أعلنت*
* قوات الأمن حالة الاستنفار القصوى.
ومن المقرر أن يتظاهر اليوم أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، بجامعة الأزهر، للمطالبة بإقالة **رئيس الجامعة*
* الدكتور أسامة العبد، وشيخ الأزهر الدكتور احمد الطيب، والإفراج عن كافة المعتقلين من طلاب الجامعة.*

*" بوابــة الفجـــر "* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

* سيطرة الجماعات التكفيرية على 1024 مسجدًا بشكل كامل، في محافظتي شمال وجنوب سيناء، اللتين تحول التطرف والإرهاب فيهما لمرضين ينخران في عظامهما في ظل غياب الدعوة الوسطية عن المحافظتين، في ظل تجاهل وزارة الأوقاف.

و أن بعض هذه المساجد تحولت لمخازن للأسلحة وإعداد المتفجرات لمهاجمة قوات الجيش والشرطة.

فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ترددت أنباء صباح اليوم الاثنين، بعاصمة جنوب السودان "جوبا" عن محاولة انقلاب، وشهدت حركة نزوح جماعية للأهالي في العاصمة جوبا.​
كانت قد كشفت عدد من وكالات الأنباء العالمية، عن تمرد مجموعة من الجيش الشعبي قيل إنها تتبع للحرس الجمهوري، واشتبكت مع مجموعة أخرى داخل القيادة العامة للجيش الشعبي، وسط أنباء عن استيلائها على مخزن السلاح والذخيرة في القيادة العامة.

فيما أفاد مسئول عسكري بجنوب السودان، أن ما يجري هو تمرد تقوده مجموعة من العسكر حاولت السيطرة على وزارة الدفاع وسط إطلاق نار مكثف، وتفيد المعلومات بأن هناك قتلى في صفوف الجيش الشعبي الذي ينتشر بكثافة في شوارع العاصمة جوبا، وتأتي هذه التطورات في وقت تشهد قيادة الحزب الحاكم في جنوب السودان أزمة حقيقية.​
16 ديسمبر 2013 10:20
*" الــوفــــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرئاسة تدرس إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسة قبل البرلمانية خلال أيام.. *
*مستشار الرئيس:"منصور" يبحث كيفية تقديم"الرئاسية" بعد الانتهاء من استفتاء الدستور..*
*ومصادر: نناقش كيفية إقامة الانتخابات معاً فى وقت واحد

*الإثنين، 16 ديسمبر 2013 - 08:31

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*العدالة تنتقم من قاتل طفلة الشرقية بعد اغتصابها.. إحالة مصطفى 62 عاما للمفتى خطف "بسملة" 7 سنوات وتعديه *
*عليها جنسيا ثم "ذهب وصلى الفجر وأمّ والدها".. والأهالى يعربون عن سعادتهم بالحكم العادل

الإثنين، 16 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:16*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*
وصل مطار القاهرة الدولى،اليوم الاثنين النائب العام السويسرى، والوفد المرافق وقوامه ٥ أفراد على متن طائرة خاصة قادما من بازل.
تأتى زيارة الوفد لبحث مصير الأموال المهربة للخارج من جانب رموز نظام مبارك بعد ثورة 25 يناير2011، ومن المقرر أن يقوم وفد قضائى بريطانى بزيارة إلى القاهرة أيضا خلال الأسبوع الجارى.
ومن المقرر أن يلتقى النائب العام السويسرى مع نظيره المصرى المستشار هشام بركات وينتظر أن يلتقى مع وزير العدل أيضا.

 " اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*شهود عيان يكشفون الساعات الأولي لانقلاب نائب الرئيس على "سلفا كير" بجنوب السودان*

*قال شهود عيان وسكان في مدينة جوبا عاصمة جنوب السودان، إن المدينة تعيش حالة من الرعب منذ الليلة الماضية وإلى الآن، وسط إطلاق نار كثيف مركز على منطقة الحرس الجمهوري وأنباء تتحدث عن محاولة انقلابية.*

*وبحسب معلومات توفرت لـ"شبكة الشروق" أن مجموعة عسكرية بقيادة نائب الرئيس المقال د. رياك مشار قادت محاولة انقلابية للإطاحة بالرئيس سلفاكير مياردت، مما أدى إلى اشتباك مسلح مع قوات الجيش المؤيدة لكير.*

*وقالت مصادر في جوبا، إنها محاولة انقلابية قادها مشار وتعامل معها الجيش وتمكن من إحباطها ولجأ مشار للسفارة الأميركية في جوبا طالباً الحماية، وأضافت "أن الجيش لا يزال يتعامل مع بعض ما وصفته بالجيوب التابعة للعملية الانقلابية".*

*وكان سلفاكير شن الأحد هجوماً عنيفاً على المجموعة المناوئة له بقيادة مشار، الذي ما زال يشغل منصب النائب الأول في الحزب الحاكم الحركة الشعبية**

" الفجر الاليكترونية "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*عبر تغريدة.. خلفان يرى الحل بترحيل الإخوان الى الصين*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*السيسي يشهد مناورة تكتيكية بالذخيرة الحية لوحدات المنطقة الغربية العسكرية
*​*
*12/16/2013 11:46 AM​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*شهد حرم جامعة القاهرة، اليوم الاثنين، هدوءًا وسط انتظام الدراسة بكليات الجامعة، وذلك فى ظل *
*غياب تظاهرات طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
*
*ومن يواصل أفراد الأمن الإدارى بالجامعة عملهم فى التحقق من شخصية الطلاب، ومن ثم السماح *
*لهم بالمرور عبر أبواب الجامعة الرئيسية، كما انتشر مجموعة من أفراد الأمن الإدارى لتمشيط ساحات الجامعة.*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*على جمعة : نريد حشدا يرعب قلوب الإرهابيين.. وسنقول نعم يعنى* *yes*​ 
*واستطرد جمعة، خلال المؤتمر العام الأول لـ"مصر بلدى" بقاعة المؤتمرات قائلاً، كل صاحب عمل يخرج عماله*
* إلى الاستفتاء، وكل واحد يذهب فى أسرته ويعلم أن الله يؤيده لأنه يعمر الأرض وأنه ضد الفساد *
*والإلحاد، وضد النفاق والشقاق وسوء الأخلاق، لأن غرضنا الحشد والتغيير، نعم يعنى yes" "،*
* ومن لا يعرف اللغة العربية يقرأها بالإنجليزية.*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*أغلق طلاب الإخوان أبواب كليات التجارة والتربية وطب بنين بجامعة الأزهر أثناء تنظمهم تظاهرات أمام أبواب الكليات، مستعينين بالطبول والمزمار لتعطيل الدراسة.
*
*فى نفس السياق، ناشدت العديد من كليات الأزهر بفرعى البنين والبنات بالقاهرة وزارة الداخلية بتوفير الدعم والتأمين الكافيين لمنع طلاب الإخوان من تعطيل الدراسة.*






​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*محافظة الجيزة تقرر حظر قيادة التوك توك للأشخاص الأقل من 18عاما*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*هاجم مسلحون مركز شرطة القصاصين الجديدة بالإسماعيلية، بوابل من الأعيرة النارية، *
*وسط تصدى من قوات تامين المركز، وحصار للمهاجمين.*

*التفاصيل بعد قليل.*

*" الفجــــر "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال مصدر ان وزارة الداخلية لم تتلقى اية اخطارات بعمل مسيرات او تظاهرات أمام مبنى رئاسة الوزراء وذلك لإحياء ذكري أحداث مجلس الوزراء 2011.
وأضاف ان وزارة الداخلية تقوم بتأمين ميدان التحرير وجميع الشوارع المؤدية له وجميع المنشأت الهامة والحيوية تحسباً لأى تظاهرات يمكن ان تحدث دون اخطار مسبق.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*نفى المستشار على عوض مستشار الرئيس للشئون الدستورية ما نشر ببعض الصحف الصادرة اليوم نقلًا *
*عنه بشأن قيام الرئاسة بدراسة "إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية قبل البرلمانية خلال أيام"*

" الوفــــــــــــد "​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*اقتحم مجموعة من الأهالى إحدى العمارات السكنية بعمارات الأوقاف بمدينة قليوب واحتلوا الشقق، وانتقلت قوات الأمن، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*سفير الاتحاد الأوروبى الجديد بالقاهرة:*
* مستمرون فى دعم مصر*​ 
* 
​*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*يدعى رجل صيني أن المشي بواسطة حذاء حديدي يزن 200 كيلو جرام لكل فردة يوميا لمسافة 15 متر فقط يخفف ألام الظهر والمفاصل ويعالج أمراض البواسير بحسب ما ذكرت صحيفة ديلي ميل البريطانية. ويقول تشانغ فوشينغ أنه مشى لمدة 7 سنوات باستخدام حذاء يزن 400 كيلو جرام مما ساعده على التغلب على ألام الظهر والبواسير ويقول أيضا :" أنا فخور بما قمت به وفي مطلع الربيع المقبل أخطط لزيادة 50 كيلو جرام أخرى".*​


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2013)

فى مداخلة من مواطنة مصرية بتسأل : مفيش اى اخبار عن مواعيد امتحانات نصف العام 
سمعنا انها هتتقدم بسبب الاستفتاء  طيب المواعيد ايه ؟
معلش اصلى مش متابعة  لحظة بلحظة 
وتحية كبيرةلمحرر النشرة مجهوود رائع:ab4:


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*قالت مصادر امنية وطبية بالاسماعيلية ان مجندا من قوة مباحث قسم شرطة القصاصين اصيب بطلق ناري اطلقه *
*مسجلين خطر على سيارة شرطة بعزبة الهوانية بمركز القصاصين بالاسماعيلية اثناء مطاردة*
* السيارة لتشكيل عصابي بالمنطقة .
اكدت المصادر ان المجند ويدعى "محمد عطية فهمي "اصيب بطلق ناري في البطن والفخذ اثناء قيامه والقوة *
*الامنية المرافقة له بتفقد الوضع الامني بعد تلقي بلاغ عن وجود لصوص بالعزبة وان الجناة بادروا *
*باطلاق النار على القوة الامنية .واكدت المصادر ان اجهزة الامن تمكنت من القاء القبض على 2 من*
* الجناة الذين اطلقوا النار على القوة الامنية .*​
" الوفــــــــــــد "​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> فى مداخلة من مواطنة مصرية بتسأل : مفيش اى اخبار عن مواعيد امتحانات نصف العام
> سمعنا انها هتتقدم بسبب الاستفتاء  طيب المواعيد ايه ؟
> معلش اصلى مش متابعة  لحظة بلحظة
> وتحية كبيرةلمحرر النشرة مجهوود رائع:ab4:


 
المدارس  ماظهرش  حاجه  قدامي. 
خللي  بالك  كله  في  ميعاده  لغايه  دلوقتي. .. وممكن  تكون  أخبار  مش  مضبوطه  علي  النت .. النت  فيه  كتير  بيتكذب

أشكرك  علي  مجاملتك  يا نيفو :16_14_37:


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة إخوانى خلال مشاجرة طلابية والجماعة تحاصر عميد تربية الزقازيق*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضجت إحدى قاعات مركز المؤتمرات بمدينة نصر اليوم الاثنين، بالتصفيق الشديد والهتاف "إيد واحدة"، *
*و"مسلم ومسيحى إيد واحدة" بعد قيام القمص بولس عويضة، أستاذ القانون الكنسى، وراعى كنيسة الزهراء، *
*بتقبيل رأس الدكتور على جمعة، المفتى السابق للديار المصرية والرئيس الشرفى لجبهة "مصر بلدى" خلال*
* كلمته على المنصة فى مؤتمر "مصر بلدى".
*


​*برافو  ع  ال....  التقيله  يا أبونا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*حالة من الإختناق بمحيط جامعة عين شمس بسبب قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع
*​*
**" الفجـــــــــــــر "*​*
*12/16/2013 2:00 PM​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية السابق: *
*«السيسى» سيرضخ لمطالب المصريين ويترشح للرئاسية.. *
*القوات المسلحة أنقذت مصر من «سايكس بيكو الإخوان».. *
*والتصويت على الدستور بـ«نعم» بداية الطريق إلى التنمية والاستقرار
*​*
**" فيتــــــــــو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تطارد مسيرة طلاب بعين شمس بعد قطع شارع الخليفة المأمون للمرة الثانية*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير التموين : لن يتم حذف أي مواطن من البطاقات التموينيه*​*مهما بلغ حجم راتبه أو معاشه..*​ 

*ياسيدي  روح شوف  المخابز .. خللي  الناس  تاكل عيش  الأول !!*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*أصدرت الخارجية الأمريكية تحذيراً لرعاياها في مصر الاثنين، من موجة عنف جديدة، مع اقتراب موسم عطلات*
* "عيد الميلاد" ورأس السنة الجديدة، أكدت فيه أن الوضع الأمني مازال يتطلب مزيداً *
*من الحذر، واتخاذ تدابير الحماية الشخصية*.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعلنت مطرانية المنيا عن تلقيها اعتذارا رسميا من نظيرتها بأسيوط عن حضور أحد القساوسة المنتمين لها لجلسة الصلح التي تمت الأسبوع الماضي بين المتنازعين بقريتي نزلة عبيد والحوارتة بديرمواس، حيث أعلنت الثانية في بيان رسمى لها عن استيائها الشديد لما بدر من القس ابانوب ثابت الذي حضر جلسة الصلح العرفية بالمنيا، وأكدت أنها لم توفد أيا من الكهنة إلى هذه الجلسة وأن القس الذي حضرها موقوف عن ممارسة الأعمال الكهنوتية من قبل المطرانية ولم يفوض بالحضور من أحد.*

*" فيتـــــــــــــو"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

* زوجة المعزول مرسي أدلت بتصريحات لوكالة الأناضول التركية أكدت فيها أنها "تقود المجاهدين في مصر الآن *
*ولن يهدأ لها بال إلا بعد تعليق الخونة على المشانق"، مضيفة أن علاقة صداقة قديمة و"بيزنس" *
*مشتركًا يجمعانها بوزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية هيلاري كلينتون، مؤكدة أن الأخيرة استعانت*
* بإخوة وأخوات من "الإخوان" لحل أزمات في الشرق الأوسط.

" فيتــــــــــــو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*أقرت لجنة التشريعات الوزارية الإسرائيلية اليوم الاثنين، مشروع قانون ينص على ضرورة موافقة *
*ثلثى أعضاء الكنيست الإسرائيلى لإجراء أى مفاوضات تتعلق بتقسيم القدس.
*
*غزة (أ ش أ)*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*شلل مروري في شارع يوسف عباس بسبب تظاهرات طالبات "المحظورة"*
 الإثنين 16/ديسمبر/2013
*انطلقت مسيرة لطالبات الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر من داخل الجامعة إلى شارع يوسف عباس بمدينة نصر للتنديد بما أسمينه "الانقلاب العسكري".*

*" فــــــــــيتو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*عمرو أديب للإخوان :  لو رجالة مترحوش الاستفتاء
*الإثنين, 16 ديسمبر 2013 14:59 

*أعلن الإعلامي عمرو أديب، عن نجاح حملة "مصر الدفيانة" رسميًا، بجمعه نصف المليون بطانية في أول يوم للحملة، لافتًا أن المخابرات العامة تبرعت بنحو مليون جنيه للحملة، قائلاً: مصر عمرها ما تبات بردانة الكل شارك حتى قطر شكرًا.
ووجه أديب رسالة للإخوان خلال برنامجه "القاهرة اليوم" الذى يذاع على فضائية "اليوم"، قائلاً: "لما أنتم شايفين النظام الحالي غير شرعي إيه دخلكم انتخابات نقابة الأطباء اللي فشلتم فيها".
*
*وتابع: الإخوان يروجون لحملات مقاطعة الاستفتاء على الدستور، ورغم هذا شاركوا فى انتخابات نقابة الأطباء التى كان يستحوزون عليها، وفشلوا بجدارة.
*​*
**وأضاف: نؤيد مقاطعة أنصار الإخوان للاستفتاء على الدستور، قائلاً: لو رجالة قاطعوا الدستور ومتروحوش الاستفتاء.
*​*
**وأشار أديب، إلى إعدام الزعيم الكورى لعمه، قائلاً: "هو دا الحكم العسكري والانقلاب يا إخوان، الواد بتاع كوريا الشمالية قتل عمه من يومين وهو دا الانقلاب ! عشر دقائق واتحاكم واتقتل ولأنه لم يكن يصفق كما ينبغي".
*​*
**وتابع: هناك 25 من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى السجون حاليًا بفرنسا، بسبب ضربهم غير اللائق على أبواب السفارة المصرية بباريس، وهذا هو النظام العسكرى الفاشى فى فرنسا "يا إخوان".*






​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد مساعد وزير الداخلية، على أن هناك 200 ألف ضابط، وجندى، سيشاركون فى تأمين عملية الاستفتاء، *
*إضافة إلى تشكيلات من الأمن والقوات القتالية لتأمين يوم الاستفتاء.

وتابع "سنحافظ على أمن المواطنين الذين يتوجهون للاستفتاء، وسنتعامل مع مثيرى الشغب بكل حسمٍ وقوة، *
*وسنتصدى لهم، ولدينا من القوات ما يفرض القانون على المخالفين، والمخربين، مهما كانوا وأينما تواجدوا".
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبيرة أبراج : أحداث مؤسفة في 26 ديسمبر 
*
*أكدت خبيرة الأبراج عبير فؤاد أن يوم 26 ديسمبر فلكيًا يشهد وجود مربع مغلق.
وأشارت "فؤاد" أثناء استضافتها في صالون "فيتو" إلى أن هذا اليوم وفقًا للعلامات الفلكية يشهد مواجهة 4 كواكب في مربع مغلق، ما يعنى احتمالية وقوع أحداث كبيرة في هذا اليوم، ربما تكون حربًا أو موجة جديدة من العنف.
وكشفت "فؤاد" أن تواجد الكواكب الأربعة في هذا المربع المغلق يعنى وقوع حدث سيء للغاية.*
*
" فيتـــــــــــو "*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*«المحظورة» تخطط للعودة إلى الحكم من «ماليزيا»
*​
الإثنين 16/ديسمبر/2013 - 03:31 م​
*نظم أنصار جماعة الإخوان في العاصمة الماليزية كوالالامبور اليوم الإثنين، مؤتمرا لما أسموهم *
*"معارضو الانقلاب في مصر" لمناقشة مستقبل البلاد بعد سقوط الانقلاب العسكري، على حد قولهم*

*" فيتـــــــــــو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن المنيا ينقذ المتنصر محمد حجازي من القتل فى السجن !*

*كشف مصدر أمني بالمنيا، إن قوات الأمن نقلت محمد أحمد حجازي " بيشوي أرميا بولس "، الذي اتهم بالتبشير بعد اعتناقه المسيحية إلي سجن خارج محافظة المنيا خوفًا على حياته من القتل ، بعد وصول تهديدات بتصفيته داخل سجن المنيا العمومى من قبل الجماعات الاسلامية الذين ينتشرون فى ربوع المحافظة

مباحث المنيا ألقت القبض على بيشوي أرميا "32 سنة "، الذي اعتنق المسيحية منذ عام 2007 وأصبح اسمه بيشوي أرميا بولس، بتهمة التبشير ومراسلة قناة الطريق التي تبث من أمريكا، لإثارة الفتن بين المسلمين والأقباط في المحافظة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*صلوات في كنائس افريقيا الوسطى الاحد بعد مقتل600 فى مواجهات بين مسيحيين ومسلمين* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*وصلت مسيرة القوى الثورية لاحياء الذكري الثانية لأحداث مجلس الوزراء، لشارع القصر العينى فى *
*طريقها الى مجلس الوزراء، مما تسبب فى تعطيل الحركة المرورية بشارع القصر العينى.

فى حين، عززت الداخلية من تواجدها أمام المجلس، وقامت بوضع الأسلاك الشائكة، كما نشرت عدد من المدرعات، ومنعت اقتراب المواطنين، تحسباً لقدوم المسيرة.
*
* " بوابة الفجــــــر "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد مختار جمعة، وزير الأوقاف، إنه لا مكـان بحقل الدعوة ووزارة الأوقاف لغـير الأزهريــين قلبًا وقالبًا،*
* والوقف لمدة شهر لمن لا يلتزم بالزى الأزهرى، وثلاثة أشهر لمن يسيئ استخدامه، وعدم الصـلاحيـة *
*لمن لم يحقق 75% على الأقل فى حضور الدورة التدريبية، ويجتازها بنجاح من المتدربين الجدد، *
*لافتا إلى أنه لن يسمح بحضور دورات التدريب بدون الزى الأزهرى.

جاء ذلك أثناء لقاء الوزير بالدعاة فى مركز تدريب مسجد النور بالعباسية،  مشددا على أنه لن يسمــح باختــراق الوزارة.*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*قررت جامعة الأزهر فرع الزقازيق ، فصل 10 طالبات من المنتميات لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين لمدة عام بعد ادانتهن من قبل المجلس التأديبى بالجامعة، واتهامهن بالمشاركة فى اعمال الشغب التى شهدتها الجامعة وتعطيل الدراسة.*
 
*" صدى البلد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*منع الحوينى وحسان ويعقوب من الخطابة*
*قررت وزارة الاوقاف منع الشيخ ابو اسحاق الحويني والشيخ محمد حسان وحسين يعقوب من الخطابة, والزمت وزارة الاوقاف الشيوخ بأخذ تصاريح قبل إلقاء الخطب.*
*وقد أعلن المركز الاعلامي لوزارة الأوقاف منع علماء الدعوة السلفية وقيادات مجلس شورى العلماء السلفي من الخطابة والدعوة في المساجد التابعة للوزارة.* 
*وأوضح أن رغبة الشيوخ في إلقاء الخطب والدروس في المساجد التابعة للأوقاف يلزم الحصول على ترخيص من الوزارة وهذا مالم يحدث الفترة الماضية .*
*يذكر أنه تم منع الشيخ أبو أسحق الحويني الأسبوع الماضي من إلقاء درس بمسجد الحصري فى 6 أكتوبر بدون أبداء اسباب بعد أن كان قد تم الإعلان والتنويه عنه منذ أسبوع.*
*" الـــوفــــــــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*صرح رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للأرصاد الجوية، بأنه من المنتظر أن تتكاثر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة على شمال وشرق البلاد، يصاحبها سقوط الأمطار على السواحل الشمالية الغربية للبلاد (السلوم ومطروح والإسكندرية)، **اعتبارا من يوم الأربعاء المقبل حتى الجمعة تباعا.

وأكد، فى بيان للهيئة، أن محافظات شمال الدلتا والقاهرة ستتأثر بفرص سقوط الأمطار الخفيفة عليها اعتبارا من الخميس حتى الجمعة.

و"تستمر درجات الحرارة أقل من معدلاتها الطبيعية بالنسبة لهذا الوقت من العام بقيم تتراوح من 2 إلى 3 درجات، ليستمر الطقس البارد خلال ساعات النهار يكون شديد البرودة ليلا".

**" اليوم السابع "
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*الميهي: الإخوان "صلّوا" ثم ذبحوا السائق*​ 
​*أكد اللواء سامى الميهى، مدير أمن الدقهلية، أن الشرطة استطاعت القبض على عدد من *
*المتهمين فى ذبح السائق الذى لقى مصرعه اليوم، مؤكدًا ملاحقة الذين لم يتم ضبطهم.*​*وقال "المتظاهرون بعدما صلًوا، وهم خارجون من الجامع، وبدأوا مسيرتهم، حصلت الواقعة".*

*مضيفًا أن السائق أراد أن يعبر الشارع بسيارته، إلا أن المتظاهرين اعترضوا طريقه ما أدى *
*إلى حدوث مناوشات بينه وبين المتظاهرين، وتصاعد الأمر إلى حرق السيارة.*​ 
*وفور خروج السائق من سيارته، انهال عليه بعض المتظاهرين وطعنوه بمطاوى وأسلحة بيضاء ثم ذبحوه.*

​*لغه القتل .. لغتهم  الأصليه ..  *
*ولغه  الألفاظ  ..  في  أبسط  الأوقات ... ربنا  يرحمنا *​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال اللواء مصطفى باز، مساعد الوزير لقطاع السجون السابق، إننى تقابلت مع محمد بديع مرشد الجماعة للنظر فى حالته الصحية وطلباته الإنسانية، وليس لتبادل أحاديث سياسية، مشيرًا إلى مقابلة وديع الجافة لنا على الرغم من حرصنا على سلامة جميع المقبوض عليهم.*​ 
*وأضاف باز خلال حواره مع " قناة "المحور"، أن رد فعل بديع جاء نتيجة عدم توقعه لسرعة القبض عليه، وقال لنا "أنتم قبضتوا علينا وجبتونا هنا عشان تموتونا، وأنا هشتكيكم".*​ 
*وصرح باز، بأن خيرت الشاطر قال لنا: "أنتم بتعاملونا كده ليه، احنا ماكناش بنتعامل كدة أيام مبارك"، موضحاً أن الإخوان كانوا يتعاملون أيام مبارك بطريقة المواءمة والصفقات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*أقام محمد عطية عضو المكتب السياسي لتكتل القوى الثورية الوطنية، دعوى قضائية ضد أيمن نور زعيم حزب غد الثورة، طالب خلالها بإسقاط الجنسية عن "نور".

وتم تحديد جلسة الخميس المقبل لنظر الدعوى، وسيحضرها عدد من الشخصيات العامة على رأسهم د جمال زهران أستاذ العلوم السياسية، وعدد من المحامين لإسقاط الجنسية عن "نور".

وأنه تقدم بتلك الدعوى بسبب ولاء أيمن نور لجماعة الإخوان، والتعاون مع الناشطة توكل كرمان لتعطيل خريطة الطريق.*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*نفى الدكتور محمد منيسي وكيل وزارة الصحة بمحافظة البحيرة الشائعات التي انتشرت حول تلوث مياه الشرب بمدينة دمنهور، *​*مؤكداً أن مياه الشرب بالمدينة بحالة جيدة، ولم تسجل المستشفيات أي حالة تسمم نتيجة مياه الشرب.*
*وتم أخذ عينات عشوائية من مناطق مختلفة من المدينة لتحليلها عن طريق معامل مديرية الصحة ومعامل شركة المياه.*
*وأن إرسال عينات إلى المعامل المركزية بوزارة الصحة بالقاهرة للاطمئنان على مطابقة المياه للمواصفات *
*القياسية، ولا يوجد ثمة ما يزعج المواطنين نهائيا.*

*" الجــريـــــــدة "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنظرمحكمة القضاء الإداري بمجلس الدولة برئاسة المستشار محمد قشطة نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة ، غداً الثلاثاء،**الدعوى المقامة من لطفى جيد، المحامى والتى يطالب فيها بمنح الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، **رتبــة مشـــــــير. **اختصمت الدعوي رئيس الجمهورية.*
*وذكر أن إقامته للدعوى ترجع إلى الدور الوطنى الذي قام به الفريق "السيسى" في حماية ثورة الشعب في 30 يونيو، **وإنقاذه البلاد من حرب أهلية، وتعهده بحماية الشعب وممتلكاته العامة والخاصة.*​ 
*" بـوابــة الفجـــــــــــر "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن العام يضبط 622 قطعة سلاح و216 كيلو مخدرات خلال 48 ساعة*
الثلاثاء، 17 ديسمبر 2013 -​
 *" اليوم السابع "*​ 
Walk  in  front  not in behind​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*انفجار ماسورة مياه يتسبب فى زحام مرورى بمنطقة وسط البلد*​ 
الثلاثاء، 17 ديسمبر 2013 - 08:57


​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد الدكتور مصطفي العرجاوي المستشار القانوني لجامعة الأزهر أن أساتذة الأزهر الثمانية المحالين للتحقيق أمس *

*خاضوا في أمور تحت إطار التحريض الواضح على العنف والشغب.*

*وقال علي قناة "المحور"، إنه " تم تسجيل كلامهم صوتا وصورة أثناء تحريضهم للطلاب على ممارسة الشغب", مشيرا أن الأساتذة حرضوا الطلاب مستخدمين كلمات"اثبتوا على مواقفكم" و"دافعوا عن دينكم" و" كونوا رجالا".*

*وأن إدارة الجامعة لن تسمح على الإطلاق لأي شخص أيا ما كان، أن يكونوا من أدوات التحريض على العنف داخل الحرم الجامعي.*

*وكل أستاذ يثبت عليه أي تصرف غير طبيعي أو يحرض الطلاب على العنف، سيتم تحويله للتأديب.*

*والعقوبات تتراوح ما بين الاستبعاد والوقف عن العمل لفترة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر، بالإضافة إلى التحويل لمجلس تأديبي والوقف عن العمل، والخصم، والعزل من الوظيفة بمعاش أو بدون معاش".*

* " بـوابــة الفجــــــر "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*العثور على دانة مدون عليها *​*"وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة" بشمال سيناء*
الثلاثاء، 17 ديسمبر 2013 - 08:23


​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*لقد تحول المنبه في حياتنا إلى صديق مزعج لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه، فصوته المفزع هو من يوقظنا من نوم عميق ولذيذ .*

* ولأننا نستخدمه كل يوم تقريبا فيجدر معرفة كيفية الاستفادة من خدمته. فالنهوض من الفراش مباشرة بعد أن يدق جرس المنبه قد يؤدي إلى حدوث اضطرابات عصبية وإدراكية خطيرة،*
* وقد يصل الأمر إلى حدوث جلطة بشرايين المخ أو القلب لا قدر الله كنتيجة للاستيقاظ المفاجئ على صوت المنبه.*
* لذا لا تنهض من فراشك إلا وقد استعدت هدوءك*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*امرأة صينية تحتجز ابنها في قفص منذ 40 سنة !!*​2013-12-17 08:30 

*



*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*تكدس مرورى بكوبرى السيدة عائشة بسبب إصلاح ماسورة مياه*​الثلاثاء، 17 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:27
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على، إن عناصر خاصة من الجيش الثانى الميدانى تمكنت، أمس الاثنين، الموافق [16/ 12 / 2013 ]، من القضاء على المدعو سِلمى محمد مصبح الشهير بـ"أبو خالد" أحد العناصر التكفيرية شديدة الخطورة والمطلوب لدى الجهات الأمنية لانتمائه لجماعة أنصار بيت المقدس وأحد المشاركين فى التخطيط والتنفيذ لواقعة قتل عدد [16] جنديا من قوات حرس الحدود فى أحداث رفح الأولى بتاريخ [ 5 / 8 / 2012 ].*
 
*وأوضح أن عناصر القوات الخاصة قامت باستهدافه بعد ورود معلومات تفيد باعتزامه وآخرين استهداف أحد كمائن القوات المسلحة أمس، وقد تم رصد تحركه على دراجة بخارية على أحد المسارب المؤدية إلى ذلك الكمين وبحوزته بندقية آلية، حيث تم الاشتباك معه والقضاء عليه.*

*وأضاف كما تمكنت عناصر الجيش الثانى  بشمال سيناء أيضاً من ضبط 20 فردا من المشتبه فى انتمائهم للعناصر الإجرامية والتكفيرية و7 أفراد محرضين على العنف ضد القوات المسلحة والشرطة المدنية، إلى جانب حرق وتدمير عدد 13 عشة تستخدمها العناصر التكفيرية كقاعدة انطلاق لتنفيذ هجماتها ضد قوات الجيش والشرطة – " 5 موتوسيكل- 2 عربة نصف نقل" بدون لوحات معدنية أو مستندات قانونية والتى تستخدمها العناصر الإرهابية فى تنفيذ هجماتها ضد القوات بالإضافة إلى ضبط عدد 2 خزنة بندقية آلية- 56 طلقة بندقية. *





​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*ينشر الدستور، متابعة يومية لأسعار العملات الأجنبية مقابل الجنيه المصري اليوم الثلاثاء 17 ديسمبر.*
*




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يعلنون الحرب على اقتصاد المصريين.. ويبدأون تنفيذ مخطط سحب العملات من السوق*
*صدى البلد*
​
*الاخوان المسلمين تنفذ مخطط تدمير الاقتصاد، بسحب العملات المعدنية من السوق، ودشن نشطاء ، صفحات على موقع "فيس بوك"، تدعو المواطنين إلى تخزين العملات المعدنية، وكان اول هذه الصفحات "الفكة فى الحصالة "، وصفحة أخرى أسموها "حوش 100 جنيه فضة".*
*وقال: "إحنا اختارنا الحملة دى علشان الفكة بتؤثر بشكل كبير على حركة البيع والشراء والنقل والمواصلات، والفكة قيمتها أغلى من تكلفتها ومش هيقدروا يطبعوا منها مرة تانية حتي لا يقعو فى كارثة اقتصادية كبيرة ".*
*وكانت وزيرة الاعلام، الدكتورة درية شرف الدين قد أكدت أن جماعة الاخوان المسلمين يخططون لسحب العملات المعدنية بهدف إنقاص السيولة.*
*وأضافت خلال مؤتمر صحفي أن تخطيط الإخوان يهدف أيضا إلى سحب السكر من الأسواق لخلق عجز وأزمة بين المواطنين للتأثير على الاقتصاد.*
*وأشارت شرف الدين، إلى أن هناك توجها لسحب الدولار لزيادة سعره والتسبب في انهيار الجنيه.*
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*محافظ الجيزة: بدء امتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول بالمدارس 2 يناير*

الثلاثاء، 17 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:35

*اعتمد محافظ الجيزة، مواعيد امتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول للعام الدراسى 2013/2014 لامتحانات الشهادات العامة وصفوف النقل بكافة المراحل التعليمية على مستوى المحافظة.*
 
*تبدأ الامتحانات يوم الخميس الموافق 2 يناير 2014 حتى الخميس الموافق 23 يناير 2014 على أن تتوقف الامتحانات أيام 7 يناير لاحتفال الإخوة المسيحيين بعيد الميلاد المجيد ويوم الاثنين الموافق 13 يناير للاحتفال بالمولد النبوى الشريف وأيام 14 و15 و16 يناير للاستفتاء على الدستور والفرز بالإضافة إلى يوم الاثنين 19 يناير عيد الغطاس.*
 
*وقال مدير مديرية التربية والتعليم بالجيزة، إن امتحانات الصف الأول والثانى الإعدادى "عام" وصم ومكفوفين تبدأ 2 يناير وتنتهى 11 يناير، كما تبدأ شهادة إتمام الدراسة بمرحلة التعليم الأساسى "القسم المهنى" من 2 يناير حتى 12 يناير.*

*وتبدأ امتحانات الصف السادس الابتدائى عام ومكفوفين والفصل الواحد والثامن للصم وضعاف السمع فى 4 يناير وتستمر حتى 11 يناير، كما تبدأ أيضا امتحانات الصف الأول والثانى الثانوى العام والتعليم الفنى بأنواعه فى 4 يناير حتى 23 يناير.*

*أما امتحانات شهادة إتمام الدراسة بمرحلة التعليم الأساسى "عام ورياضى ومكفوفين وصم وضعاف السمع" فتبدأ فى الفترة من 12 يناير حتى 23 يناير، *

*كما تبدأ فى نفس اليوم امتحانات الصف الثانى والثالث الابتدائى عام وفصل واحد والثالث مكفوفين والصف الثالث والرابع والخامس للصم وضعاف السمع، وتستمر الامتحانات حتى 18 يناير والصف الأول والثانى الإعدادى المهنى من 12 يناير حتى 23 يناير.*

*وتبدأ امتحانات الصف الرابع والخامس الابتدائى عام وفصل واحد ومكفوفين والسادس والسابع للصم فى الفترة من 20 يناير حتى 23 يناير.*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*مقتل أحد العناصر التكفيرية المتورطة في حادث تفجير الأمن المركزي بالإسماعيلية أثناء مداهمة منزله*

*لقي أحد العناصر التكفيرية، المشتبه بتورطهم في حادث تفجيرات الامن المركزي بالاسماعيلية، مصرعه أثناء مداهمة قوات الأمن لمنزله بأرض الجمعيات.*
*وتم العثور على مخزن ذخيرة داخل منزله وسلاح استخدمه في اطلاق النيران على ضباط الشرطة أثناء المداهمة مما أسفر عن مقتل ضابط*

*" البـلــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*أغلق طلاب وطالبات الأزهر المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 3 كليات بالجامعة ومنعوا *
*الموظفين من دخول مبني الإدارة.*
 
*الطلاب كانوا قد توعدوا بتنظيم تظاهرات قوية أمام مبني رئاسة الجامعة.*

الثلاثاء , 17 ديسمبر 2013 10:51

*" الــوفـــــــــــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*قررت، اليوم الثلاثاء، الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار محمد قشطة، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، *
*إحالة الدعوى التى أقامها لطفى جيد المحامى، والتى طالب فيها بإصدار حكم قضائى بإلزام كل من*
* رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس مجلس الوزراء بمنح الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى*
* وزير الدفاع والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة رتبة المشير *​ 
 



:big29:​
*The  Good  Leader  Deserves  that  Promotion If  Approved*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*نبيل نعيم : الإخوان سترشح أبو الفتوح والعوا في الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة
*​*
*الثلاثاء 17/ديسمبر/2013 - 10:56 ص
*أكد الشيخ نبيل نعيم مؤسس تنظيم الجهاد السابق للإعلامية أمانى الخياط، أن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح لا يختلف عن أبو العلا ماضى.*

*كما أن حزب مصر القوية لا يختلف عن حزب الوسط، فكلهم يلعبون أدوارا محددة لهم سلفا، لافتا إلى أن 6 أبريل و"الفوضويين الثوريين"، والإخوان المسلمين كلهم ينفذون خطة تقسيم المنطقة العربية.

وأضاف، أن جماعة الإخوان سوف ترشح أبو الفتوح في الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة مع الدكتور محمد سليم العوا وفقا لتوصيات مؤتمر لاهور الأخير.

وأوضح أن الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم مدير مركز ابن خلدون قال في تصريحات له إن محمود عزت هو رجل المخابرات الأمريكية رقم 1 في مصر.
*​*
**" فــيتــــــــــو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*النيابة تحيل 34 طالباً إخوانياً للمحاكمة فى اشتباكات جامعة الأزهر*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*الذهب يواصل الانخفاض ليسجل عيار 24 حوالي 275.51 جنيه*

*واصلت أسعار الذهب الانخفاض صباح اليوم الثلاثاء حوالى جنيه، ليسجل عيار 24 حوالى 275.51 جنيه بعد أن كان 276.4 جنيه أمس، *
*وعيار 21 بلغ 241.25 جنيه، عيار 18 حوالى 206.79 جنيه بدلا من 207.39 جنيه، *
*وعيار 14 حوالى 160.84 جنيه، وعيار 10 بلغ 114.89 جنيه.*

*وسجل سعر الأوقية الذهب 8575.04 جنيه، والجنيه الذهب حوالى 1930 جنيهًا.*
*والجدول التالى يوضع أسعار الذهب 




​

" الاهــــــــــرام " *​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الدفاع الأمريكي هاجل أبلغ نظيره الروسي شويجو أن واشنطن عازمة على مواصلة نشر عناصر منظومة الدرع الصاروخية في أوروبا، وذلك على الرغم من توصل اتفاق مع إيران.*

*هاجل أبلغ شويجو بأن الاتفاق المرحلي الذي توصلت إليه اللجنة السداسية مع إيران لا يلغي ضرورة تنفيذ أمريكا وحلفائها لخططها في مجال الدفاع الصاروخي في أوروبا".
*​*
**الوزيرين بحثا مجموعة من المسائل منها الدرع الصاروخية وسوريا وأمن الإنترنت.*​*
وقال فوج "إن وزير الدفاع الأمريكي أكد أن نشر الدرع الصاروخية في أوروبا لا تمثل أي خطر على روسيا".

" فـيتـــــــــو "​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*حرس الحدود يضبط نفقا للسيارات واصل بين رفح وقطاع غزة

*الثلاثاء، 17 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:11

*





**قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى، إن قوات حرس حدود الجيش الثانى الميدانى تمكنت من ضبط نفق سيارات واصل بين منطقة رفح وقطاع غزة وعدد [1 موتوسيكل - 2 عربة ¼ نقل ماركة تويوتا هاى لوكس / ملاكى ماركة هويونداى] .

وأوضح ، أن قوات حرس الحدود تمكنت أيضاً من ضبط عربة نقل ماركة مان على معدية القنطرة شرق وكذا عربة ميكروباص على نفق الشهيد / أحمد حمدى بنطاق الجيش الثالث الميدانى وبهما كمية كبيرة من نبات البانجو المخدر .*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*استشهاد ضابط أمن مركزى فى اشتباكات مع مسلحين بالإسماعيلية*

*أكد مصدر أمنى استشهاد نقيب شرطة صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، فى اشتباكات مع عناصر مسلحة *
*هاربة يشتبه فى تورطها بتفجير معسكر الأمن المركزى على طريق الإسماعيلية القاهرة .*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*قررت الشركة الوطنية لإدارة عربات النوم والمملوكة لهيئة السكك الحديدية، رفع أسعار تذاكر قطارات النوم*
* إلى 300 جنيه للمصريين، بدلا من 230 جنيه للتذكرة، و100 دولار للأجانب بدلا من 60 دولار للأقصر وأسوان.*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد نائب مدير الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية بالقاهرة، أن انفجار مدينة نصر سببه عبوة صغيرة بداخلها كمية من البارود، ومدى انفجارها لم يتعد أمتارا قليلة ولم تتسبب فى أية خسائر مادية أو خسائر فى الأرواح.*
*ورجح خبراء المفرقعات أن يكون الانفجار سببه ألعاب نارية انفجرت داخل حقيبة بالحى السابع، وتسببت فى وفاة قطة كانت تلهو بالحقيبة*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال مدير أمن الإسكندرية، إن تسرب الغاز بمصنع "نيازا" للمصابيح الكائن بطريق المحمودية، بمنطقة*
* سيدى جابر، تسبب فى تكوين مخلوط انفجارى بالمصنع واشتعال الحريق.*

*وأضاف أن 15 من عمال المصنع أصيبوا بحروق وإصابات طفيفة جراء الحريق، وانتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية، *​*وتمت السيطرة على الحريق والتنسيق مع شركة الغاز لغلق المحابس العمومية.*



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*قام أفراد الأمن الإداري باحتجاز عدد من الطلاب، بعد خروج الطالبات من باب كلية دار العلوم، وغلق جميع ابواب الكلية، وتعديهم عليهم بالضرب، ما اسفر عن وجود أربع حالات إصابة بين الطلاب، بينها حالة اغماء شديدة، وحالة تهتك بالرأس.*
*يواصل الطلاب تظاهرهم إلي قبة جامعة القاهرة، مرددين هتافات ضد إدارة الجامعة، والأمن الإداري، منها:*
*"أمن الجامعة يا أمن الجامعة.. فين الأمن وفين الجامعة"، "اللي مفكر نفسه حكومة.. انت بدرع وشومة" و"يسقط جابر نصار".*

*" البلــــــــــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*حذر وزير الخارجية الأمريكي جون كيري، الصين من إنشاء منطقة دفاع جوي فوق بحر الصين الجنوبي، شبيهة بتلك التي أعلنتها بكين فوق بحر الصين الشرقي أواخر شهر نوفمبر الماضي.*

*وقال كيري في مؤتمر صحفي بمانيلا، اليوم الثلاثاء: إن منطقة (فوق بحر الصين الشرقي) يجب ألا تدخل حيز التنفيذ ويتعين على الصين الامتناع عن اتخاذ إجراءات من جانب واحد مماثلة في أماكن أخرى في المنطقة، لاسيما فوق بحر الصين الجنوبي.*

*أ ش أ*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*البرادعي : لا حديث عن التضامن العربي في ظل الإبادة التي يتعرض لها السوريون*

*" مصـــــــراوي "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*تحذير من اكل البيض اربع مرات في الأسبوع*

*تناول أكثر من 4 بيضات أسبوعياً يعتبر أحد أسباب التعرض للإصابة بأمراض القلب*

*" المصـــرى اليــــــوم "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*قام مسلحون يستقلون سيارة خاصة، بإطلاق النار على 4 من أهالى مدينة الشيخ زويد وأردوهم قتلى فى الحال.*

*القتلى شخصان من قبيلة السواركة وشخصان من قبيلة الرياشات ويقطنون بمدينة الشيخ زويد، وتم قتلهم عند خروجهم من أحد المجالس بمنطقة جنوب الشيخ زويد ولم تحدد هوية القتلى ودوافع الجريمة.*

*" بوابة الفجر "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*تجدد قطع الاتصالات عن محافظة شمال سيناء مساء اليوم، الثلاثاء، وقال أهالى إن الاتصالات والإنترنت *
*تم قطعهما لمدة 3 ساعات متواصلة ثم عادت.* 
*وتزامن قطع الاتصالات مع تحركات أمنية بعدة مناطق جنوب الشيخ زويد ورفح تعقبت*
*قوات الأمن خلالها عناصر مسلحة.*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*قالت مصادر بجامعة القاهرة، إن هناك 35 حالة إصابة بين أفراد الأمن الإدارى، فى الاشتباكات التى دارت*
*بين أفراد الأمن وطلاب الإخوان، ظهر اليوم، وتتراوح الإصابات بين جروح وكسور سطحية.*
*وفى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن هناك 3 إصابات خطيرة بين أفراد الأمن، منها شرخ فى الجمجمة وقطع*
*فى وريد الرقبة ونزيف داخلى، بسبب الأسلحة البيضاء التى ظهرت مع الطلاب فى الاشتباكات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعدى طلاب الإخوان بالسويس عصر اليوم المتجمعون أمام مدرسة فندقية بالتعدين على سيارتى شرطة *
*بالحجارة حيث تمكنوا من تحطيم الواجهة الأمامية والخلفية لسيارة أثناء قدومها أمام شركة النصر، فيما *
*تمكن العسكرى سائق السيارة من الفرار هاربا قبل أن يشعلوا النيران فيها.

كما تعدى طلاب الإخوان على سيارة أثناء وقوفها فى إشارة المرور بالحجارة ولكن تمكن سائقها بالرجوع *
*للخلف مسرعا قبل تحطيمها وفر هاربا وأثناء فرار سيارة الشرطة صدم 3 سيارات ملاكى حتى لا يتم حرقها.
*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الغرف السياحية" :  26 دولة رفعت حظر السفر عن مصر*​ 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية*​*استمرار انقطاع الكهرباء عن 3200 منزل فى إسرائيل بسبب العاصفة الثلجية*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: *

*مشروع قانون بالكنيست يسمح بتدخين "البانجو" دون مساءلة قانونية.*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*هاآرتس*​*الكنيست يصدق على مد العمل بقانون الطوارئ لمدة عام*
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإندبندنت : إرهابى مصرى هو المشتبه به الرئيسى فى تفجير طائرة لوكيربى

قالت صحيفة "الإندبندنت" البريطانية إن إرهابيا مصريا هو المشتبه به الرئيسى فى تفجير طائرة "بان أمريكان" فوق قرية لوكيربى الأسكتلندية فى ثمانينيات القرن الماضى.

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى تقرير كتبه اثنان من أبرز المحققين فى هذه القضية قالا فيه إن الإرهابى ويدعى محمد أبو طالب، يجب أن يعتبر المشتبه به الرئيسى فى تفجير لوكيربى.

وأشار المحققان إلى أن الدليل الذى تم استخدامه فى إدانة العميل الليبى عبد الباسط المقراحى، كان مزيفا وربما تم تضليل الشرطة من قبل أحد أعضاء الأجهزة السرية الأمريكية.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*علماء أستراليون يحصلون على أول "كلى" من الخلايا الجذعية*

*علماء أستراليين استطاعوا الحصول على أول "كلى" فى العالم من الخلايا الجذعية، فى *
*سبق علمى كبير، **يمكن أن يقلل من الطلب على عمليات زراعة الأعضاء*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*



*
*الأسوشيتدبرس : اللاجئون السوريون فى لبنان يواجهون شتاء قاسيا وسط تساقط الثلج*​ 
*رصدت الوكالة معاناة اللاجئين السوريين فى لبنان الذين يواجهون شتاء قارسا داخل المخيمات، وسط تساقط الثلج*
* الذى كاد أن يجمد الأطفال حتى استطاعت أم بالكاد إنقاذ أطفالها الأسبوع الماضى من الموت بردا*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*




**الباييس
استجابة لطلب بان كى مون ... إسبانيا تشارك فى عملية تدمير السلاح الكيماوى السورى 

قالت صحيفة الباييس الإسبانية إن الحكومة الإسبانية وافقت على إرسال طائرة لنقل من 8 إلى 10 أشخاص من *
*موظفى الأمم المتحدة المشاركين فى عملية تدمير السلاح الكيماوى السورى بداية العام الجديد.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*




**إيه بى سى 
روسيف تعرب عن ثقتها بفوز منتخب بلدها فى مونديال 2014

أعربت رئيسة البرازيل ديلما روسيف عن ثقتها فى فوز منتخب بلدها بمونديال 2014، ووفقا لصحيفة الموندو *
*الإسبانية فإن روسيف التقت بالرئيس الفرنسى فرانسوا هولاند الذى كان فى زيارة للبرازيل.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*سياتل تايمز:*

*الصحيفة ترصد تزايد شعبية السيسى بين المصريين والليبراليين.. *​*وتقول: المصريون أملوا بحياة أفضل بعد ثورة يناير لكن تعطش مرسى للسلطة وولاءه للإخوان أعطاهم إحساسا بالغش..*

*مصر لن تكون ديكتاتورية لو حكمها الفريق*
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*نيويورك تايمز
الاستفتاء على الدستور أول اختبار لعمق الدعم الشعبى لعزل مرسى

قالت الصحيفة، إن الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، المقرر فى 14 يناير المقبل، سيكون بمثابة أول قياس*
* لدرجة الدعم الشعبى للإطاحة بالرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، الذى ينتمى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*




**الأسوشيتدبرس
محامو أقباط الخصوص: الحكم ضد المتهمين الأقباط استمرار للعدالة الانتقائية والأحكام الطائفية

رصدت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس الغضب الواسع الذى ينتاب محامى المتهمين الأقباط وبعض النشطاء *
*الحقوقيين حيال الأحكام الصادرة بحق المتهمين المسيحيين والتى تتراوح بين المؤبد والسجن 15 عاما، *
*مقابل الحكم على تسعة مسلمين فى القضية نفسها بالسجن 5 سنوات.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*الديلى تليجراف : *
*مطران عراقى :  فرار مسيحيى الشرق الأوسط يمثل خسارة للجميع
*
*قال المطران العراقى لويس ساكو، إن فرار المواطنين المسيحيين من المنطقة، يمثل خسارة للجميع، *
*مشددا على ضرورة أن يصر المجتمع الدولى على بقاء المسيحيين فى الشرق الأوسط، *
*ليسوا كأقليات وإنما كمواطنين متساوين بموجب القانون مع غيرهم من المواطنين.*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*«أبو الفتوح»: الحديث عن تنصيبي مرشدا عاما لـ«الإخوان» «كذب»*

*برنامج «بهدوء»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال الدكتور أحمد كمال أبوالمجد، المفكر السياسي، أتوقع حدوث انشقاقات داخل جماعة الإخوان بسبب *
*مواقفها السياسية وأدائها السيئ، مؤكداً أن الإسلام لم يعترف بالدين الذي نادى به الإخوان*
*" الـوفــــــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على المتهم قاتل ضابط الشرطة بالإسماعيلية ..*
*طالب بكلية الطب وينتمى الى جماعة تكفيرية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*نشطاء «فيس بوك» يتداولون صورة لـ«صباحي» مع «بديع والبلتاجي»*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*تمرد تتراجع عن دعم ترشيح السيسي للرئاسة
*
*" الـوفــــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*رفض استئناف ابو اسلام ونجله لاتهامهم بازدراء الاديان..*
* وتخفيف الحكم الى 5 سنوات*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*كشفت مارجريت عازر البرلمانية السابقة والسكرتير العام السابق لحزب المصريين الأحرار أن استقالتها *
*التي تقدمت بها قبل أكثر من إسبوع لحزب المصريين الأحرار كانت بسبب رغبتها في الترشح *
*للبرلمان في حين أن الحزب لم يكن يرغب في ترشيح العضو الذي يشغل منصب السكرتير*
* العام للانتخابات المقبلة، رافضة التعليق على موقف حزبها السابق ، مكتفية*
* بقولها “هذا موقف غريب ولا أجد له مبرر”.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*حريق بشارع الأزهر يتسبب فى تكدس مرورى بطريق صلاح سالم*​ 

​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال مصطفى بكري، الكاتب الصحفى، إن مرسى كان ينفق مليونًا، وربع شهريًا على الأكل، بإجمالي 14 مليون جنيه سنويًا، لافتًا إلى أنه كان يأكل هو وجماعته الفتة مع المشايخ في قصر الاتحادية على سجاجيد تقدر بـ3 ملايين دولار.

وأكد "بكرى"، خلال مداخلة هاتفية، عبر فضائية "النهار" أن المعزول، عين مساعدين له من الحاصلين على دبلوم صناعة، موضحاً أنه تم إهدار الميزانية المخصص لرئاسة الجمهورية على مكافآت العاملين التابعين لجماعة الإخوان داخل الرئاسة.

وطالب الكاتب الصحفي، بالتحقيق مع نجل الرئيس المعزول لإهدائه سيارة لخطيبته من السيارات التابعة للرئاسة، موضحاً أنه تم تدمير هذه السيارة وتم استبدالها بأخرى جديدة.*

* " دنيــا  الـوطـــن "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*انطلقت منذ قليل، طالبات المحظورة بجامعة الأزهر بمسيرة من أمام كافيتريا الجامعة تطوف أرجاء الجامعة.
*​*
**" فــيتــــــو "
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*كشفت "لجنة حماية الصحفيين"، أن تركيا تتصدر للعام الثاني على التوالي قائمة الدول التي تسجن أكبر*
* عدد من الصحفيين في العالم تليها بفارق بسيط إيران والصين، وأوضحت أن هذه الدول الثلاث *
*مجتمعة تعتبر مسئولة عن سجن أكثر من نصف عدد جميع الصحفيين السجناء في العالم.
*
*" الدستــــــــور "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*

وافقت وزارة الداخلية على طلب حزب النور بإقامة مؤتمر في وقت لاحق، اليوم، لمدة ثلاث ساعات، حيث كشف
 اللواء أمين عز الدين، مساعد وزير الداخلية المصري لقطاع أمن الإسكندرية، عن الموافقة على
 تنظيم المؤتمر، مؤكداً أنه سيتم تأمينه لعدم خرق الحزب لقانون التظاهر.​*

*" الدستور "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*تباين أداء مؤشرات البورصة خلال تعاملاتها الصباحية، اليوم الأربعاء، حيث تراجع كل من مؤشر البورصة*
* الرئيسى والمؤشر العشرينى، فى حين ارتفع كل من مؤشر الشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة والمؤشر واسع النطاق.
وتراجع مؤشر البورصة الرئيسى إيجى إكس 30 بنسبة 0.03%، وتراجع مؤشر إيجى إكس 20 بنسبة 0.04%،*
* فى حين ارتفع مؤشر الشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة إيجى إكس 70 بنسبة 0.02%، وارتفع مؤشر *
*إيجى إكس 100 الأوسع نطاقا بنسبة 0.01%..
*
*" الدستور"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*زوجة الشاطر: وكيل نيابة في قضية ابني "عبد المأمور" 
*​
الأربعاء 18/ديسمبر/2013 - 11:34 ص
*





اتهمت عزة توفيق، زوجة المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد السابق لجماعة الإخوان "المحظورة"،*
* وكيل النيابة **الذي ينظر في قضية نجلها "سعد"، بالظلم، وأنه ينفذ القرارات التي تُملى عليه.
وقالت في تدوينة على "فيس بوك"، اليوم الأربعاء:"ابنى سعد عنده نيابة اليوم للنظر في حبسه، طبعا وكيل *
*النيابة لا يقرر شيئا، فقط يقرر ما يملى عليه.. أسألكم الدعاء أن يقدر لابنى الخير ويرزقنا جميعا الحرية".

" فــيتــــــــو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

* وفاة الممثل جمال إسماعيل

**



**

**  توفى فجراليوم الأربعاء الممثل المصري الكبير جمال إسماعيل، عن عُمر *

*يناهز الـ80 عاماً، بعد أزمة قلبية تعرض لها أمس.

" دنيـــا الوطـــن "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفاجآت : شاهد عيان يفجر مفاجأة عن موقعه الجمل.. *
*ويؤكد سعد الشاطر هو زعيم الألتراس*
 
*



*
*شاهد عيان*
 
*كشف محمود محمد، أحد شباب الثورة، وشاهد عيان على الأحداث التى جرت فى إحدى *
*شركات السياحة بميدان التحرير، عن كواليس التعذيب على يد الإخوان داخلها.*

*وقال: “سعد خيرت الشاطر هو زعيم الألتراس، وحازم فاروق وصفوت حجازى كانا يمولان العنف، *
*والإخوان علمونا تصنيع المولوتوف”.*

*وكشف خلال حواره على قناة التحرير، النقاب عن عناصر حماس دخلوا ميدان التحرير بمساعدة الإخوان وصعدوا للعمارت المحيطة وارتكبوا جرائم القتل فى موقعة الجمل الوهمية.*

*وأشار إلى ان أحمد ماهر كان يوزّع الأدوار على أعضاء الحركة، وعمرو حمزاوى كان يدربهم فى فيلا بالتجمع *
*الخامس على المظاهرات، و6 أبريل كانت تستعين بالبلطجية وأطفال الشوارع للاشتباك بقوات *
*الأمن خاصة فى أحداث محمد محمود ووزعوا عليهم المال، مشيرًا إلى أن عمرو واكد لعب دورًا قذرًا *
*لأنه قام بتصوير كل التعذيب الذى حدث داخل شركة السياحة الموجودة بالتحرير.*

*موضحًا أنه لو تحدث فى فترة “مرسى” كان سيتم حبسي ولذلك لم أتكلم فى هذه المرحلة.*​

*



*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*
أمرت نيابة الأزبكية برئاسة المستشار محمد حتة وإشراف المستشار وائل حسين المحامى العام الأول لنيابات 
شرق القاهرة، اليوم الأربعاء، بحبس 8 متهمين من عناصر جماعة الإخوان، 15 يوما على
 ذمة التحقيق، لاتهامهم بمحاولة إعاقة حركة مترو الأنفاق بمحطة مترو الشهداء.

" اليوم السابع "​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*قالت مصادر سيادية ان الجهات الامنية تبحث عن مكان اختباء عصام الحداد مساعد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى *
*للشئون الخارجية و قال المصادر ان الحداد هرب بعد 3 يوليو داخل البلاد و لم يعثر عليه حتى الان*
* و قال المصدر ان الحداد متهم فى عدة قضايا ابرزه التجسس لصالح جهات اجنبية **والخيانة العظمى .*
*من ناحية أفاد مصدر أمنى، بأن جهاز الأمن الوطنى ألقى القبض على كل من المهندس خالد القزاز، *
*سكرتير الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى لشئون العلاقات الخارجية، والمهندس عبد المجيد مشالى*
* أحد أعضاء الفريق الرئاسى للرئيس السابق، وأيمن الصيرفى، فى شقة بمصر الجديدة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*تقدم السفير أمجد عبد الغفار رئيس هيئة الاستعلامات ، باستقالته صباح اليوم للمستشار عدلى منصور*
*رئيس الجمهورية ،**وذلك بحسب مصادر مطلعة ، والتى أكدت أن قرار استقالة عبد الغفار*
*جاء علي خلفية فضيحة "البانر" الشهير **الذى اعتلى منصة مؤتمر السيد *
*عمرو موسى** رئيس لجنة الخمسين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*شاهد اسعار الخضراوات و الفاكهة
2013-12-18 





*
*استقرار أسعار الخضروات بسوق العبور
*
*شهدت أسعار الخضروات إستقرارا ، اليوم الاربعاء ، عقب موجه الصقيع التى شهدتها البلاد ، حيث سجل سعر كيلو الطماطم بين 50 قرشا إلى جنيه للكيلو ، وفقا للأسعار المعلنة على بوابة سوق العبور للجملة.

وسجلت أسعار البطاطس بين 3 جنيهات و5 جنيهات للكيلو، والبصل يتراوح بين 1,80 إلى 2,5 جنيه للكيلو، والكوسة تتراوح بين 80 قرشا و1,40 جنيه للكيلو، بينما يتراوح سعر الجزر بين 1,00 و1,70 جنيه للكيلو".
*
*وتراوح سعر كيلو الفاصوليا بين 1,5 و2,5 جنيه، وسجل الباذنجان البلدي بين 80 قرشًا و1,40 جنيه للكيلو، بينما سجل الباذنجان الرومى بين 70 قرشًا وجنيه وبلغ الباذنجان الابيض من 1,00 إلى 2,00 جنيه للكيلو.
*​*
**وسجل الفلفل الرومى بين 1,75 و2,75 جنيه للكيلو، وسجل الفلفل البلدي بين جنيه و1,50 جنيه للكيلو، بينما سجل الفلفل الألوان بين 6 و9 جنيهات للكيلو.

كما سجلت الملوخية بين 1,50 و2,50 جنيه، وسجل الخيار الصوب 1,5 جنيه و2 جنيه للكيلو، بينما سجل الخيار البلدى بين بين جنيه و1,5 جنيه للكيلو، وسجل سعر البسلة بين 5 و6 جنيهات للكيلو ، بينما سجل سعر كيلو البامية بين 5 و6 جنيهات للكيلو، وسجلت السبانخ بين 1,50 و2,50 جنيه للكيلو.

" صدي البلد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*«2014.. عام المفاجآت».. فلكيون يتوقعون هروب «المعزول» من السجن..وفاة «مبارك» وتفجيرات متعاقبة في سيناء.. حرب عالمية ثالثة تبدأ بضرب سوريا.. قصف متبادل بين إسرائيل وإيران.. تركيا والأردن تدخلان المعركة*

الأربعاء 18/ديسمبر/2013 - 11:47 ص
*بمجرد بداية العد التنازلي للعام الميلادي يبدأ المنجمون والفلكيون في نشر توقعاتهم التي تخص الشخصيات الكبيرة والمشهورة والدول،وصارت تلك التكهنات سلعة وسباقا تنافسيًا بين الفضائيات والمواقع الإخبارية.*

*ويكتسب المنجمون والفلكيون شهرتهم عندما تصدق توقعاتهم وتتطابق مع الواقع والأحداث، والعديد منهم تصدق توقعاتهم في شأن ما وتحيد عن الصدق في الكثير، فمهما باحت الأبراج وكتبت النجوم فالعلم عن الله والأمور تجري بمقادير وفق مشيئته.*

*ومع رقم ٢٠١٤ تتشكل سنة جديدة، فماذا تخبئ الأبراج لهذا العام، الحسابات الفلكية وحركة النجوم أشارت إلى أن عام 2014 سيكون عام "المتناقضات والمضادات" بين القلق والارتياح، *

*والتوقعات الفلكية تشير إلى أن السنة المقبلة صعبة وتذكرنا بأحداث 11 سبتمبر فهي سنة مليئة بالثورات والانقلابات والتعصب الديني والتطرف.*

*كما توقع أن تشهد الانتخابات الرئاسية بعض الاضطرابات، وأن هذا العام سيشهد وفاة الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك، وهروب محمد مرسي من السجن، بالإضافة إلى توقعات بتفجيرات متعاقبة في سيناء وعمليات إرهابية تحدث وهروب قيادات إخوانية من مصر يكون مصيرها الاغتيال وقيام الجيش المصري بالقضاء على رءوس الجماعات الإرهابية في سيناء وغيرهم.*

*وأشارت التوقعات إلى ضرب سوريا في الفترة القادمة مهما حدث من مماطلات ومحاولات لمنعها، مشيرين إلى أن هذه هي فاتحة الحرب العالمية الثالثة وأنه سيتم ضرب وقصف متبادل ما بين إسرائيل وإيران وستتدخل روسيا في الحرب لاحقا وأيضا تركيا والأردن وسيتم ضرب لبنان.*

*" فــيتـــو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*تمكن رجال الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة، من السيطرة على حريق داخل مخزن لتخزين الأقمشة داخل بدروم تبلغ مساحته 300 متر فى عقار رقم 90 المكون من 5 طوابق دائرة قسم الجمالية بشارع الأزهر نتيجة لانفجار كابل كهرباء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*تناولوا العشاء وماتوا*

*فارق الحياة 3 أشخاص من نفس العائلة بعدما تناولوا وجبة أسماك معلبة منتهية الصلاحية في عشائهم ممنوحة لهم من إحدى الجمعيات الخيرية في بريطانيا**.*

*و بحسب صحيفة"ميرور" البريطانية ،فقد كتب الأب والأم قبل وفاتهم على ورقة عثرت عليها الشرطة في المنزل كتب فيها "انهم تسمموا بسبب وجبة الأسماك المعلبة " بالإضافة إلى تأخر المسعفيين 3 ساعات قبل أن يصلوا للمنزل*
*أما عن الإبنة البالغة من العمر 14 عاماً فقد دخلت في غيبوبة وأشار الأطباء الى أن الأمل ضعيف لإسترجاعها من الغيبوبة** .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*نشرت حركة 6 أبريل جبهة "أحمد ماهر" رسالة كتبها ماهر من سجنه على ورق مناديل بعنوان "المجلس القومي لحقوق السيسي" – بحسب وصفه - ، موضحة أنه اضطر لفعل ذلك بسبب منعه من الكتابة داخل السجن، وشن ماهر خلال رسالته هجومًا حادًا على أعضاء المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان لتجاهلهم قضيته وغيره من المعتقلين*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمر مدير نيابة أول أكتوبر بحبس مرشد جماعة الإخوان محمد بديع 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات*
* فى اتهامه بالتحريض على محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة أول أكتوبر، عقب فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة**.*​

*" اليوم السابع "*
​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*إحالة مرسى وبديع والشاطر وقيادات الإخوان للجنايات بقضية التخابر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

​*صحيفة أمريكية : إسرائيل تستعد لحرب خاطفة وحاسمة ضد حزب الله**
**الدستور*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*
قضت محكمة سعودية أمس الثلاثاء على المحامي المصري أحمد الجيزاوي، بالسجن خمس سنوات و300 جلدة، بتهمة تهريب حبوب محظورة.​*​
*وأعلن قاضي المحكمة الحكم بالسجن خمس سنوات و300 جلدة على أحمد محمد ثروت السيد، المعروف بـ«الجيزاوي»، كما حكم على شريكه المصري بالسجن ست سنوات و400 جلدة، في حين نال سعودي متهم في القضية السجن سنتين و100 جلدة.​*
*بوابة الفجر*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

أصيب 4 من طلاب جماعة الإخوان المحظورة في جامعة عين شمس، بكدمات في أجزاء متفرقة من الجسم؛ بعد دهس سائق سيارة نقل عام لهم، خلال المسيرة التي خرجوا بها في شارع الخليفة المأمون أمام الجامعة
ودهس السائق الطلاب؛ لقطعهم الطريق، وإعاقتهم الحركة المرورية؛ لكن الطلاب طاردوه وتعدوا عليه، قبل أن ينجح في الهروب
كان الطلاب قد قاموا بتكسير أرصفة شارع الخليفة المأمون؛ استعدادا لرشق أجهزة الأمن بها.​

​*فـيتـــو*​​​​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*إحالة مرسى وبديع والشاطر وقيادات الإخوان للجنايات بقضية التخابر​*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*ألقت مباحث الجيزة، اليوم الأربعاء، القبض على شاب لاتهامه ببيع نسخ مقلدة من الدستور تحتوى على مواد غير صحيحة بمنطقة العجوزة، وتم إحالته إلى النيابة للتحقيق**.*

*وبمواجهته اعترف بأنه حصل على المضبوطات من شخص بمنطقة الإسعاف بالقاهرة مقابل 7 جنيهات للنسخة، وأنه يقوم ببيعها بمبلغ 10 جنيهات للنسخة والمبلغ المالى حصيلة بيعه، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وباشرت النيابة التحقيق.*

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*خلال تظاهرات المحظورة*
 
*الإخوان يلقون قنبلة يدوية على قوات الشرطة بالإسكندريه*
​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*أقدم العشرات من طلاب**منتمين لجماعة**الإخوان**المسلمين بجامعة الإسكندرية على إحراق *
*عدد من الأشجار خارج أسوار الجامعة بعد تحركهم بمسيرة من داخلها*​​
*" البـلـــــد " *
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*تحت مسمى هؤلاء هم الخنازير الذين ارتكبو مجزرة عدرا العمالية خنازير ما يسمى بالجبهة *
*الاسلامية نشر النشطاء السوريين صورة لمجموعه ممن قاموا بالهجوم على *
*قرية عدرا وقاموا بتقطيع رؤوس مائة سورى وعلقوها فى الشوارع *
*وطالبوا المجتمع السورى بالأنتقام منهم قصاصا لأبناء عدرا *
*السورية كما طالبوا المجتمع الدولى بتعقبهم دوليا** .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعلن حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان، فى بيان له اليوم مقاطعته *
*للاستفتاء على الدستور المصرى، والذى مقرر له يومى 14 و 15 يناير المقبل** .*

*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمر المستشار هشام بركات، النائب العام، الأربعاء، بإحالة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، ومحمد بديع،*
* المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ونائبيه خيرت الشاطر ومحمود عزت، ومحمد سعد *
*الكتاتني رئيس مجلس الشعب السابق، و31 آخرين من قيادات جماعة الإخوان *
*المسلمين، إلى محكمة الجنايات، بتهمة التخابر مع منظمات أجنبية خارج البلاد.*​
*ومن بين المتهمين، محمد البلتاجي، وعصام العريان، وسعد الحسيني أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد،*
* ومحمد رفاعة الطهطاوي الرئيس السابق لديوان رئاسة الجمهورية، ونائبه أسعد *
*الشيخة، وأحمد عبد العاطي مدير مكتب الرئيس السابق وعضو التنظيم الدولي للإخوان*
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*قامت قوات الشرطة العسكرية بإزالة الأسلاك الشائكة من محيط وزراة الدفاع وفتحت شارع *
*الخليفة المأمون ، بعد عودة مسيرة طلاب أنصار جماعة الإخوان إلى جامعة**عين شمس** .*
*وقد حاول طلاب الجامعة استفزاز قوات الامن المتواجدة أمام الدفاع ، بمحاكاة*
*تدريبات **قوات الصاعقة المصرية ، فيما إلتزمت القوات بضبط النفس** .* 

*" أونــــــا "*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*إعفاء مستشاري المعزول من التدريس بجامعة القاهرة

من بينهم باكينام الشرقاوى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*سويسرا تجدد تجميد 700 مليون فرانك يملكها مبارك ومساعدوه 3 سنوات أخرى.. *
*"استرداد الأموال": قدمنا أدلة جديدة ضد الرئيس الأسبق إلى النائب العام السويسرى لتجديد الطلب قبل انتهاء المهلة فبراير المقبل*

*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*استقرار فى أسعار الدولار مقابل الجنيه و7.35 جنيها فى السوق السوداء*​
*" اليوم السابع "*
​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامعة القاهرة: إصابات الأمن الإدارى باشتباكات الإخوان وصلت 87 حالة*​ 


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*البابا تواضروس الثانى يصل إلى ألمانيا ثالث محطات جولته الأوروبية*

*" اليوم السابع "*
​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*النيابة تقرر إرسال الأجهزة المضبوطة بقناة أمجاد لماسبيرو لفحصها*
الأربعاء، 18 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:04

*قرر المستشار محمد خليل، رئيس نيابة أكتوبر ثان، بإخلاء سبيل عامل بقناة أمجاد الفضائية، واستدعاء *
*مدير القناة للتحقيق معه بشأن بث القناة بطريقة غير قانونية خارج مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*انتهاء مؤتمر تنظيم الإخوان بماليزيا.. *

*وأيمن نور: نريد كسر النظام*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحكومة : اتفاقية مع روسيا لنقل المسجونين فى الجرائم المالية لبلادهم*

 
*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

***** أخبــــــــــــــار سودانيـــــــــه*
 
*· **الأمم المتحدة تعلن مقتل 500 شخص جراء أعمال العنف فى جنوب السودان*
 
*· **نائب سلفاكير المقال: الانقلاب حيلة من الرئيس للتخلص من خصومه*

*· **مجلس الأمن يحذر من حرب أهلية محتملة فى جنوب السودان*

*· **مواطنون سودانيون يعودون لبلادهم هربًا من العنف فى إفريقيا الوسطى*

*· **قوات نائب سالفاكير المقال تستولى بلدة "حامية بور" بجنوب السودان*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

**** أخبــــــار لبنـــــــــان*​
​*· **شمال لبنان يتعرض للقذف من دبابات سورية*​​​​
*· **نبيه برى: استهداف الجيش اللبنانى يهدف لنشر الفوضى بالبلاد*​
*· **سفير روسيا: نعمل على تعزيز قدرات لبنان الدفاعية*


*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*بعد ساعات قليلة من رحيل الفنان جميل إسماعيل.. 

وفاة الفنانة القديرة زهرة العلا عن عمر 80 عاماً*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

**** أخبـــار من ســـــــــوريا*
 
*· **الغرب يشير للمعارضة بسوريا إلى بقاء الأسد فى منصبه*
 
*· **روسيا تعرض تأمين عمليات تدمير الأسلحة الكيماوية السورية*

*· **الغرب يشير للمعارضة بسوريا إلى بقاء الأسد فى منصبه*

*· **المعارضة السورية: الائتلاف تلقى رسالة غربية أن الأسد قد يستمر بالسلطة*

*· **ناشطون سوريون: مقتل 49 شخصا فى معارك وقعت أمس بمناطق متفرقة**أوروبا تقدم مساعدة *
*بقيمة 150 مليون يورو إلى ضحايا الحرب فى سوريا*

*· **الخارجية السورية تنتقد عزم واشنطن إجراء مباحثات مع فصائل إسلامية*

*طائرة روسية تصل الشرق الأوسط لنقل "الكيميائى السورى*

*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

**** أخبـــار من ســـــــــوريا*

*· **أطباء بلا حدود": مستشفيات بحلب مكتظة بالقتلى والمصابين*

*· **مسئول روسى: تدمير الكيميائى السورى على متن سفينة أمريكية قابل للتنفيذ*

*· **صحيفة لبنانية: الغرب يريد إبقاء الأسد وسيطرة العلويين على الجيش*
*· **سفير السعودية بلندن: المملكة ستتحرك مع الغرب أو بدونه حيال سوريا وإيران*
*· **الطائرات الحربية السورية تقصف حلب لليوم الرابع *

*· **قال السفير السعودى فى بريطانيا الأمير محمد بن نواف بن عبد العزيز آل سعود إن بلاده تعتقد أن الكثير من سياسات الغرب تجاه إيران وسورية تهدد الاستقرار والأمن فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط*

*· المرصد السورى 135 قتيلاً فى 3 أيام من الغارات الجوية على حلب*

*· مجلس الأمن يمدد ولاية قوة "أوندوف" لمدة 6 أشهر فى الجولان*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

**** أخبـــــــــار مـن العـــــــــــــــراق*​

*· **مقتل 3 أشخاص وإصابة رابع فى حوادث متفرقة بالموصل*

*· **عمليات بغداد: طيران الجيش العراقى يدمر وكرا إرهابيا شمالى العاصمة*
 
*· **اعتقال رئيس مجلس علماء الدين فى محافظة ديالى العراقية*

*" اليوم السابع "*
​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*عمال مطابع الأهرام بأكتوبر يوقفون طباعة صحف الغد لعدم صرف العلاوات*​ 
الأربعاء، 18 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:32





​ 
عمال مطابع الأهرام - صورة أرشيفية​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*العقوبات تنتظر الأهلى بسبب شماريخ الألتراس*
الأربعاء، 18 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:20

*تنتظر النادى الأهلى عقوبات مشددة من الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "فيفا"، بسبب تصرفات جماهير *
*الألتراس، التى قامت بإلقاء الشماريخ أربع مرات خلال مباراة الفريق أمام مونتيرو*

*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*برانكو مديرا فنيا للاتحاد السكندرى خلفا لطلعت يوسف*
 
*تعاقد مجلس إدارة نادى الاتحاد السكندرى بقيادة محمود مشالى مع الكرواتى فرانكو لقيادة *
*الفريق فى الموسم الجديد، خلفا لطلعت يوسف الذى رحل عن تدريب زعيم الثغر *
*لقيادة أهلى طرابلس الليبى*​

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*نجم التنس "ديوكوفيتش" يعين بوريس بيكر مدربا له*
 

*قرر نوفاك ديوكوفيتش اللاعب الثانى فى التصنيف العالمى للاعبى التنس المحترفين تعيين الألمانى بوريس بيكر *
*الفائز بست بطولات من بطولات الجراند سلام الأربع الكبرى مديرا فنيا له، اعتبارا من 13 يناير المقبل*

*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​*رسمياَ.. الهولندى فان ديرليم مديرًا فنيًا للدراويش*​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*هزيمة الأهلى بخماسية "الأكبر" فى تاريخ كأس العالم للأندية*


*لم يتوقع أكثر المتشائمين من جماهير القلعة الحمراء أن يتلقى مرمى شريف إكرامى حارس مرمى*
* الأهلى خمسة أهداف من لاعبى مونتيرى المكسيكى فى مباراة تحديد المركزين الخامس والسادس*

*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعتقلت الشرطة الإسرائيلية ثلاثة مشجعين لفريق بيتار القدس، بعد أن ألحقوا أضرارا بالحافلة التى أقلتهم *
*فى نهاية مباراة فريقهم مع اتحاد أبناء سخنين الليلة الماضية، والذى انتهى بالتعادل السلبى، وحرق*
*المشجعون العنصريون المصحف الشريف وسبوا النبى محمد*


*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبير عسكرى : الدعم العربى لمصر سبب استئناف أمريكا للمساعدات*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكرواتى "برانكو" يقود الاتحاد السكندرى بداية من السبت*​ 

*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​
​*وزير التعليم : ألغينا 30% من الحشو والتكرار داخل المناهج الدراسية*​​​
الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:47

*قال الدكتور محمود أبو النصر، وزير التربية والتعليم، إن هناك 5% من المعلمين يقومون بخلق وإثارة المشاكل داخل المدارس، أما على مستوى الطلاب فتصل لنسبة ضئيلة جدا، مؤكداً أن المدارس للتعليم وليس للسياسة.*

*وأضاف خلال مقابلة لبرنامج "ممكن" مع الإعلامى خيرى رمضان على فضائية "CBC"، أنه بدء الإعداد لطباعة الكتب الدراسية للعام الدراسى 2014 - 2015 من الصف الأول الابتدائى حتى الصف الثالث الثانوى،*

* وتابع: "قمنا بإزالة 30% من الحشو والتكرار داخل المواد والاعتماد على مخاطبة العقول".*​*" اليوم السابع "​*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يرفض إقامة مباريات الدورى باستادات القاهرة والإسكندرية والحربية*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*محمد صلاح يحتفل بزفافه فى وجود نجوم الرياضة*

الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:26
 
*أقام محمد صلاح نجم المنتخب الوطنى والمحترف فى صفوف فريق بازل السويسرى حفل زفافه*
*الذى انتهى فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم بدار الدفاع الجوى بمنطقة التجمع الخامس*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. حركة إخوانية تدعو للتظاهر أمام السفارة الأمريكية*​​
​ الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:27

*أعلنت إحدى الحركات التابعة لجماعة الإخوان عن تنظيم مظاهرة أمام السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة.*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*نقل طباعة الصحف من مطابع الأهرام بـ"6 أكتوبر" لـ"الجلاء" *

 
*" اليوم السابع "*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفد عسكرى صينى رفيع المستوى غادر القاهرة*​

*" اليوم السابع "*
​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير التخطيط : راتب الرئيس ورئيس الوزراء لا يزيد عن 42 ألف جنيه*
​
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*قرر مجلس إدارة الأهرام، صرف الحوافز السنوية للعاملين عن عام 2013 بنفس قيمة الحوافز*
* التى تم صرفها العام الماضى بدون أى نقصان، وذلك حفاظًا على الاستقرار المادى لهم، *
*بعدما قام عمال المطابع بقليوب و6 أكتوبر بوقف العمل للمطالبة بصرف حوافزهم**.*

*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكونجرس يناقش قانونًا يسمح باستئناف المساعدات لمصر لـ6 أشهر*


*" اليوم السابع "*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​
*سخر اللاعب "أحمد حسام" ميدو لاعب المنتخب الوطنى ونادى الزمالك السابق، من هزيمة الأهلى *
*على يد مونتيرى المكسيكى بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد*

*" اليوم السابع "*
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*تأهل الرجاء البيضاوى المغربى لنهائى بطولة كأس العالم للأندية للمرة الأولى *
*فى تاريخه **وتاريخ الأندية العربية، بعدما تغلب على أتليتكو مينيرو البرازيلى*

*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*أبو إسلام : نعم أحرقت الإنجيل.. وعلى الكنيسة تكريمى*​ 
الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:51​ 
*عاد الداعية السلفى أحمد عبد الله الملقب بـ"أبو إسلام" ليطلق تصريحاته الشاذة والمتطرفة، *
*واعترف بحرق وتمزيق الإنجيل أمام مقر السفارة الأمريكية، مؤكدا أنه سعيد بالحكم*
* الصادر ضده فى هذه القضية المعروفة بازدراء الأديان، مطالباً الكنيسة المصرية *
*بتكريمه خلال حفل كبير على ما قام به، وأن يعطى له الأزهر الشريف وسام شرف**.*

*" اليوم السابع "*
​لأ  أنا اللي هاكرمك  يا " أبن  الكل.. " ​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامعة القاهرة : بوابات إلكترونية وزيادة أعداد الأمن الإدارى لـ800 فرد*

 
الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013- 02:09

*" اليوم السابع "*

​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*وافقت لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بالكونجرس الأمريكى على استئناف المساعدات المقدمة*
* لمصر بغالبية الأصوات، حيث وافق على القرار 16 عضوا مقابل عضو واحد رفض ذلك*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجمع البحوث الإسلامية يبحث إقالة "القرضاوى" فى اجتماعه المقبل*

الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 05:09
*علم "اليوم السابع" من مصادر مطلعة، أن مجمع البحوث الإسلامية سينظر فى اجتماعه المقرر *
*الخميس المقبل، مجموعة من الطلبات المقدمة لإقالة الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، *
*من عضوية مجمع البحوث.*

*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*امتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول من 2 إلى 23 يناير.. و3 توقفات للأعياد*

الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:00

*




*

*أكد الدكتور محمود أبو النصر وزير التربية والتعليم، أن امتحانات النصف العام الدراسى الأول ستبدأ يوم 2 يناير المقبل وستنتهى يوم 23 من نفس الشهر، هناك ثلاث توقفات بين الامتحانات، بسبب أعياد المسلمين والمسيحين، مضيفا إلى أن الوزارة قررت منح أيام 6 و7 و8 يناير المقبل إجازة بمناسبة عيد الميلاد للإخوة الأقباط.*

*وأوضح الوزير، أنه حرصا من الوزارة على استمتاع الأقباط بعيدهم دون أى ضغوط بسبب الامتحانات، مشيرا إلى أن هناك توقفا ثانيا سيكون يوم 13 من نفس الشهر، بسبب حلول عيد المولد النبوى الشريف.*

*وأضاف أبو النصر، خلال لقاء تليفزيونى يقدمه الإعلامى خيرى رمضان على شاشة "سى.بى.سى" ، أن هناك توقفا آخر سيكون يوم 14 و15، بسبب الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد للبلاد، ويوم 16 يوم الفرز، لتحديد نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور، ثم نستكمل يومى 17 و18 للامتحانات، لافتا أن هناك توقفا آخر سيكون يوم 19، بسبب عيد الغطاس.*
*وأكد الوزير أن امتحانات نصف العام من يوم 20 إلى 23 يناير سيكون آخر موعد ثم يتم منح الطلاب أسبوعين للراحة على أن يستكمل الفصل الدراسى الثانى بعدها*.

*" اليوم السابع "*

*بالشرف .. أنت  وزير  محترم .. وسماتهم تعرفونها  من  وجوههم  *​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*أزمة بعد توقيف أمريكا لدبلوماسية هندية وتفتيشها*

* استدعت الخارجية الهندية السفيرة الأمريكية لديها، نانسي باول، احتجاجا على توقيف واشنطن لدبلوماسية هندية *
*بتهمة التلاعب بوثائق وإساءة معاملة خادمتها، كما قامت نيودلهي بسحب بطاقات التعريف*
* التي تسمح للدبلوماسيين الأمريكيين بالحصول على معاملة تفضيلية وأزالت حواجز*
* الحماية حول السفارة، وسط تصاعد للأزمة الدبلوماسية بين البلدين.*
*وقال نائب وزير الخارجية الهندي، برينات كور، إن بلاده أخذت "موقفا حازما" حيال ما تعرضت له *
*الدبلوماسية الهندية دفياني خوبراجاد، نائب القنصل الهندي العام في نيويورك، مؤكدا أن الهند*
* "تمنح الحماية لموظفيها في الخارج وكذلك لسائر مواطنيها عندما يتعرضون لسوء معاملة."*

*وكانت الشرطة الأمريكية قد أوقفت خوبراجاد الخميس الماضي خلال قيامها بنقل ابنتها إلى *
*المدرسة وذلك بتهمة تقديم إفادات غير صحيحة من أجل الحصول على تأشيرة لعاملة منزلها *
*ومن ثم إساءة معاملة الخادمة عبر عدم تسديد راتبها بالمبلغ المتفق عليه، وجرى*
* توقيف خوبراجاد في زنزانة مع نساء أخريات وخضعت للتفتيش عارية كسائر السجينات.*

*(CNN)*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*كارثة.. 1024 مسجدًا في قبضة الإرهابيين.. «الأوقاف» تمنع الصلاة في 70 مسجدًا والسلفيون يعرضون حمايتها.. و«الوزارة» تتابع الأزمة بـ«المراسلة» في شمال سيناء*​ 
في شمال سيناء وحدها 2004 مساجد يخضع 200 مسجد فقط لإشراف وزارة الأوقاف، فيما يصل عدد الخطباء 476 خطيبًا، مما دفع الوزارة لتوقيع بروتوكول مع الجمعيات الدعوية مثل جمعية أنصار السنة والدعوة الإسلامية والجمعية الشرعية لتعويض النقص، وللأسف بدا واضحًا بعد عزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي «المنهج المتطرف» الذي يتبناه أبناء هذه الجماعات.​ 
وبحسب مصادر بوزارة الأوقاف فإن المساجد التي ينتمي خطباؤها وأئمتها لـ«الجمعية الشرعية» عبارة عن «عشش» ينتشر فيها «التكفيريون ولا عزاء لأئمة الأوقاف الذين تركوا الساحة خالية لهم»، مشددًا على أن الطبيعة الجغرافية لسيناء تعوق وصول الأئمة إلى مساجدهم والعودة إلى منازلهم بسهولة.​ 
المصادر نفسها أشارت إلى أن الجماعات التكفيرية تسيطر على 1024 مسجدًا بشكل كامل، بل إن بعض المساجد تحولت لمخازن للأسلحة وإعداد المتفجرات لمهاجمة قوات الجيش والشرطة.​ 
أما في جنوب سيناء فهناك 280 مسجدًا تابعًا للأوقاف يبلغ عدد الأئمة بها 167 إمامًا، فيما لا يزيد خطباء المكافأة على 48 خطيبًا، وتفقد الوزارة السيطرة عليهم بشكل كامل، كما يوجد 65 مسجدًا من مساجد الوزارة خالية بلا خطباء من الأساس.. وفي محاولة لعلاج الأزمة، خاطبت الأوقاف الجهاز المركزي للتنظيم والإدارة لتوفير 200 فرصة عمل لسد العجز بمساجد محافظتي شمال وجنوب سيناء، ورغم ذلك لن يكون ذلك حلا سحريا لمعالجة انتشار الفكر المتطرف، وبالرغم أيضًا من منع إقامة صلاة الجمعة في 30 مسجدًا و40 زاوية بالمحافظة الشمالية.​ 
*العدد الورقى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعقد محكمة القاهرة للأمور المستعجلة برئاسة المستشار محمد راشد صباح اليوم.. ثانى جلسات دعوى تطالب *
*بوقف إجراءات محاكمة المعزول محمد مرسى ومساعديه فى أحداث الاتحادية،وذلك لمخالفتهم*
* للحقوق القانونية المكفولة للمتهمين..الدعوى طالبت بوقف إجراءات المحاكمة.*

*" بـوابـــــة الفجــــــــر "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبير اقتصادى يطالب بالمساواة فى وضع الحد الأدنى للقطاعين العام والخاص*
​
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*قيادى سلفى : الحكومة تعيد أخطاء الماضى بتجاهل التشاور مع "النور"*

الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 05:42
شن الشيخ سامح عبد الحميد القيادى بالدعوة السلفية، هجوماً حاداً على حكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، بعدما قصرت التشاور حول تعديلات قانون التظاهر على قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ، وتجاهلت باقى القوى السياسية وحزب النور، مطالباً الحكومة بتوسيع قاعدة التشاور مع كافة القوى السياسية.
وقال "عبد الحميد" ، إن استبعاد حزب النور هو إعادة للأخطاء السابقة من استبعاد بعض القوى السياسية لحساب قوى أخرى،
مضيفاً: "قصر التشاور والاجتماعات حول تعديلات قانون التظاهر على قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ دون باقى القوى السياسية لا يُفيد، بل يزيد من حالة الفُرقة فى المجتمع المصرى، ويخرج القانون من وِجهة نظر فئة دون فئة وفصيل دون فصيل، وحزب النور يُمثل قطاعًا ضخمًا فى بلد كبير كمصر".
*اليوم السابع*

*ياعم عبد الحميد أعلم أنك وأتباعك لا تعلموا شيئا ... سوي الفته .. وأرحمونا  يرحمكم  الله*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال العميد مجدى ابو الخير قائد تشكيل قوات مكافحة الأرهاب والذى داهم احد العناصر الارهابية بمنطقة *
*عزبة النخل الشرقية، ان المتهم المدعو حسام جهادى منتمنى الى جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس**".*
*وان المتهم ، استأجر شقة بالمنطقة منذ 4 ايام، وتم رصدة من قبل جهاز الامن الوطنى بعد مراقبة خط *
*هاتفه الجوال، وبعد تردد احد العناصر الارهابية عليه يوم الحادث**.*
 
*" الفجــــــر "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*عند تقليلك لدرجة حرارة الغسيل إلى 30 درجة , ذلك ضار على حياتك !!*​
*فقد وضح أن هناك بكتيريا شديدة الخطورة معلقة بالملابس لا يمكن قتلها تحت درجات الحرارة *
*المنخفضة, فهي تتكاثر بالغسالة و تترسب بالملابس على المدى الطويل.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنظر اليوم الخميس محكمة جنايات القاهرة , المنعقدة بمعهد امناء الشرطة بطره , قضية محاكمة حازم صلاح *
*أبوإسماعيل **مؤسس حزب الراية السلفى والمرشح السابق لإنتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية *
*السابق لاتهامه بتزوير محرر**رسمى قدمه للجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة أقر فيه بعدم *
*تجنس أى من والديه بجنسيات دولة أجنبية **وذلك على خلاف الحقيقة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشراب العجيب للتخلص من الدهون*
2013-12-19 07:51:00

*اكدت اغلب الابحاث التى اجريت أن الزنجبيل يقبع في قائمه المواد المساعده وبجدارة على حرق*
*الدهون المتكونه في الجسم البشري عند تناوله خاصة بعد الوجبه مباشرة.*

*ويفضل مزج مادة الزنجبيل مع القرفه لتعطي نتائج افضل.*

​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*"العاملين بالسياحة" يهدد بالإضراب حال إلغاء نسبة الـ12% رسوم خدمة*


*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط 23 قضية تهرب ضريبى بقيمة 456 مليون جنيه خلال 24 ساعة*


*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مباحث تنفيذ الأحكام تنجح فى تنفيذ 207 آلاف حكم قضائى خلال 10 أيام*


*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*"جمارك مطار القاهرة" تضبط نظارة تجسس داخل طرد بريدى قادم من الصين*

*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*براءة شفيق وجمال وعلاء مبارك بقضية البحيرات المرة*

الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:01


*"اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة ضابط شرطة بطلق نارى أثناء مطاردته إرهابى بالمرج*

الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:02
أصيب ضابط شرطة بطلق نارى اليوم، الخميس، أثناء مطاردة أحد الإرهابيين
من أعضاء جماعة التكفير

*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مقتل إرهابى وتحوله لأشلاء فى انفجار حزام ناسف أثناء مطاردته بالمرج*​

الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:10​​


*"اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​*تظاهر العاملين بـ"الأهرام" بمقر المؤسسة لصرف حوافزهم المتأخرة*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:35​تجمع عدد كبير من العاملين بمؤسسة الأهرام، فى المبنى الرئيسى للمؤسسة بشارع الجلاء، 
صباح اليوم الخميس، للمطالبة بصرف الحوافز المتأخرة عن العام الحالى

*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*حفظ التحقيقات مع الزند فى قضية الاستيلاء على أراضى الحمام بمطروح*
الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:40​

قرر المستشار أحمد إدريس قاضى التحقيق المنتدب من وزير العدل، ​ 
للتحقيق فى قضايا فساد وزارة الزراعة، استبعاد شبهة الجناية​ 

*"اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*تظاهرة أمام مجلس الدولة أثناء نظر "إحالة عنان وبدين للمحاكمة"*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:46​نظم عدد من شباب الثورة، وأهالى شهداء ومصابى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، تظاهرة أمام مجلس الدولة،​ 
*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الأرصاد": الطقس غداً مائل للبرودة على الوجه البحرى والقاهرة*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:02​ 
*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرئيس يصدر قرارات بنقل قضاة إلى وظائف غير قضائية فى بعض الوزارات*​


الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:08
أصدر رئيس الجمهورية عدلى منصور، قرارات بنقل بعض القضاة
للعمل بوظائف غير قضائية فى وزارات مختلفة

*"اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*عمال "الحديد" يخطرون قسم مدينة نصر بتنظيمهم مظاهرة أمام الاستثمار الأحد المقبل*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:18​تقدم عمال الحديد والصلب بإخطار إلى مأمور قسم مدينة نصر، لتنظيم مظاهرة أمام وزارة الاستثمار يوم الأحد 22 ديسمبر.​ 
*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*فرحة عارمة عقب براءة شفيق ونجلى مبارك فى "البحيرات المرة" *​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:26​سادت حالة من الفرحة العارمة بقاعة محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة, المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة​ برئاسة المستشار محمد عامر جادو، عقب صدور الحكم ببراءة الفريق أحمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء الأسبق غيابياً​*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر قضائى : براءة "شفيق" نهائية وغير قابلة للطعن من النيابة العامة*
الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:28​أكد مصدر قضائى أن البراءة التى حصل عليها الفريق أحمد شفيق، رئيس الوزراء السابق، ​فى قضية أرض البحيرات المرة، نهائية وغير قابلة للطعن من قبل النيابة العامة، ​وذلك طبقاً لصحيح القانون.​*"اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يجهض محاولة الإخوان للتظاهر أمام دار القضاء العالى*​​
الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:32​​
أجهضت قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين دار القضاء العالى محاولة العشرات من أنصار جماعة
الإخوان المسلمين للتظاهر، صباح اليوم الخميس، أمام دار القضاء العالي

*"اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط 5 مطلوبين و15 مشتبها بهم فى حملات أمنية بشمال سيناء*
الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:32

قال مصدر مسئول بشمال سيناء، إن قوات الأمن تمكنت من القبض على 5 مسلحين
بمناطق متفرقة جنوب وشرق العريش والشيخ زويد ورفح.
*"اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*محامى شفيق: القاضى الذى حقق فى أرض الطيارين محسوب على الإخوان*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:36​قال الدكتور شوقى السيد، محامى الفريق أحمد شفيق،​ إن الحكم اليوم عنوان للحقيقة​*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*محامى أحمد شفيق يتقدم بطلب للنيابة لإلغاء قرارات المنع من السفر *
الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:31
 
أكد يحيى قدرى، محامى الفريق أحمد شفيق، أنه سيتقدم بطلب إلى النيابة العامة لإلغاء
قرارات ترقب الوصول والمنع من السفر الصادرة ضد موكله

*" اليوم السابع "*

​
وحشتنا .. كلك *ذوق وعلم وإداره* .. لا طلعت *لفظ* ولا حتي إشاره .. رغم سخافه الأسواني.
بنيت في الجو ... عملت مطار حكايه. تعالي علمنا الذوق .. وعرفنا معني الأداره


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*قيادى بـ"حماس" ينفى وجود محمود عزت فى غزة*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:42​نفى عزت الرشق عضو المكتب السياسى لحركة "حماس" بشكل قاطع، أن يكون ​محمود عزت نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة.​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجهولون يقتحمون نيابة سمسطا ببنى سويف*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:20​اقتحم مجهولون، نيابة مركز سمسطا ببنى سويف، وقاموا بكسر أقفال​ مكتب مدير نيابة سمسطا، والبحث فى محتويات بعض القضايا.​​*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*حريق بمبنى قسم العمارة بهندسة بنين جامعة الأزهر *​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:30​نشب منذ قليل حريق بمبنى قسم العمارة بكلية الهندسة جامعه الأزهر الموجود ​بفرع البنين، فيما تحاول سيارات الإطفاء السيطرة عليه​​
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير التنمية المحلية يعلن تثبيت 2700 من موظفى المعلومات المفصولين*​​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:53​أعلن اللواء عادل لبيب وزير التنمية المحلية، أنه تم الاتفاق مع د. أحمد​ جلال وزير المالية لتثبيت الدفعة الأولى من العاملين.​ 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*طرد أبو إسماعيل من قفص الاتهام لإثارته الشغب وإيداعه حجز المحكمة*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:54​قرر رئيس محكمة جنايات القاهرة، المنعقدة بمعهد أمناء الشرطة بطرة، ​طرد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل خارج قاعة المحاكمة.​​
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*رسمياً.. فوز منى مينا بمنصب أمين عام نقابة الأطباء*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:54​فازت الدكتورة منى مينا عضو مجلس النقابة العامة للأطباء ​بمنصب أمين عام نقابة الأطباء، حيث صوت المجلس​
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس مجلس إدارة الأهرام يعتذر للأعلى للصحافة عن عدم الاستمرار بمنصبه*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:20​قال المهندس عمر سامى، رئيس مجلس إدارة مؤسسة الأهرام، إنه تقدم بخطاب إعفاء مسبب، للمجلس الأعلى للصحافة​​*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجلس إدارة الأهرام يقرر تطبق الحد الأقصى على الحوافز*
 
الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:23


*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*"التموين" تتعاقد على شراء 100 ألف طن مكرونة لمواجهة احتكار تجار الأرز*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:41​أعلن الدكتور محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، ​أن هيئة السلع التموينية بدأت إجراءات التعاقد.​​
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأهرام : نتفاوض مع بنك لمنحنا قرضاً بـ150 مليون جنيه لصرف الحوافز*​​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 –


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​*أبو إسماعيل للمحكمة ساخرا: "أنا كذاب وحاكمونى علنيا عشان تفضحونى"*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:13​ 

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

قال رئيس مصلحة الضرائب، إن الضرائب المستحقة فى المنازعات التى يجيز القانون التصالح 
فيها تبلغ نحو 40 مليار جنيه، مضيفاً أن المتوقع تحقيق حصيلة ما بين 20 و25 مليار
 جنيه جراء المصالحات.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة، أن القيادى التكفيرى الذى لقى مصرعه فى مطاردة مع قوات الأمن فجر اليوم، الخميس، بالمرج، متهم فى واقعة محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم بمدينة نصر.​​
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​*مصطفى بكرى: أتمنى رد اعتبار الفريق شفيق فى الانتخابات الرئاسية*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:57​قال النائب البرلمانى السابق مصطفى بكرى، إن براءة الفريق أحمد شفيق كانت متوقعة،
 فالقضية كانت تصفية حسابات وليس أكثر، وأن القضاء العادل أصدر حكمه النزيه.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​*البرادعى : العنف ليس الحل والقوة ليست الحق*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:44​قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، إن *من يستخف بقدسية الروح *
قادر على أن يستخف بكل القيم الإنسانية ومن فقد بوصلته الأخلاقية فقد *ضل الطريق.*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​*اليوم.. "الحركة الوطنية" تنظم مؤتمرًا صحفيًا بعد حكم البراءة لـ"شفيق"*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:57​ينظم حزب الحركة الوطنية المصرية، مؤتمرًا صحفيًا، مساء اليوم الخميس، بمقر الحزب 
بمصر الجديدة، وذلك بعد صدور حكم البراءة فى قضية الفريق الدكتور أحمد شفيق

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

.​*لمصرية للاتصالات تتبرع بـ 120 ألف بطانية لحملة "المليون بطانية"*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:50​​*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاستعانة بمحطات رفع مصرية عملاقة لربط نهر الكونغو بـ"النيل"*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:50​كشف الدكتور إبراهيم الفيومى، رئيس مبادرة مشروع تنمية أفريقيا وربط 
نهر الكونغو بنهر النيل، أنه تم الأنتهاء من تصميم محطات.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*داعية سلفى: حسن البنا جاسوس بريطانى. .وسيد قطب عميل أمريكى*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:23​​
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرئيس يمنح قلادة النيل لاسم الرئيس الراحل محمد نجيب وخالد محيى الدين*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:15​​
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*"حسين يعقوب" يطير إلى المنامة.. ووزير الشباب و"التلاوى" يصلان القاهرة*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:11​غادر مطار القاهرة الدولى، قبل قليل، الداعية الإسلامى الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب، متوجها إلى البحرين على متن طائرة التابعة لشركة طيران الخليج المتوجه إلى المنامة.​​
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*دفاع "شفيق": الفريق لن يترشح للرئاسة حال خوض السيسى للانتخابات*​الخميس، 19 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:28​​*" اليوم السابع "*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​قناه  رابعه  الأخوانيه  يتم  أفتتاح  بثها الفضائي من  تركيا ​ بواسطه  القرضاوي  أعتبارا  من  غدا​
*ON TV*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​
رفض محمود عبد الرازق شيكابالا، صانع ألعاب الفريق الأول الكروى بنادى الزمالك، تجميد الشكوى التى تقدم بها، اليوم الخميس، ضد إدارة ناديه لفسخ التعاقد المبرم بين الطرفين بداعى عدم صرف مستحقاته البالغة 3ملايين و800 ألف جنيه​



*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​
أرسل أحمد عيد عبد الملك، مهاجم الزمالك، اليوم الخميس، إنذراً ثانياً لإدارة النادى للمطالبة بصرف مستحقاته المتأخرة والبالغة مليون و12 ألف جنيه، قبل يوم 25 ديسمبر الجارى.​


*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*

​*
*مانويل جوزيه: توقعت خروج الأهلى من مونديال الأندية بـ"فضيحة"*​


*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​
*مدير مرور الجيزة: اليوم افتتاح موقفين للسيارات بالمنيب*​


*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​
لسفارة البريطانية تنفى قيام مسئولين فيها بتقديم أموال للإخوان ​ 

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​
*وزيرة البحث العلمى السابقة: لم أرفض التعاون مع مكتشف علاج فيرس سى*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​ 
*"المرور": تنظيم الحركة بكوبرى فم الخليج بعد إغلاقه لإصلاح فواصل معدنية*​ 

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​
*"المحطات النووية" : لا توجد شركات مصرية لديها خبرة تنفيذ منشآت ذرية*​ 

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

"*القاهرة" :  جارٍ إصلاح ماسورتى مياه بالسيدة عائشة بعد انفجارهما*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليوم .. أبو مازن يصل القاهرة ويلتقى الرئيس عدلى منصور*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​
حركة طلاب "مصر القوية" تعلن مقاطعتها لاستفتاء الدستور​ 

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​
*إغلاق كوبرى مجرى العيون يومين بدءا من الجمعة لأعمال الصيانة*​


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​*وزير الداخلية السابق: مصر تخوض حرباً مع أجهزة مخابرات أجنبية*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​ 
*"أبو الغار" : موقف حمدين من الرئاسة سيتغير حال ترشح السيسى*​ 


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​ 
*"الكسب" يجدد طلبه للإنتربول الدولى بضبط وإحضار رموز نظام مبارك الهاربين*​


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الدفاع الأمريكى :  قلقون من محاكمة مرسى ونراها "تراجعا للخلف"*

*" اليوم السابع "*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضابط طارد إرهابى المرج : وجدنا معه رسالة لمرسى تدعوه بـأمير المؤمنين*
​

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان تقرر تصعيد لمظاهرات عقب إحالة قيادات الجماعة لـ"الجنايات"*​

الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:09
كشف مصدر مسئول داخل جماعة الإخوان أن الجماعة ستصعد بشكل جزرى خلال الأيام القادمة، 
بعد قرار النيابة بتحويل عدد من قيادات الجماعة للجنايات فى قضية التخابر مع حركة المقاومة الإسلامية "حماس". ​

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​*قرار جمهورى بمنح وسام "الفنون" من الطبقة الأولى لاسم أحمد فؤاد نجم*


*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*زاهر ودرويش يتفقان مع "التليفزيون" على بيع الدورى بـ"70" مليون جنيه*
 
*" اليوم السابع "*​

70 مليون جنيه بس !! ( ياتري هما دين أبوهم إيه !! ) سيد حجاب​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​*كمائن ثابتة ومتحركة بالقاهرة والجيزة استعدادًا لمظاهرات الإخوان*


*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*وحيد عبد المجيد : شباب الإنقاذ طرحوا على الرئيس إجراء "الرئاسة" أولاً*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصطفى النجار: الدستور الجديد لا يمنع إنشاء الأحزاب على أساس دينى*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*رابطة ضحايا حكم الإخوان : مصر أكبر من إرهاب الجماعة.. ونؤيد الدستور*


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*"التجمع": إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية أولا يتوافق مع المزاج العام*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*باسل عادل: غالبية حضور حوار الرئيس يطالبون بانتخابات "الرئاسة أولا" *


*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية السابق: الشرطة تعافت.. والوزارة ضحية مخطط هدم الدولة*

قال اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية السابق، إن هناك محاولات لخطف
الدولة مرة أخرى، والإخوان مجرد أداة، مشيرًا إلى أن الشرطة تعافت بشكل كبير

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​*وفد مخابرات أمريكى يغادر القاهرة .. وآخر سعودى يصل*

غادر مطار القاهرة الدولى، مساء الخميس، وفد مخابرات أمريكى رفيع المستوى يضم 
عدداً من المسئولين عائداً إلى أمريكا بعد زيارة استغرقت يومين.

*" اليوم السابع "*
​* أايه  الموضوع !! .. ناس رايحه وناس  جايه !!  *
*واضحين فيه حرب ع الأرهاب لكن شريفه، وأحترام النفس من شيم المباركين *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية، أن يسود البلاد اليوم، الجمعة، طقس مائل للبرودة على السواحل الشمالية والوجه البحري والقاهرة حتى شمال الصعيد، مائل للدفء على أقصى جنوب الصعيد وجنوب سيناء نهاراً، شديد البرودة ليلاً على كافة الأنحاء، وتتكاثر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة على السواحل الشمالية يصاحبها سقوط الأمطار.*​

*كما تقل الرؤية فى الشبورة المائية صباحاً شمالاً، ويتكون الصقيع على وسط سيناء وشمال الصعيد، والرياح أغلبها شمالية شرقية خفيفة إلى معتدلة تنشط على خليج السويس والبحر الأحمر.*​ 
*وبالنسبة لحالة البحر المتوسط فتكون معتدلة، وارتفاع الموج فيكون من متر إلى مترين، والرياح فتكون شمالية غربية، وحالة البحر الأحمر فتكون معتدلة إلى مضطربة، وارتفاع الموج فيه من مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار، والرياح شمالية غربية.*​ 
*وفيما يلى بيان بدرجات الحرارة المتوقعة اليوم على محافظات *​ 
*ومدن مصر: **القاهرة 8 17*
*الإسكندرية 8 18 **مطروح 10 18 **بورسعيد 11 19 **دمياط 10 18*
*بلطيم 10 18 **الإسماعيلية 6 18 **السويس 8 19 **العريش 4 17*
*نخل -1 16 **طابا 2 17 **الطور 9 21 **مرسى علم 12 22*
*الغردقة 11 23 **شرم الشيخ 13 26 **رفح 6 15 **كاترين صفر 12*
*سيوة 5 20 **المنيا 6 19 **الفيوم 6 18 **رأس سدر 11 18*
*أبو سمبل 7 21 **وسط الدلتا 8 16 **أسيوط 4 19 **سوهاج 6 19*
*الأقصر 5 20 **أسوان 8 21 **شلاتين 13 25 **حلايب 14 24*
*الوادى الجديد 5 21 **قنا 5 20 **نويبع 13 21 **السلوم 10 17*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*أصيب الرئيس المعزول «محمد مرسي» بارتفاع مفاجئ في ضغط الدم وانتابته حالة من الغضب الشديد عقب قيام إدارة سجن برج العرب بتسليمه قرار النائب العام باحالته لمحكمة الجنايات بتهمة «التخابر مع منظمات أجنبية خارج البلاد بغية ارتكاب أعمال إرهابية».

علمت «الوفد» من مصادرها أن المعزول ظل يصيح قائلاً: «حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وأنا مش عارف ليه كل هذه الاتهامات الباطلة دي»؟!

وطالب مرسي من ادارة السجن بضرورة مقابلة محاميه الا أن الحرس الخاص به، أكدوا له أن الزيارة والمحادثة في التليفون ممنوعة لحين صدور أوامر جديدة من ادارة السجن، وعقب ذلك ازداد «مرسي» حتي أصيب بارتفاع شديد في الضغط وظل جالسا علي سريره منهكما في قراءة قرار النائب العام الذي نص علي احالة مرسي وكل من المرشد العام للاخوان المسلمين ومحمد بديع ونائبيه خيرت الشاطر ومحمود عزت وقياديين آخرين. وعقب ذلك قام «مرسي» بأداء صلاة العشاء وظل يقرأ القرآن وجلس علي السرير وظل مستيقظا حتي الفجر رافضا الحديث مع أحد.*

*" الــوفــــــــــد"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*نفى عزت الرشق عضو المكتب السياسى لحركة "حماس" بشكل قاطع أن يكون محمود عزت نائب المرشد *
*العام لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة موجودا في قطاع غزة، مشيرا الى أن استمرار الحديث عن هذا*
* الموضوع يدلل على محاولات أطراف كثيرة الزج بحركة حماس في الشأن المصري".*

*" صدى البلد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*وضعت الناشطة السياسية نوارة نجم ،منذ قليل ،مولودتها الاولى ، وأسمتها "فاطمة الزهراء"

وفقا لوصية أبيها الشاعر الكبير أحمد فؤاد نجم "، والذي توفي منذ أيام قليلة .

والجدير بالذكر أن نوارة سبق وان تعرضت لأزمة صحية منذ عام تقريبا فقدت على أثرها توأمها التي كانت تحمل فيهم.*

*" الـــوفـــــــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*وجه الناقد الرياضي علاء صادق، المؤيد للمعزول محمد مرسي، رسالة إلى الروائي علاء الأسواني، ذكره خلالها*
*بمشاجرته مع الفريق أحمد شفيق، قائلا: "الدور على علاء الأسواني وشفيق مش ناسي".

وقال صادق عبر تغريدة له على موقع تويتر اليوم الخميس:" بعد براءة أحمد شفيق ورفع اسمه من ترقب الوصول الدور على علاء الأسواني، وشفيق مش ناسي والضحك هيبقي للركب".*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*قالت مصادر موثوقة، إن السلطات المصرية قررت إدراج أيمن نور زعيم حزب غد الثورة، على قوائم ترقب الوصول والقبض عليه لمحاكمته جنائيا بتهمة التحالف مع تنظيم محظور هو جماعة الاخوان خارج مصر، واستهداف الدولة لإسقاط نظام الحكم.* 

*وأضافت المصادر لصحيفة «الوطن» الكويتية، أن تقريرا عاجلا وصل إلى جهات سيادية في مصر عن كلمة نور أمام مؤتمر التنظيم الدولي للإخوان الذي استضافته العاصمة الماليزية كوالالمبور، فضلا عن رصد اتصالاته مع العناصر الإخوانية الهاربة خاصة في قطر، وعدائه للنظام الحاكم.*
*وكشفت المصادر أنه من المقرر أن يتم خلال أيام إدراج نور، وباسم خفاجي المرشح الرئاسي السابق والمحسوب على التيار الديني على قائمة النشرة الحمراء للإنتربول الدولي، بعد إعداد لائحة الاتهام في ضوء العديد من البلاغات التي تلقتها النيابة العامة تطالب بمحاكمة أيمن نور.*

*" فيتـــــــــو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*النائب العام يحيل الرئيس المعزول والمرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين محمد بديع و34 آخرين من قيادات الجماعة إلى المحاكمة الجنائية من خلال أمر إحالة كتب فى أعلاه «إحالة أكبر قضية تخابر فى تاريخ مصر».*​ 
*هى بالفعل أكبر قضية تخابر فى تاريخ مصر، لأنه ولأول مرة يتم اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بهذه التهمة «المشينة»، هذا الاتهام ألصق بالرئيس المعزول وجماعته منذ أن كانوا يعتلون السلطة بعد أن بدأت خيوطه تتكشف على يد محكمة جنح مستأنف الإسماعيلية من خلال تحقيقاتها عن وقائع كانت خفيّة على الشعب المصرى تتعلق بمن قاموا باقتحام السجون وكيفية الاقتحام.*

*قضية التخابر التى أحالها النائب العام، أول أمس الأربعاء، هى جزء من ملف قضية اقتحام سجن وادى النطرون، وهى بالطبع الجزء الأهم والأخطر. هذه القضية قد أحيلت إلى المستشار حسن سمير قاضى التحقيق المنتدب من وزير العدل، وبدوره قام سمير بفصل الجزء الخاص بالتخابر وأرسله فى مذكرة منفصلة إلى النائب العام، الذى أحاله إلى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا للاختصاص، ولا يزال المستشار سمير بحوزته الجزء الآخر من الملف المتعلق بوقائع الهروب واقتحام السجن.*

*المادتان 77 و77 ب من قانون العقوبات تتحدثان عن المساس باستقلال البلاد، وعن التخابر، حيث تقر المادتان عقوبة الإعدام على مرتكبيها.*

*وتنص المادة (77) صراحة على أن «يُعاقب بالإعدام كل مَن ارتكب عمدًا فعلًا يؤدى إلى المساس باستقلال البلاد أو وحدتها أو سلامة أراضيها».*

*و المادة (77 ب) تنص على أن «يعاقب بالإعدام كل من سعى لدى دولة أجنبية أو تخابر معها أو مع أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها للقيام بأعمال عدائية ضد مصر».*

*المادتان ذكرتهما محكمة جنح مستأنف الإسماعيلية برئاسة المستشار خالد محجوب وعضوية المستشارين وليد سراج الدين وخالد غزى فى منطوق حكمها يوم 23 يونيو الماضى، قبل أسبوع من ثورة 30 يونيو، حيث ذكرت بالأسماء من تآمروا من التنظيم الدولى للإخوان ومنهم محمد مرسى مع حركة حماس وكتائب عز الدين القسام التابعة لها وحزب الله والجيش الإسلامى من أجل اقتحام السجون وإشاعة الفوضى والإرهاب فى البلاد خلال أحداث ثورة يناير، كما أحالت خلال هذه الجلسة التاريخية هذه الوقائع إلى النيابة العامة للتحقيق فيها، إذ قالت: «والمحكمة طبقًا لنص المادة 25 من قانون الإجراءات تستخدم حقها فى الإبلاغ عن هذه الوقائع، وتطلب من النيابة العامة مخاطبة الإنتربول الدولى للقبض على العناصر الأجنبية الهاربة، وهم سامى شهاب وأيمن نوفل ومحمد محمد الهادى ورمزى موافى وإحضارهم والتحقيق معهم، فضلًا عن العناصر التى تم ذكرها من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والجماعات الجهادية والسلفيين حتى يستوى الجميع أمام القانون».*

*وعليه فإن الفضل فى الكشف عن هذه القضية، التخابر، يرجع أولًا وأخيرًا إلى المستشار خالد محجوب وزملائه وليد سراج الدين وخالد غزى، حيث بدأت وقائع هذه القضية منذ يناير 2013 أى بعد نحو 6 أشهر من تولى مرسى الحكم، وبعد انتهائها فى 23 يونيو الماضى، تم انتداب قاضى تحقيق من وزير العدل للتحقيق فى وقائع اقتحام السجون، الذى فصل بدوره واقعة تخابر الرئيس المعزول وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مع حماس وحزب الله فى قضية منفصلة عن وقائع اقتحام السجون، وأحالها إلى النائب العام، ثم كانت الإحالة إلى الجنايات أول من أمس الأربعاء.*
*النائب العام ذكر فى أمر إحالته أن تحقيقات النيابة العامة كشفت أن التنظيم الدولى للإخوان قام بتنفيذ أعمال عنف إرهابية داخل مصر*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*تقدم الدكتور سمير صبري المحامي ببلاغ للنائب العام ونيابتي أمن الدولة العليا والأموال العامة العليا ضدعبد المنعم أبوالفتوح عبد الهادي رئيس حزب مصر القوية *
*لتبديد وإهدار أموال نقابة الأطباء وتمويل حركة حماس الإرهابية وقت أن كان مسئولاً في نقابة الأطباء ورئيسا للجنة الإغاثة والطوارئ على سند من القول ثورة قام بها الشعب المصري لإزاحة حكم ديكتاتوري فاسد فاشي إجرامي إرهابي وأسقط فيها تنظيم الإخوان بكامله سواء داخلياً أو خارجياً وقطع فيها رأس الأفعى المتهم محمد مرسي



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*هرب لاعبو النادى الأهلى من مواجهه الجماهير بمطار القاهرة الدولي مساء الخميس فور وصولهم على الطائرة المصرية القادمة من كازبلانكا  بسبب الهزيمة القاسية بالمغرب.
فور وصول الطائرة حاول اللاعبون الخروج من صالة الوصول بمبني الركاب رقم (3) بشكل فردى وسط الركاب مخالفين عادتهم المتمثلة فى الخروج بشكل جماعى، بينما كان الاتوبيس المخصص لهم ينتظر البعثة بالخارج نزل معظم اللاعبين الى الجراج الخاص بالمطار حيث اقلتهم سيارات اسرهم بشكل سريع ..فى حين تم شحن جميع الحقائب الخاصة بالبعثة بالاتوبيس>
من جهه اخرى كثفت سلطات الامن تواجدها بصالة الوصول لحماية اللاعبين من ايه احتكاكات و رفض اللاعبون التعقيب على الهزيمة او الادلاء بايه تصريحات , اكد سدي عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة بالنادي الاهلي انه تم اغلاق صفحة كاس العالم للاندية والتركيز علي بطولة الدوي الممتاز التي تبدأ الاسبوع القادم.





*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هرب لاعبو النادى الأهلى من مواجهه الجماهير بمطار القاهرة الدولي مساء اليوم الخميس 
فور وصولهم على الطائرة المصرية القادمة من كازبلانكا وهم بسبب الهزيمة القاسية بالمغرب.
فور وصول الطائرة حاول اللاعبون الخروج من صالة الوصول بمبني الركاب رقم (3) بشكل فردى وسط الركاب مخالفين عادتهم المتمثلة فى الخروج بشكل جماعى، بينما كان الاتوبيس المخصص لهم ينتظر البعثة بالخارج نزل معظم اللاعبين الى الجراج الخاص بالمطار حيث اقلتهم سيارات اسرهم بشكل سريع ..فى حين تم شحن جميع الحقائب الخاصة بالبعثة بالاتوبيس
من جهه اخرى كثفت سلطات الامن تواجدها بصالة الوصول لحماية اللاعبين من ايه احتكاكات و رفض اللاعبون التعقيب على الهزيمة او الادلاء بايه تصريحات 




​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

أودعت محكمة جنايات القاهرة حيثيات حكمها الصادر بالبراءة وبطلان قرار الاتهام، في قضيتي "جمعية الطيارين"، اللتين اتهم فيهما رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، أحمد شفيق، ونجلا الرئيس الأسبق، حسني مبارك، بارتكاب جرائم العدوان على المال العام.
وقالت المحكمة، في أسباب حكمها في القضية الأولى، 
إن المتهم الأول اللواء نبيل شكري، رئيس مجلس إدارة "الجمعية التعاونية لإسكان الضباط الطيارين" الأسبق، انقطعت صلته بالجمعية في 19 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 1992.
وذكرت المحكمة أن هذا التاريخ هو الذي يتم اعتباراً منه، احتساب مدة التقادم في الدعوى الجنائية، والمحددة بـ10 سنوات في الوقائع التي تشكل جناية، مؤكدة أن وقائع الدعوى قد انقضت في عام 2002، وفق ما أورد موقع "أخبار مصر"، نقلاً عن وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط.

وأضافت المحكمة أنه تبين من واقع أوراق القضية، أن المتهم اللواء محمد رضا عبدالحميد صقر، عضو مجلس إدارة الجمعية الأسبق، ترك الجمعية لمدة عام ونصف العام، خلال المدة من 1992 وحتى 1993، وأن فترة تقادم الوقائع المنسوبة له، تُحتسب اعتباراً من عام 1992، وقت ترك منصبه لمدة مؤقتة.
كما ذكرت أن الجرائم المنسوبة للمتهم أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسي السابق، والمتهمين علاء وجمال مبارك، تمثل "مخالفة إدارية"، ولا تشكل جريمة جنائية، موضحة أن القانون لا يلزم بتوحيد مساحات الأراضي الممنوحة لأعضاء التعاونيات الإسكانية.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

قال السفير حسين هريدي، مساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق، إنه منذ الاعتداء على القنصلية الأميركية في ليبيا ومحاصرة السفارة الأميركية في القاهرة وتطور الأحداث في سوريا والغضب السعودي جعل الإدارة الأميركية تعيد النظر في رؤيتها لما يدور في مصر وسوريا.
وتابع: "واشنطن تعتبر أن علاقة الجيش الأميركي بنظيره المصري خط أحمر، والالتزام بمعاهدة السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية هو حجر الزاوية في علاقات القاهرة بواشنطن".
وأوضح مساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق، خلال حديثه في برنامج الحدث المصري على شاشة العربية الحدث، الخميس، أن زيارة جون كيري لمصر تؤكد أن أميركا تريد طي صفحة التصريحات غير الودية مع مصر عقب 3 يوليو، وأن مشروع قانون الكونغرس الأميركي لاستمرار المساعدات الأميركية يأتي تأكيدا لذلك.
وأشار السفير حسين هريدي، إلى أن تطرق مكالمة وزير الدفاع المصري والأميركي لمسألة انزعاج الولايات المتحدة الأميركية حول محاكمة مرسي وقيادات الجماعة كان هو الهدف الرئيسي من المكالمة.
ولفت "هريدي"، إلى أن القرار الأميركي في غاية التعقيد وتتدخل فيه أجهزة متنوعة ومختلفة خاصة أجهزة الاستخبارات، مشددا على أن لوبي صناعة الأسلحة له تأثير كبير في القرار الأميركي.

*" بوابـــــــة الفجــــــــر "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*معجون الأسنان الحل السحري للتخلص من البثور وحبّ الشباب*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

أكد قانونيون أن عقوبة التهم الموجهة للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى و36 آخرين أحالتهم النيابة العامة لمحكمة الجنايات، أمس الأول، تصل للإعدام أو السجن المؤبد على الأقل، بعدما أسندت لهم النيابة تهم التخابر مع جهات أجنبية وإفشاء أسرار الدفاع عن البلاد لدولة أجنبية، وتمويل الإرهاب، وارتكاب أفعال تؤدى إلى المساس باستقلال البلاد ووحدة أراضيها. 

وأشار أساتذة القانون الدولى إلى أن عقوبة التخابر تختلف عن التجسس لأنها جريمة تقع من مواطن ضد بلاده وهى «أشد حقارة» من التجسس الذى يقع من جهات خارجة عن البلاد، وأن عقوبة تهمة الإرهاب وحدها التى وجهتها النيابة للمتهمين تصل إلى الإعدام أيضاً. 
*الوطـــــن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هاجم سياسيون وقيادات أحزاب، تصريحات أيمن نور مؤسس حزب الغد، الهارب بالعاصمة اللبنانية بيروت، التى أكد فيها أن مشاركته فى مؤتمر بعنوان «مستقبل مصر» فى ماليزيا، جاء بهدف كسر ما وصفه بـ«الانقلاب العسكرى»، والعودة إلى الديمقراطية والحوار، ونفى أن يكون عضواً بتحالف دعم الشرعية المؤيد للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، أو مرتبطاً بالتنظيم الدولى للإخوان

*" الوطـــــن "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*
رفض الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتين أمس الحديث عن خليفة محتمل له، واستبعد أي مظاهرات غير مرخصة في موسكو مشابهة لتلك التي تشهدها أوكرانيا التي قال إن موسكو تساعدها «كبلد شقيق وشعب شقيق».

وبدا بوتين الذي تولى الرئاسة للمرة الأولى في عام 2000 ثم رئاسة الحكومة من 2008 إلى 2012، قبل أن يعود إلى الكرملين، مرتاحا في مؤتمره الصحافي السنوي وحرص على أن يؤكد أنه يمسك بزمام السلطة بحزم. 
وردا على سؤال طرحه صحافي حول ما إذا كان يفكر في خليفة محتمل له، قال بوتين «ليس لدي شيء يؤوله وليس هناك أي شيء للقول» في هذا الشأن. كما تهرب من الرد على سؤال حول فرص عودة رئيس الحكومة ديمتري ميدفيديف الذي كان رئيسا للبلاد أيضا، إلى الكرملين خلفا له، وبدا قاسيا حياله. 
وقال «أعد عمل الحكومة مرضيا. بالتأكيد هناك أمور كان يجب ويجب القيام بها بجد وفاعلية أكبر وفي الوقت المناسب، وهناك أمور تسير ببطء».​​*

*"الــوطـــن "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*توقعات جميع الأبراج مع ماجي فرح*
*
توقعات برج الحمل 2014 
تدخل سنة من الخيارات المصيرية التي يمكن وصفها بالمستبدة والتي تؤدّي حكماً إلى تغيير جذري في أوضاعك. قد تكون واحدة من أكثر مراحل حياتك عصياناً وتمرداً وانتفاضة، خاصة في الأشهر الأولى التي تحمل محاذير كثيرة على الأصعدة الصحية، المهنية والشخصية. تتخلّص من هذه المعاكسة بعد منتصف شهر تموز (يوليو)، إذ تنقلب الأمور لمصلحتك ويحلّ الحظ الجيد محل الأزمات ابتداءً من شهر آب (أغسطس)، فتشعر أنك تولد من جديد. قد تتولى منصباً أو تُعيّن في موقع مميّز وتعرف الانتصار والمجد، وقد تغيّر مجال عملك كلياً.
عاطفياً، تعاني أيضاً من الارتباكات في الأشهر الستة الأولى، ثم تتبدّل الأحوال في النصف الثاني من السنة، فتدخل فترة ذهبية تجعلك تنعم بالحب. تتلقى عروضاً عاطفية وتتعلّم أنّ تحب من جديد إذا خيّبت السنوات الماضية آمالك. قد تستقبل جديداً في حياتك، ولادة أو حملاً أو زواجاً يخصّك أو يخصّ أحد المقرَّبين. إشارة إلى أنّ مواليد الدائرة الأولى هم الأكثر حظاً هذه السنة أو الأقل تعرّضاً للمعاكسات الفلكية.

توقعات برج الثور 2014 
إنها سنة مدهشة تحمل أحداثاً غير متوقّعة، لكنها تسمح لمشاريعك بأن تتجسّد وتتبلور إذا بذلت جهوداً مضاعفة. تتوصل إلى نتائج ملموسة ومدهشة بعد صراعات وتحديات شتى. تميّزك هذه السنة الشجاعة والمقاومة والقدرة على المواجهة في أصعب الظروف. يمكن القول إنك في مرحلة تحضيرية، وهو مشوار بدأته منذ السنة الماضية، يقودك نحو تعلّم جديد والتدرب على أساليب مختلفة حتى تنتقل إلى مرحلة سعيدة وموجة من الحظ تجتاحك في أواخر السنة وفي عام 2015 الذي يحمل الآمال الكبيرة.
إنتبه الآن للعروض الوهمية والأفخاخ ومحاولات الابتزاز، لكنك أيضاً قد تحقق أرباحاً وثروة في هذه السنة، رغم هذه الصعوبات والإشكالات.
إنها سنة مناسبة لإجراء الفحوصات الطبية ولإجراء عملية جراحية تبشّر بالشفاء.
عاطفياً، تتسارع الأحداث فتحمل مفاجآت وتغييرات في المجال العائلي كما في المجال العاطفي. إذا كنت عازباً فقد يجذبك شخص بسرعة غير متوقّعة، وتجتاز المراحل بسرعة فتتوصل إلى ارتباط دائم. كثيرون من مواليد الثور يغيّرون مكان إقامتهم أو بلد الإقامة. لا بدّ من القول إنّ مواليد الدائرة الأولى يُعفَوْن من المعاكسات الفلكية بالإجمال، ويكون مواليد الدائرة الثالثة أكثر المتأثرين بها.

توقعات برج الجوزاء 2014 
إنها سنة النجاح تبشّرك بفترة استثنائية من حياتك لم تعرفها منذ وقت طويل. تبدو بين القلائل الذين لا يتأثرون بالمعاكسات الفلكية والتي تهدّد هذه السنة بالأخطار والمتاعب، بل إنّ الأفلاك تدعمك لإطلاق المشاريع والحصول على التقدير والتأسيس لأعمال تجارية أو سياسية أو إعلامية أو صحية وتحقيق النجاح الباهر.
تبدأ المرحلة الأفضل في منتصف شهر تموز (يوليو) بعد فترة من العمل الحثيث، ويدعمك الحظ المطلق ابتداءً من شهر شباط (فبراير) وحتى آخر السنة ويأتيك منقذاً في الدقيقة الأخيرة إذا ساءت الأحوال. تحقق الأرباح سواء عن طريق عمل تقليدي أو ابتكار جديد توظّفه لمصلحتك. إلاّ أنّ فترة دقيقة قد تمرّ بها وتقع بين منتصف شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) وأواخر شهر تشرين الأول (أكتوبر). إنّها سنة النهضة بكل معنى الكلمة تفاجئك بإيجابياتها وتحميك من الخضّات.
عاطفياً، لقد انتهى زمن الخيبات والصدمات، وها أنت أمام دورة فلكية أكثر وعداً، إذ يحمل إليك القدر لقاءات مهمة ولقاءً استثنائياً يأتي عن طريق الصدفة. إذا كنت في حالة حداد بعد فراق مَن أحببت فإنّ النصف الثاني من السنة يحمل إليك هذا اللقاء المنتظر، وقد تتبلور علاقة في أواخر العام وتطلّ معها على جديد.

توقعات برج السرطان 2014 
إنّها سنة تاريخية لن تنساها لوقت طويل، وتحمل تغييرات مفاجئة وتقلبات سريعة تكاد لا تستوعبها في اللحظة نفسها. قد تحتفظ لك بفرص كثيرة حيناً، ثم تحذّرك من خوض غمار بعض التجارب أحياناً أخرى، من جهة تعرف تكريماً، ومن جهة أخرى تفرض عليك حظراً كبيراً. إلاّ أنّ النصف الثاني يحمل المشاريع الجديدة والتعويض.
بعد شهر آذار (مارس) تحقق بعض المشاريع بسرعة خيالية، وقد تطرأ أحداث مفاجئة هي إيجابية في معظمها، ولو صعقتك في البداية أو شكّلت لك عائقاً. قد تلعب دور الشرطي وترتب بعض العلاقات وتضطر لتقريب وجهات النظر في سنة تثبّت خلالها قواعدك وتحقق أيضاً أرباحاً مالية في مجال عقاري أو تجاري أو عبر بعض الأسفار. تبدو الصحة جيدة، يعرف البعض شفاءً وانتقالاً إلى فترة نقاهة إيجابية.
عاطفياً، يطلّ العازبون على فترة مميّزة تجلب إليهم الاستقرار والشعبية الكبيرة، وقد تلتقي أشخاصاً يثيرون إعجابك وتعيد الصّلة بأصدقاء قدامى. قد تُقدم على زواج إذا كنت مرتبطاً بعلاقة، في حين يُنشئ البعض الآخر عائلة جديدة ويفرح بحمل وإنجاب.
أما المعاكسة الفلكية فهي تعفي مواليد الدائرة الأولى، في حين يكون مواليد الدائرة الثانية أكثر المعنيين بالتغييرات الطارئة.

توقعات برج الأسد 2014 *
*مطلّ أنت هذه السنة على انقلابات في حياتك المهنية والشخصية على السواء، بحيث تسجّل السماء حدثين في غاية الأهمية، أولاً دخول «جوبيتير» إلى برجك في 16 تموز (يوليو)، وثانياً رحيل «ساتورن» من معاكسة برجك في أواخر السنة، وهذان الحدثان مصيريان، إذ إنك تبدأ الآن مرحلة جديدة من حياتك تتطلب منك وعياً وثباتاً ومثابرة لتحقيق الأهداف. قد يتبلور مشروع كبير، إذ إنّ عام 2014 هو موعد لتحسين ظروفك المالية، ولو أتت النتائج متأخرة وفي منتصف الصيف. تعاود السيطرة على قدرك ابتداءً من شهر آب (أغسطس)، حيث تنطلق نحو آفاق أكثر وعداً وإشراقاً، فتحقق طموحاتك في الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة.
يجب أن تعلم أنّ منافسين شرساء يعترضونك في أواخر الشتاء وبداية الربيع، كما يفاجئك بعض الأوضاع الصحية بين آذار (مارس) وتموز (يوليو).
عاطفياً، تحتاج إلى فسحة من الحرية فتتردد في الارتباط والالتزام إذا كنت وحيداً، وقد يؤدي سوء تفاهم إلى الانفصال والقطيعة في الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى. تتغير الأجواء في شهر أيار (مايو) فيعدك الفلك بلقاء استثنائي. أما العلاقة الحقيقية فقد تتبلور أكثر ابتداءً من منتصف شهر تموز (يوليو). أبشّر مواليد الدائرة الأولى أن لا كواكب أساسية تعاكس طريقهم، في حين تعني هذه المعاكسة مباشرة مواليد الدائرة الثانية، خاصة بين شهري أيار (مايو) وأواخر أيلول (سبتمبر).

توقعات برج العذراء 2014
تصنّفك الأفلاك بين أكثر الأبراج حظاً في هذه السنة. يعدك الفلك بالمكافآت كما بالفرص حتى شهر تموز (يوليو)، فتفوق النتائج كل توقّعاتك. تخطّط على المدى البعيد وتتخذ قرارات تتعلق بمستقبلك، فتتوفر لك الطاقة اللازمة والصحة والمعنويات المرتفعة. تتوصل إلى جمع الكثيرين حول مشروع واحد أو إلى النجاح في الشأن العام، أو تقدّم عملاً إبداعياً في النصف الأول من السنة، وتحتفل بالنجاح في النصف الثاني، وقد تكسب جائزة مالية أو معنوية وتحقق النجاحات عبر أسفار تقوم بها وتحظى بأرباح من عمليات خارج مهنتك.
إلا أنّ الفلك يحذّر من بعض التراجع المهني والصحي ابتداءً من منتصف شهر تموز (يوليو) ويخفّ الوهج قليلاً.
تتمتع بشعبية غير اعتيادية على الصعيد الشخصي. إلاّ أنك تشكو من بعض البرودة في العلاقات أو من فراغ وانعزال. هذا لا يمنع من أن يتعرف بعض مواليد العذراء على شخص قد يقلب المقاييس ويحتل القلب، وتكون الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى حافلة بالمستجدات.

توقعات برج الميزان 2014 *
*تدخل أيها الميزان سنة مصيرية تحمل إليك التجارب الكثيرة ومسيرة من الأحداث المتنوعة والمفاجئة في بعض الأحيان، إذ إنّ المعاكسات الفلكية تطالك مباشرة وفي الأشهر الستة الأولى بالتحديد. ثم تنقلب الأمور لمصلحتك في منتصف شهر تموز (يوليو)، لتدخل فترة هائلة من الإيجابيات والحظوظ والنجاح والتألق والانتصارات. في الصيف تنجح وتكسب جائزة ربما أو تقديراً أو تكريماً. لا بدّ من الإشارة إلى أنّ الحظ المطلق يحميك طوال السنة. وهو يخاطب أكثر ما يخاطب مواليد الدائرة الثالثة، فيحميهم من الأخطار ويعيد إليهم الصحة ويأتيهم بفرص وعروض مميّزة.
قد يستحق بعض مواليد الميزان منصباً أعلى أو تعييناً في مركز ويحصلون عليه في بدايات السنة، وأخصّ بالذكر مواليد الدائرة الأولى الأكثر حظاً، في حين يعاني مواليد الدائرة الثانية من خطر الإقالة أو الاستقالة.
توحي، عزيزي الميزان، بالحب في هذا العام المليء بالاحتمالات والوعود والإغراءات الشخصية. قد يكون النصف الثاني مسرحاً لانتعاش جديد وانطلاقة أكثر وعداً. عائلياً، تهتم بأحد الوالدين وتحاول أن تصوِّب سلوك أحد الأولاد أو المقرَّبين. تتغيّر ظروف تسمح لك بالتحرّر من بعض القيود.

توقعات برج العقرب 2014 
تتابع مسيرة التغيير التي بدأتها منذ سنة ونصف السنة تقريباً، فتحثّك إرادتك على النهوض بكل شؤون حياتك لتتخذ القرارات بجرأة، وتقود جماعة من الناس وتتكيّف مع كل المستجدات بمهارة أسطورية. قد تُقدم على تعديلات وتغييرات مدهشة وغير منتظرة، حتى ولو أعاق كوكب «ساتورن» في برجك تحرّكك. هذا الكوكب يترك مواليد الدائرة الأولى بسلام ويرمق إلى مواليد الدائرتين الثانية والثالثة في هذا العام، لكي يفرض عليهم بعض المسؤوليات الضاغطة. قد تحقق إنجازاً كبيراً رغم ذلك لم تتوقعه، وتتوصل إلى مفترق طريق في حياتك وتشعر أن مرحلة قد انتهت لتبدأ أخرى جديدة. قد تكون الأشهر الستة الأولى مسرحاً لتحقيق المشاريع الكبيرة وقد تتحول هواية لك إلى مهنة حقيقية. قد تقطف ثمار جهودك في النصف الثاني من السنة. من الممكن أن تستقيل من مكان وترفض تجديد أحد العقود. تتوقع الأفلاك ربحاً مالياً غير منتتظر تحققه قبل تاريخ 15 تموز (يوليو).
عاطفياً، قد تستهلك عشقاً في النصف الأول بشكل سريع تتخلى عنه في فصل الصيف أو تهتم بزميل أو زميلة في العمل يجذبك حضوره وأناقته وغموضه. لكنك قد تفضّل الوحدة على علاقة مهتزة وترجّح عدم الارتباط إذا مررت في السابق بتجارب عاطفية جارحة.*​*
توقعات برج القوس 2014 
تخرج هذه السنة من سبات أو من تجارب قاسية، فتسترجع فرح الحياة رويداً رويداً، حتى ولو سارت أمورك على نمط بطيء في الأشهر الستة الأولى، ما يتطلب منك الصبر والرويّة . إلاّ أنّ هذه الفترة تحمل إليك عروضاً واقتراحات وخيارات تُبقيك حائراً ربما، ثم تجعلك تتمتّع بدعم قوي ابتداءً من شهر تموز (يوليو) فتصادف موجة من الحظ لا يقاومها شيء. قد تأتي الحظوظ عن طريق بعض الأحداث الخارجية والخارجة عن إرادتك. يجذبك عالم المجهول والسياسة والإعلام والطب والاتصالات والتربية والإلكترونيات ووسائل النقل والعلوم. كذلك يكون الميدان التجاري مناسباً لك كما الترويج والإعلان. تبدو النجم في تعاطيك مع الآخرين. تستقبل التغييرات الآتية كما الأسفار بفرح شديد وقد تؤسّس عملاً لك شخصياً أو تُستدعى لخوض تجربة غنية جداً خارج بلادك.
أما الفترة العاطفية الأكثر وهجاً فتقع في النصف الثاني من السنة أيضاً، حيث تعقد صداقات كثيرة وتنسى الجروح القديمة ويكون النجاح والمجد على موعد معك. قد تقع في غرام أحد الذين تتعرف إليهم فجأة ربما، وذلك منذ شهر أيار (مايو)، أو تتحوّل صداقة إلى حب متين.

توقعات برج الجدي 2014 
سنة في غاية الأهمية بالنسبة إلى مواليد الجدي، تحمل المفاجآت كما المواجهات، لكنها تولّد ظروفاً استثنائية تقودك إلى تغيير في حياتك وقناعات جديدة بعد سلسلة أحداث غير اعتيادية. يحالفك «ساتورن» ويعاكسك «جوبيتير»، وذلك حتى فصل الصيف. تكون العيون شاخصة إليك، تثير الفضول في هذه السنة. تثبت مرة أخرى أنّك لا تنهزم ولا تستسلم، وهكذا تواجه كل المستجدات بثقة بالنفس نادرة. لا شك أنّ المعاكسات الفلكية تستهدفك، إلاّ أنّ «جوبيتير» ينتقل في 16 تموز (يوليو) إلى برج الأسد ليتركك بسلام. حاذرْ من بعض المشاكل القانونية إذ قد يتعرض بعض مواليد الجدي، وخاصة مواليد الدائرة الثانية، للمساءلة والمحاكمة إذا ارتكبوا أي خطأ. تساهم في أعمال عامة كلما اقتربت من فصل الصيف، فتزداد شعبيتك وتبدأ عملاً ربما في مجال مؤسساتي عام أو حكومي، وقد تحقق ربحاً كبيراً بفضل بعض الاستثمارات المالية الناجحة أو بفضل ترقية تستحقها أو إرث عائلي للبعض. يتطلب منك الميدان الصحي عناية ودراية.
أما المجال العاطفي فيشكو من خطر الانفصال في بداية السنة وتغيير مكان الإقامة، وتتخذ قراراً بالارتباط في الأشهر الأخيرة من السنة، بعد مرحلة من التردّد ومراوحة المكان. أما إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرة الأولى فقد تبدو بين أكثر المحظوظين وتحمل إليك السماء مفاجأة سارة جداً.

توقعات برج الدلو 2014 
تتابع مسيرة السنة الماضية نحو تجارب مهمة ومتناقضة بين الإيجابية والسلبية، فتخوض تجارب غير اعتيادية، وتنهي السنة مع تغييرات كبيرة تطرأ على حياتك ووجودك. يأخذك القدر إلى مسالك جديدة وغريبة فتحقق قفزات جبارة، في حين يفرمل «ساتورن» سرعتك. تشعر بالقوة بين كانون الثاني (يناير) وأواخر شهر تموز (يوليو) بدعم كوكب «مارس» الذي ينمّي مقاومتك، خاصة إذا كنت تعمل في مجالات العدالة والسياسة والشأن العام. كذلك تبرع في مجال الفنون والخلق والإبداع كما في المجال الإعلامي وقد تتوصل إلى الشهرة. تجد نفسك ابتداءً من آب (أغسطس) وسط ظرف لم تتوقعه وتواجه تحديات جديدة ومسؤوليات مباغتة. أنصحك بعدم مبارزة بعض السلطات والحكومات كما بعدم التحايل على القانون أو تحدّيه.
عاطفياً، قد يعود الماضي للظهور في حياتك عبر بعض الصدف أو الظروف القاهرة، وربما يحاول أحدهم جعلك تدفع فواتير قديمة. يجذبك هذه السنة عالم جديد وأوساط غريبة. قد تنتهي من بعض التسويات في فصل الصيف الذي يكون واعداً جداً لجهة عقد صداقة مهمة أو خوض قصة عاطفية صاخبة. من غير المستبعد أن تُقدم على زواج سريع يدهش المحيط. أطمئن مواليد الدائرتين الأولى والثانية إلى أن كوكب «ساتورن» كفّ عن معاكستهم، في حين يتوجه إلى مواليد الدائرة الثالثة ويُترجم بنزاع على سلطة معيّنة أو على منصب.

توقعات برج الحوت 2014 
لن تنسى هذه السنة التي تحمل إليك آمالاً ووعوداً ونعماً تسقط عليك من السماء. يمكن أن نطلق عليها اسم سنة الإنجازات الكبرى التي تحقق الطموحات والرغبات، فتنجز خلالها أعمالاً تفخر بأن تحمل توقيعك، مدعوماً من كوكب «ساتورن» حتى آخر يوم من السنة. تحقق أحلاماً طالما راودتك وتستعيد ثقة بالنفس كانت قد اهتزت قليلاً، وتتحرر فتجد حلولاً لكل المشاكل الصحية والمهنية والشخصية. تلاقي التقدير وتعرف الحظ لتسير بأمورك بشكل مميّز. تتخلص من ديون أو تكسب أرباحاً كثيرة وتنجح في مجال التجارة والشأن العام والاستثمارات والسياسة والإعلام والفن. أنت ضيف الشرف على هذه السنة التي تزيدك ثقة بالنفس وتفتح قلبك أمام الحب فتستعيد الشغف وتهتم إما بعلاقة جديدة أو بانتماء روحي أو فكري أو سياسي. قد تجد ضالتك في محيط عملك أو تفاجأ باهتمام أحد المقرَّبين منك، وربما تقوم بسفر مميز جداً يترك أثره في نفسك وحياتك. أما أكثر مواليد الحوت حظاً فهم مواليد الدائرة الثانية.​​*

*دنيا الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

* 100 رسالة من بريد «مرسى» لـ«حماس وحزب الله والحرس الثورى الإيرانى»*



*«الوطن»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*نظمت العشرات من أنصار الإخوان بحلوان مسيرة تجوب عددًا من الشوارع الرئيسية بالمنطقة في إطار المشاركة *
*في المليونية التى دعا إليها تحالف دعم الإخوان اليوم تحت شعار "دستورنا ...2012".*​*" الوفــــــــــد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

دفعت قوات الشرطة بـ6 مدرعات أمن مركزى و3 سيارات شرطة لميدان رمسيس، وذلك قبل بدء تظاهرات*الإخوان* المسلمين التى دعا لها تحالف دعم الشرعية اليوم، الجمعة، تحت عنوان "*دستور* 2012".
تأتى هذه الاستعدادات وسط سيولة مرورية بميدان رمسيس وجميع الشوارع المحيطة به.

*"البلـــــــد " *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكمثرى أحد أنواع الفواكهة التي لا يقبل عليها الكثيرون ولكنها تحتوي على العديد من الفوائد الصحية *
*والجمالية للإنسان فهي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من فيتامين "ج" بالإضافة إلى البوتاسيوم والألياف*
* التي تعمل على تخفيض نسبة الكوليسترول بالدم وتعتبر مفيدة أيضا لنعومة الشعر *
*ونضارة الوجه.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*إقالة جنرال أمريكي بسلاح الصواريخ النووية لعلاقاته النسائية والعربده مع نساء روسيات.*






​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى من تواجدها بمنطقة الهرم، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، 
تحسباً لخروج تظاهرات عناصر الإخوان إلى الشارع الرئيسى.

وفى السياق ذاته، تمركزت أكثر من 8 عربات حاملة للجنود وسيارتا إطفاء تابعتان لوزارة الداخلية وثلاث سيارات إسعاف أمام مبنى المحافظة بالهرم.

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

يسود غداً السبت طقس معتدل شمالاً حتى شمال الصعيد مائل للدفء على جنوب الصعيد وجنوب سيناء نهارًا، شديد البرودة ليلاً على جميع أنحاء الجمهورية.

وأكد خبراء الأرصاد أن الرؤية تقل فى الشبورة المائية صباحًا شمالاً، تمتد حتى شمال الصعيد، كما تظهر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة شمالاً يصاحبها سقوط الأمطار الخفيفة على السواحل الشمالية.

وستكون الرياح أغلبها شمالية شرقية معتدلة تنشط على مناطق من شمال الصعيد وجنوب سيناء وعلى خليج السويس والبحر الأحمر، مما يؤدى لاضطراب الملاحة البحرية هناك.​*
" الفجــــــــر "​*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

كشف مصدر سيادى بمحافظة شمال سيناء عن أن الحملات الأمنية بسيناء حرمت العناصر الإرهابية من 
الدعم المادى واللوجستى، بعد أن قضت على معظم الأنفاق التي كانت تستغل في أعمال التسلل والتهريب بمنطقة رفح.

وأضاف أن قوات الأمن وجهت عدة ضربات للعناصر الداعمة ماديا ولوجستيا للتنظيمات الإرهابية، واتخذت الإجراءات
 القانونية حيالهم، مما أثر على الكفاءة القتالية للإرهابيين نظرا لقلة التمويل والذخائر وعدم إمكانية تعويضها.

وأوضح المصدر أن هذه العناصر لجأت لأعمال التفجيرات والعربات المفخخة لتعويض قلة الذخائر
مستغلين مخلفات الحروب في سيناء والحصول على المادة المتفجرة منها.​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

تغيب  يوسف القرضاوى، عن خطبة الجمعة بمسجد عمر بن الخطاب بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة 
والتى اعتاد فيها، على التحريض ضد مصر والجيش والشرطة عقب عزل الدكتور محمد مرسى بعد ثورة 30 يونيو.
وذكر الموقع الرسمى للشيخ القرضاوى، أنه سيجرى حوارا عبر فضائية "رابعة" فى افتتاح
 بثها الرسمى من تركيا اليوم الجمعة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

خرجت منذ قليل، مسيرة تضم العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، من مسجد السلام بالحي العاشر.
في الوقت نفسه إنطلقت قوات الأمن إلى الحي الثامن حيث يتحرك مجموعة من أنصار الإخوان أمام السراج مول بمدينة نصر، الجدير بالذكر أن تحالف دعم المعزول قد دعا إلي اسبوع للتظاهر اعتراضا علي إحالة مرسي وقيادات الإخوان للجنايات بتهمة التخابر.​
*بوابة الفجر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هددت كوريا الشمالية، الجمعة، بشن هجوم "صاعق ودون إخطار مسبق" على جارتها الجنوبية، على خلفية تظاهرات شهدتها شوارع سيؤول ضد نظام بيونغ يانغ الذي يعاني من العزلة الأسبوع الماضي.

*" الفــــــــجر"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

واصلت قوات الأمن المركزى مطاردة عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بشارع الهرم الرئيسى، 
وذلك بعد تفريقهم من شارع خاتم المرسلين بالعمرانية.
وفى السياق ذاته، شهد شارع الهرم الرئيسى حالة من الارتباك المرورى



​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل..الإخوان يخطفون شقيق مصور "الأسبوع" بعرب حلوان بسبب صورة "السيسي"..وبكري يناشد الأمن التحرك*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​*أهالي المعادي يلقون "المياه الملوثة" علي الإخوان..والمتظاهرين يعودون لـ"البساتين**"*​ ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*شهد كوبري 15 مايو شلل مروري ، وتكدس للسيارات ، بسبب اشتباكات *​

*بين قوات الأمن و أنصار جماعة الإخوان بشارع أحمد عرابي بحي المهندسين* 
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

أضرم محتجون النار في سيارة شرطة، اليوم الجمعة، بحي المهندسين، غربي القاهرة، خلال مسيرة احتجاجية لأنصار الرئيس المصري المعزول محمد مرسي، ضمن فعاليات حملت عنوان "دستورنا 2012".
في الوقت نفسه شهدت المهندسين حالة من الكر والفر بين الطرفين، نتيجة إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع، والحجارة، بينما أكد شهود عيان سماع صوت رصاص حي.

* بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

أفادت تقارير صحفية أن أنباء تفيد استشهاد ضابط ومجند في اشتباكات بين 
الجيش ومسلحين عند قريتي المقاطعة والمهدية بشمال سيناء.​
* بوابة الفجر*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

داهمت قوة أمنية من مديرية أمن الجيزة، ومجموعات قتالية، منزل مسجل شقى خطر بالصف، 
مشهور عنه البلطجة وفرض الإتاوات على أصحاب مصانع الطوب، وتم القبض عليه 
بعد تبادل لإطلاق الرصاص مع الشرطة.



​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ابتكر طالب أمريكي قميصاً مضاداً للماء يمكن أن يسكب عليه مختلف أنواع السوائل والمشروبات دون أن يتعرض للبلل، ولا يحتاج إلى الغسيل والتنظيف بالطرق العادية بحسب ما أوردت صحيفة دايلي ميل البريطانية.

وصمم الطالب الجامعي باتيل من ولاية فرانسيسكو القميص المضاد للماء من مادة البوليستر المعالجة بمواد كيماوية خاصة تمنع تسرب الماء والمشروبات الغازية والعصائر والكتشب والحليب والحبر وغيرها من السوائل إلى داخلها.​**
وأكد باتيل أنه اعتمد على تكنولوجيا النانو للحصول على نسيج من الألياف على المستوى المجهري، حتى لا تكون جزيئات السائل قادرة على لمس النسيج بسبب طبقة الهواء المجهرية التي تفصل بينهما.​

ومن المقرر طرح القميص للبيع على موقع "كيك ستار" الإلكتروني تحت اسم "سيليك" بسعر لا يتجاوز 40 دولار اعتباراً من شهر مايو القادم بعد أن حققت الحملة التسويقية له والتي تنتهي في 26 يناير القادم أكثر من 20 ألف دولار.​*
*وكالات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يشعلون النار بإطارات السيارات بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر*
*




*
*تصاعد الدخان بشكل كثيف فى شارع مصطفى النحاس، بمدينة نصر، وذلك بعد إشعال عناصر جماعة الإخوان،*
*إطارات السيارات أثناء الاشتباك مع قوات الأمن المركزى.*​

*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*فضيحة الفساد ضمن صراع مع حليف قديم..

ن.تايمز: الانقسامات تضرب حكومة "أردوغان"
​




اعتبرت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" الأمريكية أن فضيحة الفساد التي تقترب شيئا فشيئا من رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان حاليا لا تهدد فقط حكمه بل كشفت انقساما يتفاقم بينه وبين حليف سابق ويمزق الحكومة.
وأوضحت الصحيفة أن هذا الحليف هو الداعية التركي فتح الله غولن المقيم في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية والذي ينتمي إلى نوع من الإسلام الصوفي، ويقال إن أتباعه يشغلون مناصب هامة في الحكومة التركية بما في ذلك الشرطة والقضاء وكذلك التعليم ووسائل الإعلام والتجارة.
الوفد​​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*فضل شاكر يغنى للمسيح "إن المسيح مباركٌ" **





بعد أن أعلن المطرب اللبنانى المعتزل فضل شاكر اعتزال الغناء العام الماضي، وإعلان انضمامه للجماعات الجهادية، واختفى منذ عدة أشهر بعد صدر عليه حكم غيابي بالسجن لمدة عام، بعد ما نشر فيديو اعترف فيه بقتل اثنين من جنود الجيش اللبناني، طرح المطرب اللبنانى المعتزل أغنية جديدة عبر قناته الخاصة على موقع "يوتيوب" بعنوان "إن المسيح مباركٌ".

الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*"القضاة" حسم موقفه بشطب "أعضاء تيار الاستقلال*

*أكد المستشار "أحمد الأدهم" الفائز بعضوية مجلس إدارة نادي القضاة بالتزكية أن العملية الانتخابية التي جرت في نادي القضاة مرت بسلام وهو ما يعكس مدى تلاحم القضاة وقدرتهم على التوافق.
وأضاف الأدهم  أن الانتخابات حسمت موقفها من البداية من خلال شطب عضوية قضاة من أجل مصر من نادي القضاة لأنهم كانوا يريدون أن يسيطروا علي الإدارة .
الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل: سماع صوت رصاص حي في اشتباكات "المهندسين"*​*





وقعت اشتباكات منذ قليل، بين الأمن والإخوان بمنطقة المهندسين، مما دفع قوات الأمن لإطلاق الغاز المسيل علي المتظاهرين لفتح الميدان.
فيما سمع أهالي المنطقة صوت طلقات رصاص حي في الهواء، أثناء حالات الكر والفر بين الطرفين، بينما تغلق قوات الجيش ميدان مصطفى محمود تحسباً لمظاهرات المحظورة.

 بوابة الفجر​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*وثائق سرية إسرائيلية تكشف فشل الموساد في تجنيد مانديلا لخدمة الصهيونية

*​*





كشفت وثائق إسرائيلية سرية جديدة اليوم "الجمعة"، عن فشل محاولة وكالة الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية (الموساد) في استقطاب الزعيم الجنوب إفريقي الراحل نيلسون مانديلا لخدمة الصهيونية من خلال مساعدته بالأسلحة والتدريب على الأعمال التخريبية عام 1962 وقت وجوده في إثيوبيا.​​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان يحرقون سيارة شرطة بالمريوطية 
*

*



*
*قام عدد من المتظاهرين الداعمين لجماعة الإخوان خلال مسيرة الهرم بحرق سيارة شرطة عند منطقة المريوطية.

**الوطن*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

قال اللواء هاني عبد اللطيف، المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الداخلية، إن ضابطا بقسم شرطة النزهة أصيب بطلقات خرطوش، اليوم، خلال الاشتباكات التي وقعت بمنطقة جسر السويس.
وأضاف أن الرائد أحمد لطفي، يخضع الآن لعلاج من طلقات الخرطوش التي أصيب بها خلال مواجهات تمت بين عناصر تنظيم الإخوان وقوات الأمن.

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

احتجزت السلطات القطرية، الدكتور نبيل شرف الدين، الكاتب الصحفي خلال مغادرته قطر عبر مطار الدوحة أمس الخميس.
ويروي شرف الدين على حسابه الشخصي بتويتر تفاصيل احتجازه والاعتداء عليه:
تعرضت للاعتداء بالسب والضرب من مباحث قطر ولولا تدخل أجهزة سيادية لحبسوني ولفقوا لي قضية (١)
لدى ختم جوازي اصطحبني شخص قطري لغرفة ووجدت ٤ آخرين وحين سألت عن هويتهم وماذا يريدون صفعني أحدهم فاتصلت بشخصية مهمة وأبلغته بما يحدث لي (٢)
ظلوا يسبوني ويصفعوني وأنا أحاول الاتصال فلم أتمكن إلا من مكالمة حازم عبدالعظيم وخطفوا مني الهاتف وسحلوني وضربوني بالعقال وهددوني بالحبس (٣)
كانوا يرتدون جلباب وليس يونفورم وسبني كبيرهم بأقذع الألفاظ وهددني بتلفيق قضية وقال سنعلمك يا كلب كيف تتحدث عن أسيادك وأخذوا كل متعلقاتي (٤)
بعدما أشبعوني ضرب وسب حبسوني في الغرفة ٥ ساعات مرت كأنها دهر وأصرخ حتى جاء شاب وخلفه ناس كثير يأتمرون بأمره وسألني عما حدث كأنه لا يعلم (٥)
قلت له انت تعرف كل شئ فلكمني شخص أسود كان خلفه فنهره وطرد الجميع وانفرد بي وقال سنتركك تغادر لكن تأدب في الحديث عن أسيادك وتركني محبوسا (٦)
أخيرا جاء شخص لم يحدثني مطلقا وأعطاني متعلقاتي وهاتفني مسئول بجهة سيادية بمصر وقال لولا تدخلهم لكانوا لفقوا لي قضية
والتفاصيل سأرويها لاحقا​ 
الحمد لله عدت بسلام وأشكر جيشنا العظيم والأجهزة السيادية أنقذوني من فخ دنئ لم أكن أتوقعه
طبعا قطر ستنفي لكن لكل حادث حديث
ولن تتخلى مصر عني
أشكركم جميعا على الاهتمام واعتذر لمن نصحني ولم استمع لنصيحته
لم أكن أتوقع أن تتصرف دولة بطريقة العصابات
والحمد لله فمصر لا تتخلى عن أبنائها​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

أطلق أنصار *الاخوان* المسلمين الخرطوش على قوات الامن المتواجدة خلف قصر القبة مما دفع الشرطة الى إطلاق طلقات تحذيرية لتفرقة المتظاهرين وسط كر وفر فى الشوارع الجانبية.

وكانت مسيرة *الإخوان* قد وصلت من الزيتون إلى قصر القبة وذلك لحث المواطنين على مقاطعة الاستفتاء على*الدستور* ضمن فاعليات جمعة "دستورنا.. *دستور* 2012".

وكثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بمحيط قصر القبة حيث نشرت الحواجز الحديدية والأسلاك الشائكة، ودفعت بـ3 مدرعات و4 سيارات امن مركزي تحسباً لنشوب اشتباكات خلال التظاهرة.

*البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

وقعت منذ قليل، اشتباكات بين الأهالي والإخوان بمنطقة ترب اليهود بالبساتين، علي خلفية هتاف انصار المعزول ضد الجيش، والتعدي علي سائق توك توك والتسبب في تكدس مروري.

حيث أطلق أنصار المحظورة الشماريخ علي الأهالي مما تسبب في حالة من الكر والفر بين الطرفين، بينما تحاول قوات الامن ملاحقة الإخوان في الشوارع الداخلية، بمساعدة الأهالي.​
* بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*استشهاد مجند وإصابة 7 آخرين وطفلة باشتباكات مع إرهابيين بشمال سيناء*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*إسلاميون ينشئون حساب مزيف للأنبا بولا للتحريض ضد الكنيسة والأقباط*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الداخلية": السيطرة على أحداث مدينة نصر وضبط 19 من مثيرى الشغب*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل| قوات الأمن تفرق مظاهرة للإخوان بالإسماعيلية وتلقي القبض على 4 منهم*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*تركيا التى تتشدق بالأخوان المسلمون مليئة بالفساد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد وزير الخارجية الروسي سيرغي لافروف إن الغرب بدأ يدرك أن بقاء بشار الأسد على رأس السلطة ليس بالأمر الخطر مثلما لو سيطر عليها الإرهابيون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*أشعل عدد من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المحظورة النار بالباب الخلفي لقصر القبة عقب وصول مسيرة المطرية والزيتون لمحيط القصر.*

*وألقى المتظاهرون الشماريخ داخل حديقة القصر الخلفية.. الأمر الذى أدى لاشتعال النيران باب القصر وسط اختفاء لسيارات الحماية المدنية.*

*من جانبها قامت قوات الأمن باستخدام قنابل الغاز لتفرقهم وإبعادهم من أمام الأبواب الرئيسية للقصر، ومحاولة محاصرتهم بالشوارع الجانبية.*

*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*هاجم أنصار "محمد مرسي" بمسيرة حلمية الزيتون حزب النور والقيادي السلفي "ياسر برهامي"،*
* حيث رددوا العديد من الهتافات المسيئة للحزب منها*


*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يلقون المولوتوف على قسم السويس والأهالى يتصدون لهم*

الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 -17:38


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترحيل جثمان الروائى محمد حسين بهنس لدفنه فى السودان*



*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: إصابة 5 ضباط و3 مجندين وضبط 3 إخوان بأحداث جسر السويس*​

الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:30
*أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أن الأجهزة الأمنية تمكنت من القبض على 3 أشخاص من عناصر الجماعة*​

*اليوم السابع* ​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يطارد الإخوان أمام منزل على جمعة بأكتوبر وشهود: حطموا 15 سيارة*

الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:27

*اليوم السابع* ​

​​Obviousely, Acknowleged with the reaction ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى : استشهاد جنديين وإصابة 8 ومقتل 3 إرهابيين بسيناء*

الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:06

*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات فى "الطالبية" بين عناصر الإخوان وقوات الأمن*

*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط 17 إخوانياً بتهمة التحريض على العنف خلال تظاهرهم بدمياط الجديدة*

الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 -16:42

*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الداخلية": السيطرة على أحداث مدينة نصر وضبط 19 من مثيرى الشغب*

الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 

*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​
*"إعدام" 12 مسلماً بلا محاكمة فى جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى*​​
*الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 -*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*المؤشرات الاولية لانتخابات القضاة تؤكد فوز قائمة الزند*

الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 –

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*عناصر الإخوان يقطعون الطريق أعلى الكوبرى الدائرى بالهرم*​


الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013​ 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*إسرائيل أحبطت 80 عملية لحماس فى الضفة الغربية خلال عامين *​​​​


الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر ​​

*اليوم السابع*
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفاة طفل سورى نتيجة البرد فى مخيم شمال سوريا*​


الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:53​​

*اليوم السابع*
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

نفذت السلطات السعودية، اليوم الجمعة، حكم الإعدام الصادر فى حق أحد 
السعوديين، بعد أن أدين بتهريب كمية كبيرة من الحبوب المحظورة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*"سكاى نيوز" : مقتل فلسطينى بنيران الجيش الإسرائيلى شمال غزة*


الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​*نصر الله يستنكر وصف حزبه بـ"التكفيرى الإيرانى"*​​الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​*قناة إسرائيلية : إطلاق صاروخ من غزة تجاه مستوطنة "شاعر هنيجف" *​الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:38​​
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*استياء إعلامى وجماهيرى من "سخرية" هولاند من الجزائر*​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الألمانية: مسلحون تكفيريون يخطفون جثة مجند ويمثلون بها بشمال سيناء *

الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:31
قام مسلحون تكفيريون بخطف جثة مجند لقى حتفه فى الاشتباكات بين الجيش والمسلحين فى 
قرية المهدية جنوب رفح بشمال سيناء، حسبما أفاد شهود عيان ومسئول أمنى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*إعلان اندماج حزبى "الجبهة الديمقراطية" و"المصريين الأحرار"..غدا*

الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 -

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

أكد مصدر أمني بقطاع الأمن الوطني، في تصريح خاص لـ"فيتو" اليوم الجمعة، أن مقتل الإرهابي سعيد الشحات عبد الله، الذي فجر نفسه أمس الخميس، عقب محاصرة قوات الأمن لمسكنه بمنطقة المرج، كشف عن انضمام المتهم لخلية إرهابية تطلق على نفسها أنصار بيت المقدس، وهي مسئولة عن عدد من التفجيرات التي حدثت موخرا.. مؤكدا أن هناك جهودا مضنية تبذلها الأجهزة الأمنية في الوقت الحالي لضبط باقي أفراد الخلية الإرهابية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

قال مدير أمن المنوفية، إن القوات تمكنت من تفريق مسيرة لجماعة الإخوان بمدينة شبين الكوم مساء اليوم، ضمت نحو 200 شخص أمام مستشفى "المواساة" بالبر الشرقي بقنابل الغاز وخراطيم المياه، وإلقاء القبض على 12 من المشاركين فيها من بينهم خمس فتيات، تطبيقًا لقانون التظاهر.​ 
وأكد مدير الأمن أن المقبوض عليهم عُثر بحوزتهم على أربع زجاجات مولوتوف شديد الانفجار مكون من خل مركز وكربونات، بالإضافة إلى أقنعة ومنشورات، وتم ضبطهم بتهم تعطيل حركة المرور وحيازة مواد مشتعلة وإطلاق الشماريخ وتكدير السلم العام ومحاولة الاعتداء على قوات الأمن.​

*الوطن*​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*أيوة كدة!! الله عليك يا سيسي: ‫#‏الجيش‬ . . الفريق السيسي يطلب حصراً لأطفال الشوارع لإلحاقهم بالمدارس الفنية العسكرية.  أمر الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي النائب  الأول لرئيس الوزراء القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج  الحربي بسرعة حصر أعداد أطفال الشوارع علي كافة أنحاء جمهورية مصر العربية  من كافة مصادرها ومن المنظمات والجمعيات التي تمتلك نسباً أولية وكشوفاً  لأطفال الشوارع إستعداداً لدفعهم للمدارس الفنية العسكرية في خطوة لإحتواء  هذة الأزمة في مصر وإخراج جيل قادر عاي التكيف علي متطلبات المجتمع بألا  يكون عالة علية بل بأن يكون فرداً منتجاً ومساهما في تقدم مصر.  صوت الجيش المصري | الصفحة الرسمية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

رصدت الاجهزة السيادية قيام اسرائيل بتفعيل منظومة الكترونية داخل مياه البحر المتوسط بمحاذاة حدودها مع مصر 
وتضم المنظومة غواصات تجسس صغيرة الحجم تعمل بدون قائد من النوع الشبح انتجتها شركات امريكية
تسمى “شركة اطلس الكترونيك وشركة سى فوكس” وصممت للتجسس على الاتصالات العسكرية 
البحرية المشفره . كذلك التصنت على كافة الكابلات البحرية بأنواعها والتجسس
على خطوط الشحن التجارية البحرية ومراقبة حدود الدول العربية المطلة 
على البحر المتوسط وزودت بنظام عسكرى متكامل لعمل تشويش
على القطع البحرية المصرية المصرية وعمل نظام سرى
يسمى ” العنكبوت” يمكنه تضليل نظم الملاحة
البحرية المصرية

*




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

تواصلت الاشتباكات العنيفة بين الحملة العسكرية والعناصر الإرهابية بجماعة 
أنصار بيت المقدس، جنوب مدينة الشيخ زويد بشمال سيناء.​

وقالت المصادر، أن 4 طائرات حربية تقوم بملاحقة العناصر الإرهابية بقرى
المهدية والجورة، جنوب مدينتي الشيخ زويد ورفح، بجانب المداهمات 
البرية التي تقوم بها القوات بعدة أماكن.​ 
الاشتباكات أسفرت حتى الآن، عن استشهاد مجندين وإصابة 7 آخرين ومواطنة،
بجانب مقتل 4 عناصر تكفيرية وإصابة عدد آخر من أنصار بيت المقدس، 
برصاص قوات الجيش.​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*نصر الله يتوعد بالانتقام من إسرائيل لمقتل أحد قادته* 
*




* 
*تعهد الأمين العام لجماعة حزب الله اللبنانية حسن نصر الله اليوم، بالانتقام من إسرائيل *
*لمقتل قائد كبير في الجماعة في بيروت في وقت سابق هذا الشهر.*

*وقتل حسان اللقيس الذي قاتل في الحرب الأهلية السورية لصالح الميليشيا اللبنانية *
*الشيعية رميا بالرصاص أمام منزله في الرابع من ديسمبر*

*الـوطــــــن*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*أوباما يعلن نشر قوات أمريكية بجنوب السودان*​

*



*
*أعلن الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما اليوم الجمعة عن نشر قوات أمريكية في جنوب السودان ،*
*لحماية السفارة والرعايا الأمريكيين هناك .*
*وقال اوباما في رسالة بعث بها إلى الكونجرس "إنه على الرغم من أن تلك*
*القوات التي يصل قوامها 45 من القوات المقاتلة تهدف الى حماية الممتلكات *
*والرعايا الأمريكيين الا انها ستظل مرابطة في جنوب السودان ، إذا احتاج الأمر" .*

*الـــوفــــــد*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*إجراء أول عملية لزراعة قلب صناعي بفرنسا والعالم​
أجريت اليوم الجمعة بباريس أول عملية جراحية لزراعة قلب صناعى لمريض يعانى من 
قصور بالقلب ، وذلك من قبل فريق طبى بمستشفى جورج بومبيدو بالعاصمة الفرنسية.
وأعلنت شركة "كارما" الفرنسية المصنعة للقلب الإصطناعى أن العملية جرت بشكل "مرض" .. 
مشيرة إلى أن المريض يوجد حاليا بوحدة العناية المركزة تحت الملاحظة ، وهو منتبه 
وتفاعل مع عائلته .. مذكرة بأن هذه العملية هى الأولى من نوعها عالميا .

الـــوفـــــــد​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*..عبد الحفيظ : غياب أبو تريكة كان سبب في خسارة الأهلى أمام مونتيري*​


*الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:50*​​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساعد الفريق : شفيق يخطط لوضع كامل طاقته فى بناء حزبه الجديد*
​​
*اليوم السابع*
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*واشنطن بوست : على أمريكا أن تدرك أن تقدم مصر **وازدهارها سيستغرق سنوات وليس أشهرا*​​​


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*التليجراف : مسئول أمريكى : تم استبعاد السعودية من دبلوماسية إيران والنتائج خدمت الرياض*​

*واعترف المسئول الأمريكى، بأن السعودية كانت غير راضية تماما عن المفاوضات الأمريكية مع إيران، *​
*والتى أدت إلى التوصل إلى الاتفاق المؤقت التاريخى الشهر الماضى، لأنها لم تكن مشاركة فيها، *​​

*لكن الحقيقة أن أمريكا وإيران كانتا تجريان محادثات سرية حتى داخل الإدارة الأمريكية.*
​​
*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*إيكونوميست:العنف سيخرج عن السيطرة فى جنوب السودان وتدهور صحة سلفا كير أثر على حكمه.*​

*توقعت المجلة البريطانية، أن يخرج العنف الذى يشهده جنوب السودان حاليا عن نطاق السيطرة.*​


*اليوم السابع*
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*
الإندبندنت : حديقة الحيوان بالجيزة جحيم للحيوانات*​*اليوم  السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

​*اغتيال مسئول بإدارة استخبارات بنغازى بمدينة درنة شرق ليبيا *​

لقى المكلف بإدارة فرع استخبارات بنغازى العقيد فتح الله القزيرى، حتفه على أيدى مجهولين 
فى مدينة درنة شرق ليبيا، حيث ذكرت وكالة أنباء "التضامن الليبية" المستقلة

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجلس الأمن يدين مقتل جنود أونميس والمدنيين فى جنوب السودان*
 
أعرب أعضاء مجلس الأمن الدولى عن بالغ القلق إزاء التدهور السريع للأوضاع الأمنية والأزمة
الإنسانية الناجمة عن النزاع السياسى بين الزعماء السياسيين فى جنوب السودان.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس مجلس الأمن يحذر من تحول الأزمة فى جنوب السودان إلى حرب أهلية*
 
أكد رئيس مجلس الأمن الدولى السفير "جيرارد آرو"، مندوب فرنسا الدائم لدى الأمم المتحدة، 
الذى تتولى بلاده رئاسة أعمال المجلس لشهر ديسمبر الحالى، أن هناك معلومات عديدة 
لا تزال غير واضحة بشأن حقيقة الموقف الحالى فى جنوب السودان.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*نائب بتيار المستقبل : نصر الله أعلن الحرب على قوى 14 آذار*
 
اعتبر النائب أحمد فتفت عضو كتلة تيار "المستقبل" أن "خطاب الأمين العام لحزب 
الله حسن نصر الله الأخير هو عملياً إعلان حرب على قوى 14 آذار".


*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

​*ألمانيا تشارك فى مؤتمر جنيف 2 للسلام فى سورية*
 
قال الأخضر الإبراهيمى مبعوث السلام الأممى إلى سوريا عن مشاركة ألمانيا رسميا فى
مؤتمر جنيف 2، حيث صرح بذلك عقب جولة من المشاورات

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإبراهيمى : الوفد السورى مستعد للمحادثات والمعارضة لم تحدد أسماء موفديها*
 
قال الأخضر الإبراهيمى المبعوث الدولى إلى سورية اليوم الجمعة، إن الحكومة السورية أخبرت 
منظمة الأمم المتحدة بأنها شكلت وفدا للمشاركة فى محادثات السلام فى يناير المقبل 
فى سويسرا، لكن المعارضة لا تزال غير مستعدة لتحديد أسماء موفديها

*اليوم السابع*
​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*إطلاق صاروخ من غزة على جنوبى إسرائيل*​

أفادت وسائل إعلام إسرائيلية بأن "مجموعة فلسطينية أطلقت، مساء الجمعة، 
صاروخا من قطاع غزة باتجاه الأراضى الإسرائيلية"​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجربا : وفدان كرديان سيشاركان فى "جنيف2"*​​
أعلن رئيس الائتلاف السورى المعارض أحمد الجربا من أربيل شمالى العراق، أن أكراد 
سوريا سيشاركون فى "جنيف 2" ضمن وفدين الأول مع المعارضة والثانى مع حكومة دمشق.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

​*رئيس جنوب السودان سلفاكير ونائبه السابق يعدان بإجراء حوار*
 
وعد رئيس جنوب السودان سلفاكير ونائبه السابق ورياك مشار بإجراء حوار غير مشروط

*اليوم السابع*

​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*متمردون يستولون على بعض حقول النفط فى جنوب السودان*

تردد أن متمردين مسلحين سيطروا على بعض حقول النفط فى جنوب السودان الجمعة، ما يثير 
تساؤلات بشأن فترة تدفق النفط، وما إذا كان السودان سيدخل على خط الصراع.

*اليوم السابع*
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*المعارضة السورية تنجح فى السيطرة على مستشفى "الكندى" بحلب*
 
نجحت المعارضة المسلحة السورية، فى السيطرة على مستشفى "الكندى" بمدينة حلب، التى 

كانت تحاصرها منذ عام، وكانت تستخدمها قوات النظام السورى كمقر لها.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الهجرة غير الشرعية ببنالوت الليبية تلقى القبض على 11 مهاجراً غير شرعى*
 
تمكن مكتب الهجرة غير الشرعية بمدينة بنالوت الليبية من توقيف 11 مهاجراً 
غير شرعى من جنسيات أفريقية مختلفة.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمريكا: هجوم لطائرة بدون طيار هذا الشهر استهدف قياديا من القاعدة*
قال مسئولون أمريكيون ويمنيون، إن المستهدف فى هجوم طائرة بلا طيار فى اليمن وقع يوم الثانى عشر ديسمبر،
كان القيادى المدبر للمؤامرة التى أدت إلى إغلاق تسع عشرة بعثة دبلوماسية أمريكية فى أفريقيا 
والشرق الأوسط فى وقت سابق هذا العام.
 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصليب الأحمر: مقتل 29 شخصا فى تجدد لأعمال العنف فى بانجى*​قال الصليب الأحمر الدولى، إن نحو 29 شخصًا قتلوا فى تجدد لأعمال العنف، 
فى بانجى عاصمة جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش السودانى يؤكد تحرير مناطق بجنوب كردفان من أيدى المتمردين*​تمكنت القوات المسلحة السودانية، من تحرير منطقة "أبو الحسن" بولاية جنوب كردفان، التى تمثل قيادة ورئاسة العمليات للجبهة الثورية المتمردة.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمم المتحدة تمنح فلسطين السيادة الدائمة على مواردها الطبيعية*
اعتمدت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة، وبأغلبية ساحقة، اليوم الجمعة، مشروع قرار بعنوان "السيادة الدائمة للشعب
الفلسطينى فى الأرض الفلسطينية المحتلة، بما فيها القدس، وللسكان العرب فى الجولان السورى المحتل
على مواردهم الطبيعية".

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة أربعة من عناصر الشرطة العراقية فى انفجار قنبلة بالسليمانية*​​أفاد مصدر فى شرطة محافظة السليمانية بإقليم كردستان العراق، أمس، بأن أربعة من عناصر الشرطة وعدد ​من المدنيين أصيبوا بجروح، إثر انفجار عبوة ناسفة غربى المحافظة التى تبعد بنحو 364 كم ​شمال العاصمة بغداد.​​
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*إماراتيون يتبرعون بـ 18 مليون دولار لإغاثة اللاجئين السوريين من البرد*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:00
ارتفع، أمس الجمعة، حصيلة حملة تبرعات تم إطلاقها فى الإمارات، انطلقت يوم الخميس الماضى

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسلحون يفجرون منزلين غربى كركوك ويقتلون 7 أشخاص بينهم امرأة*
السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:25

أفاد مصدر فى شرطة محافظة كركوك أمس بأن مسلحين مجهولين فجروا منزلين بعد أن قاموا بإخراج ساكنيهما وهم 6 أشخاص وامرأة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة خمسة من عناصر الشرطة فى انفجار قنبلة جنوبى اليمن*​

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:10

*اليوم السابع*
​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*ليبيا تتعاقد مع شركات تركية وإيطالية لترميم المعالم التاريخية بطرابلس*​​
السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:11​​
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*94 قتيلا حصيلة العمليات العسكرية بسوريا أمس بينهم 16 طفلا وسيدة*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 03:24​​
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*حزب العمال فى الجزائر يطالب بانتخابات رئاسية دون تدخل أجنبى*
السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:33

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*بريطانيا تعرب عن خيبة أملها لإخفاق مجلس الأمن بإصدار بيان حول سوريا*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 05:20​أعرب مندوب بريطانيا الدائم لدى الأمم المتحدة السفير ليال جرانت أمس، عن شعور بلاده بخيبة الأمل​ إزاء فشل مجلس الأمن الدولى فى إصدار بيان بشأن الهجمات المروعة، التى وقعت فى مدينة حلب السورية.​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاتحاد الأوروبى يعرب عن قلقه من اقتحام الأمن للمنظمات غير الحكومية*​أعرب الاتحاد الأوروبى عن قلقه إزاء أنباء اقتحام مكاتب المنظمات غير ​الحكومية، لافتا إلى أنه يراقب الوضع عن كثب.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*قيادى بفتح : *
*حركة حماس تحتفظ بغزة كولاية حصرية للإخوان "الفاشلين"*

شن عضو اللجنة المركزية لحركة فتح سلطان أبو العينين هجوما 
على قيادة حركة حماس.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*هيكل : الأسد سيرشح نفسه وسينجح والحرب فى سوريا لن تنتهى*​
قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إن الرئيس السورى بشار الأسد سيرشح نفسه للرئاسة وسينجح​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*هيكل: السيسى حائر فى قرار الترشح للرئاسة ويعز عليه خلع الزى العسكرى*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:13​قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إن الفريق أول "عبد الفتاح السيسى"، وزير الدفاع، ​يواجه مأزقاً شديداً للغاية حول قرار ترشحه للرئاسة، ​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*انفجار عبوة ناسفة على طريق جنوب العريش قرب مدرعة عسكرية*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:17​فشلت محاولة إرهابية لتفجير مدرعة جنوب مدينة العريش مساء أمس الجمعة، وقال مصدر​ مسئول: إن مجهولين وضعوا عبوة ناسفة على طريق مدرعة أثناء سيرها جنوب العريش​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*هيكل: استثمارات الإخوان بالخليج تقارب الـ12 بليون دولار*​

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:19​​
قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إن الإخوان رصدوا 10 ملايين جنيه إسترلينى
لملاحقة مسئولين مصريين أمام محكمة الجنايات الدولية، مضيفاً أن المحامين ذهبوا إلى إنجلترا​ 
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*مقتل مواطن وإصابة 3 خلال مطاردة قوات الأمن لعناصر تكفيرية برفح*​

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:45​​
نشبت مساء أمس الجمعة، اشتباكات مسلحة بين قوات الأمن 
المرابطة فى سيناء والخارجين عن القانون​ 
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*شباب الإخوان يحاولون تحطيم سيارة نادر بكار أمام أحد مطاعم المنوفية*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:00​اعترض مجموعة من شباب الإخوان بقويسنا بمحافظة المنوفية، نادر بكار مساعد رئيس حزب النور لشئون الإعلام​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*"التعليم": المعلمون لن يشاركوا فى أعمال الاستفتاء بسبب الامتحانات*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:19​أكد الدكتور محمود أبو النصر وزير التربية والتعليم، أن المعلمين لن يشاركوا فى أعمال ​الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية منتصف يناير المقبل.​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

​*بالصور.. حفل "كمل جميلك" لتنشيط السياحة بشرم الشيخ بحضور المحافظ*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:35
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

​*الأناضول: نقل عصام الحداد مستشار مرسى لسجن العقرب.. ومصدر أمنى ينفى*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:46​*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

* الجيش يحبط عملية تهريب 60 طن بضائع مستوردة ببورسعيد*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:22​نجحت قوات الجيش بقطاع تأمين بورسعيد منذ قليل من إحباط 
عملية تهريب بمنطقة الرسوة جنوب بورسعيد، 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*إزالة جميع المخالفات والتجاوزات على الشواطئ بالإسكندرية*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:24​أعلنت الإدارة المركزية للسياحة والمصايف، عن أنها وبمعاونة شرطة ​المرافق وحى شرق، قد قامت بأزاله  جميع  المخالفات​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

​*الأقصر تبدأ الاحتفال بتعامد الشمس على معبد الكرنك*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:03​بدأت محافظة الأقصر، صباح اليوم السبت، الاحتفال بالحدث الأثرى 
والفلكى الأبرز والأهم على خريطة الأحداث السياحية.التفاصيل
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*أسرة "الجيزاوى" تطالب الرئاسة اليوم بالتدخل للإفراج عنه*​السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:03​تنظم أسرة المحامى المصرى أحمد الجيزاوى، مؤتمراً صحفياً ظهر اليوم السبت، 
بمقر جبهة طريق الثورة "ثوار"، لمطالبة رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت عدلى منصور 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

​*هيكل: تدخل حزب الله فى "القصير" كان دفاعاً عن النفس*​قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إنه كان يجب أن يتدخل الأمين العام لحزب الله​ حسن نصر الله فى القصير بسوريا، لأنه كان فى موضع الدفاع عن النفس​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*سطو مسلح على محل مجوهرات ببيلا فى كفر الشيخ وسرقته بالكامل*​الجمعة، 20 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:34​تعرض محل إسكندر واصف للمجوهرات بشارع الثورة ببيلا بمحافظة كفر الشيخ ​سطو مسلح من قبل أربع شباب ملثمين يحملون بنادق آلية​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الأوقاف : سأقطع الأيادى التى تمتد على صناديق النذور بالمساجد*​

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:22
قال الدكتور محمد مختار جمعة وزير الأوقاف الوزارة، إننى سوف أقطع الأيدى التى تمتد 
إلى صناديق النذور بالمساجد، لافتا إلى أن منظومة الزكاة تحتاج إلى إعادة تنظيم وإنه 
توصل لاتفاق مع مجموعة من الوزراء على إنشاء هيئة مستقلة.​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*حجز 14 إخوانيا بينهم سوريان فى اشتباكات الألف مسكن لورود التحريات*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:55

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*التموين: مخزون القمح المخصص لإنتاج الخبز المدعم يكفى حتى نهاية مارس*
السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:49
أكد الدكتور محمد أبو شادى، وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، أن الاحتياطى الاستراتيجى
من القمح المخصص لإنتاج الخبز المدعم والطباقى يكفى حتى نهاية شهر مارس المقبل​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

قررت الدائرة السابعة بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى، برئاسة المستشار حسونة توفيق، نائب رئيس مجلس 
الدولة، اليوم السبت، إحالة الدعوى التى أقامها طارق محمود المحامى، والتى طالب فيها
 بوقف بث وإغلاق قناة الحافظ نهائيًا، وتأييد قرار غلق القناة الصادر فى 3 يوليو 
لهيئة مفوضى الدولة لإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى فيها.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. وزير الخارجية الإماراتى يصل القاهرة فى زيارة تستغرق عدة أيام*
السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:34
تستقبل الصالة الرئاسية بمطار القاهرة الدولى، مساء اليوم السبت، 
الشيخ عبد الله بن زايد آل نهيان وزير خارجية الإمارات​

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*بالصور.. الأقصر تحتفل بتعامد الشمس على معبد الكرنك على أنغام الربابة*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:26






جانب من الاحتفالية

احتفلت محافظة الأقصر، صباح اليوم السبت، على أنغام الربابة، وفرق الفنون الشعبية، بالحدث الأثرى 
والفلكى الخاص، بتعامد الشمس على معبد الكرنك، وسط حضور كبير من السياح الزائرين للمحافظة.

شارك فى الاحتفالية محافظ الأقصر، ونقيب المرشدين السياحيين، وعدد من علماء الآثار، 
والفلك، والمصريات، والعديد من السياح الذين يزورون الأقصر هذه الأيام، 
وبمشاركة مسئولى السياحة، والثقافة، والآثار 

*تابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*تواصل إغلاق كوبرى فم الخليج بسبب إصلاح الفواصل المعدنية *

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 08:43
تواصل الإدارة العامة لمرور القاهرة صباح اليوم السبت، إغلاق كوبرى فم الخليج أمام 
المتجه إلى معهد الأورام بمنطقة مصر القديمة بسبب إصلاح الفواصل المعدنية أعلى الكوبرى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*مرور الجيزة: تسهيل حركة المرور بميدان المنيب بعد فتح "دورانات" جديدة*

*السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 08:29*
 
أكد مصدر مسئول بالإدارة العامة لمرور الجيزة، اليوم السبت، أنه سيتم العمل التجريبى بموقفى 
سيارات المنيب الجديد بعد الانتهاء من عمل مداخل ومخارج لهم.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*"التموين" تمنع تداول 8 أنواع من الأسماك لاحتوائها على سموم*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:36






أصدر وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، اليوم، قرارا وزاريا يتضمن *منع الاتجار أو الحيازة أو التداول فى 8 أنواع من الأسماك* لاحتواء بعض أجزائها على سموم تضر بصحة وحياة المواطنين، وهى أسماك الصخرية والعقرب والقط والبالون أو الفهقة ودجاجة البحر والبقرة أو الرقيطة والبلامة والقراض أو الأرنب.

وقال الوزير إن النوع الأول هى السمكة الصخرية وتوجد فى البحر الأحمر وخليج السويس والعقبة، وهى شبيهة إلى حد كبير بالصخور ويوجد السم بها فى الزعانف الظهرية والحوضية.

أما النوع الثانى وهى سمكة العقرب وتتواجد بالمنطقة الغربية بالبحر المتوسط ما بين الإسكندرية والسلوم وتباع بالأسواق العامة فى الإسكندرية، وتوجد أيضا بالبحر الأحمر وخليج السويس والعقبة وفى المناطق الصخرية العشبية أو المرجانية ويتواجد السم بها تحت الأشواك مباشرة بواسطة غدة سمية تحت الجلد،
والنوع الثالث وهى سمكة القط وتتواجد بالمنطقة الساحلية بالبحر المتوسط، وتباع بالأسواق العامة فى الإسكندرية ويتواجد السم بها قرب الزعنفة الصدرية.

أما النوع الرابع، وهى سمكة البالون أو الفهقة وتتواجد بكثرة فى المناطق الساحلية بالبحر الأحمر وهى* سمكة خطيرة* تنفخ نفسها عند الشعور بالخطر وتصبح كالبالون وتسمى فى بعض مناطق البحر الأحمر بسمكة البالون، ويتواجد السم بها فى الجلد، فيما تضمن 

النوع الخامس سمكة دجاجة البحر وهذا النوع لديه أسماء متعددة منها السمكة المخططة والسمكة الاسد والسمكة النارية أو الفراشة والسمكة الريشة، وتوجد* فى البحر الأحمر وخليج السويس* وهى مشهورة بألوانها وشكلها ويوجد السم بها أسفل كل شوكة على ظهرها، 
والنوع السادس هى سمكة البقرة أو الرقيطة وتتواجد بالبحر المتوسط، وتباع بالأسواق العامة بالأسكندرية ودمياط ويوجد السم بها فى ذيلها.

فيما تضمن النوع السابع، سمكة البلامة وتوجد بالبحر المتوسط، وتباع بأسواق الإسكندرية، ويوجد السم بها أسفل كل شوكة على ظهرها، والنوع الأخير هى سمكة القراض أو الأرنب وتوجد فى البحرين المتوسط والأحمر وخليج السويس، وتوجد السموم بها فى الكبد والأمعاء والجلد والخياشيم.

وأضاف الوزير، أن العينات التى تم سحبها من هذه الأسماك، وتم تحليها فى معامل مديرية الطب البيطرى أثبتت أن هذه الأسماك سامة جدا وغير صالحة للاستهلاك الآدمى وضارة بصحة وحياة المواطنين، لافتا إلى أن كل من يخالف هذا القرار يطبق عليه عقوبة المادة رقم 3 من القانون رقم 48 لسنة 41، والتى تنص بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن 6 أشهر وغرامة لاتقل عن 3 آلاف جنيه ولا تزيد عن 10 آلاف جنيه، أو بالمادة 56 من المرسوم بقانون رقم95 لسنة 45، وهى الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد عن 5 سنوات وغرامة من ألف إلى 5 آلاف جنيه.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*موظفو الجامعات يعلنون عدم المشاركة فى الامتحانات لإقالة الوزير*
السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:17





حسام عيسى وزير التعليم العالى

أطلق عدد من موظفى الجامعات المصرية، حملة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، تحمل اسم "حملة تمرد للجامعات المصرية"، *وذلك للمطالبة بسحب الثقة من وزير التعليم العالى، وأعضاء المجلس الأعلى للجامعات، وإقالتهم وعقد انتخابات جديدة لرؤساء الجامعات.*

كما أعلنت رابطة موظفى الجامعات دخولها فى إضراب والتوقف عن المشاركة فى أعمال الامتحانات للفصل الدراسى الأول يوم 28 ديسمبر الجارى، إذا لم تتم الاستجابة لمطالبهم كاملة بعد أن تم إرسالها لرئاسة الجمهورية.

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ألقت القوات المسلحة القبض على 15 مشتبهًا بهم فى حملة المداهمات التى قام بها الجيش بالتعاون مع قوات الأمن المركزى مدعومًا بطائرات الهليكوبتر والأباتشى المسلح فى مناطق المهدية والوادى الأخضر.​

وقال مصدر عسكرى إن قوات الجيش الثانى الميدانى بصدد تنفيذ حملة مداهمات موسعة لاستئصال البؤر الإرهابية التى يتواجد بها العناصر التكفيرية المسلحة خاصة فى مناطق شمال ووسط سيناء، مشيرًا إلى أن الجيش قام بحرق وتدمير 25 عشة فى حملة المداهمات إضافة إلى 9موتوسيكلات يستخدمها الإرهابيون فى تحركاتهم.​ 
وأضاف أن عناصر المخابرات الحربية والأمن الوطنى استطاعت الوصول إلى أسماء أعداد كبيرة من العناصر التكفيرية بسيناء وأماكن تواجدهم، موضحًا أن قوات الجيش تقوم بتنفيذ خطط محكمة للقبض على هذه العناصر على قيد الحياة.​ 
وأكد المصدر أن اندساس العناصر الإرهابية وسط السكان فى المدن والقرى يعد العقبة الرئيسية أمام قوات الجيش فى الفتك بالإرهابيين، مشيرًا إلى أن القوات المسلحة تلتزم بأخلاقياتها فى الحرب على الإرهاب حفاظًا على أرواح المدنيين من أبناء سيناء الشرفاء.​ 
وأوضح أن عناصر الجيش الثانى الميدانى كثفت من انتشارها فى مدن رفح والعريش والشيخ زويد بحثًا عن الإرهابيين الذين فروا من العملية العسكرية التى نفذتها القوات بقرية المهدية، كما دفعت القوات المسلحة بأعداد إضافية من المدرعات فى محيط الأكمنة والنقاط الأمنية لمنع أى محاولات انتقامية تشنها جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس ردًا على مقتل أعداد كبيرة من أعضائها خلال الأسبوع الماضى.​ 
*وقد تم قطع الاتصالات جزئيًا عن عدة مناطق فى مدن رفح والشيخ زويد لتأمين عمليات المداهمات ومنع الإرهابيين من استخدام شرائح التفجير عن بعد التى تتم بواسطة أجهزة المحمول.*​ 
*الوفد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*أزمة على الحدود بسبب منع العمالة المصرية من دخول ليبيا*​

*



*​

*توقفت حركة السفر بين مصر وليبيا لليوم الثالث على التوالي، بسبب إغلاق السلطات الليبية المتمثلة في «الكتيبة 71»، في وجه العمالة المصرية، ومنعهم من دخول أراضيها دون الإعلان عن السبب.*
*وقد منع أفراد الكتيبة المكلفة بتأمين البوابة 71 والتي تبعد قرابة 150 كيلو من منفذ مساعد البري على الحدود "المصرية - الليبية"، العمالة المصرية من دخول ليبيا، وأصرت على موقفها، مما أدى إلى حدوث حالة من التذمر بين العمال المصريين المتجهين للعمل بليبيا، وكذلك سائقي سيارات نقل الركاب، واضطرارهم للعودة إلى مدينة السلوم المصرية.*
*وتكدست ما يزيد عن 100 سيارة ميكروباص على الحدود محملة بالعمالة المصرية، تحمل ما لا يقل عن 1000 عامل، فيما سمحت السلطات الليبية بدخول سيارات النقل الثقيل والشاحنات المحملة بالبضائع، مما أدى إلى حدوث شلل تام في حركة السفر على الحدود.*
*وحسب شهود عيان: "إن أفراد الأمن بالمنفذ الليبي تعامل العمالة المصرية معاملة سيئة، وتقوم بأخذ عينات تحاليل من جميع الركاب، وتجبر الراكب على دفع ما لا يقل عن 20 دينارًا، فضلًا عن تحصيل مبلغ 150 دينارا ليبيا بمعدل 800 جنيه مصري من كل راكب، وانتهى الأمر بمنع دخول العمالة المصرية منذ أمس الأول".*​





​ 
*الدســــــتور*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير التضامن : عازمون على منع "الإخوان" من مراقبة استفتاء الدستور*
*
*​*
**اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب إخوان الأزهر يواصلون غلق الكليات ومنع "هيئة التدريس" من الدخول*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:04
نظم عدد من طالبات الأزهر وقفة احتجاجية، أمام مبنى كلية الدراسات الإنسانية، صباح اليوم،
للإضراب عن أداء الامتحان الشفوى النهائى للكلية، ومحاولة لتعطيل الدراسة من خلال إغلاق البوابات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*رسمياً.. إيداع عصام الحداد وأيمن على مستشارى مرسى بسجن العقرب فى طره*

*السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:05* 
أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول، أنه تم إيداع كل من عصام الحداد، وأيمن على مستشارى الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى بسجن شديد الحراسة "العقرب" بمنطقة سجون طرة.
وتم ترحيل الحداد وأيمن على من جهة احتجازهما غير المعلومة إلى منطقة سجون طرة وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*زيادة الوزن من أهم مسببات ارتفاع ضغط الدم*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:12

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*دراسة طبية : مرضى السكر لا يدركون تأثيره السلبى على بصرهم*

*السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:31*

*أن أقل من نصف البالغين الذين يفقدون حاسة الإبصار، هم من مرضى السكر فى الوقت الذى لا *

*يعلم فيه الكثيرون من المرضى بالأضرار البالغة التى يسببها المرض على حاسة الإبصار بينهم.*


*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبراء الأرصاد: الطقس غدا معتدل شمالًا حتى شمال الصعيد مائل للدفء على جنوب الصعيد*

يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية أن يسود البلاد غدا الأحد طقس معتدل شمالا حتى شمال الصعيد مائل للدفء على جنوب الصعيد وجنوب سيناء نهارا شديد البرودة ليلا على كافة الأنحاء، وتقل الرؤية في الشبورة المائية صباحا على السواحل الشمالية والوجه البحري والقاهرة وشمال الصعيد.

كما تظهر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة شمالا والرياح أغلبها شمالية شرقية خفيفة إلى معتدلة تنشط على بعض المناطق المكشوفة ومناطق من جنوب سيناء وعلى خليج السويس والبحر الأحمر وتؤدى إلى اضطراب الملاحة البحرية هناك.

وبالنسبة لحالة البحر المتوسط فتكون معتدلة وارتفاع الموج فيكون من متر إلى مترين والرياح شمالية شرقية وحالة البحر الأحمر فتكون مضطربة وارتفاع الموج من ثلاثة إلى أربعة أمتار والرياح شمالية غربية.

الصغرى العظمى
القاهرة 9 19  الإسكندرية 10 19  مطروح 11 18
بورسعيد 11 19  دمياط 11 19  بلطيم 12 20  الإسماعيلية 8 20  السويس 9 20
العريش 6 19  نخل 1 17  طابا 2 19  الطور 9 21  مرسى علم 13 23
الغردقة 13 23  شرم الشيخ 15 24  رفح 8 20  كاترين 1 15  سيوة 7 20
المنيا 8 20  الفيوم 8 20  رأس سدر 10 2  أبوسمبل 10 24  وسط الدلتا 8 19
أسيوط 6 21  سوهاج 7 22  الأقصر 6 23  أسوان 8 23  شلاتين 18 24
حلايب 19 23  الوادى الجديد 11 22  قنا 8 22   نويبع 15 21  السلوم 10 19

*الاهـــرام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش الثاني يوزع 15 ألف بطانية على مواطني القناة*​

التصديق على توزيع 15 ألف بطانية من القوات المسلحة إهداء إلى المواطنين المحتاجين بالقرى والنجوع بالمحافظات الواقعة في نطاق قيادة الجيش الثاني الميداني .
وتقرر توزيعها بواقع عدد 2000 بطانية لمواطنى قرى محافظة الإسماعيلية، و2000 لمحافظة بورسعيد، و2000 لمحافظة شمال سيناء، و3000 لمحافظة الدقهلية، و2000 لمحافظة دمياط، و4000 لمحافظة الشرقية .
وأنه سيتم توزيعها على مواطني القرى والنجوع بهذه المحافظات اعتبارًا من اليوم و لمدة خمسة أيام تحت إشراف المستشارين العسكريين بتلك المحافظات .
*الدســــــتور*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*16 مليون دولار منحة من اليابان لدعم الاقتصاد المصرى*
*




*
*تخطط اليابان لتقديم نحو 16 مليون دولار لمصر كمساعدات لدعم وتطوير مختلف قطاعات *
*الاقتصاد وذلك بالتعاون مع برنامج الأمم المتحدة الانمائى ومنظمات أخرى.*
*جرى الإعلان عن المساعدات الاقتصادية اليابانية لمصر خلال لقاء فى العاصمة اليابانية طوكيو *
*بين وزير الخارجية اليابانى فوميو كاشيدا ونظيره المصرى نبيل فهمى.*
*وأبلغ كاشيدا فهمى أن اليابان ستستمر فى توسيع مساعداتها لتطوير الاقتصاد وتنشيط *
*الاقتصاد بما يساهم فى تحقيق اقصى عائد لصالح أكبر عدد من المواطنين.*

*البلـــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأغذية الغنية بالألياف الطبيعية تقى من أمراض القلب*

*السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:26*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*تفاصيل إعتداء الإخوان على منزل المفتى السابق و المسجد المجاور له *
*السبت 21 ديسمبر 2013 - *

*نشر بيان على الصفحة الرسمية للدكتور على جمعة المفتى السابق وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالأزهر الشريف *
*شارحاً حقيقة ما حدث أمس أمام منزله وجاء نص البيان كالتالى :*
*تجمع عصر الجمعة 20 - 12 – 2013 مجموعة من بعض شباب جماعة (الإخوان كاذبون) لا يصل عددهم إلى عشرين فردا – ولعلهم في المرة القادمة يحاولون حشداً أكبر ولا ندري من أين سيأتون به وقد أصبحوا جماعة مفلسة شعبياً - وحاولوا الاعتداء على المسجد وتكسير مصابيحه الخارجية وتكسير أشجار الحديقة المحيطة بالمسجد ولكنهم كعادتهم فشلوا - حتى في إحداث فوضى – وأبى الله إلا أن يحمي مسجده من هؤلاء السفلة الذين تعالت أصواتهم بالصراخ والعويل والسباب ولكن ماذا نقول وكل إناء بما فيه ينضح فيثبتون يوما بعد يوم أن الإخوان قد فشلوا في تربية أولادهم.*

*واستمرت محاولتهم الفاشلة مدة لا تزيد عن خمس دقائق فما أن أتت الشرطة إلا وقد هرولوا من أمامهم كالفئران المذعورة ...*
*ويظنون بمحاولاتهم الفاشلة محاولة تلو الأخرى أنهم قد يثنون فضيلة أ.د علي جمعة عن موقفه وما يزيده ذلك إلا ثباتا وإصرار على الحق.*
*فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في هؤلاء الخوارج*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*اللبان الدكر وعصير الطماطم يحدان من الإصابة بسرطانى الثدى والمبيض*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:00

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*المنبهات والشخير من عوامل الإصابة بالقلق أثناء النوم*

*السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 05:17*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*المكتب الإعلامي لمي سليم أصدر بيانا مساء أمس اتهم فيه متظاهري الإخوان بتحطيم سيارتها *
وهى في طريقها إلى مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي لتصوير برنامج هناك، ولكن بعد عدة ساعات 
سارعت مي بنفي الموضوع على صفحتها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"، 
وقالت: "لا أتهم أي فصيل سياسي بما حدث

*صدي البلــــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*أنباء عن القبض على "6" من ألتراس أهلاوى فى المغرب*

*السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:15*

*ترددت أنباء قوية، عن قيام الشرطة المغربية، بإلقاء القبض على 6 من جماهير "ألتراس أهلاوى"، على *

خلفية مشاجرة وقعت مع بعض جماهير الرجاء البيضاوى المغربى، مساء أمس، بمدينة "أغادير".

ويبذل القنصل المصرى، ناجى بشارة، جهودا مكثفة للإفراج عن المعتقلين.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخارجية : نجرى اتصالات لنقل المصريين بجنوب السودان إلى القاهرة *

*السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:30*

*قال السفير بدر عبد العاطى، المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية، إن الخارجية تجرى اتصالات * 
*مع كل الجهات المعنية لنقل المصريين العالقين بجنوب السودان*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*عودة الاتصالات بعد انقطاع 4 ساعات بشمال سيناء*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:24
عادت قبل قليل خدمات الاتصالات والإنترنت لكافة مناطق شمال 
سيناء بعد انقطاع استمر لنحو 4 ساعات

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على عامل يروج العملات المزيفه بكفر الشيخ*
تمكن ضباط وحدة البحث الجنائى بقسم أول كفر الشيخ اليوم السبت من ضبط المدعو حسام ج ح ع ا
سن 18 عامل ويقيم بقرية الرغامة مركز الرياض أثناء استقلاله دراجة نارية ، وبحوزته 
مبلغ 800 جنيه عملة مقلدة فئة الــ 100 و 50 جنيه وتبين أن الدراجة مبلغ عن سرقتها

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*استقالة القرضاوى من مجمع البحوث الإسلامية*
السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:49 
أصدر الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، رئيس الاتحاد العالمى للعلماء المسلمين، بيانا، قدم فيه استقالته 
من مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، مع استمرار هجومه على شيخ الأزهر والمؤسسة الدينية بمصر، 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفاجأة.. مرسى والإخوان يواجهون اتهامات بسرقة مواشى ودواجن السجون*
السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:25




​

كشف أمر الإحالة للجنايات الصادر من المستشار حسن سمير قاضى التحقيق المنتدب من وزير العدل، ضد محمد مرسى، و130 آخرين فى اقتحام السجون، عن أن المتهمين يواجهون اتهامات اقتحام السجون وقتل ما يزيد على خمسين من أفراد الشرطة، والمسجونين، وتهريب عناصرهم، بالإضافة إلى ما يزيد عن عشرين ألف سجين، جنائياً وخطفوا ثلاثة ضباط شرطة، وأحد أمنائها، ونهبوا وخربوا معدات الشرطة، وسياراتها وأسلحتها من مخازن تلك السجون، واستولوا على منتجات مصانعها وثروتها الحيوانية والداجنة وقد ترتب على تلك الوقائع الإرهابية أضرار تخطت قيمتها مئات الملايين من الجنيهات.​ 
يزيد على 800 من العناصر الأجنبية تسللوا عبر الأنفاق بسيناء إبان ثورة يناير مستخدمين سيارات ذات دفع رباعى مدججة بالأسلحة النارية الثقيلة ومدافع جرينوف، وقذائف آر. بى. جى، أطلقوها بكثافة على المنشآت الشرطية والحكومية المتاخمة للحدود مع قطاع غزة، وقتلوا العديد من ضباط الشرطة.​ 
*اليوم السابع*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*طائرات أوغندية تقصف قواعد الجنرال المتمرد "قاديت ياك" جنوب السودان*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:32
ذكر شهود عيان، اليوم السبت، أن ما لا يقل عن ثلاث طائرات من سلاح الجو الأوغندى، 
قصفت مواقع الجنرال المتمرد بيتر قاديت ياك
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

حكومة جوبا تنفى قصف قوات أوغندية لبور 
السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:13
نفى وزير الإعلام بحكومة جنوب السودان، مايكل مكوى، اليوم السبت، صحة أنباء أوردتها 
وكالة غربية حول قصف طيران أوغندى لمدينة بور (شرق)، بحسب التلفزيون الرسمى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

رفض مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة برئاسة جمال علام، إقامة حفل تكريم للنجم "محمد أبو تريكة"، الذي أعلن اعتزاله، 
بعد انتهاء مشاركة الأهلي في بطولة العالم للأندية بالمغرب، والتي احتل الأهلي المركز الأخير فيها.
 
ويرجع السبب الأول لموقف "أبو تريكة" ودعمه الكبير لجماعة الإخوان المحظورة.

أما السبب الثاني،هو رفض مصافحه طاهر أبو زيد في نهائي أفريقيا، ويكتفي 
مجلس الجبلاية بعبارات المجاملة 
وتأكيد أن اعتزال الأسطوره خسارة للكرة المصرية.

*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ذكرت محطات التلفزيون التركية أن قضاة في اسطنبول اتهموا، اليوم ، رسمياً نجلي وزيري الداخلية والاقتصاد، 
وقرروا توقيفهما في إطار فضيحة الفساد التي تهز تركيا ورئيس حكومتها رجب طيب أردوغان.

وبدأ رئيس الوزراء التركي، رجب طيب أردوغان، حملة تطهير موسعة بين قيادات الشرطة، متصدياً لأكبر 
تهديد لحكمه قال إنه تمثل في مؤامرة مدعومة من الخارج لتقويض سلطاته وإقامة "دولة داخل الدولة".

وأثارت الأزمة الآخذة في التصاعد مخاوف من إلحاق الضرر باقتصاد البلاد - ودفعت الليرة لهبوط قياسي.

وأقيل أمس الجمعة 14 من كبار الضباط، واعتقال رجال أعمال كبار قريبين من أردوغان، إضافة إلى 
أبناء ثلاثة وزراء. وأقيل قائد شرطة اسطنبول، الخميس، في أعقاب عزل عشرات من قادة الوحدات.

*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الدولار يسجل 6.93 قرش.. واليورو بـ9.48 جنيه*

استقر الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى، اليوم حيث بلغ متوسط سعر صرف الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى، 6.9011 جنيه للشراء و6.9359 جنيه للبيع، وسجل اليورو الأوروبى 9.4338 جنيه للشراء و9.4821 للبيع.

وسجل الجنيه الإسترلينى 11.297 جنيه للشراء و11.3555 جنيه للبيع، وسجل الفرنك السويسرى 7.7029 جنيه للشراء و7.7436 جنيه للبيع، وبلغ الين اليابانى "100 ين" 6.6223 جنيه للشراء و6.657 جنيه للبيع، وسجل سعر صرف اليوان الصينى 1.1367 جنيه للشراء و1.1424 جنيه للبيع.

وبلغ سعر صرف الريال السعودى 1.84 جنيه للشراء و1.8495 جنيه، وسجل الدينار الكويتى 24.3621 جنيه للشراء و24.5467 جنيه للبيع، وسجل الدرهم الإماراتى 1.8788 جنيه للشراء و1.8884 جنيه للبيع.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*شهادة اللواء عصام القوصي مأمور سجن وادي النطرون سابقا*
 فجرت عدة مفاجآت، حيث قال إن المسجونين تسربت إليهم أنباء قبل اقتحام السجن عن اقتحام عدة سجون أخرى فقاموا بإحداث فوضى وثورة عارمة داخل العنابر وحاولت القوات التي كانت مكلفة بتأمين السجن السيطرة عليهم باستخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع وكلما سيطرنا على عنبر صار عنبر آخر ومع زيادة ثورة المساجين اضطرت قوات الأمن إلى استخدام الغاز بكثافة حتى جاء وقت اقتحام السجن من قبل ملثمين لهجتهم ليست مصرية أقرب للهجة العربية البدوية وجاءوا فيما يقرب من 500 سيارة ميكروباص حاملين الأسلحة النارية والرشاشة.​ 
وأضاف أن المهاجمين كانوا يعلمون جيدا الطبيعة الجغرافية للمكان وقاموا بتقسيم أنفسهم لعدة مجموعات قامت الأولى منها باقتحام بوابة السجن والثانية هاجمت كتيبة التأمين والأخرى باقتحام العنابر.​

وأكد أن المهاجمين كانوا يشغلهم المسجونين السياسيين بالمقام الأول وبعدها قاموا بتهريب الجنائيين بعدما شلوا حركة قوات التأمين التي حاولت التصدي لهم غير أنهم فشلوا في ذلك نظرا لانتهاء الذخيرة التي كانت بحوزتهم.​ 
وأضاف أن المجموعات التي هاجمت السجن كانت منظمة ودرست خطواتها جيدا ودلل على ذلك بقيامهم بنقل المصابين من بينهم داخل سيارات الميكروباص مع عدد من المسجونين السياسيين وأكد أن عملية اقتحام 99 قسم شرطة ومركز.. كانت منظمة.​ 




​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

أكدت الكاتبة الصحفية سحر الجعارة ،أن تصريحات الشيخ القرضاوى مفتى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين 
تجاه القوات المسلحة ومؤسسة الأزهر الشريف والعديد من المؤسسات الكبرى بالدولة تؤكد على
الحملة الشرسة التى تشنها الجماعة بقيادة *القرضاوى الذى أصبح سبة فى جبين الإسلام *
*وعار على علماء الأزهر الشريف .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*فقدان 5 مصريين على متن مركب بالبحر الأحمر والبحرية تبحث عنهم*

*السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:55*

تعرض مركب سياحى بالقرب من شواطئ مدينة رأس غارب شمال الغردقة للغرق، مساء اليوم 
وفقد على متنه 5 أشخاص وعلى الفور تحركت القوات البحرية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفاة الدكتور "عصمت عبد المجيد" أمين عام جامعة الدول العربية الأسبق*

*السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:41*







عصمت عبد المجيد أمين عام جامعة الدول العربية الأسبق

توفى الدكتور عصمت عبد المجيد، أمين عام جامعة الدول العربية الأسبق، اليوم السبت، عن عمر يناهز 
التسعين عاما، ونعى الدكتور نبيل العربى، الأمين العام للجامعة، وفاته، سائلا المولى،
عز وجل، أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*بالفيديو..غرف زجاجية لزيارات الإخوان بسجن العقرب على طريقة أمريكا*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:21
قامت مصلحة السجون المصرية، التابعة لوزارة الداخلية، بعمل تجهيزات مشددة للغرف الخاصة 
بزيارة السجناء فى سجن محبوس فيه عدد من قيادات جماعة الإخوان على ذمة قضايا
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*إنشاء مدرسة روسية فى مصر يفتتحها "بوتين" بعد انتخابات البرلمان*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:12

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأناضول : مقاتلو كتيبة ليبية يستوقفون حافلات نقل الركاب المصرية*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:55
استوقف مقاتلو إحدى كتائب الجيش الليبى، حافلات نقل الركاب المصرية داخل الأراضى الليبية؛ 
ما تسبب فى تكدس السيارات القادمة من مصر وعودة بعضها إلى الأراضى المصرية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*العسل يقضى على التبول اللإرادى للأطفال ويعالج فقر الدم*

*السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:10*

*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*البايرن يظفر بـ5 ملايين دولار.. والرجاء بـأربعة*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:24
ضمن فريق بايرن ميونيخ الألمانى الحصول على مبلغ 5 ملايين دولار، 
عقب الفوز بكأس العالم للأندية مساء أمس.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*البنزرتى: خسارة الرجاء من البايرن "منطقية"*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:01
اعترف فوزى البنزرتى، المدير الفنى لفريق الرجاء البيضاوى المغربى لكرة القدم، بأحقية بايرن ميونيخ 
الألمانى، بالتتويج بكأس العالم للأندية، عقب الفوز على فريقه بهدفين دون رد مساء أمس السبت.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*بايرن ميونيخ أول فريق ألمانى يتوج بمونديال الأندية*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:52
انضم فريق بايرن ميونيخ الألمانى لقائمة العمالقة المتوجين بكأس العالم للأندية، ليصبح
أول فريق ألمانى يحقق البطولة فى التاريخ.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن السويس يرفض تأمين لقاء الزمالك والمصرى لتهديدات ألتراس أهلاوى*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:08
رفضت مديرية أمن السويس تأمين مباراة الزمالك والمصرى، 
المقرر إقامتها الأربعاء المقبل
*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*طائرة استطلاع إسرائيلية تخترق الأجواء اللبنانية*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:33
اخترقت طائرة استطلاع إسرائيلية الأجواء اللبنانية اليوم السبت، وذكر بيان صادر عن 
الجيش اللبنانى أن طائرة استطلاع إسرائيلية اخترقت الأجواء اللبنانية
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس حزب لبنانى: نصرالله ينفذ أوامر إيران وعون وفرنجية مرفوضان للرئاسة*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:23
اعتبر النائب اللبنانى دورى شمعون رئيس حزب "الوطنيين الأحرار" أن الأمين العام لحزب الله 
حسن نصرالله ليس سيد نفسه، لأنه ينفذ أوامر إيران فى لبنان، على حد قوله
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*أوباما يهدد بوقف المساعدات عن جوبا إذا تم الاستيلاء على الحكم بالقوة*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:40
هدد، اليوم، الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما بقطع المساعدات الأمريكية عن 
جنوب السودان فى حالة الاستيلاء على السلطة بالقوة.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*أوباما يحض قادة جنوب السودان على المساعدة فى حماية الأمريكيين*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:40
حض الرئيس باراك أوباما أمس السبت، قادة جنوب السودان على المساعدة فى حماية الموظفين 
والمواطنين الأمريكيين وسط المعارك العنيفة التى تتواصل فى هذا البلد، وذلك بعد 
إصابة أربعة جنود أمريكيين جراء تعرض طائرات أمريكية لإطلاق نار.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*4 مهاجرين فى إيطاليا يخيطون أفواههم احتجاجًا على مصيرهم*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:20
قام أربعة مهاجرين من المغرب العربى فى إيطاليا بخياطة أفواههم السبت احتجاجًا على 
وجودهم الطويل فى مركز لاستقبال المهاجرين فى روما بحسب وكالة "انسا" الإيطالية.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاتحاد الأفريقى يدعو إلى هدنة بجنوب السودان فى عيد الميلاد*

السبت، 21 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:21
دعا الاتحاد الأفريقى اليوم السبت، إلى وقف فورى لإطلاق النار فى جنوب السودان، 
حيث يقول موظفون للأمم المتحدة.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*غدا..البابا تواضروس يعود من أوروبا بعد رحلة رعوية استغرقت أسبوعين*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:48
يعود البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية غدا 
الاثنين إلى القاهرة عائدا من رحلته الرعوية فى أوروبا.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*حسام عيسى : من يحرق الجامعات لابد من التعامل معه بالرصاص* 
الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:32
قال الدكتور حسام عيسى نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير التعليم العالى، إن كل مظاهرات طلاب جماعة الإخوان
المسلمين داخل الجماعات هدفها إنهاك الدولة وإعاقة مسيرة الدولة نحو إتمام خارطة طريق المستقبل
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الهارب طارق الزمر: لم أشارك بالعنف.. وكنت بالخارج وقت أحداث كرداسة*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:20
نفى طارق الزمر رئيس حزب البناء والتنمية الهارب خارج البلاد، التهم الموجهة إليه، بالتحريض 
على العنف والقتل، مشيرًا إلى أنه لم يكن داخل البلاد وقت أحداث قسم كرداسة.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. تشغيل 22 قطاراً إضافيا بالوجهين القبلى والبحرى*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:16
تبدأ هيئة السكة الحديد، اليوم الأحد، فى تشغيل 22 قطاراً إضافياً فى الوجهين القبلى 
والبحرى، بجانب الـ72 قطاراً التى تعمل حالياً
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الفول المدمس يمنع الأزمات القلبية ويحافظ على نسبة الكولسترول بالدم*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:11
الفول المدمس من الوجبات الأصيلة على المائدة فى البيوت المصرية، 
وبالرغم من تغير أنماط تداوله.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*2000 خطوة يوميًا تخفض خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب*
الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 07:00
قال علماء أشرفوا على دراسة عالمية موسعة جديدة، إن زيادة 20 دقيقة يوميًا لدى ممارسى 
رياضة المشى، يمكن أن تحد بنسبة كبيرة من مخاطر التعرض للنوبات القلبية.
*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

كشف د حسام عيسى وزير التعليم العالي أن د أبو الفتوح بعث له برسالة أثناء ذهابه ​​
لحلف اليمن كوزير في حكومة ثورة 30 يونيو مفادها أنه حال قبول المنصب يكون قد خان العهد.​

*الدستور*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

"القبض علي 4 من مساعدي القيادي التكفيري "المنيعي" بشمال سيناء قبل هروبهم إلى غزة "
​

*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

" أمير سالم : تهم "مرسي" تتجاوز الهروب وتشمل الاستعانة بأعمال عدائية ضد الدولة "​*بوابة الفجر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

" شفيق " يستعد لرفع دعوى قضائية يطالب بتعويض 50 مليون جنية


*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

اعتقال 8 أشخاص وتفكيك شبكة مهربي المصريين إلى فرنسا*..*

*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

تحالف الإخوان المنشقين:
سحب الثقة من "بديع" .. والإعلان عن المرشد الجديد الثلاثاء.
*بوابة الفجر*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*اكتشاف بروتين يصغّر عمر الإنسان 40 عاماً ويعالج السكر*

تمكن علماء من اكتشاف مركب بروتيني مسئول عن الشيخوخة، 
ومن الممكن أن يكون المفتاح للحفاظ على الشباب الدائم.
وقال البروفيسور ديفيد سنكلير، إنه خلال حقن فأر تجارب ببروتين «إن إيه دي» المركب لمدة أسبوع، 
أوضحت النتائج أن أنسجة الفأر البالغ من العمر عامين تحولت لتشبه أنسجة فأر بعمر 6 أشهر، 
متوقعاً أن هذا الاكتشاف الجديد قد يُمكن من تصغير الإنسان 40 عاماً.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*عناوين صحيفة ''المصري اليوم'' كالتالى**:*

- التحقيقات: ''حماس'' نفذت مذبحة ''رفح الأولى''
- إحالة مرسي وعناصر إخوانية وفلسطينية لـ الجنايات في قضية ''وادي النطرون''
- التيار الشعبى يطلق حملة لدعم ''صباحى'' بعد الاستفتاء
- وزير الداخلية: ضبطنا ''الحداد'' وعلى.. ومصادر: كانا محتجزين لدى جهة سيادية
- طائرة أباتشى تستعيد جثمان الشهيد المخطوف فى رفح
- عمرو موسى: لستُ مرشحاً للرئاسة وتأييدى لــ''السيسى'' ترجمة لـ''رغبة الشارع''
- مدير الأمن العام رصدنا مخططات لاغتيال شخصيات عامة ومجموعات قتالية لتأمين الاستفتاء

​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*عناوين صحيفة ''الجمهورية'' على النحو التالى**:*​*​​​*- ​منصور وعباس يبحثان جهود استئناف مفاوضات السلام
- أبومازن: الشعب المصري واع ومتحضر وسينجح في إنجاز خارطة المستقبل
- قوات الأمن تحاصر قيادات الإرهاب في قري سيناء
- أهالي شربين ودعوا جثمان الشهيد ''عادل''
- البرعي: مراجعة الجمعيات الأهلية.. لمنع الإخوان من مراقبة استفتاء ​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*عناوين صحيفة ''الأخبار'' كالتالى**:*

- الحكومة تبحث رفع دعم الكهرباء عن القادرين
- بسبب صورة السيسي : إخوان أحرقوا ''هشام'' المعاق
- احترس.. 8 أنواع أسماك سامة الوزير يمنع تداولها ويسجن المخالفين
- سرقة أوراق قضية القرضاوى فى هجوم مسلح على سيارة القاضى
- نظام جديد بالسجون لمنع تبادل الرسائل التحريضية بين الإخوان
- وزير الرى:استمرار الاتصالات مع مسؤولى إثيوبيا والسودان لحل المشكلات الخلافية
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*حرس الحدود يحبط تسلل 81 فردا شمال منفذ السلوم البرى*
الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:30
تمكنت عناصر حرس الحدود بنطاق الجيش الثالث الميدانى، من ضبط عربة إفيكو نقل شرقية، 
محملة بعدد "855" لفافة لنبات البانجو المخدر

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر قضائى: وضع أسماء "نواب القروض" على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:10
قال مصدر قضائى مطلع، إن النيابة العامة ستصدر قراراً بوضع أسماء أعضاء مجلس
الشعب المنحل، المتهمين بالاستيلاء على المال العام
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسيرات صامتة لطلاب الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر لتعطيل الدراسة*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:48
تحرك طلاب الإخوان فى مسيرات صامتة، تجوب الحرم الجامعى بجامعة الأزهر،
رغبة فى تعطيل الدراسة، مرت برئاسة الجامعة وكلية الطب.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*النائب العام يخاطب الإنتربول لضبط عناصر بـ"حماس" و"حزب الله" *

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:47
خاطب مكتب النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، الإنتربول الدولى للقبض على قيادات 
جماعة الإخوان، وأعضاء التنظيم الدولى، وقياديين فى حركة حماس وحزب الله اللبنانى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر كنسى: تأمين مكثف للكاتدرائية فى قداس عيد الميلاد*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:43
قال مصدر كنسى *لـ"اليوم السابع"*، إنه جارى تجهيز تأمين الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية أثناء 
قداس ليلة عيد الميلاد فى 6 يناير المقبل، مشيرا إلى أن ليلة العيد سوف تقتصر على القداس فقط 
دون احتفالات.​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*أستاذ بـ"زراعة الأزهر" يلجأ لعقد امتحان"الميد تيرم" على سطح الكلية*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:37
لجأ أستاذ بكلية الزراعة إلى عقد امتحان الميد تيرم، فوق سطح 
الكلية هربا من مظاهرات طلاب الأخوان
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تدعو الرئيس والببلاوى لحضور قداس عيد الميلاد *

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:28
قال القمص سرجيوس سرجيوس وكيل بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الكنيسة بدأت 
فى طبع وتوزيع الدعوات لحضور قداس عيد الميلاد المقرر إقامته ليلة 6 يناير المقبل
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخارجية تنعى "فقيد الوطن" عصمت عبد المجيد *

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:10
ينعى وزير الخارجية نبيل فهمى وأعضاء السلك الدبلوماسى والقنصلى والعاملون بوزارة الخارجية
ببالغ الحزن والأسى والألم، قيمة وقامة دبلوماسية وقانونية وسياسية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*وصول وفد الاتحاد الأوروبى ومنظمة العفو لحضور محاكمة ماهر ودومة*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*حالة من الذعر للمواطنين أمام كنيسة العذراء،* بشارع خاتم المرسلين، بمنطقة العمرانية بالجيزة،
بعد الاشتباه فى وجود جسم غريب أمام الكنيسة بالشارع، بإبلاغ غرفة الحماية المدنية بالجيزة، 
توجه خبراء المفرقعات إلى المكان.انتقل ضابط بالمفرقعات وبصحبته سيارة مفرقعات، 
والفريق المرافق له، بالفحص لم يتم 
العثور على أى مواد متفجرة، بل على واقى بلاستيك للألعاب متروك فى منتصف الشارع.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*استشهاد أمين شرطة وإصابة 4 أهالى أثناء مطاردة عصابة بالقليوبية*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:33

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*محكمة جنح العجوزة تبرئ "سلمى صباحى" من تهمة النصب الإلكترونى*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:27

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يحاولون اعتراض زيارة البابا تواضروس الثانى لكنيسة بألمانيا*
الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:25





​
الإخوان أمام الكنيسة بألمانيا فرانكفورت

حاول عناصر الإخوان فى ألمانيا اعتراض طريق البابا تواضروس الثانى أثناء زيارته لدير العذراء بفرانكفورت، ضمن جولته لألمانيا 
وبعض الدول الأوروبية، حيث تجمع عدد من الإخوان أمام دير العذراء الذى وصل البابا لافتتاحه صباح اليوم.

هتف المتظاهرون من الإخوان ضد البابا، كما هتفوا هتافات مناهضة للجيش والداخلية، وحملوا لافتات 
باللغات الألمانية والعربية تندد بمساندة البابا للسلطة الحالية فى مصر.

وأرسلت وزارة الداخلية الألمانية الشرطة لتأمين مقر الدير وتأمين زيارة البابا التى رافقه فيها بجانب السكرتارية 
الخاصة بالبابا والأساقفة، الأنبا أرميا سكرتير البابا السابق فى عهد البابا شنودة الثالث.

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تطلب استمرار حظر النشر فى قضية التخابر *

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:34
أكدت مصادر قضائية بنيابة أمن الدولة العليا، أن النيابة ستتقدم بطلب إلى النائب
العام المستشار هشام بركات تطالب فيه باستمرار حظر النشر، 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*حبس دومة وأحمد ماهر ومحمد عادل 3سنوات وتغريم كل منهم 50 ألف جنيه*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:28

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: قبيلة الترابين بنويبع تسلم أسلحة وذخائر للمخابرات*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:15

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*انتشال جثة وإنقاذ غارق فى حالة إغماء من المفقودين فى لنش شمال شرق رأس غارب*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:41

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير التموين يستبعد رئيس مصلحة دمغ المصوغات والموازين من منصبه*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:43

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخارجية: اتصالات لإجلاء المصريين بجنوب السودان عبر طائرة أمريكية*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:44

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*حبس دومة وأحمد ماهر ومحمد عادل 3 سنوات وتغريم كل منهم 50 ألف جنيه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان فى رسالة مفاجئة: هناك قوى تريد إضعاف الجيش وتمزيق مصر*​ 
الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:41
وجهت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، رسالة مفاجئة، اليوم الأحد، إلى رجال الجيش، قالت فيها "نتحدث إليكم حديث العقل والضمير، حديث العاطفة والشعور، حديث الوطنية والإخلاص"، مؤكدة أن كل من يعيش على أرض مصر من أبنائها هم مواطنون متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات، ينهلون من خيراتها ويعملون لمجدها وسيادتها مهما اختلفت المواقع الجغرافية والتخصصات التعليمية والثقافية والاجتماعية، ومن ثم فهم أخوة فى الوطن أساساً وقد يكونون أخوة فى اعتبارات أخرى.​

وقالت، "لا ريب أن الحاجة للأمن من أهم الحاجات، لذلك قامت الشعوب بإنشاء الجيوش لتحميها من العدوان الخارجى، وتحافظ على حدود الوطن، وقامت بتفريغ أعداد من أبنائها ليكونوا ضباطا وضباط صف وجنودا، ووفرت لهم كل أسباب القوة من سلاح وعتاد وتدريب ومؤن واحتياجات مالية ...................​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير التعليم: *
*السيطرة على مدارس الإخوان بداية العام المقبل* 

22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:56
أكد الدكتور محمود أبو النصر، وزير التربية والتعليم، أنه سيتم السيطرة على المدارس التابعة لقيادات 
جماعة الإخوان فور الانتهاء من الإجراءات التى تقوم عليها الوزارة حاليا، وذلك بداية عام 2014.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*هناك علاقة بين انخفاض المستوى الاقتصادى والاجتماعى والإصابة بالاكتئاب*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:15

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*عبد المنعم عمارة : أرفض عودة مسابقة الدورى*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:23
قال عبد المنعم عمارة، وزير الرياضة الاسبق، إنه يرفض عودة مسابقة الدورى العام فى الوقت 
الراهن، حتى لايتم استغلالها فى تأجيج الأوضاع السياسية فى مصر.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*شوبير ساخر من "ألتراس أهلاوى": "شرفتونا فى المغرب"*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:13
تهكم الإعلامى أحمد شوبير، مقدم برنامج "أجمل صباح" على تصرفات مجموعة ألتراس أهلاوى،
التى صاحبت الفريق الأحمر للمغرب، أثناء المشاركة فى مونديال كأس العالم للأندية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*سفير جوبا بالخرطوم: استقرار الأوضاع بكافة الولايات عدا جونجلى والوحدة*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:38
أكد سفير جنوب السودان فى الخرطوم ميان دوت، عودة الأوضاع 
إلى طبيعتها فى العاصمة جوبا

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الديلى تليجراف: نائب بريطانى ينتقد تقاعس بلاده حيال معاناة مسيحيى الشرق الأوسط*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:13
انتقد دوجلاس ألكسندر، النائب البريطانى ووزير خارجية حكومة 
الظل فى المملكة المتحدة، التقاعس الدولى

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*متحدث أمنى ليبى : مقتل 6 جنود وإصابة 12 فى انفجار سيارة مفخخة ببنغازى*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:29

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسئول أردنى : 686 لاجئا سوريا يدخلون عمان عبر الخط الحدودى *

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:29

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مقتل 50 شخصا فى قصف بالبراميل المتفجرة بريف حلب*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:16

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخارجية الإيرانية : طهران تؤکد على الحل السياسى للأزمة السورية*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:07

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*معهد واشنطن: الأسد قد يؤسس دويلة غرب سوريا على 40% من مساحتها*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:39
قال معهد واشنطن الأمريكى لدراسات الشرق الأدنى إنه مع استمرار 
القتال فى سوريا دون إشارة إلى تحقيق نصر حاسم فى الأفق

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس أحمد إمام - وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، أعلن أنه يتم حاليا *دراسة رفع دعم الكهرباء عن القادرين* 
وإبقاء الدعم للمستحقين لأن قطاع الكهرباء غير قادر على سداد مستحقات قطاع البترول ، 
وأنه توقف منذ 3 شهور عن السداد تماما

*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*عناوين صحيفة ''الأهرام''*
 
- خطة شاملة لإصلاح الشركات الكبرى والحفاظ على العمال

- الببلاوي : ترشيد الدعم خلال خمس سنوات دون المساس بالخبز والطاقة والبطاقات التموينية
- ليبيا تعرض على الشركات المصرية مشروعات بقيمة 100 مليار دولار
- أردوغان يتهم أيادى أجنبية بالتآمر على حكومته​
- إصابة طائرة عسكرية أمريكية بجنوب السودان​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعلن مسؤول ليبى كبير، *
أن ليبيا عرضت على الشركات المصرية تنفيذ مشروعات فى قطاعات إعادة الإعمار بها، 
بقيمة 100 مليار دولار، وذلك بعد أن فشلت الشركات العالمية فى إنهاء تلك المشروعات
فى مواعيدها المقررة، بسبب تصاعد التوترات الأمنية فى البلاد خلال الفترة الأخيرة

*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

​*شركات المحمول تستعد لمنافسة الحكومة على خدمات التليفون الأرضى *​تترقب شركات المحمول العاملة فى مصر، صدور كراسة الشروط ​التجارية لرخص الثابت الافتراضى،​*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*هيونداى الكورية الجنوبية تخطط لجمع 3 مليارات دولار*​​
الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:11​​
قالت مجموعة هيونداى الكورية الجنوبية، اليوم الأحد، إنها تخطط 
لجمع ما يزيد عن 3.3 تريليون وون (3.11 مليار دولار)،

*بوابة الفجر*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

​
*مصادر بالجامعة العربية : بوادر "اتفاق إطارى" بين الفلسطينيين وإسرائيل*​​​​​

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 –​​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*نائب سلفاكير المقال يهدد بإيقاف تصدير النفط عقب سيطرته على ولاية الوحدة*
الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:47

هدد ريك مشار، النائب السابق لرئيس دولة جنوب السودان، بإيقاف 
تصدير النفط من ولاية الوحدة (شمال) بعد إعلان سيطرته عليها

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*"6 إبريل": الحكم على ماهر وعادل ودومة سياسي.. وجميع الخيارات متاحة لـ"الحركة" للتصعيد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*طالبات الاخوان يغلقن ابواب الازهر لمنع زميلاتهن من دخول الامتحان*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد اللواء جمال حلاوة، نائب مدير الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية بالقاهرة، أن ماتردد فى وسائل الإعلام عن انفجار عبوة ناسفة داخل مسجد بمنطقة شبرا، عارٍ تماماً من الصحة.*

*وأضاف حلاوة، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الإدارة لم تتلق أية بلاغات اليوم أو أمس، بانفجار عبوات ناسفة نهائياً فى أى قطاع من قطاعات العاصمة.*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

أصيب شرطي إسرائيلي بعد ظهر الأحد جراء انفجار عبوة ناسفة داخل باص في مدينة "بات يام" الساحلية جنوبي "تل أبيب" المحتلة.

وذكرت صحيفة "هآرتس" العبرية أن الشرطة الإسرائيلية أخلت حافلة على خط 142 في شارع "مفتساع سيناي" بمدينة بات يام الساحلية جنوبي "تل أبيب" بعد الاشتباه بوجود جسم مشبوه على متنها.

وبينت أن خبراء المتفجرات حضروا الى المكان لتفجير العبوة إلا أنها انفجرت أثناء التجهيزات مما أدى إلى إصابة شرطي بجراح طفيفة نقل على أثرها للمستشفى لتلقي العلاج.

* دنيا الوطن *​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة ضابط ومجند فى انقلاب سيارة ترحيلات تنقل 22 متهما لسجن قنا
*
الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:17


​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

رفض الأزهر الشريف دعاوى تحريم الخروج للاستفتاء أو الحكم على مشروع الدستور بأنه ضد الدين أو
 ضد الشريعة الإسلامية؛ فهذه كلها فتاوى شاذة ومجافية للشرع والدين.

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الموجز

الأحد 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 2:40 مساء

*خلال حواره بصحيفة "الراى" الكويتية ، قال الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى انه مستقل حاليا عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ، مشددا على ان الجماعة لاتلزمه بمواقف وأراء محددة عن حماسة للاخوان .
وأكد القرضاوي: "أنا حر في عاطفتي، لكنني لا أنكر أننى تربيت في كنف الإخوان، ونشأت بينهم قرابة 70 سنة، لكني الآن مستقل عنهم، لا يلزمونني بمواقف وآراء محددة، واختلفت معهم في مواقف كثيرة".
وتابع قائلا:" إنني اخترت الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح في المرحلة الأولى من الانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية رغم وقوف الإخوان ضده، ولم أنتخب مرشحهم، لكن في المرحلة الثانية عندما انحصرت المنافسة على الرئاسة بين مرسي والفريق أحمد شفيق اخترت مرسي، بدلا من اختيار مرشح يمثل امتدادا لحكم مبارك، ويعيد إنتاج نظامه الفاسد، هناك فرق بين أن أكون مرتهناً بـ «الإخوان» أفعل ما يريدونه، وبين أن أكون متعاطفا معهم ولى مواقفي الخاصة التي تخالفهم في بعض الاحيان".​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

تقدم الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، والدكتور أسامة ياسين القياديان بجماعة الإخوان، عن طريق محاميهما، ببلاغ إلى النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات ضد وزير الداخلية ومأمور سجن طرة، بسبب منع ذويهم من زيارتهم إلا من خلال حاجز زجاجي.
وأكد مقدما البلاغ، أن البلتاجي وياسين يهددان بالإضراب عن الطعام إذا لم يتم منع هذه الطريقة المخالفة للقانون.

الأحد ٢٢ ديسمبر ٢٠١٣ - ٠٣:٥١:٢٢ م
*الشروق*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشناوى يرحب بالانتقال لـ "تركيا" ويرفض "السودان"*​الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*.. الخشاب: فاروق جعفر قادر على إعادة أمجاد المحلة*​الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*أحمد فتحى يرحب بالانضمام للهلال السعودى*
الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 03:44

دخل أحمد فتحى نجم فريق الأهلى، فى مفاوضات جادة مع نادى الهلال السعودى، تمهيدا للانضمام
إليه خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية فى يناير القادم.​



​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*العثور على الجثة الثانية من مفقودى المركب الغارق شمال شرق رأس غارب*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس البيت الكويتي: لا نطالب "السيسي" برئاسة مصر فقط بل بقيادة العرب كلهم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير خارجية الإمارات يؤكد للرئيس منصور استمرار دعم بلاده الكامل لمصر*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامعة القاهرة تطالب الجيش والشرطة بتأمين محيطها الخارجى خلال الامتحانات*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*النائب العام يطلب تحريات حول اتهام البرادعى وزوجة الشاطر بالتخابر*​

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:31
كلف النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات الأجهزة الأمنية بالتحرى عن صحة البلاغ المقدم من المحامى
خالد البرى، ضد كل من الدكتور محمد البرادعى، رئيس حزب الدستور، والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح


​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

أمر المستشار محمد شيرين فهمى قاضى التحقيق المنتدب من وزارة العدل، بمنع عدد من قضاة "تيار الاستقلال" 
وحركة "قضاة من أجل مصر" من السفر، وهم كل من المستشار محمود مكى نائب رئيس الجمهورية
 السابق وشقيقه المستشار أحمد مكى، والمستشار أحمد سليمان وزيرا العدل السابقين،
 والمستشار حسام الغريانى رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى السابق ورئيس لجنة إعداد 
دستور 2012، والمستشار هشام جنينة رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات الحالى،
 والمستشار محمود الخضيرى نائب رئيس محكمة النقض سابقا ورئيس اللجنة 
التشريعية بالبرلمان المنحل، والمستشار ناجى دربالة نائب رئيس محكمة النقض
 الحالى، والمستشار زكريا عبد العزيز رئيس نادى القضاة السابق.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*مقتل 4 تكفيريين وضبط 4 آخرين فى حملة أمنية جنوب رفح*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:41
شنت قوات الجيش المصرى حملة أمنية كبرى مصحوبة بالمدرعات مع غطاء جوى كثيف من الطائرات العسكرية،
 على قرية "المهدية" جنوب رفح أمس الأحد.
وقال مصدر أمنى مسئول، إن "الجيش الثانى نفذ حملة أمنية قوية على المهدية فجر الأحد، تحت غطاء جوى من الطائرات العسكرية وانتهت حملة اليوم مع دخول المساء وقد عادت خطوط الإنترنت والهواتف المحمولة والأرضية لشبه جزيرة سيناء بعد انقطاع دام لمدة 12 ساعة تقريبا".
وأضاف المصدر أن "الحملة العسكرية التى نفذت فى قرية المهدية أسفرت عن مقتل 4 عناصر تكفيرية برصاص الجيش وضبط 4 آخرين بعد اشتباكات عنيفة مع قوات الجيش والجماعات التكفيرية".



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*شاهد قضية هروب مرسى من وادى النطرون :*
* أسلحة اقتحام السجون ليست مصرية*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 -



 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*"أمن الموانئ": أحبطنا 80 عملية تهريب سلاح منذ 30 يونيو*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:39
قال اللواء ممتاز فهمى، مدير المباحث الجنائية بمصلحة أمن الموانئ، أنه منذ 
ثورة 30 يونيو حتى الآن، تم إحباط 80 عملية تهريب أسلحة


 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الخارجية: الإخوان ستزيد من وتيرة العنف خلال الفترة المقبلة *

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:52
قال السفير نبيل فهمى وزير الخارجية، إن الالتزام بمسار خريطة الطريق هام للانتقال لمرحلة جديدة، 
مشيرًا إلى أن إقرار الدستور والمشاركة الشعبية مرحلة هامة جدا خارجيا وداخليا.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*نائب القنصل العام بجدة : الإخوان أفسدوا ندوتنا عن الدستور وطردناهم*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الصريطى": مادة "المحاكمات العسكرية" مبررة لحساسية المرحلة الحالية*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*ساويرس: عدم ترشح السيسى للرئاسة سيكون مؤسفا فالشعب يعلق عليه الآمال*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:09
قال رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس، إن تصريحاته التى تناولتها بعض وسائل الإعلام، وزعمت تهدده بمواجهة 
المعارضين بالعنف إذا لجئوا إلى العنف، قصد بها أن الدم المصرى مقدس.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*حافظ أبو سعدة يصف الحكم بحبس "ماهر" و"دومة" و"عادل" بـ"المشدد جدا"*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*"المركزى للمحاسبات": مرسى عين شخصًا بالرئاسة محكوم عليه جنائيًا*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*منع ٩ قضاة بـ"قضايا الدولة" من السفر لانتمائهم لقضاة من أجل مصر*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكبد له القدرة على إعادة تكوين نفسه شريطة عدم تليفه*

أوضح الدكتور عمرو حلمى أستاذ جراحة الكبد بمعهد الكبد القومى بالمنوفية، أن هناك نوعين من الأورام تصيب الكبد النوع الأول تسمى أورام أولية والنوع الثانى يسمى أورام ثانوية.
ومن المعروف أن الكبد له القدرة فى إعادة تكوين نفسه ولكن هذه القدرة تكون ضئيلة عندما يكون الكبد متليف ولكن فى حال المتبرع بفص من الكبد يكون الكبد سليم فيعيد تكوين نفسه خلال أربع أسابيع من العملية.




​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشاى الأخضر يحميك من التسمم الغذائى*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*البروكلى يقوى مناعتك ويحميك من السرطان وأمراض القلب *

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*البرودة الشديدة قد تؤدى إلى بتر الأعضاء*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:27



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*سوء التغذية والدهون سبب الإصابة بأمراض المرارة لدى معظم المصريين* 
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:03
"مرارة المصريين تشتكى من سوء التغذية"، هذا ما وصفه لنا الدكتور وائل صفوت، مستشار الصحة 
الإقليمى، معلقًا على الوضع الحالى لمرارة أغلب المصريين



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*وجبة الإفطار تحميك من أمراض الشرايين التاجية*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:07



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*طبيب : وسائل منع الحمل تختلف حسب عمر المرأة*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*5 نصائح غير تقليدية لمريض جيوب الأنفية تمكنه من التنفس بسهولة*

الأحد، 22 ديسمبر 2013 - 20
يقدم الدكتور قسام الرفاعى أستاذ الصدر والجهاز التنفسى مجموعة من النصائح البسيطة وغير المألوفة لمحاولة التخلص من التهابات الجيوب الأنفية، وخاصة انسداد الأنف المزعج بسببها.
1 - ابتعد عن استخدام الصابون أو منظف الوجه ذى الرائحة العطرية القوية، 
2- استنشق بعضا من المياه الدافئة فى أنفك أو مغلى الملح، "مياه مغلية مضاف إليها بعض الملح"
3 - اغسل وجهك بين الحين والآخر بمياه دافئة تماما حتى تشعر بها جبهتك وأنفك جيدا، وبعدها قم بتجفيف الوجه بسرعة وهو دافئ، 
4- قم بتدفئة قطعة سميكة من القماش ووضعها مباشرة قبل انصراف حرارتها على الوجه، 
5- لا تبذل مجهودا كبيرا يتطلب التنفس بشكل مستمر كصعود السلالم العالية كثيرا، ولا تتمخط بشكل عنيف فتتضرر جيوب الأنفية، وحاول استشاق الهواء النقى الخالى من العوادم



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*يديعوت أحرونوت *
*حاخام : الرب غاضب على المصريين لذلك سلط عليهم الاقتتال والجوع *

قال الحاخام الإسرائيلى "نير بن إرتسى" فى عظته الأسبوعية أمس السبت، إن جنود الجيش الإسرائيلى مهددون بالاختطاف الآن من أكثر وقت مضى بسبب انتشار المنظمات الإرهابية على جميع الحدود وفى مقدمتها الحدود المصرية، وكذلك لبنان والأردن. 
وأضاف أن الرب غاضب على مصر لذلك سلط على المصريين الاقتتال الداخلى، وكذلك انتشار الجوع، زاعما أنه سينتقل من مصر إلى جميع دول العالم.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*معاريف*
*رئيس الكنيست السابق يدعو إسرائيل مجددا للإعلان عن منشآتها النووية *

جدد رئيس الكنيست السابق "أفرايم بورج" دعوته إلى إسرائيل بالاعتراف رسمياً بامتلاك منشآت 
نووية، ودعاها إلى تفكيك تلك المنشآت بواسطة اتفاق دولى مع إيران.​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*هــــاآرتس *
*الجيش المصرى قطع شوطا كبيرا فى محاربة الإرهاب بسيناء *

أوضحت الصحيفة أنه طبقا للأعداد التى أحصيت خلال 6 أشهر الماضية فإن مقتل جنديين فى الجيش 
يقابله مقتل تكفيرى واحد، مضيفة أن عدد الشهداء فى الجيش المصرى بلغ 260 شهيدا 
مقابل 131 من العناصر التكفيرية​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

الإذاعة العامة 
*إنقاذ سفير إريتريا بتل أبيب من محاولة الاعتداء عليه فى محاضرة بطبريا*

اضطرت الشرطة الإسرائيلية إلى إطلاق النار فى الهواء، مساء أمس السبت، لتخليص سفير إريتريا فى إسرائيل، 
خلال محاضرة له فى كيبوتس "كنيرت" بالقرب من طبريا، من معارضين إريتريين أرادوا الاعتداء عليه.​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشراب العجيب للتخلص من الدهون ...... خااااااااص*
اكدت اغلب الابحاث أن الزنجبيل يقبع في قائمه المواد المساعده و الحارقه للدهون ، وان الزنجبيل هو من أهم 
المواد التي تساعد وبجدارة على حرق الدهون المتكونه في الجسم البشري *عند تناوله خاصة **بعد الوجبه مباشرة*. 
*يفضل مزج مادة الزنجبيل مع القرفه لتعطي نتائج افضل عند حرق الدهون* *بشكل افضل بعد الوجبات*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس «السجون» الأسبق : نظام «الغرف الزجاجية» بـ«العقرب» أفضل من حضور رجال الأمن الزيارة*
 قال اللواء محمد نجيب، رئيس مصلحة السجون الأسبق: إن هذا النظام قانوني ويراعي حقوق الإنسان
 وأفضل للسجناء من حضور أحد ممثلي السجن للزيارة والتحكم فيها، على حد قوله.




​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*«حمزاوي» : الدستور الجديد «قمعي».. ولا يجب أن تتحول الدولة إلى «عصابة»*
الإثنين 23/ديسمبر/2013 - 04:24 ص
قال الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي، رئيس حزب «مصر الحرية»، إن الدستور الجديد المزمع إجراء الاستفتاء عليه 
يومي 14 و15 ينايرالمقبل «قمعي»، معتبرًا أن القوانين الصادرة عن السلطة الحالية وعلى رأسها قانون 
التظاهر «لا تعبر عن أي ديمقراطية». وتابع: «من يقول عكس ذلك فاسد».​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الخارجية : *
*لن أناطح القوى العظمى.. وأمريكا كانت تبحث عن بديل لـ«مبارك»*

*الشروق*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*نائب رئيس هيئة الطاقة النووية : انتظروا أول مفاعل مصري خلال 6 سنوات*
قال الدكتور مصطفى العسيري، نائب رئيس هيئة الطاقة النووية، إن مصر يمكن أن يكون لديها 
«مفاعل نووي» خلال 6 سنوات.





​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*علق الإعلامي معتز الدمرداش، على بكاء الناشطة السياسية أسماء محفوظ عند سماع خبر الحكم اليوم *
*على زملائها **النشطاء السياسيين أحمد دومة ومحمد عادل وأحمد ماهر.*
*وقال الدمرداش في تغريدة له اليوم الأحد، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «تويتر»: "أسماء محفوظ تبكي منهارة *
*عند سماعها خبر الحكم على دومة وماهر وعادل، عقبالك لما تحصليهم وترجعي لشبشب باتا".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*بعد التحذير من الإتجار ببعض الأسماك.. «القرموطي» يعرض السمك الصالح للاستخدام في «مانشيت»*
الاثنين ٢٣ ديسمبر ٢٠١٣ - ٠٤:٠٠:٤٥ ص
بعد قيام وزارة التموين بإصدار قرار يمنع الإتجار أو الحيازة أو التداول لثمانية أنواع من الأسماك، لاحتوائها على بعض السموم التي قد تضر بحياة المواطن، بدأ الإعلامي جابر القرموطي، حلقة برنامجه «مانشيت»، الذي يُعرض على فضائية «أون تي في»، مرتديًا لـ«مريلة» و«جوانتي»، وواضعًا أمامه طبقًا به عدة أنواع من الأسماك الصالحة للاستخدام.
وناشد القرموطي، المواطنين بالابتعاد عن شراء أنواع الأسماك التي أعلنت عنها الحكومة، والاكتفاء فقط بشراء الأنواع التي عرضها في الحلقة، والمتمثلة في «البوري والبلطي والسبيط والبربوني والمكرونة والمرجان»، قائلاً: «اشتروا من الأنواع دي 
*وأي سمكة غريبة تشوفوها مش لازم تشتروها»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

طالب الإعلامي عمرو أديب مقدم برنامح "القاهرة اليوم"، الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع،
بضرورة تحديد موقفة من الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية بعد أن اصبح ذلك مطلبا شعبيا، قائلا: 
"إما أن تحدد قرارك من الترشح للرئاسة، أو تستقيل من منصب وزير الدفاع".​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*كشف تقرير سرّي لجهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية،* عن أن تركيا تنوي استقبال كل أعضاء جماعة «الإخوان»
الهاربين من مصر، مشيراً إلى أن التنظيم الدولي للإخوان وضع قائمة تضم نحو 600 شخص من الموالين
للجماعة والجماعات التكفيرية والجهادية، ومنهم أعضاء في «تنظيم القاعدة» و«حماس»، 
المطلوب تهريبهم خارج البلاد، للبدء فى إجراءات تصعيدية ضد القاهرة من الخارج.
*فيــــــــــتو* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

كشف الكاتب الصحفي نبيل شرف الدين، عن أن طارق الزمر، رئيس حزب البناء والتنمية الذراع السياسية للجماعة الإسلامية الهارب في قطر، هرب إلى تركيا عقب القبض على القيادي الإخواني عصام العريان في أكتوبر الماضي، وانتقل بعدها إلى دولة قطر.

وقال شرف الدين، خلال لقائه مع الإعلامي أحمد موسى، مقدم برنامج «الشعب يريد»، على قناة «التحرير»، الأحد، إن الزمر هرب «مرتديا النقاب» بصحبة محمد جعفر حارسه الشخصي ومساعدة عدد من قيادات الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة أسيوط.

وفي سياق آخر، أشار شرف الدين، إلى أن بعض ضيوف قناة «الجزيرة مباشر مصر» يتقاضون 5 آلاف دولار يوميا مقابل ظهورهم فضلا عن مرتبات خيالية لبعض الصحفيين المصريين.​
ولفت إلى أن الدكتور أيمن نور، زعيم حزب غد الثورة، زار تركيا 3 مرات بعد خروجه من القاهرة، مضيفا أنه سيتوجه إلى قطر خلال الأسبوع القادم.

واتهم الشيخ محمد عبد المقصود، نائب الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، بالحصول على 7مليارات دولار من إحدى الجهات (لم يسمها) خلال الأيام الماضية، ووضعها في حساب خاص في أحد البنوك.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

كشف الكاتب الصحفي نبيل شرف الدين، عن أن طارق الزمر، رئيس حزب البناء والتنمية الذراع السياسية للجماعة الإسلامية الهارب في قطر، هرب إلى تركيا عقب القبض على القيادي الإخواني عصام العريان في أكتوبر الماضي، وانتقل بعدها إلى دولة قطر.

وقال شرف الدين، خلال لقائه مع الإعلامي أحمد موسى، مقدم برنامج «الشعب يريد»، على قناة «التحرير»، الأحد، إن الزمر هرب «مرتديا النقاب» بصحبة محمد جعفر حارسه الشخصي ومساعدة عدد من قيادات الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة أسيوط.

وفي سياق آخر، أشار شرف الدين، إلى أن بعض ضيوف قناة «الجزيرة مباشر مصر» يتقاضون 5 آلاف دولار يوميا مقابل ظهورهم فضلا عن مرتبات خيالية لبعض الصحفيين المصريين.​
ولفت إلى أن الدكتور أيمن نور، زعيم حزب غد الثورة، زار تركيا 3 مرات بعد خروجه من القاهرة، مضيفا أنه سيتوجه إلى قطر خلال الأسبوع القادم.

واتهم الشيخ محمد عبد المقصود، نائب الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، بالحصول على 7مليارات دولار من إحدى الجهات (لم يسمها) خلال الأيام الماضية، ووضعها في حساب خاص في أحد البنوك.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

قال المستشار زكريا عبد العزيز رئيس نادي القضاة السابق، عقب صدور قرار من المستشار شرين فهمي قاضي 
التحقيق المنتدب بمنعه من السفر هو مجموعة من القضاة، أنه لا يعلم أي شىء عن قرار منعه من السفر، ولم يتم إخطاره به.
وأضاف قائلا "لقد كنت مريضا طيلة الأيام الماضية، ولا أغادر منزلي إلا في الحالات الضرورية ، 
ولم أتابع أي تحقيقات، وفوجئت بالقرار عبر وسائل الإعلام، ولم أنخذ بعد أي إجراء حتى الآن".
*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*نفى المستشار هشام جنينة، رئيس الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات،* ما تردد بشأن إصدار الجهاز المركزي تقريرًا 
يفيد بأن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي تناول «بط وكباب» بثلاثة ملايين جنيه​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

قال الكاتب الصحفي نبيل شرف الدين، إن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، قرر الترشح في الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، بسبب ممارسات جماعه الإخوان «المحظورة».
وأضاف شرف الدين، خلال لقائه مع الإعلامي أحمد موسى، مقدم برنامج «الشعب يريد»، على قناة «التحرير»، الأحد، أن هناك تعديلًا وزاريًا خلال الأيام المقبلة، يشمل الدكتور حازم الببلاوي، رئيس الحكومة، و7 وزراء من بينهم الفريق السيسي، بسبب ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية.
وأشار شرف الدين، إلى أن جماعة الإخوان «المحظورة» وضعت أسماء 3 مرشحين في الانتخابات الرئاسية هم : البرادعي، وأبوالفتوح، والعوا
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*«القرضاوي»: اعتذرت عن عدم قبول منصب مرشد «الإخوان»*
الإثنين 23/ديسمبر/2013 - 03:53 ص
قال القرضاوي،اتهامه بالخيانة العظمى والتخابر مع حركة «حماس»، ووضعه على قوائم المطلوبين قضائيا، «مضحك». وتساءل:«خيانة من وتخابر مع من ومن أجل ماذا؟، كيف يتهم العملاء العلماء؟»، 
وتابع: «اكتشف «الانقلابيون» أن القرضاوي وهو في الثامنة والثمانين خائن ويتخابر مع حماس ثم كشف القرضاوي، عن اعتذاره عن قبول منصب المرشد العام في مصر بعد سجن المرشد د بديع، وقال: لقد استعفيت من جماعة «الإخوان» من عقود، لأكون خادما للأمة كلها، وعرض علي هذا المنصب من قبل، لكني اعتذرت، وفي رجال «الإخوان» من يقوم بهذه المهمة خير قيام، أفضل مني.
وأكد أن «الإسلاميين لم يفشلوا في تونس ولا ليبيا، ولا حتى في مصر، إنهم ( كما يرى أهل البصيرة ) يحققون نجاحات متفاوتة، ولا يتصور أن تعالج مشكلات عقود في سنة واحدة لم تجد تعاونا كافيا، الأمر يحتاج لبعض الوقت، وتعاون من الأحزاب والتيارات المختلفة».​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*«مرسى» يطالب بضم «طنطاوى» كمتهم فى قضية التخابر*
تهكم المعزول «محمد مرسى» على الاتهامات الموجهة إليه في قضية التخابر مع منظمات أجنبية وتهريب المساجين.
*وقال في حديث لحراسه «إن كنت رئيساً فاسداً وأتخابر مع جهات أجنبية فلماذا تركني المشير طنطاوي اجلس على سدة الحكم، **واني أرى أنه يجب أن يدخل المشير معنا متهماً لأنه تركني؟.!!*​

*الــوفـــد*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*علمت «الوفد» أن «مرسى» رفض التوقيع على قرار الإحالة بقلم السجن وأخرج قلمه الخاص وقال... هذا قلم «الحق».*
وجلس يفحص صفحات قرار الإحالة الذي نص على « إحالة مرسى وبديع ونائبي مرشد الإخوان خيرت الشاطر ومحمود عزت ورئيس مجلس الشعب السابق محمد الكتاتنى، وعدد من قادة الجماعة​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

قال «مرسى».. أتوقع المزيد من القضايا.
تنص المادة (152) في دستور 2012 (المعطل)، على أن «يحاكم رئيس الجمهورية أمام محكمة خاصة يرأسها 
رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى، وعضوية أقدم نواب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا ومجلس الدولة، وأقدم 
رئيسين بمحاكم الاستئناف، ويتولى الادعاء أمامها النائب العام، وإذا قام بأحدهم مانع حل محله
من يليه في الأقدمية. ولأن هذا لم يتم الآن فتعتبر بذلك تلك المحاكمة باطلة 
*وأى أحكام صادرة غير البراءة فهي باطلة.*

*الــوفـــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*أخطر خمس حشرات بالعالم .. تصنف كأخطر حشرات سامة.*
*العقرب:** والعقرب الاستوائى أخطرها، يصل طوله إلى 2,5 سم، **وهناك أنواعاً يبلغ طولها 20 سنتيمترًا.*
*الدبور الأسيوى: **أكبر حجماً من الدبابير العادية، 3 بوصات، لدغته **مميتة*
*الأرملة السوداء:** سامة وتفضى لدغتها إلى الموت مباشرة، لونها الأسود الداكن وعلى ظهرها **ساعة رملية، وتوجد فى أمريكا الشمالية.*
*الدبابير: **منها السام وغير السام ولا نستطيع التفريق بين النوعين **فى العالم، لأن النوع الذى يحتوى على سم منها لدغة منه مميتة*
*النملة المقبلة: **فى الغابات يتغذى على دم الكائنات الحية الأكبر منها فى الحجم، **على نسبة عالية من السم الذى يقضى حياة الإنسان.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأرصاد: طقس اليوم مائل للدفء نهارًا شديد البرودة ليلًا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*أهم الخطوات للتخلص من الشعور بالأحباط*
1- الابتعاد عن الصورة المثالية :
2- التركيز على الممكن حاليا
3- المحفزات : البحث عن محفزات للعمل لكى لاتصاب بالإرهاق والملل وتتوقف. 
4- تحقيق أهداف صغيرة 
5- كرر على نفسك دائما فكرة أنك تستطيع أن تفعل وتحقق ماتريد
6- ساعد الآخرين​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

قال الدكتور سيد الشيمى، *العالم الفلكى،* إن الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، 
سيتولى رئاسة الجمهورية فى 2014، لافتاً إلى أنه يخضع مثل الزعيم الراحل جمال عبدالناصر، 
إلى نجم النسر الطائر الذى يتسم بـ "القوة والجسارة والجراءة"، وأنه يبحث عن آفاق جديدة
 
*الـوفـــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*استنتج علماء من الولايات المتحدة ان تأثير السكر في الجسم يماثل تأثير المخدرات، لأنه ينشط نفس المراكز في الدماغ.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*«الأباتشى» تدك أوكار الإرهاب بـ«المهدية».. وخبراء المفرقعات يمشطون طرق «رفح»*
*الصاعقة تستعد لمداهمة قرى المهدية والتومة والمقاطعة *
*ومصدر عسكرى: الإرهابيون مثلوا بجثمان المجند لبسالته فى الاشتباكات*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

واشنطن تحذر من الزج بسفيرها فى قضية فساد تركيا
*«توداى زمان»:* القضية تعنى نهاية ووفاة حزب العدالة والتنمية
المتظاهرون يحملون نمشاً رمزياً لحكومة أردوغان من صناديق الأحذية​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل ناسا تحذر من عاصفة ثلجية قوية ستضرب مصر وفلسطين ولبنان خلال ساعات*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعديل وزاري خلال أيام والسيسي خارج التشكيل الوزاري!.*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

أصيب ركاب المترو الساعة التاسعة صباحًا بالذعر بسبب قيام بعض الصبية باطلاق طلقات الخرطوش على المترو
 في محطة مترو عزبة النخل. وقام سائق القطار بفتح أبواب المترو بعد إصابة الركاب بالهلع والذعر.
وقام الركاب والسائق بالمطاردة وألقى القبض على 2 منهم وبحوزتهما فرد خرطوش وتسليمهما بمحطة عين شمس.

*الــــوفـــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعرب القرضاوي، عن احترامه لآراء نجله عبدالرحمن، مهما حملت من اختلاف في الرأي معه، *
*لكن تبين له أن ما ذهب إليه كان خطأ، فصار من أشد المعارضين للانقلاب العسكري ورجع إلى الصواب".*​*

*


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

أمر النائب النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، بفتح التحقيق في البلاغ المقدم من جمعية بداية لتنمية المجتمع، ضد د. علي عبدالرحمن، محافظ الجيزة، و8 من كبار معاونيه، والذي يتهمهم فيه بإهدار المال العام والتقاعس في أداء مهام وظيفتهم، وإستغلال صفتهم التنفيذية وتعنتتهم في منح الجمعية تراخيص بناء علي الرغم من إستيفاء كل الشروط ، وإضرارهم بأموال أكثر من 1000 مواطن 
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*النائب العام يبحث إدراج "التنظيم الدولى للإخوان" على قوائم الترقب*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:3

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*حملة الماجستير يواصلون تظاهرهم أمام "الوزراء" للمطالبة بالتعيين *

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:15

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*ألف خساره  عليكي  يامصر وعلي  قمم  رجالاتك .. *
*بقي  اللي  معاه  ماستر  مش  لاقي  شغل !!*
*طب  لو  راح  هنا  ولا  هناك  هنقول  عليه* * إيه !!*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*البنك المركزى يجمد أموال 72 جمعية أهلية على رأسها "الإخوان"*

*الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:13*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*"القضاة" لـ "جنينة": لن تراقب أموال النادى والميزانية اعتمدتها عموميته*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:11

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر: عقد امتحان طلاب الأزهر المحبوسين بورش قسم الهندسة بالعباسية*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:09
أكدت مصادر مطلعة بجامعة الأزهر، اليوم، أن رئيس جامعة الأزهر، قرر عقد امتحانات الطلاب 
المقبوض عليهم بورش قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية الموجودة بشارع صلاح سالم بالعباسية.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز على طلاب الإخوان لإبعادهم عن محيط وزاره "الدفاع"*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:05

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*مدير أمن مدن الأزهر: فصل 700 طالب من المدينة الجامعية*

الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 -13:58

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*هيئة الأرصاد الجوية تنفى تعرض القاهرة لعواصف ثلجية*
*الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:13*
نفت الهيئة العامة للأرصاد الجوية المصرية، الخبر الصادر من "وكالة ناسا 
الفضائية" بشأن تعرض البلاد.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسيرة للإخوان بالمدينة الجامعية بـ"القاهرة" للإفراج عن محبوسين*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:00
 
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على 4 متهمين بالتحريض على العنف بشمال سيناء*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:14
أعلنت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء، أن قوات الأمن ألقت اليوم الاثنين 
القبض على 4 أشخاص بتهمة التحريض على العنف بالمحافظة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*انخفاض مبيعات عطلة ما قبل عيد الميلاد فى أمريكا*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:33
جاء إقبال المتسوقين الأمريكيين على الشراء فى عطلة نهاية الأسبوع التى تسبق عيد الميلاد ضعيفا، رغم
التخفيضات الكبيرة، وهو ما ينبئ بموسم صعب لشركات البيع بالتجزئة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير البترول : سداد 1.5 مليار دولار من مديونية الشركاء الأجانب اليوم*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:27
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة شرطى إسرائيلى بجروح خطيرة بعد طعنه من عامل فلسطينى بالقدس*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:14

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاتحاد الأوروبى يقرر صرف 30 مليون يورو إضافية للاجئين السوريين*​
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:17

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*بروكسل تخصص 50 مليون يورو كمساعدات إنسانية لجنوب السودان*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:37
 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الإعلام بجنوب السودان ينفى سيطرة المتمردين على حقول النفط*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:24

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*واشنطن ترسل 150 من مشاة البحرية لحماية سفارة أمريكا بجنوب السودان*​
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 –

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*أبو مازن يشكر الإمارات على تقديم 50 مليون دولار للسلطة الفلسطينية*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:16

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*مشاورات طارئة فى مجلس الأمن الدولى بخصوص جنوب السودان*​
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:26
 
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الزمالك" يبيت بالعين السخنة غدًا استعدادًا لمواجهة "المصرى"*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:33

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*ممدوح عباس يرهن ترشحه لانتخابات الزمالك بحازم إمام*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:38

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*المنتخب الأولمبى يتجمع منتصف يناير لأول مرة تحت قيادة "البدرى"*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:40
 
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*عباس: شيكابالا علاقته بالزمالك "جواز كاثوليكى"*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:08
نفى ممدوح عباس، رئيس نادى الزمالك السابق، تحريضه لمحمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" لاعب الزمالك، الذى وصفه
"بالمجنون" لافتعال الأزمة المثارة بينه وبين إدارة ناديه حاليًا بسبب تأخر صرف مستحقاته المالية

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*يديعوت أحرونوت *
*الشاباك يفشل فى العثور على منفذى عملية "بات يام" جنوب تل أبيب*

ذكرت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" الإسرائيلية أن جهاز الأمن العام الداخلى الإسرائيلى "الشاباك" فشل فى العثور على
 منفذى العملية الفدائية فى مدينة "بيت يام"، جنوب مدينة تل أبيب أمس من خلال وضع عبوة ناسفة فى أتوبيس عام​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*حسن نافعة : القبضة الأمنية تتسبب فى إحراج مصر مع المنظمات الدولية*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:10
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*14 منظمة حقوقية مصرية تندد بسجن دومة وماهر وعادل*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:33
أصدرت14 منظمة حقوقية، اليوم الاثنين،بيانا تندد فيه الحكم بسجن أحمد 
ماهر، وأحمد دومة، ومحمد عادل.
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*إجلاء أعضاء البعثة المصرية من مدينة بور بجنوب السودان إلى "جوبا"*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تنفذ عمليات واسعة جنوب الشيخ زويد ورفح*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:56
انتهت قوات مشتركة من الجيش والشرطة المدنية بشمال سيناء قبل 
قليل، من حملة أمنية موسعة بمناطق جنوب الشيخ زويد ورفح.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

قالت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية إن البابا تواضروس الثانى زار ألمانيا فى رحلة رعوية من 18 إلى 23 ديسمبر 2013، 
ويختتم الزيارة يوم غد الثلاثاء، عائدا إلى أرض مصر استعدادا لاحتفالات عيد الميلاد المجيد
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأرثوذكسية : البابا تواضروس يصلى من أجل المطرانيين المختطفين بسوريا*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:34
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## grges monir (23 ديسمبر 2013)

اخبار عن انفجا رمروع بمديرية امن الدقهلية


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*سماع دوى انفجار ضخم بمدينة المنصورة* 
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:57
سمع دوى انفجار هائل بجوار مديرية أمن الدقهلية بمدينة المنصورة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. بدء احتفالات الكنائس الكاثوليكية بأعياد الميلاد*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:42
تبدأ مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، الكنائس الكاثوليكية فى مصر بإقامة قدَّاسات أعياد 
الميلاد، للاحتفال بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش يدمر 6 أنفاق ويضبط مخزن بضائع معدة للتهريب برفح*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:14
أعلنت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء أن قوات الجيش برفح تمكنت اليوم الاثنين 
من هدم 6 أنفاق حدودية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*تأخر إقلاع طائرة متجهة لصنعاء 5ساعات بسبب إضراب مطارات اليمن*
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:25
شهدت صالة الترانزيت بمطار القاهرة الاثنين تأخر إقلاع الطائرة اليمنية 
المتجهة إلى صنعاء خمس ساعات
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر مقربة من شفيق: الفريق ينهى أمورا شخصية بدبى والعودة قريبا جدا*​​
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:54​​
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليوم .. افتتاح موقف المنيب لاستيعاب 600 سيارة من المواقف العشوائية*​​
*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*شاهد: انفجار المنصورة تسبب فى سقوط ضحايا وهدم جزء من مديرية الأمن*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:23






انفجار المنصورة 
أكد شهود العيان بمدينة المنصورة، على وصول العديد من القوات التعزيزات الأمنية إلى شارع بورسعيد بمدينة المنصورة، منذ قليل، بالقرب من محيط مديرية أمن الدقهلية، مضيفا أن الانفجار تسبب فى سقوط العديد من الضحايا، وهدم أجزاء من مديرية الأمن. 
*وأضاف شاهد العيان، أنهم سمعوا دوى انفجار هائل آخر فى حى الجامعة وأماكن أخرى، مشيرا إلى أن الانفجار تسبب فى هز المدينة بأكملها.*​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

"العمل الأردنية" تعتزم ترحيل 8318 عاملا مصريا مخالفا 
الإثنين، 23 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:27
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

أعلنت الشرطة الإسرائيلية، صباح أمس، سقوط صاروخ أطلق من قطاع غزة الذي تسيطر عليه ​​
حركة "حماس" على جنوب إسرائيل دون وقوع أضرار أو إصابات.​

*الوطن*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*شاهد عيان:3 انفجارات هزت المنصورة والشرطة تخلى المبانى المحيطة للانفجار *
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:36
قال أحد شهود العيان إن مدينة المنصورة، بمحافظة الدقهلية، شهدت فى 
الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انتدب النائب العام فريق من النيابة العامة ، والذي وصل إلي مقر الانفجار الذى وقع بمديرية 
امن الدقهلية لمعاينة الحادث، وأسفر عن استشهاد ثلاثة مجندين حتي الآن وسقوط عشرات المصابين. 
وكان قد وقع منذ قليل انفجار شديد بجوار مديرية أمن الدقهلية ، 
وأكد مراسل "صدي البلد" أن حالة من الفزع والهلع
سادت محيط المنطقة ، حيث من المتوقع سقوط ضحايا نتيجة شدة الانفجار *، ولم تتضح حتي الآن أسباب الانفجار .*
*صـــدى البلـــــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*المحظورة" خططت لاغتيال الفريق شفيق بالإمارات*.. مجموعة جهادية مكونة من خمسة أفراد انتقلت من القاهرة إلى أبو ظبي.. والتعاون الأمني بين البلدين أجهض المخطط​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل : وزارة الصحة : قتيلان و20 اصابة حتى الان فى انفجار لمنصورة .*​
*اخبار مصر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل تفاصيل الانفجار بالمنصورة **
*2013-12-24 01:42:18 
*





**عشرات الضحايا في انفجار بـ«أمن الدقهلية».. وإصابة مدير الأمن ومقتل مديرَي مكتبه*​*
**قالت مصادر أمنية، إن سيارة مفخخة انفجرت بمديرية أمن الدقهلية، في وقت مبكر الثلاثاء، أسفرت عن مقتل وإصابة حوالي 50 شخصًا، وانهيار أجزاء من المبنى، وانهيارات في مبنى المسرح القومي المواجه للمديرية.وكشفت المصادر الأمنية إصابة اللواء سامي الميهي، مدير الأمن، بإصابات بالغة، ومقتل مديرَي مكتبه في الحادث.*

* وأوضحت المصادر أن الدور الأول لمبنى مديرية الأمن، الذي يقع به مكتب مدير الأمن، انهار بالكامل، بالإضافة إلى انهيارات في الدورين الثاني والثالث، بجانب انهيارات مماثلة لمبنى المسرح القومي، المواجه للمديرية، كما تحطمت عشرات السيارات.وأكدت المصادر أنه لم يتم حصر عدد الضحايا، ولكن يقدر عددهم ما بين 50 شخصًا بين قتلى وجرحى

المصرى اليوم*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

قال،شاهد عيان، إن قوات الأمن 
*تقوم الآن بإبطال مفعول قنبلة أخرى تم العثور عليها بجانب قسم طلخا بمحافظة الدقهلية.*
وأضاف إن هناك تجمهر من أهالي مدينة المنصورة مصممين على وقوفهم بجوار جهاز الشرطة ورفضهم إخلاء المكان.

*بوابة الفجر* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال شهود عيان، أن هناك تعزيزات أمنية وصلت إلى شارع بورسعيد بمدينة المنصورة، منذ قليل، بالقرب من محيط*
* مديرية أمن الدقهلية، بعد الانفجار تسبب فى سقوط العديد من الضحايا، وهدم أجزاء من مديرية الأمن.
*​*
**الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*نبأ عاجل من مصطفى بكرى عبر تويتر الان*
2013-12-24 01:48 
*



*
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*فاطمة ناعوت تعليقا على تفجير المنصورة عبر تويتر الان*
2013-12-24 01:49:28 
*



*
*



* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

الأنفجارات الأرهابيه  في  هذا  التوقيت .. تعني  توجيه  رساله  تهديد  مباشر
الي  المسيحيين خلال  أعياد  الميلاد  ورأس  السنه  الميلاديه​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*هكذا تم تفجير مبنى مديرية الأمن الدقهلية !!*
  12/24/2013   2:04   AM
أكد مصدر أمنى أن الانفجار الضخم الذي ضرب مديرية أمن المنصورة يرجع إلى وقوع تفجيرين متزامنين،
 الأول كان قنبلة بالأدوار العليا، والثاني كان بسيارة مفخخة قرب المديرية.
فى حين، تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية تفكيك سيارة مفخخة أخرى، كانت تستهدف المديرية.

* بوابة الفجر* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*هكذا تم تفجير مبنى مديرية الأمن الدقهلية !!*
  12/24/2013   2:04   AM
أكد مصدر أمنى أن الانفجار الضخم الذي ضرب مديرية أمن المنصورة يرجع إلى وقوع تفجيرين متزامنين،
 الأول كان قنبلة بالأدوار العليا، والثاني كان بسيارة مفخخة قرب المديرية.
فى حين، تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية تفكيك سيارة مفخخة أخرى، كانت تستهدف المديرية.

* بوابة الفجر* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*صرح مصدر طبي بمحافظة الدقهلية، أن عدد ضحايا انفجار مديرية أمن الدقهلية ارتقع إلى 10 قتلى و100 مصابا.
وقال المصدر، إن المصابين تم توزيعهم على مستشفيات طلخا، والمنصورة العام، والمستشفى الدولى، مضيفا أنه تم تخصيص 20 سيارة إسعاف لنقل المصابين.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعلنت جماعة «أنصار بيت المقدس»، الإثنين، مسؤوليتها عن العبوة الناسفة التي عثر عليها فى ميدان الشهداء، بمحافظة بنى سويف.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مستشفيات المنصورة تستغيث لسرعة التبرع بالدم لإنقاذ مصابى الانفجار 

*​الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:17​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

لقى اللواء سامح سعودى رئيس قسم الرقابة الجنائية بمديرية أمن الدقهلية حتفه وذلك خلال تفجيرات المنصورة الأخيرة 
والتى وقعت فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح الثلاثاء بمحيط المديرية .

 *بوابة الفجر* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

طالب اللواء عمر الشوادفى محافظ الدقهلية، المواطنين إخلاء مكان حادث الانفجار بمحافظة الدقهلية، وعدم النزول نهائيا للسماح لقوات الأمن والحماية المدنية للتعامل مع الحادث، لافتا إلى أن عدد الضحايا من قتلى ومصابين فى تزايد مستمر، ومن بين المصابين مدير أمن الدقهلية، مؤكدا أن مدير الأمن مازال على قيد الحياة ولم يتوف كما يشاع.

وأكد محافظ الدقهلية خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "الشعب يريد" عبر شاشة "التحرير"، أن الحادث سببه سيارة مفخخة، ولم تكن قنبلة.



​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

طالب الإعلامى توفيق عكاشة بضرورة إعلان حالة الطؤاري داخل المدينة علي خلفية الحادث الارهابي الواقع اليوم ـ الثلاثاء، 
بمديرية أمن الدقهلية، وإعلان حالة الإستعداد والتأهب القصوى بين جميع الجهات المسئولة بالمدينة​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*ثروت الخرباوى وكلام شديد الخطورة منة بخصوص الببلاوى عبر تويتر الان
*2013-12-24    02:31 


*








*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*5 وفيات من رجال الشرطة في «انفجار الدقهلية» وتدمير 6 منازل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، وجود قنبلة تحت الأنقاض التى نتجت عن تفجيرات مديرية أمن المنصورة.
وأهاب المصدر الأمنى بالمواطنين الموجودين بمحيط الانفجار الانصراف فورا، حتى يتمكن رجال المفرقعات والحماية المدنية من التعامل مع القنبلة.*


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل.. قوات الجيش تغلق مداخل ومخارج مدينة المنصورة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر مطلع بمستشفيات المنصورة، أن حصيلة انفجار مديرية أمن الدقهلية أرتفعت ألي 14 شهيدا *
*و125 مصابا، **وتم نقلهم لمستشفيات الدولي والطوارئ وطلخا المركزي.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*النيابة العامة ستنتدب المعمل الجنائى لرفع الآثار والأدلة، التى خلفها الانفجار الذى استهدف مبنى مديرية *
*أمن الدقهلية **بمدينة المنصورة، مما تسبب فى استشهاد وإصابة العشرات من رجال الشرطة، وتحطيم*
*أجزاء من ديوان **عام المديرية والمنازل والمحال المحيطة بها.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عبد الرحيم على تعليقًا على تفجير المنصورة: *
*«البلد محتاجة راجل»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ده  كلام  سليم  ... يادكتور
 بس  هانشتريه  منين !!
البلد  مليانه  نفاق .. أنعدام  أخلاق .. عدم  محبه .. حتي من  المسئولين!!  
كل  واحد  بيفتي .. وماهو  فهمان​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

من  رفع  حاله الطواريء  مسئول  مسئوليه  كامله
عما  يحدث  من  تفجيرات .. سواء  عن  جهل  أو  تواطؤ​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الببلاوى يعلن جماعة الإخوان منظمة إرهابية

*الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 03:19​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

كم  انت  ذكي  ياببلاوي !! 

لازم  تعلن  الطواريء  يانبيه !!   ​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الزند: يجب إعلان الإخوان كمنظمة إرهابية ولن نسمح بمحاصرة القضاة*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 03:54





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصحة: لا يوجد عجز فى الدم أو الأدوية بمستشفيات المنصورة*

الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:02




​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى : السيارة المفخخة تم تفجيرها عن بُعد بهاتف محمول * 
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:31





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عقيد بمديرية أمن الدقهلية : دماء الضباط فى "رقبة" الببلاوى*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:43





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

كلامك  سليم  ياسياده  العقيد​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية يصل الدقهلية وسط هتاف : *

*الشعب يريد إعدام الإخوان*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 07:23




​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*أهالى المنصورة يعلنون الاحتشاد أمام الجامعة للتصدى لطلاب الإخوان*
أعلن عدد من أهالى مدينة المنصورة، احتشادهم فى تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، أمام جامعة المنصورة، وذلك لمنع طلاب الجماعة من التظاهر، مهددين بمطاردتهم فى حالة التظاهر، وذلك بعد حادث التفجير الإرهابى، بمحيط مديرية الأمن.

*وطالب الأهالى*
*" الدكتور حازم الببلاوى بإدراج جماعة الإخوان كـ"جماعة إرهابية".*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية من "المنصورة" : سنقتص من منفذى التفجير "واحد واحد"*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:23





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*إحباط سفر 51 شخصاً بالبحيرة فى هجرة غير شرعية لإيطاليا*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:50





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسيرة بالمنصورة تطالب بإعدام الإخوان بعد الحادث الإرهابى* 
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:30





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى أمام مكتب النائب العام تحسبا لمظاهرات الإخوان* 
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:38





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*"هيئة الاستعلامات" تطالب الإعلام الدولى بدعم مصر فى حربها ضد الإرهاب* 
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:47






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر: استنفار أمنى بالسكة الحديد والمترو بعد حادث المنصورة*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:44
أكد مصدر أمنى بشرطة النقل والمواصلات إعلان حالة الاستنفار الأمنى بالسكة الحديد ومترو الأنفاق، بعد حادث 
تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية، وأنه تم تكثيف الإجراءات الأمنية بالمحطات والقطارات





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مطار القاهرة يرحل ١٦ فلسطينيا إلى منفذ رفح لدخول غزة*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:34





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصحة: ارتفاع عدد ضحايا "تفجير المنصورة" إلى 13 حالة وفاة*

الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:28




​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة تشجب بأشد العبارات تفجير المنصورة* 
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:26





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحكومة تقرر تخصيص دوائر خاصة لسرعة الفصل فى قضايا الإرهاب*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:06





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*ابن المحامى منتصر الزيات يتعدى على ضابط بمطار القاهرة*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:14
تعدى نجل محامى الجماعات الإسلامية منتصر الزيات، اليوم الثلاثاء، على ضابط شرطة بمطار القاهرة الدولى بعد 
رفض الأخير دخوله بالسيارة أمام صالة الوصول لانتظار والده فور وصوله من الغردقة على الطائرة المصرية.





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب ملثمون يشعلون النيران فى كافيتريا بفرع البنات جامعة الأزهر* 
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:19





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنحى هيئة محاكمة هشام جنينة بتهمة سب "الزند" لاستشعارها الحرج* 
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:20





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الشرطة تلقى القبض على خمسة من الملثمين داخل فرع البنات بالأزهر*
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:43





​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب إخوان المنوفية يحرقون غرفة بمبنى إدارة الجامعة والأمن يرد بالغاز* 
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:06





​


----------



## BITAR (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد مصدر سيادى، أنه فى غضون أيام ستعلن أجهزة المخابرات المصرية عن ممولى العمليات الإرهابية التى طالت الشعب المصرى وعددا من شبكات التجسس لصالح دول أجنبية، جاء ذلك على شريط أخبار قناة المحور.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*تفجير كنيسة ماريوحنا للكلدان ببغداد العراق, واستهدف التفجير مسيحيون يحتفلون بعيد الميلاد المجيد, والقتلي حتي الان عشرون وفي تزايد *


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مخطط لتفجير 70 كنيسة في أعياد الميلاد*​​
الأربعاء 25/ديسمبر/2013 - 03:27​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*البنتاجون يعلن عن نقل 50 جنديًا إلي أوغندا تحسبًا لإجلاء أمريكيين من جنوب السودان*
ديسمبر 25, 2013 11:38 ص​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش الثانى يحبط محاولة " حمساوى " لتفجير أحد المواقع الأمنية بسيناء..ويقبض على 60 من العناصر الاجرامية*​الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:52​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

قال المستشار رفاعي نصر الله، مؤسس حملة "كمل جميلك واختار رئيسك", 
إن" كلا من الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم مدير مركز" ابن خلدون", والدكتور البرادعي 
وجهان لعملة واحدة، وتوجهاتهما الأمريكية معروفة ومكشوفة للشعب المصري كله"
*البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*قتل 14 شخصًا على الأقل، وأصيب نحو 31 بجروح في انفجار سيارة مفخخة استهدف كنيسة في حي الدورة جنوب العاصمة العراقية بغداد، الأربعاء، بحسب ما أفاد مراسل "سكاي نيوز عربية**".*
*الوفـــــــد*
12/25/2013 12:36 PM​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب ملثمون بـ"الأزهر" فرع البنات يحرقون أشجار المدينة الجامعية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الإسكان يكلف "المقاولون العرب" بترميم مديرية أمن الدقهلية*


الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:25
​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر : جمعيات "الإخوان" تتخلص من أملاكها قبل التحفظ عليها*​الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:40​* "اليوم السابع"* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*بلاغ لنيابة أمن الدولة يتهم "البلتاجى" بالتحريض على تفجير "الدقهلية"*
تقدم الدكتور سمير صبرى المحامى، ببلاغ إلى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا ضد الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، يتهمه فيه بالاشتراك
فى التحريض على ارتكاب العملية الإرهابية التى وقعت فجر اليوم بمديرية أمن الدقهلية

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*روسيا تدين تفجير الدقهلية وتنصح رعاياها بعدم مغادرة الأماكن السياحية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

أشعل العشرات من أهالى مدينة المنصورة النار فى سيارة ميكروباص سياحى تابعة لشركة سياحة بشارع الجيش بالمنصورة، بعد قيام موظفى الشركة برفع علامة رابعة.

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرئاسة تعلن الحداد ثلاثة أيام على أرواح شهداء المنصورة*​ ​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*التلفزيون المصرى : إحباط محاولة لتهريب سجناء من سجن المنصورة*


*"اليوم السابع"*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر أمنية: تدمير 14 منزلاً وحرق 28 عشة بشمال سيناء *​الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013​*"اليوم السابع"*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*"حرس الحدود" تدمر 6 أنفاق بين مصر و"غزة" وتضبط 1850 تليفوناً محمولاً*​الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013​​
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

​*النيابة: انفجار المنصورة ولد حفرة عميقة تبعد عن مديرية الأمن 6أمتار*​*"اليوم السابع"*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر سيادى: المخابرات ستعلن خلال أيام عن شبكات تجسس وممولى الإرهاب*​*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: القبض على هشام قنديل بأحد الدروب الجبلية قبل هروبه للسودان*​الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*نشطاء: إبطال مفعول قنبلة داخل محطة وقود بجوار مديرية أمن الإسكندرية*​*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر: ترحيل هشام قنديل و2 من قيادات الإخوان لسجن طرة*​الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*"أنصار بيت المقدس" تعلن تبنيها لحادث تفجير المنصورة الإرهابى*​أعلنت جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس" الإرهابية، تبينها للعملية الإجرامية التى استهدفت مديرية أمن الدقهلية، وذلك على صفحتها بـ"تويتر". 
الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:04​*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*أخلعوا النقاب ... قبل الحساب*​

*ولنتعظ جميعا*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*عمرو أديب : الإخوان سيحاولون تفجير وزارة الدفاع واغتيال السيسى*​الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:19​*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*واشنطن: ندين هجوم المنصورة الإرهابى ونقف مع الشعب المصرى ضد الإرهاب*​الثلاثاء، 24 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:15​أدانت الولايات المتحدة التفجير الذى تعرضت له مديرية أمن الدقهلية، ووصفت وزارة الخارجية فى بيان صادر عن جين ساكى المتحدثة باسم الوزارة، الحادث بأنه "هجوم إرهابي".
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*زوجة البلتاجى تزعم لـ"الأناضول": حارسة بسجن طرة نزعت حجابى وضربتنى*​الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 03:16​*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*أخلعوا النقاب ... قبل الحساب *

*قالوا : كنا  نتحدث  بأسمك ..  !!*​*قال : وكم  من الأبرياء أعثرتم  !  *​*أذهبوا  عني ... لا أعرفكم *​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*قنديل يرتدى البدلة الزرقاء بعد إيداعه بزنزانه انفرادية بملحق المزرعة*​الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:54​*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجمع البحوث الإسلامية يقرر بالإحماع إقالة يوسف القرضاوى من عضويته*​الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:38​قرر مجمع البحوث الإسلامية فى جلسته الشهرية صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بالإجماع بإقالة الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، من عضوية المجمع​*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزيرة الصحة: طرح 10عقاقير جديدة لعلاج ڤيروس"سي"الأشهر المقبلة*​الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:46​ *"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد ضحايا حادث المنصورة "الإرهابى" إلى 17 شهيداً بينهم مدنيان*​الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:51​*"اليوم السابع"*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن العام يعلن القبض على عضو بكتائب الفرقان فى حملة بشمال سيناء*​الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:17​أكد مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى، أن قطاع مصلحة الأمن العام نجح فى إلقاء القبض على طبيب عضو ​بكتائب الفرقان المرتبطة بتنظيم القاعدة فى حملة بشمال سيناء​*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*عفت السادات- فى تصريحات صحفية *
*السيسى سوف يرشح نفسه خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة، مشيرا إلى أن هذه المعلومات مؤكدة بنسبة 100%،*
*وأردف قائلا: "علي مسئوليتي" وسيتم الإعلان خلال أيام وبحد أقصى عقب الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور*​*


​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

تناقل نشطاء على "فيس بوك"، صورة لبيان معلق على باب أحد أكبر مساجد المنصورة، مكتوب به




​نال البيان انتقاد العديد من النشطاء، قائلين 
*إنه لا يحق لأحد منع أخيه من دخول بيت الله،* 
فيما وافق عليه البعض الآخر، بسبب الغضب الشعبى.
*بوابة الفجر*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

منعت قوات التأمين الخاصة بالكاتدرائية المرافقة للبابا تواضروس الصحفيين من تغطية زيارة البابا لبطريرك الروم الكاثوليك، لتهنئهم بعيد الميلاد وأغلقوا البابا الرئيسى أمام الصحفيين.
وقال أحد أفراد الأمن بالكاتدرائية، إنه صدرت تعليمات بمنع تغطية الصحفيين للزيارة فى الوقت الذى سمحوا فيه لبعض القنوات المسيحية للدخول لتعطية الزيارة.








​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

​​*اعلن مصدر عسكرى بشمال سيناء ، عن هجوم للقوات المسلحة على اكثر من *
*50 بؤرة اجرامية ، يستعين بها الارهابيين التكفيرين.*

12/25/2013 5:12 PM
* بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل..إطلاق نار على كمين أمنى بالدقهلية*
2013-12-25 17:13:15​
أطلق منذ قليل مجهولون ملثمون يستقلون دراجة بخارية بدون لوحات معدنية أعيرة نارية من سلاح آلى 
على المحطة العسكرية بمنطقة سندوب بدائرة قسم أول المنصورة. 

*الــوفــــــــد*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسجلون ينظمون مسيرة وهمية لسرقة محلات أولاد رجب بالمنصورة 
*الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:41
أطلقت قوات الأمن النيران فى الهواء لتفريق عدد من المسجلين خطر قاموا بتنظيم مظاهرة وهمية من أجل سرقة محلات أولاد رجب بمدينة المنصورة أمام السجن العمومى.
أمر مدير مباحث المديرية العميد سعيد عمارة بتواجد تأمين أمام المحلات.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر قضائى: إقرار قانون مكافحة الإرهاب خلال ساعات
*​الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:07
سيتم إقرار قانون الإرهاب خلال ساعات، مشددا على ضرورة تضمنه مواد صارمة لمكافحة الارهاب.
أن اللجنة الوزارية برئاسة المستشار عمر الشريف، قد أعلنت اليوم أنه سيتم مناقشة المواد النهائية فى هذا القانون 
عقب القرار الصادر بشأن اعتبار جماعة الإخوان جماعة إرهابية لابد من محاربتها.
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*إسلام الكتاتني : أتوقع خطف مرسي يوم جلسة محاكمته الثانية*

قال إسلام الكتاتني، القيادي الإخواني المنشق، أن الجماعة تخطط بالتنسيق مع حركات 6 أبريل والاشتراكيين الثوريين والالتراس، لإحداث اكبر نوع من الحشد يوم محاكمة المعزول، بحيث يتم تنظيم مظاهرات حاشدة في مختلف المحافظات، تشل حركة المرور، علي أن يكون التركيز علي ميدان التحرير، ومقر المحاكمة.

وأكد أن الجماعة ضخت أموالا هائلة لاستمالة قطاعات من المواطنين الفقراء، استعدادا لذلك اليوم، بحيث يبدو المشهد العام " ثوري" وتخرج الجماعة من مأزق تواجدها في خندق منفرد بمعزل عن باقي طوائف الشعب.

وأشار إلى أن تهريب المعزول أو تصفيته، من جانب الجماعة في ذلك اليوم، " أمر وارد"، بسبب خوفها من عدم قدرته على الاحتمال وإفشائه لأسرار التنظيم الدولي وطبيعة علاقته بأمريكا.

*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجلس الوزراء : **بيان للأمة بإعلان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، منظمة إرهابية.*
الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:30
*قرر مجلس الوزراء إعلان جماعة الإخوان جماعة إرهابية وتنظيمها تنظيمًا إرهابيًا فى مفهوم نص المادة 86 من قانون العقوبات بكل ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أهمها:-*
*1. توقيع العقوبات المقررة قانوناً لجريمة الإرهاب على كل من يشترك فى نشاط الجماعة أو التنظيم، أو يروج لها بالقول أو الكتابة أو بأية طريقة أخرى، وكل من يمول أنشطتها.*
*2. توقيع العقوبات المقررة قانوناً على من ينضم إلى الجماعة أو التنظيم واستمر عضواً فى الجماعة أو التنظيم بعد صدور هذا البيان.*
*3. إخطار الدول العربية المنضمة لاتفاقية مكافحة الإرهاب لعام 1998 بهذا القرار.*
*4. تكليف القوات المسلحة وقوات الشرطة بحماية المنشآت العامة، على أن تتولى الشرطة حماية الجامعات وضمان سلامة أبنائنا الطلاب من إرهاب تلك الجماعة.*
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الإسكان: 100 مليون جنيه خسائر تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية*

الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:08


​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*وافق المستشار عادل عبد الحميد، وزير العدل رسميا على تشكيل 8 دوائر متخصصة لنظر قضايا *
*الإرهاب سواء التى ارتكبتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أو غيرها*
الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:38


​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر: وقف طباعة جريدة "الحرية والعدالة" بمطابع "الأهرام" بالجلاء*

الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:28


​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*وافق مجلس الوزراء خلال اجتماعه اليوم الأربعاء على مشروع قرار رئيس الجمهورية *
*بزيادة المعاشات بنسبة 10% اعتباراً من 1/1/2014.*

الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:50


​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

لخارجية: إخطار الدول الموقعة على "مكافحة الإرهاب" لضم الإخوانالأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:22



​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد المستشار محمد الدمرداش العقالي، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، أنه بعدما أدرجت الحكومة "الإخوان المسلمين" كـ "جماعة إرهابية"  فـمجرد الانتماء للجماعة بات جريمة في حد ذاتها وأصبح عرضة لضبطه، ومن حق قوات الأمن إلقاء القبض على أي شخص يثبت أنه عضو بالجماعة". واعتبر أن الحكم الفاصل في ذلك سيطبق عن طريق المادة 86 من قانون العقوبات وأن القاضي يقر فيما يرى حسب الجريمة وهو الفيصل النهائي في الحكم على من يثبت أنه من أعضاء الجماعة. *

*في المقابل، اعتبر الدكتور محمد محسوب وزير الدولة السابق للشئون القانونية والمجالس النيابية، أن قرار الحكومة باعتبار الإخوان جماعة إرهابية "لا ينبئ إلا عن جهل أصبح متوقعًا وصلف صار ممجوجًا". وقال إن "طالب الحقوق بالسنة الأولى يعرف أن التشريعات العقابية إنما تخاطب القاضي لا السلطة التنفيذية.. ولا يمكن لرئيس أو وزير أو كان من كان أن يقف منتفخًا ليعلن أنه يعتبر هذا إرهابي وذاك غير ذلك.. وإلا لألغت الأمم المحاكم وأغلقت كليات الحقوق". *

25 ديسمبر 2013   20:09 
* المصريون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض علي نجل قيادي إخوانى متورط فى تفجير المنصورة قبل سفره لتركيا*
*ألقت سلطات المطار اليوم الأربعاء، القبض علي ابن قيادي بجماعة الإخوان قبل سفره إلي تركيا هو ووالدته. حيث ألقت القوات علي ياسر عادل راشد، نجل عضو مجلس الشعب السابق عن حزب الحرية والعدالة عن دائرة بلقاس بالدقهلية، واتهمه بضلوعه في أحداث تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية*
25 ديسمبر 2013 20:09 
*




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*نظم عدد من النشطاء الأقباط وقفة احتجاجية أمام بطريركية الأقباط الكاثوليك بكوبري القبة، مساء اليوم الأربعاء؛ *
*احتجاجًا على مسودة دستور لجنة الخمسين.*
 
*ورفع النشطاء لافتات منها "تكون مدنية أو متكنش اللي يجامل السلطة لازم يمشي، "ومش قابلين تغيير"، كما رددوا *
*هتافات منها "يا أبوعمة وفراجية ارعى الحياة الروحية من غير أى فتاوى سياسية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*صرح أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "إبراهيم السيد"، أن قرار الحكومة بإعلان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين جماعة إرهابية لن *
*يكون له أي تأثير على العمل أو معتقدات الجماعة، لأنها شهدت تكرار القمع الحكومي واستمرت في العمل في هذه الظروف.*
 
*وأضاف : "هذا القرار كما لو أنه لم يحدث أبدا، وليس له قيمة بالنسبة لنا وبالنسبة لنا لايساوي إلا الورق الذي كُتب عليه، وأنه لن يؤثر علينا من قريب أو بعيد، فلن تتأثر أفكارنا بسبب اتهامات كاذبة، ونحن نتمسك بالدعوة فقط من أجل الله".*​

*الدستور*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*ذكرت صحيفة «نازرت» الأثيوبية أن الرئيس المعزول مرسى وافق علي بناء سد النهضة وبدون تصعيد من جانبه ومن جانب حكومته فى مقابل صفقة تبلغ قيمتها مليار دولار، كثمن الموافقة على بناء السد.*
*وتحدت الصحيفة الأثيوبية الرئيس المعزول بأن يقوم بنفى الخبر.*
*الدستور الاصلى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

نجحت قوات الأمن فى تفريق مسيرة لأنصار جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، والتي نظمتها مساء اليوم أمام مسجد عماد راغب بـ 6 أكتوبر، رفضًا لقرار الحكومة بإعلانها تنظيم إرهابي
25الأربعاء, 25 ديسمبر 2013 20:31
*الـــوفــــــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*أستاذ قانون دولى : تصنيف الإخوان جماعة إرهابية لا يجوز الطعن عليه *

الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:05
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

وتكدست السيارات والحافلات على كوبرى أكتوبر و15 مايو وطريق الكورنيش وطريق صلاح سالم وطريق النصر، 
وشارع الدقى وجامعة الدول العربية، وزاد الازدحام فى شارع فيصل والهرم وميدان الجيزة والتحرير ورمسيس.

ولم تفلح المحاولات التى قام بها رجال المرور فى فك الاشتباك المرورى والتكدس الكبير وازدحام السيارات
 الذى طال غالبية المحاور والميادين الرئيسية فى القاهرة.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

​*حكومة نتانياهو تعقد اجتماعا طارئا لبحث التصعيد على غزة*
*عقد المجلس الوزارى الإسرائيلى المصغر برئاسة بنيامين نتانياهو، اجتماعا طارئا صباح الأربعاء، لبحث التصعيد على قطاع غزة بعد مقتل إسرائيلى على يد قناصة المقاومة الفلسطينية على حدود القطاع أمس.*​
*وقالت الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية إن ألوية الناصر صلاح الدين الجناح المسلح للجان المقاومة الشعبية فى قطاع غزة أعلنت صباح اليوم مسئوليتها عن العملية التى تمت أمس وأدت لمقتل عامل إسرائيلى بوزارة الدفاع أمس*.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

يديعوت أحرونوت : *الجيش الإسرائيلى يستعد للتصعيد ضد غزة*

نقلت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" الإسرائيلية عن ضابط كبير: "إن الجيش الإسرائيلى يستعد لاحتمال التصعيد على قطاع غزة، ونحن نعتقد بأن حماس تغض النظر عما يجرى فى محيطها وبالرغم من ذلك فإن ردنا واضح وقطعى وحتى اللحظة تمت مهاجمة 6 أهداف".​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*




**معاريف 
معاريف تزعم أن إسرائيل تضغط على واشنطن لعودة المساعدات العسكرية لمصر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*حبوب الأنسولين لعلاج السكر بدلا من الحقن المؤلمة*

الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:28

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*تناول الخضروات والحبوب الغنية بالألياف يجنب الإصابة بسرطان القولون* 
الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:00

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*طبيب نفسى: التحرش والاغتصاب نتيجة عنف وليس احتياجاً إنسانياً*

الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:06
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*اكتشاف هرمون جديد يؤثر على القدرة على الحفظ وتذكر الوجوه *

الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:26
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*البقدونس مخدر لآلام الأسنان ويزيد نشاط الجسم*

الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:00

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*سرطان البنكرياس يزداد فى مصر والاكتشاف المبكر يساعد على الشفاء* 
الأربعاء، 25 ديسمبر 2013 - 08:08
من المعروف أن نسبة الإصابة بسرطان البنكرياس فى ازدياد فى مصر فى السنوات الأخيرة، نتيجة عوامل كثيرة 
مثل التدخين والملوثات المختلفة وأن معظم المرضى يتم اكتشافهم فى مراحل متأخرة من المرض
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*جعفر يقود الفلاحين اليوم فى أول تجربة رسمية أمام الداخلية *

الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 07:08

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*الزمالك يفوز على المصرى بهدفين فى مباراة بطولة الشناوى*
*المنيا يهزم الحدود 2/1 *​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*شهود عيان: انفجار بأتوبيس نقل عام بمحيط جامعة الأزهر*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:34
أكد شهود عيان، وقوع انفجار منذ قليل فى أتوبيس نقل عام، بجوار شارع مصطفى النحاس، فى محيط جامعة الأزهر للبنات، وأشار شهود عيان إلى أن الانفجار نتيجة لوجود قنبلة بالأتوبيس...​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط 4 من المحرضين على العنف ضد الجيش والشرطة بشمال سيناء*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 07:07
أعلنت مديرية أمن شمال سيناء، اليوم الخميس، فى بيان صحفى، عن ضبط 4 من 
المحرضين على العنف بشمال سيناء.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر : العثور على قنبلة داخل لوحة إعلانات بموقع انفجار مدينة نصر*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:22

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية : 4 مصابين أحدهم حالته خطرة فى انفجار الأتوبيس* 
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:44

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى على بوابات جامعة الأزهر وأنباء عن العثور على قنابل جديدة* 
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:54

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*تمشيط فرع "بنات الأزهر" للتأكد من خلوه من متفجرات*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:34
قامت قوات الأمن بجامعة الأزهر, بتمشيط فرع الجامعة للبنات بمدينة نصر، للتأكد 
من خلوه من متفجرات بعد انفجار قنبلة صباح اليوم، والعثور على أكثر من قنبلة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزيرة الصحة : هروب أحد مصابى انفجار مدينة نصر من المستشفى*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:03
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*دعوى قضائية تطالب رئيس الجمهورية بفرض الأحكام العرفية*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:25
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات حرس الحدود تدمر 8 أنفاق بمدينة رفح*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:55
تمكنت عناصر حرس الحدود، بنطاق الجيش الثانى الميدانى، بالتنسيق مع الهيئة الهندسية للقوات 
المسلحة، من توجيه ضربة جديدة للمهربين على الاتجاه الإستراتيجى الشمالى الشرقى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش يغلق الشارع المؤدى لكنيسة قصر الدوبارة عقب تفجير مدينة نصر*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:39

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*وقفة نسائية بـ"طلعت حرب" للتنديد بإرهاب جماعة الإخوان *
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:50

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*"بنك الطعام": الرئيس أبلغنا برفع اسم البنك من قرار تجميد أرصدته بالبنوك*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:01

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية يتعادل مع المحلة 2/2 *
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:28

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*المقاصة يهزم الجونة بهدف نظيف فى أولى مواجهاته بالدورى*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:21

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرجاء يضيع فوزًا سهلًا ويتعادل مع الاتحاد 1-1*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:12

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*وافق مسئولو نادى الزمالك، برئاسة الدكتور كمال درويش، على إعارة أحمد عيد عبد الملك، لاعب فريق الكرة، بالنادى لمدة 6 أشهر.*
*تم الاتفاق على ذلك، مقابل تنازل اللاعب عن مستحقاته، والتى تبلغ 2.5 مليون جنيه، بالإضافة إلى سداده مبلغ 100 ألف دولار لخزينة النادى عقب انتهاء ال6 أشهر، مشيرا إلى أن اللاعب تلقى عرضين من نادى كويتى وآخر إماراتى*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*"إبراهيموفيتش" الأكثر شعبية فى السويد للمرة السادسة*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:19

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*نيجيريا تطلب مواجهة الفراعنة 5 مارس بفرنسا*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:16

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخضروات والفاكهة تقى من الإصابة بالسرطان وأمراض القلب*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:08

*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*المرأة بحاجة لساعات نوم أكثر من الرجل *
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*دراسة: محو الذكريات غير المرغوب فيها باستخدام العلاج الكهربائى*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:12
 
اليوم *السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*دراسة: سم العقرب الأسترالى مسكن للألم*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:00
*توصل فريق من العلماء الأمريكيين إلى وجود مركبات طبيعية خاصة فى سم العقرب الأسترالى، *
*لديها **القدرة على تخفيف الألم، وهو ما يسهم فى استخدامه فى تطوير عقاقير طبية معالجة للألم*

اليوم *السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*تناول الطعام ببطء يحميك من أصوات البطن *
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013
اليوم *السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكركديه ينقى الدم ويقضى على نزلات البرد ويخفف آلام الروماتيزم*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:14
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*حبة البركة لتقوية الذاكرة والقضاء على آلام الظهر*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 08:13
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الزغطة" المستمرة نتيجة الإصابة بالاستسقاء أو الفشل الكلوى*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:28
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصليب الأحمر: آلاف من سكان جنوب السودان فروا إلى أوغندا *
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:49
أعلن الصليب الأحمر فى كمبالا، اليوم الخميس، أن أكثر من سبعة آلاف مواطن من جنوب السودان،
فروا إلى أوغندا المجاورة منذ بدء العنف فى أحدث دولة فى العالم الأسبوع الماضى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسلحون يحاصرون مطارا ليبيا للمطالبة باستقالة حكومة زيدان*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:04
حاولت مجموعة قيل إنها مما يسمّى بـ"غرفة عمليات ثوار ليبيا" السيطرة
على مطار معيتيقة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفد من "حزب الله" يهنئ البطريرك المارونى بأعياد الميلاد*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:10 
قدم وفد من "حزب الله" ضم عضوى المكتب السياسى غالب أبو زينب، ومصطفى الحاج على التهنئة إلى البطريرك
المارونى بشارة الراعى بمناسبة عيد الميلاد فى مقر البطريركية المارونية فى بكركى شمال بيروت.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*قاضٍ إسرائيلى متقاعد يطالب بقتل الأسرى الفلسطينيين بدل الإفراج عنهم*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:16
طالب قاضٍ إسرائيلى سابق فى محكمة الاستئناف العسكرية فى سجن عوفر من الحكومة 
الإسرائيلية قتل الأسرى الفلسطينيين بدلا من الإفراج عنهم.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*البطريرك المارونى: الفراغ فى موقع الرئاسة اللبنانية إهانة للوطن*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:19
أكد البطريرك المارونى اللبنانى، بشار الراعى، أن الفراغ فى موقع رئاسة الجمهورية اللبنانية،
وعدم انتخاب رئيس جديد سيكون إهانة للوطن ولرئاسة الجمهورية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش العراقى يعتقل أمير تنظيم "داعش" بكركوك *
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:38
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر عراقية : مقتل 6 أشخاص وإصابة طفل فى الموصل *
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:45
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*سوريا ستسمح بمرور الغذاء لمعضمية الشام حال تسليم المعارضة لأسلحتها*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:59
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*سفير سوريا بلبنان يرجح عقد "جنيف 2" نتيجة الحرص الأمريكى الروسى*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:20
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*جنبلاط يعزى وزير الخارجية الروسى فى وفاة "كلاشنيكوف"*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:23
بعث رئيس "الحزب التقدمى الاشتراكى" النائب اللبنانى وليد جنبلاط برقية عزاء إلى وزير الخارجية الروسى
سيرجى لافروف ونائبه ميخائيل بوغدانوف فى وفاة ميخائيل كلاشنيكوف مخترع البندقية الكلاشينكوف الشهيرة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*"حكومة غزة" تطالب المجتمع الدولى وقف دعم إسرائيل ومقاطعتها*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:00
طالبت الحكومة الفلسطينية المقالة فى قطاع غزة المجتمع الدولى وقف دعمه للاحتلال
الإسرائيلى ومقاطعة إسرائيل التى وصفتها بـ"الدولة العنصرية"
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*إسرائيل توقف فلسطينى من قطاع غزة ينتمى إلى جماعة مسلحة *
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:12
أوقفت إسرائيل مطلع ديسمبر الحالى فلسطينيا من قطاع غزة بتهمة شن هجمات تستهدف مدنيين وجنود 
الإسرائيليين، على ما أفاد جهاز الأمن الداخلى الإسرائيلى والجيش الإسرائيلى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش الجزائرى يقتل 3 مسلحين فى كمين شرق البلاد*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:26
قتل الجيش الجزائرى 3 مسلحين، واسترجع كميات من الأسلحة 
والذخيرة فى كمين بنواحى مدينة قسنطينة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

قال البابا تواضروس، إن زيارة القدس خيانة لإخواننا المسلمين والقضية الفلسطينية، وإنه سيزور
روسيا قريبًا، وإن العلاقات بين الكنيسة المصرية والروسية طيبة جدًا.
وقال البابا أتمنى إعلاء قيمة الكفاءة فى اختيار أى مسئول وليس الديانة ومجتمعنا 
يحتاج إلى حاكم قادر على الضبط والربط.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

وضعت لجنة الأسعار الاسترشادية للخضر والفاكهة، التي انعقدت بوزارة التموين اليوم، الأسعارالاسترشادية وهي ملزمة للتجار من السبت المقبل وحتى يوم الجمعة القادمة، وهي خاصة بمحافظات القاهرة الكبري.
وتضمنت الأسعار تراوح سعر كيلو الطماطم من جنيه إلى 5ر1 جنيه، وكيلو البطاطس من جنيهين إلى 5ر3 جنيه، والبصل الأحمر من 3 جنيهات إلى 5ر3 جنيه، والبصل الذهبي الأصفر من 3 جنيهات إلى 75ر3 جنيه، والكوسة من 3 جنيهات إلى 4 جنيهات، والفاصوليا من 5ر1جنيه إلى 5ر2 جنيه، والبسلة من 4 جنيهات إلى 5ر4، والسبانخ جنيهين، بالإضافة إلى تراوح سعر كيلو الباذنجان الرومي من جنيهين إلى 5ر2 جنيه، والباذنجان العروس من 5ر2 إلى 5ر3 جنيهات، والباذنجان الأبيض من 5ر2 جنيه إلى 5ر3 جنيه. 
وشملت الأسعار تراوح سعر كيلو الجزرالأصفر بدون عروش من جنيه إلى 75ر1 جنيه، والخيار البلدي من 3 جنيهات إلى 5ر3 جنيه، والفلفل الرومي من 5ر2 جنيه إلى 5ر3 جنيه، والفلفل الشطة الحامي من 3 جنيهات إلى 4 جنيهات، والقلقاس من 3 جنيهات إلى 4 جنيهات، والبطاطا من 25ر1جنيه إلى جنيهين.
وتضمنت أسعار الفاكهة تراوح سعر كيلو البرتقال أبوصرة من جنيهين إلى 5ر2 جنيه، والجوافة من 3 جنيهات إلى 4 جنيهات، والموز البلدي بأنواعه من 4 جنيهات إلى 5 جنيهات، واليوسفي بأنواعه من جنيهين إلى 5ر3 جنيه.
وأوضح وزير التموين أن هناك انخفاضا طفيفا في أسعار (البطاطس، والبصل، والكوسة)، وإرتفاع بنسبة 5% في (الباذنجان العروس، والفلفل)، وثبات في أسعار الفاكهة، مشيرا إلى أن الأسعار الاسترشادية تم إرسالها لمديريات التموين بالمحافظات للاسترشاد بها مع الغرف التجارية لوضع أسعار إسترشادية خاصة بكل محافظة حسب تكاليف النقل والتداول ومواسم الانتاج وحجم المعروض.
منوها بوجود خطين لتلقي شكاوي المواطنين وهما (19805) وهو خاص بوزارة التموين، والأخر (19588) ويتبع جهاز حماية المستهلك.

*صــدي البلــد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*نقيب الصحفيين: تغيير رؤساء مجالس إدارات الصحف القومية الأسبوع المقبل*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكنائس:"الداخلية" طالبتنا بإنهاء احتفالات الكريسماس فى العاشرة مساء*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:07






قال الدكتور القس إكرام لمعى، رئيس السنودس الإنجيلى، المجمع الأعلى للكنيسة الإنجيلية، إن تعليمات أمنية
 من وزارة الداخلية، جاءتهم بضرورة إنهاء احتفالات الكريسماس "عيد الميلاد"، التى ستبدأ ليلة 1 يناير
 المقبل، فى العاشرة مساءً، نظرًا للظروف الأمنية التى تمر بها البلاد، إضافة إلى 
مساعدة الكنائس فى التأمين عبر فرق الكشافة والأمن الداخلى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الإخوان" يتظاهرون أمام قسم 15 مايو لرفض إعلان الجماعة "إرهابية"*

الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:05
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*معاريف : سقوط صاروخ قسام على مدينة عسقلان بجنوب إسرائيل دون أضرار*
*الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:19*
ذكرت صحيفة "معاريف" الإسرائيلية، أن صاروخ قسام أطلق مساء اليوم الخميس، من قطاع غزة باتجاه جنوب 
إسرائيل، سقط بمدينة عسقلان. وأضافت الصحيفة أن الجيش الإسرائيلى أطلق صافرات الإنذار
على الفور، وبعدها طلب من السكان النزول إلى الملاجئ، خشية تعرضهم لأذى.
ولم يؤد الصاروخ إلى أضرار مادية أو إنسانية لسقوطه فى منطقة خالية من السكان.يأتى ذلك بعد يوم من 
نشر الجيش الإسرائيلى لبطارية القبة الفولاذية بالمدينة لكن لم تستطيع المنظومة التصدى للهجوم.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*"هآرتس": "حماس" تنتج صواريخ قادرة على ضرب تل أبيب* 
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:24
قال عاموس هاريل، محلل الشئون العسكرية فى صحيفة "هآرتس" العبرية إن حماس تستغل وقتها بمنتهى الحكمة فى
تعزيز نقاط ضعفها، بإنتاج المزيد من الصواريخ القادرة على ضرب تل أبيب
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتيبة 71 حرس الحدود طبرق الليبية توقف 102 مهاجر مصرى غير شرعى* 
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:34
تمكنت الكتيبة 71 بحرس الحدود بطبرق فى ليبيا من توقيف 102 مهاجر غير شرعى مصرى، 
وتم اصطحابهم إلى مقر الكتيبة 71 بواسطة الدورية لكتيبة الشهيد عمر المختار.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مظاهرة ليلية لطلاب الإخوان بمدينة الأزهر والأمن يطلق الغاز لتفريقهم* 
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:55
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس تنفى علاقتها بتفجير "أتوبيس" مدينة نصر*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:12
نفت جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس علاقتها بحادث "مدينة نصر" الإرهابى، الذى استهدف 
أوتوبيس نقل عام، وقع على إثره العديد من المصابين
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى : ضبط شخص يشتبه فى محاولته تفجير مديرية أمن كفر الشيخ* 
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:13 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*السبت.. طائرة "D.H.l" تصل مطار القاهرة محملة بالبطاطين لفقراء مصر*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:14
تحتفل شركة "D. H .l" يوم السبت المقبل بوصول طائرتها إلى مطار القاهرة الدولى فى تمام الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرًا محملة ببطاطين لتوزيعها إلى الفقراء فى صعيد مصر، وتعد السابقة الأولى من نوعها أن تهبط طائرة الشحن "D. H .l" الكبرى إلى مصر منذ سنوات طويلة. 
واستجابت الشركة لهذه الحملة واستطاعت أن تجمع 35 طن من البطاطين من عدة دول بالخليج عن طريق الاتصالات والعلاقات القوية التى قام بها نور سليمان المدير التنفيذى للشركة لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا.
صرح بذلك عمرو طنطاوى المدير الإقليمى لشركة "D. H .l" بمصر، والذى اتفق مع وزارة الخارجية للإسراع بتجميع هذه البطاطين من أجل توزيعها للفقراء، كما أن الشركة تبرعت بنقل الكمية عن طريق إحدى طائراتها العملاقة لنقلها من دول الخليج إلى مصر.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: "الإخوان" أحرقوا سيارة شرطة بعين شمس وتفحمت بالكامل*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:21
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على 7 طلاب داخل مدينة الأزهر الجامعية* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:38
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: وفاة طالب.. وضبط 7 فى اشتباكات الأزهر* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:00
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: عناصر من الإخوان أضرموا النار فى سيارة شرطة بعين شمس*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الفريق سامى عنان يغادر القاهرة متجهاً إلى السعودية* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:59
غادر مطار القاهرة الدولى فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، الفريق سامى عنان رئيس أركان 
حرب القوات المسلحة السابق، متجهاً إلى المملكة العربية السعودية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسئول أمريكى لـ"رويترز" : إدارتنا لا تدرس تصنيف الإخوان منظمة إرهابية* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:44
قال مسئول أمريكى أمس الخميس، إن إدارة الرئيس باراك أوباما لا تدرس أو حتى تناقش 
احتمال أن تصنف الحكومة الأمريكية جماعة الإخوان كمنظمة إرهابية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبير أمنى يطالب بشراء طائرات مجهزة للتعامل مع السيارات المفخخة* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 03:25
طالب اللواء رفعت عبد الحميد، أستاذ العلوم الجنائية ومسرح الجريمة، وزارة الداخلية بشراء طائرات 
هليكوبتر مجهزة، لتمشيط الأماكن التى تستهدفها الجماعات الإرهابية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجارديان:*
*الصحيفة تواصل هجومها على مصر وتبدى شماتتها فى تفجير المنصورة*
واصلت الصحيفة هجومها الشرس على مصر، بل إنها لم تخف شماتة فيما شهدته البلاد من حادث تفجير مديرية الأمن بمحافظة الدقهلية، وغيره من أحداث على مدار اليومين الماضيين، وقالت إن حادث المنصورة الإرهابى الذى قتل فيه 16 شخصا، يظهر ما يمكن أن يحدث عندما تتوقف إمكانية التعبير السياسى. وقال إنه رغم تحميل الحكومة للإخوان المسلمين المسئولية وإعلانها جماعة إرهابية، إلا أنه لا يوجد ما يثبت ذلك.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإندبندنت:*
*إعلان الإخوان جماعة إرهابية يصعّد من الصراع بينها وبين الحكومة*
أبرزت الصحيفة خبر إعلان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين جماعة إرهابية فى مصر، وقالت إن قرار نبذ الجماعة واعتبارها
إرهابية يصعد بشكل دراماتيكى الصراع بين الحكومة وجماعة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، وأشارت إلى أن
الجماعة محظورة الآن بالفعل بعد حكم من جانب القضاء المستعجل بحظرها فى سبتمبر الماضى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*بريطانيا تتعرض للإدانة لرفضها استقبال اللاجئين السوريين*
الحكومة البريطانية متهمة بسياسة رفض مناشدة الأمم المتحدة، بالسماح للاجئين الهاربين من الأزمة 
فى سوريا بالعيش فى بريطانيا.وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن حكومة لندن قررت عدم الانضمام
إلى 16 دولة أخرى من بينها الولايات المتحدة وفرنسا وألمانيا، والتى تعهدت بالسماح بأكثر 
من 100 ألف لاجئ من الحرب الأهلية الدموية المتسمرة منذ 3 سنوات بالانتقال إليها.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*واشنطن بوست:*
*إعلان الإخوان جماعة إرهابية ضربة قوية للتنظيم*
علقت الصحيفة على قرار الحكومة المصرية بإعلان الإخوان المسلمين جماعة إرهابية، وتداعيات القرار من تجريم 
لأنشطتها وتمويلها، ورأت الصحيفة أن هذا الإعلان يمثل ضربة قوية للتنظيم الذى نشأ قبل عقود، واستطاع أن 
يبقى لسنوات فى الظل،وفى السجون فى عهد الرئيس الأسبق حسنى مبارك، قبل أن يصل إلى قمة السلطة 
فى الانتخابات الرئاسية عام 2012.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*كريستيان ساينس مونيتور:*
*المسيحيون فى مصر والعراق وسوريا يواجهون حصارا*
تزامنا مع احتفالات أعياد الميلاد، نشرت الصحيفة تحقيقا عن أحوال المسيحيين فى المنطقة تحت عنوان 
"كيف سيكون الشرق الأوسط بدون المسيحيين"، قالت فيه إنهم فى العراق ومصر وسوريا يواجهون حصارا.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*نيويورك تايمز
أحد رجال الجماعة فى واشنطن: قرار إعلان الإخوان تنظيما إرهابيا يقود لصراع أهلى

*قالت الصحيفة إن الحكومة المصرية وجهت ضربة جديدة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بإعلانها "تنظيما إرهابيا"، 
مما يشير إلى عزم الحكومة قطع الأكسجين تماما عن التنظيم الإسلامى الذى يبلغ عمره أكثر من 80 عاما.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأسوشيتدبرس
محامى الجماعة : القرار سيزيد العداء للإخوان*

ورأت الوكالة أن ذلك القرار، غير المسبوق، سينهى أى فرصة للمصالحة بين الحكومة والإخوان، ويمثل تحولا مذهلا فى
 تاريخ الجماعة التى ظلت محظورة لعقود طويلة حتى شهدت أحد قيادتها، يصل إلى أعلى منصب فى الدولة،
 إلا أنه سرعان ما سقط بعد احتجاجات شعبية عارمة دفعت الجيش للإطاحة به.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*فورين بوليسى*
*مخاوف من زيادة عمليات الخطف التى تستهدف الأقباط فى الصعيد*
سلطت المجلة الضوء على عمليات خطف الأقباط فى صعيد مصر من قبل عصابات مسلحة تسعى لحصد المال، مشيرة إلى أنه تستمر مخاوف الأقباط المحاصرين من موجة جديدة من العمليات مع اقتراب إجازة العيد.
*وأوردت المجلة الأمريكية عددا من حالات الخطف، والتى تزداد على نحو كبير فى محافظة المنيا، حيث تم خطف أكثر من 100 شخص فى هذه المحافظة وحدها*، معظمهم من المسيحيين، وقد تكبد المجتمع المسيحى ما يقدر بـ 750 ألف دولار خسائر لدفع الفدية.
واقعة خطف ممدوح فريد، يوم 7 ديسمبر، بينما كان فى طريقه إلى المنزل عائدا بسيارته من عمله فى عيادة محلية، حيث قطع سبعة ملثمون الطريق أمامه، وبادره أحدهم بالإهانة والضرب على مؤخرته ورأسه ليسقط فى إغماءة.
وتعرض فريد، 58 عاما، طيلة 6 أيام لأشكال شتى من التعذيب، على يد خاطفيه، الذين أبقوه معصوب العينين ومقيد داخل كوخ مهجور. وكان الخاطفون يقومون بالاتصال بعائلته وتعذيبه بقسوة حتى يسمعوه صوت صرخاته، وعندما طلب ذات مرة مياه شرب قدموا له "بولا".
وفيما طلب خاطفوه 290 ألف دولار، من عائلته لإطلاق سراحه، تقول المجلة إن مثل هذا المبلغ تستحيل لعائلة رجل يعول أسرة من تسعة أفراد تعيش على 200 دولار فى الشهر، أن يدفعوه.
وتوضح أن الخاطفين لم يتركوا فريد سوى بعد أن تأكدوا أنه من عائلة فقيرة للغاية لا تستطيع تلبية طلبهم، فزوجته تعانى سرطان الثدى والسكرى، ويعول ستة أطفال يتامى من أقاربه بالإضافة إلى اثنين من أبنائه، وليس لديه شىء قيم للبيع. وقد استقر الأمر على دفع 7300 دولار بدلا من 290 ألفا، اضطرت عائلته للتسول للأقارب والجيران والكنيسة لجمعهم.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الولايات المتحدة تزود العراق بأسلحة متطورة للتصدى للعنف المتصاعد * 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:37

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*إصابة فلسطينيين اثنين فى غارات إسرائيلية على قطاع غزة* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:40
شن الطيران الحربى الإسرائيلى، مساء أمس الخميس، غارات جوية عدة على أهداف مختلفة فى قطاع غزة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*زوارق الاحتلال تطلق النيران تجاه قوارب الصيادين الفلسطينيين غرب غزة*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:36
أطلقت الزوارق البحرية الإسرائيلية النار على قوارب الصيادين غرب مدينة غزة 
وسط حركة نشطة لزوارق الاحتلال
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمم المتحدة : أكثر من 1000 قتيل جراء الصراع فى جنوب السودان*
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:50
قالت رئيسة بعثة الأمم المتحدة فى جنوب السودان، هيلدا جونسون، إن أكثر من ألف شخص لقوا مصرعهم 
جراء تواصل القتال العنيف بين القوات الحكومية والمتمردين فى البلاد.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الائتلاف السورى : سنشترط إقامة منطقة حظر جوى فوق حلب للمشاركة فى "جنيف2"*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجزائر تتوعد مختطفى الأطفال بأقصى العقوبات * 
الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 21:01
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبراء يتوقعون عودة الاستقرار للاقتصاد المصرى منتصف عام 2014* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:43
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*البدرى يطالب الجبلاية بإنقاذه من "الإفلاس" والسماح له بتحليل المباريات* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإسماعيلى يصر على تسويق مبارياته منفردًا بـ 18 مليون جنيه* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*إهمال مرض السكرى يؤدى للإصابة بالعمى*

الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الينسون فاتح للشهية لدى الأطفال وطارد للبلغم*

الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الوخز بالإبر الصينية يساعد فى علاج سرطان الثدى*

الخميس، 26 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الفرنسية: جون كيرى يندد بتصنيف الإخوان تنظيما "إرهابيا" فى مصر* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:11
ندد وزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى فى اتصال مع نظيره المصرى نبيل فهمى، بقرار 
القاهرة اعتبار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "منظمة إرهابية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

أكدت صحيفة "20مينوت" الفرنسية أن اعتقال رئيس الوزراء المصري السابق هشام قنديل سيزيد من حدة الاضطرابات في البلاد. وأضافت الصحيفة في تقرير لها اليوم الأربعاء أنه منذ عزل الرئيسالمصري السابق محمد مرسي، والحكومة المؤقتة تسعى بكل جهدها للقضاء على مؤيديه للحدمن تظاهراتهم. وتابعت أن استمرار ملاحقة جماعة الإخوان سيشعل الأزمة في مصر، وأضافت أنه من المتوقع ازدياد المظاهرات المؤيدة لجماعة الإخوان والرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، وذلك لمحاولة إثبات أن المؤيدين مازالوا على موقفهم، ولن يتخلوا أبدا عن الشرعية, والرئيس الذي جاء بانتخابات.
*المصريون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تزويد أقسام الشرطة بجرينوف.. وانتشار مكثف لفرق الدعم والتشكيلات القتالية وبالتعامل بالرصاص الحي*

عقد اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، اليوم، اجتماعًا مع مساعديه بمقر ديوان عام وزارة الداخلية؛ لبحث خطة تأمين البلاد، حضر الاجتماع، اللواءات أحمد حلمي مساعد أول وزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن، خالد ثروت مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن الوطني، سيد شفيق مساعد وزير الداخلية للأمن العام، أشرف عبدالله مساعد الوزير للأمن المركزي، عبدالفتاح عثمان مساعد وزير الداخلية للعلاقات العامة والإعلام، وعدد من مساعدي الوزير للقطاعات والمناطق.

قالت مصادر أمنية، في تصريحات خاصة *لـ"الوطن"*، إن الاجتماع تطرق إلى خطة تأمين الكنائس في احتفالات المسيحيين بأعياد الميلاد، وبحث إجراء تعديلات عليها، إضافة إلى خطة تأمين محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، المقررة عقدها في 8 يناير المقبل، وتأمين عملية الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور يومي 14 و15 يناير، فضلًا عن إعادة الانتشار الأمني في كافة ربوع البلاد، بما في ذلك تعديل خريطة التمركزات الأمنية.

 الاجتماع بحث خطة مطورة لتأمين مترو الأنفاق والقطارات، وأماكن التجمعات ومنشآت الشرطة، وكافة المنشآت الهامة والحيوية، ومنها الوزرات والسفارات ومقرات الهيئات الدبلوماسية، ومجالس الشعب والشورى والوزراء.

وأنه سيتم التنسيق مع القوات المسلحة لتنفيذ خطة شاملة وموسعة لتأمين البلاد، من خلال الانتشار الكثيف في كل مكان بمصر، ورفع أعداد القوات المشاركة في إجراءات التأمين إلى 300 ضابط ومجند تقريبًا، وزيادة عدد الارتكازات في جميع أنحاء الجمهورية إلى 350 ارتكازًا تقريبًا، بدلًا من 150 ارتكازًا أمنيا قبل تفجير مبنى مديرية أمن الدقهلية.

وسيتم الدفع بقوات شرطة، عبارة عن كمائن ثابتة ومتحركة مدعمة بأسلحة هجومية وكاميرات، لتأمين كافة المحاور والمنافذ والمنشآت الهامة والحيوية والدينية والسياحية، بمشاركة قوات العمليات الخاصة في ربوع البلاد، علاوة على زيادة أعداد الأكمنة على كافة الطرق السريعة والصحراوية، بما يضمن السيطرة الكاملة والتعامل مع أية أحداث أو تداعيات.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*باشا.. الفردة اللى ورا نايمة إذا سمعت هذه الجملة فى إشارة مرور فاحترس.. موبايلك معرض للسرقة*​






​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تم ضبط "عبدالسلام.ع.ع، 55 عامًا" مؤذن بحوزته بندقية آلية، تحرر المحضر رقم 7 أحوال مركز المنيا*​





​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*رسالة رهيبة من اهالى المنصور الى الاخوان الارهابيين على لافتة فى الشارع*
2013-12-27 04:43:11​





​ 
*أعتذر بشده عن كلمات تبدو غير لائقه .. ولكنها ثقافه البعض في مجتمعنا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*كشفت تحقيقات النيابة أن إخوانيًا دخل حمام المسجد الأحد الماضي ، بحوزته 3 قنابل يدوية، وسقطت منه واحدة بطريق الخطأ، مما أسفر عن وقوع صوت أثار فزع المتواجدين بالمسجد، مما أدى إلى اتجاه عدد من العاملين بالمسجد تجاه الحمام وقاموا بتهريب المتهم. وأسفرت معاينة النيابة عن وجود عدد من المسامير والبارود بداخل حمام المسجد، فأمرت النيابة بسرعة ضبط وإحضار المتهم وإجراء تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة، و بضبط المتهم اصدرت النيابة قرارها المتقدم.*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال عمرو فراج، مدير شبكة رصد، التابعة لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي، والهارب في تركيا، عبر صفحته على "فيس بوك": "احنا حاليا بنلعب في ليفل التفجيرات، وكام يوم كده وندخل في ليفل الاغتيالات، ونبقى قربنا نقابل الوحش الكبير إن شاء الله".*

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارتفع عدد ضحايا العقار المنهار بمدينة المحلة إلى قتيلين وسبعة مصابين، الجمعة، بعد أن تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بالمحلة من انتشال ثاني جثة لسيدة من تحت أنقاض العقار الذي انهار في وقت سابق من يوم الخميس.*
*وكان اللواء أسامة بدير، تلقى إخطارًا مساء أمس، من مأمور أول المحلة بانهيار منزل مكون من 3 طوابق بشارع محب بجوار بنك التنمية والائتمان الزراعي، وهو ملك عاطف حبيب، موجه بوزارة التربية والتعليم، على المعاش، وصادر للعقار قرار إزالة منذ 5 سنوات ولم ينفذ.*​ 




​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مركز ابن خلدون: نطالب إخطار دول العالم بإعلان الإخوان منظمة إرهابية* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:05
أبدت الناشطة الحقوقية داليا زيادة، المدير التنفيذى لمركز ابن خلدون للدراسات الإنمائية، سعادتها 
وترحيبها بقرار مجلس الوزراء بإعلان الإخوان منظمة إرهابية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*وحيد عبد المجيد: موجة الإرهاب الحالية ستكون أعنف من فترة الثمانينات* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 03:11
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*حسن نافعة : استمرار الأعمال الإرهابية مرهون بنتيجة الاستفتاء*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:16
*اليوم السابع*​

​​لأ .. يانافعه وبكره نفكرك .. بس برضه ياريت تصدق توقعاتك​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمين العام الأسبق للأمم المتحدة: يوسف بطرس غالى مظلوم وحزين عليه*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:30




 
قال الدكتور بطرس بطرس غالى الأمين العام الأسبق للأمم المتحدة، والرئيس الشرفى للمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، إنه حزين على ما لحق بالدكتور يوسف بطرس وزير المالية الأسبق من ملاحقات قضائية،* مشدداً على أنه مظلوم وما لحق به كارثة بمعنى الكلمة، ولكنه قادر على التعايش مع أوضاعه الجديدة،* مشيراً إلى أنه يتواصل معه تليفونياً.
وأضاف "غالى" خلال حواره عبر قناة دريم 2 ببرنامج مفاتيح الذى يقدمه الإعلامى مفيد فوزى، *أن السلطة مرض تجعل الإنسان يتغير* ولا مفر من ذلك على كافة المستويات وعلى المسئولين أن يعالجوا أنفسهم من ذلك. 
وحول رأيه فى الدكتور أسامة الباز المستشار السياسى للرئيس الأسبق حسنى مبارك، قال "غالى"، إنه من أفضل الشخصيات التى لعبت دوراً هاما فى السياسية المصرية، لافتاً إلى أن هناك علاقة وثيقة كانت تجمعه بــ"الباز" قبل رحيله.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

التهم حريق ضخم صباح اليوم الجمعة خيمة وكراسى امتحان الفصل الدراسى الأول بمعهد الحاسب الآلى بالسويس 
والذى يضم نخبة من من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بين صفوف الإدارة والطلبة.
الحريق يعد الثانى بنفس الخيمة خلال أيام بسبب إلقاء عقب سيجارة .وقد التهم "نحو ثلث الخيمة المخصصة للامتحانات التحريرية" التى ستبدأ يوم الأربعاء القادم بما يؤكد أنه متعمد حيث قضى الحريق على مقاعد وتخت 500 طالب وطالبة
*البلد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكويت تمنح شركات المقاولات المصرية حق تنفيذ كبارى ومستشفيات*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن العام يضبط 437 قطعة سلاح و9 عصابات و 8 بؤر إجرامية فى 24 ساعة*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:54
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الجيش تغلق ميدان النهضة تحسباً لتظاهرات الإخوان*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:27
أغلقت قوات الجيش، صباح اليوم الجمعة، ميدان النهضة بالجيزة، 
من جميع الجهات المؤدية لجامعة القاهرة
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترحيل 50 إثيوبيا حاولوا التسلل إلى ليبيا*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:58
قامت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولى، اليوم الجمعة، بترحيل 50 إثيوبيا إلى أديس أبابا، تم القبض عليهم الأيام 
الماضية أثناء محاولتهم التسلل إلى ليبيا عبر الحدود المصرية الليبية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترحيب كويتى بقرار الحكومة المصرية تصنيف "الإخوان" جماعة إرهابية*​الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:55​*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*"آشتون" تبدأ إجازتها فى الأقصر بزيارة وادى الملوك وحتشبسوت*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:36
بدأت "كاثرن آشتون" الممثلة السياسية والأمنية بالاتحاد الأوروبى، 
زياراتها للمناطق الأثرية صباح اليوم الجمعة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*استنفار أمنى بـ"التحرير" و"عبد المنعم رياض" تحسباً لتظاهرات "الإخوان"*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:13
كثفت قوات الجيش والشرطة، من تمركزها بمداخل ميدانى التحرير وعبد المنعم رياض،
وانتشرت المدرعات بكثافة شديدة فى المداخل الحيوية للتحرير
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*أكد الدكتور محمود أبو النصر، وزير التربية والتعليم، أن المستشار القانونى **للوزارة درس وضع مدارس الإخوان *


*وأفتى بانتظار الحكم النهائى لحظر الجماعة حتى تتمكن الوزارة من التحفظ على تلك المدارس.*

*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة ونشر كلاب بوليسية لكشف المفرقعات* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:06
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*حالياً
الأخوان بياكلوا علقة من الداخلية
عند تقاطع مصطفى النحاس ومكرم عبيد 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تم تفريق المظاهرة الى الشوارع الجانبية
ش ( محمد النادى ) وش ( حسنى خلف )
شوهدت عناصر تحمل الشوم والسيوف
أكرر ...سيوووووووف
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*السيسى يخصص طائرة عسكرية لنقل مساعدات إنسانية لأبناء جنوب السودان*

الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:53​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تفض مسيرة الإخوان بالمعادى عقب انطلاقها من مسجد الريان*

الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:35
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تطلق قنابل الغاز بعد قطع الإخوان شارع مكرم عبيد* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:44
أطلقت منذ قليل، قوات الأمن المركزى قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع، 
على عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية فى شارع عبد الحميد عوض.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*رجالة بتوع الداخلية والله
تم فض المظاهرة فى أقل من عشر دقايق وجروهم زى الفيران 
والله زمااااااااااااااااان يا داااااخلية 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تكثف من تواجدها فى مساجد وشوارع مدينة نصر* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:52
عززت قوات الأمن المركزى، من تواجدها، صباح اليوم الجمعة، أمام مسجد السلام بالحى العاشر بمدينة نصر
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *قوات الأمن تطلق قنابل الغاز بعد قطع الإخوان شارع مكرم عبيد*
> الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:44
> أطلقت منذ قليل، قوات الأمن المركزى قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع،
> على عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية فى شارع عبد الحميد عوض.
> *اليوم السابع*​


*أتفتح الشارع ناو .... وكله زى الفل 
والمرور طبيعى 
بس أتعمينا غاز 
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى بمحيط "الداخلية" وكلاب بوليسية للكشف عن المفرقعات*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:41
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تكثيف أمنى بالجيزة تحسبا لتظاهرات "الإخوان"*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:29
كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى، من تواجدها بالجيزة، فى الجانب المواجه لمسجد الاستقامة، 
وذلك تحسبا لمظاهرات جماعة الإخوان، عقب صلاة الجمعة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مقتل 3 إرهابيين فى اشتباكات مع قوات الجيش بالشيخ زويد*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:51
شهدت منطقة جنوب الشيخ زويد ، وقوع اشتباكات بين إرهابيين وقوات الأمن، 
قتل على أثرها ثلاثة اشخاص وتدمير سيارة كانوا يستقلونها.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأهالى يشتبكون مع الإخوان بمكرم عبيد بعد إطلاق الأمن قنابل الغاز*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:46
وقعت منذ قليل، اشتباكات بين أهالى شارع عبد الحميد عوض بجانب شارع مكرم عبيد وعناصر 
جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية المنطلقة من مسجد السلام بالحى العاشر بمدينة نصر.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*إغلاق المحال التجارية بالهرم تحسبا لوقوع اشتباكات بين الأمن والإخوان* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:42
أغلق أصحاب المحال التجارية بشارع التليفانى بالهرم، أبوابها الرئيسية،
قبل قليل, تحسبا لوقوع أى اشتباكات.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسيرة تطوف ميدان التحرير تنديدا بعنف الإخوان وسط اختفاء الأمن* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:38
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يقبض على عدد من أعضاء الإخوان فى مسيرة بالمعادى*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:58
ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، القبض على عدد من الإخوان 
المشاركين فى مسيرة التى نظموها من أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشرطة تفض مظاهرة لعناصر الإخوان بالعريش خراطيم المياه* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:00
فضت قوات الشرطة مظاهرة نظمها عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بالعريش أمام مسجد الرفاعى عقب صلاة الجمعة اليوم
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*إغلاق شارع مصطفى النحاس والطرق المؤدية إلى المدينة الجامعية للأزهر*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:02
أغلقت قوات الأمن المركزى، منذ قليل، جميع الشوارع المؤيدة إلى المدينة 
الجامعية، وشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزارة الأوقاف تقرر ضم جميع المساجد التابعة لـجماعة "الإخوان" *
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:04
قررت وزارة الأوقاف جميع المساجد التابعة لـجماعة "الإخوان" ، وذلك بعد 
قرار الحكومة وضع الجماعة على لائحة الإهاب.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز على مسيرة الإخوان بالزيتون* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:08
أطلقت قوات الشرطة ظهر اليوم الجمعة طلقات تحذيرية وعشرات من قنابل 
الغاز المسيل للدموع لفض مسيراتهم التى تحركت بالمنطقة عقب الصلاة، 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: القبض على 10 من عناصر الإخوان خلال مسيراتهم بالقاهرة* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:06
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة أن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض 
على 10 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*عناصر الإخوان يحطمون السيارات أعلى كوبرى السنان بالزيتون* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:13
سادت حالة من الكر والفر، أعلى كوبرى السنان بحدائق الزيتون فى 
القاهرة، ظهر اليوم الجمعة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسيرة الإخوان بالهرم تجوب الشوارع الضيقة هربا من قوات الأمن* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:11
جابت عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية المنطلقة من أمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين بالعمرانية، الشوارع الجانبية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على 4 من الإخوان بعد إطلاق الخرطوش على الشرطة بالزيتون* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:18 
ألقت قوات الشرطة، ظهر اليوم، الجمعة، القبض على 4 من 
أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يشكل دروعا خارج مسجد المحروسة بالمهندسين تحسبا لخروج الإخوان* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:01
قامت قوات الأمن المركزى بتشكيل دروع بشرية أمام مسجد 
المحروسة، بميدان سفنكس بالمهندسين، 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز على الإخوان من أعلى "الدائرى" بالكونيسة* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:23
أطلقت قوات الأمن عددا من قنابل الغاز المسيّل للدموع، من فوق 
كوبرى الدائرى بمنطقة الكونيسة، بالهرم
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزارة الداخلية: لم نحدد موعداً لإنهاء الصلاة بالكنائس *
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:20
أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أنه لا صحة لما تداولته بعض وسائل 
الإعلام عن تحديد موعد لإنهاء الصلاة فى الكنائس فى احتفالات الإخوة المسيحيين.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*منفذ طابا البرى يستقبل 1464 سائحا*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:18
استقبلت منتجعات جنوب سيناء السياحية صباح اليوم، الجمعة، 1464 سائحا 
قادمين من منطقة إيلات الإسرائيلية عبر منفذ طابا البرى،
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على عدد من "الإخوان" فى مسيرة لهم بـ"حلوان"* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:26
ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى، منذ قليل، اليوم الجمعة، القبض على عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان 
المسلمين الإرهابية بعد مطاردتهم فى منطقة عرب غنيم بحلوان
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس جامعة الأزهر: لجان خاصة للمشاغبين وتواجد الشرطة لمصلحة الطالب* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:28
قال الدكتور أسامة العبد، رئيس جامعة الأزهر، إن الجامعة ستقوم 
بعمل لجان خاصة للطلاب المشاغبين.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تواصل الاشتباكات بين طلاب إخوان الأزهر والأمن أمام المدينة الجامعية* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:32
استمرت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن، وطلاب جماعة الإخوان 
الإرهابية أمام المدينة الجامعية لطلبة الأزهر بنين.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين عناصر الإخوان والأهالى بمحيط مترو حدائق المعادى* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:47
نشبت منذ قليل، اشتباكات بين عناصر جماعة الإخوان أمام محطة 
مترو حدائق المعادى، وأهالى المنطقة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن والإخوان بالفيوم.. وإصابة مواطن بطلق نارى*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:46
تشهد مدينة الفيوم الآن، اشتباكات وأحداث كر وفر بين الأمن 
وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن الإسكندرية يقبض على 14 إخوانيا بحوزتهم "مولوتوف" و"خرطوش"* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:45
تقوم مديرية أمن الإسكندرية الآن بتمشيط عدد من المناطق التى تواجدت فيها تظاهرات جماعة 
الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية، للتأكد من عدم تركهم أية متفجرات بالطريق 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد المقبوض عليهم فى مسيرات الإخوان بالقاهرة إلى 18 متهما* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:49
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة، أن قوات الأمن، ألقت القبض 
حتى الآن، على 18 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*فتح الطريق الدائرى بعد إغلاقه على يد عناصر الإخوان الإرهابية بالعمرانية*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:50
تمكنت قوات الأمن بمديرية أمن الجيزة من فتح الطريق الدائرى بالعمرانية
بعد إغلاقه على يد المتظاهرين
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب "الأزهر" يلقون الشماريخ على الأمن من أعلى مسجد المدينة الجامعية* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:48
اعتلى بعض الطلاب من المدينة الجامعية بالأزهر "بنين" بمدينة نصر فى 
القاهرة سطح المسجد المتواجد داخل المدينة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن والإخوان بالمطرية وضبط 6 من أعضاء الجماعة*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:54
اندلعت اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان, الذين تجمعوا 
عصر اليوم، الجمعة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يشعلون النار فى سيارة شرطة أعلى كوبرى الدائرى بالهرم* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:56
أشعل منذ قليل، عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "الإرهابية"، فى سيارة شرطة، أعلي كوبرى الدائري
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على إخوانيين باشتباكات عناصر الجماعة مع الأهالى بالبحر الأحمر*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأهالى يغلقون محلاتهم المواجهة لمدينة جامعة الأزهر بسبب الاشتباكات*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:48
أغلق أصحاب المحلات المواجهة للمدينة الجامعية بجامعة الأزهر محلاتهم، اليوم الجمعة بسبب الاشتباكات الدائرة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يفرق مسيرتين لإخوان الإسكندرية بـ"أبو سليمان" و"العصافرة" بالغاز*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:09
فرقت قوات الأمن بالإسكندرية مسيرتين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية، 
منذ قليل، بمنطقتى "أبو سليمان" و"العصافرة" شرق الإسكندرية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على 19 من "الإخوان" بينهم 6 سيدات بمظاهرات الجماعة بقنا*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:07
ألقت قوات الشرطة والجيش القبض على 19 شخصا من المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان "الإرهابى".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

مجموع ماتم القبض عليهم من الأرهابيين اليوم هو 147 طبقا لمصدر أمني
من ضمنهم 6 سيدات
*ON  TV*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعضاء الإخوان ينطلقون فى مسيرة جديدة باتجاه الزيتون* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:18
انطلق أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية، عصر اليوم الجمعة، من 
ميدان المطرية، متجهين ناحية حلمية الزيتون.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط147إخوانيا بـ8 محافظات بينهم 28سيدة لاعتدائهم على مواطنين بالأسلحة* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:11
أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أن الأجهزة الأمنية تمكنت اليوم 
الجمعة فى مواجهاتها مع عناصر الشغب المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يشعلون النار فى سيارتى شرطة بالهرم ويقذفون القوات بالحجارة*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:25
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصاعد حدة الاشتباكات بين عناصر الإخوان والأمن بحدائق المعادى* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:23
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعضاء الإخوان ينطلقون فى مسيرة جديدة باتجاه الزيتون* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:18
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يتمكن من فض مسيرة الإخوان القادمة من إمبابة بـ"أحمد عرابى"* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:26
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال مصدر أمنى ومسئول بالإسعاف، إن قتيلين سقطا خلال اشتباكات بين *
*الأمن ومتظاهرى جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية*.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يحرر 3 مجندين احتجزهم شباب الإخوان بالعمرانية* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:37
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسيرة مؤيدة للجيش والشرطة بمدينة أشمون بالمنوفية* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:38
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يعتدون على مجندين بالرصاص والأسلحة البيضاء بالعمرانية * 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يغلق أحد الشوارع المؤدية للألف مسكن بعد اشتباكات مع الإخوان* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:40
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يحرر 3 مجندين احتجزهم شباب الإخوان بالعمرانية* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:37
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعضاء "الإخوان" ينظمون مسيرتين بـ"شبرا الخيمة"* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:44
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يتقدم ناحية بوابات المدينة الجامعية للأزهر بنين ويطلق الغاز* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:41
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصطفى بكرى : استنكار أمريكا اعتبار الإخوان "إرهابية" يفقدها مصداقيتها* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:12
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*إجراء جراحة المنظار بجرح واحد بنجاح فى مستشفى مصر للطيران* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:00
تم بنجاح إجراء جراحات لاستئصال المرارة بالمنظار، وذلك عن طريق جرح 
واحد فقط فى مستشفى مصر للطيران.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الليزر أفضل وسيلة لعمليات تجميل الوجه وأكثرها أمانا*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:42
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية : نتنياهو: إسرائيل سترد بقوة على أى اعتداء يستهدف وجودها*
اعتبر رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى بنيامين نتنياهو، العمليات الخفية التى نفذها سلاح الجو الإسرائيلى مؤخرًا، 
دليلا على عدم تردد إسرائيل فى استهداف أى جهة تهدد وجودها.​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*يديعوت أحرونوت :*
*أوباما أمامه الكثير من الوقت لإثبات نجاحه فى السياسة الخارجية *​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*عدة جرحى و8 معتقلين إثر اضطرابات قبلية فى جرداية بالجزائر* 
*الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 -16:43*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تدشين حملة "كسوة مائة ألف يتيم" بالسودان بالتعاون مع الإمارات* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:41
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*اغتيال رائد بالجيش الليبى ببنغازى جراء إطلاق النار عليه*

الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:07
اغتيل رائد بالدفاع الجوى بالجيش الليبى بمنطقة السلام بمدينة بنغازى اليوم 
الجمعة جراء إطلاق النار عليه من قبل مسلحين مجهولين.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*مقتل 11 شخصا على الأقل فى انفجار فى العاصمة الصومالية مقديشيو* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:26
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*إحباط محاولة اقتحام الإخوان قسم شرطة أول العاشر وضبط 5 معهم مولوتوف* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:03
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*3 نواب بينهم وزير سابق ينسحبون من الحزب الحاكم فى تركيا*
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:08
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*كمال درويش: أحمد عيد من أفضل اللاعبين "خلقا ومهارة"* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:08
قال الدكتور كمال درويش، رئيس نادى الزمالك، إن أحمد عيد عبد الملك صانع ألعاب الفريق، 
الذى تمت إعارته أمس الخميس، من أفضل اللاعبين خلقا ومهارة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: 3 وفيات وإحراق 3 سيارات شرطة وارتفاع المضبوطين لـ265* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:38
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاااااااااااااجل
  من قناه CBC 
 مجلس الوزراء يمهل جميع الاخوان في  جميع المصالح الحكومية مهلة 5 أيام....للانسحاب من الجماعة والابلاغ عن  نشاطها....والا سيتم تحويل قائمة بجميع اسمائهم المعلومة لديهم الي الشؤون  القانونية... ومنع الحاق أي منتمي للجماعة اﻻرهابية بأي وظيفة حكومية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*تراجع الجنيه أمام أهم العملات العربية والأجنبية بالبنوك في الأسبوع الحالي. *​ 
*وارتفع الدولار الأمريكي للأسبوع الثاني على التوالي - حيث بلغ سعر الدولار 6.9381 جنيه للشراء و6.9682 جنيه للبيع خلال تعاملات أمس الخميس - بحسب البنك الأهلي المصري.*​ 
*كما شهدت العملة الأوروبية الموحدة ''اليورو'' ارتفاعًا أمام الجنيه حيث وصل سعر اليورو إلى 9.475 جنيه للشراء وإلى 9.5411 جنيه للبيع خلال تعاملات *​ 
*وارتفع الجنيه الاسترليني أمام نظيره المصري حيث بلغ سعر الاسترليني 11.3366 جنيه للشراء و11.4186 جنيه للبيع خلال تعاملات . *​ 
*وبالنسبة للعملات العربية، شهد الريال السعودي ارتفاعًا أمام الجنيه المصري حيث وصل سعر الريال إلى 1.8476 جنيه للشراء وإلى 1.8557 جنيه للبيع خلال تعاملات أمس الخميس*
*مصراوى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاجل..الداخلية **: *
*وفاة 3 مواطنين في اشتباكات "الإخوان" والأهالي..والقبض علي 265 إرهابي*
​
12/27/2013    5:33   PM​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*الذهب يستقر في تداولات اليوم ويتجه إلى خسارة سنوية*​

2013-12-27 18:07:52​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*عبور غواصة أمريكية وبارجتين حربيتين لقناة السويس اليوم* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:14
عبرت منذ قليل غواصة أمريكية وبرفقتها قطعتين حربيتين (بارجتين) لقناة السويس
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*خطاب السينودس إلى الكنائس الإنجيلية لإنهاء الكريسماس العاشرة مساء* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:05





الدكتور القس إكرام لمعى رئيس السينودس الأنجيلى
طالب سينودس النيل الإنجيلى، اليوم الجمعة، كافة الكنائس الإنجيلية فى مصر بضرورة إنهاء فعاليات احتفاليات كريسماس رأس السنة، والذى سيبدأ ليلة 1 يناير *فى تمام الساعة التاسعة مساءً **وإغلاق أبواب الكنائس فى تمام العاشرة مساءً.* 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*"عين الجمل واللوز" أغذية لتنشيط الذاكرة فى فترة الامتحانات*

الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*نفى مصدر موثوق منه متردد عن وقوع انفجار بمدينة الرحاب منذ قليل واكدت مصادر ان المدينة هادئة سالمةولم يحدث بها ايه انفجارات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*هيكل : أمريكا انسحبت من قيادة العالم لعدم قدرتها على دفع التكاليف*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*قرار جمهورى بزيادة نسبة المعاشات 10% من بداية 2014*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*هيكل: "الباز" اصطحب جمال مبارك لعرضه على وزيرة خارجية أمريكا* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*غدا.. بدء امتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول بجامعة عين شمس*

الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:55

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية تعلن الحالة "ج" لتأمين الكنائس خلال احتفالات رأس السنة*
28 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:15

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*"أنصار بيت المقدس" تواصل خططها الإرهابية وتهدد: القادم أدهى وأمر*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:42

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير التضامن يوافق على استلام "مصر الخير" 30 طن بطاطين من دول الخليج* 
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:37
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. بدء امتحانات "دار علوم القاهرة" ودعوات إخوانية لتعطيلها*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجوافة تحمى الجسم من الإسهال وتقى من سرطان الرئة*

الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:14

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*بخاخة أو لبانة هرمونية جديدة قد تساعد فى علاج السمنة* 
الجمعة، 27 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:07
نشرت ميديكال نيوز توداى أن باحثين من جامعة ولاية فلوريدااكتشفوا مادة كيميائية توجد بصورة طبيعية فى الجسم، ثبت أنها تسبب الشعور بالشبع، حيث تم إيجاد طريق فعال لتناولها، وذلك عن طريق بخاخة للسان، تعطى إحساسا بالشبع.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*دراسة: التوت البرى أفضل وسيلة لحياة أطول* 
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:09
أظهرت دراسة حديثة أشرف عليها باحثون من المعهد الوطنى للشيخوخة فى بالتيمور أثبتت أن التوت البرى لها خصائص مضادة للأكسدة التى يمكن أن تطيل الحياة عندما تؤخذ فى أى مرحلة من مراحل العمر
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*تظاهرة بتصريح أمنى أمام الداخلية اليوم للمطالبة بعودة قبطيات مختفيات* 
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 05:20
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبير أمنى: تطبيق قانون التظاهر بحزم يقضى على عنف الإخوان*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:01

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليوم.. التحقيق مع الأخوين "مكى" لاتهامهما بإثارة الفتنة بين القضاة* 
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 05:56 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بـ"الأزهر" يشعلون النيران فى أوراق إجابات الامتحانات*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:52
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*إلغاء امتحان "علوم الأزهر" عقب إشعال طلاب الإخوان كافتيريا الكلية*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:18
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*عميد دار العلوم القاهرة: الامتحانات تسير بشكل منتظم فى أول أيامها*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:35
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بـ"أزهر الدراسة" يمنعون زملاءهم من دخول الامتحان*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:37
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بـ"أزهر الدراسة" يلقون أوراق امتحانات مزورة لنشر الفوضى*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:41
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*"عميد أصول دين الأزهر": "الإخوان" إرهابيون.. ويجب إبادتهم*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:45
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*"تجارة الأزهر" تلحق بكلية العلوم وتلغى امتحاناتها*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:56
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*إلغاء الامتحانات بكليتى طب أسنان وهندسة بنات بجامعة الأزهر *

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:04
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*البابا تواضروس: الكويت عرضت على الكنيسة القبطية ترميم الكنائس المتضررة*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:13
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش الثانى يضبط 13 عنصرا إجراميا بالعريش ويدمر سيارة ودراجة بخارية*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:43
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2013)

حسين عويضة 
رئيس نادى هيئة تدريس جامعة الازهر
هناك نية  لقفل المدن الجامعية واعتبار هذا العام س رسوب للجميع والغاء الامتحانات
تعليق
لو حصل كدة يبقى انتصار ساحق للاخوان


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

نقطه  البدايه  عند منع  دخول  الأمن  للحرم  الجامعي 
والأكتفاء  بمشاهده  مسلسلات  هزليه بين  الأمن  ومجموعات  الأرهاب.
كل  واحد  كان  ليه  حدوده  عند  السور.

الحل  في .. أقاله  ذاك  الوزير  الرومانسي .. 
ودخول  الأمن  بكثافه  داخل  الحرم .. 
ونشوف  الأمتحانات  هاتستمر  ولا .. لأ ! 

لكن  كده ..  يبقي  يافرحتك  يابديع  أنت  والشاطر  ومرسي  في  الزنازين​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: القبض على 60 من طلاب الإخوان أشعلوا النيران بجامعة الأزهر*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:30
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

بدأت منذ قليل، كليات هندسة البنين، والبنات لفرق الإعدادى بجامعة الأزهر، والدراسات الإنسانية، والإسلامية، وتجارة البنين بمدينة نصر فى امتحان الطلاب بعد توقف دام لساعات بسبب شغب طلاب جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشعور الدائم بالجوع أو العطش دون بذل مجهود من أعراض مرض السكر*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:11
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> *حسين عويضة *
> *رئيس نادى* *هيئة تدريس* جامعة الازهر
> هناك نية  لقفل المدن الجامعية واعتبار هذا العام س رسوب للجميع والغاء الامتحانات
> تعليق
> لو حصل كدة يبقى انتصار ساحق للاخوان


*يا باشا دة أخوانجى بيردد شائعات يهيج الدنيا 
عارف فيه كام ألف طالب فى المدينة الجامعية ؟؟
يقفلوها ازاى وعلشان كام طالب يعنى ؟
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشيكولاتة لتحسين الذاكرة لكبار السن وتقليل الإصابة بأمراض القلب*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:36
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*عبد الظاهر: سأنضم لصفوف الاتحاد الليبى.. الأسبوع المقبل*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:27
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على 10 مطلوبين أمنيا من الجماعات الإرهابية بسيناء*​
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تحطم أقفال البوابات الرئيسة لـ"الأزهر" لإدخال الطالبات*​
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*اليوم السابع*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الرى: مصر درست سد "ميجيتش" الإثيوبى وثبت عدم تأثر حصتها منه *
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:30​

*اليوم السابع*​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الامن يبطل محاولة تفجير اتوبيس جديد فى ميدان الحجاز*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:34

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب "دار علوم القاهرة" ينهون امتحان الفترة الأولى فى أجواء هادئة *
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:36

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*تأجيل امتحان إعلام الأزهر وبدء امتحان "أصول الدين" و"اللغة العربية" *​​
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:47​​
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على رئيس اتحاد طلاب تجارة الأزهر*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:50

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامعة القاهرة: الامتحانات تسير بصورة جيدة ومطمئنة*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:52

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الشرطة تدخل جامعة الزقازيق وتطلق الغاز للسيطرة على شغب طلاب الإخوان*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:55

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الداخلية: ارتفاع طلاب الإخوان المضبوطين لـ101 متهم فى أحداث الأزهر* *اليوم*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:30

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفاة 9 حالات فى اشتباكات أمس بـ4 محافظات*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:41
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*المتحدث باسم جامعة الأزهر: تأجيل امتحانات ثانية ورابعة "إعلام"*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:43
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*هروب الطلاب قبل بدء امتحان تجارة الأزهر بسبب اشتباكات الإخوان والأمن*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:45
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*"سكاى نيوز": تأجيل الامتحانات بجامعة الأزهر لأجلٍ غير مسمى*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:51
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبراء المفرقعات داخل هندسة الإسكندرية لفحص جسم غريب*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:59
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس جامعة الأزهر ينفى تأجيل الامتحانات لأجل غير مسمى*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:13
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*إسرائيل تهدد حماس بـعواقب وخيمة ما لم تحافظ على الهدوء فى غزة *
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:24
هدد رئيس الدائرة السياسية والأمنية بوزارة الدفاع الإسرائيلية، عاموس جلعاد، حركة حماس بـ"عواقب 
وخيمة"،ما لم تكبح جماح "المنظمات المتطرفة"، وتحافظ على الهدوء فى قطاع غزة

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*فرقاطتان وسفينتان تتوجهان بعد ظهر اليوم لنقل الكيماوى خارج سوريا*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:25
قال قائد الفرقاطة النرويجية "كو أن أم  يلجاه إينجستاد" الكابتن بر روستاد، إن ما يقرب من ١٨٠ نرويجيا و١٣٠ دانماركيا يشاركون فى عملية نقل الأسلحة الكيميائية خارج سوريا.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*تيار المستقبل : الشعب اللبنانى قد يتسلح إذا نزل حزب الله للشارع*​​
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:42​​
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الخرطوم : تحسين العلاقات مع أمريكا يتطلب رفع السودان من قائمة الإرهاب*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:51

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الطائرات السورية تقصف مناطق حدودية غير مأهولة*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:20
*قصف طيران النظام السورى، مناطق قرب معبر "باب الهوى" الحدودى، على الجانب السورى، والمقابل*
*لمعبر "جيلفا جوزو" من الجانب التركى، القريب من مدينة الريحانية التركية.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش الشعبى بجوبا : قوات مشار مستمرة بالقتال رغم التزام الحكومة بالهدنة*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:55

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

يتصدر قائمة أغنياء مصر لعام 2013، حسب إحصائيات مجلتى "فوربس" و"أرابيان بيزنس"، 
ناصف ساويرس، وهو الشقيق الأكبر لرجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس، فهو رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والصناعة، كما أنه يملك حصصا فى شركة "لافارج" للأسمنت، ويحتل بذلك المركز الخامس على مستوى العالم العربى والرابع على مستوى أفريقيا، وقد بلغت ثروته 5.5 مليار دولار.
*واحتل المركز الثانى* نحيب ساويرس، وهو مؤسس شركة أوراسكوم للاتصالات ومؤسس حزب المصريين الأحرار، واحتل المركز التاسع على مستوى أفريقيا، وثروته بلغت 3.5 مليار دولار.
*وفى المركز الثالث،* جاء أنسى ساويرس، مؤسس شركة "أوراسكوم"، وبلغت ثروته 2.9 مليار دولار.
وجاء محمد لطفى منصور، وزير النقل الأسبق، فى* المركز الرابع،* وهو صاحب معارض سيارات "جنرال موتور" فى العالم ومالك شركة "كاتربيلا" وأيضا يمتلك سلاسل محال "مترو" و"خير زمان"، وتقدر ثروته بـ1. 2 مليار دولار.
واحتل ياسين منصور، الشقيق الأصغر لمحمد منصور، *المركز الخامس،* فهو صاحب شركات "بالم هيلز" للتعمير ويمتلك حقوق توزيع "ماكدونالدز" و"جنرال موتور".
وجاء يوسف منصور، شقيق كل من محمد وياسين منصور، فى*المركز السادس، *وقد بلغت ثروته 1.95 مليار دولار​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الإسكان : البدء فى ترميم كليات "الأزهر" المحترقة من اليوم*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:59
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصحة : قتيل و14 مصابًا حصيلة اشتباكات اليوم بـ"الأزهر" و"الزقازيق"*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:28
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*فصل محمد محسوب من جامعة المنوفية لتغيبه "دون عذر"*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:32
*اليوم السابع*​

*هدوئك .. وتهذبك وأتزانك وثقافه حوارك الثري يا محسوب .. خدعت كثيرين*​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير التعليم العالى : سنواجه "الإرهاب" بأشد الطرق*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:13
*اليوم السابع*​


*بصراحه ياحسام .. أنت لغز .. ياتري كان قصر نظر منك .. ولا جهل .. ولا رومانسيه .. أنك تمنع تواجد قوات في الجامعه !! وأنت عارف همجيه الأخوان !! وأحنا برضه عارفين الحرس كان بيعمل إيه !! بس مين أهون من مين ياراجل ! *
*أنت  لست  برجل  دوله*​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تنعى أسقف السويس بعد صراعه مع المرض*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:16
نعت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، الأنبا أغناطيوس أسقف السويس، 
توابعها الذى توفى صباح السبت، بعد معاناة طويلة مع المرض.
وقال القمص بولس حليم المتحدث باسم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، فى 
بيان له اليوم، إن البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك 
الكرازة المرقسية، سيرسل وفدا من الأساقفة للصلاة على الأنبا 
أغناطيوس صباح الأحد، فى كنيسة مارجرجس بالسويس.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*حبس إمام مسجد إخوانى لاتهامه بحرق كنيسة مارى جرجس بسوهاج*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:19
أمر المستشار خالد أبو العباس رئيس النيابة الكلية بسوهاج وسكرتارية رأفت محمد وخالد المساوى، بحبس المتهم المعز ع أ ح (42 عامًا) إمام مسجد بمديرية أوقاف سوهاج ويعرف بانتمائه لتنظيم الإخوان
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

علم "اليوم السابع" بقيام الأجهزة الأمنية بتحديد المتهم الرئيسى فى عملية تفجير مبنى مديرية أمن الدقهلية، وأنه تم إلقاء القبض عليه، وصرح مصدر أمنى أن المتهم يعمل طبيبا، ويدعى "ن.ش" بقسم التشريح بكية الطب، ومنتمى إلى إحدى الجماعات الإسلامية المعروفة، وأنه اشترك مع ثلاثة عناصر أجنبية فى تنفيذ الحادث تم إلقاء القبض على أحدهم وجار التحقيق معه.
واعترف الطبيب بوجود مكان يتم التصنيع فيه بعض المواد المتفجرة بمدينة بلقاس بمنطقة الشونة خلف السينما، وبالفعل تمت مهاجمة المصنع، وتم العثور على عدد من الأدوات المستخدمة فى تصنيع القنابل.
وجار حصرها وإعداد تقارير به هذا ولم يتم حتى الآن إصدار بيان رسمى من الجهات الأمنية بآخر المستجدات فى تحقيقات الحادث.​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*أجهزة الأمن تنقل المتهم الرئيسى فى حادث المنصورة وعضو حماس للقاهرة*​​
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:54​​
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*شرطة التموين تضبط 210 قضايا تموينية متنوعة فى 24 ساعة*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:49
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الطيران المدنى يستقبل طائرة مساعدات لمصر قادمة من البحرين*

السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 – 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*"السياحة" تشدد الإجراءات الأمنية فى الرحلات الصحراوية*​​
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:20​​
*اليوم السابع*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*القطب الشمالى فى انتظار ميلاد 5 آلاف دب قطبى فى بداية العام الجديد*
قال الصندوق العالمى للحياة البرية اليوم، إن القطب الشمالى فى انتظار ميلاد نحو خمسة آلاف دب قطبى 
جديد بحلول بداية العام الجديد وهو الوقت الذى تولد فيه الدببة كل عام.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*عسل النحل والحليب والنشويات أطعمة تساعد على استرخاء الأعصاب *
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:03
الاسترخاء شئ هام جدا للتخلص من الضغط العصبى الذى نتعرض له بشكل يومى، هذا الشعور بالعصبية 
والانفعال يجعلنا غير قادرين على ممارسة أعمالنا بشكل طبيعى على مدار اليوم.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*شباب المحلة يرفعون شعار "الجرى فعال لعلاج السكر" *
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:15
تحت شعار "Run For Diabetes" أو "أتحكم فى السكر قبل ما يتحكم فيك" انطلق شباب فريق" El_Mahalla Runners" والجمعية العلمية بصيدلية طنطا، للجرى فى شوارع المحلة الكبرى بالغربية، للتصدى ضد مرض السكر.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحديد والصلب المصرية: صرفنا 100 مليون جنيه لـ11.7 ألف عامل وعاملة* 
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:39
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن البحرينية تعلن تفكيك عبوة ناسفة بسيارة فى المنامة *
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:58
أعلنت قوات الأمن البحرينية، مساء أمس السبت، تفكيك سيارة مفخخة عثر عليها فى العاصمة المنامة، جاء ذلك بعد 
ساعات من إعلان القبض على متهم بالتورط فى تفجير قنبلة محلية الصنع
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارتفاع متوسط العمر فى السعودية لـ75 عاماً*
السبت، 28 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:50
أعلنت منظمة الصحة العالمية فى إحصائية صدرت عنها مؤخراً لعام 2013، عن ارتفاع متوسط العمر فى المملكة العربية
السعودية من 69 سنة عام 1990 إلى 75 سنة عام 2011.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*تحرير عمانيين اختطفا فى البقاع اللبنانى منذ يومين*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:41
حررت قوة من الشرطة القضائية فى قوى الأمن الداخلى اللبنانى شخصين عمانيين، كانا قد اختطفا منذ يومين، 
فى منطقة إجر الحفير، فى أطراف بعلبك بالبقاع بشرق لبنان
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*مسئول عسكرى : إحباط 90 محاولة لاختطاف إسرائيليين فى 2013*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 07:11
تمكن الجيش الإسرائيلى خلال العام 2013 من إفشال 90 محاولة لاختطاف جنود ومستوطنين إسرائيليين فى 
الضفة الغربية، بحسب مسئول كبير فى الجيش الإسرائيلى
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*إسرائيل تطلق 20 قذيفة على الأراضى اللبنانية ردا على سقوط صاروخين بتل أبيب *
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:00
أفادت الوكالة الوطنية للإعلام، اللبنانية، بأن قواتًا إسرائيلية
أطلقت أكثر من 20 قذيفة على الأراضى اللبنانية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*إخوانى منشق: اختفاء "بشر" و"دراج" بسبب انتهاء دورهما وفشل المفاوضات*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 07:20
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*عصام الإسلامبولى : قرار إدراج الإخوان كتنظيم إرهابى صحيح قانونياً*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 07:02
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*شيخ الأزهر يزور البابا تواضروس لتقديم التهنئة بالعيد الأسبوع الحالى*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 08:20
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير إعلام جوبا : سنهاجم معقل مشار حال رفضه وقف إطلاق النار*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:19
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تسيطر على مداخل ومخارج جامعة الأزهر لتأمين الامتحانات*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 08:44
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرئيس يستكمل جلسات الحوار المجتمعى مع ممثلى المحافظات.. اليوم*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 03:32
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*"حرس الحدود" يدمر 4 أنفاق مع غزة ويلقى القبض على 3 إرهابيين*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:09
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*نور فرحات : منصب الرئيس لا ضرورة له.. والمصريون يستطيعون العيش دونه*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:31
قال الفقيه الدستورى محمد نور فرحات إن التجربة المصرية منذ ثورة 25 يناير أثبتت أن 
منصب الرئيس هو منصب لا ضرورة له فى مصر
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان يحرقون أوراق الأسئلة ويعتدون على مراقبين بـ"تجارة الأزهر"* 
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:30
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*ذعر بين الأهالى ببلبيس بعد أنباء عن وجود قنبلة*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:51
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*وقوع إصابات بين المجندين فى انفجار مبنى المخابرات الحربية بالشرقية*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:10
أسفر الانفجار الذى أحدثته سيارة مفخخة بمحيط مبنى المخابرات الحربية بمدينة أنشاص بمحافظة الشرقية،
منذ قليل، عن وقوع العديد من المصابين بين المجندين
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: إصابة 4 مجندين فى انفجار بمحيط مكتب مخابرات أنشاص* 
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:16
قال مصدر عسكرى *لـ"اليوم السابع"*، إن انفجارا وقع فى محيط مبنى المخابرات الحربية بأنشاص​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى : انفجار مخابرات أنشاص دمر جزءا من السور وأصاب 4 جنود*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:31
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبراء المفرقعات يمشطون محيط مبنى المخابرات بالشرقية بعد قنبلة أنشاص*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:52
يمشط خبراء المفرقعات، محيط مبنى المخابرات الحربية بمدينة أنشاص محافظة الشرقية، بعد تعرضه
للانفجار بمحيط المبنى، وذلك للتأكد من عدم وجود أى قنابل أخرى بالمكان
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصحة : 3 مصابين ولا وفيات حتى الآن بانفجار "أنشاص"*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:05
أعلن الدكتور خالد الخطيب، رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة 
بوزارة الصحة، أن حصيلة الانفجار
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*وصول 11 ألف سائح مطار الغردقة الدولى على متن 80 رحلة دولية وداخلية*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:19
استقبل مطار الغردقة الدولى اليوم الأحد، 80 رحلة طيران دولية وداخلية،
من المطارات الأوربية المختلفة
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*مظهر شاهين يدعو الشباب الأتراك إلى استمرار التظاهر حتى إقالة أردوغان*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:27
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*حاكم دبى يعلن بدء تصنيع أول قمر صناعى بأيد إماراتية بالكامل*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:37
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش اللبنانى يعثر على المنصات التى أطلقت منها الصواريخ تجاه إسرائيل*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:13
*"اليوم السابع"*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى يهدد بضرب لبنان رداً على صواريخ "الكاتيوشا"*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:06
*"اليوم السابع"* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحكومة تقترض 4.5 مليارات جنيه من البنوك اليوم*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:29
يطرح البنك المركزى المصرى، اليوم الأحد، نيابة عن وزارة المالية، أذون خزانة بقيمة إجمالية تقدر
بـ4.5 مليارات جنيه، وتبلغ قيمة الطرح الأول لأذون خزانة لأجل 91 يومًا.
*"اليوم السابع"* ​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الوزارة تحيل مخالفة جديدة لممدوح عباس للنيابة العامة*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:54
قرر وزير الرياضة طاهر أبو زيد، إحالة مخالفة جديدة لممدوح عباس ومجلسه لنيابة الأموال العامة لتضاف إلى
مخالفاته التى تنظرها النيابة، والتى تعد جرائم جنائية تختص بالتحقيق فيها النيابة العامة كما جاء فى 
مذكرة الشؤون القانونية بالوزارة التى رفعتها للوزير.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*رئيس جهاز حماية المستهلك يحذر من تداول 11 نوع سمك سام بالأسواق*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 –
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*تدمير حرس الحدود لـ 4 أنفاق جديدة بين مصر وقطاع غزة*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 –
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر : العثور على قنبلتين أثناء تمشيط الأمن لجامعة الأزهر*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:25​

*"اليوم السابع"*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن الشرقية : تحديد 3 متورطين فى تفجير مبنى المخابرات الحربية بأنشاص*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:11
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب الإخوان بجامعة أسيوط يقطعون "الزراعى" ويحرقون سيارة ترحيلات*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:03
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*دراسة : المشى ألفى خطوة يوميا لمدة عام يحد من الإصابة بأمراض القلب*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:12
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر : الببلاوى يتسلم تقريرًا من "مراجعة العفو" عن المساجين بعهد مرسى*
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش يبطل مفعول لغم عثر عليه خلف مدرسة بـ"العريش"*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:12
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*كلاب بوليسية للكشف عن القنابل بالمواصلات العامة بالقاهرة*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:40
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*النائب العام السابق يتطاول على"الصحفيين " بعد انتهاء التحقيق معه*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:44
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*تجديد حبس الخضيرى وبركة وسلطان و49من شباب الجماعة الإرهابية*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:49
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*أنصار بيت المقدس تعلن مسؤوليتها عن تفجير أنشاص*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:59
أعلنت جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس عن مسؤوليتها في تفجير مبني 
المخابرات الحربية بأنشاص الرمل صباح اليوم الأحد
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر: الجيش يؤمن الكنائس والمنشآت السياحية أثناء الاحتفال برأس السنة*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:07
ذكرت قناة "إم بى سى مصر" فى خبر عاجل لها نقلاً عن مصادر سيادية قولها :
"إن الجيش سيؤمن الكنائس والمنشآت السياحية أثناء الاحتفال برأس السنة".
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*دراسة: التدخين به 47 مادة مسرطة.. و90% من مرضى سرطان الرئة مدخنون* 
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:0
*أكد الدكتور مجدى بدران عضو الجمعية المصرية للحساسية والمناعة، أن التوابل المستخدمة فى إعداد الطعام تعد صيدلية كاملة تبوح كل يوم بسر جديد من أسرارها، مشيرا إلى أن آخر تلك الأسرار أكدت أن الروز مارى يحسن الذاكرة ويرفع المناعة.*
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب كلية الهندسة بجامعة عين شمس يتظاهرون للإفراج عن زملائهم*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 17:32
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*علاج 28 ألف مصاب بالإيدز بنيجيريا فى 2013*​الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:29 ​​*"اليوم السابع"*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصادر : الببلاوى يتسلم تقريرًا من "مراجعة العفو" عن المساجين بعهد مرسى*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:26
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*"أمن الدولة"تأمر بحبس 4 متهمين جدد فى واقعة اغتيال ضابط الأمن الوطنى*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*وصول 13ألف سائح على متن 92رحلة دولية وداخلية لمطار شرم الشيخ الدولى*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:31
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*إدارة المفرقعات: قنابل تفجير "الدقهلية" تشبه المستخدمة فى "أنشاص"*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:53
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الداخلية" : التواجد الأمنى بحرم الجامعات ينتهى مع آخر يوم امتحانات*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:57
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*"زلزال" بقوة 4.9 درجة يضرب مناطق شاسعة بجنوب إيطاليا* 
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:57
ضرب زلزال بلغت قوته 4.9 درجة على مقياس ريختر اليوم الأحد، مناطق 
شاسعة فى جنوب إيطاليا.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*بوتين يكلف الأجهزة المعنية بتحديد أسباب العمل الإرهابى *
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:30
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارتفاع حصيلة قتلى الانفجار بمحطة قطارات جنوب روسيا لـ16 شخصًا*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:24
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*مقتل 2 وإصابة 7 فى انفجار بقندهار جنوب أفغانستان*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:40
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*"أردوغان" يتخبط  :  كل أحزاب المعارضة متورطة فى المؤامرة ضدى*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 19:54
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد المهاجرين اليهود إلى إسرائيل عام 2013*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:21
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرئيس الشيشانى يدعو روسيا لسن قانون لمعاقبة الجماعات الإرهابية*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:28
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*إدانة عالمية لانفجار جنوب روسيا .. ورؤساء الدول يصفونه بـ"الإرهابى"*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 20:27
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكاتدرائية القديمة : ممنوع دخول السيارات خلال احتفالات الميلاد*
الأحد، 29 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:52
أعلنت "الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى, منع دخول أى سيارات إلى الكنيسة خلال احتفالات رأس السنة
الثلاثاء 31 ديسمبر الجارى, وليلة 6 و7 يناير المقبل
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: مفاعل أنشاص آمن ولم يتأثر بانفجار مبنى المخابرات*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:17
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر: عامل نظافة وراء الكشف عن الخلية الإخوانية بـ"ماريوت" الزمالك*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:24
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الداخلية" : تأمين غير مسبوق للكنائس خلال الأعياد*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 -00:3 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*هاجل يتصل بالسيسى ليقدم العزاء فى شهداء المنصورة ومدينة نصر والشرقية*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:28
أجرى أمس وزير الدفاع الأمريكى تشاك هاجل اتصالا هاتفيا بالفريق أول عبد 
الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*واشنطن تعرض على مصر المساعدة فى التحقيق بتفجيرات المنصورة*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:30
قالت الإدارة الأمريكية إنها عرضت أمس على وزير الدفاع المصرى عبد الفتاح السيسى تقديم المساعدة للسلطات 
المصرية عبر البنتاجون، للتحقيق فى ملابسات تفجير المنصورة الإرهابى.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*سمير غطاس: مؤسس "أنصار بيت المقدس" من أم مصرية وأب فلسطينى*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:42
قال الدكتور سمير غطاس، مدير منتدى الشرق الأوسط للدراسات الاستراتيجية، إن الحركات الجهادية بسيناء، بما فيها أنصار بيت المقدس، هى فروع أصولها متواجدة فى غزة ترعاها حركة حماس، أحد أفرع تنظيم الإخوان.
وأكد "غطاس" أن من أسس جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس هو هشام السعدنى من أم مصرية وأب غزاوى، وهو مفتى الحركات الجهادية بسيناء الآن.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*بعد أحداث الشرقية والمنصورة.. إجراءات أمنية مشددة بالمنيا*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 03:38
أعلنت مديرية أمن المنيا أمس حالة الاستعداد القصوى وتكثيف التواجد الأمنى أمام المنشآت العامة والحيوية
بعد الأعمال الإرهابية التى شهدتها محافظتى الشرقية والمنصورة
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*استنفار أمنى وحملات مشتركة لضبط الخارجين عن القانون بمطروح*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:47
كثفت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن مطروح مساء أمس الأحد، من تواجدها الأمنى من خلال الدوريات الراكبة
والمترجلة وتشديد الخدمات والحراسات بالمناطق والمنشآت الحيوية
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*مدينة الزقازيق: حريق "التوحيد والنور" بسبب ماس وليس له أبعاد سياسية*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:08
قال العميد ممدوح طه رئيس مدينة الزقازيق، إن حريق محال التوحيد والنور بميدان التحرير، بسبب ماس كهربائى 
وليس كما يشاع نتيجة إضرام مجهولين النيران فيها انتقامنا من مالكة
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*إسرائيل تهدد بهدم مسجد بشمال القدس بدعوى البناء بدون ترخيص*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:39
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*قائد عسكرى إسرائيلى يطالب نتنياهو باغتيال "هنية"*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:37
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*19 قتيلا من صفوف المعارضة السورية فى معارك مع قوات الأسد* 
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:56
أعلن المرصد السورى لحقوق الإنسان مقتل 19 من عناصر المعارضة 
السورية فى هجوم شنته قوات النظام
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

تري حتي  متي  نستطيع  تحمل  الجهلاء  في  رفع الآذان .. 
بصوت  نشاز !!
الميكروفون مرتفع  جدا  ياجهلاء  القرن  21
أليس  للجهل  حدود !!
يرحمكم  الله  ​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الثوم" يقاوم السرطان ويمنع الإصابة بالجلطات*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 03:12
قد ينفر البعض من رائحته، إلا أن دكتورة بسنت عزت استشارى أمراض المناعة توضح القيمة الغذائية للثوم قائلة: "للثوم فوائد صحية كثيرة تتمثل فى أنه مفيد فى إذابة جلطات القلب وهو غنى بالفسفور والكولسترول وكلها مواد مفيدة للجسم بجانب قدرته فى خفض ضغط الدم، وهذا بجانب *قدرته على التخلص من سموم الجسم* وتلك السموم قد تضر الجسم، إلا أن الثوم يقوم بإذابتها وإحلالها بعناصر مفيدة للجسم ويتولى تطهير المعدة، ويمنع الإصابة بالجلطات وهو يقوم بإدرار البول ويعمل الثوم على طرد الغازات ومعالجة سوء الهضم وهو *علاج فعال للروماتيزم ومقوى للأعصاب".*
وترى بسنت أن الثوم *علاج فعال للأنفلونزا* إذا تم إضافته إلى عصير البرتقال، ففى تلك الحالة فإنه يمد الجسم بفيتامين سى ويزيد من مناعته للقضاء على الأنفلونزا كما توجد فى *الثوم مادة (الألبين) وهى مضادة للسرطان.*
*لذا* *ينصح مرضى السرطان بالإكثار من تناول الثوم* 
والثوم مفيد فى تفتيت حصوة الكلى، لذا أحرص على تناوله بشكل دائم كما أن الثوم مفيد لمن يعانوا من ضعف الذاكرة فهو يعمل على تقويتها وتنشيطها .
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإناث أكثر عرضة للاكتئاب من الذكور*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 05:12
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*"ديلى ميل": رائحة البصل تحفز الإصابة بالصداع النصفى..والنعناع يعالجها* 
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 02:06
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*خلايا سرطان الثدى لا تقصد الانتشار لتؤذى المرضى بل لتنفس الأوكسجين* 
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 01:09
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*جسم غريب يثير الذعر بشارع جامعة الدول.. و"المفرقعات": بلاغ كاذب*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 05:27
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الوفد : قرار بإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية أولا ينهى حالة فوضى الإرهاب*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:00
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*10 قتلى على الأقل فى تفجير جديد بحافلة بمدينة فولجوجراد الروسية*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 07:23
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأمم المتحدة : 180 ألف شخص هربوا من جحيم القتال فى جنوب السودان*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 05:04
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*بلاغ عن اشتباه بسيارة أمام كنيسة بالعمرانية يثير ذعر الأهالى*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 06:04
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*إبطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة بمدينة العريش*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 07:23
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجيش يدمر مخزن ذخيرة بشمال سيناء ويلقى القبض على 10 إرهابيين* 
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:31
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*غياب تظاهرات الإخوان وانتظام الامتحانات بكليات جامعة عين شمس* 
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 09:38
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*بدء اجتماع مجلس جامعة القاهرة لبحث السماح للشرطة بدخول الحرم*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 -
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الجامعة" تبلغ الدول العربية بقرار مصر اعتبار الإخوان تنظيما إرهابيا*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:49
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*نيويورك تايمز: انتخاب الرئيس أولا يسمح بالتلاعب فى تركيبة البرلمان*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:46
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الإخوان تدين انفجار مبنى المخابرات الحربية بأنشاص*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:58
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمين شرطة بـ"حقوق بنها" يوجه سلاحه لمراقب خلال الامتحانات*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:25
شهدت قاعة امتحانات كلية الحقوق نظام التعليم المفتوح حالة من الفوضى والارتباك والخوف، بعد أن قام طالب 
بوظيفة أمين شرطة برفع سلاحه الميرى فى وجه أحد المراقبين ووكيل الكلية
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*طلاب إخوان الأزهر يلقون الألعاب النارية على المارة بـ"مصطفى النحاس"*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:24
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*كليات الأزهر تبدأ امتحاناتها فى موعدها الرسمى دون تأخير*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:02
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*خبراء المفرقعات يفحصون سيارة مجهولة أمام مجمع محاكم المحلة*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:54
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*فهمى مُدينا الحادثين الإرهابيين فى روسيا: مصر تخوض حربا ضد الإرهاب*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:49
صرح الدكتور بدر عبد العاطى، المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية، بأن وزير الخارجية نبيل فهمى بعث برسالة
تعزية للشعب والحكومة وأسر الضحايا الأبرياء فى روسيا، والذين سقطوا نتيجة للحادثين 
الإرهابيين اللذين وقعا فى مدينة "فولجوجراد".
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*هدوء بجامعة القاهرة وغياب لمظاهرات طلاب الإخوان*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*فصل 5 من طلاب الإخوان بـ"دار العلوم" لتعديهم على المفتى السابق*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:05
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*ملثمون يشعلون النيران بسيارة شرطة أمام جامعة عين شمس*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:19
أوقف مجموعة من الملثمين سيارة شرطة خلال مرورها بشارع 
الخليفة المأمون بمحيط جامعة عين شمس
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

أكد الدكتور محمد محمود عيسى، استشارى أمراض الباطنة، أن المسكنات تدمر أعضاء كاملة فى جسم 
الإنسان، وهى السبب الأول لتضرر الكلى، والسبب الأكثر شيوعا لفشل الكليتين.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

حاول البدء بالمنتجات الطبيعية والأعشاب والسوائل الطبيعية للتخلص من الألم والسيطرة عليه،
ومن بعده ممارسة الرياضة، واجعل المسكن آخر خياراتك، ستجد نفسك قادراً على تحمل الألم،
وتقى جسدك من الاستسلام للمسكن وأضراره.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

لا تنساق وراء ألمك وتعتاد تناول المسكن بشكل يومى، لأنك تدخل على جسمك عادة من الصعب
 الإقلاع عنها بعد ذلك، وتحكم فى ألمك، وعند تناولك للمسكن تناول جرعات
 صغيرة ومحدودة المادة الفعالة.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*إغماءات بكلية لغات الأزهر وتوقف الامتحان بسبب إلقاء مجهول جسم غريب*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:52
*"اليوم السابع"* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*- عندما تتناول المسكن على فترات متباعدة، يستفاد جسدك منه أكثر، وتصل لك *
*مادته الفعالة بقوة وتسكن الألم سريعا، على عكس الذى يتناوله بشكل دائم،*
*فهو يقلل من مفعول مادته الفعالة فى الجسم، فلا يكون تأثيره قويا*
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ابتعد عن تناول المسكن أكثر من مرة فى الأسبوع، وإذا تناولت المسكن مرة كل 15 يوما، 
كان ذلك وقاية لك من أضرار تراكم المسكن وتأثيره على المدى البعيد على 
الكليتين، وتكون قد أعطيت للجسم فرصة للتخلص من سمومه.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر قضائى: إصدار قانون الإرهاب عقب إقرار الدستور الجديد*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:05
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*جامعة عين شمس تعلق لافتات مكتوباً عليها "الحرم مراقب بالكاميرات "*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:19
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمن الأزهر : طلاب"الإخوان" فشلوا لليوم الثالث فى تعطيل الامتحانات*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:28
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على عدد من المشتبه فيهم بتفجير مبنى المخابرات بالشرقية*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:24
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجلس جامعة القاهرة يوافق بالإجماع على تأمين الشرطة للامتحانات*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:18
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزيرة الصحة : "المالية" اعتمدت 6 مليارات جنيه لتطبيق كادر المهن الطبية*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:38
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*باحثون أمريكيون: بكتيريا خطيرة على أسطح الكتب تسبب الإصابة بالاحتقان *
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:18
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*إهمال علاج التهابات الأذن الداخلية يؤدى للإصابة بالصمم*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:05
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*نائب رئيس الأزهر : امتحانات اليوم مرت بسلام ما عدا مناوشات "الهندسة"*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:58
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الجنح" تقضى ببراءة وزير الداخلية من تهمة عدم تنفيذ حكم قضائى*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:07
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط إخوان من خارج الجامعة بامتحانات كلية أصول الدين بأزهر المنصورة*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:26
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*ضبط طرد يحتوى نظارات تجسس عالية الجودة بجمارك المطار*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:41
*"اليوم السابع"* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق فى اتهام ضابط بتهجير 41 مواطنا من منازلهم *
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 16:51
كلف النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات استئناف الإسكندرية، بالتحقيق فى البلاغ المقدم من منظمة الصدى الدولية لحقوق الإنسان، والتى تتهم فيه الرائد ياسر القطان، ضابط شرطة بقسم محرم بك بالإسكندرية، بالتعدى على أسرة مكونة من 41 فرداً، وقيامه بتهجيرهم من منازلهم.
*"اليوم السابع"* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأعلى للطرق الصوفية: يدين هجوم حزب النصر على شيخ الأزهر*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:34
أصدرت المشيحة العامة للطرق الصوفية، برئاسة الدكتور عبد الهادى القصبى شيخ المشايخ ورئيس المجلس الأعلى, بيانًا استنكرت فيه هجوم حزب النصر على فضيلة الإمام الأكبر شيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب .
*"اليوم السابع"* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*روسيا تعلن حالة الطورائ عقب حدوث تفجيرين *
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:58
قال وزير الطوارئ الروسى فلاديمير ستيبانوف اليوم الاثنين إن الوزارة فى حالة تأهب قصوى
وتعمل موجب حالة طوارئ فى أعقاب تفجيرين أصيب فيهما 104 أشخاص فى مدينة
فولجوجراد بجنوب البلاد.
*"اليوم السابع"*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

شهدت شوارع محافظة الجيزة، هطول امطار كثيفة مساء اليوم الاثنين، وبالاخص منطقتى الدقى والعجوزة.
وكانت قد حذرت الارصاد الجوية، مساء امس، من موجه باردة تجتاح كافة انحاءالجمهورية، مناشدة المواطنين بتوخى الحذر.
*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

أطلق مجهولون النار بعد ظهر اليوم الاثنين على دورية أمنية غرب العريش.وقال مصدر أمنى، إن مسلحين يستقلون سيارة دفع رباعى أطلقوا النار من أسلحة خفيفة على مأمورية أمنية أثناء سيرها على طريق العريش القنطرة بمنطقة غرب العريش.
وأكد المصدر أنه لم يصب أحد فى عملية إطلاق النار التى أعقبها قيام قوات أمنية بتمشيط المنطقة بحثا عن الإرهابيين.


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفاجاه ظهور محسوب بلندن بمؤتمر عنوانه رابعه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*هروب محمد محسوب الى لندن و تنصيبه متحدثا رسميا باسم الاخوان فى الخارج . محمد محسوب الوزير السابق *
*و القيادى فى تحالف الشرعية المؤيد للمعزول قد هرب الى لندن بطريقة شرعية لانه غير متهم فى أى قضية *
الاثنين 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 4:48 مساء، ​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية أن يسود البلاد، غدًا الثلاثاء، طقس شتوي بارد نهارا شديد البرودة ليلًا. كما تستمر*
*تكاثر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة على شمال البلاد تكون متكاثرة يصاحبها سقوط الأمطار على*
*محافظات الوجه البحري والقاهرة حتى شمال الصعيد تكون غزيرة على السواحل الشمالية *
*وسيناء وسلاسل جبال البحر الأحمر، والرياح أغلبها شمالية غربية خفيفة إلى معتدلة. *

*وبالنسبة لحالة البحر المتوسط فتكون معتدلة إلى مضطربة وارتفاع الموج من مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار والرياح*
*شمالية غربية وحالة البحر الأحمر فتكون معتدلة وارتفاع الموج من متر إلى مترين والرياح شمالية غربية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*بيان بدرجات الحرارة المتوقعة غدًا على محافظات ومدن مصر:* ​

القاهرة 11 17 الإسكندرية 12 17 مطروح 10 17 بورسعيد 12 18 
دمياط 11 18 بلطيم 11 18 الإسماعيلية 10 17 السويس 11 17 
العريش 10 16 نخل 4 16 طابا 3 17 الطور 11 20 
مرسى علم 13 23 الغردقة 12 23 شرم الشيخ 13 24 رفح 7 17 
كاترين 3 11 سيوة 8 19 المنيا 7 19 الفيوم 9 18 
رأس سدر 11 19 أبوسمبل 11 22 وسط الدلتا 11 16 أسيوط 7 20 
سوهاج 6 20 الأقصر 8 21 أسوان 9 22 شلاتين 14 27 
حلايب 15 25 الوادى الجديد 6 24 قنا 7 22 نويبع 12 21 السلوم 9 17
*



* ​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*أثارت حقيبة فارغة الرعب بين المرضى، اليوم، في عيادة التأمين الصحي ببورسعيد. **وبفحص الحقيبة *
*تبيّن خلوها من أي مواد متفجرة وهي حقيبة فارغة داخل مستشفى المبرة بدون صاحب.*​
*الوطن*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*شهدت محافظة كفرالشيخ اليوم الاثنين سقوط أمطار غزيرة على انحاء متفرقة من محافظة كفر الشيخ، وخاصة المدن والقرى الساحلية، فيما لم تتأثر حركة الملاحة والصيد سواء بالبحر المتوسط أو بحيرة البرلس، الذى خرج صيادوها مبكراً لمزاولة نشاطهم.
أما الطرق الترابية وغير الممهدة وكالعادة تحولت لطينية، وتعذر سير السيارات عليها
*
*البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدر أمنى : هروب القيادى الإخوانى جمال حشمت وآخرين خارج البلاد*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:18
أكدت مصادر أمنية رفيعة المستوى، هروب القيادى الإخوانى محمد جمال 
حش2مت، خارج البلاد عن طريق دولة السودان.
" اليوم السابع "​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*غدًا.. الحكم فى دعوى إلزام وزارة الداخلية بـ"عودة الحرس الجامعى"*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياسر على: لم أغادر مصر ولا صحة لما يثار حول سفرى للخارج*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*القبض على مدير مكتب وزير التموين لتقاضيه رشاوى مقابل إنهاء صفقا*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 18:17
ألقت هيئة الرقابة الإدارية القبض على المقدم "وليد .ه "مدير مكتب اللواء محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين، 
لاتهامه بتقاضى رشاوى مالية مقابل منح تأشيرات لصفقات شراء قمح.
وردت معلومات إلى هيئة الرقابة الإدارية تفيد بتقاضى المتهم رشاوى بلغت 8 ملايين جنيه من أصحاب
الشركات مقابل إنهاء صفقات بيع قمح بدون علم الوزير.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأرصاد : طقس اليوم بارد نهارا شديد البرودة ليلا.. والقاهرة الصغرى 11*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 05:13
يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية أن يسود البلاد اليوم الثلاثاء طقس شتوى بارد نهارا شديد البرودة ليلا، كما يستمر تكاثر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة على شمال البلاد تكون متكاثرة يصاحبها سقوط الأمطار على محافظات الوجه البحرى والقاهرة حتى شمال الصعيد، تكون غزيرة على السواحل الشمالية وسيناء وسلاسل جبال البحر الأحمر، والرياح أغلبها شمالية غربية خفيفة إلى معتدلة.
وبالنسبة لحالة البحر المتوسط فتكون معتدلة إلى مضطربة وارتفاع الموج من مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار والرياح شمالية غربية، وحالة البحر الأحمر فتكون معتدلة وارتفاع الموج من متر إلى مترين والرياح شمالية غربية.

بيان بدرجات الحرارة المتوقعة اليوم :
*القاهرة 11 17 الإسكندرية 12 17 مطروح 10 17*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*سمير غطاس: الإخوان أرادوا تفكيك "الجيش" للبقاء 500 عام فى السلطة*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:34




 
قال سمير غطاس رئيس منتدى الشرق الأوسط للدراسات الإستراتيجية، إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين كان لديهم مصلحة فى تفكيك الجيش المصرى، حتى يضمن حكما طويل المدى فى السلطة كما قال الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى "إننا قادمين من أجل حكم البلاد لمدة 500 عام"، حيث إنهم كانوا يريدون إقامة حرس ثورى على غرار إيران. 
وأضاف غطاس خلال مقابلة تليفزيونية لبرنامج "السادة المحترمون" عبر شاشة " أون تى فى"، أن حماس جزء لا يتجزء من جماعة تنظيم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، معتبرا إياها الذراع العسكرية للجماعة. 
وأشار غطاس إلى أن جماعة الإخوان بعد وصولها إلى حكم البلاد، كتبوا على جدران قطاع غزة أن حركة حماس هى الذراع العسكرية لجماعة الإخوان.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*حماس : حريصون على العلاقة مع مصر وتجاوز المرحلة الحالية دون خسائر*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 00:36
أكد رئيس الحكومة المقالة بقطاع غزة "إسماعيل هنية"، أمس الاثنين، أنه 
حريص على تقوية العلاقة الأخوية الفلسطينية المصرية،
*" اليوم السابع "*​

*ياتري كلا.. السرايا ( الحمساويه ) بتطلع في عز الظهر كده !! *

*طب **" ماترحش تبيع الميه في حاره السقايين "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*"كمل جميلك" تشكر "شفيق" لدعمه ترشح "السيسى" للرئاسة*

وجهت حملة "كمل جميلك واختار رئيسك"، التى تطالب الفريق السيسى وزير الدفاع بالترشح للرئاسة،
الشكر للفريق أحمد شفيق على دعمه ترشيح "السيسى" لرئاسة الجمهورية وإعلاء مصلحة الوطن
*" اليوم السابع "*​*طول عمرك راجل محترم مهذب منزه .. له  خبره رجل دوله .. عسكري مدني .. ومصر فعلا محتاجاك .. أنت أو السيسي .. واللي يقول غير كده .. يحتاج مراجعه موقفه*​ 
*لأصحاب العداله العمياء وليس سواها !! *
*هوه لما يكون أنتخابات رئاسيه ثبت أنها مزوره .. وقامت بعدها ثوره .. هل الثوره من واجبها تصحح المسار ؟ ولا تهدم المسار ؟ وتعيد الكره من جديد.*
*السيسي ع العين والراس .. أصلح مسار المجلس العسكري اللي  كان  أحد أعضاؤه !! وكل الشكر والتقدير له..*
*لكن أين الحق والقانون ؟؟ *​​*فوز  السيسي  بالمقعد .. سوف  يضعه  أمام  شبهات  خارجيه .. هو  في  غني  عنها .. *
*كما  أن  تجليس  شفيق  ع الكرسي .. ضمان وحيد  لعدم  أقصاء السيسي  من  موقعه .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليورو يرتفع مقابل الدولار والين *
ارتفع اليورو أمام العملات الرئيسية اليوم الاثنين بفضل أموال حولتها البنوك الأوروبية إلى داخل المنطقة فى نهاية العام 
وبعد تصريح رئيس البنك المركزى الأوروبى الذى قال إنه لا توجد ضرورة ملحة لخفض أسعار الفائدة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الدولار يسجل 698 قرشًا فى تعاملات الثلاثاء*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:50
استقر الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى، اليوم الثلاثاء، حيث بلغ متوسط سعر صرف 
الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى 6.943 جنيه للشراء و6.9778 جنيه للبيع
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزارة البترول تنفى اعتزام الحكومة زيادة أسعار البنزين*​
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 –
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*ليتوانيا أصغر دول البلطيق تصبح الدولة الـ18 التى تستخدم عملة اليورو*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 04:24
أصبحت ليتوانيا - أصغر دول بحر البلطيق - مع مطلع العام الجديد 2014 الدولة الثامنة عشر من 
بين دول الاتحاد الأوروبى التى تستخدم العملة الأوروبية الموحدة "اليورو
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*إيه بى سى*
*إسبانيا تدين الهجوم الإرهابى فى محطة للقطار بروسيا*
أدانت إسبانيا بشدة الهجوم الإرهابى الذى استهدف محطة للقطارات فى مدينة فولجاجراد 
جنوب روسيا، والذى أسفر عن مقتل 18 شخصا وإصابة 50 آخرين
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدى،زيادة الوزن، وكبر حجم الثدي.*
يقول الدكتور نبيل مبارك أستاذ علاج الأورام كلية الطب جامعة المنوفية إنه كلما يكون حجم الثدى كبيرا ، 
كانت فرصة الإصابة بسرطان الثدى أكبر، نتيجة لوجود دهون زائدة بالثدى.
وأيضا الجواز فى سن متأخر فوق سن 30:35.
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*محمد صلاح : والدى طالبنى بالفوز على الإسرائيليين بتل أبيب*
الإثنين، 30 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:40
أكد محمد صلاح، مهاجم المنتخب الوطنى والمحترف فى صفوف بازل السويسري، أن مباراة 
فريقه أمام مكابى تل أبيب الإسرائيلى ببطولة الدورى الأوروبى مثلت له أزمة كبيرة بالفعل
*" اليوم السابع "* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*يورو نيوز : مصر تواجه تهديدا إرهابيا والعنف يمضى من سيئ إلى أسوأ*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:41
*" اليوم السابع "* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*حزب التجمع يقدم التهنئة لكنائس السويس بمناسبة عيد الميلاد*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 10:59
*" اليوم السابع "* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*"النصر الصوفى": لسنا حزبًا دينيًا ولدينا أعضاء مسيحيون*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:08
أكد المهندس محمد صلاح زايد، رئيس حزب النصر الصوفى، أن الحزب لم يتطرق فى يوم من الأيام إلى شئون الصوفية 
من قريب أو بعيد، ويقف ضد قيام الأحزاب على أساس دينى، لافتًا إلى أن الحزب به أعضاء مسيحيون، 
ومن جميع أطياف الشعب المصرى، وهو حزب سياسى، وأهدافه واضحة، ويحارب الطائفية،
وينادى بالإسلام الوسطى، الذى يقوم عليه الأزهر الشريف.
*" اليوم السابع "* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*الدعوة السلفية تسترد موقع "صوت السلف" بعد قرصنة الإخوان عليه*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:42
نجح مهندسو الدعوة السلفية، فى استرداد موقع "صوت السلف" أكبر المواقع التابعة للدعوة السلفية، 
بعد قراصنة شباب الإخوان عليه منذ 3 أيام، رداً على مواقف الدعوة وحزب النور خلال
الفترة الماضية ونقدهم لجماعة الإخوان.
*" اليوم السابع "* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير التموين: القبض على مدير مكتبى جاء لتطهير الوزارة من الفساد*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:44
أكد الدكتور محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، أن اتهام مدير مكتبه بتلقى رشوة 
هو حادث فردى، وأن عملية ضبطه تأتى فى إطار تطهير الوزارة من الفساد،
وأنه قدم كل التيسيرات اللازمة للأجهزة الرقابية
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*"المصرى الديمقراطى" يطلق مبادرة لحماية الكنائس فى أعياد الميلاد*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:56
أعلن الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، عن إطلاق مبادرة مشتركة بين شبابه وحزبى المصرين 
اﻷحرار و الوفد، لحماسة الكنائس ليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*طالب السفير محمد العرابى رئيس حزب المؤتمر ، ووزير الخارجية الأسبق،* 
دولة قطر بالاستجابة لطلب وزارة العدل بتسليم الهارب عاصم عبد الماجد لمصر لما يواجهه من اتهامات 
من شأنها التحريض على الإرهاب، مضيفاً : " تسليمكم لـ "عبد الماجد" سيكون صفحة 
جديدة مع مصر ، وعودة للتصافح مع البلدين من جديد".
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*غدا.. شيخ الأزهر يقدم التهنئة للبابا تواضروس بعيد الميلاد بالكاتدرائية *
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:00
علم "اليوم السابع" أن الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر سيزور البابا تواضروس 
الثانى بابا الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بالكاتدرائية غدا الأربعاء.​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*انفجار عبوة ناسفة على الطريق الدولى العريش ـ رفح*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:05
انفجرت عبوة ناسفة على طريق العريش ـ رفح، دون أن
تتسبب فى أى خسائر​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*محمد على بشر ينفى هروبه فى رسالة بالإنجليزية.. ويؤكد: أنا فى القاهرة*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:20
أرسل القيادى الإخوانى محمد على بشر رسالة بالإنجليزية لـ"اليوم السابع"،
أكد فيها أنه لم يهرب خارج البلاد وأنه باق بالقاهرة​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*محمد على بشر ينفى هروبه فى رسالة بالإنجليزية.. ويؤكد: أنا فى القاهرة*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:20
أرسل القيادى الإخوانى محمد على بشر رسالة بالإنجليزية لـ"اليوم 
السابع"، أكد فيها أنه لم يهرب خارج البلاد وأنه باق بالقاهرة​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: ضبطنا معظم من ارتكبوا تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 15:34​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*إحالة رئيس الاتحاد الدولى لليد لنيابة الأموال العامة*​الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:28​​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*إحالة رئيس الاتحاد الدولى لليد لنيابة الأموال العامة*​

الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:28​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*طارق* *يحيى : رفضت العمل "مساعداً" لشوقى غريب.. ونبيل "معذور"*​

الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:49​​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*البدرى يراقب لاعبى الإسماعيلى أمام الزمالك *
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:40
قرر حسام البدرى المدير الفنى للمنتخب الأوليمبى، التوجه لملعب الدفاع الجوي،
الخميس المقبل، لمتابعة مباراة الزمالك والإسماعيلى​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*البدرى يراقب لاعبى الإسماعيلى أمام الزمالك *
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 13:40
قرر حسام البدرى المدير الفنى للمنتخب الأوليمبى، التوجه لملعب الدفاع الجوي،
الخميس المقبل، لمتابعة مباراة الزمالك والإسماعيلى ​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*اللحظات الأخيرة لعبد الظاهر فى الأهلى*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:43
ودع احمد عبد الظاهر مهاجم فريق الاتحاد الليبى حاليا والأهلى سابقا القلعة الحمراء اليوم
قبل سفره الى ليبيا غدا للانضمام لصفوف فريق الاتحاد الليبى المنتقل له حديثا.​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*هنية يستبعد أن تصنف مصر حماس كـ "حركة إرهابية"*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:12
استبعد إسماعيل هنية رئيس الحكومة الفلسطينية المقالة فى قطاع غزة ونائب رئيس المكتب السياسى
لحركة المقاومة الفلسطينية حماس أن تقوم مصر بتصنيف حركته كحركة إرهابية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*توافد طلاب تجارة الأزهر على لجان الامتحانات وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 14:44​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*العثور على قنبلة غاز"سلبية" بمحطة مياه السويس بحى الأربعين*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 11:50
تلقت مديرية أمن السويس وإدارة المفرقات بالدفاع المدنى منذ قليل وجود جسم على شكل
قنبلة بمحيط محطة مياة الباسل بحى الأربعين بالسويس​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*عبور48 سفينة قناة السويس اليوم الثلاثاء بحمولة قدرها 2,8 مليون طن *
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:56
عبرت قناة السويس اليوم الثلاثاء، 48 سفينة بحمولة قدرها 2مليون، و754,6 ألف طن 
سفن بضائع صب وحاملات بترول عملاقة من الاتجاهين​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*إدارة المفرقعات : نؤمن جميع دور العبادة والمنشآت السياحية *
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 12:41
قال اللواء علاء عبد الظاهر، مدير إدارة المفرقعات بوزارة الداخلية، إن هناك حالة من
الاستنفار الأمنى بتوزيع رجال المفرقعات على جميع المنشآت السياحية
والفنادق خلال احتفالات الكريسماس.​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 ديسمبر 2013)

محاولة اقتحام   كنيسة  مارجرجس  عين شمس...واطلاق   الاسلحة الالية على المصليين  -العزل الامنين -
ارداء الشاب ايهاب 23 سنة  جريحا بطلقات نارية فى الرأس      
المصدر : *من هنا*
المصدر * من هنا *


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*البابا تواضروس : 2014 سنة طيبة ونصلى من أجل السلام والهدوء*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 03:13



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*غدا.. وزيرة البيئة تفتتح المحطة التجريبية للطاقة الشمسية بالشيخ زايد *
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 06:23



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*اليوم.. 50 ألف طبيب يدخلون إضرابًا جزئيًا عن العمل بمستشفيات الصحة*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*حبس ياسر على 15 يوماً فى واقعة إخفاء هشام قنديل*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 10:15



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*زحام مرورى بسبب اصطدام أتوبيس بكوبرى العباسية*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 10:43



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*الشبورة تتسبب فى تأخر إقلاع عدد كبير من الرحلات بمطار القاهرة*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 11:17



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*المرصد السورى : أكثر من 130 ألف قتيل خلال ثلاث سنوات من النزاع *




​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*الاتفاق على وقف القتال بين حكومة جنوب السودان والمتمردين*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*قوة عسكرية إسرائيلية تجتاز الشريط الشائك المقابل لجنوب لبنان*
 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*محكمة حيفا تقضى بالحكم 9 سنوات على إسرائيلى نصب على بنوك مصرية *​



​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*اليوم.. الأردن يتسلم رئاسة مجلس الأمن الدولى *
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 00:54



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*دبى" تطلق 450 ألف مقذوف ألعاب نارية احتفالا ببداية 2014*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 02:19
مع دقات الساعة الـ12 وبداية العام الجديد 2014، أطلقت دبى نحو450 ألف مقذوف من الألعاب النارية



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*الأردن تستقبل العام الجديد برفع أسعار المحروقات‎*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 04:53
استقبل الأردنيون عامهم الجديد بقرار اتخذته حكومتهم، برفع أسعار المشتقات النفطية، ابتداء من بعد منتصف هذه الليله



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*عضو بالنور لـ"الإخوان" : الرجل الحر لا يقبل أن تتظاهر بناته*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 03:10



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*قيادى عمالى : 1200 جنيه كحد أدنى للقطاع الخاص "خطوة إيجابية *
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 05:08



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*مصدر بالمطار: اشتباه سلبى بأحد الأجسام الغريبة بمكان انتظار السيارات*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*ميادين القاهرة تستقبل 2014 بإطلاق الشماريخ والألعاب النارية*
استقبلت ميادين القاهرة، فى الثانية عشر من صباح اليوم، عام 2014، بالألعاب النارية والصواريخ والشماريخ
فى السماء، وإطلاق أصوات السيارات، وذلك احتفالا ببدء العام


​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*أصوات انفجارات قوية بالجانب الفلسطينى تثير رعب أهالى رفح المصرية*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:09
قال شهود عيان بمدينة رفح المصرية، إن أصوات انفجارات قوية تسمع بالجانب الفلسطينى من الحدود المصرية مع قطاع غزة.
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*تفجير خط الغاز فى وسط سيناء وتوقف الإمدادات عن الأردن*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 22:47
فجر مجهولون قبل قليل خط الغاز الموصل إلى الأردن عبر سيناء

*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*توقف ضخ الغاز لمناطق الصناعات الثقيلة بعد تفجير الخط بوسط سيناء*
توقف ضخ الغاز لمنطقة الصناعات الثقيلة بوسط سيناء، عقب تفجير أنبوب الغاز المار بالمنطقة، والمغذى الرئيسى لها 
*

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*"أنصار بيت المقدس" تعلن مسئوليتها عن تفجير خط الغاز بسيناء*
الثلاثاء، 31 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:49
تبنت جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس، مسئوليتها، عن حادث تفجير خط الغاز، الذى وقع، بـ"وسط سيناء".
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*وزير السياحة : 673 ألف سائح زاروا مصر فى نوفمبر الماضى*​
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*سفير الإمارات بالقاهرة يتسلم قرار إعلان جماعة الإخوان "إرهابية"*​*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*مصادر: الأمن يدرس ملفات 13 ألف فلسطينى حصلوا على الجنسية فى عهد مرسى*​*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية : لا أتوقع موافقة قطر على تسليم عاصم عبد الماجد*​*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*إضراب جزئى للأطباء بمستشفى شبرا العام استجابة لدعوة النقابة* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 10:31
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*ذعر بين طلاب مدرستى "العصلوجى" بالشرقية بعد العثور على جسمين غريبين* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 11:07
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*" الإخوان " تطعن أمام "الإدارى " على حكم حظر أنشطتها من "الأمور المستعجلة"*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 12:15
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*شيخ الأزهر والمفتى يغادران الكاتدرائية بعد تهنئة البابا بعيد الميلاد* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 12:19
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*عميد علوم الأزهر: نسبة الحضور بالامتحانات 98% والشرطة تقوم بدورها*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 12:41
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*قوات الشرطة تدخل جامعة الزقازيق للسيطرة على شغب الإخوان*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 13:16



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*حبس مدير مكتب وزير التموين بتهمة تلقى رشوة لتسهيل منح رخصة مخبز*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 13:22



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*الخارجية : نتعامل مع تركيا بحزم ونقول لقطر للصبر حدود *
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 13:27



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*حريق هائل بمصنع للزجاج بالمنطقة الصناعية بمدينة العاشر بالشرقية*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 13:28



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*"الإطفاء" تدفع بـ 15سيارة للسيطرة على حريق مصنع زجاج بالعاشر*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 13:32



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*تأخر وصول 17 رحلة لمصر للطيران لمطار القاهرة بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 13:47



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يوافق "شفهيا" على إقامة مباراة الزمالك والإسماعيلى بـ"القاهرة"*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 13:19



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*قلة النوم تدمر خلايا المخ بصورة مشابهة لما يحدث عند الضرب على الرأس*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 12:42



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*الجوارب القطنية والمشروبات الدافئة لعلاج ضعف الدورة الدموية بالشتاء*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 09:00



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*الموز يحسن فاعلية الجهاز المناعى ويمد الجسم بالألياف الغذائية*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 02:05



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*ممارسة الرياضة تقلل فرص زيارتك للطبيب فى الكِبَر*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*النيابة ترسل جثة القبطى ضحية الاعتداء على كنيسة عين شمس للطب الشرعى*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 14:13
أمر مصطفى خطاب مدير نيابة عين شمس، بإرسال جثة القبطى ضحية اعتداءات مجهولين على 
كنيسة مارى جرجس أمس على الطب الشرعى لتشريحها وبيان سبب الوفاة.



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*جامعة القاهرة : الامتحانات تسير بشكل طبيعى ورصد 37 حالة غش*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 14:01



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان يعتدون على سيارة ترحيلات بشارع الخليفة المأمون*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 14:17




​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*"المحامين" تبدأ تطبيق الزيادات الجديدة فى الاشتراكات ومشروع العلاج*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 11:42
تبدأ النقابة العامة للمحامين، اليوم الأربعاء، الأول من يناير لعام 2014 تطبيق الزيادات الجديدة فى الاشتراكات
والرسوم ومشروع العلاج، والتى أقرتها الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة التى عقدتها النقابة فى 5 ديسمبر 2013.



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*عبد الحليم قنديل : تلقيت تهديدات بالقتل من عناصر إخوانية*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 11:21
أكد الدكتور عبد الحليم قنديل، الكاتب الصحفى والمفكر السياسى، أنه تلقى العديد من التهديدات 
بالقتل والتصفية من مصادر إخوانية، خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية.



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*ينظم نشطاء أقباط وقفة احتجاجية اليوم، الأربعاء، بدوران شبرا لإحياء ذكرى الحادث الإرهابى بكنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، وتنديدا بأحداث العنف التى قامت به جماعه الإخوان المسلمين أمس أمام كنسية مار جرجس بعين شمس.*
*وقال مايكل أرمانيوس، رئيس حركة الأقباط الأحرار والداعى للوقفة، "مطالبنا تقديم الجناة فى حادث القديسين إلى المحاكمة والتنديد بأحداث العنف أمام كنيسة عين شمس وعنف الإخوان المسلمين"*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

أثار قرار النائب العام بحبس عدد من الصحفيين بقناة الجزيرة القطرية لمدة 15 يوما "لاتهامهم باصطناع مشاهد مصورة وبثها على خلاف حقيقتها لتشويه صورة البلاد وسمعتها"، أزمة بين القناة الإعلامية من جانب والهيئة العامة للإستعلامات – المسئولة عن اعتماد مراسلى القنوات الأجنبية- من جانب آخر.
وقالت الجزيرة فى بيان سابق لها، إن قوات الأمن قبضت على 4 صحفيين يعملون فى قناتها الناطقة باللغة الإنجليزية لاتهامهم بالبث بصورة غير قانونية من جناحين بأحد الفنادق، وقال متحدث باسم القناة الإخبارية إن "الجزيرة" تطالب بالإفراج الفورى عنهم وغير المشروط عن المقبوض عليهم.
ولفتت هيئة الأستعلامات إلى أن من تم القبض عليهم ليسوا من بين مراسلى وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية المعتمدين لديها ضمن طاقم عمل قناة الجزيرة الإنجليزية، ولم يسبق حصولهم على بطاقات الاعتماد لعام 2013، وفقاً لما تنص عليه القواعد المنظمة.​



​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*تمكنت جمارك بورسعيد من ضبط كميات من السجائر المسرطنة داخل حاويتين بميناء غرب بورسعيد** على الباخرة*
*"هنجل" من الصين مساء أمس.* *وبتقنين الإجراءات وفتح الحاويات فى وجود لجنة جمركية *
*تبين **احتوائها على اصناف سجائر مقلدة ومسرطنة بلغت اعدادها 2 مليون و 120 الف سيجارة ماركات ونستون . **وقدرت الرسوم الجمركية على الحاويتين بإجمالى 18 مليون جنيه فتم التحفظ على الحاويات *
*" صدى البلد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*قطع طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرون بجامعة القاهرة الطريق بشارع مراد الرئيسى أمام كوبرى الجامعة، *
*من الجانبين، وذلك وسط حالة من الغضب بين سائقى السيارات بالشارع.*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*للمرة الأولي بمصر *
*جلسة عرفية ببني سويف تقضي بإغلاق كنيسة*
*الأحد ٢٩ ديسمبر ٢٠١٣* 
أكد احد أقباط قرية طرشوب بمركز ببا بمحافظة بني سويف أن الجلسة العرفية التي عقدت مساء اليوم لحل مشكلة اعتراض عدد من مسلمي القرية علي إقامة كاهن كنيسة مار جرجس بالقرية علي الإقامة الدائمة بالقرية اتخذت قرار مجحف وظالم حيث طلبت إغلاق الكنيسة الحالية والمقامة منذ 20 عام، وإقامة كنيسة أخري في مكان أخر وسوف نوالي نشر تفاصيل الجلسة.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*ضبط مخطط تكفيرى لاغتيال تواضروس والطيب وتفجير كنائس*
*القبض على 5 تكفيريين بينهم 3 من «بيت المقدس»*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*البابا "تواضروس" يستقبل سفيرة مصر بالفاتيكان بالكاتدرائية بالعباسية*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 18:34



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*شيخ الأزهر يعلن إطلاق قناة فضائية عالمية لمواجهة الفكر الإرهابى* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 18:34




​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*قبيلة العليقات برأس سدر تسلم 15بندقية و7 دانات و3 رشاشات للجيش الثالث* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 16:39



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*قرار جمهورى بمدّ خدمة رئيس جهاز التعبئة العامة والإحصاء لمدة عام* 
*قرار جمهورى بمد خدمة رئيس هيئة قناة السويس عامًا*
*الرئيس يستقبل "بطرس غالى" لمناقشة العديد من القضايا السياسية*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*مصادر: متهمو حادث الدقهلية اعترفوا بتفجير مؤسسات شرطية وعسكرية* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*بدء التحقيق مع رئيس قضاة الزقازيق الأسبق فى انتمائه لـ"قضاة من أجل مصر"* 
*الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - *



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*انتهاء التحقيق مع المستشار "السكرى" فى انتمائه لحركة قضاة من أجل مصر* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 17:37



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*حراسات أمنية مشددة قبل بدء العظة الأسبوعية للبابا تواضروس* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 19:01



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*يديعوت أحرونوت : يديعوت: ليبرمان رئيسا لوزراء إسرائيل مؤقتا بعد دخول نتانياهو المستشفى*
ذكرت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" الإسرائيلية أن وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلى المتطرف أفيجادور ليبرمان سيشغل منصب رئيس الوزراء مؤقتا لإدارة إسرائيل بعد دخول رئيس حكومة الاحتلال الإسرائيلى بنيامين نتانياهو صباح اليوم الأربعاء المستشفى للمرة الثانية على التوالى خلال الأسبوع الجارى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*معاريف : إسرائيل تعرض على واشنطن استبدال أراضٍ مع الفلسطينيين فى المثلث* 
 إسرائيل اقترحت على الولايات المتحدة دراسة فكرة إعطاء أراض فى منطقة المثلث إلى السلطة الفلسطينية تعويضاً عن إبقاء كتل استيطانية فى الضفة الغربية تحت سيطرة إسرائيلية فى إطار تسوية مع الفلسطينيين.​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: *
*إسرائيل تحبط تهريب شحنة "حشيش" بـ 4 ملايين شيكل من سيناء لإيلات.. *
*عدد سكان إسرائيل يصل 8 ملايين و130 ألفا..*
*الهند تصادق على شراء طائرات إسرائيلية لمراقبة حدودها مع الصين وباكستان*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*عاطل يفجر 3 قنابل بدائية داخل مكتب مباحث قسم أول شبرا الخيمة*
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 22:49​



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*موقع إسرائيلى: شارون ينتظر الموت وعائلته ترفض رفع الأجهزة عنه *

الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 21:41



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*البابا يوقف عظته الأسبوعين المقبلين بسبب الاستفتاء وعيد الميلاد* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 20:02​ 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*المرأة أكثر نضجا من الرجل فى العلاقات الاجتماعية* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 15:01



​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*250 ألف دولار تحسم انتقال عبد الملك للشعب الإماراتى*

الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 22:14
دخلت مفاوضات أحمد عيد عبد الملك، مهاجم الزمالك السابق، مراحلها النهائية مع نادى الشعب الإماراتى، رغم وجود مفاوضات مع أكثر من ناد


​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

*أحداث"المجزرة" تطارد قمة الزمالك والدراويش بعد مرور 700 يوم* 
الأربعاء، 1 يناير 2014 - 22:08
يحل الإسماعيلى ضيفاً فى تمام الخامسة مساء غد الخميس على نظيره الزمالك، فى الجولة الـ"3" من منافسات الدورى الممتاز، باستاد القاهرة الدولى



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*توقعت عالمة فلكية مصرية، أن عام 2014 الجديد سيشهد تطورات عالمية كبيرة، قد تؤدي إلى تغيير خريطة العالم.*

*وذكرت أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، لن يكون الرئيس القادم لمصر، على حد زعمها**.*
*والدستور الجديد سيتم الموافقة عليه بنسبة كبيرة، لن تقل عن 68 في المائة*
*كما تنبأت بأن يتم إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية أولاً قبل البرلمانية.*
 
*عالمة الفلك جوي عياد،** تنبأت في مارس بأن نظام الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، *
*سيسقط في 30 يونيو،**كما تنبأت بسقوط ثلوج على مصر**.*
 
*وبالنسبة للرئيس القادم لمصر، أكدت عياد، أن وزير الدفاع الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي، لن يترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية،*
*ولن يكون الرئيس القادم لمصر، إلا أنها قالت إنه سيكون "الحاكم المستقبلي" لمصر، دون أن يتولى أي منصب رئاسي**.*

*وأشارت أن السيسي سيكون مثل "جيفارا"، حيث تُرفع صوره ويتردد اسمه في العديد من الدول، *
*وأن شعبيته ستفوق شعبية الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر**.*

*كما ذكرت أن كلاً من أحمد شفيق رئيس مجلس الوزراء الأسبق، وعمرو موسى رئيس لجنة الـ50 لتعديل الدستور،*
*سيكون لهما دور في "نهضة مصر"، من خلال رؤية أو برنامج ما، لم تحدد طبيعته**.*
*وتابعت عياد، أن العام 2014 سيشهد اكتشاف سلاح جديد في مصر، يفوق في قوته السلاح النووي.* 
*" فيتو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*وزير التموين : لا نية لزيادة سعر رغيف الخبز عن 5 قروش*

*" الوطــــــــن "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*" أوكار المخدرات " تهدد جامعة الزقازيق.. *
*كلية التربية الرياضية بنات «مأوى العلاقات الجنسية».. *
*«الحقن» داخل تجارة وآداب.. *
*طلاب الدبلومات «متحرشون».. وانتشار الأفلام الإباحية*

*الخميس 02/يناير/2014 – 05:37 ص*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*حجز اثنين من الإخوان لاتهامهما بقتل قبطى وإصابة 5 بكنيسة بعين شمس*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*"العليا للانتخابات": 15 ألف قاضٍ للإشراف على استفتاء الدستور الجديد*​

الخميس، 2 يناير 2014



​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*وزير التموين: مخزون القمح يكفى حتى أول أبريل المقبل*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 02:26
أكد الدكتور محمد أبو شادى، وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، أن مخزون القمح يكفى احتياجات الخبز 
البلدى المدعم حتى الأسبوع الأول من شهر أبريل المقبل



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*.. مأمور العقرب من غرفة الزجاج : مَن يقترب منّا يُلدغ فيموت*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 03:58
قال مأمور سجن العقرب، إن غرف الزيارة الزجاجية أنشئت لإحكام السيطرة على سجناء نظام الإخوان



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان يهددون باقتحام ميدان التحرير غداً الجمعة*​
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014



​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*حسام عيسى : إذا أصابنا مكروه بـ"الأعلى للجامعات" جابر نصار هو المسئول*

الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 15:38
قال الدكتور حسام عيسى، نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ووزير التعليم العالى، إن كل أعضاء المجلس الأعلى 
للجامعات، فى حماية الدكتور جابر نصار، رئيس جامعة القاهرة، لأن مبنى المجلس داخل جامعة القاهرة.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*لجنة إدارة أموال الإخوان تتحفظ على أموال باكينام الشرقاوى وعزة الجرف*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 15:15
قررت اللجنة الوزارية لحصر وإدارة أموال الإخوان، برئاسة المستشار عزت خميس، مساعد أول ووزير العدل، 
التحفظ على أموال وممتلكات الدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوى المستشار السياسى للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*نقل تحقيقات خلية المنصورة الإرهابية لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا* 
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 15:12



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*نقل تحقيقات خلية المنصورة الإرهابية لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 15:12



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*تعيين ياسر رزق رئيساً لمجلس إدارة الأخبار والسيد النجار للأهرام*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 14:49
أعلن المجلس الأعلى للصحافة رسميا أسماء رؤساء مجالس إدارات الصحف القومية , وهم كالتالى:
أحمد السيد النجار للأهرام، وياسر رزق للأخبار، وجلاء جاب الله لؤسسة دار التحرير، وعلاء حيدر لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، وغالى محمد لدار الهلال، والسيد هلال للقومية للتوزيع، وعبد الصادق شوربجى روزاليوسف وحسن أبو طالب لدار المعارف.​



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*انفجار عبوة ناسفة على طريق مدرعة بمدينة الشيخ زويد دون أن تصيبها* 
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 13:41
انفجرت قبل قليل عبوة ناسفة على طريق مدرعة أثناء سيرها بمدينة الشيخ زويد



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*وزير الداخلية: نجل قيادى إخوانى شارك فى تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية* 
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 13:37



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*الطب الشرعى : وفاة ضحية "كنيسة عين شمس" بطلق خرطوش فى الجبهة*

الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 12:57
انتهت مشرحة زينهم من تشريح جثة القبطى إيهاب غطاس تضروس، الذى يبلغ من العمر 22 سنة، مساء أمس الأربعاء، والذى توفى فى أحداث العنف التى شهدها كنيسة مارجرجس بعين شمس فى اشتباكات بين جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية وعدد من الأقباط وقوات الأمن.​



​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*دراسة طبية : الإفراط فى تناول اللحوم الحمراء يسبب الأرق*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 15:53​



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*السجائر والكحوليات والترامادول تعجل بوفاة مدمنيها* 
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 15:35



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*منح الدكتور مجدى يعقوب وسام الاستحقاق لـ2014 من الملكة إليزابيث*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 19:02
صرحت أنيسة عصام حسونة المدير التنفيذى لمؤسسة الدكتور مجدى يعقوب، أنه قد تم بالأمس
منح الدكتور مجدى يعقوب وسام الاستحقاق من قبل ملكة بريطانيا – الملكة إليزابيث الثانية - 
وذلك تقديراً لما قدمه الدكتور يعقوب من إسهامات وإنجازات عديدة فى مجال جراحة 
وزراعة القلب


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*باحثون: النوم يحمى خلايا المخ العصبية من التحلل*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 14:39
أفادت دراسة سويدية حديثة، بأن النوم يحمى المخ ويحافظ على 
صحة الخلايا العصبية فى الدماغ.​



​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*علاج جديد ومذهل لسرطان الثدى ذو فاعلية 75%*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 14:11
نتائج جديدة ومثيرة للغاية، كشف عنها مؤخراً فريق من العلماء بجامعة هارفارد الأمريكية، إحدى أعرق وأشهر الجامعات فى العالم، بشأن تطوير عقار جديد، ما زال فى طور التجارب المعملية، لعلاج سرطان الثدى، أحد أكثر أنواع الأورام شيوعاً بين السيدات، ويصيب مئات الآلاف سنوياً حول العالم. 
ويوجد العقار الجديد فى صورة حقن يحصل عليها المرضى عبر الحقن الوريدى، كل 6 شهور، وذلك لعلاج الإصابات المبكرة بسرطان القنوات الموضعى، الذى يصيب الثدى " ductal carcinoma in situ"، والذى يتطور لدى 50% من المصابين به إلى سرطان كامل.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*العلاج الكيميائى قبل إزالة الورم مفيد لمرضى سرطان المرىء *
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 11:07
كشفت دراسة حديثة، قام بها باحثون من جامعة ساوث هامبتون الأمريكية، أن استخدام العلاج الكيميائى
 قبل الجراحة لإزالة الورم، قد يستفيد به أكثر المرضى الذين يعانون من سرطان المرىء​



​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*أدوية جديدة تعالج مرضى السكر تقلل من مقاومة الأنسولين وتحفظ البنكرياس*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 08:00​



​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*طبيب: التهتهة بالكلام تعكس عدم الثقة بالنفس *
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 07:24​



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*وزير التموين: نحن أول شعب يحاكم رئيسين فى وقت واحد*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 12:13
وصف الدكتور محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية 
الشعب المصرى بشعب المعجزات.


 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*التحفظ على أسهم خيرت الشاطر فى 15 شركة له مع غزلان ومالك وندا* 
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 19:16



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*رئيس المترو: انتظام حركة الخط الأول بعد رفع جثة شاب الزهراء* 
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 18:47
أعلن المهندس عبد الله فوزى، رئيس شركة المترو، عن انتظام حركة قطارات الخط الأول وعودتها لطبيعتها
بعد رفع جثة الشاب الذى سقط من أعلى كوبرى محطة الزهراء أمام أحد القطارات



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*الإسماعيلى يذبح الزمالك بهدف فى قمة "ولاد العم"*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 19:22
نجح الإسماعيلى فى الفوز على الزمالك بهدف نظيف فى لقاء القمة، الذى جمعهما مساء 
اليوم في استاد القاهرة، ضمن مباريات الجولة الثالثة للدورى الممتاز.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*السلاح يفاضل بين الشمس واستاد القاهرة لاستضافة البطولة الإفريقية*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 19:19
يفاضل مسئولو اتحاد السلاح، برئاسة تامر زين العابدين، بين صالتى الشمس واستاد القاهرة 
لاستضافة منافسات البطولة الإفريقية، المقرر إقامتها فى مصر .


​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*وزير الصحة اللبنانى: لا هدف محدد من انفجار الضاحية الجنوبية*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 -​



​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*حماس ترفض توريط الفلسطينيين فى أزمة لبنان والتحريض الإعلامى ضدهم*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 19:01
أكد ممثل حركة حماس بلبنان على بركة أن الفلسطينيين فى لبنان لن يكونوا إلا عامل استقرار فى البلاد 
ويرفضون توريطهم فى الأزمة اللبنانية الداخلية ويرفضون أن تستخدم المخيمات الفلسطينية
لضرب السلم الأهلى فى لبنان.


 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*الجيش اللبنانى: انفجار ضاحية بيروت ناجم عن متفجرات بزنة 20 كيلوجراما* 
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 20:08
أعلن الجيش اللبنانى أن الانفجار الذى وقع فى حارة حريك بضاحية بيروت الجنوبية ناجم عن كمية من 
المتفجرات زنة نحو 20 كليوجراما داخل سيارة رباعية الدفع .


 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يناير 2014)

*فتح ميناء رفح البرى استثنائيا لعبور وفد إيطالى*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 20:29
تم فتح ميناء رفح البرى اليوم الخميس استثنائيا لعبور وفد إيطالى فى 
طريقه إلى قطاع غزة.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*القومية للأنفاق :  تجريب تشغيل مترو العباسية مصر الجديدة بداية فبراير*
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 01:39
قال اللواء إسماعيل النجدى رئيس الهيئة القومية للأنفاق إنه سيتم بدء تجارب تشغيل المرحلة الثانية من 
الخط الثالث لمترو الأنفاق، التى تمتد من العباسية حتى محطة الأهرام بمصر الجديد


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*وزير البحث العلمى : الدستور الجديد يقدم لنا 4 أضعاف الميزانية القديمة*
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 01:56​



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*وزير الرى :  مصر تمر بمرحلة فقر مائى.. ونتفاوض مع إثيوبيا من موقع قوة*
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 02:10​



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

أنطلقت  الآن  الميكروفونات المزعجه
وتبعتها  نباحات  وعواءات​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*مصدر بـ"الداخلية" : نجلة قائد قوات العمليات الخاصة لم تتعرض للاختطاف*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 21:35
نفى مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، ما تردد على بعض المواقع الإخبارية حول تعرض نجلة 
اللواء مدحت المنشاوى، قائد قوات العمليات الخاصة بالأمن المركزى للاختطاف


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الزنجبيل يقوى المناعة ويطرد الغازات *
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 23:09
قد يغفل الكثير منا فوائد الزنجبيل وفائدته فى علاج عدد من الأمراض التى يقابلها الجسم، والتى توضحها 
الدكتورة بسنت عزت استشارى أمراض المناعة قائلة للجنزبيل فوائد متعددة فهو مفيد فى منع الغثيان والقىء،


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*المصرية للاتصالات تتيح التعرف على البيانات الانتخابية عبر 140 دليل*​




​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الزمالك يعاقب شيكابالا على ودية مكة ودرويش يطالبه الاقتداء برونالدو *
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 03:19
زادت مشاركة محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" نجم الزمالك ضمن نجوم العالم الإسلامى الذى واجه 
منتخب السعودية الاثنين الماضى بمكة من حالة الغضب عليه داخل مجلس إدارة الزمالك، 
لدرجة أن المجلس الأبيض قرر أن يضم الواقعة إلى سلسلة المخالفات، وبالتالى 
العقوبات الموقعة على نجم الفريق وصانع ألعابه منذ انقطاعه عن المران.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*صحفى بـ"التليجراف" يعلن انتقال محمد صلاح إلى ليفربول رسميا*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 22:58



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*محلل كرة القدم الأمريكية يستغرق فى النوم على الهواء* 
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 22:40
استغرق أحد محللى القنوات الأجنبية فى نوبة نوم خلال تحليله لمباريات الدورى 
الأمريكى لكرة القدم للقناة الأمريكية “NFL” على الهواء.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*كايزر سلاوترن يراقب محمد "إبراهيم وعمر" برعاية "رمزى"*
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 05:48
يترقب ثنائى الزمالك عمر جابر ومحمد إبراهيم دخول نادى كايزر سلاترون 
الألمانى فى مفاوضات لضمهما فى فترة الانتقالات الشتوية الحالية.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*إعلان حالة الطوارئ فى ولايتى نيويورك ونيوجيرزى بسبب عاصفة ثلجية*
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 04:10
أعلن حاكما نيويورك ونيوجيرزى حالة الطوارئ فى الولايتين، وحثا السكان على البقاء فى منازلهم.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*انتهاء اجتماع استمر 4 ساعات بين كيرى ونتانياهو بالقدس*
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 04:15
قالت الإذاعة الإسرائيلية فى وقت متأخر من مساء أمس الخميس، إن "رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى
بنيامين نتانياهو ووزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*بيريز: إسرائيل بصدد اتخاذ قرارات مصيرية لأجل السلام مع الفلسطينيين*
الخميس، 2 يناير 2014 - 21:59
قال الرئيس الإسرائيلى شيمون بيريز، إننا نقترب من ساعة الحسم لاتخاذ قرارات 
مصيرية بشأن عملية السلام مع الجانب الفلسطينى


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*هل الألوان تؤثر على مزاجك ؟* ​ 
*الأبيض *: - نجد إن لذلك اللون تأثير قوي في إدخال مشاعر الهدوء و السلام و الطمئنية على الأشخاص
*الأسود* : فهو يعطي شعور بالهيبة و الرهبة 
*النيلي *: يعمل على انعاش حالة التأمل لدي الفرد و العصف الذهي فمثلا إن كنت في اجتماع عمل أو اثناء وقت مذاكرة و ركزت قليلاً على لون نيلي سيساعك ذلك على التأمل و التفكير و كذلك الإبداع 
*الأزرق *: يعمي على السيطرة على العواطف و المشاعر و كذا خلق إحساس بالقوة والاستقرار النفسي و المعنوي ، وإنه يعتبر مهدئ للأشخاص زائدي العصبية
*الأخضر* : يعتبر ذلك اللون الحياة فهو من أكثر الألوان التي تهدئ النفس و تدخل الأمل علي الفرد فهو دائما مرتبط بالأماكن الواسعه و الخضرة والنباتات ولذلك له حفظ في ذاكرة الإنسان بإنه يرتبط بالحياة و الأقبال عليها ولذلك هو مفيد لمن يعانو من الأكتئاب
*الأصفر* : يرتبط اللون الأصفر مع أشعة الشمس فهو يعمل على زيادة مشاعر الفرح و الفكر و السعادة ، كما إنه يثير روح البهجة كما إنه ينشط المخ و يقوي العقل
*البرتقالي* : يحفز على النشاط العقلي و يدخل شعور الحماس على الفرد و كذا الإبداع والسعادة . و أيضًا يفيد في علاج الاكتئاب وهو منشط عام، و مضاد للإحساس بالـ : الهبوط، الفتور، النعاس ، الاضطهاد، اليأس، مقوي للقلب ، الاضطرابات العصبية ، التهابات العينين مثل التهابات القرنية ، مقوي للقلب ومنشط عام يعتبر من أحسن الألوان لفتح الشهية 
*الأحمر* : يساعد ذلك اللون في التخلص من الخمول والكسل والإحساس الدائم بالإعياء والإجهاد والميل للنومفترات طويلة أى إنه بشكل كام يعتبر لون محفز للجسم و منشط ويزيد معدل ضربات القلب والنشاط الموحي للمخ ومعدل التنفس 
*البنفسجي* : يعتبر مهدئ بوجة عام للأمراض العصبية والنفسية .
*الوردي :* له تأثير ملطف على الجسم حيث يقوم بإرخاء العضلات، وقد وجد أنه مهدئ للعدوانيين والذين يميلون للعنف فعادة ما يستخدم في السجون والمستشفيات ومراكز الأبحاث ومراكز علاج الإدمان وهو لون مناسب لغرف النوم حيث انه يصنع جواً رومانسياُ.​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*اعترفت خدمة الاتصال المرئى عبر الإنترنت (سكايب) أمس الخميس، بأنها تعرضت لاختراق.. *
*لكنها قالت إن بيانات المستخدمين لم تتضرر، وذلك بعد يوم على إعلان الجيش السورى *
*الإلكترونى، أنه تسلل إلى حسابات سكايب على مواقع للتواصل الاجتماعى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*قوات الجيش تؤمن ميدان مصطفى محمود تحسباً لتظاهرات الإخوان*​



​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*تكثيف أمنى بمحيط "الاتحادية" تحسباً لتظاهرات الإخوان*
 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*استنفار أمنى بشمال سيناء بعد سقوط قتيلين بطلقات نارية مجهولة*

 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*مباحث تنفيذ الأحكام تنجح فى تنفيذ 11 ألفا و127 حكما قضائيا فى 24 ساعة*​



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*إصابة 4 جنود بعد انفجار عبوة ناسفة بمدرعة شرطة على طريق الشيخ زويد*​



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*مسيرة الإخوان تنطلق من أمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين بالعمرانية*​



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*عناصر الإخوان الإرهابية يطلقون الخرطوش تجاه قوات الأمن بالزيتون*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يتقدم أمام مسجد العزيز بالله بالزيتون لفض مسيرة الإخوان*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن وإخوان الأزهر لمنعهم من الخروج بمسيرة للتحرير*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى، منذ قليل، القبض على عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية*
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 14:02​




​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لتفريق مسيرة للإخوان بشارع مصطفى النحاس* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 13:56
أطلقت منذ قليل، قوات الأمن المركزى قنابل الغاز المسيّل للدموع، على 
أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الشرطة تفرق مسيرة إخوانية حاولت قطع الطريق أمام المحكمة الدستورية* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*انطلاق مسيرة لطالبات الإخوان من شارع الطيران إلى "رابعة العدوية"* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 14:21



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يفض مسيرة لـ"الإخوان" بسوهاج ويلقى القبض على بعض عناصرها* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 14:16



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تكثف من تواجدها أمام مسجد الريان بالمعادى* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 13:57



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*أضرام النيران في أشجار بجوار مستشفي المعادي العسكري*​ 
*ON TV*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*أغلاق  جميع  المداخل  والمخارج  لميدان  التحرير  ورابعه*

*ON TV*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

التعدي  علي  أتوبيسين  من  مظاهرات  الأخوان بالأسكندريه
و  ألقاء  الزيت  والبنزين علي  الطريق

أون  تي في​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> *الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز لتفريق مسيرة للإخوان بشارع مصطفى النحاس*
> الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 13:56
> أطلقت منذ قليل، قوات الأمن المركزى قنابل الغاز المسيّل للدموع، على
> أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية
> ...


*أتعمييييييييييييييييينا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

ألقاء  القبض  علي  25  من  المتظاهرين  بالأسكندريه

*أون  تي  في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتعمييييييييييييييييينا*​


 
*ألف  سلامه عليك*

* بس  خلينا  نستحمل  شويه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يتجمعون فى ميدان النعام للخروج فى مسيرة لألف مسكن*
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 14:44​ 


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*مظاهرات الأخوان بدأت بأطلاق الآلي والخرطوش في مظاهرات  ميدان  المسله  بالفيوم*
*وهناك أنباء عن سقوط قتلي*​ 
*أون تي في*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> *ألف  سلامه عليك*
> * بس  خلينا  نستحمل  شويه*​


*مستحملين
بس الشرطة أية يا بنى ....وحوش بجد
أكلوهم الطريحة اللى هى ... ربع ساعة كانوا بيجروا زى الفيران
لكن للأسف عيال فى سن أعدادى وثانوي 
وفى وسطهم شوية بلطجية ... حاجة تحزن
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*في  السادس  من  أكتوبر .. مسيرات  من  مسجد  الحصري*
*من حوالي 1000  متظاهر .. وتم  التعامل  معهم  من  قبل  قوات  الأمن*
*وتم  أشعال  النيران  بأطارات  السيارات  في  الشوارع  وأطلاق  قنابل*
*الغاز .. وتم  تفريق  المظاهره  للشوارع  الجانبيه.*

*أون  تي في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مستحملين*
> *بس الشرطة أية يا بنى ....وحوش بجد*
> *أكلوهم الطريحة اللى هى ... ربع ساعة كانوا بيجروا زى الفيران*
> *لكن للأسف عيال فى سن أعدادى وثانوي *
> *وفى وسطهم شوية بلطجية ... حاجة تحزن*​


خللي  بالك العيال  محتاجه  فلوس  لزوم  الكيف
وده  السبب  الرئيسي في  المظاهرات  دي. 

  عموما  الطريحه  دي  أخبار  مفرحه  ..  وياريتهم  كانوا  بيعملوا  كده  من  زمان .. مش  من  زي  وومان ..  دلوقتي​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يتجمعون فى ميدان النعام للخروج فى مسيرة لألف مسكن* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 14:44



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى شارع الهرم*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*مصدر أمنى: الإخوان يحطمون السيارات ويعتدون على أتوبيس بمدينة نصر*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 14:53



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يطلق الغاز على مسيرة إخوانية أعلى كوبرى "عرابى" بالمهندسين*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 14:55



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يشعلون إطارات السيارات أعلى كوبرى "أحمد عرابى"*
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 14:57



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يكثف إطلاق قنابل الغاز على الإخوان فى الحى الثانى بـ6أكتوبر* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:00



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*اشتباكات بين الإخوان والأمن بــ"دائرى المنيب" والشرطة تطلق الغاز* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:01



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*وصول مسيرة لطالبات إخوان "الأزهر" بالقرب من "رابعة العدوية"*
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:02



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*"الإخوان" يشعلون النار بـ"زراعة الأزهر".. و"الإطفاء" تسيطر على الحريق* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:04



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*"الإخوان" بالمطرية يتجهون لـ"الألف مسكن" بهتاف "مفيش سلمية مع الداخلية"* 
*الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:07*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الأمن ينجح فى فض مسيرة للإخوان أسفل كوبرى أحمد عرابى بالمهندسين* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:12



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*"الإخوان" يقطعون شوارع الحى الثانى بـ6 أكتوبر لمنع وصول الأمن لهم* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:17



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يشعلون النيران فى عدد من السيارات بالمعادى ووقوع إصابات* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:25



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تغلق شارع جسر السويس تحسباً لتظاهرات الإخوان* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:19



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والإخوان أسفل كوبرى أحمد عرابى* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:30



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن والإخوان الإرهابية أمام مسجد الحصرى بأكتوبر* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 14:55



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*قتيلين من الأخوان في مظاهرات بالأسماعيليه*​ 
*أون تي في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*أشتباكات  بشارع  السودان  بالجيزه*
*بعد  أن  أشعل  المتظاهرين  النار بالأطارات  في الشوارع*

*أون  تي  في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*تبادل إطلاق الأعيرة النارية بين الإخوان وقوات الأمن بـ"الحلمية"* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:43



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 23 متهمًا من الإخوان فى اشتباكات العاصمة* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:48
ألقى رجال الشرطة بمديرية أمن القاهرة، القبض على 23 متهمًا من 
أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية.



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*إصابة ضابط شرطة بطلق خرطوش فى رأسه باشتباكات الأمن والإخوان بالحلمية*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:46


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*تم ألقاء  القبض علي  122  من  المتظاهرين  اليوم *
*يحملون  المولوتوف  والخرطوش  بجميع  المحافظات*

*أون  تي  في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يقتلون مواطن برصاصتين أثناء الاشتباك مع الشرطة بألف مسكن* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 16:33



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

أشتباكات حاده  بين  الأمن  والأخوان  أسفل  الكوبري الدائري  بالمريوطيه

*أون  تي  في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يعثر على جثة مواطن بجانب مسجد لقى مصرعه باشتباكات الحلمية*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 17:15


​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*عناصر الإخوان يستولون على محطة وقود بشارع جسر السويس* 
الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 17:15



​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*حصيله اليوم حتي الآن 7 حالات وفاه و 42 مصابا.*
*3 وفاه بالقاهره وواحده في كل من الأسكندريه  والأسماعيليه و 2 بالفيوم*​ 
*أون تي في*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تنجح فى السيطرة على محيط كوبرى أحمد عرابى*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 17:30

​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والإخوان أعلى كوبرى الدائرى بالهرم*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 17:33​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الصحة: 14 قتيلا و62 مصابا حصيلة عنف الإخوان أمس بالمحافظات*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 09:45
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 15 من عناصر الإخوان لتورطهم فى أعمال عنف أمس بالإسماعيلية*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 09:35​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*حبس 3 عناصر إخوانية بالسويس 15 يوما بتهمة التحريض على العنف*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 09:33​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*مدير مرور الجيزة: ضبطنا مليون و239 ألف مخالفة مرورية خلال عام 2013*

*السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 08:37*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*وزير الرى يتوجه إلى الخرطوم لحضور اجتماع آليات التفاهم حول سد النهضة*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 07:56​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*"المصريين الأحرار" ينظم اليوم مؤتمراً بالمنيا للتوعية بمواد الدستور*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 07:14​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*نشطاء يدعون لحضور الحكم غداً على علاء عبد الفتاح بقضية حرق مقر"شفيق"*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 06:53
دعا نشطاء لحضور جلسة النطق بالحكم، على علاء عبد الفتاح ومنى سيف وآخرون، فى قضية حرق 
وإتلاف مقر حملة شفيق الانتحابية، يوم الأحد ٥ يناير، بدار القضاء العالي​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 3 قنابل يدوية فى شمال سيناء بعد بلاغ من الأهالى*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 07:47
ضبطت قوات الشرطة بشمال سيناء اليوم 3 قنابل يدوية بالعريش، بعد أن
 قام الأهالى بالإبلاغ عنها​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*8 محامين أجانب يحضرون محاكمة مرسى ويلتقون جهات رسمية وأسر قتلى*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 04:28​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الحكومة تمنح "شلاتين" حق التنقيب عن الذهب بـ5 مناطق فى البحر الأحمر*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*اكتشاف مقبرة فرعونية بالأقصر يعود تاريخها إلى أكثر من 3 آلاف عام*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 03:49
أعلن وزير الآثار المصرى، محمد إبراهيم، عن اكتشاف مقبرة أثرية جديدة بالبر الغربى بمدينة الأقصر، 
جنوبى مصر، يرجع تاريخها إلى أكثر من 3 آلاف عام​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*وحيد عبد المجيد: "الجنائية الدولية" غير مختصة بالنظر فى عزل مرسى*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 02:55
قال الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد نائب مدير مركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية والإستراتيجية، إن إقامة جماعة الإخوان 
لدعاوى قضائية أمام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لمحاسبة قيادات بالدولة لا جدوى له، ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*مدرس بالمنوفية يوثق انفصاله عن الإخوان فى محضر رسمى بقسم شرطة *

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 00:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*هيكل :  أمريكا وثقت فى الإخوان بعد تعاونها معهم بأفغانستان*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 23:33
قال الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، إن السعودية فتحت أبوابها للعناصر الإسلامية والإخوان فى الستينات بعهد 
ألا يتدخلوا فى السياسة السعودية، مضيفاً أن المملكة استضافت 3 مرشدين من الإخوان​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*هيكل: التنبؤ بالمستقبل مسألة فى منتهى الصعوبة*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 22:37
قال الكاتب الصحفى الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل إن التنبؤ بالمستقبل مسألة فى منتهى الصعوبة،
 مضيفا أننا فى نهاية عام 2013 وصلنا إلى حالة من الفوضى لها أسباب حقيقية فى التاريخ.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*رئيس الموساد السابق: القضاء على حركة حماس ليس فى مصلحة إسرائيل*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان ألقوا المولوتوف على نقطة شرطة المندرة بالإسكندرية بالأمس*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الصحة : افتتاح 8 مستشفيات خلال يناير الجارى*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 10:33​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*جامعة الأزهر: الطلاب ملتزمون والامتحانات منتظمة بعد وضع نظام محكم*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 10:24​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*"الداخلية" :  القبض على 48 إخوانياً متهمين بالاعتداء على أقسام الشرطة بالأمس*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 10:26​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*التحالف الداعم للإخوان يدعو أنصاره للتظاهر حتى يوم محاكمة مرسى*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 10:06​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*أيمن نور: لم أتخل عن جنسيتى المصرية وسأقاضى ناشر الخبر*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 06:39​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الهلباوى :  لا أنتمى لـ"الإخوان المنشقون" ودورى استشارى فقط*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 06:24​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*إخوانى منشق: إرهاب الجماعة لن يتوقف إلا بعد الانتخابات الرئاسية*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 06:13
قال سامح عيد القيادى الإخوانى المنشق إن دعوات الإخوان للتظاهر يوم 
محاكمة الدكتور محمد مرسى ستكون ضعيفة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*"الخارجية القطرية": الحوار بين جميع الأطراف سيحل الأزمة بمصر*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 00:53
دعت الخارجة القطرية، القوى السياسية بمصر إلى حوار لحل الأزمة المصرية، التى 
تعقدت مؤخراً، وأدت إلى المصادمات والاشتباكات الأخيرة​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

* القبض على 12 من عناصر الإخوان بالبحيرة *

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*هيكل :  بصمات الإخوان موجودة فى كل الحوادث الإرهابية الأخيرة*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*"تمرد غزة" تطالب الجامعة العربية بإدراج "حماس" كمؤسسة إرهابية*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 22:58​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*إحباط محاولة هجرة غير شرعية لـ69 شخصا من جنسيات مختلفة بالبحيرة *

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 10:27
تمكن ضباط مخابرات حرس الحدود بأبوقير صباح اليوم من ضبط عدد "69" 
فرداً جنسيات مختلفة من بينهم 30 سوريا، 23 فلسطينيا​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

نجحت مديرية الزراعة بشمال سيناء فى زراعة الطماطم السلكية فى 6 صوب زراعية قدمتها القوات المسلحة لأبناء سيناء.
وقال المهندس عاطف مطر وكيل وزارة الزراعة بشمال سيناء، إنه تمت الزراعة بصوب بمزارع المديرية كفكرة إرشادية للتجربة، ونجحت بشكل تام، وتم زراعة 7200 شتلة طماطم هى الآن فى مرحلة الإنتاج الأولى،
وأضاف "مطر"، أن هذا النوع من الطماطم يتميز بإنتاج أوفر وجودة أعلى وسعر إنتاجة مضاعف فى السوق، وهو ما سيساعد فى إدخال أنواع جديدة من الزراعات بالمحافظة.


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*إدانة لإحراق مكتبة رجل دين مسيحى بطرابلس بعد شائعات عن إساءته للإسلام*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 11:04​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الأردن تؤكد انخفاض أعداد السوريين المتسللين بطريقة غير شرعية*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 06:25​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*إحراق مكتبة كبيرة يملكها كاهن أرثوذكسى فى طرابلس شمال لبنان*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 04:49
أحرق مجهولون، مساء أمس الجمعة، مكتبة قديمة كبيرة يملكها كاهن أرثوذكسى فى مدينة طرابلس شمال لبنان، 
وذلك إثر شائعات اتهمته بنشر كتابات مسيئة للإسلام تبين لاحقاً ألا علاقة له بها، وفق ما أفاد
 مصدر قريب من الأجهزة الأمنية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*هزة أرضية بقوة 3.4 درجة تضرب مدينة ميدلت المغربية*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 00:19​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*طائرة استطلاع إسرائيلية تخترق الأجواء اللبنانية*

واصل الطيران الحربى الإسرائيلى أمس انتهاكاته للأجواء اللبنانية​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*رغم العنف والاغتيالات.. تونس تستقبل أكثر من ستة ملايين سائح عام 2013 *

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 07:15
حققت تونس نموا بنسبة 3ر5% فى عدد السياح الوافدين إليها العام الماضى مقارنة بسنة 2012 فيما 
ارتفعت العائدات بنسبة 2% مقارنة بنفس الفتره  من  العام  السابق​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الأسعار الاسترشادية للخضر والفاكهة من غد السبت حتى الجمعة القادمة*

*وضعت لجنة الأسعار للخضر والفاكهة التى انعقدت بوزارة التموين الأسعار الاسترشادية، وهى ملزمة للتجار من غد السبت وحتى يوم الجمعة القادمة، وهى خاصة بمحافظات القاهرة الكبرى .
 سعر كيلو الطماطم من جنيه إلى 2 جنيه وكيلو البطاطس من 2.5 جنيه إلي 3.5 جنيه، والبصل الأحمر من 3 جنيهات إلى 3.5 جنيه والبصل الذهبى الأصفر من 3 جنيهات إلى 3 جنيهات و75 قرشًا، والكوسة من 3 جنيهات إلى 4 جنيهات، والفاصوليا من جنيه ونصف إلى 2 جنيه ونصف والبسلة من 4 جنيهات إلى 4 جنيهات ونصف والسبانخ 2 جنيه والباذنجان الرومي من 2جنيه إلى 2 جنيه ونصف والباذنجان العروس من 2 جنيه إلى 3 جنيهات والباذنجان الأبيض من 2 جنيه إلى 3 جنيهات والجزر الأصفر بدون عروش من جنيه إلي جنيه و75 قرشًا .

كما يتراوح سعر الخيار الصوب من3 جنيهات إلي 3جنيهات ونصف والفلفل الرومى من 3 جنيهات إلى 4 جنيهات والفلفل الشطة الحامى من 3 جنيهات إلى 4 جنيهات والقلقاس من 3جنيهات ونصف إلى 4 جنيهات ونصف والبطاطا من جنيه و25 قرشًا إلى 2 جنيه .
*
*وتتضمن أسعار الفاكهة أن يتراوح سعر كيلو البرتقال أبوصرة من 2جنيه إلى 2 جنيه ونصف والبرتقال البلدى من جنيه ونصف إلى 2 جنيه والجوافة من 3 جنيهات إلى 4 جنيهات والموز البلدى بأنواعه من 4 جنيهات إلى 5 جنيهات، واليوسفى بأنواعه من 2 جنيه إلى 3 جنيهات .
وأكد الدكتور محمد أبو شادى وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية أنه في إطار المتابعة لحركة السوق تبين أن هناك ارتفاعًا بسيطا في أسعار الطماطم وثباتًا في أسعار الخضر والفاكهة.
وأضاف أن الأسعار الاسترشادية تم إرسالها لمديريات التموين بالمحافظات، للاسترشاد بها مع الغرف التجارية لوضع أسعار استرشادية خاصة بكل محافظة، حسب تكاليف النقل والتداول ومواسم الإنتاج وحجم المعروض، موضحًا أن هناك خطين لتلقى شكاوى المواطنين وهما 19805 وهو خاص بوزارة التموين والآخر19588 ويتبع جهاز حماية المستهلك .

*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*مصر تشترى 535 ألف طن من القمح من أوكرانيا وروسيا ورومانيا وفرنسا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*شعبة اللحوم :  ارتفاعا فى أسعار اللحوم بعد قرار منع ذبح البتلو*

الجمعة، 3 يناير 2014 - 15:11
قال محمد شرف، نائب رئيس شعبة اللحوم بغرفة تجارة القاهرة، إن أسعار اللحوم ارتفعت فى المذابح لتصل إلى 47.5 جنيها، بعد أن كانت بـ44.5 جنيها بأقصى الأسعار​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الجبلاية تخفض رواتب مديرى الإدارات إلى 10 آلاف جنيه شهريا*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 10:27
قرر مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة برئاسة جمال علام، تخفيض رواتب مديرى الإدارات 
بالجبلاية إلى 10 آلاف جنيه، بدلا من 18 ألف جنيه​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*سموحة يستضيف الأهلى فى مواجهة متكافئة بالدورى اليوم*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 09:26
يحل فريق الكرة بالنادى الأهلى ضيفا على سموحة فى الخامسة من مساء اليوم السبت،
 فى إطار فعاليات الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الجونة يسعى لاستمرار صحوته على حساب الداخلية.. وإنبى يستدرج المحلة*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 09:22
يحل فريق الجونة ضيفا على نظيره الداخلية، فى الثانية عصر اليوم السبت، بملعب
 "الدفاع الجوى"، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الثالث​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*طولان يصحح أخطاء الزمالك أمام الإسماعيلى قبل مواجهة الطلائع*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 07:24
يسعى حلمى طولان المدير الفنى للزمالك، لتصحيح أخطاء لاعبى فريقه التى 
وقعوا فيها خلال مباراة الإسماعيلى، على هامش مران اليوم السبت​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الزمالك يهنئ عمرو زكى بالانضمام للرجاء المغربى*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 06:42
وجه نادى الزمالك التهنئة إلى عمرو زكى مهاجم القلعة البيضاء الأسبق،
 بعد إتمام انتقاله لنادى الرجاء البيضاوى المغربى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*اشتباكات بين إخوان الأزهر والأمن بالمدينة الجامعية *

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 11:41
نشبت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين طلاب الإخوان وقوات الشرطة بالمدينة الجامعية، ومن جانبهم ألقى
 الطلاب الحجارة على الشرطة والتى ردت بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*عدلى منصور يهنئ الجالية القبطية فى النمسا بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 11:21
تقدم الرئيس عدلى منصور، بتهنئة إلى أبناء الجالية المصرية القبطية المقيمة 
فى النمسا، بمناسبة حلول عيد الميلاد المجيد.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*قبيلة العليقات تسلم مدفعا مضاد للطائرات استجابة لمبادرة السيسى*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 11:13​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*هدوء بجامعة الأزهر وتشديدات أمنية على البوابات*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 11:02
تسود حالة من الهدوء جامعة الأزهر والمدينة الجامعية بنين، وذلك وسط 
انتظام كليات الجامعة بالامتحانات​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*القوى العاملة: "عيد الميلاد" إجازة بأجر لكافة العاملين بالدولة *

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 10:58
قررت وزارة القوى العاملة والهجرة اعتبار يوم الثلاثاء المقبل "عيد الميلاد المجيد" 
إجازة بأجر كامل للعاملين بالدولة​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*دراسة جديدة : الرئتان تستنشقان الروائح كالأنف *

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 11:16
كشفت دراسة جديدة، أن الأنف ليس الجهاز الوحيد فى الجسم الذى يمكنه 
التنفس واستنشاق الروائح أو دخان السجائر عن طريق الهواء.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*"الحقن الأسمنتى للعمود الفقرى" تتصدر أعمال المؤتمر المتوسطى الثانى *

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*أبحاث طبية تؤكد: جذور "الخشخاش" مسكن قوى وفعال *

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 11:03​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*التدخين والسكر والضغط أكثر أسباب الإصابة بأمراض القلب*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 07:20​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*ضرر أدوية التخسيس على مرضى القلب*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 05:12​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*مشروب الحلبة يعالج التهاب المفاصل*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 01:12​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*




*
*الباييس*
*إسبانيا توافق على منح 217 سوريا حق اللجوء السياسى*​

*نقلت صحيفة الباييس الإسبانية تأكيد التليفزيون الإسبانى، أن الحكومة وافقت على منح اللجوء السياسى لـ217 *
*سوريا **من **الهاربين من الأزمة فى سوريا، ولفت إلى أن هؤلاء السوريين سيدخلون الأراضى الإسبانية *
*بموجب **تصريح خاص فيما تم منحهم مدة أقصاها ستة أشهر لتقديم طلبات اللجوء السياسى*.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*واشنطن بوست : *
*دراسة إسرائيلية : المقاتلون الأجانب الشيعة فى سوريا يفوقون السنة منهم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*





**يديعوت أحرونوت
يديعوت: صواريخ "ياخونت" البحرية لدى حزب الله قادرة على شل موانئ إسرائيل

ذكرت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" الإسرائيلية أن التقارير حول وجود قطع من صواريخ "بر - بحر"، من طراز "ياخونت" البحرية لدى حزب الله تثير قلقا كبيرا فى وسط سلاح البحرية الإسرائيلية، مضيفة أنه بموجب التقديرات فإن وجود هذه الصواريخ مع حزب الله، سيتسبب فى شل عمل موانئ إسرائيل المركزية فى حيفا وأشدود، وجميع المناطق بسواحل إسرائيل المطلة على البحر المتوسط.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

ضربت عاصفة ثلجية مصحوبة برياح قوية ودرجات حرارة متدنية جدا الجمعة عدة ولايات في شمال شرق 
الولايات المتحدة ما أدى إلى اضطراب حركة الملاحة الجوية، ويتوقع أن تهبط درجات الحرارة في 
نيويورك إلى 13 تحت الصفر بحسب مصلحة الأرصاد الجوية.

شاهد الصور




























تابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

تابع
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

تابع
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

تابع
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

تابع

​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

تابع

​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

تابع
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

تابع 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*













*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*إئتلاف أقباط مصر يحمِّل الداخلية والجيش مسؤولية حماية الكنائس خلال أعياد الميلاد.. ويشكر منصور*

 1/4/2014     12:05   PM
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*مبارك يفاجئ الشعب ويرفع شارة "رابعة"*

*تداول نشطاء عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماع فيس بوك صورة للرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك أثناء تلويحه بإشارة رابعة.. الصورة لاقت العديد من التعليقات بين مؤيد ومعارض.*
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*اونــــــــــا
*
*قام مجموعة من أنصار الإعلامي عبد الرحيم علي باستخدام الطبل والمزامير أمام دار القضاء العالي حاملين صور *
*للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي للمطالبة بمحاكمة النشطاء السياسيين بتهمة الخيانة العظمى .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

أعلنت كتيبة إرهابية أطلقت علي نفسها كتيبة "الذئاب المنفردة" أنها وراء تفجير مولدات الكهربا الموصلة 
لمبني المخابرات الحربية، والذي وقع منذ يومان وتسبب في انفجار هائل.
وأضاف الكتيبة خلال بيانها : هاجمنا قسمى شرطة شبرا الخيمة والعطارين وأصبنا ضابط 
وأمين شرطة وبعثنا لقائد فض اعتصام رابعة برسالة خطية مع نجلته بعد اختطافها.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*أمطار ورياح باردة بنوة رأس السنة بالإسكندرية.. واستمرار العمل بالميناء
اجتاحت صباح اليوم، بالإسكندرية، نوه "رأس السنة" بموجة من الطقس السيء والأمطار الغزيرة، والرياح الباردة، والتي ستستمر لعدة أيام بأمطار غزيرة تأثرت بها كافة أطراف المدينة، وشوارعها الرئيسية، ولم يتم إغلاق ميناءي بوغازي والدخلية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*طالب عديد من قيادات القوى السياسية بمحافظة البحيرة، تحويل مكتب الإرشاد لتنظيم الإخوان، الكائن بالمقطم، إلى متحف لتوثيق جرائم الإخوان على مدار الـ 80 عامًا السابقين، مقترحين اسم "المتحف الأسود"، ليكون شاهدًا على ممارسات وأفكار الإخوان الشاذة منذ تأسيسها على يد حسن البنا.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*عثر أهالى ديرب نجم بالشرقية على دانة مدفع كبيرة الحجم، ظهر اليوم *
*السبت، بالطريق الرئيسى بقرية صهبرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*نشب حريق محدود بمصنع هنداوي للغزل والنسيج، بقرية كفرهلال، مركز بركة السبع بمحافظة المنوفية، *
*وتم السيطرة على الحريق بمعرفة قوات الإطفاء والحماية المدنية، وذلك بسبب ماس كهربائي.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان يشعلون النيران فى سيارة شرطة ويطعنون سائقها*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 13:23​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

كشفت مصادر دبلوماسية أن وزارة الخارجية تتجه لاستدعاء السفير المصرى من الدوحة، 
ردا لبحث الإجراءات اللازمة للرد على بيان قطر والذى أصدرته أمس، وقالت المصادر إن
اجتماعات مكثفة تجرى حاليا بمكتب وزير الخارجية نبيل فهمى، وأن هناك اتصالات تجريها 
الخارجية مع رئاسة الجمهورية ومجلس الوزراء وأجهزة سيادية للرد على البيان القطرى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*رئيس السكة الحديد: 50% من الجرارات غير مؤهلة وتحتاج إعادة هيكلة*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 13:52​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*مجلس التأديب والصلاحية للقضاة يصدر حكما بعزل وليد شرابى من منصبه*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 13:59​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*الشرطة تعتلى أسطح مبانى طب الأزهر لمراقبة طلاب المدينة الجامعية*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 14:37​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*انفجار عبوة ناسفة بمدرعة بمنطقة لحفن بالعريش وإصابة "ضابط صف"*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 15:28​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*استشهاد ضابط صف متأثرا بإصابته بتفجير بالعريش*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 16:06​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*إثيوبيا تقترب من إنجاز 30% من سد النهضة.. وتؤكد الانتهاء منه فى 3 أعوام*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 16:09​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*"تأديب القضاة" ترفض استقالة المستشار وليد شرابى وتقرر عزله من منصبه*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 16:11​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكرى : استشهاد ضابط صف بانفجار العريش وضبط 3 إرهابيين*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 17:00​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 20 جهاز تنصت بحوزة مهندس بمطار القاهرة قادما من النمسا*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 18:08​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*توصل بحث جديد إلى أن الإصابة بالحزام النارى يزيد من مخاطر إصابة الشباب بالأزمة القلبية أو السكتة الدماغية بعد سنوات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*مفاجاة صادمة .. تجميد جميع أرصدة الأهلى فى البنوك

*​4-1-2014 |   17:11
​*كشفت تقارير صحفية اليوم ، أن محافظة القاهرة أرسلت خطاب رسمى للنادى الأهلى يفيد بتجميد أرصدة النادى في البنوك بسبب عدم تسديد المستحقات المتأخرة على النادى والخاص بحق إنتفاع أرض النادى بالجزيرة.*
*وكانت الأيام الماضية قد شهدت خلافا بين الطرفين ووصل للقضاء حيث يرغب الأهلى فى تسديد جنيه واحد للمتر بينما تتمسك المحافظة بسعر 10 جنيه للمتر.*
*من جانبه قرر مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى تحريك دعوى قضائية ضد محافظة القاهرة تفيد بعدم الإعتداد بالحجز وتجميد أرصدته*
*




*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*استولى احد انصار جماعة الاخوان الارهابية على اتوبيس نقل عام ، و قام بمهاجمة قوات الشرطة و المدرعات الامنية ، و اخرون من الجماعة يعرقلون القوات من الوصول اليه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*اخوانى لـ "الجزيرة" : اتمنى ابادة الجيش المصرى على يد "اسرائيل" وادعو الله احتـــلال إسرائيل لمصــــر

*​1/4/2014     6:23   PM​*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*موقع مقرب من "المخابرات الإسرائيلية" : *
*مخطط مصري جديد ضد حركة "حماس" الفلسطينية*
1/4/2014 5:44 PM
*كشف الموقع المقرب من المخابرات الإسرائيلية "ديبكا" النقاب عن أن مصر ألغت سرًا، جوازات ووثائق سفر لـ13 ألف فلسطيني*
*معظمهم من رجال "حماس" المتواجدين في قطاع غزة وشمال سيناء.*
*وأضاف الموقع أن عدد من **الجوازات التي تم إلغاؤها كانت لبعض سكان الضفة الغربية، وأن السلطات *
*المصرية لم تعلن **عن الخبر **بكونها خطوة سرية، وأن معظم أصحاب هذه الجوازات *
*لا يعرفون أنها أُلغيت **وغير صالحة للاستخدام، **مختتما هذه الخطوة في*
*إطار مخطط مصري ضد حركة "حماس" الفلسطينية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*أكد السفير بدر عبد العاطي، المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية، أن استدعاء السفير القطري جاء في ضوء بيان وزارة الخارجية القطرية والذي تحدث عن الأوضاع الداخلية في مصر والذي يعد نوعا من التدخل في الشأن المصري، مما وجب التأكيد للجانب القطري على رفض ذلك البيان شكلا وموضوعا.

وأضاف عبد العاطي، أن الوزارة قامت باستدعاء السفير في خطوة تعد غير معتادة بين الدول العربية.

وأوضح عبد العاطي أن السفير القطري أكد أن قطر أيدت ثورة 25 يناير ومن بعدها ثورة 30 يونيو وأنها سارعت بإصدار بيان يؤكد علي دعم إرادة الشعب المصري ويشيد بدور القوات المسلحة، فضلاً عن توجيه أمير قطر رسالة تهنئة لرئيس الجمهورية فور حلفه اليمين الدستورية.

وأشار أن الجانب المصري قد طلب من قطر تسليم وإحضار المتهمين الهاربين لديها وتحديدا عاصم عبد الماجد القيادي بالجماعة الإسلامية.*
*البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*يلتقي وزير الخارجية نبيل فهمي، البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، مساء اليوم، ليقدم له التهنئة بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد. **ويتقدم فهمي بالتهنئة مبكرًا لسفره إلى الجزائر صباح.*
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*صحيفة الوفد : إعفاء السيسى من منصبه خلال أيام وصدقى صبحى وزيرا للدفاع*
*السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 18:58*
*نشرت الوفد خبرا عاجلا مفاده إعفاء الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع من منصبه تمهيدًا لترشحه فى انتخابات الرئاسة القادمة.*
*و أكدت خروج السيسى فى التغيير الوزارى المرتقب فى النصف الثانى من الشهر الحالى، كما يخرج فى نفس التغيير الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير التعاون الدولى.*
*و قالت صحيفة الوفد أن المصادر العليمة أفادت بأن المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة وافق بالإجماع في اجتماعه يوم الثلاثاء الماضى، علي اختيار الفريق صدقى صبحي، رئيس الأركان الحالى، وزيرًا للدفاع خلفًا للفريق أول السيسى، كما أكدت موافقة المجلس على إعفاء السيسي من منصبه.*
*وأضافت الصحيفة أن هذه الإجراءات تهدف الى إتاحة المجال أمام الفريق السيسى للترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*استدعاء وزارة الخارجية لسفير قطر لدى القاهرة، للتأكيد على رفض مصر لبيان الدوحة الأخير، والذى تضمن تدخلاً سافراً فى الشأن المصرى، إضافة إلى رصد لردود أفعال القوى السياسية على القرار المصرى.
*
*السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 19:24*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*غرامة 15 ألف جنيه تنتظر المدير الفنى للأهلى *

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 19:41
ينتظر محمد يوسف، المدير الفنى للنادى الأهلى، عقوبة مالية من اتحاد الكرة تقدر بـ15 ألف جنيه نتيجة عدم 
حضوره المؤتمر الصحفى لمباراة فريقه أمام سموحة التى أقيمت مساء اليوم بملعب المكس
 وانتهت بفوز الأحمر بهدفين نظيفين​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*"جدو" يشارك فى تأهل هال سيتى لثمن نهائى كأس الاتحاد*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 19:19
تأهل فريق هال سيتى إلى دور الـ16 بكأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي، بعد تغلبه على مضيفه ميدلسبره 
بنتيجة 2/0، فى المباراة التى جمعتهما اليوم، فى دور الـ32.​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يناير 2014)

*التدخين يصيبك بالأرق والاكتئاب والقلق وتدهور وظائف الإدراك*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 21:13​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*انفجار قوى يهز مدينة العريش*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 09:05
وقع قبل قليل انفجار هز مدينة العريش. وقال شهود عيان إن سمع صوت 
الانفجار جاء بالقرب من ساحل المدينة عقبه تحرك دوريات الشرطة​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*إنقاذ 29 سائحا من الموت بعد اندلاع حريق بمركبهم بأسوان*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 09:09
أنقذت العناية الإلهية 29 سائحا من جنسيات مختلفة من الموت، بعد اندلاع حريق فى مركب سياحى بمرسي إدفو
 السياحى بأسوان، حيث تمكنت قوات الإنقاذ من السيطرة على الحريق بعد نقلهم إلى مركب أخرى دون وقوع أى إصابات​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*وكيل الأزهر: مرتكبو التفجيرات الإرهابية يستحقون الصلب وحد الحرابة *

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 07:22
قال الدكتور عباس شومان، وكيل الأزهر الشريف، إن "الأزهر أكبر من أن 
يدخل فى خصومة مع فصيل أو جماعة​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*إغلاق الشوارع المحيطة بالمدينة الجامعة للأزهر وانتشار لرجال الأمن*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 04:35
أغلق رجال المرور الشوارع المؤدية لمدينة الأزهر الجامعية للبنين، فضلا عن 
انتشار رجال البحث الجنائى بالشوارع الجانبية المحيطة للمدينة​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*فى خطوة تصعيدية جديدة والسير.. نشر طلاب الإخوان بالأزهر صورة لأبناء الدكتور توفيق نور الدين، نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر، مهددين بتسليط بنات الإخوان والبلطجية ليلحقوا بها الأذى، وذلك للضغط عليه للإفراج عن طالبات وطلاب الإخوان المقبوض عليهم.

وقام طلاب الإخوان بتصوير سكن نائب رئيس الجامعة، ونشروا صور بناته على صفحاتهم، مهددين بإلحاق الأذى بهم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*وكيل المخابرات الأسبق :  ثروت الشاطر كانت 2 مليار وأصبحت 20 بعد حكمهم*
الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 02:45
أكد اللواء ثروت جودة، وكيل جهاز المخابرات العامة الأسبق، أن وزير الخارجية القطرى أرسل إلى رئيس الحكومة المقالة فى غزة 250 مليون دولار من أجل دعم الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى فى حكم مصر، وتمكين تنظيم الإخوان من مفاصل الدولة، وأن ذلك المبلغ لم يكن الوحيد، وأن دولة قطر هى الممول الرئيسى لإرهاب الإخوان.​

وأضاف وكيل جهاز المخابرات الأسبق، أن نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية كانت ثروته تبلغ نحو 2 مليار دولار ووصلت مع انتهاء حكم الإخوان إلى نحو 20 مليار دولار، استخدم مبالغ ضخمة منها فى دعم الفوضى التى تحدث فى الشارع المصرى.​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*نبيل زكى: يجب طرد السفير القطرى ردا على تدخلها فى شئون مصر*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 02:19
قال نبيل زكى المتحدث باسم الجبهة الوطنية والقيادى اليسارى، إنه يجب على 
مصر الآن أن تطالب بتنفيذ الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس عدلى منصور يعزى خادم الحرمين فى وفاة الأمير بندر*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 01:42
أرسل الرئيس عدلى منصور برقية عزاء إلى خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، ينعى فيها 
المغفور له اﻷمير بندر بن محمد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*العثور على قنبلة محلية الصنع أمام مدرسة بكفر الشيخ*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 21:58
أفادت قناة الحياة منذ قليل بأنه تم العثور على قنبلة محلية الصنع
 أمام مدرسة بمحافظة كفر الشيخ​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*أمير رمزى: قانون دور العبادة الموحد يحل جميع المشاكل الطائفية بمصر*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 04:20
أشاد المستشار أمير رمزى رئيس بمحكمة الجنايات، بالدور الذى أداه البابا 
تواضرس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*أثيوبيا تعلن عن بذل جهود لإعادة تأهيل العائدين من السعودية*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 06:16​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*فيات الإيطالية تشترى كرايسلر الأمريكية*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 13:17
توصلت شركة فيات الإيطالية إلى اتفاق لشراء باقى أسهم كرايسلر للسيارات الأمريكية، التى لم تكن حتى الآن 
بحوزة الشركة الايطالية، والبالغة 46 و41% مقابل 4.35 مليار دولار​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*مسئول: تصدير 75 طن مكرونة لسوريا لكسر الحصار رغم الضغوطات*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 12:04
قال عادل شبيب، عضو مجلس إدارة شركة تسويق الأرز، التابعة للشركة القابضة للصناعات الغذائية إحدى شركات
 قطاع الأعمال العام، إنه تم التعاقد على تصدير 75 طن مكرونة لسوريا فى إطار المساعدات التجارية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*جنرال موتورز تسرح أكثر من ألف عامل فى مصنع بالبرازيل*

قامت شركة جنرال موتورز بتسريح 1053 عاملا من مصنعها فى مجمع ساو جوزيه دوس كامبوس، 
حسبما ذكرت صحيفة "فولها دى ساو باولو" أمس الجمعة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*نصائح بسيطة للتخلص من كحة الطقس البارد*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 10:04
زيارة الطبيب لتحديد نوع السعال، وتدفئة الرقبة واللوزتين جيدا، والنوم لمدة كافية من الوقت – دواء الكحة يساعد 
على النوم – لكى يقتنص الجسم بعض المناعة، ويفضل تناول دواء شراب للقضاء على الكحة، 
أو دواء شراب مذيب للبلغم. وعلى المريض شرب المشروبات الطبيعية الدافئة
 المهدئة 
للكحة،كغلى الينسون والبابونج وورق الجوافة، والابتعاد عن النوم بالبطانية مباشرة،
 فقد يهيج النسيج الصناعى أو الصوفى الكحة، ويتجنب استنشاق ذرات الهواء المحملة بالغبار أو الهواء عالى البرودة​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*عقار جديد لعلاج قصور القلب الحاد من المنتظر إصداره خلال هذا العام*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 09:24
أمل جديد للشفاء زفّته مؤخرا الأبحاث الطبية الحديثة حول صدور علاج جديد للأشخاص 
المصابين بقصور عضلة القلب الحاد "acute heart failure​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*قلة النوم لكمة قوية ومؤذية تسدد إلى رأسك*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 08:20 
وجدت دراسة سويدية حديثة أن نقص النوم يمكن أن يلحق الضرر بالدماغ بالطريقة نفسها التى يلحقها 
التعرّض لضربة على الرأس. وهذا قد يعنى أن عدم النوم يشبه لكمة قوية تسدد إلى رأسك.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*تناول زيت الخروع لعلاج الإمساك المزمن يسبب مضاعفات خطيرة*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 05:08
كما لزيت الخروع فوائد علمية، هناك آثار جانبية يجب توضيحها قبل استخدام ثمار الخروع، ومنها أن بذور الخروع 
تحتوى على مواد شديدة السمية، لذا يجب الحرص على عدم تناول تلك الثمار لأنها قد تؤدى إلى الوفاة.
*أن الخروع من الملينات الطبيعية إلا أنه لا يجب استخدامه لمن يعانى من التهابات بالأعضاء الداخلية، كالالتهابات الزائدة الدودية، كما إذا كان المريض يعانى من وجود ديدان بالمعدة ويعمل على تناول أدوية لعلاج تلك الحالة.*
وأوضح دكتور سعيد، أنه لا ينصح لمن يعانون من الإمساك المزمن، لكى لا يؤدى إلى مضاعفات خطيرة مستقبلا،
  قد تؤدى إلى حدوث بعض التقلصات بالمعدة، أو الغثيان أو الإسهال والشعور بالإجهاد لأقل مجهود.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*أستاذ علم نفس : الإساءة للأطفال تسبب إصابتهم بالاكتئاب*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 04:11​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*التوتر العصبى وعدم القدرة على اتخاذ قرارات حاسمة من أسباب الأرق*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 03:40​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*قلة السوائل سبب رئيسى فى الإصابة بحصوات الجهاز البولى* 
الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 
يوضح الدكتور أيمن صلاح، استشارى المسالك البولية، أن *الحصوات غالبا ما تتكون عند الإكثار من الطماطم والمانجو والفراولة، والبروتينات والشاى والألبان وملح الطعام، بالإضافة إلى قلة شرب السوائل وقلة الحركة وزيادة الوزن*.
*******************
*ومن أهم الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى تكوين الحصوات* بعض الأمراض أو وجود عائق يمنع تدفق البول، حيث إنه من الطبيعى تدفق البول بسرعة يمنع تكون البلورات التى تكون نواة لتكوين الحصوات وعند وجود عائق مثل ضيق الحالب أو تضخم البروستاتا يؤدى هذا إلى ضعف تدفق البول وتكوين الحصوات.​ 
*وقد يكون السبب هو قلة شرب المياه وبالتالى قلة كمية البول مقارنة بكمية الأملاح التى يفرزها الجسم* مما يؤدى إلى تراكمها وتكوين الحصوات أو قلة الحركة كما يحدث لبعض المرضى بعد جراحات العظام والكسور وما يصاحبها من زيادة الوزن.​ 
*أعراض يعانى منها المريض عند الإصابة بحصوات* الجهاز البولى هى ألم بالكلى (مغص كلوى) وألم وحرقة بالبول, ونزول دم بالبول, عدم تدفق البول بالصورة المعتادة , وفى حالة حدوث التهابات بالكلى، ارتفاع بدرجة الحرارة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*رشح الشبكية من أخطر مضاعفات السكر.. ويسبب العمى* 
السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 23:07
يعتبر الرشح السكرى لشبكية العين أخطر ما يواجه مريض السكر, خاصة لما يلحقه من مضاعفات تصل إلى العمى وأن *العين أول ما تتأثر من اضطرابات السكر بالجسم.*
يقول الدكتور رشيد اللقانى رئيس قسم طب وجراحة العيون بجامعة المنصورة، إن الرشح السكرى بمركز الإبصار بالعين هو السبب الرئيسى للعجز البصرى الذى يصيب مرضى السكر، موضحاً أن *حقن مادة "رانيبيزوماب" قد حقق نتائج أفضل فى القضاء على الرشح السكرى مقارنة بعلاج الليزر التقليدى.*

أن حقن "رانيبيزوماب" لا تعمل على وقف تدهور البصر، بل تنجح فى تحسين الرؤية, ويتم حقن العقار داخل غرفة معقمة, وخلال أيام قليلة، يشعر المريض بتحسن بصره، وينصح بالمتابعة الدورية كل 4 أو 6 شهور.

وأشار الدكتور أشرف الشعراوى، أستاذ طب وجراحة العيون بجامعة الإسكندرية، إلى أنه من الممكن أن تبدأ معاناة مريض السكر من رشح شبكية العين بعد فترة تتراوح من 5 إلى 10 سنوات من تاريخ الإصابة بالسكر، ومع الأسف فالبعض من مرضى السكر لا يدركون إصابتهم بالمرض إلا بعد إجراء فحص العين.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*التوتر يساعد على الإصابة بالسكتات القلبية ويعمل على رفع ضغط الدم*

السبت، 4 يناير 2014 - 22:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*4 نصائح تساعدك فى ضبط ضغط الدم غير المستجيب للأدوية*
إعادة النظر فى النظام الحياتى اليومى سواء كان نظامه الغذائى، أو الرياضى، أو البدنى، أو الحركى، أو الدوائى، أو البدنى. عليه ضبط أى خلل يحدث فى أى نظام من تلك الأنظمة.
*ثانيا : عليه إجراء فحوصات شاملة على الجسم*
*ثالثا : اهتم بالنظام الغذائى بشكل لا جدال فيه، وبالتزام شديد*
*رابعا : حافظ على رشاقتك ووزنك الخفيف،* ولا تعطى لجسمك فرصة لكى يتزايد حجمه، وتتزايد دهونه​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*مصرع صياد مصرى على أيدى الجيش التونسى خلال مداهمة 3 مراكب*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 10:22 
أعلنت وزارة الدفاع التونسية، مقتل ربان مصرى أثناء تصدى سفينة 
عسكرية تونسية لثلاثة مراكب صيد مصرية​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*شوبير رداً على عمرو السعيد : الحد الأدنى للاعبين "دى قلة أدب"*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 11:04​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*عمرو السعيد : شيكابالا يرغب فى الحصول على بطاقة مؤقتة*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 11:02
أكد عمرو السعيد رئيس لجنة شئون اللاعبين باتحاد الكرة، عدم تلقيه أى إخطارات من محمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا"،
 لاعب الزمالك، برغبته فى الرحيل عن صفوف الفريق، مضيفا أن تصرفات الأول تشير إلى رغبته
 فى الحصول على بطاقة دولية مؤقتة خلال الفترة القادمه​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 10:27
يستضيف استاد السلام، فريقى الإنتاج الحربى ونظيره مصر المقاصة، فى تمام الثانية ظهر اليوم الأحد، 
ضمن منافسات الجولة الثالثة، لبطولة الدورى الممتاز موسم 2013 / 2014.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*أزمة "الشيكات" تُجدد غضب اللاعبين ضد إدارة الأهلى*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 10:10
جدد لاعبو النادى الأهلى مطالبهم للجنة الكرة بالحصول على مستحقاتهم المتأخرة لدى النادى، واشتكى
 اللاعبون مؤخراً من تفاقم هذه الأزمة، بعدما فشلت لجنة الكرة فى منحهم مستحقاتهم طوال الفترة 
الماضية على خلفية عدم حصول النادى على متأخراته لدى وكالة الأهرام للإعلان​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*المقاولون يبحث عن صدارة المجموعة الأولى بالدورى أمام سيد البلد*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 08:52
يستضيف فريق المقاولون العرب بقيادة محمد رضوان، فى تمام الثانية
 ظهر اليوم الأحد، فريق الاتحاد السكندرى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*طولان يطالب بعودة شيكابالا إلى الزمالك*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 08:41
طلب المدير الفنى للزمالك حلمى طولان من إدارة النادى ضرورة عودة صانع 
ألعاب الفريق محمود عبد الرزاق شيكابالا.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*منتخب اليد يواجه البرازيل فى ختام بطولة أسبانيا الدولية*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 08:39
يواجه اليوم الأحد، منتخب كرة اليد الأول بقيادة مروان رجب، نظيره البرازيل فى ختام لقاءاته ببطولة أسبانيا الدولية،
 والتى يشارك فيها الفراعنة فى إطار الاستعداد لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية المقرر إقامتها فى خلال الفترة من 15 
وحتى 26 يناير الجارى بالجزائر.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*فاروق جعفر يطالب جماهير المحلة بالصبر على الفريق*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 11:28
طالب فاروق جعفر المدير الفنى لغزل المحلة جماهير الفريق بالصبر على اللاعبين، وذلك عقب الهزيمة الثانية
 على التوالى للفريق أمام إنبى بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد، فى مباريات الأسبوع الثالث من الدورى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*مصدر أمنى :  صوت الانفجار اليوم بالعريش تفريغ هواء طائرة*
الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 10:38
قال مصدر أمنى مسئول، إن صوت الانفجار القوى الذى شهدته مدينة العريش صباح اليوم، تبين أن سببه عملية تفريغ 
هواء من إحدى الطائرات أثناء تحليقها بساحة مدينة العريش، وهو ما يحدث صوت قوى، وأثار رعب الأهالى.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*انتظام حركة السيارات على طريق "السخنة" بعد توقف 3 ساعات *

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 10:33
انتظمت حركة السيارات على طريق السخنة بالسويس منذ قليل، بعد 
توقف استمر من الساعه السابعة صباحًا.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*رئيس الجمهورية يهنئ البابا تواضروس بعيد الميلاد في الكاتدرائية*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 11:39
زار المستشار عدلي منصور رئيس الجمهورية، البابا تواضروس الثاني، في 
الكاتدارئية المرقسية بالعباسية لتقديم التهنئة بعد الميلاد.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*اوردت صحيفة "ورلد بلوتين " التركية خبرا يفيد أن قطر و تركيا قد أعلنا رغبتهما فى أمداد يد العون والمساعدة *
*لمصر **بمبلغ قدره 30 مليار دولار ولكن تأتى هذة المساعدة فى حالة واحدة هى أسقاط الأنقلاب الذى قام به *
*الجيش **المصرى ضد الأخوان ووقف العنف فى مصر و بذلك تكون هذة الخطوة التى اتخذوها كمساعدة *
*للرئيس المعزول "محمد مرسى " فى أصلاح ما أفسده الأنقلاب ولم ترد أى أخبار أخرى حتى الأن.*​

*الفجـــــــــــر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*عاااااجل جدا الان *
*الافراج عن جميع معتقلى البدرمان ما عدا قبطى ..!!*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> *عاااااجل جدا الان *​
> *الافراج عن جميع معتقلى البدرمان ما عدا قبطى ..!!*​


 
ليـــــــــــــــه  ياأولاد ....  ليـــــــه  !!!!!!

هوه  دين  أبوكو إيــــــــــــــه !!​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*زيارة عدلى منصور الى الكاتدرائية *
*والبابا للرئيس :  شرفتنا و نورتنا*

*





*
الأحد 05 يناير 2014 - 11:54 صباحا،
*فى خطوة تعتبر هي الأولى التي يأتي فيها رئيس الجمهورية بنفسه ليقدم التهنئة بالعيد.
استقبل البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، اليوم الأحد المستشار عدلي منصور رئيس الجمهورية، في زيارة خاصة لمقابلة البابا وتقديم التهنئة بعيد الميلاد المجيد، وذلك في المقر البابوي بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية.
وقد كان في استقبال الرئيس، الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس والأنبا موسى اسقف الشباب والأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة والأنيا يؤانس الأسقف العام والأنبا أرميا الأسقف العام والقمص سرجيوس سرجيوس وكيل البطريركية والقمص بيجول السرياني والقس انجيلوس إسحق سكرتارية البابا والقس بولس حليم المتحدث الرسمي للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية والمستشار منصف نجيب وكامل صالح من أعضاء المجلس الملي العام.
جدير بالذكر،*
* رحب البابا بالرئيس قائلاً: باسم كل آباء الكنيسة والمجمع المقدس والمجلس الملي والأوقاف وكل الحضور نرحب بسيادتكم وسعداء بهذه الزيارة التي نعتز بها وسيادتكم في بيتكم ومكانكم وأن المشاعر الطيبة والود بين القادة تقدم رسالة جميلة للناس.
*
*تابع*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*





,*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*قطع منذ قليل العشرات من عمال شركة "سيمو للورق" الطريق أمام مجلس الوزراء بشارع قصر العينى، *
*وذلك للمطالبة بالحصول على رواتبهم المتأخرة، وعودة الشركة للعمل مرة أخرى عن طريق*
* ضخ أموال من الحكومة لإعادة تشغيل مصانع الشركة.
اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*ضبط طائرة تجسس قادمة من الولايات المتحدة وجهاز مساحة مزود بتليسكوب
تمكنت مباحث قرية البضائع بمطار القاهرة اليوم الأحد، من ضبط أحد الأشخاص أثناء خروجه من القرية بحوزته كرتونتان بداخلهما جهاز مزود بتليسكوب وطائرة بريموت كنترول تستخدم فى أغراض التجسس قادمة من الولايات المتحدة دون موافقة من الأمن العام.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*حبس علاء عبدالفتاح وشقيقته و10آخرين سنة مع الإيقاف بقضية حرق مقر شفيق*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 12:58
حبس علاء عبدالفتاح وشقيقته و10آخرين سنة مع الإيقاف بقضية حرق مقر شفيق​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*"صباحى" يشارك بقداس عيد الميلاد بـ"الكاتدرائية"*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 12:21
قالت هبة ياسين، المسئول الإعلامى بالتيار الشعبى المصرى، إن وفدا من "التيار" سيحضر 
قداس ليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد، غداً الاثنين، بكنيسة الكاتدرائية بالعباسية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*الخارجية: إجراءات جديدة ضد قطر إذا استمر تدخلها فى الشئون المصرية*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 10:52
أكد وزير الخارجية المصرى نبيل فهمى اتخاذ إجراءات إضافية نحو قطر بعد استدعاء سفيرها لدى مصر 
وإبلاغه رسالة للحكومة القطرية فى حالة عدم توقفها عن التدخل فى الشئون الداخلية لمصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*وصول 82 ألف طن قمح من روسيا إلى ميناء الإسكندرية*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 12:35
وصلت ميناء الإسكندرية اليوم الأحد، الباخرة " أوكيه واحد" تحمل 
شحنة قمح تزن 82 ألف طن قمح.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*انتهاء اجتماع دول حوض النيل دون التوصل لاتفاق بشأن سد النهضة*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 13:14
بعد مناقشات مطولة استمرت على مدار يومين، لم يتوصل خبراء دول حوض النيل الشرقى "مصر والسودان وأثيوبيا"، 
لحل النقاط الخلافية حول اللجنة التى سيتم تشكيلها لتنفيذ توصيات اللجنة الثلاثية لسد النهضة​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*زويل يهنئ البابا تواضروس بعيد الميلاد *

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 13:16
أرسل الدكتور أحمد زويل، رئيس مجلس أمناء مدينة زويل للعلوم والتكنولوجيا، 
برقية تهنئة من مقر إقامته بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*إخوان جامعة القاهرة يقتحمون كلية سياسة واقتصاد ويحاصرون جابر نصار*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 13:40
اقتحم طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرين بجامعة القاهرة منذ قليل كلية الاقتصاد 
والعلوم السياسية، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للدستور الجديد​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*الببلاوى : تطبيق الحد الأقصى للأجور الشهر الجارى ولجنة لمتابعة التنفيذ*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 14:21
عقد الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء اليوم، الأحد، اجتماعاً لمناقشة الإجراءات التنفيذية 
لتطبيق الحد الأقصى للأجور، وحضر الاجتماع كل من وزيرى التنمية الإدارية والمالية​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس من الكاتدرائيه :  سنظل أمة واحدة ولن يفرق بيننا أحد*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 14:24
قال السفير إيهاب بدوى، المتحدث الرسمى باِسم رئاسة الجمهورية، إن زيارة الرئيس عدلى منصور للمقر البابوى، 
جاءت تعبيراً عن تقدير الدولة المصرية لمواطنيها المسيحيين الذين قدموا الكثير​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*مصادر أمنية بالمطار لـ"رويترز": منع 61 شيعياً كندياً من دخول مصر*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 14:36
قالت مصادر أمنية، بمطار القاهرة، فى تصريحات أوردتها وكالة رويترز للأنباء، 
إن السلطات منعت 61 شيعياً كندياً من دخول البلاد​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*دول خليجية أقنعت مصر بالصبر على قطر وتأجيل سحب السفير من الدوحة*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 14:03
تسبب بيان وزارة الخارجية القطرية مساء الجمعة فى خلاف شديد بين الدوحة وعدد من العواصم الخليجية التى أبدت رفضها لموقف قطر تجاه ثورة 30 يونيو، ودعم قطر لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين "الإرهابية​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*السفاح يحتضر.. أطباء "شارون" يؤكدون: ساعات قليلة ويفارق الحياة .. تاريخه الأسود :  اقتحم "الأقصى".. وقتل 9000 فلسطينى خلال "الانتفاضة الثانية".. ودبر مجزرة "صابرا وشاتيلا" بلبنان*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 16:26
ساعات قليلة على نهاية رئيس وزراء دولة الاحتلال الإسرائيلى الأسبق السفاح آرئيل شارون، صاحب أبشع المذابح
 فى تاريخ القضية الفلسطينية، حيث أعلنت مستشفى "شيبا" فى مدينة "تل هاشومير" فى ساعات 
متأخرة من مساء أمس السبت، أن حالة شارون الصحية فى تدهور حاد رغم عدم ظهور
 أى تغير جديد فى حالته خلال نهاية الأسبوع الماضى​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*الأسطورة "إيزيبيو" موهبة "خطفها القدر".. الفهد الأسمر ترك "أدغال" موزمبيق الأفريقية.. ولمع بريقه مع برازيل أوروبا.. وتألقه وضع البرتغال فى قائمة العظماء.. حصد الحذاء الذهبى فى مونديال 1966* 
الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 14:08





الأسطورة إيزيبيو 
يتوقف التاريخ قليلاً عندما يرحل عن عالمنا موهبة فذة من نجوم الإثارة لعشاق كرة القدم فى العالم، مثل إيزيبيو لاعب البرتغال الشهير، والذى رحل فى صمت، لكن عبر الشارع الرياضى فى العالم عن حزنه لوفاة أسطورة الساحرة المستديرة لسنوات طويلة، تمكن فيها الفهد الأسمر أن يلامس بموهبته حب الجماهير ويلهب بمهاراته حماس المدرجات.
إيزيبيو دى سلفا فيريرا لاعب كرة قدم برتغالى سابق من مواليد 1942 فى موزمبيق، كان هداف بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم 1966 برصيد تسعة أهداف، لعب لنادى بنفيكا البرتغالى.
حطم إيزيبيو جميع الأرقام القياسية لتسجيل الأهداف فى بلاده أثناء الستينيات، وسبب مشاكل وإرباك لمدافعى خصومه حيث سجل 319 هدفا فى 313 مباراة لعبها، ويعده البعض أفضل لاعب برتغالى، حصل على لقب هداف كأس العالم 1966، اشتراه نادى بنفيكا البرتغالى من ناديه المحلى فى الموزمبيق سنة 1961 بعد إعجاب مدرب النادى بمستواه. 
ووصفته وسائل إعلام برتغالية بأسطورة كرة القدم البرتغالية الذى يعد من أفضل المهاجمين الذين أنجبتهم الملاعب والذى توفى اليوم عن عمر 72 سنة.
ولد إيزيبيو دا سيلفا فيريرا الملقب بـ"الفهد الأسود" فى موزمبيق لكنه صنع اسمه كمهاجم لا يشق له غبار مع منتخب البرتغال فى نهائيات كأس العالم 1966 فى إنجلترا حيث تصدر قائمة هدافى البطولة برصيد تسعة أهداف ليساعد منتخب بلاده على تحقيق المركز الثالث.
العالم الرياضى لم يفوت حدث رحيل ساحر البرتغال يمر مرور الكرام حيث عبرت كل صحف العالم وكل أندية أوروبا عن حزنها لرحيل إيزيبيو، وأصدر نادى ريال مدريد الإسبانى اليوم بيانا رسميا ينعى فيه أسطورة كرة القدم البرتغالية إزيبيو دا سيلفا فيريرا
كان إزيبيو، الذى يعتبره البرتغاليون لاعب كرة القدم الأفضل فى كل العصور، قد توفى إثر تعرضه لأزمة قلبية، وفقا لما أعلنه ناديه السابق بنفيكا. 
كان إزيبيو يعانى من مشكلات صحية عديدة منذ صيف 2012 عندما أودع المستشفى إثر تعرضه لنزيف فى المخ أثناء تواجده مع المنتخب البرتغالى ​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*تونس تستعد للتصديق على الدستور فى الذكرى الثالثة لثورتها.. *
*المشروع نص على أن حكم البلاد "مدنى" ورفض اعتماد الإسلام "المصدر الأساسى للتشريع"..*
* وألزم الدولة بحرية المعتقد والضمير وحماية المقدسات*
الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 14:29​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*كلما تم الكشف عن سرطان الثدى مبكرا كان العلاج أسهل وأسرع*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 15:07​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*النوم الهادئ ليلا يرفع المناعة ويحسن الذاكرة ويحافظ على الشباب*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 13:07​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*





حقيقة علمية قد لا يعرفها الكثيرون، وهي أن سمكة القرش لا تضع سوى مولوداً واحداً فقط. 
لكن ما السبب؟ لماذا لا يمكنها أن تضع توأماً أو أكثر؟

تبدأ مرحلة الافتراس لدى سمك القرش من قبل الولادة، إذ يتصارع كل جنين من حوله في رحم أمه. 
وما يثير الدهشة أن جميعها تظل متصارعة وتأكل بعضها بعضاً حتى يبقى جنين واحد فقط 
وهو الناجي الأخير والمولود الوحيد من تلك الدفعة.
الفجر​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*قال الدكتور أحمد حسنى، نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر، إنه تم فصل وإخلاء 37 طالباً من المدينة*
*الجامعية اليوم، لخروجهم عن القواعد المتعارف عليها، مشدداً على أنه لا عودة عن القرار.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*سحب السفينة التركية "جوتولاند" للرصيف الحربى بميناء دمياط لتفتيشها*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 17:15
صرح القبطان عصام حسانين رئيس الإدارة المركزية لميناء دمياط، بأن القوات البحرية قامت، اليوم الأحد،
 بسحب السفينة التركية (جوتولاند) إلى الرصيف الحربى بميناء دمياط​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس بوتفليقة يستقبل وزير الخارجية نبيل فهمى*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 17:59
استقبل الرئيس الجزائرى عبد العزيز بوتفليقة بمقر إقامته اليوم الأحد، وزير 
الخارجية نبيل فهمى، الذى وصل إلى الجزائر فى وقت سابق اليوم​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*"المالية" تعلن نتائج طرح أذون خزانة بقيمة 5 مليار جنيه اليوم *

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 16:24
أعلنت وزارة المالية نتائج طرح أذون خزانة بقيمة 5 مليار جنيه بجلسة اليوم الأحد.​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*20% انخفاضا فى أسعار الأسماك بسوق العبور*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 14:48​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

*"الجمارك": 3500 سيارة صينية دخلت مصر خلال 9 أشهر*

الأحد، 5 يناير 2014 - 13:56
ذكر تقرير الجمارك الصادر عن مصلحة الجمارك، أنه تم استيراد حوالى 3 آلاف
 و555 سيارة صينية متنوعة الماركات خلال التسعة أشهر الأولى من عام 2013، كان ذلك 
بقيمة إجمالية قدرتها المصلحة بنحو 139 مليونا و8 آلاف و967 جنيها.​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يناير 2014)

*"منصور" و"الببلاوى" و"موسى" يشاركون فى حفل زفاف كريمة "السيسى"*

الإثنين، 6 يناير 2014 - 00:18
احتفل الفريق أول "عبدالفتاح السيسى"، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع، فى الخامسة مساء أمس، الأحد، 
بعقد قران كريمته على نجل اللواء خالد فودة محافظ جنوب سيناء،​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يناير 2014)

*الخارجية: سفارتنا بتونس ترسل وفدًا لمتابعة حادث احتجاز مركب مصرى*

الإثنين، 6 يناير 2014 - 00:39
أكدت وزارة الخارجية أن السفارة المصرية فى تونس، أجرت اتصالات مع المسئولين التونسيين، وهم السيد يوسف العمرانى مدير ميناء الصيد البحرى​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يناير 2014)

*"تيار الاستقلال" يقدم اليوم مذكرة للببلاوى لطرد سفير قطر *

الإثنين، 6 يناير 2014 - 02:16​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يناير 2014)

​*داعية سلفى : كل من أفتى بتحريم تهنئة الأقباط فى أعيادهم مخطئ*

الإثنين، 6 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يناير 2014)

*وزير سودانى يزعم: حلايب سودانية100% وسنلجأ للمجتمع الدولى لحسم الأمر*

الإثنين، 6 يناير 2014 - 11:09​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يناير 2014)

*القوات المسلحة تهنئ الأقباط بعيد الميلاد المجيد*

الإثنين، 6 يناير 2014 - 11:29
قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على المتحدث العسكرى، إن القوات المسلحة تتقدم بأصدق التهانى 
وأرق الأمانى إلى المواطنين المسيحيين المصريين بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد
​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يناير 2014)

*السيسى يبعث برقية تهنئة للبابا تواضروس الثانى بمناسبة عيد الميلاد*

الإثنين، 6 يناير 2014 - 11:42
بعث الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس الوزراء 
والقائـد العـام للقـوات المسلحـة​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يناير 2014)

*"حرس الحدود" يدمر 8 أنفاق مع "غزة" ويحبط تهريب 160 مهاجرا غير شرعى*

الإثنين، 6 يناير 2014 - 12:43​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 يناير 2014)

*الدولار يسجل 699 قرشًا فى تعاملات الاثنين*

الإثنين، 6 يناير 2014 - 10:09
استقر الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى، اليوم الاثنين، حيث بلغ متوسط سعر صرف الدولار الأمريكى 
أمام الجنيه المصرى، 6.9531 جنيه للشراء و6.9875 جنيه للبيع، وسجل اليورو
 الأوروبى 9.4472 جنيه للشراء و9.496 جنيه للبيع.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*20 ألف ضابط ومجند لتأمين ثانى جلسات محاكمة مرسى اليوم*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*تكثيف أمنى على الحدود مع غزة لمنع تسلل عناصر مسلحة لسيناء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*رئيس المترو: إغلاق محطة مارى جرجس بالخط الأول لدواعٍ أمنية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*عشرات المتظاهرين رفعوا "الموز" أمام السفارة القطرية بـ"جامعة الدول"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*فشلت محاولتان إرهابيتان لتفجير آليات عسكرية أثناء تحركاتها على طريق العريش رفح بمنطقة الوادى الأخضر شرق العريش*
*بينماانفجرت عبوة ناسفة بمنطقة الوفاق غرب مدينة رفح أثناء مرور آلية عسكرية ولم تصيبها*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*أصدر الاتحاد العام لنقابات عمال مصر، بيانا بالأمس قال فيه "اختطفت مجموعة من الإرهابيين صباح الثلاثاء، رئيس النقابة العامة للسياحة ممدوح محمدى محمد أحمد والأمين العام ممدوح رياض ومحمد الجندى وكيل نقابة السياحة ومحمد عيسى وكيل أول وزارة القوى العاملة فى منطقة عيون موسى، بعد نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى خلال توجههم إلى مدينة شرم الشيخ للإعداد للمؤتمر العمالى يوم الخميس".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*أعلنت جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس" مسئوليتها عن اختطاف ثلاثة من أعضاء اتحاد عمال مصر، أثناء توجههم لسيناء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*انفجار قنبلة بمكتب مرور محور 26 يوليو ألقاها مجهولون*

الثلاثاء، 7 يناير 2014 - 21:23
ألقى مجهولون قنبلة يدوية على مكتب المرور أسفل محور 26 يوليو بالطريق الدائرى فى التقاطع مع المحور، والتى انفجرت فى المكتب وأسفرت عن العديد من التلفيات​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

المصريون فى نيوزيلندا يبدأون عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*السفارة المصرية فى لندن تؤكد إقامة الاستفتاء اليوم فى موعده*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 00:37​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*100 ألف طبيب وصيدلى وبيطرى يضربون عن العمل بــــــ "الحكومة" اليوم*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 05:03
يدخل اليوم الأربعاء أكثر من 100 ألف طبيب وصيدلى وبيطرى فى إضراب 
جزئى عن العمل بوحدات الجهاز الإدارى للدولة​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*الأنبا بولا: مستعدون لحل أزمة السد لعلاقتنا مع الكنيسة الإثيوبية*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 03:19
أكد الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا وتوابعها وعضو لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، أنه لا بد أن ندرك جيدا أن هناك
 قوى إقليمية ودولية تسعى لإفشال أى مباحثات بالنسبة للأزمة بين مصر وأثيوبيا بشأن سد النهضة​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

​*"الإخوان" تهدد بالاحتشاد أمام أكاديمية الشرطة رفضا لمحاكمة مرسى*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 05:20 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان بالأزهر يدعون للاحتشاد داخل الجامعة تزامنا مع محاكمة مرسى *

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 05:35​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*احذر تناول المضادات الحيوية عند الإصابة بالبرد دون استشارة الطبيب* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*أشارت دراسة طبية حديثة، قام بها باحثون بقيادة الطبيب الياسون وارك الأخصائى فى مركز بحوث السرطان *
*فى كلية فرود تيرت الأمريكية، إلى اكتشافها نتائج مبكرة واعدة ضد أورام الكبد مع دواء ((Therasphere،*
* ويتم اختباره الآن ضد سرطان القولون.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*"البصل" يقضى على السموم ويطهر الفم*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 07:15
قد تشعر بالنفور من رائحته أو تصاب بالدموع الكثيفة عند تقطيعه إلا 
أن فوائده تحمى من العديد من الأمراض.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*المسلمانى : لا مغنمة فى السلطة وسأعود لعملى القديم بعد انتهاء مهمتى*

الثلاثاء، 7 يناير 2014 - 23:29
قال أحمد المسلمانى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية، العمل داخل "الاتحادية"
 أمر صعب ومجهد للغاية، فلا مغنمة الآن فى السلطة بعد تنحى مبارك.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*سفيرنا بباريس : إصابة 5 من شرطة فرنسا فى فض اعتصام الإخوان بالقنصلية* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*مصطفى حجازى مهنئًا بعيد الميلاد: كل عام ونحن نتذكر أننا أمة واحدة*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 00:46
هنأ الدكتور مصطفى حجازى، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية، الأخوة الأقباط بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*أعلن حزب مصر القوية على صفحته الرسمية، عن القبض على ثلاثة من *
*أعضاء الحزب أثناء لصق بوسترات رفض الدستور بجاردن سيتى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*الأهلى يدرس الموافقة على رحيل فتحى وتريزيجيه *

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 07:18
تدرس لجنة الكرة بالنادى الأهلى الموافقة على احتراف ثنائى الفريق أحمد فتحى ومحمود حسن تريزيجية 
خلال انتقالات يناير الشتوية الجارية للاستفادة وإنعاش خزينة النادى التى تُعانى طوال السنوات الماضية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يقطعون "ذاكر حسين" بمدينة نصر بالتزامن مع محاكمة مرسى*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 08:57
قطع منذ قليل، عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية الطريق بشارع ذاكر حسين فى اتجاه الحى العاشر.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يطلق الغاز المسيل لتفرقة مسيرة إخوانية بمدينة نصر*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 09:10
أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع، لتفرقة مسيرة لعناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية بمدينة نصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*البنوك تجمد أرصدة 702 إخوانى بينهم "مرسى" و"الشاطر" و"مالك"*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 09:32​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*قالت وزارة الخارجية السودانية، إنها تعمل على صياغة الرد المناسب على تصريحات المتحدث الرسمى*
* للخارجية المصرية، التى قال فيها "إن منطقة حلايب مصرية 100%".*
الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 08:57​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*تركيا تقيل رؤساء مديريات الشرطة فى 16 محافظة على خلفية فضيحة فساد*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 10:01​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يرفض دخول نجل مرسى مقر محاكمة والده لعدم حصوله على تصريح*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 10:07​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*السجون :  مرسى وقيادات الإخوان يرتدون ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى البيضاء*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 10:04​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*زيت الخروع من أكثر الزيوت شيوعا وشهرة، وعلى الرغم من أن الكثيرين يعتقدون أنه يتناول لعلاج الإمساك، *
*ويقول الدكتور سعيد جودة استشارى التغذية العامة وعلاج السمنة والنحافة، إن زيت الخروع *
*يستخدم كملين شديد، لذلك يستخدم فى الحالات الشديدة فقط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 10 من عناصر الإخوان أمام أكاديمية الشرطة ومسجد السلام*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 10:22​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*"العدل": سنعامل قطر بالمثل فى حالة رفض تسليم عاصم عبد الماجد*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 12:10​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*متهمو الاتحادية يؤدون صلاة الظهر داخل قفص الاتهام *

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 12:32
أدى كل من محمد البلتاجى وعصام العريان وأحمد عبد العاصى وأسعد 
الشيخة، صلاة الظهر داخل قفص الاتهام.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية : القبض على 17 إخوانيا لإثارتهم الشغب أمام أكاديمية الشرطة*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 12:40​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية : لم يثبت قيام أنصار بيت المقدس باختطاف قيادات اتحاد العمال*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 12:52​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى، إن عناصر القوات المسلحة قامت أمس الأول الاثنين 6/1/2014، بإلقاء القبض على الطفل أيوب موسى عياد "12 سنة"، وذلك لقيامه بمراقبة تحركات دوريات القوات المسلحة الثابتة والمتحركة بمدينة الشيخ زويد، وبعد اكتشاف محاولته تفجير عبوة ناسفة باستخدام جهاز لاسلكى.

الأجهزة الأمنية كشفت عن مخطط للجماعات التكفيرية خلال الفترة الأخيرة، اعتمد على تجنيد الأطفال ممن لم يبلغوا سن الرشد، فى مراقبة تحركات الدوريات العسكرية وقوات الشرطة باستخدام أجهزة لاسلكية صغيرة الحجم​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*زياد بهاء الدين: وضع قيود على تصدير الأرز وشطب مديونيات المزارعين*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 13:32
قال الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين، وزير التعاون الدولى، خلال مؤتمر صحفى له اليوم، الأربعاء، إنه تم شطب مديونيات المزارعين، إضافة إلى وضع قيود على تصدير الأرز​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*محافظ القاهرة: العاصمة تحتاج 10 آلاف أتوبيس للقضاء على الازدحام*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 13:35
قال الدكتور جلال السعيد، محافظ القاهرة، إن رأيه الشخصى للقضاء على الازدحام المرورى وحل مشكلة النقل الجماعى للمواطنين تحتاج إلى توفير 10 آلاف أتوبيس نقل عام بالعاصمة​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكرى: تدمير 3 أنفاق بين سيناء وقطاع غزة*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 13:37
قال العقيد أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى إن عناصر حرس الحدود بالجيش الثانى الميدانى تمكنت بالتنسيق مع الهيئة الهندسية للقوات المسلحة تم تدمير 3 أنفاق بمدينة رفح .​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على عدد من الإخوان بمحيط "القضاء العالى"*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 13:40
ألقت قوات الأمن، القبض على عدد من المشتبه بهم بمحيط دار القضاء العالى، وذلك بعد توافد عدد من جماعة الإخوان لمحيط دار القضاء العالى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*بالصور.. الأمطار لم تمنع المصريين بمسقط من الاستفتاء على الدستور *

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 14:05
شهدت السفارة المصرية بمسقط صباح اليوم إقبالا كبيرا من أبناء الجالية المصرية المقيمين لدى سلطنة​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان يشعلون النيران فى سيارة شرطة أمام مدينة جامعة الأزهر*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 14:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*المصريون فى دبى يبدأون التصويت على تعديلات الدستور*

*الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 14:41*

*بدأ المصريون فى دولة الإمارات اليوم الأربعاء التصويت فى استفتاء على تعديلات فى الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*أنس الفقى يتعرض لـ"أزمة قلبية" وإيداعه بغرفة "فائقة العناية"*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 14:45
تعرض مساء أمس، الثلاثاء، أنس الفقى، وزير الإعلام الأسبق، والمحبوس على ذمة قضية الكسب غير المشروع، لأزمةٍ قلبية حادة، داخل محبسه، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى المنيل الجامعى​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يقتحم المدينة الجامعية للأزهر بنين للسيطرة على شغب الإخوان*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 14:54​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان بالأزهر يختطفون جندياً ويحتجزونه فى المدينة الجامعية*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 15:17
اختطف طلاب المدينة الجامعية بالأزهر منذ قليل فرد أمن تابعاً لقوات الشرطة، يرتدى زياً مدنياً، واحتجزوه داخل المدينة الجامعية، وتحاول قوات الأمن استعادته​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*ضبط خلية إرهابية بحوزتهم مكونات قنابل بدائية الصنع بشبين القناطر*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 15:22​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*سقطت منذ قليل طائرة حربية بقرية المخزن بالمنصورة بمحافظة الدقهلية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 100طالب بالمدينة الجامعية للأزهر بعد اختطافهم جنديين*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 18:59

ألقت قوات الأمن منذ قليل القبض على ما يزيد على 100 طالب بجامعة الأزهر من داخل المدينة الجامعية لطلاب الأزهر بمدينة نصر.

وكان الطلاب اختطفوا اثنين من جنود الشرطة وألقوا أحدهما من شرفة الدور الثانى بكلية الزراعة وضرب الآخر بالمدينة بمبنى عبد الفتاح الشيخ وكتابة عبارات مسيئة للجيش على ظهره بالإسبراى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يشعلون النيران بمدرعة أمن مركزى بميدان القومية بالشرقية*​ 
الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 19:04​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*منعت سلطات مطار القاهرة اليوم الأربعاء رجل الأعمال أحمد بهجت "رئيس مجموعة دريم" من السفر إلى السودان تنفيذا لتعليمات إحدى الجهات الأمنية، حيث تم إنزال حقائبه من الطائرة التى استأنفت رحلتها بدونه.
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*قال المستشار محمود حلمى الشريف، المتحدث الرسمى باسم نادى القضاة، إن الأجهزة الأمنية شددت الحراسة على مقر النادى، الذى يقع بشارع شامبليون بعد العثور على قنبلة بجوار النادى وإبطال مفعولها قبل انفجارها.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*إبطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة وزنها 250 كجم وضبط 40 محكوما عليهم بسيناء*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 16:38
أعلنت مديرية أمن شمال سيناء، اليوم الأربعاء، فى بيان صحفى لها عن إبطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة وزنها 250 كجم​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*عودة الاتصالات لشمال سيناء بعد انقطاع 10 ساعات*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 16:26
عادت قبل قليل خدمات الاتصالات والإنترنت للعمل بشمال سيناء بعد انقطاعها لمدة 10 ساعات متواصلة عن مناطق العريش ورفح والشيخ زويد.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان يلقون مجندا من أعلى بناية بالمدينة الجامعية للأزهر*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 16:48​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*"الحكومة": 250 ألف جندى وصف ضابط من الجيش والشرطة لتأمين الاستفتاء*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 18:10​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*سفير مصر بواشنطن: عملية التصويت على الاستفتاء تسير بسلاسة*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*سفير مصر فى بريطانيا: الإقبال على الاستفتاء لم يسبق له مثيل*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 22:36
قال السفير أشرف الخولى، سفير مصر ببريطانيا، إن مسيرة من العشرات تقف أمام مقر
 السفارة الآن خلال عملية التصويت على مشروع الدستور الجديد. ​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*أمن الأزهر: قبضنا على 36 طالبًا إخوانيًا بعد خطفهم جنديين وضربهما*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 22:38
أكد اللواء مجدى عباس، مدير أمن جامعة الأزهر، أن طلاب جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية تمكنوا من 
خطف 2 من المجندين التابعين للأمن المركزى من داخل كافتيريا الجامعة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*القنصلية المصرية بأمريكا : الإخوان فشلوا فى عرقلة استفتاء لوس أنجلوس*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 00:16
فشل أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية فى تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية أمام قنصلية مصر بلوس أنجلوس بالولايات المتحدة​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*إصدار قرار ترقب للوصول لـ"وليد شرابى" بعد هروبه لقطر*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 00:56
أكد مصدر أمنى أنه تم إخطار الجهات الأمنية بقرار الترقب، للوصول للمستشار المحال 
للصلاحية وليد شرابى، الذى كان ممنوعاً من السفر​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يناير 2014)

*قال البنك المركزى المصرى اليوم الأربعاء إنه سيطرح للبيع فى مزاد يوم الأحد القادم أذون خزانة مقومة بالعملة الأمريكية لأجل عام بقيمة مليار دولار للإصدار بتاريخ 14 يناير.
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*ظهورات نورانية بمدينتي المنيا وأبوقرقاص .. البعض قال أنها تعزية لما حدث وأخر تجارب جديدة صعبة .**
*​*
]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ظهورات نورانية
فوجئ المواطنون بمحافظة المنيا ، في ساعة متأخرة ، بظهورات نورانية أشبه بتجلي السيدة العذراء، وذلك في مدينتي المنيا وأبوقرقاص، وقام المسيحيون باعتلاء أسطح المنازل لمشاهدة هذه الظهورات، والتي فسرها البعض بأنها رسالة تعزية لأقباط المنيا، الذين تعرضوا للنصيب الأكبر من الهجمات التي استهدفت كنائس ومنازل ومتاجر الأقباط في أعقاب فض اعتصامي رابعة العدوية والنهضة يوم 14 أغسطس الماضي، فيما شعر البعض بالخوف من أن تكون هذه الظهورات إنذارا لخطر قادم يستهدفهم، وقد أجرت وكالة أنباء مسيحي الشرق الأوسط إتصالا بالأنبا مكاريوس، أسقف عام المنيا وأبو قرقاص، والذي أكد حقيقة هذه الظهورات.
وقال الأنبا مكاريوس بالفعل عندما تردد بين الأقباط وجود ظهورات نورانية، صعدت إلى أعلى مبنى المطرانية، وشهدت ظهورات نورانية مثل تلك التي كانت تحدث وقت ظهورات السيدة العذراء في السنوات السابقة، وهي ظهورات تغطي مدينة المنيا”، مشيرا إلى أنه قام بالإتصال بأقباط وكهنة مدينة أبوقرقاص أيضا، والتي تبعد 20 كم عن مدنية المنيا، فرصدوا نفس الظهورات النورانية.
وأضاف “إن البعض حاول التشكيك بأنها أنوار “ليزر”، والحقيقة أن ضوء “الليزر” يأخذ شكلا دائريا في التحرك، وهو محدود المساحة، ولكن هذه الظهورات تأخذ شكلا مستقيما وتصل رؤيتها إلى مدينة أبوقرقاص، وتتركز في أعلى سماء المنيا بمناطق تعرضت للحرق والهجوم في أحداث 14 أغسطس”، 




​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

قال الإعلامي توفيق عكاشة، إن الكاتدرائية أرسلت دعوات لجميع الشخصيات لحضور أعياد الميلاد بينما لم يقم بدعوته.
وخاطب عكاشة المسيحيين "اشهدوا يا مسيحيين أنا زعلان من البابا ومن كل القساوسة، مضيفا أنه لن يرد إلا على مسيحيي مصر قائلا لهم "هاتولي حقي".
وأضاف عكاشة، خلال برنامجه الذي يبث عبر فضائية "فراعين" أنه أكثر من ساند المسيحيين، ولا يقبل أي إهانة تجاههم.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*حذرت قيادات داخل جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية انه فى حال اغتيال الرئيس المعزول في السجون سيتم تنصيب القيادي أحمد فهمى رئيس مجلس الشوري السابق رئيسا للجمهورية بدلا منه.
قال عمرو عبدالهادي المتحدث باسم جبهة الضمير الموالية للإخوان إنه لو تم اغتيال الرئيس ‫‏مرسي‬ يجب التمسك بمجلس ‫الشورى‬ و تولي ‫أحمد فهمي‬ مقاليد الحكم و الدعوة الى انتخابات رئاسية هذه هي ‫الشرعية الدستورية" على حسب قوله.
البوابة نيوز*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

حصل "اليوم السابع" على القصة الكاملة لسقوط الطائرة التابعة للجيش المصرى بمركز السنبلاوين بمحافظ الدقهلية، حيث روى أهالى عزبة المتوه وقرية المخزن، التابعة لمركز السنبلاوين، لحظات الرعب والفزع التى عاشوها بعدما رأوا سقوط الطائرة الحربية داخل قريتهم وانفجارها.
وأشار هشام كامل، أحد أهالى القرية، إلى أنه فى تمام الساعة الخامسة والنصف شاهدنا الطائرة فى الجو على ارتفاع منخفض للغاية، ولم نسمع لها صوتا وكادت تقترب من بعض المنازل فى القرية، فشعرنا بأن هناك خطرا، وفجأة رأينا قائد الطيارة ينطلق منها بالمظلة ويترك الطائرة.
وتابع: وبعدها بخمس دقائق اصطدمت الطائرة بالأرض داخل إحدى الأراضى الزراعية وسقطت محدثة ثلاثة انفجارات، وخرجت منها ألسنة اللهب وسط حالة من الذهول، مضيفا أنه على الفور وصلت قوات من القوات المسلحة والشرطة إلى مكان الحادث، وقامت بعمل كردون أمنى على المنطقة لحين وصول المسئولين من القوت المسلحة.
من جانبه، قال مصدر مسئول إن قائد الطائرة قام بإرسال استغاثات إلى قائده، وأكد أن هناك عطلا فى محرك الطائرة، وهناك خلل كبير وبالفعل المحرك توقف عن العمل، والطائرة أصبحت خارج السيطرة، فأمرها القائد بترك الطائرة ومحاولة تجنب الهبوط بمنطقة سكنية حتى لا تحدث كارثة، وهو بالفعل ما قام به قائد الطائرة، وتأخر فى الهبوط لحين إبعاد الطائرة عن المنطقة السكنية، وجازف بحياته وهو ما أدى إلى إصابته فى القدم.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

نجحت قوات الدفاع المني بالشرقية من إخماد حريق ضخم شب في مصنع لانتاج المناديل الورقية بمدنية العاشر من رمضان .
تلقي مدير أمن الشرقية إخطارًا يفيد بنشوب حريق بمصنع نفرتاري لإنتاج المناديل الورق بالمنطقة الصناعية الثالثة بمدينة العاشر من رمضان، ودفعت الحماية المدنية بعدد 10 سيارات إطفاء وتم إخماد الحريق .
وتبين من التحريات الأولية نشوب حريق بإحدى ماكينات الإنتاج ولم يسفر عن وقوع خسائر بشرية


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*أفتى الداعية الإخواني الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي، بتحريم المشاركة في التصويت على "دستور 2013"، لأنه وُضع حسب زعمه من قبل "علمانيين"، وخلت ديباجته من "أي نص قرآني أو حديث نبوي، بينما تضمن كلامًا للبابا شنودة"، حسب قوله.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

طقس اليوم.. شديد البرودة ليلا وتوقعات بسيول على سيناء

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 06:18






يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية، اليوم الخميس، طقسا شتويا بارد نهاراً شديد البرودة ليلاً، وتنشط الرياح المثيرة للرمال على أغلب الأنحاء كما تظهر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة شمالا متكاثرة يصاحبها سقوط الأمطار على السواحل الشمالية، وتوقعات بسيول على سيناء.
 تتكاثر السحب الركامية على شمال البلاد والسواحل الشمالية والدلتا والقاهرة، وتتساقط الأمطار الغزيرة "الرعدية" على السواحل الشمالية والدلتا والقاهرة وشمال الصعيد.
وحذر خبراء الأرصاد من التواجد أثناء سماع أصوات الرعد والأمطار الغزيرة خاصة فى سيناء. 
ودرجات الحرارة المتوقعة اليوم الخميس
السواحل الشمالية والدلتا والقاهرة وسيناء وشمال الصعيد: 17 درجة
جنوب الصعيد والصحراء الغربية: 20 درجة​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*خبير أمنى: مخططات اغتيال "مرسى" لضمان عدم حديثه عن التخابر*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 05:34






*رجح الخبير الأمنى اللواء محمد نور الدين،  بمنع أجهزة سيادية لـ"مرسى" من حضور المحاكمة بعد كشف مخطط لاغتياله من "التنظيم الدولى"، وأن عناصر انتحارية من "أنصار بيت المقدس" ارتدت أحزمة ناسفة كانت مؤهلة لتنفيذ العملية وإلصاق التهمة فى الأمن.
ونوه "نور الدين" ، أن تلك المعلومات وردته فى أول جلسة لمحاكمة مرسى، ولم يظهر دليل لتأكيدها، مضيفا أن "أجهزة أمنية رصدت فى الآونة الأخيرة اتفاق بين أمريكا والتنظيم الدولى لاغتيال مرسى، ليضمنوا عدم حديثه عن قضية التخابر، التى ستدين أمريكا"، حسب قوله.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*سفير مصر بفرنسا: التصويت يسير بشكل جيد ويزيد بعد انتهاء العمل*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 01:23
قال السفير محمد مصطفى كمال، سفير مصر بفرنسا، إن التصويت فى 
استفتاء المصريين على الدستور يتم بشكل جيد .​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*خبير : استثناء البنوك من تطبيق "الأقصى للأجور" لا يحقق العدالة الاجتماعية*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 07:12 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*رئيس البريد : نعمل على ميكنة صرف المعاشات*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 06:31
قال رئيس الهيئة القومية للبريد الدكتور أشرف جمال الدين، إن الهيئة تسير 
بخطوات سريعة وجادة نحو التوسع فى استخدام الكروت الذكية​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*374 مليون دولار حصيلة جمارك السيارات فى مصر خلال 11 شهرا*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 22:14
قالت مصلحة الجمارك التابعة لوزارة المالية المصرية، إن عدد السيارات المستوردة والمُفرج عنها من المنافذ 
الجمركية بالبلاد خلال الفترة من يناير وحتى نوفمبر من العام الماضى، بلغ 104.8 ألف سيارة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الضغوط النفسية وقلة النوم والإرهاق الجسدى من أسباب ضعف المناعة*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 07:06
تختلف أسباب ضعف الجهاز المناعى إلا أن الأطباء يرون أن الضغوطات 
النفسية وقلة النوم والإرهاق الجسدى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*تهيئة الجسم أولا بالإقلاع عن التدخين أهم خطوة للتخلص من هذه العادة*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 05:09
هناك نحو 35% من المدخنين يحاولون كل سنة الإقلاع عن التدخين، كما 
أن الفكرة تراود ما يقرب من 60% من المدخنين​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*"ديلى ميل": الاستيقاظ المتأخر من النوم يعزز نتائج الطلاب بالامتحانات*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 03:27

قد لا تروق فكرة استيقاظ الطلاب المراهقين فى وقت متأخر للكثير من الآباء والأمهات ويعدونها أمراً مستهجناً، وخاصة أنهم يحرصون دائماً على إيقاظهم فى وقت مبكر من اليوم، ولكن هذا ما كشفت عنه الأبحاث الطبية الحديثة، والتى نشرت مؤخراً بصحيفة "ديلى ميل" البريطانية، حيث أكدت أن الساعة البيولوجية للمراهقين تتأخر عن مثيلتها للبالغين بمقدار ساعتين، وأشارت أن الاستيقاظ فى وقت متأخر صباحاً قد يساهم فى تعزيز تفوق الطلاب، وتحسين أدائهم الأكاديمى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*التفكير فى الأهداف السليمة يساعد على التخلص من العصبية*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 06:34
الانفعال الدائم قد يؤدى إلى حدوث كثير من المضاعفات الخطيرة، وتلك المشكلات لا تتوقف على المشكلات النفسية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*حسن مصطفى يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا للرد على اتهامات "أبو زيد" اليوم*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 03:35​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*شفيق يعود لمصر خلال أيام ويجدد تأكيده على خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 03:00
أكد الفريق أحمد شفيق عودته إلى أرض مصر خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة، 
خلال حواره مع الإعلامى أسامة كمال ببرنامج "القاهرة 360"​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*سقوط الأمطار متوسطة الشده على محافظات الوجة البحرى والقاهرة وشمال الصعيد اليوم الخميس.*

*كما تتوقع ان تكون الامطار غزيرة ورعدية على سيناء تصل لحد السيول* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*"سوء الأحوال الجوية".. كان هذا هو المخرج الآمن الذي لجأت إليه وزارة الداخلية، اليوم الأربعاء، لإجهاض محاولة تهريب الرئيس المعزول، بعد أن تأكدت المعلومات بأن "الجماعة" تنفذ خطة لتهريبه أو لاغتياله عن طريق استهداف طائرته بقذيفة "آر بى جى".
*
*خطة تهريب "المعزول" وضعها الدكتور «محمود عزت»- نائب المرشد الهارب في اجتماع عبر برنامج "سكاي بي" مع "رئيس العمليات في الجماعة الإسلامية"، وهو المسئول عن إدارة الجناح العسكري للجماعة الذي كان له دور كبير في اغتيال العديد من رموز باكستان المناوئين لتوجه الجماعة.*

*«عزت» اتفق مع "رئيس العمليات" وممثل القاعدة، على وضع خطة خاصة للتعامل مع محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، وأبلغهم أنه تم تخصيص 30 مليون دولار لخطة تهريب "مرسي".*

*وتم الاتفاق على أن تقوم الكتائب المسلحة التابعة لتنظيم القاعدة والتي دخلت عناصرها مصر على مدى الشهور القليلة الماضية، لتعمل على دعم حكم مرسي والإخوان وإجهاض أي محاولة للانقلاب على هذا الحكم، بتنفيذ خطة تهريب "المعزول" لقطاع غزة.. وذلك باستخدام أجهزة مراقبة وتتبع حديثة قادرة على كشف وتحديد مكان مرسي وخط سيره إلى قاعة المحاكمة، وهذه الكتائب اسمها "كتائب الظواهري"، وهى خاضعة للإشراف المباشر للدكتور أيمن الظواهرى زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، وتسللت هذه الكتائب إلى مصر خلال الشهور الماضية على دفعات، وبعضها دخل عن طريق سيناء بطرق غير مشروعة، في حين دخل بعضها الآخر بتأشيرات سياحية.*

*وقالت مصادر لـ"فيتو" إن هذه الكتائب تضم العديد من الجنسيات "ليبيين وأفغان وباكستانيين وجزائريين وسعوديين وعراقيين" وبعض العناصر المنتمية للمافيا الدولية، والتي لها خبرة في تنفيذ عمليات الاغتيال السياسي، والأعمال التخريبية ودخلت مصر على مدى الفترات الماضية.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*عقد هادي خشبة مدير قطاع الكرة بالأهلي، جلسة مع محمد أبوتريكة، لاعب وسط الفريق السابق والذي أعلن مؤخرًا اعتزاله كرة القدم لتسوية مستحقاته لدى الأهلي.

وطالب خشبة من لاعب الأهلي السابق، بالتوقيع على هذه التسوية مقابل فسخ تعاقده مع الأهلي الذي وقع عليه اللاعب مطلع الموسم الجاري، وينتهي بنهاية الموسم المقبل.

وتنازل "تريكة" بموجب هذا التوقيع عن كافة مستحقاته المتبقية من عقد الموسم المقبل، لضمان عدم المطالبة بها، خاصة بعدما لعب تريكة لمدة 6 أشهر فقط من مدة العقد، الذي وقعه مع الأهلي لمدة موسمين.*
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*ضبطت الأجهزة الأمنية في المنيا، مساء الأربعاء، 11 متهمًا من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، و«المسجلين خطر»، لـ«تورطهم في أحداث الشغب، واقتحام أقسام الشرطة والمنشآت العامة ودور العبادة المسيحية، عقب فض اعتصامي رابعة العدوية والنهضة في أغسطس الماضي».
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*يترقب العلماء وصول سحابة بلازمية إلى الأرض، اليوم الخميس، بعد أن انطلقت من الشمس بسرعة 1500 كيلومتر في الثانية، في ظاهرة فلكية لن تشكل خطورة على كوكبنا.
وقال معهد الفيزياء الفلكية بجامعة جوتنجن الألمانية، إن العاصفة الجيو مغناطيسية ستبلغ على الأرجح ذروتها بعد 12 ساعة من وصولها الى كوكب الأرض.
وسيتمكن سكان الجزء الشمالي من الأرض أن يشاهدوا أضواء قوية جراء هذه العاصفة التي قد تتسبب أيضا في حدوث اضطرابات لدى أجهزة الاستشعار في الفضاء الخارجي.*
*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*دخل محامي رجل الأعمال المصري المطلوب للحكومة المصرية حسين سالم في مفاوضات أطلق عليها "مبادرة تصالح"، عرض من خلالها رجل الأعمال التنازل عن نصف إجمالي ثروته في الداخل والخارج مقابل إسقاط الحكومة المصرية جميع التهم المنسوبة إليه.*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*صحيفة الغارديان في وقت سابق، أشارت إلى أن ثروة عائلة حسني مبارك تقدر بـ70 مليار دولار، غالبيتها بأسماء رجال أعمال، منهم أحمد عز وحسين سالم وغيرهما من رجال أعمال الحقبة السابقة.*
*بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*مصطفى الفقى يكتب .. الرئيس القادم*
* الفريق أول «السيسى» قد يكون ذلك هو أفضل الخيارات أمامنا.*
*ترشيح «السيسى» لا يبدو خيارًا بقدر ما هو ضرورة ،*
*وقد يكون «السيسى» نفسه هو أول من يدفع الفاتورة لها! *
*ولكنه أمل الجماهير بوطنيته وجسارته وحكمته.




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*أوباما يدعو ميركل إلى واشنطن بعد فضيحة التنصت*

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 22:10
أعلن البيت الأبيض الأربعاء أن الرئيس أوباما دعا المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل لزيارة واشنطن، 
فى محاولة لتهدئة التوتر بين البلدين إثر فضيحة التنصت على الاتصالات الهاتفية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*ارتفاع حصيلة قتلى موجة البرد فى شرق أمريكا إلى 21 شخصاً *

الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 - 20:04
لقى 21 شخصاً حتفهم فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، بسبب موجة البرد الشديد، الناجمة عن هواء قطبى،
 وتسببت الهواء القطبى البارد بوفاة 21 شخصاً فى أنحاء الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*السيناتور ماكين يحمل أوباما مسئولية استيلاء القاعدة على الفلوجة*

حمل السيناتور جون ماكين إدارة الرئيس الأمريكى أوباما مسئولية استيلاء العناصر المتشددة التابعة لتنظيم القاعدة على مدينة الفالوجا العراقية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*البابا فرنسيس يدعو قسا لركوب عربته خلال جولة فى ساحة القديس بطرس*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 02:11
دعا البابا فرنسيس قسا أرجنتينيا إلى ركوب عربته البابوية خلال اجتماع عام فى ساحة القديس بطرس أمس الأربعاء بعدما تعرف عليه وسط الحشد​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*كيرى يبدأ زيارة إلى باريس والكويت الأحد المقبل*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 03:31
يبدأ وزير الخارجية الأمريكى جولة خارجية يوم الأحد المقبل، تشمل كلا من 
العاصمة الفرنسية باريس ومدينة الكويت​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 14 تمثالاً فرعونياً و11 حجرا مختلف الأنواع بحوزة عاطل بسوهاج*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*رئيسة كوريا الجنوبية تزور الهند وسويسرا الأسبوع المقبل *

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 09:40
أعلنت الرئاسة فى كوريا الجنوبية، اليوم الخميس، أن الرئيسة بارك كون هيه ستزور الهند وسويسرا الأسبوع المقبل، 
ثم تشارك فى المنتدى السنوى لرجال الأعمال، والسياسيين بمنتجع دافوس السويسرى ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*إصابة فلسطينيين بصاروخ أطلقته طائرة استطلاع إسرائيلية جنوب شرق غزة*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 08:29​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*تأهب أمنى بجنوب روسيا بعد العثور على 5 جثث*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 10:41
قال متحدث إقليمى باسم جهاز الأمن الاتحادى الروسى، إن قوات الأمن وضعت فى حالة تأهب فى منطقة ستافروبول 
بجنوب روسيا بعد العثور على خمس جثث بها إصابات ناجمة عن طلقات رصاص وشحنة ناسفة​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*أتليتكو مدريد يضع 20 مليون إسترلينى لخطف صلاح من الدورى الإنجليزى*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 11:06

يرغب نادى أتليتكو مدريد الأسبانى، فى التعاقد مع المصرى محمد صلاح نجم فريق بازل السويسرى، 
مقابل 20 مليون جنيه أسترلينى، خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس منصور يوفد "المسلمانى" لتهنئة مجدى يعقوب بـ"تكريم بريطانيا"*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 11:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*زلزال يضرب جزيرة كيش بجنوب إيران بقوة 4.3 درجة*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 11:32​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الدولار يسجل 699 قرشًا فى تعاملات الخميس*
الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 08:20
استقر سعر صرف الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى، 6.9569 جنيه للشراء و6.9925 جنيه للبيع، وسجل اليورو الأوروبى 9.4558 جنيه للشراء و9.5063 للبيع.
وسجل الجنيه الإسترلينى 11.4253 جنيه للشراء و11.4865 جنيه للبيع، وسجل الفرنك السويسرى 7.6432 جنيه للشراء و7.6849 جنيه للبيع، وبلغ الين اليابانى "100 ين" 6.6408 جنيه للشراء و6.6767 جنيه للبيع، وسجل سعر صرف اليوان الصينى 1.1496 جنيه للشراء و1.1556 جنيه للبيع.
و بلغ سعر صرف الريال السعودى 1.8549 جنيه للشراء و1.8645 جنيه، وسجل الدينار الكويتى 24.6261 جنيه للشراء و24.7697 جنيه للبيع، وسجل الدرهم الإماراتى 1.894 جنيه للشراء و1.9039 جنيه للبيع.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*انتظام الامتحانات بجامعة القاهرة .. والأمن يكثف تواجده على البوابات *

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 11:09
تشهد جامعة القاهرة حالة من الهدوء، وانتظام أعمال الامتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول، وذلك 
قبل بدء مظاهرات طلاب الإخوان الذين دعوا لها بالأمس.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*بدء امتحانات طالبات "الأزهر" فى هدوء وسط تشديدات أمنية*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 10:46
يشهد الحرم الجامعى لجامعة الأزهر فرع الطالبات هدوء تاما، مع بدء امتحانات اليوم الخميس​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*وصول 30 ألف طن بوتاجاز وبضائع لموانئ السويس*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 10:14​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> *انتظام الامتحانات بجامعة القاهرة .. والأمن يكثف تواجده على البوابات *
> 
> الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 11:09
> تشهد جامعة القاهرة حالة من الهدوء، وانتظام أعمال الامتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول، وذلك
> قبل بدء مظاهرات طلاب الإخوان الذين دعوا لها بالأمس.​




*في مظاهره خرفان قدام مبني الامتحانات بس عددها ميجيش 50 طالب وطالبه علم واحد هههه *​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*ضبط فلسطينيين بالعريش بحوزتهما مبالغ مالية وصور لكتائب القسام*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 12:07
أعلنت مديرية أمن شمال سيناء اليوم الخميس، فى بيان لها، ضبط شخصين 
يحملان الجنسية الفلسطينية فى كمين أمنى بمدخل المحافظة​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*محافظ القاهرة: افتتاح الخط الثالث للمترو 30 إبريل بـ 750 رحلة يوميا*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 12:22​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*حسين سالم يطالب برفع اسمه من "الإنتربول" *

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 13:33
طالب حسين سالم، رجل الأعمال الهارب، من الحكومة لرفع اسمه من قوائم الإنتربول،
 قائلا: "كمبادرة حسن نية يجب رفع أسمائنا من الإنتربول".​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الحكومة: لم نتلق عروضا رسمية من حسين سالم بالتنازل عن نصف ثروته*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 14:42​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*استنفار أمنى بشمال سيناء.. ومروحية تحلق فى سماء العريش*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 14:56
بدأت قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء قبل قليل، حالة استنفار أمنى مفاجئ، وحلقت مروحية فى سماء مدينة العريش، 
فيما تجوب دوريات شرطة شوارع المدينة بين الحين والآخر​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*خبراء الطقس: سقوط أمطار رعدية على القاهرة والدلتا الساعات القادمة*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 15:16
يتوقع خبراء الأرصاد الجوية أن تستمر فرص سقوط الأمطار على القاهرة ومحافظات
 الوجه البحرى وشمال ووسط سيناء فى الساعات القادمة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*أكد الإعلامى أحمد شوبير وجود مفاوضات بين مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى، برئاسة حسن حمدى، وإبراهيم صلاح لاعب الزمالك السابق والعروبة السعودى الحالى.

وأشار شوبير اليوم الخميس، إلى أن إبراهيم صلاح يعيش حالياً حالة من الحيرة، ما بين الانضمام إلى القلعة الحمراء أو العودة للبيضاء.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*ارتفاع نسبة من ينوون التصويت بـ"نعم" على الدستور إلى 87.6%*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 13:04
أعلن مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار ارتفاع نسبة من ينوون التصويت بـ"نعم" على مشروع دستور 2013 إلى 87.6%، وذلك ممن ينوون المشاركة فى الاستفتاء، أو الذين لم يقرروا بعد مشاركتهم من عدمها​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*دراسة: النساء البيض الأكثر إصابة بسرطان الثدى بسبب نمط حياتهن المتبع*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 12:04
أكدت دراسة بريطانية جديدة أن النساء البيض فى بريطانيا أكثر عرضة من أقرانهن السود والآسيويات، 
للإصابة بسرطان الثدى الذى يعد أكثر أنواع السرطان شيوعا هناك.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*درية شرف الدين تهنئ مدحت شلبى بانضمامه للتليفزيون المصرى*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 16:37
تلقى الإعلامى مدحت شلبى مكالمة هاتفية من درية شرف الدين، وزيرة الإعلام، تهنئه فيها على الانضمام للتليفزيون 
المصرى، وقيامه بإدارة الاستديو التحليلى للقاء الأهلى وإنبى فى الأسبوع الرابع للدورى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*المحلة يهزم الرجاء برباعية نظيفة*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 16:27
حقق فريق غزل المحلة أولى انتصاراته هذا الموسم، بالفوز على الرجاء 4/1 
فى المباراة التى جرت بينهما باستاد المحلة​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الاتحاد يكتسح الإنتاج الحربى "بثلاثية" فى الدورى*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 16:25
نجح فريق الاتحاد السكندرى، فى الفوز على نظيره فريق الإنتاج الحربى بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، 
فى المباراة التى جمعتهما ظهر اليوم، على استاد الإسكندريه​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*بتروجيت يهزم دجلة بهدفين.. وطرد الحضرى*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 16:14
انتهت مباراة وادى دجلة وبتروجيت، التى أقيمت على ملعب الدفاع الجوى، ضمن فعاليات الأسبوع الرابع من مسابقة الدورى العام هذا الموسم، بفوز الفريق البترولى بهدفين نظيفين، أحرزهما مهاجم الفريق مروان محسن​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*هناء حمزة: "التليفزيون رامينا فى الزبالة وإحنا ولاد البطة السودا"*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 15:48
سخرت الإعلامية هناء حمزة من تعمد مسئولى التليفزيون المصرى، تهميش دور كوادر وقيادات التليفزيون على 
حساب آخرين، وذلك بعد التعاقد مع مدحت شلبى لتقديم الاستوديو التحليلى على قنوات التليفزيون.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*حسن مصطفى : "هرفع قضية ضد اللى شهر بيّا ولو الأهلى وقع كلنا هنقع"*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 15:29
أكد حسن مصطفى رئيس الاتحاد الدولى لليد، خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد فى مقر اللجنة الأولمبية مع 
رؤساء الاتحادات، أنه يحترم منصب وزير الرياضة، ولكنه لا يقبل الشخص الذى يمثل المنصب​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*رؤساء الاتحادات تطلب حذف "أهلى وعشيرتى" من مضبطة المؤتمر*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 14:53
طلب رؤساء الاتحادات من حسن مصطفى، رئيس الاتحاد الدولى لكرة اليد، حذف كلمة أهلى وعشيرتى،
 التى قالها رئيس الاتحاد الدولى لكرة اليد خلال حديثه معهم.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الأهلى يعلن رسميًا عن فوز "فيوتشر" بحقوق بث مبارياته بـ41 مليون جنيه*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 13:29
أعلن النادى الأهلى، عن فوز شركة فيوتشر بالمزايدة العلنية لشراء حقوق بث مباريات الأهلى فى بطولة الدورى العام هذا الموسم، بالإضافة إلى مباراتى دور الـ16 و32 لبطولة دورى أبطال أفريقيا، والمباريات الودية التى ينظمها النادى الأهلى على ملعبه، ومباريات قطاع الناشئين​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*مصطفى يونس: حسن حمدى وراء استبعادى من تحليل مباراة الأهلى وإنبى*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 11:54
أكد مصطفى يونس، نجم مصر والنادى الأهلى السابق، أنه كان من المقرر أن يظهر اليوم فى الأستوديو التحليلى الجديد على الفضائية المصرية مع الإعلامى مدحت شلبى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*يوسف يرفض السماح لـ"سعد سمير" بأداء الامتحان فى جامعة بنها*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 11:01
رفض الجهاز الفنى لفريق الكرة بالنادى الأهلى، بقيادة محمد يوسف، السماح لسعد سمير مدافع الفريق *بآداء الامتحان اليوم فى معهد الخدمة الاجتماعية، حتى لا يتأخر عن موعد لقاء الفريق أمام إنبى،* المقرر إقامته الخامسة من مساء اليوم باستاد القاهرة، فى الأسبوع الرابع من فعاليات المجموعة الأولى من الدورى الممتاز.​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يقطعون طريق الجيش بالسويس.. والأمن يطاردهم*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 19:53​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الجيش يتسلم 4 تكفيريين ضبط بحوزتهم حزام ناسف و4 قنابل بالشرقية*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 19:21
تحفظت قوات الجيش منذ قليل على 4 تكفيريين ضبط بحوزتهم سيارتان وحزام ناسف و4 قنابل وبندقية آلية بطريق مفارق أبو خضير بمدينة الصالحية الجديدة بمحافظة الشرقية​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*أحمد فتحى أفضل لاعب محلى فى أفريقيا لعام 2013*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 23:03
*منح الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم، جائزة أفضل لاعب محلى لعام 2013 إلى أحمد فتحى لاعب الأهلى، فى الحفل السنوى المقام فى مدينة "لاجوس" النيجيرية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الأهلى أفضل نادى فى أفريقيا لعام 2013 *

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 22:54
منح الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم جائزة أفضل نادى لعام 2013 للنادى الأهلى فى الحفل السنوى المقام فى مدينة "لاجوس" النيجيرية​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*منتخب نيجيريا تحت 17 عاما الأفضل فى عام 2013*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 22:53
منح الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم جائزة أفضل منتخب تحت 17 سنة لعام 2013 لنيجيريا، فى الحفل السنوى المقام فى مدينة "لاجوس" النيجيرية​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*سويلم: بيع الأهلى لمبارياته منفردا "باطل"*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 19:25
انتقد محمد سويلم، مدير مديرية الشباب والرياضة بالقاهرة، الإجراءات التى اتبعها مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى، برئاسة حسن حمدى، الخاصة ببيع مباريات فريقه لقناة "سى بى سى" مقابل 41 مليون جنيه لموسم 2013_2014.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الليمون طارد للسموم ويقوى جدار الأوعية الدموية*
الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 19:13
قد نسمع العديد من الدعابات عن عصير الليمون، كأن يقال لو مزاجك مش رايق اشرب عصير ليمون.. هدى أعصابك واشرب ليمون، وكلها من العبارات والجمل التى تتداول داخل المجتمع دون أن يسأل كثير منا عن الفوائد الحقيقية لليمون والتى توضحها الدكتورة بسنت عزت استشارى أمراض المناعة، قائلة إن لليمون عددا من الفوائد الصحية التى تتمثل فى كونه ينقى الدم ويزيل كافة الشوائب بالجسم بجانب قدرته على تخليص الجسم من السموم العالقة به، كما أن الليمون غنى بالبوتاسيوم الذى يعتبر ذا أهمية كبيرة لمرضى القلب نظرا لقدرته على تقوية المناعة ومساعدته لمرضى القلب فى التخلص من المشاكل والأزمات القلبية، ويعتبر من المهدئات الطبيعية التى يمكن اللجوء لها وعند وضع نصف ليمونة على أى جرح يتعرض للنزيف يكن أن يساهم ذلك فى وقف النزيف تماما.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*الليرة التركية تهبط إلى مستويات قياسية منخفضة جديدة*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 23:20​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يناير 2014)

*البنك المركزى يطرح اليوم أذون خزانة بقيمة 6.5 مليار جنيه*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 10:06
يطرح البنك المركزى المصرى، اليوم الخميس، نيابة عن وزارة المالية، أذون خزانة بقيمة إجمالية تقدر بـ6.5 مليار جنيه، وتبلغ قيمة الطرح الأول لأذون خزانة لأجل 182 يومًا، 2.5 مليار جنيه، وأذون بقيمة 4 مليارات جنيه لأجل 357 يومًا​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"تدريس الأزهر": المدينة الجامعية أصبحت وكرًا لـ1200 إرهابى من كرداسة*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 23:13​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*عزام الأحمد: مصر ترفض لقاء "حماس" بعد اعتبار الإخوان جماعة إرهابية*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 23:55​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*11 ألف مصرى بالكويت صوتوا على استفتاء الدستور فى اليوم الثانى*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*شفيق: لن أتردد لحظة فى خوض سباق الرئاسة مجددًا إذا لم يترشح السيسى *

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 00:00​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*منع منتقبتين من السفر لتركيا بحوزتهما فيديو تدريبات عسكرية لزوجيهما*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 00:46​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يكثف تواجده بمداخل ومخارج القاهرة والجيزة تحسبا لتظاهر الإخوان*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 01:41​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"هيئة الكتاب": تغيير موعد معرض الكتاب يسحب منه الصفة الدولية*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 03:43​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*نجل نقابى مختطف بسيناء يناشد "السيسى" بالتدخل لتحرير والده*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 03:43​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*تقرير لـ"الزراعة": اكتشاف 96 بؤرة مصابة بأنفلونزا الطيور فى 2013*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 05:06​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*ارتفاع مبيعات فرع "بى.إم.دبليو" الألمانية فى الصين بنسبة 20% *

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 22:52​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*ارتفاع نسبة من ينوون التصويت بـ"نعم" على الدستور إلى 87.6%*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"المالية" تقدم مواعيد صرف رواتب يناير ليوم 22 من الشهر*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*زلزال بقوة 5.1 يضرب شمال العاصمة الكوبية "هافنا" *

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 01:28
ضرب زلزال بلغت شدته 1 .5 درجة على مقياس ريختر شمال العاصمة الكوبية هافانا.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*زلزال جديد بقوة 5 درجات بمقياس ريختر يضرب جزيرة كيش جنوب إيران*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 19:23
ضرب زلزال بقوة خمس درجات علی مقیاس ریختر وللمرة الثانیة اليوم الخميس.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"جلسة" بين الأهلى ومحافظ القاهرة لرفع الحجز على "أرصدة البنوك"*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 05:30​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"جمعة" يتنازل عن باقى مستحقاته لإنبى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 05:21
تنازل صالح جمعة لاعب وسط فريق إنبى، والمعار إلى صفوف نادى ناسيونال ماديرا البرتغالى، عن باقى مستحقاته المالية لدى إنبى،​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*عمر جمال يمنح الزمالك مهلة 5 أيام لتوفير مقدم التعاقد*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 04:49
منح عمر جمال لاعب أهلى طرابلس والإسماعيلى السابق، مسئولى الزمالك مهلة حتى يوم 15 يناير الجارى، لتوفير مقدم التعاقد الخاص بانضمامه للفريق الأبيض فى صفقة انتقال حر، وألا تعتبر المفاوضات الدائرة بين الجانبين كأن لم تكن.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*مدرب الأهلى : أفضل لاعب إفريقى أحلى نهاية لمشوار أبو تريكة*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 00:09​وجه أحمد أيوب المدرب العام لفريق الكرة بالنادى الأهلى التهنئة إلى محمد أبو تريكة نجم الأهلى المعتزل لاختياره كأفضل لاعب محلى بالقارة الإفريقية.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*توريه أفضل لاعب فى أفريقيا عام 2013*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 23:53
منح الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم جائزة أفضل لاعب لعام 2013 إلى الإيفوارى يايا توريه، لاعب مانشستر سيتى الانجليزى، فى الحفل السنوى المقام فى مدينة "لاجوس" النيجيرية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*حيمودى أفضل حكم فى أفريقيا لعام 2013*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 23:35
منح الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم جائزة أفضل حكم لعام 2013 إلى الجزائرى جمال حيمودى، فى الحفل السنوى المقام فى مدينة "لاجوس" النيجيرية​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الجمهور النيجيرى يحصل على جائزة "التشجيع النظيف" لعام 2013*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 23:31
منح الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم جائزة "التشجيع النظيف" لعام 2013 إلى الجمهور النيجيرى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*كيشى أفضل مدرب فى أفريقيا لعام 2013*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 23:14
منح الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم جائزة أفضل مدرب لعام 2013 لستيفن كيشى المدير الفنى للمنتخب النيجيرى، فى الحفل السنوى المقام فى مدينة "لاجوس" النيجيرية​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"جنة الحيوان وقادة الفكر وخصام ونقد" أبرز إصدارات طه حسين بمعرض الكتاب*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 03:27
تعيد الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب، إعادة طبع 20 كتابا من مؤلفات عميد الأدب العربى طه حسين، لتشارك بمعرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب،​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*المتابعة المستمرة أفضل من التدخل الجراحى لعلاج سرطان البروستاتا*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 18:09
أصدر المعهد الوطنى للصحة والرعاية المتميزة فى بريطانيا، توصيات جديدة فى علاج سرطان البروستاتا، قليل ومتوسط الخطر، تتضمن أن الفحوصات والمتابعة المستمرة هى أفضل من الجراحة أو العلاج الإشعاعى الفورى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*طرح بخاخة جديدة لعلاج حساسية الصدر داخل بريطانيا*

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 22:02
صدقت بريطانيا يوم أمس، الأربعاء، على طرح دواء جديد لعلاج مرض الربو أو حساسية الصدر، وهو يوجد فى صورة بخاخة للاستنشاق تستخدم مرة واحدة يومياً، لتساهم فى تخفيف أعراض المرض،​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*هيئة الغذاء والدواء: أدوية علاج الإمساك الشائعة قد تسبب الوفاة*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 04:04
حذر مسئولون فى الهيئة الأمريكية للغذاء والدواء، من أن تناول أكثر من جرعة يوميا من المُليّنات الشائعة التى تستخدم لعلاج الإمساك قد يسبب أعراضا جانبية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"ديلى ميل": الأفوكادو الحل السحرى للحد من الشعور بالجوع *

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 05:16
الأفوكادو أحد أكثر الأطعمة الصحية على الإطلاق، وتم اختياره مؤخراً ضمن أكثر خمسة أطعمة صحية على مستوى العالم.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

توقعت الهيئة العامة للأرصاد الجوية ستمرار تكاثر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة علي شمال وشرق البلاد وفرص سقوط الامطار الغزيرة اليوم الجمعة علي السواحل الشمالية وسيناء بصفة عامة ، وفرص لتساقط الامطار علي الوجه البحري والقاهرة وشمال الصعيد وقد تمتد الي مناطق من شمال وسط الصعيد بدرجات متفاوتة ، وأمطار غزيرة علي سيناء قد تصل الي حد السيول علي بعض المناطق في سيناء .​
وتحذر الأرصاد، في بيان له، من خطر تكون السيول علي سيناء نظرا للامطار الغزيرة و طبيعة التضاريس بها، متوقعة ظهور ظاهرة الشبورة الكثيفة علي معظم المناطق الشمالية المتاخمة للمزروعات والمسطحات المائية خاصة في الصباح الباكر اليوم الجمعة، طالبة من قائدي السيارات توخي الحذر أثناء القيادة علي الطرق السريعة.​
وأكدت أن التحسن التدريجي في الأحوال الجوية يبدأ من غدا السبت .​
* بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*دعا ما يسمى «التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية» المؤيد للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، لتنظيم مسيرات عقب صلاة الجمعة، تنطلق من مساجد محافظتي القاهرة والجيزة، تحت شعار «يسقط دستور العسكر».
كان ما يسمى «التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية»، دعا إلى مقاطعة الاستفتاء على الدستور، مطالبا أنصاره بالاحتشاد في كل الميادين، لإسقاط* *الدستور*.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*نشرت قوات الجيش والشرطة عددا من الأكمنة الثابتة والمتحركة فى الشوارع والمحاور الرئيسية بالقاهرة والجيزة، استعدادا للمسيرات التي دعا إليها ما يسمى «التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية» عقب صلاة الجمعة من مساجد محافظتي القاهرة والجيزة، تحت شعار «يسقط دستور العسكر».
فيما كثفت قوات الجيش والشرطة تواجدهما فى عدة ميادين منهاالتحرير ورابعة العدوية.*
*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الجمعة 10/يناير/2014 - 06:02 ص​
تمكنت قوات الأمن المركزى بمدينة الصالحية الجديدة بالشرقية، من إلقاء القبض على خلية إرهابية، وبحوزتها حزام ناسف وأسلحة آلية​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*واصلت قوات الجيش والشرطة إغلاق ميدان النهضة صباح اليوم، الجمعة، بعدد من المدرعات والأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية، أمام حركة المرور، قبل ساعات من المسيرات التي دعا إليها ما يسمى «التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية» عقب صلاة الجمعة من مساجد محافظتي القاهرة والجيزة، تحت شعار «يسقط دستور العسكر».*
* فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

يناير 10, 2014    6:18 ص
طالبت حركة حماس، مساء أمس الخميس السلطات المصرية بالإفراج عن الفلسطينيين الذين اعتقلتهم خلال رحلات سفرهم إلى دول مختلفة عبر مصر.
وقال الناطق باسم الحركة، سامي أبو زهري، إن الأسماء التي أعلن اﻷمن المصري انه اعتقلهم في سيناء هم فلسطينيون مسافرون تم اعتقالهم خلال السفر، مبينا أن خالد وليد عقل كان في طريقه باتجاه تركيا لزيارة والده الأسير المحرر وليد عقل، والثاني الدكتور حازم الباز محاضر في جامعة الأقصى بغزة، وكان في طريقه لمناقشة رسالة الدكتوراة بجامعة القاهرة.
*البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*شفيق : البرادعى ترك متلقى التمويل بمناصبهم ويدير فصيلا سلبيا من الخارج*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*شفيق : لا فائدة من الاتصال مع النظام القطرى لأن الحرس القديم من يحكم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الغزالى حرب : إعادة الأموال شرط للتفاوض مع رجال الأعمال الهاربين *​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الأنبا بولا: من الأفضل أن يصبح "السيسى" رئيساً لمصر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أسقف طنطا وتوابعها: قيادات النور متشددون دينياً ولكنهم وطنيون للغاية *

الخميس، 9 يناير 2014 - 21:56
قال الأنبا بولا، ممثل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فى لجنة "الخمسين" وأسقف طنطا وتوابعها، إن علاقتنا بأعضاء حزب النور طيبة ولكنهم متشددون دينياً، مضيفاً: "أعضاء النور لديهم وطنية وحب كبير للوطن ولا يمكنهم خيانته ويظهرون ما يبطنون والواحد فيهم يفى بما يعد".​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*عادل لبيب: قريبا تقنيين أوضاع جامعى القمامة وإنشاء شركات نظافة وطنية*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 08:07​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الجيش والشرطة يؤمنان ميدان مصطفى محمود استعدادا لتظاهرات الإخوان*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 08:45​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*تكثيف أمنى بميدان رابعة العدوية استعداداً لمظاهرات الإخوان اليوم*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 08:52​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*قوات الجيش تكثف تواجدها بمحيط المتحف المصرى.. وانتظام مرورى بالتحرير*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 09:5​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*20 سيارة أمن مركزى و7 مدرعات لتأمين جامعة الأزهر وميدان رابعة اليوم*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 09:56​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*إغلاق طريق "العريش – رفح" لأسباب أمنية*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 09:57​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*تسرب كيماوى فى ولاية أمريكية يقطع المياه عن 300 ألف مواطن*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 08:58

تسببت بقعة كيماوية فى نهر بولاية وست فرجينيا الأمريكية فى قطع المياه عن 300 ألف شخص، وأغلقت المطاعم والمقاهى، وأجبرت السكان على التكالب على شراء زجاجات المياه المعبأة من المتاجر.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*العصر الذهبى للمضادات الحيوية انتهى* 
الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 09:26
لندن أ.ش.أ
انتهى العصر الذهبى للمضادات الحيوية، فى مفاجأة غير متوقعة للكثير من الأطباء والمرضى على حد سواء، وباتت حقيقة واضحة فى ظل تنامى مقاومة البكتيريا والميكروبات لهذه المضادات لتقلل من فاعليتها.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أسعار الذهب اليوم الجمعة 10 يناير*
يشمل التقرير أسعار المعدن بجميع عياراته "عيار 24, 22, 18, 14, 12" فى مصر.​
*




*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أعلن نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير التعاون الدولي زياد بهاء الدين، أن الوضع في مصر قبل 30 يونيو 2013 وصل إلى حافة الهاوية الاقتصادية للمرة الأولى في التاريخ الحديث، وكان شديد الخطورة وبلغ مرحلة متدنية جداً مع نضوب الموارد والاحتياطات، إلى جانب الاضطراب في توفير المواد البترولية والتموينية والكهرباء، والعزلة الدولية في المجال الاقتصادي وتعثر الإنتاج وتراجع الثقة في المستقبل.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أكد خبراء عسكريون واستراتيجيون أن تآمر أمريكا وحلفائها وسعيهم لقتل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، بات أمراً مؤكداً، لمنع كشف أوراق تخابره معهم فى سبيل نشر الفوضى بالبلاد، موضحين أن هدف التخلص من «مرسى» تزايد خلال الفترة الأخيرة بسبب القضية التى يحاكم عليها بتهمة التخابر مع قوى خارجية إبان ثورة 25 يناير، وكذلك لإثارة الفوضى فى البلاد وإظهار ضعف الأجهزة الأمنية فى مصر عقب سقوط حكم الإخوان.**
الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*فوكس نيوز: أوباما أغضب المصريين وشجع مرسي على القمع..*
*وتجاهل 30 مليونا طالبوا بعزله..*
*ومصر تتجه لامتلاك التكنولوجيا النووية*
*البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*«الوطن» تكشف من قلب غزة : *
*القيادى الإخوانى محمود عزت ينتقل للإقامة تحت حراسة مشددة بمعسكرات «القسام»

«المرشد المؤقت» هرب عبر الأنفاق إلى فندق «بيتش» بغزة.. *
*و«حماس» هربته سريعاً بعد كشف هويته إلى خان يونس*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أتفاق أخوانى أمريكى لأقامة قاعدة عسكرية أمريكية فى حلايب *​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أ.ش.أ
أعلن مصدر مسئول بميناء رفح البرى أنه تم إغلاق الميناء أمام حركة العبور من الجانبين اليوم "الجمعة" وذلك بمناسبة العطلة الأسبوعية، ولحين صدور تعليمات أخرى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*مباحث تنفيذ الأحكام تنجح فى تنفيذ 21 ألف حكم متنوع خلال 24 ساعة

*الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 11:38​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان تحاول إرهاب ضباط الشرطة بالفيوم بنشر أسمائهم وعناوين منازلهم*

*





الجمعة ١٠ يناير ٢٠١٤ - ١١:٢٩:٣٦ ص*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*البورصة المصرية تربح 6.8 مليار جنيه الأسبوع الماضي*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"طائرات هليكوبتر" تحلق بشكل مكثف بسماء السويس قبيل مظاهرات الإخوان*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 11:45​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*ضرب زلزال بقوة 4 درجات على مقياس ريختر، صباح اليوم، مدينة باليكَسير، شمال غرب تركيا.
وأفاد مرصد قنديللى لأبحاث الزلازل، فى جامعة البوسفور، أن مركز الزلزال وقع على بعد 24 كيلومترا جنوب المدينة، وقد شعر به سكان المناطق المحيطة. ولم تسجل أية خسائر فى الأرواح والممتلكات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*قال الدكتور وحيد سعودى، المتحدث باسم هيئة الأرصاد، *
*إن البرودة مستمرة خلال ساعات النهار، وسيكون الجو شديد البرودة ليلا، باستثناء محافظات جنوب الصعيد، لافتا إلى أن مدينتى شرم الشيخ والغردقة تميلان للدفء نهارا والبرودة ليلا، مطالبا المواطنين بارتداء الملابس الثقيلة ليل اليوم، نظرا لبرودة الجو.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أمن المطار يضبط "تمثالا أثريا" داخل أحد الطرود قبل تهريبه إلى أمريكا*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 11:32​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"القرضاوى" يواصل تطاوله على الجيش ويصف السلطة بـ"المتآمرة" *

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 12:08​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*عمر جمال يوقع للزمالك والإعلان خلال 48 ساعة*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 12:07​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الإسماعيلى يوافق على إعارة عبد ربه وصبحى لليرس البلجيكى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 08:00​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*شركة "كارمات" الفرنسية تسوق القلب الصناعى الجديد بغضون عامين بأوروبا*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 12:43
يعتزم رئيس شركة "كارمات الفرنسية" جان كلود كادودال -التى نجحت فى إنتاج أول قلب صناعى- تسويق القلب 
الجديد فى غضون عامين أو خمسة أعوام.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أكدت مصادر أمنية رفيعة المستوى بمديرية أمن الشرقية، صباح اليوم لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الأجهزة الأمنية بمطروح تمكنت فجر اليوم من القبض على "أحمد المصرى" (34 سنة) ويعمل بمخبز ومقيم أبو كبير محافظة الشرقية والعضو الرابع فى جماعة الإرهابى عادل حبارة، منفذ مذبحة رفح الثانية والمتهم بقتل أحد المخبرين السريين بمركز شرطة أبو كبير بعد ثورة يناير والصادر بشأنه حكم بالإعدام، وأفادت المصادر أن المصرى كان يحاول الهروب إلى ليبيا وتم ضبطه بنقطة التفتيش بمنطقة الكيلو 20 بمدينة مطروح.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها أمام مسجد العزيز بالله بمنطقة حدائق الزيتون استعداداً لأنصار الجماعة الإرهابية الذين يتجمهرون أمام المسجد للخروج بمسيرة عقب انتهاء صلاة الجمعة.

حيث دفعت قوات الأمن بمدرعتين، أمام المسجد، في الوقت الذي رفع فيه عدد من المتوافدين علي المسجد صور الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي،وشعارات رابعة العدوية.

الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*فض الأهالى بمنطقة توريل وقناة السويس بمدينة المنصورة مسيرة تأييد للمعزول قام بها أنصاره قبل صلاة الجمعة حيث انطلقت من شارع قناة السويس وتوقفت بمنطقة توريل حاملين صور الرئيس المعزول وشعارات رابعة.
*
*ورددوا الهتافات المناهضة للجيش والشرطة والمنددة بالدستور ولكن الأهالى استوقفوهم ومنعوهم من استكمال مسيرتهم وحدثت اشتباكات بينهم وفور سماعهم لسيارات الشرطة واقتراب مدرعة للشرطة فروا هاربين ولم يستكملوا مسيرتهم.*

*البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أنصار "المعزول" يتجمعون أمام مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر عقب صلاة الجمعة
بدأ المئات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، في التجمع أمام مسجد السلام بالحي العاشر في مدينة نصر، عقب صلاة الجمعة استعدادًا لتنظيم مظاهراتهم الأسبوعية.
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، و"دستور باطل وحكم عسكر باطل".*
*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"القرضاوى" يواصل تطاوله على الجيش ويصف السلطة بـ"المتآمرة" *

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 12:08​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تنتشر فى الشوارع الجانبية بمحيط مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 13:12
انتشرت قوات الأمن المركزى فى الشوارع الجانبية، بمحيط مسجد السلام بالحى العاشر بمدينة نصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*استطلاع رأى: المصريون فى الكويت يؤكدون التصويت "بنعم" على الدستور*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 12:53
أكد عدد كبير من المواطنين المصريين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم اليوم الجمعة، أنهم صوتوا بـ"نعم" على مشروع الدستور فى اليوم الثالث من الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*متظاهرون يطالبون بترشيح "السيسى" على سلالم مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 13:28
نظم عدد من أنصار خارطة الطريق، الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى عقب انتهاء صلاة الجمعة تظاهرة بساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم تطالب بتأييد الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية تدفع بـ3 حاملات جنود ومدرعة لملاحقة إخوان "الجيزة"..وسط هدوء حذر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*واصل الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، تطاوله على السلطة الحالية، حيث أكد خلال إلقاء خطبة الجمعة، بمسجد عمر بن الخطاب بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة، *
*أن "المعارضة والسلطة الحالية لم تترك محمد مرسى شهرا واحدا ليحكم، وأنهم تآمروا عليه وقالوا إن الشعب ضده"، على حد قوله.*
*وقال القرضاوى: "إذا كان لمحمد مرسى، الرئيس المعزول، خطأ، فهو أنه لم يفهم حقيقة من خدعوه، ولم يكشف هؤلاء الناس الذين وصفهم بـ"المستبدين الانقلابيين"، وأكد أن "مرسى معذور لأنه إنسان صالح وطيب وخُدع فيهم"، حسب زعمه.*
*وأضاف أن محمد مرسى قال له: "عندى من ملفات الفساد ما أستحى الحديث عنه لأننى سأفضح مصر"، مشيرًا إلى أن "مبنى التليفزيون يضم 45 ألف موظف ولا يحتاج منهم إلا 10 آلاف فقط، وأن الباقى وهم 35 ألف موظف هم من اللواءات والضباط المعينين دون وجه حق"، على حد زعمه.*
*وزعم أنه "تم اختطاف الرئيس الشرعى، ولم نعرف إن كان حيًا أم ميتًا، فلم يحضر محاكمته الأخيرة، وأنهم كذبوا على الناس بأن السبب سوء الأحوال الجوية"، متسائلاً: "أين مرسى وماذا يريدون أن يفعلوا به؟".*
*وحول الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، خصص القرضاوى جزءًا من خطبته لمهاجمته، وحث المصريين على رفضه، واتهم من وصفهم بـ"الانقلابيين" بأنهم يريدون أن يسرقوا الشعب المصرى فى الدستور الذى صنعوه، مشيرًا إلى أن "أعظم دستور هو الذى أعد فى عهد مرسى".*
*وأضاف: "هناك من يقتلون الناس بالآلاف، لكن الرسول رفض أن يقتل الكلاب الضالة".*​

*البلد*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*سائح روسي ينشر "فيديو" لأطباق طائرة بسماء الغردقة

*​1/10/2014 1:27 PM
*




*
*رصدت عدسة مصور اسباني محترف، صورة لجسم غريب بيضاوى الشكل يحلق فى سماء مدينة الغردقة أثناء قيامه برحلة بحرية بالبحر الأحمر، مما دفع الصحف الاسبانية إلي تناول الموضوع.
و أظهرت الصور ما يشبه "صحناً" طائراً رمادى اللون يحلق فوق أحد الجبال القريبة من الشاطئ، شكله الخارجى قريب من البيضاوى وحجمه كبير نسبياً، من جانبها طالبت الدكتورة ليلى إسكندر، وزيرة البيئة، بالتحقق في الموضوع.
ولم يلاحظ المصور ما جاء في الصور، لكنه لفت انتباهه بعد أن فحص الصور الملتقطة لاحقاً، وبعد نشر الصور فى الصحافة الإسبانية، تواردت شهادات السياح الآخرين الذين شاركوا فى الرحلة ليؤكدوا رؤيتهم للجسم المجهول.
فيما نشر أحد السياح الروس مقطع فيديو يدّعى أنه مسجل خلال الفترة نفسها، ويظهر فيه جسم دائرى مضىء فى سماء معتمة دون توضيح لأى تفاصيل أخرى.
الفجر*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*شهد شارع الثلاثيني بالعمرانية، اشتباكات دامية بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين الإخوان الذين أشعلوا النيران في إطارات السيارات لتخفيف الغاز المسيل للدموع.**

الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*خرجت مسيرة تضم العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، من مسجد قباء بشارع علي عبد العزيز بمنطقة البساتين، خوفًا من قوات الأمن.
حيث كان من المقرر خروج المسيرة من مسجد الريان بالمعادي، وهتف المشاركون في المسيرة ضد الدستور الجديد وقوات الأمن، وسط مناوشات مع الآهالي.
فيما دفعت قوات الأمن بمدرعات وسيارات ترحيلات بميداني سوارس والعرب تحسبا لفض لقدوم المسيرات.*
*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

قال اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة أن عناصر من الأمن وشرطة المرافق وخبراء المفرقعات وونش مرور لرفع أي إشغالات أو سيارات تتواجد بجانب اللجان.
*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

صرح خالد العدوى، منسق حملة الفريق سامى عنان لرئاسة مصر 2014 ، أن هناك برنامجا انتخابيًا غير مسبوق يجري الاعداد له بالتعاون مع خبراء عالميين وأساتذة فى الاقتصاد والتخطيط العمرانى بالإضافة إلي خيرة شباب مصر لوضع حلول للمشاكل المزمنة فى مصر
وتابع في تصريحات صحفية : أن الفريق سامى عنان قائد ومقاتل من طراز فريد وتاريخه يشهد علي ذلك، مختتمًا لدينا خطة ستربك حسابات الجميع.
*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*قام شباب جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية"، بتحطيم سيارة بوكس تابعة لقوات الأمن المركزي، أثناء توقفه في أحد الشوارع الجانبية بمنطقة الزيتون وسط هتافات مناهضة لقيادات الجيش والداخلية.
فيما أضرموا النيران بسيارة البوكس وسط تهليل وتصفيق حاد.*
*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق مسيرة الجماعة الإرهابية بشارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر. ورد المتظاهرون بالحجارة والزجاجات على الأمن، ولاحقت قوات الأمن انصار الجماعة الارهابية في الشوارع المحيطة بمصطفى النحاس لتفريقهم.

*
*البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أشعل أنصار الجماعة الإرهابية، النار في إطارات السيارات بمنتصف شارع الهرم، بمنطقة الطالبية، مما تسبب في إغلاق الشارع من الاتجاهين.
في الوقت نفسه تكدست السيارات بطول شارع الهرم، بينما تحاول قوات الأمن التعامل مع عناصر الإخوان الإرهابية لفتح الطريق.
الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*نشبت اشتباكات حادة بين قوات الأمن وعناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، خلال فض مسيرة انطلقت من أمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين بالعمرانية واتجهت إلى شارع الثلاثيني.
وأطلقت عناصر الإرهابية زجاجات المولوتوف على مصفحات الشرطة بهدف إشعال النيران بها، كما قاموا بإشعال النيران في إطارات السيارات وأغلقوا شارع الثلاثيني بأحجار الأرصفة لمنع تقدم قوات الأمن نحوهم.. فيما تراجعت قوات الأمن بعيدا عن المتظاهرين لتهدئة الموقف.
**الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 14 من عناصر الإخوان فى اشتباكات شارع الهرم*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 14:14
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة أن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على 14 شخصا من عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين أعضاء الجماعة وقوات الأمن بشارع الهرم​


----------



## انت الفادي (10 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> *واصل الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، تطاوله على السلطة الحالية، حيث أكد خلال إلقاء خطبة الجمعة، بمسجد عمر بن الخطاب بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة، *
> *أن "المعارضة والسلطة الحالية لم تترك محمد مرسى شهرا واحدا ليحكم، وأنهم تآمروا عليه وقالوا إن الشعب ضده"، على حد قوله.*
> *وقال القرضاوى: "إذا كان لمحمد مرسى، الرئيس المعزول، خطأ، فهو أنه لم يفهم حقيقة من خدعوه، ولم يكشف هؤلاء الناس الذين وصفهم بـ"المستبدين الانقلابيين"، وأكد أن "مرسى معذور لأنه إنسان صالح وطيب وخُدع فيهم"، حسب زعمه.*
> *وأضاف أن محمد مرسى قال له: "عندى من ملفات الفساد ما أستحى الحديث عنه لأننى سأفضح مصر"، مشيرًا إلى أن "مبنى التليفزيون يضم 45 ألف موظف ولا يحتاج منهم إلا 10 آلاف فقط، وأن الباقى وهم 35 ألف موظف هم من اللواءات والضباط المعينين دون وجه حق"، على حد زعمه.*
> ...


جه القرضاوي يكحلها راح عماها خالص.
الكلام ده لوحده يودي مرسي في دهيه.. يطلع مين القرضاوي علشان سعادة الباشا مرسي يحكيله عن اسرار الدوله بكل البساطة ديه؟


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تمشط شوارع الهرم والعمرانية بحثا عن أعضاء الإخوان*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 14:13
مشطت سيارات الأمن المركزى والقوات الخاصة، شوارع حى الهرم، والعمرانية، بحثًا عن أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، الذين انطلقوا فى مسيرة لهم منذ قليل​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

انت الفادي قال:


> جه القرضاوي يكحلها راح عماها خالص.
> الكلام ده لوحده يودي مرسي في دهيه.. يطلع مين القرضاوي علشان سعادة الباشا مرسي يحكيله عن اسرار الدوله بكل البساطة ديه؟


 
عموما مرسي  بيتحاكم  ... وحبل  المشنقه  حوالين  رقبته .. ناقص  بس  الفيونكه  تتحزم  شويه !!!​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*باسم يوسف يغادر مطار القاهرة متجهاً إلى أبو ظبى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 13:41
غادر اليوم الجمعة، مطار القاهرة، الإعلامى الساخر باسم يوسف، متوجها إلى الإمارات على متن طائرة الاتحاد المتجهة إلى أبو ظبى​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"الإخوان" يطلقون النار على الأهالى بالشرقية.. وإصابة مواطن*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 13:40
أطلق عناصر الإخوان الإرهابية أعيرة نارية من سلاح الخرطوش على الأهالى، بعدما اشتبكوا معهم لتفريق مسيرتهم بالمنشية الجديدة بمدينة أبو كبير بمحافظة الشرقية​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*اختفاء تجمع عناصر الإخوان "الإرهابية" أمام مسجد عمرو بن العاص*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 13:38
اختفى عناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية"، من أمام مسجد عمرو بن العاص بمصر القديمة، وكان من المنتظر تجمعهم أمام المسجد، وذلك فى ظل دعوات عناصر الجماعة لتنظيم مسيرات​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*عناصر الإخوان يتجمعون أمام مسجدى قباء وأبناء الصالحين فى البساتين*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 13:35
تجمع منذ قليل عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية"، أمام مسجدى قباء وأبناء الصالحين بمنطقة فايدة كامل فى البساتين، وذلك فى ظل دعوات الجماعة للتظاهر اليوم.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يعتدون على صحفيين ويحرقون إطارات سيارات بكوبرى أحمد عرابى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 14:53​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*وزير التنمية المحلية: إزالة 96 ألف حالة تعدى على الأراضى الزراعية*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 14:49
أعلن وزير التنمية المحلية اللواء عادل لبيب إنه تمت إزالة 96 ألف حالة تعدى على الأراضى الزراعية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 2 إخوان من المتهمين بإشعال سيارة شرطة وإصابة ضابط بالدقى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 14:44
ألقت الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة بالتنسيق مع جهاز الأمن الوطنى القبض على اثنين من عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية المتهمين بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف على سيارة شرطة وإشعال النار.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يتراجعون لمسجد السلام بمدينة نصر بعد اشتباكات مع الأمن*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 14:39
تراجعت عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، إلى مسجد السلام بالحى العاشر بمدينة نصر، وذلك بعد اشتباكات مع قوات الأمن المركزي بشارع مصطفى النحاس​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أهالى حوش عيسى يضرمون النيران فى الإطارات لمنع مرور مسيرات الإخوان*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 14:33
أشعل عدد من أهالى مدينة حوش عيسى بالبحيرة النيران فى إطارات الكاوتشوك، ووضعوا المتاريس فى الشوارع، لمنع مرور مسيرات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية من أمامهم​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يطلقون الخرطوش على الشرطة والأهالى بمنطقة النعام بالمطرية*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 14:24
تجددت الاشتباكات مرة أخرى، منذ قليل، بين جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، وأهالى منطقة النعام أعلى الكوبرى ، ما بين الزيتون وعين شمس، ​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يطلقون الألعاب النارية.. وأهالى المطرية يطاردونهم بالشوارع*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 14:57
طارد أهالى منطقة المطرية، عناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية" فى شارع عزت باشا بالمطرية، وسمع دوى إطلاق أعيرة نارية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*نظم عدد من أهالى العباسية وقفة لتأييد خارطة الطريق والدستور بميدان العباسية، عقب صلاة الجمعة، رافعين صور الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، مطالبينه بالترشح للرئاسة، ورافعين لافتات ومرددين هتافات تؤيد الدستور، مؤكدين أنهم ينظمون الوقفة تأييدًا لمصر، معلنين عدم انتمائهم لأى كيانات سياسية، ويطالبون المصريين جميعًا بالمشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور والتصويت بـ"نعم".*


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

نظم الأهالى بمراكز "بلبيس، ومنيا القمح، وههيا، وفاقوس، وأبوكبير" بمحافظة الشرقية، اليوم، مسيرات مؤيدة للجيش والشرطة، ولصالح الاستفتاء.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*ألقت أجهزة الأمن بالمنيا القبض على 7 من عناصر جماعة الإخوان عقب اشتباكات نشبت بين الجماعة وأجهزة الأمن عقب صلاة الجماعة، والتى أسفرت عن إصابة شرطيين أحدهما بطلق نارى فى القدم والآخر بكدمات وسحجات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*قامت قوات أمن البحيرة، منذ قليل، بفض مسيرة نظمتها جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، أمام مسجد التعاون بمدينة كفر الدوار، حيث قامت قوات الأمن بالتدخل لفض المسيرة بالقوة، ومطاردة عناصر الإخوان بالشوارع الجانبية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الشرطة تفرق مسيرة لعناصر الإخوان بالمنوفية وتلقى القبض على 4 منهم*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 15:11​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 8 من "الإخوان" فى اشتباكات مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 15:09​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين الإخوان والأهالى بحى الأربعين بالسويس*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 15:01​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

تمكنت قوات الأمن، المتمركزة أسفل كوبرى ترسا بمنطقة الطالبية، من ضبط عربة كارو محملة بإطارات السيارات الفارغة، كانت فى طريقها إلى عناصر الإخوان، لاستخدامها وإشعال النيران بها لمواجهة قوات الأمن فى الاشتباكات، وتحفظت الشرطة على السائق والعربة والحمار​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الشرطة تغلق شارع جسر السويس استعدادا لتظاهرات الإخوان*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 15:12
أغلقت قوات الأمن المركزى شارع جسر السويس، بمصر الجديدة، من الجهة المؤدية إلى عين شمس، واتجاه العباسية عصر اليوم الجمعة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*ارتفاع أعداد المقبوض عليهم بمحيط مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر لـ13 إخوانياً*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 15:27
ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على 5 من عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، خلال اشتباكات بمحيط مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر، ليرتفع بذلك عدد المقبوض عليهم إلى 13 إخوانيا حتى الآن.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*مدير مباحث الإسكندرية: الإخوان قتلوا بائعا متجولا بطلق نارى اليوم*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 15:25​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 27 من الإخوان بينهم اثنان قتلا مواطنا وأصابا آخر بالإسكندرية*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 15:29
قال اللواء ناصر العبد مدير ادارة البحث الجنائي بمديرية ام الاسكندرية انه تم القاء القبض على عضوان بجماعة الاخوان الارهابية​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*تراجع قوات الأمن أسفل كوبرى عرابى بعد إطلاق الإخوان أعيرة نارية*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 15:40
أطلق عناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية" أعيرة نارية وخرطوش، على قوات الأمن المركزى أسفل كوبرى عرابى بالمهندسيين​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*دراسة : علاج واعد لسرطان البنكرياس يستأصل المرض نهائياً خلال أسبوع*​

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 15:07
تمكن فريق من الباحثين بجامعة كامبردج البريطانية من تطوير علاج واعد جديد قد يستأصل ويقضى نهائياً على سرطان البنكرياس خلال أسبوع واحد​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الزمالك يستعد للحرس بالتسديد على المرمى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 15:41​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الشرطة تضبط "إخوان" مختبئين بمقر "التوحيد والنور" بشارع ترسا*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 16:17
تمكنت قوات الأمن والشرطة، بمساعدة عدد من الأهالى، من اقتحام مقر "التوحيد والنور" بشارع ترسا، ​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"العليا للانتخابات": 93 ألف مصرى بالخارج شاركوا فى ثانى أيام الاستفتاء*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 16:07
أعلنت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات عن انتهاء تصويت الناخبين المصريين المقيمين بالخارج فى الاستفتاء على الدستور لليوم الثانى، ​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 5 عناصر إخوانية بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية أسفل كوبرى أحمد عرابى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 16:24
*ألقت منذ قليل، قوات الأمن المركزى، القبض على خمسة من عناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية" وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية، أثناء اشتباكات الأمن والأهالى أسفل كوبرى الدائرى بشارع أحمد عرابى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*رسميا.. تأجيل مباريات الأسبوع الخامس بالدورى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 16:40
أعلن مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة، تأجيل مباريات الأسبوع الخامس بالدورى رسميا لأجل غير مسمى.

قال ثروت سويلم، المدير التنفيذى للجبلاية، إن التأجيل جاء بناء على طلب الأمن بسبب الاستعداد للاستفتاء على الدستور، وسيقوم عامر حسين، رئيس لجنة المسابقات بإعداد المواعيد الجديدة للمباريات.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

اتفق مسئولو النادى الأهلى مع شركة "فيوتشر" التى حصلت على بث مباريات الأحمر مُنفردا على بث مباريات الفريق ببطولة الدورى مُسجّلة حال منع النادى من الحصول على "شارة البث".
كانت شركة فيوتشر قد فازت أمس، الخميس، بحق تسويق مباريات الأهلى مٌنفرداً بعقد قيمته 41 مليون جنيه لمدة موسم واحد.
وقال مصدر فى النادى، إن الأهلى اتفق مع مسئولى شركة فيوتشر على بيع مباريات الفريق مُسجلة أو بعد بداياتها بـ15 دقيقة فى حالة إصرار اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون على منع النادى من شارة البث بسبب قرار القلعة الحمراء بتسويق مبارياتها مُنفرداً عقب الانسحاب من لجنة البث.
ويعقد مجلس الأهلى صباح غداً، السبت، اجتماعاً طارئاً لاعتماد مزايدة البث، وتحديد موعد الجمعية العمومية الطارئة لاعتماد اللائحة الداخلية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*البابا فرنسيس يتجول روما حاملا خروف على كتفيه*
*




*
*البابا فرنسيس يتجول روما حاملا خروف على كتفيه تحرير: أماني موسى كعادته يدهش العالم بسلوكياته المختلفة، وفي لافتة جديدة من لافتاته، قام البابا فرنسيس الثاني بحمل خروف أبيض صغير وهو يتجول في رعية "سانت ألفونسو ماريا دي ليغوري" بالقرب من روما، خلال معرض ديني لمناسبة عيد الغطاس. وبحسب موقع "لبنان" فإن هذه اللافتة أعادت للأذهان مثل الراعي الصالح الذي لا يترك أيا من خرافه حتى الضال منهم. جدير بالذكر إن البابا كلما مر خلال جولته الرعوية على الأطفال تحدث معهم وسلم عليهم. *




​





​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أعلن الدكتور أحمد كامل المستشار الإعلامي لوزارة الصحة،أن الإشتباكات التي جرت اليوم بين أنصار التنظيم الإخواني الإرهابي وقوات الأمن أسفرت عن وقوع 4 إصابات بمحافظات المنيا والسويس وتم نقلهم جميعا إلى المستشفيات لتلقي الإسعافات اللازمة.

ونوه بأن الإشتباكات شهدت أيضا سقوط حالة وفاة واحدة حتي الآن بمحافظة الإسكندرية.
*​*
**البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*قال مصدر قضائى بالنيابة العامة، إن نيابة أمن الدولة العليا برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى، المحامى العام الأول، ستتولى التحقيق مع الجهادى أحمد المصرى، المضبوط صباح اليوم الجمعة، أثناء محاولته الهروب إلى دولة ليبيا عبر الدروب الصحراوية بالحدود الغربية، وذلك لاتهامه فى قضية مجزرة رفح الثانية، التى قُتل فيها عدد من الجنود.
وأوضح المصدر أن المتهم أحمد المصرى عضو فى التنظيم الإرهابى الذى شكله القيادى التكفيرى المحال للمحاكمة "عادل حبارة"، وشارك فى عمليات قتل الجنود بسيناء، وارتكبوا مجزرة رفح الثانية، التى قُتل فيها 25 عسكريًا من جنود الأمن المركزى بقطاع الأحراش.
ويواجه المتهم الانضمام إلى تنظيم إرهابى يعتنق أفكارًا متطرفة قوامها تكفير الحاكم وإباحة الخروج عليه، والاعتداء على مؤسسات وأفراد القوات المسلحة، والشرطة، واستهداف المسيحيين ودور عباداتهم، وقتل جنود الأمن المركزى مع سبق الإصرار والترصد، وتكدير الأمن العام.
وأشار المصدر إلى صدور حكم من محكمة جنايات الشرقية ضد المتهم "أحمد المصرى"، يقضى بإعدامه شنقًا لضلوعه فى قتل أحد أفراد الشرطة، مخبر سرى، أثناء القيام بمهام عمله بمركز شرطة أبو كبير التابع لمحافظة الشرقية.*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الوفد - الشرطة تغلق الألف مسكن وجسر السويس*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية : القبض علي "الإخواني" قاتل البائع المتجول وبحوزته طبنجة مسروقة

*​1/10/2014    5:03 PM​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*أنصار الإرهابية يقطعون الطريق الدائري بالبراجيل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية تحسنا فى الأحوال الجوية ليسود طقس شتوى مائل للبرودة على السواحل الشمالية وعلى الوجه البحرى والقاهرة حتى شمال الصعيد مائل للدفء على جنوب سيناء وأقصى جنوب الصعيد نهارا شديد البرودة ليلا وتقل الرؤية فى الشبورة المالية الكثيفة صباحا على السواحل الشمالية ومحافظات الوجه البحرى والقاهرة ومدن القناة تمتد حتى شمال الصعيد.
كما تظهر السحب المنفضة والمتوسطة شمالا والرياح أغلبها شمالية غربية معتدلة تنشط على خليج السويس والبحر الأحمر.
وبالنسبة لحالة البحرين المتوسط معتدل والأحمر معتدل إلى مضطرب، وارتفاع الموج للمتوسط متر إلى مترين والأحمر مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار، والرياح بهما شمالية غربية.
وفيما يلى بيان بدرجات الحرارة المتوقعة غدا على محافظات ومدن مصر :
القاهرة 10 18  الإسكندرية 11 18  مطروح 12 19  بورسعيد 12 18
دمياط 12 18  بلطيم 12 19  الإسماعيلية 9 19  السويس 11 19  العريش 9 18
نخل 4 19  طابا 5 18  الطور 11 22  مرسى علم 12 22  الغردقة 12 22
شرم الشيخ 13 24  رفح 8 17  كاترين 1 12  سيوة 8 18  المنيا 8 19
الفيوم 10 19  رأس سدر 12 18  أبوسمبل 10 22  وسط الدلتا 9 18  أسيوط 6 19
سوهاج 7 19  الأقصر 8 21  أسوان 10 22  شلاتين 13 23  حلايب 14 20
الوادى الجديد 7 22  قنا 8 20  نويبع 12 18  السلوم 11 17
​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 10 من عناصر الإرهابية فى اشتباكات "جسر السويس"

*​   1/10/2014        5:35    PM​​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 5 عناصر إخوانية بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية أسفل كوبرى أحمد عرابى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الجيش الثانى يلقى القبض على تكفيرى و6 متسللين من قطاع غزة*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 17:01​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يضبط 10 من الإخوان يحملون أسلحة خرطوش بـ جسر السويس*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 17:14​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تضبط 3 من الإخوان أسفل الكوبرى الدائرى بأحمد عرابى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 17:27​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 6 من عناصر الإخوان لاعتدائهم على الأهالى بالخانكة*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 17:59​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*"اليوم السابع": مقربون من سوزان مبارك عرضوا عليها إنشاء حزب سياسى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 18:1​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*انقلاب مدرعة بمدينة العريش ونجاة طاقمها*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 19:08​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يفض مظاهرة للإخوان ويقبض على 15 بالعريش*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 19:14​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*الهلال السعودى يرصد 400 مليون يورو لضم "ميسى"*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 20:44
فجرت صحيفة "النادى" السعودية، مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، بعدما كشفت عن رغبة نادى الهلال السعودى، فى التعاقد مع ليونيل ميسى، مهاجم المنتخب الأرجنتينى وبرشلونة الإسبانى، وذلك خلال فترة الانتقالات الصيفية لعام 2016.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*الإصابات والامتحانات تمنع الأهلى من الوديات قبل مواجهة المقاولون*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 20:28
رفض الجهاز الفنى لفريق الكرة بالنادى الأهلى، بقيادة محمد يوسف، المدير الفنى، إقامة مباريات ودية خلال فترة توقف الدورى بعد تأجيل الأسبوع الخامس من الدورى الممتاز، بسبب ارتباط الأمن بسبب الاستفتاء على الدستور.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*موظفو قناة "النيل" ينظمون وقفة الأحد اعتراضا على التعاقد مع مدحت شلبى*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 22:28
قرر عدد كبير من العاملين بقناة "النيل للرياضة" باتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون، تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية، يوم الأحد المقبل، للاعتراض على التعاقد مع الإعلامى مدحت شلبى، وطاقم العمل الخاص به، وإقصاء العاملين بالقناة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*تقرير لـ"الإسكان": ارتفاع عدد الوحدات السكنية غير المرخصة لـ7 ملايين.. ويؤكد: العقارات المخالفة تهدد بانفجار شبكات المياه والصرف حال التصالح.. والإمارات رفضت إدخال المرافق لـ17 برجا منذ 12 عاما*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*سائقو وركاب الـ"توك توك" يرفضون قرار إيقاف استيراده ويطلبون بديلاً *

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*مقهى زيفربلات، أول فرع لسلسلة مقاهى روسية افتتح حديثا فى لندن حيث " **كل شىء مجانى داخل المقهى باستثناء الوقت الذى تقضيه هناك"، والرسوم هى 3 قروش لكل دقيقة.

وكلمة "زيفربلات" تعنى وجه الساعة باللغة الروسية والألمانية، وتتلخص فكرة المقهى فى أن يأخذ الرواد عند دخولهم منبها من أحد الرفوف فور وصولهم للمقهى، ويسجلون الوقت، ويحتفظون به، ثم يسجلون موعد الانصراف فى النهاية.

وبإمكان رواد المقهى التمتع بالوجبات الخفيفة المجانية من البسكويت والفاكهة والخضراوات، كما يمكنهم إعداد وجباتهم الخاصة بالمطبخ وسكب قهوة من آلة صنع القهوة، أو أن يتم تقديمها لهم، كما يمكنهم الاستماع إلى عزف على آلة البيانو. فكرة المقهى قد تبدو رائعة أو بشعة اعتمادًا على رؤية كل شخص*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*أ ش أ*

*أعلنت وزارة المياه والرى الطاقة الإثيوبية أنها ستمضى قدما فى بناء سد النهضة الاثيوبى على الرغم من توقف المحادثات بشأن مياه نهر النيل.

ونقل مركز "والتا" الإعلامى الإثيوبى اليوم عن الوزارة قولها "إن التعثر الذى حدث مؤخرا فى المحادثات الثلاثية بين إثيوبيا والسودان ومصر لن يكون له تأثير على بناء سد النهضة الأثيوبى*".
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*طالب الكاتب الصحفي مصطفى بكرى، خلال لقائه مع الإعلامية لبنى عسل، بإعدام "الشيخ" يوسف القرضاوي، رئيس الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين، لما يصدره من فتاوي بشكل مستفز للشعب المصري قائلا "ده لازم يعدم في ميدان بالقباقيب".
وأضاف بكري،أن القرضاوي أداة تستخدمها الدولة الأمريكية لتحقيق المخطط الغربي في المنطقة، وتابع: "ده لا دين له ولا ملة ووظيفته أنه يكون مفتى الأمريكان".*
*برنامج "الحياة اليوم" على قناة "الحياة"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*التكلسات الصغيرة بداية الإصابة بسرطان الثدى*
السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 02:34

*نقط الكالسيوم التى تجد فى أنسجة الثدى على هيئة تكلسات تختلف أنواعها، إلا إنها تكون بداية للإصابة بسرطان الثدى على حسب نوعها.
تقول الدكتورة نوران حسين، استشارى أشعة الثدى ومدير المؤسسة المصرية لمكافحة أورام الثدى، إنه يوجد نوعان من التكلسات (نقط الكالسيوم)، منها تكلسات كبيرة وأخرى صغيرة متواجدة داخل الأنسجة، وهذه التكلسات لم تكن محسوسة من قبل الطبيب أو المريض ويتم اكتشافها عن طريق أشعة الثدى.
أن التكلسات الكبيرة لم يوجد منها أى خوف وتكون نتيجة لتقدم العمر، وتصيب هذه التكلسات حوالى نصف النساء فوق سن الخمسين عاما، وتصيب 10% لمن هم أقل من سن الخمسين، لافتة إلى أن هذه التكلسات لم تكن نتيجة لتناول كميات كبيرة من الكالسيوم لكن نتيجة لتغيرات فى الجسم لتقدم العمر.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*تهانى الجبالى ومصطفى الفقى يتحدثان عن دستور مصر بـ"الثقافى القبطى"*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 18:04
ينظم المركز الثقافى القبطى الأرثوذكسى ندوة يوم الأحد 12 يناير بعنوان "مصر الدستور" وذلك فى الساعة السادسة مساء بمقر المركز بالكاتدرائية المرقسية ​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*أمريكا تسحب دبلوماسيا بعدما طلبت الهند طرده*

الجمعة، 10 يناير 2014 - 20:56
قالت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية إن أحد دبلوماسييها سيغادر الهند بعدما طلبت نيودلهى طرده، ردا على إلقاء القبض على دبلوماسية هندية وتفتيشها ذاتيا فى مدينة نيويورك.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*الكاثوليكية: نصوت بنعم على الدستور ونتابع مع 15 إبراشية بالاستفتاء*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 06:17
قال الأب رفيق جريش، رئيس المكتب الصحفى بالكنيسة الكاثوليكية، إن الكنيسة ستدعم التصويت بـ"نعم" على الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*ظهور سمكة غريبة طولها 48 متر تثير الرعب في شواطئ كاليفورنيا
*​*
**​




الاهرام الجديد الكندي
ظهرت سمكة عملاقة علي شواطئ كاليفورنيا وتحديدا في سانتا مونيكا، وقد خرجت من المياة وماتت علي الشاطي، السمكة نوعها غريب ، وطولها يزيد قليلا عن 48 متر، ولم يعرف العلماء نوع السمكة.
ظهور السمكة أثار الرعب في قلوب السكان الذين يستخدمون هذه الشواطي للمتعة، لأن مثل هذه السمكة تستطيع أن تبتلع عددا كبيرا من البشر في وقت واحد، وقد عثر سابقا علي سمكة ضخمة وغريبة أيضا ولكن كان طولها 25 متر فقط. 
حاولت السلطات تهدئة السكان وطمأنتهم بأن هذه الانواع نادرة الوجود.

يعتقد العلماء أن هذه الأسماك تاتي من أقصي الشرق وتحديدا من اليابان، ويعتقد العلماء أن كارثة تسرب الإشعاع النووي في محطة نووية يابانية سنة 2011، هو السبب في ظهور هذه الكائنات، حيث أن تأثير الإشعاع جعل بعض الانواع من الأسماك يختلف تركيبها الجيني وبعض منها ينمو بصورة غير طبيعية ويفقد الجسم سيطرته علي نمو الخلايا، حتي أنهم عثروا علي سمكة تونة تكفي لأطعام مدينة.

قالت السلطات الأمريكية أن السمكة ستنقل للمعامل والمختبرات لإجراء تحاليل ودراسات عليها، لمعرفة نوع السمكة والسبب في هذه االنمو الغير طبيعي.​​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*أماكن تصويت الوافدين علي محافظات "القاهرة الكبري"*
1/11/2014 8:17 AM
 
*خصصت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات مجموعة من اللجان ، لتصويت الوافدين علي محافظات القاهرة الكبرى. **حيث تشمل*​

*مدرسة باحثة البادية الثانوية التجارية بشارع المحطة خلف قسم إمبابة، *
*ومدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الإعدادية بنات بشارع الثورة بالدقى، *
*والمركز الحضرى الطبى بكفر طهرمس نهاية شارع الملكة ببولاق الدكرور، *
*ومدرسة الصديق للتعليم الأساسى بشارع المدارس خلف سنترال العمرانية، *
*ومدرسة الشهيد النقيب محمد محمود بشارع الأهرام الرئيسى أمام عثمان محرم بالطالبية، *
*ومدرسة الثانوية بنين بالحى السادس مجاورة 11 بـ أكتوبر *
*ومدرسة منشأة رضوان الإبتدائية بمنشأة رضوان بمنشأة القناطر، *
*والمدرسة الثانوية بنات بالبدرشين *
*ومدرسة الكريمات الجديدة بأطفيح.*​ 
*بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*باحثة فلكية :  شفيق الرئيس القادم 

*​*



تنبأت جوي عياد الباحثة الفلكية، عالمة الأبراج، في مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي أسامة كمال، بأن رئيس مصر القادم، الذي تحدث عنه من قبل الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوى، و«آياته عجب وقلبه حسن»، كان يقصد به الفريق أحمد شفيق.
وأكدت الباحثة الفلكية، لبرنامج «القاهرة 360»، المذاع على فضائية «القاهرة والناس»، أمس الجمعة، أن هذه معادلات فلكية، مشيرة إلى أن الفريق أحمد شفيق من آل البيت وسيمهد للإمام المهدى القادم، وذكرت أن هناك 8 ملايين من أنصاره سيؤيدون حديثها، نافية مشاهدة حوار الفريق أحمد شفيق الذي أذيع أول أمس.
وأكدت أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، لن يترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية حتى لو خرج الشعب كله.​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*وزارة الصحة : 4  قتلى و15 مصابا حصيلة عنف الإخوان أمس*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 09:18
أعلنت وزارة الصحة، أن حصيلة الاشتباكات التى وقعت، أمس الجمعة، بعدد من المحافظات خلال 
تظاهرات الإخوان بلغت 4 حالات وفاة، 3 منها بمحافظة السويس، ​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*أعلن حزب مصر القوية، أنه تقرر تحديد جلسة خاصة بالدائرة الأولى حقوق وحريات، بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة، اليوم السبت، للنظر فى الدعوى المرفوعة من قبل الحزب، الخاصة بإلغاء التعديل الذى أجراه رئيس الجمهورية على قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية، بالسماح بالتصويت خارج المقر الانتخابى، (تصويت الوافدين).*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*القبائل العربية  :  نشكل لجانًا شعبية لتأمين مقرات الاستفتاء بسيناء*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*استقر الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى، اليوم السبت، طبقًا لأحدث البيانات الرسمية الصادرة عن البنك المركزى المصرى، حيث بلغ متوسط سعر صرف الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى 6.957 جنيه للشراء و6.9923 جنيه للبيع، وسجل اليورو الأوروبى 9.4608 جنيه للشراء و9.5102 جنيه للبيع.

وسجل الجنيه الإسترلينى 11.4456 جنيه للشراء و11.5051 جنيه للبيع، وسجل الفرنك السويسرى 7.6451 جنيه للشراء و7.6847 جنيه للبيع، وبلغ الين اليابانى "100 ين" 6.6251 جنيه للشراء و6.66 جنيه للبيع، وسجل سعر صرف اليوان الصينى 1.1488 جنيه للشراء و1.155 جنيه للبيع.

وعلى مستوى أسعار صرف العملات العربية مقابل الجنيه، بلغ سعر صرف الريال السعودى 1.8549 جنيه للشراء و1.8645 جنيه للبيع، وسجل الدينار الكويتى 24.6265 جنيه للشراء و24.769 جنيه للبيع، وسجل الدرهم الإماراتى 1.894 جنيه للشراء و1.9038 جنيه للبيع.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*مجلس درويش يتنصل من المستحقات المتأخرة لمدربى وموظفى الزمالك*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 07:49
أعلن مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك برئاسة كمال درويش، التنصل من المستحقات المتأخرة للأجهزة الفنية فى 
الألعاب المختلفة، وكذلك الجزء المستحق للموظفين عن شهر أكتوبر.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*توصلت دراسة أمريكية حديثة إلى أن المكسرات فى الواقع قد تساعد على الحفاظ على الوزن بالإضافة إلى تقديم فوائد صحية أخرى.
وجد الباحثون أن المشاركين فى الدراسة الذين يتناولون معظم المكسرات مثل اللوز والفستق والجوز، كانوا بين 37% و46% أقل عرضة للسمنة من أولئك الذين يتناولون عدد قليل من المكسرات.
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*تحذير :  الإفراط فى المسكنات يمكن أن يؤدى إلى الموت*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 08:10​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*أسعار الذهب، اليوم السبت 11 يناير*

* بالعملة المحلية والأجنبية. ويشمل التقرير أسعار المعدن بجميع عياراته "عيار 24, 22, 18, 14, 12" فى مصر.*






​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*رام الله - دنيا الوطن*
أعلن الرئيس أوباما حالة الطوارئ في ولاية غرب فيرجينيا، التي سجل فيها تسرب كيماوي إلى المياه 
وأفاد البيت الأبيض ان اوباما أعلن حالة الطوارئ في الولاية وأمر بتقديم المساعدة الفيدرالية وتكثيف جهود الاستجابة للظروف الطارئة التي نجمت عن حدوث تسرب كيماوي الى المياه.
*بدأت الأزمة اول من امس الخميس، عندما أفاد سكان مقاطعة كاناهوا عن روائح غريبة في الهواء، واتضح ان السبب هو تسرب 35 ألف غالون من المواد الكيماوية المخزنة لدى شركة "فريدوم إنداستريزز" إلى نهر إيلك، مما ادى الى تلوث مياه الشرب*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*"البدلة الحمراء" التي سيرتديها جنود قوات الجيش المصري لتأمين الاستفتاء !*

*



*​
​

*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*المشروبات الغازية تتسبب فى هشاشة العظام وزيادة الوزن *
السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 10:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*موريس صادق : قررنا الموافقة على الدستور بالرغم من تحفظاتنا على مواد الهوية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*الوفد
الأمن الوطني يكشف ترتيبات الإخوان وحماس لتنفيذ خطة "تحرير الصقور"
◄ مخطط انتحاري لاغتيال مرسي وتهريب قيادات الجماعة من السجون*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*تحريات ومعلومات جهاز الأمن الوطني رصدت قيام عناصر خطرة من
جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بترصد عملية نقل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي لحضور محاكمة الاتحادية، ووضعوا بناء عليها مخططا يبدأ بعمل مسيرات تضم المئات أمام الأكاديمية لانتظاره وعقب نزوله من الطائرة المروحية يقومون بتنفيذ مخطط انتحاري باغتيال مرسي واتهام رجال الشرطة والقوات المسلحة في الواقعة، لإثارة الشغب ضدهم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*الشروق*
*الإخوان يهددون بضرب استقرار المجتمع الدولي إذا لم يتدخل للإفراج عن مرسي*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*المصري اليوم
زيادة عقوبات "الجرائم الانتخابية" خلال ساعات.. *
*و65 مقرا لتصويت الوافدين
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*التحرير
*
*غدا.. مبارك يعود إلى القفص في قضية قتل المتظاهرين
◄ هليكوبتر تنقل الرئيس الأسبق من مستشفى القوات المسلحة.. ومدرعة تنقل نجليه والعادلي من طرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*الأهرام
وزير المالية : الانتهاء من استعدادات تطبيق الحدالأدني للأجور من راتب يناير الحالي*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*انتهت وزارة المالية من جميع الترتيبات اللازمة لبدء تطبيق قرار مجلس الوزراء بالموافقة علي وضع حد ادني *
*للاجر الشامل للعاملين بالحكومة بقيمة‏1200‏ جنيه‏,‏ يطبق من يناير الحالي‏.‏*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*هدوء وانتظام الامتحانات بـ"عين شمس" وسط غياب تظاهرات الإخوان *

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 11:51
يسود جامعة عين شمس، اليوم، حالة من الهدوء وسط انتظام العملية التعليمية وانتظام امتحانات الفصل الدراسى 
الأول على مستوى كليات الجامعة للأسبوع الثالث على التوالى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*هدوء بمحيط جامعة القاهرة وتشديد أمنى على البوابات*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 11:36
تشهد جامعة القاهرة اليوم حالة من الهدوء، مع انتظام أعمال الامتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول فى 
عدد من الكليات، بينها دار العلوم والحقوق.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*وصول 61 ألف طن ذرة إلى ميناء الإسكندرية على متن باخرة قادمة من روسيا*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 11:00
*وصلت إلى ميناء الإسكندرية الباخرة "سام جون ليون"، تحمل شحنة ذرة تزن 61 ألف طن.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*كمال أبو عيطة : المولد النبوى أجازة بأجر كامل *

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 10:55​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*.. وزير الثقافة: إقامة معرض الكتاب فى موعده 22 يناير الجارى*
السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 05:20
أكد د. محمد صابر عرب وزير الثقافة، أن الدولة تدعم إقامة المعرض الدولى للكتاب، كى ينطلق فى موعده يوم 22 يناير​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*تواصل انقطاع الكهرباء والمياه عن قرية "الحكامنة" ببنى سويف بسبب الأمطار*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 11:00
*تواصل انقطاع التيار الكهربى والمياه عن قرية الحكامنة ببنى سويف، بسبب هطول *
*الأمطار بغزارة منذ الخميس الماضى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*خبراء الأرصاد: تحسن فى الأحوال الجوية لمدة 72 ساعة*
السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 12:06
*يتوقع خبراء الأرصاد الجوية، أن يحدث تحسن ملموس فى الأحوال الجوية على كافة أنحاء الجمهورية، اعتبارا من اليوم ولمدة 72 ساعة قادمة على الأقل، حيث تقل كميات السحب، وتزداد فترات سطوع الشمس، و تميل درجات الحرارة نحو الارتفاع، كما تنعدم فرص سقوط الأمطار ليسود طقس شتوى معتدل الحرارة نهارا، وإن يظل شديد البرودة ليلا على كافة الأنحاء ، ويصل لحد الصقيع على شمال الصعيد ووسط سيناء .*
*ويحذر خبراء الأرصاد الجوية، من الشبورة المائية الكثيفة على معظم أنحاء الجمهورية لتصل أحيانا لحد الضباب اعتبارا من الساعات المتأخرة من الليل، وحتى الساعات المبكرة من الصباح.*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*زيادة تدفق الناخبين المصريين فى إيطاليا للتصويت على الدستور*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 13:52​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*طالبات "الإخوان" يقطعن شارع مصطفى النحاس أمام فرع الجامعة*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*منظمة البرلمانات العربية تستنكر تحريض القرضاوى للجيش والشرطة*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:32
استنكرت منظمة الشعوب والبرلمانات العربية برئاسة الدكتور عبد العزيز عبد الله دعوات التحريض التى يطلقها يوسف القرضاوى رئيس الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين من قطر كل يوم جمعة للجيش والشرطة بمصر على قيادتهما​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*نقيب أئمة الدعاة : الإخوان تحتضر وسنصلى عليها الجنازة يومى الاستفتاء*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:05
قال الشيخ محمد البسطويسى، نقيب أئمة الدعاة المستقلين، إن مؤسسة الأزهر الشريف هى كعبة العلم فى مصر والعالم​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*سكاى نيوز: *

*وفاة رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الأسبق أرئيل شارون رسميا*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:32​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*استمرار الامتحانات بـ"تجارة القاهرة" يومى 14 و15 يناير *

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:29
أعلنت كلية التجارة بجامعة القاهرة انتظام أعمال امتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول يومى الاستفتاء على الدستور، 14 و 15 يناير الحالى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*الشرطة النمساوية : قنبلة يدوية وراء انفجار سيارة بفيينا *

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:35​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*استمرار تطهير المياه الملوثة بالكيماويات غرب فيرجينيا الأمريكية*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:30​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*زلزال بقوة 4,7 درجات يضرب اليونان *

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:15 
وقعت هزة ارضية بقوة 4,7 درجات صباح السبت قبالة جزيرة زاكيثتوس في البحر الايوني، على ما افاد معهد الجيوفيزياء التابع لمرصد اثينا​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*المصرى يدخل فى مفاوضات مع أحمد عيد الزمالك‎*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:59
دخل النادى المصرى البورسعيدى برئاسة ياسر يحيى فى مفاوضات جادة مع أحمد عيد عبد الملك لاعب وسط نادى الزمالك​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*الجبلاية: الرجاء والأهلى يوم 18 يناير.. والزمالك مع الحرس يوم 19*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:15
قررت لجنة المسابقات برئاسة عامر حسين، ترحيل الأسبوع الخامس من عمر الدورى ليقام أيام 18 و19 و20 يناير الجارى بناء على طلب الأمن​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*أكد الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، أن "كرسي الرئاسة مكتوب عليه اسم صاحبه، وما يريده الله سيكون، ومن من نصيبه أن يجلس على هذا الكرسي، سيجلس".
وأضاف السيسي، في تصريحات له خلال حضوره الندوة التثقيفية الثامنة التي تنظيمها القوات المسلحة بمسرح الجلاء، اليوم، أنه لا يطلب "إمارة"، وأن الجيش هو الذي سيفوضه بخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، وقال "أنا مقدرش أدي ظهري لمصر".*

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*رئيس شعبة بـ«المركزي للمحاسبات»: *
*«جنينة» يتستر على انحرافات «الإخوان» المالية*

*البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*القبض على3 من كوادر الإخوان قبل سفرهم إلى ماليزيا وتركيا*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:35
ألقت سلطات مطار القاهرة اليوم، السبت، القبض على ثلاثة من كوادر الإخوان، قبل سفرهم إلى تركيا وماليزيا، حيث تم تسليمهم للجهات الأمنية المختصة للتحقيق معهم.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*وزير النقل: رفع المخالفات عن ركاب المترو والقطارات يومى الاستفتاء*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:45
قال الدكتور إبراهيم الدميرى وزير النقل، إنه لن يتم المحاسبة على التذاكر سواء فى السكة الحديد أو المترو يومى الاستفتاء​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن والأهالى يفرقون مسيرة لعناصر الإخوان بدسوق*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:48
تمكنت قوات شرطة بندر دسوق بمعاونة الأهالى، من تفريق مظاهرة لعناصر الإخوان بالمدينة​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*غداً.. إغلاق محور الدائرى أعلى طريق مصر إسكندرية الصحراوى 60 يوماً*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:54 
أكد مصدر أمنى أنه سيتم البدء فى إصلاح وتجديد فواصل الطريق الدائرى "القوس الغربى" بمنطقة أعلى طريق مصر- إسكندرية الصحراوى،​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*"التعليم": امتحانات الثانوية العامة 7يونيه.. وبدء التسجيل إلكترونيا*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 14:56
أعلنت الإدارة العامة للمعلومات، والحاسب الآلى، والإدارة العامة للامتحانات بوزارة التعليم، 
عن بدء امتحانات الثانوية العامة اعتباراً من يوم السبت 7 يونيه ​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يعتدون على مدير أمن المدينة الجامعية بالأزهر ويحطمون سيارته*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 15:00
اعتدى منذ قليل مجموعة من طلاب الإخوان، بالمدينة الجامعية لجامعة الأزهر، على 
العميد سمير أبو عجيلة، مدير أمن المدينة الجامعية​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*السيسى: ترشحى للرئاسة سيكون بتفويض من الشعب والجيش*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 15:47
أكد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى أنه لن يترشح للرئاسة، دون تفويض من الشعب والجيش​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*دفاع "العادلى" بمحاكمة القرن يطلب ضم "تخابر مرسى" للقضية*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 16:02​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*هيئة كبار العلماء : فتاوى القرضاوى والحوينى بمقاطعة الاستفتاء باطلة*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 16:25
أكدت هيئة كبار العلماء فى اجتماعها الطارئ ظهر اليوم، السبت، والذى انتهى منذ قليل، وترأسه الإمام 
الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، أن الدستور مطابق للشريعة وليس فيه ما يخالفها.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*"جدو": عندى 30 سنة وعايز أكمل فى إنجلترا.. والأهلى: كفاية دكة*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 16:40
أجرى مسئولو النادى الأهلى اتصالات خلال اليومين الماضيين مع محمد ناجى "جدو" لاعب الفريق المُعار لنادى هال سيتى الإنجليزى لمعرفة موقفه من العودة للأهلى خلال انتقالات يناير الشتوية الجارية​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*أصدرت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريرا قضائيا، أوصت فيه الدائرة السابعة بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى، بإصدار حكم قضائى برفض الدعوى التى أقامها مرتضى منصور المحامى، والتى طالب فيها بإغلاق موقع "اليوم السابع" وإلغاء وسحب الترخيص الصادر للموقع على الشبكة الدولية للإنترنت.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*قامت قوات الجيش المكلفة بتأمين الاستفتاء بمركز إطسا، والمتمركزة في نادي إطسا، أمام المحكمة في *
*السادسة من صباح اليوم، بعمل تمارين الصباح والجري. **كما جابت القوات شوارع إطسا، مما بث *
*الطمأنينة في قلوب الأهالي، وجعلهم يشعرون بالأمن، مرددين هتافات مؤيدة للجيش*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*أعربت قيادات وضباط وأفراد القوات المسلحة عن نزولهم على رغبة الشعب المصرى إذا أراد ترشيح الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى للترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.
وضجت قاعة مسرح الجلاء بالتصفيق الحار من كافة الحضور من العسكريين والمدنيين عندما أكد أحد ضباط القوات المسلحة أن الجيش لا يبخل بقائده العام على الشعب ومصر رغم تمسكهم به قائدًا لهم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*طالب الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى الشعب المصرى بالمشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور المزمع اجراؤه فى 14و 15 يناير الجارى وقال *
*"من فضلكم متحرجوناش قدام الدنيا " *
*مضيفا ان العالم كله تتجه انظاره الى المصريين للسير فى اتجاه تحقيق استحقاقات خارطة الطريق.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*القضاء الإدارى يؤيد قرار تصويت الوافدين ويرفض دعوى "أبو الفتوح"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*دراسة:استعمال زجاجات المياه البلاستيك يؤدى للإصابة بسرطان البروستاتا*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 18:12​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*سفير مصر بلندن : المشاركة باستفتاء الدستور ضعف المشاركة السابقة*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 16:42​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*"السيسى" : تعديل الخطاب الدينى معركتنا الكبرى*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 19:20
أكد الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى أن تعديل الخطاب الدينى، يعد المعركة 
الكبرى، والتحدى الأكبر أمام الشعب المصرى​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*قضاء المغرب يلاحق ناشطة اتصلت بسفير مصر وطلبت منه مغادرة بلادها*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 19:41
يلاحق القضاء المغربى ناشطة إسلامية بسبب "تهديدات" توجهت بها فى اتصال هاتفى مع السفارة 
المصرية فى الرباط، عبرت فيه عن دعمها للرئيس الإسلامى المعزول محمد مرسى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*مقاومة الأنفلونزا بالليمون الساخن والثوم والبصل*
السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 20:11
الأنفلونزا دوما ما تكون مرتبطة بفصل الشتاء فيكثر الإصابة بها فى ذلك الفصل وتظل لعدة أيام والبعض قد يتطور الأمر عنده للإصابة بنزله معوية لذا لابد من الوقاية من الأنفلونزا حتى لا نفاجئ بتأثيرها على الجسم مما يسبب له الإعياء التام، وتقدم الدكتورة علوية ياسين استشارى أمراض المناعة بعض النصائح للتغلب على نزلات البرد، تتمثل تلك النصائح فى تناول بعض الأغذية المفيدة التى تقوى الجسم وتجعله قادرا على مقاومة فيروس الأنفلونزا تتمثل فى الليمون والبرتقال واليوسفى والثوم والبصل بجانب القمح والذرة والشعير،‏ مع تناول الأطعمة التى تحتوى على فيتامين (أ) لأنه يحسن حالة الأغشية المخاطية‏‏ وفيتامين (ج) له القدرة على تقليل أعراض البرد.
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*مفاجأة بالمستندات .. الجهة الإدارية تطالب الزمالك بإلغاء عقد شيكابالا وإحالته للنياب* 
السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 21:20
فى مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، طالبت الجهة الإدارية، مجلس إدارة الزمالك بإلغاء العقد المبرم بين النادى 
ومحمود عبد الرازق "شيكابالا" صانع ألعاب الفريق لوجود مخالفات فى التعاقد.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

أكد اللواء سعيد طعيمة مدير الإدارة العامة لمرور الجيزة، انه تم الغاء قرار غلق الطريق الدائرى أعلى طريق مصر/ الاسكندرية الصحراوى، غداً "الأحد"، الى ما بعد الاستفتاء على الدستور وذلك لسهولة المرور وعدم اعاقة الناخبين للادلاء باصواتهم . وأضاف مدير الإدارة العامة لمرور الجيزة، ان القرار سيتم تنفيذه عقب الانتهاء من الاستفتاء على الدستور، وسيتم غلق الطريق الدائرى نظرا لأعمال الصيانة​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*طارد أهالي مدينة دسوق، في محافظة كفرالشيخ، العشرات من متظاهري جماعة الإخوان الذين نظموا مظاهرة، للمطالبة بالإفراج عمن سموهم «معتقلي الجماعة» وإعادة الرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسي، إلى حكم البلاد، ووقعت اشتباكات بين الجانبين، قبل تدخل قوات الأمن لاحتوائها.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*لقى 4 أشخاص مصرعهم وأصيب 34 آخرون بإصابات متفرقة بعضهم فى حالة خطرة، إثر وقوع حادث تصادم بين أتوبيس ركاب وسيارة نقل بطريق قنا- سفاجا ويجرى الآن نقل الجثث والمصابين لمستشفى قنا العام.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*مصر تخشى ترحيل 700 ألف مصري من قطر في حال قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية معها*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*تنبأت جوي عياد الباحثة الفلكية، عالمة الأبراج، أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، لن يترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية حتى لو خرج الشعب كله*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*نبأ عاجل من التلفزيون المصرى الأن*
*فى نبأ عاجل بثه التلفزيون المصرى أكد فيه تمكن جهاز الأمن الوطني بالإسماعيلية، من ضبط حزام ناسف داخل منزل شخص بمدينة القنطرة غرب.كان يحتوى الحزام على 4 قنابل شديدة الانفجار واستطاع خبراء المفرقعات إبطال مفعول هذه القنابل وسط تأمين مكثف.*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*قال مظهر شاهين، إمام وخطيب مسجد عمر مكرم، إن جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية حزينة على موت رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الأسبق آرييل شارون، اليوم السبت.

وكتب شاهين تدوينة على صفحته بموقع "فيس بوك"، اليوم السبت، قال فيها: "أتقدم بصادق العزاء إلى جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية والسادة المرشدين العموم للجماعة في وفاة المجرم الإرهابي شارون رئيس وزراء إسرائيل الأسبق وصديقهم الوفي، داعيا المولى سبحانه وتعالى أن يأخذوا من موته العبرة والعظة وأن يكفي الشعب المصري شرهم وكيدهم وأن ينصرنا عليهم نصرا مؤزرا".*


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يناير 2014)

*قال محمد فرج، المتحدث باسم حملة دعم الجيش والفريق سامي عنان رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة، إنه على الرغم من إعلان الفريق السيسى وزير الدفاع ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية فى ندوة تثقيفية عقدتها اليوم بإدارة الشئون المعنوية بالقوات المسلحة إلا أن الفريق عنان مصر على خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة مفيدًا بأن قراره الذى أعلنه قبل ذلك لا رجعة فيه وهو رئيس مصر القادم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*أنصار بيت المقدس : الإفراج عن النساء شرط إطلاق سراح العمال المختطفين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*"السيسى" : تعديل الخطاب الدينى معركتنا الكبرى*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 19:20




 الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى

*أكد الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى أن تعديل الخطاب الدينى، يعد المعركة الكبرى، والتحدى الأكبر أمام الشعب المصرى، مشيراً إلى ضرورة تقديم رؤية جديدة وفهم عصرى وشامل للدين الإسلامى، بدلاً من الاعتماد على خطاب ثابت منذ 800 سنة.

وقال السيسى، فى الندوة التى عقدتها إدارة الشئون المعنوية بالقوات المسلحة، فى مسرح الجلاء اليوم إنه **علي الجميع اتباع صحيح الإسلام، لتحسين صورة هذا الدين أمام العالم، بعدما أصبح الإسلام مداناً على مدار عقود أمام العالم بأنه دين العنف والتدمير ، نظراً للجرائم التى ترتكب باسم الإسلام زوراً.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*صحيفة : المخابرات الروسية تبحث عن انتحاريين متواجدين فى مصر*
السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 22:41




​

*أكدت صحيفة "راسيسكايا جازيتا" الروسية الحكومية أن مواطنة روسية تدعى فيكتوريا فورسا، وهى مواطنة من منطقة روستوف الروسية وزوجها جاويد كوروجليف وهو مواطن من طاجستان مشتبه فيهما كانتحاريين إرهابيين، ذهبا الى مصر وهما على قائمة المطلوبين فى وزارة الداخلية الروسية والمخابرات الروسية تبحث عنهما، حيث نشرت ملصقات فى جميع أنحاء موسكو وجميع المحطات تطلب جميع من يراهم الإبلاغ عنهم على خلفية اتهامهما فى تفجيرات مدينة فولجوجراد الروسية.*
*وأكدت الصحيفة الروسية أن مسئولين أكدوا أن فيكتوريا فورسا تتبع التطرف الدينى وكانت طالبة فى جامعة روستوف ولها علاقة بجماعة أهل السنة وتدعو إلى الجهاد المسلح ودعم فكر الإرهاب.*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

الثلوج  التي  تساقطت  مؤخرا  في  دول  عربيه  
صور, ثلوج مصر




​

صور ثلوج سوريا







صور, ثلوج الاردن





​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 3 من عناصر الإخوان والتكفيريين فى حملات أمنية بالعريش*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 06:29
أعلنت مديرية أمن شمال سيناء، فى بيان صحفى لها اليوم الأحد، عن تمكن 
قواتها من ضبط 3 أشخاص من عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*5فبراير.. جلسة تحضيرية للمجمع المقدس لبحث تعديل لائحة انتخاب البطريرك*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 07:16​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*وصول وفد أمريكى لمتابعة الاستفتاء على الدستور*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 09:45
*وصل مطار القاهرة الدولى، صباح اليوم الأحد، وفد أمريكى الجنسية تابع لمنظمة democracy international، لمتابعة الاستفتاء على الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*حزب النور يراقب الاستفتاء على الدستور إليكترونياً*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 10:10
كشف مصطفى عبد الفضيل مسئول اللجنة المركزية لحملة حزب النور "نعم للدستور" عن اعتزام الحزب 
القيام بمراقبة الاستفتاء على الدستور إليكترونيا لأول مرة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*"الخارجية" : 86 ألف ناخب مصرى بالخارج صوتوا على الدستور حتى الآن*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 10:30​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*انتظام الامتحانات بجامعة القاهرة.. وتشديدات أمنية على البوابات*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 10:32
تشهد جامعة القاهرة حالة من الهدوء، وانتظام أعمال الامتحانات الفصل 
الدراسى الأول، وغياب لمظاهرات طلاب الإخوان الإرهابية​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان يقطعون شارع مصطفى النحاس بمحيط جامعة الأزهر*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 10:38
قطع طلاب الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر، شارع مصطفى النحاس بمدينة نصر، 
أمام الباب الرئيسى للمدينة الجامعية لطلاب البنين بالأزهر ​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يجمعون بطاقات الرقم القومى من "البسطاء" لعرقلة الاستفتاء*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 10:40
قال مصدر أمنى، إن الأجهزة المعلوماتية رصدت قيام عناصر من جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية 
باستقطاب المواطنين البسطاء فى قرى محافظات الدلتا وصعيد مصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*وصل منذ قليل الصحفى إبراهيم عيسى والعميد أركان حرب بالمعاش أيمن فيهم أحمد، من قوة الحرس الجمهورى، إلى قاعة المحاكمات بأكاديمية الشرطة، للإدلاء بشهادتهما فى محاكمة الرئيس الأسبق، محمد حسنى مبارك ونجليه علاء وجمال وزير داخليته حبيب العادلى و6 من مساعديه السابقين ورجل الأعمال الهارب حسين سالم، فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين السلميين خلال أحداث ثورة 25 يناير، والرشوة وإهدار المال العام.

كما قررت المحكمة برئاسة المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدى، علانية الجلسة، حيث سمحت المحكمة بدخول الصحفيين والإعلاميين لتغطية الجلسة ورفع حظر النشر بالنسبة لجلسة اليوم فقط.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*بدأت مؤشرات البورصة تعاملاتها الصباحية، اليوم الأحد، على ارتفاع *
*جماعى، وسط توقعات باستمرار الارتفاع خلال جلسة اليوم.*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*أرغمت طائرتان حربيتان تركيتان من طراز (إف–16) طائرة متجهة إلى العاصمة السورية دمشق بعد إقلاعها من قيرغزستان محملة بمساعدات قادمة من الصين على الهبوط في مطار إسنبوغا بالعاصمة التركية أنقرة.

وذكرت محطة (إن.تي.في) الإخبارية التركية اليوم الأحد أن طاقم الطائرة المحملة بالمساعدات الإنسانية طلب استخدام المجال الجوي التركي، ولكن مسئولي مديرية الطيران المدني طلبت هبوط الطائرة بمطار أنقرة وتفتيشها مقابل استخدام المجال الجوي التركي.

وعلى إثر الطلب التركي أقلعت طائرتان (إف–16) وأرغمتا الطائرة على الهبوط بأنقرة، واتضح أن الطائرة محملة ببطاطين قادمة من الصين كمساعدات للشعب السوري وبعد تفتيشها تم السماح بإقلاعها صباح اليوم من مطار إسنبوغا.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى إن عناصر من الجيش الثالث الميدانى نجحت فى ضبط مدفع مضاد للطائرات كامل ، مجهز على عربة نصف نقل بدون لوحات مرورية ، و 2500 طلقة عيار 14.5 بوصة , و4 رشاش نصف بوصة , و أر بى جى و10 طلقات خاصة به فى منطقة نخل بسيناء ، وذلك بعد تنسيق مع أبناء عشيرة السقيرات ، التى أبلغت عن هذه الأسلحة والذخائر .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*التدخين السبب الرئيسى للإصابة بسرطان المثانة *

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 11:09​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*الجراحة وتجنب الإمساك.. الحل الأمثل فى علاج حالات الشرخ الشرجى *

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 08:02​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*◄الصين تطيح بأمريكا من عرش القوة التجارية ب ـ4  تريليون دولار
*​*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*◄" العليا للانتخابات "  تنتهى من توزيع القضاة على لجان الاستفتاء*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*◄  الدورى يعود للانطلاق يومى 18 و19 الجارى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*◄ " السعيد " يشترط 4 ملايين جنيه لتجديد عقده مع الأهلى
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*◄ " التعليم " امتحانات الثانوية العامة 7 يونيو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*" العليا للانتخابات " تستبعد 5 منظمات إخوانية من الإشراف على الاستفتاء*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 12:22​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*خبير مالى: صعود البورصة مؤشر على نجاح استفتاء الدستور*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 12:15​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*الدولار يسجل 699 قرشًا فى بداية تعاملات الأسبوع*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 11:38​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*البنوك والبورصة إجازة غدًا الاثنين بمناسبة المولد النبوى الشريف*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 11:13​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*5  فبراير ..  جلسة تحضيرية للمجمع المقدس لبحث تعديل لائحة انتخاب البطريرك*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*قامت قبيلة العيايدة إحدى القبائل العربية غرب القناة بتسليم أكثر من 50 قطعة سلاح آلى خفيفة وثقيلة وأكثر من 3500 طلقة متعددة الأعيرة وعدد من الدانات والقنابل اليدوية، إلى عناصر الجيش الثالث الميدانى، وذلك خلال مبادرة لتسليم السلاح*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*أكد رئيس حزب التجمع، سيد عبد العال، أن نزول المصريين يومى 14 و15 يناير للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، خطوة مهمة فى مواجهة الإرهاب، ولكن الحرب ضد الإرهاب ستستمر لفترة، ولن تنتهى بانتهاء الاستفتاء على الدستور.
*​*أحترام  رأيك  واجب  يغفل عنه  كثر*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*بازارات الأتراك بالغردقة تبيع خرائط مصر للأجانب بدون حلايب*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 12:54​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*3,5 مليارات جنيه إيرادات جمارك البضائع العام الماضى بزيادة 10%*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 12:17​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*جمارك ميناء الدخيلة تضبط 10 ملايين قرص ترامادول داخل حاوية*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 18:08​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*رئيس روسيا يحتل المرتبة الثالثة فى قائمة أكثر الأشخاص إثارة للإعجاب*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 12:58
أفاد استطلاع للرأى أجرته شركة "يوجوف " بأن الرئيس الروسى فلاديمير 
بوتين احتل المرتبة الثالثة فى قائمة أكثر الأشخاص إثارة للإعجاب​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*بالصور.. الشامبانزى والأسد يتناولان الآيس كريم لمواجهة الحر بالبرازيل*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 11:33


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*وفاة شاب فى ماساتشوستس بمرض الشيخوخة المبكرة النادر عن 17 عاما*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 10:24
سام بيرنز الشاب الذى أصبح من المشاهير فى ماساتشوستس لإصابته 
بمرض الشيخوخة المبكرة توفى عن 17 عاما يوم الجمعة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*لأول مرة بالصين.. غواصون ينجحون فى تجربة "غوص التشبع" بعمق 300 متر*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 10:20
نجح غواصون صينيون، صباح اليوم الأحد، فى الغوص إلى عمق 300 متر 
تحت سطح البحر بالمياه العميقة، فى سابقة هى الأولى بالصين،.​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*مواطن كينى يفيق من غيبوبته ليجد نفسه فى المشرحة*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 09:56
أصيب عمال مشرحة موتوارى فى كينيا بالصدمة عندما وجدوا رجلا يفيق بعد يوم من وفاته.​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*وفاة أكبر معمر بالجزائر والعالم عن عمر يناهز 130 عاما* 
الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 09:31
*توفى أمس مبارك رحمانى ميسة أكبر معمر بالجزائر والعالم عن عمر يناهز 130 عاما إثر وعكة صحية في المعدة .*
*وولد ميسة عام 1884 في ولاية الوادي وتحديدا في الصحراء الواقعة بالقرب من الحدود الجزائرية الليبية المعروفة باسم بير عوين ، وقد عايش الحربين العالميتين والثورة التحريرية والأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية سنة 1929 ونكسة 48 وفرحة الاستقلال ، كما عاش مختلف أوقات الرخاء والشدة *
*ودخل المستشفى لأول مرة في حياته قبل سنتين فقط.*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*بالصور.. الطيور المهاجرة تحلق فوق بحيرة قارون بالفيوم*

السبت، 11 يناير 2014 - 22:28






فى مشهد ساحر يؤكد ما تنعم به محافظة الفيوم من أماكن سياحية خلابة حلقت اليوم الآلاف من الطيور المهاجرة الغريبة فوق بحيرة قارون والتى تعد الملاذ الآمن الدافئ لعشرات الآلاف من الطيور الهاربة من شتاء أوروبا القارس.





















تابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*حسن فريد يقدم مذكرة لمجلس الجبلاية ضد "خطايا" مجاهد*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 13:03
*أكد حسن فريد نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة، أنه سيقدم مذكرة إلى مجلس الإدارة خلال الاجتماع المقبل ضد ما قام به أحمد مجاهد عضو المجلس خلال الفترة الماضية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية :  ضبط  556  قطعة سلاح و 9 عصابات وتنفيذ 33 ألف حكم خلال 48 ساعة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*شيخ الأزهر :  فتاوى القتل تهدم الدين ..  والمخدوعون شوهوا الإسلام *

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 14:03​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*إبراهيم عيسى: جهات معادية وراء قتل الثوار لإسقاط الدولة فى يناير*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 13:51​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان بـ"عين شمس" يطوفون الحرم الجامعى بالطبول*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 13:21
​*وكيف دخلت  الطبول للحرم  الجامعي ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*الخارجية : الاستفتاء بالخارج يسير بصورة طبيعية و88 ألف مصرى صوتوا*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 13:37​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*ممارسة الرياضة تحسن عملية تدفق الدم إلى القلب وتقوية الشرايين* 
الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 14:05
قد يتصور البعض أن مرضى القلب عليهم تقليل حركتهم, وأن ممارسة الرياضة باتت من الأمور المحرمة بالنسبة لديهم, بل وتهدد من صحتهم وحياتهم.
ولكن ما أكدته الدراسات الحديثة أن ممارسة الرياضة لمرضى القلب تحسن من وظائف القلب, بل إنها تقوى من عضلة القلب, لذا ينصح الأطباء مرضى القلب بضرورة ممارسة الرياضة بشكل منتظم.
وذكرت الرابطة الألمانية لأطباء القلب أن ممارسة الرياضة بانتظام تقى مرضى القلب من الأزمات الخطيرة, حيث أشارت الدراسة إلى أن ممارسة الرياضة تحسن من عملية تدفق الدم إلى القلب, وتقوى عضلة القلب.
كما أن ممارسة الرياضة تساعد فى إذابة الدهون, وبالتالى يعيد القلب إلى حجمه الطبيعى, خاصة فى حالة تضخم القلب، كما يساعد تقليل الدهون من خفض معدل ضغط الدم بالجسم, كما يقى من الإصابة بخطر الإصابة بالسكتات الدماغية والأزمات القلبية المفاجئة.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 19 بينهم 4 فتيات خلال اشتباكات المدينة الجامعية بالأزهر*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 14:08​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*أعربت الناشطة الحقوقية داليا زيادة، المدير التنفيذى لمركز ابن خلدون للدراسات الإنمائية، عن تخوفها من قيام البعض بأحداث تكدس أو ظهور الطوابير الدوارة خلال الاستفتاء على الدستور يومى 14 و15 يناير، بهدف منع الناخبين من التصويت.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*بالصور.. مراسم تأبين "شارون" فى الكنيست*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 12:16
















تابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*أطفال سوريا اللاجئون فى مصر.. جيل البراءة المفقودة .. يعملون فى ظروف شاقة مقابل أجور متدنية.. ويتم استغلالهم فى الأحداث السياسية*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان يهاجمون سيارة ترحيلات فى شارع مراد بالمولوتوف*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 14:47​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن وطلاب الإخوان بـ"عين شمس"*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 14:49​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*طالبات الإخوان بالأزهر يشعلن إطارات السيارات أمام المدينة الجامعية*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 14:56​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*إبطال مفعول قنبلتين شديدتا الانفجار بإحدى القرى بالدقهلية*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 15:01
تمكن خبراء المفرقعات بمديرية أمن الدقهلية، اليوم، من إبطال مفعول قنبلتين 
عثر على إحداهما الأهالى أمام أحد المساجد بقرية ديسط​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان يفتحون شارع مراد ويشعلون إطارات سيارات فى بين السرايات*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 15:08
فتح طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرون اليوم، الأحد، الطريق بشارع مراد بالجيزة، بعد أن أشعلوا النار فى إطارات السيارات فى مظاهراتهم للتحريض على رفض الدستور الجديد.​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان يشعلون النار فى كشك مرور بإشارة الدقى *

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 15:09
أشعل طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرون، اليوم، الأحد، النار فى كشك مرور بإشارة 
الدقى المرورية المواجهة لمديرية أمن الجيزة​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*إطلاق رصاص بالقرب من مديرية أمن الجيزة وجامعة القاهرة*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 15:11
أفاد شهود عيان بأنه تم سماع دوى إطلاق للرصاص بالقرب من مديرية أمن 
الجيزة، وتسبب فى إحداث حالة من الفزع بين الأهالى​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*كر وفر بين طلاب الإخوان فى جامعة عين شمس بسبب قنابل الغاز *

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 15:33
شهد الحرم الجامعى بجامعة عين شمس، منذ قليل، حالة من الكر والفر بين الطلاب بسبب دخول قنبلتين من 
قنابل الغاز للحرم الجامعى، مما أدى إلى وقوع عدد كبير من الاختناقات بين الطلاب.​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تضبط عددا من طلاب الإخوان المتظاهرين بجامعة عين شمس*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 16:19
ألقت قوات الأمن، منذ قليل، القبض على عدد من طلاب الإخوان بجامعة عين شمس بينهم فتاة منتقبة،​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*إبراهيم عيسى للمحكمة: البرادعى صديق ويحب الجيش ولم يسئ إليه*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 16:26​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*عطل مفاجئ بـ"المترو" بين محطتي العتبة والشهداء.. واختناق بين الركاب*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 16:54
وقع عطل مفاجئ عصر اليوم الأحد، بمترو الأنفاق بين محطتي العتبة والشهداء، متسببا في حالات اختناق بين الركاب، كما شهد الخط المتجه إلي شبرا ارتباكا وتكدس بكافة المحطات​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان بجامعة القاهرة يعتدون على لواء شرطة خلال الاشتباكات*
الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 16:27
قام عدد من طلاب الإخوان بجامعة القاهرة، اليوم الأحد، بالاعتداء على لواء شرطة خلال الاشتباكات 
فى محيط جامعة القاهرة لفظياً بشتائم يعاقب عليها القانون.​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*حرصت أكبر معمرة مصرية فى بريطانيا السيدة ماتيلدا حنا جبريال على الإدلاء بصوتها فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد فى السفارة المصرية فى لندن.

وأعربت السيدة ماتيلدا "94 عاما" لدى لقاءها بالسيد السفير أشرف الخولى سفير مصر فى العاصمة البريطانية عن تأييدها لمشروع الدستور وللفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربى.

يذكر أن المصريين المغتربين لايزالون يتوافدون على مقر السفارة المصرية للإدلاء بصوتهم فى آخر يوم.

ومن المقرر أن تغلق السفارة أبوابها الساعة التاسعة مساء بتوقيت العاصمة البريطانية استعدادا لعملية فرز الأصوات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*قلة شرب الماء والتعرض للشمس يسببان شيخوخة الجلد فى العشرينيات *

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 17:05
شيخوخة الجلد ظاهرة طبيعية تحدث مع تقدم سن الإنسان، وتبدأ فى الظهور فى أوائل الأربعينيات نتيجة
 نقص الدهون ومادة الكولاجين بالجلد مما يترتب عليه فقدانه لنضارته.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> *طلاب الإخوان بجامعة القاهرة يعتدون على لواء شرطة خلال الاشتباكات*
> الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 16:27
> قام عدد من طلاب الإخوان بجامعة القاهرة، اليوم الأحد، بالاعتداء على لواء شرطة خلال الاشتباكات
> فى محيط جامعة القاهرة لفظياً بشتائم يعاقب عليها القانون.​





انا بموت يا فخري 

لسه ماشي من قدام الجامعه 
وعملت دماغ غاز عنب والوب مالي الشارع


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

انت اكبر من كده ... شد وعدي بس 
ولا أبعتلك حد !!!

طمني عليك لما توصل ...​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*روسيا تتصدر دول العالم فى صناعة الغواصات الذرية*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 16:54​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*طائرة للخطوط التركية تهبط اضطراريا فى المغرب اثر إنذار بوجود قنبلة*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 16:52
أعلن مسئول أن طائرة تابعة لشركة الخطوط الجوية التركية متوجهة إلى ساو باولو (البرازيل) هبطت اضطراريا
 فى المغرب اليوم الأحد بعد انذار بوجود قنبلة على متنها.​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*وزير المالية : الاقتصاد المصرى بدأ التعافى لكنه لم يصل لمرحلة الشفاء*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 18:17
قال الدكتور احمد جلال وزير المالية إن الاقتصاد المصرى بدأ يتعافى ولكنه لم يصل لمرحلة الشفاء​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*قال عيسى إن رأيه فيما يطلق عليها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين, *
*أنهم لا وطن ولا دين لهم، ويدينون بدينهم لا بدين الإسلام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*البورصة تربح 5 مليارات جنيه فى آخر جلساتها قبل "استفتاء الدستور"*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 14:51​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*شهود عيان : الإخوان أطلقوا الخرطوش على طالبات جامعة الازهر*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 19:40​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*مصدر أمنى لـ "الألمانية" : الجيش دمر 10أنفاق ..  واعتقال 3  تكفيريين بالعريش*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 19:44
كشف مصدر أمنى أن القوات المسلحة دمرت 10 أنفاق فى الشريط الحدودى مع قطاع غزة، مشيراً فى 
تصريحات لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية إلى أن قوات الأمن تمكنت من ضبط 3 تكفيريين فى حملات بالعريش​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*ظهور البقع الحمراء بالعين نتيجة لضعف الأوعية الدموية*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 20:17







العين مرآة كل شخص، فإذا ظهرت عندك بقع حمراء على سطح العين، وتكون هذه البقع نتيجة لبعض 
الأسباب التى أدت إلى ضعف الأوعية الدموية فى العين، فلابد من زيارة سريعة إلى الطبيب.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*الفاصوليا والفول والعدس لحماية الجسم من الإصابة بالسرطان* 
الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 19:00
للوقاية من مرض السرطان ينصح بالإكثار من تناول الأغذية ذات المصدر النباتى، لأنها تقضى على مرض السرطان، ومن أمثلتها الفاصوليا والفول والعدس مع محاولة التقليل قدر الإمكان من تناول الأغذية الدسمة لأن تلك الأغذية تزيد من احتمالية التعرض لسرطان القولون والرئة ومحاولة الحد من تناول الأطعمة ذات الملح الكثير لأنها تزيد إمكانية التعرض لسرطان المعدة مع عدم اللجوء لحفظ المواد الغذائية بطريقة خاطئة وحفظها بطريقة صحيحة وتجنب قدر الإمكان تناول اللحوم المشوية والتقليل من الدهون التى تضر الجسم وتسبب له العديد من المتاعب. ويجب الحرص على ممارسة الرياضة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*وافق عصام الأمير، رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون، على طلب العاملين بقناة النيل للرياضة بعدم ظهور الكابتن مدحت شلبى على شاشة التلفزيون المصرى.

وكان العاملون بقناة النيل الرياضية تجمهروا أمام مكتب وزيرة الإعلام درية شرف الدين، احتجاجا على ظهور مدحت شلبى بستوديو تحليلى لمباريات الدورى، وهو الأمر الذى رفضه العاملون بالقناة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*انتهاء فرز الأصوات بالسفارة المصرية في موسكو بموافقة 93.6%*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 20:51
انتهت السفارة المصرية في موسكو من فرز أصوات المصريين الذين أدلوا 
بأصواتهم في الاستفتاء على دستور 2013​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*حرس الحدود يدمر 10 أنفاق تهريب بين رفح وقطاع غزة ويضبط متسللين *

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 21:45​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*المصريون فى لبنان يوافقون على مشروع الدستور بنسبة 95.3%*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 22:20​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*سفير مصر بقطر: 97% من المصريين بالدوحة وافقوا على الدستور*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 22:32​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*98% من المشاركين فى الاستفتاء ببلجيكا صوتوا بـ"نعم"*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 23:24​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*سفير مصر بالكويت: 29 ألفا شاركوا بالاستفتاء.. وتم مد التصويت*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 22:34​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*الزند لـ "الحياة" :  جنينة عين والد عضو تنظيم القاعدة مستشارا بالجهاز*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

*95% من المصريين بالبحرين يصوتون بـ"نعم" على الدستور*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 21:58​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*97.8% نسبة التصويت بنعم فى "الرياض" و98.11% فى "جدة" للدستور*

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 23:50​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*الكنيسة الأرثوذوكسية: صباح الأحمد يدعو البابا تواضروس لزيارة الكويت*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 00:28
استقبل البابا تواضروس الثانى، أمس الأحد، وفدا من دولة الكويت برئاسة 
الشيخ على جراح الصباح، نائب وزير شئون الديوان الأميرى​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*مصدر: الإخوان حاولوا اقتحام قسم أول القاهرة الجديدة لتهريب 4 طالبات*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 00:47​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*سفير مصر بروما: 99% من المشاركين صوتوا بـ"نعم" للدستور*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 01:16​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*سفير مصر فى ليبيا : 97,5% من المصوتين قالوا "نعم" للدستور *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 01:52​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*أكد الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى أن راديو إسرائيل أذاع أمس أن أمريكيا تمارس ضغوطا على مصر والمؤسسة العسكرية لمنع الفريق السيسى من الترشح للرئاسة، لافتا إلى أنها تضغط أيضا من خلال بعض دول العربية لوقف ترشح السيسى.
وأوضح بكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" أن أوباما يتعامل من منطلق الثأر تجاه مصر بعد أن أفشل السيسى مخططه فى الشرق الأوسط الكبير، وإخراج جماعة الإخوان من الحياة السياسية التى كان من المقرر أن تنفذ مشروعات أمريكا فى الوطن العربى.*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*انفجار قنبلة بدائية الصنع أمام قسم شرطة الطالبية*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 03:56
انفجرت قنبلة بدائية الصنع، منذ قليل، أمام قسم شرطة الطالبية بمحافظة 
الجيزة، ما أسفر عن حدوث تلفيات بسيارة خاصة بنقل الجنود​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*95,5% من المصريين بواشنطن يصوتون بـ"نعم" للدستور*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 04:53
انتهت السفارة المصرية من عملية فرز أصوات المشاركين فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، وبلغت نسبة الموافقة ٩٥.٥٪، ووصل عدد الأصوات الصحيحة ٨٤٤، بينهم ٨١٠ "نعم".​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*سفير مصر لدى واشنطن: نسبة التصويت تزيد بـ30% عن الاستفتاء السابق *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 06:31​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*المصريون فى النمسا يوافقون على مشروع الدستور بنسبة 2. 98%*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 08:05​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*زلزال بقوة 6.5 درجة يقع قبالة "بورتوريكو"*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 06:54

قال معهد المسح الجيولوجى الأمريكى، إن زلزالا بقوة 6.5 درجة وقع قبالة بويرتوريكو اليوم، الاثنين، ولكنه لم يسبب موجات مد عملاقة.
وأضاف أن الزلزال الذى قيل فى بادئ الأمر إن قوته 6.4 درجة كان على عمق 27 كيلومترا فقط تحت سطح البحر، ووقع الزلزال الساعة 0401 بتوقيت جرينتش على بعد 56 كيلومترا شمالى بلدة هاتيلو​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*إنتاج تركيا من السيارات يرتفع 5% فى 2013 *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 02:41​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*مبيعات "فولكس فاجن" فى 2013 تجاوزت 9.5 مليون سيارة*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 01:12​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*"اليوسفى" يعالج تشنج العضلات ويهدئ الأعصاب *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 02:29​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*جازنتيب التركى الورقة الأخيرة لاحتراف شيكابالا*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 09:07

ينتظر نادى جازنتيب التركى رد النجم الأسمر شيكابالا، لاعب الزمالك، بشأن التعاقد معه فى يناير الحالى فى صفقة انتقال حر، اعتماداً على فسخ تعاقده مع القلعة البيضاء، ويضع اللاعب "جازنتيب" كآخر ورقة فى احترافه، خاصة أنه يمنى نفسه بعروض من أندية كبرى فى دوريات أكثر شهرة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*تدمير 44 منزلا على الأقل بسبب حريق الغابات فى أستراليا *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 09:36​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*وزير خارجية روسيا يلتقى نظيره الفرنسى فى باريس لبحث "جنيف ــ 2" *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 09:35​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*مقتل ألمانى فى قصف طائرة أمريكية بدون طيار على الحدود الأفغانية *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 09:23​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*فيضان يجتاح جنوب شرق الفلبين ويتسبب فى وفاة 13 شخصا *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 09:15​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*حاخام يهودى يزعم: وفاة شارون من علامات ظهور المسيخ الدجال *

الأحد، 12 يناير 2014 - 21:01​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*وزارة الصحة: أغلقنا 1226 صيدلية تبيع أدوية مغشوشة*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 09:36​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*انفجار عبوة ناسفة فى 4 إرهابيين حاولوا زرعها لاستهداف الجيش بسيناء*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 09:29​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*"الإمارات": نتمنى عدم ترشح السيسي للرئاسة.. ومصر أفضل بعد مرسي

أعرب رئيس الحكومة الإماراتية وحاكم دُبي الشيخ محمد ال مكتوم عن أمله في عدم ترشح الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع لمنصب رئاسة الجمهورية والمزمع إقامتها العام الجاري وذلك في رد لـ"حاكم دبي" علي سؤال في حوار له مع "بي بي سي" حيث قال "آمل أن يبقي في الجيش وأن يترشح شخصاً أخر لمنصب الرئاسة " كما أكد أن مصر أصبحت أفضل بكثير بعد رحيل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي.*​*


​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*ضاحي خلفان : "الإخوان" يهاجمون الصحابة ويصادقون اليهود
قال ضاحي خلفان، قائد شرطة دبي السابق، إنه: "لم يرد الإخوان عندما ذكرنا أن سيد قطب سيدهم استهزأ بسيدنا أبي بكر وعمر رضوان الله عليهما.. سكتم أيها السفلة!"*

الإثنين 13/يناير/2014​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*طلاب «تمرد» :  نتراجع عن خارطة الطريق .. ولن نشارك في استفتاء يدعم نظامًا أثبت فشله*

*البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*قنبلة «بدائية» تستهدف سيارة أمن مركزي في محيط قسم الطالبية دون إصابات.. *
*جنود : «نحميهم ويريدون قتلنا».. *
*خبراء المفرقعات يمشطون المنطقة..*

الإثنين 13/يناير/2014
*" فيتـــــــــو "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

* الجيش يتمركز بمحاور الجمهورية الرئيسية قبل الاستفتاء *
الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 09:55
*بدأت فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، الاثنين، قوات الجيش والداخلية فى التمركز بأماكنها*
* داخل القاهرة الكبرى والمحاور الرئيسية للجمهورية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكرى: مقتل تكفيريين أثناء زرع عبوة ناسفة بالشيخ زويد*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 09:29
قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على، المتحدث العسكرى، إن اثنين من العناصر التكفيرية، لقيا مصرعهما 
صباح اليوم، أثناء محاولتهما زرع عبوة ناسفة على طريق أبو طويلة بمدينة الشيخ زويد​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*المصريون فى الإمارات يصوتون بـ"نعم" للدستور بنسبة 97.3%*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 11:01
صرح السفير المصرى بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، إيهاب حمودة، بأن المصريين المقيمين 
فى الإمارات قالوا نعم للدستور المصرى الجديد​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*الجيش ينتشر لتأمين 30 ألف لجنة انتخابية بكافة المحافظات*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 11:51
نفذت وحدات وتشكيلات القوات المسلحة فى الجيوش الميدانية، والمناطق العسكرية، كافة الخطط، والتعليمات 
التى أصدرتها هيئة العمليات، المتعلقة بالانتشار الأمنى لتأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*مصدر عسكرى : عناصر الـتأمين بالشوارع مؤهلة للتعامل مع العنف وفض الشغب*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 12:09
قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" إن عناصر القوات المسلحة فى الشوارع واللجان الانتخابية مؤهلة 
للتعامل مع أعمال العنف وفض الشغب والتظاهرات​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*طائرات الجيش تنقل القضاة المشرفين على الاستفتاء بالمحافظات الحدودية*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 12:10
قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن القوات الجوية سوف توفر طائرات لنقل القضاة المشرفين 
على استفتاء الدستور الجديد فى المناطق النائية والمحافظات الحدودية​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*46 ألف مقاتل من المنطقة المركزية لتأمين استفتاء القاهرة وشمال الصعيد*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 12:30
استكملت المنطقة المركزية العسكرية بقيادة اللواء أركان حرب توحيد توفيق عبد السميع خطة الانتشار
 والتحركات داخل اللجان والمقار الانتخابية فى محافظات القاهرة الكبرى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*غالبية المصريين بتونس صوتوا بـ"نعم" على الدستور*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 12:39
صرح السفير أيمن مشرفة، سفير مصر بتونس، بأن نسبة الموافقة على التعديلات 
الدستورية بتونس جاءت بنسبة ٩٨.٨ فى المائة​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*وزارة الخارجية: 103 آلاف مصرى صوتوا فى الاستفتاء بالخارج*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 12:59
أكد السفير حمدى لوزة نائب وزير الخارجية، اليوم، خلال المؤتمر الذى عقدته اللجنة العليا للانتخابات حول 
الترتيبات الأخيرة للاستفتاء على الدستور، المقرر إجراؤه يومى 14 و15 يناير المقبل​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*وحدات الصاعقة البحرية تتسلم لجان الاستفتاء بالإسكندرية *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 13:05
قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن عناصر من الوحدات البحربة المتخصصة "الصاعقة البحرية "
 تسلمت مقار اللجان الانتخابية فى أجزاء من محافظات الجمهورية​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*صحيفة إسبانية: 92% من المصريين فى إسبانيا صوتوا بنعم للدستور*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 13:25
أكد مراسل صحيفة الموندو الإسبانية فرنسيسكو كاريون، أن 92% من المصريين فى 
إسبانيا صوتوا بنعم فى استفتاء الدستور الجديد​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*رسميا.. "مصر القوية" يقرر مقاطعة الاستفتاء على الدستور*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 13:21
قرر حزب مصر القوية، برئاسة عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، الانسحاب نهائيا من عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور.​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*"6 أبريل" تعلن مراقبتها للاستفتاء على الدستور*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 13:19
أعلنت حركة شباب 6 أبريل، مراقبتها لعملية الاستفتاء على الدستور غدا الثلاثاء، ورصد أية 
انتهاكات ستجرى أثناء عملية التصويت خارج اللجان​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*مصطفى بكرى :  نتائج الخارج مبهرة وأتوقع وصول التصويت داخل مصر لـ90%*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 12:54​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*القائم بالأعمال المصرى بأنقرة: نسبة تصويت المصريين بتركيا 83.3%*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 15:34
وصلت نسبة تأييد الجالية المصرية بتركيا في الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد 
إلى 83.3% مقابل 16.7% غير موافق .​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*رئيس الأركان يشهد بيانا عمليا لتأمين مقار الاستفتاء*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*العليا للانتخابات: الاستفتاء يبدأ9 صباحاً لـ9مساء وينتهى مع آخر مصوت*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

القبائل العربية بشمال سيناء تسلم القوات المسلحة521 قطعة سلاح
الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*مصدر وزارى بالإمارات: حاكم دبى ينصح السيسى بعدم ترشحه للرئاسة كعسكرى*

الإثنين، 13 يناير ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*سفير مصر بالمجر: تصويت 30% من الناخبين على الاستفتاء و"نعم" حصدت 98%*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 2 من الإخوان يوزعان سلعاً تموينية وبطاطين لرفض الدستور بالمنيا*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يفض مسيرة إخوانية بالغاز المسيل للدموع ويضبط 6 بالبحيرة*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تفض مسيرة لـ"الإخوان" فى إمبابة بمساعدة الأهالى*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

المصريون فى إثيوبيا يوافقون على الدستور بنسبة 7. 94%
الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*أمير الكويت يدعو شيخ الأزهر والبابا تواضروس لزيارة بلاده*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 18:58
دعا سمو أمير الكويت، الشيخ صباح الأحمد الجابر الصباح، فضيلة الإمام الأكبر شيخ الأزهر الدكتور،
 أحمد الطيب، والبابا تواضروس بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*قال إيهاب حمودة، سفير مصر بالإمارات، إن علاقة القاهرة بدبى عميقة وهناك اتصالات بين المسئولين بالدولتين ونتمنى أن لا تأخذ تصريحات حاكم دبى أكثر من حجمها الطبيعى فى وسائل الإعلام .
وأشار السفير خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج الحياة اليوم المذاع على قناة الحياة، إلى أن تصريحات حاكم دبى بشأن ترشح الفريق السيسى لرئاسة الجمهورية جاء فى إطار العلاقات الودية بين البلدين، مشيراً إلى أن التصريحات كان المقصود منها أن لا يترشح الفريق كرجل عسكرى.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*الزند: المشاركة بالاستفتاء ستسبب لأوباما وأردوغان الشلل*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 20:32
طالب المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، كافة المواطنين بالمشاركة فى الدستور، 
ليصل حد المشاركة إلى 90% للرد على الإدعاءات الأمريكية​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*شفيق لـ"اليوم السابع": حضورى للتصويت فى الاستفتاء بالقاهرة "وارد"*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 20:11​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*المفرقعات تدفع بكل قواتها و6عربات و30كلباً بوليسيا لتأمين الاستفتاء*
الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 19:30
أكد مصدر أمنى بإدارة المفرقعات بالقاهرة أن الإدارة ستدفع بكل القوات المتواجدة بالإدارة، لعمل 
دوريات وعمليات تفتيش ذاتية قبل وأثناء وبعد عملية التصويت على الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*مصدر أمنى: نشر رجال شرطة سريين لتأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 19:20​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*قنوات "ON TV" تنقل فعاليات الاستفتاء باللغتين الإنجليزية والعربية*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 21:06​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*رونالدو أفضل لاعب فى العالم لعام 2013*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 21:03
منح الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "فيفا" بالتعاون مع مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية، جائزة الكرة الذهبية 
لأفضل لاعب كرة قدم بالعالم لعام 2013.​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*بيليه يحصل على جائزة الكرة الذهبية الشرفية 2013*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 20:51
*حصل البرازيلى بيليه، على جائزة الكرة الذهبية الشرفية فى حفل توزيع الكرة الذهبية 2013، والمقامة حاليًا بمدينة زيورخ السويسرية فى مقر الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "فيفا".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*أفغانستان تحصل على جائزة اللعب النظيف لعام 2013*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 20:45
فاز الاتحاد الأفغانى لكرة القدم بجائزة اللعب النظيف فى حفل توزيع الكرة الذهبية 2013، والمقام حاليًا 
بمدينة زيورخ السويسرية فى مقر الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "فيفا".​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*إبراهيموفيتش صاحب أجمل هدف فى 2013*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 20:42
منح الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "فيفا" بالتعاون مع مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية 
جائزة "بوشكاش" لأفضل هدف بعام 2013.​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*هاينكس أفضل مدرب فى العالم لعام 2013*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 20:15
منح الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "فيفا" بالتعاون مع مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية 
أفضل مدرب بالعالم لعام 2013 إلى الألمانى يوب هاينكس.​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*سيلفيا نايد أفضل مدربة لعام 2013 *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 20:14
منح الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "فيفا" بالتعاون مع مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية أفضل مدرب 
بالعالم للسيدات لعام 2013 إلى الألمانية سيلفيا نايد،​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*"فيفا" ينعى إيزيبيو فى حفل الكرة الذهبية 2013*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 20:12
حرص الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم "فيفا" على نعى البرتغالى إيزيبيو الذى وفته المنية فى الشهر الجارى 
خلال حفل الكرة الذهبية 2013 المقام حاليًا فى المدينة السويسرية زيورخ.​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*سكان الزمالك فازوا بمعركة المترو.. مثلما نجحوا بمعارك المقاهى والشيشة*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 16:05
يعيشون فى جزيرة وسط النيل منغلقين على أنفسهم، ففى سبيل التنعم بقليل من الهدوء 
دفعوا مبالغ طائلة ليمتلكوا وحدة سكنية فى حى الزمالك الراقى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*منح الطفل ثقته بنفسه ومهاراته يساعده على تحقيق أحلامه*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 16:05​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*جاكرتا تقوم بعملية استمطار فوق مياه البحر لإبعاد الأمطار عنها*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 15:02
أعلن مسئول إندونيسى، اليوم الاثنين عن السلطات فى جاكرتا سوف تبدأ عملية استمطار لإبعاد الأمطار 
عن العاصمة الإندونيسية بعد أيام من هطول أمطار غزيرة تسببت فى وقوع فيضانات.​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*اختراع مادة تتميز بخفتها وصلابتها لصنع الطائرات بدون طيار فى روسيا*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 09:33
اخترع خبراء معهد أبحاث الألياف الاصطناعية فى مدينة "تفير" الروسية، مادة تتميز
 بمتانتها وخفتها خصيصا من أجل صنع الطائرات بدون طيار​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*مقهى فرنسى يحتجز وزير خارجية ألمانيا خشية تهربه من دفع الفاتورة*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 08:53

احتجز أحد المقاهى فى العاصمة الفرنسية باريس وزير الخارجية الألمانى فرانك فالتر شتاينماير اشتباها فى محاولته التهرب من دفع الحساب.
خلال توجههم للمطار توقف شتاينماير مع وفده لارتياد أحد المقاهى بالقرب من نهر السين مساء أمس الأحد.
ورغم أن نادلة المقهى لم تتعرف على شخصية الوزير الألمانى كان من الواضح لها أنه رئيس المجموعة، وعندما أراد شتاينماير مغادرة المقهى كأول فرد فى المجموعة قامت السيدة بإيقافه بصرامة مطالبة إياه بدفع الحساب، ولم يضطر شتاينماير لدفع الحساب بنفسه، حيث قام بتسوية الفاتورة فرد آخر من الوفد.​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*بركات : من حق محمد صلاح اللعب فى إسرائيل.. *

*وشيكابالا عايز حد "يظبطله دماغه".. *

*والخطيب قادر على حل الأمور "المعقدة".. *

*وأتمنى استمرار جدو مع هال سيتى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*صحيفة تركية  :  قائد عسكرى يطالب بضرب الإمارات ..  وأردوغان يستبعد الأمر*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 19:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*اللواء أحمد حلمي : تم ضبط عدد من العملاء المأجورين في دير مواس بالمنيا يجمعون بطاقات المواطنين مقابل سلع وبطاطين
*
*المصدر : سى بى سى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية: ضبط إخوان يجمعون بطاقات مواطنين لمنعهم من التصويت *

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 23:17​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*مصدر: رصد إخوانيات بالشرقية حاولن جمع بطاقات الرقم القومى*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 00:30​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*"ساويرس" يوجه رسالة للمصريين قبل الاستفتاء :  انزل شارك ....  صوتك مارد*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 يناير 2014)

*لكى تعيش سعيدا.... مارس الرياضة واستمتع بالشمس واحرص على تناول السمك *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 01:08​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*ملثمان يطلقان أعيرة نارية فى الهواء بالقرب من كنيسة بالفيوم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 01:45
شهدت المنطقة المحيطة بكنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بمدينة سنورس، قيام ملثمين 
يستقلان دراجة نارية، بإطلاق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء وفرا هاربين​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*جبهة مؤيدى السيسى: مجهولون حاولوا اغتيال محمد أبو حامد*
*الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 05:58*
*




*​

*أكدت جبهة "مؤيدى السيسى، تعرض محمد أبو حامد، البرلمانى السابق والمتحدث الرسمى للجبهة، لمحاولة اغتيال فجر اليوم الثلاثاء.*​ 
*وقالت الجبهة، إن شاحنة "نقل بمقطورة" طاردت البرلمانى السابق أثناء عودته من آخر اجتماع بأعضاء الجبهة بالإسكندرية *
*قبيل الاستفتاء على الدستور، وذلك على طريق مصر - إسكندرية الصحراوى، وتحديدا *
*بالقرب من الكيلو 64، ولأكثر من 40كيلو، حيث حاول الفرار منها إلا أنها نالت منه.*​ 
*وأوضحت الجبهة، فى بيان لها فجر اليوم الثلاثاء، أن "أبو حامد"، يجرى حاليا *
*بعض العمليات بمستشفى دار الفؤاد نتيجة للحادث الأليم.*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*انفجار إمبابة يتسبب فى سقوط أجزاء من واجهة محكمة شمال الجيزة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 07:24






 محكمة شمال الجيزة 
*تسبب الانفجار الذى وقع بمحيط محكمة شمال الجيزة، بإمبابة فى انهيار أجزاء من واجهة المبنى، كما تهشم مينى باص يحمل رقم "527 و ر" تصادف مروره بجوار المبنى وسيارة أخرى ملاكى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*استنفار أمنى كامل بالمجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس ونفق أحمد حمدى*
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 07:39
*أعلن اللواء خليل حرب مدير أمن السويس، صباح اليوم، حالة الاستنفار الأمنى الكامل بالمجرى الملاحى للقناة*
*من ناحية المدخل الجنوبى، الذى يقع فى حدود محافظة السويس، فضلا عن إعلان حالة الطوارئ *
*بنفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى مع انطلاق التصويت على الاستفتاء ضمن خطة التأمين للسويس.*
*وأضاف مدير الأمن لـ"اليوم السابع" أن هناك حالة من التأمين المكثف بجميع الطرق *
*الحدودية، وتشديد الرقابة على جميع السيارات القادمة من وإلى السويس*.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*وصول خبراء المفرقعات والكلاب البوليسية لتمشيط محكمة شمال الجيزة*
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:02





جانب من آثار انفجار محكمة شمال الجيزة بإمبابة

*وصلت إلى مكان انفجار محكمة شمال الجيزة بإمبابة منذ قليل، قيادات أمن الجيزة وخبراء المفرقعات والكلاب البوليسية، *
*وجارى تمشيط محيط المحكمة وداخلها. **وأدت شدة الانفجار إلى تحطيم زجاج العمارات على بعد 500 متر.*
*فيما خرج المئات فى مظاهرة قرب المحكمة يرددون: "بنحبك يا سيسى وهننزل لنقول نعم للدستور".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مصدر أمنى يؤكد عدم وقوع إصابات بانفجار إمبابة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:04​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*إقبال مبكر للناخبين على مدارس مدينة نصر قبل بدء عملية الاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:15
أقبل صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، المواطنون مبكرا على لجان الاستفتاء من أجل الإدلاء بأصواتهم على الدستور الجديد، وذلك تفاديا للازدحام المتوقع مع بداية الاستفتاء ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*أهالى إمبابة يهتفون بمحيط المحكمة بعد الانفجار : " الإخوان أعداء الله "*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:16
*احتشد العديد من أهالى منطقة إمبابة، أمام مبنى مجمع محاكم شمال الجيزة الذى وقع بداخله الانفجار، رافعين صور الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى،* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"الببلاوى" يدلى بصوته بعد قليل بمدرسة حنيفة السلحدار بمصر الجديدة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:22​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*المواطنون يتوافدون على لجان العمرانية وسط هتافات: "سيسى سيسى"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:28
بدأ المواطنون من الشباب وكبار السن والسيدات فى التوافد على لجان التصويت على مشروع الدستور
 الجديد، بدائرة العمرانية بمحافظة الجيزة، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء "أول أيام الاستفتاء"​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*أهالى كرداسة يتوافدون بقوة للإدلاء بأصواتهم فى استفتاء الدستور*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:28
توافد أهالى مدينة كرداسة بكثافة عالية، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، على لجان الانتخابات، للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد، ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*استنفار أمنى بـ"مسقط رأس مرسى" فى الشرقية استعدادًا لبدء الاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:34
*تشهد قرية العدوة "مسقط رأس الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى" بالشرقية، استنفارًا أمنيًا،*
* استعدادًا لبدء أعمال الاستفتاء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*شهود عيان: تهشم زجاج سيارة ملاكى وأتوبيس نقل عام فى انفجار المحكمة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:38
قال شهود عيان، إن انفجار القنبلة بمحكمة شمال الجيزة بإمبابة كان فى تمام السابعة والربع صباحا فى مدخل المحكمة مما أدى إلى تهشم الواجهات الزجاجية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*أهالى بولاق أبو العلا يشكلون لجانا شعبية لتأمين لجان استفتاء الدستور*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:39
قامت أهالى منطقة بولاق أبو العلا, بتشكل لجان شعبية لتأمين المدارس التى سيتم الاستفتاء عليها اليوم الثلاثاء، وهى مدرسة أبو الفرج الابتدائية فى شارع 26 يوليو ومدرسة قاسم أمين بشارع السبتية​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*المرور: خطة محكمة لتأمين الطرق الصحراوية والسريعة بالتعاون مع الجيش *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:03
قال الدكتور العقيد أيمن الضبع، مدير الإدارة العامة للمرور، إن هناك خطة محكمة من وزارة الداخلية 
لتأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور تشمل كافة الطرق السريعة والصحراوية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*التجمع :  نعم للدستور تنهى 80 عاما من المتاجرة بالدين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 05:03
قال نبيل زكى المتحدث الإعلامى لحزب التجمع، إن التصويت بـ"نعم" على 
الدستور يعنى دق المسمار الأخير فى نعش جماعة الإخوان.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مصطفى بكرى: اغتيال السيسى سيؤدى إلى ثورة لذبح الأمريكان والإخوان*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 05:29
حذر الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى، الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما وجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية
 من ثورة مصرية عارمة، فى حالة اغتيال الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*إقبال الناخبين على لجان دار السلام للتصويت على استفتاء الدستور*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:31
توافد الناخبون صباح اليوم "الثلاثاء" أمام مدرسة دار السلام الإعدادية بنات المتواجدة بشارع حلوان 
الزراعى بمنطقة دار السلام، قبل بدء فتح اللجان للتصويت فى الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*أهالى الإسكندرية يتوافدون على لجان الانتخابات للمشاركة بالاستفتاء *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:45
بدأ الناخبون فى التوافد على اللجان الانتخابية بمحافظة الإسكندرية، للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء الذى سيستمر على مدار
 يومين، حيث اصطف الناخبون فى طوابير طويلة أمام اللجان الانتخابية، فى انتظار موعد بدء الاستفتاء.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*إقبال كثيف على لجان الزيتون وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:49
شهدت لجنة مدرسة دار السعادة التجريبية بالزيتون إقبالا كثيفا من جانب المواطنين، حيث بدأوا فى التوافد 
عليها منذ الساعة السابعة صباحا، وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف من قوات الجيش والشرطة، وأكد أحد 
القيادات الأمنية المسئولة عن تأمين اللجان داخل المدرسة حرصهم على فتح اللجان فى موعدها.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*سيارات الجيش تبث الأغانى الوطنية لدفع المواطنين للمشاركة بالاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:55
دفعت إدارة الشئون المعنوية للقوات المسلحة بسيارات للدعم النفسى والمعنوى 
لتشجيع المواطنين على المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*إقبال كثيف من المواطنين أمام لجان "الجمالية" للاستفتاء على الدستور*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:57
شهدت لجان الجمالية إقبالا كثيفا من المواطنين الذين حرصوا على التواجد، قبل فتح باب
 اللجان أمام المواطنين للاستفتاء على الدستور اليوم الثلاثاء. ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*طوابير أمام لجان المعادى قبل بدء التصويت فى الاستفتاء*

حرص أهالى منطقة حدائق المعادى والمعادى على الوصول مبكرا إلى مواقع اللجان الانتخابية منذ السابعة صباحا، والوقوف فى طابور، كل أمام لجنته.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*تستعد القوات الجوية للخروج بطلعات جوية بطائرات مراقبة وتمشيط بعد قليل؛ لتمشيط سماء المحافظات المختلفة لمراقبة ورصد أي تحركات غير عادية بالتزامن مع الاستفتاء على الدستور، والوقوف على مدى السيطرة الأمنية الموجودة في الشارع وأمام اللجان.
وتقوم الطائرات بتصوير كافة المناطق ونقل الصورة مباشرة إلى القياداة العامة للقوات المسلحة للتدخل السريع في حال وقوع أي أعمال تستدعي التدخل.
الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*بدأ منذ قليل توافد المواطنين على اللجان الانتخابية في البحيرة، حيث أكد مراسل قناة "الحياة"، أن هناك إجراءات أمنية مكثفة لقوات الشرطة والجيش.
وتابع أنه تم تخصيص العديد من المظلات والمقاعد لكبار السن والنساء ولذوي الاحتياجات أمام اللجان.
الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

وصل قبل قليل الفريق أول عبدالفتح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، والفريق صدقي صبحي، رئيس هيئة الأركان، إلى غرفة
 عمليات القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بمقر وزارة الدفاع؛ لمتابعة سير عملية تصويت المواطنين خلال 
الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية.
وأكدت مصادر عسكرية أن السيسي أعطى تعليمات صارمة بالتصدي لأي محاولات شغب أو إرهاب بأي 
شكل من الأشكال، مطالبا جميع القادة بالتواصل المستمر مع الضباط والجنود.

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

توجه قادة الجيوش والمناطق العسكرية إلى غرف عمليات كل منطقة، والموجودة بقيادات الجيش على
 مستوى المحافظات لمتابعة سير عمليات التأمين، فيما سوف يقومون اليوم بجولات مفاجئة على
 اللجان المختلفة للوقوف على تأمين اللجان على أرض الواقع.

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"السيسى" يتفقد الاستفتاء بمدرسة الخلفاء الراشدين بمصر الجديدة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 09:12
تفقد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة مدرسة الخلفاء الراشدين الاعدادية بنين
 فى اطار متابعة خطة تامين الاستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*طوابير أمام لجان المعادى قبل بدء التصويت فى الاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 08:58
حرص أهالى منطقة حدائق المعادى والمعادى على الوصول مبكرا إلى مواقع اللجان الانتخابية منذ 
السابعة صباحا، والوقوف فى طابور، كل أمام لجنته​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*أنباء عن وصول شفيق للقاهرة..*

*والحركة الوطنية : **الفريق سيصل خلال ساعات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*فرقت قوات أمن الإسكندرية تظاهرات قامت بها عدد من النساء المنتميات لجماعة الإخوان فى الثامنة صباحا،*
* بمنطقة السيوف، أمام عدد من المقرات الانتخابية، وتم التعامل معهم على الفور، وفض التظاهرة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الأطعمة السريعة تصيب المراهقين بالسمنة ولا يمكن التخلص منها بالرياضة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 05:03
كشفت صحيفة "ديلى ميل" البريطانية عن معلومات جديدة وخطيرة بشأن 
الأطعمة السريعة والوجبات الجاهزة​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*أبحاث توصى بفرض الضرائب على عصائر الفاكهة نظراً لضررها بالصحة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 04:08​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*دراسة: الكافيين يحسن الذاكرة.. وتناوله باستمرار يسبب القلق والتوتر *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 02:03​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*تحذيرات من تناول العصائر المعلبة لاحتوائها على قدر كبير من السكر*

الإثنين، 13 يناير 2014 - 23:53​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*البابا تواضروس يغادر السريات بالعباسية بعد التصويت بنعم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 09:34





تواضروس​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس يدلي بصوته في الاستفتاء بمدرسة مصر الجديدة النموذجية*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 09:20
يتوجه عدلي منصور رئيس الجمهورية، بعد قليل إلي مدرسة مصر الجديدة النموذجية الإعدادية 
بنات للإدلاء بصوته في عملية الاستفتاء علي الدستور.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*تأخر بدء التصويت على الاستفتاء بعدد من اللجان بمدينة أوسيم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 09:41​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*شهود عيان: عامل نظافة تواجد قبل انفجار "إمبابة" بدقيقة واختفى*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 09:43
قال شهود عيان، إن عامل نظافة كان يقوم بالتنظيف أمام مبنى بمجمع 
محاكم شمال الجيزة الكائن بشارع السودان​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الشرطة تفرق الإخوان من مدخل مدينة العاشر بالغاز المسيل للدموع*
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:17
*أطلقت قوات أمن الشرقية بالغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق عناصر الإخوان من مدخل مدينة العاشر من رمضان والذين كانوا قد قطعوا الطريق لتعطيل سير أعمال الاستفتاء.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*تزاحم أمام لجان الزيتون .. وإلقاء حلوى من البلكونات على الناخبين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:19​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*وزير الداخلية يأمر بمضاعفة الشرطة النسائية باللجان لمساعدة كبار السن*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:20​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*غرفة عمليات وزارة العدل : تأخر فتح لجان بأوسيم لمدة ساعة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:22​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*دايلى بيست : الكونجرس يبحث تقديم 1,5 مليار دولار مساعدات لمصر*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:27
ذكر موقع "دايلى بيست" الأمريكى، إن الكونجرس يستعد للسماح لإدارة الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما،
 لتقديم أكثر من مليار دولار للحكومة والجيش فى مصر​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*إيهاب مميش: الإقبال على التصويت تاريخى والقناة مؤمنة بشكل كامل*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:33​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تفرق مظاهرة للإخوان بشارع عباس العقاد بمدينة نصر*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:41​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 5 من الإخوان حاولوا تعطيل الاستفتاء بالشرقية*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:42​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*طائرات حربية تحلق بسماء المعادى لمتابعة تأمين لجان الاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:44​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*وزير المالية يصوت بـ"نعم" بلجنة المعادى الثانوية ويبشر بصعود البورصة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:48​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*قائد الجيش الثاني يصل للإسماعيلية لتفقد الحالة الأمنية*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:50
وصل منذ قليل اللواء أركان حرب أحمد وصفى، قائد الجيش الثاني الميداني، إلى محافظة الإسماعيلية 
لتفقد الحالة الأمنية بالمحافظة بحضور عدد من قيادات القوات المسلحة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*بالصور.. المروحيات العسكرية تمشط محيط جامعة الأزهر لتأمين الاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:51
قامت مرحيتان عسكريتان بتمشيط محيط جامعة الأزهر، ومدينة نصر، لتأمين 
الاستفتاء على الدستور وذلك ضد أعمال الشغب المحتمل​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*طائرات "شينوك" تحمل قوات خاصة من الصاعقة والمظلات فى سماء القاهرة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:52
بدأت مجموعة من طائرات الهليكوبتر" الشينوك " المخصصة لتحركات ونقل 
عناصر الوحدات الخاصة للقوات المسلحة من الصاعقة والمظلات​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان في "ناهيا" يغلقون اللجان ويحرضون الاهالي علي المقاطعة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 10:53
أغلق عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بمنطقة ناهيا، جميع لجان الاستفتاء 
علي الدستور ومنعوا الناخبين من الدخول للإدلاء بأصواتهم​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*وزيرة الصحة تصر على الوقوف فى الطابور بكلية الفنون بـ"الزمالك"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:08
وصلت منذ قليل، الدكتورة مها الرباط وزيرة الصحة والسكان، إلى كلية الفنون 
الجميلة بالزمالك، للإدلاء بصوتها فى الاستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يغلقون لجان أوسيم ويشعلون الشماريخ لمنع المواطنين من التصويت*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:12
قام شباب ألتراس نهضاوى التابعون لجماعة الإخوان بإشعال الشماريخ أمام مدرسة السادات بأوسيم، 
ومنعوا المواطنين من الإدلاء بأصواتهم، وذلك بعد إغلاقهم أبواب اللجان​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مدير أمن الجيزة يتفقد لجان الاستفتاء بعد معاينة انفجار محكمة إمبابة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:13
بدأ اللواء كمال الدالى، مدير أمن الجيزة، جولة تفقدية للجان الاستفتاء على الدستور
 وبرفقته عدد من القيادات الأمنية منهم اللواء محمود فاروق.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*وزير التنمية المحلية يتوقع مد الاستفتاء يوما ثالثا*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:18
صرح الدكتور "عادل لبيب" وزير التنمية المحلية، بأن عام 2014 سيكون عاما مميزا بالنسبة للشعب 
المصرى على الصعيد الاقتصادى حيث ستشهد مصر طفرة فى التنمية الاقتصادية​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*صباحى يصل لجنته بـ"العجوزة" ويؤكد وجود خطأ فى قيده *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:19
وصل منذ قليل، حمدين صباحى، زعيم التيار الشعبى، إلى مدرسة السيدة خديجة بمنطقة العجوزة،
 للإدلاء بصوته فى الاستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان": الإخوان يطلقون النار بالقرب من لجان العاشر*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:20
رصدت غرفة العمليات المركزية للمنظمة الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان، إطلاق نار 
عشوائيا بالحى الثانى، وحديقة الكفراوى بمدينة العاشر من رمضان.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*غرفة عمليات وزارة العدل تقرر إستبعاد وكيل نيابة بعد تحريضه للمواطنين بالتصويت بـ"لا"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:22
قال مصدر قضائى بغرفة عمليات وزارة العدل عن قرارها بإستبعاد وكيل نيابة 
من مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الثانوية بمصر القديمة​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مجهولون يشعلون النيران فى سيارة ضابط ويعتدون عليه بالحوامدية*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:23
أكد العميد نصر عبد الحكيم مأمور قسم الحوامدية، أن مجهولين حاولوا الاعتداء على أحد الضباط
 بالقسم أثناء انتقاله بسيارته الملاكى إلى منطقة البدرشين مقر خدمته الأمنية​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تفرق مسيرتين للإخوان بمدينة نصر وحلوان *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:24
تصدت قوات الأمن لمسيرتين للإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية اللتين انطلقتا من شارع المراغى بحلوان وشارع عباس
 العقاد بمدينة نصر، لتحريض المواطنين على مقاطعة الاستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تنجح فى تفريق الإخوان فى الشوارع الجانبية بشارع الهرم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:24
نجحت قوات الأمن المركزى، فى تفريق أعضاء جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية" 
فى الشوارع الجانبية، والبعيدة بشارع الهرم​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مدرعة شرطة تطلق قنابل الغاز لفض حصار الإخوان لـ"ناهيا الثانوية"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:25
وصلت منذ قليل مدرعة تابعة لقوات الشرطة إلى محيط مدرسة ناهيا الثانوية بنين، وأطلقت قنابل الغاز المسيلة
 للدموع لتفريق عناصر جماعة الإخوان الذين حاصروا المدرسة لمنع الأهالى من الإدلاء بأصواتهم​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"عمليات القضاة": الإخوان يتجمهرون بإمبابة لمنع الناخبين من التصويت*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:28
أكدت غرفة عمليات نادى القضاة أنها تلقت بلاغا الآن، حول قيام عناصر جماعة الإخوان 
بالتجمهر أمام لجنة مدرسة الفاروق عمر بمنشأة القناطر​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*القبض على مصور قناة الجزيرة أثناء تصويره الاستفتاء بالجيزة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:29
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة، أنه تم إلقاء القبض على أحد مصورى قناة الجزيرة أثناء
 تصويره تردد المواطنين على لجان الاستفتاء بدوائر الجيزة​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مصدر عسكرى : بلاغات مفرقعات المنوفية سلبية والاستفتاء يسير فى هدوء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:35
قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع " إن البلاغات التى تلقتها غرف عمليات القوات المسلحة حول وجود عبوات ناسفة فى إحدى مدارس محافظة المنوفية​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*لأهالى يطاردون عناصر الإخوان فى الشوارع الجانبية بالصف**الثلاثاء، 14* يناير 2014 - 11:38
وقعت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين الأهالى وعدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، أمام مدرسة 
الصف الإعدادية بنات، وقام الأهالى بمطاردتهم بالشوارع الجانبية​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*خبراء المفرقعات يمشطون محكمة شمال القاهرة بعد إشاعات بوجود قنابل*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:43
أكد العقيد محمد غانم قائد الحرس بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة بزينهم، أن المحكمة تشهد تأمينا كاملا، 
وأن هناك دوريات أمنية مكثفة على مدار اليوم، كما قام خبراء المفرقعات 
بتمشيط محيطها للتأكد من خلوها أى عبوات ناسفة​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*كلاب بوليسية لتمشيط أطفيح بعد انفجار قنبلة بالقرب من مركز الشرطة*
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 11:45
ألقى مجهولون قنبلة بالقرب من مبنى مركز شرطة أطفيح القديم، أحدثت انفجارا أصاب أهالى المنطقة 
بالهلع، وانتقل ضباط المفرقعات والكلاب البوليسية إلى مكان الواقعة، وتم تمشيط 
المنطقة بالكامل بحثا عن أية متفجرات أخرى


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مجهولون يلقون ألعابا نارية على إحدى لجان الاستفتاء بالمرج*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 



​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*اشتباكات بين الأهالى والإخوان بجوار مترو حلوان وسماع إطلاق نار*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*وزير الداخلية ومدير أمن القاهرة يتفقدان لجان المعادى *
 
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير



​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"أمن الجيزة": تعزيزات أمنية فى الدوائر الملتهبة للتصدى للإخوان *
 
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*إخوان الأزهر يشعلون النيران فى إطارات السيارات بمدينة نصر*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014



​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*قوات الجيش تفتح لجان "ناهيا" بعد فض حصار الإخوان الإرهابية لها*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:15


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*محافظ القاهرة يتفقد لجان استفتاء "قصر النيل" بوسط البلد*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*استبعاد "مستشارة" بلجنة فى مصر القديمة لتوجيهها التصويت بـ"لا" *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:24
استبعدت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات مستشارة فى إحدى اللجان بمنطقة مصر القديمة، 
حيث تم رصدها أثناء توجيهها للناخبين داخل اللجنة للتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور.


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"العليا للانتخابات": استبعاد قاضيين ووكيل نيابة حرضوا على التصويت بـ"لا"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:25
قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب، استبعاد قاضيين ووكيل نيابة عقب قيامهم
بتحريض المواطنين على التصويت بـ"لا"، كما أكدت اللجنة استبدالها بغيرهم على الفور


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يفرق الإخوان عقب إلقائهم الحجارة على لجان الاستفتاء بأوسيم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:32
ألقت مجموعة من ألتراس نهضاوى "التابع لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية"- معظمهم من الأطفال- الحجارة
على مدرسة عمرو بن العاص بأوسيم


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يطارد ألتراس الإخوان فى أوسيم بعد محاولتهم تعطيل الاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:34
قامت قوة مشكلة من الجيش والشرطة بمطاردة عناصر ألتراس نهضاوى بمدينة أوسيم، عقب
ورود معلومات تفيد بقيامهم بتعطيل عملية التصويت داخل لجان المدينة.


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*محافظ القاهرة: شددنا الإجراءات الأمنية على اللجان عقب تفجير إمبابة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:37
أكد جلال السعيد محافظ القاهرة، أن المحافظة شددت بشكل أكبر من إجراءاتها الأمنية على اللجان الانتخابية
بالتنسيق مع قوات الجيش وضباط الداخلية، بعد التفجير الذى شهدته محكمة إمبابة صباح اليوم.


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*سفارة أمريكا: وفد من مسئولينا يتابع الاستفتاء فى القاهرة والإسكندرية*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:38
قال مفيد الديك، الملحق الإعلامى بالسفارة الأمريكية، إن وفدا صغيرا من المسئولين فى السفارة 
الأمريكية يتابع عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور فى القاهرة والإسكندرية


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*لجنة طارق بن زياد التجريبية بشبرا تغلق أبوابها بسبب الازدحام الشديد*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:39
قامت اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على الاستفتاء فى مدرسة طارق بن زياد التجريبية بشبرا، بغلق المدرسة 
التى يوجد بها لجنتا 163 و 164 بسبب الازدحام الشديد أمام اللجنة


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 10 أشخاص ينتمون للإرهابية لمحاولتهم تعطيل الاستفتاء بالجيزة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:49
أفاد مصدر أمنى بأنه تم القبض على أكثر من 10 أشخاص ينتمون لجماعة 
الإخوان الإرهابية بعدة دوائر فى الجيزة


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*النيابة: سقوط أجزاء من أعمدة محكمة إمبابة الخرسانية جراء الانفجار*
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:50
كشفت المعاينة المبدئية التى يجريها الآن فريق من نيابة شمال الجيزة الكلية برئاسة المحامى العام
الأول المستشار أحمد البقلى لمقر مبنى محكمة شمال الجيزة.


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*خالد عبد العزيز: عمرو موسى يتابع الاستفتاء بغرفة عمليات وزارة الشباب*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:51
قال المهندس خالد عبد العزيز وزير الشباب فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن عمرو موسى رئيس لجنة 
الخمسين لتعديل الدستور يتابع سير عملية إجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور عن طريق غرفة عمليات وزارة الشباب


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يحبط إلقاء عبوات ناسفة ومولوتوف على "لجنة" بالبدرشين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:51
أحبطت أجهزة الأمن بالجيزة محاولة مجهولين إلقاء عبوات ناسفة وزجاجات مولوتوف 
على مدرسة بالبدرشين أثناء الاستفتاء على الدستور


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مواطن يبكى على كتف رئيس سلاح المشاة قائلا: "مصر أمانة فى رقبتنا"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:54
فوجئ مدير سلاح المشاة اللواء أركان حرب مدحت النحاس فى لجنة مدرسة حدائق المعادى القومية،
بمواطن يتجاوز عمره الخمسين عاما، يقوم بتقبيله والبكاء على كتفه.


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*العليا للانتخابات تستبعد قاضين ووكيل نيابة عقب تحريضهم بالتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:59
قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب استبعاد قاضيين ووكيل نيابة عقب 
قيامهم بتحريض المواطنين من الناخبين بالتصويت بـ"لا"


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*رئيس هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة يتفقد لجان "إمبابة" و"الوراق"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 12:59
انتقل اللواء عبد المحسن الشاذلى رئيس عمليات القوات المسلحة، منذ قليل 
لتفقد لجان منطقة إمبابة والوراق، وذلك وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*شكاوى بـ"أبو النمرس" و"البدرشين" ضد قاضيين لتعطيلهما الاستفتاء *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:17


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*قنصل أمريكا بالإسكندرية "جئت كى أشاهد النجاح الذى تشهده مصر"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:19



​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*رئيس الأركان يتفقد لجان الاستفتاء بمحيط منطقة الدقى*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:20
تفقد الفريق صدقى صبحى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة عدد من لجان 
الاستفتاء على الدستور فى الدقى ، من بينهم لجنة وزارة الزراعة


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يفض مسيرتين لـ"الإخوان" فى حلوان.. وأخرى بالمرج وضبط اثنين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:25
تعاملت قوات الأمن المكلفة لتأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور، مع مسيرتين للإخوان فى شارع 
مصطفى صفوت بمنطقة حلوان، وتم ضبط شخصين من تلك العناصر بحلوان.


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مدير الشرطة العسكرية يتفقد اللجان الانتخابية بالدقى*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:26
تفقد اللواء جمال شحاتة مدير إدارة الشرطة العسكرية اللجان الانتخابية، بالدقى 
ومنها مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الإعدادية.


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*وزير الداخلية يتفقد لجنة الأورمان بالدقى*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:28
تفقد اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية لجنة مدرسة الأورمان بالدقى
للاطمئنان على سير العملية الانتخابية 


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان بـ"ناهيا" يشعلون النيران بإطارات السيارات*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:35
أشعل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بمنطقة ناهيا، النيران فى إطارات السيارات بالشوارع المجاورة للجان التصويت
على الاستفتاء لحجب الرؤية عن قوات الجيش والشرطة الذين يلقون قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع عليهم


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الشرطة تحرر شكوى ضد قاض بإحدى لجان روض الفرج بسبب تباطؤه*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:44
حررت قوات الشرطة المسئولة عن تأمين لجان 82 و83 بمدرسة روض الفرج الثانوية بنات، شكوى 
ضد القاضى المسئول عن الإشراف على الاستفتاء، بسبب تباطئه الشديد


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*عناصر إخوانية تطلق الشماريخ بالدقى *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:46
تظاهر عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان بالدقى، وأطلقوا الألعاب النارية، مرددين هتافات 
ضد الجيش والشرطة، وقطعوا الطريق بواسطة إطلاق الشماريخ


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*طائرتان حربيتان تحلقان بـ"ناهيا" لتأمين الاستفتاء *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:48
حلقت طائرتان حربيتان فوق محيط الاشتباكات التى نشبت بين الإخوان وقوات الأمن فى الساعات 
الأولى من الاستفتاء على الدستور، اليوم بمحيط الميدان بمنطقة ناهيا البلد


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يقطعون "محيى الدين أبو العز" بالمهندسين والأمن يفرقهم بالغاز*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:51
تظاهر عناصر الإخوان بشارع محى الدين أبو العز، بمنطقة المهندسين، منذ 
قليل، وقطعوا الطريق وأطلقوا الخرطوش


​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مركز معلومات مجلس الوزراء: مد عمل بعض لجان الاستفتاء حتى الخميس*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 13:56
كشف رئيس إدارة الكوارث والأزمات بمركز معلومات دعم واتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء اللواء أسامة سنجر، 
أنه في حال حدوث كثافة في إقبال المواطنين على بعض اللجان الانتخابية بالمحافظات 
سيتم مد عمل بعض اللجان إلى بعد غد الخميس


​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*طائرتان حربيتان تحلقان فوق مركز العياط لمتابعة الاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:02
تحلق الآن طائرتان حربيتان فوق مركز العياط، وذلك لمتابعة سير العملية الانتخابية والاستفتاء على الدستور.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الصحة: أول حالة وفاة لناخب مسن داخل لجنة بعين الصيرة جراء أزمة قلبية*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:03



​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*غرفة عمليات وزارة الشباب : الصعيد الأكثر إقبالا على لجان الاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:04


​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*غرفة عمليات مجلس الوزراء: حمدين صباحى مدرج بكشوف الناخبين بالسعودية*
 
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:05


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*استبدال قاض بلجنة فى البدرشين قال للموظفين "الدستور باطل"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:06
غرفة عمليات محافظة الجيزة تتلقى شكاوى من قيام المستشار أحمد محمد بلجنة انتخابية فى
البدرشين بمنع الموظفين المتواجدين باللجنة من الدخول.


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*القبض على شخص ألقى قنبلة مونة على لجنة انتخابية بالمرج *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:07
ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية المكلفة بتأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور، القبض على شخص ألقى عبوة مونة بجوار 
لجنة انتخاب مدرسة محمد نجيب بالمرج، مما أدى لحدوث صوت فرقعة ولم تحدث عن ذلك ثمة تلفيات .


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يفض مظاهرة للإخوان أمام مقر لجنة انتخابية فى الفيوم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:09
تصدت قوات الشرطة لمظاهرة لأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالفيوم امام اللجنة الانتخابية 
بقرية شدموه بمركز اطسا فى الفيوم​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مسيرة إخوان ناهيا لمطالبة الأهالى بمقاطعة الاستفتاء*
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:11
*نظم أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، بمنطقة ناهيا فى الجيزة، مسيرة صباح اليوم، جابت *
*أنحاء القرية، لمطالبة الأهالى بالامتناع عن المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يشعلون النار بنقطة مرور عين شمس.. والأمن يضبط عدد منهم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:15
أشعل عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية النار بنقطة مرور بعين شمس، بعد إلقاء عدد من زجاجات المولوتوف 
عليها، ورددوا هتافات مناهضة للجيش والاستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*ألتراس إخوانى يهاجم لجنة بكرداسة والأمن يتصدى لهم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:19
هاجم عدد من ألتراس إخوانى لجنة مدرسة الوحدة بكرداسة، وحاولوا إغلاقها ومنع التصويت
 فيها، وأطلق بعضهم ألعابا نارية فى الهواء​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*طائرات حربية تحلق فوق حلوان لمتابعة سير الاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:20
حلقت طائرات حربية بمنطقة حلوان لمتابعة سير عملية الاستفتاء ورصد أى تجاوزات.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*أهالى "دار السلام" يطردون صحفية للاشتباه فى عملها بقناة الجزيرة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:20
قام أهالى منطقة دار السلام، بطرد إحدى الصحفيات والتى تدعى "إسراء أ" بعد الاشتباه فى انتمائها لقناة الجزيرة، 
والتى أنكرت ذلك ورفضت إظهار هويتها الشخصية عند طلب الأمن والأهالى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*بالفيديو.. إخوان ناهيا يغلقون أبواب المدارس أمام الناخبين وسط غياب أمنى كامل*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:26
رصدت كاميرا “فيديو7 قناة اليوم السابع المصورة”، إغلاق عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية،
 بمنطقة ناهيا فى الجيزة، عددًا من مدارس القرية أمام الناخبين​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مديرية أمن الجيزة :  مقتل شخص وإصابة 2  وضبط 10 بأحداث شغب ناهيا*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:26
أكدت مديرية أمن الجيزة أن شخصا لقى مصرعه وأصيب اثنان، وتم ضبط 10 فى اشتباكات 
وقعت بين قوات الأمن وعناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

* سيدة ترقص على أنغام "تسلم الأيادى" أمام لجنة الاستفتاء*
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:29
*تداول نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك" مقطع فيديو لسيدة ترقص على أنغام*
* أغنية "تسلم الأيادى" أمام أحد لجان الاستفتاء على تعديل الدستور.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية :  تصدينا لمحاولات عناصر الإخوان تعطيل الإستفتاء وضبطنا 33 منهم بالمحافظات*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:42
أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية أن المتابعات الأمنية لمجريات عملية الإستفتاء 
على الدستور رصدت إقبال كثيف على لجان الإستفتاء​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"عمليات القضاة": نسبة إقبال الناخبين على اللجان تجاوزت الـ70%*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:45
أكد المستشار محمود حلمى الشريف، المتحدث الرسمى لنادى قضاة مصر، أن غرفة عمليات نادى القضاة 
تواصلت مع القضاة المشرفين على لجان الاستفتاء ورؤساء اللجان الانتخابية​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*التحقيق مع قاضى لجنة بالأميرية لتغييره توقيع أحد الناخبين إلى "لا"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:46​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مديرية أمن الجيزة: ضبط شخص بحوزته 3 عبوات ناسفة بالطالبية*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:53
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة، أنه تم ضبط أحد الأشخاص فى منطقة 
الطالبية بالجيزة وبحوزته ثلاث عبوات ناسفة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يقتحم جامعة المنصورة بعد أعمال شغب من طلاب الإخوان*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:54​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مشادة بين ضابط وقاض بسبب توجيه موظف الناخبين للتصويت بــ"لا" بالوراق*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:55
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة، أن مشادة كلامية نشبت بين ضابط 
وقاض مشرف على لجنة استفتاء بمنطقة الوراق​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"العليا للانتخابات": ليس هناك نيّة لمد فترة الاستفتاء ليوم الخميس*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 14:57
قال المستشار هشام مختار المتحدث الرسمى للجنة العليا للانتخابات، اليوم، الثلاثاء، إنه ليس 
هناك أية نيّة لمد فترة الاستفتاء على الدستور لبعد غد، الخميس​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*غرفة عمليات"معلومات الوزراء":"ناهيا" أكثر مناطق المناوشات مع الإخوان*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"عمليات القضاة": استبدال قاضيين بمصر القديمة وإمبابة لتوجيه الناخبين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:01​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*لجنة الاستفتاء بالمنوفية تستبعد مدرسة وجهت الناخبين للإدلاء بـ"لا"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:08
قررت اللجنة المشرفة على الاستفتاء بالمنوفية، استبعاد مدرسة وجهت الناخبين للإدلاء بـ"لا" على الدستور​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*عمليات القضاة : ضبط 3 من الإخوان بإمبابة لاعتدائهم على الناخبين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:09​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مروحيات الجيش تحلق على ارتفاع منخفض لتصوير اللجان بالهرم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:11​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*طائرات القوات المسلحة تطوف فوق سماء المعادى لتأمين اللجان *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:12​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 3 من الإخوان بقنا قبل تنظيم مسيرة بالدراجات لتعطيل الاستفتاء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:20​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*التليفزيون المصرى : انتشار قوات التدخل السريع فى جميع المحافظات*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:25​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*سيارات للعمليات الخاصة تتجول بالجيزة للتأكد من تأمين اللجان*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:26
تطوف الآن شوارع الجيزة سيارات تابعة للعمليات الخاصة أمام مقر اللجان الانتخابية لاستطلاع الوضع الأمنى​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*توقف قطارات الصعيد بسبب اشتباكات الإخوان والأمن بأسوان*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:27
أوقفت هيئة السكك الحديدية حركة القطارات القادمة من الصعيد بسبب وقوع اشتباكات بين عناصر جماعة الإخوان
 الإرهابية، وقوات الأمن، بالقرب من شريط السكة الحديد بين محطتى كيما– أسوان.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*ابطال مفعول عبوة ناسفه وقنبلتي صوت مع شخص بالهرم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:28​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يشعلون النيران فى إطارات السيارات بميدان جهينة بأكتوبر *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:29​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*انطلاق مسيرة للإخوان من مسجد النعام بالمطرية متجهة إلى عين شمس*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:30​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*إبطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة وقنبلتى صوت بالهرم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:35​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يدفع بثلاثة تشكيلات لمنطقة عين شمس بعد إحراق كشك مرور*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية: ضبط 17 اخوانى فتحوا النار علي أهالى سوهاج*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:37​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مصدر عسكرى : اشتباكات بين عناصر الإخوان وقوات تأمين الاستفتاء بمدرسة ناهيا الثانوية*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:38​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الزند: "نعم للدستور" ستصل 90% وأنتظر رد فعل أردوغان وأوباما*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:41​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*تبادل إطلاق النار بين الأهالى والإخوان بمنشأة القناطر *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:44​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*رئيس الأركان يتفقد سير عملية الاستفتاء بالإسكندرية*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:47​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*عودة الحركة لقطارات الصعيد بعد سيطرة الأمن على اشتباكات الإخوان*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:52​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"عمليات القضاة": استبدال قاض بالنزهة لتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت بـ"لا"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 15:58​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*شهود عيان: تبادل لإطلاق النار بين الجيش والإخوان بأوسيم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 16:00​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*القبض على مواطن انتحل صفة ضابط مخابرات داخل لجنة بالتجمع الخامس*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 16:07​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"عمليات الجيزة": سقوط ثانى حاله وفاة فى اشتباكات "ناهيا"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 16:27​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تطلق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع على مسيرة للإخوان بالوراق *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 16:28​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تطلق الغاز بقرية ناهيا لتفريق الإخوان*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يسيطر على اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية بين الإخوان والأهالى بالمرج*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 17:01​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*وكيل نادى القضاة: إسقاط عضوية القاضى الذى يُثبت عليه توجيه الناخبين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مصدر عسكرى: طائرة حربية تحركت نحو إمبابة لمتابعة مظاهرات الإخوان*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 -​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن وعناصر من الإخوان بالبحيرة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*غرفة عمليات نادى القضاة تعلن استبعاد 5 مستشارين لتوجيههم الناخبين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 17:36​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*أهالى باب الشعرية ينقلون المواطنين بالكارو بعد توقف المرور*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 17:36​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الطب الشرعى: 4 وفيات بسوهاج نتيجة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والإخوان*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 17:44​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الصحة: 8 حالات وفاة.. و21 مصاباً حصيلة اليوم الأول للاستفتاء*
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 17:48​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*مسيرة إخوانية تتحرك من شارع السوق بكرداسة نحو لجان مجمع المدارس*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 18:06​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يعاودون الشغب بالعاشر من رمضان للمرة الثالثة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 18:07​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*ارتفاع عدد القتلى فى اشتباكات الإخوان بـ "ناهيا" إلى 3 أشخاص*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 18:16​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يسيطر على شغب الإخوان بالعاشر من رمضان ويفرق تجمعهم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 18:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*ملثمون يطلقون النار بجوار مجلس مدينة أوسيم بالجيزة *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 18:23​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*استبعاد موظفتين منتقبتين من لجنة ببورسعيد للتوجيه بالتصويت بـ"لا"*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 -​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*استبعاد قاضٍ بالقليوبية لتعطيل التصويت.. وناخبون: منتمى للإخوان*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 18:43​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*إيقاف 3 لجان بالهرم لتصويت العاملين بها بـ"لا" للدستور بدلا من الناخبين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 18:50​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يتجمعون لتنظيم مسيرات لتعطيل الاستفتاء بالصف*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 18:54​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*ابطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة بلجنة مدرسة الثانوية بنات بالفيوم*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 18:57​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"عمليات القضاة": الدفع بعدد إضافى من القضاة بسبب الازدحام الشديد*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 20:20​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكرى: مقتل تكفيرى شديد الخطورة.. والقبض على 9 بشمال سيناء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 20:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*إغلاق لجان شمال سيناء الانتخابية مبكراً لأسباب أمنية*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 19:50​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"أبو حامد" يصوت على الدستور رغم إصابته*
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 19:25
*





*​

*تداول نشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" صورة للناشط السياسى محمد أبو حامد، أثناء حرصه على المشاركة فى التصويت على الاستفتاء، على الرغم من تعرضه لإصابة إثر تعرضه لحادث صباح اليوم اتهم فيه جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتدبير محاولة اغتياله*.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الصحة: 11 حالة وفاة على مستوى الجمهورية و28 إصابة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 20:51​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*غرفة عمليات وزارة العدل: نسبة اليوم الأول 50% ممن لهم حق التصويت*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 21:04​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*بان كى مون :  أتابع عملية الاستفتاء فى مصر عن كثب*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 22:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*استبعاد قاضٍ بشبرا لتعطيله عملية الاستفتاء والتصويت بدلا من الناخبين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية: القبض على 140 خارجا عن القانون حاولوا تعطيل التصويت*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 19:54​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 32 اخوانيا فى فض مسيرة لتنظيم الاخوان بدمنهور*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 19:56​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكرى: مقتل تكفيرى شديد الخطورة.. والقبض على 9 بشمال سيناء*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 20:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الصحة : 11 حالة وفاة على مستوى الجمهورية و28 إصابة*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 20:51​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*محافظ القاهرة: استفتاء اليوم مشرف وأتوقع أن تتعدى نسبة التأيييد 80%*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 21:33​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*البابا تواضروس يستقبل وزيرى الرى والبحث العلمى لبحث علاقات أثيوبيا*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 22:55​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية: ارتفاع عدد المقبوض عليهم من أعضاء "الإرهابية" لـ249 *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 22:59​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"الرئاسة" : لا تمديد لأيام الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 23:41​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*انفراد.. أيمن يونس يرحل عن مجلس الزمالك أول مارس *

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 22:52
فجر أيمن يونس، عضو مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل بالتأكيد على أنه 
سيرحل عن مجلس إدارة القلعة البيضاء يوم 1مارس المقبل.​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*الجمارك: استيراد 4 آلاف و72 ميكروباص ديزل بقيمة 358 مليون جنيه*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 19:04​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*"عمليات مجلس الوزراء" تتلقى بلاغا بجمع البطاقات القومية مقابل بطاطين*

الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*شهود عيان: انفجار قنبلة أمام مدرسة بصفط اللبن*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 03:42​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*جبهة "مؤيدى السيسى" : المشاركة تجاوزت الـ30% باليوم الأول للاستفتاء*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - ​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*وزير الداخلية الأسبق : الإخوان سيقومون بتفجيرات واغتيالات عقب الدستور*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 06:03​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*البامية تحميك من الغازات والانتفاخ *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 05:10​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*الملابس القطنية للقضاء على التهابات الفخذين *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 04:11
يعانى الكثيرين من التهابات وتسلخات الجلد بين الفخذين وهو ما يسبب صعوبة بالمشى ببعض الأحيان​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*ارتخاء التنفس وتدليك الرقبة يحميك من الصداع طول فترة العمل *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 03:10​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*واشنطن تبيع لإسرائيل 6 طائرات نقل عسكرية من طراز "فى-22 أوسبرى"*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 06:20
أبلغت وزارة الدفاع الأميركية الكونجرس بمشروع عقد لبيع إسرائيل ست طائرات نقل عسكرية من 
طراز "فى-22 أوسبرى" الهجينة (نصف طائرة ونصف مروحية)​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى يقدم اعتذارا إلى كيرى*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 00:23
قدم وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى موشيه يعالون مساء أمس الثلاثاء اعتذارا إلى وزير الخارجية الأميركى جون كيرى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*أغلقت إدارة المرور صباح اليوم، عدد من الطرق الصحراوية نتيجة *
*الشبورة المائية التي أعاقت حركة المرور*
* بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*الكونجرس اقترب من الانتهاء من مشروع قانون الإنفاق الجديد، وهو عودة المساعدات الاقتصادية والعسكرية لمصر بأكثر من 1.5 مليار دولار.*
*ويشمل مشروع القانون ما يصل إلى 1.3 مليار دولار مساعدات عسكرية و250 مليون دولار دعماً اقتصادياً لمصر، لكنه يربط التمويل باتخاذ خطوات نحو استعادة الديمقراطية.*
*




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*الصحة المصرية  : 11 حالة وفاة وجرح 28 حصيلة أول يوم الاستفتاء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*جريده الشرق الأوسط :  *
*صبحي القادم من "الجيش الثالث الميداني" خلفا للسيسي*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*الأرصاد  الجويه  :  الطقس اليوم شتوي معتدل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*حركه كفاية :  لم نسجل مخالفات باليوم الأول للإستفتاء خارجة عن المألوف*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*مصطفي بكرى : *
*الإستفتاء علي الدستور بهذا الزخم الكبير سيمثل صفعه علي وجه أمريكا وذيولها في مصر وقطر وتركيا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*مذيع قطرى من  قناه  الخنزيره : *
*" الإعلام المصرى يعكس جهلا وأمية وتخلفا "..*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*أكد الدكتور ثروت الخرباوى، القيادى المنشق عن جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، **أن الفريق سامى عنان هو *
*المرشح الرئاسى لجماعة الاخوان، مشيراً إلى أن **نجل عنان هو من يقوم **بدور الوسيط بين الفريق وتنظيم الإخوان. *
*وأن جلسة جمعته ببعض قيادات الجماعة أبرزهم "على بشر **وعمر دراج" للتنسيق حول الترشح للرئاسة.*​

وأضاف الخرباوى، خلال لقائه على فضائية "صدى البلد" مساء الثلاثاء، أن غرض الإخوان من ترشيح 
عنان هو الدفع بمرشح له خلفيه عسكرية لمواجهة الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى، ومشددًا على 
أن الهدف الرئيسى من دعمه هو تفتيت الأصوات فقط لا غير.​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*شنت إسرائيل هجوما كبيرا على الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس (أبو مازن)، ووزير الخارجية الأميركي جون كيري،*
* فاتهمت الأول بأنه ليس «شريكا حقيقيا» وليس معنيا بالسلام، *
*واتهمت الثاني بأنه «مهووس وغير قادر على صنع السلام».*
* بوابة الفجر* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*كشف تقرير غرفة العمليات الرئيسية بالمنيا عقب انتهاء اليوم الاول للتصويت على الدستور، أمس الثلاثاء، *
*أن نسبة التصويت بلغت 35% ممن لهم حق التصويت، وذلك بحسب تأكيدات مكتب الإعلام بالمحافظة.*

*البديل*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

* بوابة الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*4 قتلى و5 مصابين بينهم مأمور قسم ثانٍ وأمين شرطة..*
* حصيلة اليوم الأول للاستفتاء بسوهاج*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*السلفيات يحتشدن أمام لجان الاستفتاء من الصباح الباكر

*​15 يناير 2014 | 9:44 صباحاً
*




*
*

*
*أفاد مراسل وكالة أنباء ONA احتشاد سيدات سلفيات أمام لجان الاستفتاء في صباح اليوم الثاني للاستفتاء .*
*وأكدت اللجنة المركزية لمتابعة الاستفتاء بحزب النور أن هناك مجهود كبير لحملة نعم للدستور التابعة للحزب فى الحشد ومساعدة المواطنين للوصول الى لجان الاستفتاء من الرجال والسيدات.*
*اونا*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*عاجل الأمن ينجح في تحرير 3 من الـ4 قيادات عمالية المختطفة بسيناء*

* المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*اتحاد العمال: الإفراج عن القيادات المخطوفة بعد دفع فدية600 ألف جنيه*
 الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 10:02







أكد محمد سالم الأمين العام لاتحاد عمال مصر، أن الإفراج عن العمال الاربعة المخطوفين ووكيل وزارة القوى العاملة جاء بعد دفع فدية قدرها 600 ألف جنيه للخاطفين بواقع 150 ألفا عن كل فرد من المخطوفين.​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*ناخب يرفع صورة الشهيد مأمور كرداسة أمام لجنة استفتاء بالمدينة*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 09:53​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*توافد سيدات "عين شمس" على اللجان الانتخابية بكثافة*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 09:56​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*يشهد سوق العملات ارتفاعاً ملحوظاً فى اسعاره امام الجنيه المصرى حيث بلغ سعر صرف *
*الدولار امام الجنيه الى 6.95 جنيه للشراء و6.99 جنيه للبيع، *
*وسجل اليورو الأوروبى 9.50 جنيه للشراء و9.55 للبيع.*
*وسجل الجنيه الإسترلينى 11.4665 جنيه للشراء و11.5268 جنيه للبيع، *
*وسجل الفرنك السويسرى 7.7061 جنيه للشراء و7.7503 جنيه للبيع، *
*وبلغ الين اليابانى "100 ين" 6.6787 جنيه للشراء و6.7156 جنيه للبيع، *
*وسجل سعر صرف اليوان الصينى 1.1496 جنيه للشراء و1.1554 جنيه للبيع.*​

*وعلى مستوى أسعار صرف العملات العربية مقابل الجنيه، بلغ سعر صرف *
*الريال السعودى 1.8552 جنيه للشراء و1.8644 جنيه، *
*وسجل الدينار الكويتى 24.6296 جنيه للشراء و24.7602 جنيه للبيع، *
*وسجل الدرهم الإماراتى 1.8943 جنيه للشراء و1.9038 جنيه للبيع.*​ 
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*شب حريق داخل شركة طنطا للزيوت والصابون بمنطقة مهجورة داخل الشركة، تحتوى على بعض الحشائش والهيش والغاب.. انتقلت على الفور القيادات الأمنية  وقامت قوات الدفاع المدنى بالسيطرة على الحريق، ولم يسفر الحريق عن أى إصابات أو خسائر بالأرواح.*​*

*


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 4 عناصر من الجماعة الإرهابية قبل شروعهم في تنفيذ عمليات ارهابية بشبرا الخيمة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*مجلس الوزراء يقدم الشكر لجهازي المخابرات والأمن الوطني للإفراج عن القيادات العمالية المخطوفة*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 10:51​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*تحرك مدرعتى شرطة لفض مظاهرة إخوانية بــ"فيصل"*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 10:38​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*"عمليات القضاة" : عناصر ارهابية تحاول اقتحام 3 لجان بأوسيم*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:16​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*شائعات إخوانية بلجان مصر القديمة تزعم مد باب التصويت حتى غد الخميس*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:14​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*غرفة عمليات الجيزة : العثور على قنبلة يدوية امام لجنة ببولاق *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:13​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*أهالى أوسيم يحطمون مكتبتين لعناصر الإخوان ردا على إحراق كشك صحافة*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:28​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*غرفة عمليات الجيزة: العثور على قنبلة يدوية أمام لجنة ببولاق* 
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:13
عثرت قوات الحماية المدنية على جسم غريب بجوار مدرسة الشروق 
الإعداداية بحى بولاق الدكرور وجارى التعامل معها .
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*علاج الأورام قد يفقد المرأة خصوبتها وقدرتها على الإنجاب *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:03
تؤكد الدكتورة سناء السخن، أستاذ علاج الأورام بجامعة الأردن، أن هناك علاقة بين علاج الأورام 
والقدرة على الإنجاب لدى السيدات الصغيرات المصابات بسرطان الثدى​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*الجبلاية تشترط الحصول على 50 ألف دولار لمواجهة البوسنة والهرسك*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 08:00​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*تداول نشطاء موقعى "فيس بوك وتويتر"، صورة أطلقوا عليها شهادة وفاة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين

وتحوى الصورة بيانات كاملة عن شهادة الوفاة التى صدرت بتاريخ ثورة 30 يونيو، وسبب الوفاة هو الغباء السياسى والكذب، وفى نهاية الصورة المتداولة ما يشبه ختم الجمهورية.




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*هولندا تتفوق على فرنسا وسويسرا فى وفرة الغذاء الصحى*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 10:19
قالت منظمة أوكسفام الدولية للإغاثة والتنمية، إن هولندا تفوقت على فرنسا وسويسرا فى وفرة الأغذية الصحية،
 بينما تخلفت الولايات المتحدة، واليابان، ولم تحصلا على مكان بين أفضل عشرين دولة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكرى : تدمير 6 أنفاق برفح وضبط قاذفى صاروخ*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:50



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*منع نجل القرضاوى من السفر لأمريكا وإدراجه على قوائم الممنوعين*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:36



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*توقف مترو الأنفاق بخط حلوان بعد اعتصام الإخوان على القضبان*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:53



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*العليا للانتخابات: إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء بعد 72 ساعة من انتهاء التصويت*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:46



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يغلقون منشآتهم بأوسيم والعمليات الخاصة تنتشر بالمدينة*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:59
أغلق عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بأوسيم منشآتهم التجارية بشارع 
الجمهورية خوفاً من اعتداء الأهالى عليها


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تفرق مسيرة للإخوان بالهرم*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:50



​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*سامي عنان يتسول دعم الكنيسة ....  *
*والأقباط للجنرال :  لن ننتخب من قتل أبناءنا*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*القوى العاملة : أبو عيطة يتواصل مع الأمن للإفراج عن رابع المخطوفين*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 12:03


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

* وصف الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان العلاقة بين الأقباط والفريق سامي عنان خلال الفترة الحالية بأنها تشهد حالة من الشد والجذب تتخللها ذكريات أليمة يأتي في مقدمتها حادث ماسبيرو الذي راح ضحيته أكثر من ثلاثين قبطيا منذ ثلاث سنوات.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*أكد مينا ثابت ناشط سياسي أن سامي عنان كان أحد أعضاء المجلس العسكري الذي أدار المرحلة الانتقالية الأولي وبالتالي كان مسئولا عن كل أخطائها بحكم منصبه وهو أيضا متورط في عملية تسليم الدولة للإخوان من خلال الصفقة المشبوه التي تمت بين الإخوان والمجلس العسكري وهي صفقة لم تظهر ملامحها حتي الآن إضافة لمسئوليته عن أحداث محمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء.
وأوضح أن عنان مسئول بشكل مباشر عن سقوط عشرات القتلي وأكثر من مائة مصاب في أحداث ماسبيرو في أكتوبر 2011 من الأقباط باعتباره كان رئيسا للأركان في ذلك الوقت فضلا عن تجاهله لعملية إظهار حقيقة الحادث وإعادة الحق لأصحابه.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*تحليق مكثف للهليكوبتر بعد أنباء عن تجمع الإخوان بفيصل والهرم
*الأربعاء, 15 يناير 2014 12:27
حلقت الطائرات الهليكوبتر في سماء منطقة شارعي الهرم وفيصل للاطمئنان على سلامة سير عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد في يومه الثاني، وذلك بعد أنباء عن تجمع أنصار جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية هناك بهدف تعطيل عملية الاستفتاء.
*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*شهدت لجان مدارس مصر الجديدة غيابًا ملحوظًا من الناخبين في اليوم الثاني للاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد *
*حيث خلت مدارس "الكواكب والأهرام القومية والخلفاء الراشدين ومصر الجديدة النموذجية الإعدادية*
* بنات" من تواجد الناخبين حتى ظهر اليوم.
*​*
**الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*معاق يزحف على الأرض للإدلاء بصوته بـ”بنعم” فى شبرا*
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 13:44
رصدت كاميرا “فيديو7 قناة اليوم السابع المصورة”، المواطن المعاق بشلل الأطفال 
“السيد عبد المنعم”، يزحف علىى الارض داخل فناء مدرسة عمار ابن ياسر الإعدادية​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*الاتحاد الأوروبى: نتطلع لرؤية نتائج التصويت على الدستور المصرى*
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 10:35
أعربت كاثرين آشتون، وزيرة خارجية الاتحاد الأوروبى، عن تطلع الاتحاد لرؤية نتائج التصويت على الدستور
المصرى وما يليها من انتخابات، تطبيقا لخارطة الطريق التى هى أساس الحل، داعية الشعب 
المصرى إلى دعم هذه العملية لاستقرار الأوضاع والتقدم على طريق الديمقراطية.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*صحيفة أمريكية : من الصعب إيجاد المصريين الذين يصوتون بـ"لا" *
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:14
تابعت صحيفة "يو إس إيه توداى" الأمريكية تصويت المصريين على الدستور، وقالت إنه كان من
الصعب إيجاد المصريين الذين يصوتون بـ"لا" فى الاقتراع الذى يمكن أن يكون نقطة 
تحول هامة فى الاضطراب الذى تشهده البلاد منذ اندلاع الثورة قبل ثلاثة أعوام


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*مراقبون دوليون : 40% نسبة حضور اليوم الأول للاستفتاء بأسيوط *
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:21
أصدرت البعثة المشتركة للشبكة الدولية للحقوق والتنمية ومؤسسة "ماعت" للسلام والتنمية وحقوق الإنسان،
بيانها عن مراقبة اليوم الأول من الاستفتاء على الدستور من بعثة تتكون من 1198مراقبا
دوليا ومحليا على مستوى الجمهورية 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*خبير أمريكى : كثافة التصويت بـ" نعم " مهمة لتقليص ادعاء الإخوان بالشرعية*
 
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 11:55



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*قنصل عام فرنسا تتفقد لجان الاستفتاء بدائرة الجمرك بالإسكندرية*
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 12:00
تفقدت دومينيك فاج، قنصل عامل فرنسا بالإسكندرية، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، مجمع 
المدارس بمنطقة بحرى، الذى يضم عددا من اللجان الاستفتاء على الدستور.



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*الصين تشيد بتنظيم مصر للاستفتاء ويصفون الجيش بـ"مرساة الأمان" *
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 12:35 
أشاد باحثون صينيون، اليوم الأربعاء، بالدقة والسلاسة التى شهدها الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور
المصرى الجديد، مؤكدين أن نجاح الاستفتاء سيكسب الحكومة المصرية القدرة على
مواصلة شق طريقها نحو تهدئة الوضع السياسى ومعالجة الملفات الاقتصادية 
والاجتماعية والسياسية وكافة الملفات التى ترتقى بمستقبل مصر.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*وصول صادرات كوريا الجنوبية إلى مستوى قياسى العام الماضى *
الثلاثاء، 14 يناير 2014 - 20:10
أظهرت بيانات اقتصادية نشرت الثلاثاء، وصول صادرات كوريا الجنوبية خلال العام الماضى إلى
مستوى قياسى بعد ارتفاعها بنسبة 2.1% إلى 6ر559 مليار دولار، فى حين انخفضت 
الواردات خلال الفترة نفسها بنسبة 0.8% إلى 515.6 مليار دولار.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*فولكس فاجن تقترب من احتلال المركز الثانى من مبيعات السيارات فى العالم*
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 09:09
حافظت مجموعة صناعة السيارات الأمريكية جنرال موتورز على المركز الثانى فى قائمة أكبر
شركات السيارات فى العالم من حيث المبيعات خلال العام الماضى خلف تويوتا موتور
اليابانية التى تحتل المركز الأول


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*السفير الصينى يصل شبرا لتفقد لجان الاستفتاء*
 
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 13:00



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

* قائد قوات الدفاع الجوى : تواجد المصريين بالشارع أبهر العالم*
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 15:58



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*"الإخوان" يشعلون النيران بنقطة شرطة روكسى.. والأمن يلقى قنابل الغاز*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 15:28


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على عناصر الإخوان بـ"روكسى"*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 17:00



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية : ضبط 55 اخوانى بإشتباكات روكسي والتحرير بحوزتهم أسلحة*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 17:33
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*الجيش الثانى يضبط7إرهابيين واستهداف تكفيرى بجماعة أنصار بيت المقدس*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 18:27


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*إغلاق اللجان بـ"ناهيا" بسبب تجمع أنصار الإخوان *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 19:05


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*مدير "عمليات جنوب سيناء": الإقبال على لجان المحافظة وصل 85%*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 19:12


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*بدء الفرز فى لجان "ناهيا" بعد إغلاقها لتجمهر الإخوان*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 19:14


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*أول نتيجة للاستفتاء .. 1362 "نعم" مقابل 17 "لا" بكفر الشيخ*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 20:43


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*منع 20شخصا من السفر على ذمة التحقيقات فى قضية إهانة السلطة القضائية*
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 20:25
قررت هيئة التحقيق القضائية المنتدبة من محكمة استئناف القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار ثروت حماد وعضوية المستشارين أيمن فرحات وباهر بهاء، منع 20 شخصا من مغادرة البلاد ووضع أسمائهم على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر وترقب الوصول، وذلك فى قضية اتهامهم بإهانة السلطة القضائية.
وهؤلاء الأشخاص هم كل من: المستشار محمود الخضيرى رئيس اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشعب المنحل، ومصطفى النجار النائب البرلمانى السابق، والمحامى محمد منيب جنيدى، وحمدى الفخرانى النائب البرلمانى السابق، والدكتور محمود السقا النائب البرلمانى السابق، والدكتور عمرو حمزاوى النائب البرلمانى السابق، والمحامى ممدوح إسماعيل النائب البرلمانى السابق، والمحامى منتصر الزيات، والكاتب الصحفى الدكتور عبد الحليم قنديل، والإعلامى نور الدين عبد الحافظ، وأحمد حسن الشرقاوى الصحفى بوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، والإعلامى توفيق عكاشة، والمحامى أمير حمدى سالم، وعاصم عبد الماجد عضو مجلس شورى تنظيم الجماعة الإسلامية، والداعية وجدى غنيم، والمستشارة نهى عثمان الزينى نائب رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، والإعلامى عبد الرحمن يوسف القرضاوى، والناشط علاء عبد الفتاح، والمحامى أحمد أبو بركة، والدكتور محمد محسوب وزير شئون المجالس النيابية السابق.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*رئيس غرفة عمليات جنوب سيناء: نسبة مشاركة اليوم بالمحافظة 61%* 
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 21:10
قال اللواء عادل كساب، رئيس غرفة العمليات الرئيسية بمحافظة جنوب سيناء، إن نسبة 
التصويت للاستفتاء على الدستور لليوم الثانى حتى الآن وصلت إلى 61%.



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*955 "نعم" مقابل 26 "لا" فى 6 لجان بكرداسة *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 21:31


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*1292 صوتا لـ"نعم" و36 بـ"لا" بمدرسة العبور فى بولاق الدكرور*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 -21:57



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" تكتسح فى الجيزة والأقصر والبحر الأحمر والقليوبية والبحيرة*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 21:53


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*مد التصويت بلجنة "نادى الطلبة الوافدين بالأزبكية"*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 21:45
قرر القاضى المشرف على عملية الاستفتاء، فى لجنة "نادى الطلبة الوافدين" بمنطقة الأزبكية مد عملية 
التصويت وذلك فى ظل استمرار توافد المواطنين على اللجنة.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*مجلس الأهلى يحذر عمال النادى من وقفة الغد*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 22:06
وجه مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى، برئاسة حسن حمدى، تحذيرا شديد اللهجة لعمال النادى فى فرعى الجزيرة ومدينة نصر من تنظيم أى وقفات احتجاجية غداً الخميس للاعتراض على تأخر صرف مستحقاتهم المالية.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة لجنة 31 وافدين بمدرسة رجاك: 5720 "نعم" و114 "لا"*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 22:22


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*1748 بـ"نعم" مقابل 46 "لا" فى لجنتى 11 و12 بجاردن سيتى*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 22:19


​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة تصويت ثلات لجان ببولاق الدكرور: 1165نعم و20 "لا"*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*1292 صوتا لـ"نعم" و36 بـ"لا" بمدرسة العبور فى بولاق الدكرور*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 21:57



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة "النيل الثانوية بنين" ببنى سويف: 643 صوتوا بـ "نعم" و17 "لا"*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 21:48



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة الشهيد حسنى عبد الهادى بقنا 1114 صوتا بـنعم و14 لا وباطل 10*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 21:34



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة لجنة 31 وافدين بمدرسة رجاك: 5720 "نعم" و114 "لا"*

*الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 22:22*




​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 6 "كلية تربية رياضية" بالقاهرة 1087 "نعم" و17 "لا"*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 22:32
أسفرت نتائج الفرز بلجنة 6 "كلية تربية رياضية" بالقاهرة، 1087 صوتا لـ"نعم" و17 صوتا لـ"لا".


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يناير 2014)

*هى تقريبا كدة هتطلع 98%  نعم  يارب
    النتائج ممتازة​*


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

يمكن  تكون  في  أوائل  التسعينات 
بس  أي  كان  النتيجه  فوق  ال  80 %  تعتبر  ممتازه في  رأيي.​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*4350"نعم" و99 "لا".. نتيجة مدرسة "أم خنان" بالحوامدية*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 23:09



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*11 ألفا و370 يصوتون بـ"نعم" مقابل 157 بـ"لا" فى 17 لجنة بالمرج*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 23:13



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة مدرسة محمد محمود عبد العزيز بالهرم.. 2810 "نعم" و45 "لا"*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 23:16



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*2984 لـ"نعم" و 74 لـ"لا" بلجنتين ببورسعيد*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*اكتساح لـ"نعم" على الدستور بناهيا *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 23:28



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" تكتسح بـــ7221 مقابل 64 بـ"لا" فى لجنتين بدار السلام *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 23:31



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*850 صوتًا بـ"نعم" و12 "لا" بلجنة عمرو بن العاص بالشرابية *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 23:31



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*1786 "نعم" و31 "لا" بلجنتين بمدرسة فاطمة الزهراء بمدينة السلام*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 23:33



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*12886 صوتوا بـ"نعم" للدستور و237 بـ"لا" بلجنة المغتربين بأكتوبر*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 23:35



​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" تكتسح فى معظم اللجان بالزيتون *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 



​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يناير 2014)

جهد ممتاز  يا بطلنا     aalyhabib

النبأ الصادق - الخبر الموثوق - الحقيقة  المعتمدة   نحصل عليها  من  

موقع نشرة الاخبار   Excellent


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> جهد ممتاز يا بطلنا aalyhabib
> 
> النبأ الصادق - الخبر الموثوق - الحقيقة المعتمدة نحصل عليها من
> 
> موقع نشرة الاخبار Excellent


 
أخي الحبيب Electric Current

أشكرك كثيرا علي كلماتك الرائعه ذات  المدي المؤثر علي  النفس.
وأرجو دائما ..  أن  أكون  عند  حسن  الظن.
لك  مني  كل  التقدير  والأحترام .....  ياسيد  الأبطال
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" تكتسح فى الجيزة والأقصر والبحر الأحمر والقليوبية والبحيرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة تصويت ثلات لجان ببولاق الدكرور :  1165  نعم و 20  "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*1748 بـ"نعم" مقابل 46 "لا" فى لجنتى 11 و12 بجاردن سيتى*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*4350  "نعم" و 99  "لا".. نتيجة مدرسة "أم خنان" بالحوامدية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*11 ألفا و370   يصوتون ب ـ"نعم" مقابل  157  بـ"لا"  فى  17  لجنة بالمرج*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة مدرسة محمد محمود عبد العزيز بالهرم .. 2810 "نعم"  و 45  "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*2984   لـ  "نعم" و  74  لـ"لا"  بلجنتين ببورسعيد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*787 قالوا "نعم" للدستور مقابل21 قالوا "لا" بلجنة مدرسة صلاح سالم بالفيوم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" تكتسح بـــ7221 مقابل 64 بـ"لا" فى لجنتين بدار السلام *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*850 صوتًا بـ"نعم" و12 "لا" بلجنة عمرو بن العاص بالشرابية *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*850 صوتًا بـ"نعم" و12 "لا" بلجنة عمرو بن العاص بالشرابية *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*1786 "نعم" و31 "لا" بلجنتين بمدرسة فاطمة الزهراء بمدينة السلام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*12886 صوتوا بـ"نعم" للدستور و237 بـ"لا" بلجنة المغتربين بأكتوبر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" تكتسح فى معظم اللجان بالزيتون *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة العامة بباب الشعرية : 31504  لـ"نعم" و 545  لـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اكتساح نعم بـ9700 للدستور مقابل 693 "لا" بمركز الغنايم فى أسيوط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*44272 صوتًا بنعم للدستور و991 لا نتيجة فرز 40 لجنة بكفر الدوار*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة لجان مدرسة الخنساء بعين شمس.. 2078 نعم مقابل 22 لا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*26800 "نعم" مقابل 417 صوتا بـ"لا" فى 32 لجنة بالدرب الأحمر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*مدرسة القديس جرجس بالشرابية 993 "نعم" و11 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*10655 "نعم" و168 صوتوا بـ"لا" على الدستور فى 12 لجنة بمدينة السلام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة مدرسة "صلاح الدين" بالمحلة :  4662 "نعم" و34 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة فرز لجان "القنطرة" بالإسماعيلية: 10652 "نعم" و310 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة مدرسة "الأحياء" بالغردقة : 5490 "نعم" مقابل 180 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*100% نسبة المشاركة بقرية "مشلة" بالغربية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" تكتسح بنسبة 97% فى كفر الدوار بعد فرز 40 لجنة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*2544 "نعم" مقابل 39"" بــــــ"لا" فى 3 لجان بعابدين الثانوية *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

* لجنة "أحمد زويل" بإمبابة 2367 "نعم" و24 "لا"* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*أهالى دشنا بقنا يصوتون بنعم على الدستور بـ 38616.. و823 لا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*2155 "نعم" و20 "ﻻ".. نتيجة لجنة الوافدين بـ6 أكتوبر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*49006 أصوات لنعم فى مقابل 1783 "لا" فى مركز منفلوط بأسيوط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*1865 "نعم" و21 "لا".. نتيجة 3 لجان بمدينة السلام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*69184 لـ"نعم" مقابل 993 بـ"لا" للدستور فى 83 لجنة بمصر الجديدة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"نعم للدستور" تكتسح مركز أسيوط بـ54652 بنسبة 95.23%*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*49006 أصوات لنعم فى مقابل 1783 "لا" فى مركز منفلوط بأسيوط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*وزارة الصحة : حالتا وفاة و8 مصابين حصيلة ثانى أيام الاستفتاء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة العامة بباب الشعرية: 31504 لـ"نعم" و 545 لـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة 3 لجان عامة بالإسماعيلية: 84810 "نعم" و1430 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتائج فرز "منوف": 38.818 "نعم" و380 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*51701 صوتوا بـ"نعم" و778 صوتوا بـ"لا" بالأميرية *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة دائرة باب شرق الإسكندرية: 91.558 "نعم" و1286 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*45518 "نعم" مقابل 717 "لا" نتيجة مركز الزرقا بدمياط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*33527 صوتوا بنعم بقسم أول سوهاج و639 صوتوا بــ لا و308 أصوات باطلة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" للدستور تكتسح فى البحر الأحمر ونسبة الحضور 32%*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*36718 صوتاً بنعم مقابل 687 بـ"لا" بمركز الدلنجات بالبحيرة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة فرز قسم ثان مدينة نصر: 22901 "نعم" و454 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتائج 87 لجنة بروض الفرج: 71682 نعم و888 لا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*3178 صوتا لـ"نعم" مقابل 113 "لا".. نتيجة فرز 5 لجان بقرية الفهمين بالصف*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*92 ألف صوت بـ"نعم" مقابل 1300 بـ"لا" باللجنة العامة فى النزهة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نعم تكتسح بـ5635 مقابل 87 صوتا لـ"لا" فى 5 لجان بأولاد صقر بالشرقية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*22867 صوتاً بنعم مقابل 1051 بـ"لا" بلجان مركز البدارى بأسيوط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*النتيجة النهائية للتل الكبير بالإسماعيلية : 19423 صوتوا بنعم و395 لا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*228073 صوتوا بنعم على الدستور ببورسعيد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة العامة بعابدين : 27447  لـ"نعم" و 449  لـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتائج فرز مركز أسوان: 10714 قالوا "نعم" و319 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتائج مركز "صدفا" بأسيوط :  24732 "نعم" و 849  "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتائج سمالوط بالمنيا : 94761 "نعم" و2876 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة العامة بالوراق: 91324 لـ"نعم" و1571 لـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*69636  قالوا نعم فى مقابل 2903  قالوا لا بمركز ديروط فى أسيوط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتائج الإبراهيمية بالشرقية: 47151 نعم و744 صوتا "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*28893نعم مقابل 393 "لا"فى 39 لجنة بقسم ثان شبرا الخيمة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة العامة لقسم أول أكتوبر: 18 ألف لـ"نعم" و473 لـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة العامة بالساحل :  157 ألفا  لـ"نعم" و2060 لـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اكتساح "نعم" بنتائج فرز لجان مركز قنا بـ41207 مقابل 988 لــ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*59899 قالوا نعم فى مقابل 2651 قالوا لا بمركز القوصية فى أسيوط*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة العامة بالسلام ثان : 76543  لـ "نعم" و 1120  لـ  "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*النتائج النهائية لمركز السادات 38466 صوتوا بنعم و839 صوتوا بلا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" 1762 مقابل 15 "لا".. نتيجة فرز لجنة مدرسة بهتيم بشبرا الخيمة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة العامة بـ"أوسيم": 44728 لـ"نعم".. و1262 لـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*98% نسبة التصويت بنعم فى لجان بندر بنى سويف*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

​*اللجنة العامة لقسم أول مدينة نصر: 98.1% لـ"نعم" و1.9% لـ "لا"*


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*النتيجة النهائية للجنة العامة بحلوان : 155170 نعم مقابل 3027 لا *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة العامة بالمطرية: 164036 لـ"نعم" و2547 لـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*51248 نعم و1545 صوتوا بــ "لا" بمركز المراغة سوهاج*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*50420 صوتًا بنعم مقابل 1808بـ"لا" النتيجة النهائية لـ"الوادى الجديد"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*النتيجة النهائية بإمبابة: 182346 "نعم" و2417 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*لجان مركز إسنا بالأقصر تصوت 61225 بـ"نعم" و1292 بـ"لا" رسميا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*102790 صوتاً بنعم مقابل 1650 بلا فى 161 لجنة فرعية بـ"المرج"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" تكتسح بـ126168 مقابل 1453 لـ"لا" فى 3 مراكز بالشرقية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"نعم" تكتسح بـ37328 صوتا مقابل 430 "لا" بالجمالية مسقط رأس "السيسى"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتائج فرز أبو المطامير بالبحيرة .. نعم تكتسح بـ 49848  مقابل 1089 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"الجمالية وباب الشعرية والدرب الأحمر":106537 "نعم" و1508 "لا"* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتائج فرز لجان نجع حمادى: 78476 "نعم" مقابل 1861 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*210 لجان بـ"عين شمس": 135938 "نعم" و1108 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*رئيس محكمة الجيزة: 60% نسبة المشاركة بالمحافظة.. و96% صوتوا بـ"نعم*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*168472 نعم للدستور بمركز بلبيس بالشرقية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*النتيجة النهائية بكرداسة: 46467 "نعم" و1198 "لا*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*النتيجة النهائية بسوهاج: 579897 "نعم" مقابل 16478 "لا" *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*النتائج النهائية بالبحيرة: 8564 122 "نعم" و26464 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نهائى محافظة الجيزة: 1495201 "نعم" مقابل 30061 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*«نعم للدستور» بنسبة 98%.. مقابل 2% لـ«لا» بالدقهلية*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 06:33​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*بعد فرز 93% من مركز الاقتراع : "نعم" 98.4% و"لا" 1.6% *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*مبروك لحرائر مصر*

مبروك لشعب مصر
**********
درس كبير قوي .. ربنا أعطاه لشعبنا وهو واقف معانا 
لغايه لما نجانا .. يارب كمل المسيره علي خير
وأفتح عيونا في أختيار البرلمانيين الجدد​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*تواصل إغلاق ميدان التحرير لليوم الثانى على التوالى*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 08:34
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*فتح ميدان التحرير أمام حركة السيارات بعد إغلاقه لدواع أمنية*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 08:59


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*جنوب سيناء تصوت للدستور بنسبة 93,91% *

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 09:15


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*مصر تطرح مناقصة جديدة لشراء القمح*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 08:52


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*تقرير: السعودية ومصر والعراق بين أكبر 30 اقتصادا بالعالم فى 2028*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 00:11
قال تقرير لمركز البحوث الاقتصادية والتجارية (سيبر)، الذى يتخذ من لندن مقرا له، إن السعودية ومصر والعراق 
*ستكون من بين أكبر 30 اقتصادا فى العالم* بحلول عام 2028.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*جمارك بورسعيد تحبط تهريب 2600 قلم ليزر حارق و64 جهاز ""GPS*
الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 18:58
تمكنت جمارك ميناء غرب بورسعيد، من إحباط محاولة تهريب 2600 قلم ليزر حارق، و64 جهاز تتبع GPS لتتبع حركة السيارات.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*وزير المالية يوقع منشور الحد الأدنى للأجور.. والصرف يوم 22 يناير*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 15:21


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*جيروزاليم بوست: جيش إسرائيل يستهدف ورشة لتصنيع أسلحة وقاذفة صواريخ بغزة*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 10:07


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*صحيفة تكشف تهرب نتنياهو من الضرائب بإدارة حساب مصرفى سرى بجزيرة جيرسى*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 10:07


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*ارتفاع حصيلة انفجار بأحد معاقل حزب الله شرق لبنان لـ29 قتيلا وجريحا*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 09:57


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*استئناف محاكمة الرئيس الباكستانى السابق مشرف بتهمة الخيانة *

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 09:34


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*مقتل 13 شخصًا جراء الانزلاقات الأرضية بجزيرة "سولاويزى" بأندونيسيا*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 09:11
لقى 13 شخصًا على الأقل حتفهم جراء الانزلاقات الأرضية والفيضانات الناجمة عن هطول 
أمطار غزيرة على جزيرة "سولاويزى" باندونيسيا.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*السجن 16 شهرًا لرجل حاول التسلل إلى قصر بكنجهام*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 07:03
قضت محكمة فى لندن، أمس الأربعاء، بالسجن 16 شهرا على رجل ألقى القبض وبحوزته سكين 
أثناء محاولته التسلل إلى داخل قصر بكنجهام، مقر إقامة الملكة إليزابيث


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*قلة النوم تؤثر على الشهية وتجعل الشخص عصبيًا*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 08:05


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*أطباء العيون يحذرون من الأضرار الناجمة عن أشعة الليزر*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 06:32
أشارت دراسة جديدة، أشرف عليها أطباء من مركز ديوك الطبى فى دورهام بكارولينا الشمالية،
 إلى أن استعمال الليزر يشكل خطراً جدياً على الرؤية


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الطماطم المطبوخة تتفوق على الطازجة فى الحد من أمراض القلب*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 17:11



​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*لمريض الكبد: احذر الأدوية والأعشاب مجهولة المصدر *

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 19:01
يلجأ بعض مرضى الكبد سواء المصابين بفيروس سى أو بى، أو الذين يعانون من تليف الكبد، وكذلك الذين 
يعانون من الكبد الدهنى إلى تناول بعض الأدوية والعقاقير والأعشاب مجهولة المصدر.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الألياف الغذائية للتفاح علاج فعال لكثير من الأمراض*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 12:05
هناك عدد من الفواكه التى يقبل عليها الجميع وتعتبر مهمة بالنسبة للجسم ومفيدة له، ومن تلك الفواكه 
التفاح الذى يعتبر ذو أهمية كبيرة بالنسبة للجسم.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*جنوب سيناء تصوت للدستور بنسبة 93,91% *

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 09:15



​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الصحة: حالتا وفاة و19 مصابا منذ بداية ثانى أيام الاستفتاء وحتى الآن*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 09:27
قالت وزارة الصحة إن إجمالى عدد المصابين فى مستشفيات الوزارة، منذ يوم 
الاستفتاء الثانى من الساعه ٨،٠٠ صباحا.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*توافد طلاب الأزهر لأداء الامتحانات بالجامعة بعد توقفها لثلاثة أيام* 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 10:11
تشهد جامعة الأزهر توافدا كبيراً من الطلاب القادمين على لجان الامتحانات التى تبدأ عملها الآن 
بعد توقف دام لمدة 3 أيام خلال إجازة المولد النبوى، والاستفتاء على الدستور.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الدولار يسجل 699 قرشًا فى تعاملات الخميس* 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 10:16
استقر الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى، اليوم الخميس، حيث بلغ متوسط سعر صرف الدولار الأمريكى أمام الجنيه المصرى، 6.9571 جنيه للشراء و6.9921 جنيه للبيع، وسجل اليورو الأوروبى 9.4686 جنيه للشراء و9.517 للبيع.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*تراجع الذهب بفعل قوة الدولار وتوقعات النمو العالمى*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 06:32
تراجع الذهب للجلسة الثانية أمس الأربعاء، مبتعدا عن أعلى مستوياته فى شهر
بفعل صعود الدولار وأسواق الأسهم


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*ارتفاع احتياطى النقد الأجنبى لدى الصين 15% إلى 82ر3 تريليون دولار *
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 02:14
قال البنك المركزى الصينى أمس الأربعاء، إن احتياطى النقد الأجنبى لديه قفز بأكثر من 500 مليار دولار العام 
الماضى أو بحوالى 15%، ليصل إلى ما يعادل 82ر3 تريليون دولار.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الإسترلينى يهبط إلى أدنى مستوى فى ثلاثة أسابيع أمام الدولار*

الأربعاء، 15 يناير 2014 - 21:12
تراجع الجنيه الإسترلينى اليوم الأربعاء، إلى أدنى مستوى له فى ثلاثة أسابيع أمام الدولار الذى تلقى 
دعما من بيانات اقتصادية أمريكية إيجابية.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"شرطة التموين" تضبط 29500 لتر بنزين وسولار قبل بيعها بالسوق السوداء*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 08:42
شنت الإدارة العامة لشرطة التموين والتجارة الداخلية، حملات أمنية موسعة، استهدفت مستودعات توزيع أسطوانات البوتاجاز، والتأكد من وصولها بالسعر المقرر لمستحقيها، وأيضا مناطق الإتجار بسلع البوتاجاز، والسولار، والبنزين، وتحقيق الرقابة على تداول السلع، ومكافحة الغش التجارى


​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*النتائج النهائية لكفر الشيخ: *

*803350 "نعم" مقابل 10567 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*أسوان تقول "نعم" للدستور: *
 
*248571 يوافقون مقابل 5517 قالوا "لا"*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*النتيجة النهائية للفيوم:*

* 370802"نعم" و12582"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة "المنوفية" النهائية: *

*1218240 بـ"نعم" و38070 بـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نهائى القليوبية: *

*990212 قالوا "نعم" للدستور مقابل 16101 بـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*النتيجة النهائية بالغربية تعلن:*

* 1546702 "نعم" و20857 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*فى الشرقية*

*1664367** قالوا "نعم" للدستور مقابل 27232 "لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة دمياط النهائية:*

* 404687 لـ"نعم" و6546 لـ"لا"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*طلاب "حقوق القاهرة" يطردون الإخوان من داخل لجان الامتحان*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 11:46
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*قرار جمهورى بنقل قاضى أرض الطيارين لوظيفية إدارية بالقوى العاملة*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 11:35
أصدر المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، قراراً بنقل أسامة أبو أحمد الصعيدى أحمد، القاضى 
بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة، والذى كان يباشر التحقيق فى قضية أرض الطيارين
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*ارتفاع حدة الاشتباكات بين طلاب الإخوان والأمن الإدارى بجامعة عين شمس* 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 12:42
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*القوات المسلحة ترسل طائرة مساعدات غذائية إلى جنوب السودان* 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 12:23
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*تأجيل الوقفة الاحتجاجية لعمال الأهلى لعصر اليوم* 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 12:45
قرر عمال الأهلى، تأجيل الوقفة الاحتجاجية التى أعلنوا عن تنظيمها صباح اليوم الخميس، إلى الثالثة 
من عصر اليوم، حتى يكتمل تواجد جميع العمال، بالوردية الصباحية والمسائية
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

إيقاف أحمد العجوز وسعفان الصغير عن مباراة المصرى المقبلة 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 12:13
قررت لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة إيقاف الثنائى أحمد العجوز المدير الفنى للإسماعيلى، وسعفان الصغير مدرب، 
حراسى المرمى مباراة واحدة نتيجة لاعتراضهما على حكم مباراة الإسماعيلى واتحاد الشرطة بالدورى بطريقة غير لائقة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*غضب فى الأهلى من تلميحات عاشور عن مفاوضات الزمالك معه *
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 11:21
حالة من الاستياء تسيطر على الجهاز الفنى ومسئولى فريق الكرة بالنادى الأهلى من حسام عاشور، لاعب وسط
الفريق، بسبب تلويحه بوجود مفاوضات من الزمالك حتى يضغط على مسئولى الأهلى للحصول على
أكبر عائد مادى عند تجديد عقده الذى ينتهى بنهاية الموسم الحالى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*اليوم بدء التداول على أسهم مصر الوطنية للصلب "عتاقة"*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 12:43
يبدأ اليوم، الخميس، التداول على أسهم شركة مصر الوطنية للصلب "عتاقة"، على أن يكون سعر
الفتح هو سعر تنفيذ الطرح البالغ 19,40 جنيه
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الاخوان يقتحمون مكتب عميد "حقوق القاهرة" ويلقون محتوياته*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 13:17
اقتحم منذ قليل طلاب الاخوان الارهابية المتظاهرين داخل كلية الحقوق 
بجامعة القاهرة مكتب عميد الكلية الدكتور محمود كبيش
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس الروسى يهنئ الشعب المصرى بنجاح الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 12:43
هنأ الرئيس الروسى فلاديمير بوتين، الشعب المصرى بنجاح إجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*وكتب ضاحى خلفان على حسابه "إنما الإخوان قوم كل ما فيهم نجس، عرفوا التزوير والكذب"، وكتب أيضا "منذ العهود للى مضت عبرها الناس، فعلا مثل الإخوان الأنجاس ما مريت، هم فى النجاسة حطموا كل مقياس، حتى كذبهم ذاع به فى الملأ صيت"، على حد قوله*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظ القاهرة: تصويت 98% بـ"نعم" ومشاركة 42% باستفتاء الدستور* 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 13:37
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان بجامعة القاهرة يتوجهون بمسيرة إلى مديرية أمن الجيزة* 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الجيش يغلق التحرير بشكل مفاجئ أمام السيارات تحسباً لمظاهرات الإخوان* 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 13:47
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*رئيس "السكة الحديد": حريق قطار شبين الكوم بفعل فاعل وتم ضبط مرتكبه*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 14:05
أكد المهندس سمير نوار رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية، أن حريق القطار رقم 537 الذى وقع ليلة أمس أثناء 
تخزينه فى محطة شبين الكوم كان بفعل فاعل وبشكل متعمد، وأن تحريات الشرطة أكدت ذلك.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"العربية لحقوق الإنسان" تستنكر منع "عبد الرحمن يوسف" من السفر * 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 14:01
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*عميد حقوق القاهرة يطلب إقالة وزير الداخلية لتقاعسه فى حماية الكلية*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 14:17






الدكتور محمود كبيش، عميد كلية الحقوق بجامعة القاهرة
طالب الدكتور محمود كبيش، عميد كلية الحقوق بجامعة القاهرة بإقالة وزير الداخلية، نظرا لتقاعس الأمن وعدم التدخل ومواجهة الطلاب الذين قاموا بتحطيم وتكسير مكتبه بالكلية ومعظم مكاتب الكلية على حد قوله.
وأضاف كبيش* لـ"اليوم السابع"* أنه استنجد بمدير أمن الجيزة ووزارة الداخلية، إلا أن الكارثة رغم تواجد قوات الأمن بمحيط الجامعة ولكنها لم تتدخل لإنقاذ الموقف، مشيرا إلى أن الامتحانات توقفت بالكلية بسبب ما فعله طلاب الإخوان.​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*عاجل| طلاب "الإخوان" يقطعون الطريق أمام جامعة حلوان*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*مركز ابن خلدون : أخطاء الاستفتاء لا ترتقى للانتهاكات*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 14:35 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الجيش يغلق التحرير بشكل مفاجئ أمام السيارات تحسباً لمظاهرات الإخوان* 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 13:47
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> *عميد حقوق القاهرة يطلب إقالة وزير الداخلية لتقاعسه فى حماية الكلية*


هوه  مش  كان أولي  تطالب  بأقاله  قياداتك  سواء  رئيس  الجامعه  المتخلف  أو  الرومانسي  حسام  عيسي  ... اللي  صرحوا  كتير  برفض  دخول  الأمن  للحرم  الجامعي !!​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الإعلام الفرنسي: "نعم" تكتسح فى الاستفتاء.. وترشح "السيسي" للرئاسة "أصبح لائقا"*
 
نقلت وكالة "رويترز" باللغة الفرنسية تصريح مسئول من وزارة الداخلية المصرية أن الأستفتاء على الدستور المصرى سوف يشهد اغلبية ساحقة.
وقد ربط الموقع بين الأستفتاء وتصريح الفريق السيسى بالترشح للرئاسة انه فى حالة الترجيح بنعم سوف يرشح نفسه.
وأشارت الوكالة الاخبارية الى ان نسبة الحضور 55% ونسبة التصويت بنعم من 90 الى 95 % وسوف تعلن النتائج النهائية خلال ساعات ليكون الفريق "السيسي" هو منقذ الشعب المصري.
وقال احد المراقبين لعملية الاستفتاء في مصر : " من الناحية التقنية الأستفتاء مر بطريقة طبيعية " فيما اشارت المنظمات المصرية والدولية عن جو من الكراهية ساد فى وسائل الأعلام تجاه الجماعة الارهابية.

أما وكالة الأخبار الفرنسية فعنونت في تقرير لها " اكتساح نعم فى الاستفتاء " في إشارة لأمنيات السلطات المصرية ان تكون نسبة المشاركة اكثر من 50 % حتى يصبح ترشح الفريق السيسي وزير الدفاع المصري للرئاسة أمر لائقا.

*صدي البلد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*صفعة الاستفتاء تلطم إعلام الغرب.. *
*حملة مسعورة ضد إرادة المصريين فى الصحف الأمريكية والبريطانية.. *
*"تليجراف" تشكك فى نسب المشاركة.. و"واشنطن بوست" تتجاهل "الصناديق" وتزعم: نتائج التصويت تحمل تناقضاً

*الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 14:18​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*حبس محررى الجزيرة 15 يوما على ذمة نشر وقائع غير صحيحة فى الاستفتاء*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 15:18
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*فصل 55 طالباً من المدينة الجامعية بالأزهر لتورطهم فى أعمال شغب*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 15:23
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*انهيار حزب أردوغان بعد فضيحة فساد حكومته*
*أعربت ثلاث مجموعات داخل حزب العدالة والتنمية ، عن عدم ارتياحها من موقف حكومتهم برئاسة رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان ، وتتكون الأولى من نواب يخشون الفوضى داخل الدولة على إثر ما سموه ب “الانقلاب المدني”، والثانية نواب موالون للداعية الإسلامي فتح الله جولن ، والثالثة مستاءه من شرط ثلاث دورات برلمانية وفقا للائحة الداخلية للحزب الحاكم .*
*وذكرت صحيفة آيدنلك التركية اليوم ، أن مصادر مقربة لحزب العدالة والتنمية أكدت أن أربعة نواب كتبوا استقالاتهم دون تسليمها لرئاسة البرلمان بعد أن طلب منهم جولن بالتحلي بالصبر والانتظار في الفترة الحالية ، حيث يسعى جولن لجمع أكبر عدد ممكن من النواب لتقديم استقالات جماعية لهز الحزب الحاكم قبل الانتخابات المحلية المقرر لها مارس القادم .*
*كما يسعى جولن لتشكيل حزب يمين وسط جديد للاتحاد مع الحزب الديمقراطي ، وهناك عدة أسماء بارزة بحزب العدالة والتنمية تستعد لتولي رئاسة الحزب الديمقراطي بتركيبته الجديدة ومنها عبد الله جول، وجميل شيشك، وجوكسال طوبطان ، ومحمد صاجلام ، وهو ما يعنى وجود احتمالات قوية على انقسام الحزب الحاكم بعد مرور 11 عاما على تأسيسه.*​ 
*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*"الجيش المصري" هاجم ليبيا عسكرياً في السبعينات .. هل ستُهاجم "مصر" قطاع غزة عسكرياً ؟*
تاريخ النشر : 2014-01-15

*نقلت وكالة "رويترز" للأنباء, نقلا عن مسئول أمني مصري قوله, أن القاهرة ستعمل على تصفية وتدمير حركة حماس في قطاع غزة مستخدمة كل الطرق والوسائل المتاحة.
وقالت الوكالة في خبرها ان أربعة من المسؤولين الأمنيين والدبلوماسيين المصريين دون ان تذكر اسمائهم اكدوا للوكالة, أن الأمر قد يستغرق بعض الوقت وسيشمل التعاون مع حركة فتح ودعم العناصر المناهضة لحماس في قطاع غزة مشيرين إلى أن القاهرة الآن أكثر حرصا على تدمير حماس المسلحة على حدودها لأنها تهدد امن مصر القومي, وفق قولهم.
*

* دنيا الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس بوتن للسفير المصرى: *
*أرجو نقل التهاني لقيادة وشعب مصر على نجاح الاستفتاء*

*




*
الخميس 16 يناير 2014 - 3:17 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*الببلاوى : زيادة معاش الضمان الإجتماعى 50% بداية من يناير الجارى
*​*
**اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*مصادر بجامعة القاهرة: الأمن يقبض على 50 إخوانيًا فى اشتباكات اليوم*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 18:51 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*طلاب "حقوق القاهرة" يؤدون الامتحانات تحت حراسة الأمن المركزى*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 18:22
*يؤدى الآن طلاب كلية الحقوق بجامعة القاهرة امتحاناتهم وسط تواجد أمنى *
*مكثف من قوات الأمن المركزى*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*إصابة نجل رئيس جامعة القاهرة بخرطوش فى اشتباكات الإخوان والأمن*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 17:29
علم* "اليوم السابع"*، أن نجل الدكتور جابر نصار، رئيس جامعة القاهرة، مصاب بالخرطوش فى اشتباكات 
الإخوان والأمن، وتم نقله بالإسعاف اليوم إلى مستشفى الطلبة بالجيزة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*إصابة مجند فى حملة أمنية برفح بعد تبادل إطلاق نار مع مجهولين*​

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 17:13
*"اليوم السابع"*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*البابا تواضروس يستقبل المستشار السياسى لرئيس الجمهورية*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 16:58

استقبل البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، اليوم الخميس، 
الدكتور مصطفى حجازى المستشار السياسى لرئيس الجمهورية
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*نائب رئيس الوزراء: زيادة معاش الضمان الاجتماعى 50%*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 16:09
هنأ الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين، نائب رئيس الوزراء الشعب بنجاح الاستفتاء، لافتا إلى أن الحكومة قررت اليوم الخميس
زيادة معاش الضمان الاجتماعى 50% والذى يستفيد منه أكثر من مليون ونصف أسرة مصرية،
وأن المبلغ الإجمالى فى الموازنة كان مقدرا بـ4.8 مليون جنيه مصرى.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*طبيب يحذر من تناول المسكنات لمدة تتجاوز الأسبوعين*
 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 18:19
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*استشارى عيون : لابد من علاج الحول فى مرحلة الطفولة قبل الـ5 سنوات*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 18:17
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2014)

*اشعل مواطن النيران فى نفسه بميدان التحرير، مساء اليوم الخميس، وقال إنه كان يعمل بالأردن ولدى عودته لمصر لم يحصل على مستحقاته من شخص كان يعمل لديه، فأحضر جركن بنزين وأشعل النيران فى نفسه.*
*وتمكن رجال المباحث بقسم شرطة قصر النيل، بقيادة العميد هانى جرجس، مأمور القسم، من السيطرة على الوضع عقب إطفاء النيران، وتم نقله لمستشفى المنيرة لتلقى العلاج عقب إصابته بحروق فى جسده.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2014)

*كتب - أحمد مرعى​*​
*بدأت النيابة العامة، التحقيق فى واقعة إشعال مواطن النيران فى نفسه بميدان التحرير، وذلك لعدم حصوله على مستحقاته من شخص كان يعمل معه بالأردن، وانتقلت النيابة إلى مستشفى المنيرة العام لسماع أقواله.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2014)

*واصل راشد الغنوشى تطاوله على مصر، وسخر من النتائج الأولية التى ظهرت للمصوتين على مشروع الدستور المصرى الجديد، قائلا: إنه من الغريب أن يحصل الدستور الجديد على نسبة 95 % فى ظل وجود تعددية فى المجتمع المصرى تتمثل فى "مسيحين – مسلمين – سلفيين – إخوان – علمانيين".*
*وأكد الغنوشى فى تصريح لإذاعة شمس إف إم إن، تونس قد تمنح اللجوء السياسى إذا طالب بذلك الإخوان المسلمون فى مصر، لأنها تلتزم ببنود مؤسسة اللاجئين، وبالتالى تنطبق عليها ترتيبات إعطاء اللجوء السياسى لمن يستحقه.*
*وبسؤاله حول رفعه لشعار رابعة ومدى تأثير ذلك على العلاقات المصرية التونسية، رد الغنوشى قائلا: "الشعب المصرى هو صاحب الحق فى اختيار حكامه ونحن لنا الحق فى التعبير عن رأينا".*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*وزارة الصحة :  حالة وفاة و33  مصاباً فى اشتباكات الجامعات اليوم*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 -22:36 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*رئيس جامعة القاهرة يزور نجله المصاب وأنباء عن خضوعه لعملية جراحية*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 21:46
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*أعلن مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء أن قوات الأمن ألقت اليوم القبض على 5 من المشتبه بهم، فى حملة أمنية*
*موسعة بمنطقتى الشيخ زويد ورفح* أثناء ملاحقة عناصر مسلحة، وتم خلال هذه الحملة تدمير
6 منازل و22 عشة ، وسيارتين ودراجتين ناريتين دون لوحات

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 19:31
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*مصادر بجامعة القاهرة : الأمن يقبض على 50 إخوانيًا فى اشتباكات اليوم*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 18:51
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*مصدر: إخلاء سبيل القيادى العمالى الرابع المختطف من أنصار بيت المقدس*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 22:54
قال مصدر أمنى بالسويس إنه تم تحرير القيادى العمالى الرابع اليوم بمنطقة صدر حيطات بجنوب سيناء، 
وأوضح المصدر *لـ"اليوم السابع"* أن القيادى العمالى حاليا بمقر جهة أمنية​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*إخلاء 900 منزل بسبب حريق بإحدى الغابات فى لوس أنجلوس*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 22:42
أعلنت الشرطة أنه تم إخلاء نحو900 منزل الخميس قرب لوس أنجلوس بسبب حريق اندلع
فى منطقة حرجية محاذية لهذه المدينة فى ولاية كاليفورنيا.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*مصرع وإصابة 3 إثر سقوط مروحية قبل الهبوط بولاية جورجيا الأمريكية*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 22:28
فى ثانى حادث من نوعه فى غضون 24 ساعة، ارتطمت مروحية تابعة للجيش الأمريكى أثناء محاولتها 
الهبوط فى قاعدة عسكرية بولاية جورجيا الأمريكية، مما أدى إلى مصرع أحد الجنود وجرح اثنين آخرين
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*استدعاء السفير الإسرائيلى فى لندن على خلفية بناء مستوطنات جديدة*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 21:14
استدعى السفير الإسرائيلى فى لندن اليوم الخميس، إلى وزارة الخارجية البريطانية على خلفية الإعلان
الإسرائيلى الأخير المتعلق ببناء وحدات سكنية جديدة فى المستوطنات.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*وفاة 11 وإصابة 153 آخرين فى موجة جديدة من انتشار الكوليرا بنيجيريا*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 20:59
لقى 11 شخصًا على الأقل مصرعهم وأصيب 153 آخرون جراء إصابتهم بداء الكوليرا بولاية "جيجاوا" بشمال 
نيجيريا خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية ، وذلك فى موجة جديدة من انتشار الكوليرا بعدد من الولايات 
النيجيرية وخاصة ولاية "كانو" التي شهدت العدد الأكبر من الإصابات
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث باسم الجيش الإسرائيلى ينشر فيديو للغارات على غزة فجر اليوم*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 19:49
نشر المتحدث باسم الجيش الإسرائيلى للإعلام العربى "أفيخاى أدرعى"، اليوم الخميس، فيديو يظهر الغارات
التى قامت بها الطائرات الإسرائيلية على قطاع غزة فجر اليوم.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*مقتل وإصابة 57 شخصا فى تفجير مسجد بباكستان*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 18:50
قال مسئولون إن قنبلة انفجرت فى مجمع مبانى مسجد مكتظ بالمصلين اليوم الخميس
 فى باكستان، مما أسفر عن مقتل سبعة أشخاص على الأقل
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*إسرائيل تسقط 5 صواريخ أطلقت من غزة وترد بشن غارات جوية*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 18:44
اعترض نظام الدفاع الصاروخى الإسرائيلى (القبة الحديدية) خمسة صواريخ أطلقت من قطاع غزة على 
مدينة عسقلان بجنوب إسرائيل اليوم الخميس (16 يناير).
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*أهل وكيل "القوى العاملة" المختطف يدفعون فدية 150 ألفًا لإطلاق سراحه*
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 23:07
*علم "اليوم السابع"* أن أهل وكيل وزارة القوى العاملة المختطف منذ الأسبوع الماضى قاموا بدفع مبلغ 
مالى قدره 150 ألف جنيه نظير الإفراج عنه مساء اليوم الخميس
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*يونس مخيون: حزب النور عقد 250 مؤتمرًا لدعم الدستور لوجه الله*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 02:05
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*"الأوقاف" تبسط نفوذها على أبرز مساجد الجمعيات المجمدة بحلوان*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 02:51
تبسط وزارة الأوقاف يدها على مساجد جديدة تابعة للجمعيات المجمدة أرصدتها، وخاصة مساجد جمعيات 
أنصار السنة، والجمعية الشرعية بحلوان، ويقوم بالخطابة أئمة تابعين للوزارة لأول مرة فى تلك المساجد
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*أبو إسحاق الحوينى : لا تأخذوا عن القرضاوى فقهاً ولا حديثاً*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الحكومة تقترض 6.5 مليار جنيه من البنوك اليوم*​

*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*البابا تواضروس يلتقى مستشارين بوزارة العدل ويزور والدته بكنج مريوط*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*وفد تجارى مصرى يزور روسيا أواخر مارس المقبل*

الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 16:12
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*السعيد يطلب 5 ملايين جنيه فى الموسم للتجديد* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 07:40
رفضت لجنة الكرة بالأهلى الشروط التى حددها عبد الله السعيد صانع ألعاب الفريق لتجديد عقده مع النادى، 
ويرى مسئولو القلعة الحمراء أنها مُبالغ فيها ولا تتناسب مع ظروف الأهلى
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*"المقاولون" يعسكر اليوم استعدادًا لغزل المحلة غدًا*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 06:30
اختار الجهاز الفنى لفريق المقاولون العرب، بقيادة محمد رضوان، 20 لاعباً للدخول فى معسكر الإعداد غدا، 
لمواجهة غزل المحلة السبت، ضمن منافسات الجولة الخامسة للدورى الممتاز باستاد الجبل الأخضر
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*أحمد سمير فرج يرفض العودة لوادى دجلة* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 03:35
رفض أحمد سمير فرج الظهير الأيسر لفريق ليرس البلجيكى، العودة مجددا 
لفريق وادى دجلة، على سبيل الإعارة لمدة 6 أشهر
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*بالصور.. "أخبار اليوم" تكرم الأهلى ونجومه فى غياب وزير الرياضة*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 01:03
أقامت، أمس الخميس، مؤسسة أخبار اليوم، برئاسة الكاتب الصحفى ياسر رزق، حفلاً كبيراً، بفندق 
"لوباتاج المطار"، لتكريم فريق الأهلى ونجومه
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*بالفيديو.. الدرندلى "يعيب" على الدولة تجاهلها لإنجازات الأهلى* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 00:42
أعرب خالد الدرندلى، عضو مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى، عن سعادته بالتكريم 
الذى حصل عليه من مؤسسة أخبار اليوم
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*العشرى :  قيادة الإسماعيلى أمر مرفوض فى الوقت الحالى*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 00:36
أكد طارق العشرى، المدير الفنى لفريق أهلى بنغازى الليبى، أنه لم يتلق 
عرضاً من مجلس إدارة نادى الإسماعيلى
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*"المقاولون" يعسكر اليوم استعدادًا لغزل المحلة غدًا*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 06:30
اختار الجهاز الفنى لفريق المقاولون العرب، بقيادة محمد رضوان، 20 لاعباً للدخول فى معسكر الإعداد غدا، 
لمواجهة غزل المحلة السبت، ضمن منافسات الجولة الخامسة للدورى الممتاز باستاد الجبل الأخضر.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مصدر رئاسى لـ"الحياة اللندنية": السيسى سيعلن موقفه من الرئاسة فى خطاب للشعب*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 10:26
قالت مصادر رئاسية لـ"الحياة اللندنية"، إن الرئيس عدلى منصور «حسم أمره بالنزول عند نتائج الحوار
الوطنى الذى رعاه *وإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية أولاً**».*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يكثف تواجده قبل بدء عمومية "المهندسين" بصالة استاد القاهرة*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 10:18
كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها أمام الصالة المغطاة رقم 1 باستاد القاهرة استعداد لبدء الجمعية العمومية غير
العادية لنقابة المهندسين المنعقدة لسحب الثقة من النقيب وأعضاء مجلس الحاليين.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2014)

*(أ.ش.أ)*
*أكد محافظ الإسكندرية اللواء طارق مهدى أن فضيلة الإمام الأكبر شيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب والبابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، وجدا فى لحظة حاسمة، ليقودا الأمة المصرية نحو النصر.
وقال "مهدى" خلال افتتاحه مساء أمس الخميس فرع بيت العائلة المصرية بالإسكندرية، إن الهدف من بيت العائلة هو العمل على حل أى خلاف داخل بيت العائلة، مشيرا إلى أن مصر أكبر من أن يحاول أحد شق الصف بين مسلميها ومسيحيها، مؤكدا أن حب الوطن من حب الله.
حضر الافتتاح فضيلة الشيخ محمود عزب مستشار شيخ الأزهر ونائب رئيس بيت العائلة ونيافة الأنبا أرميا الأسقف العام الأمين المساعد لبيت العائلة وفضيلة الشيخ محمد زكى رزق الأمين لعام لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية والقس بولس عوض نائبا عن وكيل بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس بالإسكندرية وفضيلة الشيخ ياسر محمد الفقى مدير عام منطقة وعظ الإسكندرية وأمين عام بيت العائلة.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*اكتمال النصاب القانونى لـ"عمومية المهندسين" بحضور ربع الأعضاء*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 11:18
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*"التموين" تتعاقد على شراء 295 ألف طن قمح أمريكى وفرنسى وروسى*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 10:59
تعاقدت هيئة السلع التموينية بوزارة التموين والتجارة الداخلية على شراء 295 ألف طن قمح فرنسى وأمريكى 
وأوكرانى وروسى لإنتاج الخبز المدعم على أن يتم التوريد من منتصف شهر فبراير المقبل ولمدة 13 يوما
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*ساويرس لـ "CNN" :*
* مرسى نسّق مع الظواهرى وإذا أردتم التأكد استمعوا لتسجيلاتهما... *
*والإخوان خرجت عن السلمية وتمارس الإرهاب ... *
*والجزيرة تزيف الحقائق وتشن حملة ضد مصر... *
*والدستور يمثل كل المصريين والمقاطعون أقلية*
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

اتهم الشيخ محمد بن ناصر السحيان، إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي في المدينة المنورة بالمملكة العربية السعودية، الحكومة المصرية بتنفيذ مطالب اليهود والنصارى للإطاحة بحكومة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في مصر.
وقال السحيان، في درس ديني بالمسجد النبوي، تمت إذاعته على موقع يوتيوب: مصر أمة الاسلام، يعملون فيها على نشر الكفر والإلحاد والزندقة، الكافرون وراء هذه المؤامرة.
وأضاف: يقتلون المسلمين في مصر وبلاد الشام، وعلى الجميع أن نتخلص من التعاون مع اليهود والنصارى، نتمنى أن يعلن رجل قوي من حكام المسلمين الجهاد في سبيل الله.

* بوابة الفجر*
 1/17/2014   11:46 AM​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مواد سامة في ملابس أطفال تحمل ماركات عالمية
**





*
قالت المنظمة العالمية المهتمة بشؤون البيئة "جرين بيس" إنه تم الكشف عن مواد كيميائية خطرة في ملابس الأطفال المصنعة من قبل علامات تجارية كبرى في بكين.

وأضافت المنظمة أن ماركة "ديزني" و"بربري" و"أديداس" و"نايكي" و GAB و C&A تحتوي على مواد سامة قد تؤدي إلى مشاكل خطيرة عند الأطفال، ونوهت إلى أنها حللت 12 ماركة من ملابس الأطفال المصنعة في الصين ووجدت أن هذه الماركات تحتوي على مواد كيميائية ضارة

* صحيفة "لو باريزيان" الفرنسية.
الجمعة ١٧ يناير ٢٠١٤ - ١١:٤٠:٢٩ ص*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مظهر شاهين : السلفيون تقاعسوا عن المشاركة في الاستفتاء.. وبنات الإخوان "مش متربيين" 
*​*
*
هاجم الإعلامي مظهر شاهين، حزب النور والأحزاب السلفية، لما وصفة بـ "تقاعسهم" عن حشد مؤيديهم للتصويت على الدستور، متسائلا: "أين الأخوة السلفيين؟ لم نجد لهم تأثيرا في الاستفتاء خلال اليومين السابقين، فلا *نريد منكم، بعد تقاعسكم، تصدر المشهد السياسي عقب نجاح الدستور، أنا أطالب بحل الأحزاب الدينية* لأن في ذلك حفاظًا على الدين الإسلامي".
*وقال: "بنات الإخوان وما يقمن به من أعمال عنف دليل على أنهن "مش متربيين".. فكلهم إلى مزبلة التاريخ".

الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*تحذير شديد اللهجة من الملك "عبدالله" لوزير الخارجية الأمريكى حول "مصر"*
1/17/2014
صرح مدير البحوث والاستشارات فى معهد التحليل العسكرى بالشرق الأدنى ومنطقة الخليج تيودور كاراسيك، أن حلفاء مصر من دول الخليج يرغبون دون شك فى أن يصبح الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى رئيساً لمصر.
وأضاف مدير المركز أن الجنرالات العسكريين يمثلون إرادة قوية للحفاظ على مصر مستقرة وإن دول الخليج تحترم هذه العقلية، معللاً أن الأوضاع فى مصر كانت الموضوع الرئيسى للمباحثات التى دارت فى نوفمبر الماضى بين خادم الحرمين الشريفين العاهل السعودى الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز ووزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى.
وأضاف موقع أمريكي ، نقلاً عن مصدرين مطلعين أن *عبدالله حذر كيرى من التخلى عن مصر التى وصفها بأنها أكبر من أن يُسمح بانهيارها وأنه عازم على دعم استقرارها.*​

*بوابة الفجر*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*العثور على قذيفة آر بي جي .. وضبط 28 مشتبهًا فيهم بشمال سيناء*
قالت مديرية أمن شمال سيناء، في بيان لها اليوم، إنه تبلغ إلى قسم ثالث العريش بوجود جسم غريب بمنطقة حي الصفا دائرة قسم رابع؛ وبالفحص تبين أن الجسم الغريب مخروطي الشكل طوله حوالي 60 سم، وهو لقذيفة "آر بي جي".
وأضاف البيان أنه في مجال الاشتباه الجنائي تم ضبط 28 من المشتبه فيهم





​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*قميص يحذر صاحبه من خطر الإصابة بالسكتة القلبية*
1/17/2014 5:02 AM
بات في وسع قميص أن يحدد ما إذا كان الشخص الذي يرتديه في صحة جيدة أم مهددا بسكتة قلبية، على ما كشفت شركة فرنسية عرضت القميص خلال معرض مستهلكي الأجهزة الإلكترونية (سي إي اس) في لاس فيغاس.
وقدمت الشركة الفرنسية "سيتيزن ساينسز" نسيجا جديدا يسجل حرارة الجسم أو دقات القلب.

وشرح جيلبير ريفيون المدير الدولي ل"سيتيزن ساينسز" التابعة لاتحاد "سمارت سنسينغ" أنها "المرة الأولى التي تدمج فيها أجهزة الاستشعار بالنسيج" الذي يمكن تحويله إلى كل أنوع الملابس من القمصان إلى السراويل مرورا بالقفازات.

وتسجل أجهزة الاستشعار البيانات الخاصة بصاحب القميص وهي تنقلها عبر آلة صغيرة إلى هاتف ذكي حيث يحللها تطبيق وينذر بخطر حدوث مشاكل صحية، مثل التعب أو القلق أو احتمال وقوع سكتة قلبية، بحسب ما أوضح جيلبير ريفيون الذي أكد "هذا لا يعني أن السكتة القلبية لن تحدث، لكن يمكن رصد خطر وقوعها قبل ساعات أو حتى أيام".

ويمكن غسل القميص وكيه وهو يكلف أكثر من النسيج العادي بنسبة تراوح بين 30 و40%. ومن المفترض تسويقه بحلول نهاية السنة.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*غياب كامل لأعضاء مجلس المهندسين والنقيب فى عمومية التصويت على سحب الثقة*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 12:46
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الجيش الثالث يكثف التأمين بالمجرى الملاحى ونفق أحمد حمدى بالسويس*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 10:04
كثفت قوات الجيش الثالث الميدانى بالتنسيق مع الشرطة المدنية تواجدها، صباح اليوم الجمعة، 
كإجراء احترازى أمام جميع المنشآت الحيوية بالسويس
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*سقوط صاروخين من سوريا على شمال شرق لبنان* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 11:46
سقط صاروخان بشكل منفصل على شمال البقاع اللبنانى مصدرهما الأراضى السورية. وأفادت المعلومات بأن الصاروخ 
الأول سقط على منطقة سهل القصر شمال شرق لبنان، بينما سقط الصاروخ ثانى على منطقة البويضة
على أطراف الهرمل بشمال شرق البلاد 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مصادر سورية: الجيش يصادر سيارتين محملتين أسلحة وذخيرة للإرهابيين بكمين*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 09:15
أفادت مصادر سورية، أن قوات الجيش السورى "واصلت عملياتها النوعية ضد أوكار وتجمعات 
المجموعات الإرهابية وأوقعت فى صفوفها خسائر فادحة".
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*إسرائيل تعطل الدراسة اليوم فى مدينة قريبة من غزة تحسبا لصواريخ القطاع*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 05:28
قررت السلطات الإسرائيلية تعطيل الدراسة بمدينة أسدود، القريبة من غزة، اليوم الجمعة، جراء
تواصل إطلاق الصواريخ من القطاع باتجاه المستوط
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2014)

*وزارة الداخلية تقرر تحويل عيد الشرطة إلي الـ 30 يونيو من كل عام*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*العريفى من "منبر القرضاوى": اللهم رحماك بمصر واحفظ قطر من الأشرار*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 12:28
تحدث الشيح محمد العريفى، فى خطبة الجمعة بمسجد الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب، بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة، بديلا عن الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى، عن الأحداث بالدول الإسلامية، داعيا: "اللهم رد كيد كل من يريد ببلاد المسلمين سوءا، وانصر المجاهدين فى الشام وسوريا وفلسطين وفى كل أرض ووحد صفهم".

وتابع: "اللهم رحماك بإخواننا فى العراق ومصر واجمعهم على حبك، واحفظ قطر من شر الأشرار وشر ما تعاقب عليه الليل والنهار واحفظها من كيد الكائدين وصب على أهلها الخير صبا صبا".

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*"الكركم" يحميك من السرطان ويعالج التهاب البشرة وتشقق الجلد * 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 11:12
"تعرف إيه هى فوائد الكركم عمرك فكرت ليه ممكن نضيفه على الطعام".. الكركم ليس مادة تضاف على
الطعام فحسب، بل له العديد من الفوائد الغذائية فهو يحمى الجسم من السرطان بجانب وقاية الإنسان من الروماتيزم.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: *

*سيلفان شالوم يزور دبى لحضور مؤتمر عن الطاقة.. *
*نجاح الدستور يؤكد تأييد المصريين لخارطة الطريق.. *
*بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا تستدعى سفراء إسرائيل للاحتجاج على بناء 1400 مستوطنة بالقدس *

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 10:34
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية :*

* رسميا.. انضمام إسرائيل إلى منظمة الأبحاث النووية الأوربية.. الشاباك يحبط محاولة حماس لاقتحام السجون الإسرائيلية.. *
*وزير الدفاع الأمريكى السابق :  طالبت بمنع دخول نتنياهو البيت الأبيض* 
الخميس، 16 يناير 2014 - 10:01
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*خروج سليمان من مران الزمالك بعد تعرضه لكدمة خفيفة *
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 13:14
خرج صلاح سليمان، مدافع الزمالك، من مران الفريق اليوم، قبل دقائق من انتهائه، بعد تعرضه لكدمة فى الساق
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*"عمومية المهندسين" تحرر محضرا ضد النقيب لتغيبه عن الجمعية*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 13:16
حرر الدكتور وائل الدجوى، المكلف بإدارة الجمعية العمومية الطارئة لنقابة 
المهندسين، لسحب الثقة من المجلس والنقيب
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*خطيب الأزهر: المصريون قالوا كلمتهم فى الدستور ونحتاج ثورة أخلاق*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 13:17
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*اختفاء مسيرات "الإخوان" من أمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين بالعمرانية*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 13:26
اختفت مسيرات عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية، من أمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين بالعمرانية
 بمحافظة الجيزة، عقب أداء صلاة الجمعة اليوم
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*نفاد بطاقات الاقتراع بـ"عمومية المهندسين" لسحب الثقة من النقيب*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 13:34
أكد الدكتور وائل الدجوى، المكلف بإدارة الجمعية العمومية الطارئة لنقابة المهندسين لسحب الثقة من المجلس 
والنقيب، أنه فى حال سحب الثقة من المجلس والنقيب ستجرى الانتخابات خلال 6 أشهر فى
 النقابة العامة والنقابات الفرعية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*طلاب الإخوان يقطعون شارع مصطفى النحاس بالأزهر.. والأمن يطلق الغاز*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 13:44
بدأت قوات الأمن فى إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع داخل المدينة الجامعية للأزهر بنين، رداً 
على طلاب الإخوان، الذين يقطعون طريق مصطفى النحاس، وهرب بعضهم إلى داخل المدينة،
 فيما تمركزت سيارات مكافحة الشغب أمام الباب الرئيسى.

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*قوات حرس الحدود تدمر 8 أنفاق بين مصر وقطاع غزة وتضبط سجائر مسرطنة*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 13:47
واصلت قوات حرس الحدود القيام بدورها في تأمين حدود الدولة علي كافة الاتجاهات الإستراتيجية ، حيث تمكنت من اكتشاف
وتدمير 8 أنفاق بمدينة رفح وضبط عربة و61 جهاز استقبال و 3 دراجات بخارية وكميات من قطع الغيار المعدة للتهريب 
عبر الأنفاق ، وبذلك يصل إجمالي الأنفاق المكتشفة منذ الأول من يناير 2013 حتي ألان 1115 نفق عبر الحدود .
وفي نطاق الجيش الثالث الميداني تم ضبط 8 أطنان من نبات البانجو و 100 كيلو جرام من جوهر الحشيش المخدر.
وضبط 5 عربات محملة بملايين الأقراص من عقار الترامادول المخدر و32 كرتونه سجائر متسرطنة عبر الحدود الغربية .
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*"الإخوان" ينطلقون بمسيرة من أمام مسجد الرحمة بالمطرية* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 13:59
انطلقت منذ قليل، عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بمسيرة من أمام مسجد "الرحمة مهداة" بشارع 
الكابلات بالمطرية، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز ويمنع الإخوان من الوصول لميدان الألف مسكن*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 13:55
أطلقت قوات الأمن المركزى قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، على المتظاهرين أمام مبنى نادى الشمس 
لتمنعهم من الوصول إلى الشارع الرئيسى المؤدى لميدان الألف مسكن
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تلاحق طلاب الإخوان داخل المدينة الجامعية للأزهر*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 13:52
لاحقت قوات الأمن التى تمركزت أمام البوابة الخارجية للمدينة الجامعية لطلاب الأزهر بنين، منذ
قليل، طلاب الإخوان الذين تظاهروا أمام البوابة الرئيسية للمدينة وفروا داخل المدينة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مسيرة "الزيتون" تنضم لمسيرة الإخوان بالمطرية* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 14:08
انضمت، منذ قليل، مسيرة العزيز بالله لعناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية" بمسيرة المطرية،
 وانطلقوا بأحد الشوارع الجانبية، مرددين هتافات مناهضة لقيادات الجيش والداخلية والدستور.
*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*عاجل| اشتباكات بين الأهالي والإخوان بالهرم 
*وقعت اشتباكات بين الأهالي وعناصر جماعة الإخوان بشارع منشية البكاري منطقة الهرم، وتبادل الطرفان
 إطلاق الأعيرة النارية والشماريخ، بعد أن ألقى الأهالي المياه على أنصار الإخوان من شرفات 
المنازل، ولم تحضر قوات الأمن حتى الآن.

*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

عميد  كليه  حقوق  القاهره  يصرح  بأن أمن  الجامعه  تمكن  من  القبض  علي  عديد  من  الطلاب  وبحوزتهم  خرطوش  وأقنعه  واقيه  من  الغاز  وحبوب  ترامادول وكشف  بأسماء  طلاب لتوزيع  الأموال  عليهم
ON  TV​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يغلق شارع جسر السويس أمام عبور السيارات للألف مسكن*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 14:21
أغلقت قوات الأمن المركزى شارع جسر السويس أمام عبور السيارات من أمام نادى الشمس باتجاه الألف مسكن بالقاهرة
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*يشهد الآن ميدان مكرم عبيد تعزيزات أمنية مشددة عقب عمليات كر وفر في الشوارع الجانبية بين عناصر تنظيم الإخوان وقوات الشرطة.
وأطلقت قوات الشرطة قنابل الغاز المسيّل للدموع لتفريق الإخوان في الشوارع الجانبية لشارع مكرم عبيد.*





*الجمعة ١٧ يناير ٢٠١٤    - ٠١:٥٩:٠٦ *​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*سادت حالة من الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن وعناصر تنظيم الإخوان بالحي الرابع في 6 أكتوبر. ألقى الإخوان المولوتوف على الشرطة ورشقوهم بالحجارة؛ وهو ما جعل القوات ترد بقنابل الغاز، وألقت القبض على أحد عناصر التنظيم.*
*
الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

مظاهرات  بالسويس  والأسكندريه للأخوان  الأرهابيه والأمن  يفرقهم  بقنابل  الغاز المسيل  للدموع

ON TV​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*عقوبات صارمة على النشر في قضية فساد حزب أردوغان بتركيا*

*الدستور
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*اللجوء السياسي لقيادات «الإرهابية» أحدث طرق محاربة الإرادة المصرية.. لندن تتصدر مشهد إيواء الإخوان.. *
*«الدولة القزم» قطر تمنح 564 قيادة حق اللجوء والجنسية.. *
*و«الغنوشي» يسير على خطى «تميم»
*​*
**فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*نصار يطالب بإقرار عودة الحرس الجامعى*
17 يناير 2014 14:32​

أكد نصار أنه تم الاتفاق مع اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية على استمرار تواجد قوات الأمن داخل الحرم الجامعى طوال أيام الامتحانات لتأمين اللجان وأعمال الكنترول وحماية أرواح الأساتذة والطلاب خلال الفترة المتبقية من امتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول.​
وأوضح نصار ان الاتفاق يأتى تنفيذا لقرار المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بتدخل قوات الشرطة فى حال وقوع أعمال عنف داخل الجامعات دون إذن، مضيفا أنه من المقرر تعميم التواجد الأمني على جميع الجامعات من أجل وقف تصعيد الأعمال التخريبية التى يرتكبها اتباع الجماعة الإرهابية.​ 
*الوفد*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*وزير المالية يرفع ضريبة الأطيان الزراعية 10 أمثال من أول يناير*

*اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*ترددت أنباء عن وفاة أحد عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية "طالب - 15 عاما" برصاص حي في منطقة البطن بالحي الرابع بمدينة 6 أكتوبر أمام مسجد الخلفاء الراشدين* 
كما أصيب آخر برصاص حي في الساق. وجاء ذلك خلال اشتباكات بين قوات الشرطة وأنصار الإرهابية لتفريق مسيرتهم التي انطلقت من مسجد الحصري واتجهت إلى مسجد عماد الراغب.

*فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مقتل شاب نتيجة اشتباكات جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية والأمن بالفيوم*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 15:14
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*دفعت جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بحوالى 600 من بلطجية وميليشياتها المسلحة، بالأسلحة النارية والخرطوش وقنابل المولوتوف والشماريخ وصواريخ البارشوت* 
بعد تجمعهم واحتشادهم عقب صلاة الجمعة فى محيط ساحة مسجد الشهيد حمزة بن عبدالمطلب الواقع بين مدينتى الصباح والإيمان بضواحى السويس على بعد حوالى 12 كيلومترا من ميدان الأربعين ووسط مدينة السويس, للقيام بأعمال العنف والشغب والإرهاب ضد المواطنين وإفساد فرحتهم بالدستور قبل إعلان نتيجته رسميًا.
*الوفد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*المهندسون الأخوان يطردون محافظ القاهرة ويمنعونه من الأدلاء بصوته .*

*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على عدد من أنصار الإرهابية بشارع عز الدين عمرو بالهرم وذلك بعد تفريق مسيرتهم التي قطعت الطريق بإشعال النيران  وتعطيل حركة السير.
فيتو*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*أكد شهود عيان من سكان مدينة الإيمان بمحافظة السويس أن شباب المدينة لقنوا عناصر جماعة الإخوان *
*درسًا قاسيًا، وضربوهم علقة ساخنة، وتمكنوا من نزع البارشوتات والعصي التي كانت بحوزة بعضهم *
*وضربوهم **بها، حتى فر عناصر الإخوان يطاردهم شباب المدينة، مرددين "سيسي سيسي".*​ 
*




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يفرق مسيرة الإخوان ويضبط 15بحوزتهم جنازير فى العاشر* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 15:23
فرقت أجهزة الأمن بفرع البحث الجنائى فى العاشر بالشرقية، منذ قليل، مسيرة لأعضاء جماعة 
الإخوان الإرهابية بعد وقوع اشتباكات بينهم وبين الأهالى فى المجاورة 6
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يضرمون النيران بالأشجار وإطارات السيارات بـمنطقة جسر السويس*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 16:24
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكرى : القبض على تكفيرى شديد الخطورة وتدمير 23 عشة بسيناء*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 16:17
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*"الصحة": حالة وفاة واحدة و5 مصابين فى تظاهرات اليوم*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 16:15
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الأمن المركزى يلاحق المتظاهرين بمحيط شوارع الألف مسكن*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 16:15
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يضرمون النيران بالأشجار وإطارات السيارات بـمنطقة جسر السويس*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 16:24
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*القبض على 10 من عناصر الإخوان بينهم فتاة فى اشتباكات الهرم*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 15:57
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مصدر أمنى بالقاهرة: القبض على 25 من عناصر الإخوان الإرهابية حتى الآن*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 16:26
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على 15 من عناصر الإخوان خلال فض مسيرتين بالمنيا*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 16:18
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*وكيل "القوى العاملة": ملثمون خطفونى وتركونى بصدر حيطان جنوب سيناء*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 14:04 




​

قال محمد عيسى، وكيل وزارة القوى العاملة والهجرة، الذى تم إخلاء سبيله أمس، من قبل الخاطفين لقيادات مديرية أمن السويس والجيش الثالث الميدانى، صباح اليوم، بعد علاجه بالمستشفى العسكرى بمقر القيادة، "إن ملثمين يتحدثون بشكل بدوى هم من قاموا بخطفهم، وأبلغوهم أنهم لن يتركوهم حتى يتم دفع فدية مالية".
وأضح أنهم معظم أيام خطفهم كانوا معصومى العين، ولم يشاهدوا وجوه الخاطفين، لأنهم كانوا ملثمين، موضحا أن الموت كان قريبا منهم فى أى لحظة، فى حال عدم دفع الفدية، وأشار إلى أنه لا يعلم قيمة الفدية التى تم دفعها للخاطفين.
وأوضح أنه كان خائف جدا بعد إخلاء سبيل 3 من زملائه فجر الأربعاء من دونه، موضحا أنهم فوجئوا بالخاطفين بنقله عصر أمس، الخميس فى سيارة، ثم قاموا بإنزاله بوسط سيناء بمنطقة صدر حيطان بجنوب سيناء وفروا بالسيارة، موضحا أنه تحرك كثيرا على قدمه، وقام بتسليم نفسه لأقرب دورية وأبلغهم أنه وكيل وزارة القوى العاملة المختطف منذ أسبوعين.
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*"الأمن العام" يضبط 57 قطعة سلاح وينفذ 2461 حكما قضائيا خلال 24 ساعة*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*ضبط ١٧ إخوانيا فى اشتباكات الفيوم بحوزتهم مولوتوف وقنابل بدائية الصنع*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 17:09
ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بالفيوم القبض على ١٧ من عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية فى الاشتباكات التى 
شهدتها مدينة الفيوم اليوم الجمعة، وسقط خلالها قتيل وأصيب ٣ آخرون.
وصرح مصدر أمنى أن المقبوض عليهم جميعهم من المشاركين فى مسيرة اليوم ومن بينهم متهم فى حرق دير 
الأنبا تواضروس بقرية دسيا وآخر متهم بحريق قسم شرطة خلال أحداث العنف فى ١٤ أغسطس 
الماضى بالتزامن مع فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*طوارئ بالدقهلية لارتفاع عدد مصابى أنفلونزا الطيور والخنازير إلى 16*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 17:12
صرح مصدر طبى بمستشفى الصدر بالمنصورة إلى ارتفاع الحالات المصابة فيروس H1N1 المعروف بأنفلونزا الطيور وH1N5 المعروفة بأنفلونزا الخنازير إلى 16 حالة بمستشفى الصدر وأن هناك احتمالا بارتفاع الأعداد إلى أكثر من ذلك.
وأشار المصدر إلى أن هناك تقصيرا كبيرا فى التوعية والتنبيه بالحالات وكيفية التعامل معها وطريقة العلاج وهو ما أضعف مواجهة المرض.
وحمل المصدر ما يسميه سياسة التعتيم على الإصابات وأعدادها المسئولية وهو ما يشير إلى احتمال وجود حالات أخرى مصابة بسبب الفيروس.
يذكر أن هناك حالة من الارتباك فى مديرية الصحة بالدقهلية بسبب ارتفاع الأعداد المصابة بالمرض وتحاول "الصحة" أن تتخذ إجراءات للسيطرة على المرض ولكن دون جدوى فتم إعلان حالة الطوارئ.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*وفاة شخصين فى اشتباكات الألف مسكن واستمرار تبادل إطلاق النار*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 17:18
وقعت منذ قليل، حالتا وفاة على إثر الاشتباكات التى اندلعت مع قوات الأمن المركزى، فى ميدان الألف مسكن
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مصدر أمنى يؤكد تفريق كافة مسيرات تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى بالقاهرة*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 16:40
أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية نجاح الأجهزة الأمنية فى تفريق كافة مسيرات تنظيم الإخوان
الإرهابى بالقاهرة عدا مسيرتين بالبساتين وعين شمس.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مجهولون يفجرون خط الغاز الممتد للأردن جنوب العريش*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 18:13
فجر مجهولون قبل قليل الخط الناقل للغاز إلى الأردن بمنطقة الريسان جنوب العريش.
وقال مصدر أمنى، إن مجهولين زرعوا عبوة ناسفة أسفل الخط وفجروها عن بعد واشتعلت النيران فى المنطقة، فيما أسرع الفنيون بشركة الغاز إلى وقف الضخ به.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*ابتكار عدسات لاصقة حديثة لرصد مستويات السكر فى الدم* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 18:05
أكدت شركة جوجل، أمس الخميس، أنها تبتكر طريقة جديدة لمرضى السكرى لرصد مستويات السكر 
فى الدم من خلال ارتداء عدسات لاصقة مجهزة بشرائح صغيرة وهوائية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

ثقه الجمعيه  العموميه للمهندسين المصريين 
علي وشك  أن  تسحب  من  الأخوان  الأرهابين​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*تم  الآن  أعلان  سحب  الثقه  من  مجلس  نقابه  المهندسين الأخواني *
*عدد  الأصوات  الصحيحه  15773*
*عدد  الموافقين  علي  سحب  الثقه 8887*
*عدد  غير  الموافقين  علي  سحب  الثقه  6886*

*وتطهرت  النقابه  الجليله  من  الهمجيين  الغير  شرفاء*
*يحيا  مهندسي  مصر  المحترمين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية : القبض على 123 متهماً خلال اشتباكات اليوم*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 19:35
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*نقيب الصيادين : القبض على 15صيادا مصريا بميناء زوارة الليبى*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 19:25
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مقتل إرهابيين وتدمير سياراتهم فى اشتباك مع قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 19:20
أحبطت قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء محاولة مسلحين الاشتباك مع القوات أثناء حملة مداهمات جنوب قرية 
الجورة بمركز الشيخ زويد، وتمكنت من قتل عدد منهم وتدمير سيارات كانت تقلهم
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2014)

*انفجرت، منذ قليل، قنبلة يدوية في يد أحد عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بمنطقة حلوان عندما حاول إلقاء القنبلة على قوات الأمن المتمركزة أمام مسجد نور اليقين بحدائق حلوان.*

*وحاول أحد عناصر الإرهابية إلقاء قنبلة على قوات الأمن، فضربه أحد ضباط الشرطة بطلق ناري في ساقه اليسرى، مما أدى إلى اختلال توازنه مما تسبب في انفجار القنبلة بيده.*



*




* 
*



* 
*



* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2014)

*فضائح العائلة المالكة بقطر تتواصل.. القبض على الشيخة "سلوى بن جاسم"  تمارس الجنس مع 7 بلندن.. قطر تساوم "فايننشيال تايمز" بـ50 مليون إسترليني  لدفن الفضيحة.. الأميرة تنقل نشاطها المشين إلى باريس
* *
 شاهد الصور والتفاصيل :
* *http://www.vetogate.com/814822*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*العناية الإلهية تنقذ مصطفى بكرى من الموت على يد الإخوان فى 6 أكتوبر* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 20:49
وأكد بكرى فى تصريحات خاصة *لـ"اليوم السابع*"، أنه كان فى زيارة مريض من أقربائه بمستشفى الزهور بمدينة ٦ أكتوبر مساء اليوم الجمعة، وأثناء مغادرة المستشفى فوجئ بمجموعة الإخوان الذى يقترب عددهم من ٥٠ شخصا، يحاولون التعدى عليه داخل سيارته، مضيفا "عندما لمحونى قالوا (مصطفى بكرى أهوه) وانقضوا على السيارة، ولولا مهارة السائق الذى هرب بأعجوبة لكان حدث ما لا يحمد عقباه".​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مصدر: ضبط فلسطينيين وقطريين شاركوا بتظاهرات جسر السويس*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 21:01
أكد مصدر أمنى، أن قوات الامن ألقت القبض، اليوم الجمعة، خلال الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين قوات الأمن وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بمنطقة الألف مسكن وجسر السويس، على فلسطينيين كانوا يشاركون بالتظاهرات، وقطريين بحوزتهما جوازات سفر لعدد من الفلسطينيين
*"اليوم السابع*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*آن باترسون تجدد دعم الإدارة الأمريكية لمصر فى تطبيق خارطة الطريق*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 19:57
أكدت آن باترسون مساعد وزير الخارجية الأمريكية لشئون الشرق الأدنى، أن الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما
ووزير خارجيته جون كيرى يعتزمان مواصلة دعمهما طويل الأمد للشعب المصرى
*"اليوم السابع*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*"الحياة" : ضبط 35 جواز سفر فلسطينياً بحوزة قطريين فى شقة بجسر السويس*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 19:06
أفادت قناة الحياة فى خبر عاجل لها، أنه تم ضبط قطريين داخل شقة بجسر 
السويس بحوزتهم 35 جواز سفر فلسطينيا
*"اليوم السابع*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الصحة: حالتا وفاة و10 مصابين باشتباكات الإخوان اليوم*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 18:53
*"اليوم السابع*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مقتل إرهابيين وتدمير سياراتهم فى اشتباك مع قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 19:20
أحبطت قوات الأمن بشمال سيناء محاولة مسلحين الاشتباك مع القوات أثناء حملة مداهمات جنوب قرية 
الجورة بمركز الشيخ زويد، وتمكنت من قتل عدد منهم وتدمير سيارات كانت تقلهم
*"اليوم السابع*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*الصحة : ارتفاع حصيلة اشتباكات اليوم الى 3 وفيات و 13 مصاب*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 22:21
*"اليوم السابع*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*وزير إسرائيلى : من الضرورى التخلص من الفلسطينيين* 
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 22:55
دعا وزير المالية الإسرائيلى يائير لابيد اليوم، الجمعة، إلى ضرورة التخلص 
من الفلسطينيين نظرا لما يمثلونه من تهديد لإسرائيل، على حد زعمه.
*"اليوم السابع*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكرى :  متفجرات ببورسعيد استخدمت بحادث مبنى التجارة العالمى*
الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 23:00

قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على، المتحدث العسكرى، إن عناصر من الجيش الثانى الميدانى تمكنت من ضبط مخزن للمتفجرات بأحد المنازل التى تبعد عن قرية "أم خلف" بـ"10 كيلومترات جنوب بورسعيد 19 برميلا و4 جراكن من مادة ["ANFO" Ammonium Nitrate/Fuel Oil] شديدة الانفجار والمستخدمة فى تصنيع العبوات الناسفة.
وأوضح "على"، فى بيان له، أنه تم ضبط 4 كراتين من أكياس البلى، المستخدم فى تصنيع العبوات الناسفة، و8 قنابل طراز"F-1" مجهزة للتفجير و14 عبوة دافعة للقاذف الصاروخى RPG و26 مفجرا طرقى، إلى جانب دوائر نسف كهربائية مجهزة، وعبوة بلاستيكية مجهزة لتفجير السيارات، و2 جهاز تنشين خاص بمدافع الهاون 120 مم.
وأضاف على أنه تم ضبط 3 شكائر بن و½ شكارة نترات، تستخدم لزيادة فاعلية التفجير، وتنتج مواد سامة تؤدى إلى الوفاة عند الاستنشاق.
وذكر على فى ختام بيانه أن مادة الـ"ANFO" شديدة الانفجار قد سبق استخدامها فى تفجيرات مدينة أوكلاهوما سيتى بالولايات المتحدة عام 1995، والمحاولة الأولى لتفجير مركز التجارة العالمى بمدينة نيويورك عام 1993، كما أنها تستخدم بتوسع فى تفجيرات العراق خلال الأعوام الماضية.
*"اليوم السابع*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

*مصرع طفل بطلق نارى فى اشتباكات عنيفة بين الإخوان وأهالى بـ6 أكتوبر*

الجمعة، 17 يناير 2014 - 21:33
*"اليوم السابع*"​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*145 ألف طالب بالإعدادية يؤدون امتحانى الجبر والكمبيوتر بالقاهرة اليوم*

يؤدى 144 ألفاً و945 طالباً بالشهادة الإعدادية امتحانى الجبر والإحصاء والكمبيوتر والتكنولوجيا فى 
ثانى أيام امتحانات الإعدادية اليوم ٍ السبت، بعد أن توقفت لمدة أسبوع .
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*قال اللواء رفعت عبد الحميد، أستاذ العلوم الجنائية، والخبير الأمنى، أن المتفجرات التى ضبطتها عناصر الجيش الثانى الميدانى، جنوب بورسعيد، تشير بأصابع الاتهام لتنظيم القاعدة والجماعة الإرهابية الحمساوية، بالتنسيق مع القيادات الإخوانية.

وأضاف أستاذ العلوم الجنائية، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، اليوم الجمعة، أن التنسيق متبع فى مثل هذه الحالات، وأنهم جميعاً يتخذون من السجون غرف عمليات لتنفيذ المخططات الإرهابية المؤسفة، لافتاً إلى أن تلك العبوات تتشابه أيضاً مع ما استخدمت سابقاً فى حادث تفجير كنيسة القديسين*.​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*نتائج الاستفتاء.. 38.6% شاركوا و98.1% "نعم" 1.9% "لا"*​ 

*عدد المشاركين فى عملية الاستفتاء 20 مليوناً و613 ألف ناخب، من بين 53 مليوناً و423 ألفاً و485 يحق لهم التصويت فى الداخل والخارج، بنسبة مشاركة 38.6%.*​ 
*نسبة التصويت بـ"نعم" بلغت "98.1%"، فيما بلغت "لا" 1.9% وهى نفس نتيجة المصريين بالخارج.*​ 
*وقال مصدر قضائي إن المشاركين فى الاستفتاء من الوافدين فى المحافظات بلغ نحو 424 ألف ناخب، صوت منهم بـ"نعم" ما نسبته 99%، بينما بلغت نسبة من صوت بـ"لا" 1%.*​ 
*"اليوم السابع"*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*سيف اليزل : المتفجرات كانت بمنزل شخص يدعى "راضى أمين" أصيب أثناء ضبطه*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 00:41
كشف اللواء سامح سيف اليزل الخبير الأمنى، أن المواد المتفجرة التى ضبطتها قوات الأمن فى بورسعيد،
أمس الجمعة، تم ضبطها فى منزل شخص يدعى راضى عبد اللطيف
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> *نتائج الاستفتاء.. 38.6% شاركوا و98.1% "نعم" 1.9% "لا"*​


ألف  مبرووك عليكي  يامصر

Shame  on  you  Tantawy & Anan. You  proved  that  you  were  Either  
severly  fanatic  or  badly  coward.  You  deserve  to  be  dismissed  out  of  Egypt​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*دراسة : الممثل الكوميدى مختل عقليًا*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 05:08
فى دراسة مثيرة جدًا بجامعة أوكسفورد، اكتشف الباحثون أن الكوميديانات 
يمتلكون أنواعا من الشخصيات ترتبط بالاضطرابات العقلية.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*قال الشيخ أسامة القوصى، الداعية السلفى، إن نشر فيديو للشيخ محمد حسان فى هذا التوقيت، ليقول إن الإخوان أصروا على عدم المصالحة قبل فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة هو كلام متأخر، موجهاً اللوم لشيوخ الدعوة السلفية فى عدم مطالبة أنصارهم بترك ميدانى رابعة العدوية والنهضة قبل فض الاعتصامين.

وأضاف القوصى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن شيوخ الدعوة السلفية يتحملون وزر ما حدث فى فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة، ويشتركون مع الإخوان وحلفائهم فيما حدث، مشيراً إلى أن الفكر المتطرف هو ما يؤدى إلى الإرهاب، موضحاً أن شيوخ السلفية هم من ساعدوا مرسى خلال حكمه للبلاد.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*"الصحة" : 4  وفيات و15 مصابا الحصيلة النهائية لاشتباكات الإخوان أمس*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 09:51
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*مدير أمن الجيزة يتابع توزيع قواته داخل حرم جامعة القاهرة*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 10:28
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*صور لمواد شديدة الانفجار ضبطها الجيش ببورسعيد*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 11:17


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*"البيئة": فحص كل 3 شهور لمياه النيل لرصد أى تلوث* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 11:46
أكد المهندس سيد مصطفى مشرف الإدارة العامة للمعمل المركزى لجهاز شئون البيئة، أنه يتم
أخذ عينات كل 3 أشهر لفحص نوعية مياه نهر النيل.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*التليفونات يرفض التعاقد مع أسامة حسنى وحسام أسامة* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 11:00
رفض مسئولو نادى تليفونات بنى سويف، فكرة التعاقد مع الثنائى أسامة حسنى مهاجم الأهلى، ومصر المقاصة
السابقين، وحسام أسامة مهاجم الزمالك السابق، بسبب المقابل المادى الذى سيحصل عليه كلا 
اللاعبين، بسبب سياسة التقشف التى تتبعها إدارة التليفونات
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*فتح الله وسعيد يضعان شروطهما للتجديد للأبيض ويلوحان بالرحيل*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 08:12
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*الإنتاج الحربى يواجه الداخلية فى لقاء الجريحين*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*إنبى يسعى لتصحيح المسار أمام الجونة*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 05:45
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*المقاولون يستضيف غزل المحلة بالجبل الأخضر*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 05:44
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*التليفزيون السعودى يطلب إذاعة الدورى المصرى أرضيًا*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 10:51
طلب مسئولو التليفزيون السعودى، من اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون المصرى، الحصول على حقوق 
بث مباريات الدورى لهذا الموسم أرضيًا
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*أفاد* *الدكتور عمر هيكل، أستاذ الكبد والجهاز الهضمى، أن الأشعة المقطعية ثلاثية الأبعاد باستخدام الصبغة أدق، وتعتبر المرجعية الطبية لتشخيص الأورام السرطانية للكبد، وأصبحنا نعتمد على هذه الطريقة لتشخيص مرضى سرطان الكبد.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*تلقى مكتب حرس حدود الجيش الثالث بالسويس، معلومة تفيد باستعداد تجار مخدرات بتهريب كمية كبيرة من نبات البانجو عن طريق مركب صيد بمنطقة الخليج بطريق السويس جنوب سيناء.
 تم إخطار قوات حرس الحدود المتمركزة بطول خليج السويس، حيث اشتبهت بمركب صيد بالقرب من الشاطئ بمنطقة رأس سدر على متنها أجولة معدة للتهريب، حيث تمت مداهمت المركب وضبطها وعثر بداخلها على قرابة 50 "جوال" بداخلها نبات البانجو يزن 2.5 طن .*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*بالصور.. ظهور حوت القرش بطول 8 أمتار على شواطئ الجفتون بالغردقة*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 12:18





رصد باحثو محميات البيئة بالبحر الأحمر، بالغردقة، ظهور سمكة لأنثى القرش الحوت "الويل شارك" بالقرب من أحد شواطئ جزيرة الجفتون.
حيث إنه عند قيام باحثى محميات البحر الأحمر، بعمل دوريات ومراقبة لشواطئ البحر الأحمر، للاطمئنان على الحياة البحرية، وبالقرب من المناطق المحيطة بجزيرة الجفتون، رصدت الدوريات تواجد إحدى الأسماك الضخمة بالقرب من محمية الجفتون بالغردقة، وتبين أن هذه السمكة من نوع القرش الحوت المنقط الجلد والضخم المهدد بالانقراض والمحظور صيده، والذى يطلق عليه الصيادون بـ"بهلول".
وأكد الدكتور ياسر سعيد، مدير محميات البحر الأحمر، أن هذا النوع من الحوت القرش يبلغ طوله ما بين 7 إلى 8 أمتار، ويتغذى هذا الكائن على الهائمات الحيوانية بفتح فمه للحصول على كمية كبيرة من المياه، ليقوم بتصفيتها من خلال عملية (فلترة) للحصول على غذائه منها.
كما أكد الباحث البيئى أحمد غلاب، أن تلك الأنواع من الأسماك مسالم للإنسان، وأنه أثناء رصده على شواطئ الجفتون تصادف تواجد العشرات من السائحين الأجانب الذين يقومون برحلات غطس بالقرب من منطقة تواجد القرش الحوت لالتقاط صور له.












*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*نيويورك تايمز: "تويتر" تغلق الحسابات الخاصة بالجناح العسكرى لـ"حماس"*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 12:37
ذكرت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز، أن القائمين على موقع الشبكة الاجتماعية "تويتر" قاموا بإغلاق عدد من الحسابات الخاصة بالجناح العسكرى لحركة حماس.
وأشارت الصحيفة، فى تقرير لمراسلها روبرت ماكرى، على مدونة ذا ليد، إلى أن التحرك أثار غضب الحركة الإسلامية المسيطرة على قطاع غزة منذ الانتخابات التشريعية فى 2007، بينما لقى ترحيب الجيش الإسرائيلى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*اكتشاف إصابة بـ"أنفلونزا الطيور"بـ"باطنة المنصورة"ورفض نقله للحميات*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 11:54
تشهد مستشفى الباطنة بجامعة المنصورة حالة من الطوارئ القصوى، بعد اكتشاف حالة مرضية بقسم الكبد يدعى "أ . أ" 65 سنة، مصابا بفيروس أنفلونزا الطيور، ورفض إدارة المستشفى نقله لمستشفى الحميات، مما تسبب فى حالة من الاستياء لدى العاملين بالمستشفى والتخوف من انتقال العدوى للعاملين أو المرضى المتواجدين.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*مقتل 4 مسلحين فى داغستان فى عملية أمنية خاصة* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 11:53
أعلنت اللجنة الوطنية الروسية لمكافحة الإرهاب أن الأجهزة المختصة نفذت عملية أمنية خاصة فى بلدة "سيميندير"
فى داغستان، ما أسفر عن تصفية أربعة من عناصر المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة الناشطة فى شمال القوقاز الروسى.
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*الردة والخميرة الحل الأمثل لتفتيح البشرة*
*تقول فدوى عادل، خبيرة التجميل والعناية بالبشرة: *
*تعتبر الردة والخميرة من أكثر المواد الطبيعية التى تعمل على تنظيف وتفتيح البشرة بشكل كبير، والتى تعمل فى نفس الوقت على إعادة تنشيط الدورة الدموية.*
*و يمكننا استخدام هذه العناصر فى وصفة واحدة حتى نستفد منهما على قدر الإمكان، فأولا يمكننا وضع كمية من الردة على كمية مساوية لها من الخميرة، ونقلبها جيدا، ثم نضيف لهما قليلا من الزبادى، حتى نحصل على قوام متجانس، ثم نضع الناتج على الوجه، ونتركه لمدة 20 دقيقة، وسنلاحظ النتيجة بمجرد غسل الوجه، ويمكننا تكرار هذه الخطوات مرة أسبوعيا.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*حكم إعدام يستغرق 24 دقيقة بأمريكا لتأخر مفعول الحقنة القاتلة*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 04:58
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*كمال الهلباوى : لا مصالحة مع الإخوان إلا بعد تنفيذ العدالة الانتقالية*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*وزير التعليم العالى : الفصل الدراسى الثانى سيشهد ترتيبات أمنية مشددة*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 13:17
*" اليوم السابع "*

*بعد  إيه ياحسام !!!*
* روح  بيتكم  أحسن  وخد  الببلاوي  معاك ..*
*الرومانسيه  ماتنفعش  تدير  حي  من  أحياء  القاهره*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*البابا يترأس قداس الغطاس بالإسكندرية ويتلقى تهانى المسئولين*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 13:39







يترأس البابا تواضروس الثانى، قداس ليلة عيد الغطاس بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالإسكندرية مساء اليوم السبت، حيث يتوجه من استراحته بكينج مريوط إلى الكاتدرائية لصلاة القداس.
وقال مصدر كنسى* لـ"اليوم السابع"،* إنه من المقرر أن يتلقى البابا تهانى المسئولين من رجال الدولة والشخصيات العامة فى الإسكندرية صباح غد الأحد، كما يلتقى البابا خلال تواجده بالإسكندرية مع كهنة مجمع الإسكندرية لبحث الخدمة.
وأوضح المصدر، أن قواتًا أمنية إضافية انتشرت بمحيط الكاتدرائية بالإسكندرية بشكل مكثف استعدادا لاستقبال البابا تواضروس، ومن المقرر أن يزور البابا والدته بكينج مريوط، نظرا لوعكتها الصحية، التى مرت بها مؤخرا.
*يذكر، أن عيد الغطاس هو احتفال دينى مسيحى بذكرى تعميد المسيح فى نهر الأردن، ويقام يوم 19 يناير من كل عام، الموافق 11 طوبة، وفق التقويم القبطى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*الأمن الإدارى بـ"الأزهر" يمشط الجامعة للبحث عن عناصر الشغب*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 14:24
تفقدت مجموعة من أفراد الأمن الإدارى، اليوم السبت، حرم جامعة الأزهر 
للبحث عن أى عناصر من خارج الجامعة
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*وصول 13صيادا مصريا عقب الإفراج عنهم لمقر السفارة بطرابلس*
*السبت،* 18 يناير 2014 - 14:43
وصل مقر السفارة المصرية فى طرابلس اليوم، السبت، 13 من الصيادين المصريين الذين تم 
إلقاء القبض عليهم عند ميناء وزارة الليبى بالأمس
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*مصدر عسكرى :  التحفظ على المتهم بحيازة المواد المتفجرة فى القنطرة غرب*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 15:10
قوات الجيش الثانى الميدانى تحفظت على صاحب المنزل الذى تم ضبط معمل لتصنيع المتفجرات بمنزله جنوب 
قرية أم خلف، التى تبعد عن مدينة القنطرة غرب بـ10 كيلومترات .
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*وزير الرياضة يحل مجلس النادى الأهلى ويعين عادل هيكل رئيسا مؤقتا*
*" اليوم السابع "*


*جريء ... جريء .. جريء  يا أدهم .. قصدي  يا أبو  زيد*
*وراجل نظيف  فعلا .. *
*ناس  حراميه  .. هاتعمل  دوشه  كمان !!*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*عادل هيكل بعد تكليفه برئاسة "الأهلى" :  لنتكاتف حتى انتخاب مجلس جديد*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 15:37


 

قال عادل هيكل، رئيس مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى المعين: "رئاسة الأهلى شرف كبير لى ولمجلسى خاصة فى هذه المرحلة التى يجب أن نتكاتف فيها جميعا من أجل مصلحة نادينا العريق وحتى يتم إجراء الانتخابات واختيار المجلس المنتخب الجديد بإرادة الجمعية العمومية".
كان طاهر أبو زيد وزير الدولة لشئون الرياضة، قد أصدر قرارا بوقف المد الوزارى لمجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى، *وتحويل المجلس إلى نيابة الأموال العامة للتحقيق فيما هو منسوب إليه من مخالفات مالية بناء على طلب الشئون القانونية بالوزارة،* ويبلغ عدد المخالفات 16 مخالفة تتراوح ما بين الجنحة والجناية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*نقل والدة البابا تواضروس للعناية المركزة وتوقعات بزيارتها بشكل* *مفاجئ*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 15:18
*



*


*قال مصدر كنسى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنه تم نقل والدة البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إلى العناية المركزة بمستشفى كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، وذلك بعد تدهور حالتها الصحية بشكل كبير، وضعف آداء وظائف القلب.
وأضاف المصدر أن البابا تواضروس لم يعلن رسميا عن موعد محدد لزيارة والدته، خاصة فى ظل الأوضاع الأمنية الراهنة، مشيرا إلى أنه قد يقوم بزيارة خاطفة مفاجئة.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*الكسب غير المشروع يأمر بالكشف عن أموال وزراء ومحافظى "مرسى"*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 15:44
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*منى الحسينى : الأهلى لا يرتبط بأشخاص.. وعلى أبوزيد إظهار مستنداته*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 15:58




 
أكدت الإعلامية منى الحسينى، عضو مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى السابق، أن قرار طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة، بإنهاء مد فترة عمل مجلس إدارة الأهلى الحالى برئاسة حسن حمدى، وتعيين عادل هيكل رئيسًا، جاء بالتأكيد بعد دراسة متأنية من وزير الرياضة، الذى يعد أحد أبناء الأهلى.
وقالت الحسينى، إنها تتوقع أن* أبو زيد اتخذ القرار بسندات قانونية، وأدلة مادية، ولا يمكن أن يقع أبو زيد فى فخ اتخاذ قرار مثل هذا دون وجود أدلة،* والأهم من ذلك أن يقوم طاهر أبو زيد بالتعامل مع الموقف بشفافية، وإظهار الأدلة والمستندات والأمور التى ارتكز عليها فى اتخاذ القرار، لأن الدولة تعيش الآن فى حالة من الشفافية الوطنية التى تعمل لمصلحة مصر كلها.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*وزير البحث العلمى : إنتاج دواء مصرى لفيروس "سى" خلال 3 سنوات*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 15:16
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*مواطنون يتوافدون على ميدان التحرير للاحتفال بنتائج الاستفتاء*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 16:08
يشهد ميدان التحرير الآن توافد عدد من المواطنين المؤيدين لخارطة الطريق، 
والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*وفد من مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكى يصل القاهرة*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 16:48
وصل مطار القاهرة الدولى منذ قليل وفد من مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكى فى زيارة للقاهرة تستغرق يومين
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*حسام عيسى يزور نجل جابر نصار المصاب بـ"قصر العينى الفرنساوى"* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 16:50
حضر الدكتور حسام عيسى، وزير التعليم العالى، نائب رئيس الوزراء، لمستشفى قصر العينى
الفرنساوى للاطمئنان على حالة نجل الدكتور جابر نصار
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*حمدى : حل المجلس يستهدف تخريب الأهلى وسنُصعّد الأزمة للفيفا*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 17:47
وصف حسن حمدى رئيس النادى الأهلى، قرار طاهر أبوزيد وزير الرياضة بحل مجلس إدارة النادى، وتعيين لجنة مؤقتة لإدارة شئون النادى، بغير المدروس، سيتسبب فى إثارة "بلبلة" وأزمة كبرى داخل الشارع الرياضى.
ووفقاً لتصريحات حمدى، مع أعضاء مجلس الأهلى عقب صدور القرار، فإن رئيس النادى قال، إن قرار الحل يُعد تخريبًا للنادى، وتم إصداره فى توقيت غير مناسب تماماً، خاصة أن البلاد تستعد للاحتفال بنتائج الاستفتاء على الدستور.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*أسرة السيد حمدى تؤكد اختطاف نجل لاعب الأهلى* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 17:52
علم *"اليوم السابع"،* أن كريم نجل السيد حمدى لاعب النادى الأهلى، البالغ من العمر خمس سنوات ونصف، 
تم اختطافه مساء أمس الجمعة، أثناء لعبه خارج المنزل.
واكتشفت والدته نسمة، اختفاء كريم، وعلى الفور بدأوا فى البحث عن الطفل، لكن دون جدوى، 
واستمر البحث بأرجاء البلدة، والقرى المجاورة، لكن دون فائدة.
يذكر أن كريم نجل السيد حمدى، من زوجته الأولى، وتدعى نسمة، ومقيمة مع أسرته
بقرية أبو جندير بمركز إطسا بمحافظة الفيوم.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*عادل هيكل يجتمع بأبوزيد لمتابعة إجراءات تسليم النادى الأهلى* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 18:00
يجتمع عادل هيكل رئيس اللجنة المؤقتة للنادى الأهلى بوزير الرياضة طاهر أبو زيد بمقر الأخير بالوزارة لمتابعة إجراءات تسليم النادى للجنة المؤقتة.
ويتابع الثنائى خلال الاجتماع رد فعل مجلس إدارة الأهلى السابق برئاسة حسن حمدى من قرار وزير الرياضة بحل المجلس وإحالة أعضائه لنيابة الأموال العامة للتحقيق فى المخالفات التى رصدتها اللجنة القانونية للوزارة.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*عمال الأهلى يحتفلون بحل مجلس حسن حمدى* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 17:30
احتفل عمال وموظفو النادى الأهلى بفرع مدينة نصر بقرار طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة، بحل مجلس إدارة القلعة الحمراء برئاسة حسن حمدى، وتعيين لجنة مؤقتة بقيادة عادل هيكل حارس الأهلى الأسبق.
شهدت الوقفة الاحتجاجية التى نظمها العشرات من العمال والموظفين عصر اليوم بفرع مدينة نصر احتفالات كبيرة بقرار حل مجلس حمدى، الذى تجاهل مطالبهم بالحصول على مستحقاتهم المتأخرة البالغة 5 شهورحتى الآن، وإقرار نسبة 10% العلاوة على المرتب، وإعادة هيكلة الأجور من جديد.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*العليا للانتخابات: 38.6% نسبة المشاركة فى الاستفتاء* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 18:16 






نبيل صليب 
أعلن المستشار نبيل صليب رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أن عدد المشاركين فى الاستفتاء 20.5 مليون ناخب ، 38.60% نسبة المشاركة
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*اعلن المستشار نبيل صليب رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات رسميا نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور الذى تم اجراءه على مدار يومى 14 و15 يناير والتى كان بيانها كالتالى :

اجمالى عدد الناخبين : 53 مليوناً و423 ألفاً و485
عدد القضاة المشرفين على الاستفتاء : 13.616
عدد الاداريين المساعدين للجنة : 116 .918
عدد اللجان العامة :352 لجنة عامة
عدد اللجان الفرعية : 30 الف 317 لجنة فرعية
عدد من صوتو فى اللجان الوافدين :424 الف و383 وافد
عدد المشاركين فى الاستفتاء : 20 مليون و6
نسبة المشاركة : 38.6%
*
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*العليا للانتخابات: 389 19.985 صوتوا على الاستفتاء بـ"نعم"*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 18:31

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكرى :  مقتل 3 تكفيريين والقبض على 3 آخرين بشمال سيناء*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 18:36 
قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى، إن عناصر إنفاذ القانون بقطاع تأمين شمال سيناء قامت صباح اليوم السبت، بمداهمة مناطق [ قرية المهدية -أبو طويلة - الطريق الدائرى] بمدن "رفح - الشيخ زويد – العريش"، وتمكنت من قتل 3 من العناصر التكفيرية، أثناء قيامهم بتبادل إطلاق النيران مع قوة المداهمة، وهم يستقلون سيارة بدون لوحات معدنية، وأثناء محاولة احدهم الفرار من السيارة قامت القوات باستهدافه وعثر معه على بندقية آلية، و(15) طلقة 7,62 * 39، وفلاش ميمورى يحتوى على فيديوهات لعناصر تكفيرية.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*قرر مجلس إدارة الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى، تقديم شكوى للمستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية، وأيضًا شكوى للدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء ضد طاهر أبو زيد وزير الدولة لشئون الرياضة بعد قراره بحل المجلس الأحمر.
جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع مجلس الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى بحضور خالد مرتجى وخالد الدرندلى والمستشار محمود فهمى وأسامة قنديل*
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*نبيل صليب :  نسبة المشاركة فى الاستفتاء لم تحدث فى تاريخ مصر*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 18:29
أشاد المستشار نبيل صليب، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، بإقبال المصريين على استفتاء الدستور، 
ووصف نسبة المشاركة به بأنها "لم تحدث فى تاريخ مصر من قبل".
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*الحكومة : وقف حل مجلس الأهلى متوافق مع صلاحيات الببلاوى بالدستور الجديد* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 20:38
أكد السفير هانى صلاح، المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء، أن رئيس المجلس أوقف قرار
حل مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*وكالة معا : الجيش المصرى قتل قائد الجناح العسكرى لأنصار بيت المقدس* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 20:28
كشفت وكالة "معا" الفلسطينية، النقاب عن أن أحد القتلى الثلاثة الذين لقوا حتفهم اليوم على أيدى قوات الجيش 
المصرى اليوم، هو أحمد أحميدان قائد الجناح العسكرى بتنظيم أنصار بيت المقدس بسيناء.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*مصطفى يونس يطالب وزير الرياضة بتقديم استقالته* 
*السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 20:40*
طالب مصطفى يونس، وزير الرياضة طاهر أبو زيد بتقديم استقالته فوراً حال عدم تنفيذ قراره الصادر اليوم السبت، بحل مجلس إدارة الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى، والذى أوقفه رئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور حازم الببلاوى لحين دراسته من حيث الملاءمة القانونية، موضحاً أن مجلس النادى الأهلى معين ومدته انتهت منذ يوليو من العام الماضى، والوزير هو من مد له ومن حقه أن يمد له أو يوقفه.
وأضاف يونس، خلال اتصال هاتفى ببرنامج 90 دقيقة، أن وزير الرياضة هو المسئول عن ذلك فى المقام الأول، *وأن قرار إيقافه صحيح 100%، لافتاً إلى أن مجلس إدارة الأهلى محول جنائياً لنيابة الأموال العامة،* وتابع قائلاً 
"حسن حمدى أقوى من مبارك ومرسى وأى شخص فى مصر ولا يحاسب على قضايا الفساد المتورط فيها ومجلسه غير قانونى".
*"اليوم السابع"*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*مسئول بوزارة الرياضة : طاهر أبو زيد ينوى التقدم باستقالته لـ"الببلاوى"* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:13





كشف مسئول بوزارة الرياضة، رفض ذكر اسمه، عن أن طاهر أبو زيد، وزير الرياضة، ينوى تقديم استقالته من الوزارة خلال الساعات المقبلة اعتراضًا على قرار الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء بإيقاف قرار حل مجلس إدارة الأحمر. 
وقال المسئول القريب من دوائر صنع القرار فى الوزارة، إن باسل عادل مساعد الوزير أيضًا يتفق مع أبو زيد فى أن يتقدم هو الآخر من منصبه تضامنا معه قرار أبو زيد.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*"الببلاوى": ﻻ صحة لضم وزارة الرياضة للشباب والتعاون للتخطيط* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:17
قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء انه لاصحة لما يتردد حول ضم وزارة الرياضة لوزارة الشباب
ووزارة التعاون الدولى لوزارة التخطيط
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*الحكومة: المستشار القانونى يدرس قرار وزير الرياضة بشأن مجلس الأهلى*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:10
قال السفير هانى صلاح المتحدث الرسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء فى تصريحات *لـ"اليوم السابع"*، إن قرار الدكتور حازم 
الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء بإيقاف العمل بقرار وزير الرياضة الخاص بمجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى الرياضى،
يأتى لدراسته وأن المستشار القانونى لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء يدرس حاليا القرار من الناحية القانونية.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*مصدر بـ"الرياضة" : اتصالات من "الوزراء" لأبو زيد لتوضيح موقف الأهلى*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:27
أكد مصدر مسئول، بوزارة الرياضة، أن طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة، الذى ينوى التقدم باستقالته، تلقى اتصالات من مسئولى مجلس الوزراء يؤكدون له ان إيقاف قرار حل مجلس إدارة الأهلى ليس نهائيًا *ولكن ستتم دراسة القرار من الناحية القانونية وحال وجود إدانة للمجلس سوف يتم تفعيل القرار رسميًا.*
وأضاف أن هذه الاتصالات جاءت لإثناء أبو زيد عن قراره بتقديم استقالته من الوزارة صباح غدٍ للحفاظ على هيكل الحكومة التى لم يتبق لها الكثير فى إدارة شئون البلاد.

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*حازم إمام: الببلاوى تدخل لعدم حل مجلس الأهلى.. والزمالك بياخد على دماغه* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:54






يرى حازم إمام، نجم الزمالك، وعضو مجلس الإدارة السابق، أن تدخل رئيس الوزراء حازم الببلاوى لمنع قرار وزير الرياضة طاهر أبوزيد بحل مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى، يظهر مدى المهانة التى يتعامل بها الجميع مع الزمالك حتى أبنائه، على العكس من الأهلى الذى تثبت الأيام مدى قوته داخليًا وخارجيًا. 
وتساءل أمام فى تصريح خاص* لـ"اليوم السابع"* ما أحساس المسئولين والجماهير فى الزمالك بعد تدخل رئيس الوزراء فى منع حل مجلس النادى الأهلى، فى الوقت الذى يتعامل فيه الزمالك معاملة غير مقبولة، قائلاً بالحرف "الزمالك دايمًا بياخد على دماغه".
وأضاف النجم الموهوب: "حقيقة أشعر بالإحراج والكسوف من تناقض المواقف بين الأهلى والزمالك، خاصة أن البعض داخل الزمالك أظهر الفرحة عند حل مجلس ممدوح عباس من أجل مصلحتهم الخاصة دون النظر للمصلحة العامة، والغريب أن من كانوا يتغنون بالقدرة على الإصلاح وإنقاذ الزمالك من الضياع لم يظهر لهم أى حسنات".
واختتم حازم إمام، بالقول: "لم أشعر بالضيق عند رحيل مجلس الزمالك السابق الذى كنت عضوًا به، وكل ضيقى الآن أننا قد أيه قليلين".​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*مجلس الأهلى لـ"الببلاوى": نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:40
وجه مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى، الشكر إلى الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء، بعد القرار الذى اتخذه الأخير بتجميد قرار طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة "المستقيل" بحل مجلس النادى الأحمر.
واعتبر مجلس الأهلى، أن قرار الببلاوى يعد انتصارًا للقانون وللدستور المصرى، وذلك بداعٍ أن قرار أبو زيد غير مدروس وانفعالى ولا يراعى الظروف التى تمر بها البلاد.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*إصابة مجندين ومدنى برصاص مجهولين فى شمال سيناء*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:37
قال مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء، إن مجندا أصيب أثناء تبادل إطلاق نيران مع 
مهربين عند العلامة الدولية رقم 14 جنوب رفح
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*مصدر بالحكومة: لم تصلنا استقالة وزيرى الرياضة والتعاون الدولى بعد*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:38
قالت مصادر مطلعة بمجلس الوزراء لـ*"اليوم السابع"* إن الببلاوى لم يتلق أية استقالات رسمية حتى الآن من وزيرى الرياضة والتعاون الدولى​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*"أنصار بيت المقدس" تعلن مسؤوليتها عن تفجير خط الغاز وتهدد بالمزيد* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 23:06
أعلنت جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس، مسئوليتها عن تفجير خط الغاز بمنطقة الريسان جنوب العريش، ومهددة بالمزيد.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*أحمد الزند : "القضاة" سيتقدم ببلاغ ضد الهاربين لـ"قطر" بتهمة الخيانة*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 23:30
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*صحيفة أمريكية : استئناف مساعدات عسكرية لمصر عقب الموافقة على الدستور*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 00:31
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*الابتعاد عن التوابل والأطعمة الحارة لتجنب الحموضة وآلام المعدة*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 00:04
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*الإكثار من الكحوليات يسبب زيادة الوزن على عكس ما هو معتقد*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 10:08
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*إحالة إمام مسجد بالمحلة للتحقيق لتهكمه على الدستور*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:51
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*توقف صلاة قداس الغطاس بالمنوفية بسبب مشاجرة أمام الكنيسة*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:42
نشبت مشاجرة طائفية مساء اليوم أمام كنيسة مار جرجس بقرية ميت عفيف التابعة لمركز بهجور فى محافظة المنوفية وتوقفت على إثرها صلاة قداس عيد الغطاس.
وقال أحد أهالى القرية إن مشاجرة نشبت بين أحد مسلمى القرية أثناء مروره أمام كنيسة مار جرجس وانزلقت قدمه فى المياه التى أمام الكنيسة فوقع على الأرض، فقام بسب الكنيسة، فخرج أحد الحضور بالقداس يدعى صموئيل حنا محاولاً تهدئته، مما تحول الأمر لمشاجرة أصيب على إثرها صموئيل حنا بطعنات باّلة حادة، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى بالمركز، وتوقفت صلاة القداس.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*رسميًا.. مجلس حمدى يشكو أبو زيد لرئاسة الجمهورية*

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*رسميًا.. مجلس الأهلى يشكو أبو زيد لـ"فيفا" و"الأوليمبية" الدولية *

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 20:02
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*إبراهيم المعلم يحضر اجتماع مجلس الأهلى ويعلن دعمه لحسن حمدى*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 20:12
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*السيد حمدى يتلقى مكالمة تفاوضية من خاطفى نجله بعد لقاء الرجاء*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 20:14 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*أعضاء الأهلى يهاجمون وزير الرياضة*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 20:37
هاجم عدد من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية بالنادى الأهلى، طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة بعد إصداره قرارًا بحل مجلس إدارة النادى برئاسة حسن حمدى.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*وزارة الرياضة ترسل ملف أسباب حل مجلس حمدى لمجلس الوزراء*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 20:43
تجهز وزارة الرياضة برئاسة طاهر أبو زيد، ملفًا كاملاً عن أبرز الأسباب والأسانيد التى دفعتها لاتخاذ قرار بحل مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*عادل هيكل يفتح النار على حسن حمدى: "هتموت ليه على المنصب" * 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:08
شن عادل هيكل، نجم النادى الأهلى الأسبق، هجومًا ضاريًا على مجلس حسن حمدى، بعد قرار الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*مرتجى: قرار أبو زيد يفتقد للحس السياسى.. والببلاوى انتصر للرياضة*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:14
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*عودة اعتصام عمال الأهلى بعد إيقاف الببلاوى قرار "أبو زيد"* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:25
عاد عمال وموظفو النادى الأهلى بفرع مدينة نصر للاعتصام مرة أخرى بعد قرار الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء بإيقاف العمل بقرار طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*طاهر أبو زيد يدرس إقامة مؤتمر صحفى للكشف عن أسباب الاستقالة*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:35
يدرس طاهر أبو زيد، وزير الرياضة المستقيل مؤخرًا، إقامة مؤتمر صحفى خلال الساعات المقبلة، للإعلان عن أسباب الاستقالة التى تقدم بها.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

*الأهلى يقاضى وزير الرياضة المستقيل *
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:43
قرر مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى، إقامة دعوى قضائية ضد طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة الذى أعلن استقالته، بتهمة السب والقذف وتشويه سمعة مجلس الإدارة برئيسه وأعضائه.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*رءوف جاسر: قرار الببلاوى يدفعنا لقول "اشمعنى"*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:45
أبدى المهندس رءوف جاسر، عضو مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك السابق، اندهاشه الشديد من تدخل الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء لإيقاف تنفيذ قرار طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة بشأن حل مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى وتعيين لجنة مؤقتة.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*أحمد شوبير: رئيس الوزراء تدارك خطأ حل مجلس الأهلى* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:51
قال الكابتن أحمد شوبير، إن قرار طاهر أبو زيد، وزير الرياضة بحل مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى خطأ، وتم تداركه من مجلس الوزراء برئاسة الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، مضيفا أن طاهر أبو زيد لم يعد وزيراً للرياضة
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*أحمد شوبير: حل مجلس إدارة الأهلى هو قرار متسرع لوزير رياضة عصبى*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 21:57
قال الإعلامى الرياضى الكابتن أحمد شوبير، إن حل مجلس إدارة الأهلى هو قرار متسرع لوزير رياضة عصبى، مؤكدًا أن هذا القرار لا يتفق مع الدستور الجديد.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*مصطفى يونس يقاضى رئيس مجلس الوزراء* 
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:02
وجه مصطفى يونس، نجم الأهلى السابق، وعضو مجلس الإدارة المؤقت للقلعة الحمراء، انتقادات شديدة لقرار الدكتور حازم الببلاوى،
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*نائب رئيس نادى الزمالك يعلن استقالته على الهواء *
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:08
أعلن مدحت بهجت، نائب رئيس نادى الزمالك، استقالته على الهواء من مجلس إدارة الزمالك برئاسة كمال درويش، احتجاجًا منه على التناقض فى المعاملة من مجلس الوزراء بين النادى الأهلى والزمالك.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*نائب رئيس الزمالك السابق يطالب الببلاوى بالمساوة مع الأهلى*

السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:10
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*خالد زين لطاهر أبو زيد: "اللى بيته من زجاج ميحدفش الناس بالطوب"*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:24
أعرب خالد زين، رئيس اللجنة الأوليمبية عن حزنه من القرارات التى يتخذها وزير الرياضة طاهر أبو زيد واصفًا إياها بأنها قرارات عصبية غير مدروسة،
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*لميس الحديدى: زياد بهاء الدين تقدم باستقالته لرئيس الوزراء*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 22:06






قالت الإعلامية لميس الحديدى، إن الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير التعاون الدولى، 
قد تقدم باستقالته، ولكن لم يتم البت فيها.
وأضافت الإعلامية فى برنامجها "هنا العاصمة" على قناة "سى بى سى"، أن الدكتور حازم الببلاوى
 ينوى دمج وزارتى الرياضة والشباب فى وزارة واحدة، ودمج وزارتى التعاون الدولى والتخطيط.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*وكيل القوى العاملة المحرر: الخاطفون قالوا "لو ذهبنا لشيخنا لقتلكم "*
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 05:27
أكد محمد عيسى وكيل وزارة القوى العاملة والهجرة الذى تم تحريره بعد دفع فدية للخاطفين من جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس بسيناء، أن الخاطفين كانوا ينقلونهم من مكان لآخر وسط الصحراء يوميا، خلال الـ10 أيام التى قضاها مخطوفا مع القيادات العمالية الثلاثة التابعين لنقابة السياحة، مضيفا أنهم كانوا يحملون مدفع رشاش محمول على سيارة ربع نقل، وله خزنة طلقات على هيئة جنزير به أكثر من 500 طلقة، وأسلحة نارية أخرى.
وأضاف فى تصريحات *لـ"اليوم السابع"* أنهم كانوا يناموا على الصخر وسط الجبال، وكانوا يضعون غمامات على أعينهم، عندما يجلس الخاطفون للأكل، حتى لا يتعرفوا على وجوههم، مضيفا أن الخاطفين غالبية الوقت كانوا ملثمين وعددهم 4 أفراد واثنان حراسة يلازمونهم بشكل مستمر.
وأوضح أن الخاطفين كانوا يتحدثون معهم حول الأوضاع السياسية فى مصر، ويقولون إن الذكرى الثالثة لـ25 يناير، ستشهد ثورة أخرى وعودة للرئيس المعزول الدكتور محمد مرسى، وأنهم يرفضون مشروع الدستور الجديد الذى أعدته لجنة الخمسين ويصفونه بـ"دستور العوالم".
وأشار إلى أن الخاطفين قالوا لهم إنهم يتبعون جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس وأن شيخهم فى مهمة وسيعود لينظر فى أمرهم، وظلوا بعد ذلك يرددون "احنا لو ذهبنا بكم لشيخنا لقتلكم".
وقال "عيسى" إنه قضى يومين من أصعب الأيام فى حياته وهما عقب الإفراج عن القيادات العمالية الثلاثة، الذين كانوا محتجزين معهما، وتم الإفراج عنهم فجر يوم الأربعاء، وظل هو محتجزا حتى خرج مساء يوم الخميس الماضى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*الأهلى يشكر رئيس الجمهورية بعد تجميد قرار حل مجلس الإدارة*
السبت، 18 يناير 2014 - 23:22
وجه مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى، الشكر إلى المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية، بعد استجابته الفورية وقيامه بتكليف رئيس الوزراء حازم الببلاوى بتجميد قرار طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة "المستقيل" بحل المجلس الأحمر، واعتبر مجلس حسن حمدى أن استجابة رئيس الجمهورية جاءت من باب تفعيل الدستور الجديد الذى يقضى على عصر القرارات الفردية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*الحماية المدنية : الجسم الغريب بملعب حلمى زامورا بنادى الزمالك سلبى*
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 05:25
أثار بلاغ تلقته غرفة الحماية المدنية بالجيزة الذعر بين رجال الأمن المعينين لحراسة نادى الزمالك بميت عقبة بالمهندسين
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*إغلاق طريق القاهرة - الإسكندرية الصحراوى من الاتجاهين بسبب الشبورة* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 09:18
قال العقيد أيمن الضبع مدير الإعلام بالمرور المركزى، إن اللواء مدحت قريطم مدير المرور المركزى أمر بإغلاق طريق مصر- إسكندرية الصحراوى من الاتجاهين
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*الجيش ينسف منزلا عثر بداخله على متفجرات فى بورسعيد*
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 09:46
قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى، إن عناصر المهندسين العسكريين نسفت المنزل المنعزل والذى عثر بداخله على كميات كبيرة من المتفجرات أول أمس
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*هدوء وانتظام الامتحانات بـجامعة عين شمس قبل مظاهرات الطلاب اليوم*
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 09:54
تسود حالة من الهدوء بجامعة عين شمس، وسط انتظام العملية التعليمية وامتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول على 
مستوى كليات الجامعة، للأسبوع الرابع على التوالى
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*"الترمس" يقضى على الصدفية ويقوى الأعصاب*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 09:06
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*"الأوقاف" تخاطب "الاتصالات" رسميا للبدء فى تنفيذ فكرة الأذان الموحد*
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 10:30
أكد د. محمد مختار جمعة وزير الاوقاف انه خاطب وزير الاتصالات رسميا بشأن قيام الوزارة بالاجراءات اللازمة للبدء فى عمل الاتصالات اللازمة والمساجد.
وأضاف جمعة فى تصريح خاص *لـ"اليوم السابع"* ان الفكرة تهدف الى تقليل الأخطاء فى المساجد وتشيلي الخلل فى التوقيت بين المساجد بعضها البعض وتوفير صوت جيد يسمعه كل المصريين.​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*"الأمن العام" يعلن ضبط 11 قنبلة و4 قذائف أر بى جى و26 مفجرا*

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*العثور على آر بى جى و4 قنابل مدون عليها كتائب القسام بمنزل بالمطرية*

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*قرار جمهورى بالعفو عن باقى العقوبة للمحكوم عليهم فى ذكرى ثورة يناير *

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 12:28 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*قراصنة يختطفون سفينة على متنها بحارة مصريون بالبحر الأحمر* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 12:31
قال مسئولون ملاحيون، اليوم الأحد، إن قراصنة اختطفوا سفينة تجارية فى مياه البحر الأحمر وسحبوها 
جنوبا باتجاه المياه الإقليمية للصومال
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*الأمن الوطنى يصرف رئيس مجلس الشورى المنحل بعد ساعة من ضبطه*

*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*إحالة نجل شقيق مرسى للجنايات بتهمة الشروع فى قتل عميد صيدلة الزقازيق*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 12:54
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*وزير التموين لـ"اليوم السابع": مخزون القمح يكفى حتى نهاية إبريل*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 12:58​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*وزير الرى :  نتعامل مع المخالفات على "النيل" فور توافر الظروف الأمنية*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

تظاهرة لـ"بريطانيا أولا" أمام مقر الإخوان بلندن لطردهم
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 13:13





نظمت جماعة "حزب بريطانيا أولا" أول مظاهرة أمام مكتب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أو ما يعرف بـ"شقة لندن"، فى منطقة "كريك وود"، والتى يدير منها التنظيم الدولى للإخوان عملياته ضد الدولة المصرية. 
وقالت الجماعة البريطانية الناشطة، على موقعها الإلكترونى "لقد نظمنا بنجاح مظاهرة خارج مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية فى 113 كريك وود شمال لندن. إذ لا يجب أن يكون لهذا التنظيم الإرهابى موطئ قدم فى بريطانيا، وهم ليسوا موضع ترحيب، فبلادنا ليست الجزيرة التى يمكن أن تكون مرتع للجهاديين".
وتعهدت الجماعة التى أسهها الحزب البريطانى الوطنى عام 2011 للدفاع عن الهوية البريطانية، بالصحوة ضد كابوس الإسلاميين الراديكاليين فى بريطانيا، ومن بينهم دعاة الكراهية أنجيم شودرى وأبو عز الدين والمنظمات الإرهابية مثل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
وأضاف البيان المرفق بصور للمتظاهرين الذين حملوا أعلام المملكة المتحدة، أن أولئك الأفراد والجماعات المقززة، حسب قول البيان، لن تنعم أبدا بالسلام فى بلادهم.
وانتقدت الجماعة، فى بيانها، جماعة "متحدون ضد الفاشية" المناهضة للحزب البريطانى القومى، وأتهمها بالتحالف مع أولئك المتطرفين الذين يمثلون أيديولوجية فاشية وأكثر قمعا.​ 























*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*" الزراعة " تقرر تعليق استيراد الماشية من ألمانيا خوفا من جنون البقر*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 13:17
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*عمال "عمر أفندى" يتظاهرون أمام مقرهم مطالبين بتطبيق الحد الأدنى للأجور*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 13:21
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*إيطاليا تلغى حظر السفر إلى المدن و مناطق الساحل الشمالى فى مصر*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 13:25 
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*مصادر :  وزير الرياضة ينتظر رد "الوزراء" القانونى لحسم استقالته*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 13:29
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*مصادر: الحكومة لم تتلق أى استقالات رسمية من وزير التعاون الدولى*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 14:03
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*إحالة محمد مرسى و24 آخرين للجنايات بتهمة بإهانة القضاء *

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 14:28
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*شيخ الأزهر يقرر تطبيق الحد الأدنى على العاملين بالمشيخة الشهر الجارى*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 14:37
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*وزير الرياضة : لن أتراجع عن "حل مجلس الأهلى" وأنتظر الموقف القانونى*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 15:32
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*"الكسب" يتسلم تحريات الرقابة حول ثروة "مرسى" و55 مسئولا فى عهده* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 15:34
تسلم جهاز الكسب الغير مشروع برئاسة المستشار ابرهيم جنيدى، تحريات 
الاجهزة الرقابية ومباحث الاموال العامة
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*"الإخوان" الإرهابية تحرض أعضاءها على اغتيال ضباط الشرطة يوم 25 يناير*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 16:03
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*ضاحى خلفان : "حزب أردوغان" متواطئ مع الإخوان فى بيع أرض سيناء*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 16:51
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*مصادر: تعديل وزارى خلال أسبوعين .. ووزير الكهرباء أبرز المغادرين*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 17:20
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*وفد الكونجرس يبحث مع الكنيسة أوضاع الأقباط بمصر ودورها فى الاستفتاء*
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 17:46
وصل وفد من الكونجرس الأمريكى وأعضاء من السفارة الأمريكية إلى 
الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*"تجارة الأزهر" تصرف طلابها عقب انفجار محدود بحمامات الكلية* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 18:12
صرفت لجان الامتحانات بكلية التجارة بنين بجامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة، طلابها 
بعد الانتهاء من الإجابة، 
عقب انفجار محدود فى حمامات الكلي
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*"الخارجية" : قراصنة يختطفون سفينة بالبحر الأحمر وعلى متنها مصريون* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 20:49
قال السفير بدر عبد العاطى المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية، إن قراصنة اختطفوا سفينة تجارية 
فى البحر الأحمر على متنها بحارة مصريون
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*الحكومة : وقف قرار وزير الرياضة لتحقيق مصلحة الوطن أولا *
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 20:57
أكد السفير هاني صلاح الدين المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء ،ان الدكتور حازم الببلاوي رئيس المجلس يتشاور مع وزير الرياضة الحالي الكابتن طاهر ابو زيد لبحث موضوع النادي الأهلي
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

*طاهر أبو زيد: مستمر فى منصب وزير الرياضة ولن أتقدم باستقالتى*
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 14:52
قال طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة، إنه لن يتقدم باستقالته لرئيس الوزراء الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*مكرم محمد أحمد: نطالب جامعة الدول العربية بمحاكمة قطر لمعاداتها مصر*
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 22:32
طالب مكرم محمد أحمد نقيب الصحفيين الأسبق، جامعة الدولة العربية، أن تحاكم دولة قطر على 
موقفها المعادى للدولة المصرية وأن تضعها فى حجمها الطبيعى
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*"آشتون": التأييد الكبير للدستور بمصر يؤكد دعم الشعب للديمقراطية* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 22:48
اعتبرت وزيرة خارجية الاتحاد الأوروبى كاثرين آشتون الأحد أن "الأكثرية الواسعة" التى أيدت 
الدستور الجديد فى مصر تؤكد الدعم الشعبى للعملية 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 9 مشتبه بهم وهدم 21 منزلاً وعشة فى حملات أمنية بشمال سيناء* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 22:53
أعلنت أجهزة الأمن بشمال سيناء مساء اليوم، عن إلقائها القبض على 9 مشتبه بهم خلال حملات
أمنية فى عدة مناطق جنوب الشيخ زويد ورفح
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*مصدر: القبض على عنصرين من تنظيم الفرقان بسيناء*
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 23:19
قال مصدر أمنى، إن قوات الأمن، بشمال سيناء، ألقت القبض خلال الساعات الماضية، 
على شخصين من أعضاء تنظيم الفرقان
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*مصدر عسكرى: نقل المتفجرات للتكفيريين بمعاونة أشخاص من غزة وإسرائيل*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 00:29
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*عادل هيكل لأحمد شوبير: عيب.. أنا علمتك إزاى تشيل الكورة*
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 00:47
احتدم النقاش بين الكابتن عادل هيكل، رئيس مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى الذى عين من قبل وزير الرياضة طاهر أبو زيد
صباح أمس، والذى تم إيقافه من قبل مجلس الوزراء مساء اليوم ذاته
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> *عادل هيكل لأحمد شوبير: عيب.. أنا علمتك إزاى تشيل الكورة*
> ​​​​​




*حلوه  ياكابتن عادل ... هاهاها*
*ما أنتاعارف  هوه  جاي  من  ورا  إيه !!*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*عادل هيكل : أرض الأهلى ملك الحكومة وقرار الببلاوى"خلى شكل أبوزيد وحش"*
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 01:08
قال الكابتن عادل هيكل، حارس مرمى الأهلى السابق ومنتخب مصر، إن أرض النادى الأهلى 
ملك للحكومة، ولم يتم سداد ثمنها حتى الآن
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> *عادل هيكل : قرار الببلاوى"خلى شكل أبوزيد وحش"*​


 
*ياكابتن  ماتعتبش  علي  اللي  ما بيفهم في  الذوق  والأخلاق !!*

*وبعدين  .. منين  نجيب إحساس  للي  ما  بيحس !!*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*البابا تواضروس يزور والدته بالعناية المركزة بالإسكندرية فى سرية تامة*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 01:13
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*طبيب يتنازل عن عضوية حزب الحرية والعدالة بقسم الدقى*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 01:24
*" اليوم السابع "*

​
​بتهرج  يا  دك.  هوه  القسم  فاضي  ليكوا يعني !!​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*"6 إبريل" : سنصعد على كافة المستويات حال عدم الإفراج عن "ماهر ودومة"*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 03:01
*" اليوم السابع "*


*بلاش  الكلام  الكبير  ده .. علشان  أنتو  اولاد أفاعي  بجد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*مصطفى يونس : انتخابات الأهلى الأخيرة مزورة و"نور" سكت من أجل الكيان*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 05:16
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*الجبن القريش والبقدونس لعلاج فقر الدم*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 00:02
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*السمنة المفرطة أحد أسباب الإصابة بتآكل غضاريف المفاصل*

الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 21:27
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*حمض الهيالورنيك يساعد على إزالة التجاعيد ويحمى المفاصل* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 19:49
أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية الفرنسية، أن حمض الهيالورنيك الموجود فى الفاكهة بنسبة مرتفعة يساعد على 
إزالة التجاعيد ويحمى المفاصل من خلال زيادة حمض اللزوجية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*الجبلاية تقرر 50 ألف جنيه راتبا شهريا لـ"فاروق جعفر"* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 20:30
استقر اتحاد الكرة على تحديد مبلغ 50 ألف جنيه، كراتب شهرى لفاروق جعفر بعد اختياره مديراً فنياً لاتحاد الكرة،
وتم اعتماد جعفر فى منصب المدير الفنى للجبلاية خلفاً لمحمود أبو العينين المدير الفنى السابق لاتحاد الكرة
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

* معركة كلامية بين الإعلامى أحمد شوبير وحارس مرمى الأهلى والمنتخب السابق الكابتن عادل هيكل بسبب وزير الرياضة طاهر أبو زيد.

وقال شوبير، إنه لا يوجد أية شبهة فساد مالى فى مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى، مشددًا على أنه مجلس ناجح وحقق الكثير من الإنجازات للنادى، وكان يجب الحفاظ عليه وليس استبداله بمجلس معين كما قرار وزير الرياضة طاهر أبو زيد.

وتابع قائلاً: "ما تم تجاه مجلس حسن حمدى (تلكيك)، ويوجد خلافات عنيفة وعديدة بين وزير الرياضة ومجلس إدارة الأهلى منذ رئاسة الكابتن صالح سليم، والوزير لم يتمتع بالحس السياسى منذ دخوله الوزارة".

وأضاف "شوبير"، خلال حواره مع الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى ببرنامج العاشرة مساءً المذاع عبر قناة دريم 2، "أن جميع قرارات وزير الرياضة منذ توليه المنصب أدخلتنا فى مشاكل مستمرة، ولم يقم بدور الوزارة المتمثل فى تطوير العمل الرياضى من حيث عودة النشاط الرياضى واستغلال ملاعب الجامعات والمرور على كل الأندية بمختلف محافظات الجمهورية، فضلاً عن التواجد الضعيف فى الدستور، وتابع قائلاً "للأسف كل ذلك غير موجود".

ومن حيث عدم تدخل مجلس الوزراء فى قضية حل مجلس نادى الزمالك بينما تدخل فى حل مجلس النادى الأهلى قال "شوبير": "إن حل مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك باطل قانونياً والجميع يعلم ذلك، ولكن أصحاب القضية لم يتحركوا كما فعل مجلس الأهلى الرافض لقرار الوزير، والذى صاحبه رفض شعبى واسع أيضاً".

وقال شوبير إن النادى الأهلى يمر بضائقة مالية وغير قادر على صرف حوافز العاملين، وليس مرتباتهم كما يتردد، لافتاً إلى أن وزارة الرياضة كانت تصرف لأى نادٍ مشارك فى البطولة الإفريقية 200 ألف جنيه، ولكن طاهر أبو زيد قام بمنعها، فضلاً عن منعه أيضاً صرف مبلغ مليون جنيه للنادى الذى يحصل على البطولة الإفريقية، والتى كانت تصرف على سبيل العرف وليس القانون.

وأضاف "شوبير" أن وزير الرياضة يتعسف ضد النادى الأهلى، ويقف حائلا دون التوسع فى موارده، بل الأكثر من ذلك قام بوصف أعضاء النادى الذين اجتمعوا اليوم على خلفية قراره بحل مجلس الإدارة بـ"الهتيفة"، وهو أمر مرفوض، مشدداً على أن قرار وزير الرياضة بحل مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى خطأ وخطر، موضحاً أن الخطأ يكمن فى عدم وجود أى مخالفة ارتكبها مجلس الإدارة، بل أنه يقوم بالدور المطلوب منه على أكمل وجه.

وتابع "شوبير" قائلاً "والخطر يكمن فى المصير المجهول الذى ينتظر النادى عقب حل مجلس إدارته، كما لحق بكل مجالس الإدارة التى تم حلها فى السابق"، مشدداً على أن كل أعضاء المجلس المعينين لا يملكون خبرة إدارية، وأغلبهم غير معروفين.

وأكد "شوبير" أن الكثير من القامات الرياضية رفضت الدخول فى هذا المجلس المعين، منهم العامرى فاروق وزير الرياضة السابق، والوحيد الذى وافق هو الكابتن عادل هيكل.

ورداً على سؤال مقدم البرنامج الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى حول الشبهات المالية التى تحوم حول مجلس إدارة حسن حمدى، قال "شوبير": "كلنا علينا شبهات من أولنا لآخرنا وكلوا على حسب هوا الوزير أو المسئول".

أكد حارس مرمى النادى الأهلى الأسبق، أن ما وصله من معلومات عن اجتماع رئيس الحكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوى مع الكابتن طاهر أبو زيد، أن رئيس الوزراء قرر ترحيل الأزمة إلى ما بعد 25 يناير الجارى.

وأشار شوبير إلى أن الببلاوى أقنع أبو زيد لتأجيل القرار لأنه ينوى الإطاحة به وتعيين خالد عبد العزيز، وزيرا للشباب والرياضة معا بعد دمجهما فى إطار التعديل الوزارى الذى ينوى القيام به خلال الفترة المقبلة.

وقال شوبير خلال مقابلة تليفزيونية لبرنامج "العاشرة مساء" الذى يقدمه الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى عبر فضائية دريم، إن القرار الذى سيتخذه رئيس مجلس الوزراء جاءه من خلال المعلومات التى تسربت إليه.

فما احتدم النقاش بين الكابتن عادل هيكل، وبين شوبير، حينما قال "الأخير" خلال حواره مع الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى عن "هيكل" إنه ليس لديه خبرة، وأنه بعيد تماماً عن الإدارة خلال السنوات الماضية، وأنه تم استخدامه من قبل وزير الرياضة لهدم النادى الأهلى.

ورد عليه هيكل خلال مداخلة هاتفية، وقال له "عيب يا شوبير أنت كنت بتسألنى إزى أشيل الكورة، وأنا علمتك حراسة المرمى، وأنا كنت وكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضة".
*
*وقال هيكل، حارس مرمى الأهلى السابق ومنتخب مصر، إن أرض النادى الأهلى ملك للحكومة، ولم يتم سداد ثمنها حتى الآن، مشيرا إلى أن طاهر أبو وزيد - وزير الرياضة - كلفه برئاسة النادى، لأنه أقدم عضو و صديق لصالح سليم، وأنه مستعد لخدمة النادى من أى مكان حتى لو كان الفراش.

وأضاف هيكل - خلال حوار ببرنامج "يحدث فى مصر"، مع الإعلامى شريف عامر"، "الوزير كلمنى وكلفنى أن أكون رئيسا للنادى، وقلت له إنى ولدت فى النادى وسأموت فيه، وليس لدى مانع فى أى شىء يخدم النادى شريطة أن يكون معى فريق جيد".

واستنكر هيكل، قرار رئيس الوزراء، الدكتور حازم الببلاوى بإيقاف قرار أبو زيد، وقال "لو كنت رئيسا للوزراء ورأيت وزيرا اتخذ قرارا حتى لو كان خطأ كنت استدعيته لأناقش تفاصيل هذا القرار، ولم أكن لألغى قراره فورا بهذا الشكل، لا يوجد بلد فى العالم يلغى القرار بعدها بنصف ساعة، "رئيس الوزراء خلى شكل أبو زيد وحش". *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*موسكو: سلاح البحرية الروسى يتزود بمقاتلات سوخوى* 
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 09:19
أعلن يورى بوريسوف، نائب وزير الدفاع الروسى، أن وزارة الدفاع الروسية وقعت ديسمبر 2013 صفقة لشراء 
طائرات "سوخوى-30 أس أم" و"ياك-130" مع شركة "إيركوت" الروسية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*زلزال بقوة 6.3 درجة يضرب جزيرة نورث بنيوزيلندا* 
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 05:26
قالت هيئة المسح الجيولوجى الأمريكية، إن زلزالا قوته 6.3 درجة هز جزيرة نورث بنيوزيلندا
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*سفارة أمريكا بكابول :  3 ضحايا أمريكيين فى تفجير المطعم اللبنانى * 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 23:09
أكدت السفارة الأمريكية فى كابول الأحد، ارتفاع عدد الضحايا الأمريكيين فى حادث تفجير
المطعم اللبنانى فى كابول مؤخرا إلى ثلاثة قتلى.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*نمو الاقتصاد الصينى بنسبة 7.7% فى العام الماضى*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*


عقبالك  يامصر .. ده  الحزن  عليكي  كبير​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*وزير سورى : 21 مليار دولار أضرار الأزمة حتى2013* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 21:32
بلغت أضرار الأزمة السورية منذ اندلاعها منتصف مارس 2011 ولغاية الآن أكثر من 21 مليار دولار،
حسبما نقلت صحيفة "الوطن" القريبة من السلطات عن وزير سورى
*" اليوم السابع "*

​
*الخبر أهداء الي كل أخواني أو تكفيري أو مجاهد في سبيل قصر في الجنه وخلافه ... وياريت نغسل العقول بمياه طاهره .. نظيفه* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*سباك يحصل على براءتى اختراع لأجهزة توفر من 50 : 60% من المياه* 
الأحد، 19 يناير 2014 - 19:32
أعلن المشروع القومى لرعاية الموهوبين بدمياط أن أسامة نسيم وهبة ويعمل "سباك" وحاصل على 2 براءة اختراع لأجهزة توفر من 50 إلى 60% من استهلاك المياه على مستوى مصر.
وقالت المدير التنفيذى للمشروع القومى لرعاية الموهوبين امس الأحد: "إن الجهاز الأول* يحافظ على قوة دفع المياه خلال حنفيات المياه بحيث لا تتعدى 40% فقط* من الكميات المستهلكة فى الأمور العادية، حيث يوفر من 4 إلى 5 مليارات متر مكعب من المياه". 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*الأسد يحذر : الفوضى ستعم الشرق الأوسط*
1/20/2014 10:40 AM
*قال الرئيس السوري ‏بشار الأسد إذا خسرت ‏سوريا معركتها فإن الفوضى ستعم الشرق الأوسط.*
*وأضاف منذ قليل، أن محاربة الإرهاب يجب أن تكون الهدف الجوهري لاجتماع جنيف2.*
*الفجر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تعاود انتشارها بحرم جامعة القاهرة.. وانتظام الامتحانات*
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
تسود حالة من الهدوء بجامعة القاهرة، اليوم الاثنين، وعاودت قوات الأمن التابعة لوزارة الداخلية، انتشارها داخل 
حرم جامعة القاهرة؛ لتأمين الامتحانات من أى أعمال شغب من قبل طلاب الجماعة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​

*أتعلمت ياحسام ياعيسي أخيرا !!*​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*محافظ الجيزة: الجيش يساهم بـ7 مليارات جنيه لتنفيذ محور روض الفرج * 
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 11:10
أكد الدكتور على عبد الرحمن محافظ الجيزة، أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس الوزراء،
ووزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، وافق على قيام القوات المسلحة بتنفيذ مشروع محور روض الفرج
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*وزيرة الإعلام: غير مصرح بالإعلان عن الخمور والسجائر بالتليفزيون*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 12:10
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*الخارجية الأمريكية : الموقف الأمني في المنتجعات السياحية المصرية يشهد استقرارا أمنياً* 
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 12:35
قامت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية برفع "حالة الأمر بالمغادرة" والموجه للعاملين بالسفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*شوبير: تعيين خالد عبد العزيز وزيرا للشباب والرياضة بعد 25 يناير* 
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
أكد أحمد شوبير حارس مرمى النادى الأهلى الأسبق، أن ما وصله من معلومات عن اجتماع رئيس الحكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوى مع الكابتن طاهر أبو زيد، أن رئيس الوزراء قرر ترحيل الأزمة إلى ما بعد 25 يناير الجارى. 
وأشار شوبير إلى أن الببلاوى أقنع أبو زيد لتأجيل القرار لأنه ينوى الإطاحة به وتعيين خالد عبد العزيز، وزيرا للشباب والرياضة معا بعد دمجهما فى إطار التعديل الوزارى الذى ينوى القيام به خلال الفترة المقبلة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

لو  الببلاوي  عمل  كده  .. هايبقي  مصاب بتخلف  إداري .. جرعته زياده 
ثانيا  هايعطي  فرصه  لمجلس  أداره  نادي  الزمالك  السابق بالثوره  علي  الوزير  الجديد 
لأن  كلا  المجلسين  عندهما  مخالفات  ماليه .. نتيجه  جهل  بالقوانين  أو  تبديد  أو  أختلاسات ​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*وفد الكونجرس يؤكد لـ"موسى" عدم رصده لأى مخالفات أثناء الاستفتاء*
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 13:29
التقى عمرو موسى، رئيس لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، صباح اليوم الإثنين، وفدا من 
الكونجرس الأمريكى الذى يزور مصر حالياً
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*المتحدث العسكرى: حرس الحدود يدمر 9 أنفاق تهريب جديدة برفح*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*جنح مدينة نصر تقضى بعزل وحبس طاهر أبوزيد عاما لعدم تنفيذ حكم قضائى*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*"الجبلاية" تقرر تجميد النشاط الكروى أسبوعًا*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*اتهم* *التقرير الصادر عن الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات حسن حمدى بإهدار المال العام أثناء عمله بوكالة الأهرام* السابق كما اتهمه بالحصول على عمولات ورواتب وبدلات ومكافآت من قطاعات مؤسسة الأهرام وبعض الشركات فى الفترة من 2000 حتى 2005 بلغت 17مليونا و200 ألف جنيه.​ 
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*فجر قرار الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء، بإلغاء قرار طاهر أبوزيد وزير الرياضة بحل مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى وتعيين مجلس بدلاً منه وإحالته إلى نيابة الأموال العامة، تساؤلات عديدة حول أسباب إلغاء قرار وزير الرياضة، فحسن حمدى رئيس مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى متهم بالفساد منذ ما يقرب من سنتين إلا أن البلاغات المقدمة ضده لم يتخذ فيها أى إجراءات، وحفظها فى الأدراج هو ما يزيد من علامات الاستفهام حول موقف حسن حمدى القانونى وحقيقة الاتهامات الموجهة ضده خاصة أنها تتضمن اتهامات بتقديم رشاوى إلى جميع المسؤولين فى الدولة من أموال مؤسسة الأهرام حينما كان مشرفاً على قطاع الإعلانات فيها.
*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*علاقة حسن حمدى برموز نظام الحزب الوطنى هى ما جعلت الأنظار تتجه إليه بشدة خاصة بعد الثورة، وما زاد من تعقيد الموقف شهادة حسن حمدى فى قضية زكريا عزمى والتى برأه فيها من اتهامه بالكسب غير المشروع، من خلال شهادته فى المحكمة، حيث جاءت أغلب إجاباته بـ«معرفش ومعنديش خلفية»، وعن معلوماته عن تحريات مباحث الأموال العامة بأن زكريا عزمى قد تلقى هدايا عينية من مؤسسة الأهرام خلال الأعوام من 2006 حتى 2011 تبلغ قيمتها مليوناً و405 آلاف جنيه أقر أنه لا يعلم شيئاً عن تلك الاتهامات وليس لديه أى خلفية بشأن الهدايا العينية المقدمة لزكريا عزمى. وهو ما دفع سعد إبراهيم الحلوانى مدير الإنتاج السابق بمؤسسة الأهرام للإعلان، بتقدمه بدعوة القضية المتهم فيها زكريا عزمى رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وزوجته وشقيقها باستغلال النفوذ وتحقيق مكاسب وصلت إلى 42 مليوناً و598 ألفاً و514 جنيهاً، متهما حسن حمدى بالشهادة الزور مؤكداً حصول زكريا عزمى على هدايا من المؤسسات الصحفية القومية، وقدم لرئيس المحكمة مذكرة سرد فيها بعض قائمة هدايا مؤسسة الأهرام لكبار المسؤولين من رموز النظام السابق*
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*النيابة :  منير ثابت لم يكن محبوساً على ذمة الاستيلاء على أموال الطيران* 
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 21:24
أكد المستشار محمد سعد رئيس نيابة الأموال العامة بشرق القاهرة، أن النيابة العامة لم تخلِ سبيل منير ثابت شقيق سوزان مبارك لاتهامه بالاستيلاء على أموال شركة مصر للطيران خلال توليه رئاسة شركة الخدمات الأرضية بمصر للطيران، بل إن النيابة حفظت التحقيق للتصالح بعد سداده مبلغ 500 ألف جنيه للمُبلغ.
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*إلغاء التحذيرات المتعلقة بسفر السياح الإيطاليين إلى مصر *
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 16:38
أكد ميكيلى فلانسيزا السكرتير العام لوزارة الخارجية الإيطالية، أن الحكومة الإيطالية ألغت مؤخراً التحذيرات
المتعلقة بسفر السياح الإيطاليين إلى مصر.
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*رئيس جامعة القاهرة : نجلى أصيب من طلاب الإخوان وليس بيد قوات الشرطة*

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

أقام رئيس محكمة جنايات القاهرة ، دعوى جنائية ضد حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل خلال جلسة محاكمته بتهمة تزوير جنسية والدته، و ذلك لاتهامه بإهانة هيئة المحكمة، و طالبت النيابة بتوقيع أقصى عقوبة ضد المتهم.
يأتى ذلك بعدما قال أبو إسماعيل من داخل قفص الاتهام "أنا مش معترف إن أنا أمام قضاء أصلا" مما اعتبره المستشار محمد شريين فهمى إهانة للمحكمة وحرك دعوى جنائية ضده.
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*حزب أردوغان يتلقى صفعة جديدة باستقالة 50 عضوا*
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 20:20
أعلن مجلس إدارة أمانة حزب العدالة والتنمية فى ولاية "أضنة" جنوبى تركيا، والمكون من 50 شخصًا، استقالته من الحزب.

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*أوجلان يمنح حكومة أردوغان مهلة للتوصل لحل للقضية الكردية*
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 15:27
أكد النائب السابق رمزى كارتال من الحزب الديمقراطى الكردى المنحل أن عبد الله أوجلان، زعيم حزب العمال الكرستانى "المحظور" السجين بجزيرة إيمرالى بغربى تركيا أمهل الحكومة التركية برئاسة رجب طيب أردوغان حتى انتهاء الانتخابات المحلية القادمة لاتخاذ خطوات جديدة للتوصل إلى حل للقضية الكردية وإلا فستتجه البلاد لتطورات سلبية، بحسب قوله.
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*طاهر الشيخ : أطالب أبو زيد بالاستقالة ردًا على موقف الببلاوى*
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 - 21:06
قال طاهر الشيخ، نجم الأهلى السابق، إن قبوله الانضمام لمجلس الإدارة المعين من قبل طاهر
أبوزيد وزير الرياضة السبت الماضى قبل أن يتم إلغاء قراره من قبل رئيس الوزراء حازم الببلاوى

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*فيدرر يتأهل لدور الثمانية من "أستراليا المفتوحة" فى يوم سقوط الكبار*
قدم النجم السويسرى روجيه فيدرر، لمحات من ماضيه العريق بفوزه الكبير اليوم الاثنين على الفرنسى جوويلفريد تسونجا، 6/3 و7/5 و6/4 فى الدور الرابع من بطولة أستراليا المفتوحة للتنس.
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

وين  أيامك  وين .. ياغايب  ع  العين !!!
يا فيدرر

نفسي  تاخد  البطوله  دي  بقي​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*كمال درويش: على الدولة مساندة طاهر أبو زيد لحل مجلس الأهلى*

أعرب كمال درويش، رئيس نادى الزمالك، عن استيائه من قرار الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس الوزراء،
 بوقف قرار طاهر أبو زيد، بحل مجلس إدارة النادى الأهلى، برئاسة حسن حمدى
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*حسام حسن : أعشق الزمالك.. ولكنى احترام الأردن والأمير على*
اعتذر حسام حسن، المدير الفنى للأردن، عن عدم تولى تدريب فريق الكرة بالزمالك، 
بعد الاتصالات التى أجراها معه بعض أعضاء المجلس الأبيض
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*طارق يحيى : تأجيل الدورى يخدم معظم الأندية نظرًا للإجهاد*

قال طارق يحيى، المدير الفنى لفريق المقاصة، إن قرار تأجيل الأسبوع السادس من المسابقة، نظرًا لتتابع الأحداث السياسية فى البلاد، يخدم معظم الأندية نظرًا لحالة الاجهاد التى يتعرض لها اللاعبون نتيجة ضغط المباريات.
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*تدخل حسن حمدى والخطيب وراء الإفراج عن "كابو" ألتراس أهلاوى *
حرص حسن حمدى، رئيس النادى الأهلى، ونائبه محمود الخطيب، وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة، على التدخل 
الفورى لدى الجهات المختصة للإفراج عن أحمد إدريس "كابو".
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*دراسة : الإفراط فى شرب الخمر يساعد على فقدان الذاكرة *

أكدت دراسة طبية حديثة، أشرف عليها باحثون من جامعة لندن، أن الرجال فى منتصف العمر الذين يشربون الكحول بكميات كبيرة أكثر عرضة لتراجع الذاكرة والانتباه، وقلة مهارات التفكير فى وقت أقرب من الذين لم يتناولوا الكحول.

الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

*تقرير : التدخين السبب الرئيسى لسرطان القولون*

"آثار التدخين الخطيرة فى تزايد مستمر".. هذا ما أكده تقرير أمريكى حديث حول مخاطر التدخين،
إذ يعد السبب الرئيسى فى الإصابة بسرطان الكبد والقولون
الإثنين، 20 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*السيد حمدى : أشكر الأمن لتحرير نجلى.. ولهذه الأسباب أخفيت خبر اختطافه*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 
أكد السيد حمدى لاعب النادى الأهلى أن عدم التصريح بخطف ابنه فور علمه بالواقعة أثناء تواجده بمعسكر الفريق، جاء لعدم تشتيت زملائه بالفريق، وأيضا خوفه من تضخيم الإعلام للموضوع خشية على ابنه من خاطفيه.
وأشاد حمدى خلال تصريحات هاتفيه بدور رجال الأمن فى عملية رجوع نجله، نافيا وجود أى خصومه بينه وبين أى شخص سواء بالقاهرة أو الفيوم.
وأوضح أنه تلقى أكثر من مكالمة هاتفية وهمية غرضها استغلال الموقف قبل مكالمة رجال الأمن بعثورهم على نجله بمنطقة "فيصل - الجيزة" والحضور لاستلامه، وسيتوجه عائدا لبلدته بعد انتهاء الإجراءات بقسم الهرم.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*منتخب اليد فى مواجهة صعبة أمام تونس بالبطولة الإفريقية* 
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 02:01
يلتقى اليوم المنتخب الوطنى لكرة اليد، بقيادة مديره الفنى، مروان رجب، مع نظيره التونسى حامل اللقب
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*"صلاح" أفضل لاعب عربى وأبو تريكة الثانى باستفتاء "الهداف" الجزائرية*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 00:39
توج محمد صلاح، صانع ألعاب المنتخب الوطنى، ونادى بازل السويسرى، بجائزة أفضل لاعب عربى لعام 2013
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*درويش:طولان باق مع الزمالك وأعترض على إيقاف حل مجلس الأهلى*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 00:28
أكد كمال درويش رئيس مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك أن حلمى طولان المدير الفنى لفريق الكرة الأول بالنادى
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

أخيرا  أتحركت  يا  درش  .. بعد  ما  الدنيا  أتهدت  حواليك !!
والناس  كلها  صوتت  وصرخت !!
ده شوبيييير  بتاع  كفر البلاص .. أتكلم  وعمل  فيها  محامي  
طب  مبروك  ياسيدي​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*الجراحة أفضل الطرق لعلاج فتق الحجاب الحاجز*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 05:10
الفتق من الأمراض المنتشرة بمصر، ويعرف الفتق بأنه خروج جزء من جدار المعدة، وحسب المكان الذى تتواجد به هذا الجدار يسمى الفتق. تقول الدكتورة نسرين وجدى، أخصائية الأمراض الباطنية وأمراض الكلى بجامعة الأردن، إن فتق الحجاب الحاجز هو خروج جزء من جدار المعدة فوق الحجاب الحاجز.
وأضافت "وجدى" أن المعدة تتواجد تحت الحجاب الحاجز، والذى يعمل على منع وصول أحماض المعدة إلى المرىء، موضحة أن فتق الحجاب الحاجز ينقسم إلى نوعين، الأول "الفتق المنزلق"، وهو الأكثر شيوعا، حيث يتواجد جزء من جدار المعدة فوق الحجاب الحاجز، وتمثل أكثر من 98% من الإصابات.
أن النوع الثانى فهو "فتق موازى للمرىء"، وهو نادر لكنه خطير وقد يؤدى إلى الوفاة، حيث يتعدى جدار المعدة الحجاب الحاجز ويكون مجاورا للمرىء، وإذا لم يتم علاج تلك الحالة سريعا، فإن هذا الجزء من المعدة يتعفن، ويصيب الإنسان بالتسمم والوفاة.
وأكدت الدكتورة نسرين، أن تلك الحالة يتم تشخيصها من خلال الأشعة بالصبغة الملونة، أو عن طريق منظار جهاز هضمى، مضيفا أن النوع الأول من الفتق الحجاب الحاجز المنزلق من خلال الأدوية والعلاجات الدوائية، وفى بعض الحالات المتقدمة يتم استخدام الجراحة كحل، أما فى النوع الثانى من الفتق يتم إجراء الجراحة وفى أسرع وقت، وعمليات تصحيح فتق الحجاب الحاجز آمنة بشكل عام و نسبة نجاحها عالية تصل إلى 90% 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*فريد الديب : نظام مبارك لن يعود .. وعلى السيسى تكملة المشوار بالرئاسة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 02:41
أكد فريد الديب محامى الرئيس الأسبق حسنى مبارك، أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، هو الذى سيحسم قرار
ترشحه للرئاسة بنفسه، لافتًا إلى أن مصلحة الوطن ستقيم هذا القرار
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

كلامك  مضبوط  يا  فورد  .. نظام  مبارك  لن  يعود

*واللي  مايشفش  من  الغربال*  .....
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*خبراء الطقس: موجة الدفء تبلغ ذروتها.. اليوم وغدًا*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 07:05
يتوقع خبراء الأرصاد الجوية، أن تبلغ موجة الدفء، ذروتها اليوم وغدا الأربعاء، لتسود أجواء دافئة عموم البلاد تميل للحرارة نسبيا على جنوب الصعيد ومحافظة البحر الأحمر، حيث تظهر السحب المتوسطة والعالية على شمال ووسط البلاد.
و تتشكل الشبورة، فى ساعات الليل المتأخرة والصباح، على شمال البلاد، وتكون كثيفة فى بعض المناطق لتحدّ من مدى الرؤية الأفقية، وعن حالة الرياح، فهى خفيفة السرعة وحالة البحرين معتدلة ومناسبة للأنشطة البحرية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*تواجد أمنى مكثف بمحيط جامعة القاهرة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 08:54
شهد ميدان النهضة بالجيزة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء, سيولة مرورية وانتظاما فى حركة المرور أمام العديد من السيارات فى 
الشوارع الجانبية بشارع مراد والجامعة, فيما تمركزت مدرعات الجيش والشرطة بجانب سور جامعة القاهرة، لتأمينها
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية: إسرائيل تهدد بضرب أهداف لحماس فى قطاع غزة*
قال وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى موشيه يعالون إنه ينصح زعماء الفلسطينيين فى قطاع غزة بعدم اختبار صبر إسرائيل.
وأكد الوزير يعالون أن إسرائيل لا تستطيع التسليم بالاعتداءات الصاروخية على أراضيها، وسنعمل من أجل 
استهداف كل من يهدد مواطنينا"، حسبما ذكرت الإذاعة الإسرائيلية.
وحمل الوزير يعالون حركة حماس المسئولية عن الأوضاع فى قطاع غزة، وقال إذا لم تتمكن حماس 
من فرض سيطرتها على الوضع ميدانيا، فإن إسرائيل ستواصل استهداف مصالحها.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*معاريف : الإعلام الإسرائيلى يكشف عن مخطط صهيونى لهدم الأقصى وبناء الهيكل.. *
*متطرفون يهود يجمعون الحجارة **من البحر الميت استعدادا لبنائه *
*وحاخام متطرف ليس للمسلمين شىء فى الأقصى وليذهبوا إلى مكة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*نقل تقرير عن جنرال إسرائيلى متقاعد قوله إن الفلسطينيين شىء صغير جدا، ودولة إسرائيل تريد أن تفعل ما تريد فى المسجد الأقصى دون أن تستفزهم.*​ 
و"أن كل خرق قامت به إسرائيل تجاه الأقصى أدى لانتفاضة بدءًا من انتفاضة النفق فى عام 1996، ووصولا إلى عام 2000 عندما جاء شارون ليصلى فى الأقصى فكان شرارة انتفاضة استمرت 14 عاما.
و"نحن نعلم أن كل الأرض ستشتعل وسيؤدى ذلك لنشوب حرب كونية إذا حدث شىء للأقصى، وفى النهاية اليهود سيصلون فى المسجد الأقصى رغم رفض البعض لهذه الفكرة، وسيدخل اليهود إليه، وعلينا أن نخبر العرب بالحقيقة أن المسجد الأقصى هو الهيكل وهو لنا، وسنصلى به".​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*يديعوت أحرونوت : 40 شركة فلسطينية تعرض منتجاتها فى تل أبيب
*ذكرت صحيفة يديعوت أحرونوت الإسرائيلية، أن 40 شركة فلسطينية، ستعرض لأول مرة منتجاتها فى معرض يقام فى مايو المقبل فى حدائق المعارض بتل أبيب، بالتعاون مع "مركز بيرس للسلام" وبتمويل من الاتحاد الأوروبى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*هــــاآرتس : الوفود العربية لم تقاطع كلمة شالوم فى مؤتمر الطاقة المنعقد بالإمارات* 
ذكرت صحيفة هـــاآرتس الإسرائيلية، أن الوفود العربية المشاركة فى اجتماعات مؤتمر الطاقة المتجددة الذى تستضيفه أبوظبى، لم تقاطع الكلمة التى ألقاها سيلفان شالوم وزير الطاقة الإسرائيلى.
وأن مندوبى الوفود العربية ظلوا فى أماكنهم خلال كلمة "شالوم" ولم يقاطعه أحد أوينسحب من الجلسة، كما أن الوفد الإيرانى لم ينسحب من الجلسة، بينما قررت الكويت مقاطعة المؤتمر بسبب مشاركة إسرائيل.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*الديلى تليجراف : القاعدة تدرب مئات البريطانيين فى سوريا
*ذكرت الصحيفة أن تنظيم القاعدة يدرب مئات البريطانيين على أن يصبحوا جهاديين فى سوريا، مشيرة إلى 
أن تدريبهم يشمل حثهم على القيام بهجمات عندما يعودون إلى بلادهم.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*فرنسا تحذر من عودة مئات الجهاديين الغربيين من سوريا
*أصدر وزير الداخلية الفرنسى "مانويل فالس"، تحذيرا شديد اللهجة بشأن احتمال عودة مئات الجهاديين الغربيين الذين يتلقون تدريبات فى سوريا إلى أوروبا.
 تصريحات فالس فى لقاء تليفزيونى، الأحد، محذرا من احتمالات شن هجمات إرهابية من قبل مئات الجهاديين الأوروبيين العائدين من سوريا، مما يشكل أكبر تهديد ستواجهه أوروبا فى السنوات المقبلة.
وقال الوزير الفرنسى: يعتقد أن هذين الصبيين من بين العديد من الشباب الغربى الصغير الذين سافروا إلى سوريا منذ اندلاع التمرد والقتال ضد نظام الرئيس بشار الأسد، مما زاد الحرب الأهلية فى البلد اشتعالا.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*بارى ماتش : الرئيس الفرنسى يطلب من رفيقته "الرسمية" وقتا قبل تحديد مصير علاقتهما*
نقلت صحيفة "الإندبندنت" ما أوردته مجلة "بارى ماتش" الفرنسية، من أن الرئيس الفرنسى فرانسوا هولاند أخبر رفيقته
سيدة فرنسا الأولى فاليرى تريروفيلر، أنه فى حاجة إلى مزيد من الوقت، قبل أن يقرر ما إذا كان سينهى علاقتهما.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*حمزاوى ليبرالى لا يمكن أن يشكل تهديدا لأحد
*انتقدت صحيفة *نيويورك تايمز* إدانة عدد من الشخصيات الإعلامية والسياسية بتهمة إدانة القضاء المصرى، ومن بينهم الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، أستاذ العلوم السياسية والبرلمانى السابق، وكذلك الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، قائلة إن هذه القضية تشير إلى الكيفية التى ستطبق بها الحكومة المؤقتة حرية التعبير التى نص عليها الدستور.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*واشنطن بوست : كلينتون تسارع للانتهاء من كتابة مذكراتها استعدادا لخوض السباق الرئاسى 2016*
ذكرت صحيفة واشنطن بوست أن هيلارى كلينتون تسارع نحو الانتهاء من كتابة مذكراتها كوزيرة سابقة للخارجية 
الأمريكية، وهو أمر يراه أصدقاؤها مهمة عاجلة لتأريخ جزء رئيسى من إرثها السياسى، استعدادا لخوض السباق​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*واشنطن بوست:*
تقول الصحيفة، إن جون كيرى، وزير الخارجية الحالى، يحظى باستحسانا على صعيد الإنجازات الدبلوماسية مع 
إيران وغيرها من القضايا التى لم تحقق كلينتون فيها تقدما.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*"العسكريين المتقاعدين" يعلنون الاعتصام لمطالبة السيسى بالترشح للرئاسة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 08:34
أعلنت جبهة العسكريين المتقاعدين الدخول فى اعتصام أمام مقر وزارة الدفاع المصرية، بداية من اليوم "الثلاثاء"،
لدفع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى للترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*مصدر قضائى : الاستئناف تحيل "مرسى" للجنايات خلال ساعات فى "التخابر" *
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 
قال مصدر قضائى بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة، إن المحكمة بصدد إصدار بيان لإحالة الرئيس السابق
 محمد مرسى إلى محكمة الجنايات فى اتهامه بالتخابر لدول أجنبية.
وأضاف  المحكمة ستصدر هذا البيان خلال ساعات.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*وزير الزراعة : مناقصة عالمية لإعادة هيكلة بنك التنمية وقطاعات الوزارة*​

*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*وفد بريطانى يزور مصر لدراسة الفرص المتاحة فى مشروع قناة السويس*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 13:33
يقوم حالياً وفد بريطانى بزيارة قصيرة لمصر تستغرق أسبوعا، يضم كلا من تيم فلير، مدير المكتب التجارى فى لندن، ورود جريفين، خبير إدارة المشروعات العملاقة ببريطانيا، مكتب التمثيل التجارى UKTI بالسفارة البريطانية بمصر؛ لدراسة الفرص المتاحة فى مشروع تنمية قناة السويس.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*وزير الرياضة يتهرب من سؤال الصحفيين حول أزمته مع الحكومة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 13:46
تهرب طاهر أبو زيد وزير الرياضة من سؤال الصحفيين حول أزمته مع الحكومة رافضا التعليق على الموضوع
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*العاملون بالمترو يهددون بالإضراب ويتهمون مسئولى الشركة بتجاهل مطالبهم*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 13:59
قال رفعت عرفات رئيس النقابة المستقلة للعاملين بالشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو إن مسئولى الشركة
تهربوا للمرة الثانية من حضور جلسة المفاوضات الجماعية الخاصة بمطالب العاملين بالشركة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*الأزهر يستنكر اقتحام الصهاينة باحات الأقصى ويحذر من العواقب*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 14:14
استنكر الأزهر الشريف، اقتحام العشرات من عناصر المخابرات الإسرائيلية باحات المسجد الأقصى الشريف، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*محامى طاهر أبو زيد يستأنف على حكم حبسه سنة لعدم تنفيذه حكما قضائيا*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 14:21
استئناف صباح اليوم محامى طاهر أبو زيد على حكم حبسه سنة وعزله من وظيفته، لامتناعه عن تنفيذ حكم قضائى خاص.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*بالونات تحمل صور السيسى تزين سماء صالة استاد القاهرة..وعلى جمعة يبكى *
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 14:58
امتلأت سماء استاد القاهرة ببالونات صور الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وتأثر الدكتور على جمعة 
المفتى السابق بالمشهد باكياً.
*" اليوم السابع "*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*ذعر بمحطة سكك حديد طنطا بعد العثور على جسم غريب بقطار قادم من منوف *
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 16:06
شهدت محطة سكك حديد طنطا حالة من الذعر بعد العثور على جسم غريب داخل قطار
رقم 347 القادم من منوف إلى طنطا
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*إبطال مفعول "قنبلة بدائية" أمام منزل المستشار أحمد الزند بطنطا*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 16:39
تمكن خبراء المفرقعات من إبطال مفعول قنبلة بدائية الصنع، كان أحد المجهولين قد قام بوضعها أمام منزل
المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى قضاة مصر بمنطقة الاستاد بطنطا.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*رئيس المترو: قنابل محطة الشهداء بدائية لإحداث انفجار صوتى*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 16:47
أكد المهندس عبد الله فوزى رئيس الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو، أن القنابل الثلاث التى تم 
العثور عليها فى محطة الشهداء عبارة عن عبوات بدائي
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*مصطفى بكرى: سلمنا خطابا لمكتب"السيسى" للمطالبة بترشحه للرئاسة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 17:29
سلم الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى المتحدث الرسمى باسم جبهة مصر بلدى، خطاباً إلى مكتب الفريق 
أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع، لمطالبته بالترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*مصدر قضائى : إحالة النائب العام السابق للجنايات فى قضية "التنصت"*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 17:32
قال مصدر قضائى إن المستشار محمد شيرين فهمى، قاضى التحقيق المنتدب من رئيس محكمة
الاستئناف، سيصدر قرارا خلال ساعات بإحالة المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*تحقيقات رقابية حول قيام شركة مبيدات بإغراق السوق بمنتجات مغشوشة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 18:25
تقوم الأجهزة الرقابية بوزارة الزراعة بإجراء تحقيقات "مكثفة" بعد تورط إحدى الشركات المستوردة للمبيدات فى 
طرح أحد المنتجات فى الأسواق المصرية بكميات كبيرة، وإغراق السوق بهذه الأنواع رغم أنها حصلت 
فقط على موافقة لاستيراد 500 كجم من هذا المبيد .
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*"الوفد" يقرر التحالف مع المصرى الديمقراطى بالانتخابات البرلمانية*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 18:31
قررت الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد فى اجتماعها اليوم، برئاسة الدكتور السيد البدوى شحاتة رئيس الوفد الموافقة 
على خوض الانتخابات النيابية القادمة بتحالف انتخابى مع الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*مستشار الرئيس : الدستور قضى على كل أنواع التمييز بين المصريين*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 18:34
قال مصطفى حجازى، إن الدستور الجديد قضى على كل أنواع التمييز بين المصريين، جاء ذلك خلال 
المؤتمر الصحفى لمستشار الرئيس للشئون السياسية
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*مصطفى حجازى : أنهينا الفاشية الدينية..والمتطرفون ليس لهم مكان بيننا*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 18:47
استعرض مصطفى حجازى مستشار رئيس الجمهورية للشئون السياسية والاستراتيجية خلال مؤتمر صحفى
بهيئة الاستعلامات، استحقاقات المرحلة الانتقالية منذ ثورة 30 يونيو
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*مستشار الرئيس : على الإخوان الاعتذار قبل التفكير فى الرجوع للوطن*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 19:04
قال الدكتور مصطفى حجازى، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية للشئون السياسية، إن قوله "لمن يريد أن ينضم
إلى كتيبة الوطن"، لا يخص بالتحديد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 9 عناصر تكفيرية وقنبلتين مدون عليهما كتائب القسام بسيناء*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 19:24
قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى، إن عناصر إنفاذ القانون من الجيش والشرطة، تمكنت 
صباح اليوم من مداهمة مناطق (السكاسكة- قرية المقاطعة- قرية نجيلة).
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*الإخوان يقطعون الطريق أمام "كايرومول" بالهرم ويحرقون سيارة شرطة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 20:31
قطع عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان الطريق أمام "كايرومول" بالهرم، فيما قام عدد منهم 
بحرق سيارة شرطة كانت متواجدة بالمكان
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*نتانياهو: دول المنطقة قلقة من الإخوان وإيران أكثر من إسرائيل*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 20:35
وجه رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى بنيامين نتانياهو تهديداً لحركة حماس وفصائل المقاومة فى قطاع غزة، قائلا: "إذا نسيت 
حماس والمنظمات الأخرى العبرة التى لقنتهم إياها إسرائيل، فسيتعلمونها بقوة كبيرة قريباً".
وقال نتانياهو خلال مؤتمر صحفى مع رئيس حكومة كندا ستيفن هاربر: "نحن نحبط عمليات حينما نرصدها 
قبل التنفيذ، ونرد على من يهاجمنا الصبر الإسرائيلى قد نفد، وإذا استمر تقطير القذائف، سيكون الرد صعبا ومدمرا".
وأضاف "لقد أثمرت هذه السياسة عن فترة من الهدوء فى عام 2013، حيث كان العام الأكثر هدوءا منذ سنوات 
طويلة، إذا نسيت حماس والمنظمات الإرهابية هذه العبرة، فسيتعلمونها بقوة كبيرة قريبا".
وربط نتنياهو تهديده بالظروف الإقليمية وبموجة العداء للحركات الإسلامية، لا سيما فى مصر، وقال: "يتشكل شرق 
أوسط جديد، فدول المنطقة قلقة من إيران والإخوان المسلمين أكثر من إسرائيل".
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*"الإخوان" مغازلة: وعينا الدرس.. واقتنعنا أن الوطن للشعب كله*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 19:40
قالت جماعة الإخوان، إن الشعب المصرى قام بثورته العظيمة فى 25 يناير 2011، التى أبهرت العالم كله، وتمثلت عظمتها فى تلقائيتها وسلميتها وتضحياتها ونقائها وثباتها وروحها التى صهرت كل الفصائل والتوجهات فى بوتقة الوطنية الخالصة العابرة للولاءات الحزبية والمذهبية والمخلصة لمصلحة الوطن، وكانت هذه هى أسباب نجاحها الكبير والسريع. 
وتابعت: "لقد وعينا جميعا الدرس، واقتنعنا بحكمة أن الوطن للشعب كله بكل أفراده وفصائله وقواه، نديره عبر مشاركة حقيقية من كل أطيافه، لا تستثنى أحدا، ولا تقصى أحدا، ولا تحتكر الحقيقة، ولا تتحكم فى توزيع صكوك الوطنية بالهوى".
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*أحمد الزند : القبض على من وضعوا قنبلة أمام شقتى بطنطا خلال ساعات*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 21:01
قال المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، إن القنبلة التى وضعت أمام شقته كانت كاملة الصنع ومعدة 
للانفجار خلال 40 ثانية، مشددًا على أنه يعلم أسماء وأوصاف بعض أعضاء الجماعة الإرهابية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*امرأة تلد أكبر طفل وزنه "15" كيلو جراماً بأمريكا *
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 10:37
ذكرت صحيفة "ديلى برس" الأمريكية مؤخراً، أن امرأة 28 عاماً تدعى فنيسا كيرفانتيز قد أنجبت ولداً أندروا جاكوب 
الذى يزن 15 كيلو جراما يوم الخميس الماضى فى مستشفى وادى الصحراء
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*العادات الغذائية الخاطئة تسبب سرطان القولون*

الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 07:13

تشير الدراسات الحديثة ارتفاع معدلات الإصابة بسرطان القولون، وبالرغم من انخفاض معدلات الاصابة بة فى مجتمعاتنا العربية فى السنوات الماضية، إلا أن هناك ارتفاعا ملحوظا فى معدلات الإصابة خاصة مع تغيير النمط الغذائى والحياتى فى الفترة الأخيرة فى مجتمعاتنا العربية.
ومؤخرا توصل فريق بحثى إلى أن استخدام العادات الغذائية الخاطئة هى السبب الرئيسى فى الإصابة بسرطان القولون والمستقيم، كما بينت الدراسة أن 70% من معدلات الإصابة تحدث نتيجة لتناول الوجبات السريعة والمحفزة والتى تكون مليئة بالدهون الثلاثية المشبعة بالدهون، فى حين أشارت إلى أن الإكثار من شرب المياه والسوائل وتناول الخضروات الطازجة يساعد فى الوقاية من سرطان القولون.
ويبين دكتور وائل أن *الأطعمة المشوية بطريقة خاطئة* قد تؤدى إلى الإصابة بسرطان القولون، *فالأطعمة المحروقة والمشوية* بالشكل الخاطئ تساعد فى تكون النتؤات، التى قد تتحول إلى خلايا سرطانية.
*يشير إلى أن الإكثار من تناول المعلبات والأطعمة المحفوظة المليئة بالمواد الحافظة، فضلاً عن الإكثار من تناول الدهون، خاصة الدهون الثلاثية يجهد القولون، ويساعد فى تحول الخلايا إلى خلايا سرطانية*.
*ويؤكد أن العادات** الغذائية الخاطئة التى باتت تظهر فى مجتمعاتنا فى الأونة الأخيرة من الوجبات السريعة، وعدم ممارسة الرياضة، فضلاً عن عدم تناول المياه بالقدر الكافى، كلها عوامل تؤدى إلى الإصابة بسرطان القولون.*
ويبين أن تلوث المياه والتلوث الهوائى المنتشر من حولنا يساعد فى انتشار الأمراض ومن بينها سرطان القولون،
وحول العلاج يشير الدكتور وائل إلى أن العلاج يختلف حسب الحالة ومرحلة تطور المرض، ففى المراحل الأولية يمكن يكون العلاج من خلال العلاج الكيميائى، وفى المراحل المتوسطة والأخيرة يكون استئصال الأمعاء هو العلاج الأفضل، لضمان عدم انتقال المرض إلى باقى أجزاء الجسم أو إلى الغدد الليمفاوية المجاورة للقولون، ويستمر العلاج بعد الاستئصال عن طريق العلاج الكيميائى والإشعاعى.
*وللوقاية من مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان القولون يجب البعد عن التوتر والعصبية، والبعد عن العادات الغذائية الخاطئة وممارسة الرياضة بانتظام، مع شرب المياه بالقدر الكافى والبعد عن الملوثات والتدخين*.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*إخوان الجزائر يعتدون على منتخب مصر لكرة اليد بالحجارة*
 الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 21:13
تعرضت حافلة منتخب مصر لكرة اليد، للاعتداء عليها من قبل بعض الجماهير الجزائرية المُنتمية للإخوان المسلمين أثناء توجه البعثة المصرية لملعب المباراة بالعاصمة الجزائرية لخوض المباراة الختامية فى الدور الأول من المجموعة الأولى أمام المنتخب التونسى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*يونس ينفى تصريحات حلمى طولان*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 20:55
رفض أيمن يونس، عضو مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك، تصريحات حلمى طولان المدير الفنى الأسبق للزمالك، والتى أكد فيها أن مجلس إدارة الزمالك برئاسة كمال درويش تجاهله ولم يبلغه بقرار الاستغناء عنه الذى عرف به من خلال وسائل الإعلام، مشددًا على أنه أجرى اتصالاً هاتفيًا بحلمى طولان صباح اليوم ليجتمع به فى حضور درويش إلا أن طولان تجاهل الرد عليه بعد علمه بمفاوضات إدارة النادى مع أحمد حسام ميدو لتولى قيادة الفريق خلفًا له.
وقام يونس بعرض سجل المكالمات على هاتفه المحمول التى تثبت إجراءه اتصالاً هاتفياً بحلمى طولان.
يذكر أن مجلس الزمالك مجتمع الآن للإعلان عن تنصيب ميدو فى منصب المدير الفنى للفريق الأبيض فى جهاز يضم عبد الرحيم محمد فى منصب المدرب العام وأحمد عبد الحليم بمنصب مدير الكرة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*الأهلى يصرف شهرًا للعمال خلال 48 ساعة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 19:31
تلقى عمال النادى الأهلى وعدًا من مجلس إدارة النادى برئاسة حسن حمدى بصرف شهر من المكافأة المتأخرة خلال 48 ساعة
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*المحمدى : مصدوم من قرار مجلس الزمالك بإقالة طولان*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 19:29
أبدى ممدوح المحمدى، المدرب العام السابق للفريق الكروى الأول بالزمالك، اندهاشه من قرار مجلس إدارة 
الزمالك برئاسة كمال درويش بإقالة الجهاز الفنى للفريق .
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*تزايد فرص استمرار "طاهر وأنور" فى جهاز الزمالك الجديد*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 19:22
تزايدت فرصة الثنائى أيمن طاهر، مدرب حراس مرمى الفريق الكروى الأول للزمالك، وحمادة أنور المدير الإدارى
للفريق، فى مهام منصبيهما فى الجهاز الفنى الجديد.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*عادل هيكل : تفعيل قرار أبو زيد بحل مجلس الأهلى خلال ساعات* 
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 19:08
قال عادل هيكل، حارس مرمى الأهلى السابق، إنه ينتظر أخبارًا سارة بتفعيل قرار طاهر أبو زيد بحل مجلس
حسن حمدى فى الأهلى من قبل حازم الببلاوى
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*أيمن يونس : الزمالك لم يقرر إقالة "طولان"* 
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 18:58
أكد أيمن يونس، عضو مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك، أنه لم يتم حسم أمر رحيل حلمى طولان، المدير الفنى 
للفريق الأبيض، حتى الآن.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*"ميدو" يتنازل عن نصف راتبه للزمالك*

الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 18:25
*علم "اليوم السابع"*، أن أحمد حسام "ميدو" المرشح بقوة لتولى تدريب الفريق الكروى الأول بالزمالك قرر التنازل عن نصف راتبه الشهرى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*سمير فرج يفسخ عقده مع ليرس*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 18:24
أنهى أحمد سمير فرج، ظهير أيسر ليرس البلجيكى علاقته بناديه اليوم، وقرر 
فسخ تعاقده الذى يستمر حتى يونيو المقبل
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*ميدو :  أرفض الحديث عن تدريب الزمالك قبل قرار مجلس الإدارة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 18:17
رفض أحمد حسام "ميدو"، لاعب الزمالك، والمنتخب الوطنى السابق، الحديث عن تدريبه للفريق الأبيض قبل
صدور قرار رسمى من مجلس الإدارة بخصوص توليه المهمة.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*ديوكوفيتش يودع بطولة استراليا للتنس بعد هزيمته من فافرينكا*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 17:17
خرج الصربى نوفاك ديوكوفيتش "حامل اللقب" من بطولة استراليا المفتوحة للتنس، بعد خسارته فى دور الثمانية
للبطولة أمام السويسرى ستانيسلاس فافرينكا 2-6 و6-4 و6-2 و3-6 و9-7.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*جعفر يجتمع بـ"علام" لوضع اختصاصات منصب المدير الفنى لـ"الجبلاية"*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 17:13
يعقد جمال علام، رئيس اتحاد الكرة، جلسة ودية مع فاروق جعفر المدير الفنى لـ"الجبلاية" لوضع 
اختصاصات جعفر فى إطار منصبه الجديد.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*طولان يرفض الاستقالة من الزمالك بسبب "الشرط الجزائى"*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 17:12
رفض حلمى طولان، المدير الفنى للزمالك، تقديم استقالته من تدريب الفريق، مُنتظرًا إقالته من قبل مجلس 
الإدارة للحصول على قيمة الشرط الجزائى وقيمته راتب شهر.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*مجلس الزمالك يحسم عقد "ميدو".. الليلة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 16:55
أنهى هانى شكرى، عضو مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك، كل تفاصيل التعاقد مع أحمد حسام "ميدو
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*الزمالك يختبر هداف الدورى المجرى* 
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 
يخضع الإيفوارى إيشو أكبا جان بول، للاختبار مع نادى الزمالك بداية من غد الأربعاء، للحكم على مستواه وتحديد إمكانية التعاقد معه من عدمه.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*المصرى يفاوض حلمى طولان*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 
دخل مجلس إدارة النادى المصرى البورسعيدى، برئاسة ياسر يحيى، فى مفاوضات جادة مع 
حلمى طولان، المدير الفنى لنادى الزمالك
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*ناصف لـ "أبوزيد" لابد من إعادة النظر فى قرار حل الأهلى *
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 
طالب زكريا ناصف، رئيس لجنة الرياضة بحزب المصريين الأحرار، طاهر أبوزيد، وزير الرياضة، بأن يعيد 
النظر فى قرار حل مجلس إدارة الأهلى
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*روسيا تطلب مواجهة الفراعنة مقابل 80الف دولار*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 13:15
تلقى اتحاد الكرة عرضاً من إحدى الشركات لإقامة مباراة ودية للمنتخب الأول أمام روسيا يوم 26 مايو
المقبل مقابل 80 الف دولار
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*خالد عبد العزيز: دمج وزارة الشباب بالرياضة "شائعة"*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 12:45
أكد خالد عبد العزيز، وزير الشباب، أنه لا نية لدمج الوزارة مع وزارة الرياضة، مشدداً على أن ما تم تداوله 
فى الفترة الأخيرة شائعات لا أساس لها من الصحة.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

أبدى محمد حلمى، المدير الفنى لنادى إنبى ومدرب الزمالك السابق، دهشته من الأنباء التى ترددت عن إقالة حلمى طولان، مدرب الزمالك، عقب التعادل أمام حرس الحدود فى الجولة الخامسة للدورى الممتاز.
وقال إن المجلس الحالى يتربص بالمدير الفنى بدلا من أن يسانده ويساعده على حل المشكلات الخاصة باللاعبين وأن يقف بجوار الجهاز الفنى ويدعمه ماليا ومعنويا.
وأضاف "حلمى" أن ترشيح بوكير لقيادة الفريق لن يكون الحل، وأن المدرب الألمانى لن يضيف جديدا للفريق الأبيض، وأن أحمد حسام ميدو ليس لديه أى خبرات تدريبية ليقود فريق الزمالك، ولكنه بالتأكيد سيكون أفضل من الألمانى بوكير.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*وفاة الفنان فاروق نجيب منذ قليل* 
*الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 18:57*

*




*

*توفى الفنان فاروق نجيب منذ قليل بمستشفى التأمين الصحى بمدينة نصر، وذلك بعد معاناته من مرض شديد خلال الفترة الماضية، وحتى الآن لم يتم تحديد موعد ومكان العزاء.*

*ومن أشهر أعماله(ذئاب الجبل، يتربى فى عزو، عروس النيل، الخواجة عبد القادر، من أطلق الرصاص على هند علام، الملك فاروق، الفنار، آه من حواء).*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية: استيراد 100 "كلب" خلال 48 ساعة للكشف عن المفرقعات* 
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 22:34
أكد اللواء أحمد جاد منصور مساعد أول وزير الداخلية ورئيس أكاديمية الشرطة، أن وزارة الداخلية من أكثر 
الوزارات التى تحاسب نفسها وقطاع التفتيش بالوزارة لا يرحم من يخطأ، حسبما ذكر.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*مديرية أمن القاهرة : الإخوان أشعلوا النار بسيارة شرطة بشارع الطيران* 
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 22:26
أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة أن مجموعة من عناصر تنظيم جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية" قاموا 
بإضرام النيران بسيارة شرطة فى شارع الطيران
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*محافظ الإسكندرية يزور والدة البابا تواضروس بالعناية المركزة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 22:03
زار مساء اليوم الثلاثاء اللواء طارق المهدى، محافظ الإسكندرية، والدة البابا تواضروس الثانى والموجودة بالعناية 
المركزة فى مستشفى كنيسة القديسين.
*"اليوم السابع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

*مصدر عسكري: الجيش يفتش 135 منزلا غرب قناة السويس ويلقي القبض على 57 من المشتبه فيهم**
أكد مصدر عسكري مسؤول، أن الجيش الثاني الميداني، قام اليوم، بتفتيش نحو 135 منزلا في عدة مناطق بقرى ومدن غرب قناة السويس، كما تمت مداهمة 15 منزلا مهجورا، وتم إلقاء القبض على 57 فردا مشتبه بهم وضبط 5 بندقية آلية. 
كما تمكن الجيش الثاني من ضبط نحو 9 أطنان من ملابس معدة للتهريب تقدر قيمتها بـ 1.5 مليون جنيه ومستحقة لرسوم جمركية نصف مليون جنيه. 
وقال المصدر إن الجيش الثاني يقوم بعمليات انتقائية مستمرة ليلا ونهارا؛ لاستكمال تطهير البلاد والقضاء على البؤر الإرهابية والعناصر الإجرامية والتكفيرية.*

*





الثلاثاء ٢١ يناير ٢٠١٤ - ١٠:٠٥:٣٣ م*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*ضياء رشوان يغادر المستشفى بعد الاطمئنان على حالته الصحية* 
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 00:48
غادر نقيب الصحفيين مستشفى كليوباترا بمصر الجديدة، بعد الاطمئنان على صحته، وتبين أنه تعرض
لإجهاد شديد، وارتفاع فى السكر
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*وزير الخارجية يلتقى بنظيره الروسى لمناقشة قضايا "جنيف-2"*​


*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس منصور يلتقى البابا تواضروس بقصر الاتحادية اليوم*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*حمدى قنديل : ** مرسى كان يعطى الوعود ويصلى بنا جماعة ولا ينفذ شيئا*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*فريد الديب :  سأقاضى حسام عيسى لوصفه "مبارك" بـ"اللومنجى"*

*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

عندك  حق  يا  فورد  تقاضيه .. لأن  الوصف  في  غير  محله
وياريت  تقدر  تحبسه .. مالوش  لزمه  في  الوزاره ..
  الراجل  ده  بيفكرني  بالبلتاجي  في  تصريحاته  اللي  فيها  هيام  كامل
وبعيد  عن  الواقع .. عايش  لوحده  كده​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*اليوم ..17 ألف طبيب بيطرى "يُضربون" ردًا على استبعادهم من الكادر* 
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 03:49
يدخل 17 ألف طبيب بيطرى اليوم الأربعاء، فى إضراب جزئى عن العمل، لمدة ساعة من 11 :12 ظهرا
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*ممارسة التمارين الرياضية تقى من آلام الظهر*

الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 06:06
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*التعرض لأشعة الشمس يخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 03:46
كشفت دراسة أوروبية حديثة واسعة النطاق، أشرف عليها باحثون من جامعة ادنبره وجامعة ساوثهامبتون، أن 
التعرض المباشر لأشعة الشمس مدة لا تقل عن 25 دقيقة يسبب انخفاضا لضغط الدم المرتفع
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*التدخين السلبى يؤدى لزيادة معدل الإصابة بالسكتة الدماغية*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 02:30
يعد التدخين السبب الرئيسى الذى يمكن الوقاية منه فى حالات الموت المبكر بالولايات المتحدة، حيث يودى 
بحياة مليون ونصف المليون أمريكى سنويا.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*دراسة : استئصال ورم سرطان الثدى فى وقت مبكر يطيل من عمر المرأة* 
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 01:21
توصلت دراسة جديدة مؤخراً إلى أن النساء اللاتى حصلن على جراحة المحافظة على الثدى، لعلاج سرطان الثدى،
فى مرحلة مبكرة كن أقل عرضة للوفاة من سرطان الثدى خلال السنوات العشر المقبلة من أولئك اللاتى أزلن صدورهن.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*علاج ارتفاع درجة حرارة الطفل بعمل حمام ماء دافئ وليس باردا*

الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 23:06
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*رسميًا.. "ميدو" مديرًا فنيًا للزمالك*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 23:09
أصدر مجلس إدارة نادى الزمالك برئاسة كمال درويش قرارًا رسميًا بتعيين أحمد حسام ميدو مديرًا فنيًا للفريق الكروى
الأول، خلال الجلسة التى عقدها المجلس الأبيض مساء الثلاثاء لاختيار خليفة حلمى طولان المدير الفنى
السابق للفريق، ويعاونه عبد الرحيم محمد فى منصب المدرب العام وأحمد عبد الحليم فى منصب مدير الكرة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

ملاحظات 
ميدو  هرب  من  الزمالك  لأحد  الأنديه  الأوربيه  وهو  في  18 من  عمره .. وكان  وقتها  درويش  رئيسا  لمجلس  الأداره

ميدو  يمتلك  صفر  من  سنوات  الخبره  في  مجال  التدريب .. فهل  فتح  الزمالك  معمل  خاص  لتدريب  المدربين !!

ميدو  لديه  مستحقات  تخطت  ال 3  مليون  جنيه  عند  الزمالك .. ف هل  تم  تعيينه  في هذا  المنصب  لأسكاته !!

ميدو  يرتبط  بعلاقه  وثيقه  مع  شيكابالا  .. وشيكابالا  علي  خلاف  مع  درويش  .. منذ  هروب  شيكابالا  لليونان  في  عهد  درويش  السابق .. والزمالك  يحتاج  شيكابالا  حاليا .. الذي  لن  يعود  إلا  بعد  الحصول  علي  مستحقاته ..  التي  لا  يملكها  الزمالك  حاليا .. فهل تعيين  ميدو  بغرض  ضم  شيكابالا  للفريق !!

أتسائل  فقط  يا  فريق  المعلمين.   الله ....  ......​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*ميدو : لست ظالماً ليتكرر معى ما فعلته مع المعلم*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 02:30
أكد أحمد حسام ميدو، المدير الفنى الجديد لفريق الزمالك، أن الحادث الشهير الذى حدث من قبل مع حسن شحاتة، المدير الفنى السابق لمنتخب مصر، والاعتراض على قرار استبداله بعمرو زكى فى مبارة السنغال الشهيرة بالدور نصف النهائى لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية التى أقيمت بمصر عام 2006، لن يتكرر معه من لاعبى الزمالك، قائلاً "أنا لست ظالماً حتى يتكرر معى موقف شحاتة".
وأضاف "ميدو" أنه سيتغاضى عن أى أخطاء يرتكبها اللاعبون معه، وسيحاول أن يمتص غضبهم فى حال ثورتهم، وعدم الوقوف لهم نداً حتى لا يتكرر مشهد صدامه مع شحاتة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 245 قطعة سلاح وتنفيذ 15868 حكما قضائيا خلال 24 ساعة*

الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 07:46
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*حرس الحدود يحبط تهريب 17 برميل سولار فى عرض البحر المتوسط* 
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 08:58
تمكن رجال مخابرات حرس الحدود برشيد فى البحيرة من إحباط تهريب 800 لتر سولار قبل بيعها بالسوق 
السوداء فى البحر الأبيض المتوسط للسفن المارة.
*" اليوم السابع "*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*زيارات إسرائيلية سرية لدول لمنع تخفيف العقوبات المفروضة على إيران*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 08:08
كشفت مصادر صحفية إسرائيلية عن أن وزير شئون الاستخبارية يوفال شتاينتس زار روما سرا، أول أمس الاثنين،
فى إطار المساعى الحثيثة التى تبذلها إسرائيل لمنع انهيار نظام العقوبات المفروضة على 
إيران اثر قرار الدول العظمى تخفيفها
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*عسكريون أمريكيون متقاعدون يطالبون أوباما بإغلاق معتقل جوانتانامو*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 06:08
طالب 31 عسكريا أمريكيا متقاعدا أمس الثلاثاء، الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما، ببذل 
ما فى وسعه لإغلاق معتقل جوانتانامو.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*اتهام مهندس بمحاولة تسريب برنامج المقاتلة الأمريكية "إف-35" لإيران*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 05:27
قال مكتب المدعى العام للولاية كونتكيت الأمريكية أمس الثلاثاء، إن مهندس طيران سبق له العمل بشركات 
للمعدات العسكرية، وُجهت إليه اتهامات بأنه حاول أن يرسل إلى إيران، تفاصيل سرية 
بشأن برنامج المقاتلة الهجومية لسلاح الجو الأمريكى إف-35.
وقال ممثلو ادعاء، إن المتهم مظفر خزاعى- الذى يحمل الجنسيتين الأمريكية والإيرانية- كان يعيش
فى كونيتكيت، قبل أن ينتقل مؤخرا إلى إنديانابوليس.وأضافوا أنه ألقى القبض على خزاعى 
(59 عاما)فى التاسع من يناير فى مطار نيوارك ليبرتى الدولى فى نيوجيرزى.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*أوباما يدعو قادة أفريقيا لقمة بالبيت الأبيض ويستبعد مصر والسودان*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 21:44
دعا الرئيس باراك أوباما قادة الدول الأفريقية الـ47 إلى المشاركة فى قمة تعقد فى البيت الأبيض فى الخامس والسادس 
من أغسطس المقبل، وفق ما أعلنت الرئاسة الأميركية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*الولايات المتحدة تستعد لمواجهة عاصفة ثلجية جديدة*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 20:42
يستعد شرق الولايات المتحدة لمواجهة عاصفة ثلجية جديدة مع إلغاء رحلات جوية وإقفال مدارس وإدارات رسمية
وتوجيه النصائح إلى الجميع بعدم الخروج إلا فى حال الضرورة
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*روسيا تحذر الغرب من التدخل فى الشئون الداخلية لأوكرانيا*
الثلاثاء، 21 يناير 2014 - 20:12
حذر مجلس الدوما لشئون رابطة الدول المستقلة، فى بيان له، الدول الغربية من التدخل فى الشئون الأوكرانية، 
لأن الوضع المتدهور فى أوكرانيا، يشجعهم على التدخل ولكنها دولة ذات سيادة
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*"حزب الحمير" فى شمال العراق يحل نفسه بسبب "الإهانات"* 
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 09:32
لم يستطع حزب الحمير، الذى تأسس فى نهاية السبعينيات بالقرن الماضى، فى إقليم شمال العراق، تحمل الإهانات التى يوجهها الناس للحزب، فكان قرار أعضائه بحله.
واضطر عمر كلول، الأمين العام للحزب فى شمال العراق إلى إعلان قرار حل الحزب، بسبب عدم القدرة على تحمل الإهانات، كما قال.
كلول، الذى فشل على ما يبدو فى ترسيخ ثقافة احترام هذا الحيوان "الصبور"، تعرض هو وأولاده وعائلته بشكل مستمر للانتقادات والإهانات والسخرية بسبب اسم الحزب، فاضطر إلى حله.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*وزارة السياحة :  27 دولة ترفع حظر السفر عن المناطق السياحية فى مصر*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 09:26
قالت رشا العزايزى المتحدثة باسم وزارة السياحة إن 27 دولة رفعت حظر السفر إلى المناطق السياحية فى مصر حتى الآن
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

تسعى جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس" المتورطة فى أعمال العنف التى شهدتها مصر فى الآونة الأخيرة إلى 
إحداث فتنة مذهبية، حيث توعدت الجماعة فى بيان لها الشيعة فى مصر بأن يكونوا عبرة، وأنها 
ستفعل بهم كما فعلت جبهة النصرة فى لبنان بالشيعة فى إحدى ضواحى بيروت.
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 06:14
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

تهديد أنصار بيت المقدس للشيعة محاولة لعمل فتنة فى مصر بين السنة والشيعة، واستخدام الدين فى 
تقسيم البلاد، إثارة الفتن فى محاولة لعرقلة خطوات خارطة الطريق.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*إبراهيم عيسى: السيسى رئيس مصر فى أبريل المقبل*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 06:08
قال الكاتب الصحفى إبراهيم عيسى، أستطيع أن أقطع بمنتهى التأكيد الواضح أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى سوف يترشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، فور الإعلان عن فتح باب الترشح للرئاسة، مؤكدا أنه لا صحة مطلقا عما تردد عن وجود أى ارتباك يحيط بعملية ترشحه فى دوائر الدولة. 
وأشار "عيسى" إلى أن الرئيس عدلى منصور سيعلن إجراء انتخابات الرئاسة أولا، خلال الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة فى الاحتفالية التى تنظمها وزارة الداخلية. 
وتابع: لا صحة عن تردد السيسى فى الترشح للرئاسة، بل أجزم وأقطع بشكل حتمى أنه سيترشح، ولا مجال للشك بذلك،
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس منصور يستقبل البابا تواضروس الثاني على رأس وفد من الكنيسة*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 11:07
استقبل الرئيس عدلي منصور اليوم الأربعاء البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة
المرقسية على رأس وفد من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*وزير التموين : بيع الخضروات والفاكهة بمنافذ الخبز بأسعار منخفضة 15 %*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 11:18
أكد وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، أن بيع الخضراوات والفاكهة فى أكشاك الخبز سيساهم فى توفير المنتجات لجميع المواطنين، حيث يتم البيع بأسعار منخفضة تتراوح بين 10 و15 %.
وأوضح، أنه تم البدء فى 40 منفذا، ضمن المرحلة الأولى، وسيتم التوسع فى استخدام منافذ الخبز فى بيع الخضروات والفاكهة خلال الأيام القبلة، بالإضافة لتطوير المنافذ لبيع السلع والمجمدات.
وأضاف الوزير، فى تصريحات خاصة *لليوم السابع،* على هامش افتتاح منافذ الخبز لبيع الخضروات والفاكهة، أن الحكومة تقوم حاليا بتوفير جميع السلع فى مختلف المحافظات بالتنسيق مع المحافظين، ووزارة الزراعة والقوات المسلحة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*حرس الحدود يضبط 20 بندقية خرطوش بالقرب من منفذ السلوم البرى*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 11:21
تمكنت قوات حرس حدود المنطقة الغربية العسكرية بالقرب من منفذ السلوم البرى، من ضبط 20 بندقية 
خرطوش وعدد [192,000] قرص لعقار الترامادول المخدر
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*"العدل": ننتظر رد قطر فى تسليم "عبد الماجد" والرفض يتطلب إبداء أسباب*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 11:24
قال المستشار عادل فهمى، مساعد وزير العدل للتعاون الدولى، إن الوزارة ما زالت فى انتظار رد السلطات القطرية، 
على الطلب المقدم لتسليم عاصم عبد الماجد القيادى البارز بالجماعة الإسلامية، لمحاكمته فى الاتهامات
المُوجهة إليه، من جانب النيابة العامة بارتكاب جرائم إرهابية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*وزير الإسكان : إزالة أى مبان مخالفة يتم إنشاؤها اعتبارا من فبراير*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 11:30
أكد المهندس إبراهيم محلب وزير الإسكان والمرافق والمجتمعات العمرانية، أنه سيتم إزالة أى مبان مخالفة، يتم إنشاؤها
اعتبارا من شهر فبراير القادم، على أن يتم توسيع شبكة المرافق من عائد رسم المصالحات مع المبانى 
المخالفة، وذلك فور صدور قانون المصالحات، والمعروض على مجلس الوزراء حاليا.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*إخلاء سبيل عصام سلطان فى اتهامه بالتحريض على تعذيب المواطنين برابعة*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 12:53
قررت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة المنعقدة بمعهد أمناء الشرطة، منذ قليل، إخلاء سبيل عصام سلطان نائب رئيس 
حزب الوسط بضمان محل إقامته فى قضية اتهامه بالتحريض على تعذيب مواطنين برابعة العدوية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*محكمة الجنح تقضى بحبس المتهمين بتحطيم النصب التذكارى عامين مع الشغل*

الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 11:33
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*"العدل" : ننتظر رد قطر فى تسليم "عبد الماجد" والرفض يتطلب إبداء أسباب*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 11:24
قال المستشار عادل فهمى، مساعد وزير العدل للتعاون الدولى، إن الوزارة ما زالت فى انتظار رد السلطات القطرية،
 على الطلب المقدم لتسليم عاصم عبد الماجد القيادى البارز بالجماعة الإسلامية، لمحاكمته فى الاتهامات 
المُوجهة إليه،من جانب النيابة العامة بارتكاب جرائم إرهابية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*إخطار الإنتربول بملاحقة عاصم عبد الماجد ومحمد محسوب في إهانة القضاة*

الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 11:34
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*الجيش الثانى يداهم 15 منزلا مهجورا غرب القناة ويضبط 57 مشتبها بهم* 
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*جامعة الأزهر تغلق المدينة الجامعية للطلاب والطالبات اعتبارا من الغد*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 12:38
قرر مجلس جامعة الأزهر غلق المدينة الجامعية بنين وبنات اعتبارا من الخامسة عصر غدا الخميس 
وقطع المياه والكهرباء عن المبانى
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*مجلس الزمالك بالكامل يؤازر "ميدو" فى أول مران اليوم*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 12:04
استقر مجلس إدارة الزمالك، بقيادة كمال درويش على حضور مران الفريق الأبيض اليوم الأربعاء، 
المقرر إقامته الثانية ظهراً
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*"يونس" يجتمع مع "أبو زيد" لبحث مستجدات أزمة الأهلى*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 13:40
حضر مصطفى يونس، نجم الأهلى السابق، إلى مقر وزارة الرياضة، للاجتماع مع طاهر أبو زيد، وزير الرياضة،
لبحث مستجدات حل مجلس إدارة الأهلى برئاسة حسن حمدى.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*مصدر قضائى : عصام سلطان لن يخرج من محبسه لوجود قضايا أخرى ضده*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 13:25
أكد مصدر قضائى أن عصام سلطان، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، لن يخرج من محبسه عقب قرار المحكمة اليوم،
بإخلاء سبيله فى قضية اتهامه بالتحريض على تعذيب مواطنين باعتصام رابعة العدوية.
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس عدلى منصور يتفقد أجنحة معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 14:12
تفقد الرئيس عدلى منصور منذ قليل أجنحة معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب عقب افتتاحه وقد استمع
 الرئيس إلى شرح حول المعرض
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*أحمد نظيف ومصطفى مسعد يعودان للتدريس بهندسة القاهرة* 
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 14:15
عاد الدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، لمباشرة مهام عمله بقسم هندسة الحاسبات بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهر
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*الرئيس عدلى منصور يلتقى بطريرك أنطاكية والأب رفيق جريش*
الأربعاء، 22 يناير 2014 - 14:22
التقى الرئيس عدلى منصور، صباح اليوم بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية بمصر الجديدة، بغبطة البطريرك جريجوريوس 
الثالث لحام، بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق والإسكندرية وأورشليم للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك
*" اليوم السابع "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

بدأ محمود الخطيب نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة النادى الاهلى الاعداد للرد على كل اتهامات طاهر ابوزيد وزير الرياضة 
التى استند اليها فى قرار حل المجلس الذى تم ايقافه بقرار من الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

يتسلم أسطورة الطب و الجراح المصري العالمي الدكتور مجدى يعقوب جائزة "عٌلا غبور" رائدة العمل الخيري للثقافة والعلوم والخدمات الانسانية , من المركز الثقافى القبطى الارثوذكسى بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية .
وذلك في الساعة السادسة والنصف مساء الاربعاء , تحت رعاية البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسيّة , والأنبا إرميا الأسقف العام ورئيس المركز الثقافي القبطي الأرثوذكسي.
*الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

*الأرصاد: طقس الغد شتوي معتدل الحرارة.. والقاهرة تسجل 20 درجة


الأربعاء 22/يناير/2014 - 04:44 م
صورة أرشيفية القاهرة أ ش أ

يتوقع خبراء هيئة الأرصاد الجوية أن يسود البلاد غدًا (الخميس) طقس شتوي معتدل الحرارة على السواحل الشمالية والوجه البحري والقاهرة حتى شمال الصعيد، دافئ على جنوب سيناء وجنوب الصعيد نهارًا شديد البرودة ليلًا.

وتقل الرؤية في الشبورة المائية الكثيفة صباحًا على السواحل الشمالية ومحافظات الوجه البحري والقاهرة ومدن القناة تمتد حتى شمال الصعيد، كما تظهر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة على السواحل الشمالية، والرياح أغلبها شمالية شرقية خفيفة إلى معتدلة تنشط على خليج السويس والبحر الأحمر تؤدي إلى اضطراب الملاحة البحرية هناك.

وبالنسبة لحالة البحر المتوسط فتكون معتدلة، وارتفاع الموج فيه من متر إلى مترين، والرياح شمالية غربية، أما البحر الأحمر فمعتدل إلى مضطرب وارتفاع الموج فيه من مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار، والرياح شمالية شرقية.

وفيما يلى بيان بدرجات الحرارة المتوقعة غدًا على محافظات ومدن مصر:

الصغرى- العظمى

القاهرة 12 20
الإسكندرية 11 19
مطروح 10 18
بورسعيد 11 19
دمياط 10 19
بلطيم 10 20
الإسماعيلية 12 21
السويس 12 21
العريش 10 19*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2014)

سمع ، منذ قليل، دوى انفجار شديد بالقرب من محطة مترو "أم المصريين" بإتجاه الجيزة، ولم تعلن أى تفاصيل حتى اللحظة .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2014)

اشاعه اتصلت بواحد صاحبي ومفيش حاجه​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2014)

*ألقى مجهولون، منذ قليل، قنابل مولوتوف على نقطة شرطة الحي السويسري، بالحي العاشر بمدينة نصر، ما أدى إلى احتراقها، ولم تسفر عن أي خسائر في الأرواح. *
*قال اللواء ممدوح عبدالقادر، مدير إدارة الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة، إن رجال الدفاع المدني تمكنوا من إخماد النيران قبل امتدادها للأماكن المجاورة. فيما قال مصدر أمني، إن المتهمين مجموعة من الإخوان، أحرقوا نقطة الشرطة، وجاري البحث عنهم وضبطهم.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2014)

*الأنتخابات الرئاسية أولا ....... قرار رئيس الجمهورية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2014)

*رئيس الجمهورية: إن استلزم أمن مصر إتخاذ إجراءات إستثنائية .... فسنتخذ تلك الأجراءات
كلام سليم جدا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2014)

*بدأت القوات الأمنية فى إطلاق نار بكثافة من مختلف ارتكازاتها على طول الشريط الحدودى بين مصر وقطاع غزة برفح، وقال شهود عيان إن النيران تطلق بشكل متواصل كما سمع أصوات نيران تحذيرية تطلق من مقرات أمنية بمنطقة الشيخ زويد.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

*اغتيال اللواء محمد سعيد مدير المكتب الفنى لوزير الداخلية بالطالبية*

الثلاثاء، 28 يناير 2014 - 10:09






 الواء محمد السعيد سعد الدين احمد حسانين عبدالجواد 
كتب بهجت أبو ضيف

استشهد اللواء محمد سعيد، مدير المكتب الفنى لوزير الداخلية، برصاص عناصر إرهابية صباح اليوم، أمام منزله بمنطقة الطالبية، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى الشرطة بالعجوزة.
وأكد بيان لوزارة الداخلية وقع الحادث مؤكدا أن هناك جهودا مكثفة تجرى الان لضبط المتورطين فى الحادث.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

*انقطاع المياه 8 ساعات عن 12 منطقة بالقاهرة من مساء غد حتى الخميس*

الثلاثاء، 28 يناير 2014 - 10:11






 شركة مياه الشرب بالقاهرة الكبرى 
كتب أحمد حسن

أعلنت شركة مياه الشرب بالقاهرة الكبرى عن قطع المياه عن 12 منطقة فى محافظة القاهرة، اعتبارا من الساعة العاشرة مساء غد الأربعاء وحتى الساعة السادسة صباح الخميس، نظرا لقيام الشركة بأعمال الصيانة اللازمة للاستعداد لفصل الصيف.

وضمت المناطق كلا من "حلوان، وحلوان البلد، ومنشية جمال عبد الناصر، وعرب غنيم بحلوان شرق وغرب، ومدينة الموظفين، وتقسيم الاتحاد الاشتراكى، وتقسيم سلاح المهندسين، ومدينة أطلس، ومنطقة التبين، ومصنع الصلب، ومدينة الصلب القديمة، وكفر العلو".

وأهابت الشركة بالمواطنين وأصحاب المخابز والمستشفيات الواقعة فى هذه المناطق تدبير احتياجاتهم من المياه خلال الفترة المذكورة، كما قامت الشركة بتدبير سيارات مياه صالحة للشرب متواجدة بالمناطق المتأثرة، وداعية الاتصال بالخط الساخن 125 على التليفون الأرضى فقط، فى حالة طلبها.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

*الأمن يكثف جهوده لكشف المتورطين فى اغتيال مدير مكتب وزير الداخلية*

الثلاثاء، 28 يناير 2014 - 10:42






 صورة أرشيفية 
كتب بهجت أبو ضيف 

تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية من جهودها لضبط الجناة المتورطين فى اغتيال اللواء محمد سعيد مدير المكتب الفنى لوزير الداخلى، وتقوم بإعداد الأكمنة على الطرق لضبط المتورطين.

فيما فرضت قوات الأمن كردونا أمنيا مكان الحادث وتشديدات أمنية بالمنطقة بشارع إسماعيل رمزى بالطالبية.

جدير بالذكر أن مدير المكتب الفنى لوزير الداخلية قد لقى مصرعه أثناء استقلاله لسيارته الملاكى بمنطقة الطالبية فى طريقه إلى عمله، بعد أن أطلق عليه إرهابيون مجهولون وابلاً من الأعيرة النارية أثناء استقلالهما لدراجة بخارية بدون لوحات معدنية، وتم نقله بعدها إلى مستشفى الشرطة ليلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

*أهالى التوفيقية يساعدون الأمن فى ملاحقة عناصر الإخوان بوسط البلد*

الثلاثاء، 28 يناير 2014 - 11:56






 عنف الإخوان - أرشيفية 
كتب أحمد متولى

تجمع أهالى منطقة التوفيقية بشارع 26 يوليو، لمساعدة قوات الأمن المركزى فى ملاحقة عناصر تنظيم الإخوان، بعد اشتباكهم مع قوات الشرطة أمام دار القضاء العالى وتفريق تظاهراتهم التى نظمها منذ الصباح، بالتزامن مع محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.

ولاحق الأهالى عناصر الإخوان التى فرت من قوات الأمن باتجاه شارع طلعت حرب، وعماد الدين بوسط البلد، حيث تمكن عدد من الأهالى من ضبط 3 من عناصر الإخوان وتسليمهم إلى ضباط الشرطة، بعد أن حاولوا الاعتداء على الباعة الجائلين بشارع 26 يوليو.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

*الفريق شفيق: لن أترشح أمام "السيسى" وأنصح "عنان" بألا يخوض السباق*

الإثنين، 27 يناير 2014 - 23:44







 الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية 
كتب سمير حسنى وعبد الوهاب الجندى

قال الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن ترقية الفريق السيسى إلى رتبة المشير تقليد عريق فى القوات المسلحة، ولكنها جاءت متأخرة بعض الشىء، كاشفا أنه لن يترشح فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، حال نزول المشير "السيسى" فى الانتخابات.

وأضاف الفريق شفيق فى مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "القاهرة اليوم"، الذى يقدمه الإعلاميان عمرو أديب ومحمد شردى، ويذاع على قناة "اليوم": "مستعد لتقديم كل الدعم للمشير عبد الفتاح السيسى، خاصة أننى كنت أتمتع بدعم قطاع عريض من الشعب المصرى أثناء الانتخابات الرئاسية، التى كنت أنا الفائز فيها بالمركز الأول وليس الثانى، ولكن مصلحة مصر هى الأهم الآن، ولكنى متمسك بموقفى فى قضية تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية ونتيجتها حتى تكون قاعدة لفقهاء القانون ليس أكثر".

وتابع: "أنصح الفريق سامى عنان عدم النزول للانتخابات الرئاسية ونلتف جميعاً حول مرشح واحد يريده الشعب"، مطالبًا بالاتحاد وراء "السيسى" حتى لا تتفتت الأصوات، وأشار إلى أن المرحلة الحالية القادمة تتطلب الهدوء، وعدم التصعيد فى الخلاف مع العالم الخارجى، مشيرا إلى أن الدولة تهدمت فى عهد الإخوان، ويجب أن نتجاوز مرحلة المعاناة التى سنمر بها بلا شك. 

وحول التعامل مع قطر، قال شفيق "إن هناك من الشعب القطرى من يتضامن مع مصر"، مؤكدا أن الدول تتغير سياساتها تجاه مصر بمجرد استقرار الأوضاع، وأضاف "إننا نتفق مع أن هناك فارقا بين الشعب القطرى والسلطة القطرية الحاكمة، ويجب التعامل من هذا المنطلق".

وحول ما إذا كان على علاقة بالمشير "السيسى" قال شفيق: "لم أعمل مع المشير السيسى بشكل مباشر، وكنت فى الطيران المدنى وهو فى المخابرات الحربية، ولكنى تحدثت مع المشير السيسى مرتين هاتفياً فقط عند تولية مهام الوزارة ومرة أخرى هنأته على خطاب له"، وقال المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية "إن خروجى من مصر نتيجة الاتهامات الباطلة والقضايا المرتبة ضدى، وسأكون فى أقرب فرصة بمصر".


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

*الحماية المدنية: ابطال مفعول عبوة محلية الصنع بمحيط دار القضاء *

الثلاثاء، 28 يناير 2014 - 11:55






 خبراء المفرقعات 
كتب : عبد الرحمن سيد

قال اللواء جمال حلاوه نائب مدير الادارة العامة للحماية المدنية بالقاهرة انه مسيرة لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين اثناء سيرها بجانب دار القضاء العالى القوا كرتونة بها زجاجات مولوتوف و عبوة محلية الصنع صغيرة الحجم كانت على شكل علبة كانز بها اسلاك ووصلات ببطارية و تم ابطال مفعولها بمعرفة خبراء المفرقعات بشارع شمبيلون و تم اجراء عمليات تمشيط للمكان و لم يتم العثور على شئ اخر بمحيط دار القضاء .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

*أمن المطار يلقى القبض على مواطن بحوزته "طبنجة" وولاعة وخاتم رسمى*

الثلاثاء، 28 يناير 2014 - 12:08






 مطار القاهرة الدولى – أرشيفية 
كتب محمد طنطاوى

ألقت سلطات الأمن بمطار القاهرة الدولى صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، القبض على أحد المترددين على دائرة الميناء وبحوزته ولاعة على شكل طبنجة بيريتا، بالإضافة إلى حيازته خاتم الإدارة المركزية للحاسب الآلى.

وقال مصدر بالمطار، إن رجال البحث الجنائى اشتبهوا فى المواطن "جامع.ن.ج" ومقيم بمركز أبنوب بمحافظة أسيوط وبتفتيشه عثر بين طيات ملابسه على ولاعة تشبه طبنجة حية، بالإضافة إلى خاتم الإدارة المركزية للحاسب الآلى وعدد من أفلام الوسائط.

وأمر اللواء علاء الدين على مدير أمن المطار، بتحرير محضر للراكب وإحالته للنيابة واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

*ضبط 7 من الإخوان بدمنهور بينهم عنصر خطط لحرق مركبات الشرطة*

الثلاثاء، 28 يناير 2014 - 12:07






 صورة أرشيفية 
البحيرة – جمال أبو الفضل و ناصر جودة

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحيرة، منذ قليل بإشراف اللواء محمد حبيب مساعد الوزير، مدير أمن البحيرة، من ضبط 7 من ما يسمى بحركة عفاريت دمنهور التابعة لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، والمطلوب ضبطهم لاتهامهم بالتحريض على أعمال العنف وحرق مبنى ديوان عام محافظة البحيرة، وذلك فى إطار الحملات الأمنية الموسعة لضبط قيادات وكوادر تنظيم الإخوان، وأعوانهم من المسجلين خطر، المطلوبين على ذمة عدد من القضايا، أهمها التحريض على العنف، وحرق المنشآت الحكومية.

وقال مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى فى تصريحات خاصة، إن حملة مكبرة من ضباط إدارة البحث الجنائى برئاسة اللواء دكتور أشرف عبد القادر، مدير المباحث، ضمت العميد محمد خريصة رئيس المباحث، والعقيد محمد الديب مفتش المباحث والمقدم محمد البسيونى رئيس مباحث قسم دمنهور بالاشتراك مع ضباط فرع الأمن الوطنى بالبحيرة، تمكنت من ضبط كل من 7 من أعضاء حركة عفاريت دمنهور، والتابعة لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، وهم كل من "رمضان شمة"، و"ناصر زغلولة"، و"محمد عوض القهوجى"، و"خالد سعد القمحاوى"، و"أحمد مدحت الجارية" السيد الفتيانى "المحامى"، و"مصطفى زكريا زويل" الذى قام بنشر مخططا لحرق مركبات الشرطة عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك من خلال تكوين مجموعات ثورية صغيرة لردع سيارات الشرطة وحرقها باستخدام عجائن مخلوطة بمواد ملتهبة، وإضرام النيران بعدها فى تلك المركبات على غرار ما حدث بالثورة الإيرانية.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

*القبض على إخوانى يدير معملا لتصنيع المتفجرات بحلوان وإبطال 20 قنبلة*

الثلاثاء، 28 يناير 2014 - 12:42





 صورة أرشيفية 


القبض على إخوانى يدير معملا لتصنيع المتفجرات بحلوان وإبطال 20 قنبلة.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

*ننشر مشروع قانون وكالة الفضاء المزمع إنشاؤها بعد شهرين.. تتبع الرئاسة لتوفير الدعم.. وتهتم بالخبرات المصرية وتدريبها.. وإنشاء سجل وطنى للأجسام الفضائية وشركات للتكنولوجيا.. وعقد اتفاقيات دولية *

الثلاثاء، 28 يناير 2014 - 07:08






 عصام حجى 
كتبت شيماء حمدى

يهدف مشروع قانون إنشاء هيئة الفضاء المصرية، المقدم من الهيئة القومية للاستشعار عن بعد وعلوم الفضاء، للرئاسة من خلال الدكتور عصام حجى، المستشار العلمى لرئيس الجمهورية، والذى أكد مؤخرا أن الرئاسة تتخذ خطوات جادة لإنشاء وكالة الفضاء، للإعلان عنها بعد شهرين، وأن هناك مشروع قانون يتم مناقشته حاليا، وهو الذى ننفرد بنشر ملامحه الأساسية.

وتتمثل أهم ملامح مشروع القانون وبنوده، التى حصلت "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه، فى إنشاء وكالة الفضاء المصرية، تتبع رئيس الجمهورية وتكون لها إدارة كاملة مستقلة، تستمدها من طبيعة المسئوليات التى تقوم بها، والمرتبط أكثرها بالأمن القومى للبلاد، على أن تشارك الهيئة فى خطط التنمية المستدامة، وما يتعلق بالموارد الطبيعية والثروات المتوفرة للدولة، بما يساعد متخذى القرار على اتخاذ إجراءات صحيحة فى الوقت المناسب.

وأكدت بنود مشروع القانون على أن إنشاء وتنمية صناعة الفضاء فى مصر واستخداماتها للأغراض السلمية، بما يتواءم مع أهداف وسياسة الدولة التنموية والاستراتيجية، وتخطيط وإنشاء البنية الأساسية العلمية والتكنولوجية والصناعة الفضائية المناسبة، لتنفيذ الأهــداف القومية الفضائية لمصر.

وأشار مشروع القانون إلى ضرورة إنشــاء المـدينــة الفضـائيــة على مراحل، طبقاً لأحدث النظم العالمية امتلاك قدرة التحليل والتصميم والتطوير والتجميع والاختبار والتشغيل والصيانة والمعايرة لأنظمة الأقمار الصناعية، ومتابعة مراحل التصنيع فى الداخل والخارج، وتخطيط وإنشاء شبكة محطات للتحكم، وتخطيط مهام الأقمار الصناعية، وأخرى لاستقبال البيانات من الأقمار المصرية أو غيرها من المنظومات الأخرى.

وشددت بعض بنود مشروع القانون على الاهتمام بإدارة الموارد البشرية المتخصصة فى علوم وتكنولوجيا الفضاء، واستحداث برامج لتنميتها نوعياً وكمياً، من خلال مراكز تدريب متخصصة داخلياً وخارجياً.

وأبرزت مواد المشروع، إنشاء وإدارة سجل وطنى لتسجيل الأجسام الفضائية، وفقـاً للقــواعـد والمعــايير الدوليــة المعترف بها فى هذا المجال، وتلتزم كل جهة أو شخص طبيعى أو معنوى يطلق أجساماً فضائية، أن يسجلها وفقاً للقواعد والإجراءات التى تقررها الهيئة.

وسمح مشروع القانون بإنشاء الشركات التى تساعد على تنمية صناعة تكنولوجيا الفضاء، وما يرتبط بها أو المساهمة فى شركات قائمة بالفعل، وتقـديم الدعــم الفنى لجميــع مؤسسات الدولة وغيرهــا من الأشخاص الاعتبارية والطبيعية، فى مجال هندسة وتكنولوجيا الفضاء والرقابة عليها، ونقل التكنولوجيا العالمية لعلوم الفضاء وتحقيق الاستفادة منها، ودعم البحوث والدراسات فى مجال تحديث وتطوير تكنولوجيا علوم الفضاء، والعمل على الاستفادة بنتائجها.

وأكد مشروع القانون أيضا على ضرورة انفتاح مصر فى مجال أبحاث الفضاء، والتعاون مع الدول والخبرات الأخرى العربية والعالمية، من خلال إبرام الاتفاقيات والعقود لبناء نظم فضائية، مع الهيئات والشركات المصرية أو العربية أو الدولية فى مجالات اختصاصها، بما يحقق أهداف الهيئة ومشروعاتها، والتمثيل الدولى فى المؤسسات الفضائية والدخول فى تكتلات فضائية، والتعاون مع جهات ومؤسسات الأبحاث العلمية والتطبيقات التكنولوجية فى الداخل والخارج، ووضع الخطط والبرامج وقواعد وأساليب الإدارة التى تتفق ونشاط الهيئة.


----------



## BITAR (30 يناير 2014)

*نشر أسامة مرسى، نجل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، أنشودة يدعى أن والده كتبه من داخل السجن يوم 28 يناير الجارى، واعتبرها هتافات كتبها ضد الحكومة المصرية.*
*وذكر نجل مرسى، خلال صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" اليوم الخميس، الأنشودة وهى :*
*" تقتل نص الشعب يا خاين.. عايز تبقى لمصر رئيس.. كلا كلا .. أبدًا والله.. ملكك زايل .. يا إبليس.. الله شاهد وإحنا شهود.. باطل باطل .. يا عتريس " :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## BITAR (3 فبراير 2014)

*قال أهالى بمنطقة رفح فى شمال سيناء، إن إطلاق نار كثيف قد شُهد اليوم بميدان الماسورة على مدخل رفح الغربى، وجاء إطلاق النار أثناء عودة حملة أمنية من مهام لها بمنطقة جنوب رفح، أعقبه إغلاق الأهالى لمحالهم فى الميدان ومغادرتهم وسط حالة من الهلع والخوف.*
*وكانت قوات الأمن قد سمحت لأصحاب المحلات بهذا الميدان بتشغيلها فيما يشهد طريق "العريش رفح" إغلاقا جزئيا للطريق بمناطق الارتكازات الأمنية فى منطقة الخروبة، ومدخل مدينة الشيخ زويد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2014)

​ 




*أكد مصدر أمنى بوقوع 4 انفجارات متتالية بنقطة شرطة التجنيد الواقعة في  جسر السويس بين قسمي شرطة مصر الجديدة والزيتون، أسفرت عن إتلاف سيارتين  تابعتين للشرطة، ولا إصابات حتي الآن.الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2014)

*بوابة الشروق| مسؤول بـ«العدل» ‫#‏السعودية‬: الحبس من 3 إلى 20 سنة لمن يضع شعار ‫#‏رابعة‬ في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي *​


----------



## soul & life (6 فبراير 2014)

وزير التعليم: تأجيل الدراسة للمرة الثانية وارد بسبب أنفلونزا الخنازير

الخميس، 6 فبراير 2014 - 13:21
محمود أبو النصر وزير التعليم
كتب آية دعبس وأحمد بكرى
أكد الدكتور محمود أبو النصر وزير التربية والتعليم، أن الوزارة تجرى اتصاﻻت مع وزارة الصحة لدراسة كيفية عودة الدراسة يوم 22 فبراير الجارى بالتواكب مع ارتفاع معدﻻت اﻻصابة بالأنفلونزا الموسمية وأنفلونزا الخنازير، وسبل حماية الطلاب من العدوى.

وأوضح الوزير فى تصريحات صحفية، أنه حال استمرار زيادة أعداد الإصابة، فمن الممكن أن يتم تأجيل الدراسة مرة أخرى، إذا أكدت وزارة الصحة ضرورة ذلك للحد من انتشار المرض، ﻻفتا أن اتخاذه قرار التأجيل جاء مناسبا مع بدء ظهور المرض.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2014)

تجميد عضوية قطر في مجلس التعاون
الخليجي...
خلي اﻻرهابيين اللي عندكم
وقناة الخنزيرة تنفعكم....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2014)

*عاجل | شبكة العمرانية الإخبارية | O.N.N | تمركز قوات الامن فى شارع الهرم محطة الطالبية تحسبا لخروج اى مسيرات للانصار الرئيس السابق ..
* *
 نقلا عن قناة الـCBC
*​


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2014)

*ضبط جهاز بث مباشر لـ11فضائية بتركيا وقطر بمظاهرات إخوان الإسكندرية*​ 
 *الجمعة، 7 فبراير 2014*

*الإسكندرية – هناء أبو العز*
 *تمكنت مباحث الإسكندرية برئاسة اللواء ناصر العبد مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية، من ضبط عدد 5 من عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، أثناء اشتراكهم فى مسيرة بمنطقة السيوف، تم رصد قيام الإخوان بها عقب صلاة الجمعة.*
* كما تم ضبط جهاز للبث المباشر لعدد 11 قناة فضائية، منهم قناتين بدولتى تركيا وقطر، وعدد 6 سماعات، بالإضافة إلى منشورات تحرض على الجيش والشرطة.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2014)

*
*

‫#‏يحدث_فى_مصر‬ : صورة من حريق عصر اليوم باحد فنادق المدينة المنورة التى أسفرت عن أستشهاد 15 معتمرا وإصابة 47 مصرياً فى هذا الحريق
‪#‎MBCMASR‬




​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

السفير المصرى بـ #السعودية لـ #يحدث_فى_مصر : وفاة 15 وإصابة 47 معتمراً مصرياً فى حريق بأحد فنادق المدينة المنورة
#MBCMASR
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xFockwgsQU


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2014)

*سمع منذ قليل دوى انفجار بجوار محطة مترو عين شمس، وأكد شهود عيان أن مجهولين قاموا بتفجير كوبري المشاه أعلى محطة المترو.الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2014)

*لقي مواطن مصرعه إثر مشاجرة نشبت بين عائلتين، إحداهما مسلمة والأخرى مسيحية؛ بسبب خلافات الجيرة في منطقة المطرية. 
وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل بعد قليل..


الوطن


**********
اي فتنه مسيحي ومسلم 
واحد قتل واحد امتي بقي نلغي الديانه من البطاقه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2014)

*قال مصدر أمنى أن مجهولون ألقوا قنبلة صوتية بدائية الصنع، على سيارة شرطة  أثناء مرورها بشارع الهرم، وأن القنبلة لم تنفجر ولم يسفر الحادث غن وقوع  أى إصابات، وانتقل ضباط من إدارة المفرقعات بالجيزة وتبين أن القنبلة  بدائية الصنع وتم إبطال مفعولها، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة أحاله اللواء محمود  فاروق مدير الإدارة العامة للمباحث للنيابة التى باشرت التحقيق.، وانتقل  ضباط من إدارة المفرقعات بالجيزة وتبين أن القنبلة بدائية الصنع وتم إبطال  مفعولها، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة أحاله اللواء محمود فاروق مدير الإدارة  العامة للمباحث للنيابة التى باشرت التحقيق.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2014)

*مصادر: ضبط خلية إخوانية مكلفة من «غزلان» باغتيال قضاة «مرسى»*

* مقتل تكفيريين.. وتحقيقات «إرهابى الحزام الناسف» تكشف تورطه فى تفجير «مخابرات رفح»* *كتب : محررو «الوطن» الثلاثاء 11-02-2014 10:32* 
* طباعة* 



*28*
*
*
 

*





 أحد التكفيريين بعد مصرعه على يد قوات الأمن فى الإسماعيلية مساء أمس الأول* 
*كشفت مصادر أمنية لـ«الوطن» عن ضبط 5 أشخاص فى شقة بمدينة نصر، ضمن خلية  إخوانية تسمى «استهداف»، تستهدف ضباط شرطة وقضاة وإعلاميين. وقالت المصادر  إن هذه الخلية كانت على تواصل مع الدكتور محمود غزلان، عضو مكتب الإرشاد  الهارب فى قطاع غزة، ويقودها شخص يدعى «عادل أبوالوفا». *
*واعترف المتهمون بأن «غزلان» وجههم إلى استهداف القضاة الذين يتولون  القضايا المتهم فيها الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، وأنهم يخبئون الأسلحة  بإحدى شركات الأدوية بـ«الألف مسكن» بعين شمس، ومدرسة خاصة بأكتوبر، موضحين  محاولتهم تجنيد بعض أمناء الشرطة لمعرفة خط سير قيادات وزارة الداخلية.  وكثفت قوات الجيش والشرطة من ضرباتها ضد آخر بؤر الإرهاب بشمال سيناء، وشنت  مداهمات موسعة، أمس، على قرى رفح والشيخ زويد، أسفرت عن القبض على 37  مشتبهاً بهم، وحرق 23 دراجة بخارية، و21 عشة، يستخدمها التكفيريون كقواعد  انطلاق لمهاجمة الجيش والشرطة، كما دمرت قوات حرس الحدود وسلاح المهندسين 8  أنفاق تهريب، بينها نفق كانت تستخدمه حركة حماس فى تهريب الأسلحة  والإرهابيين. وقال مصدر أمنى إن الأهالى أبلغوا الأمن بعثورهم على جثتى  تكفيريين من العائلة. وفرضت القوات حصاراً خانقاً على عناصر جماعة أنصار  بيت المقدس والسلفية الجهادية، بقرية الجميعى جنوب الشيخ زويد. وأحالت  نيابة الإسماعيلية التحقيقات فى قضية مقتل إرهابى قبل تفجير نفسه بحزام  ناسف، والقبض على شريكه «هانى إبراهيم» فى منطقة أرض الجمعية للنيابة  العسكرية لارتباط الواقعة بقضية أخرى تحقق النيابة العسكرية فيها. وكشف  مصدر أمنى العثور على مستندات داخل مخزن وورشة لتصنيع المتفجرات، أرشد  عنهما المتهمان، تؤكد انتماءهما لخلية إرهابية تتكون من 8 أفراد، نزحت من  شمال سيناء، وسبق لهما المشاركة فى أعمال إرهابية استهدفت مؤسسات تابعة  للقوات المسلحة، على رأسها مبنى المخابرات الحربية برفح، بجانب استهداف  حافلة جنود فى أكتوبر بعبوة ناسفة. *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2014)

*شبكة العمرانية الإخبارية | O.N.N‏ ‏منشور‏ من ‏‏11 فبراير‏، الساعة ‏11:50 مساءً‏‏ إلى يومياته.
*

*شبكة العمرانية الاخبارية
 ||احداث||
 أبطل خبراء المفرقعات بالجيزة، مساء الثلاثاء، مفعول عبوة ناسفة ألقاها  مجهول بالقرب من سيارة شرطة متمركزة على مدخل شارع العريش بالهرم.

 وأفادت تحريات المقدم أحمد الوليلي، رئيس مباحث قسم الطالبية، أن مجهولا  أشعل عبوة بدائية الصنع وألقاها باتجاه سيارة الشرطة دون أن تنفجر، وانتقل  الرائد تامر تيمور، خبير المفرقعات بالجيزة، إلى محل البلاغ وتبين أن  القنبلة بدائية الصنع تحوي مسامير وبارود، وتمكن من إبطالها.*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2014)

*أفادت قناة "المحور 2" فى نبأعاجل أن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على شخصين  من حركة (ولع) التابعة لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، لتحريضهم ضد قوات الأمن  بالإسماعيلية.وكانت حركة "ولع" قد أعلنت مسئوليتها عن تفجير سيارتين  تابعتين لقوات الأمن على كوبرى الجيزة الجمعة الماضية. الوفد  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2014)

*لقي شخصان مصرعهما وأصيب 7 آخرين فى إنفجار أنبوبة غاز بأحد مطاعم مدينة  شبين الكوم ونشوب حريق هائل نتيجة تسرب غاز أثناء تركيب العمال للاسطوانة  وحدوث حريق هائل قضى على المحل بالكامل، وتمكنت الحماية المدنية والإطفاء  من السيطرة على الحريق قبل أن يمتد للمطاعم المجاورة.الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2014)

*الحماية المدنية تسيطر على حريق بكنيسة “ملاك ميخائيل” في أسوان‎

13 فبراير 2014 | 4:59 مساءً​








تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بأدفو، من  السيطرة على حريق بكنيسة الرئيس ملاك ميخائيل، بقرية الرديسية التابعة  لمركز أدفو ، وتبين أن سبب الحريق ماس كهربائى .
وأسفر الحريق عن تدمير عدة مقاعد خشبية وأسقف الكنيسة ، دون حدوث أى إصابات أو خسائر فى الأرواح .​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2014)

*








عاجل| اشتباكات بين الأهالي وأعضاء الجماعة الإرهابية بالمولوتوف والأسلحة النارية في المحلة

الشرطة تطلق الغاز والطلقات التحذيرية


   شهدت منطقة محب بمدينة المحلة الكبري، مساء  اليوم، نشوب اشتباكات حامية  بين الأهالي والعشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول  من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين الإرهابية، استخدمت فيها الأسلحة النارية  وزجاجات المولوتوف حال  خروجهم فى مسيرة مناهضة للجيش والشرطة، مما أصاب  أهالى المنطقة بحالة من  الرعب والفزع الشديدين .

  و ورشق أهالى المنطقة بالطوب والحجارة أعضاء  الجماعة، وطاردوهم بطول  شارع شكري القواتلي، فيما لجأ الطرف الثاني إلى  استخدام زجاجات الملوتوف  والألعاب النارية، رافعين لافتات مطالبة بعودة  المعزول للحكم ووزعوا  منشورات مناهضة للحكومة الحالية .

  ودفعت قوات الشرطة برئاسة العقيد هيثم عطا،  رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي  بالمحلة، وسمنود ومعاونيه بعدد من المدرعات  والعربات المصفحة وسيارات  ودوريات الشرطة، وأطلقوا قنابل الغاز المسيلة  للدموع والطلقات التحذيرية  لفض مسيرة الإخوان، وتعقبهم وإلقاء القبض على  مثيري الشغب من اعضاءهم .
**الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2014)

*     قطع العشرات من أنصار الجماعة الإرهابية طريق منطقة الورديان بالإسكندرية مساء اليوم الخميس، أثناء خروجهم في مسيرة، رددوا خلالها هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة ورفعوا إشارات رابعة وصور الرئيس المعزول مرسي، مما أثار غضب السائقين الذين طالبوا بفتح الطريق.

وتوجهت قوات الأمن لحدود المنطقة لفتح الطريق وتفرقة تجماعات الإرهابية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2014)

*عاجل| مجهولون يقتلون 2 من رجال الشرطة بطلق ناري في البدرشين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2014)

*وزير الدفاع الليبي: إحباط محاولة انقلاب عسكري يقوده عسكريون سابقون وسياسيون*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2014)

#‏المصدر‬| عراك بالأيدي وغاز مسيل للدموع بالبرلمان الهندي 

 وقع عراك بالأيدي بين نواب هنود، الخميس، خلال مناقشة مشروع قانون حول  استحداث ولاية جديدة، وعمد أحدهم إلى رش الغاز المسيل للدموع على زملائه.

 ورفع عدد من النواب لافتات ورددوا شعارات للاحتجاج على إنشاء هذه الولاية  الجديدة، (تيلانغانا)، المنبثقة من تقسيم ولاية (اندرا برادش) الحالية.

 وحاول بعض النواب انتزاع مذياع رئيس الجلسة وعمد أحدهم إلى رش الغاز  المسيل للدموع على زملائه ما أثار تهافت النواب نحو الخروج من القاعة، كما  ذكرت شبكات إخبارية تلفزيونية.

 ونقل نواب بدا أنهم يعانون من مشاكل في التنفس، الى المستشفى، بحسب الشبكات الإخبارية.

 واندلعت مشاجرات بين نواب معارضين لمشروع القانون وآخرين يحاولون إعادة  النظام إلى القاعة، بينما تم إرجاء الجلسة، كما ذكرت وكالة برس تراست اوف  انديا.

 وندد الوزير المكلف بالشؤون البرلمانية كمال ناث "بإهانة  كبيرة توجه للديموقراطية البرلمانية" وطالب بفرض عقوبات شديدة على  المسؤولين عن هذه الأعمال.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2014)

http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/417581




​


----------



## soso a (24 فبراير 2014)

تقدمت حكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوي باستقالتها ، إلى الرئيس عدلي منصور.
​


----------



## soul & life (24 فبراير 2014)

أكد مصدر برئاسة الجمهورية، منذ قليل، لـ"الوطن"، إصدار الرئاسة بيانًا هامًا بعد قليل، حول قبول استقالة حكومة الدكتور حازم الببلاوي.

الوطن


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)

*أكد شهود عيان من سكان منطقة جسر السويس سماعهم دوى انفجار كبير فى محيط منطقة التجنيد بجسر السويس*.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مارس 2014)

*ازاله العلم القطرى من على مبنى التعاون الخليجى
* *


*

​


----------



## BITAR (9 مارس 2014)

*أفاد الاستوديو التحليلي لقناة "أون تي في لايف"، في خبر عاجل، الآن، سقوط أجزاء من سقف صالة الوصول بمطار الغردقة؛ نتيجة لسوء الأحول الجوية.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2014)

*الأفراج عن الراهبات المختطفات من دير مار نيقولا بقرية معلولا بسوريا​*


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

أكد المتحدث العسكري علي أن ضحايا الهجوم الإرهابي علي نقطة الشرطة العسكرية بمسطرد ارتفع إلي 6 شهداء.
جاء ذلك بعد أن أعلن أن ضحايا الهجوم 5 شهداء، مضيفًا أنه فى تمام الساعة الخامسة من صباح اليوم السبت الموافق 15 مارس 2014 ، قامت مجموعة مسلحة تابعة لجماعة الإخوان الارهابية بالهجوم على نقطة خاصة بعناصر الشرطة العسكرية في منطقة منفذ مسطرد ، بداية طريق القاهرة / الإسماعيلية الزراعى ، مما أدى الى استشهاد [5 ]مجندين ، من قوة النقطة ، بعدما قام المسلحون باستهدافهم أثناء انتهائهم من اداء صلاة الفجر ، ثم قاموا بزرع عبوتين ناسفتين بجوار النقطة لا ستهداف أية قوات قادمة بتعزيزات إلى النقطة .
تم العثورة على القنبلتين بواسطة عناصر من الحماية المدنية والمهندسين العسكريين وتم إبطال مفعولهم .
تتقدم القوات المسلحة بخالص العزاء لأسر الشهداء ، وتدعو الله أن يلهمهم الصبر والسلوان ، وتتعهد أن هذه العمليات الإرهابية الجبانة لن تزيدنا إلا إصرارا على مواصلة الحرب على الإرهاب وملاحقة العناصر الإجرامية المسلحة .


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

أبطل خبراء المفرقعات التابعين للقوات المسلحة منذ قليل، مفعول القنبلة الرابعة الموضوعة فوق جثامين ضحايا الهجوم علي كمين مسطرد العسكري، والبالغ عددهم 6 شهداء.

هذا وتستعد سيارات الإسعاف لنقل الضحايا إلي أقرب مستشفي عسكري.


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> أبطل خبراء المفرقعات التابعين للقوات المسلحة منذ قليل، مفعول القنبلة الرابعة الموضوعة فوق جثامين ضحايا الهجوم علي كمين مسطرد العسكري، والبالغ عددهم 6 شهداء.
> 
> هذا وتستعد سيارات الإسعاف لنقل الضحايا إلي أقرب مستشفي عسكري.



هو هجوم ولا انفجار ؟
امال الصوت اللي سمعته دا يبقي ايه ؟؟؟؟:gun:


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

نقل شهداء "الشرطة العسكري" لمستشفى القوات المسلحة
تمكنت قوات الأمن - منذ قليل - من نقل شهداء كمين الشرطة العسكرية بمنطقة مسطرد بشبرا الخيمة، بعد أن تعذر نقلهم بسبب وجود قنبلة سريعة الانفجار داخل الكمين، إلى مستشفى القوات المسلحة.
من جانبها، فرضت قوات الأمن كردون أمنى حول مكان الحادث، لحين وصول فريق الكشف المفرقعات وجارٍ حصر التلفيات والخسائر وكشف ملابسات الحادث، حسبما أكد مصدر أمني.


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

مرور القليوبية: طريق مسطرد مغلق حتى نصل لمرتكبي الحادث

أكد العميد محمود شحاتة - مدير مرور القليوبية - أن الحادث الإرهابي الذي استهدف كمين للشرطة العسكرية بشبرا الخيمة، لم يؤثر على الحركة المرورية أعلى الكوبري الدائري.
وأضاف - في مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "سي بي سي اكسترا" - أنه لا تحويلات مرورية بعد إغلاق الطريق في الاتجاهين أمام كمين مسطرد، مشددًا على أنه لن يتم فتح الطرق المؤدية لمسطرد إلا بعد الانتهاء من التحريات، والوصول إلى المتهمين.
الدستور


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

قامت مجموعة مسلحة صباح اليوم، تستقل سيارة سوداء اللون بالهجوم علي نقطة الشرطة العسكرية المتواجدة بمسطرد.

حيث قام المسلحون بفتح النار علي جنود الكمين الذين كانوا يؤدون صلاة الفجر، وقتلوهم جميعًا بدم بارد، وبعد التأكد من مصرعهم جميعًا، قاموا بوضع عبوات ناسفة معروفة بقنابل "اللمس" علي جثث الجنود بهدف التمثيل بهم، ومنع انقاذهم.

وعلي الفور توجه خبراء المفرقعات التابعين لوزارتي الداخلية والجيش إلي المكان حيث تم إبطال مفعول ثلاث، وتفجير رابعة لصعوبة إبطالها، وأسفر الحادث عن استشهاد 6 جنود وفقًا لبيان المتحدث العسكري .


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

قوات الأمن تُفجر قنبلة بمسطرد لصعوبة إبطال مفعولها

نفى مصدر أمني بمديرية أمن القليوبية، ما تردد ونشرته بعض المواقع الإلكترونية؛ بشأن انفجار قنبلة بجوار كمين الشرطة العسكرية بشبرا الخيمة أثناء قيام القوات المسلحة ورجال الشرطة بمعاينة موقع الحادث ونقل الضحايا.
وقال المصدر - في تصريح له اليوم- إن خبراء المفرقعات نجحت في إبطال مفعول عبوتين ناسفتين قامت العناصر الإرهابية بزرعها بجوار الكمين بعد إطلاق الرصاص على أفراده واستشهاد 5 مجندين، مشيرًا إلى أن القوات قامت بتفجير قنبلة ثالثة بعد صعوبة إبطال مفعولها والتعامل معها دون وقوع أي إصابات خلال عملية التفجير.
الدستور


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

قالت مصادر عسكرية، إن قوات الجيش والشرطة تستعدان لتوجيه ضربة قاصمة لفلول «أنصار بيت المقدس» في شبه جزيرة سيناء، بعد أن تم القضاء على غالبيتهم وتمركز مجموعة منهم في إحدى مناطق رفح»، مؤكدة أن «أنصار بيت المقدس تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة، خصوصا بعد قطع جميع شرايين الدعم التي كانت تصل لها عبر الأنفاق».


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2014)

قصور امنى شديد فى هذةالمرحلة


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

أصيب 3 أشخاص في انفجار وقع منذ قليل، داخل أحد مصانع الطوب بقرية بسنديلة التابعة لمركز بلقاس بمحافظة الدقهلية عقب انفجار أسطوانة بوتاجاز..


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

أمن القاهرة يلقي القبض على مرتكب مذبحة أتوبيس القوات المسلحة


ألقت قوات أمن القاهرة القبض على (عامل ــ 35 عام) أحد مرتكبي مذبحة أتوبيس القوات المسلحة


----------



## BITAR (15 مارس 2014)

*شهدت المنطقة الأمامية لمستشفى عجرود بمقر قيادة الجيش الثالث الميدانى  بالسويس، تصادم سيارتى نقل تحملان وقود "بترول خام" ما أدى إلى حدوث انفجار  بأحد تنكات الوقود واشتعال النيران بالسيارتين وتوقف طريق السويس القاهرة  بالكامل .*
*  قال العميد هشام رفعت، مدير إدارة الدفاع المدنى بالسويس، إنه قام بإرسال 3  سيارات إطفاء لمكان الحادث وجارٍ إخماد النيران وإعادة فتح الطريق، وأدى  الحادث إلى إصابة 2 وجارٍ نقلهما إلى مستشفى السويس العام .*​


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2014)

أخلت الأجهزة الأمنية وخبراء المفرقعات بالإسكندرية، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، مبنى مجمع المحاكم بمنطقة الشاطبى، خلال عملية تمشيط المبنى بعد العثور على قنبلة محلية الصنع داخلها، الأمر الذى أدى إلى تجمع العشرات من الموظفين والمحامين أمام مبنى المحاكم، وسط حالة من الغضب بسبب استمرار عمليات الإرهابية التى تهدد حياة المصريين.


كانت الأجهزة الأمنية بالإسكندرية قد تمكنت، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، من إبطال مفعول قنبلة محلية الصنع، أسفل سلالم محكمة الإسكندرية بمنطقة المنشية، وتسببت فى حالة من الذعر بين المترددين على المحكمة.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 مارس 2014)

خبر فى الاخبار  :
حرق مواشى الاقباط بالبنزين بقرية الديابة بمركز الواسطى

في تطور خطير للإحداث بقرية الديابية بمركز الواسطي بمحافظة بني سويف والتي تنذر بتكرار مأساة 11 أغسطس الماضي، والتي خلالها حرق كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والأنبا انطونيوس وعدد من متاجر ومنازل الأقباط ولم يتم عقاب أيا من المعتدين الذين ينعمون بالحرية فيما يقبع 6 من الأقباط ،خلف القضبان منذ أكثر من 7 شهور. 

قام مجهولين بحرق احدي زرايب الماشية الموجودة بحقل احد أقباط الديابية وإشعال النيران في حمار موجود بها بعد إلقاء عليه كمية كبيرة من البنزين وكان مجهولين قد قاموا بإشعال النيران في 5 عشش
حرق مواشى الاقباط بالبنزين بقرية الديابة بمركز الواسطى ( زرايب للماشية ) موجودة بحقول عدد من المزارعين الأقباط بقرية "الديابية" مملوكة لكلا من ظريف نصر والذي سبق حرق منزله خلال الإحداث التي شهدتها القرية يوم 11 أغسطس الماضي، و شوقي رزق و ديع كمال و نسيم نبيل. 

www.coptstoday.com/Copts-News/Detail.php?Id=73341


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

قال اللواء حمدى بخيت المحلل والخبير العسكري، إن الميادين والمؤسسات الحيوية بالدولة تشهد بدءًا من اليوم مزيدًا من الاستنفار الأمني، عقب الحكم بالإعدام الصادر بحق 529 من قيادات الإخوان الإرهابية في المنيا، ومن بينهم المرشد العام للإرهابية محمد بديع، وسعد الكتاتني، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية للجماعة.
وأضاف - في تصريحات خاصة- أن الاستنفار الأمني على أعلى مستوى من خلال نشر القوات الخاصة، لحماية المؤسسات الحيوية والطرق والشوارع الرئيسية، مشددًا على أن الأجهزة الأمنية تتوقع أعمال عنف وإرهاب من قبل أنصار الجماعة بعد هذه الأحكام الحاسمة.


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

أحبطت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية محاولة تفجير جسم غريب يشتبه أن يكون قنبلة بدائية قبل انفجارها داخل المدرسة الثانوية المشتركة بالقلج بمدينة الخانكة في القليوبية، فيما تم إخلاء المدرسة تماما حفاظا على أرواح التلاميذ والتعامل معها وفرض كردون أمني حول المدرسة


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

وفاة ٧ وإصابة ١٧ بحادث تصادم طريق الكريمات ببنى سويف


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

المتحدث العسكرى: القبض على 26 عنصرا إرهابيا وإجراميا بالمحافظات


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

مجهولون يحرقون سيارة راعى كنيسة الأقباط الأرثوذكس بأسيوط


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

محكمة جنايات المنيا تحيل أوراق 528 متهما من جماعة الإخوان إلى فضيلة المفتى وبراءة 17فى قضية الاعتداء على مركز شرطة مطاى وقتل العقيد مصطفى رجب نائب المأمور.. وتحديد جلسة 28 أبريل للنطق بالحكم


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

عاجل| مذبحة جديدة بـ"ليبيا".. مجهولون يحرقون أربعة مصريين أثناء عودتهم إلي القاهرة


قال محمد عبدالله حسين، أحد أقارب المصريين الذين لقوا مصرعهم حرقًا بليبيا، اليوم، في تصريحات لـ"الوطن": إنه تلقى اتصالًا من المركز الطبي بمدينة طبرق الليبية، يبلغه بوفاة ابن شقيقته وثلاثة من المصريين في حادث إحراق سيارتهم من قبل مجهولين أثناء عودتهم لمصر بمدينة طبرق ــ شرق ليبيا ــ وذلك بعد الإفراج عنهم عقب اختطافهم لمدة أسبوع.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

بالذمة دا ميعتبرش تحريض علنى؟؟!! ميتقدمش فيه بلاغ ليه ويتجاب من قفاه؟


----------



## soul & life (29 مارس 2014)

اعتدى مجهول بالسكين على ركاب  رصيف 5 بمحطة قطار الزقازيق بالشرقية؛ مما أسفر عن مقتل واصابة5 أشخاص بينهم سيدة.

الدستور


----------



## BITAR (4 أبريل 2014)

*قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن مجموعة من الجماعات التكفيرية حاولوا زرع عبوة ناسفة بالقرب من تجمع للقوات فى رفح، وتم إبطال مفعول العبوة وقتل 3 من العنصر التكفيرية المسلحة.
وأضح المصدر أن مطار الجورة مؤمن بعناية من جانب عناصر الجيش الثانى الميدانى، ولا يمكن لأى عنصر تكفيرى الوصول إلى داخل المطار أو مهاجمته.​*


----------



## BITAR (4 أبريل 2014)

*مطروح - حسن مشالى
أكدت مصادر ليبية قيام مجموعة مسلحة تابعة لإحدى الميليشيات الليبية باحتجاز عشرات الشاحنات المحملة بالبضائع وعلى متنها أكثر من 50 سائقًا ومساعديهم من المصريين، بمنطقة إجدابيا غرب مدينة بنغازى، وهم فى طريقهم لنقل شحنات البضائع من مصر إلى المناطق الغربية من ليبيا، ولم يتم الكشف عن الأسباب حتى الآن، وجار المتابعة لمعرفة تفاصيل وملابسات الواقعة.
يذكر أن منطقة إجدابيا شهدت خلال الفترات السابقة عمليات مماثلة واحتجاز الشاحنات المصرية المحملة بالبضائع على الطريق الدولى لأسباب مختلفة، سواء لمطالبة الحكومة المصرية بالإفراج عن محكوم عليهم فى قضايا تسلل أو تهريب أو بسبب الاحتجاج ومطالبة الحكومة الليبية بصرف المستحقات المالية للمسلحين المنخرطين فى الجيش.​*


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أبريل 2014)

قالت صحيفة ها آرتس الاسرائيلية ان بعثة اثار اسبانية عثرت على واحدة من اقدم الصور للسيد المسيح في مقبرة بقرية البهنسا الاثرية في محافظة المنيا، تعود إلى القرن السادس الميلادى. 
وعثرت البعثة التى تراسها الاثرى جوسب بادرو في المقبرة على صورة لما اسمته المسيح لرجل شاب بشعر مجعد ورداء قصير، وبدا في الصورة الموجودة على حائط المقبرة رافعا يديه الى السماء في اشارة الى حمد الله وشكره. 

وتعتقد البعثة ان فن الرسم في تلك الفترة لم يكن مهتما بابراز التفاصيل الدقيقة للملامح الشخصية. 
الجدير بالذكر ان اخر الصور التى يعتقد انها للمسيح عثر عليها في سوريا في عام 2011


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2014)

*متجدد : اخبار تاك اواى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يوليو 2014)

ربنا يسلم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## BITAR (19 يوليو 2014)

*نفس فكره نشره اخبار 
بدمج
لانه يختزل قسم الاخبار  فى هذه المشاركه *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2014)




----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>


ومال ساويرس بالقناة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ومال ساويرس بالقناة ؟؟؟؟؟


*ساويرس صاحب القناة يامعلم
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2014)

*


*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*أسماء ضحايا ومصابى حادث "صحراوى بنى سويف الشرقى*​* الثلاثاء، 16 سبتمبر 2014 - 01:22 م*
* بنى سويف ـ أيمن لطفى*
* أكد الدكتور حمدى مصطفى، مدير مستشفى بنى سويف العام، أن حصيلة حادثة اصطدام سيارة أتوبيس بأخرى نقل من الخلف عند الشيخ فضل بالقرب من كمين مغاغة، مصرع 10 وإصابة 30 آخرين. وأضاف: "رغم وقوع الحادثة فى دائرة محافظة المنيا، وعلى مسافة تصل إلى 45 كيلو مترا من مدخل بنى سويف، إلا أن المستشفى العام هو الأقرب، لذلك قامت سيارات إسعاف المنيل وبنى سويف بنقل الجثث والمصابين إليها". وأسماء المتوفين هم: "مايكل فكتور يوسف21 سنة، و9 آخرين لم يتم تحديد هويتهم بينهم طفلان نظرا لتفحم جثثهم" . والمصابون هم: "سلفيا فهمى، 46 سنة القاهرة، محمد على محمد، ونجله على محمد على 5 سنوات، ميلاد عبدالشهيد عبدالملاك، محمود سلامة محمد، جرجس عياد، كمال فهمى أحمد، مينا صفوت، مينا ميخائيل، طارق محمد محمود، ابوالعباس عارف محمد، أمين بلاهون، سوزان سوريال، أحمد محمود محمد، بلاهون يسرى غطاس، سلوى بشرى، سالى بلاهون، مختار ياسين، وائل محمد بشر، أحمد عوض الله، ألفسيا رشيد، أمير أحمد عوض الله، إبراهيم وحيد، مايسه حنا، بلفيا بلاموس، محمد فتحى أحمد، أنصار زكى، سليمان جادالكريم، محمد زين العابدين، شحاتة على أحمد، وأبانوب جمال".​*


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*قال الإعلامي أحمد شوبير، إن الانتماء لمصر أهم من أي شيء، مبديًا استيائه من تظاهرات أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان في نيويورك، ضد الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، خلال زيارته لأمريكا لإلقاء كلمة أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة. *
*وتعجب شوبير، خلال كلمته في برنامجه "أحلى صباح" على إذاعة الشباب والرياضة، اليوم، من رفع أعضاء تنظيم "الإخوان" أعلام دول أخرى خلال تظاهراتهم بالولايات المتحدة، وقال "واحد رافع علم تركيا، والتاني رافع علم قطر، يبقوا دول مصريين، ولا بيمثلوا مين بالظبط". *
*وبشأن ما أثير عن قيادة شقيقه محمد شوبير، تظاهرات الإخوان بالولايات المتحدة، أمام مقر إقامة الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي في نيويورك، قال: "بيقولولي أخوك بيتظاهر ضد الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، قلت لهم مع ألف السلامة، مصر أهم".*


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*قال مصدر أمني بمحافظة الفيوم، اليوم، انفجرت قنبلة بدائية الصنع بالقرب من الكوبري العلوي بالمدينة، وهو ما أدى إلى إصابة طالب بجرح سطحي في قدمه، وتم نقله إلى أحد المستشفيات الخاصة لتلقي العلاج. *
*وكانت إدارة الحماية المدنية، تلقت بلاغًا من الأهالي بانفجار قنبلة بدائية الصنع، وتبين أن مجموعة من الشباب كانوا يسيرون بالقرب من الكوبري وفوجئوا بانفجارها، مما أدى لإصابة أحدهم في قدمه، وتم نقله لإحدى المستشفيات الخاصة. *
*وانتقل فريق من خبراء المفرقعات، وتبين أنها قنبلة بدائية الصنع عبارة عن بارود ومسامير في عبوة معدنية، وتم تمشيط المنطقة وتبين عدم وجود أي مواد متفجرة أخرى.. حرر محضر بالواقعة، وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*تمكن خبراء المفرقعات بالجيزة من إبطال مفعول قنبلة بمحور ٢٦ يوليو  بالقرب من منزل الطريق الصحراوى و معسكر الأمن المركزى، قام مجهولون بزرعها  بالقرب من بقعة زيت أعلي المحور.*

* 		 أمر اللواء كمال الدالى مساعد وزير  الداخلية لقطاع أمن الجيزة بإخطار النيابة للتحقيق . وكان اللواء محمود  فاروق مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة قد تلقى بلاغا بالعثور علي جسم  غريب أعلى محور ٢٦ يوليو، وعلى الفور إنتقل خبراء المفرقعات بإشراف اللواء  مجدى الشلقامي مدير الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية بالجيزة وتبين أن  العبوة عبارة عن ماسورة مملوءة بالمواد المتفجرة و المسامير و موصلة بـ «تايمر»  لتفجيرها عن بعد. تم إبطال مفعول القنبلة، وتمشيط المنطقة بالكلاب  البوليسية للكشف عن وجود أى متفجرات أخري وكشفت تحقيقات اللواء مصطفى عصام  مساعد مدير الإدارة العامة للمباحث الجنائية أن الجناه قاموا بوضع القنبلة  كما سكبوا كمية من الزيت على الطريق بالقرب من منزل طريق مصر -  الإسكندرية الصحراوى و معسكر الأمن المركزى بالطريق الصحراوى لتعطيل حركة  سير السيارات و قام رجال المرور بإشراف اللواء أحمد عبداللطيف و كيل  الإدارة العامة لمرور الجيزة بإزالة بقعة الزيت بإستخدام الرمال و تسيير  الحركة أعلي المحور تم تشكيل فريق بحث بإشراف اللواء جرير مصطفى مدير  المباحث الجنائية بالجيزة لتحديد مرتكبى الواقعة .*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*قام مجهولون، بإلقاء عبوة بدائية الصنع، وضعوها بجوار سور نادى قضاة  الفيوم ، وانفجرت مما أحدث دويًا هائلًا تسبب فى إحداث فتحة فى سور النادى  ما بين المنطقة الواقعة بين النادى ومسجد أبو داود الملاصق للنادى فى حى  الجامعة بمدينة الفيوم ، ولم تسفر عن وقوع أى إصابات بشرية .*
*انتقل خبراء المفرقعات إلى موقع الأحداث ، وقاموا بفرض كردون أمنى حول  المنطقة لتمشيطها ، وتبين أن الجسم الذى انفجر قنبلة صوت وضعها مجهولون  بجوار سور نادى القضاة ، ولم يسفر عن وقوع إصابات ، ولكن صوت القنبلة أحدث  دويا هائلا تسبب فى فزع ورعب للمواطنين .*
​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*تلقت إدارة الحماية المدنية بلاغًا بالاشتباه فى وجود قنبلة  أخرى بالقرب من كشك كهرباء ملاصق لسور الحديقة الدولية التى تقع فى حى  المشتل بالفيوم.*​ *وانتقل خبراء المفرقعات إلى المكان الذى يبعد عن مكان  الانفجار الأول نحو 500 متر، تمهيدًا للتعامل مع الجسم الغريب والذى تبين  أنه ذات حجم كبير وتنبعث منه رائحة غريبة .*​ *وتم التعامل معه وتفكيكه ، وتحرير المحضر وتم إخطار النيابة للتحقيق .*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*قالت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" الأمريكية إن وزير الدفاع الأمريكي "تشاك  هيجل" تنحى تحت ضغط من الرئيس الأمريكي "بارك أوباما"، مشيرةً إلى أنه  يعتبر أول ضحية لفشل الحزب الديمقراطي في الحصول على أغلبية في مجلس  الشيوخ.*​ * 	وأضافت الصحيفة أنه من المتوقع أن يعلن هيجل استقالته اليوم، مشيرةً إلى  أن ذلك جاء بعد سلسلة من الاجتماعات، وكان أوباما يخطط لتغير مسئولين كبار  من مناصبهم وعلي رأسهم "جون كيري" و"تشاك هيجل".
	ونوهت الصحيفة إلي وصف مسئولين أمريكيين لقرار أوباما بأنه اعتراف بأن  تهديد تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية "داعش" قد يتطلب نوعاً من المهارات غير  متوفرة لدي هيجل .
	وأشارت الصحيفة إلي أن هيجل كان رافضاً لحرب العراق إلي جانب رغبته في سحب  القوات الأمريكية من أفغانستان وهذا علي عكس ما ارادته إدارة أوباما.
	وقال مراسل الصحيفة في البيت الأبيض "مارك ليندلر" إن زعماء الحزب  الديمقراطي سجلو قائمة لما وصفوه بوقائع فشل إدارة أوباما في التعامل مع  الأزمات الدولية مثل أزمة أوكرانيا وأزمة صعود تنظيم "داعش" وانشار مرض  الإيبولا .
	وذكرت الصحيفة أن الحزب الديمقراطي يخشي من فقدانه السيطرة علي مجلس  الشيوخ خاصةً بعدما طرح بعض زعماء الحزب تحفظاتهم علي بعض الامور، منها  قدرة الرئيس وإدائه وطاقم المستشارين فى تعاملهم مع الأزمات الدولية.
	واوضحت الصحيفة أن البيت الابيض اختلف مع هيجل في أغسطس الماضي حول استراتيجيته المتبعة لمحاربة داعش.*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*منع أفراد الأمن الخاص بشركة "فالكون" أحد طلاب جامعة الأزهر من الدخول  للحرم الجامعى بعد تفتيش حقيبته عن طريق الجهاز الإلكترونى، وتم العثور على  أجسام صلبة وعند فحصها، ثبت أنها "بطاطس" فمنعوه من الدخول خشية أن  يستخدمها لأغراض أخرى مثل الحجارة.*​ * 	جاء ذلك أثناء محاولة الطالب المرور من البوابة الرئيسية للجامعة المطلة على طريق النصر.*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*القضاء الإداري يلغي قرار منع أحفاد مبارك من السفر*​ 
*قررت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإداري، اليوم، برئاسة المستشار  يحيي دكروري، وعضوية المستشار عبدالمجيد المقنن، قبول الدعويين المقامتين  من علاء وجمال محمد حسني مبارك، نجلي الرئيس الأسبق ضد وزير العدل بصفته،  والتي تطالب بوقف قرار منع ابنيهما "عمر" و"فريدة" من السفر. *
*وحملت الدعويان رقمي ٦٤٥٦، ٦٤٦٦ لسنة ٦٨ قضائية، وطالبت بوقف تنفيذ  وإلغاء القرار الصادر من جهاز الكسب غير المشروع، بوضع نجله على قوائم  الممنوعين من السفر. *​


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

فى حاجة غريبة فى الخط مش عارفة ده من عندى ولا ايه
فى كلمات بتبان وكأنها حروف جانب بعضها


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> فى حاجة غريبة فى الخط مش عارفة ده من عندى ولا ايه
> فى كلمات بتبان وكأنها حروف جانب بعضها


*الخط باين وشكله حلو 
علشان هو خطى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*الجيش يضبط لاب توب يحوى  فيديوهات لتدريب جهات أجنبية للإرهابيين بسيناء
*​* الثلاثاء، 25 نوفمبر 2014 - 11:42 ص *
* كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى *

*قال مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى، إن عناصر الجيش الثالث الميدانى داهمت أحد  الأوكار الإرهابية بإحدى قرى وسط سيناء، وتمكنت من ضبط جهاز لاب توب، يحتوى  على فيديوهات للتدريبات التى تتلاقها العناصر الإرهابية خارج الحدود  المصرية، وتدريبات عسكرية متطورة على أيدى جهات وأجهزة أجنبية.  وأوضح المصدر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن اللاب توب الذى تم ضبطه يحتوى أيضا على  فيديوهات وخطب لأبو بكر البغدادى زعيم داعش، موجهة إلى الجماعات الإرهابية  تدعوهم إلى الجهاد، ومواصلة الأعمال الإرهابية، من أجل إحياء دولة الخلافة  وإقامة الدولة الإسلامية مرة أخرى.  وأشار المصدر إلى أن اللاب توب المضبوط تم تحريزه من قبل قوات الجيش الثالث  الميدانى وتسليمه إلى الأجهزة الأمنية بالقوات المسلحة لتحليل ما به من  معلومات والتعاون مع مختلف الأجهزة المعنية بالبحث والتحرى فى الدولة،  للتعرف على هويات الأشخاص الموجودين فى المواد الفيلمية الموجودة بالجهاز  المضبوط، والاستفادة منها فى معرفة تكتيكات وأساليب العناصر الإرهابية  المسلحة، والطرق التى تنفذ من خلالها هجماتها الإرهابية على رجال الجيش  والشرطة . 
*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*"التعليم": إخلاء مدرسة ابتدائية بالسلام بعد عثور الأهالى على قنبلة
*​ *كتب محمود طه حسين 
عثر أهالى منطقة السلام على قنبلة على شرط السكة الحديدية بجوار مدرسة قباء  الابتدائى الحديثة التابعة لإدارة السلام التعليمية، وتم إخلاء الطلاب من  المدرسة.  كشف مصدر مسئول بمديرية التربية والتعليم، أنه تم الاتصال بالحماية المدنية  والشرطة وجارى التعامل معها وتفكيكها.
*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*العثور على قنبلة وعدد من الصواريخ والطلقات بمدينة اكتوبر *​*نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن الجيزة من العثور على قنبلة وعدد من  الصواريخ والطلقات بمدينة اكتوبر، تم ارسال المضبوطات الى المعمل الجنائى  وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق.*​ * 	تلقى اللواء محمود فاروق مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة بلاغا من غرفة  النجدة بالعثور على  جسم غريب بدائرة قسم شرطة ثان أكتوبر وتبين انه قنبلة  تشبه الصاروخ بطول 60 سم ومدببة من الامام  كما عثر بالمكان على 2 صاروخ  أرض أرض بطول 1.5 متر و 70 دانة مدفع بأطوال وأعيرة مختلفة وعدد من الطلقات  المضادة للطائرات طول الطلقة حوالى 10 سم و شريط طلقات خالى خاص بسلاح  متعدد و بعض المظاريف الفارغة، انتقل خبراء المفرقعات الى مكان البلاغ وتم  التحفظ على المضبوطات وارسالها الى النيابة.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*اكبر ضربه استباقيه للارهابية قبل 28 نوفمبر
*​ *   كتب - محمد صلاح ونصر اللقاني                 *
*  الاربعاء , 26 نوفمير 2014 13:15         *​ 
*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحيرة، من ضبط خلية إرهابية، صدرت تكليفات  بتنفيذ عمليات نوعية فى الفترة القادمة مع نشر الشائعات والأكاذيب لإحداث  حالة من الفوضى وتهديد السلم الاجتماعى.*
*     أكد اللواء عبد الفتاح عثمان مساعد وزير الداخلية للإعلام والعلاقات، أنه  فى إطار تكثيف الجهود الأمنية إزاء ما تشهده البلاد من دعوات للاحتشاد يوم  28 الجارى تحت ما يسمى بالثورة الإسلامية المسلحة سعياً منهم إلى إيجاد  موجة من الفوضى تهدد استقرار البلاد وضرورة العمل على إحباط أى مخططات  إرهابية تستهدف زعزعة الاستقرار الأمنى المشهود حاليا.*
*     وفى ضوء خطة العمل الموضوعة لرصد كافة التكليفات وتحركات أعضاء التنظيمات  الإرهابية، خاصة بدائرة محافظة البحيرة وتوجيه ضربات استباقية لها.*
*     تم تشكيل مجموعات عمل من إدارة البحث الجنائى بالبحيرة بالاشتراك مع قطاع  مصلحة الأمن العام وقطاع الأمن الوطنى بالبحيرة، وأكدت تحريات جهود فريق  العمل إلى قيام قيادات تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى بدائرة مركز شرطة حوش عيسى  بإحياء الجهاز السرى للتنظيم تحت مسمى "لجان العمليات النوعية".*
*     أسفرت جهود فريق العمل إلى تحديد عناصر الخلية الإرهابية، عقب تقنين  الإجراءات تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من ضبط أعضاء تلك الخلية الإرهابية وهم كل  من:*
*     1. "عزمى محيى الدين غازى الفحام" 36 عاما، صاحب مطبعة، ومقيم دائرة  المركز.. وضبط بمطبعته كمية من المطبوعات بعنوان "بيان الجبهة السلفية  معركة الهوية" تتضمن التحريض على النزول يوم 28 الجارى وتصعيد الأعمال  العدائية والتخريبية ومذيلة بأهدافهم "فرض الهوية – فرض الهيمنة – إسقاط  حكم العسكر", وكمية من المنشورات التنظيمية التى تهدف للتحريض على أعمال  العنف ضد مؤسسات الدولة حملت العناوين الآتية "مصر الحضارة والكنانة, مصر  بوابة الحضارة, مصر خير البشر", وعدد (3) وحدات معالجة مركزية CPU،  عدد(1) شاشة حاسب آلى، عدد (1) كيبورد, كمية من المطبوعات مرسوم عليها صور  الرئيس المعزول, كمية من المطبوعات مرسوم عليها لوجو لشعار 28 نوفمبر  معركة الهوية, كمية من المطبوعات مرسوم عليها شعار رابعة محمولة على يد  والمصحف الشريف على اليد الأخرى, "عدد (10) أمتار قماش أسود اللون – بويات  بيضاء وسوداء اللون – فرشاة" والمعدة لتصنيع أعلام جماعتى داعش وأنصار بيت  المقدس الإرهابية, لافتة من البلاستيك كبيرة الحجم طولها 10 أمتار يتوسطها  شعار التنظيم.*
*     2.  "حسن يوسف سبيته أبوسيف" 51 عاما، مزارع، وضبط بحوزته بندقية خرطوش.*
*     3. "محمد مسعود على عبدالنبى" شهرته محمد العط، سن 21، عامل، ومقيم دائرة  المركز.. وضبط بحوزته فرد خرطوش عيار 12 و(4) طلقات لذات العيار.*
*     4. "السيد سعد محمد السيد السماك" سن 28، نقاش... وضبط بحوزته فرد خرطوش عيار 12، و(8) طلقات لذات العيار.*
*     5. "إبراهيم حسن يوسف أبوسيف" 19 عاما، طالب بكلية الحقوق، والمطلوب ضبطه  وإحضاره فى القضية رقم 5274/2014 إدارى مركز شرطة حوش عيسى "تحريض على  التظاهر وأعمال العنف".*
*     6. "محمد إبراهيم السيد مبروك" وشهرته أدريانو، 20 عاما، طالب بالثانوية  التجارية، ومقيم دائرة المركز، والمطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره فى 2 قضية.*
*     7.  "حسام حسن يوسف أبوسيف" 19 عاما، حاصل على دبلوم زراعة.*
*     8. "سعد عبدالسميع سعد عرابى" 17 عاما، طالب، ومقيم دائرة المركز.*
*     9.  "مصطفى محمد إسماعيل غازى"  18 عاما، طالب بكلية الزراعة، ومقيم دائرة المركز.*
*     10. "عبدالهادى صالح عبدالهادى" 18 عاما، طالب، ومقيم دائرة المركز.*
*      كما ضبط بمساكن المتهمين الآتى عدد (2) بندقية رش، عدد (48) زجاجة  مولوتوف, عدد (5) شوم، عدد (3) سلاح أبيض "مطواة، سيف، خنجر"، عدد (1) جهاز  لاب توب، عدد (2) علم أسود اللون مدون عليه "الدولة الإسلامية" والخاص  بتنظيم داعش، كمية من الألعاب النارية، كمية من المنشورات والمطبوعات  والكتيبات الخاصة بتنظيم الإخوان والتى تدعو لأفكارهم.*
*     وبمواجهتهم اعترفوا بانتمائهم لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى وأنهم ضمن عناصر  لجان العمليات النوعية بدائرة المركز، وعقب دعوة بيان ما يسمى بالجبهة  السلفية صدرت إليهم تكليفات تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى بتبنى تلك الفكرة  والسعى لدعمها تحايلاً منهم على بعض فئات الشعب بوجود ما يسمى بموجة ثورية  جديدة بغرض إشاعة الفوضى وتخريب البنية التحتية للدولة، وأنهم بدأوا فى  تنفيذ ذلك المخطط تدريجياً بأن كونوا فيما بينهم خلية نوعية لتنفيذ مخططهم  الإرهابي.. وأنهم قاموا بتكثيف فعاليات تظاهراتهم بمدينة الحوش مع ترويج  الشائعات بطبع المنشورات الكاذبة والتى تحرض على العنف لنشرها ضمن  فعالياتهم القادمة, استهداف أفراد ومركبات الشرطة..*
*     كما اعترفوا بارتكاب الوقائع الآتية:*
*     1.  محاولة استهداف أحد أفراد الشرطة من قوة وحدة مباحث مركز حوش عيسى باستخدام إحدى السيارات.*
*     2.  محاولة استهداف مساعد الشرطة/المذكور للمرة الثانية من خلال التعدى عليه بآلات حادة أمام منزله.*
*     كما أضافوا عزمهم على تنفيذ مخططهم الإرهابى يوم 28 الجارى ومحاولة إشاعة  العنف والفوضى حيث أنهم أعدوا العدة والمتمثلة فى المضبوطات سالفة الذكر  [من أعلام داعش، أسلحة نارية، مولوتوف، شماريخ، منشورات، بوسترات]  والمضبوطة حوزتهم.*
*     تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال تلك الواقعة.*​


----------



## soul & life (27 نوفمبر 2014)

وجع قلب المصريين مستمررررررررررر

انتهت قوات الحماية المدنية من رفع أنقاض عقار المطرية المنكوب الذى راح ضحيته 23 شخصاً، وانتقلت "الوفد" الى مكان الحادث لمعايشة حالة الاهالي للضحايا.
حيث أكد أحد جيران العقار المنكوب ويدعى ممدوح أحمد انه تلقى اتصالا من أحد المجنى عليهم وهو بين الانقاض ويدعى الشيخ هاني لاغاثته، وأكد مسئول الاسعاف انه تلقى اتصالا من المجنى عليه ذاته لإغاثته لكنه لقي مصرعه، وهو هنا يوجه كل الاتهام واللوم لتأخر واهمال قوات الحماية المدنية وعدم وجود الاجهزة والمعدات الحديثة اللازمة لانقاذ الضحايا من بين الانقاض وانهم كانوا يستعملون اللودر الذي كان يتعامل بوحشية مع الضحايا.
وفجأة واثناء الحوار سمعت صراخ وعويل سيدة وهي تردد كلمات مليئة بالحسرة الشديدة، وتمسك بفستان فرح وعندما توجهت اليها تبين انها تدعى منال فوزي وفقدت عائلة أخيها ومن بينهم عروس كان تم تجهيزها واقترب موعد عرسها مؤكدة انهم توجهوا بكثير من الشكاوى للحى ولكن دون جدوى، وأكدت انهم كانوا على علم بأن المنزل قديم وقابل للسقوط في اي وقت وراضين بالمعيشة فيه لعدم توافر الأموال الكافية لاستئجار منازل فى أماكن أخرى.
قالت أم ابراهيم، البالغة من السن نحو 65 عاما، انها تسكن العقار منذ 40 سنة، وهي من سكان العقار الناجين وتقطن في الدور الأرضي، إنها كانت نائمة اثناء انهيار المنزل وقامت نجلتها بإيقاظها لإخراجها قبل انهياره الا انها لم تصدق ورفضت فى اول الامر وبعد عويل نجلتها وصراخها المستمر خرجت السيدة بصحبة اولادها خارج المنزل وانهار العقار، الا انها تمنت انها تكون ضمن ضحايا الحادث بدلا من أن تكون من ضحايا المسئولين الذين يتجاهلونها ولا يوفرون اى مسكن بديل لها، مؤكدة أنها لا تزال في الشارع وتبيت بين الانقاض. 
وقال عبدالفتاح عبدالمطلب، شاهد عيان وأحد الجيران المتضررين، إنه تم إخلاء جميع العقارات المجاورة للعقار المكنوب، وانهم يقيمون بالشوارع مناشدين الجهات المسئولة توفير مساكن بديلة متهما المسئولين بالتقصير وانهم اتوا لحظة الحادث للظهور الإعلامي فقط، ولم يبحثوا سبل توفير سكن للمتضررين.
وتساءل سيد عرفة، أحد اهالى الضحايا، عن أسباب تشريح جثت الضحايا، وأكد انه تم التعرف على الجثث من خلال ملابسهم، وذلك لتغير ملامحهم، كما رفضت الجهات المسئولة استخراج شهادات الوفاة مطالبين بإثبات الشخصية لاستخراج التصاريح، واضاف ان كل الاوراق كانت موجوده بالعقار وراحت بين الانقاض والجثث.


----------



## soul & life (27 نوفمبر 2014)

نقلا عن فيتو...أكد الدكتور محمد ربيع، مدير الطب الوقائي بقنا، على ارتفاع حالات الإصابة بمرض "الغدة النكافية" بمحافظةقنا إلى 38 مصابا، موزعين بعدد من مراكز قنا ومن بينهم 11 تلميذا بمختلف المدارس.




وأشار في تصريحات صحفية، إلى أنه تم إعطاء إجازة إجبارية للتلاميذ لمنع انتشار العدوى، وأن هذه الحالات موزعة كالتالي 5 حالات بـ أبو تشت و11 بمركز قنا، وحالتان بفرشوط، وحالة واحدة بمركز نجع حمادي.

كان 21 حالة مرضية بين تلاميذ المدارس في 4 مراكز خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين، أصيبت بالغدة وهي 14 حالة بمركز فرشوط، و3 حالات لكل من مركزي دشنا ونقادة، وحالة واحدة بنجع حمادي.


----------



## soul & life (27 نوفمبر 2014)

تسود البلاد أجواء هادئة وباردة نسبياً غائمة جزئياً مع ظهور أشعة الشمس منذ ساعات الصباح، حيث يتواجد المنخفض الجوي حالباً غرب جزيرة قبرص ويُتوقع أن يزداد تعمقاً واندفاعاً نحو الشرق عصراً ومساءً.
وبالتالي يُتوقع أن تتحول الفعالية الجوية تدريجياً من هادئة الى عالية مع ساعات العصر والمساء، وتنقلب الأجواء الى عاصفة في جميع المناطق خلال ساعات الليل.
فرصة هطول الأمطار ستزداد خلال الساعات القادمة لتُصبح مع ساعات العصر والمساء غزيرة في شمال البلاد، على أن تمتد مصحوبة برياح شديدة وعواصف رعدية خلال ساعات الليل لتشمل مختلف المناطق، ويُتوقع أن تكون الأجواء ما بعد منتصف الليل شتوية خالصة وماطرة بغزارة في مختلف المناطق.
تهطل الأمطار بغزارة بين الحين والآخر بمشيئة الله في مختلف المناطق وتهب رياح قوية وعواصف رعدية، وتكون درجات الحرارة دون معدلاتها العامة بحدود 10 درجات مئوية، لتصبح الأجواء أكثر برودة من المعتاد.
ويستمر هطول الامطار حتى ساعات المساء، تكون غزيرة ورعدية أحياناً، وليلاً تتحول الأمطار الى زخات متفرقة .
ويحذر الراصد الجوي خلال فترة تأثير المنخفض الجوي من :
1 – تشكل السيول والفيضانات في المناطق المنخفضة والاودية.
2 – شدة سرعة الرياح والهبات المرافقة لها والتي قد تتجاوز 60 كم/ساعة أحياناً.
3 – تدني مستويات الرؤية الأفقية بسبب الضباب والغيوم الملامسة لسطح الارض.
4 – خطر الانزلاق على الطرقات وخاصةً مع بداية سقوط الامطار.


----------



## soul & life (27 نوفمبر 2014)

مختار نوح يكشف السبب وراء مظاهرات 28 نوفمبر

نقلا عن المصري اليوم
قال مختار نوح، القيادي السابق في جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن نجاح الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي داخليًا وخارجيًا هو السبب في الدعوة لمظاهرات 28 نوفمبر، موضحًا أن الفكر التكفيري «كله واحد وأصحابه ينتمون لنفس المدرسة».
وتابع، في تصريحات لـ«المصري اليوم»: «عندما تحدث عملية محاصرة لكل هؤلاء وفجأة لا يكون لهم أي وجود، فإن هذا يصبهم بالجنون وحالة إحباط ويحاولون الظهور بشتي الطرق».
وأضاف «نوح»: «توقيت التظاهر يوم 28 نوفمبر، يأتي بعد نجاح كبير حققه السيسي في الداخل والخارج، وهدوء الأوضاع وأصبح الخلاف الموجود في الشارع هو خلاف عرض وطلب أو مطالب شعبية من الحكومة لإصلاح الحال، وليس خلاف اتجاهات سياسية مثلما كان في عهد (الرئيس الأسبق محمد) مرسي، ثم لماذا لا تقتنع الناس بالمظاهرات، لأن الذين يتحدثون في القضية فاشلين، ومن يطالبون بالحرية هم أنصار تطبيق الإسلام قهرًا».


----------



## BITAR (4 ديسمبر 2014)

*قرار جمهورى بـإحالة النائب العام الأسبق طلعت إبراهيم إلى المعاش
**الاهرام 
نشرت الجريدة الرسمية اليوم، الخميس، قرار الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى، رقم  438 لسنة 2014
 بإحالة طلعت إبراهيم محمد عبدالله، الرئيس بمحكمة استئناف  الإسكندرية، والنائب العام الأسبق، إلى المعاش.         *​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## BITAR (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*إبطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة في شارع "رمسيس"*

*كتب : هدي سعد*
*قال اللواء ممدوح عبد القادر مدير الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية  بالقاهرة، إن إدارة المفرقعات إخطرت بالعثور علي عبوة ناسفة في شارع رمسيس. *
*وأضاف عبدالقادر "بانتقال خبراء المفرقعات تبين العثور على عبوة بدائية الصنع، وتم التعامل معها وإبطال مفعولها".*​


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*السجن 10 سنوات لـ"صلاح عبد المقصود" لسرقة سيارات التليفزيون بـ"رابعة"
*​*كتبت مى عنانى
 قضت محكمة جنايات محكمة شمال القاهرة، اليوم الخميس، بسجن صلاح عبد المقصود  وزير الإعلام المصرى الأسبق، وآخر فى قضية سرقة سيارات البث التليفزيونى  فى ميدان رابعة 10 سنوات ورد مبلغ 3 ملايين و500 ألف جنيه. *
​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*إصابة شاب وإتلاف 3 سيارات
انفجار 3 قنابل بجراج "التموين" بالفيوم *
*انفجرت في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم السبت، 3 عبوات ناسفة داخل جراج  مديرية التموين والتجارة بالفيوم، وأحدثت دوى انفجار هائل أثار الرعب في  قلوب المواطنين، كما تسبب الانفجار في إتلاف 3 سيارات تابعة للمديرية،  وأخرى تابعة للجيش.*
*     كان اللواء الشافعي محمد حسن مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن الفيوم قد تلقى  إخطارا بالحادث، وهرعت سيارات الحماية المدنية، وخبراء المفرقعات إلى مكان  الحادث، وعثرت على قنبلة رابعة تم أبطال مفعولها.
    أسفر الحادث عن إصابة محمود عزت عشري “22 سنة” وتم نقله إلى مستشفي الفيوم العام لتلقي العلاج.
    وقام خبراء المفرقعات ورجال الحماية المدنية بمسح شامل للمنطقة خشية وجود  عبوات أخرى، بعد عثورهم على قنبلة رابعة بمكان الانفجار تم إبطال مفعولها  باستخدام مدفع المياه.*
​​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*سفارة ألمانيا
 عطلة الخميس للصيانة
مستمرون في العمل ولا صحة للإغلاق
**تلقت وزارة الخارجية توضيحات من سفارة ألمانيا بالقاهرة، أكدت أنه لا صحة  لما أثير عن إغلاق السفارة مطلقًا، كما أكدت أنها سوف تباشر مهامها غدًا  الأحد. 
وذكرت السفارة أنه ردًا على استفسارات الوزارة عما أثير بشأن إغلاقها  يوم الخميس الماضي بأن القسم الخاص بالتأشيرات هو الذي تم تعليق عمله في  هذا اليوم فقط نظرًا لإجراء أعمال صيانة به، واستغلال انشغال العاملين به  في دورة تدريبية لاتمام هذه العملية. 
وأضافت السفارة الألمانية فى بيانها بأنه ليس لديها أية هواجس أو مخاوف  أمنية ولا صلة لها بما أقدمت عليها سفارتا بريطانيا وكندا، معتبرة كل ما  تردد عن إغلاق السفارة بمثابة شائعات لا أساس لها ومؤكدة أنها لم تتوقف عن  العمل إلا يوم الخميس لاعتبارات داخلية وليست أمنية. 
وأشارت السفارة إلى أن السلطات المصرية المختصة تبحث اتخاذ تعزيزات  أمنية بعد أن طمأنت جميع السفارات على أن توفير جميع أشكال الرعاية والأمن  مسئوليتها، فيما توقع وزير الخارجية سامح شكري انتهاء هذه المسألة تمامًا  واستئناف السفارتين المغلقتين أنشطتهما كاملة في أقرب وقت. *​


----------



## BITAR (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*وفاة أول حالة بالحصبة فى بنى سويف لطفل عمره 4 سنوات
*​ *السبت، 13 ديسمبر 2014 - 02:35 م 
 بنى سويف - هانى فتحى*
* استيقظ أهالى قرية أطواب التابعة لمركز الواسطى شمال بنى سويف، على فاجعة  كبرى جعلت أطفال ونساء القرية يعيشون فى حالة من الرعب والهلع، خشية انتشار  مرض الحصبة لأولادهن خاصة بعد وفاة أحد أطفال القرية بعد إصابته بالحصبة  وتحول المرض إلى التهاب رئوى أودى بحياة الطفل محمود عمره "أربع سنوات".   وطالب عبد الغنى محمود والد الطفل "موظف بمصلحة النقل العام" الرئيس السيسى  ورئيس الوزراء بالتدخل لإنقاذ بقية أطفال القرية من المرض اللعين، قائلا  "محدش معبرنا فى بنى سويف ومفيش قوافل جت عشان تطعم أطفال القرية اللى منهم  ابنى الثانى اخو محمود، لأن محدش عبرنا غير موظف من الصحة جه خد بيانات عن  ابنى المريض". من جانبه قال الدكتور كرم سعد، مدير مستشفى الواسطى المركزى، إن أكثر  الحالات الواردة إلينا، والمشتبه إصابتها بالحصبة، قادمة من قرية أطواب،  لافتاً إلى أن إدارة المستشفى قررت تخصيص طبيب باطنة على مدار 24 ساعة فى  قسم الاستقبال والطوارئ، لتوقيع الكشف الطبى على أى حالات قادمة من القرية،  وفحصهم وسحب عينات منهم، والتأكد من إصابتهم بالمرض من عدمه، مع تخصيص 2  استشاريين صدر وباطنة بالعيادات الخارجية.   وأشار "سعد" إلى أن قسم الحميات بالمستشفى تلقى اليوم السبت 3 حالات اشتباه  جديدة بالحصبة، وتم احتجازهم بالمستشفى، واتخاذ الإجراءات الطبية اللازمة  لهم بوضعهم تحت الملاحظة وإعطائهم الأدوية اللازمة. *
​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*اب يحرق منزل ابنته لإجبارها على بيع كليتها ليشترى بثمنها مخدرات*​ *كتب / هانى بركات *​ *17-12-2014 *​ *تجرد  أب من كل مشاعر الإنسانية وحاول إجبار ابنته على بيع كليتها ليشترى  المخدرات وعندما رفضت حرق منزل زوجها ودراجته البخارية بإمبابة وتمكن رجال  الأمن من القبض على المتهم وأمر اللواء كمال الدالي مدير أمن الجيزة  بإحالته إلى النيابة التي تولت التحقيق. 
*​ *كان اللواء محمود فاروق مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة قد تلقى  بلاغًا باندلاع النيران بمنزل فى منطقة إمبابة ودراجة بخارية أمامه وعلى  الفور انتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية بقيادة اللواء مجدي الشلقامى مدير  الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية بالجيزة، وتمكنت من السيطرة على الحريق  وتبين من تحريات اللواء مصطفى عصام مساعد مدير الإدارة العامة للمباحث  الجنائية أن الحريق به شبهة جنائية. 
وقرر صاحب المنزل أمام اللواء جرير مصطفى مدير المباحث الجنائية  بالجيزة أن والد زوجته وراء الواقعة حيث إنه حاول إجبار زوجته على بيع  كليتها ليشترى بالمبلغ الذى سوف يحصل عليه مخدرات يتعاطاها، إلا أنه وزوجته  رفضا ذلك وحاول الضغط عليها أكثر من مرة، إلا أنها أصرت على رفضها، فهددها  بالانتقام منها فقام بإشعال النيران بالمنزل ومن خلال عدد من الأكمنة التى  أشرف عليها العميد محمود خليل رئيس مباحث شمال الجيزة تم القبض علي المتهم  واعترف بارتكاب الواقعة وأحيل إلى النيابة للتحقيق.*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*ضابط شرطة يفقد ساقه أثناء ركله كيس قمامة تبين أن بداخله قنبلة
*​*فاطمة الدسوقى 
17-12-2014 | 12:21 
*​ *شهدت  منطقة دار السلام واقعة غريبة عندما عثر ضابط شرطة على كيس بلاستك أسود  أمام بوابة العقار الذى يقيم فيه معتقد أنها قمامة وقام بقذفه بقدمه إلا  أنه اكتشف أنه بداخله قنبلة وانفجرت بعد قيامة بدفعها بقدمه مما تسبب فى  إصابته ببتر في الساق اليمنى وتم نقلة إلى مستشفى الشرطة في حالة سيئة  للعلاج. *
*أشرف على التحقيقات المستشار طارق أبو زيد المحامي العام الأول لنيابات جنوب القاهرة.  *
*كشفت تحقيقات أحمد عبد العزيز مدير نيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة أن الضابط  المصاب اسمه محمد عبد الظاهر ملازم أول بقوات أمن طرة، ويقيم فى عمارة  سكنية بجوار قسم دار السلام، وأنه عندما نزل من شقته مساء أمس متوجها  لعمله، فوجئ بوجود كيس بلاستك أمام البوابة الحديدية للعقار فقام بقذفه،  فتبين أن بداخله قنبلة "مونة" تحتوى على كميات من المسامير وشفرات الحلاقة  والتي اخترقت أجزاء متفرقة من جسد الضابط وتسببت فى بتر ساقه.  *
*وأمام شريف أشرف رئيس النيابة أكدت زوجة الضابط أن زوجها يتوجه إلى  عمله كل يوم الساعة 7 مساءً ويرجح أن يكون أحمد الجناة تربس له وقام بوضع  القنبلة أمام العقار ساعة توجهه إلى عمله، وأمرت النيابة بالتحفظ على أجزاء  القنبلة المتفجرة وتكليف المباحث بعمل التحريات حول الواقعة.*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*مدير أمن القاهرة يكلف مأمور المطرية بنقل سيدة مسنة وزنها 300 كيلو للمستشفى لعلاجها
*​*محمد صبري 
17-12-2014 
*​ *في  لافتة إنسانية قرر اللواء علي الدمرداش، مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع أمن  القاهرة، إرسال قوة أمنية من قسم المطرية لمساعدة الأهالي في نقل سيدة عجوز  يتجاوز وزنها 300 كيلو إلى المستشفى لعلاجها، وذلك بعد أن تعذر السكان في  إنزالها من الطابق الرابع واستغاثوا بشرطة النجدة. 
وكانت شرطة النجدة قد تلقت بلاغًا من أحد سكان شارع مصطفى ياور من شارع  عبد الله باشا، بالمطرية بتعذر نقل سيدة مسنة لتلقي العلاج بأحد  المستشفيات نظراً لزيادة وزنها وتجاوزها 300 كيلو مما تعذر معه نقلها من  شقتها بالطابق الرابع بالعقار  إلى أحد المستشفيات، الأمر الذي قد يؤدي إلى  تدهور حالتها الصحية حيث أنها تعاني من فشل كلوي وتحتاج إلى إجراء جلسات  غسيل كلوي بالإضافة لإصابتها بخراج بالقدم وعدم قدرتها على التحرك على  قدميها مما زاد من صعوبة نقلها رغم تواجد سيارة الإسعاف إلا أن المسعفين  فشلوا أيضا في محاولة نقلها. 
وفور إخطار اللواء علي الدمرداش مدير الأمن أمر بتوجيه العميد محمود  ربيع مأمور قسم شرطة المطرية على رأس قوة من القسم، لاتخاذ اللازم والعمل  على نقل السيدة لأحد المستشفيات ومتابعة حالتها الصحية لحين استقرارها. 
وقد قام بالفعل ضباط وأفراد من القسم بمساعدة أهالي المنطقة بنقل  السيدة لسيارة الإسعاف لنقلها للمستشفى لإجراء الفحوصات الطبية لها وعمل  غسيل كلوي. 
كما كلف مدير الأمن اللواء إيهاب مختار، مدير إدارة تأمين المستشفيات،  لمتابعة الحالة الصحية لها وتذليل أية عقبات قد تواجهها لحين استكمال  علاجها. 
وقد توجه أهالي المنطقة وأقارب المريضة لمدير الأمن وضباط وأفراد القسم بالشكر على ما قاموا به من جهود مخلصة في نقل السيدة.*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*بالصور.. ضبط معمل لتصنيع المتفجرات يمتلكه إخواني بارز بالإسماعيلية على صلة بـ "بيت المقدس"
*​*الإسماعيلية - خالد لطفي 
17-12-2014 | 13:24 
*​ 



​ *جانب من الضبوطات داخل معمل المتفجرات بالإسماعيلية*​*ت**مكنت  الأجهزة الأمنية بالإسماعيلية، اليوم الأربعاء، من ضبط معمل متكامل لصناعة  المفرقعات، في منزل تحت الإنشاء ملك عنصر إخواني بارز له صلة وثيقة بجماعة  أنصار بيت المقدس الإرهابية. 
كان اللواء مصطفى سلامة مدير أمن الإسماعيلية، قد تلقى إخطارًا من  نائبه يفيد بورود معلومات عن وجود معمل لصناعة المفرقعات داخل مسكن المدعو  م.ع.أ (45 سنة- صاحب ورشة شكمانات) بمنطقة أبو شحاتة، ملك عنصر بارز بتنظيم  الإخوان. 
على الفور انتقل ضباط الأمن الوطني، والبحث الجنائي وخبراء المفرقعات  بإدارة الحماية المدنية ومجموعات من القوات القتالية الخاصة، وداهموا منزل  المتهم، ولم يجدوه داخله، وبتفتيش المنزل عثروا على معمل متكامل لتصنيع  العبوات الناسفة والمواد الخام الخاصة بها، البعض منها جاهز للتفجير، وتم  التحفظ عليها ونقلها بعناية شديدة للتصرف فيها. 
ودلت التحريات الأولية أن صاحب المسكن "الإخواني" الهارب له صلة وثيقة  بأنصار بيت المقدس وهو مدان بالمسئولية عن صناعة العبوات الناسفة داخل  المحافظة وخارجها التي أودت باستشهاد وإصابة العشرات من ضباط وجنود القوات  المسلحة والشرطة والمدنيين. 
وأضافت التحريات أن هناك مأموريات تحركت في أماكن متفرقة لاستهداف  المتهم وشركائه للقبض عليهم وتقديمهم للمحاكمات العاجلة للقصاص منهم.

*​ 

 


        .


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*انقاذ 29 أجنبيا و45 مصريا بعد شحوط باخرة سياحية بأسوان 
*​ *أسوان - بوابة الأهرام. 
17-12-2014 *
​ ​ *نجحت  أجهزة محافظة أسوان في إنقاذ 29 سائحًا من مختلف الجنسيات كانت تقلهم  الباخرة أماركو 2  بجانب 45 من المصريين العاملين على الباخرة وذلك بعد  شحوطها أمام قرية الأعقاب على بعد 1 كم من كوبر أسوان الملجم. كان محافظ أسوان مصطفى يسرى قد اطمئن على سلامة جميع ركاب الباخرة  السياحية والعاملين عليها والذين لم يتعرضوا لأى إصابات أو مكروه وذلك  أثناء متابعته لجهود شرطة المسطحات والإنقاذ النهرى والحماية المدنية  بالتعاون مع الأجهزة المحلية الذين تمكنوا فى تعويم الباخرة وتحريكها فى ظل  زيادة منسوب مياه النيل عقب الغروب. *
*وأشار المهندس محمد مصطفى السكرتير العام للمحافظة إلى أن الباخرة  السياحية التابعة لشركة أماركو للرحلات النيلية قامت من مرسى الشركة جنوب  كوبرى أسوان في مساء الثلاثاء وأثناء توجهها من أسوان إلي الأقصر تعرضت بعد  ساعة لشحوط فى الجانب الشرقى للنيل نتيجة خطأ في الإبحار من قبطان الباخرة  وانخفاض منسوب مياه النيل نتيجة السدة الشتوية. *
*ولفت إلى أن جميع السائحين من ركاب الباخرة قد استكملوا برنامجهم  السياحى على نفس الباخرة فى أمان حيث سيقوموا بزيارة معبدى كوم أمبو وإدفو  ثم أسنا ومعابد الأقصر.*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*إصابة 12 شخصًا في مشاجرة بين عائلتين بالأقصر بسبب "حمار"
*​ *الأقصر- إيمان الهواري 
17-12-2014 * 
*أصيب  12 شخصًا في مشاجرة نشبت بين عائلتين بمدينة إسنا جنوب الأقصر، حيث تلقي  اللواء منتصر أبوزيد مدير أمن الأقصر إخطارا بإصابة 12 شخصا إثر نشوب  مشاجرة بالعصي بين عائلتي "آل حسنين" و"آل سلامة" بقرية النمسا التابعة  لمركز إسنا جنوب محافظة الأقصر. 
وتبين من تحريات المباحث بقيادة العميد أحمد شتا رئيس المباحث الجنائية  بمديرية أمن الأقصر أن هناك خصومة قديمة بين العائلتين تجددت إثر قيام أحد  أفراد عائلة "آل حسنين" بربط حمار بجوار سرادة ليلة مديح أقامته العائلة  الأخري. 
تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيقات.*​


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*"أمن أسوان" يكشف تفاصيل ضبط خلية إرهابية استهدفت نسف محطة كهرباء
 ويؤكد: زعيمها عمره 68 سنة
*​              أ*سوان - بوابة الأهرام 
17-12-2014 * 
* عقد  اللواء محمد مصطفي مدير أمن أسوان مساء الثلاثاء مؤتمرا صحفيا، كشف خلاله  تفاصيل القبض علي خلية إرهابية استهدفت تفجير محطة كهرباء بمنطقة الجزيرة. 
وأكد أن التحريات التي جرت عقب حدوث الانفجار بالقرب من محطة الكهرباء أكدت تورط 8 من عناصر الإخوان في محاولة تفجير المحطة. 
وقال: بعد التنسيق مع جميع الجهات الأمنية بالمديرية، تم التوصل إلي  زعيم الخلية ويدعي محمد داود 68 سنة بالمعاش، وابنة أحمد محمد داود، المتهم  الرئيسي في محاولة تفجير المحطة.   
وأفاد بأن قوات الأمن تمكنت من القبض علي 5 من الخلية، واعترفوا  بمحاولة تفجير المحطة، وذلك باستخدام "ريموت عن بعد"، ولكن العبوة الناسفة  انفجرت وأدت إلي إصابة أحد الأشخاص، في حين مازال 3 آخرون هاربين. 
وكشف أنه تم القبض علي الدراجة البخارية المستخدمة في العملية وصاحبها  محمد موافي، كما تم ضبط محمد خليل التهامي المسئول عن تصنيع القنابل  والعبوات الناسفة.  
كما اعترف أعضاء الخلية بزرع قنابل هيكلية من أجل إصابة المواطنين  بالذعر والاستعداد لزرع قنابل حقيقية، فضلا عن إلقاء مولوتوف علي باخرة  كانت تمر أسفل كوبري أسوان المعلق.*​


----------



## BITAR (13 يناير 2015)

*وإعادة المحاكمة 
قبول طعن مبارك ونجليه على حبسهما فى "القصور الرئاسية"
** الثلاثاء , 13 يناير 2015 10:11 
* * قررت منذ قليل محكمة النقض، برئاسة المستشار سلامة عبد المجيد قبول نظر الطعن المقدم من الرئيس الأسبق، محمد حسنى مبارك، على الحكم* *الصادر من محكمة الجنايات بإدانته ونجليه علاء وجمال فى الحكم الصادر  بمعاقبة مبارك بالحبس لمدة 3 سنوات، وسجن نجليه علاء وجمال 4 سنوات،  وتغريمهم مبلغ 21 مليونًا و197 ألف جنيه، وإلزامهم برد مبلغ 125 مليونًا،  لاتهامهم بالاستيلاء على أموال ميزانية القصور الرئاسية.*​


----------



## BITAR (13 يناير 2015)

*العثور على جثة الضابط المختطف النقيب أيمن الدسوقي في  رفح*​*وكالات 
الثلاثاء 13 / 1 / 2015
ذكرت شبكة سكاي نيوز الإخبارية في نبأ عاجل لها منذ قليل اليوم الثلاثاء  أنه تم العثور على جثة ضابط أمن الموانئ المختطف النقيب أيمن الدسوقي في  رفح.*​


----------



## BITAR (13 يناير 2015)

*                                                                   معركة استشهاد الضابط المختطف*​*كتبت – أمانى صبحى:                  **           الثلاثاء , 13 يناير 2015 11:21         *​ 
*أعلن العميد محمد سمير عبدالعزيز غنيم المتحدث العسكرى للقوات المسلحة  العثور فجر اليوم على جثة الشهيد النقيب أيمن السيد إبراهيم الدسوقى بمنطقة  جنوب المقاطعة بعد أن قامت العناصر الإرهابية بقتله.*​ *     وقال المتحدث العسكرى ، فى بيان له اليوم الثلاثاء-، أنه فى إطار عملية  شاملة فى مناطق "العريش - الشيخ زويد – رفح" بمشاركة عناصر الشرطة المدنية  لمحاصرة ومداهمة العناصر الإرهابية فى المناطق المحتمل إختفاء النقيب  الدسوقى بها ونتيجة لأعمال المطاردة وتبادل إطلاق النيران، تم قتل 10  إرهابيين وضبط 2 مدفع هاون عيار 120 مم وحزام ناسف وقنبلة يدوية وكمية  كبيرة من الذخائر وتدمير 15عربة أنواع مختلفة و32 دراجة بخارية بدون لوحات  معدنية كانت تستخدمها العناصر الإرهابية.*​ *     واوضح أنه بإستمرار عمليات البحث تم العثور فجر اليوم على جثة الشهيد  الدسوقى بمنطقة جنوب المقاطعة بعد أن قامت العناصر الإرهابية بقتله، وجارى  إستمرار محاصرة ومداهمة المناطق المحتمل تواجد هذه العناصر بها للقبض على  ما تبقى منها وتطهير المنطقة بالكامل.*​


----------



## BITAR (13 يناير 2015)

*انتحار المحقق الخاص بقضية شارلى ابيدو
*​ *                                                                   وكالات:                  * *           الثلاثاء , 13 يناير 2015 11:51         *​ 
*كشفت وسائل إعلام فرنسية عن انتحار ضابط شرطة كان موكلا بالتحقيق في قضية  الهجوم على صحيفة شارلي إيبدو وذلك بعد مقابلاته لعدد من أقارب الضحايا.*​ *     وبحسب قناة “فرنسا 3″ فإن المفوض “هيرلك فريدو” (45 عاما) أطلق النار على  نفسه منذ عدة أيام أثناء تواجده في مكتبه بمقر الشرطة في مدينة ليموج، وهو  ما أكدته الرابطة الوطنية لضباط الشرطة.
    ووفقا لتقارير إعلامية فرنسية فإن فريدو، الذي كان يعمل كنائب مدير الشرطة  القضائية للخدمات الإقليمية في ليموج، عانى من الاكتئاب والإرهاق الشديد  نظرا لعمله لساعات عديدة في الآونة الأخيرة.
    وشهدت فرنسا في الأيام الأخيرة عدة هجمات دامية على يد متطرفين، وكان  أبرزها الهجوم على صحيفة شارلي إيبدو الأسبوعية الساخرة، والذي أسفر عن  مقتل 12 شخصا، بينهم 8 من طاقم الصحيفة.*​​


----------



## BITAR (13 يناير 2015)

*محامى شفيق يطلب بتحريك دعوة تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية*​*كتب - محمود فايد وأحمد شوقى:                  * *   الثلاثاء , 13 يناير 2015 11:51         *​ *حضر منذ قليل، الدكتور شوقى السيد، محامى الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، إلى دار القضاء العالي بوسط القاهرة.*
* وقال "السيد" فى تصريح لـ"بوابة الوفد"، ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، إنه سيتوجه  إلى مكتب المستشار أيمن عباس، رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة، وعضو مجلس  القضاء الأعلى، لتحريك قضية تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية، التي أجريت فى مايو  ويونيو عام 2012، والتى تنافس فيها فى جولة الإعادة، الفريق أحمد شفيق،  والمعزول محمد مرسى.*
​


----------



## BITAR (31 يناير 2015)

*مجهولون يقتحمون مستشفى أحمد ماهر التعليمى       * ​*  القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - محمود شاكر: 
   السبت , 31 يناير 2015 11:35   * 
*تعرض مستشفى أحمد ماهر التعليمي، فجر اليوم السبت، لسطو مسلح من قبل  مجموعة من الملثمين، قفزت فوق الباب الخلفي للمستشفى الواقع بأحد الشوارع  الجانبية.
        واقتحمت المجموعة مكتب الدكتور محمد فوزى مدير المستشفى، وقاموا بفتح الخزنة السرية بداخله، وسرقة أوراق مهمة من داخل المكتب.
      أخطر مدير المستشفى الأجهزة الأمنية لفحص موقع الحادث، وكشف مرتكبي  الجريمة، ومساءلة أفراد الأمن المتواجدين فجر اليوم على البوابات الرئيسية.
      وكشفت الأجهزة الأمنية عن قيام المجموعة، بتخريب ماكينة الصرف التابعة  لبنك مصر، بعد فشلهم فى سرقتها، فضلًا عن العبث ببعض الأجهزة الطبية باهظة  التكاليف مثل أجهزة الأشعة وتحاليل الدم*​


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*بـ"أحداث روض الفرج"
 المؤبد لممدوح إسماعيل وبراءة 14 متهما آخرين 
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - كريم ربيع:
  الأثنين , 02 فبراير 2015 10:54              
*
*  قضت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة، المنعقدة بمعهد أمناء الشرطة بطرة،  برئاسة المستشار صلاح رشدي، بالبراءة لـ 14 متهماً والمؤبد لـ"ممدوح  إسماعيل" هارب*
*         والسجن المشدد 10 سنوات لشقيقه والسجن المشدد 7 سنوات للمتهم رقم 37،  والسجن المشدد 5 سنوات لـ5 متهمين والسجن المشد 3 سنوات لـ57 متهماً،  والسجن 3 سنوات لمتهم واحد فى محاكمة 80 متهمًا،  بقضية أحداث العنف التى  شهدتها منطقة روض الفرج عقب فض اعتصامي رابعة العدوية والنهضة.*
*       كما قضت المحكمة بوضع المتهمين تحت مراقبة الشرطة لمدة 3 سنوات ومصاردة جميع المضبوطات وإحالة الدعوى المدنية للمحكمة المختصة.*
*     كانت النيابة وجهت إلى المتهمين اتهامات القتل العمد والشروع فيه وتكدير  السلم والأمن العام والانضمام إلى جماعة إرهابية وإتلاف الممتلكات العامة  والخاصة لاشتراكهم فى أحداث العنف بروض الفرج شهر أغسطس العام الماضى.*
​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*ر*

*فى ذكرى "موقعة الجمل"
 قوات الجيش والشرطة تحصن ميدان التحري*
​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - حسن المنياوي:      
الأثنين , 02 فبراير 2015 12:16  * 

*         شهد ميدان التحرير فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الاثنين، تكثيفاً أمنياً من قوات الجيش والشرطة.
        حيث تتمركز أربع دبابات تابعة للقوات المسلحة أمام شارعي محمد محمود وطلعت  حرب، ومدرعات فض شغب تابعة للشرطة أمام شارع مجلس الوزراء، فضلاعن تشكيلات  من الأفراد الأمنية أمام باقي الشوارع الرئيسية بالميدان.
    جدير بالذكر أن الميدان يشهد سيولة مرورية تامة أمام حركة المارة  والسيارات، دون غلق أي طرق، يأتي ذلك تزامناً مع  الذكرى الرابعة لـ"موقعة  الجمل".
*​ 
http://www.alwafd.org/اخبار-عاجلة/806960-قوات-الجيش-والشرطة-تحصن-ميدان-التحرير#ixzz3Qan2W0mh


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*   انفجار عبوة ناسفة أسفل برج كهرباء الهرم
*​* القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - أحمد شرباش وأسماء خالد:    
  الأثنين , 02 فبراير 2015 14:38    * 
*        انفجرت منذ قليل عبوة ناسفة زرعها مجهولون أسفل برج كهرباء بالهرم، وتم إبطال مفعول عبوتين أخريين، دون وقوع أي خسائر بشرية.
        تلقى اللواء محمود فاروق مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة إخطارا من  اللواء مجدي الشلقاني مدير الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية بالجيزة،  بانفجار عبوة ناسفة أسفل برج كهرباء بالخط 16 جنوب الجيزة بالهرم، وإبطال  مفعول قنبلتين أخريين.
    انتقل على الفور العقيد إبراهيم حسن، مفتش المفرقعات بالجيزة، وفرضت قوات  الأمن كردونا أمنيا حول موقع الحادث، وتبين من المعاينة الأولية للمكان،  انفجار أحد عبوات ناسفة زرعها مجهولون أسفل برج الكهرباء، كما تم إبطال  عبوتين أخريين تم زرعهما تحت ركائز البرج.
    وأكد "مفتش المفرقعات" أن البرج جهده 220 فولت، وتم زرع 3 عبوات ناسفة  أسفل ركائزه، انفجرت عبوة وتم إبطال العبوتين الأخريين قبل انفجارهما،  مضيفا أن العبوة موصلة بأسلاك ودوائر كهربائية ومتصلة بجهاز محمول ومعده  للانفجار عن بعد.*
​


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*إلغاء أحكام الإعدام على 12 متهماً فى مذبحة كرداسة
*​*القاهرة ـ بوابة الوفد ـ سامية فاروق: 
  الأثنين , 02 فبراير 2015 14:57    * 

*         قضت محكمة النقض بإلغاء الحكم الصادر من محكمة جنايات الجيزة بمعاقبة 12  متهماً من جماعة الإخوان بالإعدام شنقاً، والسجن المؤبد لـ10 آخرين في  القضية المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ"مذبحة كرداسة"،
        التي راح ضحيتها اللواء نبيل فراج عقب فض اعتصامي رابعة العدوية والنهضة،  وقررت المحكمة إرسال القضية لمحكمة الاستئناف لتحديد دائرة مغايرة لإعادة  محاكمة المتهمين. 
    كما قررت المحكمة براءة متهم من حيازة الأسلحة الآلية والمفرقعات.
    صدر الحكم برئاسة المستشار أحمد جمال الدين عبداللطيف وسكرتارية طاهر عبدالراضي ومينا السيد.
    جاء فى مذكرة الطعن التى أعدها الدفاع عن المتهمين أن حكم جنايات الجيزة  الصادر بتاريخ 6 أغسطس الماضي، إلى عدد من النقاط القانونية التي ترى أنها  كفيلة بإلغاء حكم الجنايات، وتوجب إعادة ملف القضية إلى محكمة استئناف  القاهرة، ومحاكمة جميع المتهمين أمام دائرة مغايرة. واستندت مذكرة الطعن  إلى القصور في الأسباب التي تؤيد الإعدام، والفساد في الاستدلال على تورُّط  المتهمين في قتل مساعد مدير أمن الجيزة، والإخلال بحق الدفاع من هيئة  المحكمة، والخطأ في تطبيق القانون، واعتماد حكم الجنايات على رواية قطاع  الأمن الوطني التي قدّمها للنيابة العامة.
    يواجه المتهمون فى القضية اتهامات القتل العمد للواء نبيل فراج وارتكاب  جرائم الإرهاب وتمويله وإنشاء وإدارة جماعة على خلاف أحكام القانون، الغرض  منها منع مؤسسات وسلطات الدولة من ممارسة أعمالها، والاعتداء على الحرية  الشخصية للمواطنين، والإضرار بالوحدة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعي، واستهداف  المنشآت العامة للإخلال بالنظام العام، واستخدام الإرهاب في تنفيذ تلك  الأغراض.
*​ 
http://www.alwafd.org/حوادث-وقضايا/...م-على-12-متهماً-فى-مذبحة-كرداسة#ixzz3QapPa7Uz 
​


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*الداخلية تضبط مؤسسي صفحات للتحريض على مواجهة الأمن
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد ـ محمد صلاح:
 الأثنين , 02 فبراير 2015 13:37              *
*         تمكنت الإدارة العامة للمعلومات والتوثيق بوزارة الداخلية من ضبط 3 من  عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي بالقاهرة والإسكندرية لقيامهم بإدارة عدة  صفحات على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" تُحرض على العنف وإثارة الفوضى  من بينها "حركة ولع بوكسb_x"، ورابعة والنهضة رموز الصمود.
        أكد اللواء عبد الفتاح عثمان، مساعد وزير الداخلية للإعلام والعلاقات، أن  المتابعات رصدت وجود صفحة على الموقع باسم (حركة ولع بوكسb_x) تتضمن عبارات  تحريضية ضد وزارة الداخلية والتحريض على العنف وإحداث شغب وإحراق مركبات  الشرطة، وتبين أن المسئول عنها محمد مصطفى عبد المؤمن إبراهيم، مقيم بدائرة  قسم شرطة ثان الرمل بمحافظة الإسكندرية، القائم على إدارة الصفحة، وصفحات  (شباب جمدين وكمان محترمين – بنات وشباب آخر إجرام بس احترام- يسقط حكم  العسكر – تلفانين ضد الانقلاب) وغيرها.
      وأضاف: بالتنسيق مع قطاعي مصلحة الأمن العام والأمن الوطني، ومديرية أمن  الإسكندرية، تم استهداف مسكن المتهم، وأمكن ضبط حاسب آلي، بفحصه تبين وجود  دلائل تشير إلى ارتكابه الواقعة، وعقب تقنين الإجراءات القانونية تمت  مواجهة المتهم، وأقر بارتكابه الواقعة عن طريق الجهاز المضبوط بمسكنه  وانتمائه لتنظيم الإخوان.
      وتابع: كما تم رصدت وجود صفحة على الموقع باسم "رابعة والنهضة رموز  الصمود"، تتضمن عبارات تحريضية ضد ضباط الشرطة، وضبط القائم عليها ويدعى  أحمد جمال عبد اللطيف، مهندس، مقيم بمدينة الرحاب بمحافظة القاهرة".
      وقال: كما رصدت المُتابعات وجود صفحة باسم (Mohamed Elgohary) تتضمن  عبارات تحريضية ضد وزارة الداخلية والتحريض على العنف وإحداث شغب، وعقب  تقنين الإجراءات تم تتبع الصفحة، وضبط القائم عليها ويدعى محمد رمضان شعبان  حماد، مقيم بدائرة قسم شرطة المرج بمحافظة القاهرة.
*​ 

http://www.alwafd.org/حوادث-وقضايا/...-صفحات-للتحريض-على-مواجهة-الأمن#ixzz3Qaqdzoj3 
​


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*انفجار 3 عبوات ناسفة وتدمير برج كهرباء الفيوم  
*​*الفيوم - بوابة الوفد - سيد الشورة:    *
* الأثنين , 02 فبراير 2015 09:34   * 

* شهدت محافظة الفيوم انفجار 3 عبوات ناسفة، صباح اليوم الاثنين، إذ انفجرت  عبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع، بجوار مقر البنك الأهلي الوطني "تحت الإنشاء"  بعمارة التأمين بمنطقة المسلة فى مدينة الفيوم دون وقوع إصابات.
        كما فجر مجهولون برج كهرباء ضغط عالٍ بقرية جرفس بمركز سنورس، مما أدى  لسقوطه، كما فجر مجهولون محولاً للكهرباء بقرية الزاوية على الطريق بوضع  عبوة ناسفة أسفلة، مما أدى إلى إتلافه، تم تحرير محاضر بالوقائع الثلاث  وأخطرت النيابة التي تولت التحقيق.
*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*انفجار أسفل برج كهرباء  بـ"أبوالنمرس"
 وخبراء المفرقعات يمشطون المنطقة  
*​*الإثنين، 02 فبراير 2015 - 03:12 م 
 كتب عبد الرحمن سي*د 

*وقع منذ قليل انفجار أسفل برج كهرباء بمنطقة "مسلسل سقره" بأبو النمرس، مما  أدى إلى تحطيم جزء من إحدى القواعد الحديدية للبرج.  على الفور انتقل العقيد إبراهيم حسين، ضابط المفرقعات بمديرية أمن الجيزة  وبصحبته أجهزة استكشافية للوقوف على ملابسات الحادث، والتأكد من عدم وجود  متفجرات أخرى فى محيط الحادث.*​http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/2/2...خبراء-المفرقعات-يمشطون-ا/2050979#.VM97qcgbjK4


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*قنوات الإخوان بتركيا  تواصل تحريضها ضد مصر
 عمرو عبد الهادى محرضا على العنف:
 إذا كانت الشرطة  تحمى المنشآت الحكومية فسنحرق شركات المستثمرين
 خبراء: 
محاولة لإفشال  مؤتمر شرم الشيخ الاقتصادى 
*​*الإثنين، 02 فبراير 2015 - 01:32 م 
 كتب أحمد عرفة
*
*واصلت جماعة الإخوان وحلفاؤها من خلال قنواتها الإعلامية فى تركيا، التحريض  ضد مصر، فى دعوات علانية بممارسة العنف، من خلال حرق محولات الكهرباء،  وشركات المستثمرين، محرضين أنصار الجماعة باستخدام العنف ضد المستثمرين فى  مصر.  ودافع أحد حلفاء الإخوان عمرو عبد الهادى، عضو جبهة ضمير، عن عمليات الحرق  والقتل التى يقوم بها جماعة الإخوان فى مصر، خلال استضافته بإحدى القنوات  الإخوانية التى تبث من تركيا.  وحرض عمرو عبد الهادى، على العنف علانية قائلا: "إنه أفضل من حرق محول  كهرباء هنا أو هناك، أن تحرق كل محولات الكهرباء فى مصر فى وقت واحد، وأن  تلك فكرة رائعة كانت قالتها إحدى الفتيات".  وواصل عضو جبهة الضمير تحريضه قائلا: "إذا كانت الشرطة تحمى المنشآت  الشرطية والحكومية، فإنهم سيتوجهون لحرق منشآت الاستثمار "، مشيرا إلى أن  استهداف تلك المنشآت لن يكون بشكل عشوائى.  من جانبه، قال عوض الحطاب، القيادى السابق بالجماعة الإسلامية، إن هذه  الدعوات هدفها زيادة حدة العداء للدولة المصرية وشعبها، ومخطط من أجل زيادة  الفوضى لتحقيق الهدف الأكبر وهو تدمير الجيش المصرى لصالح إسرائيل.  وأضاف الحطاب، فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المسلم يبنى ولا يهدم،  والوطنى يحافظ على بلده والخائن هو من يبيعها للأعداء، موضحاً أن الدولة فى  حاجة ماسة إلى فتح وظائف للشعب كى يعمل، والإخوان وحلفاؤها حريصون على  تدمير الدولة والشعب.  وأشار القيادى السابق بالجماعة الإسلامية، إلى أن مستقبل هذه الدعوات إلى  الفشل، ولن يستجيب لها أحد، وكل يوم يزدادون بُعدا عن الشعب الذى يفهم من  يحافظ عليه.  فيما قال سامح عيد، القيادى المنشق عن جماعة الإخوان، إن الإخوان بدأت تتبع  استراتيجية جديدة مع اقتراب موعد المؤتمر الاقتصادى العالمى الذى سيعقد فى  مصر، وتركز استراتيجية الإخوان على إفساد أى استثمار فى البلاد لذلك تهتم  بحرق شركات المستثمرين.  وأضاف سامح عيد، فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الجماعة ترى أنها غير قادرة  على الحشد أو اقتحام ميادين حيوية، لذلك بدأت تركز على إحداث تلفيات فى  المؤسسات العامة، بجانب مؤسسات المستثمرين سواء لمصريين أو لأجانب فى  محاولة لإفساد المؤتمر الاقتصادية، وجعل المستثمرين يخرجون من مصر، مما  يكون له انعكاس سلبى على الاقتصاد المصرى.
*​ http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/2/2...د-مصر-عمرو-عبد-الهادى-مح/2050824#.VM98YMgbjK4


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*إرهابيون يلقون زجاجات  مولوتوف على أحد البنوك بشارع الهرم
*​*الإثنين، 02 فبراير 2015
 كتب عبد الرحمن سيد*
* ألقى إرهابيون زجاجات مولوتوف على أحد البنوك الكائن بشارع الهرم، ما أدى  إلى اشتعال النيران فى واجه البنك. وانتقلت سيارتا إطفاء إلى المكان، وتمت  السيطرة على الحريق.  وكانت غرفة عمليات الحماية المدنية بالجيزة قد تلقت بلاغا من غرفة النجدة  باشتعال النيران فى أحد البنوك بشارع الهرم، وعلى الفور انتقلت سيارتا  إطفاء إلى المكان، وتمت السيطرة على الحريق بدون وقوع أى إصابات، وتبين  اشتعال النيران فى مدخل البنك نتيجة لإلقاء مجهولين زجاجات مولوتوف، وفروا  هاربين، وتم إخماد النيران بمعرفة رجال الإطفاء. 
* 
​


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*أهالى مدينة الزقازيق  يستيقظون على 4 انفجارات متتالية
 تدمير سيارة مرافق
وتهشم زجاج مجلس  مدينة الزقازيق
وتحطيم محول كهربائى
 وموجة غضب عارمة بين المواطنين
*​* الإثنين، 02 فبراير 2015
   الشرقية - فتحية الديب*
 أ*سفرت 4 انفجارات متتالية بمدينة الزقازيق عاصمة محافظة الشرقية، فجر اليوم  الاثنين، فى استيقاظ الأهالى مفزوعين على صوت الانفجارات التى هزت  المدينة، بمنطقة الزراعة وبمحيط مجلس مدينة الزقازيق وبحى الزهور وموقف  المنصورة، وأدت إلى حدوث حالة من الخوف والفزع بين الأهالى.  وتلقى اللواء سامح الكيلانى، مدير أمن الشرقية، إخطارا من اللواء رفعت خضر،  مدير المباحث الجنائية، يفيد وقوع دوى 4 انفجارت متتالية بالقرب من مجلس  مدينة الزقازيق.  وتوجه خبراء المفرقعات بقسم الحماية المدنية لفحص البلاغات، الانفجار الأول  وقع بالقرب من محول كهرباء بمنطقة الزراعة دون حدوث تلفيات، وتبين أنه  محدث صوت الهدف منه إثارة الرعب بين الأهالى، فيما أسفر الانفجار الثانى  الذى وقع بمحيط مجلس مدينة الزقازيق عن تدمير كابينة سيارة تابعة لشرطة  المرافق بمجلس المدينة وحدوث تلفيات بسيارة أخرى تابعة للمجلس، وتهشم نوافذ  المجلس الزجاجية من الأمام، فيما وقع انفجاران بالقرب من موقف المنصورة  وحى الزهور دائرة قسم ثانى الزقازيق، وبالفحص تبين أنهما محدث صوت الهدف  منه إثارة الرعب.  وفى سياق متصل، يقوم خبراء المفرقعات والقيادات الأمنية بالشرقية بتمشيط  مدينة الزقازيق بالكلاب البولسية والدوريات الأمنية، للعثور على أى أجسام  غريبة قبل انفجارها، وجارى تشكيل لجنة من مجلس مدينة الزقازيق لحصر  التلفيات وإخطار النيابة العامة.  وتسود حالة من الحزن والغضب الشديد بين أبناء محافظة الشرقية، وخاصة أنها  من أكثر محافظات الوجه البحرى التى عانت من الإرهاب الأسود، بعد ثورة 30  يونيو مباشرة، حيث اغتيل المقدم محمد عيد الضابط بالأمن الوطنى و13 أمين  شرطة بالمحافظة، بالإضافة إلى أن المحافظة تشهد يوميا حرقا لمحولات  الكهرباء، فمنذ يوم 25 يناير الذكرى الرابعة لثورة يناير أحرق 30 محول  كهرباء بإجمالى خسائر بلغ 4 ملايين جنيه، بالإضافة إلى خسائر فادحة بخطوط  السكة الحديد.

* ​


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*"النقل": 
اشتراك مجانى  لمدة عام لمن يبلغ عن عمليات تخريب بمرافق الوزارة  *
​*الإثنين، 02 فبراير 2015 *
* كتب رضا حبيشى - ماجد تمراز *

*قررت وزارة النقل إصدار اشتراك مجانى لمدة عام باسم "تحيا مصر - الأمن  مسئولينا جميعا" لكل مواطن يقوم بالإبلاغ عن أى عملية تخريبية قبل وقوعها  أو أى أجسام غريبة تثبت إيجابيتها أو الإبلاغ عن أى محاولة لتعطيل أو  الاعتداء على هذه المرافق قبل حدوثها، ويتم إبلاغ شرطة النقل والمواصلات  وهيئة السكة الحديد ومترو الأنفاق.  وقالت الوزارة - فى بيان لها اليوم، الاثنين، "إن ذلك يأتى محافظة على أمن  الوطن والمواطنين وتدعيما لما تقوم به كافة مؤسسات الدولة للتصدى لعمليات  التخريب الذى تتبناه حفنة منحرفة غير وطنية بمرفق السكة الحديد ومترو  الانفاق، والتى هى ملك الشعب المصرى بكل طوائفه".  وأهابت وزارة النقل بالمواطنين الدقة فى الإبلاغ عبر الاتصال على الأرقام  التالية: (16048 ــ 01274422925).*​


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2015)

*بعد انفجار قنبلة برج  كهرباء أبوالنمرس إبطال مفعول عبوتين بمحيط الحادث 
*​*الإثنين، 02 فبراير 2015 - 03:40 م 
عبد الرحمن سيد
*
*تمكن خبراء المفرقعات بالجيزة، من إبطال مفعول عبوتين ناسفتين، شديدتين  الانفجار، عثر عليهما فى محيط برج كهرباء مثلث سقرة، بأبو النمرس، الذى  انفجر فيه قنبلة منذ قليل، وأحدثت تلفيات فى إحدى قواعد البرج.  وأجرى خبراء المفرقعات تمشيطًا شاملًا للمنطقة، وتأكدوا من عدم وجود أى  عبوات ناسفة أخرى.  كان اللواء مجدى الشلقامى مدير الإدارة العامه للحماية المدنية بالجيزة،  تلقى بلاغا من غرفة النجده بوقوع انفجار أسفل برج بأبو النمرس، وعلى الفور  انتقل العقيد إبراهيم حسين ضابط المفرقعات والفريق المرافق له للوقوف على  ملابسات الحادث.  وأثناء الفحص تم العثور على عبوتين ناسفتين تحتويان على مواد شديدة  الانفجار قام بزرعها إرهابيون أسفل البرج بهدف تحطيمه، وتم فرض كردون أمنى  بمحيط المكان وبانتهاء عمليات التمشيط لم يتم العثور على أى مواد متفجرة.*
​ 
http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/2/2...س-إبطال-مفعول-عبوتين-بمح/2051017#.VM-Ay8gbjK4


----------



## BITAR (3 مارس 2015)

*دوى انفجار بالحرم الجامعي للأزهر
*​ *دوى منذ قليل صوت انفجار داخل جامعة الأزهر فرع البنين بمدينة نصر، بجوار كلية العلوم.   وقال مصدر بالأمن الإدارى إنه جارٍ التحقيق من مصدر الصوت والتعرف على  نوع الجسم الذي فجره طلاب تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي، فضلا عن قيام قوات  الشرطة المتواجدة داخل الحرم الجامعي بتمشيط المكان تحسبًا لوجود أجسام  غريبة أخرى  بجواره.
* ​


----------



## BITAR (18 مارس 2015)

*استمرار العمليات الإرهابية بالمحافظات
 إصابة 5 عاملين فى انفجار 3 عبوات ناسفة بالفيوم
 وتفكيك 4 قنابل وانفجار أخرى بمحيط برج تقوية إرسال تليفزيونى
 ومحدث صوت ينفجر بحديقة فرع جامعة الأزهر بأسيوط
**الأربعاء، 18 مارس 2015 - 02:25 م
**كتبت : رباب الجالى - ضحا صالح - هيثم البدرى *
*واصلت الجماعات الإرهابية عملياتها الإجرامية التى تهدف لزعزعة استقرار البلاد، بعد زرع عبوات ناسفة اليوم الأربعاء، بمناطق مختلفة فى محافظتى أسيوط والفيوم.
 إصابة 5 عاملين فى الفيوم 
ففى الفيوم أصيب 5 مواطنين بينهم عامل نظافة بمجلس مدينة الفيوم، اليوم الأربعاء، إثر انفجار 3 عبوات ناسفة بشارع أحمد شوقى فى مدينة الفيوم، حيث تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى الفيوم العام للعلاج. كان اللواء يونس الجاحر، مدير أمن الفيوم، قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد هشام صادق، مدير الحماية المدنية بالمحافظة، بورود بلاغ بانفجار 3 عبوات ناسفة بشارع أحمد شوقى، بمدينة الفيوم. انتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية وخبراء المفرقعات، إلى المكان، حيث تبين انفجار عبوتين ناسفتين، أمام مديرية الشباب والرياضة بالقرب من استاد الفيوم، ثم انفجار عبوة ثالثة، أمام فرع شركة فودافون بنفس الشارع وإصابة 5 مواطنين تم نقلهم لمستشفى الفيوم العام ويتم الآن تمشيط المنطقة. 
انفجار محدث صوت فى أسيوط
 فى أسيوط انفجر محدث صوت بحديقة جامعة الأزهر فرع المحافظة المتاخمة لمنازل الوليدية، اليوم الأربعاء، مما أثار الذعر بين الطلاب، وتم إبلاغ الحماية المدنية والمفرقعات. كان اللواء عبد العظيم نصر مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن أسيوط، قد تلقى إخطارا من اللواء خالد شلبى مدير المباحث الجنائية بمديرية أمن أسيوط يفيد انفجار محدث صوت بحديقة جامعة الأزهر، وبانتقال قوات الحماية المدنية والمفرقعات وتمشيط المنطقة عثر على جسم آخر، وبالتعامل معه تبين أن كيسا به بطارية سيارة ولم يسفر الانفجار عن أية إصابات.
استهداف برج بجوار نقطة شرطة عسكرية بالفيوم 
مرة أخرى شهدت محافظة الفيوم، انفجار عبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع، وإبطال مفعول 4 عبوات أخرى وضعها مجهولون فى قاعدة برج تقوية الإرسال التليفزيونى، بعزبة الهيش بعد نقطة للشرطة العسكرية بطريق الفيوم- بنى سويف، دون وقوع إصابات. كان العميد هشام صادق، مدير الحماية المدنية بالمحافظة، قد تلقى إخطارا من بورود بلاغ بانفجار عبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع، أحدثت دويا عاليا، فى قاعدة برج محطة تقوية الإرسال التليفزيونى الخاص بالقنوات الأولى والثانية والصعيد، بقرية الهيش بمركز الفيوم، بطريق الفيوم- بنى سويف، وانتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية إلى المكان، وتبين أن مجهولين استخدموا سلّما وصعدوا إلى المحطة، وربطوا العبوة الناسفة به. ومشطت القوات المكان، حيث عثرت على 4 عبوات أخرى كانت موصلة بأسلاك وبطاريات موتوسيكل، تمكنت الحماية المدنية من إبطال مفعولها، وأدى الانفجار إلى تهشم زجاج بالمحطة وحدوث تلفيات محدودة ولم تسفر عنه إصابات.*​


----------



## BITAR (18 مارس 2015)

*قررت محكمة جنايات الجيزة برئاسة المستشار محمد ناجي شحاته، اليوم الأربعاء، إحالة أوراق 22 متهماً لفضيلة المفتي وذلك في قضية اقتحام قسم كرداسة، وحددت جلسة 20 أبريل المقبل للنطق بالحكم. *
​


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2015)

*"الصحة": حالتا وفاة و4  إصابات بـ"حادث كورنيش المعادى"
*​* الجمعة، 20 مارس 2015 - 10:03 ص
 كتب وليد عبد السلام 
*
*قال مصدر بوزارة الصحة، أن حادث التصادم الذى وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة، على  كورنيش النيل بالمعادى، أسفر عن حالتى وفاة، و4 مصابين، وتم نقلهم إلى  مستشفى مبرة المعادى.  كان قد وقع صباح اليوم، حادث تصادم بين سيارة ميكروباص وثلاث سيارات ملاكى  بطريق كورنيش المعادى المتجه من حلوان إلى رمسيس، أمام كازينو أندريا،  ومطلع الكوبرى الدائرى.*http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/3/2...ادث-كورنيش-المعادى-تحديث/2111961#.VQvqbeFvi1s​


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2015)

*نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية  بمديرية أمن القاهرة فى فتح الطريق المتجه من "حلوان_ رمسيس" بكورنيش  المعادى، عقب انتهاء رجال المرور من رفع حطام السيارات المتضررة، جراء  الحادث الذى وقع منذ ساعات بين سيارة ميكروباص وسيارتين ملاكى، وأسفر عن  إصابة 3 أشخاص ومصرع 3 آخرين.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2015)

*استشهاد مجندين وإصابة 6  آخرين في انفجار عبوة بمدرعة بالشيخ زويد  
*​*الثلاثاء، 24 مارس 2015 - 11:07 ص 
 شمال سيناء محمد حسين*
* استشهد مجندان وأصيب 6 آخرين من قوات الأمن، منذ قليل، إثر انفجار عبوة  ناسفة فى مدرعة أثناء سيرها بقرية الخروبة جنوب مدينة الشيخ زويد.  وكانت عناصر تكفيرية استهدفت المدرعة بزرع عبوة ناسفة تم تفجيرها عن بعد ما  أسفر عن استشهاد المجندين و6 آخرين وتم نقل الجثث والمصابين إلى مستشفى  العريش العسكرى.  ومن جانب أخر تقوم قوات الأمن الآن بعمل تمشيط للمنطقة لضبط الإرهابيين. *​


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2015)

*أسماء شهيدى تفجير مدرعة  على طريق شرق العريش
*​* الثلاثاء، 24 مارس 2015 - 12:38 م
 العريش ـ محمد حسين*
* أعلن مصدر طبى بشمال سيناء، أن الشهيدين فى حادث انفجار مدرعة على طريق شرق  العريش اليوم الثلاثاء، هما النقيب محمد جمال والمجند عيد عبد الله، وتم  نقلهما لمستشفى العريش العسكرى، وجارى نقلهما للقاهرة لتسليم الجثمانين  لذويهما.  كما تم نقل 7 جنود مصابين بسحجات وجروج، وجارى علاجهم بمستشفى العريش  العسكرى وحالتهم مستقرة.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2015)

*قررت وزارة العدل
 إعفاء الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد من منصبه كمتحدث رسمى باسم مصلحة الطب الشرعى.*​ *وكشف  مصدر أن عبدالحميد ظهر فى أحد البرامج التليفزيونية، وتحدث عن تغلغل جماعة  الإخوان الإرهابية داخل الطب الشرعى، كما أشار إلى أن مقتل الناشطة  السياسية شيماء الصباغ جاء نتيجة "نحافة جسدها" مما ساعد على اختراق طلقات  الخرطوش الخفيف لجسدها ثم وفاتها على الفور.*
​


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2015)

* 
**أولاند: لا ناجين في حادث الطائرة المنكوبة
*​ 




*
الرئيس الفرنسي فرانسوا أولاند *​ 
*      القاهرة – بوابة الوفد: 
  الثلاثاء , 24 مارس 2015 13:50              
**أعلنت الشرطة الفرنسية تحطم طائرة ركاب ألمانية فوق فرنسا ، تقل 148 راكبا، فوق منطقة في جنوب جبال الألب الثلاثاء.*
*      وقالت مصادر صحفية محلية إن الطائرة وهي من طراز إيرباص ايه- 320،كانت في طريقها من مدينة برشلونة إلى دوسلدورف في ألمانيا.*
*  وبحسب أحد هذه المصادر فإنها طائرة تابعة لشركة "جيرمان وينجز" المتفرعة عن لوفتهانزا.*
*  وأعلنت وزارة الداخلية العثور على حطام الطائرة في إحدى القرى جنوبي جبال الألب.*
*  ونقلت وكالة فرانس برس عن رئيس الوزراء مانويل فالس قوله إنه يخشى مقتل  بين 142 و150 شخصا في الحادث، بينما لا يزال سبب التحطم غير معروف بعد.*
*     وقال الرئيس الفرنسي فرانسوا هولاند إنه لا توجد مؤشرات على وجود ناجين، مشيرا إلى وجود صعوبة للوصول إلى مكان التحطم.*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2015)

*الحبس سنتين لمحمد  العمدة ومالك قناة الحافظ لاتهامهما بسب نجيب ساويرس
*​ السبت، 06 يونيو 2015 - 02:27 م
 كتب أحمد الجعفرى

* قضت محكمة جنح أول أكتوبر برئاسة المستشار محمد ناظمى، بالحبس سنتين وغرامة  100 جنيه وكفالة 20 ألف جنيه، لكل من محمد العمدة البرلمانى السابق وعاطف  عبد الرشيد مالك قناة الحافظ لاتهامهما بسب وقذف رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس .  *
​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2015)

*النيابة تحيل طالبا  إخوانيا تزعم خلية للاتصال بـ"داعش" لـ"إرهاب الشرقية"
*​ السبت، 06 يونيو 2015 - 01:19 م
 الشرقية - فتحية الديب

*قررت نيابة الزقازيق الكلية، اليوم، إحالة طالب إخوانى، لتزعمه خلية  عنقودية تستقطب الشباب من خلال مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى والاتصال بداعش  واستهداف ضباط الجيش والشرطة بالشرقية، 15 لدائرة إرهاب الشرقية.  وكانت أجهزة الأمن الوطنى قد تمكنت من ضبط "عبد الله.م.م" 20 سنة طالب  بكلية الشريعة والقانون، ومقيم قرية تابعة لمركز أبو حماد، وتبين من تحريات  الأمن الوطنى اعتناقه أفكار تنظيم داعش، ومنها "تكفير الحاكم المبدل لشرع  الله، ووجوب الخروج عليه، واستهداف أبناء الطائفة المسيحية، وإقامة الخلافة  الإسلامية، وفرضية المشاركة للجهاد فى الخارج".  وتبين قيام الطالب بالتواصل مع بعض كوادر تنظيم داعش من خلال شبكات التواصل  الاجتماعى مع شخص يدعى "أبو القاسم الحمدنى" بالعراق، الذى كلفه بتشكيل  خلية عنقودية تستهدف ضباط الشرطة والقوات المسلحة والأكمنة والتمركزات.*​http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/6/6...-للاتصال-بـداعش-لـإرهاب-/2213177#.VXLsCMgbjK4


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2015)

*أحدهما طالب هندسة
"التعليم" تتوصل لمؤسسي أقوى صفحات الغش
 بعد 3 سنوات من تسريب امتحانات الثانوية
*​*أحمد حافظ 
6-6-2015  
*​ 




​*بعد  مرور ثلاث سنوات، من تأسيسه صفحة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي لتسريب  امتحانات الثانوية العامة، توصلت وزارة التربية والتعليم إلى مؤسس صفحة  "شاومينج" على "فيسبوك"، وحصلت الوزارة  على الرابط الشخصي لصفحته الرسمية  على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي. 
وكشف مصدر مسئول بالوزارة أن "التربية والتعليم" قامت بتسليم الصورة  الشخصية لـ"مؤسس شاومينج" إلى مندوب وزارة الداخلية بغرفة العمليات  المركزية للثانوية العامة، تمهيدًا لقيام الجهات الأمنية بدورها في هذا  الشأن. 
وقال المصدر إن أحدهم من حلوان، يدرس في كلية الهندسة جامعة حلوان،  والآخر من الحوامدية يدرس في كلية النظم والمعلومات بأكاديمية طيبة.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2015)

*مصرع وإصابة 14 في حادث مروع بالبحيرة*​ 
*البحيرة - بوابة الوفد - نصر اللقانى    * 
*شهدت البحيرة حادثا مروعا راح ضحيته 5قتلي و9مصابين بكسور  وجروح متفرقه نتيجة انقلاب سيارتين بالطريق الزراعي السريع أمام قريه مازن  دائرة مركز إيتاي البارود، انتقلت القيادات الأمنية إلي مكان الحادث وتم  نقل الجثث إلي المشرحة، والمصابين إلي مستشفي دمنهور ، تم إحاله الواقعة  إلي النيابة التي تولت التحقيق*
*تلقي اللواء محمد فتحي إسماعيل مدير أمن البحيرة إخطارا بالواقعة،  وإنتقل علي الفور اللواء أشرف عبد القادر مدير إداره البحث الجنائي  والقيادات الامنيه إلي مكان الواقعه حيث تبين أنه أثناء سير السياره رقم  5173 ب أ ر (أجره ميكروباص) قياده إسلام محمد الصواي 38سنه _سائق_ بالطريق  الزراعي السريع إتجاه القاهرة أمام قرية مازن، واختلت عجله القيادة بيد  قائدها ما أدي إلى إنقلابها علي جانب الطريق.*
*أسفرت الواقعه عن مصرع 5أشخاص، هم السيد بسيوني السيد عبدالقادر طايل    60 سنه _فلاح_ ،أيمن عبدالقادر أبوالليف  40 سنه _عامل_،أمل بسيوني  عبدالهـادي  32 سنه _ربة منزل _ ،أمل أحمد على بهنسي   20 سنه _ربة منزل _  ويقيمون قرية صفط الحرية /دائرة المركز ،ألفت محمد عبدالجواد أبوعجيله  65  سنه _ربة منزل_ ومقيمة قرية جعيف / دائرة المركز
 وإصابة قائد السيارة و  8   من مستقليها بكسور كدمات وسحجات متفرقه
 تم نقل الجثث إلي المشرحة والمصابين إلي مستشفى دمنهور العام للعلاج*
​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2015)

*إبطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة أمام جامعة القاهرة*​ *هاني بركات *
*9-6-2015 | 10:35 **
**تمكن خبراء المفرقعات بالجيزة من إبطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة أمام جامعة  القاهرة، حيث تلقى اللواء مجدي الشلقاني مدير الإدارة العامة للحماية  المدنية بالجيزة، بلاغًا من شرطة النجدة بالعثور على جسم غريب أمام جامعة  القاهرة. 
*​*انتقل العميد إبراهيم حسين مدير إدارة المفرقعات بالجيزة وبالفحص تبين  أنها عبوة ناسفة تم زرعها بجوار سور حديقة الأورمان لاستهداف قوات تأمين  الجامعة إلا أنه أثناء مسح وتمشيط المنطقة تم العثور عليها وتم إبطال  مفعولها ويكثف رجال الأمن جهودهم بإشراف اللواء محمود فاروق مدير الإدارة  العامة لمباحث الجيزة لضبط الجناة. *


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2015)

*السيطرة على حريق هائل بمصنع غراء بالمنطقة الصناعية بالمنوفية
*​*المنوفية ـ محمد العيسوي 
9-6-2015 :10:50 
*
*تمكنت قوات الدفاع المدني من السيطرة على حريق هائل شب بمصنع غراء بالمنطقة الصناعية بقويسنا. *
*تلقى اللواء ممتاز فهمي مدير أمن المنوفية إخطارًا من مأمور مركز قويسنا يفيد نشوب حريق بمصنع غراء بالمنطقة الصناعية. *
*وبانتقال قوات الحماية المدنية تم السيطرة على الحريق الذي نشب في  ماكينات المصنع الموجودة على حوالي 150 مترًا، وبسؤال مدير خط الإنتاج رجح  أن يكون سبب الحريق اشتعال ذاتي، تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة برقم 4434 إداري  قويسنا وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيق.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2015)

*قرر  مجلس إدارة جامعة المنيا، اليوم الأربعاء، إنهاء خدمة الدكتور محمد سعد  الكتاتني رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة المنحل، لصدور حكم قضائي ضده، وإدراجه  على قوائم الإرهابيين، بناء على رأى المستشار القانوني لوزارة التعليم  العالي.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2015)

*عاجل| تصفية 9 من قيادات الإخوان داخل شقة بأكتوبر*

*كتب : محمد بركات وجيهان عبدالعزيز ومحمود الجارحيالأربعاء 01-07-2015 16:14*
*طباعة*



*
*
*

*


*



انفجار سيارة مفخخة بـ6أكتوبر أمس​**قال مصدر أمني، في تصريح خاص لـ"الوطن"، إن قوات الأمن نجحت في تصفية 9 من قيادات تنظيم الإخوان داخل شقة بأكتوبر، بينهم ناصر سالم الحافي.*


----------



## Maran+atha (1 يوليو 2015)

*بيان القوات المسلحة 1-7-2015 ردا على التفجيرات الاخيرة فى سيناء واستشهاد العشرات من الجيش *

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vILGvv0Hoh4*


----------



## BITAR (16 يوليو 2015)

*اشتعال النار فى قطعة  بحرية بعد تبادل إطلاق نار مع إرهابيين فى سيناء 
*​ *الخميس، 16 يوليو 2015 - 11:54 ص *
* كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى *

*قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" إن تبادلا لإطلاق النار تم بين إحدى  الوحدات البحرية بسواحل البحر المتوسط بسيناء وعناصر إرهابية أسفر عن  اشتعال النيران بقطعة بحرية، وجارى مطاردة العناصر الإرهابية.  وأوضح المصدر أن المتحدث العسكرى للقوات المسلحة العميد محمد سمير سوف يصدر  بيانا بعد قليل حول الحادث. *​ 
http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/7/1...اق-نار-مع-إرهابيين-ف/2267182#.Vad_8fmqqko<br>


----------



## BITAR (16 يوليو 2015)

*المتحدث العسكرى: هجوم  إرهابى على لنش بحرى فى البحر المتوسط
*​* الخميس، 16 يوليو 2015 - 12:03 م 
 كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى
*
* قال العميد محمد سمير المتحدث العسكرى، إنه فى تمام الساعة 9.30 صباح اليوم  16 / 7 / 2015 وأثناء قيام إحدى لنشات الحراسة بمهام تأمين سواحل البحر  الأبيض المتوسط أمام مدينة (رفح) اشتبه طاقم لنش حربى فى تحركات بعض  العناصر الإرهابية على الساحل، فقامت عناصر الطاقم بمطاردة العناصر المشتبه  بها وحدث تبادل لإطلاق النيران مما أسفر عن إشتعال النيران باللنش دون  حدوث خسائر فى الأرواح.  وأضاف المتحدث العسكرى فى بيان له: "هذا وقد تم دفع وحدات الدعم اللازمة،  وجارى حالياً تمشيط المنطقة بالكامل ومطاردة العناصر الإرهابية المتورطة فى  ارتكاب الحادث.
*​ 
http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/7/1...نش-بحرى-فى-البحر-المتوسط/2267193#.VaeJssgbjK4


----------



## BITAR (16 يوليو 2015)

*الداخلية :
 كشف مقر "شبكة يقين الإخبارية" 
الإعلامية الإخوانية وضبط المسئول عنه
*​*أشرف عمران 
16-7-2015 | 12:35 م
*​ *صرح  مصدر أمني مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أن الإدارة العامة لمباحث المصنفات  الفنية قامت بمداهمة مقر إحدى اللجان الإعلامية لتنظيم الإخوان، والتي تعمل  تحت مسمى "شبكة يقين للخدمات الإخبارية"، مقرها 47 أ شارع معروف قصر النيل  القاهرة. 
وأضاف بأن الأجهزة الأمنية تمكنت من ضبط المسئول عن المقر المدعو يحيى  خلف الله محمد على "حاصل على بكالوريوس تجارة"، وبحيازته كارنيه مزور باسمه  منسوب صدوره لنقابة المحامين بدعوى عمله بالنقابة على خلاف الحقيقة، وذلك  فى إطار الجهود الرامية إلى توجيه ضربات قانونية للجان الإعلامية لتنظيم  الإخوان الإرهابي التي دأبت على نشر أخبار كاذبة والترويج لشائعات غير  صحيحة فى الداخل والخارج لزعزعة الاستقرار والتحريض ضد النظام القائم. 
كما تم ضبط عدد من أجهزة الحاسب الآلي تحتوى على فيديوهات تغطية لأحداث  تظاهرات العناصر "الإخوانية – الألتراس"، وصور لجثامين العناصر الإخوانية  الذين توفوا خلال تبادل إطلاق النيران مع قوات الأمن بمدينة السادس من  أكتوبر مؤخرًا، فضلاً عن "6 كاميرا تصوير فيديو – 18 شعار خاص بالشبكة – 2  قناع واقي غاز – 9 كارنيهات باسم الشبكة مخصصة لمراسليها"، تم اتخاذ  الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة، والعرض على النيابة العامة حيث باشرت  التحقيقات وأمرت بحبس المتهم 4 أيام.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يوليو 2015)

*انتقال خبراء المفرقعات  بعد سماع دوى انفجار بميدان روكسى
*​* الخميس، 16 يوليو 2015 - 01:58 م
    كتب عبد الرحمن سيد*
* انتقل خبراء المفرقعات بالقاهرة بعد سماع دوى انفجار بميدان روكسى و  بصحبتهم اجهزة كشفية و كلاب مفرقعات  كانت غرفة عمليات الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة تلقى بلاغا من غرفة النجدة  بسماع دورى انفجار بميدان روكسى و انتقل خبراء المفرقعات الى المكان 
* ​


----------



## BITAR (16 يوليو 2015)

*الصحة: إصابة أمين شرطة  فى انفجار بميدان روكسى
*​* الخميس، 16 يوليو 2015 - 02:21 م
 كتب وليد عبد السلام*

* أكد الدكتور حسام عبد الغفار المتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة أن الانفجار الذى  وقع منذ قليل بميدان روكسى بمصر الجديدة أسفر عن إصابة أمين شرطة وتم نقلة  إلى مستشفى البكرى .  وقال الدكتور حسام عبد الغفار المتحدث بإسم وزارة الصحة فى تصريح لليوم  السابع أنه لا توجد حالات وفاة حتى الآن وجارى متابعة نتائح الانفجار من  جانب مسئولى الرعاية العاجلة والحرجة وهيئة الإسعاف* .​


----------



## BITAR (16 يوليو 2015)

*العقاب الثورى  "الإخوانية" تعلن إعدام مواطن فى الشرقية لتعاونه مع الأمن
*​* الخميس، 16 يوليو 2015 - 02:21 م *
* كتب:محمد إسماعيل وأحمد عرفة*

* أعلنت مجموعة العقاب الثورى المقربة من جماعة الإخوان أنها أعدمت مواطنا فى  محافظة الشرقية، بسبب تعاونه مع أجهزة الأمن بحسب البيان الصادر على  موقعهم الرسمى.  وأشار بيان المجموعة إلى أن هذه المواطن قدم نحو 40 بلاغا ضد نشطاء الإخوان  وأنصارهم الذى أسماهم البيان بـ"الثوار"، وأوضح أنهم قاموا برصد المواطن  الذى يقيم فى مدينة القرين وتحديد تحركاته وتنفيذ عملية الإعدام الميدانى  بحقه يوم الثلاثاء 7 يوليو 2015 حيث أطلقوا عليه الرصاص فسقط مصابا باصابات  بالغة وهو يصارع الموت إلى أن لقى مصرعه يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 14يوليو  2015 .*​http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/7/1...واطن--فى-الشرقية-لتعاونه/2267437#.VaenAMgbjK4


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 يوليو 2015)

*آخر أخبار مصر*

أخر    خبر      من   مصر    
أخبار مصر: 12 قتيلاً و20 جريحاً في حريق ضخم بمصنع للأثاث بمدينة "العبور"
نقلا    عن ال  CNN Arabic                        يوليو  ,2015 ـ28


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 يوليو 2015)

* مقتل 19 شخصا على الأقل في حريق بمصر​قال الدكتور حسام عبد الغفار المتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة المصرية لبي بي سي إن عدد ضحايا حريق مصنع الأثاث المنزلي في مدينة العبور ارتفع إلى 19 قتيلا حتى الآن في حصيلة أولية.
وأوضح عبد الغفار أن هناك 22 مصابا نقلوا بواسطة 25 سيارة إسعاف لعدة مستشفيات في القاهرة والشرقية والقليوبية.
قال مصدر أمني مصري إن عشرة عمال على الأقل لقوا مصرعهم حرقا، بعدما شب حريق بمخزن بمصنع للاثاث المنزلي بمدينة العبور، على الحد الشمالي للعاصمة القاهرة.
وأوضح اللواء عرفة حمزة مدير مباحث القليوبية أن قوات الدفاع المدني تمكنت من استخراج جثث عشرة عمال بعد الحريق وأصيب عدد آخر من العمال نقلوا لمستشفيات القليوبية والشرقية والقاهرة.
وأوضح عرفة أنه تمت الاستعانة بفرق إطفاء من القوات المسلحة، للسيطرة على الحريق ومنع امتداده إلى المصانع المجاورة.
وقال إن المعاينة الأولية تشير إلى أنه أثناء قيام بعض العمال بنقل أنابيب الغاز باستخدام مصعد المصنع إلى الأدوار العليا، اشتعلت إحدى الأنابيب وانفجرت داخل المصعد وامتدت النيران إلى باقي أجزاء المصنع*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 يوليو 2015)

*إصابة 12 شخصًا في حريق بمخازن أسواق «فتح الله» بالإسكندرية*

*إصابة 12 شخصًا في حريق بمخازن أسواق «فتح الله» بالإسكندرية
بعد حريق سوق العبور - بساعات محدودة
تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بالإسكندرية ، الثلاثاء، من السيطرة على حريق نشب بمخازن أسواق «فتح الله» للجملة بمنطقة الهانوفيل، وأسفر الحريق عن إصابة 12 عاملاً.
تلقى العميد شريف عبدالحميد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، بلاغًا بنشوب حريق بالمخازن المشار إليها، وعلى الفور، توجهت القيادات الأمنية وقوات الحماية المدنية إلى موقع البلاغ وتمت السيطرة على النيران ومحاصرتها.

وقال العميد عمرو جاب الله، مدير إدارة الحريق بقوات الدفاع المدني، إنه تم الدفع بعدد 9 سيارات إطفاء للسيطرة على الحريق ومنع امتداده للعقارات المجاورة، وجارٍ إجراء عمليات التبريد.

من جانبه، قال الدكتور مجدى حجازي، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية، إن حريق مخازن أسواق «فتح الله» للجملة، أسفر عن إصابة 12 شخصًا، تم إسعاف 9 منهم بموقع الحادث، فيما تم نقل 3 آخرين للمستشفى لتلقي العلاج.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 يوليو 2015)

*  أخبار   تفيد  بمقتل الملا عمر   الزعيم التنفيذى لطالبان :​ أكد جهاز المخابرات الافغاني أن زعيم حركة طالبان، الملا محم عمر، مات قبل سنتين.
وقال الناطق باسم المخابرات الافغانية حسيب صديقي الاربعاء إن "الملا عمر توفي في مستشفى بكراتشي في نيسان / ابريل 2013 في ظروف غامضة."
ولم تعلق طالبان على هذه المزاعم التي أطلقتها مصادر حكومية رفيعة واستخباراتية.
وكانت مصادر رسمية افغانية قد قالت في وقت سابق إن إن الملا عمر الذي يندر ظهوره في العلن مات قبل سنتين او ثلاث سنوات. دون الإدلاء بمزيد من التفاصيل.
من جانبه، أكد البيت الأبيض على لسان الناطق باسمه اريك شوليتز "مصداقية" التقارير بشأن وفاة الملا عمر.
ومن المتوقع أن تصدر حركة طالبان تصريحا بهذا الشأن خلال وقت قصير.
وكان المتحدث باسم الرئيس الأفغاني أشرف غني قد أشار إلى أن التقارير ستأخذ على محمل الجد هذه المرة للتحقق من صحتها.
وقال سيد ظافر هاشمي "سنعلن النتيجة لوسائل الإعلام وللشعب الأفغاني فور ثبوت صحتها".
يذكر ان تقارير تعلن موت الملا عمر صدرت أكثر من مرة في الماضي، ولكن هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يجري فيها التحقيق من جانب الحكومة الأفغانية.
كان الملا محمد عمر قد قاد الحركة الى النصر على الميليشيات الافغانية المنافسة في الحرب الاهلية التي تبعت انسحاب القوات السوفييتية من افغانستان.
وكان تحالفه مع زعيم تنظيم القاعدة اسامة بن لادن هو السبب الذي دفع بالولايات المتحدة الى غزو افغانستان على رأس تحالف دولي في عام 2001 بعيد هجمات سبتمبر / ايلول في نيويورك وواشنطن.
وهرب الملا عمر آنذاك، فيما اعلن الامريكيون عن مكافأة تبلغ 10 ملايين دولار لمن يقبض عليه.
ودأبت الحركة على نشر رسائل قالت إنها منه بين الفينة والأخرى.
وصدر أخر بيان نسب للملا عمر في منتصف يوليو/تموز الماضي عبر فيه عن دعمه لمحادثات السلام بين طالبان وحكومة أفغانستان.
لكن البيان صدر مكتوبا ونشر على الموقع الالكتروني للحركة دون أن يكون مصحوبا بتسجيل صوتي أو فيديو وهو ما أجج شائعات وفاته.
ويقول ديفيد ليون مراسل بي بي سي السابق في العاصمة الأفغانية إن عدم وجود أدلة على أن الملا عمر مازال على قيد الحياة دفع كثير من القادة البارزين إلى اعلان الانشقاق عن الحركة والانضمام لتنظيم الدولة.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

أفغانستان تؤكد وفاة زعيم "طالبان" في أبريل 2013
كابول، أفغانستان (CNN)- أكدت الرئاسة الأفغانية الأربعاء، وفاة زعيم حركة "طالبان"، الملا محمد عمر، في أبريل/ نيسان من العام 2013، في باكستان، واعتبرت أن الطريق أمام إجراء محادثات للسلام أصبحت ممهدة أكثر من قبل.

وذكر مكتب الرئيس، أشرف غني، في بيان الأربعاء، أن الحكومة الأفغانية خلصت إلى نتيجة مفادها وفاة زعيم الحركة الإسلامية المتشددة، استناداَ إلى ما وصفها البيان بـ"معلومات من مصادر موثوقة"، دون الإفصاح عن مزيد من التفاصيل.

وكان مسؤول استخباراتي رفيع قد أكد لـCNN الأربعاء، أن الملا محمد عمر توفى قبل عامين و4 شهور، في أحد مستشفيات مدينة كراتشي الباكستانية، بعد إصابته بمرض "غير معروف."


كما أبلغ متحدث باسم الحكومة الأفغانية CNN في وقت سابق من اليوم نفسه، بأن الحكومة تجري تحقيقياً في صحة تقارير عن وفاة زعيم حركة "طالبان"، الملا محمد عمر.

ونقلت تقارير عن مصادر استخباراتية ومسؤولين كبار في الحكومة الأفغانية، أن الملا عمر، الذي يقود الحركة الإسلامية المتشددة، قُتل قبل عامين أو ثلاث سنوات.

وتوقعت تلك التقارير أن تصدر حركة طالبان بياناً بشأن مصير الملا عمر خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة.

يُذكر أن طالبان كانت قد نشرت رسالة منسوبة للملا عمر قبل عام، تضمنت تهنئته المسلمين بـ"عيد الفطر"، وقعها باسم "خادم الإسلام أمير المؤمنين."

وقد أثارت تلك الرسالة حفيظة أنصار تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية"، المعروف باسم "داعش"، بعد أن أعلن زعيم التنظيم، أبوبكر البغدادي، نفسه "أميراً للمؤمنين."


*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أغسطس 2015)

*الرئيس الامريكى الاسبق جيمى كارتر يعلن عن اصابته بسرطان الكبد.*

نقلا عن الشروق :
واشنطن - أ ش أ 
نشر فى : الخميس 13 أغسطس 2015 - 9:24 ص | آخر تحديث : الخميس 13 أغسطس 2015 - 9:24 ص
أعلن الرئيس الأمريكي الأسبق جيمي كارتر، 90 عاما، أنه "مصاب بسرطان الكبد، وأن المرض الخبيث انتشر في أنحاء أخرى من جسده".

ونقل راديو «سوا» الأمريكي، اليوم الخميس، عن كارتر في بيان، قوله: "إنه أجريت جراحه له في الكبد قبل أيام كشفت عن إصابته بسرطان انتشر إلى أجزاء أخرى من جسمه".

وأضاف: "سأعيد ترتيب جدول أعمالي وفق ما تقتضيه الضرورة ليتسنى لي الخضوع للعلاج على يد أطباء في مستشفى جامعة إيموري".

وأشار إلى أنه "سيتم إصدار بيان علني أوفى عندما تتضح الحقائق.. ربما في الأسبوع المقبل".

ويبلغ كارتر من العمر 90 عاما وتولى رئاسة الولاية المتحدة خلال الفترة من عام 1977 حتى 1981.


----------

